# Anti Winterpokalfred



## Deleted 48198 (8. November 2006)

Mittlerweile hat ja jede Mannschaft des Winterpokals ihren eigenen Fred.  Und toll, es interessiert sicher jeden in Forum, hab heute xxxx km/Std. oder was weiß ich gemacht. Darf ich das jetzt eintragen, oder soll ich warten bis...... Ach ja, und verschnupft bin ich auch, kann heute nicht radeln.   Dieser Fred ist an all diejenigen gerichtet, die ihre Stimme beim Winterpolkal nicht erheben dürfen/können/sollen/wollen und trotzdem noch biken.


----------



## strandi (8. November 2006)

du rebell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuno Kluncker (8. November 2006)

@wolfman: Das musste mal gesagt werden  

Ich war letztens mit dem Schmalspurgeist abends in HD unterwegs. Zwei Locations, diverse Bier  und am frühen Morgen nach Hause gekommen.

Jetzt haben wir natürlich das Problem, wie wir das in die Winterpokalwertung eintragen. Wieiviel zählt beispielsweise 0,1 Liter Bier?

Bevor wir weggegangen sind, haben wir auch noch auf der Couch gesessen. Wenn man dabei an die Decke guckt und nix anderes macht, ist das genauso spannend wie auf der Rolle trainieren. Nur wieviel zählt so `ne halbe Stunde auf der Couch? Krieg ich für die Kombi mit nem Bier Extrapunkte?

Gibt's eigentlich was zu gewinnen beim Winterpokal oder macht man die Ansammlung unsinniger Daten nur aus Spass an der Freud?


----------



## THBiker (8. November 2006)

Und wie schauts denn mit dem anschauen von Bike-Filmen aus??? Wie zählen die`??? doppelt 
Was anderes wird´s nämlich in nächster Zeit bei mir nicht geben   

Dann mal allen viel Spaß beim Anti-WP....


----------



## el Zimbo (8. November 2006)

Ach Wolfman - mit dem Fred hast du endgültig mein Herz erobert!  
Zum Thema Winterpokal fällt mir auch nur der Wayne ein, denn Biken ist
KEIN Saisonsport und macht gerade im Winter bei Schnee besonders Spaß!
(aber das wisst ihr ja...)

Zum Thema Bike-Videos:
Kann man als Technik-Training ansetzen, die Punkteskala hab ich nicht im Kopf...


----------



## THBiker (8. November 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Zum Thema Bike-Videos:
> Kann man als Technik-Training ansetzen, die Punkteskala hab ich nicht im Kopf...



dann werde ich mal meine Technik verbessern...bzw mir mal welche aneignen


----------



## eL (8. November 2006)

wulfmänjack du bist mein man  
normalerweise starte ICH ja solche freds....


----------



## fleroy (8. November 2006)

what the **** is "WINTERPOKAL"


----------



## one track mind (8. November 2006)

Kuno Kluncker schrieb:


> @wolfman: Das musste mal gesagt werden
> 
> Ich war letztens mit dem Schmalspurgeist abends in HD unterwegs. Zwei Locations, diverse Bier  und am frühen Morgen nach Hause gekommen.
> 
> ...




dazu musst du ja noch erwähnen, dass wir am nächsten tag nach ca 3 stunden schlaf und mit ca. 2 promille restalkohol noch fahren waren. das sollte dann ja mindestens die zehnfache punktzahl geben. dann hätten wir den winterpokal schon gewonnen, und brauchen den ganzen winter net mehr biken, puuuh glück gehabt. so kann ich mich bis ins frühjahr aufs saufen konzentrieren


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. November 2006)

@ Kuno ei euch holt ja niemand mehr ein.   Gibt Erschwerniszulage.  Wenn ich meine gestrige Tour von Mainz im Nebel nach Hause mitrechne, wollte neue Tour probieren und hab mich promt verfahren (Sichtweite 10m), war froh den Wegweiser Osthofen zu sehen, sehen... eher erahnen, sind wir sicher unter den ersten 3.
@TH musst die Zeit von der Couch bis zum CD-Player stoppen, zusammenzählen, dann gibts sicher auch für dich Punkte. Was hat dich an dein Home gefesselt. Schulter?


----------



## Levty (8. November 2006)

Seid eben Pußys!

Andreas, mach klar dass du am SO nach HD kommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (8. November 2006)

@strandi: dir ist eh nicht zu helfen  

@wolfmann: meine AWP (Anti-WP) kannst du auch haben......

apropos [email protected], wann ist dieses Bierkastenrennen nochmal? Das hat doch auch was von Ausdauersporcht


----------



## Levty (8. November 2006)

Das heißt "Kastenlauf"!


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (8. November 2006)

@wolfman: Cool, meldest Du bitte unser Team an? (Namensvorschläge bitte nicht hier diskutieren, sondern en eigenen Fred dafür aufmachen. 

@one track mind: Hab ich glatt vergessen. Wenn man mal genau hinsieht, holen wir ja massig Bonuspunkte. Da muss man echt aufpassen, dass einem da nix durch die Lappen geht.

Ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber was gibt's denn zu gewinnen?


----------



## Flugrost (8. November 2006)

Kuno Kluncker schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich zwar, aber was gibt's denn zu gewinnen?


Beim Kastenlauf? - nen ordentlichen Vollrausch wohl!

@Wolfmännchen: Cooler Fred, ich bin vollmotiviert AWP Punkte zu sammeln und deshalb widme ich mich mal einem Tässchen Weißleim.


----------



## easymtbiker (8. November 2006)

ich glaub es wird zeit, dass ihr das winterpokal- team "anti-wp" gründet!


----------



## Flugrost (8. November 2006)

... oder BTM- WP mit Minuspunte sammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. November 2006)

@ Flugtier. Hab auch grad 1/2 Flasche Merlot in mir, Füsse auf dem Tisch und Laptop auf dem Schoß.  Also das AWP sammeln fängt an richtig Spaß zu machen  prösterchen.
Und für alle morgigen Biker. Macht es; sammelt Punkte   3 Std. Sonnenscheindauer.
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10724&id2=10724&ort=Neustadt%20an%20der%20Weinstraße&near=&tag=1


----------



## strandi (9. November 2006)

han schrieb:


> @strandi: dir ist eh nicht zu helfen



moment mal...was willst du mir damit sagen


----------



## one track mind (9. November 2006)

moin, bin gerade erst aufgestanden. wieviel punkte gibts für spät aufstehen?


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (9. November 2006)

@schmalspurgeist: Sack!


----------



## one track mind (9. November 2006)

tja, lieg ich wieder vorne in der wertung  erst ma noch nen kaffee...


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (9. November 2006)

@OtM: Gut, dass Du in meinem Team bist. Bei so viel Müßiggang kann kaum jemand mithalten. 

Der Kaffee zählt aber mal garnich. Also setz Dir gefälligst - wie es sich für einen ordentlichen Studenten gehört - entweder ne Kanne Bier an den Hals oder geh' Radeln.

Irgendeiner muss uns ja zum Sieg führen.

["Motivation-Mode off"]


----------



## THBiker (9. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @TH musst die Zeit von der Couch bis zum CD-Player stoppen, zusammenzählen, dann gibts sicher auch für dich Punkte. Was hat dich an dein Home gefesselt. Schulter?



es gibt doch Fernbedienungen


----------



## one track mind (9. November 2006)

soo ein mist aber auch, jetzt ist doch tatsächlich die exkursion, auf die ich mich so gefreut hatte ausgefallen (ironiemodus off). schätze ich werd mal ne runde biken gehen .

@kuno: auffe maloche im forum rumsurfen lässt aber den jackpot auch ganz schön klimpern, also weitermachen!


----------



## el Zimbo (9. November 2006)

Maloche-Forumskombination= AWP
Nennt mich von nun an "der Meister"


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (9. November 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Maloche-Forumskombination= AWP
> Nennt mich von nun an "der Meister"



Nicht deklinieren von Artikeln (der statt den) gibt leider nur einen Punkt. Kleinviech macht aber auch Mist und wir brauchen die Punkte gegen die übermächtige Konkurrenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (9. November 2006)

...den Punkt nehm ich gern - aber genau wegen deinem Einwand hab ich's in "Gänsefüßchen" geschrieben. 

Oh Mann, der Fred wird uns noch viiiiel Spaß bereiten!


----------



## han (9. November 2006)

Kuno Kluncker schrieb:


> Nicht deklinieren von Artikeln (der statt den) gibt leider nur einen Punkt. Kleinviech macht aber auch Mist und wir brauchen die Punkte gegen die übermächtige Konkurrenz



und wenn du am Ende des Satzes noch ein Punkt "." setzt, hast du gleich einen AWP mehr ohne dich groß anstrengen zu müssen*.*


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (9. November 2006)

Der Smiley ist der Punkt!

Außerdem hast Du das Prinzip nicht begriffen, Oilvenschlumpf  

Anti!

Man bekommt zwar Punkte, wenn man sich so richtig nicht die Beine rasiert, aber eben nicht, wenn man die Grammatik richtig macht.

(OK, der erste Satzteil gilt nicht für AWP Teilnehmer*innen*.)


----------



## strandi (9. November 2006)

Kuno Kluncker schrieb:


> Man bekommt zwar Punkte, wenn man sich so richtig nicht die Beine rasiert,



geiler satzbau  ....aber trotzdem voll unästhetisch


----------



## hubabuba (9. November 2006)

Kuno Kluncker schrieb:


> (OK, der erste Satzteil gilt nicht für AWP Teilnehmer*innen*.)



Von wegen. Das tut erst recht für ...innen gelten tun.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. November 2006)

Lieber unästhetisch als lycratätisch


----------



## han (9. November 2006)

Kuno Kluncker schrieb:


> Man bekommt zwar Punkte, wenn man sich so richtig nicht die Beine rasiert, aber eben nicht, wenn man die Grammatik richtig macht.



d.h. für Haare auf dem Rücken und Bierbauch gibts jetzt AWP-Abzug?


----------



## Flugrost (9. November 2006)

Die korrekte Vorraussetzung f.d. AWP:


han schrieb:


> d.h. für Haare auf dem Rücken und Bierbauch gibts jetzt AWP-Abzug?


...lassen wir den Grammarstylepoint trotzdem gelten?


----------



## one track mind (9. November 2006)

han schrieb:


> d.h. für Haare auf dem Rücken und Bierbauch gibts jetzt AWP-Abzug?



und was ist mit den kleinen schokobrocken in der arschbehaarung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (9. November 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> und was ist mit den kleinen schokobrocken in der arschbehaarung



Klabusterbeere
aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
(Weitergeleitet von Klabusterbeeren)
Wechseln zu: Navigation, Suche

Klabusterbeere ist in manchen Gegenden Deutschlands eine umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für kleine Kügelchen, die durch die reibenden Bewegungen zwischen den Pobacken entstehen. In Österreich gemeinhin auch als Winterkirschen bekannt. Das Scheuern der Unterwäsche auf der Haut ist sicherlich auch daran beteiligt.

Klabusterbeeren bestehen aus Haaren, Kotresten, Kleidungsfusseln und Toilettenpapierresten. Diese werden gerollt und verfilzen sich mit der Zeit. Sie haben zum Teil die Eigenschaft, sich in der Behaarung um den After zu verfangen, was ihre Entfernung zu einer schmerzhaften Prozedur werden lässt.


----------



## one track mind (9. November 2006)

so genau wollt ichs jetzt garnet wissen :kotz:


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Klabusterbeeren bestehen aus Haaren, Kotresten, Kleidungsfusseln und Toilettenpapierresten. Diese werden gerollt und verfilzen sich mit der Zeit. Sie haben zum Teil die Eigenschaft, sich in der Behaarung um den After zu verfangen, was ihre Entfernung zu einer schmerzhaften Prozedur werden lässt.



Bei manchen sind auch noch tote Sackratten mit im Spiel 
Wieviel Punkte bringen Klabusterbeeren eigentlüch 
(und nein,ich spreche nicht aus eigener Erfahrung) 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Flugrost (9. November 2006)

Wieviel Punkte gibts eigentlich für die Kippe danach? - Das Dreigangmenue davor mit inbegriffen?


(und nein, es geht nicht um filettierte Sackratten)


----------



## easymtbiker (9. November 2006)

oje, ihr seid ja schon bei den fäkal- themen angekommen..... dabei wollte ich nur sagen, dass es bei dem richtigem wp inzwischen so ne schöne statistische auswertung gibt! solltet ihr auch machen in darstellung: rauchen/ Saufen/ fressen/ausschlafen/beine rasieren. und dazu ne schöne schwarzwälder-kirschtorten-grafik!


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wieviel Punkte gibts eigentlich für die Kippe danach? - Das Dreigangmenue davor mit inbegriffen?


25-Punkte 



Flugrost schrieb:


> (und nein, es geht nicht um filettierte Sackratten)



(und doch,es geht um Sackratten,das gibt nämlich
richtig viele Punkte   )
Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (9. November 2006)

Martin, eben hapich nen Termin für Dich morgen 0900 beim Heidelberger Dr. Sommer - Team ausgemacht; Thema soll sein: "Sind Sackratten fäkal oder welche Stellen existieren da unten".



			
				guru schrieb:
			
		

> (und doch,es geht um Sackratten,das gibt nämlich
> richtig viele Punkte )
> Gruß Gürü.


Punktequantum bitte erst nach dem wiegen derselben festlegen!


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Martin, eben hapich nen Termin für Dich morgen 0900 beim Heidelberger Dr. Sommer - Team ausgemacht; Thema soll sein: "Sind Sackratten fäkal oder welche Stellen existieren da unten".
> 
> 
> Punktequantum bitte erst nach dem wiegen derselben festlegen!



Ok,300Kg an Sackratten,beim Maddin 
isch glaube wir gewinnen 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Flugrost (9. November 2006)

Oh, ja!!!


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (10. November 2006)

Ich möchte noch einmal auf die Klausterbeeren zurückkommen.

Diese pussierlichen kleinen Schattengewächse geben an sich mal keine AWPs, da das ja prinzipiell jeder kann.

Ich würde aber den Herrn One-track-Mind bitten, in seinem nächsten Beitrag ein Link von dem Filmchen mit dem Gorilla im japanischen Zoo zu posten.

Für's Nachmachen (mit Videobeweis) gibt's dann massig Punkte!


----------



## el Zimbo (10. November 2006)

Danke Jungs, ihr habt mir den Morgen versüßt!!!  
Ich sitz selten lachend im Büro - ein Schmunzeln reicht hier echt nicht aus...

Die Klabusterbeere hat das Flugvieh aber von mir - da besteh ich drauf!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. November 2006)

Also dieser nordeuropäische Bursche in Lycrahosen aus dem Team 2 PWPT arbeitet ja mit allen Tricks.  Neee es gibt keinen Punkt für ein bissl Bauchmuskeltraining in einer warmen, trockenen Hütte, eher einen Abzug wegen Trägheit/Feigheit vor dem Wetter. Komm du uns mal wieder in de Palz, damit wir dich wieder einigermaßen einnorden können  Du verweichlichst ja richtig da oben.


----------



## strandi (10. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Also dieser nordeuropäische Bursche in Lycrahosen aus dem Team 2 PWPT arbeitet ja mit allen Tricks.  Neee es gibt keinen Punkt für ein bissl Bauchmuskeltraining in einer warmen, trockenen Hütte, eher einen Abzug wegen Trägheit/Feigheit vor dem Wetter. Komm du uns mal wieder in de Palz, damit wir dich wieder einigermaßen einnorden können  Du verweichlichst ja richtig da oben.



na dich will ich um 22 uhr mal sehen wie du auf´s bike steigst 
um mich einzunorden musst du mich erstmal kriegen  aber warte ab...zum frühjahr werd ich wohl mal ein paar tage bikeurlaub in der pfalz machen...


----------



## Flugrost (10. November 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Die Klabusterbeere hat das Flugvieh aber von mir - da besteh ich drauf!



Von dieser Behauptung distanziert sich Fa. Fliegeisen. Jedwede Klabusterbeere in unserem Fundus stammt von der Klabusterbeeren, Sackratten und GKrankheiten Tauschbörse eGay und sind somit ehrlich erworben!


----------



## el Zimbo (10. November 2006)

Nein, hier werden keine Klabusterbeeren ausgetauscht.
Es geht lediglich um die Kenntnis derselben, aber "Schei$$" drauf...


----------



## zena (10. November 2006)

Also meine Herren!!!! Contenance...

hier lesen auch Damen. Bin schockiert... 

Aber wieder was gelernt  

Zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (10. November 2006)

HAb was vergessen...

Für was ist so ein WP denn gut? Um sich irgendwo mit anderen zu messen?
Was kann man dort gewinnen? Wenn man gewonnen hat kommt man dann ins Fernsehn? 

Ich brauch sowas net ich weiß dass ich manchmal ein faules Stück bin und ich will auch keinem verraten was und wieviel ich trainier. Sonst schreibt jemand ab    

Zena


----------



## Kelme (10. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> Hab was vergessen...
> 
> Für was ist so ein WP denn gut?


Um sich selbst im Zaum zu halten und zur Förderung des Geländeradspochts.


zena schrieb:


> ...Um sich irgendwo mit anderen zu messen?


Messen, vergleichen. Nenne es wie du willst. Ansporn, Motivation, ...


zena schrieb:


> Was kann man dort gewinnen?


Das kann man nachlesen. Erfordert aber Zeit, die keine Punkte bringt.


zena schrieb:


> Wenn man gewonnen hat kommt man dann ins Fernsehn?


Ganz bestimmt. Musikantenstadel oder Stefan Raab.


zena schrieb:


> Ich brauch sowas net ich weiß dass ich manchmal ein faules Stück bin und ich will auch keinem verraten was und wieviel ich trainier.


... und das ist auch gut so!


K.


----------



## one track mind (10. November 2006)

aaach, was mir noch eingefallen ist: gestern war ich ja nochmal radeln. was glaubt ihr wer da mitten in nem anlieger stand? -der herr veloziraptor vom team HD united samt weiblichem anhang war da spazieren.
also, wieviel punkte gibts für ein WP-teammitglied beim müssiggang erwischen und dann im forum seinen teamkollegen denunzieren ?


----------



## zena (10. November 2006)

Messen, vergleichen. Nenne es wie du willst. Ansporn, Motivation, ...



Kelme das ist doch net dein Ernst?

ich vergleiche mich ungern mit Männern denn ich bin einzigartig  

Das musste mal gesagt werden 

Zena


----------



## Kelme (10. November 2006)

Du willst nicht wirklich wissen, was alles mein Ernst ist. Du musst ja nicht gleich versuchen im Stehen hinter den Baum zu pinkeln.


K.


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (10. November 2006)

@schmalspurgeist: Nun stell schon endlich den Link mit dem Gorilla ein (Klabusterbeeren)!

Der Ansatz, die Teammember zu denunzieren ist net schlecht. Mal sehen was wir da so am Wochenende zusammentragen können  

Man, das gibt ohnehin wieder Höchstwertungen. Allein die Fahrt mit Dir im Auto bei geschlossenen Fenstern wird die reinste "Scoring-Machine". Und bei den absoluten Lauscheppern des Länderfinanzausgleichs (Saarland) radeln zu gehen ist an sich schon ein paar Pünktchen wert (für die absurde Idee).

Wer trägt eigentlich unsere Punkte ins Sinnlos-Formular ein? Damit die anderen auch nachlesen können, wie mans nicht macht.


----------



## zena (10. November 2006)

Du musst ja nicht gleich versuchen im Stehen hinter den Baum zu pinkeln.


Du das hab ich schon mal probiert... Funktioniert nicht immer. Hängt von der Steilheit des Hanges ab 

Ich weiß doch dass du Spässle verstehst.

Zena


----------



## Kelme (10. November 2006)

Es gibt Dinge, da gelingt mir das Spaßverstehen nicht mehr. Ernsthaft. In letzter Zeit häufiger.


K.


----------



## zena (10. November 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, da gelingt mir das Spaßverstehen nicht mehr. Ernsthaft. In letzter Zeit häufiger.
> 
> 
> ach komm Kelme sei net so ernst. Ich steh unter Antibiotika-Einfluss ich darf auf Unzurechnungsfähigkeit pledieren.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (10. November 2006)

Ein B-27/12 ist übrigens das Antragsformular für ein Antragsformular...

... aus Brazil!




Banausen!


----------



## one track mind (10. November 2006)

also hier mal was zum thema klabusterbeeren. oh mann das wird der erste thread, der wegen geschmacklosigkeit geschlossen wird.



http://www.break.com/index/gorilla_picks_butt_and_eats_it.html


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. November 2006)

@ Kelme du wirst doch hoffentlich nicht ALT
 

*Es gibt Dinge, da gelingt mir das Spaßverstehen nicht mehr. Ernsthaft. In letzter Zeit häufiger.*


----------



## easymtbiker (10. November 2006)

also, zena, das wichtigste beim wp ist, das du in einem team mit anderen netten kollegen deinen spass hast! es kommt nicht drauf an, wer vorne ode rhinten ist, egal ob jemand keine punkte hat oder viele, hauptsache, alle ziehen an einem strang und niemand sieht es zu ernsthaft!  




one track mind schrieb:


> aaach, was mir noch eingefallen ist: gestern war ich ja nochmal radeln. was glaubt ihr wer da mitten in nem anlieger stand? -der herr veloziraptor vom team HD united samt weiblichem anhang war da spazieren.
> also, wieviel punkte gibts für ein WP-teammitglied beim müssiggang erwischen und dann im forum seinen teamkollegen denunzieren ?


    echt???? hey, schaut mal hier
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/181
 der bub hat grad mal 1% von der torte und verschwendet seine freizeit mit frauen! das wird folgen haben.....  

 @onetrack: dafürbekommst du von mir 5 punkte!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. November 2006)

Also mal ehrlich  Ist doch eher so das Derjenige der in einer Woche nix gebracht hat fürchterlich von seinen Teamkollegen auf die Mütze bekommt. Lies doch mal die Freds. Entschuldigung hab heute leider keine Punkte gefahren; bin erkältet, werd aber morgen ganz bestimmt.... etc. Der Stress hat doch schon begonnen, und der WP ist erst seit ein paar Tagen eröffnet. Wenn ich feststellen muss, dass das Team vor meiner Platzierung nur 3 Punkte besser ist muss doch was getan werden.   Das ist doch zu holen. Da lob ich mir doch den AWP Fred. Hier gibts sogar Punkte fürs nichts tun, Spaß haben und dummschwallen     Und nicht zu vergessen, die Burschen und Mädels biken auch zwischendurch. Die meisten davon sogar den Winter durch.


----------



## easymtbiker (10. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich  Ist doch eher so das Derjenige der in einer Woche nix gebracht hat fürchterlich von seinen Teamkollegen auf die Mütze bekommt.


so was würde ich doch nieeee machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. November 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> so was würde ich doch nieeee machen!



Klar 



easymtbiker schrieb:


> echt???? hey, schaut mal hier
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/181
> der bub hat grad mal 1% von der torte und verschwendet seine freizeit mit frauen! das wird folgen haben.....



bekumm isch a punkte vun dir.  

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## easymtbiker (10. November 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> bekumm isch a punkte vun dir.
> 
> Gruß Gürü.


klaro- wenn du n teamkollege dizzt!  

kameradschaft ist alles!


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> klaro- wenn du n teamkollege dizzt!
> 
> kameradschaft ist alles!



des mach isch ständig 
also,wo sin moine punkte


----------



## Flugrost (10. November 2006)

Wieviel wiegt Denunziation?


----------



## Flugrost (11. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> HAb was vergessen...
> 
> Für was ist so ein WP denn gut? Um sich irgendwo mit anderen zu messen?
> Was kann man dort gewinnen?
> ...





			
				Signatur von Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Winterpokal, der grösste Schwanzvergleich des IBC


... und genau so isses!!!


----------



## zena (11. November 2006)

Und nicht zu vergessen, die Burschen und Mädels biken auch zwischendurch. Die meisten davon sogar den Winter durch.[/QUOTE]

Und wie Recht du hast Wolfman 
und was der Flugrost da behauptet über " WP ist der Schwanzvergleich der IBC" ...na ich sag mal nix dazu sonst heißt es ich bin männerfeindlich  
aber wo er Recht hat hat er Recht 

Macht euch net verrückt... jeder wie er es haben will
Übrigens ich hab auch meinen ganz persönlichen WP: das Trainingsprotokoll an der Kühlschranktür, das ist meine Motivation 

Und nicht zu vergessen der allmorgendliche Anblick im Spiegel    

Also machs gut ihr hübschen, und nicht vergessen immer locker durch die Hose atmen

Zena


----------



## Kelme (11. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> > Zitat von Signatur von Redking
> > Winterpokal, der grösste Schwanzvergleich des IBC
> 
> 
> ... und genau so isses!!!


... und ich Narr dachte immer, das wären die spaßigen Diskussionen über "Euer höchster Drop" und die Marktmasche "Ich habe aber mehr Federweg als Du!"
So täuscht man sich.


K.


----------



## one track mind (11. November 2006)

moin, war heut morgen auch schon draussen AWP-punkte sammeln. beweisvideo gefällig?

http://www.yourfileupload.com/video/view.php?video=86ff12271c814b45d51bfcb937394405


----------



## face-to-ground (11. November 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und ich Narr dachte immer, das wären die spaßigen Diskussionen über "Euer höchster Drop" und die Marktmasche "Ich habe aber mehr Federweg als Du!"
> So täuscht man sich.
> 
> 
> K.




was ist denn los mit dir? winterdepri? so ernsthaft und fast philosophisch hab ich dich ja schon lang nimmer gesehen...

nun..was auch immer sein sollte: laß dir die martinsgans schmecken  
ich gehe nu radeln...naja..zumindest beweg ich mich damit von einem ort zum anderen


----------



## Flugrost (11. November 2006)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und ich Narr dachte immer, das wären die spaßigen Diskussionen über "Euer höchster Drop" und die Marktmasche "Ich habe aber mehr Federweg als Du!"
> So täuscht man sich. K.



Weder Narr, noch Täuschung, werter Kelme - so sich Vergleiche im "Wettbewerb" anschicken is der Schwanzvergleich nie fern. Da macht auch Weiblichkeit mit (mit ohne ...).

@Face: Darüber lässt sich `türlich diskutieren und philosofieren oder AWP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (11. November 2006)

schwach, leute, ganz schwach! da hat sich die halbe anti-wp- fraktion zum bergradln!!!! in der pfalz getroffen! 4h, das bedeutet für euch: -16!! anti-wp- punkte (im folgendem nur noch awpp genannt).
jetzt seid ihr punktemässig so tief in den keller gerutscht, dass ihr euch dort heute abend nicht mal mehr raussaufen könnt!
leutz, dass muss besser werden!  

ach ja, es bekommt von mir einen punkt, wer  mir das richige alter von wolfmann hier posted!


----------



## Flugrost (11. November 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> jetzt seid ihr punktemässig so tief in den keller gerutscht, dass ihr euch dort heute abend nicht mal mehr raussaufen könnt!


... raussaufen? Eine unserer leichtesten Übungen - Du weißt garnix: hernach gabs drei Kippen und ne Shorle trocken - würde machen fünf Punkte! Und jetzt kommstu:?




easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, es bekommt von mir einen punkt, wer  mir das richige alter von wolfmann hier posted!


Das kann ich, mach ich aber net alldieweil ich Deinen Punkt net brauch.


----------



## Bergfried (11. November 2006)

wenn einer trinkt und raucht! kriescht der dann noch mehr punkte?
außerdem hab ich gestern meinen radkeller sauber gemacht.
mfg.bgf.


----------



## Kelme (11. November 2006)

Bergfried! Hör' sofort auf mit dem Quatsch. Die hier anwesende Jugend würde sonst die Dinge aus einer Zeit erfahren, als sie noch ein feuchtes Funkeln im Augenwinkel ihres Erzeugers waren (und der war damals wahrscheinlich erst 17). Das hält keiner aus.


K.


----------



## zena (11. November 2006)

Hallo Leute 

wo kann frau, die Missetaten denn eintragen?
Gibts da einen Link?


----------



## Kelme (11. November 2006)

.


----------



## Bumble (11. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> wie kann Frau, die Missetaten denn ertragen?
> 
> 
> Gibts da einen Link?



*Klar gibts den  

Bitteschön:

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/scampi/

Da helfen nur Drogen. ;-)


     *


----------



## Flugrost (11. November 2006)

Kelmes Link war aber - irgendwie ... anders


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kelmes Link war aber - irgendwie ... anders



Des deng isch awa a 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. November 2006)

Na na Martin, wer verheimlich denn da die Hälfte. Wir saßen doch mal gemütlich mit vielen Kalorien auf unseren Tellern im Warmen. Stopften uns voll und dachten an den einsamen Biker der vor der Hohe Loog seine Runden zog


----------



## Levty (12. November 2006)

Hehehe, so isser. Und du Andreas, packst geschwind und verpasst nicht den Zug!


----------



## face-to-ground (12. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @Face: Darüber lässt sich `türlich diskutieren und philosofieren oder AWP



dann nehm ich awp


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. November 2006)

Hab heute mal hinter die Kullisse der WP Biker geschaut.  Die Burschen sind ja willenlos. Fahren bei Regen, Hagel, .... das Rad muss sich drehen; Zeit läuft. Man glaubt es kaum. Pausen, Erholung nix. Sogar die mitbikenden Mädels mussten ihre Brote runterschlingen, denn..... O-Ton "weiter geht`s".   So stell ich mir Sklaventreiber im Orient vor. Aber zu Dritt haben wir noch unsere AWP gesammelt. Saßen im trockenen in dieser amerikanischen Nobelkneipe am Bahnhof in HD und ließen uns verwöhnen.   
Seit hoffentlich alle trocken noch nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## easymtbiker (12. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Sogar die mitbikenden Mädels mussten ihre Brote runterschlingen, denn..... O-Ton "weiter geht`s".


WAS? hat da jemand hinter meinem rücken brote gegessen? wo gibts denn sowas! wir waren ja grad mal 3h unterwegs, da wird nix gegessen! basta! das hält nur auf und macht nen schweren magen beim bergauf radln.
und: wenn unterwegs gebabbelt wird, ist das tempo noch nicht zu hoch!

so, das hat nix mit sklaventreiberei zu tun, sondern mit touren- effizienz!


----------



## zena (12. November 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> WAS? hat da jemand hinter meinem rücken brote gegessen? wo gibts denn sowas! wir waren ja grad mal 3h unterwegs, da wird nix gegessen! basta! das hält nur auf und macht nen schweren magen beim bergauf radln.
> und: wenn unterwegs gebabbelt wird, ist das tempo noch nicht zu hoch!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (12. November 2006)

Gibts denn auch AWP für Käsebrote/Bananen/Riegel-Essen und heiße Schokolade-Trinken?? Dann ist mir ein Platz in den vorderen Rängen sicher!
Und Zena kriegt nen Extra-Punkt für erfolgreiches Füttern von Mitfahrerinnen (während dem Fahren natürlich) *grins*


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. November 2006)




----------



## Callimero (12. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Seit hoffentlich alle trocken noch nach Hause gekommen.




natürlich  alles trocken


----------



## Flugrost (12. November 2006)

Wolf, Zena, Eva - AWPoints? - massig von mir! Meinen Espresso würd ich mir niemals von blöden Hagelkörnchen verdünnen lassen!  


Wo bleibt die Scala!


----------



## easymtbiker (12. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> Neeee so net ich spiel net mehr mit dir
> ich will Spaß dabei haben net immer heizen. Übrigens bestetigt dir jeder Arzt dass Vollgas geben in dieser Jahreszeit nicht grad gesundheitförderlich ist.


eh, zena, haste den smiley nich gesehen? mein beitrag ist doch völlig überzogen, das kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen. oder traust du mir das zu? ookkkaayyy- dann streite ich gerne mal mit dir!  

mal ehrlich, die tour war am lustigsten, als ihr dabei ward! danach wurde es leider etwas ruhiger.... und an der thingstätte planen wir das nächste mal mehr zeit zum ausgiebigen federelement- test ein! 




thingstätte... ich werd heut nacht alpträume bekommen und an dastiefe vibrierende brummen denken, als lev da die treppen runter geheitzt ist.... waren vermutlich 40kmh auf den treppen.... 
und irgendwie diskutieren wir hier die heutige tour im falschem fred... hehehe!


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> moin, war heut morgen auch schon draussen AWP-punkte sammeln. beweisvideo gefällig?



isch hab heit un geschtern a fleißisch "AWP" Punkte gesammelt und hab a ä bewois Video 

http://rapidshare.com/files/3112615/Klabuster_Fred_faehrt_Rad.avi.html 


Gruß Guru


----------



## zena (13. November 2006)

@easymtbiker
habs auch nur als Scherz gemeint  Aber ich nehm dich beim Wort... wenn wir das nächste mal an die Freilichtbühne kommen nehme ich Campingstuhl, Thermoskanne, Würstle-Stand, Kuchen und einen Heizstrahler mit. Fertig ist die Chilloutarea. Dann machen wir einen Style und Speed Contest (das gibt hoffe ich auch WP-Punkte...kommt natürlich auf die Stunden drauf an wie lange du durchhältst) 

Oder noch besser... es lässt sich auch ein 24h-Rennen draus organisieren. Wenn du noch Paar Zuschauer brauchst organisier ich das EXTRA FÜR DICH während einer Aufführung mit Musik-Background.

Die Tour war gestern trotzdem OK. Wetter zwar grad an der Grenze. Mir fielen einige Steigungen etwas schwer wiel vielleicht die Tour von Sa noch in den Beinen war und die Rotze noch in der Nase. Aber die 33 Serpentinen und die Treppen haben alles wieder gutgemacht. Das gleiche genießen wir ein andermal bei Sonnenschein...

See ya Zena


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2006)

isch hab de link noch ä mol geändert 

http://www.videotube.de/ci/page/player/9143


Gruß Guru.


----------



## el Zimbo (13. November 2006)

Hey Guru!

haschde des alläh gemacht, odder hoschd du Kinner, die der do geholfe habbe?
Uff jeden Fall isses lusdisch!

'n Gude, de Zimbo.


PS: Des Laufrad rockt...


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2006)

Ne, des habsch alläh g`macht 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (13. November 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> isch hab de link noch ä mol geändert
> 
> http://www.videotube.de/ci/page/player/9143
> 
> ...




du hast eindeutig zu viel zeit


----------



## bikeburnz (13. November 2006)

lol guru.. geiles vid


----------



## strandi (13. November 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> isch hab de link noch ä mol geändert
> 
> http://www.videotube.de/ci/page/player/9143
> 
> ...



gib mir auch mal was ab von deinen lustigen bunten pillen


----------



## Bumble (13. November 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> gib mir auch mal was ab von deinen lustigen bunten pillen




*Sowas in der Art hab ich mir auch grad gedacht und bis auf die vielleicht etwas schwule Action des Bikers ein absolut geiles Video    
Scheint dich ja einige Tage und Nächte gekostet zu haben.  

Der coole Hubbel erinnert mich irgendwie an den Bike-Test-Parcour bei Zweirad-Kalker in LU  *


----------



## Flugrost (13. November 2006)




----------



## THBiker (13. November 2006)

Hey Guru ...sehr sehr geil....
   

Jetzt mach mal ein Lern-Video für Dirt-Tricks    

...und net zu viel bunte Pillchen nehmen  auch wenn´s Spaß macht


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> gib mir auch mal was ab von deinen lustigen bunten pillen



sind alle  

@Bumble,
Sa,So und und ca.1000 pic`s 
Achja,der Biker ist nicht schwul das werde ich dir im
"Klabuster Fred" Porno
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Film zeigen. 

Danke!!

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## face-to-ground (13. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Meinen Espresso würd ich mir niemals von blöden Hagelkörnchen verdünnen lassen!
> 
> 
> Wo bleibt die Scala!



espresso....und wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, daß du den net aus nem va trinkst, widme ich ne überlebensgroße statue, bei der ich ab und an mal dran denke, sie anzubeten  

goiles vid, guru    
wo sind die outtakes? du kannst mir ja nicht erzählen, daß der fred das alles perfekt ohne stürze gefahren ist... 

scala: gibts schon, steht in mailand und ist in meinen augen nicht wirklich hübsch, aber groß


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> und und



Hier 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (13. November 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> aaach, was mir noch eingefallen ist: gestern war ich ja nochmal radeln. was glaubt ihr wer da mitten in nem anlieger stand? -der herr veloziraptor vom team HD united samt weiblichem anhang war da spazieren.
> also, wieviel punkte gibts für ein WP-teammitglied beim müssiggang erwischen und dann im forum seinen teamkollegen denunzieren ?



Was gibt´s für: vor-ärger-ertappt-worden-zu-sein-blau-ärgern


----------



## easymtbiker (13. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> Aber ich nehm dich beim Wort... wenn wir das nächste mal an die Freilichtbühne kommen nehme ich Campingstuhl, Thermoskanne, Würstle-Stand, Kuchen und einen Heizstrahler mit. Fertig ist die Chilloutarea. Dann machen wir einen Style und Speed Contest (das gibt hoffe ich auch WP-Punkte...kommt natürlich auf die Stunden drauf an wie lange du durchhältst)


okay, hört sich gut an! du hast den glühwein + jagatee vergessen!
dann starten wir die tour wieder am hbf und keine 5km  später an der thingstätte ist die schon zuende! dann nur noch treppe, springen usw.... wir zäunen das alles ein und haben schon den heidelberger bike- park! 

style-contest   da mach ich bestimmt den letzten platz...


----------



## zena (14. November 2006)

jou Kläner...
dat mache ma
Aber nur mit EXTRA FRAUENWERTUNG versteht sich  
Bin bei der nächsten Tour am Sa leider net dabei, muss nach Dresden 

Martin es wird langsam Zeit für lange Hosen  Oder soll ich dir Stulpen stricken?

Zena


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. November 2006)

@ Zena Hat dir dein Mann die Heizung abgedreht? LANGE HOSE  Heute war T-Shirt angesagt. Am Sa. bis 20 Grad. Es wird wieder Sommer.  Und du sitzt in einem verrauchten, düsteren Konferenzzimmer  Na wir werden bei der Abfahrt an dich denken.


----------



## easymtbiker (14. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> Martin es wird langsam Zeit für lange Hosen  Oder soll ich dir Stulpen stricken?


ich könnte jetzt zwar verraten, dass ich auch lange hosen habe, aber dann bring ich mich um selbstgestrickte lange stulpen..... 

dann aber weiss-rot gekringelte stulpen, so mega- unschtailisch!


----------



## face-to-ground (14. November 2006)

gibts eigentlich auch awp-punkte für tägliches fahren zur arbeit mit dem rad in kurzen klamotten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (14. November 2006)

Jaaaa Leute 

ich habs auch gemerkt es wird Sommer... 
Ich könnt nur verrückt werden dass ich am kommenden Samstag net dabei bin. Aber Eva wirds euch schon zeigen wo es lang geht...
Passt auf sie auf  

Zena


----------



## atomica (14. November 2006)

Was meinst Du denn da mit?! So langsam und umsichtig wie ich fahre, kann ja eigentlich nicht viel passieren *grins* 
Aber schade, dass ich die Frauenqoute dieses Mal alleine aufrecht halten muss...


----------



## Flugrost (14. November 2006)

atomica schrieb:


> Aber schade, dass ich die Frauenqoute dieses Mal alleine aufrecht halten muss...



Wieso? Wolfman is doch mit, oder?


----------



## guru39 (14. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wieso? Wolfman is doch mit, oder?



is Wolfmann ne Tussie  ,dat versteh isch net 

Gruß Guru


----------



## Flugrost (14. November 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> is Wolfmann ne Tussie  ,dat versteh isch net
> 
> Gruß Guru



Frauen sind für Dich Tussies?  
Zweimeterfrau mit Bart


----------



## guru39 (14. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Frauen sind für Dich Tussies?
> Zweimeterfrau mit Bart



upps,hab ischs valsch geschriewe  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. November 2006)

Hey Flugtier was setzt du denn da in die Welt   
Guru du darfst dem verwirrten Flugtier, mit seiner schwarzen Seele, nicht alles glauben, der verfährt noch seinen Verstand.  
War, bin und möchte eigentlich auch männlich bleiben. Ist jetzt halt schade für denjenigen, der sich vielleicht urplötzlich verliebt hat  
Flugtier. Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt gehört dein Hinterrad mir


----------



## el Zimbo (15. November 2006)

Und das Flugteilchen fährt dann auf'm Vorderrad???
Gut dass ich da wahrscheinlich dabei sein werde!


----------



## Bumble (15. November 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Und das Flugteilchen fährt dann auf'm Vorderrad???
> Gut dass ich da wahrscheinlich dabei sein werde!


*
Iss ja richtig lustig bei euch, muss mal wieder mitfahren  *


----------



## el Zimbo (15. November 2006)

Tach Bumble!

Kannst ja dem Fallgitter deinen zusätzlichen Heckantrieb leihen, dann geht das einfacher.
...wie war das noch - Zwiebelkuchen, Knoblauch, Bohnen???  
Natürlich bist du in der Pfalz immer wilkommen - auch wenn du unter die Bayern gegangen bist.  
Wann traust du dich endlich, den Namen deines "Enduro-Touren-Fullys" ins Profil zu schreiben?

Gruß, de Zimbo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (15. November 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Tach Bumble!
> 
> Kannst ja dem Fallgitter deinen zusätzlichen Heckantrieb leihen, dann geht das einfacher.
> ...wie war das noch - Zwiebelkuchen, Knoblauch, Bohnen???
> ...


*ne kombination aus allem 

Müsste das Kind mal beim Namen nennen, da haste schon recht  *


----------



## Flugrost (15. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Hey Flugtier was setzt du denn da in die Welt


es war ein klitzekleines Wortspiel an wen ders abkann!



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Guru du darfst dem verwirrten Flugtier, mit seiner schwarzen Seele, nicht alles glauben, der verfährt noch seinen Verstand.
> War, bin und möchte eigentlich auch männlich bleiben. Ist jetzt halt schade für denjenigen, der sich vielleicht urplötzlich verliebt hat
> Flugtier. Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt gehört dein Hinterrad mir


Mittlerweile isses umgekehrt: Du weißt weshalb! Take care for Betty, der Snakebite kommt von mir


----------



## el Zimbo (16. November 2006)

Was ist denn hier los - Herbstdepressionen?

Mein Bike steht seit Sonntag total verdreckt im Keller.
Das sind 5 Tage nicht biken, je 2 Punkte +jeweils einen Punkt für's nicht putzen!
Macht also 15 Punkte
Dazu kommen noch 2x2 Punkte für je eine Flasche Wein, die ich seit Sonntag vernichtet hab.

Da hab ich allein in dieser Woche 19 AWP's gesammelt!  

Und was ist mit euch los???


----------



## kawilli (16. November 2006)

Und was ist mit euch los???[/QUOTE]

Schaffen, Essen, Bier trinken und Schlafen wie viele Punkte bringt das?  
Unter der Woche keinen Meter Rad gefahren und schon gar nicht auf der Rolle. Ich denke ich bin gut dabei, ach ja 20 Kippen pro Tag hab ich noch vergessen.  
Aber was machen wir mit unseren Wochenend Touren? Wenn wir nicht anfangen on Tour Bier und Wein zu konsumieren, könnte man gerade meinen wir sammeln doch Punkte beim WP. Also Schorle in den Camelbag, Loch in den Kinnbügel vom Fullface Helm bohren damit ich während der Fahrt quarzen kann.  
PS.hoch lebe die Winterdepression 
Gruß Karsten


----------



## one track mind (16. November 2006)

kawilli schrieb:


> Aber was machen wir mit unseren Wochenend Touren? Wenn wir nicht anfangen on Tour Bier und Wein zu konsumieren, könnte man gerade meinen wir sammeln doch Punkte beim WP.
> 
> wie, du säufst net beim fahren ???
> also ich dachte, das macht man so...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. November 2006)

@ Flugtier. Dir geb ich Snakebite   


Irgendwie greift wirklich so langsam die Winterdepression um sich  Im Zug heute waren die Leute (eigentlich nur die Frauen)   in Pelzmäntel und Schäle gewickelt und sahen irgendwie weltfremd in die Landschaft. Irgendwann merkten sie, dass es Männer im Zug gab die in T-Shirts dasaßen.  Kopfschütteln war angesagt und der Pelz wurde noch enger um den Körper geschlungen. 
Da lob ich doch unsere Eva. Als Einzige in Shorts zum biken  RESPEKT.
Na wir werden unsere Depressivphase am Samstag an der Wolfsschanze vertreiben


----------



## kawilli (16. November 2006)

Psssst...nichts verraten die Jungs denken immer ich hätte Isogetränke im Rucksack .
Aber bei 15% Steigung brauche ich auch 15 Promille. 
Nur wenn ich dann an 40% Gefälle denke ich kriege ich schon eine Alkoholvergiftung. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. November 2006)

Also mit den AWP Punkten haben wir sicherlich keinerlei Probleme. Hab uns Unterstützung besorgt


----------



## kawilli (16. November 2006)

Abgefahren wer macht denn solche krassen Bilder mit der Verstärkung kann nichts mehr schief gehen.
Wir müssen Luna mal so ins Bild setzen. Aber ob Andreas das verkraftet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (17. November 2006)

kawilli schrieb:


> Wir müssen Luna mal so ins Bild setzen. Aber ob Andreas das verkraftet?



Die beide saufen heimlich - wenn Uli schon schläft! 

Was redet ihr von Herbst- oder Winterdepressionen? Ich hab schon jetzt ne Sommerdepression alldieweil der letzte sich anschickt, den Raum zu verlassen und ich noch nicht weiß, wohin mich im nächsten der Urlaub führen wird.


----------



## Levty (17. November 2006)

BIER! GEBT MIR BIER!!! Oh man, heut Abend wars echt zu viel. Morgen Schule, DAS sind AWP Punke :kotz:


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (17. November 2006)

Es geht doch, endlich habt Ihr wieder den AWP Spirit zurück!

Und schon wird's wieder lustig  

Der Schmalspurgeist und ich haben gestern mal Streetbiken für Dilettanten probiert. 

Mein Versuch mit der Bierdose in der einen Hand und einem halben Snickers im Mund eine 20 cm hohe Mauer runterzuspringen schlug zwar fehl, dafür gibt's aber ordentlich AWPs. 

Auch der Step-up auf eine Bank bei dem unser beider Hinterradfelgen fast draufgegangen sind, hatte ungemein wenig Style. Gibt's dafür nun WP oder AWP Punkte?


----------



## el Zimbo (17. November 2006)

Style = WP
Antistyle = AWP

Moin an alle - so ist das doch schon besser!
Und jetzt weitermachen!


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (17. November 2006)

@Zimbo: Das genau ist fraglich! Da Stylen nicht eine Form des extrem langweiligen Zeitvertreibs darstellt und sich auch nicht mit High-Tech Tachos oder GPS messen lässt, deutet eigentlich vieles auf AWPs hin. So gesehen haben wir gestern erst einmal WPs gesammelt, weil definitiv kein Style


----------



## el Zimbo (17. November 2006)

...es gab letztes Jahr im Winterpokal-Gefasel schon mal die Frage, ob Streeten WP's bringt.
Die Antwort war, dass es hauptsächlich darum ginge Rad zu fahren, etc.
Also, wenn das gestern nicht gut ausgesehen hat, und mit Radfahren weniger zu tun hatte, dann eher AWP's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. November 2006)

Schau sich einer diesen glücklichen Gesichtsausdruck an  Nein der kommt nicht vom biken sondern von seinen Dopingpillen........ siehe rechte Hand   3 AWP bei der heutigen Tour an Martin. Weiter so   

Die restlichen Bilder sind eingestellt im Album.


----------



## Flugrost (19. November 2006)

Sag ma, Karsten, braucht man mittlerweile ...




... nen "Tiefenschutz" respektive Familienplanungsbewahrer bei PW Touren???


----------



## Levty (19. November 2006)

AntiWP schlecht hin: 8h saufen, zocken und passiv rauchen:


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2006)

So wie das aussieht,würde isch jetzt der Stadt Heidelberg
den Berg abkaufen und dann ne DH Strecke bauen 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Flugrost (19. November 2006)

Fakebild! Nichtmal das mit dem Pokerface hat geklappt. Ua. falsche Brille! 

@Guru - wie kann man der Stadt für fünfoironoinunsiebzich nen Berg abkaufen?
...Naturalien nachliefern??? - puh, das will keiner!


----------



## Levty (19. November 2006)

7â¬
Lust gegen mich zu spielen? Bring Zeit und Nerven mit. Meine Brille sorgt fÃ¼r den Rest. ;D


----------



## Flugrost (19. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> 7


Übertreib nicht!
Ich spiele nie - außer manchmal mit meinem Leben


----------



## Levty (19. November 2006)

Tun wir das nicht alle hier?!


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (20. November 2006)

@lev: Guter Ansatz! Aus Dir wird vielleicht doch noch was... 

@Flugrost: Falsche Brille? Die Brille ist erstens voll billig und zweitens total Retro. In Kombination ist das so trashig, dass es nur so vor AWPs hagelt.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. November 2006)

Lev dir fehlt noch so ein cooler Cowboyhut  .   und hol das AS aus dem Ärmel, sonst wirst du noch von deinen Mitspielern erschossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. November 2006)

Cowboy ist was für Pußys, die gegen mich verlieren. Ich hab den Levty-Style. Da geht nix düber !


----------



## han (20. November 2006)

wie schauts aus? Dienstag um 20 Uhr in Mannheim im Barrios zum AWP - sammeln....


----------



## Flugrost (20. November 2006)

han schrieb:


> wie schauts aus? Dienstag um 20 Uhr in Mannheim im Barrios zum AWP - sammeln....


Jepp, warum öffentlich?


----------



## han (20. November 2006)

naja, wir können uns auch über PN im Lokal nebenan Treffen und schauen, wer noch so alles kommt


----------



## Flugrost (20. November 2006)

Der PW Stammtisch litt noch nie an Unterbesetzung - dann müssenwa ma das ganze Barrios mieten... freu mir!


----------



## Tobsn (20. November 2006)

han schrieb:


> ...Dienstag um 20 Uhr in Mannheim im Barrios zum AWP - sammeln....



Eigentlich steht für morgen bei mir nur einmal wenden auf dem Programm.  
Aber nach einer Stunde Massage tut ein Bier not.  
Barrios oder doch Sushi.


----------



## easymtbiker (20. November 2006)

lev poker-poser.... sag mal, liest jojo eingentlich hier mit? soll ich verraten, mit was für tricks ihr gearbeitet habt? 

 ändere mal dein benutzertitel! das copyright auf die schreibweise pußy hab ich! habs ja schliesslich erfunden. und pussy- dh`ler trifft eher auf mich zu... oder pussy-freerider?


----------



## el Zimbo (21. November 2006)

Tach die Herren!
(und natürlich auch die Damen...)

Ich komm nicht zum Stammtisch, unter der Woche bin ich froh, wenn ich zu Hause bin.
Wahrscheinlich muss ich heut eh bis 20:00 Uhr arbeiten...Schade, aber jetzt könnt ihr
wenigstens schön über mich lästern - ich läster dann daheim mit meiner Südwand über euch...  

Gruß und trinkt einen für mich mit, brauch noch ein paar AWP's!


----------



## Tobsn (21. November 2006)

han schrieb:


> ... über PN im Lokal nebenan Treffen und schauen, wer noch so alles kommt...



Das ist glaub ich nicht nötig, ohne Helm, Brille und Bike erkenne ich eh keinen. 
@Flugrost: Kannst Du als Erkennungsmerkmal die ROTEN Reifen mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. November 2006)

Wenn mir jemand noch sagen würde wo sich das Barrios befindet, bin ich dabei. Ansonsten werd ich in MA rumirren und jeden beleidigen der mir vor die Räder kommt.


----------



## Flugrost (21. November 2006)

@ Wolfman: R5 ( http://www.barriosmannheim.de/ )


----------



## zena (21. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand noch sagen würde wo sich das Barrios befindet, bin ich dabei. Ansonsten werd ich in MA rumirren und jeden beleidigen der mir vor die Räder kommt.



Hallo Jungs,
dachte das Barrios ist auf Q5,4 net auf R 5. Wat denn nu?
Mein Göttergatte ist mal zum Arzt wegen der Schulter. Sieht echt lustig aus. Eine Schulter wie Arnie die andere wie Hühnchen  
Wenn er wieder da ist mache ich Familienkonferenz, vielleicht komme mer ach.

Grüße Zena


----------



## Levty (21. November 2006)

Also ich musste ein Monat zum Radeln, und 5 Monate für restlichen Sport der die Schulter belastet, aussetzen.

Also nicht zu spaßen damit. Und ich hab immer noch nicht die volle Bewegungsfreiheit.

Anders: GUTE BESSERUNG!


----------



## kawilli (22. November 2006)

@Levty Danke für deine Anteilnahme ich muß nächste Woche noch zur Kernspintomographie dann kann man erst ganz sicher sein. Das Dumme ist ja das ich schon mal schwer auf die selbe Schulter gestürzt bin und das waren damals gute 10 Wochen, aber toi toi toi das es nichts ernsthaftes ist. Aber fest steht sobald sie wieder funktioniert *dann fällt die Wolfsschanze und was **sonst noch im weg ist.* 
Ich weiß ein kleiner Sprung für Levty ein Großer für Karsten aber jeder fängt mal klein an.


----------



## han (22. November 2006)

@Karsten : gute Besserung. ich hoffe, wir bekomme noch die Bilder des Jungfernfluges eingestellt?!?!??!

Ist das der Blueberry in deinem Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (22. November 2006)

Sorry Who is Blueberry?
Stelle die Flugshow gleich rein.
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Levty (22. November 2006)

Ich hab die Wolfschanze noch nie gesehen, deshalb weiß ich acuh net, wie der Jump ist. Aber im Moment liegt mein Bike zerlegt in der Garage. Da is nix mit Jumpen 

@Schulter: Die Rotatorenmangeten-Reptur hat sich erst nach dieser Kernspintomographie (wasn s(heiss Wort) gezeigt. Aber wird schon schief gehen 

Edit: Jetzt seh ich den Sprung, ein wenig verpixelt, und jemanden der da in der Gegend rumfliegt. Sieht echt nice aus. Wenn man da mehr Airtime hat als an dem Mauerdrop (Bild1 Bild2 könnte das ein riesiges Ereignis werden. Ich schau mal dass das Bike zum WE steht!


----------



## kawilli (22. November 2006)

@Levty Was für ein Reptil? 

@Han die Stuntbilder sind in meiner Galerie hab sie aus dem Video rausgeschnitten sind ein bischen verzerrt. 
Gruß Karsten


----------



## kawilli (22. November 2006)

Man der Mauerdrop sieht auch nicht schlecht aus der geht mindestens genauso ab. 
Levty wenigstens ist mein Bike dabei unbeschadet davongekommen. 
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. November 2006)

A l s o  was ist euch denn dieser Flug wert   Hab hier 25komma ungerade MB von der Wolfsschanze von dem Tag mit guten und weniger guten Sprüngen.   Hät sie gerne reingestellt, geht aber leider nicht. Wat a Gligg 
@ Karsten gute Besserung, aber mit dem abrollen müssen wir noch üben. Am besten Trockenübung ohne Bike. Das nächste Mal zuerst vom Weinbietdrop


----------



## Levty (22. November 2006)

Reptur = Riss
Rotatorenmangete = Der Muskel der den Oberarm in der Schale der Schulter hält 

Mein Bike ist immer noch ganz. Das Bild ist schon veraltet. Bei mir sind nur die Dämpferbuchsen ausgeschlagen, Hauptschwingelager, Steckachse gerissen (danke Martin  ), Steuersatz macht Mucken. Deswegen hab ichs jetzt außeinandergebaut und schön gepflegt. Jetzt dürfte alles laufen.


----------



## kawilli (22. November 2006)

@Wolfman will deine Versionen haben du brennen mir CD ich dir geben Feuerwasser. Hau habe gesprochen 

@Levty Scheiß Fremdsprachen das hört sich für mich nach Aliennitisch an habe auch nen Magneten in der Schulter oder so.


----------



## Levty (22. November 2006)

Nenene, DAS ist Aliennitisch, besonders die Beurteilung:


----------



## zena (22. November 2006)

wenn das nicht außerirdisch ist dann stamme ich von der Venus, die Ärzte haben doch einen an der Waffel. Det is bestimmt eine Art von Geheimsprache um die Patienten so zu verwirren bis sie sich vor einen fahrenden Zug werfen.


----------



## face-to-ground (22. November 2006)

naja...wie würde es denn aussehen, wenn in dem befund stehen würde: er is auf die fresse gefallen und es tut weh, aber er hat sich nix gebrochen. dann würde doch niemand mehr zu nem doc gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (22. November 2006)

Ich hätt mich damit zufrieden gegeben, kannste mir glauben


----------



## bikeburnz (22. November 2006)

@Levty: hier mal Wolfsschanze pic.. da du den gap am Weinbiet ja gesprungen bist is das n Klacks... is echt nit schwer..ca. 1 m


----------



## Levty (22. November 2006)

Huj. Aber am Weinbiet kann man net sooo schnell springen. An der WSchanze kann man angäblich mit Speed rüber.

Sieht aber nice aus.


----------



## easymtbiker (22. November 2006)

ojeojeoje... jetzt haben wir den lefty ganz heiss gemacht.... du bekommst am so mein auto und kannst nach bad d. fahren. hoch zum bisi-turm (ganz einfach) und dort die richtige abfahrt runter (gibt nich so viel möglichkeiten....) und dann kannste dich den ganzen tag austoben! 

was isn das für n dämlicher nick??? left schreibt man mit f!!! und woher kommt lefty? biste etwa son assozialer linker?


----------



## Speedbullit (23. November 2006)

wie burnz schon sagte, wenn du den weinbietdrop springst, machst du die wolfsschanze auch. wird erst spassig wenn du mit mach9 drübergehst.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. November 2006)

@ Lev. Deine medizinische Diagnose ist echt übel.   Mit dem springen/dirty und wie der ganze quatsch sich so nennt, wird`s nur noch eine zeitlang gehen.   Bei Ebay Rotwild einstellen, hoffen das du noch etwas dafür bekommst, anfangen Schach zu spielen und die Freunde wechseln.  
Wenn du springst leg ich mich hinter den Fels und fotografiere dich aus der "Froschperspektive" Will aber einen Fullfacehelm und Vollprotektoren


----------



## Flugrost (23. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Will aber einen Fullfacehelm und Vollprotektoren



nimm lieber das da:




... da kommt er - wenn überhaupt - nur scheibchenweise durch


----------



## Levty (23. November 2006)

Das Rotwild läuft bis SO wieder. Wer hat lust zum Bismarkturm zu fahren!?


----------



## Levty (23. November 2006)

Martin, wir sind verewigt:
Ich werde ab Dezember nur noch auf Mai warten:




...und AWP sammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (23. November 2006)

geiles Bild und krasser Abhang links von Lev..


----------



## Tobsn (23. November 2006)

Wirklich starkes Bild


----------



## face-to-ground (23. November 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> was isn das für n dämlicher nick??? left schreibt man mit f!!! und woher kommt lefty? biste etwa son assozialer linker?



das war ein gag...aber einer, den ich net versteh, oder?  
lies mal, wie der name auf dem medizinischen befund ist...und überleg dann nochma  (yup..das "" fehlt absichtlich)


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. November 2006)

Angeber nein Scherz echt tolles Bild. Ihr Rabauken habt doch sicher unter eueren Stollen keine Weg, geschweige den einen zu nennenden Pfad  Du wirst mal wieder deinem Zitat gerecht


----------



## zena (23. November 2006)

Hallo Lev
verschwende dein junges Leben nicht mit sinnlosem Studium. 
Bewerb dich mit diesem Bild gleich bei der BIKE als Model.  Und später machst du den Nachfolger von Robert Jauch (Rob J).    die gleiche Mähne hast du auch schon. 

Würd mir Spaß machen bald mit dir zu fahren

Grüße Zena


----------



## Levty (23. November 2006)

Jaja, schön wärs, aber für die Bike hebe ich nicht mal den kleinen Finger. Da kann ich auch ins Pornogeschäft einsteigen (Hmm....). 

Meine Frisur ist mein 2. Helm! 

Joa, diesen Sonntag will ich zum Bismarkturm. Die Kitti will das Ding auch springen, wobei die sich schon in Winterberg austobt. Da ist die Schanze auch nur ein Katzensprung... ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (23. November 2006)

ok, lev: , dass du das bild gesetzt hast und jetzt verewig bist. auch wenn es nich der bindelweg war sondern friedrich-august und alles nur gepose, nebenan gings gar nich so schlimm runter...
für interessierte: alle bilder auf www.transalp06.de.vu   tag 5 meines erachtens....

tour sa/so? kommt drauf an, an welchem vorabend  weniger los ist.... hehehe!

@face-t-g: ja, haste nich verstanden


----------



## Flugrost (23. November 2006)

Super Bild, Martin!  

(auchwennsnglühückstrefferwar )


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. November 2006)

Moin ihr AWP`S. Wie schaut`s am Samstag, 10h, Gimmeldingen, aus? Die üblichen Killer, damit wir abends wieder so richtig zuschlagen können.  
Wer noch kein AWP ist, kann es ja noch werden und ist herzlich eingeladen   
Denkt an kurze Hosen, es sind bis zu 20 Grad angesagt.


----------



## Flugrost (24. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Moin ihr AWP`S. Wie schaut`s am Samstag, 10h, Gimmeldingen, aus? Die üblichen Killer, damit wir abends wieder so richtig zuschlagen können.
> Wer noch kein AWP ist, kann es ja noch werden und ist herzlich eingeladen
> Denkt an kurze Hosen, es sind bis zu 20 Grad angesagt.



Öhem, ... , Wolfi? - wat hat der AWP mit Spocht am Tage und abends verkloppen zu tun?


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (24. November 2006)

Ich hatte den, der mit dem Wolf tanzt, von seiner Grundhaltung auch pazifistischer eingeschätzt. Aber wenn man mal so drauf achtet, wimmelts in seinem Sprachgebrauch nur so vor gewaltbezogenen Ausdrücken. Tja, wer hätte das gedacht?

@Flugrost: Sicher gibt's AWPs, wenn man andere Teammitglieder verprügelt. Ach ja, Herr Einweggeist, wo gehen wir eigentlich heute Abend hin?


----------



## Flugrost (24. November 2006)

Willste etwa den Patrick schon wieder verprügeln?


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (24. November 2006)

@Flugrost: Nee, das bringt's eigentlich nicht. Aber was tut man nicht alles für den Pokal ?


----------



## el Zimbo (24. November 2006)

Zu Samstag:

10:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Gimmeldingen
11:30 Uhr kommen wir dann nochmal am Spochtplatz vorbei um die Nachzügler abzuholen...


----------



## Levty (24. November 2006)

Wer wann wo am SO?


----------



## el Zimbo (24. November 2006)

OK, OK,

auf mehrfachen Wunsch:

Samstag bleibt's dabei - 10:00 und 11:30 Uhr am Sportplatz Gimmeldingen

Sonntag 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz "Riesenfass" in Bad Dürkheim.

Änderungswünsche werden bis heute, 15:30 Uhr angenommen,
danach bitte per Handy weiter verhandeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. November 2006)

Wie kommt man hin? Nur Auto? Dann bin ich vom Martin abhängig 

...also was den SO angeht!


----------



## el Zimbo (24. November 2006)

Du kannst auch in Bad Dürkheim am Bahnhof aussteigen und dann ein paar hundert Meter zum Fass fahren.
Aber vielleicht ist Martin ja wieder mit dabei?


----------



## atomica (24. November 2006)

Morgen bin ich dabei. Sonntag muss ich mal schauen, hängt davon ab, wieviel AWPs ich am Vorabend sammel ;-)

@Lev: Du musst in Böbig umsteigen in den Zug Richtung DÜW. Sind nur ein paar Minuten Wartezeit, aber von HD aus brauchst Du schon so 1,5h...

Grüße, Eva


----------



## el Zimbo (24. November 2006)

...ich werd am Samstag definitiv auch AWP's sammeln, aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon.
Mit Kater oder zumindest einer Gewissen Menge Restallohol biken gibt ja erst richtig Punkte.


----------



## Levty (24. November 2006)

Hmpf... Mistmistmist. Ich hoff der Martin ist dabei am SO. Wenn, dann fahr ich und er Katert sich derweil am Beifahrersitz aus...

Oder: Wer kann einen freundlichen jungen Mann aus Heidelberg in Begleitung eines wilden Tieres von MA oder NW bis anch Bad Dürkheim fahren?

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## el Zimbo (24. November 2006)

...so, Feierabend, bzw. muss noch auf ne Baustelle. Also ich bin dann offline.
Bis morgen/übermorgen und wenn noch was sein sollte, die meisten haben ja meine Nummer...

Tschö mit ö!


----------



## kawilli (24. November 2006)

******* ich kann morgen noch nicht fahren bin leider immer noch lädiert
das macht mich fertig, vorallem weils Morgen 20 Grad werden soll. 
Ich werde mich heute Abend aus Frust besaufen und unzählige AWP´s sammeln.  
Ich beneide euch , macht ein paar heiße Bilder für mich dann kann ich mich noch mehr ärgern.
*Amok*


----------



## Levty (24. November 2006)

Wwas macht die Schulter`? Alles nur ne Prellung?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. November 2006)

@kawilli na dann mal gute Besserung. Soll ich dir die Nase lang ziehen    brauch ich aber gar nicht Zena wird es dir abends schon erzählen  
Vielleicht solltest du auf das umsteigen gugggst du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (24. November 2006)

sagt mal werrden jetzt hier die pfalz-touen im awp- fred ausgehandelt? bei dem ganzen unsportlichem volk? ne, also bei alkoholtrinker fahre ich prinzipiell nich mit, ohne mich! ich werde morgen wieder haufenweise *ehrliche* , *sportliche* winterpokal- punkte holen! und dazu jetzt bald schlafen gehen!


----------



## easymtbiker (24. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Super Bild, Martin!
> 
> (auchwennsnglühückstrefferwar )



ja, danke! war schon ein schönes motiv! tolle berge, lichteinstrahlung, nettes bike.... nur der biker.... naja, hatte da leider keinen besseren zur verfügung. wie unstylisch dem seine körperhaltung schon ist.......
 




Levty schrieb:


> Wie kommt man hin? Nur Auto? Dann bin ich vom Martin abhängig
> 
> ...also was den SO angeht!


ja, du bist mir gnadenlos ausgeliefert! knie nieder, du nichts! 
also mit zug fahren wirste pech haben.... am hbf fährt dieses woe nix.... komplettsperrung....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. November 2006)

J u b e l  endlich haben wir ihn rausgemobbt   Bei uns wird halt jede PW Hütte angefahren und AWP gesammelt. Lass dich nicht so hängen, du darfst auch vorne fahren


----------



## zena (24. November 2006)

@wolfman
ja genau Martin kriegt ein Abschleppseil und darf uns abwechselnd hoch befördern. Das gibt DOPPEL-WP-Punkte und für die AWPler doppelte AWP-Punkte.
Ist das nicht schön?  Und alle sind dann glücklich... 

Bis morgen in kurzen Hosen
Zena


----------



## Levty (24. November 2006)

Morgen ohne Hosen


----------



## easymtbiker (24. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> J u b e l  endlich haben wir ihn rausgemobbt   Bei uns wird halt jede PW Hütte angefahren und AWP gesammelt.


PAH! ihr bergaufschieber! schaut mal, was für ne schöne sich selbst aktualisierende grafik man im wp bekommt, da könnt ihr  mit eurem awp nich mithalten:





@lev: halt die klappe und geh endlich pokern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (24. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Morgen ohne Hosen



Ne Levty 
ohne Hosen scheuert es so  
Und was sollen die Wanderer denken  
Willst doch nicht unser sauberes Image ruinieren? 

Zena


----------



## one track mind (24. November 2006)

servus,
ich kann ja am wochenende mangels bike nicht fahren. aber macht nix in der pfalz wimmelts ja eh nur so von wanderern bei dem schönen wetter. damit ihr euch da drauf schonmal einstimmen könnt, dieser link:
http://www.stagknight.com/game2.html


----------



## zena (24. November 2006)

aber macht nix in der pfalz wimmelts ja eh nur so von wanderern bei dem schönen wetter. 

ach Schmarn
um die Uhrzeit ist noch keiner im Wald. Die Leuts sind noch am Wochenendeinkauf und am obligatorischen Samstag-Auto-Frisieren.
Die Wanderer die morgens unterwegs sind sind eh die coolsten  frisch ausgeschlafen, Pilze suchend und noch unbewaffnet.

Fahr doch das nächste mal mit, kann dir auch ein Bike leihen.

Grüße Zena


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. November 2006)

Das nenne ich AWP


----------



## Flugrost (24. November 2006)

Radläden abklappern, Kaffee und Futter absorbieren und willenlos Kohle rausscheuern bringt Punkte en masse - Wolf wieviel?


----------



## Tobsn (25. November 2006)

Sehr geile Tour    
Musste leider gleich heim, es gilt heut Abend noch kräftig AWP zu sammeln.  

Gruß


----------



## Levty (25. November 2006)

Martin und ich sind morgen am Start in DÃW. 

@ Martin: Sag bescheid wann du mich abholst, oder beschreib die Aral tanke in der Bergheimer, dann komm ich dahin. Und nimm bitte deine Nuss-Koffer-Ratschen Ding mit.

Thx, bis denn. Bin heute Abend erst gegen 200 online.

â¬dit: Und noch ne DÃ¤mpferpumpe bitte...


----------



## Tobsn (25. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Martin und ich sind morgen am Start in DÜW.



Sicher    
Als ich Ihn verlies, ist er noch zu einer letzten Runde in die dunkle Pfalz aufgebrochen. Ob er da bis morgen rausfindet.


----------



## Levty (25. November 2006)

Hm...hauptsache sein Bus steht morgen bei mir vor der Tür!


----------



## easymtbiker (25. November 2006)

jep! super tour heute, hat tierisch spass gemacht!  
bin immer noch völlig weg.....

nett, malk wieder mit uli zu fahren! deine fahrtechnik hat sich im letztem jahr um ca. 2000% verbessert!  

und tobsn, in dir hab ich meinen uphill- meister gefunden  was war das nur ein gebolze zum schluss..... 40min zum weinbiet hoch gedrückt und dann in weniger als 10min alles wieder runter.... ich dachte ja, dass wir gleichzeitig mit den anderen ankommen, dann aber 10min vorsprung!

enttäuscht war ich von rosti und wolfmann... zu wenig offline- spam!  

rosti, und, biste noch runter gekommen? was macht die lampe?



lev, ich hab heut abend kein aiisiiiikiiiuuuu, also lass uns das hier ausmachen. wäre prima, wenn du die aral- tanker findest. eigentlich kein problem, hbf, dann weiter richtung neckar, die nächste grosse ampelkreuzung mit strab ist die bergheimer, dort 100m richtung bismarkplatz,d a acuh schon die aral. wie wäre ein treffen dort um 9:15? ich hab vor, dass wir in bad d schon mal hochfahren und dann uns die geile abfahrt geben, um 11:15 dann mit zimbo und den anderen am beginn des trails an den treppen treffen. wir werden morgen diese abfahrt dann zwar 3x fahren, aber das mach ich gerne!
die bastelkiste bring ich mit!

so, heut abend wieder awpp sammeln. 
faves:
-bier :1awpp
-jägermeister: 2awpp
-havanna: 1,5awpp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (25. November 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> enttäuscht war ich von rosti und wolfmann... zu wenig offline- spam!


...hinter Deinem Rücken lief einiges   

Tobsn hat seinen Parforceritt am Ende garantiert nicht auf der linken Pobacke absolviert - und wenn doch, freunde ich mich langsam mit spazierengehen an - oder Golfspielen ... oder, ähem




Curling, hust


PS. gelacht habe ich, wie er den Anderen vollgetextet hat


----------



## easymtbiker (25. November 2006)

äh, patrik, wenn du morgen mitfahren möchtest, ich kann dir mein scott genius leihen, siehe mein profilbild! damit bitte keine 1m- drops machen aber zum touren reicht es!  wenn ja, sag bis 23h bescheid.auch wenn du mit mir mitfahren möchtest


----------



## zena (25. November 2006)

Hallo Freunde 
heut wars mal wieder genial.  Und wenn die Beteiligung weiblicher Biker so weiter so zunimmt dann ist es doch das beste Aushängeschild für diese Veranstaltung. 
Die Dämmerungsabfahrt hat bis in den kleinen Zeh geprickelt.    
Hoffentlich lässt der Winter noch auf sich warten und wir haben noch Paar sonnige Touren.

Habt noch eine schöne Zeit

Zena

@kitticat: das mit Winterberg nächstes Jahr ist gebongt.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. November 2006)

Also RESPEKT vor dieser Leistung. Die Seniorenriege war einfach etwas langsamer  Das nächste Mal bessern wir uns und sind vor euch da


----------



## Levty (25. November 2006)

Morgen 0915 Aral. So, jetzt PARTYYYY!!!


----------



## Levty (26. November 2006)

Wir haben grad 3 uhr und alle sind weg? Was geht ab? naja, bis in 6 Stunden, Marin...


----------



## one track mind (26. November 2006)

so jetzt mal wieder back to topic, hab gerade gefrühstückt, blieb bis jetzt auch alles drin. bin heute morgen ungefähr zu der zeit heim gekommen, als ihr losgefahren seid . ach ja oma, war auch mit auf piste hier ein video von ihr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH7m6RHtqxM


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. November 2006)

Und den Ehemann dazu hab ich zufällig auch gesehen  


OTM mit dir kann man ja nicht auf Tour gehen, wenn allllleeeee deine Partner so enden


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. November 2006)

Einen hab ich noch. Die Bilder der gestrigen und heutigen Tour sind eingestellt. Mädels ihr seht wirklich gut aus  besonderst von.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (26. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Und den Ehemann dazu hab ich zufällig auch gesehen
> Anhang anzeigen 120699
> 
> OTM mit dir kann man ja nicht auf Tour gehen, wenn allllleeeee deine Partner so enden



wieso, die omi is doch topfit. hört man doch...


----------



## zena (26. November 2006)

Hallo Spocht-Freunde

jetzt mal back to the roots.
Das Thema dieses Freds war doch AWP-Punkte sammeln oder 
Wolfman und ich haben uns heute Gedanken über die Dokumentation der AWPPs gemacht. Also net nur groß aufschneiden wieviel Bier und Kuchen man verdrückt hat sondern schön irgendwo aufschreiben damit es jeder sieht und am Ende des Winters die fetteste Sau unter und geschlachtet werden kann.

Deshalb eine Bitte. Kennt sich jemand von euch aus im Programmieren damit wir in diesem Fred einen Link zu so einer Liste erstellen?
Es muss vorab auch überlegt werden wieviele AWPPs jede Disziplin des Nichtstuns bekommt.

Macht euch mal Gedanken

Grüße Zena


----------



## one track mind (26. November 2006)

boah ey, viel zu viel arbeit sowas zu machen...


----------



## han (26. November 2006)

ich war das ganze WE überhaupt nicht biken   Dafür am Samstag auf einer Ü30-Party mit viel Bier  und bin erst um 3:30 Uhr heimgekommen. Dafür fahre ich beim nächsten mal auch schön hinterher. (das ist doch der Sinn des AWP)
wie viele AWP bekomme ich jetzt abgezogen?


----------



## zena (26. November 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> boah ey, viel zu viel arbeit sowas zu machen...



Faule Sau 
allein für diesen Spruch gibts gleich AWPPs
Wenns zu viel Arbeit ist dann müssen wir die Digitalwaagen der Teilnehmer online schalten.  

Zena


----------



## zena (26. November 2006)

han schrieb:


> ich war das ganze WE überhaupt nicht biken   Dafür am Samstag auf einer Ü30-Party mit viel Bier  und bin erst um 3:30 Uhr heimgekommen. Dafür fahre ich beim nächsten mal auch schön hinterher. (das ist doch der Sinn des AWP)
> wie viele AWP bekomme ich jetzt abgezogen?



na fürs Nichtbiken sogar bei diesem schönen Wetter mindestens 10 minus
Ü30 Party mit viel Bier 5 minus
und für das alleine Heimkommen gibts Pluspunkte. Wenn du nicht alleine heimgekommen wärs hätte es bestimmt 1000 Minuspunkte gegeben   

Zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (26. November 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> boah ey, viel zu viel arbeit sowas zu machen...


Kannstus? Reichen Plaisierchen, Dich zu motivieren? Realisierbare Plaisierchen - kein Urlaub in der Karibik sondern zB gewaltvoll verquer und trashig verrauchte Spamphilosophies in üblen Kaschemmen - da mach ich gerne den Guide 

Grüße Fliegeisen - ergebnisorientiert

@Zena - ´freu mir über Deine Motivation! Heute is einiges gegangen, fein!
@Wolf - ´bringst mich mehr und mehr in die Bredouille! Weiter so!


----------



## one track mind (26. November 2006)

wie war das im mittelteil ???


----------



## one track mind (26. November 2006)

ahso, nee kann ich selbstverständlich net


----------



## eL (26. November 2006)

danke für den flugunterricht! und vieleicht dann mal in Heidelberg ;-)


----------



## Flugrost (26. November 2006)

eL schrieb:


> danke für den flugunterricht! und vieleicht dann mal in Heidelberg ;-)



Du willst nach HD?
... wie wars Chamel?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. November 2006)

@ Flugtier. Muss doch deine schwarze Seele weiter am Leben erhalten. Apropo was ist eigentlich die Steigerung von SCHWARZ  
Hab diesbezgl. von anderer Seite auch schon eine auf die Mütze bekommen


----------



## Levty (26. November 2006)

eL schrieb:


> danke für den flugunterricht! und vieleicht dann mal in Heidelberg ;-)


Gerne . Bist immer willkommen, wie jeder andere Pfälzer 

@Martin: Dein Bus ist echt der Hammer, nix geht, kein Licht, nix...!

@ Alle heute: War ne hammer lustige Tour. Martins Sprüche sind so dermassen versaut, unglaublich...

Schöne Trails, schöne WOLFSschanze. WOLFman, schon gesprungen? 

Cheers, Lev.

Edit: Hat hier jemand Lust bzw Zeit am SO mal nach HD zu kommen?


----------



## atomica (26. November 2006)

@ all: War echt ein lustiges Bike-Wochenende!

@ martin: Mach ma Licht an in Deinem Bus! 
Und danke nochmal für die Treppenfahrübungstunde(n)! Hoffe, Du bist jetzt nicht total am Ende......


----------



## face-to-ground (27. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> Deshalb eine Bitte. Kennt sich jemand von euch aus im Programmieren damit wir in diesem Fred einen Link zu so einer Liste erstellen?
> Es muss vorab auch überlegt werden wieviele AWPPs jede Disziplin des Nichtstuns bekommt.
> 
> Macht euch mal Gedanken
> ...



wie viel punkte gibts für "absichtlich keine gedanken machen"?


----------



## zena (27. November 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wie viel punkte gibts für "absichtlich keine gedanken machen"?



ich sehs es macht keinen Sinn hier ernsthafte Anforderungen an euch zu stellen.  ok macht weiter so... 
naja wenn du dir absichtlich keine Gedanken machst bist du hier willkommen 
aber für mentalles Nixtun ist eher der AWP-Analytiker-Club zu empfehlen

   Zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. November 2006)

Hey Zena total krass  fang an uns zu bekeeehhhrrrrreeeennnn.  leg mich dann auch mal auf die Couch und erzähl von meinen gewonnenen AWP`s. 
Wir müssen uns noch ganz schön ins Zeug legen, um die beiden Winterpokalelitefahrmannschaften einzuholen. Sollten vielleicht bei einer unserer nächsten Touren den Glühweinmarkt mit in die Fahrstrecke einrechnen. Manuel kann das sicher mit seinem GPS-Teil  Ist ja nur wegen den AWP`s lololo


----------



## one track mind (27. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> aber für mentalles Nixtun ist eher der AWP-Analytiker-Club zu empfehlen



was fürn anal-dings-club??? klabusterbeeren haben wir hier doch schon zu genüge abgehandelt...


----------



## Flugrost (27. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Hey Zena total krass  fang an uns zu bekeeehhhrrrrreeeennnn.  leg mich dann auch mal auf die Couch und erzähl von meinen gewonnenen AWP`s.


... und ich, als dein Forums AWP Analytiker sitze hinter Dir und schreibe kräftig mit

@OTM - et geht um Psycho, kennste doch


----------



## one track mind (27. November 2006)

klar , der olle streifen, wo anthony perkins die olle unter der dusche zersäbelt, 
jaaaa, harrrr, nimm das du luder, meine mutti hasst dich, deshalb must du sterbeeeeeen, haaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flugrost (27. November 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> klar , der olle streifen, wo anthony perkins die olle unter der dusche zersäbelt,
> jaaaa, harrrr, nimm das du luder, meine mutti hasst dich, deshalb must du sterbeeeeeen, haaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



... na, geht doch


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (27. November 2006)

@OTM und Rost: Endlich wieder zurück zum Thema!

@Gesicht-im-Boden: Einfach mal nicht drüber nachdenken: Unbezahlbar! Das kann man in Punkten nicht ausrechnen.


----------



## easymtbiker (27. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> und für das alleine Heimkommen gibts Pluspunkte. Wenn du nicht alleine heimgekommen wärs hätte es bestimmt 1000 Minuspunkte gegeben


tonight i´m a single!   



ey, wisst ihr, wie n minder-zivilisierter russe licht ausmacht? mit nem backstein! da will lev die innenleuchte ausmachen und drückt das ding so kaputt, dass es noch n kurzschluss gibt....  der typ darf nur noch in zwangsjacke bei mir mitfahren! 

ansonsten freut es mich, das der kleine so un heimlich aus sich raus gehen kann... wir brettern das erste mal die geile abfahrt vom bismarkturm runter, ich nehm jeden sprung mit nem lautem YYYYIIIEEEEEPPPEEYYYEEEAAAHHH , levs einziger kommentar unten: "ich glaub mein steuersatz ist locker...."  

ansonsten haben wir in heidelberg nen bikepark mit lift entdeckt... naja, der bikepark besteht nur aus einer treppe, dafür ist der lift befahrbar... 


hey, und was macht ihr euch wegen dem awp rum? also die leute, die immer fleissig am woe die touren mitfahren würden im einzig wahrem wp  bestimmt unter die ersten 100 kommen. macht also nicht so auf unsportlich... 

der offizielle soundtrack zu unserem wp-team:
ich will heidelberg oben sehen!


----------



## one track mind (27. November 2006)

korreeeekt, die nummer gibt konkret feddes intro für mein referat über das jugendzentrum in HD, das ich in zwei wochen auf FH halten muss .

126 -das is rohrbach, oder?


----------



## easymtbiker (27. November 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> 126 -das is rohrbach, oder?


kann sein. ich bin noch am rätseln, woher der ultrakrasse audi mit nummerschild "BT" kommt.... welcher stadtteil von hd ist das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (27. November 2006)

der offizielle soundtrack zu unserem wp-team:
ich will heidelberg oben sehen! 
  [/QUOTE]

also Martin
für diesen Soundtrack gibt es 2000000000 Minuspunkte. Wo hast bloß diese 
******* her? Sind dir meine Pralinen zu Kopf gestiegen? 
Komponier lieber was selbst 

Ich spekulier schon auf Karstens Bike. Bin ganz schön größenwahnsinnig ode???? 
Zena


----------



## easymtbiker (27. November 2006)

das sind die nachbarn vom lev. echt üble gangster... die lungern immer vorm haus rum, wenn ich lev abhole....

gangstaa:"eh, willste drogen?"
ich: "nö"
gangstaa:"willste eins aufs maul?"
ich: "nö"
gangstaa:"dann geh weiter!"

 echt übel die jungs......




zena schrieb:


> Ich spekulier schon auf Karstens Bike. Bin ganz schön größenwahnsinnig ode????


so ne art leichenfledderei? ich denke, karsten spekuliert eher auf deine fürsorge....  

und wie war dein spruch nach deinem erstem ritt auf nem fr: "is ja total langweilig, da muss man ja gar nix machen.."





ach ja, was war am sonntag mit euch los? wir machen ne tour in düw und ihr fahrt wo anders, du und wo`man und rösti.....
spalter!


----------



## Flugrost (27. November 2006)

Dehmnäx werd ich nen neuen Fred eröffnen: Fliegeisens Analysecouch - die ersten "Delinquenten": 
1. exKoppschüttler wg. WP Psychose
2. Zena Größenwahn der Kopp kommt vor der Schulter
3. ...

Da winkt Kohle


----------



## Levty (27. November 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ey, wisst ihr, wie n minder-zivilisierter russe licht ausmacht? mit nem backstein! da will lev die innenleuchte ausmachen und drückt das ding so kaputt, dass es noch n kurzschluss gibt....  der typ darf nur noch in zwangsjacke bei mir mitfahren!
> 
> ansonsten freut es mich, das der kleine so un heimlich aus sich raus gehen kann... wir brettern das erste mal die geile abfahrt vom bismarkturm runter, ich nehm jeden sprung mit nem lautem YYYYIIIEEEEEPPPEEYYYEEEAAAHHH , levs einziger kommentar unten: "ich glaub mein steuersatz ist locker...."



a) ich bin Deutscher
b) mein Steuersatz WAR locker, ok!?


----------



## zena (28. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Dehmnäx werd ich nen neuen Fred eröffnen: Fliegeisens Analysecouch - die ersten "Delinquenten":
> 1. exKoppschüttler wg. WP Psychose
> 2. Zena Größenwahn der Kopp kommt vor der Schulter
> 3. ...
> ...



Endlich hast du deine Berufung gefunden  
Nur pass auf dass deine Patienten von den Ratschlägen deiner dunkelweißen Seele nicht gleich ohne Bremsel sich den Abhang runterstürzen  

@martin
was juckt mich mein reden von gestern...
Aber ich denk langsam auch dass mein lieber Mann auf das Pflegegeld hofft  und wenn es soweit ist dann ist dat Freaky meines und es kriegt auch ein böses Schleifchen   
Zena


----------



## zena (28. November 2006)

ach ja, was war am sonntag mit euch los? wir machen ne tour in düw und ihr fahrt wo anders, du und wo`man und rösti.....
spalter!
[/QUOTE]

Hallo Martin
tja wir hatten einen flotten Dreier auf der Hohen Loog    
Zu 4 zu 5 zu 6 zu 7 wärs wieder so ne Massen... Rudel... Gruppendingsda geworden

Zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. November 2006)

Und wir sind Treppen und Serpentinen gefahren, da wären dem Lev die Tränen   in die Augen geschossen. Unser Flugtier hat uns einen seiner Joker gezeigt  
@ Lev führ dich nicht gemobbt, manche wollen gar keinen deutschen Pass und sind darauf stolz und dir haben sie gleich einen gegeben.


----------



## Tobsn (28. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...Flugtier hat uns einen seiner Joker gezeigt  ...


Und ich dürfte nicht mit    

Können wir ja Sa und So nachholen.


----------



## Levty (28. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Lev führ dich nicht gemobbt, manche wollen gar keinen deutschen Pass und sind darauf stolz und dir haben sie gleich einen gegeben.


Habe noch immer zwei Pässe und zugenüge Treppen in HD -> Himmelsleiter


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. November 2006)

@ Tobias wir haben am So ganz schön aufgeatmet als du...............  
@ Lev du wirst doch wohl HD nicht mit der Palz vergleichen


----------



## Tobsn (28. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Tobias wir haben am So ganz schön aufgeatmet als du...............  ...


Dabei wollte ich Dir So das andere Ohr auch noch blutig babbeln


----------



## Levty (28. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Lev du wirst doch wohl HD nicht mit der Palz vergleichen


OHHH DOCH!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> OHHH DOCH!



Ok euer Ampitheater hat vviiiieeeeelllllleeeee Treppen und wenn man sie mal gefahren ist, braucht man für die nächsten Wochen keinen Masseur  
Warum kommen denn aber so viele Badenser in die Palz???? Wenn wir die nicht hätten, dann wären ja OPEN TRAILS without Wanderer

@ Tobias, ei wat a gligg


----------



## Levty (28. November 2006)

Weil ihr ohne uns nicht könnt und nicht zu uns rüberkommt. Also kommen wir zu euch! Klare Sache!


----------



## zena (28. November 2006)

Hallo Jungs 
ob Pfalz oder HD... ist doch egal. Überall ist es schön, die Welt ist offen und wir sind frei überall hinzufahren. Müsst ihr immer Sch....vergleich machen?
Ik mach am So mit Evchen Frauentrainingscamp aber verrats net wo ma sin.
Wir brauchen keine Zuschauer es ist schon peinlich genug.

See you am Samstag 
Zena


----------



## Flugrost (28. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> ob Pfalz oder HD... ist doch egal. Überall ist es schön, die Welt ist offen und wir sind frei überall hinzufahren.


Genau, alle Bikereviere sind gleich, nur sind manche ... einfach, ... gleicher D )


zena schrieb:


> Ik mach am So mit Evchen Frauentrainingscamp aber verrats net wo ma sin.


Parkplatz Penny?  


_Frühstartalarm_: Sa,0800 gehts los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (28. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> See you am Samstag
> Zena



steht schon was fest?... Muss doch in Übung bleiben


----------



## Tobsn (28. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Genau, alle Bikereviere sind gleich, nur sind manche ... einfach, ... gleicher ...


Da halt ich mich jetzt raus sonst bekomm ich wieder Pfalzverbot von Regenmeister Kelme und Trailwächter El Zimbo.  

Apropos Kelme, weilt der überhaupt noch unter uns? 
Das Wetter ist so gut. 



Flugrost schrieb:


> Sa,0800 gehts los.


Sehr geil.  
Nehmen wir die Lampen mit, dann können wir den Tag noch etwas dehnen. 
Kannst mich abholen, weißt ja wo ich wohne.


----------



## easymtbiker (28. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> Hallo Martin
> tja wir hatten einen flotten Dreier auf der Hohen Loog
> Zu 4 zu 5 zu 6 zu 7 wärs wieder so ne Massen... Rudel... Gruppendingsda geworden


oh- zena! für solche sprüche muss man sich ja schämen! und so jemand ist in meinem racing- team.....
 


und wenn karsten jetzt doch nich so heftig verletzt ist, dass er dir sein bike gibt, wirst du dann nachhelfen? so mit dem nudelholz.... 


was war sonst noch..... ach ja, rosti will einen auf psycho- klemptner machen  hilfe!!!! ich fahr nie wieder ne tour mit ihm!


----------



## Levty (28. November 2006)

Juhu, Martin verlässt uns


----------



## easymtbiker (28. November 2006)

.... das wird dir nochmal leid tun.......


----------



## Levty (28. November 2006)

Du willst mich schlagen? Bin doch eh schneller


----------



## easymtbiker (28. November 2006)

ne, ich dachte eher, dass ich dich bei der nächst besten gelegenheit aus meinem bus werfe. bei 140kmh!


----------



## Flugrost (29. November 2006)

Sa0800 schrieb:
			
		

> Tobsn schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich muss früher aufhören alldieweil ich Terminchen um 1800 in K`he hab. Willste immernoch mit? Abf 0700 bei Dir. 


			
				Birnbeitler schrieb:
			
		

> oh- zena! für solche sprüche muss man sich ja schämen! und so jemand ist in meinem racing- team.....


Für so Sprüche hat man sich in den 60ern geschämt - da waren wir noch flüssig, werter Kollege.Wenn also schon schämen - ... wofür überhaupt, pffft!

Hehe: Ich will nicht, Leute wie Du zwingen mich dazu, "einen auf Psychoklempner" zu machen. Und das geile is - bisher hastes noch nicht mal gemerkt wie Du merklich langsam aber sicher zu einem Sympathen wirst


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. November 2006)

Moin zusammen, meine Güte sammelt ihr AWP`s. Wenn ich lese um welche Uhrzeit ihr alle postet  Also mit 0900 am Samstag wäre ich auch einverstanden, da ich am Freitag wahrscheinlich komatöse in mein Bett fallen werde nachdem ich vorher einige, ach Quatsch viele, AWP gesammelt habe.  
@ Flugtier. Da du soooo früh starten willst, solltest du auch den Ort vorgeben. Denk dabei an Tobias, vielleicht verfährt er sich   Wie ich aber befürchte wird uns nix erspart bleiben  
@ Mädels was ist denn mit euch los, voll krass. Wie Lev jetzt sagen würde Pussytour am Sonntag???? In Neudeutsch die Männer outgesurced


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (29. November 2006)

[Für so Sprüche hat man sich in den 60ern geschämt - da waren wir noch flüssig, werter Kollege.Wenn also schon schämen - ... wofür überhaupt, pffft!

Hey Flugrost
du wirst mir imme sympathischer.  Endlich mal einer der Spaß versteht.  

@martin
nur durch so kleine versaute Göhren wie ich lohnt sich es im Racing-Team zu sein 

Wie es geht um 8:00 los am Sa? Aber vorher kleines Frühstückchen am Parkplatz...ne
Flugrost bringste wieder Kaffee mit? ich besorg Milch und Croissants.
Und Prosecco... prösterchen  

Zena


----------



## zena (29. November 2006)

[@ Mädels was ist denn mit euch los, voll krass. Wie Lev jetzt sagen würde Pussytour am Sonntag???? In Neudeutsch die Männer outgesurced [/QUOTE]

Ne nix Pussytour 
wir wollen nur abseits kritischer Blicke Paar Sachen üben und dabei gnadenlos
abpiensen  babbeln   und über Männer herziehen  
ok hast Reckt doch Pussytour... 
Na und ich steh dazu 

Zena


----------



## atomica (29. November 2006)

Ok, Ok, ihr habt uns erwischt...In Wirklichkeit gehts uns gar nicht ums Fahrtechnik-Üben - wir werden von einem Glühweinstand zum nächsten ziehen, uns über Schminktipps und die neuesten Modetrends unterhalten und die Gelegenheit nutzen, um endlich mal gescheite Kerle abzuchecken...

Habt ihr wirklich geglaubt, wir gehen BIKEN??????????


----------



## Tobsn (29. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...Abf 0700 bei Dir...


Willst de rüberrollen in die Pfalz.  
Also Abfahrt bei mir 0700, dann sind wir um 0800 in DÜW oder Wachenheim. 
Wenn das Birnbeidler liest wird er grün vor Neid.  

Wo wollen wir fahren? Eine Runde DÜW - Frankenstein - Lambertskreuz - Wachenheim?


----------



## Tobsn (29. November 2006)

atomica schrieb:


> ...Glühweinstand zum nächsten ziehen, uns über Schminktipps und die neuesten Modetrends unterhalten und die Gelegenheit nutzen, um endlich mal gescheite Kerle abzuchecken...


Hätten wir gewusst, daß unter den Helmen richtige Tussen stecken und nicht nur irgendwelche Bikebums, dann hätten wir uns ganz anderst präsentiert.


----------



## zena (29. November 2006)

oh ja so ist es  
Glühwein in den Camelback und ab auf die Trails  da werden die Kerle schön gesoffen und wenn das Fußvolk uns anmacht dann holen wir die rosanen Plüsch-Morgensterne raus und binden sie nit unseren Tapferkeitsschleifchen an den Baum  


Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (29. November 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hätten wir gewusst, daß unter den Helmen richtige Tussen stecken und nicht nur irgendwelche Bikebums, dann hätten wir uns ganz anderst präsentiert.



Hey Tobsn
wir sind keine Tussen gel  wir sind halt Mädels und die sind nun mal anders. Und was heißt es hier "anders präsentiert"? 

Habt euch mal net so. Tief im inneren seid ihr doch auch alle Bikebums (wat imme det häßt)

Zena


----------



## atomica (29. November 2006)

" irgendwelche Bikebums "

Was is'n das????????


----------



## Tobsn (29. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> ...wir sind keine Tussen gel  ...



War doch gar nicht böse gemein. 




zena schrieb:


> ...Tief im inneren seid ihr doch auch alle Bikebums (wat imme det häßt)...



Klar sind wir alle Bikebums.  
Mit dem Ausdruck hat sich ein Bekannte (Kanadische Bikerin) bei mir vorgestellt  Hello, Im xxx from Canada and Im a Bikebum ....  
Definition: Bum, a pejorative slang word used in the U.S. for a homeless person;
Mit einem Bikebum meint man zugespitzt eine Person, deren einziges Zuhause der Sattel ist und in der Welt herum zieht um zu Biken. Auf uns abgemildert, jemand der seine Freizeit stark aufs Biken ausrichtet.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. November 2006)

@ atomica sind wir dir also nicht mehr gut genug  gescheite Kerle...... definiere gescheite Kerle!!!!!! damit sich jeder männliche Biker mal eine Vorstellung von dem Begriff machen kann.
Aber es trifft mal wieder voll ins Schwarze " Erkläre mir einer die Frauen"


----------



## atomica (29. November 2006)

Aber es trifft mal wieder voll ins Schwarze " Erkläre mir einer die Frauen"[/QUOTE]

Ich hätte dazu ein PDF-Dokument aufgesetzt.... (hat so ca. 194762 Seiten)
;-)


----------



## atomica (29. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ atomica sind wir dir also nicht mehr gut genug  gescheite Kerle...... definiere gescheite Kerle!!!!!! damit sich jeder männliche Biker mal eine Vorstellung von dem Begriff machen kann.
> 
> ohjehohjeh, da hab ich wieder was angerichtet! NATRÜLICH seid IHR die BESTEN!!! EHRLICH!!!
> Und das mit den anderen Kerlen war auch gar nicht ernst gemeint! WIRKLICH!!!!


----------



## han (29. November 2006)

mal Butter bei die Fische...am Samstag ist mir alles vor 9:30 Uhr zu früh. Wer will später? Es werden auch Treppenabfahrten an der Loog angeboten.


----------



## Flugrost (29. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Aber es trifft mal wieder voll ins Schwarze " Erkläre mir einer die Frauen"



OK Wolf, ich erklärs Dir:


----------



## Levty (29. November 2006)

Ok, eine Pußytour ist auch am SO in HD. Also, Mrs. Atomica, du kennst HD? Glaubst du das wirklich?
Und Zena, der Königstuhl steht auch noch aus!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. November 2006)

@han. 0911 limbim. Abfahrt. Ankunft Kaltenbrunner Tal 1000. Dann Loog Kalmit und mal schauen was es sonst so noch gibt  

Wer kommt noch mit?

@ Tobsn wenn ihr so früh startet könnt ihr 440hm über Weinbiet gut machen und auch um 1000 im Tal sein.

@ Flugtier. Danke aber arg viel schlauer bin ich jetzt mit den Frauen auch nicht. Lass mir von unserer Koilamaus die PDF Datei schicken, vielleicht steht da was NEUES    drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (29. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wer kommt noch mit?



SA ist immer schlecht *flenn*


----------



## kawilli (29. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> OK Wolf, ich erklärs Dir:
> 
> 
> Vergiß es das funktioniert nicht ich versuche es schon seit 9 Jahren bei Zena und ich bin noch keinen Schritt weiter. Siehst ja wie die Weibsbilder sind kaum bist du mal verletzt kriegst du noch eins mit dem Nudelholz übergezogen und zu guter Letzt klauen sie dir auch noch dein Bike.
> ...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. November 2006)

Setz dich durch kawilli!!!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (29. November 2006)

der hat sicher sowas einstecken:


----------



## Levty (29. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @han. 0911 limbim. Abfahrt. Ankunft Kaltenbrunner Tal 1000. Dann Loog Kalmit und mal schauen was es sonst so noch gibt



D.h. 8.35 am HBF in HD... ogott...Ich würde ja mitkommen, wenns zu menschlichen Zeiten laufen würde


----------



## Tobsn (29. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ... Ankunft Kaltenbrunner Tal 1000...



@FLugrost: Wo wollen wir starten? Dann doch nicht in Wachenheim. Würde Neustadt oder Maikammer vorschlagen, dann könne wir uns um 10 Uhr mit den anderen treffen.


----------



## Levty (29. November 2006)

Hm... ich könnt versuchen mim eigenen Auto anzureisen. Ob das klappt... Noch nie soweit weg gefahren


----------



## easymtbiker (29. November 2006)

so, ich melde mich mal fürs woe ab, ihr könnt die gelegenheit nutzen und trainieren, um an meine un glaublichen fähigkeiten heran zu kommen. speziell würde ich training vorschlagen für:

"bergabschieber" lev: downhill
"bergaufschieber" tobsn: uphill
"psychoanalytiker" rösti: durchhaltevermögen
"der grosse schweiger" wolfmann: sprüche klopfen
karsten, zena etc: richtiges zitieren hier im forum!  

siehe hier:




atomica schrieb:


> Ok, Ok, ihr habt uns erwischt...In Wirklichkeit gehts uns gar nicht ums Fahrtechnik-Üben - wir werden von einem Glühweinstand zum nächsten ziehen, uns über Schminktipps und die neuesten Modetrends unterhalten und die Gelegenheit nutzen, um endlich mal gescheite Kerle abzuchecken...
> 
> Habt ihr wirklich geglaubt, wir gehen BIKEN??????????


so liebe ich die frauen!  



atomica schrieb:


> "....endlich mal gescheite kerle


 jungs, das war kein kompliment für uns.....


----------



## zena (29. November 2006)

[Mit einem Bikebum meint man zugespitzt eine Person, deren einziges Zuhause der Sattel ist und in der Welt herum zieht um zu Biken. Auf uns abgemildert, jemand der seine Freizeit stark aufs Biken ausrichtet.[/QUOTE]

@tobsn
alles klar du meinst: MARTIN der ist auch Bikebums  

aber jetzt mal genug mit dem Chauvi-Kram. Männer und Frauen es geht net mit und auch net ohneeinander. Solls mal einer verstehen. 

@flugrost und @wolfi
wo kramt ihr nur diese Bilder raus? 
Ich bin imme noch auf der Suche nach dem On-Knopf für bessere Fahrtechnik. Haben Frauen sowas? 

Ciao Zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (29. November 2006)

[karsten, zena etc: richtiges zitieren hier im forum!  

Martin
ich bin hier Anfänger, sei froh dass ich auf diesem Wege kommunizieren kann. Bin halt net so perfekt wie du


----------



## Levty (29. November 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> "bergabschieber" lev: downhill



Mach ich!



			
				zena schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin imme noch auf der Suche nach dem On-Knopf für bessere Fahrtechnik. Haben Frauen sowas?


Vll erfinde ich sowas wenn ihr Frauen Bier zuhause brauen könntet!


----------



## eL (29. November 2006)

atomica schrieb:


> um endlich mal gescheite Kerle abzuchecken...


inner pfalz oder was?


----------



## zena (29. November 2006)

@eL
tja nur in der Pfalz gibts noch richtige Männer!!!!


----------



## easymtbiker (29. November 2006)

ich  bitte um eine genauere definition von richtige männer bzw. kerle!


----------



## Levty (29. November 2006)

Stimmt. Du beleidigst uns HDer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (29. November 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Flugtier. Danke aber arg viel schlauer bin ich jetzt mit den Frauen auch nicht. Lass mir von unserer Koilamaus die PDF Datei schicken, vielleicht steht da was NEUES    drin


Grün is die Hoffnung, gell?


			
				Kawilli schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst ja wie die Weibsbilder sind kaum bist du mal verletzt kriegst du noch eins mit dem Nudelholz übergezogen und zu guter Letzt klauen sie dir auch noch dein Bike.
> Jetzt wollte ich endlich am Samstag wieder angreifen und da kommst du und demoralisierst mich mit einer vollkommen unchristlichen Startzeit.


Erstens wird in Evas PDF schon was zum Thema "Nudelholz" drinstehen, nur wird es leider ein Gummiparagraph sein. D.h. man hat zwar recht aaber ... 
Treffen um 1000 im Kaltenbrunnertal, ne.
@Face, Deine Fernbedienung is weit geiler als meine - sie is übersichtlicher...


			
				Zena schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin imme noch auf der Suche nach dem On-Knopf für bessere Fahrtechnik. Haben Frauen sowas?


Nee aber Fernbedienungen  ... vielleicht kauft Karsten die Zusatzoptionen "Fahrtechnik" und "richtitsch zitieren" als Weihnachtspräsent für seine FB für Dich dazu.


			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> ich bitte um eine genauere definition von richtige männer bzw. kerle!


Tom Cruise:


----------



## strandi (30. November 2006)

eL schrieb:


> inner pfalz oder was?



eben...echte männer gibts nur im norden


----------



## eL (30. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> @eL
> tja nur in der Pfalz gibts noch richtige Männer!!!!




die dann nach karlsruhe über die rheinbrücken reinkommen und singen "New York New York" 

Bloß gut das ich keine pußy bin die sowas abtschecken muss  

Teller haben ränder!!!!


----------



## Levty (30. November 2006)

Hier hat wohl jemand nicht alle Teller im Schrank!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (30. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> Ich bin imme noch auf der Suche nach dem On-Knopf für bessere Fahrtechnik. Haben Frauen sowas?



NÖÖÖ


----------



## Speedbullit (30. November 2006)

zena schrieb:


> Ich bin imme noch auf der Suche nach dem On-Knopf für bessere Fahrtechnik. Haben Frauen sowas?
> 
> Ciao Zena




das kann ich eindeutig mit ja beantworten


----------



## han (30. November 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> das kann ich eindeutig mit ja beantworten



kommt aber auch auf den Lehrer an...und /oder die Eier die man(n)/frau haben muss


----------



## one track mind (30. November 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> das kann ich eindeutig mit ja beantworten



wo findet man den? hat aber nix mit dem g-punkt zu tun, oder?


----------



## Levty (30. November 2006)

Ne, sind zwei solcher Drehdinger, die aufeinander abgestimmt werden müssen. Mit Fingerspitzengefühl. Erst wenn die Symbiose komplett ist wird die perfekte RadfahrerIN entstehen


----------



## Speedbullit (30. November 2006)

da jede frau individuell einstellbar ist, kann keine pauschale anleitung geliefert werden , und nein der gspot ist es nicht, oder vielleicht doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. November 2006)

das sollte helfen!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## kawilli (30. November 2006)

Was ist denn hier los bin ich jetzt beim Dr. Sommer Team gelandet oder was? Erwachsene Männer die versuchen Frauen, G-Punkte und Schalter für bessere Fahrtechnik in einen Zusammenhang zu bringen, *habt ihr sie noch Alle. 
Kann mir jetzt endlich mal einer verbindlich sagen wo und wann wir uns jetzt am Samstag treffen.  
@Wolfman Da ich mit dem Auto komme interessiert mich das der Zug um 9.11 Uhr von Limbim fährt nicht wirklich. Ich wollte einfach nur wissen wo wir uns treffen.
*
@Flugtier vielleicht erklärst du mir einfach wie man richtig zitiert dann kann ich deine geistreichen Sprüche wenigstens korrekt wiedergeben denn sie sind ein Geschenk an die gesamte Menschheit. 
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Levty (30. November 2006)

Jo, ich komm am SA mim Zug, d.h. wo treffen wir uns? Andreas, du fährst auch Zug? Oder kann mich Mr. Psychol. Med. Flugrost aus MA wieder mitnehmen? *gaaaaanzliebguck*

Cheers.


----------



## Flugrost (30. November 2006)

kawilli schrieb:


> @Flugtier vielleicht erklärst du mir einfach wie man richtig zitiert...


Einfach den"Zitieren" Button drücken und gucken, dass alle eckigen Klammern vollständig versammelt sind - incl. Inhalt.  



woman-44 schrieb:


> @han. 0911 limbim. Abfahrt. *Ankunft Kaltenbrunner Tal 1000*. Dann Loog Kalmit und mal schauen was es sonst so noch gibt


Königsmühle! 




			
				Levty schrieb:
			
		

> *gaaaaanzliebguck*


No way! Bin leider maledackelblickresistent. Lass Dich umbauen, dann vielleicht...  


...ich treff mich mit Überschalltops doch schon um 0800 in Maikammer weil ich früh aufhören muss. D.h. entweder um 0700 Abf Bhf MA oder Du kommst um 1000 ins KBrunnertal per Bahn (oder klau Maddins Bus, hehe). Da stehen dann Woman und Konsorten abflugbreit bereit.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (30. November 2006)

Danke Flugtier für das Zitat.
Was ist den mit dir los Kawilli? Blind, von deinen Leiden erschlagen, oder wat!!
Dann nochmal gggaaaannnnzzzzzzz  langsam.
Abfahrt HD 0835, Limbim 0911, Ankunft NW HBF 0932. Aufnahme diverser......... Weiterfahrt ins Kaltenbrunner Tal. Ankunft 1000. 
ALLES KLAR!!!!

@ Lev. Wenn du aufstehst ist unser Flugtier schon flugtechnisch im PW unterwegs. Musst wohl mit uns in der Bahn vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## Levty (30. November 2006)

Asssoooo! Hab irgendwie an Gimmeldingen gedacht. OK, bin am Start! Habs verraft. Ich weiß wo's ist!


----------



## Flugrost (30. November 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> das kann ich eindeutig mit ja beantworten


Schnellbullit bekommt den diesjährigen Pokal für die geilste Steilvorlage! Wäre sie richtig verwandelt worden, wäre der Thread wohl dicht.


----------



## one track mind (30. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Schnellbullit bekommt den diesjährigen Pokal für die geilste Steilvorlage! Wäre sie richtig verwandelt worden, wäre der Thread wohl dicht.



...und dabei hab ich mir so ne mühe gegeben...


----------



## Levty (30. November 2006)

Patrick, biste morgen mim Sven auch am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (30. November 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Einfach den"Zitieren" Button drücken und gucken, dass alle eckigen Klammern vollständig versammelt sind - incl. Inhalt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Test.Test.Test...Extra für das Flugtier 

Zitieren ist geil


----------



## one track mind (30. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Patrick, biste morgen mim Sven auch am Start?



was isn jetzt morgen ?
falls du samstag meinst: ob ich überhaupt fahren kann hängt davon ab, ob morgen mein dämpfer aus dem service zurück kommt.


----------



## Flugrost (30. November 2006)

Fliegeisen mahnt: Kein Geheule wegen der Streckenplanung!


----------



## Levty (30. November 2006)

Bäääää  An der Hohenloog wird man ja wohl ein wenig rumhüpfen dürfen, oder?

@ onetrack.. ja, meine Samstag 
Dann viel Glück


----------



## one track mind (30. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> @ onetrack.. ja, meine Samstag



du säufst zuviel...


----------



## Levty (30. November 2006)

... ich poker grad -> neben der Spur / Track ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Dezember 2006)

@ Lev. Wird nicht gesprungen, sonst siehst du wieder so aus wie beim letzten Mal....... GUCKS DU


----------



## jojojanson (1. Dezember 2006)

DU suchst nur Gründe, um eins deiner komischen Bilder zu posten.

(Lev)


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2006)

von 4 bis 7 geschlafen. GÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHHHHN! ZzZzzzZZZzzzzZZZZzzzZzZzzzZz


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2006)

Wooooow war das geil heute. Freue mich schon auf Video von der Levty-Schanze 

Wo war die Schanze eigentlich? Hab 0 Ahnung.


----------



## han (2. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Wooooow war das geil heute. Freue mich schon auf Video von der Lefty-Schanze
> 
> Wo war die Schanze eigentlich? Hab 0 Ahnung.



Sühnekreuz


----------



## Tobsn (2. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> ...Lefty-Schanze ...


Nicht so überheblich, glaub nicht daß Du der erst Dropper warst. 
Aber schon sehr geile Sprünge  
Da kommt Maddin ja gar nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. Dezember 2006)

Heutige Tour war mal wieder supi   Bilder sind bei mir eingestellt und als Smankerl Tourfilm vom 18/11/06. Die dabei waren wissen was abging   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QiRA9IsSNY


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Nicht so überheblich, glaub nicht daß Du der erst Dropper warst.



Lass mir doch den Irrglauben  Wenigstens etwas, wo ich sagen kann: Lev, gut gemacht. Und sogar das nimmst du mir. Schwein.  



			
				wolfman-44 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QiRA9IsSNY


 Das ist ja krank. Man Karsten...


----------



## Tobsn (2. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> ...der Lefty-Schanze...


Vor allem müsstest Du Dich entscheiden ob mit "v" oder "f".


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2006)

...edit.

Lag an den 3 Stunden Schlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (3. Dezember 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Heutige Tour war mal wieder supi



Was anderes erwartet? 
(dat muss hier)







by Wo`man


----------



## strandi (3. Dezember 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Heutige Tour war mal wieder supi   Bilder sind bei mir eingestellt und als Smankerl Tourfilm vom 18/11/06. Die dabei waren wissen was abging
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QiRA9IsSNY



das sieht ja fies aus 
wer issen der bruchpilot


----------



## kawilli (3. Dezember 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> das sieht ja fies aus
> wer issen der bruchpilot



Ich bin das und ich lebe noch, das kann nicht mal Lev nachmachen. 

@Wolfman wie siehts denn mit meinen Copyrights aus kann ich jetzt Geld damit verdienen? 
Wir haben heute eine voll gemütliche Pussytour gemacht mit jeder Menge 
AWP´s (siehe Foto), doch dann kam Lev und führte uns auf einen voll fahrbaren DH-Trail. Dafür haben wir den Tag schön mit einer Lage Glühwein ausklingen lassen bei 14 Grad auf dem HD-Weihnachtsmarkt. Voll krass das Wetter.


----------



## benno_hd (3. Dezember 2006)

Hab ich hier den richtigen Fred erwischt für die Bilder?











billige Telefonkamera eben, das erste hab ich noch etwas nachgebessert -_-


----------



## bikeburnz (3. Dezember 2006)

der clip von der wolfsschanze is lustigg..zweimal den gleichen fehler gemacht  
ach und war das nit der sven der da n paar mal verweigert hat  ?


----------



## han (3. Dezember 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> der clip von der wolfsschanze is lustigg..zweimal den gleichen fehler gemacht
> ach und war das nit der sven der da n paar mal verweigert hat  ?



nö, ich war auch dabei.... ist halt schon etwas anderes mit so vielen Bäume außen herum  ... aber ich steh drüber... in Winterberg sieht dann die Welt wieder besser aus


----------



## atomica (3. Dezember 2006)

War echt eine witzige (Pussy-)Tour heute! 
Und auch wenn es vorher niemand geglaubt hat: Wir sind tatsächlich RAD GEFAHREN, bevor wir auf'm Glühweinmarkt waren ;-)
Aber da der Karsten uns alles weggetrunken hat (siehe Foto...), blieb eh nicht mehr so viel für uns Mädels übrig......... *grins*


----------



## Levty (3. Dezember 2006)

benno_hd schrieb:


> Hab ich hier den richtigen Fred erwischt für die Bilder?
> billige Telefonkamera eben, das erste hab ich noch etwas nachgebessert -_-



Danke, super.
Kaum trifft man einen alten Bike-Kollegen zu fuss auf dem Königstuhl, schon gleich hat man die Fotos.
Danke. Und gute Besserung an deine Knie 

Und das zweite Foto war ein Tick zu früh erwischt. War ein TableTop...nicht der beste, aber immerhin den KS runter.

@Karsten
Ja, bei mir ist das Problem dass ich immer auf den Rädern lande. shit... Komm einfach nicht mit der Schulter auf. Muss wohl noch ein wenig üben. Aber das Glühweinsaufen...manN... 
Hast du den mit dem Schuss Rum probiert? Hammer..... 
Hast du die Vids schon bei YouTube hochgeladen? Würde das vom Schloss gerne sehen

und @ Eva:
 
Die Hüpft, droppt und fährt wie ne verrückte. Nur die kleinen Treppchen bereiten noch Sorgen. Echt Top 

Cheers, Lev.

PS:
@ wolfman:
Vielen Dank für die Emails!
Was amchst du für Sachen mit deinem Dämpfer?! 
Achja: Hast du noch die Fahrzeit von SA? Wäre super.


----------



## Flugrost (4. Dezember 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> der clip von der wolfsschanze is lustigg..zweimal den gleichen fehler gemacht


Du kannst das besser. Erklärs ihm, statt  . 


			
				Eva schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da die Zena uns alles weggetrunken hat (wie immer), blieb eh nix mehr übrig......... *grins*[M]


Und der Karsten? 

Heute wurde von einem öffentlich autorisierten Gremium verifiziert, dass ein, an der Haardt konsumierter Glühwein, wahrlich selbigen Namen auch verdient. Eben kein E605 Gesöff á la Stadttanke. Das bedeutet, dass in baldigster Bälde eine Glühweihnachtstour mit Eigenbeleuchtung laufen muss. Dehmnäx mehr im kleingrauminiblog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. Dezember 2006)

@ Lev 1143 Hm bei 26,ungerade km, reine Fahrzeit 2:08 und a bissl. Unterwegs  etliche STUNDEN 
Joop bei meinem Fox Dämpfer läuft am Zugstufenrädchen das Öl raus. Gemerkt beim Sonntagmorgenbrötchenholen. Vielleicht sollte ich das bleiben lassen.  Nächsten Samstag dann wohl mit dem Cannondale.


----------



## bikeburnz (4. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Du kannst das besser. Erklärs ihm, statt


 
Habt ihr doch mit Sicherheit schon..  trotzdem ist es  .. sieht halt immer witzig aus.. 
ich lach ja nit über den Biker..Hauptsache ihm ist nix passiert.


----------



## Speedbullit (4. Dezember 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QiRA9IsSNY



sieht so aus, als ob hinter der wolfsschanze ein riesiger magnet vergraben ist, der mit brachialen kräften das vorderrad anzieht.


----------



## han (4. Dezember 2006)

das war eher der Versuch, so weit wie Möglich hinter den Sattel zu kommen, um sich die Klabusterbeeren auszufräsen


----------



## THBiker (4. Dezember 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> sieht so aus, als ob hinter der wolfsschanze ein riesiger magnet vergraben ist, der mit brachialen kräften das vorderrad anzieht.



Wie soll das gehen  das ist doch i.d.R. aus Alu ....wenn nicht würde das vielleicht doch die extreme Erdanziehung erklären...vielleicht aus Vollstahll und Vollgummireifen   ....


----------



## guru39 (4. Dezember 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> ...wenn nicht würde das vielleicht doch die extreme Erdanziehung erklären...vielleicht aus Vollstahll und Vollgummireifen   ....



das glaube ich auch nicht...ne erklärung wäre sicherlich das da Reifen
mit "zuviel" grip gefahren wurden....und die Reifen sich förmlich
festgesaugt haben...sozusagen mit "Unterdruck"  is aber auch nur
so`ne Theorie..  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (4. Dezember 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> das glaube ich auch nicht...ne erklärung wäre sicherlich das da Reifen
> mit "zuviel" grip gefahren wurden....und die Reifen sich förmlich
> festgesaugt haben...sozusagen mit "Unterdruck"  is aber auch nur
> so`ne Theorie..
> ...



Du meinst das Funktionsprinzip eines Flugzeuges nur die Flügel falsch herum montiert ???  ....könnt aber auch sein, dass der Magnet an den Speichen (für den Computer) vom Erdkern angezogen wurde....aber nur ne Theorie


----------



## Speedbullit (4. Dezember 2006)

gegebenenfalls war auch der sag an der gabel zu heftig eingestellt, aber das auch nur eine theorie


----------



## guru39 (4. Dezember 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> Du meinst das Funktionsprinzip eines Flugzeuges nur die Flügel falsch herum montiert ???  ....könnt aber auch sein, dass der Magnet an den Speichen (für den Computer) vom Erdkern angezogen wurde....aber nur ne Theorie




hä ne ich meinte eher dieses Funktionsprinzip


----------



## han (4. Dezember 2006)

nur theoretisch.. was, wenn er die NASA-Reifen vom T****b*** in MA drauf hatte? Die hätten so ein Grip


----------



## Pfalzyeti (4. Dezember 2006)

han schrieb:


> nur theoretisch.. was, wenn er die NASA-Reifen vom T****b*** in MA drauf hatte? Die hätten so ein Grip



Mit Abstand das geilste Kommentar


----------



## kawilli (4. Dezember 2006)

han schrieb:


> nur theoretisch.. was, wenn er die NASA-Reifen vom T****b*** in MA drauf hatte? Die hätten so ein Grip



Sorry Han aber was heißt dieses Sinonym im Klartext und wo gibt es diese NASA-Reifen zu kaufen?  

Und jetzt an alle: Nein es hat keinen Spaß gemacht und es tat weh.
@ Bikeburnz nein niemand hat mir bisher gezeigt wie man es richtig macht wär das nicht ein Job für dich?  
Ich bin schon gezwungen mit den Mädels zu trainieren damit ich mich wenigstens da nicht blamiere. Sogar Eva ist an der Thingstätte den Mauerdrop besser gesprungen als ich, wenn sie jetzt noch Treppenfahren lernt hängt sie uns bald ab. 

Kitticat nehm dich in acht die Konkurrenz schläft nicht mehr!!!! 
@Levty hab das Video vom Schloß noch nicht eingestellt hole ich aber demnächst nach sag dir Bescheid.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Tobsn (4. Dezember 2006)

kawilli schrieb:


> Sorry Han aber was heißt dieses Sinonym im Klartext und wo gibt es diese NASA-Reifen zu kaufen?
> ....



Kaufe ein "A", ein "I" und ein "O" 
T*ai* Bo**
Darf ich lösen.  
Trail Born   
(Bikeladen in der Seckenheimer in MA)


----------



## Speedbullit (4. Dezember 2006)

kawilli schrieb:


> Sorry Han aber was heißt dieses Sinonym im Klartext und wo gibt es diese NASA-Reifen zu kaufen?
> 
> Und jetzt an alle: Nein es hat keinen Spaß gemacht und es tat weh.
> @ Bikeburnz nein niemand hat mir bisher gezeigt wie man es richtig macht wär das nicht ein Job für dich?
> ...




klingt jetzt vielleicht blöd, aber üb doch erst mal einen etwas höheren boardstein richtig zu droppen, bevor du dich umbringst. wenn du das sauber kannst, kannst du fast überall richtig runterdroppen. bei richtiger technik ist es egal ob 20cm oder 2m.


----------



## Kitticat (4. Dezember 2006)

kawilli schrieb:


> Kitticat nehm dich in acht die Konkurrenz schläft nicht mehr!!!!



so ein quatsch!ich freu mich über jede frau auf dem rad!!!und freu mich über jeden erfolg den jemand verbuchen kann!!!


----------



## bikeburnz (4. Dezember 2006)

...There is no competition.. 
 jeder wie er kann und wie es spass macht..

Zur Technik des Droppens geb ich speedbullit recht... 
ach und mal am Lenker ziehen wär nit schlecht ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. Dezember 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:


> ich freu mich über jede frau auf dem rad!!!


Wer nicht?! 

@Kitti:
Was für Pedale sind da an deiner neuen Schleuder? Brauche jetzt auch mal Flats...


----------



## bikeburnz (4. Dezember 2006)

Da sind eastern pedale dran..gibts auch in anderen Farben


----------



## Levty (4. Dezember 2006)

Das hab ich schon rausgefunden, dass da eastern draufsteht. Ist das ein einziges Model oder was?

Und: Hab ich dich gefragt?! 

Edit: Ihh... keine Industrielager. Kommt mir net ans Bike...


----------



## Kitticat (4. Dezember 2006)

he levty! bleib mal entspannt... es gibt noch ne andere variante von eastern, teurer auch. viel haben die andere lager? ich find den gripp nicht sooo gut. aber viel liegt das auch an mir  und steh morgen mal mit dem anderen fuss auf!!!


----------



## bikeburnz (4. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon rausgefunden, dass da eastern draufsteht. Ist das ein einziges Model oder was?
> 
> Und: Hab ich dich gefragt?!
> 
> Edit: Ihh... keine Industrielager. Kommt mir net ans Bike...


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Edit: Ihh... keine Industrielager. Kommt mir net ans Bike...


Ja ganz genau... Sind eh viel zu einfach zu bekommen und viel zu günstig. Dazu auch noch haltbar... So ein Mist... Industrielager?! Ohne mich!


----------



## zena (4. Dezember 2006)

Kitticat schrieb:


> so ein quatsch!ich freu mich über jede frau auf dem rad!!!und freu mich über jeden erfolg den jemand verbuchen kann!!!



Jou Baby
so denken Frauen    
zusammen Spaß haben und abrocken


----------



## Kitticat (4. Dezember 2006)

zena schrieb:


> Jou Baby
> so denken Frauen
> zusammen Spaß haben und abrocken



dann ist ja alles klar!!!!


----------



## eL (4. Dezember 2006)

wie simpel

seit ihr euch sicher das IHR frauen seid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. Dezember 2006)

Da gibt`s noch andere die gleiche Probleme haben  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3le2G79Hac
@ Kawilli. Respekt das du gleich 2x gesprungen bist, obwohl es das erste Mal in die Tiefe ging.  
Bring den Mädels nicht so viel bei und wenn.... vielleicht etwas anderes ......


----------



## zena (4. Dezember 2006)

eL schrieb:


> wie simpel
> 
> seit ihr euch sicher das IHR frauen seid?



na wenn ich mich so anschaue ist das wohl nicht zu übersehen  
das zeichnet sich aber auch in meiner Fahrtechnik ab


----------



## zena (4. Dezember 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Bring den Mädels nicht so viel bei und wenn.... vielleicht etwas anderes ......



Hey Wolfi
alles was ich vom Karsten lernen kann ist nur BULLSHITT


----------



## Levty (4. Dezember 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


>



Da hat jemand die Ironie, die in der Tat schwer versteckt war, nicht erkannt . Sry.

@Nico:
Ja, es heißt ja wer billig kauft, kauft 2mal. Es ist nicht so dass ich zu viel Geld hab (Schüler) aber wenn ich was kaufe, dann will ich auch dass das Zeug hält. Bis jetzt bin ich auf der Jagt nach den Tioga (-> Sig).

Cheers.


----------



## guru39 (4. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Bis jetzt bin ich auf der Jagt nach den Tioga (-> Sig).
> 
> Cheers.



da könnte ich dir "Helfen"


----------



## one track mind (4. Dezember 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da gibt`s noch andere die gleiche Probleme haben
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3le2G79Hac



das is alles gaaaarnix gegen das hier:
http://www.theync.com/m120106fire.shtml


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (4. Dezember 2006)

zena schrieb:


> Hey Wolfi
> alles was ich vom Karsten lernen kann ist nur BULLSHITT



warst du nicht diejenige welche unbedingt dem ultrakrassen pälzer buben abtschecken wollt?

und jetzt schreibst da lernst nur kuhkacke  



merchwürdisch


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Dezember 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


>


da haste vollkommen recht! ich sag auch immer:
lev:


----------



## Levty (4. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> da haste vollkommen recht! ich sag auch immer:
> lev:



Ey, was hab ich'n für ein Ruf hier? Was geht?! Is ja nimmer schee...


----------



## zena (4. Dezember 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> das is alles gaaaarnix gegen das hier:
> http://www.theync.com/m120106fire.shtml



also mal ehrlich es gibt ganz schön Bekloppte auf dieser Welt


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Dezember 2006)

ey, lefty, du hast  n super ruf! wir lieben dich alle! 




one track mind schrieb:


> das is alles gaaaarnix gegen das hier:
> http://www.theync.com/m120106fire.shtml


sag mal, lev, warst du das? 

ok, patrik, ich kann dich auch fragen!


----------



## one track mind (4. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> sag mal, warst du das?



nee, ich hatt zwar schon zweimal verbrennungen wegen bescheuerter suffaktionen, aber das geht mal echt zu weit...


----------



## bikeburnz (4. Dezember 2006)

auf jeden Fall n heisser drop ...
ach übrigens der macht den gleichen Fehler wie der andere bei der Wolfsschanze  nur hatte der wohl nit so warm


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Dezember 2006)

was geht woe? ich hätte am sa lust auf ne neustadt-runde. gerne auch mal neue trails. wie wäre es, in böbig zu starten und richtung hohe loog / kalmit?


----------



## atomica (4. Dezember 2006)

zena schrieb:


> Jou Baby
> so denken Frauen
> zusammen Spaß haben und abrocken



GENAU!!!


----------



## atomica (4. Dezember 2006)

@ Kitti: Respekt für den Sprung von der Wolfsschanze!!!! 

Kannst du mir mal was von deinem Mut abgeben?!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (5. Dezember 2006)

atomica schrieb:


> @ Kitti: Respekt für den Sprung von der Wolfsschanze!!!!
> 
> Kannst du mir mal was von deinem Mut abgeben?!!



danke  aber ich hab auch immer ein bisschen angst bei sowas....


----------



## THBiker (5. Dezember 2006)

atomica schrieb:


> @ Kitti: Respekt für den Sprung von der Wolfsschanze!!!!
> 
> Kannst du mir mal was von deinem Mut abgeben?!!



Hey...dachte du wärst auch gesprungen!!!  aber da runter hüpfen ist nicht alles......nen Trail sauber und flüssig zu fahren ist weitaus schwerer....


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Da hat jemand die Ironie, die in der Tat schwer versteckt war, nicht erkannt . Sry.
> 
> @Nico:
> Ja, es heißt ja wer billig kauft, kauft 2mal. Es ist nicht so dass ich zu viel Geld hab (Schüler) aber wenn ich was kaufe, dann will ich auch dass das Zeug hält. Bis jetzt bin ich auf der Jagt nach den Tioga (-> Sig).
> ...




tja dann suchst du die falschen pedale, sind zwar vom grip her 1a und das beste was ich bisher gefahren bin, allerdings brauche ich pro jahr ein paar, da die lager immer zerbröseln.


----------



## atomica (5. Dezember 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> Hey...dachte du wärst auch gesprungen!!!  aber da runter hüpfen ist nicht alles......nen Trail sauber und flüssig zu fahren ist weitaus schwerer....



Ich?? Die Wolfsschanze??!? Nee, nee, hab ja erst angefangen gaaaanz kleine Sachen zu üben...


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> tja dann suchst du die falschen pedale, sind zwar vom grip her 1a und das beste was ich bisher gefahren bin, allerdings brauche ich pro jahr ein paar, da die lager immer zerbröseln.



Als bei meinen Tioga`s die Lager durch waren hab ich mir in Ma.beim Farber(SKF Händler) neue gekauft und hab jetzt keine Probleme mehr!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## THBiker (5. Dezember 2006)

atomica schrieb:


> Ich?? Die Wolfsschanze??!? Nee, nee, hab ja erst angefangen gaaaanz kleine Sachen zu üben...



das wird schon.....wahrscheinlich hängst du mich eh inzwischen ab...wenn ich mal wider fahren würde  ....vielö Spaß am WE...ich geh AWP-Punkte sammeln (Weihnachtsfeier in München )


----------



## atomica (5. Dezember 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> das wird schon.....wahrscheinlich hängst du mich eh inzwischen ab...wenn ich mal wider fahren würde  ....vielö Spaß am WE...ich geh AWP-Punkte sammeln (Weihnachtsfeier in München )



Nee, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen - bis ich dich abhänge muss noch EINIGES passieren! Die nächsten Jahre musst du dir deswegen sicher keine Sorgen machen ;-)

Viel Spaß beim AWP-Punkte sammeln 
Und fahr mal wieder mit!!!


----------



## Levty (5. Dezember 2006)

atomica schrieb:


> Nee, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen - bis ich dich abhänge muss noch EINIGES passieren! Die nächsten Jahre musst du dir deswegen sicher keine Sorgen machen ;-)


Ich werde dafür sorgen, dass es schneller gayt!


----------



## kawilli (5. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich werde dafür sorgen, dass es schneller gayt!



Levty du Sau ich glaube dein Ruf ist doch begründet. 

@Kitticat Sorry wenn sich mein Spruch falsch angehört haben sollte, ich bin in Wirklichkeit der erste der sich über die Erfolge der Femme Fatale freut. Habe ja selber mein Paradebeispiel zu Hause auch wenn sie alles was von mir kommt als Kuhkacke bezeichnet. Aber das bin ich ja schon gewöhnt. 

@bikeburnz Hey das mit dem Ziehen am Lenker ist ein guter Tip doch bis zu nem guten Meter in überschaubarem Terrain klappt das auch ganz gut. Nur dann ist ab einer gewissen Schwelle der Wurm drin und der Bolzen in der Hose. 

@Eva ich bin voll Stolz auf dich und schön Kurven üben gell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (5. Dezember 2006)

atomica schrieb:


> Nee, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen - bis ich dich abhänge muss noch EINIGES passieren! Die nächsten Jahre musst du dir deswegen sicher keine Sorgen machen ;-)
> 
> Viel Spaß beim AWP-Punkte sammeln
> Und fahr mal wieder mit!!!



ja ich denk nächstes Früh(jahr) bin ich mal wiedr dabei....vorher sicherlich nicht!!!

@kawilli
die Wolfssschanze ist´n guten Meter  ...haben glaub ich ma 1,2m gemessen. Wenn ich das auf dem Vid richtig sehe, war das Problem wohl nicht nur, dass du´s Vorderrad schön runter gedrückt hast, sonder auch der unscheinbare kleine "Kicker" am Absprung, der dir das Heck hochkatapultiert hat! Kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## Franz/K3 (5. Dezember 2006)

> die Wolfssschanze ist´n guten Meter  ...haben glaub ich ma 1,2m gemessen.



Wie wird die Höhe eigentlich angegeben?

Höhendifferenz Absprungkante / Boden oder Absprungkante / Landepunkt.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## THBiker (5. Dezember 2006)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Wie wird die Höhe eigentlich angegeben?
> 
> Höhendifferenz Absprungkante / Boden oder Absprungkante / Landepunkt.
> 
> ...



die Höhe der Absprungkante haben wir mal gemessen....naja viel höher wirds dort eh net, das ja ne flache Landung ist


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Dezember 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> ja ich denk nächstes Früh(jahr) bin ich mal wiedr dabei....vorher sicherlich nicht!!!



was geht denn bei dir?







Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Wie wird die Höhe eigentlich angegeben?
> 
> Höhendifferenz Absprungkante / Boden oder Absprungkante / Landepunkt.
> 
> ...



Kante-Boden, ansonsten würde ja die höhe des drops vom fahrer abhängen, je weiter man springt umso höher wäre der drop


----------



## Levty (5. Dezember 2006)

@Speedbullit + guru

Thx. Hab die Pedale jetzt


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Kante-Boden, ansonsten würde ja die höhe des drops vom fahrer abhängen, je weiter man springt umso höher wäre der drop



isch bin imma mid`m "Zollstock" unawegs, also, 
wenn jemand die "Höhe" eines Drops wissen mag,fragt
misch 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (5. Dezember 2006)

den will ich mir aber nicht ausleihen


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> @Speedbullit + guru
> 
> Thx. Hab die Pedale jetzt



une? wie sin se?


bericht!!!!!


Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (5. Dezember 2006)

Also die Treppen bei mir im Treppenhaus haben die ausgehalten.

Bis zum nächsten Ausritt dauerts noch...


----------



## Flugrost (6. Dezember 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> isch bin imma mid`m "Zollstock" unawegs, also,
> wenn jemand die "Höhe" eines Drops wissen mag,fragt
> misch
> Gruß



... und, wie hoch ist ein Drop?


----------



## Levty (6. Dezember 2006)

3-Finger-breit.


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... und, wie hoch ist ein Drop?



ca. 12 mal guru´s zollstock!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Dezember 2006)

Lese ich das richtig Lev. Du fährst mit deinem Bike im Treppenhaus   Irgendwann kann man dann in HD lesen..... junger Chaot aus Heidelberg mit seinem Bike im Treppenhaus von Nachbarn erlegt  

Wie schaut`s am Samstag aus? 1000 Kaltenbrunner Tal???? A bissl Hohe Loog und Kalmit und was sonst so noch abfällt!!


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Dezember 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Lese ich das richtig Lev. Du fährst mit deinem Bike im Treppenhaus


genau, lev , du hast echt ein an der waffel! sowas würde ich nie machen!!!





 

für nachahmer: macht das nicht mit spikes, gibt böse kratzer in den boden!


----------



## Tobsn (6. Dezember 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...Samstag aus? 1000 Kaltenbrunner Tal???? A bissl Hohe Loog und Kalmit...



Ich glau ich hab ein DEJA-VU


----------



## atomica (6. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich werde dafür sorgen, dass es schneller gayt!




das hört sich irgendwie bedrohlich an.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Dezember 2006)

atomica schrieb:


> das hört sich irgendwie bedrohlich an.....


Hört sich nur so an...


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Dezember 2006)

Ich seh's schon vor mir in der Zeitung:

"Amok-Biker schubst hilflose Mitbikerin vom Schriesheimer Steinbruch.
Zur Erklärung behauptete der verstörte junge Mann, er wollte ihr nur
zu mehr Mut und einer besseren Fahrtechnik verhelfen"


----------



## Levty (6. Dezember 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich seh's schon vor mir in der Zeitung:
> 
> "Amok-Biker schubst hilflose Mitbikerin vom Schriesheimer Steinbruch.
> Zur Erklärung behauptete der verstörte junge Mann, er wollte ihr nur
> zu mehr Mut und einer besseren Fahrtechnik verhelfen"



Ok, der war gut


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Dezember 2006)

...ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass du gewaltverherrlichende Computerspiele spielst...


----------



## MIBO (6. Dezember 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...gewaltverherrlichende Computerspiele ...




das klingt so harmlos...in den Medien wird immer von KILLER-Spielen geredet.... Uuuaaahhh *Angst hab*


----------



## atomica (6. Dezember 2006)

solangsam werdet ihr mir unheimlich....

;-)


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Dezember 2006)

...dann haben wir uns anfangs nicht genug Mühe gegeben.  

So, jetzt mach ich zum ersten Mal Feierabend und stürz mich in die Arbeit...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Dezember 2006)

Nicht genug das du Angst und Schrecken unter den bikenden, weiblichen Personen verbreitest, erreichte mich am späten Nachmittag noch diese Nachricht mit Bild.  
Aus nicht erklärbarer Ursache stürzten Teile einen Mehrfamilienhauses in Heidelberg ein, nachdem ein unbekannter Radfahrer mit seinem Rad die Treppen vom 3 Stock nach unten fuhr, die Haustür im vorbeifahren aufriss und mit erhöhter Geschwindigkeit davonfuhr.


----------



## Levty (6. Dezember 2006)

...und das nur wegen den neuen Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (6. Dezember 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Nicht genug das du Angst und Schrecken unter den bikenden, weiblichen Personen verbreitest, Anhang anzeigen 121156



Angst vorm Lev ?????? 
Warte bis er bei mir auf dem Zahnarztstuhl landet, dann schaumer mal wie es mit seinem Mut aussieht... 

Hab heut AWP-Punkte gebacken (Mandelplätzchen und Vanillekipferl)  
Karsten hat schon die Hälfte aufgefuttert. Sorry Jungs...


----------



## Levty (6. Dezember 2006)

Schnipp schnapp Finger ab!


----------



## Levty (6. Dezember 2006)

PS: Bin am SA dabei.

Eva: Fahren wir wieder zusammen?


----------



## atomica (7. Dezember 2006)

ja.der martin fährt, wenn er sich von dem havanna erholt hat, den ich ihm gerade eingeflöst habe - und wenn kein schnee liegt 

sagt er...


----------



## Levty (7. Dezember 2006)

Ah bestens. Der Bus hat ja Licht .


----------



## han (7. Dezember 2006)

werde am Samstag eine kleine Runde drehen weil,

a) mein Schaltwerk noch nicht da sein wird  
b) ich mit dem Hardtail meiner Frau unterwegs sein werde..leicht..aber kein FW
c) meinen Hund mitnehme, der nur ein Berg schafft. Was eigentlich ja kein Unterschied zu mir darstellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Dezember 2006)

@ Han. Muss die nächsten beiden Wochen auch mit meinem Cannondale fahren. Also auch langsam hoch und auch runter. Fox-Dämpfer leckt....  Bin mal gespannt ob das noch auf Garantie geht.  Aber das wird mich doch nicht abhalten am Sa. zu biken


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Dezember 2006)

Hiho!

Bin am Samstag auch wieder dabei - evtl. komm ich später nach, aber das überleg ich mir noch...
Auf jeden Fall müsst ihr mir mal wieder was Neues zeigen, wenn ich das richtig mitgekriegt hab.

'n Gude - de Zimbo.


----------



## Tobsn (7. Dezember 2006)

Bin nicht dabei. 
Müsst also nicht auf mich rücksicht nehmen. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Dezember 2006)

...du meinst wir dürfen schön langsam die Berge hoch fahren,
ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste?


----------



## Tobsn (7. Dezember 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...du meinst wir dürfen schön langsam die Berge hoch fahren,
> ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste?


Dann müsst Ihr Flugrost auch daheim lassen  , mei hat der gestern Gas gegeben. 
Erst eine fette PW Tour und danach alle beim Nightride verheizt. 
Das ist nicht mehr normal, kann er erzählen was er will.


----------



## zena (7. Dezember 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dann müsst Ihr Flugrost auch daheim lassen  , mei hat der gestern Gas gegeben.
> Erst eine fette PW Tour und danach alle beim Nightride verheizt.
> Das ist nicht mehr normal, kann er erzählen was er will.



tja Tobsn
da können wir Arbeitnehmer net mithalten  
und das noch mit Raucherlunge??????????? 
alles Mutanten   
wegen Samstag: noch keine Ahnung wie wirds Wetter? Ich glaub es lohnt sich net vorher das Bike zu putzen  
Mal gucken was der Schaich meint???????

Zena


----------



## Levty (7. Dezember 2006)

Also Levty ist mit Flatpedalen unterwegs. Das wird sehr lustig. Langsam hoch und gepurzelt runter, ich sehs schon kommen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Dezember 2006)

Wundert ihr euch da noch?????


----------



## zena (7. Dezember 2006)

Wolfi du bist der Beste    
Ist das aus deiner Aservatenkammer?


----------



## MIBO (7. Dezember 2006)

Generell hätte ich schon wieder lust mich euch ne Tour zu drehen. Leider weiss man bei euch aber nie welches Ausmass es nehmen wird, ..ihr alten Hm-Sammler  Und jetzt wo ich noch dazu verdonnert wurde mehr Fressalien mitzuschleppen um nicht wieder am Hungerast zu krepieren hab ich ja noch mehr Kilos den Berg hoch zu schleppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (7. Dezember 2006)

zena schrieb:


> alles Mutanten



DAS sind Mutanten!






... und Plätzchenbacken mit dem weißen Zeugs tu ich ohne Geldscheine in der Nase

__nur so


----------



## Levty (7. Dezember 2006)

MIBO schrieb:


> Generell hätte ich schon wieder lust mich euch ne Tour zu drehen. Leider weiss man bei euch aber nie welches Ausmass es nehmen wird, ..ihr alten Hm-Sammler  Und jetzt wo ich noch dazu verdonnert wurde mehr Fressalien mitzuschleppen um nicht wieder am Hungerast zu krepieren hab ich ja noch mehr Kilos den Berg hoch zu schleppen



Mit Schwung gehts. Grad ein wenig Anlauf nehmen und hoffen dass dir niemand an den Bremshebel greift


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Dezember 2006)

@ Mibo. Also überladen ist was anderes, du führst leichte Kost mit dir.  
Gucks du


----------



## MIBO (7. Dezember 2006)

hehe   ....ganz so viel zu futtern wollt ich dann doch nicht mitnehmen


----------



## atomica (7. Dezember 2006)

@MIBO: Das schaffst du schon. Ich hab ja auch immer 5kg Verpflegung dabei, und komme auch immer oben an - irgendwie...


----------



## Levty (7. Dezember 2006)

...du hast auch ein Tapferkeitsbändchen dran...

Ich glaub ich mach mir auch eins dran.


----------



## Flugrost (7. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> ...du hast auch ein Tapferkeitsbändchen dran...
> 
> Ich glaub ich mach mir auch eins dran.



Lev, Du brauchst manchmal ein Untapferkeitsbändchen, sozusagen ein Hirnrückführungsbändchen.


----------



## eL (8. Dezember 2006)

leider klappt das nur wenn es grund zum rückführen gab/gibt


----------



## Levty (8. Dezember 2006)

...Spaßbremsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (8. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lev, Du brauchst manchmal ein Untapferkeitsbändchen, sozusagen ein Hirnrückführungsbändchen.



   
Flugrost du bist der Meister


----------



## one track mind (8. Dezember 2006)

wie war des jetzt? wer fährt wann und wo am wochenende?


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Dezember 2006)

Der allgemeine Samstags-Treff ist um 10:00 Uhr im Kaltenbrunner Tal.


----------



## one track mind (8. Dezember 2006)

fährt jemand aus HD mit?


----------



## Flugrost (8. Dezember 2006)

.


----------



## MIBO (8. Dezember 2006)

@Flugrost: meine PM bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2006)

ist sonst noch jemand am So am Faß?kann Sa nicht mit hab leider Tagschicht.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2006)

atomica schrieb:


> @MIBO: Das schaffst du schon. Ich hab ja auch immer 5kg Verpflegung dabei, und komme auch immer oben an - irgendwie...



Immer fleißig belegte Brote mit hochquälen


----------



## Flugrost (8. Dezember 2006)

MIBO schrieb:


> @Flugrost: meine PM bekommen?



...nö, haste überhaupt eine geschrieben?


----------



## Tobsn (8. Dezember 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ist sonst noch jemand am So am Faß...



Haste angst


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Haste angst



Eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Tobsn (8. Dezember 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht.



Dann ist es gut.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2006)

Höchstens danach noch arbeiten zu gehen macht mir angst.Wer gehr noch mit???


----------



## Flugrost (8. Dezember 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dann ist es gut.



@Maui: Wenn er das sagt, wirds gefährlich


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2006)

dann mach ich ganz ganz langsam dann tuts nicht so weh


----------



## Levty (8. Dezember 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> fährt jemand aus HD mit?



Martin, Eva, ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Martin, Eva, ich.




Na dann ist gut.Geil


----------



## Tobsn (8. Dezember 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Na dann ist gut.Geil



Lefty meint glaub ich SA. 
Aber SO sind auch einige dabei, halt eher Non-Form Biker


----------



## Levty (8. Dezember 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Na dann ist gut.Geil


Ich weiß dass ich geil bin


----------



## Flugrost (8. Dezember 2006)

Morgen früh aber bitte kalt duschen, ne?


----------



## Levty (8. Dezember 2006)

...und dann mit Martin und Eva in einem Bus fahren... Das bring nichts...

Erst mal eine Runde Geld verdienen -> Poker


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lev, Du brauchst sozusagen ein Hirnrückführungsbändchen.


hehehe! der war gut! und passend!

@einweggedanke: wenn du mit möchtest, sag bescheid. ich hab noch n platz frei. wo kann man dich aufsammeln? wieblingen bahnhof? und lev sitzt vorne, er muss immer alle radfahrer beleidigen, die wir überholen.... 

sehe ich es richtig, dass alle morgen nur mit abgerüsteten fullys kommen  kein problem, ich springe für euch mit!  


@tobsn: so komm ich nich... is mir zu früh, zu weit und sa abend hab ich ne prüfung.....
ausserdem keine lust mit ratschenbindungsfahrern zu touren.....


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> ...und dann mit Martin und Eva in einem Bus fahren... Das bring nichts...


was solln das heissen? du bist so scharf auf mich,d ass da nich mal mehr ne kalte dusche hilft? ojeoje, ich werde dich nie mehr alleine mitnehmen......


----------



## Flugrost (8. Dezember 2006)

...darfst Dich halt nit nach der Seife bücken - Gelegenheit macht ...


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...darfst Dich halt nit nach der Seife bücken - Gelegenheit macht ...




.....Liebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (8. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Erst mal eine Runde Geld verdienen -> Poker


ha! lev is mal wieder pokern.... also wenn der typ morgen früh splitternackt dasteht, wissen wir, dass er wieder bis zur unterhose abgezockt wurde!  

man sollte wissen, wenn´s genug ist.....
a propo: wieviele awpp- bonuspunkte gibts, wenn man trinkt bis zum lebensmittelhusten?


----------



## Levty (9. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ha! lev is mal wieder pokern.... also wenn der typ morgen frÃ¼h splitternackt dasteht, wissen wir, dass er wieder bis zur unterhose abgezockt wurde!


Ne, nur 3â¬, aber ich hatte ZWEI ASSE auf der Hand und bin rausgeflogen,    

Aber das amcht assi Bock! DafÃ¼r bin ich morgen ausgeschlafen


----------



## Flugrost (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin moin nicht ausgeschlafen - die vier Italienerinnen auf dem Konzert eben haben den geilsten Cover von TNT ever heard gebracht  
... jaa, ich weiß 1000 Termin - gN8!


...and Dynamite. ...


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich bin moin nicht ausgeschlafen - die vier Italienerinnen auf dem Konzert eben haben den geilsten Cover von TNT ever heard gebracht


erzähl, wie heisst die combo?

also das war mal wieder geil heute!   

das taperkeitsschläufchen geht heute an: patrik!  für seinen ersten weinbiet-drop! 
jetzt muss ihm nur noch jemand erklären, wo er´s rum binden soll....   

ach ja, lev, auf  für den stufentrail oberhalb der wolfsburg!


patrik, ich bin nacher definitiv in der villa! 24h


----------



## Levty (9. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das taperkeitsschläufchen geht heute an: patrik!  für seinen ersten weinbiet-drop!
> 
> ach ja, lev, auf  für den stufentrail oberhalb der wolfsburg!


Jo, war geil. Sieht echt top aus, wenn man neben dran steht. Jetzt müssen wir beide nur noch die Landung üben. 2 von 5 Mal hat mein Dämpfer NICHT durchgeschlagen  

Jo, hat mich auch überrascht, dass ich da schmerzfrei runtergekommen bin. Das nächste Mal mit ein wenig mehr Zeit, um das ohne Absetzen zu üben, wenn das dann klappt, dann kann der F.R.A.X. kommen  Wenn wir das durchziehen, wirds glaube ich mein top Urlaub des Lebens   .

Viel Spass in der Villa, ich geh erstmal Zeitung austragen xD

@ wolfman: Hast du vll unsere Pics vom Weinbiet?

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Flugrost (9. Dezember 2006)

Die Combo: THE ROKKETT QUEENS aus Venedig.
Das "Gutgemütbändchen" geht an Eva da sie mich auf der Loog nicht vermöbelt hat  (ich lache immer noch)

Mit weniger rumsteherei und dropperei hätten wir ein Bergelchen mehr geschafft, dass sich übrigens durchaus gelohnt hätte. 

Ein Schleifchen geht an Zimbo - ganz klar - das is das "Ihatemymaterial" Schleifchen  ...mittlerweile macht er nichmalmehr seine technologische Ausstattung kaputt sondern kombiniert das mit seiner biologischen - Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (9. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das "Gutgemütbändchen" geht an Eva da sie mich auf der Loog nicht vermöbelt hat  (ich lache immer noch)


ok, raus mit der sprache, erzähl den spruch!

ansosnten dachte ich immer, dass rr fahren schlecht für den rücken ist. aber jetzt denke ich, dass fr schlimmer ist.... oder ich werde alt....


----------



## one track mind (9. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Jo, hat mich auch überrascht, dass ich da schmerzfrei runtergekommen bin. Das nächste Mal mit ein wenig mehr Zeit, um das ohne Absetzen zu üben, wenn das dann klappt, dann kann der F.R.A.X. kommen  Wenn wir das durchziehen, wirds glaube ich mein top Urlaub des Lebens   .



na schön, du wartest bestimmt schon drauf: wtf is F.R.A.X ???

ach ja und das bändchen kommt natürlich an meinen unerhörten oversize-vorbau .


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Dezember 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> ach ja und das bändchen kommt natürlich an meinen unerhörten oversize-vorbau .


   
wir sind schon auf die bilder gespannt!  


f.r.a.x.


----------



## Flugrost (9. Dezember 2006)

Eva: Eh ... die Radler mit den komischen Satteltaschen waren doch eben noch aufm Whinebeat - Wie können die vor UNS auf der Loog sein? (...wir sind doch die allerschnellsten - die Red.)
Icke: Ach Du, da gips total einfache Forstautobahnen, auf denen man ruckzuck ... (in dem Moment hap ich mich verschluckt ... -ihre Pupillen waren killerweit geöffnet) 

Auf der Flucht vor Strafmaßnahmen hörte ich nur noch: ... "Uuuund ich schiiieeb die ganze Zeiiiiit!"


----------



## atomica (9. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das "Gutgemütbändchen" geht an Eva da sie mich auf der Loog nicht vermöbelt hat



ich bin jetzt noch stolz auf meine selbstbeherrschung  

Ach, inzwischen hab ich eure killertrails ja auch lieben gelernt  - spätestens nach der Abfahrt ist die Anstrengung dann ja auch vergessen


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Dezember 2006)

okay.... dann will ich mal verraten: es gibt sowohl auf den weinbiet, hohe loog, stabenberg und kalmit nen pußy- forstweg! niemand muss die trails fahren. also dann bekommt eva das nächste mal ne karte und darf die easy wege suchen und uns oben finden. wie lange warten wir dann auf sie? 

martin- singletrail-user!


----------



## MIBO (10. Dezember 2006)

...LOL...wer will denn Pussy Waldautobahnen?  Ist zwar für mich immer ne Schinderei , aber gerade das hat doch auch einen Anreiz. Mir hats wieder riesen Spass gemacht.
Wie spät wurds denn bei euch? Seid ihr noch nass geworden? Kurz nachdem ich im Auto saß hats richtig angefangen zu schütten.


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Dezember 2006)

regen? stimmt, da war was..... hat man im freerider- rausch irgendwie nicht realisiert......

mtb ist wie heroin, freeriden wie crack: wirkt schneller, kickt mehr und macht noch süchtiger!


----------



## MIBO (10. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> mtb ist wie heroin, freeriden wie crack: wirkt schneller, kickt mehr und macht noch süchtiger!



..der is gut, wär was für ne Signatur


----------



## one track mind (10. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> mtb ist wie heroin, freeriden wie crack: wirkt schneller, kickt mehr und macht noch süchtiger!



aaaalter, was sprüche schon am frühen morgen  . wie wars gestern in der villa? ich bin eingepennt. -die party verpennt. der gipfel des sich gehen lassens. dafür gibts punkte .
 geht heut jemand noch in HD fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Dezember 2006)

Da gibt`s doch tatsächlich Biker die kriegen alles kaputt  O d e r liegt das am Gewicht???


----------



## Tobsn (10. Dezember 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da gibt`s doch tatsächlich Biker die kriegen alles kaputt



Willkommen im Club der Wuchtbrummen    
Aber ich darf ja nichts sagen, nachdem ich meine Sattelstütze verbogen hab.    

Wo war es denn so feucht?


----------



## Levty (10. Dezember 2006)

Erst Han, dann Zimbo...
Wer ist der nächste der ausfällt?


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Dezember 2006)

@mibo: finger weg, da ist mein copyright drauf!  

@patrik: ne, für party ausfallen lassen gibts keine punkte! sorry, dass ich dir keine sms mehr geschrieben hab. war geil, haste was verpasst. kann mal jemand  meine awpp zusammen zählen: 5 havanna, 3 bier, 6h heim, 3 körbe kassiert


----------



## MIBO (10. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @mibo: finger weg, da ist mein copyright drauf!



 ....neee, hatte ich auch net vor, aber gut isser wirklich


----------



## strandi (10. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> 5 havanna, 3 bier, 6h heim, 3 körbe kassiert



da ham wa wieder den unterschied awp/ernsthafter wp...
bei nem richtigen wp´ler sieht das so aus: 3 proteinshakes, 500g trockenfleisch, 5 red bull sugarfree, ganze nacht gepimpert wie´n weltmeister


----------



## Levty (10. Dezember 2006)

Es gibt die
AWP
die WP
und den Misch Masch

Ich ordne mich beim Misch Masch ein


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Dezember 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> .....ganze nacht gepimpert wie´n weltmeister


mit trinkrucksack? 

n richtiger wp´ler treibst sich wohl auch nicht die ganze nacht in zwielichtigen lokalen rum.... 

martin misch-masch!


----------



## han (10. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Erst Han, dann Zimbo...
> Wer ist der nächste der ausfällt?



mir hat der Carsten ja ein Stock in das Schaltwerk gesteckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (10. Dezember 2006)

Mischmasch is puuh ... ßyy! Weder Fich noch Fleich. WP bleibt Chwanzvergleich von (meistens) Männchen, dies nötig haben. Maddin, Rentner wie ich und ...  Du sollten sich aufs Altenteil zurückziehen. (haha oder sich mit fuffzich nen Reiskocher kaufen).



			
				Rentner schrieb:
			
		

> mit trinkrucksack?



  (zweiliterCracktee)


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Maddin, Rentner wie ich und ...  Du sollten sich aufs Altenteil zurückziehen.


wie???? jetzt schon aufhören? ich werde gerade doch erst richtig gut!


----------



## Flugrost (10. Dezember 2006)

Denkst Du ...


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Dezember 2006)

hey leute, das hier macht doch echt keinen sinn mehr! da nennt sich das ganze anti-wp- fred und die leutz posen,d ass sie so unheimlich unsportlich sind und den ganzen tag nur unsportliche sachen machen, und wie ist es in wirklichkeit? alle mitschreiber stellen sich als brave mitbürger heraus. da schläft keiner länger als 11h (ausnahme patrik) , alle haben nen gemässigten umgang mit alkohol (ausnahme  **zensiert**) und heterosexuell-monogamen sex.

und alle pflegen stundenlange touren am wochenende, manch einer kommt extra schon früher zu ner tour, um möglichst viel sport zu treiben.

also, das hat alles herzlich wenig mit anti-wp zu tun sondern ist reinster winterpokal. insofern muss ich jetzt diesen fred schliessen. tobt euch woanders aus.


----------



## Levty (10. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hey leute, das hier macht doch echt keinen sinn mehr! da nennt sich das ganze anti-wp- fred und die leutz posen,d ass sie so unheimlich unsportlich sind und den ganzen tag nur unsportliche sachen machen, und wie ist es in wirklichkeit? alle mitschreiber stellen sich als brave mitbürger heraus. da schläft keiner länger als 11h (ausnahme patrik) , alle haben nen gemässigten umgang mit alkohol (ausnahme  **zensiert**) und heterosexuell-monogamen sex.
> 
> und alle pflegen stundenlange touren am wochenende, manch einer kommt extra schon früher zu ner tour, um möglichst viel sport zu treiben.
> 
> also, das hat alles herzlich wenig mit anti-wp zu tun sondern ist reinster winterpokal. insofern muss ich jetzt diesen fred schliessen. tobt euch woanders aus.


Was anderes fällt mich nicht ein:
LOL​


----------



## guru39 (10. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


>



 
Gruß Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (10. Dezember 2006)

Rääntner schrieb:
			
		

>


Ihre Anfrage wurde auf Grund mangels Interesse komplett




Für weitere Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an ihren, ihnen zugewiesenen Trailguide. 


			
				Räääntner schrieb:
			
		

> und alle pflegen stundenlange touren am wochenende, manch einer kommt extra schon früher zu ner tour, um möglichst viel sport zu treiben.


...der weiß dann vorher schon, wer mitfährt und wie lange rumstehen sein wird 


			
				Rääääntner schrieb:
			
		

> also, das hat alles herzlich wenig mit anti-wp zu tun sondern ist reinster winterpokal.


Für DIESE Verleumdung kriegstu Anzeige. Dem geht so nich. Alle Wp Pünktchen werden nach der Tour gewissenhaft mit Kippendunst und Rieslingshorle trocken nivelliert - das kannste nicht wissen - warst ya nie dabei... oder?


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Dezember 2006)

oh shit, da muss ich was falsch gemacht haben, also nochmal:


----------



## Levty (10. Dezember 2006)

Unfähiger gehts ja garnicht!


----------



## Flugrost (10. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> oh shit, da muss ich was falsch gemacht haben, also nochmal:


ein Threadanthrop - fast schon ... "goldig"

goldig is kurz vor ... räusper!


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> ...und den Misch Masch
> 
> Ich ordne mich beim Misch Masch ein



das ist dann wohl nichts halbes und nichts ganzes....aka möchtegern?  

@ fliechrost: coole sig *g* ich weiß zwar nicht, was du beim pennen mit deinen fingern machst (und irgendwie will ich´s auch gar nicht mehr wissen ) aber schon ziemlich lustig..das gibt den einen oder anderen awp


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Dezember 2006)

@ Martin, Havanna, Bier, 0600 Heim sind megaviele 5 AWP.  Du machst dich. Minus 3 Körbe ist 4 AWP`s im Sinn. ALSO streng dich an, du bist grad im minus.  Hast du eigentlich noch Kleingeld für die vielen Körbe die du über die Woche sammelst??   Wo stellst du die denn eigentlich alle hin????


----------



## zena (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Freunde 

ich meld mich auch mal wieder 
War von Freitag bis jetzt mal wieder krank: Kehlkopfentzündung  
nix mehr Labern, nix mehr Biken und viel Tee trinken  :kotz: 
Hab euch ganz schön beneidet wegen der Tour am Samstag. Deshalb versuchte ich mich gestern mit Schal, Müzte und Salbei-Tee auf dem Parkplatz hinterm Aldi um Trockenübungen im Flachen zu üben. Nach einer Stunde Rungehüpfe hab ich ein Sauerstoffzelt gebraucht.  
Wieviel AWPPs gibt das???????????
Hoffe dass ich bis am nächsten Sa wieder fit bin und mitfahre. 

Wünsch euch viel Kraft um die Arbeitswoche durchzustehen  

Grüße Zena


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Dezember 2006)

Respekt Guru wie hast du das denn angestellt? 


Gut gekleidet im pedaliéro Rock & Roll-Shirt made by 3essen sind demnächst:

guru39
>Helge<
~Professor~
Meister Propper
Fränky G.


----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Respekt Guru wie hast du das denn angestellt?
> 
> 
> Gut gekleidet im pedaliéro Rock & Roll-Shirt made by 3essen sind demnächst:
> ...



kän Plan 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Dezember 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> kän Plan



Gugs du Hauptseite, scroll runter, dort findest du dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Dezember 2006)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Respekt Guru wie hast du das denn angestellt?



Das ich gewonnen hab weiß ich ,aber nicht warum


----------



## kawilli (11. Dezember 2006)

han schrieb:


> mir hat der Carsten ja ein Stock in das Schaltwerk gesteckt



Han du Lump als wenn ich das nötig hätte so bedankst du dich für meine freundliche Hilfestellung. 
Ich hätte schon längst ein neues Schaltwerk montiert, du benutzt mich nur als Ausrede um nicht biken zu müssen. Ich fühle mich schamlos ausgenutzt. 
Das kostet Bier viellllllll Bier!

Gruß Karsten


----------



## han (11. Dezember 2006)

kawilli schrieb:


> Han du Lump als wenn ich das nötig hätte so bedankst du dich für meine freundliche Hilfestellung.
> Ich hätte schon längst ein neues Schaltwerk montiert, du benutzt mich nur als Ausrede um nicht biken zu müssen. Ich fühle mich schamlos ausgenutzt.
> Das kostet Bier viellllllll Bier!
> 
> Gruß Karsten



pssst. sonst muss ja wieder mit euch mit....

und für das verleumden gibts ja EXTRA-Punkte


----------



## one track mind (11. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @mibo: finger weg, da ist mein copyright drauf!
> 
> @patrik: ne, für party ausfallen lassen gibts keine punkte! sorry, dass ich dir keine sms mehr geschrieben hab. war geil, haste was verpasst. kann mal jemand  meine awpp zusammen zählen: 5 havanna, 3 bier, 6h heim, 3 körbe kassiert



"mountainbiking: addictive as crack, but twice as expensive" uuuuuuuraaaalteeer spruch, und da willste copyrights drauf .

und für körbe gibts keine punkte, nur für ohrfeigen.  du musst sagen: eh baby, isch disch mache liebe wie berserker!


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Dezember 2006)

*jetzt hier endlich die winterpokal- punkte vom samstag:*
rösti: 6:35h = 26 Punkte
onetrackmind: 4:15h = 17 Punkte
levty: 4:15h = 17 Punkte
wo´man 4:15h = 17 Punkte
atomica: 4:15h = 17 Punkte
mibo: 3:00h = 12 Punkte
andreas: 3:00h = 12 Punkte
luna: 3:00h = 12 Punkte
sattelkiller: 1:15h = 5 Punkte


zena schrieb:


> Deshalb versuchte ich mich gestern mit Schal, Müzte und Salbei-Tee auf dem Parkplatz hinterm Aldi um Trockenübungen im Flachen zu üben. Nach einer Stunde Rungehüpfe ......


das gibt keine awwp, sondern  ***tusch!*** richtige wp- punkte!  1:00h = 4 Punkte!

leute, ich bin unheimlich stolz auf eure sportlichen leistungen!  

wer kann  mal die punkte vom sonntag nachtragen?


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Dezember 2006)

zena schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde
> 
> ich meld mich auch mal wieder
> War von Freitag bis jetzt mal wieder krank: Kehlkopfentzündung
> ...




sie kapierts net, sie kapierts net, sie kapierts net... nochma: fürs fahren gibts KEINE AWP-punkte. hier gehts rein ums 'nichtbiken'.

trotzdem gute besserung


----------



## Flugrost (11. Dezember 2006)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> sie kapierts net, sie kapierts net, sie kapierts net... nochma: fürs fahren gibts KEINE AWP-punkte. hier gehts rein ums 'nichtbiken'.
> 
> trotzdem gute besserung



Genau. Desweiteren gehts um Sex, Drugs & RoggnRoll - in meinem Alter heißt das fressen, saufen und rumhuren. Plätzchenbacken nicht zu vergessen! 
@Maddin: muss ich mich nu beim WP anmelden oder darf ich hier im AWPFred  noch toxische Logikwölkchen absondern?
Grühse "Rösti - überbacken"

...so ich irgendwann Folienkartoffel heiße melde ich mich aaaab! - Lev Schnauze!!!

ps. - aka Nachtrag: Sonntach waren ruhige fünf Stündchen GA1 und hernach zwei Pälzer Killershorle. (Schlangenlinieindunkelheitisspannendauch)


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Dezember 2006)

Tiefkühlrösti schrieb:


> @Maddin: muss ich mich nu beim WP anmelden .....


ne. machs nich. ist nur n alberner schwanzvergleich.....

was bedeutet jetzt eigentlich deine sig? spanisch? ne freundin von mir könnte das übersetzen.... aber ich gebs ihr lieber nich. ist doch bestimmt pervers, oder? die würde wohl vor scham knallrot anlaufen.....


----------



## Levty (11. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ]...so ich irgendwann Folienkartoffel heiße melde ich mich aaaab! - Lev Schnauze!!!



FOLIENKARTOFFEL!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (11. Dezember 2006)

der Eisenrösti hat sich der italienischen Sprache bemächtigt. Und es bedeutet dad gleich wie vor einer Woche in französisch. Nur verstehe ich jetzt dad auch


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Dezember 2006)

han schrieb:


> der Eisenrösti hat sich der italienischen Sprache bemächtigt. Und es bedeutet dad gleich wie vor einer Woche in französisch. Nur verstehe ich jetzt dad auch



das ist ja (wo is der salzstreuer...?) sozusagen 4-sterne-mäßig   ich verstehs nämlich auch


----------



## Flugrost (12. Dezember 2006)

Das is tatsächlich ein altes, französisches Sprichwort - übersetzt in italiano ... wer mir dit janze in tschechländisch liefert bekommt `n Pilsner Urknall und wird in meiner Sig verewigt.
Macht ihr mal keinen auf "Madame":jeder über dreißig kennts ...


----------



## Flugrost (12. Dezember 2006)

han schrieb:


> der Eisenrösti hat sich der italienischen Sprache bemächtigt. Und es bedeutet dad gleich wie vor einer Woche in französisch. Nur verstehe ich jetzt dad auch



Französisch Empfänger oder ...


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ps. - aka Nachtrag: Sonntach waren ruhige fünf Stündchen GA1 und hernach zwei Pälzer Killershorle. (Schlangenlinieindunkelheitisspannendauch)


du tust auch nur radln, damit der alk danach heftiger reinknallt, oder?  ist sparsam, dann brauchst du nur 2 bier statt 6...... ergebnis ist das gleiche...


----------



## Levty (12. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> du tust auch nur radln, damit der alk danach heftiger reinknallt, oder?  ist sparsam, dann brauchst du nur 2 bier statt 6...... ergebnis ist das gleiche...


Arbeitsloser Alkoholiker! Um 0700 mornges online... geh arbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (12. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Arbeitsloser Alkoholiker! Um 0700 mornges online... geh arbeiten!



und Du in die Schule, husch husch.


----------



## strandi (12. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das is tatsÃ¤chlich ein altes, franzÃ¶sisches Sprichwort - Ã¼bersetzt in italiano ... wer mir dit janze in tschechlÃ¤ndisch liefert bekommt `n Pilsner Urknall und wird in meiner Sig verewigt.
> Macht ihr mal keinen auf "Madame":jeder Ã¼ber dreiÃig kennts ...



tscheschich wurds net...hoffe russisch langt auch  
Ð¢Ð¾Ñ, ÐºÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð°ÑÑÐ¿Ð°ÐµÑ Ñ Ð³ÑÑÐ·Ð½ÑÐ¼ culo, Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¿Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¿Ð°Ð»ÑÑÐµÐ¼


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Arbeitsloser Alkoholiker! Um 0700 mornges online... geh arbeiten!


 ersteres wär ich gerne, zweiteres nich.

wie heisst der spruch nochmal: Schüler und studenten klauen unsere renten!   


@ rest: ich bitte um eine übersetzung ins schwäbische...


----------



## Levty (12. Dezember 2006)

> Ð¢Ð¾Ñ, ÐºÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð°ÑÑÐ¿Ð°ÐµÑ Ñ Ð³ÑÑÐ·Ð½ÑÐ¼ culo(m?), Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¿Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¿Ð°Ð»ÑÑÐµÐ¼



Der, der mit einem/einer dreckigen *unbekanntesWort* einschlÃ¤ft, wacht mit einem *unbekanntesWort* Finger auf.

Ich muss noch bis 30 ein wenig warten, oder meine Russischkenntnisse lassen nach...

culo(m?) -> mÃ¼sste da nicht noch ein M hinten dran?


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Der, der mit einem/einer dreckigen *unbekanntesWort* einschläft, wacht mit einem *unbekanntesWort* Finger auf.
> 
> Ich muss noch bis 30 ein wenig warten, oder meine Russischkenntnisse lassen nach...
> 
> culo(m?) -> müsste da nicht noch ein M hinten dran?



culo=arsch
puzza=gestank


----------



## Levty (12. Dezember 2006)

...Strandi kann kein Russisch


----------



## strandi (12. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> ...Strandi kann kein Russisch



...und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Levty (12. Dezember 2006)

Papperlapap:
Kennt ihr den Weihnachtsmann? Der huscht ja immer in seiner geilen Karre über den Himmel und vorne hat er so Renntiere eingespannt, Rotwilde. Und das erste, somit das schnellste, beste, der Leader einfach, hat eine rote Nase. Wie meins:


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Dezember 2006)

dem weihn8tsmann seine rotwilde sind aber immer gestriegelt und geputzt - und den dreck vom sommer draufzulassen um damit zu prahlen, daß du den ganzen winter durchfährst, gilt net


----------



## Flugrost (12. Dezember 2006)

strandi schrieb:


> tscheschich wurds net...hoffe russisch langt auch
> Ð¢Ð¾Ñ, ÐºÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð°ÑÑÐ¿Ð°ÐµÑ Ñ Ð³ÑÑÐ·Ð½ÑÐ¼ culo, Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¿Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¿Ð°Ð»ÑÑÐµÐ¼








Du bekommst ne Pulle Vodka und ein Graubrot fÃ¼r Deinen Einsatz! teufel: per PN  - oder beim Contest live  )



			
				easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ rest: ich bitte um eine Ãbersetzung ins SchwÃ¤bische...


Das willst Du nicht, genauso wie alle anderen - unÃ¼bersetzbar!

KlÃ¤gliches VersÃ¼chle: Wer mit eim juckenden PopÃ¶le eischlofe tut, der  wacht mitm mÃ¼ffelnden Fingerle uff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (12. Dezember 2006)

Das vom Strandi war eine Übersetzungsmaschine, oder?
Weil da ein Wort nicht übersetzt wurde...

Also geht die Flasche an MICH!


----------



## Flugrost (12. Dezember 2006)

Lev, Du bekommst auch eine - per PN oder Live? Live heißt aber : In Empfang nehmen, köpfen, mit allen anwesenden leeren! ... und, haste schon Angst?

...zitter...leerwerden muß sie!


----------



## Flugrost (13. Dezember 2006)

Werte Gemeinde, 
der Anti WPokalfred ist seit letzter Woche in der Lokalforumshitliste von Platz 12 auf Platz 9 raufgerauscht.
Glückwunsch an alle Gestalter! Weiter so!


----------



## Levty (13. Dezember 2006)

Live!


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lev, Du bekommst auch eine - per PN oder Live? Live heißt aber : In Empfang nehmen, köpfen, mit allen anwesenden leeren! ... und, haste schon Angst?


ok, samstag morgen, 10h vor der tour.....  versoffenes pack!


----------



## Levty (13. Dezember 2006)

SA kann ich eh nicht


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ok, samstag morgen, 10h vor der tour.....  versoffenes pack!



Also dann will ich doch mal wieder zu unserem eigentlichen Ziel hinsteuern. Das sind AWP`s.    Versofffen ja....rumhur.....ok, aber sein Bike alleine lassen... NIEMALS


----------



## Levty (13. Dezember 2006)

Das Bild war schonmal!


----------



## one track mind (13. Dezember 2006)

ok, ich weiss, hat alles wenig mit den hochgeistigen themen, die hier sonst so diskutiert werden zu tun, aber ich muss das  mal hier posten, weils so lustig ist:
http://www.break.com/index/dog_humps_cats_head.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. Dezember 2006)

break schrieb:
			
		

> Sometimes the titles just write themselves. Does ?no means no? exist in the animal kingdom because I'm pretty sure that cat is meowing NO!!!!!!!!!



Sagt wohl alles


----------



## one track mind (13. Dezember 2006)

wo fahrn mer nächstes wochenende?


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Dezember 2006)

HILFE!!!! was will´n die frau da vor meinem zelt????

 


samstag 10h neustadt und dann an der hohen loog die richtigen abfahrten runter! würd ich so vorschlagen.....


----------



## Flugrost (13. Dezember 2006)

Woanders. Die Loog rennt uns nicht davon - dafür isse zu dick.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. Dezember 2006)

@ Lev du Blindfahrer. Das andere Bild war ein Biker im BETT mit seinem Bike OHNE Frau.  
Wie schaut`s am Samstag mit euch AWP`lern aus? 10h Gimmeldingen!!!!!
Abfahrt 1005. Die zuspätgekommenenfahrer müssen eben etwas Gas geben   Entschuldigungen werden um diese Jahreszeit nicht mehr entgegengenommen. Ist zu *KALT*!


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Dezember 2006)

das bild gabs wirklich schon mal..... inkl. meines kommentars!  musst halt mal in andere foren schauen, nich nur hier im pfalz-forum.... 

ok, als waschechter wp-ler bin ich am samstag am start. ich versuche pünktlich zu sein.... so gut wie es das fr abend- programm zulässt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. Dezember 2006)

Also du WP`ler. Nimm den der deutschen Sprache mächtigen Rotwildfahrer nicht so in Schutz  
Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob ihr, über den Rhein lebenden, es schafft


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Dezember 2006)

...also steht 10:00 Uhr in Gimmeldingen?
Diesmal werd ich pünktlich sein!


----------



## zena (14. Dezember 2006)

Oh Mann
ich schau hier nicht wieder rein.
Als kranker Mensch werde ich beim lesen eurer Wochenendpläne total demoralisiert und meine Genesung macht dadurch auch keine Fortschritte. 
Da ich vorhabe endlich mal diese sch... Erkältung loszuwerden und die Antibiotika auch zu Ende nehmen werde ich eurem Treiben mit tränenden Augen und triefender Nase aus der Ferne zuschauen. Bin diesmal net dabei   aber versuch meinen Karsten als würdige Vertretung hinzuschicken  

Wir sehen uns aber bald wieder und hoffentlich hab ich das Biken bis dahin nicht verlernt.

Grüße
Zena


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Dezember 2006)

Aber Zena, nicht so missmutig!
Die Erkältung ist bald ausgestanden und bis dahin ist dein Göttergatte wieder invalide  
Nee, der war gemein...ihm wird schon nix passieren, ich versuch auf ihn aufzupassen. 

Dir wünsch ich auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und bis bald im Wald!


----------



## zena (14. Dezember 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aber Zena, nicht so missmutig!
> Die Erkältung ist bald ausgestanden und bis dahin ist dein Göttergatte wieder invalide
> Nee, der war gemein...ihm wird schon nix passieren, ich versuch auf ihn aufzupassen.
> 
> Dir wünsch ich auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und bis bald im Wald!



Danke

könntest durchaus Recht haben. Irgendwie wechseln wir uns ab bei den Weh-Wehchen. Trotzdem viel Spaß am Samstag und friert euch net die ... ab. 

Zena


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Dezember 2006)

Klöten???


----------



## MIBO (14. Dezember 2006)

Hast du deinen Sattel wieder hingebogen oder einen neuen drauf? Ansonsten frierst du dir nicht nur die Klöten ab ....


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich muss schauen...muss schauen...



			
				wolfmann schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm den der deutschen Sprache mächtigen Rotwildfahrer nicht so in Schutz



Ey, ich bin so schnell gefahren, wie der Bus nur konnte. Der Martin hat schon bei jeder Kurve Angst gehabt, da das ding sau hoch baut!  Nach der Kurve: Fahr mal bitte rechts ran. Ich muss kotzen 

Am SA gerne wieder, wenn ich kann...


----------



## Andreas 2905 (14. Dezember 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...also steht 10:00 Uhr in Gimmeldingen?
> Diesmal werd ich pünktlich sein!




Hoffentlich! Der Chef ist wieder da


----------



## kawilli (14. Dezember 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aber Zena, nicht so missmutig!
> Die Erkältung ist bald ausgestanden und bis dahin ist dein Göttergatte wieder invalide
> Nee, der war gemein...ihm wird schon nix passieren, ich versuch auf ihn aufzupassen.
> 
> Dir wünsch ich auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und bis bald im Wald!



Hey Zimbo das ist aber lieb von dir darf ich jetzt Papa zu dir sagen?    Gibt es eigentlich schon Airbags für Biker? 
Ich muß mal schauen ob ich bis Samstag Zena´s Viren in Schach halten kann. 
Ich hoffe ihr versucht nicht den Bergkönig auszufahren sonst breche ich zusammen meine Form ist im Moment im Anus. 
Wer macht jetzt eigentlich den Wetterpropheten wie wirds denn am Samstag? 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (14. Dezember 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Klöten???



Aber Hallo wo bleibt denn hier die Zensur das heißt Genitalien bitte. 
Außerdem ist das Abfrieren ja nebensächlich oder will noch einer von euch Kinder? Meine haben alle 2 Räder und nen Lenker und und und....... 

Hurra der Andreas ist wieder aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht es geschehen noch Wunder. Biken ist eben doch eine Sucht. Ich hoffe das Knie hält. 

Beste Grüße Karsten


----------



## one track mind (14. Dezember 2006)

kawilli schrieb:


> Aber Hallo wo bleibt denn hier die Zensur das heißt Genitalien bitte.



das heisst familienjuwelen. passend zum thema:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mwBpuhuWEQ


----------



## MIBO (14. Dezember 2006)

was ist das denn für ein krankes Video?


----------



## kawilli (14. Dezember 2006)

MIBO schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ein krankes Video?



das frage ich mich auch mir tun schon vom Zusehen die Kronjuwelen weh. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Flugrost (14. Dezember 2006)

Waschen nit vergessen


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Dezember 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mwBpuhuWEQ


mehr blut, mehr blut! 

also wettervorhersage... in den nächsten 6 tagen nur einmal regen angekündigt: samstag! naja, warmduscher bleiben zuhause! 
wer macht mit, langschläfer- fraktion? treffen 13h und licht mitnehmen > nachtschicht! 

jaja, der kleine lev kann schon unheimlich toll auto rasen  wird jetzt nur  mal langsam zeit, dass er lernt, sicher auto zu fahren.... 18-jährige hat. was bin iich froh, dass ich aus der phase raus bin.....


----------



## Flugrost (14. Dezember 2006)

kawilli schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Airbags für Biker?


Noch nit, aber ich werd Dir einen fürs Frühjahr 2007 entwickeln. Unser Problem ist noch die "mehrmalige" Verwendungsfähigkeit.  



kawilli schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr versucht nicht den Bergkönig auszufahren sonst breche ich zusammen meine Form ist im Moment im Anus.
> Wer macht jetzt eigentlich den Wetterpropheten wie wirds denn am Samstag? Gruß Karsten



Ich kann Dir als Bergauf- und Wetterbeauftragter versichern: Wetter wird wie immer - kein Regen (max Schnee oder saukalter Niesel...) / Ab dem dritten Berg wird Gas gegeben  / Steilwandprogramm


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Dezember 2006)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr versucht nicht den Bergkönig auszufahren sonst breche ich zusammen meine Form ist im Moment im Anus.


gestern und heute jeweils 16 wp! morgen ruhetag, früh ins bett  und dann nehme ich die heruasforderung am samstag an! mal wieder bergauf richtig krachen lassen!

@onetrackmind + co: wer aus hd mitfahren möchte, bitte rechzeitig anmelden und nich wieder 2min vor abfahrt! 

@karsten: der weinbiet- drop will von dir gesprungen werden!


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2006)

Bin dabei...

Martin gibt nur geistigen Dünnschiss von sich heute:

Martin Müller (23:37:45 14/12/2006)
fox hat die geilsten gabeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (14. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Martin Müller (23:37:45 14/12/2006)
> fox hat die geilsten gabeln


stimmt! eta ist schwul! 

wir können ja jetzt unsere allabendliche fox vs. mazoschi- diskussion aus dem icq hierher verlagern! bestimmt sehr unterhaltsam!


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2006)

Ohja, Fox fahren nur Pussys, MEGA Pussys... (Begriffe, die die Weiblichen Forummitglieder abstoßen finden würden, muss ich mir ersparren)

MZ ist eben was für gescheite Kerle die auf schmatzenden italienischen Mädchen reiten.


----------



## Flugrost (14. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> gestern und heute jeweils 16 wp! morgen ruhetag, früh ins bett  und dann nehme ich die heruasforderung am samstag an! mal wieder bergauf richtig krachen lassen


Übrigens postest Du im AWP Fred und da sehen wirs gar gänzlich ungern, wenn wer schreibt, dass er sich "fitschlafen" will (nach 1000 Havannas oä gerne aber ohne Grund...?steinigen oder öff. auspeitschen?). 
Herausforderung - wo?


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> MZ ist eben was für gescheite Kerle die auf schmatzenden italienischen Mädchen reiten.


oh lev, mit solchen beiträgen ruinierst du dir deinen guten ruf hier im forum!


du kannst verschiedene gabeln testen oder gleich ne fox kaufen!


----------



## Flugrost (14. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> MZ ist eben was für gescheite Kerle die auf schmatzenden italienischen Mädchen reiten.


Schon mal festgestellt, wenn geritten wird, wer auf wem? 
Was heißt "Bin dabei" am Sa? Da hätten wir dann ein lustiges Zusatzprogramm...


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2006)

öff. auspeitschen! Und mir die Pulle Vodka!

Ach Martin, du wirst alt. Sieh ein, dass MZ nun mal besser ist! Schlägt nichts durch und ein min. genausogutes Ansprechverhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (14. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Übrigens postest Du im AWP Fred und da sehen wirs gar gänzlich ungern, wenn wer schreibt, dass er sich "fitschlafen" will


ach schnucki... gibts hier jemanden, der mit mir punktemässig mithalten möchte? awpp?  ok, morgen abend im teufel mal wieder:"easymtbiker beweisst sich!" 
betreutes trinken.....hehe!
lev, fährst du sa morgen?



Flugrost schrieb:


> Herausforderung - wo?


jeder anstieg!


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2006)

Ja, aber FR ist wieder Poker... kA ob ich die Augen offen halten kann.
Und ich fahr nur mit wenns
a) troken ist
und
b) wir zur Wolfsburg fahren. Will da was probieren...


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Ja, aber FR ist wieder Poker... kA ob ich die Augen offen halten kann.


peinlich!


Levty schrieb:


> Und ich fahr nur mit wenns
> a) troken ist


es regnet! und tschüss!  


wird wohl wieder ne lustige truppe am samstag. mal schaun,wer sich dann das tapferkeitsschläufchen um den vorbau binden kann!


----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich, wenn ich die enge Treppe schaffe.
Es wird aber so aussehen: Wenn ihr ständig vom Weinbiet droppt oder an der Spielwiese Kinderkake macht, fahre ich vor und übe, und ihr könnt euch Zeit lassen.

So wie Martin vorfährt bergauf, so fahr ich vor begab. 
Wir sind wie schwarz und weis:
Ich: jung
Er: alt
Ich: geil
Er: schwuchtellig, schrumpellig
Ich: Pußy-Daunhiller
Er: Pußy-Abhiller

...das perfekte Paar

Achja:
Ich: kann Auto fahren
Er: kann kein Auto fahren


----------



## Flugrost (15. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> betreutes trinken.....hehe!


eben lieg ich unterm Tisch 


> *Zitat von Flugrost:Beitrag anzeigen*
> Herausforderung - wo?
> jeder anstieg!


Sehs nich so verkniffen - es wird weit übler, als Du denkst(der war explizit nur für Maddin)


response is missing, babe(der war e. für Lev)


----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2006)

Bin dabei. Wenn wir zu WB fahren.


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Dezember 2006)

oh, kläff..... du hast noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass du null selbstbewusstsein hast und dich deshalb ständig gegenüber anderen profilieren musst! 



Levty schrieb:


> b) wir zur Wolfsburg fahren. Will da was probieren...


da fällt mir ein: ich hab ja vor 3 tagen halbflat- pedale geliefert bekommen, jaja, so´n  mischmasch! muss endlich mal den karton auspacken, werde dann auch was probieren!


----------



## Flugrost (15. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> So wie Martin vorfährt bergauf, so fahr ich vor begab.
> Wir sind wie schwarz und weis:
> Ich: jung
> Er: alt
> ...


Wann wird geheiratet (... )


----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> werde dann auch was probieren!


Willst du meinen FF und meine Safty? Wenn du was probierst, dann kniggen Bäume...


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> So wie Martin vorfährt bergauf, so fahr ich vor begab.
> Wir sind wie schwarz und weis:


im tiefsten inneren lieb ich ihn ja!  :kotz:

so, leutz, ich geh in die horizontale, spämmt mal ohne mich weiter *gutenachtküsschen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (15. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Willst du meinen FF und meine Safty?


was´n das? kondommarke? was will ich damit auf ner fr- tour? nene, du schwuchtel...


----------



## atomica (15. Dezember 2006)

@ lev und martin: was sich liebt, das neckt sich...   ist ja schon putzig, wenn ihr euch versucht gegenseitig fertig zu machen... 

@ zena: dann bin ich ja morgen wieder ohne weibliche Verstärkung 
ich wünsch dir gute besserung und hoffe, dass du ganz schnell wieder gesund und munter in der Gegend rumdüsen kannst


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Eva,

die Luna ist auch dabei, du bist nicht das einzige Weibchen  
Und Martin und Lev führen sich auch auf wie zwei zickige kleine Mädchen!  

In diesem Sinne bis morgen - zieht euch warm an!


----------



## talybont (15. Dezember 2006)

wollt Ihr fahren oder nur irgendwo rumhüpfen? Dann kann ich mir die Anreise nämlich sparen  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Flugrost (15. Dezember 2006)

Fahren!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## one track mind (15. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Fahren!
> 
> mfg,
> Armin



wie, fahren??? seit wann das denn? wo denn überhaupt?


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Dezember 2006)

Guten Mooorgen!


----------



## one track mind (15. Dezember 2006)

good morning vietnam...

jetzt ma im ernst: möööööööööööh

ne, nochmal richtig im ernst: wo solls denn morgen von gimmeldingen aus hingehen?


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Dezember 2006)

...sei doch mal ein Bisschen spontaner - muss doch nicht immer alles durchgeplant sein.  
Wie ich unsere Bergauf-Fraktion kenne sind nur Killer drin... 

Aber wir wollen's ja nicht anders - und ich geh jetzt von der Arbeit zur anderen...
Also bis morgen - jetzt könnt ihr über mich schreiben was ihr wollt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2006)

WEINBIET WEINBIET WEINBIET!
Naja, muss nich unbedingt sein, Wolfsburg wäre pefekt. Wenn ich euch zu arg nerve, könnt ihr mich da lassen.

Wobei auf der Kalmit waren wir noch nicht so weit ich weiß...


----------



## one track mind (15. Dezember 2006)

naja, dann anders: was für berge sind denn in der nähe von gimmeldingen? ich war da noch net. glaub ich... 

ach ja, ich glaub irgendwer hat mal so am rande erwähnt, dass da vielleicht der weinbiet in der nähe sein könnte, bin mir aber nicht sicher....


----------



## Flugrost (15. Dezember 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> naja, dann anders: was für berge sind denn in der nähe von gimmeldingen? ich war da noch net. glaub ich...
> 
> ach ja, ich glaub irgendwer hat mal so am rande erwähnt, dass da vielleicht der weinbiet in der nähe sein könnte, bin mir aber nicht sicher....


----------



## one track mind (15. Dezember 2006)

ach nochwas:
                   in gimmeldingen,
                   in gimmeldingen,
                   da lässt`s sich trefflich
                   pimmel schwingen.

tätä, tätä, tätä


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Dezember 2006)

hey, patrik, das vorbau- schleifchen vom letztem samstag hat dich wohl etwas übermütig gemacht... hehehe!

also morgen.... ich bin für bergauf- sprint zum weinbiet, dann nur noch springen! 

ich und lev fertig machen???? würd ich doch niemals tun! auch wenn er so unheimlich klein, jung und unwissend ist.....


ach ja, @zena: auch gute besserung von mir.... wenn du halbwegs fit bist, könnteste ja mit dem auto mitkommen .... verpflegungswagen sozusagen. protektoren und eva´s 15 brote nach oben fahren!


----------



## one track mind (15. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


>



isch wer doch bätschlor of aaarts... also nix dipol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> ach nochwas:
> in gimmeldingen,
> in gimmeldingen,
> da lässt`s sich trefflich
> pimmel schwingen.



ENDGEIL!


----------



## talybont (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich klinke mich aus, oder gar nicht erst ein  
Auf den Rat eines guten Bekannten hin lasse ich mir morgen unabhängig den PW zeigen. Weiß nur, dass wir uns in MA am HBF treffen, danach wirds für mich eine Überraschung.

Viel Spass morgen!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## one track mind (15. Dezember 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich aus, oder gar nicht erst ein
> Auf den Rat eines guten Bekannten hin lasse ich mir morgen unabhängig den PW zeigen. Weiß nur, dass wir uns in MA am HBF treffen, danach wirds für mich eine Überraschung.
> 
> Viel Spass morgen!
> ...



hat der gute bekannte dir geraten besser nicht mit uns zu fahren? ich kann die leute ja verstehen... aber wenn man uns net provoziert, sind wir ganz normalmad: ).
ach ja, ich fahr mit, auch wenn ich immer noch net weiss, was da in schimmeldingen abgeht...
@martin: um neune vor der villa, oder soll ich gleich zum teufel kommen?


----------



## Flugrost (15. Dezember 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> ach ja, ich fahr mit, auch wenn ich immer noch net weiss, was da in schimmeldingen abgeht...



..., na - is doch spannend, ne?


----------



## Flugrost (15. Dezember 2006)

Nachtrag: Dürfen so komische Winterpokalfetischisten in einem Antiwinterpokalfred posten - wenn ja, warum? Selbstverleugnung, Mangel an Identität, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten gar oder andersartige schwerwiegende unterbewusste Probleme durch diesem abartigen Leistungsdruck, unter den ersten im Ranking sein zu müssen? Gips da einleuchtende Gründe für? 

Sollen wir sie drinlassen oder rausmobben?


----------



## Andreas 2905 (15. Dezember 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> Auf den Rat eines guten Bekannten Armin


wer ist der Verräter?


----------



## Flugrost (16. Dezember 2006)

Das war garantiert der Tobs - wer die Show verpasst, verpasst sie halt.
...Denunziation wurde doch schon immer AWP positiv bewertet, oder?


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Dürfen so komische Winterpokalfetischisten in einem Antiwinterpokalfred posten - wenn ja, warum? Selbstverleugnung, Mangel an Identität, gespaltene Persönlichkeiten gar oder andersartige schwerwiegende unterbewusste Probleme durch diesem abartigen Leistungsdruck, unter den ersten im Ranking sein zu müssen? Gips da einleuchtende Gründe für?


   du hast mich durchschaut!   ich werd jetzt die ganze nacht durchheulen!!!!

  bittte lasst mich in eurem fred!! bitte bitte bitte  

aber du als verkappter psychoklemptner kannst mir doch bestimmt in meiner miserablen lage helfen! morgen auf der tour bitte ich um einzeltherapie.....





martin- früh ins bett!


----------



## Levty (16. Dezember 2006)

Einzelterapie gibts davor im Bus von mir!


----------



## one track mind (16. Dezember 2006)

grad hört ich noch die englein singen
und träumt`von schönen frauen,
da hörte ich die bimmel klingeln,
graustes morgengrauen,

auf gehts ab nach gimmeldingen,
geländeradsport treiben,
oder lieber pimmel schwingen 
und im bette liegen bleiben.

die wahl, die fiel mir äusserst schwer,
doch ich hab mich entschieden,
doch ob ich jetzt noch pünktlich komm,
steht ins gestirn geschrieben.

ich werde doch mein bestes geben,
ein paar minuten vielleicht,
ich hoff ihr könnt das hinne nehmen,
also dann: bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (16. Dezember 2006)

wünsch euch viel Spass heute


----------



## Levty (16. Dezember 2006)

Son Mist! Ich weiß ja nicht wie gescheite Sperrklinken aussehen, aber meine sehen so aus:






und




Edit: Sehen gescheite Sperrklinken so aus:





?

Dann brauche ich einen neuen Freialuf... -.-


----------



## Flugrost (16. Dezember 2006)

Pech! Daves Freilauf hat sich später dann ähnlich spektakulär verabschiedet. Auch Pech! Herr Zimbo hat mit dem Mist angefangen. Ich warte noch bis ich anfange Uri Gellermäßig Sättel zu verbiegen oder Laufräder "per Blick" zu töten.


----------



## Levty (16. Dezember 2006)

Echt? Krass... 
Und was hat Oli noch gemeint: "Sowas passiert sehr sehr selten" -> 2 Mal auf einer Tour.

Edit: Kann man die Sperrklinken einfach nachkaufen? Oder wo anders ausbauen? Keine Lust 100â¬ fÃ¼r eine neue Nabe zu zahlen...


----------



## kawilli (16. Dezember 2006)

Hey ihr krankes Volk konnte heute leider nicht mitfahren Zena´s Seuche hat mich doch erwischt jetzt falle ich erst mal wieder eine weile aus. 
War bestimmt lustig heute so wie ihr euch vorher schon im Forum die Kante gebt. 
@ Martin dir steigt das viele Training wohl zu Kopf von wegen Weinbietdrop willst du mich ins Hospital bringen? 

Sorry gibts eigentlich für Tee trinken und Couchlümmeln und Taschentücher vollrotzen auch AWPP ?

beste Grüße bis demnächst Karsten


----------



## dave (16. Dezember 2006)

@Lev: Dafür bekommen wir jetzt aber massig AWP-Punkte, oder?


----------



## Levty (16. Dezember 2006)

dave schrieb:


> @Lev: Dafür bekommen wir jetzt aber massig AWP-Punkte, oder?



Na das sowieso!

@ Flugrost: Danke für die Voddi. Die hab ich jetzt mal nebens Rotwild mit der roten Nase gestellt, da ist die Farbe der Nase begründet 

Hab eine alte Nabe (Grimeca) von mir geschlachtet und da die Sperrklinken rausgenommen. Leider nur drei, aber die passen halbwegs, sind ein wenig kleiner. Noch eine Klinke irgendwo auftreiben und dann probieren...

Und falls Oli hier mitliest: Wie schauts mim Video aus? Kommt es bei YouTube rein? Oder ist das das geheime Geheimnis?! Niemand darfs sehen


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Dezember 2006)

oh- da habenwir ja einen echten dichter in unseren reihen! hey, patrik, warum hast du unterwegs nich noch mehr von deinen oden vorgetragen? oder fällt dir son quatsch nur kurz nachdem aufstehen ein?  

rösti stellt sich als wahrer fan der gbb heraus!  

krasse sache mit den freiläufen..... wusste bis heute gar nich,d ass die dinger so gerne kaputt gehen. die hr- nabe an meinem race bike hält schon seit 15.000km- und das, obwohl ich ständig mit gefühlten 650 watt reindrücke!  vielleicht ist schimanoooo doch nich so schlecht wie sein ruf? 


@ karsten: auch gute besserung! schaut mal zu, das ihr bis zum samstag wieder fit werdet!


----------



## atomica (16. Dezember 2006)

War wieder eine super Tour heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (16. Dezember 2006)

Die Abfahrten machen von Woche zu Woche mehr Spaß! Jetzt muss ich nur noch was für meine Kondition machen, dann klappts auch bergauf besser und ihr müsst nicht mehr so lange warten  und ich muss meine Samstagabende nicht mehr im Koma-Schlaf bewegungsunfähig aufm Sofa verbringen


----------



## Levty (17. Dezember 2006)

atomica schrieb:


> ... und ich muss meine Samstagabende nicht mehr im Koma-Schlaf bewegungsunfähig aufm Sofa verbringen



Also ich bin nach Hause gekommen, 2 Bier getrunken und hab mich schlafen gelegt


----------



## Flugrost (17. Dezember 2006)

Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> rösti stellt sich als wahrer fan der gbb heraus!


Na klar!  
@Lev - nicht stellen, leeren! Hätte Deine Technik heute gehalten, wärste auf dem Stabenberg fällig gewesen 
@Dave - Du hast PN.
@Eva - es wird von mal zu mal besser, macht Spass zuzugucken.
... und die Kranken werden in 4Tagen gesund! Das ist ein Befehl.


----------



## dave (17. Dezember 2006)

> @Lev - nicht stellen, leeren! Hätte Deine Technik heute gehalten, wärste auf dem Stabenberg fällig gewesen



Das hätte den Ausfall dann auch nur auf die nächsten Abfahrt verschoben ...  



Flugrost schrieb:


> @Dave - Du hast PN.



Antwort ist raus.



Flugrost schrieb:


> @Eva - es wird von mal zu mal besser, macht Spass zuzugucken.



Jo, ist mir auch aufgefallen! Als wir uns das letzte und erste Mal trafen, wolltest Du von Treppen z. B. noch nichts wissen und nun ...  



> ... und die Kranken werden in 4Tagen gesund! Das ist ein Befehl.



War wohl mal wieder frei nach dem Motto "Geteiltes Leid ist ...".  Vielleicht verkürzt sich die Genesungszeit ja dann auch automatisch auf die Hälfte der Zeit?!


----------



## Andreas 2905 (17. Dezember 2006)

Moin Jungs,
war gestern wieder eine schöne Tour. Schade nur das die Gruppe von Hügel zu Hügel kleiner wurde. Tja der Pannenteufel 
Am meisten hat mich gefreut den OZM wieder im Sattel zu sehen 
Nachdem ich gestern die 1200er Kerbe geschlagen habe und mein Knie immer noch nicht meckert werdet ihr mich wohl doch nicht los.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. Dezember 2006)

Also eins kann ich euch allen sagen...... Weihnachtsshopping mit meiner Frau ist schlimmer als 4 Killerberge. Stöhn Schweiß, Stress... Was ein Glück das wir alles gefunden haben und mir ein zweiter Shoppinggang erspart bleibt.
Aber abends war ich auch so platt dass ich nach 2 Glas Rotwein vor dem Fernseher fast eingeschlafen wäre.
@ Eva. Auch von mir ein dickes Lob. Macht wirklich Spaß zu sehen, wie du dich von Mal zu Mal steigerst.  
@ Andreas. DAS HAB ICH BEFÜRCHTET  Auf jeden Fall ist du Runde jetzt wieder komplett 
@ Ihr Mutterstädter. Gebt Gas das ihr wieder gesund werdet. Schmust nicht so miteinander, da ist die Ansteckungsgefahr auch geringer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (17. Dezember 2006)

@ rösti, dave und wolfman: danke für das lob!  
aber ihr seid ja auch nicht ganz unschuldig an meinen Fortschritten


----------



## kawilli (17. Dezember 2006)

Hey ihr früh zu Bett geher und Sonntagsshopper Danke für die Genesungswünsche. 

@Flugrost Befehl ist Befehl 4Tage ok der Countdown läuft. 

@Wolfman du bist ja nur neidisch knuddeln ist geil es lebe der Austausch von Körperflüssigkeiten. Das ist das Gerotze wert.


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Dezember 2006)

spruch des tages kam heut von patrick: wir schieben unter nem baun durch ,d er in 1m höhe quer über dem weg hängt und er meint:
"hier könnte man mal bike- limbo machen"  

spruch der nacht: ich lauf um 2h in den teufel ein, lars hinter der theke meint zu mir: "oh- je schöner der abend, desto später die gäste..." 

ich freu mich schon auf samstag. knacken wir die 2000hm- grenze?


----------



## OZM (17. Dezember 2006)

@ alle

war ne top Tour und ein schöner Wiedereinstieg für mich - Danke




			
				Levty schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie schauts mim Video aus?



Ich hoffe dass ich das Vid am Fr soweit habe, das ich es in meinen Mediacenter (GMX)* laden kann und dann hier den Link reinstelle, das Passwort müssten wir dann per PN verteilen - dann kann sich jeder der Link + Passwort hat, den file runterladen. YouTube hatt ich nich vor - ich glaub hier lesen nicht nur Freunde mit 

* an dieser Stelle tausend Dank an Dave, der mir gezeigt hat, wo ich seeeehr viel Webspace habe.



			
				Levty schrieb:
			
		

> oder ist das das geheime Geheimnis?! Niemand darfs sehen



Nene, is ein Orga und Zeitprob

OZM


----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2006)

Ok, wäre super.
Übrigens: Ich hab auch GMX, WO kriegt man da Webspace?! 

Cheers.


----------



## easymtbiker (18. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Ok, wäre super.
> Übrigens: Ich hab auch GMX, WO kriegt man da Webspace?!
> 
> Cheers.



russen bekommen das grundsätzlich nicht, da die damit nur illegale sachen machen. waffen dealen oder glücksspiele......


----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2006)

Ey, ICH wollte mich integrieren, aber wenn ihr mich nicht lasst, werde ich nur noch russisch bei der nächsten Tour reden und so tun als ob ich keine andere Sprache kann, k?


----------



## easymtbiker (18. Dezember 2006)

... jajaja.... und pausenlos wodka trinken....  
ok, ok, wir sind jetzt alle nett zu lev und bringen im mal urdeutschen brauchtum bei!  oder so ähnlich.....
nich dass er zu einem problem- migranten wird.....


----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> nich dass er zu einem problem- migranten wird.....



Stimmt, sonst fahre ich in Ettlingen nur noch DualSlalom!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> nich dass er zu einem problem- migranten wird.....



Ist er das nicht schon ????  Ach Quatsch LEV wir lieben dich.....   oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (19. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Stimmt, sonst fahre ich in Ettlingen nur noch DualSlalom!


  stimmt! mit sozialarbeiter- betreuung! 

haste schon ramin´s türkei- urlaubsbilder gesehen? die scheinen ne menge spass gehabt zu haben:
urlaub
... und ellbogen-schoner wären nich schlecht gewesen.....


----------



## Levty (19. Dezember 2006)

Erste Bilder von Ramins neuen Sponsor:





Trek(ker)!

Ach, und da hat jemand geburtstag gehabt? Pah... Seine geburtstage feiert man in den Alpen xD


----------



## Andreas 2905 (19. Dezember 2006)

atomica schrieb:


> Die Abfahrten machen von Woche zu Woche mehr Spaß!




Langsam wirst du gefährlich, ich spür schon langsam deinen Atem im Nacken. Und was mach ich dann natürlich schneller fahren bis es mich auf die Schnauze legt und wer ist dann schuld? Natürlich DU!!!Einen alten Mann unter Druck setzen macht man nicht! Das liegt aber an dem Namen. Ich hab da mal eine Gechichte gelesen von einem Adam einer Eva, nem Abbel und nem Ei. Die Geschichte ging auch nicht gut aus. Ich glaub die stand im Duden. Auf jeden Fall muß ich deswegen morgen arbeiten gehen. 


Jetzt mal ein weniger ernstes Thema. Machen wir Samstag eine Glühweinhüttentour? Wir kommen an genug vorbei!
Hellerhütte, Totenkopf, Kalmithaus eventuell die im Kaltenbrunner Tal und zum Schluß die auf der Hohen Loog.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Dezember 2006)

Na endlich mal jemand der Köpfe mit Nägel, oder war das umgekehrt, macht. Packe extra meine neu erworbene Stirnlampe ein. Also 1000 wäre schon eine prima Zeit, ansonsten kommen wir ja erst um 1100 weg bei den vielen "Späteinsiedlern"  
Hab grad meinen Dämpfer abgeholt. Garantie bei Fox.... vergesst es.   Am Samstag gibts nur trockenes Brot und Wasser, oder werd mal bei den Wanderern den Helm rumgehen lassen.


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Dezember 2006)

lev, der war gut! ramin auf seinem neuem heizöl- maserati! hehehe!
andreas, du und alter sack? du bist ja noch 2 moante jünger als ich, kind!

und wir trinken fleissig am woe an jeder hütte 1 glühwein... oder 2? und der wolfmann muss zuschauen, weil er seinen dämpfer abbezahlen muss... hehe!  fox ist trotzdem geil!


und die nachricht des tages. mein erster alpen- x 2007 steht! mittenwald > riva in 8 knackigen etappen! jeah! ich bin dabei  


ach ja, und die geschichte mit adam und eva.... irgendwann kam dann mal so ne schlange ins spiel, seitdem hat eva angst vor schlangen!


----------



## Flugrost (19. Dezember 2006)

Mädels!




Ab in den samstachsthread Thread*!*


----------



## atomica (20. Dezember 2006)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> bis es mich auf die Schnauze legt und wer ist dann schuld? Natürlich DU!!!



Ja, ja, brauchst ja nur einen Schuldigen...immer schön alles auf mich schieben....
Dein Hund kriegt nix mehr von meinem Käsebrot ab!! ätsch....


----------



## atomica (20. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und wir trinken fleissig am woe an jeder hütte 1 glühwein... oder 2?



Du willst doch nicht etwa Pause machen?????


----------



## Andreas 2905 (20. Dezember 2006)

atomica schrieb:


> :
> Dein Hund kriegt nix mehr von meinem Käsebrot ab!! ätsch....



schon wieder trifft es den falschen, ja ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. Dezember 2006)

Und du kriegst nichts mehr von meinem Schockocroissant ab! ätsch...

Ich werde es mit meinem Leben verteidigen!


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Dezember 2006)

lev, du bist sowieso nich dabei, weil du keinen freilauf bekommst!

na, war das jetzt schön doppeldeutig? 

aber wenn es am samstag mal wieder essens- neid gibt,werde ich so nett sein und für euch n paar extra- power- bar mitnehmen! 




atomica schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht etwa Pause machen?????


doch! ich habe definitiv vor,  zwischen den glühwein ne pause zu machen!


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Dezember 2006)

...ich dachte schon, es gibt Nic Nac's für alle.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Dezember 2006)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...ich dachte schon, es gibt Nic Nac's für alle.



Hoffentlich hat Martin einen großen Rucksack. Das bringt das Konditionsschw (tier)..... hoffentlich etwas ins hintertreffen   
Hab auch endlich seinen Einkaufsshop gefunden   Man beachte unten rechts
- ausverkauft -   Super Martin wir danken dir für diesen weisen Schritt


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Dezember 2006)

schade. hab mich schon auf glühwein mit aufgelösten nicnacs drin gefreut.... lecker delikatesse! hehehe!


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> glühwein mit aufgelösten nicnacs


Klingt Französisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (21. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Ey, ICH wollte mich integrieren, aber wenn ihr mich nicht lasst, werde ich nur noch russisch bei der nächsten Tour reden und so tun als ob ich keine andere Sprache kann, k?



das is normal mit den deutschen hier - da gewinnen deine landsmänner die fußball-wm und danach wirste pausenlos diskriminiert   dabei wollten wir die gar nicht gewinnen - haben extra mies gespielt... aber die anderen waren noch schlechter - war wohl ein akt der höflichkeit


----------



## Tobsn (21. Dezember 2006)

OZM schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe dass ich das Vid am Fr soweit habe...



Echt cooler Film  
Respekt an alle Biker  
Aber wer ist "LEC"   
Und was für ein geiles Bike fährt denn Wolfmann  

Gruß


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2006)

Tja, Sachen gibts, gell Tobsn? Manche kaufen sich neue Bikes, andere benennen sich um, etc...

Musst mal wieder mitfahren!


----------



## dave (21. Dezember 2006)

jo, vielen dank an den kameramann! 
ich glaub' bis ende 2007 kommt da noch ganz schön was zusammen ...


----------



## Tobsn (22. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> ...Musst mal wieder mitfahren!


Wiillst den anderen Angst machen. 
Aber Maddin redet ja nicht mehr mit mir.  
Vom 25.-31. steht jeden Tag Pfalz auf dem Programm, musst Dich nur mal einklinken.  

Gruß


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Dezember 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Vom 25.-31. steht jeden Tag Pfalz auf dem Programm, musst Dich nur mal einklinken.


hört sich gut an. werde wohl mal mitfahren (und deinen neuen freerider mit schlamm bespritzen!) ... auch wenn  ich dann kein wort mit dir wechsel!


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Vom 25.-31. steht jeden Tag Pfalz auf dem Programm, musst Dich nur mal einklinken.
> 
> Gruß



Und bei mir Steht Snow-Bladen aufm Programm


----------



## Tobsn (22. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ... auch wenn  ich dann kein wort mit dir wechsel


Dann wird das mit dem Abstimmen aber schwierig.  



Levty schrieb:


> Und bei mir Steht Snow-Bladen aufm Programm


Wie Schwul!!! 
Da kann ja nicht mal Maddin mit der Step-In mithalten.


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Dezember 2006)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wie Schwul!!!
> Da kann ja nicht mal Maddin mit der Step-In mithalten.


  mal wieder so ne aktion mit dem motto: "tobsn schafft sich neue freunde...." 

aber : 100% zustimmung , snowblades> peinlich!


----------



## Tobsn (22. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...aber : 100% zustimmung , snowblades> peinlich!



Kannst du Dir LEC mit der obligatorischen Snow-Blade Zipfelmütze vorstellen. 
Wahrscheinlich mit drei Bobbeln bis zur Kimme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2006)

Nein, meine Russenmütze!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Dezember 2006)

Euch Allen, auch den "Nicht AWP`lern", ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Dezember 2006)

auch ich wünsche euch allen schöne weihnachten und nen guten rutsch.
danke für die ganzen geilen touren mit euch allen!  

ich bin jetzt 2 wochen nicht online.... im urlaub und auf i-net und bike- entzug.... muss auch mal sein!


----------



## Flugrost (26. Dezember 2006)

Spät aber doch noch:


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. Dezember 2006)

So Weihnachten ist vorbei und jeder hat sich wahrscheinlich anständig AWP`s zugeführt. Den Einen.........nein nicht den Anderen auch (Er weiß schon wer gemeint ist) meine nur den Einen, sieht man auch schon wieder aktiv im Wald umherirren  RESPEKT.  
Wie schaut`s denn am Samstag mit einem Jahresabschlussritt im PW aus?


----------



## Flugrost (28. Dezember 2006)

Der Eine hat sogar den TH im Mühltal erspäht 
Stichwort Wachenheim - steh ich denn schon auf Deiner Fahndungsliste? ... Schwitz


----------



## THBiker (28. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Der Eine hat sogar den TH im Mühltal erspäht
> Stichwort Wachenheim - steh ich denn schon auf Deiner Fahndungsliste? ... Schwitz



meiner einer???  gestern??? Hmm...niemand gesehen...oder warst du als RedSock getarnt


----------



## Flugrost (28. Dezember 2006)

Als Du an der Hütte so angestrengt geschaut hast ob da Räder stehen, hastu Frützz übersehen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. Dezember 2006)

Stichwort Wachenheim - steh ich denn schon auf Deiner Fahndungsliste? ... Schwitz

Guggs du. Wir kriegen sie alllllleeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (29. Dezember 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Als Du an der Hütte so angestrengt geschaut hast ob da Räder stehen, hastu Frützz übersehen.



ah die Bikes hatte ich gesehen....nur kein Fritzz und keine Leute dazu


----------



## Levty (30. Dezember 2006)

Wieder da:





Bilanz:
Knie (links) verdreht.
Knie (links/rechts) aufgeschürft.
Hals steif.
Linke Sehne am Fuß gezerrt, kA wie das geht 
Arsch tut sau weh 
Aber:
Würde auch das Doppelte bezahlen, um nochmal fahren zu können !


----------



## one track mind (30. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Wieder da:



wer? der wayne  ?
nee, im  ernst, hast du bock morgen zu fahren, bzw. kannst du fahren?


----------



## Levty (30. Dezember 2006)

ne, eher nicht. noch viel zu erledign ;(


----------



## Speedbullit (31. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Wieder da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kennst du den wayne


----------



## Levty (31. Dezember 2006)

Ja, sein Bild hängt bei mir an der Wand, aber andere Leute die hier mitlesen interessierts auch, nur die sind gerade ebenfalls im Urlaub.

Sry falls ich im Spamthread Störe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (31. Dezember 2006)

@ Lev. Solange du bei uns mitfährst, hast du solche Verletzungen noch nie gehabt. Hat wieder jemand nicht auf dich aufgepasst  
Ach ja.... und soooo gehts nicht  Jetzt geht`s mal kräftig AWP`s sammeln.   

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/71651


----------



## Tobsn (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo!?! 
Ist hier noch jemand. 

Zimbo, es hat sich gelohnt mit OZM nochmals auf den Drachenfelsen zu klettern. Die beste Szene im neuen Video  
Zusammen natürlich mit dem highspeed Solo von OZM unten im Wolkenbruchweg


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Januar 2007)

Schön ist vor Allem, dass die Abfahrten in ganzer Länge drauf sind!
Dank nochmal an Oli!!!  

PS:
Wer von den Beteiligten noch keine Kopie hat, soll sich bitte bei mir melden,
ich verteil die dann...NUR BETEILIGTE!!!


----------



## one track mind (3. Januar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> PS:
> Wer von den Beteiligten noch keine Kopie hat, soll sich bitte bei mir melden,
> ich verteil die dann...NUR BETEILIGTE!!!



meld...


----------



## Andreas 2905 (3. Januar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wer von den Beteiligten noch keine Kopie hat, soll sich bitte bei mir melden,
> ich verteil die dann...NUR BETEILIGTE!!!



ich ich ich


----------



## Tobsn (3. Januar 2007)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> ich ich ich



Du solltest OZM mal klar machen, dass es sich nicht gehört bei einer Dame mit der Linse immer voll auf den Hintern zu halten.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Januar 2007)

Wenn OZM sich noch weiter verbessert mit dem videografieren, dann können wir bald unsere eigene Roam aufnehmen  Ja ok, nicht ganz..... aber fast


----------



## Andreas 2905 (3. Januar 2007)

ich will das Video auch sehn


----------



## Tobsn (3. Januar 2007)

Hab mir es gerade noch mit musikalischer Untermalung von Kemistry & Storm angeschaut, da wirkt es gleich noch radikaler.


----------



## Andreas 2905 (3. Januar 2007)

Cooles Video 
Für mich ist Luna eindeutig die Heldin der Abfahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (4. Januar 2007)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Cooles Video
> Für mich ist Luna eindeutig die Heldin der Abfahrten



Hast du eigentlich dein Ghost verkauft????


----------



## kawilli (4. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hallo!?!
> Ist hier noch jemand.
> 
> Zimbo, es hat sich gelohnt mit OZM nochmals auf den Drachenfelsen zu klettern. Die beste Szene im neuen Video
> Zusammen natürlich mit dem highspeed Solo von OZM unten im Wolkenbruchweg



kann ich nur bestätigen schade nur das auf dem Video nicht richtig rüberkommt wie steil die Auffahrt wirklich ist. Aber trotzdem noch mal Kompliment an Tobsn Klasse Leistung.  
Habe auch noch Kopien übrig falls noch jemand keine hat bringe sie auf jeden Fall das nächste Mal mit für die die noch keine haben. Ich bin dafür den Oli als professionellen Filmer zu engagieren dann können wir bald professionell Kohle damit machen. 
Gruß an alle Karsten


----------



## kawilli (4. Januar 2007)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Cooles Video
> Für mich ist Luna eindeutig die Heldin der Abfahrten



Die steckt uns alle in den Sack und das ohne Sündteures Fortbewegungsmittel. Ein paar Leckerlies unterwegs und fertig. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Mir scheint, der Oli hat schon alle mit CD's versorgt - oder gab's nen Download?
In Zukunft können wir das gerne so handhaben, dass einer oder zwei die Kopien weiter verteilen...
Ich falle sehr wahrscheinlich am kommenden WE aus - seit gestern bahnt sich eine Erkältung an.
Trotz meinem sehr zähen Immunsystem hat sie's geschafft von gestern auf heute stärker zu werden;
also muss ich damit rechnen, dass es mir morgen und mindestens noch am Samstag noch mal schlechter geht...



Viel Spaß und bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Tobsn (4. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wenn OZM sich noch weiter verbessert mit dem videografieren, dann können wir bald unsere eigene Roam aufnehmen...





kawilli schrieb:


> ...den Oli als professionellen Filmer zu engagieren dann können wir bald professionell Kohle damit machen...



Ihr spielt da mit dem Feuer, wenn OZM merkt, dass Ihm zum vermarktbaren Produkt nur noch entsprechende Fahrer fehlen, dann sind wir als erstes raus    
Schon peinlich wenn der Kameramann besser fährt als die Akteure.   
Allein wie er mich am Ende vom Drachfels auffährt ,...


----------



## OZM (4. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ... mit musikalischer Untermalung von Kemistry & Storm angeschaut...



Her damit als mp3, sonst gibts noch mehr moderne Opern (wie im letzten  )



O.


----------



## kawilli (4. Januar 2007)

@Zimbo Moin du Arbeitsfauler Lump der Download war stark begrenzt daher sollte die Verteilung per CD erfolgen. 
Du kriegst jetzt den Befehl die Erkältung binnen 48 Stunden zu Terminieren und am Samstag wieder pünktlich am Start zu stehen. 
Gute Besserung Karsten


----------



## kawilli (4. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ihr spielt da mit dem Feuer, wenn OZM merkt, dass Ihm zum vermarktbaren Produkt nur noch entsprechende Fahrer fehlen, dann sind wir als erstes raus
> Schon peinlich wenn der Kameramann besser fährt als die Akteure.
> Allein wie er mich am Ende vom Drachfels auffährt ,...



Da hast du Recht du wirkst da wie Harrison Ford in auf der Flucht und immer schön die Klabusterbeerenfräse im Rücken. Irgendwann hat Oli keinen mehr vor sich den er noch filmen könnte oder er richtet die Kamera nach hinten aus.


----------



## Tobsn (4. Januar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> ...am Samstag wieder pünktlich am Start zu stehen. ...



Was geht denn am Samstag.... 
Mein Vorschlag wär ja DÜW und ich zeig Euch ein paar neue schöne Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (4. Januar 2007)

Habe vor, am Sa gaaaaanz low zu machen - wollt mit der Gattin einen Berg von Neustadt aus befahren - je nach Wetterlage bin ich aber allein. Entscheidet sich kurzfristig. Würde also, wenn überhaupt, kurzfristig nach  Bad D. kommen. 


OZM


----------



## dave (4. Januar 2007)

Am Sa würd' ich mich gerne anschließen. DÜW hätte für mich auch durchaus seinen Reiz, da noch völlig unbekannt für mich ...


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Januar 2007)

...neue Trails am Samstag und ich bin wieder nicht dabei.  

@Kawilli:
WAS HEISST DA ARBEITSFAUL, DU LUSCHE?
Meine Arbeitswoche hat immerhin 52 Stunden,
mehr Arbeit geht nicht ohne einen vorhersehbaren Amoklauf...

Viel Spaß am Wochenende - leider ohne mich,
sollte sich mein Zustand bessern habt ihr mich wieder am Bein.


----------



## Levty (4. Januar 2007)

SA würde ich mir auch überlegen mitzufahren. Aber DÜW...


----------



## kawilli (4. Januar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ..
> 
> @Kawilli:
> WAS HEISST DA ARBEITSFAUL, DU LUSCHE?
> ...



Na wer Morgens während der Arbeit so viel zappen kann da kann man ja nicht von arbeiten reden. 
@Tobsn DÜW wär gut mal was anderes und du machst den Guide.
@OZM bring deine bessere Hälfte einfach mit dann ist die Frauenquote etwas ausgeglichener.
Gruß Karsten


----------



## OZM (4. Januar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:
			
		

> @OZM bring deine bessere Hälfte einfach mit ...


danke, aber das geht aus konditionellen Gründen nicht. Und ich hab meine Credits in dieser Hinsicht mehr als aufgebraucht   

OZM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (4. Januar 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> danke, aber das geht aus konditionellen Gründen nicht. Und ich hab meine Credits in dieser Hinsicht mehr als aufgebraucht
> 
> OZM



Das kann ich nachempfinden es gab Zeiten da ging es mir genauso aber seit Zena jetzt konditionell eh besser ist als ich bin ich davon Gottseidank befreit. 
Also Hoffnung nicht aufgeben alles ist möglich. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. Januar 2007)

Dann legt doch mal einen Treffpunkt und Termin fest. 1000h am Parkplatz Fass. Kann damit jeder leben?????


----------



## Flugrost (4. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Dann legt doch mal einen Treffpunkt und Termin fest. 1000h am Parkplatz Fass. Kann damit jeder leben?????



Klar. 
(...bin mal gespannt wann der erste frägt, wo und wanns los geht...)


----------



## dave (4. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> (...bin mal gespannt wann der erste frägt, wo und wanns los geht...)



Da kann ich schnell mit dienen. Hab nämlich keine Ahnung wo's Fass steht!


----------



## Tobsn (4. Januar 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Da kann ich schnell mit dienen. Hab nämlich keine Ahnung wo's Fass steht!



Das Fass steht auf dem Wurstmarktparkplatz in DÜW. 
Einfach die Hauptstraße Richtung Kaiserslautern durch DÜW folgen, dann kommt links ein großer Parkplatz. Weiter fahren bis zum Kreisel und links auf den Parkplatz. 
Wir treffen uns in der Nähe vom Kreisel. 

Gruß


----------



## Andreas 2905 (4. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns in der Nähe vom Kreisel.
> 
> Gruß



*und wann?*?? 
wenn der Markus am Samstag mitkommt sind wir am Start. Falls nicht werde ich meine Tour schon um halb acht  beginnen und um zwei beenden.


----------



## atomica (5. Januar 2007)

Bin morgen auch wieder dabei! Mit frisch geputztem Coilerchen


----------



## MIBO (5. Januar 2007)

werde auch wieder dabei sein....mit ungeputztem Hai


----------



## Tobsn (5. Januar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch wieder dabei! Mit frisch geputztem Coilerchen



Sauber,  

und bringst Du unsere Snowbladerin mit.  



MIBO schrieb:


> ...mit ungeputztem Hai...



Das geht so aber nicht. 


@ ALL
Sonntag (07.01.) wollen wir von Frankenstein nach Neustadt touren. 
Wir nehmen die S-Bahn von MA (9:56) nach Frankenstein (10:48) und werden langsam nach NW zurück schaukeln. Wer Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen mitzushaukeln.  
Hoffe das vewirrt nicht, hat nichts mit der Tour Samstag DÜW Fass zu tun. Die findet wie angekündig um 10 Uhr statt.


----------



## Levty (5. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Sauber,
> 
> und bringst Du unsere Snowbladerin mit.



Ich glaube meine Freundin kommt nicht mit, nein, aber ich.

Und wegen Frankenstein:
Wie lange habt ihr vor DORT zu bleiben? Schließlich gibts da viel zu behüpfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (5. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> und bringst Du unsere Snowbladerin mit.



wird gemacht


----------



## Tobsn (5. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine Freundin kommt nicht mit, nein, aber ich...



Maddin noch nicht aus dem Urlaub zurück? 



Levty schrieb:


> Und wegen Frankenstein:
> Wie lange habt ihr vor DORT zu bleiben? Schließlich gibts da viel zu behüpfen


Du pinkelst wohl an jeden Felsen?  
Ne, wir wollten dort halt schön die Südhänge nach NW abfahren, viel zum Hüpfen gibt es dort nicht, am Schluss halt auf dem Weinbiet.  
Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um das Frankenstein im Odenwald bei Darmstadt.


----------



## one track mind (5. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Und wegen Frankenstein:
> Wie lange habt ihr vor DORT zu bleiben? Schließlich gibts da viel zu behüpfen




frankenstein pfalz und nicht ODW oder denkst du die wollen dann 100km durch die rheinebene fahren um vom ODW nach neustadt zu kommen ?

wenn du bock hast, können wir demnächst mal zur ODW-frankenstein fahren.


----------



## Levty (5. Januar 2007)

kA, dem Tobsn trau ich einiges zu. Und ja, ich piss an jeden Felsen. Nur einige bepisste Felsen bei uns am KS sind einfach WEG!  ...war grad oben... 

@Patrik:
Gerne. Solange mein Hinterbau den morgigen Tag übersteht. Dicke Delle eingefahren, aber ich seh net ob da n Riss is oder net... Ich glaub ich sollte mir eine andere Sportart suchen -.-


----------



## Andreas 2905 (5. Januar 2007)

Markus kommt mit wir sind dann auch um 10 dabei.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. Januar 2007)

@ Lev. Jetzt benehm dich mal wenn du mit uns Älteren unterwegs bist


----------



## Levty (5. Januar 2007)

Nur weil ihr nicht mehr genug Druck habt


----------



## dave (5. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das Fass steht auf dem Wurstmarktparkplatz in DÜW.
> Einfach die Hauptstraße Richtung Kaiserslautern durch DÜW folgen, dann kommt links ein großer Parkplatz. Weiter fahren bis zum Kreisel und links auf den Parkplatz.
> Wir treffen uns in der Nähe vom Kreisel.
> 
> Gruß



Ähm, befindet sich der P in der Ortsmitte oder am Ortsausgang/-anfang? Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht noch einen Straßennamen oder so nennen? Oder gibt's nur einen P + Kreisel in DÜW?

Ansonsten ... bis moin!

@zimbo:
Gute Besserung! Dann halt bis nächste Woche?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. Januar 2007)

@ Dave. Wenn du von KA oder KO kommst fährst du am Ludwigshafener Kreuz auf die A650 Richtung Bad Dürkheim. Immer geradeaus. Auf dem Feuerberg (du siehst im Tal DÜW) kommt rechts eine Abfahrt Bad Dürkheim, geradeaus gehts Richtung DÜW-Bruch. RECHTS abfahren. Straße folgen. Du fährst an etlichen Autohäusen vorbei. An der Ampel, schräg rechts siehst du die Salinen, rechts abbiegen. Straßenverlauf folgen. An der 2 Ampel links (geht nur r.od. l sonst fährst du gg. eine Mauer  ) Nach 100m siehst du links einen Parkplatz und nach weiteren 200m kommt der Kreisel. Dort einfahren und 3 Ausfahrt zum Parkplatz nehmen. Dat wars. Wenn niemand zu spät kommt, müsstest du einige Bikes dort stehen sehen.   Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (5. Januar 2007)

Ogott, ich fahr bei DER EVA mit... wenn die Anfahrt so kompliziert ist, dann gute Nacht...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. Januar 2007)

Quatsch sie ist doch nicht blond


----------



## Andreas 2905 (5. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Quatsch sie ist doch nicht blond



echt nicht ich glaub morgen komm ich mal mit meiner Brille


----------



## Levty (5. Januar 2007)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> echt nicht ich glaub morgen komm ich mal mit meiner Brille


Aua


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. Januar 2007)

Ähhhmmm vielleicht doch ein bisschen


----------



## dave (5. Januar 2007)

@wolfman:
dank dir für die beschreibung! vielleicht sollte ich absichtlich zu spät kommen und einfach die hauptstraße entlangfahren, bis ich einen haufen biker sehe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (5. Januar 2007)

Mach dich morgen auf was gefasst, wolfmann ;D

Ich werde sie auf der Fahrt schon mal bearbeiten, damit sie in Killerstimmung aussteigt und auf dich losgeht


----------



## Andreas 2905 (5. Januar 2007)

sagt mal; lächle ich auch so nett wenn ich schiebe?


----------



## Levty (6. Januar 2007)

Noch gibt es keine Fotos an denen du schiebst, noch...


----------



## atomica (6. Januar 2007)

Also das ist ja wohl ne Frechheit hier das Foto zu posten, wenn ich AUSNAHMSWEISE mal schiebe    

Und Lev: Wenn du irgendwas an meinen (Auto)Fahrkünsten auszusetzen hast, kannste mit dem Zug fahren  
dat hab ich dir aber vorhin schon gesagt  
und übrigens hab ich ca 20 Jahre in DÜW gewohnt und IRGENDWANN auch mal mitbekommen, wo das Fass steht , also keine Sorge


----------



## MIBO (6. Januar 2007)

Nun aber husch husch ins Bett....schon früh


----------



## atomica (6. Januar 2007)

hast ja recht.... gute nacht, bis morgen


----------



## Flugrost (6. Januar 2007)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> sagt mal; lächle ich auch so nett wenn ich schiebe?



Ja, Andreas f a s t so nett


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Januar 2007)

@ Andreas. Du kannst das doch viiieeeelllll besser.   



Heutige Tour war ganz nett, wenn die vielen Forstautobahnen nicht gewesen wären    Auf jeden Fall gibt es eine neue Herausforderung im PW.


----------



## Levty (6. Januar 2007)

So, und an noch einen Felsen gepinkelt. Leider nicht gestanden.

Schade dass man auf dem Video den Sprung und den Sturz sieht, aber das dazwischen nicht. 

Naja, war nice. Bis nächste Woche würde ich sagen


----------



## dave (6. Januar 2007)

@lev:
respekt! das revidiert den kamikaze-eindruck der allerersten tour mit dir - du weißt mittlerweile ev. doch was du tust! 
... was mir persönlich sehr viel wichtiger ist als der drop an sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (6. Januar 2007)

@ lev
Rispäkt - hab mir gerade Deinen Drop angeschaut. Im Prinzip alles richtig oder? Nur der Boden war halt zu weich - shit happens. 

bei so was kann man sich auch mal weh tun  

viele Grüsse 
                     OZM


----------



## Tobsn (6. Januar 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> ..hab mir gerade Deinen Drop angeschaut...


Ich will auch sehen. Schicks mir mal.

@LEV


----------



## zena (6. Januar 2007)

@tobsn: danke fürs Guiding. Nette Trails und das mit dem Wegräumen des Fußvolkes hat auch super geklappt.  

@lev: du wars heut das Zuckerle im Kaffee-Wetter. Mach weiter so und du kannst bald damit Geld verdienen.  

@mibo: keep cool... es klappt besser beim nächsten Mal... jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag

@luna: rispekt vor deinen Zähnen...muss an meine Reaktionszeit arbeiten

@alle: schönen Gruß vom Karsten der sich beim Basteln heut den Hammer aufm Finger gekloppt hat. Ich glaub den darf ich nie allein lassen

@oli`s Andrea: wir warten sehnsüchtig auf dich, trau dich... die Mädelsecke braucht Verstärkung


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Januar 2007)

so, ich bin auch wieder im  lande und wünsche euch allen ein  tolles 2007!! 

tja, da hatte ich dann doch noch einige geile paaauderrrdeeis!!!! freeride ist ssssooooooo geil, nich nur auf dem bike!!! 
.....aber leider alles schon vorbei  

boardkiller.... mein altes board hab ich dank unzähliger steine völlig runiniert und das neue hatte nach 2h auch das erste loch im belag.... 


die ersten tage in ports du soleil lag wenig schnee, was einen schönen blick auf die dortigen trails freigab! jede menge gebaute strecken, völlig abgefahren. also im sommer werde ich dort ne woche lang hingehen! eine woche wird wohl nicht reichen, um alle strecken abzufahren....
wenn einige von euch mitwollen, könnte ich dort auch die hütte organisieren, auf der ich gerade war. max. 18 leute und 150 franken / nacht (komplette hütte). 
der liftpass fürs gesamte gebiet kostet für 6 tage lächerliche 90 franken!
hier gibts ausführliche infos: www.bikepark.ch , das alles ist leider nur im juli + august auf, wenn mein sommer- terminplan steht, werde ich diktatorisch nen termin festlegen und wäre prima, wenn noch n paar leute mitkommen. bis zum mittag dann schon 3000hm bergab schrubben!  


essbare unterwäsche!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (6. Januar 2007)

will auch den sturtz sehen





^^


----------



## Tobsn (7. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...ports du soleil ...ne woche lang hingehen...hütte organisieren, auf der ich gerade war. max. 18 leute und 150 franken / nacht (komplette hütte).
> der liftpass fürs gesamte gebiet kostet für 6 tage lächerliche 90 franken



Ich wär dabei. War vor 2 Jahren für 2 Tage dort, sehr geil. Hab auch noch alle Karten usw. 
Man kann dort eine hammer geile Rundtour machen, trainiert schon mal Eure Unterarme. 

Gruß


----------



## Levty (7. Januar 2007)

Hier das Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tcfccjmi2CQ
Man erkennt... hm, nix? 

Danke an die Anderen dass die mich nicht abgehalten haben , ein wenig Wahnsinn gehörte dazu. Nächstes mal suchen wir was mit einer besseren Landung  Und ja, Dave, jetzt weiß ich was ich machen kann und was nicht. Ist ja jetzt auch schon das dritte Bike seit der Tour .
Und: "Levty Drop"  

Tobsn, du in Portes? hm... Ich nehm die Gondel hoch, bzw den Lift, und du fährst außenherum xD
Der Preis klingt sehr gut. Da der Termin während der Sommerferien ist, sage ich zu. Wird es aber VOR oder NACH unserem Frax sein? ;D

Cheers.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (7. Januar 2007)

danke tobias für den clip

lev, der absprung sieht ja schon gut aus, aber.....


----------



## Tobsn (7. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Und: "Levty Drop"


Kannst ja ein Schild basteln, das bringen wir dann beim nächsten Mal an und begießen es mit Wodka. 



Levty schrieb:


> Tobsn, du in Portes? hm... Ich nehm die Gondel hoch, bzw den Lift, und du fährst außenherum xD


Ja, ich in Ports du Soleil. Und ich werd auch mit den Gondel fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (7. Januar 2007)

servus lev, lass uns doch demnächst mal nach DA fahren -da gibts so sprünge auch mit landung .


----------



## Tobsn (7. Januar 2007)

@Lev: Was macht eigenlich Dein Handgelenk und dem Rest Deines Bodies  

Aber noch viel wichtiger, ist die Bremse ok


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei. War vor 2 Jahren für 2 Tage dort, sehr geil. Hab auch noch alle Karten usw.
> Man kann dort eine hammer geile Rundtour machen, trainiert schon mal Eure Unterarme.
> 
> Gruß


fein! dann machen wir nen marin- härtetest! hehehe! wir kicken das bike!

lev´s unterarme sind immer gut trainiert. in dem alter mit ner freundin, die ihn  nie ranlässt....


----------



## Levty (7. Januar 2007)

Bla, tut weh und kanns nicht wiklich belasten. Bis 10kg kann ich heben. Denke aber das legt sich, nichts weiter. Die ausgelaufene Bremsflüssigkeit hab ich auch nachgefüllt 

Ja Martin. Ihr müsst wissen, der arme arme arbeitslose Martin wohnt in einer WG, mit ihm eine jüngere Mitbewohnerin. Und nachts steht er immer vor ihrer Tür und fleht darum, reinzukommen. TJa... und dann projeziert er das auf mich, so läuft das hier... Schutzblechfahrer!

@Patrik:
Ok, machen wir den Martin-Bus klar, dann läufts.


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...Und nachts steht er immer vor ihrer Tür und fleht darum, reinzukommen.


tja, so ist das mit mir und den frauen. erst wollen sie mich nich reinlassen. dann wollen sie mich nicht mehr gehen lassen. du wirst es auch noch erfahren: die ausdauer kommt halt erst im alter ! 
martin- meine freundinnen nennen mich "unverhofft"


----------



## Levty (7. Januar 2007)

Da wird der geilste schottische Vegetarier feucht unterm Rock:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (7. Januar 2007)

aha! lev hat gekocht!


----------



## dave (7. Januar 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> lev, der absprung sieht ja schon gut aus, aber.....



er ist eigentlich schon sauber gesprungen und gelandet. sah für mich einfach so aus als wäre die zugstufe für den drop unterdämpft gewesen. und wie lev selber meinte, war die relativ flache landung einfach zu weich. das bremst dich dann ziemlich plötzlich ab und du verlierst bei dem impact die kontrolle. 
ist mir letztens auch so ergangen und ich bin im auslauf schlingernd gerade noch so vor einem baum zum stehen gekommen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Januar 2007)

Sooo ich kann mich jetzt in den Club der Freilaufcrasher einreihen. Hab heute meinen Freilauf gekillt. Konnte aber wenigstens mit Geräuschen, ähnlich einem abgefallenen Auspuff, noch zum Bahnhof fahren. Hat was, wenn dir beim Ausbau nur noch Metallspäne entgegenkommen. Und so kleine Kugeln, ich glaube man sagt dazu Lager  , hab ich auch nicht mehr so viele  

@ Martin. Auch dir ein frohes Neues nachträglich. So wie ich dich kenne hast du es sicher gut angefangen.


----------



## strandi (7. Januar 2007)

@lev wo issen der drop?


----------



## dave (7. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Sooo ich kann mich jetzt in den Club der Freilaufcrasher einreihen.



gratulation und willkommen im club. wir nehmen ja auch nicht jeden ...


----------



## Levty (7. Januar 2007)

Jo, noch einer. Machen wir einen neuen Thread auf?

So, jetzt denke ich auch dass es auch am Dämpfer lag... Aber da ich nicht jeden Tag so einen Drop mach, werde ich die Einstellung nicht ändern.
(Meiner Hand gehts viel besser  )

@Strandi:

Wir sind in DÜW gestartet, über den Bismarkturm irgendwohin und ab da kA... frag den Tobsn!


----------



## Tobsn (7. Januar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> @lev wo issen der drop?



Ich antworte mal für LEV, ist doch auf den Kopf gefallen.
Der Drop ist oben am Rahnfelsen, zu Beginn der Abfahrt (Weißer Punkt).

Gruß


----------



## Tobsn (7. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Sooo ich kann mich jetzt in den Club der Freilaufcrasher einreihen...



Das ist die Strafe für Tourverweigerer   

Hatten heute auch einen Freilaufcrash, scheint ansteckend zu sein,... 
... bring morgen mein Bike zum Impfen.


----------



## dave (7. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hatten heute auch einen Freilaufcrash, scheint ansteckend zu sein,...



is nicht wahr, oder?!
kannst lev dafür bei der nächsten tour verheizen. er hat den virus schließlich erst in umlauf gebracht!


----------



## Levty (7. Januar 2007)

Umlauf? Ich dachte Freilauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (7. Januar 2007)

oh shit! lev ist echt ansteckend! vor nem jahr das erste mal mit ihm gefahren- seitdem jede menge platten, genauso wie er immer. und jetzt die freilauf- seuche! ich überlege, meinen freilauf in ne sterile tüte oder so zu packen.....
 

ich kann ja für die nächsten touren ne ersatz- hr- nabe mitnehmen. das umspeichen wird dann allerdings etwas dauern....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Januar 2007)

Angefangen mit dem Disaster hat ja Dr. Zimbo. 
@ Lev. Dein Freilauf sieht ja noch stabil aus. Wenn ich meinen betrachte    Werd wahrscheinlich gleich mal 6 Sperrhaken bestellen. Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Flugrost (7. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> oh shit! lev ist echt ansteckend! vor nem jahr das erste mal mit ihm gefahren- seitdem jede menge platten, genauso wie er immer. und jetzt die freilauf- seuche! ich überlege, meinen freilauf in ne sterile tüte oder so zu packen.....



Pack lieber den Lev in ne sterile Tüte - Quarantänemaßnahme.

So, nach meinem heutigen PW-Cross (Kl-Maikammer) bin ich morgen doch lieber Läufer als Radfahrer (summa summarum waren das ca 70 Km/2kHm)

Das is üb. der 4. bekannte Freilauf in 6Wochen. Müsst ihr jeder blöden Modeströmung hinterherhecheln?


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Pack lieber den Lev in ne sterile Tüte - Quarantänemaßnahme.


stimmt. besser ist das. an und in meinem auto geht auch nur was kaput, wenn er mitfährt......



Flugrost schrieb:


> So, nach meinem heutigen PW-Cross (summa summarum waren das ca 70 Km/2kHm)


  haste  ja jede menge anti-wp- punkte gesammelt.... hehe!



Flugrost schrieb:


> Das is üb. der 4. bekannte Freilauf in 6Wochen. Müsst ihr jeder blöden Modeströmung hinterherhecheln?


tja, biker brauchen halt viel freilauf!  



spontanität will wohl bedacht sein!


----------



## Levty (7. Januar 2007)

*rülps*


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Januar 2007)

lev, benimm dich, ja!?


rösti, du hast mir den tunten- smiley versprochen!!!!


----------



## Levty (7. Januar 2007)

Können wir das nächste Mal nochmal zum Rahnfelsen? Ich muss meinen Tacho suchen -.-


----------



## Flugrost (8. Januar 2007)

Bitteschön, ihr Süßen  :


----------



## Levty (8. Januar 2007)

Ogott, das Ding hat den Titel "gayfight"...

...leider finde ich gerade das "Stößchen" Bild vom eL nicht, vom Weinbiet. Das würde so gut hier reinpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (8. Januar 2007)

du meinst das würde gut zu EUCH passen ;-)


----------



## Tobsn (8. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> So, nach meinem heutigen PW-Cross (Kl-Maikammer) bin ich morgen doch lieber Läufer als Radfahrer (summa summarum waren das ca 70 Km/2kHm)



   

Heut wär Schwimmen


----------



## Tobsn (8. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Können wir das nächste Mal nochmal zum Rahnfelsen? Ich muss meinen Tacho suchen -.-



Wo willst Du den da suchen? 
Bei der Aufschlagsenergie hat es den wahrscheinlich in eine stationäre Umlaufbahn katapultiert und zählt fleißig WPs.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> waren das ca 70 Km/2kHm



Heißt das 70 Km und 2 kleine Höhenmeter


----------



## Levty (8. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wo willst Du den da suchen?
> Bei der Aufschlagsenergie hat es den wahrscheinlich in eine stationÃ¤re Umlaufbahn katapultiert und zÃ¤hlt fleiÃig WPâs.


Ne, ich hab da bei der "BruchLandung" zwar den ganzen Boden aufgewÃ¼hlt, jedoch dÃ¼rfte der Tacho dort irgendwo sein.

Wenn ihr dort vorbeifahren solltet, wÃ¤re es nett, wenn ihr mal schauen wÃ¼rdet  ohne Tacho kein WP!


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2007)

sag mal levty für dich könnte man doch ein tacho entwickeln der zu allen drum und drann auch noch die "Impackt" kraft misst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Januar 2007)

Jemand der mit einem kleinen billigen Gummi seinen HAC befestigt und es auch noch vor der Tour gesagt bekommt das es sehr mutig ist, HAT ES NICHT ANDERST VERDIENT  
@ Lev.Es hat heute so geregnet, dass das Teil sicher total aufgeweicht ist. Poste mal den TH an, der ist desöfteren im Bereich DÜW unterwegs.


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Januar 2007)

@ lev: willst nen funktionsfähigen sigma bc1200 rds? ich verschenk ihn - aber du mußt ihn abholen kommen


----------



## Levty (8. Januar 2007)

Sehe gerade dass er Kabellos ist, dann passt es perfekt!
Wo wohnst du? Wo fährst du demnächst mit? 

@Andreas: Ich habe auch nicht bedacht, dass ich mich irgendwelche Klippen runterstürzen würde!


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Januar 2007)

frankenthal

mitfahren ist zur zeit nicht, weil ich straßenreifen drauf hab (beim straßenradl is der rahmen gebrochen). bis ich irgendwann in den nächsten monaten wieder was für die straße hab, darf das mtb herhalten. kannst dich ja per pn melden, wenn du unter der woche vorbeikommen willst.


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Bitteschön, ihr Süßen  :


danke!
der linke smiley erinnert mich irgendwie an lev.....  

hey lev, haste etwa den tacho mit meinem gehäuse dort liegen lassen? und warum nicht gleich danach gesucht? erst später aufgefallen, dass da was abgefallen ist?
downhiller mit tacho- pah!


----------



## Levty (9. Januar 2007)

Ja. Nein.

Nacht.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. Januar 2007)

Na prima. Die Schraubverbindung zu meinem Freilaufkörper ist gebrochen und d.h. neue HR-Nabe. O-Ton meines Händlers. Sie sollten vielleicht andere Wege im PW fahren und ihr Rad etwas mehr schonen. Na was denn noch alles  Ach und Garantie   Hoffe mal das die ganze Geschichte bis Samstag erledigt ist.


----------



## eL (9. Januar 2007)

fein fein... da hast du ja jetzt die chance dir ne richtige hinterradnabe zu kaufen.


p.s. die hügis sind auch keine richtigen


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> O-Ton meines Händlers. Sie sollten vielleicht andere Wege im PW fahren und ihr Rad etwas mehr schonen.


ok. du wirst also jetzt gemütlicher fahren. ich kann dir n paar nette runden um limburgerhof beschreiben. wir schicken dir dann am samstag auch ansichtskarten vom weinbiet und so.....  

mein kleiner russischer sparingspartner hat anscheinend am woe keine  zeit, dann werde ich am woe euch alleine zeigen, wie man (gefühlte) 560 watt kontrolliert in den freilauf einfliessen lässt! 

ich warte auf tourenvorschlag. wie wäre es mit neustadt classic?


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Januar 2007)

ach ja, das wort des jahres 2006 ist  schon gewählt worden.... es war komischerweise nicht "klabusterbeerenfräse"   

meinen wort- vorschlag für 2007 sag ich euch am woe.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (9. Januar 2007)

Wort 2006: Pußy?
Dein Wort verrate ich jetzt allen: Schusswundensex 

So, das kommt NICHT von mir, sondern vom Martin!


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Januar 2007)

falsch!!!!     
ok, jetzt richtig....


----------



## Levty (9. Januar 2007)

Beides?


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Januar 2007)

unwort des jahres 2006:
-levty
-eta
-absenkbare gabel
.....


----------



## Levty (9. Januar 2007)




----------



## Levty (9. Januar 2007)

Hey Eva, ich hab mir letztens mal dein Bike ausgeliehen und bin in HD auf der DH gefahren:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dIxYh0vZuk
Jetzt bist du dran


----------



## atomica (9. Januar 2007)

da muss ich aber noch ein bissl üben  

Aber wenigstens haste das Bike heil gelassen  Hab gar nicht gemerkt, dass es kurz aus meinem Keller verschwunden war. Aber es freut sich ja immer über etwas Auslauf/Freilauf


----------



## Flugrost (10. Januar 2007)

Wolf, da hast Du ja echt Pech! Such Dir ne schöne Nabe aus. Die Felge is ja noch in Ordnung. 
Einige schwören auf DT Naben...


----------



## Levty (10. Januar 2007)

...und einige haben schon mal eine Hügi geschafft zu zerbröseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (10. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Schraubverbindung zu meinem Freilaufkörper ist gebrochen ... Ach und Garantie



Ähm, moment mal,

wie alt ist das Bike?

Wenn < 2 J, ist der Fall ja wohl nicht schwierig.

Die Zeiten, in denen Händler und Hersteller die Garantiebedingungen einschränken können wie sie wollen sind zum Glück schon ein paar Jahre vorbei. Das ist ein *ENDURO *bike. Dafür gibt es zwar keine schriftliche Definition, aber es gibt einen _common sense_ darüber was Enduro biken ist. Wenn Dein Händler oder Speci da anderer Meinung sind, kann man das ja von nem Sachverständigen klären lassen - der Verlierer zahlt die Zeche.

Zitat von der Speci hp:
"Für all jene, die die Landschaft auf dem Weg zur Ziellinie nur als bunte Streifen wahrnehmen...

...ALL MOUNTAIN
FAHRERLEBNIS ENDURO
Die Zeiten, in denen man entweder leiden oder einen Shuttle nutzen musste, um mit einem fähigen Abfahrtsgerät auf den Berg zu kommen, sind endgültig vorbei. Mit unseren für 2007 komplett neu entwickelten Enduro SL macht das Bergauffahren (fast) genau so einen Riesenspaß wie die anschließende Jagd mit 150 mm Federweg bergab. Dafür sorgt das bei manchen Modellen mit knapp über 12 kg sensationell geringe Gesamtgewicht ebenso wie die maximale Vortriebseffizienz des FSR Hinterbaus mit unserem neu entwickelten AFR Federbein."

Ist zwar von 07, ändert aber nix am Prinzip

Allerdings solltest Du vorher mal kucken, ob Rost aus den Resten Deines Freilaufes rieselt (oder alles ein brauner Matsch ist). Als Gegner würde ich das dann als mangelnde Pflege interpretieren und dann ists kein Konstruktions- bzw. Herstellungsfehler sondern erhöhter Verschleiss in Folge mangelhafter Wartung.

OZM


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Januar 2007)

Wohl doch, da ein Sperrhaken total zerbrösel ist, also nur noch Aluschrott und mir die Kette hinter den Kranz gesprungen ist und dadurch Abrieb an den Speichen erkennbar. Begründung. Dadurch kann es ohne weiteres zu diesem Bruch gekommen sein. Beweise das Gegenteil. Nur wem ist so etwas nicht schon passiert?? Wenn ich jetzt mit Sachverständigen etc. komme, muss ich schon mal in Vorlage treten und ich kann mir gleich die teuerste Hügli kaufen. Eigentlich das Gleiche wie bei meinem Dämpfer. Stark beansprucht. 
Ein Bekannter von mir der Rechtsanwalt ist sagte, dass es bei allen Gegenständen an denen Verschleißteile dran sind nach 6 Monaten sehr schwierig ist Garantieansprüche geltend zu machen. Ausnahme Rahmen. Wie gesagt die 6 Monatsregel. Darüberhinaus must du als Käufer den Nachweis einer ordnungsgemäßen Handhabung beweisen. Ist ziemlich schwierig bei einem zerbröselten Sperrhaken und einem gebrochenen Gewinde. Bleibt eigentlich nur..... neuen Bikehändler suchen, der kulanter ist.


----------



## Speedbullit (10. Januar 2007)

klugscheißmodus an

garantie und gewährleistung ist auseinanderzuhalten.

garantie ist eine freiwillige leistung des garantiegebers. davon unabhängig stehen dem käufer per gesetz gewährleistungsrechte bei vorliegen eines mangels zu. wurde eine garantie gewährt, steht diese dem käufer neben den gewährleistungsrechten zu.

klugscheismodus aus


----------



## Speedbullit (10. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir der Rechtsanwalt ist sagte, dass es bei allen Gegenständen an denen Verschleißteile dran sind nach 6 Monaten sehr schwierig ist Garantieansprüche geltend zu machen. .



das wird er so nicht gesagt haben,

denn die 6 monatsregel gilt für die gewährleistungrechte ( § 476 BGB). tritt innerhalb der ersten 6 monate ein mangel auf, wird vermutet, dass er bereits bei übergabe der kaufsache vorlag.

übernimmt der verkäufer ein haltbarkeitsgarantie, wird vermutet, dass ein während der geltungsdauer auftretender sachmangel die rechte aus der garantie begründet ( § 443 Abs. II BGB)

Mr. wolfman, solltest die garantiezeit noch nicht abgelaufen sein, wende dich an den garantiegeber und verlange ersatz (bzw. je nachdem was im garantievertrag geregelt ist). er muss dir dann nachweisen, dass der mangel durch unsachgemäßen gebrauch aufgetreten ist.

die abgrenzung verschleiß mangel, ist meistens bei den gewährleistungsrechten ein problem, da der käufer grundsätzlich das vorliegen eines mangels beweisen muss und ein mangel im sinne der gewährleistung dann nicht vorliegt wenn die "ausfallerscheinungen" durch verschleiß entstanden sind.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Januar 2007)

@ Speedbullit. Dann werd ich wohl nochmal ein Gespräch führen. Berufe mich dann mal auf deine Ausführungen. Mit diesem schei$$ Garantie/Gewährleistungskriterien bin ich nicht so bewandert. War immer der Meinung 2 Jahre Garantie. Was innerhalb dieser Zeit kaputt geht wird ersetzt. So einfach scheint es aber nicht zu sein.
Danke vorab mal. Informiere weiter.


----------



## Speedbullit (10. Januar 2007)

Um zur weitern Verwirrung beizutragen, bleibt noch darauf hinzuweisen, dass zwischen Beschaffenheits- und Haltbarkeitsgarantie unterschieden wird.

Mit der Beschaffenheitsgarantie garantiert der Verkäufer oder der Hersteller einer Sache eine bestimmte Beschaffenheit zum Zeitpunkt der Gefahrübergangs. 

Mit der Haltbarkeitsgarantie garantiert der Verkäufer oder der Hersteller einer Sache, dass diese für eine bestimmte Dauer eine bestimmte Beschaffenheit behält.

Dies ist deshalb interessant, da bei einer Beschaffenheitsgarantie (ebenso wie bei den Gewährleistungsrechetn) der Käufer grundsätzlich zu Beweisen hat, dass überhaupt ein Mangel vorliegt. Denn nicht jeder Defekt ist ein Mangel. Reißt ein Zahnriemen z.Bsp nach 100.000 km liegt ein verschleißbedingter Defekt vor. 

Aber das geht jetzt zu weit, geh einfach zu deinem Händler leg ihn das Teil auf den Tisch und sag: Ich hab Garantie ich will ein Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (10. Januar 2007)

Hi wolfman, du kannst doch auch einfach die nabe selbst zum entsprechenden Deutschlandvertrieb schicken. Ich würd eh garantiefälle selbst und nicht über den Händler abwickeln. denn bei kulanzfragen macht der ton die musik und wenn ich den händler das kaputte teil einschicken lass, kann ich nicht wissen, ob der vielleicht nicht ne total undiplomatische art hat mit dem hersteller zu verhandeln.


----------



## OZM (10. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wohl doch, da ein Sperrhaken total zerbrösel ist, also nur noch Aluschrott



die Sperrhaken sind aus Stahl - die können platzen

das direkte gegenüber, also die "Rasterung" ist auch aus Stahl - auch das geht manchmal kaputt

manchmal ist der innere Teil, also da wo die Sperrklinken gelagert sind aus Alu, auch da kann es zu Brüchen kommen.




			
				wolfman-44 schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Kette hinter den Kranz gesprungen ist und dadurch Abrieb an den Speichen erkennbar



Abrieb macht mal gar nix, den haste, wenn Du an "verstellte Schaltung" auch nur denkst. Sie Speichen können auch mal locker 1/5 - 1/4  weggekratzt sein (das sieht dann wirklich sehr übel aus und in diesem Bereich gebrochenene Speichen kannste dann auch nicht mehr reklamieren). Wenn der Freilauf dadurch Schaden nehmen sollte, kann man das sehen (je nach Bauart sieht das unterschiedlich aus; is dann halt irgendeine Art von *axialer* Kraftwirkung zu sehen (Lagersitze verdrückt, Sprengringe verbogen etc. muß man anschauen). Dies aber einfach zu behaupten ist etwas billig (würd ich aber als Händler ggf auch machen).

Wenn die Fronten abkühlen, würd ich ihm das Ding hinstellen und sagen: 

"Der Freilauf ist kaputt, ich führe das auf einen Herstellungsfehler zurück, *weil die Sperrklinken gebrochen und nicht etwa durchgerutscht sind*. Die Spuren des Kettenklemmers haben keine Wirkung auf den Freilauf gehabt, weil im Bereich des Freilaufs keine Spuren axialer Krafteinwirkung zu sehen sind (außerdem ist das 2 Tage nachdem Du das Bike gekauft hast in Folge fehlerhafter Einstellung der Gangsschalung passiert  insofern eh sein verschulden - ähm aber die kratzer auf den Speichen sollten nicht mehr frisch sein." 
Das gleiche (ohne den Teil mit der Schaltung  ) auf einen Zettel mit Datum geschrieben und dazugelegt. 

Wenn er das anders sieht, soll er Dirs *schriftlich* begründen. Und sich außerdem überlegen, ob er Dich als Kunde behalten möchte. 

Wenn er Deinen "Brief" und das LR nicht annehmen will:
"Wenn Sie das nicht annehmen, schick ichs Ihnen per Einschreiben aber dann 
wird die Lösung dieses Problems sicher keinem von uns Freude breiten".



			
				wolfman-44 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dadurch kann es ohne weiteres zu diesem Bruch gekommen sein. Beweise das Gegenteil.



An dieser Stelle würd ich das Beweisprinzip etwas aufweichen und auf Laufräder verweisen, sie ebenfalls Kettenspuren an den Speichen aufweisen und nicht kaputt gegangen sind (mußt dann halt auch dabei haben). Das ist zwar kein richtiger Beweis im Sinne der Logik, aber für den "Alltagsbedarf" solltes es reichen. Pokern kann man da auch ganz gut; schließlich stehen 500 verkratze Laufräder einem kaputten Freilauf gegenüber. Wenn er von Dir den ganz wasserdichten Beweis verlangt, würde ich ihm vorwerfen, das er damit zu einer erheblichen Verschärfung des Konflikts beiträgt und er dann von dir auch kein Entgegenkommen mehr erwarten kann (das ist dann der Teil der sehr leise und etwas traurig betont wird). 

Gleichzeitig könnte man mal die Fühler in Richtung "Kompromiss" ausfahren - der richtige Moment ist glaub dann, wenn Du beginnst Oberwasser zu bekommen. Wenn die Felle davon schwimmen, machts keinen Sinn, da Deine Verhandlungsposition schwach ist und Du für einen Kompromiss ja verhandeln mußt. 

Das Prob ist einfach, für den Händler steht relativ viel Geld auf dem Spiel. Wenns "nur" um ein XT laufrad mit ner popeligen 321 ging, wärs die Mühe nicht Wert, Nutzungsvergütung durch Dich und von Ihm ein neues HR und beide sind zufrieden. Wenn der aber die Nabe da rauspuhlen muß und dann ne neue einspeichen, das wird ja der Wahn. Das bringts sowas von überhaupt nicht. 

Wenn er nur den Freilauf wechselt, wirds vielleicht noch schlimmer: 
erst neuen Feilauf bestellen dann merken, dass irgendwas an der nabe auch kaputt gegangen ist, dann neue Nabe bestellen und umspeichen. 

Ich denk da sollten beide Seiten ein bischen aufeinander zugehen. Schließlich biste ja schon ne Weile mit dem LR unterwegs. Und hast Du es nach den ersten 200 km nachzentrieren lassen?? Wenn nein: is auch nicht gut für die Felge und und und. 

Außerdem hast Du uns immer noch nicht gesagt, wie alt das Dingen jetz nun ist.

Ich mein: das ist immer das gleiche: wir fahren alle die super modernen high techt Raketen aber bei der Wartung ist nicht viel los. Zum Fox Luftdämpfer steht im Manual: Spätestens wenn keine Spuren von Fett auf der Gleitfläche zu sehen sind, muß die Luftkammer gewartet werden. Das beachtet (ausser Tobsn vielleicht) keine Sau - aber Jeder will nen 400 g Luftdämpfer mit Pro pedal, Durchschlagschutz etc. Statt dessen wird das Bike schön nach jeder Fahrt mit nem Schlauch abgespritzt und dann wundern sich die Leut wenn sowas wie ein Freilauf hobs geht - ich sag schon immer: auch mim Gartenschlauch kommt das Wasser fast überall hin und da bleibts dann. Bei Nässe ist der Bike-Verschleiss einfach um den Faktor 10 höher und fertig. Das ist so 



			
				wolfman-44 schrieb:
			
		

> ... War immer der Meinung 2 Jahre Garantie. Was innerhalb dieser Zeit kaputt geht wird ersetzt.




Oooops
ne, so einfach isses nu auch wieder nich.

erstens isses Gewährleistung(s*pflicht*) (erste 6 Mon Beweis bei Verkäufer; restliche 18 Monate bei Käufer Details siehe Speedbullit) und zweitens isses an bestimmte Nutzungsbedingungen gekoppelt und zwar von Anfang an (bloß kann da der Gewährleistungspflichtige nicht reinschreiben was er will - also bei nem Enduro: "nicht auf unebenen Wegen fahren" iss nich), bestimmte Wartungsintervalle aber schon eher (ein Jahr nur mit Kettenöl, Luftpumpe und Gartenschlauch is aber eben auch nicht - auch wenns oft funktioniert und von manchen Testern auch so beschrieben wird). Wenn Du das Bike regelmäßig in Inspektion hattest, kannst Du darauf verweisen. 

Erst das, was freiwillig über die Gewährleistung hinausgeht, heißt dann Garantie - und auch dafür formuliert der Hersteller oder der Verkäufer (je nachdem wer die Garantie gewährt) bestimmte Bedingungen. 


OZM


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Januar 2007)

stop! stop! stop! mir blutet ja schon das ohr. oder besser gesagt das auge! sooooo viel fachsimpelei.....
was ist nur aus unserem schönem späm-fred geworden.....


----------



## strandi (10. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> stop! stop! stop! mir blutet ja schon das ohr. oder besser gesagt das auge! sooooo viel fachsimpelei.....
> was ist nur aus unserem schönem späm-fred geworden.....



ich finds ganz interessant...gibt ja noch andere die unschöne erfahrungen mit der fahrradindustrie haben


----------



## Levty (10. Januar 2007)

Komm, sag bitte dass mein Virus bis nach København rübergesaust ist und dein Freilauf auch hin ist . . .


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Januar 2007)

ich kann nur so viel dazu sagen: garantiefälle würde ICH über den dealer machen. wenn der mann halbwegs kompetent ist und dich als kunden gewinnen (oder behalten)will, dann zieht der das durch. es kommt für ne firma besser rüber, wenn jemand mit "kompetenz" in deren augen, sich meldet und nen garantiefall abgewickelt haben will, als wenn sich ein endkunde meldet (muss nicht, kann aber). evtl. hat dein händler dann für die zeit zur überbrückung ein ersatz-laufrad am start.


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Speedbullit. Dann werd ich wohl nochmal ein Gespräch führen. Berufe mich dann mal auf deine Ausführungen. Mit diesem schei$$ Garantie/Gewährleistungskriterien bin ich nicht so bewandert. War immer der Meinung 2 Jahre Garantie. Was innerhalb dieser Zeit kaputt geht wird ersetzt. So einfach scheint es aber nicht zu sein.
> Danke vorab mal. Informiere weiter.



Hi Wolfi 
isch kann dir was leihen,wenn du diesen "Rechtsstreit"
hier durchziehen willst   
Gruß Guru


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Januar 2007)

Moin zusammen,
erst mal danke für die ganzen Infos. Dieser ganze BGBschei$$ ist wirklich (glücklicherweise) nicht mein Gebiet. Werd mom mein HR aus dem Cannondale nehmen bis ich die Sachlage geklärt habe. Anscheinend werd ich stärkere Geschütze bei meinem Händler auffahren müssen.
In diesem Sinne bis Samstag. Apropo Samstag. Gleiche Zeit/Ort?
1000h Gimmeldingen


----------



## Tobsn (11. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...HR aus dem Cannondale nehmen ...



Eine Coda Nabe im Speci,  
das geht nicht  



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> 1000h Gimmeldingen


Wie wär 10 Uhr in Maikammer und dann mal Richtung Süden.  
Da soll es auch nette Sachen geben.  
Da kenn ich mich nicht gut aus und hätte Lust auf was Neues.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Eine Coda Nabe im Speci,
> das geht nicht


Also mal hallo. Da ist eine Mavic 321 mit XT Nabe drin. Und das kann ich meinem Speci schon zumuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (11. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...Mavic 321 mit XT Nabe ...



Dann ist ja gut.


----------



## strandi (11. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Komm, sag bitte dass mein Virus bis nach København rübergesaust ist und dein Freilauf auch hin ist . . .



jetzt sei mal net so eingebildet...immerhin hab ich den ersten freilauf im januar 05 beim butterfly-uphill durch pure wadenpower zerbröselt


----------



## Levty (11. Januar 2007)

Als ob meiner begab zerbröselt wäre. Alles auf einem Trail mit 89° Steigung passiert... 

@ Wolfmann:
Wieso immer Samstag


----------



## Tobsn (11. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...Wieso immer Samstag...


Weil Wolfmann Sonntags keinen Freilauf hat


----------



## Levty (11. Januar 2007)

Ok, der Grund ist legitim.
Egal, hab an dem WE eh keine Zeit...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Weil Wolfmann Sonntags keinen Freilauf hat



Danke fürs Gespräch  STIMMT!!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Januar 2007)

Tach!!!

Äch bän wieda da!
Zwar noch nicht ganz gesundet, aber wieder einigermaßen fit...
Leider weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich am WE biken kann - da hab ich
sozusagen Termine. Wenn's irgendwie klappt bin ich aber dabei.

Und jetzt noch nen Feierabends-Gruß und Tschüss!


----------



## Tobsn (12. Januar 2007)

10 Uhr Gimmeldingen oder was ???


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Januar 2007)

Hab auch noch nichts gehört. Dann lass uns 1000h Gimmeldingen mal fest machen. Können ja übers Weinbiet, Hohe Loog, Kalmit Richtung Maikammer. Dann hämmer schun a mol 2,5 Berge und können wieder heim fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (12. Januar 2007)

...ich könnt :kotz: 
-von gestern auf heute ist der Schnupfen wieder verstärkt ausgebrochen,
und damit ist für morgen Biken abgesagt.  
So nen Mist hab ich noch nicht erlebt, dass ich wegen 'ner "Erkältung" über
eine Woche krank bin...    

Naja dann halt nochmal viel Spaß ohne mich im Wald...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Januar 2007)

Hey Zimbo, deine Viren sind aber hartnäckig  Hoffentlich haben die nichts mit den Freilaufviren zu tun die Lev in die Landschaft gesetzt hat  Wünsch dir eine gute Besserung und dass du nächste Woche wieder fit bist. Dann fährst du einfach einen Berg mehr


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Januar 2007)

Klar, erst drei Wochen gar nicht fahren, dann alles auf einmal nachholen...
Nächste Woche bin ich dann im Studio und darf "einbrüllen".
Aber Biken muss dann trotzdem gehen.

Bis dann halt...


----------



## Andreas 2905 (12. Januar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> So nen Mist hab ich noch nicht erlebt, dass ich wegen 'ner "Erkältung" über
> eine Woche krank bin...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Januar 2007)

...aber ich schluck doch schon die ganze Woche ein Antibiotikum.
Wie gesagt - ich verschdehs net!


----------



## atomica (12. Januar 2007)

Von mir auch gute Besserung! Wirst bestimmt auch ohne Schnitzel wieder gesund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (12. Januar 2007)

Danke, Danke!!!

Also Tofu-Schnitzel sind auch gesund und Antibiotika gibt's übrigens auch in Tabletten-Form.  

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## Tobsn (12. Januar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...aber ich schluck doch schon die ganze Woche ein Antibiotikum...



Von mir auch gute Besserung.  

Du kennst ja den Spruch: 
Mit Antibiotika dauert es eine Woche, ohne 7 Tage.


----------



## Levty (12. Januar 2007)

Gute Besserung. Nächste Woche werde ich dann auch wieder mitfahren.
Dieses WE bin ich leider ausgebucht  ...oder doch besser 
Nja.

Und ich hab die Eva bei der Arbeit gesehen  
Schöner Arbeitsplatz xD


----------



## atomica (12. Januar 2007)

Und ich hab den Lev mit seiner Freundin gesehen   

Jetzt ist ja auch klar, warum du am Wochenende keine Zeit hast


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Januar 2007)

...warum - ist sie SOOO ein Drachen?  

@Tobsn:
normalerweise Geht das bei mir schneller und ohne Antibiodumm,
diesmal hat's mich aber etwas heftiger erwischt. Vielleicht hätte ich
den Onkel Doc doch mal genauer Fragen sollen...

Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch auf jeden Fall, ich geh jetzt heim...
(tolle Idee arbeiten zu gehen, wenn's gerade mal ein bißchen besser wird.
Jetzt hab ich's davon...)


----------



## Flugrost (12. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Und ich hab die Eva bei der Arbeit gesehen
> Schöner Arbeitsplatz xD



Wars Du bei Mac D.?


----------



## atomica (12. Januar 2007)

Nee, er is Taxi gefahren


----------



## Flugrost (12. Januar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> Nee, er is Taxi gefahren



Axo, ich dachte eher an aschaffen gehen.
Dieser Snapshot wurde mir anonym übermittelt. Ganz klar rechts zu erkennen: Lev!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ganz klar rechts zu erkennen: Lev!



Ist ja richtig zum verlieben..... aber nein...... Lev ist ja schon vergeben.......gellle Martin


----------



## Levty (12. Januar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> Nee, er is Taxi gefahren



Nee... An meinem Auto ist der Riemen ja noch ganz, gelle Eva 

@ Flugrost:
Hm, shit. Ich dachte auf der Party waren Fotos verboten :-/ Das kommt davon wenn man Billigwodka trinkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (12. Januar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> Und ich hab den Lev mit seiner Freundin gesehen


stellt sich nur die frage, welche seiner freundinnen......   

äh, moment, ich will ja nicht seine chancen bei hier eventuell mitlesenden frauen mindern, also lev ist absolut solo und immer zu haben! ganz klar, dass er im falle einer beziehung die treue in person ist!   


@ zimbo: auch meinerseits gute besserung!!!


----------



## Levty (12. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> stellt sich nur die frage, welche seiner freundinnen......


Welcome to the Dr. Sommer Team.


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Welcome to the Dr. Sommer Team.


doch soooo jung?
tja, learning by doing!  
jugend trainiert für olympia!


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Januar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> ach nochwas:
> in gimmeldingen,
> in gimmeldingen,
> da lässt`s sich trefflich
> pimmel schwingen.


          

und noch einen:


one track mind schrieb:


> grad hört ich noch die englein singen
> und träumt`von schönen frauen,
> da hörte ich die bimmel klingeln,
> graustes morgengrauen,
> ...


----------



## Flugrost (13. Januar 2007)

Patrik for Literatur MTB Nobel Price - mein reden schon seit immer!


			
				Lev schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt davon wenn man Billigwodka trinkt


Selbst Dein Herr Du bist, junger Padawan bald aber, ein Jedi Du wirst sein.


----------



## Levty (13. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Selbst Dein Herr Du bist, junger Padawan bald aber, ein Jedi Du wirst sein.



Drogen nix gut, Pellkartoffel


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. Januar 2007)

Jetzt ist es soweit. Der Levtische Virus hat sich weiter ausgebreitet. Bei unserer "Spezialabfahrt" vom Weinbiet gabs unmittelbar hintereinander 2 Snakebites  
Wer kann helfen diesen Virus einzudämmen.  
@ Lev. Die Palz wird für dich gesperrt


----------



## Levty (13. Januar 2007)

HAAAA-HAAAA!

Wer denn? 

Nö, auch wenn da STOP steht, geh ich weiter! 

Jetzt Nachtleben auskosten.


----------



## one track mind (13. Januar 2007)

moin, geht wer morgen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (13. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Jetzt Nachtleben auskosten.


na dann beeile dich mal! du musst ja in deinem alter um 22h wieder zuhause sein!


----------



## Flugrost (14. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Drogen nix gut, Pellkartoffel


Nix Drogen, Fozzy Episode 3!


----------



## Levty (14. Januar 2007)

Boa, grad heim und NICHT besoffen... Das schaff ich selten...


----------



## one track mind (14. Januar 2007)

geht jetzt wer fahrn heut ???


----------



## one track mind (14. Januar 2007)

ok, ihr larven: dann geh ich eben alleine fahrn


----------



## Tobsn (14. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ..., jedoch dürfte der Tacho dort irgendwo sein.
> 
> Wenn ihr dort vorbeifahren solltet, wäre es nett, wenn ihr mal schauen würdet  ohne Tacho kein WP!



Erledigt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Erledigt!!!


HAHAHA, ich weiÃ jetzt wieso der Martin jetzt zu mir fÃ¤hrt. Hehe, geil, THX!

â¬dit: Jetzt hab ich ihn =)


----------



## Tobsn (14. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> HAHAHA, ich weiß jetzt wieso der Martin jetzt zu mir fährt. Hehe, geil, THX!



Ich hab die Ausgrabung geleitet und den Krater lokalisiert, das im Kompost wühlen hab ich dann unserem Lakaien überlassen.  

Und sehe da er wurde fündig.


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich hab die Ausgrabung geleitet und den Krater lokalisiert, das im Kompost wühlen hab ich dann unserem Lakaien überlassen.


gar nix hast du! ich hab den gefunden, du wärest blind drüber hinweg gelaufen!
lakaien    

ausserdem haste die ganze überraschung bei lev versaut!






Levty schrieb:


> Boa, grad heim und NICHT besoffen... Das schaff ich selten...


oh, süss, jetzt steht lev extra nachts um 3h auf um hier zu posten, damit wir alle denken, er wäre so lange weg gewesen. dabei lag er schon seit stunden schlummernd im bett....  



und was hab ich gehört? ihr habt gestern unseren ehrenwerten fred-eröffner und freilauf- killer  mr. wolfman so fertig gemacht, dass er nie wieder mit uns fahren möchte? 
und niemand will mit patrik fahren


----------



## Levty (14. Januar 2007)

Dann fahren ab jetzt Patrik und Andreas zusammen. So ist niemand alleine und Friede, Feuer, Eierkuchen.


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Dann fahren ab jetzt Patrik und Andreas zusammen. So ist niemand alleine und Friede, Feuer, Eierkuchen.


   der war gut!

das klappt dann so lange, bis dem andreas die ständig rezitierten selbsterfundene gedichte von patrik auf den keks gehen! 

ach ja, hab ich dir schon die rechnung für die tacho- bergung gegeben? anfahrt, spesen, auslagen, materialverschleiss usw... da kommt einiges zusammen!


und die lehre von der geschicht: mit hac4 spring mal nicht!


----------



## Levty (14. Januar 2007)

Eva, neues Auto?
http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect21355.html


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Eva, neues Auto?
> http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect21355.html


 
du sammelst wieder pluspunkte bei den frauen....
kann sein, dass da nächstens samstag morgens jemand vergeblich auf nen lift nach neustadt wartet.....  


aber beim betrachten den videos musste ich eher an dich denken!


----------



## Levty (14. Januar 2007)

Ich hab keine Servolenkung, aber ich komme in fast jede Parklücke rein. 

Meine Signatur tut weh, aber naja...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Januar 2007)

Moin zusammen, nachdem hier permanent bikemobbing auf unterem Niveau stattfindet, hab ich mich entschlossen Wochenendkurse für Kurzgespatzte, ups Versehen, Kurzentschlossene in Sache Mobbing beim bergauffahren, oder wie fahr ich meinen Gegner in Grund und Boden sodass er das nächste Mal nicht mehr mitfährt, anzubieten.    Bei Bestehen des Grundkurses werden Folgekurse angeboten   UND MEIN SNAKEBITE GEHT NIEMANDEN ETWAS AN!!!!!


----------



## Tobsn (15. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ... ohne Tacho kein WP!





Levty schrieb:


> ...dit: Jetzt hab ich ihn =)



Und was machst Du dann noch hier?!?  
Nimm Deinen Kollegen und raus hier ...  
... da gab es doch mal ein Thema "Team Heidelberger United" oder so ähnlich.
 

Irgendwie muss ich doch meinen Montagsmorgenfrust loswerden, zumal heut bestes Bikewetter ist.  




wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Bei Bestehen des Grundkurses werden Folgekurse angeboten



Komm dann gerne als Experte vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (15. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Eva, neues Auto?
> http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect21355.html



ok lev, du bist dann auch das letzte Mal bei mir mitgefahren  

und außerdem: ich kapituliere spätestens nach 1 Minute vergeblichen Einparkversuchen um mir genau sowas zu ersparen


----------



## one track mind (15. Januar 2007)

genau, das muss man erst ma hinkriegen - 200 züge auf engstem raum rangieren, ohne nennenswerte blechschäden zu verursachen...


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Und was machst Du dann noch hier?!?
> Nimm Deinen Kollegen und raus hier ...
> Irgendwie muss ich doch meinen Montagsmorgenfrust loswerden, zumal heut bestes Bikewetter ist.


ojeoje, tobsn hat schlechte laune.... wir stecken in am besten in das mobbing- und keiner-will-mit-mir-fahren  team! 



one track mind schrieb:


> genau, das muss man erst ma hinkriegen - 200 züge auf engstem raum rangieren, ohne nennenswerte blechschäden zu verursachen...


das hab ich mir auch gedacht.... cool ist es, wenn man es trotzdem probiert, in die lücke zu kommmen!

ich finde es unfair, dass ihr immer auf wolfman rumhackt!
aber wie? er hat sich nen snakebite geholt? das is ja peinlich!!!!


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Meine Signatur tut weh, aber naja...



Uiuiui, Lev... Da mußt Du mir mal bescheid geben, wenn Dir jemand den Schinken abkauft


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Januar 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Uiuiui, Lev... Da mußt Du mir mal bescheid geben, wenn Dir jemand den Schinken abkauft


stimmt! ich werde dazu noch verraten, was er alles damit gemacht hat. die 8 tage über die alpen auf den schlimmsten wegen zu quälen war da noch ne sanfte behandlung!

und ich sehe, mr. veloziraptor lebt auch noch!  wie siehts denn mal aus mit mitradln?


----------



## Flugrost (16. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ojeoje, tobsn hat schlechte laune.... wir stecken in am besten in das mobbing- und keiner-will-mit-mir-fahren  team!



Das Team existiert schon seit geraumer Zeit. Es könnte auch für Deine, in naher Zukunft erlebbaren Plattfüßchen verantwortlich sein - ganz im Sinne von: "deutliche Bißspuren im Reifen" und "oh, isch hap nüx gemerkt". Kompliziertere Schäden fallen dann in Mobbingstufe 2. Der allerdings bist Du noch nicht "würdig" genug.


----------



## Levty (16. Januar 2007)

Hey Jens, falls deine Weiberschaft in Köln ein robustes (oh ja, es hält was aus ) Bike braucht, weißt du ja, wie denen zu helfen ist .


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Januar 2007)

Die Stürze von diesem Bike kann man wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr alle zählen. Hatte das Rad nicht mal mal Bar ends und ein Plastikschutzblech an der Gabel    Du stracker Mensch hast es ja noch nicht mal geputzt. Biete 5 Eutonen in diesem Zustand


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das Team existiert schon seit geraumer Zeit. Es könnte auch für Deine, in naher Zukunft erlebbaren Plattfüßchen verantwortlich sein - ganz im Sinne von: "deutliche Bißspuren im Reifen" und "oh, isch hap nüx gemerkt". Kompliziertere Schäden fallen dann in Mobbingstufe 2. Der allerdings bist Du noch nicht "würdig" genug.


ich befinde mich dafür schon in der späm- stufe 2, dort, wo du nie hinkommen wirst!

keep on mobbin´!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Januar 2007)

Mensch Maddin du kannst doch um diese U(h)rzeit unser Flugtier nicht so nieder machen. Schau mal zeitmäßig seinen letzten Fred an  Der liegt sicher noch komatöse in seinem Bett  DER GLÜCKLICHE


----------



## Flugrost (16. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Mensch Maddin du kannst doch um diese U(h)rzeit unser Flugtier nicht so nieder machen. Schau mal zeitmäßig seinen letzten Fred an  Der liegt sicher noch komatöse in seinem Bett  DER GLÜCKLICHE



War leider schon unterwegs. Maddin verwechselt leider Spam- Stufe 2 mit Pflegestufe 2, was in seinem Alter ja auch mal passieren darf. Keep on Roll(stuhl)ing!


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Januar 2007)

tja, vom rollstuhl direkt auf den freerider! mach mir das mal nach, wenn du junges gemüse in mein alter kommst! du wirst es nur anders rum schaffen.... hehehe! und jetzt, husch, husch, ab ins bett mit dir!


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und ich sehe, mr. veloziraptor lebt auch noch!  wie siehts denn mal aus mit mitradln?



Mitralllln? Ne!
Mitradddek? Ne?
Mitschradeln? Auch nicht!

Boah. Kannst Du mir das Wort mal buchstabieren 

Zudem. Dreh das Messer ruhig noch mal in der Wunde rum  
Mein Orthopäde meint: Radeln = doof für Rücken! 

Aber wenn ihr mal während der Woche fahrt, komme ich mit


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ....... Spam- Stufe 2 mit Pflegestufe 2, was in seinem Alter ja auch mal passieren darf. Keep on Roll(stuhl)ing!



und was ist mit Pflege(l)stufe 25 
Naja,die Jugend von heute,nur am motzen


----------



## one track mind (16. Januar 2007)

oh mann leute, das einzige was hier am stock geht ist euer humor 
uuuuund ducken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (16. Januar 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Naja,die Jugend von heute,nur am motzen



Bla... macht lieber was sinnvolles ihr Rentner!


----------



## Flugrost (16. Januar 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> und was ist mit Pflege(l)stufe 25
> Naja,die Jugend von heute,nur am motzen



Alter Sack motzt mit?  Bist schon in der Flegelstufe Ü25? 



			
				Fozzy schrieb:
			
		

> Bla... macht lieber was sinnvolles ihr Rentner!


Wie wärs mit Jugend vermöbeln?


----------



## Levty (16. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Jugend vermöbeln?



Ja, aber nur die, die motzen und es verdient haben!


----------



## guru39 (17. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Jugend vermöbeln?




seuftz......,das wäre mein traum 

wann,wo,und mit Schlagring oder Keule,...am besten fänd
ich ne Fahrradkette


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. Januar 2007)

So lange wir Gruftis mit der möchtegern, sprüchekloppenden, fahrradfahrenden Jugend mithalten und sie manchmal sogar noch überholen.... na was wollen wir da mehr. 
Also ihr JUGEND strengt euch mal a bissl an, dann klappts auch im Alter


----------



## zena (17. Januar 2007)

Meeeensch Jungs,

ihr hört euch ja an wie die Elterngeneration. Lasst doch mal die Jungen forschen und entdecken, nur so gibts einen evolutionären Fortschritt. 
Erinnert euch mal an eure Jugend... hattet ihr nicht die gleichen Probleme mit euren Alten?

zena


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Januar 2007)

jugendliche. ist inzwischen ein synonym für unselbstständigkeit. oder valium. oder spassbremse. jugendliche hängen den ganzen tag vor der glotze rum. wollen den ganzen tag unterhalten werden und sind immer so "voll gelangweilt".
jugendliche werden am computer fussball- weltmeister. oder manager- millionär. können aber irl nich mal 5 sek den ball hoch halten. oder nen simplen dreisatz lösen. wenn die mal  alkohol trinken, dann hören die erst bei der alk- vergiftung auf. schimpfen sich volljährig, lassen sich aber immer noch den hintern von mami abputzen.

ICH VERACHTE JUGENDLICHE!


so muss mal gesagt sein.  fozzy!


und die mal so richtig verprügeln wäre ne gute idee. wie wäre es, morgens vor ner schule auflauern? bin dabei!


----------



## Flugrost (17. Januar 2007)

Auch ich kann mein Liedchen über minderjährige, geistige Pantoffeltierchen trällern - gottseidank sind nicht alle Pisa ... und müffeln nach THC.
Und während meiner Tätigkeit wünschte ich ab und an ne Fahrradkette mit nem Ritzelpaket dran. Manch einer ist zum Pädagogen geboren - ich nicht.
Meinen Lehrern gings best. wie mir mit denen - frei nach Heraklit: "_In diesem ewigen Auf und Ab, ewigem Werden und Vergehen, Vergehen und Werden, wird aus Einem alles und aus allem Eines_."


----------



## Levty (18. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> fozzy!



 zurück, Martin!


----------



## zena (18. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> jugendliche. ist inzwischen ein synonym für unselbstständigkeit. oder valium. oder spassbremse. jugendliche hängen den ganzen tag vor der glotze rum. wollen den ganzen tag unterhalten werden und sind immer so "voll gelangweilt".
> jugendliche werden am computer fussball- weltmeister. oder manager- millionär. können aber irl nich mal 5 sek den ball hoch halten. oder nen simplen dreisatz lösen. wenn die mal  alkohol trinken, dann hören die erst bei der alk- vergiftung auf. schimpfen sich volljährig, lassen sich aber immer noch den hintern von mami abputzen.
> 
> ICH VERACHTE JUGENDLICHE!
> ...



Jetzt hab ich aber richtig Angst bekommen vor dir Martin. Was soll nur aus der Zukunft werden wenn alle Jugendlichen deiner Meinung nach nur Looser sind.
sooooo Kinner jetzt tu mer alle gaaaaaaanz tief durchatmen und sind wieder friedlich und lieb zueinander und lassen die Fahrradketten da wo sie sind. Jeder darf aus seinem Leben das machen was er will...und der Herr wirds schon richten .
Amen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Januar 2007)

Mensch Zena.... du bist ja die Mutter der Fahrradkette  2 Semester Püscholoschie  In Deitschland ist es doch üblich das ein Feindbild besteht. Mit dem Osten sind wir gut, dem Ami sowieso, was bleibt uns da noch. Druff uff de Jugend   Kost ja nix.
Wie schaut`s denn eigendlich mit uns Alten und der Jugend am Samstag aus??
Sollen wir Maikammer mal ins Auge fassen?


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Januar 2007)

Tach!

Ich werd Maikammer auf der Karte ins Auge fassen und euch mental unterstützen...
Mein Gesundheitszustand ließe eine Biketour zu, bin aber mit der Band am Aufnehmen - ein bißchen Lärm muss sein 





Am Sonntag bin ich dann wahrscheinlich einsatzbereit - kann das aber noch nicht 100%-ig festlegen.
In diesem Sinne bis nächste Woche, da könnt ihr für mich schonmal ein paar easy Uphills einplanen...

'n Gude - de Zimbo.


----------



## Levty (18. Januar 2007)

So, die Jugend macht euch mal auf etwas bereit, was bald im PW sein Unwesen treiben wird:


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Januar 2007)

Endlich hat der Fotzy mal ne gescheite Bremse - jetzt brauch ich keine Angst mehr zu haben, wenn der hinter mir fährt...
Viel Spaß beim ersten Vorwärtssalto


----------



## zena (18. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Mensch Zena.... du bist ja die Mutter der Fahrradkette  2 Semester Püscholoschie  In Deitschland ist es doch üblich das ein Feindbild besteht. Mit dem Osten sind wir gut, dem Ami sowieso, was bleibt uns da noch. Druff uff de Jugend   Kost ja nix.
> Wie schaut`s denn eigendlich mit uns Alten und der Jugend am Samstag aus??
> Sollen wir Maikammer mal ins Auge fassen?



na siehste so schnell werd ma mutter.  
und püschologie ist mein zweites hobby  
dacht unser feindbild seien die wandersleut und der förschter? 
was meintst du "mit uns Alten"? also ich fühl mich noch net alt...gelle... 
ich schlepp den karsten auch mit am samstag ob er will oder net. 
bis dann und fass den maikammeraner net so doll ins auge es könnte weh tun  

machs jut... und halt die hose fest es stürmt
zena


----------



## guru39 (18. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> So, die Jugend macht euch mal auf etwas bereit, was bald im PW sein Unwesen treiben wird:



Hi Levty
Glückwunsch  ist der Hammer das Ding!
Sach ma, wie groß ist die Scheibe? Besorg dir auf jedenfall noch die 
210er ,die bringt echt noch mal was!
Achja,zeig mal den Bremshebel!

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Januar 2007)

RESPEKT. Dann kanns ja kacheln. Ach noch zum Schluss eine Frage..... hilfst du alten Omas über die Straße oder wie finanziert ein armer Schüler diese ganzen Teile????


----------



## one track mind (18. Januar 2007)

servus wolfman, das foto da hab ich auch neulich irgendwo gesehen. war so ne fotoserie über die gefährlichsten trekkingrouten der welt, gelle? da waren ein paar ziemlich haarsträubende fotos dabei.


----------



## OZM (18. Januar 2007)

letzten Herbst in der Schweiz: nicht ganz so schwierig, aber dafür mit Bike. 

OZM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (18. Januar 2007)

in der neuen bike ist doch ein Bid von der stelle, wo 2 Biker drüberfahren .. schon irre


----------



## one track mind (18. Januar 2007)

das ist echt irre, weil net mal schwer sondern einfach nur gefährlich. keine zehn pferde würden mich da fahrenderweise rüber bringen.


----------



## eL (18. Januar 2007)

Hunde wollt ihr ewig leben?


----------



## easymtbiker (18. Januar 2007)

aaarrrrggg! ich bin nich schwindelfrei. bitte nich solche bilder, ich bekomme vom anschauen schon angst!    

@wolfi: fozzy= russe = waffenschieber. alles klar? 

ansonsten finde ich solche sturmwarnungen prima, hab noch nie so einen ruhigen nightride gehabt! und dank der windböen hatte ich statt realen 100hm gemessene 500hm 
aber abends noch 14°   wann machen die freibäder auf?

samstag soll das wetter ja ganz passabel werden. gibts eigentlich n voraus- kommando, dass die trails von den umgestürtzen  bäumen befreit? wer bringt die kettensäge mit?

da fällt mir gerade die idee ein: ne hr- nabe mit kasette und statt der bremsscheibe n kreissägeblatt. bei umgestürtzen bäumen schnell gegen das hr getauscht und unser ausdauerwunder rösti sägt dann alles zu kleinholz!  

ok, ich denke ich werde am samstag in aprilkammer auftauchen, mitfahr- interessenten aus hd bitte anmelden!


----------



## atomica (19. Januar 2007)

angemeldet 

start wieder um 10h, wie immer?


----------



## Levty (19. Januar 2007)

Weiß ich noch nicht. Ich poste es heute Abend.
So richtig Lust auf Hinderlislauf mit Fahrrad hab ich ja nicht...

@Guru: Kein Originalfoto von meiner...




...aber das selbe.
Ich habe eine 190er vorne, 160er hinten. Für eine 210 ist glaube ich die Z1 nicht freigegeben und ich probiers erst einmal mit der 190er aus... bin ja Gustav noch nie gefahren ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (19. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> So richtig Lust auf Hinderlislauf mit Fahrrad hab ich ja nicht...


typisch jugendliche.. lieber zuhause rumgammeln....  

trau keinem unter 30! hehehe....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Januar 2007)

@ one-track was ist denn in dich gefahren. Cheetah versteigern  Steigst du aus oder um????


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ one-track was ist denn in dich gefahren. Cheetah versteigern  Steigst du aus oder um????


er wird doch nich etwa aufhören, weil keiner mit ihm fährt 

könnte noch jemand den treffpunkt und -zeit morgen früh posten? oder  mir zumindest pm schicken?
@wolfman: schickst du mir nochmal deine handy- nr? danke!


----------



## one track mind (19. Januar 2007)

falsch: wenn ich erst mal meine neue schleuder fertig aufgebaut hab, wird keiner mehr mit mir fahren wollen -vor lauter neid .

@lev: wieso soll die  Z1 nicht für 210er scheiben zugelassen sein? meine AM 1 ist es ja auch,


----------



## freeriderth (19. Januar 2007)

lev die guschtls sin sehr bös´!^^ wann fahren wir nun?sag ma datum un zeit^^ ich richt mich da nach dir^^

mfg


----------



## Levty (19. Januar 2007)

Ok, wenn du noch ein mal "^^" schreibst, nehm ich dir das Rad weg.

Wie gesagt, SO habe ich vor in HD eine Runde zu drehen, WANN, weiß ich noch nicht, kanns morgen aber posten.

Und zur Gustl: Ich mach erstmal NIX mit der... erstmal normal fahren... und bis dahin dauerts noch!
Cheers.

War heute Morgen in NW und Hohe Loog, und hab noch zwei Fotos mim Handy erwischt:









PS: Schulfrei ;D


----------



## one track mind (19. Januar 2007)

levty, ich hab dir doch gesagt, du sollst das pollonium nicht mitnehmen, wenn du in den wald gehst!!!


----------



## Andreas 2905 (19. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ok, wenn du noch ein mal "^^" schreibst, nehm ich dir das Rad weg.
> 
> Wie gesagt, SO habe ich vor in HD eine Runde zu drehen, WANN, weiß ich noch nicht, kanns morgen aber posten.
> 
> ...



oh sieht böse aus, wo genau war das???


----------



## Levty (19. Januar 2007)

kA, hab ich aus dem Internet 
Wie leichtgläubig manche sind...

Aber im RNF gestern abend haben die Aufnahmen von der Kalmit gezeigt, da sah es nicht viel besser aus! Das ist jetzt aber eine seriöse Information .


----------



## Andreas 2905 (19. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> kA, hab ich aus dem Internet
> Wie leichtgläubig manche sind...



das war dann das letzte mal das ich dich ernst genommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (19. Januar 2007)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> das war dann das letzte mal das ich dich ernst genommen habe.


...schuldigung. 

Edit: Die bilder sind aus Niederstetten:


----------



## Andreas 2905 (19. Januar 2007)

Niederstetten? Glaub ich nicht...


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Januar 2007)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> das war dann das letzte mal das ich dich ernst genommen habe.


hast du den kleinen jemals ernst genommen? ein grosser fehler....


----------



## Levty (19. Januar 2007)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Niederstetten? Glaub ich nicht...



Bitte schee:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3365565&postcount=3


----------



## Andreas 2905 (19. Januar 2007)

glaub ich immer noch net. Die Bilder sehen gefälscht aus.


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Januar 2007)

morgen definitiv bunny- hopp üben!

dave ist playmate des monats!


----------



## kawilli (19. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute könnte mir mal jemand posten wann und wo genau wir uns morgen treffen? 
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt darf endlich mal wieder auf Freigang. Ich weiß ja schon gar nicht mehr wie PW Erde schmeckt. 
Also dann bis Morgen und sattelt die Rösser und dann ab in den Hindernisparquor.


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Januar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> .... Ich weiß ja schon gar nicht mehr wie PW Erde schmeckt.


äh? wie soll ich  das verstehen? du willst ja hoffentlich nich in dieselbe beissen?  

und treffpunkt morgen.... hm, scheint ja mal wieder etwas konspirativ zu sein....
also die einzige info hab ich über folgende pn bekommen. ich veröffentliche es mal, auch wenn es eine gewisse ironie nicht entbehrt:


			
				zena schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> Am nächsten Samstag treffen wir uns in Maikammer links auf dem Parkplatz bevor es zur Kalmitstraße hoch geht. Um 10 Uhr.


bitte um korrektur, wenn inzwischen was anderes beschlossen wurde!


----------



## Flugrost (20. Januar 2007)

Keine Korrektur: *Maikammer/ Alsterweiler* (Den Hinweisschildern richtung "Kalmit" folgen - erster PPlatz links nach dem Ortsausgangsschild:); *1000 Aufschlag. *
Kawilli, Hindernissparcour gips, Erde schlucken nicht  
Uphillbeschleunigung wird dito dezimiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (20. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Keine Korrektur: *Maikammer/ Alsterweiler* (Den Hinweisschildern richtung "Kalmit" folgen - erster PPlatz links nach dem Ortsausgangsschild:); *1000 Aufschlag. *



jawohl! melde mich mit kamerad OZM zur stelle.


----------



## Levty (20. Januar 2007)

Meinereiner rollt auch mit. Jetzt aber noch den restlichen Schlaf auskosten =)


----------



## freeriderth (20. Januar 2007)

lev... sag an wann wir fahren.

ach ähm warum soll ich keine "^^" mehr schreiben?


mfg


----------



## Levty (20. Januar 2007)

Hey Marco. Morgen früh muss ich schaffen, da ich das von heute nachholen muss. Und fahren tu ich morgen sicher nicht, die Schule ruft 
Komm mal mit auf die nächste Pfalz Tour...lass aber den Fullface daheim!


----------



## Tobsn (20. Januar 2007)

Die sind heute einen kompletten Anstieg auf Teer gefahren    
Und fanden das auch noch gut.


----------



## Andreas 2905 (20. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die sind heute einen kompletten Anstieg auf Teer noch gut.



:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderth (20. Januar 2007)

dann musst mir aber vorher nochma bescheid sagen wann die nächste tour is.
arme sau... musst am sonntag arbeiten   :kotz: 

dann viel spass morgen  


mfg


----------



## Tobsn (20. Januar 2007)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> :kotz:



Genau, und Dein Musterschüler hat sie angeführt.  
Das weinen der Big Betties war Herz zereisend.  

Nur Birnbeidler und meinereiner haben den Trail bevorzugt.


----------



## Flugrost (20. Januar 2007)

Spalter!
Dein empörtes Gesicht zu sehen wars wert.


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Januar 2007)

so! das war ja wohl der absolute tiefpunkt der pfalz- touren!

- statt zu biken müssen die männlichen teilnehmer ihr holz-fäll- urinstinkt ausleben.....
- die ganze mannschaft fährt auf asphalt! hallo? nächstes mal mit rr?
- alle beteuern immer wieder, wieviele awpp sie gemacht haben, obwohl es eine astreine winterpokal- tour war!
- da helfen nich mal die unmengen von kuchen, die dann auf der hütte gegessen wurden....
- wolfman war nich dabei, wir konnten niemanden mobben
- lev hatte keinen platten
- die bikes und die darauf sitzenden leute waren unglaublich dreckig! mit denen kann man sich ja nirgends wo mehr blicken lassen...

  


so, und jetzt zeig ich euch asphalt- rutschern, was richtig verschlammt bedeutet (man beachte den kontrast an den händen!):


----------



## Tobsn (20. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...holz-fäll- urinstinkt ausleben.....



Das war natürlich das absolute Highlight des Tages.    
Danke an OZM für die Axt und Säge.  
Hat jemand eigentlich gezählt, wieviele Bäume wir weggeräumt haben.  



easymtbiker schrieb:


> so, und jetzt zeig ich euch asphalt- rutschern, was richtig verschlammt bedeutet (man beachte den kontrast an den händen!):


Ist die Gabel kaputt oder nur schlecht abgestimmt. 
Der Rest ein schwieriger Fall für die StylePolice.


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das war natürlich das absolute Highlight des Tages.


an alle, die zukünftig mit tobsn fahren wollen: gebt ihm nie, nie, nie! eine axt in die hand. er will definitiv überall rumhacken.....




ich schau gerade wetter... an den nightrides nächste woche wirds empfindlich kalt....  bbbbrrrr!


----------



## Kelme (20. Januar 2007)

Herr, lass es nicht wahr sein, dass jetzt im AWP mit Startnummer an der Mühle gefahren wird, oder ist das ein Spoiler?


K.


----------



## one track mind (20. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> so, und jetzt zeig ich euch asphalt- rutschern, was richtig verschlammt bedeutet (man beachte den kontrast an den händen!):



schei$$e alter, poste doch so sachen nicht, nachdem ich zu abend gegessen hab...


----------



## Levty (20. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Danke an OZM für die Axt und Säge.



Von mir auch ein RIESIGES Dankeschön =)
Ein ganzer Baum ging auf mich. Yes. Das war das Erfolgserlebnis heute... keine Drops, Gaps, oder sonstiges, sondern nur ein lausiger Baumstamm


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Januar 2007)

@einweggedanke: sorry, manche sachen kann man der nachwelt nicht vorenthalten! 
@kelme: sorry, thema verfehlt! aber gute idee, wir werden zukünftig startnummern verteilen! aber nur für die asphalt- pußy´s! hehehe....




Levty schrieb:


> Ein ganzer Baum ging auf mich. Yes. Das war das Erfolgserlebnis heute... keine Drops, Gaps, oder sonstiges, sondern nur ein lausiger Baumstamm


jep! prinzipiell kann man dich dafür loben... wenn, naja, wir haben alle nur die umgestürtzten bäume abgesägt, du musstest natürlich nen unschuldigen, gesunden baum umfällen!  


jep, ozm, säge + axt bringen abwechslung in den tristen bike- alltag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. Januar 2007)

Ich spiele ernsthaft mit der Idee mir so ein kleines Beil anzuschaffen wie Oli hatte! Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich spiele ernsthaft mit der Idee mir so ein kleines Beil anzuschaffen wie Oli hatte! Hat Spaß gemacht


dann spiele ich ernsthaft mit dem gedanken, nie wieder mit dir biken zu gehen!


----------



## Levty (21. Januar 2007)

Hier ein paar Fotos von gestern:














Cheers.


----------



## zena (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr netten Holzwürmchen,

von meiner Seite auch ein dickes Dankeschön für das Freimachen der Trails. War echt vorbildliche Leistung. Das nächste Mal wenn so ne Aktion geplant ist nehm ich Kuchen mit damit ihr bei Kräften bleibt. 

zu dieser Stelle noch special thanks an:

- Dave für die moralische Unterstützung von Karsten beim Asphlat-Uphill zur Totenkopfhütte  
- Tobsn für die schnellste Axt diesseits des Teichs. Ist der kleine Apahatschi in dir wach geworden oder?  
- Lev für die liebgemeinten Pfützenhüpfer  
- Easy-Martin für das "Entgegenkommen" und dafür dass du endlich mit uns in der Hütte drin warst  
- Oli für die guten Bike-Fahrtechnik-Ratschläge   
- Armin für deine schwarze Seele und dass du auch mal mit uns Luschinnen hinten gefahren bist  
- Eva für die tiefsinnigen Gespräche  

es war mal wieder einmalig


----------



## Tobsn (21. Januar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> - Dave ...
> - Tobsn ...
> - Lev ...
> - Easy-Martin ...
> ...



Hast Du da nicht jemanden vergessen .

Wie gehts Ihm denn?


----------



## atomica (21. Januar 2007)

war echt eine super tour gestern! von mir auch vielen dank an armin und tobsn fürs guiden und an alle fleißigen Holzhacker-Helfer 

war heute kurz auf'm Königsstuhl und da liegen auch zwei fette Bäumen quer überm weg  aber da muss man glaub ich größer Geschütze auffahren, um die klein zu kriegen....


----------



## zena (21. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hast Du da nicht jemanden vergessen .
> 
> Wie gehts Ihm denn?



du meinst mein Scheich?   jaja dem bin ich jeden Tag dankbar   aus lauter Dankbarkeit hab ich heut sein Rad geputzt.  

gruß zena


----------



## Tobsn (21. Januar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...hab ich heut sein Rad geputzt....


Normal bin ich ein totaler Putzverweigerer, außer den beweglichen Teilen wird bei mir nix geputzt... 
... aber heute morgen musste ich vor der Tour auch mal Hand anlegen und vorallem viel schmieren, die Kette hat gestern ganz schön gelitten.  


@ALL:
Ersatz-Schaltauge schon eingepackt...


----------



## Tobsn (21. Januar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> ...vielen dank an armin und tobsn fürs guiden ...



Guide war Armin  
Lob  und Tadel  bitte an Ihn.. 
ich fahr halt immer gerne vorne weg, dadurch entsteht der Eindruck ich wusste wos langgeht 

@Atomia:
Du wolltest doch noch zum Putzen vorbei kommen, hab seit gestern ne Wanderdüne (feinster Pfälzer-Sand) in der Wohnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (21. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hast Du da nicht jemanden vergessen .
> 
> Wie gehts Ihm denn?



@Tobsn Ihm geht´s den Umständen entsprechend gut nur völlig ausgelutscht. Hab heute eine Wand verputzt nicht das du denkst ich lasse Zena für mich schuften das war nur Arbeitsteilung. 
So und jetzt noch mal vielen Dank an alle für die tolle Tour und die Geduld mit mir. 
Das nächste Mal bin ich wieder besser drauf-versprochen-. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Andreas 2905 (21. Januar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hab heute eine Wand verputzt


 Ich hoffe sie hat geschmeckt


----------



## atomica (21. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @Atomia:
> Du wolltest doch noch zum Putzen vorbei kommen, hab seit gestern ne Wanderdüne (feinster Pfälzer-Sand) in der Wohnung.



also ich war ja vielleicht noch nicht so ganz wach am Samstag morgen, aber DAS habe ich sicher nie gesagt 
so ausgeprägt is mein Hausfrauen-Gen nun wirklich nicht....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Januar 2007)

Na da bin ich ja froh, dass ich eine nette gemütliche Singletrailtour, man beachte das Wort, mit einigen AWP`lern starten konnte.   So wie es sich gehört für richtige AWP`ler. relaxt, gemütlich und mehr Kalorien zu sich genommen als verbrannt   Irgendwie fängt der tobsianische martinistische Virus an auf den oder die Ein oder Andere zu wirken. Ich bin entsetzt und mir graut es.  Und wieso ist der Martin eigentlich so dreckig  Habt ihr ihn in den Bach geschissen  Na dann mal bis nächsten Samstag


----------



## face-to-ground (22. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ....  Habt ihr ihn in den Bach *geschissen * Na dann mal bis nächsten Samstag




ich hoffe, daß das einfach nur ein vertipper war


----------



## Levty (22. Januar 2007)

Wie sollte es denn richtig heißen? Denke das stimmt schon...aber da sind alle durchgefahren  und ich war der erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (22. Januar 2007)

grad aufgestanden und was sehe ich? es schneit


----------



## Flugrost (22. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> so, und jetzt zeig ich euch asphalt- rutschern, was richtig verschlammt bedeutet (man beachte den kontrast an den händen!):



Wow, Du Held! 
Dieser kleine, ... klitzekleine, ... helle Streifen aufm Reifen sieht  eindeutig nicht nach Waldboden aus.
Na, scheinst wohl auf Asphalt heimgerutscht zu sein.  

Pass auf, dass de nicht von der Stylepolizei verhaftet wirst...


----------



## kawilli (22. Januar 2007)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sie hat geschmeckt



@Andreas Danke sie war lecker es geht doch nichts über eine ordentliche Portion Gipsputz das macht nen harten Stuhl. 
@Wolfman egal ob du dich vertippt hast oder nicht ich finde die Formulierung sehr passend ich wünschte mir manchmal es wäre so. Vielleicht bremst ihn das dann mal ein bischen. 
Ach Übrigens wir hatten auch eine Singletrail,Holzhack,Säge,Schiebe und Rutschetour und die Asphaltauffahrt geht auf meine Kappe da ich einen akkuten Leistungseinbruch hatte. Die anderen sind nur aus reiner Solidarität mit mir gefahren und wenn ich nicht falsch liege gibt das sogar AWPP.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Tobsn (22. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...Irgendwie fängt der tobsianische martinistische Virus...



   

Und wie macht sich der Virus bemerkbar?


----------



## face-to-ground (22. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wow, Du Held!
> Dieser kleine, ... klitzekleine, ... helle Streifen aufm Reifen sieht  eindeutig nicht nach Waldboden aus.
> Na, scheinst wohl auf Asphalt heimgerutscht zu sein.
> 
> Pass auf, dass de nicht von der Stylepolizei verhaftet wirst...



den hab ich, als aufmerksamer beobachter auch gesehen...der wird doch nicht etwa dreck aus der dose angewendet haben...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Januar 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Und wie macht sich der Virus bemerkbar?



Gucks du  Gleicher Tag und fast in eurer Nähe. WIESO sieht Patrick soooo SAUBER aus   Vielleicht noch nicht angesteckt oder einfach der bessere Fahrer!!!!!!


----------



## Flugrost (22. Januar 2007)

Wie perfide! Sprayonmuduser Birnbeidler ... wenn er mal hinterm Baum steht und Systemcheck macht, werden wir mal sein Hab und Gut überprüfen...  

Wow, Patrik, ein Banshee Chaparral! Glückwunsch! 

@Tobs: Im Pschyrembel steht was von manischer Unruhe. Befallene strampeln im Schlaf mit einer Kreisbewegung mit r=175mm.


----------



## Levty (22. Januar 2007)

Bald schwirrt noch ein Geist durch den PW rum...


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Januar 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> den hab ich, als aufmerksamer beobachter auch gesehen...der wird doch nicht etwa dreck aus der dose angewendet haben...


was für eine gemeine unterstellung! ich saue mich nur mit echtschlamm ein! 

zur erläuterung: das bild entstand 2004 beim willingen-mara. ich wollte eigentlich die 130km- runde fahren, aber ihr nehmt  mir hoffentlich nicht übel, dass ich nach 6h dauerregen-schlamm nach der 100km- runde aufgehört habe.
was n erlebnis- da war echt überall schlamm- auch in den duschen.... auf der heimfahrt kam dann natürlich die sonne raus. im vergleich dazu war ich am samstag abend sauber!

ich war jetzt 2 tage mit tobsn unterwegs und bekam kein ohrbluten. hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## han (23. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich war jetzt 2 tage mit tobsn unterwegs und bekam kein ohrbluten. hab ich was falsch gemacht?



bekomme auch keine, da er eh immer vorneweg fährt  oder nicht mitfahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (23. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...ich war jetzt 2 tage mit tobsn unterwegs und bekam kein ohrbluten. hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Januar 2007)

Das Ohrenbluten, wenn bei einer starken Verletzung Blut aus dem inneren Ohre heraus fließt, gehört unter die gefährlichen Zufälle und ist nicht selten tödlich. Da das Bluten nur die Folge anderweitiger Verletzungen innerer Teile ist, so kann man nicht leicht etwas dagegen tun. (Uni-Trier)

Heißt das etwa wir können gegen solch einen Infekt nicht tut   

Hier naht die Rettung

 

Ich glaub ich eröffne vor jeder Tour einen Shop und biete diverse Hilfsmittel an


----------



## one track mind (23. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 123250




tampons für ohrenbluten -was es net alles gibt ...

@flugrost: vielen dank für die blumen, die neue schleuder fährt sich saugeil. bin aber noch net ganz fertig mit basteln...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Januar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> tampons für ohrenbluten -was es net alles gibt ..




Also mal ehrlich, das sind Gummistöpsel für ggaaaannnnnzzzzz tief in die Ohren, um auch wirklich nichts mehr zu hören ... schwall, schwall....und damit du die Teile auch wieder heraus bekommst gibts ne Schnur gratis dazu


----------



## one track mind (23. Januar 2007)

hähä, du hälst mich wohl für blöde, der bändel da is ja garnet lang genug, damit der beim anderen ohr wieder rausguckt, das geht gaaaarnet!!!


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Januar 2007)

besonders otm! geil! 

seid ihr gemein, so über tobsn lustig zu machen! er ist doch ganz  in ordnung.... ausser dass er morgen wegen kältegründen beim nightride kneift...


----------



## zena (23. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> : ausser dass er morgen wegen kältegründen beim nightride kneift...



du willst doch nicht etwa morgen beim Wintersturm fahren oder? 
mir ist heute abend schon auf der heimfahrt das gesicht abgefrohren.

Dellikatesse des Tages: morgen MARTINS-EISBEIN

leeeeeecker


----------



## Flugrost (24. Januar 2007)

Nee Zena, meine Prionen hol ich mir bei richtigen Rindviechern!



			
				1TM schrieb:
			
		

> hähä, du hälst mich wohl für blöde, der bändel da is ja garnet lang genug, damit der beim anderen ohr wieder rausguckt, das geht gaaaarnet!!!


`hab gehört, dass sich Bändel im Vakuum sowieso zusammenrollen ...


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> `hab gehört, dass sich Bändel im Vakuum sowieso zusammenrollen ...


GEIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Januar 2007)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es sich mit Kälte und Vakuum verhält. Aber am Samstag wollen wir der Kälte und dem Schnee??   trotzen und wie üblich um 1000h in Gimmeldingen starten. Geplant sind wieder mal viele 100 Hm und die dazu passenden Waldwege mit km  
Nochmals für diejenigen unter euch die keine Brille oder einfach Leseprobleme haben.

1000h (UHR) in Gimmeldingen. Das ist ein Ortsteil von Neustadt an der Weinstraße.   
KAPIERT!!!!!!
Ach und noch was. 5 Minuten zu spät kommen werden maximal akzeptiert. Es ist nämlich sackekalt zum warten


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2007)

So, wer am SO irgendwo mitfahren will, soll hier auch was schrieben. SA fall ich aus!

Wollte grad mein HT aufbauen, und eine Schaltzughülle kürzen:


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Januar 2007)

is das von dem tollem werkzeugkoffer, der dir dein daddy zu weihnachten geschenkt hat?  

aber komplett falsches werkzeug! so sieht ne bowdenzug- zange aus:




 

pah- arme-leute-zange..... hehe!


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2007)

Nö... war was ganz altes...
Im Werkrzeug zu Weihnachten sind nur Ratschen, Nüsse und son Zeug drin  

Egal. Hab das Ding jetzt mit ner anderen Zange durch...


----------



## kawilli (24. Januar 2007)

@levty Du Schlampe so ein verranztes Werkzeug das schreit nach Bestrafung wenn du dein Bike genauso pflegst fahr ich nicht mehr mit dir das ist ja *Lebensgefährlich*

Schäm dich Frauen und Werkzeug sind des Mannes Freud die werden gehegt und gepflegt.
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> seid ihr gemein, so über tobsn lustig zu machen! er ist doch ganz  in ordnung.... ausser dass er morgen wegen kältegründen beim nightride kneift...



Wer spricht hier über Tobsn ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> @levty Du Schlampe so ein verranztes Werkzeug das schreit nach Bestrafung wenn du dein Bike genauso pflegst fahr ich nicht mehr mit dir das ist ja *LebensgefÃ¤hrlich*
> 
> SchÃ¤m dich Frauen und Werkzeug sind des Mannes Freud die werden gehegt und gepflegt.
> GruÃ Karsten



Schuldigung dass ich keinee 50â¬ Zange zur Hand hatte, man... Siehst du? Baumarktschrott  
Die Russische Zange hat dann doch herhalten mÃ¼ssen und schnipp schnapp war der Zug ab!

Und ja, ICH bin *LebensgefÃ¤hrlich* 
Und das neue Bike wird nicht geschont, genau so wenig wie mein Fully


----------



## one track mind (24. Januar 2007)

@wolfman: du hast SAMSTAG vergessen gross zu schreiben.

ich muss leider passen, baue gerade meine schleuder weiter um und ausserdem muss ich das vakuum zwischen meinen ohren mit SGB2 paragraphen füllen, damit ich die klausur nächsten donnerstag besteh...


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Januar 2007)

war heut abend auch ein bisschen mitm rad unterwegs...also ein bisschen frisch wars schon, das nächste mal fahr ich, wenns noch hell is 

@ lev: hätte das im ersten moment fast für einen dieser "universalschlüssel" für vorhänge- und fahrradschlösser gehalten 
@ easymtb: naja...bei www.knipex.de wird dann auch der profi zufriedengestellt *g*


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Januar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> du willst doch nicht etwa morgen beim Wintersturm fahren oder?


dachte ich mir heute am feierabend auch.... aber als ich dann auf dem bike sass, heavy metal auf den ohren und merkte , dass ich heut abend nix anderes vor hatte.... naja, wurden dann doch 13 wp-punkte.... ihr könnt mich jetzt für völlig    erklären....



zena schrieb:


> Dellikatesse des Tages: morgen MARTINS-EISBEIN


 ja. 15min auftauen....



Flugrost schrieb:


> Nee Zena, meine Prionen hol ich mir bei richtigen Rindviechern!


 du bist so süss mit deinen anspielungen.... 

@wolfman: haben wir am samstag nich ausgemacht, dass die touren nur noch höchst konspirativ ausgemacht werden....


----------



## Flugrost (24. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @wolfman: haben wir am samstag nich ausgemacht, dass die touren nur noch höchst konspirativ ausgemacht werden....


Freu Dich übers Ergebniss konspirativer Verhandlungen und darüber, dass die Subsektionen weiterhin zugelassen sind.


----------



## Levty (25. Januar 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> @ lev: hätte das im ersten moment fast für einen dieser "universalschlüssel" für vorhänge- und fahrradschlösser gehalten



Ne, das war dann die Russenzange die danach folgte:







Mit der gehen sogar Fahrradschlösser auf


----------



## Levty (25. Januar 2007)

Ha, ich wollte noch den 1000. Beitrag machen


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Januar 2007)

so, tusch und party!
     
hiermit der beitrag #1001 in diesem sinnlosem     -fred! sprich sportliche, ehrgeizige mtb-ler posen, wie toll unsportlich sie sich sa morgens um 10:00 treffen um stundenlang bis in die nacht hinein zu biken und sich dann noch awpp- punkte geben wollen.... wie schon 999 beiträge lang : 




ok, abtreten und unauffällig weitermachen!


----------



## Levty (25. Januar 2007)

hehehe, ich war schnellör!


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Januar 2007)

Tach!

Ich bin am Samstag auch wieder am Start. Allerdings hätte ich gerne die Option nach zwei Bergen auszusteigen,
oder bei bedarf nen dritten dran zu hängen. War ja drei Wochen nicht biken...
Und jetzt gleich bei Minusgraden einen Snowride?   

Na denn mal bis Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (25. Januar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> .... Allerdings hätte ich gerne die Option nach zwei *Bieren *auszusteigen,
> oder bei bedarf nen dritten dran zu hängen


 naja, ok, wenn du soooo ausser form bist... wollen wir es nochmal durchgehen lassen, hehe!

das sieht mal wieder nach 3 x weinbiet aus: 
gimmeldingen > wb > gi   : nachzügler und helmvergesser winken: rösti) abholen
gimmeldingen > wb > gi   : zimbo absetzten
gimmeldingen > wb > gi   : fertich!  

und, gibts jetzt ne demo- cd? oder habt ihr gleich ne dvd aufgenommen?


fozzy, du bist echt ne tratschtante!


----------



## Levty (25. Januar 2007)

...und am SO?


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...und am SO?



will keiner mit dir fahren! 

die wahl zum king of freeride... glaubst du, du hast chancen?


----------



## Levty (25. Januar 2007)

Wenn nicht mal Harald Philipp aufgelistet ist, kann ich da nicht mithalten...
Den CG mach ich ja nass, keine Frage, hab ja ETA, er nicht... aber da sind ein paar andere, die kann ich net ab!


----------



## Levty (25. Januar 2007)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die nächste Tour mit einem neuen Ross bestritten wird


----------



## one track mind (25. Januar 2007)

@ alle, die hier beim winterpokal mitmachen, hier mal ne äusserst elegante art zu schummeln:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXRH50fvHWA


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Januar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> @ alle, die hier beim winterpokal mitmachen, hier mal ne äusserst elegante art zu schummeln:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXRH50fvHWA


gröl! wie ist das geil!    
aber: der radumfang ist definitiv falsch eingestellt! 
aber die hamster scheinen ja einiges auszuhalten...


----------



## zena (26. Januar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> @ alle, die hier beim winterpokal mitmachen, hier mal ne äusserst elegante art zu schummeln:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXRH50fvHWA



   hey gabs da nicht mal sowas auf der North-Shore abgebildet in ner alten Bike-Ausgabe? Wär mal ne Anregung für den nächsten Slopestile...
Na was alles mit Kraftfutter möglich ist  RESPEKT


----------



## OZM (26. Januar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich bin am Samstag auch wieder am Start.
> ...Na denn mal bis Samstag!


Schön Dich wieder zu sehen  

wenn Du Zeit hast, kannst Du mir Mucke für die Vids mitbringen  

@ tobsn: Mucke mitbringen?

OZM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2007)

Hi Oli!

Sorry, aber da hätt ich mich vorher schon mal drum kümmern müssen...
Brennen kann ich leider nur im Büro und hab jetzt nix dabei.
Vergessen hatte ich es allerdings nicht, nächste Woche kriegste was auf die Ohren.

Bis Samsdach - endlich wieder biken!!!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Januar 2007)

denkt an die Regenkleidung am Samstach. Nach Wetter.de 80% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Aber wenn unser Flugtier seine Sonnenbrille dabei hat, gibts kein Regen


----------



## kawilli (26. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> denkt an die Regenkleidung am Samstach. Nach Wetter.de 80% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Aber wenn unser Flugtier seine Sonnenbrille dabei hat, gibts kein Regen



@Wolfman was für nen Wetterbericht hast du denn geschaut den von Andalusien ? Schnee ist angesagt und zwar heftig zumindest in der Pfalz und das sind ja wohl wir. Aber egal ich fahr bei der Hundekälte sowieso nicht ja ich weiß ich bin eine Lusche aber Kälte lähmt mich. Ich hoffe ihr friert euch nicht die Nüsse ab aber von euch will ja eh keiner mehr Kinder.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2007)

...ich würd auch auf Schnee tippen und werd mich warrrm einpacken!
Ob ich mal Papa sein will weiß ich noch nicht, aber auch ohne eine passende
Mama will ich auf meine Nüsse nicht verzichten...
Ebensowenig wie auf's Biken - ist ja auch schon ein paar Wochen her bei mir.

In diesem Sinne bis morgen!
(Vorrausgesetzt die nächtlichen Schneefälle lassen Biken überhaupt zu)


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Januar 2007)

Die ändern auch stündlich das Wetter. Aktuell 17.09h. 
Also Flugtier, Sonnenbrille kann zu Hause bleiben  

Bauernregel N° 151
"Im Januar viel Muckentanz, verdirbt die Futterernte ganz."     
NEUSTADT    Samstag, 27.01.     

WETTER   
Höchsttemperatur   0°  (-6°)  
Tiefsttemperatur   -6°  (-14°)  

WIND   
Tempo/Böen   31 / 57 km/h  
Windrichtung   NW 

SONNE   
Sonnenscheindauer  2 h 00 min   
Sonnenaufgang  08:06   
Sonnenuntergang  17:14   

NIEDERSCHLAG   
Menge  <= 0,5 l/qm   
Risiko  28 %   
Luftfeuchtigkeit  86 %


----------



## aju (26. Januar 2007)

Morgen werde ich auch mal wieder dabei sein. Daher noch eine Frage:
Wo genau in Gimmeldingen ist der Treffpunkt?

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (26. Januar 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> wenn Du Zeit hast, kannst Du mir Mucke für die Vids mitbringen


was für mukke wünschst du denn?   

wolfman, unser wetter- pessimist.... hehe!



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Risiko  28 %


hört sich doch nicht schlecht an! die frage ist nur: was für ein risiko?  

aber wenn mich morgen früh nich doch noch n motivations- wunder aus dem bett zieht werde ich friedlich meinen rausch ausschlafen und an euch denken, wie ihr heldenhaft in der kälte winterpokal- punkte sammelt!  

@ulrich: sportplatz. ist im ort ausgeschildert und die einheimischen solltens auch kennen!


----------



## Andreas 2905 (26. Januar 2007)

Hi aju grüß Dich 
Fahr Neustadt rein, am Ortseingang kommt links die Tankstelle und rechts ein Gebrauchtwagenhändler.Da fährst du rechts rein. Am Norma Markt vorbei und wieder rechts. Nun bist du auf dem Weg nach Gimmeldingen. In Gimmeldingen an der ersten Kreuzung (alles rechts vor links) biegst du links ab. Die schmale Strasse fährst du hoch bis du wieder rechts abbiegen kannst. Also rechts rein. Jetzt müßtest du am Parkplatz vom Sportplatz sein. Treffpunkt



Dann bis morsche


----------



## atomica (26. Januar 2007)

hallo ihr wetterpropheten! das wird ja ein lustiges schneegestöber morgen  wir haben auch jede woche ein anderes programm: letzte woche hindernisparcours mir umgefallenen bäumen, morgen tiefschneefahren (laut radio-wetterbericht soll es heut nacht ziemlich schneien...). 
@ozm: bringst du dieses mal ne schneeschippe mit, statt säge und axt?


----------



## dave (26. Januar 2007)

... oder hier mit GoogleMaps:
http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/rendezvous/index.html?mpoint=neustadt_gimmeldingen

cu soon!


----------



## aju (26. Januar 2007)

Danke Euch allen für die genaue Wegbeschreibung!

Dann bis Morgen!


----------



## atomica (27. Januar 2007)

guten morgen!
mein innerer schweinehund hat sich vorhin als der wecker klingelte fürs weiterschlafen und gegen schnee und kälte entschieden .... ich werd heut in der kuschelig warmen halle klettern gehen, kann ja auch ganz nett sein....
viel spaß und lasst euch nicht einschneien


----------



## Levty (27. Januar 2007)

Wer hat Lust morgen in HD ne Runde zu drehen? So gegen 12h locker um den Stein und den Stuhl herum?

Cheers...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. Januar 2007)

So mal für alle die keine Lust hatten oder einfach nur mit ihren Hin.......ern zu Hause im Warmen bleiben wollten. Es war einfach Super. Der erste Snowride im PW. Leider hab ich mich mit den beiden Wetterprognosen nicht vertan. Wir hatten alles im Angebot  
@ Maddin. Nix da Weinbiet ruff und runner. Stabenberg, Eckkopf und zum Abschluss Weinbiet mit Schnee


----------



## Levty (27. Januar 2007)

Morgen 12h Bissmarkplatz. Trailtour rund um Stein und Stuhl.

Cheers.


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Maddin.


MAR*T*IN!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> MAR*T*IN!!!!!!



Er ist der Martin NE


----------



## Levty (28. Januar 2007)

Maddin Maddin Maddin

Edit:

Yeah, geile Tour heute! Danke an alle die dawaren, also Martin und Sven...ich mein Maddin und Sven 

Und die Schneeschichten ab 400hm sind auch geil. Undendlich Grip mit ein wenig Schlittenslalom bergauf 
Und danke an Martin der dann doch noch die Himmelsleiter mit mir gerockt hat bergab


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Januar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> So mal für alle die keine Lust hatten oder einfach nur mit ihren Hin.......ern zu Hause im Warmen bleiben wollten.


hm. das problem  ist halt, dass bei euch in limburgerhof, ma/lu, mother****in´town usw. um 23h die gehwege hochgeklappt werden, während in hd das nachtleben rockt!   und so mancher biker lieber awpp sammelt und morgens dann die ganzen awpp erst mal verdauen muss....  

jep! tour heute war lustig. oben auf dem ks tiefster winter, in der mitte tiefster schlamm  und unten frühling.
lev mal keinen platten, dafür kettenriss.
ich wollte (unfreiwillig) einhändig springen- muss noch verbessert werden!


@dave: gardasee ad acta? du musst mir mal die seilbahn erklären!


----------



## dave (28. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @dave: gardasee ad acta?



ähm ... hab' jetzt erst gesehen, dass es am garda wieder besser ausschaut, nachdem wir das ganze die woche über gecancelt hatten. nun habe ich allerdings schon einen termin nächstes wochenende. aber der garda läuft ja nicht weg ...  




> du musst mir mal die seilbahn erklären!



kein problelm, guckst du hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seilbahn


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Januar 2007)

dave schrieb:


> kein problelm, guckst du hier:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seilbahn


  
danke für die schnelle antwort, wäre noch lustiger gewesen wenn du bei wiki wirklich nen artikel über die seilbahn a.k.a. ripp geschrieben hättest


----------



## kawilli (29. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hm. das problem  ist halt, dass bei euch in limburgerhof, ma/lu, mother****in´town usw. um 23h die gehwege hochgeklappt werden, während in hd das nachtleben rockt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maddin was soll diese unverschämte Beleidigung unserer Wahlheimat?  Ich werde dir jetzt mal erklären warum in Mutterstadt(so schreibt man das ) um 23 h die Bürgersteige hochgeklappt werden, denn dann gehören die Straßen und alles andere den Bikern und Fußgänger haben Ausgangssperre. Da kann dein abge****tes HD gar nicht mithalten. Und wie meine Mutter schon sagte "wenn man sein Schandmaul zu weit aufreißt kriegt man es mit Seife ausgewaschen".  
Und das nächste Mal gefälligst den Nohander 
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hm. das problem  ist halt, dass bei euch in limburgerhof, ma/lu, mother****in´town usw. um 23h die gehwege hochgeklappt werden, während in hd das nachtleben rockt!   und so mancher biker lieber awpp sammelt und morgens dann die ganzen awpp erst mal verdauen muss....



ALSO du magst ja vielleicht Recht haben, aber in deinem Alter     haben wir durchgemacht und sind anschließend auf die Bikes und rockten mal einige Hm runter. Aber anscheinend kommst du so langsam in das Alter wo man ausschlafen muss, um sich von den Strapazen der Nacht zu erholen. Und dabei warst du wahrscheinlich nur sa.......en. Was passiert erst, wenn noch ein weibliches Wesen mit dazukommt   Tagelang komatöse??????


----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Da kann dein abge****tes HD gar nicht mithalten.
> Gruß Karsten


Ok. Ich will dich um 0200 nachts hier in Rohrbach mit deinem Rad fahren sehen. Ich stopp die Zeit, wie lange du fährst, und dann wie lange du noch laufen kannst.


----------



## kawilli (29. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ok. Ich will dich um 0200 nachts hier in Rohrbach mit deinem Rad fahren sehen. Ich stopp die Zeit, wie lange du fährst, und dann wie lange du noch laufen kannst.


@Levty wieder falsch verstanden bei euch in HD steppt Nachts der besoffene Bär bei uns wird Nachts gebikt und ich trinke grundsätzlich keinen Alkohol beim Fahren( Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ). Und falls ich doch mal was Trinke dann kann ich sowieso nicht mehr laufen wegen Bewußtlosigkeit mit anschließender Amnesie.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (29. Januar 2007)

n paar kleine provokationen und schon schreibt mal wieder jemand! prima!  



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Und dabei warst du wahrscheinlich nur sa.......en.


ja. saufen heisst das böse wort. kannst ja gerne mal erzählen, was für drogen du dir so alles eingebaut hast! die wilden 70-er......hehe!

ok karsten, nur für dich zeig ich dir bald den no-hander-just-full-facer


----------



## Flugrost (29. Januar 2007)

Weißt Du Maddin, ich glaube , Du übertreibst mit Sauforgienheroismen. Du läufst bestimmt zu später Stund ins Eigenheim, stocknüchtern wohlgemerkt um tags darauf nie nicht prepared für die sammelnswerten Pokalpünktchen zu sein. 



			
				easymaddin schrieb:
			
		

> ok karsten, nur für dich zeig ich dir bald den no-hander-just-full-facer


will sehen, geht auch ein 360-No-Brain


----------



## Levty (30. Januar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> will sehen, geht auch ein 360-No-Brain


Einen 360-No-Brain to Kantenklatschen!


----------



## one track mind (30. Januar 2007)

"no saddle assplant to seatpost"


----------



## kawilli (30. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> :
> 
> ok karsten, nur für dich zeig ich dir bald den no-hander-just-full-facer



Kanns kaum erwarten Zena kann dir dann die Kauleiste wieder richten. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Januar 2007)

folienkartoffel schrieb:


> will sehen, geht auch ein 360-No-Brain


nich mein ding, das is was für fozzy!

no brain-no pain!

@zena: gute idee von karten, kannste n bisschen gips am woe mitbringen, dann können wir schon mal nen vorher- abdruck machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (30. Januar 2007)

"double x-up" -auch ne lustige vorstellung...


----------



## zena (30. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> zena: gute idee von karten, kannste n bisschen gips am woe mitbringen, dann können wir schon mal nen vorher- abdruck machen!



genau und du bringst schon mal die Versichertenkarte mit und 10 Euros. 

Ich muss euch erzählen was mir heut passiert ist!

weil ich so ein fleißiges Bienchen bin, hab ich heut nach der Arbeit die Dirtstrecke in Limbim besucht, so zu Übungszwecken. Sicherheitsbewust wie ihr mich kennt natürlich mit Vollkörperschutz. Ich fahr so vor mich hin, bretter über die Buckelpiste, schwitz mir die Sose ausm Leib, da kommt so ein Möchtegern-MTBer mit Baumarktrad ohne Helm mit Wollmütze und fährt wie ein Bekloppter rum. Ok die Tabels ist er auch net gesprungen aber was der rumgestönt hat  Vermutlich war das sein besster Spaß seit langem. 
Der hat mich komisch angeguckt und gemeint "geile Strecke habt ihr dahin gebaut!!". Häääää ich doch net... 
Ich möchte mich als wirklich tolerante MTBerin definieren und finde jede Art von Zweiradsport faszinierend (auch Kunstradfahren). Aber das geht gar nicht. 

Schönen Dank an die Erbauer der Limbimer Dirtstrecke fürs Testfahren . Hab auch nix kaputt gemacht 

Tschüssle Zena


----------



## Levty (30. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> nich mein ding, das is was für fozzy!
> 
> no brain-no pain!


Erst wenn die Himmelsleiter wieder trocken ist  dann gayts ganz runter!


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Januar 2007)

Das Wochenende rückt näher und ich will mal wieder mit ein paar Leuten gemeinsam fahren (Nachdem meine Locals entweder wegen Krankheit oder technischen Problemen mit dem Bike nie können). 

Ich wäre für das Weinbiet. Da gibts schön viel zu spielen... 
Samstag um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz unter der Wolfsburg?


----------



## OZM (31. Januar 2007)

zena schrieb:
			
		

> ... heut nach der Arbeit die Dirtstrecke in Limbim besucht
> ... da kommt so ein Möchtegern-MTBer



*FOTOOOS!*


----------



## Levty (31. Januar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich wäre für das Weinbiet. Da gibts schön viel zu spielen...
> Samstag um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz unter der Wolfsburg?


10h?


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Januar 2007)

Ja genau, wie sieht's aus am WE?
Wie immer 10h in Gimmeldingen??
Mit den üblichen Verdächtigen???

...ich bin diesmal definitiv auch dabei - diesmal mit Wecker!


----------



## Levty (31. Januar 2007)

Määää! Weinbiet!


----------



## OZM (31. Januar 2007)

Hier mal ne kleine Vision von dem, was ich mir mittelfristig mit der Helmcam so vorstelle  

http://www.orschlurch.de/flvplayer_gelaende-parkour-durch-den-wald.html


Greez 
            OZM


----------



## Speedbullit (31. Januar 2007)

that´s the way  ich glaube nach dem run braucht man einen meisel um das grinsen wieder wegzubekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (31. Januar 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> that´s the way  ich glaube nach dem run braucht man einen meisel um das grinsen wieder wegzubekommen.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ohne Worte


----------



## dave (31. Januar 2007)

und das sind in vancouver sogar offiziell ausgeschilderte trails ...


----------



## Levty (31. Januar 2007)

Pah... lahm!

Schon sick, was man so in Vids sieht . Sieht so einfach aus, aber wenn man dann vo einem 5m Double steht, denkt man sich: Hm, wo ist der Chicknway .

Hut ab. Schön das anzusehen.


----------



## one track mind (31. Januar 2007)

auf das link zu dem video bin ich jetzt in den letzten zwei wochen bestimmt 10 mal gestossen. ist auch echt der hammer. vor allem immer diese sauschmalen northshore landungen nach den riesen kickern, echt ohne worte...


----------



## bikeburnz (31. Januar 2007)

hab das video auch schonmal gesehn..und es ist der Hammer trail.. naja vielleicht komm ich im September ja in den Genuss den auch mal fahren zu dürfen...wenn nicht aber bestimmt einen ähnlich geilen ..


----------



## guru39 (31. Januar 2007)

Sau.


----------



## eL (31. Januar 2007)

SONNTAGS??????

samstag is doch offizieller werktag!


----------



## easymtbiker (31. Januar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Määää! Weinbiet!


schwarze schafe im pfälzer wald?



wie wär´s, wenn mal jemand zeit und treffpunkt für unsere nächste konspirative ausfahrt hier posted?


----------



## Levty (31. Januar 2007)

1000h Parkplatz an der WBurg

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (31. Januar 2007)

Hi! 10 Uhr ist auch noch irgendwie akzeptabel. Die Frage ist wo jetzt genau? Gemmeldingen ist bestimmt nicht ein zwei Häuser-Kaff. Und an dem WBurg Parkplatz ist die Frage welcher, ich kenne nur den im Wohngebiet in Neustadt. Am besten Koordinaten posten.


----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> Hier mal ne kleine Vision von dem, was ich mir mittelfristig mit der Helmcam so vorstelle
> 
> http://www.orschlurch.de/flvplayer_gelaende-parkour-durch-den-wald.html
> 
> ...



Deine/Eure Musik ist weit weit besser! Außerdem wäre das Vid in diesem Thread besser aufgehoben. 

Gruhs - Fliegeisen wartet auf Name oder Brennung von Oper!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Februar 2007)

Ei donn los uns doch a mol 1000h Schimmeldingen festhalten. Konspirativ genug Maddin ????  
@ Tick. Scroll mal 1-2 Seiten zurück. Dort ist eine genaue Wegbeschreibung zum Sportplatz. Easy zu finden. 
Und Mann/Frau beachte die Uhrzeit !!!!!!!!!!
Der Slogan 2007 lautet PÜNKTLICHKEIT


----------



## dave (1. Februar 2007)

bin diesmal leider wohl nicht dabei, aber vielleicht kommt dafür frenchy als ersatz aus dem ka-forum ...  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259856


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Februar 2007)

@wolfman-44; [email protected]: Danke für den Hinweis! Dsa sollte man ja finden.  
Ich freu mich auf Samstag 10 Uhr dort. Und Pünktlichkeit ist ja eine Pflicht, oder? Wer nicht pünktlich ist, steht alleine da... 

@OZM: Asolut geil das Video! Dsa wäre was für die Zukunft des PW.  Ich plane ja schon länger dran ein Stück PW aus dem Naturschutzgebiet raus zu kriegen und dort einen Lift hin zu bauen.


----------



## Kelme (1. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...
> Und Mann/Frau beachte die Uhrzeit !!!!!!!!!!
> Der Slogan 2007 lautet PÜNKTLICHKEIT


Ist ja eine Brüllerei wie auf dem Kasernenhof hier 


Kelme - Pünktlichkeit. Yesss Sir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (1. Februar 2007)

...ich als treuer wehrdienstverweigerer und Waffengegner ignoriere solche militanten Ansätze und komm wie immer
die üblichen 5 Minuten zu spät - allerdings ist mein guter Vorsatz, dass es nicht mehr als 5 Minuten werden...


----------



## frenchy (1. Februar 2007)

dave schrieb:


> bin diesmal leider wohl nicht dabei, aber vielleicht kommt dafür frenchy als ersatz aus dem ka-forum ...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259856



Halloooo!

ich wollte mich doch mal bei euch melden! ...Ihr sei aber echt laut!!   
dave hab' ich schon gemeldet dass ich gerne mitfahren würde! leider muss ich am samstag schaffen! .....schade!
Gibt's auch mal ab und zu mal was sonntags??


----------



## dave (1. Februar 2007)

Für So plant der Club-KA was:
http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/news/2007/02/01/tourankundigung-fur-sonntag-04-02-07-ab-10-00-uhr


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Februar 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Für So plant der Club-KA was:
> http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/news/2007/02/01/tourankundigung-fur-sonntag-04-02-07-ab-10-00-uhr


Da muß ich ja mitmachen! Ist direkt vor meiner Haustür.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Februar 2007)

@ Kelme. Manch Einer versteht keine andere Sprache   Und wenn man mal bei Minusgraden 20 Min warten musste und dann der Spruch kommt. "Wartet ihr schon lange" Dann is Schluss mit Luschtisch.


----------



## Levty (1. Februar 2007)

Bin doboi! Leider noch mit Fully...


----------



## Bastiaan (1. Februar 2007)

HAALLTTT

bevor ich alleine zuhause rumsitz... xD
wann wo und wohin am samstag?

ich hab bis jetzt nur rausgefunden das am samstag um 10 uhr in gimmeldingen treffpunkt is  

ich bitte um nähere informationen damit ich das erste mal mitfahren kann  

grtz, Basti


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Februar 2007)

Also nochmal:
- fahre Gimmeldingen von Neustadt aus
- biege ab an dem erste Kreuzung links
- fahre bis Spochtplatz - ferddisch!


----------



## Bastiaan (1. Februar 2007)

fahre zwar von meckenheim aus, werds aber finden  

dann bin ich am samstag dabei *nick*


----------



## Levty (1. Februar 2007)

80% der Leute wissen nicht wo es lang geht. Und manche kriegen nicht ein mal mit, wer der Guide am Ende des Tages war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (1. Februar 2007)

Hey Lev, es gibt keinen Löffel!
...und keinen Guide. Außer der Älteste übernimmt automatisch die Papa-Schlumpf-Rolle.


----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2007)

lev schrieb:
			
		

> 80% der Leute wissen nicht


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Februar 2007)

ok, die hd- fraktion wird pünktlich gegen 10:20h eintreffen! bitte warten! 

der w-burg parkplatz wäre besser, habe gehört, dass eva nur zum klettern am w-burg- felsen mitkommt..... 

@zimbo: wie???? sie haben nicht gedient???? und was meinst du mit ältester? gesichtsältester? dann wäre ja rösti unser dauer- guide! hehe!

habt ihr schon mitbekommen: lev hat ein neues bike!!! und jetzt bitte alle ihn einmal anbeten!


----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2007)

Was machst Du denn hier? 

...und wenn ich mir Deine Pünktlichkeit so anschaue, bin nicht nur ich gesichtsalt. Morgentoilette im Bus


----------



## Levty (1. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> habt ihr schon mitbekommen: lev hat ein neues bike!!! und jetzt bitte alle ihn einmal anbeten!


Nö. Gebraucht. Und so ein Mist, ohne Federung und so...voll billig.


----------



## atomica (1. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> habe gehört, dass eva nur zum klettern am w-burg- felsen mitkommt.....



was du so alles hörst...wie wärs mal mit nem hörgerät? kommst ja auch so langsam in das alter, wo man mal darüber nachdenken kann.....  
*duck und wech*....


----------



## one track mind (1. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> HAALLTTT
> 
> 
> ich bitte um nähere informationen damit ich das erste mal mitfahren kann
> ...



wer zum ersten mal mitfährt, muss auf der erstbesten hütte ne runde bier für alle schmeissen  (fänd ich jedenfalls mal ne gute idee so nen brauch einzuführen)


----------



## kawilli (1. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> wer zum ersten mal mitfährt, muss auf der erstbesten hütte ne runde bier für alle schmeissen  (fänd ich jedenfalls mal ne gute idee so nen brauch einzuführen)



*Aber unbedingt!*

*Gruß Karsten*


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> wer zum ersten mal mitfährt, muss auf der erstbesten hütte ne runde bier für alle schmeissen  (fänd ich jedenfalls mal ne gute idee so nen brauch einzuführen)



Super Idee   
Und um das Ganze noch zu toppen.
Die zu spät gekommenen können sich die Runden für die Anderen ja teilen  Denn dieses Desaster sollte doppelt belohnt werden   

@ Eva. Du weißt doch mittlerweile wie schwarz seine Seele und sein Herz ist. Gibt hier nur EINEN der ihn toppen kann und das ist unser Flugtier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2007)

1TM schrieb:
			
		

> ne runde bier für alle


Bei 10+ TN geht das mal ordentlich ans Geld. Rückwirkend eingeführt würde das Standgas für alle das nächste halbe Jahr bedeuten. Wir machen dann unsere Touren rund um die Suchtklinik (Betreutes ausnüchtern in WG Form ... Schauder...)


----------



## Levty (1. Februar 2007)

Ok. Bier ist immer gut.
Dopamin tuts auch. Da braucht man nicht einmal bergab zu fahren . (Der Patrick weiß sicher was das ist)


----------



## one track mind (1. Februar 2007)

dopamin, ist das net das, was nach nix schmeckt und dick macht?
p.s.: du schuldest mir eh ein bier .


----------



## OZM (1. Februar 2007)

Noch mal wegen der Anfahrt:

Kollege Dave, hat sich dafür mal viel Mühe gemacht und dass

http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/rendezvous/index.html?mpoint=neustadt_gimmeldingen

ins Leben gerufen. Wers damit nicht findet, braucht halt noch für die Anfahrt nen Guide - sollte diesen Umstand dann aber mal bei Gelegenheit diffenrentialdiagnostisch abklären lassen - ich mein, das Dingen ist zoombar  

OZM


----------



## Bastiaan (1. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> wer zum ersten mal mitfährt, muss auf der erstbesten hütte ne runde bier für alle schmeissen  (fänd ich jedenfalls mal ne gute idee so nen brauch einzuführen)



ich glaub da gibts ein problem....ich als 15 jähriger darf kein bier kaufen....*sich raus red*


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Februar 2007)

Ich war schon mal mit den meisten von euch unterwegs!  

@Bastiaan: Gar kein Thema, ich kauf das für dich und du bezahlst. Ich nehm nur ein Schoppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (1. Februar 2007)

ich könnt auch ne runde Spezi ausgeben  100% isotonisch (was auch immer das heißt   ) außerdem darf man betrunken nich radfahren. da sieht man so komische sachen die es gar nich gibt (oder umgekehrt, man sieht den baum, den es doch tatsächlich gibt, nicht  )

naja....mal gucken ne...   ihr werdet mich auf jedenfall sehen am samstag  (tsja...so ein pech, jetzt kommt ihr nich mehr drum rum)]


mal wieder ne änderung:

am samstag bitte keine blöde bemerkungen über mein rad   ich weiß schon dass es nicht das beste ist *nick*


----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2007)

Na, es wird schon die eine oder andere differentialdiagnostische (Merci @ OZM für dieses kleine aber feine Rhetorikgoldstück) Bemerkung fallen. Wie immer ... Zoombar wird im nachhinein betrachtet der Wertgehalt dieser oder jener Bemerkung sein. 


			
				Tick  schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war schon mal mit den meisten von euch unterwegs!


 echt?


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich könnt auch ne runde Spezi ausgeben  100% isotonisch (was auch immer das heißt   ) außerdem darf man betrunken nich radfahren. da sieht man so komische sachen die es gar nich gibt (oder umgekehrt, man sieht den baum, den es doch tatsächlich gibt, nicht  )
> 
> naja....mal gucken ne...   ihr werdet mich auf jedenfall sehen am samstag  (tsja...so ein pech, jetzt kommt ihr nich mehr drum rum)]
> 
> ...


Wenn du etwas LSD ins Bier rüherst könnte das die Auswirkungen haben. 

Und natürlich werde ich Witze über dein Bike machen. Immerhin fahre ich ein "super hochwertigen" CMP / Poison Rahmen!


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Februar 2007)

ihr seid so süüssss!  



Flugrost schrieb:


> Was machst Du denn hier?


spämmen auf der arbeit. aber erzähl meinem schef nix davon....




atomica schrieb:


> wie wärs mal mit nem hörgerät? kommst ja auch so langsam in das alter, wo man mal darüber nachdenken kann.....


HÄ???


bier auf der ersten hütte....  trinkt doch sowieso niemand. auch wenn  das hier gross anti-wp heisst..... ich würde eher ne runde kuchen auf der totenkopfhütte vorschlagen!  

ok, dann 10h! 10h c.t. 

@ ozm: "diffenrentialdiagnostisch" < solche worte muss ich erst mal 2 tage lang verdauen.... 

@baastian: schreib doch mal im nachbar-fred, dass du damit in ports du soleil fahren möchtest, dann bekommst du genug bemerkungen über dein bike!


----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> bier auf der ersten hütte....  trinkt doch sowieso niemand. auch wenn  das hier gross anti-wp heisst..... ich würde eher ne runde kuchen auf der totenkopfhütte vorschlagen!



Wenn Du Unruhe in Person eh ständig Deine Runden drehst während die Society chillt bekommste eh nicht mit, wie AWP Points gesammelt werden. 
Vorstellen könnte ich mir auch, dass die TKopphütte ein Wunsch am Sa bleibt.


----------



## Bastiaan (1. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich würde eher ne runde kuchen auf der totenkopfhütte vorschlagen




WAS   das is ja noch teurer wie bier... aber mal gucken  



easymtbiker schrieb:


> @baastian: schreib doch mal im nachbar-fred, dass du damit in ports du soleil fahren möchtest, dann bekommst du genug bemerkungen über dein bike!



erstens heiß ich BAstiaAn.  nich BaAstiAn.   

zweitens hab ich mir die bilder angeguckt von portes du soleil dingsda...sieht echt geil aus....aber ich glaub da kann ich mein rad besser gleich weg schmeißen  

grtz


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2007)

entzückenden ;-)


wer auf pfälzer hütten Bier bestellt gehört gesteinigt!!!

pfälzer land is weinland


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wenn Du Unruhe in Person eh ständig Deine Runden drehst während die Society chillt bekommste eh nicht mit, wie AWP Points gesammelt werden.


mag sein. bin halt konserativ. tagsüber biken, abends trinken  und nich schon um 22h ablegen.... so, mal schaun , was morgen abend so alles geht! 

ok, sorry, baaastian, wird nie wieder vorkommen!


----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> entzückenden ;-)
> 
> 
> wer auf pfälzer hütten Bier bestellt gehört gesteinigt und gevierteilt!!!
> ...



Schön, vergessen hastes nich!


----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2007)

Bla... ein CMP Fahrer? Wo? Der fährt bergab vor mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (2. Februar 2007)

wage vermutung von mir:

es gibt garkein bier auf pfälzer hütten!!


----------



## Kelme (2. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> wage vermutung von mir:
> 
> es gibt garkein bier auf pfälzer hütten!!


Zumindest für die Hellerhütte (bis vor kurzem?) zutreffend. Das ist wohl das Haus unter der Regie des PWV Ortsgruppe Neustadt und für die war (ist) es nicht vorstellbar, dass auf einer Hütte, die der Metropole des Deutschen Weines nahe steht, Bier ausgeschenkt wird.


Kelme -


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Februar 2007)

Es gibt kein Bier in der Pfalz, es gibt kein Bier
drum fahr ich nicht in die Pfalz, drum bleib ich hier
es ist so kalt in der Pfalz kein warmer Fleck
und nur vom Mountainbiken geht der Durst nicht weg...

...Mist, bin ja schon in der Pfalz - und Bier gibt's hier doch!
Bier UND Wein, das muss sein - auf einem Bein kammer ja nich stehn


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Bla... ein CMP Fahrer? Wo? Der fährt bergab vor mir


Hier!  
Wozu mehr ausgeben? Ein Aludreck hält auch nicht länger und die Garantieabwicklung ist wesentlich schlechter bei Aludreck. Also wurde es ein CMP. Aber im Sommer wird der Rahmen gegen ein Speci P All Mountain getauscht.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Bla... ein CMP Fahrer? Wo? Der fährt bergab vor mir



ANGST??? FRUST???


----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ANGST??? FRUST???


Letztes mal fuhr ein Würfel vor mir... Und unsere Bettys haben sich fast geknuddelt  Aber ich muss sagen, der Wurzeltrail von der Loog war geil, und Armin hat gut Tempo gemacht, aber das nur weil er dem Oli hinterhergedüst ist  war echt Hammer.

Ist diesmal der Armbanduhrenweg drin? Bittööö  

Zum Thema CMP/Alutech...
Mir wayne, fahre ja keins von beiden


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ist diesmal der Armbanduhrenweg drin? Bittööö


fällt aus. wir fahren zigeunerfelsen!

wenn du mit möchtest, dann beweg deine nase um 9h zur post! und wenn 1trackmind mit möchte: rechtzeitig melden! nich erst morgen früh um 8:50.....


----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> 9h zur post!


Kommen doch eh wieder zu spät...

Und Patrik kann nicht. Hat kein Bike


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Kommen doch eh wieder zu spät...



Dann könnt ihr uns ja hinterherfahren. Legen euch einen Zettel parat wo`s hingeht  
@ Martin. Als Busältester solltest du deine Jugend doch in den Griff bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Martin. Als Busältester solltest du deine Jugend doch in den Griff bekommen


Nicht wenn die Jugend fährt, weil das Alter wieder totbesoffen ist.

PS: Hat jemand einen Bashring abzugeben? Bitte...


----------



## Flugrost (2. Februar 2007)

Der neue Radladen in Neckarau sieht mich wohl öfter ...


----------



## atomica (2. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Nicht wenn die Jugend fährt, weil das Alter wieder totbesoffen ist.



naja, wenn die jugend fährt sind wir allerdings wesentlich schneller, weil die wenigstens noch das gaspedal findet 

und das pünktlichkeitsproblem ist in diesem fall auch eher das problem der (etwas) älteren generation 

aber da wir laut plan um 9h starten (realistisch ist maddin dann um 9:10h am treffpunkt...), stehen die chancen glaub ich ganz gut, dass wir dieses mal pünktlich sind 

man soll die hoffnung nicht aufgeben.....


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Nicht wenn die Jugend fährt, weil das Alter wieder totbesoffen ist.
> 
> PS: Hat jemand einen Bashring abzugeben? Bitte...


Für 32 Zähne hätte ich da noch was kleines schwarzes im Keller. Soll ich mal mitbringen?


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> naja, wenn die jugend fährt sind wir allerdings wesentlich schneller, weil die wenigstens noch das gaspedal findet


äh? meinst du , ich würde langsam fahren? als ich neulich in maikammer die hauptstrasse hochgerockt bin, hat jemand auf den hinteren sitzen geschrien. kann das sein, dass das du warst?  



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Martin. Als Busältester solltest du deine Jugend doch in den Griff bekommen


was meinst du? meine persönliche jugend? das hat noch nie funktioniert.... 
danke für das erste marTin seit 112 beiträgen! 

ansonsten morgen 6-10 grad und auch sonnenschein.  wo ist der gute alte winter hin? ich glaub, ich wandere aus nach spitzbergen oder so.... 

und wenn ichs richtig interpretiere war rösti heute auf schnäppchenjagd. auch n neues bike geholt?


----------



## zena (2. Februar 2007)

also jetzt macht mich net so wuschisch!!!!
wann treffen wir uns morgen? 10:00 im Gimmeldingen am Spochtplatz oder?
da schreibt ihr was von 9:00 oder 8:50???? 
gilt das nur für die die vorher zusammen brunchen wollen? 

   
zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (2. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ansonsten morgen 6-10 grad und auch sonnenschein.  wo ist der gute alte winter hin? ich glaub, ich wandere aus nach spitzbergen oder so....



laut klimakonferenz erwärmt sich die erde bis ende des jahrhunderts um ca. 6,5 grad, der meeresspiegel steigt um 1 meter und wir hier in der rheinebene haben dann sahara-wetter.   
 endlich!!!  d.h. nie wieder eiswaden, nie wieder buff, 360 tage im jahr bikesaison, nie wieder winterspeck 

also immer vorsichtig fahren  denn wir wollen es noch erleben  

amen

eine heiße empfehlung für alle slick-reifen-fans: bin gestern mitm ht von wachenheim bis mutterstadt mangels ersatzschlauch mit plattem hinterradreifen ritchey slick vfa 1,4er gefahren und hatte gute 24km geschafft. das ding hats ausgehalten, der mantel ist noch ok und die felge auch. nur meine oberschenkel und die bandscheiben tun weh. ich weiß blödheit gehört bestraft.


----------



## Bastiaan (2. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> also jetzt macht mich net so wuschisch!!!!
> wann treffen wir uns morgen? 10:00 im Gimmeldingen am Spochtplatz oder?
> da schreibt ihr was von 9:00 oder 8:50????
> gilt das nur für die die vorher zusammen brunchen wollen?
> ...



endlich noch jemand wo sich das fragt  
hab mich nur nich getraut was zu fragen weil es sonst wieer heißt "mensch pass doch mal auf" aber soweit ich weiß treffen die sich um 9:00 uhr in HD da die ja in HD wohnen 

richtig?

grtz


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> endlich noch jemand wo sich das fragt
> hab mich nur nich getraut was zu fragen weil es sonst wieer heißt "mensch pass doch mal auf" aber soweit ich weiß treffen die sich um 9:00 uhr in HD da die ja in HD wohnen
> 
> richtig?
> ...


Sehe ich auch so...


----------



## one track mind (2. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Bier in der Pfalz, es gibt kein Bier
> drum fahr ich nicht in die Pfalz, drum bleib ich hier
> es ist so kalt in der Pfalz kein warmer Fleck
> und nur vom Mountainbiken geht der Durst nicht weg...



es gibt kää bier in de palz, es gibt kää bier,
drum schütt isch woi in de hals, bis isch krepier,
ob schorle, pur, weiss ob rot, juckt misch net mehr,
bevor du "proscht" sägschd, is moi glas schun widda leer.
   

ach ja, mein rad is erst ab nächster woche wieder komplett...


----------



## strandi (2. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> der meeresspiegel steigt um 1 meter



super...ich verkauf mein auto und kauf dafür ein boot


----------



## zena (2. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> super...ich verkauf mein auto und kauf dafür ein boot



sorry wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten  aber leider ist es sooooo


----------



## strandi (2. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> sorry wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten  aber leider ist es sooooo



ich weiss  muss mich mal in ein paar jahren nach einer neuen residenz umschauen


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2007)

Noch die wichtige Frage: Wieviel KM & HM werden das denn morgen? Sprich muss ich mein Sauerstoffzelt einpacken?
Wird auch nicht zu CC lastig, oder (kann ich mir bei Zimbo & Levty auch nicht vorstellen)?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es sich mit Kälte und Vakuum verhält. Aber am Samstag wollen wir der Kälte und dem Schnee??   trotzen und wie üblich um 1000h in Gimmeldingen starten. Geplant sind wieder mal viele 100 Hm und die dazu passenden Waldwege mit km
> Nochmals für diejenigen unter euch die keine Brille oder einfach Leseprobleme haben.
> 
> 1000h (UHR) in Gimmeldingen. Das ist ein Ortsteil von Neustadt an der Weinstraße.
> ...



Wer lesen kann hat mehr vom Leben.   Jetzt muss ich mich auch noch selbst zitieren. Wo soll das noch hinführen: 
 

@ Maddin. Sorry war eine Ausnahme   Fehler von mir.


----------



## zena (2. Februar 2007)

is ja gut wolfi  
reg dich ab  
mir war das viele gelaaber zwischendrin zu verwirrend  

bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann hat mehr vom Leben.   Jetzt muss ich mich auch noch selbst zitieren. Wo soll das noch hinführen:
> 
> 
> @ Maddin. Sorry war eine Ausnahme   Fehler von mir.


Soll ich morgen Beruhigungspillen mitbringen? 
Alternativ können wir auch mal Entspannungstraining machen!


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wird auch nicht zu CC lastig, oder (kann ich mir bei Zimbo & Levty auch nicht vorstellen)?


hahaha! der war gut! aber du hast recht, der faule levty schaffts gerade bis zur ersten hütte, dort trinkt er 2-3 bier oder wein und ist dann nur noch am jammern! tja, jugend von heute, nix mehr los... aber das hatten wir ja schon mal!  



zena schrieb:


> laut klimakonferenz erwärmt sich die erde bis ende des jahrhunderts um ca. 6,5 grad, der meeresspiegel steigt um 1 meter und wir hier in der rheinebene haben dann sahara-wetter.
> endlich!!!  d.h. nie wieder eiswaden, nie wieder buff, 360 tage im jahr bikesaison, nie wieder winterspeck


ne, hab ich echt keinen bock drauf. nachdem mir diesen januar schon schnaken und sonstiges insekt um die ohren geflogen sind..... warmer winter hört sich ja echt nett an, aber das heissst auch, dass wir dann die ganzen tropischen viecher und krankheiten bekommen. ne, danke! dann lieber knackige kälte und das ganze gevieche geht hier ein!

@zena:
8:50 geplante abholzeit einweggedanke
9:00 geplante einladezeit rohrbach post
10:00 geplanter tourstart
10:20 reale ankunft der hd- fraktion
10:30 realer tourstart.
kapiert?


----------



## Flugrost (2. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Soll ich morgen Beruhigungspillen mitbringen?
> Alternativ können wir auch mal Entspannungstraining machen!



Wenn Du Viagra brauchst um Dein Beik hochzubringen, brings mit. Sei so gut und bring Maddin auch nochn paar Pillen mit - bei dem reicht die Kohle nur für Nic Nacs ...

Patrik, wasn schon wieder mit Deiner Fuhre?

Maddin, Dein Zeitplan is wie üblich das letzte!


----------



## Tobsn (2. Februar 2007)

*kuck, lach und wech*


----------



## one track mind (2. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> nachdem mir diesen januar schon schnaken und sonstiges insekt um die ohren geflogen sind.....



hab gehört, waschen soll da was bringen... 

@flugrost:hab gerade ne vorderradbremse rumliegen, die erst passt, wenn die neue gabel da ist (montag) und dann müssen noch die neuen räder fertig sein.


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> hab gehört, waschen soll da was bringen...


un sowas muss ich mir von nem hippie anhören lassen.....


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hahaha! der war gut! aber du hast recht, der faule levty schaffts gerade bis zur ersten hütte, dort trinkt er 2-3 bier oder wein und ist dann nur noch am jammern! tja, jugend von heute, nix mehr los... aber das hatten wir ja schon mal!


Das meinte ich nicht... Sind bloß beide soulige Freerider die zumindest Bergauf nicht aufs Gaspedal drücken. Zumindest nach meiner Erinnerung.


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht... Sind bloß beide soulige Freerider die zumindest Bergauf nicht aufs Gaspedal drücken. Zumindest nach meiner Erinnerung.



Hey. Dafür dass ich Flats fahre, kann ich gut beim Martin mithalten 

Edit: @ Tick: Brauch leider min. 36T Bashring, am besten wären 38T...


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hey. Dafür dass ich Flats fahre, kann ich gut beim Martin mithalten
> 
> Edit: @ Tick: Brauch leider min. 36T Bashring, am besten wären 38T...


Wenn nach der Tour mein Bashguard an meinem CMP fehlt, weiß ich wo ich suchen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wenn nach der Tour mein Bashguard an meinem CMP fehlt, weiß ich wo ich suchen muss...


Du hast einen? Gut... da lohnt sich ja schon mal die Anfahrt


----------



## Bastiaan (3. Februar 2007)

ja lebt denn der Bastiaan noch, der Bastiaan noch?

jaaaaaa er lebt noch, er lebt noch!

soa und jetzt erst ma 2 stunden lang duschen 

tschööööö  

grtz, Basti


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2007)

So, wieder da. Allen, denne ichs nicht geschafft hab, tschüss zu sagen: Cya!
Und jetzt wieder Hallo .

Erstmal ein Beweisfoto:





(Martin wollte ihr einen Handschuh in den Mund stecken )

Und dann hab ich den Bashring vom Rotwild genommen (das jetzt min. 2 Wochen außer Gefecht ist) und ihn an mein neues geschraubt:




 
Cheers.


----------



## han (3. Februar 2007)

Fazit von der Tour. 3 Berge. 5 Scheibenbremsenschrauben verloren. Dank an Maddin und Sven wurde das auch behoben. In der S-Bahn hatte ich Schlussendlich auch noch ein platten. Wahrscheinlich ist der Boden dort sehr stachelig


----------



## one track mind (3. Februar 2007)

@han: welche schrauben hast du denn an der bremse verloren ?

@lev: gratulation, endlich mal ein gescheites fahrrad, was ist denn mit dem rotwild schon wieder?


----------



## eL (3. Februar 2007)

entzückend ;-)



han schrieb:


> 5 Scheibenbremsenschrauben verloren.



Die welchen den bremssattel am Rahmen/gabel befestigt halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Februar 2007)

Also diese Tour war echt materialfordernd. Freilaufvirus wieder aktiv; Schraubendiebe unterwegs (wollten bestimmt die Scheibe klauen), Speichenkiller und die üblichen Snakebites. Nur sowie ich gezählt haben waren es diesmal eine handvoll. Ach ja und eine dicke Lippe.
Also last not least.... fast wie immer 
@ Lev. Wie lange meinst du hält an deinem Neuen das Material. Frag Maddin mal, ob er dir alles in Titan, V2A fräst, schweißt, ach egal irgendwie einfach an dein Bike montiert.


----------



## dave (3. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Freilaufvirus wieder aktiv;



Was?! Wen hat es denn diesmal erwischt?


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Februar 2007)

haha, lev, gut getroffen, das bild! auf der hinfahrt wars plötzlich so ruhig auf der rückbank, wir drehen uns um und siehe da.... 

ne, wolfman, das einzige was beim lev als bike- materialschonend helfen würde: nicht biken! passt auf, dass euer bike sich nicht bei ihm ansteckt....  


ach ja, hier meine entdeckung des gestrigen abends, klickt mal auf die zahl der antworten und ihr seht dieses:

Wer hat geschrieben?
Beiträge: 1.144
Benutzername 	Beiträge
Levty 	201
easymtbiker 	130
Flugrost 	116
wolfman-44 	108
one track mind 	67
Tobsn 	58
zena 	57
el Zimbo 	49
atomica 	40
kawilli 	36
guru39 	29

besonders freut mich, dass der anti-wp -fred von 2 engagierten wp- teilnehmer angeführt wird!  

ok, defektliste:
platten: ich 2
andreas 2
sven
freilauf: lev
fehlende schrauben / locker  han
fehlende speichen: 2 sven

hab ich was vergessen?
stürze: eva, karsten..... und ?


----------



## one track mind (3. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> besonders freut mich, dass der anti-wp -fred von 2 engagierten wp- teilnehmer angeführt wird!
> 
> 
> stürze: eva, karsten..... und ?



quantitativ gesehen, ja...


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> quantitativ gesehen, ja...


vom niveau her betrachtet auch!


----------



## one track mind (3. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> vom niveau her betrachtet auch!



neeeeheee, gaaarnet wahaaaaar


----------



## Bastiaan (3. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hab ich was vergessen?
> stürze: eva, karsten..... und ?



ja, dass ich auch gestürzt bin


----------



## atomica (3. Februar 2007)

maddin, lev, das gibt ärger   
kann man noch nicht mal in ruhe ein kleines nickerchen machen?! 

aber ansonsten war es wieder eine sehr lustige tour heute!! 

@zena und karsten: vielen dank nochmal für die nette bewirtung


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> maddin, lev, das gibt ärger
> kann man noch nicht mal in ruhe ein kleines nickerchen machen?!


heisst das, das du nie wieder bei uns mitfährst? 
ausserdem: was regst du dich über mich auf? ich hab weder bild gemachtnoch hier geposted! immerhin hast du nicht geschnarcht....  



Bastiaan schrieb:


> ja, dass ich auch gestürzt bin


bitte das nächste mal so, dasss ich es sehe, dann wirst du auch erwähnt!


----------



## Bastiaan (3. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> bitte das nächste mal so, dasss ich es sehe, dann wirst du auch erwähnt!



dann fahr mal nich so schnell damit du mich auch siehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (3. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ausserdem: was regst du dich über mich auf? ich hab weder bild gemachtnoch hier geposted!



1. weil du's nicht verhindert hast und
2. weil es mich SEHR wundern würde, wenn es nicht auch ein kleines bisschen deine idee gewesen ist


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:
			
		

> schade, dass es keinen mittelfinger - smilie gibt












1. bin ich papa???
2. was für unterstellungen! so was würde ich nie, nie, nie  tun!!!!


----------



## atomica (3. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> 1. bin ich papa???



meiner nicht.... aber ansonsten??


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> dann fahr mal nich so schnell damit du mich auch siehst



Keine Angst, einige haben auch so angefangen  Die die bei der Tour vor einem Jahr dabei waren, wissens noch 

Und Eva, mach doch mal nicht so einen Aufstand. Immerhin bist du jetzt im Internet und könntest berühmt werden. Der Bohlen soll dich holen .


----------



## Bastiaan (3. Februar 2007)

ich muss mir, wurde mir heute mrogen nach einigen kommentare klar , eine neue federgabel kaufen

ich zitiere: "DAS darf den namen Federgabel nicht mal haben" tz also sowas...eine unverschämtheit...ich glaubs ja wohl nich *kopfschüttel* 
haben eure eltern euch denn gar nix beigebracht    

grtz, Basti


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> meiner nicht.... aber ansonsten??


sooooo viel jünger als ich bist du ja auch nich.... wenn ich dein vater wäre, so wäre dies eine biologische sensation, wäre ich lev´s vater, eine katastrophe!
 



Levty schrieb:


> Keine Angst, einige haben auch so angefangen  Die die bei der Tour vor einem Jahr dabei waren, wissens noch


aber bastian, du hast nicht bei der ersten tour versucht, 1m- drops und die steilsten treppen zu fahren, im gegensatz zu lev!  spricht für deine intelligenz! die zeitzeugen oli + dave mögen mal berichten!


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2007)

@ Basti
Ähm, sei mir nicht böse, aber ein neues Bike wäre sicher nicht falsch...
Ich hätte ein gescheites HT abzugeben (siehe Signatur) aber das ist nicht für solche Touren wie heute gedacht. Also nix für dich, es sei denn du spaltest dich von uns ab .

@ Martin:
Wenistens hab ich DAMALS schon am Lenker gerissen ;D


----------



## Bastiaan (3. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ähm, sei mir nicht böse, aber ein neues Bike wäre sicher nicht falsch...
> Ich hätte ein gescheites HT abzugeben (siehe Signatur) aber das ist nicht für solche Touren wie heute gedacht. Also nix für dich, es sei denn du spaltest dich von uns ab .




ja seh ich so aus als könnt ich zaubern? hab nunma kein geld, sonst hätt ich mir schon en anderes bike gekauft


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> @ Martin:
> Wenistens hab ich DAMALS schon am Lenker gerissen ;D


 definitiv : NEIN! 
ich kann mich noch gut an den 1m- drop unterhalb der hohen loog erinnern. weiss nich, was zuerst aufkam, dein vr oder deine nase!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (3. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> aber bastian hat nicht bei der ersten tour versucht, 1m- drops und die steilsten treppen zu fahren, im gegensatz zu dir!  spricht für seine intelligenz! die zeitzeugen oli + dave mögen mal berichten!




ich würds gerne versuchen...aber nich mit dem &*$#)@ (zensur)  &@&*$*  fahrrad


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ja seh ich so aus als könnt ich zaubern? hab nunma kein geld, sonst hätt ich mir schon en anderes bike gekauft


(an)Schaffen gehen .


Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich mich verkauft hab, um mir die Bikes zu leisten 



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> definitiv : NEIN!
> ich kann mich noch gut an den 1m- drop unterhalb der hohen loog erinnern. weiss nich, was zuerst aufkam, dein vr oder deine nase!


Ok. Da kam zuerst ich, dann das Bike auf.


----------



## Bastiaan (3. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> (an)Schaffen gehen .
> 
> 
> Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich mich verkauft hab, um mir die Bikes zu leisten



dann ruf mal i-wo an "och ja...tut mir leid wir haben nix für dich" 


doch bestimmt nur weil ich ein holländer bin


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> doch bestimmt nur weil ich ein holländer bin


Du sein Oranje?!


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich würds gerne versuchen...aber nich mit dem &*$#)@ (zensur)  &@&*$*  fahrrad


das problem war ja, dass er es mit so einem bike und mangelnder fahrtechnik versucht hat und dabei mehrmals böse auf die schnautze gefallen ist. sah zumindest lustig aus!
aber inzwischen hat er sich ja um 2000% verbessert  und kann sein können (meistens) richtig einschätzen!


an dieser stelle noch viele, viele  an flugrösti, der jetzt gerade bestimmt immer noch durch den pfälzer wald irrt!


----------



## Bastiaan (3. Februar 2007)

ich sein total ober hammer oranje *nick*

naja so nun auch wieder nich, wurd dort nur geboren, hab da kaum gelebt (is auch gut so, die haben nichma berge   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (3. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das problem war ja, dass er es mit so einem bike und mangelnder fahrtechnik versucht hat und dabei mehrmals böse auf die schnautze gefallen ist. sah zumindest lustig aus!
> aber inzwischen hat er sich ja um 2000% verbessert  und kann sein können (meistens) richtig einschätzen!



ich sag mal so, es gibt schlaue und es gibt dumme leutz auf dieser welt...jeder darf sich dot einteilen wo er sich wohl fühlt


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> aber inzwischen hat er sich ja um 2000% verbessert  und kann sein können (meistens) richtig einschätzen!


Danke für die Blumen 
Aber das mit dem 3m-to-face-plant begraben wir gleich mal wieder 



			
				Basti schrieb:
			
		

> naja so nun auch wieder nich, wurd dort nur geboren, hab da kaum gelebt (is auch gut so, die haben nichma berge  )


Aber bald einen See vor der Haustür. Waterbike is angesagt.



			
				Basti schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag mal so, es gibt schlaue und es gibt dumme leutz auf dieser welt...jeder darf sich dot einteilen wo er sich wohl fühlt


...ich nehm die übliche Pußy-Klasse .


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich sag mal so, es gibt schlaue und es gibt dumme leutz auf dieser welt...jeder darf sich dot einteilen wo er sich wohl fühlt


no risk-no fun
no brain- no pain! 




Levty schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem 3m-to-face-plant begraben wir gleich mal wieder


wer hat nochmal das video? tobsn? wolfman? bitte link posten!!!! hehehe!



frisch aus dem aisikiu:
Levty (08:49 PM) : der basti ist ja dreist
easymtbiker (08:50 PM) : jep!
Levty (08:51 PM) : jung und naiv  
easymtbiker (08:51 PM) : und frech und lustig!
easymtbiker (08:52 PM) : irl war er eher der ruhige....
Levty (08:52 PM) : ja^^
Levty (08:52 PM) : jetzt kann er aber keine auf die fresse kriegen...
Levty (08:52 PM) : und das nutzt er aus xD


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wer hat nochmal das video? tobsn? wolfman? bitte link posten!!!! hehehe!


...youtube.com 3m Drop

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tcfccjmi2CQ

Und als ich heute für 45min auf Tour war hat meine Mama aufgeräumt:


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Februar 2007)

*GGRRRÖÖÖÖÖLLLLL!*
es gab ne phase in meinem leben, da hab  ich mich mit kontaktspray eingesprüht, weil ich dachte, dann würde das mit den frauen besser klappen......


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> es gab ne phase in meinem leben, da hab  ich mich mit kontaktspray eingesprüht, weil ich dachte, dann würde das mit den frauen besser klappen......


Man sieht ja was dabei rausgekommen ist: Ein arbeitsloser Alkoholiker der eine WG mit einer hippi-Mitbewohnerin und 5 Fahrrädern teilt.


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Februar 2007)

solche sprüche werden dir nochmal unendlich leid tun. du begibst dich in die welt des schmerzes!  


man betrachte nochmal das bild oben:
brunox-
macht alles flott!

wäre doch was für unsere langsamen mitfahrer?


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wäre doch was für unsere langsamen mitfahrer?


Dann geb ichs dir, wenn wir bergab fahren .


----------



## one track mind (3. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ja seh ich so aus als könnt ich zaubern? hab nunma kein geld, sonst hätt ich mir schon en anderes bike gekauft



das ist ein grund, aber kein hindernis .

tztz, holländer aufm mountainbike, klingt wie cool runnings -jamaikaner im bob


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Februar 2007)

Also wieder geile Diskussionen hier!

@Lev: geiler Sturz, so gehört sich das, sieht schon so aus wie die Großen (Bender und Co)

@Atomica: Einfach nur ein Schickes Bild! Verdiehnt hast du es dir!  

@Zena: Du fährst super!  
Bilder von PDS kommen noch...

@ Bastian: Ich hab da noch was, was dir gehört! 

@All: Bilder gibts unter:
www.dertick.de/20070203-1.zip
www.dertick.de/20070203-2.zip

@All2: Es war einfach nur ein Geiler Tag mit geilen Abfahrten und natürlich mit geilen Leuten! Ich hab euch lieb...  
Nächstes WE bin ich jedenfalls wieder dabei!  
Dann eher Kalmit und Umkreis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (4. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> es gab ne phase in meinem leben, da hab  ich mich mit kontaktspray eingesprüht, weil ich dachte, dann würde das mit den frauen besser klappen


Um wieviel Uhr war dass?

OZM


----------



## Bastiaan (4. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @ Bastian: Ich hab da noch was, was dir gehört!



ich weiß, das verpflichtet mich ja nächstes mal mit zu fahren


----------



## Bastiaan (4. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> frisch aus dem aisikiu:
> Levty (08:49 PM) : der basti ist ja dreist
> easymtbiker (08:50 PM) : jep!
> Levty (08:51 PM) : jung und naiv
> ...



oki, nächste woche bin ich auch man in rl dreist *nick*(wenn ich'"uberhaupt dabei bin)  keine angst ich kann auch andere saiten aufziehen 

grtz


----------



## Levty (4. Februar 2007)

Ogott...kennt ihr die A5 Disse? Da gabs heut Jägermeister für umme... Wer musste naütrlich pbertreibn? Lev... boa... zu gei...
Dsann mal gut n8...


----------



## Levty (4. Februar 2007)

Sooo...anti-Jägermeisterfrühstück. Und da mich Maddin drauf hingewiesen hat, dass die Bilder weg sind, hab ich sie wo anders (In meine Galerie) hochgeladen :



und


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Februar 2007)

das haste noch vergessen, du kleiner alki:




immerhin warst du heute nacht um 4h noch fähig zu posten.... kann ich nich von  mir behaupten....


----------



## Levty (4. Februar 2007)

Bei der Rückenlage kann das nur der Karsten sein :


----------



## kawilli (4. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Bei der Rückenlage kann das nur der Karsten sein :



@Levty Hey hast du was gegen meinen Stil sieht doch elegant aus. Hauptsache ich lande nicht auf der Nase ohne Fullface tut das weh.
Muß euch Lutschern mal was berichten was mir heute begegnet ist. Ich mit Zena und Eva ein bischen Fahrtraining auf der Spielwiese gemacht wen treffen wir-die üblichen Verdächtigen-den Zimbo,Sven und noch ne Horde anderer cooler Jungs.Na ja erst mal auf die Weinbiethütte und ne ordentliche Portion Kuchen und Kaffee. Leider trennten sich danach unsere Wege da ich mit den Mädels die DH-Strecke nach Gimmeldingen runter wollte. Wir ganz easy am Runtercruisen, mehr übend als heizend wohlgemerkt heute mit Fullface, da kommt doch ein Reinrassiger CC-Racer an uns vorbeigekachelt. Da bleibt dir die Spucke weg Mit nem schätzungsweise 9,5 Kg Storck Carbon-Hardtail in Volllycra Ausstattung. Für mich brach eine Welt zusammen und jetzt brauche ich Psychologische Betreuung. Die Mädels haben geweint aber ich war tapfer. Wir sollten uns ein neues Hobby suchen oder alle CC-Freaks im Wald vergraben auf das die Schmach an uns vorbeigehe.   
Die Schande sei mit uns in diesem Sinne euer verstörter Karsten


----------



## Bastiaan (4. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> oder alle CC-Freaks im Wald vergraben



ab jetzt bin ich kein cc fahrer mehr   möchte noch nich vergraben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> da kommt doch ein Reinrassiger CC-Racer an uns vorbeigekachelt. Da bleibt dir die Spucke weg Mit nem schätzungsweise 9,5 Kg Storck Carbon-Hardtail in Volllycra Ausstattung.



völlig normale vorgänge..hast mich wohl noch nie in lycra gesehen 
wieder der beweis dafür das lycra doch schnell macht


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Februar 2007)

@karsten: um schnell bergab zu fahren braucht man keinen fr, protektoren und stylische klamotten. schaut mal bei nem cc- rennen zu, wie es da bergab zur sache geht!
meine schnellste wolfsburg- rinnen- durchquerung war definitiv am mara, 2. runde. da bin ich mit dem ht nur durchgeflogen.
ansonsten, schau dir tobsn an, wie er mit nem touren- fully bergab heitzt- ich komme da nich hinterher.

die geschichte des tages von "ich mache keine pause!"- martin: lange tour, bin schon ziemlich fertig und durchgefrohren, überlege, ob ich in einem imbiss ne kleine pause machen soll. aber nee, kostet zu viel zeit und bin ja bald zuhause, fahre weiter und stehe dann 1km später im wald mit krämpfen! hat dann auch fast 10min gedauert, bis ich wieder weiter fahren konnte....  ok, selber schuld!

@lev: korsika ist echt krass. wir müssen mal da hin, ich möchte sehen, wie du dich umbringst!


----------



## zena (4. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> völlig normale vorgänge..hast mich wohl noch nie in lycra gesehen
> wieder der beweis dafür das lycra doch schnell macht



ja das hab ich auch irgendwo mal gelesen...hat da nicht mal assos damit geworben dass die spezielle webstruktur des materials die muskeldurchblutung fördert? ich geb dir völlig recht  einige von uns sind noch vor nicht allzulanger zeit auch in lycra rumgefahren  es muss halt zum fahrstil, einsatzzweck und hintern passen. schluss aus 

zena


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ja das hab ich auch irgendwo mal gelesen...hat da nicht mal assos damit geworben dass die spezielle webstruktur des materials die muskeldurchblutung fördert?


taugt lycra als viagra- ersatz?

ok, sorry, aber der musste jetzt sein


----------



## zena (4. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ab jetzt bin ich kein cc fahrer mehr   möchte noch nich vergraben werden



ach basti mach dir kein kopp  die jungs beißen nicht, die wollen nur spielen  wär schön wenn mal wieder mitfährst

grüße Zena


----------



## zena (4. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> taugt lycra als viagra- ersatz?
> 
> ok, sorry, aber der musste jetzt sein



also wenn du das nicht geschrieben hättest, wär ich richtig enttäuscht von dir  hmm... lass uns die sache bei der nächsten tour fachmännisch erörtern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> taugt lycra als viagra- ersatz?
> 
> ok, sorry, aber der musste jetzt sein



wär zumindest ne erklärung für meine ungeheure potenz


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> wär zumindest ne erklärung für meine ungeheure potenz


----------



## Bastiaan (4. Februar 2007)

oje oje....und ich wär dreist   nee du, ich glaub das ist der richtige zeitpunkt fern zu gucken   sonst isses ja bald nich mehr jugend frei  

grtz, Basti


----------



## zena (4. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> oje oje....und ich wär dreist   nee du, ich glaub das ist der richtige zeitpunkt fern zu gucken   sonst isses ja bald nich mehr jugend frei
> 
> grtz, Basti



tja basti so sind die männer... überall wo du nur hinschaust sch...vergleich. gehmer lieber biken. ich finds auch schon peinlich


----------



## atomica (4. Februar 2007)

habe auch noch eine kleine anekdote von heute:

rösti, haste mal geschaut, ob dein fritzi noch im keller steht? heute am weinbiet waren nämlich zwei kerle, der eine mit einem fritzz und der andere auch mit einem recht noblen bike - und beide in irgendwelchen old-school-seiden-trainingsanzügen und OHNE HELM oder sonstige touren-ausrüstung. die haben in keinster weise den eindruck gemacht, als ob sie den unterschied zwischen ihren bikes und welchen ausm baumarkt kennen würden. sehr merkwürdig..... 

aber der hammer war immernoch der cc-fahrer auf dem weinbiet-dowhnhill, da komm ich nich drüber hinweg... 

ansonsten war es heute mal wieder ein wunderschöner frühlingstag


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> die DH-Strecke nach Gimmeldingen runter



Das Ding hat einen Namen - Eiskanal. Das haben mir Eingeborene beigepritschelt, kurz bevor ich da im finster Dunkel mit Erleuchtung runter bin - `bin immernoch hin und weg! 
Heute habe ich wen getroffen, der mir wat neues gezeigt hat. Da sollten wir mal hin. Sa?


			
				OZM schrieb:
			
		

> Um wieviel Uhr war dass?


`vor lachen untern Tisch gefallen uund beim aufstehen den Schädel angeschlagen!


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> habe auch noch eine kleine anekdote von heute:
> 
> rösti, haste mal geschaut, ob dein fritzi noch im keller steht? heute am weinbiet waren nämlich zwei kerle, der eine mit einem fritzz und der andere auch mit einem recht noblen bike - und beide in irgendwelchen old-school-seiden-trainingsanzügen und OHNE HELM oder sonstige touren-ausrüstung. die haben in keinster weise den eindruck gemacht, als ob sie den unterschied zwischen ihren bikes und welchen ausm baumarkt kennen würden. sehr merkwürdig.....
> 
> ...


Öhem, räusper ... das waren zwei gespaltene Persönlichkeiten von mir - die anderen einunddreißig hab ich Richtung Kalmit, LabertX und DÜW geschickt und Marschvorgabe war: "zieht euch gescheite Klamotten an!" 

Ein innerer Monolog scheint jetzt fällig - danke für die Info!


----------



## atomica (4. Februar 2007)

ach so, na dann bin ich ja beruhigt! dann wär das ja geklärt...
sach mal, wenn du dann 33 (hab ich richtig gerechnet???) fritzzens im keller hast - krieg ich eins davon?  
ihr könnt das ja mal besprechen, vielleicht hat ja einer von euch gar nicht soooo viel lust aufs biken


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> aber der hammer war immernoch der cc-fahrer auf dem weinbiet-dowhnhill, da komm ich nich drüber hinweg...


nächsten sa komme ich mit meinem cc- ht! ich will euch alle heulen sehen!!!  hehehe!

@basti:


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2007)

Da kenn ich mindestens zwei! OK, die knöpf ich mir mal vor. 


Edith:





			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> nächsten sa komme ich mit meinem cc- ht! ich will euch alle lachen sehen!!! hehehe!



Deinen Charme und Esprit, immer wieder alle zu amüsieren finde ich extraklasse. Du wächst in unsere Herzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (4. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> sach mal, wenn du dann 33 (hab ich richtig gerechnet???) fritzzens im keller hast - krieg ich eins davon?


für deine grösse? da müsste ja schon ne xxs- persönlichkeit dabei sein, oder? 

@rösti: nö. es reicht, wenn ich euch hier aufheitere. auf der tour gibts nur knallharte realitäten!


----------



## atomica (4. Februar 2007)

maddin, wenn du mit nem cc-rad kommst, binden wir dir aber zement-klötze an die räder - sonst musst du ja jeden berg dreimal fahren, bis wir einmal oben sind.
ist dann sicher auch gutes krafttraining!


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> maddin, wenn du mit nem cc-rad kommst, binden wir dir aber zement-klötze an die räder


zement- oder deine brot- verpflegung! 
aber die idee ist gut, mal mit dem ht aufzukreuzen! muss ich mal machen, auch wenn ich danach wg. rückenschmerzen ne woche im bett liegen muss


----------



## atomica (4. Februar 2007)

aber martin - dann kannst du eine woche lang KEINE winterpokal-punkte sammeln. das wird dich auf der rangliste SEHR, SEHR weit zurückwerfen!


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> aber martin -


habt ihr´s gesehen? habt ihr´s gesehen? sie hat meinen  namen richtig geschrieben!  

ok, du hast recht.... mein rücken in meinem alter.... aber man muss es immer positiv sehen! vielleicht sind die schmerzen so schlimm, dass ich in die krankenhaus- notaufnahme muss?


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> habt ihr´s gesehen? habt ihr´s gesehen? sie hat meinen  namen richtig geschrieben!


Das das hier nicht einreißt. 
Das heißt MADDIN! 

Und auf seinen Wunsch hin gibts die Bilder jetzt im schlanken Format: 
www.dertick.de/20070203.zip


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> habt ihr´s gesehen? habt ihr´s gesehen? sie hat meinen  namen richtig geschrieben!



Das war nur ein klitzekleiner Rechtschreibfähler - passiert allen mal (außer mir natürlich).




			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> aber die idee ist gut, mal mit dem ht aufzukreuzen!



Du, mit HT? - da denk ich doch verschärft darüber nach, mal mit nem Klapprad aufzukreuzen.


----------



## Levty (5. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Du, mit HT? - da denk ich doch verschärft darüber nach, mal mit nem Klapprad aufzukreuzen.


Ich auch HT


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. Februar 2007)

Man merkt das langsam Fasching vor der Tür steht. Lycrastyle, HT, Betonsäcke an den Füssen   
Flugtier hat schon recht. Irgendwann kommen wir alle mit Klapprädern, oder Dreigang Sachs Nabenschaltungen.
@ Maddin. Für dich könnte man bzgl. anderem Bike eine Ausnahme machen. Vielleicht musst du dann vor der Tour nicht ständig reparieren und kannst pünktlich mit uns anderen starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (5. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Da kenn ich mindestens zwei! OK, die knöpf ich mir mal vor.
> 
> 
> Edith:
> ...



   
rösti du bist der traum aller schlaflosen frauen  . mit deinem charme und den wieviel dreißig persönlichkeiten wird es einem nie langweilig. mach weiter so, drum hamwer dich so lieb  

@ martin: ich hab ne große überaschung für dich am nächsten samstag. es wird dich sehr glücklich machen. pack schon mal taschentücher ein. 

und weh es bringt keiner ein foto mit 

zena


----------



## atomica (5. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das das hier nicht einreißt.
> Das heißt MADDIN!



TSCHULDIGUNG  ...... kommt nicht mehr vor...


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> rösti du bist der traum aller schlaflosen frauen  . mit deinem charme


 hä? was meinst du? wurfeisen und charme, das passt ja wohl gar nich!  




zena schrieb:


> @ martin: ich hab ne große überaschung für dich am nächsten samstag. es wird dich sehr glücklich machen. pack schon mal taschentücher ein.


wow! hört sich ja nett an, müssen wir aber leider verschieben. da ich am samstag mit ht und ohne helm kommen wollte und ich dadurch euren diskussionen ausgesetzt wäre, gehe ich in hd meine runden drehen!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> gehe ich in hd meine runden drehen!


Jubel  geschafft. Was lange wärt wird endlich gut


----------



## Bastiaan (5. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> rösti du bist der traum aller schlaflosen frauen



soll das so sein....?  der traum aller schlaflosen frauen    die schlafen ja nich, also träumen se auch nich....also....oje bevor ich mich hier noch unbeliebt mach....   


grtz


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> soll das so sein....?  der traum aller schlaflosen frauen    die schlafen ja nich, also träumen se auch nich....also....oje bevor ich mich hier noch unbeliebt mach....
> 
> 
> grtz


Ich glaube du bist auf einem guten Weg. Wahrscheinlich gehts so weiter...  
Wegen diesem Traum können die Mädells nämlich nicht mehr einschlafen. Man könnte es auch als Alptraum auffassen. Ich denke mal wie bei den Ärzten: "Schlaf schnell ein mein Kind sonst kann das Monster dich nicht holen..." [Ärzte - Das Schlaflied - Album Ab 18 / Debil].   

Soweit meine Interpretation dieses Kommentares.  
Auf das ich am Samstag geschlagen und getreten werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (5. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Auf das ich am Samstag geschlagen und getreten werde.


*freu*


----------



## zena (5. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> *freu*



ja ja so sind sie die Jungs:

der Lev kanns nicht abwarten seine angestaute Gewalt loszuwerden 
der-tick philosophiert und interpretiert  
bastiaan versteht die frauen nicht  
und Mattin mag keine Überraschungen... 

Es lebe der Spam


----------



## fanta1 (5. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wie bei den Ärzten: "Schlaf schnell ein mein Kind sonst kann das Monster dich nicht holen..." [Ärzte - Das Schlaflied - Album Ab 18 / Debil].



 Wow,   
einer der noch die alten Ärzte kennt    

Klug*******r Modus an 
Der Text  ging so 

Schlaf mein Kindchen, schlafe ein
Die Nacht, die schaut zum Fenster rein
Der runde Mond der hat dich gerne
Und es leuchten dir die Sterne
schlaf mein kleines, träume süss
bald bist du im Paradies

Denn gleich öffnet sich die Tür
und ein Monster kommt zu dir
mit seinen elf Augen schaut es dich an
und schleicht sich an dein Bettchen ran
du liegst still da, bewegst dich nicht
das Monster zerkratzt dir dein Gesicht

Klug*******r Modus aus


----------



## Bastiaan (5. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ja ja so sind sie die Jungs:
> 
> ...
> bastiaan versteht die frauen nicht
> ...



muss das noch nicht können in dem alter


----------



## Levty (5. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> muss das noch nicht können in dem alter


Jung und naiv  

@Zena:
Was soll ich den in Angesicht der Tatsachen machen, wenn ich nur für 30min auf Tour kommen kann und dann jemand der permanent nur labert wie der Tobsn an mit vorbeifährt...da _tick_ ich auch nimmer richtig...


----------



## Bastiaan (5. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...da _tick_ ich auch nimmer richtig...



ich hab hier immer mehr dass gefühl dass jeder jeden rutnermacht wenns auch nur irgendwie möglich ist    mach aber gerne mit...so isses ja nicht


ach ja, is naiv positiv oder negativ?!!!  

grtz


----------



## Flugrost (5. Februar 2007)

Da denk ich, Dein Gefühl täuscht dich ganz gewaltig.


----------



## Bastiaan (5. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Da denk ich, Dein Gefühl täuscht dich ganz gewaltig.



oh nadann hab ich mich wohl vergucken getut 
wird nich wieder vorkommen


----------



## dave (5. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich hab hier immer mehr dass gefühl dass jeder jeden *rutnermacht* wenns auch nur irgendwie möglich ist    mach aber gerne mit...so isses ja nicht



achso, deshalb dieser neue lenkeraufbau?
ich glaub' ich bleib am we besser daheim ...


----------



## Bastiaan (5. Februar 2007)

dave schrieb:


> achso, deshalb dieser neue lenkeraufbau?
> ich glaub' ich bleib am we besser daheim ...



spielverderber, musst du denn immer so angeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (5. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich hab hier immer mehr dass gefühl dass jeder jeden rutnermacht wenns auch nur irgendwie möglich ist


du täuschst dich! in wahrheit haben wir uns alle tierisch lieb!!!!



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Jubel  geschafft. Was lange wärt wird endlich gut


 du *=$§§**"§%!!!!! komm du mir noch einmal vors vorderrad, dann bekommst du n persönliches big betty muster auf die backe!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Februar 2007)

fanta1 schrieb:


> Wow,
> einer der noch die alten Ärzte kennt
> 
> Klug*******r Modus an
> ...


Die letzte Strophe auf die ich hinaus wollte:
_Schlaf mein Kindchen, schlaf jetzt ein
am Himmel stehn die Sternelein
Schlaf mein Kindchen, schlafe schnell
Dein Bettchen ist ein Karussell
Schlaf mein Kindchen, schlaf jetzt ein
Sonst kann das Monster nicht hinein!
_
Nur mal so am Rande, wenn Klugscheisssen dann richtig!    

Ansonsten finde ich das hier jeder seinen _Tick_ verdiehnt hat.  

Solang alle verstehn das es Spaß ist und sich nicht angegriffen fühlen. Mir machts Spaß!  

Also wann und wo am Samstag? Wollen wir mal den roten Punkt von der Kalmit nach St. Martin? So als richtiger Blombenzieher?  

Ach in der Gruppe muß es ja St. Maddin heißen...


----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also wann und wo am Samstag? Wollen wir mal den roten Punkt von der Kalmit nach St. Martin? So als richtiger Blombenzieher?



Ohne mich. Das is einer der allerlangweiligsten Trails. 
In Planung is ein ganz neuer Abschnitt.


			
				Tick schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so am Rande, wenn Klugscheisssen dann richtig!


Übrigens, eine Plombe ist eine Plombe und bleibt eine Plombe


----------



## Levty (6. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Übrigens, eine Plombe ist eine Plombe und bleibt eine Plombe


DAS hab ich mir noch verkniffen...


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ohne mich. Das is einer der allerlangweiligsten Trails.
> In Planung is ein ganz neuer Abschnitt.


War ja nur ein Einwurf, nachdem ich jetzt den Boneshaker gefahren bin. So richtig geil finde ich den roten Punkt nach St. Maddin auch nicht, aber so richtig langweilig eben auch nicht. verspieltere Trails sind sicher besser.  

Und über Linksschreibung diskutiere ich nicht! Es geht um Inhalte und nicht um die Verpackung.


----------



## zena (6. Februar 2007)

dave schrieb:


> achso, deshalb dieser neue lenkeraufbau?
> ich glaub' ich bleib am we besser daheim ...



dave hast du da nicht was falsch verstanden mit "fair on trails"? 
ist das irakisches bike-tuning? einfach nur    

zena


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Februar 2007)

Das ist ein echtes Bild von einem Prototypen fürs Schweizer Militär!  
Die haben Mountainbikes mit MG / MP Halterung.
Allerdings gibts an den richtigen Bikes nix silbernes mehr.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> du *=$§§**"§%!!!!! komm du mir noch einmal vors vorderrad, dann bekommst du n persönliches big betty muster auf die backe!!!



OK


----------



## OZM (6. Februar 2007)

dave schrieb:


> ... neuer lenkeraufbau



gekauft, wo gibts das Ding? Passt das auf den VRO von Syntace? Gibts passende Magazinhalter, die man ansprechend mit dem Flaschenhalter kombinieren kann oder muß man selbst was fummeln?

OZM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2007)

Der Hobbybastler tobt sich aus und schraubt sich eine Kanone auf den Vorbau. Nach der ersten Tour taucht ein Thread im Leichtmindforum auf: "Leichtgewichtstuning für Sig 550" oder im Fitnessforum:" Rückschlag zu heftig - ich komme nicht mehr vom Fleck" DDD:"Bunnyhop mit 15Kg Gabel über Leichen?" ...
Die alte "Stöckchen-in-die-Speichen-Methode" ist da viel eleganter weil lautlos, effizient (Stöckchen liegen überall rum) und extra hinterlistig - der Betroffene merkt nie, weshalb er hinsemmelt (gell Wolfi).
Das allerneuste Waffensystem ist ein ferngesteuerter Hund namens Luna. Das einzig unausgereifte hieran ist noch der Faktor Mensch.

pS. Verpackungen können Inhalte ordentlich aufwerten (manchmal leider ...).


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> pS. Verpackungen können Inhalte ordentlich aufwerten (manchmal leider ...).


Ich werde mir rosa Briefpapier mit Blümchen drauf und einen Duden kaufen...


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Februar 2007)

ojeoje, wird das gerade militaristisch hier.... seid ihr alle von kelme infiziert?
naja, wer drauf steht sollte damit dann gleich n bike-urlaub im irak machen und das unbeschreibliche gefühl geniessen, wie es ist, sich ne kugel in den kopf jagen zu lassen!


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Februar 2007)

ich such immer ne möglichkeit dumm zu babbeln  (um mal von dem "wir fahren ohne helm-fred" rüberzukommen) hier in der pfalz bleibt einem ja fast nix anderes übrig, wenn man sich behaupten will 
urlaub im irak muss ja net sein, das ganze geraffel von dem moped runter und ich würd da zu gern mal ne runde im pw damit drehen - was da wohl wanderer dazu sagen würden?

edit: an de kaaskopp: nimm das nicht persönlich - als ich im anderen fred geschrieben habe, daß es leute gibt, die dunkel angezogen im dunklen...ect...pp, fahren, warst nicht du gemeint *g* aber schön, daß du ein schlechtes gewissen hast  worauf ich hinaus wollte, war, daß die selben leute, die sich weigern mit helm zu fahren, dieselben sind, die sich beim arzt um eine bestmögliche versorgung betteln, nachdem sie auf die fresse geflogen sind und grad ohne hut unterwegs waren...


----------



## Kelme (6. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ojeoje, wird das gerade militaristisch hier.... seid ihr alle von kelme infiziert?...


Das verbitte ich mir. Wer macht denn hier bei der AWP-Truppe gerade den Kasernenhofspieß und pocht auf Pünktlichkeit und Disziplin? Hallo? Höre ich Stimmen?


Kelme - alle wegtreten und Rad fahren.



P.S.:      (bei Bedarf irgendwo einfügen)


----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kelme - alle wegtreten und Rad fahren.



Hey Kelme, weggetreten sind sie alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hey Kelme, weggetreten sind sie alle!


Das ist das Letzte, was ich je in Zweifel ziehen würde.


K.


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das ist das Letzte, was ich je in Zweifel ziehen würde.
> 
> 
> K.



tztztz...


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wer macht denn hier bei der AWP-Truppe gerade den Kasernenhofspieß und pocht auf *Pünktlichkeit und Disziplin*?


  ich bestimmt nich!  da kennste mich nich richtig!

wo kann ich hier meine zivi- bescheinigung einfügen?

easymtbiker- voll weggetreten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps: ist aber lustig, wenn man fred- fremde leute hier erwähnt und die sich dann melden! sollte man auch bei anderen ausprobieren!


----------



## Bastiaan (6. Februar 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich such immer ne möglichkeit dumm zu babbeln  (um mal von dem "wir fahren ohne helm-fred" rüberzukommen) hier in der pfalz bleibt einem ja fast nix anderes übrig, wenn man sich behaupten will
> urlaub im irak muss ja net sein, das ganze geraffel von dem moped runter und ich würd da zu gern mal ne runde im pw damit drehen - was da wohl wanderer dazu sagen würden?
> 
> edit: an de kaaskopp: nimm das nicht persönlich - als ich im anderen fred geschrieben habe, daß es leute gibt, die dunkel angezogen im dunklen...ect...pp, fahren, warst nicht du gemeint *g* aber schön, daß du ein schlechtes gewissen hast  worauf ich hinaus wollte, war, daß die selben leute, die sich weigern mit helm zu fahren, dieselben sind, die sich beim arzt um eine bestmögliche versorgung betteln, nachdem sie auf die fresse geflogen sind und grad ohne hut unterwegs waren...



kaaspkopp, kaaskopp, was heißt hier kaaskopp.....   ich sags meiner mama  

naja heut hab ich mein rücklicht vergessen, fahr also doch ab und zu ohne licht  

grtz


----------



## Kelme (6. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich bestimmt nich!  da kennste mich nich richtig!...


Sorry, du warst überhaupt nicht gemeint.


easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...
> ps: ist aber lustig, wenn man fred- fremde leute hier erwähnt und die sich dann melden! ..


Wie wird man denn fred- fremd oder was ist das?


K.


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wie wird man denn fred- fremd oder was ist das?


nicht in der top-twenty der "wer hat geschrieben"- liste! 

ok, ja, klar, kasernenspieß ist unser flugrösti!  



@bastiaaaan:   du musst nich unbedingt in jedem fred posten, wir kennen dich ja jetzt schon alle!


----------



## Bastiaan (6. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> nicht in der top-twenty der "wer hat geschrieben"- liste!
> 
> ok, ja, klar, kasernenspieß ist unser flugrösti!
> 
> ...




sowas kommt vor wenn man zuviel zeit hat und sich 24 stunden am stück langweilt  
mir isses aber auch schon auf gefallen, und ab nächste woche hab ich ken zeit mehr


----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ok, ja, klar, kasernenspieß ist unser flugrösti!


Da scheint mir einer aber nachtragend zu sein... das ändert sich hoffentlich noch im hohen Alter (*vonLevgeschubstwerd*) ... öhem, achso...


----------



## Levty (6. Februar 2007)

Hehe...
Aber Maddin is doch garnet aaalt...


----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hehe...
> Aber Maddin is doch garnet aaalt...



Danke, ...


... mein Sohn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> sowas kommt vor wenn man zuviel zeit hat und sich 24 stunden am stück langweilt
> mir isses aber auch schon auf gefallen, und ab nächste woche hab ich ken zeit mehr


Wenn du dich langweilst, mein Bike steht noch genauso dreckig wie am Samstag nach der Tour im Keller, ach nein, noch dreckiger. Also das könntest du dann mal putzen und anschließend fetten und ölen.


----------



## Bastiaan (7. Februar 2007)

muss mein eigenes rad noch ma putzen (federgabel) also von daher hab ich doch was zu tun 

grtz


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Februar 2007)

schwarze schafe... hehehe!
ne freundin hat mir gesagt,dass ich in der neuen mountainbike abgebildet bin- also kauf ich mal ausnahmsweise das heft und siehe da: ich auf nem bild über dem artikel "schwarze schafe", es geht um doping. das passt ja prima! 
gut, dass ich nur von meiner besten seite zu sehen bin 

aber jetzt bekommt jeder, der nachweislich zu den samstag- touren gedopt ist (epo usw. , nein, kein alk!) 10 awpp von mir!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> schwarze schafe... hehehe!
> ne freundin hat mir gesagt,dass ich in der neuen mountainbike abgebildet bin- also kauf ich mal ausnahmsweise das heft und siehe da: ich auf nem bild über dem artikel "schwarze schafe", es geht um doping. das passt ja prima!
> gut, dass ich nur von meiner besten seite zu sehen bin
> 
> aber jetzt bekommt jeder, der nachweislich zu den samstag- touren gedopt ist (epo usw. , nein, kein alk!) 10 awpp von mir!



Hab dich gefunden   Hey Maddin echt stark. Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso du sooooo beliebt bist


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Februar 2007)

oje, wolfi versteht mal wieder gar nix! die zeitschrift heisst mountainbike! MOUNTAINBIKE!!! nich  penthouse, du hast in der falschen  geblättert!


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> oje, wolfi versteht mal wieder gar nix! die zeitschrift heisst mountainbike! MOUNTAINBIKE!!! nich  penthouse, du hast in der falschen  geblättert!


Aber es ist ein schickes Bild von dir! Wer will schon eines von hinten?!  

Wann und wo jetzt am Samstag, oder wieder 10.30 Uhr Gimmeldingen?


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> 10.30 Uhr


  der war gut!   armin!


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> der war gut!   armin!


Heist das ja?


----------



## zena (8. Februar 2007)

das ist glaube ich Sakasmus. Normalerweise treffen wir uns um spätestens 10:00

bis übermorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (8. Februar 2007)

so Kinners ich habe heute Großeinkauf gemacht. Sonderangebote gejagt und Bike-Fummel erlegt. 
Guter Tipp für Maloja-Zeugs: www.emotionsports.de:love: 
und für die Bunnies unter uns: www.fitinstyle.de:wink: 

Auch ne Fox Diva Short fand ich bei E-Bay für 62 Dollares inkl. Fracht. 

Meine Frage: wisst ihr ob ich für das Zeug aus USA hier an der Post die Märchensteuer nachzahlen muss. Nicht dass es ein teueres Schnäppchen wird. 

So jetzt bin ich besstens ausgerüstet, der Sommer kann kommen  
Nee... was wichtiges fehlt noch: die farblich abgestimmten Pumps für die Klammotten (hihihi). Rösti du wirst es noch erleben...

Zena


----------



## Bastiaan (8. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> das ist glaube ich Sakasmus. Normalerweise treffen wir uns um spätestens 10:00
> 
> bis übermorgen




abfahrt wär dann aber trotzdem 10:30  

wir könnten ja für die, die als zu spät kommen 10:00 abmachen, und für die andern 10:30 


grtz


----------



## zena (8. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> abfahrt wär dann aber trotzdem 10:30
> 
> wir könnten ja für die, die als zu spät kommen 10:00 abmachen, und für die andern 10:30
> 
> ...



neeee Basti das funktioniert nicht    
bring die alten Herrschaften nicht so durcheinander sonst kommen sie wirklich alle um 10:00 mit "einsatzbereiten" Bikes. 

zena


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> Auch ne Fox Diva Short fand ich bei E-Bay für 62 Dollares inkl. Fracht.
> 
> Meine Frage: wisst ihr ob ich für das Zeug aus USA hier an der Post die Märchensteuer nachzahlen muss. Nicht dass es ein teueres Schnäppchen wird.
> 
> ...



soo teuer wird es net - wenns mehr als 35usd kostet, darfst beim zoll die umsatzsteuer und die einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen (das is die steuer, die erhoben wird, wenn du was von außerhalb der eu kaufst *gg*)

mehr dazu gibts hier:
http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steuern/a3_einfuhrumsatzsteuer/index.html
hier:
http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steu...teuer/c0_verfahren/a0_steuersaetze/index.html
und hier:
http://www.zoll.de/b0_zoll_und_steuern/a0_zoelle/d2_zollwert/index.html

oder ums einfach zu machen: wenn dein händler nicht 35usd draufgeschrieben hat, kannst damit rechnen, daß es ca. 20% teurer wird


----------



## Andreas 2905 (8. Februar 2007)

ich bin den Samstag nicht dabei 
aber den nächsten und an diesem nächsten Samstag werde ich um Punkt zehn mein Rad und meinen Hund nehmen und losradeln. Und schon haben wir zwei Gruppen. Die Pünklichen und die Leute die mit dem Zimbo fahren 
Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Februar 2007)

Also das 10 Uhr angesagt ist weiß ich, und dass die Antwort gemeinhin als Sarkasmus gewertet würde war mir auch klar. Aber es ging mir nur nochmal um die Bestätigung ob Gimmeldingen oder sonst irgendwo...  
Ich bringe auf jeden Fall noch 1-2 Biker mit. Zollstockbiketreff vs. AWP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Februar 2007)

So dann will ich mal das Geheimnis lüften. Ein neuer Berg und der passende Trail sind am Samstag angesagt.
Nur so viel dazu  
Treffpunkt 1000h, man beachte die Zeit, und ihr seht die Farbe..... mein letzter Versuch ,  in Maikammer, Parkplatz Alsterweiler. Für Diejenigen unter euch, die den Platz nicht kennen. Durch Maikammer Richtung Kalmit. Hinter Ortsschild erster Parkplatz auf der linken Seite. Oder schaut beim Dave auf die Homepage. Dort hat er sich viel Mühe gemacht. http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/rendezvous/index.html?


----------



## han (8. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> So dann will ich mal das Geheimnis lüften. Ein neuer Berg und der passende Trail sind am Samstag angesagt.
> Nur so viel dazu
> Treffpunkt 1000h, man beachte die Zeit, und ihr seht die Farbe..... mein letzter Versuch ,  in Maikammer, Parkplatz Alsterweiler. Für Diejenigen unter euch, die den Platz nicht kennen. Durch Maikammer Richtung Kalmit. Hinter Ortsschild erster Parkplatz auf der linken Seite. Oder schaut beim Dave auf die Homepage. Dort hat er sich viel Mühe gemacht. http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/rendezvous/index.html?



ist jetzt 10 Uhr jetzt Treffpunkt oder Abfahrt? Denn sonst komme ich mal bischen später um mir nicht immer die Eier abzufrieren......


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Februar 2007)

Die üblichen 5 Warteminuten und dann tschüsssssss und weg. 
Ach das ihr schon mal einen Vorgeschmack bekommt   


@ Mari. 0911 Limbim. Ankunft 0932 NW HBF, dann gemütlich 20 Min nach Maikammer.


----------



## zena (8. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Die üblichen 5 Warteminuten und dann tschüsssssss und weg.
> Ach das ihr schon mal einen Vorgeschmack bekommt
> Anhang anzeigen 124042
> 
> @ Mari. 0911 Limbim. Ankunft 0932 NW HBF, dann gemütlich 20 Min nach Maikammer.



hmmm lecker...
wenn ich mir das waghalsige manöver anschaue nehm ich mein bikini und die schwimmflügelchen mit.  

bis denn...


----------



## zena (8. Februar 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> soo teuer wird es net - wenns mehr als 35usd kostet, darfst beim zoll die umsatzsteuer und die einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen (das is die steuer, die erhoben wird, wenn du was von außerhalb der eu kaufst *gg*)
> 
> 
> oder ums einfach zu machen: wenn dein händler nicht 35usd draufgeschrieben hat, kannst damit rechnen, daß es ca. 20% teurer wird



ähmmm...damit ichs versteh: woher weiß der zoll was im päckchen drin ist? machen die das auf oder muss ich das beim abholen angeben?


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ... Ein neuer Berg und der passende Trail sind am Samstag angesagt...



Dann bin ich mal gespannt.  

@ Kröstel: Mit oder ohne Licht. Bei Dir oder mir.


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ähmmm...damit ichs versteh: woher weiß der zoll was im päckchen drin ist? machen die das auf oder muss ich das beim abholen angeben?


Ganz simpel. Der Versand funktioniert nur, wenn der Absender bereits Zollunterlagen mitsendet. (Außen angebrachte Rechnung, oder spezielle Postbelege mit angaben über inhalt und Wert). Wenn dieses der Fall ist, bekommst du das Paket per Nachnahme vom Zoll und darfst damit die Zollgebühren bezahlen. 
Wenn der Versender dieses verschweigt, also das Paket nicht mit Wertangabe kommt, darfst du schön zum Zollamt laufen, das Paket mit denen öffnen und den Wert bestimmen lassen. 
Achtung, wenn der Wert scheinbar über dem realen Marktwert liegt wird geschätzt!!!
Weitere Details per PM. Ich hab da soviel schon erlebt...


----------



## dave (8. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Oder schaut beim Dave auf die Homepage. Dort hat er sich viel Mühe gemacht. http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/rendezvous/index.html?



Noch ein Tipp zur Bedienung:
Wenn man einen der Treffpunkte anklickt, erscheint in dem Eingabefeld unter der Karte die URL zu einem Direkt-Link, um per Copy&Paste direkt auf den Treffpunkt verlinken zu können. Der Direkt-Link für Maikammer ist http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/rendezvous/index.html?mpoint=neustadt_maikammer.

Wünsch' Euch ansonsten noch viel Spass am Sa!  
Ich bekomm' morgen Besuch aus AC und werd' den Jungs am Sa zwar auch die Pfalz zeigen. Dann allerdings mit ziemlich spontanem, noch nicht absehbarem morgendlichen Tourstart ...


----------



## Bastiaan (8. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> So dann will ich mal das Geheimnis lüften. Ein neuer Berg und der passende Trail sind am Samstag angesagt.
> Nur so viel dazu
> Treffpunkt 1000h, man beachte die Zeit, und ihr seht die Farbe..... mein letzter Versuch ,  in Maikammer, Parkplatz Alsterweiler. Für Diejenigen unter euch, die den Platz nicht kennen. Durch Maikammer Richtung Kalmit. Hinter Ortsschild erster Parkplatz auf der linken Seite. Oder schaut beim Dave auf die Homepage. Dort hat er sich viel Mühe gemacht. http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/rendezvous/index.html?



oje wo gehts denn diesmal hin, naja bin auf jedenfall dabei, es sei denn es regnet

nochmal: wenns regnet bin ich nicht da

@ der-tick:  vergess meine super-high-end-fahrrad-pumpe nicht 

edit:
die google maps sind einfach nur klasse


----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2007)

Schau an, Obsn is wieder da - Sa ohne Licht. (So mit) Protektoren mitnehmen.
Dave, 1000 is nicht zu spät - Restalkohol wird beschleunigt während der ersten Steigung abgebaut - Erfahrungswert ... Maddin kanns bestätigen!
Mari, Eier werden nicht abgefroren - die werden geschaukelt.

@all: 5 Warteminuten maximal!

Wersn dabei? Übliche verdächtige? Neue Alte? Freu mir.



zena schrieb:


> hmmm lecker...
> wenn ich mir das waghalsige manöver anschaue nehm ich mein bikini und die schwimmflügelchen mit.
> 
> bis denn...



Ha, das wollen wa sehn! Ich hab meine Flossen mit.


			
				Blastiaan schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal: wenns regnet bin ich nicht da


"...und Gott fragte die Steine:"Wollt Ihr Mountainbiker werden?! Die Steine antworteten:" Nein! Wir sind nicht hart genug!"..."

_nur so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (8. Februar 2007)

Fahre gerne mit!

Bis Samstag - Grüße
Franz


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Februar 2007)

ich melde mich ab  es sei denn, ihr bittet mich ganz lieb, dass ich auch  mit cc-ht und ohne helm mitfahren kann!  
ne, wünsch euch viel spass, verfahrt euch nicht und denkt an die party abends bei den babarians!  

@tobsn: warste schneewellenreiten? wie war´s?


----------



## han (8. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Die üblichen 5 Warteminuten und dann tschüsssssss und weg.
> Ach das ihr schon mal einen Vorgeschmack bekommt
> Anhang anzeigen 124042
> 
> @ Mari. 0911 Limbim. Ankunft 0932 NW HBF, dann gemütlich 20 Min nach Maikammer.



ich überlege es mir eventuell mit dem Auto anzureisen... ... 20 min von NW nach Maikammer  da platzen ja einem die Waden


----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich melde mich ab  es sei denn, ihr bittet mich ganz lieb, dass ich auch  mit cc-ht und ohne helm mitfahren kann!
> ne, wünsch euch viel spass, verfahrt euch nicht und denkt an die party abends bei den babarians!
> 
> @tobsn: warste schneewellenreiten? wie war´s?



Brauchstu Aufmerksamkeit? Kriechstu: Bleib, wo der Pfeffer wäxt! Wenn Du nit willst


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Brauchstu Aufmerksamkeit? Kriechstu: Bleib, wo der Pfeffer wäxt! Wenn Du nit willst


JJAAA!! DANKE!! du bist so gut zu mir!!!   
mehr davon!!!!


----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2007)

Mehr???

...ooch, komm doch mit, Maddin - Du willst es doch auch!


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Februar 2007)

Genau Maddin... wir sagen auch irgendwann wenn du nicht hinhörst Martin zu dir!


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ähmmm...damit ichs versteh: woher weiß der zoll was im päckchen drin ist? machen die das auf oder muss ich das beim abholen angeben?



der zimbo weiß wie´s geht. 
so isses - der zoll macht übrigens das päckchen auch auf, bevor du da bist, dann kommt ein zoll-klebeband drum und du öffnest es nochmal mit denen  
wichtige regel: die leute beim zoll sind net blöde - die kennen die üblichen tricks!!
noch ne regel: wenn der zoll schätzt, dann ist deren schätzung gültig - das ist das letzte wort - wenn der zöllner also meint, daß zb. die hose 1000 wert ist, dann kannst du da nix gegen machen (wird er nich tun, war nur ein beispiel  )
wenn du das also in der bucht geschossen hast, am besten ne msg zum verkäufer, daß er das richtig deklariert - du zahlst zwar bissi mehr, gehst aber jedem ärger aus dem weg (die amis machen nämlich gern das übliche "gift, value: 35usd" und die zöllner wissen das)


----------



## zena (9. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> "...und Gott fragte die Steine:"Wollt Ihr Mountainbiker werden?! Die Steine antworteten:" Nein! Wir sind nicht hart genug!"..."
> 
> _nur so!



   
wo hast du nur die sprüche her?
damit hast du mir die heutige entscheidung erleichtert. wollte vor dem heutigen matsch-ausflug in den wald kneifen, aber ich bin härter als die steine, also zieh ichs durch.

bis morgen
zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (9. Februar 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> der zimbo weiß wie´s geht.
> so isses - der zoll macht übrigens das päckchen auch auf, bevor du da bist, dann kommt ein zoll-klebeband drum und du öffnest es nochmal mit denen
> wichtige regel: die leute beim zoll sind net blöde - die kennen die üblichen tricks!!
> noch ne regel: wenn der zoll schätzt, dann ist deren schätzung gültig - das ist das letzte wort - wenn der zöllner also meint, daß zb. die hose 1000 wert ist, dann kannst du da nix gegen machen (wird er nich tun, war nur ein beispiel  )
> wenn du das also in der bucht geschossen hast, am besten ne msg zum verkäufer, daß er das richtig deklariert - du zahlst zwar bissi mehr, gehst aber jedem ärger aus dem weg (die amis machen nämlich gern das übliche "gift, value: 35usd" und die zöllner wissen das)



oh man, wenn ich das gewusst hätte  dass es so viele risiken in sich birgt  wäre ich nie MOUNTAINBIKERIN geworden    
egal bin optimistisch dass es gut geht, denn 90 euros für ne fox-hose berappen ist schon fett. So kostet  sie trotz 20% zoll ca. 57euro.
Danke für die tipps, bin ich froh dass es nur ne hose ist und kein ganzes bike

Zena


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> oh man, wenn ich das gewusst hätte  dass es so viele risiken in sich birgt  wäre ich nie MOUNTAINBIKERIN geworden
> egal bin optimistisch dass es gut geht, denn 90 euros für ne fox-hose berappen ist schon fett. So kostet  sie trotz 20% zoll ca. 57euro.
> Danke für die tipps, bin ich froh dass es nur ne hose ist und kein ganzes bike
> 
> Zena


Beim Bikerahmen kommen meineswissens aus Amiland noch Strafzölle dazu. Aber vielleicht weiß da jemand was konkretes.


----------



## zena (9. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Beim Bikerahmen kommen meineswissens aus Amiland noch Strafzölle dazu. Aber vielleicht weiß da jemand was konkretes.



das gehört sich auch so. wer sich nicht mit der vielfalt europäischer markenqualität begnügen kann, gehört bestraft


----------



## OZM (9. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ... zum Zollamt laufen, das Paket mit denen öffnen und den Wert bestimmen lassen.
> Achtung, wenn der Wert scheinbar über dem realen Marktwert liegt wird geschätzt!!!



und einen PC mit Internet Anschluß sowie einen IT Spezialisten der Google bedienen kann haben die da auch - ne FOX dh 40 für 100 Euro iss also nich.

OZM


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> das gehört sich auch so. wer sich nicht mit der vielfalt europäischer markenqualität begnügen kann, gehört bestraft


Jetzt nenne mir mal eine Europäische Firma mit Qualität? Eine deutsche fällt mir nicht mehr ein... Spätestens beim Service versagen unsere schönen deutschen Bikehersteller total. Da hab ich zuviel erlebt.


----------



## atomica (9. Februar 2007)

also falls mir meine erkältung keinen strich durch die rechnung macht, bin ich morgen dabei und hoffe auf verstärkung von anderem mitgliedern der schlusslicht-fraktion 

und vergesst nicht, zündelkram und glasflaschen mitzunehmen, damit wir weiter den wald verschmutzen können - die blassen, mickrigen waden bring ich ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (9. Februar 2007)

Hallöle Schlusslicht-Eva! Gute Besserung und bis nächste Woche.
Ihr könnt diese Woche Punkt 10 starten, ich bin zum Schlammsuhlen im Saarland.
Und bitte lasst doch endlich diese militärisch-spießige Zu-spät-komm-Verbote,
ich war doch Zivi...
Zeitdruck und Stress sind was für unter der Woche, am Wochenende will ich frei sein, wie ein Vögelchen.  
Und wenn ihr mich wegekeln wollt, dann sagt was und ich fahr in Zukunft alleine.  

...und jetzt Schluss mit dem Gelaber!
Schönes Wochenende und brecht (euch) nicht(s).

PS:
Zum Thema Waldpflege hätt ich im Keller noch ne alte Autobatterie...


----------



## Bastiaan (9. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> also falls mir meine erkältung keinen strich durch die rechnung macht, bin ich morgen dabei und hoffe auf verstärkung von anderem mitgliedern der schlusslicht-fraktion
> 
> und vergesst nicht, zündelkram und glasflaschen mitzunehmen, damit wir weiter den wald verschmutzen können - die blassen, mickrigen waden bring ich ich mit



ich bin ja dabei, du bist also nich GANZ am schluss
und ich hätt da im keller noch pfandflaschen..... darf ich die mitbringgeennnn 

grtz


----------



## MIBO (9. Februar 2007)

Schlusslicht ist ein gutes Stichwort   Bin derzeit noch am überlegen ob ich mich für ein, zwei Berge einklinke. Bin zwei Wochen nicht gefahren, oder warens drei?  
Werd´s auch bissel vom Wetter abhängig machen, wobei ja erst Sonntag schlechter gemeldet ist. Ich geb noch Bescheid hier...


----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2007)

Wie kommt man als Autoloser dahin? 
Wollte mein neues Fahrrad einweihen...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. Februar 2007)

@ Lev. Gucks du !!!!!!


wolfman-44 schrieb:


> 0911 Limbim. Ankunft 0932 NW HBF, dann gemütlich 20 Min nach Maikammer.


----------



## atomica (9. Februar 2007)

@lev: wenn man ein nettes mädchen aus heidelberg kennt, kann man auch bei der mitfahren 
08:45 bei mir?  (damit wir auch ganz sicher pünktlich sind...)


----------



## fanta1 (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo 
Würde gerne mal mit euch mit fahren, wenn ich euch hinter her komme.  
 Gruß Markus


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2007)

fanta1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Würde gerne mal mit euch mit fahren, wenn ich euch hinter her komme.
> Gruß Markus



Na dann mach doch 


MIBO: Geil du lebst noch.Sehen uns dann morgen.
Bastianann lernen wir uns ja morgen kennen.Machen zusammen die Schlußlämpchen


----------



## MIBO (9. Februar 2007)

@ [email protected]  ....ja freu mich auch  

@ fanta1: kein Thema ....ich fahre mir auch regelmässig bergauf auf die Zunge  


Hoffentlich hälts Wetter. Auf Donnerwetter melden se regen, gestern hies es noch das Samstag gut sein soll..., naja, abwarten Tee trinken


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2007)

MIBO:denk dran um 6 Uhr aufzustehen und 1kg Hackfleisch essen das es mit deiner Power langt oder hast du das Problem langsam in den Griff bekommen.Du Hungerharken und was macht eigentlich deine Bikebestellung??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (9. Februar 2007)

Nö, nix in den Griff bekommen. Hatte die letzten 2-3 Wochen viel um die Ohren, bin gar nicht zum biken gekommen.

Wär ich beim ES9 geblieben würde ich´s die Tage bekommen, die Torques werden aber vorraussichtlich erst irgendwann im April zusammen gebastelt.

Samstag tret ich mal mit Flats an....mal schaun wie das klappt


----------



## Bastiaan (9. Februar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Na dann mach doch
> 
> 
> MIBO: Geil du lebst noch.Sehen uns dann morgen.
> Bastianann lernen wir uns ja morgen kennen.Machen zusammen die Schlußlämpchen



ach wir kennen uns noch gar nich?!!  
nadann bis morgen 

grtz

p.s. mein vader bringt mich


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Februar 2007)

Das wird dann die Tour der Schlusslichter... 
Fährt auch jemand vorne mit???
Der Armin kann übrigens ganz doll langsam fahren, da fangen sogar die Schlusslichter an sich zu ärgern...

Viel Spaß und bis nächste Woche.


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> @lev: wenn man ein nettes mädchen aus heidelberg kennt...


so eine möchte ich auch mal kennen lernen.....


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Februar 2007)

...und ich erst!


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Februar 2007)

oh, ich habnoch vergessen zu erwähnen- haltet euch fest, riesen- überraschung:

*FOZZY HAT EIN NEUES BIKE!!!!*

fozzy, bitte setzt hier n xxxxl- bild rein, damit alle staunen können!  
 ich weiss, ich bin klein und gemein!

tja, schade, dass ich nich dabei bin, es scheinen  ja inzwischen sehr viele gemütliche genuss- biker mitzufahren, endlich mal übermacht gegen die stress- heinis vorne, allen voran rösti und tobsn!  


und wenn die zena eines samstags nich auftaucht, ist sie wegen zoll-betrügereien in den knast gewandert ! warum machst du dir eingentlich den stress, die klamotten im ami-land zu beziehen? bei tchibo gibt´s auch bike- klamotten!


----------



## Bastiaan (9. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> bei tchibo gibt´s auch bike- klamotten!



bei lidl letzens doch auch?!!  

grtz


----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> @lev: wenn man ein nettes mädchen aus heidelberg kennt, kann man auch bei der mitfahren
> 08:45 bei mir?  (damit wir auch ganz sicher pünktlich sind...)


Danke, machen wir das dann so.

@ Martin:
Du bist doch nur verletzt, weil ich dich so zugespammt habe 

Hoffe sehr, dass morgen das Bike min. einen Berg übersteht...


----------



## niemalsaufgeben (9. Februar 2007)

Wenn jetzt gerade große Einsteigerunde ist, bin ich auch dabei  
Wollte schon letztes Jahr mit Zena fahren gehen, wurde allerdings leider nichts. Ich wäre dann am 18.2. mit am Start und runde nach meiner Winterpause dann die Gruppe der Schlusslichter ab  
Kann Spinning ein wenig Winterpause kompensieren?? 

Grüße aus Neuhofen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (9. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hallöle Schlusslicht-Eva! Gute Besserung und bis nächste Woche.
> Ihr könnt diese Woche Punkt 10 starten, ich bin zum Schlammsuhlen im Saarland.
> Und bitte lasst doch endlich diese militärisch-spießige Zu-spät-komm-Verbote,
> ich war doch Zivi...
> ...



also:
1) erklär mir mal bitte warum dir der pfälzer matsch nicht mehr gut genug ist?
2) wir sind nicht spießig sondern 10:00-Idealisten
3) frei sein in deutschland? vergiss es... 
und hier will dich keiner wegekeln, verstanden...

viel spässle zena


----------



## zena (9. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> so eine möchte ich auch mal kennen lernen.....



na dann: mach die augen auf, mach die augen auf


----------



## zena (9. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wenn die zena eines samstags nich auftaucht, ist sie wegen zoll-betrügereien in den knast gewandert ! warum machst du dir eingentlich den stress, die klamotten im ami-land zu beziehen? bei tchibo gibt´s auch bike- klamotten!



martin, du kannst ja gedanken lesen  so einen leichten drang zur kriminalität schlummert auch in mir  
die klamotten im amiland waren halt billiger als hier und bleib mir weg mit tchibo oder aldi-sachen. klar sind sie funktionell aber da sieht frau aus wie ne wurst in der pelle. 

mal was anderes: 
hab heut die trails am weinbiet und an der loog alleine abgeradlt und vor lauter begegnungsangst mit kurt bin ich im mittleren kettenblatt gefahren.  hab mich gewundert warum ich so schlapp war  und dann oberhalb der wolfsburg da wo es so steinig ist, hab ich wurzel-purzel gemacht.  ars...backe dolle angehauen, stöpsel vom lenker abgerissen...sonst nix. hab auch schleunigst geguckt dass ich das plaste-teil wieder einsammle, nicht dass es heißt ich müll den wald zu und es rutscht noch wer ohne helm drauf aus  
naja außer einen lieben opa mit hut hab ich sonst keinen getroffen. der meinte ich seh aus wie einer vom mond  ob er damit die astronauten oder die unidentifizierte lebensform da oben gemeint hat? wer weiß... 

denn bis morgen
eure schwaddltante


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hoffe sehr, dass morgen das Bike min. einen Berg übersteht...


ach ja, wichtige info: lev hat sein bike selbst zusammen gebastelt. is ja nich so, dass ich seinen schrauber- künsten misstraue.... aber an eurer stelle würde ich das bike vor dem start komplett checken und alle schrauben nochmal nachziehen. damit lässt sich bei lev dann immer noch nicht ausschliessen, dass unterwegs das bike zusammen kracht, aber vielleicht weniger pausen....
er hat mich beim zusammenbau 2 x angerufen und gefragt, wie rum man ne schraube anzieht.....
  

oje, und zena bekommt jetzt schon kurt- alpträume... helft ihr!!!


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2007)

Das mit den Schrauben verlieren kommt mir bekannt vor.Hab ja auch schon mal ein Ostereiersuchen angezettelt.
An diesem Tag war Karsten mein HELD


----------



## capricorni (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich morgen den Reigen der Schlusslichter erweitern, leider schaffe ich es nicht zum Start.
Gibt es einen Tip wo es hingeht, dann würde ich versuchen später zu euch zu stossen (evt. muss ich bloss den Schrauben auf dem Weg folgen).





Ansonsten melde ich mich schon mal für die nächste Tour.

Gruß
Capricorni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (10. Februar 2007)

Du kannst gg 1130-1145 am Wolsel im St. Martiner Tal einsteigen.


----------



## Levty (10. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Du kannst gg 1130-1145 am Wolsel im St. Martiner Tal einsteigen.



Bahnhof?

Bis in einigen Minuten


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Du kannst gg 1130-1145 am Wolsel im St. Martiner Tal einsteigen.



Wieso erfahre ich das erst jetzt... hätte ich noch 1,5 Stunden länger schlafen könnnen...


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2007)

weil wir pünktlich sind


----------



## capricorni (10. Februar 2007)

Ich seh zu das ich da bin.
Ihr braucht aber nicht zu warten falls ich nicht da bin.

Auf zur fröhlichen Schlammschlacht
Capricorni

Nachtrag:
 Ich hör gerade das Schwiegermama erst gegen 12:00Uhr abreist. Wird also heute doch nix. Ich fahr nachher meine eigene Schlammrunde. 
Viel Spass!


----------



## Bastiaan (10. Februar 2007)

huhu

ich danke diejenigen, die daran beteiligt waren, dass meine kette jetzt am arsch ist   

nee awas, vielen dank. wird aber vorerst wohl nix mehr mit mitfahren  (je nachdem wie man mich findet is das positiv oder negativ  )

grtz, basti


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2007)

Tja Sorry wegen deinem Bike aber es ist halt echt nicht für diese Gewalt gemacht.


----------



## Bastiaan (10. Februar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Tja Sorry wegen deinem Bike aber es ist halt echt nicht für diese Gewalt gemacht.



tsja, jetzt ises für gar nix mehr gemacht  

@ lev, mein finger tut immer noch weh.....


----------



## Levty (10. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> @ lev, mein finger tut immer noch weh.....


Das nächste mal lässt du die Finger davon... musst die auch überall reinstecken!

Zur heutigen Tour:
Sehr geil!
Das Bike ist top, besser als erwartet. Bin minimal langsamer als mit dem Fully. Versetzen ist viel präziser und in den Kurven ist es viel wendiger. 

Bei Wurzelpassagen wünsche ich mir dennoch was weiches... 

Cheers. Bis demnächst.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> ich danke diejenigen, die daran beteiligt waren, dass meine kette jetzt am arsch ist
> 
> ...



Man(n) sollte am Besten alles alleine machen. Hinterher sind Laien am Werk, die versuchen mit 3 Kettengliedern ein Oval zu bilden   
Schau mal bei Jehle Sport. Dort hab ich heruntergesetzt ein Kona Scarb für 499 Eutonen gesehen.

@ Tobsn. Guggs du. Is Erika


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (10. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Man(n) sollte am Besten alles alleine machen. Hinterher sind Laien am Werk, die versuchen mit 3 Kettengliedern ein Oval zu bilden
> Schau mal bei Jehle Sport. Dort hab ich heruntergesetzt ein Kona Scarb für 499 Eutonen gesehen.
> 
> @ Tobsn. Guggs du. Is Erika
> ...



geht das nich mit 3 gliedern?  
danke für den tipp, werd mal gucken. mein vater war aber nicht sehr überzeugt von der idee ein neues bike zu kaufen. und die mutter ist immer noch geschockt und glaubt ich wär schon tod  (dabei is nix passiert, außer dass ich mir die eier abgefroren hab weil ich 30 minuten wartn musste)

grtz


----------



## kawilli (10. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> geht das nich mit 3 gliedern?
> danke für den tipp, werd mal gucken. mein vater war aber nicht sehr überzeugt von der idee ein neues bike zu kaufen. und die mutter ist immer noch geschockt und glaubt ich wär schon tod  (dabei is nix passiert, außer dass ich mir die eier abgefroren hab weil ich 30 minuten wartn musste)
> 
> grtz



Junge wo nimmst du nur diese Fäkalsprache her so jung und schon so versaut. 
@ Alle Danke für eine super Tour abgesehen von der langen Warterei zwischendurch wars mal wieder richtig geil. 
@ Flugtier super geguidet schöne Trails und ein Special Thank für die Aufwärmrunde auf Asphalt auch der Tip mit Grün/Weiß sehr gelungen sehr schöne Abfahrt. 
@ Freakpilot Hab leider deinen Namen vergessen möchte dir aber noch ein Kompliment machen schön zu sehen was ich alles mit meinem Bike machen könnte wenn ich nicht zu blöd wäre. 

schöne Grüße und noch ein tolles WE Karsten


----------



## Fusionrider (10. Februar 2007)

Hi,
wollte auch nochmal loswerden, dass es richtig spass gemacht hatt trotz eher bescheidenem Wetter. Hoffe wir wiederholen das mal in Zukunft!

Gruß Paul


----------



## zena (10. Februar 2007)

hallo spocht-freunde  
war mal wieder ne geile tour.
muchas gracias an rösti fürs guiding. dank euch trau ich mich immer mehr anzustellen mit meiner semml. hab keine angst mehr vor wurzel-purzel  

@basti: eltern verstehen nicht die leidenschaft für diese "risiko"-sportart, ein argumment für neues bike wäre z.b. "papa entweder ein neues bike oder ich fang an zu rauchen?", "papa durch eine neues bike gibts mehr gehirndurchblutung durch mehr adrenalin, ergo bessere noten" oder "papa wenn ich kein neues bike bekomme bin ich stark suchtgefährdet und könnte dafür leicht kriminell werden". das zieht immer  

@mibo: net aufgeben et wird schon  mit neuem torque und liftticket bist dann der king  

@rösti, wolfi, tobsn, tick: ihr wart doch nicht etwa schon um 17:00 zu hause? seid ihr über die loog geflogen oder habt ihr geschummelt  

@muddbunny eva: kurrier dich aus   bestes mittel: heißes bad, tee+rum, warme socken und roam-video guckn  

falls ich nächsten samstag nich im knast sitze bin ich wieder dabei  

tschüsskchen zena


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> hallo spocht-freunde
> war mal wieder ne geile tour.
> muchas gracias an rösti fürs guiding. dank euch trau ich mich immer mehr anzustellen mit meiner semml. hab keine angst mehr vor wurzel-purzel
> 
> ...


Das sind doch Antworten... Wir sind in der Hohe Loog Gaststätte eingekehrt, haben noch einen Platten geflickt und waren um 16.50 Uhr am Auto.  

Die Tipps für Eva sind meine normale Tournachbereitung....   

Nächsten Samstag bin ich leider nicht dabei, da bin ich im Deister unterwegs. Das heist so ein wenig südlich von Hannover (ganz dicht bei Nicolai). 


Ansonsten @All: Wieder eine geile Tour! Genug zum Spielen etc..
Danke Armin!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Februar 2007)

Ach ja... IG SPAM läßt grüßen: Die Forumsregeln werden immer schlimmer... jetzt sind nur noch maximal 15 Grafiken erlaubt.                
Mehr Grafiken gehen einfach nicht mehr...


----------



## Tobsn (10. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Tobsn. Guggs du. Is Erika...


Heilwirkung von Erika: Rheuma, Gicht, Ekzeme, ...

Danke, aber ich hab noch ein paar Jahre bis das Kraut für mich relevant wird.


----------



## Bastiaan (10. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> @basti: eltern verstehen nicht die leidenschaft für diese "risiko"-sportart, ein argumment für neues bike wäre z.b. "papa entweder ein neues bike oder ich fang an zu rauchen?", "papa durch eine neues bike gibts mehr gehirndurchblutung durch mehr adrenalin, ergo bessere noten" oder "papa wenn ich kein neues bike bekomme bin ich stark suchtgefährdet und könnte dafür leicht kriminell werden". das zieht immer



 ich hab gesagt dass das reparieren soviel kosten würde wie das bike selbst mal gekostet hat. und jetzt denkt er drüber nach.....leider hatten wir grad eben ne diskussion dass ich zu eingebildet wär und da hab ich gemeitn dass das wohl von ihm kommt....joa jetzt isser sauer und kann ichs vllt. vergessen  


(menno, der wollt mir sogar schon fast ein neues bike kaufen  )

grtz, basti


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich hab gesagt dass das reparieren soviel kosten würde wie das bike selbst mal gekostet hat. und jetzt denkt er drüber nach.....leider hatten wir grad eben ne diskussion dass ich zu eingebildet wär und da hab ich gemeitn dass das wohl von ihm kommt....joa jetzt isser sauer und kann ichs vllt. vergessen
> 
> 
> (menno, der wollt mir sogar schon fast ein neues bike kaufen  )
> ...


Lernen du musst noch viel, junger Padavan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (11. Februar 2007)

Nachtrag:
GroÃes Danke! an Zena/Karsten fÃ¼r die Cola 
Und die Bilanz der SchÃ¤den: Zwei StÃ¼rze = Eine Delle im neuen Bike  

...solong...

â¬dit:
Die neuen Bremsen sind irgendwie zu gut.
Nur dass die hintere sÃ¼fft


----------



## MIBO (11. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> J
> @ Alle Danke für eine super Tour abgesehen von der langen Warterei zwischendurch wars mal wieder richtig geil.



sehe ich auch so  

werd mal sehen das ich die Häufigkeit an Training etwas erhöhen kann und mich dann hin und wieder bei euch einklinken. Im Grunde genommen machts ja ein heiden Spass, aber eben nicht auf diese Weise. Wird schon werden, irgendwie, irgendwo, irgendwann...so long


----------



## Tobsn (11. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @tobsn: warste schneewellenreiten? wie war´s?



Ja, war ich und war nicht mal so übel.  
Zwar nicht sonderlich viel Powder, aber dafür die Hänge für uns allein.  

Mehr Bilder im Album






Aber wir waren natürlich nicht nur Boarden, sondern haben auch AWP's gesammelt.  

Wer findet mich? 
Als Preis winkt ein Kuchen.


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Februar 2007)

is doch einfach, hier ist tobsn:



  

und ich hab gestern wohl was verpasst, unsere nachwuchsfahrer haben sich gegenseitig mit der kette die finger abgequetscht?  naja, wenn s  spass macht....


----------



## Bastiaan (11. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und ich hab gestern wohl was verpasst, unsere nachwuchsfahrer haben sich gegenseitig mit der kette die finger abgequetscht?  naja, wenn s  spass macht....



  der typ fängt einfach an zu kurbeln obwohl ich grad die kette drauf machen will   

naja war ganz lustig, mein bike hat genau 1 stunde 32 minuten und 19 sekunden gehalten (reine fahrzeit)


----------



## Tobsn (11. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> is doch einfach, hier ist tobsn:



Da ist wohl eine neue Sehhilfe angebracht.  

Aber ob sich das noch lohnt, da müsste man mal eine Rentabilitätsanalyse anfertigen.  
Nutzen von Maddin für die Gesellschaft versus Kosten für Sehhilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (11. Februar 2007)

So Jungs und Mädels: Das ist euer Thread. Jetzt bitte mal Vollgas. Und alle, die Erfahrungen mit beiden Beinkleidern haben, bitte vortreten.


K.


----------



## zena (11. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels: Das ist euer Thread. Jetzt bitte mal Vollgas. Und alle, die Erfahrungen mit beiden Beinkleidern haben, bitte vortreten.
> 
> 
> K.



denks du wirklich der typ möchte hintergründige informationen zum thema  manchmal stellen leute schon komische fragen  
aber den können wir auch zuspämen  

ps: bist letztens sooooo schnell an mir vorbeigesaust  vor lauter anstrengung hat mein gehirn bissle zeit gebraucht das erinnerungsrepertoire zu aktivieren. und bis ich hallo kelme stöhnen konnte warst du bestimmt schon in lambrecht 

zena


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels: Das ist euer Thread. Jetzt bitte mal Vollgas. Und alle, die Erfahrungen mit beiden Beinkleidern haben, bitte vortreten.
> K.


Ich hab mitgespammt. Ich glaube ich verdiene bald die Aufnahme in die IG-Spam!


----------



## one track mind (11. Februar 2007)

das gibts doch garnet, der thread ist doch verarsche .


----------



## Kelme (11. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ... und bis ich hallo kelme stöhnen konnte warst du bestimmt schon in lambrecht
> 
> zena


Wieso Lambrecht? Wir sind entspannt über Wolfsburg - Kaltenbrunner Tal zur Hellerhütte - Totenkopf - Spangenburg - Erfenstein - Esthal - Michaelsberg - Weidenthal. Für die zweite Hälfte der Tour sehr nett .


K.


----------



## zena (11. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wieso Lambrecht? Wir sind entspannt über Wolfsburg - Kaltenbrunner Tal zur Hellerhütte - Totenkopf - Spangenburg - Erfenstein - Esthal - Michaelsberg - Weidenthal. Für die zweite Hälfte der Tour sehr nett .
> 
> 
> K.



boah da bist schon in vollster marathon-form. rispekt  
ich pack bis jetzt nur so 1200hm am tag. mit marschgepäck, panzerzeugs und schminck-köfferchen bin ich net so schnell  aber bergab bin ich schneller geworden  
gibts beim GB-MA geschwindigkeitsblitzfotos beim runnerfahren?  

zena


----------



## strandi (11. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> gibts beim GB-MA geschwindigkeitsblitzfotos beim runnerfahren?



sach bloss du bist da auch angemeldet


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Februar 2007)

Ich hab was für euch... 
Schaut mal auf den Gesichtsausdruck von Levty...  





@Atomia: Lefty verkloppen bringt ganz viele AWP Punkte.


----------



## atomica (11. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Atomia: Lefty verkloppen bringt ganz viele AWP Punkte.



naja, es blieb ja leider nur beim versuch  

aber lev, das foto könnte glatt ne revanche für das schlaf-foto sein


----------



## Flugrost (11. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> aber lev, das foto könnte glatt ne revanche für das schlaf-foto sein



... und wer von den dreien is nu Levty?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (12. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> naja, es blieb ja leider nur beim versuch
> 
> aber lev, das foto könnte glatt ne revanche für das schlaf-foto sein


Das ist wie im Strafrecht, schon der Versuch zähl...  
Die Bilder davon sind auch lustig... Wie Levty Angst hat..


----------



## Levty (12. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab was für euch...
> Schaut mal auf den Gesichtsausdruck von Levty...


Hehe, hallo Eva! 
Wenn wir beim Autofahren geblitzt werden, werde ich genau den gleichen Gesichtsausdruck aufsetzen. Da werden sich die Beamten kugeln...


----------



## zena (12. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> sach bloss du bist da auch angemeldet



noch net aber bald


----------



## atomica (12. Februar 2007)

@lev: musst mit martin fahren, dann ist die wahrscheinlichkeit geblitzt zu werden recht gering... 

wir sehen eigentlich alle drei auf dem bild so aus, als ob wir nicht mehr ganz knusper wären...danke tick!!!


----------



## zena (12. Februar 2007)

danke tick für die ach so peinlichen momentaufnahmen auf der tour. hast bestimmt noch paar schmankerl in der dunkelkammer  lass mal rüberwachsen 

zena


----------



## kawilli (12. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab was für euch...
> Schaut mal auf den Gesichtsausdruck von Levty...
> 
> 
> ...



So sieht Levty aus wenn er gerade von zwei Mädels am Kicker verkloppt wird. Nur die Tränchen fehlen noch. 
Mädels macht ihn alle dann kümmere ich mich um seine Überreste. 
Gruß Karsten


----------



## Bastiaan (12. Februar 2007)

hiiilfee!!!  

mein vater will sich drann versuchen mein bike zu reparieren ich erkläre:

-federgabel gut gefettet....geht doch wieder? dass es wackelt merkt ja keine sau

-und hinten wird denk ich mal einfach drann geschweißt....fertisch

reparatur de la byciclette a la hollandaise......oder so ähnlich 

grtz


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> hiiilfee!!!
> 
> mein vater will sich drann versuchen mein bike zu reparieren ich erkläre:
> 
> ...


Beides sind gravierende Sicherheitsmängel! Kannst ihm ausrichten, dass er das so lassen kann, wenn er dich demnächst im Krankenhaus besuchen will.  
Schaltaugen kosten aber nicht wirklich die Welt. Mit 9  bist du dabei. Und ein Schaltwerk kann ich dir auch mitbringen. Aber ne neue Gabel muss wohl her. Muss ja nicht gerade eine 1000,- teure Carbon-1000g Gabel sein.  
Wie groß ist deine Kassette (Wieviel Ritzel)?


----------



## Bastiaan (12. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wie groß ist deine Kassette (Wieviel Ritzel)?



genau >>8<<  hol mir aber wenn schon en gescheites schaltwerk.
mal gucken was der expert morgen meint wie ers reparieren will. musste mir allerdings schon ahören dass ich eh mit nix zufrieden bin....kann also was werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (12. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> genau >>8<<  hol mir aber wenn schon en gescheites schaltwerk.
> mal gucken was der expert morgen meint wie ers reparieren will. musste mir allerdings schon ahören dass ich eh mit nix zufrieden bin....kann also was werden.


Wie schon gesagt, ich hab hier noch ein XT Schaltwerk rum zu fliegen. Das hat schon ein paar Schrammen, tut aber noch 100%ig. Und wäre für dich als "Jugenförderung" gratis. Sollte auch bei 8.fach tun! 
Ich kenne ansonsten die Diskussion auch, ist ja nun noch nicht so lang her das ich bei meinen Eltern ausgezogen bin. Deswegen... Ne einfache Black von 2005 oder 2006 reicht vollkommen und kostet sicher nur 100- 200 . Nur so als Empfehlung.


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> danke tick für die ach so peinlichen momentaufnahmen auf der tour. hast bestimmt noch paar schmankerl in der dunkelkammer  lass mal rüberwachsen
> 
> zena


Ich denke ich soll die in der Versenkung verschwinden lassen.  

Also wenn du willst, kann ich die peinlichsten raus suchen und hier abbilden. Heut Abend kommt aber noch ein Bild von Paul, der hat ja zum Schluß noch was fettes gemacht...


----------



## strandi (12. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> genau >>8<<  hol mir aber wenn schon en gescheites schaltwerk.
> mal gucken was der expert morgen meint wie ers reparieren will. musste mir allerdings schon ahören dass ich eh mit nix zufrieden bin....kann also was werden.



na und wenn das mit dem reparieren nix wird hab ich noch mein wölfchen zum verkauf...absolut hardcore-tauglich


----------



## proclimber (12. Februar 2007)

wesshalb bringst du das Rad net mal in die Werkstatt, bevor dein Vadder alles kappurepariert? Kost net die welt. Kette 13â¬, Schaltauge 9â¬ und Schaltwerk haste ja vom "tick". 
Thema Gabel: Ich hab dir ja schon gÃ¼nstig ne Skareb angeboten...die is halt nur fÃ¼r Scheibenbremsen. Brauchst ein LR fÃ¼r Scheibenbremsen...ne Bremse hab ich noch im Keller liegen.


----------



## Bastiaan (12. Februar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> wesshalb bringst du das Rad net mal in die Werkstatt, bevor dein Vadder alles kappurepariert? Kost net die welt. Kette 13â¬, Schaltauge 9â¬ und Schaltwerk haste ja vom "tick".
> Thema Gabel: Ich hab dir ja schon gÃ¼nstig ne Skareb angeboten...die is halt nur fÃ¼r Scheibenbremsen. Brauchst ein LR fÃ¼r Scheibenbremsen...ne Bremse hab ich noch im Keller liegen.



ich weiÃ ich weiÃ, was ich alles schon angeboten bekommen hab, davon hÃ¤tt ich mittlerweile 3 bikes bauen kÃ¶nnen, mir gehts aber darum dass ich will dass mein vater es nicht gebacken kriegt mein bike zu reparieren, und ich dann ein neues krieg. der versteht nÃ¤mlich nicht dass ich ein neues bike will. und falls er doch so stur bleibt werd ich i-wann mal auf all eure angebote zurÃ¼ck greifen.

bilanz der angebote bisher (kann sein dass ein paar sachen fehlen):

- shimano xt schaltwerk
- federgabel
- ganz montiertes fully
- 1 scheibenbremse
- noch ne federgabel

nagut 3 bikes sinds nich, aber zumidnest mal 1Â½  

grtz

edit: das soll sich jetzt nich so anhÃ¶ren als wÃ¼rd ich eure angebote nich gerne annehmen, ich bin mir im moment nur nich sicher was mein vater genau will, da ich finanziell abhÃ¤ngig von ihm bin  deswegen wart ich erst mal ab was er denn will.


----------



## THBiker (12. Februar 2007)

Hätt ne Wildsau im Angebot und evtl Teile (Z1 Fr ETA 150mm, Louise Fr.....je nach gebot halt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (12. Februar 2007)

hat vielleicht jemand von euch einen neuwertigen rocky slayer sxc irgendwo rumliegen? über den preis könnten wir ja verhandeln    

zena


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2007)

Das komplette Bike war von mir


----------



## zena (12. Februar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das komplette Bike war von mir



wat meinste damit?


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> wat meinste damit?




na-daß er dem basti ein ganzes rad zum verkauf geboten hat


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> wat meinste damit?



Ja aber mein altes...Keine Sorge.Ist denke ich ok für den Anfang und für den geldbeutel(nicht meiner)
Ist auch XT Schaltwerk dran....onhe Kratzer..SO

Kennst es ja.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Februar 2007)

Ich hab jetzt erstmal ein Judge gekauft...


----------



## Levty (13. Februar 2007)

Der Tick mim Judge...
Übernächstes WE dann wieder Tour?  Mr Schlusslicht...


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> hat vielleicht jemand von euch einen neuwertigen rocky slayer sxc irgendwo rumliegen? über den preis könnten wir ja verhandeln


du musst noch dazu sagen : lady-version und mintgrün. kann auch neu gekauft und der zena geschenkt werden, der gönner macht sich sehr beliebt!


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> du musst noch dazu sagen : lady-version und mintgrün. kann auch neu gekauft und der zena geschenkt werden, der gönner macht sich sehr beliebt!


Kannst du das Wort beliebt etwas genauer erörtern?


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Kannst du das Wort beliebt etwas genauer erörtern?


naja, im ungüstigsten fall haste die frau an der backe.....  
*duck und weg*



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt erstmal ein Judge gekauft...


und, wie heisst sie jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (13. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> naja, im ungüstigsten fall haste die frau an der backe.....
> *duck und weg*


Das wäre ja schon fast einen versuch wert.  


easymtbiker schrieb:


> und, wie heisst sie jetzt?


Judge... Hmmm... Barbara Salesch???      



Nee... Nadja Joy!


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nee... Nadja Joy!


mein vorschlag wäre angela m. gewesen....


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> mein vorschlag wäre angela m. gewesen....


Dann doch eher Rita S.! 
Soll ja keinen Männernamen haben.


----------



## Bastiaan (13. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Soll ja keinen Männernamen haben.




   ihr habt die nette dame (angela m.) doch gewählt.....  (ich wars zumindest, aus 2 gründen, mal nich)


----------



## Levty (13. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ihr habt die nette dame (angela m.) doch gewählt.....  (ich wars zumindest, aus 2 gründen, mal nich)



Hat da jmd Schuleaus?


----------



## Bastiaan (13. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hat da jmd Schuleaus?



jetzt fang mir blos net so an  
ja aber schon um 1, bin aber nich son freak wie der herr levty der sich sofort an den pc setzt


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> jetzt fang mir blos net so an
> ja aber schon um 1, bin aber nich son freak wie der herr levty der sich sofort an den pc setzt


Andere nennen das schaffen, was die vor der schwarzen Kiste machen.... 

Und einen Mann auf einen Posten zu wählen, oder danach ein Bike zu bennen sind zwei Grudnunterschiedliche Dinge!


----------



## kawilli (13. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Kannst du das Wort beliebt etwas genauer erörtern?



Ja könnte ich tue ich aber nicht sonst wirst du noch rot.Ne,ne,ne,ne,ne,ne     

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Bastiaan (13. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ja könnte ich tue ich aber nicht sonst wirst du noch rot.Ne,ne,ne,ne,ne,ne
> 
> Gruß Karsten



    leider darf ich sowas nicht sagen, sonst heißtes dass ich ganz schön frech bin  

*aua, nein....nicht schlagen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> herr levty


Kannst mich dutzen.

Übrigens: Ohne PC kommt man im ABI garnicht mehr aus


----------



## zena (13. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> naja, im ungüstigsten fall haste die frau an der backe.....
> *duck und weg*
> 
> was heißt hier im "ungünstigstem fall"?
> ...



häääää? ihr gebt euren bikes namen?  
ok mein specialized heißt "semsl" und das canyon heißt "puder-döschen"   weil ich nach jeder tour damit immer so einzigartig geschminkt bin  

   tussi-alarm


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Februar 2007)

also prinzipiell gibt meister tick seinen bikes nur frauennamen, insofern könnte zena ihren bikes männernamen geben....  welches bike hört dann auf "karsten" ?

aber so richtig schwul sind tapferkeitsschläufchen am bike!



Levty schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ohne PC kommt man im ABI garnicht mehr aus


jajaja, www.hausaufgabenhilfe oder www.aufsatzklau usw.
unsereins war einstens noch kreativ genug für selbst erarbeitetes.... aber die jugend von heute.... ok, das thema hatten wir schon mal....


----------



## Bastiaan (13. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> also prinzipiell gibt meister tick seinen bikes nur frauennamen, insofern könnte zena ihren bikes männernamen geben....  welches bike hört dann auf "karsten" ?
> 
> aber so richtig schwul sind tapferkeitsschläufchen am bike!
> 
> ...




man sieht aber eindeutig dass das kreativ sein bei dir nich sehr viel gebracht hat.....wer vergisst denn das .de nach nem link?!!


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> man sieht aber eindeutig dass das kreativ sein bei dir nich sehr viel gebracht hat.....


für den spuch darfst du dir auf der nächsten tour n paar kopfnüsse von mir abholen. 
bin ja mal gespannt, was ihr grünschnäbel in 20 jahren seid.... vermutlich darf ich euch dann auslachen.
und respekt, dass du das fehlen von .de bemerkt hast, hätte ich deinem alter nicht zugetraut! hätte übrigens auch kein link sein sollen, will eure faulheit nicht unterstützen!


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Februar 2007)

ach ja, bastiaaaaaaan, das hier ist für dich:
Jugendliche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (13. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, bastiaaaaaaan, das hier ist für dich:
> Jugendliche



nadann, du weißt nicht wie mein leben aussieht und andersrum. das "nicht kreativ sein" hat sich nicht direkt auf dich bezogen, sondern eher auf deinen link. dass das .de fehlt war mir von anfang an klar, und dass das so sein soll ebenfalls. 
ich wollte dir damit aber nicht sagen dass du nicht kreativ bist und deswegen nix aus dir geworden ist, denn ich weiß ja nicht was du beruflich machst.


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Februar 2007)

bisschen nachdenken vor dem posten und klar ausdrücken hilft immer. aber so ist es auch ok, hab mal wieder n grund mehr, mich über jugendliche aufzuregen!    
ich weiss nich wie dein leben aussieht , aber deine aussage "24h langweilen" war schon mal ne steilvorlage! hehe!

"schüler und studenten 
klauen unsere renten!" 
 onetrackm.


----------



## Bastiaan (13. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> aber deine aussage "24h langweilen" war schon mal ne steilvorlage! hehe!



falls es dir darum geht alte zitate wieder hoch zu holen, und beim posten nach zu denken:

ich habe, in sofern ich mich erinnern kann, danach noch geschieben dass das nächste woche vorbei wäre, d.h. diese woche.
der grund wieso ich mich 24h am tag gelangweilt habe, war dass ich zu dem zeitpunkt ein 2 wochen Praktikum hatte und nichts machen durfte/musste/konnte, zudem hatten wir keine hausaufgaben auf.

seit montag den 12.02 geh ich jedoch wieder zur schule und habe wieder weniger zeit, resultat: ich langweile mich nicht bzw. nur noch sehr wenig.


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Februar 2007)

ich frage mich eigentlich eher, woher der basti die topleveldomain von hausaufgabenhilfe und aufsatzklau kennt... *g* und wieso der levty nix dazu zu sagen hat...


----------



## Levty (13. Februar 2007)

Zusagen? Es wäre zu gut, wenn die 1:1 Hausaufgaben online wären, denn wenn die "Lehrkraft" / "Leerkraft" herausbekommt, dass die Aufgaben aus dem Internet übernommen worden sind, droht Schulausschluss. 
Außerdem ist Basti in der *nachdenk* 9. Klasse, und ich in der 12.


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das wäre ja schon fast einen versuch wert.


ne, mach es lieber nich! wie ich aus gut unterrichteten kreisen erfahren habe, hat zena inzwischen n neues traumbike... es kann  also passieren, dass du ihr vermeintliches traumbike kaufst, sie sich aber inzwischen umentschieden hat und du dann auf nem lady- bike sitzen bleibst und erst nicht bei ihr landen kannst....   tja, so sind die frauen 



Levty schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Basti in der *nachdenk* 9. Klasse, und ich in der 12.


 oh gott, reinster kindergarten! husch, husch, ab ins bett!


----------



## Levty (13. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> oh gott, reinster kindergarten! husch, husch, ab ins bett!


Könnten wir für Maddin und einige andere einen Rentner-Thread einrichten, und für Basti und mich ein Kinder-Thread?
Danke.


----------



## Kelme (13. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ... und für Basti und mich ein Kinder-Thread?
> Danke.


Gibt's schon: Da!


K.


----------



## Hillbilly66 (13. Februar 2007)

Achgottchen, hier treiben sich also die ganzen Protektorenfahrer herum. Antiwinterpokal. Wozu dann noch Rad fahren?


----------



## Levty (13. Februar 2007)

@ Kelme:
Das ist mir zu Niveaulos 

Oje, Der Billy is bis hierher gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (13. Februar 2007)

Hillbilly66 schrieb:


> Achgottchen, hier treiben sich also die ganzen Protektorenfahrer herum. Antiwinterpokal. Wozu dann noch Rad fahren?


ja! willkommen im protektoren-helmträger + blasse waden- fred! prinzipiell treffen wir uns nur zum saufen im wald, warum wir hier in einem radfahrer- forum gelandet sind?


----------



## Levty (13. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ja! willkommen im protektoren-helmträger + blasse waden- fred! prinzipiell treffen wir uns nur zum saufen im wald, warum wir hier in einem radfahrer- forum gelandet sind?



Wir arbeitslose Alkoholiker. Frauen, Alkohol, Fahrrad. Wozu sich das Leben schwer machen?


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ne, mach es lieber nich! wie ich aus gut unterrichteten kreisen erfahren habe, hat zena inzwischen n neues traumbike... es kann  also passieren, dass du ihr vermeintliches traumbike kaufst, sie sich aber inzwischen umentschieden hat und du dann auf nem lady- bike sitzen bleibst und erst nicht bei ihr landen kannst....   tja, so sind die frauen
> 
> oh gott, reinster kindergarten! husch, husch, ab ins bett!


Schlimm schlimm... dann muss ich erst die Frau aus dem Asia Katalog bestellen und dann noch ein Bike kaufen... Oh oh... Ich dachte ich könnte sparen...


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> . dann muss ich erst die Frau aus dem Asia Katalog bestellen und dann noch ein Bike kaufen


äh, ich verstehe dich nich.... wenn du ne frau aus dem katalog kaufst, musst du sie im allgemeinen nicht mehr mit einem bike beeindrucken!


----------



## Levty (13. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> frau mit einem bike beeindrucken!


...deswegen ist der Maddin single.


----------



## Flugrost (13. Februar 2007)

Hillbilly66 schrieb:


> ... Antiwinterpokal. Wozu dann noch Rad fahren?



Kelme, Maddin is einer von Euch der Hügelkurt?


----------



## one track mind (13. Februar 2007)

Hillbilly66 schrieb:


> Achgottchen, hier treiben sich also die ganzen Protektorenfahrer herum. Antiwinterpokal. Wozu dann noch Rad fahren?



hey billy , altes haus, gibts dich auch noch? wie meinstn das mit dem  "wozu dann noch rad fahren"? kein bock mehr oder was? jaaa, sowas kommt in den besten familien vor. aber mach dir nix draus, die wenigsten fahren um die uhrzeit noch rad, ich für meinen teil häng abends lieber inner kneipe rum, da kommich nämlich grade her, huiuiuiui, ich glaub ich vertrag nix mehr.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> äh, ich verstehe dich nich.... wenn du ne frau aus dem katalog kaufst, musst du sie im allgemeinen nicht mehr mit einem bike beeindrucken!


Ich will aber eine Freundin mit der ich Biken kann! Und wenn ich die aus dem Asia Katalog nehme, hat die seltenst ein Bike. Aber sie könnte natürlich günstig eines mitbringen.


----------



## Flugrost (14. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich will aber eine Freundin mit der ich Biken kann!



Klon Dir eine, das is besser und günstiger als erziehen. Wenige, beachtenswerte Exemplare sind dergestalt motivativ ausstaffiert - aber, es gibt sie. Finden Du sie musst, junger Padawan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kelme, Maddin is einer von Euch der Hügelkurt?


Mein Zweit-Account ruht seit August 2003. Ehrlich.


K.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...Finden Du sie musst, junger Padawan.



Hey, das ist mein Spruch!


----------



## atomica (14. Februar 2007)

Hillbilly66 schrieb:


> Antiwinterpokal. Wozu dann noch Rad fahren?



autofahren darf man ja ab 0,3 promille nicht mehr und irgendwie müssen wir uns ja fortbewegen.........


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> autofahren darf man ja ab 0,3 promille nicht mehr und irgendwie müssen wir uns ja fortbewegen.........


Ich denke in der Pfalz ist die UNTERGRENZE 2.0 Promille? Ich sauf doch extra schon zum Früstück ne Flasche Wodka, damit ich auch Auto fahren darf...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich sauf doch extra schon zum Früstück ne Flasche Wodka, damit ich auch Auto fahren darf...



Jetzt mach mal dem Lev nicht seine Stellung streitig   Der Arme hat schon mit seiner Fahrgemeinschaft genug Stress.  Der Eine fährt wie ein Opa; Andere kuscheln am Fenster und manche kommen überhaupt nicht zum Treffpunkt, sodass die gesamte HD- Sippschaft zu spät in de Palz kummt


----------



## one track mind (14. Februar 2007)

@ han & kuno: wir hattens doch gestern von 80er jahre bikeoutfits, was haltet ihr denn davon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (14. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Könnten wir für Maddin und einige andere einen Rentner-Thread einrichten, und für Basti und mich ein Kinder-Thread?
> Danke.



das wär unfair, dann wären wir zu 2. in unserem thread, und der rentner thread hätte dann....öhm? schätzen wir mal mindestens 5 mitglieder

achja....schulausschluss   hat mir bis jetzt noch nie jmd. gesagt, habs aber ehrlich gesagt auch noch nicht wirklich versucht.

grtz


P.S. ja ich bin wieder dahhaaaa.....schulfrei...eine stunde früheerrrr


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kelme, Maddin is einer von Euch der Hügelkurt?


zweitaccount ist konterrevolutionär!!!



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich will aber eine Freundin mit der ich Biken kann! Und wenn ich die aus dem Asia Katalog nehme, hat die seltenst ein Bike.


dann probiere es am besten mit einer taiwanesin. du glaubst aber noch an die romantische liebe? 



atomica schrieb:


> autofahren darf man ja ab 0,3 promille nicht mehr und irgendwie müssen wir uns ja fortbewegen.........


der spruch kann ja nur von dir kommen....  was mich überrascht, du um 8:30 schon wach? oder immer noch?


@1tm: ich glaube, die sonntag-tour mit euch lass ich ausfallen, so kann man sich ja nich blicken lassen.....


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Februar 2007)

ach ja, nachtrag von gestern:



Levty schrieb:


> ...deswegen ist der Maddin single.


ok, lev beeindrucht alle frauen mit seinen tollen bikes! ihr müsst euch das so vorstellen, er kommt auf den schulhof gefahren, dreht n paar runden und schon springen ihn alle hübschen frauen an und sagen: "lev, du bist ja soooo ssüüüüüssss mit deinem benscheeeee!"  

jaja, träum weiter, kleiner....  hehe!


----------



## Levty (14. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, nachtrag von gestern:
> 
> "lev, du bist ja soooo ssüüüüüssss mit deinem benscheeeee!"


So läuft es heutzutage eben. Du musst einsehen, dass du alt bist. Damals ist vorbei, jetzt ist jetzt. Frauen sind nicht mehr das, was sie einmal waren. duckunweg


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Februar 2007)

ach lev, es gibt gute beratungsstellen für jugendliche mit zu wenig selbstwertgefühl.... solltest dich vielleicht mal dorthin wenden?  


noch n zitat aus dem aisikiuuu:
Levty (01:39 PM) : 
heute ist valentinstag: du lieb zu mir sein


----------



## Hillbilly66 (14. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ja! willkommen im protektoren-helmträger + blasse waden- fred!


Danke. Schade daß ich nicht früher hier drauf gestoßen bin. 
Anscheinden sind auch einige Personen vertreten, die dem Wald eher schädigen, indem sie, auch wenn unnötiger Weise mit Helm, Fahrrad fahren.

Dann textet hier mal alles zu, scheint ja darin besser zu sein, als im Radfahren. Deswegen auch der Helm...


----------



## Levty (14. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach lev, es gibt gute beratungsstellen für jugendliche mit zu wenig selbstwertgefühl.... solltest dich vielleicht mal dorthin wenden?



Wenn unser Maddin eine Frau möchte, dann muss er eine mit einer nekrophilen Störung finden... gibts sicherlich genug in seinen Teufels-Kneipen.


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenn unser Maddin eine Frau möchte, dann muss er eine mit einer nekrophilen Störung finden...


nich nur, kann man anscheinend auch in katalogen finden. scheint gerade in mode zu kommen. ich werde mich da mal von mr. tick beraten lassen


----------



## alöx (14. Februar 2007)

Jungs benehmt euch mal.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Februar 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Jungs benehmt euch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (14. Februar 2007)

nö. nix heulen! bin über die reaktion eines fred- und region- fremden mods "überrascht" , hat schon pm bekommen, bin mal auf sein statement gespannt!

(oder habt ihr zwischen 20:00 und 20:30 nur schweinskram geschrieben??? )


----------



## zena (14. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> nö. nix heulen! bin über die reaktion eines fred- und region- fremden mods "überrascht" , hat schon pm bekommen, bin mal auf sein statement gespannt!
> 
> (oder habt ihr zwischen 20:00 und 20:30 nur schweinskram geschrieben??? )



maddin hat narrenfreiheit, er ist krank :kotz: und muss pillen schlucken 
junge plädier einfach auf unzurechnungsfähigkeit


----------



## alöx (14. Februar 2007)

Jungens hier wurde beleidigt. Und als Supermod ist man überall Mod. Einfach mal nicht so sehr offtopic schreiben, kay?


----------



## Bastiaan (14. Februar 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Jungens hier wurde beleidigt. Und als Supermod ist man überall Mod. Einfach mal nicht so sehr offtopic schreiben, kay?



bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber dies ist eine ernst gemeinte frage:

um was gehts in diesem topic überhaupt?    hab mir bis jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht die mühe gemacht und die erste seite angeklickt und gelesen 

grtz


----------



## alöx (14. Februar 2007)

Das um was es hier geht... ist ehern ein Zugeständnis. Und nun Ruhe.


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Februar 2007)

wow..ein wir bekommen zugeständnisse...nun: ich werde keinem mod vorschlagen, wie er/sie seine arbeit zu machen hat. gehe aber einfach davon aus, daß wohl jemand den mod hierher gerufen hat - anders kann ich mir solch eine reaktion nicht erklären (schließlich waren im flirt und sonstwasfred schon ganz andere "beleidigungen" an der tagesordnung, ohne daß es irgend einen mod interessiert hätte...). ich hätte da auch jemand im verdacht...
aber daß threads ein zugeständnis sind, ist schon krass...nun...ein forum so ganz ohne mitglieder hat auch seine vorteile: kein spam, alle freds bleiben on topic....


----------



## alÃ¶x (14. Februar 2007)

Ich weiÃ nicht was der BlÃ¶dsinn schon wieder soll.

Fakt ist es haben sich User Ã¼ber Beleidigungen hier beschwert ich hab den Kontext gelÃ¶scht und fertig.

HÃ¤tte ich den Thread geschlossen wÃ¼rde jeder rumheulen. Ich entschuldige uns alle das wir fÃ¼r die 10000â¬ im Monat nicht alle Threads durchlesen.

DafÃ¼r gibt es den "Beitrag melden" Button.


----------



## Flugrost (14. Februar 2007)

Lieber alöx,
dieser Thread ist unsere lokale "Kein Thema wenig Regeln" Spielwiese. Die Betonung liegt auf "lokal" - will sagen regional. Die meisten Kranken hier treffen sich wöchentlich um sich gleichermaßen zuzutexten und nebenher Sport zu treiben. Der Umgangston live, ist derselbe. Um Dich davon überzeugen zu können, lade ich Dich hiermit herzlich ein, die Pfälzer Pfade mit uns kennenzulernen - vorzugsweise Samstags. Da wirst Du vermutlich erfahren, dass wir trotz härterer Gangart im Umgang miteinander doch recht freundliche Zeitgenossen sind, und dieser Thread durchaus seine Berechtigung hat - auch wenn einige WP Genitalvergleichler hier die meisten Posts schreiben.


			
				alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach mal nicht so sehr offtopic schreiben, kay?


pS. dieser Thread ist konzeptionell offtopic - siehe Threadtitel.
Ich hoffe, dass ich was klären konnte

G/A


----------



## alöx (14. Februar 2007)

Wäre es so müsste sich ja auch keiner beschweren & auch hier gilt das gleiche wie im ganzen Forum: Es ist öffentlich somit kann jeder mitlesen.

Punkt!

Edit: Ich rede hier nicht von Offtopic, hätte ich damit ein Problem wäre der Thread kommentarlos geschlossen. Hier wurde beleidigt. Vielleicht versteht es so der letzte. Desweiteren führt die Diskussion zu nichts. Ich habe euch ermahnt und ihr hättet einfach euren Thread weiter nutzen können.

Wie kleine Kinder denen man was wegnimmt.  

Nochmals... das Thema ist geklärt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (14. Februar 2007)

naja, wenigstens hat hügelkurt (ist nur ne vage vermutung....)jetzt etwas befriedigung und lacht sich vor seinem PC ins fäustchen...gönnen wir ihm den spaß


----------



## Flugrost (14. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> naja, wenigstens hat hügelkurt (ist nur ne vage vermutung....)jetzt etwas befriedigung und lacht sich vor seinem PC ins fäustchen...gönnen wir ihm den spaß



Sollte eben dieser sich beschwert haben, wäre uns hier dank Mod Unrecht wiederfahren. Seine Posts sind definitiv Communityunwürdig - allegar!

Edith:





			
				alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Ich rede hier nicht von Offtopic, hätte ich damit ein Problem wäre der Thread kommentarlos geschlossen. Hier wurde beleidigt. Vielleicht versteht es so der letzte. Desweiteren führt die Diskussion zu nichts. Ich habe euch ermahnt und ihr hättet einfach euren Thread weiter nutzen können.
> 
> Wie kleine Kinder denen man was wegnimmt.
> 
> Nochmals... das Thema ist geklärt!


Du hast nachleslich von "Offtopic" geschrieben. Darauf antwortete ich.
Die unterstrichenen Zeilen sind leider außerordentlich arrogant. Schade.


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Februar 2007)

seltsam, dass so viele das selbe denken...

edit:
natürlich hat derjenige, WENN er´s denn war, der fairness halber, dem mod auch seine verbalen entgleisungen gemeldet, die er von sich gegeben hat, als wir ihm eröffnet haben, daß wir niemanden auf ner tour mitnehmen, der so wenig verantwortungsgefühl aufzeigt, um keinen helm beim fahren zu tragen.


----------



## atomica (14. Februar 2007)

aber wenn wir uns jetzt weiter drüber aufregen, freut sich hügelkurti nur um so mehr....man kann ihn eigentlich nur belächeln - und um diese uhrzeit das auch nur noch sehr müde 
also lasst uns einfach weiter zur tagesordnung gehen und weiter dumm labern...


----------



## Flugrost (14. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> also lasst uns einfach weiter zur tagesordnung gehen und weiter dumm labern...



Guuuter plan, Eva! 

Edith - Supermod is wech  

für den Moment können wir wieder hemmungslos beleidigen - ich schlage vor: ...? Maddin - nö, hatten wa schon, Tick wär ganz gut  oder Basti könnt auch ma ... ... nö, meine Flamewarakkus  sind gerade leer. Eine Friedenspfeife macht den Feierabend.


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Februar 2007)

natürlich hast du recht (und ich geb das echt ungern zu). irgendwann im sommer werd ich dann auch wieder im wald fahren und mit dumm babbeln - wenn denn ein strassentaugliches radl im keller steht und das mtb mit einer ordnungsgemässen bereifung ausgestattet ist. für alles weitere verweise ich auf das zweite zitat - von den ehrwürdigen waldorf und statler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (15. Februar 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> natürlich hast du recht (und ich geb das echt ungern zu). irgendwann im sommer werd ich dann auch wieder im wald fahren und mit dumm babbeln - wenn denn ein strassentaugliches radl im keller steht und das mtb mit einer ordnungsgemässen bereifung ausgestattet ist. für alles weitere verweise ich auf das zweite zitat - von den ehrwürdigen waldorf und statler



Eh, da scheint mir was entgangen zu sein - antwortest Du gerade auf einen gelöschten Post? 
Wie war das Zitat von 






...göttlich


----------



## dave (15. Februar 2007)

Zum Löschen .... 

Ich weiß nicht was in den betroffenen Beiträgen geschrieben wurde, möchte aber trotzdem mal alöx' Seite beleuchten:

Er wird als Supermod benachrichtigt, weil sich ein Benutzer persönlich angegriffenen fühlt. Er schaut sich die betroffenen Posts an und löscht sie, weil er dem Benutzer Recht gibt.
Bei der Beurteilung der Lage hat er jedoch keine Zeit den ziemlich langen Thread komplett durchzulesen, ist sich dem Kontext zu anderen Threads (wie z. B. ohne Helm fahren) nicht bewußt und kennt auch nicht die hier vorherrschende Umgangsform. 
Für einen Außenstehenden ist die Umgangsform hier z. T. auch nicht leicht zu durchschauen, welche sogar bei den hier Aktiven schnell dazu führt unbewußt die Schmerzgrenze des anderen zu überschreiten, wenn es um dessen Person* geht. Dies dachte ich mir beispielsweise letztens bei Bastiaan und Maddin, wobei die beiden das ja selber geregelt haben.
Insofern kann ich alöx' Einschreiten durchaus nachvollziehen. Schließlich hat er als Supermod einiges zu tun und kann den Sachen nicht so auf den Grund gehen wie er das vielleicht möchte!

Der Thread ist ansonsten natürlich implizit als Spam-Thema gestartet und mittlerweile fester Bestandteil der lokalen Forums-Kultur, bei dem sich fast alle Beteiligten persönlich kennen. Ansonsten wären einige der geposteten Statements in dieser Form auch gar nicht möglich.

Das eigentliche Problem ist also einfach das nicht Vorhandensein eines lokalen Mods als erste Beschwerde-Instanz. Er würde idealerweise die lokalen Zusammenhänge kennen und könnte entsprechend reagieren. 
Bisher gab es ja auch noch keine konkrete Veranlassung einen einzuführen. Dies wäre aber natürlich eine Gelegenheit darüber nachzudenken ...

*Persönlichkeit*en* bei Rosti


----------



## Flugrost (15. Februar 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem ist also einfach das nicht Vorhandensein eines lokalen Mods als erste Beschwerde-Instanz. Er würde idealerweise die lokalen Zusammenhänge kennen und könnte entsprechend reagieren.
> Bisher gab es ja auch noch keine konkrete Veranlassung einen einzuführen. Dies wäre aber natürlich eine Gelegenheit darüber nachzudenken ...
> 
> *Persönlichkeit*en* bei Rosti



Wie Face-to-Ground schon sagte:"... es gab schon üblere Umgangsformen hier ... aber alles wurde auch hier geregelt..."(sinng.). Einige der gelöschten Posts zwischen 20°° und 20³° kenne ich und frage mich aufgrund dessen, wer wo nen Beschwerdegrund haben hätte können. Aber egal, wir Vielfältigkeiten* haben beschlossen, dass wir keinen Lokalmod wollen - der Angriff des Supermod hat gereicht. Der soll erstmal das KTWR in den Griff bekommen (wie seinerzeit Droppel) und sich nit in der hiesigen, harmlosen Regionalklitsche wichtigmachen. (*unsere Meinung _nur so )


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Februar 2007)

Meine Güte. 1 Tag nicht im Fred und was treibt ihr    Dave hat aber recht und wenn es sich um die genannte Person handeln sollte ist sie/er doch ein armer Mensch. *MOF* (Ist keine Beleidigung sondern Neudeutsch und heißt für all diejenigen die es nicht wissen. MENSCH OHNE FREUNDE) Da wir wohl alle kein Interesse haben den Fred schließen zu lassen, belassen wir es dabei und gehen zur Tagesordnung über.
Wat jet am Samstach????


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Eh, da scheint mir was entgangen zu sein - antwortest Du gerade auf einen gelöschten Post?
> Wie war das Zitat von
> 
> 
> ...



na..es steht als zweites zitat auf englisch unter meinen postings - es ist die strophe der titelmelodie, welche die zwei jungs singen dürfen: ...why do we always come here? i guess we never know. it´s like some kind of torture, to have to watch this show  
irgendwie lustig *g* lässt sich doch der auftritt von denen mit so ziemlich allem vergleichen: sie hassen die show, haben aber keine folge verpasst  (oder im täglichen leben: keiner kauft die bildzeitung, jeder weiß aber, was drinsteht.... jeder findet die ot-postings/-freds mies, aber jeder weiß bescheid, gell Kelme? *gg*)


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Februar 2007)

Ich muss aber diesem Super-Heiligen Supe-Mod in gewisser Weise recht geben. Wer hier nicht alle kennt, weiß nicht, dass alle Spaß beim Flamen haben. Das geht hier schon arg übel zu. Ich hab auch schon ab und an schlucken müssen und mir sagen müssen "alles Spaß hier!".  
Also für einen Außenstehenden wäre der Topic dieses Freds sicher "SuperFlame".  

Also ab zum Topic!!!!


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem ist also einfach das nicht Vorhandensein eines lokalen Mods als erste Beschwerde-Instanz. Er würde idealerweise die lokalen Zusammenhänge kennen und könnte entsprechend reagieren.
> Bisher gab es ja auch noch keine konkrete Veranlassung einen einzuführen. Dies wäre aber natürlich eine Gelegenheit darüber nachzudenken ...



würd mich zur verfügung stellen...wurde ja im invalidenfred schon desöfteren als forumswart bezeichnet


----------



## Kelme (15. Februar 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ...jeder findet die ot-postings/-freds mies, aber jeder weiß bescheid, gell Kelme? *gg*)



Vorsicht, Bub! Jetzt hatte ich es gerade mal unter die Top 20-Scorer dieses Threads geschafft (die magische Grenze zum Thread-Insider ).


K.


----------



## Quente (15. Februar 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was der Blödsinn schon wieder soll.
> 
> Fakt ist es haben sich User über Beleidigungen hier beschwert ich hab den Kontext gelöscht und fertig.
> 
> ...


 
Da war doch mal was im Osten so vor 1989 (S.... ) oder so,
anzeigen,wegsperren,freikaufen,nachfragen:kotz: .

Bin ich froh dass ich ein Pfälzer bin


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Bub! Jetzt hatte ich es gerade mal unter die Top 20-Scorer dieses Threads geschafft (die magische Grenze zum Thread-Insider ).
> 
> 
> K.


Ich hab gestern echt stark dran gearbeitet unter die TOP20 zu kommen, aber dass wurde alles gelöscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (15. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern echt stark dran gearbeitet unter die TOP20 zu kommen, aber dass wurde alles gelöscht.


Ok... ich bin unter den Top10!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Februar 2007)

Die Heidelbergconection hat immer noch die beiden Führungspositionen und wird so schnell auch nicht einzuholen sein. 
Sind halt einfach die Spammeister


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Die Heidelbergconection hat immer noch die beiden Führungspositionen und wird so schnell auch nicht einzuholen sein.
> Sind halt einfach die Spammeister


Da gibts ja einfache Regeln, wie man da hoch kommt.  
1. Nie zwei Sachen in einer Antwort beantworten
2. Zu ALLEM seinen Senf dazu tun 
3. Wenn man mal einen Tag nicht rein geschaut hat, alle Antworten EINZELN besenfen
....  (Alle Tricks verrate ich natürlich nicht)


----------



## Flugrost (15. Februar 2007)

Wers nötig hat...


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wers nötig hat...


Ja klar...  
Das sind doch die AWP Punkte, oder nicht? 

--> ich strebe für heute Platz 7 an!


----------



## Flugrost (15. Februar 2007)

Uhrzeit 1124:


one track mind schrieb:


> moin, bin gerade erst aufgestanden. wieviel punkte gibts für spät aufstehen?



Das ist AWP


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Uhrzeit 1124:
> 
> 
> Das ist AWP


Und wieviel Punkte gibts dafür? 
Und wieviel Punkte gibts für Saufen und Couching?
Fragen über fragen... Ich glaube ich werde nie kapieren wieveil Punkte ich bekomme und wieviel ich überhaupt hab...


----------



## Bastiaan (15. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> [...]oder Basti könnt auch ma [...]



tz, doch nur weil ich ein holländer bin  

neue nachrichten bezüglich bike: ich krieg ein neues, zwar kein richtig gutes...aber ein besseres   wenn ich bilder gefunden hab werde ich sie selbst verständlich posten

grtz


----------



## kawilli (15. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und wieviel Punkte gibts dafür?
> Und wieviel Punkte gibts für Saufen und Couching?
> Fragen über fragen... Ich glaube ich werde nie kapieren wieveil Punkte ich bekomme und wieviel ich überhaupt hab...



Dann frag auch nicht, sondern poste fleißig weiter du hast ja scheinbar nichts anderes zu tun. 
PS. Und Preise gibt es hier auch keine. So ich geh jetzt wieder auf die Couch. Habe fertig 

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (15. Februar 2007)

hey dave, danke für deinen sehr suverän gehaltenen beitrag, aber ne kleine provokation konnstest du dir doch nich verkneifen:


dave schrieb:


> Dies dachte ich mir beispielsweise letztens bei Bastiaan und *Maddin*, wobei die beiden das ja selber geregelt haben.


  

ok, will ja nich gross an der geschichte gestern abend rumbohren, aber mich wundert es, wer sich beschwert hat. hillbilly_66 war´s nicht, seit 8.2. nich mehr gesehen. hillbilly66 kommt hoffentlich nicht wieder und sonst hab ich eigentlich nix aussergewöhnliches hier gelesen.... 

ansonsten könnt ihr noch viel lernen von den heidelberger wp- späm-helden! 

die anti-wp-punkte- sammelei... macht doch lieber beim richtigem mit, da ist das punktesammeln einfacher! ausserdem reden doch alle immer von kräfig einen drauf machen, wenn aber die sportliche samstag- tour ansteht, sind alle schon um 22h nüchtern im bett! gell?


----------



## Bastiaan (15. Februar 2007)

aufgepasst und aufgemerkt kinderlein,
der holländer hat ein neues bikelein

 

soa:
hydr. scheiben bremsen  -  hayes
shaltwerk                     -  shimano lx
federgabel                    - manitou axel/100mm  (dicht und (noch) nicht gebrochen, zudem ohne rost  )

joa die bilder gibts hier für den interessierten: (sin zu groß um heir zu posten)

http://bastiaan.ba.funpic.de/bike/  dauert etwas bis die bilder alle online sind, voraussichtlich erst gegen 18:05

tuste einfach konkret krass die namen der bilder anklicken tust du und hastu vor dir bild vom bike 

södele...dann ma bis samstag (tsja ihr kriegst nicht hin dass ich nich mitfahre  )

grtz


----------



## kawilli (15. Februar 2007)

sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus nicht das du uns damit auf dem Trail versägst.
Gruß Karsten


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> aufgepasst und aufgemerkt kinderlein,
> der holländer hat ein neues bikelein
> 
> 
> ...




jo schön in schwarz gehalten  und wieder n decathlon 

ich bin ja ganz aus dem häuschen...hab mein cheetah eben von der post abgeholt  die reklamation hat ja etwas länger als erwartet gedauert, aber nun hab ich n neuen rahmen  hoffen wir mal das jetzt alles ohne probs läuft


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Februar 2007)

@strandi: jetzt musst du nur moch von deinem CC Flash runterkommen, damit du mit deinem Cheetah auch standesgemäß fahren kannst.. Der Norden bekommt dir nit..


----------



## Bastiaan (15. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> jo schön in schwarz gehalten  und wieder n decathlon
> 
> ich bin ja ganz aus dem häuschen...hab mein cheetah eben von der post abgeholt  die reklamation hat ja etwas länger als erwartet gedauert, aber nun hab ich n neuen rahmen  hoffen wir mal das jetzt alles ohne probs läuft



na klar, was denn sonst? scott, cube, canyon?  nee du, bin ja nich son marken fan   

achja @ proclimber: die waren im nach hinein doch ganz nett im decathlon     haben mir sogar andere pedale (gratis) montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (15. Februar 2007)

ich seh grad jetzt bist du auch noch member im Malmö Terränq Cyklister CC CLub geworden  

verkauf dein Cheetah am besten direkt..


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> haben mir sogar andere pedale (gratis) montiert



super service


----------



## Bastiaan (15. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> super service



ach sag nix.... 10 minuten gebraucht zum bike aussuchen...15 minuten zum testen...10 minuten überlegt und jetzt kommts....2 stunden gewartet bis der &#(@#$ endlich die rechnung fertisch hatte....naja egal hab jetzt ein neues bike, des gibts gar net wie ich mich freu 

grtz


----------



## proclimber (15. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> naja egal hab jetzt ein neues bike, des gibts gar net wie ich mich freu
> 
> grtz



doch...wir kennen das


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> joa die bilder gibts hier für den interessierten: (sin zu groß um heir zu posten)
> 
> http://bastiaan.ba.funpic.de/bike/  dauert etwas bis die bilder alle online sind, voraussichtlich erst gegen 18:05


prinzipiell alles richtig gemacht. richtige farbe, richtige grösse, 2 räder und lenker hats auch.... nur hättest du sagen sollen, dass du n freerider haben möchtest, kein mtb! klar, den mehrpreis hättest du deinem vater irgenwie geschickt verpacken können

wenn du die bilder mal datenmässig verkleinert hast, werde ich sie mir auch anschauen... wieviel haben die denn? 10mb pro bild???



ach ja, danke für einladung am samstag, aber ich werde wohl nich kommten, immer noch gesundheitlich angeschlagen. selbst wenn es mir in 2 tagen besser geht, glaube ich kaum, dass ich dann wieder der erste oben am berg sein werde und den erfolg möchte ich euch nicht gönnen!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ich seh grad jetzt bist du auch noch member im Malmö Terränq Cyklister CC CLub geworden
> 
> verkauf dein Cheetah am besten direkt..


Hey Strandi erkläre mal kurz wie du ein Cheetah zwischen 0000Hm und 100Hm fährst. Auf jeden Fall musst du dich in Grund und Boden schämen, wenn du damit im Lycrastyle fährst  
Schaff dich mal wieder in de Palz für ne nette Tour.
Ach ja Burnz hat da schon irgendwie recht mit verkaufen. Nur wirst du dort oben keinen Käufer finden. Die fahren doch meistens nur Hollandräder


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Bub! Jetzt hatte ich es gerade mal unter die Top 20-Scorer dieses Threads geschafft (die magische Grenze zum Thread-Insider ).
> 
> 
> K.



streichen wir das insider und machen "stam-spammer" draus..dann passt es


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> @strandi: jetzt musst du nur moch von deinem CC Flash runterkommen, damit du mit deinem Cheetah auch standesgemäß fahren kannst.. Der Norden bekommt dir nit..



jetzt geht´s erst richtig los...mitm cheetah km/hm schrubben gehen  

@wolfman jojo...bin grad dabei n bikekoffer zu suchen...dann kommt das bike mit in den flieger  spätestens zum gäsbockmarathon bin ich wieder in de palz


----------



## Bastiaan (15. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> prinzipiell alles richtig gemacht. richtige farbe, richtige grösse, 2 räder und lenker hats auch.... nur hättest du sagen sollen, dass du n freerider haben möchtest, kein mtb! klar, den mehrpreis hättest du deinem vater irgenwie geschickt verpacken können
> 
> wenn du die bilder mal datenmässig verkleinert hast, werde ich sie mir auch anschauen... wieviel haben die denn? 10mb pro bild???
> 
> ...



joa die bilder sind wohl ETWAS zu groß geraten    aber die sin nur etwa 1,5 MB  

naja ich werd für dich mrogen oda heut abend mal neue blder machen, die kannste dir dan in aller sehlen ruh anschauen 

grtz


----------



## zena (15. Februar 2007)

hey strandi
welches cheetah hast denn geholt?
gruß zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (15. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> spätestens zum gäsbockmarathon bin ich wieder in de palz


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> hey strandi
> welches cheetah hast denn geholt?
> gruß zena



mein altes von der post abgeholt 

hatte mir letztes jahr im juli das mfr03 geholt und da gab´s etwas probs mit dämpfer, unterrohr usw  hatte es dann eingeschickt an cheetah...und nu isses wieder da


----------



## proclimber (15. Februar 2007)

das waren noch zeiten als der strandi mit seinem Plastikgestell um die Brust un de Rücke über de Dreck gesprunge is...da sehen wir mal, was die Luft da oben alles schafft.....


----------



## Bastiaan (15. Februar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> das waren noch zeiten als der strandi mit seinem Plastikgestell um die Brust un de Rücke über de Dreck gesprunge is...da sehen wir mal, was die Luft da oben alles schafft.....



  des is weils dort so kalt ist, dann schrumpft alles, auch das hirn. legt sich jedoch wieder wenn man sich in wärmere gebiete begibt 


grtz


p.s. nich persönlich nehmen bidde


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Februar 2007)

oh-oh. ich sehe, ich befürchte, unser fred wird gerade von fred- fremden spämmern übernommen... vielleicht sollten wir uns jetzt in deren pf-schlachtplatten-fred weiter unterhalten?  

oder wieder bei alööx beschweren?


----------



## proclimber (15. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> des is weils dort so kalt ist, dann schrumpft alles, auch das hirn. legt sich jedoch wieder wenn man sich in wärmere gebiete begibt
> 
> 
> > wow...des is ja dann ziemlich gefährlich für dich strandi...wenn du dein hirn jetzt mit wissen fütterst und dann wieder in die palz kummt platzt dir de kopp
> ...


----------



## strandi (15. Februar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> das waren noch zeiten als der strandi mit seinem Plastikgestell um die Brust un de Rücke über de Dreck gesprunge is...da sehen wir mal, was die Luft da oben alles schafft.....



hehe das plastikteil is der hit...werd´s zum sommer auch wieder tragen im bikepark 

@käskopp uffbasse 

@maddin wer issen hier fremd?


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Februar 2007)

meint mich bestimmt  

wollt eigentlich auch nur mit strandi kurz schnacken, keine Angst.. . ihr könnt euch ruhig weiter die Birne zu labern .. 

jetzt les ich grad das kleingedruckte von dir.. wer hat sich bei wem beschwert?


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> jetzt les ich grad das kleingedruckte von dir.. wer hat sich bei wem beschwert?


wer sich beschwert hat würde ich auch gerne wissen, für weitere infos musst du die letzten seiten hier durchblättern.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (15. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> .. für weitere infos musst du die letzten seiten hier durchblättern.....




nee danke is mir zu viel dummgelaber..


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> nee danke is mir zu viel dummgelaber..


oh- sorry, kommt natürlich nich an die hochgeistig- philosophischen ergüsse eurer freds ran! aber wir geben uns mühe!   



strandi schrieb:


> @maddin wer issen hier fremd?


na so biker wie du. cc, marathon und lycra! klaro?


----------



## Bastiaan (15. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> oh- sorry, kommt natürlich nich an die hochgeistig- philosophischen ergüsse eurer freds ran! aber wir geben uns mühe!
> 
> na so biker wie du. cc, marathon und lycra! klaro?



was gegen lycra?   

*sich kaum traut die frage zu stellen*

grtz


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Februar 2007)

[/SIZE]





Bastiaan schrieb:


> was gegen lycra?
> 
> *sich kaum traut die frage zu stellen*
> 
> grtz



*JA*


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> *JA*


net frech werden, kleiner!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> net frech werden, kleiner!


kleiner wird bei 190cm GROß geschrieben    Und nun sei mal ganz ehrlich zu dir.... Siehst du in deinem Style toll aus???? Und wie sieht das denn aus. Springs die Felsen runter und hast die enganliegenden Tanzhöschen an. Also wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (15. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> oh- sorry, kommt natürlich nich an die hochgeistig- philosophischen ergüsse eurer freds ran! aber wir geben uns mühe!



Hallo extrem-mtb-schwaller

1. gibts "unsere Freds" nicht, die sind alle für die allgemeinheit auch dieser hier. Ausserdem bist du (oder noch andere hier) wohl der einzige der so denkt..mein fred, dein fred, euer fred ...  
2. könnt ihr so viel labern wie ihr wollt und wie ihr es wollt, ist mir egal.
3. es war wohl doch ein Fehler hier mal was zu schreiben, weil genau das passiert ist was ich dachte..
4. viel spaß noch beim dummbabbeln ..


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Februar 2007)

mr burnz, du scheinst etwas arg  humorlos zu sein und alles ernst und persönich zu nehmen insofern bist du hier echt fehl am platze!
zumal wenn man dann gleich beleidigend wird......


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Februar 2007)

ich bin nicht beleidigend ich sag nur die wahrheit... so jetzt sag ich auch nix mehr hier..


----------



## Bastiaan (15. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Siehst du in deinem Style toll aus???? Und wie sieht das denn aus. Springs die Felsen runter und hast die enganliegenden Tanzhöschen an. Also wirklich.


tsja...im sommer renn ich anders rum *nick* hab jetzt keine lust für dich andere sachen zu kaufen 
edit: zudem spring ich net von felsen runter



bikeburnz schrieb:


> so jetzt sag ich auch nix mehr hier..


ja dann freu dich drum....


soa, dann nochma für die jenigen die meinen "die bilder sind zu groß" 
http://bastiaan.ba.funpic.de/bike/neu/ 
wie vorhin, klicken tun, bild auswählen, nomma klicken, gucken. fertisch haste. diesma sind die bilder "nur" 1mb groß

grtz


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Siehst du in deinem Style toll aus???? Und wie sieht das denn aus. Springs die Felsen runter und hast die enganliegenden Tanzhöschen an. Also wirklich.


oh shit- die style- polizei schlägt zu! demnächst darf ich an den sa- touren nich mehr teilnehmen, da zu unpassend gekleidet. es gehört sich nicht! 
 



Bastiaan schrieb:


> soa, dann nochma für die jenigen die meinen "die bilder sind zu groß" diesma sind die bilder "nur" 1mb groß


wow! bilder, die man mit 100kb verpacken kann, schaffst du in 1,1mb!   schau dich mal nach dem programm irfanview um, damit verkleinerst du bilder spielend leicht!
ansonsten ist dein bike immer noch schwarz! 


euer extrem-mtb-schwaller!


----------



## Speedbullit (15. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> mr burnz, du scheinst etwas arg  humorlos zu sein und alles ernst und persönich zu nehmen insofern bist du hier echt fehl am platze!
> zumal wenn man dann gleich beleidigend wird......



anscheinend sind hier recht viele leute humorlos, irgendwie komisch


----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Hätte ich den Thread geschlossen würde jeder rumheulen. Ich entschuldige uns alle das wir für die "10000" im Monat



und isch hatte schon überlegt in die Politik zu gehn,
boi dem Gehalt 
Gruß Guru


----------



## Flugrost (16. Februar 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> anscheinend sind hier recht viele leute humorlos, irgendwie komisch



Sind wir nicht alle ... situationsabhängig ... manchmal humorlos? Das heißt ja nicht genereller Verlust von Witz. Manche sind halt schneller angepisst als andere. Is im Endeffekt aber wurscht, finde ich. GN8/A


----------



## fanta1 (16. Februar 2007)

Nach all den lieben Worten in letzter Zeit wollte ich einmal nachfragen 
 - ob, wann, und wo - morgen Rad gefahren wird.  

Gruß Markus


----------



## kawilli (16. Februar 2007)

@ Alle Hey Leute das klingt schon ziemlich feindsehlich was ich hier in letzter Zeit lese. Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal wieder darauf besinnen was der eigentliche Zweck dieses Fred´s war. Nämlich sich mit Gleichgesinnten auszutauschen, dumm zu babbeln und Spaß zu haben beim Schreiben wie auch beim gemeinsamen Biken!
Ich bin der Meinung Jeder sollte sich hier ausquatschen können und seine persönliche Meinung äußern können. Solange niemand den anderen beleidigt wegen seiner abweichenden Meinung. 
Leider haben das einige anscheinend vergessen oder sind unfähig sich so auszudrücken das Jeder versteht was Spaß ist und was nicht, wobei Letzteres meiner Meinung nach hier nichts zu suchen hat.
Ich finde es schade das hier Leute vergrault werden weil einigen ihr Bike nicht gefällt oder die Wahl ihres Outfits nicht genehm ist. Der wichtigste Teil des Begriffs Freeride zum Beispiel ist Free und zwar im Geiste sowie im Handeln. Soweit ein kleiner Denkanstoss von mir und jeder der nicht meiner Meinung ist darf mir das getrost mitteilen(bitte nur ernstgemeinte Diskussionen und keine versteckten oder offenen Beleidigungen).
Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (16. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> @ Alle Hey Leute das klingt schon ziemlich feindsehlich was ich hier in letzter Zeit lese. Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal wieder darauf besinnen was der eigentliche Zweck dieses Fred´s war. Nämlich sich mit Gleichgesinnten auszutauschen, dumm zu babbeln und Spaß zu haben beim Schreiben wie auch beim gemeinsamen Biken!
> Ich bin der Meinung Jeder sollte sich hier ausquatschen können und seine persönliche Meinung äußern können. Solange niemand den anderen beleidigt wegen seiner abweichenden Meinung.
> Leider haben das einige anscheinend vergessen oder sind unfähig sich so auszudrücken das Jeder versteht was Spaß ist und was nicht, wobei Letzteres meiner Meinung nach hier nichts zu suchen hat.
> Ich finde es schade das hier Leute vergrault werden weil einigen ihr Bike nicht gefällt oder die Wahl ihres Outfits nicht genehm ist. Der wichtigste Teil des Begriffs Freeride zum Beispiel ist Free und zwar im Geiste sowie im Handeln. Soweit ein kleiner Denkanstoss von mir und jeder der nicht meiner Meinung ist darf mir das getrost mitteilen(bitte nur ernstgemeinte Diskussionen und keine versteckten oder offenen Beleidigungen).
> Gruß Karsten



seh ich größtenteils genau so

jetzt mal; ne wichtige frage:

wer geht morgen biken und wo bzw. wann ist treffpunkt.

grtz, Basti


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Februar 2007)

Hey Basti,

wenn du in den Bumble-Fred schaust, wirst du einige von den üblichen Verdächtigen finden...
Allerdings ist der Treffpunkt (11 Uhr) ein Parkplatz mitten im Wald hinter Bad Dürkheim.

Tot ziens!


----------



## Bastiaan (16. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hey Basti,
> 
> wenn du in den Bumble-Fred schaust, wirst du einige von den üblichen Verdächtigen finden...
> Allerdings ist der Treffpunkt (11 Uhr) ein Parkplatz mitten im Wald hinter Bad Dürkheim.
> ...



bad dürkheim..... bad dürkheim....*denk* ma gucken ob mein vater mich bringt. wenn nich bin ich halt nich dabei 

misschien tot morgen, vllt. bis morgen.

edit: soa hat sich schnell geklärt, ich fahr nicht mit. ich bin mrogen gegen 11 uhr am sportplatz gimmeldingen-->weinbiet hoch. mal gucken was mein neues bike so aushält. wer mit möchte, den werd ich dann wohl sehen


----------



## kawilli (16. Februar 2007)

fanta1 schrieb:


> Nach all den lieben Worten in letzter Zeit wollte ich einmal nachfragen
> - ob, wann, und wo - morgen Rad gefahren wird.
> 
> Gruß Markus



Also Markus Start 1 ist um 9,00 Uhr in Maikammer und Start 2 um 10,30 ebenfalls in Maikammer du hast die Wahl. Oder du startest um 11,00 Uhr am Saupferch die Bumble Runde zum Drachenfels. Genauere Infos von Armin per PN. 
bis Samstag Karsten


----------



## face-to-ground (16. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> mr burnz, du scheinst etwas arg  humorlos zu sein und alles ernst und persönich zu nehmen insofern bist du hier echt fehl am platze!
> zumal wenn man dann gleich beleidigend wird......





tztztz..meine güte...de börnzi is halt saarlänner 

aber im allgemeinen is die schwelle für "sich persönlich angegriffen fühlen" schon ziemlich gesunken - naja...im zeitalter der political correctness ist das wohl die regel...
manchmal muß man sowas halt einfach über sich ergehen lassen (hab ich ja auch schon gemacht - stichworte "knusperchris" und fußball-wm...)


----------



## kawilli (16. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hey Basti,
> 
> wenn du in den Bumble-Fred schaust, wirst du einige von den üblichen Verdächtigen finden...
> Allerdings ist der Treffpunkt (11 Uhr) ein Parkplatz mitten im Wald hinter Bad Dürkheim.
> ...



Hey Basti vielleicht solltest du dir überlegen ob du bei dieser Horde von Sprunggewaltigen Actionjunkies richtig aufgehoben bist. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen du kannst natürlich vöölig frei entscheiden wo und mit wem du fährst ist nur eine Empfehlung. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kawilli (16. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> bad dürkheim..... bad dürkheim....*denk* ma gucken ob mein vater mich bringt. wenn nich bin ich halt nich dabei
> 
> misschien tot morgen, vllt. bis morgen.
> 
> edit: soa hat sich schnell geklärt, ich fahr nicht mit. ich bin mrogen gegen 11 uhr am sportplatz gimmeldingen-->weinbiet hoch. mal gucken was mein neues bike so aushält. wer mit möchte, den werd ich dann wohl sehen



Sorry Basti hab deine Ankündigung übersehen damit hat sich mein vorheriger Beitrag erledigt.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Februar 2007)

Na dann lasst uns doch wieder relaxen   und auf die nächste Biketour freuen


----------



## kawilli (16. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Na dann lasst uns doch wieder relaxen   und auf die nächste Biketour freuen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 124429



Wolfi wo fährst du morgen eigentlich?
Erkläre mir mal wie du diese bilder postest ich unwissend und auf der Suche nach Erläuchtung.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (16. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> ich unwissend und auf der Suche nach Erläuchtung.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



von Fahrtechnik ganz zu schweigen


----------



## kawilli (16. Februar 2007)

han schrieb:


> von Fahrtechnik ganz zu schweigen



Ach die Fahrtechnik ist gar nicht so schlecht wenn nur nicht die zeitweisen Phasen geistiger Abwesenheit wären. Aber dich mach ich noch naß falls ich nicht vorher zu Boden gehe. 

So jetzt du Karsten


----------



## fanta1 (16. Februar 2007)

Danke für die Info 
Werde versuchen den 9:00 Uhr Zug zu erwischen.


----------



## Bastiaan (16. Februar 2007)

huhu, hab vorhin mein bike mal im walt getestet. einfach nur gut 
wollts nur mal mitteilen  

grtz


----------



## kawilli (16. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> huhu, hab vorhin mein bike mal im walt getestet. einfach nur gut
> wollts nur mal mitteilen
> 
> grtz



Wie hoch,wie weit, wie tief?
Was oder wer ist walt kenn ich den?

Karsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Wolfi wo fährst du morgen eigentlich?



Sprichst du nicht mit deiner Frau ???   Date steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (16. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Sprichst du nicht mit deiner Frau ???   Date steht



Wieso redest du beim Poppen und seit wann haben wir ein Date? 

Karsten


----------



## Bastiaan (16. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Wie hoch,wie weit, wie tief?
> Was oder wer ist walt kenn ich den?
> 
> Karsten



sorry hab mich vertippt, walt=wald  
und wieso "wie hoch, wie weit, wie tief?"  ?¿


----------



## kawilli (16. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> sorry hab mich vertippt, walt=wald
> und wieso "wie hoch, wie weit, wie tief?"  ?¿



na was verstehst du denn unter testen? 

Karsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> seit wann haben wir ein Date? Karsten



Wieso wir   Heißt du Zena????


----------



## kawilli (16. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wieso wir   Heißt du Zena????



Ach deshalb die frühe Startzeit ihr wolltet mich nur loswerden na warte bis ich d...wie groß bist du?1,90m na dann doch nicht.


----------



## atomica (16. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wieso wir   Heißt du Zena????



oh, hat die zena einen sponsor für ihr slayer gefunden?!


----------



## Bastiaan (16. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> na was verstehst du denn unter testen?
> 
> Karsten



achssoooo sags doch gleich 
nich viel: 20km - waldschenke - pfalzblick so die umgebung (ruppertsberg)
einfach mal bissel runterheizen, wo man nich viel fahrtechnik braucht  
joa auf jedenfall is des bike super wendig und irgendwie schneller


----------



## kawilli (16. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> oh, hat die zena einen sponsor für ihr slayer gefunden?!



Das gibt mir doch langsam zu denken jetzt ist sie schon wieder fort angeblich mit ihren Arbeitskolleginnen. Na ja wenn sie dann mit dem Slayer auftaucht hab ich Gewissheit.
Fährst du morgen mit Kalmit?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## atomica (16. Februar 2007)

ich fahr morgen mal bei der saupferch-tour mit. da geht es wenigstens mal ein bissl gemütlicher bergauf  
bin auch noch nicht so 100% gesundet und dann würde ich morgen nur noch mehr hinterherhecheln....


----------



## kawilli (16. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> ich fahr morgen mal bei der saupferch-tour mit. da geht es wenigstens mal ein bissl gemütlicher bergauf
> bin auch noch nicht so 100% gesundet und dann würde ich morgen nur noch mehr hinterherhecheln....



Schade!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (16. Februar 2007)

naja, siehs mal so: dann müsst ihr wenigstens nicht immer so lange warten auf das butterbrotfressende-anti-konditionswunder


----------



## kawilli (16. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> naja, siehs mal so: dann müsst ihr wenigstens nicht immer so lange warten auf das butterbrotfressende-anti-konditionswunder



Aber so hab ich die rote Laterne aber ich quäl mich ja gerne. 
Trotzdem viel Spaß bei der Tour morgen.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## atomica (16. Februar 2007)

danke, euch auch


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Free und zwar im Geiste



Das Free bedeutet soviel wie "Befreit"
Also sozusagen von Geist befreit!
Also völlig Geistfrei
Was aber NICHTS mit Freigeist oder geistfreilassen zu tun haben hat


oder so ähnlich

jedenfalls


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> oder so ähnlich



genau?! 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## han (16. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> da geht es wenigstens mal ein bissl gemütlicher bergauf
> .


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Februar 2007)

ein dickes *neid* meinerseits, bin morgen leider immer noch nich einsatzbereit   wünsche euch viel spass bei den vielen touren! und ich hoffe, dass jeder den richtigen treffpunkt findet, nich das nacher jemand zu viel hm machen muss oder zu heftig bergab fahren muss.... 

lasst es krachen!


----------



## atomica (16. Februar 2007)

mensch maddin, was hast du denn für einen killer-virus?! den hast du dir bestimmt bei den bayern eingefangen.... 
gute besserung


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Februar 2007)

@ Maddin. Du musst dir endlich mal jemanden suchen, der dich Nachts auch zudeckt, dann passiert so etwas nicht.  
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (16. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Das Free bedeutet soviel wie "Befreit"
> Also sozusagen von Geist befreit!
> Also völlig Geistfrei
> Was aber NICHTS mit Freigeist oder geistfreilassen zu tun haben hat
> ...



Also sozusagen von Konventionen befreit!
Also völlig frei von Kategorien. Freigeist und Geist freilassen heißt doch hier, dass jedweder sich in seinen, eigens definierten Grenzen bewegt. So und nicht anders wird unsereiner Beweglichkeit meinerseits definiert.
Hier im AWP Thread hat Geist freilassen natürlich eine etwas andere Bedeutung.


----------



## fanta1 (17. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Also sozusagen von Konventionen befreit!
> Also völlig frei von Kategorien. Freigeist und Geist freilassen heißt doch hier, dass jedweder sich in seinen, eigens definierten Grenzen bewegt. So und nicht anders wird unsereiner Beweglichkeit meinerseits definiert.
> Hier im AWP Thread hat Geist freilassen natürlich eine etwas andere Bedeutung.



"AMMEN"


----------



## eL (17. Februar 2007)

nee ick meinte völlich frei von jeglicher hirnmasse

jaja gesagt is nich gehört
oder auch
jeschrieben is nich jelesen

Jehova!!


----------



## zena (17. Februar 2007)

hallo jungs 
ich versinke inmitten der vielen bike-lektüre 
es war eine sehr schöne tour heute, vielen dank an alle  
hmmmm es ist jetzt ernst... ich brauch ein neues bike 
natürlich nicht so ein "gallardo" mit 300federweg und 35kg kalte materie aber eine richtige spaßmaschiene.
könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? möglichst angemessener preiss, bis 15,5kg, absenkbare gabel,kann ruhig gebraucht sein und so halt... (bitte nix vom decathlon )

ach ja ein canyon es7 hätt ich auch zu verkaufen, falls jemand von euch was gediegeneres fahren möchte tausche ich gerne auch mit ihm  

blätter, blätter,blätter...


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Maddin. Du musst dir endlich mal jemanden suchen, der dich Nachts auch zudeckt, dann passiert so etwas nicht.


du meinst ne frau, die mich zudeckt und mir  dann ihre kalten füsse entgegenstreckt? äh, nö, so überzeugend finde ich den vorschlag nich.... 


oh- zena rüstet auf! da bin ich ja mal gespannt, mit was für nem monster du demnächst auftauchst! tipps geb ich dir lieber keine, ich kenne mich zu wenig mit fr/dh aus. halte mal ausschau nach vorjahresmodellen!

aber zum kantenklatschen  reicht prinzipiell auch dein canyon!


----------



## Tobsn (17. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de vom 12.02. schrieb:


> ... Heut Abend kommt aber noch ein Bild von Paul, der hat ja zum Schluß noch was fettes gemacht...



Wir warten  
... jetzt aber hopp sonst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (17. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> du meinst ne frau, die mich zudeckt und mir  dann ihre kalten füsse entgegenstreckt? äh, nö, so überzeugend finde ich den vorschlag nich....
> 
> 
> oh- zena rüstet auf! da bin ich ja mal gespannt, mit was für nem monster du demnächst auftauchst! tipps geb ich dir lieber keine, ich kenne mich zu wenig mit fr/dh aus. halte mal ausschau nach vorjahresmodellen!
> ...



   ich versteh nicht was du willst? frauen mit warmen füßen gibts nicht, es sei denn die fahren vorher fusion freak    

ich bin grad am suuuuchen aber wieder ein canyon? ich weiß nicht


----------



## MIBO (17. Februar 2007)

@zena

Hier mal die Bikes mit denen ich mich beschäftigt hatte auf der Suche zum gleichen Einsatzgebiet. Zum grösten Teil musst du dich ja nur in der Samstagsgruppe umsehen, ist ja fast alles schon einmal vertreten.Cube Fritzz, Ghost Northshore, Fusion Freak, RM Slayer, Kona Coil Air oder doch wieder ein Canyon, dann darfst du dich mit mir auf die Warteliste der Torques setzen. Geschmäcker sidn halt verschieden, auf jeden Fall sollten die Bikes da oben alle in etwa den technisch gesteckten Rahmen entsprechen, mehr oder minder. Was du ausgeben magst ist natürlich eine andere Sache.


----------



## proclimber (17. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? möglichst angemessener preiss, bis 15,5kg, absenkbare gabel,kann ruhig gebraucht sein und so halt... (bitte nix vom decathlon )
> QUOTE]
> 
> Schonmal den Freerider (FR9 oder FR) oder den Downhiller (FR+) von decathlon gefahren???
> ...


----------



## Bastiaan (17. Februar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> zena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > könnt ihr mir was empfehlen? möglichst angemessener preiss, bis 15,5kg, absenkbare gabel,kann ruhig gebraucht sein und so halt... (bitte nix vom decathlon )
> ...


----------



## proclimber (17. Februar 2007)

decathlon ist immerhin der 3. größte bikehersteller der welt - krass oder!


----------



## Bastiaan (17. Februar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> decathlon ist immerhin der 3. größte bikehersteller der welt - krass oder!



  hab ich gar nicht gewusst. schon krass ja


----------



## proclimber (17. Februar 2007)

tja. es wird noch einige sachen geben, die du nicht wusstest


----------



## Bastiaan (17. Februar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> tja. es wird noch einige sachen geben, die du nicht wusstest



aber das wusste ich jetzt  
ich bin aber noch jung und muss noch viel lernen, deswegen geh ich noch zur schule


----------



## zena (17. Februar 2007)

hi jungs,
mir glüht schon der kopp  
ich hab hier im flohmarkt einen santa cruz bullit rahmen gefunden für 750 euro mit fox dhx. wisst ihr vielleicht wie schwer der ist?

ich wusste gar nicht dass decathlon richtig havy-dutty baut. werde reinschauen.

naja richtige schnäppchen gibts bei den großen versändern nicht wirklich. e-bay ist auch recht leer.

das kostet mich noch die ganze nacht  
grüße zena


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Februar 2007)

ojeoje, die jugendliche ungeduld!  also wenn du sooooo dringend n neuen springbaren untersatz brauchst, dann kannste canyon gleich streichen. oder hälst du bis juni aus? 

ansonsten nich so viele "bedarfserweckungsmagazine" lesen, geht tierisch auf die nachtruhe. und vorerst tut`s doch das canyon.  
(jaja, ich geb`s zu, ich hab nur angst, dass sie mit mehr federweg dann schneller bergab ist als ich...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (17. Februar 2007)

mein bruder hat ein m bullit mit dhx 5. das genaue gewicht weiß ich grad net. ich frag ihn mal und sags dir dann, zena!

ach, derzeit steht kein bigbike im decathlon. die kommen erst im frühjahr. ich interessiere mich nämlich für das FR+. Mit Totem, Pearl ect. 

edit: hab eben mal nach dem bullit im bikemarkt geschaut. wenn du in den rahmen einen luftdämpfer machst dürfte er der perfekte freerider sein....der coil is ja schwerer. da ne schöne fox 36 oder ne 66eta

Mein Bruder meint, dass sein M Bullit mit DHX etwa 4,4kg wiegt.


----------



## dave (18. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> natürlich nicht so ein "gallardo" mit 300federweg und 35kg kalte materie aber eine richtige spaßmaschiene.



War schon ein krasses Gefährt gestern!






Wer sich für die Bremse interessiert hat kann hier noch reinschauen: http://www.f-i.net/.


----------



## fanta1 (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo zena 
Schau dir das mal an http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=
Zumindest der Preis scheint OK


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Februar 2007)

dave schrieb:


> War schon ein krasses Gefährt gestern!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und das ganze Bike wiegt grad mal 33000g. Lächerlich   Wäre was für Tobsn, dann fährt er wenigstens nicht immer vorne weg


----------



## zena (18. Februar 2007)

so kinners,
die karten sind gefallen. 
tante zena holt sich ein neues enduro 
es wird ein cheetah mountain spirit    passend zu den weißen beinlingen  gibt es irgendwo weiße protektoren zu kaufen? 
habe überlegt erst ein torque 8.0 zu holen, aber bei den langen liefezeiten...hätte ich das warten nicht ertragen können  

hat wer schon den cheetah mountain spirit rahmen mal gefahren?

grüße zena

ps: und ich such immer noch ein ferienjob


----------



## strandi (18. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> es wird ein cheetah mountain spirit
> hat wer schon den cheetah mountain spirit rahmen mal gefahren?



der one track mind hatte doch mal n mountain spirit...
dann drück ich dir mal die daumen das du nie einen grund zum reklamieren hast


----------



## face-to-ground (18. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> so kinners,
> die karten sind gefallen.
> tante zena holt sich ein neues enduro
> es wird ein cheetah mountain spirit    passend zu den weißen beinlingen  gibt es irgendwo weiße protektoren zu kaufen?
> ...



wat willste jobben und in welcher gegend? oder egal, hauptsache kohle?  


ich geh jetzt auch raus, die sonne aufm rad genießen

@ nico: deine vor langer zeit getätigte aussage, ultegra is geil, kann ich nur vollauf bestätigen


----------



## kawilli (18. Februar 2007)

fanta1 schrieb:


> Hallo zena
> Schau dir das mal an http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...rtby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=
> Zumindest der Preis scheint OK



Danke für den Tip ist ein interresantes Angebot nur keine Angabe ob es das auch in S Größe gibt.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kawilli (18. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> so kinners,
> die karten sind gefallen.
> tante zena holt sich ein neues enduro
> es wird ein cheetah mountain spirit    passend zu den weißen beinlingen  gibt es irgendwo weiße protektoren zu kaufen?
> ...



So das mit dem Cheetah hat sich auch wieder erledigt nach einigem Hin und Her sprachen mehr Argumente dagegen. Für Heute bleiben wir mal dabei das Canyon aufzurüsten falls alles so geht wie wir denken. Ist natürlich auch eine Preisfrage und da kommt aufrüsten entschieden billiger. Das Cheetah wäre für Zena deutlich zu schwer gewesen und wir hatten schon viele gemischte Erfahrungen mit Michael Herrlinger gemacht.
Mal sehen wies weiter geht. 

Gruß Karsten

@ Tick sag mal wo bleiben denn die Bilder vom Paul?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (18. Februar 2007)

tja, das scheint ja wohl ne unendliche geschichte zu werden?  wir sind gespannt!



zena schrieb:


> ps: und ich such immer noch ein ferienjob


ich auch! statt meinem richtigem job!  

35kg- bike.... da kann man ja denmächst n enduro- motorrad umbauen, motor weg dafür kurbel ran und man erhält auch was stabiles mit genug federweg....


mal was anderes: habt ihr auch die ruhe hier bemerkt? ja? lev ward seit tagen nicht mehr gesehen! er hat gerade kein internet. vermutlich surft er per wlan bei seinem nachbar mit, der hats wohl rausgefunden und ihm jetzt den hahn abgedreht!  also, wir können kräftig über ihn herziehen, er kann sich nicht wehren!
anscheinend war er gestern  im pw gesehen. nachdem er inzwischen hinten ungefedert fährt und ihm das wohl zu langweilig ist, fährt er jetzt ohne sattel!  


genau tick, wo sind die bilder?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (wer ist eigentlich paul?)


----------



## Flugrost (18. Februar 2007)

Zena, denk mal verschärft über ein SC Bullit nach - is was sehr feines!


----------



## zena (19. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Zena, denk mal verschärft über ein SC Bullit nach - is was sehr feines!



hi armin 
da bin ich seit heut morgen scharf am denken 
der typ ders verkauft meint es wär ein rahmen in gr: S und mit 510er oberrohr und 38er sattelrohr und würde nur 2500gramm ohne dämpfer wiegen. das glaub ich bald gar nicht 
ich hatte schon mal einen cheetah-rahmen in 38, war viel zu klein. aber son santa cruz bullit würd mir schon gut stehn. meint ihr nicht auch?
und für 750euro mit vanilla dh-dämpfer echt net teuer  
kasi hat recht, ich hatte ein cheetah rahmen gehabt und mit psylo-gabel, cc-laufräder und ziemlichen leicht parts hatte die karre 14kg gewogen. die angaben von cheetah über die 14,8kg enduro glaub ich nicht...

oich weiß net was ich machen soll


----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...
> 
> oich weiß net was ich machen soll



Rad fahren. Einfach Rad fahren. Dann wird das wieder.
Gab es in den Weiten der Pfalz irgendein Hindernis, dass mit den bisherigen Geräten nicht in akzeptabler Form bewältigt werden konnte?


Kelme - Federweg wird völlig überbewertet


----------



## zena (19. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Gab es in den Weiten der Pfalz irgendein Hindernis, dass mit den bisherigen Geräten nicht in akzeptabler Form bewältigt werden konnte?
> 
> 
> Kelme - Federweg wird völlig überbewertet



jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  
aber das beweltigen wird immer einfacher, ist oft ne kopfsache 

ne kelme federweg wird nicht überbewertet  das dachte ich auch mal, aber mit mehr federweg machts einfach mehr spaß  und frau hat nicht mehr das gefühl passagier zu sein als pilot 

ich hab grad den test vom bullit von der mtb-seite runtergeladen. ist zwar das bullit von 2003 getestet worden aber es ist sooooooooo geil  

oh mann...hoffentlich liest das nicht der karsten  

grüße von zena, die verzweifelte...


----------



## eL (19. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kelme - Federweg wird völlig überbewertet



federweg versaut den fahrstil!!!!

zena geh los und kauf dir nen schönes kleid oder nen paar schuhe aber behalt deine karre.

was stimmt an der eigentlich nichtmehr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (19. Februar 2007)

na is doch klar - upgradeitis


----------



## Speedbullit (19. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> federweg versaut den fahrstil!!!!




ich glaube da sind wir endlich mal einer meinung, aber mehr federweg gibt auch mehr sicherheit und damit mehr selbsvertrauen, und wer unverkrampft auf dem rad sitzt meistert schwierige passagen lockerer.


----------



## kawilli (19. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Rad fahren. Einfach Rad fahren. Dann wird das wieder.
> Gab es in den Weiten der Pfalz irgendein Hindernis, dass mit den bisherigen Geräten nicht in akzeptabler Form bewältigt werden konnte?
> 
> 
> Kelme - Federweg wird völlig überbewertet



1. JA
2.Nein


----------



## kawilli (19. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> federweg versaut den fahrstil!!!!
> 
> zena geh los und kauf dir nen schönes kleid oder nen paar schuhe aber behalt deine karre.
> 
> was stimmt an der eigentlich nichtmehr??



@eL vonwegen Federweg macht frei und ist geil und schont außerdem das restliche Hirn das einem noch geblieben ist! 
Außerdem steht dir das Kleid und ein paar bunte Schuhe viel besser als Zena! 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kawilli (19. Februar 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ich glaube da sind wir endlich mal einer meinung, aber mehr federweg gibt auch mehr sicherheit und damit mehr selbsvertrauen, und wer unverkrampft auf dem rad sitzt meistert schwierige passagen lockerer.



Wie wahr Safety first!
Gruß Karsten


----------



## eL (19. Februar 2007)

also ich weis nich..... mit meinen unrasierten beinen??


also ich will ja niemanden im kaufrausch hindern aber was war nochmal an dem es7 falsch oder unzureichend oder was auch immer?

ich fand den satz "der fehlende federweg wird durch wahnsinn ersetzt" sehr treffend


----------



## kawilli (19. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> also ich weis nich..... mit meinen unrasierten beinen??
> 
> 
> also ich will ja niemanden im kaufrausch hindern aber was war nochmal an dem es7 falsch oder unzureichend oder was auch immer?
> ...



Also das mit den Beinen könnte wirklich abtörnen aber Kaufrausch definiere ich anders. An dem ES 7 ist eigentlich nur unzureichend 1. zu wenig nutzbarer Federweg vorne, zu steiler Lenkwinkel, untersteuerndes Fahrverhalten 2. hinten trotz inzwischen 3 getesteten Dämpfermodellen keine zufriedenstellenden Fahreigenschaften alle Modelle wirkten deutlich überdämpft trotz korrekt eingestelltem Luftdruck. Nur der Stahlfederdämpfer erfüllte annähernd seinen Zweck war aber nur Leihgabe von mir. Meine befürchtung ist die Kinematic ist nicht ausgereift und Fahrer mit wenig Gewicht haben Probleme Federung und Dämpfung sauber aufeinander abzustimmen. Ich hoffe damit ist deine Frage ausreichend beantwortet. 
Bevor ich jetzt dem Wahnsinn die Macht über mein Handeln verleihe dann lieber Federweg bis zum abwinken.


----------



## one track mind (19. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> "der fehlende federweg wird durch wahnsinn ersetzt"



oder besser: der wahnsinn wird durch federweg ergänzt 


@zena: bullit ist ne gute wahl denk ich. was für parts sind denn am canyon noch dran? wenn da einigermassen vernünftige sachen dran sind, brauchst du ja nur nen neuen rahmen + evtl. gabel

ach ja: mein neues bike hat weniger federweg als das alte -die geo vom chaparral passt mir so gut, dass ich gut und gerne auf ein paar cm federweg verzichten kann.


----------



## kawilli (19. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> oder besser: der wahnsinn wird durch federweg ergänzt
> 
> 
> @zena: bullit ist ne gute wahl denk ich. was für parts sind denn am canyon noch dran? wenn da einigermassen vernünftige sachen dran sind, brauchst du ja nur nen neuen rahmen + evtl. gabel
> ...



mit den Parts kann man noch was machen außer der Gabel und Recht hast du wenn die Geometrie passt und der Federweg optimal ausgenutzt wird kann man auch mit weniger auskommen . Das ist aber jetzt beim Canyon nicht der Fall vor allem die Fox Federelemente enttäuschen auf der ganzen Linie.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## proclimber (19. Februar 2007)

ich kann das bullit nur empfehlen!! bins schon öfters gefahren und find einfach klasse. lässt sich super den berg hochtreten und noch viiiiel besser wieder runter!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2007)

für die die gestern an der Burg waren 
Hier sind ein paar Bilder!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/16167

Gruß Guru.


----------



## one track mind (19. Februar 2007)

@guru: saubere fotos . ist kena der nick von deiner holden?


----------



## dave (19. Februar 2007)

super bilder!  
schade, dass es nicht näher ist, sonst würd' ich schon alleine zum fotographieren hinfahren.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Februar 2007)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Wenn ihr sie am Sa. auf dem Rad von Karsten gesehen hättet würdet ihr Zena auch empfehlen ein neues Bike ins Auge zu fassen. Sie saß viel sicherer drauf und dopte eine Treppe die sie mit ihren ES7 niemals gefahren hätte und wenn, sicher nicht so soverän gelandet wäre, wenn überhaupt  Jetzt werd ich sicher die ganzen FOX-Anhänger verärgern, aber ihre Foxgabel ist purer Schrott, die taucht ein und zwar dann wenn sie nicht soll und durch den geringen Lenkkopfwinkel am ES7 ist ihr Schwerpunkt immer ziemlich vorne. Also kopfüber...... gelle Karsten   
Zena such weiter. Dafür einfach 2 Säcke Zement weniger kaufen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Februar 2007)

Kann mich da den Anderen nur anschließen. Echt geile Bilder.


----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2007)

Danke Leutz,
hier gibt`s noch nen Film zu dem Thema!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3461673#post3461673

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## strandi (19. Februar 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke Leutz,
> hier gibt`s noch nen Film zu dem Thema!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3461673#post3461673
> ...



grüss düch gürü!
geiles video...macht lust drauf mal wieder hüpfchen zu gehen 
grüss vom strandü


----------



## guru39 (19. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> grüss düch gürü!
> geiles video...macht lust drauf mal wieder hüpfchen zu gehen
> grüss vom strandü



@Strandü,
Dankü 

Gürß Gürü.


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kelme - Federweg wird völlig überbewertet


von dir hab ich jetzt noch erwartet:
schaltung wird völlig überbewertet!  schlag doch vor, dass sich zena n singlespeeder bauen soll- wird dank fehlender schaltung günstiger!
für die pw- touren würde ich vorne 22 und hinten 40 vorschlagen! 




kawilli schrieb:


> ....und Fahrer mit wenig Gewicht haben Probleme Federung und Dämpfung sauber aufeinander abzustimmen. ....


hm. da gibts doch einfach abhilfe! wir binden oben n paar steine an ihr bike und sie liegt dann bei der abfahrt satt auf dem trail! 

@wolfi: fox-luft bin ich noch nie gefahren, aber stahl ist einfach geil!  
ist bei zena überhaupt de richtige luft drin? also bei den stahlgabln gibts verschiedene farbcodes, bei luft doch bestimmt auch? zena, vergleiche mal die farbe deiner luft mit der gewichtstabelle in der anleitung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (19. Februar 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke Leutz,
> hier gibt`s noch nen Film zu dem Thema!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3461673#post3461673
> ...



       nach so einem tag geht das   gar nicht mehr runter


----------



## dave (19. Februar 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> nach so einem tag geht das   gar nicht mehr runter



bei der letzten landung im clip eventuell doch ...  
ich hoffe aber es ist ihm nichts schlimmes passiert!


----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> von dir hab ich jetzt noch erwartet:
> schaltung wird völlig überbewertet!


Da arbeite ich dran. Mein nächstes Bike wird ein SSP für den Pfälzerwald. Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden, ob mit Frontfederung oder gleich ganz starr. Übersetzung dachte ich mal so 2:1 oder knapp drunter 


K.


----------



## zena (19. Februar 2007)

@maddin: du hast schon fieberwahn oder? was nimmst du für blaue pillen? 
hab schon lange nicht so gut gelacht 
die luft in meiner gabel ist durchsichtig, aber wenn dran schnüffle muss ich kichern  und das mit den steinen festbinden ist ne gute idee tobsn trägt sie hoch damit er langsamer fährt und ich nehm sie dann beim dh so krass zum tiefer legen  

@wolfi: duuuuu bist mein freund, gell ich brauch ein neues bike  wir könnten ja bei der nächsten tour "reise nach jerusalem" spielen. nach jedem berg bikes tauschen und der dessen bike kapput ist fliegt raus  

@all: hab das bullit in life gesehen und bissle gradaus gefahren. et liescht jut in da hand  und der rahmen ist net kürzer als das canyon nur bissle schwerer aber dafür hammwa muckis  
ich blätter weiter die sonderangebote  

gruß zena


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> die luft in meiner gabel ist durchsichtig, aber wenn dran schnüffle muss ich kichern


kann es sein, dass du lachgas in deiner gabel hast? hast du  n bisschen aus der praxis abgezweigt? hehe....

naja, ich denke, wir müssen tobsn nich zusätzlich belasten, meines erachtens gibts auf den anhöhen des pw genug steine...... ok, kann natürlich sein, dass dann die spielwiese unter schwund leidet.....


----------



## one track mind (19. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> schaltung wird völlig überbewertet!



bremsen wird völlig überbewertet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (19. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Bike wird ein SSP für den Pfälzerwald. Übersetzung dachte ich mal so 2:1 oder knapp drunter .


okay.... dann nehmen wir dich  mal mit auf ne tour.... mit n paar knackigen anstiegen, "weg der tausend tränen" und so.... möchte sehen, wie du dich umbringst  nehm n paar ersatz- kniescheiben mit!

@1tm: helm wird völlig überbewertet!!!  (frei nach hügelkurt )

@guru: der soundtrack zum vid ist wohl ne anspielung auf die sa- tour?


----------



## Flugrost (20. Februar 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ich glaube da sind wir endlich mal einer meinung, aber mehr federweg gibt auch mehr sicherheit und damit mehr selbsvertrauen, und wer unverkrampft auf dem rad sitzt meistert schwierige passagen lockerer.



Wie ich finde, ist dieses Post von SBullit hier etwas untergegangen. Ich stimme da zu, da viel Federweg Fahrtechniksensibilitäten planiert. "Linie suchen", "am Lenker ziehen" und einiges mehr wird dank Fahrwerk je nach örtl. Gegebenheiten mehr oder weniger hinfällig. Tatsächlich ist zu beobachten, dass bei vielen neugekaufte Federwegsverlängerungen nach nicht allzulanger Zeit definitiv Fahrtechnikverbesserungen im Quantensprungstyle mit sich zogen. 
Zena, es gibt kein gut oder schlecht oder schneller oder langsamer bez "Kantenklatschen lernen" , die Motivation machts. 
Ob Dir ein Bullit mit 180mm, ein getuntes Canyon oder ein Klapprad SSP weiterhilft, wirst einzig und allein Du entscheiden. 
Das Klappbike würd ich auf jeden Fall Probefahren wollen!


----------



## eL (20. Februar 2007)

Ich wollt zu so früher stunde nicht wild hin oder herzitieren aber



Flugrost schrieb:


> Zena, es gibt kein gut oder schlecht oder schneller oder langsamer bez "Kantenklatschen lernen" , die Motivation machts.



Kantenklatschen kann ma nich lernen 
Kantenklatscher iss man oder halt nicht.

und das eingangradfahren in der pfalz ne sehr hohe tradition hat weis doch jeder... spätestens nach Sis und lellebebbel.

angenehmen tag noch

eL


----------



## zena (20. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wie ich finde, ist dieses Post von SBullit hier etwas untergegangen. Ich stimme da zu, da viel Federweg Fahrtechniksensibilitäten planiert. "Linie suchen", "am Lenker ziehen" und einiges mehr wird dank Fahrwerk je nach örtl. Gegebenheiten mehr oder weniger hinfällig. Tatsächlich ist zu beobachten, dass bei vielen neugekaufte Federwegsverlängerungen nach nicht allzulanger Zeit definitiv Fahrtechnikverbesserungen im Quantensprungstyle mit sich zogen.
> Zena, es gibt kein gut oder schlecht oder schneller oder langsamer bez "Kantenklatschen lernen" , die Motivation machts.
> Ob Dir ein Bullit mit 180mm, ein getuntes Canyon oder ein Klapprad SSP weiterhilft, wirst einzig und allein Du entscheiden.
> Das Klappbike würd ich auf jeden Fall Probefahren wollen!



oh wie war ...
gut arbeitende Federwege verbessern deutlich die Fahrtechnik und man traut sich mehr zu. Ich bleibe vorerst beim Canyon (mal schaun ob es mit Pike besser ist) 
Der Bullit ist wahrlich ein Traumbike aber für unsere Touren im PW zu überdimensioniert. Das soll nicht heißen dass ich vielleicht in einem Jahr anderer Meinung bin  
Na das mit dem "Kantenklatschen lernen" war nur ein Scherz  Und übrigens...Kanten sind relativ  und nicht höhendefiniert.

Wisst ihr was hier UNTERBEWERTET wird bei dem ganzen Fahrtechnik/Federweg-Kram? Die von der Gruppe ausgehende Motivation (umgandssprachlich auch Klabbusterbärenfräse genannt), das schöne Wetter, die Tatsache dass es an den Hütten was zu futtern gibt und das eigene Ego...

Think about  

aktuelle Nachricht von Canyon bzgl. der 145er Wippe: es gibt sie nicht als Einzelteil sondern ich müsste gleich einen neuen Rahmen vom ESX kaufen. Hab die Jungs von der Wekstatt gefragt ob die noch ganz knussper sind? 
Zena


----------



## zena (20. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Kantenklatschen kann ma nich lernen
> Kantenklatscher iss man oder halt nicht.
> eL



bla, bla, bla...

und den Spruch "zena kauf dir lieber ein schönes Kleid und Schuhe und fahr weiter dein Canyon" ist total Schubladendenken  
es gibt wohl Frauen die da rein passen aber meine Unentschlossenheit über die Zukunft meiner Federwege soll nicht bedeuten dass ich doof bin...

zena


----------



## Flugrost (20. Februar 2007)

Warum schreib ich eigentlich, wenn keiner richtig liest?


----------



## zena (20. Februar 2007)

sorry hab ich was übersehen?

bei Canyon ist nix zu machen...schade...oder man bastelt sich selbst ne neue Wippe. Hat jeman ne CNC-Fräse daheim stehen?

grüße zena


----------



## Flugrost (20. Februar 2007)

Hoffentlich nicht Deine PN.


----------



## THBiker (20. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> oh wie war ...
> gut arbeitende Federwege verbessern deutlich die Fahrtechnik und man traut sich mehr zu.



das stimmt so leider nicht. Federwege geben dir ein Gefühl von Sicherhheit und verzeihen mehr Fehler, aber du kannst definitiv nicht besser biken!. Es soll Leute geben die mit Hardtail schneller sind, als die meisten Biker hier (mich natürlich eingeschlossen )
Achja....noch was solltest du bedenken.....du wirst zwar schneller fahren, aber bedenke auch, dass die Schmerzen bei evtl. Stürzen größer werden und die schwere der Verletzungen wohl meistens zunimmt! Das ist die Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe! Ich fahr im Moment wieder gerne Hardtail!


----------



## zena (20. Februar 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> aber bedenke auch, dass die Schmerzen bei evtl. Stürzen größer werden und die schwere der Verletzungen wohl meistens zunimmt! Das ist die Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe! Ich fahr im Moment wieder gerne Hardtail!



ich möcht lieber net so viel drüber nachdenken, weil die kombination von frau-biken-denken NIE gut geht 

zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (20. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ich möcht lieber net so viel drüber nachdenken, weil die kombination von frau-biken-denken NIE gut geht
> 
> zena



denken wird total überbewertet .


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Februar 2007)

Moin!

...stimmt - denken ist doof!
Zum Thema Federweg: Seit ich auf dem Hardtail unterwegs bin hab ich viel
dazu gelernt und an den "Feinheiten" meines "Fahrstils" gearbeitet.
Aber das heißt nicht, dass du dir auch ein Hardtail kaufen sollst - Fullys haben
natürlich ihre Vorteile. Das Bullit ist allerdings zu schwer für dich.

Bis Samstag, de Zimbo.


----------



## Flugrost (20. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> denken wird total überbewertet .



Überbewertungen werden überbewertet.


----------



## THBiker (20. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ich möcht lieber net so viel drüber nachdenken, weil die kombination von frau-biken-denken NIE gut geht
> 
> zena



Nunja.....leider bin ich aus dem Alter raus wo ich alles mache ohne nachzudenken.....tja....das bremst den Fortschritt ungemein  ...aber was soll´s....mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen  ...in der Hinsicht sind die Kids schon beneidenswert  

nichts desto trotz....
...hat heute auch wieder Spaß gemacht zu biken...mit´m Hardtail! Gestern mit´m Fulyy hatte ich weniger Spaß


----------



## proclimber (20. Februar 2007)

die steffi, sascha´s frau, fährt auch ein bullit.... nur mal so zum thema "zu schwer"


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> die steffi, sascha´s frau, fährt auch ein bullit.... nur mal so zum thema "zu schwer"



s`Hecki auch!


----------



## han (20. Februar 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> s`Hecki auch!



abba doch nicht für Touren  odda?

Steffi habe ich schonmal beim Toren damit gesehen


----------



## proclimber (20. Februar 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> s`Hecki auch!



aijo...hab ich doch echt vergessen eben! *sorry Hecki!*


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> ...hat heute auch wieder Spaß gemacht zu biken...mit´m Hardtail! Gestern mit´m Fulyy hatte ich weniger Spaß



hast du urlaub  fauler sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (20. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> hast du urlaub  fauler sack



muha....feiertag  

grtz


----------



## proclimber (20. Februar 2007)

wo bitte is denn Feiertag????


----------



## Bastiaan (20. Februar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> wo bitte is denn Feiertag????



also bei mir schon, sonst hätt ja nich die ganze schule frei  

rosenmontag....und jetzt irgend nen dienstag (fasching nüchterungs dienstag oder so)

edit: stimmt sogar: faschingsdienstag


----------



## proclimber (20. Februar 2007)

Fastnachts dienstag is bedingt durch die beweglichen Brückentage, die jeder Schule zustaehn frei Ist kein gesetzl. Feiertag.


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Februar 2007)

...leider sind das keine Feiertage, nur Schüler haben pauschal frei;
manche Arbeitnehmer auch, zu denen ich leider nicht zähle.

Deswegen:
SCHEI$$ AUF FASCHING!!!


----------



## proclimber (20. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...leider sind das keine Feiertage, nur Schüler haben pauschal frei;
> manche Arbeitnehmer auch, zu denen ich leider nicht zähle.
> 
> Deswegen:
> SCHEI$$ AUF FASCHING!!!



muuaahh   fasching is doch toll: der wald is mal wieder wie leergefegt.
anm: ich hätte heute sowiso frei - mit oder ohne fasching...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (20. Februar 2007)

proclimber schrieb:


> muuaahh   fasching is doch toll: der wald is mal wieder wie leergefegt.



stimmt  gestern hab ich nur 7 leute gesehn, KEIN mtb fahrer. und am eckkopf war NIEMAND, keiner, nix, nada 

achja, fasching geht mir auch sonst wo vorbei, frei hab ich aber trotzdem  

grtz


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Februar 2007)

Jaja - Schüler müsste man sein...aber damals wollte ich keiner mehr sein und mein eigenes Geld verdienen.
Am Sonntag war im Wald die Hölle los - alle Parkplätze randvoll zugeparkt.
Aber auf den Trails sind sie alle rechtzeitig in Sicherheit gesprungen...


----------



## Bastiaan (20. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jaja - Schüler müsste man sein...aber damals wollte ich keiner mehr sein und mein eigenes Geld verdienen.


genau so siehts aus




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Am Sonntag war im Wald die Hölle los - alle Parkplätze randvoll zugeparkt.
> Aber auf den Trails sind sie alle rechtzeitig in Sicherheit gesprungen...


deswegen war ich am sonntag nich biken

wo wir eh schon bei sonntag sind: wer geht am sonntag biken und hätte nix dagegen wenn ich mitkomme    hab ja ab jetzt am samstag keine zeit mehr


----------



## DoSe (20. Februar 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da arbeite ich dran. Mein nächstes Bike wird ein SSP für den Pfälzerwald. Kann mich nur nicht entscheiden, ob mit Frontfederung oder gleich ganz starr. Übersetzung dachte ich mal so 2:1 oder knapp drunter
> 
> 
> K.



Was gibt es da noch zu überlegen?

Ganz starr ich spreche da aus Erfahrung   und was man mit dem Rad dann fahrtechnisch fahren kann geht mit Federung wie viel auch immer gleich dreimal.


Schönen Tag noch


----------



## one track mind (20. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jaja - Schüler müsste man sein...aber damals wollte ich keiner mehr sein und mein eigenes Geld verdienen.



geld verdienen wird total überbewertet.


----------



## Flugrost (20. Februar 2007)

*S*ituation *N*ormal: *A*ll *F**cked *U*p? So richtig?


----------



## one track mind (20. Februar 2007)

äääh, richtig


----------



## eL (20. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> oder man bastelt sich selbst ne neue Wippe. Hat jeman ne CNC-Fräse daheim stehen?



Das wäre ne gute praktikable möglichkeit. Unsere iss zwar nur für kunststoff aber der prototyp könnte in plaste darauf entstehen.

die final dann beim nachbarn auf der 5achsigen.

musst nur selbst entscheiden wie viel dir der spass wert ist gegenüber nem neuen rahmen. vielicht bleibt ja noch geld fürn paar schuhe*  




*bikeschuhe natürlich

eL


----------



## Flugrost (20. Februar 2007)

Ein Negativ fräsen und dann damit ne Leichtbaucarbonwippe wickeln. Passt zum Backen in den Backofen - oder aber gleich aus ner Carbonplatte fräsen lassen. Aber nit beim eL, sonst musst Du evtl blaugeeumelte Fräswerkzeuge extra bezahlen...


----------



## kawilli (20. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ein Negativ fräsen und dann damit ne Leichtbaucarbonwippe wickeln. Passt zum Backen in den Backofen - oder aber gleich aus ner Carbonplatte fräsen lassen. Aber nit beim eL, sonst musst Du evtl blaugeeumelte Fräswerkzeuge extra bezahlen...



guter Tip aber wohl doch ein bischen kompliziert und sich auf die Fresse zu latzen wenn beim Drop die Wippe bricht klingt auch nicht sehr romantisch. 
Kennt irgendjemand Marzocchi Rocco Dämpfer und weiß ob die was taugen. Speziell im Vergleich zu Fox DHX 5.0.? Wäre über Infos sehr dankbar.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (20. Februar 2007)

mein bruder hat mit seinem bullit einen DHX 5 bekommen und hat seinen geliebten roco dafür auf die ersatzbank schicken müssen. der roco arbeitet echt super. is halt einfacher einzustellen als der dhx.


----------



## Flugrost (20. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Kennt irgendjemand Marzocchi Rocco Dämpfer und weiß ob die was taugen. Speziell im Vergleich zu Fox DHX 5.0.? Wäre über Infos sehr dankbar.



Schreib ne PN an Strandi, der fährt ihn.
...und warum denkt jeder, dass Carbon immer gleich bricht?


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...und warum denkt jeder, dass Carbon immer gleich bricht?



weil die leute f1 schauen und zusehen, wie ein 650kg schweres auto bei 250km/h ein anderes berührt und dann das carbon wie von geisterhand in tausend splitter bricht...außerdem reißt alu immer und stahl verbiegt sich nur, sonst nix  

vorurteile werden übrigens auch überbewertet


----------



## eL (20. Februar 2007)

schon mal irgendwo gefräste carbonteile gesehen die kräfte übertragen sollen/müssen an denen leben hängen?


----------



## Levty (20. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Kantenklatschen kann ma nich lernen
> Kantenklatscher iss man oder halt nicht.


Durchgehend anwesend.

Leute, ich lebe noch. Habe grad kein Inet daheim. Dafür mehr Zeit für Bikes und sonstige Nebensachen. Sattelstütze habe ich auch wieder  . Wäre nett wenn mir jmd den nächsten Tour-Termin mitteilen würde per sms, gell Martin? *liebguck

Soweit von mir. Cheers.


----------



## one track mind (20. Februar 2007)

so, ich machs mal hier offiziell: ich zieh demnächst von HD nach darmstadt. ich weiss, ich hab mich in letzter zeit sowieso etwas rar gemacht im pfälzer wald , aber ich denke mal, dass ich euch trotz des umzugs doch erhalten bleibe ( wer buht da???). 
das gute an der sache ist, dass es sich in DA auch super biken lässt. wärt ihr am sonntag mit bei der tour gewesen, hättet ihrs erlebt. ausserdem hab ich die burg, von der guru fotos sind dann praktisch vor der haustür . also, falls ihr mal des pfälzer waldes überdrüssig werden solltet, habt ihr bald ne connection für ein anderes bikegebiet .

P.S.: wohnortwechsel sind total überbewertet


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Das wäre ne gute praktikable möglichkeit. Unsere iss zwar nur für kunststoff aber der prototyp könnte in plaste darauf entstehen.


pah- kunststoff- fritze! bei uns im betrieb gibt`s ne richtige männer nc- fräse!  also, zena, schick mir mal das 3D- CAD- modell! 



Levty schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn mir jmd den nächsten Tour-Termin mitteilen würde per sms, gell Martin? *liebguck


hm, mal schaun zu welcher uhrzeit und zu welchem treffpunkt wir ihn am samstag schicken! hehehe!




one track mind schrieb:


> so, ich machs mal hier offiziell: ich zieh demnächst von HD nach darmstadt.


 
darmstadt ist total überbewertet! 
schade, aber wir werden uns nicht aus den augen verlieren! und müssen vorher unbedingt endlich mal nen umtrunk in der villa machen!


----------



## strandi (20. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> P.S.: wohnortwechsel sind total überbewertet



da stimme ich mal zu  wo ziehe ich bloss als nächstes hin?  

@flugrost kann zu dem rocco leider net so viel sagen...hatte ja leider einen kaputten erwischt


----------



## zena (20. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> pah- kunststoff- fritze! bei uns im betrieb gibt`s ne richtige männer nc- fräse!  also, zena, schick mir mal das 3D- CAD- modell!



da wende dich mal an lutz scheffer  der hat den kram fabriziert 
ich kann dir nur was aufs babbier kritzeln  
ne cabbon-teil will ich net sonst häng ich euch noch total ab so schnell wie ich bin 

WARNUNG: macht keine geschäfte mit dem eL. isch trau dem jung net...

späms werden überbewertet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (20. Februar 2007)

rosakillerbunny schrieb:


> WARNUNG: macht keine geschäfte mit dem eL. isch trau dem jung net...



Keiner traut mir, ausser ich mir selbst.

aber das is ne andere geschichte.


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Februar 2007)

El wird unterbewertet...  
Und dieses Fred wird überbewertet.


----------



## Flugrost (20. Februar 2007)

> ...schon mal irgendwo gefräste carbonteile gesehen, die kräfte übertragen sollen/müssen ... an denen leben hängen?


Ja.


eL schrieb:


> Keiner traut mir, ausser ich mir selbst.


Auch da liegst Du falsch.



			
				Tick schrieb:
			
		

> Und dieses Fred wird überbewertet.


Weshalb dann Dein Post?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Februar 2007)

@ Zena. Jetzt vergraule ich wahrscheinlich alle FOX- Dämpferfahrer, oh man was ein Wort. Fahre ja den DHX 4. Nach 8 Monaten geleckt an der Zugstufe und aufgrund deren Garantiebestimmungen, alle 30 Std. Fahrzeit Inspektion, ne teure Angelegenheit. Bei unserer Fahrzeit kannst du dir von den Inspektionskosten alle 4 Monate einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen. Ob du diese Folgekosten willst? Patrick hatte gute Erfahrungen mit DT gemacht.


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Zena. Jetzt vergraule ich wahrscheinlich alle FOX- Dämpferfahrer, oh man was ein Wort. Fahre ja den DHX 4. Nach 8 Monaten geleckt an der Zugstufe und aufgrund deren Garantiebestimmungen, alle 30 Std. Fahrzeit Inspektion, ne teure Angelegenheit. Bei unserer Fahrzeit kannst du dir von den Inspektionskosten alle 4 Monate einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen. Ob du diese Folgekosten willst? Patrick hatte gute Erfahrungen mit DT gemacht.


Mein Fox-Dämpfer (DHX 5.0 Coil) hielt bis zum Schluss, 6 Monate ohne Service und DH/FR Anspruch obwohl er in einem Bike verbaut war, in dem das Übersetzungsverhältnis zu hoch war (3,66:1 - Und die Progression hatte ich auch ganz drin!). Also von der Performance will ich nichts anderes.  

DT-Swiss kommt von der Performance kein Stückchen einem Fox DHX hinterher. Auch wenn der Service klasse ist, und die Dämpfer im Preis / Leistungsverhältnis top sind! Bin selbst ein Jahr lang DT-Swiss gefahren und hatte so einiges an meinem Dämpfer tunen lassen. Vor allem die fehlende Endprogression war ein Manko das gleich elemeniert wurde. 

@Flugrost: Ticks aussagen werden absolut überbewertet.


----------



## zena (21. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Mein Fox-Dämpfer (DHX 5.0 Coil) hielt bis zum Schluss, 6 Monate ohne Service und DH/FR Anspruch obwohl er in einem Bike verbaut war, in dem das Übersetzungsverhältnis zu hoch war (3,66:1 - Und die Progression hatte ich auch ganz drin!). Also von der Performance will ich nichts anderes.
> 
> DT-Swiss kommt von der Performance kein Stückchen einem Fox DHX hinterher. Auch wenn der Service klasse ist, und die Dämpfer im Preis / Leistungsverhältnis top sind! Bin selbst ein Jahr lang DT-Swiss gefahren und hatte so einiges an meinem Dämpfer tunen lassen. Vor allem die fehlende Endprogression war ein Manko das gleich elemeniert wurde.
> 
> @Flugrost: Ticks aussagen werden absolut überbewertet.



hi jungs,
mit stahlfeder-dämpfer habe ich bessere erfahrungen gemacht als mit luft, aber ob es ein fox wird (mit hohen service-kosten), ein marzocchi oder dt überlasse ich meinem chef-mechaniker bzw. dem geldbeutel. einzigstes kriterium: es muss mehrere bunte federn haben, die frau je nach klammottenwahl farblich abstimmen kann     

übrigens die fastenzeit hat grad begonnen. auf was tut ihr verzichten bis ostern?

zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (21. Februar 2007)

@ zena: mal noch nen anderen gedanken: grundsätzlich hab ich zu wenig ahnung davon, aber einfach die selbe wippe mit anderen anlenkpunkten kann auch ziemlich schief gehen: das kräfteverhältnis der anlenkpunkte ist anders und so kann das auch mal brechen/biegen....


verzichten werd ich auf den tv, mal sehen, was noch dazu kommt.


----------



## zena (21. Februar 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> @ zena: mal noch nen anderen gedanken: grundsätzlich hab ich zu wenig ahnung davon, aber einfach die selbe wippe mit anderen anlenkpunkten kann auch ziemlich schief gehen: das kräfteverhältnis der anlenkpunkte ist anders und so kann das auch mal brechen/biegen....
> 
> 
> verzichten werd ich auf den tv, mal sehen, was noch dazu kommt.



hi face-to-ground,
das war nur ein scherz, eine wippe selbst zu zimmern. ich wollte eine originale vom canyon nerve esx (weil die rahmen identisch sind). beim esx hat die wippe lediglich eine etwas versetztere bohrung für die dämpferaufnahme sodass 145mm zur verfügung stehen.

gruß zena

ps: ich verzichte mal auf süßkram...


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> übrigens die fastenzeit hat grad begonnen. auf was tut ihr verzichten bis ostern?
> 
> zena



Ich verzichte darauf, auf etwas zu verzichten! Ich will alles...


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Februar 2007)

Ich hab jetzt mal den Fred wieder soweit durchgelesen bis zu meinem letzten Eintrag von letzter Woche... Ihr schreibt viel, sehr viel... 

@Zena: Leider muss ich hier einstimmen, entweder du bist von Leib und Seele her Kantenklatscher oder du kannst es vergessen. Das mit Leib und Seele kann man aber lernen, dann kommt auch das Kantenklatschen.  
Ich hab dieses WE erst wieder einene Frauen-Kantenklatscher-Kurs gegeben. Wobei das meiste Mentaltraining war und nur ein kleiner Teil mit fahren zu tun hatte.


----------



## han (21. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal den Fred wieder soweit durchgelesen bis zu meinem letzten Eintrag von letzter Woche... Ihr schreibt viel, sehr viel...
> 
> @Zena: Leider muss ich hier einstimmen, entweder du bist von Leib und Seele her Kantenklatscher oder du kannst es vergessen. Das mit Leib und Seele kann man aber lernen, dann kommt auch das Kantenklatschen.
> Ich hab dieses WE erst wieder einene Frauen-Kantenklatscher-Kurs gegeben. Wobei das meiste Mentaltraining war und nur ein kleiner Teil mit fahren zu tun hatte.



und warum waren wir nicht eingeladen?


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Februar 2007)

han schrieb:


> und warum waren wir nicht eingeladen?


Weil von euch eh keine(r) gekommen wäre, da der im Deister statt gefunden hat, das ist 30km südwestlich von Hannover (Direkt bei Springe).  
Aber wir können sowas gerne auch in der Pfalz machen.  
Oder immer bei den Touren nebenbei...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Februar 2007)

Willst du sicher nicht. Waren bestimmt nur Omas auf Hollandrädern denen er gezeigt hat wie sie sicher mit ihren Rädern über die Straße kommen   Und da die Gedankenpsynapsen schon etwas kalkhaltig sind hat er das Ganze als Mentaltraining verkauft  Und bestimmt auch noch Geld dafür bekommen. Geiler Trick; Tick


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Willst du sicher nicht. Waren bestimmt nur Omas auf Hollandrädern denen er gezeigt hat wie sie sicher mit ihren Rädern über die Straße kommen   Und da die Gedankenpsynapsen schon etwas kalkhaltig sind hat er das Ganze als Mentaltraining verkauft  Und bestimmt auch noch Geld dafür bekommen. Geiler Trick; Tick


Mist ertappt...


----------



## one track mind (21. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> übrigens die fastenzeit hat grad begonnen. auf was tut ihr verzichten bis ostern?



abszinenz wird total überbewertet


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Februar 2007)

...um mal was Sinnvolles einzustreuen:

Samstag wie immer in Gimmeldingen um 10:00 Uhr ???
Eva will unbedingt den Wolkenbruchweg nochmal rocken,
hab da auch schon nen Tourverlauf im Kopf.
Diesmal werden's auch nicht so viele Leute, weil das Wetter
nicht so besonders werden soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DukeLC4 (21. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> @ Tick sag mal wo bleiben denn die Bilder vom Paul?


Genau, zeig mal. 
Ich musste nämlich Sonntag extra mit Paul nochmal
dorthin um selbst runterzuhüpfen.


----------



## atomica (21. Februar 2007)

regen??? 

dann wäre ja der wolkenbruchweg sogar richtig passend  
dieses mal vielleicht ohne hinpurzeln an der üblichen stelle.....


----------



## ka-zwo (21. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...um mal was Sinnvolles einzustreuen:
> 
> Samstag wie immer in Gimmeldingen um 10:00 Uhr ???
> Eva will unbedingt den Wolkenbruchweg nochmal rocken,
> ...



Hey ho,

ich bin am WE bei meiner Lieblingsmutti in LD und da mein Bruder erst Sa abends aus HD kommt, hab ich mir überlegt, da könnte ich doch den Sa zum biken im schönen Pfälzerwald nutzen. 
Bleiben nur noch so Kleinigkeiten wie:
Wie weit und hoch fahrt ihr denn? 
und wie komm ich mit der guten Bahn nach Gimmeldingen? (komm ich da von Neustadt Richtung DÜW hin?)

Gruß,
Karsten


----------



## Bastiaan (21. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...um mal was Sinnvolles einzustreuen:
> 
> Samstag wie immer in Gimmeldingen um 10:00 Uhr ???
> Eva will unbedingt den Wolkenbruchweg nochmal rocken,
> ...



hmm....wäre gerne dabei, hab aber wie gesagt keine zeit mehr am samstag.
geht wer am sonntag?!

grtz


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Februar 2007)

@Bastiaan:
Der eL hat doch nen Sonntags-Fred eröffnet, der startet um 11 in Gimmeldingen.

@Baummagnet:
wenn du in Gimmeldingen starten willst ist Böbig der beste Bahnhof,
dann mit dem Bike noch ca. 15-20 min. Anfahrt.
Insgesamt werden's bei meiner Planung zwischen 1000 und 1200 hm:
Weinbiet - Lambertskreuz - Weinbiet


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Baummagnet:
> wenn du in Gimmeldingen starten willst ist Böbig der beste Bahnhof,
> dann mit dem Bike noch ca. 15-20 min. Anfahrt.
> Insgesamt werden's bei meiner Planung zwischen 1000 und 1200 hm:
> Weinbiet - Lambertskreuz - Weinbiet


Will mit... 

@Duke Bilder und co kommen noch... Ich hab doch keine Zeit...


----------



## ka-zwo (21. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Baummagnet:
> wenn du in Gimmeldingen starten willst ist Böbig der beste Bahnhof,
> dann mit dem Bike noch ca. 15-20 min. Anfahrt.
> Insgesamt werden's bei meiner Planung zwischen 1000 und 1200 hm:
> Weinbiet - Lambertskreuz - Weinbiet



Die Tour klingt gut, aber in welche Richtung muss ich denn da von Böbig aus wohinkurbeln???

mit orientierunglosen Grüße ausm Saarland,
Karsten


----------



## Bastiaan (21. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Bastiaan:
> Der eL hat doch nen Sonntags-Fred eröffnet, der startet um 11 in Gimmeldingen.




danke  habs schon gesehen:
er sah, schrieb und meldete sich an 

grtz


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Februar 2007)

ka-zwo schrieb:


> Die Tour klingt gut, aber in welche Richtung muss ich denn da von Böbig aus wohinkurbeln???
> 
> mit orientierunglosen Grüße ausm Saarland,
> Karsten


map24.de hilft, oder ein paar Seiten vorher mal auf die Trailhunter Anfahrtsbeschreibung über google earth gehen. (Ich glaub um die Seite 50)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (21. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> map24.de hilft, oder ein paar Seiten vorher mal auf die Trailhunter Anfahrtsbeschreibung über google earth gehen. (Ich glaub um die Seite 50)



weg beschreibung für samstag:

http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/rendezvous/index.html?mpoint=neustadt_gimmeldingen 

grtz


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> weg beschreibung für samstag:
> 
> http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/rendezvous/index.html?mpoint=neustadt_gimmeldingen
> 
> grtz


Du hast auch wirklich nichts zu tun, oder?


----------



## Bastiaan (21. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du hast auch wirklich nichts zu tun, oder?



doch hausaufgaben
war aber ne sache von 1 minute, da die urls (links, adressen, wie auch immer) im pc (browser, oben im url fenster) gespeichert werden. musste nur kurz trail  eingeben, und der gab mir schon den link ;-)

von wegen die jugend wär nicht schlau genug.

grtz


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Februar 2007)

...und wenn das nicht ausreicht gehe zu map24 oder so und gib das ein:

START: Landwehrstraße, Neustadt an der Weinstraße
ZIEL: Talwiesenstraße, Neustadt an der Weinstraße


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Diesmal werden's auch nicht so viele Leute, weil das Wetter nicht so besonders werden soll...


man beachte armin`s zitat in meiner sig!  



atomica schrieb:


> dann wäre ja der wolkenbruchweg sogar richtig passend
> dieses mal vielleicht ohne hinpurzeln an der üblichen stelle.....


verrätst du uns die stelle? damit wir schon mal die kameras positionieren können! 
klaro, es wird kein sturz-bild von dir bild an die öffentlichkeit gelangen.... hehe!


----------



## Flugrost (21. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> übrigens die fastenzeit hat grad begonnen. auf was tut ihr verzichten bis ostern?



Ich zum Beispiel, werde drauf verzichten, den Maddin zu vermöbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (21. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel, werde drauf verzichten, den Maddin zu vermöbeln.


Und der Maddin muss darauf verzichten vermöbelt zu werden, oder wie?


----------



## atomica (21. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> klaro, es wird kein sturz-bild von dir bild an die öffentlichkeit gelangen.... hehe!



da vertrau ich dir voll und ganz.....so was würdest du NIEEEE tun, gell?


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> da vertrau ich dir voll und ganz.....so was würdest du NIEEEE tun, gell?


Solang nicht der Tick es geschossen hat!


----------



## kawilli (21. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel, werde drauf verzichten, den Maddin zu vermöbeln.



*aber Warum?*


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Februar 2007)

ach leutz, ihr seid wieder so unheimlich lieb zu mir, dafür könnte ich euch echt drücken! und zwar euren kopf in das nächstbeste matschloch!  

äh, ich hab mein licht heute erst um 18:30 angeknipst, sprich es ist wieder länger hell und wir könnten unsere treffzeit doch auf humane 11h verschieben? damit euer allseits geliebter martin sich länger von den strapazen der vorherigen nacht erholen kann!

guter vorschlag, oder? kam ja auch von mir!


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach leutz, ihr seid wieder so unheimlich lieb zu mir, dafür könnte ich euch echt drücken! und zwar euren kopf in das nächstbeste matschloch!
> 
> äh, ich hab mein licht heute erst um 18:30 angeknipst, sprich es ist wieder länger hell und wir könnten unsere treffzeit doch auf humane 11h verschieben? damit euer allseits geliebter martin sich länger von den strapazen der vorherigen nacht erholen kann!
> 
> guter vorschlag, oder? kam ja auch von mir!



*MADDIN IST MEIN HELD! *

Ich bin auch für 11 Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> *MADDIN IST MEIN HELD! *



Helden gibt es nur in Liebesschnulzen aus Hollywood.  
Vielleicht will der Ein oder Andere auch noch bei Mama Mittagessen.  Dann wäre doch 13 oder 14h auch eine schöne Zeit


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Helden gibt es nur in Liebesschnulzen aus Hollywood.
> Vielleicht will der Ein oder Andere auch noch bei Mama Mittagessen.  Dann wäre doch 13 oder 14h auch eine schöne Zeit


Essen gibts auf der Hütte... 
Aber eine Stunde länger schlafen ist fein...


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Februar 2007)

Das mit den Hütten ist am Samstag so ne Sache...wir kommen zwei Mal am Weinbiet vorbei;
vor der ersten und der letzten Abfahrt, da macht eine Pause einfach keinen Sinn.
Dazwischen liegt noch der Wolkenbruchweg, aber am Lambertskreuz kommen wir eigentlich nicht vorbei.
Also Essen selber mitbringen und mal auf eine Tour ohne längere Pausen einstellen  
Sollten vor Ort deswegen Misstimmungen auftreten, könnte eine Spaltung der Gruppe weiterhelfen...
Was die Startzeit betrifft bin ich auch flexibel, aber für manche ist 10:00 Uhr schon "spät" - für mich isses OK.


----------



## zena (22. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das mit den Hütten ist am Samstag so ne Sache...wir kommen zwei Mal am Weinbiet vorbei;
> vor der ersten und der letzten Abfahrt, da macht eine Pause einfach keinen Sinn.
> Dazwischen liegt noch der Wolkenbruchweg, aber am Lambertskreuz kommen wir eigentlich nicht vorbei.
> Also Essen selber mitbringen und mal auf eine Tour ohne längere Pausen einstellen
> ...



ich wär auch für 10:00 denn wenn man älter wird hat man keine Zeit zu verschänken und mein biorhytmus kommt nicht aus dem gleichgewicht
mit einigen käsebroten extra ist es bestimmt zu überleben auch ohne hütte und der arme martin müsste nicht ständig im kreis fahren 
missstimmungen entstehen immer wegen irgendwas aber das ist normal bei den vielen persönlichkeiten die hier zusammentreffen  
ich zitier mal den han: demokratie ist wenn ich bestimme... 

also 10:00????????????

zena

ps: die bunnys bekommen bald ein "bunny-mobil" ne-ne-ne-ne-neeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (22. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> also 10:00????????????
> 
> zena
> 
> ps: die bunnys bekommen bald ein "bunny-mobil" ne-ne-ne-ne-neeee



*zähneknirsch* 10 Uhr geht auch... muss ich halt so früh aufstehen wie sonst auch unter der Woche...  

Und was für ein Bunnymobil bekommen die Bunnys?


----------



## zena (22. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und was für ein Bunnymobil bekommen die Bunnys?



das wird ne überraschung 
kasi hat gestern seinen neuen skoda roomster abgeholt und ich krieg dann den jumpy-bus. das wir so richtig "bunny-style" ausgestattet mit aufklebern, bunny-logo, viel viel rosa plüsch, bommelchen in rosa, zwei mobilen relax-liegen um den männern beim dropen zuzuschauen und natürlich ne minibar mit prosecco  ich glaube spätestens wenn ich damit auftauche, fährt keiner mehr mit mir  
ach ja ... das schmink-köfferchen hab ich vergessen  

zena


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Februar 2007)

...meld dich doch mal by pimp my ride an - wenn du's peinlich magst bist du da richtig  

@Tick:
Wenn du unter der Woche sooo spät aufstehen kannst, dann hast du keinen Grund dich am Wochenende zu beschweren.


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...meld dich doch mal by pimp my ride an - wenn du's peinlich magst bist du da richtig
> 
> @Tick:
> Wenn du unter der Woche sooo spät aufstehen kannst, dann hast du keinen Grund dich am Wochenende zu beschweren.


Ich fang um 9 Uhr an zu schaffen, dafür gehe ich aber erst zwischen 1 und 2 ins Bett... 
Ausschlafen ist, wenn der Wecker nach 10 Uhr klingelt. Aber ich glaube, das erlebe ich in meinem Leben nicht mehr.  

@Zena: Jup, so muss ein Bunnymobil aussehen! Da würde ich glatt bei dir mitfahren wollen!  
Wird der bis PDS fertig?


----------



## atomica (22. Februar 2007)

tick, bist du ein bunny???


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> tick, bist du ein bunny???


Ich bin bloß an Bunnys interessiert...


----------



## zena (22. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> tick, bist du ein bunny???



klar ist tick auch ein bunny   sind nicht alle männer irgendwo bunnies?


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> klar ist tick auch ein bunny   sind nicht alle männer irgendwo bunnies?


Wenn du meinst...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> klar ist tick auch ein bunny   sind nicht alle männer irgendwo bunnies?



http://www.bunny-tierernaehrung.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (22. Februar 2007)

argh...mistwetter...schneechaos in se/dk...komme net zur arbeit  wenigstens geht das internet jetzt wieder...war auch ausgefallen


----------



## atomica (22. Februar 2007)

ok, dann weiß ich ja, womit ich meinen Rucksack in Zukunft füllen werde


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> http://www.bunny-tierernaehrung.de/


Ernährung wird absolut überbewertet.


----------



## kawilli (22. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> *zähneknirsch* 10 Uhr geht auch... muss ich halt so früh aufstehen wie sonst auch unter der Woche...
> 
> Und was für ein Bunnymobil bekommen die Bunnys?



Hey Tick wer so spät aufsteht hat es verdient ein Bunny zu sein jetzt verpassen wir dir noch ein rosa Schleifchen dann stimmt auch das Outfit. 
Sag mal wenn du so spät anfängst kannst du doch eigentlich nur Beamter sein-oder?:kotz: 
Schlaf wird extrem überbewertet!

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kawilli (22. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> sind nicht alle männer irgendwo bunnies?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> argh...mistwetter...schneechaos in se/dk...komme net zur arbeit  wenigstens geht das internet jetzt wieder...war auch ausgefallen



Mensch Strandi hier ist Sonnenschein und 11 Grad, nein nicht minus. Du hast es ja nicht anderst gewollt. Was treibst du auch im kühlen Norden bei täglich 4 Std. Helligkeit und pro Woche 3 Sonnenstunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (22. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> argh...mistwetter...schneechaos in se/dk...komme net zur arbeit  wenigstens geht das internet jetzt wieder...war auch ausgefallen



Ätsch  

@Wolfi Ich geh jetzt biken geiles Wetter ne und du schaff gefälligst was! 

Gruß Karsten bis heute Abend


----------



## Bastiaan (22. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ätsch
> 
> @Wolfi Ich geh jetzt biken geiles Wetter ne und du schaff gefälligst was!
> 
> Gruß Karsten bis heute Abend



  wollt eigentlich auch biken, aber neiinnn, der basti hat noch nen a**ch voll hausaufgaben


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hey Tick wer so spät aufsteht hat es verdient ein Bunny zu sein jetzt verpassen wir dir noch ein rosa Schleifchen dann stimmt auch das Outfit.
> Sag mal wenn du so spät anfängst kannst du doch eigentlich nur Beamter sein-oder?:kotz:
> Schlaf wird extrem überbewertet!
> 
> Gruß Karsten


Hmmm... Soll ich Samstag Bunnymäßig kommen? 
Mit meinem Rosa Tütü usw.?  

Beamter: Neee... das war ich mal so ziemlich, das war nur schlecht...  
Ich bin die Eierlegenede Wollmilchsau in so einem kleinen IT-Unternehmen.


----------



## strandi (22. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Mensch Strandi hier ist Sonnenschein und 11 Grad, nein nicht minus. Du hast es ja nicht anderst gewollt. Was treibst du auch im kühlen Norden bei täglich 4 Std. Helligkeit und pro Woche 3 Sonnenstunden



darüber unterhalten wir uns nochmal wenn ich im sommer zwischen den ganzen blonden schwedinnen am strand liege und es nachts nur für 4 stunden dunkel ist


----------



## Bastiaan (22. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> darüber unterhalten wir uns nochmal wenn ich im sommer zwischen den ganzen blonden schwedinnen am strand liege und es nachts nur für 4 stunden dunkel ist



   da kommt man ja gar nich mehr zum schlafen....


----------



## strandi (22. Februar 2007)

war grad auf dem balkon


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> da kommt man ja gar nich mehr zum schlafen....


4 Stunden reichen doch...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Februar 2007)

Da könnte man fast einen Kicker für das Board bauen.  Nur schade, dass ihr bei so viel Schnee keinen Berg zum boarden habt.


----------



## strandi (22. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> da kommt man ja gar nich mehr zum schlafen....



wegen der helligkeit oder wegen der schwedinnen?


----------



## strandi (22. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da könnte man fast einen Kicker für das Board bauen.  Nur schade, dass ihr bei so viel Schnee keinen Berg zum boarden habt.



ham wir 
http://www.vangabacken.com/webcam.php
ca. 1 autostunde von malmö entfernt...naja, bei den verhältnissen vielleicht auch 2 autostunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (22. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> wegen der helligkeit oder wegen der schwedinnen?




das wollt ich dir überlassen 

edit:



			
				tick schrieb:
			
		

> 4 Stunden reichen doch...


manche verstehns nich


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> manche verstehns nich


was anderes hätte ich von dir noch nicht gedacht... tzzz tzzz tzzz...


----------



## Flugrost (22. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> sind nicht alle männer irgendwo bunnies?



Klar, große, kräftige, rohe, Whiskey saufende, sich mit andern stinkig schwitzend raufende ...








Bunnies?!


----------



## kawilli (22. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> 4 Stunden reichen doch...



Das sagt gerad der Richtige du Murmeltier. 
Ich laß mir vielleicht mein Auto verschandeln aber Rosa nein nie und Prosecco schmeckt Sch...e! 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also Essen selber mitbringen und mal auf eine Tour ohne längere Pausen einstellen


hm. hab im ersten moment überlegt, dass ich n paar brote von eva schnorre, aber wenn sie jetzt nur noch  mit bunny- tiernahrung unterwegs ist.... :kotz: dann lieber doch nich..... 
aus was besteht eigentlich bunny- tiernahrung? kleingepresste bunny`s? 



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sollten vor Ort deswegen Misstimmungen auftreten, könnte eine Spaltung der Gruppe weiterhelfen...


kein problem, kümmere mich um die abspalter! durch reifen abstechen oder verprügeln (> rösti!)


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Das sagt gerad der Richtige du Murmeltier.
> Ich laß mir vielleicht mein Auto verschandeln aber Rosa nein nie und Prosecco schmeckt Sch...e!
> 
> Gruß Karsten


Also 
1. 6 Nächte die Woche komme ich mit 4 Stunden aus (derzeit wieder Live gelebt) eine Nacht brauch ich dann aber doch mal mehr schlaf, wenns zwei Nächte werden, bin ich auch nicht traurig drum.  
2. Rosa Autos sind cool! Ich hatte beinahe mal ein rosa Bike...  
3. Prosecco schmeckt doch lecker...


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hm. hab im ersten moment überlegt, dass ich n paar brote von eva schnorre, aber wenn sie jetzt nur noch  mit bunny- tiernahrung unterwegs ist.... :kotz: dann lieber doch nich.....
> [SIZE="4]aus was besteht eigentlich bunny- tiernahrung? kleingepresste bunny`s? [/SIZE]
> 
> kein problem, kümmere mich um die abspalter! durch reifen abstechen oder verprügeln (> rösti!)


Also Bunnytiernahrung und seine Zusammensetzung...  
Ich fand die Erklärung beim Sportfutter so cool. Da haben die Bunnys extra lang dran zu knabbern...  

fürs verprügeln ist doch Atomia zuständig, Sie muss doch noch lernen, damit Levty beim nächsten mal heulend auf dem Boden liegt. *g*

@Atomia: Ach ja, Bilder sind neu oben... Selber Link.


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> fürs verprügeln ist doch Atomia zuständig, Sie muss doch noch lernen, damit Levty beim nächsten mal heulend auf dem Boden liegt. *g*


oh- was gibt`s denn da für feindseligkeiten? ich wollte ja beide morgen mitnehmen, brauch ich dann nen aufpasser, damit sich die  beiden nicht in die haare bekommen?  

ach ja, es besteht uneinigkeit über den treffpunkt. könnte mir vielleicht noch jemand den richtigen mitteilen? und vielleicht ne kontakt- tel- nrm damit ich anrufenkann und sagen,wie viel wir zu spät kommen?  

@ strandi: NEID! schick mir mal n bisschen schnee hierher!

@tick: tja, aufgepasst! tiermehl ist  nicht vegan.....


----------



## strandi (23. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @ strandi: NEID! schick mir mal n bisschen schnee hierher!



wenn´s nach mir ginge könntest du den ganzen schnee kriegen...will lieber frühling  haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (23. Februar 2007)

Der Samstags-Treffpunkt wurde verlegt!!!
Wenn wir ihn im Kaltenbrunner Tal wiedergefunden haben, geben wir euch Bescheid.
Also nicht wundern, wenn da ein oder zwei Biker ohne Plan in Gimmeldingen stehen und die ""Tourguides" fehlen...


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> oh- was gibt`s denn da für feindseligkeiten? ich wollte ja beide morgen mitnehmen, brauch ich dann nen aufpasser, damit sich die  beiden nicht in die haare bekommen?
> 
> ach ja, es besteht uneinigkeit über den treffpunkt. könnte mir vielleicht noch jemand den richtigen mitteilen? und vielleicht ne kontakt- tel- nrm damit ich anrufenkann und sagen,wie viel wir zu spät kommen?
> 
> ...


gimmeldingen sportplatz 10 Uhr. De Zimbo ist Master, tel von ihm hab ich und meine tel gibts auf meiner Homepage.

Edit: Und wenn man glaubt man liegt richtig...

De Zimbo Hast du mal einen Link zu Trainhunter????


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Der Samstags-Treffpunkt wurde verlegt!!!
> Wenn wir ihn im Kaltenbrunner Tal wiedergefunden haben, geben wir euch Bescheid.
> Also nicht wundern, wenn da ein oder zwei Biker ohne Plan in Gimmeldingen stehen und die ""Tourguides" fehlen...


Hab mal selbst gesucht... Trailhunter hält kein Kaltenbrunner Tal bereit.
Ich brauch nen Tourguide zum Tourpunkt...


----------



## Flugrost (23. Februar 2007)

Versuchs mal mit Schöntalstr.9 

Treff 1000.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Februar 2007)

@Tick:   PN gelesen?


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Tick:   PN gelesen?



Das finde ich.  
Aber da müssen wir durch Neustadt um zweimal auf das Weinbiet rauf zu kommen, oder ist das auch schon gekippt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (23. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hab mal selbst gesucht... Trailhunter hält kein Kaltenbrunner Tal bereit.



DOCH! Allerdings unter 'Königsmühle' ... 
http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/rendezvous/index.html?mpoint=neustadt_koenigsmuehle

Dann mal bis moin an eben dieser Stelle!


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Februar 2007)

...Weinbiet und meine geplante Tour werden komplett ersetzt.
So, ich werd jetzt den Arbeitsplatz wechseln und bin somit offline bis Montag...

Bis morsche!


----------



## kawilli (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute
@Flugrost Ok du hast gewonnen der Trail den Mari und ich gemeint haben zur Totenkopfhütte ist kein gelbes Kreuz sondern ein gelb/grünes Kreuz dicht daneben ist auch vorbei. 

@Tick Ich war heute mal auf deiner Webseite und frage mich seitdem,Warum schreibst du über dich selbst immer in der 3. Person? Tut mir leid aber das liest sich voll daneben.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kawilli (23. Februar 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...Weinbiet und meine geplante Tour werden komplett ersetzt.
> So, ich werd jetzt den Arbeitsplatz wechseln und bin somit offline bis Montag...
> 
> Bis morsche!



bist du jetzt traurig? Bitte nicht weinen.  

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Februar 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> @Flugrost Ok du hast gewonnen der Trail den Mari und ich gemeint haben zur Totenkopfhütte ist kein gelbes Kreuz sondern ein gelb/grünes Kreuz dicht daneben ist auch vorbei.



So und was haben wir jetzt gewonnen


----------



## kawilli (23. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> So und was haben wir jetzt gewonnen



Wieso wir du warst bei der Streitfrage doch gar nicht beteiligt und außerdem hast du ja schon einmal shutteln gewonnen aber wenn du willst kriegst du noch ein Bussi(natürlich von mir nicht von Zena). 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## atomica (23. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> De Zimbo Hast du mal einen Link zu Trainhunter????



cooler tippfehler 

aber wäre überlegenswert, das zum zweithobby zu machen - bestimmt gut für die kondition....


----------



## Flugrost (23. Februar 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> cooler tippfehler
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Rhein - Haardt Bahn oder gleich ICE?


----------



## atomica (23. Februar 2007)

rösti, deiner bilder sind echt der hammer...


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Februar 2007)

zimbo, du hast dich wohl nich durchsetzen können gegen die alten herren mit der tour- gestaltung? und ich nicht mit der start- zeit 11h.... wir sollten morgen ne selbsthilfe- gruppe machen mit: "ich will auch mal was sagen- durchsetzungsvermögen im alltag!" 

dann sind wir ja mal auf die alternativ- strecke gespannt!

@ strandi: jajaja! mir die 30 cm pauder und du bekommst hier den pseudo-winter - frühling....

@vernünftige atomica: es bleibt bei 8:50. wir sind dann pünktlich um 10:15h am treffpunkt. ich liebe es, wenn alle auf mich warten, dann komme ich mich so wichtig vor!   (rösti prügelt mich gerade nich- da darf ich solche sprüche reissen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (23. Februar 2007)

Mal so für die Nicht-Insider: Wo trfft Ihr Euch morgen und wann?
Hab keine Lust morgen alleine wo rum zu fahren.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Levty (23. Februar 2007)

Keine Benachrichtigung nötig.
Kann morgen nicht mitfahren, Zeitmangel.
Außerdem wird Rotwild RFR in Rotwild R.I.P umbenannt. Mehrere Risse gefunden, nachdem ich es geputzt habe. Unterrohr-Steurrohr. Haputschwingelager-Ladyleg. Dämpferaufnahme vorne. Sattelstütze.
Alles Mist. Jetzt Brief schreiben und ab damit zu S-Tec. Die schicken es weiter an Rotwild.

So viel von mir...


----------



## dave (23. Februar 2007)

@talybont:
... um 10 Uhr hier.

@lefty:
mein kumpel horst hat diese woche an seinem RFR auch einen riss an der schweißnaht steuerrohr/oberrohr entdeckt. das scheint beim RFR eine beliebte stelle zu sein.
hast dir ja zum glück vorsorglich ersatz zugelegt!


----------



## Flugrost (24. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> zimbo, du hast dich wohl nich durchsetzen können gegen die alten herren mit der tour- gestaltung? und ich nicht mit der start- zeit 11h.... wir sollten morgen ne selbsthilfe- gruppe machen mit: "ich will auch mal was sagen- durchsetzungsvermögen im alltag!"


Mönsch Maddin, vergiss es - dies wie ...


easymtbiker schrieb:


> @vernünftige atomica: es bleibt bei 8:50. wir sind dann pünktlich um 10:15h am treffpunkt. ich liebe es, wenn alle auf mich warten, dann komme ich mich so wichtig vor!   (rösti prügelt mich gerade nich- _da darf ich solche sprüche reissen_  )


...das. (Allah sieht nachts nit gut - da mach ich ma ne Ausnahme)


easymtbiker schrieb:


> dann sind wir ja mal auf die alternativ- strecke gespannt!


Ich werd dich - wie immer nit enttäuschen.  
@talybont, hast PN 
@Lev, schade, schade - schadhafter Rahmen genauso wie Zeitmangel!


----------



## bikeburnz (24. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Keine Benachrichtigung nötig.
> Kann morgen nicht mitfahren, Zeitmangel.
> Außerdem wird Rotwild RFR in Rotwild R.I.P umbenannt. Mehrere Risse gefunden, nachdem ich es geputzt habe. Unterrohr-Steurrohr. Haputschwingelager-Ladyleg. Dämpferaufnahme vorne. Sattelstütze.
> Alles Mist. Jetzt Brief schreiben und ab damit zu S-Tec. Die schicken es weiter an Rotwild.
> ...



kauf dir n anständiges Bike


----------



## strandi (24. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Rhein - Haardt Bahn oder gleich ICE?



so ne draisine is der hit  




puh bin ganz schön voll grad


----------



## ka-zwo (24. Februar 2007)

Hi,
wenn der Zeitplan stimmt, wartet ihr gerade auf den Maddin. Dass ihr auf mich nicht zu warten braucht, hab ich mitm Zimbo gestern schon per Tel geklärt. 
Hab heute leider doch keine Zeit.  

Aber dann bleibt mir wenigstens die Hoffnung, auf besseres Wetter morgen... Und die an Sicherheit grenzende Wahrscheinlichkeit (vom Hörensagen), dass es da beim Uphill etwas gemütlicher zugeht.. 

Also, haut rein und viel Spaß
Karsten


----------



## Speedbullit (24. Februar 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> so ne draisine is der hit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie geil der typ mit den knutschflecken auf dem bild ist ein kolleg von mir


----------



## strandi (24. Februar 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wie geil der typ mit den knutschflecken auf dem bild ist ein kolleg von mir



 is net wahr...tja jetzt ist er bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WW-Horst (24. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Keine Benachrichtigung nötig.
> Kann morgen nicht mitfahren, Zeitmangel.
> Außerdem wird Rotwild RFR in Rotwild R.I.P umbenannt. Mehrere Risse gefunden, nachdem ich es geputzt habe. Unterrohr-Steurrohr. Haputschwingelager-Ladyleg. Dämpferaufnahme vorne. Sattelstütze.
> Alles Mist. Jetzt Brief schreiben und ab damit zu S-Tec. Die schicken es weiter an Rotwild.
> ...



Willkommen im Club: mein RFR ist vor 4 Tagen über der Schweißnaht des Oberrohrs gerissen.
Ich hab die Schnautze voll und sattle auf Nicolai um.


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Februar 2007)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club: mein RFR ist vor 4 Tagen über der Schweißnaht des Oberrohrs gerissen.
> Ich hab die Schnautze voll und sattle auf Nicolai um.


Ich weiß nicht ob das besser ist... Wildsäue brechen auf jeden Fall auch viel zu häufig.  

Ansonsten war die TOur nett. Auch wenns nicht genau meinen geschlach getroffen hatte und ich heute dann irgendwie Kopfprobleme hatte.


----------



## zena (24. Februar 2007)

hi männer, hi bunnies
na wieviele berge seid ihr gefahren? ich war total überrascht dass wir gleich runtergefahren sind, sorry dass ich mich nicht von jedem verabschieden konnte. wir hatten auch noch einen schönen tag... an der loog-hütte ordentlich kuchen gegessen, röckchen gewaschen und getrocknet, über nackte jogger gelacht und gesichtspflege betrieben. danke bumble für die baby-creme anschließend hatten wir auf dem treppenweg eine extreme-bergläuferin erschräckt, deren spasstischen bewegungen der bumble sehr gut immitiert hat    und als könung waren wir noch an der dirtstrecke in NW und haben tables geübt. der no-footer klappt schon ganz gut  immerhin sind wir schon bissle geflogen, während dessen bumble ne halbe tüte pistazien gekillt hat  
kanns kaum erwarten nach winterberg zu fahren  

wer fährt morgen überhaupt in lümmeldingen?

ciao zena


----------



## Bastiaan (24. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> wer fährt morgen überhaupt in lümmeldingen?



iicchh  
obwohl ein hunde-*@&@&#)....-wetter is  

grtz


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Februar 2007)

hey leute, danek für`s mitfahren und die tour heute, hat tierisch spass gemacht!!!   



an die Früh- abbrecher: ich konnte es verstehen, war zu dem zeitpunkt auch schon total durchgefrohren, aber mein ehrgeiz liess das  nicht zu... 
ausserdem waren da vorne auch ohne tobsn voll die übermotivierten stress- heinis! ich war`s heute nicht! 
um 15h haben wir die andern alle nach hause geschickt und bin dann mit armin nochmal auf die loog, wir hatten dann 2h sonnenschein!  dazu noch nen freilaufenden hund, der un sangekläfft hat, die besitzer meinten, der ist sooooo lieb. nach 2min  haben wir beschlossen, das viech abzumurksen, das hat der dann auch gemerkt und hat sich endlich getrollt.
auf der abfahrt bekomme ich dann noch nen anschiss von nem wanderer wegen querfeldein... ich böse! 
um 17h hab ich aufgehört, nur armin musste noch mal weiter, kurz danach hat es heftig geregnet. armin, hast du es überlebt?

das ich immer noch schwer krank bin, belegen folgende tatsachen:
- 15min zu früh!!!!!! (is mir ja voll peinlich...)
- mit rösti 45min im loog haus gesessen!



ka-zwo schrieb:


> wenn der Zeitplan stimmt, wartet ihr gerade auf den Maddin.


danke, leute, dass  sich mein schlechter ruf schon bis ins saarland ausgebreitet hat!  


@lev: hätteste dein bike nich geputzt, dann hätteste von dem rahmenschaden auch nix mitbekommen. selber schuld!


----------



## talybont (24. Februar 2007)

Danke auch von mir an meinen Namensvetter, der eine tolle Runde zusammengebastelt hat  
habe mich heute in mehrfacher Hinsicht überwinden müssen: Wetter, Treppenstuffen, tiefes Geläuf und z.T. viel zu steile Abfahrten   Sowas befährt man doch eher mit Skiern!
Deswegen war ich des Öfteren am Limit. Aber trotzdem war es ein gutes Training für meine kaum vorhandene Fahrtechnik. Vielleicht gehe ich irgendwann mal zum Psychoonkel, um mir die Blockade aus der Murmel schubsen zu lassen und lege mir dann ein paar mm mehr Federweg zu  
Da das Wetter morgen ja eher noch bescheidener werden soll, lasse ich es mal ruhig angehen und kümmere mich mal um meine Steuererklärung :kotz: 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (25. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ... mit rösti 45min im loog haus gesessen!



Das, werter Freund werten wir als Deine persönliche Mondlandung! 

Schlussendlich hab ich übrigens nochmal ordentlichst den Hintern gewaschen bekommen - nein, falsch, in der Pfalz regnet es nie!



			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...um mir die Blockade aus der Murmel schubsen zu lassen...


 mal wieder ein rhetorisches Goldstückchen! 



			
				Zöna schrieb:
			
		

> wer fährt morgen überhaupt in lümmeldingen?


C`est moi qui va rire!


----------



## Levty (25. Februar 2007)

Bla hin oder her, Rahmen ist kaputt und geht am MO oder DI zu S-TEC zurück. Das wird dann wieder so einen Monat dauern :kotz:.
Glück im Unglück: Hab ja noch Ersatz.

Und falls ich einen neuen Rahmen, bzw reparierten Rahmen bekommen werde versuch ich den RFR zu verticken und einen würdigen Ersatz zu bekommen.

Und nächste Woche misch ich euch wieder auf .

PS: WIeder Internet daheim


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> PS: WIeder Internet daheim


AAARRRGGGG! wir hatten hier wochenlang ruhe und sinnvolle beiträge und jetzt kommt dieser spämmer zurück! warum? warum nur?



Levty schrieb:


> Und nächste Woche misch ich euch wieder auf .


falsch! ICH hab gerade grösste lust, dich nächsten samstag zu verprügeln!


----------



## Levty (25. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> falsch! ICH hab gerade grösste lust, dich nächsten samstag zu verprügeln!


Da musst du mich erst mal kriegen...  
Und falls du  vorhast, gibts


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Februar 2007)

eh, kleiner rothwild- racer, schau mal was ich im canyon- forum gefunden habe:




mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Zum Torque nur soviel: Auf unserem Prüfstand testen wir jedes Modell grundsätzlich bis zum Bruch (was einer realen Fahrleistung entspricht, die niemand jemals fahren wird). Der Multiforce-Prüfstand testet dabei sowohl Sattellast als auch Wiegetritt und Sprunglast. Beim Torque (das gilt für den 2006er und den 2007er) haben wir irgendwann Angst um unseren Prüfstand bekommen weil sowohl die Lasten als auch die Dauer deutlich über allen anderen Testrahmen lagen und der Torque immer noch nicht kaputt zu bekommen war. Wir haben den Test dann irgendwann ohne Bruch des Rahmens benendet.


hört sich doch gut an! 

zena ist die fahrwerksabstimmungs- meisterin! ich denke, niemand kann so perfekt wie zena die farbe der hinterbau- feder auf die bekleidung abstimmen wie sie!  
ach ja, an deinem neuem bike solltest du ne magura- gabel einbauen. für wechselnde klamotten empfiehlt sich der kauf mehrerer gabeln!


----------



## Kelme (25. Februar 2007)

Da geht nur eine Farbe, oder?


K.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das ich immer noch schwer krank bin, belegen folgende tatsachen:
> - 15min zu früh!!!!!! (is mir ja voll peinlich...)
> - mit rösti 45min im loog haus gesessen!



RESPEKT. Aber ehrlicherweise muss gesagt werden, dass du diese Peinlichkeit einer Frau zu verdanken hast   Eva mach weiter so  
Du wirst dieses Jahr noch öfters in verrauchten, überfüllen Almen sitzen. Wahrscheinlich noch länger, da der oder die sich dort die dringend benötigten Pausen holen. 
Trotz des schei$$ Regen bis Mittag war die Tour gelungen. Schade das sich ein Teil unbedingt den animalischen Gelüsten des menschlichen Körpers widmen wollte.  
Aber gestern abend war auch eine Flasche Bardolino fällig.  ohne Kuchen


----------



## han (25. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Schade das sich ein Teil unbedingt den animalischen Gelüsten des menschlichen Körpers widmen wollte.



lag aber vllt. auch am Monster Tempo, die ein paar von euch an den Tag gelegt haben.


----------



## zena (25. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> zena ist die fahrwerksabstimmungs- meisterin! ich denke, niemand kann so perfekt wie zena die farbe der hinterbau- feder auf die bekleidung abstimmen wie sie!
> ach ja, an deinem neuem bike solltest du ne magura- gabel einbauen. für wechselnde klamotten empfiehlt sich der kauf mehrerer gabeln!




hi martin,
die magura-seite habe ich auch schon entdeckt  da geht mir das herz auf, nur leider steckt da nicht viel federweg drin 
aber das ist tatsächlich eine marktlücke: bike-hersteller sollten sich mal gedanken machen über das stylische "baukasten-system". dafür würde ich sogar meinen großen kleiderschrank aufgeben 
bin grad dabei mein canyonchen etwas aufzupimpen. in rot-schwarz. habe mich in den marzocchi roco verguckt, das mit ner roten feder  vom kasi krieg ich noch seine michellin 2,4er reifen in rot und will auf den rahmen paar rote design-akzente setzen. warum rot fragt ihr euch?  na weil die blutspritzer nach dem sturz dann nicht so auffällig sind   

so long
zena


----------



## Levty (25. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> eh, kleiner rothwild- racer, schau mal was ich im canyon- forum gefunden habe:
> 
> *text*
> 
> hört sich doch gut an!


Ja, macht jeder Hersteller. Specialized prahlt auch damit, und was sieht man? Jedes 100. Demo versagt auch. Genau wie Rotwild.
Mal schauen wie ich nach einem Monat drauf bin. Möglicherweise verkaufe ich einfach das ganze Fully zeugs und amch nen gediegenen AlpenX mim Hardtail damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (25. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> warum rot fragt ihr euch?



weil rot agressiv wirkt und du damit viel gefährlicher ausschaust als du wirklich bist.


----------



## Levty (25. Februar 2007)

Magura Gabel?
Hier klicken: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264437
Nicht sehr schön...


----------



## zena (25. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> weil rot agressiv wirkt und du damit viel gefährlicher ausschaust als du wirklich bist.



genau so is es  wie im tierreich


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Februar 2007)

ich war vorhin noch auf den bergen unterwegs und hab sehen können, wie hier in hd die trails legalisiert werden. die schöne abfahrt von der holdermannseiche zur mausbachwiese wurde planiert und verbreitert, so dass diese jetzt nicht mehr unter die 2m- regel fallen kann. so viel zu den wald-zerstördenden mtb-ler...

hab oben noch amüsiert zugeschaut, wie ein trekkingrad- fahrer mit satteltaschen sich auf der verbockten abkürzung zum weissen stein versucht hat- da komme ich mit dem freerider kaum hoch  



Flugrost schrieb:


> Das, werter Freund werten wir als Deine persönliche Mondlandung!


du meinst: ein kleiner schritt für die menschheit, aber ein grosser für martin?


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich war vorhin noch auf den bergen unterwegs und hab sehen können, wie hier in hd die trails legalisiert werden. die schöne abfahrt von der holdermannseiche zur mausbachwiese wurde planiert und verbreitert, so dass diese jetzt nicht mehr unter die 2m- regel fallen kann. so viel zu den wald-zerstördenden mtb-ler...


Also da hätte ich wohl von Münz und Anebos heute Bilder machen sollen... Zwei nette Berge bei denen die 90% des Baumbestandes raus geholt haben. Dafür haben die viele nette neue Wege angelegt...  
Dafür haben wir dann auch auf dem Weg beim Uphill tiefe tiefe spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2007)

Hab mal versucht, einige Risse abzulichten, viel ist nicht rausgekommen, aber ein wenig:
Hauptschwingelager




Dämpferaufnahme




Wo genau



Jetzt können sich Leute auslassen, die was von Rahmengeometrien und Kräfteverteilungen verstehen...oder so...

Lev
 


Nja, hab mich jetzt vorerst mit den Fully-Plänen auf Eis gelegt, bis es sich geregelt hat. Hab jetzt auf jeden fall einen Favoriten für die nächste Affenschaukel, aber mal abwarten...


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hab mal versucht, einige Risse abzulichten, viel ist nicht rausgekommen, aber ein wenig:
> Hauptschwingelager
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schicke dann schon mal das Video deines 3m Drops an Rotwild und S-Tecs... 

Was willst du den gerne haben, wenn dein Rotwild nach Ersatz verkauft ist?


----------



## one track mind (26. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich schicke dann schon mal das Video deines 3m Drops an Rotwild und S-Tecs...



das muss das boot abkönnen. -aber echt.

rotwild wird total überschätzt....


----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> das muss das boot abkönnen. -aber echt.


Jow, denke ich auch!

@Tick:
Wird noch nicht verraten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (26. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Jetzt können sich Leute auslassen, die was von Rahmengeometrien und Kräfteverteilungen verstehen...oder so...


also ich würde sagen, auf das bike wirkt zuviel gewicht, vielleicht solltest du mal abnehmen... oder zumindest die haare schneiden!  




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich schicke dann schon mal das Video deines 3m Drops an Rotwild und S-Tecs...


jep! das ist gemein....


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> das muss das boot abkönnen. -aber echt.
> 
> rotwild wird total überschätzt....


Nicht wenn man damit stürzt.  
Bei einem Kumpel von mir verweigert Alutech sogar die Garantie weil der Rahmen verzogen ist, das würde nur unter imenser Krafteinwirkung passieren und das sei ein untypisches Fahrverhalten (nicht das er eine Wildsau Team hätte die angeblich alles mit machen würde  und das Bike ganze zwei Wochen alt war). 

Aber ich drücke dir beide Daumen damit du eine schnelle und ordentliche Garantieabwicklung bekommst (neuer Rahmen).


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> also ich würde sagen, auf das bike wirkt zuviel gewicht, vielleicht solltest du mal abnehmen... oder zumindest die haare schneiden!
> 
> 
> jep! das ist gemein....


 Nein YouTube!


----------



## zena (26. Februar 2007)

also wenn ich das so lese komme ich arg ins grübeln. ist die getestete steifigkeit und verarbeitungsqualität hochwertiger rahmen nur werbestrategie einschlägiger magazine oder ist die serienstreuung so imens groß?
ich versteh das wirklich nicht  lev und tick machen mit den bikes nix artfremdes, das müssen sogenannte freeride-rahmen aushalten. 
über die zickerei mancher hersteller kann ich mich nur aufregen  sind wir denn eine wegwerfgesellschaft? 
beim kauf des nächsten rahmens am bessten gleich ne rechtschutzversicherung abschließen. 

lev: wünsch dir viel glück bei den verhandlungen mit rotwild.

guter tipp: hol dir am bessten einen stahlrahmen, das kannst schweißen wenns bricht


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> also wenn ich das so lese komme ich arg ins grübeln. ist die getestete steifigkeit und verarbeitungsqualität hochwertiger rahmen nur werbestrategie einschlägiger magazine oder ist die serienstreuung so imens groß?
> ich versteh das wirklich nicht  lev und tick machen mit den bikes nix artfremdes, das müssen sogenannte freeride-rahmen aushalten.
> über die zickerei mancher hersteller kann ich mich nur aufregen  sind wir denn eine wegwerfgesellschaft?
> beim kauf des nächsten rahmens am bessten gleich ne rechtschutzversicherung abschließen.
> ...


Bei Tests können die nie rausfinden wie die Langlebigkeit von einem Rahmen ist. Dafür müssten die jeden Rahmen bis zum Brechen belasten. Aber die Tester bekommen die Bikes nur ausgeliehen. Also nix mit Kaputt machen.  
Und langzeittests machen bei kleinen Firmen nur Teamfahrer. Große Firmen hingegen bemühen einen Prüfstand.  
Bei kleinen Firmen ist auch längst nicht so viel Routine dabei, so dass da die Serienstreuung größer ist. 

Übrigens schweißt Voitl recht günstig Rahmen.  

Also mir kommen nur noch Bikes von großen Firmen mit top Garantieabwicklung ins Haus (Speci, Scott, Cannondale).


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Februar 2007)

@ lev: blöde frage: gibts eigentlich ne stelle an deinem radl, das nicht gebrochen ist?

@ zena: blöde sache, das mit dem stahl: meistens reißt es, wenn es an einer stelle ermüdet. wenn du es schweißt, dann ist die belastung rechts und links von der schweißnaht für das material höher, wenn es schon ermüdungserscheinungen zeigt, dann reißt es halt da... 

@ tick: yup, recht haste. noch besser isses mit der garantie, wenns ein händler macht, der wert drauf legt, dich als kunden zu halten! der gute mann hängt sich dann rein und du kannst sicher gehen, daß irgendwas geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> also ich würde sagen, auf das bike wirkt zuviel gewicht, vielleicht solltest du mal abnehmen... oder zumindest die haare schneiden!


Du willst 5kg abnehmen Schatz? Dann rasier dir mal die Beine.
...jaja die Sprüche sind alt.

So, grad abgeschickt: 




Dann mal toitoitoi. Ende der Woche ruf ich dort an und frag, ob was Wildes angekommen ist 

Danke für die Glückwünsche, wird schon schief gehen...


----------



## easymtbiker (26. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ende der Woche ruf ich dort an und frag, ob was Wildes angekommen ist


was wildes? hast du dich etwa mit verpackt?   

bin auch mal auf deren ihr urteil gespannt, ob das jetzt wirklich n rahmenschaden ist oder nur der lack risse hat... 

und: wenn du dir die beine rasierst, mach ich es auch!


----------



## kawilli (26. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Du willst 5kg abnehmen Schatz? Dann rasier dir mal die Beine.
> ...jaja die Sprüche sind alt.
> 
> So, grad abgeschickt:
> ...



Wünsch dir auch bestes Gelingen aber auf deinen Bildern konnte ich beim besten Willen nicht viel erkennen. Aber ich bin ja auch Brillenträger das hat nichts zu sagen.   

Gruß Karsten


----------



## eL (26. Februar 2007)

alder änder ma dein fahrstil!!

aber den holst du dir ja jetzt auf dem "Harten"

Warum halten rahmen bei einigen Jahrelang und bei einigen zerteilt sich schon das gefüge vom hinsehen.

naja wenn ich nen bauxitatom wäre würd ich bei fozzyBear und tickde auch reisaus nehmen und mich von meinen nachbarmolekülen abspalten.

vieleicht lasst ihr euch ma was anständiges schroinern ;-) Holz soll ja sooo lebendig sein und wenns bricht könnt ihr es wieder zusammenleimen oder den schroiner verkloppen.

in diesem sinne

eL


----------



## bikeburnz (26. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> also wenn ich das so lese komme ich arg ins grübeln. ist die getestete steifigkeit und verarbeitungsqualität hochwertiger rahmen nur werbestrategie einschlägiger magazine oder ist die serienstreuung so imens groß?
> ich versteh das wirklich nicht  lev und tick machen mit den bikes nix artfremdes, das müssen sogenannte freeride-rahmen aushalten.
> über die zickerei mancher hersteller kann ich mich nur aufregen  sind wir denn eine wegwerfgesellschaft?
> beim kauf des nächsten rahmens am bessten gleich ne rechtschutzversicherung abschließen.
> ...



wollt ausnahmsweise doch mal nochwas schreiben..  

nimm dir n Alutech oder Specialized..da gibts auch keine Probleme mit Kulanz und Service..
Canyon würd ich abraten..hab schon zu viele verdellte und gebrochene Rahmen von denen gesehn...	:kotz:


----------



## easymtbiker (26. Februar 2007)

welcome to: TECH TALK!


----------



## Bastiaan (26. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> welcome to: TECH TALK!



is doch egal, is ja ein spam thread, da darf man über alles reden  

jemand nen themen vorschlag?


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> nimm dir n *Alutech* oder Specialized..da gibts auch keine Probleme mit Kulanz und Service..


Alutech war als Scherz gemeint, oder? In Sachen Service und Kulanz ist Alutech meiner Erfahrung nach und der mehrerer Freunde von mir absolut das letzte, da ist ja Poison und Co. noch besser.  
Wenn du willst erzähl ich dir mal alle Geschichten per PM...


----------



## bikeburnz (26. Februar 2007)

ich kann nix negatives sagen, hatte auch noch keine Probs... 
Zumindest kann man mit Jü gut kommunizieren... versuch mal nen Vertrieb von irgendnem extravaganten US Hersteller zu kontaktieren...da kannste bis nächste Saison auf dein Rahmen o.ä. warten..


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ich kann nix negatives sagen, hatte auch noch keine Probs...
> Zumindest kann man mit Jü gut kommunizieren... versuch mal nen Vertrieb von irgendnem extravaganten US Hersteller zu kontaktieren...da kannste bis nächste Saison auf dein Rahmen o.ä. warten..


Da hast du ja recht, was Vertrieb, Extrawünsche etc. angeht ist er voll OK. Mit Jürgen im Bikepark rocken ist auch top! Antworten auf E-Mails kommen eigentlich immer am nächsten morgen zwischen 7 und 8 Uhr.  
Aber freu dich auf den ersten Rahmenbruch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (27. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ich kann nix negatives sagen, hatte auch noch keine Probs...


Kein Wunder nach zwei Hüpfern mit ner brandneuen Mühle.


			
				Tick schrieb:
			
		

> Alutech war als Scherz gemeint, oder? In Sachen Service und Kulanz ist Alutech meiner Erfahrung nach und der mehrerer Freunde von mir absolut das letzte, da ist ja Poison und Co. noch besser.
> Wenn du willst erzähl ich dir mal alle Geschichten per PM...





			
				Tick schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du ja recht, was Vertrieb, Extrawünsche etc. angeht ist er voll OK. Mit Jürgen im Bikepark rocken ist auch top!


Was jetzt?


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht lasst ihr euch ma was anständiges schroinern ;-) Holz soll ja sooo lebendig sein und wenns bricht könnt ihr es wieder zusammenleimen oder den schroiner verkloppen.


Von mir haste den Stuss, den Du erzählst bestimmt nicht ...

... hoffentlich nicht ...


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kein Wunder nach zwei Hüpfern mit ner brandneuen Mühle.
> 
> 
> Was jetzt?


Im Vertrieb und Verkauf top Service, danach bei Garantieabwicklung der schlechteste Laden den ich erlebt habe.


----------



## Flugrost (27. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Im Vertrieb und Verkauf top Service, danach bei Garantieabwicklung der schlechteste Laden den ich erlebt habe.



Klar, verkaufen wollense alle; ähnliches liest man leider auch vom Herrlinger.


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2007)

Sind die ganzen spammer gerade beim Putzfred, oder was???


----------



## Bastiaan (27. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sind die ganzen spammer gerade beim Putzfred, oder was???



tsja, ich bin nunma viel interessanter


----------



## Levty (27. Februar 2007)

Nein, die essen.


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> tsja, ich bin nunma viel interessanter


Da verwechselst du was, nicht du, sondern dein Putzfred!


----------



## one track mind (27. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sind die ganzen spammer gerade beim Putzfred, oder was???



is halt interessanter...


----------



## Bastiaan (27. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> is halt interessanter...



  ich hab aber schonmal schönere gesehn :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich hab aber schonmal schönere gesehn :kotz:


Also von der Bettkante würd ich die aber auch nicht schubsen... es sei denn die wollen das.


----------



## one track mind (27. Februar 2007)

@bastiaan: hast recht, aber ein golf ist kein schlechtes auto...


----------



## Kitticat (27. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kein Wunder nach zwei Hüpfern mit ner brandneuen Mühle.




zwei hüpfer   es gibt leute die hüpfen in 1 monat mehr als andere in einem ganzen radleben...


----------



## Flugrost (27. Februar 2007)

Andere sammeln jahrelang Erfahrung mit Alutech und reißen dann erst die Klappe auf.


----------



## Kitticat (27. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Andere sammeln jahrelang Erfahrung mit Alutech und reißen dann erst die Klappe auf.



warum so aggressiv?
freie meinungsäusserung ist erlaubt. und woher möchtest du wissen wieviel erfahrung burnz mit alutech hat?
ende der discussion!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> @bastiaan: hast recht, aber ein golf ist kein schlechtes auto...




stimmt..damit ein auto ein schlechtes sein kann, muß es erstmal ein auto sein 

ajo...die hesse wieder *gg* die höfliche art sich zu artikulieren im vorgängerpost nehm ich mir mal als beispiel (und NEIN, ICH BIN NET GEREIZT!!! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitticat (27. Februar 2007)

klaro, italiener sind ja auch die sanftmut in person


----------



## eL (27. Februar 2007)

das universum ist zu klein für euch beide!


----------



## Kitticat (27. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> das universum ist zu klein für euch beide!



für italiener und katzen? och, das geht schon...

mr. el hasde jetzt ein paar neue tatzen?


----------



## bikeburnz (27. Februar 2007)

Kitticat schrieb:


> für italiener und katzen? och, das geht schon...
> 
> mr. el hasde jetzt ein paar neue tatzen?



lol das reimt sich


----------



## eL (27. Februar 2007)

ne ick mein katzen und schroiner(nichtpraktizierende)

tatzen hab ich noch nicht. Für 2 bärentatzen schneiden die doch nicht ihren neuen bären an. Das problem sind die schuhe die ich bestellt hab und die ich von hibike erst in 3 wochen bekommen soll..... aber daran glaub ich genausowenig wie an den typen mit dem weißen bart und roten kittel kurz vor jahresende.

Hach und knieschoner brauch ich auch noch.... wo das gefahre mit euch immer so gefährlich iss.

ich geh jetz ma googln

eL


----------



## bikeburnz (27. Februar 2007)

es reichen dochnormale Skateschuhe oder so...  
Knieschoner empfehl ich dir FOX 911, die hab ich auch  und halten super.. 
Race face is auch nit schlecht aber zu teuer...  
Dainese würd ich lassen, die sind irgendwie so kurz und rutschen...


----------



## eL (27. Februar 2007)

ja für so starfahrer wie dich vieleicht..... 
ich hingegen hol mein skill aus den statussymbolen des bikesports..... und wenns nur nen paar schützer oder schüchen sind.
Ich mein, das auge fährt doch mit ;-)


----------



## Levty (27. Februar 2007)

Schuhe: Wanderschuhe (Hoch)
Schützer: RaceFace (Von denen gibt es zu viele im PW schon  )


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> es reichen dochnormale Skateschuhe oder so...
> Knieschoner empfehl ich dir FOX 911, die hab ich auch  und halten super..
> Race face is auch nit schlecht aber zu teuer...
> Dainese würd ich lassen, die sind irgendwie so kurz und rutschen...


Normale Skateschuhe sind das einzig wahre... 
Fox911 hab ich noch nicht getestet, sehen aber gut aus. Rutschen die???? 
Race Face ist absolut spitze. Der Preis ist aber wirklich etwas hoch.  
Dainese: Leicht, viel zu klein für einen Durchschnittsdeutschen, rutschen wie die Sau, und sündhaft teuer... Aber die X3 sollen das rutschen aufgegeben haben.


----------



## bikeburnz (27. Februar 2007)

die 911 rutschen 0! ich find sie sehr gut, da sie super halten und ausreichend Schutz bieten.. Die reichen auch bis ans Sprunggelenk runter..nit wie Dainese bis mitte Schienbein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (27. Februar 2007)

wo wir eh schon bim thema sind. gibts hier wo in der nähe en geschäfft wos die dinger gibt. hab kene lust die im i-net zu bestellen.


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> wo wir eh schon bim thema sind. gibts hier wo in der nähe en geschäfft wos die dinger gibt. hab kene lust die im i-net zu bestellen.


entweder bwb - bikers paradise die haben im sommer sowas auf lager, oder in ld velo discount, zur Not bestellen und dann anprobieren, wenns nicht ok ist, kauft jemand anders die...


----------



## Fusionrider (27. Februar 2007)

Bikerunner in Herxheim!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Hach und knieschoner brauch ich auch noch.... wo das gefahre mit euch immer so gefährlich iss.
> 
> ich geh jetz ma googln
> 
> eL


El wat is denn mit dir los?? Wirst du auf deine alten Tage ängstlich und rüstest auf  Oder willste STREIT


----------



## eL (27. Februar 2007)

STREIT...... wat sonst


----------



## eL (27. Februar 2007)

;-)


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> El wat is denn mit dir los?? Wirst du auf deine alten Tage ängstlich und rüstest auf  Oder willste STREIT
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 124950



Der reißt doch bloß wieder seine Berliner Schnauße uf. Wa?!  

eL wir sollten mal wieder gemeinsam biken gehen!


----------



## Flugrost (27. Februar 2007)

eL schrieb:


> STREIT...... wat sonst



 Sanftmut is die kleine Schwester von ...


----------



## zena (27. Februar 2007)

hallo jungs  
kennt sich jemand von euch aus mit aufkleber-drucken? brauche ein individuelles design für die motorhaube des bunny-mobils größe ca. 50x50cm. habe bei www.aufkleber-dealer.de gefragt und die wollen fast 70 euro dafür. 
hat jemand einen plotter im keller und möchte sich was dazuverdienen? oder ist wer geschickt mit der spritzpistole?

juhuuuuuuuuu meine pike ist eingebaut, schluss mit ausreden bei der abfahrt 

ciao zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (27. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> hallo jungs
> kennt sich jemand von euch aus mit aufkleber-drucken? brauche ein individuelles design für die motorhaube des bunny-mobils größe ca. 50x50cm. habe bei www.aufkleber-dealer.de gefragt und die wollen fast 70 euro dafür.
> hat jemand einen plotter im keller und möchte sich was dazuverdienen?
> 
> ...




könnte da für etwa 60 euro was regeln....hab wo praktikum gemacht der sowas macht, der würds sogar aufkleben und die sitzen bomben fest

edit: presie geändert, stimmten so nicht


----------



## zena (27. Februar 2007)

danke basti  
schick mir mal seine adresse rüber

gruß zena


----------



## MIBO (27. Februar 2007)

@ zena 

schick mir mal die Vorlage was du als Aufkleber möchtest, ich schau es mir mal an und sag dir ob ich es fertigen kann und was es kosten würde.


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Februar 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> @ zena
> 
> schick mir mal die Vorlage was du als Aufkleber möchtest, ich schau es mir mal an und sag dir ob ich es fertigen kann und was es kosten würde.


das da:





*jetzt ganz schnell duck un weg*


----------



## MIBO (27. Februar 2007)

kein Thema, den mach ich dann zusätzlich und kleb ihn klammheimlich ans Auto ...selbstverständlich keine wiederablösbare Folie


----------



## zena (27. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warte bis ich dich in die finger krieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (27. Februar 2007)

achja, zena....hast ne pn


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> warte bis ich dich in die finger krieg


oh- shit- ich hab`s befürchtet. bin zu weit gegangen....  da muss ich mir am samstag wohl ne alternativ- tour suchen.... hat jemand was im angebot?  



eL schrieb:


> STREIT...... wat sonst


dann such dir am besten dh-ler, die das maul gross aufreissen und nix drauf haben.... mit denen komme ich  immer ungewollt in streit... 

ach ja, basti, du hast keine pn....


----------



## Bastiaan (27. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, basti, du hast keine pn....



ähm....doch....aber nich von dir.....is auch besser so....


----------



## zena (27. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> oh- shit- ich hab`s befürchtet. bin zu weit gegangen....  da muss ich mir am samstag wohl ne alternativ- tour suchen.... hat jemand was im angebot?



 nein martin du bist nicht mehr sicher im pfälzer-wald...ich hab meine amazonen zusammengetrommelt und die werden dich jagen... 
ich zeig dir schon was frauen am steuer alles können


----------



## Bastiaan (27. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ich zeig dir schon was frauen am steuer alles können



kann ich dir auch so sagen...autos zu schrott fahren

*duck*


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> nein martin du bist nicht mehr sicher im pfälzer-wald...ich hab meine amazonen zusammengetrommelt und die werden dich jagen...


ähm, *schluck* ok, äh, hier sind ja so viele protektoren- fachleute, wo bekomme ich schützer für , äh, einen besonders männlichen bereich her... ich glaub, ich sollte mich zukünftig besser gegen tieftritte schützen....


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Februar 2007)

eishockeybedarf oder mx-bedarf *g*
MÄNNER brauchen sowas übrigens net


----------



## one track mind (27. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ähm, *schluck* ok, äh, hier sind ja so viele protektoren- fachleute, wo bekomme ich schützer für , äh, einen besonders männlichen bereich her... ich glaub, ich sollte mich zukünftig besser gegen tieftritte schützen....



guckst du hier:

http://www.nuttybuddy.com/#

-das xl-modell nennt sich "mongo"


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> guckst du hier:
> 
> http://www.nuttybuddy.com/#
> 
> -das xl-modell nennt sich "mongo"



Da kann er mal richtig dick auftragen... 
Das macht sich sicher unterm Lycra richtig geil...


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> dann such dir am besten dh-ler, die das maul gross aufreissen und nix drauf haben.... mit denen komme ich  immer ungewollt in streit...


Ich könnte mich da anbieten... Große Schnauze beweise ich hier ja ab und an, DH fahre ich auch, nix drauf haben... hmmm.... Krieg ich auch noch hin... Streiten kann ich mich auch gut!  



easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, basti, du hast keine pn....


Ich hab auch keine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (27. Februar 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> MÄNNER brauchen sowas übrigens net


richtige männer prügeln frauen, oder wie darf ich das verstehen? du kannst mir ja nachhilfe geben, was n richtigen mann deiner meinung nach ausmacht!  
(sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es mich nich interessiert....)



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Da kann er mal richtig dick auftragen...
> Das macht sich sicher unterm Lycra richtig geil...


yeah! push- up! endlich auch für den mann! wie heisst xl nochmal? mongo oder mango?  



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich da anbieten... Große Schnauze beweise ich hier ja ab und an, DH fahre ich auch, nix drauf haben... hmmm.... Krieg ich auch noch hin... Streiten kann ich mich auch gut!


ne, du fällst nicht in das schema. du hast mich beim erstem kontakt nicht grundlos dumm angemacht. vielleicht bist du einfach zu intelligent dafür.....


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ne, du fällst nicht in das schema. du hast mich beim erstem kontakt nicht grundlos dumm angemacht. vielleicht bist du einfach zu intelligent dafür.....


Hey du alder, willst mich anmache und mich als inligent oder so beschimpfe? 





Ist das schon besser?


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hab mal versucht, einige Risse abzulichten, viel ist nicht rausgekommen, aber ein wenig:
> Hauptschwingelager
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Mann Lev. Was schaffst Du denn schon wieder???

Läuft das mit der Gewährleistungsabwicklung? Oder zicken die von Rotwild?


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ne, du fällst nicht in das schema. du hast mich beim erstem kontakt nicht grundlos dumm angemacht. vielleicht bist du einfach zu intelligent dafür.....




da hast du (der-tick.de ) aber nochmal glück gehabt


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> richtige männer prügeln frauen, oder wie darf ich das verstehen? du kannst mir ja nachhilfe geben, was n richtigen mann deiner meinung nach ausmacht!
> (sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es mich nich interessiert....)



kein problem..die wichtigste lektion hast du per pn bekommen - wenn du sie sehen kannst, biste auf dem richtigen weg ein mann zu werden..wenn nicht - nun   dann ist alles verlorene zeit (säue vor die perlen...oder so).

das mit dem verprügeln klingt toll..sagst du das auch in gegenwart von frauen? die stehen da bestimmt drauf und rennen dir 24/7 hinterher


----------



## Levty (28. Februar 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Oh Mann Lev. Was schaffst Du denn schon wieder???
> 
> Läuft das mit der Gewährleistungsabwicklung? Oder zicken die von Rotwild?



Hm, gestern erst eingeschickt. Mal sehen, am DO oder FR rufe ich bei denen mal an. Das Problem ist, dass die Rechnung nicht auf meinen Namen läuft *schluck* aber die Registreirung vom Rahmen über Rotwild schon...
Nja, wenn S-Tec sich quer stellt, mach ichs direkt über Rotwild!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ich zeig dir schon was frauen am steuer alles können



Das kann ich bestätigen; war schon als "Rechtsfahrer" mit dabei   UPS und tschüss und weg


----------



## Levty (28. Februar 2007)

Wasn los? Nix spammen oder waS?


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wasn los? Nix spammen oder waS?


Also ich kann das auch nicht verstehen... 
Zena hat auch nicht mehr gegen die bösen bösen Jungs angekämpft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (28. Februar 2007)

Hehe:





Edit:


			
				tick schrieb:
			
		

> Zena hat auch nicht mehr gegen die bösen bösen Jungs angekämpft.


Das ist klar:


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hehe:


Also am 02.07. und am 03.07. fährst du also nicht mit, oder wie?


----------



## Levty (28. Februar 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also am 02.07. und am 03.07. fährst du also nicht mit, oder wie?


Sozusagen


----------



## zena (28. Februar 2007)

hi lev 
ist dieses wirrwarr das weibliche gehirn?
jetzt versteh ich endlich wie das da oben abläuft  und wenn frau vor einer kante steht meldet der hauptprozessor: NO  

jetzt mal zum ernst des lebens: 
kann mir jemand (ganz ins geheime) eine pn schicken wo wir uns am samstag treffen? 

kleine gegebenheit heute im praxis-alltag: mit patient smaltalk geführt und rausbekommen dass er auch mtb fährt (weinbiet/loog und lambertsX). beiläufig kams raus dass er oben OHNE fährt.   OH SCHRECK  
schnell auf die kartei geguckt... puh es war doch nicht kurt  

greets zena


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Februar 2007)

rock am ring  
ich hab doch 100x gesagt, dass rock im park cooler ist... naja, dann kommt lev halt nich mit, umso besser!  
musst jemand anderen suchen, der den begleitenden erziehungsberechtigten spielt!  hehe.....


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> kleine gegebenheit heute im praxis-alltag: mit patient smaltalk geführt und rausbekommen dass er auch mtb fährt (weinbiet/loog und lambertsX). beiläufig kams raus dass er oben OHNE fährt.   OH SCHRECK
> schnell auf die kartei geguckt... puh es war doch nicht kurt


LOL!  

ach ja, die unterschiede zwischen mann und frau.... im spiegel vor 2-3 ausgaben kam n netter artikel über die neusten erkenntnisse: prinzipiell gibt`s keine unterschiede! alles nur erziehung/ gesellschaftssache. 
und männer haben genauso angst vor nem drop- sie geben es nur nicht zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (28. Februar 2007)

fährst du da mitm fahrrad hin?
das ist doch am nürburgring oder? cool...dann kann man biken und mucke hören gleichzeitig ohne störende stöpssel in den ohren


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> fährst du da mitm fahrrad hin?
> das ist doch am nürburgring oder? cool...dann kann man biken und mucke hören gleichzeitig ohne störende stöpssel in den ohren


fahrrad hätte vorteile. hab schon mitbekommen, dass die campingplätze dort bis zu 20km entfernt sind..... ohne mich!


----------



## zena (28. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> LOL!
> 
> ach ja, die unterschiede zwischen mann und frau.... im spiegel vor 2-3 ausgaben kam n netter artikel über die neusten erkenntnisse: prinzipiell gibt`s keine unterschiede! alles nur erziehung/ gesellschaftssache.
> und männer haben genauso angst vor nem drop- sie geben es nur nicht zu!



ENDLICH    
spricht hier einer ein wares wort. hab ich doch gesagt: männer sind manchmal auch bunnies nur die gebens net gern zu. und das soll auch so bleiben denn frauen wollen auch keine bunny-memmen. 
und wenn ich mal ein balg in diese schöne welt setzten sollte dann wirds auch richtig erzogen ( zum ersten geburtstag ein fully+ fullface, mit 5 das erste tatoo, mit 10 profivertrag bei rocky-mountain, mit 15 star im roam teil 10 und wenns ein mädel wird dann... ... eben das gleiche nur in rosa) 
aber zum glück macht ja biken unfruchtbar


----------



## DukeLC4 (28. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hehe:


 
Man sieht sich dort. 
Wir sind immer am "Campingplatz am Nürburgring".
Jedenfalls die letzten 6 Jahre.


----------



## Flugrost (28. Februar 2007)

Duke, Lev - was bedeutet "5 Euro Müllpfand"?
... das steht auf der Karte ...


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Februar 2007)

du bekommst 2 mülltüten und wenn du die voll (egal mit was) wieder abgibst, bekommste 5 euro. es bleiben bei der veranstaltung aber trotzdem tonnenweise müll bis hin zu kompletten wohnzimmereinrichtungen auf den campingplätzen zurück!


----------



## Flugrost (28. Februar 2007)

Axo, dann geb ich dem Lev mal meinen Sperrmüll mit - nehmen die auch alte Autos? Ich hätte da...


----------



## Levty (28. Februar 2007)

Ich brauch ein Auto. Was hätteste schönes?


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Februar 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Axo, dann geb ich dem Lev mal meinen Sperrmüll mit - nehmen die auch alte Autos? Ich hätte da...


das is kein problem. lade das auto mit dem müll voll, hinfahren und 3 tage darin party feiern. dann einfach ohne auto abreisen. nummerschilder und rahmennummer entfernen. der veranstalter freut sich. 

aber auf den festivals ist es am letzem morgen immer so extrem assozial, wenn die leute ihr zuviel mitgebrachtes essen durch die gegend werfen, alles kaputt machen und zum schluss alles angezündet wird.....


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Februar 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich brauch ein Auto. Was hätteste schönes?


du und auto? um deine persöliche co2- bilanz wieder in ordnung zu bringen,werde ich deine katze abmurksen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (28. Februar 2007)

...ist ja gut.


----------



## Flugrost (28. Februar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> aber auf den festivals ist es am letzem morgen immer so extrem assozial, wenn die leute ihr zuviel mitgebrachtes essen durch die gegend werfen, alles kaputt machen und zum schluss alles angezündet wird.....



...was im Endeffekt besser als die Bühnenshow klingt - ... aber dafür 1xx ulen berappen? Da geh ich lieber nach Frankreich zu deren Entgleisungen...

Lev, das Auto is zu teuer.


----------



## easymtbiker (1. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...was im Endeffekt besser als die Bühnenshow klingt - ....


 ich denke, das viele auch nur dorthin gehen, um 1x im jahr so richtig die sau raus zu lassen...... animalische urinstinkte und so....






			
				Bernd Stromberg schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin die perfekte mischung aus jung und sehr erfahren.... sowas findet man heutzutage nur noch auf dem strassenstrich


----------



## der-tick.de (1. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ENDLICH
> spricht hier einer ein wares wort. hab ich doch gesagt: männer sind manchmal auch bunnies nur die gebens net gern zu. und das soll auch so bleiben denn frauen wollen auch keine bunny-memmen.
> und wenn ich mal ein balg in diese schöne welt setzten sollte dann wirds auch richtig erzogen ( zum ersten geburtstag ein fully+ fullface, mit 5 das erste tatoo, mit 10 profivertrag bei rocky-mountain, mit 15 star im roam teil 10 und wenns ein mädel wird dann... ... eben das gleiche nur in rosa)
> aber zum glück macht ja biken unfruchtbar


Psychologische Selbstüberlistung oder hoffnungslose Selbstüberschätzung sind zwei gute Wege zum Kantenklatscher werden... (Unisex Rezept)


----------



## Levty (1. März 2007)

*hust*
Haben wir hier überhaupt Kantenklatscher?

Was zum Thema Stromberg:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kPpUBOxDy4k


----------



## der-tick.de (1. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> *hust*
> Haben wir hier überhaupt Kantenklatscher?
> 
> Was zum Thema Stromberg:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kPpUBOxDy4k


Zumindest eine die es werden will...  

Ansonsten bin ich auch so ein Bunny das daran viel Spaß findet.
Wobei ich ja auch noch so ein Flatdroper bin.


----------



## Flugrost (1. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich denke, das viele auch nur dorthin gehen, um 1x im jahr so richtig die sau raus zu lassen...... animalische urinstinkte und so....



Die werden später dann zu Freizeitanarchisten und werfen mit einem Lächeln auf den verkniffenen Lippen ihre Altglasflaschen nach 2000 in den Container.


----------



## one track mind (1. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das is kein problem. lade das auto mit dem müll voll, hinfahren und 3 tage darin party feiern. dann einfach ohne auto abreisen. nummerschilder und rahmennummer entfernen. der veranstalter freut sich.



und hier noch ein beispiel, wie man sehr elegant rahmennummer und nummernschilder entfernt:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tXxKR3zmUJw&mode=related&search=


----------



## face-to-ground (1. März 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3UgjYhC87CA

ich glaube, ich wechsle das hobby...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (1. März 2007)




----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. März 2007)

The way of life  
Müssen nur aufpassen, dass die Wanderer nicht irgendwann Bike abschießen veranstalten.


----------



## der-tick.de (1. März 2007)

Habt ihr überhaupt schon einen Plan fürs Wochenende?


----------



## Bastiaan (1. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Habt ihr überhaupt schon einen Plan fürs Wochenende?



freitag    - freunde treffen(saufen)
samstag  - tauchkurs/freunde treffen(saufen)
sonntag  - biken


----------



## der-tick.de (1. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> freitag    - freunde treffen(saufen)
> samstag  - tauchkurs/freunde treffen(saufen)
> sonntag  - biken


Wie alt bist du denn??? War da nicht was? Darfst du überhaupt schon saufen?


----------



## Bastiaan (1. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du denn??? War da nicht was? Darfst du überhaupt schon saufen?



das liegt daran wie du das "dürfen" meinst  
vom staat aus - NEIN
von den eltern aus -  JA (wenn ichs nich übertreib)

edit: aber sowas hast du ja früher nich gemacht, da gabs fanta und wenns ne ganz wilde party war sogar cola


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (1. März 2007)

Bastl schrieb:
			
		

> das liegt daran wie du das "dürfen" meinst
> vom staat aus - NEIN
> von den eltern aus - JA (wenn ichs nich übertreib)



Karamalz oder Appelkorn (*würg*)?

Tick, C`dale wurde schon immer überbewertet - wie weit is der Richter?

Start vorr. Sa, 1000 in Lambrecht am Bahnhof.


----------



## Bastiaan (1. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Karamalz oder Appelkorn (*würg*)?



nein lass mal lieber


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hehe:



Hehe. Der Lev. Nur 10 Jahre nach mir fängst Du auch mit der ******* an  Ich war damals allerdings erst 16 Jahre  Dafür kamen aber noch geile Bands: KISS, Aerosmith, Bush, Silverchair und noch paar echt laute, die aber irgendwie von der Alkoholbenebelung überschattet wurden 

Grüß mir Velvet Revolver. Ich hoffe, die machen noch eine Europa Tournee dieses Jahr. 

Seit man den Wagen nicht mehr auf den Campingplatz mitnehmen darf, fahre ich nicht mehr hin. Ist mir die Schlepperei der Bierreserven einfach nicht wert


----------



## Levty (1. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> freitag    - freunde treffen(saufen)
> samstag  - tauchkurs/freunde treffen(saufen)
> sonntag  - biken


----------



## Flugrost (1. März 2007)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Seit man den Wagen nicht mehr auf den Campingplatz mitnehmen darf, fahre ich nicht mehr hin. Ist mir die Schlepperei der Bierreserven einfach nicht wert








Brauchst Du mehr, als da reinpasst?


----------



## strandi (1. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Brauchst Du mehr, als da reinpasst?



und dann gibt´s ja auch noch camelback


----------



## Bastiaan (1. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


>


da macht wohl jemand (bis auf den tauchkurs) das gleiche



strandi schrieb:


> und dann gibt´s ja auch noch camelback


nicht zu vergessen, es gibt so helme oder kappen wo man bier dosen/flaschen reinstellen kann 

soa, feierabend, war lang genug im ibc ich glaub ich geh mal schlafen hab ja morgen ne &(@(&$ franz. arbeit  

nein es ist nicht früh, bin einfahc nur müde


----------



## easymtbiker (1. März 2007)

pah- kindergarten! jetzt schaut mal, wann der onkel martin schon auf geilen festivals war:



(da waren die meisten von euch noch nich mal in der planung....   )
ich war damals 14 und allein auf dem festival. muss mal meine eltern fragen, ob die echt nicht wussten, wo ich da  hingegangen bin  aber umso besser, neben aze kamen noch van halen (einziges konzert der 1984- tour in europa), ozzy osborne (damals noch halbwegs lebendig), dio, accept, mötley crüe usw. 



ok, samstag tour. uhrzeit: definitiv zu früh! treffpunkt zu weit im pw! aber egal,m ich werde kommen und für mitfahrer: rechzeitig platz bei mir reservieren!



Flugrost schrieb:


> Die werden später dann zu Freizeitanarchisten und werfen mit einem Lächeln auf den verkniffenen Lippen ihre Altglasflaschen nach 2000 in den Container.


du meinst doch nich etwa mich?


----------



## guru39 (1. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> pah- kindergarten! jetzt schaut mal, wann der onkel martin schon auf geilen festivals war:



geil da war isch auch isch wusste doch das isch disch kenne.  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Flugrost (1. März 2007)

Zwei Jahre später waren Metallica im Wildpark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (1. März 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> geil da war isch auch isch wusste doch das isch disch kenne.
> 
> Gruß Guru.


hey, guru! stimmt! damals! jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein!  


@ rösti: hab mal gerüchteweise gehört, dass metallica 85 in käfertal im jugendzentrum gespielt haben.... damals waren die noch nich so bekannt....

86 im  wildpark ? auch monsters of rock?


----------



## Flugrost (1. März 2007)

Da hapich was verwexelt, interessanter Link zum Thema.
Ich war 87 in PF. /85 haben die aber auch schon auf dem Festival gespielt, hatten aber schon immer nebenher Auftritte in kleinen Clubs - waren damals auch "Independent".


----------



## guru39 (1. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hey, guru! stimmt! damals! jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein!



Genau, du warst der kleine der heulend an der Bierbude gestanden ist und nichts bekommen hat


----------



## Levty (1. März 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Genau, du warst der kleine der heulend an der Bierbude gestanden ist und nichts bekommen hat



Bash 



			
				Basti schrieb:
			
		

> da macht wohl jemand (bis auf den tauchkurs) das gleiche


Man muss Prioritäten setzen, lieber kleiner Freund .


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> pah- kindergarten! jetzt schaut mal, wann der onkel martin schon auf geilen festivals war:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Van Halen habe ich dann 1 Jahr später gesehen und fand sie bescheiden. Auch Ozzy war DA nicht mehr lebendig  

Egal... 1984. Da gibt´s doch ein gleichnamiges Album van Van Halen  Laß mal überlegen. Da bin ich als 3jähriger beim lokalen "Rock unter der Brücke" in Rüsselsheim rumgehüpft. Gibt´s sogar irgendwo ein Foto: Ich nackig auf der Bühne


----------



## Levty (2. März 2007)

Da kann ich leider nicht mitreden.


----------



## der-tick.de (2. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> das liegt daran wie du das "dürfen" meinst
> vom staat aus - NEIN
> von den eltern aus -  JA (wenn ichs nich übertreib)
> 
> edit: aber sowas hast du ja früher nich gemacht, da gabs fanta und wenns ne ganz wilde party war sogar cola


Also ich hab mit 18 das Wodkasaufen angefangen (aus Flaschen) und mal ein halbes Jahr mit ein paar Russen Sprit pur gesoffen (96%iger Alkohol).  
Aber das ist lang her und war erlaubt... Wobei... der Sprit pur war ilegal, weil ohne Steuermarke aus Russland.  
Saufen zerstört deine Leistungsfähigkeit! Ich bin mitlerweile nur noch GelegenheitsGenussTrinker.  Meinst du warum ich bei den Touren immer vorne mit fahre, nur weil ich nicht Saufe!  
und 20 Stunden / Woche Sport treibe


----------



## der-tick.de (2. März 2007)

@Zena / Atomia : Am 15.04. gibts meinen nächsten Kantenklatschkurs ganz offiziel in meinem heimischen Wald (Freeride-Workshop). Für euch aber auch gerne früher und ein wenig nördlicher. 
Edit: Am 15.04. können natürlich auch alle anderen interessierten kommen. Vorher ameldung per PM / Mail.


----------



## el Zimbo (2. März 2007)

Howdiho!

Was geht eigentlich morgen/wo treffen wir uns???
Ihr könnt mir auch gerne per PN antworten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Start vorr. Sa, 1000 in Lambrecht am Bahnhof.



Bestätigt.   Nach langen Telefonkonferenzen 1000h Lambrecht Bahnhof. Dann mal wettermäßig schauen ob Richtung DÜW oder Lambrecht-Drachenfels........
@ Badenser. Gugt ihr Uhrzeit. Eva treib die Burschen an


----------



## el Zimbo (2. März 2007)

Eigentlich sollten wir wegen dem Wetter eher später starten,
es soll morgens regnen und im Laufe des Tages besser werden...


----------



## Flugrost (2. März 2007)

... schon klar, Zimbo!


----------



## der-tick.de (2. März 2007)

eigentlich sollten wir das eh weiter nach hinten ziehen da ich erst um 16.30 Uhr erst Dienstende beim THW habe...


----------



## Levty (2. März 2007)

Joa, 1000 ist zu früh...


----------



## atomica (2. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Badenser. Gugt ihr Uhrzeit. Eva treib die Burschen an



ich werde mein bestes geben! für irgendwas muss es ja gut gewesen sein, dass ich ERZIEHUNGswissenschaft im Nebenfach hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. März 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> ich werde mein bestes geben! für irgendwas muss es ja gut gewesen sein, dass ich ERZIEHUNGswissenschaft im Nebenfach hatte



Lass dich knuddeln


----------



## el Zimbo (2. März 2007)

...mit antiautoritärer Erziehung kommst du bei dem Russen aber nicht weit,
und bei Martin isses sowieso zu spät... 

Na gut, 10:00 Uhr - und viel Gemecker wegen dem Wetter, vor allem
wenn wir dann klatschnass sind und die Sonne rauskommt.


----------



## Levty (2. März 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> ich werde mein bestes geben! für irgendwas muss es ja gut gewesen sein, dass ich ERZIEHUNGswissenschaft im Nebenfach hatte


Naja, mernkt man nicht wirklich.
Oder bezeichnest du es als Erziehung, wenn du Autofahrern vor dir wilde Handzeichen und Lichhupe gibst kombiniert mit dichtem Auffahren?


----------



## Bastiaan (2. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Man muss Prioritäten setzen, lieber kleiner Freund .



bei mir ist das halt der tauckurs, lieber großer Freund .


----------



## atomica (2. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Naja, mernkt man nicht wirklich.
> Oder bezeichnest du es als Erziehung, wenn du Autofahrern vor dir wilde Handzeichen und Lichhupe gibst kombiniert mit dichtem Auffahren?



och lev, du spielverderber....


----------



## Levty (2. März 2007)

Wieso? Mir machts auch Spaß !


----------



## Levty (2. März 2007)

Nachrichten von S-Tec: Die haben den Rahmen sofort weitergeschickt an Rotwild. Das mit der Rechnung war i.O.
Nachrichten von Magura: Die Gustav, die ich eingesendet habe, haben die repariert und die ist am DI oder MI da . Ohne was zu blechen  Service!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Nachrichten von S-Tec: Die haben den Rahmen sofort weitergeschickt an Rotwild. Das mit der Rechnung war i.O.
> Nachrichten von Magura: Die Gustav, die ich eingesendet habe, haben die repariert und die ist am DI oder MI da . Ohne was zu blechen  Service!



Lev ein weiser Rat von einem älteren Mitstreiter. Studiere am besten irgend einen Metallberuf. Dann kannst du deinen Schrott immer selbst wieder zusammen bauen


----------



## der-tick.de (2. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Lev ein weiser Rat von einem älteren Mitstreiter. Studiere am besten irgend einen Metallberuf. Dann kannst du deinen Schrott immer selbst wieder zusammen bauen


Alu Schwißen und Naben etc. reparieren kannst du nicht so wirklich studieren, oder? Diplom-Alu-Schweißer... Hmmm... Oder doch MBA und Master?  
Dann doch lieber Aluschweißer lernen und Schlosser oder Uhrmacher oder sowas...  

Alternativ hillft aber auch täglich Mc. Giver (oder wie man den auch immer schreibt) zu schauen. Tool Time hilft auch, um zu lernen was man nicht machen sollte. Und fürs grobe dann noch das A-Team!


----------



## eL (2. März 2007)

98 prozentig war devinitiv zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> 98 prozentig war devinitiv zuviel



Oder er ist als Kind mal vom Wickeltisch geschubst worden  
Schaut euch dieses Video mal an und urteilt dann selbst. Ist zwar sehr lang, aber die ersten 20min langen schon. Echt krass. Hat zwar mit biken recht wenig zu tun, aber es sollte vielleicht doch der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt werden.
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-7859909765349743827


----------



## easymtbiker (2. März 2007)

mir is immer noch schlecht..... wie kann man sich donnerstag abends nur so zulaufen lassen.... war heute morgen ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich urlaub nehmen soll....
naja, dafür werde ich mich heute abend zurück halten, damit wir morgen pünktlich am treffpunkt sind!  @atomica und lev: 8:50 rohrbach poscht!

von wolfman bin ich etwas enttäuscht. hab gedacht, dass er jetzt seine karte von woodstock posted, aber er scheint das wohl verpasst zu haben... 

@guru: wie? du hast die geschichte am bierstand mitbekommen? und mir kein bier zukommen lassen??? das gibt minuspunkte.... ne, das ist noch nich verjährt!  

@armin: monsters 87 war ich auch am start! klaro- metallica war damals noch echt geil! und die legendäre deep purple reunion..... 
interessanter link. monsters 88 war ich leider nich, da hats ja echt heftige ausschreitungen gegeben. n kumpel hat erzählt, dass die leute dort wettrennen über parkende autos gemacht haben.... 


ach ja, hab vor, ostern ne woche auf grancan zu fliegen, interessierte können  sich ja bei mir melden.



			
				lev schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du Autofahrern vor dir wilde Handzeichen und Lichhupe gibst kombiniert mit dichtem Auffahren


äh? ist das eva`s fahrstil? musst mir mal mehr über unsere erzieherin erzählen!


----------



## talybont (2. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Schaut euch dieses Video mal an und urteilt dann selbst. Ist zwar sehr lang, aber die ersten 20min langen schon. Echt krass. Hat zwar mit biken recht wenig zu tun, aber es sollte vielleicht doch der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt werden.
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-7859909765349743827


Habe ich doch schon mal irgendwo gehört. Ob da was dran ist, maße ich mir nicht an zu beurteilen. Vorstellen könnte ich es mir...
siehe Mondlandung etc...

aber, wie kommt man vom Biken denn nun darauf?


----------



## easymtbiker (2. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-7859909765349743827



hab ca. 3sek angeschaut. ist doch ne 9/11 verschwörungstheorie? meine meinung: schmarrrrrn!
ich glaub auch nich, das elvis noch lebt....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> von wolfman bin ich etwas enttäuscht. hab gedacht, dass er jetzt seine karte von woodstock posted, aber er scheint das wohl verpasst zu haben... :



Hatte damals keine Zeit, war in Frankfurt beim Häuser besetzen und anschließendem freien duschen mit einem C-Rohrschlauch


----------



## one track mind (2. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hab ca. 3sek angeschaut. ist doch ne 9/11 verschwörungstheorie? meine meinung: schmarrrrrn!
> ich glaub auch nich, das elvis noch lebt....



muss auch garnet stimmen. aber glaubst du das, was du von den mainstream-medien erzählt kriegst?


----------



## zena (2. März 2007)

@martin: mann duuu bist schon alt  was du für rock-festivals miterlebt hast aber mach langsam mitm saufen, das gibt nur viele awpp`s und zerstört die leber oder willst du für rock-am-ring vortrainiern?

@wolfi: der film ist echt komtrovers wir könnens ja morgen debatieren

see ya dann
zena


----------



## guru39 (2. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @guru: wie? du hast die geschichte am bierstand mitbekommen? und mir kein bier zukommen lassen??? das gibt minuspunkte.... ne, das ist noch nich verjährt!



Hi Maddin ,
falls du es noch nicht mit bekommen hast,das ist es, worum es hier geht,.....um minuspunkte und da nehme ich alles mit was geht  
Gruß Guru.


----------



## easymtbiker (2. März 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Maddin ,
> falls du es noch nicht mit bekommen hast,das ist es, worum es hier geht,.....um minuspunkte und da nehme ich alles mit was geht
> Gruß Guru.


äh. ok, erst mal minuspunkte für bier trinken , dann noch minuspunkte, dass du dem kleinem martin keins abgegeben hast. sozusagen doppelte minus- punkte!  sprich du hast schon 1984 anti-wp-punktemässig voll abgeräumt und ich befürchte, dich kann keiner mehr einholen.....  

ach ja, kennste noch das hier oder warst du sogar auf dem konzert:
rockpopincocert
wurde ja einstens im zdf ausgestrahlt war wohl das härteste, was jemanls öffentlich-rechtlich dargeboten wurde! hab die dvd seit n paar wochen, das sind echt geile kindheitserinnerungen!



zena schrieb:


> @wolfi: der film ist echt komtrovers wir könnens ja morgen debatieren


oh- ich befürchte, zena hat den kompletten film gesehen und ist jetzt total verwirrt (taucht in dem film eingentlich auch ohne-helm-kurt auf?  )- kannst du heut nacht ruhig schlafen?  
naja, dann lasst uns das morgen  und nebenher kann uns wolfi dann aus seinen autonomen- tagen erzählen und wie er dann die seiten gewechselt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (3. März 2007)

Nach 1912 Posts darf ich endlich erkennen, dass mindestens 2! den Sinn dieses Threads verstanden haben. Obgleich Winterpokalmaddin einer von denen Beiden ist, scheint er den AWP Spirit zu haben. Wow, da is Potential !


> lynk


Das is gemeine Zeitmaschine in die Jugend...
Kennt noch wer "Rhyme of the ancient Mariner" von Maiden? Den Basslauf hab ich bis zur ******** geübt. Danach kam alles von Zappa. Und...


...bis moin aufm Trail - GN8


----------



## easymtbiker (3. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kennt noch wer "Rhyme of the ancient Mariner" von Maiden? Den Basslauf hab ich bis zur ******** geübt.


jep! mit steve harris haste dir auch gleich n extrem begnadetes vorbild rausgesucht! "revelations" ist auf dem vid extrem geil!

so, bin auch noch wach un nich in der kneipe. musste gerade den fr reparieren, hab mit entsetzen festgestellt, dass die kette inzwischen doppelt so lange ist wie normal.... 

ok, bis morgen im früh- regen  *gähn*


----------



## Levty (3. März 2007)

Martin, mach dein Handy doch mal an 

Wo heute/morgen Treffpunkt am SA in HD? Vll komme ich, vll nicht...


----------



## Flugrost (3. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten wir wegen dem _Sonnenschein_ eher später starten,
> es soll morgens regnen und im Laufe des Tages besser werden...




News:
At first: it`s raining cats and dogs 
Second: Maddin weakens only because of Evas weakness and Levs drunkenness

... und ich dachte, Lev vergisst heute sein Vorderrad und fährt die Tour im Wheelie ...


----------



## easymtbiker (3. März 2007)

aha! kaum abgesagt, schon stehts im netz.....
ok, die hd- fraktion hat für heute totalausfall.... wünsch euch ne schöne tour! ich leg mich jetzt wieder hin....   
(sicher dass eva nur müde ist?  )


----------



## atomica (3. März 2007)

heute morgen um acht war ich noch nicht so müde, dann hab ich mich nochmal ein stündchen hingelegt und jetzt bin ich richtig müde.

und was seh ich - draußen scheint die sonne!!! so eine verdammte sch....wo bleibt der regen, der vorausgesagt war?! wenn morgen kein schönes wetter ist, demolier ich die wetter-voraussage-stationen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (3. März 2007)

mir ging es genau so  werde wohl jetzt mit dem Hund auf dem Damm fahren gehen


----------



## atomica (3. März 2007)

das ist wohl die strafe für uns wetter-memmen   
naja, jetzt hab ich wenigstens mal zeit um meine wohnung zu putzen, ist ja auch ne feine sache


----------



## Tobsn (3. März 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> ...wo bleibt der regen, der vorausgesagt war?! wenn morgen kein schönes wetter ist, demolier ich die wetter-voraussage-stationen!



Es ist genau wie vorhergesagt, Nachts regen und dann ab Vormittags Sonne.

 ich bin jetzt Bike.  

@eva: Wenn Du mit Deiner Wohnung fertig bist. kannst Du bei mir weiter machen.  
Oder Ihr kriegt den Hintern hoch und fahrt schnell noch in die Pfalz. Von 12-18 Uhr kann man genügend Berge schaffen.


----------



## atomica (3. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @eva: Wenn Du mit Deiner Wohnung fertig bist. kannst Du bei mir weiter machen.


----------



## guru39 (3. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, kennste noch das hier oder warst du sogar auf dem konzert:
> rockpopincocert
> wurde ja einstens im zdf ausgestrahlt war wohl das härteste, was jemanls öffentlich-rechtlich dargeboten wurde! hab die dvd seit n paar wochen, das sind echt geile kindheitserinnerungen!



ja das kenne ich noch aber auf dem Konzert war ich nicht,aber an dem
WE waren meine Eltern net da und ich habe meine Kumpels eingeladen
das bei mir anzuschauen und was soll ich sagen......wieder viel Bier getrunken.......und dann.......:kotz: 

also wieder "Zeitmaschinen" A.W.P.punkte gesammelt 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## face-to-ground (3. März 2007)

morgen mittag ist gutes wetter angesagt: ich werde dann wohl das rad mit dem krummen lenker nehmen und mich wagemutig mit den ganzen städtern auf den landstraßen anlegen


----------



## eL (3. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> : ich werde dann wohl das rad mit dem krummen lenker nehmen und mich wagemutig mit den ganzen städtern auf den landstraßen anlegen



teufelszeuch  
hast du nicht wald und hügel vor deiner haustür!!! und ein WAHRes rad im keller?

Hier stürmt und schiffts temporär noch immer. Es war also ein guter tag seinen geistigen horizont zu erheben/weitern.


----------



## face-to-ground (3. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> teufelszeuch
> hast du nicht wald und hügel vor deiner haustür!!! und ein WAHRes rad im keller?
> 
> Hier stürmt und schiffts temporär noch immer. Es war also ein guter tag seinen geistigen horizont zu erheben/weitern.




eigentlich schon, aber da ich täglich mit dem stahlroß zur arbeit pilgere hab ich die wald+hügel-bereifung gegen etwas haltbareres gewechselt. und bis endlich mein eigenes rad mit krummem lenker da ist, wird am wahren rad auch keine andere bereifung angebracht - danach werde ich dann auch wieder zum schwarzen schaaf


----------



## eL (3. März 2007)

da hast du dich aber nochmal gut herausgeredet


----------



## easymtbiker (3. März 2007)

hey tobsn, irgendwie klappt das wohl nich mit eva zum putzen zu verpflichten.... und mami is auch so weit weg.... musste wohl selber hand anlegen! und wenn du es dann drauf hast, kannste ja mal bei mir klar schiff machen!   



guru39 schrieb:


> aber an dem
> WE waren meine Eltern net da und ich habe meine Kumpels eingeladen
> das bei mir anzuschauen und was soll ich sagen......wieder viel Bier getrunken.......und dann.......:kotz:


aha! die wohnzimmer- hädbänger- fraktion!  und eltern kommen dann heim und treffen eine riesen- sauerei an!   :kotz:
guru`s achzehnter
 

sagt mal, hats in der pfalz heut auch so gestürmt? am weissen stein kam ich nmir vor wie bei meiner kyrill- tour, inkl. frisch umgestürzen bäumen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (3. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> sagt mal, hats in der pfalz heut auch so gestürmt? am weissen stein kam ich nmir vor wie bei meiner kyrill- tour, inkl. frisch umgestürzen bäumen...



Es hat Martin, es hat.


----------



## Flugrost (3. März 2007)

Wie wahr, moin gips 17°! ...laut WBeathüttenbesatzung.


----------



## zena (3. März 2007)

an alle daheimgebliebenen
wir hatten mächtig glück mitm wedder es gab bissle wind um die nase aber der spaß war riesig. armin hat die sahneschnitten der pw-trails in einem bouquet des auf-und-abs arangiert, ganz dickes dankeschön 

jetzt tut mir alles weh, bin müde und hab nur noch eines im sinn...
morgen nochmaaaaaaaaaaaaaal  

zena


----------



## Flugrost (3. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> an alle daheimgebliebenen
> wir hatten mächtig glück mitm wedder es gab bissle wind um die nase aber der spaß war riesig. armin hat die sahneschnitten der pw-trails in einem bouquet des auf-und-abs arangiert, ganz dickes dankeschön
> 
> jetzt tut mir alles weh, bin müde und hab nur noch eines im sinn...
> ...



Du hast ordentlich Höhenmeter geknabbert und hast uns fahrtechnisch beeindruckt. Ich freu mich auf Deine erste Guide Tour!
Weitermachen und Gruß an Euch!


----------



## Bastiaan (3. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> sagt mal, hats in der pfalz heut auch so gestürmt?



definitiv JA.....ich wurde nämlich vom rad geweht.....bin einfach aufs ma*l gefallen   

 bis morgen....oder auch nich

grtz


----------



## Fusionrider (3. März 2007)

@Bastiaan
Tja, da fehlt es dir wohl am nötigen Kampfgewicht


----------



## Bastiaan (4. März 2007)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> @Bastiaan
> Tja, da fehlt es dir wohl am nötigen Kampfgewicht



anscheinend ja, für mein alter/größe werden 60-62 kg aber wohl reichen  
+13,7kg fahrrad

egal, dafür wehts heute nicht so

grtz


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Du hast ordentlich Höhenmeter geknabbert und hast uns fahrtechnisch beeindruckt. Ich freu mich auf Deine erste Guide Tour!
> Weitermachen und Gruß an Euch!



1647Hm bei 45 und a bissl km.


----------



## Bastiaan (4. März 2007)

heute wurde ein wolfman gesichtet....neustadt hauptbahnhof. als ich was sagen wollte ging die tür allerdings schon zu und bist du weg gelaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> heute wurde ein wolfman gesichtet....neustadt hauptbahnhof. als ich was sagen wollte ging die tür allerdings schon zu und bist du weg gelaufen


Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben  

Gestern im PW getroffen. Der ultimative Freak mit einem supergeilen Dirthbike  *PS.* Man beachte den Helm


----------



## Flugrost (4. März 2007)

Ja,ja, die Mudbunnies... `bin ja mal aufs Bunnymobil in rosa Plüsch spinner gespannt .
Irgendwann is radriding out und ihr hüpft auf Sprungfedern durch den Wald. Da will ich die Stimmen vom Fußvolk zu hören...

Noch was ganz anderes: Maddin wird faul!


----------



## easymtbiker (4. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Noch was ganz anderes: Maddin wird faul!


jaja.... oje, n anschiss von meinem trainer....  aber heute kamen 23 pkt. dazu.... hab den fehler gemacht mit tobsn ne runde zu drehen. wir sind die strecke von letzter woche gefahren. und die st.-martin- runde  vor 4 wochen. ja. beides! hintereinander. an einem tag 
waren dann 2000hm/50km, knappe 6h reine fahrzeit und brutto ich viel mehr, da tobsn keine pausen zulässt. und ich bin jetzt gut fertig...

aber hat tierisch spass gemacht, danke tobsn!  
ach ja, armin, soll dir noch ausrichten, dass man auch mit grossen gruppen ein hohes tempo fahren kann...


----------



## Flugrost (4. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, armin, soll dir noch ausrichten, dass man auch mit grossen gruppen ein hohes tempo fahren kann...



Hohes Tempo is in unserem Alter wohl nich mehr Maß aller Dinge! Du Greis.
Nachdem meine Bewerbung (
> Sehr geehrte Damen, sehr geehrte Herren,
>
> hiermit bewerbe ich mich um eine Stelle in ihrem Tour Verteiler. Ich bin seit einiger Zeit 36 Jahre alt und werde bald ein Jahr älter. Fahrradfahren habe ich sehr spät gelernt. Mit siebzehn habe ich allerdings mein erstes und letztes Radrennen gewonnen. Heute fahre ich mit meinem Fahrrad ausschließlich zum Vergnügen, dh ab und an eine erweiterte Runde zum Bäcker oder, wenn ich mich fit fühle, zu einem Restaurant, das Erbsensuppe oder Leberknödel feilbietet. Ich besitze so ein neumodisches âMountainbikeâ mit etwas Federweg vorne. Das hilft mir total gut, den Bordstein rauf zu kommen. Meine Freundin muss immer absteigen, hehe.
>
> Wie mir zu Ohren gekommen ist, fahren Sie Touren an der Haardt. Dadurch und durch einen Freund wurde ich auf Sie aufmerksam. Ich finde Touren ganz toll. Meine Kollegen und ich unternehmen solche gerne am Vatertag. Da kommen wir dann ein wenig angeschickert nach Hause und spüren den Einschlag des Nudelholzes der Lebensabschnittspartnerin nicht mehr ganz so arg.
>
> Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit sah ich einen außerordentlich verwegenen, jungen Mitbürger eine dreistufige Treppe in Mannheim (da wohne ich) außerordentlich sicher herunterfahren. Fasziniert von diesem Erlebniss fragte ich den Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens ob ich so etwas auch können könnte. Seine Antwort und die hernach folgende Preisdebatte führten zum Kauf eines Fahrrades welches viel schwerer und stabiler als mein altes ist.
>
> Sollten Sie eine Zukunft für mich in Ihrem Verteilerprofil sehen, würde ich mich über eine Antwort freuen.
>
> Meine Elektrikadresse lautet:...)
Dergestalt beantwortet wurde:
*"*** DIES IST EINE AUTOMATISCHE ANTWORT ***

Ihre Anfrage konnte nicht korrekt bearbeitet werden, zu viel BlahBlahBlah

*** DIES IST EINE AUTOMATISCHE ANTWORT ***
"*
... habe ich den Eindruck bekommen, nicht wirklich willkommen zu sein


----------



## easymtbiker (4. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... habe ich den Eindruck bekommen, nicht wirklich willkommen zu sein


oh, mr. oberspämmer versteht humor nich?   hey, war nich ernst gemeint und easy! einfach einklinken! aber: ich war heute der einzige mit freerider und bin ganz schön hinterher gehangen..... :keuchschnauf:  :transpierer: 

ach ja, tobsn ist deine neu ausgekundschafte tour nachgefahren und muss dir jetzt provision zahlen! 

das einzige was heute an der tour schlecht ausgeschrieben war, war die strartzeit!!! erst schreibt er 10:35h in mannheim ab, dann war`s anscheinend 10:35h in neustadt! sehr, sehr verbesserungswürdig!!!!


----------



## Tobsn (4. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... habe ich den Eindruck bekommen, nicht wirklich willkommen zu sein



Wußte gar nicht, daß unter den ganzen Protektoren ein so weicher Kern steckt.  

Du bist natürlich herzlich willkommen und wurdes als erster Fritz Rider bei den Tourenbikern aufgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (4. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...ach ja, tobsn ist deine neu ausgekundschafte tour nachgefahren und muss dir jetzt provision zahlen!



Gröstel hat sich die Strecke nicht rechtlich schützen lassen.  
Hab sie auf meinen Namen einschreiben lassen.  
Es gibt Wochen-, Monats-, und Jahrespickel. Der Preis ist zusätzlich abhängig von der Reifenbreite und Fahrzeuggewicht. 



easymtbiker schrieb:


> ....das einzige was heute an der tour schlecht ausgeschrieben war, war die strartzeit!!! erst schreibt er 10:35h in mannheim ab, dann war`s anscheinend 10:35h in neustadt! sehr, sehr verbesserungswürdig!!!!



Als neutrale Instanz würde ich Wolfmann benennen, der kann klären wann und wo Startpunkt war.


----------



## Flugrost (4. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Wußte gar nicht, daß unter den ganzen Protektoren ein so weicher Kern steckt.



Da bin ich jetzt fast genauso gerührt wie nach nem Rosamunde Pilcher Film


----------



## Flugrost (4. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Als neutrale Instanz würde ich Wolfmann benennen, der kann klären wann und wo Startpunkt war.



Wolfman is definitiv loyal! Vergisses! Wolfi, fass!


----------



## Tobsn (4. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wolfman is definitiv loyal! Vergisses! Wolfi, fass!



Er ist wieder der ALTE!


----------



## easymtbiker (4. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Als neutrale Instanz würde ich Wolfmann benennen, der kann klären wann und wo Startpunkt war.


in deiner miserablen ausschreibung stand kein bisschen davon, wann die essbahn in heidelberg losfährt! das ist nicht nur verwirrend, sondern auch diskriminierend!!!!


----------



## Flugrost (4. März 2007)

DAS war wohl Absicht ... Tops, Tops böser Mönsch.


----------



## talybont (4. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> in deiner miserablen ausschreibung stand kein bisschen davon, wann die essbahn in heidelberg losfährt! das ist nicht nur verwirrend, sondern auch diskriminierend!!!!



miserabel? wirst Du etwa alt? Demenz im Anmarsch? Soll ich Dir die Ausschreibung noch mal posten? 

Ahh, endlich satt. Hab mir gerade eine grosse Portion Lammfilets mit Bratkartoffeln reingepfiffen! Dazu noch ein Weissbier, mmmmm.
Genau das richtige nach so einer "megastarken" Tour!!! Meine EMpfehlung an den Guide!!!


----------



## Tobsn (4. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> DAS war wohl Absicht ... Tops, Tops böser Mönsch.



Hab ich von Dir gelernt.


----------



## easymtbiker (4. März 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> miserabel? wirst Du etwa alt? Demenz im Anmarsch? Soll ich Dir die Ausschreibung noch mal posten?


nich frech werden, norlicht!  
aber egal, kam halt ne halbe stunde später, hab euch ja in nullkommanix eingeholt, der treppenweg hat noch nie einen biker so hochfliegen sehen wie mich heute!


----------



## Flugrost (4. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> nich frech werden, norlicht!
> aber egal, kam halt ne halbe stunde später, hab euch ja in nullkommanix eingeholt, der treppenweg hat noch nie einen biker so hochfliegen sehen wie mich heute!



Uphill "Punto Rosso"? Seit wann kannst Du schnell rennen? Noch dazu bergauflich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (4. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> nich frech werden, norlicht!
> aber egal, kam halt ne halbe stunde später, hab euch ja in nullkommanix eingeholt, der treppenweg hat noch nie einen biker so hochfliegen sehen wie mich heute!


Nordlicht? Also bis zur Nordsee sind es von mir daheim noch gut 350 km!!!
Isch bin ne Rheinländer und kin Nordlicht, Du jecken Hung!
Wenn es Dich beruhigt: Du bekommst von mir die Stylepunkte


----------



## Tobsn (4. März 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Nordlicht? Also bis zur Nordsee sind es von mir daheim noch gut 350 km!!!
> Isch bin ne RheinlÃ¤nder und kin Nordlicht, Du jecken Hung!...



Alles nÃ¶rdlich von FFM ist Norddeutschland. 
Und die Eifel gehÃ¶rt definitiv schon zu SÃ¼dholland. 



talybont schrieb:


> ...Wenn es Dich beruhigt: Du bekommst von mir die Stylepunkte



Jetzt halt den Ball aber mal flach  , Maddin und Stylepunkte    

Allein heute wurde er mehrmals von der Stylepolice festgehalten und verknackt.  

Ich sag nur Kabelbinde, graue Hose, SchweiÃrÃ¤nder, â¦:kotz: 
â¦ Und das waren noch die kleinen Vergehenâ¦


----------



## Bastiaan (4. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Und die Eifel gehört definitiv schon zu Südholland.



seh ich auch so....


----------



## easymtbiker (4. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Allein heute wurde er mehrmals von der Stylepolice festgehalten und verknackt.
> 
> Ich sag nur Kabelbinde, graue Hose, Schweißränder, :kotz:








hey, mr. style- spiesser! wir machen hier männer- mountianbiken und keine pussy- modeschau! (kannst ja auf den planken posen   )
ich denke für die stailische sonntags- gruppe werde ich das nächste mal noch  20 weitere kabelbinder ans bike befestigen und es davor völlig einsauen!


----------



## Flugrost (4. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hey, mr. style- spiesser! wir machen hier männer- mountianbiken und keine pussy- modeschau! (kannst ja auf den planken posen   )
> ich denke für die stailische sonntags- gruppe werde ich das nächste mal noch  20 weitere kabelbinder ans bike befestigen und es davor völlig einsauen!



... oder die Trails mit nem Rennratt rocken


----------



## Tobsn (4. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...das nächste mal noch  20 weitere kabelbinder ans bike befestigen und es davor völlig einsauen!



Kannst Du gerne machen, ...  

... aber bitte ersetz endlich diesen grauen Lycra Fetzen, ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....Zusammen mit starker Transpiration, ein No-Go.


----------



## Levty (4. März 2007)

Wie war das mit den Gummihandschuhen, Tobias?


----------



## zena (5. März 2007)

danke dass es mal einer anspricht 
über style-faut-pas`s sollten wir hier unbedingt diskutieren. das bekloppte schleifchen lege ich demonstrativ ab, sollte eh nur ne eL-provokation werden.
ja ja die zeiten wandeln sich...was gestern noch top-modisch war ist heute mega-out. d.h.: lycras gehören aufs rennrad, cc-bike ober zu marathons. zum touren, endurieren oder unkontrolliert abfahren müssen legeere hosen und luftige trikots her damit nix überhitzt und wenn das gewand auch noch farbig ist (grau und schwaz sin käne faaben!!!) dient es der trail-sicherheit (von weitem zu sehen, geschwindigkeit besser einzuschätzen, klingel überflüssig). und noch ein argument für einsatzgerechte klammottenwahl: akzeptanz bei den mitspielern und plus-punkte bei den weibern. 

also wenn ihr das nächste mal vor eurem kleiderschrank steht beherzigt meine worte. denn nur wer morgens absolut nüchtern ist kann sich auch gescheid anziehen  duck und weg

zena


----------



## der-tick.de (5. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> danke dass es mal einer anspricht
> über style-faut-pas`s sollten wir hier unbedingt diskutieren. das bekloppte schleifchen lege ich demonstrativ ab, sollte eh nur ne eL-provokation werden.
> ja ja die zeiten wandeln sich...was gestern noch top-modisch war ist heute mega-out. d.h.: lycras gehören aufs rennrad, cc-bike ober zu marathons. zum touren, endurieren oder unkontrolliert abfahren müssen legeere hosen und luftige trikots her damit nix überhitzt und wenn das gewand auch noch farbig ist (grau und schwaz sin käne faaben!!!) dient es der trail-sicherheit (von weitem zu sehen, geschwindigkeit besser einzuschätzen, klingel überflüssig). und noch ein argument für einsatzgerechte klammottenwahl: akzeptanz bei den mitspielern und plus-punkte bei den weibern.
> 
> ...


Klare Kampfansage, ich freu mich schon auf Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (5. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Klare Kampfansage, ich freu mich schon auf Samstag!



nööö so wars aber nicht gemeint. wollte nur klarstellen warum ein gewisser style sinn macht.

bis samstag


----------



## der-tick.de (5. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> nööö so wars aber nicht gemeint. wollte nur klarstellen warum ein gewisser style sinn macht.
> 
> bis samstag


Kaum taucht ein Konkurent auf, machst du einen Rückzieher... 
Das wird jetzt noch fetziger am Samstag.


----------



## easymtbiker (5. März 2007)

vondralbra schrieb:


>


oje, trail-modeschau.....
sag mal, kann es sein, dass du zu viel tussi- gene abbekommen hast? 
weisst du was völlig unstailisch ist? wenn man vor der ganzen gruppe ankündigt, ne kurve zu fahren und dann schon bei der anfahrt auf dem hintern liegt. oder lächterliche treppen tragen- da reisst es auch nich mehr raus, auf welcher seite man das bike trägt....


----------



## Tobsn (5. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> oje, trail-modeschau.....
> sag mal, kann es sein, dass du zu viel tussi- gene abbekommen hast?
> weisst du was völlig unstailisch ist? wenn man vor der ganzen gruppe ankündigt, ne kurve zu fahren und dann schon bei der anfahrt auf dem hintern liegt. oder lächterliche treppen tragen- da reisst es auch nich mehr raus, auf welcher seite man das bike trägt....



Schlecht geschlafen ...  
Wir meinen es doch nur gut mit Dir ...  
Die unterschwelligen Bemerkungen haben ja nicht geholfen, darum jetzt mit mehr Nachdruck.

Am besten triffst Du Dich mal mit Zena, die bestimmt dann, was für ein Farbtyp Du bist und geht dann mit Dir shoppen.  
Musst ja im Sommer eine gute Figur machen und wissen auf welcher Seite man das Bike trägt.


----------



## kawilli (5. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> oje, trail-modeschau.....
> sag mal, kann es sein, dass du zu viel tussi- gene abbekommen hast?
> weisst du was völlig unstailisch ist? wenn man vor der ganzen gruppe ankündigt, ne kurve zu fahren und dann schon bei der anfahrt auf dem hintern liegt. oder lächterliche treppen tragen- da reisst es auch nich mehr raus, auf welcher seite man das bike trägt....



@Maddin Ich sag jetzt nur mal kurz Brrrr... ganz ruhig Brauner! Beiß lieber mal kurz in den Lenker ich glaube du produzierst zu viele Streßhormone oder fahr einfach noch 20 mal den Treppenweg rauf. 
Ps. die grauen Lycras gehören definitiv verbrannt. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kawilli (5. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wolfman is definitiv loyal! Vergisses! Wolfi, fass!



@Rösti Schade,Schade aber ich glaube Wolfi´s Zähne sind stumpf sonst hätte er gestern bestimmt den Amokfahrenden Rentner gerissen. Aber wenn man jetzt so viele Jahre im Bürostuhl verbringt dann verkümmert der Killerinstinkt.  
Trotzdem Wolfi schöne Bilder und schärf mal wieder die Krallen. Ansonsten supergeile Tour Gestern und wenn ich heute nicht einen langen beschissenen Arbeitstag hinter mir hätte würde ich immer noch grinsen bis hinter die Ohren. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (5. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, armin, soll dir noch ausrichten, dass man auch mit grossen gruppen ein hohes tempo fahren kann...



wohlgemerkt Kannaber wer will das schon außer ein paar aufgedrehten Speedjunkies:kotz: 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. März 2007)

Bis ich mein Sauerstoffzelt immer wieder weggepackt hatte, war ja der ganze Markt schon verlaufen.
Anbei ein Papparazziefoto von Maddins neuem Style


----------



## Levty (5. März 2007)

Gut. Luna hat ihn inspiriert.


----------



## zena (5. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Anbei ein Papparazziefoto von Maddins neuem Style
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 125245



boah ist das heiß    
wenn einer so vor mir fährt schalte ich den turbo ein und schaff auch 5 berge am tag. 
äähm martin: wen hast du gemeint mit "kurve ankündigen und net fahren" und "bike richtig rum tragen"? leide ich unter alzheimer? hab ich was verpasst?

ciao zena


----------



## Flugrost (5. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> boah ist das heiß
> wenn einer so vor mir fährt schalte ich den turbo ein und schaff auch 5 berge am tag.
> ciao zena



Das will ich sehen!
Alle bitte demnächst im "Lunastyle" ... 

...ich hab jetzt schon Angst ...


----------



## Tobsn (5. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ..."kurve ankündigen und net fahren" und "bike richtig rum tragen"? leide ich unter alzheimer? hab ich was verpasst?...



Nein, das war auf mich gemünzt. 

Oder weißt Du auf welcher Seite man das Bike trägt


----------



## Tobsn (5. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Alle bitte demnächst im "LunaLycraStyle" ...
> ...ich hab jetzt schon Angst ....



Keine Angst, leih Dir ein paar Socken damit Du nicht ganz so ....


----------



## zena (5. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen!
> Alle bitte demnächst im "Lunastyle" ...
> 
> ...ich hab jetzt schon Angst ...



herausforderung angenommen 
und damit ich fit bin fange ich morgen früh mit dem training an. also wer hat bock morgen am 6.03.07 um 8:00-11:00 eine straßenrunde zu drehen der erscheine pünktlich an der einzigsten ampel in mutterstadt.

hab was vergessen: nicolai hat mir auf die vorsichtige preisanfrage zum nucleon amx geantwortet. das bike gibt es noch nicht in serie, erst zur eurobike ofiziel am start. rahmen mit g-box, kurbel, drehgriffe und dt 190er dämpfer schlappe 5150,- eiros. ich betone: nur der rahmen    sch... endlich mal ne gescheide schaltlösung aber unbezahlbar...
den nucleon tfr gibts auch mit 170mm federweg, aber als fertiges bike kommt es auf 17-20kg 
na gut dann eben kein nicolai


----------



## zena (5. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Nein, das war auf mich gemünzt.
> 
> Oder weißt Du auf welcher Seite man das Bike trägt



klar immer auf der schokoladen-seite oder auf der sonnenseite oder man (frau) lässt es tragen  
tussi-alarm


----------



## Flugrost (5. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Keine Angst, leih Dir ein paar Socken damit Du nicht ganz so ....



Solche, Du Schelm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (5. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Solche, Du Schelm?



armin wo hast du die dinger her? kannst du mir auch sowas besorgen in rosa für mein bunny-mobil?


----------



## Flugrost (5. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> herausforderung angenommen
> 
> hab was vergessen: nicolai hat mir auf die vorsichtige preisanfrage zum nucleon amx geantwortet. das bike gibt es noch nicht in serie, erst zur eurobike ofiziel am start. rahmen mit g-box, kurbel, drehgriffe und dt 190er dämpfer schlappe 5150,- eiros. ich betone: nur der rahmen    sch... endlich mal ne gescheide schaltlösung aber unbezahlbar...
> den nucleon tfr gibts auch mit 170mm federweg, aber als fertiges bike kommt es auf 17-20kg
> na gut dann eben kein nicolai



Zena, das AMX wird garnicht erst gebaut - `hab ich vorhin in nem Post von Falco im Nicolai Forum gelesen. Die entwickeln was neues mit evtl ohne Rohloff.
Das könnte natürlich dann auch AMX heißen. (bei 250 FW mit 13Kg 10000us )

Öhem, wegen den Leoplüschdingern musste Tops fragen - sind von Marin  

Was willst Du mit Handschellchen im Bunnymobil? ACHTUNG Steilvorlage!


----------



## Tobsn (5. März 2007)

Chef-Tussy und Stylebeauftragte schrieb:


> klar immer auf der schokoladen-seite oder auf der sonnenseite oder man (frau) lässt es tragen
> tussi-alarm



Bei dieser Argumentation verblassen alle logischen und sicherheitsrelevanten Aspekte.


----------



## zena (5. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Zena, das AMX wird garnicht erst gebaut - `hab ich vorhin in nem Post von Falco im Nicolai Forum gelesen. Die entwickeln was neues mit evtl ohne Rohloff.
> Das könnte natürlich dann auch AMX heißen. (bei 250 FW mit 13Kg 10000us )



na dann warte ich mal ab...
und weil ich heute soooooo fleißig war und beide bikes schon blitz-blank geputzt hab gönne ich mit paar awpps


----------



## Tobsn (5. März 2007)

So meld mich ab 

Gleich kommt STROMBERG und das Bier steht noch nicht bereit.  

Aber Ihr könnt schön weiter spamen, dann hab ich morgen was zum Lachen.


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> .....bla....bla bla.......
> na gut dann eben kein nicolai



ich bin mit meinem Bike,sehr zufrieden,es muß ja nicht das "Topmodel"l" in rosablüsch sein. 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Kelme (5. März 2007)

Oh Herr, lass' den 26. März an den Himmel kommen. Aber ganz schnell, sonst wandern noch mehr ab oder das Lokalforum wird mit 15 Positionen weiter unten fusioniert.


K.


----------



## Flugrost (5. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Aber Ihr könnt schön weiter spamen, dann hab ich morgen was zum Lachen.





			
				Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Herr, lass' den 26. März an den Himmel kommen.



... und dann is alles aus? Gläubige sind mir suspekt...


----------



## guru39 (5. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Oh Herr, lass' den 26. März an den Himmel kommen. Aber ganz schnell, sonst wandern noch mehr ab oder das Lokalforum wird mit 15 Positionen weiter unten fusioniert.
> 
> 
> K.



Hi Kelme 
lass uns doch weiter unten fusionieren 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2007)

Und was fahren wir am Samstag? Kann ich da mein C'Dale Judge einfahren?


----------



## Levty (6. März 2007)

Ob ich am SA am Start bin, ist fraglich, denn da kämpft mein Landsmann.  Und am MI bin ich bei seinem öfftl. Training dabei  ha, das wird ja dufte!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ob ich am SA am Start bin, ist fraglich, denn da kämpft mein Landsmann.  Und am MI bin ich bei seinem öfftl. Training dabei  ha, das wird ja dufte!


Du bist dir ja für nichts zu schade um Geld zu verdienen. Als Sparingspartner gibts doch immer nur auf die Mütze


----------



## Levty (6. März 2007)

Der Klitschko macht das Rennen, nur abwarten ;D


----------



## Levty (6. März 2007)

Grad ins Haus geflattert:



Bremshebel wurde undicht wie die meisten wissen. Eingeschickt (ohne Rechnung) neuen Hebel, Leitung, Beläge und Kolben bekommen. Echt, besser gehts garnicht! Top!


----------



## eL (6. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Echt, besser gehts garnicht! Top!



doch

garnicht erst undichtwerden und wegschicken müssen.

seit wann kann die gustav bei dem gewicht fliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> doch
> 
> garnicht erst undichtwerden und wegschicken müssen.
> 
> seit wann kann die gustav bei dem gewicht fliegen?



Seit dem die Leute von Magura die 2003er Hebel vermurkst haben. Habe da schon gelesen, dass die gerne undicht werden.
Finde aber schon super, dass sie das ohne Rechnung gemacht haben. Jetzt hab ich eine fast neue Bremse.


----------



## zena (7. März 2007)

kann ich nur bestätigen, der Magura-Service ist erste Klasse. Ich hatte eine alte Julie die auch ständig undicht wurde, trotz abgelaufener Garantiezeit ist es anstandslos erneuert worden


----------



## bikeburnz (7. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Seit dem die Leute von Magura die 2003er Hebel vermurkst haben. Habe da schon gelesen, dass die gerne undicht werden.
> Finde aber schon super, dass sie das ohne Rechnung gemacht haben. Jetzt hab ich eine fast neue Bremse.



wie ich gesagt hab...  hast jetzt genau die selbe bremse wie ich


----------



## Speedbullit (7. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Grad ins Haus geflattert:
> 
> 
> 
> Bremshebel wurde undicht wie die meisten wissen. Eingeschickt (ohne Rechnung) neuen Hebel, Leitung, Beläge und Kolben bekommen. Echt, besser gehts garnicht! Top!




fehlen nur noch kurze bremshebel


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. März 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> wie ich gesagt hab...  hast jetzt genau die selbe bremse wie ich


Jetzt muss er nur noch so fahren wie du


----------



## Levty (7. März 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> fehlen nur noch kurze bremshebel



Jow. Habe schon auch gesucht. Passen die von der Julie? Bzw Clara?
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=35608&sort=1&cat=35&page=4

@ Wolfman: Klar. Dauert vll noch ein wenig... aber nix ist unmöglich!


----------



## Speedbullit (7. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Jow. Habe schon auch gesucht. Passen die von der Julie? Bzw Clara?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=35608&sort=1&cat=35&page=4
> 
> @ Wolfman: Klar. Dauert vll noch ein wenig... aber nix ist unmöglich!



frag am besten den guru


----------



## Tobsn (7. März 2007)

Was macht eigentlich die Planung für Port de Solei?


----------



## Bastiaan (7. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich die Planung für Port de Solei?



darf ich ma fragen wo port du soleil überhaupt liegt  
hab zwar schon geile bilder gesehn, weiß aber nich so richtig wo des ist


----------



## proclimber (7. März 2007)

frankreich/schweiz.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (7. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> darf ich ma fragen wo port du soleil überhaupt liegt
> hab zwar schon geile bilder gesehn, weiß aber nich so richtig wo des ist



Das is ein Nachbarort von Google.


----------



## face-to-ground (7. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das is ein Nachbarort von Google.




...gleich ums eck von google earth/maps? hab doch gewusst, daß mir das bekannt vorkommt  


hmm..magura...war das nicht die marke, die früher an den sachs-mofas die bremsen und gasgriffe verbaut hat?


----------



## Bastiaan (7. März 2007)

ich merke schon, heir gibt es noch die richtigen google-fans.


----------



## kawilli (7. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ...gleich ums eck von google earth/maps? hab doch gewusst, daß mir das bekannt vorkommt
> 
> 
> hmm..magura...war das nicht die marke, die früher an den sachs-mofas die bremsen und gasgriffe verbaut hat?



in welchem Universum lebst du denn?  

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Fusionrider (7. März 2007)

@Bastiaan:
sagt dir Genfer-See was? Südöstlich davon liegt Porte du Soleil!


----------



## Bastiaan (7. März 2007)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> @Bastiaan:
> sagt dir Genfer-See was? Südöstlich davon liegt Porte du Soleil!




danke  habs auch gerade gefunden.
sieht mir aber alles noch etwas....nunja....KALT aus


----------



## kawilli (7. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich die Planung für Port de Solei?



Ist in Arbeit leider hab ich meinen Urlaubstermin noch nicht festgeschrieben vorläufig ist Ende Juli Anfang August mal als Termin vorgesehen.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## guru39 (7. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hmm..magura...war das nicht die marke, die früher an den sachs-mofas die bremsen und gasgriffe verbaut hat?



jep!


----------



## der-tick.de (7. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> danke  habs auch gerade gefunden.
> sieht mir aber alles noch etwas....nunja....KALT aus


Also mir war unterm Panzer immer recht warm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (8. März 2007)

@Lev und Speedbullit, was ist der Vorteil von kurzen Bremshebeln? Sind die sturzresistenter oder besser im Handling (dann aber wohl nur bei nem Wurfanker wie ner Gustl, oder?).


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @Lev und Speedbullit, was ist der Vorteil von kurzen Bremshebeln? Sind die sturzresistenter oder besser im Handling (dann aber wohl nur bei nem Wurfanker wie ner Gustl, oder?).



Ein Hebel ist ein mechanisches Kraftübertragungssystem, bei dem Ursache und Wirkung (Kraft und Last) in einer Ebene, aber nicht auf einer Linie, liegen. Es ist in der Regel ein um eine Achse drehbarer, meist starrer, stabförmiger Körper, an dem ein Gleichgewicht herrscht, wenn die Summe der (Dreh-)Momente aller an ihm angreifenden Kräfte Null ist. Das (Dreh-)Moment ist immer dann ungleich null, wenn Kräfte so auf einen Körper wirken, dass eine Drehbewegung beschleunigt oder verzögert wird. Im ebenen Fall (alle Kräfte wirken in einer Ebene) sind alle Momentenvektoren rechtwinklig zur Ebene orientiert. Man unterscheidet in diesem Fall links- und rechtsdrehende (Dreh-)Momente.

Der Dreh- oder Unterstützungspunkt eines Hebels wird auch als Hypomochlion bezeichnet.

Hebel dienen der Kraftübertragung und ermöglichen große Kraftwirkungen mit geringem Aufwand. _*(Je größer dieser Abstand, desto größer die Drehwirkung der angreifenden Kraft)*_.

Für all diejenigen die es verstehen


----------



## zena (8. März 2007)

oh mann wolfi,
isch mach mir sorgen um disch, dass du um 7:00 schon so gedanken hast 

deinen metaffern zufolge versteh ich die unten angeführte beschreibung als tanzkurs für fortgeschrittene mit dem vielen rechts und links drehen.


----------



## face-to-ground (8. März 2007)

der wolf hat das bestimmt aus der wikipedia entnommen..oder er wohnt in der nähe von diesem einen ort...google 

was  er aber damit sagen mag: je grösser (edit: länger, natürlich, bevor hier wieder drauf rumghackt wird.) der hebel, desto mehr brems. 
wie ist das eigentlich mit dem rechts- und linksdrehend? wie beim joghurt? 
eigentlich müsste ja ne frau so ne umständlich formulierte äußerung sofort verstehen...


----------



## zena (8. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> was  er aber damit sagen mag: je grösser (edit: länger, natürlich, bevor hier wieder drauf rumghackt wird.) der hebel, desto mehr brems.
> wie ist das eigentlich mit dem rechts- und linksdrehend? wie beim joghurt?
> eigentlich müsste ja ne frau so ne umständlich formulierte äußerung sofort verstehen...



...also isch habs erst beim dritten mal lesen verstanden, lag wahrscheinlich am zu dünnen kaffee  du willst doch nicht sagen frauen formulieren alles so umständlich  ist doch ganz einfach...kommunikationsprobleme zwischen den geschlechtern liegen eindeutig an den unterschiedlich laufenden synapssen in unserem gehirn. die frau denkt über das gefühlszentrum (net dass was viele hier hinein interpretieren wollen) und mann denkt rational. und das passt oft net zusammen...und wer hat den misst verbockt???
GOTT...EIN MANN... 

nachhilfe in "wie versteh ich frauen" persönlich bei mir...


----------



## Flugrost (8. März 2007)

Zena schrieb:
			
		

> nachhilfe in "wie versteh ich frauen" persönlich bei mir...


Ne, lass mal, wir Männer müssen nicht ALLES können.

"Je Hebel desto Brems" is mir bekannt - Danke Wolpf f.d. copy&paiste Orgie.
Deshalb meine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> nachhilfe in "wie versteh ich frauen" persönlich bei mir...


Im Angebot gibt es auch ein Kurzseminar Multitasking bei Männern. Kann ein Mann dies lernen, sodass er gleichzeitig staubsaugen oder abwaschen und atmen kann.


----------



## Flugrost (8. März 2007)

Heute is Weltfrauentag.  
...wers nicht glaubt, fährt mal nach Google...

Muss ich diesen Tag verstehen?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. März 2007)

Die Mädels schaffen uns schon   
Der Weltmännertag (Men's World Day) findet seit dem 3. November 2000 einmal jährlich statt. Er soll laut Aussage des Schirmherren Michail Gorbatschow das Bewusstsein der Männer im gesundheitlichen Bereich erweitern, *da Männer weltweit im Durchschnitt 7 Jahre eher sterben als Frauen.*


----------



## el Zimbo (8. März 2007)

...und wann ist Weltmännertag???

Das mit dem Bremshebel ist auch nicht ganz so richtig, da es ja um ein hydraulisches System geht.
Wenn du die Bremshebel näher an die Griffe schraubst, brauchst du weniger Kraft zum Bremsen.
Allerdings hat der Wolfi sooo länge Finger, wie sonst nur Russen und Polen...

Und jetzt wieder Klugschaißer Modus off und PC-Modus on.


----------



## MIBO (8. März 2007)

Hebel ist Hebel, egal ob hydraulisch oder nicht, demnach bekommt man auch leichter Druck auf die Leitung je länger der Hebel ist und je weiter aussen man zieht. Demnach würde es auch seher Sinn machen die Bremshebel weiter nach innen zu schieben damit man den Bremshebel automatisch weiter aussen zu packen bekommt.
Aber Leute, mal ehrlich...wir fahren Fahrräder, meist doch unter 20kg und keine 300kg schwere schiebende Harley, ...demnach sollte doch mit einer vernünftigen Bremse keine Probleme mit den Handkräften entstehen, egal ob der Hebel nun 2cm läger oder kürzer ist.


----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> nachhilfe in "wie versteh ich frauen" persönlich bei mir...


Also den Kurs würde ich gerne mal buchen.... 

@Wolfman: Dein Kurzseminar Multitasking nehm ich gleich dazu!


----------



## Speedbullit (8. März 2007)

wenn mann lediglich mit einem finger bremsen will, welcher sinnvollermaßen der zeigefinger ist, ist bei einem langen bremshebel der abstand zwischen bremshebel und lenker zu gering, also keine hebelwirkung, außer du schraubst den bremshebel direkt neben den vorbau. ein kurzer bremshebel geht steiler nach vorne und ist so konzepiert, dass man lediglich mit dem zeigefinger easy bremsen kann.

wolfmanns ausflug in die physik ist zwar dem grundenach richtig, bedeutet aber nicht, dass mit langem bremshebel auch mehr kraft übertragen wird. zumindest dann wenn man beide bremshebel auf gleicher höhe montieren würde


----------



## Speedbullit (8. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> ...demnach sollte doch mit einer vernünftigen Bremse keine Probleme mit den Handkräften entstehen, egal ob der Hebel nun 2cm läger oder kürzer ist.



Pds überzeugt dich vom gegenteil


----------



## MIBO (8. März 2007)

Wer?  


Auch wenn ich nicht weiss wer oder was Pds ist. Falls du aber drauf hinaus willst das es immer Strecken, Parks oder Sonstwas gibt bei denen die Unterarme irgendwann schlapp machen ist das mit Sicherheit korrekt. Aber das liegt doch dann meiner Meinung nach eher an Kraftausdauer in den Unterarmen als an einem 2cm längeren oder kürzeren Hebel. Es gibt so dermassen viele Komponenten die über eine gute Bremse entscheiden, aber glaub mir, an der Hebellänge hat es bisher noch nie gelegen.


----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Wer?
> 
> 
> Auch wenn ich nicht weiss wer oder was Pds ist. Falls du aber drauf hinaus willst das es immer Strecken, Parks oder Sonstwas gibt bei denen die Unterarme irgendwann schlapp machen ist das mit Sicherheit korrekt. Aber das liegt doch dann meiner Meinung nach eher an Kraftausdauer in den Unterarmen als an einem 2cm längeren oder kürzeren Hebel. Es gibt so dermassen viele Komponenten die über eine gute Bremse entscheiden, aber glaub mir, an der Hebellänge hat es bisher noch nie gelegen.


Schon mal was von Hebelgesetzen gehört???!!!  
Also es kommt sehr stark darauf an, ich selbst kenne das auch nur gut genug, dass es darauf ankommt.  

Und PDS ist für den guten Leser nix unbekanntes -> "Port de Soleil" Wurde hier schon lang genug drüber diskutiert. Also lesen Bildet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (8. März 2007)

ARD, ZDF, C & A, BRD, DDR und USA, BSE, HIV und DRK, GbR, GmbH - ihr könnt mich mal, THX, VHS und FSK, RAF, LSD und FKK, DVU, AKW und KKK, RHP, USW, LMAA, PLZ, UPS und DPD, BMX, BPM und XTC, EMI, CBS und BMG, ADAC, DLRG - ojemine, EKZ, RTL und DFB, ABS, TÜV und BMW, KMH, ICE und Eschede, PVC, FCKW - is nich OK

MfG - mit freundlichen Grüßen  

sorry das ich nicht allwissend bin und jeden Thread erst studiere bevor ich darin schreibe. Nix für ungut 

Ps. über Hebelgesetze hatten wirs eine Seite vorher


----------



## Speedbullit (8. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Wer?
> 
> 
> Auch wenn ich nicht weiss wer oder was Pds ist. Falls du aber drauf hinaus willst das es immer Strecken, Parks oder Sonstwas gibt bei denen die Unterarme irgendwann schlapp machen ist das mit Sicherheit korrekt. Aber das liegt doch dann meiner Meinung nach eher an Kraftausdauer in den Unterarmen als an einem 2cm längeren oder kürzeren Hebel. Es gibt so dermassen viele Komponenten die über eine gute Bremse entscheiden, aber glaub mir, an der Hebellänge hat es bisher noch nie gelegen.




ich bin schon gute bremsen mit langen und kurzen hebeln gefahren und je nachdem wie du bremst ist es ein unterschied. löst du sämtliche finger vom griff, kannst du natürlich auch ordentlich zuochsen, aber wer will das schon, wenn ich das gleiche ergebnis erreiche wenn ich nur einen finger krumm machen muss und wesentlich entspannter (sprich ich brauche weniger kraft) auf dem bike sitze. es wird auch wohl seinen grund haben, warum im dh worldcup, ich will jetzt nicht sagen alle, aber doch die meisten kurze hebeln fahren. 

es kann allerdings auch sein, dass du die besondere gabe hast und mit dem kleine finger den langen bremshebel ganz außen ziehen kannst, was dann dem prinzip eines kurzen hebels gleich käme. da das bei mir aber antomisch nicht funktioniert fahre ich kurze hebel.

aber jedem das seine und wer mit langen hebeln zurecht kommt auch gut


----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> ARD, ZDF, C & A, BRD, DDR und USA, BSE, HIV und DRK, GbR, GmbH - ihr könnt mich mal, THX, VHS und FSK, RAF, LSD und FKK, DVU, AKW und KKK, RHP, USW, LMAA, PLZ, UPS und DPD, BMX, BPM und XTC, EMI, CBS und BMG, ADAC, DLRG - ojemine, EKZ, RTL und DFB, ABS, TÜV und BMW, KMH, ICE und Eschede, PVC, FCKW - is nich OK
> 
> MfG - mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> ...


AAF Rulez... 
Sorry... Bin hier gerade am Abkotzen... Da hatte ich mich wohl im Ton vergriffen...


----------



## el Zimbo (8. März 2007)

Also wenn man schon Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen hat, sollte ein Finger zum Bremsen immer genügen!
Ansonsten weg mit dem Teil und was G'scheites her! (vorrausgesetzt das Setup ist optimiert)

By the way:

Wer, was, wann, wo am Samstag?


----------



## MIBO (8. März 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> es wird auch wohl seinen grund haben, warum im dh worldcup, ich will jetzt nicht sagen alle, aber doch die meisten kurze hebeln fahren. gut




Vielleicht formuliere ich etwas umständlich oder ums Eck herum, das kann gut sein, oder ich werde einfach falsch verstanden. Aber ich habe doch eigentlich nichts dagegen behauptet. Fakt ist, je länger der Hebel also sprich auch je weiter aussen man bremsen würde, theoretisch auch mit dem kleinen Finger sofern anatomisch machbar, hätte man rein physikalisch die grösste Kraft. Würden denn aber die Worldcup Fahrer auf die 2cm verzichten wenn sie relevant wären? Das ist doch genau das was ich meine. Ich denke das gefühlvolles Bremsen und die Hauptkraft der Finger liegt nun mal in Zeige und Mittelfinger. Zudem hat man mit dem Kleinen und Ringfinger immer noch den Lenker im Griff um besser zu agieren, wenn man nur mit zwei Fingern bremst. Hierin sehe ich die Vorteile, ich würde und werde auch an meinem nächsten, bereits bestellten Bike kurze Griffe fahren (Formula Oro Bianco)...und nein, ich habe keine Angst das die Bremse schlechter bremst weil sie kürzere Hebel hat. Wer sich wirklich Gedanken um seine Bremse macht, sollte sie komplett durchdenken. Gerade bei Bremsen mit richtiger Bremsflüssigkeit ansatt dem Minarealöl. Ein regelmässiger Wechsel bzw. auch die Wahl eines ausreichenden Siedepunktes, ein ordentliches entlüften, ein Tausch der Bremsleitungen nach spätestens 4 Jahren, evtl Stahlflex für einen saubereren Druckpunkt, andere Bremsbeläge, grössere Scheiben oder welche mit besserem Reibwert, Kolben aus Stahl statt Alu, gepflegte Dichtungen, eine Handpumpe...radial, mit grösserem Kolben,...wer sich all diese Komponenten vorgenommen hat und die Bremskraft immer noch nicht reicht, dem sei von mir aus auch gestattet über die fehlenden 2cm zu meckern die ihm den Sieg  auf der Abfahrt von PdS gefehlt haben. So long... 


@ tick ....kein Thema


----------



## Levty (8. März 2007)

Wir wissen ja, dass du was mit Mofas am Hut hast 
Ich fahre jetzt mal die eine oder andere Tour mim langen Hebel, und schau wie es funktioniert. Habe den Hebel schon näher an den Griff eingestellt.

Und es gab Nachrichten von Rotwild:
Morgen soll ich nochmal anrufen, der Christoph Vogl, Cheff von RW, wollte mit mir Rücksprache führen, bezüglich des Rahmens . Dann heißt es vll, ich habe ihn ungerecht behandelt . Mal sehen... bin schon gespannt. 

Vll könnte mir jemand Tips geben was ich sagen sollte, bzw NICHT sagen.
Probleme bereitet mir nur meine Selbstgedrehte Steckachse, wobei die mir selber die Zeichnung dafür zugesendet haben...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. März 2007)

@ Lev vielleicht solltest du über vorhandene Bilder/Filme bei RW nicht sprechen.   Da du mit uns ja nur "normale" Touren im PW fährst bist du immer im grünen Bereich. Parks kennst du ja auch nur von Bildern. Steckachse würde ich überhaupt nicht ansprechen außer wenn du gefragt wirst. Und hier müssen sie erst mal die Kausalität zwischen einer "besseren" Achse zu einem Rahmenbruch erklären. Vielleicht will der Vogl aber auch das Patent für die Achse.
Ach gib mir mal die Mailaddi des Vogl. Hätte da was für ihn


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2007)

@Mibo schöner Tratsch aber immer wieder geil zu sehen wie sich manche an Kleingkeiten tierisch aufgeilen können. Bist du dir bei der Formula wirklich sicher? Das Teil soll barbarisch sein damit brichst du dir den Hals egal ob mit kurzem oder langem Hebel. Aber wahrscheinlich hast du das Gefühl eines top Chirurgen in den Fingern oder du mußt eine mindest Geschwindigkeit von 50 Km/h einhalten um nicht zu überbremsen.
@Wolfi Bitte,Bitte verrate mir was für einen Kaffee du Morgens zu dir nimmst wenn du um 7 Uhr schon so hochgeistiges Zeug von dir geben kannst. Mein Gehirn wird immer erst eine Stunde nach meinem Körper wach. Will auch sowas!

Gruß Karsten


----------



## onkel_c (8. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und wann ist Weltmännertag???



IMMER! - außer vllt. heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (8. März 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wenn mann lediglich mit einem finger bremsen will, welcher sinnvollermaßen der zeigefinger ist, ist bei einem langen bremshebel der abstand zwischen bremshebel und lenker zu gering, also keine hebelwirkung, außer du schraubst den bremshebel direkt neben den vorbau. ein kurzer bremshebel geht steiler nach vorne und ist so konzepiert, dass man lediglich mit dem zeigefinger easy bremsen kann.



Das wollte ich wissen, danke.



Speedbullit schrieb:


> wolfmanns ausflug in die physik ist zwar dem grundenach richtig, bedeutet aber nicht, dass mit langem bremshebel auch mehr kraft übertragen wird. zumindest dann wenn man beide bremshebel auf gleicher höhe montieren würde



Man könnte ja auch noch die Bedeutung der unterschiedlichen Durchmesser und Hübe von Geber- und Nehmerkolben in Relation zur Hebellänge und daraus resultierender Handkraft zuckerzart in die Diskussion einstreuen...


----------



## el Zimbo (8. März 2007)

Wer, was, wann, wo am Samstag?

...diesmal bin ich auch garantiert dabei - zumindest so lange meine Kondition reicht.


----------



## Flugrost (8. März 2007)

Schreihals 
Eine Tour wird kommen, ganz heimlich still und leiheise (...träller...)


----------



## el Zimbo (8. März 2007)

Zum Hochberg, bitte, Bitte, BITTE!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2007)

Entweder roter Punkt nach St. Martin oder Bone Shaker... Ich will das Fahrwerk meines neuen Bocks einstellen!


----------



## eL (8. März 2007)

Für die Ladies hier  

alle babbeln se übern frauentach und keener schenkt grün/buntzeuchs....  was ne nette kinderstube habt ihr denn jenossen?



Vieleicht wäre es auch schlüssiger gewesen von "einfingerhebeln" statt  nur von "kurzen" hebeln zu reden um eine aufkommende diskusion über länge und kürze schon im keime zu ersticken.

Bei dem Einfingerhebel sugeriert mir schon das wort das ich mit diesem genausogut bremsen kann wie mit dem 4 fingerhebel nur das ich dafür nur ein finger benötige.

zena wann gibst du diesen lebenswichtigen grundkurs??? 

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (8. März 2007)

Da hätt ich auch was:




...und jetzt noch ein Steak dazu bitte. Mit Kräuterbutter. Danke.


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Zum Hochberg, bitte, Bitte, BITTE!!!



Wer und Wo ist der Hochberg bitte ? 
@ Alle zum Thema Frauentag Zena war heute Vormittag auf dem Weinbiet ein bischen spielen und hat den letzten Drop an der Spielwiese wo ich meine Pike geschrottet habe 2mal bezwungen. Damit hat sie sich heute selbst beschenkt aber das war ihr nicht genug deshalb hat sie mir noch nen Plattfuß mitgebracht. Mein Beitrag für die Frauenbewegung war dann eben mal ihren Reifen zu flicken. Ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als hier imaginäre Blumen zu posten von denen Frau ja doch nichts hat.  

Aber um hier Allen bikenden weiblichen Wesen (also auch dir Tick ) zu huldigen wünsche ich euch alles Gute zum Frauentag und allseits Achs und Speichenbruch! Macht weiter so Mädels. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Wer und Wo ist der Hochberg bitte ?
> Aber um hier Allen bikenden weiblichen Wesen (also auch dir Tick ) zu huldigen wünsche ich euch alles Gute zum Frauentag und allseits Achs und Speichenbruch! Macht weiter so Mädels.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



    Danke Karsten! 
Dafür bekommst du auch Samstag ein Bussi von mir!   

Hochberg: Ich kenne nur den Hoheberg. Und den sollte man nur am 01.Mai erklimmen, dann geht da oben die Post ab!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. März 2007)

Na dann auch mal wat von mir zum Thema Frauentag. Aber solch einem Mann habt ihr ja zu zig bei jeder Samstagstour.  Nur an der Farbe müssen wir noch feilen. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5JilCwHYLA


----------



## Levty (8. März 2007)

Ok. Ich denke ich bin am SA auch am Start. So wie es bis jetzt aussieht, fahre ich mit Sattel und allem bei euch mit 
Frag ist jedoch: WO und WANN fahren wir?


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Danke Karsten!
> Dafür bekommst du auch Samstag ein Bussi von mir!
> 
> Hochberg: Ich kenne nur den Hoheberg. Und den sollte man nur am 01.Mai erklimmen, dann geht da oben die Post ab!



@Tick ne laß mal nachher komme ich noch auf den Geschmack  laß mich lieber mal den Richter testen oder besser gesagt den Scharfrichter. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## eL (8. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als hier imaginäre Blumen zu posten von denen Frau ja doch nichts hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Das ist aus deiner sicht schon richtig und jetzt hat sie einen belüfteten reifen mehr den sie hätte auch selbst reparieren können.

nur sind frauen eben nunmal prozessorientierte wesen denen es viel mehr auf das WIE als auf das WAS ankommt.

so
ick muss jetz in wald
dunkel hart und kalt

eL


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Das ist aus deiner sicht schon richtig und jetzt hat sie einen belüfteten reifen mehr den sie hätte auch selbst reparieren können.
> 
> nur sind frauen eben nunmal prozessorientierte wesen denen es viel mehr auf das WIE als auf das WAS ankommt.
> 
> ...



@eL Ich hab auch ganz viel Liebe mit reingepumpt   und vergiss Gretel nicht Hänsel. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## face-to-ground (8. März 2007)

ich kanns ja nicht lassen...
 *g* zum einen weiß jeder mann, daß es sehr wohl auf 2cm ankommen kann  zum anderen, was die bremshebel angeht: die "kurzen" haben nen steileren winkel, also folglich auch nen längeren weg..und jeder, der in sekundarstufe I in die schule gegangen ist kennt die hebelgesetze 

weltfrauentag..naja..sollen die frauen ihen tag haben...ab morgen gibts dann wieder wie gewohnt die dreckigen witze bei der arbeit


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich kanns ja nicht lassen...
> *g* zum einen weiß jeder mann, daß es sehr wohl auf 2cm ankommen kann
> 
> weltfrauentag..naja..sollen die frauen ihen tag haben...ab morgen gibts dann wieder wie gewohnt die dreckigen witze bei der arbeit



fragt sich nur welche 2 cm gemeint sind und wie war das heute keine dreckigen Witze ???  
Arbeit wird vollkommen überbewertet! 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> @Tick ne laß mal nachher komme ich noch auf den Geschmack  laß mich lieber mal den Richter testen oder besser gesagt den Scharfrichter.
> 
> Gruß Karsten


Bist du schwul oder warum willst du nicht von den Bunnys ein Bussi?   
Meine Richtererin (Ich bin ja lesbisch) kannst du eventuell mal ein paar Meter fahren... Aber Vorsichtig sein!!! 
Und ich komme auch nur mit der Richterin, wenn wir einen der weiter oben erwähnten Wege fahren. Ansonsten darf Paul die fahren.... Ach ja, der würde ja dann auch mit kommen... Hmm... Also ich werd die ziemlich sicher im Gepäck haben.


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wer, was, wann, wo am Samstag?
> 
> ...diesmal bin ich auch garantiert dabei - zumindest so lange meine Kondition reicht.



Also hier mal eine vorsichtige Wetterprognose für das kommende WE. Der Samstag anfangs noch verregnet später Besserung einzelne trockene Abschnitte Nachmittags etwas Sonne. Sonntag etwa 14-16 Grad und Sonne Sonne Sonne!!! Was sagt uns das Samstag kurz und knackig und Sonntag gaaaaaanz laaaaange zum Genießen.  
Ich wollte halt auch mal was vorschlagen aber ich hab ja nichts zu sagen   
@Zimbo Kondition wird vollkommen überbewertet hab schließlich auch keine!


----------



## Bastiaan (8. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Bist du schwul oder warum willst du nicht von den Bunnys ein Bussi?



ich würd mal behaupten du hast dir eben ein eigentor geschossen....du fühlst dich wie ein bunny? und meinst du wärst auch ein bunny? aha....nadann


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich würd mal behaupten du hast dir eben ein eigentor geschossen....du fühlst dich wie ein bunny? und meinst du wärst auch ein bunny? aha....nadann



Hey Basti aufwachen Tick ist der Ober Bunny noch nicht geschnallt aber vielleicht willst du ja das Bussi.:kotz: 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. März 2007)

So jetzt mal ohne Bunny`s, Bonny`s oder wie das ganze Getier alles so heißt. Aufgrund des Mandelblütenfestes wird umdisponiert. Treffen 1000 in Maikammer Parkplatz. Jeder weiß ja wo. Wie üblich 5-7 Berge mit vvviiiieeeellllleeeennnnn Hm   
Noch 2x schlafen....


----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich würd mal behaupten du hast dir eben ein eigentor geschossen....du fühlst dich wie ein bunny? und meinst du wärst auch ein bunny? aha....nadann


Wenn du zuende gelesen hättest... Ich bin ein lesbisches Bunny...


----------



## Bastiaan (8. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hey Basti aufwachen Tick ist der Ober Bunny noch nicht geschnallt aber vielleicht willst du ja das Bussi.:kotz:
> 
> Gruß Karsten



neeeee, mir reicht auch ein gentleman-like-handshake  
ich will ja nich jnd. den busi vorenthalten, wär ja unfair


----------



## Levty (8. März 2007)

Was meint ihr, wie lange die Tour dauern wird am SA?

Öhm: Hier ein krasser Dropper: 200m OHNE Fallschirm:
http://break.com/index/world_record_ski_jump.html


----------



## Bastiaan (8. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, wie lange die Tour dauern wird am SA?
> 
> Öhm: Hier ein krasser Dropper: 200m OHNE Fallschirm:
> http://break.com/index/world_record_ski_jump.html



da gibts auf break.com auch noch i-wo en mtb video wo einer einen etwa 15-20 meter drop macht....und dann auf die fr*sse fliegt

ich werd mal suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (8. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> So jetzt mal ohne Bunny`s, Bonny`s oder wie das ganze Getier alles so heißt. Aufgrund des Mandelblütenfestes wird umdisponiert. Treffen 1000 in Maikammer Parkplatz. Jeder weiß ja wo. Wie üblich 5-7 Berge mit vvviiiieeeellllleeeennnnn Hm
> Noch 2x schlafen....



Hey Wolfi dürfen Polizisten eigentlich Drogen nehmen aber vielleicht bist du ja deshalb so gut drauf -in deinem Alter-5-7 Berge    

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, wie lange die Tour dauern wird am SA?
> 
> Öhm: Hier ein krasser Dropper: 200m OHNE Fallschirm:
> http://break.com/index/world_record_ski_jump.html



Echt abgefahren der schlägt ja ein wie eine Granate wir sollten nur noch im Tiefschnee droppen besteht wenigstens kein Verletzungsrisiko. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hey Wolfi dürfen Polizisten eigentlich Drogen nehmen aber vielleicht bist du ja deshalb so gut drauf -in deinem Alter-5-7 Berge
> 
> Gruß Karsten


du weißt nicht welche Berge... Bei mir würde ich sagen 5x Neukastell (macht so zusammen 350hm) schafft er bestimmt...


----------



## kawilli (8. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> du weißt nicht welche Berge... Bei mir würde ich sagen 5x Neukastell (macht so zusammen 350hm) schafft er bestimmt...



Ja er aber ich nicht ich kenne doch Wolfi´s Maß für Berge Zwischenanstiege unter 200 Hm werden gar nicht mitgezählt. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ja er aber ich nicht ich kenne doch Wolfi´s Maß für Berge Zwischenanstiege unter 200 Hm werden gar nicht mitgezählt.
> 
> Gruß Karsten


Berge sind erst Berge wenn man wirklich komplett oben auf der Spitze war...  
Und 5-7 x 350hm klingt doch nett! 
Macht dann -700hm! Das klingt verdammt gut. Also nur zwei Berge runter...


----------



## Tobsn (8. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> ...Zwischenanstiege unter 200 Hm werden gar nicht mitgezählt. ...



Das ist ja auch "Höhengleich".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (8. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch "Höhengleich".



Hilfe Tobis Welt ist eine Scheibe wieso nennen wir uns Mountainbiker ? 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Tobsn (8. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> ...wieso nennen wir uns Mountainbiker ?



Weil es in meiner Welt auch Anstiege mit mehr als 200 Hm gibt  
Du weißt doch die Länge machts, da können 2 cm entscheiden.


----------



## Quente (8. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Wer und Wo ist der Hochberg bitte ?
> @ Alle zum Thema Frauentag Zena war heute Vormittag auf dem Weinbiet ein bischen spielen und hat den letzten Drop an der Spielwiese wo ich meine Pike geschrottet habe 2mal bezwungen. Damit hat sie sich heute selbst beschenkt aber das war ihr nicht genug deshalb hat sie mir noch nen Plattfuß mitgebracht. Mein Beitrag für die Frauenbewegung war dann eben mal ihren Reifen zu flicken. Ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als hier imaginäre Blumen zu posten von denen Frau ja doch nichts hat.
> 
> Aber um hier Allen bikenden weiblichen Wesen (also auch dir Tick ) zu huldigen wünsche ich euch alles Gute zum Frauentag und allseits Achs und Speichenbruch! Macht weiter so Mädels.
> ...


 

Der Hochberg der ist hier


----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Der Hochberg der ist hier



Neee... das ist doch Levtys Dirt...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Weil es in meiner Welt auch Anstiege mit mehr als 200 Hm gibt
> Du weißt doch die Länge machts, da können 2 cm entscheiden.


Tobsn du sprichst mir aus der Seele. 
Und jetzt pinse nicht ab Karsten, bei der letzten Tour waren es auch mehr als 3 Berge.
Da dieses Mal geplant ist durchzufahren, ohne diese lästigen ich pack mein Brot aus Pausen, kannst du dich diesmal steigern


----------



## Tobsn (8. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ....geplant ist durchzufahren, ohne diese lästigen ich pack mein Brot aus Pausen, ...
> ... ohne Protektoren aus und an...
> ... ohne Sattel runter und rauf ....
> ... ohne Jacke an und aus ...
> ... und ohne Bäumchen bewässern ....



Ob Du das durchziehen kannst  

Wer Quotes fälscht oder gefälschte Quotes in Umlauf bringt wird ...


----------



## zena (8. März 2007)

also freunde ich meld mich auch zu wort 

danke für die nettigkeiten zum frauentag. ich wusste gar nicht dass es heut ist. vielleicht hab ich mich deshalb getraut flotter zu fahren.

also wenn ich am samstag 5 berge fahren soll, dann müssen die herren aber alle in luna-style-hosen auftauchen, gelle  

ciao zena


----------



## Tobsn (8. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ... wenn ich am samstag 5 berge fahren soll, dann müssen die herren aber alle in luna-style-hosen auftauchen, gelle ...



... jetzt ist mir schlecht...
... hab mir gerade die unter der Lycra hervorquellenden Beinfrisuren der üblichen Verdächtigen vorgestellt.


----------



## face-to-ground (8. März 2007)

tztztz..daß ihr jetzt auf den 2cm rumreiten müsst 

weltfrauentage werden generell überbewertet


----------



## Levty (8. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Neee... das ist doch Levtys Dirt...



Ach ********, da MUSS ich ja wieder hin, um meine Linie wieder geradezubiegen, diesmal ohne 10m Flugweite neben dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (8. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da dieses Mal geplant ist durchzufahren, ohne diese lästigen ich pack mein Brot aus Pausen



dann seid ihr aber schuld, wenn ich irgendwann vor hunger vom rad kippe 
ich hoffe, ihr seid dann wenigstens so nett, mich vom boden abzukratzen....


----------



## Levty (9. März 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> dann seid ihr aber schuld, wenn ich irgendwann vor hunger vom rad kippe
> ich hoffe, ihr seid dann wenigstens so nett, mich vom boden abzukratzen....


Da ich so lieb bin, übernehme ich das. Dafür musst du dir noch Kraft für die drei Hebelchen im Auto aufheben...


----------



## Flugrost (9. März 2007)

So, der Tag gestern is rum ... irgendwie hab ich ihn nicht verstanden.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> So, der Tag gestern is rum ... irgendwie hab ich ihn nicht verstanden.


Fazit scheint wohl gewesen zu sein, dass sich ALLE auf den morgigen Tag freuen und bereit sind die Last der 5 Berge ohne lästige Zwischenpausen auf sich zu nehmen.  
Ups schnell weg und tschüss


----------



## atomica (9. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Da ich so lieb bin, übernehme ich das



ich bin so gerührt  

ich schreib dir ne PN wegen hinfahren....
was is eigentlich mit maddin los? ist der verschollen?


----------



## el Zimbo (9. März 2007)

...also bei mir werden's drei Berge - mehr geht leider nicht (bald wieder...)
Das heißt, der erste oder zweite Berg sollte der Hochberg sein, danach könnt ihr von mir aus 20000 Höhenmeter machen.


----------



## one track mind (9. März 2007)

so, fertig gefrühstückt. werd gleich mal den melibocus hoch und runter fahren, danach vielleicht noch ne runde frankenstein. grüsse aus darmstadt .


----------



## Levty (9. März 2007)

Kennt ihr das Rad schon?






Nein? Aber bald im Pfälzer Wald    

Die schicken ihn mir zu!!! Yeah!  

Und der Vogl: Sie sind ja auch ein harter FRer, sieht gut gebraucht aus...
Ich: Nja, bin damit hauptsächlich Tour gefahren
Er: Nun, nach Tour sieht er wirklich nicht aus, aber wir führen da das RED1, wenn Sie damit einverstanden wären, schicken wir ihn Ihnen zu...

*sprachlos*

@ Eva: Bis in Mannheim


----------



## atomica (9. März 2007)

man lev, hast du ein glück!!! 

willste morgen mal mein coilerchen fahren? 
und danach die verhandlungen mit kona führen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (9. März 2007)

Also ein Coilerchen habe ich schon durch.  

Ich kann leider erst um 0920 in MA sein, oder halt um 0850 -.-.
Machen wir 0920 vor der Post?


----------



## atomica (9. März 2007)

alla gut, dann muss ich halt gas geben


----------



## dave (9. März 2007)

@lev: 
herzlichen glückwunsch! wer hätte das gedacht ...


----------



## guru39 (9. März 2007)

@Läff,
subba


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. März 2007)

Super Lev Glückwunsch. Welches Glücksschwein hast du gefrühstückt, oder hast du dem Vogl mit deiner russischen Mentalität gedroht


----------



## Levty (9. März 2007)

Danke an alle. 
Kanns selber immer noch nicht fassen... Hoffe der ist möglichst schnell da. Aber denke dass er Ende der nächsten Woche da ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (9. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das Rad schon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gratulation!  

Bei Aludreck hättest du die Aussage bekommen "Das ist klare Überbeanspruchung, da greift unsere 5 Jahre auch bei Renneinsatz Garantie nicht".


----------



## Levty (9. März 2007)

Krass. Grad Anruf bekommen: "Der Rahmen ist garnicht gerissen. "Wir mÃ¼ssen ihn nochmal untersuchen".
Und:
"Wir haben erst jetzt gemerkt, dass Sie garnicht der Erstbesitzer sind..."
Soso... die werden mich demnÃ¤chst zurÃ¼ckrufen.

KÃ¶nnen die nicht gleich das Ding untersuchen. Ich flipp aus!

â¬dit: Jetzt haben wirs. Ich muss nur den DÃ¤mpfer blechen. Der Fox DHX 3.0 fÃ¼r 160â¬.


----------



## Flugrost (9. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> dit: ...


 Glückwunsch!


----------



## kawilli (9. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Krass. Grad Anruf bekommen: "Der Rahmen ist garnicht gerissen. "Wir müssen ihn nochmal untersuchen".
> Und:
> "Wir haben erst jetzt gemerkt, dass Sie garnicht der Erstbesitzer sind..."
> Soso... die werden mich demnächst zurückrufen.
> ...



Ja was denn nun heißt das du kriegst deinen alten Rahmen wieder oder doch den Neuen und für welches Bike ist der Dämpfer? 
@Wolfi mehr als drei Berge sind bei mir sicher nicht drin brauche noch etwas Kraft für Sonntag da der schöner werden soll. 
Für mich sind zwei Tage mit drei Bergen das absolute Maximum sonst fall ich ins Koma. Wo nimmst du alter Isegrimm eigentlich die Energie her du scheinst mir ja die Frage nach deinen geheimen Wunderdrogen ja nicht beantworten zu wollen.  

Also bis Morgen Karsten


----------



## WW-Horst (9. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das Rad schon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na das Sieht doch gut aus.
In meinem Fall zeigt sich Rotwidl nicht kulant. Der Fahradhändler soll mir 20 Prozent geben, der EK ändert sich nicht, d.h. Rotwild läßt sich nicht auf eine Kulanz ein. Auf Rückfragen heißt es: der Rahmen wurde normal gebraucht, da ist nach 6 Jahren eine Materialermüdung normal. 

Ist sicher ein Argument, aber kein gutes für eine sog. Edelschmiede.

Ich habe das Angebot abgelehnt, das Thema Rotwild ist für mich im Freeridebereich abgeschlossen, werde mir ein Nicolai bestellen.


----------



## el Zimbo (9. März 2007)

...naja, die geben ja auch "nur" fünf Jahre Garantie - hättste das Teil halt schneller "abnutzen" müssen...
Ich hatte da auch schon zu kämpfen mit Simplon, am Ende haben die aber nachgegeben. Ich lag auch noch in der Garantiezeit.
Jetzt fahr ich halt ein Stahlhardtail und bin sehr glücklich damit!

@die üblichen Verdächtigen:
falls Armin und Wölfchen die 2000 hm-Grenze überschreiten wollen, werd ich euch nach drei Bergen zum Auto zurück führen.

Bis morsche!!!


----------



## kawilli (9. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...naja, die geben ja auch "nur" fünf Jahre Garantie - hättste das Teil halt schneller "abnutzen" müssen...
> Ich hatte da auch schon zu kämpfen mit Simplon, am Ende haben die aber nachgegeben. Ich lag auch noch in der Garantiezeit.
> Jetzt fahr ich halt ein Stahlhardtail und bin sehr glücklich damit!
> 
> ...



Also dieses Angebot nehme ich dankend an sollen die sich doch alleine das Hirn rausstrampeln oder muß ich mich jetzt schämen? 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## el Zimbo (9. März 2007)

...schämen musst du dich erst, wenn ich auch wieder meine Kondition zurück hab  
Außerdem denk ich, dass die beiden mal wieder zur Übertreibung neigen.


----------



## kawilli (9. März 2007)

@Alle mal was in eigener Sache. Habe vor mir einen Satz Avid Code zuzulegen. Hat irgendjemand Connections oder kennt jemand eine Adresse für the best Price. Wäre dankbar für jede Info.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## el Zimbo (9. März 2007)

Also meine Juicy Five hab ich bei 100% Bike bestellt - im Set für 190,- Euronen.
Die gibbs da immer noch - aber nicht die Code...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (9. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also meine Juicy Five hab ich bei 100% Bike bestellt - im Set für 190,- Euronen.
> Die gibbs da immer noch - aber nicht die Code...



also die Juicy Five hab ich für 185  bekommen aber das günstigste Angebot für die Code ist bis jetzt 369  was ich gefunden hab.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Don Stefano (9. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> .Ich hatte da auch schon zu kämpfen mit Simplon, am Ende haben die aber nachgegeben. Ich lag auch noch in der Garantiezeit.
> Jetzt fahr ich halt ein Stahlhardtail und bin sehr glücklich damit!


Das Bildchen hier kennste schon?






Er hat's aber auch nicht gerade geschont.


----------



## el Zimbo (9. März 2007)

Wie hat denn der Lellebebbel DAS hingekriegt???
Aber er musste sich ja auch den CC-Rahmen von DMR kaufen...

Herzliches Beileid!!!


----------



## face-to-ground (9. März 2007)

sieht irgendwie aus wie, als ob da jemand kaltverformung am stehenden hindernis geübt hätte 
hoffe, daß es dem fahrer wenigstens besser geht, als dem rad


----------



## Levty (9. März 2007)

Also den hier hat er gestanden:


----------



## kawilli (9. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Also den hier hat er gestanden:



Wer ist denn der Durchgeknallte so was mit nem Spielzeugrad völlig verrückt. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Levty (9. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der Durchgeknallte so was mit nem Spielzeugrad völlig verrückt.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Der Mann hier hat keine Ahnung 
Ist der lelebebel, und das Rad ist alles andere als ein Kinderrad ;D ...ich fahre Kinderräder...


----------



## kawilli (9. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Der Mann hier hat keine Ahnung
> Ist der lelebebel, und das Rad ist alles andere als ein Kinderrad ;D ...ich fahre Kinderräder...



wie Zimbo schon sagte die CC-Version von einem echten Bike die markanten Knicke im Rahmen sprechen doch für sich. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Levty (9. März 2007)

...is halt Stahl!

*duckunweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (9. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...is halt Stahl!
> 
> *duckunweg*



sehr dünner stahl...


----------



## capricorni (9. März 2007)

Hi,
wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt schließ ich mich euch morgen an.
Schaun wa mal ob ich hinter euch herkomm.
Gruß
Capricorni


----------



## Flugrost (9. März 2007)

capricorni schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt schließ ich mich euch morgen an.
> Schaun wa mal ob ich hinter euch herkomm.
> Gruß
> Capricorni



Da die Bandbreite in der Gruppe sehr breit gefächert ist, sieht die Charakteristik der Touren immer so aus, dass es "Ausstiegs-" und Rückrollmöglichkeiten gibt. Dreihügelfetischisten kommen auf jeden Fall auf ihre Kosten, und ja, Hochberch is Nummer zwo. Die drei wird auch sehr geil.
Wer Kondition hat, dem tut der Uphill nit weh, nach der Abfahrt bitte Zahnbürste auspacken und die Fliegenreste aus der Kauleiste kehren. 

Maikammer/Alsterweiler - Parkplatz (gleich links nach dem Ortzausgangsschild auf der Strasse zur Kalmit hoch).

Der erste Uphill wird Trail weil Luna bei ist.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wer Kondition hat........



(lat.: condicio Beschaffenheit, Zustand, Bedingung, Verfassung)   
Das gibt morgen eine ÎºÎ±ÏÎ±ÏÏÏÎ¿ÏÎ®   
Bis morsche


----------



## Flugrost (9. März 2007)

Seit wann kannst Du grieschisch?


----------



## zena (9. März 2007)

isch freu misch ja soooo uf morge 
hab mein bike uffgepimpt, abba net lachen es zaubert ein hauch von hawaii in die palz 

huuula-huuula-huuula

ob der tick in baströckchen kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## capricorni (10. März 2007)

Hi,
bin gerade von der Notaufnahme zurück.
Das wichtigste zuerst mir geht's gut (nur seelisch etwas angeknackst ).
Und in Kürze das Technische:
Eine Platzwunde mit 3 Stichen genäht und einen dicken Verband. Sowie einige Schürfwunden und Prellungen.
Morgen nochmal hin zum Verbandswechsel.

Vielen Dank für die Tour und vor allen für die erste Hilfe!!! 

Um baldmöglich wieder bei euch mitfahren zu können noch ein paar Fragen:
Könnt ihr mir eine(n) Specialized Werkstatt/Händler eures Vertrauens empfehlen?
Welche Protectoren könnt Ihr empfehlen (Mann lernt auch aus seinen Fehlern!)?

So jetzt mache ich mir eine große Tasse Tee und ess ein Stück Kuchen und ein heißes Bad (Seelenmedizin!)!

Gruß
Capricorni


----------



## MIBO (10. März 2007)

capricorni schrieb:


> Welche Protectoren könnt Ihr empfehlen (Mann lernt auch aus seinen Fehlern!)?



nicht ganz günstig aber sehr gut, Knie/Schienbeinschoner von Race Face..fahren einige in der Gruppe. Ansonsten sollen die TSG Schoner noch ein ganz gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis haben, bin ich aber selbst noch nicht gefahren.

Dann wünsch ich Dir mal gute Besserung


----------



## Levty (10. März 2007)

Supi Capironi. Immerhin nichts schlimmes passiert. 
Willst du jetzt zum Händler, um deinen Rahmen zu reklamieren?

Werde mir nach meinem Ausrutscher ebenfalls Ellbogen Schoner zulegen 
Man, bei so einem Kindergartenkrams rutscht man aus.


----------



## eL (10. März 2007)

ganz schön hohe verlustrate bei euch am samstag  

vieleicht solltet ihr in einem vorausscheid nur die gaaanz harten auf eure freerideevents mitnehmen


----------



## face-to-ground (10. März 2007)

capricorni schrieb:


> Um baldmöglich wieder bei euch mitfahren zu können noch ein paar Fragen:
> Könnt ihr mir eine(n) Specialized Werkstatt/Händler eures Vertrauens empfehlen?
> Welche Protectoren könnt Ihr empfehlen (Mann lernt auch aus seinen Fehlern!)?
> 
> ...



genieß es und erhol dich gut!

specialized hier in der gegend wäre zb der fahrrad-gruber in frankenthal. wenn du ertragen kannst, daß du manchmal seine meinung direkt gesagt bekommst, so ist das wohl eine der ersten adressen


----------



## Tobsn (10. März 2007)

capricorni schrieb:


> ...Das wichtigste zuerst mir geht's gut (nur seelisch etwas angeknackst ...



Dann ist ja alles ok ...  
... das seelische biegen wir bei der nächsten Ausfahrt wieder gerade.  



Levty schrieb:


> ...Willst du jetzt zum Händler, um deinen Rahmen zu reklamieren...



Glaub nicht, dass es da was zum Reklamieren gibt.


----------



## kawilli (10. März 2007)

capricorni schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tour und vor allen für die erste Hilfe!!!
> 
> Um baldmöglich wieder bei euch mitfahren zu können noch ein paar Fragen:
> Könnt ihr mir eine(n) Specialized Werkstatt/Händler eures Vertrauens empfehlen?
> ...



Dem Dank für die Tour kann ich mich nur anschließen. Bei Spcialized fällt mir nur der Gruber in FT ein und der Weindel in Speyer. Allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrung in Punkto werkstatt bei Beiden. Bei Mibo´s meinung zwecks Protektoren schließe ich mich an ich persönlich ziehe die Race Face vor sind aber nicht gerade billig. 
Kaffee, Kuchen und die Badewanne haben wir schon hinter uns und jetzt lassen wir die Tour nochmal Revue passieren und träumen schon von Morgen.
Ich wünsche dir eine gute Besserung und hoffentlich verheilt alles sehr schnell. Zumindest hast du jetzt Zeit dein Bike mal richtig zu überholen. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## zena (10. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ganz schön hohe verlustrate bei euch am samstag
> 
> vieleicht solltet ihr in einem vorausscheid nur die gaaanz harten auf eure freerideevents mitnehmen



ach eL wer redet hier von Verlust? Wir sind alle noch voll und ganz fit. Und ganz haaaart sind wir auch ...denn wir sind ja auch keine Steine...neeeeeeeeeeee wir sind Biker...

Gute Besserung Mirko alles wächst wieder zusammen. Arnika-Salbe hilft ganz gut bei der Wundheilung, ach ja und viel, viel Liebe 

DANKE an die Guides für die schöne Tour und für die Leckereien zwischendurch 
Habt noch ein schönes Wochenende und genießt das Wetter.

@martin: wir haben dich vermisst, bitte nicht mehr böse sein  es wird alles gut... 

ciao zena


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. März 2007)

@ Mirko. Auch von mir gute Besserung und das nächste Mal mit Protektoren, dann klappt`s auch mit dem Waldboden  
Empfehlung von mir bzgl. Rahmen. Da du sicher keine Rechnung mehr hast, würde ich mal unverbindlich Specialized NL an mailen und ihnen mit Bildern den Schaden darstellen. Dann siehst du ja auch deren Reaktion. Wenn die ihr Jawort für einen neuen Rahmen geben, dann kannst du fragen welchen Händler sie dir in deiner Nähe empfehlen. Mit dieser Option kannst du dann den Händler aufsuchen. Denke mal, so wie ich den Mike in Ft kenne, wird er so ohne weiteres deinen Rahmen nicht zurück nehmen. Ebenso der Weindel aus Speyer. 
Werd jetzt mal wieder MTB-schubsen im PW starten.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ganz schön hohe verlustrate bei euch am samstag
> 
> vieleicht solltet ihr in einem vorausscheid nur die gaaanz harten auf eure freerideevents mitnehmen


Das wir dich nicht mitnehmen dürfen ist schon klar...  

Bei meinem Auto war es nur der Keilriemen. Also nix wildes. Am Montag werden alle drei ausgetauscht.  

Heute mach ich ne FR Tour durch meinen heimischen Wald. Ich glaub aber der nennt sich auch Pfälzer Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (11. März 2007)

Hier ein Nachtrag der Verluste von gestern:












Nja, demnächst kommt (m)ein Tier (wieder) in den Stall.


----------



## face-to-ground (11. März 2007)

sieht doch super aus...wo fehlt da was???


----------



## der-tick.de (11. März 2007)

Hi! 

Ich hab heute mein C'Dale das erste mal durch den Wald bewegt. Das war noch ganz gut, das ich das gestern nicht dabei hatte. Immerhin ist die Sattelstütze zu kurz. Ich hab berghoch stark zu kämpfen. Aber es geht steil... Was soll man aber bei 200/220mm erwarten!  

Auf jeden Fall muss ich mir von 3-Essen das Hoody "Hochschieben Runterfahren" kaufen... Das traf heute schon gut zu.


----------



## Levty (11. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> sieht doch super aus...wo fehlt da was???



Nene, das Pedal hab ich heute schon abgebaut...


----------



## Flugrost (11. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Nene, das Pedal hab ich heute schon abgebaut...



Lev, wers schafft so gemütlich ne Pedalaxe zu verbiegen is definitiv zu fett 
Zimbo braucht nach jeder zweiten Fahrt ein neues Hinterrad, meine Dämpferbuchse is nach kurzer Zeit hinüber (incl. Wippenlager), Werwolfmann hat ein Fox Problem, Shimanoschaltungen sind launenhaft wie (...), und und und, das einzige Bike, das hält is Karstens Freak. Dr. Impact gleicht alle Zerstörungen mit seinem selbstregenerierenden Körper aus. Sein Bike steht da wie ne eins. 

Wie wars bei euch heute, werte Gemeinde? Von meiner Seite lässt sich berichten, dass wir noch so nen Hardtailrider am Eckkopp getroffen haben, der ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken sein speichenschwächelndes Hinterrad mit sadistischem Funkeln in den Augen den Trail runter prügelte. 
Helm aufziehen dient der Sicherheit, gut gemacht teurer Trailgefährte, die Riemen unterhalb des Kinns zu zuzhiehen hilft außerordentlich, die Funktion desselben zu gewährleisten. Sieht man dich so und schaut, wie schnell Du bist, schleicht sich impacttechnisch Sorge ein.


----------



## Tobsn (11. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> .... das einzige Bike, das hält is Karstens Freak. ...



Hat er nicht schon die zweite Gabel (casting)?  
.. Und war da nicht was mit dem Dämpfer, Pedale, ...  

Es wird alt unser Flugtier und bald noch viel älter.


----------



## Flugrost (11. März 2007)

Ich wiederhole mich: Schanauze ... diesmal Tops!

... im Alter wiederholt man sich öfter ... (hüstel)


----------



## Levty (11. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... im Alter wiederholt man sich öfter ...


Wiebitte?


----------



## el Zimbo (12. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...der ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken sein speichenschwächelndes Hinterrad mit sadistischem Funkeln in den Augen den Trail runter prügelte.



Moin!

HEHE!!! Das Laufrad hält und hält - letztes Mal hat's ja auch laaange gedauert
bis sich die Speichen verabschiedet haben... 
War auf jeden Fall super gestern, von den Wanderscharen abgesehen,
ich war zum ersten Mal in kurzen Klamotten unterwegs und hab's nicht bereut!  
Und Danke an die Erbauer des kleinen Sprünglis in der Steilpassage nach der Eckkopfquelle!  

In diesem Sinne bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. März 2007)

Moin werte Gemeinde,
war gestern auch mal wieder im PW unterwgs MTB`ler schubsen  Möchte an dieser Stelle den    3 CC`lern danken, die vom Weinbiet den steilen Weg runter und weiter auf blau/weiß abgebogen sind. Nachdem ihr es geschafft habt ohne abzusteigen durch 8 Leute zu kurven,  dabei eine Oma am Arm erwischt habt und mit den Worten tuschuldigung das Weite gesucht habt, musste ich bei diesen Leuten klarstellen, dass es auch unter uns Bikern Idio$$ gibt die keine Ahnung über ein Miteinander im Wald besitzen. Hoffentlich seit ihr bei eueren Downhill anständig auf die Schnauze geflogen


----------



## Quente (12. März 2007)

Frühling es ist wieder soweit. 
Brauchen wir die MTB Polizei . im Pfälzer Wald. 

Nein das Leben ist doch soooo schön  .


----------



## kawilli (12. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lev, wers schafft so gemütlich ne Pedalaxe zu verbiegen is definitiv zu fett
> Zimbo braucht nach jeder zweiten Fahrt ein neues Hinterrad, meine Dämpferbuchse is nach kurzer Zeit hinüber (incl. Wippenlager), Werwolfmann hat ein Fox Problem, Shimanoschaltungen sind launenhaft wie (...), und und und, das einzige Bike, das hält is Karstens Freak. Dr. Impact gleicht alle Zerstörungen mit seinem selbstregenerierenden Körper aus. Sein Bike steht da wie ne eins.
> 
> COLOR][/SIZE]



@Tobsn das was du meinst ist abgesehen von der Pike normaler Verschleiß. Was das Flugtier sagen wollte ist das bei meinen Halsbrecherischen und absolut zerstörerischen Einschlägen in die Botanik des Pfälzer Waldes jedes herkömmliche Bike unserer Gemeinde wahrscheinlich schon das Zeitliche gesegnet hätte. So gehen aber die gesammelten Energieen auf mich über und mein armer geschundener Körper muß mal wieder leiden. Jetzt sitze ich hier mit einem geschlossenen Auge weil ich sonst alles doppelt sehe und warte auf meinen OP-Termin. Ansonsten geht es mir erstaunlich gut und das Freak hat mal wieder keinen Kratzer -Gott sei Dank-. 
So ich melde mich jetzt mal für eine Weile ab hab im Krankenhaus kein Internet bis bald im Wald.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Levty (12. März 2007)

@ Karsten:
Vll die Code hier?
http://www.dirty-stuff.de/pd-344789847.htm?defaultVariants=search0_EQ_185%20mm_AND_search1_EQ_vorne_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=11

Grad in die Leiste reinkopieren...


----------



## kawilli (12. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> @ Karsten:
> Vll die Code hier?
> http://www.dirty-stuff.de/pd-344789847.htm?defaultVariants=search0_EQ_185%20mm_AND_search1_EQ_vorne_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=11



Danke Lev aber hab die Code schon bestellt für wenig Geld(relativ natürlich).

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Tobsn (12. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> ...So ich melde mich jetzt mal für eine Weile ab hab im Krankenhaus kein Internet bis bald im Wald...



   

Was haste jetzt wieder angestellt.  

Dann auf jeden Fall gute Besserung.  

Dass Dein Bike wie ne Eins da steht ist ja auch kein Wunder, Du legst Dich immer neben dem Bike und nie mit dem Bike ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (12. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dass Dein Bike wie ne Eins da steht ist ja auch kein Wunder, Du legst Dich immer neben dem Bike und nie mit dem Bike ab



...das eigne ich mir dann auch mal an.

Und gute Besserung, bei dem, was du hast.


----------



## kawilli (12. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...das eigne ich mir dann auch mal an.
> 
> Und gute Besserung, bei dem, was du hast.



@Lev das wäre keine schlechte Empfehlung und es ist eine Orbitaboden Fraktur was soviel heißt wie Augenhöhlenboden Bruch! Auf jeden Fall hänge ich euch in der Verletzungsrangliste alle ab.  

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MIBO (12. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> ... Orbitaboden Fraktur was soviel heißt wie Augenhöhlenboden Bruch!....



Hört sich ja krass an...wo bzw. wann hast du dir das denn zugezogen?


----------



## kawilli (12. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Hört sich ja krass an...wo bzw. wann hast du dir das denn zugezogen?



@Mibo Gestern, Eselspfad Sprung mit verpatzter Landung Erdboden rast mit 30 Km/h auf dein Gesicht zu-Gesicht und Knochen darin sind klüger und geben nach-AUAAAAAA.... 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## kawilli (12. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> @Mibo Gestern, Eselspfad Sprung mit verpatzter Landung Erdboden rast mit 30 Km/h auf dein Gesicht zu-Gesicht und Knochen darin sind klüger und geben nach-AUAAAAAA....
> 
> Gruß Karsten



@ Alle meine Empfehlung für jeden Fullface ist geil damit wär das nicht passiert in Zukunft nie mehr ohne. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MIBO (12. März 2007)

Uiuiuiiii......dann drück ich dir ganz fest die Daumen das alles wieder schnell wird.

Fullface hab ich mir auch einen die Tage bestellt, nur ist halt immer recht gross das Ding um überall mit hin zu schleppen. Dann noch Knie/Ellenbogen schoner und schon hat man das Bundeswehr Marschgepäck Gewicht mit dem man sich den Berg rauf quält  
Aber vernünftig wäre es bestimmt, bei den Strecken die da ab und an gefahren werden.


----------



## eL (12. März 2007)

kann es sein das du ... na sagen wir mal etwas "ungeschickt" oder gar "grobmotorisch" bist wenn du mit zweirädern umgehst??? 

kannst du eigentlich eine zweiradausfahrt ohne unkontrollierten abgang vom gerät verzeichnen?

Wäre ich dein erziehungsberechtigter so würde ich mir ernsthaft sorgen machen.

genesungswünschende grüße

eL


----------



## kawilli (12. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> kann es sein das du ... na sagen wir mal etwas "ungeschickt" oder gar "grobmotorisch" bist wenn du mit zweirädern umgehst???
> 
> kannst du eigentlich eine zweiradausfahrt ohne unkontrollierten abgang vom gerät verzeichnen?
> 
> ...



@ eL 1. Ja, 2. Nein und 3. wärst du mein Erziehungsberechtigter dann wäre ich jetzt Waise.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. März 2007)

Mensch Karsten kann man dich denn nie alleine lassen? Wo bist du denn beim Eselsweg gesprungen und hast dich abgelegt? In deinem Alter müsstest du doch wissen. IN DER RUHE LIEGT DIE KRAFT!!!!! Jugend voran


----------



## Flugrost (12. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Mensch Karsten kann man dich denn nie alleine lassen? Wo bist du denn beim Eselsweg gesprungen und hast dich abgelegt? In deinem Alter müsstest du doch wissen. IN DER RUHE LIEGT DIE KRAFT!!!!! Jugend voran



50 Meter vor Fhs Benjetal

Edith:
Isolierte Orbitabodenfrakturen entstehen durch stumpfe Gewalteinwirkung auf den Augapfel, wobei die auftretenden Kräfte auf die Orbitawände übertragen werden (Blow-out-Mechanismus). Üblicherweise kommt es zur Fraktur des Orbitabodens, welcher die schwächste Wandstruktur bildet. Mit einer relativen Inzidenz zwischen 4% und 7% gehören reine Blow-out-Frakturen zu den selteneren Sportverletzungen . Die klassische Ursache ist der Aufprall eines Tennis- oder Squashballes. Im klinischen Alltag werden häufiger Orbitabodenfrakturen beobachtet, welche durch Zusammenstöße oder akzidentelle Ellbogen- und Faustschläge bei Mannschaftssportarten verursacht wurden und die nicht selten mit einer Fraktur des Infraorbitalrandes einhergehen.

Gute Besserung. Ich näh dir bald ein Airbagjacket (mit Michelinmännchenoptik)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (12. März 2007)

Ich hatte schon mal einen Aufall von über 3 Monaten. Seit dem bin ich vorsichtiger  Haaresbreit an einer OP entgangen. Aber in deinem Fall hilft wohl KG nicht.

Trotzdem alles Gute


----------



## face-to-ground (12. März 2007)

hmm..da hab ich ja bisher glück gehabt, daß ich immer nur den waldboden mit meinem gesicht umgepflügt habe  
von den seltenen momenten (wie gestern: fahre straße bergab und hör ein auto hinter mir - und wunder mich, warum der nicht überholt, bis ich auf den tacho geschaut hab...), in denen ich mich gehen lasse, seh ich zu, daß ich immer schön langsam mach!
gute besserung auch meinerseits (und ab in den invaliden-fred mit dir )


die 





			
				flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> akzidentelle Ellbogen- und Faustschläge


 find ich übrigens irgendwie bedenklich....bist du wirklich mit dem rad gestürzt oder hast du deiner frau widersprochen?


----------



## zena (12. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> die  find ich übrigens irgendwie bedenklich....bist du wirklich mit dem rad gestürzt oder hast du deiner frau widersprochen?



na genau auf diesen spruch habe ich gewartet. 
also ich kann mit fug und recht behaupten dass ich ich nicht nur eine gabel mit blow-out-ventil hab sonder auch einen mann mit blow-out-ventil. 
armer kasi  er leidet im stillen...wenn er alles gut überstanden hat schenke ich ihm einen ftt-kurs beim tick...wie fahre ich eine kurve in der luft 

ihr habts gelesen...ich bin eine woche ganz auf mich alleine gestellt 
hmmm eigentlich...eigentlich...habe ich sturmfreie bude   dann werde ich folgendes machen: biken    :   biken

ich wünsche meinem "kamikaze" auch gute besserung und wünsche ihm allzeit spurzfreie fahrt


----------



## capricorni (12. März 2007)

Vielen Dank! Für die Genesungswünsche
Um so bald wie möglich wieder auf die Bikes zu kommen werde ich einige Extreme-Sofa-Einheiten einschieben. 

Bei den Protectoren werde ich mal ein bischen gucken und anprobieren.
Hab ja momentan etwas freie Zeit. 



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Empfehlung von mir bzgl. Rahmen. Da du sicher keine Rechnung mehr hast, würde ich mal unverbindlich Specialized NL an mailen und ihnen mit Bildern den Schaden darstellen. Dann siehst du ja auch deren Reaktion.





Levty schrieb:


> Supi Capironi. Immerhin nichts schlimmes passiert.
> Willst du jetzt zum Händler, um deinen Rahmen zu reklamieren?


Ich habe heute eine Email an Specialized geschickt mit ein paar Bildern von der verbogenen Dämpferaufnahme. Mal schaun was sie dazu sagen. Der Schaden ist aber schon älter, hat also nix mit dem Sturz am Samstag zu tun. 



kawilli schrieb:


> ...es ist eine Orbitaboden Fraktur was soviel heißt wie Augenhöhlenboden Bruch! Auf jeden Fall hänge ich euch in der Verletzungsrangliste alle ab.
> Gruß Karsten


Ich, für meinen Teil habe kein Bedarf dir den Platz auf der Rangliste streitig zu machen. 
Auf alle Fälle gute Besserung!


----------



## easymtbiker (12. März 2007)

hi, kurzes lebenszeichen von mir... hatte ne stressige woche und war abschliessend n paar tage tiefschneepflügen  
kann mir jemand ne kurzzusammenfassung der letzen woche geben? wenn ichs richtig überflogen hab, sammelt ihr immer noch fleissig wp- punkte  und lev macht seine bikes kaputt- alles beim alten.

ausser.... die verletztentrate scheint ja nach oben zu schnellen.... sehr ärgerlich! ich wünsche karsten gute besserung und schnelle genesung, bitte ausrichten, wenn er das hier nich mehr liest.

@zena: sorry, dass ich sa nich da war. stimmt das, was ich  gehört habe? ich bin zutiefst gerührt!


----------



## atomica (12. März 2007)

von mir auch gute besserung an karsten!! du unverbesserlicher bruchpilot...
alles gute für die OP! hoffe, du bist bald wieder fit!


----------



## Flugrost (12. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hänge ich euch in der Verletzungsrangliste alle ab.
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Quantitativ auf jeden Fall, qualitativ hab ich 9 Monate Ausfall am Stück Vorsprung wegen "disloziierter Radiusfraktur". 
...bitte nicht nachmachen! - Nervt ungemein.
Der Einzige, glaube ich, der da noch mithalten kann is der TH. ...der hat aufs feinste sein Ellenbogengelenk pulverisiert...


----------



## face-to-ground (13. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> na genau auf diesen spruch habe ich gewartet.



das hab ich gewusst...deswegen hab ich es ja geschrieben - um deiner erwartungshaltung gerecht zu werden 

@ flugeisenoxid: nicht übel - ich hatte ne schulterlux mit anschließender infektion an (zum glück nicht IN) der gelenkkapsel


----------



## eL (13. März 2007)

schulterlux ?
vom Boarden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (13. März 2007)

schulterlux ?
vom Boarden ?


----------



## Levty (13. März 2007)

@ äL:



Flugrost schrieb:


> ... im Alter wiederholt man sich öfter ... (hüstel)


----------



## one track mind (13. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Der Einzige, glaube ich, der da noch mithalten kann is der TH. ...der hat aufs feinste sein Ellenbogengelenk pulverisiert...



doch ich: spiralfraktur des linken femurs. 1 jahr pause.


----------



## el Zimbo (13. März 2007)

@Kawilli:
Wann änderst du endlich deinen Nick in "KamiKarsten"???
Gute Besserung, bzw. schnelle Genesung wünsch ich dir!

@Schmalspurgeist:
Na, schön eingelebt in DA ?
Nächste oder in zwei (einhalb) Wochen könntest du doch bestimmt
mal ne Odenwald-Runde starten?
Die letzte Tour von AJU hab ich leider verpennt...


----------



## Bastiaan (13. März 2007)

juten tach, ich meld mich auch mal wieder:
bin ja (wie einige wissen)_ im tauchclub und dann kriegt man je regelmÃ¤Ãig nen rundschreiben....nich weiter schlimm. doch diesmal, diesmal stand das folgende drinne:



			
				tauchclub schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Tauchsportfreunde,
> 
> nachfolgend die Fakten zum bereits angekÃ¼ndigten Nordic-Walking-Kurs unseres Vereins. Eine gute Vorbereitung fÃ¼r die kommende Tauchsaison, wie ich meine.
> 
> ...



ist das ein grund, wegen verrat, aus zu treten?  
und dann der preis  davon kann man sich viel schÃ¶nes kaufen (100 kugel eis zum bleistift, dann bleiben sogar noch 5 euro Ã¼brig fÃ¼r ne riesen cola)

grtz


----------



## Levty (13. März 2007)

Auszutreten wird zusammengeschrieben.
Und: Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (13. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Auszutreten wird zusammengeschrieben.



ohne dich würd mich niemand verstehn, danke


----------



## der-tick.de (13. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> juten tach, ich meld mich auch mal wieder:
> bin ja (wie einige wissen)_ im tauchclub und dann kriegt man je regelmäßig nen rundschreiben....nich weiter schlimm. doch diesmal, diesmal stand das folgende drinne:
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch günstig... Wenn man bedenkt das zweimal mit uns Fahren ein neues Fahrrad kostet, oder neue Pedale, oder einen Augenbruch oder was das war (gute Besserung by the way).  

Apropro Vollhelm und schützen... Ich habs letztes Jahr auf Besame Mucho geschafft, mit Vollhelm zu stürzen und mir heftigste Platzwunden auf dem Nasenbein und der Stirn zuzuziehen (7 Stiche später war ich wieder heil - meine schlimmste Sportverletzung). also wirklich geschützt ist man dann auch noch nicht.  
Ne richtige Google hilft noch ein wenig mehr.


----------



## Levty (13. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ohne dich würd mich niemand verstehn, danke



 Nach, Quatsch. Bin grad nur auf meiner rechthaberischen Seite... hab schon in der Schule Anschiss diesbezüglich bekommen


----------



## Bastiaan (13. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Nach, Quatsch. Bin grad nur auf meiner rechthaberischen Seite... hab schon in der Schule Anschiss diesbezüglich bekommen



cool da haben wir was gemeinsam  bin rausgeflogen weil ich rum geschrien hab dass mein freund seine fresse halten soll 

ädit: was ich unbedingt loswerden muss, hab mir mal neue shorts gekauft, denn wenn die shorts SO eng sitzen, dass es fast aussieht wie lycra....dann sind die definitiv ZU klein *nick*  leider wollte meine mami mir aber kein neues t-shirt mitbringen  obwohl der auch zu eng ist


----------



## Levty (13. März 2007)

Habe hier etwas für die *Eva*:
Marzocchi Z150. Eigentlich zu perfekt für dich, Eva.
Einen "Bomber" Aufkleber könnte ich dir abdrücken, habe einen im Überfluss!


----------



## der-tick.de (13. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Habe hier etwas für die *Eva*:
> Marzocchi Z150. Eigentlich zu perfekt für dich, Eva.
> Einen "Bomber" Aufkleber könnte ich dir abdrücken, habe einen im Überfluss!


Vor allem in QR20+ will haben.....


----------



## der-tick.de (13. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> cool da haben wir was gemeinsam  bin rausgeflogen weil ich rum geschrien hab dass mein freund seine fresse halten soll
> 
> ädit: was ich unbedingt loswerden muss, hab mir mal neue shorts gekauft, denn wenn die shorts SO eng sitzen, dass es fast aussieht wie lycra....dann sind die definitiv ZU klein *nick*  leider wollte meine mami mir aber kein neues t-shirt mitbringen  obwohl der auch zu eng ist


Ach da wächst du noch rein...


----------



## Bastiaan (13. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ach da wächst du noch rein...



noch enger? *erwürg*


----------



## kawilli (13. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Quantitativ auf jeden Fall, qualitativ hab ich 9 Monate Ausfall am Stück Vorsprung wegen "disloziierter Radiusfraktur".
> ...bitte nicht nachmachen! - Nervt ungemein.
> Der Einzige, glaube ich, der da noch mithalten kann is der TH. ...der hat aufs feinste sein Ellenbogengelenk pulverisiert...



Ich hab auch noch 10 Wochen wegen Kapsel und Bänderriß rechte Schulter Schlüsselbein und 4 Rippen anzubieten. Kommt natürlich nicht an deine 9 Monate heran das liegt aber nur daran das du ein Weichkeks bist .Ich hätte max. 9 einhalb Wochen dafür gebraucht-natürlich nur mit Kim Basinger als Krankenschwester-.  Aber Markus und sein Knie sind auch nicht schlecht zählt aber nicht ist ja nicht beim Biken passiert. 
So jetzt werde ich mich mal langsam auf den Weg machen in den Invaliden-Fred( wo ist der überhaupt?). Und hier noch mal zum mitschreiben für alle Nachahmer "Morgens erst mal ne halbe Stunde Blut rotzen ist nicht wirklich geil". 
Werd mich jetzt mal seelisch und moralisch auf meinen Morgigen Einzug ins Folterstudio vorbereiten und falls ich aus der Narkose nicht mehr aufwachen sollte - es war schön mit Euch und sorgt bitte dafür das mein Freak mit mir begraben wird und Zena geht an den Meistbietenden-!   

Gruß Euer Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## face-to-ground (13. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> schulterlux ?
> vom Boarden ?



nö - das passiert, wenn du aufm radweg mit 36km/h abbiegst und dann ein autofahrer samt vehikel sehr entgegenkommend ist.
rein physiktechnisch ist das dann so ne sache: voll ins auto oder mitten in der kurve in die eisen steigen...  (hab das zweite gewählt - gepriesen seien die guten alten v-brakes der ersten generation  : noch echt brutale zweifingerstopper....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (13. März 2007)

der invalidenfred ist übrigens : hier


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. März 2007)

Karsten gib man laut, wenn du weißt ob du Telefon im Zimmer hast, oder kommst du nach 3 Tagen gleich wieder raus? Drück dir die Daumen für die OP. Und denke daran. _*DIE LETZTEN WERDEN DIE ERSTEN SEIN!!!*_

@ Bastiaan. Kommt die Hose annähernd an deine dran??


----------



## kawilli (13. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Karsten gib man laut, wenn du weißt ob du Telefon im Zimmer hast, oder kommst du nach 3 Tagen gleich wieder raus? Drück dir die Daumen für die OP. Und denke daran. _*DIE LETZTEN WERDEN DIE ERSTEN SEIN!!!*_
> 
> @ Bastiaan. Kommt die Hose annähernd an deine dran??
> Anhang anzeigen 125585



@Wölfi dann schick mir mal deine Nummer muß mindestens ne Woche drin bleiben.
Das ist doch Zena´s 6 Berge Hose macht schon mal ne Sammelbestellung. Aber erst wenn ich wieder da bin die Show will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten

@Face Danke für den Wegweiser aber der Invaliden-Fred ist mir dann doch etwas zu invalid.


----------



## Bastiaan (13. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Bastiaan. Kommt die Hose annähernd an deine dran??
> Anhang anzeigen 125585



  ähm...nunja so schlimm auch wieder nich  wo holst du nur die ganzen bilder her....*kopfschüttel* 

edit: ganz vergessen, an alle die rkank/verletzt sind: gute besserung
und karsten: viel glück bei der OP


----------



## easymtbiker (13. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Bin grad nur auf meiner rechthaberischen Seite... hab schon in der Schule Anschiss diesbezüglich bekommen


gerade? also die fase hat angefangen , bevor ich dich kennen gelernt habe und bisher pausenlos angehalten. aber ist doch prima, passt fü deinen zukünftigen beruf: lehrer!
und von mir bekommste deswegen jedes mal n anschiss!


----------



## Levty (13. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> gerade? also die fase hat angefangen , bevor ich dich kennen gelernt habe und bisher pausenlos angehalten. aber ist doch prima, passt fü deinen zukünftigen beruf: lehrer!
> und von mir bekommste deswegen jedes mal n anschiss!



Mein Guter, mein Guter... Morgen will ich deine Erzihungsberechtigten bei mir am Büro stehen sehen.


----------



## Flugrost (13. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Mein Guter, mein Guter... Morgen will ich deine Erziehungsberechtigten bei mir am Büro stehen sehen.



Wo is Dein Büro? Wann?


----------



## eL (13. März 2007)

lev will lehrer werden?

lasst mich das nicht mehr erleben!!!


----------



## Flugrost (13. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> lev will lehrer werden?
> 
> lasst mich das nicht mehr erleben!!!



Wie willst Du sterben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (13. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Schmalspurgeist:
> Na, schön eingelebt in DA ?
> Nächste oder in zwei (einhalb) Wochen könntest du doch bestimmt
> mal ne Odenwald-Runde starten?
> Die letzte Tour von AJU hab ich leider verpennt...



klar können wir ins auge fassen (hehe, warum muss ich bei dieser formulierung an karsten denken?). bin hier gerade dabei, das gebiet zu erkunden. heute war ich am felsenmeer, das an wochenenden ziemlich überfüllt ist. heut war kaum jemand da, das war wie ne riesen spielwiese.

@karsten: never mind, gute besserung.


----------



## kawilli (13. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> lev will lehrer werden?
> 
> lasst mich das nicht mehr erleben!!!



Ok wenn Lev Lehrer wird dann werde ich mich selbst einschläfern scheiß auf Narkosearzt her mit dem Lachgas.  

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## eL (13. März 2007)

iss nich noch büschen zeit???


----------



## Levty (13. März 2007)

äL schrieb:
			
		

> lev will lehrer werden?
> 
> lasst mich das nicht mehr erleben!!!





			
				KamiKarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ok wenn Lev Lehrer wird dann werde ich mich selbst einschläfern scheiß auf Narkosearzt her mit dem Lachgas.



So, da hastes wieder Martin, jetzt kommt hier der Massensuizid im Pfälzer Wald.

@ Flugtier: Na du weißt ja, Stress bei der Arbeit, zuhause kann ich mir so Rechtschraibfehler erlauben


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (13. März 2007)

@ Karsten:  

Ich spar mir jegliche dummen Sprüche und sach einfach mal:

Alles Gute im Krankenhaus und gute Genesung. Auf das Du bald wieder fit wirst!

Greetz


----------



## Flugrost (13. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> iss nich noch büschen zeit???


Hoffentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (13. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> falls ich aus der Narkose nicht mehr aufwachen sollte - es war schön mit Euch und sorgt bitte dafür das mein Freak mit mir begraben wird und Zena geht an den Meistbietenden-!
> 
> Gruß Euer Kamikaze Karsten



das ist typisch kasi 
erst mal das freak führt zu schwermetallbelastung im boden, begraben geht nicht 
und von wegen versteigerung oder menschenhandel unter nem nicolai nucleon geht gar nix...ist das klar?

macht euch käne hoffnung...er wirds überleben 

ps: bunny-mobil ist fast feddisch


----------



## der-tick.de (13. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ps: bunny-mobil ist fast feddisch



Bilder! Bilder!!!!


----------



## eL (13. März 2007)

somit ist klar was die "rosaplüsch" aktien an der newyorker böse so sprunghaft anstiegen ließ.


----------



## zena (13. März 2007)

ok ertappt 
bilder gibts noch keine weil noch nicht ganz fertig...angucken geht nur life und anfassen ist auch erlaubt. ich versuch dann einen kleinen kulinarischen einweihungsevent zu organisieren.  

also falls jemand profesionelle style-beratung zum automobil-pimpen braucht der wende sich par pn á moi...

ciao zena


----------



## der-tick.de (13. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ok ertappt
> bilder gibts noch keine weil noch nicht ganz fertig...angucken geht nur life und anfassen ist auch erlaubt. ich versuch dann einen kleinen kulinarischen einweihungsevent zu organisieren.
> 
> also falls jemand profesionelle style-beratung zum automobil-pimpen braucht der wende sich par pn á moi...
> ...


Also solang ich nicht das ergebnis gesehen habe, traue ich mich nicht dich zu buchen. Da will ich doch erst referenzen.  

Aber Kulinarisches Einweihungsfest klingt gut!


----------



## Levty (13. März 2007)

*kopfschüttel*
Wenns so weitergeht, werde ich nicht Lehrer, sondern Style-Polizist!


----------



## atomica (13. März 2007)

@lev: danke für den tip! aber die ist ja schon ZIEMLICH pink! ick wees nich....ich frag ihn mal, was er dafür haben will....aber pink und blau?! 
zena, du style-expertin, was meinste???


----------



## eL (14. März 2007)

eva lass die finger von dem teil!!!!!!

das qr20+ ist die hölle beim zusammenbauen für ungeschickte mädchenhände !!!!! 

das was du brauchst iss pike domain oder eher lyrik mit dem easy Maxle system

ach und zu blau passt super das Bomberorange aber auf keinen pink.

eL


----------



## Bumble (14. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Habe hier etwas für die *Eva*:
> Marzocchi Z150. Eigentlich zu perfekt für dich, Eva.
> Einen "Bomber" Aufkleber könnte ich dir abdrücken, habe einen im Überfluss!



*Und verkauft wird das gute Stück von Mario Lenzen persönlich, die ist dann mal gut eingedroppt würd ich sagen  *

*http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo/show.php3?id=21&nodeid=21&idx=L&artikel=184*


----------



## THBiker (14. März 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> @lev: danke für den tip! aber die ist ja schon ZIEMLICH pink! ick wees nich....ich frag ihn mal, was er dafür haben will....aber pink und blau?!
> zena, du style-expertin, was meinste???



wie gesagt.....ich verkauf meine Z1 Fr...hab gestern die neue 66 SL ATA bekommen   
Umlackieren sollte keine Problem sein (vom Fachmann)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (14. März 2007)

@lev: haste gesehen, der verkauft auch einen roco....

@eL: also du bist ja echt frech! ich mag mich manchmal zwar etwas dämlich anstellen, aber ich traue mir schon zu, dass ich mit ein wenig übung auch mit ner "richtigen" steckachse klarkomme. oder is datt nur was für männer?! 
und das neue orange vom marzocchi geht ja wohl mal gar nicht, das kommt mir nicht an mein coilerchen ran!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> lev will lehrer werden?
> 
> lasst mich das nicht mehr erleben!!!


Wir werden es noch erleben. Grundschullehrer max. 6 Semester. Schümnasium 8-10 Semester. D.h. wenn sich der Bursche anstrengt ist er mit spätestens 25Lenzen fertig  und Zenas Kinder in der Vorschule  Arme Kinder.
@ Eva. Du weißt aber schon, dass du bei einer Steckachse auch ein anderes Laufrad brauchst. Schau mal beim Stadler rein, der hat recht günstige Angebote bevor du anfängst aufzurüsten.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> eva lass die finger von dem teil!!!!!!
> 
> das qr20+ ist die hölle beim zusammenbauen für ungeschickte mädchenhände !!!!!
> 
> ...



Das geht immernoch um Welten eunfacher als eine Manitou Steckachse... 
Und Eva bekommt das locker hin!


----------



## der-tick.de (14. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wir werden es noch erleben. Grundschullehrer max. 6 Semester. Schümnasium 8-10 Semester. D.h. wenn sich der Bursche anstrengt ist er mit spätestens 25Lenzen fertig  und Zenas Kinder in der Vorschule  Arme Kinder.
> @ Eva. Du weißt aber schon, dass du bei einer Steckachse auch ein anderes Laufrad brauchst. Schau mal beim Stadler rein, der hat recht günstige Angebote bevor du anfängst aufzurüsten.


Sobald meine zukünftigen Kinder von einem Lehrer Namens Lev unterrichtet werden, werden die sofort die Schule wechsel....


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> das qr20+ ist die hölle beim zusammenbauen für ungeschickte mädchenhände !!!!!



das ist super einfach 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## el Zimbo (14. März 2007)

Der Winter ist vorbei! (hoffentlich!!!) Also gibbet keine AWP's mehr...
Eigentlich sollten wir nen neuen Schwachsinns-Fred öffnen bis zum nächsten Wintereinbruch.

@OTM:
u.A.w.g.  => Du hast PM...


----------



## der-tick.de (14. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Der Winter ist vorbei! (hoffentlich!!!) Also gibbet keine AWP's mehr...
> Eigentlich sollten wir nen neuen Schwachsinns-Fred öffnen bis zum nächsten Wintereinbruch.
> 
> @OTM:
> u.A.w.g.  => Du hast PM...


Gibts dann jetzt wenigstens ne Auswertung wer wieviel AWP Punkte gesammelt hat?


----------



## atomica (14. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Eva. Du weißt aber schon, dass du bei einer Steckachse auch ein anderes Laufrad brauchst. Schau mal beim Stadler rein, der hat recht günstige Angebote bevor du anfängst aufzurüsten.



ja, weiß ich  
ich wollte bei der gelegenheit auch gleich gewicht einsparen... hab bei actionssports schon einen laufradsatz ins auge gefasst....aber ich schau mal, was der stadler so hat... 
die gabelsuche hat sich ja noch recht übersichtlich gestaltet, aber bei diesem laufrad-wirrwarr mit tausend verschiedenen felgen und naben, fällts mir etwas schwer, nicht den überblick zu verlieren......
frauen und technik


----------



## el Zimbo (14. März 2007)

Hab mir diese hier gerade bestellt:





-sowohl für Disc als auch für Felgenbremsen geeignet
-einfach umzubauen von Steckachse auf Schnellspanner
-mit DT ProLock-Nippeln (eingebaute Schraubensicherung)
-DH-Laufräder (hoffentlich auch auf Dauer haltbar...)
-kosten inklusive Umbau-Kit nur 160,- Euronen

Gibt's leider nicht in Pink, nur schwarz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (14. März 2007)

ui, die sehen sehr stabil aus. die dürften dann wohl mal länger als zwei Ausfahrten halten


----------



## Levty (14. März 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> @lev: haste gesehen, der verkauft auch einen roco....


Aber leider nicht in meiner Einbaulänge 

@ Zimbo: Die Nope Nabe kommt bei mir hinten ins Rotwild wahrscheinlich rein, in Kombination mit der 729 Mavic.


----------



## THBiker (14. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Aber leider nicht in meiner Einbaulänge
> 
> @ Zimbo: Die Nope Nabe kommt bei mir hinten ins Rotwild wahrscheinlich rein, in Kombination mit der 729 Mavic.



brauchst du noch 729er felgen? Ich hätte 2 ganz neue in schwarz (Lochzahl muss ich nochmal checken)


----------



## Levty (14. März 2007)

Hab selber eine im Überfluss . Trotzdem danke


----------



## face-to-ground (14. März 2007)

> Einstellungen: ETA zum versenken der Gabel,



was man mit federgabeln alles anstellen kann...


----------



## Levty (14. März 2007)

B7 -> Treffer versenkt



So, und wer geht jetzt seinen Rahmen abholen? Na? NA? Genau, der Lev...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Gibts dann jetzt wenigstens ne Auswertung wer wieviel AWP Punkte gesammelt hat?



Du hast zwar versucht mit allen Mitteln unter die ersten 3 zu kommen; leider verloren.  Alle drei Plätze werden an die rechtsrheinische Fraktion vergeben. 
Lev       296 (Es lebe der Schwachsinn den du gespamt hast)
Maddin  232 (Hast dich doch etwas anstecken lassen von der Jugend)
Flugtier 202 (Immer die passenden hochintellektuellen Antworten  )
Danach kommt lang lang nix. Der Tick kann dann noch mit 134 AWP`s aufwarten.
@ Alle. Bis jetzt haben wir es immerhin auf Platz 3 der Rangliste der $$ Themen geschafft. RESPEKT. Mal schauen was noch kommt  

Wer sich mal beim Kamikazekarsten melden möchte; hab seine Nr. im Krankenhaus.


----------



## one track mind (14. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Lev       296 (Es lebe der Schwachsinn den du gespamt hast)
> Maddin  232 (Hast dich doch etwas anstecken lassen von der Jugend)
> Flugtier 202 (Immer die passenden hochintellektuellen Antworten  )



schwachsinn, so viel punkte mach ich an einem wochenende. rülps.


----------



## Levty (14. März 2007)

Und noch mehr Schwachsinn:


----------



## one track mind (14. März 2007)

coole schleuder . liegt schon im bett... hast du heut nacht sex damit?


----------



## easymtbiker (14. März 2007)

haha! isja echt geil, da werfe ich mal so in den raum, das lev lehrer werden möchte und eure reaktionen sind echt umwerfend!  er sollte wohl die finger davon lassen.
ich weiss  ja nich, was der kleine mal werden möchte (ausser: 19  ), ich sag ihm halt dauernd, wenn er  meint mich ungefragen verbessern zu müssen, dass er am besten lehrer werden soll!  

tja, heut nacht ist sein bett für den neuen rahmen reserviert, er pennt in der badewanne


----------



## easymtbiker (14. März 2007)

werte bike-gemeinde,   
bergabbremser, bergaufschieber, style-polizisten, lycra- fetischisten, butterbrotmonster, freilauffetzer, hd-flüchtliche, wp- sammler und/oder angehende lehrer, ich darf euch einladen zu meiner:

ultimativen börthdei-tour am samstag, den 17.3.  treffpunkt: 10:00h königsmühle/ kaltenbrunner tal! (hd-mitfahrer:9h poscht tubecreek)

ey, ich musste dem touren- diktator armin gestern abend einige  einflössen, bis er endlich mal n teil der streckengestaltung mir überlassen hat ! also, die strecke geht mal da lang, wo wir bisher kaum waren (und anscheinend auch wieder ne neuentdeckung von armin) und es kommt n netter trail, den ich viel zu selten fahre. 
die tour wird vielleicht ein kleines bisschen länger, aber samsag wird`s schönes wetter, wir haben zeit und man kann jederzeit abbrechen und nach neustadt rollen. wer allerdings bis zum weinbiethaus durchhält , wird mit einem kuchenessen belohnt! und vielleicht etwas alk-freien sekt.... ? bevor wir uns dann auf den finalen dauwnhill begeben! 

ok, dann bis samstag!


----------



## zena (14. März 2007)

sach bloß du hast geburtstach am samstag? 
cool...dann benenne ich eine ecke im bunnymobil nach dir  die "martin" gedenk ecke 
ich freu mich ja so auf die tour  aber alk-freien sekt kannst dir in die haare schmieren oder damit dein bike putzen, ich bring was rischtisches mit 

hey Lev, hast ein geiles rotwildchen  pass drauf auf, schön eincremen sonst gibts wieder risse im lack 


ciao bis samstag
zena


----------



## eL (14. März 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> @eL: also du bist ja echt frech!


ja nun.....  


atomica schrieb:


> ich mag mich manchmal zwar etwas dämlich anstellen, aber ich traue mir schon zu, dass ich mit ein wenig übung auch mit ner "richtigen" steckachse klarkomme. oder is datt nur was für männer?!



Ich hätte es auch anders sagen können.
Das qr20+ system ist nicht für schwache evanerven. dieses oberfummelige system hat selbst Fez an den rand eines nervenzusammenbruchs getrieben.
Da dein coilerchen nicht am stück in deinen fast neuwertigen golf II passt bist du gezwungen das vorderrad öfters auszubauen. Die damit verbundene konfrontation mit der steckachstechnik wird dich zu einer rasenden bestie mutieren lassen

Und DAS wollen wir doch nicht  

ne ausgebaute OEM pike vom ratthändler oder egay wäre eigentlich die idealbesetzung für den posten der frontsuspension in deiner schleuder


----------



## eL (14. März 2007)

lev die haben dich beschi§§en!!!
dat issn Blauwild un kein rotwild


----------



## Flugrost (14. März 2007)

@Maddin: Auf der WBeathütte kannstes knicken, popelig Kuchen und "Alk - freien Sekt" rauszumachen  . Da muß ne komplette Wildsau mit Wein im Überfluss her! Wers bis dahin überlebt hat, der hat den kulinarischen "Antisportlersupergau" mehr als verdient. Der Runterrutsch zur Homebase mit drei Kilo mehr intus wird um so rasanter dann.(am geilsten spät mit Licht)
@Zena: Für die Maddingedenkecke im Bunnymobil spendier ich ein Voodoopüppchen mit noch nicht zelebriert eingesteckten Nadeln. Anbei eine Bedienungsanleitung. Ich wünsche Dir nach der Tour viel Vergnügen mit diesem kunterbunten Reigen an Möglichkeiten.

@You and myself: Soll ich im Rentneralter mal so eine Arschtreterei  mitmachen? 
Bitte nur ehrliche Antworten - und das im AWP Fred... koppschüddel!
"...angefixt bin ich..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (14. März 2007)

du brauchst unbedingt wieder ein Job!!!
vor lauter langeweile nur unsinn im kopp


----------



## Flugrost (14. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> du brauchst unbedingt wieder ein Job!!!
> vor lauter langeweile nur unsinn im kopp



Mönsch, eL hapich doch! Is doch kein Unsinn, oder?


----------



## der-tick.de (14. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ja nun.....
> 
> 
> Ich hätte es auch anders sagen können.
> ...


Also Eva ist jetzt zwar Blond, aber doof deswegen nicht. Sprich sie wird QR20+ sofort kapieren und nicht daran verzweifeln.   
Wer einmal kapiert hat, dass es sehr gut funktioniert, wenn man das Bike auf den Kopf stellt hat gewonnen. Wer es aber versucht mit einer Hand das Bike zu halten und mit der anderen das Rad auszubauen wird doof aus der wäsche gucken.  
QR20+ ist einfach und gut, wesentlich besser als Standart-Steckachssysteme.


----------



## eL (15. März 2007)

soo tick nun nochma für dich und alle anderen großen Mädchen!

Wieso soll man sich ein längst totes system in sein rad integrieren wenn es doch 1000mal besseres und stressfreieres gibt????? Selbst normale steckachsbefestigungen mit imbus sind bei weitem besser als dieses möchtegernschnellspannersystem.
desweiteren war die z150 mit um die 3 kg nur als frontausbalaciergewicht für rohloffahrer gedacht  
Wie Bumble auch schon sagte sind solche überdimensionierten federelemente mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit GUUUT eingedroppt  
Alles gründe die GEGEN dieses häufchen eisen und öl sprechen.

eL


----------



## Levty (15. März 2007)

Wollen wir äL Recht geben?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. März 2007)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Geiler Rahmen und tolle Farbe. Und..... wie für einen richtigen Biker selbstverständlich. Bike immer am Mann  
Na dann bis Samstag.
@ Maddin. Deine Überzeugungskraft bei unserem Flugtier wirkte sicher erst nach dem 4 Bier. Normal läßt er sich die Tourroute nicht aus der Hand nehmen.


----------



## Flugrost (15. März 2007)




----------



## der-tick.de (15. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> soo tick nun nochma für dich und alle anderen großen Mädchen!
> 
> Wieso soll man sich ein längst totes system in sein rad integrieren wenn es doch 1000mal besseres und stressfreieres gibt????? Selbst normale steckachsbefestigungen mit imbus sind bei weitem besser als dieses möchtegernschnellspannersystem.
> desweiteren war die z150 mit um die 3 kg nur als frontausbalaciergewicht für rohloffahrer gedacht
> ...


Jetzt weichst du aus... Die 3kg sind sicher recht viel und an dem Kona überflüssig (ne All Mountain würde sicher besser dran passen).  

Aber ich fand das QR20+ System gut und einfach zu bediehnen. 
Dieses jetzt so zu verteufeln weil ein äL damit nicht klar kam... Das tut nicht not.  Abgeschafft wurde das auch nur weil MZ damit nicht ausreichend Steufigkeit erreicht hatte.


----------



## el Zimbo (15. März 2007)

@Maddin:
Dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß - hab mich selbst schon als Tourguide
zu anderer Zeit an anderem Ort zur Verfügung gestellt...

'n Gude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (15. März 2007)

keine Ahnung obs der richtige "Pfälzer Fred" ist, aber sieht man denn einige
Abgesandten der Pfalz zum BikeJam2007

gruß Marc


----------



## zena (15. März 2007)

das ganze rumdiskutieren über sinn und unsinn der QR20+ oder ist einfach hier unnötig. ich find steckchse in vergleich zu schnellspanner viel besser und einfach im handling. bringt doch das evalein net so durcheinander, sie weiß schon was sie will. und wenn sie das mit der fummelei net hinkriegt dann kannst du eL dein super-schrauber-batcape drüberwerfen und ihr zur hilfe eilen 

...übrigens kasi ist immer noch ungeflickt...die doktoren hatten wohl kän bock bei dem schön wetter zu schnibbeln, also verschoben auf morgen...
...ob der kasi schon weiß dass er am samstag net biken kann? 
...wer möchte freaky gassi führen?

ciao zena


----------



## Levty (15. März 2007)

Wenn man bei dem GEILEN Wetter schon net biken kann, dann bastelt man eben ein wenig:








@Zena:
Hm, so wie ich Karsten einschätze, würde er mit einer Schusswunde in der Wade noch die Kalmit abdrücken


----------



## atomica (15. März 2007)

lev, den sattle nimmste aber schon mit zur ersten ausfahrt, oder?


----------



## Levty (15. März 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> lev, den sattle nimmste aber schon mit zur ersten ausfahrt, oder?



Ne... muss mir erst eine neue Satelstütze kaufen. Solange halt ohne Sattel...


----------



## atomica (15. März 2007)

ist ja für dich kein problem.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (15. März 2007)

oh, lev, bitte noch 100 detailierte bilder von deinem fortgeschrittenem bikeaufbau....

tja, wenn die pseudo- steckachse nicht in den klof2 passen und eva das nich auseinander bringt, hilft nur eins: grösseres auto!   
ich hab noch ne schöne blaue skareb-federgabel bei mir zuhause rumliegen, federweg theoretisch 80mm 



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Maddin. Deine Überzeugungskraft bei unserem Flugtier wirkte sicher erst nach dem 4 Bier. Normal läßt er sich die Tourroute nicht aus der Hand nehmen.


hm. wenn ich richtig mitgezählt habe, waren es 6.....  mich würde es aber echt interessieren, wieviel bier es bedarf, bis er einem tourenstart um 11h zustimmt.....
wie gesagt, dafür wird`s samstag alk- frei! 

@rösti: nette idee mit dem vodoo- püppchen. wen soll das püppchen darstellen? dich? lev? andreas?


----------



## atomica (15. März 2007)

danke, maddin   schei$$ auf den federweg, blau passt super zum coilerchen. müsste mir die aber nochmal genau anschauen, ob die farb-nuance auch wirklich die richtige ist....


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenn man bei dem GEILEN Wetter schon net biken kann, dann bastelt man eben ein wenig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schick. Aber am Vorbau würde ich was ändern!!!


----------



## Levty (15. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> oh, lev, bitte noch 100 detailierte bilder von deinem fortgeschrittenem bikeaufbau....


Klar doch .

Öhm, Martin *ganz lieb guck*
Kannst du für mich eine Achse drehen?

Grüße, Lev.

Edit:


			
				Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Schick. Aber am Vorbau würde ich was ändern!!!


Nein! Und der Sattel wird auch der selbe sein!


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. März 2007)

Naja, weißt ja. Das ist einfach der Running Gag


----------



## Levty (15. März 2007)

Seit wann können Wize laufen?


----------



## eL (15. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> und wenn sie das mit der fummelei net hinkriegt dann kannst du eL dein super-schrauber-batcape drüberwerfen und ihr zur hilfe eilen
> ciao zena



das sowieso  

Tick du wirst scho recht ham

lev was is das für ne gabel?


----------



## Levty (15. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> lev was is das für ne gabel?


Eine 66 Light ETA 170mm


----------



## Don Stefano (15. März 2007)

Ich würd' noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen abmachen.


----------



## der-tick.de (15. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> das sowieso
> 
> Tick du wirst scho recht ham
> 
> lev was is das für ne gabel?


Na endlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (15. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Öhm, Martin *ganz lieb guck*
> Kannst du für mich eine Achse drehen?


spinner: hä? was issn jetzt schon wieder???


achse drehen? nö. kann  ich nicht!




aber unser dreher!


----------



## eL (15. März 2007)

kannst du auch was?


----------



## zena (15. März 2007)

hallo freunde,
neuster stand in sachen krash-kasi: op-termin auf morgen geschoben. der arme kerl hat schon bald ne gesichtslehmung weil irgend ein nerv gequetscht ist. werde ihn morgen nachmittag besuchen, mal schauen wie er dann aussieht 
er meint: das meiste was er vermisst ist das spamen im forum und falls jemand vorbeischauen will, würde er sich freuen (geheimquartier wird per pn mitgeteilt). kasi hat versprochen die nächsten wochen erstmal rennrad zu fahren und nur noch mit fullface-helm und brille zu biken ...na das wird auf der rennsemmel ja lustig ausschauen  

hat wer die genaue wetterprognose für samstag?
ich überlege ob ich vielleicht die lämpchen mitbringen soll 

bis dann zena


----------



## easymtbiker (15. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @You and myself: Soll ich im Rentneralter mal so eine Arschtreterei  mitmachen?
> Bitte nur ehrliche Antworten - und das im AWP Fred... koppschüddel!


also ehrlich: das ist n richtig heftiges rennen, dafür biste zu alt! ausserdem: es ist ein 2-er team- rennen und wer ist so blöd, sich  mit dir 8 tage lang abzugeben?   oder haste schon n partner/-in?
 



zena schrieb:


> er meint: das meiste was er vermisst ist das spamen im forum


druck ihm  doch alles aus, was hier geschrieben wird. er soll dir dann aufschreiben,was er antworten möchte und du schreibst es dann für ihn! 
wetter: sa: 5-9°, trocken, bedeckt. ab sonntag wirds wieder winterlich- yeah! ich geh nochmal boarden!!! 

@el: stell mal ne extrem blöde frage. äh, stop, STOP!  HALT! es reicht schon, jaja, ist ja gut....


----------



## Flugrost (15. März 2007)

@Zena, hast PN


easymtbiker schrieb:


> also ehrlich: das ist n richtig heftiges rennen, dafür biste zu alt! ausserdem: es ist ein 2-er team- rennen und wer ist so blöd, sich  mit dir 8 tage lang abzugeben?   oder haste schon n partner/-in?


Für sowas würd ich mir natürlich nur Leute suchen, die keine Einschläge mehr spüren. IQ auf Grasnarbenniveau vorrausgesetzt!(...geistige Pantoffeltierchen sind immer lustig...) Da braucht man sich wenigstens nicht mehr mit dem Verfall des/der Anderen auseinander zu setzen sondern man kann sich um seinen eigenen kümmern. 

...ach, und hackt mal nich so aufm eL rum, der beißt nicht, der spielt nur...

EDITH: Zena, Wetterprognosen sind generell überbewertet!


----------



## Levty (16. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> achse drehen? nö. kann  ich nicht!
> aber unser dreher!


Ja, wäre sehr lieb.
Werde mal sehen, obs nicht zu dreist ist, sie dir an deinem Geburtstag zu zeigen ;D


----------



## Bumble (16. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> hallo freunde,
> neuster stand in sachen krash-kasi: op-termin auf morgen geschoben. der arme kerl hat schon bald ne gesichtslehmung weil irgend ein nerv gequetscht ist.
> bis dann zena



*Meinst du jetzt echt ne Lehmung im Sinne von dem hier:








oder ne richtige Lähmung  

Ich wünsch dem Carsten jedenfalls mal alles alles Gute und drück ihm die Daumen dass das nix ernstes ist  

Grüßchen vom Bumble*


----------



## zena (16. März 2007)

ach du meine güte, wusste nicht dass rechtschreibfehler soooo konsequenzen haben. es wäre lustiger karsten hätte eine lEhmung und nicht lÄhmung.
wir hatten uns auch schon mal bei der trans-germömy angemeldet, aber zum glück wurde sie im ersten jahr abgesagt...die hatten bestimmt ihre gründe  
so ein stress muss ja net sein und dann mit 500 anderen stinker-schnarchern in einem raum...neeee...ach ja und üüüüberall nur lycra...brrrrr


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> und dann mit 500 anderen stinker-schnarchern in einem raum...neeee...ach ja und üüüüberall nur lycra...brrrrr



Da langt schon ein Schnarcher und die Nacht ist gelaufen. Bleibt nur noch raustragen vor die Tür oder unter die Dusche stellen. Na dann doch lieber 1 Nacht Campingplatz und morgens einen Bikepark unsicher gemacht. 
@ Zena. Kamikazekasi ist nicht im Bett. Telefon bleibt stumm. Der treibt sich sicher bei den hübschen Krankenschwestern und Ärztinnen rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (16. März 2007)

Ich reserviere hiermit einen Platz im Bus Linie HD-PW um 0900 an der Post in Rohrbach.
Danke .


----------



## easymtbiker (16. März 2007)

lev, zeig mir deine achse des bösen! 

@zena: du meinst bestimmt die trans-schwarzwald? die trans-g findet heuer zum erstem mal statt.

tja, man kann sich bei der veranstatlung ins massenquartier begeben... oder im eigenem auto übernachten. da gibt`s dann nur einen schnarcher 



Flugrost schrieb:


> ...ach, und hackt mal nich so aufm eL rum, der beißt nicht, der spielt nur...


ich spiele auch nur!  *zähnefletsch* *sabber*
hehe.....


----------



## der-tick.de (16. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...ach, und hackt mal nich so aufm eL rum, der beißt nicht, der spielt nur...


Wer keine Smilys malen kann wird zerfleischt... Der soll sich mal wieder mit mir zum Biken treffen.


----------



## eL (16. März 2007)

Wer?
Der Ich?


----------



## der-tick.de (16. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Wer?
> Der Ich?


Bei dem ganzen Rumgestänker hier bleibt nicht zu verachten das wir schon ein paar mal gemeinsam biken waren und das sehr nett war...  

Deswegen wäre an ne nette Freeriderunde gut zu denken...  

Vielleicht aber auch auf der anderen Rheinseite (Besame Mucho?). Oder beim Freerideworkshop am 15.04. oder dieses WE auf der Messe in KA...


----------



## Levty (16. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wer keine Smil*e*ys malen kann wird zerfleischt...


Und wer keine Smileys richtig schreiben kann, ebenfalls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (16. März 2007)

und wer keine benutzt?

wird der auch zerfleischt?

vor oder nachdem er falsch verstanden wurde?

tick wie wäre es denn auf eurem saisonopening am 31ten?

habe letzten sonntag den bremsman und die ellen mitten im pfälzerwald getroffen   und es ward kurz zeit für den ein oder anderen wortwechsel


----------



## zena (16. März 2007)

ciao ragazzi,
kasi sagt: tutti va bene 
der kerle ist net kapput zukriegen im op-saal legte er sich noch mit der anti-mtb-er eingestellten narkoseschwester an weil die der meinung war dass biker den ganzen wald zerstören...sowas musste dir als hilfloser kassenpatient schon anhören 
hab das gefühl dass er bald (so mitte nächster woche) wieder nach hause kommt.  also dieses wochenende nochmals die wutz raus lassen.

bis morgen denn...
[sä:na]


----------



## zena (16. März 2007)

sorry, vor lauter stress hab ich übersehen wo wir uns morgen treffen. wer hat jetzt den diktator-marschstab morgen? bitte schickt mir ne pn, net dass ich noch irgendwo verkehrt steh und auf euch warte 

danke schön
[sä:na]


----------



## Levty (17. März 2007)

1000 am Kbrunnertal oder so 

Komm grad ausm Teufel, der Metal-Martin wurde lange nicht mehr gesehen =(


----------



## Flugrost (17. März 2007)

Ey Maddin,




alles gute zum Geburtstach.





Tour heute:


----------



## MIBO (17. März 2007)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute


----------



## Tobsn (17. März 2007)

@Maddin

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## easymtbiker (17. März 2007)

@all: danke!!!!!



ey, miss atomica, wenn du meinst, heute nich mit uns mitfahren zu müssen, musst du es auch zukünftig nich mehr!  

was hat el, was wir nicht haben???


----------



## easymtbiker (17. März 2007)

kleiner tour-bericht:
 waren heute erstaunlich wenig leute, nur 7 und wären fast zu sechst gestartet, weil so`n dabbschädel seinen helm vergessen hat, aber dank markus musste niemand einen auf kurt machen. 

pannen: 1 zerbröselter steuersatz, 1 kaputter nagelneuer maxxis-dh- schlappen.
persönliche verluste: 1 rippchen bei rösti... naja, er meint noch, er kennt an der abfahrt jeden stein, springt dann aber beim falschen.... die landung war nich so weich.....> gute besserung

war aber geil heute , hat spass gemacht und hab mal wieder einige neue trails kennen gelernt. 
@zena: danke für sekt!


----------



## Tobsn (17. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...ey, miss atomica, wenn du meinst, heute nich mit uns mitfahren zu müssen, musst du es auch zukünftig nich mehr!



Man darf doch wohl auch mal woanderst mitfahren   
Wir hatten auch unseren Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (17. März 2007)

naja fangen wir mal beim Überragenden intellekt an  
dann der bestechende charm  
nicht zu vergessen die hingebungsvolle zuwendung sowie das grandiose verständnis in allen lebenslagen.

Aber gegen den tobsn bin ich auch nur nen kleines licht.
Der harem den er heute durch die pfälzer baumgruppe eskortierte bestand aus 5 Mädels und eine hübscher als die andere.

Tja vom tobsen lernen heißt siegen lernen

ick wünsch dir aber trotzdem allet jute heut auf dein burzeltach 

eL


----------



## Tobsn (17. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...1 rippchen bei rösti...



Jungs was macht Ihr denn.


----------



## atomica (17. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Man darf doch wohl auch mal woanderst mitfahren
> Wir hatten auch unseren Spaß.



danke, tobsn!!!

man, ich wollte halt mal bissl gemütlicher fahren, nehmt doch nicht alles so persönlich!!! 

und tobsn, du hast mich echt sehr verwundert: fünf mädels!!! in dir stecken anscheinend ungeahnte talente


----------



## easymtbiker (17. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Man darf doch wohl auch mal woanderst mitfahren


nö. du bekommst auch noch ne rüge, dachte ja, das wenn du schon morgen wegen den 2 regentropfen kneifst, wenigstens heute am start bist, aber dann war kein tobsn da. hab dann mitbekommen, dass du einen auf frauenversteher machst.... 



eL schrieb:


> naja fangen wir mal beim Überragenden intellekt an
> dann der bestechende charm
> nicht zu vergessen die hingebungsvolle zuwendung sowie das grandiose verständnis in allen lebenslagen.


  



ach ja, rösti`s rippchen... wir wissen nich ob geprellt oder gebrochen, ich wollte mal nachtasten, ob der knochen locker ist, aber er lies mich nicht. ich hätte es auch gerne gemacht! 


ach ja, atomica, dank deines fehlens war es heute bei uns nich gemütlich. die stresss- heinis vorne haben wieder unglaublich tempo gemacht....


----------



## atomica (17. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> naja fangen wir mal beim Überragenden intellekt an
> dann der bestechende charm
> nicht zu vergessen die hingebungsvolle zuwendung sowie das grandiose verständnis in allen lebenslagen.



von wem sprichst du??   

@rösti: gute besserung und hoffentlich ist nix gebrochen!!!


----------



## Tobsn (17. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ..Aber gegen den tobsn bin ich auch nur nen kleines licht.
> Der harem den er heute durch die pfälzer baumgruppe eskortierte bestand aus 5 Mädels und eine hübscher als die andere.
> 
> Tja vom tobsen lernen heißt siegen lernen...




Was sich so verlockend anhört, hat seine Tücken.  

Beispiel der Konversation von gestern Abend. 

Mädchen 1: Wann sollen wir morgen bei Dir sein?
Ich: Wollte so um 9:30 bei mir losfahren.
Mädchen 1: Können wir nicht später los, hab um 9:00 Uhr Friseurtermin. 
Ich: Wie? Was? Wir wollten doch früh los?  
Mädchen 1: Jetzt hab Dich nicht so, kuck meine Haare an, das muss ein. 
Mädchen 2: Ja, bei mir auch, hab morgen um 9:15 Uhr auch einen Friseurtermin 

Aber wer kann da schon böse sein  , zumindest nicht nach ein paar Bier.


----------



## Levty (17. März 2007)

Danke für die heutige Tour, auch wenn ich jetzt Stress mit dem Maxxis habe 
Aber Weinbiet mim HT endlich gerockt. Und hat hammer Spaß gemacht.
Die Trails waren super, und Armin kann froh sein, dass er nicht plattgewälzt wurde vom Hintermann ;D 
Aber gute Besserung

@ Martin: Alles GUTE zum GB nochmal , alter Sack!
 Achse (sollte dich dran erinnern).


----------



## Tobsn (17. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ..., wenigstens heute am start bist, ...



Du hast es einfach zu spät angekündigt, da hatte ich mich schon anderweitig verpflichtet.  

Außerdem passieren mir bei Euch zu viele Unfälle.
Ob da einer nachhilft?


----------



## easymtbiker (17. März 2007)

@tobsn: LOL! aber beim helm- tragen werden die schönen neuen frisuren doch gleich wieder verwüstet. oder haben sich die damen dann geweigert, nen helm auf ihre neue mind. 50-euro - frisur zu setzen?   




atomica schrieb:


> von wem sprichst du??


oh-oh, el, das war kein kompliment.... vielleicht solltest du bei der nächsten tour mit ihr etwas netter sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (17. März 2007)

ach das sagt sie immer soo
nur meint es gaanz anders


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> kleiner tour-bericht:
> 
> pannen: 1 zerbröselter steuersatz, 1 kaputter nagelneuer maxxis-dh- schlappen.
> persönliche verluste: 1 rippchen bei rösti... naja, er meint noch, er kennt an der abfahrt jeden stein, springt dann aber beim falschen.... die landung war nich so weich.....> gute besserung



Ähmmmm und was war mit dem ich-fahr-durch-die-Wildnis-Sturz bei der Wolfsburg    Net schummeln!!
An dieser Stelle allen Verletzten gute Besserung. Und für die Daheimgebliebenen und ich-fahr-woanderst-mit Delegation...... Es war schäää


----------



## zena (17. März 2007)

oh eL, dein eigenlob stinkt bis zum himmel ein wahrer gentleman schwelgt nicht in selbstverliebtheit sondern genießt es im stillen so wie tobsn mit den fünf damen.  und tobi hast was gelernt von den damen, hast sie endlich verstanden?

herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag martin, auch wenn du als tourführer heute selten zu sehen warst und du nicht einmal nach den letzten touristen geschaut hast aber ich mag dich trotzdem weil du langsam geschmack beim styling entwickelst. zu deinem neuen helm gibts übrigens von maloja passende klammotten...wir wären alle gerührt dich dadrin bewundern zu dürfen.

gute besserung an armin, morgen tuts erst recht weh aber geht vorbei, bloß nicht lachen...

ich bin heut abend nach dem baden aus der badewanne gefallen. hüfte geprellt, trizeps gezerrt, daumen verstaucht...und das alles ohne fullfacehelm. da seht ihr biken ist total ungefährlich... und baden (mit sekt im kopp) wird überbewertet 

einen anschi$$ gabs auch vom ehegatten weil ich ihn soooo spät besucht hab ich war doch nur zwei stunden zu spät  

...zeit wird überbewertet...

ciao zena


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. März 2007)

Einen hab ich noch
Soviel zum Thema Style oder pimp my bike  Zu beachten wären die Spezialummantelungen an Gabel und Dämpfer   
Morgen gibts noch was zum Thema style


----------



## Bastiaan (18. März 2007)

soa, ich meld mich auch mal wieder;
wegen erkältung hat meine mammi mir verboten zu biken....die nächsten 3 wochen   weil ich ja bald in tauchurlaub flieg, und da wärs sinnvoll nich erkältet zu sein. also sehts mal positiv: 3 wochen lang keinen holländer im wald...

un sonst wünsch ich den zahlreichen verletzten ne gute besserung
@ maddin: herzlichen glückwunsch


grtz


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch
> Soviel zum Thema Style oder pimp my bike  Zu beachten wären die Spezialummantelungen an Gabel und Dämpfer   ...



Da hätte ich mich glaub ich nicht zurück halten können und hätte im vorbei gehen versehentlich die Katzenaugen rausgekickt.  
Auch auf die Gefahr hin die ein oder andere Speiche mit zu entfernen.

Aber das Beste sind die falsch herum montierte Sattelstütze und Hörnchen
...
Hilfe wo ist die Stylepolizei, wenn man sie braucht 

Aber die Idee mit dem Schnellspanner ist gut, damit könnt Ihr alle die auf Grund von materiellen oder persönlichen Defekten liegen bleiben aus dem Wald schleppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (18. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch
> Soviel zum Thema Style oder pimp my bike  Zu beachten wären die Spezialummantelungen an Gabel und Dämpfer
> Morgen gibts noch was zum Thema style
> 
> ...


----------



## Bastiaan (18. März 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Inhalt der Lenkertasche.
> Gegrüßt sei die NL



 also sowas fehlt mir noch zuhause, wo gibtsn die zu kaufen 

ädit: neeiin, die kann man wirklich kaufen, wie geil  nur leider sind die so billig


----------



## easymtbiker (18. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Mädchen 1: Können wir nicht später los, hab um 9:00 Uhr Friseurtermin.


sagt mal, bei anstehenden friseurterminen geht plötzlich n späterer tour- start? also, leute, dann hab ich ab sofort jeden samstag morgen um 10h n friseurtermin und wir starten um 11! klaro? 




wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch
> Soviel zum Thema Style oder pimp my bike  Zu beachten wären die Spezialummantelungen an Gabel und Dämpfer


oh- shit- das ding stand gestern an der hütte oben? habs nur im augenwinkel betrachtet und gar nich gemerkt, dass das so n hingucker ist...
was ich definitiv vermisse: der ständer!!!



ähm, noch kurz was um eventuelle missverständnisse bei touren zu klären:
wenn ich mal n tag hab, an dem es bei mir gut läuft und die streckenführung klar ist, fahre ich gerne die anstiege in einem zug durch.liegt mir mehr als fahren-pause-fahren-pause. wenn ich dann oben meine runden drehe, heisst das nicht, dass ich ungeduldig warte. jeder soll so hochfahren wie es für ihn am angenehmsten ist und so viele (butterbrot-) pausen machen, wie er will. bei unseren touren gehts schliesslich nur um fun!
ich vertreibe mir dann die wartezeit mit rumfahren oder lev verprügeln!


----------



## easymtbiker (18. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Aber das Beste sind die falsch herum montierte Sattelstütze


tja, da die falsch rum ist, kann man die aldi- satteltasche nich mehr am sattel befestigen, daher die schnellspanner- lösung. nicht unkreativ, der biker. aber ob ihm bewusst ist, dass sich die gabel bewegt und dadurch die isolationen gequetscht werden können? oder hat er die gabel noch nie zum eintauchen gebracht?


----------



## Levty (18. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ,
> ich vertreibe mir dann die wartezeit mit rumfahren oder lev verprügeln!


Pah. Von wegen. Wenn alle wegschauen, erkläre ich dir, dass es "Einziger" und nicht "Einzigster" heißt


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. März 2007)

So wie versprochen eine neue Art von Style  





oder auch pimb(p) my car


----------



## Levty (18. März 2007)

Und zum Absch(l)uss der Besitzer des Autos:




...JETZT kann man den Thread schließen...


----------



## eL (18. März 2007)

sooooo 

und da fragt IHR euch warum eva nicht mehr mit EUCH fahren will????

meingott ihr lauft gefahr allesamt kurz vor tourstart von der stylepolizei ,im rahmen einer treibjagd, wechgefangen zu werden.

das spezi ist gegen die weiße zitrone ja noch balsam für die augen.

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Und zum Absch(l)uss der Besitzer des Autos:



@Lev du hast eine richtig nette Art dir Freunde zu schaffen  Bei euerer nächsten Zusammenkunft möchte ich gerne auch dabei sein


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> sagt mal, bei anstehenden friseurterminen geht plötzlich n späterer tour- start? also, leute, dann hab ich ab sofort jeden samstag morgen um 10h n friseurtermin und wir starten um 11! klaro?



Seit wann bist Du ein Mädel? 

Glaube nicht dass das bei der AWP Gruppe funktioniert.  
Die wird autokratisch vom KKK geführt und ich glaube nicht dass die Verständnis für Friseurtermine haben.   
KKK = Krankenhauscarsten, Kröstel und Konstabler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

so jetzt seid ihr richtig abgehärtet denn ihr seid keine steine sondern biker
mir ist es schnurz egal was ihr von meinem bunnymobil haltet oder von der überdimensionierten frau auf dem xxxxxxxxxs-rad...ihr seid doch nur neidisch weil ihr so langweilige autos habt und euch die kindliche unbeschwertheit verloren ging um kreativ zu sein   

so... habe fertig...


----------



## eL (18. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> euch die kindliche unbeschwertheit verloren ging um kreativ zu sein



nein das glaub ich nicht tim !

wir sind nur froh auf deinen touren keine rosa schleifchen an helm und lenker tragen zu müssen.

vieleicht hätt es der ein oder andere aufkleber weniger auch getan  


ich hab es immer gewusst.... der ken is ne gaaanz arme §au


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> nein das glaub ich nicht tim !
> 
> wir sind nur froh auf deinen touren keine rosa schleifchen an helm und lenker tragen zu müssen.
> 
> ...



1) das schleifchen ist rot nicht rosa und das ist schon out...
2) die aufkleber sind genau richtig...
3) ja hast recht, ken ist ne arme sau, aber barbie fahrt auch kein mtb...

frieden zena


----------



## eL (18. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> 3) ja hast recht, ken ist ne arme sau, aber barbie fahrt auch kein mtb...
> 
> frieden zena



ok der geht an dich


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

ach eL ich reagier heut gar nicht über, wollte nur den kelme in schutz nehmen (in den ZWP-Fred). weiß schon dass einiges spaß ist

ciao zena


----------



## Levty (18. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> wir sind nur froh auf deinen touren keine rosa schleifchen an helm und lenker tragen zu müssen.


...aber Eva trägt ihres doch am Vorbau. Aber recht habt ihr. Ihres ist orange.


----------



## eL (18. März 2007)

nichtmehr


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

jetzt aber schluss mit den style-streitigkeiten, es ist doch ein awp-fred und kein style-fred obwohl in diese richtung wohl dringender bedarf besteht.

ich hab mir heute eine kanadische produktion angeguckt namens "the collective" und was seh ich?...ein gewisser herr darren berrecloth fährt da tatsächlich ein PINK farbiges demo 9  
so da frag ich euch: ist das style oder faut-pas?

touché

zena


----------



## easymtbiker (18. März 2007)

zena, wir lieben dich so wie du bist! 

(du darfst aber trotzdem keine blümchen- aufkleber an mein bus pappen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ein gewisser herr darren berrecloth fährt da tatsächlich ein PINK farbiges demo 9


Weil er dafür bezahlt wird...
...da würde ich es mir auch überlegen ein Rosawild zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> zena, wir lieben dich so wie du bist!


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen  
Bleib so wie du bist.


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> zena, wir lieben dich so wie du bist!
> 
> (du darfst aber trotzdem keine blümchen- aufkleber an mein bus pappen!)



ich liebe euch auch so wie ihr seid, mit all euren schokoladenseiten und eurer schwarzen seele  mach dir keine sorgen martin, die aufkleber sind alle am bunnymobil, aber es gibt auch aufkleber die aussehen wie einschusslöcher. diese könntest du dir drauf kleben und prommt bist du bei den damen angesagt weil "so gefährlich" grrrrr  

zena


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Weil er dafür bezahlt wird...
> ...da würde ich es mir auch überlegen ein Rosawild zu fahren



ja, ja für geld machen leute vieles... bist du "freiwild" auch so leicht käuflich?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ich liebe euch auch so wie ihr seid, mit all euren schokoladenseiten und eurer schwarzen seele  mach dir keine sorgen martin, die aufkleber sind alle am bunnymobil, aber es gibt auch aufkleber die *aussehen wie einschusslöcher. diese könntest du dir drauf kleben und prommt bist du bei den damen angesagt weil "so gefährlich" grrrrr *
> 
> zena



Da könnt ich vielleicht nachhelfen


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen
> Bleib so wie du bist.



neeee das mach isch net...wenn das so weitergeht reiß ich die bunten blumen runter und kleb schwarze totenköppe druf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (18. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da könnt ich vielleicht nachhelfen


äh- bitte nich. die rostlöscher an der karre reichen mir schon.... 

bist du eigentlich der typ, der in alle verkehrsschilder im pw die löscher rein schiesst???


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> bist du eigentlich der typ, der in alle verkehrsschilder im pw die löscher rein schiesst???



oh mann, bei so vielen heroen (nä kän heroin) fühl isch misch doddal sischär im walt


----------



## easymtbiker (18. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> aber es gibt auch aufkleber die aussehen wie einschusslöcher.


hört sich ok an. aber bitte keine porno- vorhänge


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...meinem bunnymobil ...



     
Kompliment der mit Abstand schmuckste rollende Karnickelstall.
     

Aber warum sind die Vorhänge zugezogen?  
Werden da gerade Szenen vom Discovery Chanel nachgestellt.  

Und Kelme ist verantwortlich wenn es regnet.
War einmal mit Ihm auf Tour, so nass bin ich noch nie geworden.
Hatte nagelneue Bremsbeläge drauf, die waren danach weg.


----------



## Levty (18. März 2007)

Öhm, wie gehts Rosti eigentlich?
Warst du beim Arzt oder wartest du noch bis morgen?

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Kompliment der mit Abstand schmuckste rollende Karnickelstall.



danke das fasse ich mal als einschleimen auf  aber nein, du kriegst es nicht fÃ¼r deine jugendlichen eskapaden...



> Aber warum sind die VorhÃ¤nge zugezogen?
> Werden da gerade Szenen vom âDiscovery Chanelâ nachgestellt.
> 
> Und Kelme ist verantwortlich wenn es regnet.
> ...



...weil die darin wohnenden bunnys lichtscheu sind...
...bzgl. der bremsbelÃ¤ge: da hast du wohl zu viel gebremst


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hört sich ok an. aber bitte keine porno- vorhänge



da spricht wohl ein (s)experte  

strike


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2007)

Eigenhasenstallbesitzerin schrieb:


> da spricht wohl ein (s)experte  ...



Eher der Unbedarfte. 
Bei (S)Experten hat sich eher die Popfolie durchgesetzt. 
Hat den Vorteil, man kann von Innen erkennen wenn von Außen Unheil droht.


----------



## face-to-ground (18. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Pah. Von wegen. Wenn alle wegschauen, erkläre ich dir, dass es "Einziger" und nicht "Einzigster" heißt



vergiß es - hier in der pfalz gibts halt von einzig noch nen superlativ..wohl als einzig(st)e region auf der erde


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

boah tobsn  hast das schon ausprobiert mit der popfolie? hast du mit der folie gepOPpt? 

so jetzt schluss mit dem dreckeligen zeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (18. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Eher der Unbedarfte.
> Bei (S)Experten hat sich eher die Popfolie durchgesetzt.
> Hat den Vorteil, man kann von Innen erkennen wenn von Außen Unheil droht.


aha. interessant. man lernt nie aus.

 


un ich dachte immer, popfolie wäre n anderer ausdruck für kondome...


----------



## Levty (18. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> vergiß es - hier in der pfalz gibts halt von einzig noch nen superlativ..wohl als einzig(st)e region auf der erde


Maddin ist aus Heidelberg  und eigentlich Schwabe.


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

easy-lein,
dann frag mal dr. sommer...die kennt sich besstens aus
popfolie ist das unfallverhütungsmaterial der zukunft, für alle verkehrsunfälle ob auf straße, bett, gelände oder badewanne  
kasi wird vor jeder abfahrt zukünftig darin eingewickerlt


----------



## face-to-ground (18. März 2007)

kannst ja sein mtb so modifizieren, daß er in so nen hartschaumkokon eingepackt wird - so wie beim film "demolition man".
*grübel* das könnte man auf alle lebenslagen ausbreiten...ich glaub, ich werd reich 
wenn einer auf der treppe stolpert: *puff* und schon ist er in so einen kokon eingesponnen...und stellt euch vor, was man für einen herrlichen blödsinn machen kann (wenn jemand freiwillig nicht stolpern mag, dann hilft man eben nach )


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> kannst ja sein mtb so modifizieren, daß er in so nen hartschaumkokon eingepackt wird - so wie beim film "demolition man".
> *grübel* das könnte man auf alle lebenslagen ausbreiten...ich glaub, ich werd reich
> wenn einer auf der treppe stolpert: *puff* und schon ist er in so einen kokon eingesponnen...und stellt euch vor, was man für einen herrlichen blödsinn machen kann (wenn jemand freiwillig nicht stolpern mag, dann hilft man eben nach )



bedenke...der platz auf der erde würde eng werden wenn nur aufgeblasene kokons durch die gegend kullern. bei den vielen umfallern in letzter zeit gäbs stockenden verkehr auf den trails wenn sich mal wieder einer in ner engen felspassage verklemmt. aber ne schöne vision


----------



## face-to-ground (18. März 2007)

wäre nicht so dramatisch - du kannst ja jemanden gefahrlos einfach beiseite schubsen - der kokon regelt den rest


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

hätte noch ein verbesserungsvorschlag: die kokons müssen farblich variieren damit mann von frau unterscheiden kann. und atmungsaktiv muss es auch sein, am besten softshell...

den geschäftlichen kleinkram regeln dann per pn und morgen früh gehen wir zum patentamt


----------



## one track mind (18. März 2007)

wä cool, wenn man den kokon-schaum dann noch essen könnte, so riesen pocorn mässig.... mmmmhh


----------



## face-to-ground (18. März 2007)

hmm..softshell..neee...ich will gore da nicht beteiligen... kannst ja ein loch reinpieksen, wenn die luft zu mager wird 
ich glaub, das mit dem kokon haste falsch verstanden: du sollst da dann net ne stunde drin bleiben. nach der "gefahr" sollst du da wieder raus  und net für immer drin bleiben.
das mit der farbe können wir machen. ich setz den text mal auf *g* bekommst ein exemplar zum korrigieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (18. März 2007)

one track mind schrieb:


> wä cool, wenn man den kokon-schaum dann noch essen könnte, so riesen *pocorn* mässig.... mmmmhh



öhm...was die leute so alles zu sich nehmen 
nee...essbar sollte der nicht sein..sonst stürzen sich die leute auf den verunfallten und essen ihm das zeug vom leib, statt zu helfen


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

ich sehe, bin von kreativen menschen umgeben...die frische luft tut euch gut, weiter so  

oh ja ein kokon zum aufessen, dann hinterlässt man kein müll und braucht keine butterbrote mitzuschleppen. na dann macht wurzel-purzel echt spaß


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> öhm...was die leute so alles zu sich nehmen
> nee...essbar sollte der nicht sein..sonst stürzen sich die leute auf den verunfallten und essen ihm das zeug vom leib, statt zu helfen



hmmmm das ist geiiiiiil


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...bei den vielen umfallern in letzter zeit gäbs...



Wo steckt eigentlich unser jüngster Zugang der Invalidenliste? 
Kann man mit einer geprellten Rippe nicht mehr tippen? 
Oder sitzt der angesichts des nahenden B-Day heulend in der Ecke?


----------



## Levty (18. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Oder sitzt der angesichts des nahenden B-Day heulend in der Ecke?


Das wirds wohl sein =)


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

nein er bekommt die angeknackste rippe grad geschweißt  flugrost korrodiert halt schnell

oder...armin holt jetzt ganz weit aus und macht uns alle gleich feddisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> oder...armin holt jetzt ganz weit aus und macht uns alle gleich feddisch


Nicht, dass er sich was dabei zerrt


----------



## easymtbiker (18. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wo steckt eigentlich unser jüngster Zugang der Invalidenliste?


na ich würde mal sagen: mit gebrochener rippe sollte man lachen vermeiden. insofern besser nich diesen fred besuchen.  

heut abend bin ich froh, keine gebrochene rippe zu haben 

bitte entwickelt für mich noch anti- fettnäpfchen- kokons!


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> bitte entwickelt für mich noch anti- fettnäpfchen- kokons!



machen wa gerne... aus vierlagigem klopapier  oh ja und das kokon sollte nach dem sturz die aufgeprallte fettmasse des jeweiligen körperteils gleich aufsaugen. unnötige besuche beim body-plastiker wären dann auch erledigt


----------



## face-to-ground (18. März 2007)

ich weiß wo er ist...*g* er hat angst: hiervor!!

naja..frische luft...bei mir siehts zur zeit so aus, um mal ein zitat zu klauen und umzubauen: work hard, don´t ride at all...


----------



## face-to-ground (18. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> hmmmm das ist geiiiiiil



sexuelle vorlieben   sollten bei der entwicklung eines solchen produktes vielleicht erstmal außen vor bleiben


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

ok, habs verstanden, ich halt schon meine "schreib-klappe"


----------



## easymtbiker (18. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich weiß wo er ist...*g* er hat angst: hiervor!!


JAJAJA! KAUFEN!!!
   



			
				magic clean schrieb:
			
		

> Profi-Reinigungsknetmasse, 100 g
> entfernt sicher und schnell: Farbnebel, Industrieablagerungen, *Flugrost*, Baumharze, Insektenreste


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> sexuelle vorlieben   sollten bei der entwicklung eines solchen produktes vielleicht erstmal außen vor bleiben



abba warum?
man muss auch grundbedürfnisse dabei berücksichtigen


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...armin holt jetzt ganz weit aus und macht uns alle gleich feddisch



Das Problem wird sein, das er mit seiem 56k Modem Probleme hat den Beiträgen zu folgen.  
Bei Ihm ist halt alles etwas älter und hängt der Zeit hinterher.


----------



## zena (18. März 2007)

ach deshalb antwortet er immer ab 00:30...
ist am rhein die MEZ (mitteleuropäische zeitzone) zu ende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ist am rhein die MEZ (mitteleuropäische zeitzone) zu ende?


Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig


----------



## Levty (18. März 2007)

a) http://www.cycle-aix.de/product_info.php?info=p1719_Marzocchi-Roco-TST-R.html
oder 
b) http://www.cycle-aix.de/product_info.php?info=p1718_Marzocchi-Roco-RC--Worldcup.html

 Wo ist der Unterschied, außer dass der eine keine HSCV High Speed Druckstufendämpfung hat?


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied, außer dass der eine keine HSCV High Speed Druckstufendämpfung hat?



Einbaumaße, Druckstufe


----------



## Levty (18. März 2007)

Ok, Einbaumaße brauche ich 222 bzw 220mm, das ist legitim
Aber Druckstufe wäre sehr hilfreich...
Danke.


----------



## face-to-ground (18. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> a) http://www.cycle-aix.de/product_info.php?info=p1719_Marzocchi-Roco-TST-R.html
> oder
> b) http://www.cycle-aix.de/product_info.php?info=p1718_Marzocchi-Roco-RC--Worldcup.html
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied, auÃer dass der eine keine HSCV High Speed DruckstufendÃ¤mpfung hat?




also eigentlich kann man ja keine dummen fragen stellen..aber die gehÃ¶rt irgendwie dazu *g* du fragst nach einem unterschied..und schreibst ihn selbst dazu. etwas bessere dÃ¤mpfer unterscheiden halt zwischen low-speed- und hi-speed-druck-/zugstufendÃ¤mpfung. das hat Ã¼brigens nix mit der gefahrenen geschwindigkeit zu tun, sondern mit der ein-/ausfedergeschwindigkeit. lowspeed regelt ein nadelventil (oft zumindest) higspeed ein federbelastetes ventil.

@ zena: jaja..die grundlegenden bedÃ¼rfnisse 

der wÃ¤r was fÃ¼r die zena:



			
				Marzocchi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Roco RC WC kann immer â und immer auf World Cup Niveau.


----------



## Flugrost (18. März 2007)

Moin gips Schälrippchen aus eigenem Anbau - gut geräuchert.

Das wolltet ihr doch hören, oder? 

...und ja, nach den letzten 5 Seiten  macht mir lachen langsam kein Spass mehr  ... 



			
				Fremdhelmfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> JAJAJA! KAUFEN!!!


Langsam verstehe ich Deine Sorgen... 
Ich weiß nur nicht, ob Faces Magic Saubermachhundertgrammbeutelchen achzich Kilo Eisenoxyd wegexen. 

@Frauenversteher - Viel Spass beim RRlutschen in Mafialand. Hoffe, Dir "hängt" nicht nur die Zunge raus.


----------



## Levty (18. März 2007)

Vll weiß ja jemand irgendwas, was da nicht steht? Oft sind die Produktbeschreibungen unvollstänidg.



> zwischen low-speed- und hi-speed-druck-/zugstufendämpfung


Was das ist, weiß ich


----------



## Tobsn (19. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Moin gips Schälrippchen aus eigenem Anbau - gut geräuchert...



Jetzt hab ich Hunger ... 

Was gibt es denn auf der großen Party morgen?  
Kann aber nur bis 3 Uhr bleiben, dann muss ich zum Flieger.


----------



## zena (19. März 2007)

hi tobi 
wünsche dir viel spaß in deinem "trainingslager" und ich freu mich wenn du wieder da bist und deine "überschall-kondensstreifen" im pw zu sehen sind.

trag schön helmchen beim fahren, der südländischen fahrweise trau ich nicht 

hab spass

zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (19. März 2007)

und vergiss deinen harem nicht


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. März 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> und vergiss deinen harem nicht



Den findet er sicher dort unten auch.  Sollte aber vorsichtig sein, dort unten gibt`s noch die Vendetta und die ist a bissl unangenehm. Viel Spaß, viele km und komm gesund wieder.


----------



## der-tick.de (19. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> a) http://www.cycle-aix.de/product_info.php?info=p1719_Marzocchi-Roco-TST-R.html
> oder
> b) http://www.cycle-aix.de/product_info.php?info=p1718_Marzocchi-Roco-RC--Worldcup.html
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied, außer dass der eine keine HSCV High Speed Druckstufendämpfung hat?



50g leichter ist er auch!  
Das alles entscheidende Kriterium


----------



## der-tick.de (19. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ach deshalb antwortet er immer ab 00:30...
> ist am rhein die MEZ (mitteleuropäische zeitzone) zu ende?


Und ich hab mich schon gewundert warum meine posts immer mit der falschen Zeit angezeigt werden...


----------



## Tobsn (19. März 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> und vergiss deinen harem nicht



Der ist natürlich mit am Start.  

Wir habe diesmal sogar einen kleine Frauenüberhang, auf der Straße gibt halt es mehr Mädels als im Wald.  

Außerdem machen die Mädels das Radeln in Italien sehr angenehm. Ihr solltet mal sehen wie sich die Autofahrer benehmen können wenn ein paar Mädels mitrollen  

Dachte wir sehn uns noch bei der Party von Armin  
Hab Ihr schon eine Einladung bekommen.


----------



## zena (19. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Der ist natürlich mit am Start.
> 
> Wir habe diesmal sogar einen kleine Frauenüberhang, auf der Straße gibt halt es mehr Mädels als im Wald.
> 
> ...




tja das ist eben "la dolce vita"  

wie, wo, wann? party? armin will nur seine bessten freunde dabei haben, die leute eben die er lieb hat...also uns nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (19. März 2007)

Winterpokal ist vorbei. Die Winterpokal Teilnehmer haben den Anti Winterpokal gewonnen... paradox.
Wollen wir einen neuen Thread ins Leben rufen?


----------



## Kelme (19. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...
> Wollen wir einen neuen Thread ins Leben rufen?


Jetzt hatte ich mich gerade so an den *einen* gewöhnt , der alle Fragen der Welt erklärt und beantwortet ...


K.


----------



## Tobsn (19. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Winterpokal ist vorbei. Die Winterpokal Teilnehmer haben den Anti Winterpokal gewonnen...



Dachte der WP geht noch bis nächstes WE 

Muss mich Kelme anschließen, der one for all Threat sollte blieben.  
Wir sind ja das ganze Jahr am AWP sammel. 



zena schrieb:


> wie, wo, wann? party? armin will nur seine bessten freunde dabei haben, die leute eben die er lieb hat...also uns nicht



Dabei hab ich sein Geschenk schon fertig.  

Ich weiß wo er wohnt.  
Wann treffen wir uns und sturmen die Party.


----------



## face-to-ground (19. März 2007)

weiß gar net, was ihr so habt. in italien fahren die autofahrer zwar manchmal wie sau, aber rr-ler sind gern gesehen, ob mit oder ohne mädels. die begeistern sich richtig, sind nett und manchmal, an dem einen oder anderen hang feuern die einen sogar an, wenns bergauf geht 
man muss nur zusehen, daß man brav hintereinander fährt, wenn man auf vielbefahrenen landstraßen unterwegs ist, denn die netten leute überholen gerne auch bei gegenverkehr (zum teil mit mehr abstand, als hier in d, wo sich autofahrer den spaß draus machen, absichtlich im cm-abstand zu überholen und den seitenstreifen mitzunehmen, damit man ordentlich staub zu fressen hat )


----------



## Flugrost (19. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dachte der WP geht noch bis nächstes WE
> Muss mich Kelme anschließen, der one for all Threa_d_ sollte bleiben.
> Wir sind ja das ganze Jahr am AWP sammeln.


Freut mich: Kelme sammelt AWP Pluspunkte! 


Tobsn schrieb:


> Wann treffen wir uns und sturmen die Party.


Scusi, bin garnet da aber Promilleinvernehmlichkeiten werden noch tortourtechnisch ausgeschrieben. ...leider muss ich da wohl noch warten, da der alte Sack boardeln is und der Grantler 85kg schwere Italianomamas anbaggern vorzieht.


----------



## easymtbiker (19. März 2007)

dann feiern wir halt morgen abend rösti`s geburtstag ohne ihn- was besseres kann uns doch gar nich passieren! 





@lev: guckst du wp- anleitung:
Das Datum muss zwischen dem 06.11.2006 und dem 25.03.2007 liegen.


----------



## Kelme (19. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Freut mich: Kelme sammelt AWP Pluspunkte!
> ...


Wenn's _dich _freut, sollte ich wohl besser sofort wieder damit aufhören .


K.


----------



## Flugrost (19. März 2007)

K- immer mit guten Ideen dabei


----------



## kawilli (19. März 2007)

Hallo Spammer melde mich mal wieder zu Wort bin wieder in die Freiheit entlassen worden. Hab jetzt 2 Stunden gebraucht um alle Schwachsinn getrübten Beiträge zu lesen die ich verpaßt habe. Wenigstens kann ich lachen ohne dabei heulen zu müssen,gell Flugtier. Wie geht es denn deinen Rippen hatte ja auch eine Rippenprellung kann also mitfühlen wie es dir geht. OP war recht easy das Auge ist zwar noch schön dick aber ansonsten keine Schmerzen und keine Komplikationen.
@ Alle Und jetzt noch mal ein ganz dickes Dankeschön an alle die mich  im KH besucht haben oder mal angerufen haben konnte mich ja vor dem Ansturm gar nicht mehr retten.  
Ihr faulen Säcke solltet euch was schämen wenn ich nicht per Zufall den Sven getroffen hätte für 2 Min hätte ich nicht das kleinste Lebenszeichen von Euch erhalten.  
Schande über Euch.

Gruß vom Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## face-to-ground (19. März 2007)

ich versinke vor scham im boden *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (19. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hallo Spammer melde mich mal wieder zu Wort bin wieder in die Freiheit entlassen worden. Hab jetzt 2 Stunden gebraucht um alle Schwachsinn getrübten Beiträge zu lesen die ich verpaßt habe. Wenigstens kann ich lachen ohne dabei heulen zu müssen,gell Flugtier. Wie geht es denn deinen Rippen hatte ja auch eine Rippenprellung kann also mitfühlen wie es dir geht. OP war recht easy das Auge ist zwar noch schön dick aber ansonsten keine Schmerzen und keine Komplikationen.
> @ Alle Und jetzt noch mal ein ganz dickes Dankeschön an alle die mich  im KH besucht haben oder mal angerufen haben konnte mich ja vor dem Ansturm gar nicht mehr retten.
> Ihr faulen Säcke solltet euch was schämen wenn ich nicht per Zufall den Sven getroffen hätte für 2 Min hätte ich nicht das kleinste Lebenszeichen von Euch erhalten.
> Schande über Euch.
> ...


Haben die zu weit hinten geschafft? Das Wutzentrum getroffen?


----------



## Tobsn (19. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... sollte ich wohl besser sofort wieder damit aufhören ...


Ja hör auf ständig Dein Benutzerbild zu ändern, das macht mich ganz kirre.


----------



## easymtbiker (20. März 2007)

der jungspund hat ja heute geburtstag... 


hey armin, herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag!
     
wünsche dir eine bike-reiche und bruchfreie 38. saison! 






kawilli schrieb:


> @ Alle Und jetzt noch mal ein ganz dickes Dankeschön an alle die mich  im KH besucht haben oder mal angerufen haben konnte mich ja vor dem Ansturm gar nicht mehr retten.


*lügenmodus an*
ich  wollte dich ja heute besuchen kommen, aber du bist ja schon wieder draussen...
*lügenmodus aus*
 


sry!


----------



## MIBO (20. März 2007)

da schliesse ich mich gerne an   und alles Gute !


----------



## Levty (20. März 2007)

Von mir auch alles gute. Du überflieger  
Feier nicht zu dolle... sonst kommst du morgens zu spät zum Treffpunkt wie Maddin... Aber der ist auch alt. Vergisst immer wieder was!
Und jetzt einen schönen Tag euch allen! Einen Wintertag!


----------



## Tobsn (20. März 2007)

Hr. Müller schrieb:


> der altesack hat ja heute geburtstag...



Da schließ ich mich doch mal an.

 Alles gut zum Geburtstag  


Da nicht gefeiert wird, hab ich jetzt ein Geschenk daheim liegen. Bekomme ich schon unter die Leute.


----------



## atomica (20. März 2007)

von mir auch alles gute zum burzeltag und ein gaaaaanz tolles nächstes Jahr! feier schön!


----------



## der-tick.de (20. März 2007)

Purzeltage werden allgemein überbewertet.  

Alles gute....


----------



## el Zimbo (20. März 2007)

Auch von mir:








...und gute Besserung an euch beide, Pop-Eye und Rippchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (20. März 2007)

hi armin,

ich wünsche dir auch einen schönen geburtstag  
bleib so wie du bist: sauschnell, saulustig, saustark und saugemein...
als geburtstagsgeschenk könnte ich dir paar strass-blümchen schenken oder dich den ganzen tag mit meinem tussihaften charme zuballern

feier schön wenn du was zu feiern hast 

zena

ach ja da kasi zu faul zum tippen ist...von ihm auch alles jute


----------



## strandi (20. März 2007)

da schliesse ich mich doch gleich mal an und gratuliere auf nordische art:

*TILLYKKE MED FØDSELSDAGEN*​
also lieber armin, lass dich schön feiern


----------



## zena (20. März 2007)

so...ich hab jetzat die neuen hope-laufräder drin, nobby-nic-gummis und neue dmr-beddale die sapim-speichen sind platt gebügelt wegen der aerodynamic schätz ich der freilauf ist mir persönlich zu laut vielleicht mach ich auch paar wasserrohr-iso-schaumschäuche drumrum 

bin mal gespannt auf die erste geländeausfahrt


----------



## Kelme (20. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> so...ich hab jetzat die neuen hope-laufräder drin, nobby-nic-gummis und neue dmr-beddale die sapim-speichen sind platt gebügelt wegen der aerodynamic schätz ich der freilauf ist mir persönlich zu laut vielleicht mach ich auch paar wasserrohr-iso-schaumschäuche drumrum
> 
> bin mal gespannt auf die erste geländeausfahrt


Früher war alles anders! Da hat man brav ein Bildchen von neuen Laufrädern, Reifchen, Pedale und sonstewas gemacht und in die Schlachtplatte eingestellt. Da konnte man dann gucken und staunen und sich fragen und diskutieren, was eine CC-schwule-Reifenpelle ohne Grip und Halt bei Nässe auf der Wurzel (oder war das ein anderer Reifen  ) auf einem gestandenen Enduro-Freeride-irgendwie Fahrrad macht.
Laute Freiläufe waren mal gesucht und ich geh' heute noch ab und zu an meinen inzwischen ausgemusterten Hügi-LRS und lass einfach mal das Hinterrad rotieren. Was für ein Sound  .


Kelme - heute ist alles eins.


----------



## han (20. März 2007)

eins hat du noch vergessen Kelme.... 

_früher hat jeder seinen eigenen Geburtstagthread bekommen_...

das ist auch vorbei  


*alles gute auch von mir FeO2.*  

nur zu Faul einen eigenen Post zu eröffnen.....


----------



## Tobsn (20. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...die neuen hope-laufräder drin,



   



zena schrieb:


> ... die sapim-speichen sind platt gebügelt wegen der aerodynamic schätz ich...



Schon, aber die brechen halt auch gern am Übergang von rund zu flach.  
Gib den Laufradsatz nie Karsten. Der schafft es 100% wärend der Fahrt irgendwas zwischen die Messerspeichen zu bringen   und dann heißt es wieder "Carsten allein im Krankenhaus"  



zena schrieb:


> ...der freilauf ist mir persönlich zu laut ...



Kann nicht laut genug sein. 
Ein guter Freilauf ersetzt jede Klingel.  
Da hüpft das Fussvolk nur so.
Vermisse auch meine Hügi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (20. März 2007)

Früher hatte ja auch jedes Team im WP seinen eigenen Thread , aber das geht ja schon mal überhaupt nicht.


K.


----------



## der-tick.de (20. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Früher war alles anders! Da hat man brav ein Bildchen von neuen Laufrädern, Reifchen, Pedale und sonstewas gemacht und in die Schlachtplatte eingestellt. Da konnte man dann gucken und staunen und sich fragen und diskutieren, was eine CC-schwule-Reifenpelle ohne Grip und Halt bei Nässe auf der Wurzel (oder war das ein anderer Reifen  ) auf einem gestandenen Enduro-Freeride-irgendwie Fahrrad macht.
> Laute Freiläufe waren mal gesucht und ich geh' heute noch ab und zu an meinen inzwischen ausgemusterten Hügi-LRS und lass einfach mal das Hinterrad rotieren. Was für ein Sound  .
> 
> 
> Kelme - heute ist alles eins.


also die nobbys in 2,4" sind quasi ganz andere Reifen und sehr gut zum Freeriden geeignet. Wenn man schmalere drauf macht, selbst schuld!  

Laute Freiläufe: Ich hab eine Ringle Nabe in meinem C'Dale.... das ist einfach nur geil... Bestialisch laut! Deswegen trete ich umso mehr. Ach ja...  
@Zena: Wenn du in die Pedale stapfst ist die Nabe leise... Also wenn die dir zu laut ist, bist du nur zu faul!


----------



## kawilli (20. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Tobsn Also lieber Tobi wenn du schon über mich schreibst dann schreib meinen Namen doch endlich mal richtig ich werde mit "K" geschrieben und nicht mit "C" darauf lege ich sehr viel Wert. "DANKE" 
@Flugtier Auch von mir alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag und immer schön Rahmen und Speichenbruch.      

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## kawilli (20. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Früher war alles anders! Da hat man brav ein Bildchen von neuen Laufrädern, Reifchen, Pedale und sonstewas gemacht und in die Schlachtplatte eingestellt. Da konnte man dann gucken und staunen und sich fragen und diskutieren, was eine CC-schwule-Reifenpelle ohne Grip und Halt bei Nässe auf der Wurzel (oder war das ein anderer Reifen  ) auf einem gestandenen Enduro-Freeride-irgendwie Fahrrad macht.
> Laute Freiläufe waren mal gesucht und ich geh' heute noch ab und zu an meinen inzwischen ausgemusterten Hügi-LRS und lass einfach mal das Hinterrad rotieren. Was für ein Sound  .
> 
> 
> Kelme - heute ist alles eins.



@Kelme Also die sogenannte CC-schwule Reifenpelle hat sehr wohl einen Mördergrip in der 2,4 er Version und niedrigem Luftdruck. Außerdem montiert an einem Frauenbike mit moderater Fahrweise ist sogar der relativ schwache Pannenschutz zu vernachlässigen. Den größten Vorteil für Frau bringt allerdings das niedrige Gewicht der rotierenden Masse das bekanntlich schwerer wiegt als Gewichtsreduktion am Rahmen. Womit Frau dann ja endlich mal bessere Karten hat im Kreise der Bärenstarken Eisenwaden mit denen sie sich ständig duellieren muß. Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Verwirrung in diesem Punkt etwas zerstreuen und "Zahnscheibenfreiläufe sind geil". 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## Tobsn (20. März 2007)

Krankenhaus Karsten schrieb:


> ...ich werde mit "K" geschrieben und nicht mit "C" darauf lege ich sehr viel Wert...



Wollen wir raus gehen? 
Ein Faustkampf bis einer ein blaues Auge hat?  
...
Schon gewonnen!!! 



Kilofuchser Karsten schrieb:


> ...das niedrige Gewicht der rotierenden Masse das bekanntlich schwerer wiegt als Gewichtsreduktion am Rahmen. ...



Der Effekt konnte im Techtalk als total überbewertet entlarvt werden, schon gar nicht bei unseren Geschwindigkeiten und Strecken.  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253842


----------



## der-tick.de (20. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Der Effekt konnte im Techtalk als total überbewertet entlarvt werden, schon gar nicht bei unseren Geschwindigkeiten und Strecken.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253842


Also das muss ich mal ernst mit nein beantworten. Ich merke den Unterschied sehr stark, auch bei unseren "kleinen" Touren. Schon bei meiner Hausrunde (20km - 1000hm) ist da ein enormer Unterschied zu spüren. Da brauch ich nur das Vorderrad wechseln (und 400g Gewicht sparen).


----------



## MIBO (20. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also das muss ich mal ernst mit nein beantworten. Ich merke den Unterschied sehr stark, auch bei unseren "kleinen" Touren. Schon bei meiner Hausrunde (20km - 1000hm) ist da ein enormer Unterschied zu spüren. Da brauch ich nur das Vorderrad wechseln (und 400g Gewicht sparen).



bergauf, bergab oder beides?


----------



## Tobsn (20. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also das muss ich mal ernst mit nein beantworten. Ich merke den Unterschied sehr stark, auch bei unseren "kleinen" Touren. Schon bei meiner Hausrunde (20km - 1000hm) ist da ein enormer Unterschied zu spüren. Da brauch ich nur das Vorderrad wechseln (und 400g Gewicht sparen).



Hast Du das Thema durchgelesen?  
Da wird ausführlich zwischen spüren und Realität unterschieden. 
Außerdem geht es hier um den Unterschied 400g am Rahmen oder bewegte Teile. Nicht 400 g absolut.

Wenn Du Dir so sicher bist, antworte im TechTalk...


----------



## der-tick.de (20. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> bergauf, bergab oder beides?


Schätzungsweise hauptsächlich Bergauf! Bergab rollt es ja von selbst...  
Aber Bergab merkt man mit leichteren Laufrädern auch schon eine bessere Beschleunigung.  

Nicht umsonst habe ich derzeit 15 Reifen im Keller... Für jeden Bikepark den perfekten satz.


----------



## der-tick.de (20. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hast Du das Thema durchgelesen?
> Da wird ausführlich zwischen spüren und Realität unterschieden.
> Außerdem geht es hier um den Unterschied 400g am Rahmen oder bewegte Teile. Nicht 400 g absolut.
> 
> Wenn Du Dir so sicher bist, antworte im TechTalk...



Ich denk ich bin hier im Dummbabler-Fred richtig?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (20. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wollen wir raus gehen?
> Ein Faustkampf bis einer ein blaues Auge hat?
> ...
> Schon gewonnen!!!
> ...



@Tobsn Na warte ein Auge hab ich noch und auch wenn ich noch doppelt sehe du hast ja zwei und eins davon werd ich schon treffen.  
Außerdem raubst du Zena mit deiner negativen Einstellung alle Illusionen. Jetzt hab ich ihr schon nen Ultra Leicht LRS spendiert und du machst mir wieder alles kaputt das war als Motivation gedacht. Unterschätze nie den psychologischen Einfluß des Glaubens!  Was bringst du denn deinen Chikas bei? Du Demotivator! 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## kawilli (20. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Schätzungsweise hauptsächlich Bergauf! Bergab rollt es ja von selbst...
> Aber Bergab merkt man mit leichteren Laufrädern auch schon eine bessere Beschleunigung.
> 
> Nicht umsonst habe ich derzeit 15 Reifen im Keller... Für jeden Bikepark den perfekten satz.



Man bist du ein Perfektionist.:kotz:  

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## MIBO (20. März 2007)

@ tick
Hätte ich ehrlich gesagt rein logisch anders herum vermutet. 

Bergauf durch die langsame Geschwindigkeit hätte ich gesagt macht sich das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes bemerkbar und bergab hätte ich einem leichten LRS einen Vorteil zugesprochen. Zumindest im Handling bergab...aber vermutlich ist das Gesamtgewicht und die Geschwindigkeiten so gering das es mein Popometer gar nicht merkt.
Jetzt sagt der Lev bestimmt wieder "jaja, wir wissen das du was mit mofas zu tun hast"..aber bei Sportmotorrädern ist es tatsächlich so das man leichte Felgen enorm merkt. Bei Fahrrädern wird der Vorteil auch vorhanden sein, aber ob mans spürt ist wieder eine andere Sache.


----------



## kawilli (20. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> @ tick
> Hätte ich ehrlich gesagt rein logisch anders herum vermutet.
> 
> Bergauf durch die langsame Geschwindigkeit hätte ich gesagt macht sich das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes bemerkbar und bergab hätte ich einem leichten LRS einen Vorteil zugesprochen. Zumindest im Handling bergab...aber vermutlich ist das Gesamtgewicht und die Geschwindigkeiten so gering das es mein Popometer gar nicht merkt.
> Jetzt sagt der Lev bestimmt wieder "jaja, wir wissen das du was mit mofas zu tun hast"..aber bei Sportmotorrädern ist es tatsächlich so das man leichte Felgen enorm merkt. Bei Fahrrädern wird der Vorteil auch vorhanden sein, aber ob mans spürt ist wieder eine andere Sache.



Und man spürt es doch und zwar auch Bergauf auch bei langsamer Fahrt. Bei den Trails die wir Bergauf fahren überwindest du durch die leichtere Beschleunigung leichter LR Hindernisse wie Steilstufen, Wurzeln, Felsen u.s.w. viel leichter was zu einer Kräfteschonenderer und schnelleren Fahrweise führt.Aus    

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## Tobsn (20. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> ...durch die leichtere Beschleunigung leichter LR Hindernisse wie Steilstufen, Wurzeln, Felsen u.s.w. viel leichter ...



So nur zum Teil richtig, aber ich darf ja nix mehr negatives sagen. 

Auf jeden Fall wird Die durch das geparte Gewicht am gesamt System auf jeden Fall schneller. 
Aber was machst Du dann jetzt? 
Schlusslicht? Oder darfst Du gar nicht mehr mit?


----------



## kawilli (20. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> So nur zum Teil richtig, aber ich darf ja nix mehr negatives sagen.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall wird Die durch das geparte Gewicht am gesamt System auf jeden Fall schneller.
> Aber was machst Du dann jetzt?
> Schlusslicht? Oder darfst Du gar nicht mehr mit?



Definitiv Schlußlicht!!! Ich kriege Stützräder, einen Airbag(eßbar) und darf nur noch Tandem fahren. Hinter mir sitzt Detlef"D"Soost und schlägt mich mit ner Reitpeitsche wenn ich zu schnell werde.   

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. März 2007)

So Flugtier, nachdem du um 0705 nicht mit mir sprechen wolltest und ich nur deinen beschie$$enen AB hatte auch von meiner Seite alles Gute zu deinem ..... Geburtstag. Freuen uns schon auf die nächste Tour.  




@Kamikazekarsten. Wenn du nicht ständig bei den Schwestern und Ärztinnen Streicheleinheiten gesucht hättest anstatt mit deinem Hinterteil mal in deinem Bett geblieben wärst, hätte man dich auch erreicht.  Aber schön zu hören, dass alles gut verlaufen ist.


----------



## MIBO (20. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Aber was machst Du dann jetzt?
> Schlusslicht? Oder darfst Du gar nicht mehr mit?



Nein, er nimmt einfach mich mit, dann ist er zumindest Vorletzter


----------



## Tobsn (20. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Nein, er nimmt einfach mich mit, dann ist er zumindest Vorletzter



Dachte Du kommst jetzt immer mit dem Mofa  

Ich geh jetzt auf jeden Fall packen, dann noch 2 Stündchen zum Spinning Bin ja auf keiner Geburtstagsfeier eingeladen und morgen um 11 Uhr sitz ich in Sizilien auf dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. März 2007)

Solange der Reifen auf der Felge bleibt, ist die Diskussion unnötig


----------



## kawilli (20. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt auf jeden Fall packen, dann noch 2 Stündchen zum Spinning Bin ja auf keiner Geburtstagsfeier eingeladen und morgen um 11 Uhr sitz ich in Sizilien auf dem Rad.



Ich könnte heulen bin noch bis Ende nächster Woche krankgeschrieben Bitte,Bitte nimm mich mit!   

Krokodilstränen Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## kawilli (20. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @Kamikazekarsten. Wenn du nicht ständig bei den Schwestern und Ärztinnen Streicheleinheiten gesucht hättest anstatt mit deinem Hinterteil mal in deinem Bett geblieben wärst, hätte man dich auch erreicht.  Aber schön zu hören, dass alles gut verlaufen ist.



Also ich weiß ja nicht zu welchen unchristlichen Zeiten du angerufen hast aber Danke schon der Gedanke (Versuch) zählt.   Die Schwestern waren echt nett na ja auch kein Wunder bei dem Patienten. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## strandi (20. März 2007)

DAS ist mal richtig AWP...net so wannabe wie ihr hier veranstaltet  
http://www.welt.de/satire/article769603/100_Fun_-_Alkoholismus_die_neue_Trendsportart.html


----------



## kawilli (20. März 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> DAS ist mal richtig AWP...net so wannabe wie ihr hier veranstaltet
> http://www.welt.de/satire/article769603/100_Fun_-_Alkoholismus_die_neue_Trendsportart.html



Lutscher lutschen, Schnaps saufen, lecker-und dicht! Das probier ich unbedingt gleich aus. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## eL (20. März 2007)

nundenn.... er hat es tatsächlich geschafft ein weiteres jahr zu vollenden, und das bei dem fahrstil.

respekt herr fe²o³ alias flieggitter und glückwunsch obendrein.

Zena zu den rädern kann ich dich nur beglückwünschen. Du bist definitiv auf dem richtigem weg. Wenn du jetz noch an ne anständige UST felge gedacht hast ?! kann nix mehr schiefgehen.

Herr K.
wo sie recht haben...haben sie recht. Wenn schon schwalbe dann Fatal Bert. Der hatte wirklich den besten gripp auch bei nässe. Ist für 2,35" super breit und echt billisch auch als UST. und neue sachen gehören in die schlachtplatt.

isch ersma fertich

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. März 2007)

Frag' an Tick:
Wann genau ist nochmal dein Freeride Lehrgang und was genau macht man da? Hätte Interesse, falls mein Fully bis dahin fahrbar ist.

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## der-tick.de (20. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Frag' an Tick:
> Wann genau ist nochmal dein Freeride Lehrgang und was genau macht man da? Hätte Interesse, falls mein Fully bis dahin fahrbar ist.
> 
> Grüße, Lev.


Sonntag 15.04. - 11 Uhr - Direkt nach Ostern das WE... Statt finden tut das auf meiner Heimrunde... Da stehen die Spots dicht an dicht (Ab Ranschbach)... 
Gemacht wird:
Wallrides 
Steilabfahrten (bis >100% Gefälle) und Bremstechnik dabei 
Kanten - droppen und abrollen
Sprünge 
Kurven (Spitzkehren)
Linienwahl
Spotsuche im Gelände (Wo andere eine Wand vermuteten....)
wenig, aber auch dabei: Sicheres Fahren in schwerem Gelände
         richtig auf den Untergrund reagieren

Das ganze ist als Workshop zu verstehen. Sprich das ist kein einfacher Lehrgang.  Hier lernt jeder von jedem.... Ich bin sozusagen nur der, der die Spots kennt (und sie auch zu nehmen weiß), aber die Gruppe fährt und jeder lernt von jedem. (Zur Not von mir  )
Teilnahme ist auch bei gutem Vorwissen möglich, Spaß steht im Vordergrund, alles kann, nichts muss. Es soll jeden fordern und fördern.
Aber auch absolute Anfänger sind herzlich Willkommen. 


Edit: Und ich werde das dieses Jahr ziemlich sicher mit meinem Hardtail machen!


----------



## easymtbiker (20. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen bin noch bis Ende nächster Woche krankgeschrieben Bitte,Bitte


du erwartest jetzt aber wohl nich, dass wir dich bemitleiden bzw. dich besuchen kommen, weil du leider krank geschrieben  bist und wir das vergnügen haben, arbeiten zu dürfen? 
 

@tobsn: viel spass da unten. was ich aber nich verstehe: auf sizilien kannste gar nich snowboarden, was willste da?


----------



## zena (20. März 2007)

ja, ja ihr alt-romantiker 
natürlich war früher alles anders...
die freiläufe laut, die reifen alle irgendwie gleich (schlecht) und die frauen saßen brav hinterm herd und hüteten die kids 
dieser fred hat sich tatsächlich zum potpurry der freien meinung entwickelt und das ist gut so. es erspart einem das ständige zappen zwischen den freds während der server-rushhour  und du bist ständig aufm laufenden.

also dann schreibt ungeniert weiter 

ciao zena, die laute freiläuferin


----------



## easymtbiker (20. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> jund die frauen saßen brav hinterm herd ...


nana, die zeiten haben sich gewandelt, du magst es nicht wahrhaben, aber ich kann auch kochen! ich hab`s durch fernseh- kurse gelernt:
Deutsche Küche

 

(wundere mich aber, dass nur braune sosse dabei raus kommt???)


----------



## zena (20. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Gemacht wird:
> Wallrides
> Steilabfahrten (bis >100% Gefälle) und Bremstechnik dabei
> Kanten - droppen und abrollen
> ...




was heißt "da lernt jeder von jedem"? lerne ich da auch eine "saubere" technik? und was wollen die anderen von mir lernen? ...style on bike? 
und was zahlst du dafür dass ich mitmach?

sause-zena


----------



## zena (20. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> nana, die zeiten haben sich gewandelt, du magst es nicht wahrhaben, aber ich kann auch kochen! ich hab`s durch fernseh- kurse gelernt:
> Deutsche Küche
> 
> 
> ...



martin du machst mir angst...


----------



## MIBO (20. März 2007)

also ich hab mir mal die Gallerie vom tick angesehen, die Trails dort in deiner Gegend sehen sehr lecker aus.


----------



## der-tick.de (20. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> was heißt "da lernt jeder von jedem"? lerne ich da auch eine "saubere" technik? und was wollen die anderen von mir lernen? ...style on bike?
> und was zahlst du dafür dass ich mitmach?
> 
> sause-zena


Also saubere Technik lernst du nicht an einem Tag. Du lernst Hilfmittel für den Weg zur sauberen Technik. Das kann ich dir schon fast versprechen.  

Und die anderen lernen mindestens wie man es nicht macht von dir.  

Ich dir zahlen? Hmmm.... Das ist offiziel eine Verantstaltung des MTB-Club KA also eigentlich musst du erstmal beitreten...  
Aber das sehe ich nicht so eng, da ich aus der Seite sehr wenig Unterstützung für solche Randveranstaltungen erhalte.


----------



## der-tick.de (20. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> also ich hab mir mal die Gallerie vom tick angesehen, die Trails dort in deiner Gegend sehen sehr lecker aus.


Auf meiner Webseite sind auch ein paar Leckerli...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (20. März 2007)

sag ma tick du gibst freireitkurse?
aso jetz ma unter uns  
übertreibst du nich´n büschen?


----------



## easymtbiker (20. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> sag ma tick du gibst freireitkurse?
> aso jetz ma unter uns
> übertreibst du nich´n büschen?



ja, tick, höre auf el: engagiere ihn als lehrer und vorbild!!! 




easymtbiker, bunny- jäger!


----------



## der-tick.de (20. März 2007)

Wie gesagt, Workshop kein Kurs...

Ansonsten... Nein ich übertreibe nicht!  
Ich kann es! Ich kann fahren! Und ich kann Spielen! Um so technischer es wird, um so besser grenze ich mich vom Rest ab!   
Ihr solltet mal mit mir Besame Mucho fahren!


----------



## Flugrost (20. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ...herr fe²o³ "airtime-impact"...


Endlich mal einer, der meinen Namen ins deutsche übersetzen kann ...

*@all: ich hab mich über alle Posts echt gefreut! - Dankeschön. 
*

Claus, kann ich da noch was bei Deinen freireiting  Kursen lernen?


----------



## Levty (20. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sonntag 15.04.


Da muss ich sehe, ob ich Zeit habe...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nein ich übertreibe nicht!
> Ich kann es! Ich kann fahren! Und ich kann Spielen! Um so technischer es wird, um so besser grenze ich mich vom Rest ab!
> Ihr solltet mal mit mir Besame Mucho fahren!



      

Isch konns net


----------



## der-tick.de (21. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Isch konns net


Du bist nur zu sehr Highspeed Junkie. Ich steh auf Lowe-Speed Action... Da kann nicht ganz so schnell was passieren und die Abfahrten dauern länger.  
Aber die Abfahrten dafür sind auch schwer zu finden... Meistens sind es eben nur kleine Spots. Runter, wieder rauf schieben, runter, rauf schieben....


----------



## DukeLC4 (21. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Workshop kein Kurs...
> 
> Ansonsten... Nein ich übertreibe nicht!
> Ich kann es! Ich kann fahren! Und ich kann Spielen! Um so technischer es wird, um so besser grenze ich mich vom Rest ab!
> Ihr solltet mal mit mir Besame Mucho fahren!


Sehr geehrter Herr der-Tick.de,
wenn noch Plätze in Ihrem Freeridekurs frei sind würde
ich gerne wieder teilnehmen thun.  

Ich konnte zwar letztes Jahr nix lernen,
aber spaßig war es trotzdem.  

Patrick


----------



## der-tick.de (21. März 2007)

DukeLC4 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr der-Tick.de,
> wenn noch Plätze in Ihrem Freeridekurs frei sind würde
> ich gerne wieder teilnehmen thun.
> 
> ...


Auch du hast etwas gelernt. Ganz sicher! Auch wenn nicht von mir, oder von den anderen Teilnehmern. Fahrtechnisch bist du halt top!  
Ich würde mich freuen dich wieder dabei zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (21. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Workshop kein Kurs...
> 
> Ansonsten... Nein ich übertreibe nicht!
> Ich kann es! Ich kann fahren! Und ich kann Spielen! Um so technischer es wird, um so besser grenze ich mich vom Rest ab!
> Ihr solltet mal mit mir Besame Mucho fahren!



Achtung in Deckung gleich explodiert er Sorry aber du bist ganz schön von dir eingenommen. Warum hab ich von diesen besagten Fähigkeiten bisher noch nichts gesehen? Also ich gebe ja wenigstens offen zu das ich eine beschissene Fahrtechnik habe meine Unfälle sprechen ja auch eine deutliche Sprache. Also ich würde mich gerne für deinen Workshop anmelden erstens weil ich es nötig habe und zweitens weil ich gerne sehen würde wie du mich Lügen strafst. Aber ich trete deshalb keinem Club bei.

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## der-tick.de (21. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Achtung in Deckung gleich explodiert er Sorry aber du bist ganz schön von dir eingenommen. Warum hab ich von diesen besagten Fähigkeiten bisher noch nichts gesehen? Also ich gebe ja wenigstens offen zu das ich eine beschissene Fahrtechnik habe meine Unfälle sprechen ja auch eine deutliche Sprache. Also ich würde mich gerne für deinen Workshop anmelden erstens weil ich es nötig habe und zweitens weil ich gerne sehen würde wie du mich Lügen strafst. Aber ich trete deshalb keinem Club bei.
> 
> Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


Ein Gesundes Selbstvertrauen zeichnet mich aus!  
Oder doch eher ungesund? Und doch nicht Selbstvertrauen sondern Selbstüberschätzung? Ach nein...


----------



## DukeLC4 (21. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Auch du hast etwas gelernt. Ganz sicher! Auch wenn nicht von mir, oder von den anderen Teilnehmern. Fahrtechnisch bist du halt top!
> Ich würde mich freuen dich wieder dabei zu haben!


Ich hoff mal mein Beitrag hat sich jetzt nicht so angehört als würde dein Kurs nichts taugen. 
Das wirklich gut ausgearbeitet und du hast das prima erklärt.
Nur war das letztes Mal, bedingt durch die Teilnehmer, wirklich
ein absoluter Anfängerkurs und deswegen unter meinem "Niveau".
Aber es hat wie gesagt wirklich Spaß gemacht und vielleicht konnte
ich ja auch das ein oder andere zeigen.  

Patrick


----------



## der-tick.de (21. März 2007)

DukeLC4 schrieb:


> Ich hoff mal mein Beitrag hat sich jetzt nicht so angehört als würde dein Kurs nichts taugen.
> Das wirklich gut ausgearbeitet und du hast das prima erklärt.
> Nur war das letztes Mal, bedingt durch die Teilnehmer, wirklich
> ein absoluter Anfängerkurs und deswegen unter meinem "Niveau".
> ...


Du warst ja auch Co-Guide.  
Und nein, es hat sich nicht danach angehört als ob der Kurs nix taugen würde. Aber ich bin mir sicher das du was gelernt hast. Und wenn du nur die Stelle am Triefelsblick kennen gelernt hast.


----------



## Levty (21. März 2007)

Wenn ich das WE im Lande bin, werde ich Tick unter die Arme greifen


----------



## Quente (21. März 2007)

Triefelsblick kennen gelernt hast. [/quote]

weg mit 

Trifelsblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (21. März 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Triefelsblick kennen gelernt hast.


 
weg mit 

Trifelsblick[/QUOTE]

Der war nicht gemeint, sondern der:


----------



## zena (21. März 2007)

also das hört sich gut an, ich mach da mit 
wenn ichs richtig verstehe weden keine höhenmeter gesammelt sondern trail-technik, sprünge etc. mit "wir nehmen uns zeit"-einstellung geübt.
ich kann da nur dazulernen. workshop hört sich nach harter arbeit an 

tick, wo ist es nochmal genau und wann gehts los am 15.04?

@all: habe heute bike-technik geübt mir raucht der kopp...ist nicht alles einfach umzusetzen wenn es heißt "du musst das drehmoment der schrauben fühlen" und dann noch links-und rechtsgewinde 
bin ich froh dass ich einen chef-mechaniker hab der alles wieder zurecht schraubt wenn ich es verbastelt habe...

ok. bike und auto pimpen kann ich besser 

machts gut ihr süßen

ps: was ist dieser "besame mucho" für ein trail? klingt gefährlich


----------



## eL (21. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ps: was ist dieser "besame mucho" für ein trail? klingt gefährlich



besame mucho heißt übersetzt "küsse mich heftigst"

Er ist im nordschwarzwald nähe bad herrenalb und besteht aus 3 teilen.

teil 1und 2 fährst du vieleicht noch. aber in die teufelslöcher stürzt DU dich gewiss nicht! auch der kamikaze sollte das vieleicht vermeiden  

im allgemeinen sind die trails im pfälzer wald eher für.... na sagen wir mal sofabiker?   wirklich hart sind die nicht.


----------



## zena (21. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> teil 1und 2 fährst du vieleicht noch. aber in die teufelslöcher stürzt DU dich gewiss nicht! auch der kamikaze sollte das vieleicht vermeiden
> 
> im allgemeinen sind die trails im pfälzer wald eher für.... na sagen wir mal sofabiker?   wirklich hart sind die nicht.



 hm...wenn wir die singeltrail-skala als richtlinie nehmen, wie schwer ist es? 3-4-5? ich glaube du kennst nicht alle trails im PW...da gibt es welche die sind wahrlich nichts für sofabiker 

ciao zena


----------



## eL (21. März 2007)

die teufelslöcher sind glaub ich s3 oder s4

dave oder ozm kann das besser beurteilen. im pw gibts doch nix über Sofa2


----------



## der-tick.de (21. März 2007)

Besame Mucho hat 2-3 auf der Single Trail-Skala. Zumindest laut einem Guru... 








Teil 2 und 3 sind zu Anfang extrems heftig (super technisch). Da musst du alles auf 2-3cm genau treffen. Wenn das nicht geht passiert dieses (trotz Vollhelm):









Aber der Trail ist einfach nur geil...  
Mehr Bilder in meinem Album.

Zum Workshop werde ich hier übernächstes WE alle Einzelheiten posten. 15.04. bei mir vor der Tür ist aber schon mal wichtig zu merken... 
Wird bestimt wieder lustig. 

Übrigens werden wir um ein paar Höhenmeter (ca. 600-800hm auf >6 Stunden) schaffen. Aber wie gesagt alles ganz ruhig! Nix schnell... Keine Kilometer fressen... Von Spot zu Spot und üben üben üben... Ach ja, labern, labern, labern kommt ja auch noch dazu!  
Immerhin hilft manchmal der dümmste Spruch und plötzlich klappts. 

Hier die erste Lektion in Bild gefasst:


----------



## der-tick.de (21. März 2007)

Hier zwei Videos vom Einstieg Teil 2:
Missglückter Einstieg
7 Versuche später


----------



## der-tick.de (21. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> die teufelslöcher sind glaub ich s3 oder s4
> 
> dave oder ozm kann das besser beurteilen. im pw gibts doch nix über Sofa2


Also ich kenne zumindest sehr kurze Trails im PW die genauso schwer wie Besame Mucho sind!  

Wildbad - DH2 ist übrigens ein gutes Training für Besame Mucho.  
Wer in Wildbad auf dem DH2 mal einen Technikworkshop haben will, sagt bescheid, ich stelle euch gerne alle Steine mit Vornamen vor!


----------



## der-tick.de (21. März 2007)

Auch eine Stelle von meinem Technikworkshop.  






Hier der Paul. Patrick ist das glaub ich auch schon gefahren, ich noch nicht... Da sieht man nix von oben... Das macht mich fertig. Aber übernächstes Wochenende muss das endlich...


----------



## Levty (21. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> B


Schlaflose Nächte willkommen.

Zum DH2 in Wildbad:
Ich fand ihn langweilig. Da macht der 1er viel mehr Laune. Und ist tempomäßig schwieriger.

Edit:
Die Pseudotreppe genau an der Wolfburg, da den Felsen von oben runter ist auch S3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (22. März 2007)

so, ich schau' auch mal wieder rein!  

denn mal herzlichste glückwünsche nachträglich an rösti + martin und den verletzten gute besserung meinerseits. scheint doch einiges passiert zu sein, seit unserem garda-trip!  

also, die drei kern-trails des besame mucho sind schon verblockter als die durschchnittlichen pfalz-trails und haben dadurch einen ganz anderen charakter. da schließe ich mich den anderen schon an. das betrifft insbesondere den einstieg zu den teufelslöchern (S3), von dem claus bereits geschrieben hat. wer die treppen-passage direkt an der wolfsburg fährt, hat jedoch keine probleme damit. die schätze ich als S3+ ein. 
interessant sind auch die spitzkehren im zweiten trail, weil der untergrund durch die komplette kehre hinweg oft steindurchsetzt ist. wahrscheinlich meinte claus deshalb auch man müsse "alles auf 2-3cm genau treffen", denn die linie muss dann schon eher stimmen, um sauber rumzukommen.


----------



## der-tick.de (22. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Schlaflose Nächte willkommen.
> 
> Zum DH2 in Wildbad:
> Ich fand ihn langweilig. Da macht der 1er viel mehr Laune. Und ist tempomäßig schwieriger.
> ...


Je nachdem welche Linie du fährst...  
Aber der DH1 macht mehr laube weil da viel Airtime drin ist. Den zweiten stehst du halt runter.


----------



## der-tick.de (22. März 2007)

dave schrieb:


> so, ich schau' auch mal wieder rein!
> 
> denn mal herzlichste glückwünsche nachträglich an rösti + martin und den verletzten gute besserung meinerseits. scheint doch einiges passiert zu sein, seit unserem garda-trip!
> 
> ...


Genau deswegen.  
Wenn du dir aber die Videos anschaust, der Einstieg vom Teil 2 ist halt auch heftig genug. 
Aber ich bin den Trail bis jetzt nur einmal ohne Regen gefahren, das macht das ganze natürlich auch schwieriger, weil alles rutschig ist.


----------



## DukeLC4 (22. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> die teufelslöcher sind glaub ich s3 oder s4
> 
> dave oder ozm kann das besser beurteilen. im pw gibts doch nix über Sofa2


Deswegen habe ich mir auch ein MehrHolz Sofa LT gekauft.
Optimal für den PW und die vorhandenen Schwierigkeitsstufen.


----------



## dave (22. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Genau deswegen.
> Wenn du dir aber die Videos anschaust, der Einstieg vom Teil 2 ist halt auch heftig genug.
> Aber ich bin den Trail bis jetzt nur einmal ohne Regen gefahren, das macht das ganze natürlich auch schwieriger, weil alles rutschig ist.



die steine haben bei regen eigentlich auch noch sehr viel grip. aber stimmt schon, bei nässe hab' ich genau an der stelle auch schon paar mal gepatzt. ist aber wohl eher mental, denn bei der richtigen linie ist's wirklich egal ob's nass oder trocken ist.


----------



## der-tick.de (22. März 2007)

dave schrieb:


> die steine haben bei regen eigentlich auch noch sehr viel grip. aber stimmt schon, bei nässe hab' ich genau an der stelle auch schon paar mal gepatzt. ist aber wohl eher mental, denn bei der richtigen linie ist's wirklich egal ob's nass oder trocken ist.


Das sind dann die besagten 2-3cm...  
Aber als ich das letzte mal dort war und es das erste mal trocken erlebt hatte, war das schon ein ganz anderes gefühl. Plötzlich klappte alles. Aber ich war dann auch zum ersten mal mit 200/250mm Federweg dort und hatte sicher viel an Fahrtechnikkönnen gewonnen.  

Mal sehen wann ich das nächste mal dort hin komme und wie es dann läuft.


----------



## dave (22. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann ich das nächste mal dort hin komme und wie es dann läuft.



.... dann vielleicht mit pfälzer Verstärkung? 
Zimbo wäre auch interessiert!


----------



## der-tick.de (22. März 2007)

dave schrieb:


> .... dann vielleicht mit pfälzer Verstärkung?
> Zimbo wäre auch interessiert!


Ich weiß, ich war ja schon mal mit ihm dort.


----------



## el Zimbo (22. März 2007)

Moin Moin!

Wo treffen wir uns am Samstag um zehn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (22. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Wo treffen wir uns am Samstag um zehn???


Direkt an der Laube. Dann gehts den Grabweg runter und dann rauf und Ladys only und dann .... 
Ach mist... Ihr wollt im PW fahren, oder? Ich fahre im Deister.


----------



## el Zimbo (22. März 2007)

Hallo?
Jemand zu Hause?
Dabei können wir ohne Claus ganz entspannt unsere Ohren ausruhen,
wenn wir uns am Samstag treffen... 

Also???


----------



## der-tick.de (22. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hallo?
> Jemand zu Hause?
> Dabei können wir ohne Claus ganz entspannt unsere Ohren ausruhen,
> wenn wir uns am Samstag treffen...
> ...


Sooooo viel laber ich dich auch nicht auf den Touren, oder?


----------



## Levty (22. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sooooo viel laber ich dich auch nicht auf den Touren, oder?



Doch! DU labberst viel. DU machst dem Tobsn Konkurenz. DU labberst viiieeeel zu viiieeel!


----------



## el Zimbo (22. März 2007)

...auf zum LABERPOKALFRED!!!


----------



## Levty (22. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...auf zum LABERPOKALFRED!!!



Als ich einen neuen Thread vorgeschlagen habe, wurde ich fast gesteinigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (22. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...auf zum LABERPOKALFRED!!!









@Lev: ...tröst...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also???



Da das Mandelblütenfest beendet ist treffen wir uns "mal wieder" in Gimmeldingen 1000h. Hoffe mal das unser Flugtier bis dahin wieder einigermaßen fit ist. 
Vielleicht wäre das was für ihn. Kann er sich schonen  
@ Flugtier wir sind besorgt um dich


----------



## der-tick.de (22. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...auf zum LABERPOKALFRED!!!


Herzlich Willkommen im LaberPokalFred!


----------



## MIBO (22. März 2007)

hey !!! woher hast du denn das bild von meinem neuen mofa mit dem ich euch endlich mal bargauf paroli bieten wollte. tssss....nix bleibt hier geheim


----------



## MIBO (22. März 2007)

naja, eins hab ich noch in petto







ja, das bin ich wirklich


----------



## Levty (22. März 2007)

Jetzt warte ich auf den Comment "Setzt dich drauf, dann siehst du aus wie Lev auf seinen Kinderbikes". Haha...


----------



## kawilli (22. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> naja, eins hab ich noch in petto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Micha du mit Pocketbike Gegen Mountainbike aber auf dem Trail. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## der-tick.de (22. März 2007)

Wildbad macht schon am 31.03. auf... 

JUHU


----------



## Bastiaan (22. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> naja, eins hab ich noch in petto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ich scroll ganz bequem runter, denk mir noch "jetzt kommt bestimmt ein sau geiles bike" .....und zu meiner enttäusung kommt ein pocket bike


----------



## Flugrost (22. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich auf den Comment "Setzt dich drauf, dann siehst du aus wie Lev auf seinen Kinderbikes". Haha...



Setz dich drauf, dann siehst du aus wie Lev auf seinen Kinderbikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (22. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Setz dich drauf, dann siehst du aus wie Lev auf seinen Kinderbikes...



...ich habs sowas von gewusst...


----------



## Flugrost (22. März 2007)

...Du hastes sowas von herausgefordert...


----------



## face-to-ground (22. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> naja, eins hab ich noch in petto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ lev: wie du wünschst:

setz dich drauf, dann siehst du aus wie lev auf seinen kinderbikes


----------



## kawilli (22. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...ich habs sowas von gewusst...



@ Lev genau kann man deine Bikes auch noch ein bischen schrumpfen lassen dann herrscht wenigstens Chansengleichheit. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## Flugrost (22. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...in Gimmeldingen 1000h...



Da wird wer anders zum Tourdiktator? Gut, diesmal ja - bin flexibel. (wie ´n rostiges Stück Stahlblech ) Ok, dann mal heuerdings ne Neuigkeit: _Bitte Durchzählen, wer mit kommt_. 

Warum? ...geht Euch noch nix an.

Also: 1


----------



## face-to-ground (22. März 2007)

beim nächsten fahren seh ich zu, daß ich sowas bekomme...dann könnt ihr hm fahren, so viele ihr wollt *g* davon fahr ich zwar net besser, aber bin dann wenigstens net so fertig 


edit: wissen und durchzählen werden sowas von überbewertet


----------



## Levty (22. März 2007)

Musst du zählen, wieviel Stücke Kuchen du mitschleppen musst?


----------



## Flugrost (22. März 2007)

Kind Gottes schrieb:
			
		

> Musst du zählen, wieviel Stücke Kuchen du mitschleppen musst?





			
				Gott schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? ...geht Euch _noch_ nix an.



also... Schnauze, Lev 

Kuchen wird sowas von überbewertet... pfft


----------



## kawilli (22. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Da wird wer anders zum Tourdiktator? Gut, diesmal ja - bin flexibel. (wie ´n rostiges Stück Stahlblech ) Ok, dann mal heuerdings ne Neuigkeit: _Bitte Durchzählen, wer mit kommt_.
> 
> Warum? ...geht Euch noch nix an.



Hey Rösti hast du was vor ich will auch darf aber noch nicht?  Bringst du mir ein Stück von deiner Überraschung vorbei,Bitte Bitte.  

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (22. März 2007)

Es gibt Schälrippchen an Augenmousse


----------



## kawilli (22. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Es gibt Schälrippchen an Augenmousse



Hmm.... das wird ja ein echter "AUGENSCHMAUS". Da gehn mir ja die "AUGEN" über. Na da krieg ich endlich mal was auf die "RIPPEN" oder aufs "AUGE". So genug jetzt ich krieg Hunger dabei.  

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## zena (22. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Da wird wer anders zum Tourdiktator? Gut, diesmal ja - bin flexibel. (wie ´n rostiges Stück Stahlblech ) Ok, dann mal heuerdings ne Neuigkeit: _Bitte Durchzählen, wer mit kommt_.
> 
> Warum? ...geht Euch noch nix an.
> 
> Also: 1



ich Nr: tzwo (2)

wohin abba mitkommn? meinst du tortour am samstag? 
wo treffe mer uns?

aloah
zena


----------



## easymtbiker (22. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Es gibt Schälrippchen an Augenmousse


 goil!!!!
ich bin leider nich am start..... kann euch aber ne schöne tour raussuchen! die besten trails zwischen neustadt und speyer!

und noch viel schrecklicher: ich bin seit der sa- tour nich mehr auf einem bike gesessen! sch**** halsentzündung und keine zena mit hustenbonbons in der nähe...... 


ach ja, ganz nebenbei, wir sind inzwischen auf seite 100 angelangt.....


----------



## zena (22. März 2007)

du armer, armer martin  
du brauchst wirklich ne engagierte krankenschwester  die dich wieder aufbäbbelt 

gute bässärung


----------



## der-tick.de (22. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, ganz nebenbei, wir sind inzwischen auf seite 100 angelangt.....


Und ich stehe auf Platz 2 dicht hinter dem 4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (22. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und ich stehe auf Platz 2 dicht hinter dem 4.



 ich glaub ich bin doch blond oder versteht ihr das?


----------



## easymtbiker (22. März 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und ich stehe auf Platz 2 dicht hinter dem 4.


wenn man deine sinnlosen beiträge abzieht, wärest du ganz, ganz weit unten!    


aber deine rechenweise verstehe ich auch nich... in welcher dimension bist du gerade?


----------



## MIBO (22. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Setz dich drauf, dann siehst du aus wie Lev auf seinen Kinderbikes...



Ach übrigens....wens interessiert...so siehts aus  : 
3min Video ungeschnitten


----------



## der-tick.de (22. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wenn man deine sinnlosen beiträge abzieht, wärest du ganz, ganz weit unten!
> 
> 
> aber deine rechenweise verstehe ich auch nich... in welcher dimension bist du gerade?


Nehme ein wenig Cofein, oder auch ganz viel, extremen Schlafmangel und dann eine Woche mit viel zu viel Arbeit (>13 Stunden / Tag). Dann hast du so ca. meinen Stand erreicht...  

Grundsätzlich meinte ich, ich wäre auf Platz 6 (falsche Taste getroffen) und hab gute Chancen Zena und Wolfmann durch meine Sinnlos-Beiträgen zu übertrumpfen und damit in der Spammer-Statistik auf Platz 4 voran zu kommen. Da ich aber ab morgen Abend 4 Tage Internetabstinent sein werde, wird sich das neutralisieren. Also ab Samstag 4 Tage DH!

Edit: Also ihr werdet bald ruhe vor mir haben!


----------



## face-to-ground (23. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Ach übrigens....wens interessiert...so siehts aus  :
> 3min Video ungeschnitten



das nächste hätt ich dann gerne mit helmcam beim einkauf im supermarkt im hintergrund   

taschenmoppeds sin geil..und das teil klingt ziemlich...heiß...das is auf keinen fall eins dieser 1.2ps spielzeuge, oder?


----------



## MIBO (23. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> das nächste hätt ich dann gerne mit helmcam beim einkauf im supermarkt im hintergrund
> 
> taschenmoppeds sin geil..und das teil klingt ziemlich...heiß...das is auf keinen fall eins dieser 1.2ps spielzeuge, oder?



Laut Hersteller hat es 3,5 Ps, 50ccm ...aber ich hab es noch auf keiner Rolle gebremst wieviel es tatsächlich sind. Es gibt aber auch wassergkühlte Modelle mit denen Rennen gefahren werden die haben so das 3-4 fache an PS. Leider kochen die wassergekühlten leicht über, aber auch da wird es Qualitätsunterschiede geben. Spass machts aber auf jeden Fall. Das Video ist übrigens von Jan 05...im Sommer kann man auf heissem Asphalt mit den Slicks noch wesentlich mehr in den Kurven anstellen  

Mal schnell damit durch den Supermarkt huschen wäre bestimmt ne Gaudi


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ich Nr: tzwo (2)



*3*


----------



## kawilli (23. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> *3*



Ich will nicht zählen ich will *Kuchen*.

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2007)

Moin!

Also wenn ich bis morgen nicht meiner, sich anbahnenden Erkältung erliegen sollte,
ist mit einem Erscheinen meinerseits zu rechnen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit hierfür liegt bei 66,6%...

also (4)


----------



## dave (23. März 2007)

_*5*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (23. März 2007)

dave schrieb:


> _*5*_


Argh, und ich bin nicht dabei ;(


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Also wenn ich bis morgen nicht meiner, sich anbahnenden Erkältung erliegen sollte,
> ist mit einem Erscheinen meinerseits zu rechnen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit hierfür liegt bei 66,6%...
> ...


Zimbo du brauchst definitiv jemanden der dir nachts nicht immer deine Decke klaut. Dann klappts auch bei den Erkältungen


----------



## dave (23. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Argh, und ich bin nicht dabei ;(



schade, ich hab' dein hardtail auch noch nicht gesehen! biste schon mit dem RED unterwegs?


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2007)

@Wolfi:
Ja, gib's mir - Salz in die Wunde!  
Nee, eine Deckendiebin hatte ich zuletzt, die Zukünftige sollte so heiß sein,
das Mr. Heizung (Ich) sich an ihr aufwärmen kann... 

@Dave:
Was heißt da RED - ich dachte das wäre ein Blauwild-Bike???


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2007)

äh...nur so....ähm.... aus ääähhh......Spaß 

http://www.spiegel.de/flash/0,5532,14504,00.html

Gruß ähm.... Guru


----------



## Levty (23. März 2007)

dave schrieb:


> schade, ich hab' dein hardtail auch noch nicht gesehen! biste schon mit dem RED unterwegs?


Ne, da das RED ein Exot ist, brauch es auch exotische Teile  und somit warte ich und suche nach einer Teleskopsattelstütze in 31.6. Ach und mit dem verbauten Dämpfer bin ich auch nicht ganz zufrieden und will ihn verkaufen und einen anderen dafür kaufen.
Dauert also noch.
Das HT mach sehr viel Spaß. Bin damit schon die Passagen an der Wolfsburg abgefahren. Bis auf die versteckte Treppe... bin die nur ein Mal angefahren. 
Horror. Nächstes Mal mehr Zeit mitbringen 

Cheers.


----------



## dave (23. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ne, da das RED ein Exot ist, brauch es auch exotische Teile
> Dauert also noch..



Ah,... alles klar.



Levty schrieb:


> Das HT mach sehr viel Spaß.



Willkommen im Team!  



Levty schrieb:


> Bis auf die versteckte Treppe... bin die nur ein Mal angefahren.
> Horror. Nächstes Mal mehr Zeit mitbringen



Sag' bescheid, bin dabei! 
Oliver und ich haben uns ja mal samstags 'ne Stunde vor dem Treff dort ausgetobt und uns dann anschließend den anderen zur Tour angeschlossen. Könnten wir ja noch mal so machen ...

@Zimbo:
Der Farbe nach ist's glaube ich eher ein Grauwild-Bike.


----------



## Levty (23. März 2007)

dave schrieb:


> @Zimbo:
> Der Farbe nach ist's glaube ich eher ein Grauwild-Bike.


Joa, so könnte man es ja auch machen 

Und zur Farbe: Im Licht: http://666kb.com/i/amvd7ycwt0rf8y53o.jpg


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2007)

...irgendwer hat schonmal was von Blauwild geschrieben, darauf hab ich mich verlassen.
Mir doch egal, bin eh "farbenblind".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (23. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...irgendwer hat schonmal was von Blauwild geschrieben, darauf hab ich mich verlassen.
> Mir doch egal, bin eh "farbenblind".



Also ich tippe mal auf Grau-Blau-Wal-Wild. Farben werden total überbewertet. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## Levty (23. März 2007)

Hier wird alles überbewertet, Kuchen, Steuersätze, Farben, Namen, bla.
Wir sind die Wayne Truppe


----------



## face-to-ground (23. März 2007)

äh..also..äh...problemähs an sich werden überbewertet 
der äh..also...der ah - stoiber..das ah..war super äh...gürü

ich seh´s schon..ihr habt net gescheit auf dem lev sein bild geschaut! kein wunder, daß die sattelstütze so mies ist...lev, das ist ein BLUMENTOPF - echt jetzt  und jeder weiß, daß man blumentöpfe net absenken kann und sie deswegen bei den abfahrten stören...

@ mibo: mit dreieinhalb pferdchen kann man schon was reißen, aber mopped is schon ne weile her...das letzte mal war vorletztes jahr mit ner 250er zweitaktcrosser über nen acker gebraten (hat aber sch*e ausgesehen mit der kombi auf ner crosser zu sitzen - der landwirt hat das locker gesehen: montag muß ich eh pflügen, guck daß de in dem einen acker bleibst und mach dir net weh  )


----------



## Flugrost (23. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hier wird alles überbewertet, Kuchen, Steuersätze, Farben, Namen, bla.
> Wir sind die Wayne Truppe



Gönau!


----------



## eL (23. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...irgendwer hat schonmal was von Blauwild geschrieben, darauf hab ich mich verlassen.
> Mir doch egal, bin eh "farbenblind".



ohje dann schließ ich mich dir an  

un ick schwöre aufm ersten bild war ES blau


oder doch der ICH ?


----------



## zena (24. März 2007)

isch will ja net motzen, aber die tour heute scheint ins wasser zu fallen 
...wer von euch hat nicht aufgegessen? ...hat der tobsn die sonne mitgenommen? 
also bitte, apell an die daheimbleibenden: hört auf mit den regentänzen, bringt opfergaben dem sonnengott und wenn ihr euch schon anderweitig vergnügt, dann betet dass unsere regenjacken dicht bleiben 

morgen wird alles besser 

zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (24. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> isch will ja net motzen, aber die tour heute scheint ins wasser zu fallen
> 
> zena



Sollte dem so sein, mümmeln wir uns in irgndeine Hütte und lassens uns gutgehen, is doch klar. Im Endeffekt is der Maddin an allem Schuld - wie immer.


----------



## dave (24. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> isch will ja net motzen, aber die tour heute scheint ins wasser zu fallen



jo, dann scheint's bei euch wohl auch nicht anders auszuschauen als in KA.  
ich werd' dann auch mal passen. muss ohnehin noch was arbeiten, das trifft sich eigentlich gut. denn dann habe ich nächstes we wieder mehr zeit, wenn's wetter besser ist. die prognosen sehen ja sehr gut aus!


----------



## zena (24. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sollte dem so sein, mümmeln wir uns in irgndeine Hütte und lassens uns gutgehen, is doch klar. Im Endeffekt is der Maddin an allem Schuld - wie immer.



das ist ein guter vorschlag und deshalb hab ich dich soooooooooooo gern


----------



## kawilli (24. März 2007)

dave schrieb:


> jo, dann scheint's bei euch wohl auch nicht anders auszuschauen als in KA.
> ich werd' dann auch mal passen. muss ohnehin noch was arbeiten, das trifft sich eigentlich gut. denn dann habe ich nächstes we wieder mehr zeit, wenn's wetter besser ist. die prognosen sehen ja sehr gut aus!



Hallo an alle Daheimgebliebenen, Wasserscheuen, Infektgefährdeten und einfach zu faulen Sofabikern. Um das schon mal ganz rechtzeitig anzumelden nächsten Samstag steigt diese "Gruppenveranstaltung" noch mal da ich am Freitag "B"Day habe. Falls sich die Teilnehmerzahl wieder so rasch gegen Null verringert werde ich jeden Einzelnen mit nem Baseball Schläger besuchen kommen. Aber da die Wetterprognose deutlich besser aussieht denke ich das die Teilnehmerzahl diesmal eine angemessene Größe erreicht. Also Hintern von der Couch abkletten und schmiert die Bikes. Wer möchte kann auch hier ein paar Touren-und Einkehrvorschläge machen. Ich würde eine Genussrunde mit erträglichen Anstiegen und sehr viel Gaumen-und Abfahrtsschmaus vorschlagen. Es darf auch Alkohol in erträglichen Mengen Konsumiert werden aber wer Besoffen stürzt spendiert die nächste Runde. Also ran an die Tastatur und Vorschläge reinhämmern. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## atomica (24. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ich würde eine Genussrunde mit erträglichen Anstiegen und sehr viel Gaumen-und Abfahrtsschmaus vorschlagen. Es darf auch Alkohol in erträglichen Mengen Konsumiert werden



das hört sich gut an! da bin ich doch mal wieder dabei 
sobald das wetter mal wieder besser wird und der frühling  ENDLICH anfängt, hoffe ich mein winter-kälte-regen-stress-faulheits-motivationstief überwunden zu haben 

und damit ich mein bissl kondition nicht völlig verliere, werd ich meinen hintern jetzt mal aufs laufband schwingen.....


----------



## kawilli (24. März 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an! da bin ich doch mal wieder dabei
> sobald das wetter mal wieder besser wird und der frühling  ENDLICH anfängt, hoffe ich mein winter-kälte-regen-stress-faulheits-motivationstief überwunden zu haben
> 
> und damit ich mein bissl kondition nicht völlig verliere, werd ich meinen hintern jetzt mal aufs laufband schwingen.....



Was du kannst mit den A...backen laufen? Wow  

Grüßchen


----------



## atomica (24. März 2007)

ja, das ist besonders gut für die po-muskeln


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. März 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> ja, das ist besonders gut für die po-muskeln


Na dann können wir doch bei der nächsten Tour einen Wörkschob veranstalten i.S. Bauch/Bein/Po. Kommt bei den Mädels immer gut an  Ich könnte mir da auch schon einen Vorturner, oder heißt das in Neudeutsch Moderator, vorstellen.  
So geht jetzt   schoppen mit meiner Lieblingsehefrau. Dat kann ja luschtisch werden. Was so etwas Regen aus einem machen kann


----------



## kawilli (24. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Na dann können wir doch bei der nächsten Tour einen Wörkschob veranstalten i.S. Bauch/Bein/Po. Kommt bei den Mädels immer gut an  Ich könnte mir da auch schon einen Vorturner, oder heißt das in Neudeutsch Moderator, vorstellen.
> So geht jetzt   schoppen mit meiner Lieblingsehefrau. Dat kann ja luschtisch werden. Was so etwas Regen aus einem machen kann



Ich stelle mit Bestürzung fest unser Wolfi wird weich-Regen-weiches Wasser-weichgespült. Mein Gott wo bleibt deine Männliche Härte ein Hoch auf die Klimakatastrophe. Vielleicht werden die Winter noch wärmer sonst geht uns der harte Kern doch noch ganz verloren.  

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## MIBO (24. März 2007)

Och .ich hab das Wetter genutzt und bei uns in den Strassen paar Tricks geübt...anbei gleich das Video von mir   

paar easy tricks

Workshop gefällig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (24. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Och .ich hab das Wetter genutzt und bei uns in den Strassen paar Tricks geübt...anbei gleich das Video von mir
> 
> paar easy tricks
> 
> Workshop gefällig ?



Oh ja Mr. Ryan Leech her damit.

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## Levty (24. März 2007)

Hey Karsten, ich habe da was für dich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=137702


----------



## atomica (24. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Na dann können wir doch bei der nächsten Tour einen Wörkschob veranstalten i.S. Bauch/Bein/Po. Kommt bei den Mädels immer gut an



bei den männern auch - solange sie nur zuschauer sind 

ich bin für den maddin als moderator - als ausgleich dafür, dass er den heutigen regen verschuldet hat  
und außerdem hat er mit seinem lycra-zeugs ja schon das rischdische aerobic-outfit 

ich hab mich dann jetzt aber doch entschieden, mit den beinen zu laufen....


----------



## kawilli (24. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hey Karsten, ich habe da was für dich:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=137702



Was willst du mir damit sagen? Soll ich dir zu Liebe meinen Benutzernamen ändern-Warum? Dann nennen wir dich z.B. Wodkaschleuder oder Asylukrainer oder Blauwildkiller. Such dir was aus.

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## Levty (24. März 2007)

Nja, du schreibst immer "Kamikatze Karsten" drunter, dachte, du willst dich umbenenen oder so...
Wenn nicht, dann nicht. 

Cheers.

PS: Es ist dezent-grau, ok?


----------



## kawilli (24. März 2007)

@Lev Also dann dezenter Grauwild Killer. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## Levty (24. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> @Lev Also dann dezenter Grauwild Killer.
> 
> Gruß Kamikaze Karsten



Das Ding ist noch nicht mal aufgebaut gewesen... kann ich schlecht killen...


----------



## kawilli (24. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Das Ding ist noch nicht mal aufgebaut gewesen... kann ich schlecht killen...



Ach das kriegst du schon hin. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## eL (24. März 2007)

lass uns dazu grauwaal sagen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. März 2007)

Mit einem A gebe ich mich zufrieden .


----------



## Flugrost (24. März 2007)

Zur Enttäuschung aller - es hat ... nicht! ... geregnet. Und, ich habe Zeugen  
Gut, angenehm waren 27cm Brabbelschnee auf den Spitzen zwar nicht (teilweise war Schiebung angesagt), dennoch stelle ich mit Genugtuung fest, dass da wer was versäumt hat. (Wie wars bei IKEA? )
... und Zena hat noch mit ner hüpschen Steilpassage am Eckkopp rausgerückt - merci madame


----------



## Bastiaan (24. März 2007)

alöle,
gibts in letzter zeit noch leute die am sontnag fahren?  
wenn ja wärs nett wenn die sich hier melden, damit ich evtl. mitfahren darf


----------



## eL (24. März 2007)

hast du nich bikeverbot von mutti?
oder sin die 3 wochen schon rum?


----------



## Bastiaan (24. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> hast du nich bikeverbot von mutti?
> oder sin die 3 wochen schon rum?



1. doch
2. nein

abbberrr... war beim arzt und deswegen darf ich 1 mal in der woche, hat se gemeint   

geht wer?


----------



## zena (25. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Zur Enttäuschung aller - es hat ... nicht! ... geregnet. Und, ich habe Zeugen
> Gut, angenehm waren 27cm Brabbelschnee auf den Spitzen zwar nicht (teilweise war Schiebung angesagt), dennoch stelle ich mit Genugtuung fest, dass da wer was versäumt hat. (Wie wars bei IKEA? )
> ... und Zena hat noch mit ner hüpschen Steilpassage am Eckkopp rausgerückt - merci madame



hi eva und die desperados 

es war tatsächlich mehr winter als gedacht  aber es hat den gleichgewichssinn geschult und ein eindruck von besoffen biken vermittelt. 
leider musste ich feststellen dass armin tief in sich drin ein kleiner matsch-scheuer ist, er war deutlich sauberer als ich  
danke für die nette trail-konversation...aber das nächste mal wenn ihr mit mir babbelt und ich hab den fullfacehelm an redet bitte lauter, das ding ist gut schallgedämpft und ich versteh nur bahnhof 
thanks auch an herr "zimbo-star" dass er sich sponti noch angeschlossen hat, hoffe du bist den eiskanal gut runtergerutscht.
au ja und die letzte abfahrt ins "dings-bums"tal war wahrlich nicht unsteil 

küssckchen an wolfi für die aufopferung   gute besserung an maddin, zimbo. auch an die kleine "lola-rennt" 

zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> dass da wer was versäumt hat. (Wie wars bei IKEA? )


Grummel, grummel, I hate Ikea. Eine Völkerwanderung war nix. Die Anzahl der Leute hätte sicher eine Kleinstadt gefüllt. Und ich mittendrin. Super. Bin immer wieder auf`s Neue erstaunt an was sich Frauen alles so erfreuen können. Nachdem es Mittags aufgehört hatte zu regnen und die Ikeaaktion beendet war bin ich mit meinen 2 Beinen auch noch durch den Wald, zum biken wars leider zu spät. Es ist erstaunlich welche Leistung man bringt, wenn man sich nach einen Shoppingbesuch entspannen will


----------



## Kelme (25. März 2007)

Noch 1:52.


K.


----------



## zena (25. März 2007)

armer, armer wolfi  
wir waren heute morgen beim bike-max in viernheim, einfach so zum guckn.
kamikasi hat ne neue dh-google (sieht aus wie ne hummel) 
den nachmittag verbrachte ICH auf der rennsemmel, hab mich nach 85km und 800hm ins knock-out gefahren. trotz schneeschieben am samstag war viel buttermilch in den beinen  kamikasi verliert langsam die bindehaut am auge  die fädchen rubbeln es auf. jetzt hat er ein hübsches captain sparell augen-mützchen, echt süß 

habt eine schöne woche, arbeitet um zu leben, lebt um zu biken und bleibt gesund  

sääääääääääääna


----------



## Flugrost (25. März 2007)

sähnaa[SIZE="1" schrieb:
			
		

> haps begriffen!!![/SIZE]]habt eine schöne woche, arbeitet um zu leben, lebt um zu biken und bleibt gesund


 


Kelme schrieb:


> Noch 1:52. K.


Was passiert denn? Bikehda wird Mod?, killt alle Rechtschreiblooser inclusive Spamvirtuosen? Welch Scharmützel!


----------



## Levty (25. März 2007)

Wurde gerade stimmig gemacht   :ROFL:

Im Canyon Torque Forum... so lustig. Da wird der Federweg vom Canyon am Dämpfer gemessen (57mm) (Was normale Menschen auch "Hub" nennen). Und weil mit dem Dämpfer man wenig Federweg hat, kauft man sich eben einen anderen.
Ach und Bashrings sind besser als die originalen 44T Kettenblätter, da die Zähne keine Verwirblungen bilden und windschnittiger sind. Echt zu geil!


----------



## fitze (26. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wurde gerade stimmig gemacht   :ROFL:
> 
> Im Canyon Torque Forum... so lustig. Da wird der Federweg vom Canyon am Dämpfer gemessen (57mm) (Was normale Menschen auch "Hub" nennen). Und weil mit dem Dämpfer man wenig Federweg hat, kauft man sich eben einen anderen.
> Ach und Bashrings sind besser als die originalen 44T Kettenblätter, da die Zähne keine Verwirblungen bilden und windschnittiger sind. Echt zu geil!



Nunja, wenn man im Canyon-Forum liest sollte man zu seiner eigenen Sicherheit den User ALPHA-CENTAURI auf der Ignore-List haben. Obwohl... es entgeht einemauch viel lustiges 

Das Problem wegen des Dämpfertausches ist übrigens die zu lineare Kennlinie des DHX Air in verbindung mit der zu linearen Hinterbaukinematik beim Torque 06. Der Pearl ist progressiver und harmoniert wohl besser mit dem Hinterbau. Is ja aber eigentlich auch würstel.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Levty (26. März 2007)

Jaja, der Alpha ist eh eine Welt für sich, wenn man seine anderen Threads auch mitverfolgt.


----------



## guru39 (26. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Jaja, der Alpha ist eh eine Welt für sich, wenn man seine anderen Threads auch mitverfolgt.



Oder seine Videos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lbwp3ggmKg

Gruß Guru.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. März 2007)

Krasse Bike-Action!!!
Vorsicht Kinder, bitte nicht nachmachen...


----------



## zoomi (26. März 2007)

@Zimbo

Den Trail sollten wir auch probieren - super  

Gibt´s schon Planungen fürs lange OsterWe ?

Guude

Zoomi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (26. März 2007)

Moin Zoomi,

meine Pläne für Ostern sehen ungefähr so aus: biken, Biken, BIKEN!!!
Details stehen noch nicht fest, aber fahren werde ich mindestens an drei der vier freien Tage...

C.U.


----------



## kawilli (26. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Krasse Bike-Action!!!
> Vorsicht Kinder, bitte nicht nachmachen...



Oh mann wie krass was für Drogen nimmt der denn das war ja wohl die dickste Kinderkacke die ich je gesehen habe.:kotz: 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## Bastiaan (26. März 2007)

für all diejenigen die sich gerne hardcore-downhill-videos angucken:

http://www.jumpcut.com/myhome/?u_id=0CD6BC30A28D11DBAC733EF340157CF2  

grtz


----------



## face-to-ground (26. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Was passiert denn? Bikehda wird Mod?, killt alle *Rechtschreiblooser *inclusive Spamvirtuosen? Welch Scharmützel!




loser=verlierer
looser=lockerer?!


----------



## Flugrost (26. März 2007)

OK, eiskalt erwischt, soll nit wieder vorkommen - Streber.*g*
Alptraum bleibt...


----------



## atomica (26. März 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Oder seine Videos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lbwp3ggmKg
> 
> Gruß Guru.




der typ ist ja echt todesmutig. wahnsinn, was der für geschwindigkeiten drauf hat


----------



## Levty (27. März 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> der typ ist ja echt todesmutig. wahnsinn, was der für geschwindigkeiten drauf hat


Ihr könntet beste Freunde werden.
*duck und ganz schnell weg*


----------



## eL (27. März 2007)

naja er schiebt voll brontal die ebene hoch und lässt zurück zu ohne pedalieren ordentlich laufen.

würd ick mir vor laufender kamera nich traun wenn die janze welt zuguckt


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> für all diejenigen die sich gerne hardcore-downhill-videos angucken:
> 
> http://www.jumpcut.com/myhome/?u_id=0CD6BC30A28D11DBAC733EF340157CF2
> 
> grtz



   

sensationell 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (27. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ihr könntet beste Freunde werden.
> *duck und ganz schnell weg*



ja, aber GANZ schnell!!!
ich würde mal ganz mutig wagen zu behaupten, dass selbst ich schneller bin. zumindest bergab, beim bergauf-schieben bin ich mir nich so sicher


----------



## kawilli (27. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ihr könntet beste Freunde werden.
> *duck und ganz schnell weg*



Oh man Lev das war gemein mal sehen wie schnell du abtauchen kannst wenn ihr euch das nächste mal begegnet?  Zu diesen DH-Hardcore-Videos fällt mir immer ein Witz ein. Eine Schildkröte auf dem Polizeirevier, fragt der Polizist Sie wurden also von einer Bande Schnecken überfallen, dann schildern sie mal den Tathergang. Kann ich nicht Herr Wachtmeister, das ging alles so verdammt schnell.   

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## MIBO (27. März 2007)

du hörst zu viel Big Fm


----------



## kawilli (27. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> du hörst zu viel Big Fm



Ach ja ich?

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## Levty (27. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Oh man Lev das war gemein mal sehen wie schnell du abtauchen kannst wenn ihr euch das nächste mal begegnet?
> Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


Tja... wenn mein neues bis zum nächsten Mal fertig ist, dann darf sie mich erst ein mal bergauf verkloppen.


----------



## zena (27. März 2007)

lev dir ist doch klar dass das neue bike erstmal eingeweiht und gefeiert werden muss 
pack schon mal einen großen rucksack voller leckereien (non-vegetatisch versteht sich) ein

bitte an den tourdiktator (wer auch immer es diesmal ist)...wie wärs mit der entdeckung einiger neuer strecken im pw? also karten-studiosum und aktivierung der trail-erinnerungssynapsen bis samstag.

eins ist klar...wer in lycra kommt muss sich vorher die beine rasieren  es wird sommer  

schöne frühlingsgefühle wünsch ich euch...

[sä:na]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (27. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> lev dir ist doch klar dass das neue bike erstmal eingeweiht und gefeiert werden muss
> pack schon mal einen großen rucksack voller leckereien (non-vegetatisch versteht sich) ein


Wird gemacht, Mädels


----------



## Bastiaan (27. März 2007)

tsja, würde gerne mitfahren, da ich reintheoretisch könnte.
wäre es nicht, dass ich in urlaub flieg 

hiermit verabschiede ich mich also für die kommenden 10 tage, denn morgen wird nochma schön im wald rum gefahren, und donnerstag gehts dann nach bonaire
d.h. 10 tage lang RUHE   

grtz


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. März 2007)

Aber ansonsten sind die Jungs und Mädels gesund????


----------



## Flugrost (27. März 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten sind die Jungs und Mädels gesund????



Das DU dich nit gerne rasierst is klar, ne 
...wolltest Du wirklich mal wieder in Lücra antreten?

pS. ich hätte da ne Idee für Samstach - streckentechnisch. Interessierts wen?


----------



## MIBO (27. März 2007)

Hätte denn nicht mal jemand Lust ne Tour zu machen bei der nicht die hm, km und Anzahl der Berge im Vordergrund stehen?

Ich stell mir das so vor, dass man ein paar schöne Locations gediegen anfährt die beisammen liegen. Sich mal Zeit nimmt um ein paar fahrtechnische Schlüsselstellen zu üben, bissel rumspringen...und damit mein ich nicht gleich sich aus 2m hinab zu stürzen. Es gibt doch bestimmt auch noch andere die sich da erstmal langsam einspringen müssen. Halt einfach ohne Hektik, auch mal Pause machen für Butterbrote und Fotosessions.
Muss ja nicht gleich ein Workshop sein, aber die Strecken bieten doch meist genügend Möglichkeiten. Spitzkehren, Umsetzen mit dem Hinterrad...etc...

Etwas Fahrtechnik schadet keinem denke ich, aber besser wird man nur wenn man etwas immer wieder übt. Und im normalen bergauf-bergab,... kommt man eben immer nur einmal an jeder Stelle vorbei, obwohl man vielleicht denkt, die Stelle hätte ich bestimmt auch besser nehmen können...


Guiden kann ich nicht, dafür hab ich zu wenig Streckenkenntnis. Aber vielleicht haben ja noch mehr Interesse und es bildet sich ein kleines Grüppchen.
Wer hat Lust? Vorschläge?


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Hätte denn nicht mal jemand Lust ne Tour zu machen bei der nicht die hm, km und Anzahl der Berge im Vordergrund stehen?
> 
> Ich stell mir das so vor, dass man ein paar schöne Locations gediegen anfährt die beisammen liegen. Sich mal Zeit nimmt um ein paar fahrtechnische Schlüsselstellen zu üben, bissel rumspringen...und damit mein ich nicht gleich sich aus 2m hinab zu stürzen. Es gibt doch bestimmt auch noch andere die sich da erstmal langsam einspringen müssen. Halt einfach ohne Hektik, auch mal Pause machen für Butterbrote und Fotosessions.
> Muss ja nicht gleich ein Workshop sein, aber die Strecken bieten doch meist genügend Möglichkeiten. Spitzkehren, Umsetzen mit dem Hinterrad...etc...
> ...



Hi Mibo,
ich glaube da könntest du dich bei uns melden  wenn dir (www.) HD (-freeride.de) nicht zu weit ist 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Bastiaan (27. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Hätte denn nicht mal jemand Lust ne Tour zu machen bei der nicht die hm, km und Anzahl der Berge im Vordergrund stehen?
> 
> Ich stell mir das so vor, dass man ein paar schöne Locations gediegen anfährt die beisammen liegen. Sich mal Zeit nimmt um ein paar fahrtechnische Schlüsselstellen zu üben, bissel rumspringen...und damit mein ich nicht gleich sich aus 2m hinab zu stürzen. Es gibt doch bestimmt auch noch andere die sich da erstmal langsam einspringen müssen. Halt einfach ohne Hektik, auch mal Pause machen für Butterbrote und Fotosessions.
> Muss ja nicht gleich ein Workshop sein, aber die Strecken bieten doch meist genügend Möglichkeiten. Spitzkehren, Umsetzen mit dem Hinterrad...etc...
> ...




hätte schon interesse wenn ich wieder da bin...

@guru...allerdings ist HD glaub ich etwas zu weit, so ab und zu is ja in ordnung, aber jede woche? wird nicht klappen denk ich mal.


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> @guru.. aber jede woche? wird nicht klappen denk ich mal.



Hi Bastiaan,
wer spricht/schreibt ihr von jeder Woche 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MIBO (27. März 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Mibo,
> ich glaube da könntest du dich bei uns melden  wenn dir (www.) HD (-freeride.de) nicht zu weit ist
> Gruß Guru.



ich bin am WE immer in KIB...das wäre für mich nach HD wirklich etwas weit, aber danke fürs Angebot.

Was ist denn mit den anderen AWplern?


----------



## Bastiaan (27. März 2007)

jau, nadann. möchte allerdings anmerken dass ich ein cc bike habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (27. März 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> jau, nadann. möchte allerdings anmerken dass ich ein cc bike habe


Dann mal ab zum Waden rasieren (oder wächst da noch nichts?) 


Kelme - so sanft und so gründlich ...


----------



## Bastiaan (27. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dann mal ab zum Waden rasieren (oder wächst da noch nichts?)
> 
> 
> Kelme - so sanft und so gründlich ...



  ein cc bike is doch hoffentlich keine verpflichtung sich die beine zu rasieren. hab nun mal eins weil ein freerider zu teuer ist. sobald meine fahrtechnik sich gebessert hat, und die finanzielle lage auch, kauf ich mir aber ein touren bike.

achja...wenn ich wollte könnte ich mir die beine auch schon rasieren....will ich aber nicht, bin ja kein rrler

grtz


----------



## Kelme (27. März 2007)

Na, das war ja fast schon eine "Männerantwort". Bestimmt sind alle RR'ler stockschwul, können nicht lachen oder grüßen und sehen in jedem Zweiradler vor oder hinter sich sogleich einen potentiellen Gegner. Genau!


Kelme - am Samstag geht's mehrstündig zum Dackelschneiden.


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Na, das war ja fast schon eine "Männerantwort".



genau,fast,deinerseits 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## eL (27. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Na,  fast  Bestimmt sind alle RR'ler stockschwul, können nicht lachen oder grüßen und sehen in jedem Zweiradler vor oder hinter sich sogleich einen potentiellen Gegner. Genau!
> 
> .


und in jedem Geländerattfahrer einen barbaren und bauerntölpel der den hang hochstampft. umpf umpf


----------



## Flugrost (27. März 2007)

eL, mach ma Dein Bildchen  anders, ma bekommt langsam nen Hass auf Nordic Schlachter ... büdde...


----------



## Levty (27. März 2007)

@ MIBO
Immer gerne, nur da musst du Martin, Tobsn, Armin und Andreas dazu zwingen  Viel Spass . Wobei Spitzkehren und Umsetzen man am besten im trockenen übet ( à la Parkplatz).
Beisamen liegen... liegen? LIEGEN?! Du FÄHRST Fahrrad, ok? Damit das hier mal klar ist 

Und an den Guru:
Irgendwann und irgendwie muss ich mich dazu zwingen, in meiner eigenen Stadt mit euch mitzufahren. Ich rall einfach nicht, wieso es nicht geht. Argh 

Nja, cheers.


----------



## face-to-ground (28. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Na, das war ja fast schon eine "Männerantwort". Bestimmt sind alle RR'ler stockschwul, können nicht lachen oder grüßen und sehen in jedem Zweiradler vor oder hinter sich sogleich einen potentiellen Gegner. Genau!
> 
> 
> Kelme - am Samstag geht's mehrstündig zum Dackelschneiden.





wie jetzt...is das etwa net so ?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Na, das war ja fast schon eine "Männerantwort". Bestimmt sind alle RR'ler stockschwul, können nicht lachen oder grüßen und sehen in jedem Zweiradler vor oder hinter sich sogleich einen potentiellen Gegner. Genau!


Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass bei einem entgegenkommenden RRler zuerst sein Kennerblick auf das RR geht und wenn es dem Hightechstandard entspricht (Mindestens unter 9kg) deine ganze Aussage in die Pedale zu treten ist. Ach und Beine müssen natürlich rasiert sein und Lycra muss mindestens von Löffler sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (28. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Na, das war ja fast schon eine "Männerantwort". Bestimmt sind alle RR'ler stockschwul, können nicht lachen oder grüßen und sehen in jedem Zweiradler vor oder hinter sich sogleich einen potentiellen Gegner. Genau!
> 
> 
> .



@ Kelme Also wenn bei dir mit fast 16 Lenzen noch keine Haare an den Beinen gewachsen waren dann verstehe ich jetzt woher dein Trauma stammt. Ach und abgesehen von stockschwul sind RR`ler wirklich so zumindest was meine persönlichen Erfahrungen betrifft. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## Kelme (28. März 2007)

Manchmal komme ich mir vor wie bei der Fütterung der Robben im Zoo ...
Kaum ist der Hering in der Luft, gehen die Kunststückchen los. 
Faszinierend: Es funktioniert auch beim zwanzigsten Hering noch.


Kelme - Einkaufszettel: Rasierschaum kaufen.


----------



## kawilli (28. März 2007)

@ Alle hier erstmal eine kleine Planänderung. Das mit der "B"Day Tour am Samstag wird leider nichts da sich mein Matschauge etwas verschlechtert hat darf ich immer noch nicht fahren. Deshalb möchte ich am Freitag Abend eine kleine Party machen. Einfach ein bischen zusammen hocken, ein paar Bierchen oder andere Spirituosen kippen und dumm babbeln. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn einige Leute kämen. *Also hiermit ist jeder von den üblichen Verdächtigen herzlichst eingeladen. Einzige Bedingung wer kommt möchte mir bitte bis Donnerstag Abend Bescheid geben und falls jemand Sonderwünsche hat zwecks besonderer Eß-oder Trinkvorlieben ebenfalls. Anfahrtsplan und Sonstiges gerne als PN. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr zahlreich erscheinen tätet. 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten*


----------



## el Zimbo (28. März 2007)

@KamiKarsten:
Zu deiner Party kann ich leider nicht kommen - aber ich erwarte detaillierte
Berichte über die sinnfreien, vom Alkohol beeinflussten Konversationen.  
Das mit deinem Auge ist ja echt blöd, hab jetzt auch mal das eine Bild gesehen...
Was hast du dir da eigentlich ins Auge gerammt (und warum  )???

@DieÜblichenVerdächtigen:
Am Samstag geh ich euch wieder fremd - hat wer Böcke auf eine Kalmit/Hohe Loog/Hochberg-Tour am Sonntag?
(3,5 Berge; frühestens 11:00 Uhr ab Maikammer; und ein Zimbo, der den letzten Berg auf dem Zahnfleisch hoch fährt...)


----------



## der-tick.de (28. März 2007)

@Zimbo: Leichtere Reifen + Laufräder bringen viel für den letzten Berg... (Zumindest wenn man fest dran glaubt, um hier nicht wieder eine Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen).

Wer am Samstag noch Fremd gehen will, kann dieses beim MTB-Club KA tun. Auf dem Vereinsgelände (www.mtb-karlsruhe.de) findet die Sainsoneröffnung statt. Ich werde eine kleine Freeriderunde anbieten. Es wird aber auch andere kleine geführte Touren geben! Ansonsten viele Biker, viel labern...


----------



## el Zimbo (28. März 2007)

Ohne eine Diskussion starten zu wollen:
Meine Form wird sich in ca. zwei Wochen erholt haben, dann kann mein Bike so bleiben wie es ist.
Schließlich hab ich mit leichten Reifen und Laufrädern NUR SCHLECHTE ERFAHRUNGEN gemacht...
Mein neues Laufrad hat den Boneshaker und ein paar kleine Sprünge und Treppen überlebt.
Weiter so und schei$$ auf's Gewicht - hab ja ein bissel Kraft in den Beinen.

Viel Spaß beim Vereinsgedöhns, ich bleib in der Pfalz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (28. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Manchmal komme ich mir vor wie bei der Fütterung der Robben im Zoo ...
> Kaum ist der Hering in der Luft, gehen die Kunststückchen los.
> Faszinierend: Es funktioniert auch beim zwanzigsten Hering noch.
> 
> ...




edit: Kelme - Heringe kaufen


----------



## easymtbiker (29. März 2007)

ja, ich bn schuld am schlechem wetter letztes woe! wollte noch mal tiefschneepflügen, hab tagelang für wintereinbruch gebetet. wurde dann doch nich so doll wie gedacht, 3,5 tage extremer sonnenschein, meine rübe sieht jetzt ziemlich treffend so aus>>> 

@rösti: nein, will nich wissen, wo es lang geht, ich fahre dir einfach hinterher! bin am samstag am start, 11h geht´s los, sag noch, wo der treffpunkt ist!

@kamikaze: danke für einladung, bekomme aber am fr meinen hintern nich aus hd raus... (hier muss ich nich auto fahren und kann gemütlich heim torkeln...  ) und gute besserung!!!



ach ja, spruch der woche:
ich hab neulich n laden entdeckt, der bio- burger verkauft. schmecht lecker, die konnten mir sogar den namen der kuh sagen, aus der sie ihn gemacht haben....


----------



## Levty (29. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, spruch der woche:
> ich hab neulich n laden entdeckt, der bio- burger verkauft. schmecht lecker, die konnten mir sogar den namen der kuh sagen, aus der sie ihn gemacht haben....


Na, da geht noch was. Aber die Kuh heißt dann bestimmt Brunhilde


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> bin am samstag am start, *11h* geht´s los, sag noch, wo der treffpunkt ist!


  Das wollen wir doch nicht einreißen lassen, oder willst du alleine fahren?


----------



## kawilli (29. März 2007)

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...271,8.351884&spn=0.014091,0.043173&iwloc=addr

This is the Way to Karstens Castle. Dieser kleine unscheinbare Wurmvortsatz nennt sich Walter Storck Straße, Nummer 4 ist das Ziel kleine Sackgasse(Spielstraße) die von der Ringstraße abzweigt. Freu mich auf jeden der kommen möchte !  

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## kawilli (29. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @rösti: nein, will nich wissen, wo es lang geht, ich fahre dir einfach hinterher! bin am samstag am start, 11h geht´s los, sag noch, wo der treffpunkt ist!



wie um 11:00? wir haben jetzt sommerzeit also treffen um 9:00 

@kamikaze: danke für einladung, bekomme aber am fr meinen hintern nich aus hd raus... (hier muss ich nich auto fahren und kann gemütlich heim torkeln...  ) und gute besserung!!!



ach ja, spruch der woche:
ich hab neulich n laden entdeckt, der bio- burger verkauft. schmecht lecker, die konnten mir sogar den namen der kuh sagen, aus der sie ihn gemacht haben....[/QUOTE]

dachte du bist vegetarier und kein aaßfresser?  
bio wird total überbewertet

küsschen zena


----------



## Levty (29. März 2007)

Wisst ihr was mir aufgefallen ist?

Das Überbewerten wird total überbewertet.


----------



## zena (29. März 2007)

geeeeeenau 

was isn mit dir levty? kommst nicht am freitag abend vorbei?


----------



## easymtbiker (29. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> wie um 11:00? wir haben jetzt sommerzeit also treffen um 9:00


hi karstenzena, du rechnest falsch! start sa um 10h ist wie ohne sommerzeit um 9h, also unmenschlich und konterrevolutionär! also start 11h, damit armin abends nich so lange warten muss, bis er seinen nightride starten kann, alles klar?  und wolfman, mach keinen stress, oder musste wieder zu ikea? der laden ist doch nur gut um glücklich verliebte pärchen beim nestbautrieb zu beobachten....  

armonio, sag mal bitte bald, wo treffpunkt ist!

unser frauenversteher  ist aus mafia-land zurück un will mal wieder RICHTIG radln, mal schaun, ob er sa auftaucht!


----------



## Tobsn (29. März 2007)

Melde mich wieder aus Sizilien zurück. 

Außer ein paar klammen Füßen hab ich hier ja nix verpasst.  

Kann vermelden, bei uns war es richtig gut.  
Zu Beginn der Woche etwas kühl und windig (siehe Bild), was uns aber nicht abgehalten hat jeden Tag über 100km abzureisen. 
Ab Sonntag wurde es dann wärmer und man konnte etwas Farbe tanken.  
Also nicht vor Neid erblassen seit ja blass genug wenn Ihr meine braunen Waden nicht halten könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (29. März 2007)

nette gesellschaft


----------



## easymtbiker (29. März 2007)

ich sach doch.... frauenversteher...
ich hoffe, der urlaub hat nich zu arg abgefärbt und tobsn zickt jetzt noch mehr rum....


----------



## Flugrost (29. März 2007)

Wer isn der Digge im Marinshirt? 

TP: sommerzeitliche 1000 in Maikammer/Alsterweiler. 
...eine Tour mit vielen spitzen Kehren...

...`war heute Abend mal in Feudenheim - die Doubles sind wirklich furchteinflößend... ohne Tempo geht da echt wenig bzw Kamikaze en masse...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. März 2007)

@ Tobsn. Jetzt kann ich verstehen wieso du nicht verheiratet bist.... die Auswahl fällt dir so schwer 
Und dich Maddin kann ich auch verstehen.... du ersparst dir Ikea  
Wolfman....... Männerversteher


----------



## eL (29. März 2007)

gemach gemach meine herren.

wer hier neidisch wird dem trügt der schein!!!!

euer tobsen macht hier ein auf Papaschlumpf.

und wie ihr wisst iss papaschlumpf der einzigste mit ner roten mütze.


war jutta garnich mit oder hab ich schon grauen star  ;-)


----------



## Levty (29. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> was isn mit dir levty? kommst nicht am freitag abend vorbei?


Nein Karsten, tut mir leid. Ich werde am SA auch nicht mitfahren.

Sondern am SO beim Donnersberg die Gegend rocken!


----------



## face-to-ground (30. März 2007)

mir sind früher auch immer die frauen hinterhergerannt...

aber das hat sich gelegt, seit ich aufgehört habe, handtaschen zu klauen

 

auch wenn ich mich/andere wiederholen sollte: frauen werden überbewertet (und wiederholungen auch  )


----------



## eL (30. März 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wiederholen sollte: frauen werden überbewertet



du wolltest schreiben überfordert??!!


----------



## Levty (30. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> du wolltest schreiben überfordert??!!


Geschriebenes wird überbewertet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (30. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wer isn der Digge im Marinshirt?


scheint der harems- wächter zu sein! 

ok, bringe samstag das spitzkehren-bike mit! 11h!!! bitte 11h!!!!!   oje, immer die frühaufsteher.....

die beteiligung am sa scheint aber ziemlich mau auszusehen.... naja, hoffentlich ist zumindest der männerversteher dabei.


----------



## el Zimbo (30. März 2007)

Moin KamiKarsten!









...und nochmal gute Besserung!!!
(und für die Zukunft wünsch ich dir mehr Glück bei deinen Stürzen)


----------



## Deleted 48198 (30. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> naja, hoffentlich ist zumindest der männerversteher dabei.



Das lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen; will doch dein verkatertes Gesicht am Samstach sehen.


----------



## Tobsn (30. März 2007)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag und gute Besserung!!! 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> (und für die Zukunft wünsch ich dir mehr Glück bei deinen Stürzen)



Und ich wünsch Dir ein stürzfreies Bikerleben.  

@zimbo: Du glaubst wohl nicht daran, dass Kawilli jemals stürzfrei den Berg runter kommt. Ist ja ok, brauchst Ihm an seinem Geburtstag doch nicht so deutlich zu sagen.


----------



## Tobsn (30. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ...war jutta garnich mit oder hab ich schon grauen star  ;-)



Nein die war nicht dabei, die hat am WE allein Ihre Spuren im pfälzer Schneematsch hinterlassen.


----------



## Franz/K3 (30. März 2007)

@Karsten, in die Liste der Gratulanten reihe ich mich ein: "Alles Gute"

Und am Samstag möchte ich mich gerne wieder zum biken anschließen! Der Zeitpunkt scheint ja schon fix zu sein, aber der Treffpunkt noch nicht!  ...oder habe ich was verpasst?

Grüße
Franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (30. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Moin KamiKarsten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Glückwünsche Zimbo aber da muß ich Tobi mal zustimmen das klingt nicht sehr optimistisch. Ich werde wohl doch noch ein paar Touren hinkriegen* ohne* zu stürzen(hoffe ich jedenfalls). 

Gruß Kamikaze Karsten


----------



## kawilli (30. März 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...`war heute Abend mal in Feudenheim - die Doubles sind wirklich furchteinflößend... ohne Tempo geht da echt wenig bzw Kamikaze en masse...



Jetzt fühle ich mich aber beleidigt wozu brauchst du mich denn da? Um die Doubles erstmal mit der Fresse platt zu walzen oder als Prellbock falls es mal schief läuft. Oh jetzt weiß ich es ich darf dich mit ner Leine anziehen damit du ja genug Tempo kriegst, na Danke.  

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (30. März 2007)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> aber der Treffpunkt noch nicht!  ...oder habe ich was verpasst?


Jooo hast du  . 1000h, Maikammer/Alsterweiler. Durch Maikammer Richtung Kalmit. Hinter Ortsschild 1.Parkplatz auf der linken Seite.


----------



## Levty (30. März 2007)

Alles gute Digga!  
Heut Abend trinke ich noch ein Bier auf dich


----------



## Flugrost (30. März 2007)




----------



## Levty (30. März 2007)

Jemand Lust am SONNTAG eine TOUR zu fahren in der PFALZ?
Aber mit nicht zu vielen Pausen


----------



## atomica (30. März 2007)

@ kamikarsten: auch von mir ALLES GUTE


----------



## han (30. März 2007)

ich reihe mich mal in die Wunschliste mit ein

 alles gute Karsten


----------



## niemalsaufgeben (30. März 2007)

Von mir auch  
Ich kenne dich zwar noch nicht, aber ich arbeite schon seit geraumer Zeit daran. Vllt klappt es ja endlich morgen mal.

Grüße Christian


----------



## kawilli (30. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Nein Karsten, tut mir leid. Ich werde am SA auch nicht mitfahren.
> 
> Sondern am SO beim Donnersberg die Gegend rocken!



Hey Lev bitte erkläre mir deine Inkompetenz. Zena fragt dich ob du Freitag(also Heute) kommst und du schreibst das du SA. auch nicht fahren kannst. Und wer ist Digga meinst du etwa ich wäre zu fett? Dann willst du am SO. zum Donnersberg und ein bischen später suchst du wieder Leute für ne andere Tour. Bist du etwa schon besoffen? Wenn hier einer einen Grund hat sich sinnlos zu besaufen dann bin ich das! 

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (30. März 2007)

niemalsaufgeben schrieb:


> Von mir auch
> Ich kenne dich zwar noch nicht, aber ich arbeite schon seit geraumer Zeit daran. Vllt klappt es ja endlich morgen mal.
> 
> Grüße Christian



Danke für die Glückwünsche was Morgen anbelangt-NÖ-aber wie dein Nickname schon sagt"niemalsaufgeben". 

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## kawilli (30. März 2007)

han schrieb:


> ich reihe mich mal in die Wunschliste mit ein
> 
> alles gute Karsten



@han Was ist mit dir heute Abend? 

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## Speedbullit (30. März 2007)

alles gute auch von mir, hier ist ja zwischenzeitlich meine halbe nachbarschaft präsent.


----------



## dave (30. März 2007)

> alles gute auch von mir, ...


na, da will ich mich doch auch mal anschließen! 

@rösti:
morgen gibt's also kehren zum frühstück? das lass' ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen!


----------



## Levty (30. März 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hey Lev bitte erkläre mir deine Inkompetenz. Zena fragt dich ob du Freitag(also Heute) kommst und du schreibst das du SA. auch nicht fahren kannst. Und wer ist Digga meinst du etwa ich wäre zu fett? Dann willst du am SO. zum Donnersberg und ein bischen später suchst du wieder Leute für ne andere Tour. Bist du etwa schon besoffen? Wenn hier einer einen Grund hat sich sinnlos zu besaufen dann bin ich das!
> 
> Gruß KamiKarsten


Heute Abend bis morgen Mittag werde ich nich nach Hause kommen.
Deswegen möchte ich am SO irgendwohin fahren.
In der Mail von MIBO wegen dem Donnersberg stand dass es nur zwei (!!) Abfahrten werden, deshalb suche ich nach einer Tour, bei der es mehr zu fahren gibt. Wegen zwei Abfahrten lohnt die Anreise in die Pfalz nicht .

Digga hat nichts mit dick zu tun.


----------



## el Zimbo (30. März 2007)

Hey Lev,

PN nicht gelesen, oder kein Bock auf mich???


----------



## Levty (30. März 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hey Lev,
> 
> PN nicht gelesen, oder kein Bock auf mich???



Wollte ich nicht öffentlich machen, da du mir eine PRIVATE Nachricht geschickt hast... man. 
Denke bei dir fahre ich auch mit. Jetzt nur noch den alten Sack mobilisieren, dass er am SO rüberfährt.


----------



## el Zimbo (30. März 2007)

OK - ich sag mal 11:30 Uhr, du weißt ja wo...
Bitte schick mir per SMS deine Nummer, falls sich was ändert (könnte evtl. auch um elf losgehen)

Also dann...ich mach jetzt Feierabend.


----------



## eL (30. März 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ihre Spuren im pfälzer Schneematsch hinterlassen.



und auch die sind nun schon vom winde verweht. man da hab ich ja doch keinen grauen star  

dem Uckermärker allet jute   wir sind zwar noch nich zusammen durch den forst gerollt aber vieleicht wird das ja mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (30. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Digga hat nichts mit dick zu tun.



Man da bin ich ja beruhigt bin trotzdem traurig das du nicht kommst. Aber ich wünsche dir eine schöne Zimbotour da könnt ihr ja endlich mal ausschlafen. 

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## easymtbiker (30. März 2007)

hey karsten, auch meinerseits herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag! wünsche dir eine sturz- pannen- verletzungs- und krankheitsfreie 40. saison! 




Levty schrieb:


> Denke bei dir fahre ich auch mit. Jetzt nur noch den *jungen, hübschen, sexy boy *mobilisieren, dass er am SO rüberfährt.


du meinst mich? sonntag sieht`s aber leider schlecht aus....


mit der startzeit morgen .... hab da  n kompromiss- vorschlag: die frühaufsteher treffen sich um 10h und warten dann, bis ich um 11h auftauche! prima , oder? 
ja, wolfman, ich werde morgen der typ mit sonnenverbranntem katergesicht sein.... und ich will franz neuen edelhobel sehen!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (30. März 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> .... hab da  n kompromiss- vorschlag:



Kompromisse werden voll überbewertet. Heb deinen Astralkörper von deiner Matraze, zieh irgend etwas an, egal was, da du dich sowieso nochmal am Parkplatz umziehst und starte dein dt. Fahrzeug Richtung PW, sodass du um 1000 da bist. Du bist mir unausgeschlafen und verkatert viel lieber als umgekehrt, da du dann wenigsten nicht immer vorne weg fährst Ach ja und bei den Pausen bleibst du wenigstens auch sitzen


----------



## kawilli (31. März 2007)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen. Ein großes Dankeschön an alle gestrig anwesenden. Es war sehr schön mit Euch. Und schon ist man wieder ein Jahr älter und die Erde dreht sich immer noch um die Sonne also weiter wie gehabt biken,biken,biken. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch eine schöne Tour heute egal in welche Himmelsrichtung auch immer sie führt. Nächstes WE bin ich hoffentlich wieder dabei. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MIBO (31. März 2007)

Für die ungläubigen von gestern Abend hier nun die Beweisfotos  

Ein Rockring auf einem 3er Kettenblatt,..

Endlich Schutz vor Zahnausfall und zerrissenen Hosen  







hier sieht man schön das noch genug Platz ist und auch der Umwerfer nicht an seiner Arbeit gehindert wird  






Ansonsten nochmal danke an die Gastgeber von gestern Abend, schön wars, auch wenn wir leider nicht soo lange bleiben konnten.


PS: wer war eigentlich der Kollege mit dem ACDC Shirt? also Forumsname mein ich. Man will ja schliesslich wissen wen man schon mal irgendwo getroffen hat udn dann hier schreibt


----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2007)

Melde geile Tour in der Randzone bei trockenen Bedingungen und Dauergrinsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (31. März 2007)

hi an alle,
es war sehr spannend heut die abfahrt von der rietburg muss ich unbedingt nochmal fahren, mit mehr zeit und mehr psycho-motivation von oli  danke nochmals an OZM für den zuspruch 

...noch ein tipp an alle...wenn ihr bergauf zappelig auf den scharfen pinns der flats steht und die dinger vor lauter doofheit gegen eure schienbeine knallen dann zieht auch beim bergaufradln schienbeinprotektoren an  die löcher haften jetzt ein leben lang an mir  

säääääna


----------



## Quente (31. März 2007)

löcher haften jetzt ein leben lang an mir  

säääääna[/quote]


Für so kleine Löcher hilft.


----------



## Levty (31. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


>



Ou... aber viel Vertrauen in das Ding würde ich nicht haben. Nicht, weil es aus Plastik ist, sondern weil es so eine schwache Wandstärke hat. Und dann auch noch so Stufenweise gebaut ist.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

PS: Martin? Morgen Oldschool HD Tour?


----------



## kawilli (31. März 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> PS: wer war eigentlich der Kollege mit dem ACDC Shirt? also Forumsname mein ich. Man will ja schliesslich wissen wen man schon mal irgendwo getroffen hat udn dann hier schreibt



Also das war Markus und der nennt sich "Bad-Ass".  

Gruß Karsten


----------



## eL (31. März 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...noch ein tipp an alle...wenn ihr bergauf zappelig auf den scharfen pinns der flats steht und die dinger vor lauter doofheit gegen eure schienbeine knallen
> 
> säääääna



Da gibt es ein sagenhaft praktisches system welches deine füße dauerhaft und wiedertrennbar mit dem pedalgebundenen kurbelsystem deines zweirades verbindet!

nennt sich Clickpedal da es beim einrasten dieses "clickgeräusch" von sich gibt sobald der schuh "safe" mit dem pedal verbunden ist.

die machen keine so hässlichen flecken auf den schienbeinen und geben auch bergab sicherheit.


----------



## Levty (31. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> die machen keine so hässlichen flecken auf den schienbeinen und geben auch bergab sicherheit.


Und kippt man bergauf damit um, sieht es vll so aus:



(extra klein)


----------



## eL (31. März 2007)

kippst du um... bist du zu langsam


----------



## zena (31. März 2007)

eL schrieb:


> kippst du um... bist du zu langsam



hat alles seine existenzberechtigung ob klickies oder flatts. ich fahr im schwierigen gelände lieber flatts weil ich mich dadurch sicherer fühle...und dadurch ist frau variabler in der auswahl der fußbekleidung  muss ja nunmal zum outfit passen... 

wenn man es drauf ankommen lässt kann mann/frau mit allem verletzungen hervorrufen.


----------



## Don Stefano (1. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> wenn ihr bergauf zappelig auf den scharfen pinns der flats steht und die dinger vor lauter doofheit gegen eure schienbeine knallen dann zieht auch beim bergaufradln schienbeinprotektoren an  die löcher haften jetzt ein leben lang an mir


Tröste dich, das gehört dazu. Nimm es als Auszeichnung an. Es soll ja Leute geben, die sich die Waden tätowieren lassen oder sich Brandings oder Piercings machen lassen. Ich steh mehr auf natürlichen Schmuck.

Außerdem kanns gar nicht schlimm gewesen sein. Ich hab jedenfalls keine Blutlache gesehen.


----------



## kawilli (1. April 2007)

Hier nun das versprochene Foto damit ihr mal seht was krasse Bikeaction ist.  So bekloppt wird Mann wenn man wochenlang nicht biken kann!  

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. April 2007)

GEIL!


----------



## niemalsaufgeben (1. April 2007)

Hey,
wollte auch nochmal danke für die geile Tour sagen. War echt spitze und ich werde jetzt öfter mal dabei sein. 
Super Tour, super Gemeinschaft!

Gruß Christian


----------



## face-to-ground (1. April 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Hier nun das versprochene Foto damit ihr mal seht was krasse Bikeaction ist.  So bekloppt wird Mann wenn man wochenlang nicht biken kann!
> 
> Gruß KamiKarsten



:kotz: 
aus dir wird nie ein richtiger rr-ler 
jeder, der ahnung hat, würde sofort den fehler im bild sehen... du hast nämlich sowas net an 


das mtb geht übrigens auch auf die rolle...und das hat wenigstens einen rollwiederstand für männer


----------



## eL (1. April 2007)

mein gott face
da hat er nun endlich nen kuschliges plätzchen für sein schwindsüchtiges drahtgestell auf der rolle gefunden und DU sagst ihm da gehört sein Mtb hin????

herrje jetz isser wieder tagelang total verstört und traut sich nichmehr vor die tür bevor der beinbewuchs wieder völlig hergestellt iss


----------



## zena (1. April 2007)

ach du meine güte  ich darf kamikasi nicht mehr so vernachlässigen   als nächstes fährt er noch mit dem RR unsere S3-treppe runter. dann gibts auch was zu lachen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. April 2007)

@ Chaoskarsten. Wenn du so weitermachst kommst du wieder zurück ins Heim    Wird Zeit, dass du wieder richtige Waldluft geniesen kannst. Gute Besserung und am Ostersamstag will ich dich im Wald sehen


----------



## easymtbiker (1. April 2007)

jep, war ne sehr lustige tour gestern. verbal waren oli und mario gestern extrem gut drauf....  
zum schluss hat oli dave und mir 2h lang von der besten schwarzwälder kirschtorte der pfalz vorgeschwärmt und dann geschafft, uns 2min vor schliessung zu dem gasthaus zu führen, perfektes timing! 
danke an armin für`s guiden!

karsten lernt dazu! er fährt jetzt mit protektoren auf der rolle, sonst würde er sich dabei auch noch verletzen. ist bestimmt der einzige, der es schafft,  von ner rolle zu stürzen. 

mein persönliches erfolgserlebnis heute: kleiner sprung für die menschheit, grosser für martin: wolfssschanze. ihr hattet recht, wenn man sich traut ist das echt easy und weiche landung!
und insgesamt 4hkm dieses woe... bin total fertig....


----------



## guru39 (1. April 2007)

Hier is`s imma witzüsch
@Rennradrollendownhiller, geiles Kostüm!? 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## han (1. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> jep, war ne sehr lustige tour gestern. verbal waren oli und mario gestern extrem gut drauf....



Lieber Martin, büte verunstalte meinen Namen nicht  *Mariano*... und nicht Mario

Sodele Sven, wenn de Maddin dat springen kann... auf zur Wolfsschanze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (1. April 2007)

han schrieb:


> Sodele Sven, wenn de Maddin dat springen kann... auf zur Wolfsschanze




*Wenn ich schon Kamikazekarstens Action damals verpasst habe möchte ich wenigstens dabei sein wenn ihr alten Männer da runterhüpft  
Gebt mir bitte Bescheid.

Wie wärs mit Ostersamstag  
*


----------



## Flugrost (1. April 2007)

Karsten, wie erwartet: ...ein saugeiles Bild! Den Sommer nochmal im belg. Kreisel zu mehreren.  
Stefan, cooler Avatar.
Mari, es gibt Greise, die mich "Achim" nennen...
Kuno, lass Dich nit von den Haien annagen.
Christian, das näxte mal mit Hut und dann forscher.
eL, Dein neues würd ich gerne mal live sehen.
Ulrich, danke für den Tip - ja, man darf vor ner steilen Kurve stehenbleiben, sich überlegen, wohin man das Hinterrad platziert und erst dann loslegen.
Zimbo, merci fd Tour heute!
edith:





			
				Koppschüddler schrieb:
			
		

> ...der es schafft, von ner rolle zu stürzen.


`hab mich auch schon von ner freien Rolle katapultiert. Is kein sehr geiles Gefühl hinterher. Dir Martin ganz großartigen Dank fd Mucke - seehr geile Sachen dabei! 
Armin, hau dich sofort in die Falle, Penner.


----------



## eL (2. April 2007)

karfreitag/ostersonnodermontag

hat se gleich wieder gepetzt? war ja klar

herrjeherrje


----------



## kawilli (2. April 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Chaoskarsten. Wenn du so weitermachst kommst du wieder zurück ins Heim    Wird Zeit, dass du wieder richtige Waldluft geniesen kannst. Gute Besserung und am Ostersamstag will ich dich im Wald sehen



@ Wolfi Nö Papaschlumpf da will ich nicht wieder hin ich will auch immer artig sein.  Aber ich kann höchstens am K-Freitag weil wir Samstag zum familiären Ostereier piercing ins Weißwurschtland müssen. 
@ Rösti wenn es jetzt immer wärmer wird und länger hell bleibt könnte ich mit dir Abends nach der Arbeit noch ne Runde kreiseln läßt sich bestimmt einrichten. 
@ Mariano Also von der Wolfsschanze will ich unbedingt einen Videobeweis und wehe ihr schneidet die Pfälzerwaldbodenfräse raus. Also das der Maddin sie bezwungen hat macht mich jetzt fertig da werde ich wohl ein geheimes Übungsprogramm starten müssen. 

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## Levty (2. April 2007)

Martin, Hut ab! Sehr geil! Mach weiter so, dann muss ich dir bald zuschauen 

Als nächstes ist der Weinbietdrop drin !


----------



## dave (2. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> zum schluss hat oli dave und mir 2h lang von der besten schwarzwälder kirschtorte der pfalz vorgeschwärmt und dann geschafft, uns 2min vor schliessung zu dem gasthaus zu führen, perfektes timing!



OZM, der die Hütte vor uns betrat, muss wohl geräuschvoll die Kinnlade auf den Tresen geschlagen sein, als die Bedienung eiskalt meinte die Schwarzwälderkirsch sei bereits vernichtet.  Und das wo wir die ganze Zeit zuvor bereits an nichts mehr anderes denken konnten!
Die Gäste die anschließend aus der Hütte kamen, waren zumindest höchst amüsiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (2. April 2007)

dave schrieb:


> ... als die Bedienung eiskalt meinte die Schwarzwälderkirsch sei bereits vernichtet.  ...



Das passiert mir letzte Zeit öffters.  
Da hetzt man die Leute 5 Stunden durch den Wald, Ihre einzige Motivation ist der versprochene Kuchen und am Ende sitzen sie mit einem Pfefferbeiser und trockener Brezel da.  

Und warum das Ganze? Genau, wegen den Spaziergängern, die beim ersten Sonnenschein aus Ihren Löchern schlüpfen. Ich sag nur Heuschrecken.


----------



## kawilli (2. April 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das passiert mir letzte Zeit öffters.
> Da hetzt man die Leute 5 Stunden durch den Wald, Ihre einzige Motivation ist der versprochene Kuchen und am Ende sitzen sie mit einem Pfefferbeiser und trockener Brezel da.
> 
> Und warum das Ganze? Genau, wegen den Spaziergängern, die beim ersten Sonnenschein aus Ihren Löchern schlüpfen. Ich sag nur Heuschrecken.



Da hilft nur Insektenvernichtungsmittel und zwar Hektoliter weise. Ich schlage vor wir bauen Röstis transportablen Wasserspritzer(oder wie immer man das Ding auch nennt) Zur Insektenvernichtungsmaschine um und er kann dann jeden lästigen Wanderer aus dem Wald spritzen.  

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## easymtbiker (2. April 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das passiert mir letzte Zeit öffters.
> Da hetzt man die Leute 5 Stunden durch den Wald, Ihre einzige Motivation ist der versprochene Kuchen und am Ende sitzen sie mit einem Pfefferbeiser und trockener Brezel da.


hm. haste vielleicht mal überlegt, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass du leuteschinder bei tourbeginn um 10h die leute so lange pausenlos durch die gegend scheuchst, bis am späten nachmittag alle gasthäuser leer gegessen sind? 

aber: kuchen würd überbewertet!

wir sollten mal einen pw- gasthäuser-torten-contest machen 

hey, armin, geile idee mit dem belgischem kreisel! so werden wir ab sofort mit belgischem kreisel die pw- trails bergauf erstürmen! geht viel schneller und einfacher,  wenn wir in der gruppe fahren und den windschatten sowie die gruppendynamik ausnutzen  

ach ja, hab n video von karstens früherer ski- karriere gefunden, er ist damals noch unter diversen namen gestartet bzw. gesprungen:
harte landung
 

sprung 2 find ich krass, der ist 1m neben dem felsen eingeschlagen.....


----------



## kawilli (2. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hey, armin, geile idee mit dem belgischem kreisel! so werden wir ab sofort mit belgischem kreisel die pw- trails bergauf erstürmen! geht viel schneller und einfacher,  wenn wir in der gruppe fahren und den windschatten sowie die gruppendynamik ausnutzen
> 
> ach ja, hab n video von karstens früherer ski- karriere gefunden, er ist damals noch unter diversen namen gestartet bzw. gesprungen:
> harte landung
> ...



Hey Maddin wer hat denn eigentlich dich zum Belgischen Kreisel eingeladen du mußt wieder ALLES übertreiben- oder.   
Und das nächste Mal bitte einen Link der auch funktioniert erst anheizen und dann verarschen, der 1.April ist vorbei. 

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. April 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Und das nächste Mal bitte einen Link der auch funktioniert erst anheizen und dann verarschen, der 1.April ist vorbei.
> Gruß KamiKarsten



Musst du auf Pfeil rechts klicken (der in der Mitte), dann siehst du konkret 3 Chaoten.  
Und da sind wir stolz einen 2m Drop gefahren zu sein  
@ Karsten. Freitag können wir mal ins Auge (ups sorry) fassen. Denke es finden sich sicher noch einige zu einer gemütlichen PW-Tour.


----------



## kawilli (2. April 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Musst du auf Pfeil rechts klicken (der in der Mitte), dann siehst du konkret 3 Chaoten.
> Und da sind wir stolz einen 2m Drop gefahren zu sein
> @ Karsten. Freitag können wir mal ins Auge (ups sorry) fassen. Denke es finden sich sicher noch einige zu einer gemütlichen PW-Tour.



Tja der link geht bei mir nicht kann nicht öffnen 
Freu mich schon auf Freitag dem Auge geht es schon deutlich besser wird endlich Zeit das ich mal wieder in den PW komme. 

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## face-to-ground (2. April 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Da hilft nur Insektenvernichtungsmittel und zwar Hektoliter weise. Ich schlage vor wir bauen Röstis transportablen Wasserspritzer(oder wie immer man das Ding auch nennt) Zur Insektenvernichtungsmaschine um und er kann dann jeden lästigen Wanderer aus dem Wald spritzen.
> 
> Gruß KamiKarsten



du meinst doch sicher sowas


----------



## easymtbiker (2. April 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Karsten. Freitag können wir mal ins Auge (ups sorry) fassen.


 hihi, darf ich auch mal anfassen

hm, bei mir funkt der link, probiers mal unter http://www.sport65.de/  auf der rechten seite im grünem kästchen, "video des monats"
dachte nicht, dass man solche bruchlandungen aus dieser höhe so unverletzt übersteht. werde jetzt beim boarden etwas forscher zur sache gehen! 

easymtbiker- belgischer kreiselkönig!


----------



## Don Stefano (2. April 2007)

Ostermontag wäre ich auch gerne wieder dabei. Armin kriegt seinen Schlauch wieder. Neue Felgenbänder habe ich heute fürsorglich schon einmal gekauft ... 25mm breit - Mist dann wird die Kiste gleich wieder 20 Gramm schwerer.

Danke Martin, für die Reparaturunterstützung.


----------



## Flugrost (2. April 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> du meinst doch sicher sowas



Eher das da!




 

Freitach gips was leckeres woanders. ... per PN mehr in Absprache mit Dr.Tourguide. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. April 2007)

Sa und So? Was steigt da? Habe mir extra freigenommen!


----------



## one track mind (3. April 2007)

moin! hier mal wieder was erfrischend sinnfreies für den start in den tag:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FdbJUC42wM


----------



## zena (3. April 2007)

sach mal machen das nicht auch fußballspieler wenn sie sich über ein geschossenes tooooooooor freuen? hmmmm seltsam  
so jetzat geh isch uf die gass und üb bissl pantomime-bikn


----------



## kawilli (3. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> sach mal machen das nicht auch fußballspieler wenn sie sich über ein geschossenes tooooooooor freuen? hmmmm seltsam
> so jetzat geh isch uf die gass und üb bissl pantomime-bikn



Ja und raus kommt dabei das sie ne halbe Stunde abheult und schreit ich kann das nicht ich bin so blöd.     Mann erkläre mir bitte die Frauen wollen alles können und setzen sich tierisch unter Druck und dann wird geheult wenn es nicht klappt. Ich dreh noch durch. Gibt es denn hier kein Weibliches Wesen das Fahrtechnik beherrscht und meinem Weib mal in aller Ruhe was beibringt mit männlicher Psychologie klappt das nicht.  

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## Franz/K3 (3. April 2007)

> ...Fahrtechnik beherrscht und meinem Weib mal in aller Ruhe was beibringt




Da gibt es ja nicht mehr viel was Zena noch lernen kann!


----------



## kawilli (3. April 2007)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Da gibt es ja nicht mehr viel was Zena noch lernen kann!



Wenn du wüßtest Oder weißt du wie man Frauen richtig dicke Eier wachsen lassen kann?

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## strandi (3. April 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Wenn du wüßtest Oder weißt du wie man Frauen richtig dicke Eier wachsen lassen kann?
> 
> Gruß KamiKarsten



du bist ja pervers wenn du auf ladyboys stehst


----------



## el Zimbo (3. April 2007)

Ich dachte das heißt "chicks with dicks"...
"Bunnies mit Johannies" wär auch nicht schlecht


----------



## kawilli (3. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich dachte das heißt "chicks with dicks"...
> "Bunnies mit Johannies" wär auch nicht schlecht



Pfui Teufel seid ihr ein paar Ferkel das ihr euch immer gleich alles so fleischlich vorstellen müßt das war doch nur symbolisch gemeint.  

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. April 2007)

Fleischig? Steak? WO?


----------



## kawilli (3. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Fleischig? Steak? WO?



Levty hier heute Abend bei uns gibt es Argentinisches Filet Steak um mein Frauchen wieder glücklich zu machen falls ich es nicht versaue. 
Aber für dich ist leider keins mehr da, sorry. 

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## MIBO (3. April 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Aber für dich ist leider keins mehr da, sorry.
> 
> Gruß KamiKarsten



Mist, ich wäre auch zum Steak futtern gekommen


----------



## eL (3. April 2007)

auman kamikaze du hast es echt nich leicht.

kann es sein das dein weib soowas von ungeduldig ist? is ja furchtbar.

fang mal an ihr schritt für schritt "bikebeherrschung" beizubringen. ganz banale sachen wie trackstand und frontbremsweelie damit sie gefühl für ihre karre bekommt.

Und Dann sollte sie überlegen ob es sinn macht vom garagendach zu droppen!!!! bzw dies zu können

habt ihr schon kinder??? wollt ihr welche???

bissl nachdenken auch bevor man in den lauf einer Flagkannone kriecht um die fliegende kanonenkugel zu spielen  

eL


----------



## kawilli (3. April 2007)

eL schrieb:


> auman kamikaze du hast es echt nich leicht.
> 
> kann es sein das dein weib soowas von ungeduldig ist? is ja furchtbar.
> 
> ...



Man eL manchmal denke ich deine Mutter hat dich zu früh abgestillt, hatte dich als Kind niemand lieb?  

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## eL (3. April 2007)

welche textstelle genau lässt dich auf solche haltlosen thesen schließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (3. April 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Und Dann sollte sie überlegen ob es sinn macht vom garagendach zu droppen!!!! bzw dies zu können
> 
> habt ihr schon kinder??? wollt ihr welche???
> 
> ...



Diese da wobei ich dir bei der Ungeduld und dem klein anfangen ja noch zustimmen muß. 

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## eL (3. April 2007)

nungut für dich übersetze ich die textstelle auch is uckermärkische

Droppen ist bei weitem nicht die hohe schule des radfahrens sondern markiert den ersten schritt zum DDDDD kantenklatscher

nun mus man sich überlegen ob und warum man dies will!


----------



## Speedbullit (3. April 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Droppen ist bei weitem nicht die hohe schule des radfahrens sondern markiert den ersten schritt zum DDDDD kantenklatscher



und wiedermal muss ich dir ausnahmsweise zustimmen, wobei meines erachtens zwischen der kunst des ddd und dem kantenklatschen welten liegen


----------



## eL (3. April 2007)

natürlich


----------



## easymtbiker (3. April 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Man eL manchmal denke ich deine Mutter hat dich zu früh abgestillt, hatte dich als Kind niemand lieb?


  da scheinen sich wahre freundschaften zu entwickeln 

ich dachte immer, die hohe kunst des biken ist, nix drauf zu haben, aber hier im forum so zu posen, als wäre man der über- gott


----------



## face-to-ground (3. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> da scheinen sich wahre freundschaften zu entwickeln
> 
> ich dachte immer, die hohe kunst des biken ist, nix drauf zu haben, aber hier im forum so zu posen, als wäre man der über- gott



machst du das auch so? *sfg*


----------



## zena (4. April 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> machst du das auch so? *sfg*



die ist doch die richtige platform um seine talente anzupreisen...oder?


----------



## el Zimbo (4. April 2007)

Howdiho!

Wer wäre denn am Samstag alles am Start?
Weitere Details will ich noch nicht festlegen, ich brauch nur eine ungefähre Teilnehmerzahl...

Grüßle, de Zimbo.


----------



## Levty (4. April 2007)

Hier. SA fahrbereit.


----------



## Franz/K3 (4. April 2007)

Am Samstag werde ich bei den 1000km vom Hockenheim aufzynden! (wenn auch nur als Ersatzfahrer)

An den restlichen Ostertagen gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. April 2007)

Ja, wie schauts SO aus? Irgendwie sind alle Ostereier suchen...


----------



## Andreas 2905 (4. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wollt mich mal wieder melden bevor ihr uns vergesst. Wo und wann startet ihr am Samstag. Ich starte wahrscheinlich schon um sieben und spiele mit dem Gedanken einen Hügel mit euch zu fahren.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## face-to-ground (4. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> die ist doch die richtige platform um seine talente anzupreisen...oder?



kann ich ja leider net...bin talentfrei


----------



## easymtbiker (4. April 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> machst du das auch so? *sfg*


ja! shit- jetzt hab ich mich selbst verraten......

@andreas: schön dass du mal wieder dabei bist (ich am woe leider nich). sucht dem andreas mal ne knieschondene tour raus! vielleicht neustadt- speyer- ludwixhafen- neustad?


----------



## zena (4. April 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> kann ich ja leider net...bin talentfrei



ne dat stimmt net...du hast ein wahnsinnigen talent lustiges zu schreiben. das ist in der heutigen witzlos-gesellschafft eine kostbare gabe vielleicht hast du auch andere talente nur du hast sie noch nicht entdeckt schön weitersuchen...


----------



## zena (4. April 2007)

wer fährt denn am freitag? und wohin? ich könnte mir da mal was ausdenken


----------



## easymtbiker (4. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ich könnte mir da mal was ausdenken


au ja! surprise- tour! irgendwann stehen wir dann mitten im pw und zena weiss nich mehr weiter....  oder? 

schade, dass ich nich dabei bin.....


----------



## zena (4. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> au ja! surprise- tour! irgendwann stehen wir dann mitten im pw und zena weiss nich mehr weiter....  oder?
> 
> schade, dass ich nich dabei bin.....



na jetzt mach mal halblang  ich kann zwar nicht so gut fahren wie du aber das hat nix mit orientierung zu tun 
was hast du denn besseres zu tun am freitag?
ostereier verstecken? ich weiß wo du die versteckst... abba ich verrats keinem


----------



## easymtbiker (4. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> was hast du denn besseres zu tun am freitag?
> ostereier verstecken?


nö! ostern fällt aus:






bin ostern über nochmal paudern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (4. April 2007)

du gehst abber oft paudern  gebs zu du gehst bestimmt net wegen dem schnee dahin... 
viel spaß schneehaase


----------



## niemalsaufgeben (4. April 2007)

ICh wäre am Wochenende auch wieder mit dabei, allerdings nicht dreimal und diesmal denke ich an den Helm!!


----------



## easymtbiker (4. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> du gehst abber oft paudern  gebs zu du gehst bestimmt net wegen dem schnee dahin...


stimmt!   apres-ski!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Howdiho!
> 
> Wer wäre denn am Samstag alles am Start?
> Weitere Details will ich noch nicht festlegen, ich brauch nur eine ungefähre Teilnehmerzahl...
> ...



Wenn Lev die 1 ist stell ich mich hinten an mit der 2.
@ Zena. Freitag klappt bei mir nicht, da ich ansonsten familären Regentanz bekommen  
Bin aber am Do. etwas unterwegs. Vermutlich vom Naturfreundehaus NW, weißer Punkt Hellerhütte, Totenkopfhütte, Kalmit. Mal schauen ob ich neue Trails finde.
Bis Samstag


----------



## face-to-ground (5. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ne dat stimmt net...du hast ein wahnsinnigen talent lustiges zu schreiben. das ist in der heutigen witzlos-gesellschafft eine kostbare gabe vielleicht hast du auch andere talente nur du hast sie noch nicht entdeckt schön weitersuchen...



naja..*g* dumm babble lernt man hier in de palz halt von klein auf...  

suchen...nee..als italiener gilt nur ein motto: dolce far niente  (und ab und an radeln)


----------



## Levty (5. April 2007)

Gut, SA ist gebongt. Drüben.
Wer hat Lust auf hier? (HD ). Kumpel von mir hat sein Bike ENDLICH winken: ) fertig und könnte ein paar Trails vertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. April 2007)

Es steht wieder Wochenende und somit steht der Samstach vor der Tür. A aus M in Zusammenarbeit mit A aus L bieten folgendes an.  

Ihre zukünftigen Erfolge mit uns als Personal Trainer:
 deutliche Gewichtsreduktion und feste Körperformen
 Verbesserung der körperlichen und geistigen Fitness
 erschaffen eines optimalen Ausgleichs zum Berufsleben
 erreichen Ihrer sportlichen Ziele (wenn auch langsam)
 Aufbau einer idealen Gesundheit
 dauerhafte Motivation des regelmäßigen Trainings

So genug gesülzt.   Treffpunkt 1000h Sportplatz Schimmeldingen. Es geht über Weinbiet-Wolfsburg- ins Kaltenbrunner Tal..... ne ne mehr wird nicht verraten


----------



## Levty (5. April 2007)

Super =) Bin dabei.
Wer fährt noch alles mit der SBahn?
Oder gibts ne Mitfahrgelegenheit aus HD bzw MA?


----------



## easymtbiker (5. April 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ihre zukÃ¼nftigen Erfolge mit uns als Personal Trainer:
> â¢ deutliche Gewichtsreduktion und feste KÃ¶rperformen
> â¢ Verbesserung der kÃ¶rperlichen und geistigen Fitness
> â¢ erschaffen eines optimalen Ausgleichs zum Berufsleben
> ...


hÃ¶rt sich an, als ob ihr nordic walkin machen wollt.....


 

ach ja, lev hat in der schule gerade stochastik. auf aisikiuu empfÃ¤ngt er einen mit folgendem spruch:


			
				fozzy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich einmal links neben das Klo pinkle und einmal rechts davon, habe ich statistisch gesehen getroffen.




stehpinkler! 

ach ja, er hat heute das erste mal die mutter aller treppen bezwungen ....


----------



## Levty (5. April 2007)

Plaudertasche. Meine neusten Erkenntnisse werden erst ende der Ferien preisgegeben. Und dann gehts ab zum Nobelpreis. OK?


----------



## easymtbiker (5. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Und dann gehts ab zum Nobelpreis. OK?


will ich sehen, wie du dann in stockholm öffentlich deine neuen erkenntnisse demonstrierst!


----------



## Levty (5. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> will ich sehen, wie du dann in stockholm öffentlich deine neuen erkenntnisse demonstrierst!


Was tut man nicht alles für die Wissenschaft =)


----------



## zena (5. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> stehpinkler!
> 
> ach ja, er hat heute das erste mal die mutter aller treppen bezwungen ....



1) lev ist halt noch ein richtiger kerl  
2) was ist denn die mutter aller treppen?


----------



## Levty (5. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> 2) was ist denn die mutter aller treppen?



Heidelberger Himmelsleiter. 350hm kantige Felsen.


----------



## zena (5. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Heidelberger Himmelsleiter. 350hm kantige Felsen.



gehts schnur-stracks gradaus oder ums eck?
 mach da mal ein filmchen wie du abfährst  aber bitte spannender als der alphacentauri


----------



## Levty (5. April 2007)

Von allem bisschen. Ist halt eine "verwilderte" Treppe, die aus zig verschiedenen Steinplatten gemacht ist. 
So ungefähr:






Martin hat ein wenig gegooglet:


> Ihr wollt eine kleine körperliche Herausforderung? Dann ist dies der richtige Cache für Euch!
> 
> Ihr müsst 300 Höhenmeter überwinden und das bei nur 700m Luftlinie (Gesamtstrecke ca. 800m), somit durchschnittlich 43% Steigung. Wo kriegt man das hier schon?


(Ist aber aus einem Wanderforum, also bergauf betrachtet )

Wer Lust hat, kann am SO einige Teile beschnuppern  Auf einer HDer Tour 

Und anschließend eine schöne kehrige Abfahrt:




Valerieweg. Macht viel Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (5. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat, kann am SO einige Teile beschnuppern  Auf einer HDer Tour



schnuppern würde ich schon gern, aber so wie ich mich kenne würde ich den wander-modus einschalten oder runterpurzeln wie ein flummi  

wenn ich groß bin probier ichs vielleicht

ps: ist dieser valerie-weg asphaltiert? es sieht so mitm lineal gezogen aus...
könnt ich da mitm rennrad runter? eva da müssen wir mal fahren...


----------



## Levty (5. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> könnt ich da mitm rennrad runter? eva da müssen wir mal fahren...


Ok, da werde ich gemütlich zuschauen


----------



## zena (5. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ok, da werde ich gemütlich zuschauen



ne ne ich kann nicht wenn mir einer zuschaut  bei anspruchsvollen angelegenheiten muss ich mich dodaaaal gontzendrieren


----------



## easymtbiker (5. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ps: ist dieser valerie-weg asphaltiert? es sieht so mitm lineal gezogen aus...
> könnt ich da mitm rennrad runter? eva da müssen wir mal fahren...


jajaja! sagt bescheid, wenn ihr das macht, das wird das video des jahres!  
is nich asphaltiert, sondern kopfsteinpflaster, also auch rr- tauglich!


----------



## atomica (5. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ps: ist dieser valerie-weg asphaltiert? es sieht so mitm lineal gezogen aus...
> könnt ich da mitm rennrad runter? eva da müssen wir mal fahren...



oh ja, dann bin ich vielleicht auch endlich mal richtig schnell 
wobei ich befürchte, dass ich bergab auf rr NOCH langsamer bin. das ding scheint mir doch recht waklig zu sein, ich glaub ich mach da meine betties dran....


----------



## easymtbiker (5. April 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> wobei ich befürchte, dass ich bergab auf rr NOCH langsamer bin. das ding scheint mir doch recht waklig zu sein, ich glaub ich mach da meine betties dran....


betty`s mit 28"   

die wahrheit über den valerie- weg: in jeder kurve gibt`s mindestens 1 stufe, sehr schön zum serpentinen fahren üben! ich hab`s noch nie komplett ohne absetzen geschfft  im gegensatz zu lev....


----------



## zena (5. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> betty`s mit 28"
> 
> die wahrheit über den valerie- weg: in jeder kurve gibt`s mindestens 1 stufe, sehr schön zum serpentinen fahren üben! ich hab`s noch nie komplett ohne absetzen geschfft  im gegensatz zu lev....



hört sich nach dem perfekten kurven-übungsparcours an. und geländer zum ausruhen gibts auch hoff ich 
wenn schon dann würde ich es ausschließlich mit absÄtzen fahren. magst liber pfennig-absätze oder dürfens auch stiefeletten sein?


----------



## atomica (5. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> betty`s mit 28"



sei doch net so kleinlich....


----------



## Levty (5. April 2007)

Ok, Eva, Zena, Martin und ich werden demnächst den Valerieweg fahren.
Zena mit Absätzen, Eva mit einem RR und Bettys in 28" und der alte Sack sieht auf jedem Bike lächerlich aus 
Und wenns sein muss, ziehe ich ein Geweih an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (5. April 2007)

ja genau, betties ordentlich in lauge einweichen dann schöööön langziehen auf die 28 zoll felge popeln und dann ab gehts zur cross-wm  
ach ja vorher noch die sitzstrebe und die karbongabel mit der nagelfeile (die grobe seite natürlich) breiter raspeln  

ich glaube wolfi kramt gleich ein passendes bildchen aus seiner aservatenkammer  hervor


----------



## zena (5. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ok, Eva, Zena, Martin und ich werden demnächst den Valerieweg fahren.
> Zena mit Absätzen, Eva mit einem RR und Bettys in 28" und der alte Sack sieht auf jedem Bike lächerlich aus
> Und wenns sein muss, ziehe ich ein Geweih an



is gebongt  das wird ein spass  
ehrlich gesagt möcht ich jetzt nicht in deiner haut stecken, lev...so wie du mit martin umgehst  könnt deine jugend ein tragisches ende nehmen  
sei vorsichtig und lasse dein bike nie unbeaufsichtigt...ich sag nur sabotage


----------



## Levty (5. April 2007)

> Martin Müller (20:51:09 5/04/2007)
> kommste heute noch bei mir vorbei?
> 
> Martin Müller (20:51:17 5/04/2007)
> hätte lust, dich zu verprügeln!



Sagt wohl alles =)


----------



## atomica (5. April 2007)

oh man, gleich fliegt was gegen die wand...frauen und technik....ich steh hier mit meinem schönen neuen rennrädchen und versuche mich das erste mal mit klickpedalen. jetzt könnt ihr lachen: ich sitze auf dem rad, stütze mich an meinem tisch ab und die DRECKSDINGER wollen nicht einrasten hinten. ich versteh das nicht.... ihr als erfahrene klick-benutzer: was mach ich falsch??? so dämlich bin ich ja nu auch nicht....


----------



## Levty (5. April 2007)

Was für ein System haben die Rennräder? Also bei SPD musst du Martin fragen, und bei Cranckbrothers einfach vorne rein und dann von oben runterdrücken.
Nach einer gewissen Zeit spielt man sich mit jedem System ein und dann geht es wie Flatpedale


----------



## atomica (5. April 2007)

hab das spd SL system. eigentlich sollte man da vorne runterdrücken, mach ich auch, aber irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass die platte viel zu groß für die pedale ist. aber das kann ja nicht sein....hab schon diese komische spann-stufe hin und hergestellt, aber das bringt auch nichts...
ich war so stolz, dass ich das alles alleine zusammengebaut hab und jetzt hängts an den schuhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (5. April 2007)

hm, eva, hast du schon bemerkt, dass die pedale einstellbar sind, sprich eine schraube, die di evorspannung einstellt? vielleicht sind die zu hart eingestellt, die schraube mal ganz raus drehen , dann gehts einfacher und wird wahrscheinlich so locker sein, dass du bei der kleinsten bewegung rausfliegst. dann wieder etwas vorspannung drauf geben!

klickies sind aber viel übungssache, hab selber n paar wochen gebraucht, bis ich problemlos rausgekommen bin. 

beim aussteigen: am besten den fuss ganz locker lassen, bein nach aussen zur seite ziehen, so dass sich der fuss leicht dreht und draussen bist du!

zum einsteigen: einfach drauf drücken! anders mach ich es nich!


----------



## atomica (5. April 2007)

ich habs geschafft! 
mein erstes mal 
nur das mit dem rauskommen muss ich noch bissl üben...
also, wenn ihr morgen irgendwo in heidelberg und umgebung ein mädchen mit samt seinem rennrad auf der straße liegen sieht - ich bin's 

@ maddin: klar hab ich die schraube bemerkt, das meint ich mit spann-dings, was weiß ich wie das heißt...


----------



## Levty (5. April 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> mein erstes mal


Wird auch mal Zeit...
*duckundweg*


----------



## atomica (5. April 2007)

ich glaub ich muss noch die nacht durch üben, bevor ich mich morgen auf die straße wagen kann. das sieht so dermaßen behindert aus, wenn ich von diesem rad absteige und ohne die stützende hilfe meines schreibtischs würde ich umkippen wie ein käfer....

so, liebe mtb-freunde, vielen dank für eure tatkräftige unterstützung, ich geh jetzt schlafen.....


----------



## easymtbiker (5. April 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> ich habs geschafft!
> mein erstes mal
> nur das mit dem rauskommen muss ich noch bissl üben...
> also, wenn ihr morgen irgendwo in heidelberg und umgebung ein mädchen mit samt seinem rennrad auf der straße liegen sieht - ich bin's


immer wieder n netter anblick: rote ampel- anhalten- verzweifelter versuch aus dem pedal rauszukommen- langsames umkippen 

eva wird zur asphalt- pussy- ich glaub`s ja nich! hat jemand interesse an einem blauen kona coiler in xxs? mit vorbau- schläufchen?  

lev, biste nacher noch zuhause? ha  lust, dich zu verprügeln!


----------



## atomica (5. April 2007)

neeeeeein, mein coilerchen geb ich nicht her  
das rr ist ja hauptsächlich dafür da, um meine quasi nicht vorhandene kondition aufzubessern....ich frag mich nur, wo ich mein ganzes essen hin packen soll, wenn ich ohne rucksack fahren muss


----------



## easymtbiker (5. April 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur, wo ich mein ganzes essen hin packen soll, wenn ich ohne rucksack fahren muss


is rr fahren mit rucksack verboten? wusste ich noch gar nich.... da mach ich mich ja strafbar  
ansonsten.... die ersten 2h muss man nix essen, dann n riegel, der reicht für die nächsten 2h! lecker!


----------



## Levty (5. April 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> neeeeeein, mein coilerchen geb ich nicht her
> das rr ist ja hauptsächlich dafür da, um meine quasi nicht vorhandene kondition aufzubessern....ich frag mich nur, wo ich mein ganzes essen hin packen soll, wenn ich ohne rucksack fahren muss


Die ganzen Brote in den Fleischwolf, dann Wasser dazu und alles in den Trinkrucksack. Dann haste Wasser UND Essen in EINER Tasche. ISt das nicht genial?


----------



## atomica (5. April 2007)

na gut, länger als zwei stunden fahr ich eh nicht...aber vorsichtshalber ein kleiner zusatz: das aufgrund mangelnder bedienungsfähigkeiten von klickpedalen auf der straße liegende mädchen bitte füttern


----------



## easymtbiker (5. April 2007)

du wirst nicht verhungern, wir haben einen kameramann engagiert, der dich verfolgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (5. April 2007)

dann bin ich ja beruhigt! vielleicht kann ich den auch zum abstützen beim ein- und ausklicken verwenden....

und falls jemand in letzter zeit ein canyon mtb-bestellt hat und seine bedienungsanleitungen vermisst: bei mir haben sie eine für formula-bremsen, sram-schaltzeugs und fox-gabel mit reingepackt. ich habe lange gesucht, aber an dem rr kann ich das zeug nicht finden


----------



## easymtbiker (5. April 2007)

soundtrack für diesen beitrag: schifoan

los geht`s! ich bin dann mal weg 

wünsche euch schöne osterfeiertagetouren! 


@atomica: guckst du hier: neue leute kennen lernen


----------



## atomica (5. April 2007)

na dann mal viel spaß beim apres-ski und falls noch/schon schnee liegt, viel spaß beim bohrden!


----------



## Levty (5. April 2007)

Viels Spaß. Tob dich richtig aus!


----------



## Flugrost (6. April 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> das rr ist ja hauptsächlich dafür da, um meine  Kondition aufzubessern....


... und das ist ein sehr guter Plan, liebe Eva, der dich weit vorwärts schubsen wird. Zeitinvestition vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Tobsn (6. April 2007)

Gratuliere Dir auch zu Deinem Rennrad.  

Denn Du weißt ja Radler sind etwas sonderbar. Denn in keiner anderen Sportart muss man unter der Woche trainieren, um die das Training am WE mit seinen Kollegen zu überleben.  



atomica schrieb:


> hab das spd SL system. ...


Aber wer hat Dich denn beraten?  
Warum SPD SL?  
Das sind doch die mit 3 Schrauben zur Montage. Das bedeutet Du hast auch reine Rennradschuhe ohne Sohle gekauft hast.  
Finde ein Schuh mit Sohle und normale SPD Pedale machen mehr Sinn. Nicht nur weil man das auch auf dem MTB benutzen kann, sondern weil man mit Sohle einfach besser laufen kann.  
Ist immer ein Genuss den Rennradlern zuzukucken, wie sie vor der Eisdiele rumstolpern.


----------



## atomica (6. April 2007)

ich hab mich selber beraten  eigentlich war mir das system relativ egal, ich wollte einfach die ultegra-pedalen. aber da ich ja auf dem mtb eh nie mit klickpedalen fahren werde, ist das ja mit den schuhen nicht so wichtig. 
und GELAUFEN wird damit eh nicht, pausen in der eisdiele sind aus diät-gründen gestrichen   
jetzt wo ich keine weiten schlabber-sachen mehr anziehen kann


----------



## eL (6. April 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> jetzt wo ich keine weiten schlabber-sachen mehr anziehen kann




Das ist auch das EINZIGST positive für deine umwelt!
und du musst dir nicht EXTRA die beinchen rasieren  


Wieder ein hoffnungsvolles talent der Bergabfraktion an die biedere arogannte Asphaltschwuppenfraktion verlorengegangen. Ich seh euch schon geschlossen im nächsten frühjahr nach malle fliegen ins trainingslager.  

Jetzt hast du ne popelige treppenstufe und ne spitzkehre gegen ein 40 tonner scania sattelschlepper getauscht, der wegen seinem feinstaubausstoß genau auf DER landstraße die stadt umfahren muss, auf der DU übst aus den niegelnagelneuen  klickpedalen zu kommen. 

schade schade... hättest du dir nen crosser gekauft so würdest du wenigstens noch elegant in den strassengraben ausweichen können wenn er dich aus der spur drängt


----------



## atomica (6. April 2007)

ach eL, nicht traurig sein, ich werde mir auch weiterhin nicht den genuß einer schönen (wald)abfahrt entgehen lassen  aber damit die auffahrten nicht immer so qualvoll bleiben, hab ich jetzt eben meine kleine renn maschine 
und das heißt ja wohl noch lange nicht, dass ich arrogant und bieder werde  

eben gab es schon die ersten verletzungen: bin beim üben mit dem tischbein kollidiert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (6. April 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> und das heißt ja wohl noch lange nicht, dass ich arrogant und bieder werde



DAS wollen wir doch hoffen!!!



atomica schrieb:


> eben gab es schon die ersten verletzungen: bin beim üben mit dem tischbein kollidiert....



dein renner hat nen tischbein?  
fahr halt mit schienbeinschützern!!!


----------



## atomica (6. April 2007)

das ziehe ich ernsthaft in erwägung. karsten hat ja schon vorgemacht, wie ein vorbildlicher rennradfahrer sich zu kleiden hat! 
in wenigen stunden geht es los mit den ersten versuchen in der freien wildbahn. ich bin schon etwas aufgeregt....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. April 2007)

@ Eva. Wenn`s mit dem Downhill nicht so klappt, kannst du ja diese Übung versuchen   
Und wenn du dich in die Wildnis des Großstadtdschungels mit deinem RR wagst, schau immer, dass die Ampeln grün sind. Wenn du nämlich zu stehen kommst und deine Klicks dich nicht loslassen wollen hast du sicherlich die Lacher auf deiner Seite. Die neue Spezie des Maikäfers


----------



## atomica (6. April 2007)

mit den artistischen einlagen wollte ich mir noch etwas zeit lassen...

und vor roten ampeln hab ich jetzt schon angst. aber die passanten werden heute ihren spaß haben glaub ich....


----------



## niemalsaufgeben (6. April 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> mit den artistischen einlagen wollte ich mir noch etwas zeit lassen...
> 
> und vor roten ampeln hab ich jetzt schon angst. aber die passanten werden heute ihren spaß haben glaub ich....



...nur keine Angst. Das geht dann doch ganz schnell mit dem ausklicken. Ich bin bis JETZT immer rechtzeitig raus gekommen. Was allerdings wirklich lustig ist, wenn Waldboden im Pedal ist und man zum Tal statt zum Berg umfällt  ...aber das wird dir ja heute sicherlich nicht passieren


----------



## Andreas 2905 (6. April 2007)

was für einen Treffpunkt haben wir nun morgen ??? 10 Uhr Gimmeldingen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niemalsaufgeben (6. April 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Es steht wieder Wochenende und somit steht der Samstach vor der Tür. A aus M in Zusammenarbeit mit A aus L bieten folgendes an.
> 
> Ihre zukünftigen Erfolge mit uns als Personal Trainer:
>  deutliche Gewichtsreduktion und feste Körperformen
> ...



so viel weis ich...


----------



## Levty (6. April 2007)

Andreas, sehen wir uns in der SBahn ab Limburgerhof?

Cheers.


----------



## niemalsaufgeben (6. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Andreas, sehen wir uns in der SBahn ab Limburgerhof?
> 
> Cheers.



Hi

Welche Bahn, dann bin ich vllt auch dort...


Grüße Christian


----------



## Levty (6. April 2007)

Die S3 oder S2, kA, auf jeden Fall die S-Bahn richtung K'Lautern. In HD fährt sie 0830 ab und ist in Neustadt gegen 0930. Dann sollte ich als Heidelberger auch mal Pünktlich sein =)

Edit:
Ist die S1. Mehr wollen wir uns ja der Singletrailskala nach nicht zutrauen


----------



## niemalsaufgeben (6. April 2007)

Ok, die ist dann 9:11 Uhr in Li´hof und 9:28 in NW.
Vorne oder hinten in der Bahn?
Ich werde da sein.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. April 2007)

@ Lev. Ich seh dich in der S-Bahn. 0911 Limbim.


----------



## Levty (7. April 2007)

Hinten. Mehr Platz.
Bis dahin.


----------



## zena (7. April 2007)

guten morgen ihr osterhaasis  

erstmal viel spaß an die touristen heute morgen  
und gaaaaanz liebe grüße ans GEBURTSTAGSKIND el ZIMBO-STAR

    

genieß DEINEN tag, lass dich aushalten, bestell dir viele frauen, bade in schampus und rock mal ordentlich die trails ab  

PS: danke an den Ulrich für die schöne tour gestern  nach dem pw ist nun der darmstädter-odenwald mein zweiter favorit  

@eva: bin echt stolz auf dich dass du dein rr alleine zusammengebaut hast die ein- und ausklickerei lernst du auch schnell...zum thema protektoren: ist gar nicht so ne schlechte idee im berufsverkehr einer großstadt die dinger zu tragen   denn rr-stürze können mehr weh tun als auf weichem waldboden. bedenke du hast keine scheibenbremsen und wenn die felgen bissle nass sind brauchst mehr bremsweg. deshalb immer mit angepasster geschwindigkeit rollen  zum kondi-aufbau ist es das optimale werkzeug, wobei meiner meinung nach der trainingseffekt erst ab 2h aufwärts eintritt. versuch mal in deinem wochenplan 3 tage training und ein tag pause hintereinander einzuplanen. dann wirst du bald ein super fundament aufbauen, deine grundlage ist voraussetzung für die kraft am berg  ach ja noch ein tipp: mit guter mucke in den ohren lässt sichs leichter trainieren.

zena


----------



## atomica (7. April 2007)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZIMBO   



habe meine erste rennrad-tour gestern gut überlebt. vier stürze und jede menge belustigung für die zuschauer  
beim ersten sturz hat mein freund nicht kapiert, dass ich noch eingklickt bin und hat mich nicht aufgesammelt,so dass ich wie ein hilfloser käfer auf dem boden lag, bis ein netter fußgänger mir zur hilfe eilte und es trotz meines lachanfalls geschafft hat, mich wieder aufzustellen  er meinte dann, für alp d'huez müsste ich wohl noch etwas üben. wär ich jetzt von alleine nicht drauf gekommen...

aber es hat echt richtig spaß gemacht


----------



## Levty (7. April 2007)

Alla Zimbo, feier mal schön. Hab garnicht gewusst, dass du Gbtag hast... sonst hätt ich dir gratuliert  

Habe heute leider einen total besch**** Morgen gehabt, zwei Züge verpasst und bla und hier und da...

Am Ende habe ich alle mir bekannten DH Strecken hier in HD abgeklappert mim HT... einige Stürze weil Doubles zu kurz gesprungen  aber war interessant.

Hoffe ihr habt noch dick Spaß bei eurer Tour.

@Eva:
Hut ab, vor dem Rennradkauf. Übung macht den Meister, bzw die Meisterin 
Ich kann es mir irgendwie zu gut vorstellen wie du daliegst 
Zimbo und ich hatten ja schon mal das Vergnügen dich aufzuheben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (7. April 2007)

wie kann frau auf einer rennradtour 4mal hinfliegen? 
eva du hättest für den anfang stützräder mitbestellen sollen  

ich tue heut was eine ordentliche ehefrau samstags machen muss...bügeln, kochen, putzen     :kotz: 

aber morgen darf das böse mädchen dann wieder raus...  

[sä:na]


----------



## atomica (7. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> wie kann frau auf einer rennradtour 4mal hinfliegen?
> eva du hättest für den anfang stützräder mitbestellen sollen



naja, ich bin halt nicht rechtzeitig aus den pedalen gekommen und einmal hab ich am berg nicht früh genug geschaltet und konnte dann nicht mehr weitertreten, dann hats plumps gemacht....
durch den fahrtwind, der bei meinen enormen hochgeschwindigkeiten entstanden ist , hab ich jetzt auch ne richtig schöne fette erkältung und kann das rad wahrscheinlich die nächsten tage im keller stehen lassen. das ist zum kotzen - vor allem bei dem wetter....


----------



## zena (7. April 2007)

is jetzt wohl net dein ernst? erkältung? du lässt mich morgen stehen?    
du hast mich nicht mehr lieb gibs doch zu...


----------



## Levty (7. April 2007)

Rennradler leben gefährlich - Erkältungen sind an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## face-to-ground (7. April 2007)

@ atomica: sieh´s positiv - wer zum ersten mal mit klickies fährt, muss mindestens EIN mal hinfliegen, weil er/sie net zeitig aus den pedalen gekommen ist. dann ist eigentlich gut, für den rest des lebens  (sehr beliebt hier: beim anhalten z.b. rechts ausklicken und dann nach links fallen...  )

auch auf dem rr zählt: gescheit anziehen 

so..und allen wünsch ich mal frohe ostern, dicke und vor allem bunte eier


----------



## zena (7. April 2007)

so und jetzt genug der schmalzigkeiten  ist jemand von euch osterhaasen morgen mitm mtb unterwegs? ich wende mich an die heiden unter euch, die nicht zur kirche müssen und die ihre ostereier heute schon geschossen haben.

schätze mal dass der pw weitestgehend menschenfrei wird  also freie fahrt auf allen trails  

wer kommt mit, wo und wann gehts los? 

zena


----------



## OZM (7. April 2007)

Die Geburtstagstour mit Zimbo wurde erwartungsgemäß eine derbe super hardcore Freerideaction der Extraklasse - nix für Weicheier.


ALLE helfen sich GEGENSEITIG







Bereits beim einfahren geben die Teilnehmer alles







um sich dann gegenseitig grenzenlos zu pushen







trotzdem gabs keine Verletzten










Weiter so

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir

Viele Grüsse 

OZM​


----------



## Flugrost (7. April 2007)

*Aaalles Gute nochmal schrüftlich, Mister Zimbo!*

merci für die feine Pausengestaltung und Hut ab f.d. Performance am Zigeunerfelsen  (nein, den Abgang meine ich nicht, den Rest schon!)

Heute hab ich mich über Andreas gefreut, der zu alter Form aufgelaufen ist, und uns beim ersten Uphill ordentlich gestresst hat. So wars immer und so solls bleiben.

Grüße vom Fliegeisen - hat heute einiges gelernt *g*


----------



## zena (7. April 2007)

na das ist typisch, wenn ich dabei bin wird nur geheizt und an sonsten gibts lecker brotzeit? 
wusste gar nicht dass der armin ein passionierter pilzesammler ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (7. April 2007)

Glückwunsch herr Zimbo   ick frach jetz nich nach zahlen  


frau eva ..... wie kann man/frau.... und das 4 mal?


frau Z. wenn sie nix besseres vorhaben... dann gerne um 1030 in gimmeldingen zur sonntagstour. und wenn sie wolln die ersten 1-2 grundlagen der bikebeherrschung gratis auf dem weg.

alle andern frohe eier  und vieleicht bis morjen

eL


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. April 2007)

Und unserem Geburtstagskind hat es auch Spaß gemacht  
Nochmals danke für die gelungene Logistik.  




Wünsch euch allen schöne Ostern


----------



## MIBO (7. April 2007)

Hey Zimbo ! von mir auch noch   ...scheint so du hattest einen schönen Geburtstag. Weiterhin alles Gute !


----------



## Andreas 2905 (8. April 2007)

Hi Zimbo, von mir auch alles Gute.  Weil ich ne Tranfunzel bin nachträglich. Ich wäre gerne mitgekommen da ich aber abends selbst Gäste hatte dürfte  ich nicht so lange weg 



Flugrost schrieb:


> :b-!)
> 
> Heute hab ich mich über Andreas gefreut, der zu alter Form aufgelaufen ist, und uns beim ersten Uphill ordentlich gestresst hat. So wars immer und so solls bleiben.



Schau mer mal wie es weiter geht 
aber wenn ihr euch schon Steine in den Rucksackt packen müßt weil ihr anders so schnell seit, muß ich mir eh was einfallen lassen.
Gruß an alle und frohe Ostern


----------



## strandi (8. April 2007)

auch von mir noch ein herzliches happy birthday an den zimbomat


----------



## OZM (8. April 2007)

Weinbietabfahrt ist wieder frei





OZM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas 2905 (8. April 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> Weinbietabfahrt ist wieder fei
> 
> OZM



 Sauber, die Bäumchen waren nicht gerade dünn


----------



## Kelme (8. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ... und die ihre Ostereier heute schon geschossen haben...
> zena


Auftrag erfüllt:
Ziel ins Auge gefasst




Waffe fertigladen:




Beute gemacht:




Einige hatte sich wirklich an die Aufforderung in der Tourankündigung gehalten und Eier-sicheren-Transportkarton dabei. Die Quote war bestechend: 17 Biker am Start und am Ende saßen noch 5 Mann beim abschließenden Bier im Stadtcafé . Das alles ohne Klappspateneinsatz.
Das Leben eines Pudels konnte nur durch kurzfristige Neutralisation des Rennens am Ende gegen Lambrecht zu und heftigen Einsatz der Bremsen gerettet werden. Das Leine einholen wäre sonst zu langsam gewesen.


Kelme - heute eine Hunderunde


----------



## Levty (8. April 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> Weinbietabfahrt ist wieder fei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Oli wie man ihn kennt


----------



## zena (8. April 2007)

danke oli  

danke kelme für die rettung des pudels  ist der pfälzer-pudel nicht vom aussterben bedroht? 
@all die onnere: der käse-kirsch-freeride-kuchen vom weinbiet übersteht laut eigentest (weil mal wieder die augen mehr hunger hatten als der magen) zwei singletrail-abfahrten mit ordentlich gerüttels  vertilgt wurde das meisterwerk zuhause, es war besonders lecker


----------



## Vorderpälzer (8. April 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> Weinbietabfahrt ist wieder frei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OZM, ich knie in Erfurcht vor Dir nieder. Das iss ja mal ne gelungene Aktion.
Werde gleich mal morgen vorbeischauen bei einer gemütlichen WB-Runde.

Weiter so und immer schön die Säge scharf halten.


----------



## Kelme (8. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...
> ist der pfälzer-pudel nicht vom aussterben bedroht? ...



Ich hoffe es inständig! Wenn ich für das Verschwinden dieser Hundchen noch was tun kann: Tipps per PN an mich  


K.


----------



## eL (8. April 2007)

ahh jetz weis ich auch wozu die weiteren 2 gewindeösen an meinem Ratt gut sind!
Da kommt nen ordentlicher FichtenmopedHalter drann :-O

eL


----------



## Flugrost (8. April 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es inständig! Wenn ich für das Verschwinden dieser Hundchen noch was tun kann: Tipps per PN an mich  K.



PN: drüberrollen und fiiiiies grinsen, hernach aufrührerische ExhundehalterInnen über den Neugewinn an Lebensqualität aufklären und Prämie kassieren - diese sofort in eine Kneipenrunde, Weizenbier und ein Rumpsteak umsetzen. Beim Vertilgen sich vorstellen, es wäre der Pudel und Frauchen schaut zu.

@Thread: schön, dass es dich gibt, merci an alle Fotostoryautoren! Immer viel zu lachen - das Zimbopic finde ich tapetenfähig 

Oliver, den Stamm wirklich von oben durchgeschnitten, ohne Sägeblattklemmung???...-schöne Aktion!



			
				Face im Boden schrieb:
			
		

> auch auf dem rr zählt: gescheit anziehen


 RR fahren wird generell unterbewertet - leider


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. April 2007)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Schau mer mal wie es weiter geht
> aber wenn ihr euch schon Steine in den Rucksackt packen müßt weil ihr anders so schnell seit, muß ich mir eh was einfallen lassen.



Wie wär`s denn damit  Luna könnte dann auch hinten sitzen


----------



## der-tick.de (9. April 2007)

Hier die Grundlegenden Infos zum Freeride-Workshop. Bitte meldet euch alle noch mal zurück ob ihr kommt und zu welchem Treffpunkt, das ganze per E-Mail und nicht per PN!

Sonntag 15.04. - 10 Uhr  am RMVE Karlsruhe / 11 Uhr an der Kirche in Ranschbach (bei Landau in der Pfalz)
Es geht im Autokonvoi in die Pfalz. 
Vorabanmeldung ist Pflicht!

Die runde ist 20-25km lang und hat 600-800hm zu bieten.

Gemacht wird:
Wallrides 
Steilabfahrten (bis >100% Gefälle) und Bremstechnik dabei 
Kanten - droppen und abrollen
Sprünge 
Kurven (Spitzkehren)
Linienwahl
Spotsuche im Gelände 
wenig, aber auch dabei: Sicheres Fahren in schwerem Gelände
richtig auf den Untergrund reagieren

Das ganze ist als Workshop zu verstehen. Sprich das ist kein einfacher Lehrgang. Hier lernt jeder von jedem.... 
Ich bin sozusagen nur der, der die Spots kennt (und sie auch zu nehmen weiß), aber die Gruppe fährt und jeder lernt von jedem. (Zur Not von mir  )
Teilnahme ist auch bei gutem Vorwissen möglich, Spaß steht im Vordergrund, alles kann, nichts muss. Es soll jeden fordern und fördern.
Aber auch absolute Anfänger sind herzlich Willkommen.

Vorraussetzungen: 
Helm, Protektoren (Knieschützer, idealerweise auch Ellenbogenschützer) 
Bike (idealerweise All Mountain, Enduro oder Freerider)
Grundlegende Fahrtechnik (den Strommasten-DH in Karlsruhe sollte man schon runter kommen (ohne Sprünge))
     Die Bordsteinkante droppen sollte man auch schon beherrschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (10. April 2007)

Moin!

Hier mal allernachträglichst vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche und die Begleitung in den letzten vier Tagen!!!
Ostern hat gerockt ohne Ende und die Spitzkehren beim Zigeunerfelsen sind endlich bezwungen - deshalb auch das Grinsegesicht... 

Jetzt sitz ich hier im Büro und frag mich, ob ich trotz pulsierender Oberschenkel nicht glatt nochmal fahren könnte...
Aber die Woche hat ja nur vier Tage und das Wetter soll sich noch halten!


----------



## Bastiaan (10. April 2007)

alli allo allöle

tsja, schade drum aber die ruhe hier is wieder vorbei denn der basti is wieder zuhause. 
muss morgen gleich mal wieder biken, war 2 wochen lang nur im wasser  

grtz


----------



## MIBO (10. April 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hier die Grundlegenden Infos zum Freeride-Workshop. Bitte meldet euch alle noch mal zurück ob ihr kommt und zu welchem Treffpunkt, das ganze per E-Mail und nicht per PN!



Vielleicht soltest du auch die eMail bekannt geben wenn du keine PM willst, übers Forum kann man dir nämlich keine Mail schreiben


----------



## thalamus (10. April 2007)

Hey el Zimbo! Nachträglich und unbekannterweise  auch von mir: 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und vor allem alles gute   
Ne GeburtsagsTour ist schon was feines... und dann dieses Wetter noch dazu...


----------



## Levty (10. April 2007)

Neues von Alpha Centauri:
http://www.jumpcut.com/view?id=3B412E70E46411DB8BFC000423CEF682


----------



## easymtbiker (10. April 2007)

heyyeah, bin wieder im lande....


ers mal: herzlichen glückwunsch nachträglich zum geburtstag, zimbo!!!   
wünsche dir ein geiles bike- jahr! und wenn deine angaben stimmen, biste immer noch keine 30... kind! 


tja, was soll ich sagen,hatte ein geiles woe... ich will wieder dort hin    4tage sonne, super schnee und das erste mal in saas fee, zermatt, aletschgletscher   . auch für die nicht winter- sportler: da muss man mal gewesen sein! 
aber leider sind es jetzt wieder 9 lang monate, bis der winter wieder kommt.... wochenende bis zu 25 grad. ich glaube , ich wandere aus  



Levty schrieb:


> Neues von Alpha Centauri:
> http://www.jumpcut.com/view?id=3B412E70E46411DB8BFC000423CEF682


ich hab den eindruck, dass er die treppe mit hr- wheele fahren wollte, so weit wie er den arsch nach hinten drückt 


nachtrag: dave, ich war gerade auf der bdr - homepage, da steht dann was von single- trail- skala und siehe da, die beziehen sich auf eure skala! krass, das ist doch echt ne ehrung, oder?


----------



## dave (10. April 2007)

@zimbo:
auch von mir noch alles gute nachträglich.  
vielleicht sieht man sich ja am WE wieder!

@lev:
irgendwie hoffe ich ja immer noch, dass er einfach nur einen super trockenen humor hat ...

@martin:
jo, dank präsi von der DIMB ging das damals echt ruckzuck. so ca. einen monat nachdem die STS online war, gab's diese seite beim BDR.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wochenende bis zu 25 grad. ich glaube , ich wandere aus



  endlich begriffen. Dann können wir ja am Samstag gemütlich und stressfrei biken  obwohl du besserst dich ja und nutzt auch manchmal die Gunst der Pause.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. April 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Vielleicht soltest du auch die eMail bekannt geben wenn du keine PM willst, übers Forum kann man dir nämlich keine Mail schreiben


Also ich hab hier im Forum bei jedem User die Möglichkeit eine E-Mail zu schicken! Wenn du noch nicht weißt wie das geht, schicke mir ne PN, ich schreib dir dann ne Wegbeschreibung.  
Ansonsten gibts eine einfache alternative, man geht auf www.dertick.de und klickt auf Kontakt... Da wartet ein schickes Formular.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (11. April 2007)

Jaja, so könnte es sein, wenn man aber dir eine Email über das Forum senden möchte kommt folgende Meldung:



> Entschuldigung, aber der Benutzer hat angegeben, dass er keine E-Mails erhalten möchte, die über dieses Forum verschickt werden. Wenn du diesen Benutzer trotzdem kontaktieren möchtest, wende dich bitte an den Administrator, der dir vielleicht weiterhelfen kann.



vielleicht sollten wir vorab noch einen Workshop einrichten wie man eMail über das Forum versendet bzw. diese Funktion in seinem Profil freischaltet  

Egal wie, du hast ja nun mitbekommen das ich für Sonntag Interesse habe und sofern sich meine Erkältung die ich seit letzter Woche mit mir herum schleppe nicht wieder verschlimmert, bin ich dabei.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. April 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Jaja, so könnte es sein, wenn man aber dir eine Email über das Forum senden möchte kommt folgende Meldung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach ja, das ist aber schon eine andere Meldung als Pauschales "geht ja nicht". Da kann man natürlich drauf reagieren. Sollte jetzt gehen.  

Ich bin jetzt ziemlich sicher bis Samstag Abend weg und Internetabstinent.


----------



## zena (11. April 2007)

@lev: diese schönen bike-thriller vom alpha-centauri machen mir echt mut dass es noch peinlichere fahrer gibt als mich und der schämt sich nicht es öffentlich zu presentieren  

@maddin: schatzi du bist echt bekloppt  erzähl mir nicht dass bohrdn bei 0 grad und fett schnee schöner ist als biken bei 20 grad und suuuper sexy lycra? 

@wolfi: geiles foto vom martin  widmest du dich jetzt der stillleben-fotographie? oder beobachtest du die "tiere" des waldes bei der fütterung?

...net böse sein maddin...duck und weg...


----------



## eL (11. April 2007)

det is doch der tramitz gell!!

dann is der bulli auch nich weit


----------



## zena (11. April 2007)

häääää? das hab ich net kappiert...wer ist der tramiz?


----------



## MIBO (11. April 2007)

Wer fährt nun eigentlich beim tick am Sonntag mit? Gibts ne Liste irgendwo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (11. April 2007)

wolfi, RAUS mit dem bild!!!  du runinierst meinen ruf als stess-heini!
 werde mich zukünftig bei meinen pausen verstecken, damit mich niemand fotografieren kann....

@zena: ich boarde auch in lycra!  also insofern vermisse ich nix! und ich ziehe einen tag auf dem brett immer noch dem mtb vor. mach mal ne abfahrt in 50cm tiefschnee und du weisst , was ich meine 

gibt`s samstag ne tour? ich bitte um einen späteinsteiger- treffpunkt, ca. 12h. will sa endlich mal wieder ausschlafen :gähn: (und mit zimbo starten )

@tick: werde so nich kommen. hab zwar n technik- kurs nötig, muss aber für die anstehenden rennen trainieren... und da geht`s halt mehr bergauf als bergab....


----------



## zena (11. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @zena: ich boarde auch in lycra!  also insofern vermisse ich nix! und ich ziehe einen tag auf dem brett immer noch dem mtb vor. mach mal ne abfahrt in 50cm tiefschnee und du weisst , was ich meine



 kein wunder dass die gletscher schmelzen, bei deinem anblick  klar aufm board in lycra...bring mal ein foto mit  fährst du da auch in diesen zebra-lycras von bogner wie die super-g abfahrer?
...neee eigentlich weiß ich net was du meinst mit 50cm tiefschnee...das is nur kalt und nass. ich würde da die pisten-raupe machen...breitseite und aufm ar... zu tale rutschen  dann lieber bikn.
...was fürn rennen fährst du denn? 24h nacktradln?


----------



## der-tick.de (11. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> .....
> @tick: werde so nich kommen. hab zwar n technik- kurs nötig, muss aber für die anstehenden rennen trainieren... und da geht`s halt mehr bergauf als bergab....
> deshalb sonntag:  tobsn, wie sieht`s aus?


workshop. kein kurs... das gab bereits bei uns im club böse blut! Da lernst du auch nicht bikebeherschung, sondern deine bikebeherschung ins technisch schwierige gelände umzusetzen.  

Und wer mit kommt ist relativ ein Frank und so ein Mibo und noch ca. 7-8 Leute aus KA. Und dann die Guides. Wird voll auf dem Förlenberg! 

@Zena: Wolltest du nicht mit?

Ich bin nu erstmal in Winterberg! Am Samstag wieder hier...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. April 2007)

Muss hier in aller Runde nochmals dem Olli danken für seine heldenhafte Baum isch mach disch nieder Aktion. Der Trail ist wieder flüssig befahrbar. Sogar der Sprung über den querliegenden Baum lässt sich bei einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit wieder springen


----------



## zena (11. April 2007)

sach bloß du bist den sprung gehüppt? ja ja mach mich nur neidisch  
@tick: jaaaaaaaaaaaaa isch komme  zum WÖRKSHOBB...
und bring bitte viele taschentücher mit  es wird was zu heulen geben...
tick treibs net zu wild mit deinen wörkshobb-bunnies isch warn disch  

eva du musst auch mit...bitte, bitte... du weißt ja, wir mädels brauchen gegenseitige unterstützung  

am samstach bin ich dabei...tschüssle bis dann

zena


----------



## kawilli (11. April 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> workshop. kein kurs... das gab bereits bei uns im club böse blut! Da lernst du auch nicht bikebeherschung, sondern deine bikebeherschung ins technisch schwierige gelände umzusetzen.
> 
> Und wer mit kommt ist relativ ein Frank und so ein Mibo und noch ca. 7-8 Leute aus KA. Und dann die Guides. Wird voll auf dem Förlenberg!
> 
> ...



Hey Tick bin dann auch dabei hoffentlich stänkern die Badenser nicht so rum.  

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## atomica (11. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> eva du musst auch mit...bitte, bitte... du weißt ja, wir mädels brauchen gegenseitige unterstützung



ich hab dir schon ne määhl geschrieben. mein rennrad-freund zieht an dem tag leider ins schwabenländle um und ich muss ihm dann noch zum abschied winken und ein paar tränchen hinterherheulen 
aber wenn der umzug schon früh morgens ist, hab ich bis 11h fertig geheult und bin dabei  ich muss mal schauen!

nach drei rennrad-touren sehne ich mich schon wieder etwas nach dem wald, wo es keine blöden autos gibt, die an der kreuzung nie anhalten und ich dann immer auf die schnauze fliege - die möglichkeit, fürs mtb klick-pedalen zu verwenden, hab ich für immer und ewig verworfen. drecksdinger....


----------



## face-to-ground (11. April 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> nach drei rennrad-touren sehne ich mich schon wieder etwas nach dem wald, wo es keine blöden autos gibt, die an der kreuzung nie anhalten und ich dann immer auf die schnauze fliege - die möglichkeit, fürs mtb klick-pedalen zu verwenden, hab ich für immer und ewig verworfen. drecksdinger....




du stellst dich vielleicht an...einfach ein bissi den fuß nach außen drehen und du bist aus den pedalen draußen...*g* ich schick dir mal meine freundin vorbei, die zeigt dir dann wie das geht


----------



## Levty (11. April 2007)

Au Waia... in Wildbad rate ich sehr zu Klickpedalen.

Zum Workshop werde ich nicht erscheinen. Muss mein Bike in heimischen Wäldern einweihen.

Und nächsten SA bei eurer Tour mal wieder.

Cheers.


----------



## easymtbiker (11. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...was fürn rennen fährst du denn? 24h nacktradln?


oje, zena, was für sprüche!  ich fahre nur anständige sachen! hm, terminplan.... also trans-g fahre ich mit, hab n freiplatz bekommen  und davor 1-2 maras? hier fahre ich zu 90% mit, ist auch ne sehr schöne strecke: saarschleife

der spruch mit lycra auf dem board war nich ernst gemeint.... obwohl, (auch wenn das wieder n anpfiff von ober-stailer tobsn gibt....) obenrum fahre ich meistens mit bike- klamotten, eignen sich auch prima für wintersport! ne durchfall- hose, die halb auf dem arsch hängt, hab ich aber nich- dafür fühle ich mich zu alt! 

@oli: super arbeit! muss dich mal zu ner odenwald- tour einladen  , hab heute einige umwege wegen umgestürzten bäumen fahren müssen! ja, ich weiss, selbst ist der mann, hab ja selber ne säge.... (und ne nervensäge >fozzy!)

@ atomica: bin enttäuscht! du hättest die erste rennradlerin werden können mit:
- rucksack
- flats
- weiten klamotten
- protektoren
aber du musstest dich ja anpassen.....


alf centauri zeigt mir, welches potential im torque steckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thalamus (11. April 2007)

@der-tick.de
Ich hatte schon im pds-fred wegen Sonntag angefagt - also ich würde schon auch kommen. Kann nur sein das ich mich bei Zeit abseilen muss... Aber bei so viel Leuten fällt das ja eh nicht auf  
Ich versuch dir mal ne Mail zu schicken...


----------



## eL (11. April 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> i mein freund zieht an dem tag leider ins schwabenländle um und ich muss ihm dann noch zum abschied winken und ein paar tränchen hinterherheulen



da dies nich unbedingt von intelligenz zeugt kannst dir die kullertränen sparen und ihn ziehen lassen  


so hat dich also der pfälzer wald bald wieder   schön schön. 
Das mit den klickpedalen ist echt gewöhnungssache. Ich hab mir nen fahrstil angewöhnt in dem man den fuß nicht vom pedal nehmen muß. Schult das gleichgewicht und die fahradbeherrschung. Ich werd wohl nie auf flats umsteigen! Die vorteile sind marginal und die wunden der pins heilen so verdammt langsam.


----------



## easymtbiker (11. April 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nen fahrstil angewöhnt in dem man den fuß nicht vom pedal nehmen muß.


das heisst, niemals an roten ampeln halten!


----------



## Levty (11. April 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl nie auf flats umsteigen!


Beides hat seine Vorteile. Deswegen fahre ich zum Beispiel auch beides .


----------



## easymtbiker (11. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Beides hat seine Vorteile. Deswegen fahre ich zum Beispiel auch beides .


wie? links flat, rechts klickies?


----------



## Levty (11. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wie? links flat, rechts klickies?



Das müsste ich noch bringen =)


----------



## eL (11. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das heisst, niemals an roten ampeln halten!



seit wann hat der wald ampeln???? hä?

ne im ernst..... ich war immer bemüht NICHT ausklicken zu müssen und so lange wie es geht eingeklickt das gleichgewicht zu halten.....
probierts halt mal aus


----------



## easymtbiker (11. April 2007)

eL schrieb:


> seit wann hat der wald ampeln???? hä?


tja, dort, wo sich unser neues rennratt-bunny bewegt, gibt´s halt ampeln 


eL schrieb:


> ne im ernst..... ich war immer bemüht NICHT ausklicken zu müssen und so lange wie es geht eingeklickt das gleichgewicht zu halten.....
> probierts halt mal aus


ja, hab ich schon. bei pausen mich an der schulter von rösti oder wolfi abgestützt. die beiden wurden ziemlich schnell ziemlich sauer  
 



eL schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl nie auf flats umsteigen! Die vorteile sind marginal und die wunden der pins heilen so verdammt langsam.


tja, der geniesser spitzt die pins vorher an und rammt die sich dann mit viel schwung in die wade!


----------



## face-to-ground (12. April 2007)

ach...diese bunten lichter an den kreuzungen sind "ampeln" und man hält da an? ich dachte, diese dinger wären rein zur zierde angebracht, so wie es bei uns in italien der fall ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niemalsaufgeben (12. April 2007)

ich melde mich auch für Sonntag! Samstag muss ich dann leider absagen und jetzt zusehen dass ich mir Protektoren besorge...

Grüße Christian


----------



## zena (12. April 2007)

thalamus schrieb:


> Kann nur sein das ich mich bei Zeit abseilen muss... Aber bei so viel Leuten fällt das ja eh nicht auf



ja also wenn ich mir die 100% abfahrt bildlich vorstelle, werde ich mich auch abseilen  oder ich nehm son base-jump-fallschirm mit  

@face-2-ground: wie war des nochmal mit dem aufeßbarem vollkörperprotektor mit goretex membran?

@niemalsaufgeben: schön dass du auch mitmachst  vergiss den helm nicht  ach ja und dein fahrrad auch...

@all-die-onnere: isch freu misch ja sooo uff eisch, bis samstag


----------



## zena (12. April 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ach...diese bunten lichter an den kreuzungen sind "ampeln" und man hält da an? ich dachte, diese dinger wären rein zur zierde angebracht, so wie es bei uns in italien der fall ist...



soll ich jetzt mal dumm babbeln?

ampeln werden überbewertet


----------



## easymtbiker (12. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt mal dumm babbeln?


gerne! wir sind`s gewohnt! wäre schöner, wenn du es mal nich machen würdest!  

*duck und weg*


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. April 2007)

Da unser Flugtier wahrscheinlich in den Weiten des PW untergetaucht ist, bzw vermutlich wieder mal neue Strecken ausprobiert, um neue Herausforderungen zu bieten leg ich mal für Samstag 1000h Sportplatz Gimmeldingen fest.


----------



## easymtbiker (12. April 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Samstag 1000h Sportplatz Gimmeldingen fest.


zur erläuterung für alle : 10h treffpunkt, dann tratsch und material- check, die ersten butterbrote werden gegessen und wenn der allseitsgeliebte martin gegen 11:40h eintrifft, kann es losgehen! 

ne, mal ernst wolfi, schick mir mal bitte deine händiii- nr und geb mir n ort zum später einsteigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (13. April 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da unser Flugtier wahrscheinlich in den Weiten des PW untergetaucht ist, bzw vermutlich wieder mal neue Strecken ausprobiert, um neue Herausforderungen zu bieten leg ich mal für Samstag 1000h Sportplatz Gimmeldingen fest.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 126766



Geht klar wir sind dabei und wenn du jetzt noch den Maddin irgendwo ins Nirvana lockst bist du mein Held. 
Voll krasser Abgang und das ohne Protektoren und auf hartem Fels erinnert mich irgendwie an was-nur an was,was war denn da bloß-. 

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## face-to-ground (13. April 2007)

die vielen stürze haben ihre vorteile, kami 

@ zena: ja..dann fang mal an dumm zu babbeln..ich warte die ganze zeit drauf, daß da was kommt 

100% steigung = 45° - nimm mal ein geodreieck und guck dir an, wie steil das is...is besser als vorstellen *gg*


----------



## kawilli (13. April 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> die vielen stürze haben ihre vorteile, kami
> 
> @ zena: ja..dann fang mal an dumm zu babbeln..ich warte die ganze zeit drauf, daß da was kommt
> 
> 100% steigung = 45° - nimm mal ein geodreieck und guck dir an, wie steil das is...is besser als vorstellen *gg*



@ face-to-ground Meinst du die Zeitweise Amnesie? Da Zena nicht da ist werd ich mal für dich dumm babbeln. Steigung- Grad- Gefälle da sag ich nur *Klug*******r* .   Schieb lieber mal nen anständigen Espresso rüber. 

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## easymtbiker (13. April 2007)

okok, ich komme ja morgen pünktlich. wenn tour- diktator armin nich da ist, muss ich mal die gunst der stunde nutzen und nen streckenvorschlag unterbreiten. wolfi, lass uns morgen früh mal  , ich hab da ne idee, ne strecke, auf der wir schon lange nich mehr waren.


@tobsn: sonntach???


----------



## niemalsaufgeben (13. April 2007)

@ zena: so langsam brauch ich ne Kiste für den ganzen Kram um nichts zu vergessen... ich war heute einkaufen, mein armer kleiner studentengeldbeutel  freu mich schon auf Sonntag!


----------



## Levty (14. April 2007)

Wo gehts am SO hin? Mein Roti ist fertig


----------



## dave (14. April 2007)

Tja, wenn Du Deinen Federweg ein wenig ausnutzen möchtest, kannst Du ja mit zum Besame Mucho kommen!  
De Zimbo ist auch dabei bzw. hat die Tour vorgeschlagen. Vielleicht nimmt er Dich ja mit?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3608308&postcount=638


----------



## easymtbiker (14. April 2007)

hey dave, 7:17 samstag morgens schon wach, schlafstörungen?  meinerseits:   
wo isn besame mucho? ich denke, wir sehen  uns gleich, packe gerade die erdnüsse ein, bis später


----------



## face-to-ground (14. April 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> @ face-to-ground Meinst du die Zeitweise Amnesie? Da Zena nicht da ist werd ich mal für dich dumm babbeln. Steigung- Grad- Gefälle da sag ich nur *Klug*******r* .   Schieb lieber mal nen anständigen Espresso rüber.
> 
> Gruß KamiKarsten



da musst schon herkommen....maschine und mühle sind schwerer als jeder mir bisher bekannte dh-hobel


----------



## kawilli (14. April 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> da musst schon herkommen....maschine und mühle sind schwerer als jeder mir bisher bekannte dh-hobel



Also ab nächster Woche bin ich wieder auf dem Weg zur und von der Arbeit an FT dicht dran. Ich gebe dir mal meine unchristlichen Fahrzeiten durch also morgens 4Uhr 45 und Nachmittags gegen 16 Uhr. Meinst du du könntest den Espresso dann fertig haben?  

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (14. April 2007)

nach dem auspacken sah meine schulter so aus:




ok- das war wohl schon der peinlichste sturz 2007- schwamm drüber 

kennt jemand noch die 80-er jahre krankheit "biopace"? ich mache gerade das gleiche mit meinem kettenblatt






@fozzy: viel spass beim schlammsuhlen am nürburgring!
guckst du hier:





   

ps: killswitch engage solltest du dir nich entgehen lassen!




ach ja, nachtrag: der pünktlichkeits- sonderpreis geht heute an andreas!


----------



## Levty (15. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> nach dem auspacken sah meine schulter so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, ich bin nicht nur rechthaberisch, ich habe sogar Recht! Kauf die ein Bashring, du Skorbut-Patient.
Und den Sturz habe ich leider verpasst...
Habe selber jetzt genug Stress am Hals  Scheiss Fahrräder!

Und ich werde genug Spaß haben beim Suhlen  Werde ich mir merken.
Hoffe Linkin Park spielt was vom neuen Album :sabber:


----------



## zena (15. April 2007)

hallo jungs,
melde mich zur danksagung für die gestrige trailbegleitung und die nützlichen lebensweisheiten  war super schön, nur das nächste mal bitte mehr schattenparkplätze einplanen, oben an der loog wars grenzwertig  

@martin: nette schulter  lass dir am besten die schmerzen von deiner mitbewohnerin wegküssen. wieviel hm und km hattest du denn letztendlich nach deiner extrarunde? ...respekt vor deinem kampfgeist und deiner power  die rennen klappen bestimmt, mach dir keine gedanken...ankommen tut jeder...mal früher mal später  

@armin: alles schön abgesucht? keine waldtierchen mitgebracht? was macht der sonnenbrand? eins gutes hatts: du brauchst kein licht mehr bei den nightrides...einfach helm abziehen  

@oberpünktlichkeitsüberbewerter: dat nächste mal sind wir 5 min früher da und wir fahren gefälligst um 15 nach los  auf die paar minuten kommts wirklich net an...ich erinnere nur an eeeeeewigen laaaaaber-events während der begegnung mit anderen sportfreunden  oder die lecker-langen kuchenpausen  aber die können nicht lang genug sein  

@mari: danke dass du den kasi gesund zum bahnhof begleitet hast  
@lars und markus: rispekt vor euren fahrkünsten...die abfahrten mit ht`s so zu meistern war    (kleiner tip an lars: abfahrten aufm fully sind eine wohltat für den rücken)

@tick: so mein bunny, hoffentlich hast du ausgeruhte nerven um dich mit einen "fahrkünsten" und meiner psychischen minderbelastbarkeit zu beschäftigen  

ciao zena


----------



## Levty (15. April 2007)

Grad gings um Rock am Ring / Rock im Park:

[...]
 Martin Müller (11:28:32 15/04/2007)
ich fahre mit nem kumpel, der wird aber dauernd draussen pennen müssen, da ich pausenlos babes abschleppen werde! 

 Levty (11:28:52 15/04/2007)
babes? oder auf der suche nach deiner tochter? ^^

 Martin Müller (11:29:33 15/04/2007)
**zensiert**
[...]



Edit:
Und ich breche auf zur oldschool HD-Runde.


----------



## easymtbiker (15. April 2007)

we isn dieser martin müller? muss ja n ganz schön perverser typ sein.... 

@ssssssena: du hast den unauffälligen franz vergessen, der uns inzwischen locker vormacht, wie man rad fährt!
bei mir waren es dann 62km? und 1900hm. genug vorerst 


das noch:
Levty (11:51 AM) : 
ich bin längst raus aus der pubertät !!!! du drecksack! aaaah

bitte um abstimmung!


----------



## Franz/K3 (15. April 2007)

> bei mir waren es dann 62km? und 1900hm. genug vorerst



..mein Gott! Und wenn wir Dich nicht zuvor schon 8 Stunden lang aufgehalten hätten ...


----------



## MIBO (15. April 2007)

hier nun die ersten Bilder der Tour

KLICK

Mir hat es viel Spass gemacht und nochmal Lob an unseren Tourguide und den Jüngsten im Bunde


----------



## der-tick.de (15. April 2007)

Meine bilder brauchen noch.... ich geh jetzt essen.


----------



## zena (15. April 2007)

hi tick,
danke nochmals für die schönen übungsspotts und für die tipps  
es war gar kein workshop  eher fun-shop, talk-shop und viel sun-shop  

grooooßes loob an den janosch    für zarte 10 lenzen verdammt guter biker. fleißig weiter üben und in paar jahren brichst du rekorde.


ciao zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (15. April 2007)

jetzt bin ich richtig tot...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




heute mittag konnte ich mich zuerst nich zu einer tour aufraffen, dann flo im icq gesehen, er fährt ne runde, ok, prima, ich springe mit auf. 
flo ist 20 jahre jünger als ich und ich hab heute jedes einzelne jahr gemerkt.... eine riessen- runde mit heftigem tempo. ok, ich  war mit dem cc- ht unterwegs, aber die 105km und 2200hm haben mich total fertig gemacht....
aber dank an flo für die neuen trails, die ich kennen gelernt habe 

ach ja, nen obligatorischen kleinen sturz gabs dann auch noch, nix passiert. die schulter verfärbt sich langsam in blau


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, nachtrag: der pünktlichkeits- sonderpreis geht heute an andreas!




Preis wird dankend angenommen  Der Wind wird rauer im PW  
Und Maddin. Erstaunlich woher du aus solch einem Zahnkranz noch diese Power herausholst.


----------



## face-to-ground (15. April 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Also ab nächster Woche bin ich wieder auf dem Weg zur und von der Arbeit an FT dicht dran. Ich gebe dir mal meine unchristlichen Fahrzeiten durch also morgens 4Uhr 45 und Nachmittags gegen 16 Uhr. Meinst du du könntest den Espresso dann fertig haben?
> 
> Gruß KamiKarsten



öhm..der timer sagt der maschine zwar schon um 4:30, daß sie angehen soll, aber vor fünf steh ich niemals auf    
wer vorher klingelt wird nicht unter dem sofortigen qualvollen tode bestraft (zb. aus dem 7. og runter auf die betonrampe im keller o.ä.)


biopace? das hatte was mit krummen (eirigen) kettenblättern zu tun, wenn ich mich erinnere..nicht mit skorbut oder sonstwie abgeschliffenen kettenblättern...außerdem: komm schon..gib zu: die zähne haste mit der flex weggemacht und die schulter sieht nur so aus, weil du nen türsteher dumm von der seite angemacht hast...


----------



## easymtbiker (15. April 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> biopace? das hatte was mit krummen (eirigen) kettenblättern zu tun, wenn ich mich erinnere..nicht mit skorbut oder sonstwie abgeschliffenen kettenblättern...außerdem: komm schon..gib zu: die zähne haste mit der flex weggemacht und die schulter sieht nur so aus, weil du nen türsteher dumm von der seite angemacht hast...


jajaja, ok, du hast recht.....


aber kettenblatt- skorbut- der war gut!


----------



## Flugrost (16. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> @armin: alles schön abgesucht? keine waldtierchen mitgebracht?



Hatten wirs nicht am Samstag davon? ... Zecken und Bauchnabel - unausoperierbar?  
Gerade komme ich aus der Hautklinik alldieweil sich so ein blinder Passagier genau an der tiefsten Stelle da eingenistet hat. ...`hatte noch nie ne Zecke und dann gleichmal da ...tsss. Lieber schlag ich mit Mach 5 in Felswände ein als nochmal so ne Entdeckung machen zu müssen! Da weiß ich wenigstens, was ich hab!


			
				Onkeldoktorin schrieb:
			
		

> ...gegen FSME könnense eh nix machen, aber bei Boreliose gips ne Rötung, dann gehense mal zum Arzt. ... und bitte, das nächste mal finden Sie das Ding früher.


TOLL.
Na, das Ding is weg, und wenn ich in einiger Zeit noch mehr Müll poste, könnt ihr sicher sein, dass mein Hirn borelierenderweise endgültig zu Rhabarber oder Blumenkohl mutiert ist - Viel Spass mit mir.
Meine zweiunddreißig gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten und ich haben beschlossen, dass wir weiterhin nur vor Zecken und Drachen Angst haben werden.


----------



## zena (16. April 2007)

ach du meine güte, das darf net war sein...eben hab ich auch in mein bauchnabel geguckt...puh glück gehabt. aber bei meinen vielen pipi-exkursionen im gebüsch könnten die tierchen auch an anderer stelle anbeißen. 
eins muss man den zecken lassen, sie entwickeln eine eigeninteligenz ...und dann gleich im bauchnabel  wahrscheinlich war dem kerlchen das ständige gerüttels an deinen beinen zu viel gewegen, dann wurde es seekrank und suchte sich ein ruhiges plätzchen. 
hast bestimmt dein bauchnabel net rasiert  
...ich dachte gegen fsme kann man sich doch impfen oder?
weiterhin viel glück und ich schlage vor wir führen ein neues ritual ein beim protektoren-anziehen...kollektive körperkontrolle  und bitte die lupe nicht vergessen  

gibt es eigentlich eine anti-zecken-lotion mit coconut-duft? bitte kein ddt oder andere formaldehyde...bin tierlieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. April 2007)

@ Flugtier. Trotz deinen vielen gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten und deinem wirklich miesen Charakteren gibt es doch tatsächlich noch Lebewesen die dich lieben, auch wenn DIE mehr als 2 Beine haben.  Inkubationszeit von den genannten Ring etwa 48 Std. Also wenn dein Nabel eine Dartscheibe wird zu Professore zwecks Antibiotika.


----------



## OZM (16. April 2007)

http://skoften.net/comments.php?id=5306_0_1_0

da steigt einem das Pippi in die Augen.

OZM


----------



## Speedbullit (16. April 2007)

hammer aber falsche überschrift, ist ein 720er tailwhip, wobei der tailwhip im ersten 360er drin ist


----------



## el Zimbo (16. April 2007)

Moin!

Das Erste war ein 720 double (oder triple?) tailwhip...is halt BMX,
da hab ich sogar schon krassere Sachen gesehen.


----------



## niemalsaufgeben (16. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> melde mich zur danksagung für die gestrige trailbegleitung und die nützlichen lebensweisheiten  war super schön, nur das nächste mal bitte mehr schattenparkplätze einplanen, oben an der loog wars grenzwertig
> 
> @martin: nette schulter  lass dir am besten die schmerzen von deiner mitbewohnerin wegküssen. wieviel hm und km hattest du denn letztendlich nach deiner extrarunde? ...respekt vor deinem kampfgeist und deiner power  die rennen klappen bestimmt, mach dir keine gedanken...ankommen tut jeder...mal früher mal später
> ...




Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. War echt ne feine Sache und sehr lehrreich für mich. Nochmal vielen Dank an den Tick für die ARbeit und die super Führung und natürlich auch allen Anderen für den lässigen Tag!
Freue mich schon aufs nächste Wochenende!!!

Grüße Christian


----------



## face-to-ground (16. April 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Na, das Ding is weg, und wenn ich in einiger Zeit noch mehr Müll poste, könnt ihr sicher sein, dass mein Hirn borelierenderweise endgültig zu Rhabarber oder Blumenkohl mutiert ist - Viel Spass mit mir.
> Meine zweiunddreißig gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten und ich haben beschlossen, dass wir weiterhin nur vor Zecken und Drachen Angst haben werden.




das ist echt ne billige ausrede von dir, die du dir da ausgesucht hast, um müll und unsinn zu posten   


was die drachen angeht, kann ich dir gerne ein klassisches handwerkszeug aus worms mitbringen, hüte dich aber vor lindenblättern


----------



## Levty (16. April 2007)

Was ist deine Ausrede, Mr. F.T.G. ?


----------



## face-to-ground (16. April 2007)

brauch ich eine? jungejungejunge... da du noch jung und unerfahren bist, geb ich dir gleich die antwort mit auf den weg: NEIN
ich steh dazu...ich bin auf der richtigen rheinseite aufgewachsen und lebe schon das eine oder andere weilchen hier. hier hat man schon dumm gebabbelt, da waren die römer noch da 

und den ball geb ich jetzt wieder an dich zurück...


----------



## Levty (16. April 2007)

Ich bleib am Ball


----------



## Flugrost (16. April 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ...hier hat man schon dumm gebabbelt, da waren die römer noch da ...



Du verwechselst was mit Galliern und einem kleinen, unbeugsamen Dorf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (16. April 2007)

ok, rösti, ist ja ne krasse geschichte! ich nehm die viecher ja nich so ernst, hab mich zwar auch untersucht, aber alles noch dran. bzw. ungewünschtes  nich dran. aber dass es dich dann gleich so hefitg erwischen muss..... 



bei mir: schlachtfest


----------



## der-tick.de (17. April 2007)

Die Bilder vom Workshop:
www.dertick.de/fr-ws.zip 

Wer die in Groß haben will, Mail und los gehts... [5MP]

Meine Bilanz vom Wochenende: 
1x Prellung im linken Unterarm
1x Prellung der Bauchmuskulatur (ziemlich weit unten...)
1x zerstörtes Display bei meiner Digitalkamara

Aber ansonsten ist alles ok.  

Janosch wirds wohl nicht lesen, der kahm über den MTB-Club dazu.


----------



## fitze (17. April 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> 1x zerstörtes Display bei meiner Digitalkamara




Ach, und neulich hast du noh die Schutzwirkung deine Tasche angepriesen  

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## der-tick.de (17. April 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Ach, und neulich hast du noh die Schutzwirkung deine Tasche angepriesen
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi


Wenn die drum gewesen wäre, dann wäre auch nichts passiert.  
Hätte ich sie auch richtig herum in meiner Tasche gehabt, wäre nichts passiert.


----------



## items (17. April 2007)

Servus,
war wirklich eine tolle Tour und hat viel Spass gemacht!

@Tick: Danke nochmal für die Bilder und das Guiding
@all: Hab grad viel um die Ohren, aber ich stell die nächsten Tage nochmal den GPS Track ins Netz.

Schönen Tag u. Grüße
items


----------



## der-tick.de (17. April 2007)

items schrieb:


> Servus,
> war wirklich eine tolle Tour und hat viel Spass gemacht!
> 
> @Tick: Danke nochmal für die Bilder und das Guiding
> ...


Das wäre natürlich schön mit dem GPS Track, ansonsten wollte ich noch ein TOP50 Overlay online stellen.


----------



## zena (17. April 2007)

wat isn top50 overlay? kannst du des uff pälzisch üwersetze?

abba trotzdem danke für die fottos, werde sie in meiner bewerbungsmappe aufnehmen 

tschüsskchen
zena


----------



## der-tick.de (17. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> wat isn top50 overlay? kannst du des uff pälzisch üwersetze?
> 
> abba trotzdem danke für die fottos, werde sie in meiner bewerbungsmappe aufnehmen
> 
> ...


Also TOP 50 sind die Topografischen Karten der Landesvermessungsämter im Maßstab 1:50.000. Diese gibt es auf CD und auf Papier. Für die CD-Variante kann man sogenannte Overlays erstellen, sprich für die Papierform wäre das eine durchsichtige Folie die du auf die Karte legen kannst auf der die Tour aufgemalt ist (Mit Längen und Breiten Koordinaten - vorzugsweise in UTM84).  

Zu dem Thema gebe ich am Samstag einen kleinen Workshop. Da ist allerdings die öffentlichkeit außen vor und nur die Mitglieder des THW eingeladen.


----------



## MIBO (17. April 2007)

Wenn wir schonmal beim Thema GPS sind, nenn mir mal bitte eine Alternative zu NH-Toptrans die gdb oder gpx Dateien in pth umwandeln kann. 
pth brauch man für Magicmaps, da kann man das ganze schön 3D darstellen, besser als in Google earth, da man die Wege und Pfade auch erkennne kann.
top50 oder warens 25, weiss nicht mehr, hab ich auch noch irgendwo auf cd rumfliegen. Soweit ich mich erinnere war aber alles nur 2D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (17. April 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> ...die gdb oder gpx Dateien in pth umwandeln kann...



Hier findest Du viele Antworten.  
http://www.guenther-dirks.de/sport/

Oder such hier.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=206597&page=1


----------



## der-tick.de (17. April 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Wenn wir schonmal beim Thema GPS sind, nenn mir mal bitte eine Alternative zu NH-Toptrans die gdb oder gpx Dateien in pth umwandeln kann.
> pth brauch man für Magicmaps, da kann man das ganze schön 3D darstellen, besser als in Google earth, da man die Wege und Pfade auch erkennne kann.
> top50 oder warens 25, weiss nicht mehr, hab ich auch noch irgendwo auf cd rumfliegen. Soweit ich mich erinnere war aber alles nur 2D


Top50 und Top25 sind 2D. Mit bestimmten Methoden kannst du auch eine 3D Darstellung herbeirufen. 
Aber die mit Magic Maps zu vergleichen ist eh Banane. Magic Maps ist für Privatanwender gedacht. Top50 ist für den Gewerblichen/Behördlichen Einsatz gedacht. Beim THW könnten wir mit Magic Maps nicht viel anfangen, da brauchen wir die Funktionalitäten von den Top50.


----------



## kawilli (17. April 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Die Bilder vom Workshop:
> www.dertick.de/fr-ws.zip
> 
> Wer die in Groß haben will, Mail und los gehts... [5MP]
> ...



Hey Tick sei froh das du so weit weg bist sonst wäre deine Verletzungsliste noch länger. Kein einziges Foto von mir sag mal ist das Absicht oder einfach nur Unfähigkeit?  Aber war trotzdem geil dafür hast du Zena aber zig mal abgelichtet was soll ich jetzt denken. Na ja wir machen mal nen Foto Workshop beim nächsten Mal. 

Gruß KamiKarsten


----------



## Levty (17. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> bei mir: schlachtfest


Ich reihe mich ein:



Ist eigentlich fertig, muss morgen nur noch zu Rotwild ins Werk, eine Tasse Tee mit dem Herrn Vogl trinken


----------



## easymtbiker (17. April 2007)

armin`s bauchnabel rötet sich kreisförmig und meine schulter wechselt von rot zu blau zu gelb! tolle farbspiele! nach tattoo, piercing, branding kommt jetzt wounding!!! also weiter machen, leute, ich will eure verletzungen sehen!


----------



## Flugrost (17. April 2007)

Geil, die neuen DT"invisible" Felgen, teuer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (17. April 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Geil, die neuen DT"invisible" Felgen, teuer?


Weiß nicht, Preis war ebenso invisible. Hab einfach mal die Kontonummer angegeben. Seit dem sehe ich meinen Kontostand auch nicht mehr.
Als das invisible Pakte da war, hab ich sie mit verbundenen Augen eingebaut.
War eigenlich nicht schwer, da man keinen Schnellspanner benötigt, und einfach so auf die Steckachse draufsetzen kann.
Eigentlich nur zu empfehlen. Wie es sich fährt, werde ich noch berichten.

So long...


----------



## easymtbiker (17. April 2007)

und was haltet ihr von meinen fox "air" gabeln? sehen doch super aus!!!


und mal völlig bescheiden meinerseits:

*ohne lev und mir wär hier gar nix los!!!*


----------



## Tobsn (17. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> *ohne lev und mir wär hier gar nix los!!!*



Da ist wohl einer gut drauf.
Liegt es daran http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3619525#post3619525


----------



## face-to-ground (17. April 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Geil, die neuen DT"invisible" Felgen, teuer?



tz...das sieht ein blinder mit krückstock, daß das natürlich die mavic invisiblé´s   sind...tztztz schau doch einfach nochmal genau hin! hoffe, lev hatte die mavics auch bestellt und nicht die dt....


----------



## face-to-ground (17. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und was haltet ihr von meinen fox "air" gabeln? sehen doch super aus!!!
> 
> 
> und mal völlig bescheiden meinerseits:
> ...



hmm..deine deutsch nix gut   


@ flugoxid: wieso verwechsle ich was? also dunnemol, als die römer do warn, ham se die anner rhoiseit extra ausgelasse *g*   da hat sich keiner gewehrt...


----------



## easymtbiker (17. April 2007)

guckst du profil gesicht-zur-erde:

Ort:
Fronkedaal
Beruf/Beschäftigung:
*Leidenschaftlicher Deutschlehrer*
Bike:
Specialized Rockhopper (rot)
Stevens 6.6.2 (r.i.p.)
Enik Rennmaschine (ebenfalls rot *gg*)
 

oje, tobsn spioniert meinen beiträgen hinterher.....
komme am 7. auch zur tomate!


----------



## der-tick.de (17. April 2007)

Muss ich hier erst wieder richtig los spammen?

Am 28.04. gibts noch ein Freeride-Workshop Revival... Diesmal max. 6 Personen!


----------



## face-to-ground (17. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> guckst du profil gesicht-zur-erde:
> 
> Ort:
> Fronkedaal
> ...




und jetzt das schlimme....*g* ich bin italiener


----------



## Levty (18. April 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Freeride-Workshop Revival... Diesmal max. 6 Personen!


Dann wäre es schlau, es NICHT in dieses Forum zu setzen, nicht?


----------



## Levty (18. April 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> lev hatte die mavics auch bestellt und nicht die dt....


Also die Naben sind voller Hoffnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. April 2007)

Ich bin zu faul, alles in einen Post zu setzen.


----------



## Levty (18. April 2007)

...wollte es nur mal klar stellen.


----------



## face-to-ground (18. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Also die Naben sind voller Hoffnung.



is das ein ausgestreckter mittelfinger als logo?  

das mit dem spammen haste schon ganz gut drauf...aus dir wird noch was


----------



## zena (18. April 2007)

hi jungs,

ich brauch mal eure hilfe. wer schon fürs vaterland gedient hat oder bei den pfadfindern war kennt sich da bestimmt aus. bei dem ganzen hin und her über gps-orientierung habe ich mich gefragt wie sich unsere urahnen zu ihrer zeit (1975 + -)als das bike erfunden wurde nach karte und kompass orientiert haben.  

hab mir ein wunderschönen original bundeswehr kompass zugelegt und jetzt steh ich da mit karte, lineal und taschenrechner...wie bestimmt man seinen standpunkt auf der karte anhand eines kompasses? und erzählt mir jetzt net ich soll mal für 9 monate zum bund gehen und das dort lernen


----------



## MIBO (18. April 2007)

Tja, beim Bund war ich zwar mal (Instandsetzung), aber mit nem Kompass hatte ich nicht wirklich viel zu tun dort. Ich weiss noch das es wohl prinzipiell zwei grundlegende Arten gibt. Den normalen magnetischen und den Marschkompass, unterscheiden sich darrin das Nor/Süd vertauscht sind. Letzterer ist zur Peilung. So irgendwie war das...
Was du nun aber genaue errechnen willst, dabei kann ich dir nicht helfen, deswegen hab ich ja auch GPS und kein Kompass 
Aber selbst wenn ich es könnte, ich will doch nicht alle 3 Abzweigungen anhalten und rechnen wo ich bin, oder?


----------



## Tobsn (18. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ....mit karte, lineal und taschenrechner



Nur mit Kompass geht das glaub ich net.  
Kuck mal hier.

http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Orientierung_im_Gel%C3%A4nde


----------



## items (18. April 2007)

Servus,
ich hab mal die GPS-Tracks vom Sonntag ins Netz gestellt. Falls die jemand haben möchte, können sie hier runtergeladen werden.

Grüße u. schönen Tag
items


----------



## der-tick.de (18. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> hi jungs,
> 
> ich brauch mal eure hilfe. wer schon fürs vaterland gedient hat oder bei den pfadfindern war kennt sich da bestimmt aus. bei dem ganzen hin und her über gps-orientierung habe ich mich gefragt wie sich unsere urahnen zu ihrer zeit (1975 + -)als das bike erfunden wurde nach karte und kompass orientiert haben.
> 
> hab mir ein wunderschönen original bundeswehr kompass zugelegt und jetzt steh ich da mit karte, lineal und taschenrechner...wie bestimmt man seinen standpunkt auf der karte anhand eines kompasses? und erzählt mir jetzt net ich soll mal für 9 monate zum bund gehen und das dort lernen


Das einzige wozu du den Kompas gebrauchen kannst, ist zum Einnorden der Karte. Danach stehst du wieder allein mit der Karte da. Dann musst du halt die Stelle suchen wo du stehst. Anhand markanter Wegkreuzungen etc. kann man das meist leicht finden. Im PW aufgrund der Wanderrouten erst recht.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. April 2007)

Man braucht zwei Orientierungspunkte, die exakt auf der Karte eingezeichnet sind...vergiss es!!!
Aber einnorden und dann den Verlauf der Wege als Orientierungshilfe nutzen, das geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (18. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Man braucht zwei Orientierungspunkte, die exakt auf der Karte eingezeichnet sind...


Herzlich willkommen bei der Christlichen Seefahrt. Dann misst du den Winkel und über die guten alten Dreiecksberechnungen kannst du dann deine genaue Lage erreichnen. Ich glaub da machen wir bei einer der nächsten Touren doch einen Kurs dafür, oder?


----------



## el Zimbo (18. April 2007)

Ich habe in keiner meiner Karten einen Baum, Kirchturm, etc. so genau eingezeichnet,
dass dieser Kurs Sinn machen würde - dazu braucht man Militäkarten, da is jeder Baum drin...
Aber mit der Zeit kriegt man (und bestimmt irgendwann auch Frau) raus, wie man
anhand von Kurven in Wegen und Höhenlinien ziemlich genau seinen Standpunkt ermittelt.
Dazu muss natürlich der eine oder andere Blick auf die Karte geworfen werden.
Ich hab das erst gelernt, nachdem ich mich des Öfteren verirrt hatte und den Weg zurück wieder finden wollte...


----------



## der-tick.de (18. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich habe in keiner meiner Karten einen Baum, Kirchturm, etc. so genau eingezeichnet,
> dass dieser Kurs Sinn machen würde - dazu braucht man Militäkarten, da is jeder Baum drin...
> Aber mit der Zeit kriegt man (und bestimmt irgendwann auch Frau) raus, wie man
> anhand von Kurven in Wegen und Höhenlinien ziemlich genau seinen Standpunkt ermittelt.
> ...


Also das Militär hat auch nicht viel mehr mehr als die Top50/Top25 Karten. Also die normalen Wanderkarten. Die haben noch Overlays mit speziellen Punkten, aber so wirklich besser ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Bastiaan (18. April 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also das Militär hat auch nicht viel mehr mehr als die Top50/Top25 Karten. Also die normalen Wanderkarten. Die haben noch Overlays mit speziellen Punkten, aber so wirklich besser ist das auch nicht.



aus erfahrung berichte ich (papsi arbeitet bei onkel-nato) dass die gemeinde bessere karten hat als das militär  (hab hier daheim noch ein paar alte militär karten (digital) und die bringen nicht wirklich viel  )


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. April 2007)

Die besten topografischen Karten besitzen die Katasterämter.
Der Weinbietdrop ist aber trotzdem nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## Flugrost (18. April 2007)

@Zena, nie ohne:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (18. April 2007)

darauf habe ich gewartet...bis jemand nen sextant raus kramt


----------



## Bastiaan (18. April 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @Zena, nie ohne:



funktioneirt nich im wald, da man den himmel nicht sieht der wird ja durch unsere mit co2 vergiftete bäumen verdeckt *nick*


----------



## Levty (18. April 2007)

Zena klettert gerne auf Bäume  Dann funzt das mim Ding da oben...


----------



## Bastiaan (18. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Zena klettert gerne auf Bäume  Dann funzt das mim Ding da oben...



ah dann is ja gut.

mal was andres; wie kann man fast 2 minuten so ne sch***e reden 

erst das: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9LZlRoOjRI&mode=related&search=

und dann das: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIem_yDZaBs 

grtz


----------



## strandi (18. April 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ah dann is ja gut.
> 
> mal was andres; wie kann man fast 2 minuten so ne sch***e reden
> 
> ...



angie is doch gar kein fan mehr 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dkn9FeK9ITM


----------



## der-tick.de (18. April 2007)

sie schafft es aber immer noch 1:45 lang zu reden und nichts zu sagen... echt cool! Die würde hier ins Forum passen...


----------



## Quente (18. April 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @Zena, nie ohne:


 

Muss man den oder den anpeilen


----------



## Levty (18. April 2007)

Grad auf Testfahr gewesen:




Bilanz: Porsche, mit noch nicht eingestelltem Fahrwerk. Werde aus allen Steilkurven rausgeschleudert und nach den Drops hüpft das Heck hoch, aber alles wird noch fein justiert...


----------



## easymtbiker (18. April 2007)

testfahrt uffm balkon


----------



## Bastiaan (18. April 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> angie is doch gar kein fan mehr
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dkn9FeK9ITM



habs schon gesehn 

und "nicht dass ihr denkt ich sag das nur, damit ich keine blöde bemerkungen mehr krieg" die is wirklich kein fan mehr, OKAY?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. April 2007)

Hey Lev wann sieht man dieses Blauwild im PW? Ist ein nettes Teil geworden


----------



## Levty (18. April 2007)

Am Sonntag  Hab jendefalls vor es durch die Wälder zu prügeln.
Fährt da jemand? Ansonsten eine Runde um die HDer Trails... ihr seid eingeladen.


----------



## zena (19. April 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> aus erfahrung berichte ich (papsi arbeitet bei onkel-nato) dass die gemeinde bessere karten hat als das militär  (hab hier daheim noch ein paar alte militär karten (digital) und die bringen nicht wirklich viel  )



oh waja  legt euch net mitm basti an, sonst kommt er noch mim panzer  

habe erst mal feststellen müssen dass meine pw-karten ausgabe 1994 sind, seit dem haben biker den boden bestimmt umgestaltet. werde mir neuere auflagen kaufen und auch die netten utensilien wie z.b. sextant, wasserwaage, lineal, kompass, morgenstern und rechenschieber...obs dafür eine extrafach geben könnte im deuter? 
sinnvoller ist wahrscheinlich die mitnahme eines gps  (weil leichter) und einiger ersatzbatterien. 
naja bin ja mal gespannt, das ganze orientierungslatein lern ich hoffentlich auf diesem kurs bei der dimb. aus diesem grunde bin ich die nächsten 2 samstage nicht dabei, also dürft ihr ohne schlechten gewissen (diesen charakterzug besitzen nicht viele von euch) heizen.
...die erste orientierungs-lektion wird das auffinden des veranstaltungsortes Obertrubach im frankenländle sein...leider hat das bunnymobil kein navi, aber ich könnts wie der maddin machen:

"suche bordingenieur für koordinatenberechnung und als kopilot" 

viel spaß ihr velo-nautiker


----------



## el Zimbo (19. April 2007)

Moin Zena!

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und Erfolg bei den Kursen.
Du wirst fahrtechnisch ganz sicher nicht die schlechteste sein.

Bis baahald!


----------



## zena (19. April 2007)

danke schön,
das hoff ich auch, sonst


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. April 2007)

@ Zena. Drück dir mal die Daumen, dass alles so läuft wie du es dir vorgestellt hast. Dein Leistungsniveau hat sich ja im letzten halben Jahr vervielfacht  

Und für die Daheim- und Zurückgebliebenen  
Samstag 1000h Abfahrt Gimmeldingen mit grobe Richtung Norden mit anschließendem Schwenk in westliche Richtung   
Das Wetter wird ja ab Freitag wieder Temperaturen mit einer 2... vor dem °C anzeigen. Also kurzes Leibchen und Camelback voll.


----------



## zena (19. April 2007)

viel spaß auch von mir  
aufgrund der einsetzenden klimakatastrophe darf auch oben ohne gebikt werden, gilt nur für die die sich`s leisten können  und schön einschmieren  sonst hautkrebsrisiko-alarm


----------



## el Zimbo (19. April 2007)

Hello Mr. Wolfman!

Ich bin am Samstag auch am Start, sogar mit Verstärkung...
Gibbet wat neues für mich, oder bleiben wir auf bekannten Pfaden?
Die Mücke würde wohl gerne mal wieder auf den Stabenberg, aber der freut sich auch über andere Trails.
Für ihn gilt zur Zeit die 2-Berge-Regel, ich selbst bin nur zeitlich eingeschränkt.
Also wenn ihr einkehrt und ich noch nicht den dritten Berg gesehen hab, dann verdünnisier ich mich...

Ma sieht sich!

PS: Nur 2 Grad Celsius, und dann kurzes Gewand?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> PS: Nur 2 Grad Celsius, und dann kurzes Gewand?



@ Zimbo du hast die .... übersehen  Dat sind wildcats oder uff pälzisch wilde Katzen die für alles stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (19. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Am Sonntag  Hab jendefalls vor es durch die Wälder zu prügeln.
> Fährt da jemand? Ansonsten eine Runde um die HDer Trails... ihr seid eingeladen.



nunja, ich würde am sonntag fahren, hab ja samstags kene zeit.



zena schrieb:


> oh waja  legt euch net mitm basti an, sonst kommt er noch mim panzer



 so siehts aus, hab ich als kleines kind schon immer gesagt, macht ganz schön eindruck  

deswegen wohn ich ja auch hier (weil papsi in heidelberg arbeitet für unsere königin ^^) sonst würde ich immer noch im flachland wohnen (au weia, wenn ich zurück muss nach holland verkauf ich glaub ich mein bike , was will man dort denn mit einem mtb  )


----------



## der-tick.de (19. April 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ...sonst würde ich immer noch im flachland wohnen (au weia, wenn ich zurück muss nach holland verkauf ich glaub ich mein bike , was will man dort denn mit einem mtb  )


Deiche rauf und runter fahren... Beim Klimawandel (Meeresspiegelanstieg) bleibt in 10 Jahren von Holland eh nichts mehr übrig.  
Kauf dir dann ein Tretboot!


----------



## Bastiaan (19. April 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Deiche rauf und runter fahren... Beim Klimawandel (Meeresspiegelanstieg) bleibt in 10 Jahren von Holland eh nichts mehr übrig.
> Kauf dir dann ein Tretboot!



momeenntt, nich so schnell mein lieber, in 10 jahren is der ganze westen (sprich: der unnötige teil von holland) verschwunden, aber der osten(sprich: da wo ich her komm)  liegt etwa ganze 100 meter über dem meer, und wird dann in 10 jahren noch 95 meter drüber liegen.


----------



## der-tick.de (19. April 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> momeenntt, nich so schnell mein lieber, in 10 jahren is der ganze westen (sprich: der unnötige teil von holland) verschwunden, aber der osten(sprich: da wo ich her komm)  liegt etwa ganze 100 meter über dem meer, und wird dann in 10 jahren noch 95 meter drüber liegen.


Also ich hab mal in Erdkunde gelernt, dass der höchste Punkt Hollands 75m über dem Meer leigt... Aber sicher das ist immernoch Oberhalb des Meeresspiegels in 10 Jahren.


----------



## el Zimbo (19. April 2007)

Könnt ihr euch an Strandis legendären CC-Tourenprofile aus Dänemark erinnern?    
Wenn nicht lernste halt richtig gut fahren und gehst Jibben auf der Street so mit trials und styles...


----------



## der-tick.de (19. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch an Strandis legendären CC-Tourenprofile aus Dänemark erinnern?
> Wenn nicht lernste halt richtig gut fahren und gehst Jibben auf der Street so mit trials und styles...


Also in Belgien war ich schon in Landstrichen, da wirst du sicher genauso viele Höhenmeter/km wie in der Pfalz schaffen, obwohl der längste anstieg 50hm lang ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (19. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch an Strandis legendären CC-Tourenprofile aus Dänemark erinnern?
> Wenn nicht lernste halt richtig gut fahren und gehst Jibben auf der Street so mit trials und styles...



heee moment...hab´s immerhin bei dem marathon auf 700hm gebracht...verteilt auf 103km


----------



## el Zimbo (19. April 2007)

Hey alter Schwede!

Ich dachte eher an deine Trainingsrunden mit den geschätzen 70hm auf 100km... 
Und sonst - wie läuft's so bei dir da oben?

Gruß, de Zimbo.


----------



## Bastiaan (19. April 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> heee moment...hab´s immerhin bei dem marathon auf 700hm gebracht...verteilt auf 103km



immerhin, in holland wäre man bei der strecke vllt. max. bei 70-100 hm.


----------



## der-tick.de (19. April 2007)

Da fält mir wieder ein nettes Höhenprofil aus Laax ein... Wohlgemerkt mit dem Bike:
ca. 70km an einem Tag und 12.000 Höhenmeter (nur runter). Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von ca 45km/h!
Das war der Adrenalinträchtigste Tag meines Lebens...


----------



## OZM (19. April 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ... Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von ca 45km/h! ...



das kenn ich, mein Tacho spinnt auch immer wenn die Batterie leer wird  

OZM


----------



## Bastiaan (19. April 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> das kenn ich, mein Tacho spinnt auch immer wenn die Batterie leer wird
> 
> OZM



 oder einfach die radgröße etwas größer einstellen


----------



## strandi (19. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hey alter Schwede!
> 
> Ich dachte eher an deine Trainingsrunden mit den geschätzen 70hm auf 100km...
> Und sonst - wie läuft's so bei dir da oben?
> ...



Nenn mich bloss net Schwede...die haben nämlich alle irgendwie ne Schraube locker  Plane gerade meinen Um-/Rückzug nach Dänemark. Die sind wenigstens lustig  Ansonten hab ich heute meine 66 eingeschickt  Hab den Rebound am WE geschrottet 
Und bei Dir?


----------



## zena (19. April 2007)

oh gott, männer und schätzen 

@basti: heirate doch ein pfälzer mädschen am besstern aus der wein-und winzer-dynastie (weil genung kohle für bikes) und lass holland doch absaufen, deine königin wirds dir net übel nehmen. die hat doch auch einen deutschen geheiratet wenn ich mich net irre  

@tick: 12000 hm abwärts an einem tag?  musste immer so übertreiben? meine mama sagte immer: kind heb dir auch was für den nächsten tag auf, net alles auf einmal vernichten...(ok, bei mir gings um schokolade net um höhenmeter)  

[email protected] all die onnere: geschwindigkeit wird überbewertet


----------



## easymtbiker (19. April 2007)

tja, bin das woe auch nich da.... und wenn meine pläne alle klappen, die 4 darauf folgenden auch nich... keine pw- tour mehr, keine lästereien von wolfi oder rösti 
zena, wünsche dir viel spass auf dem kurs! zeig den mal, was n richtiger kantenklatscher ist! 

anruf heute von toxoholics: die eine gabel knackst in der krone/ lenkstangenaufnahme. 10min später nochmal anruf: die andere knackst auch... oje, ich hoffe, das wird auf garantie gewechselt, sonst wirds teuer....

100km- maras mit 700hm? welches land war das nochmal- ich mach n grossen bogen rum! 
und 12000hm mit 45kmh ist realistisch! halt alles auf asphalt!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. April 2007)

Maddin du wirst uns fehlen  Bin mal gespannt bei dir wie kulant Fox bei Gabeln ist. Drück dir aber die Daumen, dass alles positiv verläuft und wenn nicht, schnapp dir einen aus der Dynastie deines kleinen Bruders und lass den mal bei Tox vorsprechen. Bei Blauwild hat dat ja auch geklappt  Wahrscheinlich hat er kostenlosen Reparaturservice sowie lebenslange Garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (19. April 2007)

Ich bin nicht sein kleiner Bruder. Ich bin sein Lehrer 
Achwas... ich hab dem Martin gesagt er solle abnehmen. 
Aber ey, noch ein Grund mehr sich eine Marzocchi zu kaufen .

Alpha packt aus:
Verbaler Angriff gegen mich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3626251&postcount=13037
und
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3627152&postcount=13049

  Lev ist am Boden zerstört... 

(Ganze Geschichte: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=28304&page=522 )


----------



## der-tick.de (20. April 2007)

Also die Bikearena in Laax hat den mir als schnellste Strecke bekannten Downhill. 

Die Strecke ist rund 7km lang und bewältigt 12xx Höhenmeter. Die Gondelbahn nach oben braucht weniger als 10 Minuten! 
Und du schaffst es dort 10x am Tag runter zu brettern. Macht also rund 70km und 12.000hm. Das ist was für Junkies....  
Danach fährst du mit Tempo 200 über die Autobahn und gehst noch nach hinten um dein Bike zu putzen weil ja gerade vor dir nix passiert. (ok, das ist jetzt übertrieben)


----------



## der-tick.de (20. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sein kleiner Bruder. Ich bin sein Lehrer
> Achwas... ich hab dem Martin gesagt er solle abnehmen.
> Aber ey, noch ein Grund mehr sich eine Marzocchi zu kaufen .
> 
> ...


Hat er da nicht recht?


----------



## OZM (20. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Alpha packt aus:
> Verbaler Angriff gegen mich:...



@ Lev,
ich kenne nur den einen (ersten) Film vom Alpha und ein paar Kommentare,  und bin über den aktuellen Stand vom Star und seinen Fans nicht mehr im Bilde, kann mir aber denken in welche Richtung das geht (ich war ja schließlich auch mal jung  ). Laß den Alpha in Ruhe und such Dir Gegner, keine Opfer  

OZM


----------



## el Zimbo (20. April 2007)

FEIERABEND!!!

Wenn jemand lustig ist, am Sonntag zu biken könnt ihr mir gerne eine sms schicken...
Und sonst schönes Wochenende, oder bis morgen.


----------



## face-to-ground (20. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sein kleiner Bruder. Ich bin sein Lehrer
> Achwas... ich hab dem Martin gesagt er solle abnehmen.
> Aber ey, noch ein Grund mehr sich eine Marzocchi zu kaufen .




marzocchi...klar...die kommt ja auch aus italien - die kann nur was taugen.

@ ozm: de maddin wehrt sich net und gegen mich traut er sich noch net


----------



## Bastiaan (20. April 2007)

zena schrieb:


> @basti: heirate doch ein pfälzer mädschen am besstern aus der wein-und winzer-dynastie (weil genung kohle für bikes) und lass holland doch absaufen, deine königin wirds dir net übel nehmen. die hat doch auch einen deutschen geheiratet wenn ich mich net irre



stimmt meine königin wirds mir nicht übel nehmen, holländer bin ich dann aber immer noch (reisepass) also: holländische steuern, versicherung usw. usf.
ja, mit der pfälzerin....hab ja noch zeit die richtige, mit ausreichend geld zu finden 

und ja unsre königin hat en deutscher geheiratet, der is aber mittlerweile abgekratzt.



mal was anderes: wer wie was wann und wo morgen(samstag)? ich glaub, das wurde schonmal gesagt, habs aber verpasst weil ich dachteïch kann da eh nich mit" aberrrrr, ich kann morgen doch mit.
wär jemand so nett, mir mitzuteilen wann und wo am samstag? danke!

grtz


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. April 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> mal was anderes: wer wie was wann und wo morgen(samstag)? ich glaub, das wurde schonmal gesagt, habs aber verpasst weil ich dachteïch kann da eh nich mit" aberrrrr, ich kann morgen doch mit.
> wär jemand so nett, mir mitzuteilen wann und wo am samstag? danke!
> 
> grtz



Gucks du Spam 2934


----------



## Bastiaan (20. April 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Gucks du Spam 2934



danke, hiermit teile ich dann mit:

ich bin morgen dabei.....leider ohne powerriegel   die sind nämlich alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (20. April 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> danke, hiermit teile ich dann mit:
> 
> ich bin morgen dabei.....leider ohne powerriegel   die sind nämlich alle



der REWE hat bis 22 Uhr offen


----------



## Bastiaan (20. April 2007)

han schrieb:


> der REWE hat bis 22 Uhr offen



 und der hat richtige powerriegel wie decathlon die hat? 

die vom decathlon sind nämlich die besten *nick*


----------



## easymtbiker (20. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sein kleiner Bruder. Ich bin sein Lehrer


ja, stimmt, ein lustiges lehrer- schüler- verhältnis. jedes mal, wenn der lehrer das maul aufmacht, wird er verprügelt! 



face-to-ground schrieb:


> @ ozm: de maddin wehrt sich net und gegen mich traut er sich noch net


wie ozm schon sagte: such dir gegner, keine opfer. also, werd mal reifer, älter und lerne niveauvolle beiträge zu schreiben, vielleicht tunke ich dann mal in den verbalen morast! 


oje, marzocchi... hab mir überlegt, für mein cc-bike eine zuzulegen, aber entweder unter 2kg, dafür max. 160-er scheibe (damit 85kg abbremsen:  ) oder 200-er scheibe und ne gabel weit über 2kg.
und die fr gabeln... naja, wenn man die erst mal 1000km einfahren muss, damit aus den anfänglichen 70mm federweg die versprochenen 160 werden... sorry, ich bleibe bei fox!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. April 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> und der hat richtige powerriegel wie decathlon die hat?
> 
> die vom decathlon sind nämlich die besten *nick*


Und was machen wir mit dir, wenn du nicht mehr kannst, weil dir der dekatlonische Riegel fehlt????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTXbMCOywVY


----------



## Bastiaan (20. April 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Und was machen wir mit dir, wenn du nicht mehr kannst, weil dir der dekatlonische Riegel fehlt????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTXbMCOywVY



hähä, auch mit riegel schaff ich, genau so wie ohne, nur 2 berge.
aber son tripple whopper könnt ich vertragen, das haste jetzt versprochen, den krieg ich morgen! sonst...sonst...sonst ruf ich mein papsi, der kommt mit dem panzer und macht dich platt


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. April 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> sonst...sonst...sonst ruf ich mein papsi, der kommt mit dem panzer und macht dich platt



Streit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. April 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Streit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 127055


#

Wuffi,du wirst do nicht!!!!!!!!!
Gruß Guru


----------



## Quente (21. April 2007)

@ Bastiaan


Nimm eine Blinde (Entschuldigung an Betroffene) mit viiiiiel Geld, die Augen werden Ihr schon aufgehen und du gehst noch als Wunderheiler in die Geschichte ein.


----------



## easymtbiker (21. April 2007)

ähm, kann mir jemand übersetzen? manche beiträge hier sind echt realsatire...
fleisch oder nicht

und nicht nur biken ist gefährlich:


----------



## Levty (21. April 2007)

Martin ist im Fernsehen, Martin ist im Fernsehen!
Und: Fleisch! Gestern 3 Steaks auf der Neckarwiese verdrückt


----------



## easymtbiker (21. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Und: Fleisch! Gestern 3 Steaks auf der Neckarwiese verdrückt


der beste beweis dafür, dass fleisch den intelligenzwachstum massiv verhindert! 

es ist jetzt 10:00 und die anderen beginnen gerade ihre pw- tour bzw. zecken einsammeln, während ich gemütlich rumlungere und mir noch ne runde schlaf gönne


----------



## Bastiaan (21. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> der beste beweis dafür, dass fleisch den intelligenzwachstum massiv verhindert!
> 
> es ist jetzt 10:00 und die anderen beginnen gerade ihre pw- tour bzw. zecken einsammeln, während ich gemütlich rumlungere und mir noch ne runde schlaf gönne



guten tag du faultier 
also bis jetzt hab ich keine zecken gefunden, muss aber unter der dusche nomma gut suchen. doch i-wie hab ich angst, sonst passiert mir ja auch ein ufnall 

achja, dankeschön für die schöne fahrt heude, und fürs viele warten 

grtz


----------



## Levty (21. April 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> also bis jetzt hab ich keine zecken gefunden


Spätestens wenn du bei der Unterwäsche angekommen bist, wirst du etwas in der Größenordnung finden.

Habe heute mein Alternativprogram gestartet: Joggen
Eine Woche fangen die Bikes jetzt Staub


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. April 2007)

@ Lev was ist mit dir passiert. Ruhst du dich ggf. auf deinem Jungenteil, oder heißt das bei dir auch schon Altenteil, aus  
Konnten gestern sogar eine Gruppe von 20 ostgotischen Leutzgen begeistern, als wir die Treppen bei Lambrecht herunterfuhren. Die Wortwahl würde hier zuweit führen  
Kurz vorm Weinbiet sogar noch einen Snakebit beim uphill holt   
Schöne Tour mit wenigen Ausfällen.


----------



## face-to-ground (22. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wie ozm schon sagte: such dir gegner, keine opfer. also, werd mal reifer, älter und lerne niveauvolle beiträge zu schreiben, vielleicht tunke ich dann mal in den verbalen morast!



jetzt mal ganz im ernst... *g* DU bist kein gegner für mich.
wenn ich mich an den ganzen krempel halte, den du da aufzählst, müsste ich mir ja das dumm gebabbel sparen. wenn ich das tu und nur noch schreibe, wo niveau herrscht, würde ich hier nicht lesen. in folge dessen würde ich ja den großteil vom dumm gebabbel verpassen. glaubst du denn ernsthaft, daß ich, wenn ich eine niveauvolle konversation suche, mich dann noch mit jemand abgeben würde der "im verbalen morast" wühlt?    

außerdem legst du ne logik an den tag, die ich eher bei ner frau (ok..und wieder geht ein kleiner obulus an die chauvi-kasse... ) vermutet hätte....wir sollen aufhören dumm zu babbeln, damit du dann mal damit anfängst?


----------



## guru39 (22. April 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> jetzt mal ganz im ernst... *g* DU bist kein gegner für mich.
> wenn ich mich an den ganzen krempel halte, den du da aufzählst, müsste ich mir ja das dumm gebabbel sparen. wenn ich das tu und nur noch schreibe, wo niveau herrscht, würde ich hier nicht lesen. in folge dessen würde ich ja den großteil vom dumm gebabbel verpassen. glaubst du denn ernsthaft, daß ich, wenn ich eine niveauvolle konversation suche, mich dann noch mit jemand abgeben würde der "im verbalen morast" wühlt?
> 
> außerdem legst du ne logik an den tag, die ich eher bei ner frau (ok..und wieder geht ein kleiner obulus an die chauvi-kasse... ) vermutet hätte....wir sollen aufhören dumm zu babbeln, damit du dann mal damit anfängst?



awa echt 
Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. April 2007)

Die andere Art Luft in Reifen zu belassen.


----------



## Tobsn (23. April 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Die andere Art Luft in Reifen zu belassen.    ...



Legt Euch mal ordentliche Ventile zu *DuckUndWeg*


----------



## kawilli (23. April 2007)

*@Olli und Dave* Danke für die aufmunternden aber völlig unzutreffenden Mutzusprüche an Zena. Dieser Kurs ist scheinbar doch nicht so einfach wie gedacht. Aber Olli deine guten Worte an den Fahrtechnik Lehrer waren toll er hat sich echt Mühe mit ihr gegeben. Sie muß ganz schön leiden aber das packt sie schon.  

schöne Grüße an alle Sofabiker von unserer fast Mtb Guidein


----------



## Levty (23. April 2007)

Wie ist denn Zenas Guide Wochenende verlaufen?

Grüße.


----------



## Flugrost (23. April 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Legt Euch mal ordentliche Ventile zu *DuckUndWeg*



So man sie nicht mit dem Plasteschutzmützchen zusammen rausdreht, sind die schon ganz ordentlich, die Franzosen...


----------



## Tobsn (23. April 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...Plasteschutzmützchen...



So was benutz doch schon lang keiner mehr,.... nicht gefühlsecht...


----------



## dave (23. April 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> *@Olli und Dave* Danke für die aufmunternden aber völlig unzutreffenden Mutzusprüche an Zena.



Echt? Was die Fahrtechnik angeht, kenn' ich halt eine Kurs-Absolventin die  nur halb so gut unterwegs ist wie Zena. Insofern mach' ich mir in diesem Punkt halt keine Sorgen. 
Und auch in den Rest wird sie bestimmt noch schaukeln! *daumendrück*


----------



## easymtbiker (23. April 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> So was benutz doch schon lang keiner mehr,.... nicht gefühlsecht...


schön! tobsn wird endlich n richtiger mann! 
hab heute das erste mal laupheim tangiert.... scheint ja noch langweiliger als gp zu sein.... 

@wolfi: fährst du etwa mit tankstellen-poser- ventilen rum? 



kawilli schrieb:


> *@Olli und Dave* Danke für die aufmunternden aber völlig unzutreffenden Mutzusprüche an Zena.


oh, hört sich ja heftig an. ich glaube ich mache keine guide ausbildung....
aber sag der sssena ma aufmunternde grüsse von mir. vielleicht bekommt sie wegen den blümchen am bike n paar bonus- B- punkte?


----------



## dave (24. April 2007)

So sieht die praktische Fahrprüfung übrigens beim "Bike Guide Südtirol" aus:
http://media.bytesinmotion.com/BikeGuidePruefung.avi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. April 2007)

dave schrieb:


> So sieht die praktische Fahrprüfung übrigens beim "Bike Guide Südtirol" aus:
> http://media.bytesinmotion.com/BikeGuidePruefung.avi



In jedem von uns steckt ein Bikeguide


----------



## el Zimbo (24. April 2007)

...ob Alpha Centauri da auch mit gemacht hat?


----------



## kawilli (24. April 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Echt? Was die Fahrtechnik angeht, kenn' ich halt eine Kurs-Absolventin die  nur halb so gut unterwegs ist wie Zena. Insofern mach' ich mir in diesem Punkt halt keine Sorgen.
> Und auch in den Rest wird sie bestimmt noch schaukeln! *daumendrück*



Also im Moment sieht es gar nicht so gut aus. Zwar hat sie die Fahrtechnik Einheiten recht gut gemeistert doch seit zwei Tagen versucht sie eine völlig gemeine Ü 30% Rampe zu bewältigen und hat bisher versagt. Das Ding ist hundsgemein, steil wie ne Skischanze und lang. Außerdem hat sie von allen das schwerste Bike und den kurzen Vorbau um den Serpentinenkurs zu meistern. Tja und jetzt fließen schon die Tränen und ich muß jeden Tag Therapeut spielen. Hoffentlich geht das nicht alles in die Hose. Drückt mal alle die Daumen!  

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Levty (24. April 2007)

Ha, die Zena wird nicht versagen.
Du musst dir dabei denken:
Ich werde besser. Ich bin besser. Ich schaffe es.
(self fullfilling prophecy: Klick )

Hilft Wunder, habe schon mehrmals die Erfahrung gemacht. Und man muss es laut sagen, überzeugt wirken. Nicht für die anderen, für sich selbst


----------



## face-to-ground (24. April 2007)

naja..statt ner selbsterfüllenden prophezeiung reicht es, mit etwas ego an die sache zu gehen und vor allem mit kleinen schritten den weg zu gehen, statt alles auf einmal zu wollen...
im grunde genommen hätte ich auch so ein fahrtechnikseminar nötig, müsste aber auch wieder viel mehr zeit mit dem rad im acker verbringen, damit das überhaupt was bringt. da das zur zeit nich drin ist, mach ich halt einfach meinem nick alle ehre, wenn ich dann doch mal wieder irgendwo fahre


----------



## Flugrost (25. April 2007)

...*SPAM!*


_nur so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2007)

Was geht am Samstag?
Ich will am liebsten kein Weinbiet und keine Kalmit sehen.


----------



## eL (25. April 2007)

is das visier deines vollgesichtshelmes beschlagen!


----------



## Levty (25. April 2007)

eL schrieb:


> is das visier deines vollgesichtshelmes beschlagen!


Eine Frage fängt mit einem Verb an. Oder eine nicht-Frage endet mit einem Ausrufezeichen.
Was von beidem jetzt?


----------



## face-to-ground (25. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Eine Frage fängt mit einem Verb an. Oder eine nicht-Frage endet mit einem Ausrufezeichen.
> Was von beidem jetzt?



siehste doch...beides  

@flugrost: tztztz... hättest wenigstens gescheit spämmen können und irgend nen ellenlangen text reinkopiert  

der tag naht, an dem ich mein rad mit krummem lenker bekommen werde - dann werde ich euch mal mit meiner anwesenheit beglücken, auf einer eurer touren (und der abwesenheit von allem, was wichtig ist, um im wald voranzukommen)


----------



## eL (25. April 2007)

det war ne antwort man




iss det so schwer?


----------



## eL (25. April 2007)

DAS
war eben eine frage.


----------



## Tobsn (25. April 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...*SPAM!*
> 
> 
> _nur so



Und wann präsentierst Du uns die Ergebnisse Deines Süd-Pfalz Ausfluges.


----------



## easymtbiker (25. April 2007)

dave schrieb:


> So sieht die praktische Fahrprüfung übrigens beim "Bike Guide Südtirol" aus:
> http://media.bytesinmotion.com/BikeGuidePruefung.avi


   hilfe!!!! ich kann das nicht!!!! wer kann mir das beibringen? so werde ich nie die bike-guide- prüfung schaffen!!!

aber die anforderungen bei zena`s ausbildung scheinen ja schon übertrieben hart zu sein.... mir is ja schon zu ohren gekommen, dass die dimb- ausbildung nicht so hoch angesehen wird wie die dav- ausbildung und die dimb daher sich um ne "anspruchsvollere" prüfung bemüht....



Levty schrieb:


> Eine Frage fängt mit einem Verb an. Oder eine nicht-Frage endet mit einem Ausrufezeichen.
> Was von beidem jetzt?


oh du-keine ahnung! guckst du hier:
imbissbuden- deutschlisten and repeat!  

die gabeln sin zurück vom service- 2x neue tauchrohre aus garantie, und die haben sogar die krallen gleich mit eingeschlagen- was für ein prima service! fox! 

so- muss jetzt weiter lernen. gehe in 2 wochen in einen bike- urlaub und der organisator möchte, dass wir die gps- daten auswendig kennen  




ach ja, zufallstreffer, aber lasst uns die antwort* #3000 *hier feiern!!!


----------



## Flugrost (26. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Eine Frage fängt mit einem Verb an. Oder eine nicht-Frage endet mit einem Ausrufezeichen.
> Was von beidem jetzt?


Lev fängt an zu differenzieren! Dat Küken muss hiermit in die Erwachsenenwelt aufgenommen werden. Welcome! 


			
				Tops schrieb:
			
		

> Und wann präsentierst Du uns die Ergebnisse Deines Süd-Pfalz Ausfluges.


Mitte Mai bis Anfang Juno - dann aber bitte mit Knie und Schienschenkelchenbeschützung. 


			
				ftground schrieb:
			
		

> @flugrost: tztztz... hättest wenigstens gescheit spämmen können und irgend nen ellenlangen text reinkopiert


Werter Forumsgenosse, das war die reinste Form von Spam. Ich meinerseits bin sehr stolz auf diesen Post alldieweil sich wenige im gleichen Abstraktionsgrad finden lassen. 
...in Bälde biete ich ein Fullfacespamseminar an, in dem die 360°-No-Brain Performances Basiswissen darstellt. Einige kenne ich, die weiterführende Protektion bei genau diesem Kurs dringlich mit sich führen sollten...


----------



## Levty (26. April 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lev fängt an zu differenzieren! Dat Küken muss hiermit in die Erwachsenenwelt aufgenommen werden. Welcome!


Juchu! Endlich. Endlich habe ich es geschafft. Ich wollte schon immer dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (26. April 2007)

Moin!

Ich bin am Samstach auch dabei - ich finde wir sollten eine Tour über Weinbiet und Kalmit machen...nur für den Tick


----------



## Tobsn (26. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...ich finde wir sollten eine Tour über Weinbiet und Kalmit machen...



LANGWEILIG!!!



el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...nur für den Tick...



Das ist natürlich ein Grund.


----------



## der-tick.de (26. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin am Samstach auch dabei - ich finde wir sollten eine Tour über Weinbiet und Kalmit machen...nur für den Tick


Zumindest denkt mal einer an mich! 
Wie wäre es mit einer Tour nach Rust?


----------



## MIBO (26. April 2007)

So, hab nun endlich mein neues Bike erhalten  

Nur bei der Grösse bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich richtig beraten wurde  








passt das?


----------



## der-tick.de (26. April 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> So, hab nun endlich mein neues Bike erhalten
> 
> Nur bei der Grösse bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich richtig beraten wurde
> 
> ...


Hast du da etwa 24" genommen? 
Gut gemacht. Genau das richtige Bike zum Trialen.


----------



## MIBO (26. April 2007)

Ja, ist ein 24" ...ich finde auch das es mir sehr gut steht


----------



## der-tick.de (26. April 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein 24" ...ich finde auch das es mir sehr gut steht


Geht schon fast in richtung BMX... 
Sozusagen ein Vollgefedertes BMX.


----------



## Bastiaan (26. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin am Samstach auch dabei - ich finde wir sollten eine Tour über Weinbiet und Kalmit machen...nur für den Tick



wohin is mir ziemlich schnuppe, da ich eh wieder nach 2 bergen heimfahr 
aber ich kann mal wieder (vorerst das letzte mal denk ich) am samstag dabei sein.

edit: hab am montag mein bike zumd ecathlon gebracht; gratis 1. inspektion, muss man ja ausnutzen. dann wollte ich gestern biken, hatte alle sachen schon gepackt, mach das garagentor auf....bike weg   zu dumm sich zu merken dass sein bike beim decathlon steht  

und was haben die dort gemacht? NIX, aber was solls, war ja gratis


----------



## strandi (26. April 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> und was haben die dort gemacht? NIX, aber was solls, war ja gratis



ich kann dein bike auch gratis inspizieren...wenn ich nix dran machen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (26. April 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> ich kann dein bike auch gratis inspizieren...wenn ich nix dran machen muss



stell dir vor, DAS kann sogar ich, als völliger n00b, noch.
ich musste sogar selbst noch ein paar sachen einstellen.

nungut, ich hab gefragt ob die die bremsEN einstellen könnten, so gefragt, so getan. jedoch nur die vorder bremsE (plural-singular  )
aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## face-to-ground (26. April 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Werter Forumsgenosse, das war die reinste Form von Spam. Ich meinerseits bin sehr stolz auf diesen Post alldieweil sich wenige im gleichen Abstraktionsgrad finden lassen.
> ...in Bälde biete ich ein Fullfacespamseminar an, in dem die 360°-No-Brain Performances Basiswissen darstellt. Einige kenne ich, die weiterführende Protektion bei genau diesem Kurs dringlich mit sich führen sollten...



wow...essentiell-abstrakter spam - ich habe nur sagen über diese altehrwürdige form des spammens gehört - wusste aber nicht, daß es noch meister gibt, welche sie praktizieren. wenn mein ego es zulassen würde, wäre ich jetzt vor ehrfurcht vor dir auf die knie gefallen.   

hmm..daß sich jemand von deinem stand und wissen noch mit fullfacespam und 360-no-brainern abgibt ist aber irgendwie schon verwunderlich  

ich für meinen teil werde einfach an meinen fähigkeiten des "spam" arbeiten, ohne weiterführende spezialisierungen


----------



## Flugrost (26. April 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wow...essentiell-abstrakter spam ...



Hier extra für Dich - Spam mal fotorealistisch (wenn auch nicht appetitlich)


----------



## Bad-Ass (27. April 2007)

Moin Moin
Würde gerne mal wissen *wann* und *wo* am samstach?


----------



## el Zimbo (27. April 2007)

Ja, darauf hab ich auch noch keine Antwort gekriegt... 
Wenn das nix mehr wird verschwören wir uns halt gegen den Rest der Welt.


----------



## der-tick.de (27. April 2007)

Wann steht schon fest, würde ich sagen. 
14 Uhr irgendwo am Waldrand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (27. April 2007)

...wir könnten auch mal wieder in DÜW oder in Leistadt starten und den Bismarckturm rocken.

14 Uhr...träum weiter Tick!

Ich hätte zwar nix gegen eine humane Startzeit, vor allem weil ich am Samstag vor der Tour noch am Bike rumschrauben muss,
aber so um elf sollte es spätestens losgehen - bin aber auch nicht gegen ein Treffen um 10:00 Uhr, hab mich dran gewöhnt...


----------



## der-tick.de (27. April 2007)

Ich geh heut Abend mal wieder meine Leber trainieren... 
Und ich muss eindlich mal wieder ausschlafen.  

Es gibt doch immer die Leute die früher aussteigen, dann steig ich halt später ein. Sozusagen als Austauschspieler!


----------



## dave (27. April 2007)

Kurze Zwischenfrage ... 
Fährt einer von Euch zufälligerweise zum Garda-Festival und könnte mir von 'nem Kumpel dort unten was mitbringen?


----------



## el Zimbo (27. April 2007)

Bitte kein Drogenhandel über's Forum!  
Und jetzt zurück zu Samstag...


----------



## dave (27. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Bitte kein Drogenhandel über's Forum!
> Und jetzt zurück zu Samstag...



Ich selber werd' morgen - wenn überhaupt - erst später mit OZM dazustoßen.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. April 2007)

Ich treff jetzt mal ne Entscheidung:

Samstag, 10:30 Uhr am Faß in Bad Dürkheim.
(ich parke immer gleich vorne am Kreisel)
Drei Hügel Minimum bei maximalem Spaßfaktor...


----------



## strandi (27. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Drei Hügel Minimum bei maximalem Spaßfaktor...



 boah zimbo, haste trainiert?


----------



## Bastiaan (27. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich treff jetzt mal ne Entscheidung:
> 
> Samstag, 10:30 Uhr am Faß in Bad Dürkheim.
> (ich parke immer gleich vorne am Kreisel)
> Drei Hügel Minimum bei maximalem Spaßfaktor...



 wieso denn immer so weit, gimmeldingen is doch auch in ordnung


----------



## Kelme (27. April 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ... gimmeldingen is doch auch in ordnung


Genau! Dann könnte man ausnahmsweise mal auf das Winebeat und die Kalmit fahren. Da kommt man ja sonst nie hin .


K.


----------



## Bastiaan (27. April 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Genau! Dann könnte man ausnahmsweise mal auf das Winebeat und die Kalmit fahren. Da kommt man ja sonst nie hin .
> 
> 
> K.



  genau....
naja vllt. hat die mudda ja lust morgens früh auf zu stehen un mich zu fahren, mal fragen.

p.s. OB ich mit fahr ist eh unklar weil ich mir letzte woche beim fahren das knie angestoßen hab (ganz schön heftig, beim letzten downhill) und kaum noch laufen konnte, jetzt gings etwas besser also hab ich mir gestern gedacht "ich geh mal biken" und jetzt kann ich wieder kaum laufen  

naja, mal gucken....

grtz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (27. April 2007)

@Strandinator:
Armin, Andreas und Co. sind schuld...vier Berge gehen schon, zwei sind definitiv zu wenig  
Fünf hab ich noch net probiert, dafür reicht nie die Zeit und das muss ja auch nicht sein,
sonst ende ich noch wie Tobsn oder Maddin...
Aber nachwievor geht's gemütlich hoch!

@Bastiaaaaan:
Sorry, aber da bin ich am Sonntag schon und Abwechslung rules!


Also nochmal auf dieser Seite:
Samstag, 10:30 Uhr am Faß in Bad Dürkheim.
(ich parke immer gleich vorne am Kreisel)
Drei Hügel Minimum bei maximalem Spaßfaktor...


----------



## Bastiaan (27. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Bastiaaaaan:
> Sorry, aber da bin ich am Sonntag schon und Abwechslung rules!



edit: planänderung wie immer bei mir ^^
vllt. fahr ich morgen mit, wenn die mutter bock hat früh auf zu stehn. 
und sonntag geht nich da ich dann unterwasser bin.


----------



## Tobsn (27. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...sonst ende ich noch wie Tobsn oder Maddin...


Wie ist das gemeint. Hoffe doch positiv. 
Und überhaupt kanst Du mich doch nicht mit Maddin in einen Topf werfen. 
Vor ein paar Jahren ja, aber inzwischen bin ich sehr gemütlich unterwegs.  
Und Maddin hat auch keine Zeit mehr zum Radeln, der muss GPS-koordinaten auswendig lernen.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. April 2007)

Piep, piep, piep, ich hab euch beide lieb  
Aber trotzdem find ich es seltsam, wenn mir Leute beim Uphill entgegen kommen, weil sie nicht ausgelastet sind  
Ich mach jetzt FEIERABEND!!!
Schönes Wochenende euch allen...


----------



## Levty (27. April 2007)

Arschparade Heidelberg:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1qlJqOK4V9s

Wer war dabei?!

Edit:
Jetzt folgt der schwere Teil:





...und ich weiß nicht wo die kleine graue Feder links unten im Bild hingehört...


----------



## eL (27. April 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> sonst ende ich noch wie Tobsn oder Maddin...


dann lieber wie tobsn  
ihn umgibt einfach die nettere reisegesellschaft


----------



## Quente (27. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Arschparade Heidelberg:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=1qlJqOK4V9s
> 
> Wer war dabei?!
> ...


 


Möglicherweise hier vergessen?


----------



## Levty (27. April 2007)

Habs jetzt geschafft. Getunet auf 245mm Federweg. Werde die jetzt ins Rotwild einbauen. Und die 66 mit 170 ins Hardtail


----------



## easymtbiker (27. April 2007)

oje, lev bekommt seine gabel nich mehr richtig zusammen  also, wenn er euch demnächst mal anbietet, mit seinem bike zu fahren: vorsicht! bruchgefahr! 



Tobsn schrieb:


> Und Maddin hat auch keine Zeit mehr zum Radeln, der muss GPS-koordinaten auswendig lernen.


ja! wie soll man sich diesen quatsch alles merken    
8.303517960,44.19269800,62.611084
8.303517960,44.19405000,65.975708
8.302831985,44.19503697,65.975708
8.302788986,44.19593802,65.975708
8.302102005,44.19666800,64.053101
8.300986039,44.19743998,67.417725
8.300364017,44.19821295,66.456299
8.299720036,44.19975799,69.820923
8.298067963,44.20078796,76.069458
8.297317028,44.20119498,76.069458
8.296738006,44.20173201,78.953491
8.296309020,44.20218204,79.914673
8.296029987,44.20319097,82.798706
8.293991005,44.20557302,83.759888
8.294313038,44.20604500,85.201904
8.294249000,44.20623796,85.682495
8.292253017,44.20795398,94.815063
8.291996028,44.20829798,96.257080
8.291781032,44.20859796,96.737671
8.291973984,44.20870500,98.660278
8.292639004,44.20838397,101.54418
8.294249000,44.20795398,107.79272
8.293926967,44.20900600,126.53833
8.293133033,44.20907003,125.09643
8.292682003,44.20945602,126.05761

und das ist erst der anfang 


bin morgen leider nich am start.... woe schon lange ausgeplant. aus dem kurztrip nach südtirol wurde leider nix, darf dafür das schöne sonnige woe bei nem erste hilfe- kurs verbringen.... gggggrrrr! aber der sommer is ja noch lang....


wie gehts eigentlich unserem muddd-bunny?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (27. April 2007)

eL schrieb:


> dann lieber wie tobsn
> ihn umgibt einfach die nettere reisegesellschaft


lev, zena, andreas 1+2, rösti, dave, oli: das war definitiv kein kompliment für euch! seid bitte zukünfitg netter!!!


----------



## kawilli (28. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wie gehts eigentlich unserem muddd-bunny?



Unserem Muddbunny geht es gut sie hat unheimlich viel gelernt so das ihr schon permanent der Kopf raucht. Ihre Fahrtechnik Prüfung hat sie mit ner glatten *2* bestanden. Nur diese unmenschliche Rampe hat sie noch nicht bewältigt(ein männlicher Teilnehmer aber auch nicht). Also wundert euch nicht wenn Zena demnächst bei der Tour nur noch den Guide und den Psychologen spielt sie muß ja das Gelernte auch in die Tat umsetzen. Sie wird euch dann alle als Versuchskaninchen mißbrauchen und euch an Orte führen die nie ein Mensch betreten hat(zurück könnt ihr alleine finden). Also bereitet euch schon mal vor nächstes WE geht es los, Survival Pack nicht vergessen. 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## der-tick.de (28. April 2007)

kawilli schrieb:


> Unserem Muddbunny geht es gut sie hat unheimlich viel gelernt so das ihr schon permanent der Kopf raucht. Ihre Fahrtechnik Prüfung hat sie mit ner glatten *2* bestanden. Nur diese unmenschliche Rampe hat sie noch nicht bewältigt(ein männlicher Teilnehmer aber auch nicht). Also wundert euch nicht wenn Zena demnächst bei der Tour nur noch den Guide und den Psychologen spielt sie muß ja das Gelernte auch in die Tat umsetzen. Sie wird euch dann alle als Versuchskaninchen mißbrauchen und euch an Orte führen die nie ein Mensch betreten hat(zurück könnt ihr alleine finden). Also bereitet euch schon mal vor nächstes WE geht es los, Survival Pack nicht vergessen.
> 
> Gruß Karsten


Ich spiele gerne das TryBunny (Versuchskaninchen)!!!


----------



## Tobsn (28. April 2007)

So komme gerade auch von einer anstrengenden Tour mit Heckantrieb und Mittelmotor zurück, aber einer mit Zündschlüssel.  
Liebe die Oberschwäbischen Landstraßen, da ist nix los und man kann richtig schön heitzen.  
Aber jetzt brauch ich kein kühles Blondes.


----------



## eL (28. April 2007)

sind immer noch mittelmotorwochen bei porsche?!
so eine prothese würde schon fast zu dir passen.


----------



## easymtbiker (28. April 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Liebe die Oberschwäbischen Landstraßen, da ist nix los und man kann richtig schön heitzen.


prinzipiell ja. ausser letzten montag, da ist dort n wilder t4 durch die gegend gerast! 

vermute ich richtig, dass all deine touren dort über zwiefalten führen?  


frisch aus dem äisikiu:

easymtbiker (10:27 PM) :  hey, technische frage!!!
drivingghost (10:27 PM) :  die gabel gehört nach vorne. da wo bei deinen rädern gerade nix ist
easymtbiker (10:27 PM) :  danke!!!
drivingghost (10:27 PM) :  immer wieder gerne
easymtbiker (10:27 PM) :  danke! super! das hätte ich doch fast falsch gemacht!
drivingghost (10:27 PM) :  wenn du mich nicht hättest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (29. April 2007)

hallo freunde,
bin von meiner anstrengenden und lehrreichen guide-ausbildung zurück  
es war kein bisschen langweilig und obwohl wir bis um 21:30 kurse hatten  wir haben wie immer viel benzin geredet und noch mehr dazu gelernt  
darüber hinaus gabs auch noch     und auch mal   weil ich die angeforderten 30% anstieg net gepackt hab. aber ich werde noch fleißig üben, an den mukies und am durchhaltevermögen  

hoffe ihr hattet ne schöne bike-woche und seid schon knussprig braun  

ciao zena


----------



## easymtbiker (29. April 2007)

hi zena, es steht nirgendswo explizit, aber ich gehe mal davonaus, das du die ausbildung geschafft hast, also gratulation 
(steil bergauffahren wird überbewertet!)


----------



## Flugrost (29. April 2007)

Pre "Snake" Preview: Der nächste Samstag wird für all jene, die mitwollen uphillmäßig wie immer aber es wird keine Abfahrt geben, die im DH - Mach 3 - Style zu bewältigen ist. Alles technisch. The "_Snake_" will bite you.
Mehr in  Bälde ...
... es gibt immer einen neuen _Trail_ ...


----------



## dave (30. April 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Pre "Snake" Preview: Der nächste Samstag wird für all jene, die mitwollen uphillmäßig wie immer aber es wird keine Abfahrt geben, die im DH - Mach 3 - Style zu bewältigen ist. Alles technisch. The "_Snake_" will bite you.
> Mehr in  Bälde ...
> ... es gibt immer einen neuen _Trail_ ...



... und ich bin nächstes WE nicht im Lande!  

@Zena:


----------



## Levty (30. April 2007)

...ihr Schweine.
@ Zena und co: ihr wisst ja was am SO ist


----------



## Deleted 48198 (30. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...ihr Schweine.






Da muschte halt mal Prioritäten setzen  The snake is watching you  



@ Zena hältst dich zwar bedeckt, denke aber auch mal, dass du bestanden hast. Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite. N u r   die armen Turis die du mal guiden wirst


----------



## Bastiaan (30. April 2007)

wer, wann, wo morgen am 1. mai?
oder müssen alle ihre witnerreifen wechseln?

würd nämlich gern i-wo mitfahren


----------



## Kelme (30. April 2007)

08:00 Uhr: Rote Fahne vom Dachboden holen
08:30 Uhr: Einüben sozialistischer Kampflieder. Mehrstimmig.
09:00 Uhr: Einüben gewaltfreier Sitzblockaden.
10:00 Uhr: Großkundgebung Arbeit - Freiheit - Gerechtigkeit
14:00 Uhr: Bratwurst (nur rot) und Bier aus einer Brigadebrauerei.
16:00 Uhr: Es geht kein Bier mehr. Transparente einrollen.

Will jemand mit?


Kelme - örtlicher Kampfgruppenbeauftragter


----------



## eL (30. April 2007)

wann und wo gehts los?

du hast die rote nelke im knopfloch vergessen!

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (30. April 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Pre "Snake" Preview: Der nächste Samstag wird für all jene, die mitwollen uphillmäßig wie immer aber es wird keine Abfahrt geben, die im DH - Mach 3 - Style zu bewältigen ist. Alles technisch.


Kannst du die Tour am Sonntag noch einmal wiederholen? Ich muss am Sonntag fahren von morgens um 8 bis ich abends halbtot vom Rad falle (hat mir meine Frau verordnet).

Ginge das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (30. April 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> 08:00 Uhr: Rote Fahne vom Dachboden holen
> 08:30 Uhr: Einüben sozialistischer Kampflieder. Mehrstimmig.
> 09:00 Uhr: Einüben gewaltfreier Sitzblockaden.
> 10:00 Uhr: Großkundgebung Arbeit - Freiheit - Gerechtigkeit
> ...


Du weißt schon das der Tag von Addi zum Feiertag auferhoben wurde... Also wenn dann die Bratwurst nur mit Rimuladensoße!


----------



## Bastiaan (1. Mai 2007)

biken war wohl nix heute, bin mal wieder auf die fresse geflogen.
-schulterprellung und schön blutig,
- dat gleiche beim knie. un die rechte hand etwas kaputt

das peinlichste; es ist auf der straße passiert 

bilder kommen vllt. irgendwann noch  kamera is im moment net da

grtz


----------



## strandi (1. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> das peinlichste; es ist auf der straße passiert



das muss dir net peinlich sein...solange es bei nem 15er treppengap passiert ist


----------



## Bastiaan (1. Mai 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> das muss dir net peinlich sein...solange es bei nem 15er treppengap passiert ist



war beim bahnübergang.....

und die 3 auto's die vorbei fahren halten natürlich nicht an, denn das kostet ja zeit.

und die ganzen leute die dachten "huch is heude schönes wetter, ich hab doch noch en fahrrad....HEINNZZ kommsu mit fahrradfahren" halten zwar an, gucken mich jedoch nur dumm an, frei nach dem motto "igitt, der blutet ja" und fahren weiter.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Mai 2007)

@ Bastiaan. Vielleicht solltest du dir in nächster Zukunft so etwas zulegen.


----------



## Bastiaan (1. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Bastiaan. Vielleicht solltest du dir in nächster Zukunft so etwas zulegen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 127384



das wär doch mal was, aber dann wars das wohl mit "leichtbau" ....oder gibts die auch aus carbon? 

edit: soa dann jetzt die harmlose bilder:


----------



## Levty (1. Mai 2007)

lol 
Gute Besserung


----------



## Quente (1. Mai 2007)

edit: soa dann jetzt die harmlose bilder:









[/quote]


Wie nicht die Beine rasiert?


----------



## eL (1. Mai 2007)

oooch hat der kleine sich das knie aufgeschlagen?!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (1. Mai 2007)

jaja...hab gewusst, dass das kommt 

tz, dann wein ich halt bei meiner mama weiter, wenn ich hier keine heldenhafte anerkennung krieg


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Mai 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> ....
> 10:00 Uhr: Großkundgebung Arbeit - Freiheit - Gerechtigkeit
> 14:00 Uhr: Bratwurst (nur rot) und Bier aus einer Brigadebrauerei.


wäre schön gewesen, wenn mehr leute deinem aufruf gefolgt wären. die strecken waren heute ja unglaublich voll mit wanderern. hab  auf einigen abschnitten das erste mal fussgänger gesehen- dafür gleich mind. 10!
aber das erste mal dieses jahr 3hkm- geil! steht ja nächsten so wieder auf dem programm 
und nachdem alle strecken hier mit dem freerider easy sind, bietet das race-ht auf diesen abschnitten neue herausforderungen- aber heute sturzfrei!


----------



## zena (2. Mai 2007)

an all die es interessiert: nee...die guide-prüfung hab ich noch net ganz bestanden. wir hatten in dieser woche nur die fahrtechnik-prüfung und wie der schicksal es will hab ich meine paradedisziplin "enge serpentinen bergab" demonstrieren und erklären dürfen.  
nein...das maloja röckchen hab ich schön im schrank gelassen (ich wollte ja nicht von meinen fehlern ablenken) und hab das ding locker aus der hüfte gemeistert. es gab ne 2 dafür...einzigster einwand: ich hatte meine "schüler" nicht genug kritisiert  
...ab jetzt wenn ihr mit mir mitfahrt bitte net schreddern, sonst werd ich  und zieh euch die ohren lang  
die eigentlichen prüfungen mit klausur und guidingfahrt werden im juli sein und bis dahin muss ich noch 2-3 selbst organisierte touren guiden wo einer zuguckt. 

@lev: sorry aber wegen dem sonntag 6.05 kann ich doch nicht nach HD, hat sich leider was wichtiges ergeben  

ciao zena


----------



## Levty (2. Mai 2007)

Schade


----------



## zena (2. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hilfe!!!! ich kann das nicht!!!! wer kann mir das beibringen? so werde ich nie die bike-guide- prüfung schaffen!!!
> 
> aber die anforderungen bei zena`s ausbildung scheinen ja schon übertrieben hart zu sein.... mir is ja schon zu ohren gekommen, dass die dimb- ausbildung nicht so hoch angesehen wird wie die dav- ausbildung und die dimb daher sich um ne "anspruchsvollere" prüfung bemüht....



hey maddin mach dich net lustisch  
bei 160 seiten zu lernen und nochmal dickes buch trainingslehre ist das kein kaffe-fahrt-kurs und es ist genau gleichgestellt mit dem dav-kurs. das einzigste ist dass die dimb bei den eingangsvoraussetzungen mehr erwartet. wie schon geschrieben...die 30% uphill sind mein einzigstes problem  
ansonsten war es eine     veranstaltung, allen weiter zu empfehlen die mehr wissen wollen über: orientierung, wetterkunde, betretungsrecht (ist keine kampfkunst), haftung (hat nix mit traktion zu tun), training, notfallverhalten bei unfällen (wenn ihr kamikasis fahrkünste kennt ist das für mich sehr wichtig) und natürlich besser biken. 
der kulinarische aspekt muss auch in vordergrund gehoben werden...die fränkische küche ist net wirklich sportler gerecht aber es hat super lecker geschmeckt  
...ach ja und auf der dimb-guide-ausbildung lernste auch dialekte, ich kann jatzt bissle sächsisch weil meine bettbeziehung eine sächsische forst-studentin war... 
...übrigens in sachsen ist das befahren von singletrails erlaubt...das nenn ich ein freistaat


----------



## Tobsn (2. Mai 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...ab jetzt wenn ihr mit mir mitfahrt bitte net schreddern, sonst werd ich  und zieh euch die ohren lang  ...



HILFE, Nicht noch eine.  
Wir haten gestern schon AJU, der uns unser Fehlverhalten unter die Nase gerieben hat. Aber er hatte ja recht.  
Bei den staubigen und sau rutschigen Bedingenungen momentan muss man halt etwas Gas rausnehmen und nicht alles was entgegen kommt komplett im Staub ersticken lassen.

Mal kucken, wie lang das bei Zena anhält.  
OZM hat kurz nach seiner Ausbildung auch jeden Helm auf korrekten Sitz geprüft. Jetzt sagt er nicht mal was, wenn gewisse Leute den Helm zum Uphill abnehmen.   

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (2. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ... OZM hat kurz nach seiner Ausbildung auch jeden Helm auf korrekten Sitz geprüft...



Heeeee, das war ne Prüfungstour.



Tobsn schrieb:


> Jetzt sagt er nicht mal was, wenn gewisse Leute den Helm zum Uphill abnehmen.



Wenn der Helm in "Genickbrecher" Position ist, sag ich immer noch was  

OZM


----------



## Tobsn (2. Mai 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> ...Wenn der Helm in "Genickbrecher" Position ist, sag ich immer noch was  ...



Es war gestern nur ein Thema zwischen AJU und mir, dass man bei seinen Kollegen oft ein Auge zudrückt und das ein oder andere Fehlverhalten toleriert. 
Aber eigentlich ist das falsch.
Darum fand ich gut, dass AJU uns immer drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat und auch ZENA dem Rowdytum ein Ende setzen will.  
Schließlich sind wir durch unser Auftreten im Wald selber verantwortlich, wie wir von den anderen Waldbenutzern gesehen werden.  

Amen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> auch ZENA dem Rowdytum ein Ende setzen will.   Amen



Na, bin mal gespannt wer da alles mitfährt   Gibt das dann einen Frauenbikeverstehkurs mit anschließendem Diplom für angehende Frauenversteher


----------



## Tobsn (2. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Na, bin mal gespannt wer da alles mitfährt ...



Der rostige Armin macht es ja schon vor  



Flugrost schrieb:


> ...es wird keine Abfahrt geben, die im DH - Mach 3 - Style zu bewältigen ist...


----------



## Levty (2. Mai 2007)

Was ist dieser Mach 3 Style?!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Was ist dieser Mach 3 Style?!


Wusch und weg  Bei manchen kommt es dabei auch vor, dass das Hinterrad am überholen ist   Dat is dann mal net so jut.


----------



## THBiker (2. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Bei manchen kommt es dabei auch vor, dass das Hinterrad am überholen ist   Dat is dann mal net so jut.



Die Erfahrung hab ich auch grad wieder hinter mir      ...hättest du das nicht früher sagen können


----------



## face-to-ground (2. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Was ist dieser Mach 3 Style?!




das hat was mit rasierern und so zu tun...

auch du wirst eines tages erfahren, wie das mit dem haarbewuchs im gesicht so ist  


ps: es gibt dann noch nen mach 3 turbo.........


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Mai 2007)

zena schrieb:


> hey maddin mach dich net lustisch
> bei 160 seiten zu lernen und nochmal dickes buch trainingslehre ist das kein kaffe-fahrt-kurs und es ist genau gleichgestellt mit dem dav-kurs.


missverständnis, ich mach mich nich lustig sondern meine, dass der dimb- kurs zu überfrachtet ist, damit sich die dimb`ler gleichauf mit dem dav behaupten können (oder es meinen zu müssen). ist aber nicht meine erfahrung, sondern nur, was ich bisher gehört habe.
aber mal ehrlich: warum 160 seiten lernen und sowas wie anhand nem kompass orinetiern? ich hatte das letzte mal vor 30 jahren n kompass in der hand, ich glaube nicht, dass wenn ich mich mal in der pampa verirre, zufällig gerade wieder n kompass habe...

kurven schreddern... naja, mir kann ja mal  jemand erklären, warum das so dramatisch schlimm ist, bis dorthin werde ich versuchen , genug abstand zu zena zu halten, um jeden anschiss aus dem weg zu gehen!


----------



## zena (2. Mai 2007)

also freunde,
bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ich möchte keinem was vorschreiben aber ich hab in diesem kurs einige hintergründe erfahren die mir helfen sicherer, menschenfreundlicher, naturfreundlicher und bewusster durch den wald zu biken. das heißt nicht dass ich den moralapostel spielen werde  gaaanz ruhig.

warum man kurven nicht schreddern sollte? na weil dadurch die kehren breiter werden, errosion entsteht und wenns ein wanderer sieht heißt es wieder "doo die bläden baiker, sin jo wie die rocker unerwegs    "
...und image ist alles  

..abba hinterrad-versetzen ist erlaubt  das ist sehr naturverträglich und wenn ich herrn flugrost zitieren darf "absolut porno"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...
> warum man kurven nicht schreddern sollte? na weil dadurch die kehren breiter werden, errosion entsteht und wenns ein wanderer sieht heißt es wieder "doo die bläden baiker, sin jo wie die rocker unerwegs    "
> ...und image ist alles
> ...


Na, dann hast du ja auf dem "Weg-des-schlechten-Wetters-mit plötzlichem-Regen" nach Lambrecht viel zu tun. Wenn man sich da so manche Kehre anschaut  .
Ich habe mich dabei erwischt die Vorübungen des Hinterradversetzens zu üben (bei mir im Hof). Inzwischen kann ich, wenn ich mutig bin, auch schon um 30 Zentimeter nach links oder rechts versetzen. Ich werde noch eine Zeit lang nach das Rad ums Eck heben müssen.
Kehren sind wohl der eine Fall. Sollte man aus Sicht des DIMB-Guides Treppen nicht auch entweder Fahren oder Tragen? Es gibt genug Treppen mit "Nebenspur" im Wald.


Kelme - ich arbeite dran


----------



## eL (2. Mai 2007)

na dann


zena würdest du mich irgendwann einmal durch den wald guido'en


----------



## zena (2. Mai 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sollte man aus Sicht des DIMB-Guides Treppen nicht auch entweder Fahren oder Tragen? Es gibt genug Treppen mit "Nebenspur" im Wald.
> 
> 
> Kelme - ich arbeite dran



aus sicht der dimb, sollten biker im wald möglichst wenig spuren hinterlassen, d.h. keine unnötigen fahrspuren schaffen nur weil die eigene fahrtechnik unzureichen ist. bei einem notfall sind vollbremsungen und drifften erlaubt, ich hoffe nur dass diese aussage jetzt nicht auseinander interpretiert wird.

wenn einer keine treppen fahren kann dann sollte er das bike runter tragen,
ich fang ja auch nicht an den hang auszufahren nur weil ich eine treppe ums eck net fahren kann


----------



## zena (2. Mai 2007)

eL schrieb:


> na dann
> 
> 
> zena würdest du mich irgendwann einmal durch den wald guido'en



na klar das mach ich sehr gerne  und dann erzähl ich dir was von bienchen, blümchen und dann jagen wir elwetritsche


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Mai 2007)

hmm..sagen die regeln nicht auch eindeutig, daß man in der pfalz nur auf wegen von 2m breite fahren darf? *g* wer motzt dann die zena an, wenn sie auf nem wanderweg unterwegs ist? 



			
				Zena schrieb:
			
		

> ...erfahren die mir helfen sicherer, menschenfreundlicher...



na toll..nicht, daß ich mir tagein, tagaus 7-10h am tag das gesabbel um sicherheit bei der arbeit anhören darf, nu auch noch beim radln....ich glaub, ich laß die straßenbereifung auf dem mtb drauf und schleif mir nur mit dem rr die haut von den knochen, wenn ich damit irgendwo runterrausche  - da is mir das mit bienchen und blümchen mit der anschließenden elwetritschejagd fast schon lieber


----------



## eL (3. Mai 2007)

ja genau
tiere im wald beobachten und pflanzen am wegesrand bestimmen bei 25 stuckis bergauf.


die ficher heißen aber wolpertinger.... und sind aus wolpertshausen nähe schwäbischhall

sehen aus wie hasen mit rehgeweih


----------



## Levty (3. Mai 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ps: es gibt dann noch nen mach 3 turbo.........


Komischerweise benutze ich diesen Mach 3, nur nicht turbo. Und weiß immer noch nicht, was das sein soll...

Edit: Ach, Andreas hats auf der Seite vorher erklärt.

Öhm, so eine rein unpassende Frage in diesem Thread:
Wo geht es am SO hin? Meine HD-Pläne liegen auf Eis, jetzt will ich doch mal rüber


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Mai 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...und image ist alles



Warum nur immer alles negative auf die Biker?  Im Wald gibt es über Pampas, Weinflaschen, Tempos, die Aufzählung würde wahrscheinlich die ganze Seite füllen, alles was der Hausstand begehrt. Und.... außer das Pampas sicher nicht wiederverwertbar sind unterstelle ich mal, dass keiner von uns Bikern solche Teile im Wald zurück lässt. Aber da kommen wir wieder zu dem leidlichen Thema. Also kürze ich mal ab. Warum soll ich mein Image aufpolieren? Jeder weiß wer er ist und was er verantworten kann. Nur allen alles Recht machen  
Und Kompass.... ist ja wohl veraltet. Frag mal Maddin nach GPS Koordinaten. Der erkennt mittlerweile wahrscheinlich jeden Pass an seinen Koordinaten  Da lob ich mir doch die Pfadfinder die anhand des Moosbefalls an den Bäumen die Richtung erkennen.

@ Kelme. Respekt   Interessant wird es erst an einer Steilkurve umzusetzen. Arbeite auch gerade daran. Wird am Samstag verfeinert


----------



## zena (3. Mai 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ja genau
> tiere im wald beobachten und pflanzen am wegesrand bestimmen bei 25 stuckis bergauf.
> 
> 
> ...



gute idee  wir schaffen eine neue wettbewerbsdisziplin; cc-rennen speed-quizz im anaeroben bereich  der sieger nennt sich dann tobsn, weil er, trotz stark anaerob, immer noch genug luft hat zum schwätzen  

kannste mir son wolpertinger mal mitbringen? dachte bei schwäbischhall leben nur bausparfüchse  

@face-to-ground: eigentlich hast du recht, in rlp ist das befahren von wegen unter 2m verboten...aber auch in baden würtemberg, bayern, hessen, saarland etc... einzigst wo es geht ist in sachsen...also wenn es uns mal wieder in der gashand juckt ab in den ice und nach dresden gedüst  
...mal im ernst diese 2m-regelung ist totaler schwachsinn und hat keinen sinnvollen hintergrund, sollte mal einer ne doktorarbeit drüber schreiben warum das biken auf singletrails schlimmer ist als das wandern  

es lebe unser föderalismus    :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (3. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Warum nur immer alles negative auf die Biker?  Im Wald gibt es über Pampas, Weinflaschen, Tempos, die Aufzählung würde wahrscheinlich die ganze Seite füllen, alles was der Hausstand begehrt. Warum soll ich mein Image aufpolieren? Jeder weiß wer er ist und was er verantworten kann. Nur allen alles Recht machen



hi wolfi,
du meinst bestimmt PEMPERS (die stinkenden teile an kleinkindern, damit die eltern wissen wo oben und unten ist)...
du sollst nicht DEIN image aufpolieren (da sag ich mal nix dazu) sondern das allgemein negative immage aller biker. die gesellschafft hat die nette angewohnheit alles über einen kamm zu scheren, z.B. blondinen sind doof, männer können net zuhören, mopedfahrer sind roudies, skifahrer saufen andauernd jagertee...und eben biker machen den wald kapputt  
...also wenn du deinen wandernden mitmenschen aufm singletrail begegnest und dabei nett lächelst, anhältst, lieb grüßt dann sind diese sooo geschockt und verstehen ihre vorurteile nicht mehr. wolfi üb das mal bis samstag  

BIKER WALDZERSTÖRER???

...ich frag mich nur: welchen wald? ist der ursprüngliche wald nicht schon vor jahrtausenden vom menschen abgeholzt worden? unsere heutigen wälder sind kulturwälder und verbergen selten vom aussterben bedrohte arten (ausgeschlossen vielleicht nationalparks). der wald ist zur erholung ALLER gedacht und da wir NUR auf wegen fahren die von menschen geschaffen wurden ist das totaaal naddurverträglisch ach ja...und nightrides sind auch net naddurverträglisch weil die tierchen sich erschrecken und sie dann verdauungsstörungen bekommen, oder bei der paarung unterbrochen werden könnten...ich glaube das könnt ihr nachvollziehen wie sch... das ist  

in diesem sinne: OPEN TRAILS


----------



## Tobsn (3. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Warum nur immer alles negative auf die Biker?  Im Wald gibt es über Pampas, Weinflaschen, Tempos,  ...


Das ist ja das Problem. 
Es geht in der Politik nicht um Argumente, sondern um Stimmungen und Image.  
Dass ich das nem alten Sack erzählen muss.  



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ... Der erkennt mittlerweile wahrscheinlich jeden Pass an seinen Koordinaten



Der lernt keine Koordinaten von irgend welchen Alpentouren, sondern von den 14 gebauten FR-Strecken in Finale die wir in 9 Tagen rocken werden.  
Da darf soviel gedriftet und geschreddert werden wie wir wollen.  



zena schrieb:


> ...sieger nennt sich dann tobsn, weil er, trotz stark anaerob, immer noch genug luft hat zum schwätzen  ..


Wann war ich mal anaerob


----------



## zena (3. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wann war ich mal anaerob



 du fährst doch nicht alles im grundlagenbereich oder? das sag ich meiner mama, ich spiel net mehr mit dir


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Mai 2007)

Hallöle... 

Wieder Kindergarten hier?! Oh... Ich sollte mal wieder mitmachen... Egal, andere Probleme. Wer hat Lust am Sonntag mal die 3hkm zu schaffen, ohne nennenswerte Steigungen zu absolvieren? 
Ich kenne da so ne Tour die häufig über Wildbad und Sommerberg führt.  
Da kann mir dann Zena auch zeigen wie man manche Stellen ohne blockiertem Hinterrad schaffen soll.  
Ansonsten können wir das zum Freeride-Workshop Teil 2 machen.


----------



## zena (3. Mai 2007)

hey du meister aller technikkurse  
wenn ich jetzt einen guide-kurs gemacht hab bedeutet es nicht dass ich besser biken kann, rom wurde auch nicht in einer woche erbaut  

ich bin jetzt nur voll ökologisch abbaubar und ich mach mir demnächst ein "BIO-Fleisch" tätoo auf den allerwehrtesten


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Mai 2007)

zena schrieb:


> rom wurde auch nicht in einer woche erbaut



doch...die alten römer und wir italiener (als legitime nachfolger) verraten es nur so gut wie nie - sonst heißt es: moment mal..die können ja doch arbeiten, wenn die nur wollen    

um mal meinen beitrag zur rückkehr on topic in diesem fred beizusteuern  - dieses gesabbel über politik, umweltschutz und sicherheit ist fast nimmer auszuhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (3. Mai 2007)

zena schrieb:


> warum man kurven nicht schreddern sollte? na weil dadurch die kehren breiter werden, errosion entsteht und wenns ein wanderer sieht heißt es wieder "doo die bläden baiker, sin jo wie die rocker unerwegs :




rock´n´roll rules


----------



## OZM (3. Mai 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ... hintergründe erfahren die mir helfen sicherer, menschenfreundlicher, naturfreundlicher und bewusster durch den wald zu biken ...


Wenn Kollege X die "blöden Steine" aus dem Weg räumt, welche auf dem Weg zum Weinbiet quer zum Trail liegen, ist das einfach ein Problem der (Weiter-) Bildung. Diese schräg verlaufenden Steinketten sind nämlich nicht von gemeinen Zeitgenossen gegen die Biker dort hingelegt worden, sondern sind zum Ableiten von Regenwasser gedacht. Wenn auf einem Weg (egal welcher Breite) das Regenwasser längs zum Weg läuft, wird in sehr überschaubarer Zeit (ich hatte bereits mehrfach das Vergnügen so einen Prozeß zu beobachten) die Erde bis auf den Fels weggespühlt (ja, danach kann man i.d.R. immer noch biken - sogar mit viel Spaß aber es ist definitiv eine massive von Menschen herbeigeführte Veränderung). 

Diese Rinnenbildung ist auch *DASS* Argument gegen Schredderbremsungen. Es ist tatsächlich der erste Schritt zum Erosionsschaden.




Kelme schrieb:


> ... Sollte man ... Treppen nicht auch entweder Fahren oder Tragen? Es gibt genug Treppen mit "Nebenspur" im Wald.


natürlich, und zwar aus gleichem Grund wie oben. 
Denn ...





zena schrieb:


> ... ich fang ja auch nicht an den hang auszufahren nur weil ich eine treppe ums eck net fahren kann







face-to-ground schrieb:


> hmm..sagen die regeln nicht auch eindeutig, daß man in der pfalz nur auf wegen von 2m breite fahren darf?


Nicht nur dass, sie besagen auch, das der Weg für forstwirtschaftlichen Verkehr befestigt sein muss - im Klartext: Die Berater des Gesetzgebers sähen uns gerne ausschließlich auf geschotterten Forstpisten und haben ihre Empfehlungen entsprechend formuliert. Leider wurde versäumt, den Gesetzgeber darauf hinzuweisen, das radfahren nicht mit biken gleichzusetzen ist und die völlig weltfremden Formulierungen wurden in das Gesetz übernommen. Wenn wir neben den Radfahrern eine Extrawurst spielen wollen, sind wir biker aber auch in die Bringschuld geraten: denn wenn wir einen anderen Bewegunsraum als Radfahrer beanspruchen und uns dabei auf das BE*TRETUNG*SRECHT berufen, sollten wir zeigen, das eine gemeinsame Nutzung von Trails in eben jenem NATUR- und SOZIALVERTRÄGLICHEM  Maß möglich ist. 

Dass die rechtlich Situation im Moment schlechter aussieht ist somit kein Grund die Sau raus zulassen, sondern kann im Gegenteil nur dazu führen in VORLEISTUNG  zu bweisen, dass biker kooperationsbereite und -FÄHIGE Verhandlungspartner sind.

Im Klartext: 
rechtliche Situation: nix biken auf Trails
faktische Situation: biken auf Trails und es funktioniert
ziel: legales biken auf Trails

Nun muß man aber auch dazu sagen, dass der Gesetzestext zwar gerade frisch in seine Form gegossen wurde und sich so mancher Hardcore-Naturschützer ohne jegliche Diskussionsbereitschaft buchstabengetreu darauf beruft, die Nagelprobe vor Gericht bisher jedoch noch aussteht. Und es gibt Hinweise darauf, dass das schöne neue Landeswaldgesetz nicht das halten wird was sich so mancher Hardliner davon versprochen hat.

Klar sollte nun aber geworden sein, das wir uns auf etwas dünnem Eis bewegen.





face-to-ground schrieb:


> na toll ... tagein, tagaus 7-10h am tag das gesabbel um sicherheit bei der arbeit anhören darf, nu auch noch beim radln ...


Du lebst in einem der am dichtesten besiedelten Gebiete der Welt. Ganz viele Menschen suchen aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen die Natur auf. Dies bringt Vor- und Nachteile mit sich.  U.a. haben einige Zeitgenossen ein sehr hübsches Wegenetz in den Wald gelegt auf dem sich ganz vortrefflich biken läß. Eine weitere Errungeschaft sind diese netten Nummern auf diesen grünen Schildern und ein top Rettungssystem welches dahinter steckt (jede dieser Nummer ist vom Rettungsdienst in kurzer Zeit erreichbar - ohne viel Beschreiberei - nur Nummer sagen und nicht: "hilfe hilfe, hier hats einen aufs Maul gelegt, wir sind da an der einen Schutzhütte wo der kleine Weg rechts abgeht ..."  

Der Pfälzer Wald ist KEINE Wildnis; wir werden nicht umhinkommen, uns mit 

*Naturverträglichkeit,
Sozialverträglichkeit* und
*Sicherheit *

auseinander zu setzten. Wenn Du darauf keinen Bock hast, wechsle bitte die Freizeitbeschäftigung oder Deinen Wohnort (in Alaska oder der Mongolei gibt es noch grosse Gebiete in denen es so gut wie keine Interessenkonflikte zwischen Bikern und Nichtbikern gibt - und schreib mal bei Gelegenheit ne Postkarte, ist bestimmt geil dort).

Greez OZM


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Mai 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> Wenn Kollege X die "blöden Steine" aus dem Weg räumt, welche auf dem Weg zum Weinbiet quer zum Trail liegen, ist das einfach ein Problem der (Weiter-) Bildung. Diese schräg verlaufenden Steinketten sind nämlich nicht von gemeinen Zeitgenossen gegen die Biker dort hingelegt worden, sondern sind zum Ableiten von Regenwasser gedacht. Wenn auf einem Weg (egal welcher Breite) das Regenwasser längs zum Weg läuft, wird in sehr überschaubarer Zeit (ich hatte bereits mehrfach das Vergnügen so einen Prozeß zu beobachten) die Erde bis auf den Fels weggespühlt (ja, danach kann man i.d.R. immer noch biken - sogar mit viel Spaß aber es ist definitiv eine massive von Menschen herbeigeführte Veränderung).
> 
> Diese Rinnenbildung ist auch *DASS* Argument gegen Schredderbremsungen. Es ist tatsächlich der erste Schritt zum Erosionsschaden.
> 
> ...



Was du auch immer genommen hast, nimm weniger davon!


----------



## OZM (3. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hallöle... Wieder Kindergarten hier?! Oh... Ich sollte mal wieder mitmachen...





OZM schrieb:


> [siehe Text]





der-tick.de schrieb:


> Was du auch immer genommen hast, nimm weniger davon!



Mach Du Deinen Kram, ich mach meinen! Schönen Tag noch.

OZM


----------



## Tobsn (3. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Was du auch immer genommen hast, nimm weniger davon!



OHNE WORTE!!!  

@OZM


----------



## zena (3. Mai 2007)

oli hat vollkommen recht  auch wenn es einige gesetze gegen das biken auf singletrails gibt wird es bei entsprechendem benehmen der biker tolleriert und sogar von vielen wanderern bewundert. nur wenn sich die fairness und der gegenseitige respekt on trail in allen politischen und sozialen ebenen rumspricht und die medien auch mal schönes über die biker berichten haben wir ne chance (in ferner, ferner zukunft) die trails geöffnet zu bekommen.

so bitter wie es klingt, wir sind bisher auf den trails nur tolleriert und können uns keine faut-pas erlauben. mal abgesehen davon dass trailbreite-technisch eine enge konfrontation zwischen wanderern und bikern stattfindet, sollte man darauf verzichten die leute zu erschrecken und kleine hunde fast tot zu fahren (gell Kelme) 

...ach ja was ich noch gelernt hab: helle freundliche erscheinung (bunte klammotten) keine verspiegelte agressive brille und helme ohne totenkopfmotiven können seeeehr zur konfliktvermeidung beitragen  
in zukunft trägt bitte der guide vorne das grüne maloja-röckchen  

peace


----------



## Tobsn (3. Mai 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...ach ja was ich noch gelernt hab: helle freundliche erscheinung (bunte klammotten) keine verspiegelte agressive brille und helme ohne totenkopfmotiven können seeeehr zur konfliktvermeidung beitragen  ...



Wie Flugsaurier darf nicht mehr in den Wald? 
Erst wenn er sein Auto bunt bepinselt, seine schwarzen Klamotten im Schrank lässt und sich eine blonde Mähne aufsetzt. 

Sag doch Image ist Alles.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube ich werde zu alt für diese Welt


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Mai 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> Mach Du Deinen Kram, ich mach meinen! Schönen Tag noch.
> 
> OZM


Hey... es ist einfach zu hohes Niveau gewesen, im vergleich zum üblichen Spam hier, ich war überfordert! Mehr wollte ich damit nicht zum ausdruck bringen. Sooo viel Text auf einmal....


----------



## THBiker (3. Mai 2007)

los macht weiter.....    

Chips und Bier bitte,.....ich lehn mich zurück und lese amüsiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (3. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> ...Chips und Bier bitte,.....



Kann nur mit Muffins und Kaffee dienen.
Ach ja ne Big-Box Haribo steht auch noch auf dem Tisch.


----------



## THBiker (3. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Kann nur mit Muffins und Kaffee dienen.
> Ach ja ne Big-Box Haribo steht auch noch auf dem Tisch.



Auch gut


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Mai 2007)

Hab hier noch Gummibärchen und Cappuccino zu bieten


----------



## Bastiaan (3. Mai 2007)

gibts noch zuschauer tickets? hätt auch noch chips da


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Mai 2007)

Ich hab nur gummibärchen und Cola... Ach da kommt mein Chef... 
WAASSSS ICH SOLL WIEDER WAS SCHAFFEN???? 
Was für eine Frechheit...


----------



## Bastiaan (3. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab nur gummibärchen und Cola... Ach da kommt mein Chef...
> WAASSSS ICH SOLL WIEDER WAS SCHAFFEN????
> Was für eine Frechheit...



nich vom thema ablenken


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> nich vom thema ablenken


Ich hab noch Cracker...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Mai 2007)

Na das wäre doch mal ein Wörkschobb wert. Gemütliches Austauschen von Genussmitteln. Das hat was


----------



## OZM (3. Mai 2007)

der link ist zwar geklaut, aber sehenswert

Animator VS Animation

Part1:  *KLICK*

Part2:   *KLICK*

OZM

P.S. weil euch doch so langweilig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. Mai 2007)

*hust*
Fährt wer am Sonntag ab Neustadt?


----------



## Bastiaan (3. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> *hust*
> Fährt wer am Sonntag ab Neustadt?



heeejj das hier ist ein spam fred, da haben deine verabredungen nix zu suchen 

hmm..*nachdenkt* vllt. mal gucken


----------



## Levty (3. Mai 2007)

...


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Mai 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> Du lebst in einem der am dichtesten besiedelten Gebiete der Welt. Ganz viele Menschen suchen aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen die Natur auf. Dies bringt Vor- und Nachteile mit sich.  U.a. haben einige Zeitgenossen ein sehr hübsches Wegenetz in den Wald gelegt auf dem sich ganz vortrefflich biken läß. Eine weitere Errungeschaft sind diese netten Nummern auf diesen grünen Schildern und ein top Rettungssystem welches dahinter steckt (jede dieser Nummer ist vom Rettungsdienst in kurzer Zeit erreichbar - ohne viel Beschreiberei - nur Nummer sagen und nicht: "hilfe hilfe, hier hats einen aufs Maul gelegt, wir sind da an der einen Schutzhütte wo der kleine Weg rechts abgeht ..."
> 
> Der Pfälzer Wald ist KEINE Wildnis; wir werden nicht umhinkommen, uns mit
> 
> ...



ok..das war wohl ein wunder punkt - ich regle das auch nicht per pm, hab da jetzt einfach keine lust zu.
was es auch immer war, du hast es *FALSCH* verstanden/verstehen wollen!
meine äußerung bezüglich dem täglichen auseinandersetzen mit sicherheit hat schlichtweg damit zu tun, daß ich in einem nicht ungefährlichen betrieb arbeite. deine (so impliziere ich das jetzt mal) schlußfolgerung aus meinem satz "ich muß mich täglich mit sicherheit auseinandersetzen, jetzt auch noch beim biken" sollte eigentlich sein, daß ich entsprechend sensibilisiert bin. ich fahre schon mit helm, da war es ausgesprochen uncool überhaupt sowas zu besitzen und in foren wurde diskutiert, ob einen ein helm behindert, den kopf schlechter belüftet und langsamer macht...
ich sehe mich als sehr rücksichtsvollen menschen (abgesehen von verbalen attacken im forum - aber ich will doch nur spielen  ), weswegen ich auch diesmal nachsicht walten lasse und dir nur sage, daß deine äußerung mit dem umziehen schlichtweg daneben war (ich spare mir auch die üblichen äußerungen in bezug auf postings, die etwas kontrovers aufgefasst werden könnten).

so..und jetzt will ich hier wieder dumm gebabbels sehen - wenn ihr ernsthaft schreiben wollt, sucht euch andere freds dafür


----------



## rohstrugel (3. Mai 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> so..und jetzt will ich hier wieder dumm gebabbels sehen - wenn ihr ernsthaft schreiben wollt, sucht euch andere freds dafür


Genau,

@lev, Glückwunsch zur Miss Mai 

biken wird eh total überbewertet


----------



## Levty (3. Mai 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> @lev, Glückwunsch zur Miss Mai
> 
> biken wird eh total überbewertet


Danke =) 

Und zu punkt zwei:
Ja, überbewertet bis zum Abwinken.
Also: 1100 Neustadt Weinstraße Bahnhof, 1115 Parkplatz Wolfsburg.
Wer Lust auf eine 2, 3 Berge Tour hat. Weinbiet und Hohe Loog. Oldschool Tour, da ich mich da nicht sonderlich auskenne.
Es sei denn, es kommt jemand mit, der sich auskennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (3. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Danke =)
> 
> Und zu punkt zwei:
> Ja, überbewertet bis zum Abwinken.
> ...



wenn du nix dagegen hast komm ich mit, endlich mal jemand fer was von ausschlafen versteht  . auskennen tu ich mich da aber auch ent sonderlich gut.


----------



## Levty (3. Mai 2007)

Ich komm nicht alleine wahrscheinlich.
Werde dennoch mit Fully und Protektoren anrollen...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Mai 2007)

Also dann mal los. Die Tour für Samstag steht. Treffen 0930h, ja ich weiß 30min zu früh, aber bis ihr alle euere Bikes geölt und gestreichelt habt, ist es wieder kurz vor 1000h. Wir treffen uns auf dem 1. Parkplatz, rechts, hinter der Einfahrt zum Kaltenbrunner Tal, gegenüber dem Lokal. Auf dem Parkplatz steht immer ein Gemüsehändler. Ihr werdet es schon finden.  Dann geht es......





weiter zum.....





dann.....






So und ab hier haben die Akkus meiner Kamera den Geist aufgegeben. Also der Rest ist Überraschung.


----------



## Levty (3. Mai 2007)

Andreas, am SO keine Zeit? Komm schon...


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Mai 2007)

*dummgebabbel aus, mein senf dazu geb*

es gibt 2 argumente, die der mtb-feind als "wissenschaftlich" den mtb-lern vorwirft:
- verletzung von mirkowurzeln, dazu nur 
- bodenerosion. ich muss zugeben, da es inzwischen in den wäldern um hd mehr mtb-ler als wanderer gibt, sind auf diversen wegen schon mtb- spuren zu sehen. dies jetzt aber als schädigung der natur aufzufassen, will mir nicht einleuchten. zu der bodenerosion gehören noch weitere faktoren, sprich wasser und  hangneigung, das nur an sehr wenigen stellen der falls ist.

wenn jetzt mal wirklich die mtb-ler es schaffen,hier durch erosion ne tiefe rinne zu graben und die dann in mühevoller handarbeit nach einigen jahrhunderten zu einer rinne mir 2 x 2m wird, was erhalten wir dann? n naturkatastrophen- gebiet? nö! sowas gibts hier des öftern in der gegend, nennt sich hohlweg und ist landschaftsschutzgebiet! demzufolge sag ich: weiter schreddern für die landschaftsschutzgebiete der zukunft!  ok, war jetzt etwas überspitzt...

ok, was vielleicht nicht so toll ist, dass diverese serpentinen- wege ausgewaschen werden. ich finde es nich schlimm, aber so manche wanderer meinen,das dann die wege wieder instand gesetzt werden müssen...
und wenn es an manchen stellen abkürzungs- tails  quer durch den wald gibt- wenn ich da wanderer sehe, laufen die grundsätzlich auf den abkürzungen!

noch zu meinem naturverständnis:
- ich hab n problem damit, ne fichten-monokultur als besonders schützenswertes naturgebiet zu betrachten
- wenn natur artenreichtum bedeutet, dann sind siedlungen reinstes natur- gebiet! hier findet man mehr füchse,marder, dachse usw. als im wald!
- ich hab kein problem damit, beim nightride rehe usw. aufzuschrecken. vor 200 jahren mussten die tiere jede nacht vor wölfen, bären, luchse um ihr leben rennen und das war völlig normal und natürlich! wenn die heute 1x im jahr vor mir davonhobbeln müssen, bekomme ich echt kein schlechtes gewissen....

ansonsten : easy, am 1.mai war ich stundenlang unterwegs und auf jedem trail wanderer getroffen, insgesamt bestimmt 100! immer nett sein, grüssen, dann grüssen die zurück und so hab ich kein einziges böses wort gehört!  

so, jetzt:
*dummgebabbl wieder an*


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Andreas, am SO keine Zeit? Komm schon...


Leider nein, da würde es Ärger mit der weiblichen Fraktion der Familie geben


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Mai 2007)

Hey!!! Es war von 10:00 Uhr die Rede...
Ich muss doch bei der Post mein Schaltauge abholen, und die machen wegen mir nicht vor 9:00 Uhr auf...
Wenn das Päckchen in den Briefkasten passt, werd ich pünktlich sein, wenn nicht bitte ich schon jetzt um Nachsicht.
Außerdem sollten wir nicht dem Gemüsefritzen den Parkplatz vollstellen (falls überhaupt so viele kommen).
Na denn bis morgen - ich meld mich wenn ich's nicht schaffe...


----------



## Tobsn (4. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> *dummgebabbel aus, mein senf dazu geb*
> BLAH,BLAH,BLAH
> *dummgebabbl wieder an*



Wegen Schlafen im Untericht einen Tag lang als letzter in den Trail.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Also dann mal los. Die Tour für Samstag steht. Treffen 0930h, ja ich weiß 30min zu früh, aber bis ihr alle euere Bikes geölt und gestreichelt habt, ist es wieder kurz vor 1000h. Wir treffen uns auf dem 1. Parkplatz, rechts, hinter der Einfahrt zum Kaltenbrunner Tal, gegenüber dem Lokal. Auf dem Parkplatz steht immer ein Gemüsehändler. Ihr werdet es schon finden.  ....
> 
> So und ab hier haben die Akkus meiner Kamera den Geist aufgegeben. Also der Rest ist Überraschung.


Du weist schon das die Zeit unchristlich ist?  
Also ich bin dabei, sobald ich das Kaltenbrunner Tal auf der Karte gefunden habe.  
@Levty: über Sonntag können wir reden. Bei meinem Judge ist noch ne Schraube lose, da muss noch ein Ersatzteil bestellt werden.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du weist schon das die Zeit unchristlich ist?



Joop. Die erste Überlegung war 0830h. Sei froh, dass wir davon abgekommen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (4. Mai 2007)

...und ich wär froh, wenn ich eine e-mail vom Versender bekommen hätte.  
Wenn nachher nix in meinem Briefkasten liegt, dann bin ich raus aus der Nummer.  
Und gestern haben die noch gesagt "keine Sorge, das geht heute noch raus"...


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Leider nein, da würde es Ärger mit der weiblichen Fraktion der Familie geben



Maaan, und deswegen habe ich SAs keine Zeit ;D

@ Tick: Cool. Wäre geil wenn du mitkommst, auch mim HT. Will die Passage an der Wolfsburg mal fahren.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Maaan, und deswegen habe ich SAs keine Zeit ;D
> 
> @ Tick: Cool. Wäre geil wenn du mitkommst, auch mim HT. Will die Passage an der Wolfsburg mal fahren.


Ich würde mir da auch gern mal Zeit lassen... Da gibts soviel Vertridingkrams...  
Aber mehr als bis 15 Uhr kann ich Sonntag nicht, dann muss ich wieder schaffen.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Mai 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und ich wär froh, wenn ich eine e-mail vom Versender bekommen hätte.
> Wenn nachher nix in meinem Briefkasten liegt, dann bin ich raus aus der Nummer.
> Und gestern haben die noch gesagt "keine Sorge, das geht heute noch raus"...


Sorry, aber ein Ersatzschaltauge hat man doch immer auf Lager, oder nicht? 
Ich hab sogar eines im Bikerucksack.


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da auch gern mal Zeit lassen... Da gibts soviel Vertridingkrams...
> Aber mehr als bis 15 Uhr kann ich Sonntag nicht, dann muss ich wieder schaffen.


Ist dann ok. 12 bis 15 Uhr Weinbiet + Wolfsburg, Rest kann ich mich selbst vergnügen


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ist dann ok. 12 bis 15 Uhr Weinbiet + Wolfsburg, Rest kann ich mich selbst vergnügen


Juhu... ausschlafen! Ich glaub dann geh ich Samstag noch auf nen Rave. 

Edit: Wo treffen wir uns? Der Parkplatz direkt unter der Wolfsburg? Gimmeldingen? Irgendwo im P'älzer Wald?


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ein Ersatzschaltauge hat man doch immer auf Lager, oder nicht?
> Ich hab sogar eines im Bikerucksack.



 Das hatte ich auch bis vor knapp zwei Wochen... 
 Und seit Dienstag hab ich gar keins mehr, Ersatz war auch schon bestellt. 
 Wenn ich nicht angerufen hätte, hätte sich die Sache noch mehr ausgedehnt... 
 Wenn heut nix im Briefkasten liegt dreh ich durch


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Mai 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch bis vor knapp zwei Wochen...
> Und seit Dienstag hab ich gar keins mehr, Ersatz war auch schon bestellt.
> Wenn ich nicht angerufen hätte, hätte sich die Sache noch mehr ausgedehnt...
> Wenn heut nix im Briefkasten liegt dreh ich durch


Dann kann ich nur herzliches Beileid wünschen!


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Mai 2007)

Danke, Danke!
Was ist denn in dem Paket da? ...mein Schaltauge???
Naja - in gut einer Stunde weiß ich Bescheid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niemalsaufgeben (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Fährt morgen wieder wer mit der S? 8:37 Uhr S1 ab Li´hof?

Grüße Christian


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Mai 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Danke, Danke!
> Was ist denn in dem Paket da? ...mein Schaltauge???
> Naja - in gut einer Stunde weiß ich Bescheid...


Nur mein Beileid.  
Wenn dir die Schaltaugen von Poison Nr. 19 passen, dann hätte ich da noch was für dich. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sicher gering.


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2007)

Öhm, Parkplatz unter der Wolfsburg, so 20 nach 12 bis halb 1. Dann eine gemütliche Runde =)
Ich komm mit der Bahn.

@ Zimbo: Oh du armer. Hoffe nur das beste


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Öhm, Parkplatz unter der Wolfsburg, so 20 nach 12 bis halb 1. Dann eine gemütliche Runde =)
> Ich komm mit der Bahn.
> 
> @ Zimbo: Oh du armer. Hoffe nur das beste


Jetzt wirds aber langsam wirklich spät... 11.30 geht nicht?
Also da am Ende des Wohgebietes? 
Direkt am Ende der Serpentinen von der Wolfsburg runter?
Dann gemütlich die Serpentinen hoch, den roten Punkt zur Wolfsburg, den Russenweg runter (blau-weiß), roten Punkt weiter, Wolfsburg rocken, roter Punkt hoch...


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2007)

1130... Werde mal schauen. Muss noch absprechen.


----------



## Bastiaan (4. Mai 2007)

traut sich jemand von euch freeridern dat auch? 

http://www.break.com/pictures/may2gal40.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> traut sich jemand von euch freeridern dat auch?
> 
> http://www.break.com/pictures/may2gal40.html



na das bild von mir war ja schnell online...wurde doch erst vorhin gemacht


----------



## Bastiaan (4. Mai 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> na das bild von mir war ja schnell online...wurde doch erst vorhin gemacht



sieht aber nich nach dänmark aus  
bist du grad in urlaub oder wie? 

edit: haste den gestanden, oder biste abgeflogen?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. Mai 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> na das bild von mir war ja schnell online...wurde doch erst vorhin gemacht



@Strandi so hohe Berge habt ihr im Norden nicht


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wegen Schlafen im Untericht einen Tag lang als letzter in den Trail.


äh, sorry, ich arbeite richtig und kann deshalb nur abends surfen. ja,ich weiss, du arbeitest auch.... oder nennst dein stundenlanges surfen am arbeitsplatz zumindest so.... mein schef bekommts halt mit, wenn ich sinnlose sachen mache



Bastiaan schrieb:


> traut sich jemand von euch freeridern dat auch?
> 
> http://www.break.com/pictures/may2gal40.html


ja! ich! mit photoshop!


----------



## niemalsaufgeben (4. Mai 2007)

Sorry, aber bei dem Wetterbericht für morgen werd ich wohl kneifen. Nicht dass ich noch zum Gäsbock krank bin...
Für alle die dem Regen trotzen werden, viel SPaß

Gruß Christian


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. Mai 2007)

niemalsaufgeben schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bei dem Wetterbericht für morgen werd ich wohl kneifen. Nicht dass ich noch zum Gäsbock krank bin...
> Für alle die dem Regen trotzen werden, viel SPaß
> 
> Gruß Christian



   

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10729&id2=10729&ort=Ludwigshafen


----------



## niemalsaufgeben (4. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10729&id2=10729&ort=Ludwigshafen



Hey Andreas

Schau mal bei NW: http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=ADD&id=103


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Mai 2007)

woraus wir lernen: der optimist schaut  bei wetter.de, der  pessimist bei wetter.com! 

und: wenn jemand meint, dass er in der aitiii- branche arbeitet , kann das auch bedeuten, dass er den ganzen tag nur surft! 


wünsche euch allen morgen ne schöne tour, lasst es krachen, ich drehe morgen auf dem katzenbuckel meine runden.... auf zeit!


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> woraus wir lernen: der optimist schaut  bei wetter.de, der  pessimist bei wetter.com!
> 
> und: wenn jemand meint, dass er in der aitiii- branche arbeitet , kann das auch bedeuten, dass er den ganzen tag nur surft!
> 
> ...


Ich arbeite in der AIITEEE-Branche und surfe den ganzen Tag bei der Arbeit...  Such dir nen anderen Arbeitgeber.


----------



## Bastiaan (4. Mai 2007)

bei meinem vater siehts genau so aus 
ich glaub du solltest dir wirklich einen anderen job suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (5. Mai 2007)

IHR seid mit sicherheit NICHT deutschland


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Mai 2007)

bei der arbeit surfen wird überbewertet...


----------



## Bastiaan (5. Mai 2007)

ich frag mich, wieso man in der schule nicht surfen kann


----------



## Levty (5. Mai 2007)

Ok, Tick, morgen um 1130 unter der WBurg.

Bis dann.


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich frag mich, wieso man in der schule nicht surfen kann



man schon - DU nicht


----------



## strandi (5. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich frag mich, wieso man in der schule nicht surfen kann



sonst würden wir ja auch gar keine ruhe kriegen


----------



## Bastiaan (5. Mai 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> sonst würden wir ja auch gar keine ruhe kriegen



ich hab ja eigentl. auch kein rad, ich mags nur im forum im mittelpunkt zu stehen  

aber nich weiter erzählen gell


----------



## Levty (5. Mai 2007)

Kommst du morgen mit Basti, oder nicht?


----------



## Tobsn (5. Mai 2007)

sofortaufgeben schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bei dem Wetterbericht für morgen werd ich wohl kneifen. ...



Da hat wohl einer zu früh aufgegeben  

Um 10:30 Uhr fünf Tropfen. Hab nachgezählt.  
Danach Trocken bis zum Ende (ca. 16 Uhr).  

Niemalseinschüchternlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (5. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Kommst du morgen mit Basti, oder nicht?



jap, bei euren freeride aktionen mach ich aber nicht mit, falls ihr das vorhabt 

ich könnt aber bilder machen  

wahrscheinlich sehen wir uns im zug, weil ich kein bock hab bis nach neustadt zu fahren


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Mai 2007)

Morgen 11.30 Uhr, ich freu mich!

@Armin: War ein geiler Tag heute, danke! Ich hab wieder so einiges dazu gelernt.  

Und ja, das ist hier kein absoluter Dummbablerfred. Ich bin gerade ziemlich unausgeglichen. Aber das wird bestimmt bald wieder besser.


----------



## Levty (5. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich könnt aber bilder machen


Gut, soll ich die Cam mitbringen, oder hast du eine?


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in der AIITEEE-Branche und surfe den ganzen Tag bei der Arbeit...  Such dir nen anderen Arbeitgeber.


hm. naja, bin eigentlich glücklich, dass ich am ende eines arbeitstags auf konstruktiveres zurückblicken kann als auf "x foren vollgespämt!". da muss ich el ausnahmsweise mal recht geben!   


und ich muss  schon sagen: maras sind einfach geil! 
fazit heute: man nehme einen unbekannten marathon, fahre dort die kurzstrecke und hoffe, dass dann die ganzen lizens- fahrer aus der wertung gestrichen werden und lande dann in den top ten. sprich : platzierung nich aussagefähig. bin aber gespannt, wie es morgen läuft, war heute nur 1:40 unterwegs, morgen werden es 5h....

und wenn ich tobsn´s worte von gestern mir nochmal durch den kopf gehen lasse:


Tobsn schrieb:


> Wegen Schlafen im Untericht einen Tag lang als letzter in den Trail.


HEY LEV! schau dir an, was aus jemanden wird, der den falschen beruf hat! der seine besserwisser- rechthaberei- belehrungszwang nur noch dadurch ausleben kann, dass er hier im forum beiträge von zweifelhaftem inhalt posted! mach den fehler nicht auch, werde: LEHRER! am besten deutsch- lehrer! oder noch besser: ausbilder bei der bundeswehr, da gibts dann auch garantiert keinen wiederspruch und es müssen keine unschuldige kleine kinder dran glauben!

hehehe... ich liebe es, 2 fliegen(gewichte) mit einer klappe geschlagen (oder heisst es: gewatscht?)


----------



## Bastiaan (5. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Gut, soll ich die Cam mitbringen, oder hast du eine?



beides, kannst deine gerne mit bringen wenn du eigene bilder haben willst, bring jedoch die von meinem dad mit (allerdings mache ich hier 90% der bilder, und verdiene auch geld damit *angeb* )


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich hab ja eigentl. auch kein rad, ich mags nur im forum im mittelpunkt zu stehen
> 
> aber nich weiter erzählen gell


hier hätte ich was für dich:
geiler schlamm- hobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (5. Mai 2007)

den kauf ich mir, die wilden kerle sind doch cool? ....

achja, ich werde grad "gehackt" 
bald kommt ein 9 seiten langes gespräch online, könnt ihr euch durchlesen...köstlich, da fehlt jetzt nur noch ein kühles bier und die vorstellung wär perfekt 

also, heir das bericht aus dem I-see-a-kuh:
http://bastiaan.ba.funpic.de/Shark Avrilo.htm

"and the show goes on" (p.s. nimmt euch zeit, ist 9 a4 seiten groß  )

episode2: http://bastiaan.ba.funpic.de/Shark Avrilo2.htm


----------



## Tobsn (5. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> .... ich drehe morgen auf dem katzenbuckel meine runden.... auf zeit!



Bei der Zeit* empfehle ich Dir mit Daniel und Michael das Shuttle zu nehmen?  
*Schlechteste Zeit aller Finale Teilnehmer
Und schlaf weiter


----------



## niemalsaufgeben (5. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Da hat wohl einer zu früh aufgegeben
> 
> Um 10:30 Uhr fünf Tropfen. Hab nachgezählt.
> Danach Trocken bis zum Ende (ca. 16 Uhr).
> ...



Verdammt dann hab ich ja umsonst gekniffen... aber ich gönne es wenigstens euch. Dann brauch ich ja wohl nicht nachfragen obs gut war


----------



## Tobsn (5. Mai 2007)

niemalsaufgeben schrieb:


> ...obs gut war


Es war gut.
Ok, wir hatten einen ausgekugelten Finger aber sonst ... sehr gut.


----------



## niemalsaufgeben (5. Mai 2007)

Oh, ich hoffe der ist wieder drin? Wie und wem ist denn das passiert?
Wie viele waren denn heute am Start?


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Bei der Zeit* empfehle ich Dir mit Daniel und Michael das Shuttle zu nehmen?
> *Schlechteste Zeit aller Finale Teilnehmer


och komm schon, schnucki! immerhin angetreten und nicht gekniffen wie du! 
wen hätte ich denn schon alles kennen lernen können? wir sassen nach dem rennen direkt neben den pfaffenhubers....


----------



## Flugrost (6. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> morgen werden es 5h.... *!*


DA mal viel Glück und Vergnügen - das es mal nit in Selbstkasteiung ausartet...



easymtbiker schrieb:


> hehehe... ich liebe es, 2 fliegen(gewichte) mit einer klappe geschlagen (oder heisst es: gewatscht?)


Kennst Du die "Ohrfeigenmaschiene" für Auszubildende (...na, als Maschbauer)? Prototyp steht schon - das sechs Millimeter Kamelleder für die Exekutive ist leider schwer zu organisieren... - In Planung ist die Trailversion mit Teleskopstangenauszug und Klapplederlappen - Machart à la Klappspaten, Freigabe ausschließlich um pöbelnde Subjekte i.d. Schränkchen zu weisen.


----------



## Levty (6. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> HEY LEV! schau dir an, was aus jemanden wird, der den falschen beruf hat! der seine besserwisser- rechthaberei- belehrungszwang nur noch dadurch ausleben kann, dass er hier im forum beiträge von zweifelhaftem inhalt posted! mach den fehler nicht auch, werde: LEHRER! am besten deutsch- lehrer! oder noch besser: ausbilder bei der bundeswehr, da gibts dann auch garantiert keinen wiederspruch und es müssen keine unschuldige kleine kinder dran glauben!


Das mit der Bundeswehr habe ich mir sogar ernsthaft überlegt.
So jemanden ins Gesicht zu spucken, während man ihn anschreit...
...und wenns erst ne Frau ist...

Wäre was für mich


----------



## michar (6. Mai 2007)

hat jemand ne  handy nummer vom levty...DRINGEND! pm bitte


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Mai 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> - das sechs Millimeter Kamelleder für die Exekutive ist leider schwer zu organisieren...


alternativ kann man auch zwei lagen känguruhleder nehmen, das tut seinen job genausogut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Mai 2007)

michar schrieb:


> hat jemand ne  handy nummer vom levty...DRINGEND! pm bitte


Haste ja jetzt


----------



## Bastiaan (6. Mai 2007)

soa, auch der basti is mittlerweile heil zuhause, und die pics die ich gemacht habe wurden hochgeladen.

also...eifnach dort links i-wo auf "fotos" klicken, und ihr seht tick und lev in action 

ansonsten wars ne sehr schöne tour 

grtz


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Mai 2007)

Dann mal zu unserer Samstagstour. Alles grinsende und zufriedene Gesichter  War ja auch kein Wunder bei dem Wetter und den geilen Trails. 









Einige Bilder liegen noch bei mir unter verschiedenes.


----------



## strandi (6. Mai 2007)

täusch ich mich oder is der zimbomat etwas schlanker geworden


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Dann mal zu unserer Samstagstour. Alles grinsende und zufriedene Gesichter  War ja auch kein Wunder bei dem Wetter und den geilen Trails.


das sieht irgendwie so gemütlich aus.... 

n tipp: fahrt keinen marathon, bei dem 50% holländer am start sind. die schieben bei jeder bodenwelle.......


----------



## Flugrost (6. Mai 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> täusch ich mich oder is der zimbomat etwas schlanker geworden



Du sprichst von unserer "Sattelzerstörkampfmaschiene" - keine falschen Worte, sonst zerstört er Deine Sättel (Uri Geller mäßig) ohne mit nem Wimperchen zu zucken. 
So fit wie Zimbus mom. ist, würds nicht wundern, dass er Pfunde verloren hat - er leugnet aber.



			
				Maramaddin schrieb:
			
		

> ...das sieht irgendwie so gemütlich aus....


...klar, die Schlange zaubert halt Lächeln in jedwedes Frontalansicht...
edith: Bin mal auf die Litevillefraktion dort gespannt...


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> täusch ich mich oder is der zimbomat etwas schlanker geworden



Das sagst du nur, weil du so weit weg bist


----------



## Tobsn (7. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Dann mal zu unserer Samstagstour. Alles grinsende und zufriedene Gesichter  War ja auch kein Wunder bei dem Wetter und den geilen Trails...



   
Wo seit Ihr da wieder rum gefahren. 
Haben nur Eure Spuren am Teufelsfelsen über Lambrecht gesehen.
Das nächste Mal nehmt Ihr die Bierflaschen wieder mit


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wo seit Ihr da wieder rum gefahren.
> Haben nur Eure Spuren am Teufelsfelsen über Lambrecht gesehen.
> Das nächste Mal nehmt Ihr die Bierflaschen wieder mit


Überall wo es Spitzkehren gab... Enge Spitzkehren...  
Ich muss jetzt am Hinterradversetzen arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (7. Mai 2007)

JA - Die Tour am Samstag war wirklich toll! Ich hätte nicht gedacht das man gefühlte 1500hM Serpentinen in eine Runde PW bauen kann. Danke Armin und Andreas 


@Tick
Der [email protected] hat von eurer Tour am Sonntag ja nicht ein Bild eingestellt, auf dem du beim droppen des 1,80m Felsens zu sehen bist.


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Mai 2007)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> JA - Die Tour am Samstag war wirklich toll! Ich hätte nicht gedacht das man gefühlte 1500hM Serpentinen in eine Runde PW bauen kann. Danke Armin und Andreas
> 
> 
> @Tick
> Der [email protected] hat von eurer Tour am Sonntag ja nicht ein Bild eingestellt, auf dem du beim droppen des 1,80m Felsens zu sehen bist.


Ich werde das wohl nicht mehr dieses Jahr schaffen, den zu droppen. Auch mit meinem großen Bock nicht. Das geht schon Psychisch nicht dort. Zu viele Bäume, zu wenig Gefälle dahinter. Das ist ein Mosherdrop. Tut nur weh...  
Obwohl ich ja auf sowas steh...


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2007)

Ach, ich hab ja schon vorgeschlagen, dem Tick die Bremse vorne abzumontieren und ihn mit Schwung das Weibiet runterlassen. 
Und die lustigen Stellen an der Wolfsburg... du "Außenrumfahrer"


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ach, ich hab ja schon vorgeschlagen, dem Tick die Bremse vorne abzumontieren und ihn mit Schwung das Weibiet runterlassen.
> Und die lustigen Stellen an der Wolfsburg... du "Außenrumfahrer"


Ja... war gestern auch nicht mein bester Tag...  
Aber beim nächsten Mal!  
Ich hab die nächsten zwei Wochen Urlaub, dann wird Trainiert bis der Arzt kommt!


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Mai 2007)

Lass den Arzt besser aus dem Spiel...


----------



## Flugrost (7. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal nehmt Ihr die Bierflaschen wieder mit



Wir trinken kein Öttinger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (7. Mai 2007)

Stimmt, bei Bier gibt's drei Grundregeln:
-keine Plastikflaschen
-keine Dosen
und keine minderwertigen Biere wie Öttinger oder Eichbaum!


----------



## Flugrost (7. Mai 2007)

Hansa?


----------



## Speedbullit (7. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Zu viele Bäume, zu wenig Gefälle dahinter. Das ist ein Mosherdrop. Tut nur weh...
> Obwohl ich ja auf sowas steh...




dave springt den mit dem hardtail


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2007)

Na Tick, wenn das mal nicht ne Herausforderung ist


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Mai 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hansa?


Euro?


----------



## Bastiaan (7. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das sieht irgendwie so gemütlich aus....
> 
> n tipp: fahrt keinen marathon, bei dem 50% holländer am start sind. die schieben bei jeder bodenwelle.......



bla bla...

wir holländer fallen, wenn wir mal 50 jahre und aufwärts sind, wenigstens nicht vom rad weil wir zu langsam fahren, so wie die omis hier in der gegend 

zudem schaffen wirs, auch als untrainierte leute, mit einem durchschnitts tempo von 20 km/h zu fahren. ein deutscher schafft bei der gleichen srtecke nur etwa 11-12 km/h

denk ma drüber nach, denn es stimmt wirklich...


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2007)

In 50jahren müsst ihr nicht Radfahren können. Eher schwimmen. Aber du bist gut dabei mit deiner Taucherausbildung


----------



## Bastiaan (7. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> In 50jahren müsst ihr nicht Radfahren können. Eher schwimmen. Aber du bist gut dabei mit deiner Taucherausbildung



deswegen hab ich vorgesorgt; wenn ich nicht mehr biken kann kann ich schwimmen und andersrum 

edit: @lev, hast du eigentlich die beiden mails?!


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Mai 2007)

ich bin dafür, die holländischen polder doch wieder abzureißen  - dann müssen wir auch keine 50 jahre warten...


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Mai 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> dave springt den mit dem hardtail


Ich springe mit dem Hardtail fast alles was ich mit dem Fully auch Springe... Aber bei Flattdrops hört das ab 1,2m auf...  
(Nur mit Warm springen)
Aber ich hab jetzt neuen Ansporn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (7. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> deswegen hab ich vorgesorgt; wenn ich nicht mehr biken kann kann ich schwimmen und andersrum
> 
> edit: @lev, hast du eigentlich die beiden mails?!


Hast du eigentlich noch mehr Bilder? 
Vor allem von dem Drop bei dem ich so oft angefahren bin...


----------



## Bastiaan (7. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich noch mehr Bilder?
> Vor allem von dem Drop bei dem ich so oft angefahren bin...



jap, aber nich offline. kanns die dir aber schicken wenn de magst
ich hätt auch noch videos von dem steilen gedöhns da, wo du auch ziemlich oft gebraucht hast bis du mal rutner gefahren bist, und wo der lev fast gestürzt ist.


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> j
> ich hätt auch noch videos von dem steilen gedöhns da, wo du auch ziemlich oft gebraucht hast bis du mal rutner gefahren bist, und wo der lev fast gestürzt ist.



Jop, fast ist es ein 2m Flatdrop geworden, aber das Bike wäree nach mir aufkommen 

Deine Cam mach sau geile Bilder


----------



## Bastiaan (7. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Jop, fast ist es ein 2m Flatdrop geworden, aber das Bike wäree nach mir aufkommen
> 
> Deine Cam mach sau geile Bilder



ja deswegen dreht die cam weg, ich hatte sau schiß du würdest dir den rücken brechen  (siehste mal wie wichtig du mir bist *hust*)

und danke für dein kompliment....werds der cam ausrichten


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2007)

Der Fast-Sturz:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWXBd6Z2MPo

Und wie es richtig geht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fueqw5blA_k


----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Der Fast-Sturz:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWXBd6Z2MPo



Da hassde aber nochma *Glück* gehabt 
Gruß Gürü.


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Der Fast-Sturz:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWXBd6Z2MPo
> 
> Und wie es richtig geht:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fueqw5blA_k


Ich hoffe Basti hat ein Video wie ich da oben am Baum verrecke... ist mir immerhin zweimal passiert... 

Edit: Übrigens muss Basti demnächst mit in die Bikeparks! So einen guten Kameramann hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Mai 2007)

Der Bursche will nur in den Invalidenfred und sich dann von seiner Freundin verwöhnen lassen. War echt knapp Lev. Gute Reaktion


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Mai 2007)

Hab heute die Zeit gehabt einige Bilder vom Samstag einzustellen. Wer die anderen haben will, kurze PM mit Addi. Wisst ja wieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (7. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Der Bursche will nur in den Invalidenfred und sich dann von seiner Freundin verwöhnen lassen. War echt knapp Lev. Gute Reaktion


Also ne bessere Reaktion wäre gewesen die Bremsen ein wenig weiter auf zu machen und einfach dadurch sich zu stabilisieren. Aber das hab ich ja auch zweimal vergeigt, bloß weiter oben.


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> bla bla...
> denk ma drüber nach,


   immer wieder süss, wenn mich son minderjähriger grünschnabel zum nachdenken auffordert..... 

wenn ich ehrlich bin: von mir aus dürfen die hölländer 50-jährig vom rad kippen, hauptsache sie blockieren nicht die trails!



Levty schrieb:


> Der Fast-Sturz:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWXBd6Z2MPo
> 
> Und wie es richtig geht:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fueqw5blA_k


hey lev, da komm ja sogar ich sturzfrei runder! was machst du nur für sachen?


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also ne bessere Reaktion wäre gewesen die Bremsen ein wenig weiter auf zu machen und einfach dadurch sich zu stabilisieren. Aber das hab ich ja auch zweimal vergeigt, bloß weiter oben.


Ich will sehen wie du mit offenen Bremsen über DIE Steinkante drüberrollst.

An die anderen: Danke!
Ich habs schon mehrmals auf der Tour gesagt: Muss mal wieder SAs mitfahren, viele Kurven und Berge...


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> So jemanden ins Gesicht zu spucken, während man ihn anschreit...
> ...und wenns erst ne Frau ist...
> 
> Wäre was für mich


aha! darauf stehst du also? und noch auf lack + lycra? ich glaube, dann wäre es besser , wenn du dich nach nem job im sado-maso - bereich umschauen würdest! 



Flugrost schrieb:


> ...klar, die Schlange zaubert halt Lächeln in jedwedes Frontalansicht...
> edith: Bin mal auf die Litevillefraktion dort gespannt...


war das die gelbpunkt- abfahrt, wo die t-g drüber geht? tja, da bin ich auch gespannt...


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> aha! darauf stehst du also? und noch auf lack + lycra? ich glaube, dann wäre es besser , wenn du dich nach nem job im sado-maso - bereich umschauen würdest!


Was kramst du für alte Sachen raus? Die sind ja schon älter als die Welt...und du.


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Was kramst du für alte Sachen raus? Die sind ja schon älter als die Welt...und du.


 habs gestern schon mal erklärt: ich bin ein hart arbeitender mensch und kann es mir nur wenige augenblicke am abend leisten, ein bisschen zu surfen! damit ihr alle von meinen steuergeldern ein schönes leben führen könnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (8. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich will sehen wie du mit offenen Bremsen über DIE Steinkante drüberrollst.
> 
> An die anderen: Danke!
> Ich habs schon mehrmals auf der Tour gesagt: Muss mal wieder SAs mitfahren, viele Kurven und Berge...


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! 
Zwischen ein "wenig weiter auf" und "offen" liegen da doch noch Welten! Aber du bist doch vor allem ins Straucheln gekommen, weil du angehalten hast, so sah das zumindest aus meiner Perspektive aus. Aber korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich das falsch sehe.


----------



## Levty (8. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> habs gestern schon mal erklärt: ich bin ein hart arbeitender mensch und kann es mir nur wenige augenblicke am abend leisten, ein bisschen zu surfen! damit ihr alle von meinen steuergeldern ein schönes leben führen könnt!


Was machen wir dann wenn du arbeitslos bist und besoffen unter einer Brücke liegst? 

@ Tick: Wayne.


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Was machen wir dann wenn du arbeitslos bist und besoffen unter einer Brücke liegst?
> 
> @ Tick: Wayne.


Ja denn interessiert das natürlich extrem.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> war das die gelbpunkt- abfahrt, wo die t-g drüber geht? tja, da bin ich auch gespannt...


Das war eine Abfahrt die von uns "entjungfert" wurde. Trailhunting


----------



## Tobsn (8. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Das war eine Abfahrt die von uns "entjungfert" wurde. Trailhunting


Nicht etwas anmaßend?!?


----------



## Flugrost (8. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Nicht etwas anmaßend?!?



Was jetzt - entjungfern oder hunting?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Nicht etwas anmaÃend?!?



NÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶. ä¸å¥½ææ


----------



## Levty (8. Mai 2007)

Ich flipp aus   
An meiner Stadtschlampe wurde der Sattel geklaut...
...wenn ich den Spasst erwische, der mit dem rumfährt, der kann sich auf was gefasst machen


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Das war eine Abfahrt die von uns "entjungfert" wurde. Trailhunting


du kannst doch nicht einfach sowas behaupten, bevor du trailmaster tobsn konsultiert hast!


----------



## strandi (8. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich flipp aus
> An meiner Stadtschlampe wurde der Sattel geklaut...
> ...wenn ich den Spasst erwische, der mit dem rumfährt, der kann sich auf was gefasst machen



das sind ja zustände wie in malmö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (8. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich flipp aus
> An meiner Stadtschlampe wurde der Sattel geklaut...
> ...wenn ich den Spasst erwische, der mit dem rumfährt, der kann sich auf was gefasst machen


das ist mir sogar schon in Seesen vor dem Toom Baumarkt passiert, wohlgemerkt mit einem Billig-Baumarktbike!  Hattest du nen Schnellspanner dran?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich flipp aus
> An meiner Stadtschlampe wurde der Sattel geklaut...
> ...wenn ich den Spasst erwische, der mit dem rumfährt, der kann sich auf was gefasst machen



Also HD ist ein echt krasses Pflaster. Gestern ruft mich meine Tochter an und teilt mit, dass an ihrer Rad der komplette Schaltzug fehlt. Hebel ist aber erstaunlicherweise noch da. Hatte wohl keinen Imbus. Vermute mal da will sich einer ein Rad zusammenbauen. Träume ja davon, dass ich mal jemanden beobachte der solche Aktivitäten startet.  Da kommt dann mein .......  zum Ausbruch


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Mai 2007)

braucht jemand nen günstigen sattel?


----------



## THBiker (9. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> . Träume ja davon, dass ich mal jemanden beobachte der solche Aktivitäten startet.  Da kommt dann mein .......  zum Ausbruch




Und du hättest sogar so manche Berechtigung...gelle    

@Levty
ich hab gehört, du könntest ganz gut ohne Sattel fahren...du hättest da schon Übung..


----------



## THBiker (9. Mai 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> braucht jemand nen günstigen sattel?



hätt auch noch einen....und ne Stütze


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> hätt auch noch einen....und ne Stütze



Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso du nicht mehr mit uns fährst. 
Und bei den Italienern ist man das ja gewöhnt das sie "rubare"


----------



## han (9. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso du nicht mehr mit uns fährst.
> Und bei den Italienern ist man das ja gewöhnt das sie "rubare"



rubano.. rubano ...häst des  

aber in HD tippe ich mal auf den gemeinen Studentenkopp als Täter


----------



## Levty (9. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> @Levty
> ich hab gehört, du könntest ganz gut ohne Sattel fahren...du hättest da schon Übung..


Ja, aber der Schulweg hin und zurück ist halt nichts, gegen die damalige Aktion


----------



## THBiker (9. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch wieso du nicht mehr mit uns fährst.
> Und bei den Italienern ist man das ja gewöhnt das sie "rubare"



Nene falsch gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (9. Mai 2007)

han schrieb:


> rubano.. rubano ...häst des
> 
> aber in HD tippe ich mal auf den gemeinen Studentenkopp als Täter



ach...die sin ja noch net mal richtig damit fertig geworden, daß se beim de fußball-wm nur dritter geworden sind (ham sich dann beim handball ersatzbefriedigt) und du erwartest, daß sie dann schon italienisch können? immerhin hat er den infinitiv hinbekommen, das is doch schon mehr als pizza und espresso aussprechen können  

der arme student an sich *g* nu muß er schon schaltzüge klauen gehen

*grübel*

ne 30,9er sattelstütze und nen specialized-sattel müsste ich noch irgendwo im keller rumfahren haben...


----------



## THBiker (9. Mai 2007)

verkauf ne 30,9er RF Diabolus

wer will sie???


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Mai 2007)

Also ich hab noch 
1x 27,2mm (3xbenutzt)
1x 30.0mm
1x 30.9mm
1x 31,4mm
1x 31,6mm (neu)
und irgendwo muss noch ne 34,9mm rum fahren... 

Also wer will?


----------



## dave (9. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> und irgendwo muss noch ne 34,9mm rum fahren...



in dem maß gibt's nur wenige, teure carbonstützen, oder? 
für welches rad hast du die denn gebraucht?


----------



## Tobsn (9. Mai 2007)

dave schrieb:


> der-tick.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...und irgendwo muss noch ne 34,9mm rum fahren...
> ...




OZM und Flugrost kuckt lieber mal nach ob Eure Stütze noch da ist.


----------



## Bastiaan (9. Mai 2007)

wenn ich jetzt bei jeder tour ne sattelstütze klaue und anschließend in ebay verkaufe. dann hab ich doch bestimmt in nem jahr mein neues bike verdient oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (9. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch
> 1x 27,2mm (3xbenutzt)
> 1x 30.0mm
> 1x 30.9mm
> ...



was für ne 31.6er??


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt bei jeder tour ne sattelstütze klaue und anschließend in ebay verkaufe. dann hab ich doch bestimmt in nem jahr mein neues bike verdient oder?



für prügel kann man sich keine räder kaufen...und das wäre die entlohnung, wenn du auf den touren sattelstützen klauen würdest


----------



## Bastiaan (9. Mai 2007)

wieviel wär eine downhill-weltmeister sattelstütze wert? ....


----------



## talybont (9. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> OZM und Flugrost kuckt lieber mal nach ob Eure Stütze noch da ist.


hmm, ob die bei bikemaxx die Stütze aus meinem Genius ausgebaut und weiterverscherbelt haben? Muss ich morgen gleich mal anrufen


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> was für ne 31.6er??


Ritchey WCS. Einmal in ein Loch gesteckt, raus gezogen fertig. 

Die 34,9mm hab ich für mein Nitrous damals gebraucht gehabt. War sogar Teleskop!


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Mai 2007)

Was machen wir denn am Samstag?  
Ich bin hin und her gerissen, entweder Wildbadmit dem Club oder mit euch Pfalz...  

Wird gar Zena uns guiden?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> wenn ich jetzt bei jeder tour ne sattelstütze klaue und anschließend in ebay verkaufe. dann hab ich doch bestimmt in nem jahr mein neues bike verdient oder?



Wahrscheinlich wird es nach max. 2 Wochen mit einer Überschrift in der Bildzeitung enden. Junger Holländer in den Weiten des PW vermisst. Sachdienliche Hinweise nimmt jede Polizeidienststelle entgegen  Und irgendwann in ferner Zukunft werden die Erdenbewohner einen verrotteten Körper finden, sich an einem neuen Pälzi erfreuen und versuchen seine DNA zu erforschen. Hierbei werden sie dann feststellen, dass sie mit der pälzischen DNA überhaupt nicht zusammenhängt und eine neue Spezie benennen.


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wahrscheilich wird es nach max. 2 Wochen mit einer Überschrift in der Bildzeitung enden. Junger Holländer in den Weiten des PW vermisst. Sachdienliche Hinweise nimmt jede Polizeidienststelle entgegen  Und irgendwann in ferner Zukunft werden die Erdenbewohner einen verrotteten Körper finden, sich an einem neuen Pälzi erfreuen und versuchen seine DNA zu erforschen. Hierbei werden sie dann feststellen, dass sie mit der pälzischen DNA überhaupt nicht zusammenhängt und eine neue Spezie benennen.



vor allem werden sie sich über die metallrohre wundern, welche als "grabbeigaben" bei ihm zu finden sind - wenn nicht plündernde und marodierende biker vorher das grab ausgeräumt haben


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Mai 2007)

So es ist bald wieder soweit. Noch 2x schlafen. Treffen uns am Samstag 0930 wieder auf dem Parkplatz gegenüber dem Kaltenbrunner Tal. Wir fahren eine etwas abgewandelte Tour von letzten Samstag. Sie wird aber wieder ziemlich technisch, also nix für Heizer. Die Highlights werden aber wieder dabei sein.


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> So es ist bald wieder soweit. Noch 2x schlafen. Treffen uns am Samstag 0930 wieder auf dem Parkplatz gegenüber dem Kaltenbrunner Tal. Wir fahren eine etwas abgewandelte Tour von letzten Samstag. Sie wird aber wieder ziemlich technisch, also nix für Heizer. Die Highlights werden aber wieder dabei sein.


Auch diese schnuckelige erste Abfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Auch diese schnuckelige erste Abfahrt?



Ei sicherlich  learning by doing  Oder wie der Pälzer sagt: Mehr als runnerfalle känne mer net.


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ei sicherlich  learning by doing  Oder wie der Pälzer sagt: Mehr als runnerfalle känne mer net.


Und zum Schluß noch Weinbiet/Wolfsburg?


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Mai 2007)

Also ich bin am Samstag mit KaZwo unterwegs.
Wegen der langen Anfahrt au s dem Saarland geht's später los und ich zeig ihm den Hochberg...

Ich schreib dann nochmal was zu den Details.


----------



## Bastiaan (10. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird es nach max. 2 Wochen mit einer Überschrift in der Bildzeitung enden. Junger Holländer in den Weiten des PW vermisst. Sachdienliche Hinweise nimmt jede Polizeidienststelle entgegen  Und irgendwann in ferner Zukunft werden die Erdenbewohner einen verrotteten Körper finden, sich an einem neuen Pälzi erfreuen und versuchen seine DNA zu erforschen. Hierbei werden sie dann feststellen, dass sie mit der pälzischen DNA überhaupt nicht zusammenhängt und eine neue Spezie benennen.



dazu sag ich nur:  
ich hab gedacht, die fantasie lässt mit den jahren nach  dem scheint wohl nicht zu sein 


wegen samstag: vllt. bin ich dabei, ich meld mich morgen nochmal!


----------



## zena (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo Männer und solche die es werden wollen,

ich werde am Wochenende leider net mit euch fahren weil ich Paar neue Trails im PW suche. Es könnte aber sein dass wir uns überm Weg fahren. Ich handle sozusagen auf eigene Gefahr und falls ich was nettes entdeckt habe lass ich es euch wissen. Bitte versteht es nicht falsch, es heißt nicht das ich euch nicht mehr mag (hab ich das etwa jemals getan???) aber ich muss Orientierung lernen  
Ich ahne schon was euch in die Köpfe schießt...Frauen und Karten lesen  
...und genau deshalb mache ich es auf eigene Gefahr...

Habts viel Spaß...für die Marathonisti unter euch: Kette rechts  

Zena


----------



## caroka (10. Mai 2007)

zena schrieb:


> Hallo Männer und solche die es werden wollen,
> 
> ich werde am Wochenende leider net mit euch fahren weil ich Paar neue Trails im PW suche. Es könnte aber sein dass wir uns überm Weg fahren. Ich handle sozusagen auf eigene Gefahr und falls ich was nettes entdeckt habe lass ich es euch wissen. Bitte versteht es nicht falsch, es heißt nicht das ich euch nicht mehr mag (hab ich das etwa jemals getan???) aber ich muss Orientierung lernen
> Ich ahne schon was euch in die Köpfe schießt...Frauen und Karten lesen
> ...



Zweifelt da jemand an Deinen Fähigkeiten?  
Die Trails kannst Du mir ja dann mal zeigen.


----------



## zena (10. Mai 2007)

HIER zweifeln viele an meinen Fähigkeiten, vor allem ich selbst


----------



## caroka (10. Mai 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ........... vor allem ich selbst



Jaja, typisches Frauenproblem  mein vollstes Verständnis.


----------



## eL (10. Mai 2007)

wenn du bis montag früh nich zurück bist stellen wir die suche ein und hoffen das die natur dich assimiliert hat.

ansonsten probiest es nächsten sonntag nochmal ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2007)

eL schrieb:


> wenn du bis montag früh nich zurück bist stellen wir die suche ein und hoffen das die natur dich assimiliert hat.
> 
> ansonsten probiest es nächsten sonntag nochmal ;-))



Ob ihr Bike Naturverträglich ist und 100% Biologisch abbaubar?


----------



## eL (10. Mai 2007)

nö

aber unsere nachkommen werden in jahrmillonen wieder bauxit im pfälzerwald abbauen.


----------



## zena (10. Mai 2007)

tja mein bike ist fast 100% recyclebar, fällt neben den unzähligen cola-dosen und riegelfolien kaum noch auf. das blümchen-tarnmuster hats auch schon  ...aber wer weiß ob nicht die fahrerin sondermüll ist???  bei dem vielen silikon und amalgam


----------



## Levty (10. Mai 2007)

Hey Basti, hab das Bild ein wenig bearbeitet (den Tick rausgeschnitten) und entwickeln lassen. Sieht echt spitze aus, besser als auf dem PC! Sau geil


----------



## Bastiaan (10. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hey Basti, hab das Bild ein wenig bearbeitet (den Tick rausgeschnitten) und entwickeln lassen. Sieht echt spitze aus, besser als auf dem PC! Sau geil



 wer hats dir erlaubt mein bild zu bearbeiten

  nee awas, sieht jetzt, so lang gezogen, aus wie ein panorama bild 
ab jetzt nehm ich (fast) jede tour ne cam mit, denn der aufmerksame signaturen-leser hats schon gemerkt, ich hab ein foto-album wo alle bilder reinkommen (guckste konkret krass unten in signatur)


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> wer hats dir erlaubt mein bild zu bearbeiten
> 
> nee awas, sieht jetzt, so lang gezogen, aus wie ein panorama bild
> ab jetzt nehm ich (fast) jede tour ne cam mit, denn der aufmerksame signaturen-leser hats schon gemerkt, ich hab ein foto-album wo alle bilder reinkommen (guckste konkret krass unten in signatur)


Ich hoffe du holst dir auch von jedem "Fotoopfer" eine erlaubnis, da er immerhin ein Recht am eigenen Bild hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (10. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du holst dir auch von jedem "Fotoopfer" eine erlaubnis, da er immerhin ein Recht am eigenen Bild hat!



ähm...naja....nunja....wie erklär ich das 

bei dem bild hab ich aber noch gesagt er solle stehen bleiben, er hätte ja runter springen können wenn er nich will dass ich ein bild mach


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ähm...naja....nunja....wie erklär ich das
> 
> bei dem bild hab ich aber noch gesagt er solle stehen bleiben, er hätte ja runter springen können wenn er nich will dass ich ein bild mach


Nicht das ich wass dagegen hab... Ich find gut!


----------



## Bastiaan (10. Mai 2007)

hab übrigens mal ein paar fragen:

- welche bein-schützer sind gut (marken)
- wie teuer sind die in etwa
- und wo bekomm ich die?

denn in naher zukunft wäre es vllt. ganz praktisch so dinger zu haben, genau so wie ein neuer helm, der hier hat schon mehrere (kleine) stürze überlebt.


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Mai 2007)

wenn der basti dann noch englisch lernt, eines tages, ist die signatur echt toll


----------



## Bastiaan (10. Mai 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wenn der basti dann noch englisch lernt, eines tages, ist die signatur echt toll



wird wohl passen wenn ich auf 2 bis 3 steh in englisch

außerdem kann ich schon genug sprachen, und alle verstehen mich (enigermaßen)   aber speziell für dich werd ichs ändern....


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> hab übrigens mal ein paar fragen:
> 
> - welche bein-schützer sind gut (marken)
> - wie teuer sind die in etwa
> ...


Race Face FR -> www.bikemailorder.de -> 80 oder 90 Mit Ellenbogenschützern 120 Dafür aber sau gut!


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> wird wohl passen wenn ich auf 2 bis 3 steh in englisch
> 
> außerdem kann ich schon genug sprachen, und alle verstehen mich (enigermaßen)   aber speziell für dich werd ichs ändern....


Ich hab an der Berufsschule nur 2er in Englisch gehabt (haben arg meinen Schnitt nach unten gezogen), aber ich würde mal mein Englisch als schlecht definieren. Trotz dessen, dass ich es täglich bei der Arbeit anwende. Aber ich telefonieren und maile halt ständig mit Franzosen und Belgiern, die können es noch schlechter.


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab an der Berufsschule nur 2er in Englisch gehabt (haben arg meinen Schnitt nach unten gezogen), aber ich würde mal mein Englisch als schlecht definieren. Trotz dessen, dass ich es täglich bei der Arbeit anwende. Aber ich telefonieren und maile halt ständig mit Franzosen und Belgiern, die können es noch schlechter.



texaner können auch kein englisch...glaub es mir..wenn du 10 kaugummi in den mund nimmst und mit deutschem akzent versuchst englisch zu sprechen, werden dich auf diesem planeten mehr leute verstehen als einen texaner...


----------



## Bastiaan (10. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab an der Berufsschule nur 2er in Englisch gehabt (haben arg meinen Schnitt nach unten gezogen), aber ich würde mal mein Englisch als schlecht definieren. Trotz dessen, dass ich es täglich bei der Arbeit anwende. Aber ich telefonieren und maile halt ständig mit Franzosen und Belgiern, die können es noch schlechter.



ja franzosen sind ganz schlimm, aber die deutschen sind auch nicht gerade berühmt wegen ihrer aussprache (und wenn schon wegen der schlechten aussprache)

später gibts noch en video dazu, erst mal suchen 

edith meint dazu: hier isses dann: http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=229991


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Mai 2007)

heute ne gemütliche flachland-tour, irgendwann beginnt mein rad (das schöne race- ht) zu knacksen, wird schlimmer und plötzlich n schwammiges fahrgefühl. ich dachte schon: rahmenbruch, hab aber unterwegs nix gefunden, also noch die letzen km nach hause, dort dann gesehen, dass das unterrohr zu 2/3 durch ist, sehr ärgerlich! wollte damit eigentlich morgen in den urlaub fahren.... naja, gibt ja noch n ersatz-bike....
mal gespannt was die leute aus dem laden sagen, ist ja erst 1,5 jahre alt....
bilder werden nachgereicht- wenn ich übernächste woche wieder zurück bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. Mai 2007)

@ Martin:
Oh man, viel Erfolg bei der Verhandlung mit Cyco.
Und viel Spass in Finale.

@ Basti:
Sehr geiles Album.
Race Face Schoner nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Tobsn (10. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ... rahmenbruch...wollte damit eigentlich morgen in den urlaub fahren....



Die HT's scheinen Angst vor Finale zu haben. 
Dennis hat an seinem heute auch einen Riss entdeckt   und das von Christoph wird morgen auch in Rente geschickt . 

Finale wird ein reiner Fully Urlaub.


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> heute ne gemütliche flachland-tour, irgendwann beginnt mein rad (das schöne race- ht) zu knacksen, wird schlimmer und plötzlich n schwammiges fahrgefühl. ich dachte schon: rahmenbruch, hab aber unterwegs nix gefunden, also noch die letzen km nach hause, dort dann gesehen, dass das unterrohr zu 2/3 durch ist, sehr ärgerlich! wollte damit eigentlich morgen in den urlaub fahren.... naja, gibt ja noch n ersatz-bike....
> mal gespannt was die leute aus dem laden sagen, ist ja erst 1,5 jahre alt....
> bilder werden nachgereicht- wenn ich übernächste woche wieder zurück bin!


Wohin gehts?
Ich hab ab Morgen Nacht auch 2 Wochen Urlaub!


----------



## Tobsn (10. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wohin gehts?
> Ich hab ab Morgen Nacht auch 2 Wochen Urlaub!



VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!!


----------



## Levty (10. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!!


Ich glaub er mag dich nicht, Klaus.


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!! VETO!!!


War ja nur ne Frage, ich weiß noch nicht wohin ich fahre.  
Ich werde aber eh erst in einer Woche los fahren.


----------



## Tobsn (10. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> War ja nur ne Frage, ich weiß noch nicht wohin ich fahre.



Wir fahren nach Finale    

Und wir sind voll, darum keine neuen Mitfahrer, das hat mit Klaus nichts zu tun. Wir haben einen generellen Teilnehmerstop.  

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die HT's scheinen Angst vor Finale zu haben.
> Dennis hat an seinem heute auch einen Riss entdeckt   und das von Christoph wird morgen auch in Rente geschickt .


 krass! die sterne scheinen heute schlecht zu stehen...

hier doch schon mal n bild. kann man das löten? 





und wie, tobsn, willste den tick mitnehmen?


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Und wir sind voll,


 wie? jetzt schon? ich dachte, wir fangen damit erst da unten an?
habt ihr das mitnehm- bier schon nieder gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wir fahren nach Finale
> 
> Und wir sind voll, darum keine neuen Mitfahrer, das hat mit Klaus nichts zu tun. Wir haben einen generellen Teilnehmerstop.
> 
> ...


Finale Lingure oder wie? 
Sprich irgendwo Italien - Mittelmeerküste?


----------



## Tobsn (10. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ....hier doch schon mal n bild. kann man das löten? ...



Und den hast Du auf der Tour nicht gesehen.  
Auf was für Doping warst Du unterwegs.  



easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...habt ihr das mitnehm- bier schon nieder gemacht? ...



Ne, war das daheimbleib-Bier, das Bier führ die Fahrt ist schon in der Kühlbox.


----------



## Levty (10. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Finale Lingure oder wie?
> Sprich irgendwo Italien - Mittelmeerküste?


Ne, Himalaya Gebirge in Ostberlin. Das ist da an der Argentinischen Küste irgendwo...


----------



## Tobsn (10. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Finale Lingure ...



Genau darum nehmen wir Dich nicht mit. 
LIGURE ohne 'N'


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Und den hast Du auf der Tour nicht gesehen.
> Auf was für Doping warst Du unterwegs.


ja, hab halt nur im bereich der hinterbau- steben geschaut. und ist auch besser so,hätte ich den riss unterwegs entdeckt   ,wäre ich wohl nicht mehr weiter gefahren.


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Genau darum nehmen wir Dich nicht mit.
> LIGURE ohne 'N'


Ok... 
Mit sooo alten Säcken will ich eh nicht auf Tour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (10. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ok...
> Mit sooo alten Säcken will ich eh nicht auf Tour...



 wir nehmen auch keine kinder mit!


----------



## Levty (10. Mai 2007)

...mich ahst du schon mal eingeladen, mitzukommen.


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...mich ahst du schon mal eingeladen, mitzukommen.


kleinkinder dürfen mit!

   

so, muss endlich mal packen!



trau keinem unter 30!



zena schrieb:


> .... bei dem vielen silikon und amalgam



ich habs schon immer geahnt! zena hat amalgam- brüste.... alles nur fake....


----------



## strandi (10. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...mich ahst du schon mal eingeladen, mitzukommen.



da wusste er wohl nicht was er tut


----------



## Flugrost (10. Mai 2007)

Mal ehrlich, langsam geht mir dieses Generationengeplänkel auf die Nerven. Lev und Claus dissen ist ja noch legitim, da die Beiden es mal gaanz locker abkönnen und gleichwertige Retourkutschen liefern. Ich werd auch da bald meine Schnauze halten und mich aufs Rentnerruhekissen zurückziehen.

Wer issn am Samstach da? Zimbo und eL nit - wer sonst?


----------



## niemalsaufgeben (10. Mai 2007)

Ich sag nur Gäsbock, fährt noch wer am Samstag mit?


----------



## dave (11. Mai 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wer issn am Samstach da? Zimbo und eL nit - wer sonst?



Bei mir sieht leider schon wieder nach einem späteren Tourstart aus. Am So dummerweise schon wieder ...
Dabei würde ich doch soooo gerne den neuen Kehren-Trail runterkurven!


----------



## Flugrost (11. Mai 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht leider schon wieder nach einem späteren Tourstart aus. Am So dummerweise schon wieder ...
> Dabei würde ich doch soooo gerne den neuen Kehren-Trail runterkurven!



Du meinst die Beiden . Passt schon - die rennen ja nit weg. Glückwunsch übrigens zum baldig neuen Untersatz und viel Spass am Samstach. Vielleicht sehen wir uns...


----------



## zena (11. Mai 2007)

sorry wir sind auch net dabei. ich such die erleuchtung auf anderen wegen und kasi muss bauen  aber am sonntag fahren wir in die südpalz und nach frankreich rüber. da gibts lauschige burgen und näckische trailzs  

n schäne muddertach noch  

zena (die katzen-mutti)


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2007)

zena schrieb:


> sorry wir sind auch net dabei. ich such die erleuchtung auf anderen wegen und kasi muss bauen  aber am sonntag fahren wir in die südpalz und nach frankreich rüber. da gibts lauschige burgen und näckische trailzs
> 
> n schäne muddertach noch
> 
> zena (die katzen-mutti)


Kannst ja mal wegen Sonntag bescheid sagen... vielleicht nehmt ihr mich ja mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (11. Mai 2007)

is jemand so nett mri zu verraten wo kaltenbrunner-tal ist? dann fahr ich vllt. mit.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> is jemand so nett mri zu verraten wo kaltenbrunner-tal ist? dann fahr ich vllt. mit.


Neustadt: Färscht B39 raus in den PW... kommst am Freibad vorbei, kommst unter der Bahnbrücke durch und dann kommt auf der rechten Seite so ein kleiner Parkplatz. Da steht ein Gemüseverkäufer drauf und will dir gesundes Zeugs andrehen (Bloß nicht kaufen, Vitamine sind der natürliche Feind eines Bikers). Und genau dort wartest du dann bis die anderen da sind.


----------



## Bastiaan (11. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Neustadt: Färscht B39 raus in den PW... kommst am Freibad vorbei, kommst unter der Bahnbrücke durch und dann kommt auf der rechten Seite so ein kleiner Parkplatz. Da steht ein Gemüseverkäufer drauf und will dir gesundes Zeugs andrehen (Bloß nicht kaufen, Vitamine sind der natürliche Feind eines Bikers). Und genau dort wartest du dann bis die anderen da sind.



danke....schlauer bin ich jetzt aber trotzdem nicht, steht nicht in google maps (seh auch kein prakplatz ähnliches etwas) nicht in der wanderkarte, nirgendswo


mags noch jemand versuchen? ^^

edit: das hier? http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...8.109992&spn=0.00261,0.004989&z=18&iwloc=addr


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> danke....schlauer bin ich jetzt aber trotzdem nicht, steht nicht in google maps (seh auch kein prakplatz ähnliches etwas) nicht in der wanderkarte, nirgendswo
> 
> 
> mags noch jemand versuchen? ^^
> ...


Volltreffer!


----------



## Levty (11. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> danke....schlauer bin ich jetzt aber trotzdem nicht, steht nicht in google maps (seh auch kein prakplatz ähnliches etwas) nicht in der wanderkarte, nirgendswo


Maaan... da als wir am Ende zu zweit noch hochgefahren sind, habe ich dir *noch mal extra gesagt, dass sich hier manchmal die Truppe trifft*. Die Straße da hoch, und der Parkplatz neben der Fontäne.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Maaan... da als wir am Ende zu zweit noch hochgefahren sind, habe ich dir *noch mal extra gesagt, dass sich hier manchmal die Truppe trifft*. Die Straße da hoch, und der Parkplatz neben der Fontäne.


Da treffen die sich ja eben gerade nicht... Sondern bevor man in das Tal einbiegt! 

Also ich bin morgen in Wildbad!  

Aber ich suche was wo ich am Sonntag jammern kann... Wer fährt wo am Sonntag?


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2007)

So.. lang überlegt... Ich bin morgen doch mit beim AWP Cup!  

Übermorgen dann in Wildbad mit HT!


----------



## Bastiaan (11. Mai 2007)

bin noch etwas unschlüssig OB ich mitfahr, mal gucken, hab zwar lust, bin aber ziemlich müde


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> bin noch etwas unschlüssig OB ich mitfahr, mal gucken, hab zwar lust, bin aber ziemlich müde



dann geh endlich ins Bett und steh morgen früh rechtzeitig auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Mai 2007)

Hey Leutz...Muß unbedingt mal wieder mitfahren.War ne lange Pause...Hatte viel anderes Zeug zu tun...und bin auch grad wieder bei der Arbeit wie ihr es von mir gewohnt seid 
Werd mich die nächste woche am Altmühltal bissel fit machen und dann starte ich wieder mit euch durch.Als Hardcore Abschlußlämpchen.Gruß Manuel


----------



## Bastiaan (11. Mai 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Als Hardcore Abschlußlämpchen.Gruß Manuel



das kommt überhaupt nicht in frage, ich bin immer der letzte


----------



## Flugrost (12. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> is jemand so nett *mri zu verraten* wo kaltenbrunner-tal ist? dann fahr ich *vllt.* mit.



Bastl, so ein Post macht mich mehr als müde. Willst Du wirklich mit? Frage an die anderen: Nehmen wir den mit?

@[email protected]: Welcome!


----------



## Bastiaan (12. Mai 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Bastl, so ein Post macht mich mehr als müde. Willst Du wirklich mit? Frage an die anderen: Nehmen wir den mit?
> 
> @[email protected]: Welcome!



bidde was willst du. wenn du mich net mithaben willst...kein problem, sags dann aber bitte vorher, dann brauch ich net extra früh aufzustehen.

wie du wollen, dann schlaf ich jetzt weiter, viel spaß euch allen


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Mai 2007)

wer wird denn gleich beleidigt sein...


----------



## zena (12. Mai 2007)

hallo freunde,
war wohl heut pärchen-tanz angesagt  ich war mit atomica unterwegs und hab noch einige sehr bekannte zeitvertreibsgenossen getroffen. ich sags aber net wers war vielleicht fuhren sie inkognito. egal: die besagten trails hab ich nicht gefunden aufreg: diese wanderkarte ist ganz schön  :kotz: )dafür hab ich nen "leichteren" aufstieg zur loog entdeckt und die eva kann sauber kurven fahren  gratulation schatzi  
darüber hinaus gabs noch      und die 44km und 1500 hm sind wie im flug vergangen  .

küsschen an alle 
zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (12. Mai 2007)

ich war heut dann doch mit de Zimbo unterwegs. 
Alles gerade etwas verplant!
Dafür hab ich alle mit meinem Downhiller platt gemacht, wobei mehr Bergauf, als Berrunter.


----------



## Flugrost (13. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> bidde was willst du. wenn du mich net mithaben willst...kein problem, sags dann aber bitte vorher, dann brauch ich net extra früh aufzustehen.
> 
> wie du wollen, dann schlaf ich jetzt weiter, viel spaß euch allen



Na hallo, 
lies bitte etwas genauer. Nicht, dass ich dich nicht dabei haben will - ich finde nur Deine "Leute, serviert mir büdde alles aufm Silbertablett - Einstellung" neudeutsch: nicht wirklich gruppenkompatibel. Alle anderen ticken so nicht.
lies einfach Deine letzten drei posts.



			
				Sännaa schrieb:
			
		

> ...darüber hinaus gabs noch    und die 44km und 1500 hm sind wie im *Flug *vergangen .


Schön zu hören! Eva is auch wieder am Start - und gleich mit einem solchen Pensum ...  



			
				Tick schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür hab ich alle mit meinem Downhiller platt gemacht, wobei mehr Bergauf, als Berrunter.


Wissend, wer dabei war, glaube ich da kein Wort, ...


----------



## Bastiaan (13. Mai 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Na hallo,
> lies bitte etwas genauer. Nicht, dass ich dich nicht dabei haben will - ich finde nur Deine "Leute, serviert mir büdde alles aufm Silbertablett - Einstellung" neudeutsch: nicht wirklich gruppenkompatibel. Alle anderen ticken so nicht.
> lies einfach Deine letzten drei posts.



mein post war vllt. nicht richtig formuliert, jedch war dies nicht so gemeint, dass mir alle alles auf dem "silbertablett" servieren müssen. Ich wusste einfach nicht wo das kaltenbrunnertal ist, und hatte schon in mehreren wanderkarten nachgeguckt, sowie in google maps, jedoch ohne erfolg. deswegen dachte ich mir "da die vom forum eh hin fahren kann ichs ja auch dort fragen" sonst wüsste ich jetzt immer noch nicht wo das kaltenbrunner tal liegt.

grtz


----------



## MIBO (13. Mai 2007)

War heut aufm Weibiet und bei der Wolfsburg.* Gabs da nicht mal ein Video von der Treppe an der WB?* hab sie leider nicht gepackt, irgendiwe ist mein Lenker zu breit oder dei Bäumchen stehn zu dicht   ...na gut, vielleicht lags auch nur an meiner Fahrtechnik


----------



## Levty (13. Mai 2007)

Meinst du die Treppe:
http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat179.html


----------



## MIBO (14. Mai 2007)

ja genau, die wars...wollts eigentlich so machen wie Laurent


----------



## Levty (15. Mai 2007)

Tja, ich versuchs immer wieder und schaffe es leider nicht


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Mai 2007)

So... jetzt will ich in eurem Kreis auch mal als Tourguide fungieren... 
*Donnerstag 12 Uhr Gimmeldingen*! Es geht aufs Weinbiet, Wolfburg, Weinbiet, Gimmeldingen, Stabenberg, Gimmeldingen. FR lastige Tour, ich werde mit meinem Judge kommen, also kein CC Racetempo.


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Mai 2007)

Hi Tick,
wer so spät startet wird hier völlig ignoriert... 
Wenn meine Planung für die freien Tage nicht aufgeht, bin ich evtl. sogar dabei.
Sollte ich mich nicht mehr melden, dann bin ich aber beim Trailhunting.

Viel Spaß und bis bald.


----------



## Bastiaan (15. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> FR lastige Tour, ich werde mit meinem Judge kommen, also kein CC Racetempo.



also nix für mich? oder kann ich da mit fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (15. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...Weinbiet, Wolfburg, Weinbiet, Gimmeldingen, Stabenberg, Gimmeldingen. FR lastige Tour, ich werde mit meinem Judge kommen, also kein CC Racetempo.



klingt gut, werde mich anschliessen...evtl vorm Stabenberg abseilen, je nachdem was die Oberschenkel sagen


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> also nix für mich? oder kann ich da mit fahren?


Also bis auf den letzten Berg bist du eh schon alles gefahren. Also kannst ruhig mit kommen. Stehst halt ab und an rum, wenn die großen Jungs spielen...


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Mai 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> klingt gut, werde mich anschliessen...evtl vorm Stabenberg abseilen, je nachdem was die Oberschenkel sagen


Klingt doch gut! Ich freu mich.


----------



## Bastiaan (15. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Stehst halt ab und an rum, wenn die großen Jungs spielen...



egal, is ja ganz lustig zu zugucken, außerdem müsst ihr als warten bis ich den berg hochgekrochen bin 

dann nehm ich die cam. wieder mit und mach ein paar bilder


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> egal, is ja ganz lustig zu zugucken, außerdem müsst ihr als warten bis ich den berg hochgekrochen bin
> 
> dann nehm ich die cam. wieder mit und mach ein paar bilder


Willst du nicht Freitag Nachmittag dann auch mitkommen. Ich könnte da auch noch einen Fotografen gebrauchen! Wir fahren erstmal 2 Tage nach Scuol und dann nach Riva del Garda. Auf dem Rückweg sehen wir eventuell noch in Oberammergau vorbei!


----------



## han (16. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Willst du nicht Freitag Nachmittag dann auch mitkommen. Ich könnte da auch noch einen Fotografen gebrauchen! Wir fahren erstmal 2 Tage nach Scuol und dann nach Riva del Garda. Auf dem Rückweg sehen wir eventuell noch in Oberammergau vorbei!



Ogau ist bei nässe nicht wirklich zu empfehlen


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Mai 2007)

han schrieb:


> Ogau ist bei nässe nicht wirklich zu empfehlen


Weist du etwa schon wie das Wetter Übernächsts WE wird? 
Aber danke für den Hinweis. Habe ich aber auch schon gewusst.


----------



## han (16. Mai 2007)

es reicht, wenn es eine Woche vorher geregnet hat. ist ein echtes Regenloch


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> So... jetzt will ich in eurem Kreis auch mal als Tourguide fungieren...
> *Donnerstag 12 Uhr Gimmeldingen*! Es geht aufs Weinbiet, Wolfburg, Weinbiet, Gimmeldingen, Stabenberg, Gimmeldingen. FR lastige Tour, ich werde mit meinem Judge kommen, also kein CC Racetempo.


Ich glaub ich muss mich mal wieder behandeln lassen... Was gerade bei mir ab geht ist nicht mehr heilig. 

*Also ich werde Donnerstag keine Tour geben! * 
Dafür werde ich Donnerstag bereits in Urlaub fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (16. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mich mal wieder behandeln lassen... Was gerade bei mir ab geht ist nicht mehr heilig.
> 
> *Also ich werde Donnerstag keine Tour geben! *
> Dafür werde ich Donnerstag bereits in Urlaub fahren...



wie keine tour?

wer fähr trotzdem?


----------



## OZM (16. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mich mal wieder behandeln lassen...
> 
> ... ich werde Donnerstag keine Tour geben!



Alter, Du bist zu krass

OZM


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Mai 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> Alter, Du bist zu krass
> 
> OZM


Ja.. tut mir ja auch leid... werd ich aber wieder gut machen.


----------



## Bastiaan (17. Mai 2007)

geilo hats heute nacht geregnet


----------



## Levty (17. Mai 2007)

Gibts Geheimfotos von Daves Bike?


----------



## dave (17. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Gibts Geheimfotos von Daves Bike?



Vielleicht rückt Wolfman ja mit einem raus? Ich selber hab tatsächlich noch keines gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Mai 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Vielleicht rückt Wolfman ja mit einem raus? Ich selber hab tatsächlich noch keines gemacht!



Da hab ich nur den Prototypen  eines deutschen Herstellers. Und der wurde gestern schon mal so richtig eingesaut


----------



## Franz/K3 (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Zwischen meinen German-Endurance-Cup Wochenenden möchte ich noch einmal biken gehen. Gibt es schon ein Tourangebot für morgen SA-19.05.07?

Grüße
Franz


----------



## easymtbiker (18. Mai 2007)

hi freaks, gruesse aus finale von tobsn und mir!  

ich werde immer besser! mi + do zusammen 7500 hm!!!! alles nur bergab! 
und mittwoch war tobsn mit shutteln! 

dienstag  gabs mega- hagelschauer und do meinen 2. rahmenriss in 1 woche 

ok, naechste woche mehr worte mit bilder wuensche n schoenes wochenende aus dem sonnenschein!


----------



## eL (18. Mai 2007)

das heißt dein torque ist torsiert?

canyon wird dir artungerechte haltung vorwerfen und dich beim ersatzrahmen abrippen ;-(


----------



## zena (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Maddin,
hast du etwa dein Bike-Rahmen geschrottet  leg dir ne sauberere Fahrtechnik zu, wo gibtsn sowas?

An all die lieben Mitbiker,
leider können wir dieses Wochenende wieder net mitfahren. Unser Wohnzimmer MUSS endlich fertig werden  aber ich werde an euch denken  
Habt ein schönes Wochenende

Bussi Zena

@dave: cooles Bike, abba das vom Oli gefällt mir besser weils in silber ist. Meins ist eh am schönsten wegen den Blümchen. Wenn du auch noch welche für dein Liteville brauchst kann ich dir billisch besorgen  
...übrigens der Harald Philip wartet noch auf irgendwelchen Computerkram von dir...sollt ich mal ausrichten


----------



## Bastiaan (18. Mai 2007)

wollte mal fragen ob morgen jemand vor hat zu biken, und ich eventuell mitfahrn darf 
würd nämlich gern wieder biken gehn, wo ich jetzt schon ne woche nich mehr unterwegs war.


----------



## dave (19. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und mittwoch war tobsn mit shutteln!



bzw. ihr habt ihn vor den karren gespannt, wie?  



zena schrieb:


> @dave: cooles Bike, abba das vom Oli gefällt mir besser weils in silber ist. Meins ist eh am schönsten wegen den Blümchen. Wenn du auch noch welche für dein Liteville brauchst kann ich dir billisch besorgen
> ...übrigens der Harald Philip wartet noch auf irgendwelchen Computerkram von dir...sollt ich mal ausrichten



hehe, alles klar! 

an seinem liteville würden die blümchen übrigens noch viel mehr zur geltung kommen.  







dann noch viel spass euch am WE! ich bin leider auch nicht da. 
dafür sind oliver, niko und ich heute noch armins neue trails gefahren. vielen dank für die beschreibung, hat sich gelohnt!  

ciao, dave


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Mai 2007)

Na da kann ich doch auch noch etwas beisteuern. Wenn das kein Bikestyle ist  Heute irgendwo im PW


----------



## dave (19. Mai 2007)

ach, zu wem gehört denn das chameleon?


----------



## eL (19. Mai 2007)

fränk!!

geiles teil

is das auch so matt wie meines?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Mai 2007)

eL schrieb:


> fränk!!
> 
> geiles teil
> 
> is das auch so matt wie meines?



Nein, tarngrün, leicht glänzend. Die Farbe hat aber etwas.


----------



## Tobsn (21. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...ich werde immer besser! mi + do zusammen 7500 hm!!!! alles nur bergab! ...


Und jetzt hat der arme Birnbeidler ein schlechtes Gewissen.  
Wollte er doch in Finale trainieren und was war, weniger Uphill Höhenmeter als das gemeine Weibsvolk.  
Sogar die 200 Hm zum Brötchenholen ist er zum Schluss mit dem Auto gefahren.  

Aber Schee wars 






Madin auf den Spuren der Römer






Der Haustrail, da mussten wir leider täglich durch






Madin versucht sich als Hagelritter


----------



## THBiker (22. Mai 2007)

Mal ne Frage zu dem Fahrer des Met Helmes!
Fühlt man sich mit dem Kinnbügel sicher?  schaut ziemlich deplaziert aus das Teil, das Kinn wird wohl nicht geschützt!

achja.....bedauere euch sehr, dass ihr auf solchen Trails runter mußtet   

Wie lange seit ihr denn von hier nach Finale gefahren??


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Mai 2007)

Was ist den mit Maddin passiert. Protektiert und Fullface  
@ Tobsn. Geile Wege  Und deine Mädels sind das alles gefahren. Hast sie gut im Griff


----------



## Tobsn (22. Mai 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> ...Wie lange seit ihr denn von hier nach Finale gefahren??



Runter in unter 8 Std, trotz 5 Pinkel-, Fahrerwechsel und Tankstops.  
Zurück sind wir dann vor dem Gotthard gestanden. Hat inkl. BürgerKing dann fast 11 Std. gedauert.  
Also am besten nachts fahren.  
Oder wenn Stau zu erwarten ist über Turin und Martigny, da kostet halt der Tunnel.


----------



## THBiker (22. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Runter in unter 8 Std, trotz 5 Pinkel-, Fahrerwechsel und Tankstops.
> Zurück sind wir dann vor dem Gotthard gestanden. Hat inkl. BürgerKing dann fast 11 Std. gedauert.
> Also am besten nachts fahren.
> Oder wenn Stau zu erwarten ist über Turin und Martigny, da kostet halt der Tunnel.



Danke...mal schauen ob´s was wird


----------



## face-to-ground (22. Mai 2007)

der bügel sieht irgendwie aus, als ob der nachträglich ein-/angesetzt worden wäre - und als ob der helm zu klein wäre


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Mai 2007)

och kommt schon jungs! geile bilder aus einem noch geilerem urlaub und alles was euch dazu einfällt: "irgendwie sitzt der helm schief..." 


erst mal ein dickes dankeschön an tobsn  für die organisation und die geilen touren! bergauf hat er mir einige male gezeigt, wo der hammer hängt und bergab beim shutteln... ich denke, er wird sich auch bald n fr zulegen!  tobi: 

es war echt super- genial! jede menge  trails, von schwer bis sehr schwer!  also ich bin des öfteren an meine grenzen gekommen. die trails bei den shuttle- abfahrten: sehr geil! ich würde es als achterbahn- fahren mitten im wald beschreiben. viele gebaute anlieger, dazu einige sprünge und grabendurchquerungen- das macht echt laune. dazu gibt es noch viele wege zum selber entdecken... alleine an unserem hausberg könnten wir noch tagelang wege erkunden.
wie meinte mitfaher daniel: "ich will dort nicht mehr hin- ich MUSS dort wieder hin"


ok,  aber jetzt erst mal back in hd, schocker heute: ich brettere n waldweg runter, vormir n ast. im letztem moment merke ich,dass das ne schlange ist und komme gerade noch drum rum. das vieh war mind. 1 m lag, wusste gar nicht, dass in unseren breiten solche dinger durch die gegend kriechen... ob die handzahn oder bissig war, hab ich aber nicht getestet


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> och kommt schon jungs! geile bilder aus einem noch geilerem urlaub und alles was euch dazu einfällt: "irgendwie sitzt der helm schief..."
> 
> 
> erst mal ein dickes dankeschön an tobsn  für die organisation und die geilen touren! bergauf hat er mir einige male gezeigt, wo der hammer hängt und bergab beim shutteln... ich denke, er wird sich auch bald n fr zulegen!  tobi:
> ...


Jetzt weißt du woher die Snakebites kommen...  

Aber der Helm sitzt wirklich schlecht!   

Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat.  
Ich muss da auch mal hin! Scuol war aber auch genial! Ich hab noch im Schnee gespielt und ordentlich HM vernichtet. Geniale Trails hatten wir dort auch, nicht nur ne DH-Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (23. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> och kommt schon jungs! geile bilder aus einem noch geilerem urlaub und alles was euch dazu einfällt: "irgendwie sitzt der helm schief..."
> 
> ok,  aber jetzt erst mal back in hd, schocker heute: ich brettere n waldweg runter, vormir n ast. im letztem moment merke ich,dass das ne schlange ist und komme gerade noch drum rum. das vieh war mind. 1 m lag, wusste gar nicht, dass in unseren breiten solche dinger durch die gegend kriechen... ob die handzahn oder bissig war, hab ich aber nicht getestet



hallo martin,
1) schön dass du heil wieder angekomen bist. du bist echt nicht klein zu kriegen  aber das mit dem helm muss ich auch bemängeln. nix gegen dich, das gleiche phänomen seh ich oft bei den zerlegbaren teilen. bei vielen bikern hängt das kinn meilenweit raus. macht wenig sinn oder. ich werde es mal auf der eurobike ansprechen und den maddin als maß aller dinge mitnehmen  ...ach übrigens hat jemand bock am 2.9 zur eurobike mitzufahren? 

2) zu den schlangen: das sind die ersten vorboten der klimakatastrophe und die vorboten der apokalypse... ...wie auch immer ich hoffe du hast es nicht überfahren  

3) an alle mir nach wie vor sympatischen biker: ich mach seit 2 wochen alternativsport. es nennt sich "mach endlich das haus feddisch" so stähle ich meinen oberkörper beim überkopfverputzen und sonstigen nettigkeiten   ich hoffe dass wir bald fertig haben und wir am 2.juni wieder aufm bike hocken. zu pfingsten ist erstmal fettfressen bei der verwandschaft angesagt.

schöne pfingsten und viel spässle

mörtelzena


----------



## face-to-ground (23. Mai 2007)

zena schrieb:


> hallo martin,
> 1) schön dass du heil wieder angekomen bist. du bist echt nicht klein zu kriegen  aber das mit dem helm muss ich auch bemängeln. nix gegen dich, das gleiche phänomen seh ich oft bei den zerlegbaren teilen. bei vielen bikern hängt das kinn meilenweit raus. macht wenig sinn oder. ich werde es mal auf der eurobike ansprechen und den maddin als maß aller dinge mitnehmen  ...ach übrigens hat jemand bock am 2.9 zur eurobike mitzufahren?
> 
> 
> ...




moralzena würde irgendwie in letzter zeit eher passen    - hört das nach bestehen der prüfung auch wieder auf?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Mai 2007)

Das ist hoffentlich nicht ansteckend und auch nur ein vorübergehender Infekt  
@Maddin. Dann hast du ja im PW überhaupt keine Herausforderungen mehr. Und zu deiner Begegnung der ungewöhnlichen Art. Könnte sich um eine Kreuzotter handeln bei der Länge. Wusste bis vor kurzem auch nicht, dass diese giftigen Viecher in unseren Gefilden wohnhaft sind. I hate snakes


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Mai 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...ach übrigens hat jemand bock am 2.9 zur eurobike mitzufahren?


Ich werd wieder unter der Woche fahren.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Wie wär's am Samstag mit der "Edenkoben to Orensfelsen and back" - Runde???
Details geb ich noch durch in nem Extra-Fred, falls die "üblichen Verdächtigen" Zeit haben...

'n Gude - de Zimbo.


----------



## THBiker (23. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich werd wieder unter der Woche fahren.



ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (23. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @Maddin. Dann hast du ja im PW überhaupt keine Herausforderungen mehr...



Doch doch, er ist ja jetzt wieder mit dem alten Genius unterwegs. 
Erinnert Ihr Euch noch an den einen Spinner, der im Winter mit dem alten Cannondale die Trails runter gewackelt ist. Genau so sieht das dann aus.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> Erinnert Ihr Euch noch an den einen Spinner, der im Winter mit dem alten Cannondale die Trails runter gewackelt ist...



Hey Tobsn,
SO kannste doch nicht über den eL reden - das hat er ehrlich nicht verdient!


----------



## Tobsn (23. Mai 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...SO kannste doch nicht über den eL reden...



EL war gar nicht gemeint


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Mai 2007)

...schon klar, hat aber so schön gepasst


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Doch doch, er ist ja jetzt wieder mit dem alten Genius unterwegs.
> Erinnert Ihr Euch noch an den einen Spinner, der im Winter mit dem alten Cannondale die Trails runter gewackelt ist. Genau so sieht das dann aus.




Na da nehm ich doch gerne weitere 300 Gramm Gewicht für meinen Foto in Kauf.


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Mai 2007)

seid ihr wieder liebenswürdig zueinander! 
@tick: snakebite- der war gut 

hm, wenn ich es so mit den bilder auf wiki vergleiche, könnte es schon ne x-otter gewesen sein.... schade, dass ich keinen foto dabei hatte....


----------



## Tobsn (23. Mai 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> .... Hast sie gut im Griff



Naja, manchmal sind Sie mir schon etwas entglitten.... 
.von der Poolparty kann ich wegen unserer minderjährigen Mitleser leider keine Bilder veröffentlichen


----------



## eL (23. Mai 2007)

ihr säcke

bzw zimbo du sack .... keine abfälligen bemerkungen über mein cd und deren linienwahl berchab. es ist übrigens wieder auferstanden!! 

da ich samstag mal frei hab würd ich "die üblichen" gern begleiten.... wohin auch immer. wenn ich nach dem 5ten berch schon schlapp bin lass ich mich hinten raus fallen und find alleine bei hause.

eL


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Mai 2007)

tolles bild, tobi! es entstand beim 24h- rennen, als alle meinten, dass wir da nächstes jahr mit nem 12-er team antreten... aber bei der geplanten aufnahme von isotonischen getränken wäre spätestens um 2h nachts alle platt bzw. besoffen....


----------



## MIBO (23. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> dienstag  gabs mega- hagelschauer und do meinen 2. rahmenriss in 1 woche
> 
> !



Hast du schon irgendwo geschrieben welches Bike es erwischt hat? Torque? Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (23. Mai 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Hast du schon irgendwo geschrieben welches Bike es erwischt hat? Torque? Bilder?



nö. noch nich. 
aber bei beiden rahmen gilt: ich würde die sofort nochmal kaufen, bin mit den herstellern 100% zufrieden. cyclomanix meinten, dass ich als erster ihre 100%- quote kaputt gemacht habe und haben mir sogar angeboten, wenn ich 3 wochen warte, bekomme ich nen rahmen aus der neuen serie. aber ich kann nich warten. auf jeden fall: top service!

der andere riss ist - ja, leider- am torque. die sattelstütze aufs unterrohr, wo eigentlich keine kraft drauf kommt (und auch im falle eines durchirsses nicht lebensgefährlich wird). vermute mal, dass hier n schweissfehler vorliegt. der rücktransport zu canyon bezahlen die, das bike geht wohl am freitag weg und dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht. die torque- rahmen scheinen ja alle ausverkauft zu sein... vielleicht wird das nachgeschweisst? 
aber mibo, keine panik, bin mit dem bike immer noch 120% zufrieden, ein echt geiles gerät und würde mir sofort nochmal so eins holen!


----------



## MIBO (24. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> nö.  der rücktransport zu canyon bezahlen die, das bike geht wohl am freitag weg und dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht. die torque- rahmen scheinen ja alle ausverkauft zu sein... vielleicht wird das nachgeschweisst?
> aber mibo, keine panik, bin mit dem bike immer noch 120% zufrieden, ein echt geiles gerät und würde mir sofort nochmal so eins holen!



In den nächtsne 1-2 Wochen soll ich ja meins bekommen, sofern der Termin nicht noch ein 7. mal verschoben wird. Bin echt sehr gespannt....

Bezüglich deiner Reklamation kann ich nur die Daumen drücken das alles schnell über die Bühne geht, was Canyon momentan verzapft ist unter aller Kanone, da geht momentan wirklich alles drunter und drüber.
Vielleicht bekommst du ja auch einen aktuellen torque Rahmen, das wäre natürlich spitze...egal wie, hoffentlich noch dieses Jahr


----------



## Tobsn (24. Mai 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> In den nächtsne 1-2 Wochen soll ich ja meins bekommen, sofern der Termin nicht noch ein 7. mal verschoben wird. Bin echt sehr gespannt....
> ...Vielleicht bekommst du ja auch einen aktuellen torque Rahmen, das wäre natürlich spitze...



Das ist doch klar wie das läuft.  
Maddin bekommt einen aktuellen Rahmen und MIBO wartet halt etwas länger


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das ist doch klar wie das läuft.
> Maddin bekommt einen aktuellen Rahmen und MIBO wartet halt etwas länger



Und schon hast du jemanden den Tag versaut  Jetzt ist auch klar wieso Canyon Lieferschwierigkeiten hat


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...
> der andere riss ist - ja, leider- am torque. die sattelstütze aufs unterrohr, wo eigentlich keine kraft drauf kommt (und auch im falle eines durchirsses nicht lebensgefährlich wird). vermute mal, dass hier n schweissfehler vorliegt. ....


[Dummbablermodus On]
Keine Kraft stimmt ja so nicht... Da ist eine Scherkraft von X x deinem Körpergewicht angelegt. Eine recht gut berechenbare Kraft, aber eine auch nicht zu kleine.  
Aber generell Garantie...   
[Dummbablermodus Off]

Ich drück dir zwei Daumen das das bald wieder alles ersetzt wird.


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das ist doch klar wie das läuft.
> Maddin bekommt einen aktuellen Rahmen und MIBO wartet halt etwas länger


haha, das dachte ich mir auch gerade! ich werde bei canyon anrufen und denen sagen,dass ich unbedingt den rahmen von mibo haben möchte! 

und , tick, du hast recht, der rahmen wird da unten im bereich des tretlagers bergauf mit meinen unglaublichen 560 watt torsions- beansprucht!

easymtbiker- gedoped, aber egal!


----------



## Tobsn (24. Mai 2007)

Wollt Ihr mal lachen?

http://www.ulpbike.de/team07.html

Aber eigentlich ist das nicht zum Lachen.


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Mai 2007)

wuwuwu-guido-it schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr mal lachen?


gerne! aber lustiger wird`s , wenn ich die hp von meinem jetzigem betrieb poste....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. Mai 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr mal lachen?
> 
> http://www.ulpbike.de/team07.html
> 
> Aber eigentlich ist das nicht zum Lachen.


Daher werden auch nur ledige Guide gesucht.  
@ Maddin. Wenn das dein Chef sieht wirst du nnniiieeeee freigestellt. Lass dich nur nicht unterkriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (25. Mai 2007)

Was mich nur wundert.
Er hat uns in Finale nie das schicke Trikot gezeigt.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. Mai 2007)

Schäm er sich??? Maddin du alter Rahmenzerstörer was ist nur aus dir geworden


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2007)

(Es war halt ein Canyon-Rahmen...und der Ersatz ist fast so teuer wie ein Komplettbike - stimmt's?)

Edit...sorry, war ja gar nicht das Canyon - Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## MIBO (25. Mai 2007)

soso...das ist also das Guide Team 2007
http://www.ulpbike.de/team07.html


Unsere Zena wusste wohl schon früher das sie mal Guide werden will und hat sich schon rechtzeitig das richtige Trikot besorgt  

guggsu: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Gruppenbild_1024x768.JPG


----------



## Tobsn (25. Mai 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> ...Unsere Zena wusste wohl schon früher das sie mal Guide werden will und hat sich schon rechtzeitig das richtige Trikot besorgt
> 
> guggsu: http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Gruppenbild_1024x768.JPG



Das ist ja nur geil.


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2007)

Hey MIBO, hast du schon mal über eine Karriere beim Geheimdienst oder der KRIPO nachgedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (25. Mai 2007)

Das peinlich ist ja nur, ich wollte Birnbeidler schon einen Strafzettel wegen Vergehen gegen die Styleverordnung erteilen.
Jetzt fällt mir da die Ober-Stylepolizistin aber ganz schön in den Rücken.
Kann es sein, dass ich da den neusten Trend verpasse.


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Mai 2007)

oje, in finale war tobi noch nett, hier ist er einfach wieder nur bissig 

hab schon lange nich mehr unseren nachwuchs-dauwnhillä lef gesehen, weiss jetzt aber , wo er ist:rückrufaktion


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. Mai 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hab schon lange nich mehr unseren nachwuchs-dauwnhillä lef gesehen.



Hat sich die Haare schneiden lassen und ist ausgewandert


----------



## Flugrost (29. Mai 2007)

Hey Andreas!2905










Alles Gute zum 27sten!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. Mai 2007)

Auch von mir    
Happy Burzelday. Und lass dir von Luna einen dicken Schmatzer geben


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Mai 2007)

...ANDREAS!!!


----------



## Tobsn (29. Mai 2007)

Alles Gute und lass die Püppchen tanzen!


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Mai 2007)

hey andreas, auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag und gesundheit für die nächste saison! aber er wird doch keine 27 sondern 29, oder?


----------



## Levty (29. Mai 2007)

Alles Gute


----------



## han (29. Mai 2007)

alles gute von mir und Luna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (29. Mai 2007)

cool Andreas und isch sind fast am gleichen Tag uff die Welt geplumpst 

wünsche dir auch Alles Gute zum Geburtstag      

lass es dir gut gehn  

ciao zena


----------



## Deleted 48198 (30. Mai 2007)

Meine Güte Lev, du hier????. Haben sie dich endlich wieder freigelassen?  Oder ist das nur kurzfristig?


----------



## Levty (30. Mai 2007)

Naja, ich bin wieder in der Matrix. War solange in Xenon, in der Wirklichkeit


----------



## guru39 (30. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin wieder in der Matrix. War solange in Xenon, in der Wirklichkeit



Zion! Läff

alla.


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Mai 2007)

Auch allen Kindern zum Purzeltag das beste... (Nachträglich)  


Ich werd wohl erst in 2 Wochen wieder mit euch fahren können, wenn die Fäden raus sind, etc..    
Aber dann komm ich wieder mit meinem großen Bock und werd euch alle im Uphill versägen...


----------



## Levty (30. Mai 2007)

Guru schrieb:
			
		

> Zion


Mist, wusst ichs doch, falsche Ausfahrt genommen. Nja, ist ja nur ein Kaff neben Xenon.
..dachte, die Stadt heißt wie eines der Edelgase 8-x



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Aber dann komm ich wieder mit meinem großen Bock und werd euch alle im Uphill versägen...


Damit drohst du schon die ganze Zeit, und mim kleinen Bock höre ich dich immer nur von hinten plappern , da muss der große Bock dann aber einen extra Antrieb haben...


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Damit drohst du schon die ganze Zeit, und mim kleinen Bock höre ich dich immer nur von hinten plappern , da muss der große Bock dann aber einen extra Antrieb haben...


Frag mal El, Zimbo und Frank... Die haben das jetzt schon erlebt...  

Mein großer Bock hat halt von der Geometry wesentlich bessere Uphilleigenschaften.


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Mai 2007)

...du glaubst immer noch, du hättest mich versägt?  
Ich will zwar nicht behaupten, dass ich dich versägen kann oder will,
aber bei der Tour letztens war ein guter Freund von mir dabei, den ich
nicht hinten hängen lassen wollte.
Außerdem hab ich nicht das Bedürfnis, den anderen zu zeigen wie schnell
ich den Berg hoch schießen kann. Ich fahre lieber gemütlich hoch und
halte so die Gruppe zusammen - iss eh gesünder.
Zeig doch der Zena am Samstag, wie schnell du bist


----------



## Levty (30. Mai 2007)

Ich hör mit Radfahren auf:
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,485450,00.html
Wenn solche Schweine bei uns rumlaufen, dann gute Nacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A.P.B. (30. Mai 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich hör mit Radfahren auf:
> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,485450,00.html
> Wenn solche Schweine bei uns rumlaufen, dann gute Nacht...



Bei uns erkennt man die nur nicht... die sind meistens mit Hut und Stock getarnt...  *schnellweg*


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Mai 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...du glaubst immer noch, du hättest mich versägt?
> Ich will zwar nicht behaupten, dass ich dich versägen kann oder will,
> aber bei der Tour letztens war ein guter Freund von mir dabei, den ich
> nicht hinten hängen lassen wollte.
> ...


Ich fands bei der Tour nur lustig... Ich mit dem schwersten Bock immer als erster oben...   

Ob du schneller kontest oder nicht ist doch egal, du warst es nicht.  
War übrigens eine sehr schöne Tour. Die Gruppe war schön klein. Das gefiehl mir.


----------



## Bastiaan (30. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich fands bei der Tour nur lustig... Ich mit dem schwersten Bock immer als erster oben...
> 
> Ob du schneller kontest oder nicht ist doch egal, du warst es nicht.
> War übrigens eine sehr schöne Tour. Die Gruppe war schön klein. Das gefiehl mir.



jaja, du bsit dir beste  

nächstes mal hängen wir dir blei ans bike

achja: ich hab mri die raceface protektoren bestellt, und laut bikemailorder wurden die heute verschickt, also sind die vielleicht am wochenende da =)


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Mai 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> jaja, du bsit dir beste



Endlich erkennt das mal einer!


----------



## Speedbullit (30. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich fands bei der Tour nur lustig... Ich mit dem schwersten Bock immer als erster oben...
> 
> Ob du schneller kontest oder nicht ist doch egal, du warst es nicht.
> War übrigens eine sehr schöne Tour. Die Gruppe war schön klein. Das gefiehl mir.




ich würde strichlisten führen, wer wann wo und wie mit welchem bike, mit welchem gesamtgewicht, als erstes den gipfel erklommen hat


----------



## THBiker (30. Mai 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ich würde strichlisten führen, wer wann wo und wie mit welchem bike, mit welchem gesamtgewicht, als erstes den gipfel erklommen hat



Nur Strichliste  
würde da auf jeden Fall eine detaillierte Auswertung machen, wer wann welche Steigung mit welcher Geschwindigkeit erklommen hat und wieviel Abstand zu den Nachfolgenden war. Welche Dopingmittel benutzt wurden und natürlich welche Bikes und Reifen.....Luftdruck wäre nicht zu vernachlässigen (der von den reifen )

ja ich denke das würde schon Sinn machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (30. Mai 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ich würde strichlisten führen, wer wann wo ...





THBiker schrieb:


> Nur Strichliste
> würde da auf jeden Fall eine detaillierte Auswertung ...



Anfänger.  

Jeder Teilnehmer zeichnet alle Auf und Abfahrten mit seinem GPS und 3-D Recording auf, am Ende der Tour werden die Daten digital übereinandergelegt und verglichen.
So erkennt man auch wer wo als erster gebremst hat oder einen Sprung ausgelassen hat.


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Mai 2007)

Genau so machen wir das... Digitaler Schwanzvergleich....


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Mai 2007)

darf ich jetzt nur noch mitspielen, wenn Papi mir ein GPS-Teil kauft?


----------



## Flugrost (31. Mai 2007)

alt aber bezahlt:


----------



## zena (31. Mai 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Genau so machen wir das... Digitaler Schwanzvergleich....



ihr armen armen Würstchen  jetzt wirds auch noch digital? In was für ner Welt leben wir   traut ihr nicht mehr eurer Manneskraft? Nicht traurig sein  im "Udo Bölz-Fred" gibts Abhilfe


----------



## Levty (31. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube das passt besser:
@Tick


----------



## zena (31. Mai 2007)

echt köstlich  
wo kramt ihr nur diese lustigen bildchen raus?
da hat jemand viiiiiel zeit  

grüße nach heidelberch


----------



## Kelme (31. Mai 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ... im "Udo Bölz-Fred" gibts Abhilfe



Wenigstens Udo Bölts hätte man richtig Schreiben können, oder Sehna?


Kelme - Oberlehrer im zeitweiligen Ruhestand


----------



## Levty (31. Mai 2007)

Uff, man stolpert mal hier mal da über so ein Bild. Dann merkt mans sich. 

Grüße zurück und viel Erfolg am SA. Wäre gerne dabei, bin aber (leider) in der Eifel in Nürburg .


----------



## Flugrost (31. Mai 2007)

Zena hat heute Ehrentach! Alles gute zum 22sten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (31. Mai 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Alles gute zum 22sten!



Wie? Was? 22? Ich hatte dich irgendwie älter in Erinnerung...
Also auch von mit: Alles Gute!!!!


----------



## MIBO (31. Mai 2007)

Was? schon so alt?  ... auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## Deleted 48198 (31. Mai 2007)

Bekanntlich fragt man Frauen nicht nach ihrem Alter sonst gibt es immer eins auf die Mütze  ........ also Glückwunsch und lass dich von Karsten schön beschenken. Hat`s ein neues Bike gegeben ? Das Alter sieht man an den Falten...ups tschuldigung und Tschüss und weg


----------



## Levty (31. Mai 2007)

Was? Erst 22?! *duckunweg*
Jedenfalls alles Gute


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Mai 2007)

ZENA!!!


----------



## Tobsn (31. Mai 2007)

Alles Gute ZENA!!! 

Lass es Dir heute gut gehen


----------



## atomica (31. Mai 2007)

Ich wünsch Dir auch alles, alles Liebe zum Geburtstag! lass dich schön feiern und bleib so wie du bist!!


----------



## Speedbullit (31. Mai 2007)

auch von mir happy bday


----------



## guru39 (31. Mai 2007)

Naja,da du ja eine Frau bischt sag isch mol,allet jute
zum 20ten und viel Spaß bei den Restlichen 1000... 20zigten Geburzeltagen 

Gruß Guru,....und viel Glück am Samstach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (31. Mai 2007)

Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Mai 2007)

Auch alles gute... Zumm ähm.... 22Yten  

Wer macht mit mir dieses WE eine Wingert Tour?  
Also gemütlich locker durch die Weinberge fahren... mehr geht noch nicht.


----------



## easymtbiker (31. Mai 2007)

hey zena, auch von mir alles gute zum 22+X-tem geburtstag! wünsche ein tolles, neues, bikreiches, renovierungsarmes lebensjahr!


----------



## zena (1. Juni 2007)

Ach ihr seid alle sooooo lieb    

22 Jahre...das waren noch Zeiten...da fuhr ich noch mit dem Moped durch die Gegend, hab die Luft verpestet, war total unsportlich und hatte nur Kerle im Kopp  

Bin ich froh dass ich jetzt 32 (jaaa zweiunddreissig) verheiratet, sesshaft und bieder geworden bin  

Dadrauf muss ich jetzt einen trinken  

Danke für eure Glückwünsche, es hat mir das Herzchen erweicht


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> Bin ich froh dass ich jetzt 32 (jaaa zweiunddreissig) verheiratet, sesshaft und *bieder* geworden bin


Das meinst du nicht wirklich  Weil..... dann wirst du richtig alt


----------



## zena (1. Juni 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Das meinst du nicht wirklich  Weil..... dann wirst du richtig alt



na warte  
das ist soooooooooooooo gemein von dir    
dass ich alt werde musst DU mir net sagen...in Paar Jährchen gründen wir "Omi-und-Opi-Tours" durch den PW und verteilen Doppelherz als Iso-Getränk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juni 2007)

Das hier ist viel besser:




...und bei dem Alkoholgehalt macht das auch vor 60 schon Spaß


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Juni 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das hier ist viel besser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was glaubst du denn, was mein Trinkrucksack beinhaltet   Irgendwie muss ich euch doch hinterher kommen.


----------



## Tobsn (1. Juni 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn, was mein Trinkrucksack beinhaltet ....



So hast Du wenigstens keine Probleme mit Schimmel ...
... den setzt man ab einem gewissen Alter eh schnell an ....
... und da wär das noch mit dem Amtsschimmel ... 

 *duckundwech*


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Juni 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> So hast Du wenigstens keine Probleme mit Schimmel ...
> ... den setzt man ab einem gewissen Alter eh schnell an ....
> ... und da wär das noch mit dem Amtsschimmel ...
> 
> *duckundwech*



Wir sehen uns


----------



## Flugrost (1. Juni 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns



Dann aber bitte nicht schwitzen - Du weißt ja, Beamtenschweiß ist teuer!


----------



## Tobsn (1. Juni 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns



Du mich aber nur von hinten ....  

... fang mich doch...  

Das Wetter schlägt aufs Gemüt.

Gruß

Tobias - Der keine Angst vor Wolfman der Grauen hat


----------



## Bastiaan (1. Juni 2007)

hallöw liebe leute von heute,

erst mal @ zena: nachträglich alles gute

und dann hab ich das dringende bedürfniss euch mitzuteilen dass heute meine raceface schoner angekommen sind  
also sieht die elwedritsche gruppe mich vllt. sogar am weinbiet wenn sie etwas wartet (so bis 12 uhr, vllt. auch 1 uhr....wär das möglich? ja? danke!  )


----------



## zena (1. Juni 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> hallöw liebe leute von heute,
> 
> erst mal @ zena: nachträglich alles gute
> 
> ...



hallo basti,
lass mal die schoner daheim...morgen brauchst eher die gummiente und einen schwimmring  wenn es so weiter schifft ist die elwetritsche-gruppe um 12:00 schon fest am schorle kippen  denn ohne  ist diese wetter-misere nicht auszuhalten. ich pack dann alle teilnehmer in mein bunnymobil und wir schmeißen ne big-paddy auf der festwiese...so als alternativprogramm


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ich pack dann alle teilnehmer in mein bunnymobil und wir schmeißen ne big-paddy auf der festwiese...so als alternativprogramm


Warum sagst du das jetzt erst; dann planen wir natürlich doch gleich ganz anderst


----------



## Bastiaan (2. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> hallo basti,
> lass mal die schoner daheim...morgen brauchst eher die gummiente und einen schwimmring  wenn es so weiter schifft ist die elwetritsche-gruppe um 12:00 schon fest am schorle kippen  denn ohne  ist diese wetter-misere nicht auszuhalten. ich pack dann alle teilnehmer in mein bunnymobil und wir schmeißen ne big-paddy auf der festwiese...so als alternativprogramm



also wenn du um 13 uhr noch an der festwiese bist, und noch platz im bunnymobil is komm ich ach ^^

achja, meine mum hat heute gemeint morgen wirds wieder schöner  

grtz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (8. Juni 2007)

hi leute,


bin jetzt n paar tage auf reise quer durch deutschland! hier gibts täglich berichte drüber:
transg

ok, wünsche euch viel spass nächste woche  und vielleicht sehen wir uns auf / an der strecke!


----------



## Levty (8. Juni 2007)

Viel Erfolg Dicker! Immer schön reintreten!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Juni 2007)

Drück dir auch mal die Daumen  das du die Rheinneckarfraktion würdig vertrittst. Viel Spaß, auf das dir der Schädel nicht verglüht.


----------



## Tobsn (8. Juni 2007)

Dann viel Spaß  

Mit was für einem Bike fährst Du eigentlich jetzt?


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Juni 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß
> 
> Mit was für einem Bike fährst Du eigentlich jetzt?



cyclomanix- ole!  (guckst du fotoalbum > ibc dimb racing team!)


----------



## zena (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels 

ich bin wieder da  habe am Frohn-Wochenende das Dreiländereck unsicher gemacht. Gastiert haben wir in Nauders und haben mit den RRer Ösiland, Italia und die Schwitz beschnuppert. 
Ich war auch aufm Stilfserjoch auf 2760 Meter. Nach 2h15 gemächlich hochkurbeln erwarteten mich ca. 200 Moppedfahrer und 50 Autowanderer, so wurde mein glorreicher Sieg über den Berg gar nicht registriert  
Mein Bodyguard bezwang die 1500 HM auf vier Rädern und hatte beim Motorrad-Jagen bergab auch seinen Spaß  
Fazit des Ganzen: Pälzer kummen üwerall nuff wu se nuff kumme wolle  
Das mit dem Dreiländereck ist aber sehr verwirrend; frau weiß nicht immer ob sie grad in Österreich, Italien oder Schweiz ist  so wollte ich ohne Ausweis zu den Eidgenossen einreisen (weil mal wieder vergessen)  an der Grenze haben die fast jeden angehalten (schluck, schwitz, flatter) dann kamen wir dran...breit-grins und Reisverschluss bissle weiter auf  und alles lief glatt  keiner hat uns kontrolliert...das gleiche Spielchen bei der Ausreise und die Moral von der Geschicht: 

...traue ner Bikerin mit offenem Reisverschluss nicht...


----------



## Levty (10. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels
> 
> Ich war auch aufm Stilfserjoch auf 2760 Meter. Nach 2h15 gemächlich hochkurbeln



Wow, nette Leistung


----------



## Optimizer (11. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> Ich war auch aufm Stilfserjoch auf 2760 Meter. Nach 2h15 gemächlich hochkurbeln erwarteten mich ca. 200 Moppedfahrer und 50 Autowanderer, so wurde mein glorreicher Sieg über den Berg gar nicht registriert



respekt respekt Zena!

Ich hoffe du hattest ein Pickerl am Bike... ich hab nämlich gehört, die Asfinag kontrolliert in Ösiland auch auf Waldautobahnen...


----------



## zena (11. Juni 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ich hab nämlich gehört, die Asfinag kontrolliert in Ösiland auch auf Waldautobahnen...



   
nö dat Stilfserjoch is doch in Idaaliä  
abba kontrolliert haben sie wie verrückt. Nach den 14 km A12 zwischen Innsbruck und Imst (wo wir auch überlegt hatten keinen Pickerl zu kaufen) haben die Ösis auf der Ausfahrt jeden ins Visier genommen  
zum Glück hatten wir einen...
seit ich vor vielen viele Jahren 200 Euros dort gelassen habe wegen stark überhöhter Geschwindigkeit (ne net mitm MTB, sondern mit dem Mopped) trau ich den Jungs nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> Mein Bodyguard bezwang die 1500 HM auf vier Rädern und hatte beim Motorrad-Jagen bergab auch seinen Spaß



Jetzt sag bloß du musstest alleine mit dem RR den Berg nuff   und dein liebender Ehemann hat dich von hinten in euerem klimatisierten Fahrzeug angefeuert  RESPEKT


----------



## Levty (11. Juni 2007)

Achso, dachte MTB...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> Gastiert haben wir in Nauders und haben mit den RRer Ösiland, Italia und die Schwitz beschnuppert.



Hat Zena in ihrem Bericht gut versteckt. Hatte sicher dabei auch ihr grünes Röckchen an  Gab deshalb bestimmt ein Fiasko mit den Autofahrern.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Juni 2007)

Zu unserer letzten Samstagstour in DÜW. Wenn ich eine Mailaddi von einem der Karlsruher od. Freiburger hätte (also denen von der anderen Rheinseite  ), könnte ich euch ein paar Bilder zukommen lassen. Manche passen nicht so unbedingt ins Net  Seit hoffentlich auch noch schön nass geworden.  Der Schluss grenzte ja an Weltuntergangsstimmung.


----------



## Santa Cruiser (11. Juni 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Zu unserer letzten Samstagstour in DÜW. Wenn ich eine Mailaddi von einem der Karlsruher od. Freiburger hätte (also denen von der anderen Rheinseite  ), könnte ich euch ein paar Bilder zukommen lassen. Manche passen nicht so unbedingt ins Net  Seit hoffentlich auch noch schön nass geworden.  Der Schluss grenzte ja an Weltuntergangsstimmung.


Ich meld mich mal, auch wenn ich aus Köln und von der richtigen Rheinseite komme!  

Ja, schön nass geworden und beinahe noch vom Blitz erschlagen - hat dann aber doch die Tankstelle getroffen...

Aber schön war's trotzdem! Ein paar Bilder von der Tour:

















Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## zena (11. Juni 2007)

au mann was für schöne Landschaft, was für schöne Bikes und was für schöne Menschen  

in der Pfalz ists doch am schönsten  

kanns kaum erwarten bis ich endlich wieder mit euch mitbiken kann. Womöglich erst ab 1.07 sch... Praktikumstouren  

@wolfi: jaaa der Kasi hat das klimatisierte Teamauto den Pass hoch gelenkt und hat mir gaaanz lieb Proviant gereicht. Er fühlte sich in seiner Rolle so motiviert dass er mich in regelmäßigen Abständen über den Abstand des Verfolgerfeldes informierte. Als ob mich das interessierte  ich war eh das einigste Mädel das da hochgefahren ist  

Ciao Zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (11. Juni 2007)

@Santa Cruiser:
Sehr cooles Drop-Foto!  

@Zena:
Viel Erfolg bei der letzten Praktikums-Tour! Die ist ja schon nächstes WE, oder?


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Juni 2007)

Morgääähn!

Hat schon jemand Bikepläne für's Wochenende?
Die Wetterprognosen sehen leider alles Andere als rosig aus...


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Juni 2007)

Ich will auch mal wieder... Kann ja seit letztem Wochenende endlich wieder Biken. 

Aber Dieses WE ist schon wieder dicht. Samstag dem Staate diehnen und Sonntag dann Lara zu Besuch die nicht biken geht, zumindest keine Berge hoch (oder runter).


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> @wolfi: jaaa der Kasi hat das klimatisierte Teamauto den Pass hoch gelenkt und hat mir gaaanz lieb Proviant gereicht. Er fühlte sich in seiner Rolle so motiviert dass er mich in regelmäßigen Abständen über den Abstand des Verfolgerfeldes informierte. Als ob mich das interessierte  ich war eh das einigste Mädel das da hochgefahren ist



Na der Bursche macht es sich ja ssseeehhhrrrrr einfach  Aber Respekt. Hat seine Frau gut im Griff. Früher waren es glaub ich die Pferdewagen auf denen die Männer saßen und............  
Aber die Zeiten ändern sich  



@ Zimbo. Suche mir immer die positiv denkenden Webseiten aus. Wetter.de sagt, Samstag bewölkt aber nix Regen. 
Planung für Sa. steht bis jetzt noch nicht. 
Vielleicht mal wieder Drachenfels und Hinterland.


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Juni 2007)

Wie wär's damit:
Weinbiet / Drachenfels / Wolkenbruchweg (komplett?) / Weinbiet
= 4 Berge, viel Spaß und jede Menge Schorle-Optionen
(ist zwar nix Neues, aber bald gehen uns die Trails eh aus...)

...bin aber auch für andere Planungen offen - Rösti bitte melden!


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...ist zwar nix Neues, aber bald gehen uns die Trails eh aus...


Das glaub ich kaum... 



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht mal wieder Drachenfels und Hinterland...



...Hinterland ist doch mal ein Ansatzpunkt, da gibt es noch viel zu entdecken. 

Gruß 

Tobias - Samstag auf Expedition in unbekannte Tiefen des Pfälerwald.


----------



## Optimizer (14. Juni 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das glaub ich kaum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie tief denn? Randzone?


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Juni 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das glaub ich kaum...
> 
> ...Hinterland ist doch mal ein Ansatzpunkt, da gibt es noch viel zu entdecken.
> 
> ...



...ich hab nicht vor, jedes Wochenende erstmal 45 Minuten oder mehr mit dem Auto zu fahren, bevor ich auf's Bike steig.
Und das was ich bisher in den tieferen Regionen gesehen hab, kann mit den Haardt-Trails leider nicht mithalten - Haardt rocks!
Wenn mich jemand vom Gegenteil überzeugen will, lasse ich mich darauf gerne ein. Ich werde aber auch über die Trails lästern,
wenn sie nicht technisch oder schön genug sind...


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wie tief denn? Randzone?



Bist Du dabei? Schick Dir mal die *gpx. 
Sind 70 km und 2000 hm ab Hauenstein, Richtung Süden.


----------



## Optimizer (14. Juni 2007)

Schicken? Ja! Bitte!
Dabei? Nein! Bin am Samstag in Strasbourg... mein Weibchen brauch noch was fürs Standesamt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...ich hab nicht vor, jedes Wochenende erstmal 45 Minuten oder mehr mit dem Auto zu fahren, bevor ich auf's Bike steig.
> Und das was ich bisher in den tieferen Regionen gesehen hab, kann mit den Haardt-Trails leider nicht mithalten - Haardt rocks!
> Wenn mich jemand vom Gegenteil überzeugen will, lasse ich mich darauf gerne ein. Ich werde aber auch über die Trails lästern,
> wenn sie nicht technisch oder schön genug sind...



Auch ne Einstellung, aber ehrlich, Respekt. 

Mountainbiken hat für mich etwas Verspieltes. Dazu gehören nicht nur fahrtechnische Herausforderungen zu bewältigen, sondern auch Neues zu entdecken. Auch auf die Gefahr hin am Ende des Tages zu sagen, da muss ich nicht wieder hin.  
Z.B. die Trails an den Burgen nach Frankreich, sowohl technisch wie auch landschaftlich gähnende Langeweile.  
Frag Rösti.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Juni 2007)

Es müssen ja nicht immer Spitzkehren sein, die nur mit Umsetzen zu fahren sind,
ebenso müssen die Trails nicht unbedingt mit Riesenfelsen durchsetzt und ultrasteil sein.
Aber ein bißchen tricky, oder viel flow mit gelegentlichen Sprungmöglichkeiten, das muss schon sein.
Natürlich bin ich auch immer mal wieder auf Trails unterwegs, wo ich hinterher auch denke
"nee, lass mal lieber", oder "laaaangweiliiiig" - gerade bei Erkundungstouren kann man das nicht verhindern.
Abwechslung muss sein! Nachdem ich drei Jahre fast ausschließlich auf bekannten Pfaden gefahren bin,
sind in den letzten zwei Monaten mal wieder einige Trails dazu gekommen, Dank Rösti und Wolfi.
Ich selbst hab auch gesucht und gefunden und versuche mich mittlerweile, soweit möglich,
auf die Highlights zu konzentieren, da hab ich mehr von und wenn ich die Möglichkeit hab (viva Palatia!),
dann nutze ich das bissel Zeit am Wochenende eben optimal aus...
Viele Worte, kaum Inhalt - ich sollte in die Politik gehen


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Juni 2007)

Ich würde Dammbach - Val de Ville vorschlagen - 3 Berge, 3 Burgen, sehr nett.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Juni 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Auch ne Einstellung, aber ehrlich, Respekt.
> 
> Mountainbiken hat für mich etwas Verspieltes. Dazu gehören nicht nur fahrtechnische Herausforderungen zu bewältigen, sondern auch Neues zu entdecken. Auch auf die Gefahr hin am Ende des Tages zu sagen, da muss ich nicht wieder hin.
> Z.B. die Trails an den Burgen nach Frankreich, sowohl technisch wie auch landschaftlich gähnende Langeweile.
> ...


Da wart ihr nur an den falschen Stellen unterwegs...


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Da wart ihr nur an den falschen Stellen unterwegs...



Wir waren schon an den richtigen Stellen.
War ironisch gemeint.


----------



## Frank25 (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

werde Samstag im Bereich BT unterwegs sein,

wer will kann ja auch dort sein, unteranderem
gibts noch ein paar geniale Trails zu fahren(max.Breite 30cm)
von denen ich einen erst gestern Abend entdeckt habe,
mal was anders als die breitgetretenen Karrenwege rund
um Neustadt...

Werde aber früh starten weil es Nachmittags noch auf dem Acker
zu tun gibt...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Bastiaan (14. Juni 2007)

hallöle

würd gern bei irgend ner gruppe mal wieder mitfahren, jedoch am sonntag da ich am samstag wahrscheinlich weg bin. hat jemand pläne für sonntag? 

grtz


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. Juni 2007)

@ Frank. Glaube kaum das du die üblichen Verdächtigen um 9h (oder sogar früher) schon zu irgendwelchen Handlungen bewegen kannst.

@ all.Vorschlag von mir. *Treffpunkt 1000 Gimmeldingen*. Ob unser Flugtier am Sa. kann, entscheidet sich morgen. Geb ihm aber über Treffpunkt und Zeit Bescheid. Ist mom nicht im Net.
Können uns dort entscheiden ob der erste Berg rechts oder links geentert wird , wobei Zimbos Vorschlag mit der Vierbergetour nicht übel ist.


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Juni 2007)

...klingt doch gut, in diesem Sinne bis morgen und bitte bringt nicht so ein Wetter wie heute mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank25 (15. Juni 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Frank. Glaube kaum das du die üblichen Verdächtigen um 9h (oder sogar früher) schon zu irgendwelchen Handlungen bewegen kannst.



Hätte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht gedacht, lohnt sich auch nicht 
als Tagesprogramm, vielleicht kann ichs, wenn der Zimbo wieder eine BT Tour führt mit dranbasteln...
Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mir die Karrenwege nicht übel, aber ich muß als 
mal was anderes sehen: Straße, Schotter, Feldweg, Abwasserrinnen usw

Wünsche euch viel Spaß am WE, ich werd wohl demnächst auch mal wieder
dabei sein...


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Juni 2007)

Hi Frank,

gerne könen wir ein paar Trails mehr ins Programm nehmen, ich bin um jeden Trail froh, den ich kenne.
Karrenwege um Neustadt??? Da gibt es auch schmale Wege und bei DÜW sind die Wege doch eher breiter, dachte ich...
Straße, Schotter, Feldwege schau ich mir lieber auf Fotos an, meine Reifen haben eine Asphalt-Allergie.  

Bis bald im Wald, schönes Wochenende!


----------



## eL (15. Juni 2007)

wow
dann musst du dein fahrad über die straße tragen?

ich finde dies ist ein verdeckter mangel und muss von hersteller umgehend beseitigt werden.


----------



## Levty (16. Juni 2007)

Das hier könnte den Herrn Flugrost interessieren:
http://www.waldmeister-bikes.de/waldmeister_flash_de.html

Ein Fahrrad aus Holz


----------



## face-to-ground (16. Juni 2007)

gibts das auch mit kirschgeschmack?

so ganz hab ich das aber noch net gerafft: es ist aus holz, sieht irgendwie aus wie ein mtb, hat discs - aber xentis carbonräder und schwalbe stelvios in 26"...

edit: wie ist eigentlich der "brandnew"-award bei nem holzbike gemeint?


----------



## eL (16. Juni 2007)

brennt nur im neuzustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (16. Juni 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> "brandnew"-award bei nem holzbike


Da musste ich auch schmunzeln


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Juni 2007)

Und nicht zu vergessen. Singlespeed   

War heute mal wieder eine nette Tour, nur dass ich bei der Weinbietabfahrt nach dem gebauten Sprung mit dem querliegenden Baum einen Snake bekommen habe, ist der krönende Abschluss geworden. War fast wieder geneigt zu euch hochzuschieben und auch noch eine Schorle zu trinken, aber dann hätte die Opposition zu Hause eine Sitzblockade veranstaltet  
Hoffe ihr seit noch heil runter gekommen.


----------



## Bogie (16. Juni 2007)

Ja, war sehr schön. Abgesehen von dem mörderischen Tempo den ersten Berg hoch. Snakebite bei Big Betty?? Wie geht das denn? Und wieso kannst Du um 1946 noch Beiträge im Forum schreiben?????? Uns hast Du doch erzählt, daß Du auf einer "kulturellen" Veranstaltung bist...................................................


----------



## Levty (16. Juni 2007)

Bogie schrieb:


> Snakebite bei Big Betty??


Davon kann ich dir VIELE Lieder singen. Fast ein 80min. Album....
Nicht mein Typ Reifen.


----------



## dave (16. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Davon kann ich dir VIELE Lieder singen. Fast ein 80min. Album....
> Nicht mein Typ Reifen.



Na, da bin ich mal gespannt! Hab die Bettys ja zum Gewichtstuning fürs LV bestellt ...


----------



## Levty (16. Juni 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich mal gespannt! Hab die Bettys ja zum Gewichtstuning fürs LV bestellt ...


Mit 3.5 Bar in Wildbad nur einen Platten gehabt, aber auch sehr wenig Grip...
Mit 2 Bar war ich der Plattenking  ...man waren das Zeiten =)


----------



## strandi (17. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Davon kann ich dir VIELE Lieder singen. Fast ein 80min. Album....
> Nicht mein Typ Reifen.



in den lobgesang kann ich gleich mit einstimmen


----------



## rohstrugel (17. Juni 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich mal gespannt! Hab die Bettys ja zum Gewichtstuning fürs LV bestellt ...


Verkauf blos deine Minions nicht ... die wirst du bald wieder brauchen


----------



## dave (17. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Mit 3.5 Bar in Wildbad nur einen Platten gehabt, aber auch sehr wenig Grip...
> Mit 2 Bar war ich der Plattenking  ...man waren das Zeiten =)



Ups, dann bestelle ich gleich noch ein Dutzend Ersatzschläuche. Mit über 2 bar wollte ich nämlich nicht fahren! 



rohstrugel schrieb:


> Verkauf blos deine Minions nicht ... die wirst du bald wieder brauchen



In LUX bestimmt!  Wollte die Bettys dort aber ev. auch schon draufziehen, um mich schon mal dran zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Bumble (17. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Mit 2 Bar war ich der Plattenking  ...man waren das Zeiten =)




*Sag ich schon seit Jahren, aber irgendwie stand ich mit der Meinung immer alleine da, weil jeder auf die dicke Betty steht 
Vielleicht sind die ja alle mit Überdruck unterwegs  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (17. Juni 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Sag ich schon seit Jahren, aber irgendwie stand ich mit der Meinung immer alleine da, weil jeder auf die dicke Betty steht
> Vielleicht sind die ja alle mit Überdruck unterwegs  *


So, jetzt sind wir schon zwei.
Dave wird sich bald anschließen 
...und die Minions machen ihren Job echt toll. Haufenweise Dellen in der Felge und immer noch der erste Schlauch  bei 1.6Bar


----------



## THBiker (17. Juni 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Sag ich schon seit Jahren, aber irgendwie stand ich mit der Meinung immer alleine da, weil jeder auf die dicke Betty steht
> *



ich nicht....ich fahr nur Minions


----------



## fitze (17. Juni 2007)

Welche Minions fahrt ihr denn eigentlich wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf? Die DH F/R 2,5 Draht mit 1,3kg?
Oder die mit der XC-Karkasse? 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Levty (17. Juni 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Welche Minions fahrt ihr denn eigentlich wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf? Die DH F/R 2,5 Draht mit 1,3kg?
> Oder die mit der XC-Karkasse?
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi


Die DH 2,5 Draht  Durch dieses DualSuply ist der Durchschalgschutz sehr hoch -> mehr als doppelt so dick wie bei der Betty.
Aber ich hab mir jetzt mal die 2,35 DH F fürs Hardtail bestellt. Mal sehen, was die taugen.
Die XC Karkasse folg, wenn ich mir Marathonreifen kaufen werde...


----------



## THBiker (17. Juni 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Welche Minions fahrt ihr denn eigentlich wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf? Die DH F/R 2,5 Draht mit 1,3kg?
> Oder die mit der XC-Karkasse?
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



2.5er Falt 1ply reicht zum Touren!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. Juni 2007)

Wenn die Betty abgefahren ist gibts auch Minions. Wenn ich meinen Schlauchverbrauch der letzten Wochen rechne sind die sogar noch billiger als die Betty`s.  
Hat jemand eine attraktive Addi für die Minions?


----------



## Levty (17. Juni 2007)

www.bike-components.de


----------



## han (17. Juni 2007)

http://www.silberfische.net/


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. Juni 2007)

@ Lev. Die sind ja sogar günstiger als die Betty, wenn du nicht unbedingt den Faltreifen willst.  Dann werde ich die mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (17. Juni 2007)

Und noch einer, der von Schwalbe wegkommt


----------



## dave (17. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Und noch einer, der von Schwalbe wegkommt



Mehr sollten es jetzt aber nicht werden. Kann ja nicht alle kompensieren!


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juni 2007)

Ich finde, Ihr vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen. Vollgummibirnen im Tourenterrain sind overbombing. Für mich war die Betty anfangs schon Antirollradiergummi!
@Dave, kennst Du eigentlich schon die S5 Treppe am Drachensüdfels? Sie hat ein schwerwiegendes Impactrisiko bei Kontrollverlust. Fallschirm mitnehmen.


----------



## THBiker (18. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich finde, Ihr vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen.



Wieso   
Sind beides "leichte" Freeride Reifen, wohlgemerkt der 2.5 Minion DH 1ply ...862g ...selbst gewogen und der 2.35er wog nur ~750g


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Juni 2007)

Ich hab hier auch noch Minions.... Die DH Variante mit 1,1kg als Front. Ich bin die nur 2-3x im PW gefahren... Also wer will, PM an mich.


----------



## dave (18. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @Dave, kennst Du eigentlich schon die S5 Treppe am Drachensüdfels?



Ähm ... ich war glaube ich erst einmal oben am Südfels. Und da gibt's wirklich 'ne Treppe?! Hatte nur an der Ostseite über die wir immer hochfahren eine gesehen. 
Hoffentlich irre ich mich nicht mit dem Ort und den Himmelsrichtungen. Kann's leider nicht verifizieren, weil ich keine Karte von der Gegend habe.
Aber ich seh' schon, ich muss mich mal langsam nach Norden vorarbeiten!  

@OZM:
Das war doch der Fels bei dem wir mit Achim gerastet hatten, oder? Anschließend kam die Abfahrt mit der Stufe bei der wir beide den Gegenhang nutzten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. Juni 2007)

Uff... immer Norden Norden Norden. So weit fahren. Die sollen mal in Heidelberg gescheite Treppen bauen, und nicht die mosher Himmelsleitern. Die sind ja eh langweilig geworden ..


----------



## Levty (19. Juni 2007)

Achja, kurze Bemerkung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3512327&postcount=32

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3778714&postcount=7

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3805294&postcount=8

Nach nur 10min suchen... 
x(


----------



## dave (19. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Achja, kurze Bemerkung:



Schnauze Lev!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Achja, kurze Bemerkung:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3512327&postcount=32
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3778714&postcount=7
> ...



Wo sie Recht haben, haben sie Recht  
Schnauze Lev.


----------



## Tobsn (19. Juni 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Ähm ... ich war glaube ich erst einmal oben am Südfels. Und da gibt's wirklich 'ne Treppe?! Hatte nur an der Ostseite über die wir immer hochfahren eine gesehen...



Ich kenne am Südfelsen nur zwei Treppen.
Die eine ist wenn man klassisch von Sieben Wege (Lambertskreuz) kommt oben auf dem Drachenfels gleich links und wieder links. Also nicht vor zum Südfelsen, sondern einfach links möglichst nah am Rand halten. Die Treppe sieht man auch bei der Auffahrt und führt zu einem kleinen Überhang.
Die zweite Treppe ist etwas versteckt, bzw. schwer zu erkennen. Kenne viele die schon oft am Südfelsen waren aber den Einstieg nie wahrgenommen haben. Die Treppe führt DIREKT am Südfels runter zu einer Grotte, lohnt sich.
Ist zu Beginn einfach eine Felsspalte mit 2-3 Vertiefungen (keine richtigen Stufen), die man runter klettert, dann beginnt eine normale Treppe. Glaube kaum, dass man die fahren kann, zumindest der Einstieg ist etwas sehr eng.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Juni 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...Die Treppe führt DIREKT am Südfels runter zu einer Grotte, lohnt sich.
> Ist zu Beginn einfach eine Felsspalte mit 2-3 Vertiefungen (keine richtigen Stufen), die man runter klettert, dann beginnt eine normale Treppe. Glaube kaum, dass man die fahren kann, zumindest der Einstieg ist etwas sehr eng.



...genau die hat Armin gemeint. Natürlich war das nicht so ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Juni 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...genau die hat Armin gemeint. Natürlich war das nicht so ganz ernst gemeint.


Na komm etwas Hinterrad umsetzen und das war`s


----------



## Tobsn (19. Juni 2007)

Nichts gegen die Treppen an die wir nächste Woche kommen.  
@ Dave: Hab Dir doch von Treppen mitten in der Wand erzählt, ohne Anfang und Ende. 
Wir kommen auf der Tour von Thomas dort vorbei.  
Also Hacken, Ösen, Seil und Kamera nicht vergessen.  
Wichtig auch ein Trikot das im Kontrast zu den roten Felsen der Südpfalz steht.
Verbandkasten hab ich dabei.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Juni 2007)

...klingt nach Dahner Felsenland.
Kriegt man da auch ne Einladung, oder ist das nur für Leude die nen 25er Schnitt fahren?


----------



## dave (19. Juni 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich kenne am Südfelsen nur zwei Treppen.
> Die eine ist wenn man klassisch von Sieben Wege (Lambertskreuz) kommt oben auf dem Drachenfels gleich links und wieder links. Also nicht vor zum Südfelsen, sondern einfach links möglichst nah am Rand halten. Die Treppe sieht man auch bei der Auffahrt und führt zu einem kleinen Überhang.



Genau, das war bisher die einzige Treppe die ich dort kannte.



Tobsn schrieb:


> Die zweite Treppe ist etwas versteckt, bzw. schwer zu erkennen. Kenne viele die schon oft am Südfelsen waren aber den Einstieg nie wahrgenommen haben. Die Treppe führt DIREKT am Südfels runter zu einer Grotte, lohnt sich.



Och, schau' ich mir gerne mal an. Dan seh' ich auch mal die Grotte.



Tobsn schrieb:


> @ Dave: Hab Dir doch von Treppen mitten in der Wand erzählt, ohne Anfang und Ende.



Und wer bringt die Leiter mit?!  



el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...klingt nach Dahner Felsenland.
> Kriegt man da auch ne Einladung, oder ist das nur für Leude die nen 25er Schnitt fahren?



Das ist 'ne geschlossene Tour-Veranstaltung von den "Beinharten" und ich weiß eigentlich selber nicht, ob ich mitfahren kann. Hab' Thomas noch nicht gefragt, da meine SA-Planung noch nicht definitiv steht und es nach heutigem Vorhersagestand durchregenen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (19. Juni 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wichtig auch ein Trikot das im Kontrast zu den roten Felsen der Südpfalz steht.
> Verbandkasten hab ich dabei.


also wenn es sich so blutrünstig anhört, bietet der rote felsen kein guten kontrast zu den zu erwarteten austretendem körperöl! vielleicht anderen hintergrund wählen?

(hänge das woe leider wieder bei nem mara ab.....)

easymtbiker  - keep on rockin!


ach ja: schnautze lev!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Juni 2007)

@ Maddin schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen. Wie war der GermanX? Gib mal einen kurzen Sachstandsbericht.


----------



## Tobsn (20. Juni 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...Wie war der GermanX? Gib mal einen kurzen Sachstandsbericht...




Da gibt es doch extra einen Fred dazu  
, indem sich Birnbeidler ausgiebig ausgekotzt hat  

Kuck mal im Racebereich der DIMB.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Flugrost (20. Juni 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch extra einen Fred dazu
> , indem sich Birnbeidler ausgiebig ausgekotzt hat
> 
> 
> Tobias



Ein bischen mehr Mitgefühl bitte. An so ner Pastaseuche zu erkranken, wünscht man wohl niemandem.


----------



## eL (20. Juni 2007)

aha

und?

wer hat jetz jewonnen?


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ein bischen mehr Mitgefühl bitte.


tobsn und mitgefühl? das sind 2 worte, die sich definitiv nicht vertragen! 

@wolfi: kurzbericht: es war klasse, hat tierisch spass gemacht und wir sind prima mitgefahren. leider mussten wir beide nach tag 6 wegen magen-darm-grippe ausscheiden. lebensmittelhusten hatte ich glücklicherweise nich, aber sah trotzdem 2 tage wie ne leiche aus....

ausführlicher bericht hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=282686


tja, schade, dass ich euch so selten sehe, vielleicht klappts übernächstes wochenende mal wieder? danach werde ich voraussichtlich wieder unterwegs sein, 2 wochen in den alpen 


wie nennt man es, wenn sich jemand selber als "godfather" bezeichnet? grössenwahn? 

und noch spruch von gestern:
lev:"ich studiere germanistik und bekomme dann einen prima job und fahre nen dicken wagen!"
ich:"germanistik???? na klar! du wirst nen fetten beigen benz fahren mit nem taxi- schild drauf!"


----------



## Levty (20. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> lev:"ich studiere germanistik und bekomme dann einen prima job und fahre nen dicken wagen!"
> ich:"germanistik???? na klar! du wirst nen fetten beigen benz fahren mit nem taxi- schild drauf!"


Verfälsch die Zitat nicht:
Lev: "ich studiere germanistik, promiviere und bekomme dann einen prima job und fahre nen dicken wagen!"
Martin:"germanistik???? na klar! du wirst nen fetten beigen benz fahren mit nem taxi- schild drauf!"   
Lev: "Aber mit Dr. Titel. Dr. Lev, bitte zum Bahnhof"


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Verfälsch die Zitat nicht:
> Lev: "ich studiere germanistik, promiviere



und ich dachte immer, daß es promovieren heißt...


----------



## UHU69 (21. Juni 2007)

Was ist das - promivieren? Promis führen, auf allen Vieren, promiskuieren oder Vieh verführen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (21. Juni 2007)

oder vielleicht pornoviren    Aber Germanisten sind ja gefragt.....sowas braucht das Land   

auch´n dickes fettes Auto oder


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Juni 2007)

dr. taxifaher, bitte zum bahnhof! 

lasst doch den lev in ruhe! er will doch nur provozieren. oder heisst es provizieren? provinzieren? promiviren?


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. Juni 2007)

Lev will studieren


----------



## zena (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs  

@martin: welkome back  ...um dir den bauch zu verderben musst du gar nicht so lange fahren  kommst einfach bei mir zum essen vorbei  wann führst du deinen ersten alpen-X bei ulpbike durch? 

@lev: respekt du wagst dich ans studium der "germanistik"? hat das was mit deutscher sprache zu tun? wirst du dann lehrer oder so ein sprachenforscher? muss ich wenn ich mit dir kommuniziere wirklich die rechtschreibung und der-die-das beachten?  

@alle: jaaaaa zum dahner-felsenland MÜSSEN wir mal zusammen hin. dann aber eine übernachtung einplanen damit wir mehr zeit haben  dort ist es echt schööön  und ihr könnt jungfrauen jagen und den fels runterschubbsen


----------



## Optimizer (21. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> dort ist es echt schööön  und ihr könnt jungfrauen jagen und den fels runterschubbsen



schade...dann ist diese Möglichkeit zur "Zenaentsorgung" wohl nicht mehr möglich!?!

*duckundweg*


----------



## strandi (21. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> und ihr könnt jungfrauen jagen und den fels runterschubbsen



warum runterschubsen  ich hätte was besseres mit denen vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juni 2007)

...Mensch Strandi, du sollst sie ja auch erst DANACH runterschubsen!


----------



## Tobsn (21. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ... jaaaaa zum dahner-felsenland ...
> ... und ihr könnt jungfrauen jagen und den fels runterschubbsen



Das ist wohl eine Fehlinformation.
Der Felsen über Dahn heißt nicht "Jungfrauenrunterschubbser" sondern "Jungfrauensprung".  



strandi schrieb:


> ... ich hätte was besseres mit denen vor



Und bei dem was sich da im Wald so tummelt kein Wunders, dass die lieber springen.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juni 2007)

...na wenn se dich gesehen haben, springen sie gleich zwei Mal


----------



## Tobsn (21. Juni 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...na wenn se dich gesehen haben, springen sie gleich zwei Mal



   

Und die Welt weint heute mit mir.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juni 2007)

"weine und du weinst allein, lache und die Welt lacht mit dir"

...also nicht weinen, hast ja ne schöne Tour am Samstag vor dir.
Mal schauen, ob sich hier noch was tut bei den üblichen Verdächtigen.
Wahrscheinlich sind die auch bei eurer Geheimtour dabei und ich darf alleine
Schlammbaden am Wochenende. Und wer hat jetzt Grund zum heulen?


----------



## Levty (21. Juni 2007)

Schön, dass das I neben dem O liegt  

Studieren ja, aber mal sehen was. Vielleicht werde ich Fluglotse. Dann solltet ihr alle mit dem Zug fahren


----------



## OZM (21. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht werde ich Fluglotse ...



*Kapitel I*
Es heisst bei Flugzeugen "LANDEN" und nicht "DROPPEN"

Du kannst also nicht zu nem Piloten sagen: Ach spring einfach runter und zieh vorne ein bisschen.

OZM


----------



## fanta1 (21. Juni 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> "weine und du weinst allein, lache und die Welt lacht mit dir"
> 
> ...also nicht weinen, hast ja ne schöne Tour am Samstag vor dir.
> Mal schauen, ob sich hier noch was tut bei den üblichen Verdächtigen.
> ...



Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich mit dir fahren darf. 
@ wolfman 
Wie schaut es bei dir aus.


----------



## Tobsn (21. Juni 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ..bei eurer Geheimtour dabei und ich darf alleine
> Schlammbaden ...



Jetzt nimm mal wieder Haltung an!  
Männer weinen nicht!  

Und es ist wie schon gesagt keine geheime Tour.  
Wir werden von einer fremden Macht nur als Bio-Navi missbraucht.
Wenn wir wieder frei sind und das Trauma überstanden haben, dann führen wir Euch zu den geheimen Sprüngen und Stufen.


----------



## Tobsn (21. Juni 2007)

fanta1 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich mit dir fahren darf...



@Zimbo: da hast Du ja einen zum Spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juni 2007)

...na dann kann ich ja das Schnitzel wieder von meinem Bein entfernen.

@Fanta:
Türlich können wir auch auf eigene Faust losziehen.
Schaumermal ob Wolfi und Röst sich noch melden, morgen früh schreib ich dann auf jeden Fall was.
Hast du schon ne Idee oder nen Wunsch, wo du fahren möchtest?

Also bis morgen...

PS @Tobsn:
Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur herausfinden, wer da alles mitfährt, aber ist wohl doch geheim...


----------



## Tobsn (21. Juni 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> [email protected]:
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur herausfinden, wer da alles mitfährt, aber ist wohl doch geheim...



Nicht geheim, hab nur keine Ahnung, kenn die Leute nicht. 
Bin nur Bio-Navi für die Extension der Tour Nr. 1.
Zena macht parallel mit einer unbekannten Gruppe Ihre Praktikumstour (Tour Nr. 2), wobei Oliver als Co-Guide mitfährt.
Bei der ganzen Aktion sind wir selber nur Gäste. Darum können wir weder ein- noch ausladen.

Noch Fragen?

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Juni 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> *Kapitel I*
> Es heisst bei Flugzeugen "LANDEN" und nicht "DROPPEN"


lol! lotse lev: "ey, flug LH0815, drop mal auf landebahn 2, aber vorsicht, es geht voll ins flat. kannst auch bei landebahn 1 aufsetzen, musst halt n bunny- hop über die dort startende maschine machen!"



Ein Ausschnitt der kuriosesten, authentischen (!!)Funksprüche zwischen Jet-Cockpit und Tower-Fluglotsen
Tower: 'Um Lärm zu vermeiden, schwenken sie bitte 45 Grad nach rechts.'Pilot: 'Was können wir in 35 000 Fuß Höhe schon für Lärm machen?'Tower: 'Den Krach, wenn ihre 707 mit der 727 vor Ihnen zusammenstößt!'

Tower: 'Sind sie ein Airbus 320 oder 340?'Pilot: 'Ein A 340 natürlich!'Tower: 'Würden Sie dann bitte vor dem Start auch die anderen beidenTriebwerke starten?'

Pilot: 'Guten Morgen, Bratislava.'
Tower: 'Guten Morgen. Zur Kenntnis: Hier ist Wien.'
Pilot: 'Bin jetzt im Landeanflug auf Bratislava.'
Tower: 'Hier ist wirklich Wien.'
Pilot: 'Wien?'
Tower: 'Ja.'
Pilot: 'Aber warum? Wir wollten nach Bratislava.'
Tower: 'Okay. Dann brechen Sie Landeanflug ab und fliegen Sie nach links.'

Tower zu einem Piloten, der besonders hart aufsetzte: 'Eine Landung sollja kein Geheimnis sein. Die Passagiere sollen ruhig wissen, wann sieunten sind.'
Pilot: 'Macht nichts. Die klatschen eh immer.'


Pilot einer Alitalia, dem ein Blitzschlag das halbe Cockpit lahm gelegthat: 'Bei uns ist fast alles ausgefallen. Nichts geht mehr. Selbstunser Höhenmesser zeigt nichts mehr an ........'Nach fünf Minuten Lamentierens meldet sich der Pilot einer anderen Maschine:'Halts Maul und stirb wie ein Mann!'

Pilot: 'Da brennt eine Landeleuchte.'
Tower: 'Ich hoffe, da brennen mehrere.'
Pilot: 'Ich meine, sie qualmt.'

Pilot: 'Haben nur noch wenig Treibstoff. Erbitten dringend Anweisung.'
Tower: 'Wie ist ihre Position? Haben Sie nicht auf dem Schirm.'
Pilot: 'Wir stehen auf Bahn 2 und warten seit einer Ewigkeit auf denTankwagen.'

Tower: 'Haben Sie Probleme?'
Pilot: 'Hab meinen Kompass verloren.'
Tower: 'So wie Sie fliegen, haben Sie alle Instrumente verloren.'

Tower: 'Nach der Landung bitte zu Taxiway Alpha 7, Alpha 5, Whiskey 2,Delta 1und Oscar 2.'
Pilot: 'Wo ist denn das? Wir kennen uns doch hier nicht aus.'
Tower: 'Macht nichts. Bin auch erst zwei Tage hier.'

Pilot: 'Erbitten Starterlaubnis.'
Tower: 'Sorry , wir haben Ihren Flugplan nicht. Wo wollen Sie hin?'
Pilot: 'Wie jeden Montag nach Salzburg.'
Tower: 'Aber heute ist Dienstag!'
Pilot: 'Was? Dann haben wir ja frei.'

Pilot: 'Gibt's hier keinen Follow-me-Wagen?'
Tower: 'Negativ. Sehen Sie zu, wie sie allein zum Gate kommen.'

Tower: 'Höhe und Position?'
Pilot: 'Ich bin 1.80 m und sitze vorne links.'

Tower zu Privatflieger: 'Wer ist alles an Bord?'
Pilot: 'Pilot, zwei Passagiere und ein Hund.'
Tower, nach harter Landung des Fliegers: 'Ich nehme an, der Hund saß amSteuer?'

Tower: 'Haben Sie genug Sprit oder nicht?'
Pilot: 'Ja.'
Tower: 'Ja, was?'
Pilot: 'Ja, Sir!!!'

Tower: 'Geben Sie uns bitte Ihre erwartete Ankunftszeit.'
Pilot: 'Hmmmm... Dienstag würde mir gut passen.'


----------



## Tobsn (21. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> .... kannst auch bei landebahn 1 aufsetzen, musst halt n bunny- hop über die dort startende maschine machen...



Klug*******rmodus ein
Zum Glück können sich startende und landende Flugzeuge entgegen kommen.
Klug*******rmodus aus


Wäre bei Lev aber denkbar, schließlich liegen die zwei Landebahnen neben einander.  

Gruß


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Juni 2007)

godfather schrieb:


> Klug*******rmodus ein
> Klug*******rmodus aus


unglaublich, der typ tut sogar noch witze verbessern...

hey, godfather, ai was tschoking!!!!

aber ich kann ihm nich richtig böse sein, schliesslich hat er mir heute geile bilder eines noch geileren urlaubs geschickt!  





am abgrund #1:




latex:








am abgrund #2, aber 1 schritt weiter:


----------



## Flugrost (21. Juni 2007)

So, werte Gemeinde!
Da ich Samstach nicht kann und der Tag drauf dafür herhält, hier die Ansage:
*So, 1000, Maikammer / Alsterweiler Parkplatz Treff und Los!*
Leichte Technikkenntnisse sind erwünscht incl. ein bissl Kondition ; serviert wird Rietburg, Hochberch, Kalmit, Abschlussshorle und für alles zahlt man selbst. Viel Spass beim Einloggen.
(...ich freu mich auf teuren Beamtenschweiß, welch ein Luxus!  )

Edith f.d. Tapete:
Welch seltener Anblick - Tops in der Luft!


----------



## Levty (21. Juni 2007)

Hey Martin, danke für die neue Signatur 

Und die Towersprüche sind einfach zum Kugeln


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2007)

Moin!
Weiß noch nicht, ob ich Sonntag so früh kann - hängt von Samstag Abend ab...
Wenn gutes Wetter ist und die Party stattfindet, dann lieg ich um 10:00 Uhr noch im Halbkoma.
Aber da das Wetter eher bescheiden aussieht, denke ich dass ich dabei sein werde.

C.U.


Samstag halte ich mir frei für spontanes Biken. Hängt dann auch vom Wetter und vom Bock ab.
Wer nur am Samstag kann und meine Handynummer hat, kann sich ja mal bei mir melden...


----------



## fanta1 (22. Juni 2007)

Vorschlag für Sa.
Wachenheim, E-kop, Lambertskreutz und irgendwie weiter. 
oder
Hohe Log, Hellerhütt u.s.w.
Oder irgend  was anderes.  
 Hey, wenn ich schon Sa. Zeit hab muss doch jemand zu finden sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2007)

Hey Fanta - PN gelesen?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Juni 2007)

Dann lasst uns um 1000h auf dem Parkplatz des Gemüsehändlers an der B 37, kurz hinter der Abfahrt Kaltenbrunner Tal, treffen. Außer es regnet so, wie es mom in Mainz runtermacht, dann leg ich mich nochmal auf die andere Bettseite.
Ach noch wat. 1000 ist Abfahrt, nicht beginnende Radpflege   

@ Flugtier. Sonntag steht, außer meine Erkältung macht mir noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Pike ist am Hardtail und die Magurabremse hab ich auch wieder. Respekt vor Magura. Ohne irgendwelche Kosten den Griff mit dem defekten Kolben getauscht, neu befüllt und sogar neue Beläge. Das nenne ich Service.


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2007)

Was sollen das jetzt?
Ich denk du darfst nur einmal pro Woche mit uns spielen und versuch am Samstag spontan zu biken,
dann kommst du und legst einfach so was fest...nee nee, so geht's net!!!  
Also zum Gemüsehändler-Parkplatz fahr ich nicht schon wieder. Zum Einen find ich den Parkplatz zu klein,
um ihn dauernd zu blockieren, außerdem muss ich da immer quer durch Neustadt eiern...
...und Bock auf Spitzkehren only hab ich auch nicht, geübt wird am Sonntag am Hochberg.
Ich bleib bei Spontanbiken ab Wachenheim, je nach Wetter vielleicht schon um 0900.

Also viel Spaß, oder bis morgen, bzw. Sonntag...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Juni 2007)

Hey du Materialtester. Schlechten Cafe getrunken  Na dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß. Vielleicht sieht man sich am Sonntag.


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2007)

Du gibst aber schnell auf...keinen Bock auf Wachenheim?
Und was ist, wenn Cola2 mit dir fahren möchte - bist du dann beim Gemüsehändler?

Der Kaffee war übrigens vorzüglich, aber den hatte ich erst nach dem letzten Post...
Vielleicht sollte ich in Zukunft noch mehr Smileys verwenden, wenn ich noch keinen Kaffee hatte


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2007)

Nachtrag:
Mezzo-Mix3 und ich haben jetzt 9:00 Uhr ausgemacht und wären sehr erfreut über Wolfi's Anverwesenheit.
Hau die Erkältung in die Pfanne und gib dir nen Ruck...wenn uns der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt,
telefonieren wir kurz nach acht, um die Lage zu besprechen.

Spitzkehren üben oder Wachenheim - wie isses?


(PS: so viel zum Thema spontan...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas 2905 (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jung`s,
falls Ihr um 9 startet bin ich wahrscheinlich ein Stück dabei ich starte allerdings schon um halb 8 und würd euch dann treffen.


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2007)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> ...ich starte allerdings schon um halb 8...



Du Wahnsinniger!!!    

Würd mich echt freuen, dich mal wieder zu sehen!
Wir wollten schon Flugzettel verteilen und Kreuze aufstellen...

Na denn bis morgen!


----------



## Andreas 2905 (22. Juni 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Würd mich echt freuen, dich mal wieder zu sehen!
> Na denn bis morgen!



dann postet den Treffpunkt und die erste Auffahrt


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2007)

Ei am Badehaisel, wie immer in Wach'em...und dann den üblichen Weg zum Eckkopf.
Der Mücke hat eben noch mitgelesen, der ist auch überreif für die Pfalz...

Vielleicht ist der morgen auch dabei?

...FEIERABEND!!!
(also auch offline...)


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Juni 2007)

10h? 9h???? 8:30??????   
ich glaub , ich brauche neue freunde für pfälzer-wald- touren! bedingung: du musst lustig sein (also über meine witze lachen), halbwegs mtb fahren können (halt so wie tobsn) und: langschläfer/in!!! 

(ok, ich geb`s zu, am sonntag werde ich um 10h schon die ersten 2h von 6,5 des fra-maras hinter mir haben....)


----------



## Levty (22. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> du musst lustig sein (also über meine witze lachen)


Widerspruch in sich.

Viel Erfolg am SO


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> 10h? 9h???? 8:30??????
> ich glaub , ich brauche neue freunde für pfälzer-wald- touren! bedingung: du musst lustig sein (also über meine witze lachen), halbwegs mtb fahren können (halt so wie tobsn) und: langschläfer/in!!!
> 
> (ok, ich geb`s zu, am sonntag werde ich um 10h schon die ersten 2h von 6,5 des fra-maras hinter mir haben....)


Morgen 14 Uhr irgendwo am Weinbiet zum FR'len?


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Juni 2007)

weiter geht`s mit der ig späm, endlich die pressekonferenz von ulle. aber zuerst vid 1 schauen, ist zwar nich jugendfrei, aber wichtig für den chronologischen ablauf!

warum liegt hier stroh rum?

ulle outed sich


 



@tick: bereite mich morgen schon seelisch und moralisch für die schlammschlacht am sonntag vor.... leider.....


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Juni 2007)

Wenn sich nicht gleich jemand meldet werde ich heute wohl Langstrecke machen....


----------



## Levty (23. Juni 2007)

Kannst ja um 1800 in HD sein, Kumpel und ich rocken den Königstuhl bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (23. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Kannst ja um 1800 in HD sein, Kumpel und ich rocken den Königstuhl bergab


Da kann ich auch in Muggensturm zum Lakejumpen sein.


----------



## dave (23. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> So, werte Gemeinde!
> Da ich Samstach nicht kann und der Tag drauf dafür herhält, hier die Ansage:
> *So, 1000, Maikammer / Alsterweiler Parkplatz Treff und Los!*



Bin dabei und bring' noch einen Kollegen mit, mit dem ich sonst RR fahre. Er hat 'ne längere Bike-Pause hinter sich. Kann also sein, dass wir uns frühzeitig verabschieden. Aber schauen wir mal! 

Und vielleicht kommt Naiko aus KA auch wieder mit ...


----------



## Levty (23. Juni 2007)

Und vielleicht ich. Mal sehen, wie weit ich heute mim Lernen komme :kotz:


----------



## dave (23. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Und vielleicht ich. Mal sehen, wie weit ich heute mim Lernen komme :kotz:



Das schaffst Du schon. Sollte bei dem Wetter ja kein Problem sein!  

Noch was aktuelles zum Thema Flugzeugpiloten. Wenn Du Lotse werden möchtest, kannst Du für den Notfall schon mal Chinesisch lernen.  
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,489747,00.html
"Wie gefährlich mangelhafte Sprachkenntnisse sein können, bewies der Crash eines MD-80-Mittelstreckenflugzeuges im Nordwesten Chinas im Jahr 1993. Die Piloten waren offensichtlich irritiert von dem automatischen Bodennähe-Warnsignal des in den USA gebauten Flugzeuges, die Blackbox zeichnete ihre letzten Worte auf: "What does 'pull up' mean?"


----------



## Levty (23. Juni 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Das schaffst Du schon. Sollte bei dem Wetter ja kein Problem sein!


Wuhuhu. Mal sehen. Dann müsste mich aber der Armin mitnehmen aus Mannheim  Bin Autolos und nach Maikammer kommt man mim Zug schwer hin. *ganzliebguck*
...aber ich hau mich mal vor den Schreibtisch.


dave schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,489747,00.html



 Da kann ich ja doch noch Lotse werden  mit meinen Englischkenntnissen.


> Nur 651 von insgesamt 8000 derzeit beschäftigten chinesischen Piloten hätten bisher den Englischtest der International Civil Aviation Organisation (ICAO) für Piloten bestanden


----------



## dave (23. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Da kann ich ja doch noch Lotse werden  mit meinen Englischkenntnissen.



Du sagst uns dann aber schon vorher bei welchem Flughafen Du arbeitest, ja?!


----------



## Flugrost (23. Juni 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Bin dabei und bring' noch einen Kollegen mit, mit dem ich sonst RR fahre. Er hat 'ne längere Bike-Pause hinter sich. Kann also sein, dass wir uns frühzeitig verabschieden. Aber schauen wir mal!
> 
> Und vielleicht kommt Naiko aus KA auch wieder mit ...



Das mit dem Kollegen passt schon - und schubs den Naiko mit ins Auto - bzw Du dich bei ihm .

Lev war faul heute. Er muss deshalb morgen als Strafarbeit einen Aufsatz (60 Seiten) über "Interdisziplinäre Konfliktmöglichkeiten incl - lösungen unter Bezugnahme linguistischer Effekte im chinesischen Flugwesen" schreiben, und kann deshalb nicht mit. 
Die IG Spam trug die Bitte an ihn heran, alles hier zu posten.


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lev war faul heute. Er muss deshalb morgen als Strafarbeit einen Aufsatz (60 Seiten) über "Interdisziplinäre Konfliktmöglichkeiten incl - *L*ösungen unter Bezugnahme linguistischer Effekte im chinesischen Flugwesen" schreiben, und kann deshalb nicht mit.
> Die IG Spam trug die Bitte an ihn heran, alles hier zu posten.


Ätsch 
Außerdem sitze ich mit einem halb aufgeschlitzten Oberschnkel grade vorm PC.  War heute doch zu rutschig...


----------



## strandi (24. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ätsch
> Außerdem sitze ich mit einem halb aufgeschlitzten Oberschnkel grade vorm PC.  War heute doch zu rutschig...



mach ma foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2007)

Als ich das letzte Mal so ein Foto gemacht habe, haben sich alle beschwert...


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte Mal so ein Foto gemacht habe, haben sich alle beschwert...



Musst ja auch im Invaliden Flirt Sauf und sonstwas Fred präsentieren.  

Ich bin ab 14 Uhr beim Freeriden auf dem Weinbiet.


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte Mal so ein Foto gemacht habe, haben sich alle beschwert...


du könntest ja einfach deine fresse weg lassen, vielleicht gibts dann weniger beschwerden


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> du könntest ja einfach deine fresse weg lassen, vielleicht gibts dann weniger beschwerden


 War gut.


----------



## Flugrost (24. Juni 2007)

Für heute merci @ all. Neben meinem Streckenplan gabs Euch und das war richtig klasse! Ein Tag, an dem alles gestimmt hat, incl Abschluss. Außer Nicos Wildtierstories - die Rechnung kommt, wenn ich schlecht träume! 
@ Lev, warum verbesserst Du mich falsch? Wo is die Strafarbeit? ... Du hast heute echt was verpasst. Schadé !
@ Maddin, wie hat sich das Siegertreppchen angefühlt? Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass mit dir hier keiner mehr mithalten kann.
...oder wenn, haste die Pappnasen, rangig vor dir, gefragt, was sie eingeworfen haben?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Für heute merci @ all. Neben meinem Streckenplan gabs Euch und das war richtig klasse! Ein Tag, an dem alles gestimmt hat, incl Abschluss.


Jetzt muss ich auch mal ein Lob an unseren gestrigen Guide loswerden. Also Flugtier, denke mal das ich in aller Namen spreche. Tour war super geplant mit allem was der PW so zu bieten hat  Ein Spezialmegaübermtbzertifikat mit dazugehöriger Namenskennung (geeignet zum aufhängen in der Toilette; aber nur für die Profilneurotiker) brauchst du glaub ich nicht mehr   
So mehr gibt es heute nicht an Lorbeeren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker² (25. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... Neben meinem Streckenplan gabs Euch und das war richtig klasse! ...





wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...Tour war super geplant mit allem was der PW so zu bieten hat  Ein Spezialmegaübermtbzertifikat...



Das ist ja eklig.
Wenn Ihr Euch die Finger wieder gegenseitig aus dem Allerwertesten gezogen habt, gebt bescheid.  
Fühlt Ihr Euch nicht akzeptiert oder warum diese Selbstdarstellung.


----------



## Tobsn (25. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...halbwegs mtb fahren können (halt so wie tobsn)...



Soll das heißen ich kann nur halbwegs fahren  
Hoch richtig und runter gar nicht  

Wegen Hobbyaufgabe günstig abzugeben: Fully, Hardtail und Racer, alle nur halbwegs gefahren.
Suche im Tausch Sportangelausrüstung.



Flugrost schrieb:


> [email protected] Maddin, wie hat sich das Siegertreppchen angefühlt? ...


Welches Siegertreppchen 
Bitte um Aufklärung.

Gruß

Tobias - Regenverweigerer und Waldläufer


----------



## OZM (25. Juni 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> ... Regenverweigerer und Waldläufer ...



naja, man kann auch sagen: 

*intelligent und ohne Verpflichtung*


OZM


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. Juni 2007)

Biker² schrieb:


> Das ist ja eklig.
> Wenn Ihr Euch die Finger wieder gegenseitig aus dem Allerwertesten gezogen habt, gebt bescheid.
> Fühlt Ihr Euch nicht akzeptiert oder warum diese Selbstdarstellung.



Das werter Herr Biker² hat etwas mit Respekt und Anstand zu tun. Wenn sich nämlich jemand die Mühe macht solch eine Tour auszuarbeiten und zu guiden sollte man ihm auch den zustehenden Respekt entgegen bringen. Da sie Herr Biker² wahrscheinlich noch nie mit uns gefahren sind, dürften sie auch den Aufwand, den solch eine Tour beinhaltet, nicht kennen. O.g. Verbalausdrücke ihrerseits behalten sie vielleicht in der Zukunft für sich.


----------



## Kelme (25. Juni 2007)

Leute, ich bin gerade auf Diät, damit ich in drei Wochen leichter über die großen Berge komme. Also jetzt keine Popcorn und Cola-Nummer. Außerdem bin ich bei Diäten besonderns überlaunig und das wollt ihr jetzt nicht noch verschärfen, oder?

... und wenn ein Guide einen guten Job gemacht hat, darf man das auch ruhig mal sagen und schreiben.


K.


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2007)

*Happy Birthday Wolfman!!!*







Und lass Dich nicht von irgendwelchen Vollpfosten provozieren.


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juni 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Leute, ich bin gerade auf Diät, damit ich in drei Wochen leichter über die großen Berge komme.
> 
> K.



Soll ich für Samstag noch ne Diättorte für dich bestellen?


----------



## Kelme (25. Juni 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Soll ich für Samstag noch ne Diättorte für dich bestellen?


Ein Rübentörtchen bitte. Keine Sahne!
Als Abendessen würde ich dann ein wenig Gurkenscheibchen und Bio-Tomaten nehmen.


Kelme - und ich sach' dir: wenn ich Hunger leiden muss, werde ich völlig pampig. Totes Tier und Bier zu mir  .


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juni 2007)

Wolfman hat Geburtstag???
Na denn:







50-1 ???
...noch ein Jahr, dann kommst du in die Senioren-Klasse


----------



## Tobsn (25. Juni 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... damit ich in drei Wochen leichter über die großen Berge komme....



Wohl etwas Muffesausen.  
Will dann aber auch eine Success Story vom Pfundererjoch vernehmen. 


@ Andreas: Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (25. Juni 2007)

hey von mir auch alles Gute Wolfman


----------



## Bumble (25. Juni 2007)

*Von mir ebenfalls Alles Gute du alter Sack 





*


----------



## strandi (25. Juni 2007)

Happy Burtzeltach auch aus Dänemark!!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Juni 2007)

Na da schließe ich mich auch an... Alles gute zum B-Day!


----------



## OZM (25. Juni 2007)

*@ Andreas


Alles Gute zum Geburtstag      




wünscht Dir 






Oliver*


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juni 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ein Rübentörtchen bitte. Keine Sahne!
> Als Abendessen würde ich dann ein wenig Gurkenscheibchen und Bio-Tomaten nehmen.
> 
> 
> Kelme - und ich sach' dir: wenn ich Hunger leiden muss, werde ich völlig pampig. Totes Tier und Bier zu mir  .



@k: Keine Angst... hier ein kleiner Auszug aus der Speisekarte: Biorind, Dornfelder Schweinebäckchen, irgendsoein Putenrahmkräuterpfännchen... usw... Bier und Wein in Unmengen!!!

@wolfmann: 
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf auch von mir aus der Randzone!


----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2007)

Yeah, alles Gute Andreas!
Mach einen drauf!
Und deine Trigger bekommst du auch irgendwann, wenn wir uns sehen. Wird wohl bald sein, Schule ist fast zuende... =)


----------



## atomica (25. Juni 2007)

Hi Wolfi! wünsche dir auch alles gute zum geburtstag! lass dich schön feiern und beschenken!!


----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2007)

Hey Eva, steht unser Date für Donnerstag? Wie schauts mit der Uhrzeit aus?
Möchte wer mit auf eine Schlammschlacht durch den Heidelberger Odenwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (25. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hey Eva, steht unser Date für Donnerstag? Wie schauts mit der Uhrzeit aus?
> Möchte wer mit auf eine Schlammschlacht durch den Heidelberger Odenwald?



 will auch n date mit eva  
du bist eh zu jung levty


----------



## Bogie (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

na dann auch von mir     

Das erinnert mich wieder mal dran, warum ich so gerne mit Euch fahre....
Nur einen langsameren am Berg hab ich noch nicht gefunden  
Feier schön


----------



## THBiker (25. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> will auch n date mit eva
> du bist eh zu jung levty




ist aber auch nicht deine Zielgruppe


----------



## strandi (25. Juni 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> ist aber auch nicht deine Zielgruppe



stimmt...zu jung  aber immerhin fährt sie rad


----------



## THBiker (25. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> stimmt...zu jung  aber immerhin fährt sie rad



JO hast recht! na dann ran!

wann kommst du nochmal? i.d. Woche vom 12.7.  ? kann sein dass ich da in München bin


----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2007)

Huj, man muss heutzutage sehr vorsichtig sein mit der Wortwahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (25. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hey Eva, steht unser Date für Donnerstag? Wie schauts mit der Uhrzeit aus?
> Möchte wer mit auf eine Schlammschlacht durch den Heidelberger Odenwald?



Also wenn ich gerade von meinem sonnigen Balkon gen HD blicke, seh ich hinterm Regenbogen nur dunkle dicke Regenwolken.  

Das wird bis Donnerstag sicher nicht besser im Wald.  

Darum Eva wurde ich eine gediegene RR-Runde vorschlagen.
Hat den Vorteil, dass wir Lev nicht mitnehmen müssen.


----------



## strandi (25. Juni 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> JO hast recht! na dann ran!
> 
> wann kommst du nochmal? i.d. Woche vom 12.7.  ? kann sein dass ich da in München bin



amateur  vom 14.7.-22.7.


----------



## atomica (25. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hey Eva, steht unser Date für Donnerstag? Wie schauts mit der Uhrzeit aus?
> Möchte wer mit auf eine Schlammschlacht durch den Heidelberger Odenwald?



von mir aus schon! wenns net gerade so sinnflutartig regnet wie heute....wie wärs mit 18h? dann kommen wir noch im hellen oben an 
aber nimm dir am besten was zu lesen mit, damit dir nicht so langweilig wird, wenn du auf mich warten musst 
eine alte frau ist schließlich kein D-Zug.........

@strandi: pack dein rad in den flieger, dann kannste auch mitfahren....obwohl du auch so jung bist


----------



## strandi (25. Juni 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> @strandi: pack dein rad in den flieger, dann kannste auch mitfahren....obwohl du auch so jung bist



mach ich...mitte juli...kannste so lange noch warten?


----------



## atomica (25. Juni 2007)

na dann bist du wenigstens schon ETWAS älter


----------



## strandi (25. Juni 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> na dann bist du wenigstens schon ETWAS älter



DU AUCH


----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2007)

Ok, 1800 hol ich dich bei dir ab ;D
Dann rocken wir bergab auf den spaßigen Strecken.
Konnte heute sogar wieder Radfahren, und die Bremse zurechtgebogen nach dem letzten Sturz. Wieder alles fit


----------



## THBiker (25. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> amateur  vom 14.7.-22.7.



ich weiß, aber was soll ich mache...schaffe schaffe muss ich! Leider kein Urlaub  

@tobsn
war gerade biken und die Trails sind gut fahrbar, nur auf´n Forstwegen iss´s etwas feucht!!!


----------



## atomica (25. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> DU AUCH



also, soooo wird das sicher nix - junger Mann  

@lev: 18h bei mir ist super! soll ich einen verbandskasten mitnehmen?! was hast du denn schon wieder geschafft???


----------



## strandi (25. Juni 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> also, soooo wird das sicher nix - junger Mann



frauen  
jetzt geb ich dir schon die chance obwohl du so jung bist und dann sowas...undankbares volk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> @lev: 18h bei mir ist super! soll ich einen verbandskasten mitnehmen?! was hast du denn schon wieder geschafft???


Ok, ausgemacht.
Ach, eine nasse Wurzel vorm Absprung kam ungelegen


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Juni 2007)

@andreas: auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag! wünsche dir n bikereiches und verletzungsfreies neues lebensjahr, bleib weiter so jung und fit wie eh und jeh!  





Tobsn schrieb:


> Soll das heißen ich kann nur halbwegs fahren
> Hoch richtig und runter gar nicht
> 
> Wegen Hobbyaufgabe günstig abzugeben: Fully, Hardtail und Racer, alle nur halbwegs gefahren.
> Suche im Tausch Sportangelausrüstung.


HEUL DOCH!
ok, ich nehme das angebot an, bastel dir ne angelrute (n ast und schnur muss reichen) und nehme im gegenzug gernde deine bikes ab! wenn du genauso schlecht beim angeln bist wie beim bergab-fahren, dann haben die fische nix zu befürchten! 
*duck und weg*

@rösti: ich und treppchen  naja,bin immerhin unter den top 100 gelandet: 97.! aber es war n 7h-schlamm- horror-rennen, bin immer noch total fertig.... warum mache ich sowas eigentlich? 


@leva: fahrt ihr zum königstuhl hoch? lasst uns dort oben an der aussichtsplattform um 19h-19:15 treffen, wir machen dann n bergabrennen freerider vs. race- ht  

@kelme: guckst du hier:


----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @leva: fahrt ihr zum königstuhl hoch? lasst uns dort oben an der aussichtsplattform um 19h-19:15 treffen, wir machen dann n bergabrennen freerider vs. race- ht


Gleiche Strecke? Von mir aus. Von jedem Weg etwas. Kommst du mit Anliegern zurecht?
Aber dann ist Eva so alleine *duckunweg*


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...aber es war n 7h-schlamm- horror-rennen, bin immer noch total fertig.... warum mache ich sowas eigentlich?



Deshalb?





edith:__nur so.


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2007)

Wie mache ich mir das Leben zur Hölle?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Juni 2007)

@ all. Vielen Dank für die Geburtstagsglückwünsche. Da ich vermutlich gestern auf jeden von euch einen mitgetrunken habe, gehts heute morgen etwas schleppend. Dann will ich mich mal in das neue Bikelebensjahr stürzen. Na ja, stürzen ist vielleicht doch nicht so der richtige Ausdruck


----------



## easymtbiker (26. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Gleiche Strecke? Von mir aus. Von jedem Weg etwas. Kommst du mit Anliegern zurecht?


anlieger? anwohner? sind mir meistens freundlich gesonnen!  




ok, das mach ich mit,aber bei drops und himmelsleiter verweigere ich!  




wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Dann will ich mich mal in das neue Bikelebensjahr DROPPEN!


 besser?


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2007)

Besprechen wir oben.
Hab hier was von unserer Schule:
Unser Flyer für die nächste Abi-Party:
Design von Lev, Idee von Daniel (so wegen Copyright und so)





Eure Meinung?


----------



## Kelme (26. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...
> Eure Meinung?


Kindgerecht.


K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2007)

Na also 
Passt


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Juni 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kindgerecht.
> 
> 
> K.



exakter kann man es nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juni 2007)

Wer hat geschrieben? 
User: 166
Beiträge: 3.639
Benutzername 	Beiträge
Levty 	            487
easymtbiker 	  349
der-tick.de 	   270
wolfman-44 	 269
Flugrost 	    260
zena 	            242
Bastiaan 	   178
Tobsn 	           171
kawilli 	      162
el Zimbo 	   152
atomica 	   115
face-to-ground 	115
eL 	             103
one track mind 	 94
strandi 	     63
MIBO 	            60
dave 	            58
guru39 	           56
Kelme 	            38
THBiker 	   38
han 	            36
Speedbullit 	   33
OZM 	           28
Andreas 2905 	27
bikeburnz 	  27
niemalsaufgeben17
[email protected] 	           16
proclimber 	  16
Kuno Kluncker 	15
Quente 	          10
Bumble 	            9
Veloziraptor 	   9
Franz/K3 	   9
talybont 	    9
Kitticat 	     8
fanta1 	            8
Optimizer 	   7
Don Stefano 	 6
capricorni 	    5
alöx 	             5
DukeLC4 	  5
Fusionrider 	   4
ka-zwo 	           3
fitze 	              3
freeriderth 	    3
caroka 	            2
items 	             2
aju 	              2
dominik-deluxe 	  2
thalamus 	    2
WW-Horst 	  2
Frank Light 	    2
Hillbilly66 	      2
rohstrugel 	   2
Bogie 	            2
Vorderpälzer 	  1
benno_hd 	 1
hubabuba 	 1
UHU69 	          1
jojojanson 	  1
Santa Cruiser 	 1
Pfalzyeti 	    1
mtb_nico 	  1
DoSe 	           1
Callimero 	   1
Bergfried 	   1
michar 	           1
Bad-Ass 	  1
A.P.B.             1
frenchy 	  1
fleroy 	            1
zoomi 	           1
marc 	           1
Biker²              1
eta-actis-2 	 1
onkel_c 	  1

Zwischenstand weil interessant__nur so


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juni 2007)

HA!!!

Gerade noch in den Top 10...
Soll ich jetzt mehr oder weniger schreiben???
Ich frag mal meinen Chef...wenn er aus dem Urlaub zurück ist


----------



## zena (27. Juni 2007)

oops ich bin schockiert  ich bin doch nicht auf platz 7? noch vor zimbo?
babbl ich wirklich so viel rum?

@wolfi: sorry ich habs verbummelt  herzlichsten glücks-keks-wunsch zum vergangenen geburtstag   lass dich nicht fertig machen von den kollegen hier und genieß deine jugend. ich kenn eine mtb-erin die ist 60 und fährt noch wie ne begaste du wirst jedes jahr besser  

@martin: gratulation für die qualen beim rennen, 7h regen muss man sich verdienen, das kriegt man nicht fer umme  

@eva:  ich vermiss dich sooooo  meld dich doch mal  

@alle: es macht echt spaß als leit-bunny vor den herren zu fahren auch wenn ich net immer sicher bin wo es lang geht ...wir hatten am samstag "nur" 4h dauerregen, knöcheltiefen schlamm und lecker kuchen in dahn 

noch was: hat jemand bock am sa: 30.6 um 9:30uhr sich in Bensheim/Festplatz einzufinden zu ner 43km/1200HM tour an der Bergstraße?

Greetz Zena


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> oops ich bin schockiert  ich bin doch nicht auf platz 7? noch vor zimbo?
> babbl ich wirklich so viel rum?
> 
> @wolfi: sorry ich habs verbummelt  herzlichsten glücks-keks-wunsch zum vergangenen geburtstag   lass dich nicht fertig machen von den kollegen hier und genieß deine jugend. ich kenn eine mtb-erin die ist 60 und fährt noch wie ne begaste du wirst jedes jahr besser
> ...


Hast du nicht Lust vorher noch zu mir zu kommen und erst noch über meine lokalen Hügel zu fahren, so von 6 Uhr morgens an?  

Manche Leute sind froh das sie am Wochenende mal ein Stündchen mehr schlafen können. Ich will ja wieder mit euch fahren, aber nicht zu so unchristlichen Zeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (27. Juni 2007)

ich bin enttäuscht...meine aktivität in dem fred hier lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig  
gibts ne statistik für das gesamte pw-forum


----------



## Flugrost (27. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> gibts ne statistik für das gesamte pw-forum



... mann, nich so hektisch! Ich bin doch noch am zählen ...


----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2007)

********... ich halte mich ja eigentlich schon zurück...


----------



## fanta1 (27. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wer hat geschrieben?
> User: 166
> Beiträge: 3.639
> Benutzername 	Beiträge
> ...




Zwischenstände weden Überbewertet.


----------



## Tobsn (27. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ....hat jemand bock am sa: 30.6 um 9:30uhr sich in Bensheim/Festplatz einzufinden zu ner 43km/1200HM tour an der Bergstraße?....



Da kommt ja richtig frischer Wind in das archaische Tourenangebot. 
Was willst Du denn fahren? Türmchen?  
Wusste gar nicht, dass du Dich da auskennst.
Kann leider nicht mitkommen. 

Gruß 

Tobias  Vulkanreiter

P.S: Hast gelesen, bin jetzt DIMB-Guide, so schnell geht das. 
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.8788


----------



## Bumble (27. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> ich bin enttäuscht...meine aktivität in dem fred hier lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig
> gibts ne statistik für das gesamte pw-forum



*Im Flirt-Fred und in der Schlachtplatte hast du schonmal die Nase vorn *


----------



## atomica (27. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> @eva:  ich vermiss dich sooooo  meld dich doch mal




da bin ich  Schreib dir gleich mal ne mail!
Samstag um halb zehn?! Puh, das wird ja immer früher  
aber wenn du dich doch umentscheidest und da nicht mitfährst, bin ich einer (etwas kleineren) PW-Tour nicht abgeneigt


----------



## strandi (27. Juni 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Im Flirt-Fred und in der Schlachtplatte hast du schonmal die Nase vorn *



dann is meine ehre ja gerettet 

wo kann man denn diese tolle statistik anschauen?


----------



## Tobsn (27. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> ....wo kann man denn diese tolle statistik anschauen?



Einfach eine Ebene hoch (Forum: HD,MA,LU und Out of Earth), zu jedem Thema steht in der Spalte "Antworten" eine Zahl, klick mal darauf.  

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## strandi (27. Juni 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Einfach eine Ebene hoch (Forum: HD,MA,LU und Out of Earth), zu jedem Thema steht in der Spalte "Antworten" eine Zahl, klick mal darauf.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tobias



sauber, danke 

die statistik vom invalidenfred is ja goil 

Benutzername Beiträge 
strandi  1.391 
THBiker  799 
mtb_nico  708 
Hecklerin23  666 

überlegene führung vom herrn strandinator   und hecki is mit dem teufel im bunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> da bin ich  Schreib dir gleich mal ne mail!
> Samstag um halb zehn?! Puh, das wird ja immer früher
> aber wenn du dich doch umentscheidest und da nicht mitfährst, bin ich einer (etwas kleineren) PW-Tour nicht abgeneigt


...oder eine Tour zu orthodoxen Zeiten an einem Sonntag machst, wäre ich mit von der Partie.


----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2007)

Habe einen heißen Tip vom Martin bekommen, falls die Eva zu lahm bergauf ist:
 Martin Müller (22:21:39 27/06/2007)
schieb sie hoch! dann kannst du nebenbei ihr an den hintern grabschen!


----------



## THBiker (27. Juni 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> sauber, danke
> 
> die statistik vom invalidenfred is ja goil
> 
> ...



hehe

ich belege Platz 2...  ....aber ich fürchte ich hole dich nicht mehr ein


----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2007)

Dann macht dort weiter, hier ist nichts mehr zuholen.

...schrieb der momentan führende Spammer...


----------



## THBiker (27. Juni 2007)

jetzt: DIMB IG Pfalz 
 
Benutzername  	Beiträge
THBiker 	47
Kelme 	39
ratte 	36
Optimizer 	34
dietrichw 	18
mtb_nico 	12
Tobsn 	9


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Habe einen heißen Tip vom Martin bekommen, falls die Eva zu lahm bergauf ist:
> Martin Müller (22:21:39 27/06/2007)
> schieb sie hoch! dann kannst du nebenbei ihr an den hintern grabschen!





Levty schrieb:


> Können wir die Ferien-erzwungenen Threads in ein separates Forum verschieben?


----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2007)

Ich hab (noch) keine Ferien 
Tja, Maddin, war wohl nix, wa?


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Juni 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> P.S: Hast gelesen, bin jetzt DIMB-Guide, so schnell geht das.


 

@zena: es war kein regen - rennen, sondern nur matschige strecke. ok, von unten kam genug wasser.....
samstag hab ich mich gerade mit flo zum biken verabredet.... halb so alt wie ich, dafür doppelt so schnell... 


@lev: ob ferien oder nich, du schreibst immer quatsch!


----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @lev: ob ferien oder nich, du schreibst immer quatsch!


Wayne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (28. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Habe einen heißen Tip vom Martin bekommen, falls die Eva zu lahm bergauf ist:
> Martin Müller (22:21:39 27/06/2007)
> schieb sie hoch! dann kannst du nebenbei ihr an den hintern grabschen!



ich glaub, ich muss mir die sache nochmal überlegen....
männer..........


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. Juni 2007)

@ Eva. Lass dich hochziehen, dann kannst *du *grabschen   .....Frauen.
@ Zena. Samstag bin ich auch nicht dabei. Wird für mich ein bikefreier Samstag


----------



## han (28. Juni 2007)

heult hier nicht so rum... für mich ist es schon der 8 Bikefrei Samstag


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. Juni 2007)

han schrieb:


> heult hier nicht so rum... für mich ist es schon der 8 Bikefrei Samstag


Hey du kleiner Italiener. Wie schaut aus mit deiner Hand? Du hast ja jetzt Zeit dein Bike etwas zu pflegen


----------



## zena (28. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Habe einen heißen Tip vom Martin bekommen, falls die Eva zu lahm bergauf ist:
> Martin Müller (22:21:39 27/06/2007)
> schieb sie hoch! dann kannst du nebenbei ihr an den hintern grabschen!



   das ist ein faires angebot  dann haben beide ihren spass  eva mit 25km/h den berg hoch und martin...    

es lebe der spam


----------



## zena (28. Juni 2007)

oh man, diese verpflichtungen 
wer von euch fährt denn am sonntag? ne kleine lockere runde mit viel tratsch würde mir gut tun  

@han: mach dir nix draus ein herr bobby root hat schon fast sämtliche knochen gebrochen gehabt es wächst alles zusammen was zusammen gehört  was treibst du überhaupt an den 8 bikefreien samstagen? arme carla  

@spam-vergleicher: das artet mal wieder in einem körperteil-vergleich aus oder? leute die wenig spamen haben mehr zeit zum bike  oder die fahren so schnell dass noch genug zeit und energie bleibt für geistreiches geschwafel 

sä:na


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2007)

Sonntag hätte ich Lust (und wahrscheinlich Zeit)


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2007)

han schrieb:


> heult hier nicht so rum... für mich ist es schon der 8 Bikefrei Samstag


*
Schau dass du wieder fit bist zur "Bumble kommt zurück - Tour"  

Achja: Stammtisch wär ja auch mal wieder fällig, oder ?  *


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Juni 2007)

zena schrieb:


> wer von euch fährt denn am sonntag? ne kleine lockere runde mit viel tratsch würde mir gut tun


ich MUSS sonnntag fahren! da  aber mein  freerider immer noch nich aufgetaucht ist und racen auch spass macht würde ich mal vorschlagen, dass es ausnahmsweise keine gemütliche berghoch- locker bergab - tour wird sondern richtig laktat-race-fight-muskelübersäuer- tour   wer will mit? 




atomica schrieb:


> männer..........


ich? ja. lev wird`s vielleicht noch..... 

ich hoffe, ihr hattet ne schöne feierabend- tour, ich war erst um 23h zuhause... gggrrr!


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich? ja. lev wird`s vielleicht noch.....
> 
> ich hoffe, ihr hattet ne schöne feierabend- tour, ich war erst um 23h zuhause... gggrrr!


Martin ist eine Frau. Das ist ein Axiom. Das muss man so hinnehmen und davon ausgehen. Da kann man nichts beweisen. Ist wie 1+1=2...ist auch nicht bewiesen.

Ich bin auch grad 0150 heimgekommen.
Davor war ich letztendlich ohne Eva fahren:



War echt dreckig... Eva hat den pornoziösen Bodybuildern im Studio zugeschaut


----------



## Flugrost (29. Juni 2007)

Eh, Zimbo! Mach mal Dein dämliches Postfach leer!

So. starte ich beim Gemüseheinz Eingang KBrunnertal in NW um 1000. Und ich hab einiges vor. Es wird nicht regnen.Sehe ich wen?


----------



## atomica (29. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich hoffe, ihr hattet ne schöne feierabend- tour, ich war erst um 23h zuhause... gggrrr!



Nachdem es hier echt sinnflutartig geregt net hat, war es mir dann doch zu ungemütlich - bin halt ein mädchen 
können ja nächste woche einen neuen versuch starten. vielleicht kommt der sch...sommer ja auch endlich mal zurück!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Eh, Zimbo! Mach mal Dein dämliches Postfach leer!
> 
> So. starte ich beim Gemüseheinz Eingang KBrunnertal in NW um 1000. Und ich hab einiges vor. Es wird nicht regnen.Sehe ich wen?


Gemütliche Tour? 
Wohin gehts? 
Ich bin schon fast soweit Ja zu sagen.
Was bekomme ich, wenn du mit dem Regen nicht recht hast?


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Und ich hab einiges vor.


Hört sich das an, wie eine gemütliche Tour? Ich finde nicht.


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juni 2007)

...Postfach geputzt.
Sonntags bin ich meistens beim Frühstück mit meinen Erzeugern,
wenn nicht lieg ich da um zehn ganz gern noch im Koma...
Am Samstag werde ich auf jeden Fall biken, weil ich aber zeitlich eingeschränkt bin
und trotzdem mal wieder was für meine Kondition tun muss, werde ich alleine starten.

Nächste Woche am Samstag (07.07.07) könnt ihr euch schonmal für die (komplette) Orensfels-Runde frei halten.


----------



## Tobsn (29. Juni 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> .....Nächste Woche am Samstag (07.07.07) könnt ihr euch schonmal für die (komplette) Orensfels-Runde frei halten.



Willst wohl wieder Deine Rituale an der Opferschale abhalten und danach fröhliches Bremscheibenglühen.  

Start im Edenkobenertal unterhalb der Rietburg?  
Was willst Du denn alles mitnehmen? 

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juni 2007)

Edenkobener Tal - Ludwigsturm - Ringelberg - Orensfelsen - Wetterkreuz - Rietburg - Edenkobener Tal

...aber erst nächste Woche.


----------



## Flugrost (29. Juni 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Was bekomme ich, wenn du mit dem Regen nicht recht hast?



nasse Füße.


----------



## Tobsn (29. Juni 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Edenkobener Tal - Ludwigsturm - Ringelberg - Orensfelsen - Wetterkreuz - Rietburg - Edenkobener Tal
> 
> ...aber erst nächste Woche.



Das hört sich doch mal gut an.  

Neu-Scharfeneck nehmt Ihr nicht mit?
Die Abfahrt ist wieder frei und halt ein Klassiker.

Wie fahrt Ihr von Wetterkreuz runter?
Nehm immer den oberen Trail, der ist ganz witzig, aber kurz und mann muss Schotter bis Dreimärker fahren. Der Trail von dort ins Tal ist auch nicht der Bringer.
Mir fehlt noch so die richtig gute Verbindung Wetterkreuz zum Schweizerhaus.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juni 2007)

...ich fahr immer bis zum Sanatorium und dann durch die Ortschaft.
Danach gibt's nochmal ein bißchen Trail und man muss nich nochmal zum Dreimärker.
Die Auffahrt zur Rietburg lässt dann allerdings zu wünschen übrig.
Da werd ich dieses Wochenende nochmal schauen gehn...
Bei der Burg Neuscharfeneck fand ich die Abfahrt zwar nicht übel, aber auch nicht besonders prickelnd.
In welche Richtung/welche Markierung ist denn deine Abfahrt?


----------



## Tobsn (29. Juni 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ....Die Auffahrt zur Rietburg lässt dann allerdings zu wünschen übrig...


Ich fahr meist zum Schweizer Haus, nehm dann den Trail Richtung Ludwigsturm, fahr dann aber an der ersten Kehre nicht links zum Turm sondern den Trail gerade aus weiter, der endet dann an einem Schotterweg, dem man bis zur Rietburg folgt. Sehr angenehme und schnelle Auffahrt.



el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...In welche Richtung/welche Markierung ist denn deine Abfahrt?



Richtung Süden. Markierung? Keine Ahnung! 
Hab ich von OZM bei einer Wintertour abgekuckt. 
Wobei wir damals nicht ganz runter gefahren sind.
Warst Du da nicht auch dabei?

Edit: Klar warst Du dabei.





So, ich fahr jetzt in die Vulkaneifel; Liserpfad und Maare rocken.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juni 2007)

...den Schotterweg am Schluss der Auffahrt kenn ich.
Wenn man allerdings vorne rum fährt, dann muss man den steilen Serpentinenweg hoch,
der kostet ordentlich Kraft und zwingt des öfteren zum Schieben.
Alternativen führen über Forstwege hoch und ziehen sich in die Länge...

Viel Spaß in der Vulkaneifel!  


PS:
Das war auch das einzige Mal, dass ich mit dem Bike auf Neuscharfeneck war.
Früher haben wir auf der Burg die eine oder andere Party gefeiert.


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Eh, Zimbo! Mach mal Dein dämliches Postfach leer!
> 
> So. starte ich beim Gemüseheinz Eingang KBrunnertal in NW um 1000. Und ich hab einiges vor. Es wird nicht regnen.Sehe ich wen?


Kältebrunner Tal? Da ganz unten an der Raststätte/Geschäft? Nicht der übliche Fontänen Parkplatz?
Bin dabei - wer nimmt mich aus HD mit? 
Oder Armin aus Mannheim? *liiieeeeb guck*

Edit:
Nach dem dritten Entlüftungsversuch: Kann ich ohne Hinterradbremse mitfahren? Ich weiß mittlerweile wie das Shimano Mineralöl schmeckt :kotz:


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Kältebrunner Tal? Da ganz unten an der Raststätte/Geschäft? Nicht der übliche Fontänen Parkplatz?


Vor der Einfahrt zum Kaltenbrunner Tal gibts nen Parkplatz auf dem so ein Fahrender Händler steht....

Und ich werde da auch um 10 Uhr stehen! Bin wieder dabei!!!!  
Da du einiges vor hast komm ich nicht mit der fetten Nadja, sondern mit Jenny...


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Da du einiges vor hast komm ich nicht mit der fetten Nadja, sondern mit Jenny...


Du bist schon ein wenig 

So sehe ich das Cannondale ja nie...

Naja, trotzdem habe ich nichts gegen dein Geplappere eine Kurve hinter mir 

Freue mich riesig wieder mit euch zu fahren. Ob mit ges. 350mm FW oder 150mm FW wird sich noch herausstellen 

PS: Bremse läuft wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Du bist schon ein wenig
> 
> So sehe ich das Cannondale ja nie...
> 
> ...


Irgendwann machen wir wieder eine Weinbietrunde... dann komme ich mit meiner Nadja Joy (C'Dale Judge). Oder wenn Zena mit kommt... oder es eh als Gemütliche Runde angekündigt wird... Ach ja. Bin derzeit nicht sehr einfach.


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich weiß mittlerweile wie das Shimano Mineralöl schmeckt :kotz:


wer bringt unserem lev mal bremsen entlüften bei??? nich am schlauch nuckeln, sondern mim hebel pumpen und immer wieder nachfüllen.....ojeoje, der kapiert gar nix!


@tobsn: touen am 7.7. fallen aus, du wirst beim siedesbrunn- mara  gebraucht! du musst mich ziehen!!! wir warten auf deine anmeldung zur 75km runde, sonst riskierst du verfluchen bis ans lebensende!  

@tick: warst du jemals einfach?  


beim mara am woe hat jemand n geiles bild von mir geschossen und ich jetzt n  neues profilbild!

ach ja, hatte heute meinen letzen arbeitstag als angestellter...


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wer bringt unserem lev mal bremsen entlüften bei??? nich am schlauch nuckeln, sondern mim hebel pumpen und immer wieder nachfüllen.....ojeoje, der kapiert gar nix!


Lol, garnicht Martin. Nichts am Hebel pumpen 
Du hast selbst erzählt, dass du deine Bremsen entlüften LÄSST!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @tick: warst du jemals einfach?



Nach ner Flasche Wodka werd ich sehr einfach... Oder 2 Flaschen Wein....


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2007)

...du bist ja wie eine Frau.

*duckunweg*


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...du bist ja wie eine Frau.


lieber frau als pußy, gell lev?  


bremsen entlüften.... ok, hab ich bisher machen lassen. weil es nix gekostet hat!  ansonsten hab ich es noch nie nötig gehabt, weiss auch nicht, warum du ständig entlüften musst.... arme- leute- bremsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> lieber frau als pußy, gell lev?
> 
> 
> bremsen entlüften.... ok, hab ich bisher machen lassen. weil es nix gekostet hat!  ansonsten hab ich es noch nie nötig gehabt, weiss auch nicht, warum du ständig entlüften musst.... arme- leute- bremsen?


Er muss sie halt zu oft nutzen...


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2007)

Arme Leute Fahrtechnik: Ungewollter x-up mit zu kurzen Bremsleitungen 



			
				Tick schrieb:
			
		

> Er muss sie halt zu oft nutzen...





			
				Tick nach dem Russentrail schrieb:
			
		

> ...du machs schon Tempo...


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juni 2007)

@tick: behaupte niemals, dass lev bergab langsam fährt! er nimmts persönlich und es hat auswirkungen auf seine nachtruhe!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Arme Leute Fahrtechnik: Ungewollter x-up mit zu kurzen Bremsleitungen


Neee... neee... du musst die zu oft nutzen um auf mich zu warten...


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2007)

Deine Reifen haben zu hohen Rollwiderstand xD


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Juni 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @tick: behaupte niemals, dass lev bergab langsam fährt! er nimmts persönlich und es hat auswirkungen auf seine nachtruhe!



ist das so?  


lev: du fährst zu langsam, bergab!!


----------



## dave (30. Juni 2007)

Ne, so geht das nicht. Das hat er doch bis heute Abend wieder vergessen! Probier's später noch mal ... 

Ansonsten ... ich bin morgen ev. auch am Start!


----------



## Levty (30. Juni 2007)

Yeah, endlich seh ich den Dave wieder 

Und ich hab mir den Frust von der Seele gesoffen  da kann man gut schlafen.
Jetzt ab, Geld verdienen...


----------



## Levty (30. Juni 2007)

Nagut, wer fährt morgen alles mit der S-Bahn nach NW?
Werde so 5 vor 10 in NW eintrudeln...und dann zum Obsthändler rollen. Also ~10:00 da sein 
Komme aus Heidelberg, es ist legitim!


----------



## dave (30. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Yeah, endlich seh ich den Dave wieder



Jo, vielleicht klappt's ja diesmal!  

Dafür müssen wir auf den Tick verzichten. Er wartete bereits heute morgen um 10 Uhr am Treffpunkt ... 

*Edit:* Nachtrag zum Thema Fluglotse Lev ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (30. Juni 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Dafür müssen wir auf den Tick verzichten. Er wartete bereits heute morgen um 10 Uhr am Treffpunkt ...


LoooooL

Aber ja, endlich fahren wir mal zusammen


----------



## dave (30. Juni 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Aber ja, endlich fahren wir mal zusammen



Ähmm ... kleines Problem. Hab' gerade mit meinem Kumpel Horst telefoniert, der morgen aus dem WW anreisen wird. Er kann leider doch erst um 11 Uhr beim Treffpunkt aufschlagen. Niko und ich werden daher eine Stunde später starten ...


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juni 2007)

hab meine hausaufgaben heute in hd erledigt und morgen zeit für eine tour mit euch! also 11h. aber wo ist treffpunkt? und was steht an?
ach ja, freerider immer noch nicht da, ich werde mit dem race- ht kommen, also nicht aufregen, wenn  ich die anstiege 2x fahre und euch entgegen komme und bergab schieben muss...


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juni 2007)

So. jetzt.... Morgen gehts nach Wildbad.
Das So am Satzanfang hatte ich einfach nicht als Sonntag interpretiert...  
Dafür war ich heute 3x auf dem Weinbiet und das mit 2 unterschiedlichen Bikes.


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juni 2007)

ok, hab`s gefunden... also, lev essbahn entweder um 9:35 und gemütlich zum treffpunkt oder 10:05, dann 10:55 in neustadt und zum treffpunkt hektiken. mir egal. oder bus fahren?


----------



## Levty (1. Juli 2007)

@ Martin:


Flugrost von Seite 147 schrieb:


> So. starte ich beim Gemüseheinz Eingang KBrunnertal in NW um 1000. Und ich hab einiges vor. Es wird nicht regnen.Sehe ich wen?


Du bist eine Stunde zu spät dran 

0900 S-bahn von Weststadt-Südstadt.
Armin hat mich gerade eben angerufen gehabt, und war verärgert. Ich habe ihm nicht bescheid gesagt... Tut mir leid. Aber ich fahre nun mit der S-Bahn.
@ Martin: Um 0900 an Weststadt/Südstadt oder 0905 an Hauptbahnhof.

Wie geil. Gleich zwei geile Sachen: Lev in der Pfalz (1.) und mit Klickpedalen (2.)





:katerausschlafen:

:bismorgen:


----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> So. jetzt.... Morgen gehts nach Wildbad.
> Das So am Satzanfang hatte ich einfach nicht als Sonntag interpretiert...
> Dafür war ich heute 3x auf dem Weinbiet und das mit 2 unterschiedlichen Bikes.


So.bedeutet - was wohl? - Ein Tag der Woche. So, das is geklärt, oder?

Edith @ Lev: Ich war nicht verärgert.


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Juli 2007)

hey, war nett, mal wieder mit euch zu radln und tratschen (rösti: ) allerdings sollte ich das nächste mal mit dem richtigem bike auftauchen. bin euch bergab  immer hinterher gefahren und erst bei der landung gemerkt, dass ich doch keine 150mm und bigbetty`s unterm hintern habe.... 
die letze abfahrt war nett. an weiss-grün wird fleissig gebaut! 


und auch einige neuigkeiten, z.b. das unser mr. helmpflicht beim waldtag nur mit einer base-capi seine kunststückchen gezeigt hat *erhobener zeigefinger*


lev, was macht das handgelenk? kannste noch 2-händig tippen?


ich hab endlich meinen sommer- zeitplan bekommen und wegen portes du soleil: mit lev hab  ich mich schon mal grob abgesprochen , er hätte ab do, 26.7. zeit, ich muss spätestens fr mittag, den 3.8. wieder in hd sein. is dann zwar nur ne woche, aber da die anfahrt nich so ewig lang ist, kann man das schon mal machen. wie sieht es aus, wer hat zeit und lust zum mitfahren? unterkunft müssen wir mal schauen, hab prinzipiell kein problem zu campen. ich kann 4 leute+bikes  mitnehmen, in meinem bus können 2 pennen.
wir bittten um ihre meinung!


----------



## pfalz (1. Juli 2007)

@easymtbiker

wart ihr die Gruppe an der kleinen Ebene, so um 12 (plusminus, kamt vom Kaltenbrunnertal hoch)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (1. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> So.bedeutet - was wohl? - Ein Tag der Woche. So, das is geklärt, oder?


Neee.... 
Noch nicht klar...


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ....
> ich hab endlich meinen sommer- zeitplan bekommen und wegen portes du soleil: mit lev hab  ich mich schon mal grob abgesprochen , er hätte ab do, 26.7. zeit, ich muss spätestens fr mittag, den 3.8. wieder in hd sein. is dann zwar nur ne woche, aber da die anfahrt nich so ewig lang ist, kann man das schon mal machen. wie sieht es aus, wer hat zeit und lust zum mitfahren? unterkunft müssen wir mal schauen, hab prinzipiell kein problem zu campen. ich kann 4 leute+bikes  mitnehmen, in meinem bus können 2 pennen.
> wir bittten um ihre meinung!



In der Zeit hab ich auch Urlaub... PDS steht auch auf dem Plan. Wann wie wo.. Das muss ich noch planen. kommt demnächst. Je nach Plan, komm ich auf dein Angebot zurück!


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Juli 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> @easymtbiker
> 
> wart ihr die Gruppe an der kleinen Ebene, so um 12 (plusminus, kamt vom Kaltenbrunnertal hoch)?



jep! ihr (3 leute) seid von lambrecht hoch gekommen?


----------



## pfalz (1. Juli 2007)

Jap! 

Doch mal interessant, wenn man die Leute mal sieht, die man sonst nur vom lesen kennt...


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Juli 2007)

jep! sehen. von sprechen oder kennen lernen kann   keine rede sein!  musst uns das nächste mal ansprechen.
wir waren 10 leute mit männer- freerider und einer mit nem lächerlichem ht. das war ich!


----------



## Flugrost (2. Juli 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> Jap!
> 
> Doch mal interessant, wenn man die Leute mal sieht, die man sonst nur vom lesen kennt...



Da empfehle auch ich: Mundwerk auf!,"Nachbrenner einschalten und drauflos quatschen" - ich konnts heute nicht alldieweil ich wegen arroganter Fehlplanung irgendwann keinen Strom mehr in den Akkus hatte - Fastenzeit is nix für PW Biker!

Edithspät: Wg Morzine - da denk ich drüber nach, ich hab mehr als bloß "Bock".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuno Kluncker (2. Juli 2007)

An alle Sonntagsfahrer: War nett Euch mal wiederzusehen, auch wenn's nur kurz war.  

@Lev: Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Kicker an der Spielwiese/Winebeat. 

Zu dem "meisterlichen" Kicker als solchem: Vielleicht wurde es ja schon diskutiert und ich hab's nicht gelesen, aber das Ding ist vollkommen schwachsinnig. Erstens an einem Ort erbaut, an dem sehr sehr viele Wandersleut vorbeikommen (da macht's viel Sinn, wenn an anderer Stelle mal wieder über Bremsspuren diskutiert wird). Zweitens ist das Ding selbst so schlecht gemacht, dass es sich höchstens für einen "Drop-ins-Flat-Wettbewerb" eignet. 

Der Kollege Schmalspurgeist und ich haben nix unternommen, wäre aber evtl. von Vorteil, wenn die Bauherren selbst ein Einsehen hätten...


----------



## strandi (2. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> "*Nachbrenner einschalten* und drauflos quatschen"



da is der kollege bumble ja sehr gut drin


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> weil ich wegen arroganter Fehlplanung irgendwann keinen Strom mehr in den Akkus hatte - Fastenzeit is nix für PW Biker!


Das hast du aber meisterhaft überspielt.  Also ich hab nix davon gemerkt, zumindest solange ich dabei war.


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2007)

Der Kicker ist für den Popo. Kickt das Hinterrad hinterher, sodass man im Nosewheelie landet... wie einer unserer Mitfahrer.


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Der Kicker ist für den Popo. Kickt das Hinterrad hinterher, sodass man im Nosewheelie landet... wie einer unserer Mitfahrer.


Paul fand ihn ganz passabel... Aber wirklich beschissener Bauplatz, der lebt bestimmt nicht lang. Außerdem sehr marode gebaut. Schießt auch in die falsche Richtung. Flat ist die Frage der Sprungweite.


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Flat ist die Frage der Sprungweite.


Ich möchte sehen, wie du über den Weg springst


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2007)




----------



## eL (2. Juli 2007)

aufgabe erkannt

die lütte birke umhacken..... die nimmt den flow


----------



## pfalz (2. Juli 2007)

> von sprechen oder kennen lernen kann keine rede sein!  musst uns das nächste mal ansprechen.
> wir waren 10 leute mit männer- freerider und einer mit nem lächerlichem ht. das war ich!



Ok, beim nächsten mal wird drauflosgelabert... wahrscheinlich warn wir nur perplex angesichts der Menge an Bikes und Protektoren...

Ich hab meine ja nur, weil ich net fahren kann..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







die Bäume sind einfach zu schnell...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. Juli 2007)

Alle Achtung Dave  Und das Ganze ohne Armprotektoren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (2. Juli 2007)

Dave hat nen Kumpel der is Arzt; der näht ihm dass immer zum Sonderpreis

OZM


----------



## zena (2. Juli 2007)

boah auch können wollen  
nächstes mal bitte helmcam mitnehmen und alles penibelst dokumentieren  sacht mal ist die snake sowas mit hinterrad versetzen? 

machts gut ihr hübschen


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2007)

Ja, muss aber nicht.


----------



## dave (2. Juli 2007)

@Lev: Danke für die Foto-Doku!  



pfalz schrieb:


> Ich hab meine ja nur, weil ich net fahren kann..



Also, wir nehmen die ja nur mit, weil's sonst bergab zu frisch um die Beine wird!  



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Alle Achtung Dave  Und das Ganze ohne Armprotektoren.



Die lagen schön im Auto! Die guten Dinger sollen ja schließlich nicht auch noch verkratzen.  

Ansonsten war das ja leider doch eher Gewürge unten gegen den Fels zu lehnen. Das geht auch besser ...  
Naiko ist das untere Stück dafür sehr schön durchgefahren!  



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Das hast du aber meisterhaft überspielt.  Also ich hab nix davon gemerkt, zumindest solange ich dabei war.



Bis dahin hatte Armin auch selber noch nix von gemerkt!


----------



## pfalz (2. Juli 2007)

> Also, wir nehmen die ja nur mit, weil's sonst bergab zu frisch um die Beine wird!


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Juli 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Also, wir nehmen die ja nur mit, weil's sonst bergab zu frisch um die Beine wird!


es gibt nix schlimmeres als ne schienbein- erkältung!!!


aber dave`s bike- beherrschung ist in live noch einiges beeindruckender 

jep, naiko: auch fetter respekt!!!

protektoren... naja, sieht gleich so materialistisch aus, aber es wäre besser gewesen, wenn ich meine auch dabei gehabt hätte.... und lev seine stahl- handschuhe!


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und lev seine stahl- handschuhe!


...und die Flat-Pedale 

Am SO kommt Andy vll mit in die Pfalz. Da verpasste was, Martin


----------



## Flugrost (2. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> es gibt nix schlimmeres als ne schienbein- erkältung!!!
> 
> protektoren... naja, sieht gleich so martialisch aus, aber es wäre besser gewesen, wenn ich meine auch dabei gehabt hätte.... und lev seine stahl- handschuhe!



Da geht der Trend hin - nur wegen der Erkältungen!


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Juli 2007)

gibt`s das auch in edelstahl? sprich ohne flugrost?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2007)

Gibts auch in Alu!


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Gibts auch in Alu!



...die is aber die ausführung für pussies...

die für männer hat drei ineinander verschlungene ringe aufzuweisen


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

Ha, noch ein Bild vom SO aufgetaucht:




Cheers!


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2007)

Was machen wir diesen Sonntag? 
10 Uhr Maikammern? Tourguide bin ich?! Wer traut sich?


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

Wie wäre es mit einem Startort, wo man auch mit dem Zug hinkommt...? Neustadt Wolfsburg, Böbig oder KBrunnertal?!
Dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## Bastiaan (4. Juli 2007)

ich würd auch mal wieder mitfahren. wie levty schon sagte, ein start wo man mitm zug hinkommt wär nett 

grtz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanta1 (4. Juli 2007)

@ lev
Wenn du willst, kann ich dich vom Bahnhof Hassloch aus mitnehmen. 
Bei interese meld dich bei mir.


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

Wir sind zwei Leute vermutlich 
Aber danke für das Angebot! Wir sehen uns dann drüben  falls der Startplatz stimmt


----------



## Bastiaan (4. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wir sind zwei Leute vermutlich



  du,tick,cola=3 + einen holländer =4
oder seh ich da was falsch bzw. nicht?


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

Wir sind zwei Leute aus HEIDELBERG evtl.
Du bist nicht immer gemeint, Basti 

Aber gut dass du mitkommst, gibts wieder tolle Bilder


----------



## Bastiaan (4. Juli 2007)

blabla, mag auch mal wieder im mittelpunkt stehen. war ich schon lange nicht mehr  

edit meint dazu noch: so gut find ich meine bilder nicht, hab mir einige bilder von einigen von euch angeguckt und war leicht neidisch


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

Machs so wie der Dave


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Juli 2007)

die nächsten 2 tage soll bei mir n grosser karton eintreffen! 
nur leider keine zeit zum fr fahren..... oder soll ich den mara am sonntag ausfallen lassen? 

@lev: geiles bild! besonders, wie wir alle unten stehen und andächtig glotzen

ps: antiWINTERpokalfred im hochsomer: seite 150!


----------



## MIBO (4. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> die nächsten 2 tage soll bei mir n grosser karton eintreffen!



Liefert Canyon? was hat sich da ergeben? Welchen Ersatzrahmen bekommst du?


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ps: antiWINTERpokalfred im hochsommer: seite 150!




2 fehler in solch einem kleinen satz...6!setzen!
die betonung ist natürlich vollkommen falsch: ANTIWINTERpokalfred


----------



## eL (4. Juli 2007)

also ich weis ja nich in wie weit heidelpfurz von den umstehenden atommeilern indirekt miterwärmt wird..... kanns schon sein das ihr da SOMMER habt.

der rest von deutschland bereitet sich jetzt im spätherbst auf den ersten schnee vor.

frostige grüße

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (4. Juli 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Welchen Ersatzrahmen bekommst du?


deinen!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2007)

Ok!
Sonntag 10 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz beim Gemüsefritzen direkt vor dem Kaltenbrunner Tal (oder wie sich das schimpft). 
Dann ändert sich ein wenig der Plan: Hohe Loog - roter Punkt - Kalmit - Felsenmeer - Hochberg - irgend ein Tal - irgend ein Weg - Hellerhütte - gelber Punkt - Neustadt 
So oder so ähnlich. 
Edit: Änderungen bis 5m vor dem Weg vorbehalten.


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2007)

Uf... ob ich das schaffe ist halt die Frage 
Bin dabei 
Komme so 1005, da die Bahn erst um 0955 in NW ankommt 

Grüße.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Uf... ob ich das schaffe ist halt die Frage
> Bin dabei
> Komme so 1005, da die Bahn erst um 0955 in NW ankommt
> 
> Grüße.


10.15 Uhr gehts wirklich los, dann wird nicht mehr gewartet... 
Ansonsten 10 Uhr da - Ausladen letzte Materialpflege und los!


----------



## Bastiaan (5. Juli 2007)

mein dad hielt es gestern anscheinend für nötig mich einzutragen für 2 tauchgänge. mein erster tauchgang dieses wochenende ist am freitag und der 2. (man kanns ja schon erraten) am sonntag  !
mal gucken ob ich des so hin bekomm dass ich doch mitfahren kann, aber im mom. wirds wohl mal wieder nix  

falls es doch klappen sollte meld ich mich noch mal

grtz


----------



## Levty (5. Juli 2007)

Uff... da wird es die Eva schwer haben, alleine hinten zu fahren.
ABER!
Da ich so nett bin und am SA noch einen Marathon habe, werde ich ihr Gesellschaft leisten.
UND:
Der Herr BikerAndy soll sich mal motivieren um 0800 aufzustehen und zu fahren! "Bää, 10h, sind die verrückt?"


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Juli 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> 2 fehler in solch einem kleinen satz...6!setzen!


die schlimmste plage in diesem forum sind die möchtegern- deutschlehrer!

direkt danach kommen die anderen besserwisser- klugschei$$er...



so.... muss mal gesagt sein!




Bastiaan schrieb:


> mein dad hielt es gestern anscheinend für nötig mich einzutragen für 2 tauchgänge.


du musst üben, üben, üben. wenn du in ein paar jahren wieder nach niederlande zurück möchtest, dann wird das halbe land schon abgesoffen sein. ohne gute tauchkenntnisse geht da dann gar nix mehr!


----------



## Bastiaan (5. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> die schlimmste plage in diesem forum sind die möchtegern- deutschlehrer!
> 
> direkt danach kommen die anderen besswerwisser- klugschei$$er...
> 
> ...



wir haben noch einen ruderboot. wenn meine eltern so gern wollen können die von mir aus tauchen. ich ruder lieber mit meinem bike zurück nach deutschland


----------



## Kelme (5. Juli 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ... ich ruder lieber mit meinem bike zurück nach deutschland


Memo an Bundesgrenzschutz: Schengen-Abkommen kündigen und rechtzeitig Grenze schließen.  


K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (5. Juli 2007)

Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> die schlimmste plage in diesem forum sind die möchtegern- deutschlehrer!





			
				Basti schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben noch einen ruderboot.


Wir haben noch ein__ Ruderboot.

Setzen, 6.


----------



## zena (5. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ok!
> Sonntag 10 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz beim Gemüsefritzen direkt vor dem Kaltenbrunner Tal (oder wie sich das schimpft).
> Dann ändert sich ein wenig der Plan: Hohe Loog - roter Punkt - Kalmit - Felsenmeer - Hochberg - irgend ein Tal - irgend ein Weg - Hellerhütte - gelber Punkt - Neustadt
> So oder so ähnlich.
> Edit: Änderungen bis 5m vor dem Weg vorbehalten.



ach du meinst: mit kalten Schenkeln den Armbanduhrenweg hoch? Boah ich weiß net?  Wie wärs mal mit anderen Trails?z.B. die Ecke um Annweiler rum...moment ich kram mal die Karte raus...

Frage an alle: habe mal "Fußpfade" in life ausprobiert, leider entpuppten sich die schön zick-zack gezeichneten Wege in der Karte als Kyril-Leichen teilweise unpassierbar und unkenntlich. weiß jemand ob nur ausschließlich Wanderwege regelmäßig in Stand gehalten werden? Wir könnten doch mal "wilde" Wege frei machen wenn sich dafür die Abfahrt lohnt natürlich nicht wenn da ein Mámmutbaum quer liegt. Was ist eure Meinung?

Zena


----------



## Levty (5. Juli 2007)

Eine zweite Snake nebendran "freimachen"


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Juli 2007)

@lev:


----------



## MIBO (5. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> deinen!!!




hab mein Torque doch schon "längst"   ,...muss also doch ein anderer Rahmen sein


----------



## Levty (5. Juli 2007)

Zum Verständnis:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (5. Juli 2007)

der lev is mir heut wieder viel zu gluckschei$$erisch


----------



## zena (5. Juli 2007)

mann...seit ihr Paar Kindsköppe bin trotzdem nicht schlauer geworden


----------



## pfalz (5. Juli 2007)

> Ok!
> Sonntag 10 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz beim Gemüsefritzen direkt vor dem Kaltenbrunner Tal (oder wie sich das schimpft).
> Dann ändert sich ein wenig der Plan: Hohe Loog - roter Punkt - Kalmit - Felsenmeer - Hochberg - irgend ein Tal - irgend ein Weg - Hellerhütte - gelber Punkt - Neustadt



Nehmt ihr auch konditionsschwache mit, die keine 2m-drops können? Wenn ich ferddich bin, steig ich einfach aus...


----------



## Bastiaan (5. Juli 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr auch konditionsschwache mit, die keine 2m-drops können? Wenn ich ferddich bin, steig ich einfach aus...



zwar bin ich net der tourguide, ich würde aber mal behaupten ja. da ich der konditions schwächling schlechthin bin, und mim cc bike bei den freeridern mitfahr


----------



## Levty (5. Juli 2007)

Der Basti macht gute Fotos.

Nebenfrage: Können wir zur Wolfsburg oder hast du da ein Trauma von, Tick?


----------



## Flugrost (5. Juli 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr auch konditionsschwache mit, die keine 2m-drops können? Wenn ich ferddich bin, steig ich einfach aus...



Die Runde, die Tick vor hat ist schon "nicht ohne". Vor allem die Ansage:"... irgendwo rauf, ... Hellerhütte ..." birgt körnerfressende HM und KM, gerade nach dem Pensum vorher. 
Ob er das so durchzieht, wie geschrieben, dessen bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Ach so, aussteigen wird schwierig, da keinerlei Loops gefahren werden sondern eine lange Schleife.

__nur so

Edith:


			
				Lev schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenfrage: Können wir zur Wolfsburg oder hast du da ein Trauma von, Tick?


...wenn ihr richtig viele Riegel und Zeit dabei habt, wäre es möglich... (...der eine oder andere akkubetriebene Baustrahler könnt`von Nutzen sein ...)

hehe


----------



## Levty (5. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> D
> Ach so, aussteigen wird schwierig, da keinerlei Loops gefahren werden sondern eine lange Schleife.
> 
> __nur so


Genau das ist mein Problem, aber wenn ich wieder mit Krämpfen zu tun habe, müssen die halt warten!


----------



## Flugrost (5. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Problem, aber wenn ich wieder mit Krämpfen zu tun habe, müssen die halt warten!



Lev, Du warst wieder mal nen "tick" zu schnell.

Edith: Um Krämpfen vorzubeugen hilft: Das richtige Futtern und kleine Gänge Fahren, vor allem: Saufen wie ein Loch.

Gruß A/Dr. Krampf


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Juli 2007)

Also wer keine 2m Drops mit macht, darf nicht mit. Einzige Ausnahme ist Basti der Kamarakind ist.  
Neee.... In der Palz muss man nun auch KM und HM absolvieren. Wird schon jeder seinen Spaß haben!  

Wenn wir ein langsames Tempo fahren, dann schaffen wir die Runde so wie ich es geplant hab (Zumindest knapp bis 21 Uhr).  
Aber ich bin da noch variabel. Weinbiet - grüner Punkt - Gimmeldingen - Bone Shaker - Weinbiet - Wolfsburg - Wolkenbruchweg wäre auch ne Alternative.


----------



## Levty (5. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Aber ich bin da noch variabel. Weinbiet - grüner Punkt - Gimmeldingen - Bone Shaker - Weinbiet - Wolfsburg - Wolkenbruchweg wäre auch ne Alternative.



Ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (5. Juli 2007)

Das klingt alles nach:"da wird dann losgefahren un ... mal schauen wo man rauskommt". 
Ich finde Tourenplanung ist was anderes und wie sollen Frühaussteiger  selbst da planen können? Tick, ab zur DIMB und fang an, das Geschäft zu lernen.


----------



## eL (5. Juli 2007)

ahhhh endlich ne neue farbe
ich find ja light blue viel ansprechender als dies schnöde grau

Echte Männer brauchen keine tourplanung sondern nen Klappspaten.


----------



## Flugrost (5. Juli 2007)

Echte Aussteiger brauchen Planung.

Wann sieht man dich wieder?


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das klingt alles nach:"da wird dann losgefahren un ... mal schauen wo man rauskommt".
> Ich finde Tourenplanung ist was anderes und wie sollen Frühaussteiger  selbst da planen können? Tick, ab zur DIMB und fang an, das Geschäft zu lernen.


Das nennt man auf die Gruppe reagieren... Flexibilität.  

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass ich als Tourguide nicht so schlecht fungiere. Habs ja schon mal ein ganzes Jahr jeden Sonntag gemacht.  

Da hatte ich auch immer einen festen Plan. Aber diesen Sonntag will ich einfach Spaß und das mit ein paar Freuden zusammen. Und da kommt es nicht auf ein super ausgefeilten Tourplan drauf an, hauptsache ich hab nen Plan, in dem Moment wo wir an eine Wegkreuzung kommen.


----------



## eL (6. Juli 2007)

wenn ick wieder fit bin.  es nicht mehr regnet. meine baustelle gut versorgt iss(oder auch nich)


----------



## pfalz (6. Juli 2007)

> Ich finde Tourenplanung ist was anderes und wie sollen Frühaussteiger selbst da planen können? Tick, ab zur DIMB und fang an, das Geschäft zu lernen.





> Das nennt man auf die Gruppe reagieren... Flexibilität.




mir deucht, ich hab was losgebrochen...ich glaube, ich wart noch ein bissl...
So wäre ohnehin bei mir nur sehr kurzfristig, wie sich gestern noch herausgestellt hat, von daher blos keine große Rücksicht nehmen..


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das nennt man auf die Gruppe reagieren... Flexibilität.
> ... Und da kommt es nicht auf ein super ausgefeilten Tourplan drauf an, hauptsache ich hab nen Plan, in dem Moment wo wir an eine Wegkreuzung kommen.



Geb dem Klausi nicht gern recht, aber genau so geht das.  

Ausgefeilte Tourenplanungen sind was für Spießer. Es lebe der Freestyle.  
Fertige Touren kann jeder Depp abfahren und außerdem funktionieren zu starr geplante Touren eh meist nicht wirklich. Ein guter Guide überzeugt durch Kreativität und Flexibilität. 

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2007)

Klar, gerade Du machst dir ja nie vorher Gedanken, wo es langgehen soll.


----------



## Tobsn (6. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Klar, gerade Du machst dir ja nie vorher Gedanken, wo es langgehen soll.



Klar mach ich mir Gedanken, die hat sich ja auch Klaus gemacht. 
Aber ich leg mich nicht fest und komm mit einem Tourenplan zum Treffpunkt. 
Ich frag meist die Leute auf was Sie Lust haben und wer wann wo sein muss. Dann geht es los.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2007)

Das nächste mal bitte richtig lesen vor dem posten.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> diesen Sonntag will ich einfach Spaß und das mit ein paar Freuden


Wie Freu(n)den + Spaß   Da treffen ja mal zwei Substantive aufeinander


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juli 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wie Freu(n)den + Spaß   Da treffen ja mal zwei Substantive aufeinander


Bist du jetzt unser neuester Deutschlehrer? 
Dann will ich auch Klug*******n... Klaus schreibt man mit C - Also Claus. 

Und ja, ich hab zwei Pläne parrat. Derzeit würde ich auch eher zum Weinbiet tendieren, da wir da flexibler sind als mit meiner gigantischen Schleifenplanung. Ausstieg ist dann nach eigentlich jedem Berg möglich. Von Gimmeldingen muss man dann halt außen ums Weinbiet rum.


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Genau das ist mein Problem, aber wenn ich wieder mit Krämpfen zu tun habe, müssen die halt warten!



kauf dir ein rad mit nem rahmen aus magnesium - da kannst dann dran lecken, wenn du krämpfe bekommst  


und was die möchtegern-deutschlehrer angeht - tut mir leid, als italiener (und amtierende(r) fußballweltmeister  ) hats leider nur zum möchtegern gereicht...


----------



## Bastiaan (6. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Derzeit würde ich auch eher zum Weinbiet tendieren, da wir da flexibler sind als mit meiner gigantischen Schleifenplanung. Ausstieg ist dann nach eigentlich jedem Berg möglich. Von Gimmeldingen muss man dann halt außen ums Weinbiet rum.


wär mir ehrlich gesagt lieber. bin ja nich sooooo fitt. außerdem will ich vor 21 uhr dahei sein  



face-to-ground schrieb:


> als italiener (und amtierende(r) fußballweltmeister  )


nächstes mal gewinnen wir (die holländer) das verpsrech ich euch 

edit: ab jetzt habt ihr wieder 6 wochen lang den nervenden basti im forum: schulferiööönnn  (ok net ganz, bin zwischendrin noch 2 wochen weg, und hab noch burzeltag )


----------



## pfalz (6. Juli 2007)

> als italiener (und amtierende(r) fußballweltmeister  )



Lieber Dritter als Petze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Juli 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> Lieber Dritter als Petze...


   

Komm, kloppt euch hier wegen Tourplanung. Am Ende fahren wir eh zum Weinbiet, weis ich jetzt schon


----------



## han (6. Juli 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> Lieber Dritter als Petze...



würde ich auch sagen, wenn ich 2:0 verdient verloren hätte


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juli 2007)

DU hast ja auch verloren - immerhin kannst/konntest du dieses Jahr kaum biken...
Was deine Halblandmänner letztes Jahr gemacht haben...Wayne?

Sonst noch nen Gruß und gute Genesung!
(Kannst mich doch mit dem Bumble nicht alleine lassen, wenn der wieder hier ist)


----------



## han (6. Juli 2007)

schnautze Zimbo


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juli 2007)

Schnauze ohne T.....außerdem hat Lev die Rechte an dem Spruch


----------



## han (6. Juli 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schnauze ohne T.....außerdem hat Lev die Rechte an dem Spruch



ebendrum mit T


----------



## Levty (6. Juli 2007)

Oh man... ihr habtse nicht mehr alle...
Achja Zimbo, du verbiegst Sattel, ich mache keine halben Sachen:


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juli 2007)

Minderwertiger Billig-Kram aus Kanada... 
...musst du abnehmen, Lev!


----------



## MIBO (7. Juli 2007)

[email protected] und ich waren heute in DÜW und sind bischen Schanze gesprungen. 
Anbei ein kleines Gif, hoffe es gefällt ...


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Juli 2007)

torque ist da und in schwarz. nagelneu! komplett mit hinterbau. lev, wir sollten nächste woche noch was gemütliches fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (7. Juli 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ....amtierende(r) fußballweltmeister ....


wie? du hast mitgespielt bei der wm- mannschaft? du warst live dabei? krass, und so eine berühmtheit in unseren reihen! wie heisst du irl?
  

ach ja, italienische herkunft schützt leider nicht vor besserwisserismus!


----------



## pfalz (7. Juli 2007)

Seers, bin nich dabei, das wern zuviel schorle heut.,


----------



## Bastiaan (7. Juli 2007)

wo gabs denn en weinfest?


----------



## Levty (8. Juli 2007)

Ich sage hiermit auch ab. Hoffe man liest das.

@Martin: Gemütlich rauf, hart runter


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Juli 2007)

ERSTER! zumindest heute morgen.... muss hier mal posten, damit ihr mal seht, wann ich so morgens wach sein kann...

oje, lev war gestern auf koma- saufen , zu hart für ihn. dafür war sein beitrag noch ziemlich "lesbar" 

jetzt geht`s zu ner geführten tour nach bad wildbad!


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2007)

"Geführte Tour" ist gut! Da ist doch heut ein Rennen!

Und wieso sagt jetzt plötzlich jeder ab? Alles Weicheier...  

Ich werd heute fahren... Mein großer Bock kommt jetzt unter 18 KG!  

Ein Kumpel von mir kommt auch nicht mit, aber das hat klare Gründe. Den hab ich gestern nach einem Sturz erstmal zusammenflicken müssen.   

Tick euer Teamarzt!


----------



## Bastiaan (8. Juli 2007)

ich hatte noch vor zu kommen 
immer noch kaltenbrunner tal, 10:05 ?

grtz


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich hatte noch vor zu kommen
> immer noch kaltenbrunner tal, 10:05 ?
> 
> grtz



Hi! Ja immernoch 10 Uhr (bis 15 Minuten danach) auf dem Parkplatz an der großen Bundesstraße VOR der Einfahrt zum Kaltenbrunner Tal. Dort wo meist so ein Gemüsefrotze steht. Ich fahr jetzt los!


----------



## pfalz (8. Juli 2007)

@ Bastiaan

erst Polterabend, dann Mußbacher Eselshautfest..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (8. Juli 2007)

stimmt ja, in mußbach war irgendwas, jetzt wo du es sagst  

aalso, zur heutigen tour: es war ne sehr schöne tour, auch wenn sie für mich ziemlich kurz war  (nachdem man 3 wochen nicht mehr biken war merkt man das doch). war aufjedenfall ne ruhige tour, so zu 2. 
bilder gibts auch, jedoch sind die heute nicht soooo schön geworden.
die gibts halt unter http://www.Bastiaan.de.be (ihr dürft euch auch ruhig die anderen bilder angucken   )

grtz


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2007)

Die Tour war gut. Auch wenn "nur" Basti dabei war.  
Da waren heute viele nette Wanderer unterwegs. Richtig genial! Ich wurde an so manchen Stellen den Berg hoch gejubelt...  

Der grüne Punkt nach Gimmeldingen macht tierisch Spaß!!!  
Da war der Boneshaker schon fast langweilig. Zumindest die letzten beiden Etappen.  
Den roten Punkt dann wieder auf das Weinbiet hoch kämpfen war allerdings nicht die beste Entscheidung. Stellenweise sollte der richtig Spaß machen Bergab. Aber Bergauf war es ziemlich schwierig über alle Steine und Wurzeln zu kommen.  

Wenn haben wir denn eigentlich das erste mal auf dem Weinbiet getroffen? Das war doch OZM, oder?

Auf dem Stabenberg hatte ich auch zwei Biker getroffen. War lustig heut...


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Juli 2007)

also die geführte tour war.... nice! ne, voll der hammer. dachte bisher,dass neustadt den heftigsten  kurs hat, aber bad wildbad ist einiges heftiger! kennt ihr die rinne an der wolfsburg? davon gab`s in bw 3 abfahrten, aber 5x- 20x so lang! 
klar, mit nem freerider kein problem, aber mit ht hatte ich schwer zu kämpfen. dazu einige rutschige trail- auffahrten.....

als ich dort mal zum shutteln war, kam ich auf 1500hm bergab. heute das doppelte. bergab und bergauf 

ach ja, wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, hat lev seinen bikes jetzt auch frauennahmen gegeben. rotwild = dolly buster, todesfee = gina wild! oder so ähnlich....


----------



## Bastiaan (8. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wenn haben wir denn eigentlich das erste mal auf dem Weinbiet getroffen? Das war doch OZM, oder?


das war der OZM ja, wenn ich mich net irre 



easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, hat lev seinen bikes jetzt auch frauennahmen gegeben. rotwild = dolly buster, todesfee = gina wild! oder so ähnlich....


fehlt doch nur noch die carmen electra....levty: es wird zeit für ein neues bike!


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...als ich dort mal zum shutteln war, kam ich auf 1500hm bergab. heute das doppelte. bergab und bergauf


Shapeau! Ein Dreitausender is definitiv nicht zu verachten.



easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, hat lev seinen bikes jetzt auch frauennahmen gegeben. rotwild = dolly buster, todesfee = gina wild! oder so ähnlich....


Steilvorlage, Danke! Alle genannten incl Carmen sind ungeschminkt nicht wirklich ansehnlich. - Levs Bikes gottseidank schon.


----------



## Levty (8. Juli 2007)

Häää? Stimmt doch garnicht! Martin labert wieder Sch.eisse!

Achja, hab heute meine 66 vergewaltigt: ETA klappert wild und hält nicht mehr 
Morgen ab zu Cosmic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (8. Juli 2007)

Lev, hier gings teilweise um Erotik (...für diese Aussage waren maximal drei meiner 32 gespaltenen Persönlichkeiten verantwortlich - ich werde dergestalt nochmal Rücksprache halten ...), nicht um Vergewaltigung. Viell. solltest Du italienische Mädels ein wenig besser behandeln, ne?


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Viell. solltest Du italienische MÃ¤dels ein wenig besser behandeln, ne?


FÃ¼r 499,-â¬ sollte "sie" meine Art und mich aushalten!


----------



## Flugrost (9. Juli 2007)

Da hast Du auf jeden Fall recht!Aber Sensibilität sollte dir kein Fremdwort bleiben...


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Für 499,- sollte "sie" meine Art und mich aushalten!


Also solche Edeldamen sind meist noch pingeliger... Ich nehm ja lieber die von der nächsten Straßenecke für 50,-. Die sind wesentlich weniger empfindlich gengenüber gröberer Behandlung.


----------



## Flugrost (9. Juli 2007)

Claus, mein Kompliment  DIESE Ultrasteilvorlage verwandle ich nicht! _Schnauze  Fliegeisen! _ 
GN8.


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Claus, mein Kompliment  DIESE Ultrasteilvorlage verwandle ich nicht! _Schnauze  Fliegeisen! _
> GN8.


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Juli 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Claus, mein Kompliment  DIESE Ultrasteilvorlage verwandle ich nicht! _Schnauze  Fliegeisen! _
> GN8.



feigling....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also solche Edeldamen sind meist noch pingeliger... Ich nehm ja lieber die von der nächsten Straßenecke für 50,-. Die sind wesentlich weniger empfindlich gengenüber gröberer Behandlung.



Entsorgen musst du aber Beide


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juli 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Entsorgen musst du aber Beide


Sobald deine Geldbörse leer ist, verschwinden DIE von ganz allein.


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sobald deine Geldbörse leer ist, verschwinden DIE von ganz allein.


Aha, da hat wohl jemand Erfahrungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Aha, da hat wohl jemand Erfahrungen...


Mir ging schon öfters das Geld aus.


----------



## Bastiaan (9. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Mir ging schon öfters das Geld aus.



 ....kein kommentar....ne freundin kostet kein geld  wie wärs damit?


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ....kein kommentar....ne freundin kostet kein geld  wie wärs damit?



werde Erwachsen


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> werde Erwachsen


Ha! Der war geil


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juli 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ....kein kommentar....ne freundin kostet kein geld  wie wärs damit?


Also wenn das jetzt alles nicht nur Spaß wäre... Dann würde ich dir jetzt erklären, dass es wesentlich günstiger ist, zweimal die Woche besagte Damen zu beglücken statt sich ne Freundin zu halten. Aber darüber reden wir wenn du groß bist.


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2007)

> ...ne Freundin zu halten.


Strange...
Meine Katze hat grad AA gemacht.


----------



## MIBO (9. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Strange...
> Meine Katze hat grad AA gemacht.



gude, ..ich bin grad am essen :kotz:


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2007)

Was gibts? Knödelmuß?! 
Oder Bratwürste?


----------



## MIBO (9. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Was gibts? Knödelmuß?!
> Oder Bratwürste?




 so ähnlich, ....Seelachsfilet mit grünem Spargel, Schinken und Sauce Hollandaise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2007)

Ich koch mir grad zwei Maiskolben. Die brauchen um die zwei Stunden. Das reicht um einmal den Königstuhl zu stürmen und dann runterzustürzen 
Und die Pfalz in der untergehenden Sonne zu betrachten 

Cheers 
Bin oben!


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Juli 2007)

samstag nachmittag, ich fahre lev nach hause. wir steigen aus, da kommt n pärchen mit nem radanhänger voll mit süssen welpen vorbei. lev: "oh- schmeiss mal schnell den grill an!"


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2007)

Samstag Nachmittag, Martin fährt mich nach hause. Wir fahren auf eine Kreuzung zu, befinden uns in der linken Spur. Vor uns auf dem rechten Streifen fährt ein Ami (AD XX 1234). Martin: "Man hätte den Amis nie den Führerschein geben sollen". Plötzlich blinkt der Ami links. Martin bremst ab, Ami blinkt weiter, biegt nach rechts ab. Sau geile Situationskomik .


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. Juli 2007)

Ihr Zwei kommt mir vor wie Vater und Sohn.... nur who is who


----------



## Kelme (9. Juli 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ... Vater und Sohn....



Waldorf und Stadler?


K.


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Waldorf und Stadler?
> 
> 
> K.



meinst du die?! 






Achja,der heißt Statler! ........bitte keine Schleichwerbung hier 
Gruß Guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (9. Juli 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ihr Zwei kommt mir vor wie Vater und Sohn.... nur who is who


ich muss es nochmal betonen:
*
OHNE LEV UND MIR WÄR HIER GAR NIX LOS!!!*


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich muss es nochmal betonen:
> *
> OHNE LEV UND MIR WÄR HIER GAR NIX LOS!!!*



Fast Signaturreif 

*unterschreib*

Achja: "Martin *ussshhhussshhhh-darthwaitheratmen*, ich bin dein Vater!"


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2007)

So verbringt die Famile ihren Abend vorm PC:

 Martin Müller (23:13:16 9/07/2007)
geil!!!

 Martin Müller (23:13:25 9/07/2007)
lev, tu mir einen grossen gefallen

 Martin Müller (23:13:29 9/07/2007)
poste es für mich!!!

 Martin Müller (23:13:35 9/07/2007)
bitte bitte bitte!!!

 Levty (23:13:39 9/07/2007)
ja?

 Martin Müller (23:14:11 9/07/2007)
mit wievielen fingern fummelt ihr?
1 finger
2 finger
3 finger

 Martin Müller (23:14:14 9/07/2007)


 Martin Müller (23:14:39 9/07/2007)
cc-touren:
1 finger
2 finger
3 finger
cc-racer:
1 finger
2 finger
3 finger
downhill:
1 finger
2 finger
3 finger

 Levty (23:14:59 9/07/2007)
mom

 Martin Müller (23:15:03 9/07/2007)
vielfummler/ profi/amateur

 Martin Müller (23:15:08 9/07/2007)
gelegenheitsfummler

 Martin Müller (23:15:09 9/07/2007)


 Martin Müller (23:15:11 9/07/2007)
?

 Martin Müller (23:15:13 9/07/2007)


 Levty (23:16:30 9/07/2007)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288271

 Martin Müller (23:17:14 9/07/2007)
GRÖÖÖÖÖLL

 Levty (23:17:19 9/07/2007)
xD

 Martin Müller (23:17:21 9/07/2007)
ich lieg gerade echt auf dem boden...

 Martin Müller (23:17:24 9/07/2007)


 Levty (23:17:25 9/07/2007)
^^

 Levty (23:17:31 9/07/2007)
kann ich mir zu gut vorstellen

 Martin Müller (23:17:48 9/07/2007)
oh mann lev, das war dein überlstes posting....

 Levty (23:17:57 9/07/2007)
danke
dank dir!

 Martin Müller (23:17:57 9/07/2007)
wenn du deswegen nich raus fliegst..

 Martin Müller (23:18:09 9/07/2007)
********!! faust!!! darauf bist DU gekommen!!!

 Levty (23:18:13 9/07/2007)
xD


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Juli 2007)

ich distanziere mich ausdrücklich von irgendwelchen icq- fälschungen und leuten, die hier perverse sachen schreiben!!!

oje, glaubt mir ja doch keiner... mein guter ruf ist dahin.....


----------



## UHU69 (10. Juli 2007)

@der-tick.de
roter Punkt aufwärts ist gut - abwärts kann man sich während des Fahrens die Fingernägel schneiden
@easymtbiker
"OHNE LEV UND *MIR *WÄR HIER GAR NIX LOS!!!"
Ick lach mir tot!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Juli 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> @der-tick.de
> roter Punkt aufwärts ist gut - abwärts kann man sich während des Fahrens die Fingernägel schneiden


Stellenweise hast du sicher recht. 
Allerdings hat er ein paar Stellen, da musst du zumindest wenn du nicht 200mm vorn und hinten hast, die Zähne zusammenbeißen!  
Nur zur Sicherheit nochmal: Ich meine den roten Punkt vom Weinbiet Richtung Norden! Richtung Süden wird er ja auch nur auf den letzten paar Metern richtig Interessant.


----------



## UHU69 (10. Juli 2007)

Bingo - Schiff versenkt.
Ich komme von Süden.
Gruß
UHU


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich distanziere mich ausdrücklich von irgendwelchen icq- fälschungen und leuten, die hier perverse sachen schreiben!!!
> 
> oje, glaubt mir ja doch keiner... mein guter ruf ist dahin.....


Klingt so ein bisschen nach Cybersex. Muss wohl meine Aussage Vater/Sohn berichtigen   Ruf, gut, mein, treffen da nicht drei Welten aufeinander??


----------



## Levty (10. Juli 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> @easymtbiker
> "OHNE LEV UND *MIR *WÄR HIER GAR NIX LOS!!!"
> Ick lach mir tot!!!


Der Maddin kann schlechter Deutsch als ein 18 Jahre alter Exilrusse. Er sagt auch "das einzigste"


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Juli 2007)

okäy, das eine geliefert, das andere fertig zusammen geschraubt, ich darf präsentieren,  der freireiter jetzt ganz in schwarz:





und damit gehts ab samstag zum alpencross:





cyclomanix hat gerade keine schwarzen aufkleber mehr, also fahr ich erst mal inkognito!
(suche für letzteres noch ein oranges schutzblech! )


@uhu: guckst du #3760


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (11. Juli 2007)

Da kann ich nicht mithalten.


----------



## eL (11. Juli 2007)

solche sattelneigung hab ich bisjetzt nur bei Einer gesehen ;-)

ach und zu orange passt blau oder holland

such es dir aus


----------



## Levty (11. Juli 2007)

*hust* Meine Sattel sehen genau so aus.
Das ist Heidelberger Style! Du weischt, ne? Heidelberg oben sehen, Heidelberg oben sehen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und damit gehts ab samstag zum alpencross:




Maddin du Feigling.   Wegen ein paar Kilos mehr fährst du ein Hartes Teil mit Einkaufsbeutelchen unter dem Sattel zum Alpencross. Wo bleibt denn da der Spaß, noch dazu mit V-Brakes hinten. Viel Erfolg (Spaß na da sag ich nichts dazu) und brech dir nicht den Hals oder sonstige wichtige Körperteile


----------



## Tobsn (12. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ... der freireiter jetzt ganz in schwarz:...


 



easymtbiker schrieb:


> ... und damit gehts ab samstag zum alpencross...


Mit Felgenbremse am Hinterrad  
Ist die TAC diese Jahr so teuer?

Auf jeden Fall viel Glück und Spaß  



easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...cyclomanix hat gerade keine schwarzen aufkleber mehr, also fahr ich erst mal inkognito!...


Sei doch froh!!!  

Gruß


----------



## Tobsn (12. Juli 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...noch dazu mit V-Brakes hinten....


Da war einer schneller  



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Maddin du Feigling.   Wegen ein paar Kilos mehr fährst du ein Hartes Teil mit Einkaufsbeutelchen unter dem Sattel zum Alpencross. *Wo bleibt denn da der Spaß*, ...



Das ist die TAC, das hat nix mit Spaß zu tun.  
Allerdings auch nix mit einer guten TA.  
Schau Dir mal das Streckenprofil an. Die fahren gerade mal EINE gute Abfahrt in der Woche.  
Da braucht man kein Fully.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Juli 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Da war einer schneller
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und für so etwas gibt sich Maddin her  Da fährt er ja unter seinem Level. Ich bin entsetzt  Hoffentlich hast du eine gute Gruppe und nicht irgendwelche Pausenclowns oder Grabbeigaben


----------



## Tobsn (12. Juli 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Und für so etwas gibt sich Maddin her  Da fährt er ja unter seinem Level. Ich bin entsetzt  Hoffentlich hast du eine gute Gruppe und nicht irgendwelche Pausenclowns oder Grabbeigaben



Für die älteren Mitbürger und den Amtsschimmel:
TA - Trans Alp
TAC - Trans Alp Challange (Das Challange steht für Herausforderung, Wettbewerb, Rennen, ...)
Auflösung: Maddin ist nächste Woche Rennen fahren, nicht guiden.

*Duck und Wech*

Kann mir jemand sagen wo Wolfman am WE unterwegs ist? Möchte Ihm nicht begegnen.


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Juli 2007)

TAC TA TUCK
TICK TRICK und TRACK

@Maddin:
Lass doch einfach den weniger ästhetischen Schriftzug weg, oder kleb was anderes drauf.
Dann sieht das orange Bike auch gut aus...das Torque ist jetzt schön.

@all:
Schon Pläne für Samstag?
Hab irgendwie noch keinen Plan, wo ich fahren will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juli 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @all:
> Schon Pläne für Samstag?
> Hab irgendwie noch keinen Plan, wo ich fahren will...


Wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin: 
THW Ausbildung
- Aufbau FüLa
- Kabelbau speziell Straßenüberbau

Begin: 7.30 Uhr THW Landau
Wer mit machen will, über Gäste sind wir immer sehr erfreut. Helm und Stiefel mit Stahlkappe nicht vergessen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin:
> THW Ausbildung
> - Aufbau FüLa
> - Kabelbau speziell Straßenüberbau
> ...




Da fahre ich doch lieber Rad  Da hier mom alles abgekürzt wird trau ich mich einfach mal zu fragen was ist FüLa.
Führerlager Wolfsschanze????


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2007)

Und am Sonntag? Was ist am Sonntag?


----------



## Flugrost (12. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Und am Sonntag? Was ist am Sonntag?



Sonntag.


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Juli 2007)

Erstma müssen wir uns über den Samstag einig werden...(?)
Am Sonntag bin ich erst ab 12:00 Uhr unterwegs, wahrscheinlich ab St. Martin (an den Fichten)


@Tick:
Wayne???


----------



## MIBO (12. Juli 2007)

@wolfi & wayne  

Führungs- und Lageanhänger

laut google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juli 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da fahre ich doch lieber Rad  Da hier mom alles abgekürzt wird trau ich mich einfach mal zu fragen was ist FüLa.
> Führerlager Wolfsschanze????


Ja ich fahr auch lieber rad.... Aber ich hab da mal in einer Nacht und Nebelaktion... (eigentlich war es schon früher morgen, aber benebelt war ich) unterschrieben.  
Naja... Macht auch Spaß!!!  

FüLa: Führungs und Lage Anhänger! Ein wichtiger Teil der Fachgruppe Führung und Kommunikation (FK). Wohingegen FüKom nur der Führungs und Kommunikations Trupp ist (dessen Führer in LD [Landau] ich bin).
Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?
Wer mehr wissen will:
http://www.thw-landau.de/?menue=7

@ Zimbo: Ohne Bild ignoriere ich deinen Kommentar... Wo bleibt John?


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juli 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> @wolfi & wayne
> 
> Führungs- und Lageanhänger
> 
> laut google


Macht 99 Gummipunkte. Ab 100 darfst du meinen Kuchenteller abschlecken...


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Und am Sonntag? Was ist am Sonntag?


www.lacblanc-bikepark.com


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juli 2007)

Nur weil ich nix besseres zu tun hab:
Top5 Dummbabler:
*Levty   	541*
easymtbiker 	374
der-tick.de 	300
wolfman-44 	279
Flugrost 	278


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Tick:
> Wayne???


Ganz genau!


----------



## Bastiaan (12. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nur weil ich nix besseres zu tun hab:
> Top5 Dummbabler:
> Levty   	             541
> easymtbiker 	374
> ...



aber nur weil du 4 posts hintereinander schreibst, sonst wärst du erst bei etwa 150


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juli 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> aber nur weil du 4 posts hintereinander schreibst, sonst wärst du erst bei etwa 150


Also der 4. war da noch nicht dabei!


----------



## Tobsn (12. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nur weil ich nix besseres zu tun hab:
> ...



Dann geh die Gegend südlich der B48 erkunden. Hopp!!!  








Wie immer noch da? 
Jetzt aber raus.


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juli 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dann geh die Gegend südlich der B48 erkunden. Hopp!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin doch krank gemeldet...


----------



## strandi (12. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Und am Sonntag? Was ist am Sonntag?



da is der strandinator in de palz und geht mit atomica am bismarckturm fahren  will jemand mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (12. Juli 2007)

Samstag wär ich evtl. mitgefahren, aber Sonntag sieht es z.Zt schlecht aus


----------



## strandi (12. Juli 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Samstag wär ich evtl. mitgefahren, aber Sonntag sieht es z.Zt schlecht aus



samstag fahr ich auch...aber auf der autobahn  bin erst samstag spätnachmittag in düw...und dann gehts gleich auf´s weinfest in freinsheim


----------



## MIBO (12. Juli 2007)

na dann prost


----------



## Bastiaan (12. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> da is der strandinator in de palz und geht mit atomica am bismarckturm fahren  will jemand mit



was für ne tour habt ihr denn vor zu fahren? magste den holländer kennen lernen? 

anders ausgedrückt: wenns dir (euch) nix ausmacht würd ich gern mitfahren

grtz


----------



## atomica (12. Juli 2007)

jo, basti komm mit, dann bin ich nicht die einzige, die hinten fährt


----------



## Bastiaan (12. Juli 2007)

schön, und was ist/wird geplant?


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2007)

kA, ich fahre bei der Eva mit.
Basti macht Fotos. Lev posed, und Strandi... tja, was macht der...?


----------



## Bastiaan (12. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> kA, ich fahre bei der Eva mit.
> Basti macht Fotos. Lev posed, und Strandi... tja, was macht der...?



naja, der strandi wird wohl mitm kater nebendran stehen, weil er samstag ja auf sauftour war....


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> kA, ich fahre bei der Eva mit.
> Basti macht Fotos. Lev posed, und Strandi... tja, was macht der...?


Der beschäftigt Eva solang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (12. Juli 2007)

ok, ich bin doch noch zu jung für die weite welt


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Der beschäftigt Eva solang?


Wenn, dann beschäftigt er SICH mit IHR solang.

*duck*


----------



## strandi (12. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Der beschäftigt Eva solang?



rrrrrriiiiiichtig


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2007)

Die ist aber vergeben!


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Die ist aber vergeben!


Eva verzeih mir....


*Das ist ein Grund aber kein Hindernis!*


----------



## atomica (12. Juli 2007)

na das kann ja heiter werden mit euch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (12. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Die ist aber vergeben!



WAYNE???????


----------



## strandi (12. Juli 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> was für ne tour habt ihr denn vor zu fahren? magste den holländer kennen lernen?
> 
> anders ausgedrückt: wenns dir (euch) nix ausmacht würd ich gern mitfahren
> 
> grtz



wenn´s sich net vermeiden lässt  aber ich lass mich gern davon überzeugen das die holländer wenigstens radfahren können...das mit dem fussball kriegt ihr ja net hin


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Juli 2007)

So jetzt mal zum Samstag. Geplant ist 1000h ab Gimmeldingen über Stabenberg, Eckkopf zum Bräuninger Fels. Je nach Fitness Lambertskreuz, Weinbiet.  Höhenmeter viele, km ein paar  
@ Zimbo. Denkst du bitte an meine Handschuhe!! Das Pflaster darfst du behalten zum Schutz deines Reifens


----------



## strandi (12. Juli 2007)

Zeitplan für Sonndach:
Wann? 12 Uhr
Wo? Fass in DÜW (direkt am Fass)
Wer? bislang eL, atomica, leff, der lütte holländer, dat nordlicht
wen vergessen?


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> Wann? 12 Uhr


das sind ja mal humane startzeiten! 
@wolfi, rösti, tobsn: bitte nehmt euch daran n beispiel!


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> wen vergessen?



Wann,wo,.......weshalb 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Bastiaan (12. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> Zeitplan für Sonndach:
> Wann? 12 Uhr
> Wo? Fass in DÜW (direkt am Fass)
> Wer? bislang eL, atomica, leff, der lütte holländer, dat nordlicht
> wen vergessen?



DAS fass in düw....jetzt wohn ich schon 10 jahrn hier in der pfalz, und weiß immer noch nicht wo DAS fass ist....
naja, aufjedenfall bis dann....ich bring auch en fußball mit  


ädit: is des dat dingens da? http://www.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&...3,8169137,9817133020587340498&li=lmd&z=14&t=m 


grtz


----------



## Flugrost (12. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das sind ja mal humane startzeiten!
> @wolfi, rösti, tobsn: bitte nehmt euch daran n beispiel!



... noch ganz dicht? ... human ist, wenn man zeitig startet und dann Zeit hat, sich eben nicht hetzen muss. Du als Sommerracer solltest das wissen, Babe.


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juli 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> DAS fass in düw....jetzt wohn ich schon 10 jahrn hier in der pfalz, und weiß immer noch nicht wo DAS fass ist....
> naja, aufjedenfall bis dann....ich bring auch en fußball mit
> 
> 
> ...


Genau DASS Faß! Das steht übrigens neben den abgefackelten Salinen.... (Wurden die schon wieder neu aufgebaut?)


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Genau DASS Faß! Das steht übrigens neben den abgefackelten Salinen.... (Wurden die schon wieder neu aufgebaut?)



nope..die haben doch erst mal rausfinden müssen, daß es doch brandstifung war - jetzt ist erstmal kohle suchen angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (13. Juli 2007)

sagt mal, was habt ihr gegen felgenbremsen hinten? reichen doch völlig aus! und: bei rennen versuche ich bremsen zu vermeiden! 
ht ist für diesen alpen-x auch ausreichend, bei fast allen maras kommt man damit prima durch. ok, letzten sonntag in bad wildbad hätte ich auch gerne n fully gehabt, aber wegen den 3 abfahrten an jedem anstieg 2-3 kg mehr gewippe mitschleppen?

ok, wie immer, wenn ich auf etappenrennen bin,  gibts von mir tägliche berichte, und zwar hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288903

ansonsten wünsche ich viel spass bei der sa- frühaufsteher- tour und der humanen sonntag- evaanbaggertour!


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Juli 2007)

@Wolfi und Rösti:

Samstag 10:05 Uhr in Gimmeldingen steht...
Im Auto drei Paar Handschuhe, eins davon zu groß für mich.
Das Pflaster müsste mittlerweile runtergedriftet sein  

Am Sonntag hab ich schon was anderes vor, hätte gern gesehen,
wie Strandi mal ne Frau unter 30 anbaggert 

...gerade im E-mail-Eingang gefunden:
http://www.clipfish.de/player.php?videoid=MTQ5NjQ2fDkxMjg5Mw==&cat=14


----------



## strandi (13. Juli 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Am Sonntag hab ich schon was anderes vor, hätte gern gesehen,
> wie Strandi mal ne Frau unter 30 anbaggert



hat seltenheitswert


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. Juli 2007)

Zitat von el Zimbo  
hätte gern gesehen,
wie Strandi mal ne Frau unter 30 anbaggert 


strandi schrieb:


> hat seltenheitswert


  Mensch Strandi so alt bis du doch noch nicht, dass du auf Ü50 Frauen stehst  und das hebt Eva`s Stimmung sicher nicht. Jetzt muss der Exilholländer diesen Part auch noch übernehmen


----------



## strandi (13. Juli 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Zitat von el Zimbo
> hätte gern gesehen,
> wie Strandi mal ne Frau unter 30 anbaggert
> 
> Mensch Strandi so alt bis du doch noch nicht, dass du auf Ü50 Frauen stehst  und das hebt Eva`s Stimmung sicher nicht. Jetzt muss der Exilholländer diesen Part auch noch übernehmen



moment...wer schreibt denn hier von Ü50...mein jagdrevier sind Ü30 partys  
wenn der holländer mir jetzt die show stiehlt, dann setze ich mich persönlich dafür ein das dieses kleine land geflutet wird


----------



## Bastiaan (13. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> moment...wer schreibt denn hier von Ü50...mein jagdrevier sind Ü30 partys
> wenn der holländer mir jetzt die show stiehlt, dann setze ich mich persönlich dafür ein das dieses kleine land geflutet wird



mir doch wurst, wohn eh nicht in holland, nur die familie.....dann kommen die auch hier rüber und habt ihr noch mehr probleme....ist das was ihr wollt?   (zur not fliegen wir auch nach schweden um dir dort das leben schwer zu machen, wir holländer sind flexibel  )


----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> wenn der holländer mir jetzt die show stiehlt, dann setze ich mich persönlich dafür ein das dieses kleine land geflutet wird


Dann möchte ich sehen, wie du Russland flutest


----------



## atomica (13. Juli 2007)

sagt mal jungs, brechen bei euch gerad die verspäteten frühlingsgefühle aus???


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juli 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> sagt mal jungs, brechen bei euch gerad die verspäteten frühlingsgefühle aus???


Hey wir sind immer so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (13. Juli 2007)

das hab ich dann wohl schon verdrängt....


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Juli 2007)

Na komm, als bikendes Mädel genießt du es doch wenn sich die Jungs
um dich scharen und um die Wette buhlen...  
Leider muss ich mir das Schauspiel entgehen lassen und werde etwas
weiter südlich und eine Stunde früher auf dem Stahlesel sitzen.

VIEL SPASS!!!


----------



## atomica (13. Juli 2007)

kommt auf die jungs an 

ein verkaterter exil-schwede, ein minderjähriger russe, ein noch mehr minderjähriger holländer....naja, ich glaube, ich bleibe dann doch bei meinem freund


----------



## Bastiaan (13. Juli 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> [...] ein noch mehr minderjährige holländer....[...]



right....

mal ne frage: fährt wer von euch (also die, die beim strandi mitfahren) reinzufällig an meckenheim vorbei? wenn ja kann der/die mich mitnehmen *ganz liebguck* meine eltern sind net da   

grtz


----------



## strandi (13. Juli 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> kommt auf die jungs an
> 
> ein verkaterter exil-schwede, ein minderjähriger russe, ein noch mehr minderjähriger holländer....naja, ich glaube, ich bleibe dann doch bei meinem freund



we will see  
bis sonntag dann 

@basti faulpelz...von meckenheim nach düw kannste doch locker radeln!


----------



## strandi (13. Juli 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> (zur not fliegen wir auch nach schweden um dir dort das leben schwer zu machen, wir holländer sind flexibel  )



ja ich weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (13. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> @basti faulpelz...von meckenheim nach düw kannste doch locker radeln!


  könnte ich schon ja.... 



strandi schrieb:


> ja ich weiss


jaja, wie schön es ist über die holländer her zu ziehen 
geiles pic isses aber auf jedenfall


----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> ein minderjähriger russe


Aha... Minderjährig? Ich fahre dich dann nach der Tour mit DEINEM Auto heim, ok?


----------



## atomica (13. Juli 2007)

Vergiss es!!! 

Abfahrt sonntag um 11h bei mir?


----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2007)

Bei dir? Nö, wenn, dann holst du mich gefälligst ab, ok?!


Ach was, natürlich komm ich bei dir vorbei


----------



## eL (13. Juli 2007)

mich

läff das heißt "dann holst du MICH gefälligst ab"

aber eigentlich heißt es "aber gewiss doch eure hoheit"

sollte ich gegen1210 nicht am fass sein dann fahrt ohne mich


----------



## strandi (13. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> mich
> 
> läff das heißt "dann holst du MICH gefälligst ab"
> 
> ...



und wer hält dann die immiganten in schach während ich eva anbaggere? das geht so net...du musst mit


----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2007)

Strandi, schon um 1100 Uhr hast du bereits versagt, wenn Eva mein Bike in ihr Auto einlädt 

So, und jetzt alle Heidelberger: Ab ins Kurpfälzische Museum!!! Dick ABI Party!


----------



## eL (13. Juli 2007)

ick bemüh mir ja .... schwöhr


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Strandi, schon um 1100 Uhr hast du bereits versagt, wenn Eva mein Bike in ihr Auto einlädt
> 
> So, und jetzt alle Heidelberger: Ab ins Kurpfälzische Museum!!! Dick ABI Party!



blöd nur, wenn du noch immer als minderjähriger geführt wirst... warum das wohl so ist?


----------



## Flugrost (14. Juli 2007)

Zimbo, wie wärs mit ner neuen Tretlagerpatrone? Deine Soundvisitenkarte ist immer wieder beeindruckend, beeindruckend ist auch welchen Materialverschleiß Du an den Tag legst. Niemand, wirklich niemand schafft dein Zerstörungspensum. Du solltest Testfahrer werden - amtlich zertifiziert von der IG Spam PW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2007)

Ih, ich hab Eva mit einem Rennrad gesehen. UND Klickpedalen.
Leider ohne Radlerhöschen 

Naja, morgen wirds wieder lustig, seh ich jetzt schon


----------



## eL (14. Juli 2007)

ihgitt..... und da sagt man so ganz pauschal die mädels würde so fashiontechnisch IMMER auf der richtigen seite sein.

das gibt stylemecker beim nächsten aufeinandertreffen. 

ick muss mir für morgen abmelden da ich immer noch nicht nur den kleinsten hügel raufkomme. keine ahnung was los iss .... muss ma den fuentes anrufen vieleicht hab ich ja die falchen konserven zurückbekommen.

werd dann morgen früh ganz ruhig durch die täler lullern und mich danach ins schwimmbad legen. wenn ich dann beihause laufe... is das dann ein triahlon?

also viel spass und überhitzt eure motoren nich

eL


----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2007)

Mist, jetzt wollte ich dich morgen ärgern... naja...


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> werd dann morgen früh ganz ruhig durch die täler lullern und mich danach ins schwimmbad legen. wenn ich dann beihause laufe... is das dann ein triahlon?
> 
> 
> eL



Nein!


----------



## Levty (16. Juli 2007)

So, Update im Spammerthread:
Habe mich soeben bei der Megavalanche ange- bzw umgemeldet. Martin hat seinen Startplatz an mich abgedrückt.

Und Rotwild (man, die müssen mich lieben) schicken mir noch die nötigen Ersatzteile, die ich grad geordert habe, damit ich mim Fully fahren kann und die reparierte Gabel von Actionsports sollte auch vor Freitag bei mir ankommen.
Wenn alles zusammentrifft, dann habe ich einen erfüllten Bike-Urlaub gleich in der ersten Ferienwoche 

Keiner von euch kann sich vorstellen, wie ich mich gerade freue


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Juli 2007)

Doch, genau so wird's mir in einem Monat gehen, wenn der Schweizurlaub ansteht.  
Viel Glück für die Teile und viel Spaß bei der Megavalanche!

...und morgen Schule schwänzen, und mich mal wieder treffen sollst du tun, junger Padavan.


----------



## eL (16. Juli 2007)

Doch!!!!

Hab mal in wladiwostock Lutscher verteilt..... das sollte in etwa hinkommen


----------



## Bastiaan (16. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Doch!!!!
> 
> Hab mal in wladiwostock Lutscher verteilt..... das sollte in etwa hinkommen



klasse


----------



## Levty (16. Juli 2007)

Wuhuhuuuuuu
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/4j31UEx/Megavalanche-2006


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. Juli 2007)

@ Lev. Bei solch einem Massenstart würde ich dir an den Flats ein paar scharfkantige längliche......... empfehlen, dass hält deine Gegner davon ab dir zu nahe zu kommen  Viel Spaß dabei und fall nicht auf die Schn...... 
Ach halt einfach die Schnauze


----------



## OZM (17. Juli 2007)

@ Lev

viel Spaß

(Du weisst, dass die Quali über die Startreihe beim Rennen entscheidet?)

Darf ich Dir einen Rat geben?

halt den Ball flach und bring das Kind nach Hause

Ich hatte ab der Hälfte nur noch die Stimme von meinem Kumpel im Ohr, mit dem ich mich vorher über das Rennen unterhalten habe

_*"brings häm, brings häm, Du musch ohkumme, sunsch war alles vär die Katz"**_

*breitester mannheimer Dialekt

Also bei mir hats gewirkt; ich war mit meinem Ergebnis zufrieden.

OZM


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Juli 2007)

Ich hab am Sonntag mit dem Admin Marc gesprochen... Der meinte da steht noch von den meisten hier ein Besuch in Freiburg aus!!!


----------



## dave (17. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab am Sonntag mit dem Admin Marc gesprochen... Der meinte da steht noch von den meisten hier ein Besuch in Freiburg aus!!!



... wobei er wahrscheinlich eher die Karlsruher aus dem Lokal-Forum meinte, oder? 
Davon hatte ich es auch letztens mit Marc.

@Lev:
Viel Spass bei der Mega, komm' heil zurück und order lieber noch mal 'ne extra Fuhre Ersatzteile. Die Tage dort sind angeblich schon etwas materialmordend .


----------



## Levty (17. Juli 2007)

@ Oli und Dave:
Danke! Wurde nun auch von der Schule beurlaubt -> Wettkampf -> Sport als Leistungskurs 

Und ich nehme genug Ersatzteile mit. Schaltwerk, einen Satz Reifen. Über den LRS bin ich nicht ganz schlüßig... Kette, Pedale, Innenlager, etc 

Wie die Quali und die Startreihen aussehen, habe ich mir gestern erkundigt. 
Es starten immer 200 Leute, die ersten 48 stehen dann im Finale im vorderen Startblock.

Mal sehen, denke kaum, dass ich mit vorne mitfahren kann. Wird jedenfalls ein geiler Bikeurlaub


----------



## Bastiaan (17. Juli 2007)

das wird doch im fernsehen übertragen oder? dann nehm ich des auf und guck nachher (bin dann nämlich in urlaub) ob ich den lev i-wo seh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (17. Juli 2007)

Ne, wird es nicht.
Erst im nachhinein bei YOZ auf eurosport irgendwann Monate später um 2330, da wo Basti eh schlafen muss


----------



## Bastiaan (17. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ne, wird es nicht.
> Erst im nachhinein bei YOZ auf eurosport irgendwann Monate später um 2330, da wo Basti eh schlafen muss



schade

grtzbis es so weit ist dass DU mir sagen kannst wann ich zu schlafen hab dauerts noch


----------



## OZM (17. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ... Wie die Quali und die Startreihen aussehen, habe ich mir gestern erkundigt.
> [in der Quali] starten immer 200 Leute, die ersten 48 stehen dann im Finale im vorderen Startblock.
> 
> Mal sehen, denke kaum, dass ich mit vorne mitfahren kann.


Wie mal sehen?
nur das erste Startfeld ist die Mega.
Der Rest ist Promo - das zählt nicht
Du *MUSST* es ins vordere Viertel schaffen, sonst hast Du die Quali nicht geschafft.

D.h. Du musst die Qualistrecke gut trainieren. Ob Du beim Rennen 200ster oder 300ster geworden bist, ist latte. Ins Hauptrennen mußt Du es überhaupt erst mal schaffen!

Aber keine Sorge, wenn Du die Quali kontrolliert fährst, kommst Du schon ins Hauptrennen. Das ist dann die Kür, da musst Du dann nur noch ankommen.


----------



## Levty (17. Juli 2007)

Achso. Dann hab ich das falsch interpretiert...
Also wenn man bei den 200er Starts/Quali nicht im vorderen Viertel ankommt, darf man am SO garnicht erst starten? Dann muss ich mich ja ins Zeug legen...
Dachte, dass wenn man nicht ins vordere 1/4 schafft, dann steht man ganz hinten und ist eben bei den ganzen just 4 fun Fahrern. (Bin ja auch nichts anderes )

Ich bin ja am MO schon da, werde also die Quali Strecke mal ordentlich abfahren und mir die Linie suchen.
Wie es aussieht, werde ich mim Fully fahren  Die Gabel ist heute bei Actionsports rausgegangen und dürfte morgen/heute bei mir sein.

Aber danke, wieder was dazugelernt  

Beim Hauptrennen will ich dabei sein. Es ist schon fast wie eine ausgedehnte Freeride Tour nur mit sogut wie keinen Uphills . So werde ich es jedenfalls fahren.


----------



## Levty (18. Juli 2007)

So, grad mein Bike fit gemacht.
Pedale gecheckt:






(Zwei halbe Lagerkugeln)

Gabel ist heute eingetrudelt, und funzt wieder. (Die Leute haben die halbe obere Brücke zerkratzt  )

Naja, und jetzt ab zum Shop und Laufräder (nach)zentrieren


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Juli 2007)

dave schrieb:


> ... wobei er wahrscheinlich eher die Karlsruher aus dem Lokal-Forum meinte, oder?
> Davon hatte ich es auch letztens mit Marc.
> 
> @Lev:
> Viel Spass bei der Mega, komm' heil zurück und order lieber noch mal 'ne extra Fuhre Ersatzteile. Die Tage dort sind angeblich schon etwas materialmordend .


Hmm... Er hat explizit Namen genannt, da war der Zimbo, der Wolfmann, Armin, etc. dabei! Also ich denke schon das er die AWP Truppe meint.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Juli 2007)

Ja, so ne Tour im Schauinsland oder so wäre fein...
Das Ganze ist auf dem Mist der legendären "FrALVE" Tour und einem Treffen am Besame Mucho entstanden.
Bumble, Han, TH-Biker, Flugrost (und der Rest natürlich auch...) was meinen Sie dazu???
Bestimmt haben die da auch schöne Trails - fragt sich nur wie und wann und so...
(den Wolfman kennt er nur aus dem Forum)


----------



## Tobsn (18. Juli 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ja, so ne Tour im Schauinsland oder so wäre fein...
> ...Bestimmt haben die da auch schöne Trails ...


Da kannst de aber einen drauf lassen.
Kenne zwar nur zwei Trails vom Schauinland, aber beide 1000Hm feinster Spaß  

Das lohnt sich.


----------



## THBiker (18. Juli 2007)

wenn ich bei euch mithalten kann gerne mal wieder  so lang´s keine 1500 HM werden 

FaLve-Tour (New Pfalz Disorder 2) könnt ma eigentlich auch mal wieder machen......ich könnte ja mal was ausarbeiten....


----------



## THBiker (18. Juli 2007)

achja.....wer von den lieben Freireitern um Deidesheim hat den Lust mal unter der Woche zu reiten (auf den Trails).....ich hab da nämlich so ne Idee, die ich aber allein nicht schaffe      

Freiwillige vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. Juli 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> (New Pfalz Disorder 2)



NPD2? Reicht denn ein Haufen Nazis nicht aus?


----------



## eL (19. Juli 2007)

Schnautze lev!!


----------



## THBiker (19. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Schnautze lev!!



mehr saag i ned


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> NPD2? Reicht denn ein Haufen Nazis nicht aus?


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Juli 2007)

Na wenn der TH wieder die Tourplanung übernimmt, dann kann ja nix schiefgehe... 
Aber das war Arbeitsteilung, TH schreibt in alle Foren und lässt die Trommeln klingen,
während Bumble, Han und ich die Tour zusammen gebastelt haben.  


SAMSTAG 10:00 Uhr in MAIKAMMER


----------



## THBiker (19. Juli 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na wenn der TH wieder die Tourplanung übernimmt, dann kann ja nix schiefgehe...
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



Hab ich was verpasst?  Die geplante Tour war euch nur nicht gut genug  ...so war das!!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Juli 2007)

...ich sach ja Arbeitsteilung - alles bestens!  
Bin gerade mit Marc in Kontakt wegen der Invasion im Schwarzwald,
2. Hälfte August ist bisher geplant - ich mach nen Fred auf...


----------



## Levty (22. Juli 2007)

So, wünsch ich euch nun eine schöne Bikewoche und Forumwoche ohne mich und mein Gespamme! Verabschiede mich bis in 7 oder 8 Tagen.

Cheers!


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2007)

Ich war heut mit Paul auf dem Weinbiet! War einfach nur geil.... WeißBlau runter und vor zur Wolfsburg und dann den grünen Punkt nach Gimmeldingen.  
Paul hat jetzt alle Treppen an der Wolfsburg geschafft! Auch wenn er dabei erstmal durch den halben Wald gerollt ist.  

Wer hat von euch unter der Woche Lust und Zeit mal Biken zu gehen? Ich hab jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (23. Juli 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> und dann den grünen Punkt nach Gimmeldingen.


na da hat wohl jemand einen neuen lieblings trail 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wer hat von euch unter der Woche Lust und Zeit mal Biken zu gehen? Ich hab jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub!


klar, hab bis einschließlich donnerstag zeit, donnerstag abends bin ich dann unterwegs in richtung kroatien  (tauchurlaub....die bikesachen sind aber mit dabei  mal sehen ob sich da was mieten lässt (auch wenn ichs nicht gern mach  )grtz


----------



## THBiker (23. Juli 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> So, wünsch ich euch nun eine schöne Bikewoche und Forumwoche ohne mich und mein Gespamme! Verabschiede mich bis in 7 oder 8 Tagen.
> 
> Cheers!



        wir werden die Zeit genießen


----------



## zena (23. Juli 2007)

so da dies hier der offizielle babbl-fred ist will ich auch mal was loswerden.
bin zurüch von meinem nervenzerfetzenden prüfungswochenende und muss euch sagen: 

isch hab ne zwä-bluss beim gaiding und die klausuren folgen noch...

abba das aller schärfste: *bin die 30% hochgekommen*  und das mit dem canyon 

so liebe dimb: lizens her...
bis denne
zena


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Juli 2007)

zena schrieb:


> so liebe dimb: lizens her...



Zuerst einmal Respekt; hast doch was bei uns gelernt  und Glückwunsch zum ersten weiblichen PW Guide    Aber welche DIMB meinst du


----------



## eL (23. Juli 2007)

was ist ein dimb?


----------



## Tobsn (23. Juli 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...so liebe dimb: lizens her...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (23. Juli 2007)

zena schrieb:


> so da dies hier der offizielle babbl-fred ist will ich auch mal was loswerden.
> bin zurüch von meinem nervenzerfetzenden prüfungswochenende und muss euch sagen:
> 
> isch hab ne zwä-bluss beim gaiding und die klausuren folgen noch...
> ...



bin stolz auf dich   
ich hoffe auf eine praxis-probe deiner fahrtechnik-lehrkünste am donnerstag


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Juli 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> ich hoffe auf eine praxis-probe deiner fahrtechnik-lehrkünste am donnerstag



Oh ha, geheimes Mädeltreffen  und niemand kann spamen oder heißt das spannen


----------



## zena (24. Juli 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Oh ha, geheimes Mädeltreffen  und niemand kann spamen oder heißt das spannen



oh ja geheimes Bunny-Treffen wir wollen die Ecke um Neidenfels, Mainzertal, Esthal, Kaisergarten unter die Röckchen nehmen 
aber ob sich durch diese Prüfung meine Fahrtechnik sich verbessert hat mag ich schwer bezweifeln ich bin ein gutes Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte 

Grießt aich die Sääääna


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Juli 2007)

zena schrieb:


> *30% hochgekommen*


weiss ja nich, was an 30%-igem toll sein soll, hab mit 16 schon 40%-igen getrunken. und besonders, wenn es dir wieder hochkommt, solltest du dich vielleicht an seichteren sachen probieren.... 

aber naja, ich gratulier dir trotzdem


----------



## Tobsn (24. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> weiss ja nich, was an 30%-igem toll sein soll,...



Oh je, der alte Nörgler ist wieder da. Die TAC etwa schon wieder vorbei   


Sehe gerade DARKVIPER hat die TAC mit Bravour bewältigt    
Andere haben enttäuscht.


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Juli 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Oh je, der alte Nörgler ist wieder da. Die TAC etwa schon wieder vorbei


1. ich bin nicht alt! 
2. ja, die tac ist vorbei
3. nörgeln tue ich erst, seit dem ich deine beiträge kenne
4. darkviper: teamname?
5. ja, ich habe enttäuscht. lag aber nich alles nur an mir.....


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> wir werden die Zeit genießen


Genau


----------



## eL (24. Juli 2007)

ick will den levty wieder zurüch!!!


----------



## Tobsn (25. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> 1. ja, ich bin alt!
> 2. ja, die tac ist vorbei
> 3. ja ,nörgeln tue ich schon immer
> 4. ja, darkviper, der ist toll?
> 5. ja, ich habe enttäuscht. lag alles nur an mir.....



War es denn wenigstens gut?
Oder hat das Herz geblutet? An all den Trails vorbei fahren zu müssen, um dann auf langweiligem Schotter Höhenmeter zu vernichten. 
Wenigstend die geile Abfahrt nach Rovereto hattet Ihr ja.  
Die ist schon sehr geil.

Bist Du jetzt mal wieder hier oder geht es gleich wieder auf die Rutsch?

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## zena (25. Juli 2007)

hallo easy, schön dass du heil wieder da bist nach den vielen strapazen. nun ja wer keine frau hat der muss sich halt anderen schmerz zufügen  
wie wars denn erzähl mal...
da du jetzt trainingstechnisch voll auf deinem zenit bist werden wir in zukunft - falls du noch mitfährst - nur noch das strahlen deiner rücklichter aus großer ferne warnehmen.
was ist mit ulp-bikes? wann gehts da los? 

grüße zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkviper (25. Juli 2007)

Dankeschön!

Die TAC ist für unsere Verhältnisse hervoragend gelaufen (Erstes Rennen überhaupt, zum ersten Mal mit dem Rad in den Alpen, Platz 241 Men, Team TAC'os). Keine Defekte oder Stürze. Leider haben wir die erste Etappe ein bißchen unterschätzt und sind auf den letzten 75Hm eingebrochen. Das hat uns bestimmt 45 Minuten gekostet. Daraus haben wir gelernt und alle anderen Tage liefen nach Plan. 

Einzig und allein meine mangelnde Abfahrtstechnik auf groben Schotter und in den Trails hat uns noch einige Zeit gekostet und ist noch stark verbesserungswürdig. Mal schauen, ich werde mich demnächst wieder mehr euren Touren anschließen. Da kann ich noch viel lernen.


----------



## Tobsn (25. Juli 2007)

Darkviper schrieb:


> ...sind auf den letzten 75Hm eingebrochen. Das hat uns bestimmt 45 Minuten gekostet...


45 Minuten für 75 Hm? Hab Ihr darauf gewartet, dass die Erosion den Berg abträgt. 



Darkviper schrieb:


> ....Einzig und allein meine mangelnde Abfahrtstechnik auf groben Schotter und in den Trails hat uns noch einige Zeit gekostet und ist noch stark verbesserungswürdig...


Kein Kommentar!!!


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Juli 2007)

hey, da hat doch heute jemand geburtstag!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch atomica! alles gute zum 23.! (+x)
      
ich wünsche dir gesundheit und alles gute (besonders bei der karriere) für dein neues Lebensjahr!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. Juli 2007)

Hey Mädel auch von mir alles Liebe zu deinen Geburtstag.


----------



## strandi (25. Juli 2007)

ui na da gratuliere ich doch auch ganz heftig...äh herzlich


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Juli 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Gruß
> 
> Tobias


he, du zitatverdreher!!!!!  
       
alles lüge!!!!

@el: lev kommt ja am sonntag wieder,der weilt auf der megaavalance.....


----------



## Tobsn (25. Juli 2007)

Hey Atomica,


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Juli 2007)

zena schrieb:


> da du jetzt trainingstechnisch voll auf deinem zenit bist werden wir in zukunft - falls du noch mitfährst - nur noch das strahlen deiner rücklichter aus großer ferne warnehmen.


naja, ich kann immer noch gemütlich fahren! ausserdem hab ich in der letzten woche gelernt, bergauf jemanden mitzuschieben! also, wer will meine helfende hand auf dem hinterteil?  

die nächsten wochen werde ich wohl in hd bleiben.... und mal richtig entspannen, 3. august- woche werde ich dann in den alpen eingelernt...

ich hab jetzt noch nen bericht über die tac verfasst, wer lesen will, hier. wer nur bilder anschauen will, auch hier:
Bericht TAC 2007

@ darkviper: mit dem einbruch am letzem anstieg tag  1 kann ich sehr gut mitfühlen.... mann, was hatte ich schmerzen..... krämpfe und gleichzeitig zieht sich der magen zusammen....


----------



## Tobsn (25. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...die nächsten wochen werde ich wohl in hd bleiben....



Sonntag Odenwald?  
Hast Du eigentlich auch eine Festnetznummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (25. Juli 2007)

umso humaner die startzeit, umso wahrscheinlicher, dass ich mitkomme!
jep! bin noch fest am netz!


----------



## guru39 (25. Juli 2007)

@ATOMICA,
allet jute


----------



## eL (25. Juli 2007)

Drei&Dreizich  

wow eva wie hälst du dich nur soo jung und zart?

das alter sieht man dir auf keinen fall an!

was auch immer du tust.... tue es weiterhin.

glückjewünscht 


eL


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Juli 2007)

Also erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch Eva!     

@eL: Lesen solltest du doch mal endlich lernen... Hilft ungemein!


----------



## zena (26. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Drei&Dreizich
> 
> wow eva wie hälst du dich nur soo jung und zart?
> 
> ...



ähm hast du dich irgendwie verrechnet eL? das mädel ist noch keine 33 und hör auf so zu schleimen :kotz: es läuft mir schon aus der tastatur 

@atimica: von mir auch ein liebes yes-törtchen und wunschtechnisch: weiterhin gutes aussehen, straffe haut, einen reichen mann mit knackpopo und...ach ja gesundheit


----------



## zena (26. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> naja, ich kann immer noch gemütlich fahren! ausserdem hab ich in der letzten woche gelernt, bergauf jemanden mitzuschieben! also, wer will meine helfende hand auf dem hinterteil?



was manche Transalpchallenge-Teams so für Rituale haben? wenn du das bei deinen geführten Touren auch machst wirst du entweder zum Gruppenkuscheln eingeladen oder du ernetest Feilchen 
"eine helfende hand am hinterteil"? hmmm steht das auf der Dopingliste? nein?...hab nix dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (26. Juli 2007)

*atomicEVA*
nachträglich...


----------



## Bastiaan (26. Juli 2007)

erstmal nachträglich häppie börsdäy atomica 

und 2. möchte ih mich verabschieden  
fahr nämlich heute abend/nacht in urlaub-->kroatien  d.h. in den nächsten 2 wochen is der levty wieder der jüngste 

wünsch euch viel spaß beim biken, ich hab wohl 2 wochen bikepause  

tschöööö


----------



## atomica (26. Juli 2007)

danke an alle für die geburtstagswünsche 

ich werde mich jetzt noch leicht verkatert mit zena in den pfälzer wald begeben


----------



## strandi (26. Juli 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> erstmal nachträglich häppie börsdäy atomica
> 
> und 2. möchte ih mich verabschieden
> fahr nämlich heute abend/nacht in urlaub-->kroatien  d.h. in den nächsten 2 wochen is der levty wieder der jüngste
> ...



na dann mal viel spass und sauf net ab   

@atomica will mit


----------



## Bastiaan (26. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> na dann mal viel spass und sauf net ab
> 
> @atomica will mit



thnx, die bikesachen sind aber mit dabei. mal sehn ob man da ein bike mieten kann (im mom. sinds dort zwar 42 grad  aber egal  )


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo ihr Verdächtigen   Geplant ist eine kleine Tour durch den PW. Start ist am Samstag, 1000h, für den Einen oder Anderen 1005h  Also noch 2 Mal schlafen.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Juli 2007)

...bin ich jetzt der Eine oder der Andere???  
Und schön die Teller aufessen, dass es gutes Wetter gibt!

Bis Samstag.


----------



## Tobsn (26. Juli 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ... Geplant ist eine kleine Tour durch den PW. Start ist am Samstag, 1000h,



... Geplant ist eine Große Tour...Start pünktlich 10 Uhr...


----------



## easymtbiker (26. Juli 2007)

ich hab heute nacht geträumt,dass die 140 teams vor uns bei der bike- transalp alle des dopings überführt und disqualifiziert wurden  und wir dann schliesslich gewonnen haben!
naja, war nur n traum....


----------



## atomica (26. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> @atomica will mit



so langsam, wie wir heute gefahren sind, wäre das auch genau dein tempo gewesen  

zena musste heute wirklich sehr geduldig mit mir sein. danke  hat echt spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (27. Juli 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> so langsam, wie wir heute gefahren sind, wäre das auch genau dein tempo gewesen



ich hab dich auch gern


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juli 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ... Geplant ist eine Große Tour...Start pünktlich 10 Uhr...




???  ???  ???  ???
da muss es sich wohl um eine Konkurrenzveranstaltung handeln...
...ihr trefft euch doch nicht in Gimmeldingen, also ab zurück in den Elf-Hügel-Fred mit dir, du Churke!


----------



## zena (27. Juli 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> ich hab dich auch gern



jetzt schleimt euch net so gegenseitig an, das ist ja nicht zum aushalten. ja unsere donnerstag-tour (im gleichen teamtrikot) war echt gemütlich. mal abgesehen davon dass bööööse waldwichte manche wandermarkierungen einfach aufgefressen haben testeten wir mit erfolg den rollwiederstand des 2,4er nobbys und der betties auf der B39 beim zeitfahren. getrieben von dem unstillbaren verlangen nach pommes rot/weiß erreichten wir die hellerhütte und stürzten uns in den abfahrtssingletrail nach lambrecht. 
besonderer dank gebührt den netten wanderern für die gummibärchen-ringe und danke an evas leber für die hervorragende toxin-filtrierung
fazit: das grüne maloja-röckchen hat kläglich versagt  ist doch nur was für die eisdiele


----------



## atomica (27. Juli 2007)

und nicht zu vergessen: danke an den netten wanderer, der sich die mühe gemacht hat, unzählige stöcke quer über den weg zu legen, in der hoffnung, damit die biker ärgern zu können


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Juli 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> und nicht zu vergessen: danke an den netten wanderer, der sich die mühe gemacht hat, unzählige stöcke quer über den weg zu legen, in der hoffnung, damit die biker ärgern zu können



hab ich doch gern gemacht - das nächste mal leg ich nen haufen gefällter bäume auf den weg


----------



## eL (27. Juli 2007)

zena schrieb:


> jetzt schleimt euch net so gegenseitig an, das ist ja nicht zum aushalten.



das resultat von vehementer nichtbeachtung?!

wärest du den bund der ehe auch eingegangen wenn du gewusst hättest das es dich sooooo.... na sagen wir mal uninteressant dem anderen geschlecht über macht?

10a auf meiner couch iss noch frei..... 
wenn du reden möchtest??


----------



## Flugrost (27. Juli 2007)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeefa!


----------



## atomica (28. Juli 2007)

Danke


----------



## zena (28. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> das resultat von vehementer nichtbeachtung?!
> 
> wärest du den bund der ehe auch eingegangen wenn du gewusst hättest das es dich sooooo.... na sagen wir mal uninteressant dem anderen geschlecht über macht?
> 
> ...



zu frage 1: woher willst du wissen dass ich nicht beachtet werde? 
zu frage 2: wenn du verheiratete frauen uninteressant findest ist es nicht mein problem. projezier das bitte nicht auf alle männer und hör endlich auf mit deiner chauvi-art, so kriegst nie was ab außer schläge 
zu 3: was ist 10a? hast du so ne lange couch dass 10 personen draufpassen oder du hast soooo viele angebetete dass deine bude aus den nähten platzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (28. Juli 2007)

10a
zehna
war doch nich soo schwer ;-)


----------



## strandi (28. Juli 2007)

eL schrieb:


> 10a
> zehna
> war doch nich soo schwer ;-)


----------



## Tobsn (29. Juli 2007)

Lev alles Gute zum 7'ten Platz beim MegaValanche!!!
7'ter in seiner Klasser (Juni) und 145 Gesamt.


----------



## zena (29. Juli 2007)

gratuliere lev hast du gut gemacht erzähl mal wie wars

@eL:


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juli 2007)

lev: krass! ich will jetzt nen fetten bericht mit pics sehen!!!!
gratulation!!!   


10a find ich gut!  aber sie will lieber ganz weich sssena genannt werden...


----------



## pfalz (29. Juli 2007)

> Lev alles Gute zum 7'ten Platz beim MegaValanche!!!



SEHR GEIL!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (30. Juli 2007)

Alle Achtung LEV.   Super Leistung. Und da wird behauptet die Jugend sei faul, undiszipliniert und nicht leistungsorientiert.  Vielleicht solltest du mal über einen Sponsorenvertrag nachdenken und nicht versuchen Pilot zu werden, um dann über die Lärmschutzwände der Flughäfen zu dropen.


----------



## OZM (30. Juli 2007)

@ Lev

Gut gemacht bei der Mega

OZM


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Juli 2007)

Gratulation, Herr Lev Yakushko!!! 
7. Platz Junioren   
(145. in der Gesamtwertung)

http://www.internet-diffusion-2.com/photos/pdf/85.pdf


----------



## Levty (30. Juli 2007)

Als erstes: Eva, alles Gute!!! Warst du wieder betrunken in der Hecke?

Zum Rennen:
Wow, alter Schwede gehts hier zur Sache! Wollte grad sagen, dass der 7. nur AK ist und nicht gesammt, allerdings bin ich sau zufrieden mit dem 145. Platz.

-
Vorweg ein Telefonat mit Martin:
I: "Hey Martin, wieso hast du die teuerste Buchung? Alle anderen haben nur 82â¬ bezahlt, du 90â¬?"
M: "Hm, keine Ahnung, ich hab einfach mal alles angeklickt, kann ja kein FranzÃ¶sisch"
-
Der Aufpreis war fÃ¼r den Megavalanche Sprint. Ein reines DH Rennen (alter war die Strecke krass  ) Ã¼ber c.a. 400hm. Meine Zeiten: 6:01 und 5:44. Siegerzeit: 4:20
Von c.a. 300 Startern war ich c.a. 220.
Hat aber am meisten SpaÃ gemacht von der Woche und ich bin dankbar fÃ¼r Martins FranzÃ¶sischunkenntnisse 

Zum Mega selbst:
Mein Ziel habe ich mir am DI gesetzt: Komm ins Hauptfeld.
Um ins Hauptfeld zu kommen, muss man sich qualifizieren: Es starten immer 200 fahrer auf einer anderen Strecke und fahren es unter sich aus. Geordnet wird nach Startnummern. Von 1 bis 201, dann 202 bis 402, etc... Ich war Nr. 285, also Mittelfeld. Bei dem Rennen habe ich ordentlich am Gashahn gedreht und auf den schmalen Trails Leute Ã¼berholt. Ich habe mir sogar eine Klingel ans Rad geschraubt . Die brachte 3 PlÃ¤tze. Bei der Quali gab es einen kurzen Uphill, da habe ich aber erstaunlich wenig PlÃ¤tze gut gemacht. Aber ok... Habe dann im Rennen den 34. Platz gemacht mit 35:36 Minuten. Siegerzeit: 29:XX Minuten.

Beim Rennen gab es einen FrÃ¼hstart von den Profis, dann laute âBuuuhâ Rufe vom gesammten Starterfeld.  Den zweiten Start habe ich leichte verpennt, aber wurde dann von hinten nach vorne gedrÃ¼ckt. Wenn da so 200 andere Radler von hinten anrollen ist das echt ein Feeling. Im Schnee wollte ich die Auf-dem-Arsch-runter-rutsch-Technik anwenden. Allerdings habe ich es geschafft im Sattel zu bleiben und bin runtergefahren. Habe gemerkt dass die Hangabtriebskraft hÃ¶her war als meine Bremsleistung (aka ich wurde immer schneller ) und lies die Bremse los. Schoss nach dem Schnee ins GerÃ¶llfeld und Ã¼berschlug mich, landete aber wieder im Schnee. Nahm unterwegs noch zwei Konkurrenten vom Bike . Aufgerappelt und bis zum nÃ¤chsten Schneehang gelaufen, dann hab ich mich auf den Arsch geworfen und bin runtergerutsch... echt, die beste Technik im Schneefeld . Dann aufs Rad geschwungen und Richtung Gletscher geradelt. Bin relativ schnell auf den Gletscher zugefahren, musste nach links ziehen weil sich vor mir welche lang gemacht haben und sich deren RÃ¤der ineinander verhackt haben. Tja, Eis und Kurvenlage vertragen sich nicht so toll, also rutschte ich kurz darauf durch das eiskalte Wasser auf die beiden anderen gestÃ¼rzten zu . So ging das den halben Gletscher lang. Hab dann zugesehen, wie es den anderen erging. Biker A rappelt sich auf, Biker B schieÃt mit 30 Sachen auf den Gletscher zu, Biker A und Biker B knallen zusammen und rutschen von ihren RÃ¤dern weiter weg. ZurÃ¼cklaufen = ZusammenstoÃ mit anderen Fahrern riskieren. Chaotischer Haufen, hat aber unglaublich viel SpaÃ gemacht. Irgendwann gings ins GerÃ¶llfeld und dann in die Mondlandschaft... Und dann auf den Trail. Ãber uns war der Filmhubschrauber, und als das Feld in dem Ich fuhr dem Hubschrauber nÃ¤herte, fliegt er direkt Ã¼ber den Trail (c.a. 10m HÃ¶he) und alle machen den FuÃ aus dem Pedal und stÃ¼tzen sich ab, weil wir buchstÃ¤blich platt gemacht wurden  Naja, da das ganze Feld ausgebremst wurde, war es mir recht.
Irgendwann, 5km Trails bergab weiter, rutschte mein Hinterrad den vom Trail ab und ich zog das Bike grad noch hoch, bin aber mit dem Oberschenkel in den Gegenhand gerast. Die Leute hinter mir stauten sich, und der direkt hinter mir sauste mir voll rein. Naja, blutender Oberschenkel und ein weniger glÃ¼cklicher Lev auf dem Trail . Egal. Danach ging es passabel weiter, kÃ¶nnte aber besser sein. Die BergaufstÃ¼cke machten mir Probleme, da ich nicht richtig drÃ¼cken konnte wegen dem Schlag in den Oberschnkel. Dann verlor ich noch einen Sprint gegen einen anderen auf der Wiesenpassage. Dann kam die Baumgrenze, Wiesen, und zum Schluss der Wald mit vielen Steilkurven und kurzen Stichen und Wurzeln â Heimspiel. Beim Training war ich schon am Limit gefahren und es war GEIL wie die Reifen gleichzeitig in den Gegenhang rutschten, also ob man die Kontrolle verloren hat, aber dann doch wieder nicht . Vor dem Ziel versuchte mich noch einer auszusprinten (StraÃe, c.a. 300m) war allerdings nix. Hab ihm ordentlich den Weg versperrt und meine 36-11 Ãbersetzung von hinten gezeigt. Zeit fÃ¼r 2700hm Downhill und  kurze Stiche bergauf: Eine Stunde und sieben Minuten. Keine Ahnung was der Sieger hat, ist mir auch Schnuppe. Ich hatte meinen SpaÃ, und fÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes Jahr stehts auch aufm dem Plan.
@Martin: Danke! NÃ¤chstes Jahr vll zusammen? Eine Woche davor die Mountain of Hell? Auch ein Downhill Marathon .

@Alle:
Danke fÃ¼r die GlÃ¼ckwÃ¼nsche. War selber baff, dass ich so weit vorne mitmischen konnte.


----------



## atomica (30. Juli 2007)

hey lev, echt eine super leistung! bin stolz auf dich 
samstag pfalz?


----------



## eL (30. Juli 2007)

er iss wieder daaaaa ;-)

so wie lev grad haben sich die russischen kugelstoßerinnen bei olympia gefreut.

du alter kamikaze


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juli 2007)

Also auch von mir alles gute an LEV! Gute Leistung! Du solltest wirklich mal drüber nachdenken DH-Rennen zu fahren.... Du hast echt potenzial!


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juli 2007)

@lev:   
klasse bericht, man hört echt raus, das du deinen spass hattest! 
und gut, das du mitgefahren bist, ich hätte bestimmt doppelt so lange gebraucht. und, das nächste mal mit oberschenkel- protektoren?

war es beim start oben wirklich so kalt, wie alle behauptet haben?
und was echt krass ist: du warst ja schneller als michael und daniel!!!



mal was anderes: wie ich gerade auf einer nachrichten - homepage gelesen habe, wurden neue blutbeutel beim spanischen doping- arzt fuentes gefunden. diese sind wie die anderen auch mit code- namen beschriftet, und die namen sind üblicherweise die des hundes des blutspenders. und jetzt steht auf einem beutel: LUNA!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> mal was anderes: wie ich gerade auf einer nachrichten - homepage gelesen habe, wurden neue blutbeutel beim spanischen doping- arzt fuentes gefunden. diese sind wie die anderen auch mit code- namen beschriftet, und die namen sind üblicherweise die des hundes des blutspenders. und jetzt steht auf einem beutel: LUNA!!!


----------



## THBiker (31. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> mal was anderes: wie ich gerade auf einer nachrichten - homepage gelesen habe, wurden neue blutbeutel beim spanischen doping- arzt fuentes gefunden. diese sind wie die anderen auch mit code- namen beschriftet, und die namen sind üblicherweise die des hundes des blutspenders. und jetzt steht auf einem beutel: LUNA!!!



bei dem, den ich kenne ist höchstens der hund gedopt   ....sonst kann ich mir das Gebelle mit den Steinen nicht erklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (31. Juli 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> bei dem, den ich kenne ist höchstens der hund gedopt   ....sonst kann ich mir das Gebelle mit den Steinen nicht erklären



genau ... er ist sozusagen *stoned*!

@lev:
klasse bericht, super ritt! ohne defekt an mann und machine anzukommen ist ja schon nicht so ganz einfach und dann auch noch mit dem guten resultat ...!


----------



## OZM (2. August 2007)

ob es sowas

http://skoften.net/index/item/ochtendgymnastiek_14

auch fürs Gelände gib?

OZM


----------



## el Zimbo (2. August 2007)

N.I.C.E...

-mit größeren Rollen und Federung
-Bremsen

...eigentlich finde ich zwei Räder besser für's Gelände,
aber der Gude scheint ordentlich schnell zu rollen - R.E.S.P.E.C.T.


----------



## OZM (2. August 2007)

und einen Helm braucht der auch nicht

wenns den in die Steinpfosten am Strassenrand (t = 00:30) reinwickelt, kann man Hirn und Darm nicht mehr auseinander halten - egal was er vorher auf dem Kopf hatte.

OZM


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. August 2007)

Hier läßt sich auch nur sagen, no risk, no fun. Nur ob ich so etwas als fun ansehen kann  Aber er/sie trägt wenigstens einen Helm.


----------



## easymtbiker (2. August 2007)

TRINKPROBLEME...





a1-b2-c3-d4! es dauerte etwas bis ich die DIAGONALE ERÖFFNUNG nach dr. oettinger verstanden hatte, aber dann: einfach und effektiv!


und: 
kontrolliert trinken heisst aufhören, wenn es am besten schmeckt:






merke: alkohol-abstinenz löst auch keine probleme......
PROST!


----------



## Kelme (2. August 2007)

Schach matt!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. August 2007)

Nicht schlecht...Bierkasten-Vier-Gewinnt - merk ich mir für die nächste Party


----------



## easymtbiker (3. August 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Schach matt!



der spruch geht anders: schach matt in 20 zügen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (3. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> der spruch geht anders: schach matt in 20 zügen!


Pendant. 


K.



















Na ... und..... wie geht's weiter?


----------



## OZM (3. August 2007)

hab gerade en bissl mit YouTube gespielt






Na dann bis morgen

Oliver


----------



## der-tick.de (3. August 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> hab gerade en bissl mit YouTube gespielt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gardasee?


----------



## OZM (3. August 2007)

jepp


----------



## THBiker (3. August 2007)

OZM schrieb:


> jepp



   
schön das Seil zum festhalten


----------



## Tobsn (5. August 2007)

Martin unser alter Racer hat wieder zugeschlagen.
11ter Platz bei den 24h von Duisburg als Single.

Respekt    
Oder halt krank! 385km!!!

http://services.datasport.com/2007/mtb/duisburg/RANG090.HTM

Aber warum stehen da bei Jahrgang vier Fragezeichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (5. August 2007)

@tobsn:

- ich bin nicht alt
- ja, ich bin single. interessierte frauen können sich bei mir melden 
- jahrgang 1970. hab nix zu verbergen! 
- merci!

ok, immerhin  hab ich noch  n bisschen humor behalten. das rennen verlief für mich sehr enttäuschend und auf platz 11 bin ich nicht stolz....
naja, hier der ausführliche bericht:
24h duisburg


----------



## Tobsn (5. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ....auf platz 11 bin ich nicht stolz....


----------



## easymtbiker (5. August 2007)

ja, so isses halt. hab letztes jahr dort 61 runden gedreht und da die strecke etwas kürzer und einfacher war, wollte ich dieses jahr etwas mehr fahren. aber nur 50 erreicht....


----------



## Tobsn (10. August 2007)

Was geht? 
Diesen Samstag keine AWP Tour?
Wie wärs mit Edenkoben, Rietburg rocken?

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. August 2007)

Na dann lass uns doch um 1000 in Maikammer treffen, oder willst du noch südlicher. Hab eben "versucht" mit unserem Flugtier zu telefonieren, der stand aber auf der Leiter. Nein nicht Leitung  Wird sicher auch dabei sein.


----------



## der-tick.de (10. August 2007)

würde auch gern wieder... bin aber in Nordeutschland... Genauer gesagt im Harz.


----------



## Franz/K3 (10. August 2007)

Also wenn morgen Braunlage und Maikammer zur Wahl stehen, entscheide ich mich für Maikammer 10:00 Uhr!


----------



## der-tick.de (10. August 2007)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Also wenn morgen Braunlage und Maikammer zur Wahl stehen, entscheide ich mich für Maikammer 10:00 Uhr!



Wer hat Braunlage im Angebot?  
Ich hab Hahnenklee und Schulenberg im Angebot.


----------



## Tobsn (10. August 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Na dann lass uns doch um 1000 in Maikammer treffen, oder willst du noch südlicher. ..




Hab mich mit Wolfman-66 auf 10:00 Uhr Edenkoben Parkplätze am Tennisplatz geeinigt.
Einfach von Edenkoben Ruchtung Wald fahren und dann links runter zu den Tennisplätzen.





Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Levty (10. August 2007)

INTERNET! 
Achja: Nimmt mich wer am SO mit? *liebguck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (11. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> lev: krass! ich will jetzt nen fetten bericht mit pics sehen!!!!


Den Bericht habt ihr ja schon, jetzt habe ich endlich ein paar Bilder gefunden:
Sprint Avalanche:








Training für die Mega:



(Sieht gefährlich aus, aber nichts passiert )

Qualifikation für die Mega:






Und das Rennen:







Wen es nicht interessiert, einfach runterscrollen


----------



## Bastiaan (11. August 2007)

sind von dienstag bis sonntag schon touren angesagt? würd gern wieder i-wo mitfahren. muss unbedingt mein bike mal wieder bewegen, war nämlich die letzten 2 wochen bikelos


----------



## Flugrost (11. August 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> (Sieht gefährlich aus, aber nichts passiert )



Sieht sehr geil aus, weitermachen!


----------



## BikinPie (11. August 2007)

@ Lev: 

Das Schneebild erinnert mich an meine einBein raushalten zum Stabilisieren Methode im Winter - beide Beine ist natürlich viel stabiler und absolut end elegant   

Sebastian


----------



## Levty (11. August 2007)

BikinPie schrieb:


> @ Lev:
> 
> Das Schneebild erinnert mich an meine einBein raushalten zum Stabilisieren Methode im Winter - beide Beine ist natürlich viel stabiler und absolut end elegant
> 
> Sebastian


Ja, und Bauch auf den Sattel, damit das HR Grip hat.

Wie gesagt, beim Rennen entweder im Sattel bleiben oder aufm Arsch runterrutschen. Geht hier bei uns eher nicht, da viele Steine im Boden... na ihr wisst schon


----------



## dave (11. August 2007)

Hey Lev, jetzt nicht ausruhen! Du hast doch noch Ferien, oder?  
Aus dem Vertrider-Forum:



> an alle freeride-ausdauerjunkies,
> 
> bei der 07er bikeridestrophy sind noch startplätze frei.
> 
> ...



Hab' vorhin tatsächlich ein wenig überlegt, ob man da nicht mal teilnehmen sollte. Nächstes WE sind wir allerdings in Ischgl. Aber mit ordentlich Training nächstes Jahr ...?


----------



## strandi (11. August 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Hey Lev, jetzt nicht ausruhen! Du hast doch noch Ferien, oder?
> Aus dem Vertrider-Forum:
> 
> 
> ...



heftiges teil  reizt mich ja aber schon ein wenig


----------



## Levty (11. August 2007)

Wenn ich nächstes Jahr tatsächlich an diesen Rennen teilnehmen sollte, würde ich da mitfahren. Evtl mit einem leichteren Bike . Das Ding ist mir echt eine Nummer zu heftig. 2500hm hoch und 6000 runner. OK, das 2. gerne, aber das erste . . .


----------



## dave (11. August 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenn ich nächstes Jahr tatsächlich an diesen Rennen teilnehmen sollte, würde ich da mitfahren.



Ich glaub' davon geht man bei einer Teilnahme auch meistens aus!  



Levty schrieb:


> Evtl mit einem leichteren Bike . Das Ding ist mir echt eine Nummer zu heftig. 2500hm hoch und 6000 runner. OK, das 2. gerne, aber das erste . . .



Ist halt ein echtes Enduro-Race. Aber hauptsache es geht deutlich mehr bergab als bergauf!  

@Strandi:
Für Dich natürlich noch schwieriger die Höhenmeter zu trainieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (11. August 2007)

dave schrieb:


> @Strandi:
> Für Dich natürlich noch schwieriger die Höhenmeter zu trainieren ...



gegenwind ersetzt steigungen


----------



## Levty (11. August 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Ich glaub' davon geht man bei einer Teilnahme auch meistens aus!


Diese Rennen = Downhill Marathons
Nicht Diese*s* Rennen


----------



## easymtbiker (12. August 2007)

ähm.... hab die bedienungsanleitung zu dem rennen kurz überflogen... gibts da ne zeitmessung/ geht es da um zeit? oder volksradfahren mit stempel?

und bei den höhenmetern... da ist zu überlegen, ob man mit nem race-bike vielleicht schneller ist als mit nem 18kg- oversize- fr....


----------



## dave (12. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ähm.... hab die bedienungsanleitung zu dem rennen kurz überflogen... gibts da ne zeitmessung/ geht es da um zeit? oder volksradfahren mit stempel?



Hab's jetzt nicht durchgelesen, aber Harald hatte mir mal von erzählt. Demnach geht's schon um die Zeit und das Stempeln dient nur der Kontrolle. 



easymtbiker schrieb:


> und bei den höhenmetern... da ist zu überlegen, ob man mit nem race-bike vielleicht schneller ist als mit nem 18kg- oversize- fr....



Mit dem Liteville war Harald letztes o. vorletztes Mal Zweiter! Ich glaub' das stellt tatsächlich die goldene Mitte zwischen Deinen beiden Extremen dar.


----------



## easymtbiker (12. August 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Ich glaub' das stellt tatsächlich die goldene Mitte zwischen Deinen beiden Extremen dar.


race-ht mit big betty und 200mm- doppelbrückengabel?


----------



## strandi (12. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> race-ht mit big betty und 200mm- doppelbrückengabel?



auf jeden fall keine super tacky reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. August 2007)

Haha, Lev hat noch einen PC, geballte SPAM Power auf zwei Rechnern...


----------



## easymtbiker (14. August 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Haha, Lev hat noch einen PC, geballte SPAM Power auf zwei Rechnern...


oje.... vom 2. pc werden die beiträge auch nicht sinnvoller.......  

hör auf mich zu gruscheln!


----------



## Levty (14. August 2007)

Hehehe 
Die Eva war wenigstens so nett und hat mich zurückgegruschelt! Aber die ist auch viel süßer als du 

Wann bist du bei ULP? Brauche dein Bus vll am WE


----------



## easymtbiker (14. August 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wann bist du bei ULP? Brauche dein Bus vll am WE


zu spät! bin schon halb auf dem weg zum frequency!    
bin leider erst wieder in 1,5 wochen in hd!


----------



## Levty (14. August 2007)

Dann hau rein. Übersteh das gut, nicht dass ich auf deine Bikes aufpassen muss 
*hust


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. August 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> nicht dass ich auf deine Bikes aufpassen muss
> *hust



Maddin hat doch nichts gescheites im Stall... ups.... tschüsss und schnell weg  
Auch von mir viel Erfolg in den Bergen.


----------



## Levty (15. August 2007)

Frequncy hat weder was mit Bikes noch mit Bergen zu tun 
Aber in deinem Alter kann man das nicht wissen... *duckunweg*


----------



## Don Stefano (15. August 2007)




----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. August 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Aber in deinem Alter kann man das nicht wissen... *duckunweg*


Stimmt, und ich will es auch gar nicht mehr wissen.


----------



## el Zimbo (15. August 2007)

...liest sich teilweise sehr gut, die Playlist.
(Tool, NIN, Trail Of Dead...)
Ich dachte die Ärzte wären tot???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (15. August 2007)

Jaja die Ärzte


			
				Farin schrieb:
			
		

> blablabla...Rock am Ring letztes gemeinsames Konzert...blablabla


Jedem das seine. Finde es aber gut, dass die noch als Band auftreten .
Und bin neidisch auf Martin...dieser Sack


----------



## Bastiaan (16. August 2007)

neues zum thema snakebite:

http://www.break.com/pictures/48aug1414.html

http://www.break.com/pictures/48aug1415.html


----------



## Levty (16. August 2007)

Ich dachte deine Ferien sind rum?


----------



## Bastiaan (16. August 2007)

1. schnauze lev
2. nein montag erst


----------



## der-tick.de (16. August 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> 1. schnauze lev
> 2. nein montag erst


Willst du eL Konkurenz machen, oder warum schlägst du so einen Ton an?


----------



## Bastiaan (16. August 2007)

nee nee, der lev hat das alles verdient


----------



## Levty (16. August 2007)

Womit denn?


----------



## atomica (21. August 2007)

unser "kleiner" russe hat heut geburtstag! 

   ALLES GUTE LEV UND FEIER SCHÖN ORDENTLICH (aber das muss man dir bestimmt nicht zweimal sagen  )


----------



## dave (21. August 2007)

glückwunsch lev! 

und hier noch ein bmx-vid  als geschenk für den kleinen. nur so als weitere anregung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (21. August 2007)

Alles Gute, Lev!


----------



## strandi (21. August 2007)

happy burtzeltach und nastrovje und so weiter...


----------



## zena (21. August 2007)

alles gute zum purzeltach lev
sei brav und sag deiner mama endlich die wahrheit über dein hobby


----------



## Berggams (21. August 2007)

Was sehen meine noch müden Augen da?
Der Lev hat heute Brutzeltag   
Na denn auch aus der Freiburger Ecke die besten Glückwünsche


----------



## el Zimbo (21. August 2007)

LEV!!!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. August 2007)

Na da kommt doch auch von mir ein herzlicher Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Lass dich reichlich beschenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (21. August 2007)

nadann dann mal herzlichen glückgewünsch herr lev


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2007)

jo alda,auch von mir alles Gute 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Tobsn (21. August 2007)

Rahmen- und Felgenbruch Lev!!!


----------



## MIBO (21. August 2007)

auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## zena (21. August 2007)

so jetzt mal genug der schmeicheleien  der lev ist jetzt im 7ten himmel und genießt das älterwerden. happy birthday auch vom karsten 

soll ich euch mal was erzähln?
die zena kriegt ein neu aufgebautes altes bike 
wie das geht? na man nehme einen alten cheetah rahmen und baue voll die fetten schweren parts rein und fertig ist ne bikepark-schleuder 
bin gespannt wie es aussieht wenn es fertig ist. ob das ding mit ner 150er Z1
noch den berg hoch geht eva bekommt dann besste unterstützung an der hinteren front.

grüße 
zena


----------



## Berggams (22. August 2007)

hey zena,

ich hab so das Gefühl, dass du dir letztes WE eine hartnäckige Bikeparkinfektion zugezogen hast  
Vorsicht, wenn das nicht ordentlich auskuriert wird, besteht Suchtgefahr


----------



## zena (22. August 2007)

ja da könnste recht haben volker... 
infiziert hab ich mich schon ein wenig...das heißt aber nicht dass ich es  jedes wochenende praktizieren werde. bikeparks sind ne nette abwechslung und jeder kommt auf seinen spaß. so wie ich es festgestellt habe verbessern bikeparks auch beziehungen ist doch klar...kasi meckert nicht dass er so lange bergauf fahren muss und ich kann auch gut das runterfahren üben. 
wahrscheinlich hatte ich am sonntag den größten bremsbelagverschleiß aber auch großen spaß.
...daher nutzte ich die lange heimfahrt im auto um ideen zu spinnen 
...da war doch noch irgendwo im keller so ein verstaubter cheetah-rahmen das war früher mein tourenbike: cheetah amazon (ähnlich wie der mountainspirit) kasi meint mit ner anderen anlenkwippe kriegt man bissle mehr federweg hin und dann hat mein lieber mann gestern ne großbestellung bei bike-mailorder gemacht über: fox vanila r-dämpfer, marzocchi z1 sport eta 150er gabel, hayes-bremsen, vorderes laufrad ne dt 440er nabe mit ex5,1 felge und hinten meíne alte sun ringle nabe mit sos felge. es wird ein patchwork verschiedener komponenten und nicht grad mit supermodell-gewicht (weil ich das auch nicht vorweisen kann )
...s`wird ein nettes hochzeitstag-geschenk andere frauen kriegen einen sündhaft teuren diamant in den ehering ich begnüg mich mit "pimp my old ride"
...und es hat noch ein vorteil: wenn ich dann langsamer fahre krieg ich auch die nettigkeiten mancher rr-fahrer besser mit 

aufklärung für nicht-insider: es ergab sich am samstag auf dem rückweg vom trail zum campingplatz nach kirchzarten dass wir (ca. 7 leutz) durch einer 30er zone etwas nebeneinander fuhren und wie immer frohen mutes waren. die mannschaft war in zwei gruppen geteilt: die racies vorne (kasi, tina, volker et moi) und die gondlies hinten( atomica, bumble, kuno). aus dem nichts überholt ein rr-fahrer - der nicht so frohen mutes war wie wir - die gondlies und aufgrund des paralellfahrens bekommen diese an die backe gedrückt "was soll der sch... könnt ihr net hintereinander fahrn?" der frohe mut war verschwunden und die gondlies meinten nur ganz nett "du ar...fi...r, rr-schwu..., " anscheinend war der rr-kollege doch nicht sooo schnell dass er diese worte mitbekam und holte schnell die racies-gruppe ein. auf diesen paar metern aufholstrecke fielen ihm viele gemeinheiten ein und er sagte zu den racies " hey ihr pis..er, braucht ihr ne gondel um hochzukommen oder wirds noch was"? da die racies überhaupt nix mitgekriegt haben was in der hinteren gondlie gruppe abgegangen ist waren sie erstaunt über die aus dem heiteren himmel kommende reaktion des rr-fahrers auf dem campingplatz gabs dann die auflösung des rätsels und viel gelächter 

so genug gespamt...
bussi
zena


----------



## Levty (22. August 2007)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!

Und an Zena: Hätte dir auch zu der Z1 geraten. Gute Entscheidung.
Am Anfang wird sie noch schlecht ansprechen, aber dann wird diese butterweich


----------



## el Zimbo (23. August 2007)

Wie wär's am Samstag mit der Spitzkehren-Tour ab dem Gemüseparkplatz?
Wie immer 10:00 Uhr?


----------



## zena (23. August 2007)

geht bei mir nicht hab mich für ne tour in rodalben entschieden auf dem felswanderweg...pssssst net weiter sagen...ist verboten 

was macht eigentlich der maddin? schon lange kein lebenszeichen erhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berggams (23. August 2007)

...sind Männerehen jetzt eigentlich legal? 
Falls ja, hätte ich in einem Jahr endlich mein Nicolai Helius ST-Rahmen 
Keine Angst Carsten, die restlichen parts habe ich schon 

@zena,

wenn das bike fertig ist, steht vermutlich eine Jungfernfahrt D ) an, odda?
Falls lac blanc hier den Zuschlag finden sollte, könnt ihr euch ja kurz bei mir melden. Vielleicht sieht man sich dann mal wieder.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. August 2007)

zena schrieb:


> geht bei mir nicht hab mich für ne tour in rodalben entschieden auf dem felswanderweg...pssssst net weiter sagen...ist verboten



Würde ich mir für das Wochenende überlegen, da du Fremdkontakt mit Zweibeinern bekommen könntest.  und der Weg ziemlich schmal ist.


----------



## Flugrost (23. August 2007)

Jepp, Sa gehts oft um die Kurve.
G/A


----------



## el Zimbo (23. August 2007)

Wie schauts bei euch am Sonntag aus - Bock auf Besame Mucho?
Alternativ können wir das auch auf Samstag verschieben...


----------



## fitze (23. August 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...felswanderweg...pssssst net weiter sagen...ist verboten
> 
> 
> > Ich bin auf dem Weg bisher höchstens 3-4 Wanderern begenet. Man trifft mehr Mountainbiker. Ich glaub jeder andere "Hüttentrail" im PW ist stärker frequentiert, von daher....
> ...


----------



## el Zimbo (23. August 2007)

...da ist was dran - ich hatte bisher auch eher wenig Kontakt wenn ich dort war.
Am Besten fahrt ihr das Ding um Uhrzeigersinn, so fand ich ihn besser.
Dieses Jahr (bisher war ich jedes Jahr einmal dort) fand ich den Weg allerdings langweilig,
was wohl daran liegt, dass ich mittlerweile gut genug in Form bin, um nicht auf dem Zahnfleisch zum Auto zurück zu kriechen...
Es geht halt dauernd hoch und runter, permanent pedalieren und den Schwung mitnehmen ist angesagt.
Technisch ist da fast gar nichts schwieriges drin, aber schön isses und die ganzen 46 km sind schon eine kleine Herausforderung.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. August 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> die ganzen 46 km sind schon eine kleine Herausforderung.



Das macht Zena absichtlich, damit ihr Kasi abends auf dem Zahnfleisch geht


----------



## Tobsn (23. August 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...Technisch ist da fast gar nichts schwieriges drin, aber schön isses und die ganzen 46 km sind schon eine kleine Herausforderung...



2:46


----------



## el Zimbo (23. August 2007)

ANGEBER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. August 2007)

Tobsn meint sicher mit 2 Leuten 46 Std


----------



## Tobsn (23. August 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ANGEBER!


Der macht nun mal erst richtig Spass, wenn man mit Zug und Speed durchzieht.  
Da durchzuwippen  ne, da gibt es besseres  




wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Tobsn meint sicher mit 2 Leuten 46 Std


Und wer war der Zweite, weswegen es so lang gedauert hat? 
Freiwillige vor.


----------



## Kelme (23. August 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> Tobsn - Personaltrainer und *Fit ****er*



Was hat dich denn geritten, unbedingt im Lager der Fit****er einen Pflock in den Boden zu rammen? Radspocht ist tot. Es lebe der Radspaß!


K.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. August 2007)

Tobsn muss seine ganzen "Sackpflaster" irgendwie verbrauchen


----------



## Bogie (23. August 2007)

Diesmal melde ich mich hiermit hochoffiziell für Samsdach an!
Gruß Bogie


----------



## strandi (23. August 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Tobsn muss seine ganzen "Sackpflaster" irgendwie verbrauchen



kann mir gerne welche abgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (23. August 2007)

...na dann möchte ich hier nochmal hochoffiziell wegen Sonntag/Besame Mucho anklingeln.  
Ich war letzte Woche dort und muss die eine oder andere Stelle nochmal üben.  
Immerhin fahr ich eine Woche später schon (zum ersten Mal) im alpinen Gelände.


----------



## Bogie (23. August 2007)

Klar bin ich am Sonntag in meinem Heimatrevier dabei!
Laß uns üben und die Unfreundlichkeiten der Wanderer ertragen.........
Bogie


----------



## rohstrugel (23. August 2007)

Bogie schrieb:


> Klar bin ich am Sonntag in meinem Heimatrevier dabei!
> Laß uns üben und die Unfreundlichkeiten der Wanderer ertragen.........
> Bogie


Ich hatte am Besame noch nie eine Begegnung mit einem unfreundlichen Wanderer 
Viel Fun noch beim üben


----------



## eL (23. August 2007)

du sprichst ja auch ihre sprache


----------



## rohstrugel (23. August 2007)

eL schrieb:


> du sprichst ja auch ihre sprache


Dort wird badisch, und nicht schwäbisch gschätzt


----------



## JeTho (23. August 2007)

Ich geh schonmal in Deckung.

Ist Besame Mucho hinter Karlsruhe? 
Und was meint ihr mit üben? Gehts um Abwärtsspaß oder Kondition?

Gruß   Thorsten


----------



## zena (23. August 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> 2:46



tja tobsn, deine zeit kann ich nicht schlagen aber ich bin auch mit nem bockschweren blumenfahrrad unterwegs  das ding wiegt seit der letzten ausfahrt 14,8kg...und das in rahmengröße s 

keine sorge ich werde mich nett und zuvorkommend benehmen an samstag damit kein wanderer zu schaden kommt  

viel spaß beim biken 

zena


----------



## Speedbullit (24. August 2007)

14,8 kg das ist ja fast ein rennrad


----------



## Levty (24. August 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> Gehts um Abwärtsspaß oder Kondition?
> 
> Gruß   Thorsten


Beides. Aber in erster Linie Abwärtsspaß.


----------



## easymtbiker (27. August 2007)

zena schrieb:


> das ding wiegt seit der letzten ausfahrt 14,8kg...und das in rahmengröße s


tja, du könntest auch mal wieder den ganzen dreck runter kratzen, dann wird es vielleicht n paar kilo leichter....

es gibt nix schlimmeres als leute, die mit einem dreckigem bike zum treffpunkt kommen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> es gibt nix schlimmeres als leute, die mit einem dreckigem bike zum treffpunkt kommen.......


Was ist denn mit dir passiert


----------



## zena (27. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> tja, du könntest auch mal wieder den ganzen dreck runter kratzen, dann wird es vielleicht n paar kilo leichter....
> 
> es gibt nix schlimmeres als leute, die mit einem dreckigem bike zum treffpunkt kommen.......



oh maddin...mein rad ist blitze-blank sauber, im vergleich zu deinem 
die samstag-tour aufm fww war suuper geil, kaum wanderer dafür wunderschöne trails zugegeben zum schluss war ich bissle seekrank vom auf und ab:kotz: aber echt einmalig schön dort 

ach noch was: geht jemand von euch zur eurobike am sonntag?
wir schon...möchte jemand autogramme von den marzocchi-girls?  zugegeben ich fahr da nur wegen den neuen klammotten hin, wen interessiert schon die neue technik


----------



## easymtbiker (27. August 2007)

zena schrieb:


> möchte jemand autogramme von den marzocchi-girls?  zugegeben ich fahr da nur wegen den neuen klammotten hin


 die neuen klamotten der marzocchi-girs? da gibt es meines erachtens nich viel zu sehen (ausser haut...) deswegen würde ich nicht so weit fahren.....


----------



## Flugrost (28. August 2007)

*@*






































bring uns doch ein Zocchigirl mit...


----------



## der-tick.de (28. August 2007)

zena schrieb:


> oh maddin...mein rad ist blitze-blank sauber, im vergleich zu deinem
> die samstag-tour aufm fww war suuper geil, kaum wanderer dafür wunderschöne trails zugegeben zum schluss war ich bissle seekrank vom auf und ab:kotz: aber echt einmalig schön dort
> 
> ach noch was: geht jemand von euch zur eurobike am sonntag?
> wir schon...möchte jemand autogramme von den marzocchi-girls?  zugegeben ich fahr da nur wegen den neuen klammotten hin, wen interessiert schon die neue technik


Vergiß nicht die German Answer Mädels in Lack und Leder!


----------



## Optimizer (28. August 2007)

zena schrieb:


> die samstag-tour aufm fww war suuper geil, kaum wanderer dafür wunderschöne trails zugegeben zum schluss war ich bissle seekrank vom auf und ab:kotz: aber echt einmalig schön dort




Warum sagts du mir nicht Bescheid, dass du da bist?
Obwohl, als ich am Samstag aufem Balkon die Sonne angebetet habe, hörte ich irgendein Geschnatter aus dem Wald...

Gruß
Der der unter dem fww wohnt...


----------



## zena (28. August 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Warum sagts du mir nicht Bescheid, dass du da bist?
> Obwohl, als ich am Samstag aufem Balkon die Sonne angebetet habe, hörte ich irgendein Geschnatter aus dem Wald...
> 
> Gruß
> Der der unter dem fww wohnt...



 ich wollte dich nicht beim turteln mit deiner frau stören 
..das geschnatter kam bestimmt von der adelheid ach neee des waren die elwetritsche gell 

@all die auf pr-girls stehn: ja ich werde mein bestes tun um was für euch zu ergattern ...sind lippenstiftspuren an bechern ok? oder lieber was getragenes?


----------



## der-tick.de (28. August 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ich wollte dich nicht beim turteln mit deiner frau stören
> ..das geschnatter kam bestimmt von der adelheid ach neee des waren die elwetritsche gell
> 
> @all die auf pr-girls stehn: ja ich werde mein bestes tun um was für euch zu ergattern ...sind lippenstiftspuren an bechern ok? oder lieber was getragenes?


Lieber das was den Stoff getragen hat, also die Mädels.  


*Am 23.09. gibts wieder ne Besame Mucho Tour mit mir als Guide! *


----------



## el Zimbo (29. August 2007)

Hey Tick - das ist ja noch fast nen Monat hin...
Ich war die letzten beiden Sonntage dort - ich sag nur Brudesweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (29. August 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hey Tick - das ist ja noch fast nen Monat hin...
> Ich war die letzten beiden Sonntage dort - ich sag nur Brudesweg


Den bin ich bis jetzt leider nur rauf...  
Mal sehen wieviel Zeit ich dann hab.


----------



## Tobsn (4. September 2007)

*Das große Grinsen!!!*

Während es bei anderen immer darum geht, wer der Schnellste ist (hoch wie runter), war bei uns letzte Woche die Breite des Grinsens   der Maßstab.
Wer am Ende der Tour das fetteste Grinsen im Gesicht hatte war der Sieger.
Und ich kann Euch sagen, im Vinschgau war eine Woche Dauergrinsen angesagt.

Dominike und ich beim Wettgrinsen.  




Und darum Grinsen wir!!!  







Hier die Kerngruppe, die auch immer mit am Wettgrinsen war.  




Erst die Arbeit .  




...dann das Vergnügen  




Das Vinschgau hat hat alles zu bieten  
Hochgebirgstrails 




Wiesentrails. 




Wurzel und Waldtails. 




S0 Northshore mit Tempolimit  




Panoramatrails 




ganz viele Serpentinen 




Und super gemeine Bikersperren  





Mehr Bilder gibt es bei mir im Fotoalbum

Gruß :winken

Tobias  Grinsekater


----------



## Kelme (4. September 2007)

Großes Kino 

K.


P.S.: Die gezeigte Serpentine ist eine Kurve


----------



## fanta1 (4. September 2007)

geil.........


----------



## der-tick.de (4. September 2007)

Die beiden schönsten Bilder enthält er uns aber vor....


----------



## JeTho (4. September 2007)

Supergeil 
Sogar die Sonne hat für euch gelacht!!!!!!!

Ausführlichen Bericht erwarte ich bei der nächsten Ausfahrt.


Gruß   Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (4. September 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...P.S.: Die gezeigte Serpentine ist eine Kurve


Klug*******rmodus ein

Eine Serpentine ist eine Kurve um ca. 180 Grad.
Unabhängig ob Trail, Schotter oder Teer

Klug*******rmodus aus


----------



## Bastiaan (4. September 2007)

mensch da fang ich schon von den bildern an zu grinsen 
einfach nur klasse


----------



## guru39 (4. September 2007)

**supersuperschön**


----------



## UHU69 (4. September 2007)

Existieren eigentlich auch schöne Bilder vom Gäsbockbiker-Alpen-X? Wenn ja, wo???


----------



## Kelme (4. September 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Existieren eigentlich auch schöne Bilder vom Gäsbockbiker-Alpen-X? Wenn ja, wo???


Alles schlechte Bilder.
Wetter war doof. 
Keine Sonne und immer alle völlig versifft. 
Das schaut nicht gut aus.

Die paar Bilder, die es gibt (4,3 GB) vergammeln auf ein paar Laptops und DVDs. Guckt sich keiner mehr an. Niemehr.


----------



## Tobsn (4. September 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Alles schlechte Bilder.
> Wetter war doof.
> Keine Sonne und immer alle völlig versifft.
> Das schaut nicht gut aus.
> ...



Ich hab sie gesehen und sind gar nicht so schlecht wie Kelme Euch glauben machen will.


----------



## Flugrost (4. September 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Klug*******rmodus ein
> 
> Eine Serpentine ist eine Kurve um ca. 180 Grad.
> Unabhängig ob Trail, Schotter oder Teer
> ...



Man muss nicht alles glauben, was stimmt.


----------



## UHU69 (4. September 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Alles schlechte Bilder.
> Wetter war doof.
> Keine Sonne und immer alle völlig versifft.
> Das schaut nicht gut aus.
> ...



Bittebittebitte - wenigstens die drei schlechtesten hier im Fred


----------



## Kelme (4. September 2007)

Hier? Niemals!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. September 2007)

Auf diesen Routen treiben sich aber auch.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (4. September 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hier? Niemals!



Dann eben auf der Heimatseite "bike-pfalz" - dort habt ihr die Tour angekündigt.


----------



## Tobsn (4. September 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Auf diesen Routen treiben sich aber auch.........



Jetzt wird mir einiges klar ...
... das waren gar keine Biker- oder Panzersperren ...
... die sollten Wolfmann aufhalten.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (4. September 2007)

geil, die bilder sind echt gut


----------



## Kelme (4. September 2007)

Achtung! Schlechte Bilder einer spaßbefreiten Unternehmung.

Karnischer Grenzweg auf der Abfahrt nach Campolongo




Abfahrt vom Kreuzjoch zum Pragser Wildsee - am Joch den schmalen Weg nehmen und nicht den breiten, der direkt bergab führt.




Auffahrt zum Schlegeisspeicher




Abfahrt vom Dürrensteinhaus ins Schluderbachtal - Einstieg in den 37-er


----------



## UHU69 (5. September 2007)

In der Tat zum  schlechte Bilder - suche nach einem neidgrünen Smiley, finde aber leider keinen.
Hat das keinen Spaß gemacht ???


----------



## Kelme (5. September 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> ...
> Hat das keinen Spaß gemacht ???


Mal ehrlich: Wieso soll das denn Spass machen?



Jetzt stell dir vor du fährst gerade auf dem Trail wie die beiden da. Abfahrt von Piancavallo nach Aviano (das ist das Flugfeld da im Hintergrund). Etwa 1.000 Hömes handtuchbreiter Singletrail durch Wiese, Wald, Wurzeln, Steine, ... . Das soll Spass machen?


----------



## Tobsn (5. September 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Wieso soll das denn Spass machen?
> .... Etwa 1.000 Hömes handtuchbreiter Singletrail durch Wiese, Wald, Wurzeln, Steine, ...


JA, das macht Spaß.  
Schöne Bilder.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. September 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Wieso soll das denn Spass machen?
> Etwa 1.000 Hömes handtuchbreiter Singletrail durch Wiese, Wald, Wurzeln, Steine, ... . Das soll Spass machen?



Nööö. Schau euch doch mal die Leute auf den Bildern vom Kelme an. Alle haben einen verbissenen Gesichtsausdruck. Irgenwie hat da der Tobsn als Alleinunterhalter bei Blutdruckwerten um die 170 gefehlt


----------



## Kelme (5. September 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Nööö. Schau euch doch mal die Leute auf den Bildern vom Kelme an. Alle haben einen verbissenen Gesichtsausdruck...


Gerade bei den letzten beiden Bildern muss ich dir absolut recht geben. Völlig krampfig .


wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ... Irgenwie hat da der Tobsn als Alleinunterhalter bei Blutdruckwerten um die 170 gefehlt


Du bist dir ganz sicher, dass du mit 170 Blutdruck meinst?


Edit meint: Wenn ich Puls 170 fahre, sehe ich den Tobsn nicht mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (5. September 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> ....
> Edit meint: Wenn ich Puls 170 fahre, sehe ich den Tobsn nicht mehr ...


Kommst ihm dann nicht mehr hinterher wenn er gerade sein GA1 Training macht, was?


----------



## Kelme (5. September 2007)

Ich sehe, du kennst und verstehst mich .


----------



## Speedbullit (6. September 2007)

wußte garnicht, dass der dj ötzi auch mtb fährt


----------



## strandi (6. September 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wußte garnicht, dass der dj ötzi auch mtb fährt



 genau der spruch kam mir auch in den sinn als ich das pic gesehen hab


----------



## Tobsn (6. September 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wußte garnicht, dass der dj ötzi auch mtb fährt...


Darum wird der Kollege auch "DJ" gerufen.  

Laßt Euch mal die Story erzählen wie der Kollege von einer Almbäuerin begrüßt wurde.....


----------



## UHU69 (6. September 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Darum wird der Kollege auch "DJ" gerufen.
> 
> Laßt Euch mal die Story erzählen wie der Kollege von einer Almbäuerin begrüßt wurde.....



Erzähl!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (7. September 2007)

Er meint die Fanclub-Vorsitzende Dürrensteinhaus. Er hätte alles von ihr kriegen können ... .


----------



## UHU69 (7. September 2007)

Danke für Bilder und Geschichten - Neugierde befriedigt.
Schönes Wochenende mit Spaß im Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Levty (7. September 2007)

Ha, wieder da. 
Und man siehe, im Urlaub lernt man viel dazu:
*Nohander-to-Nosedive von 7m Höhe* 




Wann geht wieder ne Tour, Jungs?


----------



## Bastiaan (7. September 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ha, wieder da.
> Und man siehe, im Urlaub lernt man viel dazu:
> *Nohander-to-Nosedive von 7m Höhe*
> 
> ...



geiles bild 

achja...sonntag eckkopf mit fanta1 und JeTho.


----------



## Levty (7. September 2007)

Danke, stimmt. Habs verpeilt.
Wie kommt man hin? Wo ist der EK eigentlich? oO
Weiß net ob ich am SO Zeit habe, letzter Ferientag und so


----------



## der-tick.de (7. September 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ha, wieder da.
> Und man siehe, im Urlaub lernt man viel dazu:
> *Nohander-to-Nosedive von 7m Höhe*
> 
> ...



Wieso springt man mit Schuhen?


----------



## Levty (7. September 2007)

Barfuß machts aua:


----------



## Bastiaan (7. September 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Danke, stimmt. Habs verpeilt.
> Wie kommt man hin? Wo ist der EK eigentlich? oO
> Weiß net ob ich am SO Zeit habe, letzter Ferientag und so



du *** hast noch ferien, und ich schon seit 3 wochen schule inkl. klassenfahrt usw.  

aber eckkopf begleiten wir dich hin, und wo treffpunkt ist steht im fred "wer fährt wann wo" 

grtz


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. September 2007)

Am Samstag ist es wieder soweit.   Wir treffen uns um 1000h zu einer gemütlichen Bikerunde in Gimmeldingen. Geplant sind mal wieder 1000 bis 2000hm und 20 bis 50km.  Ihr merkt.... es ist alles offen


----------



## Bogie (7. September 2007)

ok,
bin dabei. hoffentlich regnets net.
gruß bogie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (10. September 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburstag Jens.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. September 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## strandi (10. September 2007)

tillykke med fødselsdagen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (10. September 2007)

ist das jetzt der geburtstags fred?

jens alles gute


----------



## Levty (10. September 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburstag Jens.


Tobi, Frühstart! Du hast den 10.09 mit dem 09.10 verwechselt!


----------



## easymtbiker (10. September 2007)

ich bitte darum , die historie einzublenden....   


was anderes:

easymtbiker (08:57 PM) : besser zu früh als nie!
Levty (08:57 PM) : loool
Levty (08:57 PM) : sagen die frauen auch zu dir, nicht?
easymtbiker (08:58 PM)  :hey, lösch es einfach alles! im fourm! ;-)
Levty (08:58 PM) : wenns noch geht
easymtbiker (08:58 PM) : jep! lol!
easymtbiker (08:58 PM) : liebst du noch oder schläfst du schon?
Levty (08:59 PM) : schlafen ist umdrehen und augen zu machen
was du meinst ist f****


----------



## Levty (10. September 2007)

Uphillcontest Eberbach
Falls das jemand nicht mitverfolgt hat, ab Post nr. 117:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=241364&page=5&highlight=hunderennen

Martin Müller (21:04:11 9/10/2007)
aber weisst du was? wer *iWOz* war?

Martin Müller (21:04:35 9/10/2007)
ich vermute: 100% tobsn!

Levty (21:04:50 9/10/2007)
hab das nicht mitverfolgt damals

 Martin Müller (21:05:01 9/10/2007)
also der humor passt auf jeden fall, dann noch seine neigung.....

 Martin Müller (21:05:16 9/10/2007)
äh, gelesen hast du aber alles, oder?

 Levty (21:05:32 9/10/2007)
ne, was war das`? extra thread oder awp?

 Martin Müller (21:05:56 9/10/2007)
die geschichte mit dem uphill/ contest in eberbach. kampfhunderennen.

 Levty (21:06:02 9/10/2007)
aaaah, natürlich. da waren wir doch dabei

 Martin Müller (21:06:07 9/10/2007)
jaaaa!

 Levty (21:06:09 9/10/2007)
das, ja das hab ich mitverfolgt

 Martin Müller (21:06:20 9/10/2007)
also. oute ihn, wenn du willst! 

 Levty (21:06:22 9/10/2007)
hm, hey. ja, ich dachte schon dass das jmd ausm forum ist

 Levty (21:06:29 9/10/2007)
wozu gibts die ICQ historie 

 Martin Müller (21:06:31 9/10/2007)
immer sch;n, den lev vorzuschicken...s

 Martin Müller (21:06:36 9/10/2007)
ojeoje....

Tobi? Statement?


----------



## easymtbiker (10. September 2007)

100% tobsn:

Bike: GT Captain Crunch, *Marin Berkley Blue*, Klein Phreak


schön, wie er sich in #121 selber zitiert!


----------



## Flugrost (10. September 2007)

Erstmal alles Gute Jens!


			
				icq schrieb:
			
		

> Martin Müller (21:06:20 9/10/2007)
> also. oute ihn, wenn du willst!
> 
> Levty (21:06:22 9/10/2007)
> hm, hey. ja, ich dachte schon dass das jmd ausm forum ist



Lev, Martin, Tops! Bitte um Aufklärung - sonst könnte dieser Thread ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (11. September 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Tobi? Statement?



Unschuldig!!! 

Da sind aber welche nachtragend.
Hätte ich aber sein können.


----------



## easymtbiker (11. September 2007)

hey bäibiiieee, mäibiieeee i`m your perfect:




hey, leute, es war geil, hat tierisch spass gemacht! schöne landschaften mit knackigen aufstiegen:




tiere:  Lev, Lev!! bist du das?  





und mit so netten kolleginnen   macht es gleich doppelt spass:





das ist dh- linda. hab bisher keine frau und kaum nen typ gesehen, der so gnadenlos bergab fährt wie sie!

am reschenpass wurden wir dann mit tiefen temperaturen und tiefer schneefallgrenze überrascht:




doch keine 5h später haben wir den tag in meran bei sonnenschein ausklingen lassen:




manchmal haben wir neue wege gesucht, abseits der geplanten tour:





und so manchem war die abfahrten noch nicht schwierig genug:





das schönste tato kam von mir (hat kaum weh getan, weiss immer noch nicht, wo ich mir das geholt habe....)






am letztem tag spielten wir 10 kleine negerlein.... zum schluss wollten nur noch 6 leute mit mir zum refugio san pietro, der rest der 20- er gruppe ist nach und nach in die einfache gruppe gewechselt....





und es waren ein paar freaks von "bike & schorle" am start! richtige stimmungskanonen, die ersten im whirlpool, die letzten an der bar! 






ok, der job macht tierisch spass , aber die saison ist leider zuende...  (es sei denn, ich finde noch was im warmen ) ich freue mich auf jeden fall auf den nächsten sommer, da werde ich dann  pausenlos in den alpen unterwegs sein!


----------



## dave (11. September 2007)

welcome back!

sind das fotos von letzter woche? die tour mit OZM und rohstrugel haben wir leider am Mo wegen des Wetters abbrechen müssen. aber es war trotzdem ein schöner urlaub. hab' hier mal paar fotos gepostet ...


----------



## Tobsn (11. September 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hey bäibiiieee, mäibiieeee i`m your perfect:



Von wegen Lover, voll der Styler!!! 
Der Herr hat meine Gebete erhört, eine neue Short.


----------



## easymtbiker (11. September 2007)

dave schrieb:


> welcome back!
> 
> sind das fotos von letzter woche?


jep, war letzte woche! nachdem die wetter vorhersage grottenschlecht war, hab ich mich auf 3 tage regen eingestellt, aber es war dann doch besser als gedacht!

hey, respect für eure bilder.... wenn ich das so anschaue, dann bleibe ich wohl doch lieber bei  meinen gemütlichen level-2 touren....  

tobsn: die shorts nur für das bild und nur für dich ausgeliehen!


----------



## easymtbiker (11. September 2007)

hi freunde des bergradfahrens. und des anti-winterpokals! am samstag gibt es bei mir mal wieder traditionelles hoffest! start 18h, ihr seid herzlich eingeladen! wer noch nie bei mir war: wegbeschreibung per pm!
(wegen den fest- vorbereitungen werde ich aber nicht in die pfalz kommen können- leider....)
ok, cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (11. September 2007)

Grill Fleisch Bier
Yeah!


----------



## dave (11. September 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> jep, war letzte woche! nachdem die wetter vorhersage grottenschlecht war, hab ich mich auf 3 tage regen eingestellt, aber es war dann doch besser als gedacht!
> 
> hey, respect für eure bilder.... wenn ich das so anschaue, dann bleibe ich wohl doch lieber bei  meinen gemütlichen level-2 touren....



letzte woche haben wahrscheinlich so einige alpencrosser aufs wetter geflucht!  
aber solange man seine gute laune nicht verliert - und das scheint ja bei euch kein problem gewesen zu sein - ist's auch nur halb so schlimm. 

level-2? lev hat bei dir doch bestimmt für nächstes jahr eine tour mit level-10+x gebucht, oder?


----------



## Levty (11. September 2007)

dave schrieb:


> level-2? lev hat bei dir doch bestimmt für nächstes jahr eine tour mit level-10+x gebucht, oder?


Mindestens! Nja, im Winter gehts jetzt beim Martin mim Runterfahren wieder los, dann geht endlich mal die Himmelsleiter, wa?


----------



## Levty (12. September 2007)

Rockabend mit Martin im Teufel!!! Sau geil   Boooa! Und Lev durfte DJ spielen, YEEEAAAAHAW!!!

So, morgen Schule :kotz:...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. September 2007)

@ Dave. Geniale Bilder.  Bei deinem erstes Bild hast du dich sicher vertan, gehört bestimmt in dem November. Das sieht ja echt übel aus.


----------



## Andreas 2905 (12. September 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
Samstag werde ich wohl mal wieder eine kleinere Tour unternehmen. Ist bei euch schon was geplant? Würde gerne mal wieder den Drachenfels bearbeiten?


----------



## Bastiaan (12. September 2007)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> Samstag werde ich wohl mal wieder eine kleinere Tour unternehmen. Ist bei euch schon was geplant? Würde gerne mal wieder den Drachenfels bearbeiten?



wie schwer wäre die tour etwa(lenge, hm)? wo isn treffpunkt? würd eventuell mitfahren


----------



## easymtbiker (12. September 2007)

dave schrieb:


> level-2? lev hat bei dir doch bestimmt für nächstes jahr eine tour mit level-10+x gebucht, oder?


oje, hoffentlich nich.. oder ohne mich.. ich werde alt und vernünftig!  und bin seit anfang juni gerade 1x auf dem freerider gesessen.....


hey lev, spinner!   du bist heute nacht noch ins net gegangen? ich bin nur ins bett gefallen und hab heute morgen verschlafen...
aber nächsten oder übernächsten dienstag legen wir wieder auf!


----------



## Levty (12. September 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> aber nächsten oder übernächsten dienstag legen wir wieder auf!


Und wie wir auflegen. Und diesmal verscheuchst du nich die Frauen. Und Nasenvergleich mim Dandel war ja auch schon


----------



## zena (16. September 2007)

hallo ihr lieben 

möchte mich kurz beim martin, seiner mitbewohnerin und dem lev bedanken für das schöne hoffest am samstag abend. die musikalischen einlagen waren hart an der schmerzensgrenze, das kulinarische dafür    und das zwischenmenschliche sehr lustig 

...den heiligen sonntag verbrachten wir (eva, bumble und wir zwo) auf/um/unterhalb der burg frankenstein wo wir fleißig an der fahrtechnik arbeiteten. 
fazit: alle bäume sind noch an ihrem ort, 2 schrammen an kasis arm, fast umgefahrene kammerafrau (weil mein kasi mich in der landung angesprungen hat ) und ich hab alles in den schatten gestellt: nach richtig gut gesprungenem kicker zu schnell in die schräge gelandet und panisch auf ´ner wurzel gebremst. nosewheelie mit vollbremsung zwischen zwei erzählenden downhillern aufm forstweg zum stehn gekommen...bikersalat  boah war das peinlich, aber zum glück keine verletzten und da bewahrheitet sich der spruch wieder "power is nothing without control"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (16. September 2007)

*RUSSENDISCO*






@zena: wer bremst, verliert


----------



## zena (16. September 2007)

ich sehs grad wir haben das besste verpasst sehr seltsame choreographie des djs da war doch stoff im spiel oder?


----------



## Levty (17. September 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ich sehs grad wir haben das besste verpasst sehr seltsame choreographie des djs da war doch stoff im spiel oder?


Wenn du einen Haufen Rothaus Bier als "Stoff" bezeichnest, dann ja 

Aber schöne Geschichten vom Turm? Wo gibts die Bilder? Wäre gerne dabei gewesen...


----------



## zena (17. September 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Aber schöne Geschichten vom Turm? Wo gibts die Bilder? Wäre gerne dabei gewesen...



das war an der burg frankenstein. die bilder hat der bumble, hoffentlich postet er die bald...bin super gespannt wie hatten nur videos gemacht. diese werde ich auf cd brennen und dann kannste sie dir anschauen. aber achtung nix sensationelles drunter  DU wirst dich langweilen

grüße zena


----------



## el Zimbo (19. September 2007)

Hallösche!
Zurück aus den Alpen und der Erholungswoche danach...und schon wieder voll im Arbeitsstress :kotz: 
Wie schaut's denn bei den üblichen Verdächtigen am Wochenende aus?
Ich würd gerne den Hochberg besuchen, um zu sehen ob der obere Teil mit der Zeit wieder steiler wird  
Dann vielleicht noch die Rietburg und/oder die Kalmit...


----------



## der-tick.de (19. September 2007)

ende Oktober ist die Bikeparksaison vorbei, dann bin ich wieder dabei...  
Derzeit ist mein rechter Daumen eh geschient. Damit wird es recht schwer zu biken.


----------



## Don Stefano (19. September 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Zurück aus den Alpen und der Erholungswoche danach...


Waren die Alpen so stressig, dass du danach eine Erholungswoche gebraucht hast? Was ich am letzten Samstag über dich gehört hab, klang nicht danach als wenn du irgenwie unfit wärst.


----------



## Flugrost (19. September 2007)

Zimbo, lass Dich nicht täuschen, wir ham wie immer schlaues Zeugs erzählt.
Samstag bin ich evtl im Wasgau 5 Burgen unter die Stollen nehmen - Sonntag wär ich für den Klassiker zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. September 2007)

Hier war ja einiges los  Habe bei meiner Trekkingtour durch die Highlands feststellen müssen, dass es hier ganz schöne Weicheier gibt. Die richtigen Naturfreunde des hohen Nordens sind bei Windstärke 9 (in Worten neun) Regen, Nebel und NULL Grad auf dem Gipfel (Ben Nevis 1344m) mit kurzen Hosen und Shirt gewandert. Als ich einen von diesen Mc`s auf seine kurzen Wadeln schaute, dachte ich zuerst sie sind mit weißem Talk eingerieben. War aber eine Täuschung, das war Raureif. Auf dem Gipfel gab es aber dann doch einige Rückfälle  Da zogen sich manche tatsächlich ein Hemd oder Jacke über. Auf meine Frage. Is here everytime shit weather? erhielt ich die Antwort. In Schottland doesn`t rain. Na da bin ich ja froh, dass ich kein Englisch kann und am Samstag bei mindestens ü 20° biken kann.
Gibt es hier noch weitere Interessenten unter den üblichen Verdächtigen für den Samstag, oder wollt ihr euch in die Büsche schlagen und den Mädels beim biken zuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas 2905 (19. September 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier noch weitere Interessenten unter den üblichen Verdächtigen für den Samstag, oder wollt ihr euch in die Büsche schlagen und den Mädels beim biken zuschauen.



Werde dich wohl ein Stück begleiten! Was nur Ärger macht schau ich eh nicht an


----------



## easymtbiker (19. September 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier noch weitere Interessenten unter den üblichen Verdächtigen für den Samstag, oder wollt ihr euch in die Büsche schlagen und den Mädels beim biken zuschauen.


samstag ist der 22. und ladies-biken erst am 29. (nur fürdie jungs, die sich in den büschen zum beobachten verstecken wollen.....     )

raureif an den waden- das ist nicht dein ernst, oder?  echt krank!

tja, samstag..... hab noch nicht entschieden, was ich mache....


----------



## eL (19. September 2007)

der andreas wird weise!!!!!!


----------



## Tobsn (20. September 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...samstag ist der 22. und ladies-biken erst am 29...


Warum weis der Maddin das so genau 

@Zimbo: Wo bleiben die Bilder von Deinem Urlaub  
@All: Bin fürs WE ausgebucht, könnt also in Ruhe biken.


----------



## el Zimbo (20. September 2007)

@Tick:
Schon wieder verletzt? Irgendwas musst du falsch machen...

@Stefano:
Nee, stressig war's nicht - aber zwei Wochen Urlaub sind ja wohl das Mindeste,
wenn man schon bis September damit wartet.

@Flugrost:
Im Wasgau ist am WE Marathon - du wirst doch nicht mitfahren?! (Edith sagt: ist doch erst am 13.10.)
Sonntag geht klar - Wann und wo?
(Ich schau daheim nochmal auf die Karte)

@Wolfman:
Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, warum du letzte Woche nicht geantwortet hast...

@Andreas:
Wenn du mich auch begleiten würdest wären wir schon zu dritt für den Samstag.
Wo würdest du gerne fahren?

@Ex-Headbänger:
Raureif an den Waden kriegst du nicht, dazu braucht's Haare...
Hast du noch ne Perücke über für nächste Woche?  

@Tobsn:
Bilder sind in Arbeit...leider kann ich das nur so nebenher bei der Arbeit machen;
und die hält mich zur Zeit auf Trab, vor allem vor und nach dem Urlaub...

@Lev:
SCHNAUTZE!!!
...Danke, gut gemacht!


----------



## der-tick.de (20. September 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Tick:
> Schon wieder verletzt? Irgendwas musst du falsch machen...
> 
> @Stefano:
> ...


Is noch nicht mal direkt durchs biken passiert...  
Aber eventuell kann ich dieses we schon wieder fahren, mal sehen...

Edit: Und Lev hatte doch garnichts gesagt? Ist das jetzt schon proforma?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. September 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Lev:
> SCHNAUTZE!!!
> ...Danke, gut gemacht!


Hä?


----------



## el Zimbo (20. September 2007)

Hehe - ja, das war rein prophylaktisch...


----------



## Don Stefano (20. September 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Andreas:
> Wenn du mich auch begleiten würdest wären wir schon zu dritt für den Samstag.
> Wo würdest du gerne fahren?


Wie ich die Lage im Moment einschätze, werde ich diesen Samstag schon wieder nicht zu hause erwünscht sein, muss also biken gehn.  

Dann wären wir zu viert. Weil ich aber um 15:00 wieder zu Hause sein will, wäre mir ein Frühstart so gegen 10:00 ganz recht.



			
				el Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd gerne den Hochberg besuchen, um zu sehen ob der obere Teil mit der Zeit wieder steiler wird
> Dann vielleicht noch die Rietburg und/oder die Kalmit...


Das fände ich auch ganz Ok. Start in Gimmeldingen liegt dir aber net so, oder?


----------



## Andreas 2905 (20. September 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
hab im Moment eine nette Erkältung. ( Gestern war noch nix ) Macht was aus, wenn ich mich danach fühle komm ich dazu.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. September 2007)

Na denn doch ganz klassisch:
Samstag 10:00 Uhr in Gimmeldingen am Spochtblatz
und Sonntag 10:00 Uhr in Maikammer/Alsterweiler
(Vorsicht: bei der Abfahrt Edenkoben ist die direkte Zufahrt nach Maikammer gesperrt)


@Andreas:
Was ist denn mit deinem Ghost passiert - kaputt?
Oder haste's nur aus Bescheidenheit aus deinem Profil gelöscht?


----------



## Andreas 2905 (21. September 2007)

Hi,
wenn es mir morgen so geht wie heute bin ich dabei.

@ Zimbo.   Hatte es bei meinem Rahmenbruch gelöscht und vergessen wieder einzutragen.

Dann bis morgen


----------



## el Zimbo (21. September 2007)

Na denn...bis morsche.  

Wo sind denn all die Anderen???
Ich hab übrigens meine Schweizbilder vom Handy ins Fotoalbum transportiert, alles schön kommentiert.
In erster Linie sind es Landschaftsbilder, Trailpics haben die Anderen mehr gemacht,
den Link zur Homepage kriegt ihr auch noch, wenn die fertig ist...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. September 2007)

Hatte heute einige Combuderprobleme. Daher erst jetzt. Nach 2 Wochen Abstinenz freu ich mich morgen aufs biken.


----------



## Tobsn (24. September 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...Wie schaut's denn bei den üblichen Verdächtigen am Wochenende aus?
> Ich würd gerne den *Hochberg *besuchen, um zu sehen ob der obere Teil mit der Zeit wieder steiler wird ...



Man hat gesehen, dass Ihr auf dem Hochberg wart. 
Immer die Freerider mit Ihren dicken Reifen, gleich den halben Wald umgemäht. 

Bin echt erschrocken als ich das Chaos am Endanstieg zum Gipfel gesehen hab. Dachte schon der Kahlschlag geht bis zum Gipfel. Waren zum Glück nur ein paar Meter.


----------



## el Zimbo (24. September 2007)

...vor zwei Wochen hab ich noch den schönen Pfeil gebastelt - der liegt sogar noch.
Die Bäumchen und Äste, die irgend so ein A....loch alle paar Meter auf den Weg gelegt hat haben wir gestern weggeräumt.  
Außerdem hab ich mir auf dem Forstweg nen 8cm langen Nagel eingefangen, als ich dann die Bäume gesehen hab war klar,
dass der Nagel kein Zufall war... 
Wenn ich den Baumleger weiter unten noch getroffen hätte, hätte ich ihm zumindest Angst eingejagt und ihn Fersengeld zahlen lassen. 

Trotzdem war's ein schöner Sonntag und keiner der vielen Wanderer hatte einen Grund sich wegen uns zu beschweren...

PS:
Da versucht man schon Wege zu finden, auf denen nicht so viel gewandert wird, und dann denken irgendwelche Hirnakrobaten,
SIE hätten DIESEN Weg alleine für sich gebucht.
In Zukunft sollten wir vielleicht die Trailrules überarbeiten - so in Richtung gefahren wird, wo's am meisten Spaß macht,
egal wie viele Menschen sich da tummeln. Und ganz wichtig: der stärkere hat Vorfahrt, der andere Pech gehabt...
So, jetzt den Sarkasmusmodus wieder aus und weiter arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (24. September 2007)

Wann wart Ihr denn dort? 
Wir waren so um die zwölf oben am Hochberg.
Die Abfahrt war bei uns frei.  
Nur im zweiten Abschnitt, der nach St.Martin hatten wir einen Baum und etwas trockenes Gestrüpp im Weg liegen.
Das hatten wohl zwei ältere Damen dort hingelegt. Die hatten uns noch was von Ihr dürft da nicht fahren und Ihr macht die Wege kaputt erzählt.  
Waren aber auf gegenseitige Hilfe angewiesen um überhaupt vom Trail auf den Schotterweg zu kommen.   
Gerade das Gestrüpp müssen die hingelegt haben, da die nicht daran vorbei bzw. drüber gekommen wären.
Wir haben nur nett Hallo und JaJa gesagt und sind weiter gefahren. 
Der Baumstamm war dann optimal zum BunnyHoppen und das Gestrüpp war nach dem zweiten Biker nur noch Kleinholz.


----------



## strandi (24. September 2007)

oh man...das sind ja erlebnisse die ihr da habt...
da lobe ich mir doch die schwedischen wanderer  haben sich gestern erstmal ganz ausführlich die funktionsweise von meinem bike und camelback erklären lassen und haben mich dann angefeuert und gejubelt bei ner tricky abfahrt


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. September 2007)

War gestern als Wanderguide im Bereich Lambrecht Richtung Estal unterwegs. Wurden von 4 Gäsbockbikern (2m+2w) überholt die freundlich grüssten und langsam vorbeiradelten. Respekt. Kelme hat seine Jungs und Mädels im Griff. So klappts auch mit den Waldläufern.  Sind doch wohl nur die "Touris" die meinen der Wald gehört am Wochenende ihnen. Arme Gesellschaft.


----------



## Kelme (24. September 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ... Wurden von 4 Gäsbockbikern (2m+2w) überholt die freundlich grüssten und langsam vorbeiradelten. Respekt. Kelme hat seine Jungs und Mädels im Griff. ...


Blitz und Donner! So eine Quote m/w hat es nur, wenn ich nicht dabei bin. Ich mache wohl was falsch (oder anders ?). Ich durfte ersatzweise nur eine kleine Runde durch das flache Münsterland drehen und auch wenn es die Leute dort nicht gerne hören: Das, was die dort als MTB-Spot bezeichnen, passt bei uns zwischen Weinbiet und Kalmit. Mit dem Unterschied, dass "oben" 165 Meter über NN sind und "unten" liegt bei 40 Metern oder so.


Kelme - ich will heim


----------



## Haardtattack (24. September 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich durfte ersatzweise nur eine kleine Runde durch das flache Münsterland drehen und auch wenn es die Leute dort nicht gerne hören: Das, was die dort als MTB-Spot bezeichnen, passt bei uns zwischen Weinbiet und Kalmit. Mit dem Unterschied, dass "oben" 165 Meter über NN sind und "unten" liegt bei 40 Metern oder so.
> 
> 
> Kelme - ich will heim



Ah, Herr Kelme weilt im Münsterland und umrundet an einem Abend mehrfach die Baumberge.
Ab ins Westfalenstadion, dort wird wenigstens besser gekickt als in der Pfalz.


----------



## easymtbiker (24. September 2007)

lev, du arsch!    für deinen spruch auf der teufel-hp gibt`s schläge!!!


ansonsten hat mir der gestrige ausflug gezeigt, dass die pfalz im winter einfach schöner da wanderer- freier ist. es waren ja alle hütten total überfüllt und auf so manchen trails hab ich das erste mal überhaupt wanderer gesehen.

über die geschwindigkeit beim wanderer- überholen:
ich: fahre so schnell, wie es für den entgegenkommenden wanderer nicht als zu schnell empfunden wird (war das jetzt nicht kant- mäsig?   )
tobsn: ja bei den wanderern sind immer kiddies dabei, die wollen was sehen, also gas geben.


wir hatten am samstag in weinheim äste auf 2km. ich fand es nur lustig, weil man über 99% locker drüber fahren konnte....


tobsn, ich will nen link zu deinem sexiest bike sehen!


----------



## Flugrost (25. September 2007)

*Ziiimmboooo* mach mal Dein dappiches Postfach leer! Oder haste keen Bock mehr auf Einladungen? Na hopp, ...

...das näxte WoE will geplant sein, Blödel!


----------



## el Zimbo (25. September 2007)

@Tobsn:
Wir waren nach euch dort - dann mach mir mal ne Zeichnung von den Damen,
dass ich denen einen Knoten in die Beine machen kann wenn ich sie sehe...

@Flugrost:
Wenn DU keine PN's schreiben kannst...mein Postfach ist alles andere als überfüllt   
Versuch's halt nochmal, wenn's nicht klappt gibbet ja noch e-mail.


----------



## eL (25. September 2007)

ick würd ma nich wunner wenn sein postausgang voll wär und es deshalb nicht gehen würd

schön gruß von murphy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (25. September 2007)

Dialoge mit Martin sind schön...
Ich schreib ihn an wegen ner Tour:

 Martin Müller (21:47:52 25/09/2007)
warte.. bin am ****en (f.i.cken)


----------



## easymtbiker (25. September 2007)

oh mann, kläff. wenn du alles aus dem aisikiu veröffentlichst, wirste bald nix mehr erfahren. 

und wenn du zitierst, dann richtig:
Levty (09:46 PM) : am SO also...
Levty (09:46 PM) : hmhm
easymtbiker (09:47 PM) : warte.. bin am ****en
easymtbiker (09:47 PM) : ähhh... mit "l"
Levty (09:47 PM) : kommt ins forum, mir egal :-D
easymtbiker (09:48 PM) : biste bei armin eingeladen worden?
Levty (09:48 PM) : nope
easymtbiker (09:48 PM) : hehehe! er hat alle eingeladen! ausser dir!


----------



## easymtbiker (26. September 2007)

hab mir vor 3 monaten das erste mal n durchschlag vorne und hinten gleichzeitig geholt. und heute das gleiche nochmal auf dem weg zur arbeit. dazu  kam ein platten kurz davor, sprich 3 platten innerhalb 10min....   soll mir mal einer nachmachen! 
(ich befürchte, lev ist ansteckend...)


ach ja, wenn ich demnächst beim radln ständig so komische sachen sag wie: "its taim to de-pimp thhiii autooo" oder "tscherman enschineering in ta house ya" dann liegt es daran, das ich gerade diese videos auswenig lerne:
stormare


----------



## pfalz (26. September 2007)

"what does this thing do?"

"it's sucks in air!"


"YEAH, IT'S DEFINITELY SUCKIN'!!!"

Do kannsch aach mit de Helga mitfahre...
Brumm..

Schlalom

Darum V-Dub


----------



## THBiker (26. September 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hab mir vor 3 monaten das erste mal n durchschlag vorne und hinten gleichzeitig geholt. und heute das gleiche nochmal auf dem weg zur arbeit. dazu  kam ein platten kurz davor, sprich 3 platten innerhalb 10min....   soll mir mal einer nachmachen!



Ich kann mithalten! Vom Weinbiet runter (grüner Punkt war´s glaub ich ) erst 2 Durchschläge gleichzeitig   ...ich hab ja zum Glück immer 2 Schläuche dabei  also war das kein Problem....und dann noch einen   ....da mußten dann die lieben Freunde aushelfen!  gell Andreas   

Platten dieses Jahr insgesamt.... 8   aber glücklicherweise seit nem Monat gar keinen


----------



## Haardtattack (26. September 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ich kann mithalten! Vom Weinbiet runter (grüner Punkt war´s glaub ich ) erst 2 Durchschläge gleichzeitig



Ich empfehle weiß-blau vom Weinbiet runter für Durchschläge - nichts schlägt besser durch (kann dann allerdings nach Hause laufen und dort Schlauch wechseln)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (27. September 2007)

Haardtattack schrieb:


> Ich empfehle weiß-blau vom Weinbiet runter für Durchschläge - nichts schlägt besser durch (kann dann allerdings nach Hause laufen und dort Schlauch wechseln)


Kann sogar ICH nicht bestättigen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. September 2007)

@ Lev. Du bist ja zu höherem berufen. Du fängst ja direkt mit HR Naben an. Und DAS ist ansteckend.


----------



## der-tick.de (27. September 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Lev. Du bist ja zu höherem berufen. Du fängst ja direkt mit HR Naben an. Und DAS ist ansteckend.


Und das Bergauf....


----------



## Tobsn (27. September 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Lev. Du bist ja zu höherem berufen. Du fängst ja direkt mit HR Naben an. Und DAS ist ansteckend.



Erzählt mal, wer hat wieder wann was kaputt gemacht.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (27. September 2007)

tobias du sollst was schaffen, und nicht surfen


----------



## easymtbiker (27. September 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> tobias du sollst was schaffen, und nicht surfen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (27. September 2007)

das gleiche gilt auch für dich


----------



## strandi (27. September 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> das gleiche gilt auch für dich



für dich net oder was


----------



## Darkviper (27. September 2007)

Ist für das WE (speziell für den Sonntag) eine Tour geplant, an welche man sich anschließen kann?


----------



## dominik-deluxe (27. September 2007)

ne für mich heute net, bin offiziell zu hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (27. September 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> ne für mich heute net, bin offiziell zu hause



faulpelz


----------



## easymtbiker (29. September 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> Do kannsch aach mit de Helga mitfahre...
> Brumm..


das ist definitiv der beste!  "u can rock the autobahn"  
wow, was für ne frau! die erste frau, die auf dem beifahrersitz nicht "langsamer" sondern "faster! schneller" ruft 

so, nachdem ich gestern bis 0h unter meinem wee dub gelegen bin, hat das party- mobil neuen tüv! 



dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> das gleiche gilt auch für dich


oje, als schüler reisst du hier ganz schön dein mund auf!
dafür gehörst du verprügelt, erinnere mich daran, wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen.

und noch frisch aus dem aisikiuuu:
easymtbiker (12:07 AM) : hast du eigentlich ne felge für mich mit geordert?
Levty (12:07 AM) : ich hab GARNIX geordert weil ich pleite bin ^^
meine eltern waren eine woche weg und ich war 24-7 besoffn


----------



## eL (29. September 2007)

typisch

russ oder wikinger


----------



## Levty (29. September 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und noch frisch aus dem aisikiuuu:
> easymtbiker (12:07 AM) : hast du eigentlich ne felge für mich mit geordert?
> Levty (12:07 AM) : ich hab GARNIX geordert weil ich pleite bin ^^
> meine eltern waren eine woche weg und ich war 24-7 besoffn



Oh man, musste das sein!?
Hab die Felge jetzt mal geordert, hoffe die kommt bis MI.


----------



## easymtbiker (29. September 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Oh man, musste das sein!?


heul doch! was hast du schon alles von mit hier geposted, das eigentlich niemand unbedingt hätte erfahren müssen! mit dir aisikiuu - betreiben  und dann noch hier im forum sein ist ne andere art von exhibitionismus....


----------



## Levty (30. September 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> mit dir aisikiuu - betreiben  und dann noch hier im forum sein ist ne andere art von exhibitionismus....


Fast Signaturen-Zitat-reif


----------



## easymtbiker (30. September 2007)

lev, erstaunlich, das du nach der kneipe noch fähig bist, im i-net zu surfen und beiträge zu schreiben 
(aber warst auch einige stunden vor mir zuhause...)

ojeoje das nachtleben hier bringt mich noch um....   
aber trotzdem heute fr- rocken. mit kopfweh....(das erste mal beim v-weg alle kurven geschafft!)
so fährt lev, sehr elegant:

lev v-weg

und ich ohne umsetzen, aber trotzdem runter gekommen:

ich v-weg


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Oktober 2007)

Nachträglich Alles Gute zum Geburtstag,
Kuno Kluncker!!!


----------



## strandi (1. Oktober 2007)

oh na da gratuliere ich dem kluncker-kuno doch auch recht herzlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hey Sven, auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich.


----------



## Levty (1. Oktober 2007)

Da war doch was am Wochenende... 

Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## Flugrost (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi Sven, alles Gute!
alter Sack


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2007)

von misch auch,alles Knute......Le Künö
alla.


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Oktober 2007)

sven , ich wünsche dir auch alles gute zum geburtstag.....

.... und vor allem  fest sitzende schrauben am bike (besonders: bremsscheibe...)


----------



## zena (1. Oktober 2007)

hallo sven,
boah fast verschwitzt 

alles liebe zum geburtstag lass dich verwöhnen, hauauf die k...e und bleib so lustisch wie du bist...egal was die zahlen sagen 

zena&karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (1. Oktober 2007)

mr kluncker, happy bday und prost


----------



## Andreas 2905 (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute.
Geht morgen was? Ist was geplant?


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Oktober 2007)

das wird langsam zum purzeltag fred hier, was?! 

Auch von mir mal alles gute... 
ich hab am 18.11.


----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ich hab am 18.11.


Nene, DU hast Minderheitskomplexe!


----------



## eL (6. Oktober 2007)

wertigkeits !!!!!

das heißt Minderwertigkeitskomplexe!!!!!

Herr Oberlehrer


----------



## strandi (6. Oktober 2007)

eL schrieb:


> wertigkeits !!!!!
> 
> das heißt Minderwertigkeitskomplexe!!!!!
> 
> Herr Oberlehrer



nene, das wort gibt´s schon...lev hat da als russe in hd sozusagen erfahrung als minderheit  *duck & wech*


----------



## eL (6. Oktober 2007)

russen sind aber keine minderheiten mehr

deutsch zählen aber wohl bald dazu.


----------



## mac80 (6. Oktober 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> nene, das wort gibt´s schon...lev hat da als russe in hd sozusagen erfahrung als minderheit  *duck & wech*



Dann warst Du allerdings noch nie in HD und der näheren Umgebung oder hattest die Augen & Ohren nicht weitgenug offen! Was wiederum bedeutet Du redest über Dinge von denen Du "keine Ahnung" hast! 
Soetwas kommt allerdings öfters vor, wird als Charaktereigenschaft bezeichnet und negativ bewertet.


----------



## Flugrost (6. Oktober 2007)

Hey Lev, jetzt musst Du aber dem Mac80 wohlwollend über den Kopp streicheln und "Danke" sagen, ne?
Strandi, Dein Horizont liegt wohl zu weit nördlich, Du pöser Pube.


----------



## strandi (6. Oktober 2007)

mac80 schrieb:


> Dann warst Du allerdings noch nie in HD und der näheren Umgebung oder hattest die Augen & Ohren nicht weitgenug offen! Was wiederum bedeutet Du redest über Dinge von denen Du "keine Ahnung" hast!
> Soetwas kommt allerdings öfters vor, wird als Charaktereigenschaft bezeichnet und negativ bewertet.



in diesem fall würd ich sagen "wer im glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen schmeissen" 

@Rösti nordisch by nature


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (6. Oktober 2007)

na strandinator...... bissel unruhe gestiftet heute in kopenhagen?


----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2007)

Hm, soll ich was dazu sagen!?
Ne, glaube nicht... wurd ja schon alles gesagt.


----------



## strandi (6. Oktober 2007)

eL schrieb:


> na strandinator...... bissel unruhe gestiftet heute in kopenhagen?



hehe ne ich bin schön in malmø geblieben 
wen´s interessiert 
http://ekstrabladet.dk/gallerier/article345413.ece


----------



## eL (6. Oktober 2007)

man strand ick kann keen fremdländisch!
Potestieren die gegen ausländische bänker oder was?


----------



## strandi (6. Oktober 2007)

eL schrieb:


> man strand ick kann keen fremdländisch!
> Potestieren die gegen ausländische bänker oder was?



ja wahrscheinlich...ich nehm denen die arbeitsplätze wech und so


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Oktober 2007)

So... Sonntag ists soweit... *Besame Mucho*
mit mir als Guide. Um 12 Uhr gehts in Bad Herrenalb am Bahnhof los.
Mit darf allerdings diesmal wirklich nur der, der sich vorher bei mir per PN / Mail angemeldet hat. 

Ist die letzte Tour die ich für den MTB-Club KA gebe, meine Austrittserklärung ist schon unterschrieben.


----------



## eL (8. Oktober 2007)

tick was geht?
schluss mit vereinsmeiern?
bricht der klub auseinander?
eine schande das!
wird das vereinsheim verscherbelt?
oder deckten die einnahmen die hypotheken nich mehr?

manmanman


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Oktober 2007)

eL schrieb:


> tick was geht?
> schluss mit vereinsmeiern?
> bricht der klub auseinander?
> eine schande das!
> ...


Du denkst schon wieder bei weitem zu weit! Das Vereinsheim gehört immernoch dem RMVE und der Grund und Boden auf dem das steht der Stadt Karlsruhe. 
Den Verein wirds sicher auch in 10 Jahren noch geben. Nur halt ohne mich. Warum erkläre ich nicht hier im Forum, wenns dich interessiert, schreib mir ne PN.


----------



## strandi (9. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du denkst schon wieder bei weitem zu weit! Das Vereinsheim gehört immernoch dem RMVE und der Grund und Boden auf dem das steht der Stadt Karlsruhe.
> Den Verein wirds sicher auch in 10 Jahren noch geben. Nur halt ohne mich. Warum erkläre ich nicht hier im Forum, wenns dich interessiert, schreib mir ne PN.



erst gackern und dann doch kein ei legen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (9. Oktober 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> erst gackern und dann doch kein ei legen...


Bin halt ein Hahn und keine Henne...


----------



## zena (9. Oktober 2007)

hi jungs,
mal ne andere frage:
weiß jemand von euch ob irgend ein bikepark noch offen hat?
kasi hat sich seehr ans liften gewöhnt daher würds ihm spaß machen mit seiner angetrauten (und dem rennstall) noch einige sonnige tage beim runterknattern zu verleben 
gibts irgendwas mit lift wo noch kein schnee liegt? 

danke zena


----------



## Darkviper (9. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht der Bikepark Hindelang?

http://www.bikepark-hindelang.de/


----------



## Speedbullit (9. Oktober 2007)

winterberg, todtnau, wildbad ich glaube die ganzen parks machen erst ende des monats dicht


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Oktober 2007)

Racepark Harz, Hahnenklee, Thale... 
Bikepark Teneriffa hat ganzjährig geöffnet. 
Wildbad allerdings auch. Muss man halt jede Fahrt einzeln bezahlen ab November bis Ostern. 
Thale ist wohl ähnlich.


----------



## zena (10. Oktober 2007)

danke für eure antworten 
werd mich mal schlau machen...
ansonsten bleibt noch die rietburg-bahn mit 10er ticket


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Oktober 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ansonsten bleibt noch die rietburg-bahn mit 10er ticket



oder die Schlauchversion. Du ziehst ihn hoch und er kann dabei genüsslich seine Zigaretten rauchen u n d  *deine *Kondition geht ins Unermessliche. Dann wird er sicher zum Mann des Jahres gewählt


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Oktober 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...Dann wird er sicher zum Mann des Jahres gewählt



...nur wenn SIE seine Sachen in ihrem Rucksack hat und er dabei noch ein paar Macho-Sprüche hinter ihr her brüllt


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Oktober 2007)

gruesse aus den alpen!  
hab seit gestern ne neue lieblingsabfahrt! von naturnser alm nach meran! 1500hm trail vom feinsten!  
ansonsten hab ich vor 2 tagen die uina- schlucht ueberlebt.... da hat mir meine hoehenangst n ganz schoenen streich gespielt....
sonst: traumwetter, traumwege.... mal schaun, wann ich wieder zurueck komme....


----------



## Tobsn (10. Oktober 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...hab seit gestern ne neue lieblingsabfahrt! von naturnser alm nach meran! 1500hm trail vom feinsten! ...


Für die hat es dieses Jahr leider nicht gereicht.
Noch besser als Goldseetrail und MadritschJoch 
Die bist Du hoffentlich auf Deinem Weg vom Val d'Uina nach Meran gefahren.

Dann auf jeden Fall noch viel Spaß und ich erwarte einen ausführlichen Rapport.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Oktober 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hab seit gestern ne neue lieblingsabfahrt! von naturnser alm nach meran! 1500hm trail vom feinsten!



Die kenn ich nur mit Nebel und Regen; ab etwa 600hm dann nur noch Regen. Und das bis Meran. War damals nicht soooo meine Lieblingsabfahrt  
Wünsch dir noch viele geile Trails und super Wetter  Komm gesund zurück.


----------



## OZM (10. Oktober 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ... kasi hat sich seehr ans liften gewöhnt daher würds ihm spaß machen mit seiner angetrauten (und dem rennstall) noch einige sonnige tage beim runterknattern zu verleben ...



Wie wärs damit damit


der Rest vom Rennstall wird Euch bestimmt Gesellschaft leisten ...  


OZM


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Oktober 2007)

@ Zimbo. Leeeerrrrrreeeeee mal dein Postfach. Ein volles Postfach kann einsam machen


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Oktober 2007)

Mein Postfach hat insgesamt 22 Nachrichten - ist das voll?
Der Fehler, den Armin schon gemacht hat:
es heißt "el Zimbo" und NICHT "Zimbo" - der Nick war schon vergeben und wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr genutzt...

By the way:
Am Sonntag geht's vielleicht zum Orensfels, ist aber noch nicht geklärt.


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Oktober 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mein Postfach hat insgesamt 22 Nachrichten - ist das voll?
> Der Fehler, den Armin schon gemacht hat:
> es heißt "el Zimbo" und NICHT "Zimbo" - der Nick war schon vergeben und wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr genutzt...
> 
> ...


JA! 
Zumindest wenn in "gesendete Objekte" noch 78 hängen.


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Noch besser als Goldseetrail und MadritschJoch
> Die bist Du hoffentlich auf Deinem Weg vom Val d'Uina nach Meran gefahren.


noe! (ausland.... hier gibt es keine deutschen buchstaben....). 
erklaer mal. vielleicht nehme ich es auf den rueckweg mit  
heute stand nur rabbi-joch auf dem programm.... 2100hm am stueck bergauf -persoenlicher rekord.... die abfahrt war aber nur 500hm lang gut.
bericht folgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (10. Oktober 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> heute stand nur rabbi-joch auf dem programm.... 2100hm am stueck bergauf -persoenlicher rekord.... die abfahrt war aber nur 500hm lang gut.
> bericht folgt!



 nur 500 von 2100 HM schön? warum bist du dann da hoch gefahren? hat man dich gezwungen oder dafür bezahlt? 
na da lob ich mir die pfalz...400hm rauf und alle 400 hm SCHÖÖÖÖN wieder runter 

patriotismus...wird überbewertet 

@martin: komm gesund wieder


----------



## zena (10. Oktober 2007)

by the way...wo fahrt ihr am samstag hin? 
darf ich wieder mit euch mitspielen?   
bin mitlerweile bissle schlapp geworden, so nach 1200 HM ist bei mir schicht im schacht 

  
zena


----------



## eL (10. Oktober 2007)

meingott da kommst du ja nichmal über Die hardt

10a gilt dein angebot von letzten szontag noch?

diesen hätt ich zeit ;-)


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Oktober 2007)

Moin zusammen. Am Samstag geht`s wie üblich wieder in den PW. Start ist *1000h* (nur für diejenigen mit Sehschwäche  ) am Sportplatz in Gimmeldingen. Also nix mit lange schlafen und gemütlichem Frühstück . Geplant sind wieder ü 1000hm Richtung Nord-westen.


----------



## Tobsn (11. Oktober 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...erklaer mal. vielleicht nehme ich es auf den rueckweg mit  ...


Kann Dir GPS-Daten geben  
Madritschjoch: Vom Vinschgau mit dem Portbus auf 1900 nach Sulden, von Dort mit der Bahn auf 2600 und dann mit dem Bike auf ca 3100. Dann einfach runter zur Furkelhütte, sau geile Abfahrt. Von dort immer der 36 (Trail) nach bis ins Tal (700).
Goldseeetrail: Hoch auf Stilfserjoch, dann weiter hoch zur DreiSprachenspitze und von Dort immer am Hang entlang bis Du unten in Prad wieder raus kommst. Den genauen Weg müsste ich bei Interesse in der Karte nach schauen.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Oktober 2007)

@Wolfman:
Bin dabei - der Drachenfels hat mich schon vermisst,
deswegen war ich letzten Sonntag dort, macht aber nüx...

@Tick:
du nix verstehen dem Wort "insgesamt"?

Sunndach:
11:00 Uhr in Maikammer...


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Oktober 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Wolfman:
> Bin dabei - der Drachenfels hat mich schon vermisst,
> deswegen war ich letzten Sonntag dort, macht aber nüx...
> 
> ...


Ich wollt auch mal wieder rum stänkern...  
*Und Sonntag um 12 Uhr in Bad Herrenalb!!!!*


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Oktober 2007)

Du alte Tratschtante, du! 
Viel Spaß in Herrenalb - aber da war ich erst vor Kurzem,
außerdem ist Maikammer näher und man muss sich nicht per PN anmelden...


----------



## zena (11. Oktober 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Am Samstag geht`s wie üblich wieder in den PW. Start ist *1000h* (nur für diejenigen mit Sehschwäche  ) am Sportplatz in Gimmeldingen. Also nix mit lange schlafen und gemütlichem Frühstück . Geplant sind wieder ü 1000hm Richtung Nord-westen.



cool, dann bin ich pünktlich da was bedeutet aber "Ü 1000hm"? ist es nur bissle über 1000 oder eher über 1900hm? wenn das so ist wie bei den Ü30-parties, dann kannst es dir abschminken, da kommen fast nur leute Ü45 

@eL: du willst mit mir am tag des herrn biken?  mal schaun ob mir mein herr das erlaubt ich muss für den montag das zeug für sperrmüll rausstellen und das ist einiges:kotz: vielleicht landen auch paar retro-rahmen und parts auf die straße...die alte lycra auf alle fälle 
...eine honda 500 enduro-schleuder hätten wir auch zu verschenken da ist noch sprit aus DM-zeiten drin 

bis dann sä:na


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Oktober 2007)

@ Zena. Definiere bissle  Bei 1900 fall ich von Rad, brauche ein Sauerstoffzelt und eine Erste Hilfe Schwester. Und bei den ü 30 Partys kann man sicher auch schreiben ältere, gutaussehende, finanziell unabhängige, junggebliebene Dame (hoffentlich hab ich jetzt alles drin) im Rentenalter sucht...... Dann doch lieber biken mit ü 1000hm


----------



## eL (11. Oktober 2007)

du musst halt auf die BiVi partys gehen...


----------



## Bumble (11. Oktober 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sunndach:
> 11:00 Uhr in Maikammer...



*Wie schnell bist du denn während meiner Abwesenheit so geworden  

Interesse hätte ich ja schon *


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Oktober 2007)

Na dann komm doch...


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Oktober 2007)

Schade... ich wollte mich euch ja schon seit der Orenfels-Runde vor ~1/4 Jahr mal zu ner Tour anschließen, aber dieses WE wirds leider nix  denn zu der Zeit steh ich ein paar Km süd-östlich mit Brett unter den Füßen aufm Schnee  Wird aber bestimmt nochmal klappen, dieses oder nächstes Jahr...


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi Smubob,

das wird wohl nie was mit uns beiden  
Wir fahren aber gar nicht zum Orensfels...viel Spaß beim Schneebrettern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Oktober 2007)

Wie gesagt, irgendwann klappts sicher mal!  Momentan bin ich Bike-technisch eh sehr motiviert, da ich anscheinend endlich die perfekte Pedal-Solution für mich gefunden habe (bin da etwas schwierig  )

Ist schon klar, dass ihr nicht zum Orensfels fahrt, aber ich hätte ja trotzdem mitfahren können 

@ boarden: danke, werd ich sicher haben  60cm und -5° bis +5° bei kaum Bewölkung laut Wettervorhersage klingt nicht schlecht.


----------



## zena (12. Oktober 2007)

leider muss ich mich für die morgige runde abmelden höhere gewalt 

aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben 
viel spaß euch 

zena


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...eine honda 500 enduro-schleuder hätten wir auch zu verschenken da ist noch sprit aus DM-zeiten drin
> 
> bis dann sä:na


Aha...
Was sit das? Hätte da Interesse


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Oktober 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sunndach:
> 11:00 Uhr in Maikammer...


Warum nicht schon um 10:00? Da wäre ich badei.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (14. Oktober 2007)

vorschau






ein paar weitere in meiner galerie

so mal bilder von der lustigen ausfahrt heute.

eines ist zu sagen, das wetter war der HAMMER


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Oktober 2007)

zena schrieb:


> nur 500 von 2100 HM schön? warum bist du dann da hoch gefahren?


hm. ja, die abfahrt war nich so der bringer, obwohl man mal meint, an der kante der welt zu stehen:





ansonsten bin ich es gefahren, weil:
- toller passübergang
- schön viele höhenmeter
- 3h passübergang ohne ne menschenseele zu treffen.




Tobsn schrieb:


> Madritschjoch: Vom Vinschgau *mit dem Portbus *auf 1900 nach Sulden, von Dort *mit der Bahn* auf 2600 und dann ....


pfui! es wird zeit das der alpen-crosser- ehrenkodex erstellt wird!

ein richtiger alpen-x ist es nur, wenn:
- keine hilfsmittel benutzt werden, jeder hm ehrlich erarbeitet
- von norden nach süd oder süd nach  norden gefahren wird, sprich keine rundreise
- gepäck selber mitgenommen
- kein deo dabei!  

so, heil zurück gekommen, aber bin absolut tot! will die nächsten 2 wochen keine berge mehr sehen.

das gab`s auch noch, wäre doch was für den nächsten ausflug in die pfalz:




und noch n bild von der uina- schlucht *schluck*:
(man beachte: im mittlerem bereich gibt es kein geländer, nur seil. dafür geht es ca. 70m runter....)






@domink: bin überrascht, dich hier zu sehen!


----------



## Tobsn (15. Oktober 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> ....so mal bilder von der lustigen ausfahrt heute.
> 
> eines ist zu sagen, das wetter war der HAMMER



Yo, war wirklich ne richtig geile Tour, vielen Dank an unseren Guide "The Tick". 
Bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

Heute Nacht hab ich verdammt schlecht geschlafen. Nicht wegen den Vespenstichen am Knöchel, sondern weil ich an der Hüfte eine fette Prellung hab und nicht liegen konnte. 

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## zena (15. Oktober 2007)

autsch prellung an hüfte? warst du auf dem besame mucho?dann hat es dich wohl zu sehr umarmt  gute besserung 

@martin: was? kein deo dabei gehabt? kein wunder dass du 3h kein mensch getroffen hast nette landschaften hast du da erfahren 
wie du kannst keine berge mehr sehn? lass uns rr-fahren oder schwimmen gehn oder eine runde mao-mao 

ich war am freitag 6kg käschde sammeln, am samstag-nachmittag hat mich mein cheetah 900hm gequählt und gestern 50km RR meine mtb-gene konnten`s aber nicht lassen und hab das rr im benjental off-road getestetdie carbongabel verarbeitet ganz gut kleine unebenheiten aber ich hol mir doch cross-reifen

tschööööööö
zena


----------



## Tobsn (15. Oktober 2007)

zena schrieb:


> autsch prellung an hüfte? warst du auf dem besame mucho?dann hat es dich wohl zu sehr umarmt  ...


Und wie blöd!  Warum? Keine Ahnung  Lag da plötzlich.  

Wurde aber noch von meiner Dämlichkeit übertroffen in ein Wespennest zu treten und es erst zu merken, als die Dinger meinen Fuß attackierten. Zum Glück hatte ich Protektoren an.
   

Bilder hier



zena schrieb:


> ...aber ich hol mir doch cross-reifen...


Bei mir steht der Wechsel auch Ende des Monats an.  
Aber Achtung, bei normalen Rennrädern passen maximal 28mm Reifen durch Gabel, Hinterbau und Bremsen.  
Ich hab ein spezielles Rad, das mehr Reifenfreiheit besitzt.  

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Yo, war wirklich ne richtig geile Tour, vielen Dank an unseren Guide "The Tick".
> Bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.
> 
> Heute Nacht hab ich verdammt schlecht geschlafen. Nicht wegen den Vespenstichen am Knöchel, sondern weil ich an der Hüfte eine fette Prellung hab und nicht liegen konnte.
> ...



Wo genau seid ihr denn da runter? Die Bilder sehen ein wenig nach Langmartskopf aus. Kann das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (15. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo genau seid ihr denn da runter? Die Bilder sehen ein wenig nach Langmartskopf aus. Kann das sein?


Besame Mucho ist das. So Langmartskopf - Teufelsmühle - Rißwaasen. 

Ich fand die Tour auch gut. Nur das der Tourguide zu Anfang mit nicht gewartetem Material aufgehalten hatte und dann auch noch der Wurstelberg umsonst erklommen wurde (Da war Tobsn aber auch ein wenig Schuld, statt hinter dem Tourguide zu fahren fuhr er ewig vorraus, sonst wäre dieser Fehlgriff schon 70hm früher zuende gewesen)...  

Vor Allem die LadyPower war sehr gut! Auch wenn nur eine Repräsentantin dieses Geschlechts vorhanden war, so hat sie doch mehr gemacht als so manch ein Kerl! Hut ab und weiter so!    

Meine Bilder kommen auch noch irgendwann...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Besame Mucho ist das. So Langmartskopf - Teufelsmühle - Rißwaasen.



Was genau ist Besame Mucho? Ich kenn den Trail über den Langmartskopf. Der ist aber relativ eben. Dann gibts hinter der Teufelsmühle den Trail, der von der Straße abwärts von oben kommend links rein geht und dann irgendwann runter zum Teufelsloch. 

Ist das da?


----------



## eL (15. Oktober 2007)

so ungefär


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Aber Achtung, bei normalen Rennrädern passen maximal 28mm Reifen durch Gabel, Hinterbau und Bremsen.
> Ich hab ein spezielles Rad, das mehr Reifenfreiheit besitzt.


falls es bei jemanden eng wird, ich hab ne gute flex und kann prima damit umgehen! big betty in dein rr- rahmen? kein problem! 

@tobsn: wünsche gute besserung! ärgerlich, wenn man vor blessuren nicht zum schlafen kommt- musste halt alles im büro nachholen- da kannste ja im sitzen schnarchen


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Oktober 2007)

eL schrieb:


> so ungefär


Der Trail geht nicht die Straße runter.


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was genau ist Besame Mucho? Ich kenn den Trail über den Langmartskopf. Der ist aber relativ eben. Dann gibts hinter der Teufelsmühle den Trail, der von der Straße abwärts von oben kommend links rein geht und dann irgendwann runter zum Teufelsloch.
> 
> Ist das da?


Im Karlsruher Forum gibts nen Fred dazu. Genaue Wegbeschreibung gibts nur per PM, da es doch schon ein Heikler Trail mit ordentlich Konfliktpotential ist.


----------



## eL (15. Oktober 2007)

so ungefähr


> Dann gibts hinter der Teufelsmühle den Trail, der von der Straße abwärts von oben kommend links rein geht und dann irgendwann runter zum Teufelsloch.



na jedenfalls so oder so in der art.

wenn du glaubst dem messner platz machen zu müssen und er dich bittet seine karabiner ösen frei zu machen welche er vor 30 jahren dort eingeschlagen hat...... dann bist du dicht drann


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Oktober 2007)

eL schrieb:


> wenn du glaubst dem messner platz machen zu müssen und er dich bittet seine karabiner ösen frei zu machen welche er vor 30 jahren dort eingeschlagen hat...... dann bist du dicht drann



Ich glaub, der ist da sehr kulant, wenn ich ihm verspreche, den Jetis nix von seiner Existens zu verraten. 

Konfliktpotenzial?


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich glaub, der ist da sehr kulant, wenn ich ihm verspreche, den Jetis nix von seiner Existens zu verraten.
> 
> Konfliktpotenzial?


Es ist ein sehr enger und hoch frequentierter Wanderweg. Die meisten Teile sind schlecht einzusehen. Wenn du dann da mal die Bremse aufmachst stehst du schneller auf einem Wanderer als dir Lieb ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (16. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> stehst du schneller auf einem Wanderer als dir Lieb ist.



besser als 70 meter inne schlucht zu plumsen

und schlechter als

Liegen:
Wanderrin*:

iss also ausbaufähig











* ne hübsche junge versteht sich


----------



## zena (16. Oktober 2007)

sach mal tobi, ist das diese katja mitm ransom gewesen von der du erzählt hast?
respekt vor der leistung der lady...aber wenn du sie wieder siehst sag ihr
sie soll bloß die rosa scott-handshuhe umtauschen, die taugen nix. 
sie scheint aber ihren spaß gehabt zu haben 
kannst uns ja mal verkuppeln tourtechnisch versteht sichs


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Es ist ein sehr enger und hoch frequentierter Wanderweg. Die meisten Teile sind schlecht einzusehen. Wenn du dann da mal die Bremse aufmachst stehst du schneller auf einem Wanderer als dir Lieb ist.



Kann man da Uhrzeittechnisch was machen? Morgens früh oder unter der Woche ist da doch sicher nicht so viel los, oder.

Und der Tipp mit dem Karlsruher Fred ist beding tauglich, denn Du musst ernsthafte Informationen da manchmal mit der Lupe suchen, zwischen dem vielen Trash.


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ...Und der Tipp mit dem Karlsruher Fred ist beding tauglich, denn Du musst ernsthafte Informationen da manchmal mit der Lupe suchen, zwischen dem vielen Trash.



Wie noch mehr Trash als hier... da muss ich hin.  

@Dirk sagt: Schick mir ne PM mir E-mail, dann schick ich Dir den Track.


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kann man da Uhrzeittechnisch was machen? Morgens früh oder unter der Woche ist da doch sicher nicht so viel los, oder.
> 
> Und der Tipp mit dem Karlsruher Fred ist beding tauglich, denn Du musst ernsthafte Informationen da manchmal mit der Lupe suchen, zwischen dem vielen Trash.


Was erwartest du von Gelbfüsslern? 
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass die ihren Blödsinn für Ernst halten.


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @Dirk sagt: Schick mir ne PM mir E-mail, dann schick ich Dir den Track.


Nein! Von dem Trail darf nie niemals ein Track aufgezeichnet oder veröffentlicht werden! 

@Tick: Hasdu vergessen die Rücksäcke und Trikottaschen nach heimlich mitgeführten Navis zu durchsuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (16. Oktober 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Nein! Von dem Trail darf nie niemals ein Track aufgezeichnet oder veröffentlicht werden!
> 
> @Tick: Hasdu vergessen die Rücksäcke und Trikottaschen nach heimlich mitgeführten Navis zu durchsuchen?


Du musst gerade brüllen... Irgendwo in diesem Besame Mucho Fred hat doch ein Northern Lights eine so genaue Wegbeschreibung abgegeben das man den nicht verpassen kann. Und unter den Touren wurde der hier im Forum auch schon mal gelistet. Also... Solang es nur per PM und nicht öffentlich geht, ruhig bleiben.  

Und um dich wieder aufregen zu können, das war ne offizielle Tour des MTB Clubs KA!


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Nein! Von dem Trail darf nie niemals ein Track aufgezeichnet ...


Zu spät!!!  



Don Stefano schrieb:


> ...veröffentlicht werden!


Ist damit auch die perönliche Weitergabe gemeint. 
Bisher hab ich Ihn noch nicht weitergegeben.



Don Stefano schrieb:


> @Tick: Hasdu vergessen die Rücksäcke und Trikottaschen nach heimlich mitgeführten Navis zu durchsuchen?


War nix heimlich, klebte direkt auf meinem Vorbau.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von Gelbfüsslern?
> Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass die ihren Blödsinn für Ernst halten.



Schau mal wo ich herkomme, Du Pälser.


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schau mal wo ich herkomme, Du Pälser.


Hey, ich heitze hier nur die Regionalen Konflikte an...  
Aber so von der Mentalität gefällts mir auf der Pfälzer Seite weitaus besser als auf der Badischen.  
Bin selbst eigentlich ein gebürtiger Brandenburger.


----------



## eL (16. Oktober 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Nein! Von dem Trail darf nie niemals ein Track aufgezeichnet oder veröffentlicht werden!



tja jetzt müssen wir alle mitwisser töten.

krummsäbelwetz


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Oktober 2007)

eL schrieb:


> tja jetzt müssen wir alle mitwisser töten.
> 
> krummsäbelwetz



Ich hab keine Angst. Zur Not kann ich ja per Rad flüchten.  



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hey, ich heitze hier nur die Regionalen Konflikte an...
> Aber so von der Mentalität gefällts mir auf der Pfälzer Seite weitaus besser als auf der Badischen.
> Bin selbst eigentlich ein gebürtiger Brandenburger.



Da ist man als Preusse halt noch in einem gewissen Vorteil, oder?


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Oktober 2007)

was für`n kopfgeld ist auf tobsn ausgelotet?  

*messerwetz*


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> was für`n kopfgeld ist auf tobsn ausgelotet?
> 
> *messerwetz*



Hab Dir den Track gerade geschickt, ...
... willkommen im Club der zum Tode Geweihten.  



P.S.: Finde auch, dass der Trail nicht zu Publik gemacht werden sollte.


----------



## Frank25 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wenns erlaubt ist würd ich mal gerne Sa oder So mitfahren.

Geht denn am Wochenende was? Würd mich freuen, Gruß

Frank25


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Solang es nur per PM und nicht öffentlich geht, ruhig bleiben.


Ich bin ganz ruhig. Boris und Igor sind ja schon unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (16. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Bin selbst eigentlich ein gebürtiger Brandenburger.



  tick hör uff mir so zu erschrecken!!!!  

sowas darfs du noch nicht einmal denken


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Oktober 2007)

eL schrieb:


> tick hör uff mir so zu erschrecken!!!!
> 
> sowas darfs du noch nicht einmal denken


Doch!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hab Dir den Track gerade geschickt, ...
> ... willkommen im Club der zum Tode Geweihten.
> 
> 
> ...



So. Nun bin ich auch Träger des Geheimnisses ... und nehme es mit ins Grab. Versprochen. 

Wem gehört der BM jetzt eigentlich? Den NL oder dem MTB-Club?


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wem gehört der BM jetzt eigentlich? Den NL oder dem MTB-Club?



im zweifelsfall wird er vom anti-winterpokal- team eingenommen!


----------



## Levty (16. Oktober 2007)




----------



## easymtbiker (16. Oktober 2007)

drück ab! los, trau dich!!!


----------



## Levty (16. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Bastiaan (16. Oktober 2007)




----------



## easymtbiker (16. Oktober 2007)

nein! NEIN!NEIN!!!!! stop!!! so war es doch nicht gemeint...
der arme hund.....    

btw: ist bzw. war das luna???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (17. Oktober 2007)

tja jetzt müsen wir ihn auch töten.

und es hätte sooo großes aus ihm werden können.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. Oktober 2007)

eL schrieb:


> tick hör uff mir so zu erschrecken!!!!
> 
> sowas darfs du noch nicht einmal denken



Das erklärt jetzt doch einiges   

Ich lobe ein Stück Kuchen als Kopfgeld für Tobsn aus.  Flucht ist ja so schnell nicht mehr möglich, da er ja gehandicapt ist durch sein Hämatömschen. Vielleicht steigen noch die Angebote


----------



## Flugrost (17. Oktober 2007)

Donauwelle?

*durchlad*


----------



## Tobsn (17. Oktober 2007)

Frank25 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wenns erlaubt ist würd ich mal gerne Sa oder So mitfahren.
> 
> ...



Lasst den Kollegen vor lauter spammen nicht im Regen stehn.
Er hat Euch was gefragt.  



@Tick: Ich war überhaupt nicht Schuld an dem Verfahrer.  
Paul war immer eine Radlänge vor mir.

@Grauer Wolf: Auch mit Hämatom bin ich noch schnell genug.  
Kann zwar nicht Laufen, aber Biken geht sehr gut. Das ausgesetzte Kopfgeld empfinde ich aber schon als persönliche Beleidigung... 

@Zena: Du weißt wo wir am Samstag fahren. Sonntag sind wir in der Pfalz. Laß uns telephonieren


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Lasst den Kollegen vor lauter spammen nicht im Regen stehn.
> Er hat Euch was gefragt.
> 
> 
> ...


Paul färt immer ne Radlänge vor dem zweiten (Egal wie schnell), wenn der zweite aber mehrere hundert Meter vorfährt ist der halt Schuld.


----------



## Tobsn (17. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Paul färt immer ne Radlänge vor dem zweiten (Egal wie schnell), wenn der zweite aber mehrere hundert Meter vorfährt ist der halt Schuld.


Du meinst also den Kollegen mit der Jeans. 

Und überhaupt, wo bleiben die Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (17. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Du meinst also den Kollegen mit der Jeans.
> 
> Und überhaupt, wo bleiben die Bilder.


Ich hab die Woche schon über 30 Stunden gearbeitet und du?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @Zena: Du weißt wo wir am Samstag fahren. Sonntag sind wir in der Pfalz. Laß uns telephonieren.



Hast du das arme Mädel jetzt auch in deinem Harem aufgenommen. Wollte sie doch am letzten Samstag mitfahren; durfte wohl nicht  
Zitat: leider muss ich mich für die morgige Runde abmelden höhere gewalt.
Die Auslobung für dich wird steigen


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Oktober 2007)

Hey Wölfchen, schon mit Frauchen und Rösti gesprochen?
Auf eine Antwort würd ich mich auf jeden Fall freuen...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. Oktober 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hey Wölfchen, schon mit Frauchen und Rösti gesprochen?
> Auf eine Antwort würd ich mich auf jeden Fall freuen...



Frauchen ja, Flugtier nein. Also 1.11. wäre bei mir prima. Da Fr. mein Sklavenhändler der Meinung ist, dass ich arbeiten soll/muss.


----------



## zena (17. Oktober 2007)

ts, ts, ts da gehn bei mir die chauvinistischen allarmglocken an bei dem gehetze über frauen 
also mal klar gestellt: letzten samstag war die "höhere gewalt" mein schlechtes gewissen. am freitag war ich käschde sammle mit der betina und versprach um 16:00 daheim zu sein. nun...es wurde bischen später...na so 18:30...aber immerhin am selben tag. kasi war mächtig sauer und da hab ich nachgegeben. ich konnt ja nicht sagen: schatzi morgen früh bin ich mal weg...nö?  bin dann nach der versönung um 13:00 biken gestartet  hab eure audoos gesehn 

ich versuche diesen samstag wieder dabei zu sein. 

ciao zena


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Oktober 2007)

Moin zusammen. Der Samstag steht vor der Tür und wir wollen zur üblichen Zeit, also 1000h, wieder in Gimmeldingen starten. Im Programm sind wieder mal Ü 1000Hm und xxx km.


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Oktober 2007)

Na Andreas - xxx km find ich übertrieben!
xx km wäre doch realistischer, oder?

Aber ich bin ja eh im "Ausland"...


----------



## Zelle (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe zwar noch keine Ahnung wo dieses Gimmeldingen ist, aber das würde ich wohl finden und gerne mitfahren. Momentan muss ich immer noch alleine fahren weil keiner mit mir spielen will  Wie schnell wird denn gefahren ... ? Wobei es eigentlich auch egal ist ... kann auch damit um wenn ich zurück gelassen werde . Wo in Gimmeldingen ist denn der Treffpunkt?


----------



## Flugrost (19. Oktober 2007)

Gimmeld. liegt direkt nördl. von N/W. Treff ist der Sportplatz "am Fuße" des Benjetals.


----------



## Zelle (19. Oktober 2007)

Gut ... werde ich finden. Wie lange werden wir in etwa unterwegs sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Oktober 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na Andreas - xxx km find ich übertrieben!
> xx km wäre doch realistischer, oder?
> 
> Aber ich bin ja eh im "Ausland"...



xxx kannst du auch auslegen mit 0......km. Will doch niemanden erschrecken


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Oktober 2007)

@ Zelle. A 65 Abfahrt Lambrecht, Neustadt, Über die beiden Kreisel rechts Richtung NW Stadtmitte. Linke Seite siehst du eine Shelltankstelle (hoffentlich ist es auch eine Shell   ) Schräg rechts eine schmale Straße , diese hineinfahren. Nächste Straße wieder rechts. Leicht ansteigende Straße Richtung Gimmeldingen. Etwa 3 km. Ortsschild on the top. Wenn du den Berg runterfährst die erste Straße sofort links. Nach etwa 1 km siehst du rechts einen Sportplatz mit Parkplätzen davor. Dort ist Treffpunkt. Wir fahren immer so bis gg. 16h mit diversen Erholungsphasen an den am Trail liegenden PW-Hütten  Und zurückgelassen wird niemand.... na ja vielleicht...


----------



## Zelle (19. Oktober 2007)

Alles klar ... bis morgen!


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab leider immer noch keine Pfalz-Karte. Wie kommt man von Schimmeldingen auf den Hochberg? Der liegt doch ein ganzes Stück südwestlich, oder?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Oktober 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich hab leider immer noch keine Pfalz-Karte. Wie kommt man von Schimmeldingen auf den Hochberg? Der liegt doch ein ganzes Stück südwestlich, oder?



Indem du vorher 2,5 Berge fährst  Weinbiet und Loog weiter zur Kalmit. Besser wenn du von Maikammer aus startest.


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Oktober 2007)

...der Hochberg ist nächste Woche wieder dran


----------



## Tobsn (19. Oktober 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich hab leider immer noch keine Pfalz-Karte. Wie kommt man von Schimmeldingen auf den Hochberg? Der liegt doch ein ganzes Stück südwestlich, oder?


Ich könnt Dir einen GPS-Track schicken, ...  
...aber die Hochbergabfahrt ist streng geheim...  
...und Flugeisen hat mir schon mit Gewalt gedroht.


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Oktober 2007)

die geheimen abfahrten nehmen langsam überhand....
bitte mal ne liste erstellen, bei der die gesamten geheimen trails aufgelistet sind und auch das strafmass beim verstoss dagegen!
(z.b. gps- track veröffentlicht: hände abhacken oder so....)


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Oktober 2007)

Nee, nix Hände ab...das GPS-Gerät wird konfisziert und auf Lebensdauer einbehalten.
Das Selbe gilt natürlich für die komplette zugehörige Software


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas 2905 (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Mädels!
Nachdem das letzte Woche so gut geklappt hat bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Tobsn (19. Oktober 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...das GPS-Gerät wird konfisziert und auf Lebensdauer einbehalten....


Du bekommst mein GPS nicht  machst doch eh immer alles nur kaputt  das ist nix für Grobmotoriker


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Oktober 2007)

ich hab noch nix kaputt gemacht, das sich in meinem Rucksack befand  
...du alter Beinrasierer!
Außerdem kann ich Karten lesen, brauch so ein teures Spielzeug also nicht.


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich könnt Dir einen GPS-Track schicken, ...
> ...aber die Hochbergabfahrt ist streng geheim...
> ...und Flugeisen hat mir schon mit Gewalt gedroht.


Danke, lieber Tobsn, die Hochbergabfahrt ist mir gut bekannt. Mir ging es ausschließlich um den Weg, dorthin zu gelangen.

Ein GPS-Track würde mir nur wenig helfen, da es mir an der erforderlichen Hard- und Software mangelt. Schick mir doch einfach das Gerät, die Software und alle Tracks, die du damit aufgezeichnet hast.  
und vernichte alle Kopien

@Wolfi: Hab ich mir gedacht, dass es da keine gescheite Abkürzung gibt. Dann fahre ich halt morgen mit euch und den Hochberg näxte Woche.


----------



## Tobsn (19. Oktober 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...du alter Beinrasierer!...


Willst du Dich mit mir über Körberpflege unterhalten?  



el Zimbo schrieb:


> ..Außerdem kann ich Karten lesen, brauch so ein teures Spielzeug also nicht.


Ohne Karten lesen kommst du mit meinem GPS auch nicht weit, ist ja kein Navigationsgerät, geschweige denn hat es eine Kartendarstellung. 
Immer diese Vorurteile.



Don Stefano schrieb:


> ..., dass es da keine gescheite Abkürzung gibt...



Kannst von Gimmeldingen am Hang entlang (rot/weiß und blau/weiß) zur Wolfsburg, dann Kaltenbrunner- und Finstertal hoch zur Hüttenhol und rüber zum Hochberg. Das geht recht flott.
Aber obs Spaß macht. Start Maikammer ist da schon sinnvoller.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Oktober 2007)

Körberbflege kenn ich net...was stinkt iss gut!  
Natürlich kenn ich alle Vor- und Nachteile der GPS-Geräte - Oli hat mich da mal ausführlich aufgeklärt.
ich wollt dich doch nur wegen des Grobmotorikers ärgern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (19. Oktober 2007)

OZM und ich sind morgen auch mal wieder dabei!  

@Don Stefano:
Wir könnten ja theoretisch gemeinsam fahren, aber ich werde nach der Tour noch bei Oliver 'nen Zwischenstopp einlegen, um Urlaubsfotos und -videos vom letzten Trip austauschen.
Und wegen morgen Abend können wir ja dann noch während der Tour quatschen. Oliver u. Andrea kommen übrigens auch mit!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. Oktober 2007)

dave wo wollt ihr denn morgen fahren?


----------



## Franz/K3 (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss leider an den nächsten zwei Samstage passen, werde mich dafür aber unter der Sonne Spaniens trösten.


----------



## dave (19. Oktober 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> dave wo wollt ihr denn morgen fahren?



Ehrlich gesagt ... keine Ahnung!  
Das wird sich wieder alles vor Ort beim Treff klären. 



Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Ich muss leider an den nächsten zwei Samstage passen, werde mich dafür aber unter der Sonne Spaniens trösten.



Na, dann viel Spass im Urlaub und bring' anschließend bitte noch ein wenig von der Sonne mit!


----------



## strandi (19. Oktober 2007)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Ich muss leider an den nächsten zwei Samstage passen, werde mich dafür aber unter der Sonne Spaniens trösten.



wenn du auf malle bist sag bescheid...dann können wir dort ne runde zusammen radeln nächste woche


----------



## Tobsn (20. Oktober 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> dave wo wollt ihr denn morgen fahren?





wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Der Samstag steht vor der Tür und wir wollen zur üblichen Zeit, also 1000h, wieder in Gimmeldingen starten. Im Programm sind wieder mal Ü 1000Hm und xxx km.





wolfman-44 schrieb:


> .... A 65 Abfahrt Lambrecht, Neustadt, Über die beiden Kreisel rechts Richtung NW Stadtmitte. Linke Seite siehst du eine Shelltankstelle (hoffentlich ist es auch eine Shell   ) Schräg rechts eine schmale Straße , diese hineinfahren. Nächste Straße wieder rechts. Leicht ansteigende Straße Richtung Gimmeldingen. Etwa 3 km. Ortsschild on the top. Wenn du den Berg runterfährst die erste Straße sofort links. Nach etwa 1 km siehst du rechts einen Sportplatz mit Parkplätzen davor. Dort ist Treffpunkt...



Etwas spät


----------



## dominik-deluxe (20. Oktober 2007)

jo
wollte eigentlich da sein, wäre gern mal mitgefahren, allerdings musste ich noch was erledigen, und bin grad erst zurück. vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch bis 10uhr


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Oktober 2007)

die erkenntniss des tages:

ellbogenschoner bringen rein gar nix!!!

(wenn sie im rucksack sind.....)


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. Oktober 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> die erkenntniss des tages:
> 
> ellbogenschoner bringen rein gar nix!!!
> 
> (wenn sie im rucksack sind.....)




Hoffentlich hat es dich nicht so arg erwischt


----------



## Levty (20. Oktober 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> die erkenntniss des tages:
> 
> ellbogenschoner bringen rein gar nix!!!
> 
> (wenn sie im rucksack sind.....)



Trottel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (20. Oktober 2007)

schnautze  lev!!!!!

 

ach was, harmlos, nur n kratzer.....
... und tobi schreit noch: ZIEHEN! ZIEHEN! ZIEHEN!


----------



## dave (21. Oktober 2007)

@dominik-deluxe:
Du meintest mit Deiner Frage aber nicht etwa "Wo wollt Ihr Euch morgen treffen?", oder?!


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ... und tobi schreit noch: ZIEHEN! ZIEHEN! ZIEHEN!


Ja am Lenker, und was macht Martin? Zieht volle Kanne an seiner Nudel!


----------



## zena (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jungs,
der Winter ist noch gar nicht da, geschweige denn das Weihnachtsgeld meine Wunschliste an Santa Claus nimmt aber Form an.

Frage an euch:
gibts irgendwo Testberichte zum Marzocchi Rocco Air TST R Dämpfer vom 2008? Kennt ihr Roamic Twin Tube?
Hab vor den missratenen Rock Shox Pearl 3.3 endlich mal auszutauschen um den Hinterbau meines Canyons zu verbessern.
Brauche einen Luft-Dämpfer mit 200er Einbaulänge, Propedal-Einstellung und suuuuper liniarer Performance. Ja ich weiß dass es Fox DHX gibt, ist mir aber zu teuer

Ciao Zena


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Oktober 2007)

zena schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> der Winter ist noch gar nicht da, geschweige denn das Weihnachtsgeld meine Wunschliste an Santa Claus nimmt aber Form an.
> 
> Frage an euch:
> ...



Schau mal bei BMO. Die verkaufen den 2007er für 449 Euro. Soviel mußt Du für den Rocco mindestens hinlegen.


----------



## zena (21. Oktober 2007)

den rocco air tst gabs bis gestern nacht bei chainraectioncycles.com für 389 euro.

bin unschlüssig welcher dämpfer am bessten geht?

rock shox monarch 4.2
rocco air tst r
oder der roamic?????????


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Oktober 2007)

Der hier hatte das gleiche Problem wie Du. Hast Du den schon durchgelesen?


----------



## zena (21. Oktober 2007)

ja ich hab einige threads durchgelesen. seeeehr viel gelaaber und blech drin. die genannten dämpfer sind alle 2008er modelle, erfahrungsberichte "on trail" hat keiner. 
gibts irgendwo liks zu testberichten aus einschlägiger presse?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Oktober 2007)

Die einschlägigen Magazine die bei mir im Klo rumliegen, müssen allesamt zu diesem Thema passen. 

Mach doch im Federungsforum einen eigenen Fred auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (21. Oktober 2007)

den swinger4way bekommst du auch in 200mm. wieviel hub brauchst du? 50 oder 57mm? geht beides.

sofern du den swinger nicht für zu anstößig hälst ;-)


----------



## zena (21. Oktober 2007)

eL schrieb:


> den swinger4way bekommst du auch in 200mm. wieviel hub brauchst du? 50 oder 57mm? geht beides.
> 
> sofern du den swinger nicht für zu anstößig hälst ;-)



   
na wenn der nicht immer unten anstößt wenn ich mein ganzes gewicht reinhänge dann passts 

weißt ja , je mehr hub desto besser 

abba ich bin eher von marzocchi angetan weißt ja...italiener eben


----------



## eL (21. Oktober 2007)

was soll son ittacker haben was der große Manitou nich hat? hä?

ne mal im ernst:

mit rocco iss nich der kollege siffredi gemeint ;-) kannst aufhören zu sabbern.


----------



## zena (21. Oktober 2007)

eL schrieb:


> was soll son ittacker haben was der große Manitou nich hat? hä?
> 
> ne mal im ernst:
> 
> mit rocco iss nich der kollege siffredi gemeint ;-) kannst aufhören zu sabbern.



häää? wer isn siffredi? 
ich bin jetzt mal wieder  im "pimp my bike"-fieber die kommende saison naht und die mode ändert sich. die blümchen müssen weichenalles nackisch machen, nix ufbabber, aus dem alter bin ich raus 
ich hol morgen die "vogue" und schau nach den farben 2008...passend zu meinen rehlein-augen natürlisch 
...ein netter (sozialverträglicher) spruch muss auch aufs oberrohr...

tja ich denke, das spammen ist jetzt frei gegeben


----------



## eL (21. Oktober 2007)

sozialverträglich?

wie wäre es mit:

eure armut kotzt mich an

oder:
harz fetzt
wenn man nich von leben muss


mir fällt bestimmt was für dich ein.


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Oktober 2007)

und aus der iiimäil- kiste:



			
				tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wer will schon hübsche Frauen wenn er ein 160mm Fahrwerk daheim hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (21. Oktober 2007)

ihr seid krass 

na dann eher der spruch vom tobsn...gibts das auch in der frauen-version?


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2007)

zena schrieb:


> na wenn der nicht immer unten anstößt wenn ich mein ganzes gewicht reinhänge dann passts


Zum Glück gibt es Männer, die auch über U-Turn verfügen....
Dann ist das Standrohr nicht so weit aus dem Casting ausgefahren.


----------



## zena (21. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es Männer, die auch über U-Turn verfügen....
> Dann ist das Standrohr nicht so weit aus dem Casting ausgefahren.



hey das ist ne super idee. warum ist gott nicht auf die idee gekommen?


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2007)

Gott fährt Rennrad!


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich war gerade zwei tage in Col de la Schlucht wandern! Sahnetrails! Da müsen wir mal gemeinsam hin!    

@Dave: ich bin da zwei Sachen rauf gekraxelt die waren sicher mehr als S5!!! Richtig Krasse Action, ohne Halteseil wäre ich da nicht zu Fuß rauf / runter gekommen!   

@Zena: Ich fahre gerade den Evolver ISX 6 vom großen Manitou und find den besser als den DHX 5 Coil und den Swinger 4 Way. Und so hoch wie die Endprogression ist, reicht auch der Evolver ISX 4. Und den bekommst du für ca. 330,- hinterhergeworfen! Sonst nutzt der Dämpfer den Federweg sehr linear. Also sollte genau deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.


----------



## eL (22. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> der Evolver ISX 4. Und den bekommst du für ca. 330,- hinterhergeworfen!


Das hättest du jetzt nicht sagen sollen.


----------



## Zelle (22. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

Ich will nochmal eben schnell ein großes Lob und Dank an die Samstagsrunde aussprechen! Tolle Truppe ... hat echt Spaß gebracht! ... oh und Respekt: Denn ihr hattet viel mehr Gewicht hochzutreten als ich ... nein! Ich finde eich nicht zu dick ... die Fahrräder sind natürlich gemeint. Und dann noch die bestimmt 10 kg Marschgepäck mit Kleidung für jede Jahreszeit, Protektoren oder sogar eine Komplette Werkstatt mit Rohrzange ... voll verrück!  Aber vielen Dank dafür, dass die dabei war! Gut, dass Du den Zentrierständer nicht rausholen musstest!  

So ... ich werde nun mal nach Dingen suchen, die mein Radel ein bisschen tauglicher für solche Ausflüge machen ... vor allem weniger Leichtbau bei den Felgen, Reifen, Schläuchen ... ! 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Oktober 2007)

@ Zelle. Trotz Leichtbau warst du aber auch recht flott im Downhill unterwegs  Über deinen Uphill will ich mich hier nicht auslassen


----------



## zena (22. Oktober 2007)

Zelle schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich will nochmal eben schnell ein großes Lob und Dank an die Samstagsrunde aussprechen! Tolle Truppe ... hat echt Spaß gebracht! ... oh und Respekt: Denn ihr hattet viel mehr Gewicht hochzutreten als ich ... nein! Ich finde eich nicht zu dick ... die Fahrräder sind natürlich gemeint.
> Viele Grüße!



jetzt hör auf zu schleimen...natürlich ist die eine oder andere(r) zu dick zum hochtreten aber die hummel fliegt trotzdem obwohl das physikalisch nicht geht 
abba mal im ernst, hast du nicht ein flozirkus gefrühstückt? weil du immer so viel rumgehüpft bist...oder liegt es an der fehlenden zugstufe des hinterbaus? 
GROOOOOOOOßARTIG dass du so flott mitgekommen bist hast du die sprintergruppe im peleton fleißig aufgemischt?


----------



## pfalz (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi Zena,

wenn Du was über den Marzocchi Rocco Air TST R findest, verrätst Du mir dann, wo Du's gefunden hast? Ich such auch noch info's für meinen 'Selbstaufbau' im neuen Jahr..

Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (22. Oktober 2007)

Ist doch immer schon sich ein bisschen Honig um den Bart zu schmieren ... Oder um was auch immer wenn kein Bart vorhanden. Das rumgehüpfe war natürlich 100% gewollt und kontrolliert ... war einfach nicht richtig ausgelastet


----------



## JeTho (23. Oktober 2007)

Nach 3 Wochen forumsabwesenheit (eine Woche Zwangspause und zwei Wochen Mauritius ) möchte ich mich als VERHEIRATET zurückmelden.  





Berichte werden, ganz nach Forumsmanier , nur über PN verschickt.




Gibt es schon Tourenideen fürs WE?


@zena: Laut dem Magazin "Freeride" ist die Farbe der Saison 2008, Orange. Gibt lustige Hosen von Scott in Orange. Auch das Torque FRX für Bobby Root wurde in Orange und Weiß gehalten.
Außerdem finde ich Orange auch gut


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Oktober 2007)

Na denn unbekannterweise Herzlichsten Glückwunsch!  
...wenn das mal kein geniales Hochzeitsfoto ist.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Oktober 2007)

Auch von meiner Seite aus Glückwunsch. Hast auf jeden Fall ein geiles Urlaubsziel gewählt.


----------



## Tobsn (23. Oktober 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> ...VERHEIRATET zurückmelden.  ...



Von mir auch HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin am Überlegen was ich in meinen 3 Wochen Winterurlaub mache (Weihnachten bis 14.01.). Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich zu ner Freundin nach Neuseeland fliege oder irgendwo biken will. 
Gehen wir aber mal von letzterem aus. Ich will Sonne und Temparaturen > 10°C und am besten noch ein Lift den Berg hinauf bzw. Shuttelservice! Wer will mit und wohin überhaupt?
Bikepark Teneriffa wäre eine Sache, Bike & Fun La Palma wäre die andere. Alternativ irgendwo in den USA? Oder doch was anderes? Ein zivilisiertes Land mit nicht zu exotischer Küche sollte es auf jeden Fall sein. 

Wer hat Ahnung und Tipps?


----------



## Tobsn (23. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...Ich will Sonne und Temparaturen > 10°C...


Pfälzerwald. 
Letzten Winter hatten wir Sonne und angenehme Temperaturen. 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...Ein zivilisiertes Land mit nicht zu exotischer Küche sollte es auf jeden Fall sein...


Oh, hab ich überlesen, also doch nicht Pfälzerwald.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich bin am Überlegen was ich in meinen 3 Wochen Winterurlaub mache


Mensch Tick, wieviel Monate im Jahr hast du denn Urlaub?  So wird unsere Binnenwirtschaft nicht in Schwung kommen. 
Schau dir mal La Gomera an. Gibt dort aber keinen Shuttleservice, oder Bikepark, aber super Essen und geile Trails. Also selbst hochtreten


----------



## Kelme (23. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...Oh, hab ich überlesen, also doch nicht Pfälzerwald.


Memo an Grenzposten: Visumentzug für Tobsn umsetzen. Keine Einreise mehr zulassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (23. Oktober 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Mensch Tick, wieviel Monate im Jahr hast du denn Urlaub?  So wird unsere Binnenwirtschaft nicht in Schwung kommen.
> Schau dir mal La Gomera an. Gibt dort aber keinen Shuttleservice, oder Bikepark, aber super Essen und geile Trails. Also selbst hochtreten


Also ich hab nur 30 Tage.  
Aber ich hab Überstunden bis zum abwinken.  

Auf LaGomera hab ich glaub ich schon was von Shuttelservice gelesen... 
Selber hoch treten ist ja auch nett, aber nicht 7 Tage die Woche! 

Und das Wetter im PW ist mir doch zu unsicher in der Jahreszeit.


----------



## Speedbullit (23. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich bin am Überlegen was ich in meinen 3 Wochen Winterurlaub mache (Weihnachten bis 14.01.). Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich zu ner Freundin nach Neuseeland fliege oder irgendwo biken will.
> Gehen wir aber mal von letzterem aus. Ich will Sonne und Temparaturen > 10°C und am besten noch ein Lift den Berg hinauf bzw. Shuttelservice! Wer will mit und wohin überhaupt?
> Bikepark Teneriffa wäre eine Sache, Bike & Fun La Palma wäre die andere. Alternativ irgendwo in den USA? Oder doch was anderes? Ein zivilisiertes Land mit nicht zu exotischer Küche sollte es auf jeden Fall sein.
> 
> Wer hat Ahnung und Tipps?



wegen teneriffa 
kannst du den fastmike aus dem forum mal anmailen, der war ein jahr dort und hat wohl an dem park auch irgendwie mir rumgewurschtelt. soll genial sein, 1/2 stunde dh mit ziel direkt am beach











aber ich glaube in neuseeland kann man auch recht nett biken


----------



## Levty (23. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


>


Sowas ist doch übelst pornoziös! Für sowas bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## eL (23. Oktober 2007)

sag ma tick ich kenn doch die stelle?!!!!!

orange .... endlich orange!!!! wie geil.
in verbindung mit blau ne geniale kombination.


----------



## Bastiaan (23. Oktober 2007)

als holländer sag ich nun bereits seit 16 jahren dass orange die beste farbe ist die es gibt. Aber immer wieder wollen die deutschen dies, vorzugsweise in den WM-jahren, nicht glauben 

ich habs bereits aufgegeben und bleib jetzt bei schwarz.


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Oktober 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> @zena: Laut dem Magazin "Freeride" ist die Farbe der Saison 2008, Orange.


aaarrrrgggghhhh! ok, ich oute mich als trendsetter:





aber wenn das wahr ist, gleich umlackieren!
ps: orange, mit oder ohne blümchen? oder sind jetzt vielleicht schmetterlinge hip?

@tobsn:    pass mal auf, das du mit solchen sprüchen nicht aus dem pfälzer wald vertrieben wirst!


kennt ihr den:

fussball- freundschafsspiel: kamerung gegen pfalz- auswahl.
auf der einen seite: wilde typen, unverständliche sprache, rauhe sitten. auf der anderen seite: kamerun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanta1 (23. Oktober 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> als holländer sag ich nun bereits seit 16 jahren dass orange die beste farbe ist die es gibt.


----------



## Bastiaan (23. Oktober 2007)

was wollen Sie mir damit sagen?


----------



## fanta1 (23. Oktober 2007)

:d Nur das orange nicht schön ist.


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Oktober 2007)

@speedbullit: ich möchte nicht,das der fred hier wegen deiner pornoziösen bilder hier geschlossen wird. also bitte zensieren! n schwarzer balken reicht!

wie? du verstehst nicht? hier im forum herrscht absolutes nippel- verbot!!!

ja, genau, im ersten bild:  der weisshaarige typ rechts neben den bikes, ja, genau, was präsentiert der da? siehst du es?


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Oktober 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Memo an Grenzposten: Visumentzug für Tobsn umsetzen. Keine Einreise mehr zulassen.


 Wenn ich den hier nochmal sehe, "darf" er den Slevogtfelsen (wahlweise mit oder ohne Bike) runter dropen 




easymtbiker schrieb:


> kennt ihr den:
> 
> fussball- freundschafsspiel: kamerung gegen pfalz- auswahl.
> auf der einen seite: wilde typen, unverständliche sprache, rauhe sitten. auf der anderen seite: kamerun!


Alt aber gut - wenn auch im Original auf die Schluchtis bezogen


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Oktober 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wegen teneriffa
> kannst du den fastmike aus dem forum mal anmailen, der war ein jahr dort und hat wohl an dem park auch irgendwie mir rumgewurschtelt. soll genial sein, 1/2 stunde dh mit ziel direkt am beach
> 
> 
> ...


Hab ich doch glatt mal gemacht. Danke!  

In Neuseeland kann man auch Biken, auch wenn die nicht wissen was ein Lift im Bikepark zu suchen hat, oder gar ein Shuttel. Deren Bikeparks sind alle zum Hochkurbeln. Aber wenn ich da wäre, dann wäre Biken nur eine Nebensache, schließlich würde ich da jemanden besuchen.


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Oktober 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn ich den hier nochmal sehe, "darf" er den Slevogtfelsen (wahlweise mit oder ohne Bike) runter dropen
> 
> 
> Alt aber gut - wenn auch im Original auf die Schluchtis bezogen


Hmm... Aber nur wenn er sich keine Landung shaped, sonst ist der einfacher als der Bender Sender...


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hmm... Aber nur wenn er sich keine Landung shaped, sonst ist der einfacher als der Bender Sender...


Selbstverständlich!  Solche Kulturbanausen haben keine geshapte Landung verdient!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich bin am Überlegen was ich in meinen 3 Wochen Winterurlaub mache (Weihnachten bis 14.01.). Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich zu ner Freundin nach Neuseeland fliege oder irgendwo biken will.
> Gehen wir aber mal von letzterem aus. Ich will Sonne und Temparaturen > 10°C und am besten noch ein Lift den Berg hinauf bzw. Shuttelservice! Wer will mit und wohin überhaupt?
> Bikepark Teneriffa wäre eine Sache, Bike & Fun La Palma wäre die andere. Alternativ irgendwo in den USA? Oder doch was anderes? Ein zivilisiertes Land mit nicht zu exotischer Küche sollte es auf jeden Fall sein.
> 
> Wer hat Ahnung und Tipps?



Wenn Du in die Staaten willst, kann ich Moab/Utah empfehlen. Dort gibts zwar keinen Park mit Lift, aber ansonsten ist die Gegend echt aller erste Sahne.


----------



## Tobsn (24. Oktober 2007)

Eine kleine Geschichte:
(Hat sich wirklich zugetragen)
Es war einmal vor nicht allzu langer Zeit, da reiste ich in missionarischer Mission in Begleitung von zwei Schwestern in den Pfälzerwald.
Dort wohnten wir einem Vortrag über eine versuchte Alpenüberquerung der Einheimischen mit dem Drahtesel bei.
Als wir uns wieder auf den Heimweg machten und vor das Versammlungszelt traten, kamen uns ein paar Einheimische entgegen. Beim Anblick der zwei Schwestern oder wissenschaftlich Ausgedrückt Frische Gene, entledigten sich die Jungs gleich Ihres Beinkleides und rannten mit der Hose in der Hand wild herum. War wohl die typische Art der lokalen Brautwerbung.
Diesen Moment nutzten wir um schnell ins Auto zu flüchten und den Rückzug anzutreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (24. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Eine kleine Geschichte:
> (Hat sich wirklich zugetragen)
> Es war einmal vor nicht allzu langer Zeit, da reiste ich in missionarischer Mission in Begleitung von zwei Schwestern in den Pfälzerwald.
> Dort wohnten wir einem Vortrag über eine versuchte Alpenüberquerung der Einheimischen mit dem Drahtesel bei.
> ...


Du bist dir sicher das du noch in der P'alz warst, und nicht im Saarland? Die heiße ihre Frauen auch ES!


----------



## dubbel (24. Oktober 2007)

die haben aber keine hosen, die sie ausziehen könnten. 
so weit sind die noch nicht.


----------



## Levty (24. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Eine kleine Geschichte:
> (Hat sich wirklich zugetragen)
> Es war einmal vor nicht allzu langer Zeit, da reiste ich in missionarischer Mission in Begleitung von zwei Schwestern in den PfÃ¤lzerwald.
> Dort wohnten wir einem Vortrag Ã¼ber eine versuchte AlpenÃ¼berquerung der Einheimischen mit dem Drahtesel bei.
> ...


Das haben die nicht der Frauen wegen getan, sondern deinetwegen.
Ach, oder es kÃ¶nnte sein, dass die Kerle gedacht haben, es seien 3 MÃ¤dels aufm Rad


----------



## Tobsn (24. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Das haben die nicht der Frauen wegen getan, sondern deinetwegen.
> Ach, oder es könnte sein, dass die Kerle gedacht haben, es seien 3 Mädels aufm Rad



Hast Du Dir deswegen die Haare geschnitten?  
Oder steht ein Drogentest an. 

Bin aber wirklich schon für ein Mädel gehalten worden. 
Fahr mit Drakviper und Christian im Odenwald rum und passiere eine Gruppe Wanderer. Dann hör ich hinter mir, wie die Wanderer zu den zwei Kollegen sagen "Das Mädel vor Euch ist die Stelle aber gerade gefahren"


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir deswegen die Haare geschnitten?
> Oder steht ein Drogentest an.
> 
> Bin aber wirklich schon für ein Mädel gehalten worden.
> Fahr mit Drakviper und Christian im Odenwald rum und passiere eine Gruppe Wanderer. Dann hör ich hinter mir, wie die Wanderer zu den zwei Kollegen sagen "Das Mädel vor Euch ist die Stelle aber gerade gefahren"


Bist auf Besame Mucho auf jeden Fall schlechter gefahren, als das Mädel was du dabei hattest...


----------



## Houschter (24. Oktober 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> die haben aber keine hosen, die sie ausziehen könnten.
> so weit sind die noch nicht.


Haben die sehr wohl! 
Sogar in Rosa


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Oktober 2007)

Houschter schrieb:


> rosa Unnerbuxe


GEIL!!


----------



## JeTho (24. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.


"Megavalanche Downhillmarathon vom 2. bis zum 3. Dezember auf Reunion."
"Die Insel La Réunion ist nicht nur ein Wanderparadies. Mit über 1500km ausgezeichneten Wegen und 10 Mountainbike-Anlagen bietet die Insel topp Möglichkeiten zum Mountainbiken."
Habe ich im Internet gefunden und kann nicht sagen ob es Shuttel gibt..... Aber warm ist es mit sicherheit.


Oranie, oleee ole ole oleeeee!!!!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Oktober 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche.
> 
> 
> "Megavalanche Downhillmarathon vom 2. bis zum 3. Dezember auf Reunion."
> ...


Danke für den Tipp!  

Es gibt mehrere Downhillpisten und Shuttelservices...  
Google ist mein Freund. 

Edit: Für mehr Infos: http://www.descente-vtt.com/ensommaire.php3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. Oktober 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> "Megavalanche Downhillmarathon
> Oranie, oleee ole ole oleeeee!!!!!!


Shuttle gibts. Aber das Rennen an sich ist pervers. Das war im Juli in den Alpen in Alpe d'Huez. Verrückter Biker Haufen.


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Shuttle gibts. Aber das Rennen an sich ist pervers. Das war im Juli in den Alpen in Alpe d'Huez. Verrückter Biker Haufen.


Megavalanche ist eine Französische RennSERIE! Normalerweise finden 4 Rennen statt! Das letzte auf La Réunion.


----------



## Levty (24. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Megavalanche ist eine Französische RennSERIE! Normalerweise finden 4 Rennen statt! Das letzte auf La Réunion.


Das mit den 4 Rennen ist der Avalanche Cup 
Megavalanche ist ein Teil davon


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Das mit den 4 Rennen ist der Avalanche Cup
> Megavalanche ist ein Teil davon


----------



## Levty (25. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


>


Wenn ich im Unrecht liege, dann klär mich auf!


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Unrecht liege, dann klär mich auf!


Ich glaub ich lag im Unrecht... Deswegen hab ich die Augen verdreht. 

Hier alle Infos:
http://www.avalanchecup.com/index.php3?newlang=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (25. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Bist auf Besame Mucho auf jeden Fall schlechter gefahren, als das Mädel was du dabei hattest...


Willkommen im Club 
*
Wo bleiben die Bilder *


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club
> *
> Wo bleiben die Bilder *


Ich hab nur einen Miserablen Tag gehabt...  

Die Bilder sind seit Montag zumindest auf meinem Rechner. So viele hab ich auch davon garnicht gemacht.


----------



## Tobsn (25. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Tage gehabt...



Immer diese Ausreden.    

Bei nächster Gelegenheit werden wir mal wieder runter fahren, dann versuch ich mich auch.


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Immer diese Ausreden.
> 
> Bei nächster Gelegenheit werden wir mal wieder runter fahren, dann versuch ich mich auch.


Sagt aber mal bescheid...
Vielleicht komm ich ja mit. Meine Schlatung tut jedenfalls wieder.


----------



## Levty (25. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Bei nächster Gelegenheit werden wir mal wieder runter fahren, dann versuch ich mich auch.


Aujha! Die Teufelslöcher sind echt suuuuper geil!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (25. Oktober 2007)

bin auch dabei


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Oktober 2007)

Wir haben noch nicht mal ein datum aber 3 die Mitfahren... Wir sind gut!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Aujha! Die Teufelslöcher sind echt suuuuper geil!



Seid ihr des Waaaaaaahnsinns? Ihr wollt zu dem geheimen, verbotenen Ort, über den man nichts wissen darf und der faktisch gar nicht existiert? 

Und wollt Ihr die Mitglieder Nördlicher Vereinigungen oder Ortsansässiger Vereine, die Besitzansprüche anmelden aus ihren Löchern locken? 

Ihr seid ja mutig.


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Seid ihr des Waaaaaaahnsinns? Ihr wollt zu dem geheimen, verbotenen Ort, über den man nichts wissen darf und der faktisch gar nicht existiert?
> 
> Und wollt Ihr die Mitglieder Nördlicher Vereinigungen oder Ortsansässiger Vereine, die Besitzansprüche anmelden aus ihren Löchern locken?
> 
> Ihr seid ja mutig.


Wir zeichnen nichts auf, wir hinterlassen keine spuren und erzählem keinen das wir auf der Grenze zwischen Badischem und Schwäbischem Gebiet fahren. Was soll uns da passieren? Nur auf Verrat steht Strafe.


----------



## eL (25. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Seid ihr des Waaaaaaahnsinns? Ihr wollt zu dem geheimen, verbotenen Ort, über den man nichts wissen darf und der faktisch gar nicht existiert?
> 
> Ihr seid ja mutig.



det iss wie wennse nach bielefeld fährst  
dat gibts och nich.

na mal sehn vieleicht ............

aber nur wenn der termin passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. Oktober 2007)

So das Wochenende steht fast schon vor der Tür. Am Samstag werden wir weiter östlich kämpfen. Geplant ist 1000h in Dürkheim, Parkplatz Fass. Denke mal es weiß jeder wo das ist. Do wo de Worschtmarkt war.  Wie üblich wenig km und noch weniger hm


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Oktober 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> So das Wochenende steht fast schon vor der Tür. Am Samstag werden wir weiter östlich kämpfen. Geplant ist 1000h in Dürkheim, Parkplatz Fass. Denke mal es weiß jeder wo das ist. Do wo de Worschtmarkt war.  Wie üblich wenig km und noch weniger hm


Du, das oben auf der Karte ist Norden... Im Osten kommen Gelbfüssler...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. Oktober 2007)

Dann nehmen wir einfach N49.46568 E8.17418 Das ist dann für jeden begreiflich


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Oktober 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Dann nehmen wir einfach N49.46568 E8.17418 Das ist dann für jeden begreiflich


Das ist doch mal was greifbares... Besser als in Dürkheim am Faß, meinst du wieviel Weinfässer es in Bad Dürkheim gibt.. bestimmt tausende... (Ok, wahrscheinlich nur ein zweistökiges mit Restaurant drin, aber was solls).


----------



## eL (25. Oktober 2007)

willkommen in der matrix


----------



## Levty (25. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal was greifbares... Besser als in Dürkheim am Faß, meinst du wieviel Weinfässer es in Bad Dürkheim gibt.. bestimmt tausende... (Ok, wahrscheinlich nur ein zweistökiges mit Restaurant drin, aber was solls).


Korrintenkacker


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ... Dürkheim, Parkplatz Fass. Denke mal es weiß jeder wo das ist. Do wo de Worschtmarkt war.


Do latsch ich jeden Daach vorbei... die BBS DÜW isch grad paar Meder weider


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Korrintenkacker


Gern geschehen...  

Die Besame Mucho Bilder sind jetzt online in meiner Galerie! Leider sind es nur ganz wenige weil irgendwer immer so viel Druck gemacht hat.  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=7340


----------



## UHU69 (26. Oktober 2007)

Geile Bilder - essen, umziehen, rumhocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (26. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ... weil irgendwer immer so viel Druck gemacht hat.


Hallo,... an einem Anstieg DREI Riegelpausen   
Die ganzen in die Kartekuckpausen nicht mitgezählt.

Die Bilder hättest Du Dir schenken können.
Ok, das von Paul ist nett.


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hallo,... an einem Anstieg DREI Riegelpausen
> Die ganzen in die Kartekuckpausen nicht mitgezählt.
> 
> Die Bilder hättest Du Dir schenken können.
> Ok, das von Paul ist nett.


3 Riegelpausen waren es ja nicht. Eigentlich war nur eine Riegelpause dabei. Die restlichen Pausen sind nur zustandegekommen weil du zu viel Energie hattest und vorweg gefahren bist und weil ich zu Anfang einen Chainsuck hatte. Aber auch beim Rest hast du dich ja nicht an die Ankündigung einer gemütlichen Tour gehalten... Außerdem war der Anstieg ja nicht so klein wie in der Pfalz. 
Ich hab da schon richtig soulige Tage gehabt, da haben wir 10 Stunden für Besame Mucho gebraucht!  

Und erst immer schreien BILDER BILDER BILDER und dann rum meckern, geh doch nach Hause...


----------



## Tobsn (26. Oktober 2007)

HEUL DOCH!!!

 



der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...Ich hab da schon richtig soulige Tage gehabt, da haben wir 10 Stunden für Besame Mucho gebraucht! ...


Fand den Tag auf jeden Fall sehr geil.  
Jetzt red Ihn blos nicht schlecht
2,5 Std Fahrzeit bei über 5 Std. Gesamtzeit sind eindeutig auch sehr soulig..
Du bist doch nur unentspannt, weil wir ne kleine Session in der Sonne hatten und Dich mit Deinem Platten allein gelassen haben.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Oktober 2007)

Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung, dass ich nicht 1000 PN's schreiben muss:
Samstag 10:00 Uhr in DÜW am Fass

(nicht Maikammer, wie ursprünglich geplant...)


----------



## Zelle (26. Oktober 2007)

Herrlich!  

Bis morgen!


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Oktober 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> HEUL DOCH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (26. Oktober 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab da schon richtig soulige Tage gehabt, da haben wir 10 Stunden für Besame Mucho gebraucht!


Was habt ihr da getrieben?  Das habe ich selbst für 2 Durchgänge an den Teufelslöchern nicht gebraucht. 



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hier nochmal zur Erinnerung, dass ich nicht 1000 PN's schreiben muss:
> Samstag 10:00 Uhr in DÜW am Fass
> 
> (nicht Maikammer, wie ursprünglich geplant...)


Ist mir zu weit, daher melde ich mich ab.


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Oktober 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Was habt ihr da getrieben?  Das habe ich selbst für 2 Durchgänge an den Teufelslöchern nicht gebraucht.
> ...


Viel gespielt... Viel an der Linie gefeilt und zum Schluss alle Etappen ohne Fuß abzusetzen durch getrialt? 
Ach ja, wir waren an den Rißwaasen gestartet!


----------



## zena (27. Oktober 2007)

hallo ihr lieben & bösen

ich hab heute wunderbare entdeckungen gemacht

1) in DÜW nähe riesenfass gibts die bessten (saubersten) stadttoiletten die ich je gesehn hab 50 cent sinnvoll investiert...großes lob an die stadtväter

2) am Bismakkturm gibt nen geilen käschdekuchen mit fett rum drin, das weckt tote 

3) meine Z1 funzt jetzt prima 

4) eine nicht so wunderbare entdeckung    wir sind heut von einem sche...-haufen in den anderen gefahren warum nur können hunde nicht bitte neben dem weg hinmachen und nicht mitten drauf? 
es ist gar nicht schön wenn du vorher ein lecker kuchen gegessen hast und dann kommts dir hoch weils ständig stinkt:kotz:


----------



## Andreas 2905 (27. Oktober 2007)

zena schrieb:


> : warum nur können hunde nicht bitte neben dem weg hinmachen und nicht mitten drauf?



der Hund kann`s, es sind die Herrchen die es ihnen nur nicht beibringen


----------



## OZM (27. Oktober 2007)

Eskalationstufen eines Hundes*


1. der macht nix

2. der will nur spielen

3. das hat er noch nie gemacht


 

OZM


*Luna ist nicht gemeint


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. Oktober 2007)

Da wir in der gleichen Region wie ihr unterwegs wart, hatten wir ähnliche Abriebe an den Reifen. Nur das waren keine Hundehaufen sondern das kam von den Tieren des Waldes. Diese Haufen lagen zu Unmengen auf den Wegen.  
@ Zena. Apropo wieso bist du eigentlich alleine gefahren???? Ja ok unsere Gesellschaft nervt


----------



## Levty (27. Oktober 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Zena. Apropo wieso bist du eigentlich alleine gefahren???? Ja ok unsere Gesellschaft nervt


Es wird mal wieder Zeit, dass ich euch beistehe


----------



## zena (28. Oktober 2007)

leider konnte ich zu dieser frühen stunde noch nicht anwesend sein, weil nebenjob  eure gesellschafft verzückt mich immer wieder  und weil ich mitm cheetah fahren wollte und ich damit nur 2 berge schaff 
...ja das mit der unterscheidung: hund vs. tiere des waldes hab ich auch schon gelernt fazit: hunde-aa stinkt, waldtier-aa stinkt nicht 
DAS haben die uns auf der bike-guide-ausbildung nicht begebracht wär vielleicht ein referat wert


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Oktober 2007)

so, zurück vom wochenende, der winter naht....  
dieses bild entstand am samstag in der nähe des  feldbergs..... leider den ganzen tag nebel und keine aussicht





und dann lief uns n auerhahn über den weg, noch nie vorher gesehen:


----------



## Levty (29. Oktober 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und dann lief uns n auerhahn über den weg, noch nie vorher gesehen:


Leeeeeeeckaaaaaa! Essen! Schnitzel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Callimero (29. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Leeeeeeeckaaaaaa! Essen! Schnitzel!



genau das hab ich auch gesagt! aber kennst ja den martin,da noch kein tofuhahn erfunden wurde, wollte er sich lieber einen leckeren gras-brei machen!


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Oktober 2007)

mit wieviel restalkohl kann man bremse  muche noch fahren? (oder heisst das besamo mucho?)


----------



## Levty (29. Oktober 2007)

Levty (22:01:18 29/10/2007)
mittwoch?
wir fahren am DO

 Martin Müller (22:01:55 29/10/2007)
da bin ich auf jeden fall tot!!!

 Levty (22:02:09 29/10/2007)
ja, und pennst auf dem beifahrersitz°

 Martin Müller (22:02:09 29/10/2007)
wie heisst das ding?

 Martin Müller (22:02:21 29/10/2007)
ich schaf in der villa unter den tischen!

 Levty (22:02:45 29/10/2007)
welches ding?

 Martin Müller (22:02:52 29/10/2007)
beamso mocho

 Levty (22:03:00 29/10/2007)
besame mucho

 Martin Müller (22:03:01 29/10/2007)
bremse mucho?

 Levty (22:03:07 29/10/2007)
besame den mucho!


----------



## Flugrost (29. Oktober 2007)

Callimero schrieb:


> ...,da noch kein tofuhahn erfunden wurde, wollte er sich lieber einen leckeren gras-brei machen!



Das Gemüsehähnchen lässt sich aus nem Tofubarren schnitzen. Schnitzreste zum pimpen dann in die Grassuppe und mich bitte nicht einladen. *hualp*

Wasn looos hier? Nüx? Alle am Schäfchen zählen?






@Wolfman :Sag mal, gips irgendwann die Bilder vom Heidenfels? Die sahen allesamt gut aus.

@Geschwister: 





> Levty (22:01:18 29/10/2007)
> mittwoch?
> wir fahren am DO
> 
> ...



gehts flacher?


----------



## Levty (29. Oktober 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @Geschwister:
> 
> gehts flacher?


Oooooohhhhhjaaaaa!


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Oktober 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @Geschwister:
> 
> gehts flacher?


na klar! wenn du für den zungenlöser aufkommst!


----------



## Levty (29. Oktober 2007)

Huj, und noch ein Zitat in Martins Signatur 
*sichgeehrtfühl*


----------



## Deleted 48198 (30. Oktober 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @Wolfman :Sag mal, gips irgendwann die Bilder vom Heidenfels? Die sahen allesamt gut aus.


Hab gestern nochmals versucht sie in mein Fotoalbum zu stellen. Klappt irgendwie nicht. Bilder sind mittelmäßig; leicht verschwommen. Ihr seit einfach zu schnell für die Kamera   Wenn du immer noch dein 28k Modem hast, musst du wohl 2 Std Downloadzeit veranschlagen. Wenn aber was Neues im Haus ist, schick ich sie dir.


----------



## Flugrost (30. Oktober 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Bilder sind mittelmäßig; leicht verschwommen.



Schadé...

...es ist, glaube ich, ein 0,28k Modem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2007)

Jemand Lust morgen in Neustadt ne Runde zu fahren? Wbiet und Loog?

So gegen 1200 am Bhf. Wenn jemand da ist/mitfährt, bitte um kurze Mitteilung


----------



## Bastiaan (30. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Jemand Lust morgen in Neustadt ne Runde zu fahren? Wbiet und Loog?
> 
> So gegen 1200 am Bhf. Wenn jemand da ist/mitfährt, bitte um kurze Mitteilung



du glücklicher hast morgen frei? hm also lust hätt ich schon, bin aber in der schule, donnerstag hätt ich aber zeit


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Jemand Lust morgen in Neustadt ne Runde zu fahren? Wbiet und Loog?
> 
> So gegen 1200 am Bhf. Wenn jemand da ist/mitfährt, bitte um kurze Mitteilung


Um die Zeit hock ich grad in der Schule und werd mit Franz gequält...  Bis ich heim komm wirds jetzt fast schon dunkel


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Oktober 2007)

@Basti:
Donnerstag hat Lev schon was vor...

@Smubob:
Und was sagt Franz dazu???


----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Basti:
> Donnerstag hat Lev schon was vor...


Danke Papa!

@ Smu:
Tja, das hab ich glücklicher Weise abgewählt!


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Oktober 2007)

Gern geschehen, junger Padavan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (30. Oktober 2007)

nadann 

tsja....franz, damit quel ich mich im mom. auch rum. ist aber mein letztes schuljahr (nicht ganz, danach noch 3 jahre ne ausbildung auf ner privatschule zum mediengestalter )


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Oktober 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Smubob:
> Und was sagt Franz dazu???


Je ne comprends pas un mot!



Levty schrieb:


> @ Smu:
> Tja, das hab ich glücklicher Weise abgewählt!


Würde ich auch, wenn ich es nicht zwingend bräuchte, um die allg. Hochschulreife zu bekommen  Aber nächstes Jahr Mai hat der Wahnsinn ein Ende ...dann beginnt der Wahnsinn des Studiums!


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Oktober 2007)

...perdona  - yo no ablo espanol


----------



## Bastiaan (30. Oktober 2007)

als we toch al bezig zijn kan ik ook wel nederlands praten  

jetzt seid ihr wieder dran


----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2007)

Muss mal kurz den Rechner wechseln, hab hier kein Russisch...


----------



## Bastiaan (30. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Muss mal kurz den Rechner wechseln, hab hier kein Russisch...



ohja dann können wir uns ganz cool alle gegenseitig "batteln"


----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2007)

ÐÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð½Ð¾!
ÐÑ? ÐÑÐ¾Ð½Ð¸Ð±ÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ ÐµÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ?

Hoffe man kann das lesen, wenn mans nicht aufm Rechner hat...


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Oktober 2007)

³$#@?*|%&}§~

...zum Glück hat hier keiner die japanischen Schriftzeichen installiert 
(Russisch kommt richtig an...)


----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2007)

So, sonstige dämliche Sprachen?
Ich kann noch Ostdeutsch!


----------



## michi220573 (30. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ÐÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð»Ð½Ð¾!
> ÐÑ? ÐÑÐ¾Ð½Ð¸Ð±ÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ ÐµÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°ÑÑ?
> 
> Hoffe man kann das lesen, wenn mans nicht aufm Rechner hat...



Ð¯ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ñ ...



> So, sonstige dÃ¤mliche Sprachen?
> Ich kann noch Ostdeutsch!



Seit wann issen Ostdeutsch 'ne dÃ¤mliche Sprache !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2007)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Ð¯ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³Ñ ...


Yay! Geil .

Zum Thema Ostdeutsch:
GehÃ¶rt in die Spalte, in die auch Bayerisch gehÃ¶rt!


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Oktober 2007)

Joa mei - wenn's du jetz zum Redn ofongst wi a Ossi,
dann kumm I net umhie mei Bayrisch ausz'poacke

...unn jetz moach I Feieroawnd, grierst's aich!


----------



## UHU69 (30. Oktober 2007)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Seit wann issen Ostdeutsch 'ne dämliche Sprache !!!


Ostdeutsch nicht, aber preußisch und sächsisch!


----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Joa mei - wenn's du jetz zum Redn ofongst wi a Ossi,
> dann kumm I net umhie mei Bayrisch ausz'poacke
> 
> ...unn jetz moach I Feieroawnd, grierst's aich!


Und Sie passen bitte auf, dass der Cheff nicht über den Rücken schaut, Herr Zimmermann .


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Oktober 2007)

Und erst das P'älzisch und Badisch was die hier sprechen, das führt zu Ohrenkrebs, ich sag euch das.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich sehe, mein französischer Satz hat noch Gültigkeit... heißt so viel wie "ich versteh nur Bahnhof" 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und erst das P'älzisch [...] was die hier sprechen, das führt zu Ohrenkrebs, ich sag euch das.


Ufbasse!! Des isch uraldie Schbroochkluldur un des uff allerhegschem Niwo, du Banausekopp.  Ich bitte um etwas mehr Respekt vor diesem wertvollen Kulturgut, sonst wird dir deine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung entzogen


----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2007)

Fresse! ALLE!


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Oktober 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich sehe, mein französischer Satz hat noch Gültigkeit... heißt so viel wie "ich versteh nur Bahnhof"
> 
> 
> Ufbasse!! Des isch uraldie Schbroochkluldur un des uff allerhegschem Niwo, du Banausekopp.  [...]


AHHHHHHH


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2007)

Preußisch is keine vom niederen wesen erlernbare sprache.
Preußisch iss ne lebenseinstellung.
merkt euch das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (30. Oktober 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Preußisch is keine vom niederen wesen erlernbare sprache.
> Preußisch iss ne lebenseinstellung.
> merkt euch das


Niederes kurpfälzisches Lebewesen meldet an höheres Lebewesen mit preußischem Migrationshintergrund: 
Det hab ick nich jewusst!


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich migrire nicht..... ich kultivier hier nur


----------



## Levty (30. Oktober 2007)

Also meine vorgeschlagene Tour fällt wegen zwei Faktoren aus.
Der erstere ist der Mangel an Mitfahrern


----------



## Bastiaan (30. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Also meine vorgeschlagene Tour fällt wegen zwei Faktoren aus.
> Der erstere ist der Mangel an Mitfahrern



und der 2. verständigungsprobleme, weil alle eine andere sprache sprechen oder wie?


----------



## UHU69 (30. Oktober 2007)

Iss aber jammerschade - mittwochs gibs nämlich Dampfnudeln im Forsthaus Benjental und dann strömt die ältere Wandergeneration zombieartig auf diese und diverse andere Wanderhütten zu.
Iss noch mehr los als an WEs!!!


----------



## Flugrost (30. Oktober 2007)

Da hätte ich auch noch nen frz Satz für euch ...  

klingt allemal besser als das Weißwurschtkäskoppundwasweißichblabla


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Preußisch is keine vom niederen wesen erlernbare sprache.



Amöbe zu Amöbe:"Hä, ick versteh dir nit..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2007)

dann hast du bereits verstanden


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch noch nen frz Satz für euch ...
> 
> klingt allemal besser als das Weißwurschtkäskoppundwasweißichblabla
> 
> ...



@Fluggedöhns,
lass mal das *Farbenspiel* bei deinen Antworten,da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs


----------



## michi220573 (30. Oktober 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zum Thema Ostdeutsch:
> Gehört in die Spalte, in die auch Bayerisch gehört!



Isch wussde goarnie, dass mir im Osdn alle die glaische Schbroche jeschbrochn habm.

Wie klingt denn eigentlich Westdeutsch?


----------



## Flugrost (30. Oktober 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Fluggedöhns,
> lass mal das *Farbenspiel* bei deinen Antworten,da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs



seit wann "hochdeitsch"?


----------



## Levty (31. Oktober 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Fluggedöhns,
> lass mal das *Farbenspiel* bei deinen Antworten,da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs


Einmal mit der Maus drüber gehen, dann passt es!

@ Basti:
Nein, der andere Grund hat einen Motor, der zum Laufen gebracht werden will


----------



## donnersberger (31. Oktober 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Iss aber jammerschade - mittwochs gibs nämlich Dampfnudeln im Forsthaus Benjental und dann strömt die ältere Wandergeneration zombieartig auf diese und diverse andere Wanderhütten zu.
> Iss noch mehr los als an WEs!!!



Das kann ich nur bestätigen, wenn man es mittwochs im Benjental auf die superguten Dampfnudeln abgesehen hat, sollte man früh kommen oder besser noch vorbestellen. Lecker


----------



## guru39 (31. Oktober 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> seit wann "hochdeitsch"?



shüt, isch werd nochlässsisch


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Oktober 2007)

Haubdsach "lässisch"...


----------



## zena (31. Oktober 2007)

also wenn ich endlich mal meine sch  -küche endlich fertig renoviert hab und die apfel-grün-blau-metallic-farbe an der wand ist seh ich ne möglichkeit am sonntag zu biken. 
empfehlung von einer erfahrenen altbau-schraub-spachtel-tussi  schafft euch bloß kein eigentum an, es gibt nur ärger 

ist jemand von euch bereit am sonntag meine gesellschaft zu dulden? 

viel spaß beim halloween-biken - erschreckt mir nicht das fußvolk


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Oktober 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (31. Oktober 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ist jemand von euch bereit am sonntag meine gesellschaft zu dulden?


Sonntag ist toll.
Pfalz? Muss mich ja arg ins Zeug legen, um mich zu revanchieren!
Ganzen Tag nur in der Garage gewesen


----------



## atomica (31. Oktober 2007)

ich wär auch dabei


----------



## easymtbiker (31. Oktober 2007)

zena schrieb:


> also wenn ich endlich mal meine sch  -küche endlich fertig renoviert hab


küche renovieren? was hast du denn versucht zu kochen????

*duck und weg*


----------



## easymtbiker (31. Oktober 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>



ist das dein gesicht zum fussvolk erschrecken?


----------



## eL (31. Oktober 2007)

icke och

wenns genehm iss und nich zu flott gefahren wird.


wo war nochma die pfalz?


----------



## atomica (1. November 2007)

eL schrieb:


> nich zu flott gefahren wird.



ich bin doch dabei, also kanns gar nicht so schnell werden...


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ist das dein gesicht zum fussvolk erschrecken?


Nene, das ist mein eigenes Gesicht, nachdem sich mein Posting kurz nachdem ich es geschrieben habe erledigt hatte  Wollte ne Frage in die Runde werfen... wenn ich Glück habe, hat sie sich komplett erledigt, wenn nicht kommt sie in ein paar Tagen nochmal.


----------



## Levty (1. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nene, das ist mein eigenes Gesicht, nachdem sich mein Posting kurz nachdem ich es geschrieben habe erledigt hatte  Wollte ne Frage in die Runde werfen... wenn ich Glück habe, hat sie sich komplett erledigt, wenn nicht kommt sie in ein paar Tagen nochmal.


Genitalherpes verschwindet nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen.


@ Eva: Nicht so bescheiden! Vll bring ich noch einen neuen Mann mit, der mal ne AWP-Tour mitrocken möchte.


----------



## eL (1. November 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> ich bin doch dabei, also kanns gar nicht so schnell werden...



Im gegensatz zu mir bist du aber die letzte zeit (sagen wir mal nen jahr) regelmässig gefahren und konntest so kondition aufbauen.

wärend ich mich mit den eher unwichtigen dingen des lebens (wie zum beispiel lernen) beschäftigt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (1. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Genitalherpes verschwindet nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen.


Du musst es ja wissen...! 

Nee, ging um den Rahmen, den ich über Winter aufbauen wollte. Der ist nur noch in weiß (find ich furchtbar hässlich) lieferbar, deshalb wollte ich hier um seelische Unterstützung bitten.  Aber wenn ich Glück habe, krieg ich wenigstens noch einen in schwarz, obwohl ich ihn eigentlich in olivgrün oder rot haben wollte


----------



## zena (1. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du musst es ja wissen...!
> 
> Nee, ging um den Rahmen, den ich über Winter aufbauen wollte. Der ist nur noch in weiß (find ich furchtbar hässlich) lieferbar, deshalb wollte ich hier um seelische Unterstützung bitten.  Aber wenn ich Glück habe, krieg ich wenigstens noch einen in schwarz, obwohl ich ihn eigentlich in olivgrün oder rot haben wollte



also wenns um krankheiten geht...kannst du bei google sehr viel über ursachen, infektionsweg und lebenserwartung erfahren 

was den rahmen anbetrifft na verrats schon was ist es für eins? farbe 2008 ist definitiv ORANGE du kannst dich wohl auch nicht entscheiden 

weiß jemand obs nokon-züge für schaltung in schwarz oder rot gibt?

wegen sonntag: dachte an startzeit so um 11:00 ca. 1000 +- höhenmeter, glühwein-stop an hütte und vielen schönen trails. ich such mal was raus auf der karte und geb euch bescheid wo wir uns treffen

   

@lev: ich hätte noch eine komfort-matraze für deine schrauber-schlafstätte


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> was den rahmen anbetrifft na verrats schon was ist es für eins? farbe 2008 ist definitiv ORANGE du kannst dich wohl auch nicht entscheiden


Es geht um das Tosa Inu von Duncon. Orange fänd  ich unabhängig von irgendwelcher Mode sehr geil, gibts aber halt nicht. Nur weiß und evtl. noch schwarz. Das wären die anderen beiden Farben, die mir besser gefallen hätten: grün und rot. Ich hoffe halt, dass es mit dem schwarzen klappt, der kriegt dann ein paar rote Akzente, da eigentlich alle Parts komplett schwarz sind.




> weiß jemand obs nokon-züge für schaltung in schwarz oder rot gibt?


Da hab ich evtl. was für dich -> *klick* besser und leichter als Nokon!


----------



## Levty (1. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> wegen sonntag: dachte an startzeit so um 11:00 ca. 1000 +- höhenmeter, glühwein-stop an hütte und vielen schönen trails. ich such mal was raus auf der karte und geb euch bescheid wo wir uns treffen
> 
> 
> 
> @lev: ich hätte noch eine komfort-matraze für deine schrauber-schlafstätte


Am besten iwas, was man mit der Sbahn erreichen könnte. Also Neustadt KBrunner Tal, Gimmeldingen oder Wolfsburg Parkplatz. Da ich vll in Begleitung erscheine... Aber wenn nicht, dann können wir auch auf eigene Faust losziehen. Loog und Wbiet kenn ich ja schon 

Und die Matratze wäre jetzt schon voll mit Sprit und Öl! 
Danke!
Schönen Gruß an Kasi: Es ist keine 16er Nuss, sondern eine 19er, deshalb haben wir die auch net abbekommen!


----------



## easymtbiker (1. November 2007)

*ENDLICH!!! Es geht wieder los!!!!
Der Winterpokal 2007/2008 ist in den Startlöchern! Schnell Teams gründen, eintragen und ab 5.11. heisst es wieder kräftig in die Pedale treten!!!!*


----------



## Levty (1. November 2007)

Noch 7 Tage, dann hat der AWP Thread Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. November 2007)

Hier ein paar Fotos von heute:
(Rest im Album!)




Dampflok:




Schief:




Der panische Blick: (Ich leg mich nie wieder an die Stelle )




Andreas, ich hab dich!    ...drauf! 




Die Truppe:




Meister Zimbo:




Der Überrest an Fotos bleibt mal auf der HDD...


----------



## Kelme (1. November 2007)

Teams gründen? Eintragen?
Schon erledigt. Bin nur am überlegen, ob wir nicht für unser Team einen eigenen Thread hier im Lokalforum aufmachen sollte. Vorgeschlagener Threadtitel bei der letzten Ausfahrt war "Wolfman nur für dich. Der WP 2007/2008-Thread".


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen, der Feiertag ist vorbei und Samstag steht vor der Tür. 
*Geplant ist Samstag 1000h Gimmeldingen* 
Genaue Tourroute wird vor Ort besprochen.

@ Maddin. Wo warst du denn heute?? Soooo kannst du keine Pokalpunkte sammeln


----------



## zena (1. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> *bla-bla-bla von easy*



jetzt mach mal net son stress der winter ist lang genug zum reintreten bastelst du schon etwa an deiner spitzenbelastung für 2008? wieviel alpencrosse haste jetzt geplant? 

@lev: wieso matraze voll mit sprit? ist die honda inkontinent? 19er nuss wird überbewertet männer und schätzen 
fahr doch mit eva am sonntag, wenn du lieb bist dann darfste bestimmt mit 

@besamemucho-piraten : hmmmm habt ihrs schön gehabt wenn mir der weihnachtsmann mehr mut schenkt fahr ich das auch irgendwann (noch vor der rente )


----------



## Levty (1. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> @lev: wieso matraze voll mit sprit? ist die honda inkontinent? 19er nuss wird überbewertet männer und schätzen
> fahr doch mit eva am sonntag, wenn du lieb bist dann darfste bestimmt mit


Ja, es kommt evtl. noch ein Mann aus HD mit... 3 in Evas Auto wir eng.


----------



## zena (1. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da hab ich evtl. was für dich -> *klick* besser und leichter als Nokon!



schick aber auch nicht unbedingt günstiger als nokon 

@smubob: dieses duncan-bike sieht ja sehr hüppsch aus. grün ist voll schaaaf. leider steht auf der trailtoys-seite kein preis. was wollen die dafür? hab irgendwo mal gelesen dass die tschechen auch schöne freerider bauen...oder warens die slowenen? ob die ost-marken eine alternative zu den teuren wesies sind? wär mal interessant zu wissen ob es erfahrungsberichte gibt...


----------



## Frank25 (1. November 2007)

so, ich hab meinen nick wieder gefunden...

gimmeldingen ist glaub ich angesagt, nachdems ja letztens nicht geklappt hat...sorry


----------



## JeTho (1. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...wegen sonntag: dachte an startzeit so um 11:00 ca. 1000 +- höhenmeter, glühwein-stop an hütte und vielen schönen trails. ich such mal was raus auf der karte und geb euch bescheid wo wir uns treffen...



Also ich fahre um 09:56 oder 10:26 mit einem Arbeitskollegen von MA Gleis 1 in Richtung Neustadt. Wir wollten auch in den PW und wenn wir zusammen fahren könnten fänd ich das total klasse. Ich kenne ja noch nicht so viele Leute aus dem Forum persönlich...

Also 11:00 wo??


@Lev: Wenns bei euch klappt könnten wir uns ja am HB in MA treffen. Wir wollen sowieso mit dem Ticket24plus fahren und da können noch 3 Leute mitfahren.


Gruß   Thorsten


----------



## easymtbiker (1. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Ma*rt*in. Wo warst du denn heute?? Soooo kannst du keine Pokalpunkte sammeln


rausch ausschlafen. und ne kleine runde in hd drehen. und merken,das ich einfach zu alt bin.....

@zena: wie wäre es sonntag mit treffpunkt zur abwechslung neustadt, bahnhof? dann können wir mit zug anreisen


----------



## zena (1. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ja, es kommt evtl. noch ein Mann aus HD mit... 3 in Evas Auto wir eng.



schnick-schnack...gotschalk hat auch 20 leute im trabi gehabt. da hängste halt die füß ausm fenster und der andere typ hockt sich bei eva aufm schoß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (1. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> rausch ausschlafen. und ne kleine runde in hd drehen. und merken,das ich einfach zu alt bin.....
> 
> @zena: wie wäre es sonntag mit treffpunkt zur abwechslung neustadt, bahnhof? dann können wir mit zug anreisen



schon mal was vom streick der zugführer gehört? na gut von mir aus, geht klar am bahnhof um 11:00


----------



## Levty (1. November 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> @Lev: Wenns bei euch klappt könnten wir uns ja am HB in MA treffen. Wir wollen sowieso mit dem Ticket24plus fahren und da können noch 3 Leute mitfahren.
> 
> 
> Gruß   Thorsten


Danke fürs Angebot, aber wir verfügen über Max-Tickets! 

Aber ihr könnt ja zusteigen!


----------



## JeTho (1. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Es geht um das Tosa Inu von Duncon. Orange fänd  ich unabhängig von irgendwelcher Mode sehr geil, gibts aber halt nicht. Nur weiß und evtl. noch schwarz. Das wären die anderen beiden Farben, die mir besser gefallen hätten: grün und rot. Ich hoffe halt, dass es mit dem schwarzen klappt, der kriegt dann ein paar rote Akzente, da eigentlich alle Parts komplett schwarz sind.



OK, hilft dir bestimmt nicht... aber ich finde den roten Rahmen total verschärft  
Doch der weiße ist nicht so meins, wenn dann den schwarzen in matt.
Aber wenn du weiß nehmen mußt, es gibt auch schöne aufbauten in weiß mit rot!!!!


----------



## Bumble (1. November 2007)

*Hättest lieber das coole Manitou-ETA Bild reingesetzt *


----------



## zena (1. November 2007)

was ist denn das bumble? hast den individuellen schlüsselanhänger anderweitig untergebracht oder ist das die revolutionäre gabel-absenk-technik? passt farblich suuper...du hast geschmack


----------



## JeTho (1. November 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Hättest lieber das coole Manitou-ETA Bild reingesetzt * ...



   wenns funktioniert!!!!!
sowas hat meine Z150 ja auch, allerdings intern
 aber das ist der Hammer


----------



## Bumble (1. November 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> wenns funktioniert!!!!!
> sowas hat meine Z150 ja auch, allerdings intern
> aber das ist der Hammer



*Funktioniert ganz gut , wird aber noch überarbeitet  

Die Travis hat halt keine Absenkung und auch zum Glück kein SPV mehr, wippt aber deshalb beim Uphill wie`n Kuhschwanz  *


----------



## Levty (1. November 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Funktioniert ganz gut , wird aber noch überarbeitet
> *


Da haben wir uns heute Morgen aber ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt 
Musst noch die MES (Manitou ETA System) Beta Version rausbringen


----------



## easymtbiker (1. November 2007)

tja, man nehme eta, spanngurt..... oder holt sich gleich ne fox! 


und für die leute, die immer noch an dem sinn von protektoren zweifeln, sei dieses video mal ans herz gelegt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bj4asYhT1Co


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> tja, man nehme eta, spanngurt..... oder holt sich gleich ne fox!


...und einmal im Jahr zum Service. Und ein veröltes Standrohr, weil die Gabel leckt... ne danke.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. November 2007)

So Bilder sind im Album.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> schick aber auch nicht unbedingt günstiger als nokon


Das ist ein Trugschluss  siehe PN...



> dieses duncan-bike sieht ja sehr hüppsch aus. grün ist voll schaaaf. leider steht auf der trailtoys-seite kein preis. was wollen die dafür? hab irgendwo mal gelesen dass die tschechen auch schöne freerider bauen...oder warens die slowenen? ob die ost-marken eine alternative zu den teuren wesies sind? wär mal interessant zu wissen ob es erfahrungsberichte gibt...


Listenpreis ist rund 1000 ohne Dämpfer und irgendwas um die 1450 mit DHX Air, aber man kriegt ihn auch bissl günstiger, wenn man weiß wo. Kommen übrigens aus Polen die Teile, also zumindest entwicklungstechnisch, gefertigt werden sie wie alle in Taiwan. Ich bin das Bike bisher nur auf der Eurobike gefahren, aber es macht einen sehr handlichen Eindruck, hat aufm Flachen schon zum spielen verleitet  und ich finde es technisch wie optisch einfach sahne. Zumal es wie ich finde kaum nennenswerte Alternativen gibt, wenn man Gewicht und Preis berücksichtigt. Ich bin einige andere probegefahren und lediglich das Intense Uzzi VPX hat mir auch noch gefallen, aber die Intense Preise sind ja galaktisch, zumal das Uzzi auch zu schwer zum touren ist, soll ja ne Allzweckwaffe werden. Hatte erst noch das SX Trail im Sinn, aber das fand ich vom Fahreindruck her sehr bescheiden.





JeTho schrieb:


> OK, hilft dir bestimmt nicht... aber ich finde den roten Rahmen total verschärft
> Doch der weiße ist nicht so meins, wenn dann den schwarzen in matt.
> Aber wenn du weiß nehmen mußt, es gibt auch schöne aufbauten in weiß mit rot!!!!


Ja, ich finde den roten auch hammer! War anfangs total auf den grünen fixiert (ich steh total auf so dunkle Farben: olivgrün, braun, titangrau). Danke übrigens für den Bild-Link! Hatte ne Weile nicht in die Gallery gekuckt und kannte die neuen Bilder noch garnicht. Das grüne wäre optisch genau "meins" gewesen - hab auch ne Lyrik. Aber das weiße von deinem Link gefällt mir echt ganz gut, hat irgendwie DH-Race Style find ich  Und ich finds lustig, dass da ein schwarzes dabei ist mit genau den roten Parts, die ich mir auch dran vorgestellt habe  In matt gibts den nicht, ich find das glänzende aber auch sehr schön. Mal abwarten, was meine Nachfrage wegen dem schwarzen ergibt...


----------



## easymtbiker (1. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Genitalherpes verschwindet nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen.


stimmt, du hast mich ja neulich gefragt. also ich habe mich fÃ¼r dich mal schlau gemacht.
Also:
Das Mittel gegen Genitalherpes heiÃt Anestheosulf. Sollte die âSituationâ aber schon im fortgeschrittenen Stadium sein, meinte der Apotheker, dass du doch besser zum Arzt gehen solltest. Er meinte auch, dass mÃ¼sse dir nicht peinlich sein, so was kÃ¤me eigentlich relativ oft vor. Die Ursache ist meist einfach: mangelnde Hygiene!
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Levty (1. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> stimmt, du hast mich ja neulich gefragt. also ich habe mich fÃ¼r dich mal schlau gemacht.
> Also:
> Das Mittel gegen Genitalherpes heiÃt Anestheosulf. Sollte die âSituationâ aber schon im fortgeschrittenen Stadium sein, meinte der Apotheker, dass du doch besser zum Arzt gehen solltest. Er meinte auch, dass mÃ¼sse dir nicht peinlich sein, so was kÃ¤me eigentlich relativ oft vor. Die Ursache ist meist einfach: mangelnde Hygiene!
> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


Der ist doch auch ausgeleiert wie deine Travelpussy!


----------



## easymtbiker (2. November 2007)

guten  morgen! für die, die heute morgen bei der arbeit schon tierisch genervt sind oder zuhause hocken und  unausgeglichen sind, gibt es jetzt die ultra violence!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (2. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> guten  morgen! für die, die heute morgen bei der arbeit schon tierisch genervt sind oder zuhause hocken und  unausgeglichen sind, gibt es jetzt die ultra violence!


Arbeitsloser Alkoholiker!


----------



## Bastiaan (2. November 2007)

ich wiederhole: sonntach 11:00 uhr am hauptbahnhof in neustadt? ich wär nämlich auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## eL (2. November 2007)

wolt ihr nen stadtbummel machen oder rattfahn?

also maximal am bahnhof in neustadt böbig (oder wie auch immer dieser randbezirk heisst)

Wobei es ja nicht zuviel verlangt iss wenn man mit dem zug anreist die paar meter bis zur waldkannte allein zurückzulegen.

meingott aba ech ey


----------



## Bastiaan (2. November 2007)

eL schrieb:


> wolt ihr nen stadtbummel machen oder rattfahn?
> 
> also maximal am bahnhof in neustadt böbig (oder wie auch immer dieser randbezirk heisst)
> 
> ...



  wurde ein anderer treffpunkt ausgemacht? wenn ja hab ich dies übersehen, bin aber keineswegs zu faul dort hin zuradeln 

deswegen hab ich ja auch gefragt ob das der tatsächliche treffpunkt ist, weil ichs wegen dem gespamme nicht mitbekommen habe


----------



## Levty (2. November 2007)

Hä? Dachte Neustadt Hbf!
eL bring alles durcheinander!


----------



## Bastiaan (2. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hä? Dachte Neustadt Hbf!
> eL bring alles durcheinander!



joa egal, treffen wir beide uns halt um 11 am neustadter hbf


----------



## easymtbiker (2. November 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> Also ich fahre um 09:56 oder 10:26 mit einem Arbeitskollegen von MA Gleis 1 in Richtung Neustadt. Wir wollten auch in den PW und wenn wir zusammen fahren könnten fänd ich das total klasse. Ich kenne ja noch nicht so viele Leute aus dem Forum persönlich...


ich schlag mal vor, 10:26  essbahn nach neustadt. ich steig in hd ein und kann  ein 24+ ticket holen. gebt mir aber bescheid, ob ihr auch wirklich kommt, nich das ich es umsonst hole!
in der essbahn sitzen wir im hinterem fahrradabteil, ganz am ende!


----------



## Levty (2. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich schlag mal vor, 10:26  essbahn nach neustadt. ich steig in hd ein und kann  ein 24+ ticket holen. gebt mir aber bescheid, ob ihr auch wirklich kommt, nich das ich es umsonst hole!
> in der essbahn sitzen wir im hinterem fahrradabteil, ganz am ende!


Ja, dann kommst du um 11:30 in NW an  Dauert eine Stunde 

Ich brauche keins!

Und vergiss den Schlüssel von der Sbahn nicht!

Und hast du die Bilder aus Beerfelden von heute? *liebschau*


----------



## easymtbiker (2. November 2007)

10:05 oder so abfahrt in heidelberg


----------



## Bastiaan (2. November 2007)

dann wird man sich wohl im zug sehn, bis sonntag denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (2. November 2007)

Hat jemand einen gesehen, der einen kennt, der von dem gehört hat, der heute an der Wolfsburg seine Radbrille verloren/vergessen hat? Das Teil liegt im Fundbüro in NW.


----------



## Levty (2. November 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen gesehen, der einen kennt, der von dem gehört hat, der heute an der Wolfsburg seine Radbrille verloren/vergessen hat? Das Teil liegt im Fundbüro in NW.


Mist, ich brauch neue Handschuhe!


----------



## DukeLC4 (2. November 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Hättest lieber das coole Manitou-ETA Bild reingesetzt *


Hey,
das habe ich auch seit April an meiner Travis.
Der Vorteil ist, wenn das das ETA mal kaputt geht
kann man es für 3,99 Euro im Baumarkt erneuern.  

Patrick


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2007)

lev is n arsch. hab mich mit ihm gestern in der kneipe verabredet, er kam nicht und ich musste alles alleine trinken. jetzt kopfweh *aua* toller kumpel. echt war. niemand will mit mir baiken. sch**** wetter. schlechte laune. ich glaub, ich muss noch ne runde schlafen.....

hier noch akrobat schöööön:

lev rockt beerfelden

nachdem wir gestern in 2,5h dort mit bike 7x hoch und runter sind, stellt sich die frage des shuttle- services....

und dieses bild hat absolutes seltenheitswert, der cc-gott ramin fährt freeride!


----------



## Levty (3. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> lev is n arsch. hab mich mit ihm gestern in der kneipe verabredet, er kam nicht und ich musste alles alleine trinken. jetzt kopfweh *aua* toller kumpel. echt war. niemand will mit mir baiken. sch**** wetter. schlechte laune. ich glaub, ich muss noch ne runde schlafen.....
> 
> hier noch akrobat schöööön:
> 
> lev rockt beerfelden


Nenene du, das war komplett anders!
Es hieß "kommst du mit?" und dann warst do offline im aisiqü!

Danke fürs Vid 
Die sollen das Ding mal höher und länger machen, und die Anfahrtsbrücke ein wenig breiter als 20cm oO das trifft man ja kaum.


----------



## JeTho (3. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich schlag mal vor, 10:26  essbahn nach neustadt. ich steig in hd ein und kann  ein 24+ ticket holen. gebt mir aber bescheid, ob ihr auch wirklich kommt, nich das ich es umsonst hole!
> in der essbahn sitzen wir im hinterem fahrradabteil, ganz am ende!



Super! Wir kommen auf jeden Fall. 

Gruß    Thorsten


----------



## TomChili (3. November 2007)

Hallo Lev,
ich würde mich morgen evtl. bei euch einklinken.  
Geh´ich recht in der Annahme, dass ihr eher freeridemässig unterwegs seid?  
Oder muss ich doch das CC HT auskramen und mich in die engen Raceshorts zwängen?:kotz: 

Ciao, Thomas


----------



## Levty (3. November 2007)

TomChili schrieb:


> Hallo Lev,
> ich würde mich morgen evtl. bei euch einklinken.
> Geh´ich recht in der Annahme, dass ihr eher freeridemässig unterwegs seid?
> Oder muss ich doch das CC HT auskramen und mich in die engen Raceshorts zwängen?:kotz:
> ...


Ach Quatsch, pack deine gelbe Schleuder ein und ein paar Schienbeinschoner und fahr mit 
Dein Hinterbau ist wieder ganz? Das ist schön


----------



## zena (3. November 2007)

very special information for Mr. eL

wir treffen uns morgen am HAUPTBAHNHOF in Neustadt/Weinstraße um 11:00. falls du in Böbig parkst wird dir die Klimakatastrofe sehr danken. Radl bitte zum Auftackt die Paar Meter zum Hauptbahnhof Wir empfangen dich dort voller Erwartung mit Pompons, Cheerleaders und Trompeten 

@easy: danke für das "ultra-violance" video. wäre vielleicht ein schulungsvideo für den PWV unter dem motto: wie begegne ich agressiven mtb-ern in der adventszeit bzw. praktische anwendung von deeskalationstechniken 

@lev+easy: ihr zwei süßen führt euch auf wie ein altes ehepaar der eine säuft sich zu vor langeweile und der andere stürzt sich von holzbrücken vor lauter verzweiflung 

abba ich freu mi trotzdem auf aich 

bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank25 (3. November 2007)

Guten Abend 

wenns recht ist würd ich mich auch gern anschließen und ein
paar trails mitfahren. 

Dann hoffentlich bis morgen beim bunten Blätter sammeln...

Frank25


----------



## eL (3. November 2007)

dann schließ ich mich aus.

wollt ja mit dem Helikopter anfliegen ,nachdem meine f18 leider mit turbinenschaden im hanger steht, aber leider is der bahnhofsvorplatz viel zu klein für meine Mi8


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2007)

eL schrieb:


> dann schließich mich aus



  

ey, leute, kommt, dem el zuliebe treffen wir uns am hauptbahnhof und fahren dann erst mal nach böbig und holen ihn ab, ok?


----------



## Bastiaan (3. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ey, leute, kommt, dem el zuliebe treffen wir uns am hauptbahnhof und fahren dann erst mal nach böbig und holen ihn ab, ok?



warum nicht gleich in böbig aussteigen? 

aber ich bin ja felxibel: können wir für den el machen... aber nur für ihn! 

@el: in deine f-18 passt eh kein bike rein, aber ne bell206 wär doch die lösung? oder eurocopter?


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2007)

war n scherz! haste nich kapiert....
note: 6! setzen....



wer die 1,2km von böbig bis zum hbf nicht schafft, sollte die brutale 40km- tour gar nich erst in angriff nehmen!



also ich schreib viel quatsch, wenn ich aber mal auf so einem nivea angekommen bin, sagt mir bitte bescheid. echt peinlich:
bewerbung


dauwnhillä- kinder sind einfach nur peinlich:
winterpokal für dh


----------



## eL (3. November 2007)

da der berg niemals zum propheten kommt wünsch ich fröhliches rumgeeier morgen.

bastian meine f18 hat nen fahradträger untern rechten flügel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (3. November 2007)

eL schrieb:


> da der berg niemals zum propheten kommt wünsch ich fröhliches rumgeeier morgen.
> 
> bastian meine f18 hat nen fahradträger untern rechten flügel.



pah, nichts im vergleich zu meiner f-16 mit anhänger kupplung für den wohnwagen


----------



## easymtbiker (3. November 2007)

eL schrieb:


> da der berg niemals zum propheten kommt


ich weiss wen du meinst!
  




leute, da bin ich heute extra hingefahren und er ist geschlossen!!! zum  
jetzt muss ich bis märz warten, bis ich da wieder runter darf 





ach ja, lustige begegnung heute auf nem trail: ich brettere runter, da kommt mi n studi- päärchen entgegen, die springen beide in die büsche obwohl ich voll abbremse. ich: "keine angst, ich fahr langsam" . sie: "hey, wir wollen schon action sehen!"


----------



## Levty (4. November 2007)

Am Valerie Weg? Hab da bis jetzt nur 3 Personen gesehen. 2 haben an einer Bank gechillt, und eine an der ersten/letzten Kurve an der Brücke!
Da muss mal ne Cheerleader Frauschaft hin mit 20 Frauen und dann ne dicke Laolawelle an jeder Kurve für uns bringen


----------



## Bastiaan (4. November 2007)

huhu kinder  ,

hier mal ein bild von unserer kulturellen tour heute: 
die Wiege der Deutschen Demokratie  

muss sagen, die trails heute waren recht nett.


----------



## zena (4. November 2007)

Hallo AWP-Publikum 
es war ne schöne Tour heute. Danke für eure Begleitung. Leider bestand anfangs das Missverständniss dass ICH ne Tour organisiere. Sorry für die Diskussionen am Start. Liegt womöglich an all den schönen Bergen um NW herum, wir wussten nicht welchen zu erst Trotz schwerem Gerät und Restalk. im Blut sinds 1150hm auf ca. 40km geworden gespickt mit sensationellen Stunts seitens der HD-DH-CC-FR-lern (lev + easy)
Viele Grüße an den "Quicky-Fahrern" Basti, Frank, Torben und dingbums aus Karlsruhe...hoffe ihr seid gut heimgekommen 
Als wir am Weinbiet dann noch eine nette Gruppe Mänzer getroffen haben gabs viel zu lachen und Benzingerede.  

ach ja...eigentlich wars eine Testfahrt meines neuen Dämpfer-Hinterbau-Anlenkungsdingsbums am Canyon. Test bestanden Garantie für den Rahmen ist aber weg egal...bei den vielen Blumen hätt ich eh keine mehr 

also schafft mal schön die nächste Woche...
Ciao 
Zena


----------



## zena (4. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> huhu kinder  ,
> 
> hier mal ein bild von unserer kulturellen tour heute:
> die Wiege der Deutschen Demokratie
> ...



was heißt hier "die waren recht nett"? 
auf pfälzisch heißt es "die waren sch..."? 
oh mann diese jugend ist voll abgestumpft...wo bleibt der enthusiasmus?


----------



## Bastiaan (4. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> Viele Grüße an den "Quicky-Fahrern" Basti, Frank, Torben und dingbums aus Karlsruhe...hoffe ihr seid gut heimgekommen


naja das war so ne sache, der erste zug war sowas von voll. die leute hatten schon angst als wir 3 mtb'er auch noch einsteigen wollten 
dann sind wir kruzerhand nach neustadt gefahren und haben dort den nächsten zug genommen.

grund warum die züge so voll waren: in neustadt war laut holländische-mama-quelle verkaufsoffener sonntag  




zena schrieb:


> Garantie für den Rahmen ist aber weg egal...bei den vielen Blumen hätt ich eh keine mehr



glaub ich kaum dass wegen den blumen die garantie verfällt, wahrscheinlich kriegst du en neuen und die kopieren deine idee, beantragen pattent und verkaufen das für viel geld 

edit: pappalapapp, vonwegen abgestumpft. wollt damit sagen dass es sehr schöne trails waren. aber eben nicht die schönsten der welt


----------



## zena (4. November 2007)

warum müssen menschen sonntags um 17:00 noch shoppen gehen?alles kaufsüchtige 
nein basti, canyon verklebt bestimmt keine blumen auf die bikes, das findet bobby root bestimmt nicht dufte wie würde denn so ein torque aussehen mit blümchen? dann müssten die bösen freeride-jungs auch lila-rosa-camo-hosen tragen und immer die softe linie fahren


----------



## Bastiaan (4. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> warum müssen menschen sonntags um 17:00 noch shoppen gehen?alles kaufsüchtige
> nein basti, canyon verklebt bestimmt keine blumen auf die bikes, das findet bobby root bestimmt nicht dufte wie würde denn so ein torque aussehen mit blümchen? dann müssten die bösen freeride-jungs auch lila-rosa-camo-hosen tragen und immer die softe linie fahren



1. keine lila-rosa-camo-hosen sondern gemäß trendstandard 2008 orange-camo-hosen.

2. können die jungs sich ja en anderes motiv überlegen. was dabei rauskommt ist jetzt jedem slebst überlassen.


----------



## ratte (4. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> Als wir am Weinbiet dann noch eine nette Gruppe Mänzer getroffen haben gabs viel zu lachen und Benzingerede.


 Naja, die Richtung stimmt schon, aber wir sind noch ein Stückerl weiter weg im MTK angesiedelt. 

War schön, Euch da oben (wieder) getroffen zu haben.  
Die Gegend um Neustadt ist immer wieder schön.
Bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank25 (4. November 2007)

Mir hats auch ganz gut gefallen...natürlich Samstag und Sonntag.

An einem Wochenende mit so vielen Forenlegenden auf einmal zu biken ist natürlich was ganz besonderes und schwer zu überbieten.


----------



## zena (4. November 2007)

Frank25 schrieb:


> Forenlegenden



ähm ich hab erst mal Forellen gelesen, aber ForenLEGENDEN ist was großartiges Kompliment an alle die es zur Legende geschafft haben ich dachte Legenden werden erschaffen nachdem die Leute tot sind oder wenn sie was legendär großes gedroppt sind 

ach ja...special thanks an den Blumenkübel-Mauerstück in NW der meine gradlinige Fahrweise trotz Kurve an einer Treppe aufgefangen hat 
auf das Foto bin ich mal gespannt Titel "Auffahrunfall mit Frau"


----------



## easymtbiker (4. November 2007)

Frank25 schrieb:


> An einem Wochenende mit so vielen Forenlegenden auf einmal zu biken



     hä? mr. el    war doch nicht dabei!

 


die erkenntnisse des tages:
- zena fährt krasse sachen
- baaaastian weiss nicht, wo im zug vorne und hinten ist.
- ebenjener baaaastian sollte am abend vor einer tour nich so viel trinken, damit er morgens nich so blass aussieht.
- oder es mal mit bräunungscreme probieren
- schnautze lev!
- anderseits findet der lev immer wieder neue sprünge am weinbiet. hier durch die lev felsenschlucht, man beachte die auffahrhilfe auf den stein, war sehr wackelig! 
- tourenausrichter sind nicht unbedingt guides. es darf dann geschumpfen werden.
- wir finden auch ohne guide wieder heim.
- ratte heisst jetzt dr. ratte! (wie sie von ihren neuen bike- freunden gerufen wird, geben wir jetzt nicht wieder....   )
- hallo  lambrecht! räumt mal den db- trail auf! zugewuchert mit dornen, einige von uns haben sich böse schnittwunden zugezogen. es flossen sogar einige tröpfchen blut!
- es wird schon um 17:30 dunkel
- ich sollte öfters wieder in die pfalz...


----------



## Frank25 (4. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ich dachte Legenden werden erschaffen nachdem die Leute tot sind oder wenn sie was legendär großes gedroppt sind



Forenforelle, von Bikelegenden war nie die rede


----------



## strandi (4. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> - es wird schon um 17:30 dunkel
> - ich sollte öfters wieder in die pfalz...



- ihr glücklichen...hier schon um 16:30 
- ich auch...


----------



## zena (4. November 2007)

Martin, das Gelächter hättste ruhig rausschneiden können die Kurve unten krieg ich auch irgendwann hin 

"Guides sind keine Tourausrichter" das passt, wir waren heut auch außerdienstlich unterwegs und lebten die Demokratie. Jeder durfte soviel rummäckern und klugsch...ern wie er/sie/es wollte


----------



## zena (4. November 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> - ihr glücklichen...hier schon um 16:30
> - ich auch...



strandi du brauchst jetzt auch ein xenon-scheinwerfer ans rennrad oder flutlicht aufm radweg. dafür habt ihr auch im sommer middsommernacht. da heißts rund um die uhr radln


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> was heißt hier "die waren recht nett"?
> auf pfälzisch heißt es "die waren sch..."?


Genau! Denn "nett" ist die kleine Schwester von "schaisse" 




easymtbiker schrieb:


> - zena fährt krasse sachen


Geil! 



easymtbiker schrieb:


> - ich sollte öfters wieder in die pfalz...


Wohin auch sonst??


----------



## Levty (4. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wohin auch sonst??


Lac Blanc!

Danke für die Videos, die Tour war auch sehr schön . Der wellige Anfang war garnicht nach meinem Geschmack, aber dafür hatten wir ja das Weinbiet und die Wolfsburg .

Merci für die Videos, Zena fährt in Wände rein, sollte sie auch nicht machen. Sonst wird Karsten ja nie mit der Küche fertig, wenn er dein Rad reparieren muss... nenene!

Komm grad aus der Kletterhalle, und die hat mir nochmal den Rest gegeben. Jetzt ins Bett!

Schönen Gruß an Dr. 'Sch.....' Ratte  *gröööhl*. War das lustig!
War schön, dich mal wieder zu sehen!

Solong!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Lac Blanc!


Gerne! Demnächst dann zum snowboarden!


----------



## Bastiaan (4. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> - baaaastian weiss nicht, wo im zug vorne und hinten ist.
> - ebenjener baaaastian sollte am abend vor einer tour nich so viel trinken, damit er morgens nich so blass aussieht.



- der bastiAAn wusste nicht dass hitnen im zug plötzlich inder mitte war weil ein neuer zugabteil angehängt wurde.
-ebenjener, immernoch heißender "BastiAAn", hat gestern nix gesoffen. die holländer sind nunmal Käseweiß, liegt wohl in den genen. wenn ich gesoffen hätte wär ich wohl gar ent mitgefahren 


schade dass ich ent am weinbiet dabei war, aber die 400hm hätt ich wohl nicht mehr gepackt


----------



## easymtbiker (4. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> hier mal ein bild von unserer kulturellen tour heute:
> die Wiege der Deutschen Demokratie


nenene, das hier ist kulturelles wissen:

hambacher fest
durchlesen, auswendig lernen, das nächste mal wird abgefragt!
(gilt auch für dich, 10a!)


----------



## easymtbiker (4. November 2007)

geil, was man alles so erfÃ¤hrt, wenn man auf wiki stÃ¶bert:

Kalmit-Klapprad-Cup â Seit 1991 wird der Kalmit-Klapprad-Cup ausgetragen. Dieses Radrennen hinauf zum Kalmitgipfel, bei dem nur KlapprÃ¤der ohne Gangschaltung zugelassen sind, findet am ersten Samstag im September statt.

  
gibt`s das noch? wann ist das nÃ¤chstes jahr und wer fÃ¤hrt alles mit? 

ok, noch n link gefunden:
http://www.kalmit-klapprad-cup.de/
Samstag, 6.9.2008 - Schalten kÃ¶nnen Sie woanders!


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hambacher fest


Hör uff mit dem Sch***! Das haben wir letztes Jahr in Soz bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut :kotz: Wird Zeit, dass ich das Schul-Gedönse hinter mich bringe, ich bin echt zu alt für sowas 




easymtbiker schrieb:


> Kalmit-Klapprad-Cup [...] Radrennen hinauf zum Kalmitgipfel, bei dem nur Klappräder ohne Gangschaltung zugelassen sind


Ob ein Fully mit Singlespeed auch als regelkonformes "Klapp"-Rad zählt?


----------



## der-tick.de (4. November 2007)

Also nun hab ich das zweite Video von Lev gesehen in dem er einen genauso Hacker-Mäßigen Fahrstil drauf wie ich... Nenene...  

Ich muss auch mal wieder als Forumphantom auftauchen... Immerhin ist jetzt Wintersaison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (4. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ob ein Fully mit Singlespeed auch als regelkonformes "Klapp"-Rad zählt?


kein problem- ich hab das gerade dem lev auch schon angeboten.
da ich flex und schweissgerät habe, mach ich aus euren hobeln in nullkommanix n prima klapprad!  aber nacher nich  wenn der rahmen nacher nich mehr neuwertig ist....

aber cooler fände ich es, mit dem klapprad hoch und dann grün- weiss mit highspeed runter, wessen bike am längsten durchhält, hat gewonnen!


----------



## Levty (5. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hacker-Mäßigen Fahrstil


Lieber das, als an Felsen hängen zu bleiben


----------



## easymtbiker (5. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hör uff mit dem Sch***! Das haben wir letztes Jahr in Soz bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut :kotz:


gutes allgemeinwissen kann nicht schaden! als wir auf dem bergfelsen gestanden sind und ich die leut gefragt habe, was den das hambacher fest war, kam nur als antwort: "n bestimmt so pfalz- typisch: fressen, saufen , rumhuren...."
 

da hättest du ganz klar punkten können!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. November 2007)

Nur so zur Info. Klappradrennen....Start Maikammer bis zur Kalmit. Der Schnellste war mit dem Klapprad 18, irgendwas Minuten unterwegs. So schnell ist mancher mit seinem RR nicht


----------



## Bastiaan (5. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> gutes allgemeinwissen kann nicht schaden! als wir auf dem bergfelsen gestanden sind und ich die leut gefragt habe, was den das hambacher fest war, kam nur als antwort: "n bestimmt so pfalz- typisch: fressen, saufen , rumhuren...."
> 
> 
> da hättest du ganz klar punkten können!



hätte ich die frage klar mitbekommen hätt ich die beantworten können

wusst eut als einzige in der klasse was am 3. oktober ist    (ich ausländer habs dann den deutschen erklärt  )


----------



## Levty (5. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> wusst eut als einzige in der klasse was am 3. oktober ist


Ja, aber nur weil du ein Mädchen bist!


----------



## der-tick.de (5. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> hätte ich die frage klar mitbekommen hätt ich die beantworten können
> 
> wusst eut als einzige in der klasse was am 3. oktober ist    (ich ausländer habs dann den deutschen erklärt  )


Ich finde es aber auch böse, dass wir einen Feiertag zum Start der ersten V2 haben...  

Oder war es die britische Atombombe 1952 die wir feiern?  








http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/3._Oktober


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> kein problem- ich hab das gerade dem lev auch schon angeboten.
> da ich flex und schweissgerät habe, mach ich aus euren hobeln in nullkommanix n prima klapprad!  aber nacher nich  wenn der rahmen nacher nich mehr neuwertig ist....


Neee, ich meinte, dass ein Fully doch auch schon so eine Art "Klapprad" ist... zumindest bei nem Eingelenker triffts noch ganz gut zu. 




easymtbiker schrieb:


> gutes allgemeinwissen kann nicht schaden! als wir auf dem bergfelsen gestanden sind und ich die leut gefragt habe, was den das hambacher fest war, kam nur als antwort: "n bestimmt so pfalz- typisch: fressen, saufen , rumhuren...."


Wer sagt, dass das nicht so war...?  




> da hättest du ganz klar punkten können!


Joa, da hätte ich euch so ungefähr........ alles drüber erzählen können. Nur schade, dass ich meine Powerpoint-Prasentation dann nicht zur Hand gehabt hätte  das hätte den Lerneffekt bei den anderen natürlich geschmälert!


----------



## der-tick.de (5. November 2007)

Das Hambacher Fest ist doch das größte Technoevent der Pfalz! 
Lordz of Castle sag ich da nur!  

Aber Smubob kann uns sicher die Powerpoints dazu schicken.


----------



## Bastiaan (5. November 2007)

@ levty: nur weil du beim friseur warst heißt das noch lange nicht dass du kein mädchen mehr bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (5. November 2007)

Wenigstens vergesse ich die entscheidenen Buchstaben am Ende eines Wortes nicht.

Hast du die Bilder von gestern?


----------



## easymtbiker (5. November 2007)

hey, wir machen nächstes jahr den klapprad- fr- event von der kalmit runter, die dinger halten ja einiges aus:

klappfreeride


----------



## Levty (5. November 2007)

Yay! Bin dabei! Meine Mama hat (noch) zwei davon!


----------



## Bastiaan (5. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenigstens vergesse ich die entscheidenen Buchstaben am Ende eines Wortes nicht.
> 
> Hast du die Bilder von gestern?



- und weiter? du mich verstehen tun, icke dizh verstehn tun.

klappt doch? 

und ja ich hab bilder, und zwar genau 4 bilder weil anscheinend niemand zeit hatte für ne fotosession und ich keine lust. 

von den 4 bildern hab ich 1 bild gepostet, 1 bild ist so lala, und zwei bilder wurden versaut von: wanderern und äste  

aber kannst die bilde rja gerne haben wenn du magst. 


edit: apropos fotosession, hat irgendein freerider oder dirtfahrer mal lust ne runde mit mir zu drehen wenns wetter besser ist, damit ich bilder machen kann? hierbei kommts weniger au hm und km an sondern auf die anzahl der bilder .   meldet sich jemand freiwillig? wär schön


----------



## pfalz (5. November 2007)

> hierbei kommts weniger au hm und km an



dat find ich positiv..nur leider bin ich weder 





> freerider


 noch 





> dirtfahrer


..


----------



## der-tick.de (5. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> [...]
> edit: apropos fotosession, hat irgendein freerider oder dirtfahrer mal lust ne runde mit mir zu drehen wenns wetter besser ist, damit ich bilder machen kann? hierbei kommts weniger au hm und km an sondern auf die anzahl der bilder .   meldet sich jemand freiwillig? wär schön


Ich Ich Ich!!!! 

Edit: Und zur Not bring ich auch Paul mit....


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Aber Smubob kann uns sicher die Powerpoints dazu schicken.


Jederzeit gerne  




easymtbiker schrieb:


> hey, wir machen nächstes jahr den klapprad- fr- event von der kalmit runter, die dinger halten ja einiges aus:
> 
> klappfreeride


Sehr geil! 


@ Bastiaan: Fotosession ist immer gut, aber ich weiß ja nicht, wie du FR definierst...!?


----------



## Bastiaan (5. November 2007)

hm find ich gut  dasses so schnell geht hätt ich net erwartet.
@pfalz, wenn du trotzdem was schönes, actionreiches bieten kannst ohne dirtfahrer bzw. freerider zu sein fotografier ich dich auch gern 
@smubob, ne definition für FR geb ich dir net, weil ich sonst ne diskussion ins rollen bring  aber wenn du gerne actionreiche sachen fährst, und die gerne wiederholst bis ich DAS perfekte bild hab, dann bist du für mich der perfekte typ für ne fotosession


----------



## der-tick.de (5. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> hm find ich gut  dasses so schnell geht hätt ich net erwartet.
> @pfalz, wenn du trotzdem was schönes, actionreiches bieten kannst ohne dirtfahrer bzw. freerider zu sein fotografier ich dich auch gern
> @smubob, ne definition für FR geb ich dir net, weil ich sonst ne diskussion ins rollen bring  aber wenn du gerne actionreiche sachen fährst, und die gerne wiederholst bis ich DAS perfekte bild hab, dann bist du für mich der perfekte typ für ne fotosession


Kommst du dann auch mal in Smubobs, Fusionrider, Duke4lc und mein Heimatgebiet? Da stehen auch nette Sachen rum... Dann sind für uns die km auch geringer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (5. November 2007)

wenn man da gut mitm zug hinkommen kann gerne, bin alelrdigns dann mit stativ+2 wechselobjektive unterwegs. ist also um eingies schwerer dann 

kann man ja per pm klären, nicht damit hier alles vollgespamt (spammed, spamed, spammet?) wird


----------



## zena (5. November 2007)

falls ihr requisite-figuren braucht für die fotosession mach ich gerne mit. ich stell mich dann als staunendes publikum zur verfügung  

das mit dem "filmchen" gefällt mir sehr vor allem das warmfahren in der wettergeschützten busshaltestelle und übrigens solche schlauen fahrradschlösser könnten an den pw-hütten angebracht werden sehr klug diese franzosen und auch sehr mutig


----------



## pfalz (5. November 2007)

ich kann grandios mit meinem kinn waldwege umpflügen..nee, ernsthaft, leider bin ich da nich so versiert, aber ich komm gerne mit, um was zu lernen und um anzufeuern (wenns erlaubt ist..)..


----------



## pfalz (5. November 2007)

..oder ich stell mich dann zur zena dazu, sie war schneller..


----------



## Bastiaan (5. November 2007)

hm naja, ihr dürft gerne mit. aber wie gesagt, ich bin schwer bepackt unterwegs. und hab nur 2GB an speicherkarten, das sind nur zirka 1000 bilder  

also wenn wir mit max. 5 leute wären wär ganz in ordnung. ab zirka 7 leute wirds denk ich schon zuviel.
zudem muss ich die ganzen bilder zuhause wieder sortieren, bearbeiten, verkleinern, hochladen, jedem ne e-mail schicken damit er sich ja nicht benachteiligt fühlt weil er den deutlich geposteten link übersehen hat


----------



## Frank25 (5. November 2007)

Hey Leute wartet mal, ich möcht auch mit zur Fotosession...

Also Baastian, ich kann die anbieten das zeug zu transportieren...
oder zumindest helfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (5. November 2007)

danke wird schon klappen , zur not nehm ich en anhänger mit. da hab ich als holländer erfahrung


----------



## Don Stefano (5. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hey, wir machen nächstes jahr den klapprad- fr- event von der kalmit runter, die dinger halten ja einiges aus:
> 
> klappfreeride


Gute Idee! In Ka stehen die neonorangen Dinger mit dem DB Logo an jeder Ecke rum.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. November 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Gute Idee! In Ka stehen die neonorangen Dinger mit dem DB Logo an jeder Ecke rum.



Derjenige, der auf die bescheuerte Idee kam, ist nächstes Jahr bestimmt auch arbeitslos.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> @smubob, ne definition für FR geb ich dir net, weil ich sonst ne diskussion ins rollen bring  aber wenn du gerne actionreiche sachen fährst, und die gerne wiederholst bis ich DAS perfekte bild hab, dann bist du für mich der perfekte typ für ne fotosession


Das mit der Definition war natürlich Spaß, das hast du schon richtig erkannt (Diskussion und so)  Actionreich ist ein dehnbarer Begriff, aber ich sags mal so: ich versuche meine Entwicklung in demBereich voranzutreiben und kann die Übung von zig wiederholten Shots ganz gut gebrauchen 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Kommst du dann auch mal in Smubobs, Fusionrider, Duke4lc und mein Heimatgebiet? Da stehen auch nette Sachen rum... Dann sind für uns die km auch geringer.


Ja, kann ich nur befürworten! Da gibts einige schöne Sachen  Und wenn Paul und Patrick dabei sind, wirds sicher genug Action geben!




Bastiaan schrieb:


> wenn man da gut mitm zug hinkommen kann gerne, bin alelrdigns dann mit stativ+2 wechselobjektive unterwegs. ist also um eingies schwerer dann


Direkt bis hin kommt man nicht, aber schon ganz gut in die Nähe.




> kann man ja per pm klären, nicht damit hier alles vollgespamt (spammed, spamed, spammet?) wird


Wozu ist der Thread hier dan sonst gut??


----------



## Bastiaan (5. November 2007)

solang ich net bis landau mitm rad fahren muss, sondern nur innerhalb landau rumgurken muss ists in ordnung 

dann mal zur vorfreude: ich würd übernächstes wochenende (also 17/18 november) vorschlagen, da ich a) zurzeit verletzt bin und b)mein daddylein am samstag stolze 50 wird und ich alles vorbereiten und abends wegsaufen muss.


----------



## pfalz (5. November 2007)

Merk ich mir mal vor.. (immer diese Sauferei..ich muss nächsten Samstag ca. ne halbe Gans verdrücken
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..und die will bestimmt noch schwimmen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

P.S. könnte ev. 1 person +radl aus Speyer (oder Umgebung) mitnehmen..


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> solang ich net bis landau mitm rad fahren muss, sondern nur innerhalb landau rumgurken muss ists in ordnung


Entweder musst du von Landau aus ne etwas längere aber gediegene Steigung hoch oder von Birkweiler aus ne kürzere aber ziemlich knackige...




> ich würd übernächstes wochenende (also 17/18 november) vorschlagen, da ich a) zurzeit verletzt bin und b)mein daddylein am samstag stolze 50 wird und ich alles vorbereiten und abends wegsaufen muss.


Hmm, kann sein, dass ich da nur mein Hardtail zur Verfügung habe. Hab heut meinen neuen Rahmen bestellt und bevor ich den aufbaue, geht erstmal noch die Gabel zum Service - wie lange das dauert kann man ja nie so genau sagen.


----------



## der-tick.de (5. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> solang ich net bis landau mitm rad fahren muss, sondern nur innerhalb landau rumgurken muss ists in ordnung
> 
> dann mal zur vorfreude: ich würd übernächstes wochenende (also 17/18 november) vorschlagen, da ich a) zurzeit verletzt bin und b)mein daddylein am samstag stolze 50 wird und ich alles vorbereiten und abends wegsaufen muss.


Ich glaub die Destination müsste Birkweiler heißen. Da gibts nen Bahnhof und in dem Dorf wohnt Duke4LC.  
Landau wären 8km Asphalt-Strampeln bis zum Wald.  

17.18. muss ich mal schauen... Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich da dem Vaterland diehnen darf , oder ob ich Purzeltag feier.


----------



## Levty (5. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> 17.18. muss ich mal schauen...


Welcher Monat ist denn der 18. ?



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Vaterland diehnen


Auuuaaa!


----------



## DukeLC4 (5. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Destination müsste Birkweiler heißen. Da gibts nen Bahnhof und in dem Dorf wohnt Duke4LC.
> Landau wären 8km Asphalt-Strampeln bis zum Wald.
> 
> 17.18. muss ich mal schauen... Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich da dem Vaterland diehnen darf , oder ob ich Purzeltag feier.



DukeLC4, verdammt.  

Ansonsten wäre ich dabei. Dauernd hochschieben und wieder runterfahren 
ist nichts so mein Ding. Ich mach das einmal vernünftig und kuck dann zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (5. November 2007)

Ihr kennt mich... ich beschränk mich aufs wesentliche

1866: Preußen annektiert das Königreich Hannover im Deutschen Krieg.

1157: Albrecht der Bär nennt sich in einer Urkunde erstmals selbst Markgraf von Brandenburg.

1969: Der Berliner Fernsehturm wird eröffnet.

Inoffizieller Tag der Weltraumfahrt, da am 3. Oktober 1942 erstmals ein Flugkörper mit einer Gipfelhöhe von 84,5 Kilometern in den Weltraum vorstieß <--- wer hats erfunden ;-)

die oranjes 
1967: Die größte Schleuse der Welt wird bei Antwerpen in Betrieb genommen.

Da ich lesen musste das eure tour demokratisch ablief und jeder mal hin und her bestimmen konnte bin ich froh dies nicht mit ansehen zu müssen.

versuchts mal mit diktatur das führt viel schneller zum ziel und lässt keine fragen aufkommen.

also dann


eL


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. November 2007)

DukeLC4 schrieb:


> Dauernd hochschieben und wieder runterfahren
> ist nichts so mein Ding. Ich mach das einmal vernünftig und kuck dann zu.


Genau mit DER Antwort habe ich gerechnet  Du hast die Übung ja auch nicht mehr so nötig wie z. B. ich


----------



## der-tick.de (5. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Genau mit DER Antwort habe ich gerechnet  Du hast die Übung ja auch nicht mehr so nötig wie z. B. ich


Oh oh... Da fällt mir ne Story von Sonntag ein! Da ist der DukeLC4 aber verdammt oft eine Sache gesprungen. Als es aber geklappt hatte, sind wir aber gleich weiter.  

Aber ansonsten hat mich seine Antwort auch nicht überrascht. Ist ja eigentlich auch richtig sooo....  
Ich halte mich auch nur lang an den Sachen auf, die noch nicht 100%ig wollen. Aber davon gibts ja genug....  

@DukeLC4: Sorry für den Verschreiber...  

@eL: Ich hatte verzweifelt nach was Holländischem gesucht... Gratulation!  
Das mit 1942 hatte ich auch schon, unter dem Gesichtspunkt ist es aber wirklich wieder was positives.  
Aber immer diese Sachen mit Brandenburg... tzzzz tzzz tzzz....


----------



## Bastiaan (5. November 2007)

also ich muss sagen so langsam wirds echt ziemlich viel.

denn im mom. würden reintheoretisch 7 leute + fotograf fahren.
das wird aber leider net klappen da ich echt nur ein paar fliegende sachen fotografieren will und es KEINE tour wird. so zwischen 3-4 leuten wäre perfekt, da kann einer in aller ruhe fahren, ich kann fotografieren ohne leute im hinter- (oder auch vordergrund  ) vom bild zu haben und während der eine fährt schieben die andern hoch.

mit 7 leute würds allerdigns so aussehn:
ich ärger mich weil alle im bild rumlaufen müssen, fahrer werden gestört, alles läuft zu chaotisch ab.

tut mir leid es zu sagen, aber ich hätt echt gern nur die fahrer die auch gerne mal was großes springen, damit ich auch actionbilder hab und es kein riesen chaos wird.
die mitfahrenden bisher sind:

- der-tick.de
- levty

die anderen bitte ich nochmal nachzudenken, ob sie auch wirklich mit wollen oder nur zugucken, und mir eine PM zu schicken(wenn sie mitfahren wollen). die ersten 2 glücklichen fahren noch mit. die andern kommen ein anderes mal. 

bis denn denn, grtz

mit so einem ansturm rechnet ein holländer dann doch nicht


----------



## Levty (5. November 2007)

Nice 

Hier aber ein schönes Video:


----------



## zena (6. November 2007)

eL schrieb:


> Ihr kennt mich... ich beschränk mich aufs wesentliche
> 
> 
> 1157: Albrecht der Bär nennt sich in einer Urkunde erstmals selbst Markgraf von Brandenburg.
> ...



   das ging damals einfach so? oder wurde er wegen seiner statur gehänselt und musste sich umbenennen? 

eL: du beschränkst dich selten und dann auch nicht immer aufs wesentliche


----------



## easymtbiker (6. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> das ging damals einfach so?


ja. damals ging es einfaher als heute: namensänderung




Levty schrieb:


> Auuuaaa!


schei§§ deutschlehrer!


----------



## JeTho (6. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...Viele Grüße an den "Quicky-Fahrern" Basti, Frank, Torben und dingbums aus Karlsruhe...hoffe ihr seid gut heimgekommen...



  Der Dingsbums bin dann ja wohl ich.

Klar sind wir gut heimgekommen! Mit den von Basti beschriebenen Problemchen.

@Bastiaan: Ich habe auch einen Foto und würde mitgehen zum knipsen, wenn das passt?!?


Gruß    Thorsten


----------



## pfalz (6. November 2007)

Alla hopp, dann macht mal schöne Bilder. Vielleicht fahr ich ein ander mal mit (wenn es sich im Bereich um die 1000hm abspielt)..

gruz

der darf natürlich nicht fehlen:

1918: Prinz Max von Baden wird Reichskanzler. Er führt die erste reichsdeutsche Regierung, die vom Reichstag abhängig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (6. November 2007)

@JeTho:  ja von mir aus, wenn du en externen blitz hast bist du herzlich willkommen  bräucht noch irgend ne lampe für die richtige belichtung, wird wohl die taucherlampe werden  


die anmeldung für die fotosession ist hiermit abgeshclossen, mitfahrende sind:

- levty
- der-tick.de
- Duke
- fusionrider
- fanta1

fotografen:
- JeTho
- Bastiaan

PM an den beteiligten kommt nachher.muss ehrlich sagen, mit soviel ansturm hätt ich net gerechnet. ich dachte " hmmm schreibst mal was wegen ner fotosession rein, vllt. will jemand mit vllt. auch nicht"  aber da wollen wohl doch einige bilder von sich haben 


grtz


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ...fotosession...


Wenns passt, komm ich mal vorbei und fotografier dich beim fotografieren


----------



## eL (6. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> das ging damals einfach so? oder wurde er wegen seiner statur gehänselt und musste sich umbenennen?
> 
> eL: du beschränkst dich selten und dann auch nicht immer aufs wesentliche




Mit deinen verleumdungen machst du dir keine freunde.


----------



## Levty (6. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> externen blitz
> grtz


Ich höre mich mal um 
Evtl. gibt es eine Möglichkeit


----------



## Bastiaan (6. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich höre mich mal um
> Evtl. gibt es eine Möglichkeit



glaub ich kaum, brauchst nämlich nen slave blitz, weil ich ansonsten keinen anschluss an der cam hab für nen externen blitz.

aber cool wärs trotzdem. ich hab mal geguckt was die dinger kosten. da kauf ich mir aber lieber neue bike-teile 

edit: wolltest du mir nicht irgend son link besorgen? *liebguck*


----------



## iTom (6. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> glaub ich kaum, brauchst nämlich nen slave blitz, weil ich ansonsten keinen anschluss an der cam hab für nen externen blitz.
> 
> aber cool wärs trotzdem. ich hab mal geguckt was die dinger kosten. da kauf ich mir aber lieber neue bike-teile
> 
> edit: wolltest du mir nicht irgend son link besorgen? *liebguck*



Tipp:
Beim Blödmarkt kaufen, nutzen und nach Gebrauch wieder zurückgeben -->  taugt einfach nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (6. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Beim Blödmarkt kaufen, nutzen und nach Gebrauch wieder zurückgeben -->  taugt einfach nichts



hm, als ehrlicher, junger, nicht versauter und wohl erzogener holländer würd mir sowas nicht einfallen.  wär aber ne überlegung wert 

"ich möchte den blitzer hier zurückgeben" 

"warum denn? sind sie nicht zufrieden?"

"ai sowas gibts doch gar net, da ist mir doch tatsächlich ein freerider draufgesrpungen und das ding geht kaputt   ich fasses net, geben sie mir sofort mein geld wieder  "

nej nej, sowas könnt ich nicht.


----------



## Levty (6. November 2007)

Hab ich zich mal mit einem USB Stick gemacht. Irgendwann war der im Sonderangebot, hab ihn dann behalten 
Und mit einer Videokamera für ein Videoprojekt.

Wgn der Homepage: Du weißt ja wie zuverlässig Frauen sind (ausgenommen sind alle hier mitlesenden weiblichen Wesen). Deshalb hab ich den noch nicht.

Slave Blitz, was für eine Cam hast du?

Cheers.


----------



## Bastiaan (6. November 2007)

hm, kein kommentar  

hab ne Canon Powershot A95


----------



## iTom (6. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ...
> "ich möchte den blitzer hier zurückgeben"
> "warum denn? sind sie nicht zufrieden?"
> "ai sowas gibts doch gar net, da ist mir doch tatsächlich ein freerider draufgesrpungen und das ding geht kaputt   ich fasses net, geben sie mir sofort mein geld wieder  "
> nej nej, sowas könnt ich nicht.



eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre evtl.
...der Slave-Blitzer blitzt schneller als die Kamera überhaupt auslöst..


----------



## Bastiaan (6. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre evtl.
> ...der Slave-Blitzer blitzt schneller als die Kamera überhaupt auslöst..



"der ist gar nicht für langzeitbelichtung bis 60sekunden geeignet
"


----------



## JeTho (6. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> @JeTho:  ja von mir aus, wenn du en externen blitz hast bist du herzlich willkommen  ...



Sorry Basti, ich habe auch keinen.
Aber vielleicht kann ich einen Freund überreden mir einen zu leihen. Ansonsten müssen wir halt trixen 

    Thorsten


----------



## Bastiaan (6. November 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> Sorry Basti, ich habe auch keinen.
> Aber vielleicht kann ich einen Freund überreden mir einen zu leihen. Ansonsten müssen wir halt trixen
> 
> Thorsten



hmmm hab hier ne taucherlampe, die wird als filmlampe benutzt, mit etwas papier davor (hab hier noch fotopapier)  wird das licht zerstreut und kann man das wunderschön als externen stand-blitz benutzen  . der blitzt so schnell, das sieht man gar net 

problem: dat dingens wiegt zirka 2-3KG und ist etwas groß  

hätt aber noch ne kleinere, die wiegt zirka 500gr-1kg hat aber net ganz soviel licht.


----------



## easymtbiker (6. November 2007)

das wetter.de für`s wochenende in neustadt: 1-3°, aber so starker wind, das die niederschläge als schnee runter kommen sollen.... hört sich ja prima an.... snowboard mitnehmen?

eure foto- blitz- geschichte; in duisburg beim 24h rennen haben die nachts ne lichtschranke aufgestellt, dann die bilder lange belichtet, die lichtschranke hat den  blitz ausgelöst und heraus kamen nette aufnahmen:



könnt ihr bei eurer foto- session ja auch machen, müsst ihr halt bis auf die dunkelheit warten...


----------



## Bastiaan (6. November 2007)

tsja wenns denn so einfach wär 

sowas zu bauen ist gar net so eifnach, da du ziemlich viel brauchst:

- ne kamera die belichtungszeiten > als 60sekunden verträgt
- ne lichtschranke
- einen externen blitz
- ne kamera bzw. blitz den man so eisntellen kann dass sie nur am anfang oder ende kurz aufblitzt. 

usw. usf. alles nicht so eifnach wies aussieht


----------



## eL (6. November 2007)

du hast schmutz im gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (6. November 2007)

eL schrieb:


> du hast schmutz im gesicht


ja! hauptsache, die beine sind sauber! 

@bastiaaan: du bekommst taschengeld. also nich rumjammern, sondern sparen!


----------



## Bastiaan (6. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ja! hauptsache, die beine sind sauber!
> 
> @bastiaaan: du bekommst taschengeld. also nich rumjammern, sondern sparen!



ai sicherlich aber des is imemr so schnell weg i-wie


----------



## Levty (7. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> hmmm hab hier ne taucherlampe, die wird als filmlampe benutzt, mit etwas papier davor (hab hier noch fotopapier)  wird das licht zerstreut und kann man das wunderschön als externen stand-blitz benutzen  . der blitzt so schnell, das sieht man gar net
> 
> problem: dat dingens wiegt zirka 2-3KG und ist etwas groß
> 
> hätt aber noch ne kleinere, die wiegt zirka 500gr-1kg hat aber net ganz soviel licht.



Wenn schon denn schon: die 3 kg Version bitte!


----------



## Bastiaan (7. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenn schon denn schon: die 3 kg Version bitte!



kein problem wenn du noch platz im rucksack hast


----------



## JeTho (7. November 2007)

Ich kann meine 3 Liter Wasserration zu Hause lassen und die Lampe einpacken. Also gleich mal aufladen und richten...


----------



## Bastiaan (7. November 2007)

k  dann muss ich mal was basteln damit das licht zerstreut wird

freu mich schon auf die fotosession, hoffentlich ist das wetter besser als heute. wenn nicht gibts halt schlamm-bilder


----------



## Levty (7. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> kein problem wenn du noch platz im rucksack hast


Ok 
Wegen dem Blitz: leider nix . Will der net hergeben, für "Naturaufnahmen" ...

Und das mit dem Link dauert... 

Cheers.


----------



## Flugrost (7. November 2007)

Nehmt nen Dieselgenerator zum Akku laden und Klamotten trocknen mit.


----------



## Bastiaan (7. November 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Nehmt nen Dieselgenerator zum Akku laden und Klamotten trocknen mit.


die idee wär net schlecht, danke 



Levty schrieb:


> Ok
> Wegen dem Blitz: leider nix . Will der net hergeben, für "Naturaufnahmen" ...
> 
> Und das mit dem Link dauert...
> ...



ja, ich würd mein blitz auch ent einfach so hergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (7. November 2007)

@ Basti:
http://www.schule-bw.de/aktuelles/wettbewerbe/wettbewerb?nr=735


----------



## Bastiaan (7. November 2007)

baden-württemnberg....und ich wohn in rlp , sowas ist doch diskriminierung  

naja, aufjedenfall mal vielen dank


----------



## der-tick.de (7. November 2007)

wegen dem Blitz... Also ich könt ja mal im THW nachfragen, ob ich den 6KW Lichtmast bekomme. Dann wirds hell genug...


----------



## Bastiaan (7. November 2007)

gute idee

wär nimmt das fass bier mit? noch jemand der lust hat en grill hochzuschleppen? ich nehm die bratwürst und steaks mit 

shoppengläser und wein bräuchten wir auch noch. ach weißte was:

wir gucken eifnahc was draus wird, dann halt ohne blitz


----------



## der-tick.de (7. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> gute idee
> 
> wär nimmt das fass bier mit? noch jemand der lust hat en grill hochzuschleppen? ich nehm die bratwürst und steaks mit
> 
> ...


Also um den LiMa da hoch zu kriegen brauchen wir eh ein Zugfahrzeug das Motorbetrieben ist. In sofern... Kein Thema....


----------



## Levty (7. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also um den LiMa da hoch zu kriegen brauchen wir eh ein Zugfahrzeug das Motorbetrieben ist.


Ich könnt das Ding hochziehen!
Die Eva hab ich damals schließlich auch einige Höhenmeter hochgezogen.
*duckunweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (7. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> brauchen wir eh ein Zugfahrzeug das Motorbetrieben ist:


das ruft nach: "THE INCREDIBILE MUSCLE" LEVTY!!!         

seine oberschenkel haben schon unzählige jeans zum platzen gebracht!




habt ihr das schon mitbekommen? in hd gab es eine umfrage unter allen abiturientinnen. unter anderem wurden sie gefragt:"würdest du gerne mal ne nacht mit lev verbringen?"
63% antworteten mit: "nein, nicht nochmal!"


----------



## Frank25 (7. November 2007)

@Baastian,

dann mal viel spass bei der Fotosession...

hab mich auch nur gemeldet weil sowas gut zum üben ist, bei einer
normalen tour hat man ja kaum zeit...

scheint ja richtig professionell zu werden, viel erfolg


----------



## Bastiaan (7. November 2007)

professionell sieht bei mir anders aus 
ich sag dazu eher: provisorisch


----------



## der-tick.de (7. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich könnt das Ding hochziehen!
> Die Eva hab ich damals schließlich auch einige Höhenmeter hochgezogen.
> *duckunweg*


Hmm, den vergleich finde ich etwas böse. Ich dachte nicht das Eva 1200kg (eintausendzweihundert) wiegt.


----------



## atomica (7. November 2007)

nimms mal fünf, teils durch hundert und dann zieh ein paar zerquetschte ab....


----------



## der-tick.de (7. November 2007)

atomica schrieb:


> nimms mal fünf, teils durch hundert und dann zieh ein paar zerquetschte ab....


Edit: Zonk Zonk Zonk


----------



## Bastiaan (7. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du meinst, Lev muss nur 20X so stark werden?
> Seit wann sind Frauen so offen, was so ein Thema angeht?
> Ach halt... Du bist "one of the riding girls". Da ist nichts normal...




3 mal ZONK, sowas sagt man nicht


----------



## der-tick.de (7. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> 3 mal ZONK, sowas sagt man nicht


Besser so?


----------



## Bastiaan (7. November 2007)

kommt aufs gleiche raus


----------



## Levty (8. November 2007)

Happy BIRTHDAY!         
So jung, doch so beliebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (8. November 2007)

wer ist jung und beleibt?


----------



## easymtbiker (8. November 2007)

auch von mir:
   
so jung und so beleibt..... wie kann  man in einem jahr nur so viel speck ansetzen?


----------



## Flugrost (8. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ..... wie kann  man in einem jahr nur so viel speck ansetzen?



kultiviertes Dicksein als Kompliment 
natürlich die allerherzlichsten


----------



## el Zimbo (8. November 2007)

Fred (?)

by the way eine Aufgabe für die Fotospezialisten:




...ich weiß, die Kamera ist noch neu und die Anleitung wird grundsätzlich nicht gelesen,
aber mit einer neuen, nicht gerade schrottigen Digikam muss sowas doch funktionieren.


----------



## der-tick.de (8. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Fred (?)
> 
> by the way eine Aufgabe für die Fotospezialisten:
> 
> ...


musst du auf Sport stellen tun... Dann geht die Belichtungszeit gravierend runter. Aber Achtung - damit wird das Bild auch dunkler. Alternativ die LiMa strategie!


----------



## el Zimbo (8. November 2007)

...soweit ich weiß war das die Sport-Einstellung...oder der Apparat hatte sowas nicht.
Vielleicht äußert sich der Besitzer ja auch noch  

PS:
müsst ihr bei Bildern immer auf "zitieren" klicken...


----------



## Kelme (8. November 2007)

Normalerweise wird bei der Sporteinstellung nicht nur die Belichtungszeit verkürzt, sondern auch die Blende weiter geöffnet (also der Wert ändert sich z. Bsp. von 5.6 auf 2.8). Das hat zwar zur Folge, dass der Bereich, der scharf abgebildet wird, sehr schmal werden kann, aber mit einer passenden Fokussierung kann das was werden. 
Alternativ wäre eine Aufnahme, bei der mitgzogen wird. Dann wird der Biker besser abgebildet, aber der Hintergrund verwischt halt.
Bei Licht satt wird selbst bei entsprechend kurzer Belichtungszeit der Bereich der Schärfentiefe größer, da dann die Blende weiter geschlossen werden kann (Blende 8 und mehr).


----------



## Tobsn (8. November 2007)

Wollt Ihr mal schöne Bilder sehn.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## pfalz (8. November 2007)

Glückwünsche auch von mir..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (8. November 2007)

http://trailhunter.de/gallery/img5196.html

bei dem trail könnte man ja direkt ein feuchtes höschen bekommen


----------



## der-tick.de (8. November 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr mal schöne Bilder sehn.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tobias


Das ist alles bei Col de la Schlucht. Da hab ich 300mb gutes Bildmaterial von. 
Da war kein Tobsn dabei und hat mich gehetzt....  
Die Trails bin ich alle vor ein paar Wochen gewandert. Mir fehlen da aber die Bilder der scheinbar unfahrbaren Stellen (S6 - S7?).  
Ich glaub ich muss mal was hochladen...


----------



## der-tick.de (8. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...soweit ich weiß war das die Sport-Einstellung...oder der Apparat hatte sowas nicht.
> Vielleicht äußert sich der Besitzer ja auch noch
> 
> PS:
> müsst ihr bei Bildern immer auf "zitieren" klicken...


Ich muss immer auf Zitieren klicken, bei Bildern macht das besonders Spaß!


----------



## el Zimbo (8. November 2007)

...ich komm gerade von meinen vier Wetterdiensten im Web - Bikewetter wird das nicht,
ich könnt sowas von :kotz: und dann noch ein bisschen  und am Montag hört's dann wieder auf zu regnen...


----------



## fanta1 (8. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...ich komm gerade von meinen vier Wetterdiensten im Web - Bikewetter wird das nicht,
> ich könnt sowas von :kotz: und dann noch ein bisschen  und am Montag hört's dann wieder auf zu regnen...



Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter! Es gibt nur weichEIER!


----------



## el Zimbo (8. November 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen...
Aber gerade eben ist meine Erkältung zurückgewichen, kein Bock auf Wiederholung.
Wenn's nur ein bissel regnet, fahr ich ja eh - sogar mit Erkältung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...ich komm gerade von meinen vier Wetterdiensten im Web - Bikewetter wird das nicht,
> ich könnt sowas von :kotz: und dann noch ein bisschen  und am Montag hört's dann wieder auf zu regnen...


Mir macht das ausnahmsweise mal garnix aus... ich muss eh noch warten, bis meine Gabel vom Service kommt  So lange müsste ich Hardtail fahren und da ich ein Weichei bin, schenke ich mir das ganz gerne (nicht wegen der fehlenden Federung, sondern wegen nur 1KB, stark begrenzter Sattelstützenkapazität und miesen Bremsen  )


----------



## dave (8. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...ich komm gerade von meinen vier Wetterdiensten im Web - Bikewetter wird das nicht,
> ich könnt sowas von :kotz: und dann noch ein bisschen  und am Montag hört's dann wieder auf zu regnen...



Aber ansonsten können wir dieses Jahr wirklich nicht klagen! Wenn ich daran denke wie oft es werktags schlecht war und dann pünktlich zum WE aufbesserte.   War richtig auffällig, oder?

Was mich jetzt nur ärgert, kaum bin ich wieder mit dem Hardtail unterwegs, bricht die Achse der Hinterradnabe!  
Muss ich wohl doch das Fully dreckig machen ...

Und klar doch, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag ... und dem stolzen Alter!


----------



## Flugrost (8. November 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten können wir dieses Jahr wirklich nicht klagen! Wenn ich daran denke wie oft es werktags schlecht war und dann pünktlich zum WE aufbesserte.   War richtig auffällig, oder?



Das lag an mir - ich hab das Wetter bestellt und bezahlt. Langsam aber bin ich finanziell ruiniert...


----------



## Bastiaan (8. November 2007)

ich bitte um eine kleine spende in form von geld für den herrn flugrost 

ich versichere, es deint alles dem guten zweck. ihr wollt ja schließlich nicht im regen biken


----------



## Flugrost (8. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ich bitte um eine kleine spende in form von geld für den herrn flugrost



na endlich!

...und bitte keinerlei Naturalien...


----------



## Tobsn (9. November 2007)

dave schrieb:


> ...bricht die Achse der Hinterradnabe!
> ...


Willkommen bei *Wuchtbrummen e.V.*


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. November 2007)

@ Dave. Hast du zugenommen, oder werden die Trails ruppiger


----------



## Zelle (9. November 2007)

Das Wochenende steht wieder vor der Tür ... ich habe noch keinen Touraufruf gesehen ... aber bei all dem Gespämme kann man es ja auch leicht mal übersehen  

Wie siehts denn aus am Wochenende?

Grüße!


----------



## guru39 (9. November 2007)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... aber bei all dem Gespämme kann man es ja auch leicht mal übersehen



Hier spämmt doch keiner


----------



## Zelle (9. November 2007)

Oh ... ich habe mich ja vertippt.  
Ich meinte natürlich bei all den (hochwichtigen, informativen, tiefsinnigen ...) *Gesprächen*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. November 2007)

na also, s´geht doch


----------



## zena (9. November 2007)

confused: na wer hat denn geburtstag gehabt? ich les hier eifrig zwei volle seiten durch und erfahr nix 

egal wers ist  alles liebe zum geburtstag, ob beliebt oder beleibt es kommt aufs gleiche hinaus 

@lev: oh du meister der edlen tropfen, ich hab den wein gestern abend geöffnet und staunte über dies lieblich-leichte bouquet und der tiefen sinnigkeit. wenn du an der quelle dieses fantastischen weines wohnst kannste gerne öfters was geschenkt bekommen DANKE

@alldieonnere: isch kann samstag net, muss die überfachliche prüfung in edenkoben ablegen...und weh ihr radlt an der sportschule vorbei und zieht mir die nase lang ich muss da eine seltsame sportstunde abhalten..."sportartspezifisches kraftausdauertraining"...wie soll das gehn ohne bike und ohne protektoren?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ich muss da eine seltsame sportstunde abhalten..."sportartspezifisches kraftausdauertraining"...wie soll das gehn ohne bike und ohne protektoren?



Du bist doch Frau und keine Flexibilität.  10 warmlaufen mit kleinen Übungen. (Selbstverständlich steht der Übungsleiter daneben und moderiert  ) Anschließend Kniebeuge, Liegestütze etc. 25-30 min. Mit oder ohne Gerätschaften. 5min leichte Entspannungsübungen. Dat wars. Und wenn du es gut anstellst, verdienst du damit auch noch Geld  Ach nicht vergessen. Immer drauf hinweisen, dass sie schön weiteratmen sollen und loben nicht vergessen.
Oder noch einfacher "Zirkeltraining mit Karten"


----------



## Kelme (9. November 2007)

Turnvater Jahn hätte sein helle Freude (aber wahrscheinlich auch nur der).


----------



## der-tick.de (9. November 2007)

Also ich biete Sonntag ab 12 Uhr ab dem Zollstock an!  
Definitiv viel rumstehen und hochschieben dabei... Airtime auch ein wenig und viel Trial... Da ist Besame Mucho ein Chicken Way gegen...


----------



## Levty (9. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> @lev: oh du meister der edlen tropfen, ich hab den wein gestern abend geöffnet und staunte über dies lieblich-leichte bouquet und der tiefen sinnigkeit. wenn du an der quelle dieses fantastischen weines wohnst kannste gerne öfters was geschenkt bekommen DANKE


Bitte bitte! Pälzern Wein zu schneken ist ja immer so eine Sache, aber schön dass er euch gefallen hat! 
Wie lange hat die Schokolade gehalten? 

Cheers!


----------



## dave (9. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Dave. Hast du zugenommen, oder werden die Trails ruppiger



Ne, Zimbo ist schuld! Hat doch alles mit seinem kaputten Freilauf angefangen. Oder war's Lev? Hmm ... keine Ahnung. Aber ich wollte den roten Faden einfach mal wieder aufnehmen!  

Werd' übrigens wahrscheinlich morgen um 10 Uhr in Maikammer am Start sein - zusammen mit alexse, einem Chameleon-Kollegen.
So, jetzt aber ab in den Keller, das Ersatzlaufrad fertig machen ...


----------



## Levty (9. November 2007)

Dave, psssst! Sonst gehts wieder los. Hab erst eine neue Felge bestellt...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. November 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Werd' übrigens wahrscheinlich morgen um 10 Uhr in Maikammer am Start sein - zusammen mit alexse, einem Chameleon-Kollegen.
> So, jetzt aber ab in den Keller, das Ersatzlaufrad fertig machen ...



Fahrt noch 10 Minuten länger. Wollen uns in Gimmeldingen treffen. Gleiche Zeit, außer es schüttet in Strömen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (9. November 2007)

Samstag 11 Uhr in Karlsruhe am Gotec... Ach ja, Abends...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Fahrt noch 10 Minuten länger. Wollen uns in Gimmeldingen treffen. Gleiche Zeit, außer es schüttet in Strömen.



Wo in Gimmeldingen ist denn der Treffpunkt und wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren? Hätte so 2 bis 3 Stunden Zeit. Voraussetzung natürlich wie geschrieben, das Wasser hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Frank25 (9. November 2007)

ich glaube nicht das es m orgen zu schlecht wird zum biken,

wenns aber kübelt schick ich dem Wolfman um acht eien sms...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo in Gimmeldingen ist denn der Treffpunkt und wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren? Hätte so 2 bis 3 Stunden Zeit.



Da wirst du aber alleine zurück fahren müssen. Sind meist so bis 15h aufwärts unterwegs. Sind nämlich nicht auf der Flucht. Gimmeldingen Sportplatz


----------



## dave (9. November 2007)

Gimmeldingen? Jo, warum eigentlich nicht?  
Hauptsache da sind ein paar Klassiker für Alex dabei. Den hab' ich nämlich schon so von der Pfalz vorgeschwärmt ...  
Biste auch dabei Lev oder musste noch auf die Felge warten?

@DIRK SAYS:
Hier noch auf der Karte ...
http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/rendezvous/index.html?mpoint=neustadt_gimmeldingen


----------



## Levty (9. November 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Biste auch dabei Lev oder musste noch auf die Felge warten?


Nope, hab ja noch ein anderes Bike.
Bin aber trotzdem nicht dabei, bin morgen Klettern.

Nächstes Mal dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da wirst du aber alleine zurück fahren müssen. Sind meist so bis 15h aufwärts unterwegs. Sind nämlich nicht auf der Flucht. Gimmeldingen Sportplatz



Das macht nix. Flüchten tu ich auch nicht. Muss aber mittags noch einer familiären Verpflichtung nach kommen.

Flachpedale und Protektoren, wenn ich den Fred bisher richtig verfolgt habe, oder?



dave schrieb:


> @DIRK SAYS:
> Hier noch auf der Karte ...
> http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/rendezvous/index.html?mpoint=neustadt_gimmeldingen



Supi, danke. Ich glaub, das find ich.


Wie erfahre ich, wenns abgesagt wird? Nicht dass es bei euch regnet und beim mir scheint die Sonne bei 30 Grad.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Samstag 11 Uhr in Karlsruhe am Gotec... Ach ja, Abends...


Wer weiß, was das Gotec ist, wird sich denken können, dass das nix mit biken zu tun hat 

Aber KA ist ein gutes Stichwort... die Strommasten haben mich lange nicht gesehen


----------



## der-tick.de (9. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wer weiß, was das Gotec ist, wird sich denken können, dass das nix mit biken zu tun hat
> 
> Aber KA ist ein gutes Stichwort... die Strommasten haben mich lange nicht gesehen


Wir können ja erst Strommasten und dann ins Gotec!  

Im Gotec ist morgen Abend Drum&Base angesagt! Für dich als alter Tekker wäre das doch auch was? Oder bist du wirklich abstinent geworden?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wir können ja erst Strommasten und dann ins Gotec!
> 
> Im Gotec ist morgen Abend Drum&Base angesagt! Für dich als alter Tekker wäre das doch auch was? Oder bist du wirklich abstinent geworden?


Für Strommasten hab ich keine Zeit heut, muss mein altes Bike zerlegen, die Teile putzen und wiegen 

Und zur Mukke muss ich sagen, dass ich D&B keinen ganzen Abend mehr aushalten würde... da bleib ich doch lieber bei H&M -> Hardcore & Metal


----------



## Levty (12. November 2007)

Habe einen neuen Trail gefunden. Im Anhang...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Habe einen neuen Trail gefunden. Im Anhang...



Respekt wenn du die Kurve mit Mach 3 fährst


----------



## Bastiaan (12. November 2007)

meinen respekt kriegst du auch schon mit 10km/h


----------



## der-tick.de (12. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Habe einen neuen Trail gefunden. Im Anhang...


Wo hast du das denn gefunden?


----------



## Levty (12. November 2007)

Königstuhl, gestern morgen.
Ich denk mir so als ich aus dem Auto aussteige: "Schon kalt hier".
Dann, 50m weiter im Wald ein kleiner Bach. So sah der aus.


----------



## Frank25 (12. November 2007)

sieht fast so aus als gäbs endlich wieder mal einen richtigen bikewinter, wär cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeTho (12. November 2007)

Frank25 schrieb:


> sieht fast so aus als gäbs endlich wieder mal einen richtigen bikewinter, wär cool



Sag bescheid wenn du den Bach fahren willst. Das muss ich sehen!!!


----------



## Bastiaan (12. November 2007)

spike reifen aufgezogen und los gehts.


----------



## Levty (12. November 2007)

Kostet verdammt viel Überwindung.
Würde anfangs auch lieber zuschauen


----------



## Bastiaan (12. November 2007)

weicheier, da sieht man einmal mehr: die holländer sind die waren kämpfer und haben wenigstens mut


----------



## JeTho (12. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> weicheier, da sieht man einmal mehr: die holländer sind die waren kämpfer und haben wenigstens mut



OK. Ich weiß wo ich Spike-Reifen herbekomme. 26"?


----------



## Bastiaan (12. November 2007)

26" *nick*  aber nur wenn jemand ein video macht  und ich als belohnung ein glas glühwein bekomme


----------



## Levty (12. November 2007)

Stehe gerne nebenan. Bergab gehts Querfeldein der Falllinie entlang. Immer noch sicherer als da runter...


----------



## Bastiaan (12. November 2007)

weiß ich doch net wies da aussieht 
aber wenns einigermaßen sicher wär würd ichs ja amchen.


----------



## JeTho (12. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> 26" *nick*  aber nur wenn jemand ein video macht  und ich als belohnung ein glas glühwein bekomme



Am Sonntag lass ich einen Glühwein springen. Auch ohne das du dich umbringst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> weiß ich doch net wies da aussieht
> aber wenns einigermaßen sicher wär würd ichs ja amchen.



Dann ist dir eine große Fangemeinde sicher. Popcorn, Budweiser und Chips inkl.


----------



## Bastiaan (12. November 2007)

bringt mir relativ wenig wenn ich 6feet under liege 

auf dem grabstein steht dann "er war ein tapferer und wahrer holländer" oder wie?


----------



## guru39 (12. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Königstuhl, gestern morgen.
> Ich denk mir so als ich aus dem Auto aussteige:



 





Levty schrieb:


> "Schon kalt hier".



 



Levty schrieb:


> ".



 

Gruß Gürü


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. November 2007)

Soviel zum Thema biken und Holländer  
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/55654


----------



## Bastiaan (12. November 2007)

deswegen haben wir a) ein subaru forester 4WD
 und b) nicht son **** wohnwagen 

trotzdem eifnahc nur hammer des video


----------



## Levty (13. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Gruß Gürü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (13. November 2007)

wow! krasses bild von der eisrinne, lev!
aber ich war gestern nochmal oben, die schnee/ eissituation hat sich verschärft und es steht zu befürchten, das der komplette königstuhl vergletschert!!!


----------



## strandi (13. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Kostet verdammt viel Überwindung.
> Würde anfangs auch lieber zuschauen



pussy


----------



## el Zimbo (13. November 2007)

man nehme zwei alte DH-Reifen, zwei DH-Schläuche, viel starkes Klebeband und eine Großpackung Spax...


----------



## Zelle (13. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> man nehme zwei alte DH-Reifen, zwei DH-Schläuche, viel starkes Klebeband und eine Großpackung Spax...



Die Spax sollten aber nicht zu lang sein, sonst verbiegen die schnell oder gehen doch durch die Verstärkung ... wo ich dann auch neben Klebeband einen Metallstreifen (oder Ring) einsetzen würde. Natürlich nicht zu dick ... muss sich ja ein bisschen anpassen. Und gut entgratet muss das Metall sein ... sonst frisst es sich dann doch irgendwo durch!

Und nun noch die Spämversion: Eine Alte Felge nehmen und schöne Ecken reinsägen ... also ähnlich wie ein Kreissägeblatt  

Grüße!


----------



## Levty (13. November 2007)

Zelle schrieb:


> also ähnlich wie ein Kreissägeblatt
> 
> Grüße!


Gegen die Laufrichtung!
Und Spikereifen habe ich letztes Jahr ausprobiert: Nur auf Eis nützlich!


----------



## Frank25 (13. November 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> Sag bescheid wenn du den Bach fahren willst. Das muss ich sehen!!!



also, wir rutschen ihn auf dem hosenboden zusammen runter, als Gleitcreme
wär Glühwein gut...

wie lang ist denn der Bach??


----------



## Levty (13. November 2007)

Frank25 schrieb:


> wie lang ist denn der Bach??


Hm, nach der Kurve da kommen einige Äste, aber an sich ist der so um die 50m lang, bis er unter einem Weg verschwindet.


----------



## Frank25 (13. November 2007)

keine ahnung, meinst du es lohnt sich Glühwein raufzuschleppen und ihn
runterzurutschen?

wär doch mal ne idee, protektoren an und rutschen....so als vorweihnachtlichen Spaß 

wer seine Spikes ausprobieren will kann ja auch kommen, ich werds aber nicht sein...


----------



## strandi (13. November 2007)

Frank25 schrieb:


> als Gleitcreme
> wär Glühwein gut...



du bist ja bärvers


----------



## Bumble (13. November 2007)

Frank25 schrieb:


> keine ahnung, meinst du es lohnt sich Glühwein raufzuschleppen und ihn
> runterzurutschen?



*Wäre ja dann so ne Art Revival der damaligen Freeriders-United-Runde  
Kannst dich noch erinnern Strandi ???  Wer war eigentlich noch alles dabei damals ? Frank , du auch ? Kann mich garnicht mehr richtig erinnern. War im Nov. 2004 , oder ???  

Eigentlich Zeit für ne Wiederholung  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank25 (13. November 2007)

ja war wohl einiges los an Touren, hat spaß gemacht


----------



## strandi (13. November 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Wäre ja dann so ne Art Revival der damaligen Freeriders-United-Runde
> Kannst dich noch erinnern Strandi ???  Wer war eigentlich noch alles dabei damals ? Frank , du auch ? Kann mich garnicht mehr richtig erinnern. War im Nov. 2004 , oder ???
> 
> Eigentlich Zeit für ne Wiederholung  *



jo genau november 2004  war ne coole tour...auch wenn ich meine nagelneue kurbel auf dem zigeunertrail zerstört habe damals  
muss unbedingt bald mal wieder mit radl in die pfalz komme...
aber am 3.12. hab ich erstmal noch nen termin beim knie-doc  bis dahin werde ich auch abwarten mit dem rennradl...wurde mir so empfohlen


----------



## zena (14. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Habe einen neuen Trail gefunden. Im Anhang...



ja sagt mal...die winterspiele sind noch nicht eröffnet oder? wo hast du dieses eis hergezaubert lev? ist etwa im odenwald schon der winter da? oder hat mal wieder mr. frost über superman gesiegt 

sieht aus wie ein netter anlieger irgendwo im keller sind noch meine eisspiker-reifen. hoffentlich gibts den winter auch bei uns bissle was zum rutschen


----------



## Levty (14. November 2007)

Also aufm Königstuhl liegt schon Schnee!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Also aufm Königstuhl liegt schon Schnee!



Na super, dann gibt es am Samstag snowbiken..... und man fällt weicher


----------



## Levty (14. November 2007)

Ne, soviel Schnee ist doch noch nicht da  Aber der klebt schon im Profil


----------



## Bogie (14. November 2007)

Was geht am Samstag?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. November 2007)

Bogie schrieb:


> Was geht am Samstag?



Noch keinen Plan, mal die anderen Motivsockenträger fragen.  Ist dir DÜW zu weit? Ansonsten könnten wir mal wieder am Bismarksturm unser Unwesen treiben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ... DÜW ... Bismarksturm ...


Ist das Gebiet dort empfehlenswert? Ich bin ja z. Z. in DÜW in der Schule, aber mit dem MTB bin ich dort noch nicht unterwegs gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. November 2007)

Yay, grad einen Satz Felgen ersteigert! *happy*
2 StÃ¼ck fÃ¼r 34.40â¬ sollten mir bis Sommer reichen


----------



## Bogie (14. November 2007)

DÜW ist ok. Bin aber erkältet und weiß noch nicht wie meine Verfassung am Samstag so ist. 
Im übrigen bin ich ja bekennender Schönwetterbiker


----------



## pfalz (14. November 2007)

ich würde mich auch mal anschließen..oder nehmt ihr nur 'Profis' mit..? Hab nämlich grad ne Erkältung hinter mir..


----------



## easymtbiker (14. November 2007)

das muss sein- unser herr deutschlehrer 

Levty (09:35 PM) :  ja, den teil werde ich auch absegen ;-)
easymtbiker (09:35 PM) :  HAHAHAHA!
easymtbiker (09:36 PM) :  HERR DEUSCHLEHRER!!!!:-D
easymtbiker (09:36 PM) :  also entweder: absägen oder absegnen! ;-)


----------



## Levty (14. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das muss sein- unser herr deutschlehrer
> 
> Levty (09:35 PM) :  ja, den teil werde ich auch absegen ;-)
> easymtbiker (09:35 PM) :  HAHAHAHA!
> ...


Weger? Is mir neu...


----------



## Levty (14. November 2007)

Editieren ist schwach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (14. November 2007)

Für Euch:
http://www.d-a-f.net/


----------



## Levty (14. November 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> Für Euch:
> http://www.d-a-f.net/


Also ich bin seit 9.5 Jahren hier


----------



## pfalz (14. November 2007)

war gedacht, falls Ihr Euch mal richtig batteln wollt (wenn Ihr das nicht schon übers äisiqiu macht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

wie heißt es doch:





(man lasse sich von meinem usernamen nicht täuschen..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## el Zimbo (15. November 2007)

Also ich weiß leider noch nicht, ob ich euch am Samstag "guiden" kann, Freitag wird's eventuell seeehr spät;
vielleicht bin ich um zehn dabei, vielleicht komm ich später nach...

@Smubob:
DÜW lohnt sich definitiv - man muss halt die Highlights kennen, sonst kann's da auch mal langweilig werden.


----------



## captainz3 (15. November 2007)

...da es gut wäre die müden, eingefroren Knochen mal wieder zu bewegen und ich außerdem keinen großen Aufwand mit der Anfahrt habe, würde ich eventuell auch gerne mitfahren, wenn Ihr nach DÜW kommt.

Ich glaube auch das ein paar "Highlights" zu kennen, aber wenn ich das ein oder andere video auf YouTube richtig interpretiert habe kennt sich wolfman ja auch sehr gut aus!


----------



## der-tick.de (15. November 2007)

Also wenn ihr Samstag DÜW fahrt, bin ich dabei. Ansonsten würde ich auch guiden, dann ab Gimmeldingen als ganz ruhige Freeriderunde (Den Tobsn würde ich dann nicht mitnehmen).  

@Basti: Alternativ ne Fotosession? Meinetwegen bei mir im Wald, gibt so einige neue Spots.


----------



## Bastiaan (15. November 2007)

wegen der fotosession:

ich bin immer gerne dabei. samstag hat die berufs bildende schule in neustadt aber tag der offenen tür. und als bald auszubildender muss man da ja hin 

am samstag hab ich also keine zeit. und die fotosession am sonntag wird wohl eine kleine werden da ja du(der-tick.de), duke und fusionride nicht mitfahren.

geplant ist 1 mal weinbiet hoch (oder eckkopf), bilder machen und wieder heim. hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit.


----------



## Levty (15. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> w
> geplant ist 1 mal weinbiet hoch (oder eckkopf), bilder machen und wieder heim. hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit.


Gib mir per PM nochmal bescheid bitte... mit Zeit unr Treffpunkt und so...


----------



## Bastiaan (15. November 2007)

tut der ich.

warte aber noch auf ne PM von fanta1. wenn der mir rechtzeitig zurück schreibt wirds eckkopf. wenn net dann weinbiet/wolfsburg

wie gesagt, die beteiligten kriegen noch ne PM


----------



## DukeLC4 (15. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> wegen der fotosession:
> 
> ich bin immer gerne dabei. samstag hat die berufs bildende schule in neustadt aber tag der offenen tür. und als bald auszubildender muss man da ja hin
> 
> ...


Wie findet nicht statt?
Ich war doch angemeldet.
Wann denn dann?

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (15. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist das Gebiet dort empfehlenswert? Ich bin ja z. Z. in DÜW in der Schule, aber mit dem MTB bin ich dort noch nicht unterwegs gewesen...




dürkheim rentiert sich wieder


----------



## der-tick.de (15. November 2007)

@Basti: Wegen dem Termin am Sonntag - Schick mir doch ne PM. Eventuell bin ich doch früh genug hoch. Dann wirds halt ein Purzeltagsbiken und die die mitkommen bekommen dann einen Glühwein ausgegeben.  
Falls das nichts wird, wirds ne Runde bei mir im Wald... 
@DukeLC4, Fusionrider, Smubob: Dann müssen wir am Trifels vorbei, dann gibts auch Glühwein für umme.  

@DukeLC4: Die Fotosession können wir auch mit dem Fusionrider machen. Ich hab ne gute Kamera und der Fusionrider die Begabung gute Bilder zu machen. 
Ich bekomm zwar ab und an auch gute Bilder hin, aber es hapert halt manchmal am Timing...


----------



## Frank25 (15. November 2007)

Hat wer Bock mal die Wolfsschanze zu springen,

vielleicht dieses oder nächstes We, ich würd gern mal springen,

kommt wer mit?


----------



## Bastiaan (15. November 2007)

"findet nicht statt"  hab ich nicht gesagt. aber es verläuft etwas anders als geplant.

aber ich werde morgen eine PM rausschicken. und die die mitfahren wollen sind eben da. die andern nicht 


ansonsten bin ich immer zu haben für ne fotosession. einfahc bescheid sagen


----------



## der-tick.de (15. November 2007)

Frank25 schrieb:


> Hat wer Bock mal die Wolfsschanze zu springen,
> 
> vielleicht dieses oder nächstes We, ich würd gern mal springen,
> 
> kommt wer mit?


Ist die nicht bei DÜW? Wäre das dann nicht was für Samstag? Ich würds mir mal anschauen... Nadja freut sich bestimmt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Smubob:
> DÜW lohnt sich definitiv - man muss halt die Highlights kennen, sonst kann's da auch mal langweilig werden.


OK, dann häng ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal an dich dran  irgendwann wirds sicher mal klappen...



Speedbullit schrieb:


> dürkheim rentiert sich wieder


Wieso "wieder"? Gab es dort Probleme?




Bastiaan schrieb:


> samstag hat die berufs bildende schule in neustadt aber tag der offenen tür.


Gut zu wissen... da war ich ja letztes Jahr. Wär ne gute Gelegenheit, die alten Lehrer mal zu besuchen und sie an ihrem eh schon versauten Samstag bissl zu nerven 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> @DukeLC4, Fusionrider, Smubob: Dann müssen wir am Trifels vorbei, dann gibts auch Glühwein für umme.


Mein WE ist biketechnisch momentan sehr ungewiss... ich hab meine Gabel wider Erwarten schon vom Service zurück (muss aber wohl erst wieder selbst die Dämpfung mit ausreichend Öl versorgen, sch*** Sport Import  ) aber ich hab ja jetzt noch keinen Dämpfer  wenn die Buchsen für den Leihdämpfer noch rechtzeitig kommen, könnte es noch was werden...!


----------



## der-tick.de (16. November 2007)

Also wenn jetzt keiner ne Tour ausruft, dann sag ich jetzt einfach mal:

*Samstag
11 Uhr
Sportplatz Gimmeldingen*

Oder gibts doch einen, der ab DÜW was führt?


----------



## Levty (16. November 2007)

Frank25 schrieb:


> Hat wer Bock mal die Wolfsschanze zu springen,
> 
> vielleicht dieses oder nächstes We, ich würd gern mal springen,
> 
> kommt wer mit?


Mit nem Hardtail wie deinem machts erst richtig Spaß!
Fullies sind da überflüssig, genau wie Frauennamen für Bikes!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also wenn jetzt keiner ne Tour ausruft, dann sag ich jetzt einfach mal:
> 
> *Samstag
> 11 Uhr
> ...




     
Bei der Uhrzeit deines Postes ist klar, dass du nicht um 1000h aus den Federn kommst.
Also wer Lust, Laune und einfach etwas biken will.
Samstag 1000h Gimmeldingen Sportplatz. Es geht dann Richtung Loog. Für die spätichkommnichtinsbettposter. Etwa 1200h Gemüsehändler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanta1 (16. November 2007)

@ all 
 Was ist jetzt mit der Fotosession am SA
DüW währe doch super.


----------



## el Zimbo (16. November 2007)

@Getränkeautomat:
10:00 Uhr Gimmeldingen ist doch schon längst per PN abgesegnet... 

@Wolfman:
Leute, die weniger Monde gezählt haben als DU können auch nach 1:00 Uhr ins Bett gehen
und trotzdem um 10:05 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein...

bis morsche.


----------



## der-tick.de (16. November 2007)

Ok, ich schließe mich der Allgemeinheit an... 10.15 Uhr Gimmeldingen. 
Wird schon wieder ne kurze Nacht....


----------



## el Zimbo (16. November 2007)

Das heißt 10:05 Uhr - 10:15 Uhr ist spätestens Abfahrt...


----------



## der-tick.de (16. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das heißt 10:05 Uhr - 10:15 Uhr ist spätestens Abfahrt...


----------



## dave (16. November 2007)

Ups! In Schottland müssen wir aber wirklich vorsichtig sein ... 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7095134.stm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (16. November 2007)

Die spinnen, die Schotten... 
Ich mein natürlich nicht den Typ, der sein Bike "vergewaltigt" haben soll,
sondern die Pozilei - er war in seinem Zimmer und nicht in der Öffentlichkeit...
Naja, eigentlich halte ich die Story für ne Art Aprilscherz


----------



## pfalz (16. November 2007)

Was hatte der für nen Sattelrohrdurchmesser (oder besser, was für nen zippl-Durchmesser )?

Oder denk ich hier in die völlig falsche Richtung?? Manche Landsleute, tststs


----------



## der-tick.de (16. November 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> Was hatte der für nen Sattelrohrdurchmesser (oder besser, was für nen zippl-Durchmesser )?
> 
> Oder denk ich hier in die völlig falsche Richtung?? Manche Landsleute, tststs


Meinst du warum one point five erfunden wurde, bzw. Scotts tolles 34,9mm Sattelstützen Maß!   
Am schlimmsten sind aber die Zonnenscheinler... 40mm oder mehr?! für die Sattelstütze...


----------



## pfalz (16. November 2007)

Latürnich!!


----------



## Bastiaan (16. November 2007)

@ fanta1:

die fotosession-tour war für SONNtag geplant. ich wiederhole: für SONNtag!! 

aber wir können ja gerne ein anderes mal noch ne fotosession planen, damit du auch bilder von dir hast   bei dieser foto-tour läuft i-wie eh nichts wie geplant.


*infos zur fotosession:*

eigneladen sind:

- fusionrider
- dukeLC4
- JeTho
- Levty
- Fanta1
- Der-Tick.de


Treffpunkt: Sonntag 10 Uhr gemüsehändler. anschließend gemütliches hochkurbeln zum weinbiet. dort dürfen die fahrer dann mal richtig die sau raus lassen, und anschließend gucken wir halt mal wo man noch hinfahren könnt. 

wie gesagt, nichts läuft wie geplant, das ganze war ziemlich chaotisch geplant. aber wer mal ne fotosession machen will: ich mach ja gerne bilder 


grtz


----------



## der-tick.de (16. November 2007)

NoWay... Ich bin Sonntag NICHT um 10 Uhr in NW. Vielleicht bin ich da schon ansprechbar, aber mehr auch nicht. Sorry...  
Über 12 Uhr könnten wir noch verhandeln...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das heißt 10:05 Uhr - 10:15 Uhr ist spätestens Abfahrt...



Und 1005h steht einzig und alleine dem Zimbo zu, da er das schon seit Jahren praktiziert und alles mögliche schon versucht wurde es ihm ab zu gewöhnen. Er bleibt aber hartnäckig.  
Nächster Mitnahmepunkt ist Gemüsehändler etwa 1200h. 
@ Tick. Nicht pinsen. handeln


----------



## Bastiaan (16. November 2007)

wie schon gesagt, nichts läuft wie geplant weil jeder en sonderwunsch hat.

wer nicht da ist ist nicht da, meine cam hat auch nen selbstauslöser, ich kann also auch alleine ne fototour machen wenns denn sein muss. ich würde eben gern um 10 starten damit nicht ganz soviele wanderer zugucken und gezwungener maßen mit aufs bild kommen.

zudem hab ich mittags noch andere sachen zu erledigen, und leben nicht nur fürs mtb fahren.


----------



## der-tick.de (16. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Tick. Nicht pinsen. handeln


Jaja... Ich bin ja pünktlich da... Ich muss nur noch einen scheiß Job hier fertig bekommen, dann manch ich Feierabend... Dann komme ich vielleicht vor 1 Uhr ins Bett.


----------



## Fusionrider (16. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> Treffpunkt: Sonntag 10 Uhr gemüsehändler. anschließend gemütliches hochkurbeln zum weinbiet. dort dürfen die fahrer dann mal richtig die sau raus lassen, und anschließend gucken wir halt mal wo man noch hinfahren könnt.
> grtz



Keine Chance! 10 Uhr ist zu früh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusionrider (16. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> Treffpunkt: Sonntag 10 Uhr gemüsehändler. anschließend gemütliches hochkurbeln zum weinbiet. dort dürfen die fahrer dann mal richtig die sau raus lassen, und anschließend gucken wir halt mal wo man noch hinfahren könnt.
> grtz



keine Chance! 10 Uhr ist zu früh, muss mindestens bis 11.00 arbeiten!


----------



## der-tick.de (16. November 2007)

Fusionrider schrieb:


> Keine Chance! 10 Uhr ist zu früh!



Dann wirds ein gemütlicher Zollstocktreff?


----------



## Bastiaan (16. November 2007)

also 11 uhr könnt ich mir eventuell auch noch vorstellen. aber 12 uhr ist für mich zu spät. tut mir leid.

dann wären wir im mom. nur noch zu 4 anstatt 7


----------



## Frank25 (16. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Mit nem Hardtail wie deinem machts erst richtig Spaß!
> Fullies sind da überflüssig, genau wie Frauennamen für Bikes!



hey das ist ein kompliment...

@Fanta,

wohnst du zufällig in DÜW? könnten wir ja mal am BT rumschreddern ->


----------



## Levty (16. November 2007)

Wenn 11h, dann geh ich Schneestöbern in HD!
10 fix, Geschäftsmänner wie Basti und ich haben net ewig Zeit 
So, jetzt ab ins Nachtleben


----------



## Bastiaan (16. November 2007)

danke lev endlich noch einer der gerne früh im wald rumgurkt


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. November 2007)

Der Spruch eines Kollegen der ein absoluter Antisportler ist als wir uns über die diesjährige Tour de France unterhielten.

"Ich habe die Ungedopten auf der Tour de France sofort erkannt: Die hatten kein Fahrrad."

Da konnte ich nichts drauf erwidern


----------



## Levty (16. November 2007)

Tja, da ahb ich gleich das passende Lied:
(Grad am Vorsaufen bei ner Freundin: )
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-60tyLQhA


----------



## fanta1 (17. November 2007)

Frank25 schrieb:


> hey das ist ein kompliment...
> 
> @Fanta,
> 
> wohnst du zufällig in DÜW? könnten wir ja mal am BT rumschreddern ->



nö, in Hassloch.
BT können wir gerne mal machen, ich fahr ganz gern dort rum. Sag bescheit wenn du mal fährst, für heute hab ich jetzt schon eine gemütliche HT tour geplant 
Hassloch Düw Lindemannsruh- schlagbaum- hardenburg- drei eich- L-Kreutz- EK- Hassloch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank25 (17. November 2007)

fanta1 schrieb:


> nö, in Hassloch.
> BT können wir gerne mal machen



schöne tour..

Hab dir was geschickt..


----------



## easymtbiker (17. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Tja, da ahb ich gleich das passende Lied:
> (Grad am Vorsaufen bei ner Freundin: )
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-60tyLQhA


cooool! du hörst ja mal gute musik an!
knorkator sind übrigens am 23.11. in hd im schwimmbad zu sehen! hab die vor ner woche in stuttgart gesehen, echt sehr, sehr lustig! und es rockt natürlich 

@zimbo: vielleicht kennst es schon, aber das hier rotiert bei mir gerade pausenlos, spektakel des jahres:alexisonfire


----------



## Levty (17. November 2007)

Heute NWD8 im Teufel! Alle kommen, fett Bikerparty!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. November 2007)

ja super weis ich auch, weiß nur nciht wo der teufel ist und wann es ist


----------



## Tobsn (17. November 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> ja super weis ich auch, weiß nur nciht wo der teufel ist und wann es ist


Das ist gut so.


----------



## Levty (17. November 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> ja super weis ich auch, weiß nur nciht wo der teufel ist und wann es ist


Heidelberg, Kirchheim. Da beim MediaMarkt zwischen den beiden Brücken is so ne Bruchbude, das ist die Kneipe.
21h Filmstart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (17. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Heidelberg, Kirchheim. Da beim MediaMarkt zwischen den beiden Brücken is so ne Bruchbude, das ist die Kneipe.
> 21h Filmstart.



22:00 filmstart


----------



## Levty (17. November 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> 22:00 filmstart


Echt? Hm, Martin bitte um Bestätigung!

Keine Lust zwischen assozialen Waldzerstörrern 1h zu viel rumzustehen!


----------



## Speedbullit (17. November 2007)

?


----------



## Levty (17. November 2007)

easymtbiker = Martin = Stammkunde
Der meinte 21h!


----------



## Speedbullit (17. November 2007)

jeremy = chef der meint 22:00, aber ist ja auch wurscht, hauptsache es gibt was zu sehen


----------



## Levty (17. November 2007)

22h, alles klar


----------



## dominik-deluxe (17. November 2007)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das ist gut so.



warum denn das?

weiß es ja jetzt, komme nur nicht wenn du kommst


----------



## Levty (18. November 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> warum denn das?
> 
> weiß es ja jetzt, komme nur nicht wenn du kommst


Pußy! War geil, hast was verpasst!


----------



## JeTho (18. November 2007)

Sorry Jungs!
Ich war gestern bei "Night of the jumps"  und danach im Zapato   auf der aftershowparty. Hui jui jui. Wir haben zu viel getankt und ich war um 4:00 Uhr zu Hause und heute früh natürlich verpennt. Jetzt sitze ich hier mit nem totalen Brummschädel.
Ich habe leider keine Telefonnummer von euch, sonst würde ich jetzt bescheid sagen, dass ihr nicht auf mich warten braucht.
TUT MIR ECHT VOLL LEID.

    Thorsten


----------



## Levty (18. November 2007)

Gewartet haben wir nicht 
Und getankt wurde gestern auch, DAS ist KEINE AUSREDE!
Nja, Basti hat geflucht, aber wir hatten zu 2t auch unseren Spaß! Und ich hab ein neues DH Bike im Wald gefunden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (18. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Gewartet haben wir nicht
> Und getankt wurde gestern auch, DAS ist KEINE AUSREDE!
> Nja, Basti hat geflucht, aber wir hatten zu 2t auch unseren Spaß! Und ich hab ein neues DH Bike im Wald gefunden !




tsja wenn von den 7 leuten nur einer kommt  

ich werd dein diwnhill bike nachher mal veröffentlichen


----------



## Bastiaan (18. November 2007)

Dann hier unser downhiller lev und sein neues baby:

kostenpunkt: 2799 die lackierung ist eine sonderlackierung, extra für unser lev.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (18. November 2007)

passend zur brille


----------



## dominik-deluxe (18. November 2007)

hat sich die gabel unter deinem gewicht so auseinander gebogen??? oder ist das die option noch ne 2,5" schlappen reinzubauen


----------



## Bastiaan (18. November 2007)

das ist extra für 2,5" reifen, an alles wurde gedacht 
das am lenker ist ne helmablage.


----------



## UHU69 (18. November 2007)

Wolfsburg???


----------



## Flugrost (18. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ...auch unseren Spaß!








...hat auch die passenden Farben

edith:





			
				UHU69 schrieb:
			
		

> Wolfsburg???


 ja.


----------



## Frank25 (18. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> das ist extra für 2,5" reifen, an alles wurde gedacht
> das am lenker ist ne helmablage.



ich glaube es sind sogar die neuen deemax laufräder drin

aber der action wegen wär ich mindestens einen absatz mit gefahren...


----------



## Bastiaan (18. November 2007)

man muss bedenken, das schöne radl gehört auch jmd. und der besitzer würd natürlich weiterhin gerne damit fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. November 2007)

Ohje, damit wollte ich bei der nächsten Tour posen, aber jetzt...


----------



## Bastiaan (18. November 2007)

wieso? mach doch, du bist ja der besitzer....oder hast du mich angelogen?


----------



## zena (18. November 2007)

brauche gaaaanz dringend eure hilfe 

mein fox float dämpfer ist putt ...kennt jemand die adresse von dieser englischen werkstatt die für fox tunen? was kostet der spaß dort? können die aus nem 4jahre alten dämpfer einen super-duper suspensionswundern zaubern?

thanks a lot  

verstehn die dort auch pälzisch oder muss ich alles in school-english übersetzen?


----------



## Levty (18. November 2007)

Die können Pälzisch, und der Dämpfer muss nicht auf eine Insel:
http://www.akira-tuning.com/page13/page13.html
Frag an wegen Fox  Werde meinen Dämpfer zu denne senden, sobald der hinüber ist zum tunen. Du kannst ihn aber auch einfach nur servieren lassen. (In einem 5 Gang Menü. Mit Cola als Getränk xD)


----------



## pfalz (18. November 2007)

Hi Zena, 

das ist tfTuned:
hier lang

Alternativ kannst Du ja mal bei cyclomanix in Schriesheim fragen, die machen wohl auch Fox-service (bring morgen meine Talas hin), vielleicht können die ja helfen (weiß aber nich, ob die auch reparieren..):
cyclomanix


----------



## easymtbiker (18. November 2007)

äh- was spricht gegen den fox- servicce bei toxoholics? also ich war immer zufrieden mit denen. cyclomanix basteln da meines erachtens auch nich rum sondern schicken  das teil auch gleich zu toxo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (18. November 2007)

> cyclomanix basteln da meines erachtens auch nich rum sondern schicken das teil auch gleich zu toxo



naja, zu mir haben sie am Telefon gesagt, sie machen den Service selbst, und wenn was defekt ist dann je nach dem, was, gehts zu toxo oder sie machen es selbst...werd es ja im Laufe der Woche erfahren


----------



## Bogie (18. November 2007)

hallo zena,
empfehle dringendst aufgrund eigener hervorragender erfahrungen tftunedshox!!!!!!!     
wenn du´s perfekt haben willst tunen die den dämpfer auch noch (push). hab ich bei meinem fox float auch machen lassen. seit dem geht der erst richtig gut.


----------



## der-tick.de (18. November 2007)

Bei Fox ist TFTuned eh besser... 
Akira ist Spezialist für Manitou! Aber bei Fox sicher auch nicht schlecht. 
Außerdem sitzt Akira nicht so weit weg, aber außerhalb der EU (Schweiz)!!! Das heißt die Ware muss durch den Zoll. Also minimum 2 Wochen nur für den Versand.


----------



## eL (18. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> verstehn die dort auch pälzisch oder muss ich alles in school-english übersetzen?



das versteht man nirgends 

hab ich dir nich zu nem nagelneuen Indianergott geraten??!!

nu sieh man zu 

dieses fuchs zeugs iss doch spätestens wenn es kaputt geht völlig überbewertet


----------



## Levty (19. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Akira ist Spezialist für Manitou!


...und Progressiv Suspension und MZ.
Zum Glück fahre ich nix anderes ;D


----------



## Frank25 (19. November 2007)

Montagsloch?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. November 2007)

Frank25 schrieb:


> Montagsloch?



Meinst Du das hier?


----------



## Frank25 (19. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Meinst Du das hier?



nein, nur den heutigen tag ,mit sportstadien habe ich noch nie etwas zu tun gehabt, mit den erbauern deselben auch nicht.

also Dirk, das hast du aber eben spontan ergoogelt...


----------



## der-tick.de (19. November 2007)

Ich wunder mich auch schon... nix los hier...
So musste ich den ganzen Tag einfach durcharbeiten ohne Erheiterung... Tzzzz...  

@Lev: Hauptgeschäft von Akira ist aber definitiv Manitou. Die tunen dir sonst auch noch so einiges andere, wenn du willst. 

Edit: Gratulieren wir dem Fred dann auch zur 200ersten Seite, wenn wir soweit sind?


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. November 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das hier rotiert bei mir gerade pausenlos, spektakel des jahres:alexisonfire


Geht ab!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








easymtbiker schrieb:


> äh- was spricht gegen den fox- servicce bei toxoholics? also ich war immer zufrieden mit denen.


Nach dem was man so hört sind die doch schweineteuer!?

Ich bleib lieber bei Rock Shox, die verrecken eh innerhalb der Garantie, langfristig ist das wie ein All-Incl-Service-Vertrag oder Teilsponsoring  Nach den 4. Einschicken der selben Gabel (wenn man den Tausch von 2-Step auf U-Turn und die 2 Mal selbst Ölstand korrigieren unbeachtet lässt) in 1 Jahr fängts langsam an tragikomisch zu werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (19. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Edit: Gratulieren wir dem Fred dann auch zur 200ersten Seite, wenn wir soweit sind?



organisieren wir doch eine anti-winterpokal-fred-feier-tour zum 5000. post


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. November 2007)

Das könnte dann in etwa mit einer Weihnachtsnightridetourmitglühweinhüttenzauber zusammentreffen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. November 2007)

Frank25 schrieb:


> nein, nur den heutigen tag ,mit sportstadien habe ich noch nie etwas zu tun gehabt, mit den erbauern deselben auch nicht.



Hätte ja sein können.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nach dem was man so hört sind die doch schweineteuer!?



Stimmt!!!!. 139 Eutonen für eine Fox DHX 4 Inspektion mit neuen Dichtungen. Wenn ich mich an die Garantiebestimmungen halte, kann ich mir alle 6 Monate von den Kosten der Inspektionen einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen  Das nächste Mal wenn mein Dämpfer leckt geht er nach UK. Einzig die Versandkosten sind höher und wenn du genaue Daten lieferst, bekommst du ihn nach deinen Wünschen getunt. Das hab ich z.B. von Tox noch nicht gehört.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. November 2007)

Wäre für einen Foxdämpfer der Evolver oder der Roco eine Alternative? Marzocchi zumindest ist bei den Gabeln ja sehr Servicefreundlich.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wäre für einen Foxdämpfer der Evolver oder der Roco eine Alternative?


Wenn man den Testberichten Glauben schenken kann schon. Fox ist schon gut, leben aber auch meines Erachtens sehr von ihrem Status.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Testberichten Glauben schenken kann schon. Fox ist schon gut, leben aber auch meines Erachtens sehr von ihrem Status.



Hatte schon einen Float und jetzt den Vanilla. Beide waren eigentlich problemlos. Allerdings sind die Service-Intervalle- und Preise echt einen Frechheit.

Wenn sich meiner verabschiedet, werd ich mich evtl. in Richtung Luft und Manitou orientieren. Vielleicht passts, vielleicht ists ne Fehlinvestition. Mal schaun. Aber 169 EUR würd ich in keine Dämpferwartung stecken.


----------



## THBiker (20. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Stimmt!!!!. 139 Eutonen für eine Fox DHX 4 Inspektion mit neuen Dichtungen. Wenn ich mich an die Garantiebestimmungen halte, kann ich mir alle 6 Monate von den Kosten der Inspektionen einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen  Das nächste Mal wenn mein Dämpfer leckt geht er nach UK. Einzig die Versandkosten sind höher und wenn du genaue Daten lieferst, bekommst du ihn nach deinen Wünschen getunt. Das hab ich z.B. von Tox noch nicht gehört.



Ich schick mein Krams wohl zu Motopitkan (verhandel gerade mit denen!! ) und laß das fahrwerk tunen, da ist dann der Service mit drin und ich hab ein optimal abgestimmtes Fahrwerk


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. November 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ich schick mein Krams wohl zu Motopikan (verhandel gerade mit denen!! ) und laß das fahrwerk tunen, da ist dann der Service mit drin und ich hab ein optimal abgestimmtes Fahrwerk


Th schick mir bitte mal deren Addi und halt mich auf dem laufenden wie du mit deren Arbeit zufrieden warst. Ist ggf. eine Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (20. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Th schick mir bitte mal deren Addi und halt mich auf dem laufenden wie du mit deren Arbeit zufrieden warst. Ist ggf. eine Alternative.



Hast ne email bekommen  ich werde berichten...aber dauerd sicherlich nur 3-4 Wochen bis ich den Dämpfer wieder habe


----------



## Speedbullit (20. November 2007)

hd hardcore 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=14319163

man beachte die beschreibung


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2007)

voll der Hammer


----------



## der-tick.de (20. November 2007)

Also Fox Schweiz verlang für den Service nur ein Appel und ein Ei. Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren meinen Vanilla RC für 32,- SFR beim Service. 

Und Manitou kann sich echt sehen lassen, mitlerweile. Sowohl in Performance als auch in Service. Für die Dämpfer gibts sogar leicht verständliche Serviceanleitungen zum selber machen!!!  
Ersatzteile sind auch sofort über Centurion verfügbar.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (20. November 2007)

man beachte, dass der 2te unten hingefallen ist


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. November 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> man beachte, dass der 2te unten hingefallen ist



Das ist wahre Akrobatik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Stimmt!!!!. 139 Eutonen für eine Fox DHX 4 Inspektion mit neuen Dichtungen.


Das ist doch absolut lächerlich! Diese Abzocke sollte so viele Leute vergraulen, dass die den Laden dicht machen müssen  Das wäre die gerechte Quittung für den übertriebenen Kapitalismus.




DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wäre für einen Foxdämpfer der Evolver oder der Roco eine Alternative?


Ich würde auch sagen: ja! Beide fahren Kumpels von mir, beide sehr zufrieden. Der Evolver ist ja auch meine Wahl für meinen neuen Rahmen, nur ist er leider erst wieder ab Anfang 2008 lieferbar  Nur deshalb muss ich mich jetzt grad mit unnötigem Ärger wegen dem Leih-Dämpfer für die Übergangszeit rumschlagen.


----------



## der-tick.de (20. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist doch absolut lächerlich! Diese Abzocke sollte so viele Leute vergraulen, dass die den Laden dicht machen müssen  Das wäre die gerechte Quittung für den übertriebenen Kapitalismus.
> 
> 
> Ich würde auch sagen: ja! Beide fahren Kumpels von mir, beide sehr zufrieden. Der Evolver ist ja auch meine Wahl für meinen neuen Rahmen, nur ist er leider erst wieder ab Anfang 2008 lieferbar  Nur deshalb muss ich mich jetzt grad mit unnötigem Ärger wegen dem Leih-Dämpfer für die Übergangszeit rumschlagen.


Welche Einbaulänge brauchst? Patrick kann dir vielleicht einen mit 216mm leihen. Ich kann dir einen mit 240mm leihen.


----------



## Levty (20. November 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> hd hardcore
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=14319163
> 
> man beachte die beschreibung


Hehe... Da wäre aber eine andere Cam-Perspektive besser


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Welche Einbaulänge brauchst? Patrick kann dir vielleicht einen mit 216mm leihen. Ich kann dir einen mit 240mm leihen.


216. Hab ja schon nen Dämpfer da, die Buchsen sind das Problem...!


----------



## der-tick.de (20. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 216. Hab ja schon nen Dämpfer da, die Buchsen sind das Problem...!


was brauchst denn? Ich hab noch ein paar Sätze im Keller liegen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> was brauchst denn? Ich hab noch ein paar Sätze im Keller liegen.


beidseitig 25,4 breit für 8er Bolzen und passend für Rock Shox Dämpfer von 2006. Alternativ würde mir selbes Maß auch für Manitou ab '07 weiterhelfen!


----------



## der-tick.de (22. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> beidseitig 25,4 breit für 8er Bolzen und passend für Rock Shox Dämpfer von 2006. Alternativ würde mir selbes Maß auch für Manitou ab '07 weiterhelfen!


sorry... Hab ich nicht. 
22mm (leicht ausgeschlagen) - 34,xxmm (Frisch) - >50mm (5 Tage in der Sau gefahren)


----------



## fitze (22. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> sorry... Hab ich nicht.
> 22mm (leicht ausgeschlagen) - 34,xxmm (Frisch) - >50mm (5 Tage in der Sau gefahren)



22,2mm für en Roco? Ne? Schade


----------



## der-tick.de (22. November 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> 22,2mm für en Roco? Ne? Schade


Sind von Manitou. Passen bei Fox aber wohl auch. Weiß nicht wie das mit Roco aussieht.  

@All: Was machen wir am Wochenende?
Fotosession bietet sich ja nicht an bei dem Wetter. 
Wie wäre es mit 10 Uhr in Maikammern und dann auf die Kalmit - hohe Loog - Treppenweg...
Oder Kalmit - Hochberg - Teufelshütte... 
Ich würde mich als Führer anbieten - Ein Coguide wäre aber fein.


----------



## Speedbullit (22. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich würde mich als Führer anbieten




die teilnehmer müssen aber keine armbinde tragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (22. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...Führer...



und ich dachte die zeiten seien vorbei


----------



## Speedbullit (22. November 2007)

die cup france strecke in avoriaz ist in trockenem zustand schon recht schwer, aber bei den bedingungen

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/4532/

respekt


----------



## Levty (22. November 2007)

Noch ein wenig feuchter und man kannd as Surfbrett auspacken...


----------



## Levty (22. November 2007)

Möchte ich niemandem vorenthalten:





TurboLenzen aus dem Forum.
Schöner Sprung.


----------



## der-tick.de (22. November 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> die teilnehmer müssen aber keine armbinde tragen?


Aber holla! Ohne Armbinden nehm ich keinen mit.  

Gelb mit 3 Punkten drauf...


----------



## der-tick.de (22. November 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> und ich dachte die zeiten seien vorbei


Ich hab sogar mehrere FÜHRERscheine.


----------



## Bastiaan (22. November 2007)

hab nicht gewusst dass man zum führen einen schein braucht?

sieht man mal, als ausländer ist man nie ausreichend informiert.


----------



## strandi (22. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar mehrere FÜHRERscheine.



ein führer ohne führerschein darf kein führer sein...oder so ähnlich


----------



## strandi (22. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> hab nicht gewusst dass man zum führen einen schein braucht?
> 
> sieht man mal, als ausländer ist man nie ausreichend informiert.



naja als ausländer musste ja sogar aufpassen das du net entFÜHRT wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (22. November 2007)

a gut zu wissen.

aber wenn der entFÜHRER keinen FÜHRERschein hat ists doch strafbar?!


----------



## der-tick.de (22. November 2007)

ja, dann ist das wohl Strafbar!  
Also zum Führen braucht man definitiv einen Führerschein. Ganz wichtig. 
Ich hab nur den kleinen... Max. 10 Leute darf ich führen...  
Naja... Im KatS Fall könnten es auch mal bis zu 2000 werden, aber das reicht noch immer nicht um Holland zu überrennen.


----------



## face-to-ground (22. November 2007)

ich frage mich gerade, wohin das wohl FÜHRT...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. November 2007)

Um mal von euren "*Führer*qualitäten" weg zu kommen.
Samstag steht vor der Tür und es gibt definitiv keine ge*führte* Tour mit irgendwelchen *FÜHRERN*, im übrigen heißt das im Neudeutch Personaltrainer.

*Treffen Samstag, 1000h, Kaltenbrunner Tal. Wie üblich schnell hoch, schnell runter u n d  schnell müde *


----------



## Bastiaan (22. November 2007)

also um holland zu überrolen, mus man schon zirka 16millionen holländer entführen und dazu noch die 5 millionen ausländer.

das ist schon ne etwas größere aufgabe für den besseren führer. versuch dich doch besser zuerst als reiseführer, wenn das klappt kann man in die nächst bessere führer-liga aufsteigen


----------



## face-to-ground (22. November 2007)

das mit holland ist kein problem - wir versprechen euch die finalteilnahme an einer fußball-wm, wenn ihr beim nächsten sturm die wehre unten lasst *gg* und schon FÜHRT das ganze zu einem problem weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (22. November 2007)

ui *freu*
hab grad gesehen das eine billigfluglinie von kopenhagen nach chambéry fliegt...und das liegt ganz in der nähe von alpe d´huez  flug dauert 2 stunden


----------



## Levty (22. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> im Neudeut*_*ch Personaltrainer.


Ist das auch Neudeutsch? Oder muss ich meinen Beamtenstatus raushängen lassen?


----------



## der-tick.de (22. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Um mal von euren "*Führer*qualitäten" weg zu kommen.
> Samstag steht vor der Tür und es gibt definitiv keine ge*führte* Tour mit irgendwelchen *FÜHRERN*, im übrigen heißt das im Neudeutch Personaltrainer.
> 
> *Treffen Samstag, 1000h, Kaltenbrunner Tal. Wie üblich schnell hoch, schnell runter u n d  schnell müde *


Also auf meiner Urkunde steht Führer...  
Aber die ist Gesammtdeutsch gleich. 
Wieso will eigentlich keiner Touren von mir annehmen?  
So schlimm werden die auch nicht.  

Dann bin ich wohl mit im Kaltenbrunner Tal... Wieder mit meinem großen Mädel. Auf das ich bis dahin das Quitschen beseitigt habe. 
Edit: Ansonsten nehm ich die Kopfhörer mit.


----------



## der-tick.de (23. November 2007)

Ich weiß jetzt zumindest woher das Knarzen kommt... 
Muss ich morgen Abend mal zerlegen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Auf das ich bis dahin das Quitschen beseitigt habe.
> Edit: Ansonsten nehm ich die Kopfhörer mit.



Kopfhörer brauchst du nicht. Unnötiger Ballast. Hast 2 Alternativen. Weit vor uns oder weit dahinter   Wenn du dich aber für die 2 Variante entscheiden solltest..... gewartet wird nicht  Aber zu deiner Beruhigung. Wir nehmen die Berge nur von der anderen Seite.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt zumindest woher das Knarzen kommt...
> Muss ich morgen Abend mal zerlegen.



Ist es vom Rad oder vom Fahrer?


----------



## der-tick.de (23. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist es vom Rad oder vom Fahrer?


Das was ich meine, vom Bike...  

Ich hab gerade festgestellt, dass ich mein Hardtail geschrubt habe... Jehaaa!


----------



## pfalz (23. November 2007)

> Treffen Samstag, 1000h, Kaltenbrunner Tal. Wie üblich schnell hoch, schnell runter u n d schnell müd



Vielleicht bin ich auch dabei..wenn ich mein Ersatzrad bis dahin 'fitbekomme'..


----------



## der-tick.de (23. November 2007)

Bin für Samstag draußen. Darf heute noch bis in die Puppen arbeiten. Dann bekähme ich mein C'Dale nicht mehr hin. Mein Hardtail ist eh schrott. Da muss ich mich auch noch um Ersatz kümmern....  :kotz:

Seite 199... Juhuuu... 
Bald ist Jubeltag...


----------



## Bastiaan (23. November 2007)

noch 48 posts dann kann die Anti-Winterpokalfred-5000-posts-feier-tour gestartet werden.

schon jemand vorschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2007)

Jubiläumstour mit Startpunkt in Gimmeldingen oder gleich mit Rad nach Malle?


----------



## Bastiaan (23. November 2007)

wenn du zahlst würd ich die 2. option vorschlagen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> wenn du zahlst würd ich die 2. option vorschlagen



Wenn ich von Männern Smileys mit Herzchen bekomme, muss ich hinterher immer 4 Wochen in Kur. Also ich bin fürs Jubiläum dann wohl raus.


----------



## Bastiaan (23. November 2007)

das   smiley war auf malle bezogen, also bist du wieder drin und kannst eine runde awp-feier-tour tickets kaufen


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Seite 199... Juhuuu...


Bei mir erst 124 



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Jubiläumstour mit Startpunkt in Gimmeldingen oder gleich mit Rad nach Malle?


Bei DEM Wetter wäre ich dafür, hier abzuhauen. Aber dann müsst ich mitm Auto da runter, das suckt. Mit Flugreisen und Rad-Mitnahme habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## der-tick.de (23. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei DEM Wetter wäre ich dafür, hier abzuhauen. Aber dann müsst ich mitm Auto da runter, das suckt. Mit Flugreisen und Rad-Mitnahme habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...


Erzähl, was ist passiert? Du nach Sizilien, dein Rad nach Malle, oder wie?

Edit: Was willst eigentlich für die Aligator I-Link? Reicht die zum durchgehenden Verlegen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Erzähl, was ist passiert? Du nach Sizilien, dein Rad nach Malle, oder wie?


Ich nach Sizilien, Rad nach Sizilien - ok. Aber dann ich nachhause, Rad nicht. Und beim nachliefern haben die den Karton so geschrubbt, dass der fast neue Rahmen übelste Macken hatte


----------



## der-tick.de (23. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich nach Sizilien, Rad nach Sizilien - ok. Aber dann ich nachhause, Rad nicht. Und beim nachliefern haben die den Karton so geschrubbt, dass der fast neue Rahmen übelste Macken hatte


Normalerweise ist ja eine Fluggesellschaft dagegen versichert... 
Aber so wie ich das mal deute ist da nix an entschädigung passiert, oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist ja eine Fluggesellschaft dagegen versichert...
> Aber so wie ich das mal deute ist da nix an entschädigung passiert, oder?


Doch doch, ich hab mir vom Velo-Michl den Schaden attestieren lassen und Geld bekommen. Aber ich hätte auch ganz einfach keinen Bock mehr auf diesen Aufwand. Dem Tobias ist bei der Aktion übrigens eine Bremsleitung abgerissen und der Helm (gepolstert eingepackt) gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (23. November 2007)

Kurze Zwischenbemerkung am Rande - ich bin morgen auch dabei. 
Und jetzt wieder weitermachen!


----------



## der-tick.de (23. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Doch doch, ich hab mir vom Velo-Michl den Schaden attestieren lassen und Geld bekommen. Aber ich hätte auch ganz einfach keinen Bock mehr auf diesen Aufwand. Dem Tobias ist bei der Aktion übrigens eine Bremsleitung abgerissen und der Helm (gepolstert eingepackt) gebrochen.


ok, Also bei Luftversand nur noch im Hardcase...  
Das mit den Gepäckstücken nicht vorsichtig umgegangen wird, ist ja leider bekannt.


----------



## Bastiaan (23. November 2007)

hm dass man dann ne woche oda 2 ken bike hat ist ja schon schlimm genug.
ich jedoch bin mal von malta zurück nach frankfurt geflogen. beim umsteigen in milano (mailand) ist dann wohl was schief gegangen (italiener halt  ) und in frankfurt hatte dann ejder seine tasche: schwester, papi, mami  nur der basti net   also hatte ich dann ne woche lang kaum kleider


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenbemerkung am Rande - ich bin morgen auch dabei.
> Und jetzt wieder weitermachen!



Halthalt. Oder ist das jetzt schon ausgemacht mit Malle? Wir wissen ja noch nicht mal ob Flieger, Auto, Schiff, Bahn oder sonstwie.


----------



## JeTho (23. November 2007)

Wenn sowas beim Hinflug passiert ist das noch viel bscheidener. Zum Glück noch keine Probleme gehabt


----------



## Bastiaan (23. November 2007)

also des mit malle wird wohl kaum was für ne größere gruppe.
weils im mom. relativ kurzfrsitig ist. 2. wirds wohl extrem schwer sein, eine woche zu finden, in der die meisten können.

ne geile idee wärs trotzdem mal, so für herbst 2008 z.B.

edit: das beste war noch in als wir angegeben haben, dass bei uns ein gepäckstück fehlt. da meinte die nette dame, dass wenn wir 100km oder näher von frankfurt entfernt wohnen müssen wir das abholen. ansonsten wirds gratis zu uns geschickt. d.h. wenn man 99km von frankfurt wohnt kann man mal "eben schnell" seine tasche abholen, kostet zum glück kaum sprit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (23. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Halthalt. Oder ist das jetzt schon ausgemacht mit Malle? Wir wissen ja noch nicht mal ob Flieger, Auto, Schiff, Bahn oder sonstwie.


Hä? Ist doch klar, morgen 10 Uhr im Kaltenbrunner Tal startet ihr mit dem Bike in Richtung Malle!


----------



## JeTho (23. November 2007)

Und am Sonntag? Was ist mit Sonntag!!!!
Oder bleibt ihr länger wech?


----------



## pfalz (23. November 2007)

Dumme Frage: Heißt Kaltenbrunnertal bei Euch beim Gemüsehändler oder Königsmühle oder Kaltenbrunnerhütte..? *duck-und-weg*


----------



## dave (23. November 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> Dumme Frage: Heißt Kaltenbrunnertal bei Euch beim Gemüsehändler oder Königsmühle oder Kaltenbrunnerhütte..? *duck-und-weg*



Also, ich bin jetzt mal von der Königsmühle ausgegangen. Da treffen wir uns sonst immer, wenn der Treffpunkt "Kaltenbrunnertal" heißt.



JeTho schrieb:


> Und am Sonntag? Was ist mit Sonntag!!!!
> Oder bleibt ihr länger wech?



Nach Malle für nur einen Tag? Da nehmen wir den SO natürlich auch noch mit. Die genauere Planung wird sich aber wohl morgen on Tour ergeben.


----------



## Bastiaan (23. November 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> Und am Sonntag? Was ist mit Sonntag!!!!
> Oder bleibt ihr länger wech?



wenns wetter mitspielt bin ich am sonntag mit der cam unterwegs, aber biken geht im mom. leider nicht. hab knieprobleme


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. November 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Also, ich bin jetzt mal von der Königsmühle ausgegangen. Da treffen wir uns sonst immer, wenn der Treffpunkt "Kaltenbrunnertal" heißt.



S T I M M T


----------



## pfalz (23. November 2007)

aha


----------



## fitze (23. November 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Doch doch, ich hab mir vom Velo-Michl den Schaden attestieren lassen und Geld bekommen. Aber ich hätte auch ganz einfach keinen Bock mehr auf diesen Aufwand. Dem Tobias ist bei der Aktion übrigens eine Bremsleitung abgerissen und der Helm (gepolstert eingepackt) gebrochen.



Ne, ab war se nicht. Nur locker gedreht. Gereicht hats aber um die Beläge zu tränken... Aber da war ich ja selbst schuld weil ich wohl den Lenker zu oft gedreht hab  
Aber davon abgesehen ham die den Krempel schon gut rumgeworfen. Und als erst mal 25 Leute ohne Räder in Frankfurt standen war auch toll.

"Oh, Luigi, isse keine Platz mehr in da Flieger."
"Magde nixe, Luca. packst du einfag in de Flieger nach Stuttgart. Kommte schon irgendwie an"


----------



## Bastiaan (23. November 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> "Oh, Luigi, isse keine Platz mehr in da Flieger."
> "Magde nixe, Luca. packst du einfag in de Flieger nach Stuttgart. Kommte schon irgendwie an"



  

wir wären jetzt bei 200 seiten (wenn man die standard einstellungen hat, manche haben auch mehr oder weniger seite) und in 24 posts kann der malleurlaub beginnen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2007)

Dann radel ich schon mal zum EC-Automat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (23. November 2007)

soll ich schonmal die tickets bestellen? 
nicht damits heißt ich mach nix


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. November 2007)

Wieso Tickets? Der Tick schreibt doch hier ganz deutlich, wie wir das machen.


----------



## Bastiaan (23. November 2007)

achso, ja sorry hab ich verpasst.

hm....zirka 2000km 100km am tag-->20 tage+7 tage biken dort und 20tage zurück 

= 6 wochen dauerurlaub


----------



## Kelme (23. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ...100km am tag...



Lusche


----------



## der-tick.de (23. November 2007)

Ich komme doch mit nach Malle... Oder zumindest ins Kaltenbrunner Tal, ich bring noch den FusionRider mit und LocoFanatic!


----------



## aju (23. November 2007)

Ich bin morgen auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## face-to-ground (24. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Männern Smileys mit Herzchen bekomme, muss ich hinterher immer 4 Wochen in Kur. Also ich bin fürs Jubiläum dann wohl raus.



is eigentlich gar net so dramatisch - de basti is ja kein mann


----------



## pfalz (24. November 2007)

so, komme auch, hab mein Ersatzradl flottbekommen..


----------



## der-tick.de (24. November 2007)

Kaum ist irgendwo Sonne angesagt und jemand schreit "wir fahren nach Malle" kommen sie alle an.  
Wird ne große Gruppe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. November 2007)

Bilder sind hochgeladen. Leider wurden es nur 3, da der Akku nicht mehr wollte. Irgendwie hab ich aber den Dreh bei der Kamera mit schnellen Bewegungen noch nicht so drauf. Sorry Paul bei dir hab ich nur noch Teile deines Hinterrades. D.h. Kamera zu langsam>du zu schnell. Oder einfach die Kamera ist


----------



## Bastiaan (24. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> D.h. Kamera zu langsam



glaub ich kaum


----------



## Levty (24. November 2007)

Auf den Fotos zieht ihr alle garnicht am Lenker! Oder drückt Wo(lf)mans Kamera den Lenker runter?! ;D


----------



## pfalz (24. November 2007)




----------



## Levty (24. November 2007)

Ganz genau!


----------



## talybont (24. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wird ne große Gruppe!


Die einem mehrfach über die Füsse rollt  Kann nicht sagen, wann wir einer Gruppe wie Euch so oft an einem Tag begegnet sind  

Die Vorstellung an der Kalmit war für uns Ottonormaltourensissies übrigens beeindruckend!!!  
Gruß,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. November 2007)

talybont schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung an der Kalmit war für uns Ottonormaltourensissies übrigens beeindruckend!!!



Habt ihr euch dort komplett entkleidet?


----------



## JeTho (25. November 2007)

Ich wollte am Sonntag mit jemandem biken der jetzt doch keine Zeit hat!!!!!

Würde gerne bei einer gemütlichen Runde mitmachen. Darf ich irgendwo mitspielen?

@Basti: Ich möchte nicht alleine im Wald rumpurzeln, wenn keiner meiner einer dabei haben tun möchte, fotografieren?


   Thorsten


----------



## Bastiaan (25. November 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> @Basti: Ich möchte nicht alleine im Wald rumpurzeln, wenn keiner meiner einer dabei haben tun möchte, fotografieren?
> 
> 
> Thorsten




nur zu gerne, kann ich wenigstens abschalten  

warum ist jetzt ach egal.


----------



## JeTho (25. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> nur zu gerne, kann ich wenigstens abschalten
> 
> warum ist jetzt ach egal.



Ist es OK wenn ich mich morgen ab 0900 nochmal melde? Würde halt schon gerne fahren, denn ich habe die letzten 2 Wochen ausgesetzt.

Und wer Gaggert muß auch ein Ei legen.


----------



## Bastiaan (25. November 2007)

also fahren hab ich 1. keine lust zu im mom. und 2. kann ich verletzungsbedingt nicht


----------



## JeTho (25. November 2007)

Ja schon klar.
Wollte nur sagen, wenn mir bis 0900 keiner sagt wo der Treffpunkt ist, dann machen wir was aus zum fotografieren, wenn das für dich ok ist?

Warum bist du schlecht drauf?


----------



## Bastiaan (25. November 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> Ja schon klar.
> Wollte nur sagen, wenn mir bis 0900 keiner sagt wo der Treffpunkt ist, dann machen wir was aus zum fotografieren, wenn das für dich ok ist?
> 
> Warum bist du schlecht drauf?



ja dann werd ich mal früh aufstehn und zwischen 9 und 10 im forum gucken.

joa und warum ich schlecht gelaunt bin: hab probleme in der schule (notenmäßig) und war grad bei der freundin und da läufts auch net mehr wies laufen sollt.  hängt letztendlich aber alles mit der schule zusammen


----------



## JeTho (25. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ja dann werd ich mal früh aufstehn und zwischen 9 und 10 im forum gucken.
> 
> joa und warum ich schlecht gelaunt bin: hab probleme in der schule (notenmäßig) und war grad bei der freundin und da läufts auch net mehr wies laufen sollt.  hängt letztendlich aber alles mit der schule zusammen



Schule mußte machen da führt kein Weg dran vorbei, doch die Freundin suchste dir selber aus  
Versuche dir selbst treu zu bleiben und halte an deinen Prinzipien fest, dann kann passieren was will.


----------



## Bastiaan (25. November 2007)

thorsten als beziehungs berater? was kostet mir der spaß  

edit: ich seh grad herr JeTho war der glückliche der den 5000. post gemacht hat, das ksotet dir dann en haufen flugtickets nach malle


----------



## Levty (25. November 2007)

Morgen jemand Lust auf ne Runde HD?
JoThe? Neue Trails? Na?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeTho (25. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> thorsten als beziehungs berater? was kostet mir der spaß


Sorry  . Wollte nicht klug*******rn. Hab grad dran gedacht wie das mal bei mir war mit    
Ich lebe noch und bin sehr zufrieden.



Bastiaan schrieb:


> edit: ich seh grad herr JeTho war der glückliche der den 5000. post gemacht hat, das ksotet dir dann en haufen flugtickets nach malle


Haste mich extra abgelengt um an die Tickets zu kommen wie gemein 



Levty schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Lust auf ne Runde HD?
> JoThe? Neue Trails? Na?


Ich bin bereit, doch was machen wir dann mit dem Basti?


----------



## Levty (25. November 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> Ich bin bereit, doch was machen wir dann mit dem Basti?


Der sollte Faust lesen, dann weiß er wie das mit der Bildung UND mit der Liebe funktioniert ;D


----------



## JeTho (25. November 2007)

1016 HD Hbf?


----------



## talybont (25. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch dort komplett entkleidet?


Na klar! mit bleckem Hintern runterfahren ist gut für den Teng  
Du kannst Sachen fragen, also ehrlich.

Gruß,
Armin


----------



## Levty (25. November 2007)

Gut, dass mein Wecker aussetzt...


----------



## Bastiaan (25. November 2007)

nix war mit 1016 in HD?


----------



## zena (25. November 2007)

was haltet ihr davon mal einfach so...falls es doch winter wird?
dürfte doch machbar sein mit nem normalem mtb oder?


----------



## Levty (25. November 2007)

Sehr instabil...


----------



## talybont (25. November 2007)

Erinnert mich an die guten alten Skibobs. Mit Gleitern kann man damit beinahe richtig gut fahren   Aber ein paar vernünftige Cross-Carver sind mir lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 135247
> 
> was haltet ihr davon mal einfach so...falls es doch winter wird?
> dürfte doch machbar sein mit nem normalem mtb oder?



Ich glaub, die Traktion bergauf ist besch*ssen.


----------



## Levty (25. November 2007)

Vor allem wenn die Gabel falschrum eingebaut ist...


----------



## zena (25. November 2007)

ja das foto hab ich aus so nem schweizer forum gepickt. die schwitzer machen halt alles anderst, oder der lenker wurde nach dem backflipp-arm-rumturn-stunt net mehr zurückgedreht 

bergauftraktion? sch....dann muss ich damit wohl hochwandern oder die rietburgbahn nehmen 

habt ihr ne ahnung ob es "schnee-reifen" für mtb gibt? oder ists wurscht womit man runterrutscht? ich hab mal die eis-spiker von schwalbe ausprobiert, die gehn gut auf eis, aber in tiefschnee unmöglich 
oooooder...doch kurze curver an die füß und sattel runter ach dann kommt das mit der bindung dazu 

mann....hoffentlich kommt gar kein schnee in die palz


----------



## Bastiaan (25. November 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ja das foto hab ich aus so nem schweizer forum gepickt. die schwitzer machen halt alles anderst, oder der lenker wurde nach dem backflipp-arm-rumturn-stunt net mehr zurückgedreht
> 
> bergauftraktion? sch....dann muss ich damit wohl hochwandern oder die rietburgbahn nehmen
> 
> ...



ich bin auch schon mit dem alten mtb (manche erinnern sich vllt. noch dran, dat gelbe dingens) und abgefahrene reifen im schnee gefahren. allerdings auf waldautobahnen wos nicht mehr soo sehr rutschig war.

aber das geht alles


----------



## zena (25. November 2007)

und mit glühwein geht dann sowieso alles


----------



## strandi (25. November 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ja dann werd ich mal früh aufstehn und zwischen 9 und 10 im forum gucken.
> 
> joa und warum ich schlecht gelaunt bin: hab probleme in der schule (notenmäßig) und war grad bei der freundin und da läufts auch net mehr wies laufen sollt.  hängt letztendlich aber alles mit der schule zusammen



in deinem alter sollte man frauen eh net überbewerten  mit 98%-iger wahrscheinlichkeit wird sie eh net die frau für´s leben sein...also geniess dein junges leben und klotz in der schule ordentlich ran...dann verdienste irgendwann total viel kohle und kannst jede frau haben die du willst  
gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (25. November 2007)

@ Zena: Dicke Schlappen mit geringem Luftdruck. Vergiss die Spikes auf Schnee!


----------



## Levty (25. November 2007)

SCHAUT SCHAUT!
Lev hat seine Signatur geändert:
Hat jemand diese Gabel? BIIITTEEE


----------



## eL (25. November 2007)

wo er recht hat unser graf zahl...... da hat er recht


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> SCHAUT SCHAUT!
> Lev hat seine Signatur geändert:
> Hat jemand diese Gabel? BIIITTEEE



Wenn das die gleiche Gabel ist, nur mit weniger FW, dann glaub ich, irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die Gabel getravelt werden kann.

Such mal, vielleicht findest Du sogar hier im Forum was dazu.


----------



## Levty (25. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wenn das die gleiche Gabel ist, nur mit weniger FW, dann glaub ich, irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die Gabel getravelt werden kann.
> 
> Such mal, vielleicht findest Du sogar hier im Forum was dazu.


Wow... ich habe die Gabel einige Male zerlegt gehabt... aber mir sind da keine Änderungsoptionen aufgefallen...
Wer mal die Sufu bemühen.

Edit: Wegen Eta lässt es sich nicht traveln, nur wenn ich eine 130er Kartusche auftreibe, da ist es nahezu einfacher eine Gabel zu finden


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Edit: Wegen Eta lässt es sich nicht traveln, nur wenn ich eine 130er Kartusche auftreibe, da ist es nahezu einfacher eine Gabel zu finden



Und vermutlich auch günstiger.


----------



## Speedbullit (26. November 2007)

anschauen lohnt

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/4694/


----------



## Bastiaan (26. November 2007)

strandi schrieb:


> in deinem alter sollte man frauen eh net überbewerten  mit 98%-iger wahrscheinlichkeit wird sie eh net die frau für´s leben sein...also geniess dein junges leben und klotz in der schule ordentlich ran...dann verdienste irgendwann total viel kohle und kannst jede frau haben die du willst
> gute nacht



schon klar, spätestens sommer 2008 wirds rum sein weil die nach hamburg umziehn will.

und DAS mach ich bestimmt nicht mit  da gibts nichtmal berge  
aber wenns jetzt nach 3 wochen schon rum wär, wär schon dumm 

aber in der schule bin ich grad dabei mich anzustrengen, noch isses net zuspät....ob die eltern da auch evrstehn


----------



## Levty (26. November 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> anschauen lohnt
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/4694/


Wow, sehr heftig! Das einzig blöde: Kein Helm.


----------



## fitze (26. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wow, sehr heftig! Das einzig blöde: Kein Helm.



BMXer eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (26. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Wow, sehr heftig! Das einzig blöde: Kein Helm.



lange leben wird überbewertet...


----------



## dave (26. November 2007)

Wo wir's gerade von BMXern haben ...
Die Quali ist nicht so gut wie bei dem Pinkbike-Clip, aber da sind ein paar echt heftige Tricks dabei!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. November 2007)

Da wird einem ja schon bei zusehen schwindlig.


----------



## Levty (26. November 2007)

Die Frontflips sind der Hammer...


----------



## Flugrost (26. November 2007)

beeindrücklich!


----------



## strandi (26. November 2007)

gut drauf der bursche 
verkaufe übrigens mein solid duke bmx  steht fürn hunni zum abholen bereit in celle


----------



## el Zimbo (27. November 2007)

Frontflip-Tailwhip...noch nie gesehen - das geht noch nicht mal auf meiner Playstation


----------



## Speedbullit (27. November 2007)

hammer


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Frontflip-Tailwhip...noch nie gesehen - das geht noch nicht mal auf meiner Playstation


Hier gehts  wenn auch nicht allzu leicht.

Schon krass, wie der die Tailwhips gerade so aus dem Ärmel schüttelt! Und was steht mal auf seinem Grabstein, wenn es ihn auf den Schädel bretzelt? "...aber er sah cool aus"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (27. November 2007)

Also ich find das hier ja besser:
http://www.miniclip.com/games/mountain-bike/de/


----------



## JeTho (27. November 2007)

Ich fand den Werbespruch von RedBull immer total blöd. Doch jetzt wo ich Scotty Cranmer gesehen habe muß ich sagen. Der Junge hat Flügel!!!!!
Total kranke kaka was der da drauf hat.


----------



## Zelle (30. November 2007)

Tach zusammen!

Gibt es morgen irgendeine geplante "Radwanderung" an die ich mich anschließen kann?

Grüße!


----------



## el Zimbo (30. November 2007)

Tach!

Ich bin mir auch noch unschlüssig, aber die Wettergötter können mich mal!
Also - da mir nix Besseres einfällt, aber viele Kombis möglich sind:

10:00 Uhr in Gimmeldingen (also wie fast immer...)


----------



## der-tick.de (30. November 2007)

Zelle schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Gibt es morgen irgendeine geplante "Radwanderung" an die ich mich anschließen kann?
> 
> Grüße!


12 Uhr Zollstock (Zwischen Ranschbach und Annweiler)... So sehe ich das zumindest aktuell. Das wird aber erst heut Abend fixiert. Da musss noch der FusionRider zustimmen.


----------



## Levty (30. November 2007)

Hier, sollten wir auch mal machen, in Neustadt oder so:
http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_11671_kreisverkehr-flashmob.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flannagan (30. November 2007)

Meine Tochter ist grad 10 Monate Alt und ich lauf den ganzen Tag hektisch hinter Ihr her weil ich angst habe das Sie mir die Bude auf den Kopf stellt.

Wenn ich das mit den Schlaflosen Nächten die ich meine Tochter im Kreis rumtrage zusammenzähle, gewinne ich dann automatisch den Pokal oder muss ich mir Punkte abziehen damit die anderen auch noch ne chance haben??????????? 

Ach so, meine Frau schickt mich 3 mal Täglich zum Einkauf weil sie ständig was vergisst........

Hab ich jetzt gewonnen??????????????????


----------



## Zelle (30. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Ich bin mir auch noch unschlüssig, aber die Wettergötter können mich mal!
> Also - da mir nix Besseres einfällt, aber viele Kombis möglich sind:
> ...



Klingt gut! ... vorhin war die Wettervorhersage für morgen noch besser. Naja, wenn es nicht all zu extrem schneit bin ich dabei


----------



## der-tick.de (30. November 2007)

flannagan schrieb:


> Meine Tochter ist grad 10 Monate Alt und ich lauf den ganzen Tag hektisch hinter Ihr her weil ich angst habe das Sie mir die Bude auf den Kopf stellt.
> 
> Wenn ich das mit den Schlaflosen Nächten die ich meine Tochter im Kreis rumtrage zusammenzähle, gewinne ich dann automatisch den Pokal oder muss ich mir Punkte abziehen damit die anderen auch noch ne chance haben???????????
> 
> ...


Definitiv durchgefallen, auch der AWP zählt nur Stunden auf dem Bike oder zumindest ein Thema was damit verbunden ist. Also saufen ist auch OK.  
Aber Kinder durch die Gegend tragen... Neee... Das gibt nur Punktabzug.  
Aber wenn du zum Einkaufen das Bike nimmst und der nächste Supermarkt hinter 2 Bergen mit anspruchsvollen Abfahrten liegt, dann bist du schon wieder gut im Rennen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (30. November 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Definitiv durchgefallen, auch der AWP zählt nur Stunden auf dem Bike oder zumindest ein Thema was damit verbunden ist. Also saufen ist auch OK.
> Aber Kinder durch die Gegend tragen... Neee... Das gibt nur Punktabzug.
> Aber wenn du zum Einkaufen das Bike nimmst und der nächste Supermarkt hinter 2 Bergen mit anspruchsvollen Abfahrten liegt, dann bist du schon wieder gut im Rennen.



Tick du bringst da was völlig durcheinander. A=ANTI. Also all das was nicht mit booohhh, bin ich gut heute auf dem Rad gewesen, anfängt. Was glaubst du was flanagran für Kreuzschmerzen hat, wenn er den ganzen Tag einer jungen, dynamischen, ständig in Bewegung befindlichen Tochter, hinterherhetzen muss. UND dann noch die niederen Tätigkeiten des Einkaufens... Ach Schatz ich hab da was vergessen... könntest du mal  Ich weiß das ist jetzt eine Steilvorlage, aber... KLAPPE


----------



## el Zimbo (30. November 2007)

Schnee wär schee...
Bei starkem Regen werd ich allerdings nicht aufkreuzen.
Wenn das so weiter geht werd ich zum Kampfkoloss...

Bis morsche - falls sich jemand traut.


----------



## der-tick.de (30. November 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Tick du bringst da was völlig durcheinander. A=ANTI. Also all das was nicht mit booohhh, bin ich gut heute auf dem Rad gewesen, anfängt. Was glaubst du was flanagran für Kreuzschmerzen hat, wenn er den ganzen Tag einer jungen, dynamischen, ständig in Bewegung befindlichen Tochter, hinterherhetzen muss. UND dann noch die niederen Tätigkeiten des Einkaufens... Ach Schatz ich hab da was vergessen... könntest du mal  Ich weiß das ist jetzt eine Steilvorlage, aber... KLAPPE


Du meinst, dass einzige bei unseren Touren was Punkte bringt sind die Einkehrtern in den Hütten?


----------



## face-to-ground (30. November 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Hier, sollten wir auch mal machen, in Neustadt oder so:
> http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/fun_11671_kreisverkehr-flashmob.html



tztztz...du weißt schon, daß die idee von so nem flashmob eigentlich die ist, daß es SPONTAN geschieht - nicht monate im voraus geplant....


----------



## Zelle (30. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schnee wär schee...



Na klar ... ging auch nur um den Weg mit dem Auto zum Start  

Bis morgen denn hoffentlich ... bei zu schlechtem Wetter werde ich denn wohl auch lieber nicht aufkreuzen ... nicht das ich dann alleine in der Fremde stehe


----------



## Levty (30. November 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> tztztz...du weißt schon, daß die idee von so nem flashmob eigentlich die ist, daß es SPONTAN geschieht - nicht monate im voraus geplant....


Trotzdem lustig.


----------



## dave (30. November 2007)

Ich werd' morgen wohl auch zur Stelle sein! Angeblich soll der Regen ja erst nachmittags kommen ... *daumendrück*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (30. November 2007)

Noch ein geiles BMX-Video!


----------



## Bumble (30. November 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Noch ein geiles BMX-Video!


*Diese OhneHelmFahrerei find ich einfach nur unglaublich bescheuert  

Oder bin ich da jetzt zu alt um das zu kapieren  

Naja, trotzdem coole Action  *


----------



## easymtbiker (30. November 2007)

wie sagt der bmx-er? no brain- no pain!  

und mal wieder was aus der kategorie zerstörte teile: hab mich die ganze zeit gefragt, warum an meinem  ht die hintere bremse immer so ruckartig zupackt. und siehe da:





bin morgen nicht am start.... muss heute abend anti-wp- punkte sammeln


----------



## Flugrost (30. November 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Ich bin mir auch noch unschlüssig, aber die Wettergötter können mich mal!
> Also - da mir nix Besseres einfällt, aber viele Kombis möglich sind:
> ...



Ok, *0800* Schreinerei in Beerfelden! Wer keine zwei linken Hände mit 10 Daumen dran hat, darf unentgeltlich zum helfen kommen.


----------



## Don Stefano (1. Dezember 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ok, 0800 Schreinerei in Beerfelden!


Sorry, is mir zu früh, da schlafe ich noch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> Diese OhneHelmFahrerei find ich einfach nur unglaublich bescheuert
> 
> Oder bin ich da jetzt zu alt um das zu kapieren


Ne du, damit stehst du nicht alleine! (oder bin ich nur ebenfalls zu alt?   ) Ich würde sowas z. B. auch nicht ohne Handschuhe fahren, denn die Verletzungen, vor denen die dich bewahren sind zwar nicht allzu grob, aber die können dich trotzdem total ausser Gefecht setzen. Man stelle sich beidseitig aufgeschürfte Handflächen vor... schön mit Dreck drin, dass es auch ja ordentlich eitert 



@ easymtbiker: krasse Sache mit der Felge!! Die sieht aber auch insgesamt schon ziemlich geschrubbt aus...


----------



## flannagan (1. Dezember 2007)

Aber wenn du zum Einkaufen das Bike nimmst und der nächste Supermarkt hinter 2 Bergen mit anspruchsvollen Abfahrten liegt, dann bist du schon wieder gut im Rennen. [/QUOTE]

O.K.....ich fahr mit dem Bike aber der Supermarkt liegt nur 5oo Meter von mir! 
Vieleicht sollte ich den Supermarkt im nächsten Dorf nehmen, das 15 kilometer pro Strecke mit exakt 2 Bergen, mittlerer Schwierigkeitsstufe, meine Fau würde sich dann nur Wundern warum der Einkauf 3 x mal täglich so lange dauert          

Wo warst du so lange Schatz, hast du ein Verhältnis??????????: :


----------



## face-to-ground (1. Dezember 2007)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Diese OhneHelmFahrerei find ich einfach nur unglaublich bescheuert
> 
> Oder bin ich da jetzt zu alt um das zu kapieren
> 
> Naja, trotzdem coole Action  *




unverschämt, find ich auch, daß der im dunkeln ohne licht fährt  

ich glaub, die amis sind einfach so - außer auf offiziellen wettbewerben, bei denen das tv dabei ist, fahren die sehr häufig ohne schutzausrüstung


----------



## Speedbullit (1. Dezember 2007)

und keine reflektoren in den speichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Soviel zu Samstag; hoffentlich habt ihr 1 Woche später besseres Wetter
> 
> WETTER
> Höchsttemperatur   6°  (1°)
> ...



Und, wie wars Wetter heute morgen zum biken?


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2007)

Bilanz des Tages: Schwalbe gehört in die Tonne!


----------



## Bastiaan (2. Dezember 2007)

und die taube?


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und, wie wars Wetter heute morgen zum biken?


DAs Wetter war geil! Haben zu dritt das Weinbiet gerockt! War vom Wetter her auf jeden Fall ok, von oben Trocken, was will man mehr?! Wo waren Zimbo und Dave? Die hatten ja wohl auch in Gimmeldingen ein Date. Ich hab zumindest direkt neben Dave geparkt gehabt.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wo waren Zimbo und Dave? Die hatten ja wohl auch in Gimmeldingen ein Date. Ich hab zumindest direkt neben Dave geparkt gehabt.



Wie? Schon wieder zu spät


----------



## dave (2. Dezember 2007)

@tick:
Och, wir waren zu viert und später auch beim Weinbiet. Aber zuerst ging's auf den Stabenberg! 
Zum Glück hatte der Regen dann auch ca. 20 min nachdem wir aufbrachen wieder aufgehört.

Wann seid Ihr denn gestartet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Bilanz des Tages: Schwalbe gehört in die Tonne!



Reifen die wie Monterfrauen heißen, können nur Probleme machen. 

Wo Du aber das Thema Reifen ansprichst, kann mir einer sagen, was ich im Pfälzer Wald besser fahren kann? Hab daheim nen Conti Vertical Pro und nen Diesel Pro rumliegen. Den V in 2,3 und den D in 2,5. Vom Gewicht und den Rolleigenschaften ist der V sicher der bessere, aber wenn ich ihn mit unter 2 Bar fahre, hält der dann auch? Ich wieg immerhin 90 Kilo und hasse flicken. Danke für ein Statement. 

Ach ja, sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass ich recht breite Felgen fahre (innen 27 mm).


----------



## flannagan (2. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Reifen die wie Monterfrauen heißen, können nur Probleme machen.
> 
> Wo Du aber das Thema Reifen ansprichst, kann mir einer sagen, was ich im Pfälzer Wald besser fahren kann? Hab daheim nen Conti Vertical Pro und nen Diesel Pro rumliegen. Den V in 2,3 und den D in 2,5. Vom Gewicht und den Rolleigenschaften ist der V sicher der bessere, aber wenn ich ihn mit unter 2 Bar fahre, hält der dann auch? Ich wieg immerhin 90 Kilo und hasse flicken.
> 
> versuch mal den Fat Albert 2.3 der ha ein guten gripp was schotter und matsch angeht....hält auch ne menge aus...mein Favorit ist allerdings der Conti Mountainking 2.4 Protector........ist meiner meinung nach das absolute non plus ultra............kostet aber 34  das stück ohne schlauch.............ist aber das geld aber auf jeden fall wert


----------



## Bastiaan (2. Dezember 2007)

flannagan schrieb:


> versuch mal den Fat Albert 2.3 der ha ein guten gripp was schotter und matsch angeht....hÃ¤lt auch ne menge aus...mein Favorit ist allerdings der Conti Mountainking 2.4 Protector........ist meiner meinung nach das absolute non plus ultra............kostet aber 34 â¬ das stÃ¼ck ohne schlauch.............ist aber das geld aber auf jeden fall wert



Fat Albert wollte ich mir auch bald holen....ist also ne gute entscheidung?! mehr meinungen zum Fat Albert?


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2007)

Maxxis Minion DH, wahlweise in 2.35 (Fallen wie schwalbe 2.25 aus) oder in 2.5 (wie Big Betty). Sind zwar schwerer, aber du kannst beruhigt mit einem Bar fahren! 
Wer möchte: Habe einen Satz Nobby Nic in 2.25 abzugeben. Ein Reifen Neu, 20km gefahren, der andere Reifen sit ein wenig mehr gelaufen, aber immer noch top!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2007)

Hm. Die Albertfamilie und auch der Nobby ist mir an den Seitenflanken zu dünn. Wenn Du die mit wenig Luftdruck fährst, dann sind die recht schwammig.

Den Minion hab ich mir schon überlegt. Allerdings ist mir der 2,35er zu schmal. Und vom Gewicht her sind beide nicht so berauschend. Benötige den Reifen nur für hinten, und da ist das Gewicht halt nicht uninteressant für mich, zwecks Masse die ich zum Rotieren bringen muss.

Wollte eigentlich aber nur wissen, ob ich eher den 2,35er Verical Protection oder eher den 2,5er Diesel Protektion fahren soll, wenn ich mich in euer Revier traue, zwecks Pannenanfälligkeit beim dünneren Reifen.


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich werf mal die Muddy Mary FR 2,35 ca:850g ins Spiel, klebt wie Hölle


----------



## Speedbullit (2. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> und da ist das Gewicht halt nicht uninteressant für mich, zwecks Masse die ich zum Rotieren bringen muss.
> 
> .



gibt dafür dickere waden


----------



## Bastiaan (2. Dezember 2007)

mein problem ist dass ich wahrscheinlich nur 2.3 fahren kann (hinten) weil mein rahmen nicht breit genug ist und der reifen sonst gegen den umwerfer schleifen würde


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> mein problem ist dass ich wahrscheinlich nur 2.3 fahren kann (hinten) weil mein rahmen nicht breit genug ist und der reifen sonst gegen den umwerfer schleifen würde



Wo ist Dein Problem. Bau ihn ab.


----------



## Bastiaan (2. Dezember 2007)

....nee danke  dann bleib ich lieber bei den schmaleren reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2007)

Kann mir zwischendurch auch einer meine Frage beantworten?


----------



## pfalz (2. Dezember 2007)

da waren ja doch einige unterwegs am Weinbiet und Stabenberg am Samstag...hat man sich wohl immer verpasst



> Maxxis Minion DH



Bin ich gerade an ausprobieren, nachdem die Nobby Nics 2.4 Ihre Schulterstollen verloren haben. Allerdings in der 2.35 Faltversion. Bin bisher recht positiv gestimmt.


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> ..... Ein Reifen Neu, 20km gefahren, der andere Reifen sit ein wenig mehr gelaufen, .....


und wie weit der fahrer erst mit dem plattem nobby gelaufen ist 

minion 2,5 dh sieht an meinem hinterrad pervers fett aus, gefahren bin ich damit bisher leider noch nich....


----------



## JeTho (2. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kann mir zwischendurch auch einer meine Frage beantworten?



Ich fahre den Vertical. Kann aber nicht sagen ob der besser ist als der Diesel.


----------



## JeTho (2. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Maxxis Minion DH, wahlweise in 2.35 (Fallen wie schwalbe 2.25 aus) oder in 2.5 (wie Big Betty). Sind zwar schwerer, aber du kannst beruhigt mit einem Bar fahren!
> Wer möchte: Habe einen Satz Nobby Nic in 2.25 abzugeben. Ein Reifen Neu, 20km gefahren, der andere Reifen sit ein wenig mehr gelaufen, aber immer noch top!



Ich habe die ganze Zeit mit dem Big Betty geliebäugelt. Denkst du Schwalbe ist general nicht so das wahre?
Was meinste zu Michelin?


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kann mir zwischendurch auch einer meine Frage beantworten?





Quente schrieb:


> Ja, ja Früher da wollten wir alles wissen und keiner hat was gesagt.
> Heute sagt jeder was und ..........



Passt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich schlau wäre, hätt ich´s mir auch denken können. 

Bins scheinbar aber nicht. 



JeTho schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Vertical. Kann aber nicht sagen ob der besser ist als der Diesel.



Ist das 2,3 was auf Deinem Poison drauf ist?


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> Ich habe die ganze Zeit mit dem Big Betty geliebäugelt. Denkst du Schwalbe ist general nicht so das wahre?
> Was meinste zu Michelin?


Big Betty hatte ich auch mal und damals hatte ich noch den Plattenking-Ruf. Jaja... hab Schwalbe heute komplett abgeschrieben.

Wer möchte meine Nobbys haben?
AWP Preis versteht sich


----------



## JeTho (2. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist das 2,3 was auf Deinem Poison drauf ist?



Jep!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2007)

JeTho schrieb:


> Jep!!



Sieht doch recht ordentlich aus, auf Deinen Bildern. Vielleicht lass ich ihn mal drauf und schau wie es wird. Danke.


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2007)

30â¬ fÃ¼r einen Satz Nobby Nic! WEIHNACHTSSONDERANGEBOT!


----------



## fitze (2. Dezember 2007)

Also ich muss die Betty mal in Schutz nehmen. Hatte damit noch nie einen Platten. Dann hab auf Grund der vielemn positiven Meinungen mal den Minion DH in 2.5 ausprobiert. Fazit: Gleich bei der ersten Tour platt. An ner Stelle an der die Betty sicher gehalten hätte. OK, es war der 1ply und etwas leichter als die Betty...aber das der 2ply stabiler ist ist ja auch klar. Dafür aber halt ordenrtlich schwerer. Im Prinzip isses doch beim Reifen einfach so: Je mehr Gewicht, desto stabiler isser auch. Den Superlight-Reifen mit tollem Pannenschutz gibt es einfach nicht. Naja ich bin jetzt wieder bei der Betty gelandet und zufrieden. Hab jetzt mal noch einen Satz Muddy Mary 2,5 hier liegen. DEn hab ich aber nicht vor im PW zu fahren...

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Also ich muss die Betty mal in Schutz nehmen. Hatte damit noch nie einen Platten. Dann hab auf Grund der vielemn positiven Meinungen mal den Minion DH in 2.5 ausprobiert. Fazit: Gleich bei der ersten Tour platt. An ner Stelle an der die Betty sicher gehalten hätte. OK, es war der 1ply und etwas leichter als die Betty...aber das der 2ply stabiler ist ist ja auch klar. Dafür aber halt ordenrtlich schwerer. Im Prinzip isses doch beim Reifen einfach so: Je mehr Gewicht, desto stabiler isser auch. Den Superlight-Reifen mit tollem Pannenschutz gibt es einfach nicht. Naja ich bin jetzt wieder bei der Betty gelandet und zufrieden. Hab jetzt mal noch einen Satz Muddy Mary 2,5 hier liegen. DEn hab ich aber nicht vor im PW zu fahren...
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



Hi Tobi,
isch wörd mol die MM 2,35 in der FR Version Probieren!


----------



## fitze (2. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Tobi,
> isch wörd mol die MM 2,35 in der FR Version Probieren!



Ja die sind ganz interessant. Gibts ja aber noch nicht wirklich. Ich werd aber sicher als BB-Nachfolger drüber nachdenken. Die 2,5er MM hab ich nur für PdS und Bikepark gekäuft. Mal sehen wie die im Vergleich zur Betty sdind...


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hab daheim nen Conti Vertical Pro und nen Diesel Pro rumliegen. Den V in 2,3 und den D in 2,5. Vom Gewicht und den Rolleigenschaften ist der V sicher der bessere, aber wenn ich ihn mit unter 2 Bar fahre, hält der dann auch? Ich wieg immerhin 90 Kilo und hasse flicken. Danke für ein Statement.


Also beim Vertical find ich das Profil schrecklich. Maximal ein mittelmäßiger CC-Reifen - meine persönliche Meinung. Den Diesel bin ich ne Weile gefahren und war eigentlich recht zufrieden. Rollt super, hatte nur 1 Platten und er war auch wegen ziemlich bösem Durchschlag. Der Grip ist allerdings lange nicht mit dem Minion zu vergleichen!




Levty schrieb:


> Maxxis Minion DH, wahlweise in 2.35 (Fallen wie schwalbe 2.25 aus) oder in 2.5 (wie Big Betty). Sind zwar schwerer, aber du kannst beruhigt mit einem Bar fahren!


Kleine Korrektur: Der 2.5er Minion ist DEUTLICH schmäler/weniger voluminös als die Betty!




fitze schrieb:


> Also ich muss die Betty mal in Schutz nehmen. Hatte damit noch nie einen Platten. Dann hab auf Grund der vielemn positiven Meinungen mal den Minion DH in 2.5 ausprobiert. Fazit: Gleich bei der ersten Tour platt. An ner Stelle an der die Betty sicher gehalten hätte. OK, es war der 1ply und etwas leichter als die Betty...aber das der 2ply stabiler ist ist ja auch klar. Dafür aber halt ordenrtlich schwerer.


Genoowend Herr Fitze 
Also ich habe meinem Herrn Vorposter die 1ply Minions abgeschwatzt (da mir klar war, dass man die nicht mit X-light Schläuchen fahren kann  ) und fahre die seither mit Schwalbe DH Schläuchen bei knapp 2 bar und hatte noch keinen Platten auch nicht bei massiver Belastung  Ich schwöre mitterlweile absolut auf diese Kombi, da sich die Reifen einfach spitzenmäßig fahren. Die Minion DH sind imho auch wirklich nur für DH, die wiegen ja knapp doppelt so viel wie vernünftige andere. Und so massive Walzen braucht man im Pfälzer Wald eh nicht.

PS: mein Dämpfer ist gestern doch noch gekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (2. Dezember 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...da mir klar war, dass man die nicht mit X-light Schläuchen fahren kann



Bei den Bettys absolut Problemlos...
Apropos....da hab ich auch noch keinen Teil der Flanke rausgerissen wie du bei den Minions


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Bei den Bettys absolut Problemlos...
> Apropos....da hab ich auch noch keinen Teil der Flanke rausgerissen wie du bei den Minions


Bin für so theatralische Übertreibungen nicht normal ich zuständig?


----------



## fitze (2. Dezember 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bin für so theatralische Übertreibungen nicht normal ich zuständig?



Doch, eigentlich schon. Sorry, kommt nicht wieder vor


----------



## THBiker (3. Dezember 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur: Der 2.5er Minion ist DEUTLICH schmäler/weniger voluminös als die Betty!



Soll sich 2008 aber ändern MAXXIS passt seine Reifenbreiten-Angaben an, d.h. was jetzt ein 2.5 ist wird 2008 ein 2.4er oder 2.35 sein. Stand glaub cih irgndwo hier im Forum!


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Big Betty hatte ich auch mal und damals hatte ich noch den Plattenking-Ruf. Jaja... hab Schwalbe heute komplett abgeschrieben.
> 
> Wer möchte meine Nobbys haben?
> AWP Preis versteht sich



*g* kommt halt auch immer drauf an, wie man mit seinem zeug umgeht


----------



## Eike. (3. Dezember 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Soll sich 2008 aber ändern MAXXIS passt seine Reifenbreiten-Angaben an, d.h. was jetzt ein 2.5 ist wird 2008 ein 2.4er oder 2.35 sein. Stand glaub cih irgndwo hier im Forum!



Bei Maxxis muss man nur nach den ERTRO-Angaben schauen. Die passen im Gegensatz zu den Phantasie-Zollwerten ziemlich gut.


----------



## THBiker (3. Dezember 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bei Maxxis muss man nur nach den ERTRO-Angaben schauen. Die passen im Gegensatz zu den Phantasie-Zollwerten ziemlich gut.



was nichts daran ändert, dass MAXXIS die Breiten-Zoll-Angaben anpasst


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Tobi,
> isch wörd mol die MM 2,35 in der FR Version Probieren!



Nach einer Empfehlung von Lev fahre ich die jetzt auf meinem HT. Seit 3 Monaten keinen Snake. (Was ich Schläuche spare  ) Absolut geiler Reifen, aber sackeschwer. 1,2kg pro Reifen müssen irgendwie bewegt werden


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Nach einer Empfehlung von Lev fahre ich die jetzt auf meinem HT. Seit 3 Monaten keinen Snake. (Was ich Schläuche spare  ) Absolut geiler Reifen, aber sackeschwer. 1,2kg pro Reifen müssen irgendwie bewegt werden



Ich hab mal mit meinen 2,5er Muddy´s 1200hm gemacht, war zwar ne Qual
aber nunnazus war`s dann rüschtüsch supi    
Jetzt hab ich mir die 2,35 FR Muddy´s gegönnt, die wiegen so um die 850g
mit dem gleichen Grip, die haben zwar nicht den Pannenschutz wie die 2,5er
aber das ist mir egal


----------



## zena (3. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Nach einer Empfehlung von Lev fahre ich die jetzt auf meinem HT. Seit 3 Monaten keinen Snake. (Was ich Schläuche spare  ) Absolut geiler Reifen, aber sackeschwer. 1,2kg pro Reifen müssen irgendwie bewegt werden



jetzt hör auf zu pienzen die armen schwiitzer berglii soldateliis mussten auch ihre fetten MGs und die monatsration toblerone über die pässe schleppen, weißt du wie schwer das war?

@all die sich über schweres material beschweren: ihr seid eben zu FETT und zu schnell unterwegs nehmt euch etwas mehr zeit für den sport und dann beißt euch auch keine schlange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Dezember 2007)

zena schrieb:


> nehmt euch etwas mehr zeit für den sport und dann beißt euch auch keine schlange



Da wir nicht gebissen werden wollen sind wir ja so schnell unterwegs


----------



## Levty (3. Dezember 2007)

Die Reifen haben sogar ganz andere Eigenschaften:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/4263/
(Sind auf dem grünen Bike!)


----------



## dave (3. Dezember 2007)

Is nicht wahr, oder?!


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Dezember 2007)

wie haben die den den Trick in Lac Blanc hin bekommen?


----------



## Zelle (3. Dezember 2007)

Welche Reifen sind das denn? Und klappt das auch Bergauf? Kann man dabei auf dem Rad sitzen? ...


----------



## Levty (3. Dezember 2007)

Habs mir 4 Mal angeschaut, scheint wahr zu sein 

Achja, ganz vergessen:
*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH, MARTIN!*​*Heute darst du alles machen, wonach es dir gelüstet! Also, heute ist DEIN Internationaler Tag, der 3. 12. ! Genieß ihn, der nächste ist erst in einem Jahr.*


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Dezember 2007)

Da dein Sparingspartner dir so etwas wünscht, unterstelle ich mal, das du Burtzeltag hast, oder habt ihr Zwei Kennenlerntag  . Dann mal auch von mir alles Gute.


----------



## Tobsn (3. Dezember 2007)

Zum Theama Reifen, hier mein Tipp. Vorallem jetzt im Winter eine Macht.


----------



## Levty (3. Dezember 2007)

Der Kerl hat heute keinen Geburtstag! Heute ist der Internationale Tag der Behinderten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (3. Dezember 2007)

ojeoje... den sparwitz hat lev schon  am samstag gebracht... ich glaub heut ist tag der behinderten.... naja.... witz komm raus, du bist umzingelt!


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Dezember 2007)

Jaja - Witze sind DIE Stärke von Lev...


----------



## Levty (4. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jaja - Witze sind DIE Stärke von Lev...


Schnautze!


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Dezember 2007)

@Zimbo - Bei dir steht das du immernoch ne Sherman fahren würdest... tzzz....


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Dezember 2007)

@Tick:
Sherman? Que?  

 

@Lev:
selber Schnautze - aber das weißt du ja schon...


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Lev:
> selber Schnautze - aber das weißt du ja schon...



das hatten wir schon ne ganze weile nimmer *g* ist aber immer noch gültig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> das hatten wir schon ne ganze weile nimmer *g* ist aber immer noch gültig


Sach mal, fährste überhaupt noch Rad? Der Wortpropaganda nach hat man dich seit einer Tour nimmer gesehen .


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Dezember 2007)

propaganda wird total überbewertet! fahren tu ich schon - nur nicht so viel, wie ich sollte - das ist ein problem, welches mit meinen neuen arbeitszeiten zu tun hat. allerdings 'ziert' eine rolle mein wohnzimmer und vielleicht bringe ich die zeit und disziplin auf, ein bisschen kondition aufzubauen. dann bin ich auch evtl. mal bei ner tour am we dabei, wenn es die zeit erlaubt.


so, nach der netten antwort, noch die erwiederung auf den billigen versuch, mich niederzumachen: schnautze lev!!


----------



## Speedbullit (9. Dezember 2007)

...


----------



## Levty (9. Dezember 2007)

Der Beitrag entspricht dem Niveau des Threads


----------



## Speedbullit (9. Dezember 2007)

ich gab mein bestes


----------



## Levty (9. Dezember 2007)

War auch nichts anderes zu erwarten


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Dezember 2007)

schnautze, lev!

(ich geb auch mein bestes....)


fred-animierung? leichenfledderei?


----------



## Levty (9. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> leichenfledderei?


Wie? Was? Wo? Hat dich jemand aufgeweckt heute morgen?!


----------



## strandi (11. Dezember 2007)

http://www.sparkasse.de/klickolaus/klickolaus.html
das spiel sollte verboten werden...extremes suchtpotential


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Dezember 2007)

@wolfmän: warst du das?  

kalender 08

hab davon bis gerade nix mitbekommen! wie kommt eingentlich n bild aus der pfalz auf den transalp- kalender?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (11. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hab davon bis gerade nix mitbekommen! wie kommt eingentlich n bild aus der pfalz auf den transalp- kalender?



Guckst du hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recht_am_eigenen_Bild

Hier steht u.a. "Das Recht am eigenen Bild oder Bildnisrecht ist eine besondere Ausprägung des allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrechts. Es besagt, dass jeder Mensch grundsätzlich selbst darüber bestimmen darf, ob überhaupt und in welchem Zusammenhang Bilder von ihm veröffentlicht werden."


----------



## donnersberger (11. Dezember 2007)

iss wohl kein "nur" Transalp-Kalender, das November-Bild ist von Sardinien  ...


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Dezember 2007)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Hier steht u.a. "Das Recht am eigenen Bild oder Bildnisrecht ist eine besondere Ausprägung des allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrechts. Es besagt, dass jeder Mensch grundsätzlich selbst darüber bestimmen darf, ob überhaupt und in welchem Zusammenhang Bilder von ihm veröffentlicht werden."


okay, dann mal den anwalt in stellung bringen!

 speedbullit! wo bist du???  
auf wieviel soll ich andreas verklagen? 23 mio?


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Dezember 2007)

Der Kalender ist cool! Kann man den kaufen?


----------



## donnersberger (11. Dezember 2007)

Bestellung


----------



## donnersberger (11. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> okay, dann mal den anwalt in stellung bringen!
> speedbullit! wo bist du???
> auf wieviel soll ich andreas verklagen? 23 mio?



dann kannste mit el zimbo ne Sammelklage einreichen 

echt schöne Bilder..träum..


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Dezember 2007)

ich glaub irgendwo in den Reglementarien der IBC steht glaub ich das du dich mit dem hochladen der Fotos zur weiteren Verwendung von IBC bereit erklärst. Aber wheyne. 

Danke für den Link.


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ich glaub irgendwo in den Reglementarien der IBC steht glaub ich das du dich mit dem hochladen der Fotos zur weiteren Verwendung von IBC bereit erklärst.


wo hab ich mich bereit erklärt? wo steht das geschrieben???  


*38 mio  !!!*


----------



## zena (12. Dezember 2007)

hey martin, welche ehre miss februar? 
bestellt euch lieber das www.cyclepassion.com kalender ist mehr fleisch drauf und weniger staub 

übrigens...wann gibts ein AWP-kalender? 
den vertrieb könnten die pfadfinder übernehmen, kunden sind die damen in den altersheimen und der erlös geht an "wheels for life"  isch mein des ernst...tut was sinnvolles in eurem leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Dezember 2007)

@ Martin du weißt doch, Personen die im öffentlichen Leben stehen dürfen in allen Situationen fotografiert werden. Siehe Paparazzibilder. Und jetzt sei stolz, dass ich das beste Bild von dir herausgesucht habe und nicht die rumpeldiepolter Bilder  
Sieht man sich noch vor Weihnachten?
Geplant ist am Sa. 22.12. eine Glühweinnightridetour. Näheres kommt aber noch.


----------



## Zelle (12. Dezember 2007)

zena schrieb:


> (...) bestellt euch lieber das www.cyclepassion.com kalender ist mehr fleisch drauf und weniger staub (...)



Sieht mehr aus wie ein Schwulen-und-Lesben-Kalender. Nichts gegen einen Lesbenkalender, aber die Latex-Boys muss ich ganz bestimmt nicht haben. Und nun frage ich mich noch, wie die Torten mit den Schuhen vernünftig fahren wollen!


----------



## zena (12. Dezember 2007)

Zelle schrieb:


> die Latex-Boys muss ich ganz bestimmt nicht haben. Und nun frage ich mich noch, wie die Torten mit den Schuhen vernünftig fahren wollen!



na wenn sie die Latex-Boys in Schlabberloock ablichten würden, würde niemand den Kalender kaufen außerdem gibts im Kalender mehr Rennfahrerinnen als Rennfahrer... sehr einseitig oder waren sich die anderen Herren des Worldcup-Zirkuses zu schade für so ne Aktion 
...wat solls... ein AWP-Kalender wär trotzdem interessanter


----------



## Zelle (12. Dezember 2007)

zena schrieb:


> (...) ... ein AWP-Kalender wär trotzdem interessanter



Auf jeden Fall! Wobei man da auch aufpassen muss ... nicht das wir Levty auf seinem Heimtrainer (aus dem Nikolausfred) dann auf einer der Seiten haben!


----------



## Levty (12. Dezember 2007)

Zelle schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall! Wobei man da auch aufpassen muss ... nicht das wir Levty auf seinem Heimtrainer (aus dem Nikolausfred) dann auf einer der Seiten haben!


Titelseite!
Sieht man eh nie...

Aber an der 22.12 Tour hätte ich Interesse


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Geplant ist am Sa. 22.12. eine Glühweinnightridetour. Näheres kommt aber noch.


Da ist auf der Jungpfalzhütte (bei Annweiler) Männerhüttendienst - was man sich darunter vorstellen kann, darf sich jeder selbst denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Aber an der 22.12 Tour hätte ich Interesse



Dann bring mal genügend Licht mit.  Bei der Tour hab ich mir meine Gabel zerschrammt,   da ich nur mit RR Licht und Stirnlampe gefahren bin. Sollte man tunlichst unterlassen, zumindest die Loog runter. Aber bekanntlich wird man ja aus Erfahrung klug.


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin letztes Jahr mit Straßenbeleuchtung gefahren - die Helmbeleuchtung hab ich dann ausgemacht,
weil da nur ein weißer Lichtkegel vor mir zu sehen war...(sch... Nebel)
Dieses Jahr nehme ich meine Mirage mit, wenn der Akku noch funzt  
Ich würde als Treffpunkt den Bahnhof Böbig vorschlagen, dann klappt das auch mit dem Glühwein.  
11:00 Uhr müsste dann bei drei Hügelchen auch reichen, wir wollen ja im Dunkeln bergab schunkeln.
Es wird dann eine ähnliche Tour wie letztes Jahr, denn es haben bestimmt wieder die selben Hütten
auf den Bergen offen (Loog und Kalmit) - aber das macht ja nüx...

@Wolfman:
Nicht vergessen zu fragen, ob die auch beide geöffnet haben - Tourplan hab ich eigentlich schon im Sack


----------



## Levty (12. Dezember 2007)

Waaas? Mit Licht?
Wann wollt ihr denn starten? Bin da nicht gerade der Freund von betrunken nachts im Wald rumfahren


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Wolfman:
> Tourplan hab ich eigentlich schon im Sack



Das war jetzt ein 11 Meter  
Gugs du   

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2636842


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Waaas? Mit Licht?
> Wann wollt ihr denn starten? Bin da nicht gerade der Freund von betrunken nachts im Wald rumfahren



R u h i g  um 17h ist es ja schon dunkel. Die Hütten haben sowieso meistens nur bis 18h geöffnet. Oder willst du mit leichtem Sturmgepäck im Wald übernachten


----------



## Levty (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte nur nicht bis in die Dunkelheit auf der Hütte sein und auf der Abfahrt bremsen müssen


----------



## Speedbullit (12. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> okay, dann mal den anwalt in stellung bringen!
> 
> speedbullit! wo bist du???
> auf wieviel soll ich andreas verklagen? 23 mio?



mindestens


----------



## pfalz (12. Dezember 2007)

> Aber an der 22.12 Tour hätte ich Interesse



da hätt ich wohl zeit für..dann kann ich meine Funzel auch mal standesgemäß einsetzen...



> Bin da nicht gerade der Freund von betrunken nachts im Wald rumfahren


 saufschd halt net soviel...


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Dezember 2007)

Fackelabfahrt hat mir schon beim Boarden immer gut gefallen. Meist hat die Fackel im Kopf am hellsten gebrannt. 

Werd mal sehen, dass ich Ausgang bekomme.


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Waaas? Mit Licht?
> Wann wollt ihr denn starten? Bin da nicht gerade der Freund von betrunken nachts im Wald rumfahren



und das sagt der, der nachts gerne voll betrunken (ohne licht!) mit dem bike durch hd fährt.... was war das neulich, die slalomfahrt zwischen vetters und teufel.... oder der zusammenprall mit dem fussgänger???

oh, lev, ich kniee tief darnieder ob deiner VERNUNFT!  




@wolfman: ich wollte am 22. eigentlich ne andere tour fahren, aber wenn du die 23 mio. passend dabei hast, dann komme ich natürlich gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (12. Dezember 2007)

respekt, will aber nicht wissen was die kronjuwelen nach diesem tag gemacht haben

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/5919/


----------



## strandi (12. Dezember 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> respekt, will aber nicht wissen was die kronjuwelen nach diesem tag gemacht haben
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/5919/



sensationell


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Dezember 2007)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> respekt, will aber nicht wissen was die kronjuwelen nach diesem tag gemacht haben
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/5919/



Ich mußte nach 2 Minuten abschalten. Dieses Schlachtfest konnte ich nicht mehr mit ansehen. Aua.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Dezember 2007)

Das ist ja nur genial  Im Herbst haben wir einen Vater mit seinen Kids gesehen der von der Riedburg die Serpentinen auf dem Einrad runtergefahren ist. War wirklich toll dabei zuzusehen. Und da machen wir uns Gedanken wie wir das Hinterrad versetzen.


----------



## zena (12. Dezember 2007)

sehr sehr geil...
das nenn ich "balls of steel"


----------



## Levty (12. Dezember 2007)

Den Gang Bang sind die garnicht gesprungen 

Aber Hut ab!

@Martin: Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt auf deinem Gepäckträger und das Hinterrad hat ordentlich geschliffen 

Edit: Böse böse Russen: http://www.isnichwahr.de/r50579427-putin-kampfschlumpf-macht-was-ihm-gefaellt.html


----------



## Flugrost (13. Dezember 2007)

Zimbo, wozu nen Tourplan?

Ab 1730 isses dunkel genug. Ich hab das in letzter Zeit öfter gemacht. 
Wie es aussieht werd ich  beim allgemeinen glühen nicht dabeisein können ...


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Dezember 2007)

@Flugrost:
Du bist gefälligst anwesend...wenn nicht hätte ich gerne deine Beleuchtung - mein Akku ist futsch  
(außerdem will ich nicht so früh aus dem Bett vorm Nightride)

@Wolfman:
immer noch RieTburg...


----------



## Levty (13. Dezember 2007)

Und du Zimbo geh fleißig arbeiten! Surfen während der Arbeitszeit ist nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (13. Dezember 2007)

Schnautze Lev!

...mein Chef weiß Bescheid.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schnautze Lev!
> 
> ...mein Chef weiß Bescheid.


Hat Lev ihm schon bescheid gesagt, oder wie?  

Was machen wir Samstag? 
Ich würde mich ja wieder als Führer anbieten. Aber wenn ich das tue meldet sich eh wieder jemand anders der auch Führer spielen will.


----------



## Bastiaan (13. Dezember 2007)

führer hat man vor 62 jahren gespielt  

aber falls ne schöne tour in der nähe von weinbiet, eckkopf oder eventuell auch kalmit angesagt ist fahr ich gerne mit. egal wer nun führer spielt. ohne klappts ja auch ganz gut. sieht man ja heutzutag in der demokratie. es gibt zwar mehr arbeitslose aber dafür mehr freiheit. für nichts geht die sonne auf


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Dezember 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> führer hat man vor 62 jahren gespielt
> 
> aber falls ne schöne tour in der nähe von weinbiet, eckkopf oder eventuell auch kalmit angesagt ist fahr ich gerne mit. egal wer nun führer spielt. ohne klappts ja auch ganz gut. sieht man ja heutzutag in der demokratie. es gibt zwar mehr arbeitslose aber dafür mehr freiheit. für nichts geht die sonne auf


Hey, die Diskussion um den "Führer" haben wir doch alle 3 Seiten mal... Jetzt reichts... Ich biete mich nur als Toureguide an. 

Wobei da ja kaum einer meckert... 
Obwohl Guide auch Führer heißt:
http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...ctHdr=on&spellToler=on&search=guide&relink=on


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo;4300385
@Wolfman:
immer noch Rie[COLOR="Red" schrieb:
			
		

> T[/COLOR]burg...



Wäre mal was anderes.  Rietburg dürfte ja offen haben. Bin eben von meiner 6 Hüttentour zurückgekommen. Sehr geil, sehr schnell, ich kaputt  Hellerhütte geschlossen. Totenkopfhütte ab 17.12. bis 25.12. geschlossen. Dann bis 31.12. offen, dann bis 07.01. geschlossen. Was ein wirrwarr. Kalmit offen, Loog dito. Kaltenbrunner Hütte steht nichts dran, ebenso bei dem Naturfreundehaus NW.
@ Tick. Lass dich nicht unterkriegen  Guide deine letzte Tour dieses Jahr.  Bin am WE leider nicht mit dabei. Werden uns daher wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr sehen. Wünsch dir eine ekelhaften Sonnenbrand  und rutsche gut ins Neue Jahr. Soweit ich weiß feiert ihr ja dort später als wir.


----------



## Bastiaan (13. Dezember 2007)

ob du nun führer oder guide spielst ist ja wayne. gerne mitfahren tu ich trotzdem bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (13. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wäre mal was anderes.  Rietburg dürfte ja offen haben. Bin eben von meiner 6 Hüttentour zurückgekommen. Sehr geil, sehr schnell, ich kaputt  Hellerhütte geschlossen. Totenkopfhütte ab 17.12. bis 25.12. geschlossen. Dann bis 31.12. offen, dann bis 07.01. geschlossen. Was ein wirrwarr. Kalmit offen, Loog dito. Kaltenbrunner Hütte steht nichts dran, ebenso bei dem Naturfreundehaus NW.
> @ Tick. Lass dich nicht unterkriegen  Guide deine letzte Tour dieses Jahr.  Bin am WE leider nicht mit dabei. Werden uns daher wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr sehen. Wünsch dir eine ekelhaften Sonnenbrand  und rutsche gut ins Neue Jahr. Soweit ich weiß feiert ihr ja dort später als wir.


Das Wochenende draif fahr ich aber auch noch mal.  
Also wir haben noch chancen. Ich fliege erst am 24.12.. 
Und ich feiere 12 Stunden früher! Glaub ich zumindest... Ansonsten würde sich der ewig lange Flug hin nicht erklären. (30 Stunden Flug, allerdings 42 Stunden später dort).


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin für den Klassiker:

Samstag 10:00 Uhr in Gimmeldingen...
Wer jetzt wen führt iss mir wurscht - wenn mich jemand Adolf nennt gibt's Popoklatsch mit Anlauf!

...aber stramm stehen und salutieren dürft ihr gerne, wenn ihr wollt


----------



## Bastiaan (13. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich bin für den Klassiker:
> 
> Samstag 10:00 Uhr in Gimmeldingen...
> Wer jetzt wen führt iss mir wurscht - wenn mich jemand Adolf nennt gibt's Popoklatsch mit Anlauf!
> ...




bin wohl anwesend.   salutieren spar ich mir aber.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich bin für den Klassiker:
> 
> Samstag 10:00 Uhr in Gimmeldingen...
> Wer jetzt wen führt iss mir wurscht - wenn mich jemand Adolf nennt gibt's Popoklatsch mit Anlauf!
> ...


Weinbiet- Wolfsburg- Weinbiet - Boneshaker?


----------



## Bastiaan (13. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Weinbiet- Wolfsburg- Weinbiet - Boneshaker?



hört sich gut an. wo ist denn der boneshaker. bin den noch nie gefahren


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. Dezember 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> hört sich gut an. wo ist denn der boneshaker. bin den noch nie gefahren



Wenn du den mit deinem Hardtail gefahren bist, weißt du wieso er boneshaker heißt.  Deine BWS ist dann in etwa Höhe HWS


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du mir noch die Abkürzungen erklärst, dann versuche ich auch mitzukommen. Auch mit Hardtail. An welcher Stelle des skizzierten Tourenverlaufs ist denn die Alkoholeinnahme und das anschließende Einschalten der Beleuchtung geplant?

Ohh Mist, ich schreibe schon wieder zu viel an meinem Konzept herum -  diese gewählte Ausdrucksweise. :kotz:


----------



## Bastiaan (13. Dezember 2007)

die bedeutung der abkürzungen sind mir auch ein rätsel 
und alkohol einnahme hab ich an dem tag nicht vor. und licht   hab zwar eins aber ist nicht gerade das beste um damit im wald rumzugurken


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. Dezember 2007)

Die *B*rust*w*irbel*s*äule wird zur *H*als*w*irbel*s*äule


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wenn du mir noch die Abkürzungen erklärst, dann versuche ich auch mitzukommen. Auch mit Hardtail. An welcher Stelle des skizzierten Tourenverlaufs ist denn die Alkoholeinnahme und das anschließende Einschalten der Beleuchtung geplant?
> 
> Ohh Mist, ich schreibe schon wieder zu viel an meinem Konzept herum -  diese gewählte Ausdrucksweise. :kotz:


Einnahme von Alkohol kann auf dem Weinbiet erfolgen. Licht kannst du dann im Auto einschalten, wenn du wieder heim fährst. Selbst wenn wir es ruhig angehen lassen, brauchen wir hierfür keine 6 Stunden. Damit wirds auch nicht dunkel. Und Sorry, aber die einzige Abkürzung ist, in Gimmeldingen garnicht erst los zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (13. Dezember 2007)

ich glaube mit der abkürzung hat er das HWS und BWS gemeint 

ich werd aber wahrscheinlich bis zur wolfsburg, eventuell zweites mal weinbiet mitfahren und dann heim. mal sehen wie fitt ich bin. bis denn


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Flugrost:
> Du bist gefälligst anwesend...wenn nicht hätte ich gerne deine Beleuchtung - mein Akku ist futsch


Wenn ihr in NW startet, kannst du vorher kurz bei Sigma vorbei und dir einen neuen Akku holen, die Leuts dort sind sehr kundenfreundlich, kann ich nur empfehlen! 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und ich feiere 12 Stunden früher! Glaub ich zumindest... Ansonsten würde sich der ewig lange Flug hin nicht erklären. (30 Stunden Flug, allerdings 42 Stunden später dort).


30h Flug?? Wohin solls denn gehen, zum Mond?  Das ist aber schon mit Zwischenstops und Wartezeiten, oder? Denn meine Großtante aus Australien hatte Flugzeiten von deutlich unter 20h und viel weiter kann man imho nicht fliegen, wenn man innerhalb der Atmosphäre bleibt...


----------



## Bastiaan (13. Dezember 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Denn meine Großtante aus Australien hatte Flugzeiten von deutlich unter 20h und viel weiter kann man imho nicht fliegen, wenn man innerhalb der Atmosphäre bleibt...



deutschland-->australien zirka 26 stunden zurück deutlich weniger (20 oder so) also können knappe 30 stunden mit vorher einchecken und auschecken schon hinhauen.

und wenn man nach neuseeland will und i-wo umsteigen muss können die 30 stunden auch locker stimmen (ohne ein/auschecken)
trotzdem bin ich neugierig wos hingeht  wünsch dir aufjedenfall viel spaß dort


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Dezember 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn ihr in NW startet, kannst du vorher kurz bei Sigma vorbei und dir einen neuen Akku holen, die Leuts dort sind sehr kundenfreundlich, kann ich nur empfehlen!
> 
> 
> 30h Flug?? Wohin solls denn gehen, zum Mond?  Das ist aber schon mit Zwischenstops und Wartezeiten, oder? Denn meine Großtante aus Australien hatte Flugzeiten von deutlich unter 20h und viel weiter kann man imho nicht fliegen, wenn man innerhalb der Atmosphäre bleibt...


Klar Wartezeiten sind dabei. Aber deutlich unter 20h kannst du echt vergessen. Durchschnittlich fliegt so ein Flugzeug 950km/h. Der Einfachheit halber Rechnen wir mal mit 1000km/h. Ich will von Ranschbach nach Wellington fliegen. Das sind 18.634km. Ok, Ranschbach fehlt der Flughafen, also fliege ich über Frankfurth - London - Honkong - Auckland - Wellington. Macht ca. 22.000km Flugstrecke. Also 22 Stunden Flug. Macht dann ca. 8 Stunden für die Zwischenstops incl. Starten und Landen...   

@Smubob: Kommst du mit? Ich würd dich auch abhohlen.
Ansonsten Freitag Abend Kino - Hotel Welcome?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Klar Wartezeiten sind dabei. Aber deutlich unter 20h kannst du echt vergessen. Durchschnittlich fliegt so ein Flugzeug 950km/h. Der Einfachheit halber Rechnen wir mal mit 1000km/h. Ich will von Ranschbach nach Wellington fliegen. Das sind 18.634km. Ok, Ranschbach fehlt der Flughafen, also fliege ich über Frankfurth - London - Honkong - Auckland - Wellington. Macht ca. 22.000km Flugstrecke. Also 22 Stunden Flug. Macht dann ca. 8 Stunden für die Zwischenstops incl. Starten und Landen...



Bei der Rechnung kommt ein Walldorfschüler nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Levty (13. Dezember 2007)

Frankfurt ohne h


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Frankfurt ohne h


Schnauze LEV!


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bei der Rechnung kommt ein Walldorfschüler nicht mehr mit.


1000km = 1 Flugstunde
22.000km = 22 Flugstunden
Bei 30 Stunden Flug macht das 30 - 22 = 8 Stunden Verlustleistung.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Dezember 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> deutschland-->australien zirka 26 stunden zurück deutlich weniger (20 oder so) also können knappe 30 stunden mit vorher einchecken und auschecken schon hinhauen.
> 
> und wenn man nach neuseeland will und i-wo umsteigen muss können die 30 stunden auch locker stimmen (ohne ein/auschecken)
> trotzdem bin ich neugierig wos hingeht  wünsch dir aufjedenfall viel spaß dort


Ähmm... Das sind gerechnete Zeiten Ankuftszeit - Abflugszeit. Da steckt also die Zeitverschiebung mit drin! 

Es geht nach Wellington Neuseeland. Und dann über die Südinsel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Smubob: Kommst du mit? Ich würd dich auch abhohlen.
> Ansonsten Freitag Abend Kino - Hotel Welcome?


1. ich hab keinen Geldschisser 
2. da treff ich mich mit nem Klassenkollegen - Referatvorbereitung :kotz:


----------



## Flugrost (13. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Frankfurt ohne h



... und bis einer heult! - ohne "heult" - "plärrt" uff badisch bitteschneu.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> 1000km = 1 Flugstunde
> 22.000km = 22 Flugstunden
> Bei 30 Stunden Flug macht das 30 - 22 = 8 Stunden Verlustleistung.



Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich meinte eher, ob man das Problem auch spielerisch angehen kann. Eventuell mit einer Kollage oder auch mit einem Theaterstück.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Dezember 2007)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 1. ich hab keinen Geldschisser
> 2. da treff ich mich mit nem Klassenkollegen - Referatvorbereitung :kotz:


Ich meine nur am Samstag nach Gimmeldingen. Das kostet nix...


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Dezember 2007)

@Don Stefano:
alkoholisiertes Bergabradeln im Dunkeln ist erst nächste Woche angesagt...

@Flugrost:
Könntest du mir deinen Akku leihen für nächstes WE (falls du die Mirage hast)?


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich könnte dir mit einem aushelfen, Zimbo! Habe zwei (Blei + NiPack)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (14. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> alkoholisiertes Bergabradeln im Dunkeln ist erst nächste Woche angesagt...


Ohh Mist, da hab ich den Themenwechsel / Wochenendwechsel zwischen Post #5160 und Post #5163 nicht mitbekommen. Da ist bei mir grad eine neue Seite dran. Dieses Wochenende hab ich natürlich keine Zeit, da muss ich  mit den alten Herren auf den Glühweinmarkt.


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Dezember 2007)

@Lev:
...na das wär doch prima!  
Muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich das Teil ohne Flaschenhalter am Rahmen fest krieg.
Die Kabel sind ja leider nicht lang genug für den Rucksack - hast du eine Idee?


----------



## Flugrost (14. Dezember 2007)

Ducktape


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Dezember 2007)

Die Lampe muss auf den Helm - sonst leuchtest du nur das Gebüsch am Wegesrand sauber aus.


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Lev:
> ...na das wär doch prima!
> Muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich das Teil ohne Flaschenhalter am Rahmen fest krieg.
> Die Kabel sind ja leider nicht lang genug für den Rucksack - hast du eine Idee?


Wie Don Stefan sagt: Lampe auf Kopp, dann läuft der Hase!

Wenn doch am Lenker: Ich kann dir einen Flaschenhalter auch mitbringen.
Kabelbinder wären auch eine Lösung


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Dezember 2007)

Ducktape (= Gaffa):
Wäre meine Lösung gewesen, aber wenn der Akku nicht mir gehört will ich den Pappkram da nicht dran verursachen.

Lampe auf Kopf:
Hab ich ja auch - letztes Jahr bei Nebel musste ich die aber aus machen, sonst hätt ich gar nix gesehen.

Flaschenhalter:
hab ich selber, aber keine Löcher im Rahmen...

Ich werd wohl ne kleine Tasche oder sowas nehmen und mit Tape und/oder Kabelbindern arbeiten.

@Lev:
Der Akku geht garantiert noch?
Bitte nicht vergessen, rechtzeitig aufzuladen - und Danke nochmal


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. Dezember 2007)

@ Zimbo. Hol dir in einem Elektroladen Kabel und zwei Stecker und fertig ist das Verlängerungskabel. Kosten ca. 10 Eus. Hab mir auch so was gebaut. Akku jetzt im Rucksack und Mirage am Lenker. Zeitaufwand 20min. Besser als Flaschenhalter oder Klebeband.


----------



## pfalz (14. Dezember 2007)

> Lampe auf Kopf:
> Hab ich ja auch - letztes Jahr bei Nebel musste ich die aber aus machen, sonst hätt ich gar nix gesehen.
> 
> Flaschenhalter:
> hab ich selber, aber keine Löcher im Rahmen...



Macht das nich mehr Sinn, den Akku im Rucksack zu transportieren, wenn man die Funzel auf dem Kopf hat (von wegen Sturz: Rad mit Akku bleibt stehen, Mensch mit Lampe fliegt weiter..)? Bissl Verlängerungskabel is nich so teuer..

Ansonsten gibts auch solche ''tollen" Dinger:

Halter1

oder

Halter2

Nich schön, aber zweckmässig.

Wobei man den Flaschenhalter mit zwei dicken Kabelbindern und ein bissl Tape wahrscheinlich auch so festbekommt.


----------



## pfalz (14. Dezember 2007)

zu langsam..


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Dezember 2007)

OK, OK - genug der Diskussion!

Ich fahr genau einmal im Jahr im Dunkeln - da muss das reichen, was da ist...
Vielleicht kauf ich mir bald eine komplett neue Lampe, dann kann ich die auch öfter einsetzen.

Wenn Lampe auf Kopf, dann Akku in Rucksack...Lampe an Bike, Akku an Bike.
Auf dem Kopf hab ich (wenn se noch funzt) ja noch eine Stirnlampe...

Wenn mein liebes Auto nicht (fast) mein komplettes 13. Gehalt auffressen würde,
hätte ich schon die PowerLED von S(t)IGMA bestellt...    


Und jetzt schönen Feierabend und evtl. bis morgen, ich bin dann mal weg bis Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2007)

Klar, lade beide auf.
Welchen nimmste jetzt? Flaschenhalter mitbringen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Dezember 2007)

Ist es nicht grundsätzlich sinnvoll, ans Rad und auf die Birne ne Lampe zu packen?

Flutlicht muss sein.


----------



## Flugrost (15. Dezember 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ist es nicht grundsätzlich sinnvoll, ans Rad und auf die Birne ne Lampe zu packen?
> 
> Flutlicht muss sein.



Grundsätzlich ja. Fährt allerdings ne Lupine Edison oder anderes, großkalibriges Zeug hinter einem, kann man alles gefunzels getrost vergessen - da sieht man nur noch seinen eigenen Schatten.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Dezember 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja. Fährt allerdings ne Lupine Edison oder anderes, großkalibriges Zeug hinter einem, kann man alles gefunzels getrost vergessen - da sieht man nur noch seinen eigenen Schatten.



Gut. Dann würd ich auch mal ne Nachttour mitfahren. Muss halt einer mit ner Edison hinter mir herfahren.


----------



## guru39 (15. Dezember 2007)

ja, und nachts ist es kälter wie als draußen


----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2007)

Falscher Thread, Guru.


----------



## Bastiaan (15. Dezember 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> ja, und nachts ist es kälter wie als draußen



ob falscher thread oder nicht:
deswegen sind die wände der häuser nach innen gebaut


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Falscher Thread, Guru.




Wiso


----------



## Flugrost (16. Dezember 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ob falscher thread oder nicht:
> deswegen sind die wände der häuser nach innen gebaut



Ehglar! Innenwände nach au8en drehen is sowieso sinnentleert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Dezember 2007)

Dann hast in dern Zimmern auch so gut wie keine Steckdosen.


----------



## LocoFanatic (16. Dezember 2007)

vielen Dank für de schöne Pfalz und ihre Touren


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2007)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> vielen Dank für de schöne Pfalz und ihre Touren



nix zu Danken


----------



## Bastiaan (16. Dezember 2007)

warst doch gar net dabei vollpfosten  

tsja und wenn man die außenwände nach innen drehen würde hat man zwar keine steckdosen, dafür aber en gartenschlauch


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> warst doch gar net dabei vollpfosten




Vielen Dank für Holland


----------



## Bastiaan (16. Dezember 2007)

immer wieder gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Dezember 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> tsja und wenn man die außenwände nach innen drehen würde hat man zwar keine steckdosen, dafür aber en gartenschlauch



Und Kabelfernsehen samt Internet im Garten.


----------



## Levty (16. Dezember 2007)

Internet ist Wireless! Von daher ist es recht schnuppe ob es außen oder innen an der Wand ist.


----------



## eL (16. Dezember 2007)

ne ne 
also innen drinn heißt es wlan wireless lockal area network

und draußen heißt es wwan wireless wide area network

also musst wenn de vor die tür gehst mit deinem schleppi deine funkwellen von nah auf Fern umstellen.

is ja logisch weil man ja weiter weg is vom internern netz.

ansonsten fragen sie ihren sysadmin oder konsultieren ihren originalequipmentmanufakurer


----------



## Bastiaan (16. Dezember 2007)

ach egal....hab den post falsch verstanden :-D


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Dezember 2007)

Schuldgefühle?


----------



## Bastiaan (16. Dezember 2007)

total

wozu denn überhaupt? holländer sind ja immer lieb und nett, die kennen sowas wie schuldgefühle nicht. denn die brauchen das nicht


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ne ne
> also innen drinn heißt es wlan wireless lockal area network
> 
> und draußen heißt es wwan wireless wide area network
> ...



Uff


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Dezember 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ne ne
> also innen drinn heißt es wlan wireless lockal area network
> 
> und draußen heißt es wwan wireless wide area network
> ...



oh verdammt!!    muß ich jetzt nen störsender aufstellen, damit meine inside-wireless-wellen nicht nach außen dringen? oder gibts da wellenwandler, mit denen ich beides haben kann? ich hoffe doch wohl, daß die deutsche bundespost nicht mit ihrem 
antennenautochen bei mir vorbeikommt und mit 10 kV meinen router brät (wie früher bei den cb-funkgeräten mit illegalem brenner  )


----------



## OZM (17. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem es weiter oben im thread um Radbeleuchtung ging, erlaube ich mir hier mal höflichst ein Verkaufsangebot zu machen:

Als da wären 

a)
1x Lupine Edison (120- 130 Betriebsstunden; hab ne Liste geführt)
1x Akku 7 AH (neuwertig, seeehr wenig Zyklen, in gebrauchter Akkuflasche)
1x Ladegerät Charger one

b)
Sigma Power LED mit NiPack, alternativem Batterieteil und Ladegerät (silber, < 3 Betriebsstunden)

Für die Lupine hätt ich gerne 300 Oecken für die Sigma 60. Bei Interesse PN.

Wünsche geruhsame Tage

Greez OZM


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Dezember 2007)

eL schrieb:


> ne ne
> also innen drinn heißt es wlan wireless lockal area network
> 
> und draußen heißt es wwan wireless wide area network
> ...


vorsicht!!!
tschuggg norris kann dich auch mit nem wireless-län-kabel erwürgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (17. Dezember 2007)

Wieder da? Oder haste Internet in deinem Iglu?


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> vorsicht!!!
> tschuggg norris kann dich auch mit nem wireless-län-kabel erwürgen!



is das nich jeniger welcher bis unendlich gezählt hat? zwei mal?


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> is das nich jeniger welcher bis unendlich gezählt hat? zwei mal?


ja! und er kann sogar durch null dividieren!



leute,wie sieht es am samstag aus? tourstart 11h bhf- freundlich, dann radln, dann auf ne hütte, trinken bis zum untergang. der sonne, natürlich! dann relaxed runter radln und in neustadt noch apres- bike? wo gibt es dort nen schirm mit apres- bike mukke?


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ja! und er kann sogar durch null dividieren!
> 
> 
> 
> leute,wie sieht es am samstag aus? tourstart 11h bhf- freundlich, dann radln, dann auf ne hütte, trinken bis zum untergang. der sonne, natürlich! dann relaxed runter radln und in neustadt noch apres- bike? wo gibt es dort nen schirm mit apres- bike mukke?


Das klingt doch mal gut! 
Endlich einer der mal später starten will! Wo man aber Abends Apress-Bike machen kann ist ne gute Frage. Ich hätte vorher gern ne Dusche...  

Das man durch Null dividieren kann, hab ich auch schon erkannt, nur meine Lehrer wollten das nie einsehen.


----------



## face-to-ground (18. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das man durch Null dividieren kann, hab ich auch schon erkannt, nur meine Lehrer wollten das nie einsehen.



wenn du chuck norris gewesen wärst, hättest du mit einem roundhouse-kick deinen lehrer überreden können, daß es geht


----------



## Houschter (18. Dezember 2007)

Hat eigentlich auch jemand vor Sa. Zeit und Lust für ne kleine Tour? Hab meinen Weihnachtsurlaub bereits angetreten und das Wetter ist ja wahrlich prächtig! Plan wäre morgen oder Do. ne Tour ab NW HBF. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> leute,wie sieht es am samstag aus? tourstart 11h bhf- freundlich, dann radln, dann auf ne hütte, trinken bis zum untergang. der sonne, natürlich! dann relaxed runter radln und in neustadt noch apres- bike? wo gibt es dort nen schirm mit apres- bike mukke?



   Du kannst unterwegs auf dem Rad schlafen. Wenn 11h Start, dann kommen wir sowieso nicht vor 11.30h los und 4 Std. später wird es schon dunkel. Dann kann man sich auch auf die Kalmit shutteln lassen, kampftrinken und einen Freiwilligen suchen, der wieder zurück fährt. 
Planung ist noch nicht ganz fix. Könnt euch aber schon mal auf 10-10.30h einstellen.


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Du kannst unterwegs auf dem Rad schlafen. Wenn 11h Start, dann kommen wir sowieso nicht vor 11.30h los und 4 Std. später wird es schon dunkel. Dann kann man sich auch auf die Kalmit shutteln lassen, kampftrinken und einen Freiwilligen suchen, der wieder zurück fährt.
> Planung ist noch nicht ganz fix. Könnt euch aber schon mal auf 10-10.30h einstellen.


Du spielst wieder Führer? 
"Wollt ihr die totale Bergfahrradfahrt?"  

Ich wäre für Gemüsehändler - Hohe Loog, Kalmit, (Hochberg) und zurück.


----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2007)

Auja, Hochberg muss mal wieder sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (18. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Auja, Hochberg muss mal wieder sein!


Dir ist schon klar, das wir eine Einkehr dann vergessen können, gelle?  

Dann wirds echt brutal. Das würde ich auf jeden Fall vorher gern wissen. Dann spare ich noch kurz 1kg an rotierender Masse ein. Sonst schaff ich das sicher nicht....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du spielst wieder Führer?
> "Wollt ihr die totale Bergfahrradfahrt?"
> 
> Ich wäre für Gemüsehändler - Hohe Loog, Kalmit, (Hochberg) und zurück.



Last dich überraschen  Aber es ist schon warm


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Last dich überraschen  Aber es ist schon warm


Werdens weit mehr als 1000hm?


----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, das wir eine Einkehr dann vergessen können, gelle?


Mir recht! Ich kann auch 400hm tiefer den Glühwein trinken!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Dezember 2007)

@ Tick. Du brauchst kein Carbonzubehör. Hab gerade überlegt ob wir nach unserem letzten Nightride noch auf den Glühweinmarkt nach NW fahren. Jetzt meine Frage an die lesenden Neustädter.
Hat der Glühweinmarkt am Samstag noch geöffnet??


----------



## Bastiaan (18. Dezember 2007)

Natürlich Weihnacht lautet das Motto des Neustadter Weihnachtsmarktes vom 26. November bis 22. Dezember 2007.Natürlich Weihnacht - 

täglich geöffnet:
Mo  Do. 12.00 bis 20.00 Uhr
Fr. 12.00 bis 21.00 Uhr
Sa. 10.00 bis 21.00 Uhr
So. 11.00 bis 20.00 Uhr

google machts möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2007)

Abfahrt ohne Licht in der Dämmerung strictly to the Weihnachtsmarkt!
Sparen wir das Gewicht an Akkus und haben eine flotte Abfahrt mehr!


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Abfahrt ohne Licht in der Dämmerung strictly to the Weihnachtsmarkt!
> Sparen wir das Gewicht an Akkus und haben eine flotte Abfahrt mehr!


----------



## pfalz (18. Dezember 2007)

..und in Neustadt gibts Glühwein in Schoppegröße..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





wenn meine Erkältung loswerd, wär ich auch dabei..


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Dezember 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> Natürlich Weihnacht lautet das Motto des Neustadter Weihnachtsmarktes vom 26. November bis 22. Dezember 2007.Natürlich Weihnacht -
> 
> täglich geöffnet:
> Mo  Do. 12.00 bis 20.00 Uhr
> ...



Danke Bastiaan. Und da wird behauptet die Jugend denkt nicht mit  Dann könnten wir ja um 1800h dort einfallen


----------



## Bastiaan (18. Dezember 2007)

biddeschön. und das mit der jugend: damit ist die deutsche jugend gemeint. 
bei der holländischen jugend siehts da schonwieder ganz anders aus


----------



## Flugrost (19. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich wäre für Gemüsehändler - Hohe Loog, Kalmit, (Hochberg) und zurück.





der-tick.de schrieb:


> Werdens weit mehr als 1000hm?



Deinem Vorschlag nach wirds deutlich mehr - könntest Du als erfahrener Tourplaner eigentlich wissen. Solltest Du die kleinen Greiferchen deiner Reifen auf dem Rückweg runterradieren wollen, könnte es mit Deiner Vorgabe hinkommen...
Dann bitte auf Tour Retour im belgischen Kreisel.


----------



## Flugrost (19. Dezember 2007)

Und wann schreibt ihr denn endlich die "Tour de Glüh" aus? Sie wird garantiert wieder "berauschend" - wie immer, nur ich muss fehlen...


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Dezember 2007)

Wir haben uns jetzt geeinigt:

Samstag 10:30 Uhr am Bahnhof Neustadt/Böbig

Weinbiet - Kalmit - Hohe Loog und Glühwein nach eigenem Ermessen...
Natürlich die Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!

Am Besten alle mit der S-Bahn kommen.


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Dezember 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Deinem Vorschlag nach wirds deutlich mehr - könntest Du als erfahrener Tourplaner eigentlich wissen. Solltest Du die kleinen Greiferchen deiner Reifen auf dem Rückweg runterradieren wollen, könnte es mit Deiner Vorgabe hinkommen...
> Dann bitte auf Tour Retour im belgischen Kreisel.


Zum eine... Was interessiert mich mein geschwätz von vorhin...  
Zum anderen weiß ich ja nicht ob Wolfman das mit einplant. Aber ich werd mal XXLight Laufräder einbauen.


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Samstag 10:30 Uhr am Bahnhof Neustadt/Böbig
> Weinbiet - Kalmit - Hohe Loog und Glühwein nach eigenem Ermessen...
> Natürlich die Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!


Wie, wird es mehrere Gruppen geben oder soll das eine Runde geben? Alleine Weinbiet - Kalmit ist ja schon ein Wochenendausflug!  


el Zimbo schrieb:


> Am Besten alle mit der S-Bahn kommen.


Boah nee, da zahle ich 20 EUR und muss 3 Stunden in so ner Bimmelbahn sitzen. Gips da GPS Koordinaten oder ne Adresse für mein Navi für?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (19. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wie, wird es mehrere Gruppen geben oder soll das eine Runde geben? Alleine Weinbiet - Kalmit ist ja schon ein Wochenendausflug!
> Boah nee, da zahle ich 20 EUR und muss 3 Stunden in so ner Bimmelbahn sitzen. Gips da GPS Koordinaten oder ne Adresse für mein Navi für?


Pienz nett rum! 
Wenn du vom Weinbiet zur Kalmit willst, musst du quasi eh über die Hohe Loog! 
Und mit der schlimmen schlimmen Bimmelbahn bist du ne Stunde von KA HBF unterwegs!


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Dezember 2007)

...latürnich kann man auch mit dem Auto kommen:

-in Neustadt vor der Shell-Tanke links (kurz nach Ortseingang)
-an der Ampel wieder links (hier ist der Bahnhof schon ausgeschildert)
-dann noch zwei Mal rechts (Schilder...) in die LANDWEHRSTRASSE
-da ist dann unübersehbar links der Parkplatz, gegenüber einer Schule und direkt am Bahnhof

Es werden drei Abfahrten mit einem kurzen Gegenanstieg - ca. 1200 hm.
Ich selbst werd das gerade so schaffen, also wer hier rum-  ist ein Mädchen
(oder wird zu einem gemacht)


----------



## Levty (19. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn meine Erkältung besser wird, bin ich bei der Tour dabei.
Falls nicht, Zimbo, gebe ich meinen Akku an Martin weiter. (Welchen brauchst du nun, oder ist es egal?)
Und zum glühen auf der Hütte reichts bei mir auch nicht.
Wenn Nightride, dann richtig. Und ohne Alk!


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Dezember 2007)

Also ich selbst hab ja nur den (kaputten) Bleiakku, wenn dir's egal ist würd ich gerne den leichteren nehmen... 
Ich muss ihn nur irgendwie am Rahmen festmachen, das wäre mit dem NiPack einfacher.

Erkältung ist keine Ausrede - bin auch erkältet (hoffentlich wird's nicht schlimmer, dann passt's)
Ein Glühwein ist Pflicht!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Dezember 2007)

Wieso hat den Bastiaan ermittelt, dass der Glühweinmarkt in NW bis 21h geöffnet hat. Dort können wir nach der Tour noch einfallen und "Schoppen" Glühwein trinken. Also keine Gefahr beim letzten downhill.


----------



## der-tick.de (19. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wieso hat den Bastiaan ermittelt, dass der Glühweinmarkt in NW bis 21h geöffnet hat. Dort können wir nach der Tour noch einfallen und "Schoppen" Glühwein trinken. Also keine Gefahr beim letzten downhill.


Bin ich auch eher für... Ich hab nur ne ne ganz kleine LED Funzel... Die reicht zwar gut zum heim fahren, aber im schnellen Runterbergen wird die kläglich versagen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Bin ich auch eher für... Ich hab nur ne ne ganz kleine LED Funzel... Die reicht zwar gut zum heim fahren, aber im schnellen Runterbergen wird die kläglich versagen.



Also die letzte Abfahrt ist sicherlich ein Nightride von der Loog. Was glaubst du wie schnell du wirst, wenn du die einzelnen Stufen nicht siehst  Wird sich aber sicher noch eine Lampe für dich finden.


----------



## zena (19. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...latürnich kann man auch mit dem Auto kommen:
> 
> -in Neustadt vor der Shell-Tanke links (kurz nach Ortseingang)
> -an der Ampel wieder links (hier ist der Bahnhof schon ausgeschildert)
> ...



ähhhm...1200hm...seid ihr wahnsinnig? isch mit dem tonnenschweren Cheetah?
ich werde am besten gleich um 8:00 losfahren damit ich nicht so hetzen muss 
für einen Glühweinabschluss bin ich voll und ganz 
...und wer von euch Weihnachtsmännern fährt mich dann Heim?


----------



## zena (19. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Am Besten alle mit der S-Bahn kommen.



am Besten gleich ein ganzes Zugabteil für die Bikes reservieren 

wichtige Frage: Lämple ans Helmchen oder an den Lenker? Machen wir wieder so ne schöne Vorweihnachtsbesinnung an der Loog wie letztes Jahr? 
Ich bring Plätzchen mit...keine Angst keine selbstgestrickten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Dezember 2007)

zena schrieb:


> am Besten gleich ein ganzes Zugabteil für die Bikes reservieren
> 
> wichtige Frage: Lämple ans Helmchen oder an den Lenker? Machen wir wieder so ne schöne Vorweihnachtsbesinnung an der Loog wie letztes Jahr?
> Ich bring Plätzchen mit...keine Angst keine selbstgestrickten



Joop. Geennnaaaauuuuu!!
Am besten ziehst du auch dein kleines Weißes an  ja ja was ihr wieder denkt, ich meine ihre Jacke  Dann können wir alle hinter dir herfahren.


----------



## zena (19. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Joop. Geennnaaaauuuuu!!
> Am besten ziehst du auch dein kleines Weißes an  ja ja was ihr wieder denkt, ich meine ihre Jacke  Dann können wir alle hinter dir herfahren.



isch hab nix von Joop...und kleines Weißes auch net abba das kleine Schwarze mit phosphor-grün angepinselt hilft auch bei der Dunkelheit 
Wenn aber genug geglühweint wurde fahren wir einfach nach der Alk-Fahne die ist auch im Dunkeln deutich


----------



## face-to-ground (19. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Bin ich auch eher für... Ich hab nur ne ne ganz kleine LED Funzel... Die reicht zwar gut zum heim fahren, aber im schnellen Runterbergen wird die kläglich versagen.



von osram gibts jetzt einzelne led´s mit 17W eek: ) schnell so ein teil mit kühlkörper und reflektor bestellt, in ne passende dose geworfen, ein paar modellbauakkus parallel geschaltet (da brauchst 24V für) und jeder edison-besitzer wird neidisch sein


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Dezember 2007)

ich hab 2x leichen nipack.... wenn jemand noch einen braucht.... ansonsten: entweder obenauf der hütte einen trinken und relaxed runter oder andersrum... aber apres-bike am weihnachtsmarkt muss sein!  


(hab keinen bock, die letzetn 3 seiten lesen...) wannwo treffpunkt?

sorry- muss in die kneip- tschö!


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> mit der schlimmen schlimmen Bimmelbahn bist du ne Stunde von KA HBF unterwegs!


Da müsste ich aber auch erst noch hin und das dauert mit der S-Bahn länger als mim Rad. Also, ich werd's schon finden und wegen Mädeln und so ...

... des wird schon gehn.


----------



## Levty (19. Dezember 2007)

@ Zena: Lämpchen weder an Lenker noch an Helm! In der Stadt isses hell genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (20. Dezember 2007)

Aber der Weg von der Hohen Loog wird dunkel sein...

Außerdem werde ich mich nicht mit den verschwitzten Klamotten in die Kälte am Weihanchtsmarkt stellen,
meine Erkältung soll sich ja nach Möglichkeit nicht verschlimmern.
Daher lieber auf der Hütte einen mehr glühen und dann schnell zur S-Bahn und dann in die Badewanne.  

Krieg ich jetzt das NiPack von Lev oder???


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aber der Weg von der Hohen Loog wird dunkel sein...
> 
> Außerdem werde ich mich nicht mit den verschwitzten Klamotten in die Kälte am Weihanchtsmarkt stellen, meine Erkältung soll sich ja nach Möglichkeit nicht verschlimmern. Daher lieber auf der Hütte einen mehr glühen und dann schnell zur S-Bahn und dann in die Badewanne.


Bei der Abfahrt wirste nicht so sehr ins Schwitzen kommen; auf der Hütte werden die Klamotten ja trocknen. Aber ...


... ich bin auch dafür, einmal Glühwein zu trinken und dafür richtig, sonst verzettelt man sich bloß oder weiß nicht mehr wie viele es waren und setzt sich besoffen ins Auto (sowas würde ich nie machen). Auf der Hütte ist es auf jeden Fall gemütlicher und eh günstiger.

Fazit: Ich schließe mich voll umfänglich dem Vorschlag vom Zimbo an (wenn auch tlw. aus anderen Motiven).


----------



## Flugrost (20. Dezember 2007)

Ihr schwätzt zuviel - macht einfach.


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt ist aber noch nicht Samstag, da ist die Vorfreude so noch viel schöner. 

ich glaub du bist nur neidisch


----------



## Flugrost (20. Dezember 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ich glaub du bist nur neidisch



gönau


----------



## Levty (20. Dezember 2007)

Martin, kannst du deinen Akku dem Zimbo mitgeben? Ich weiß nämlich nocht nicht zu 100% ob ich dabei bin.


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich weiß nämlich nocht nicht zu 100% ob ich dabei bin.


versager!  



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Außerdem werde ich mich nicht mit den verschwitzten Klamotten in die Kälte am Weihanchtsmarkt stellen


wir machen ausnahmsweise mal ne anti- transpirations- tour!  
ja, ich werde dir n akku mitbringen!

rösti, bist du nicht am start?


----------



## pfalz (20. Dezember 2007)

so, ich werd nich dabei sein können..muss die Wohnung streichen..  

Schieß mich dann abends in HD ab..


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> versager!
> 
> 
> rösti, bist du nicht am start?



Das heißt Vergaser, du looser 

alla


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Dezember 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> rösti, bist du nicht am start?



Bahnt sich da vielleicht zwischen euch Beiden etwas an???  Wenn das der Lev mitbekommt. Und tschüsss bis morsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (21. Dezember 2007)

Viel Spass Euch morgen!
Ich kann leider nicht, werd' dafür aber am WE mal die Trails bei den Franken austesten ...


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi Dave!

Im Fichtelgebirge soll es sehr nett sein...
Viel Spaß und bis bald.


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2007)

Ist jetzt Hochberg drin am SA?


----------



## Houschter (21. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ist jetzt Hochberg drin am SA?



Na jetzt wo es die neue Waldautobahn zum Gipfel gibt, is der Berg doch schnell gefahren!


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2007)

Houschter schrieb:


> Na jetzt wo es die neue Waldautobahn zum Gipfel gibt, is der Berg doch schnell gefahren!


Könnte immer noch kotzen!


----------



## Flugrost (21. Dezember 2007)

Da bist Du nicht alleine.


----------



## Flugrost (21. Dezember 2007)

Allen daheim/zurück gebliebenen wünsch ich rutschige Festtage!


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Dezember 2007)

Titanic:
   

Hochberg:
    

...nein - da fahren wir am Samstag nicht hin.

Frohe Weihnachten an alle, die ich morgen nicht sehen werde
und dann noch nen guten Rutsch...
Mich lest ihr hier erst wieder am 7.1.2008


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hochberg:
> 
> 
> ...nein - da fahren wir am Samstag nicht hin.


Dann seh ich auch keinen Grund anzutreten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (21. Dezember 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Allen daheim/zurück gebliebenen wünsch ich rutschige Festtage!



kramst du das eigentlich jedes jahr raus?  aber ein klassiker ist es schon


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Dann seh ich auch keinen Grund anzutreten!



versager!


----------



## zena (21. Dezember 2007)

na-nu wenn flugrösti nicht dabei ist dann hat der wolfi keinen windschattenspender und der lev kann ohne hochberg auch net mehr leben 
...gibts ne möglichkeit später zuzustoßen? mein lieber mann gedenkt endlich mal wieder mitzufahren. leider hat der zimbo die 1200 hm viel zu deutlich geschrieben und jetzt schiebt er panik wo fahrt ihr lang? der übliche abgetretene weg?

bis morgen...   MANN ZU VERSCHENKEN...leichte gebrauchsspuren, noch voll funktionsfähig, tüv bis 12.2010, bei gelegenheit in geschenkverpackung


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2007)

...den nehm ich auch


----------



## zena (21. Dezember 2007)

ok...lieferung noch heute nacht per ups


----------



## pfalz (21. Dezember 2007)

wenn lev den mann nimmt...was hat er für ein radl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (21. Dezember 2007)

pfalz schrieb:


> wenn lev den mann nimmt...was hat für ein radl?



wiewaswo? ehe-komplettauflösung? 50% auf alles? (ausser tiernahrung)? 
okay, wenn lev den mann nimmt, du das bike, dann nehm ich die frau! aber nur mit uneingeschränktem rückgaberecht..... (bin ja nich leichtsinnig....)


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ok wenn schon Ausverkauf ist, dann nehme ich den Radständer, die Bikes sind ja leider zu klein für mich  
Werden über Weinbiet -Wolfsburg zur ..... mehr verrate ich nicht sonst fahre ich mit Martin alleine  und der ist mir zu schnell, dann fahre ich an Weihnachten auf dem Zahnfleisch. Also rechne mal 100min dazu bis wir Bereich Gemüsehändler sind. 
Und Lev pinse nicht rum, das macht einsam. Also bis morsche in der S-Bahn.
0935 ab HD; Limbim 1011, an Böbig 1028


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Dezember 2007)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wir haben uns jetzt geeinigt:
> 
> Samstag 10:30 Uhr am Bahnhof Neustadt/Böbig
> 
> ...





> Anfahrt
> -in Neustadt vor der Shell-Tanke links (kurz nach Ortseingang)
> -an der Ampel wieder links (hier ist der Bahnhof schon ausgeschildert)
> -dann noch zwei Mal rechts (Schilder...) in die LANDWEHRSTRASSE
> -da ist dann unübersehbar links der Parkplatz, gegenüber einer Schule und direkt am Bahnhof



Nur noch mal für alle (und für mich, das ich das morgen früh im Suff auch noch finden....)


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2007)

Ah, ich hörte Wolfsburg... das macht die Sache interessanter.
Wenn ich das Fieber noch wegbekomme, dann vll


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nur noch mal für alle (und für mich, das ich das morgen früh im Suff auch noch finden....)



Du kannst zu Zimbo GPS sagen. Stimmt genau. Ist Abfahrt NW Lambrecht nicht Süd von dir aus.


----------



## zena (21. Dezember 2007)

nach 4xknobeln hammwa uns geeinigt...wir parken am gemüsehändler, fahren von da aus aufs weinbiet wo wir euch hoffentlich noch antreffen werden. 
*treffzeit: 11:30*

meine tel-nr: 0171-4209142...nur für den notfall 
abba treibt kein unfug mit meiner nummer...ich möchte nicht nachts von besoffenen angerufen werden 

na denn bis morgäääähn


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Werden über Weinbiet -Wolfsburg zur ..... mehr verrate ich nicht sonst fahre ich mit Martin alleine


JJAAAAA!!!ich liebe solche knallharten ausscheidungs- touren, wo 95% der teilnehmer schon unterwegs ins gras beissen! ich hoffe, du sorgst dafür, das morgen aber auch jeder sich vollkommen verausgabt 

ne, mal ernst: ich bin wegen erkältung und paudern 2 wochen lang nicht mehr auf nem bike gesessen....



zena schrieb:


> meine tel-nr: 0171-4209142...nur für den notfall


okay, da weiss ich also, wo ich heute nacht um 3h noch mal durchklingele


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Dezember 2007)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...11&spn=0.012384,0.037851&z=15&iwloc=addr&om=1

Um das mal genau zu sagen...


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ...ich möchte nicht nachts von besoffenen angerufen werden


So, jetzt wirds Zeit... *nummerwähl*


----------



## face-to-ground (22. Dezember 2007)

und? isse dran gegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2007)

Wenn sie Mailbox heißt...


----------



## eL (22. Dezember 2007)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Allen daheim/zurück gebliebenen wünsch ich rutschige Festtage!



Ick euch och

Häppy Weihnaxmann


eL


----------



## Zelle (23. Dezember 2007)

Moin!

Ich wünsche euch eine gute Tour gehabt zu haben und wünsche euch frohe Festtage mit so richtig viel zu viel Essen, damit die Motivation zu biken auch in 2008 nicht nachlässt!  






Kommt gut ins neue Jahr und dann sehen wir uns auch wieder auf dem Bike ... und daneben, und drunter ...  

Viele Grüße aus dem hohen Norden und bis 2008!


----------



## Levty (23. Dezember 2007)

Zelle schrieb:


>


Wenn das dein(e) Sohn/Tochter gemalt hat, dann würde ich mir sorgen machen.

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Dezember 2007)

Wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.


----------



## Bastiaan (23. Dezember 2007)

ja freilich, ists denn schon weihnachten?


----------



## pfalz (23. Dezember 2007)

so, mein Weihnachtsbaum is auch fertig, hab den ganzen Tag gebraucht..





Frohes Fest!


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.



deine Mail war besser... 

Die Videos & Bilder vom Samstag sind hier zu finden:
http://www.der-tick.de/2007-12-22.zip
http://www.der-tick.de/2007-12-22.z01

Ich wünsch euch alles gute... Ich feier ja morgen im Flieger. Und dann 30°C...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Dezember 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> deine Mail war besser...
> 
> Die Videos & Bilder vom Samstag sind hier zu finden:
> http://www.der-tick.de/2007-12-22.zip
> ...



Und deine Bilder kann ich nicht runterladen  1 Link keine Seite; 2ter zeigt Zipdatei mit leerem Inhalt. Geht es da Anderen genauso, oder liegt es an meinem Rechner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (23. Dezember 2007)

stimmt, da geht nix


----------



## Levty (23. Dezember 2007)

Tick is ne Frau! Tick is ne Frau!


----------



## Bastiaan (23. Dezember 2007)

also beide links funktionieren hier. aber ob die zip dateien leer sind wird sich in zirka 10 minuten zeigen 

stimmt. die gehen beide nicht.


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


>


cool bleiben!   

irfanview gibt es auf www.heise.de, dort unter software/downloads.

was ist eigentlich hier passiert:





gestellt oder geschickt gestürzt?


----------



## Levty (23. Dezember 2007)

Stilvoll abgestiegen. Das Rad gestürzt 
Sah echt lustig aus.


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Dezember 2007)

Bin ein Mädchen...  
Funktioniert jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. Dezember 2007)

Jaaaa! Danke!


----------



## iTom (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte mal die Gelegenheit mit dem einen oder anderen mitzufahren. Nichts desto trotz wünsche ich allen:






...und


----------



## Bastiaan (24. Dezember 2007)

ich wünsch euch allen frohe Weihnachten und en gute rutsch ins neue jahr 

guckstu


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Dezember 2007)

Schöne Feiertage euch allen! 

Beim nächsten Mal kuck ich, dass es klappt, dass ich bei euch ne Runde mitfahre!


----------



## Bastiaan (25. Dezember 2007)

hallöle,

wollt mal fragen was ihr so von dem bike haltet http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/7310-12.htm
glaube zum einsteigen in die "freeride" spochtacht isses net schlecht. aber wie gesagt wollt mal eure meinung wissen, da wir hier im spam fred sind kann mans ja fragen 

warum plötzlich ein neues? meine eltern schenken mir als weihnachts geschenk ein neues im wert von zirka 1000 und ich muss nur noch ein bike aussuchen 

grtz


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Dezember 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> hallöle,
> 
> wollt mal fragen was ihr so von dem bike haltet http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/7310-12.htm
> glaube zum einsteigen in die "freeride" spochtacht isses net schlecht. aber wie gesagt wollt mal eure meinung wissen, da wir hier im spam fred sind kann mans ja fragen
> ...



Die Anbauteile machen keinen schlechten Eindruck. Ich glaube, Preis-Leistung stimmt.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (25. Dezember 2007)

in der preisklasse ganz klar der tipp: nimm ein ht


----------



## dominik-deluxe (25. Dezember 2007)

geiles teil, als beispiel gedacht, santa cruz chameleon


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Dezember 2007)

Kannst mal bei denen schauen. Gibts immer mal wieder ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. Dezember 2007)

D.h. du musst auch noch 300 Eus drauflegen, um das Bike zu kaufen. Mon hast du doch ein gangbares Rad und wie du selbst schreibst "Einstiegerbike zum Freeriden. Spare das Geld und kaufe dir was vernünftiges. Würde hier nichts über das Knie zerbrechen. Verbessere dich noch auf deinem HT und dann kaufe dir ein gutes Endurobike. Empfehlung zu Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (25. Dezember 2007)

ja aber 1. kauf ich dann das bike von 2007=zirka 200 billiger und dann hab ich noch so meine tricks 19% mwst. abzuziehen 
also würde das in etwa passen.

hab mir aber auch überlegt es bleiben zu lassen, aber ich glaub die eltern würden das geld nicht aufheben wollen um mir später etwas noch teureres zu kaufen, das funktioniert bei denen net   also überleg ich mir lieber ein hardtail zu kaufen für den preis. oder vllt. doch was anderes. für 700-1000 gibts ja echt schöne kameras  

wie gesagt: bin ziemlich ratlos was ich machen soll weil ich kein rad will wo net viel besser ist als mein jetziges und mir wenig bringt. vllt. verlang ich fürd es geld auch einfahc ein paar neue laufräder und ne neue gabel   ich weißes nicht.


----------



## Levty (26. Dezember 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> santa cruz chameleon


JaJaJa!


----------



## Levty (26. Dezember 2007)

Euch dann viel Spass, schöne Feiertage und einen Guten Rutsch!
Hiermit habt ihr eine Woche Ruhe, aber ich bin nicht der Einzige, der Ferien hat


----------



## Quente (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ho... ä Bastiaan,

Poison = Chaka und gibts bei

http://www.rad-shop-weigenand.de/

zum anfassen.

Sportlicher Gruß
quente


----------



## Bastiaan (26. Dezember 2007)

Quente schrieb:


> Hallo Ho... ä Bastiaan,
> 
> Poison = Chaka und gibts bei
> 
> ...



  danke  da werd ich mich mal umsehen


----------



## Bastiaan (27. Dezember 2007)

so, das neue Bike wurde heut gekauft. es ist zwar nicht das beste bike, aber ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem bike.
dass keine 1A parts eingebaut wurden ist mir klar, aber die hier tuns auch 

das bike: eine Merida AM 500-D  und einmal in der form wie es bei mir zuhause steht: http://bastiaan.ba.funpic.de/forum/IMG_0001.JPG 
edit: der fahrradwelt-kalker aufkleber ist mittlerweile weg und andere pedale wurden drauf geschraubt.

steinigt mich weil ichs schonwieder getan habe; ein "billig" bike kaufen 

grtz.


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Dezember 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> so, das neue Bike wurde heut gekauft. es ist zwar nicht das beste bike, aber ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem bike.
> dass keine 1A parts eingebaut wurden ist mir klar, aber die hier tuns auch
> 
> das bike: eine Merida AM 500-D  und einmal in der form wie es bei mir zuhause steht: http://bastiaan.ba.funpic.de/forum/IMG_0001.JPG
> ...



ich würde es nur wegen dem händler tun. viel spaß, wenn du mal 'service' brauchst


----------



## Bastiaan (27. Dezember 2007)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich würde es nur wegen dem händler tun. viel spaß, wenn du mal 'service' brauchst



war mir klar dass sowas kommen würde  ich werds sehen


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Dezember 2007)

ich für meinen teil spreche aus erfahrung. freundlich und hilfsbereit ist halt einfach anders. vielleicht hast du ja mehr glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. Dezember 2007)

Dann viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike; du wolltest ja nicht hören   Wann wird es mit dem PW bekannt gemacht


----------



## Bastiaan (27. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike; du wolltest ja nicht hören   Wann wird es mit dem PW bekannt gemacht



man muss dazu sagen. ich wurde von seiten der eltern und des verkäufers nahezu dazu "gedrängt" ein bike zu kaufen.
und ich persönlich wollte nicht länger warten. mir gefällts, und dass es nicht das beste bike ist, ist mir klar aber ich kann auch auf dem bike spaß haben  (denk ich mal, wird man bei der nächsten tour sehen  )
zudem sind die parts ansich gar nicht mal soooo schlecht. gut der dämpfer bereitet mir sorgen, hab son gefühl dass der zwischen jetzt und irgendwann mal öl ablassen wird  

und wann mein bike mit dem pw bekannt gemacht wird?! so schnell wie möglich: samstag also 
ist samstag schon ne tour geplant? kann man sich i-wo dranhängen? 

grtz


----------



## pfalz (27. Dezember 2007)

> mir gefällts



darauf kommts an!


----------



## JeTho (27. Dezember 2007)

Von mir auch viel Spaß   mit dem neuen bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Jetzt kannste das alte ja mal so richtig dropen 


Gruß   Thorsten


----------



## dominik-deluxe (27. Dezember 2007)

tausche noch die kurbel und die reifen, dann wids schon

übrigends wurdes du vom verkäufer drauf gedängt das bike zu nehmen, da sie das verkaufsgespräch innerhalb eine zeit abwickeln müssen. sonst bekommen die stress mim verkaufsleiter.

obs bei deinen eltern auch so war weiß ich aber nciht


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. Dezember 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> gut der dämpfer bereitet mir sorgen, hab son gefühl dass der zwischen jetzt und irgendwann mal öl ablassen wird



Das dürfte das erste halbe Jahr nicht dein Problem sein, da hat der Händler für Ersatz zu sorgen. Sollte es passieren, kannst du ja gleich nach einem besseren fragen ggf. mit Aufpreis  



Bastiaan schrieb:


> wollte nicht länger warten. mir gefällts
> grtz



Das ist die Hauptsache; und du hast ein Bike das dir Spaß macht  . Und Teile die mit der Zeit ihren Geist aufgeben sollten, kannst du durch bessere Parts ersetzen. 
Auch von mir viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. Dezember 2007)

_*Letztesamstagjahresendtour.*_
Mittlerweile weiß ja wohl jeder wo Gimmeldingen und sein Sportplatz liegt. Also *1000h *dort und dann ab zum Drachenfels. Hm weiß ich nicht  ; km


----------



## zena (27. Dezember 2007)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> man muss dazu sagen. ich wurde von seiten der eltern und des verkäufers nahezu dazu "gedrängt" ein bike zu kaufen.
> 
> ist samstag schon ne tour geplant? kann man sich i-wo dranhängen?



brrrrrr schwarzer...ruhig blut. du wirst schon gelegenheit haben zum einsauen bikes die im winter gekauft und eingefahren werden sind sowieso haltbarer 
...und übrigens so wie du schon fahren kannst machtst du mit dem neuen merida dem lev bald alles nach ...aber warum das nicht in gift-grün? 

apropos: dazu gedrängt, das haben verkäufer so an sich, die leben davon und eltern wollen einfach nur dass das kind endlich aufhört zu plerren 

in diesem sinne...
happy new year


----------



## zena (27. Dezember 2007)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> _*Letztesamstagjahresendtour.*_



ds heißt doch 

_Jahresendflügelpuppenkarusell_


----------



## Bastiaan (28. Dezember 2007)

grad zurück von ner (sauf)tour. ich entschuldige mich also schonmal für jegliche beleidigungen ode rschreib fehler oder was auch immer.  

mein bike ist bestimmt noch verbesserungswürdig. aber gut bin ja noch jung 
wegen samstag; da bin ich aufjedenfall dabei   und warum ich mein bike net in giftgrün hab? hm....gabs soweit ich weiß net. hab aber net nachgefragt. die farbe hat mir gefallen  

achja zena: danke fürs kompliment. aber mein erster drop letztens hat dann doch ent gaaanz so gut funktioniert wie beim lev. muss ich nochmal wiederholen mitm merida  

grtz und bis samstag denn


----------



## JeTho (29. Dezember 2007)

Schade das der Schnee schon wieder weg ist. Aber so wie das aussieht ist der Antrieb bestimmt auch für Schlammschlachten zu empfehlen 

https://www.ktrakcycle.com

Sagt bescheid wenn sich jemand eins holt, dass muss ich mal live sehen.


Guten Rutsch.............


----------



## donnersberger (29. Dezember 2007)

sieht lustig aus, auch das Video auf der Seite, aber so viel Schnee haben wir hier ja dann doch zu selten..

Spikes würden hier im PW vorerst langen; bei meinem Ausritt heute war viel gefrorener Schlamm dabei und die Waldautobahn Kaltenbrunner Tal runter war stellenweise ganz schön vereist, zwei Kollesche hats hingehauen  mich  diesmal net  

Grüße an alle die sich heute aus so schön eingesaut haben - so musses sein


----------



## Levty (2. Januar 2008)

Schönes Bike Basti, was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Bastiaan (2. Januar 2008)

danke 
is ne Suntour Raidon


----------



## zena (4. Januar 2008)

hey sagt mal, ist dieser fred eingeschlafen? zu eurer kenntniss morgen ist samstag...wann und wo ist treffpunkt?


----------



## Levty (4. Januar 2008)

22:30 an der Rennbahn in MA. Aber bitte mit Motor und viel PS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (4. Januar 2008)

sach bloß du machst da mit...läuft die honda schon?


----------



## Levty (4. Januar 2008)

zena schrieb:


> sach bloß du machst da mit...läuft die honda schon?


 Im kleinen Kreis und Bleifuß...
Honda läuft noch nicht, aber der Vergaser gast wieder. War viel zu tun, aber jetzt flutschts wieder  Nächste Woche einbauen und schauen, wenn sie läuft, zusehen, dass die ne Straßenzulassung bekommt.


----------



## TomChili (4. Januar 2008)

Termin für Morgen? Zum Biken? Das Wetter soll ja nicht so doll werden.
Vieleicht ne spontane Runde, wenns net pisst.

Aber für Sonntag hät´ich was, selbst bei Sauwetter. 

Im Rosengarten Mannheim findet der Neujahrsempfang vom OB Mannheim statt. Da sind jede Menge Institutionen und Vereine, die sich vorstellen und präsentieren.

Und das Beste daran: die Barbarians/ www.bmcc.de /sind auch wieder mit dabei  
Wir haben unsere Showrampe dabei, und ab ca. 13 Uhr rocken wir das ehrwürdige/neurenovierte Parkett!!
Also, wer Lustauf Action hat, oder sogar selbst ein bisschen jumpen mag, Rad (und Helm!) einpacken und ab dafür.
Ihr könnt auch schon etwas früher kommen, bis 10 Uhr muss alles aufgebaut sein, d.h. evtl. kann man schon ein bischen vorher tricksen.

Ciao, Thomas


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Januar 2008)

zena schrieb:


> wann und wo ist treffpunkt?


.


----------



## Zelle (4. Januar 2008)

zena schrieb:


> wann und wo ist treffpunkt?


Kann mich da nur anschließen. Bin zwar noch nicht sicher, ob ich morgen dabei sein kann ...


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Januar 2008)

Also ich würd schon gerne fahren. Treffpunkt 10:00 Maikammer oder Gimmeldingen - oder lieber später?


----------



## Zelle (4. Januar 2008)

Meinetwegen auch schon früher  Ort ist mir auch egal ... muss das morgen eh spontan entscheiden. Wenn bis dahin Ort und Zeit hier feststeht beuge ich mich einfach der "Masse"


----------



## Flugrost (4. Januar 2008)

Wolfheimer und ich haben heute den aju in Darmstadt besucht. Drum is moin Sendepause. Ich bin erst Sonntach wieder am Start.





by aju - merci!


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Januar 2008)

Gemeinheit, auch noch bei schönster Sonne.  Morgen schifft's bestimmt wieder.  

@Zelle: Ich würd' ja auch mit dir zusammen alleine fahren, aber wenn du noch nicht weißt, ob du kommst, stehe ich bei so unsicherem Wetter vorsichtshalber erst mal nicht so früh auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (5. Januar 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wolfheimer und ich haben heute den aju in Darmstadt besucht. Drum is moin Sendepause. Ich bin erst Sonntach wieder am Start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach jaaa, da bin ich auch schon mal runter....geschoben die eisenstangen am treppenweg sehen sehr bedrohlich aus... 

kennt jemand ein buch für mentales-trainig, angsbeweltigung im sport?

ich hab heut mal gekniffen wegen dem bedrohlichen grauen himmel, die rolle muss heut herhalten...

morgen fhar ich aber in den wald


----------



## Levty (5. Januar 2008)

zena schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein buch


*Urfaus*, *Faust I* und *Faust II*
wenn du das durchhälst, ohne dass das Buch vorher in einem hohen Bogen durch die Stube geflogen ist und du schon aufm Rad sitzst und schnell schnell davonradels, lege ich dir noch die moderne Fassung Faust III, wobei die echt kacke ist.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. Januar 2008)

Na da hatten wir ja ein super Timing mit unserer Tour  Wenn ich hier aus dem Fenster schaue regnet es Bindfäden. Bilder vom Freitag sind hochgeladen.  Nochmals danke an Aju für die geile Tour


----------



## Zelle (5. Januar 2008)

Morgen solls ja besser sein ... Morgens noch ein bisschen was von oben und den Rest der Zeit kommt eben der Regen von heute von unten 

Also ich will fahren ... wenn keiner eine Tour im Angebot hat, werde ich wohl in Bad Dürkheim ein bisschen durch den Wald irren.

Grüße!


----------



## UHU69 (5. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> *Urfaus*, *Faust I* und *Faust II*
> wenn du das durchhälst, ohne dass das Buch vorher in einem hohen Bogen durch die Stube geflogen ist und du schon aufm Rad sitzst und schnell schnell davonradels, lege ich dir noch die moderne Fassung Faust III, wobei die echt kacke ist.




Sehr geehrter Herr Levty,

sollten Sie nachts in Heidelberg nach dem ausgiebigen Besuch diverser Lokalitäten auf dem Heimweg sein und einige Gleichgesinnte treffen, so könnten Sie sagen:
Ihr naht euch wieder, schwankende Gestalten...
Wenn Sie dann am nächsten Morgen, ausgeschlafen und mit frischen rosa Wangen (vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen grün im Gesicht) sich mit der S-Bahn und Ihrem Fahrrad in die Pfalz begeben und irgendwo im Bereich des Weinbiets sagen
Hier bin ich Mensch, hier darf ich's sein!,
dann stellen Sie fest, dass Sie zwar einerseits Abitur machen wollen, aber andererseits viel lieber an der frischen Luft mit Ihrem Rad den Berg abwärts fahren:
Zwei Seelen wohnen, ach! in meiner Brust!
Wenn Sie irgendwo in den Tiefen des Pfälzer Waldes an einem unbekannten Trail noch rätseln, welche Linie abwärts die beste und schnellste ist, dann hilft Ihnen vielleicht dieses Zitat:
Ein guter Mensch in seinem dunklen Drange
Ist sich des rechten Weges wohl bewusst.
Endlich kommt die obligatorische Hüttenrast, mit Essen und Trinken und guten Gesprächen:
Uns ist ganz kannibalisch wohl,
Als wie fünfhundert Säuen!
Sollten Sie jetzt noch wissen, wo in Faust I sich diese Zitate finden, dann sind Sie bestens für das baden-württembergische SchmalspurNeckermannZentralCDUAbitur vorbereitet und können sagen:
Das also war des Pudels Kern!


----------



## Levty (5. Januar 2008)

"Verweile doch! Du bist so schön!"
Hehe, gut zusammengefasst. Hut ab.
Und ja, ich weiß, wo sich diese Zitat befinden.

Und das BaWü Abi soll doch nicht so durch den Kakao gezogen werden, nicht doch...  Allein weil man Mathe nicht abwählen kann...

Wobei mir Der Proceß als Sternchenthema mehr zuspricht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2008)

und da wundert man sich noch warum die deutsche wirtschaft nicht läuft wenn man abi mit solchen zitaten macht...


----------



## Levty (5. Januar 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> und da wundert man sich noch warum die deutsche wirtschaft nicht läuft wenn man abi mit solchen zitaten macht...


Pah, Kulturbanause! Geh Bild lesen.


----------



## strandi (5. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Pah, Kulturbanause! Geh Bild lesen.



handelsblatt is eher meine rille


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Januar 2008)

zena schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein buch für mentales-trainig, angsbeweltigung im sport?
> 
> ich hab heut mal gekifft wegen dem bedrohlichen grauen himmel


du gibst die antwort doch selber 



 


@uhu: oje. wenn du mal auf ner tour dabei bist, wirst du wohl pausenlos aus den alten klassiker zitieren, oder?


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Januar 2008)

n badenser fährt zug von mannem nach frankfurt.  plötzlich biegt der zug ab auf die wiese, um nen apfelbaum rum und wieder zurück auf die gleise. der badenser fragt sich:"komisch. war das gerade wirklich passiert?"

10min später kommt der schaffner, der badenser fragt: "kann es sein, das der zug vorhin ab auf die wiese, um nen apfelbaum rum und wieder zurück auf die gleise ist?" schaffner:"ja. da war vorhin n pfälzer auf den gleisen!"

badenser:"n pfälzer? da muss man doch druf halte!" schaffner: "hat der lokführer doch. aber der pfälzer ist dann ab auf die wiese, um nen apfelbaum rum und wieder zurück auf die gleise.....  "


----------



## Levty (7. Januar 2008)

Martin, du bist Schwabe!


----------



## pfalz (7. Januar 2008)

ich finds gut...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Januar 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> n badenser fährt zug von mannem nach frankfurt.  plötzlich biegt der zug ab auf die wiese, um nen apfelbaum rum und wieder zurück auf die gleise. der badenser fragt sich:"komisch. war das gerade wirklich passiert?"
> 
> 10min später kommt der schaffner, der badenser fragt: "kann es sein, das der zug vorhin ab auf die wiese, um nen apfelbaum rum und wieder zurück auf die gleise ist?" schaffner:"ja. da war vorhin n pfälzer auf den gleisen!"
> 
> badenser:"n pfälzer? da muss man doch druf halte!" schaffner: "hat der lokführer doch. aber der pfälzer ist dann ab auf die wiese, um nen apfelbaum rum und wieder zurück auf die gleise.....  "



So und das als Retourkutsche   

Ein Pfälzer steht vor Gericht, weil er 2 Schwaben überfahren hat.
Richter: "Angeklagter, sagen Sie die Wahrheit!"
Pfälzer: "Die Straße war vereist, mein Wagen ist ins Schleudern gekommen."
Richter: "Es ist August, Sie sollen die Wahrheit sagen!"
Pfälzer: "Es hat geregnet und Laub war auf der Straße."
Richter: "Seit Tagen scheint die Sonne, zum letzten mal, die Wahrheit!"
Pfälzer: "Also gut, die Sonne schien, schon von weitem habe ich die Schwaben-Spacken gesehen, hasserfüllt habe ich auf sie draufgehalten. Der eine ist durch die Frontscheibe, der Andere ist in einen Hauseingang geflogen. Ich bereue nichts!"
Richter: "Na warum denn nicht gleich so? Den Einen verklagen wir wegen Sachbeschädigung, den Anderen wegen Hausfriedensbruch!"


----------



## strandi (7. Januar 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> So und das als Retourkutsche
> 
> Ein Pfälzer steht vor Gericht, weil er 2 Schwaben überfahren hat.
> Richter: "Angeklagter, sagen Sie die Wahrheit!"
> ...



 bin zwar völlig unparteiisch als nordlicht, aber der war wirklich gut


----------



## pfalz (7. Januar 2008)

> 2 Schwaben überfahren





> Baden-Spacken



was nu, Schwaben oder Baden..??


Was macht ein Franzose wenn er eine Fliege im Wein hat?
- er schmeißt das Glas weg
Was macht ein Badener?
-er holt die Fliege raus und trinkt
Was macht ein Schwabe?
- er holt die Fliege raus, hält sie hoch und schreit:
Spucks aus du Lumbäseggel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> Was macht ein Schwabe?
> - er holt die Fliege raus, hält sie hoch und schreit:
> Spucks aus du Lumbäseggel!



Ich würde eher sagen das er ein Gerät entwickelt um ihr den Magen auszupumpen


----------



## iTom (7. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen das er ein Gerät entwickelt um ihr den Magen auszupumpen



Nein, da muß ich widersprechen. Das Gerät erfinden die Badner, die Schwobe kassieren nur das Geld, welches mit der Maschine dann anschließend verdient wird...


----------



## iTom (7. Januar 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> ich finds gut...



Jetzt kann ich beruhigt schlafen gehen, sieht das nicht toll aus


----------



## iTom (7. Januar 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> was nu, Schwaben oder Baden..??
> 
> ....



Tja, das ist nicht so einfach die restliche Repubik 

Das ist so als wenn man Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht.

Ach, das kennen die Pälzer ja gar nicht, hier wird doch immer Schoppe mit Kartoffeln verglichen. Kann ja nicht funktionieren:


----------



## guru39 (7. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> immer Schoppe mit Kartoffeln verglichen. Kann ja nicht funktionieren:



Schnaps aus Kartoffeln=Vodka=Russen, der Kreis schließt sich


----------



## Levty (7. Januar 2008)

Hey!


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2008)

na dann wär das ja auch geklärt. 
und mir wollts keiner glauben


----------



## Flugrost (9. Januar 2008)

Mal was anderes als der übliche Stumpfsinn: 
*N8Ritt mit Tagbeteiligung*
*Start: 1530 in Maikammer/Alsterweiler *
Heute, also Mi, 090108 für Kurzentschließende - Bitte mit Licht- und Protektorenbeteiligung. 
(warum? - AWP Punkte sammeln und n8riden ... )

Wer Lust hat, meldet sich.

_EDITH_: Verzeiht meine Spätlichkeit - eben erst hat sichs entschieden...


----------



## eL (9. Januar 2008)

hat die gute edith so lange gebrauch oder zu späth angefangen


schade schade aber ich bräucht immer bissel vorlauf.

so 1-2 jahre täten langen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (9. Januar 2008)

...wenn ich's früher gewusst hätte wäre mir die Startzeit trotzdem zu früh.
Aber mein Bike liegt nicht im Kofferraum, sondern steht daheim im Keller - also viel Spaß.

Samstag Bad Dürkheim (oder Sonntag)?


----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Mal was anderes als der übliche Stumpfsinn:
> *N8Ritt mit Tagbeteiligung*
> *Start: 1530 in Maikammer/Alsterweiler *
> Heute, also Mi, 090108 für Kurzentschließende - Bitte mit Licht- und Protektorenbeteiligung.
> ...



Hab kurz überlegt, aber 15:30h is ma zu spöööt, ich fahr Hausberg  
Viel Spaß


----------



## iTom (9. Januar 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Mal was anderes als der übliche Stumpfsinn:
> *N8Ritt mit Tagbeteiligung*
> *Start: 1530 in Maikammer/Alsterweiler *
> Heute, also Mi, 090108 für Kurzentschließende - Bitte mit Licht- und Protektorenbeteiligung.
> ...


N8Ritt in nä Palz hätte ich schon mal Lust, nur brauche ich hier etwas Vorlauf. Die Anreise, die Anreise...
Licht hätte ich...


> _EDITH_: Verzeiht meine Spätlichkeit - eben erst hat sichs entschieden...


Hat Frau "ja Du darfst..." gesagt


----------



## Flugrost (9. Januar 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hat Frau "ja Du darfst..." gesagt



Mme Terminchen hat mir frei gegeben. ... wies war? Wet T-Shirt Night ...  

Das nächste mal geb ich früher Bescheid, allerdings keine zwei Jahre vorher sondern früher, geLL eL.  
apropos:
pS.: ich glaube, dass Du es nie mehr in deinem Leben in die Pfalz schaffst - wie fühlt sich schwäbisch assimiliert sein an?


----------



## eL (9. Januar 2008)

sehr fett


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Januar 2008)

Dürfen wir dich ab jetzt "Dickerchen" nennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (10. Januar 2008)

Dick-eL-chen


----------



## eL (10. Januar 2008)

nein du nicht


----------



## Levty (10. Januar 2008)

eL schrieb:


> nein du nicht


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2008)

Du... sach ......mol......derf.. isch a zur IG Späm Heidelberg gehören  

MFG, Gürü


----------



## eL (10. Januar 2008)

ok darfst mitmachen in unse bande


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2008)

eL schrieb:


> ok darfst mitmachen in unse bande



echt  *freu*


----------



## Levty (10. Januar 2008)

eL schrieb:


> ok darfst mitmachen in unse bande


Du hast nix zu melden!

Offiziell:
Du darfst!


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Du hast nix zu melden!
> 
> Offiziell:
> Du darfst!



wie jetzt  isch möchte den den Chef sprechen   

bin echt verwirrt


----------



## Levty (10. Januar 2008)

Wenn du zwei mal "den" schreibst, mache ich mir echt Sorgen.
Also eL ist def. nicht der Cheffe... Der ist nicht mal ein HDer...


----------



## guru39 (10. Januar 2008)

Du brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen, ich bin halt energisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (11. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du... sach ......mol......derf.. isch a zur IG Späm Heidelberg gehören


hast du irgendwelche spämmer- qualitäten zu bieten?  

 

die ig späm hd ist - so darf ich als nicht-mitglied behaupten -  völlig sinnentleert. isofern alles egal!


was anderes. werwowiewas sind am sa und/oder so touren und will mich dabei haben?  ernst gemeinte angebote bitte an meinen manager!


----------



## eL (11. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Du darfst!



das sagte ich bereits


----------



## Zelle (11. Januar 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Samstag Bad Dürkheim (oder Sonntag)?



Wäre gerne dabei, jedoch bekomme ich am Wochenende Besuch ... bräuchte dann noch 5 Leihbikes ... das wäre lustig, weil so fahren die im Norden:
*Voll auf die Lunge Vol. 1*
[YT="rusSqyzGHNo"][/YT]
*Voll auf die Lunge Vol. 2*
[YT="3adPceowejg"][/YT]

Werde aber vielleicht als Wanderer in BadDürkheim unterwegs sein ... und wenn ich dann da einen von diesen bösen, alles kaputtmachenden, rücksichtlosen Mountainbiker sehe, dann werde ich erstmal ausgiebig Pöbeln!


----------



## guru39 (11. Januar 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hast du irgendwelche spämmer- qualitäten zu bieten?
> 
> 
> :


   




easymtbiker schrieb:


> die ig späm hd ist - so darf ich als nicht-mitglied behaupten -  völlig sinnentleert. isofern alles egal!:



 isch dachte imma des is alles ernscht gemeint


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Januar 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hast du irgendwelche spämmer- qualitäten zu bieten?
> 
> 
> 
> die ig späm hd ist - so darf ich als nicht-mitglied behaupten -  völlig *senilentleert*. isofern alles egal!



Hat was  Guru das willst du nicht wirklich.


----------



## Flugrost (11. Januar 2008)

Was bedeutet isofern?


----------



## guru39 (11. Januar 2008)

egal!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Januar 2008)

Unser Martin ist ein Philosph. Laut Wiki ÂgleichÂ (von griechisch Î¯ÏÎ¿Ï) Also gleichfern


----------



## Flugrost (11. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> egal!



Bisch Du a Mädsche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Januar 2008)

weschd des net?!


----------



## guru39 (11. Januar 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> was anderes. werwowiewas sind am sa und/oder so touren und will mich dabei haben?  ernst gemeinte angebote bitte an meinen manager!



Hi Maddin 
hast du bock morgen mit uns Krücken auf den Berch zu fahren?


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Januar 2008)

oh- schade. jetzt erst dein mfg- angebot gelesen. wäre vielleicht besser gewesen, bei euch gemütlich mitzufahren als mich von nem vereinskollegen durch den odenwald hetzten zu lassen.... mann, ich war nach den 4h echt tot!




Flugrost schrieb:


> Was bedeutet isofern?


oje. ich war beim schreiben betrunken und kann im moment nich nachvollziehen, was ich damit gemeint habe. wenn es mir wieder einfällt, sag ich es dir, ok? ansonsetn verweise ich noch auf meine sig.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Januar 2008)

Soviel zum Thema "Ordnung im PW"


----------



## JeTho (12. Januar 2008)

Und was ist mit Sonntach?
Ich habe auch noch nichts vor und wollte mal wieder etwas frische Luft schnappen gehen. 
Martin? Oder sonst...


----------



## guru39 (12. Januar 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema "Ordnung im PW"



Wir www.hd-freeride.de werden demnächst mal den Müll den die Wanderer auf unseren Hausberg so liegen lassen einsammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Januar 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema "Ordnung im PW"


Beispielhaft - wenn es auch wirklich vollstreckt wird...


----------



## Darkviper (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ist für Samstag/Sonntag irgendeine Tour geplant???

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Flugrost (17. Januar 2008)

Du hast `ne PN


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Januar 2008)

Bekomm ich für Samstag auch ne PN?  
Bin zurück und voller Tatendrang...


----------



## Zelle (18. Januar 2008)

Sind denn nur Geheimtouren geplant?  Oder gibt es auch eine "öffentliche Tour"? Nehme nachtürlich auch gerne eine PN-Einladung, möchte mich aber auch nicht aufdrengen!


----------



## Kelme (18. Januar 2008)

Alles und alle im Untergrund, subversiv und höchst geheim.


----------



## Tobsn (18. Januar 2008)

Ich nehm auch ne PN!


----------



## Levty (18. Januar 2008)

Ist was für SO geplant?


----------



## Bastiaan (18. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ist was für SO geplant?



Jetho und ich fahren zur wolfsburg-->weinbiet-->wolfsburg.
größere tour hab ich keine lust draus  
wenn du willst kannst ja mitfahren, schreib mich grad in icq an oder ne pn (ja auch geheim, kene lust auf ne riesen tour  )

grtz


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Januar 2008)

Sonntag ist Funkübung beim THW Landau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (18. Januar 2008)

Dann fahr' ich am Sonntag.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Januar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Funkübung beim THW Landau.



Auch wieder im Lande. Wie waren die Trails auf der anderen Seite der Erdhalbkugel?


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Januar 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Auch wieder im Lande. Wie waren die Trails auf der anderen Seite der Erdhalbkugel?


Die führten auch nur den Berg runter...  
Es gibt fast nur angelegte Pisten, die haben es aber teilweise ordentlich in sich. Gefahren bin ich aber nicht. Ich fröhnte lieber anderen Sportarten.  

Morgen ist übrigens um 12 Uhr treffen am Zollstock zwischen Ranschbach und Annweiler (Im Zollstockfred gibts ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung - siehe Sig.)! Freeridelastige Tour mit 2-3 Bergen (soweit man das hier so nennen darf)


----------



## Zelle (18. Januar 2008)

Also nur Geheimtouren am Wochenende? Abgesehen vom Zollstock, der mir zu weit weg ist. Vielleicht sind ja noch mehr hier, die fahren wollen und keinem Geheimbund angehören. Ich werde am Sonntag in Bad Dürkheim, oder Neustadt fahren, je nach dem ob und wo sich noch jemand findet. Vielleicht fahre ich auch morgen Nachmittag schon eine kleinere Runde in Bad Dürkheim ... 

Schönen Abend noch und gute Fahrt ... auf dass euch nichts passiert. So Geheimtouren ... da werdet ihr nicht so schnell gefunden!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Januar 2008)

Diejenigen unter euch welche die Auffahrt zum Hochberg kennen, wissen wie es momentan dort aussieht. Chaos pur, entstanden durch riesige Baumaschinen. Heute war an einem dortigen Baum das Geilste schlechthin zu lesen. Das kann ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Vielleicht gibt es sogar irgend jemanden der dieses Schreiben komentieren kann, weil...... ich verstehe die entstandenen Schäden i.V.m. dem Schreiben *NICHT*


----------



## Franz/K3 (19. Januar 2008)

Das ist wohl vom selben Texter der mir jeden abend im TV erzählt, ich sol doch einen LEXUS Bomber mit 20L-100/Km jahren und so Verantwortung für die Umwelt zu übernehmen!


----------



## Houschter (19. Januar 2008)

Na eine Schneiße der Zerstörung mitten durch den Wald muss doch irgendwie gerechtfertigt werden!  Übersetzt steht doch auf dem Blatt, daß Langholzlaster wohl nicht auf Trails passen und daher ein passender Weg gebaut wird. Dann kann man endlich vernünftig Brennholz holen und die ganzen obdachlosen Waldtiere finden neuen Lebensraum. Mir ist zwar nicht klar, was Vögel etc. mit diesem Weg anfangen sollen, aber  das Forstamt glaubt dran.


----------



## GangBangBiker (19. Januar 2008)

Ihr habt da jetzt aber ein sehr heickles Thema angeschnitten
Da muß mann arg aufpassen was man zu wem sagt.. 
Hab mal im Wald (höhe Leistadt) einen "Waldarbeiter" gefragt wofür das gut sein soll... keine Antwort, aber der blick sagte schon alles..
wahrscheinlich hab ich ihn gerade gestört als er was für private zwecke beseite schaffen wollte 
bin dann doch lieber weitergefahren bevor er vielleicht ein "KETTENSEGENMASACKER" angerichtet hätte.....


----------



## Levty (19. Januar 2008)

Haben wir damals schon gesehen, bei Zenas Tour.
Sind die immer noch nicht fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GangBangBiker (19. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Haben wir damals schon gesehen, bei Zenas Tour.
> Sind die immer noch nicht fertig?



du mußt mal an die Weilach fahren am TrimmdichPfad ...sieht aus wie Golfplatz jetzt.
komm mir vor wie auf dem Mond. werd mir wohl mit den andern mal die Strecken weiter südlich ansehen müssen...


----------



## face-to-ground (20. Januar 2008)

Houschter schrieb:


> Na eine Schneiße der Zerstörung mitten durch den Wald muss doch irgendwie gerechtfertigt werden!  Übersetzt steht doch auf dem Blatt, daß Langholzlaster wohl nicht auf Trails passen und daher ein passender Weg gebaut wird. Dann kann man endlich vernünftig Brennholz holen und die ganzen obdachlosen Waldtiere finden neuen Lebensraum. *Mir ist zwar nicht klar, was Vögel etc. mit diesem Weg anfangen sollen, aber  das Forstamt glaubt dran*.



landebahn?


----------



## Bastiaan (20. Januar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> landebahn?



dann dauerts bestimmt nicht lang bis da en tower hinkommt. hangars fehlen natürlich noch, gates usw. usf. 

tower: "birdy01 you're cleared to land on runway HochBerg01"
vogel: "copy, cleared to land on runway Hochberg 01"


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Januar 2008)

Jetzt mal wieder butter bei die Fische. 
Das auf dem Schild steht stimmt schon!  
Nur das man dafür den Lebensraum von anderen Tieren zerstört wird halt nicht weiter genannt. Aber andererseits geht ohne Holz auch nix. Und wenn Monokulturen nicht gepflegt werden, gehen diese erstmal erbärmlich ein und erst dann kommt neuer Wald hoch.

Das steht natürlich in krassem Kontrast zu den Aussagen von manchen Förstern, das Biker den Wald kaputt machen, dann führen wir auch nur an, dass wir Lebensraum für Eidechsen und Co. schaffen.  


PS: In Neuseeland haben sie noch viel bessere Forstwirtschaft. Da wird immer 100% Kahlschlag gemacht und Sätzlinge gesetzt. Monokultur pur...


----------



## eL (20. Januar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Jetzt mal wieder butter bei die Fische.


Davon werden die nur fett
wie wär es mit ner butte lätta


der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nur das man dafür den Lebensraum von anderen Tieren zerstört wird



Also als tier kannst du dich nun auch nicht sehen
es sei denn du futterst aus der selben butte lätta wie die fische

Hochberg goes Flachberg?
ein jammer


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo eL,

jetzt weiß ich, warum du nicht mehr Biken kannst - bist wohl viel unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (23. Januar 2008)

Man sollte Fotohandys am Steuer ebenfalls verbieten


----------



## Tobsn (23. Januar 2008)

Grüße vom Arlberg. 
Gestern einen halben Meter Neuschnee und heute Sonne.  
Mei war das Geil und morgen gerade nochmal.  

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Levty (23. Januar 2008)

In meinem Urlaub hatte ich kein Internet


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> In meinem Urlaub hatte ich kein Internet


SCHNAUTZE, LEV!!!


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Januar 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Grüße vom Arlberg.
> Gestern einen halben Meter Neuschnee und heute Sonne.


dito! vom montafon!


----------



## eL (23. Januar 2008)

lol de zimbo
die kasper haben mich auch schon eines schnelleren vorankommens gehindert.


----------



## guru39 (23. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> In meinem Urlaub hatte ich kein Internet




Das ist auch besser so


----------



## donnersberger (24. Januar 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Grüße vom Arlberg.
> Gestern einen halben Meter Neuschnee und heute Sonne.
> Mei war das Geil und morgen gerade nochmal.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich gut an... besser als bei mir, ich hatte Jahresanfang "Holiday on ice"  und hab mir dabei odentlich die Hand verstaucht  

Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter weiterhin!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das ist auch besser so



Man sagt, war hier im Forum wie Urlaub.


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Man sagt, war hier im Forum wie Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2008)

Der guru hat da erst GARNIX zu melden, ok!!?


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> , ok!!?



Nein  

ich meins doch nur gut......mit dem Fr ed hier


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> ich meins doch nur gut......mit dem Fr ed hier



du hast das obligatorische schnauze, lev! vergessen


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> du hast das obligatorische schnauze, lev! vergessen



wenn schon..... dann bitte *Schnautze*


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2008)

Das lass ich mir von einem Halbhessen nicht gefallen!


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Das lass ich mir von einem Halbhessen nicht gefallen!



Jetzt is es soweit , ........ isch werde Diskriminiert


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2008)

...zurecht!


----------



## guru39 (24. Januar 2008)

werd ich jetzt gedisst


----------



## Levty (25. Januar 2008)

Gedisst und diskrimiert zu werden ist nahe das gleiche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Januar 2008)

Da reden wir nochmal drüber


----------



## Levty (26. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da reden wir nochmal drüber


Reden... Politiker oder was? Ich sags immer wieder: Die Demokratie funktioneirt nicht. Einigen Leuten hier auf die Kappe geben und fertig. 
Und mit *dir* reden bring noch weniger. Da hilft nur gekloppe!


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Januar 2008)

paß auf, gürü - der lev wartet nach der schule auf dich im pausenhof


----------



## Bastiaan (26. Januar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> paß auf, gürü - der lev wartet nach der schule auf dich im pausenhof



nee das war damals, als ihr noch jung wart.
heutzutage geht das anders, da rennt der "schläger" so schnell wie möglich nach hause, setzt sich annen pc und hackt sich in dein pc


----------



## Levty (26. Januar 2008)

Nein, er läuft Amok.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube auch, dass weniger die gewaltverherrlichenden Computerspiele Auslöser für Amokläufe in Schulen sind, sondern vielmehr das Gedisse im Heidelberger Lokalforum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (26. Januar 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> dito! vom montafon!



Sind mal wieder vor lauter Powderrides fast nicht zum Fotografieren gekommen. Vom Ersten und zweiten Tag gibt es leider gar keine Fotos
Aber so sah es am DRITTEN (gestern) Powdertag noch aus.  
Das sind ca. 2500 hm Soulsurfen!!!


----------



## Flugrost (26. Januar 2008)

Cool!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2008)

Wenn Dich einer fragt, kannst Du mit Recht behaupten, dass Du im Paradies warst.


----------



## Levty (26. Januar 2008)

Sehr hüpsch!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Januar 2008)

Ohne Worte


----------



## Levty (26. Januar 2008)

2 Bretter sind doppelt so cool.


----------



## one track mind (26. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Nein, er läuft Amok.



oh mann... immer diese gewalttätigen jugendlichen mit migrationshintergrund. ich glaub ich wähl morgen roland koch


----------



## guru39 (26. Januar 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> oh mann... immer diese gewalttätigen jugendlichen mit migrationshintergrund. ich glaub ich wähl morgen roland koch




Dann bist du nicht richtig Informiert, für Hessen "kann" es nur einen geben 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHW_J-ttBVI

Politische grüße, Gürü.


----------



## zena (29. Januar 2008)

@Tobsn: Snowbunny du bist zu beneiden aber die Atomica hatts besser  sie ist auf La Palmaaaaaaa 

@guru: ja der türkische Abgeordnete verdient mein Resekt Döner für 2 und Märchensteuer runter sind gut , aber Polizei in zivil ist der Hammer. Dann würde Wolfi immer in Bikerstyle und mit seinem Enduro auf Ganovenjagd gehn und statt Dienstwaffe mit der Luftpumpe schießen


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Januar 2008)

Wenn hier nix kommt... 
Sonntag 12 Uhr Gimmeldingen (Weinbiet - Wolfsburg - Weinbiet - Gimmeldingen), wer ist dabei? 
Wer in Verkleidung kommt bekommt auf der Hütte noch nen Glühwein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (31. Januar 2008)

800hm? Dafür lohnts net in die Palz zu fahren...


----------



## Zelle (31. Januar 2008)

Dann lass uns doch um 9 Starten ... machen wir schonmal 1000 hm vorweg und kommen dann um 12 Uhr, schön aufgewärmt, dazu.


----------



## Levty (31. Januar 2008)

Hm, seit ich kein Maxx-Ticket mehr habe, kostet für mich jede Palz Fahrt 13e, und das ist ehrlichgesagt zu teuer 

Ich fahre hier in HD, gibts auch Trails


----------



## Tobsn (31. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> ...Ich fahre hier in HD, gibts auch Trails


Und die sind auf jeden Fall eine Alternative. 
Aber um die Jahreszeit einfach zu nass  



Levty schrieb:


> ..., kostet für mich jede Palz Fahrt 13e, und das ist ehrlichgesagt zu teuer


Seit wann bist Du Schwabe.


----------



## Flugrost (31. Januar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> ... kostet für mich jede Palz Fahrt 13e, und das ist ehrlichgesagt zu teuer



Samstag um NOIN HBF MA (Hauptpost) könnt ich Dich aufsammeln...


----------



## Tobsn (31. Januar 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Samstag um NOIN HBF MA (Hauptpost) könnt ich Dich aufsammeln...



Wieder mal ne geheim Tour.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (31. Januar 2008)

Wieso geheim, der fährt sicher wieder im PW


----------



## Levty (31. Januar 2008)

Sprach die KriPo.


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Februar 2008)

Moin!

Also ich bin für Samstag krank gemeldet 

...vielleicht kann ich Sonntag wieder fahren - dann aber lieber alleine,
dass ich in Bewegung bleiben kann und mir nicht wieder so nen Zug hol...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (1. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich fahre hier in HD, gibts auch Trails



...und 5% niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit am sonntag. gehst du da in HD fahren?


----------



## Levty (1. Februar 2008)

Wenns die Zeit zulässt, auf jeden Fall... Gestern war geschlossene Schneedecke ab 350hm  Ziemlich geil!


----------



## Tobsn (1. Februar 2008)

Jemand Lust morgen (Samstag) ne kleine Runde zu drehen.
Werde morgen um 13 Uhr ab DÜW Wurstmarktparkplatz starten.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## one track mind (1. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenns die Zeit zulässt, auf jeden Fall... Gestern war geschlossene Schneedecke ab 350hm  Ziemlich geil!



schnee gabs an der bergstrasse auch. bloss als ich heut auf dem melibokus war wurde der gerade vom regen weggespült -fiese sauerei. lass uns nochmal pn-en, wegen sonntag.


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> ...und 5% niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit am sonntag. gehst du da in HD fahren?




*Da könnte ich mich eventuell auch zu überreden lassen  *


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2008)

wenn jetztr keiner Hier schreit... tzz... Samstag 14 Uhr Zollstock (siehe sig) und Sonntag dann mit Paul nach telefonischer Vereinbarung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2008)

Ah, die Heidelberger Fraktion 
Dann macht mal ne Zeit aus. Aber bitte nicht 12h oder so... Denn dann kann man den Tag knicken.


----------



## one track mind (2. Februar 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Da könnte ich mich eventuell auch zu überreden lassen  *



kooorekt !

@lev: wie wärs mit 13:00? 

um halb 11 kommt ein regionalzug in HD an, der nächste erst um halb 1. mir isses eigentlich egal. sagt ihr was.


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2008)

*Ich hätte jetzt 12:30 gesagt, aber wenn Lev nicht so spät will gehts auch 10:30 bei mir  *


----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2008)

Ich wollt eigentlich nicht später als 12 starten 
1030 ist gut. Kommt er am HBF an?
Dann können wir uns dort treffen. 
@ Bummel: Um 1015 bei der Ruine der Araltanke treffen und dann zsm hinfahren?


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich wollt eigentlich nicht später als 12 starten
> 1030 ist gut. Kommt er am HBF an?
> Dann können wir uns dort treffen.
> @ Bummel: Um 1015 bei der Ruine der Araltanke treffen und dann zsm hinfahren?



*Alles klar 10:15 am Rohrbacher Ground Zero  *


----------



## one track mind (2. Februar 2008)

also dann komm ich um 1030  am hbf an. treffen wir uns am haupteingang. @lev: willst du so früh los, weil du nachmittags noch was vorhast, oder weil du ne 2000hm runde fahren willst? wegen der streckenwahl unterhalten wir uns am besten per pn. da kannst du mir auch nochmal deine handynr. schicken, falls was ausserplanmässiges passieren sollte. 
@bumble: biste dabei?


----------



## one track mind (2. Februar 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> also dann komm ich um 1030  am hbf an. treffen wir uns am haupteingang. @lev: willst du so früh los, weil du nachmittags noch was vorhast, oder weil du ne 2000hm runde fahren willst? wegen der streckenwahl unterhalten wir uns am besten per pn. da kannst du mir auch nochmal deine handynr. schicken, falls was ausserplanmässiges passieren sollte.
> @bumble: biste dabei?



edit: da war die hummel wieder schneller .

nochmal edit: mist "zitieren" statt "ändern" gedrückt.


----------



## mac80 (2. Februar 2008)

Kann ich da miteinsteigen?


----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2008)

Wieso nicht? Kommst du dann zum HBF?
Protektoren wären vorteilhaft. 
Tempo rauf: gemäß
Tempo runter: je nach Strecke, eher fix!

Ich plane eine schöne S2/S3 Abfahrt mit ein und den Valerieweg, also darauf vll einstellen 

Cheers, bis morgen.


----------



## one track mind (2. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Protektoren wären vorteilhaft.



und du solltest nix gegen zotigen humor haben, der bumble fährt mit. ansonsten halt noch ohropax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (2. Februar 2008)

OK, dachte mir sowas schon...      ...bei Euren Bikes.

Über Protektoren verfüge ich bisher nicht, zudem fahr ich eggbeater-pedale...

Hab aber trozdem Bock drauf und deshalb sehn wir uns morgen! Ground-Zero
Und sollte ich Euch verlieren, kein Problem ich kenn mich da aus.

Dann bis morgen


----------



## one track mind (2. Februar 2008)

mac80 schrieb:


> OK, dachte mir sowas schon...      ...bei Euren Bikes.



freeridebikes haben jetzt nicht zwingend was mit zotigem humor zu tun... aber vielleicht hast du ja recht... wenn ich genauer drüber nachdenke, könnte da ein zusammenhang bestehen...


----------



## mac80 (2. Februar 2008)

Das wird bestimmt lustig!!! - Ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> und du solltest nix gegen zotigen humor haben, der bumble fährt mit.


*Was soll denn das jetzt bitteschön heissen ?  *


----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Was soll denn das jetzt bitteschön heissen ?  *


Das kannst du nicht wissen...


----------



## mac80 (3. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen Jungs!

Ich habe ein wenig verschlafen, von daher werde ich nicht am Ground-Zero erscheinen sondern direkt am Hbf. Heidelberg.

Hoffe das liest noch jemand von Euch bevor Ihr losfahrt...


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2008)

War echt lustig heute 
Bis demnächst.


----------



## Bastiaan (3. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> War echt lustig heute
> Bis demnächst.



ich meld mich schonmal an für die nächste hd-tour  . die letzte odenwald tour war schon laaaaange lange her


----------



## mac80 (3. Februar 2008)

War ein sehr schöner Biketag!

Gute Tour Lev & Grüße an alle Mitfahrer.

Bis bald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. Februar 2008)

Was machen wir an dem Kommenden WE? 
Ich will wieder Weinbiet... 
Samstag 10 Uhr Gimmeldingen?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Februar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich will wieder Weinbiet...


Oh Bruder Tick.... dem Wollenden geschieht kein Unrecht


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Februar 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Oh Bruder Tick.... dem Wollenden geschieht kein Unrecht


Ach... Kalmit Hohe Loog geht auch noch irgendwie...


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Februar 2008)

Gimmeldingen, 10:00 Uhr passt doch - ist doch schon geklärt... 
Dann geht's aber erst mal auf den Stabenberg, dann auf's Weinbiet.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Februar 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Gimmeldingen, 10:00 Uhr passt doch - ist doch schon geklärt...
> Dann geht's aber erst mal auf den Stabenberg, dann auf's Weinbiet.


Ich bin doch noch nicht richtig wieder fit... 
Aber, OK, irgendwie werd ich mich mitschleppen.


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Februar 2008)

Keine Angst, du bist nicht der einzige Halbfitte.
Die Tour bietet die Möglichkeit, nach zwei Bergen auszusteigen,
und meinereiner war letztes WE krank und nicht bikefähig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. Februar 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Keine Angst, du bist nicht der einzige Halbfitte.
> Die Tour bietet die Möglichkeit, nach zwei Bergen auszusteigen,
> und meinereiner war letztes WE krank und nicht bikefähig...


Naja... Wenn Weinbiet aber erst der zweite Berg wird, und ich immer zweimal aufs Weinbiet muss, dann muss ich auch drei Berge fahren.


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Februar 2008)

...kannst auch nach dem Stabenberg einsteigen - kommst ja eh noch später als ich...


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Februar 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...kannst auch nach dem Stabenberg einsteigen - kommst ja eh noch später als ich...


Mit sowas fangen wir jetzt aber nicht an!


----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2008)

Pienzbacken...


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Februar 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Pienzbacken...



Und stolz drauf!


----------



## Levty (6. Februar 2008)

Zimbo hat das mim Hardtailfahren sich zu arg zu Herzen genommen. Jetzt ist er schon auf BMX umgestiegen und ist bei den größten Events dabei:
Hier ein Bild, was ihn vor Ort zeigt


----------



## Bastiaan (6. Februar 2008)

kann den zimbo nich finden


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Februar 2008)

da hinten häng ich doch in der Luft - da war ich noch jung,
und da hatte ich noch...keinen Bart


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Februar 2008)

Wo bleibt das Obligatorische "Schnauze Lev!"?


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Februar 2008)

...siehste, da war's doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (7. Februar 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Gimmeldingen, 10:00 Uhr passt doch - ist doch schon geklärt...
> Dann geht's aber erst mal auf den Stabenberg, dann auf's Weinbiet.



...nur nochmal zur Erinnerung für Nichtallesmitleser  
(es ging um kommenden Samstag)


----------



## Flugrost (7. Februar 2008)

Wann jetzt? Und wo is Gimmeldingen?

Dieser Beitrag erspart anderen das dämliche hinterhergefrage und darf beliebig oft kopiert werden.


----------



## Zelle (7. Februar 2008)




----------



## der-tick.de (7. Februar 2008)

Wann jetzt? Und wo is Gimmeldingen?


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Februar 2008)




----------



## Flugrost (7. Februar 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


>


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Februar 2008)

Die sind ja mal geil...
die Abschuss-Aktion galt eigentlich dem Tick 


...für sinnbefreites Nachahmen von absolutem Schwachsinn und dann auch noch auf Kommando 



äch bän üprigänz dann demnäxt offline bis Montag - äs dahrf alzo gälästert wärden...


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Februar 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Die sind ja mal geil...
> die Abschuss-Aktion galt eigentlich dem Tick
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, dafür bin ich doch berühmt, oder? Machen wir das nicht alle mal...  
Und gerade hier im Forum...  

Ich weiß übrigens wo Gimmeldingen liegt. Fährt man Neustadt Nord runter, immer geradeaus, dann zum Netto rein und gleicht wieder rechts und dann immer geradeaus bis in Gimmeldingen Links Sportplatz dran steht.


----------



## Flugrost (7. Februar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hey, dafür bin ich doch berühmt, oder? Machen wir das nicht alle mal...
> Und gerade hier im Forum...
> 
> Ich weiß übrigens wo Gimmeldingen liegt. Fährt man Neustadt Nord runter, immer geradeaus, dann zum Netto rein und gleicht wieder rechts und dann immer geradeaus bis in Gimmeldingen Links Sportplatz dran steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas 2905 (7. Februar 2008)

Bin dabei,
werde allerdings um Punkt fünf nach zehn meine Tour beginnen.


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Februar 2008)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Bin dabei,
> werde allerdings um Punkt fünf nach zehn meine Tour beginnen.


Pinzer...


----------



## Andreas 2905 (7. Februar 2008)

aber ein Pünktlicher! Und alles andere ist mir Wurst


----------



## Tobsn (8. Februar 2008)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> ...werde allerdings um Punkt fünf nach zehn meine Tour beginnen...





el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...dass ich in Bewegung bleiben kann und mir nicht wieder so nen Zug hol...



Das Lob ich mir doch. 
Pünktlich abfahren und dann mit Zug durchziehen.  
Da werd ich bald mal wieder mitfahren. 

Gruß


----------



## cosimonoz (8. Februar 2008)

so ich hab interesse mitzufahren!

wie lang ist die strecke? was ist es für ne strecke? xc, dh oder tour?
wie groß wird die gruppe sein?
wo ist Gimmeldingen? -> ok hab ich rausgefunden, würde sich jmd erbarmen sich am bahnhof neustadt zu treffen un zusammen nach gimmeldingn zu fahren?

danke im vorraus!


----------



## Zelle (8. Februar 2008)

Und wann nochmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosimonoz (8. Februar 2008)

so wie ich es verstanden habe morgen um 10.00uhr


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2008)

cosimonoz schrieb:


> 10.00uhr



Wo?


----------



## Zelle (8. Februar 2008)

"Gimmeldingen" ... aber *WO IST GIMMELDINGEN*?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und wann nochmal?



Kurz vor ganz, dann bist du auch pünktlich


----------



## cosimonoz (8. Februar 2008)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...77735,8.15413&spn=0.012238,0.028753&z=15&om=0

da!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Februar 2008)

Guru mach die Leute nicht wuschelig, die wollen pünktlich sein. 
Schaut auf die Trailhunter Seite, dort hat Dave alles exakt markiert. Mehr wird nicht verraten, etwas Eigeninitiative kann schon gefordert werden  Übrigens irgendwo von diesen 100 und etwas Seiten hab ich die Anfartsstrecke schon einmal beschrieben


----------



## cosimonoz (8. Februar 2008)

fin auf der trailhunter seite nix, geb mal bitte nen link


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Februar 2008)

Ist auch gar nicht zum Finden gedacht sondern zum gefunden werden.  Die Seite heißt: http://www.trailhunter.de/maps/rendezvous/ (Gimmeldingen)

Wann ist nochmal die Startzeit? Kann ich auch 10 Min. später kommen?


----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wann nochmal?



*Stefan!*


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Februar 2008)

Ich kann gar nicht kommen; liege mit Angina im Bett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (8. Februar 2008)

Zeitpunkt ist glaub ich 10.15 Uhr.


----------



## Andreas 2905 (8. Februar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Zeitpunkt ist glaub ich 10.15 Uhr.



 Dann werd ich dich wohl morgen nicht sehen 
dann Happy Trails


----------



## dave (8. Februar 2008)

@Don: Das ging aber schnell! Aber hat Angela nicht was dagegen?!

Vielleicht werd' ich mich Ende Februar auch endlich mal wieder in der Pfalz sehen lassen. Bin seit Anfang 2008 wegen 'ner Sehnenentzündung am rechten Handgelenk bike-abstinent.


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Februar 2008)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Dann werd ich dich wohl morgen nicht sehen
> dann Happy Trails


Ich werd probieren VOR dir da zu sein!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Februar 2008)

Wahrscheinlich wird es so enden, dass die Andreas und ich um 1000h alleine los fahren, da niemand von euch da ist 
Und Tick.... Pünklichkeit ist eine Tugend


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Februar 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird es so enden, dass die Andreas und ich um 1000h alleine los fahren, da niemand von euch da ist
> Und Tick.... Pünklichkeit ist eine Tugend


Ich möchte erwähnen das ich bis jetzt zweimal zu spät war (einmal war Paul schuld, das andere mal ich), sonst war ich bis jetzt immer erster am Treffpunkt! 

Aber das mit meinem pünktlichen Wochenendbegin ist ja schon mal schief gegangen (Ich sitz noch in der Firma)...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Februar 2008)

Da kann man nur sagen schei§§ Job.... aber dafür warst du auf der anderen Hälfte der Weltkugel durch deinen Skalventreiber


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich kann gar nicht kommen; *liege mit Angina im Bett*.


Na dann mal viel Spaß mit der Alten!  Auch wenn er SO einen Bart hat, ab und zu MUSS er kommen...




wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da kann man nur sagen schei§§ Job....


Der soll sich net beschweren. Das bissl Maus rumschubsen kann man doch nicht als ernstzunehmende Arbeit bezeichnen *duck und weg*  Außerdem kann er immerhin gemütlich mitm Rad dorthin kurbeln....... 

Ich denk an euch morgen Vormittag...


----------



## cosimonoz (8. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin auf jeden dabei!

Ich bin um 9uhr am Hauptbahnhof in Neustadt; wäre cool wenn ich mich dort mit  jmd treffen könnte um nach Gimmeldingen zu fahren, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm! Ich bin um Zehn an diesem Sportplatz in der Talwiesenstraße, ich hoffe ich bin dort richtig!  

So jetze noch was:

Ich hab "nur" ein 1000euro Fully (aber ein gutes) was mehr für cc als für dh ausgelegt ist und ich würde mich net als profi bezeichnen, hab ich da überhaupt ne chance mitzuhalten ?   will net hinterherhinken oder meine einzelteile im wald zusammen suchen! Helm und sonstiges vorhanden!

Wielange wird es insgesamt dauern bzw wieviel km? soviel könntet ihr mir schon verrraten  ansonst lass ich mich gerne überraschen!

danke im vorraus!

lg
cosimo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (8. Februar 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Auch wenn er SO einen Bart hat, ab und zu MUSS er kommen...


Zimbo? *duckunweg*


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Februar 2008)

cosimonoz schrieb:


> Ich bin um Zehn an diesem Sportplatz in der Talwiesenstraße, ich hoffe ich bin dort richtig!



Genau dort  



cosimonoz schrieb:


> Ich hab "nur" ein 1000euro Fully (aber ein gutes) was mehr für cc als für dh ausgelegt ist und ich würde mich net als profi bezeichnen, hab ich da überhaupt ne chance mitzuhalten ?



Reicht, runter kommen sie alle  



cosimonoz schrieb:


> will net hinterherhinken oder meine einzelteile im wald zusammen suchen!



den letzten beißen bekanntlich die Hunde  und Einzelteile haben wir alle schon im Wald gesucht. 



cosimonoz schrieb:


> Helm und sonstiges vorhanden!



 



cosimonoz schrieb:


> Wielange wird es insgesamt dauern bzw wieviel km? soviel könntet ihr mir schon verrraten  ansonst lass ich mich gerne überraschen!



Viele. Nein also aussteigen kannst du eigentlich immer wenn es dir zu viel wird. Fahren normalerweise 3-4 Berge. Zeitrahmen bis etwa 15-16h


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Zimbo? *duckunweg*



Das machst du nur, weil du weißt, das Zimbo offline bis Montag ist


----------



## cosimonoz (8. Februar 2008)

> Viele. Nein also aussteigen kannst du eigentlich immer wenn es dir zu viel wird. Fahren normalerweise 3-4 Berge. Zeitrahmen bis etwa 15-16h



alles klar, das sollte ich schaffen. bis morgen früh !

lg 
cosimo


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Zeitrahmen bis etwa 15-16h



   

15-16h lang Biken    
benutzt ihr ne *Wunderarschcreme*    

Naja, viel Spaß  ich muß morsche bis um äns Anschaffe und fahr danach auch noch Spazieren  

alla.


----------



## Flugrost (9. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> 15-16h lang Biken
> benutzt ihr ne *Wunderarschcreme*



die kommt von innen... 



			
				dave schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht werd' ich mich Ende Februar auch endlich mal wieder in der Pfalz sehen lassen. Bin seit Anfang 2008 wegen 'ner Sehnenentzündung am rechten Handgelenk bike-abstinent.


Dir gute Besserung - 8 Wo SEntzündung ist aber heftig lange!



			
				Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann gar nicht kommen; liege mit Angina im Bett.


Dir auch gute Besserung - nach dem dreier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Das machst du nur, weil du weißt, das Zimbo offline bis Montag ist


Hat er selbst gesagt!

@dave:
Was schaffst du nur! Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!


----------



## cosimonoz (9. Februar 2008)

also ich fands heute ultra fett, geile abfahrten und großes lob an die gesamte mannschaft die mitgefahren ist, selten so nette und coole leute getroffen, ich bin nächstes mal auf alle fälle wieder dabei (dann aber mit protektoren)!

lg
cosimo


----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2008)

cosimonoz schrieb:


> (dann aber mit protektoren)!
> 
> lg
> cosimo


Unfreiwilliger Abstieg?


----------



## cosimonoz (9. Februar 2008)

ja/nein, aber nur ein kratzer, wanderer war im weg und das pedal hat sich im schienbein verewigt.  

ich finds eh gescheiter bei so aktionen protektoren anzuziehen, habs mir net so hart vorgestellt, besonders der boneshaker hat seinen namen echt verdient.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Februar 2008)

cosimonoz schrieb:


> ja/nein, aber nur ein kratzer, wanderer war im weg und das pedal hat sich im schienbein verewigt.



Schienbein vom Wanderer?


----------



## dave (9. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche! Das dauert deshalb so lange, weil's vermutlich arbeitsbedingt ist --> RSI.
Dafür freue ich um so mehr auf den nächsten Pfalz-Ausflug mit Euch!


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Februar 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Danke für die Besserungswünsche! Das dauert deshalb so lange, weil's vermutlich arbeitsbedingt ist --> RSI.
> Dafür freue ich um so mehr auf den nächsten Pfalz-Ausflug mit Euch!



darfst halt nimmer so viel mausen


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Februar 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Danke für die Besserungswünsche! Das dauert deshalb so lange, weil's vermutlich arbeitsbedingt ist --> RSI.
> Dafür freue ich um so mehr auf den nächsten Pfalz-Ausflug mit Euch!


Danke für den Link. Mein Arzt hat es mir nicht so schön erklärt!  
Ich habs im rechten Handgelenk.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Februar 2008)

Also was sagt uns das????? Arbeiten macht krank  
Auch von mir gute Besserung. Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Tour


----------



## dave (10. Februar 2008)

Jo, dat wird schon. Und mausen geht mittlerweile auch mit Links!  
@Claus: Bei mir ist's auch das rechte Handgelenk. Bist wohl auch Rechtshänder. Na ja, geteiltes Leid ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (10. Februar 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Jo, dat wird schon. Und mausen geht mittlerweile auch mit Links!
> @Claus: Bei mir ist's auch das rechte Handgelenk. Bist wohl auch Rechtshänder. Na ja, geteiltes Leid ...


Hi Dave! Ich bin linkshänder der ziemlich rechtshändrisch erzogen wurde. Die Maus liegt klassisch rechts. Das Problem hatte aber erst begonnen als ich mir letztes Jahr im rechten Daumen einen Muskelriß zugezogen hatte und dann der rechte Daumen (und damit die ganze Hand) fast 3 Wochen stillgelegt war. Danach hatte dann das Muskeldefizit rechts das Limit erreicht. Downhillen insbesondere Drops machen das jetzt richtig schlimm. Mein Arzt wollte jetzt mein rechtes Handgelenk erstmal stilllegen. Aber dann könnte ich ja nicht mehr biken...


----------



## dave (10. Februar 2008)

Ich kann Dir ja vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps geben, wenn Du mir schreibst, wie Du das Handgelenk momentan behandelst. Aber besser per PM.


----------



## iTom (10. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich zu oft das hier spielen würde, dann hätte ich auch RSI:


----------



## dave (10. Februar 2008)

Mist, erwischt!


----------



## Levty (11. Februar 2008)

Wenn man eine Kletterroute schraubt, gibt man ihr meistens einen Namen mit einer tiefsinnigen Bedeutung. Bei der hier, musste ich aber nicht lange nachdenken:



Ich mach mir sorgen...


----------



## Flugrost (11. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich mach mir sorgen...


Bin ich Dir so ... fremd?
Bertel weiß , wovon er spricht - sie war nicht mein Typ. Die 7- wird in die nächste Tour eingeplant. Als Uphill.  

meinen größten Respekt, im Überhang noch die Kamera zu zücken! Achso, die Pfote war eh festgefroren ...


----------



## Levty (12. Februar 2008)

Danke! Im Sommer wird die Palz auch ohne Bike gerockt!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Februar 2008)

Was mir etwas Sorgen bereitet ist das Wort nach Armin. "DIE" ist eigentlich weiblich


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Februar 2008)

...passt doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (12. Februar 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Danke für die Besserungswünsche! Das dauert deshalb so lange, weil's vermutlich arbeitsbedingt ist --> RSI.
> Dafür freue ich um so mehr auf den nächsten Pfalz-Ausflug mit Euch!




alter  
******* man
kauf dir ne nintendo wii und klemm den controler an den usb port

vorteil: man bleibt selbst bei der arbeit fit.

bis dann mal

eL


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Februar 2008)

eL schrieb:


> alter
> ******* man
> kauf dir ne nintendo wii und klemm den controler an den usb port
> 
> ...



ist auch ne super rechtfertigung, wenn er seinem chef eins in die fresse haut: oops chef, ich wollts net! aber ich mußt grad im formular oben was anklicken


----------



## guru39 (12. Februar 2008)

eL schrieb:


> alter
> ******* man
> kauf dir ne nintendo wii und klemm den controler an den usb port
> 
> ...






gegrillt hama net


----------



## eL (13. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> gegrillt hama net



warum das denn nich?
ich hab 2tage nach weihnachten das letzt mal aas vom waldholzfeuercampinggrill genossen und mich mit met betäubt.

ne mal echt
ich find das wii konzept echt innovativ. selbst apfel kupfer mit seinem blätterhandy da ab.


----------



## Flugrost (15. Februar 2008)

Und weg...




...bis bald!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Februar 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Und weg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht verdächtig nach einer never come back airline aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (15. Februar 2008)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## zena (15. Februar 2008)

hi männer, 
was geht morgen? wo ist treffen? oder wird ohne armin nichts gebikt? 
vielleicht mal ne hinterradversetzfreie tour? 

die 10a


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Februar 2008)

Bin schon gelandet.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Februar 2008)

Kleines Event im PW


----------



## Levty (16. Februar 2008)

Sehr hüpsch!


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Februar 2008)

Was geht am WE?  
Ich würde mich sogar als Führer anbieten... Und auch zu unchrisitlichen Zeiten, also 10 Uhr früh.  
(Wir müssen unbedingt an den Seeen im Kaltenbrunner Tal vorbei...)


----------



## cosimonoz (20. Februar 2008)

Wenn mein neues bike bis freitag da ist fahr ich wieder mit! ansonst muss ich noch ne woche aussetzten!

Wie "immer" um 10 am sportplatz? was sagen die anderen?

lg
cosimonoz


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Februar 2008)

Hmm... Gimmeldingen... ja... An der Wolfsburg wartet noch ein Job auf mich. Könnte passen. 
Also Gimmeldingen - Weinbiet - Wolfsburg - Kaltenbrunner Tal (spielen) - Wolfsburg - Weinbiet - grüner Punkt - Gimmeldingen. Klänge nach ner guten Tour. Nadja, Paul und ich sind sicher dabei.


----------



## Levty (20. Februar 2008)

Was denn was denn? Welche Schikane hast du dir diesmal ausgesucht?


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Februar 2008)

Ach... nur ein kleiner Drop vorne an der Wolfsburg. Nix schlimmes. Letztes mal hab ich das nur wegen den kleinen Kindern sein lassen. Passt schon. Kaltenbrunner Tal wird schlimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Februar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Kaltenbrunner Tal (spielen)
> ...
> Kaltenbrunner Tal wird schlimmer.


Was genau da?  Würde mich mal interessieren, ob mein Chicken-Kicker dort noch steht, war ewig nicht da...


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Februar 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was genau da?  Würde mich mal interessieren, ob mein Chicken-Kicker dort noch steht, war ewig nicht da...


Da gibts nen Steilhang an dem zwei Seile zum Hochklettern sind. Dort kann man runter droppen... Höhen von 2m sind da zu erreichen.  
Beim letzten mal hab ichs aber noch nicht so weit getrieben. Paul war da etwas wilder. Aber die Bilder findest du demnächst im Studivz.


----------



## cosimonoz (20. Februar 2008)

> Letztes mal hab ich das nur wegen den kleinen Kindern sein lassen.



du meinst wohl eher wegen der mutter die fast geplatz ist oder?

mist, so wie es aussieht ist mein bike beim lieferanten noch net raus, ich glaub net das das diese woche bei mir was wird, grrrr!  

lg
cosimonoz


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Februar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Da gibts nen Steilhang an dem zwei Seile zum Hochklettern sind. Dort kann man runter droppen... Höhen von 2m sind da zu erreichen.
> Beim letzten mal hab ichs aber noch nicht so weit getrieben. Paul war da etwas wilder. Aber die Bilder findest du demnächst im Studivz.


Ja, kenn ich. Auf die Bilder bin ich schon gespannt! Live mitfahren und kucken wird noch ne Weile dauern... aber morgen ist die erste Röntgenkontrolle, bin jetzt schon tierisch gespannt, wie der aktuelle Stand ist!


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Februar 2008)

cosimonoz schrieb:


> du meinst wohl eher wegen der mutter die fast geplatz ist oder?
> 
> mist, so wie es aussieht ist mein bike beim lieferanten noch net raus, ich glaub net das das diese woche bei mir was wird, grrrr!
> 
> ...


Wir waren danach nochmal da. Da waren Kinder die direkt in der Landezone standen. Nicht gut. 

Wegen WE: Samstag ist jetzt wohl wandern angesagt. 
Sonntag 10 Uhr Gimmeldingen am Sportplatz! 

@Smubob: Du kannst doch dann wenigstens den Shuttelfahrer spielen, oder?  
Ich weiß böse... Sorry. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass das bald wieder OK ist.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Februar 2008)

Du fährst am Sonntag schon um 10:00 Uhr los?
Prima, dann kommen wir um elf nach...


----------



## der-tick.de (21. Februar 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Du fährst am Sonntag schon um 10:00 Uhr los?
> Prima, dann kommen wir um elf nach...


Wie? Ihr startet erst um 11 Uhr???? Da lass ich mich doch nicht lumpen... Da ziehe ich dann auch mit.


----------



## cosimonoz (21. Februar 2008)

ich fall leider aus, mein bike kommt erst im laufe nächster woche, leider leider leider....


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Februar 2008)

mal wieder was leckeres fürs auge


http://www.pinkbike.com/video/11286/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (21. Februar 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> mal wieder was leckeres fürs auge
> 
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/11286/




 .


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (21. Februar 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> mal wieder was leckeres fürs auge
> 
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/11286/



Um hier mal wieder ein bischen (sinnentleertes) Leben in den Fred zu bringen: 

Sehr geiler Trailer. Die Collective Filme sind viel viel besser als wie die NWD Filme. Westerlund is blöt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Februar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Smubob: Du kannst doch dann wenigstens den Shuttelfahrer spielen, oder?
> Ich weiß böse... Sorry. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass das bald wieder OK ist.


Würde ich gerne machen, aber Autofahren ist wohl noch nicht drin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aber ich war heute beim Röntgen - sieht super aus! Die Bruchstelle ist schon komplett knöchern durchbaut, wenn es so weiter geht, sitze ich schon bald wieder aufm Bike!


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Februar 2008)

Kuno Kluncker schrieb:


> Um hier mal wieder ein bischen (sinnentleertes) Leben in den Fred zu bringen:
> 
> Sehr geiler Trailer. Die Collective Filme sind viel viel besser als wie die NWD Filme. Westerlund is blöt.



NWD ist wie ein porno, immer das gleiche, gähn


----------



## Levty (21. Februar 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> NWD ist wie ein porno, immer das gleiche, gähn


 Aussage!


----------



## strandi (22. Februar 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> NWD ist wie ein porno, immer das gleiche, gähn



neue signatur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (22. Februar 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> NWD ist wie ein porno, immer das gleiche, gähn



naja. fabien barel war super im 8. teil. und die shores bei simmons/bourdon waren ja schon sehenswert, ohne dass jemand drauf gefahren wäre. hätten die da noch ein paar typen in lendenschürzen rumgescheucht, hätts ausgesehen wie fizcaraldo von werner herzog


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Februar 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> NWD ist wie ein porno, immer das gleiche, gähn


Und obwohl keiner die Dinger schaut, kennt jeder sie auswendig...


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Februar 2008)

NWD 8 habe 1x mal gesehen, und meine frau ist da schon eingeschlafen. ich habe ihm mir wenigstens bis zum bitteren ende angesehen, fand ihn aber echt langweilig


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Februar 2008)

Ich dachte immer nur Frauen schauen sich Pornos bis zum Ende an, weil sie auf ein Happy End warten...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Februar 2008)

Zebras hängen einfach so an den Bäumen im PW. Sehr dubios


----------



## zena (24. Februar 2008)

wie schon der weltberühmte naturforscher alexander dummbold schon sagte:
"das zebra - in seiner natürlichen umgebung - entspannt sich gerade in der sonne nach dem anstrengenden aufstieg. mit der einzigartigen fellmusterung täuscht das tier die angreifenden hyänen (böse wanderer) und verschafft sich trotz der geringen bergabgeschwindigkeit erheblichen vorsprung vor dem angreifer.
die vorliebe des gesichteten exemplars besteht darin gaaanz lässig mit dem a... am baum zu hängen.

bis zur nächsten folge: eure alexandra dummbold


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2008)

Wäre die Wippe rosa könnte man meinen es soll das ......... darstellen, so zwischen den Hinterbeinen


----------



## eL (24. Februar 2008)

des iss aber ne von!!!

alexandra VON dummbold

habt ihr ein volk getroffen? und war es friedlich gesinnt?


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Februar 2008)

AAAaahh... ein n´zebra


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Februar 2008)

Bilder der heutigen Tour im Fotoalbum. So und jetzt gibts einen Bardolino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (24. Februar 2008)

Hi Leutz!

Auch wenn ich nicht lang dabei war, so war das richtig geil heute.  
Danke an Zena und Eva fürs Kompliment. 

Ich hab tierisch Spaß gehabt! Eigentlich war nicht mehr als letztes Wochenende los. Der Blau-Weiße zur Wolfsburg hat richtig gerockt und im Kaltenbrunner Tal hat alles geklappt was ich wollte. Meine Nadja hat wieder was zu tun gehabt und mich ordentlich fertig gemacht.  
Und der grüne Punkt runter, war noch nie sooo anstrengend und noch nie so schnell vorbei.


----------



## zena (25. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wäre die Wippe rosa könnte man meinen es soll das ......... darstellen, so zwischen den Hinterbeinen



FERKEL, pfui

die Wippe ist absichtlich rot, im Betrachtungsauge eines abstrakten Künstlers soll es eine Fleischwunde darstellen. Eine Assoziation zwischen der Vergänglichkeit des Lebens und der plötzlich auftretenden Kausalität des Sturzes. bla, bla, bla....

@tick: gern geschehn...ein gepflegter 3-tagebart steht dir sehr gut

@eL: jaaa wir haben ein volk getroffen, das volk der n`rentner-schleich-n`trail-runner. genussabfahrt mit vollkörkerschutz...

ich fand die truppe gestern auch sehr homogen und gleichgesinnt. und vielen DANK an diejenigen die mir so zahlreich beim schlauchwechsel zugejubelt haben. kaum nimmt ne frau die steckachse raus schon bekommt sie die gesammte aufmerksamkeit rund-ums-weinbiet. ihr seit sehr liebenswert...


----------



## Houschter (25. Februar 2008)

> die Wippe rosa zwischen den Hinterbeinen


.....





> kaum nimmt ne frau die steckachse raus schon bekommt sie die gesammte aufmerksamkeit


....





> war das richtig geil


 

Na ihr macht ja seltsame Dinge an einem Sonntag, man merkt das Frühling wird!


----------



## face-to-ground (25. Februar 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ...mit *vollkörkerschutz*...




wird der hiermit gemacht?


----------



## zena (25. Februar 2008)

sch... lägastänie


----------



## eL (25. Februar 2008)

hatten die auch einen experten auf dem gebiet des steckachsenwechsels???


----------



## Kelme (25. Februar 2008)

n'Maxle


----------



## zena (25. Februar 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> n'Maxle



geeenau die frauentaiglichste steckachse der welt, seehr maniküre-schonend 

hast du schönes bildchen im foddo-album kelme, oranges fahrrad auf grauem vertreppten grund seehr foddogähn


----------



## Levty (25. Februar 2008)

Es geht nichts über Schrauben und deren Gewinde... Dieses ganze Schnellgespanne ist doch nicht auf Dauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (25. Februar 2008)

Noch besser sind Schweißverbindungen ... kann man ja immer wieder mit der Flex aufschneiden und wieder zusammenschweißen ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Februar 2008)

Kaltmetalkleber ist auch nicht schlecht. Und leichter zu transportieren wie ein Schweißgerät.


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Noch besser sind Schweißverbindungen ... kann man ja immer wieder mit der Flex aufschneiden und wieder zusammenschweißen ...



wenn du das mit nem hammer ordentlich zusammenkloppst, sparst du dir das schweißgerät


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kaltmetalkleber ist auch nicht schlecht. Und leichter zu transportieren wie ein Schweißgerät.


Schweißgerät? Brauche ich nicht ... ich mache alles mit dem Hammer  



face-to-ground schrieb:


> wenn du das mit nem hammer ordentlich zusammenkloppst, sparst du dir das schweißgerät


s. O.


----------



## eL (26. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wenn du das mit nem hammer ordentlich zusammenkloppst, sparst du dir das schweißgerät



genau
kaltverschweißt
so lange druffklobbe bis es glüht

"moment isch bin gleisch soweit, muss nunoch mei vodderrad einschmiede"

warum glaubst du levty haben autos türgriffe? 
oder jacken reissverschlüsse?


----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2008)

eL schrieb:


> warum glaubst du levty haben autos türgriffe?
> oder jacken reissverschlüsse?


Weil es Frauen gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2008)

Wobei sich dann die Frage stellt: Warum haben Autos auch auf der Fahrerseite Türgriffe ... da haben Frauen ja nun wirklich überhaupt nichts zu suchen. Also ohne Türgriffe auf der Seite viel mehr Sicherheit im Straßenverkehr!


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Weil es Frauen gibt!


Und eL....


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2008)

Ok, dann sind die Griffe an der Fahrertür wohl auch für eL


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Schweißgerät? Brauche ich nicht ... ich mache alles mit dem Hammer




von wegen - du hast ja auch das geschrieben:



Zelle schrieb:


> Noch besser sind Schweißverbindungen ... kann man ja immer wieder *mit der Flex aufschneiden *und wieder zusammenschweißen ...



so einem traue ich auch zu, türgriffe zu benötigen und zündschlüssel - weichei


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2008)

Immer diese Missverständnisse durch die unterschiedlichen Begriffe im Norden und im Süden. 

Bei euch gibt es anscheinend die Flex, was dann hier der Winkelschleifer ist. Den Namen hat die Flex ja nur durch den Hersteller (Flex) bekommen. Bei uns hat Flex als erstes Hammer auf den Markt gebracht, daher bezeichnen wir die bei uns als Flex. Ist ja auch ein sehr flexiebles Werkzeug.

Zündschlüssel ... ? Wozu denn das schon wieder. Schon wieder sowas sinnloses wie der Bahnhof. Ich trete um voran zu kommen, da braucht man weder Fahrradständer am Bahnhof noch einen Zündschlüssel


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Immer diese Missverständnisse durch die unterschiedlichen Begriffe im Norden und im Süden.
> 
> Bei euch gibt es anscheinend die Flex, was dann hier der Winkelschleifer ist. Den Namen hat die Flex ja nur durch den Hersteller (Flex) bekommen. Bei uns hat Flex als erstes Hammer auf den Markt gebracht, daher bezeichnen wir die bei uns als Flex. Ist ja auch ein sehr flexiebles Werkzeug.



  



Zelle schrieb:


> Zündschlüssel ... ? Wozu denn das schon wieder. Schon wieder sowas sinnloses wie der Bahnhof. Ich trete um voran zu kommen, da braucht man weder Fahrradständer am Bahnhof noch einen Zündschlüssel



ich habe auch noch nie zündschlüssel gebraucht. üblicherweise muß man nur die richtigen drähte zusammenhalten, damit die karre anspringt  
edith: alternativ kann man selbstverständlich auch den hammer an die drähte halten 

kickstarter sind hier schon lange nicht mehr in gebrauch - auch für autos nicht


----------



## iTom (26. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ok, dann sind die Griffe an der Fahrertür wohl auch für eL



Heb*eL*


----------



## zena (26. Februar 2008)

ach kinners, euch ist es wohl langweilig oder?
zum glück leben wir nicht mehr in der steinzeit, die bikes sind nun mal aus alu oder cabooon und bei dem gewichtgenöhle nimmt keiner ein schweißgerät geschweige denn ein hammer auf tour mit. da lob ich mir die "steckachse"  
...und seit es solche erfindungen gibt, gibts auch frauen auf bikes 

jetzt tut mal nicht so macho-mäßig...geht lieber biken


----------



## Zelle (27. Februar 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ach kinners, euch ist es wohl langweilig oder?
> zum glück leben wir nicht mehr in der steinzeit, die bikes sind nun mal aus alu oder cabooon und bei dem gewichtgenöhle nimmt keiner ein schweißgerät geschweige denn ein hammer auf tour mit. da lob ich mir die "steckachse"


Wenn man einen Hammer dabei hat, dann braucht man aber all die anderen Dinge nicht mehr ... so spart man am Ende gewicht. Man kann auch einfach den Hammer als Sattel benutzen: Stiel in das Sattelrohr und darauf achten, dass der Hammer einen großen Kopf hat. Sonst rutsch er in den Darm ...  



zena schrieb:


> jetzt tut mal nicht so macho-mäßig...geht lieber biken


Was machst Du eigentlich hier? Wäsche fertig, Socken zusammengelegt, Essen auf dem Tisch, Fenster geputzt ... ?


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Februar 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ach kinners, euch ist es wohl langweilig oder?
> zum glück leben wir nicht mehr in der steinzeit, die bikes sind nun mal aus alu oder cabooon und bei dem gewichtgenöhle nimmt keiner ein schweißgerät geschweige denn ein hammer auf tour mit. da lob ich mir die "steckachse"
> ...und seit es solche erfindungen gibt, gibts auch frauen auf bikes
> 
> jetzt tut mal nicht so macho-mäßig...geht lieber biken



wir sind doch männer - oder geben zumindest vor, welche zu sein. das machomässige verhalten wird in der gesellschaft von uns erwartet  

außerdem - haste mal auf die uhr geschaut? war doch nicht gerade früh, als wir das geschrieben haben - da is nich wirklich viel mit biken gehen...

@ zelle: ich verwende meinen hammer immer als schloß: so lange auf den rahmen hauen, bis er durch reibungswärme mit einer laterne verschmilzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (27. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Was machst Du eigentlich hier? Wäsche fertig, Socken zusammengelegt, Essen auf dem Tisch, Fenster geputzt ... ?



   
klar hab ich schon alles gemacht  
sach mal zelle...du bist nicht etwa verwandt mit eL?


----------



## Zelle (27. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> @ zelle: ich verwende meinen hammer immer als schloß: so lange auf den rahmen hauen, bis er durch reibungswärme mit einer laterne verschmilzt


  Glaube ich nicht ... will ich sehen! 17 Uhr am Bahnhof?


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht ... will ich sehen! 17 Uhr am Bahnhof?



klar - bring dein bike mit. ich werd meine 'flex' dabei haben


----------



## eL (27. Februar 2008)

zena schrieb:


> sach mal zelle...du bist nicht etwa verwandt mit eL?



FRECHHEIT

sach ma was soll das denn heißen?


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht ... will ich sehen! 17 Uhr am Bahnhof?



wie so´n depp hab ich mit dem hammer am bahnhof rumgehangen und auf dich gewartet - wo warste?   irgend ein scherzvogel hat noch die bul....polizei angerufen. mein glück, daß sich der eine polizist mit hämmern auskennt und ich ihm net groß erklären musste, wie man den als schloß o.ä. verwendet


----------



## iTom (27. Februar 2008)

eL schrieb:


> FRECHHEIT
> 
> sach ma was soll das denn heißen?





zena schrieb:


> klar hab ich schon alles gemacht
> sach mal zelle...du bist nicht etwa verwandt mit eL?



Z*eL*le


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2008)

Was machen wir am Wochenende? Meine Nadja ist geil und braucht es wieder hart und schmutzig!   
Gern auch kurz und Knackig!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. Februar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Was machen wir am Wochenende? Meine Nadja ist geil und braucht es wieder hart und schmutzig!
> Gern auch kurz und Knackig!



Wenn das dein Psychoanalytiker ließt rauf er sich die Haare.  All die Jahre für....... nix


----------



## zena (28. Februar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Was machen wir am Wochenende? Meine Nadja ist geil und braucht es wieder hart und schmutzig!
> Gern auch kurz und Knackig!



Pärvärsling!!! Wir gehn radln, net das was du schon wieder vor hast. Das ist der falsche Forum für solche Fragen. 

Am Wochenende solls stürmen es empfiehlt sich unerthalb der Baumgrenze zu bleiben und die Handsege mitzunehmen. Kettenblätter schärfen wegen den vielen Bunny-Hopp-Möglichkeiten und freie Fahrt da wahrsch. kaum Fußvolk unterwegs sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (28. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wie so´n depp hab ich mit dem hammer am bahnhof rumgehangen und auf dich gewartet - wo warste?   irgend ein scherzvogel hat noch die bul....polizei angerufen. mein glück, daß sich der eine polizist mit hämmern auskennt und ich ihm net groß erklären musste, wie man den als schloß o.ä. verwendet


Na das muss ja ein Scherzvogel gewesen sein  War echt witzig anzusehen, bis der Wachtmeister sich als Flex / Hammer-Kenner zu erkennen gab ... schade eigentlich! 



zena schrieb:


> sach mal zelle...du bist nicht etwa verwandt mit eL?


Ich denke nicht. Wie kommst Du denn auf sowas?



eL schrieb:


> FRECHHEIT
> sach ma was soll das denn heißen?


Das frage ich mich auch ... warum eigentlich "FRECHHEIT" ... geehrt solltest Du Dich fühlen. Ich denke mal sie hat es darauf bezogen, dass wir genau wissen wie man das Objekt Frau optimal einsetzen kann  Aber dafür muss man ja nicht verwandt sein ...


----------



## one track mind (28. Februar 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Psychoanalytiker ließt rauf er sich die Haare.  All die Jahre für....... nix



nennt der tick sein bike nadja ? also meins heisst vagina .


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Februar 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wenn das dein Psychoanalytiker ließt rauf er sich die Haare.  All die Jahre für....... nix


Meine Psychotherapeutin hat aufgegeben - Hoffnungsloser Fall...  

@EinSpurGeist: Ja, ich nenne mein Bike Nadja (Nadja Joy)!


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Februar 2008)

zena schrieb:


> Pärvärsling!!! Wir gehn radln, net das was du schon wieder vor hast. Das ist der falsche Forum für solche Fragen.
> ...


Beim lertzten mal haben wir das Vorspiel auch gemeinsam gemacht... tzzzz...  
Und das mit deinem Zebra das gerade seine Tage hat... 

Ich hab endlich wieder Bilder in der Gallerie...


----------



## eL (28. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Aber dafür muss man ja nicht verwandt sein ...



nee eher intellent.
Herr Spock würd es genau so "völlig logisch und emotionsfrei" sehn.
musstest du fürs bike noch draufzahlen oder hat der erlös aus dem "schwesterverkauf" gereicht?


----------



## zena (28. Februar 2008)

kurze anekdote, passend zum thema:

mein kamikasi macht raucherentwöhnungsseminar und da er sich ja die 100%ige unterstützung des objektes ehefrau wünscht sagte er heute:
"wenn ich jetzt aufhöre zu rauchen werde ich unausstehlich (nix neues) und da musst du ganz schön viel einsteckvermögen haben"    :kotz:  alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (28. Februar 2008)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/966460/insane_suzuki_jeep_jump/


----------



## zena (28. Februar 2008)

geht das auch mit nem porsche cayenne?


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Februar 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Na das muss ja ein Scherzvogel gewesen sein  War echt witzig anzusehen, bis der Wachtmeister sich als Flex / Hammer-Kenner zu erkennen gab ... schade eigentlich!



schade? eher nicht. ich kenne ihn von den gemeinsamen therapie...öhm..fanclubsitzungen im ft-flex o.v.  
er musste sich gewaltig zusammenreißen, als er meinen limited-edition 1. von 1000 flex-jubiläumshammer   gesehen hat - der is noch n.o.s. und vom firmengründer persönlich gefertigt und signiert


----------



## strandi (28. Februar 2008)

zena schrieb:


> geht das auch mit nem porsche cayenne?



weiss net...aber mit meinem suzuki swift geht das bestimmt...is ja schliesslich auch suzuki


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Februar 2008)

@ 10a - sicher. aber die isländer verwenden für so sachen 'richtige' geländewagen:





edith: mal auf den sound achten


----------



## strandi (28. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> *isländer*



amateur...das sind norweger...hørt man doch


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Februar 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> amateur...das sind norweger...hørt man doch



tschuldigkeit!  

ich habe diese super-jeeps/-rallyecars nur von den isländern gekannt. kann ich ja net wissen, daß sich die dinger langsam nach 'süden' ausbreiten.   wenns die dann auch bei uns gibt, werde ich so ein teil haben müssen


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Februar 2008)

...wenn ich in 2-3 Jahren meinen Escort loswerden will (hoffentlich hält er noch so lange),
dann fahr ich damit mal zu den Neustadter Dirts


----------



## Bastiaan (29. Februar 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...wenn ich in 2-3 Jahren meinen Escort loswerden will (hoffentlich hält er noch so lange),
> dann fahr ich damit mal zu den Neustadter Dirts



kannste vergessen  da kannste nämlich nicht mim auto fahren. und 2. isses umzaunt


----------



## Levty (29. Februar 2008)

"Guten Tag, Zimmermann hier, brauche einen Abschleppdienst, habe leider 3 von 4 Rädern verloren. Ist ein Ford Escort"
"Wo er steht? Den Trail rauf in NW, erster Waldweg links, dann in in die Schneise rein und dann der Ölspur folgen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (29. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> "Guten Tag, Zimmermann hier, brauche einen Abschleppdienst, habe leider 3 von 4 Rädern verloren. Ist ein Ford Escort"
> "Wo er steht? Den Trail rauf in NW, erster Waldweg links, dann in in die Schneise rein und dann der Ölspur folgen"



   

You make my day...


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Februar 2008)

Na gut, dann brauch ich halt nen Presslufthammer und ne Kettensäge,
die Kiste wird "feierlich" verabschiedet, aber erst muss er noch ne Weile halten!


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Februar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> You make my day...



eins wollte ich schon immer mal fragen:

bist du eigentlich mit dem tick hier verwandt?


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Februar 2008)

Nein, sie sehen sich nur ähnlich...
...außer den Muskeln halt


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> eins wollte ich schon immer mal fragen:
> 
> bist du eigentlich mit dem tick hier verwandt?


Darauf beruht zumindest mein Spitzname.  
Der absolute Chaos Held. Blau war ich auch immer in der Zeit als ich den Spitznamen bekommen hatte.


----------



## Levty (29. Februar 2008)

Zimbo, habt ihr ne Bassgitarre oder brauch ich meine eigene?


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Februar 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Darauf beruht zumindest mein Spitzname.
> Der absolute Chaos Held. Blau war ich auch immer in der Zeit als ich den Spitznamen bekommen hatte.



ja - mit ab und an den wirklich philosophischen anklängen. mein lieblingszitat aus der serie: 'no arthur, you haven´t gone insane. you are going sane in an insane world.'


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Februar 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ja - mit ab und an den wirklich philosophischen anklängen. mein lieblingszitat aus der serie: 'no arthur, you haven´t gone insane. you are going sane in an insane world.'


----------



## Andreas 2905 (1. März 2008)

Moin,
das Wetter ist im Moment sehr bescheiden. Bin am überlegen ob ich überhaupt starte. Was macht ihr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (1. März 2008)

ich bleib heut auch im trockenen. die emma wütet heute noch über dem pw. 
viel spaß an die mutigen und schön stahlhelmchen tregen bei den herabstürzenden ästen


----------



## Andreas 2905 (1. März 2008)

Bin auch raus. Muß mein Dach festhalten beim Nachbarn sind grad ein paar Ziegel abgeflogen


----------



## Andreas 2905 (1. März 2008)

Zimbo hat auch abgesagt


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2008)

Also hier, in direkter Nähe zum PW, ist absolut Land unter - Sturm und sintflutartige Regenfälle


----------



## der-tick.de (1. März 2008)

bin gerade aus dem Bett gekrochen, ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt. Hier scheint die Sonne!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. März 2008)

Das ist die Nachttischlampe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (1. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das ist die Nachttischlampe.


Nein, das Licht kommt durchs Fenster. Als wenn, dann muss es die Straßenlaterne sein.


----------



## Levty (1. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das ist die Nachttischlampe.


 

Naja, jetzt ist mein Bike wenigstens sauber, stand die ganze nacht aufm Balkon


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. März 2008)

Den Tip hättest Du vorher raushauen müssen.


----------



## Bastiaan (1. März 2008)

11:01 uhr, meckenheim: akteueller lagebericht; die sonne scheint, der wind hat sich gelegt. der basti geht also schön schlammcatchen


----------



## der-tick.de (1. März 2008)

11.20 Uhr - Ranschbach - Mehrere Dächer beschädigt - Sonnenschein - Tick putzt seine Wohnung - Bikes kommen morgen an die Reihe


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2008)

Also heute ist das Wetter wirklich launisch. Hier 2 Bilder von heute morgen, nicht lange nacheinander aufgenommen...



 



Ist auch jetzt immernoch sonnig und der Sturm hat sich auf gelegentliche Böen reduziert.


----------



## Bastiaan (1. März 2008)

genau so wars im wald auch. erst viel regen. dann strahlender sonnenschein ohne wind. und plötzlich sind dier die äste wieder um die Ohren geflogen.

vorteil: es war schön ruhig im wald. außer 3 nordic walker  und ne sehr nette gruppe wanderer, die sich verlaufen hatte, war niemand im wald unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. März 2008)

Nachdem wir unseren Start 30min nach hinten verlegten hat es Weatherman gut mit uns gemeint. Außer 2 kleineren Schauern megageiles Bikewetter  Von Emma keine Spur. Und Basti.... wir sahen noch weniger Wanderer. Nada, null, nix. Auf dem Lambertskreuz nur 6 Gäste Das war vielleicht eine schnelle Bedienung. 
@ Andreas. Hoffentlich hat dein Haus noch alle Ziegel.


----------



## Bastiaan (1. März 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Nachdem wir unseren Start 30min nach hinten verlegten hat es Weatherman gut mit uns gemeint. Außer 2 kleineren Schauern megageiles Bikewetter  Von Emma keine Spur. Und Basti.... wir sahen noch weniger Wanderer. Nada, null, nix. Auf dem Lambertskreuz nur 6 Gäste Das war vielleicht eine schnelle Bedienung.
> @ Andreas. Hoffentlich hat dein Haus noch alle Ziegel.



tsja aufm eckkopf war auch nichts los.... "wetter bedingt am 1. und 2. märz geschlossen" stand unten am parkplatz.
das wetter war heut aber in der tat perfekt zum biken. ich musste aber 2 mal über einen, in dieser nacht, umgefallenen baum klettern. und 1 mal hab ich noch en riesenast von der waldautobahn entfernt


----------



## Zelle (2. März 2008)

In Bremerhaven auf'm Deich war auch nix los ... lag wohl an Hochwasser und Sturm, dass keiner draußen war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (2. März 2008)

nabend die herren,

die trails um die rietburg, ludwigsturm, schänzelturm sind frei, kaum spuren von der emma.
meine wenigkeit hat die "himmelsleiter" am hüttenbrunnen sehr wörtlich genommen nach der feststellung dass michelin hot s auf nassen wurzeln schlecht bremst, traf ich die entscheidung mich im untergrund festzukrallen. endergebniss: verdrehter finger, blitzeblau.


----------



## Zelle (2. März 2008)

zena schrieb:


> nabend die herren,
> 
> die trails um die rietburg, ludwigsturm, schänzelturm sind frei, kaum spuren von der emma.
> meine wenigkeit hat die "himmelsleiter" am hüttenbrunnen sehr wörtlich genommen nach der feststellung dass michelin hot s auf nassen wurzeln schlecht bremst, traf ich die entscheidung mich im untergrund festzukrallen. endergebniss: verdrehter finger, blitzeblau.



Hoffentlich leidet der Haushalt da nicht drunter! Putzen und so geht noch?

*Gute Besserung!*


----------



## face-to-ground (2. März 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> In Bremerhaven auf'm Deich war auch nix los ... lag wohl an Hochwasser und Sturm, dass keiner draußen war



wird zeit, daß du aufhörst, der alten heimat hinterherzutrauern


----------



## iTom (2. März 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Hoffentlich leidet der Haushalt da nicht drunter! Putzen und so geht noch?
> 
> *Gute Besserung!*



Ja, gute Besserung.

Putzen wäre aber nicht das Entscheidende, ....Mann... is wichtiger


----------



## strandi (2. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wird zeit, daß du aufhörst, der alten heimat hinterherzutrauern



den norden vergisst man nie!
nordisch by nature


----------



## Levty (2. März 2008)

Hey Zena, gute Besserung!
Als Tipp aus dem Kletterbereich: Wenn der Finger wehtut, ihn in die richtige Position bringen und 3 Schichten Tape an die Gelenke  Dann kannste weitermachen! (Besen, Wischmopp, usw. )


----------



## zena (3. März 2008)

ihr seid sehr liebenswert 
die bänder am kleinen  finger sind abgerissen, nix dramatisches. hab jetzt mal ne feste schiene, nach einer woche hoffentlich getapet und nach spätestens 2 wochen wieder abfahren solange einhändiges rollentraining.
keine sorge zelle, putzen und backen geht noch. nur beim anziehen gibts probleme. zum glück darf ich aber daheim nackich rumlaufen


----------



## Zelle (3. März 2008)

zena schrieb:


> (...)zum glück darf ich aber daheim nackich rumlaufen


*Dürfen*? Das heißt es steht Dir frei?  

Hoffentlich lesen meine Frauen nicht mit, nicht dass die noch irgendwelche Rechte einfodern. Kostet ja alles Geld, wenn man noch mehr Klamotten waschen lassen muss. Letzt wollten die schonmal was anziehen oder wenigstens die Heizung an haben ... aber ein paar an Hals und dann war Ruhe!


----------



## zena (3. März 2008)

ach was, du hast mehrere frauen? du armer, kein wunder dass du kein geld hast für richtiges bike keine heizung, keine klammotten und keine rechte für die damen? ich wusste gar nicht dass in fronkedaal es so einen elitären club gibt 

...mir ist sooooo langweilig ich glaub ich lern einrad fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. März 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ...mir ist sooooo langweilig ich glaub ich lern einrad fahren



Dann arbeite mal eine traillastige Tagestour von DÜW bis zur Rietburg aus. 
Auch von meiner Seite aus gute Besserung. Den kleinen Finger brauchst du ja sowieso nicht.... außer vielleicht zum Nasebohren und so etwas macht FRAU nicht


----------



## Zelle (3. März 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ach was, du hast mehrere frauen? du armer, kein wunder dass du kein geld hast für richtiges bike keine heizung, keine klammotten und keine rechte für die damen? ich wusste gar nicht dass in fronkedaal es so einen elitären club gibt


Die kosten im Unterhalt fast nix so lange sie gut funktionieren, ich tausche die immer rechtzeitig aus, bevor Kosten auf mich zukommen. Neben all den Hausarbeiten die sie erledigen produzieren sie zum Beispiel durch ihre Körperwärme eine ausreichende Temperatur in der Bude. Bei Pokerabende dienen sie als super Luftreiniger. 5 Frauen inhalieren ca. 7 m³ Zigarrenqualm über den Abend verteilt. Außerdem kann man sie auch super als Aufsteller an die Straße stellen, um Marmelade und ähnliches zu verkaufen! 



zena schrieb:


> ...mir ist sooooo langweilig ich glaub ich lern einrad fahren


Würde ich jetzt auch glatt machen ... aber wenn dann mein Chef reinkommt


----------



## donnersberger (3. März 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ...mir ist sooooo langweilig ich glaub ich lern einrad fahren



Hi 10a, falls Du keins hast, ab Donnerstag gibt's eins im LIDL


----------



## iTom (3. März 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ach was, du hast mehrere frauen? du armer, kein wunder dass du kein geld hast für richtiges bike keine heizung, keine klammotten und keine rechte für die damen? ich wusste gar nicht dass in fronkedaal es so einen elitären club gibt
> 
> ...mir ist sooooo langweilig ich glaub ich lern einrad fahren



Wäre das nichts bei Langeweile:


----------



## eL (3. März 2008)

ich seh schon ich brauch mich hier nich mehr kümmern

zelle macht dit schon


----------



## zena (3. März 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Die kosten im Unterhalt fast nix so lange sie gut funktionieren, ich tausche die immer rechtzeitig aus, bevor Kosten auf mich zukommen. Neben all den Hausarbeiten die sie erledigen produzieren sie zum Beispiel durch ihre Körperwärme eine ausreichende Temperatur in der Bude. Bei Pokerabende dienen sie als super Luftreiniger. 5 Frauen inhalieren ca. 7 m³ Zigarrenqualm über den Abend verteilt. Außerdem kann man sie auch super als Aufsteller an die Straße stellen, um Marmelade und ähnliches zu verkaufen!
> 
> 
> Würde ich jetzt auch glatt machen ... aber wenn dann mein Chef reinkommt



du bist ja ein sehr praktisch denkender junger mann aus dieser sicht habe ich die existenzberechtigung der weiblichen art noch nicht betrachtet und was heißt hier "ähnliches zu verkaufen"? ich möcht gar nicht wissen was du beruflich machst second-hand-frauenhandel kommt der sache schon sehr nahe 

unser oberscheriff muss hier endlich einschreiten  wo ist die polizei wenn sie gebraucht wird?

@wolfi: traillastige Tour ausarbeiten? klar...für einhandbremser oder 9-finger-fahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (3. März 2008)

eL schrieb:


> ich seh schon ich brauch mich hier nich mehr kümmern
> 
> zelle macht dit schon



nö...deine zeit ist rum, der nachwuchs macht dir das revier streitig der könig der löwen muss sich nun anstrengen um mitzuhalten


----------



## zena (3. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wäre das nichts bei Langeweile:



schon erledigt...hast du noch was zu bügeln?


----------



## pfalz (3. März 2008)

> Dann arbeite mal eine traillastige Tagestour von DÜW bis zur Rietburg aus.



Au ja.. 

Guuude Besserung aus dem Norden


----------



## eL (3. März 2008)

es kommt der tag im leben eines mannes da muss man seine weisheiten und tugenden an die jüngere generation weitergeben um in ihrem geiste weiterzuleben um dadurch unsterblichkeit zu erlangen.

Als großes bespiel erinnere ich an den scharlatan der vor gut 2000jahren den fischerverein gegründet hat und dessen obervorstand ein muffti aus bayern geworden ist.

p.s. nimm die blumen lieber wieder mit "isch ahbe garkeine vase"


----------



## zena (3. März 2008)

eL schrieb:


> es kommt der tag im leben eines mannes da muss man seine weisheiten und tugenden an die jüngere generation weitergeben um in ihrem geiste weiterzuleben um dadurch unsterblichkeit zu erlangen.



      
keine sorge eL, den platz in unserem geiste hast du sicher  
mann freu ich mich auf den tag wo ich so richtig alzheimer krieg


----------



## Zelle (3. März 2008)

zena schrieb:


> du bist ja ein sehr praktisch denkender junger mann aus dieser sicht habe ich die existenzberechtigung der weiblichen art noch nicht betrachtet


Woraus sollte sich die Existensberechtigung auch sonst ergeben? Dummes Zeug reden und Autos kaputt fahren kann es ja kaum sein! 



zena schrieb:


> (...)second-hand-frauenhandel kommt der sache schon sehr nahe


Wir bevorzugen "An und Verkauf für biologische und vielfälltig einsetzbare Unterhaltungsgeräte mit vielen Funktionsstörungen" (Für Frauen)


----------



## Levty (3. März 2008)

eL schrieb:


> Als großes bespiel erinnere ich an den scharlatan der vor gut 2000jahren den fischerverein gegründet hat und dessen obervorstand ein muffti aus bayern geworden ist.


Pfui, Frevel! Der Mann hat uns doch von unseren Sünden befreit!


----------



## eL (4. März 2008)

zena schrieb:


> mann freu ich mich auf den tag wo ich so richtig alzheimer krieg



dann könntest du mich jeden tag neu kennenlernen
das wird heiß


----------



## el Zimbo (4. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Pfui, Frevel! Der Mann hat uns doch von unseren Sünden befreit!



...mich nicht - wir reden doch vom Latten-Karl, oder?  

@Zena:
Die Tour sollst du mit dem Einrad fahren, da reicht eine Hand am Sattel.
Vielleicht triffst du an der Rietburg die Einrad-Family - R.E.S.P.E.C.T. nochmal an die...
Und natürlich auch schnelle Genesung von mir an dich!

@Zelle:
du wirst mir immer sympathischer...


----------



## face-to-ground (4. März 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ach was, du hast mehrere frauen? du armer, kein wunder dass du kein geld hast für richtiges bike keine heizung, keine klammotten und keine rechte für die damen? *ich wusste gar nicht dass in fronkedaal es so einen elitären club gibt *...mir ist sooooo langweilig ich glaub ich lern einrad fahren




hmm...da du anscheinend nicht aus der gegend bist: neu-ft´ler haben exakt 3 monate zeit, sich zu akklimatisieren. wenn das dann mit den frauen net klappt, fliegen die. ich hab zelle ein paar anschublektionen gegeben, aber der wusste schon selbst recht genau, wie das dann geht. musste nur die anfänglichen hemmungen abbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (5. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hmm...da du anscheinend nicht aus der gegend bist: neu-ft´ler haben exakt 3 monate zeit, sich zu akklimatisieren. wenn das dann mit den frauen net klappt, fliegen die. ich hab zelle ein paar anschublektionen gegeben, aber der wusste schon selbst recht genau, wie das dann geht. musste nur die anfänglichen hemmungen abbauen


Das stimmt. Es war wirklich eine Umstellung. Bei uns im Norden habe ich Frauen noch verehrt und sie als wertvolle Wesen unserer Gesellschaft betrachtet. Nun weiß ich das sowas völliger Blödsinn ist. Sie sind Gebrauchsgegenstände wie alle anderen Dinge auch, z. B. Klobürsten. Wobei Klobürsten nicht ständige Funktionsstörungen haben und auch nicht immer so rumzicken!


----------



## el Zimbo (6. März 2008)

Mir ist gerade so nach Samstag 10:00 Uhr in Maikammer...


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade so nach Samstag 10:00 Uhr in Maikammer...


So da hinten am Wanderparklatz direkt hinter dem Ortsausgang? Und dann? Kalmit, Hochberg, Hohe Loog?


----------



## el Zimbo (6. März 2008)

Ist das so wichtig?
Es gibt noch keine genaue Planung...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> So da hinten am Wanderparklatz direkt hinter dem Ortsausgang? Und dann? Kalmit, Hochberg, Hohe Loog?



Geplant ist der Landauer Weinstraßenradwanderweg mit idyllischem Blick auf die Rheinebene


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2008)

naja... relativ... Ach Nadja wird schon auf Ihre Kosten kommen.


----------



## iTom (6. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> naja... relativ... Ach Nadja wird schon auf Ihre Kosten kommen.



Ist Deine Nadja etwa eine Trail-Nymphomanin?   Nimmt sie jeden Weg den sie nehmen kann, oder hat sie ihre Ansprüche


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. März 2008)

Wenn sie wenigsten etwas aus sich machen würde. Aber nein, dreckig, ungepflegt keine Spur von Style. Weiß nicht was der Tick an ihr findet. Aber wahrscheinlich ist die Garantie abgelaufen und jetzt hat er eine Art Lebensvertrag


----------



## el Zimbo (6. März 2008)

Hey, langsam alter Mann - nix gegen schmutzige Fahrräder!
Hat ja nicht jeder die Zeit zum Putzen...oder ne Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2008)

Also meine Nadja ist extrem Aspruchsvoll. Die steht nicht auf Blümchen... Äh... Blümchentrails. Das muss schon rocken. Sie mag es wenns hart zur Sache geht.  
Und das sie nicht so auf ihr äußeres achtet... hmm... Ich sag nur, es kommt auf die inneren Werte an! Und da kann sie so einiges vorweisen!  
Außerdem duscht sie schon regelmäßig. Nur macht sie sich schneller wieder dreckig als das duschen dauerte...


----------



## iTom (6. März 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wenn sie wenigsten etwas aus sich machen würde. Aber nein, dreckig, ungepflegt keine Spur von Style. Weiß nicht was der Tick an ihr findet. Aber wahrscheinlich ist die Garantie abgelaufen und jetzt hat er eine Art Lebensvertrag



Das Fahrgestell ist doch nicht so schlecht, aber ich wüßte nicht wohin mit so langen FederBEINEN. Sind das 2m, oder 2,50m ich kann es nicht auf anhieb erkennen


----------



## iTom (6. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also meine Nadja ist extrem Aspruchsvoll. Die steht nicht auf Blümchen... Äh... Blümchentrails. Das muss schon rocken. Sie mag es wenns hart zur Sache geht.
> Und das sie nicht so auf ihr äußeres achtet... hmm... Ich sag nur, es kommt auf die inneren Werte an! Und da kann sie so einiges vorweisen!
> Außerdem duscht sie schon regelmäßig. Nur macht sie sich schneller wieder dreckig als das duschen dauerte...



Warum duschen? So 2-3 Sprünge, so richtig hart ran genommen, und der Dreck fällt wieder ab...

Einmal im Frühjahr und einmal im Spätjahr richtig duschen, das muß reichen


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das Fahrgestell ist doch nicht so schlecht, aber ich wüßte nicht wohin mit so langen FederBEINEN. Sind das 2m, oder 2,50m ich kann es nicht auf anhieb erkennen


Ihre Arme sind 2(d)m und ihre Beine 2,2(d)m. Das ist ja der Grund warum sie auf so rauen Sex steht...


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Warum duschen? So 2-3 Sprünge, so richtig hart ran genommen, und der Dreck fällt wieder ab...
> 
> Einmal im Frühjahr und einmal im Spätjahr richtig duschen, das muß reichen


Nene... In der Bikeparksaison duscht sie teilweise zwei mal am Tag!


----------



## iTom (6. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ihre Arme sind 2(d)m und ihre Beine 2,2(d)m. Das ist ja der Grund warum sie auf so rauen Sex steht...



So S2-Sex, S3-Sex oder gar S5-Sex? Nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (6. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nene... In der Bikeparksaison duscht sie teilweise zwei mal am Tag!



Nun ja, mein Neutrum (leider kein Geschlecht erkennbar ) ist in diesem Falle zum Glück recht anspruchslos. Habe ich wahrscheinlich einen guten Treffer gelandet.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> So S2-Sex, S3-Sex oder gar S5-Sex? Nicht schlecht


Das was die macht, findest du in der Singletrailskala nicht.  
Aber so groß wie sie ist, ist es technisch schon sehr schwer mehr als S3 zu machen. 
(Nicht das ich das etwa mit einem anderen Bike könnte, never)


----------



## Levty (6. März 2008)




----------



## one track mind (6. März 2008)

ich glaub ihr habt alle argen samenstau...


----------



## iTom (6. März 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> ich glaub ihr habt alle argen samenstau...



Einen Fahrradtechnischen vielleicht schon. Nicht immer spielt das Wetter mit, wenn der Ausritt erfolgen soll...Wobei der SA ja recht akzeptabel werden soll...und da staut sich dann schon etwas an


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hey, langsam alter Mann - nix gegen schmutzige Fahrräder!
> Hat ja nicht jeder die Zeit zum Putzen...oder ne Frau



Oder einen Gartenschlauch


----------



## el Zimbo (7. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade so nach Samstag 10:00 Uhr in Maikammer...



...ich find's auch äußerst sinnvol, dass meine Eltern den Gartenschlauch im Winter abklemmen,
da brauch ich ihn doch em ehesten. Im Sommer wird das Bike ja nicht ganz so dreckig.
Manche Eltern denken einfach nicht mit - und dann beschweren sie sich noch,
wenn der Sohn zu selten zu Besuch kommt...


----------



## der-tick.de (7. März 2008)

Ich hab keinen Samenstau... Ich geh mit Nadja jetzt in den Wald und mache schlimme unanständige Sachen mit ihr...


----------



## el Zimbo (7. März 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß - sieht die neue Lackierung von Nadja so ähnlich aus?






...und deswegen haben viele Biker Probleme mit Frauen:






Samstag 10:00 Uhr in Maikammer steht immer noch,
falls hier jemand reinschaut und es übersehen hat...


----------



## Don Stefano (7. März 2008)

Hab's gleich beim ersten Mal gesehen und werd' mit Knofi zusammen anreisen. Bei der Reklame, die du hier machtst, kömmer dann ja 2-3 Gruppen aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (7. März 2008)

Schitt - soeben hat sich ein Käufer für meine Kawa gemeldet, natürlich kann er nur Samstag Mittag  - aber ich melde mich wegen Sonntag.

Güße
Franz


----------



## zena (7. März 2008)

man merkt der frühling erwacht und beiläufig auch manche abartigen fantasien des herrn tick es wär zeit dass deine freundin aus neuseeland wieder da ist 
wegen morgen muss ich behinderungstechnisch passen. ich versuch es rüttelfrei auf asphalt. 
bis sonntag ess ich noch paar arnica-globuli und traumeel dragees und hoffe dass dan was geht. schnell hoch und gemütlich runner 
ach...da bin ich hier wohl im falschen thread 

grüße die 9a


----------



## der-tick.de (7. März 2008)

zena schrieb:


> man merkt der frühling erwacht und beiläufig auch manche abartigen fantasien des herrn tick es wär zeit dass deine freundin aus neuseeland wieder da ist
> wegen morgen muss ich behinderungstechnisch passen. ich versuch es rüttelfrei auf asphalt.
> bis sonntag ess ich noch paar arnica-globuli und traumeel dragees und hoffe dass dan was geht. schnell hoch und gemütlich runner
> ach...da bin ich hier wohl im falschen thread
> ...


hi zena!
Ich bin derzeit wieder solo.   Hab aber was für den Beischlaf.  
Ich fliege trotzdem im Mai wieder nach NZ. 

Diese Fantasien mit Nadja sind aber so alt, wie ich Bike. Da kann keine Frau dazwischen kommen. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung ein guter Tag mit Nadja ist besser als realer Sex (So jeder 3.-5. Biketag).  

Da kommen jetzt wieder die Leute und behaupten ich hätte noch nie guten Sex gehabt. Glaub ich zwar nicht, aber Frau darf mich gern versuchen mich vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen.  

Dir Zena, auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## face-to-ground (7. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> hi zena!
> Ich bin derzeit wieder solo.   Hab aber was für den Beischlaf.
> Ich fliege trotzdem im Mai wieder nach NZ.
> 
> ...



das war viel zu offensichtlich....


----------



## zena (7. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> hi zena!
> Ich bin derzeit wieder solo.   Hab aber was für den Beischlaf.


na dann bin ich aber beruhigt, schlaf ist zum wachsen sehr wichtig 


der-tick.de schrieb:


> Diese Fantasien mit Nadja sind aber so alt, wie ich Bike. Da kann keine Frau dazwischen kommen. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung ein guter Tag mit Nadja ist besser als realer Sex (So jeder 3.-5. Biketag).
> Da kommen jetzt wieder die Leute und behaupten ich hätte noch nie guten Sex gehabt. Glaub ich zwar nicht, aber Frau darf mich gern versuchen mich vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen.


tja wenn du so hohe erwartungen an die frauen hast dann wirst du einsam sterben mit deiner nadja kann keine frau mithalten ...und hör nicht drauf was irgendwelche leute behaupten 
nie die hoffnung aufgeben, eine (dirt)prinzessin liegt auch für dich irgendwo bereit musst du langsamer fahren und gut guckn


----------



## el Zimbo (7. März 2008)

Na wenn das so wäre, müsste es für jeden Biker eine Bikerin geben.
Das ist statistisch absolut ausgeschlossen...

Schönes Wochenende - ich wechsel jetzt den Arbeitsplatz


----------



## zena (7. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na wenn das so wäre, müsste es für jeden Biker eine Bikerin geben.
> Das ist statistisch absolut ausgeschlossen...
> 
> Schönes Wochenende - ich wechsel jetzt den Arbeitsplatz



ich bin optimistisch es gibt für JEDEN biker eine bikerin (auch wenn die nie in ihrem leben ihr talent entdecken wird) 

ja kurbel mal die wirtschaft an


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> one track mind schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich glaub ihr habt alle argen samenstau...
> ...


Und was für einen! Ich saß heute vor genau 6 Wochen zum letzten mal aufm Bike  aber die Sterne stehen gut! In ca. 6 Wochen kommt der Nagel raus und dann hab ich wieder volle Sport-Freigabe  Portes ich komme!! 




zena schrieb:


> ... arnica-globuli ...


Die Futter ich zusammen mit Symphytum schon seit 6 Wochen... scheint aber geholfen zu haben 


Euch allen dieses WE viel Spass und gutes Wetter!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Da kann keine Frau dazwischen kommen. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung ein guter Tag mit Nadja ist besser als realer Sex (So jeder 3.-5. Biketag).



Also Dein Geschmack ist ja schon sehr speziell. Schon allein der Spacerturm würde mich abschrecken.  

Aber du hast recht, Sex wird überbewertet - vor allem von Frauen.  Aber da fehlen vielleicht auch die Vergleichsalternativen, von wegen Küche - Kirche - Käfig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (8. März 2008)

Danke Zimbo für die Tour.  
Sorry für mein generve zu Anfag. Und dann meine Extrawurst...

Was ich jetzt weiß, Pfälzer Bratwürste sind die beste Medizin!


----------



## el Zimbo (10. März 2008)

...gärngäschäh!  

Ich wusste nicht, dass Wurst jetzt sooo viel Antibiotika beinhaltet;
da hab ich in den Jahren als Vegetarier wohl doch nicht alles mitgekriegt.


----------



## der-tick.de (10. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...gärngäschäh!
> 
> Ich wusste nicht, dass Wurst jetzt sooo viel Antibiotika beinhaltet;
> da hab ich in den Jahren als Vegetarier wohl doch nicht alles mitgekriegt.


Naja... war nur ein kurzzeitiger Schub. Abends lag ich schon Flach und lieg jetzt auch nur im Bett...


----------



## Zelle (10. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Naja... war nur ein kurzzeitiger Schub. Abends lag ich schon Flach und lieg jetzt auch nur im Bett...


Weichei!  Nichtmals einen anständigen Flachköpper von der Treppe gemacht, und am rumheulen!


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2008)

...und wie geht's deinem Hämatom und dem Bremshebel?

Im Bett liegen würd ich jetzt auch gerne - vorrausgesetzt ohne Fieber.


----------



## Zelle (11. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und wie geht's deinem Hämatom und dem Bremshebel?


Meinen Hämatomen geht es gut, besser als dem Bremshebel. Glücklicherweise ist an meinem Spruch was dran: "Körperteile wachsen nach, Fahrradteile muss man teuer kaufen". Lieber wäre mir aber, wenn nur der erste Teil des Spruches stimmen würde. So ein Bremshebel ist schweineteuer. Arm und Bein sind am nachwachsen  ... werde aber am Wochenende bestimmt noch nicht wieder einsatzbereit sein, kann mit meinem Arm momentan nicht viel machen, wird also Zeit das er abgestoßen wird und der neue Arm aus dem Körper wächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2008)

Na jetzt tu mal nicht so - bis zum Wochenende geht das wieder!

Denn mal Gute Besserung an euch Kranke und Verletzte...


----------



## Zelle (11. März 2008)

Wäre ja kein Thema, was das Körperliche Angeht. Kann ja auch mit einem Arm fahren  Doof nur, dass ausgerechnet der Bremshebel kaputt ist, wo der Arm funktioniert ... wäre also einhändig ohne Bremsen, nicht das es eine Herausforderung darstellen würde, aber ich will ja auch nicht angeben


----------



## der-tick.de (11. März 2008)

Jetzt pinz net rum... Den Bremshebel kannst zur Not austauschen. Ich kann seit Monaten mein rechtes Handgelenk nicht richtig belasten. Hab bei manchen Fahrmanövern tierisch schmerzen. Und Jammer ich? NEIN!  

Nur ist ne Grippe uncool, wenn man nach 50 Metern uphill vom Bike kippt.  
Ansonsten macht mir die Grippe auch nix aus...


----------



## Zelle (11. März 2008)

Nicht jeder ist so ein harter Kerl wie Du  Was ich von mir gegeben habe ist aber doch auch kein Jammern oder? Jammer ist für mich sowas in der Art, den Verfasser gebe ich hier mal nicht bekannt um ihn nicht bloßzustellen:


> Abends lag ich schon Flach und lieg jetzt auch nur im Bett...


  

Bremshebel tauschen wäre eine feine Ssache, falls jemand einen passenden rumliegen hat (Magura Marta SL 07 links kompatibel) nehme ich den gerne für einige Euros. Neu kostet der aber 170 Euro. Oder nur die Carbon-Hebel ohne das drumherum für 166 Euro das Paar. Ist mir momentan zu viel Geld, da ich ja auch guter Dinge bin das dass Votec nächste Woche kommt und bezahlt werden will.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. März 2008)

Mensch Zimbo wo fährst du den, dass die Leute einfach von den Bikes stürzen  
Mal eine gute Besserung von mir in die Runde geschissen.  Zelle du musst lernen auch mit "Masse" am Bike zu fahren. Und Tick jetzt fang nicht an wie ein Seerosengießer


----------



## face-to-ground (11. März 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Nicht jeder ist so ein harter Kerl wie Du  Was ich von mir gegeben habe ist aber doch auch kein Jammern oder? Jammer ist für mich sowas in der Art, den Verfasser gebe ich hier mal nicht bekannt um ihn nicht bloßzustellen:
> 
> 
> 
> Bremshebel tauschen wäre eine feine Ssache, falls jemand einen passenden rumliegen hat (Magura Marta SL 07 links kompatibel) nehme ich den gerne für einige Euros. Neu kostet der aber 170 Euro. Oder nur die Carbon-Hebel ohne das drumherum für 166 Euro das Paar. Ist mir momentan zu viel Geld, da ich ja auch guter Dinge bin das dass Votec nächste Woche kommt und bezahlt werden will.



weichei. nimm halt deinen hammer und richte das. im notfall kannst du den hammer als bremshebel verwenden oder für ganz krasse fälle, mit dem hammer selbst bremsen. zb. ins vorderrad halten o.ä.

gute besserung auch meinerseits


----------



## Zelle (11. März 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Mensch Zimbo wo fährst du den, dass die Leute einfach von den Bikes stürzen
> Mal eine gute Besserung von mir in die Runde geschissen.  Zelle du musst lernen auch mit "Masse" am Bike zu fahren. Und Tick jetzt fang nicht an wie ein Seerosengießer


Danke!  Und auf die Masse warte ich ja schon ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






face-to-ground schrieb:


> weichei. nimm halt deinen hammer und richte das. im notfall kannst du den hammer als bremshebel verwenden oder für ganz krasse fälle, mit dem hammer selbst bremsen. zb. ins vorderrad halten o.ä.
> 
> gute besserung auch meinerseits


Meine Mechaniker-Kenntnisse mit der Flex, oder wie ihr sagt: Hammer, sind da leider am Ende. Carbon mit dem Hammer wieder zusammenfügen kann ich leider noch nicht. Natürlich habe ich es versucht, jetzt habe ich ein Schälchen voller Kohlenstoff. Bremsen mit dem Hammer ... klar das geht! Werde nachher mal ein bisschen üben, damit ich das mit der Dosierung dieser Bremse bis zum Wochenende raus habe!  ... Und Danke!


----------



## der-tick.de (11. März 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Danke!  Und auf die Masse warte ich ja schon ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Carbon mit Kunstharz musst du doch bloß auf weniger als 500°C erhitzen zum zusammenschmieden! Also hau mal ein wenig fester zu!!!


----------



## Flugrost (11. März 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Bremsen mit dem Hammer ... klar das geht! Werde nachher mal ein bisschen üben, damit ich das mit der Dosierung dieser Bremse bis zum Wochenende raus habe!  ... Und Danke!



Ich empfehle dir diese Bremse - einhändig zu bedienen, digital und für 19,90ulen schwer erschwinglich. Weicheier machen sich ein Bungeeseil dran. Ich hingegen finde den etwas härteren Druckpunkt interessanter...


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...von mir in die Runde *geschissen*.


Du bist eklig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (11. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir diese Bremse - einhändig zu bedienen, digital und für 19,90ulen schwer erschwinglich. Weicheier machen sich ein Bungeeseil dran. Ich hingegen finde den etwas härteren Druckpunkt interessanter...


Endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiger Beitrag  ... wurde auch Zeit das Du wieder da bist!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du bist eklig!



UPS


----------



## der-tick.de (12. März 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> UPS


ja, du hast recht, UPS liefert jeden Scheiß.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ja, du hast recht, UPS liefert jeden Scheiß.


Sind die deshalb braun?


----------



## der-tick.de (12. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sind die deshalb braun?


du meinst, das färbt ab? Mag schon sein...


----------



## el Zimbo (12. März 2008)

Wenn ihr denkt, UPS wär schei$$e, dann bestellt mal was mit GLS...
Falls euer Paket ankommt isses mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit beschädigt.  

Mit UPS hab ich als Kunde nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Zelle (12. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn ihr denkt, UPS wär schei$$e, dann bestellt mal was mit GLS...
> Falls euer Paket ankommt isses mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit beschädigt.
> 
> Mit UPS hab ich als Kunde nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht...



Was ist eigentlich genau Dein Job bei GLS ... Pakete kaputt haun?


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn ihr denkt, UPS wär schei$$e, dann bestellt mal was mit GLS...
> Falls euer Paket ankommt isses mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit beschädigt.


Mein Dämpfer wurde mit GLS verschickt -> knappe Woche Lieferzeit  Zum Glück wurde meine Gabel heute per DPD verschickt, die ist spätestens übermorgen da.


BTW: hat von euch schonmal jemand einen Swampthing oder Muddy Marry (oder vergleichbares) gefahren? Überlege, ob sowas als Option für nasse Böden (hauptsächlich für Park/Portes) Sinn macht. Letztes Jahr in Portes bin ich mit meinen Diesel ordentlich rumgerutscht. Habe jetzt die Minion 1-ply drauf zumindest für vorne ist aber eine Betty geplant und frage mich, ob die bei so Zuständen auch überfordert wären


----------



## el Zimbo (12. März 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich genau Dein Job bei GLS ... Pakete kaputt haun?



Nee, aber die kaputten Pakete durch die Gegend tragen (schön, wenn was ausläuft),
entsprechend bearbeiten und ggf. zurück zum Versender schicken,
das gehört mit zu meinen Aufgaben in dem Saftladen.
Dazu gehört auch, mir das Gemeckere von den Fahrern anzuhören, weil die Empfänger alle A-löcher sind,
und es gehört auch dazu, mir die Beschwerden der Kunden anzuhören, die ihr Paket dann letztendlich selbst abholen,
oder dies zumindest gerne täten (oft werden sie falsch informiert und fahren bis zu 40 km ohne das Paket zu erhalten)


...für Landau ist das Karlsruher Depot zuständig - da weiß ich nix.
Aber oft bringen die Fahrer Pakete zurück, ohne eine Benachrichtigung zu hinterlassen.
Wenn sie die aber nachträglich schreiben und den Durchschlag abgeben kriegen sie keinen Stress;
du hast dann allerdings schon den ersten Zustellversuch verpasst, ohne was davon zu wissen...

Ich glaub ich werd irgendwann mal nen Comic mit nem Kollegen raus bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (12. März 2008)

Gegen den Diesel ist auf feuchter Erde sogar der Fatal Bert eine Offenbarung. Swampthing in 2.5 ist etwa so breit wie MM in 2.35, welcher aber leichter ist und besser rollt, also etwas allroundiger ist.


----------



## der-tick.de (12. März 2008)

Ich hab niemals behauptet das UPS Schei$$e wäre! Es ging nur darum was sie ab und an Transportieren müssen und was in den Paketen ist, dafür können sie ja kaum was...  

@Smubob: Red doch gleich mit mir! 
EIn Muddy Marry ist ein DH Reifen, der auch ein wenig Feuchtigkeit ab kann. In Schlamm taugt der aber nicht wirklich viel. Ganz zuu schweigen von den vielen Karkassenproblemen. Das hat Schwalbe nämlich immer noch nicht so richtig im Griff. 
Der Big Betty ist meines Erachtens schon ein wenig besser, den bin ich letzte Saison immer in Hahnenklee bei Regen gefahren und war mit zufrieden. Geht aber sicher um Welten besser! Dann brauchst du nen Wet Scream oder Swamthing oder eben Regenreifen von anderen Herstellern. Dabei müssen die Stollen lang sein, das Profil offen und der Reifen schmal. Dann versinkt der nämlich gut im Schlamm und baut dadurch Gripp auf. Sobalds trocken wird, ist die Gummimischung von den meisten Schlammreifen aber zu hart um guten Gripp zu haben. 

Von Maxxis Minion und Highroller kann ich nur eine schlechte Sache erwähnen und das ist der extrem schmale Grenzbereich. Eben hast du noch Gripp und im nächsten Moment flutscht dir das Ding richtig weg. Da liebe ich meine Michelin DH16 und Big Bettys, die gehen erstmal langsam ins Driften über (auch wenn früher als Maxxis) und sind dadurch für mich kontrollierbarer. 

Also ich werde bei meinen Big Betty GG vorn bleiben (Für alle Strecken außer Wildbad).


----------



## one track mind (12. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werd irgendwann mal nen Comic mit nem Kollegen raus bringen...



bin ich mit dabei. ich hab auch mal bei so nem verein gearbeitet. aber als fahrer. am meisten hab ich mich über die kommisionäre aufgeregt, die keinen plan haben, wie lange man wohin braucht und einem dann total irrwitzige touren zusammenbasteln. ich würd den comic "pedal to the metal" nennen.


----------



## el Zimbo (12. März 2008)

"pedal to the metal"  

...die meisten GLS-Fahrer fahren wie die Geisteskranken!
Ein Wunder, dass es im letzten Jahr vorm Depot nur eine Beinahe-Überfahrung eines Passanten gab,
und einmal ist ein Fahrer direkt gegenüber der Hofeinfahrt in ein parkendes Auto gerauscht...

@Smubob:
Die meisten Leute, die ich kenne fahren entweder "Ganzjahresreifen", oder sie lieben den Swampthing.
Über die Muddy Mary hab ich eher schlechtes gehört.

Und jetzt ab ins Techik-Forum!  
(hier wird gespamt oder Tourenplanung betrieben)


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2008)

@ Stefano: Ja, im Nassen ist der Diesel furchtbar, scheint bei Conti generell so zu sein, aber der ist eh Geschichte. Genau die Marry in 2,35 hatte ich auch im Visier, die 2.5er würde hinten wahrscheinlich eh nicht passen. Kannst du die generell empfehlen? Vergleich zur Betty...?


@ Tick: Du meinst, dass eine Marry im Nassen kein großer Vorteil gegenüber Minion/Betty wäre...? Ein Satz Bettys (GG+3C) ist eh schon bestellt, die krieg ich notfalls gleich wieder los, wenn sie mir nicht liegen. Genau das komische Verhalten im Gerenzbereich gefällt mir beim Minion F auch nicht, hinten hab ich das Problem nicht. Hab mich kurz vor Weihnachten gegen einen Baum genagelt, weil plötzlich vorne der Grip weg war...! 


EDIT: Sorry @ Zimbo, bin schon weg...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. März 2008)

Also seit ich den Minion 2ply, 60a, fahre hat die Rutscherei ein Ende. Auf meine Räder kommen keine Betty`s mehr. Die rutschten mir bei Nässe weg; den Gripp hab ich nur wenn es trocken ist. Und das Gewicht..... Das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert  Hab zu Hause jetzt den 1ply. Ist leichter, kommt auf mein Specialized. @ Lev. Danke für deine Überzeugungskraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (12. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> BTW: hat von euch schonmal jemand einen Swampthing oder Muddy Marry (oder vergleichbares) gefahren?



auf empfehlung vom bumble hab ich mir den swampthing in super tacky auf meine raubkatze gebaut (sowohl vorne als auch hinten ). der grib ist super  sowohl wenn´s trocken ist als auch wenn´s nass ist. nasse wurzeln kein thema. hatte nur auf dem 601 bei den glatten steinen leichte probleme...aber nur leichte! bzw. kann ich ja auch net beurteilen wie das rumgerutsche gewesen wäre mit anderen reifen  habe aber mittlerweile hinten die big betty drin weil es mir zu anstrengend war hinten mit super tacky zu fahren. aber vorne kommt erstmal nix anderes mehr drauf  die skandinavischen wälder sind voll mit fiesen, nasen wurzeln


----------



## der-tick.de (12. März 2008)

@Smubob - Vorne würde ich unbedingt den GG fahren, der hat doch noch spürbar mehr Gripp!

@Wolfmann: 60a????  
Und der soll mehr Gripp haben als ein Big Betty? Du hast dir vorn nicht zufällig die ORC Mischung drauf gezogen gehabt, dann kann ich das noch irgendwie verstehen, ansonsten decken sich da meine Erfahrungen nicht mit deinen. Big Betty in GG ist wesentlich griffiger als der Minion in 60A, und das in jeder Lebenslage! 

@Strandi: Stimmt in der Super Tacky sollte der auch im trockenen super Gripp haben, ist bei schlamm teoretisch ein wenig schlechter, weil die Stollen mehr verbiegen, aber das ist mal nur Theorie.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du hast dir vorn nicht zufällig die ORC Mischung drauf gezogen


Doch


----------



## el Zimbo (12. März 2008)

Ich hab auch den Minion/High Roller in 60er Mischung vorne drauf gehabt,
die waren alles andere als schlecht - der Unterschied zum 42er ist nicht sehr groß.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Smubob - Vorne würde ich unbedingt den GG fahren, der hat doch noch spürbar mehr Gripp!


Ja, das ist auch so geplant! Hoffe, dass der nicht allzu schlecht rollt.
Meine Minions sind auch 60a, bin mal auf den Unterschied zu den Bettys gespannt.

@ wolfman: fährst du damit auch Touren? Das wär mir glaube ich doch etwas ZU viel Masse...

@ strandi: kommt man mit der weichen Mischung noch vernünftig vorwärts? Oder sind die skandinavischen Wälder auch voll mit Liften...?


----------



## face-to-ground (12. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nee, aber die kaputten Pakete durch die Gegend tragen (schön, wenn was ausläuft),
> entsprechend bearbeiten und ggf. zurück zum Versender schicken,
> das gehört mit zu meinen Aufgaben in dem Saftladen.
> Dazu gehört auch, mir das Gemeckere von den Fahrern anzuhören, weil die Empfänger alle A-löcher sind,
> ...



is doch irgendwie bei allen paketdiensten so - egal wie der name ist. nett, wenn du privat was bekommst, der fahrer das IRGENDWO in der nachbarschaft abgibt und keine benachrichtigung hinterlässt (aus faulheit?) und du wochenlang deinem kram hinterhertelefonierst, bis irgendwann ein nachbar sauer an deiner tür klingelt und dich fragt: 'wann du deinen scheiß abholen magst'.

dienstlich ist das auch so ne sache: zahlst nen saftigen aufpreis, um etwas zeit-/termingerecht zu bekommen, aber der fahrer kommt, wann er will (so hat man halt den eindruck, als kunde  ). wenn du es dann wagst, leicht angesäuert auf den übel lädierten zustand des kartons hinzuweisen (schön, wenn meßgeräte für ein paar 1.000 oder gar 10.000 drin sind)und daß der gute mann um 08:30 MORGENS hätte da sein sollen und nicht erst um 17:00uhr, bist du halt einer von denen:


el Zimbo schrieb:


> Dazu gehört auch, mir das Gemeckere von den Fahrern anzuhören, weil die Empfänger alle A-löcher sind,



so - bitte mehr späm   
im anderen fred reden die über gitarren - auch voll am thema vorbei


----------



## one track mind (12. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> und daß der gute mann um 08:30 MORGENS hätte da sein sollen und nicht erst um 17:00uhr, bist du halt einer von denen:
> 
> 
> so - bitte mehr späm
> im anderen fred reden die über gitarren - auch voll am thema vorbei



genau! denn der fahrer ist selten an so einer verspätung schuld, sondern der kommissionär, der meint er könnte das arbeitsvolumen, das 3 fahrer kaum bewältigen können an einen einzelnen delegieren. und der fährt dann 12 stunden lang wie ein irrer von pontius zu pilatus und muss sich ab mittags von jedem kaffeesaufenden lagerkappo, (dem man nebenbei bemerkt, die schuhe beim laufen  besohlen kann) anhören, dass das paket schon überfällig ist...


----------



## der-tick.de (12. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, das ist auch so geplant! Hoffe, dass der nicht allzu schlecht rollt.
> Meine Minions sind auch 60a, bin mal auf den Unterschied zu den Bettys gespannt.
> 
> @ wolfman: fährst du damit auch Touren? Das wär mir glaube ich doch etwas ZU viel Masse...


Also vorne gehts auf jeden fall, da merkt ich kaum nen unterschied zum Fat Albert beim rollen. Nur eben beim Grip!

Zum Gewicht: Vorne rollen gerade 980g Gummi bei mir und hinten sinds gerade ziemlich genau 1200g (Jeweils mit Schlauch)! Ich komme damit auch knapp 1500hm Touren mit. Im Sommer schaffe ich sicher auch wieder 2000hm. Das ist halt alles ne Frage der Kondition. Und die Minions in 1ply wiegen ja wesentlich weniger.  
Aber ich schleppe gern ein wenig mehr Gummi mit mir rum, statt jedes WE einen Schlauch zu flicken. 

@Wolfmann: Dann ist es auch kein Wunder...


----------



## strandi (12. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ strandi: kommt man mit der weichen Mischung noch vernünftig vorwärts? Oder sind die skandinavischen Wälder auch voll mit Liften...?



auf waldboden rollen die super...aber wehe es geht auf asphalt   da denkt man wirklich man wird festgehalten. wie erwähnt, mir wurd´s zu heftig daher fahre ich die nur noch am vr. aber da sind die super


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, das ist auch so geplant! Hoffe, dass der nicht allzu schlecht rollt.
> Meine Minions sind auch 60a, bin mal auf den Unterschied zu den Bettys gespannt.
> 
> @ wolfman: fährst du damit auch Touren? Das wär mir glaube ich doch etwas ZU viel Masse...
> ...



Also am letzten Berg merke ich schon die Masse. Fahre noch mit den alten 321d Mavic Felgen die auch noch etwas wiegen. Aber es ist alles robust und hält was aus.
Solange ich noch vor dem Tick herfahren kann muss ich nicht wechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2008)

danke für die Infos!


----------



## iTom (12. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ... wieder 2000hm. Das ist halt alles ne Frage der Kondition. ...
> 
> @Wolfmann: Dann ist es auch kein Wunder...



In der Gegend um Leogang kannst Du locker und lässig 5000Hm am Tag machen...

Stichwort: 5-Gondel-Tour


----------



## der-tick.de (13. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> In der Gegend um Leogang kannst Du locker und lässig 5000Hm am Tag machen...
> 
> Stichwort: 5-Gondel-Tour


Bla Bla Bla...

Dann fahre ich nach Laax, Lenzer Heide oder ähnliche Strecken, da schaffe ich 15.000hm / Tag!!!! Aber ich meinte ohne Lift!


----------



## Don Stefano (13. März 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> In der Gegend um Leogang kannst Du locker und lässig 5000Hm am Tag machen...


Ach, so hast du deine HM letztes Jahr zusammen bekommen.


----------



## iTom (13. März 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ach, so hast du deine HM letztes Jahr zusammen bekommen.



Nein, meine sind wirklich erarbeitet. Ich hatte es vor, die 5-Gondel-Tour zu machen. War aber leider etwas zu früh dort und es ist fast keine Seilbahn gefahren, bzw. es war leider noch zu viel Schnee vorhanden. Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die Strecken gut sind. Wenn alle Strecken so sind, wie die, die ich in Leogang gesingletrailt bin, dann kann ich das, ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Flugrost (13. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Bla Bla Bla...
> 
> Dann fahre ich nach Laax, Lenzer Heide oder ähnliche Strecken, da schaffe ich *15.000hm / Tag*!!!! Aber ich meinte ohne Lift!



Wie schaffstes denn bei dem Pensum mit dem Dauerdruckverlust in der Birne klar zu kommen?


----------



## der-tick.de (13. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wie schaffstes denn bei dem Pensum mit dem Dauerdruckverlust in der Birne klar zu kommen?


da herscht doch eh ein Dauervakuum!


----------



## one track mind (13. März 2008)

ausserdem: beim runterfahren steigt der druck ...


----------



## Flugrost (13. März 2008)

...und beim raufshuttlen leert sich das Oberstübchen, ...

Was anderes:
La Palma, der erste Schwung im Fotoalbum.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (13. März 2008)

Hübsche Foddos, aber gibs da auch Trails oder warste dort nur zum Fotografieren?


----------



## Flugrost (13. März 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hübsche Foddos, aber gibs da auch Trails oder warste dort nur zum Fotografieren?



Herzallerliebste Trails sogar - dieses, wie die meisten Fotos sind Trailausblicke.

Edith: Der Haufen im Hintergrund heißt Pico de Birigoyo


----------



## fanta1 (14. März 2008)

hallo Leute 
Fährt jemand am Samstag


----------



## Tobsn (14. März 2008)

fanta1 schrieb:


> hallo Leute
> Fährt jemand am Samstag



Und schon die geheime, exklusive PM bekommen?  
Im Zweifelsfall 10 Uhr Gimmeldings.
Vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. März 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Und schon die geheime, exklusive PM bekommen?
> Im Zweifelsfall 10 Uhr Gimmeldings.
> Vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg.



Hab von dir noch nie hier über eine ausgeschriebene Tour gelesen  Und wie ich das so lese bist du ja morgen unterwegs. Vielleicht erst einmal die eigene Haustür säubern bevor man den Dreck wo anderst hinschiebt.


----------



## Houschter (14. März 2008)

Nebenbeibemerkt: in Gimmeldingen ist am WE MANDELBLÜTENFEST; könnte daher etwas mehr los sein, in dem Örtchen! Bei der Anreise beachten....
Daher fahr ich lieber links von NW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (14. März 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Hab von dir noch nie hier über eine ausgeschriebene Tour gelesen  Und wie ich das so lese bist du ja morgen unterwegs. Vielleicht erst einmal die eigene Haustür säubern bevor man den Dreck wo anderst hinschiebt.


----------



## talybont (14. März 2008)

ist ja auch keine tobsn-tour morgen


----------



## Levty (17. März 2008)

So, unser geliebter, im Moment eher abexistenter herr Martin M. aka easymtbiker wird heute noch ein Jahr älter. Und immer noch ist er doppelt so alt wie ich .
Jedenfalls ALLES GUTE! zum Brutzeltag.
Wir haben gerade bei ihm mit frechen Sprüchen, leckeren veganen Salaten, rockiger Musik, peinlichen Turnaktionen in der Küche und noch peinlicheren Fotos mächtig reingefeiert!

Morgen/Heute fährt der Meister wieder in die Alpen zum Boarden... arbeitsloser Alkoholiker nimmt sich frei 

Solong, schönen Martin-geb-Tag, Lev.
Cheers.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. März 2008)

@ Maddin.  Auch von mir alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag. Jetzt wird es immer schwieriger mit diesem ü..... Party`s.  Und denk an dein Kreuz bei Tabledance und Kamasutra. Du bist jetzt nicht mehr der Jüngste


----------



## der-tick.de (17. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> So, unser geliebter, im Moment eher abexistenter herr Martin M. aka easymtbiker wird heute noch ein Jahr älter. Und immer noch ist er doppelt so alt wie ich .
> Jedenfalls ALLES GUTE! zum Brutzeltag.
> Wir haben gerade bei ihm mit frechen Sprüchen, leckeren veganen Salaten, rockiger Musik, peinlichen Turnaktionen in der Küche und noch peinlicheren Fotos mächtig reingefeiert!
> 
> ...


Wo sind die Beweisfotos?  

Auch von mir alles gute an Maddin! Happy Purzeltach!


----------



## zena (17. März 2008)

alles liebe zum geburtstag auch von kasi und mir. viel spaaaaß im schnee und lass es dir nicht anmerken dass du jetzt ein jahr reifer geworden bist 
bis bald in der pfalz

zena


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. März 2008)

zena schrieb:


> .....dass du jetzt ein jahr reifer geworden bist zena


----------



## el Zimbo (17. März 2008)

Moin!

Von mir auch alles Jute zum Brutzeltag, HEADBANGER... 
    

Wo bleiben die Fotos?


----------



## der-tick.de (17. März 2008)

An Ostern fängt die Bikeparksaison an!  
Ich lieg zwar immernoch flach, werd Ostern aber sicher im Bikepark Hahnenklee meiner Nadja dank perfekten Schlammlöchern ein neues aussehen geben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2008)

Laut dem Michael vom Velo (nicht der Scheff, sonder der Schrauber mit den blonden Locken) war gestern wohl in Wildbad schon Action angesagt - zumindest hat er gesagt, dass er hin fährt...

Bikeparken werd ich so schnell noch nicht können, aber ne gemütliche 37km Runde im Flachland habe ich am WE ohne Schmerzen oder sonstige Probleme absolviert  Wald ich komme!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (17. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Laut dem Michael vom Velo (nicht der Scheff, sonder der Schrauber mit den blonden Locken) war gestern wohl in Wildbad schon Action angesagt - zumindest hat er gesagt, dass er hin fährt...
> 
> Bikeparken werd ich so schnell noch nicht können, aber ne gemütliche 37km Runde im Flachland habe ich am WE ohne Schmerzen oder sonstige Probleme absolviert  Wald ich komme!!!


Die Bergbahn läuft bis auf ein paar Wochen revision das ganze Jahr über und nimmt Biker mit. Dann muss man halt jede Fahrt einzeln Zahlen und wenn Detlef am Schaffen ist, dann gibts mecker, wenn du nicht minimum 10 Minuten mit ihm quaselts! 

Und der "Schrauber" Michael macht dort ne Kaufmännische Ausbildung (Mein Wissensstand). Er wurde also gerade wieder vergewaltigt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Die Bergbahn läuft bis auf ein paar Wochen revision das ganze Jahr über und nimmt Biker mit. Dann muss man halt jede Fahrt einzeln Zahlen und wenn Detlef am Schaffen ist, dann gibts mecker, wenn du nicht minimum 10 Minuten mit ihm quaselts!


Achso. Aber laut Michael war wohl irgendwas besonderes dort dieses WE  ich frag ihn mal, wenn ich mal wieder dort bin.




> Und der "Schrauber" Michael macht dort ne Kaufmännische Ausbildung (Mein Wissensstand). Er wurde also gerade wieder vergewaltigt.


Ja, dem ist so, aber er ist doch mehr am schrauben als sonstwas. Das ist aber auch gut so! Ist immerhin der einzige wirklich fähige Mechaniker dort...


----------



## der-tick.de (17. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Achso. Aber laut Michael war wohl irgendwas besonderes dort dieses WE  ich frag ihn mal, wenn ich mal wieder dort bin.
> 
> 
> Ja, dem ist so, aber er ist doch mehr am schrauben als sonstwas. Das ist aber auch gut so! Ist immerhin der einzige wirklich fähige Mechaniker dort...


Du, ich war dort dieses jahr einmal um zwei Teile abzuhohlen die ich vor Weihnachten bestellt hatte. Und das reichte mir. Vorher waren Preise ausgemacht und bis der Typ überhaupt den Listenpreis raus gesucht hatte.... Gähn... Also unser redseliger Freund... Ich habs endgültig satt! 

Wenn ich guten Service brauch, dann gehts zum Bikerunner nach Herxheim, da weiß jeder wie schrauben geht, da gibts Qualität! 
Ich sag nur Garantie bei meinem Cannondale, ich hab nix gesagt gehabt und er hat von sich aus bei Cannondale so viel Druck gemacht, dass ich meine Lagersätze jetzt gratis bekomme! 
Paul hätte auch noch längst keinen neuen Rahmen, wenn der so viel Druck bei Fusion gemacht hätte (Mein Freund Michael hat übers Velodumm in KA einen Rahmen reklamiert (vor Paul) und wird wohl noch 2 Monate drauf warten).


----------



## Levty (17. März 2008)

www.icq.com


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2008)

Schnautze Lev!


----------



## el Zimbo (17. März 2008)

...das ist doch hier der kein Thema, wenig Regeln-Fred, oder?  
Außerdem müssen wir uns ranhalten, wenn wir den Invaliden-Fred überholen wollen


----------



## strandi (17. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Außerdem müssen wir uns ranhalten, wenn wir den Invaliden-Fred überholen wollen



wer will denn das überhaupt?  back to the roots


----------



## el Zimbo (17. März 2008)

Danke für deinen Beitrag, Strandi!  
Und jetzt kann ich's ja auch hier schreiben:
Alles Gute für die OP und die Genesung danach!!!

Was ist eigentlich genau mit deinen Knien/was wird gemacht?


----------



## one track mind (17. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...das ist doch hier der kein Thema, wenig Regeln-Fred, oder?



nein, das hier ist der "keine freunde, wenig sex"- thread 

-duckundweg -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (17. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> www.icq.com


Ja dann poste mal deine Nummer, du brauchst sdoch alles im CC.


----------



## Levty (17. März 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> nein, das hier ist der "keine freunde, wenig sex"- thread


Neeeeeeiiiin! Tick hat doch sein Fahrrad!


----------



## eL (17. März 2008)

richtig so Lev!


----------



## der-tick.de (17. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Neeeeeeiiiin! Tick hat doch sein Fahrrad!


Nadja, oder Bike, NICHT Fahrrad!  
Also: Schnauze Lev!


----------



## el Zimbo (18. März 2008)

Schluss mit den Anglizismen, Nadja ist ein Fahrrad!  
...um genau zu sein, ein Bergfahrrad.


----------



## der-tick.de (18. März 2008)

Schnauze Zimbo!

Bike = Sportgerät
Fahrrad = Nutzgerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (18. März 2008)

Von Klugsch... zu Klugsch...:

bike = Fahrrad, oder Motorrad

-dürfte so, oder so ähnlich im Wörterbuch stehen.

...und von DIR lass ich mir den Mund nicht verbieten


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Schnauze Zimbo!
> 
> Bike = Sportgerät
> Fahrrad = Nutzgerät



Dann hat doch Zimbo recht.  
Hab noch nie gesehen, dass Du die Nadja sportlich bewegst.  
Vielmehr nutzt Du sie um mangelnde . Ach lassen wir das lieber.  

*duckundweck*


----------



## der-tick.de (18. März 2008)

alleine für diese geilen Diskussionen mache ich mich doch immer wieder gern zum Deppen! 

Naja ist übrigens eine Freireiterin bzw. eine Runterbergerin.


----------



## Tobsn (18. März 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...Naja ist übrigens eine Freireiterin bzw. eine Runterbergerin.


----------



## easymtbiker (18. März 2008)

hi friends,





danke! tja, bin zur zeit leider sehr oft in den alpen unterwegs, schneewellenreiten. werde dick und faul, bin jetzt schon langsamer als lev 
aber ab april wieder im lande und werde dann mal wieder an nem samstag mitradln!

hier noch weitere party- bilder (klar, die schlimmsten musste ich zensieren   )









und das erste mal, das in meiner küche crowdsurfen gab:


----------



## Flugrost (18. März 2008)

Alles Gute, Du Frührentner - oder jung beglückwünscht alt.


----------



## Levty (19. März 2008)

War geil!


----------



## Flugrost (19. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> War geil!



Deine Schuhsohlen?


----------



## Levty (19. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Deine Schuhsohlen?


Sogar vegan!


----------



## Flugrost (19. März 2008)

Klar, war ja kein Tanzkurs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Klar, war ja kein Tanzkurs...



Da bräuchte er auch Stöckelschuhe, aber schmecken die auch sooo gut


----------



## face-to-ground (19. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da bräuchte er auch Stöckelschuhe, aber schmecken die auch sooo gut



de gürü bekommt nen eggstra-preis für die geile uhrzeit, an der er gepostet hat


----------



## Levty (19. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> eggstra


Strausei?


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> de gürü bekommt nen eggstra-preis für die geile uhrzeit, an der er gepostet hat



hatte Nachtschicht


----------



## face-to-ground (19. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Strausei?



wasn des? meins war wenigstens mit lokalkolorit eingefärbt


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2008)

@ Lev: du machst doch gerade Abi, oder? Mitte Mai sind die Prüfungen bei mir gelaufen, dann werde ich auch werktags öfter mal im Wald rumdüsen, wenn du Lust und Zeit hast - melde dich


----------



## JeTho (19. März 2008)

@martin: Geile Fotos   


@all: Wär fährt am heiligen Freitag oder Montag?


----------



## pfalz (19. März 2008)

bin nich da, werd noch ein bissl boarden gehen.. den Winter ausklingen lassen...


----------



## eL (19. März 2008)

kannz sein das du momentan älter aussiehst alsde bisst?

ich seh da handlungsbedarf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (20. März 2008)

Also ich werde Krankheitsbedingt, aber auch Entfernungsbedingt fern bleiben. Ich werd das Osterfest am Harzrand feiern und wenns mir eventuell besser geht mit Nadja noch im www.bike-park-hahnenklee.de.


----------



## guru39 (20. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Klar, war ja kein Tanzkurs...



Montach.... vielleicht


----------



## Levty (20. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Lev: du machst doch gerade Abi, oder? Mitte Mai sind die Prüfungen bei mir gelaufen, dann werde ich auch werktags öfter mal im Wald rumdüsen, wenn du Lust und Zeit hast - melde dich


Mitte April (Abipril) bin ich fertig, ab da werde ich auch durch den Wald rumdüsen.
Technik und Fitness sammeln und dann dich besuchen. 
Mega steht vor der Tür und das Training sieht düster aus


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. März 2008)

Unser Flugtier hat heute Geburtzeltag       Jetzt darf er sich auch so langsam in die Gruppe der Seniorenbiker einreihen


----------



## Zelle (20. März 2008)

Von mir auch ...


----------



## el Zimbo (20. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (20. März 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Unser Flugtier hat heute Geburtzeltag..... Jetzt darf er sich auch so langsam in die Gruppe der Seniorenbiker einreihen



Mooooment mal - er ist immer noch Bifi und kein Uhu, so wie du!


----------



## Optimizer (20. März 2008)

Ebendso einen herzlichen Glühstrumpf aus der Randzone!


----------



## strandi (20. März 2008)

moin flugtier! auch von mir alles gute!


----------



## easymtbiker (20. März 2008)

he armin, alter sack: herzlichen glückwunsch zum  38.!!!!

alles gute auch von mir, gesundheit und spass am sport und leben! 

der bub ist grad mal 3 tage jünger als ich  


@zimbo: geile bilder! 



ps: es schneit gerade soooooo dicke flocken, ich gehe gleich raus, paudern!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mooooment mal - er ist immer noch Bifi und kein Uhu, so wie du!



Danke fürs Gespräch   Wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## Levty (20. März 2008)

Ha, dann darf ich euch beide als einen "Alter Sack" bezeichnen!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Herr Armin.


----------



## el Zimbo (20. März 2008)

Ach wie süß - unser Küken piept wieder... 
Ich werd bald zum halbalten Sack  

Darf ich dann nur noch mit Leuten fahren,
die mindestens eine 3 an erster Stelle ihres Alters haben?


----------



## Froschel (20. März 2008)

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Armin , und ich werd sicher auch mal wieder Biken gehen sichersichersichersicher....


-_-


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute! 




Levty schrieb:


> Mitte April (Abipril) bin ich fertig, ab da werde ich auch durch den Wald rumdüsen.
> Technik und Fitness sammeln und dann dich besuchen.
> Mega steht vor der Tür und das Training sieht düster aus


Ohje, ich muss in der Zeit erstmal wieder meine konditionellen Defizite abbauen und du stehst dann schon voll im Saft... ich nehm für bergauf ein Abschleppseil mit  Technik sammeln find ich auf jeden Fall sehr gut 
Du fährst beim Megavalanche mit? Das ist am 19/20 April, richtig? Das wird ja dann ein schöner Abschluss der Schulzeit


----------



## guru39 (20. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ha, dann darf ich euch beide als einen "Alter Sack" bezeichnen!



He He,..... der "Alte Sack" bin immer noch isch   

Alles alles Gute auch von mir an dich, Fluggedöhns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. März 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du fährst beim Megavalanche mit? Das ist am 19/20 April, richtig? Das wird ja dann ein schöner Abschluss der Schulzeit


7. - 13. Juli.
Joa, Abiball am 6. Juli, dann Mega, dann am 18. ab nach Lloret de Mar zum Klippenspringen 
Schön die Schule beenden 

Hab keine Anhängerkupplung an meinem Rad für dein Abschleppseil


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Hab keine Anhängerkupplung an meinem Rad für dein Abschleppseil


Das kriegst du notfalls um den Hals!


----------



## el Zimbo (20. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> He He,..... der "Alte Sack" bin immer noch isch
> 
> Alles alles Gute auch von mir an dich, Fluggedöhns



Vorsicht, junger Mann!

Hier schleicht nicht nur einer rum, der älter ist als du...
Ich möchte keine Namen nennen, aber der steckt dich mindestens in den Sack:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. März 2008)

Wann würde denn morgen was angeboten werden?

Falls mich die KA-Pussys verlassen, suche ich auch Anschluß.


----------



## Bogie (20. März 2008)

Hallo Armin,

natürlich auch von mir alles Guude zum Geburtstag!!      

Und im übrigen: Als "Alden Sack" darf man sich erst mit einer 4 vorne dran bezeichnen!!! In diesem Sinne verabschiedet sich hiermit ....................................................... genau ein .......

Gruß Bogie


----------



## Don Stefano (20. März 2008)

Hi Armin, alles Gute zum Geburtstag, auch wenn de immer noch so jung bisch.


----------



## guru39 (20. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Vorsicht, junger Mann!
> 
> Hier schleicht nicht nur einer rum, der älter ist als du...
> Ich möchte keine Namen nennen, aber der steckt dich mindestens in den Sack:


bis Dienstag wär der Montach


----------



## eL (20. März 2008)

na dann
allzeit nen bruchlandungsfreien flug dem Jungopa


----------



## zena (21. März 2008)

lieber armin,

von mir auch gratulation dafür dass du es soweit geschafft hast 
ich wünsch dir eine bruchfreie saison, erfolg bei deinen unternehmungen, rundum-frieden mit deinen persönlichkeiten und viel hormonausschüttung beim biken 
es ist schön euch zu kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (21. März 2008)

Da sagen wir  doch mal ganz herzlichen Dank an euch Alle und wir hoffen euch baldigst trotz des Brabbelwetters aufm Trail zu sehen!

Zimbo, Zimbo, aus welchen Tiefen haste die Pics ausgegraben ...


----------



## Bad-Ass (21. März 2008)

Hi
Auch von mir alles gute (hab gestern versucht dich per Händi zu errichen leider erfolglos) zum Geburtstag       

Hab da mal noch ne Frage. Geht morgen einer der üblichen Verdächtigen biken? Wann und Wo?

Gruß


----------



## Flugrost (21. März 2008)

Bad-Ass schrieb:


> Hab da mal noch ne Frage. Geht morgen einer der üblichen Verdächtigen biken? Wann und Wo?
> 
> Gruß



Yes, 1000 Gimmeldingen, 4° - moins Regen, mittags bedeckt, abends Schorle.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. März 2008)

Philosophie der Hardtails


----------



## Bastiaan (22. März 2008)

Das Datum von deiner Cam ist falsch eingestellt. Wir haben heut den 22. nicht den 23.  

*gluck*******r modus aus*


----------



## Kelme (22. März 2008)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> ...
> *gluck*******r modus aus*


Das ist ein Zitat aus dem Gedicht "Der Taucher". Gluck, gluck - weg war er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (22. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das ist ein Zitat aus dem Gedicht "Der Taucher". Gluck, gluck - weg war er.



im winter wird nicht getaucht, an kar freitag erst recht nicht


----------



## eL (22. März 2008)

sieht nach nem haufen alter männer aus!

es fehlt aber definitiv an dekadenz

gab es denn weit und breit (oder flach) kein Chameleon?


----------



## Flugrost (22. März 2008)

eL schrieb:


> ...es fehlt aber definitiv an dekadenz



Drei mal Pike is nicht undekadent...


----------



## Levty (22. März 2008)

Das Nächste mal (in 2 Wochen) plane ich vll wieder mitzufahren, wenn der drecks Lernstress vorbei ist 
Dann habt ihr auch eine Todesfee im Wald rumschwirren


----------



## eL (22. März 2008)

hab jetz scho angschd


----------



## Levty (22. März 2008)

Solldesde!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. März 2008)

eL schrieb:


> gab es denn weit und breit (oder flach) kein Chameleon?



Doch


----------



## easymtbiker (28. März 2008)

grüsse aus dem tiefschnee! 
es schneit hier fast jeden tag, sooooo geil! leider ist am montag für mich die wintersaison zuende 





nachdem ich vorgestern mein heissgeliebtes surfbrett kaputt gemacht habe (auf ganzer breite durchgebrochen- bin zu fett), musste ich kurzentschlossen n neues board kaufen (an das ich mich erst noch gewöhnen muss...)

hier noch n filmchen:


----------



## Levty (28. März 2008)

Siehste, zu fett!


----------



## Tobsn (28. März 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> grüsse aus dem tiefschnee!


   
Wer ist denn der Nescher auf dem Bild? 



easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...nachdem ich vorgestern mein heissgeliebtes surfbrett kaputt gemacht habe...



Hast Du das Custom durchgebrochen oder danach gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (28. März 2008)

Was machen wir am Sonntag? 12 Uhr Gimmeldingen?


----------



## zena (30. März 2008)

ola bandidos 

kasi`s geburtstagstour startet heute um 11:00 in maikammer/alsterweiler am parkplatz. (achtung die uhr wird um 1h vorgestellt, also wie gewohnt um 10:00 )
es wird ne gemütliche 2 berge runde, vielleicht auch 3, wenn das geburtstagskind es durchhält 
ich freu mich auf zahlreiches erscheinen, aber net übertreiben. es soll keine massenveranschlagung werden 

ps: heute bin ich in schierstein/binder-wald oder so...gefahren. es war sehr matschig, rutschig und nass. hab aber endlich mal wieder ein hartö-täil fahren dürfen  9,5kg + 3kg matsch = 12,5kg pures rennfealing. 

alla dann bis später


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. März 2008)

Wenn ihr im Bereich Kalmit jemand mit braunem Alutech Hardtail und 55 ATA seht, sagt ihm den Gruß von mir 

Ich werde heute mal ab Kaltenbrunner Tal meine erste gemütliche Tour fahren und abchecken, was die Schulter schon aushält  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## pfalz (30. März 2008)

@easymtbiker

zur Hölle, wo warst Du? War ne Woche in Kaprun/Zell am See, Schnee war genauso geil, nur gesehen hat ma nix, da es die ganze Woche geschneit hat..

Ride on


----------



## el Zimbo (31. März 2008)

...na denn mal alles Gute nachträglich, Kamikarsten!   
Leider hab ich eben erst gelesen, dass ihr unterwegs wart - wir waren am Eckkopf.
(drei Hessen und ich)


----------



## Deleted 48198 (31. März 2008)

Auch von meiner Seite aus alles Gute zu deinem vierten Lebensabschnitt  Denke jetzt immer an das vielgepriesene "Ersatzteillager"


----------



## Zelle (3. April 2008)

Nachdem hier diesen ganzen Monat noch nichts geschrieben wurde, erwecke ich diesen Fred mal wieder zum Leben.

Folgendes habe ich gefunden (Thema Gäsbock-Marathon):


Flugrost schrieb:


> Viell. gips das nächste Mal ein AWP - Team!


Also ich bin dabei


----------



## el Zimbo (3. April 2008)

Ich hab's eigentlich nicht vor - aber vielleicht überleg ich's mir spontan nochmal.
Fährst du dann mit dem Votec???


----------



## Zelle (3. April 2008)

Alleine würde ich mit dem Race-Hardtail fahren. Aber wenn wir als AWP-Team antreten, dann natürlich mit dem Votec! Das passt mehr zu AWP 

EDIT: Ist da auf dem Weg eigentlich eine Hütte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (3. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ...Ist da auf dem Weg eigentlich eine Hütte?



     

"Kelme, da fehlen noch vier Leute und es wird schon langsam dunkel"
...und wir sitzen bei Woischorle und Mahlzeit rum und haben die Zieleinfahrt vergessen.


----------



## Kelme (3. April 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> "Kelme, da fehlen noch vier Leute und es wird schon langsam dunkel"
> ...und wir sitzen bei Woischorle und Mahlzeit rum und haben die Zieleinfahrt vergessen.


Somebody is looking at you! 
Ich habe da zwei "Besenfahrer" mit erheblichem Durchsetzungsvermögen engagiert. Die tragen die Protektoren nicht wegen der Strecke. Wenn euch nach 33 km die Kräfte verlassen, könnt ihr ja mit der S-Bahn ab Weidenthal zurück fahren  .


----------



## Zelle (3. April 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> "Kelme, da fehlen noch vier Leute und es wird schon langsam dunkel"
> ...und wir sitzen bei Woischorle und Mahlzeit rum und haben die Zieleinfahrt vergessen.



Dann steigen wir nächstes Jahr an der Stelle wieder ein und kriegen den Preis für die, die am längsten durchgehalten haben!  

Wer könnte denn noch dem AWP-Team beitreten, Armin rechne ich jetzt einfach schonmal mit ein, immerhin ist es sein Vorschlag. 

@Kelme: Eine S-Bahn werden wir nicht brauchen, eventuell aber eine gute Beleuchtung in der Zieleinfahrt.


----------



## Andreas 2905 (3. April 2008)

Ich könnte noch mitfahren aber nur wenn auch Luna auch mit"fahren" kann


----------



## Kelme (3. April 2008)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> ...aber nur wenn auch Luna auch mit"fahren" kann



Wunschstartnummer?


----------



## Zelle (3. April 2008)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch mitfahren aber nur wenn auch Luna auch mit"fahren" kann


Die ist ja quasi ein Teil des AWP, dann wären wir also schon vier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (3. April 2008)

Wenn ich mit meiner Nadja auch mit darf! Nummer 5 lebt!  
Mindestens 3x einkehren müssen wir für die 33km.   
Meine Wunschstartnummer: 666
Wann ist der denn überhaupt?


----------



## Kelme (3. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Wunschstartnummer: 666


Ich habe den Hund gefragt.



der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...
> Wann ist der denn überhaupt?


Linker Link und ab dann alles, was rosa ist.


----------



## der-tick.de (3. April 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich habe den Hund gefragt.
> 
> 
> Linker Link und ab dann alles, was rosa ist.


Und ich hab meine Wunschnummer gleich gegeben, Luna bekommt nur 333 - Halbböse!  
Am 10.Mai flieg ich gerade über Russland rum... Sorry... Nadja und ich sind draußen.


----------



## Andreas 2905 (3. April 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich habe den Hund gefragt.
> 
> 
> Linker Link und ab dann alles, was rosa ist.



wenn ich sie richtig verstanden habe 47.


----------



## face-to-ground (3. April 2008)

Andreas 2905 schrieb:


> wenn ich sie richtig verstanden habe 47.



hast du das bellen mitgezählt?


----------



## el Zimbo (3. April 2008)

Ja, bestimmt - nur hat er dann abgerundet und die drei Nullen wegfallen lassen...
Ich sach nur schau mal, Luna - ein STEIN!!!


----------



## Levty (3. April 2008)

0.25 x ABI


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. April 2008)

Dann lass uns mal den Gäßbock etwas wuschlisch machen. Bin dabei, außer der Himmel fällt mir zwischenzeitlich auf den Kopf. 
@ Kelme. Bekomme ich einen Senioren und AWP Vorsprung


----------



## Zelle (3. April 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> (...) Bin dabei (...)



*Herrlich  *


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Nachdem hier diesen ganzen Monat noch nichts geschrieben wurde, erwecke ich diesen Fred mal wieder zum Leben.
> 
> Folgendes habe ich gefunden (Thema Gäsbock-Marathon):
> 
> ...



Da baggere ich schon seit zwei Jährchen an meinen Weggefährten rum und da kömmt der Kai und macht die starren Karren mobil - dafür:






Kelme, ich empfehle einen Startnummerntausch. Für Tick, so er mit seiner sexy "Nadja" aufkreuzt bitte die 69 und für Luna dann die 666. 

Edith - eben lese ich, dass Claus mit anderen russichen Weibchen spielen geht.

Für ein Mixed Team schlage ich noch ganz unbedingt unsere 10a vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (3. April 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Da baggere ich schon seit zwei Jährchen an meinen Weggefährten rum und da kömmt der Kai und macht die starren Karren mobil - dafür:



Ich bin da ganz strategisch vorgegangen. Ich habe hier im Forum gefragt. Die meisten sind hier nur wenn sie gerade langeweile haben. Wenn man langeweile hat, dann ist man eher zu Abendteuern bereit  Und außerdem haben wir es dann auch noch gleich zwarz auf weiß!  

Für 10a bin ich auf jeden fall auch ... 

EDIT: Eventuell kommst Du an die Leine ... das wurde im Hintergrund per PN beschlossen.


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> EDIT: Eventuell kommst Du an die Leine ... das wurde im Hintergrund per PN beschlossen.








Ja klar, an sowas - nur nach innen gedreht...   

Ihr seid ja sowas von durch...


----------



## Quente (3. April 2008)

isch sag nix.


----------



## Kelme (4. April 2008)

10a wäre ok.
666 ist vergeben. Da geht überhaupt nichts, denn die Preise könnt und wollt ihr nicht zahlen.

Seniorenvorsprung: Im letzten Startblock hinten stehen, die Peitsche (passend zum Halsband) der Besenfahrer spüren und gut is'.


----------



## Zelle (4. April 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ja klar, an sowas - nur nach innen gedreht...


Das hättest Du wohl gerne was?


----------



## el Zimbo (4. April 2008)

Also wenn die Besenfahrer glauben sie hätten eine Chance gegen über 95+17,5 kg, dann brauchen sie schon ne neunschwänzige Katze.
Falls ich mitfahre, lass ich mich nicht hetzen - die letzten Heimkehrer bekommen doch bestimmt auch nen Preis, der wäre mein Ziel...
...wie wär's, wenn wir uns erst vordrängeln und dann mit den Anderen "how slow can you go?" spielen???


----------



## Zelle (4. April 2008)

Eine sehr gute Idee ... kann jemand von uns gut rückwärts rollen?  

Aber ich denke unsere Taktiken sollten wir lieber per PN abklären, nicht dass wir schon vor dem Rennen disqualifiziert werden


----------



## Kelme (4. April 2008)

Wie willst du bei einem Nicht-Rennen disqualifiziert werden? Der persönliche Ausschluss von der weiteren Teilnahme wird den FahrerInnen schon seit Jahren per Kick in den Busch mitgeteilt.


----------



## el Zimbo (4. April 2008)

Roundhouse? ....Chuck Norris???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (4. April 2008)

Ich will auch...  
Ne ganze Gruppe ausbremsen weil wir vorneweg ganz locker nebeneinander laut unterhalten her fahren klingt in meinen Ohren nach Spaß!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (4. April 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Roundhouse? ....Chuck Norris???



NEEEEEEEIIIINNNNN!!!!!!!

Gott erschuf die Welt in 6 Tagen, Chuck Norris erschuf Gott mit einem Fingerschnipp.

Chuck Norris und Superman machten einmal Armdrücken, der Verliehrer musste die Unterhose über der Hose tragen. 

Manche Leute tragen Superman Unterwäsche, Superman trägt Chuck Norris Unterwäsche. 

....


----------



## Zelle (4. April 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wie willst du bei einem Nicht-Rennen disqualifiziert werden? Der persönliche Ausschluss von der weiteren Teilnahme wird den FahrerInnen schon seit Jahren per Kick in den Busch mitgeteilt.



Ok, dann komme ich mit dem Mopped von Rob:


----------



## Quente (4. April 2008)

Anti? Dann müsst Ihr aber von rechts nach links schieben.


----------



## Kelme (4. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> ...
> Anti? Dann müsst Ihr aber von rechts nach links schieben.


Das wäre dann eine ganz "starke Leistung"


----------



## one track mind (4. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ok, dann komme ich mit dem Mopped von Rob:



hätte dann das passende outfit für dich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (4. April 2008)

Chuck Norris kann im Kinderkarussell überholen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Anti? Dann müsst Ihr aber von rechts nach links schieben.



Das kriegen wir auch irgendwie hin


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2008)

@Külme, oder, Qüente,
wann ist das nochmal


----------



## Kelme (4. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Külme, oder, Qüente,
> wann ist das nochmal


SuFu oder Signatur! Streng dich halt einmal an.


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> SuFu oder Signatur! Streng dich halt einmal an.



du weeess jo, isch bin eher de loggare Tüb


----------



## Quente (4. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Külme, oder, Qüente,
> wann ist das nochmal


 
Frühlingsanfang, Vollmond, 1. Sonntag + 49 Tage= Gäsbock Marathon, +1 Tag dann kommt der Heilige Geist zu den Apostel.


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Frühlingsanfang, Vollmond, 1. Sonntag + 49 Tage= Gäsbock Marathon, +1 Tag dann kommt der Heilige Geist zu den Apostel.


----------



## kawilli (5. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> isch sag nix.



Boah ey wo gibts denn die Stiefel die kauf ich Zena zum Geburtstag die passen perfekt zu ihrem Zebra und trockene Füße hat sie dann auch noch bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Frühlingsanfang, Vollmond, 1. Sonntag + 49 Tage= Gäsbock Marathon, +1 Tag dann kommt der Heilige Geist zu den Apostel.


... und du meinst, so eine halbchristliche Datumsbeschreibung rafft hier jemand? Da hätte ich mehr Vertrauen in die Berechnung nach Mondphasen und Kalendarium. Obwohl ...


----------



## Quente (5. April 2008)

Jetzt ziehen wir erst die Zena fertig an.
Die Tour fahre ich dann selbst als bekennender Alleinfahrer mit.



Und die Stiefel dazu.
Die Rotsocken stehen Spalier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (5. April 2008)

Und für die Jungs vom AWP-Team: ....


----------



## strandi (5. April 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Und für die Jungs vom AWP-Team: ....



goil...gibbet die auch als thrombosestrümpfe...dann bestelle ich gleich mal welche


----------



## zena (6. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Jetzt ziehen wir erst die Zena fertig an.
> Die Tour fahre ich dann selbst als bekennender Alleinfahrer mit.
> 
> 
> ...



jeeenau, das nennt man dann open trails 
gibts den fummel auch in größe L oder nur in größe "xxs-hungerhacken-poshy"? 
die socken würde ich auch sehr gerne käuflich erwerben, wo gibts die?


----------



## UHU69 (6. April 2008)

zena schrieb:


> die socken würde ich auch sehr gerne käuflich erwerben, wo gibts die?



http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/socks/sockshop-ladies-1-pair-zebra-print-cotton-rich-knee-high-socks.asp


----------



## Zelle (6. April 2008)

@10a: Da Du keinen Einspruch eingelegt hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du im AWP-Team dabei bist


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> @10a: Da Du keinen Einspruch eingelegt hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du im AWP-Team dabei bist



Vermutlich nein, das Mädel treibt sich zu dieser Zeit anderstwo herum  Vielleicht können wir noch unser atömschen motivieren. Mal ganz lieb winken. Sonst gibt es ja einen reinen Männer AWP.
Was macht die Verletzung? Sei froh das du heute nicht mit unterwegs warst. Hatten die ganze Palette abbekommen.


----------



## Bogie (6. April 2008)

So,

nun auch wieder im Lande. 
Was habt Ihr denn hier für ein Wetter ???       

Ich war jedenfalls die letzten paar Tage ein bißchen weiter südlich. Da ist das Wetter doch deutlich besser  Optimales Bikewetter, nur an einem späteren Nachmittag ein Gewitter, sonst trocken und sonnig   

Und hier ein paar fotografische Eindrücke für Euch:


























Schlecht: Gabel kaputt, Hinterbauschwinge kaputt....


----------



## Bastiaan (6. April 2008)

sehr sher geile bilder   
das pfälzerwetter lässt indertat zu wünschen übrig  
heute hatten wir echt alles: wind, schnee, regen, matsch, verkaufsoffener sontnag  und einen sturz


----------



## UHU69 (6. April 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> Ich war jedenfalls die letzten paar Tage ein bißchen weiter südlich.



Ligurien - Cinque Terre???

Schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (6. April 2008)

Finale Ligure - sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## katermurr (6. April 2008)

mjammjam


----------



## strandi (6. April 2008)

traumhafte bilder  
fernweh lässt grüssen


----------



## Flugrost (6. April 2008)

Bogie, freut mich, dass Du den Shuttlebus nicht nur selbst gefahren hast 

Schade um die Materialschäden - Da gings wohl echt zur Sache.


----------



## Flugrost (7. April 2008)

Tante Zimbo feiert heute Ehrentach!




Alles Gute!

Edith: ein Sträußchen in Ehren darf man Dir nicht verwehren...


----------



## eL (7. April 2008)

nadann

glückwunsch dem wurschthersteller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas 2905 (7. April 2008)

Happy Birthday Zimbo


----------



## Levty (7. April 2008)

Wuhu! Alles Gute!   ! Hau rein, herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bogie (7. April 2008)

Hallo Zimbo,

natürlich auch von mir     alles Gute zum Burzeltach.

Wünsche Dir viele     

Grüße aus dem eiskalten Nordschwarzwald........

Bogie


----------



## zena (7. April 2008)

alles gute zum brutzeltag zimbo, du hättest gestern ein ton sagen können 
lass es dir gut gehn...GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## Zelle (7. April 2008)

Von uns auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!  





Ich konnte leider nicht mit aufs Foto, da die Kamera keinen Selbstauslöser hat


----------



## Zelle (7. April 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Vermutlich nein, das Mädel treibt sich zu dieser Zeit anderstwo herum  Vielleicht können wir noch unser atömschen motivieren. Mal ganz lieb winken. Sonst gibt es ja einen reinen Männer AWP.


Da wink ich doch mal mit in Richtung Atömschen  



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Was macht die Verletzung? Sei froh das du heute nicht mit unterwegs warst. Hatten die ganze Palette abbekommen.


Meine Verletzung macht mir noch zu schaffen. Bin Samstag in Bad Dürkheim Forstwege gefahren, aber bergab noch recht schmerzhaft. Werde wohl nochmal meinen Arzt aufsuchen müssen. Was war denn bei euch Sonntag los ... alle wieder heile angekommen?

Grüße!


----------



## der-tick.de (7. April 2008)

Von mir auch alles gute Zimbo!


----------



## strandi (7. April 2008)

Tillykke med fødselsdagen Onkel Zimbo


----------



## guru39 (7. April 2008)

Vum Onkel Gürü auch allet jute Zümbö


----------



## Bad-Ass (7. April 2008)

Hallo
Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (7. April 2008)

Moi N!

Erstma herzlichen Dank für die Glückwünsche!  
(auch für die, die evtl. noch kommen)

Und jetzt herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute auch an Bogie!




...der Gute hat am gleichen Tag das erste Licht gesehen wie ich,
nur ein paar Jährchen früher.

Geile Urlaubsbilder - kann meinen Urlaub kaum erwarten...

@Flugrost:
Das schönste B-Day-Bild, dass ich je gesehen hab


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. April 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute an euch Zwei. Und wusch und weg


----------



## Don Stefano (7. April 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag an die beiden Jubilare!


----------



## donnersberger (7. April 2008)

von mir auch


----------



## atomica (7. April 2008)

von mir auch alles gute an die zwei geburtstagskinder!  feiert schön und genießt den tag!


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. April 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute!


----------



## der-tick.de (7. April 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute!


Ja genau, wann gehen wir denn eigentlich wieder einen Trinken?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ja genau, wann gehen wir denn eigentlich wieder einen Trinken?



Du hast ja wirklich nur 2 Sachen im Kopp. Nadia und sau......... Also erst einmal Nadia quälen und dann....... ooohhhh wo sind wir hingekommen


----------



## der-tick.de (7. April 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Du hast ja wirklich nur 2 Sachen im Kopp. Nadia und sau......... Also erst einmal Nadia quälen und dann....... ooohhhh wo sind wir hingekommen


Nein f***** fehlt noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (7. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nein f***** fehlt noch...



f  urzen


----------



## der-tick.de (7. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> f  urzen


Nein nicht ganz...


----------



## iTom (7. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nein nicht ganz...



f allen   Ich komme einfach nicht drauf


----------



## der-tick.de (7. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> f allen   Ich komme einfach nicht drauf


Ist's auch nicht. Aber ich helf dir nicht.


----------



## iTom (7. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ist's auch nicht. Aber ich helf dir nicht.



da es f icken nicht ist, muß es f ahren sein


----------



## der-tick.de (7. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> da es f icken nicht ist, muß es f ahren sein


Na endlich!  
natürlich fahren, also mit Auto oder Bike, egal, hauptsache Schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomica (8. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Da wink ich doch mal mit in Richtung Atömschen



meint ihr mich?! ich bin zu dem termin leider auch nicht da! werd mit meinem coilerchen einen ausflug in den schwarzwald machen und todtnau einen besuch abstatten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. April 2008)

atomica schrieb:


> meint ihr mich?!


JA



atomica schrieb:


> ich bin zu dem termin leider auch nicht da! werd mit meinem coilerchen einen ausflug in den schwarzwald machen und todtnau einen besuch abstatten


Jetzt setze doch nicht immer solche Prioritäten  Lass dir mal von Kelme den frapierenden Unterschied zwischen Todnau (wo liegt das eigentlich  ) und dem Gäsbockmarathon erklären. Du hättest das Glück beidseitig auf den Trails von Männern eskortiert zu werden, sodass wir alle hinter uns fahrenden (hoffentlich fahren noch ein Paar hinter uns) Bikern die Pfälzer Gemütlichkeit beibringen könnten.


----------



## der-tick.de (8. April 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> JA
> 
> 
> Jetzt setze doch nicht immer solche Prioritäten  Lass dir mal von Kelme den frapierenden Unterschied zwischen Todnau (wo liegt das eigentlich  ) und dem Gäsbockmarathon erklären. Du hättest das Glück beidseitig auf den Trails von Männern eskortiert zu werden, sodass wir alle hinter uns fahrenden (hoffentlich fahren noch ein Paar hinter uns) Bikern die Pfälzer Gemütlichkeit beibringen könnten.


In Todnau ist aber der Männeranteil wesentlich höher und man braucht nicht Bergauf zu treten. Nur die beiden Flachstücke gillt es zu bewältigen, aber mit ein wenig schwung geht auch das ohne Treten.


----------



## atomica (8. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> In Todnau ist aber der Männeranteil wesentlich höher und man braucht nicht Bergauf zu treten.



da muss ich dem tick AUSNAHSWEISE mal rechtgeben  
obwohl ich wahrscheinlich sowohl beim gäsbock-marathon, als auch im bikepark die männer nur von hinten und aus weiter entfernung betrachten werde. aber zur sicherheit mach ich vorher noch nen fahrtechnik-kurs in wildbad... es geht vorwärts


----------



## der-tick.de (8. April 2008)

atomica schrieb:


> da muss ich dem tick AUSNAHSWEISE mal rechtgeben
> obwohl ich wahrscheinlich sowohl beim gäsbock-marathon, als auch im bikepark die männer nur von hinten und aus weiter entfernung betrachten werde. aber zur sicherheit mach ich vorher noch nen fahrtechnik-kurs in wildbad... es geht vorwärts


Sowas brauchst du sicher nicht, gerade auf dem Level das in Wildbad trainiert wird. Aber vielleicht gibt dir Frank Einzelunterricht.  
Und ich denke nicht das in Todtnau dich der großteil überhohlen wird. Du bist ja nicht wirklich langsam unterwegs.


----------



## atomica (8. April 2008)

kann aber nicht schaden so ein kurs! außerdem hab ich mich mit ner freundin angemeldet, da stimmt dann auf jeden fall der spaßfaktor   

......und wer ist eigentlich frank???


----------



## der-tick.de (8. April 2008)

atomica schrieb:


> kann aber nicht schaden so ein kurs! außerdem hab ich mich mit ner freundin angemeldet, da stimmt dann auf jeden fall der spaßfaktor
> 
> ......und wer ist eigentlich frank???


Frank ist der Fahrtechniktrainer der Radsportakademie in Bad Wildbad. Sprich das dürfte dann auch dein Trainer werden.


----------



## Levty (8. April 2008)

Da ich morgen meine letzte Klausur habe, und danach nicht in der Lage sein werde, etwas zu schreiben, was größtenteils auf einen schnell (wenn nicht sogar exponentiell) steigenden Alkoholspiegel zurückzuführen sein wird, werd' ichs schon mal jetzt los:
*ABIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!*
Yay.


----------



## Flugrost (8. April 2008)

Kommste mal wieder biken, wenn de nüchtern bist?


----------



## Levty (8. April 2008)

Na, da kannste drauf wetten ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (9. April 2008)

...na das kann durchaus ein paar Jahre dauern  






.....





.....


----------



## katermurr (9. April 2008)

na denn, wenn du's nicht verpennt hast heute - Gratulation!
ob ihr wohl bei dem Regen heute auf der Wiese sauft? hihihi...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. April 2008)

Auch von meiner Seite aus Glückwunsch. Wirst du jetzt auf die Menschheit losgelassen  oder hält man dich noch an der langen Leine?


----------



## der-tick.de (9. April 2008)

Ich hoffe doch das man ihn gleich in die nächste Lehranstalt wie eine (Fach)Hochschule steckt. Das hält doch sonst keiner aus.


----------



## pfalz (9. April 2008)

Na denn Glückwunsch!!


----------



## easymtbiker (9. April 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> werd' ichs schon mal jetzt los:
> *ABIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!*
> Yay.


oky. ich denke du hast es jetzt geschafft. also dann mal ganz ehrlich von mir:

LEV:   








PS: das kann ich mir jetzt aber doch nich verkneifen. war vorhin im hl- markt am adenauerplatz. dort sind die weniger gefragten spirituosen mit diebstahlsicherung versehen, die gefragten gibt es nur noch an der kasse. hab nen verkäufer gefragt, der meinte, das gerade in der abi- zeit sehr viel davon geklaut wird und manche käufer zu jung und/oder besoffen sind, das noch zu trinken. insofern diese reglementierung.
bitte um stellungsnahme, lev!


----------



## easymtbiker (9. April 2008)

und ich sehe gerade: zimbo hatte geburtstag! also auch von mir alles gute und fröhliches biken für`s nächste lebensjahr!


----------



## kawilli (10. April 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da schließ ich mich an du Jack Daniel des Ostens da sieht man´s mal wieder Wodka belebt nicht nur den Körper sondern auch den Geist. Na dann Prost.
"ABI-für eine Hand voll Rubel" oder "spiel mir das Lied vom ABI" und "ein Russe zieht nach Westen", "ein Russe für ein Halleluja", so jetzt reichts.
Wodka für ALLE


----------



## el Zimbo (11. April 2008)

Hey Lev - da kammer ja gleich nochmal gratulieren,
dein ABI-Eintrag war die Nummer
6000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (11. April 2008)

Danke danke für die Glückwünsche, sogar den 6000. Post! Heute ist Tag 3 von 4, an denen nur Leute mit bunten Tshirts und einem ABI durch die Stadt rennen! 

So, und nun wieder ab, ein weiterer Kastenlauf (AWP Disziplin) steht an


----------



## eL (11. April 2008)

ja genau

jetzt wo du das abi hast kannste dir die birne weich saufen. brauchst sie im weitern leben eh nicht mehr.


----------



## easymtbiker (11. April 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Danke danke für die Glückwünsche, sogar den 6000. Post!


zieh von den 6000 die sinnlosen ab, dann bleibt nich viel übrig......



Levty schrieb:


> Heute ist Tag 3 von 4, an denen nur Leute mit bunten Tshirts und einem ABI durch die Stadt rennen!


wirklich? auf der neckarwiese hab ich noch keinen von euch gesehen. der dauerregen meint es gut mit den anwohnern!


----------



## Levty (11. April 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wirklich? auf der neckarwiese hab ich noch keinen von euch gesehen. der dauerregen meint es gut mit den anwohnern!


Mittwoch und heute waren wir da  Zwar nicht die Massen, die man kennt, aber gegröllt wurde.

@ el: Ja!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. April 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kommste mal wieder biken, wenn de nüchtern bist?


Um das mal aufzugreifen... ist jemand nüchtern und auch schon wach...? Das Wetter ist deluxe!  Wird zwar sicher hier und da bissl matschig sein, aber dann kann ich wenigstens meine Matschige Maria mal richtig testen


----------



## Levty (12. April 2008)

Morgen solls auch gut werden, und ich wäre bereit, auswärts zu fahren.

Cheers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. April 2008)

Hmm, gestern stand für morgen noch Regen drin, heute nur noch bewölkt. Naja, ich hab morgen eh schon was anderes vor, deshalb werd ich heute mal wieder Winebeat fahren


----------



## der-tick.de (12. April 2008)

War geil heute!!!! Danke Smubob und Co!
Kaltenbrunner Tal rulez!

Morgen Wildbad! Juhu!


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. April 2008)

@ Lev: Mit der nötigen Verzögerung (die Info muss ja auch erst einmal 250 km zurücklegen). Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ABI.

Was war denn Euer Motto??? 

Und ja. Heidelberg in der ABI-Zeit ist nicht zum aushalten  Nicht nur wegen den versteckten Alkoholreserven im Supermarkt


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> War geil heute!!!! Danke Smubob und Co!


Jepp, war nice!  Ist immer gut mal neue spaßige Wege kennen zu lernen, vor allem der grüne Punkt war lecker. War doch ein anderer als der, den ich mal runter bin (der langweilig war). Nur echt zum kotzen, wenn man dauerhaft wie mit angezogener Handbremse fahren muss... hoffentlich gibt der Doc in 4 Wochen grünes Licht für Volllast


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. April 2008)

Da gibt es doch echt coole Typen die im Schlaf die Treppen fahren  
Leider sind die Geschwindigkeitsbilder etwas unscharf  Wird wohl mit der Kamera nix mehr. Rest im Album.


----------



## Zelle (13. April 2008)

Der Armin ... fährt da mit einen entspannten Lächeln und geschlossenen Augen runter


----------



## Levty (13. April 2008)

Hüpsch


----------



## Flugrost (13. April 2008)

Wolfischatz, die Messer sind gewetzt - ich hab auch nen Foto...

__nur so


----------



## guru39 (13. April 2008)

Und, wurden die Spermien verbrannt


----------



## Flugrost (13. April 2008)

Welche denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (13. April 2008)

Naja, war naja nur ne frog


----------



## Flugrost (14. April 2008)

War ya auch nur so ne Antwort...

Das Ding steht hier ein Paar meter neben mir und ich hab tatsächlich Angst, dass ich moin als Grillhähnchen aufwache... leuchten tuts und ich hab ganz komische Sachen im Kopp, hmm.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. April 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch echt coole Typen die im Schlaf die Treppen fahren
> Leider sind die Geschwindigkeitsbilder etwas unscharf  Wird wohl mit der Kamera nix mehr. Rest im Album.


Der stützt sich sogar ab...  
Das war Sonntag, oder wie?


----------



## Don Stefano (14. April 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Rest im Album.


Danke für die Bilder, jetz weis ich auch, dass der Bernie mal wieder biken war. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte ...


----------



## easymtbiker (14. April 2008)

ich hatte gestern 2x critical mass. das erste mal morgens, als ich auf die waage gestanden bin. das 2. mal, als ich in düw ankam und dort vor lauter biker meine bezugsgruppe fast nich gefunden hatte.... 

(mit meiner form hätte ich eher bei zimbo+co mitfahren sollen...)


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. April 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> (mit meiner form hätte ich eher bei zimbo+co mitfahren sollen...)


Hättest du besser getan. Wir sind wenigstens nicht ständig auf der Flucht


----------



## Levty (14. April 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> als ich in düw ankam und dort vor lauter biker meine bezugsgruppe fast nich gefunden hatte


Geht mir da jmd fremd? Ich muss dir neue Strecken in HD zeigen!

Und Bus her, sofort!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. April 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Geht mir da jmd fremd? Ich muss dir neue Strecken in HD zeigen!



Wie sieht`s den mal mit einem Local Tag in HD aus?


----------



## Zelle (14. April 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wir sind wenigstens nicht ständig auf der Flucht


Wir müssen ja auch nichts und niemanden fürchten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (14. April 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> i als ich in düw ankam und dort vor lauter biker meine bezugsgruppe fast nich gefunden hatte....


bist doch gut eingewiesen worden


----------



## fanta1 (14. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Nachdem hier diesen ganzen Monat noch nichts geschrieben wurde, erwecke ich diesen Fred mal wieder zum Leben.
> 
> Folgendes habe ich gefunden (Thema Gäsbock-Marathon):
> 
> Also ich bin dabei



wollte nur mal nachfragen, ist da jetzt was mit AWP team


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wie sieht`s den mal mit einem Local Tag in HD aus?



Da wäre ich gerne dabei


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich gerne dabei


Das müsste doch einzurichten sein  Wäre super, da du es wahrscheinlich doch nie schaffst in de Palz zu kumme.


----------



## Zelle (14. April 2008)

fanta1 schrieb:


> wollte nur mal nachfragen, ist da jetzt was mit AWP team


Das läuft ...  Die offizielle Presseerklärung wird aber erst in der nächsten Woche veröffentlicht (am Wochenende wurde ich ja offiziell als AWP-PR-Beauftragter ernannt  ) Ich denke das Team wird sich dann kurz vorm Tag des geschehens spontan zusammensetzen. Eventuell kommt noch mein Freeride-Kollege aus Bremerhaven dazu. Wenn wir einen Gastfahrer dulden wollen. Wäre natürlich wieder gute PR  Vielleicht wird dieser nämlich zum Zeitpunkt des Marathons zu besuch sein. Es ist der Freerider aus dem bereits veröffentlichten Video:





Ich kann ja mal eben gucken, ob ich zusammenkriege wer bisher dabei sein wird:
Flugrost
Fanta
Zimbo
Wolfmann
Andreas 
Luna
Zelle
... und die, die ich vergessen habe. Keine böse Absicht, ich bin Debil. Also meldet euch einfach nochmal! 

EDIT @Fanta: Fotos vom Wochenende werden hochgeladen?
EDIT2 @Fanta: Gerade gesehen, sind ja schon da!


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2008)

@Wolfi,
dann wäre es doch schön wenn ihr mal zu den Zeiten fahren könntet die wir festgelegt haben, zB Samstags ab 14:30h anderst kann ich halt net  Arbeit! Das würde mich echt freuen 

Grüßchen Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (14. April 2008)

mensch gürü, hast du langweilige ausrede  lass dir z.b. kopfschmerzen einfallen, das funzt bei frauen immä 

@flügröst: wat hast du da für ne grüne mamba? endlich mal mut zur farbe aus dir wird auch noch ein foto-bunny am gesichtsausdruck müssen wir noch üben. hast du die treppe denn bis ganz runnä geschafft?

@easy: dachte du bist schon verschollen im gletscher 

@the others: bin leider nächstes woe net hier, muss mal wieder die schulbank drücken, aber die atomica wir euch auf der nächsten tour von unser abenteuer in finale ligure erzählen. 

die 10a


----------



## Bogie (14. April 2008)

10. Mai?
Langsam fahren kann ich auch! Das beweise ich ja jedes Wochenende. Deshalb bin ich auch dabei. 
Aber nur, wenns auch ein AWP-Shirt gibt.....
Wer denkt sich das passende Motiv aus????

Gruß Bogie


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2008)

zena schrieb:


> mensch gürü, hast du langweilige ausrede  lass dir z.b. kopfschmerzen einfallen, das funzt bei frauen immä
> 
> 
> 
> die 10a



Hab isch koppweh


----------



## Flugrost (14. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Wolfi,
> dann wäre es doch schön wenn ihr mal zu den Zeiten fahren könntet die wir festgelegt haben, *zB Samstags ab 14:30h anderst kann ich halt net * Arbeit! Das würde mich echt freuen
> 
> Grüßchen Gürü.


Es wird Sommer, was spricht denn dagegen, sich um 1530 zu treffen - AWP meetz HD - Freeride um noch nen gediegenen Nightride dranzuhängen?
Das heißt nicht, dass wir später starten müssen, der Tag auf dem Beik dauert halt nur marginal länger... ...was natürlich dann mit unser aller Regierungen abgesprochen sein sollte.

Und ... es gibt soviele Trails, die wie ein Haigebiss bei Nacht auf uns warten...


----------



## Flugrost (14. April 2008)

zena schrieb:


> am gesichtsausdruck müssen wir noch üben.



So man am Pennen ist, möchte ich den kennenlernen, dessen Gesichtszüge da nicht entgleisen, gottseidank sieht man wenigstens keine Schlabberfäden. 
Dem Fotographen hab ich ja schon Schläge angedroht.


Wo is denn Face abgeblieben? Hat wer seinen Urlaubsantrag ohne mein Wissen unterschrieben?


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Es wird Sommer, was spricht denn dagegen, sich um 1530 zu treffen - AWP meetz HD......



16:37,314756872355111 Uhr wir haben jetzt nen Termin, bis denne


----------



## Flugrost (14. April 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> 10. Mai?
> Langsam fahren kann ich auch! Das beweise ich ja jedes Wochenende. Deshalb bin ich auch dabei.
> Aber nur, wenns auch ein *AWP-Shirt* gibt.....
> Wer denkt sich das passende Motiv aus????
> ...








[/URL][/IMG]

Wie wärs damit? Alt aber bezahlt...


----------



## Flugrost (14. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> 16:37,314756872355111 Uhr wir haben jetzt nen Termin, bis denne





			
				Schwerschlau schrieb:
			
		

> Die Genauigkeit von 200 dezimalen Nachkommastellen erhÃ¤lt man mit 194 Teilnennern:
> 
> Ï = [3; 7, 15, 1, 292, 1, 1, 1, 2, 1, 3, 1, 14, 2, 1, 1, 2, 2, 2, 2, 1, 84, 2, 1, 1, 15, 3, 13, 1, 4, 2, 6, 6, 99, 1, 2, 2, 6, 3, 5, 1, 1, 6, 8, 1, 7, 1, 2, 3, 7, 1, 2, 1, 1, 12, 1, 1, 1, 3, 1, 1, 8, 1, 1, 2, 1, 6, 1, 1, 5, 2, 2, 3, 1, 2, 4, 4, 16, 1, 161, 45, 1, 22, 1, 2, 2, 1, 4, 1, 2, 24, 1, 2, 1, 3, 1, 2, 1, 1, 10, 2, 5, 4, 1, 2, 2, 8, 1, 5, 2, 2, 26, 1, 4, 1, 1, 8, 2, 42, 2, 1, 7, 3, 3, 1, 1, 7, 2, 4, 9, 7, 2, 3, 1, 57, 1, 18, 1, 9, 19, 1, 2, 18, 1, 3, 7, 30, 1, 1, 1, 3, 3, 3, 1, 2, 8, 1, 1, 2, 1, 15, 1, 2, 13, 1, 2, 1, 4, 1, 12, 1, 1, 3, 3, 28, 1, 10, 3, 2, 20, 1, 1, 1, 1, 4, 1, 1, 1, 5, 3, 2, 1, 6, 1, 4, Â]



...und da treffen wir uns dann, froi mir!


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...und da treffen wir uns dann, froi mir!




Isch misch a


----------



## Levty (15. April 2008)

Um 1530? Den Tag könnt ihr dann dem Hasen geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (15. April 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> 10. Mai?
> Langsam fahren kann ich auch! Das beweise ich ja jedes Wochenende. Deshalb bin ich auch dabei.
> Aber nur, wenns auch ein AWP-Shirt gibt.....
> Wer denkt sich das passende Motiv aus????
> ...



 

AWP Shirt ... wem können wir das überdrücken?  

*Update:*
Flugrost
Fanta
Zimbo
Wolfmann
Andreas
Luna
Bogie
Zelle


----------



## Bogie (15. April 2008)

Natürlich nur dem einzigen Begründer und wildem spamverteiler dieses fabelhaften freds...........???????    

Richtig: ...olfman-4?

Oder sollte vielleicht doch erst ein marketingkomitee gegründet werden?? 

Bogie


----------



## Zelle (15. April 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> Natürlich nur dem einzigen Begründer und wildem spamverteiler dieses fabelhaften freds...........???????
> 
> Richtig: ...olfman-4?
> 
> ...


Wegen der Kosten für T-Shirts habe ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht. Es sollte doch für so ein erfolgsversprechendes Team ein leichtes sein Sponsoren zu gewinnen. Dann kann w******-*4 den Entwurf mit den Sponrosen abstimmen, und eben auch verhandeln wo welche Werbefläche zu vergeben ist. Ich denke dann können wir auch noch ein paar tausend Euro dazu verdienen ...


----------



## Quente (15. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Sponsoren zu gewinnen...


 





Isch bin uschuldisch...


----------



## Zelle (15. April 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Isch bin uschuldisch...


 

Die Aussage kann man ja ändern ... ein pumpes **** beeindruckt ja niemanden mehr. Aber da lässt unser w*****nn-44 sich schon was einfallen  Der Sponsor "the Police" ist mir persönlich ein bisschen zu groß gedruckt, aber wenn der Betrag stimmt, geht das natürlich auch


----------



## el Zimbo (15. April 2008)

1) zu HD-Biken und Gürü treffen:
Erst ne Tour fahren und den alzen Mann für die letzte Abfahrt mit ins Boot nehmen...

2) zum Gäsbock-AWP-Treff:
Einerseits wird das bestimmt ne Gaudi, andererseits hab ich mehr Spaß wenn ich selbst die Streckenführung beeinflussen kann.
Ich werde erst am Tage des Geschehens (vlt. auch nen Tag vorher) entscheiden, ob oder ob nicht...

3) zu den Shirts:
Wenn wir damit Geld verdienen bin ich dabei - zahlen will ich aber nix


----------



## Zelle (15. April 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> 2)] zum Gäsbock-AWP-Treff:
> Einerseits *wird das bestimmt ne Gaudi*, andererseits hab ich mehr Spaß wenn ich selbst die Streckenführung beeinflussen kann.
> Ich werde erst am Tage des Geschehens (vlt. auch nen Tag vorher) entscheiden, ob oder ob nicht...


genau, ne Gaudi  
... die Freiheit lassen wir Dir natürlich, zu glauben Du hättest eine Wahl  



el Zimbo schrieb:


> 2)]3) zu den Shirts:
> Wenn wir damit Geld verdienen bin ich dabei - zahlen will ich aber nix


Genau so sehe ich das auch ... aber ich denke auch nicht, dass hier irgendjemand Bedenken hat, dass wir einen Sponsor finden


----------



## Zelle (15. April 2008)

(verwirrt)


----------



## guru39 (15. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Wolfi,
> dann wäre es doch schön wenn ihr mal zu den Zeiten fahren könntet die wir festgelegt haben, zB Samstags ab 14:30h  anderst kann ich halt net  Arbeit! Das würde mich echt freuen
> 
> Grüßchen Gürü.



Isch meinte 14:30h, nüsch 15:30h. Bin aber flexibel, nach hinten raus 

alla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (15. April 2008)

Lev will uns doch neue Trails zeigen - du kannst dich gerne am Schluss einklinken  
Und wenn du 1200 hm schaffst, dann wirst du genötigt, sonntags mal mit uns in der Pfalz zu fahren.
(weniger geht nur, wenn vorzeitige Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten eingeplant werden)


----------



## easymtbiker (15. April 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wie sieht`s den mal mit einem Local Tag in HD aus?


wie wäre es denn sonntag? sa abend ist zwar auch ne party, aber wenn wir gegen 11/12h starten sollte ich wieder halbwegs nüchtern sein.
 



talybont schrieb:


> bist doch gut eingewiesen worden


jadochdanke!


----------



## one track mind (15. April 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Den Tag könnt ihr dann dem Hasen geben...



falsch, ich komm auch noch mit, dann könnt ihr den tag den hasen geben . hab bock, mal wieder in HD zu fahren. und wenn man dann noch ein paar pfälzer wieder trifft, wird das bestimmt lustig. also sagt mal was konkretes. mir is alles egal, hauptsache ich krieg meinen restalkoholpegel vom vortag bis zum start einigermassen unter kontrolle ...


----------



## Levty (15. April 2008)

Und ich habe immer noch nicht für Samstag, oder überhaupt für dieses WE, zugesagt. Es ist gut möglich dass ich auswärts arbeiten bin übers WE, aber ihr habt ja den Martin.

Cheers.

PS: aber 1200hm sind drin, dachte ihr fahrt immer mehr...


----------



## pfalz (15. April 2008)

...könnt mich ja auch mal Samstags wieder mit einklincken...


----------



## el Zimbo (16. April 2008)

Also ich plädiere für Sonntag - 11:00 Uhr Heidelberg
Aber nur wenn Lev auch dabei ist, sonst könnte man die Aktion auch um ne Woche verschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (16. April 2008)

suundag konn hald de guru net mit...


----------



## el Zimbo (16. April 2008)

Samstag erst ab 15:00 Uhr - Sonntag gar nicht...Pech für Guru


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2008)

Du bist herzlos Zimbo  

Dann halt nicht, das ist kein Problem für mich  

Viel Spaß


----------



## el Zimbo (16. April 2008)

Gib deinem Herz doch nen Ruck und komm am Sonntag mit  
Aber zuerst sollten wir Lev's Anwesenheit geklärt wissen...
Davon abhängig - wie wär's bei dir nächste Woche Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Levty (16. April 2008)

Sonntag bin ich startklar, SA bin ich in Frankfurt, meine Seilkür ausführen.
1100 ist auch gut.


----------



## el Zimbo (16. April 2008)

Parkplatz Neuenheimer Feld - gegenüber der Tanke?


----------



## Levty (16. April 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Parkplatz Neuenheimer Feld - gegenüber der Tanke?


Uffz, ich schau mal heute da vorbei, ich glaube die haben dort Schranken hingestellt. Oder warst du mal in letzter Zeit da?
Ich kann nicht garantieren, dass es immer noch frei ist dort. 
Wie gesagt, heute Nachmittag schreib ichs hier rein.
Ansonsten ja, dann fangen wir mim Weißen Stein wieder an, dann direkt zum KS rüber und dort 1.5 Mal rauf und runter.
Aber bitte keine Massen an Bikern.


----------



## el Zimbo (16. April 2008)

Vergiss die neuen Trails nicht...


----------



## one track mind (16. April 2008)

ok, bin dabei 

sonntag, mein ich. treffpunkt bin ich auch flexibel -komm mit der bahn, brauch keinen parkplatz. 

kluncker, bumble, atomica???


----------



## atomica (16. April 2008)

muss erst mal meine sa-abend planung checken  
aber hab auf jeden fall interesse! eine tour mit unserem kleinen russen kann ich mir ja schlecht entgehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (16. April 2008)

atomica schrieb:


> muss erst mal meine sa-abend planung checken
> aber hab auf jeden fall interesse! eine tour mit unserem kleinen russen kann ich mir ja schlecht entgehen lassen


Meine Nummer hast du ja. In letzter Zeit bin ich auch unterwegs .


----------



## JeTho (16. April 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> ...Aber bitte keine Massen an Bikern.



Wo liegt die critical mass?  

Wenn mein Dämpfer bis dahin wieder ganz ist, wäre ich dabei. Würde auch mit dem Zug kommen. Wo ist die Tanke ungefähr?


grtz


----------



## el Zimbo (17. April 2008)

Jaja die Dämpfer und die kritischen Massen...


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (17. April 2008)

@Hoschi: Ich will eigentlich am Sonntag in Dein Heimatdorf und Victor den Berg hochfahren lassen.

Wenn das nicht klappen sollte, dann auch gerne eine Heidelbergtour mit mindestens 1300 (was ist eigentlich die Abkürzung von) Höhenmetern.  

Cheerio


----------



## Levty (17. April 2008)

hm


----------



## guru39 (17. April 2008)

Wenn ihr mir schreibt wann ihr am So. uffm KS seid komm ich vielleicht
a noch, muss das awa noch mit meiner Regierung klären


----------



## Levty (17. April 2008)

Mir ist was aufgefallen: Ihr seid alles Knechte!

Im Tupperwarenforum heißt es dann: Ha, mein Sklave will am Sonntag Fahrrad fahren gehen, aber NICHT MIT MIR! Oder putzen sich die Fenster von alleine?


----------



## der-tick.de (17. April 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Mir ist was aufgefallen: Ihr seid alles Knechte!
> 
> Im Tupperwarenforum heißt es dann: Ha, mein Sklave will am Sonntag Fahrrad fahren gehen, aber NICHT MIT MIR! Oder putzen sich die Fenster von alleine?


Warst da gerade wieder unterwegs, oder wie?  
@Gürü39++++: Du weißt welcher Satz jetzt von dir erwartet wird: "Schnauze Lev!"!


----------



## el Zimbo (17. April 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Mir ist was aufgefallen: Ihr seid alles Knechte!
> 
> Im Tupperwarenforum heißt es dann: Ha, mein Sklave will am Sonntag Fahrrad fahren gehen, aber NICHT MIT MIR! Oder putzen sich die Fenster von alleine?



  ???  
Was hast du denn geraucht, getrunken oder... 

Iss des jetzt Schbämm odder willschd du uns fer Sunndach absage???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (17. April 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ???
> Was hast du denn geraucht, getrunken oder...
> 
> Iss des jetzt Schbämm odder willschd du uns fer Sunndach absage???



zimbo, geh mal nen schritt zurück, du stehst auf`m schlauch .

@kuno: naja, also eröffnen tun sie in beerfelden dieses wochenende,aber ich wart lieber noch, bis es richtig trocken  und die neue strecke schön festgefahren ist...


----------



## el Zimbo (17. April 2008)

HEUREKA!!!

now I got it...


----------



## guru39 (17. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Gürü39++++



Schnauze tick  

 und Lev sowieso


----------



## Levty (17. April 2008)

Ich hab einen Namensforschlag fÃ¼r dich, Roiner:
*guru93 - â *


----------



## guru39 (17. April 2008)

*Schnauze LEV*


----------



## Levty (17. April 2008)

+t

Wenn schon, denn schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (17. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> *Schnauze LEV*


Genau so gehörts...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. April 2008)

Guru kann dich verstehen, kann transregierungspolitisch auch am Sonntag nicht.  Aber lass den Lev mal in unser Alter kommen, dann heißt es nur noch warst du einkaufen, ist der Wagen getankt und gewaschen ach und der Müll muss auch noch raus. Diese Phase haben wir schon lange hinter uns gebracht..... hoffentlich


----------



## guru39 (17. April 2008)

Hi Wolfi,
dann lass uns doch am Samstag (bei gutem Wetter) ne Ü40 Runde drehn
und die *Kinder* fahren dann am Sonntag 

alla.


----------



## Quente (17. April 2008)




----------



## der-tick.de (17. April 2008)

Darf ich Sonntag in HD mit? Ich bin eh in Lu... Also nur noch halber Weg...  
Ansonsten fahr ich weiter nach Beerfelden...


----------



## der-tick.de (18. April 2008)

Ok... Wer sich nicht sooo schnell meldet... Beerfelden hat gewonnen!


----------



## Levty (18. April 2008)

Manche haben jetzt auch ein Leben außerhalb des Forums!


----------



## easymtbiker (18. April 2008)

ja waswannwiewo am sonntach?
also ich würde vorschlagen, 10h bahnhof (wenn jemand mit zug kommt- bitte bescheid sagen!) und 10:05 an der schell- tanke im neuenheimer feld. anfahrt: von der autobahn nach hd rein, an der 1. ampel links, dann immer der  2- spurigen vorfahrtsstrasse nach, unter der neckarbrücke durch und da gleich rechts und über die brücke drüber. dann kommt die tanke an der 2. ampel. hier links n parkplatz suchen!

rutenvorschlag: hoch zum hohlem kästenbaum??? naja,halt nich ganz hoch zum weissen stein, dann die 33 runter, dann n netter anspruchsvoller höhenweg, dann gegenseite zum königstuhl, dort über alte oder neue dh und zum schluss valerie! 



Levty schrieb:


> +t
> 
> Wenn schon, denn schon.



schei$$ deutschlehrer. 
aber hast schon recht, die schnautze lev!- gruppe im studivz hat schon 25 mitglieder!


----------



## strandi (18. April 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> aber hast schon recht, die schnautze lev!- gruppe im studivz hat schon 25 mitglieder!



26


----------



## Zelle (19. April 2008)

27


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. April 2008)

28


----------



## face-to-ground (19. April 2008)

tztztz...immer das lev-bashing...der arme...


29


----------



## Levty (19. April 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> 26


Dulli!



Zelle schrieb:


> 27


Dulli!



guru39 schrieb:


> 28


Dulli!



face-to-ground schrieb:


> lev-bashing
> 29


Dulli!

Cheers.


----------



## katermurr (19. April 2008)

http://www.duden-suche.de/suche/abstract.php?shortname=fx&artikel_id=143272&verweis=1


----------



## one track mind (19. April 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ja waswannwiewo am sonntach?
> also ich würde vorschlagen, 10h bahnhof (wenn jemand mit zug kommt- bitte bescheid sagen!) und 10:05 an der schell- tanke im neuenheimer feld. anfahrt: von der autobahn nach hd rein, an der 1. ampel links, dann immer der  2- spurigen vorfahrtsstrasse nach, unter der neckarbrücke durch und da gleich rechts und über die brücke drüber. dann kommt die tanke an der 2. ampel. hier links n parkplatz suchen!



moin! pfalz und ich kommen um 10:30 am HBF-HD an. treffpunkt ist um 11:00 an der tanke. stimmt doch, oder ?


----------



## pfalz (19. April 2008)

stimmt..

oder gehts jetzt doch früher los??


----------



## Levty (19. April 2008)

1100 ist Treffpunkt.


----------



## atomica (19. April 2008)

bin dabei  ich komm dann zur tanke im neuenheimer feld


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. April 2008)

Jungs jetzt macht a mol langsam. 10.53h Ankunft HBF HD mit S-Bahn aus de Palz. Also misch a mol net vergesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (19. April 2008)

hey, dulli-lev! wenn du schon was konspirativ ausmachst, solltest du vielleicht auch dem herrn mr. heidelbergtrail bescheid sagen! 

schei$$ piss-wetter  wollte heute auch biken!


----------



## Tobsn (19. April 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...schei$$ piss-wetter  wollte heute auch biken!


In der Pfalz war es geil    
Bin immer noch am Grinsen. Sag nur die '3' ins Klausental, hatte selten einen so perfekten Run.

@Easy: Hätte da einen Job für Dich, erinnern mich daran.


----------



## Bumble (19. April 2008)

*Hab heute den Lev getroffen, sonst hätt ich`s glatt verpasst.

Hab doch grade kein Internet 

Bin dann auch dabei.  
Bis morsche  *


----------



## one track mind (19. April 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Hab heute den Lev getroffen, sonst hätt ich`s glatt verpasst.
> 
> Hab doch grade kein Internet
> 
> ...



tja, geht doch nix über den guten alten buschfunk . dann bis morsche .

@wolfman: wie schon erwähnt kommen pfalz und ich um halb elf an, sollen wir am HBF auf dich warten?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. April 2008)

@otm wäre super, dann muss ich nicht über die falsche Brücke fahren und durch ganz Neuenheim irren.


----------



## pfalz (19. April 2008)

@wolfman

ich fahr um 9.26 in Speyer los, der ist um 10.16 in HD (dann langts noch für nen Kaffee  )

Wenn Du früher aus dem Bett fällst, dann könnten wir uns ein 24 plus Ticket teilen..

Ich schick Dir auch noch meine Handy-Nummer per PN..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (19. April 2008)

es wird schlammig morgen- keine weissen socken anziehen!


----------



## JeTho (20. April 2008)

Euch viel spaß!!
Meine Teile für den Dämpfer sind noch nicht da.


----------



## Levty (20. April 2008)

Soooooooo!
Als erstes: Tschüss, an alle, die komischer Weise unter der Brücke geparkt hatten und von denen ich mich nicht mehr verabschieden konnte.

Desweiteren: Danke an alle die da waren, war echt cool, trotz großer Gruppe. Hoffe alle sind auf ihre Kosten gekommen. Und danke an Martin fürs Guiden 

Cheers, bis demnächst.

PS: Zimbo, was macht dein launischer Freilauf?


----------



## easymtbiker (20. April 2008)

lev, danke dir für`s guiden! 

und an alle fürs mitfahren! war ne tolle tour mit euch!

hat mir jemand vielleicht die km- und zeitdaten der tour (wolfi?), mein tacho hat sich unterwegs verabschiedet....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. April 2008)

Auch von meiner Seite aus... prima Tour mit allem was dazu gehört  Dank an die Locals. Wir revangieren uns. Tourdaten 1063 HM bei 23,6 km. Wenn ich Zeit habe stelle ich die Daten bei mir ins Album. @ Martin. Hab ein schönes "Kurvenbild" von dir. Wenn du die geballten MB`s des Bildes haben willst, brauche ich deine Addi, ansonsten stelle ich es ins Album.


----------



## pfalz (21. April 2008)

Danke an Lev fürs guiden und an de Maddin für Besenwagen spielen   

Hat sauviel Spaß gemacht!!!     

Da nächste mal komm ich dann auch auf die Neckarwiese mit zum


----------



## el Zimbo (21. April 2008)

Moin!

Ich fand's auch sehr schön gestern  
Die neue Strecke will im trockeneren Zustand nochmal gefahren werden,
und dem Vallerieweg hab ich's gezeigt  
Zwei Kurven erforderten wiederholtes Versuchen, aber ich hab gewonnen...
Demnächst machen wir das nochmal mit dem Stein der Weisen für Wolfgang, der war gerade in Urlaub.

PS:
Der Freilauf ging immer mal wieder, am Schluss hat das Schaltwerk komische Sachen gemacht.
Also altes Laufrad wieder fit machen und neues Schaltwerk kommt eh heut mit der Post.


----------



## strandi (21. April 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> und neues Schaltwerk kommt eh heut mit der Post.



sicher?


----------



## el Zimbo (21. April 2008)

...noch streiken sie nicht - aber da könnt ich mich trotzdem schon wieder drüber aufregen...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. April 2008)

Sodale Bilder im Album. Kaum zu glauben, dass wir um HD Kühen begegneten. 
@ Sven. Bild siehst echt schei§§e aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (21. April 2008)

zimbo kricht doch alles kaputt!

wie machst du das nur?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. April 2008)

eL schrieb:


> zimbo kricht doch alles kaputt!
> 
> wie machst du das nur?



Du brauchst nur in sein Profil zu schauen. Manche testen Autos Zimbo macht es mit Bikematerialien.


----------



## Levty (21. April 2008)

Martins Foto wird wohl mal wieder ein Monatsbild im nächsten Kalender sein ;D


----------



## easymtbiker (21. April 2008)

wolfi, geile bilder!  besonders das hier, kurz über der heidelberger altstadt beim almauftrieb:








Levty schrieb:


> Martins Foto wird wohl mal wieder ein Monatsbild im nächsten Kalender sein ;D


hm, muss nich sein, ist aber super geworden, wird n neues benutzerbild! besoders dafür,d as wolfi den foto gerade einpacken wollte und ich ihn noch zum knipsen aufgefordert habe 


@sven und andere interessierte: wie wäre es morgen abend mal die untere strasse unter die lupe zu nehmen?  so ab 21:30 destille?


----------



## Levty (21. April 2008)

Die Kuh rechts im Bild fährt ein Cube, wow...


----------



## easymtbiker (21. April 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> und dem Vallerieweg hab ich's gezeigt
> Zwei Kurven erforderten wiederholtes Versuchen, aber ich hab gewonnen...


ja! super! auch alle anderen sind da perfekt runter gefahren, der einzige,der nich alle kurven geschafft hat, war wohl ich  insofern mit meinem bild.... der schlechteste fahrer wurde abgelichtet



Levty schrieb:


> Die Kuh rechts im Bild fährt ein Cube, wow...




gröl! ich schmeiss mich weg!


----------



## strandi (22. April 2008)

sag ma lev...waren da teile der welligen tour dabei? meine ich kann auf den bilder was erkennen


----------



## Optimizer (22. April 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Die Kuh rechts im Bild fährt ein Cube, wow...


warum trägt die Kuh keinen Helm???


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (22. April 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Sven. Bild siehst echt schei§§e aus



Stimmt! 

Du hast echt ein Abo für unvorteilhafte, häßliche oder einfach nur dämliche Bilder von mir gebucht.  

Lass halt demnächst die Kamera daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (22. April 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> sag ma lev...waren da teile der welligen tour dabei? meine ich kann auf den bilder was erkennen


So ähnlich. Mit neuen und anderen Elementen bestückt.
Der Teil am Weißen Stein wurde um eine Welle gekürzt, dafür am Ende eine andere Welle wieder drangesetzt


----------



## talybont (22. April 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> warum trägt die Kuh keinen Helm???


Weil die Hörner nicht drunter passen?


----------



## eL (22. April 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Weil die Hörner nicht drunter passen?



achnein?

frag ma die wikinger


----------



## strandi (22. April 2008)

eL schrieb:


> frag ma die wikinger



was wer hat nach mir gerufen?


----------



## talybont (22. April 2008)

eL schrieb:


> achnein?
> 
> frag ma die wikinger



Also sind Wikinger Rindviecher?


----------



## guru39 (22. April 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Also sind Wikinger Rindviecher?



scheinbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (23. April 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> Weil die Hörner nicht drunter passen?



Da gibts doch jetzt von Met oder Bell das Modell "Horny", extra mit Aussparungen für di Hörner...


----------



## Zelle (23. April 2008)

Dazu fällt mir ja wieder das super Spiel aus den frühen 90ern ein:






Also wenn Lost Vikings nicht das beste Spiel der Welt ist, dann ist es ein anderes!


----------



## el Zimbo (23. April 2008)




----------



## Zelle (23. April 2008)

Lemmings  

Das wurde ja auch sehr oft kopiert ... gab es das auch mal mit Mountainbikern? Wenn nicht, sollte es noch einmal kopiert werden!


----------



## easymtbiker (23. April 2008)

für mehr spass im büro:

raketenwerfer

... immer richtung schef zielen....


----------



## one track mind (23. April 2008)




----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2008)

@ otm: ich habe einen defekten X7 Trigger, von dem könntest du das Verstellrädchen haben.


----------



## Bastiaan (23. April 2008)

pfff....wär gern auch mal wieder im odenwald gefahren. aber der holländer war seit freitag daheim mit ner gehirnerschütterung.
eins kann ich euch sagen kinder: ne glasflasche auf der brine tut nicht gut  also finger weg  

bei der nächsten odenwald tour fahr ich dann hoffentlich auch mit   bilder sehen ja vielversprechend aus 

grtz


----------



## strandi (23. April 2008)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> pfff....wär gern auch mal wieder im odenwald gefahren. aber der holländer war seit freitag daheim mit ner gehirnerschütterung.
> eins kann ich euch sagen kinder: ne glasflasche auf der brine tut nicht gut  also finger weg
> 
> bei der nächsten odenwald tour fahr ich dann hoffentlich auch mit   bilder sehen ja vielversprechend aus
> ...



 haste einem die perle ausgespannt


----------



## Bastiaan (23. April 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> haste einem die perle ausgespannt



hab dort zwar gute bekanntschaften gemacht, ums mal so auszudrücken. aber wurde nicht deswegen gehauen 

nee, da gabs ne tussi die voll war wie 10 russen   und die hatte stress mit nem typen. ich als vorbildlicher ausländer wollte den streit schlichten und wurde von der tussi vertauscht und hab die flasche abbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (23. April 2008)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> nee, da gabs ne tussi die voll war wie 10 russen   und die hatte stress mit nem typen. ich als vorbildlicher ausländer wollte den streit schlichten und wurde von der tussi vertauscht und hab die flasche abbekommen


 AUA, Wahrscheinlich hat sie Dein "let op" nicht verstanden  
Nach dem Einschlag hast Du vermutlich "bedankt en tot ziens" gemurmelt und bis weggetreten, oder?

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Zelle (23. April 2008)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> hab dort zwar gute bekanntschaften gemacht, ums mal so auszudrücken. aber wurde nicht deswegen gehauen
> 
> nee, da gabs ne tussi die voll war wie 10 russen   und die hatte stress mit nem typen. ich als vorbildlicher ausländer wollte den streit schlichten und wurde von der tussi vertauscht und hab die flasche abbekommen



   

Was lernen wir daraus? Genau: Zusammen mit dem Typen die Frau verdreschen und dann mit dem Typen einen Saufen gehen ... da haste gleich einen super Kumpel! Eine Frau benutzt man einmal und dann?


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Eine Frau benutzt man einmal und dann?


Da er dazu ja bisher nicht gekommen ist, sollte er das für diese Aktion aber noch einfordern! Ist ja wohl das mindeste...!


----------



## Bastiaan (23. April 2008)

talybont schrieb:


> AUA, Wahrscheinlich hat sie Dein "let op" nicht verstanden
> Nach dem Einschlag hast Du vermutlich "bedankt en tot ziens" gemurmelt und bis weggetreten, oder?
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


 ich schmeiß mich weg 
also ich hab eher sowas gesagt wie "kutwijf" oder "trut" allerdings auf deutsch 



Zelle schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus? Genau: Zusammen mit dem Typen die Frau verdreschen und dann mit dem Typen einen Saufen gehen ... da haste gleich einen super Kumpel! Eine Frau benutzt man einmal und dann?



Diese hohe Bereitschaft, sich mit schlagfertigen Argumenten auszudrücken KANN und WILL ich nicht akzeptieren. und jeder der das nicht so sieht: "alder aufs maul oda was häh?!!"



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da er dazu ja bisher nicht gekommen ist, sollte er das für diese Aktion aber noch einfordern! Ist ja wohl das mindeste...!


ich verzichte!


----------



## Zelle (23. April 2008)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> Diese hohe Bereitschaft, sich mit schlagfertigen Argumenten auszudrücken KANN und WILL ich nicht akzeptieren (...)



*Pazifismus ist heilbar!*


----------



## talybont (23. April 2008)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> also ich hab eher sowas gesagt wie "kutwijf" oder "trut" allerdings auf deutsch


Was ich hier nicht aussprechen möchte! Kann sich ja jeder denken


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2008)

Bastiaan schrieb:


> hab dort zwar gute bekanntschaften gemacht, ums mal so auszudrücken. aber wurde nicht deswegen gehauen
> 
> nee, da gabs ne tussi die voll war wie 10 russen   und die hatte stress mit nem typen. ich als vorbildlicher ausländer wollte den streit schlichten und wurde von der tussi vertauscht und hab die flasche abbekommen



Gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. April 2008)

War die Flasche wenigstens voll  Auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## eL (23. April 2008)

du solltest helm tragen

die mit hörnern sind end cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastiaan (23. April 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung





wolfman-44 schrieb:


> War die Flasche wenigstens voll  Auch von mir gute Besserung



dankeschön 



eL schrieb:


> du solltest helm tragen
> 
> die mit hörnern sind end cool



am besten fullface mit hörnern  kommt bestimmt gut auf ner party. mach ich das nächste mal


----------



## naiko (23. April 2008)

helllo !!
ich bin zurueck, ohne irgendwelche schaeden, abgesehen mal von der leeber...
und ich sehe, alles beim alten 
wonderbar, wann gehts wo los?
wer an Bildern interessiert ist, ich habe einige bei facebook hochgeladen,...
sooo zum wesentlichen wann gehts los in der Pfalz?? Brauche gemuetliche touren, war 7 monate nich aufm fahrrad


----------



## Levty (24. April 2008)

Kannst ja in HD vorbeikommen 
1000hm, 2 Berge und jede Menge Trails sind auf die Schnelle machbar


----------



## easymtbiker (24. April 2008)

hey! ich hab nen neuen trail entdeckt, ist bestimmt noch nie mit dem bike befahren worden. die kleinen löcher kann man bestimmt überspringen 

el camino del ray


----------



## der-tick.de (24. April 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hey! ich hab nen neuen trail entdeckt, ist bestimmt noch nie mit dem bike befahren worden. die kleinen löcher kann man bestimmt überspringen
> 
> el camino del ray


Das ist doch sicher was für Dave...


----------



## el Zimbo (24. April 2008)

Nein - zu wenig Spitzkehren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (26. April 2008)

Da möchte ich einen Trialer fahren sehen mit einem Sturzdämpfer und einem PSA. Ist bestimmt ein schöner Anblick - dann mucken nicht mal die Wanderer .


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. April 2008)

Bilder der gestrigen Tour sind eingestellt. Man beachte bitte unseren Materialtester bei seiner "Wochenendarbeit"


----------



## Symion (27. April 2008)

Muss schon sagen mutig, mutig der Geselle. Der hat sich ja nirgends in Sicherungsseil genklinkt ^^.
Ach ja, schwebt der ? Die Kamera bewegt sich ja so gut wie gar nicht in vertikaler Richtung.


----------



## Don Stefano (28. April 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Man beachte bitte unseren Materialtester bei seiner "Wochenendarbeit"


Was geb es diesmal? Er "arbeitet" ja gar nicht auf der Antriebsseite.


----------



## el Zimbo (28. April 2008)

...da hab ich nur den Zug vom Umwerfer nochmal nachgezogen,
nachdem ich meine Hausaufgaben daheim gemacht hab...  
Jaja, der Wolfi - hier schön lästern, aber nicht mal in der Lage sein
gescheite Fotos von allen zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. April 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> gescheite Fotos von allen zu machen.



Grummel grummel.... du bist einfach zu schnell für meine Kamera. Gelobe Besserung. Bin dann auch mal weg


----------



## Zelle (29. April 2008)

Gäsbock AWP-Team

*Update:*
1. Flugrost 
2. Fanta
3. Zimbo _(muss noch bearbeitet werden)_
4. Wolfmann
5. Andreas
6. Luna
7. Bogie
8. Zelle
9. TheMoe _(Gastfahrer)_

Zum speziellen Verpflegungsstand den wir uns am Sonntag überlegt haben, gibt es leider keine positive Meldung.

Wir hatten eine speziellen Stand fürs AWP-Team auf der Strecke überlegt:



*GRATIS BIER UND WÜRSTCHEN*
Für AWP-Team-Fahrer​


Leider will die auserkorene Würstchenverkäuferin da nicht mitmachen. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand. Muss optisch natürlich was hergeben 

Bis denn!


----------



## Kelme (29. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> GRATIS BIER UND WÜRSTCHEN
> Für AWP-Team-Fahrer
> ...


Dieser Stand (zumindest die Option Bier) ist ja nichts Neues. War in den vergangenen Jahren schon immer vor der Schlussabfahrt so.

Dann mal Prost!


----------



## Zelle (29. April 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dieser Stand (zumindest die Option Bier) ist ja nichts Neues. War in den vergangenen Jahren schon immer vor der Schlussabfahrt so.
> 
> Dann mal Prost!



Auf der *Schlussabfahrt* kann ich mir vorstellen  

50 m nach dem Start aber doch sicherlich noch nicht oder?


----------



## fanta1 (29. April 2008)

@ AWP Team
Welche Strecke (km) fahren wir überhaupt. 
Mit welchen Rädern fahren wir +15 kg oder -15 kg
Und ich dachte das Bier gibt es vor dem Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (29. April 2008)

fanta1 schrieb:


> @ AWP Team
> Welche Strecke (km) fahren wir überhaupt.


Die 2 km ... ne, keine Ahnung, wie weit ist es bis zur ersten Hütte?



fanta1 schrieb:


> Mit welchen Rädern fahren wir +15 kg oder -15 kg


15+  



fanta1 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte das Bier gibt es vor dem Start.


Klar, aber für die Fahrt brauchen wir dann ja auch noch was!


----------



## el Zimbo (30. April 2008)

...also doch Camelbag?


----------



## der-tick.de (30. April 2008)

Camelback mit Bier gefüllt? 
Dann würd ich doch Russisch Wasser vorschlagen, das schäumt nicht so... 

Wer hat Lust *morgen* nach dem Ausschlafen auf das *Weinbiet* zu Biken (Ab Gimmeldingen)? 
@Smubob - Dich ruf ich eh noch an.


----------



## Zelle (30. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Camelback mit Bier gefüllt?
> Dann würd ich doch Russisch Wasser vorschlagen, das schäumt nicht so...


Man kann auch andere Flüssigkeiten in den Camelback füllen als Bier? Und das soll schmecken? Und wie soll das funktionieren mit russisch Wasser  Ist ja gar kein Druck auf der Leitung das es raus kommen kann!



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust *morgen* nach dem Ausschlafen auf das *Weinbiet* zu Biken (Ab Gimmeldingen)?


Ich hab Lust ... kann aber nicht!


----------



## der-tick.de (30. April 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Man kann auch andere Flüssigkeiten in den Camelback füllen als Bier? Und das soll schmecken? Und wie soll das funktionieren mit russisch Wasser  Ist ja gar kein Druck auf der Leitung das es raus kommen kann!
> 
> 
> Ich hab Lust ... kann aber nicht!


----------



## han (30. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Camelback mit Bier gefüllt?
> Dann würd ich doch Russisch Wasser vorschlagen, das schäumt nicht so...
> 
> Wer hat Lust *morgen* nach dem Ausschlafen auf das *Weinbiet* zu Biken (Ab Gimmeldingen)?
> @Smubob - Dich ruf ich eh noch an.



fahr lieber um die Hohe Loog. Da kannst du beim Schluss-Downhill in Hambach vorbei fahren und dir ein Schörlsche genehmigen.


----------



## der-tick.de (30. April 2008)

Ich glaub ich fahr morgen Nachmittag am Lago Maggiore...  
Aber das klärt sich erst heut abend...


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust *morgen* nach dem Ausschlafen auf das *Weinbiet* zu Biken (Ab Gimmeldingen)?
> @Smubob - Dich ruf ich eh noch an.


Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen fahre, habe Bedenken, dass viel Fußvolk unterwegs ist. Wobei die vielleicht an DEM Feiertag garnicht im Wald rumlatschen!?  Muss eh erst mal sehen, wie das Zeitmanagement aussieht - Montag starten die Abi-Prüfungen...


----------



## der-tick.de (30. April 2008)

Hat sich erledigt Smubob. Ich bike am Lago Maggiore...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (4. Mai 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt Smubob. Ich bike am Lago Maggiore...



Ah, wir wollen über Pfingsten auch ins Tessin! Momentan liegt noch zuviel Schnee für meine Touren. Hab' seit Tagen die Webcams in Beobachtung!
Wie war's denn bei Dir?

@Odenwald-Tourer:
Wenn wir's schon nicht live in Aktion gesehen hatten, hier noch ein paar Fotos von der Strecke gestern. Zumindest Flugrost kennt sie ja noch nicht:
http://www.grinsekater.com/06_frankenstein_lars/index.html
http://www.grinsekater.com/07_rinne/index.html

... und von Speedbullit!


----------



## aju (4. Mai 2008)

Von der Odenwaldtour:




Weitere Bilder in meinem Album.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Mai 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Ah, wir wollen über Pfingsten auch ins Tessin! Momentan liegt noch zuviel Schnee für meine Touren. Hab' seit Tagen die Webcams in Beobachtung!
> Wie war's denn bei Dir?



Ab 1600m Schnee... Das war noch zu verkraften. Hab mich arg überschärtzt was es heißt mit meiner Mühle 1400hm am Stück rauf zu schaukeln... Naja, wer vorher in die Karte schaut weiß auch das es so viele sind und schätzt nicht mal "nur ein kleiner Anstieg".  
Ich bin oben angekommen und hab insgesammt 1DH Abfaht mit 1000hm gemacht und 2 Vertriding verdächtige Abfahrten mit je 1300hm - Einmal mit über 30% Durchschnittsgefälle und einmal mit gerade mal 10% Durchschnittsgefälle. Direkt in Locarno war es nicht so prall, da die Stufen meist aus so 3cm dicken senkrecht stehenden Sterinplatten gebaut wurden, die fast alle frei gespült waren. Also ständig was, wo sich dein Vorderrad verkeilen konnte. 
Abeer Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem tierisch. Vorbereitung wäre halt gut gewesen. Nicht Mittwoch Nachmittag zu entscheiden, morgen früh fahren wir...  

Kannst du nicht ein WE später fahren? An Pfingsten kann ich nicht. Und eine Woche später müsste mein Cove Stiffee FR endlich fertig sein. Dann hab ich wieder was leichtes zum rum spielen.


----------



## dave (4. Mai 2008)

@tick:
Ah, danke für die Infos! Ich hatte von den Webcams jer auch in etwa mit dieser Schneegrenze gerechnet. Bei meinen geplanten Touren müssen wir aber dummerweise immer mindestens auf 2.000 m rauf, bei einer auch deutlich darüber! 

@Flugrost:
Ich hab's doch nicht vergessen!


----------



## Flugrost (4. Mai 2008)

dave schrieb:


> @Odenwald-Tourer:
> Wenn wir's schon nicht live in Aktion gesehen hatten, hier noch ein paar Fotos von der Strecke gestern. Zumindest Flugrost kennt sie ja noch nicht:
> http://www.grinsekater.com/06_frankenstein_lars/index.html
> http://www.grinsekater.com/07_rinne/index.html
> ...



Ein Paar Bilder kannte ich schon, die aber nicht. Respekt, einige sind auch toll ausgeleuchtet. 
Schnellbullit macht da einen sehr stylischen Hüpper. Tourenflachfahrer und Runterpuzzler wie ich sind da natürlich echt beeindruckt...
... vor Allem, wenn man selbst zu Fuß auf dem Katapult gestanden hat...

Dave, s`schwäbische Todessternle isch noch geiler als der Bruce, merci!

Strohkugel bitte verbessern Sie meine Rechtschreibschwächen schwäbelnderseits.


----------



## rohstrugel (5. Mai 2008)

Wia soll i deam jonga viralem Marketing-Experda schwäbisch beigrenga 







bei deam isch doch eh Hopfa on Malz verlora 

 Und Darth Vader ist auch unter uns ... äääh euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (5. Mai 2008)

Mein Cove Stiffee FR ist da!  
Nächste Woche wirds aufgebaut, übernächste Woche im PW eingeritten!!!
Projektname ist "Lara". Mal sehen obs dann auch der offizielle wird.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Projektname ist "Lara". Mal sehen obs dann auch der offizielle wird.


Also wenn das als Anspielung auf Lara Croft gedacht ist, muss zwecks realistischem Bezug aber ein dicker Vorbau dran  Oder wahlweise bei anderer Art der Interpretation mindestens ne Totem


----------



## one track mind (5. Mai 2008)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Und Darth Vader ist auch unter uns ... äääh euch



unsere katze hockt gerade auf dem baum. die feuerwehr hat schon aufgegeben und ist unverrichteter dinge wieder abgezogen ( kein witz, fernsehen war auch da!) ich nehm jetzt das foto hier und zeigs der katze. vielleicht springt sie dann ja vor schreck runter.


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Mai 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also wenn das als Anspielung auf Lara Croft gedacht ist, muss zwecks realistischem Bezug aber ein dicker Vorbau dran  Oder wahlweise bei anderer Art der Interpretation mindestens ne Totem


Nein, Bikenamen sind immer Frauennamen aus meiner Vergangenheit (Beziehung oder Ähnliches)! Das ist sozusagen ein Stück Vergangenheitsbewältigung.  
Mit Lara Croft hat das nix zu tun. 
(Auch wenn Lara (Dat Mädel aus der Vergangenheit) einen ebenbürdigen Vorbau hat)


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Mai 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> unsere katze hockt gerade auf dem baum. die feuerwehr hat schon aufgegeben und ist unverrichteter dinge wieder abgezogen ( kein witz, fernsehen war auch da!) ich nehm jetzt das foto hier und zeigs der katze. vielleicht springt sie dann ja vor schreck runter.


Den nächsten Jäger anrufen ist wesentlich effektiver, danach läuft die Katze auch nie wieder auf den Baum.


----------



## Levty (5. Mai 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> unsere katze hockt gerade auf dem baum. die feuerwehr hat schon aufgegeben und ist unverrichteter dinge wieder abgezogen ( kein witz, fernsehen war auch da!) ich nehm jetzt das foto hier und zeigs der katze. vielleicht springt sie dann ja vor schreck runter.


Ich dachte zuerst sie ist DESWEGEN auf dem Baum... wäre doch eine plausible Erklärung, die du der Presse zum Fraß vorwerfen könntest.

PS: Wer hat eigentlich gestern das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt, ich wäre in der Pfalz!?


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Mai 2008)

Du selbst...
Ich hab dir geSMSt - und du hast noch den Bumble gefragt, ob er dich mitnimmt  
...wahrscheinlich eine Verwechslung deinerseits - oder der Alkohol


----------



## Levty (5. Mai 2008)

Und dann habe ich an Bumble und dich zurückgeschrieben, dass ich in HD fahre  der Alkohol scheint dir eher zugesetzt zu haben. 
Egal. Wenn ich mal Geld für Sprit oder Bahn hab, sag ich fest zu das nächste Mal...


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Mai 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Und dann habe ich an Bumble und dich zurückgeschrieben, dass ich in HD fahre  der Alkohol scheint dir eher zugesetzt zu haben.
> Egal. Wenn ich mal Geld für Sprit oder Bahn hab, sag ich fest zu das nächste Mal...



Deine SMS vom _Donnerstag:_
"Hey jungs, ich fahr _morgen_ in heidelberg. Euch viel spaß. Grüße, lev."

...ich hab sogar die Groß-/Kleinschreibung übernommen  
Wie war das jetzt mit dem Alkohol?  

Na denn bis zum nächsten Mal, die Pfalz rennt ja nicht weg.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nein, Bikenamen sind immer Frauennamen aus meiner Vergangenheit (Beziehung oder Ähnliches)! Das ist sozusagen ein Stück Vergangenheitsbewältigung.


Bikes Namen geben statt zum Psychater zu gehen - wenn das mal gut geht... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na denn bis zum nächsten Mal, die Pfalz rennt ja nicht weg.


Abwarten! Ab übernächste Woche fange ich an, euch sämtliche Trails in der Pfalz vor der Nase wegzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (5. Mai 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bikes Namen geben statt zum Psychater zu gehen - wenn das mal gut geht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psychater sind doof (Außer die Tabletten die sie verschreiben)!  

Ich mach dann mit unsicher, hab ab dem 17.05. erstmal Urlaub und dann wieder zwei Bikes!


----------



## one track mind (5. Mai 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Den nächsten Jäger anrufen ist wesentlich effektiver, danach läuft die Katze auch nie wieder auf den Baum.



die jungs von der feuerwehr hätten da sicher auch noch ein paar tricks im ärmel gehabt. aber sowas können die net bringen, wenn die bild und ein kamerateam von RTL danebensteht...

ach ja, die katze ist immer noch oben...


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Mai 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> die jungs von der feuerwehr hätten da sicher auch noch ein paar tricks im ärmel gehabt. aber sowas können die net bringen, wenn die bild und ein kamerateam von RTL danebensteht...
> 
> ach ja, die katze ist immer noch oben...


Wenn sie hunger hat, kommt sie schon runter. Oder wenn man den Baum fällt. Katzen fallen doch immer auf die Pfoten (Es sei denn ein Marmeladenbrot liegt auf ihren Rücken).


----------



## Levty (5. Mai 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Deine SMS vom _Donnerstag:_
> 
> Wie war das jetzt mit dem Alkohol?


Erwischt! Dachte ich hätts geschrieben :/
1:0


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Psychater sind doof (Außer die Tabletten die sie verschreiben)!
> 
> Ich mach dann mit unsicher, hab ab dem 17.05. erstmal Urlaub und dann wieder zwei Bikes!


Achso, das liegt an den Tabletten, jetzt fange ich an zu verstehen...! 

Offiziell hab ich in der Zeit Schule und schreib auch noch vereinzelt Arbeiten in Nebenfächern... hab also i.d.R. nur nachmittags Zeit. Erst ab Anfang/Mitte Juni ist dann endgültig "Schule aus"


----------



## rohstrugel (5. Mai 2008)

Jetzt weiss ich auch warum der Zimbo so einen garstigen Blick hat ... bei dem Umgang mit den ganzen drogensüchtigen Weiberhelden, Jungalkoholikern, Tierquälern ...

War am Sa jedenfalls eine nette Tour (wenn auch nicht im PW)
Kann jetzt auch mit ein paar Bildern dienen





















Und auf den Pfälzer Pannenteufel war auch wieder verlass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Weitere Bilder gibt es auf meiner HP, oder in meinem Fotoalbum

Hat jedenfalls Laune gemacht, mit Euch den Odenwald zu durchforsten


----------



## Levty (6. Mai 2008)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich auch warum der Zimbo so einen garstigen Blick hat ... bei dem Umgang mit den ganzen drogensüchtigen Weiberhelden, Jungalkoholikern, Tierquälern ...
> 
> War am Sa jedenfalls eine nette Tour (wenn auch nicht im PW)
> Kann jetzt auch mit ein paar Bildern dienen


Das mit dem Kicker hat Dave wohl nicht so recht verstanden...


----------



## rohstrugel (6. Mai 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kicker hat Dave wohl nicht so recht verstanden...


Da war zwar ein Kicker, aber kein Auslauf ... ging gleich 90° ums Eck 
Aber wenn du da kickst, sag Bescheid


----------



## dave (6. Mai 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kicker hat Dave wohl nicht so recht verstanden...



Das Gefälle kommt hier nicht so ganz rüber. Wenn Du hier nur ganz leicht am Lenker ziehst, landeste praktisch direkt in der Kurve. Wird dann etwas hektisch mit dem Einlenken, wenn man das Rad nicht schon im Sprung drehen kann.  
Scheint für die Erbauer aber kein Problem zu sein, da stand laut aju früher sogar ein richtiger Kicker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Mai 2008)

Achso, ok, dann versteh ichs 

Ist dann auch ein Anlieger da, in dem man landen kann? Sowas haben wir dann hier auch .


----------



## dave (6. Mai 2008)

Da ist nur so ein klein wenig Erde angehäuft. Sah für mich jedoch eher so aus, als würdest Du dann samt Anlieger nach der Landung den Hang runterrutschen.


----------



## rohstrugel (6. Mai 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Da ist nur so ein klein wenig Erde angehäuft. Sah für mich jedoch eher so aus, als würdest Du dann samt Anlieger nach der Landung den Hang runterrutschen.


Ach gibs zu, du hast doch nur gekniffen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich hab die Kante gedropt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (grooooßes Ehrenwort, kannst mir echt glauben, hat ja keiner gesehen)


----------



## dave (6. Mai 2008)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Ach gibs zu, du hast doch nur gekniffen



Und da bin ich auch ganz froh drum, keine Sorge!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Mai 2008)

Bilder vom Maiwochenende sind eingestellt.
Nur um den Anderen die Nase lang zu machen. Geilstes Bikewetter. So geniest Man(n)


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2008)

Hände in der Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (7. Mai 2008)

Mol was Onneres,

ich hät mol widda Luscht mit aisch was zu erlewwe und des in geordnete Verhältniss.
Pälzisch aus, Hochdeutsch an...

Wer hat Zeit/Lust ein "verlängertes Wochenende" (Sa+So) in einer "Randzonen/West/Südpfalz-oder-Mittendrinn-Region zu biken? Inkl. einer Übernachtung, lecker Ham-Ham und Schluck-Schluck und natürlich viel Bla-Bla  

Das müsst ihr können: ca. 1300-1500 hm am Tag bergruf und runner, auf ca. 40-50km

gute, lässige und kontrollierte Fahrtechnik wär von Vorteil, das alles möglichst auf vielen "Wegleins".

Es sollten nicht mehr wie 10 Leute/innen werden   

Datum-Vorschlag: 
14/15.6
21/22.6
12/13.7
19/20.7

leider sind alle anderen Termine bei mir total dicht.
Wer mitmöchte meldet sich per PN bei mir und Wunschdatum angeben 

Antwort gibts ab 26.05 wenn ich vom Urlaub wieder daheim bin oder per Handy.

Grüße
10a


----------



## eL (7. Mai 2008)

sozusagen ne trans-südwestpfalz ohne das verweilein an sogenannten lohkäschens.

klingt spannender als ne fahrt mit der transsibierischen eisenbahn

ick überlege mal

L


----------



## zena (8. Mai 2008)

Was sind denn lohkäschens? 

Korrektur der vorherigen Angaben:

ich werde die Touren so planen dass die Möglichkeit besteht die Strecke auch auf ca. 1000hm abzukürzen, für diejenigen denen 1500hm zu dolle sind 
...und damit es am Gardasee nicht so langweilig wird   nehm ich schon die Karten mit und mal sie voll, da wird sich ja mein Mann freuen
 

Wenns interessiert der gucke mal im Mainzer-Forum bei "Pfalzcross mit Zena" und hole sich schon die fotografische Vorfreude...

10a


----------



## Optimizer (8. Mai 2008)

zena schrieb:


> Wer hat Zeit/Lust ein "verlängertes Wochenende" (Sa+So) in einer "Randzonen/West/Südpfalz-oder-Mittendrinn-Region zu biken?



Komm du mir nochmal in die Randzone ohne mir Bescheid zu sagen... sowas... auf einmal stehen 25 Biker am Gesundheitsbrunnen...



zena schrieb:


> und natürlich viel Bla-Bla


Das war ja klar...


----------



## Levty (8. Mai 2008)

Find ich iwie lustig


----------



## donnersberger (8. Mai 2008)

zena schrieb:


> Was sind denn lohkäschens?
> 
> Korrektur der vorherigen Angaben:
> 
> ...



Hi 10a, 
toller Bericht&Pics&Feedback!    
Sowas müßte ja eigentlich vom Tourismusverband gefördert werden! 

#21
> das war der HammÄÄÄÄÄÄ !!!
> Kurz gesagt - La Palma ist ein Dreck dagegen ....

Aber Gardasee und Langweilig kapier ich nicht.. 

War letzte Woche sehr sehr spontan 2 Tage dort und hätte gerne auf 2 Monate erweitert, dann allerdings im Hotel oder Zeltplatz und nicht im kleinen Auto weil keine Hotels mehr wegen dem "Beigfeschdiwall" übrig waren.. someone has to suffer..

Viel Spass und gutes Wetter


----------



## iTom (8. Mai 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ...
> War letzte Woche sehr sehr spontan 2 Tage dort und hätte gerne auf 2 Monate erweitert, dann allerdings im Hotel oder Zeltplatz und nicht im kleinen Auto weil keine Hotels mehr wegen dem "Beigfeschdiwall" übrig waren.. someone has to suffer..
> 
> Viel Spass und gutes Wetter



Musch dae hald ä idalienisches meedl suchä, des noch ä Bett frai hott, fä die Zeit


----------



## donnersberger (8. Mai 2008)

@Ytong:
hann isch doch probiert, als isch do die Dorffschänheidd   gefunne hann, war doo aaa schon a aarisch Waadeschlong...   Aber trotzdem Donge für den Tipp 

Gruß 
  dennersborger


----------



## zena (9. Mai 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Komm du mir nochmal in die Randzone ohne mir Bescheid zu sagen... sowas... auf einmal stehen 25 Biker am Gesundheitsbrunnen...
> 
> 
> Das war ja klar...



die warn jo aach all kronk 
deiner bitte werde ich heute nachkommen und dir die beschreibung zuschicken. erstmal muss ich schaffe, dann das vergnügen

grüsschen
10a


----------



## Tobsn (11. Mai 2008)

zena schrieb:


>



Hat mir jemand per PN die Handynummer von Zena?
Dachte ich hätte sie und hab mit Ihr ausgemacht, dass mich bei Ihr meld. 
Wollen die 136 Kehren zum Idro zusammen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (13. Mai 2008)

Komme gerade aus der Röhre. Radiusköpfchen ist / war gebrochen und ist doof zusammengewachsen, so dass das Gelenk blockiert ist. Außerdem noch zwei Spliter. Gelenk anscheinend noch soweit heile. Soll meinen Arm auf keinen Fall belasten  

Nun denn, denke ich melde mich für die nächsten Wochenende erstmal ab  ... jedenfalls fürs Biken. 

Spämmen wird wohl gehen


----------



## Bogie (13. Mai 2008)

Servus,
schöne Schei......
Was passiert jetzt? Muß operiert werden?

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!!!!

Aber denk dran, Hauptsache das  geht noch..............

Lass Dich daheim jetzt einfach intensiv pflegen.

Gruß Bogie


----------



## Zelle (13. Mai 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> Servus,
> schöne Schei......
> Was passiert jetzt? Muß operiert werden?
> 
> ...


 
Danke!

OP muss auf jeden Fall ... "so schnell wie möglich" meinte der Radiologe  Ob ich wohl nicht die ganze Zeit hätte fahren sollen?  

Nun denn, lasse mich nun weiter pflegen und meinen Trinkrucksack mit Bier befüllen  

Bis denn!


----------



## guru39 (13. Mai 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Nun denn, lasse mich nun weiter pflegen und meinen Trinkrucksack mit Bier befüllen
> 
> Bis denn!



Viel Spaß bei der Rekonvaleszenz       

Gude Pesserüng  

alla donn.


----------



## strandi (13. Mai 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> OP muss auf jeden Fall ... "so schnell wie möglich" meinte der Radiologe



na dann mal viel spass bei der narkose...und lass dir noch was abfüllen für den heimgebrauch   
gude besserung


----------



## eL (13. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> na dann mal viel spass bei der narkose...und lass dir noch was abfüllen für den heimgebrauch
> gude besserung




ey alda die hälfte iss mal mindestens für mich   echt goiler stoff sag ich dir


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. Mai 2008)

Ist das noch die Geschichte von der Kalmit?
Auch von meiner Seite aus gute Besserung. Jetzt muss dein neues bike ja die ganze Zeit im Keller stehen, oder darf es deine Freundin fahren


----------



## UHU69 (14. Mai 2008)

Die Schwester ...???


----------



## Zelle (14. Mai 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ist das noch die Geschichte von der Kalmit?
> Auch von meiner Seite aus gute Besserung. Jetzt muss dein neues bike ja die ganze Zeit im Keller stehen, oder darf es deine Freundin fahren


Danke, auch an die Anderen die eine gute Besserung wünschen und gewünscht haben  

Genau die Geschichte von der Kalmit. Das schlimme ist, dass mein Bike ja soweiso schon fast die ganze Zeit stand oder nur eingeschränkt benutzt werden konnte, wegen dem Arm  Nun wird es noch länger dauern ... hoffe das es ich es bald mal richtig fahren kann. 

Meine Freundin darf es natürlich nutzen wenn sie will ... ich kann sie damit ja mal auf einen AWP-Tour schicken. Dann aber ohne Bogie ... befürchte dass er ihr zu viel erzählen könnte  

Bis denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2008)

Das gehört alles in die Invalidenecke ... 

Gute Besserung


----------



## dave (14. Mai 2008)

@Zelle:
Jo, werd' schnell wieder fit! Hatte mich eigentlich schon gefreut Dich endlich auf einem AWP-tauglichen Rad zu sehen. 

@Zena + Tobsn:
Erzählt mal wie der Uferweg am Idrosee war. Man verdrängt ja doch meistens die schlechten Erfahrungen und dann bleiben nur die guten Eindrücke hängen.


----------



## Speedbullit (14. Mai 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> OP muss auf jeden Fall ... "so schnell wie möglich" meinte der Radiologe  Ob ich wohl nicht die ganze Zeit hätte fahren sollen?
> 
> ...



OP in der BG in Oggersheim? Vielleicht sieht man sich, bekommme meine speiche am fr geschraubt.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Mai 2008)

@Zelle: Auch von mir Gute Besserung! 

@Dave: Wie war es im Tessin? Viel im Schnee gespielt? Mit deinem Handgelenk alles in Ordnung? 

Ich hab mir letztes WE den linken Daumen leicht lediert, linken Mittelfuß und rechte Wade... Aber nix schlimmes... Geht alles nächstes WE wieder!  
War ja im Bayrischen Wald unterwegs und im Harz (Jandelsbronn, Bischofsmais, Hahnenklee).


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Mai 2008)

Der neue Trend: Klinik-Dating  

Gute Besserung euch beiden, ich hoffe auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen mit Zelle und von dir,
Herr Bullit will ich bald wieder Bestzeiten beim DH-Rennen sehen!


----------



## strandi (14. Mai 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> OP in der BG in Oggersheim? Vielleicht sieht man sich, bekommme meine speiche am fr geschraubt.



autsch...gehe davon aus das es sich nicht um eine speiche deines laufrades handelt  was haste denn angestellt?
gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (14. Mai 2008)

bin mit dem lenker an einem baum hängengeblieben. zimbo, dein wort ist mir befehl


----------



## Zelle (14. Mai 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> bin mit dem lenker an einem baum hängengeblieben. zimbo, dein wort ist mir befehl


Gegen einen Baum? Das kommt mir bekannt vor, am Freitag durfte ich sowas filmen 









Dir auch gute Besserung, aus dem Krankenhaus-Date wird nichts, ich soll erstmal Krankengymnastik machen. Nachdem der Radiologe aber meinte, dass Bewegung mein Gelenk kaputt machen kann, werde ich mir noch einen dritte Meinung einholen. Vorsichtshalber werde ich erstmal weiter Mountainbiken  ... also *Zimbo*, wir sehen uns blad im Wald!  Und *Dave*, wir sehen uns dann auch bald im Wald. Und ich dann auf dem AWP-tauglichen Bike ... auch wenn ich noch nicht ganz AWP-tauglich bin, der Federweg blügelt das schon aus  

Danke auch noch an Tick, Kelme ... ich hoffe ich bekomme eine geile Physiotherapeutin


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Mai 2008)

Also ne geile Psychotherapeutin kann ich dir empfehlen.


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Mai 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also ne geile Psychotherapeutin kann ich dir empfehlen.



ich glaub, du hast da was verwechselt....echt...


----------



## Zelle (14. Mai 2008)

Ich kann mit das gut vorstellen, dass der Tick mit eine (geile) Psychotherapeutin empfehlen kann ... nur das ist nicht was ich suche.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Mai 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich kann mit das gut vorstellen, dass der Tick mit eine (geile) Psychotherapeutin empfehlen kann ... nur das ist nicht was ich suche.


Ach menno... im DH/FR Forum macht das doch auch jeder... Da kommt einer und sucht ein Bike mit der Eigenschaft X und angeboten werden ihm generell nur Bikes ohne Eigenschaft X!  

Ne geile Psychotherapeutin kann dich sicher von deinem Wunsch nach einer geilen Physiotherapeutin heilen. DIR KANN GEHOLFEN WERDEN!!!!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. Mai 2008)

Und wie heißt die Therapeutin????? Kona, Rotwild, Votec oder Specialized


----------



## eL (14. Mai 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich kann mit das gut vorstellen, dass der Tick mit eine (geile) Psychotherapeutin empfehlen kann ... nur das ist nicht was ich suche.



dat iss doch banane wie die ihr geld verdient.. wenn die maße stimmen.


----------



## Levty (15. Mai 2008)

Schöne Grüße aus Amsterdam:





Und: Wer jetzt länger als 5min in der Nordsee bleibt, Hut ab!


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Mai 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ach menno... im DH/FR Forum macht das doch auch jeder... Da kommt einer und sucht ein Bike mit der Eigenschaft X und angeboten werden ihm generell nur Bikes ohne Eigenschaft X!



wir sind aber net im dh/fr-forum. hier musst du dumm babbeln, wenn du die mindestqualifikation erfüllen möchtest 



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ne geile Psychotherapeutin kann dich sicher von deinem Wunsch nach einer geilen Physiotherapeutin heilen. DIR KANN GEHOLFEN WERDEN!!!!



dafür brauchts auch keine psychotante. ein paar von den bunten pillen tuns auch   hätte sogar den vorteil, daß der zelle seine schmerzen mit vergißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (15. Mai 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Und wie heißt die Therapeutin????? Kona, Rotwild, Votec oder Specialized


Nein.... Fleisch und Blut... Man muss wissen, in LD studiere viele Frauen sowas...


----------



## donnersberger (15. Mai 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße aus Amsterdam:
> 
> Und: Wer jetzt länger als 5min in der Nordsee bleibt, Hut ab!



Grüße zurück, Ihr habt da oben wohl Rad-Parkplatzprobleme, aber wie ich sehe warst Du erfünderüsch..  

Isses in der Nordsee so kalt? 

Der See in St. Leon war heute morgen sehr angenehm temperiert


----------



## strandi (15. Mai 2008)

hm amsterdam sind a weng so aus wie kopenhagen...haben auch doppelgeschössige fahrradständer am bahnhof  
mal schauen ob ich am WE in die ostsee hüpfe  
viel spass weiterhin bei den käsköppen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Mai 2008)

Der AWP bietet zwar keine Rosen wie Quente, aber dafür etwas Schweiß.  
Da unser Lokalorganisator verhindert ist, wird der Bikesamstag von mir organisiert.
Treffen Samstag, 1000h, Gimmeldingen, Sportplatz.
Die üblichen Highlights mit den dazugehörigen Pausen  Neue Biker sind auch willkommen.... es wird niemand  im Wald zurück gelassen..... oder.... doch


----------



## Zelle (15. Mai 2008)

Wo ist Gimmeldingen?  

... und wann nochmal?


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Mai 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Der AWP bietet zwar keine Rosen wie Quente, aber dafür etwas Schweiß.
> Da unser Lokalorganisator verhindert ist, wird der Bikesamstag von mir organisiert.
> Treffen Samstag, 1000h, Gimmeldingen, Sportplatz.
> Die üblichen Highlights mit den dazugehörigen Pausen  Neue Biker sind auch willkommen.... es wird niemand  im Wald zurück gelassen..... oder.... doch


Oh... Ok, ich sag Paul das es doch früher los geht... 
Also Paul, Nadja und ich sind ziemlich sicher dabei!


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Mai 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wo ist Gimmeldingen?
> 
> ... und wann nochmal?


Also Gimmeldinge ist da wo du über die zwei Kreisel und dann rechts...  
Und das ist so viertel vor viertel nach ganz... Irgendwie sowas... für Zimbo natürlich wieder 5 Minuten später...


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Mai 2008)

OK Tick, bitte warte DU auf mich, während die anderen schon losfahren


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Mai 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> OK Tick, bitte warte DU auf mich, während die anderen schon losfahren


Mach ich doch...  
Ich erinnere mich da ans letzte mal Gimmeldingen, wo wir beide 10 Minuten VORHER da waren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (15. Mai 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> OK Tick, bitte warte DU auf mich, während die anderen schon losfahren


Ich werde auch warten, vielleicht fahre ich zwischendurch aber mal eben für eine Woche weg ... irgendwie befürchte ich, dass Deine Verspätung dieses mal ein bisschen ausgeprägter sein wird.

Habe gerade mal ein paar Fotos von der Tour mit Moe hochgeladen. Zu finden im Album. Wünsche Dir, dass Dein neuer Reifen bis zum Wochenende da ist!  



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Mach ich doch...
> Ich erinnere mich da ans letzte mal Gimmeldingen, wo wir beide 10 Minuten VORHER da waren...


Du bist echt ein netter Kerl ...


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Mai 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ...
> Habe gerade mal ein paar Fotos von der Tour mit Moe hochgeladen. Zu finden im Album. Wünsche Dir, dass Dein neuer Reifen bis zum Wochenende da ist!
> 
> 
> Du bist echt ein netter Kerl ...


Danke... 

Geile Tour!
Das beste Bild:


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Mai 2008)

...der Reifen müsste morgen da sein, außer DHL lässt sich noch mehr Zeit.

@Tick:
Wenn du wirklich warten willst, dann nimm genug Essen, Trinken und ne Decke mit,
ich komm dann am Dienstag gegen 11:00 Uhr nach Gimmeldingen  




...OK - ich wünsch euch viel Spaß, bin über's WE im Harz


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Mai 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...der Reifen müsste morgen da sein, außer DHL lässt sich noch mehr Zeit.
> 
> @Tick:
> Wenn du wirklich warten willst, dann nimm genug Essen, Trinken und ne Decke mit,
> ...


Ich war am Montag in Hahnenklee im Harz...  
Wo fährst du hin? Was machst dort? 
Ich werde dann vielleicht doch nicht auf dich warten. Aber Dienstag 11 Uhr klingt gut. Ich glaub da bin ich dann auch dabei! 

*** Das ist mein 555 Beitrag zu diesem Fred - wenn man die sinnloseinträge abzieht... Naja ich hab nix gesagt ***


----------



## Zelle (15. Mai 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...der Reifen müsste morgen da sein, außer DHL lässt sich noch mehr Zeit.
> 
> ...OK - ich wünsch euch viel Spaß, bin über's WE im Harz



So lange er nicht mit GLS kommt (kommen sollte)  Dir auch viel Spaß   ... und komm heile wieder!


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht kommen meine Ratz Fatz Protektohren mit GLS - die sind schon seit Freitag unterwegs und ich hab noch nix im Briefkasten.
Wenigstens kann ich rauskriegen, welcher Fahrer das war, dann scanne ich all seine Pakete mit "Zeitmangel" - das kostet ihn dann jedes Mal eine Geldstrafe  

@Tick:
Ich will mich für Dienstag nicht festlegen, außer du wartest wirklich ab Samstagmorgen dort 
...im Harz wird getourt - drei Mal an der Zahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (15. Mai 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen meine Ratz Fatz Protektohren mit GLS - die sind schon seit Freitag unterwegs und ich hab noch nix im Briefkasten.
> Wenigstens kann ich rauskriegen, welcher Fahrer das war, dann scanne ich all seine Pakete mit "Zeitmangel" - das kostet ihn dann jedes Mal eine Geldstrafe
> 
> @Tick:
> ...


Ich wünsch dir auch schon mal viel Spaß im Harz! 
Die Frage ist wo willst du Touren???? 
Ich kenne mich da ja noch recht gut aus... Hab da mal so 10 Jahre meines Lebens verbracht.


----------



## Levty (15. Mai 2008)

Lust jemand nach HD zu kommen die Tage? Wir haben Ferien und ich bin wieder fit - biketechnisch gesehen .


----------



## naiko (15. Mai 2008)

du musst arbeiten!! du hast keine zeit!!


----------



## Levty (16. Mai 2008)

naiko schrieb:


> du musst arbeiten!! du hast keine zeit!!


Niko, raus!


----------



## Zelle (16. Mai 2008)

Bin morgen nicht dabei, muss arbeiten. Wenn jemand Sonntag fährt und mich mitfahren lassen will, freue ich mich über PN. Ansonsten fahre ich Sonntag 10:00 in Bad Dürkheim am Fass los. Wenn dann dort jemand mit will bitte vorher bescheid sagen, dann werde ich versuchen auch wirklich um 10:00 da zu sein  

Bis denn!


----------



## eL (16. Mai 2008)

hast du nich bikeverbot?


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Mai 2008)

eL schrieb:


> hast du nich bikeverbot?


Wenn du nicht zu laut schreist, hörts sein Arzt nicht...  

@Wolfmann44: Paul, Nadja und ich sind definitiv am Samstag mit am Start, 10:05 Uhr in Gimmeldingen am Sportplatz.


----------



## Zelle (17. Mai 2008)

eL schrieb:


> hast du nich bikeverbot?


Nicht ganz ... 2 Ärzte 2 Meinungen. Bedeutet ich suche mir bis zur dritten Meinung erstmal das Beste aus


----------



## eL (17. Mai 2008)

deine bewegungseinschränkung um mehrere 10° sollte dir die entscheidung zu weiterbelasten des gelenk`s eigentlich erübrigen.


----------



## Zelle (17. Mai 2008)

eL schrieb:


> deine bewegungseinschränkung um mehrere 10° sollte dir die entscheidung zu weiterbelasten des gelenk`s eigentlich erübrigen.



Und damit willst Du sagen

a) Bewege Deinen Arm, damit er wieder in Bewegung kommt, oder
b) bewege Deinen Arm besser nicht, könnte was kaputt gehen

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2008)

b.


----------



## eL (17. Mai 2008)

so etwa in die richtung

übrigens ist schmerz ein indikator für "maschina kapuuutt" bei menschen

nur mal sooo zur überlegung ;-)


----------



## Zelle (17. Mai 2008)

eL schrieb:


> so etwa in die richtung
> 
> übrigens ist schmerz ein indikator für "maschina kapuuutt" bei menschen
> 
> nur mal sooo zur überlegung ;-)



Meine kleine Sado-Fee (meine Physiotherapeutin) ist mehr für Option a). Bewegen und Schmerzen zufügen ... ich genieße es, denn da habe ich einen totalen Volltreffer gelandet  Sie sagt auch, dass nicht mehr viel Kaputt gemacht werden kann, der Bruch ist "verheilt", Operationen bringen selten der erwünschten Erfolg ... Und um nochmal drauf zurück zu kommen, diese so genannte Krankengymnastik muss ich alleine wegen meiner kleinen Sado-Fee durchziehen


----------



## strandi (17. Mai 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Meine kleine Sado-Fee (meine Physiotherapeutin) ist mehr für Option a). Bewegen und Schmerzen zufügen ... ich genieße es, denn da habe ich einen totalen Volltreffer gelandet  Sie sagt auch, dass nicht mehr viel Kaputt gemacht werden kann, der Bruch ist "verheilt", Operationen bringen selten der erwünschten Erfolg ... Und um nochmal drauf zurück zu kommen, diese so genannte Krankengymnastik muss ich alleine wegen meiner kleinen Sado-Fee durchziehen



will dir net reinreden...mach halt wie du meinst  aber ich habe es auch immer gern mit der "kopf-durch-die-wand-methode" versucht und gedacht die schmerzen gehen schon weg durch bewegung...das werde ich nie wieder so machen...habe nur einen körper und da verzichte ich gerne auf etwas biken und fun wenn es mir hilft den körper etwas länger benutzen zu können  
alla...nix für ungut


----------



## Zelle (17. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> will dir net reinreden...mach halt wie du meinst  aber ich habe es auch immer gern mit der "kopf-durch-die-wand-methode" versucht und gedacht die schmerzen gehen schon weg durch bewegung...das werde ich nie wieder so machen...habe nur einen körper und da verzichte ich gerne auf etwas biken und fun wenn es mir hilft den körper etwas länger benutzen zu können
> alla...nix für ungut



Ich versuche mal beim nächsten Mal "Krankengymnastik" ein Foto von ihr zu machen, dann wirst Du mich verstehen  

Aber mal im Ernst, es klingt alles plausibel. Bänder, Muskeln und Sehnen haben sich durch 2 Monate Schonhaltung verkürzt. Nun muss der Arm gestreckt werden, damit sich diese wieder verlängern. Ist schmerzhaft, die Blockade kommt aber nicht aus dem Gelenk, es ist immer Ende, wenn alles auf Spannung ist. Operation macht aufgrund der Erfolgsquote keinen Sinn (noch nicht, vielleicht wenn Krankengymnastik ausgeschöpft ist, und keinen Erfolg hatte). Da der Bruh "verheilt" ist, passiert da jetzt auch nichts mehr, diese Schonzeit ist vorbei.

Für Tipps und Ratschläge bin ich aber natürlich dankbar, nehme meine Gesundheit schon sehr ernst und will das Beste für meinen Arm tun. Würde auch aufs Biken oder auf die Sadomaso-Spielchen mit der Physiotherapeutin verzichten, wenn der Arm durch Schonung besser werden würde. Nach Ihrer Meinung und der Meinung meines Chirurgen, wäre das aber genau das Falsche und der Arm würde weiter "versteifen". Was ein anderer Chirurg dazu sagt, will ich in den nächsten Tagen in Erfahrung bringen, aber eine Alternative wäre wohl nur eine OP. Und dann will ich erstmal Krankengymnastik ausschöpfen.

Grüße!


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ?


a


----------



## THBiker (18. Mai 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Für Tipps und Ratschläge bin ich aber natürlich dankbar, nehme meine Gesundheit schon sehr ernst und will das Beste für meinen Arm tun.



Ich hatte ne komplizierte Ellbogen-Fraktur und ab dem 3. Tag nach der OP hieß es bewegen bewegen bewegen...naja die ersten 2 Monatesehr eingeschränkt, dann kam die reha...und das Beste war schwimmen, auch wenn ich das gar nicht mag! Biken war die ganze Zeit nur auf der Rolle möglich. Das erste Mal war ich wieder nach 4 Monaten biken (mit Schnerzen durch´s Metall und die Drähte). Mein Tipp...langsam wieder Kraft aufbauen und mit dem biken (zumindest auf Trails) Zeit lassen  auch wenn´s hart ist, die Saison vielleicht verstreichen zu lassen


----------



## Levty (18. Mai 2008)

Schwimmen ist nun mal eine Krüppelsportart. Egal was für eine Verletzung oder Krankheit ich hatte, als erstes bin ich immer im Becken gewesen, weil es einfach nicht nur die gesamte Skelettmuskulatur stabilisiert und aufbaut, sondern auch noch die Kondition und die Grunlagenausdauer verbessert. Also nur zu empfehlen


----------



## face-to-ground (18. Mai 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Schwimmen ist nun mal eine Krüppelsportart. Egal was für eine Verletzung oder Krankheit ich hatte, als erstes bin ich immer im Becken gewesen, weil es einfach nicht nur die gesamte Skelettmuskulatur stabilisiert und aufbaut, sondern auch noch die Kondition und die Grunlagenausdauer verbessert. Also nur zu empfehlen



schwimmen is echt ne feine sache   nur als leistungssport nicht so zu empfehlen - hab da meine erfahrungen (und meine knie..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. Mai 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> schwimmen is echt ne feine sache   nur als leistungssport nicht so zu empfehlen - hab da meine erfahrungen (und meine knie..)


Mir haben 8 Jahre auch gereicht  Jetzt nur noch Hobby...


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2008)

@ Lev: Prüfungen sind gelaufen!  Sofern ich nicht noch bei mehreren mündlichen Prüfungen anwesend sein muss, bin ich ab übernächste Woche auch werktags zum biken verfügbar. Muss mich zwar auch noch um einen Ferienjob kümmern, aber biken geht natürlich vor


----------



## Levty (20. Mai 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Lev: Prüfungen sind gelaufen!  Sofern ich nicht noch bei mehreren mündlichen Prüfungen anwesend sein muss, bin ich ab übernächste Woche auch werktags zum biken verfügbar. Muss mich zwar auch noch um einen Ferienjob kümmern, aber biken geht natürlich vor


Und wie sind sie gelaufen?
Alles klärchen! Dann schauen wir mal was sich machen lässt. Die Woche vom 2. bis zum 8. bin ich komplett ausgebucht, SportAbi Praxis und Rock am Ring . Danach nochmal was fürs Mündliche machen. Davor bin ich abe rauch zu haben.

Cheers!


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich ganz gut. In Technologie (mache BOS2 Technik, kein normales Gymi) hab ich allerdings einen ziemlichen Ausfall gehabt  hoffentlich fällt die so gut aus, dass ich wenigstens mit dem Mündlichen noch was reißen kann.

Ich habe morgen und nächste Woche prinzipiell noch Unterricht, da könnte ich i.d.R. erst ab 13 oder 15 Uhr fahren. Dienstag ist Ausflug mit der Klasse nach Mannheim/Schwetzigen/Speyer mit dem Rad (mit mir als Bikeverleih und Technik-Support  ) und Freitag ist Ergebnisbekanntgabe vom Schriftlichen, da werd ich aber voraussichtlich nur telefonisch anwesend sein, weil ich da eigentlich schon in Winterberg sein will  Die Wochenenden sind natürlich immer weitestgehend frei zum biken (bis auf eben das vom 30. - 1.). RaR wollte ich mir ja schon ewig mal antun, aber das Geld spare ich mir z. Z. lieber für Bike-Teile oder -Urlaub. Und wenn nicht dann halt in der Woche ab 9. - ich hab ja Zeit bis Oktober


----------



## JeTho (20. Mai 2008)

Ich will mein bike aus seinem Dornröschenschlaf erweckern. Denn dieses Jahr bin ich noch nicht oft zum fahren gekommen. Kann ich mich am Donnerstag irgendwo dran hängen? Mehr Spaß- als Sportrunde gesucht.


grtz    Thorsten


----------



## Levty (21. Mai 2008)

Es reicht nicht, dass die Einstige in die DH Strecken mit BaumSTÄMMEN zugelegt wurden, sowie die Ausfahrt (wie sinnvoll, die haben extra einen Baum gefällt dafür), dann reißt mir noch mein Mallet Pedal an der Achse ab. Und dann mit einem Pedal durch den Wald bis nach Hause gurken...
Alter, was kann nur noch schiefgehen auf einer Feierabend- / Heimrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (21. Mai 2008)

wo haben sie denn bäume gefällt


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Mai 2008)

hi ihr, gruesse aus usa! 

ich war 2 tage in moab, utah, und kein einziges mal auf dem mtb, koennt ihr euch das vorstellen?  

die letzten tage in las vegas und gestern im death valley bei 40 grad geschwitzt und heute in den bergen bei mammoth mountain, hier ist es ziemlich kalt und die ski-lifte sind noch offen, ueberlege gerade , n snowboard auszuleihen 


und die linda bittet um eine abstimmung, sie ist #3, also tut ihr den gefallen!

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ke’s-next-topmodel-jetzt-abstimmen.224013.htm

(warum sind eigentlich zena und atomica nich aufgelistet?  )


lev, lebt mein bus noch?????


----------



## Levty (22. Mai 2008)

@bullit:
Am Ende des ersten Abschnitts der DH ist ein c.a. 60cm dicker und dementsprechend Langer Baum gefällt worden, mit Motorsäge. Und Absichtlich richtung Trail. Sieht man am Stumpf. Sehr schade, aber der Trail führt jetzt einfach kurz vorm Baum rechts ab und weiter in den nächsten DH Trail... echt sinnlos die Akiton.

@ Martin: Ja, aber er hat schon c.a. 3 Tankfüllungen verbraten quer durch Europa und hatte Holländischen Sprin intus 
Wolltest du nicht trainieren? Spinner...


----------



## Levty (22. Mai 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> [...] dann reiÃt mir noch mein Mallet Pedal an der Achse ab.








Hab aber zum GlÃ¼ck einen neuen Satz Mallets zuhause 
Ich weiÃ, dass hÃ¼bsch was anderes ist, aber die sind neu und haben nur 65â¬ gekostet, die M Version:




Cheers.


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Mai 2008)

wie hübsch!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Mai 2008)

@ Lev. Freiläufe sind jetzt wohl out geworden. Spezialisierst du dich jetzt auf härtere Materialien?  Wie hast du das denn angestellt?


----------



## zena (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,
wir sind "gesund" zurück vom Gardasee und hier ein kurzer Anheizer für diejenigen die noch dahin wollen/müssen:

Wetter: sonnig/durchwachsen mit ab und zu Regen
Trails: der reinste Wahnsinn für JEDEN was aber kaum was für JEDE d.h. für meine bedingten fahrtechnischen Fähigkeiten war es zum Teil ein Hike-and-Bike-Urlaub macht aber nix...ich habe die Angst vorm Geröll verloren, habe die Tragetechnik perfektioniert, habe erkannt dass Wasserrinnen nicht immer Ideallinien sind und dass die Italiäner die krassesten Karren für ihre Karrenwege haben müssen 
Am vorletzten Tag durfte ich auf dem Altisimo hochshutteln, Murmeltierchen beobachten, Hüttenhund knuddeln...mich am Leben erfreuen...bis es auf so nem rot/weißen Schildchen 601 stand  
Resultat: 1000hm raufgekurbelt, ca. 1000hm runtergeeiert und 1000 hm gewandert...und ohne jeglichen Gegenverkehr angekommen im Haafen von Torbole hatte ich nur noch eins im Sinn...jede noch so lebensfrohe Ente in den Lago kicken 
...es ist eben ein Männerterrain und großen Respekt an diejenigen die sowas meistern.
Thanks gehen an Tobsn für die Idro-Kurven und die Prato-della-Fame-Wanderung...pures Adrenalin 
...an Aju, Simon, Carboni und Kamikasi dafür dass sie immer auf mich gewartet haben 
...und danke an die Kontinentalplattenverschiebung für diese netten Gemeinheiten 
Lieblingstrail: Pianaura
Falls ich paar "Fahrbilder" hab lass ich es euch wissen.

Cirriooo
Zena


----------



## talybont (24. Mai 2008)

@zena: Laut SWR3 war heute irgendwo ein Zebra auf der Strasse unterwegs, so zwischen 10:00 und 11:00. War das deins?  
Wir sind auch wieder gut zurück, das Wetter als mittelprächtig zu beschreiben wäre noch zu viel des Guten. Aber Spass hatten wir trotzdem.


----------



## strandi (24. Mai 2008)

na also wenn du dich über den 601 beschwerst hat der aju dich wohl net den 112er runtergejagt  
freue mich auch schon auf den lago  vorallem auf den 601  
heute haben meine knie 47km mit 24,5km/h schnitt ausgehalten...wird langsam wieder  
aber mal schauen wie´s denen morgen geht


----------



## Flugrost (24. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> heute haben meine knie 47km mit 24,5km/h* schnitt* ausgehalten...wird langsam wieder
> aber mal schauen wie´s denen morgen geht



Baby, da muss mehr gehen - hast ja noch Zeit. Zimbo geht mom. ab wie Schmidts Katze. Apropos Katze - heute auf der Orensfels Tour sind wir viele Stunden rauf und runtergehügelt - mit ein Paar wenigen Hinplatschern, alles rel. harmlos und 5min nach Feierabend mach ich einen auf Tierfreund, spiele mit ner Katze und die Sau schlägt mir ihre Hauer durch die Hand. Sollte ich bald tollwütig mit Spiralen in den Augen durch die Gegend rennen wisst ihr, wohers kommt - ich nehm mir mal vor, niemanden zu beißen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (24. Mai 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Baby, da muss mehr gehen - hast ja noch Zeit.



bin ja schon froh das wenigstens etwas geht...halbwegs schmerzfrei...aber nur halbwegs  hoffe das ändert sich in den nächsten wochen/monaten. aber immerhin schwillt mein thrombo-bein net mehr so an  
gute besserung für die hand...und nimm mal den zimbo etwas an die leine


----------



## Flugrost (24. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> ...und nimm mal den zimbo etwas an die leine



Mach ich! die fiesen Tricks mit Stöckchen und so kennt er schon alle - ich lass mir was neues einfallen... Dir weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## strandi (24. Mai 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Mach ich! die fiesen Tricks mit Stöckchen und so kennt er schon alle - ich lass mir was neues einfallen... Dir weiterhin gute Besserung.



bloss kein stöckchen holen lassen  sonst wird er noch fitter


----------



## Tobsn (24. Mai 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ...Falls ich paar "Fahrbilder" hab lass ich es euch wissen...



Ich hab eins von nem Arsch!!!


----------



## Levty (25. Mai 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Lev. Freiläufe sind jetzt wohl out geworden. Spezialisierst du dich jetzt auf härtere Materialien?  Wie hast du das denn angestellt?


Wiegetritt mal anders  Die Hope und Magura Freiläufe halten wohl mehr aus, als Crankbrothers Pedale


----------



## Zelle (25. Mai 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Baby, da muss mehr gehen - hast ja noch Zeit. Zimbo geht mom. ab wie Schmidts Katze.



Vor allem befürchte ich, dass er bald auch senkrechte Wände hochfährt, ohne einmal den Fuß absetzen zu müssen ... Spiderbike? 



Flugrost schrieb:


> Sollte ich bald tollwütig mit Spiralen in den Augen durch die Gegend rennen wisst ihr, wohers kommt - ich nehm mir mal vor, niemanden zu beißen...



Ob uns das bei Dir auffallen wird?


----------



## aju (25. Mai 2008)

zena schrieb:


> Am vorletzten Tag durfte ich auf dem Altisimo hochshutteln, Murmeltierchen beobachten, Hüttenhund knuddeln...mich am Leben erfreuen...bis es auf so nem rot/weißen Schildchen 601 stand
> Resultat: 1000hm raufgekurbelt, ca. 1000hm runtergeeiert und 1000 hm gewandert...und ohne jeglichen Gegenverkehr angekommen im Haafen von Torbole hatte ich nur noch eins im Sinn...jede noch so lebensfrohe Ente in den Lago kicken
> ...es ist eben ein Männerterrain und großen Respekt an diejenigen die sowas meistern.



Hier das passende Foto:




Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## aju (25. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> na also wenn du dich über den 601 beschwerst hat der aju dich wohl net den 112er runtergejagt



Keine Sorge, den 112er werde ich Dich im August nicht runterjagen. Es sei denn, Du willst diese Aussicht nicht verpassen


----------



## strandi (25. Mai 2008)

puh mir wird ja schon schwindelig wenn ich das foto sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (25. Mai 2008)

aju schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, den 112er werde ich Dich im August nicht runterjagen.? Es sei denn, Du willst diese Aussicht nicht verpassen  ,,,





strandi schrieb:


> puh mir wird ja schon schwindelig wenn ich das foto sehe


Aju, Strandi wir müssen reden - und Drogen gegen Höhenangst mitnehmen.



			
				 Zälle schrieb:
			
		

> Ob uns das bei Dir auffallen wird?



Nicht wirklich, leider aber ihr seht ja eh nur das was 3cm vor dem Vorderrad kreucht und fleucht... und gottseidank ist das so

Kurzer Zwischenstand - das Kätzchen hat mich echt gerippt, will sagen all inclusive, d.h. eine Woche fette Entzündung, Verdienstausfall, Antbiotika (=Kellergeschoss in Aufruhr) und wieder mal alles mit Links machen müssen.

Aaaber - ich kenn mittlerweile die Besitzerin (sie wurde heute auch gebissen und hat dasselbe Problem). Hat wer Bock, demnäx mal Katzenragout zu verköstigen? Nen guten roten dazu?


----------



## UHU69 (26. Mai 2008)

Nur eine tote Katze ist eine gute Katze!


----------



## Levty (26. Mai 2008)

Was kleines aus HD:













Kommt doch mal vorbei


----------



## eL (26. Mai 2008)

nee keene lust


achim du bist einfach zu weich und zu langsam

chuck norris hätt sich nich rippen lassen


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Mai 2008)

chuck norris?

ist das etwa der hier:

http://clients.arranschlosberg.com/chuck/


----------



## Zelle (26. Mai 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand - das Kätzchen hat mich echt gerippt, will sagen all inclusive, d.h. eine Woche fette Entzündung, Verdienstausfall, Antbiotika (=Kellergeschoss in Aufruhr) und wieder mal alles mit Links machen müssen.



Lässt sich von einer Katze verprügeln  Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung. Immerhin hast Du Dich nicht von einem Brombeerstrauch verprügeln lassen, Katzen bewegen sich wenigstens noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Mai 2008)

aju schrieb:


> Hier das passende Foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das SCHNEE? @ Zena. Haben die Jungs dich wenigsten kräftig eingeseift


----------



## zena (26. Mai 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ich hab eins von nem Arsch!!!



Ja aber das ist mein geiler Arsch Tobsn falls du noch mehr davon hast schick mal rüber. Danke noch mal für die tolle Führung auch wenn es verdammt anstrengend war es hat sich gelohnt. Fazit des Gardasee Urlaubs verdammt steile Trails, nie ohne ausreichende Kondi und dicke Reifen und der 601 ist geil, bei Nässe und rutschigen Reifen gefährlich und bei Trockenheit ein Traum-Danke Ulrich.
Gruß Kamikasi


----------



## eL (26. Mai 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> von einem Brombeerstrauch



ey alder Dornröschen zu befreien iss kein kinnajebortstach


----------



## Tobsn (27. Mai 2008)

Kawilli schrieb:


> ...noch mehr davon hast schick mal rüber. Danke..


Wohin?  
Ein paar sind bei mir im Fotoalbum.


----------



## Zelle (27. Mai 2008)

eL schrieb:


> ey alder Dornröschen zu befreien iss kein kinnajebortstach



Ich dachte die hätte Dich da reingeschupst! Oder ist der "Name" Deines Rades Dornröschen (Tickst Du so, dass Deine Bikes Namen haben?)? ... Denn die Befreiungsaktion sah von unten auch wahrhaftig nicht so einfach aus


----------



## Flugrost (27. Mai 2008)

der ganz Kerl sah hinterher nicht mehr so einfach aus


----------



## eL (27. Mai 2008)

war ich jemals einfach?


Blackbitch

reicht das?


----------



## strandi (27. Mai 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Baby, da muss mehr gehen



38km bei 27,3km/h schnitt - es wird langsam wieder  
und es tat auch nur ganz büschen weh...ehrlich!
strandi - stadtverkehr suckz my speed down


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. Mai 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> 38km bei 27,3km/h schnitt


Und ich dachte es gibt einen gemütlichen Urlaub


----------



## strandi (27. Mai 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte es gibt einen gemütlichen Urlaub



immer mit der ruhe  mein urlaubs-bike wiegt ca. 10kg mehr und hat deutlich mehr rollwiderstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (28. Mai 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte es gibt einen gemütlichen Urlaub



Warst Du nicht der, der keinen Bock auf N8ride hatte? Da muss man sich halt Tags `n büschen mehr ranhalten...


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Mai 2008)

Na du Opfer (eines kleinen Kätzchens),

ich werd mir heute Abend mal den Pfälzer Hüttenzauber und meine Wanderkarten vornehmen für Sonntag...
Wie schaut's bei euch aus - Samstag wie immer, aber wo...kann Fallgitter überhaupt biken???

Auf jeden mal gude Besserung!


----------



## Flugrost (28. Mai 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na du Opfer (eines kleinen Kätzchens)



Pah, kleines Kätzchen... diese Tschernobylmutation hatte glutrote Augen und wog mindestens 500 Kilo. Mit was kleinerem fang ich doch erst gar nicht an, zu spielen.

Offtopic: Am WoE werd ich am Saarbacherhammer die sieben Burgen Extension austesten.


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Mai 2008)

Zum einen muss die Tour nicht länger werden, nur der eine Trail MUSS noch rein...
...und gibt's da noch Karten?


----------



## Zelle (28. Mai 2008)

Bin am Wochenende für alle Schandtaten offen ... mein Engelchen bringe ich Samstag gegen 9 zum Bahnhof


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Mai 2008)

Kätzchen mutieren zu Monstern, Drachen mutieren zu Engelchen,
da ist was faul im Staate Dänemark - Strandi, übernehmen Sie!


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Mai 2008)

Und je nachdem ob meine Nadja noch diese Woche aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen wird, werde ich wohl entweder nach Lac Blanc fahren oder mit euch  und meiner Lara (Mein neues Hardtail) eine schöne Tour durch dne PW fahren. 

Das Wandern mit 2 Kampfschlümpfen samt Mama Schlumpf auf die Rietburg ist schon fast fix...


----------



## strandi (28. Mai 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Kätzchen mutieren zu Monstern, Drachen mutieren zu Engelchen,
> da ist was faul im Staate Dänemark - Strandi, übernehmen Sie!



hm was wie...dachte ich sei der einzige der hier heute faul ist


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Mai 2008)

Passt doch, du bist doch im Staate Dänemark.
Aber was hast du mit Armin's KamiKatze und
mit Zelle's DrachEngelchen zu tun???

...für mich klingt das nach Verschwörung!
(ich nehm jetzt mal lieber meine Anti-Paranoia-Pillen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (28. Mai 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Passt doch, du bist doch im Staate Dänemark.
> Aber was hast du mit Armin's KamiKatze und
> mit Zelle's DrachEngelchen zu tun???
> 
> ...



Lustige Wortspiele  

Aber warum eigentlich Drache? Wo sind denn hier Drachen? Ich weiß nicht wie ihr auf sowas kommt! Doch nicht hier im öffentlichen Forum, Drache kann ja mitlesen!
Ich nehme nun auch besser meine Anti-Paranoia-Pillen

*SOLL DER DRACHE DOCH MITLESEN! UND WENN SIE WAS SAGT, DANN GIBT ES PAAR AN HALS UND WIRD FAHRRAD WASCHEN GESCHICKT!*
Sie wirken!

PS: @Flugangst ... *BUHHHH*


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Mai 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ...GIBT ES PAAR AN HALS UND WIRD FAHRRAD WASCHEN GESCHICKT!



...so gefällste mir wieder!


----------



## Flugrost (28. Mai 2008)

... hab ich mich erschrocken ... Zälle, mach das niieee wieder!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. Mai 2008)

Meine Güte Flugtier, was machst du denn. Mit Kätzchen soll man schmusen und keine Macho SM Übungen veranstalten.  Sollte dir da für die Zukunft einige Tips geben aus meinem reichhaltigen geschäftlichen Sortiment  Fängst du jetzt an zu miauen und fängst V(F)ögel oder........
Solltet ihr für Sa was planen bitte Smsen; bin ab heute Abend in der Nähe von unserem Strandiator unterwegs.


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Mai 2008)

@Zimbo: Wie waren eigentlich dene Harzerlebnisse? 
Hast du eventuell die Routen für mich auf Karte oder gar GPS? 
Wo bleibt der vollständige Reisebericht?


----------



## zena (28. Mai 2008)

nur mal so im geheimen am samstag gibts bei uns daheim was zu betrauern daher sind die ausgehungerten trauergäste gerne eingeladen eiweiß und carbohydrate wieder aufzutanken. 
ich wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr euch bis freitag in meinem kondolenzbuch (PN)eintragen würdet ob jemand kommen möchte.

in schmerzhafter abschiednahmne von der jugend  
10a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (28. Mai 2008)

10a wird 40

oh mein gott

ich komm natürlich persönlich und du darfst mir ins jacket heulen

wie war noch gleich die adresse?


----------



## zena (29. Mai 2008)

duuuu a......   
von wegen 40, ich bin gerade volljährig geworden 
du hast es dir mal wieder verschärzt  so wirds nix, haben die es dir nicht anders beigebracht in den vielen kursen? frauen spricht mann nicht aufs alter an, auch nicht auf ihr gewicht, kontonummer, oberweite...etc.


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Mai 2008)

Moin Andreas (Chef von Luna) und alles Gute zum Geburtstag!




...und lass dich reich beschenken!


----------



## strandi (29. Mai 2008)

Moin Andreas!
Auch von mir alles Gute und tillykke med fødselsdagen


----------



## Zelle (29. Mai 2008)

*Hallo Andreas!

Ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!*


----------



## Andreas 2905 (29. Mai 2008)

Moin Ihr Lieben,
habt dank für die Glückwünsche 
Ihr habt mindestens noch zwei Wochen Ruhe vor uns, hatte am Montag eine kleine OP am Ellenbogen.


----------



## Flugrost (29. Mai 2008)

Alles Gute, alter





und gute Besserung dazu!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Mai 2008)

Auch von mir alles gute!

@Zena: Wieso spricht man Frauen nicht auf Ihre Kontonummer an? Darf man nur nach der Kreditkartennummer fragen?


----------



## iTom (29. Mai 2008)

zena schrieb:


> duuuu a......
> von wegen 40, ich bin gerade volljährig geworden
> du hast es dir mal wieder verschärzt  so wirds nix, haben die es dir nicht anders beigebracht in den vielen kursen? frauen spricht mann nicht aufs alter an, auch nicht auf ihr gewicht, kontonummer, oberweite...etc.



Auch von der anderen Rheinseite alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Tipp: Man(n / Frau) ist nur so alt wie man(n / frau) sich fühlt  ...oder so ähnlich


----------



## strandi (29. Mai 2008)

Der Strandinator hat heute sein BWL Examen bestanden  Jetzt noch Statistik in 2 Wochen und dann sind Sommerferien...also "nur" arbeiten und nicht noch studieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (29. Mai 2008)

statistik? strandi du bist echt völlig schmerzfrei

kannste eigentlich schon beschaizen und übersohrhauen wie die großen?

ach 10a schätzchen... ich liebe es wenn du so explodierst

ja und sonst:

herzlichen glühstrumpf dem der heut geburtstach hat


----------



## strandi (29. Mai 2008)

eL schrieb:


> statistik? strandi du bist echt völlig schmerzfrei
> 
> kannste eigentlich schon beschaizen und übersohrhauen wie die großen?



statistik mach ich ja auch net freiwillig...aber da muss ich jetzt durch...ist ja eh alles normalverteilt   
und ja, das kann ich...konnte ich aber auch schon vor dem studium


----------



## Zelle (29. Mai 2008)

Dazu fallen mir ja wieder etliche Zitate und dumme Sprüche ein ... einen kann ich mir nicht verkneifen:


> Ich stehe Statistiken etwas skeptisch gegenüber. Denn laut Statistik haben ein Millionär und ein armer Kerl jeder eine halbe Million.


Franklin Delano Roosevelt, 30.01.1882 - 12.04.1945


----------



## strandi (29. Mai 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Dazu fallen mir ja wieder etliche Zitate und dumme Sprüche ein ... einen kann ich mir nicht verkneifen:



der is net schlecht...aber ich könnte dir jetzt auch erklären das ein millionär und ein armer schlucker extreme observationen in einer normalverteilung sind und daher ausserhalb des 95% konfidenzintervalls liegen  
aber wie mein lehrer immer sagt: mit statistik kann man nichts beweisen, man kann nur etwas abweisen


----------



## eL (29. Mai 2008)

trau keiner statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast


----------



## Levty (30. Mai 2008)

Das Wetter ist echt praktisch, Fahrräder aufm Balkon werden sauber. Wenns aufhört grad noch mim Lappen drüber und tada .


----------



## Zelle (31. Mai 2008)

Und nochmal was für unserern Katzenflüsterer:






Quelle: http://www.panoptikum.net/


----------



## Flugrost (31. Mai 2008)

Ich werde dein Hirn an der Biegung des Flusses begraben.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Juni 2008)

Mensch Zelle die hat ja Karies. Unser armer Flugvogel. Das wird hart für ihn. Diese inneren nicht heilenden Wunden, dieser sich ausbreitende Schleim aus dem Maul, die spitzen Zähne die zuvor Vögel und Mäuse gefressen haben.... iiihhhhhh. Fault er schon???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (1. Juni 2008)

Lebt die Katze überhaupt noch, wo sie jetzt mit Fluchrost infiziert wurde


----------



## Quente (1. Juni 2008)

Katzenantibiotika.  





wirkt meistens über 10 Jahre.


----------



## JeTho (4. Juni 2008)

Ich war am Sonntag in Gimmeldingen am Klettergarten und habe die Zena mit Freundin den Trail runterkommen gesehen und da stand für mich fest: Ich gehe am nächsten Wochenende fahren.

Samstag 10 Uhr Gimmeldingen Sportplatz oder trefft ihr euch um 11?
Ich komme von MA mit dem Zug und wenn jemand mitfahren will dann kurze Info und ich besorge ein Gruppenticket.

grtz   Thorsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. Juni 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag in Gimmeldingen am Klettergarten und habe die Zena mit Freundin den Trail runterkommen gesehen und da stand für mich fest: Ich gehe am nächsten Wochenende fahren.



Hat das jetzt was mit den beiden Mädels zu tun, oder ???????


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Juni 2008)

Samstag 10:00 Uhr Gimmeldingen klingt nicht schlecht.
Auf meinem Plan stehen dann 4 Berge, also ca. 1400 hm,
aber das kann ja so gelegt werden, dass nicht jeder so lange mit muss...

Was ist eigentlich aus unserem Flugrost geworden?
Verschollen im Grenzgebiet??
Oder soll unsereins schon am Wochenende dorthin folgen???

Ich brauche mehr Informationen!


----------



## Zelle (4. Juni 2008)

Wo ist Gimmeldingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wo ist Gimmeldingen?



Hallo? Du bist doch sonst ein Cleveres Kerlchen...  
Nördlich von Neustadt kommt Hardt und dann kommt schon Gimmeldingen. 
www.map24.de hilft dir sicher. Man trifft sich immer am Sportplatz (Ist im ort ausgeschildert).

Am besten NW Nord runter von der A65 und immer geradeaus... dann in Gimmeldingen die erste links und dann rechts...


----------



## Zelle (4. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hallo? Du bist doch sonst ein Cleveres Kerlchen...
> Nördlich von Neustadt kommt Hardt und dann kommt schon Gimmeldingen.
> www.map24.de hilft dir sicher. Man trifft sich immer am Sportplatz (Ist im ort ausgeschildert).
> 
> Am besten NW Nord runter von der A65 und immer geradeaus... dann in Gimmeldingen die erste links und dann rechts...



Gut danke! Und wann nochmal?


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juni 2008)

Sorry... ohne Smilys hab ich das jetzt gerade nicht kapiert gehabt...   

Wo trifft man sich nochmal? 
10 Uhr Parkplatz hinter der Mannsfeld Löbbecke Stiftung?


----------



## Zelle (4. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sorry... ohne Smilys hab ich das jetzt gerade nicht kapiert gehabt...


 

Ey mann, wo ist Gimmeldingen?


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ey mann, wo ist Gimmeldingen?


Also da muschd du links rechts links und dann noch mal uf ne buckel und dann bischd scho da....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Am besten NW Nord runter von der A65 und immer geradeaus... dann in Gimmeldingen die erste links und dann rechts...


Ich glaube dir geht`s zu gut. Der Bursche kommt mit seinem Bike und bei einer Mindestgeschwindigkeit auf der BAB von 60km/h muss er ganz schön reintreten.... du Schuft.  
Flugtier ist soweit mir bekannt immer noch in der BW Landeshauptstadt.
1000h Gimmeldingen klingt doch nett.


----------



## Flugrost (4. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ... hinter der Mannsfeld Löbbecke Stiftung?



Das heißt Mansfeld ...

Ich ruf Zälle an, der weiß bestimmt den Startpunkt - da muss ich hier net fragen...

Edith:


> nett


----------



## Zelle (4. Juni 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir geht`s zu gut. Der Bursche kommt mit seinem Bike und bei einer Mindestgeschwindigkeit auf der BAB von 60km/h muss er ganz schön reintreten.... du Schuft.
> Flugtier ist soweit mir bekannt immer noch in der BW Landeshauptstadt.
> 1000h Gimmeldingen klingt doch nett.


Da ich den Drachen Abends vom Bahnhof holen muss, werde ich wohl mit dem Auto kommen. Ansonsten ist nun wohl der Punkt erreicht, an dem ich auch nach Neustadt und umzu mit dem Bike kommen werde  60 km/h ist ja nicht das Problem, habe ja das große Kettenblatt noch drauf!  



Flugrost schrieb:


> Das heißt Mansfeld ...
> 
> Ich ruf Zälle an, der weiß bestimmt den Startpunkt - da muss ich hier net fragen...


Es lebt!  
(hätte ja sein können, dass Du wieder mit anderen Muschis gespielt hast und Dir dieses mal was schlimmeres eingefangen hast.)


----------



## Levty (4. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> (hätte ja sein können, dass Du wieder mit anderen Muschis gespielt hast und Dir dieses mal was schlimmeres eingefangen hast.)


Tripper und so...


----------



## Flugrost (4. Juni 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Tripper und so...



...welch neurale Meisterleistung 

und ja, es lebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. Juni 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...welch neurale Meisterleistung


Was anderes bist du von mir eh nicht gewöhnt...


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Juni 2008)

@Flugrost:

...doch nix Schdugget???
Ihr seid doch nicht etwa fertig geworden?  

...das fände der Auftraggeber bestimmt ganz N.E.T.T.


----------



## JeTho (4. Juni 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Hat das jetzt was mit den beiden Mädels zu tun, oder ???????



Nöö.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> (hätte ja sein können, dass Du wieder mit anderen Muschis gespielt hast und Dir dieses mal was schlimmeres eingefangen hast.)


Mami, bekommt man in jedem Urlaub die Syphilis? 



4 Berge, 1400Hm, kein Problem, ich kauf ne Tageskarte, dann fahr ich gleich noch ein paar mehr...

 *d'oh* ...man gewöhnt sich einfach zu schnell an den Liftbetrieb 

Mal sehen wie die Gesamt-WE-Planung aussieht, vielleicht hänge ich mich mal dran. Aber ich glaube es wird eher auf Freitag + Sonntag fahren rauslaufen.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juni 2008)

Also ich werde Samstag locker 4000hm machen!!! ich denke minimum 25 kleine Berge!  
Und Sonntag ist dann ausspannen angesagt (Manche nennen das auch Rausch ausschlafen).


----------



## Zelle (4. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also ich werde Samstag locker 4000hm machen!!! ich denke minimum 25 kleine Berge!
> Und Sonntag ist dann ausspannen angesagt (Manche nennen das auch Rausch ausschlafen).



Nimmste denn auch Deinen schwuchteligen Trinkflaschenhalter mit in den Park?


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also ich werde Samstag locker 4000hcm machen!!! ich denke minimum 25 kleine Berge!



ruff uff die Muddi, runner von de Muddi...aber 25 ist ungerade - Brustkrebs?

Schönen Feierabend!


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Nimmste denn auch Deinen schwuchteligen Trinkflaschenhalter mit in den Park?


Ja, da kommt auch ne trinkflasche rein!


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ruff uff die Muddi, runner von de Muddi...aber 25 ist ungerade - Brustkrebs?
> 
> Schönen Feierabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (4. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ruff uff die Muddi, runner von de Muddi...aber 25 ist ungerade - Brustkrebs?
> 
> Schönen Feierabend!



 

Vielleicht ist beim 13. Mal auch nur schon eine abgefallen und das ist mit einkalkuliert


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juni 2008)

Samstach - wer is nun dabei? 
Bei Fragen nach wann und wo, bitte hier nerven - bitte laut und ganz dumm nachfragen.


----------



## Zelle (6. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin dabei! Habe diesem Zelle auch schon einige PNs geschickt, weiß ja nicht wo dieses Gimmeldingen ist und wann wir uns überhauüt treffen!


----------



## Bogie (6. Juni 2008)

Bimmel..dingsda.. was isn das?? Kann man das essen?? Dann komm ich auch!!!!


----------



## Zelle (6. Juni 2008)

Weiß auch nicht! Vielleicht sollten wir das Flugtier mal fragen, der sagt uns das bestimmt. Der ist ja echt *nett*!


----------



## Bogie (6. Juni 2008)

hab ich auch schon mal gehört, daß der *richtig* nett sein soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. Juni 2008)




----------



## one track mind (6. Juni 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


>



wasn das fürn dingens da ? hat das was mit pimmeldingen zu tun? schade, dass ich am wochenede net kann, hätt mich schonmal interessiert, wo das ist...


----------



## Zelle (6. Juni 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


>



Soooo *super nett *der Armin!


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juni 2008)

Round one - FIGHT!


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juni 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> wasn das fürn dingens da ? hat das was mit pimmeldingen zu tun? schade, dass ich am wochenede net kann, hätt mich schonmal interessiert, wo das ist...



Du weißt sehr wohl bescheid - zur Erinnerung Seite 35:


			
				one track mind schrieb:
			
		

> ...ach nochwas:
> in gimmeldingen,
> in gimmeldingen,
> da lässt`s sich trefflich
> ...


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juni 2008)

Auf den hier bin ich auf der Suche nach den Boxwattebällchen gestoßen,
den darf ich euch nicht vorenthalten:






voll Emo!!!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Juni 2008)

Unser Flugtier wird suizidgefährdet, wenn ihr ihn weiter als netten liebenswürdigen Menschen????? bezeichnet.  
Wir brauchen dann für Samstag wieder einen Freiwilligen der ihn aufpäppelt  
@ Flugtier. Wusste gar nicht, dass du auf Kal. 45 stehst   
Werd auch mal schauen ob ich den Ort finde, auf der Landkarte vom Saarland ist er nicht aufgezeichnet.


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juni 2008)

Na wenn Röschdi und Bogie dir Blumennamen an den Kopf werfen,
dann geht's dem Röschdi bestimmt wieder gut...
Dann darf die Zelle noch ein bisschen mit Bogie über Frauen reden,
dann geht's ihm noch besser - und dann werd ich auch vergessen haben,
wie beschi$$en es später bei GLS gewesen sein wird.

Ach übrigens ich hab gehört der Bruder vom Flugtier heißt Total Langweilig.


----------



## Don Stefano (6. Juni 2008)

Nein, das ist die Schwester!


----------



## zena (6. Juni 2008)

jetzt hört doch auf den flugrost so feddisch zu mache er kann nix dafür dass mit zunehmender lebenserfahrung er liebenswerter wird das liegt nur am hormonspiegel 
morgen wird er euch dodaal versegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (6. Juni 2008)

un was is mit sonndach???
gibt es da auch einen schönen oldskool stachtPlace für Preußische  dorfneurotiker?


----------



## Flugrost (7. Juni 2008)

Danke Stefan, es is `türlich die Schwester!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Juni 2008)

Bilder von heute eingestellt. Und ja wir haben einen neuen Singlespeeder   unter uns.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Juni 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Bilder von heute eingestellt. Und ja wir haben einen neuen Singlespeeder   unter uns.



Ist das das Rad, an dem jedes We was anderes kaputt geht?


----------



## donnersberger (7. Juni 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab den Brasilianer-Link aus der Signatur rausgenommen, um kein Konfliktpotential zu bieten.



aba dieses jahr spielt doch brasilikum gar net bei der em mit, oda?


----------



## donnersberger (7. Juni 2008)

iss zwar net der wen-ich-nicht-getroffen-aber-trotzdem-gegrüßt-habe-fred...

aber wollte noch sagen, dass ich mich voll gefreut  hab', Euch alle auf'm Weinbiet zu treffen, war echt nett !


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juni 2008)

schon wieder ... "nett"  
Hat nix mit dir zu tun 

War aber schon ein Ereigniss, die halbe Forumsprominenz da oben versammelt zu sehen...


			
				donnersberger schrieb:
			
		

> wen-ich-nicht-getroffen-aber-trotzdem-gegrüßt-habe-fred...


gell, da war was...


----------



## zena (8. Juni 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> iss zwar net der wen-ich-nicht-getroffen-aber-trotzdem-gegrüßt-habe-fred...
> 
> aber wollte noch sagen, dass ich mich voll gefreut  hab', Euch alle auf'm Weinbiet zu treffen, war echt nett !



du weißt schon dass "ganz nett" die kleine schwester von "richtig sch..." ist? 
ich hab mich auch sooooo gefreut mal wieder lauter liebe leute um mich zu haben ganz besonders schön wars dass der zimbo ne viertel stunde zu spät kam , den torsten kennenzulernen, dass der zelle ein sehr aufbäumiges neues bike sein eigen nennen darf und dass er gerne "was aufn hals" verteilt 
außerdem wars schön dem dave beim turnen zuzuschauen, mit wolfi tiefgehende psychologie zu betreiben, den wolfgang wegen sein neues bikes anzuschmachten und last but not least - den donnersberger zu treffen 

...ach ja da war noch einer... der ALLERLIEBSTE von allen ... unser SUPERFREUNDLICHE HERZENSSCHATZ flugrost


----------



## Zelle (8. Juni 2008)

Ja, schön war es mit so vielen Leuten mal wieder den Wald vollzuspämmen  Donnerberger hat ja recht, es war *nett*, weil der *nette Armin* ja dabei war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (8. Juni 2008)

PS: Es sind jetzt nur noch 391!


----------



## donnersberger (8. Juni 2008)

zena schrieb:


> du weißt schon dass "ganz nett" die kleine schwester von "richtig sch..." ist?



uuups, nö - wußte ich nicht, sonst hätt' ich's ja nicht geschrieben. Sorry, iss ja peinlich (hatte das schon öfters im Positiven verwendet..). Merci für die Info. 

Also ich fand's


----------



## JeTho (8. Juni 2008)

Ich fands auch gut  
War zwar nochmal ganz schön übel den letzten Aufstieg hoch zu düsen, aber dafür habe ich gut geschlafen.

Hier der versprochene link zu zena's bike ohne zena: http://www.ereigniswerk.de/mtb-einstieg.htm


Gruß    Thorsten


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Juni 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> http://www.ereigniswerk.de/mtb-einstieg.htm



     
Oh man das schlägt mir auf`s Gemüt. Level 1 und dann auch noch 109 Eutonen verlangen. Ich wäre mit Kuchen auf einer PW-Hütte zufrieden.  Aber wir sind ja auch Männer


----------



## Zelle (8. Juni 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Oh man das schlägt mir auf`s Gemüt. Level 1 und dann auch noch 109 Eutonen verlangen. Ich wäre mit Kuchen auf einer PW-Hütte zufrieden.  Aber wir sind ja auch Männer



Gute Idee, einfach immer jemanden mitschleppen der die Rechnung zahlt, denn die genannten Leistungen werden ohnehin erfüllt:

*- Betreuung durch erfahrene MTBler*
Keine Frage, der Armin ist so *nett*

*- Gruppengröße: mindestens 4, maximal 10 Teilnehmer*
Da nehmen wir auch gerne weniger Anfänger ... würde sagen ab 1  
*
- Vermittlung theoretischer Grundkenntnisse zu Bike,
  Bekleidung, Ausrüstung, Tourenplanung und
  "Wald- und Biker-Knigge"*
Das wird vermittelt, keine Frage. Und durch eigene Erfahrungen die gemacht werden dürfen.

*- Fahrtechnik Level 1: Grundposition, Schalten, Stehen,
Bremsen, Anfahren am Berg, Slalom fahren, Hindernisse
  überwinden,  sicheres Absteigen, Kurventechnik, Ideallinie*
Auch Level 2, 3 ... bis zum Endgegner wenn gewünscht. So lange wir es nur theoretisch vermitteln müssen und nicht vormachen müssen. Obwohl, wenn Dave dabei ist wird auch der Endgegner platt gemacht.*

- geführte Tour
- Foto-CD*
Da fällt mir jetzt kein dummes gespämme zu ein ... aber wird ja auch erfüllt.

Also ... auch wenn die Touren dann ein bisschen an Geschwindigkeit verlieren, die Rechnung auf der Hütte wäre damit bezahlt und es wird einiges vermittelt 



PS: Habe vorhin den Tick aus meinen Rücken ziehen müssen ... wo wir das Thema gestern ja erst hatten!


----------



## Bogie (8. Juni 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ich wäre mit Kuchen auf einer PW-Hütte zufrieden.


 
Du bist ja auch leicht zufrieden zu stellen........... 
Na ja, in Deinem Alter darf man halt nicht mehr zuviel erwarten.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (8. Juni 2008)

du siehst es falsch Bogie, Zelle ist noch sehr jund und noch sooooo bescheiden aber warte mal ab das ändert sich mit der Zeit 

@Zelle: du hast es mal wieder aufm Punkt gebracht 
ab jetzt müsste jeder Ra(d)tschlag auch in harte Wehrung umgewandelt werden dann wären AWP-Ausflüge auch nach Whistler möglich 

...zum Glück gibts viele NETTE unter uns die ihren Senf auch gratis abgeben


----------



## Zelle (8. Juni 2008)

zena schrieb:


> du siehst es falsch Bogie, Zelle ist noch sehr jund und noch sooooo bescheiden aber warte mal ab das ändert sich mit der Zeit
> 
> @Zelle: du hast es mal wieder aufm Punkt gebracht
> ab jetzt müsste jeder Ra(d)tschlag auch in harte Wehrung umgewandelt werden dann wären AWP-Ausflüge auch nach Whistler möglich
> ...



Ob das gut wäre, wenn jeder "kluge" Ratschlag (da kommen ja immer einige zusammen) und Rad(über)schlag (und auch die kommen in letzter Zeit häufig vor ) mit einem Stück Kuchen belohnt wird?


----------



## Bogie (8. Juni 2008)

zena schrieb:


> du siehst es falsch Bogie, Zelle


 
....Zelle....??????

Liebe 10a, wer lesen kann ist meistens im Vorteil...    
Ich hab doch jemand anderen zitiert! Les doch einfach noch mal nach


----------



## Zelle (8. Juni 2008)

Wolfgang ... *DIE* Zena ...


----------



## zena (8. Juni 2008)

sorry, das war tatsächlich unser Joungster, der Wolfi , bin halt Blöndchen 
aber Zelle hat Recht, die Rad/tschlägerei würde in einem großen Fressen enden mit unzähligen AWP-Punkten, leergefutterten Hütten, reihenweise Rahmenbrüchen, Plattfüßen, Dämpferversagen wegen zu fetten NETTEN Leuten...nein das wär undenkbar, dann doch lieber  kassieren und das bitte in leichten Scheinen


----------



## Zelle (8. Juni 2008)

zena schrieb:


> bin halt Blöndchen


Die Haarfarbe hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun. Frauen sind alle gleich "schlau". 


zena schrieb:


> Zelle hat Recht


Ja, immer!

Euro statt Kuchen ist natürlich auch gut, aber dann heben wir uns nicht mehr genug von der _ZENSIERT_  ab ... dass müssen wir bei der nächsten Tour nochmal genau ausdiskutieren.


----------



## zena (8. Juni 2008)

dir ist schon bewusst dass das hier ein öffentlicher thread ist? und betroffene auch mitlesen könnten?


----------



## Zelle (8. Juni 2008)

zena schrieb:


> dir ist schon bewusst dass das hier ein öffentlicher thread ist? und betroffene auch mitlesen könnten?



Selbstverständlich ist mir das bewusst. Was denkst Du warum ich mich so gewählt ausdrücke?  

Aber wenn ich Deiner Meinung nach irgend etwas unkenntlich machen sollte, dann kannst Du mich gerne drauf hinweisen ... ist ja nicht so dass ich es als Flyer gedruckt und verteilt habe


----------



## zena (8. Juni 2008)




----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich Deiner Meinung nach irgend etwas unkenntlich machen sollte, dann kannst Du mich gerne drauf hinweisen ...



Na dann sollten wir uns mal zusammentun und diesen Verein etwas aufmischen isch seh Dollars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (8. Juni 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> isch seh Dollars



was willste denn mit dollars...die sind doch nix mehr wert


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ob das gut wäre, wenn jeder "kluge" Ratschlag (da kommen ja immer einige zusammen) und Rad(über)schlag (und auch die kommen in letzter Zeit häufig vor ) mit einem Stück Kuchen belohnt wird?



Soviel Kuchen kann kein *normaler* Mensch"fressen" ... hmmm ...
außer Wolfmännchen, Dave und mittlerweile Trockenzelle vielleicht.
Normalos platzen einfach irgendwann.


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist mir das bewusst. Was denkst Du warum ich mich so gewählt ausdrücke?
> 
> Aber wenn ich Deiner Meinung nach irgend etwas unkenntlich machen sollte, dann kannst Du mich gerne drauf hinweisen ... ist ja nicht so dass ich es als Flyer gedruckt und verteilt habe



du nicht.....


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juni 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> Hier der versprochene link zu zena's bike mit zena: http://www.ereigniswerk.de/mtb-einstieg.htm









Edith - noch 383...geht doch


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... ist ja nicht so dass ich es als Flyer gedruckt und verteilt habe



Abprobopopo, flyer  










wer findet den vehler


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juni 2008)

Ein Kommafehler oben Mitte und ein Groß/Klein Fehler unten Rechts - außerdem sehen Deine Dainese Protektoren noch neu aus.

zwei weniger


----------



## UHU69 (9. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Abprobopopo, flyer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... um in weiter entfernte*n* Bikeparks ...


----------



## Zelle (9. Juni 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Soviel Kuchen kann kein *normaler* Mensch"fressen" ... hmmm ...
> außer Wolfmännchen, Dave und mittlerweile Trockenzelle vielleicht.
> Normalos platzen einfach irgendwann.



 

1. Wenn schon drei Leute so viel Kuchen essen können, und die auch noch anwesend sind, dann sind wir schon bei der dreifachen Kuchensumme.

2. Trockenzelle? *

3. Das mit dem Platzen: Das sieht man ja an Dir. So wie Du aussiehst bist auch auch schon mindestens einmal geplatzt. Aber dadurch, dass Du so nett bist gleichst Du das ja wieder aus.


* Es gibt schon viele Zellen die mit mir in Verbindung gebracht wurden. Ich zähle mal auf, vielleicht können wir die Liste ja noch ergänzen. Für Leute mit einem IQ über 20, bitte die nächsten Zeilen überspringen  

Zelle mit einem Kondom: Gummizelle
Zelle als Gast in einem Taxi: Fahrgastzelle
Zelle mit einem Telefon: Telefonzelle
Zelle mit Kleidung von "Diesel": Brennstoffzelle
Zelle unrasiert: Terrorzelle
Zelle im Suff beim randalieren inhaftiert: Ausnüchterungszelle
...

ENDE


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ein Kommafehler oben Mitte und ein Groß/Klein Fehler unten Rechts - außerdem sehen Deine Dainese Protektoren noch neu aus.
> 
> zwei weniger






UHU69 schrieb:


> ... um in weiter entfernte*n* Bikeparks ...



Danke, die haben wir gefunden bevor das Gedöhns in den Druck ging  

Würte misch vreuen wen ier amm Sondag zu unasärem  Neckarjamp kemhmt  

alla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (9. Juni 2008)

@10a:
nix viertel Stunde...es waren neun Minuten!!!
Und dann musste ich warten, bis alle fertig ausgetratscht hatten, nachdem ich mein Bike in Windeseile ausgepackt und aufgebaut hatte... 

@wolfmemme:
nächstes Mal tu ich dir nicht den Gefallen, nochmal für's Foto in den Gang zu schalten, sondern nehm dir die Kamera ab.
Lern lieber endlich mal gute Trailbilder zu machen!  
...da kommt man Montag morgens halb schlafend ins Büro und erntet nur Spott - dokönntichmichgradsowasvonuffrege!!!  

Und überhaupt, habt ihr auch einen schönen Sonntag gehabt?


----------



## Zelle (9. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Würte misch vreuen wen ier amm Sondag zu unasärem  Neckarjamp kemhmt
> 
> alla



Mal gucken, vielleicht kann ich das meinem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 als Kultur verkaufen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. Juni 2008)

Isch hab kä Name ge nennt  Aber seh`s mal positiv. Die sind alle nur neidisch,weil DIE sowas nicht hinkriegen.... isch awer ach ned  
Die letzten Bilder sind von meiner alten Digi. Besser als die sche...... Neue. Wie mit neuen Frauen... sehen am Anfang toll aus und dann    So genug Philosophie am Abend.


----------



## Zelle (9. Juni 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Isch hab kä Name ge nennt  Aber seh`s mal positiv. Die sind alle nur neidisch,weil DIE sowas nicht hinkriegen.... isch awer ach ned
> Die letzten Bilder sind von meiner alten Digi. Besser als die sche...... Neue. Wie mit neuen Frauen... sehen am Anfang toll aus und dann    So genug Philosophie am Abend.



Wie mit Frauen ... stimmt. Erstmal paar an Hals (aufs Objektiv) und dann wird es auch funktionieren!


----------



## UHU69 (9. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> * Es gibt schon viele Zellen die mit mir in Verbindung gebracht wurden. Ich zähle mal auf, vielleicht können wir die Liste ja noch ergänzen. Für Leute mit einem IQ über 20, bitte die nächsten Zeilen überspringen
> 
> Zelle mit einem Kondom: Gummizelle
> Zelle als Gast in einem Taxi: Fahrgastzelle
> ...



Zelle mit vier Beinen und ohne Rad - Gazelle   
IQ: 19


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> wer findet den vehler


DEN Fehler...? Ich hab 7 gefunden  die 3 genannten + die hier:
Bindestrich zwischen "Freeriden" und "und"
IXS Dirtmaster*s* Festival
nach "Winterberg," unpassender Zeilenumbruch
Lac Blan*c*
...dann noch den ein oder anderen Ausdruck, den man hätte etwas besser formulieren können - aber man versteht, was gemeint ist 


@ Zelle:
mit Protektoren: Sicherheitszelle
mit Ohrhörern: Knopfzelle
ohne Frau: Einzelzelle
beim Ei essen: Eizelle
vielleicht noch währenddem man dich vierteilt: Zellteilung
...wann man dich Samenzelle nennen kann, will hier sicher keiner wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (9. Juni 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> (...) wann man dich Samenzelle nennen kann, will hier sicher keiner wissen  (...)



Beim Müsliessen, wenn Leinsamen drin sind?


----------



## eL (9. Juni 2008)

3 sachen nur

10a is käuflich? ja wie geil...und so extrem günschtisch

alleine.... einzelle    (r)
am telefon...  funkzelle
weiblich...   zelleluitis

achim nächsten sonntach aber würklich!!!!! ansonsten lass ich mich ab Maikammer halt fernsteuern


5tens jeder muss nich immer alles verstehen


----------



## iTom (9. Juni 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Zelle:
> mit Protektoren: Sicherheitszelle
> mit Ohrhörern: Knopfzelle
> ohne Frau: Einzelzelle
> beim Ei essen: Eizelle


als Pantoffeltierchen: Einzeller  
da ist nix mehr drin mit Zellteilung...


> vielleicht noch währenddem man dich vierteilt: Zellteilung
> ...wann man dich Samenzelle nennen kann, will hier sicher keiner wissen


----------



## eL (9. Juni 2008)

ha ein hab ich noch

wenn seine elektrolythe nicht stimmen....  elektrolysezelle


----------



## Bogie (9. Juni 2008)

zelle + bewußtseinserweiternde Drogen jeglicher Art: Zellstoff


----------



## iTom (9. Juni 2008)

was die Holländer vielleicht gleich essen werden nach dem Fussballspiel: appenzelle(r)


----------



## eL (9. Juni 2008)

kai beim baden



zell am see



;-)


vor nicht allzulanger zeit in einem weit entferten königreich erging es einem tapferen recken ganz ähnlich wie dem kai jetzt.


kai du lässt uns wissen wenn es genug ist oder?


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


>


 isch hab moi ollä gerner als wie "DU"


----------



## Flugrost (10. Juni 2008)

eL schrieb:


> 5tens jeder muss nich immer alles verstehen


geht klar, würklich


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Juni 2008)

eL schrieb:


> kai beim baden
> 
> zell am see


Der gefällt mir! 

Wusstet ihr, dass über ihn sogar schon ein Kinofilm gedreht wurde...? 

sprachlich bissl weit hergeholt, aber geht noch, finde ich: wenn er verliert: Zellulose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (10. Juni 2008)

eL schrieb:


> kai du lässt uns wissen wenn es genug ist oder?


Na klar ... kannst ruhig noch weiter machen!



guru39 schrieb:


> isch hab moi ollä gerner als wie "DU"











Flugrost schrieb:


> geht klar, würklich


Wie *nett *von Dir!



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> sprachlich bissl weit hergeholt, aber geht noch, finde ich: wenn er verliert: Zellulose


Einer der Besten bisher ... immerhin nicht ganz so Plum wie "Zelle isst n Ei" oder so


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Juni 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr, dass über ihn sogar schon ein Kinofilm gedreht wurde...?



Du meinst diesen hier:





...na wenn das sein "Drachen" ist, dann versteh ich dass er sie so verehrt


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Juni 2008)

Hab nix jesacht...


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Einer der Besten bisher ... immerhin nicht ganz so Plum wie "Zelle isst n Ei" oder so


Ich steh eh auf Wortspiele und kranke Wortneuschöpfungen  wurde von ner ehemaligen Lehrerin mal "Neolinguist" genannt.  Hatten wir eigentlich schon die Bezeichnung für dein Herz? -> Zellkern. Auf englisch gäbs noch was -> cellphone




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Du meinst diesen hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben den! Ich denke, den Drachen würden so einige hier mal "verehren" wollen


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Juni 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich steh eh auf Wortspiele und kranke Wortneuschöpfungen  wurde von ner ehemaligen Lehrerin mal "Neolinguist" genannt.  Hatten wir eigentlich schon die Bezeichnung für dein Herz? -> Zellkern. Auf englisch gäbs noch was -> cellphone
> 
> 
> Eben den! Ich denke, den Drachen würden so einige hier mal "verehren" wollen


Du bist mit allem fertig, oder? So viel wie du hier schreibst... 
Also erst im Oktober anfangen zu Studieren?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du bist mit allem fertig, oder? So viel wie du hier schreibst...
> Also erst im Oktober anfangen zu Studieren?


Koooooorrekt!


----------



## zena (10. Juni 2008)

boah, seid ihr gestÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶hrt ne volle Seite Ã¼ber ZELLE, geil...
der wird noch zum Pfalz-Sucht-den-Super-Zelle-Star 
...das mit dem "entzÃ¼ndeten zelle=zellulite" fand ich am schÃ¶nsten

@eL: ich kÃ¤uflich, klar, schon seit je her, man hatte mir noch kein passendes angebot gemacht 109â¬ fÃ¼r 2 tage ist indiskutabel 

das zusammengeschnittene "flyer-foto" ist obergemein aus dieser ungÃ¼nstigen kÃ¶rperhaltung lÃ¤sst sich kein kapital schlagen


----------



## zena (10. Juni 2008)

Zelle beim Uffresche = Nervenzelle
Zelle in Regenjacke = Zellmembran
Zelle beim Party machen = Zellebrieren


----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2008)

http://www.zytologie-online.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (10. Juni 2008)

Zelle's Avatar (Todekopp-Bildsche): *Todeszelle* (oder hatten wir des schon?)


----------



## donnersberger (10. Juni 2008)

Stammzellenforschung [schdammzällenfoorschung] ist die Forschungsrichtung in der Wissenschaft, in der untersucht wird, wie Zelle mit seinem Bike über einen Stamm oder mehrere Stämme springt. Dabei werden Stämme in folgende Gruppen eingetei.. bla bla blubber


----------



## guru39 (10. Juni 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Stammzellenforschung [schdammzällenfoorschung] ist die Forschungsrichtung in der Wissenschaft, in der untersucht wird, wie Zelle mit seinem Bike über einen Stamm oder mehrere Stämme springt. Dabei werden Stämme in folgende Gruppen eingetei.. bla bla blubber


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Juni 2008)

So, mittlerweile kam auch jede Zelle mindestens doppelt vor.
Der Fachmann der Zellologie spricht dabei von mehrfacher Zellteilung,
noch mehr davon und wir müssen alle in die Ausnüchterungszelle...


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Juni 2008)

Du meinst, wir sollen aufhören, bevor wir das letzte Bisschen Energie in unseren grauen *Zelle*n für ein paar verei*zell*t*e* *Zelle*-Witze verbre*zell*n?


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> So, mittlerweile kam auch jede Zelle mindestens doppelt vor.
> Der Fachmann der Zellologie spricht dabei von mehrfacher Zellteilung,
> noch mehr davon und wir müssen alle in die Ausnüchterungszelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (11. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


>


NA wirst du wohl ein wenig verarscht?? 
Habe auch noch einen Beitrag. Passt zu deinem schlabbrigen Gesicht! 
Zellulitis!!! 
Gruß aus dem Land des weltbesten Bieres! 
Bernd


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Gruß aus dem Land des weltbesten Bieres!
> Bernd



...was machst du denn im Schwarzwald?


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> NA wirst du wohl ein wenig verarscht??
> Habe auch noch einen Beitrag. Passt zu deinem schlabbrigen Gesicht!
> Zellulitis!!!
> Gruß aus dem Land des weltbesten Bieres!
> Bernd



Verarscht werde ich hier nicht ... das geht auf so niedrigem Niveau auch gar nicht  Zellulitis hatten wir zwar schon, aber noch nicht in Verbindung mit meinem Gesicht, daher lasse ich das mal gültig sein. Und außerdem kommst Du ja aus Bayern, da erwarten wir nicht so viel. Weder die Pfälzer noch ich Nordlicht  



el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...was machst du denn im Schwarzwald?



Ich denke mal er meint dass er in Bremen ist! Aber was macht der Bernd in Bremen? Na ja, immerhin hat er nun das weltbeste Bier gefunden!


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Juni 2008)

...Becks ist immer noch die Nummer 2 - erst seit ein paar Monaten hat sich 's Zäpfle (bei mir) durchgesetzt.


----------



## Zelle (11. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Becks ist immer noch die Nummer 2 (...)


Immerhin!  



el Zimbo schrieb:


> (...) erst seit ein paar Monaten hat sich 's Zäpfle (bei mir) durchgesetzt.



Da drehe ich das Niveau gerne nochmal eben ganz weit nach unten:

Warum stehen im Wald Pil(s/z)e? Weil die TannenZapfen!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...Becks ist immer noch die Nummer 2 - erst seit ein paar Monaten hat sich 's Zäpfle (bei mir) durchgesetzt.



Kennst Du Welde aus Schwetzingen? Die Flaschen sehen zwar gay aus, aber der Inhalt tröstet darüber locker hinweg.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde die Flaschen schöner, als den Geschmack von der Plörre  
(hab's gerade vor kurzem getestet)

Das hier steht auch ganz oben auf meiner Liste:






...OK - jetzt bekomm ich langsam Durst auf Feierabend.


----------



## strandi (11. Juni 2008)

gibt nix besseres...davon zwirbel ich mir nachher noch ein paar rein 
bin auf seminar


----------



## donnersberger (11. Juni 2008)




----------



## donnersberger (11. Juni 2008)

und für die Fußballfääns:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (11. Juni 2008)

Da geht nichts drüber:


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Juni 2008)

@tobsn und gürü: guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291433


----------



## Flugrost (11. Juni 2008)

Zweitbestes Bier von Welt (auf Augenhöhe mit Pilsner Urknall), das Premium - das Beste wird erst noch gebraut. Nur, damit ihr Bescheid wisst.


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...was machst du denn im Schwarzwald?





Zelle schrieb:


> Verarscht werde ich hier nicht ... das geht auf so niedrigem Niveau auch gar nicht  Zellulitis hatten wir zwar schon, aber noch nicht in Verbindung mit meinem Gesicht, daher lasse ich das mal gültig sein. Und außerdem kommst Du ja aus Bayern, da erwarten wir nicht so viel. Weder die Pfälzer noch ich Nordlicht
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke mal er meint dass er in Bremen ist! Aber was macht der Bernd in Bremen? Na ja, immerhin hat er nun das weltbeste Bier gefunden!





el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...Becks ist immer noch die Nummer 2 - erst seit ein paar Monaten hat sich 's Zäpfle (bei mir) durchgesetzt.





el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Flaschen schöner, als den Geschmack von der Plörre
> (hab's gerade vor kurzem getestet)
> 
> Das hier steht auch ganz oben auf meiner Liste:
> ...





strandi schrieb:


> gibt nix besseres...davon zwirbel ich mir nachher noch ein paar rein
> bin auf seminar





donnersberger schrieb:


>





donnersberger schrieb:


> und für die Fußballfääns:





Levty schrieb:


> Da geht nichts drüber:





Flugrost schrieb:


> Zweitbestes Bier von Welt (auf Augenhöhe mit Pilsner Urknall), das Premium - das Beste wird erst noch gebraut. Nur, damit ihr Bescheid wisst.



Mensch jetzt diskutieren Spätzlefresser mit Krabbenfischern über Bierqualität!  
Das ist ja fast genauso als wenn sich ein Vegetarier mit einem Moslem über die besten Wiener Schnitzel unterhält!!   
Do leggsd di nieder sochi!!! 
Das Zentrum der Bierwelt ist Bayern! 
Und etz willi nix mehr hörn halleluja soch I!!! 
Do nu a Ling als uldimadifer Beweis für alle Ungläubign Zäfix!!! 
http://www.bierland-oberfranken.de/deutsch/bier_in_oberfranken/bier_weltmeister_9.html
Schauts euch amol die Bläze ans und zwoa on ihr Vögl und staund!! 
Hobbders etz alle kabierd odder wos!!! 

Salutos Amigos
Bernd


----------



## donnersberger (11. Juni 2008)

hab kein Wort verstanden, aber danke, dass Du nochmal all die schönen Bildchen mit all den leckeren Biersorten zusammengefasst hast!!!


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Juni 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> hab kein Wort verstanden, aber danke, dass Du nochmal all die schönen Bildchen mit all den leckeren Biersorten zusammengefasst hast!!!


Translation:
Do leggsd di nieder sochi!!!: 
_Da legst du dich hin_

Und etz willi nix mehr hörn halleluja soch I!!! 
_Und jetzt will ich nichts mehr hören_

Do nu a Ling als uldimadifer Beweis für alle Ungläubign Zäfix!!! 
_Hier noch ein Link als Beweis_

http://www.bierland-oberfranken.de/d...meister_9.html

Schauts euch amol die Bläze ans und zwoa on ihr Vögl und staund!!
_Betrachtet die Plätze eins und zwei und ihr werdet überrrascht sein!_

Hobbders etz alle kabierd odder wos!!! 
_Hat das jetzt jeder verstanden?_


----------



## eL (11. Juni 2008)

det is nen frange keen bayer

jemend nen schultheiß?  nee

na gut


----------



## Flugrost (11. Juni 2008)

eL schrieb:


> jemend nen schultheiß?  nee



Danke nee, dann mal ein Bischoff...


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juni 2008)

Einbecker Doppelbock! 

Ist hier das Sommerloch ausgebrochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @tobsn und gürü: guckst du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291433



gehscht mit am 26.06.08? Siehe hier:http://www.hd-freeride.de/Testforum/viewtopic.php?t=288

isch hab bis zum 13ten Zeit uns einzutragen, ansonsten gibt es da nichts mehr zu Essen 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juni 2008)

Jetzt schwafeln alle über Bier... gibts hier denn niemanden, der dieser Diletanten-Brühe entsagt und ausschließlich das trinkt, was ein richtiger Pfälzer trinken sollte? 








Als Alternativen werden höchstens Russisch Wasser oder Caipi akzeptiert


----------



## Zelle (12. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Translation:
> Do leggsd di nieder sochi!!!:
> _Da legst du dich hin_
> 
> ...



 Weltmeister weil die die meisten Brauerrein haben  Wir reden hier über BIERQUALITÄT nicht einfach über eine möglichst große Auswahl an Pissplörre ... keine Frage, da seit ihr besser!  

Das mit dem Wiener Schnitzel verstehe ich nicht. Ein Moslem könnte dem Vegetarier ja erzählen wie gut es ist. Immerhin sollte es für ihn kein Problem sein paniertes Kalbsfleisch zu essen (Kalbsfleisch bei Wiener Schnitzel nach Lebensmittelrecht. Bei Schweinefleisch muss es heißen "nach wiener Art".)

Aber auch hier sind wir nachsichtig, Du bist eben ein Bayer. Woher solltest Du Wissen über Lebensmittel und Bier haben ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juni 2008)

Ob ich mich jetzt böse ins Abseits manövriere, wenn ich dem Bayer recht gebe, dass es dort das beste Bier gibt


----------



## Zelle (12. Juni 2008)

Ja


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juni 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ob ich mich jetzt böse ins Abseits manövriere, wenn ich dem Bayer recht gebe, dass es dort das beste Bier gibt


nein!
Hör nicht auf die Terrorzelle des Todes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juni 2008)

Ich sollte n Voting machen... oder euch mal zum Brauerei Maria Hilf mitnehmen


----------



## Zelle (12. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> nein!
> Hör nicht auf die Terrorzelle des Todes!



Ruhe Pissetrinker!


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ruhe Pissetrinker!


*Schnauze LEV!*

Ach mist... das war ja die Terrorzelle... 

*Schnauze ZELLE! *


----------



## donnersberger (12. Juni 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Danke nee, dann mal ein Bischoff...



wenn des hier gerade eine Abstimmung oder Bestellung ist, hätt' ich dann auch gerne ein Bischoff, cheers


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juni 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ob ich mich jetzt böse ins Abseits manövriere, wenn ich dem Bayer recht gebe, dass es dort das beste Bier gibt



*Definitiv nein!!*

Endlich!! Ein sehender im Land der Blinden!!!! 

         

Werde bei meinem nächsten Besuch in der Pfalz (wahrscheinlich August) was mitbringen. 

Zelle kann ja dann seine Industrie Gülle (Becks,Jever usw.)trinken und evtl. unseren Kronenkorken ablecken!!


----------



## Zelle (12. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Zelle kann ja dann seine Industrie Gülle (Becks,Jever usw.)trinken und evtl. unseren Kronenkorken ablecken!!



     der alte Witz! Nun verstehe ich auch: Du hast noch nie ein Beck's getrunken. Das ist für uns im Norden immer wieder ein Spaß, wenn die Bayern kommen und wie Ihnen Gülle zum trinken geben und sagen dass es Bier sei ... Das geht auch nur mit den Bayern, weil deren Bier tatsächlich einen kräftigen Hauch von Gülle hat. Ist aber auch kein Wunder bei der ganzen "huch-da-ist-uns-mal-wieder-eine-brause-vergoren-egal-nennen-wir-es-einfach-wieder-bier-und-pissen-vorher-rein-plörre"


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> der alte Witz! Nun verstehe ich auch: Du hast noch nie ein Beck's getrunken. Das ist für uns im Norden immer wieder ein Spaß, wenn die Bayern kommen und wie Ihnen Gülle zum trinken geben und sagen dass es Bier sei ... Das geht auch nur mit den Bayern, weil deren Bier tatsächlich einen kräftigen Hauch von Gülle hat. Ist aber auch kein Wunder bei der ganzen "huch-da-ist-uns-mal-wieder-eine-brause-vergoren-egal-nennen-wir-es-einfach-wieder-bier-und-pissen-vorher-rein-plörre"



   
Weist du eigentlich, das man Maßkrüge (Trinkgefäss aus Bayern - 1 Liter Inhalt) auch sehr gut auf Fischköpfen zerschlagen kann!?


----------



## Zelle (12. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Weist du eigentlich, das man Maßkrüge (Trinkgefäss aus Bayern - 1 Liter Inhalt) auch sehr gut auf Fischköpfen zerschlagen kann!?



Ich weiß, die Dinger aus Bayern halten echt nichts aus!


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> gehscht mit am 26.06.08? Siehe hier:http://www.hd-freeride.de/Testforum/viewtopic.php?t=288
> 
> isch hab bis zum 13ten Zeit uns einzutragen, ansonsten gibt es da nichts mehr zu Essen
> 
> Gruß Gürü.



Tschuldigung is der 19.06.08


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich weiß, die Dinger aus Bayern halten echt nichts aus!



in bayern haben die ja auch net sowas:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (12. Juni 2008)

Noch 324...

__nur so


Face, die Flex hats Dir angetan?


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Juni 2008)

Sollen wir morgen ab 10:00 Uhr in Gimmeldingen weiter spammen, oder lieber wo anders?


----------



## Zelle (13. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sollen wir morgen ab 10:00 Uhr in Gimmeldingen weiter spammen, oder lieber wo anders?



Ich kann immer und überall ... spämmen  

Die Frage ist nur, wird es ein "morgen-ist-auch-noch-ein-tag-samstag" oder ein "wir-haben-gestern-schon-so-viel-getan-sonntag"? Also wenn es absehbar ist, dann mache ich davon abhängig welchen der beiden Tage ich den Wald vollspämme. Je höher, weiter, länger ... desto besser  Wettertechnisch bleibt sich das wohl gleich.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juni 2008)

Wo ist denn Gimmeldingen?
Und wann treffen wir uns?


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juni 2008)

Wollen wir Sonntag was machen, was mehr auf KM ausgelegt ist als auf Technik? Irgendwas mit einfachen Abfahrten....  

Ich hab mir ja letztes WE so ziemlich alles gezerrt, was für das rechte Schultergelenk zuständig ist.


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Juni 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Noch 324...
> 
> __nur so
> 
> ...



flex rockt!


----------



## guru39 (13. Juni 2008)

Vergesst net, am Sonndach is Highdelbörg an`gsacht


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Juni 2008)

*OK - Samstag Gimmeldingen - 10:00 Uhr - diesmal wirklich 4 Berge...*

Sonntag bleibt dann noch geheim - einfache Abfahrten kann der Tick auf seiner Heimrunde fahren 
Zum Zugucken fahr ich doch nicht extra nach HD und wenn Familientag in MA ist hab ich da auch nix verloren  

Trotzdem viel Spaß beim Neckarjump, nass werden die Fahrer wohl schon vor der Rampe.


----------



## Zelle (13. Juni 2008)

Alles klar  

Und lass uns dann mal ne ruhige Fahrt ohne ruppige Abfahrten machen, damit der Tick mitfahren kann!  

Originale Nachricht die Zimbo beantwortet hat:
Dem Tick können wir doch erzählen, dass wir nur einfache Abfahrten machen und ihm dann beim Leiden zusehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (13. Juni 2008)

Gute Idee...   ......  

...und wenn er dann weint hauen wir ihm freundschaftlich auf die Schulter.


----------



## Zelle (13. Juni 2008)

@Tick: kannst morgen gerne mitfahren. Wir haben uns überlegt eine recht gemütliche Tour zu fahren mit einfachen Downhills. Freuen uns wenn Du dabei bist!


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Juni 2008)

Wie schon erwähnt... Sonntag. Samstag werd ich wieder Papa Schlumpf spielen und den Pfälzer Wald per Fuß unsicher machen!  
Aber Sonntag hab ich noch frei... 
Aber ihr habt ja fast recht... Ich werde Sonntag meine eigenen Berge rocken, wird sicher mal wieder ein Fest...


----------



## Zelle (13. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Pfälzer Wald


----------



## eL (13. Juni 2008)

watt is mit sonntach?  hab eben schon frostschutz uffjejossen und die standheißung programmiert. kann also losjehn......

watt iss mit dem schreiner ?


----------



## Flugrost (13. Juni 2008)

eL schrieb:


> watt is mit sonntach?  hab eben schon frostschutz uffjejossen und die standheißung programmiert. kann also losjehn......
> 
> watt iss mit dem schreiner ?



Haste Dein Telefon "jefressen" oder die Bedienungsanleitung verlegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeTho (13. Juni 2008)

Wünsch euch viel Spaß.
Habe leider keine Zeit dieses WE   


Thorsten


----------



## Levty (14. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich jemanden von euch heute Abend beim Celine Dion Konzert sehe, dann verweigere ich demjenigen auf ewig die Forumsfreundschaft! 

Cheers!


----------



## eL (14. Juni 2008)

lev duaaaarme sau


ick hoffe für dich sie ist sowas wert

und

#Wir wollen bilder sehn!!!!!! aber ZZ



stromrechnung nich bezahlt !!!


----------



## one track mind (14. Juni 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenn ich jemanden von euch heute Abend beim Celine Dion Konzert sehe, dann verweigere ich demjenigen auf ewig die Forumsfreundschaft!
> 
> Cheers!



celine dion??? ich mach ja auch so einiges um zum stich zu kommen, aber das geht echt mal zu weit! hast du keine würde, mann??? und wer zur hölle hat die tickets geblecht? doch net etwa du???

btw: ich und ein paar bergsträsser ham vor, morgen die pfalz mit schwerem gerät heimzusuchen. vielleicht kann man sich ja irgendwo anschliessen, falls einer von euch ne konkrete ansage macht. dieses gimmeldingen würd mich ja auch mal interessieren...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. Juni 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> celine dion??? ich mach ja auch so einiges um zum stich zu kommen, aber das geht echt mal zu weit! hast du keine würde, mann??? und wer zur hölle hat die tickets geblecht? doch net etwa du???
> 
> btw: ich und ein paar bergsträsser ham vor, morgen die pfalz mit schwerem gerät heimzusuchen. vielleicht kann man sich ja irgendwo anschliessen, falls einer von euch ne konkrete ansage macht. dieses gimmeldingen würd mich ja auch mal interessieren...



Ruf mal den Zimbo an, der ist morgen auch unterwegs. Nr. hast du ja, da er est wieder am Mo online ist.
Und bzgl. Karten. Lev= Freundin+Karten= Krieg-Karte. So und wenn dann die Einsteinische Formel Anwendung findet kommt heraus. Keine Karten=Krieg=gefrusteter Lev. 
Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Levty (15. Juni 2008)

eL schrieb:


> l
> 
> #Wir wollen bilder sehn!!!!!! aber ZZ


Mist, bin wohl zuspät gekommen


----------



## eL (15. Juni 2008)

meingott nicht dem scheizendrecks bühne der wiener sängerknaben sondern die tuss die es shaft nen russen zu celine dion zu schleppen.

jetzt tu bloss nich so erwachsen


----------



## Levty (15. Juni 2008)

Wenigstes durfte ich die Bühne kaputtmachen und in Einzelteile zerlegen - und morgen in Stuttgart dürft ihr euch auch nicht sehen lassen ;D


----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenigstes durfte ich die Bühne kaputtmachen und in Einzelteile zerlegen - und morgen in Stuttgart dürft ihr euch auch nicht sehen lassen ;D



bis du jetzat än Rowdie, oda was


----------



## Levty (16. Juni 2008)

Nein, ein fanatischer Fan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (16. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> bis du jetzat än Rowdie, oda was



du määnscht sicherlich "roadie". en "rowdie" isser doch schon längschd...


----------



## Zelle (16. Juni 2008)




----------



## el Zimbo (16. Juni 2008)




----------



## face-to-ground (16. Juni 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenigstes durfte ich die Bühne kaputtmachen und in Einzelteile zerlegen - und morgen in Stuttgart dürft ihr euch auch nicht sehen lassen ;D



stuttgart=blueman group=auf jeden fall sehen


----------



## Levty (16. Juni 2008)

Ohja, die hab ich ein Mal gesehen, die haben echt ne geile Show!


----------



## zena (16. Juni 2008)

so das Zebra ist vertickt  der Abschied fällt schwer aber ich werds verkraften 
darf ich in Zukunft trotzdem mit euch mitfahren auch mit einem bergab langsameren Rad? 
...mal schauen welches breitstollige Ungetüm als nächstes Zebrastreifen bekommt 

seuftzzzzz
10a


----------



## Levty (16. Juni 2008)

Willst 'n Rotwild? Kann ich sogar in deiner Größe besorgen


----------



## atomica (16. Juni 2008)

das zebra ist weg??!?? hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich am samstag noch gebührend abschied genommen. schnief 
ich hoffe der neue besitzer hält es auch artgerecht


----------



## iTom (16. Juni 2008)

zena schrieb:


> so das Zebra ist vertickt  der Abschied fällt schwer aber ich werds verkraften
> darf ich in Zukunft trotzdem mit euch mitfahren auch mit einem bergab langsameren Rad?
> ...mal schauen welches breitstollige Ungetüm als nächstes Zebrastreifen bekommt
> 
> ...



Zena, man muß auch mal loslassen können... 

...wichtig bei einem Sturz... nicht zu verbissen am Lenker festhalten, wie ich es als tue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arina (16. Juni 2008)

liebe Zena,
dein nächstes Bike wird dann wohl so eine Art eierlegende Wolfsmilchsau - wenn Du verstehst, was ich meine.
Dann hab ich Dein Zebra am So auch zum letzten mal gesehen, traurig, traurig ..


----------



## zena (17. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Zena, man muß auch mal loslassen können...
> 
> ...wichtig bei einem Sturz... nicht zu verbissen am Lenker festhalten, wie ich es als tue



oui, das gilt auch fürs Bremsen 

@lev: ein rotwild wirds leider nicht aber auch was daitsches 
@arina: keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, eher ein geldsch...ender Esel wär mir recht bin schließlich auch keine Downhillerin mit CC-Eigenschaften


----------



## donnersberger (17. Juni 2008)

wobei ja die eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue echt auch ganz schön viele Vorteile haben (4weelsdrive, super Woll-Dämpfung, immer was zum Essen&Trinken dabei, nie mehr kalter Popo, statt Klingel ein erheiterndes Oinkoink) aber der Gestank iss halt doch meistens dann das KO-Kriterium


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Juni 2008)

Das Bild iss ma genial!!!


----------



## rohstrugel (17. Juni 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> wobei ja die eierlegenden Wollmilchsäue echt auch ganz schön viele Vorteile haben (4weelsdrive, super Woll-Dämpfung, immer was zum Essen&Trinken dabei, nie mehr kalter Popo, statt Klingel ein erheiterndes Oinkoink) aber der Gestank iss halt doch meistens dann das KO-Kriterium


Wieso, an den Gestank kann sich das Vieh doch sicherlich gewöhnen


----------



## donnersberger (18. Juni 2008)

stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. Juni 2008)

Rotwild R.E.D. one kommt zu mir  Nagelneu.
Wenn das Gewicht stimmt, bleibe ich vielleicht bei dem Rad


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Juni 2008)

Wie macht er das nur immer?
Andere müssen die Sachen bezahlen, die sie kaputt machen...


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wie macht er das nur immer?
> Andere müssen die Sachen bezahlen, die sie kaputt machen...


Er hat halt nicht zugegeben, dass er gestürzt ist und dann der Rahmen brach, sondern gesagt, dass er gestürzt ist weil der Rahmen brach.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Juni 2008)

Huhn oder Ei?


----------



## Levty (18. Juni 2008)

Wolle.


----------



## Zelle (18. Juni 2008)

... und der hat dann ein Ei gelegt?


----------



## Levty (18. Juni 2008)

Nene, den haben wir gemolken...


----------



## Zelle (18. Juni 2008)

Deswegen guckt der so


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Juni 2008)

Ist das der Wolle Hetfield?
Der Petri sieht doch anders aus, oder?


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ist das der Wolle Hetfield?
> Der Petri sieht doch anders aus, oder?


Das ist die Wolle der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (18. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ist das der Wolle Hetfield?
> Der Petri sieht doch anders aus, oder?



Keine Ahnung. Mir wäre das nicht aufgefallen ... ist nicht so *meine* Richtung!


----------



## strandi (18. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Mir wäre das nicht aufgefallen ... ist nicht so *meine* Richtung!



das zählt aber schon fast zur allgemeinbildung


----------



## eL (18. Juni 2008)

noch wehrt er sich dagegen wie die zicke am strick


dann grundet er den xten fanclub


----------



## Zelle (18. Juni 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> das zählt aber schon fast zur allgemeinbildung



Allgemeinbildung? Fand ich schon immer sinnlos, führt nur zu sinnentleerten Gesrpächen mit Leuten, mit denen man eigentlich nicht einmal auf einem Planeten leben will, über Themen die einen nicht interessieren.



eL schrieb:


> noch wehrt er sich dagegen wie die zicke am strick
> dann grundet er den xten fanclub



Wenn die Hasen klötze kacken und die Kuhe Kuchen backen und sich im Sack die Eier dreh'n, dann vielleicht!


----------



## UHU69 (18. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Allgemeinbildung? Fand ich schon immer sinnlos, führt nur zu sinnentleerten Gesrpächen mit Leuten, mit denen man eigentlich nicht einmal auf einem Planeten leben will, über Themen die einen nicht interessieren.
> Wenn die Hasen klötze kacken und die Kuhe Kuchen backen und sich im Sack die Eier dreh'n, dann vielleicht!



Zell(e)-aktiv


----------



## Zelle (18. Juni 2008)




----------



## Zelle (18. Juni 2008)

Und noch ein für Dich UHU:


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


>


Hast du da Knopfzellen in den Augen, um die LEDs zu speisen?


----------



## Zelle (18. Juni 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hast du da Knopfzellen in den Augen, um die LEDs zu speisen?



Ne, das Augenleuchten ist eines der Nebenwirkungen, genau wie Haarausfall und gelegentliche Spämergüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (18. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und noch ein für Dich UHU



     

Aber wenn, dann nur den hier:


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Juni 2008)

...mit den Augen machst du sowas?


----------



## Zelle (19. Juni 2008)

Genau: gucken, superzellen und Todesstahlen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Juni 2008)

Was du alles so kannst


----------



## Zelle (20. Juni 2008)

Und was Du schon alles mit 12 Jahren wusstest!


----------



## Levty (20. Juni 2008)

Nach so viel Schmarrn hier mal was aus Heidelberg:








Foto: Max Janson
Fahrer: Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. Juni 2008)

Zelle nach dem Saufen







...Zellhaufen


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Zelle nach dem Saufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da wurde die Zelle aber mal so richtig durchgepimmpert


----------



## Zelle (21. Juni 2008)

Das war ja noch vor der OP!  Das war noch schön, da hatte ich eigene Titten an denen ich rumspielen konnte und musste um dummes Zeug zu reden nur den Mund aufmachen ... doof war es nur mit dem Autofahren, deshalb auch die OP


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Das war ja noch vor der OP!  Das war noch schön, da hatte ich eigene Titten an denen ich rumspielen konnte und musste um dummes Zeug zu reden nur den Mund aufmachen ... doof war es nur mit dem Autofahren, deshalb auch die OP



naja..so viel hat sich ja dann net geändert - nur die titten sind weg. um dummes zeug zu reden musst immer noch nur den mund aufmachen und auto fahren kannst immer noch net


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Juni 2008)

oje, geht es jetzt hier im forum auch mit "freunde" werben los ? 
ich hab immer so minderwertigkeitsgefühle, wenn ich nicht mindestens 200 freundschaften vorweisen kann   keiner liebt mich 
was n stress... freunde werben im mtb forum, studivz, myspace, meinvz, werkenntwen, hotornot, uswusf. kein wunder, das mir alle haare ausfallen....





ansonsten: eine bahncard ist unheimlich gut und praktisch:









und: viele grüsse aus meinem alpen- kurzurlaub


----------



## iTom (21. Juni 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht irgendwie aus wie ein FOX-Logo Seit wann machen die denn Reifen


----------



## Zelle (21. Juni 2008)

Vor allem so im Style der 80er Jahre. So als wäre es ein Loch, wie diese Einschusslöcher- oder Fleckenaufkleber!


----------



## Levty (21. Juni 2008)

Hat das Gas zum Kochen nicht ausgereicht? Musste der Reifen herhalten?


----------



## iTom (21. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Vor allem so im Style der 80er Jahre. So als wäre es ein Loch, wie diese Einschusslöcher- oder Fleckenaufkleber!



Wäre das noch was für Deine Sammlung


----------



## face-to-ground (23. Juni 2008)

ich hätt noch einen zum zellenthema:

wenn de zelle teil vom boden is ('flurstück'), dann isser ne parzelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (23. Juni 2008)

Und ich im Alter: graue Zelle

Sind von der gestrigen Tour wieder alle Körperteile nachgewachsen?


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Juni 2008)

Das "Bild aus dem Geschichtsbuch" hab ich auch irgendwo - jetzt isses endlich im Forum gelandet...

Ich stell jetzt gleich die Bilder vom Sonntag online - waren nicht soo spektakulär, aber schön.


----------



## Quente (23. Juni 2008)

Oh Bräuninger


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Juni 2008)

Gut erkannt 
...danach waren wir noch am Eckkopf, aber ohne Bilder.
Mann, war das schwül - die Luft musste man erst schneiden, um sie zu atmen...


----------



## Levty (23. Juni 2008)

*KAUFEN:*
*Rotwild R.E.D. One in M*


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Juni 2008)

Hey Lev - du solltest nicht auf weniger Federweg umsteigen,
sondern auf nen 20+ Kilo DH-Bomber, sonst machst du's wieder kaputt...


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2008)

Dann ziehst du mich bergauf?

Edit: Was zum Teufel sind diese Freundschaftsbenachrichtigungen? Kann man den Mist irgendwie abstellen?


----------



## Zelle (24. Juni 2008)

Ich kann dafür sorgen, dass Du eine mehr bekommst ... *KLICK*


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Juni 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Dann ziehst du mich bergauf?
> 
> Edit: Was zum Teufel sind diese Freundschaftsbenachrichtigungen? Kann man den Mist irgendwie abstellen?



lol...jetzt will mal jemand dein freund sein und du heulst rum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (24. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich kann dafür sorgen, dass Du eine mehr bekommst ... *KLICK*



mach doch, daß er noch viel mehr bekommt - so richtig späm-mässig. zb. so: *klick*


----------



## iTom (24. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich kann dafür sorgen, dass Du eine mehr bekommst ... *KLICK*



zählt das eigentlich auch?

Des Zelles türkische Verwandtschaft www.turk*cell*.com.tr


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2008)

Meldet euch in einem der 1000 VZs an und gut ist...
Boa kotzt das an ey, geht doch mal ne Runde radfahren!


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Juni 2008)

Jetzt mal direkt spammen...


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Juni 2008)

ich bin dafür, daß jeder dem lev mal ne freundschaftsanfrage schickt 
auch die, die es eigentlich net so meinen, sonst kommen net genug zusammen


----------



## eL (24. Juni 2008)

du meinst ich sollte auch ? da mal rumklicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich bin dafür, daß jeder dem lev mal ne freundschaftsanfrage schickt



Also mein Freund ist der Lev schon


----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2008)

...möchte garnicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ihr im Forum verbringen würdet, wenn ich Beamte wäret... Doppeltsoviel? 3x ?


----------



## eL (25. Juni 2008)

nicht viel.... nur die wache halt


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Juni 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> ...möchte garnicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ihr im Forum verbringen würdet, wenn ich Beamte wäret... Doppeltsoviel? 3x ?


Nicht mehr als jetzt.... 
Mehr geht einfach nicht... 
Sonst müsste ich aufhören zu schlafen!


----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2008)

Nein, ihr hättet 3 PCs um euch, womit sich die Zeit im Forum verdreifacht (3 Accounts vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Zelle (25. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ja kein Beamter ... sonst hätte ich wohl auch den dritten PC und Zugang. Aber mit sich zu zweit kann man auch schon tolle Dialoge führen


----------



## face-to-ground (25. Juni 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> ...möchte garnicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ihr im Forum verbringen würdet, _*wenn ich Beamte wäret*_... Doppeltsoviel? 3x ?



jetzt seht nur, was ihr mit dem armen rechtschreib-lev gemacht hat. der wird ja ganz nervös...


----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2008)

48h ohne Schlaf tun ihr übriges - aber die anderen habens auch verstanden


----------



## donnersberger (25. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich kann dafür sorgen, dass Du eine mehr bekommst ... *KLICK*




*Klick*


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> 48h ohne Schlaf tun ihr übriges ....



Du hast wohl Zeit im Forum *nachzuholen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2008)

Hilfesuchender Polizist eiskalt abgewiesen!


----------



## donnersberger (25. Juni 2008)

tja, so ist das Leben außerhalb der Anti-HD+MA+LU+Pfälzerwald-Fräds ..


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juni 2008)

...dann ist der Kerl ja noch garnicht in "Kur" - sondern auf Burzeltagsreise.
Danach dann auf "Kur" im Saarland, und wenn die rum ist muss der arme Kerl
maximal zwei Wochen Arbeiten, dann simmer am Gardasee...

Hach - Beamter müsste man sein...


----------



## Zelle (25. Juni 2008)

Du hast die " vor und hinter arbeiten vergessen.


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juni 2008)

tschuldigung - mein Fehler!


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juni 2008)

Falls ihr nichts mehr von mir hören solltet - in Iggelheim geht gerade die Welt unter...


----------



## Zelle (25. Juni 2008)

OK


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Juni 2008)

In LD siehts gerade auch nicht soooo toll aus, aber ich werde es überleben!


----------



## Zelle (25. Juni 2008)

Sicher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Falls ihr nichts mehr von mir hören solltet - in Iggelheim geht gerade die Welt unter...



Wo ist in Iggelheim "die Welt"?


----------



## Zelle (25. Juni 2008)

Na ja ... irgendwo muss der Weltuntergang ja anfangen. Und Du weißt doch, wenn Zimbos mit Wasser in Berührung kommen sieht's duster aus!


----------



## Quente (25. Juni 2008)

Ob die Beehler absaufen?


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juni 2008)

@Finger-ab-Armin:
In Iggelheim ist "die Welt" alles, was außerhalb liegt...

@Zellhaufen:
Wichtiger ist, sie niemals nach Miternacht zu füttern!!!

@Igglemer:
...immer noch diese uralten Vorurteile - Beehler sind auch Menschen...


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2008)

Letzten Sonntag wars eher sonnig...


----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2008)

Bin grad ausm Wald raus, schon fängts an, dunkel, pisst von oben, Donner... das ganze Programm - und den Roiner getroffen.
@ R:
Ein Ufo ST mit 3 Kettenblättern hat was von einem Jeep mit Streßenreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juni 2008)

Wenn's nur von oben pisst, dann geht's ja noch...

Hat's bei euch auch gehagelt?


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Juni 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> [email protected] R:
> Ein Ufo ST mit 3 Kettenblättern hat was von einem Jeep mit Streßenreifen


Ist also normal...


----------



## Zelle (25. Juni 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag wars eher sonnig...


Morgen soll es auch wieder sonniger werden! ´

Vielleicht regnet es Sonntag ja wieder Kaffee und Kuchen


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn's nur von oben pisst, dann geht's ja noch...



Du hast wohl Erfahrungen mit Hunden gesammelt.

Edith:


			
				Zelle schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht regnet es Sonntag ja wieder Kaffee und Kuchen



Tendenz Fettzelle? 
biste noch gut heimgekommen?


----------



## Zelle (25. Juni 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Tendenz Fettzelle?
> biste noch gut heimgekommen?


Heim war einfacher. Parallel zum Schlammweg den ich hin gefahren bin, gibt es nämlich auch noch einen "schönen" Schotter-und-Beton-Weg ...


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juni 2008)

Du bist doch extra für deinen Putzdrachen den Schlammweg gefahren - oder?


----------



## Zelle (25. Juni 2008)

Nein!

Jedenfalls nicht so direkt. Also es war ja auch mehr Wiederstand beim fahren nach Wachenheim und ich war ja sowieso schon recht spät dran. Natürlich war es mir aufgrund des Waschdrachens relativ egal. Nur muss ich die Ressoucen ja auch gut einteilen. Habe ja nur einen Drachen zum sauber machen und für ein paar andere Dinge. Da ich sie auch noch Geld verdienen schicke und sie auch ein bisschen Schlaf braucht, muss ich schon bedacht handeln. Bla bla bla ...


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juni 2008)

...der Trend geht zum Zweitdrachen!


----------



## Zelle (25. Juni 2008)

So ein Drache kostet aber auch. Natrürlich kein Geld, denn das verdient ein Drache ja mit. Aber wie Du ja merkst, kann ich nur einen Tag am Wochenende biken, weil ich den anderen Tag den Drachen bendige. Drachenfrauen sind eher Einzeltiere, sie sich gegenseitig auffressen wollen, wenn es um die alleinige Unterstellung eines Männchen geht ... es ist also schwierig. Wenn ich zwei Drachen zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten bendigen müsste, dann wäre das auch nix. Natürlich bekommt man auch etwas günstigere Modelle. Die stellen kaum fragen und machen alles: putzen, waschen, kochen, Beine breit ... Und sind leicht zufriedenzustellen, weil sie wissen dass man ihnen weit überlegen ist. Aber so eine soll dann auch nicht eine Bikes waschen. Echt schwierig!


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2008)

jkh schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfesuchender Polizist eiskalt abgewiesen!



na, geht doch - dem Jubilar wurde geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hab ihm ja auch schon geraten, Ka-Zwo zu kontaktieren,
für ne FR-lastige Kirkeltour ist der der optimale Ansprechpartner...

Schönen Feierabend euch allen, und schön Daumen drücken für das Halbfinale.
Ich will nicht wissen was los ist, wenn die Türken gewinnen...


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich hab ihm ja auch schon geraten, Ka-Zwo zu kontaktieren,
> für ne FR-lastige Kirkeltour ist der der optimale Ansprechpartner...
> 
> Schönen Feierabend euch allen, und schön Daumen drücken für das Halbfinale.
> Ich will nicht wissen was los ist, wenn die Türken gewinnen...


Dann hohl ich meine Basy raus und spiel ein wenig Amoklauf...


----------



## strandi (25. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen was los ist, wenn die Türken gewinnen...



dann bin ich auf alle fälle froh nicht in deutschland zu wohnen...


----------



## eL (25. Juni 2008)

ihr kleinen mistbatzen

seit wann hat ein teufel freunde? hä?

und der trend geht eindeutig zur schwarzschrift.

war bei dir der toner alle oder warum sind die buchstaben so ausgeblichen.


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2008)

eL schrieb:


> und der trend geht eindeutig zur schwarzschrift.
> 
> war bei dir der toner alle oder warum sind die buchstaben so ausgeblichen.



Alterssehschwäche, hä?

by the way - wurscht, wer gewinnt, in Ma/Luis dann eh der Derwisch los


----------



## face-to-ground (25. Juni 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Alterssehschwäche, hä?
> 
> by the way - wurscht, wer gewinnt, in Ma/Luis dann eh der Derwisch los



viel spaß am watu


----------



## iTom (25. Juni 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich in MA/LU noch Stilettmesser zu kaufen, oder sind die schon alle vergriffen


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich in MA/LU noch Stilettmesser zu kaufen, oder sind die schon alle vergriffen



die sind schon alle im Bauch des jeweiligen Gegners ...
nee, das bleibt hoffentlich friedlich!


----------



## Kelme (25. Juni 2008)

*Finale!*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Finale!*​





> (1) Bei der Benutzung von Fahrzeugen sind unnötiger Lärm und vermeidbare Abgasbelästigungen verboten. Es ist insbesondere verboten, Fahrzeugmotoren unnötig laufen zu lassen und Fahrzeugtüren übermäßig laut zu schließen. _Unnützes Hin- und Herfahren ist innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften verboten, wenn andere dadurch belästigt werden._


So wie gestern in c.a. jeder Stadt in Deutschland


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Juni 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Finale!*​



*OLÈ*


----------



## strandi (26. Juni 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Finale!*​



schönes ding  hab heute etwas aua im haaransatz aber das geht schon wieder weg 
und? gedrückte stimmung im hemshof heute


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Juni 2008)

Deswegen hab ich keine Haare mehr - so oft wie ich mich aufrege...
Ich freu mich schon (zum ersten Mal) auf meinen Nebenjob,
ein großer Teil der GLS-Fahrer sind Türken 

PS:
Ich fand den lachenden Smiley besser, als er noch nach oben gelacht hat.
Und schon wieder will ich mir die Haare raufen


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juni 2008)

Hey Rockenbrötchen - Du Ballsportfan?


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Juni 2008)

Bundesliga ist wack, aber EM+WM schau ich gerne, das hatten wir doch letztens,
als du mich mitten in der Nacht angerufen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (26. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Bundesliga ist wack, aber EM+WM schau ich gerne, das hatten wir doch letztens,
> als du mich mitten in der Nacht angerufen hast.


"Mitten"? Wie alt bist Du? 
...schonklar, aber so farbig - das war net klar.


----------



## Zelle (26. Juni 2008)

Ich mag Bälle


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Juni 2008)

Na ans Auto würd ich mir keine Fahne hängen, und ein entsprechendes Shirt würd ich auch nicht anziehen.


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich mag Bälle



Gummibälle? - Gummizelle?


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Juni 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> So wie gestern in c.a. jeder Stadt in Deutschland


Wie schön das ich auf einem ruhigen besinnlichen Weindorf wohne.


----------



## Zelle (26. Juni 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Gummibälle? - Gummizelle?



Wenn Du mit Frauenhaut bespannt sind ...  Es sollte dann aber auch noch eine ganze Frau dranhängen und wenn möglich lebendig oder wenigstens nicht lange tot.


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wie schön das ich auf einem ruhigen besinnlichen Weindorf wohne.


----------



## Zelle (26. Juni 2008)

Solche Probleme sind auf dem Dorf auch nicht zu unterschätzen ... kommt ja nichts frisches rein:


----------



## strandi (26. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich keine Haare mehr - so oft wie ich mich aufrege...



hehe kleine interkulturelle kommunikationsprobleme  das war frei aus dem dänischen übersetzt...da sagt man nämlich das man schmerzen in den haaren hat wenn man zu viel gebechert hat  
und bei dem lol-smiley haste recht!


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (26. Juni 2008)

*Hä? ... kommt jetzt sowas wie:* "Die haben kurze Haare, wie passt dass denn zu beats against fascism?"*?*


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2008)

Die haben kurze Haare, wie passt dass denn zu beats against fascism?


----------



## Zelle (26. Juni 2008)




----------



## der-tick.de (26. Juni 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


>


Sowas ist nicht zu unterschätzen... sowas wäre Wochenlang Gesprächsthema Nr. 1 auf unserem Dorf.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juni 2008)

Guten


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juni 2008)

Morgen!


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juni 2008)

Wollte


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juni 2008)

nur mal


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juni 2008)

was schreiben,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juni 2008)

einfach


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juni 2008)

nur so...


----------



## Zelle (27. Juni 2008)

Schon am frühen Morgen so viele Zimbos auf meinem Bildschirm ... dass ist hart! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dir auch einen guten Morgen!


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Juni 2008)

Jute Morche... 

Sonntag 14 Uhr ist Invalidentreff beim Zollstock!


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Schon am frühen Morgen so viele Zimbos auf meinem Bildschirm ... dass ist hart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow...deine smileys sind schon ganz auf olympia eingstellt


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juni 2008)

MIST!

Du hast mir die Nr. 6666 vor der nase weggeschnappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (27. Juni 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen in den Diabolischen Zeiten dieses Freds!


----------



## Tobsn (27. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> MIST!
> 
> Du hast mir die Nr. 6666 vor der nase weggeschnappt!



Würde sagen den Endspurt zu früh angezogen


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juni 2008)

667 - the neighbour of the beast!


----------



## Zelle (27. Juni 2008)

*Beitrag 6666:*



face-to-ground schrieb:


> wow...deine smileys sind schon ganz auf olympia eingstellt
> 
> Leute, die sich die Finger verbrennen, verstehen nichts vom Spiel mit dem Feuer. (Oscar Wilde)



Spiel mit dem Feuer ...


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Hä? ... kommt jetzt sowas wie:* "Die haben kurze Haare, wie passt dass denn zu beats against fascism?"*?*



 hmm...die band kenn ich garnet. is das sowas wie rage against the machine? 

womit du so spielst...jetzt weiß ich auch, warum du dir nen 'drachen' zu hause hälst.  aber mit dem ganzen feuer...is das nich doof wegen brandschutzversicherung und der möblierung? 

@ tobsn: tja...erfahrung zahlt sich halt aus 


edith: @ zimbo: *fg* kündigst mir jetzt die forenfreundschaft?   

ich wusste gar net, daß hier neuerdings so ein soziales druckmittel eingeführt worden ist...


----------



## Zelle (27. Juni 2008)

Den Drachen habe ich im meine Fürze abfackeln zu lassen ... wäre sonst viel zu gefährlich!


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juni 2008)

Nee, nee, keine Angst Gesicht zu Boden,
immerhin bin ich hier fast der Einzige, der dich auch mal live auf dem Bike gesehen hat...
Damit hat ja deine Spämmerei erst angefangen, und wir wollen hier auf keinen Spämmer verzichten!

Also weitermachen!


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nee, nee, keine Angst Gesicht zu Boden,
> immerhin bin ich hier fast der Einzige, der dich auch mal live auf dem Bike gesehen hat...
> Damit hat ja deine Spämmerei erst angefangen, und wir wollen hier auf keinen Spämmer verzichten!
> 
> Also weitermachen!



nie werde ich jenen tag vergessen: nichts böses ahnend stehe ich da am parkplatz am badehaisl, als der nette herr zimbo angestiefelt kommt und irgendwas meckert von wegen zu spät  dabei hatte ich ihn vorher noch nie zu gesicht bekommen


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juni 2008)

Ich war wie immer zu spät und hab dich lediglich gefragt,
ob du über's Forum am Badehaisel gelandet bist...
Dann habt ihr euch dran gehängt und du hast schon beim
ersten Uphill :kotz:

...zum Glück mussten wir uns das nicht mit anschauen,
warst ja ein Stück hinter uns.


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich war wie immer zu spät und hab dich lediglich gefragt,
> ob du über's Forum am Badehaisel gelandet bist...
> Dann habt ihr euch dran gehängt und du hast schon beim
> ersten Uphill :kotz:
> ...



mein schönes frühstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (29. Juni 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Finale!*​



*räusper*

wie ist das spiel eigentlich ausgegangen?


----------



## Kelme (29. Juni 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> *räusper*
> 
> wie ist das spiel eigentlich ausgegangen?


So wie ein Finale ausgeht: die bessere Mannschaft hat verdient gewonnen. Glückwunsch


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Juni 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> So wie ein Finale ausgeht: die bessere Mannschaft hat verdient gewonnen. Glückwunsch



war nicht ganz bei der sache - weil: hab den neuen lenker ans mtb geschraubt. morgen werde ich das mal kurz antesten


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juni 2008)

Die deutsche Mannschaft ist zweiter Sieger!


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Die deutsche Mannschaft ist zweiter Sieger!



oder *erster *verlierer


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Die deutsche Mannschaft ist zweiter Sieger!


So was dummes höre ich selten...


----------



## strandi (30. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Die deutsche Mannschaft ist zweiter Sieger!



oh man...das einzige was zählt ist der endsieg


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2008)

Stammtisch


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juni 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> So was dummes höre ich selten...


Wie? Du hörst dir selbst nicht mehr zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (30. Juni 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> war nicht ganz bei der sache - weil: hab den neuen lenker ans mtb geschraubt. morgen werde ich das mal kurz antesten



 Über 90 min. lang? Ich dachte Du könntest besser mit der Flex umgehen!


----------



## katermurr (30. Juni 2008)

levty schrieb:


> so Was Dummes Höre Ich Selten...



...



			
				horst Köhler schrieb:
			
		

> dabei Kommt Es Gar Nicht Einmal Darauf An, Ob Die Eigene Mannschaft Gewonnen Oder Verloren Hat.
> 
> http://www.bmi.bund.de/cln_012/nn_1...lorbeerblatt__grusswort__bundepraesident.html


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Juni 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wie? Du hörst dir selbst nicht mehr zu?



ich glaube es ist mal wieder zeit für ein... :

schnauze, lev 

@ zelle: naja...ich hab ihn ein paar mal an- und abflexen müssen, bis die position gepasst hat, wie ich wollte  außerdem hab ich festgestellt, daß es mal wieder zeit war, den dreck runterzuflexen und ein bißchen schmiermittel überall draufzuflexen


----------



## Zelle (30. Juni 2008)

Schmiermittel ... was ist eine Schmiermittel 

Ich mache die Gelenke und die Kette immer mit der Flex wieder gangbar, wenn gar nichts mehr geht!


----------



## Zelle (30. Juni 2008)

ZIMBO = ZOMBIE?


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Juni 2008)

Jaja, irgendwann kommt JEDER mal auf dieses lustige Wortspiel...
Wenn die mich mit auf das Foto genommen hätten, wären die anderen vor Angst nicht mit auf dem Bild,
denn als mein Avatar-Bildchen aufgenommen wurde war ich richtig gut gelaunt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (30. Juni 2008)

​
*PS: 147!*


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2008)




----------



## el Zimbo (30. Juni 2008)

*145!!!*


----------



## Flugrost (30. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ​
> *PS: 147!*



​


----------



## Zelle (30. Juni 2008)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich mit Helm?


----------



## Flugrost (30. Juni 2008)

Zellbilly69?


----------



## Zelle (30. Juni 2008)

Was ist besser: SRAM oder Shimano?


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Juni 2008)

Maxxis!


----------



## Zelle (30. Juni 2008)

Maxxis finde ich doof, ich mag keine Erdnüsse!


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Juni 2008)

...da fällt mir das Zitat das gestrigen Tages wieder ein;
als Bumble am flicken war sagte ein Wanderer zu mir:
"Mit Schwalbe wäre das nicht passiert"

Bumble hatte zuvor schon die Betty verbannt, weil er dauernd Platten hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (30. Juni 2008)

Wieviel Reifendruck fahrt ihr so? Ich kann den Reifen immer so en Zentimeter eindrücken.


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin schon bei der zweiten Bar meistens dicht...


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juni 2008)

42


----------



## Zelle (30. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht war das aber auch so ein Hinterwäldler ohne Luftpumpe. Habe schon oft gelesen (Focus, Die Zeit, Spiegel ...) dass Tierschütze massiv gegen die Leute vorgehen wollen, die sich einfach Schwalben unter die Reifen stopfen ... anstelle von Luft.

Ich sollte bald Feierabend machen ...

Mit den Reifen habe ich das auch noch nicht ganz raus. Mein Problem ist auch, je mehr Luft ich in die Reifen mache, desto härter werden die Reifen


----------



## Flugrost (30. Juni 2008)

Eben ausgegraben - falls wem langweilig ist...


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Vielleicht war das aber auch so ein Hinterwäldler ohne Luftpumpe. Habe schon oft gelesen (Focus, Die Zeit, Spiegel ...) dass Tierschütze massiv gegen die Leute vorgehen wollen, die sich einfach Schwalben unter die Reifen stopfen ... anstelle von Luft.
> 
> Ich sollte bald Feierabend machen ...
> 
> Mit den Reifen habe ich das auch noch nicht ganz raus. Mein Problem ist auch, je mehr Luft ich in die Reifen mache, desto härter werden die Reifen


Und dabei macht man doch die Luft nur in den Schlauch... verstehe das wer will...


----------



## Zelle (30. Juni 2008)

Bei mir kommt nur was raus aus meinem Schlauch, da mache ich aber doch nichts rein!


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juni 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt nur was raus aus meinem Schlauch, da mache ich aber doch nichts rein!


So langsam wird das richtig mysteriös... 
Und dann ist der halt manchmal rtecht hart und manchmal recht weich oder wie? Und das obwohl du nix rein machst? Dann muss das an der Temaratur liegen und der Ausdehnung bei Temparaturanstieg... 
Was meinst du?


----------



## Zelle (30. Juni 2008)

Ich bin Feuerwehrmann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (30. Juni 2008)

FeuerwehrMANN?


----------



## Zelle (30. Juni 2008)

Ja, Gegensätze ziehen sich an ... Pyronamin und Feuerwehrmann. Wobei sie ja nichts dafür kann ... Heuschnupfen!


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Juni 2008)

Heuschnupfen...sind das nicht ähnlich grausame Fabelwesen wie Heidschnucken?


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2008)

Gegen Heuschnupfen helfen natürliche Wirkstoffe und bissl hinlegen am besten -> http://youtube.com/watch?v=MorR04iLtMw


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Juni 2008)

Und wieder ein Video, dass ohne Ton nur wenig unterhaltsam ist...


----------



## Zelle (30. Juni 2008)

Bei mir laufen nicht einmal die Bilder des Videos flüssig ... 

... drum fahre ich jetzt nach Hause und gucke da 

Schönen Feierabend allerseits ... ihr habt mir wieder geholfen meine Arbeitszeit sinnvoll zu nutzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (30. Juni 2008)

*122* 

Schönen Feierabend und bis morgen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Video, dass ohne Ton nur wenig unterhaltsam ist...


Wenn du mich anrufst, lass ich für dich den Ton dazu laufen


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen ...

120


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juli 2008)

Äch bän wiederrr da!

...leider muss ich heut mal so richtig arbeiten


----------



## Zelle (1. Juli 2008)

Arbeiten? ... Ich dachte Du bist Bauzeichner


----------



## face-to-ground (1. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Äch bän wiederrr da!
> 
> ...leider muss ich heut mal so richtig arbeiten



adolf? bist du´s wirklich?


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Juli 2008)

Nein, nur ein anderes kleines Arrrschloch - und ich bin kein Österreicher...


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

*einhundertundfünfzehn*


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Juli 2008)

Was steht denn ma Samstag an?
Solangs nicht zu brutal wird, komm ich wieder mit... 
Ich muss aufs Bike... 
Aber haltet mich bitte von jedem Drop fern...


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Was steht denn ma Samstag an?


*Das weißt Du doch nicht!*



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Aber haltet mich bitte von jedem Dope fern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (2. Juli 2008)

Ja von Dope auch... 
Ich nehm gerade wieder viel zu viel Zeugs...  

Und weißt du schon was ansteht, oder absteht Zelle? 

Samstag Abend hab ich ja halbwegs einen Plan.


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und weißt du schon was ansteht, oder absteht Zelle?


*Bergauf und bergab ... mehr weiß ich nicht. Aber wir haben auch erst Mittwoch ... wer kann sein Leben schon so weit im Voraus planen?*


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Juli 2008)

zelle schrieb:


> *bergauf Und Bergab ... Mehr Weiß Ich Nicht. Aber Wir Haben Auch Erst Mittwoch ... Wer Kann Sein Leben Schon So Weit Im Voraus Planen?*


ich!


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

*Spießer!*


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2008)

Ihr soltet eure Texte mit jeweils einem 1280x800 Bild und jeweils einem Buchstaben drauf hochladen, dann kanns auch JEDER lesen...


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Spießer!*


*Und stolz drauf! *


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ihr soltet eure Texte mit jeweils einem 1280x800 Bild und jeweils einem Buchstaben drauf hochladen, dann kanns auch JEDER lesen...


*Schnauze Lev!*


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ihr soltet eure Texte mit jeweils einem 1280x800 Bild und jeweils einem Buchstaben drauf hochladen, dann kanns auch JEDER lesen...



*Habe ich versucht, leider kann man dann nur 24 Zeichen setzen.*


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Juli 2008)

zelle schrieb:


> *habe Ich Versucht, Leider Kann Man Dann Nur 24 Zeichen Setzen.*


*dann Musst Du Wohl Alle 24 Zeichen Eine Neue Nachricht Beginnen! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

*Ich will hier doch nicht rumspämmen!!!*


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Könnt ihr mal aufhören hier so rum zu brüllen - ich hab Kopfweh...


----------



## Flugrost (2. Juli 2008)

Doppeelpoost


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)




----------



## Flugrost (2. Juli 2008)

zümbo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Könnt ihr mal aufhören hier so rum zu brüllen - ich hab Kopfweh...



?


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (2. Juli 2008)

__noch 96


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

Wer hätte gedacht, dass es so schnell geht und dabei trotzdem ein sehr hoches Maß an Niveau gehalten wird?


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wer hätte gedacht, dass es so schnell geht und dabei trotzdem ein sehr hoches Maß an Niveau gehalten wird?


Hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht!


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Juli 2008)

Schnell?
Ich find das zieht sich voll hin - die Zelle schreibt zu viel in Gürü's fred.
Dabei schreiben die doch nicht mal (mehr) die selbe Sprache


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

Na gut ... aber Gürüs ist ja auch ein Spamfred, hier werden nur tiefsinnige Diskussionen geführt und da will jeder Beitrag wohl überlegt sein!


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)




----------



## el Zimbo (2. Juli 2008)

Zell Bundy bei der Arbeit...


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)




----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2008)

Moin ihr Pälzer und Nordlüschter,
üsch hab ab Samstach Ürlaub, vielleicht kömm isch mol boi eich mid, wenn isch derf


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

Ich habe zwar nicht verstanden was Du geschrieben hast. Aber ich habe gerade eine Idee. Solltest Du demnächst mal Urlaub haben (z. B. ab Samstag), denn fahr doch mal ne Tour bei uns mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2008)

isch wees jetzt net was du do g`schriewe hosch, awa wenn`s net mehr
wie 1000hm sin un die Dinga net sooo steil zum Nufffahre sin könnt ich mir des mol üwalege.
alla.


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Juli 2008)

Noch keinen Plan, was am WE geht, aber am Sonntag kommt Besuch aus dem Taunus mit nem 20kg-Stinky, da geht's um elf los...
Latürnich kannst du auch am Samstag mit uns fahren und evtl. früher aufhören - wobei ich eh nicht viel Zeit hab am Samstag,
da geht's wie immer schon um zehn los.


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Latürnich



Oh ein Asterix Fan 

Sonntag wollt ich vielleicht nach Lac Blanc wenn`s Wetter mir keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
Mal schauen ob ich am Samstag so früh schon nüchtern bin  wir befaseln
das alles hier im Forum, ich werde aber Xover spämming machen


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

84


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> 84


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

82


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Juli 2008)

42... ist zumindest die Antwort auf alles... Aber so würde ich sagen 81.


----------



## Zelle (2. Juli 2008)

42 wird ja wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann kommen ... man weiß es aber nicht. In diesem Falle nenne ich es erstmal 80.


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Juli 2008)

Na denn,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (2. Juli 2008)

zum


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Juli 2008)

Feierabend:


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Juli 2008)

*76*


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Juli 2008)

...und Tschüss (=75)


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Und so schnell ist der Feierabend wieder vorbei ... das leben ist doch wirklich ein unsichtbarer Handschuh der gar nicht existiert!

Moin allerseits, ich hoffe Toast war heute Morgen verbrannt, der Kaffee kalt, das Ei hart, geschnitten beim Rasieren, etc.


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

73!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Moin!
Ich hab keine Zeit für Frühstück...72


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich hab keine Zeit für Frühstück...72



Katastrophe! 

... ebenfalls 72!


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Jetzt aber  ... 72!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Mist! Er hat's geschnallt...
Aber was soll's, dieser Fred hat mehr Zuschauer


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Also wenn das den ganzen Tag so weiter geht, wird's mir zu doof...


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn was wie weitergeht wird Dir was zu doof?


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Könnt ihr diese Diskussion nicht wo anders weiter führen?



Natürlich könnten wir auch hier weiter diskutieren, aber ich will den Fred hier ja nicht einfach vollspämmen. Ein gewissen Niveau sollte ja noch gehalten werden. Nicht dass man nachher sagt wir hätten nicht verdient den Längsten!


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

Also da muss ich mich doch wieder einmischen... Das geht ja hier garnicht... So ein rum gespäme... 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Fred Wars III
The Return of Darth Zimbo


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Achso - das mit dem Spam von den Pythons ist immer wieder lecker;
gut, dass ich den Ton schon kenne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Dabei fällt mir ein, dass ich mir mal wieder "Live at the Hollywood Bowl" anschauen müsste,
auch wenn der Spam-Gag da nicht vorkommt.


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

Monthy Python ist doch immer wieder super, oder?


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

Weißt du jetzt eigentlich genauer was geht?


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Und mir fällt dazu mal gar nichts ein


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

So Biketechnisch am Samstag? Außer Berghoch und Bergrunter?


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und mir fällt dazu mal gar nichts ein


Hällst du dich bitte raus, wenn sich Erwachsene unterhalten? 
Ich red mit Zimbo!


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

64....


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> So Biketechnisch am Samstag? Außer Berghoch und Bergrunter?



Ja, wir binden Dich an einen Baum!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

OK - wir treffen uns in Gimmeldingen und binden den Tick an nen Baum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

bin dabei!

Was ist eigentlich mit dem 44er Wolf? Wollte der sich nicht auch zwischendurch mal melden? Oder hat der im Saarland jetzt "besseres" zu tun und betrinkt sich beim Schwenken mit Maggie?


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Achso - 10:00 Uhr in Gimmeldingen...


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Wolfi ist doch außerhalb der Zivilisation, Internet gibt's da glaub ich noch nicht


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Ich könnte jetzt ja wieder fragen wo Gimmeldingen ist ... vermutlich ist das aber auch gar nicht mehr so lustig. Aber bei all dem Späm finde ich die Uhrzeit nicht wieder ... also *Wann nochmal?*


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich sollte er jetzt Wolle_50 heißen, oder sowas...


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn der Kirschkern zehn mal pimmelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte er jetzt Wolle_50 heißen, oder sowas...


 das wäre super!



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn der Kirschkern zehn mal pimmelt...


Ok, denn muss ich mir nur noch überlegen bei welcher Anzahl Pimmeln ich losfahren muss, um rechtzeitig anzukommen ...


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Hey!
Die Gülle mit dem Kirschkern war mein 1700er Beitrag...


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Du Spämmer!


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub 10.15 Uhr war das.... Irgendwo bei Neustadt a.d.F. aber wo genau?!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich glaub 10.15 Uhr war das...



Wie pimmeln denn bei euch die Kirschkerne?


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Apropos Wolfman:

*50!!!*


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2008)

Wieso wird man an wichtigen Tagen, an denen man ausschlafen möchte von drei (3!!!) Postboten in einem Abstand von 30min geweckt, argh, kann man garnicht schlafen.


----------



## Kelme (3. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wieso wird man an wichtigen Tagen, an denen man ausschlafen möchte von drei (3!!!) Postboten in einem Abstand von 30min geweckt, ....



Weil sie Post bringen?


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wieso wird man an wichtigen Tagen, an denen man ausschlafen möchte von drei (3!!!) Postboten in einem Abstand von 30min geweckt, argh, kann man garnicht schlafen.



Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit?  
Warum solltest Du ausschlafen können wenn ich es net kann


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wieso wird man an wichtigen Tagen, an denen man ausschlafen möchte von drei (3!!!) Postboten in einem Abstand von 30min geweckt, argh, kann man garnicht schlafen.


Also ich hab heut knapp 12h geschlafen  Und den Schrammen von gestern gehts schon wieder besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2008)

@Strandi: Du als Nordlich bist mal ganz still, bei euch ist doch eh nur 3h dunkel, oder war das weiter nördlich? 

@Smu: Ja, war echt cool gestern, nächstes Mal fahren wir auch die anderen Trails mal ab 

Dafür kamen heute:
Neue Reifen, neuer Lenker + Vorbau und neue DH Trikots! Jetzt bin ich ready


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> @Strandi: Du als Nordlich bist mal ganz still, bei euch ist doch eh nur 3h dunkel, oder war das weiter nördlich?
> 
> @Smu: Ja, war echt cool gestern, nächstes Mal fahren wir auch die anderen Trails mal ab
> 
> ...



das haben wir ja gern. du beschwerst dich über den postboten, der nur seine arbeit macht. und als sahnehäubchen eröffnest du uns, daß du auch noch *selbst* daran schuld bist, bzw. das ganze so gewollt war


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> das haben wir ja gern. du beschwerst dich über den postboten, der nur seine arbeit macht. und als sahnehäubchen eröffnest du uns, daß du auch noch *selbst* daran schuld bist, bzw. das ganze so gewollt war


Alle drei Pakete hätten GESTERN da sein sollen, aber naja, immerhin werden Postboten nicht mehr verbeamtet... :duckunweg:


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Mir hat der DHL-Mann vorhin erzählt, dass die jetzt auch nur noch für Subunternehmer arbeiten.
Ich dachte, wenigstens die DHL stellt noch selbst ein...
Aber garantiert verdienen die mehr als bei GLS, weniger wäre Sklaverei.

Ich bin jetzt auch drauf gekommen, was GLS wirklich bedeutet:
auf *G*anzer *L*inie *S*cheisse


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> @Strandi: Du als Nordlich bist mal ganz still, bei euch ist doch eh nur 3h dunkel, oder war das weiter nördlich?



naja 4-5 stunden werden´s schon sein 
ist übrigens sehr geil morgens um 4.30 im strahlenden sonnenschein nach einer party heimzuradeln


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mir hat der DHL-Mann vorhin erzählt, dass die jetzt auch nur noch für Subunternehmer arbeiten.
> Ich dachte, wenigstens die DHL stellt noch selbst ein...
> Aber garantiert verdienen die mehr als bei GLS, weniger wäre Sklaverei.
> 
> ...




Dann wird dir das auch gefallen UPS = United Pot Smokers


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

oder z. B. = zum Beispiel!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

M.f.G. mit freundlichen Grüßen...


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

BASF - oft fälschlicherweiße mit "Badische Anilin und Soda Fabrik" übersetzt,
heißt eigentlich "Bund Aller Säufer und Faulenzer"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (3. Juli 2008)

allseits auch beliebt: DRK = die retten keinen


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Ich muss hier mal eben wieder schnell einen ausgleichsfred schreiben ...

ASB: Action, Sex und Blaulicht


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Franz!
Wie geht's deinem Fuß?


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2008)

AWP - Anti Winter Pokal


----------



## Franz/K3 (3. Juli 2008)

> Hallo Franz! Wie geht's deinem Fuß?










Wenn es sich heute nicht vollständig einregnet, dann werde ich nach Wochen erstmalig und heimlich trainieren gehen. 

Fällt die Testrunde gut aus melde ich mich für das Wochenende!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Na denn toi toi toi!

Aber nicht gleich übertreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

ich


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

hab


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

e da


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

Also ich werd definitiv nur Samstag können, wenn überhaupt (Mist, da kommt jemand auf dne Titel zurück).
War gerade wieder in der Krankengymnastik.
Wenn sich noch ne Frau meldet und Samstag was mit mir unternehmen will, geht die vor. Aber die Gefahr ist ja sehr gering... 

Ich hoffe wir fahren keinen Scharfenberg am Samstag.


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

in einem anderen Fred gerade etwas von 3-Buchstabenfreds gelesen ... das wollte ich mal testen


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also ich werd definitiv nur Samstag können, wenn überhaupt (Mist, da kommt jemand auf dne Titel zurück).
> War gerade wieder in der Krankengymnastik.
> Wenn sich noch ne Frau meldet und Samstag was mit mir unternehmen will, geht die vor. Aber die Gefahr ist ja sehr gering...
> 
> Ich hoffe wir fahren keinen Scharfenberg am Samstag.



Hast Du auch so eine rattenscharfe Physiotherapeutin?


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

@Zelle: Ja nicht ganz so scharf wie deine, aber scharf. Meine Psychotherapeutin ist da aber wesentlich schärfer. 

59...


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

59 wäre mir auch ein bisschen zu alt ... *47* wäre da schon besser!


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

59 ist definitiv zu hängend... Aber 47 ist jetzt auch nicht soooo viel besser... Aber der TH Biker scheint eher auf größere Zahlen zu stehen (Arbeitet zumindest daran)


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Ich mag lieber kleine Zahlen mit großen *hust* ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

...und der Strandi erst - der mag tatsächlich nur Frauen, die schon ein paar Jährchen älter sind als er.


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich mag lieber kleine Zahlen mit großen *hust* ...



Augen...


----------



## Zelle (3. Juli 2008)

Oh ja ... große "Augen" 

So Mädels ... ich hau ab! Bis morgen oder gleich 

Schönen Feierabend allerseits!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Da hat der den ganzen Tag nix zu tun und dann auch noch so früh Feierabend!
Die Welt ist hart aber ungerecht...


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

@Strandi:
Ich würde die T...Hecklerin nicht gerade als ältere Dame bezeichnen
(das gibt Minuspunkte), aber für dich bin ich ja auch ein älterer Herr...


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

Immer diese alten Säcke hier... Wo ist eigentlich Wolfmann und Gürü?
Und wo treffen wir uns Samstag? Und wann? Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

Ach ja, wir bessern uns... 43 oder so...


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

In diesem Moment sind es leider 52...


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

51?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

Der böse THBiker... (Wer ist das eigentlich, kenne ich den?)


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Den kennst du noch nicht, da müsst ihr ja unbedingt mal zusammen biken.
TH und Andreas 2905 waren früher unzertrennlich und somit die ersten Leute,
mit denen ich den Wald gemeinsam unsicher gemacht hab...


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

...und dann kam das Forum.


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

...und dann die AWP-Ära 

Eingeleitet vom Leitwolf mit diesem Fred.


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

So, jetzt mach ich auch Feierabend.

Viel Spaß noch


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

Und wer ist *Andreas 2905*??
Den kenne ich noch nicht mal vom lesen hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

Herrchen von Luna?


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

...OK, er schreibt nicht so oft wie andere hier


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2008)

...und Tschüss!


----------



## strandi (3. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und wer ist *Andreas 2905*??
> Den kenne ich noch nicht mal vom lesen hier!



den habt ihr halt schon vergrault


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

jetzt muss ich bei der Konkurrenz posten 



el Zimbo schrieb:


> TH und Andreas 2905 waren früher unzertrennlich und somit die ersten Leute,
> mit denen ich den Wald gemeinsam unsicher gemacht hab...



Sind wir heute noch 

@tick
die meisten AWO´ler kenn ich nicht ...nur die guten Alten aus der ISFusF


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

Wie? Luna hat ein Herrchen? So ein altes Ghost FR... Mit Plüschfigürchen am Dämpfer... Ja stimmt... Den kenne ich noch. 
Aber den TH-Biker kenne ich nun wirklich nicht, hallo! Wenn ihr unzertrennlich währt müsste ich dich doch kennen!


----------



## THBiker (3. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wie? Luna hat ein Herrchen? So ein altes Ghost FR... Mit Plüschfigürchen am Dämpfer... Ja stimmt... Den kenne ich noch.
> Aber den TH-Biker kenne ich nun wirklich nicht, hallo! Wenn ihr unzertrennlich währt müsste ich dich doch kennen!



naja so unzertrennlich nun auch nicht...es darf auch mal jeder was alleine machen


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> naja so unzertrennlich nun auch nicht...es darf auch mal jeder was alleine machen


Andreas scheint aber nur noch was mitz Luna zu machen...


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Immer diese alten Säcke hier... Wo ist eigentlich Wolfmann und Gürü?


isch bin doch do


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2008)

*42*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> *42*


Ich glaube du hast das noch nicht kapiert.... wir sind mitlerweile bei 80!!!


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> *42*


War schon, raus.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

Als Antwort auf ALLES ist das ja ligitim! Aber hier geht es um eine andere Frage. In der Firma sag ich auch immer 42 wenn jemand kommt und meint er hätte eine Frage.


----------



## Flugrost (4. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Als Antwort auf ALLES ist das ja ligitim! Aber hier geht es um eine andere Frage. In der Firma sag ich auch immer 42 wenn jemand kommt und meint er hätte eine Frage.



Aber Mr. Douglas Adams ist doch schon am 11.05. *01* abgetreten.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Aber Mr. Douglas Adams ist doch schon am 11.05. *01* abgetreten.


Wer isch denn des???? (Nein ich weiß nicht wo Google wohnt)
Samstag sieht immer besser aus...


----------



## Flugrost (4. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wer isch denn des????



Der mit der 42, Samstag erklär ich dir den Gottes"ent"weis (also die Nummer wo der Mensch Gott erklärt hat, dass er gar nicht existieren kann) Danach werd ich dir empfehlen, das Buch zu lesen (aber nicht so oft wie ich - das macht hirnblöd). - obwohl
Samstag wirds übrigens mehr als 1000hm und steil dazu.


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Der mit der 42, Samstag erklär ich dir den Gottes"ent"weis (also die Nummer wo der Mensch Gott erklärt hat, dass er gar nicht existieren kann) Danach werd ich dir empfehlen, das Buch zu lesen (aber nicht so oft wie ich - das macht hirnblöd). - obwohl
> Samstag wirds übrigens mehr als 1000hm und steil dazu.



ich fand übrigens, daß es ein ordentlicher geniestreich war, eine trilogie in fünf bänden herauszubringen


----------



## Flugrost (4. Juli 2008)

Wobei man mE die letzten 2,5 leider in der Pfeife rauchen kann.


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

82 ... auch eine schöne Zahl. 82 mal habe ich nämlich gestern Nacht bei einem Kumpel das Telefon klingeln lassen bis er rangegangen ist ... ich wollte nur mal hören ob er auch nicht schlafen kann 

Guten Morgen allerseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (4. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Samstag wirds übrigens mehr als 1000hm und steil dazu.



Fährst du nicht mit uns?

...und was den Fredkampf betrifft finde ich es interessant, wer hier plötzlich wieder alles schreibt nach jahrelanger Abstinenz.
Allerdings finde ich das mittlerweile total dämlich, also könnt ihr mich mal, was das Thema betrifft...


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und was den Fredkampf betrifft finde ich es interessant, wer hier plötzlich wieder alles schreibt nach jahrelanger Abstinenz.
> Allerdings finde ich das mittlerweile total dämlich, also könnt ihr mich mal, was das Thema betrifft...



 ... also dämlich ist es auf jeden Fall! 

Kriegen werden wir sie ja sowieso ... und wenn nicht


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


>


.


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

Schon wieder Selbstgespämme?


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2008)

wie imma halt


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

Das ist schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

... finde ich auch


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Der mit der 42, Samstag erklär ich dir den Gottes"ent"weis (also die Nummer wo der Mensch Gott erklärt hat, dass er gar nicht existieren kann) Danach werd ich dir empfehlen, das Buch zu lesen (aber nicht so oft wie ich - das macht hirnblöd). - obwohl
> Samstag wirds übrigens mehr als 1000hm und steil dazu.


über 1000hm schocken mich nicht. eher wenns schnell und steil durch heftiges Gelände runter geht... Ich darf doch nicht... 
@Zimbo - Was ist denn geplant? Gibts überhaupt nen Plan?


----------



## Flugrost (4. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Fred Wars III
> The Return of Darth Zimbo





			
				Obi Wan Zimbobi schrieb:
			
		

> ...und was den Fredkampf betrifft finde ich es interessant, wer hier plötzlich wieder alles schreibt nach jahrelanger Abstinenz.
> Allerdings finde ich das mittlerweile total dämlich, also könnt ihr mich mal, was das Thema betrifft...



?


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

Ja, dass Du an einen Baum gebunden wirst dachte ich!


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ?



Ich glaube spämmen mach schizophren, da kommt auch der Zimbo oder die Zimbos nicht dran vorbei


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

Ich bin jetzt bei der Konkurenz... Sozusagen die dunkle Seite der Macht.


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Juli 2008)

Wie - du gehst wandern?

Plan gibt's am Samstag morgen, keine Minute früher...viel Spaß noch beim Spämmen


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

Spämmkopf?


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Juli 2008)

selbst gemalt?


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

Wieso gemalt ... der ist echt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

Selbstportrait mit dem Foto Dingen...

Ich komme mit Biken, nur ich schreib gerade in anderen Fred mehr als hier.


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Selbstportrait mit dem Foto Dingen...


Wieso Foto, Portrait ... *DER IST ECHT!!!*


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wieso Foto, Portrait ... *DER IST ECHT!!!*


Mein ich ja, hast dich selbst mit diesem Phatotzauberdingen (ich glaub Fotoaparat nennt sich das) gemacht...


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

@Dave - falls du mitliest: Ich hab nächste Woche ein Vorstellungsgespräch bei United Internet!


----------



## Zelle (4. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Mein ich ja, hast dich selbst mit diesem Phatotzauberdingen (ich glaub Fotoaparat nennt sich das) gemacht...



*Der ist echt verdammt *

Kein Foto oder sowas ... der steht auf Fred und ist gefangen


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich hab nächste Woche ein Vorstellungsgespräch bei United Internet!



Nicht, wenn du seit Samstag am Baum festgebunden bist!


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn du seit Samstag am Baum festgebunden bist!


Stimmt da war was...


----------



## iTom (4. Juli 2008)

Ist das Gimmeslgedingens noch aktuell morgen?


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ist das Gimmeslgedingens noch aktuell morgen?


Ich bin auf jeden Fall da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (4. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall da!



Wann war das nochmal? 10 od. 10.15Uhr?


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

Ich würd mal sagen, sei um 10 Uhr da...


----------



## iTom (4. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen, sei um 10 Uhr da...



Ist der Sportplatz noch der TP oder gibt es mittlerweile einen anderen?


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

Ja auch das würde ich probieren. 

Kannnst du mir im Gegenzug erklären wo Gimmeldingen ist?


----------



## iTom (4. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ja auch das würde ich probieren.
> 
> Kannnst du mir im Gegenzug erklären wo Gimmeldingen ist?



War des net des wu dort beim Neckarjump gewese is

alla donn


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2008)

Wann muss isch wo sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wann muss isch wo sein



10.30 Uhr beim Gemüsehändler in Bad Bergzabern, direkt am Wanderparkplatz Richtung Kalmit.


----------



## Flugrost (5. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wie - du gehst wandern?
> 
> Plan gibt's am Samstag morgen, keine Minute früher...viel Spaß noch beim Spämmen



Plan hapich schon 


iTom schrieb:


> Ist der Sportplatz noch der TP



Yees man


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Plan hapich schon
> 
> 
> Yees man


ANGEBER!


----------



## iTom (5. Juli 2008)

Hier das Profil von heute:







Danke nochmal an die Tourguides und die Anderen für die schöne Tour

Werde ich wieder, wenn es zeitlich hinhaut, ins Auge fassen. Klasse flowige Trails


----------



## Zelle (5. Juli 2008)

Schönen,Dank fürs Einstellen des Profils 

War heute wieder richtig schön ... auch der Tick hat sich zum Schluss ja mal als nützlich erwiesen ... gut dass wir es versäumt hatten ihn an einen Baum zu finden.

An alle anderen die demnächst in den Wald wollen: Passt rund ums Weinbiet auf, dort ist mit rutschgefahrt durch starke Spämbelastung der Trails zu rechnen!


----------



## strandi (5. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hier das Profil von heute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waren flugrost und zimbo dabei? dann mache ich mir beim anschauen des profils sorgen um den urlaub


----------



## iTom (5. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> waren flugrost und zimbo dabei? dann mache ich mir beim anschauen des profils sorgen um den urlaub



Ja, waren dabei. Und wieso Sorgen? Hast Du jetzt ein Trainingsdefizit, das Du nicht mehr aufholen kannst


----------



## iTom (5. Juli 2008)

Hier der Link zu den Bildern. Einige sind nicht so toll geworden, möchte sie aber dennoch nicht vorenthalten.

Gimmeldingen


Bis dann


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Juli 2008)

Zimbo und Flugrost waren allerdings nicht mit auf der Hohe Loog, haben also 1,2 Berge weniger gemacht! 

War ne geile Tour! Ja! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so gut geht. 
Und sorry... für Die Idee den grünen Punkt mal runter zu fahren braucht ich euch nicht entschuldigen. Das ist ja wohl schon im Uphill zu sehen, dass der Spaß machen müßte.


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hast Du jetzt ein Trainingsdefizit, das Du nicht mehr aufholen kannst



definitiv!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Zimbo und Flugrost waren allerdings nicht mit auf der Hohe Loog, haben also 1,2 Berge weniger gemacht!



Darf ich mich mal kurz vorstellen? 

Der Kartoffelsalat auf der Loog war mir. Und  ich saß dir genau gegenüber 

Soviel zum Thema Fliegeisen.


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Darf ich mich mal kurz vorstellen?
> 
> Der Kartoffelsalat auf der Loog war mir. Und  ich saß dir genau gegenüber
> 
> Soviel zum Thema Fliegeisen.


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Darf ich mich mal kurz vorstellen?
> 
> Der Kartoffelsalat auf der Loog war mir. Und  ich saß dir genau gegenüber
> 
> Soviel zum Thema Fliegeisen.



...jetzt kommt gleich: 





			
				 Tick schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Du bist der! Arsch, zur Loog hoch  das hätts nicht auch noch gebraucht


ich warte


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

... und warte.

Edith: es sind und bleiben Hügel - Berge sind anders.


... und lass das warten.


----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2008)

Ach Du warst das ... *Starke Leistung!*


----------



## cycle-lisa (6. Juli 2008)

hi biker,
ich bin die kommende woche mal wieder in mannheim zum schaffen. und da ich mich net ganz so zum biken in der gegend auskenn- wäre cool wenn jemand lust hat ne runde mitzuradeln. Abfahrt technisch könnt ich noch üben - aber konditionell bin ich fit.mehr infos von mir unter www.best-bike-parts.de. vielleicht kennt auch jemand nen günstiges gästezimmer inner guten lage fürs biken für mich - würde mich über ne antwort freuen...

grüße


----------



## iTom (6. Juli 2008)

cycle-lisa schrieb:


> hi biker,
> ich bin die kommende woche mal wieder in mannheim zum schaffen. und da ich mich net ganz so zum biken in der gegend auskenn- wäre cool wenn jemand lust hat ne runde mitzuradeln. Abfahrt technisch könnt ich noch üben - aber konditionell bin ich fit.mehr infos von mir unter www.best-bike-parts.de. vielleicht kennt auch jemand nen günstiges gästezimmer inner guten lage fürs biken für mich - würde mich über ne antwort freuen...
> 
> grüße



Hallo CLisa,
Du brauchst neben der Kondition fürs Fahren auch noch eine gute Kondition fürs Gehör, "IG Späm" macht ihrem Namen alle Ehre 
Ist nichts für schwache Nerven


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juli 2008)

@Flugrost: Sorry... Ich denk immer wieder du wärst ein anderer NIC hier. 
Irgendwann raf ich das auch noch. 

Edit: Ansonsten, nein, Loog hoch war gut. Auch wenn ich den Tross ein wenig aufgehalten hab. 
Und ich Akzeptiere das, dass du die Hubel hier Hügel nennst. Wenn ich mich da an Locarno erinnere wo ich 1300hm am Stück rauf bin... Dann sind das hier Hügel.


----------



## iTom (6. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Flugrost: Sorry... Ich denk immer wieder du wärst ein anderer NIC hier.
> Irgendwann raf ich das auch noch.
> 
> ...



Kann doch auch an der Höhenluft gelegen haben... Höhenkrankheit und so 
Tritt zwar meist eher ab 2.500m.ü.M auf, oder kann. Bei dem Einen oder anderen vielleicht auch schon früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juli 2008)

Das lag an Flugrost... der baut doch gerade den 2000hm Berg in der Pfalz!


----------



## iTom (6. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das lag an Flugrost... der baut doch gerade den 2000hm Berg in der Pfalz!



Ah hatte ich gar nicht mehr daran gedacht, wie weit ist er denn überhaupt? Baugenehmigung scheint es ja zu geben, überall rote Punkte im Wald


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Ah hatte ich gar nicht mehr daran gedacht, wie weit ist er denn überhaupt? Baugenehmigung scheint es ja zu geben, überall rote Punkte im Wald


Er hat doch gestern überall mit Haufen machen brgonnen. Also er ist bereits beim Aufschüttungen.


----------



## Don Stefano (6. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Loog hoch war gut.


Ich fand's runderzus irgendwie besser.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juli 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich fand's runderzus irgendwie besser.


----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2008)

Ich fand den Kartoffelsalat am besten ... den Armin gegessen hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (6. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich fand den Kartoffelsalat am besten ... den Armin gegessen hat!



...irgendwie ging die Tour dann etwas zügiger voran

Werde ich nächstes mal auch probieren müssen, dann schaffe ich die 1500HM in ner Rekordzeit. Schneller als Armin,...vielleicht.

Den Treffpunkt müsste man direkt an der Hohen Loog vorsehen.

Allgemeine Frage:
Wäre das legales Doping


----------



## strandi (6. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hast Du jetzt ein Trainingsdefizit, das Du nicht mehr aufholen kannst



pah...heute nachgelegt! 100km grundlage mit dem dackelschneider 
die ersten 80km völlig schmerzfrei, auf den letzten 20 dann wieder mit dem vertrauten zwicken im rechten knie.
jetzt noch die knie berg-kompatibel machen und der urlaub kann kommen 
strandinator - montag ist ruhetag


----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> ...irgendwie ging die Tour dann etwas zügiger voran
> 
> Werde ich nächstes mal auch probieren müssen, dann schaffe ich die 1500HM in ner Rekordzeit. Schneller als Armin,...vielleicht.
> 
> Den Treffpunkt müsste man direkt an der Hohen Loog vorsehen.






iTom schrieb:


> Allgemeine Frage:
> Wäre das legales Doping


Das kommt drauf an. Nach § 23 Abs. 1 Satz 2 darf Salmonellenhaltiger Kartoffelsalat in Verwendung als Abführmittel als Dopingmittel eingesetzt werden, wenn die Salmonellen von keinem gentechnischverändertem Stamm angehören.


*Spammodus aus: Kurze Anmerkung ... bevor uns hier nun rufschädigender Späm unterstellt wird. Zufälligerweise war Armin der Einzige, der den Kartoffelsalat aus dem Sonderangebot gegessen hat. Dass dieses im Zusammenhang mit seinen Verdauungsprobleme steht kann nicht unterstellt werden. Zum Beispiel kommt die Quelle aus der er getrunken hat ebenfalls als Ursache infrage. Es geht ihm ja auch wieder gut ... muss also auch gar nicht unbedingt an irgendwelche Oral aufgenommenen Dingen liegen. Vielleicht war der Herr auch einfach nur überlastet oder sein Blut-Schweinefleischspiegel war zu niedrig.
*
Ach kack ... irgendwie habe ich es wieder nicht geschafft ernst zu bleiben!


----------



## iTom (6. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> pah...heute nachgelegt! 100km grundlage mit dem dackelschneider
> die ersten 80km völlig schmerzfrei, auf den letzten 20 dann wieder mit dem vertrauten zwicken im rechten knie.
> jetzt noch die knie berg-kompatibel machen und der urlaub kann kommen
> strandinator - montag ist ruhetag



Aspirin in den Tank, macht schmerzfrei


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

Mir sind dann halt irgendwann die Schweinefleischtabletten ausgegangen. Das dürft ihr aber nicht wissen, ist bestimmt Doping - aber da mach ich mir mal keine Sorgen ( ihr wisst eh ja erst nach dem Posting, was ihr geschrieben habt)...


----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2008)

Nein, wir (ich jedenfalls) werden es nie erfahren ... wir lesen doch nicht unseren eigenen Müll durch! ... *FREAK!*


----------



## guru39 (6. Juli 2008)

ich hab mich selbst auf die Ignorierliste gepackt und kann das was ich schreibe nicht mehr lesen, is ja eh nur Müll


----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo ... keiner mehr da ... warum schreibt hier denn keiner?


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich hab mich selbst auf die Ignorierliste gepackt und kann das was ich schreibe nicht mehr lesen, is ja eh nur Müll



Ich hab dich auch auf meiner Ignorierliste und weiß deshalb auch net, was fürn Müll Du schreibst - Bei mir könnt ihr auch sehr sicher sein, mein Kurzzeitgedächtniss fkt noch genau drei millisekunden - muss irgendwie am Samstag flöten gegangen sein...


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Hallo ... keiner mehr da ... warum schreibt hier denn keiner?



*Schnauzelle!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2008)

Dieser Samstag muss aber gewesen sein, bevor ich Dich kennen gelernt habe ... und 3 msec entspricht dabei deiner Höchstleistung. 

Aber wer ist Guru ... ach da fällt es mir ein, dass ist der, der beim registrieren in diesem Forum automatisch auf der Igronrierliuste voreingestellt ist ...


----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> *Schlauzelle!*


Danke!


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> *Schnauzelle!*





			
				Zelle schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!



Bitte - für was?


----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> *Schlauzelle!*


Dafür


----------



## guru39 (6. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> - muss irgendwie am Samstag flöten gegangen sein...



Vermutlich mit dem Flitzschiss den du dir da eingehandelt hast 

tut mir ja auch echt leid tun tuen, hoffe das ich das ma gebacken bekomm, jetzt wo ich Urlaub hab


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> *Schnauzelle!*



Wie gesagt, gern geschehen - trotzdem,


----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2008)

Und nochmal danke ... Du bist echt nett!


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

Zu dir - *immer*

@Gurru - ich bin ab Mittwoch 2Wo lang Baguette kauen, wieder wirds nüx mit Pals


----------



## guru39 (6. Juli 2008)

tschade, fiell Sbass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Zu dir - *immer*
> 
> @Gurru - ich bin ab Mittwoch 2Wo lang Baguette kauen, wieder wirds nüx mit Pals



"Baguettes kauen?" ...


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

Ferkel.

... kauen oder kauen lassen, das ist hier die Frage ...


----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ich bin ab Mittwoch 2Wo lang Baguette *kauen*


Anscheinend nicht kauen lassen. Zu wenig Aufträge, dass Du sowas nun machen musst?


----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht kauen lassen. Zu wenig Aufträge, dass Du sowas nun machen musst?



Du beneidest mich, stümmts?


----------



## Levty (6. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Baguette kauen,


Sieht man sich vielleicht?


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Sieht man sich vielleicht?


Willst du mit Blasen?

Und ansonsten wenn wir schon bei schnauzelle sind dann muss jetzt ein:
SCHNAUZE LEV!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (7. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Willst du mit Blasen?


Dir muss der CSD aber gefallen haben...


----------



## Flugrost (7. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Dir muss der CSD aber gefallen haben...







			
				Lev schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht man sich vielleicht?


 
Wahrscheinlich eher nicht, wir fahren mal wieder in die Provence - aber vielleicht fährt mir Stunzi über die Füße ... wer weiß - Timingsache.

Dir wünsch ich einen guten Ritt und viel Erfolg. Erster in der nicht vorhandenen Hardtailklasse is wohl Ehrensache!


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

Es wird hier immer schlimmer ... hier im Forum sind eindeutig zu wenig Frauen mit denen man vulgäre verbale Sexualitäten austauschen kann.


----------



## Levty (7. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> vulgäre verbale Sexualitäten austauschen


Dann geh doch den heiligen Bund der Ehe ein!


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)




----------



## face-to-ground (7. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


>



das heißt: schnauze, lev


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

Da hast Du natürlich recht. Aber sein Heiratsantrag hat mich schon ein bisschen verwirrt ...


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Geht ja wieder gut los, die Woche...

@iTom:
Der Link mit den Bildern klappt irgendwie nicht, oder muss man sich da extra anmelden?


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juli 2008)

Achja, Das Tick hat ja auch mindestens ein Foddo von mir gemacht...
Ab wann im Fotoalbum?
Oder lieber per e-mail?


----------



## knoflok (7. Juli 2008)

aaaaahhh
ich will auch wieder mit...

Schei$$-Komponenten-Kaputt-und-Wartungs-Gelumpe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Moin!


Moin!


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Achja, Das Tick hat ja auch mindestens ein Foddo von mir gemacht...
> Ab wann im Fotoalbum?
> Oder lieber per e-mail?


Ich hab Fotos gemacht?
Ach ja an der Treppe! Du bist der einzige der die ganz gefahren ist. 
Kommen noch irgendwann...


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Da hast Du natürlich recht. Aber sein Heiratsantrag hat mich schon ein bisschen verwirrt ...



oh - so hab ich das gar nicht aufgefasst. hast du jetzt ja gesagt oder was?


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

Das lässt sich mit meiner Religion nicht vereinbaren ... denn, zwei Männer passt einfach nicht. Mann und Frau muss sein: Einer der das Bier trinkt und einer der es holt!


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Das lässt sich mit meiner Religion nicht vereinbaren ... denn, zwei Männer passt einfach nicht. Mann und Frau muss sein: *Einer* der das Bier trinkt und *einer* der es holt!


So richtig Konsequent bist du auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

Es heißt nun mal: *Der *Hausdrache, nicht die Hausdrachendame, Hausdrachin ... oder so ein dummer Emanzipationsreck


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Es heißt nun mal: *Der *Hausdrache, nicht die Hausdrachendame, Hausdrachin ... oder so ein dummer Emanzipationsreck


Ok... Der Hausdrachen trinkt das Bier und du musst es holen, oder wie war das?


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

Schonmal einen biertrinkenden Drachen gesehen?


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Schonmal einen biertrinkenden Drachen gesehen?


Ja! Nicht nur einmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juli 2008)

Es gibt sogar Drachen, die dich unter den Tisch saufen...


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ja! Nicht nur einmal!


Ok, dass Du sie *gesehen *hast. glaube ich Dir ohne weiteres  



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar Drachen, die dich unter den Tisch saufen...


Aber keine Drachen in meinem Besitz. Wenn die an meine Biervorräte gehen würden, dann gäbe es aber ordentlich paar an Hals. Meine Drachen können froh sein wenn sie aus der Regenrinne saufen dürfen!


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juli 2008)

Also dein Drache sieht nicht aus, als müsste er aus der Rinne saufen,
und blaue Flecken hab ich auch keine gesehen...


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

Da muss ich mich selber zitieren:



Zelle schrieb:


> Ok, dass Du sie *gesehen *hast. glaube ich Dir ohne weiteres
> 
> 
> Aber keine Drachen in meinem Besitz. *Wenn *die an meine Biervorräte gehen *würde, dann gäbe es aber ordentlich paar an Hals*. Meine Drachen können froh sein *wenn *sie aus der Regenrinne saufen dürfen!


Ich habe ihn mittlerweile so gut erzogen, dass er mein Bier nur für mich durch die Gegend trägt! Und ich finde auch, dass ich es gut im Griff habe, dass man ihm nicht ansieht, dass er nur aus der Rinne trinken darf.


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juli 2008)

rolleyes


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

... Olympia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (7. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich selber zitieren:
> 
> 
> Ich habe ihn mittlerweile so gut erzogen, dass er mein Bier nur für mich durch die Gegend trägt! Und ich finde auch, dass ich es gut im Griff habe, dass man ihm nicht ansieht, dass er nur aus der Rinne trinken darf.


Kann man ich deinen Drachen mal ausleihen?


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

hmmmm ....


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der AWP-Grill-Nightride-Grill-Tour aus ... ? Sollten wir auch mal so langsam planen, sonst ist der Sommer vorbei und im Winter irgendwo betrunken vom Trail abkommen und dann da bis zum nächsten Morgen liegen bleiben ist nicht so schön wie im Sommer 

Ich schage jetzt einfach mal das erste August Wochenende vor.


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Juli 2008)

das kannst ja genauso planen wie die teilnahme am gäsbock-marathon  interessenten finden sich massig....


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

Die Planung war gut ...  Und ich glaube Grillen ist auch eher AWP-Konform als ein Marathon zu fahren


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juli 2008)

Erstes August-WE klingt gut...


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

Sehr gut. Kannst ja schonmal einen Nudelsalat machen  Ich kann auch schon ein bisschen Fleisch kaufen und es in meinen Rucksack tun, damit ich es dann nicht vergesse!


----------



## donnersberger (7. Juli 2008)

erstes WE im August findet auch noch SiS statt


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

Das ist ja noch besser ... das bedeutet während einige leiden und ungemütlich auf dem Fahrrad hocken, sitzen wir mit einem angenehmen Blut-Schweinefleischspiegel und Bier gemütlich beisammen ... sowas gefällt mir!


----------



## donnersberger (7. Juli 2008)

dachte ich mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)




----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juli 2008)

Gen Nachmittag wird's hier immer etwas ruhiger...
Man könnte fast denken, die Zelle müsste mal was arbeiten 

Schönen Feierabend!


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

Ne, dass nicht  Aber ich kann ja nicht immer nur Monologe führen ...  Ebenfalls einen schönen Feierabend. Ich lasse ihn mir gleich durch eine Einheit Krankengymnastik versüßen


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juli 2008)

Aber schau der Frau nicht so tief in die Augen, irgendwann fällt das auf...

Und Tschüss!


----------



## Zelle (7. Juli 2008)

Dafür ist es bestimmt schon zu spät ... aber ich denke sie kennt das schon ... daher muss ich mich auch nicht bemühen mich zu benehmen 

So, ich hau auch ab ... schönen Feierabend!

PS: 0


----------



## iTom (7. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Geht ja wieder gut los, die Woche...
> 
> ...



Nix anmelden, einfach drufdrücke "GMX MediaCenter starten"

Falls ein Popupblocker aktiv ist, deaktivieren. Es geht nämlich ein neues Fenster auf.


----------



## iTom (7. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch besser ... das bedeutet während einige leiden und ungemütlich auf dem Fahrrad hocken, sitzen wir mit einem angenehmen Blut-Schweinefleischspiegel und Bier gemütlich beisammen ... sowas gefällt mir!



...und dann noch genau neben einer fiesen Steigung, so dass der Grillgutduft das Epo gerinnen lässt


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

*Moin!*

Vielleicht sollten wir das einfach genau neben der Veranstaltungsstrecke machen, so dass alle Teilnehmer unseren Grill- und Saufdunst abkriegen


----------



## zena (8. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der AWP-Grill-Nightride-Grill-Tour aus ... ? Sollten wir auch mal so langsam planen, sonst ist der Sommer vorbei und im Winter irgendwo betrunken vom Trail abkommen und dann da bis zum nächsten Morgen liegen bleiben ist nicht so schön wie im Sommer
> 
> Ich schage jetzt einfach mal das erste August Wochenende vor.



sehr ungünstig meinerseits, da ich mal wieder die alpencrosse.
wie siehts aus am 2ten augustwochenende? 9/10.8
da würde sich der damenanteil beim grillfest vervielfachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Meinerseits spricht da nichts gegen ... für das Vervielfachen des Frauenanteils, kann ich auch noch eine Woche mehr mit Schweinefleisch-Ersatz-Tabletten überbrücken.


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

Du ärmster... 
Also ich hab nix gegen einen höheren Frauenanteil, aber eigentlich reichen mir Zelle und Flugrost. 

AWP geht in Führung! -1!


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Ok ... Flugrost hat immerhin eine Hupe


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

Nein, er hat sogar zwei Hupen 
...aber meistens nur eine dabei.


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nein, er hat sogar zwei Hupen
> ...aber meistens nur eine dabei.


Praktisch... Kann Mann an seiner Hupe rum spielen ohne das er da ist...


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nein, er hat sogar zwei Hupen
> ...aber meistens nur eine dabei.



Hupenkrebs? Lepra? Bei Lepra würde der Tick bestimmt noch mehr abgehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

Das heißt *dem* Tick...


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)




----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem Fotolink hat geklappt - seltsamerweise nicht mit rechtem Mausklick und neues Fenster öffnen,
sondern nur wenn der Popup-blocker vorher deaktiviert wird... die Spinnen, die GMX-er.


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Mit Deinen Fingern aber ja auch nicht so einfach ...


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

das heißt DER Tick!


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Aber *dem *Tick fallen (gehen) Dinge ab.


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

Für dich Zelle meinetwegen auch DEM Tick... aber nur wenn ich wieder ran darf... 

6999 -> 9 666 Number of the beast!


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

Na denn mach ich mal den Zähler voll...


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

HEY!!!

ICH hab doch hier kein Lepra, lass dir erst mal deinen Arm wieder nachwachsen...


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Für dich Zelle meinetwegen auch DEM Tick... aber nur wenn ich wieder ran darf...
> Hier fehlt es offensichtlich an Frauen. Ist ja wie im Gefängnis oder auf hoher See ... benutz Deine Hand oder schreib Ze*a eine PM!
> 
> 
> ...





el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na denn mach ich mal den Zähler voll...






el Zimbo schrieb:


> HEY!!!
> 
> ICH hab doch hier kein Lepra, lass dir erst mal deinen Arm wieder nachwachsen...


Du riechst so obwohl Du kein Lepra hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

Komm du mal in mein Alter, dann riechst du auch so...
...Moment mal, wer furzt denn immer so viel auf den Trails?


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Das sind ja nur klägliche Versuche dagegen anzukommen ... da hilft aber die größte Zwiebel-Bohnen-Pizza nicht!


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

Am Sonntag war Wolfgang traurig, dass du nicht dabei warst,
das hätte ein schönes Konzert gegeben, von dem Geruch mal ganz zu schweigen...

@Tick:
hast du das/die Bilder schon auf dem Rechner?
Muss nicht unbedingt in dein Fotoalbum, e-mail wäre auch prima (quengel...)


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Am Sonntag war Wolfgang traurig, dass du nicht dabei warst,
> das hätte ein schönes Konzert gegeben, von dem Geruch mal ganz zu schweigen...
> 
> @Tick:
> ...


Nicht vor morgen Abend, sorry. 
Ich darf heut noch ne Serverumstellung ab 18 Uhr machen. Die Bilder sind noch auf der Kamera und die in meinem Bikerucksack. Und Bewerbungen gehen derzeit vor.


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

Ich wollt ja nur mal fragen...aber Danke für die Info 
e-mail kommt per PN...


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

Ich archiviere alles, auch deine E-Mailadresse. 
Aber vorher bin ich auch noch einer Dame ein paar Bilder mit irgendwelchen Kuscheltieren schuldig...


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

Kuscheltiere?
Du meinst wohl Plüsch-Handschellen?
Oder ihr Kuschelbärchen?


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

So ungefähr?






Ich dachte eher an sowas:


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Schade, die Bilder werden bei mir nicht angezeigt. Sind aber bestimmt saukomisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

Ich dachte für dich an sowas:


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Ich will meine Physiotherapeutin auch noch davon überzeugen sowas zu tragen. Wenn sie mir schon Schmerzen zufügt, dann ja auch gerne im passendem Outfit. Hat jemand Tipps wie ich ihr es am besten sagen kann?


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich dachte für dich an sowas:



Wie findest du solche Bilder? Schickes Berchen...


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

... in seienem Kinderzimmer!


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

@Tick:
G.O.O.G.L.E. (musste da auch ein bissel suchen...)

@Zelle:
'n paar an Hals, dann zieht sie das schon an - dass ich dir das sagen muss...


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Tick:
> G.O.O.G.L.E. (musste da auch ein bissel suchen...)
> 
> @Zelle:
> 'n paar an Hals, dann zieht sie das schon an - dass ich dir das sagen muss...



das wird net gehn, zimbo: sie is die jenige, welche (...ihm die schmerzen zufügt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

Weiß nich, kenn mich da net so aus...
Aber sonst funktioniert das bei ihm immer mit den Drachenhälsen


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Es ist in der Tat ein bisschen verwirrend, dass sie diejenige ist, die Schmerzen und Furcht verbreitet. Aber ich dneke ich sollte die Mauer durchbrechen und ihr nachher paar an Hals hauen!


----------



## JeTho (8. Juli 2008)

*Sorry ontopic!*

Ich habe am Samstag mal wieder ausgang. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit wie immer?? 


Gruß   Thorsten


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> *Sorry ontopic!*
> 
> Ich habe am Samstag mal wieder ausgang. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit wie immer??
> 
> ...



So eine Frage schon am Dienstag


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> So eine Frage schon am Dienstag



Heute ist erst Dienstag? :kotz:


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Heute ist erst Dienstag? :kotz:



Das kann dir doch egal sein, so wie du arbeitest möchte ich mal Urlaub haben


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Nein, möchstest Du nicht! ... ohne Biken, ohne Sonne und Meer, ohne Frauen ...


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2008)

Hört sich nach Knast an!


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Siehste!


----------



## strandi (8. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ohne Biken, ohne Sonne und Meer, ohne Frauen ...



das ist doch urlaub  
biken, sonne und meer und frauen ist bei mir alltag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> das ist doch urlaub
> biken, sonne und meer und frauen ist bei mir alltag


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

@JeTho:
Wir geben dir auch Bescheid wegen Samstag...

(sorry, weil schon wieder ontopic...)


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> das ist doch urlaub
> biken, sonne und meer und frauen ist bei mir alltag



Genau wie bei mir. Aber im Urlaub wechsel ich dann das Meer und die Frauen für ein paar Wochen!  (Die Sonne ist ja immer die gleiche ... scheiß Monogarmie)


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

Solange du kein fremdes Fahrrad fährst ist doch alles in Ochtnung...


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)




----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

@JeTho:
(and the spamming rest)

Samstag Maikammer - 10:00 Uhr
Hohe Loog, Kalmit, etc.


----------



## THBiker (8. Juli 2008)

So, dann geht der pokal endlich an diesen Fred


----------



## strandi (8. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> So, dann geht der pokal endlich an diesen Fred





aber nur aufgrund von quantität...qualität war/ist im invalidenfred wesentlich höher


----------



## THBiker (8. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> aber nur aufgrund von quantität...qualität war/ist im invalidenfred wesentlich höher



das sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

dahabterrechtaberh ierissesmeistenslust tiger


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Die Qualität hier ist doch super!


----------



## iTom (8. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> das heißt DER Tick!



DAS

Tick(Entchen), Trick(Entchen) und Track(Entchen)


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)




----------



## el Zimbo (8. Juli 2008)

Und wer ist dein schwuler Freund?


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

*zelle!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

Oder doch armin???? Ich weiß es nicht so richtig... Doch Zelle ist es wohl...


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass Du in Deinen Träumen mit mir Arm in Arm durch die Luft fliegst ... würdemich ja auch vor Armin vorziehen! Aber der Armin heißt *Flug*rost, daher musst Du mit dem vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

Keine Flugzelle? Ne GAZelle springt auch weit und hoch... Und ne Superzelle ist mehrere Kilometer über dem Boden und hält sich da... Da vertrau uch doch  keinem Rostigen etwas! 

Ich glaub wir sollten hier abbrechen bevor noch irgendjemand an den Spaß glaubt.


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2008)

Ihr seid ja voll die Tucken


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja voll die Tucken


Ich bin nur der Tick!


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Tuck!


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Wieso eigentlich ihr ... der einzige der hier Schwänze liebt ist "die-tucke.de"


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Tuck!


Tux den Linux Pinguin mag ich auch... Sitzt neben mir...


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Ok und Flugrost, der will ja zwei Wochen lang Schwänze kauen ... aber der macht das glaube ich für Geld!


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich ihr ... der einzige der hier Schwänze liebt ist "die-tucke.de"


die Seite gibts nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> die Seite gibts nicht...



endtäuscht


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> die Seite gibts nicht...



Dann solltest Du sie dir schnell registrieren, bevor es ne andere Tucke macht! Haste eigentlich schon beim MTB gegen ein RR getauscht?


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du sie dir schnell registrieren, bevor es ne andere Tucke macht! Haste eigentlich schon beim MTB gegen ein RR getauscht?


Ja, hab den Händler auch voll runter handeln können, da ich keinen Sattel wollte!


----------



## iTom (8. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ja, hab den Händler auch voll runter handeln können, da ich keinen Sattel wollte!



Wie heißt denn Dein RR?

Rainer?


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn Dein RR?
> 
> Rainer?


Nein Chuck Norris!


----------



## iTom (8. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nein Chuck Norris!



Was ist denn das für ein Name "Nein Chuck Norris"


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ja, hab den Händler auch voll runter handeln können, da ich keinen Sattel wollte!



Sattel Alternative


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

So langsam find ich das hier voll für den Arsch!








gefällt mir...


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht bist du dann besser im Forum von www.anal-news.de aufgehoben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du dann besser im Forum von www.anal-news.de aufgehoben!


Die Seite gibts doch auch nicht...


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2008)

Hab gerade mal nach Superzelle geschaut.. Ich hab dir ma WE unrecht getan und nen Scheiß erzählt. Superzellen sind die Dinger aus denen Wirbelstürme entstehen können. Also noch ohne Auge etc.. Also was kleines mikriges... Naja...


----------



## iTom (8. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du dann besser im Forum von www.anal-news.de aufgehoben!
> ...
> Suche: Endurotaugliches Hinterrad



Reicht Dir das Rad?






Damit kannst Du extreme Steilhänge fahren und mit den Arschbacken bremsen


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Der *Reifen* ist gut  ... sieht ein bisschen aus wie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich brauche aber das Laufrad, vor allem die Nabe!

@Die-Tucke: Du erzählst doch immer nur Scheiß, warum betonst Du das dieses Mal so ... wirst Du weich und noch schwuchteliger?


----------



## face-to-ground (8. Juli 2008)

hmm..der zelle is ja nur am dauerlügen..echt...
sowas is mir ja noch net untergekommen - hast du vielleicht italienische vorfahren? 
beispiel gefällig? der verkauft ein mopped und schreibt in die artikelbeschreibung: Anzahl Gänge:  Sechsganggetriebe (manuell). dabei weiß jeder, daß an ner reisschüssel keine selbstmörderschaltung dran is... und sich selbst versucht er unter typ als 'sportler/supersportler' zu beschreiben - unverschämt is das


----------



## Zelle (8. Juli 2008)

Die Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit ... ich hoffe Satan kann mir noch einmal verzeihen, weil ich so ehrlich bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (8. Juli 2008)

gruesse von alp de huez von lev und mir  wetter: super! nachts unter null, traumhafter bike- park, jede menge lifte und strecken. die renn- strecken finde ich teilweise echt heftig aber lev brettert da mit seinem ht ohne angst runter, er faehrt bestimmt doppelt so schnell wie ich.

okay, gruesse!

ps: keine duschen, wir stinken


----------



## Kelme (8. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist du dann besser im Forum von www.anal-news.de aufgehoben!


Ihr Weltmeister könnt ja mal nach Analpolizei suchen. Da gibt es wohl Treffer  .


----------



## strandi (8. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ihr Weltmeister könnt ja mal nach Analpolizei suchen. Da gibt es wohl Treffer  .



wo? in deinen bookmarks? 

edith sagt: http://www.eingangrad.de/wbb/thread.php?threadid=11055 tatsächlich kelme´s bookmarks????


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Willkommen im Ministerium für dummes Spämmen.
Mit einer kleinen staatlichen Förderung könnten wir unser Spämmen noch viel dümmer gestalten...


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Willkommen im Ministerium für *dummes Spämmen*.
> Mit einer kleinen staatlichen Förderung könnten wir unser Spämmen noch viel dümmer gestalten...



 wie jetzt - wir spämmen dumm? ich dachte immer, daß wir niveau*f*oll spämmen tun täten...eine weltanschauung wurde gerade mitten in der woche brutal zerstört


----------



## JeTho (9. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> gruesse von alp de huez von lev und mir  wetter: super! nachts unter null, traumhafter bike- park, jede menge lifte und strecken. die renn- strecken finde ich teilweise echt heftig aber lev brettert da mit seinem ht ohne angst runter, er faehrt bestimmt doppelt so schnell wie ich.
> 
> okay, gruesse!
> ...




 Hoffentlich gibt es demnächst Fotos und ausführliche Berichte.

grtz   Thorsten


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juli 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibt es demnächst Fotos und ausführliche Berichte.
> 
> grtz   Thorsten


Und Videos in denen ständig "SCHNAUTZE LEV" vorkommt.


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und Videos in denen ständig "SCHNAUTZE LEV" vorkommt.



das könnt ja glatt zu meinem lieblingsvid werden. wird da auch der zelle blöde angemacht oder habt ihr den net mitgenommen?


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> das könnt ja glatt zu meinem lieblingsvid werden. wird da auch der zelle blöde angemacht oder habt ihr den net mitgenommen?


Die Zelle scheint heut krank zu sein, noch kein rum gespamme von ihr... Aber mit Lev und co ist die Zelle nicht unterwegs. 
Mädels, was machen wir am WE?


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Juli 2008)

Hier ist ja voll die Hölle los...
Nach wie vor gilt Samstag, um zehn in Maikammer - Sonntag weeßichnochnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (9. Juli 2008)

Was für ein Arbeitstag ... 

Das kann ich ja gar nicht wieder alles aufarbeiten was ich hier im Forum heute hab liegen lassen 

... nun denn: SPÄM-ON!


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Was für ein Arbeitstag ...
> 
> Das kann ich ja gar nicht wieder alles aufarbeiten was ich hier im Forum heute hab liegen lassen
> 
> ... nun denn: SPÄM-ON!


Jetzt wollen wir auch nicht mehr mit dir...


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Juli 2008)

Schtönen Eierfarbend!


----------



## strandi (9. Juli 2008)

strandi hat heute wieder was gegen die wampe gemacht 







immer diese geniessertouren am strand lang


----------



## THBiker (9. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> strandi hat heute wieder was gegen die wampe gemacht



wußte gar nicht dass man von fotografieren abnimmt ....man lernt nie aus

wo sind denn die dänischen Schönheiten an diesem Strand


----------



## strandi (9. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> wußte gar nicht dass man von fotografieren abnimmt ....man lernt nie aus
> 
> wo sind denn die dänischen Schönheiten an diesem Strand



falsche antwort! richtig wäre gewesen: "als wenn du abnehmen müsstest" 
hm ja...entweder sind die vor mir geflüchtet oder waren net da weils net so warm war


----------



## THBiker (9. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> falsche antwort! richtig wäre gewesen: "als wenn du abnehmen müsstest"
> hm ja...entweder sind die vor mir geflüchtet oder waren net da weils net so warm war



was wiederum ein Indiz dafür wäre, dass du abnehmen mußt


----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2008)

Analverkehr, Abnehmen ... schon klar, es geht in diesem Forum, vor allem in diesem Unterforum und besonders in diesem Fred nicht nur ums Mountainbiken, aber so langsam mache ich mir sorgen um das Niveau dieses Freds!


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Analverkehr, Abnehmen ... schon klar, es geht in diesem Forum, vor allem in diesem Unterforum und besonders in diesem Fred nicht nur ums Mountainbiken, aber so langsam mache ich mir sorgen um das Niveau dieses Freds!



warum? wenn es so weiter geht, besteht die kleine, aber durchaus mögliche aussicht, daß sich das niveau wieder etwas von der 0 abhebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2008)

Schon klar, das Niveau ist nicht besonders hoch, aber besser Themen ohne Inhalt als Analverkehr und Abnehmen, da kann ich mich auch im Brigitte-Forum registrieren und spämmen


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Niveauwonieniveauwar?


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Juli 2008)

Niveau? 
Ich würd mir keine Sorgen machen, das liegt unrterm Bett und heult!
Da brauchst keine Angst haben das das wieder kommt.


----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Niveauwonieniveauwar?


Man merkt, es geht wieder aufs Wochenende zu ... Zimbo schreibt wieder in Lustigen zusammengesetzen Wörtern  



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Niveau?
> Ich würd mir keine Sorgen machen, das liegt unrterm Bett und heult!
> Da brauchst keine Angst haben das das wieder kommt.


Was bei Dir unterm Bett liegt will ich gar nicht wissen! :kotz:


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Man merkt, es geht wieder aufs Wochenende zu ... Zimbo schreibt wieder in Lustigen zusammengesetzen Wörtern
> 
> 
> Was bei Dir unterm Bett liegt will ich gar nicht wissen! :kotz:


Außer dem Niveau nichts... 
Alles entscheidende ist im Spielzimmer...


----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2008)

Wie isses nun eigentlich mit dem AWP-Grillen? 2. Augustwochenende steht? @Zimbo: Nudelsalat schon fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (10. Juli 2008)

Lass uns das mal noch nicht so ganz festlegen - Flugrost und Wolfman sind ja gerade im Ausland. 
Vielleicht verlegen wir das auf die Campingplatz-Aktion, vorrausgesetzt die findet statt und wir sind alle eingeladen...
(der Nudelsalat reift vor sich hin...)

Samma Zelle, bist du am kommenden WE der Spirkelbach-Fred, oder kömmer mit dir rechnen?


----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Lass uns das mal noch nicht so ganz festlegen - Flugrost und Wolfman sind ja gerade im Ausland.
> Vielleicht verlegen wir das auf die Campingplatz-Aktion, vorrausgesetzt die findet statt und wir sind alle eingeladen...
> (der Nudelsalat reift vor sich hin...)
> 
> Samma Zelle, bist du am kommenden WE der Spirkelbach-Fred, oder kömmer mit dir rechnen?



Das stimmt, will das auch noch gar nicht so festlegen, wollte nur irgendwie einen dreh in diesen Fred kriegen, dass wir mal von den Themen der letzten Seiten wegkommen  

Campingplatz-Aktion? 

Ich mache am Wochenende den Fred in Spirkelbach und am Wocheende danach auch nochmal ... werde also danach das Wochenende erst wieder dabei sein ... Heute Abend drehe ich dafür eine Runde mit Jochen und nächste woche versuche ich mich denn mal daran Spirkelbach mit dem Bike zu erreichen 

Nudelsalat muss auch immer eine Weile reifen, damit man dieses kribbeln auf der Zunge hat und er die blaue Farbe bekommt


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Schon klar, das Niveau ist nicht besonders hoch, aber besser Themen ohne Inhalt als Analverkehr und Abnehmen, da kann ich mich auch im *Brigitte-Forum *registrieren und spämmen



hast du mir net letztens irgendwas davon erzählt, wie interessant das dort war?


----------



## der-tick.de (10. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hast du mir net letztens irgendwas davon erzählt, wie interessant das dort war?


Meinst du warum er hier gerade so wenig postet!


----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hast du mir net letztens irgendwas davon erzählt, wie interessant das dort war?


Nein, dass muss wohl die Tick gewesen sein!



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Meinst du warum er hier gerade so wenig postet!


Weil es interessantere Themen gibt ...

In Wirklichkeit werde ich auf der Arbeit mit Arbeit belästigt


----------



## JeTho (10. Juli 2008)

Wo in Maikammer?


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Juli 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> Wo in Maikammer?



nein - im brigitte-forum, wo sich zelle hauptberuflich aufhält und uns sträflich vernachlässigt!


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Juli 2008)

Immer wieder diese Italiener...

@JeTho:
You've got mail!


----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2008)

Schönen *Feierabend *... noch ein Tag, dann ist *Wochenende*!


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Juli 2008)

...und danach hab ich eine Woche *URLAUB!!!* 

Fönen Scheierabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (10. Juli 2008)

*SPÄM!*

hier, verehrte gemeinde, die ersten bilder von der megavalance:

Lev:




Ich:








Jetzt nur noch Lev 
















Keine Ahnung, Qualistrecke ausm Lift:


----------



## easymtbiker (10. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> [...] zelle [...] habt ihr den net mitgenommen?


Sowas wollen selbst die Franzosen nicht haben...

sorry, das hat lev geschrieben! 

ansonsten: morgen qualifikations- rennen. hab echt bammel. lev ist echt gut drauf und fetzt mit dem ht unglaublich schnell runter. er wird es bestimmt in das erste startfeld schaffen, bei mir? keine ahnung.


----------



## Levty (10. Juli 2008)

Das einzige Problem ist nur, dass bei den 200 Startern bei der Quali ich auf dem 121. Platz stehe und mich durchkämpfen muss :/ Sonst wäre es kein Ding...

Und das geilste heute:
Mich quatscht ein Kerl unterm Lift an, der paar Stunden zuvor vor mir auf der DH Strecke rumgehüpft ist , ob ich mim HT die Mega fahren würde. 
Dann hieß es: Name, Nummer aufschreiben. Der erste der HT-Fahrer bei der Mega bekommt ein HT Rahmen von Haro 
Und gerade trage ich das "HARO: unofficially downhill hardtail - alp d'huez 2008" Tshirt 

Mal sehen, vll wirds was. 

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder! Starke Leistung


----------



## Kelme (10. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> *SPÄM!*
> 
> hier, verehrte gemeinde, die ersten bilder von der megavalance:
> ...


Wenn die restliche Versammlung der Astronauten wenigstens einen Beitrag pro Tag in dieser Qualität hinkriegen würde, wäre ich ab morgen Späm-Fan. Aber ich fürchte das wird nichts ...


----------



## Tobsn (11. Juli 2008)

@ Headbanger und Lev: 
Sieht ja wirklich traumhaft aus. 
Mein Neid ist Euch gewiss. 





Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn die restliche Versammlung der Astronauten wenigstens einen Beitrag pro Tag in dieser Qualität hinkriegen würde, wäre ich ab morgen Späm-Fan. Aber ich fürchte das wird nichts ...



Der Beitrag war gut, jetzt einen Kaffee.

Allen eine schönes WE.


----------



## dave (11. Juli 2008)

Oh geil, haltet uns schön auf dem Laufenden! Werd' Euch die Daumen drücken!! 

@Lev:
Schöner Sprung vom Dach! 
Hat der Haro-Fritze eigentlich auch erzält von wievielen HT-Fahrern er bisher weiß. Ansonsten ... viel Spass beim Fully-Zersägen!


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Juli 2008)

@Lev und HardMtbIker:Geile Bilder... ich will auch... 

Was steht jetzt Sonntag an? 
Samstag werd ich erst gegen 14 Uhr Einsatzbereit sein, wenn sich noch ne Disco findet die mich rein läßt.


----------



## Zelle (11. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Lev und HardMtbIker:Geile Bilder... ich will auch...
> 
> Was steht jetzt Sonntag an?
> Samstag werd ich erst gegen 14 Uhr Einsatzbereit sein, wenn sich noch ne Disco findet die mich rein läßt.



Na dann musst Du Dir ja keine Sorgen machen und wirst sicherlich früher fit sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (11. Juli 2008)

Sonntach starten wir in Gimmeldingen, 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## one track mind (11. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn die restliche Versammlung der Astronauten wenigstens einen Beitrag pro Tag in dieser Qualität hinkriegen würde, wäre ich ab morgen Späm-Fan. Aber ich fürchte das wird nichts ...



aaah, schön es gibt sie doch noch: die lycrafetischisten mit ressentiments gegen leute, die mit ihren bikes mehr anfangen können als nur in die pedale zu treten. ich hab was für dich:





spam vom feinsten

@die megavalancher: viel erfolg beim rennen. bei den bildern wird man echt neidisch. und lev: du kommst ja zum ruhm wie die jungfrau zum kinde: nur weil dein fully mal wieder im arsch ist, bist du hier jetzt der HT-gott


----------



## Kelme (11. Juli 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> aaah, schön es gibt sie doch noch: die lycrafetischisten mit ressentiments gegen leute, die mit ihren bikes mehr anfangen können als nur in die pedale zu treten. ...


Du kennst mich aber überhaupt nicht, oder?


----------



## Zelle (11. Juli 2008)

Falscher Fred! (Wer ist wer, bzw wenn hab ich getroffen aber nicht gekannt....Thread)



Immer wird hier rumgespämt!


----------



## strandi (11. Juli 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> aaah, schön es gibt sie doch noch: die lycrafetischisten mit ressentiments gegen leute, die mit ihren bikes mehr anfangen können als nur in die pedale zu treten.



hm...gebrauchsanleitung für das forum:
1. lesen
2. nachdenken
3. posten


----------



## Zelle (11. Juli 2008)

Ich kann das schneller, ich überspringe 1 und 2 und trotzdem kommen so wertvolle Beiträge wie dieser dabei raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (11. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du kennst mich aber überhaupt nicht, oder?



aber ich kann lesen. falls du ironisch sein wolltest, ist mir das entgangen, wahrscheinlich, weil ich dich net kenn. kommt ja vor, dass man leute mit denen man im i-net kommuniziert net kennt. dann weiss ich jetzt wenigstens, dass du ziemlich humorfrei reagierst, wenn jemand deine witze kontert. 

naja, in erster linie wollt ich ja auch nur lev und martin grüssen. das mit dir war eh nur nebenpodukt.


----------



## Kelme (11. Juli 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> ...dann weiss ich jetzt wenigstens, dass du ziemlich humorfrei reagierst, wenn jemand deine witze kontert.
> ...


Ah, da liegt der Grundirrtum. Ich habe hier gerade gar keinen Witz gemacht. Meine Aussage zu, Thema "Späm-Menge" war ernst gemeint. Aber das muss ich hier ja nicht ausbreiten und verabschiede mich in den Urlaub. Forum- und späm-freie Zone.  

Behabt euch wohl.


----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> verabschiede mich in den Urlaub. Forum- und späm-freie Zone.
> 
> Behabt euch wohl.



Tschade, isch wollt mir grade Popkorn holen  

schönen Urlaub


----------



## strandi (11. Juli 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und verabschiede mich in den Urlaub.



viel spass im schönsten land der welt & schönen urlaub


----------



## donnersberger (11. Juli 2008)

bin dann auch mal weg, Transalm (Garmüsch - Gaggasee), mal schauen ob's ohne Schlauchboot klappt  Viel Spaß beim Biken und Spammen


----------



## one track mind (11. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Tschade, isch wollt mir grade Popkorn holen
> 
> schönen Urlaub



lalala laaangweilig.


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Juli 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> hm...gebrauchsanleitung für das forum:
> 1. lesen
> 2. nachdenken
> 3. posten



geht das net so:

1. posten
2. lesen
3. sch****e denken


----------



## Zelle (11. Juli 2008)

Bei mir ein bisschen anders:
1. Sch***e *aus*denken
2. Posten
3. Zurück zu Schritt 1.


----------



## face-to-ground (11. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Bin ein bisschen anders*:
> 1. Sch***e *aus*denken
> 2. Posten
> 3. Zurück zu Schritt 1.



den verdacht hatte ich schon länger


----------



## Zelle (11. Juli 2008)

Um die Menschheit zu beschützen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (11. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Um die Menschheit zu beschützen!



das ist das schwulste argument, welches mir je untergekommen is!


----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> das ist das schwulste argument, welches mir je untergekommen is!



Womit wir wieder beim Thema Anal sind


----------



## one track mind (11. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Um die Menschheit zu beschützen!


----------



## Zelle (11. Juli 2008)




----------



## face-to-ground (11. Juli 2008)

jetzt muß ich mal was klarstellen:


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Juli 2008)

so, jetzt bericht vom quali- rennen:

bei lev lief es überhaupt nicht gut, sehr, sehr ärgerlich!
also: er startete weit hinten, hat es aber gut geschafft, anch vorne zu kommen, aber nach 1/4 der strecke eine bodenwelle mit high- speed falsch angefaren, salto, felge leichter riss und böse gestürzt. konnte weiter fahren, aber nach 1/2 der strecke fliegt ihm aus unerklärlichen gründen das schaltwerk in die speichen. er befestigt es mit kabelbinder am rahmen und brettert weiter runter, überholt sogar leute, aber am ende mit platz 118 und 42min aus dem rennen. shit! er war natürlich  sehr enttäuscht. will morgen wahrscheinlich nich mehr fahren, da rad kaputt und  er leicht verletzt.

bei mir: bin das erste stück vorsichtig gefahren, der weg war zwar breit aber im pulk von 200 leuten wollte ich nix riskieren. danach versucht, die staus zu umfahren. oben dann n flachstück, ich trete rein und überhole einige , aber n englänger zieht plötzlich nach links in meinem lenker. ich salto, hand etwas aufgeschürft, rad etwas den berg runter und alle eingeholten plätze wieder verloren.
die schlüsselstellen konnte ich nich fahren, da hier alle geschoben haben. bin dann weiter gut durch gekommen aber merkte auch bald, das ich nich unbedingt für bergab fahren trainiert bin, war sehr anstrengend, bin langsamer gefahren, da man aber auf dem trail sowieso nich überholen konnte, hat mich das keine plätze gekostet.
schliesslich dann ohne weitern sturz ins ziel gekommen und später gesehen, das ich  mit platz 94 gerade um einen platz morgen in das 2. rennen gekommen bin  meine zeit: 40 min, damit gerade mal 2 min schneller als lev mit ht und ohne kette.

morgen soll es regnen... naja, mal schaun, ob ich dann die lange strecke heil runter komme.

ansonsten ist das hier ein super bike- gebiet, jede menge tolle trails und viele lifte mit bike- mitnahme. hab vor, nächstes jahr wieder her zu kommen, wenn auch nicht am rennen teilnehmen und nur urlaub machen. wäre prima, wenn noch einige leute mitkommen würden!


----------



## Levty (11. Juli 2008)

Tja, Rennbericht ist ja da, bin morgen nur zum Fotosmachen gut und Sachen einsammeln. Ärgerlich, nächstes Jahr hol ichs!

@dave:
Maximal 10 HT Fahrer hier, aber ob alle in die "unoffizielle" Wertung aufgenommen wurden, weiß ich nicht. Die Chancen waren groß. Als das Schaltwerk in die Speichen wanderte war ich auf dem 42. Platz und hätte mit Sicherheit noch einige machen können. Gestartet bin ich auf 121. Platz.


----------



## dave (11. Juli 2008)

Oh, Mist! Na, hoffentlich gibt's nächstes Jahr wieder so einen Sonderpreis. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit als HT-Pilot tatsächlich noch was zu gewinnen ist bei 10 Startern ja wirklich nicht schlecht! 

Nun denn, dafür kann sich Martin wenigstens über ein paar Race-Fotos freuen und Dir scheint ja zum Glück wenigstens sonst nichts schlimmeres passiert zu sein.


----------



## Speedbullit (11. Juli 2008)

na dann mal für morgen, kette rechts ! ich habe gehört kurz for den start "**** the queen" brüllen, soll für enormen vortrieb sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (11. Juli 2008)

@Lev: Gute Besserung. 

@Birnbeidler: Finger weg von der Bremse!!!


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> "**** the queen"


Da es die Nacht vor dem Start nur geregnet hat, waren die Inselaffen eh über alle Berge, sind ja im Regen daheim 

Bilder folgen...


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Juli 2008)

So, Megavalance Bericht 2. Teil.

Nachdem es die ganze Nacht Fr auf Sa geregnet hat bot sich morgens dieses Bild:





Lev hat sich schon amÃ¼siert, das ich bei diesem Wetter raus musste. Der Lift fuhr erst mal nicht und  ich hab schon gedacht, das das Rennen abgesagt wird. Aber nach 2h Warten wurden die Leute doch nach oben gefahren. Hab kurz Ã¼berlegt, ob ich mir das wirklich antuen soll, aber dann doch entschieden, mit hoch zu fahren:





Der Start wurde verlegt, von ganz Oben, wo es geschneit hat, zum Start der Quali- Strecke, was wirklich eine gute organisatorische Leistung war!!! Im Regen sind wir dann vom 1. zum 2. Lift gefahren, dort so viele Leute, es hat locker 45min gedauert, bis ich oben war.
So gegen 10h ging es dann los, als die Sonne sich langsam durch die Wolken gewagt hat. Nach dem Start wieder auf der ca. 800m langen breiten GerÃ¶ll- Strecke, dieses mal bin ich forscher gefahren und hab mich Ã¼berall durchgedrÃ¤ngelt, wo es mÃ¶glich war. Dann kam ein weites Feld von gerÃ¶ll, Felsenplatten mit zwischendurch 2 Schneefeldern. Es war schon ein lustiges Bild, wie der ganze Pulk von 400 Bikern versuchten, mÃ¶glichst schnell hier runter zu kommen. Links und rechts von mir radeln, schieben, stÃ¼rzen und Ã¼berschlagen sich die Leute, ein einziges Chaos. 
Ich versuchte immer dem Hauptstrom auszuweichen und kam dadurch gut voran. An den folgenden SchlÃ¼sselstellen wurde allesamt geschoben, wenn man mal fahren konnte, war es wegen des Schlamms auf den Felsen ziemlich rutschig.
Anschliessend ein langes StÃ¼ck, das nur mit Stufen, BremslÃ¶chern und Felsen durchsetzt ist. Nix mit gemÃ¼tlich rollen lassen, man muss stÃ¤ndig DrÃ¼cken und es kostet viel Kraft. Bald muss ich langsamer fahren, da man aber auf dem Trail kaum Ã¼berholen kann, kostet das kaum PlÃ¤tze. 2X strauchel ich, werfe kurz in engen Kurven das Bike ab, sitz aber gleich wieder drauf. Dann Wiesentrail nach Alpe d Huez, dann weiter Ã¼ber hÃ¶hengleichen Trail. Anschliessend kommt die Wald- Abfahrt. Zuerst n Trail, bei dem es auch einige Male kurz bergauf geht. Hier unendlich langer Stau. Es dauert so lange, das ich mir Ã¼berlege , ob ich dem Lev ne SMS schreiben soll.
Dann geht es weiter Ã¼ber enge, steile Serpentinen auf nassem Waldboden. Es klappt bei mir sehr gut, aber ich werde etwas ausgebremst. Weiter unten ist dann nur noch n Bub vor mir, der unsicher fÃ¤hrt, kann aber auch hier nich Ã¼berholen. Und ich kann ihn dann nicht mal im Schlussprint kassieren...ggggggrrr!





Egal, freue mich tierisch, als ich dann durch das Ziel fahre und den Lauf ohne grosse Probleme beendet habe. Hier ich im Ziel, sehe schei**e aus, hab wohl meinen Hals verloren:





Lev wartet ungeduldig unten auf mich und keine 15min nach der Zielankunft sitze ich schon im Bus auf dem Heimweg.... ohne Finisher- Party am Samstag abend  muss nÃ¤chstes Jahr anders werden.
ich belegte dann  Platz 208 von den 400 im zweitem Startfeld, hab mit 1:24h   30min lÃ¤nger gebraucht als der Erste aus meinem Feld.

Wie gesagt, ne geile Woche, ich will nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder hin! Wenn auch nur zum gemÃ¼tlich biken, das Gebiet dort ist riesig und jede Menge Lifte. Weiterhin bieten die in Alpe d Huez jede Menge AktivitÃ¤ten, Schwimmbad/ Freibad/ Kletterhalle usw. Die geben sich echt MÃ¼he.
Erstaunlich war auch, das fÃ¼r die Mega neue Trails gebaut wurden: Als wir mal auf Trainingsfahrt waren, war vor uns auf dem Trail n Bagger mitten im Bergwald und hat quer durch den steilen Hand n Weg gegraben, ohne RÃ¼cksicht auf Wurzeln usw. Das ist dort alles mÃ¶glich und ich musste echt daran denken, wie im deutschsprachigem Raum beim Thema MTB immer wieder die Argumente âMikrowurzelnâ oder âBremsspurenâ kommen. Wenn da was dran wÃ¤re, mÃ¼sste dort bei Alpe d huez der halbe Wald tot umfallen.

Hier noch n paar Bilder:





Lev mit den anderen Hardtail. Freaks:





Fahren oder schieben????? (unbekannter Fahrer)





Trail der Quali- Strecke (in linker BildhÃ¤lfte)





und nochmal Lev:







Ach ja, Lev: mach doch nochmal ne Auflistung, was du in den 5 Tagen alles zerstÃ¶rt hast an:
- Biketeile
- Protektoren
- KÃ¶rperteile


----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2008)

alter Sack schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, Lev: mach doch nochmal ne Auflistung, was du in den 5 Tagen alles zerstört hast an:


Es war viel mehr, aber DU mein lieber hast dein Kreuz zerstört! 
Wir laufen über den Campingplatz und der Martin: "Ich muss gebückt laufen, sonst tut mir das Kreuz weh!"
...alt? Ja!

Und: Finisherparty hin oder her, du hast ein Finisherpresent, dass du seit ca. einem halben Jahr brauchst!


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Juli 2008)

schlechte laune? hat der bub heute nacht schlecht geschlafen?


----------



## JeTho (13. Juli 2008)

Bin ganz schön neidisch 

Wie war das denn mit dem Zelten? Und wo hattet ihr die bikes über Nacht.

Ich würde nächstes Jahr unheimlich gerne mitgehen. Weiß bloß noch nicht ob ich kann?! Allerdings auch nur zum gemütliche biken, Massenstart und Zeitdruck sind nicht so mein Ding.

Gruß   Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (13. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ..ich belegte dann  Platz 208 von den 400 im zweitem Startfeld, hab mit 1:24h...


Herlichen Glückwunsch!!! 

Waren dieses Jahr sonst keine HD/MA dabei? 

Gruß


----------



## Speedbullit (13. Juli 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Herlichen Glückwunsch!!!
> 
> Waren dieses Jahr sonst keine HD/MA dabei?
> 
> Gruß



der daniel war glaube ich auch am start, habe aber noch nichts gehört


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Juli 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> Wie war das denn mit dem Zelten? Und wo hattet ihr die bikes über Nacht.


hab nen campingbus, wir haben den direkt neben den lift auf ne wiese gestellt, da kannman auch zelten. kostet nix, aber keine duschen und nur dixi. rad direkt am bus mit 4 schlösser abgeschlossen (hoffentlich lesen das jetzt keine diebe....  )




Tobsn schrieb:


> Waren dieses Jahr sonst keine HD/MA dabei?



daniel war da, war aber nicht zum rennen gemeldet und daher relaxed fun- biken  gemacht und von den traum- trails geschwärmt. weiter war noch ex- rheintäler sven klein da. er fuhr mit, in der quali auf platz 11 seiner gruppe, damit startplatz 50. beim rennen aber 4 stürze und auf einen trotzdem noch prima platz 83 gefahren. respekt!


sonst fast nur engländer, die aber alle total nett und lustig waren!


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ....daniel war da, war aber nicht zum rennen gemeldet und daher relaxed fun- biken  gemacht und von den traum- trails geschwärmt....


Der machts richtig 
Mit was ist er gefahren?
Blur4x oder SX?
Seit er das 4x hat, ist er nicht mehr davon runter zu bekommen und das SX verstaubt daheim. Zumindest wenn Touren in Pfalz oder Odenwald anstehen.
Es lebe das Downsizing 
@Lev: das Blur 4x wär doch auch noch ein Bike für Dich.


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Juli 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Es lebe das Downsizing


Das heißt doch schon lange Rightsizing.


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juli 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Das heißt doch schon lange Rightsizing.


Noch besser


----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2008)

Der war mim SX unterweges.
Und das Blur sieht gut aus, nur das Oberrohr ist zu hoch...
Ich hör mal auf Daniels Tip und warte die Messe ab, danach gibts ja die "Auslaufmodelle" günstiger. Bis dahin ist Hardtail angesagt.

Grüße


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Juli 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> Ich würde nächstes Jahr unheimlich gerne mitgehen. Weiß bloß noch nicht ob ich kann?! Allerdings auch nur zum gemütliche biken, Massenstart und Zeitdruck sind nicht so mein Ding.


wenn du mal nach alpe d huez möchtest, kannst du das auch ausserhalb der megavalance machen, die haben juli+ august saison!
weiter infos siehe hier:
http://www.alpedhuez.com/ete/en-28-9-mountain-biking-area.html
vielleicht ist die zeit vor der mega besser, weil  während der mega- trainingswoche die trails löchrig gebremst werden.

@tobsn: daniel und sven wollen am samstag bei der "mountain of hell" starten.


war schon ne lustige woche. mir ist eingefallen, wie einstens beim training auf der quali- strecke ich und lev die schlüsselstelle angeschaut haben. lev fährt dann vor, ich wage mich auch über den felsen, dann höre ich neben mir nen metallischen schlag. erst am gegenhang kann ich anhalten und sehe, wie hinter mir an dem felsen n biker mehrere meter bergab läuft um sein bike zu holen 

ansonsten sprüche der woche:
ich: was haste im abi?
lev: 2,7
ich: war ich besser
lev: warum, was hattest du?
ich: 2,9
lev: 2,7 ist doch besser als 2,9???
ich: du musst die bildungsinflation berücksichtigen. 2,9 von 1990 ist 2008 wie ne 1,5 

ich schaue nach der plötzlichen rückfahrt nach dem rennen ohne duschen in den rückspiegel und sehe, das ich im gesicht voll verschlammt bin. "lev, ich sehe voll ******** aus wegen dir "
lev: warum wegen mir? ich hab dich nich so früh gezeugt.....


----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich schaue nach der plötzlichen rückfahrt nach dem rennen ohne duschen in den rückspiegel und sehe, das ich im gesicht voll verschlammt bin. "lev, ich sehe voll ******** aus wegen dir "
> lev: warum wegen mir? ich hab dich nich so früh gezeugt.....


Ey!!! Verdrehte Tatsachen!!!
Du: "Ich seh richtig alt aus... *schaut in Spiegel und fährt durch die Haare* alles wegen dir!"
Ich: Wieso wegen mir? Ich kann nichts dafür, dass du so früh gezeugt wurdest!

Oder so...


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juli 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> der daniel war glaube ich auch am start, habe aber noch nichts gehört


Der hat mir gestern zum Start der Arbeitswoche ne SMS geschickt, so mit blauem Himmel, Camping neben Bergbach, Trails mit 390Hm auf 1,5km...  

Der machts richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (15. Juli 2008)

die sms habe ich auch gerade bekommen


----------



## Levty (15. Juli 2008)

Der weiß wie es geht


----------



## Levty (16. Juli 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Oh, Mist! Na, hoffentlich gibt's nächstes Jahr wieder so einen Sonderpreis. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit als HT-Pilot tatsächlich noch was zu gewinnen ist bei 10 Startern ja wirklich nicht schlecht!


Hier noch der Bericht von dem Kerl, ders in die Hand genommen hat:
http://robbierickman.blogspot.com/


----------



## dave (16. Juli 2008)

Und nächstes Jahr gibt's den Bericht dann von Dir!


----------



## Levty (16. Juli 2008)

Gaaanz genau!


----------



## fanta1 (18. Juli 2008)

Und AWP´ler 
Am Samstag was angesagt .


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2008)

Das Fest in KA


----------



## Levty (18. Juli 2008)

AAHHh, da wollt ich auch hin. Ihr Schweine. Bin "leider" in Lloret...


----------



## Zelle (18. Juli 2008)

In ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> AAHHh, da wollt ich auch hin. Ihr Schweine. Bin "leider" in Lloret...


Da tust du mir aber ganz schön leid  hoffentlich spielt das Wetter überhaupt mit...
Kannst dich ja mal wegen Tour oder Bikepark melden, wenn du wieder da bist!




Zelle schrieb:


> In ?


Genau dort. Die haben diese Abkürzung sogar auf den Nummernschildern stehen, damit die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer gleich sehen, dass die k. A. vom Autofahren kaben


----------



## Levty (18. Juli 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja mal wegen Tour oder Bikepark melden, wenn du wieder da bist!


Mach ich! Hab voll Lust auf n Bikeparktrip.
Vll wieder sowas schauinslandiges?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Mach ich! Hab voll Lust auf n Bikeparktrip.
> Vll wieder sowas schauinslandiges?


Hier in good ol' Germany war ich (vom Kurzbesuch in Willingen abgesehen) bisher nur in Winterberg, dort fand ichs ganz gut zum Airtime und Kurventechnik üben. Genau das hatte ich auch vor in Hinsicht auf die Reise zu den Sonnenpforten nächsten Monat...


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> in Hinsicht auf die Reise zu den Sonnenpforten nächsten Monat...



mänscht PDS.... bin ich auch, näxtes Monat.... *freu*


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> mänscht PDS....


----------



## zena (18. Juli 2008)

fanta1 schrieb:


> Und AWP´ler
> Am Samstag was angesagt .



da sich die üblichen verdächtigen (zimbo, wolfi, rösti etc) nicht zu wort melden, wahrsch. verreist oder so, mache ich mit atömchen am samstag ab 11:00 ne tour um kalmit, hochberg, rietburg mit noch paar ausländer. treffpunkt ist aufm parkplatz maikammer/alsterweiler kurz nach ortsausgang links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (18. Juli 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da tust du mir aber ganz schön leid  hoffentlich spielt das Wetter überhaupt mit...
> Kannst dich ja mal wegen Tour oder Bikepark melden, wenn du wieder da bist!
> 
> 
> Genau dort. Die haben diese Abkürzung sogar auf den Nummernschildern stehen, damit die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer gleich sehen, dass die k. A. vom Autofahren kaben



Pah, fahr mal hinter einem MOS her, da wird Dir das Hören und Sehen vergehen. Danach kommt gleich DÜW u. GER
Eine eingetrocknete Weinbergschnecke bewegt sich schneller als die Aufgezählten...


----------



## iTom (18. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> mänscht PDS.... bin ich auch, näxtes Monat.... *freu*



Hört sich an wie PMS


----------



## guru39 (18. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hört sich an wie PMS



ne, ganz sooo schlimm is es net


----------



## fanta1 (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zena
Komme gerne bei euch mit 


> mit noch paar ausländer



Hoffentlich verstehen die mich


----------



## zena (19. Juli 2008)

deine fahrweise versteht doch jeder bis gleich...


----------



## MatschMeister (20. Juli 2008)

zena schrieb:


> mit noch paar ausländer



hier meldet sich dann einer der ausländer.  das versprochene video für dich zena, und sonstige mit radelnden 

http://www.graubuenden.ch/de/sommerurlaub/aktivurlaub/bike/wettbewerb/bike-wettbewerb.html

noch nass geworden??????? wir kamen noch trocken am Parkplatz an  aber kurz danach gings los mit regen.

MatschMeister


----------



## dave (20. Juli 2008)

Ach, das Video meintet Ihr! Ja, das ist schon cool! 

Wir sind ansonsten übrigens ganz trocken geblieben. Auf der Hohen Loog hatten wir zwar noch den Regen unten gesehen, sind aber ganz verschont geblieben.


----------



## zena (20. Juli 2008)

ja, das war mal wieder ne schöne rundedanke an die beteiligten. 
schade dass es nicht noch mehr abfahrten waren
heute habe ich ne familienausfahrt mit meinem mann gewagt. nachdem der dünnhäutige mountainking-schlappen gegen die muddy-mary getauscht war sind wir mit den schweren bikes zügig auf die loog gekurbelt, dieses specialized ist dafür wie geboren. nachdem kleinkasi total aus der puste war und anaerob eine banane verschlang, machten wir rädchetausch damit jeder weiß was der andere für nen sch... fährt

fazit: nach kaum 150hm abfahrt aufm sommerbergpfad hat kamikasi leider vergessen dass beim sx-trail die bremsen verglichen mit dem freak andersrum sind. mit geschätzten 40 klammotten hat er mal wieder den waldboden vertikultiert es hat paar sekunden gedauert bis ich ihn gefunden hab. er lag ca. 7m weiter als das bike. es war klar das sx-trail hat ne sch... gabel, sch.... bremsen und ist sch.... schnell 
das alles ohne ellenbogenschützern
benefit: 2 schürfwunden, 1 ungeknackster kleiner finger, 1 fast abgerissener nagel...aua...

ich sag nur:  speed is nothin without control

aber was das speci anbetrifft, es ist in der tat gewöhnungsbedürftig weil 5cm längerer radstand als beim zebra, kurvenfahren deshalb schwieriger. an sonsten erfordert es einen kürzeren vorbau 45mm statt 75mm. ich glaube dran dass es mich weiterbringt


----------



## dave (20. Juli 2008)

Autschn! 

Aber Kasi ist viiiiel weiter gekommen als ich! Oliver hatte mir mal sein VP Free gegeben und ich lag schon nach *10 m* auf dem Rücken, als ich auf dem Hinterrad rumhopsen wollte.


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Juli 2008)

grüsse von der jbt!  berichte im odenwald- forum!




Levty schrieb:


> Bin "leider" in Lloret...


schreibst du bitte auch tägliche live- berichte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (20. Juli 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Autschn!
> 
> Aber Kasi ist viiiiel weiter gekommen als ich! Oliver hatte mir mal sein VP Free gegeben und ich lag schon nach *10 m* auf dem Rücken, als ich auf dem Hinterrad rumhopsen wollte.



ich kann dir wärmstens fahrtechniktrainig empfehlen ich hab da zufällig 2 profis an der hand


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Gut geraten, 10a - Wolferl ist oder war noch in Kur, Röschdi in den Vogesen und ich hatte ne Woche frei...
Jetzt simmer wieder da - zumindest meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## Zelle (21. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch wieder da ... war nur kurz draußen bei der Baustelle 

*Bald ist Wochenende! *


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich bin auch wieder da ... war nur kurz draußen bei der Baustelle
> 
> *Bald ist Wochenende! *



*HEUT IST MONTAG!!!* 

Und das nach einer Woche "Urlaub" - na gut, drei Tage gingen für die Badrenovierung drauf


----------



## Zelle (21. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß ... Montag schon ... also ist das Wochenende bald da. Der Montag ist der Anfang vom Ende 

Hättest Du einen wohlerzogenen Drachen, dann wärst Du alle Tage biken gegangen und der Drache hätte das Bad renoviert. Sobald mein Projekt "Aufbau einer Drachenzucht" abgeschlossen ist, werde ich Dir ein gutes Angebot machen. Freie Farb- und Formwahl garantiert!


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Juli 2008)

Oh - Familienplanung, wie süß! Dann bleibt ja bald etwas weniger Zeit zum Biken.


----------



## Zelle (21. Juli 2008)

Familie? Nein! Ich würde doch nicht einer meiner Töchter an Zimbo verkaufen. Außerdem werde ich meine eigenen Gen-Kinder in einer einheitlichen Farbe bauen lassen. Meine Drachenzucht sieht eher so aus, dass ich mir ein Harem aufbaue und alle so behandle wie meinen Drachen: So lange paar an Hals bis sie funktionieren. Dann verkaufe ich sie ... @Zimbo: Für Dich natürlich zu einem besonders gutem Preis 

PS: nichts mehr!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hört sich an wie PMS


Pellkartoffel Mit Soße


----------



## guru39 (21. Juli 2008)

http://www.netdoktor.de/krankheiten/fakta/praemenstruelles_syndrom.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2008)

Guru, du bist zwar alt und (evtl.) weise, aber was das heißt, habe selbst ich Jungspund nach 8 Jahren Beziehung begriffen  Trotzdem danke fürs Erklärbär spielen


----------



## guru39 (21. Juli 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Guru, du bist zwar alt und (evtl.) weise, aber was das heißt, habe selbst ich Jungspund nach 8 Jahren Beziehung begriffen  Trotzdem danke fürs Erklärbär spielen





`Smubob´ schrieb:


>



Der hat mich irritiert, ich wusste nicht das du nur spämmen wolltest


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der hat mich irritiert, ich wusste nicht das du nur spämmen wolltest


Da hab ich dich auch etwas auflaufen lassen, mea culpa. Es fehlte mal wieder das hämische Grinsen, sollte ich öfter verwenden, dass man mich auch versteht


----------



## iTom (21. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der hat mich irritiert, ich wusste nicht das du nur spämmen wolltest



Lässt die Spämkraft nach? Hmmmm, ...wenn man auf die 50 zugeht... Wechseljahre?


----------



## guru39 (21. Juli 2008)

ich mach mir eher Gedanken um meine Spermakraft


----------



## eL (21. Juli 2008)

bloß gut das drachen nich lesen können.
bei jedem athemzug verbrennt ja sofort das buch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (21. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich mach mir eher Gedanken um meine Spermakraft



Alles kann man nicht haben, schwere Enduros rumschubsen oder Frauen. Beides gleichzeitig Unmöglich!


----------



## guru39 (21. Juli 2008)

eL schrieb:


> bloß gut das drachen nich lesen können.
> bei jedem athemzug verbrennt ja sofort das buch.








iTom schrieb:


> Alles kann man nicht haben, schwere Enduros rumschubsen oder Frauen. Beides gleichzeitig Unmöglich!



isch fahr doch gar kein Enduro


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)

Das Wochenende rückt immer näher!


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2008)

es steht quasi vor der Tür!


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)

Echt schlimm wie die Zeit in der Woche immer rast ...


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2008)

Ja, ich glaub ich brauch nur noch 30 Stunden arbeiten, das ist nicht viel mehr als ein Tag, dann ist schon wieder Wochenende.


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)

Als Strichjunge hast Du es echt gut!


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juli 2008)

Jaja, der Stricher wollte am Sonntag mit uns fahren und hat sich dann noch nicht mal abgemeldet


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)

___


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jaja, der Stricher wollte am Sonntag mit uns fahren und hat sich dann noch nicht mal abgemeldet


Sorry, aber anmelden ist was andferes. Ich habe gefragt, was am Sonntag geht. Hab mich danach nicht mehr gemeldet. Also nicht zugesagt. 

Und bei meinem Alternativprogramm hättest du auch getauscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2008)

Jetzt macht kein Geschiss wegen sowas  Ich schmeiß erstmal ne Runde Sekt, anlässlich meines 1000. Beitrags!


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...und bei meinem Alternativprogramm hättest du auch getauscht...



Biken in den Alpen?
Besame Mucho??
F...en???

...es war ein schöner Sonntag mit kleinen Sägearbeiten


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)

Hat Wolfgang sie endlich gekauft?


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> F...en???


*F*ummeln mit Sv*en*?


----------



## Bogie (22. Juli 2008)

Nix da, ich geb doch kein Geld für Spielzeug anderer Leute aus.............


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juli 2008)

Nein, wir haben uns eine Klappsäge geliehen und für gut befunden,
demnächst wird sowas auch meinen Rucksack bereichern.

@Bogie:
Ich dachte du könntest nur lesen...


----------



## Bogie (22. Juli 2008)

hab auch mal das Schreiben gelernt. Ist aber lange her. War in der Grundschule..........Inzwischen aufgrund der langen Zeit dazwischen fast schon wieder vergessen.....


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Biken in den Alpen?
> Besame Mucho??
> F...en???
> 
> ...es war ein schöner Sonntag mit kleinen Sägearbeiten


letzteres... War Samstag dann um 3 Uhr vollkommen fertig am schlafen. Sprich 11 Uhr wäre ein wenig früh gewesen. 

@Zelle: Du willst mit Sven? Oh oh... Ich kann dir nur empfehlen am Samstag ins MS Connexion in Mannheim zu gehen. Das dürfte genau für dich sein.


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juli 2008)

Letzteres?
...dann warst DU wohl im Connexion?! 

Schönen Feierabend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2008)

Ihr macht mir Angst... da lass ich die nächste Pulle mal lieber vom netten Kellner öffnen







Ich glaub ich geh lieber noch ne Runde fahren, bevor es mir hier zu warm wird


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2008)

Also bei dem Kellner könnt ich auch schwach werden, aber das war am letzten Samstag definitiv weiblich was ich mir da angelacht hatte.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2008)

Also wenn ihr eher auf weibliche Bedienungen steht..............


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr eher auf weibliche Bedienungen steht..............


Also ich hab ja kein großes Problem wenn Frau ein zwei oder 10 Kilo zu viel hat. Eher im Gegenteil. Aber das ist ja wirklich zum :kotz:
Dat sind definitiv 100kg zu viel. 

Geh endlich Biken!!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Geh endlich Biken!!!!


Wurde auf morgen verschoben - heute wollen noch andere, wichtigere Sachen getan werden...


Aber als Entschädigung für den adipösen Flaschenhalter hier noch was zum gepflegt anstoßen






ja, ich habe Google nach Sekt/Schampus-Bildern ausgequetscht, aber jetzt ist mal gut... ;-)


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)

Schade, dass man die Muschi nicht sehen kann ... darum hier was besseres:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Schade, dass man die Muschi nicht sehen kann ... darum hier was besseres:


Da macht doch plötzlich jedem Mann wieder das streicheln von Katzen Spaß! 

Naja, außer vielleicht dir, du willst ja mit John...


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)

Wäre die Muschi rasiert wäre es natürlich schöner ...


----------



## iTom (22. Juli 2008)

Bei manchen wird es, dem Anschein nach, echt Zeit, dass sie ihre "Nadias" mal so richtig bürsten.


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Bei manchen wird es, dem Anschein nach, echt Zeit, dass sie ihre "Nadias" mal so richtig bürsten.


Das macht doch Kratzer in den Lack! 
Sowas mach ich nicht.


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)

Eine Frage der Borsten.


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Eine Frage der Borsten.


Welche Borsten kannst du mir empfehlen?


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2008)

Wenn wir schon wieder beim sinnbefreiten Spammen sind, wo ist eigentlich Basti unser Holländer? Der hat hier schon lang nicht mehr mit gespammt.


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)

War wohl zu viel biken ... das geht ja auf die Spämpotenz!


----------



## harke (22. Juli 2008)

hi


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2008)

harke schrieb:


> hi


Das nenn ich mal ein Statement! 
Hallo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (22. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal ein Statement!
> Hallo!



Das war mir zu viel Text, ich hab nach "Hi" aufgehört weiterzulesen


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das war mir zu viel Text, ich hab nach "Hi" aufgehört weiterzulesen


Glaubst du etwa, ich hab weiter gelesen? Ich meinte eben genau dieses Hi!


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2008)




----------



## iTom (22. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Glaubst du etwa, ich hab weiter gelesen? Ich meinte eben genau dieses Hi!



Isch wäs


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Da macht doch plötzlich jedem Mann wieder das streicheln von Katzen Spaß!


Als ob wir das nicht schon immer gern getan hätten... 











Zelle schrieb:


> Eine Frage der Borsten.


Oder wie gut man bürsten kann


----------



## face-to-ground (22. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wäre die Muschi rasiert wäre es natürlich schöner ...



naja..das kann manchmal ganz schön eklig sein..


----------



## guru39 (23. Juli 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ihr macht mir Angst... da lass ich die nächste Pulle mal lieber vom netten Kellner öffnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bischt doch echt schwul


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du bischt doch echt schwul


Määnscht...?  Kannst ja mal versuchen, es rauszufinden. Du wirst angenehm überrascht sein


----------



## Zelle (23. Juli 2008)

Hier auch mal wieder was für heterosexuelle (jedenfalls für die Männer):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (23. Juli 2008)

Hey Zelle - ich hätte zwar arbeit, kann mich aber nicht so recht motivieren...
Eine Woche Pause war nicht genug, gut dass schon Mittwoch ist


----------



## face-to-ground (23. Juli 2008)

warum hat die eine so rote augen? is das ein drache? DEIN drache? bewusstseinerweitende chemikalien? vampir? zu viel chlor im wasser?


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich seh da zwei Drachen, aber der von Zelle ist glaub ich nicht dabei;
solche Bilder seines Drachens würde er uns bestimmt vorenthalten...


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also ich seh da zwei Drachen, aber der von Zelle ist glaub ich nicht dabei;
> solche Bilder seines Drachens würde er uns bestimmt vorenthalten...


Du weißt doch vor allem, das seine Drachen alle Männlich sind und mindestens 200kg wiegen!


----------



## Zelle (23. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du weißt doch vor allem, das seine Drachen alle Männlich sind und mindestens 200kg wiegen!



Irrtum, der Zimbo weiß, dass mein Drache wesentlich weniger als 200 kg wiegt und mein Bike wäscht!


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Irrtum, der Zimbo weiß, dass mein Drache wesentlich weniger als 200 kg wiegt und mein Bike wäscht!


199kg? 
Und du lässt deinen Drachen an dein Bike? 
Du tust mir echt leid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (23. Juli 2008)

*Umfrage:*

Wer ist mehr zu bemitleiden?
Person a) Lässt sich sein Bike von seinem persönlichen wohlerzogenen Hausdrachen mir warmen Wasser, weichem Schwamm und sanften Reinigungsmitteln waschen.

Person b) Gibt seinen Biken Mädchennamen und muss sich alles selber machen.


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Umfrage:*
> 
> Wer ist mehr zu bemitleiden?
> Person a) Lässt sich sein Bike von seinem persönlichen wohlerzogenen Hausdrachen mir warmen Wasser, weichem Schwamm und sanften Reinigungsmitteln waschen.
> ...


Du erwähnst nicht was so ein Drache nach sich zieht... 
Person A muss immer erst Frage bevor sie Biken gehen darf, darf das auch nicht zu häufig.
Person B fährt einfach... und das nicht zu selten...


----------



## Zelle (23. Juli 2008)

Falsch, denn Person A muss niemanden fragen. Jedoch kostet eine Drachenzucht auch ein bisschen Zeit. Schließlich will sie nicht, dass es so weit kommt dass sie sich alles selber machen muss und dann tatsächlich irgendwann fragen muss und rosa Hemden tragen muss!


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Falsch, denn Person A muss niemanden fragen. Jedoch kostet eine Drachenzucht auch ein bisschen Zeit. Schließlich will sie nicht, dass es so weit kommt dass sie sich alles selber machen muss und dann tatsächlich irgendwann fragen muss und rosa Hemden tragen muss!


Rosa Hemdnen trägt nur mein Kollege Daniel bei der Arbeit und der tituliert sich selbst als Flamingo!


----------



## Zelle (23. Juli 2008)

Damit stimme ich für Person C


----------



## Zelle (24. Juli 2008)

... womit ich natürlich diesen Daniel meine!





Erbse


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Juli 2008)

Wer hat eigentlich wann Zeit und Lust zu biken am Wochenende?

Sonntag, 11:00 Uhr in DÜW steht schon
Samstag wäre noch ohne Planung - aber 10:00 Uhr ist natürlich klar...


(Tschuldigung für's ontopic schreiben)


----------



## Zelle (24. Juli 2008)

Am Sonntag DÜW vollspämmen klingt gut ... ich hoffe dieses Mal nehmen wir dann auch die Limburg-Treppen mit!

Also wenn für Samstag nicht noch ein großartiges Highlight geplant wird, bin ich am Sonntag dabei ... hoffe mein LRS ist bis dahin da. Irgnedwie war mein Pfälzerwald-X zu viel für meine Laufräder (jetzt auch vorne) und für mein linkes Knie  ... zum Glück habe ich ja auch noch das auf der rechten Seite und das linke ist schon fast wieder vollständig nachgewachsen.

So, zurück zum Späm! *RÜLPS*


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Am Sonntag DÜW vollspämmen klingt gut ... ich hoffe dieses Mal nehmen wir dann auch die Limburg-Treppen mit!
> 
> Also wenn für Samstag nicht noch ein großartiges Highlight geplant wird, bin ich am Sonntag dabei ... hoffe mein LRS ist bis dahin da. Irgnedwie war mein Pfälzerwald-X zu viel für meine Laufräder (jetzt auch vorne) und für mein linkes Knie  ... zum Glück habe ich ja auch noch das auf der rechten Seite und das linke ist schon fast wieder vollständig nachgewachsen.
> 
> So, zurück zum Späm! *RÜLPS*



warum machst du deinen lrs kaputt?  so fett siehst du auf den bildern gar net aus...


----------



## Zelle (24. Juli 2008)

Mein Rucksack ist immer voller Späm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (24. Juli 2008)

Also hätten wir für Sonntag schonmal Verstärkung - bring Geld für die Käsespätzle mit, das wird das Highlight der Tour!
Und die Limburg muss auch...endlich mal wieder...

Samstag, 10:00 Uhr - wer hat Interesse?
(Wo wird noch ausdisskutiert...)


----------



## Zelle (24. Juli 2008)

Sind so schlechte Abfahrten geplant oder sind die Käsespätzle so gut?


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Juli 2008)

Die Abfahrten kennst du alle, die Spätzle rocken!


----------



## iTom (24. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Am Sonntag DÜW vollspämmen klingt gut ... ich hoffe dieses Mal nehmen wir dann auch die Limburg-Treppen mit!
> 
> ...*RÜLPS*



Limburg-Treppen = Käse-Treppen


----------



## iTom (24. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also hätten wir für Sonntag schonmal Verstärkung - bring Geld für die *Käse*spätzle mit, das wird das Highlight der Tour!
> Und die Limburg muss auch...endlich mal wieder...
> 
> Samstag, 10:00 Uhr - wer hat Interesse?
> (Wo wird noch ausdisskutiert...)



Hmm, muß wohl so sein


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Juli 2008)

Jepp - alles Käse...willst du dir das auch anschauen?


----------



## Zelle (24. Juli 2008)

Ahh ... wieder viele Späzlekehren  Ich hau ab ... FEIERABEND!


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Juli 2008)

Fauler Hund!


----------



## iTom (24. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jepp - alles Käse...willst du dir das auch anschauen?



Interesse hätte ich schon, ich muß aber auch mal meine 3000HM-Geschichte angehen. Mal durchtesten, ob man das an einem Stück überhaupt fahren kann

Obwohl es sich sehr lecker anhört

Wird aber recht gefährlich werden, wenn die Zelle die Käsespätzle mit Zwiebeln reinhaut...
Das kann auf den Trails, vor allem bergauf, sehr gefährlich werden.
Es wird dann für den Nachfolgenden sowas ähnliches geben, wie die Taucherkrankheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (24. Juli 2008)

Ich seh schon, sein Ruf eilt ihm vorraus 
Also 2000 hm will ich im August auch noch (an einem Tag) machen,
natürlich nicht am Sonntag...


----------



## iTom (24. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, sein Ruf eilt ihm vorraus
> Also 2000 hm will ich im August auch noch (an einem Tag) machen,
> natürlich nicht am Sonntag...



Wessen Ruf? Zelles oder Meinen?

2Thm ist was für


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> hoffe mein LRS ist bis dahin da. Irgnedwie war mein Pfälzerwald-X zu viel für meine Laufräder (jetzt auch vorne)


Hätten wir doch besser nur Waldautobahnen fahren sollen  Mein hinteres LR ist jetzt auch bestellt, dauert aber noch 2 Wochen


----------



## der-tick.de (24. Juli 2008)

@Zimbo: Kannst du mich wegen Samstag auf dem Laufenden halten? Das wäre lieb, je nachdem wie Freitag Abend verläuft würde ich nämlich auch gern mit kommen.


----------



## Zelle (25. Juli 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hätten wir doch besser nur Waldautobahnen fahren sollen  Mein hinteres LR ist jetzt auch bestellt, dauert aber noch 2 Wochen



Nene ... Waldautobahnen mag das Bike gar nicht. Vermutlich hätte dann der Rahmen gebrochen :kotz: ... das wäre noch teurer!


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Nene ... Waldautobahnen mag das Bike gar nicht. Vermutlich hätte dann der Rahmen gebrochen :kotz: ... das wäre noch teurer!



Wann fällst du denn aus dem Bett? Dein Post liegt ja weit vorm aufstehen. 
Musst du um die Zeit immer raus um die Drachen zu füttern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (25. Juli 2008)

Normale Ausschlafzeit


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Beim vorletzten Post war die Zelle noch gar nicht im Bett,
um 7:34 isser wohl gerade erwacht...

...oder er ist wirklich mit dem Fred direkt verkabelt, so dass er auch
im Schlaf spämmen kann (?)


Übrigens:
Samstag - 10:00 - Gimmeldingsbums
Sonntag - 11:00 - Dürkheimerfass


----------



## Zelle (25. Juli 2008)

Moin! 

Warum sollte ich meine Freizeit mit Schlafen vertun, wenn ich genug Zeit auf der Arbeit habe? 

Sonntag bin ich dabei ... Spätzle fressen


----------



## zena (25. Juli 2008)

alles liebe zum geburtstag atomica...ich hoffe du sitzt schon aufm bike und machst die gegend unsicher

wir haben dich alle soooooooooooooooo liiiiiiiiiiiiiiieb


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juli 2008)

Na denn Prost! 
Lass es krachen!    

...aber Schütt net zu viel rein


----------



## Zelle (25. Juli 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















  ... und hör auf den Onkel Zimbo, nicht zu viel kippen:


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juli 2008)

Alles Gute zum 17ten!


----------



## guru39 (25. Juli 2008)

von mir auch allet jute, Atömchen 

@Fluggedöhns,
mach sie nicht älter wie als das sie sein tut 

alla.


----------



## donnersberger (25. Juli 2008)

ei von mir auch alllllllles Guuuude zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juli 2008)

Ich möchte die Glückwunschkette zwar nicht unterbrechen,
aber auf der aktuellen Seite sollten doch nochmal die Wochenend-Pläne stehen:

Samstag - 10:00 - Gimmeldingsbums
Sonntag - 11:00 - Dürkheimerfass


und denn nochmal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (25. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute Atomica!!!!

von Zimbo:
Samstag - 10:00 - Gimmeldingsbums
Sonntag - 11:00 - Dürkheimerfass


----------



## MatschMeister (25. Juli 2008)

der ausländer vom letzten samstag wünscht dem atömchen auch alles gute

MatschMeister


----------



## eL (25. Juli 2008)

watt??????

37

bist du schon?

na dann herzlichen kühlstrumpf.



watt ick noch ma sagen wollte 


Sommerferien!!!!


----------



## Grosser1609 (26. Juli 2008)

joo, dann klomm ich auch mal hinterhergeschlichen:

Alles Guuude

Grüßle,
Martin
*der sich mal wieder auf ne Ausländertour freut*


----------



## atomica (26. Juli 2008)

guten morgen!

vielen lieben dank für eure glückwünsche!
der herr eL wieder besonders charmant - man kennt ihn ja nicht anders


----------



## Quente (26. Juli 2008)

In Gimmeldingen habe ich heute so einige Junge Spritzer getroffen
(mit Absicht).
Aufgrund ihrer Paarungsbereitschaft hat es eine junge Dame vorgezogen mit Ihrem Partner früher loszufahren/ laufen.
Guru am Sportplatz ein Servicbus und du kommst auch mal in die Pfalz. Bis die verdisch sinn.



Aber dann wurden sie auf das Weinbiet gejagt,
weiter zum Lambertskreuz. Zwischendurch trennten sich die Wege der Fahrer um sich später wieder zu treffen.
Deshalb hat man Mobiltelefone erfunden.



Dann hab ich die den Berg runter gejagt, die mußten in den Haarnadelkurfen so stark bremsen dass, das Hinterrad abhob.
Die hatten Glück dass es in Fahrtrichtung wieder Bodenkontakt hatte.
Im Tal lebend angekommen setzte sich die Quente Richtung Heimat ab.
Ein schöner Tag.
Super Team.



Sportlicher Gruß
Quente


----------



## iTom (26. Juli 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> ...
> Sportlicher Gruß
> Quente



Schöne Bilder

Seid ihr diesmal auch wieder den grünen Punkt runtergepfiffen? Toller Weg


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Guru am Sportplatz ein Servicbus und du kommst auch mal in die Pfalz. Bis die verdisch sinn.



Dat versteh isch jetzat awa net


----------



## Quente (26. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dat versteh isch jetzat awa net


 
A bis die alles zammegschraubt hänn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2008)

sin die so lahm


----------



## Quente (26. Juli 2008)

nä, jung halt, jung.


----------



## Zelle (26. Juli 2008)

Von denen habe ich heute auch ein paar Exemplare gesehen, heute auf der seite des pöbelnden Wanderer 

@Tick: Der Drache wusste bis zu Deinem Spruch bei der Abfahrt noch nichts von der Drachenzucht, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, will sie mir gerne dabei helfen


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder
> 
> Seid ihr diesmal auch wieder den grünen Punkt runtergepfiffen? Toller Weg


Ich bin da runter. Aber der Rest glaub ich nicht. 

@Zelle: Gern geschehen! 
Im Ernst - ich hoff das hat dir keine Probleme bereitet.


----------



## Flugrost (27. Juli 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Ein schöner Tag.
> Super Team.
> Sportlicher Gruß
> Quente



Super, dass Du da warst - noch gut vor dem "Unwetter" heimgekommen? 
...ich bin mir sicher!


----------



## Zelle (27. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich bin da runter. Aber der Rest glaub ich nicht.
> 
> @Zelle: Gern geschehen!
> Im Ernst - ich hoff das hat dir keine Probleme bereitet.



Probleme? Früher war die Lösung aller Probleme "Paaranhals". Heute benutze ich Paaranhals damit gar nicht erst Probleme entstehen können ... so kann es gar keine Probleme mit dem Drachen geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (27. Juli 2008)

Guuuuten Morgen !!!!!

Auf zur gemütlichen Tour, mit nicht so vielen Spitzkehren,
mehr so flüssiges fahren .
Gruß den Antis

Quente


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Juli 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Guuuuten Morgen !!!!!
> 
> Auf zur gemütlichen Tour, mit nicht so vielen Spitzkehren,
> mehr so flüssiges fahren .
> ...


Dann hättest du gestern noch das letzte mal Weinbiet mit machen müssen. Da bin ich den grünen Punkt nach Gimmeldingen runter, sprich das was wir zu Anfang hoch sind. Das ist ne flüssige Heitzerabfahrt... 

Ich bin dann mal in Beerfelden - Bike parken.

@Drachenzüchter, das war mal ernst gemeint, aber nachdem du das schon wieder ins Lächerliche ziehst scheints wirklich keine Probleme gegeben zu haben. Dann grüß mir mal Bambi ganz lieb!


----------



## Zelle (27. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Dann hättest du gestern noch das letzte mal Weinbiet mit machen müssen. Da bin ich den grünen Punkt nach Gimmeldingen runter, sprich das was wir zu Anfang hoch sind. Das ist ne flüssige Heitzerabfahrt...
> 
> Ich bin dann mal in Beerfelden - Bike parken.
> 
> @Drachenzüchter, das war mal ernst gemeint, aber nachdem du das schon wieder ins Lächerliche ziehst scheints wirklich keine Probleme gegeben zu haben. Dann grüß mir mal Bambi ganz lieb!



Wieso denn ins Lächerliche ... ich meine das doch auch ernst!


----------



## Levty (27. Juli 2008)

So, genug! Ich bin wieder da! Und zum Biken bereit: Schule vorbei, habe viel Zeit und Lust!

Schöne Grüße aus Lloret - mehr als nur eine Partystadt:




Und wer ist hier aus KA? Ab Oktober bin ich euer Nachbar, vll sogar in euren Vorlesungen


----------



## Zelle (27. Juli 2008)

Schöne Tour heute ... und zuhause hat der Nachtisch auf mich gewartet 






... so sieht es aus, wenn ihr einen Drachen aus meiner Zucht kauft!


----------



## Quente (27. Juli 2008)

Wieso Drachen kaufen? Das fehlende Stück Kuchen hab ich gegessen als du auf Tour warst.


----------



## Zelle (27. Juli 2008)

Dann bist Du also der "Oma" vom Drachen ...


----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Morgen ist bald Wochenende


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ab Oktober bin ich euer Nachbar, vll sogar in euren Vorlesungen


Frag mal den Knofi, der hält glaub ein paar Vorlesungen, ob der allerdings auf so Frischlinge losgelassen wird ...


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> ...
> Und wer ist hier aus KA? Ab Oktober bin ich euer Nachbar, vll sogar in euren Vorlesungen


Ich werde voraussichtlich ab September in KA arbeiten. Dann werde ich da auch hin ziehen. 
Fusionrider fängt dort auch an zu studieren, Till ist schon seit nem Jahr dort.


Edit: Und Dave wohnt da auch irgendwo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)

In ?


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> In ?



Lass die Doppelpunkte weg, dann stimmts wieder...


----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)

Welche Doppelpunkte meinst Du denn? ::


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2008)

In : k a : ? hattest du geschrieben (ohne die Leerzeichen)
Und wenn du die Doppelpunkte weg läßt, steht da nur "In KA?" und ja das ist richtig.


----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)

Ich habe k a geschrieben, ohne Leerzeichen. Wenn ich  ohne Leerzeichen schreibe kommt das raus. Wenn ich mit Doppelpunkten schreibe dann sieht das so aus ::

Genau wie wenn ich d e m - t i c k zusammenschreibe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... siehste!


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich habe k a geschrieben, ohne Leerzeichen. Wenn ich  ohne Leerzeichen schreibe kommt das raus. Wenn ich mit Doppelpunkten schreibe dann sieht das so aus ::
> 
> Genau wie wenn ich d e m - t i c k zusammenschreibe
> 
> ...


Ach so... den Plugin Benutzt du...


----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)

Deine Version wohl noch nicht kompatibel was?


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Deine Version wohl noch nicht kompatibel was?


Also Tagsüber brauch ich normalerweise keine Plugins... Die kommen erst Abends bei den Drachen zum Einsatz.


----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)

Ach so meinst Du das. Verstehe. Also so gesehen brauche ich gar keine PlugIns ... wenn dann bin ich derjenige, der reinstöpselt  ... aber jedem das Seine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ach so meinst Du das. Verstehe. Also so gesehen brauche ich gar keine PlugIns ... wenn dann bin ich derjenige, der reinstöpselt  ... aber jedem das Seine!


Des ist klar... [Zensiert]...


----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)




----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


>


Du hast recht, das ist zu hart für die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)

[Zensiert]


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> [Zensiert]


[Zensiert] 
[Zensiert] 
[Zensiert]
[Zensiert]
[Zensiert]


----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (28. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ach so meinst Du das. Verstehe. Also so gesehen brauche ich gar keine PlugIns ... wenn dann bin ich derjenige, der *reinstöpselt * ... aber jedem das Seine!



ist das dann nicht eigentlich ein plug der in ist?


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ist das dann nicht eigentlich ein plug der in ist?


Das hatten wir alles schon ausdiskutiert. Siehe [Zensiert]...


----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)

Eine gescheite Diskussion wird mit der Flex geführt!


----------



## face-to-ground (28. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Das hatten wir alles schon ausdiskutiert. Siehe [Zensiert]...



ahso. naja...tut mir ja furchtbar leid, aber ich lese hier immer nur [Zensiert] und in folge dessen weiß ich natürlich nicht, was mit [Zensiert] gemeint sein könnte. etwa [Zensiert]? oder ist es gar etwa [Zensiert]? 

edith:

der zelle spricht die sprache, welche ich auch verstehe!! sag das doch gleich...


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin ja eher für n Baseballschläger, oder Schnellfeuerwaffen.


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Juli 2008)

Diese Jugend von heut - nur Sauereien, Gewalt und [Zensiert] im Kopf,
höchstens vielleicht mal noch [Zensiert], aber das ist ja normal.


----------



## Zelle (28. Juli 2008)

Ich habe eigentlich nur Gewalt im Kopf. Mit der Flex voll durch die Wanderer und sowas


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich nur Gewalt im Kopf. Mit der Flex voll durch die Wanderer und sowas


Und mit der Flex die Drachen hauen, oder? Paaranhals sag ich da nur...


----------



## Quente (28. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Diese Jugend von heut - nur Sauereien, Gewalt und [Zensiert] im Kopf,
> höchstens vielleicht mal noch [Zensiert], aber das ist ja normal.


 
Zur Jugend zählst ja noch Du,
was jünger ist fällt unter [Zensiert].


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Juli 2008)

Also alt bin ich nicht, aber Jugend ist [Zensiert]
Na, ist doch eh alles [Zensiert] und ich hab jetzt Feierabend...
Ich wünsch euch allen auch einen [Zensiert] Feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (28. Juli 2008)

@levty:
bist herzlich willkommen...
brauchst ne HiWi-Stelle...?


----------



## iTom (28. Juli 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> @levty:
> bist herzlich willkommen...
> brauchst ne HiWi-Stelle...?



Besteht die Visumpflicht nicht mehr?


----------



## Levty (28. Juli 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> @levty:
> bist herzlich willkommen...
> brauchst ne HiWi-Stelle...?


Super 
Meines Wissens nach braucht man für meinen Studiengang kein Praktikum - erstmal brauch ich n Platz in einer WG oder so... Am besten einer BikerWG, damit die auch Verständnis haben


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Super
> Meines Wissens nach braucht man für meinen Studiengang kein Praktikum - erstmal brauch ich n Platz in einer WG oder so... Am besten einer BikerWG, damit die auch Verständnis haben


Schreib mal den Fusionrider an. Ansonsten, vieleicht vermiete ich ja unter, wenn ich ne Wohnung gefunden hab.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ist das dann nicht eigentlich ein plug der in ist?


Im Prinzip schon. Muss ja eine Art Plug sein, mit der das Weib an den Hauptrechner angeschlossen wird 




Levty schrieb:


> erstmal brauch ich n Platz in einer WG oder so... Am besten einer BikerWG, damit die auch Verständnis haben


Wenn du das schon ein paar Monate früher gewusst hättest, hätte ich da jemand gewusst...


----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen!

bald ist 
*WOCHENENDE!*


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> bald ist
> *WOCHENENDE!*


Nur noch 2,5 Tage arbeiten... Juhu!


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juli 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon. Muss ja eine Art Plug sein, mit der das Weib an den Hauptrechner angeschlossen wird


Du weißt schon, dass der Hauptrechner ausfällt, wenn der Plug benutzt wird, oder?


----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2008)

Gleich ist ja auch schon *FEIERABEND!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Gleich ist ja auch schon *FEIERABEND!*


ich bin schon seit 2 Stun den am Arbeiten, da muss sich der Feierabend auch schon ganz in der nähe aufhalten.


----------



## Flugrost (29. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ...ich bin schon seit 2 Stun den am Arbeiten...



Mütze/Glatze?


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Mütze/Glatze?


Wat? Wie?


----------



## JeTho (29. Juli 2008)

Jetzt habt ihr den Zimbo so weit bekommen, dass er alleine Fahrrad fahren geht.

@zimbo: 19:30 Konrad-Adenauer-Brücke  


Gruß   Thorsten


----------



## THBiker (29. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ich bin schon seit 2 Stun den am Arbeiten, da muss sich der Feierabend auch schon ganz in der nähe aufhalten.



ich glaub ich hab ihn schon ganz in der Nähe gesehen 







hier ist er


----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr den Zimbo so weit bekommen, dass er alleine Fahrrad fahren geht.



Vielleicht haben wir ihn auch nur verwirrt mit dem ganzen Wochenende-Gelaber, dass er nun nicht arbeiten gegangen ist und sich wundert dass keiner Zeit hat 

Zimbo, *bald *ist *Wochenende*!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juli 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr den Zimbo so weit bekommen, dass er alleine Fahrrad fahren geht.
> 
> @zimbo: 19:30 Konrad-Adenauer-Brücke
> 
> ...



Ich hab dich nicht gesehen...da kam ich gerade von meinem Nebenjob;
zwei Mal Feierabend an einem Tag 
Und überhaupt, viele Menschen wären froh, sie hätten einen Job,
ich habe sogar zwei - das ist die neue Dekadenz der Inflationsära 

Warst du per Pedes oder per Bike unterwegs?


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juli 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Und wer ist hier aus KA? Ab Oktober bin ich euer Nachbar, vll sogar in euren Vorlesungen


oje, armes karlsruhe.

ich sehe schon die erste vorlesung. überfüllter höhrsaal, 300 leute, die ungläubig glotzen, nur einer ist dabei, der schon in der ersten vorlesung meint, den prof 5x verbessern zu müssen.....  





Levty schrieb:


> erstmal brauch ich n Platz in einer WG oder so... Am besten einer BikerWG, damit die auch Verständnis haben


ich wünsche dir ne  frauen/lesben wg!  



ach ja, nachträglich noch alles gute für atomica zum geburtstag!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass der Hauptrechner ausfällt, wenn der Plug benutzt wird, oder?


Du meinst, weil der Strom nicht für Prozessor UND Datenübertragung reicht? Das passiert nur bei Leuten mit zu wenig Saft aufm Akku


----------



## der-tick.de (29. Juli 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du meinst, weil der Strom nicht für Prozessor UND Datenübertragung reicht? Das passiert nur bei Leuten mit zu wenig Saft aufm Akku


Oder bei Leuten die einfach ne viel zu große Datenleitung haben!


----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2008)

LIEBER DUMM FlCKT GUT FlCKT GUT ALS SCHLECHT GEFlCKT ... oder wie war das?


----------



## Levty (29. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich wünsche dir ne  frauen/lesben wg!


Ich insgeheim auch


----------



## JeTho (29. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich hab dich nicht gesehen...da kam ich gerade von meinem Nebenjob;
> zwei Mal Feierabend an einem Tag
> Und überhaupt, viele Menschen wären froh, sie hätten einen Job,
> ich habe sogar zwei - das ist die neue Dekadenz der Inflationsära
> ...



Mit dem Automobil.
Ich kam grad vom afterworkshoping und hatte jede Menge Wasser an Bord von dem ich dir gerne eins abgegeben hätte (Sah so aus als ob du gerne was zu trinken gehabt hättest). Aber da läßt sich schlecht halten.

Gruß    Thorsten


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juli 2008)

Ja, mit Vollgas und DH-Reifen die Brücke hoch bei Gegenwind, das hat schon was...
Aber ich mach das immer so und ne gute halbe Stunde geht auch mal ohne Wasser, trotzdem Danke für's Angebot.


----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte Dich versucht mit ner Flasche Wasser abzuwerfen ... Mountainbiker gehören in den Wald, genau wie Bären!


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juli 2008)

Na warte, du Unhold - wenn ich dich mal wieder beim Wandern erwische,
isch fahr disch platt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2008)

Dann weiche ich aus und schmeiße Dir den Drachen vors Bike, denn mal sehen wie gut Du drüber oder drumherum trialen kannst!


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juli 2008)

Na, den pack ich einfach ein und nehm ihn mit, dann brauchst du mir keinen mehr zu züchten - wieder Geld gespart...


----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie habe ich mich an den Drachen aber schon so gewöhnt ... Nicht dass ich in irgendeiner Form eine emotionale Bindung zu ihm hätte. Schließlich funktionieren alle Frauen gleich gut, mitdenken sollte man im Keim ersticken, dafür sind Frauen einfach nicht gemacht ... etc..


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juli 2008)

Ach mit Drachen meintest du bisher immer Frauen...


Jetzt wird mir einiges klar...Moment mal, du schlägst deine Frau?


----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ach mit Drachen meintest du bisher immer Frauen...
> 
> 
> Jetzt wird mir einiges klar...Moment mal, du schlägst deine Frau?



 

In letzter Zeit schlage ich sie sehr wenig, denn mittlerweile braucht sie kaum noch schläge, da sie nun weiß wie sie zu funktionieren hat. Nur wenn sie was neues lernen muss, dann müssen natürlich wieder Schläge her. Meistens reichen aber paaranhals


----------



## Bogie (29. Juli 2008)

Hi, zur Abwechslung mal wieder was übers Biken:

Zieht euch auf jeden Fall das Video von Greg Minaar rein, das sie auf der News-Seite online gestellt haben............ ABSOLUTER WAHNSINN


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Oder bei Leuten die einfach ne viel zu große Datenleitung haben!



ne datenleitung kann nie groß genug sein! 

edith: also bogie! könntest du bitte aufhören zu spämmen?


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juli 2008)

n spämfilter über diesen fred jagen und es bleibt nix mehr übrig....


----------



## strandi (29. Juli 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> Hi, zur Abwechslung mal wieder was übers Biken:
> 
> Zieht euch auf jeden Fall das Video von Greg Minaar rein, das sie auf der News-Seite online gestellt haben............ ABSOLUTER WAHNSINN



schönes video und nette strecke...schön flowig...so mag ich das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juli 2008)

offtopic:

ich finde, das sollten wir hier auch mal in der gegend veranstalten:

http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-33568.html

irgendwo auf ner rheinbrücke: schwaben vermöbeln die pfälzer!


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Juli 2008)

da brauchen die schwaben aber noch reichlich verstärkung, wenn sie das unbeschadet überstehen wollen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> irgendwo auf ner rheinbrücke: schwaben vermöbeln die pfälzer!


Wie sichs ghert!  Ole rot-weiß, so laaft die Gschicht!!


----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> da brauchen die schwaben aber noch reichlich verstärkung, wenn sie das unbeschadet überstehen wollen.



Schwaben ... das sind doch so welche wie diese Saarländer oder?


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Juli 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie sichs ghert!  Ole rot-weiß, so laaft die Gschicht!!



lol! klassiker. 

@zelle: fast - saarlänner sin schlimmer


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> @zelle: fast - saarlänner sin schlimmer


Jepp, das liegt daran, dass bei denen Inzucht wesentlich verbreiteter ist *duck und wech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (29. Juli 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Mütze/Glatze?



Muaahh


----------



## iTom (29. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> da brauchen die schwaben aber noch reichlich verstärkung, wenn sie das unbeschadet überstehen wollen.



Diese Schlacht würdet ihr nie und nimmer Zustande bekommen, da die Schwaben eher alles vorher wegfressen (obwohl bereits verdorben), als es Anderen zuzuwerfen...


----------



## iTom (29. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich mich an den Drachen aber schon so gewöhnt ... Nicht dass ich in irgendeiner Form eine emotionale Bindung zu ihm hätte. Schließlich funktionieren alle Frauen gleich gut, mitdenken sollte man im Keim ersticken, dafür sind Frauen einfach nicht gemacht ... etc..



Es wäre aber mal ne andere Idee, den Paaranhals-Drachen mit auf Gimmelgedöns mitzunehmen, da der Wegzehr (Käse-irgendwas-Kuchen) sehr lecker ausgesehen hat. Ich hätte den am Sonntag nach meiner 110km-Tour vermutl. mitsammt dem Kuchengestell weggefressen und der Papierunterlage.


----------



## Zelle (29. Juli 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Es wäre aber mal ne andere Idee, den Paaranhals-Drachen mit auf Gimmelgedöns mitzunehmen, da der Wegzehr (Käse-irgendwas-Kuchen) sehr lecker ausgesehen hat. Ich hätte den am Sonntag nach meiner 110km-Tour vermutl. mitsammt dem Kuchengestell weggefressen und der Papierunterlage.



 ... das ist kein Problem. Sie kann auch viele andere leckere Kuchen, je nach dem was ich ihr sage was sie machen soll. Zur Not gibt es paaranhals und dann kommt der Kuchen. Also, wenn sie mal mitkommen soll (inkl. Kuchen), dann muss Du ihr vorher ein Bike kaufen ... natürlich werde ich es prüfen ob es würdig ist!


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juli 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> da brauchen die schwaben aber noch reichlich verstärkung, wenn sie das unbeschadet überstehen wollen.



sooooo? wie du hier schon siehst, gehen da zuerst die pfälzer auf die saarländer los und dann auf die kurpfälzer. mit dem traurigen rest, der dann noch übrig bleibt,  werden die schwaben locker fertig!


----------



## guru39 (29. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> sooooo? wie du hier schon siehst, gehen da zuerst die pfälzer auf die saarländer los und dann auf die kurpfälzer. mit dem traurigen rest, der dann noch übrig bleibt,  werden die schwaben locker fertig!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> sooooo? wie du hier schon siehst, gehen da zuerst die pfälzer auf die saarländer los und dann auf die kurpfälzer. mit dem traurigen rest, der dann noch übrig bleibt,  werden die schwaben locker fertig!


Die Schwoobe kennet doch goornix, nedemo hochdeitsch!


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Juli 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> sooooo? wie du hier schon siehst, gehen da zuerst die pfälzer auf die saarländer los und dann auf die kurpfälzer. mit dem traurigen rest, der dann noch übrig bleibt,  werden die schwaben locker fertig!



hmm...ja - das glaube ich auch, daß die schwaben mit dem traurigen rest, der von den saarländern und kurpfälzern übrig bleibt, locker fertig werden


----------



## guru39 (29. Juli 2008)




----------



## Zelle (30. Juli 2008)

Es kommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (30. Juli 2008)

Es kommt immer näher ...


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Juli 2008)

Es ist schon fast da...


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Juli 2008)

was? späm ist wieder kurz vor dem erscheinen?


----------



## Zelle (30. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Es ist schon fast da...


Wären wir im flachen Norden, könnten wir es schon sehen, weil keine Berge die Sicht versperren. Aber was soll man mit einem Wochenende ohne Berge? 




face-to-ground schrieb:


> was? späm ist wieder kurz vor dem erscheinen?


Späm ist immer überall


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juli 2008)

http://www.zuckerarsch.org/board/images/smilies/anbet.gif
[/IMG :anbet
 [IMG]http://www.gusanero.com/images/smilies
/anbet.gif[/IMG[IMG]http://smilies.myioff.net/anbet2.gif[/IMG
[IMG]http://stahly.st.funpic.de/wp-images/smilies/anbet.gif[/IMG 
[IMG]http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/images/smilies/spam.gif[/IMG 
[IMG]http://www.halleforum.de/images/forum/smilies/anbet.gif[/IMG 
[IMG]http://www.halleforum.de/images/forum/smilies/anbet.gif[/IMG 
[IMG]http://www.puntogt.info/wbb23/images/smilies/anbet.gif[/IMG 
[IMG]http://www.halleforum.de/images/forum/smilies/anbet.gif[/IMG

ein lob für diese smiley- sammlung! :daumen:


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juli 2008)

Bin wieder da, kann mir mal jemand ne zusammenfassung der letzten 24 Stunden geben? Ist außer das?


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Juli 2008)

nicht ganz....aber hier, für dich habe ich mir die mühe gemacht und mal zusammengefasst:


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juli 2008)

Super! Danke! Hätte ich mir fast schon so gedacht!


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juli 2008)

@tick: nachhilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (30. Juli 2008)

Suche nach "Anti Winterpokalfred"


----------



## iTom (30. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Suche nach "Anti Winterpokalfred"



Zimbo vor Zelle


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juli 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Suche nach "Anti Winterpokalfred"





wie gut, das ich da nich aufgelistet bin, mit den typen möchte ich nicht in zusammenhang gebracht werden!


----------



## face-to-ground (30. Juli 2008)

OMG! mein benutzerbild ist da auch dabei....


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juli 2008)

lev  deine sauftouren haben es bis auf spiegelonline gebracht:

http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/leben/0,1518,568100,00.html


----------



## Levty (31. Juli 2008)

Ogott, als ich den Artikel geöffnet habe und das "Julian, 19, feiert in Lloret" gelesen habe war ich echt geschockt.
Einer von uns, der Julian, 19, ist an einem Abend neben dem Klo aufgewacht, nachdem wir eine Kneipe abgerissen haben - immerhin nicht der Julian, zum Glück 

Aber ja, so wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (31. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, dann ist bald *Wochenende*!


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Juli 2008)

@Zelle: Verschon uns doch mit den Bildern deiner Schwester... bitte bitte... 

Samstag wieder Gimmeldingens ab 10.00 Uhr?


----------



## Zelle (31. Juli 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Zelle: Verschon uns doch mit den Bildern deiner Schwester... bitte bitte...

































der-tick.de schrieb:


> Samstag wieder Gimmeldingens ab 10.00 Uhr?


Gute Frage ... vielleicht hat Zimbo seine größenwahnsinnigen Pläne von Sonntag auch noch beibehalten  ... Zimbo?


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Juli 2008)

*augenkrebs*


----------



## Zelle (31. Juli 2008)




----------



## el Zimbo (31. Juli 2008)

Wegen Samstag...ich bin so unentschlossen...
Hätte noch jemand Lust, sich mit mir zum Orensfelsen zu quälen?
Es würde dann halt schon um neun (!) losgehen, um zwei Pausen zu ermöglichen.
Wetter soll gut sein, vor allem nicht zu warm.

Wenn nicht, dann werden's auf jeden Fall vier Berge!


----------



## Zelle (31. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


>







el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wegen Samstag...ich bin so unentschlossen...
> Hätte noch jemand Lust, sich mit mir zum Orensfelsen zu quälen?
> Es würde dann halt schon um neun (!) losgehen, um zwei Pausen zu ermöglichen.
> Wetter soll gut sein, vor allem nicht zu warm.
> ...



Also ich wäre dabei


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Juli 2008)

Also den Augenkrebs hammer hier schonmal gesehen,
so wie alle fetten Ladys da oben, so langsam gehen uns wohl die Ideen aus...

*Herr Flugrost, bitte melden!*
(wesche Samsdach)


----------



## Zelle (31. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> (...) so langsam gehen uns wohl die Ideen aus...


Das ist doch das schöne am Späm, man braucht keine neuen Ideen! 

Was ist mit Frau Bogner am Samstag?


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Juli 2008)

Samstag ist Lac Blanc angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (31. Juli 2008)

Na dann polier du mal den Lack blank.

Fräulein Bogner hat doch am Sonntag schon gejammert...
Herr Flugrost weißnochnichtwegenauswärtsarbeitenundamfreitagabendvielleichtspätheimkommen.

Mal schauen wer sich noch meldet...
(Info: Orensfels = schöne Trails + schöne Landschaft + gute 1700hm + steile Anstiege)


----------



## Zelle (31. Juli 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na dann polier du mal den Lack blank.
> 
> Fräulein Bogner hat doch am Sonntag schon gejammert...
> Herr Flugrost weißnochnichtwegenauswärtsarbeitenundamfreitagabendvielleichtspätheimkommen.
> ...



Was ist da bloß los  Alle am Jammern? Herr Flugrost ... ? Herr? So wie der schon wieder jammert kann er sich ja gleich einen Rock anziehen. Und Frau Bogner  ... wo bin ich hier bloß gelandet? Oder liegt es am Alter?


----------



## Flugrost (31. Juli 2008)

Paaranhals? Ich trage keine Röcke. Was ist "jammern"?


----------



## Zelle (31. Juli 2008)

Schön, dann biste Samstag ja dabei


----------



## Flugrost (31. Juli 2008)

`scheinst dich wohl auf ein stinkiges Mufflon mit `nem Hecht ausm Hals nach drei Stunden Schlaf und mieser Laune noch zu freuen? Bist Du noch ... nein, Du bist nicht mehr zu retten - gut so, weiter so


----------



## Zelle (31. Juli 2008)

Ich will Dich einfach leiden sehen! 

... außerdem muss ich Dir meinen weißen :kotz: Nope 911er zeigen


----------



## Flugrost (31. Juli 2008)

Ich werd dich einfach leiden lassen - Lösung der Probleme, die nicht wirklich welche sind. 
Die weißen Nopes kannste zum testen direkt an mich durchreichen. Du bekommst `türlich einen ausführlichen Testbericht. Ehrensache.


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

paaranhals?


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

So, ausgeschlafen ... wie sieht's aus mit morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (1. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> So, ausgeschlafen ... wie sieht's aus mit morgen?


Treffen 9 Uhr bei Paul vor der Tür.


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

Wo wohnt der?


----------



## der-tick.de (1. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wo wohnt der?


Der wohnt noch bei seiner Mutter.


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

Wer?


----------



## der-tick.de (1. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wer?


Paul


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

Den meinte ich aber nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (1. August 2008)

Wen dann?


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

Der, der wissen will, was *Du *morgen machst!


----------



## der-tick.de (1. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Der, der wissen will, was *Du *morgen machst!


Die Powerzelle?


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

Wann?


----------



## der-tick.de (1. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wann?


Am St. Nimmerleinstag.


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

Na da bin ich aber froh.


----------



## der-tick.de (1. August 2008)

Wieso?


----------



## Levty (1. August 2008)

Omg...


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

grün


----------



## der-tick.de (1. August 2008)

NEIN! 
Blau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (1. August 2008)

> Omg...



uuuuh, ich dachte schon, ich bin hier alleine


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> uuuuh, ich dachte schon, ich bin hier alleine



Könnt ihr mal aufhören den Fred vollzuspämmen?


----------



## el Zimbo (1. August 2008)

WIR treffen uns übrigens auch um neun - ich glaube das wollte die Zelle wissen...


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

Also steht die Sache mit den Ohren jetzt? Gut! Wo war da nochmal der Treffpunkt ... war das nicht der Ort mit den 10.000 Umleitungen? Soll ich Dich mitnehmen ... kann ja einen Schlenker über LU machen (ich werde mit dem Auto anreisen )


----------



## face-to-ground (1. August 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> uuuuh, ich dachte schon, ich bin hier alleine



das heißt 'schnauze, lev'

übrigens hatten wir das schon ne ganze weile nicht mehr....


----------



## guru39 (1. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Also steht die Sache mit den Ohren jetzt? Gut! Wo war da nochmal der Treffpunkt ... war das nicht der Ort mit den 10.000 Umleitungen? Soll ich Dich mitnehmen ... kann ja einen Schlenker über LU machen (ich werde mit dem Auto anreisen )



wieso.


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

Weil der Drache das Auto braucht!


----------



## el Zimbo (1. August 2008)

Die Umleitungen dürften mittlerweile der Vergangenheit angehören...
Könntest mich (gerne) bei Maudach, nahe der B9 abholen (?)


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

Kein Problem, fahre ich ja fast dran vorbei. Wo genau und wann? Am einfachsten ist es mit Straße und Hausnummer oder irgendwas Navi-Kompatibles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (1. August 2008)

...fährst du B9 runter Richtung Maudach und beim ersten Gemüsehändler rechts rein,
ich komm dir entgegen - 8:20 Uhr?


----------



## Zelle (1. August 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...fährst du B9 runter Richtung Maudach und beim ersten Gemüsehändler rechts rein,
> ich komm dir entgegen - 8:20 Uhr?



Du alter Ex-Vegetarier ... immer diese Gemüsehändler als Orientierungspunkte 

8:20 Uhr passt 

Ich hoffe ich kann gleich Feierabend machen und sage schonmal tschüss bis morgen!


----------



## el Zimbo (1. August 2008)

Adios Muchacho!


----------



## Quente (2. August 2008)

Hallo Zelle, ich glaube Du hasst die Tür zur Drachenzucht vergessen abzuschliessen. Heute war der ganze PW voll mit kleinen 






und grossen Drachen (duddefliecher).


----------



## Zelle (2. August 2008)

... habe sie alle in meinen Rucksack gestelckt und zurück in die Zucht gebracht. Nächstes Mal ist der Wald also wieder sauber, abgesehen vom Späm auf den Trails, auf denen wir vorher gefahren sind


----------



## Quente (2. August 2008)

Einen hab ich mir ausgeliehen, meine Fenster sollten mal wieder geputzt werden.








Kleine Fenster - Kleiner Drache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (3. August 2008)

Und ich habe Dinge gesehen, die ihr Menschen niemals glauben werdet: Kühe fuhren mit dem Drahtesel durch den Wald. Eine Kuh hatte sogar eine Ente dabei. Das erinnert mich an die Fische auf dem Baum ...

Sitzen zwei Fische auf einem Baum; da fliegt ein Pferd vorbei. Sagt der eine Fisch zum anderen: "Sachen gibt's".


----------



## Quente (3. August 2008)

War diese Kuh etwa eine Qu und hatte zur Ente noch einen Steppenwolf dabei?


----------



## Zelle (3. August 2008)

Dieser Esel hatte sich als ein solcher verkleidet


----------



## Quente (3. August 2008)

Vielleicht war es eine von den seltenen muuuuhtierten Elwedritsche.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. August 2008)

Also ich hab am WE nur Dave und Harry getroffen.


----------



## Zelle (4. August 2008)




----------



## el Zimbo (4. August 2008)




----------



## Zelle (4. August 2008)




----------



## pfalz (4. August 2008)




----------



## JeTho (5. August 2008)

Ich habe Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (5. August 2008)

hallo freunde, ich habs überlebt, 2 guidelinen gegen 17 typen
die mehrheit war leicht umgänglich, einige gäste bissi schwierig...aber das ist normal.
die strecke fiel mir diesmal leichter, weil die knackpunkte schon bekannt waren, das wetter war erste sahne. gelegentlich gewitterstimmung aber kein regen. das bike hat es auch gut überstanden, beim nächsten mal tausche ich die nobbys gegen fat-alberts und wahrsch. auch ein vro-lenker.
das problem ist mal wieder sich an das schnelle rhytmus der arbeitswelt zu gewöhnen...ich freu mich schon aufs nächste mal...

bis bald...
10a
ps: wusstet ihr dass muddbunny auf östereichisch gatschhaasl heißt? alpencross bildet


----------



## Zelle (5. August 2008)

Wie sieht's aus mit dem AWP-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n?

Hatten vor einiger Zeit den 09.08. anvisiert ... oder eine Woche später?

PS: Das Bild stellt eine Grille dar ... für die, mit den vielen Hirnrissen.


----------



## face-to-ground (5. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus mit dem AWP-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was isn des aufm bild?


----------



## der-tick.de (5. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> was isn des aufm bild?


Ein Blumentopf mit einer Styroporkugel drauf und ein paar Drähten und viel Farbe.


----------



## Zelle (5. August 2008)

Genau, also wie sieht es aus mit dem "AWP-Blumentopf mit einer Styroporkugel drauf und ein paar Drähten und viel Farben"?


----------



## easymtbiker (5. August 2008)

AWP- Blumentopf-Styroporkugel-Drahtfarbe ?    
wird das der pünktlichkeits- preis für die leute, die pünktlich um 10 im gimmeldingen stehen? 


@ gatschhaasl: freut mich, wenn dir das guiden so viel spass gemacht hat! ich hoffe nur, das du auch mit bezahlung usw. besser erfahrungen machst wie ich...
tja, ist schon schwer nach 7 tagen alpenluft wieder in der praxis zu sein.

was für ne strecke seid ihr gefahren? bei mir hätten es auch rr getan, so viel asphalt und schotter....


----------



## Zelle (5. August 2008)

Ja, ist der erste Preis. Trostpreise werden sein: Sau*BAR* und Schweine*gel*ee


----------



## zena (5. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @ gatschhaasl: freut mich, wenn dir das guiden so viel spass gemacht hat! ich hoffe nur, das du auch mit bezahlung usw. besser erfahrungen machst wie ich...
> tja, ist schon schwer nach 7 tagen alpenluft wieder in der praxis zu sein.
> 
> was für ne strecke seid ihr gefahren? bei mir hätten es auch rr getan, so viel asphalt und schotter....



die Ostroute über Pfitscher, Pfunderer, Würzjoch, Brogles, St-Ulrich, Seiseralm, Plattkofel, Val Duron, Karerpass, Jochgrim, Trudenerhorn, Passo Cimirlo, Monte Velo...

also bei uns war nix mit rr-fahren. viel schotter, bissi schieben, tragen und paar richtig geile trails. bei der kondi, fahrtechnik und materialausrüstung klafften die fronten weit auseinander...touris eben


----------



## zena (5. August 2008)

9.8 grillparty find ich 
meine mama hat da geburtstag, ich muss einen ausweg finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (5. August 2008)

Grillparty am 9.8. klingt auch für mich gut... Gibt zwar gerade noch zwei alternativen, sind aber beide unwahrscheinlich (Streetparade / Bikepaerk Hahnenklee).


----------



## Zelle (5. August 2008)

zena schrieb:


> 9.8 grillparty find ich
> meine mama hat da geburtstag, ich muss einen ausweg finden


Du meinst, so kurzfristig kannst Du für Deinen Mutter keine Party auf die Beine stellen ... na, ob sie sich zwischen all dem Späm wohlfühlen wird? 



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Grillparty am 9.8. klingt auch für mich gut... Gibt zwar gerade noch zwei alternativen, sind aber beide unwahrscheinlich ...


unwahrscheinlich uninteressant im Gegensatz zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und


----------



## Don Stefano (5. August 2008)

Gibt's schon eine Agenda fürs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n?


----------



## el Zimbo (5. August 2008)

Na erstma stehen die 2000hm am Samstag an, weiß nicht ob das mit den




dann noch was wird - oder doch erst nächste Woche...???


----------



## Don Stefano (5. August 2008)

Können wir auch am Sonntag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n?


----------



## el Zimbo (5. August 2008)

...das ist ja witzlos, es war ja gedacht, dass wir beim Grillen auch ordentlich 
Das geht am Sonntag nicht - außer jemand fährt mich nach Hause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (5. August 2008)

Wo wollen wir den Grillen? In Gimmeldingen am Sportplatz? 
Je nachdem könnte ich den Zimbo auch heim fahren. 
Ich wäre natürlich für das Grillen an der Kolpinghütte Hoheberg oder Kaltenbrunnel.


----------



## Zelle (5. August 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...das ist ja witzlos, es war ja gedacht, dass wir beim Grillen auch ordentlich
> Das geht am Sonntag nicht - außer jemand fährt mich nach Hause...



Der Drache fliegt uns heim ... keine Thema  Hat auch schon die Info in Kombination mit paaranhals bekommen!

Ich denke, nach 2000hm ist der Schweinefleischspiegel auf jeden Fall sehr niedrig und muss aufgestockt werden. Wer die 2.000hm nicht komplett mitfahren will, der kann früher aussteigen und den Grill anschmeißen. Vorher nach Hause fahren und duschen ist sowieso un


----------



## Quente (5. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> und duschen


 

Ist denn schon wieder Weihnachten?


----------



## der-tick.de (5. August 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Ist denn schon wieder Weihnachten?


Also ich mach das immer zur SommerSonnenWende in einem kristallblauen Bergsee im Harz.


----------



## Zelle (5. August 2008)

Komisch, ich habe noch nie von irgendwelchen Umweltkatastrophen in dem Gebiet gehört!


----------



## der-tick.de (5. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Komisch, ich habe noch nie von irgendwelchen Umweltkatastrophen in dem Gebiet gehört!


Meinst du wie das Elbe Hochwasser 2002 entstand... da hab ich mla wieder zu heftig geplanscht.


----------



## Zelle (5. August 2008)

Wenn das Abwasser so verseucht ist, wie Du stinkst, sind daran wohl eher die Dinosaurier ausgestorben!


----------



## der-tick.de (5. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wenn das Abwasser so verseucht ist, wie Du stinkst, sind daran wohl eher die Dinosaurier ausgestorben!


Du weißt schon, dass das bis ebend gerade noch Spaß war. Jetzt hast die Grenze überschritten.


----------



## iTom (5. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Meinst du wie das Elbe Hochwasser 2002 entstand... da hab ich mla wieder zu heftig geplanscht.



War das der erste Badetag nach der Maueröffnung?


----------



## iTom (5. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wo wollen wir den Grillen? In Gimmeldingen am Sportplatz?
> Je nachdem könnte ich den Zimbo auch heim fahren.
> Ich wäre natürlich für das Grillen an der Kolpinghütte Hoheberg oder Kaltenbrunnel.



Da werdet ihr aber nicht ganz alleine sein. Nehmt genügen Schnitzel mit, dass die da auch satt werden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (5. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass das bis ebend gerade noch Spaß war. Jetzt hast die Grenze überschritten.



Nein, ich wusste nicht dass es nur Spaß war!


----------



## easymtbiker (5. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wenn das Abwasser so verseucht ist, wie Du stinkst, sind daran wohl eher die Dinosaurier ausgestorben!


Tobsn!!   im vergleich zu zelle bist du noch n richtiger schamöör!


----------



## Levty (5. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Jetzt hast die Grenze überschritten.


Hier gibt es keine Grenzen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. August 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Hier gibt es keine Grenzen.



Doch, doch. Nur leider manchmal nicht mehr an den richtigen Stellen.


----------



## der-tick.de (5. August 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Hier gibt es keine Grenzen.


Eigentlich müsste hier ein bestimmter Spruch kommen, aber den hab ich dir heut schon gedrückt, da lass ich das hier. Dafür hab ich dich zu lieb.


----------



## der-tick.de (5. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Doch, doch. Nur leider manchmal nicht mehr an den richtigen Stellen.


Nein, solang sich kein Admin mehr hier her verirrt, gibt es hier keine Grenzen mehr. Und welcher Admin sollte schon so viele Seiten Schwachsinn lesen wie hier.


----------



## Levty (6. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nein, solang sich kein Admin mehr hier her verirrt, gibt es hier keine Grenzen mehr. Und welcher Admin sollte schon so viele Seiten Schwachsinn lesen wie hier.


Flennt da jemand rum?


----------



## Zelle (6. August 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Flennt da jemand rum?



Haben wir da etwa einen Rennradfahrer enttarnt?


----------



## face-to-ground (6. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste hier ein bestimmter Spruch kommen, aber den hab ich dir heut schon gedrückt, da lass ich das hier. Dafür hab ich dich zu lieb.



dann mach ich das, auch wenn sich meine beiträge fast nur darauf beschränken, in letzter zeit:

schnauze, lev


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (6. August 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Flennt da jemand rum?


Nein, ich finds so eigentlich ganz gut. War also nur eine Feststellung...


----------



## Zelle (6. August 2008)

Na dann, ansonsten hätte ich mich ja mal als Moderator bewerben können


----------



## der-tick.de (6. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Na dann, ansonsten hätte ich mich ja mal als Moderator bewerben können


Hmmm... Ich glaube da gibts Mindestanforderunge die du nicht ganz erfüllst.


----------



## Zelle (6. August 2008)

Was könnte das sein?


----------



## face-to-ground (6. August 2008)

du musst mehr spämmen und verbal aggressiver werden - sonst wird das nix mit dem mod


----------



## Zelle (6. August 2008)

Ich glaube das kann ich wirklich nicht, ist genetisch bedingt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (6. August 2008)

hmm...dann könntest du einfach paaranhals statt der verbalen aggression anwenden. ist halt blöde, bei jedem persönlich vorbeizufahren, um das zu exerzieren


----------



## easymtbiker (6. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> schnauze, lev


*GÄHN* extrem abgelutscht....

ausserdem fällt mir es zunehmend schwer, den lev zu beleidigen. immerhin seit gestern student, langsam bekomme ich etwas respekt vor ihm....


----------



## el Zimbo (6. August 2008)

Respekt vor Studenten? Soweit kommt's noch...
Am Ende bilden sich vielleicht noch Leute was auf ihr Abitur ein...tz!


----------



## Zelle (6. August 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> *GÄHN* extrem abgelutscht....
> 
> ausserdem fällt mir es zunehmend schwer, den lev zu beleidigen. immerhin seit gestern student, langsam bekomme ich etwas respekt vor ihm....



Dazu möchte ich gerne eine sehr kluge Äußerung zitieren, die ich vor noch gar nicht all zu langer Zeit gelsen habe:



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Respekt vor Studenten? Soweit kommt's noch...
> Am Ende bilden sich vielleicht noch Leute was auf ihr Abitur ein...tz!


----------



## zena (6. August 2008)

jetzt lenkt mal nicht vom thema ab, es ging doch ums grillen
mein vorschlag: am sonntag nach der tour aufm parkplatz alsterweiler, weil keine waldbrandgefahr
kühlbox mit fläääsch könnte ich besorgen, paar lecker salate auch und das bier könnten wir (gut getarnt) im anliegenden dümpel/bächle kühlen. jeder bringt sein serviettchen, sein tellerchen und sein becherchen mit. fürs nachhause-torkeln steht die DB bereit oder "daumen raus und viel glück"

für maddin und evchen gibts dann auch grünzeugs ohne glutamat

siii juuuu
10a


----------



## Zelle (6. August 2008)

*Ok, zurück zum Thema Grillen*

Ich würde den Samstag bevorzugen ... könnte aber auch mit Sonntag leben. Mir geht es am Tag nach dem Grillen immer so schlecht (Schweinefleischvergiftungshalluzinationen und )


----------



## el Zimbo (6. August 2008)

Sonntag wäre auch für den Don besser, dann würde ich um einen Mitflug beim Drachen bitten...
Aber wie kommen wir dann hin, wenn der Drache uns heimfliegt?
Und überhaupt könnte der Herr Bogie und andere dann auch nicht ausgiebig "grillen" 

We have to see, we have to know...


----------



## easymtbiker (6. August 2008)

zena schrieb:


> für maddin und evchen gibts dann auch grünzeugs ohne glutamat



sehr aufmerksam  am woe bin ich auf 24h rennen und könnte nur so als leiche irgendwo auftauchen. ansonsten gibt es bald bei uns das letzte  hoffest.


und: schüler und studenten klauen unsere renten!


----------



## der-tick.de (6. August 2008)

Wann startet den am Sonntag die Tour nach der wir da hin kommen? Und startet die auch in Maikammern?


----------



## Zelle (6. August 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre auch für den Don besser, dann würde ich um einen Mitflug beim Drachen bitten...
> Aber wie kommen wir dann hin, wenn der Drache uns heimfliegt?
> Und überhaupt könnte der Herr Bogie und andere dann auch nicht ausgiebig "grillen"
> 
> We have to see, we have to know...



Hin treten wir unsere Bikes und sie tragen uns dafür ... ? Oder zu viel Grillgepäck dabei? Heimflug ist wie gesagt kein Problem ... wenn keine Fahrräder mitzunehmen wären, könnten noch zwei weitere Pöbel mitfahren ... 

Und wie siehts allgeimen am 16.08. aus? ... Denn ich denke auch, dass Samstags einfach besser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (6. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Hin treten wir unsere Bikes und sie tragen uns dafür ... ? Oder zu viel Grillgepäck dabei? Heimflug ist wie gesagt kein Problem ... wenn keine Fahrräder mitzunehmen wären, könnten noch zwei weitere Pöbel mitfahren ...
> 
> Und wie siehts allgeimen am 16.08. aus? ... Denn ich denke auch, dass Samstags einfach besser ist.



Nach Maikammer radeln? 
Dann müssten wir doch wo anders starten...kann ja in Maikammer enden. 

_16.08._


----------



## Zelle (6. August 2008)

Oder wir radeln durch den Wald nach Maikammer und starten dann die 2000 Höhenmeter Tour  ... Tour starten und beenden an unterschiedlichen Punkten ist wieder für die *faulen *Autofahren *doof * Mal sehen das arbeitende oder noch schlafende Volk im Laufe des Tages noch so von sich gibt.


----------



## Don Stefano (6. August 2008)

Am 16. bin ich schon in dem Land wo es keine Berge gibt und trotzdem Specialized seine Europazentrale hat. Wenn der Oberspämmer am Sonntag seinen Drachen den hals tätscheln muss, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen am Samstag ohne vorher gebeigt zu haben, die Grillerei durchzuziehen und am Sonntag gut ausgeschlafen um 10 beim Gemüsemann die Radtour nachzuholen.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. August 2008)

am 16. bin ich schon im land mit den richtigen bergen...


----------



## el Zimbo (6. August 2008)

Also machen wir's am 16.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. August 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also machen wir's am 16.


Ich hab dich auch ganz doll lieb, Zimbo!


----------



## Zelle (6. August 2008)

Wen Du alles lieb hast ... 

Wie siehts denn bei Zena aus ... wäre ja auch eine Gelegenheit dem Zimbo das Bunny-Popp-Seminar anzubieten


----------



## der-tick.de (6. August 2008)

Hmm ich dachte da hat Kasi was dagegen?! Ansonsten hätt ich da kein Problem mit.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Haben wir da etwa einen Rennradfahrer enttarnt?


Rennradfahrer sind komische Menschen... das ist der einzige Sport, den ich kenne, wo sich die meisten "Genossen" nicht mal gegenseitig grüßen  (war heut mal wieder straßenradeln)




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Am Ende bilden sich vielleicht noch Leute was auf ihr Abitur ein...tz!


Also ich war überrascht, wie leicht man das Abi doch bekommt (bin ja - altersuntypisch - frischer Abiturient). Wenn in den 12 Jahren seit meinem Realschulabschluss das Bildungsniveau schon so gesunken ist, könnte das Lehramtsstudium fast zu einem Tiefstapelseminar werden... 




easymtbiker schrieb:


> schüler und studenten klauen unsere renten!


Wieso, soll die Rente intelligenzabhängig werden  Dann werden bald so einige ihre Bildzeitung nicht mehr finanzieren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. August 2008)

zena schrieb:


> für maddin und evchen gibts dann auch grünzeugs ohne glutamat


Ihr könnt ja was mit natürlichem Gluten-Vorkommen nahmen, um sie anzufixen  Dazu taugen Sachen mit Roggen, Weizen, Gerste, Dinkel, Grünkern... ;-)




der-tick.de schrieb:


> am 16. bin ich schon im land mit den richtigen bergen...


Ich machs ja echt nicht gerne... aber da schließe ich mich mal seiner Aussage an


----------



## der-tick.de (6. August 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich machs ja echt nicht gerne... aber da schließe ich mich mal seiner Aussage an


Du bist aber in Port de Soleil, oder? Wo genau?
Ich bin wahrscheinlich in Saalbach Hinterglemm / Leogang / Wagrain...


----------



## zena (6. August 2008)

oh mann, ihr seid spielverderber
am 16.8 hab ich meinen anfängerkurs, danach ist (frust)grillen angesagt
wenn ihr eine grill-location habt lasst es mich wissen dann radl ich dorthin und schmeiß mich aufn grill


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du bist aber in Port de Soleil, oder? Wo genau?


Jepp! Diesmal in Morzine.




zena schrieb:


> wenn ihr eine grill-location habt lasst es mich wissen dann radl ich dorthin und schmeiß mich aufn grill


gegrilltes Bunny - schmeckt das?


----------



## Flugrost (6. August 2008)

Im PW besteht ausdrückliches Alpenbunnygrillverbot.

__nur so


----------



## iTom (6. August 2008)

zena schrieb:


> oh mann, ihr seid spielverderber
> am 16.8 hab ich meinen anfängerkurs, danach ist (frust)grillen angesagt
> wenn ihr eine grill-location habt lasst es mich wissen dann radl ich dorthin und schmeiß mich aufn grill



Hä, Du und Anfängerkurs Ich hab Dich doch schon Radfahren sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (6. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hä, Du und Anfängerkurs Ich hab Dich doch schon Radfahren sehen



Darum is 10a ja auch der Coach und nicht der Schüler!


----------



## Zelle (6. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hä, Du und Anfängerkurs Ich hab Dich doch schon Radfahren sehen



Hast Du sie auch schon poppen sehen ... solche Kurse bietet sie ja auch an!


----------



## Quente (6. August 2008)

Dann grillt doch die Anfänger am 16.08. im Poppental.


----------



## iTom (6. August 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Dann grillt doch die Anfänger am 16.08. im Poppental.



Ist das in der Nähe vom Hodental?


----------



## iTom (6. August 2008)

Houschter schrieb:


> Darum is 10a ja auch der Coach und nicht der Schüler!



Wieso mit dem Schüler auf die Couch


----------



## zena (6. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Hast Du sie auch schon poppen sehen ... solche Kurse bietet sie ja auch an!



möglich ist alles dank you-tube...das ist bestimmt ein lukrativer nebenerwerbfalls es mit den alpenkreuzfahrten nicht klappt


----------



## zena (6. August 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> gegrilltes Bunny - schmeckt das?




jaaaaaaaaaaaa, mit bissi knuspriger speckkruste in dornfelder eingelegt, drappiert mit rosmarin-bouquet grrrrrrr


----------



## der-tick.de (6. August 2008)

zena schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaaaaa, Mit Bissi Knuspriger Speckkruste In Dornfelder Eingelegt, Drappiert Mit Rosmarin-bouquet Grrrrrrr


*ich Hab Hunger!!! *


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ich Hab Hunger!!!


Warum nur vermute ich, dass das nix mit essen zu tun hat?


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

Vielleicht, weil Du auch schon abhauen mustest, als dem-Tick "Hunger" hatte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (7. August 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Rennradfahrer sind komische Menschen... das ist der einzige Sport, den ich kenne, wo sich die meisten "Genossen" nicht mal gegenseitig grüßen  (war heut mal wieder straßenradeln)



hattest du zufällig nen rucksack auf? mir ist aufgefallen, daß die netten rr-fahrer nicht zurückgrüßen, wenn du mal frecherweise mit rucksack fährst (ich würd ja auch lieber ohne fahren und den aufn gepäckträger festschnallen, aber mein radl hat keine ösen dafür  ). sehr nett grüßen tun se aber alle, sobald ne frau dabei ist....


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

Mit dem Rucksack ist das ein Punkt von vielen, wie man durch das Rennradfahrer-Raster fällt. Ich habe mal in einem anderen Forum gelesen, da ging es auch ums grüßen und gegrüßt werden, dass wenn die Beine nicht rasiert sind, auch nicht gegrüßt wird. 

Mit den Frauen verstehe ich das irgendwie nicht so richtig. Also warum sie dann grüßen können. Rennradfahrer stehen doch gar nicht auf Frauen. Da müsste der Konkurrenzgedanke eigentlich noch viel höher sein und sie müssten kratzen und beißen und an den Haaren ziehen und sowas!


----------



## Quente (7. August 2008)

Also wenn ich mein Maloja Röckchen anhabe grüßen die RRadler mit einem lächeln im Gesicht und einem funkeln in den Augen.
Frage an Dr. Sommer bin ich zu schnell?


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

Lieber Quente,

wir vom Dr. Zelle Team haben Deine Nachricht mit viel Interesse und Freude gelesen. Es ist schön, wenn Du Dir Dein Röckchen anziehst und damit die RRFahrer anfeuerst. Dass die RRFahrer dann ein Lächeln im Gesicht und ein Funkeln in den Augen haben ist auch normal, Du musst Dir keine Sorgen machen, denn schwanger wirst Du davon noch nicht. RRFahrer übertragen aber viele ansteckende Krankheiten vor denen Du Dich schützen solltest. Am besten ist es, wenn Du Dir ein Kondom über den Körper ziehst. Auch vor einem ungewollten Übergriff solltest Du Dich schützen. In Deiner Handtasche solltest Du daher immer ein paar Reißzwecken, ein Nagelbrett, einen Liter Öl und ein unrasiertes Bein haben. Pass aber mit dem Reißzwecken und den Nagelbrett auf, dass Dein Kondom nicht beschädigt wird. Auch mit Öl sollte Dein Kondom nicht in berührung kommen, da das Gummi sonst spröde werden kann und reißt.

Lieber Quente, ich hoffe wir konnten Dir helfen!


----------



## el Zimbo (7. August 2008)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## face-to-ground (7. August 2008)

liebes dr. zelle-team. muß ich mir sorgen machen, daß sich der quente so gut auskennt mit röckchen und ähnlichem? sollte ich gar versuchen zu vermeiden, ihm in natura zu begegnen?

was frauen grüssen angeht: wenn die nen rucksack aufm rr auf haben, wird auch nimmer gegrüsst - ich glaube, ich muß mal in den entsprechenden foren suchen oder gar in den altbekannten tauschbörsen schauen, ob es irgendwo ein pdf mit dem titel: 'der gruß-kodex der rr-fahrer' runterzuladen gibt.
beliebt ist übrigens (und irgendwie kommt das immer mehr auch bei den mtblern), erstmal den geschulten blick über das radl schweifen zu lassen, damit sie abwägen können, ob du würdig bist, gegrüsst zu werden.

den geschulten blick habe ich auch schon hinter mir: eine ganze meute hat mein radl beäugt und einer von denen (der mit dem kürzesten strohhalm?  ) hat mich mal angesprochen, warum ich mein rad mit mtb-pedalen verschandelt hätte - meine antwort hat ihm aber nicht gefallen: mit mtb-schuhen kann man sich halt noch halbwegs gescheit zu fuß fortbewegen und sieht net aus, als ob man die hosen voll hätte, wenn man läuft...


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> liebes dr. zelle-team. muß ich mir sorgen machen, daß sich der quente so gut auskennt mit röckchen und ähnlichem? sollte ich gar versuchen zu vermeiden, ihm in natura zu begegnen?



Lieber Face-To-Ground!

Auch wir machen uns Sorgen um den Quente. Natürlich haben wir ihm ein paar nette aufmunternde Worte geschrieben, doch oftmals ist der einzige Ausweg Selbstmord. Solltest Du ihm Begegnen, so achte drauf, dass er in einem Ganzkörperkondom steckt. Wir haben ihm erzählt, dass er dieses zum Schutz vor RRFahrern tragen soll, in Wirklichkeit wollen wir die Menschheit nur vorm ihm schützen. Wer sich mit Röckchen und lächelnden RRFahrern auskennt, hat sich sicherlich schon einige der hochansteckenden Krankenheiten von den RRFahrern eingefangen. Vorsichtshalber solltest Du in Deinem Rucksack stets eine Flex griffbereit dabei haben.




face-to-ground schrieb:


> was frauen grüssen angeht: wenn die nen rucksack aufm rr auf haben, wird auch nimmer gegrüsst - ich glaube, ich muß mal in den entsprechenden foren suchen oder gar in den altbekannten tauschbörsen schauen, ob es irgendwo ein pdf mit dem titel: 'der gruß-kodex der rr-fahrer' runterzuladen gibt.
> beliebt ist übrigens (und irgendwie kommt das immer mehr auch bei den mtblern), erstmal den geschulten blick über das radl schweifen zu lassen, damit sie abwägen können, ob du würdig bist, gegrüsst zu werden.
> 
> den geschulten blick habe ich auch schon hinter mir: eine ganze meute hat mein radl beäugt und einer von denen (der mit dem kürzesten strohhalm?  ) hat mich mal angesprochen, warum ich mein rad mit mtb-pedalen verschandelt hätte - meine antwort hat ihm aber nicht gefallen: mit mtb-schuhen kann man sich halt noch halbwegs gescheit zu fuß fortbewegen und sieht net aus, als ob man die hosen voll hätte, wenn man läuft...


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hattest du zufällig nen rucksack auf? mir ist aufgefallen, daß die netten rr-fahrer nicht zurückgrüßen, wenn du mal frecherweise mit rucksack fährst (ich würd ja auch lieber ohne fahren und den aufn gepäckträger festschnallen, aber mein radl hat keine ösen dafür  ). sehr nett grüßen tun se aber alle, sobald ne frau dabei ist....


Erwischt!  Hatte einen Rucksack auf, da 3L Trinkblase, 2 Banänsche, Tool, Schlauch, Pumpe, Handy, Schlüssel und Geldbeutel in keines meiner Trikots passen  Aber vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich kein RR, sondern nur ein auf Straße umgerüstetes, altes MTB-Hardtail fahre... denn ich glaube, Räder mit geradem Lenker werden von vielen RR'lern nicht als Sportgeräte erkannt 

Das mit den Frauen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, das trifft auch beim MTBen und den Wanderern zu. Sind wir Männer etwa Menschen 2. Klasse...?  

------------------

Lieber Dr. Zelle,

auf der besagten gestrigen Tour waren trotz der vielen RR-Schnösel mit ich-bin-voll-der-Lance-Armstrong-Alter-Kampf-Blick auch Personen dabei, die recht freundlich waren. Darunter ein Trekking-Touri-Pärchen, aber darüber mache ich mir keine Gedanken, die wissen offensichtlich nichts von der Macht der dunklen Seite. Jedoch war einer der Grüßenden ein männlicher RR-Fahrer (rasierte Beine, High-End-Bike...), der mich mit einem leichten Lächeln und einem freundlichen "Gude Morsche" von hinten überholt hat. Seit dem habe ich Angst und muss dieser Ungewissheit ein Ende setzen: bin ich jetzt schwul?


----------



## face-to-ground (7. August 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Erwischt!  Hatte einen Rucksack auf, da 3L Trinkblase, 2 Banänsche, Tool, Schlauch, Pumpe, Handy, Schlüssel und Geldbeutel in keines meiner Trikots passen  Aber vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich kein RR, sondern nur ein auf Straße umgerüstetes, altes MTB-Hardtail fahre... denn ich glaube, Räder mit geradem Lenker werden von vielen RR'lern nicht als Sportgeräte erkannt



So als Hilfe: 2xTrinkflasche am Rahmen, Trikottaschen, Schlauchtasche unter dem Sattel, Rahmen 

leider scheint es ein gewisses schema 'F' zu geben, welches ich noch nicht zur gänze entschlüsselt habe. irgendwie scheint es unschicklich zu sein, jemanden zu überholen und noch zu grüssen: Meistens holt derjenige dann noch das letzte aus sich heraus, um sich wieder 'zurückzurunden', manchmal folgt der dir ein paar km fein und fleissig im windschatten um dann umso stärker zu beschleunigen, um dich zu überholen, statt mal selber ein paar km windschatten zu spenden. rucksäcke und taschen sind verpönt und werden mit nichtbeachtung ebenso gestraft wie 'günstige' oder 'noname'-bikes zu fahren.




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das mit den Frauen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, das trifft auch beim MTBen und den Wanderern zu. Sind wir Männer etwa Menschen 2. Klasse...?



grüsst du nicht auch lieber die nette und gutaussehende frau, die dir entgegen kommt?
------------------


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Lieber Dr. Zelle,
> 
> ... Jedoch war einer der Grüßenden ein männlicher RR-Fahrer (rasierte Beine, High-End-Bike...), der mich mit einem leichten Lächeln und einem freundlichen "Gude Morsche" von hinten überholt hat. Seit dem habe ich Angst und muss dieser Ungewissheit ein Ende setzen: bin ich jetzt schwul?


ich kann jetzt natürlich keine so kompetente antwort geben, wie unser foren-seelsorger-team, aber folgende gegenfragen meinerseits: hast du eins dieser 'Maloja-Röckchen' getragen? war der grüssende evtl. der herr quente? Wenn du eine oder beide dieser fragen mit 'ja' beantwortet hast, würde ich mir an deiner stelle ernsthafte sorgen machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Lieber Dr. Zelle,
> 
> auf der besagten gestrigen Tour waren trotz der vielen RR-Schnösel mit ich-bin-voll-der-Lance-Armstrong-Alter-Kampf-Blick auch Personen dabei, die recht freundlich waren. Darunter ein Trekking-Touri-Pärchen, aber darüber mache ich mir keine Gedanken, die wissen offensichtlich nichts von der Macht der dunklen Seite. Jedoch war einer der Grüßenden ein männlicher RR-Fahrer (rasierte Beine, High-End-Bike...), der mich mit einem leichten Lächeln und einem freundlichen "Gude Morsche" von hinten überholt hat. Seit dem habe ich Angst und muss dieser Ungewissheit ein Ende setzen: bin ich jetzt schwul?



Eine sehr gute Antwort hat schon unser Praktikant gegeben: 


face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich kann jetzt natürlich keine so kompetente antwort geben, wie unser foren-seelsorger-team, aber folgende gegenfragen meinerseits: hast du eins dieser 'Maloja-Röckchen' getragen? war der grüssende evtl. der herr quente? Wenn du eine oder beide dieser fragen mit 'ja' beantwortet hast, würde ich mir an deiner stelle ernsthafte sorgen machen!



Ergänzend dazu noch von uns:
Wahrscheinlich ja! Aber Du solltest sicher gehen und einen Einschwulungstest machen. Wenn Du den bestehst, dann sieht es schlecht für Dich aus. Natürlich gibt es auch Menschen, die Schwule, Milben und sogar Frauen tolerieren. Aber zum Glück ist Toleranz heilbar. Nützt Dir natürlich wenig. Vor allem solltest Du aber, und das ist sehr wichtig, einen umfassenden Bluttest machen, um durch den nahen Kontakt mit einem Rennradfahrer mögliche Krankheiten rechtzeitig zu erkennen und zu bekämpfen. Mittlerweile gibt es sehr gute Medikamente, die ein Leben mit ein wenig Lebensqualität ermöglichen.


----------



## der-tick.de (7. August 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Warum nur vermute ich, dass das nix mit essen zu tun hat?


ich hab echt hunger gehabt, auf was essbares.. 
Nicht auf Frauen. Von einer kahm ich ja gerade...


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

Und die hat Dir nichts zu Essen gemacht?


----------



## face-to-ground (7. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und die hat Dir nichts zu Essen gemacht?



wenn er vor ihr abgehauen ist - da kannst ja kaum erwarten, daß die ihm was zu essen macht


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

Doch klar! Frauen sollten Männern immer was zu Essen geben können und auch mal eben schnell was gutes, leckerer und schweinefleichhaltiges zusammenkochen können. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich sehe nicht alle Frauen als reine Benutzungsgegenstände ... viele sind auch einfach so grottenhässlich, die sind nur für die Tonne! Dabei müssen Frauen ja gar nicht viel können ... eigentlich nur gut aussehen, der Rest ist egal. 



> Der Wurm erkennt kein Abitur


----------



## Quente (7. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> Gestern war ich im Bereich Zeiskam nicht als Quente sondern als Ikarus unterwegs, denn mein Röckchen war noch feucht. Da an meinem Damenrad ein gerader Lenker und ein Sattelstützengepäckträger montiert ist grüßt mich eh keine Sau.
> 
> Frage an die Forumseelsorge: In meinen Hof wächst ein Feigenbaum,
> bin ich jetzt ein Feigling?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

Lieber Quente,

da musst Du nun genau drauf achten. Ich hoffe Deine Eltern haben Dich aufgeklärt und das mit den Blümchen und Bienchen ist Dir bekannt. Du musst den Baum nun beobachten, am besten rund um die Uhr. Achte drauf, ob Feigen oder Feiglinge am Baum wachsen. Rund um die Uhr, damit Du siehst wenn die Feiglinge gewachsen sind und weglaufen ... denn das werden sie ganz sicher tun. Es geht darum, dass vermutlich eine Biene Samenraub bei Dir betrieben hat und den Baum befruchtet hat. Wachsen also Feiglinge, sind sie die Söhne eines Feiglings, das könntest Du dann sein. Ich kann aber gerne eine Termin bei einer Talkshow für Dich klarmachen, damit ihr euch aussprechen könnt und einen Vaterschaftstest machen könnt.

Dein Dr. Zelle


----------



## el Zimbo (7. August 2008)

Hey Quente, wenn's ganz schlimm wird komm ich mal kurz rüber zu dir, dann können wir drüber reden...
Wenn du aber professionelle Hilfe brauchst, dann musst du einen Termin bei Dr. Zelle machen.

(PS: Mist, die Zelle war zu schnelle)


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

*Ich* war normalschnell


----------



## face-to-ground (7. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Doch klar! Frauen sollten Männern immer was zu Essen geben können und auch mal eben schnell was gutes, leckerer und schweinefleichhaltiges zusammenkochen können. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich sehe nicht alle Frauen als reine Benutzungsgegenstände ... viele sind auch einfach so grottenhässlich, die sind nur für die Tonne! Dabei müssen Frauen ja gar nicht viel können ... eigentlich nur gut aussehen, der Rest ist egal.



das hat sie mit sicherheit versucht - aber vielleicht war sie einfach nicht schnell genug?


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

ODer dem-Tick war zu schnell


----------



## Quente (7. August 2008)

Welch ein Glück es sind weibliche Feigen, die Früchte wurden innerhalb kürzester Zeit weich und überreif (aber auch süß).


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

Das ist gut. Dr. Zelle wird nun Dr. Sommerpause machen ... Sprechstunden erst wieder ab Oktober!


----------



## Quente (7. August 2008)

welch ein Glück


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

... was natürlich nicht bedeutet, dass der Zelle eine Spämpause einlegt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> So als Hilfe: 2xTrinkflasche am Rahmen, Trikottaschen, Schlauchtasche unter dem Sattel, Rahmen


Halter vorhanden, aber ich hab nicht immer Lust auf Fläschchen, bei Banänsche grenzwertig, Rest geht, so Täschchen sind schwul , ähm... 



face-to-ground schrieb:


> ... schema 'F' ... unschicklich ... 'noname'-bikes ...


Mein Rahmen ist in liebevoller Handarbeit hochglanzpoliert... also keine Markenlogis mehr drauf = noname = unwürdig 



face-to-ground schrieb:


> grüsst du nicht auch lieber die nette und gutaussehende frau, die dir entgegen kommt?


Nö, dann hab ich zu wenig Blut im Kopf um freundlich zu grüßen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







face-to-ground schrieb:


> hast du eins dieser 'Maloja-Röckchen' getragen? war der grüssende evtl. der herr quente? Wenn du eine oder beide dieser fragen mit 'ja' beantwortet hast, würde ich mir an deiner stelle ernsthafte sorgen machen!


2 x nope!  Gut, denn ich wüsste nicht, wie ich das meiner Freundin beigebracht hätte 



Zelle schrieb:


> [...] Vor allem solltest Du aber, und das ist sehr wichtig, einen umfassenden Bluttest machen, um durch den nahen Kontakt mit einem Rennradfahrer mögliche Krankheiten rechtzeitig zu erkennen und zu bekämpfen. Mittlerweile gibt es sehr gute Medikamente, die ein Leben mit ein wenig Lebensqualität ermöglichen.


Reicht es nicht einfach, das Rektum mit mehreren Litern heißem Wasser auszuspülen, um mögliche Schwulheitskeime abzutöten?
*Medikamente* für die "Lebensqualität" klingt nach Späm...
._
(/\
..\ \
..(Y )
...""" 



der-tick.de schrieb:


> ich hab echt hunger gehabt, auf was essbares..
> Nicht auf Frauen. Von einer *kahm* ich ja gerade...


Du solltest lieber versuchen BEI den Frauen zu "kohmen", was immer das auch sein mag  Von Drawn Together Zitaten sehe ich jetzt wohl besser ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (7. August 2008)

Trikottaschen, ... hmmm

Manche Typen sehen aus als ob ihr Glöcknerbuckel runtergerutscht wäre.


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

Achso ... ichd achte immer die Leute kämmen ihre Genitalien nach hinten, damit die beim Radfahren nicht imemr im Weg rumbaumeln!


----------



## Quente (7. August 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 2 x nope!  Gut, denn ich wüsste nicht, wie ich das meiner Freundin beigebracht hätte


 
Diese Antwort kann nur der hochqualifizierte, frauenverstehende Lebenshilfefachberater Dr.Zelle geben.(paaranhals)


----------



## Flugrost (7. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Achso ... ichd achte immer die Leute kämmen ihre Genitalien nach hinten, damit die beim Radfahren nicht imemr im Weg rumbaumeln!




So dicke Eier haben nur die richtig guten RRler - die andern haben Sackpflaster oder -prothesen...


----------



## Zelle (7. August 2008)

Habe mal in einer Mountainbike Zeitschrift gelesen, dass man sich auch auf seine Eier drauf setzen kann und diese als Ersatz für eine gefederte Sattelsttze, welche einen gefederten Hinterbau überflüssig macht, benutzen kann. Aber eben auch nur wenn sie dick sind ... es ist ja auch schon spät


----------



## Flugrost (7. August 2008)

Das hab ich schon bei nem Sprung mit nem HTail von der Wolfschanze live gesehen - den Zuschauern tats auch "irgendwie" weh.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Habe mal in einer Mountainbike Zeitschrift gelesen, dass man sich auch auf seine Eier drauf setzen kann...


dazu sag ich nur *knack*


----------



## Zelle (8. August 2008)

Musste vorher nur 10 min in kochendes Wasser reinhängen, dann werde die schön hart!


----------



## der-tick.de (8. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Musste vorher nur 10 min in kochendes Wasser reinhängen, dann werde die schön hart!


Hast du scheinbar schon praktische Erfahrungen mit, wie?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (8. August 2008)

Natürlich ... denkst Du ich würde hier einfach drauf losspämmen und Dinge schreiben, von denen ich keine Ahnung habe?


----------



## face-to-ground (8. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Natürlich ... denkst Du ich würde hier einfach drauf losspämmen und Dinge schreiben, von denen ich keine Ahnung habe?



wie kannst du nur sowas überhaupt denken oder gar schreiben!!


----------



## der-tick.de (8. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wie kannst du nur sowas überhaupt denken oder gar schreiben!!


GummiZelle... Wer nur verrückte aufnimmt, wird auch verrückt....


----------



## Bogie (11. August 2008)

Zelle, Aufwachen..........................oder muß der Bub ausnahmsweise mal was schaffen?


----------



## Zelle (11. August 2008)

_Ist ja eigentlich nicht meine Art, aber einen Smilie, der sich nicht fürs Rülpsen entschuldigt, habe ich nicht gefunden!_


----------



## Flugrost (11. August 2008)

Post No. 2000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (11. August 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Post No. 2000



*fg* und davon ca. 1999 späm-beiträge oder wie?


----------



## iTom (11. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> *fg* und davon ca. 1999 späm-beiträge oder wie?



Den selben Gedanken hatte ich auch


----------



## Zelle (11. August 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Post No. 2000



*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Flugdöner!*


----------



## face-to-ground (11. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Den selben Gedanken hatte ich auch



nicht, daß wir besser wären...obwohl - ich BIN besser. ich hab noch keine  2tausend beiträge hier...


----------



## Zelle (11. August 2008)

Ich sowieso nicht ... aber ich halte mich ja auch zurück und schreibe nur, wenn ich was wirklich sinnvolles und hochwertiges zu sagen habe!


----------



## face-to-ground (11. August 2008)

haben wir jetzt glück gehabt oder wie?


----------



## Zelle (11. August 2008)

Ja, wenn man das mit den Monsten und den Ufos mitberücksichtigt. Denn ohne die, hätten wir nie die Formel bekommen und wären heute nicht das was wir sind. Alleine schon, weil die Flex vielleicht nie erfunden worden wäre.

Anderer Seits hat es natürlich auch einige Nachteile. So kommt es immer wieder vor, dass hochwertige Beiträge als Späm verurteils werden, nur weil die Forum-Poser mit der spiegelglatten Großhirnrinde nicht den eigentlichen Sinn des Beitrages verstehen.

Und ehrlich gesagt:


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man das mit den Monsten und den Ufos mitberücksichtigt. Denn ohne die, hätten wir nie die Formel bekommen und wären heute nicht das was wir sind. Alleine schon, weil die Flex vielleicht nie erfunden worden wäre.
> 
> Anderer Seits hat es natürlich auch einige Nachteile. So kommt es immer wieder vor, dass hochwertige Beiträge als Späm verurteils werden, nur weil die Forum-Poser mit der spiegelglatten Großhirnrinde nicht den eigentlichen Sinn des Beitrages verstehen.
> 
> Und ehrlich gesagt:


----------



## iTom (11. August 2008)

Wem sein Schweinfleischblutspiegel, oder wie auch immer, zu niedrig sein sollte gibt es eine Abhilfe:

Guggst Du hier


----------



## face-to-ground (11. August 2008)

hmm..ob die da die schnitzel mit ner flex zurechtflexen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (12. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hmm..ob die da die schnitzel mit ner flex zurechtflexen?



Womit sollte man das denn sonst machen?


----------



## iTom (12. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Womit sollte man das denn sonst machen?



Mit sowas vielleicht?


----------



## face-to-ground (12. August 2008)

das ist nur für amateure


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Womit sollte man das denn sonst machen?


----------



## el Zimbo (13. August 2008)

Verratet doch nicht die Geheimnisse der Riesenschnitzelgastronomie! 
Jetzt weiß jeder, dass man dazu nur eine Tischkreissäge zum schneiden und eine Dämpfwalze zum "klopfen" braucht...
Wie die paniert werden behalten wir jetzt aber bitte für uns!!!


----------



## rohstrugel (13. August 2008)

Schaut man seinem Essen erst in die Augen ...






oder doch auf den Allerwertesten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Lasst es Euch schmecken


----------



## der-tick.de (13. August 2008)

Also ich bin ja eher für 





oder 





oder 





oder


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


>



Heißt Du Obelix?


----------



## face-to-ground (13. August 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Verratet doch nicht die Geheimnisse der Riesenschnitzelgastronomie!
> Jetzt weiß jeder, dass man dazu nur eine Tischkreissäge zum schneiden und eine Dämpfwalze zum "klopfen" braucht...
> Wie die paniert werden behalten wir jetzt aber bitte für uns!!!



zelle und ich machen sowas immer mit der flex - sowohl das schneiden, als auch das klopfen. man muß halt höllisch aufpassen, wenn man mit der flex arbeitet: ruck-zuck fehlt mal ein körperteil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (13. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> zelle und ich machen sowas immer mit der flex - sowohl das schneiden, als auch das klopfen. man muß halt höllisch aufpassen, wenn man mit der flex arbeitet: ruck-zuck fehlt mal ein körperteil...



Richtige Männer machen das eben so  Und Körperteile wachsen ja zum Glück auch nach ... sollte mal was beim Umgang mit der Flex schief gehen, aber das passiert nur Änfängern!


----------



## iTom (13. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja eher für
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Jungtierzeuchs landet ja meistens im Döner...wolltest Du das damit ausdrücken






kein weiterer Kommentar notwendig


----------



## iTom (13. August 2008)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Schaut man seinem Essen erst in die Augen ...
> ...
> 
> Lasst es Euch schmecken



Jetzt verstehe ich, die Panade ist in Wirklichkeit gar kein angeklebtes Weissmehl. Es sind nur ausgewählte Schweine mit ausgeprägter Schuppenflechte, die verwendet werden


----------



## der-tick.de (13. August 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Heißt Du Obelix?


Wildschwein ist Lecker!!!! Vor allem so ein zarter Überläufer!


----------



## der-tick.de (13. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Das Jungtierzeuchs landet ja meistens im Döner...wolltest Du das damit ausdrücken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jungtierzeugs im Döner? Dönerfleisch ist recht günstiges Fleisch, da wird garantiert nicht so hochwertig und teures Kalbsfleisch / Lammfleisch oder gar Überläuferfleisch genommen. Schau dich mal an ner Fleischtehke um was das kostet...


----------



## Zelle (13. August 2008)

Ja eben ... schau die Fleichtheken an. Kein Vergammeltes Jungtierfleisch ... aber es vergammelt viel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (13. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ja eben ... schau die Fleichtheken an. Kein Vergammeltes Jungtierfleisch ... aber es vergammelt viel!


----------



## iTom (13. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Jungtierzeugs im Döner? Dönerfleisch ist recht günstiges Fleisch, da wird garantiert nicht so hochwertig und teures Kalbsfleisch / Lammfleisch oder gar Überläuferfleisch genommen. Schau dich mal an ner Fleischtehke um was das kostet...



Soweit ich weiß wird recht viel Jungtierfleisch verwendet. Döner mit Lammfleisch... Lamm ist nun mal jünger als ein Hammel...
Döner mit Kalbfleisch. Wahrscheinlich hast Du noch nie danach gefragt was für Fleisch bei nem Döner verwendet wird, hauptsache vergammelt

Ist dann vielleicht so was ähnliches wie der "Eiswein" unter den Dönern


----------



## face-to-ground (13. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß wird recht viel Jungtierfleisch verwendet. Döner mit Lammfleisch... Lamm ist nun mal jünger als ein Hammel...
> Döner mit Kalbfleisch. Wahrscheinlich hast Du noch nie danach gefragt was für Fleisch bei nem Döner verwendet wird, hauptsache vergammelt
> 
> Ist dann vielleicht so was ähnliches wie der "Eiswein" unter den Dönern



du verwechselst jetzt aber vermutlich fiktion und realität, oder? häufig bekommste nämlich hammel angedreht, obwohl es lamm sein soll (am dezenten geruch sollst du es erkennen )
aber da zelle ein könner mit der flex ist, ist es kein problem, die gesamte zubereitung eines döners mit nur einem werkzeug zu absolvieren (lamm erschlagen, teilen, weizen für das brot, reibungshitze zum backen uswusf )


----------



## iTom (13. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> du verwechselst jetzt aber vermutlich fiktion und realität, oder? häufig bekommste nämlich hammel angedreht, obwohl es lamm sein soll (am dezenten geruch sollst du es erkennen )
> aber da zelle ein könner mit der flex ist, ist es kein problem, die gesamte zubereitung eines döners mit nur einem werkzeug zu absolvieren (lamm erschlagen, teilen, weizen für das brot, reibungshitze zum backen uswusf )



flex = fleisch-lappen-erzeugung-xenokratie


----------



## Zelle (13. August 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> du verwechselst jetzt aber vermutlich fiktion und realität, oder? häufig bekommste nämlich hammel angedreht, obwohl es lamm sein soll (am dezenten geruch sollst du es erkennen )
> aber da zelle ein könner mit der flex ist, ist es kein problem, die gesamte zubereitung eines döners mit nur einem werkzeug zu absolvieren (lamm erschlagen, teilen, weizen für das brot, reibungshitze zum backen uswusf )



Wie sollte man das denn anders machen?


----------



## face-to-ground (13. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wie sollte man das denn anders machen?



ich habe gehört, daß die blutigen amateure eine ganze palette voller werkzeuge zu diesem zweck entworfen, gebaut und verkauft haben: drehspieße mit gas- oder elektroheizung, schlachtereien, mähdrescher und lauter so unnützes zeug


----------



## JeTho (14. August 2008)

Hallo Martin,

ich hoffe mein Beitrag verschwindet nicht unter der Panade die hier gebrutzelt wird.

Also wenn du den Mannheimer Morgen vom 13.08. haben willst, dann hebe ich ihn dir auf. Ist ein ganz kleiner Artikel über die Transalp drin. Könnte man auch abtippen  
-> Martin Müller, das bist doch du? Auf dem Foto bin ich mir nicht sicher.


Gruß   Thorsten


PS: An den Fred, ich habe immernoch Urlaub


----------



## Levty (14. August 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> ich hoffe mein Beitrag verschwindet nicht unter der Panade die hier gebrutzelt wird.
> 
> ...


Kannste mal das Bild posten? Wirst ja wohl eine Digicam oder gar einen Scanner haben...


----------



## Levty (14. August 2008)

Kinderradfahren: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/28405/
Finde ich sehr beeindruckend...


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2008)

Stimmt! Ich bin auch immer sehr beeindruckt wenn ich diese Deppen seh
die ohne Helm fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (14. August 2008)

...das hab ich auch gedacht - aber ist schon nicht schlecht, der Junge hat Style.
Aber neu erfunden hat er den Sport auch nicht, alles schonmal gesehen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Kinderradfahren: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/28405/
> Finde ich sehr beeindruckend...


Nett! Aber dieses Peg-Grinden find ich irgendwie langweilig  Da kuck ich mir lieber die Freaks an, die wie die blöden Flips und Whips vom Stapel lassen. Aber das wäre dann wohl nicht mehr "Street"  Da gibts auch bei Pinkbike ein Video, wo einer wie eine Maschine bis zu Tripple-Tailwhips raushaut, das fand ich fett!




guru39 schrieb:


> Stimmt! Ich bin auch immer sehr beeindruckt wenn ich diese Deppen seh
> die ohne Helm fahren


Ein Helm beim bmxen, weißt du, wie schei$$e das aussieht??  Geht ja mal garnicht!  Man beachte die Ironie...


----------



## Levty (14. August 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Man beachte die Ironie...


Danke, hier glaube ich muss man das dazuschreiben.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. August 2008)

Wer keine nHelm trägt, hat wahrscheinlich auch nichts was er vor Schaden bewahren müsste. 
Also einziges Argument was ich mir anhöre, ist das die ein schlechtes Vorbild geben.


----------



## face-to-ground (14. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Stimmt! Ich bin auch immer sehr beeindruckt wenn ich diese Deppen seh
> die ohne Helm fahren



müsste da net das klassiche 'starke leistung'  kommen?


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2008)

Nein


----------



## face-to-ground (14. August 2008)

starke leistung, gügü


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2008)

wieso, ich leiste doch nichts


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Danke, hier glaube ich muss man das dazuschreiben.


Du, ich hab hier (anderer Thread, auch Regionalforum) schon sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Ironie gemacht  Un de Guru kennt mich jo nit persehnlich, nit dass der was falsch verschdeht...! Der wäs jo nit, dass ich ach so ä Weichei bin, wo liewer ä paar Prodeggdore mehr azieht als zu wenich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (14. August 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du, ich hab hier (anderer Thread, auch Regionalforum) schon sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Ironie gemacht  Un de Guru kennt mich jo nit persehnlich, nit dass der was falsch verschdeht...!


Du weißt schon das die Korrekte Antwort "Schnautze Lev" gewesen wäre?!


----------



## guru39 (14. August 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Un de Guru kennt mich jo nit persehnlich, nit dass der was falsch verschdeht...!




haste de Ängscht vor mir


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das die Korrekte Antwort "Schnautze Lev" gewesen wäre?!


Schnauze Claus!




guru39 schrieb:


> haste de Ängscht vor mir


Nää, ich bin äfach nur zu Heeflichkeit erzoche worre


----------



## Levty (15. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das die Korrekte Antwort "Schnautze Lev" gewesen wäre?!


Tja, manche Menschen, also Wesen nicht deinesgleichen, haben noch Niveau!


----------



## der-tick.de (15. August 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Tja, manche Menschen, also Wesen nicht deinesgleichen, haben noch Niveau!


Also ich weiß ja nicht was das mit so ner Creme zu tun hat, aber manche wissen halt nicht wie man sich hier benehmen muss. "Schnautze Lev" ist ja wohl der wichtigste Ausdruck hier. Irgendwie muss man den Fredführer ja stumm bekommen. 

Apros pros... Ich hab jetzt ne Wohnung in KA (und ein ungenutztes Zimmer)! 

Und nu an die versammelte Mannschaft, nachdem es nun doch erst Montag in Urlaub geht, wer hat lust a*m Samstag ne Runde ab Gimmeldingen* - Weinbiet - Kaltenbrunner Tal - Weinbiet - Gimmeldingen zu drehen?


----------



## Levty (15. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Apros pros... Ich hab jetzt ne Wohnung in KA (und ein ungenutztes Zimmer)!


Das letzte was ich in meinem elenden Leben tun würde, wäre mit dir zusammenzuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (15. August 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Das letzte was ich in meinem elenden Leben tun würde, wäre mit dir zusammenzuziehen.



War jetzt auch kein Angebot... 
Wobei ich glaub, dass das garnicht so böse wäre, immerhin giften wir uns wirklich nur im Forum an... Und eigentlich führe ich ja nur Fredmarotten weiter, eben "Schnautze Lev". Wobei das ja nicht bös gemeint ist. Ich will halt bloß endlich Fredspamsieger werden... Da bist du mir noch rund 200 Beiträge voraus.


----------



## Levty (15. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> immerhin giften wir uns wirklich nur im Forum an...


Achja?


----------



## der-tick.de (15. August 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Achja?



Zumindest bis jetzt Ja.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. August 2008)

Apros pos "apros pos"... der Lev kommt nach KA (wäre ja recht nahe bei mir), aber ich haue ab nach Mainz  gerade heute kam der Zulassungsbescheid


----------



## Kelme (15. August 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Achja?


The Battle of the Bullies - Part 2?

www.structed.com/sis/?p=734

Wobei da war im Vorfeld "mehr los".


----------



## Levty (15. August 2008)

Gratulation! Viel Spaß beim Lehrerwerden... ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. August 2008)

Trotz dem Zynismus: Danke!


----------



## iTom (15. August 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> The Battle of the Bullies - Part 2?
> 
> www.structed.com/sis/?p=734
> 
> Wobei da war im Vorfeld "mehr los".



Klasse

"Ich schwöre, dass ich mich, auf dem Trail, nicht wie ein Ar$chloch benehme, sonst soll mich der Blitz beim Kacken treffen"



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHqgg6zjQy4


----------



## Levty (15. August 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Trotz dem Zynismus: Danke!



Immer doch


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. August 2008)

Aber ungeachtet dessen sollten wir vorher noch zusammen ein paar Strecken unter die Stollen nehmen! Ich melde mich in gut einer Woche wieder - wenn ich von PDS zurück bin  Au revoir Messieurs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (15. August 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aber ungeachtet dessen sollten wir vorher noch zusammen ein paar Strecken unter die Stollen nehmen! Ich melde mich in gut einer Woche wieder - wenn ich von PDS zurück bin  Au revoir Messieurs!


Viel Spaß bei der Schlammschlacht! Wir werden uns in Leogang ab Dienstag einsauen.


----------



## Levty (15. August 2008)

Alles klärchen - sofern ich da bin!
Ansonsten viel Spaß und pass auf die Radfahrer vor dir auf...


----------



## Quente (15. August 2008)

Ohne Kommentar


----------



## Flugrost (16. August 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Apros pos "apros pos"...


Wasn das Smu, kaum aus der Schule raus und alles vergessen? Das kommt Tobsns "Trettlager" doch sehr nahe...

Lev, um neun down under.


----------



## Levty (16. August 2008)

Jaja...


----------



## JeTho (16. August 2008)

So, habe den Artikel mal abfotografiert.

@Martin: Die Seite kommt noch per Post (aber nur wenn du das auch bist )


----------



## Levty (17. August 2008)

Jap, isser! Sehr geil


----------



## easymtbiker (17. August 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> So, habe den Artikel mal abfotografiert.
> 
> @Martin: Die Seite kommt noch per Post (aber nur wenn du das auch bist )


 Super! Danke! Ja, bin ich und Alex.

Merci!


----------



## Levty (18. August 2008)

Alex und ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (18. August 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Alex und ich.



Wenn Du in dieses Alter kommst, dann beginnst Du auch eher mit dem Ich. Es beginnt dann nämlich das Egoisten- und Ellenbogenzeitalter


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. August 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wenn Du in dieses Alter kommst, dann beginnst Du auch eher mit dem Ich. Es beginnt dann nämlich das Egoisten- und Ellenbogenzeitalter



... oder Du stirbst altersbedingt, bevor Du den Satz vollenden kannst.


----------



## easymtbiker (18. August 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Alex und ich.



schei$$ deutschleher!


----------



## el Zimbo (18. August 2008)

Ich glaub eher das hat was mit diesem Knigge zu tun...und irgendwas mit Eseln oder so?
Knigge kannschde knigge


----------



## Zelle (18. August 2008)

Was für ein Kuchen ...


----------



## iTom (18. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Was für ein Kuchen ...



Mutterkuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (18. August 2008)

...das ist aber nicht der Kuchen, den dein Drache am Sonntag für dich gebacken hat...oder etwa doch???


----------



## Zelle (18. August 2008)

Nein, dann würde ich auch mir Gedanken zu machen ... ob ich sie vielleicht vernachlässige, oder ob die überfordert ist ... etc.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. August 2008)

@ Martin. Tolle Leistung. RESPEKT  Die Bilder unserer Loogtour sind eingestellt.Endlich. 
Nur so zur Info. Wetter Gardasee momentan ü 25°. Nächste Woche ähnliche Temperaturen


----------



## Zelle (20. August 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Martin. Tolle Leistung. RESPEKT  Die Bilder unserer Loogtour sind eingestellt.Endlich.
> Nur so zur Info. Wetter Gardasee momentan ü 25°. Nächste Woche ähnliche Temperaturen



Na dann hoffentlich mit starken Gewittern!


----------



## Franz/K3 (20. August 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Martin. Tolle Leistung. RESPEKT  Die Bilder unserer Loogtour sind eingestellt.Endlich.
> Nur so zur Info. Wetter Gardasee momentan ü 25°. Nächste Woche ähnliche Temperaturen




Und macht schon viele Fotos und Filmchen!


----------



## Levty (20. August 2008)

Viel Spaß am GS und rockt schön die Spitzkehren!


----------



## el Zimbo (20. August 2008)

Danke - machen wir...

Aber mit dem Wetter bin ich noch nicht ganz einverstanden, Samstag gibt's wahrscheinlich erstma Regen,
Was danach kommt, ist noch zu weit hin, aber da war nochmal Regen zum Ende der Woche.

Manchmal wünschte ich mir schon sowas wie einen Gott, zu dem man beten kann 
Aber vielleicht reicht ja auch unsere eigene Willenskraft, um das Wetter zu beeinflussen - in der Pfalz klappt's ja auch


----------



## Franz/K3 (20. August 2008)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter - nur schlechte Reifen!


...oder so ähnlich


----------



## el Zimbo (20. August 2008)

Da fällt mir meine bescheidene Regenkleidung ein...
Aber das wird schon, ich denke das Wetter gut!


----------



## Quente (20. August 2008)

Zimbo fahr naggisch und der See wird sich vor Dir teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (20. August 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Danke - machen wir...
> 
> Aber mit dem Wetter bin ich noch nicht ganz einverstanden, Samstag gibt's wahrscheinlich erstma Regen,
> Was danach kommt, ist noch zu weit hin, aber da war nochmal Regen zum Ende der Woche.
> ...



Kannst ruhig mich anbeten. Ich werde meistens so angeredet "Mein Gott, was hoschn jetzt do schu wiedä gmacht"...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. August 2008)

Drück euch die Daumen.

Das Programm ist ja voll (301, 601, 101, ... 110, 112, 11833, ...). Nicht dass ihr einen Trail auslassen müßt, weil Wetterpussytag ist.


----------



## zena (20. August 2008)

viel Spaß am Gaddasee 
Alternativbeschäftigung bei schlecht Wetter: Shopen, Gruppenmassage, Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht, Cappucino-Wettsaufen, Psychotherapie, Bikes putzen, Modenschau, Pydschamaparty
ach wie schaaaade dass ich net mit kann das nächste mal aber mit Sicherheit
tut euch nicht weh und anderen auch nicht


----------



## Flugrost (21. August 2008)

Du machst mir Angst - sehr viel Angst...


----------



## Zelle (21. August 2008)

*Moin!*

Bald ist Wochenende  Morgen geht's bei euch los ... ihr Glücklichen! Besonders wenn ich lese, was man neben dem Biken da noch alles schönes machen kann 

Jedenfalls wünsche ich euch viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und dass ihre heile zurück kommt. Wobei, eine Heilung da ist bestimmt auch nicht möglich. Also kommt einfach nicht kaputter wieder, als ihr es schon seid!


----------



## dave (21. August 2008)

Jo, viel Spass Euch! 

@Aju:
Willste für die Jungs nicht noch schnell ein paar 601-Finisher-Shirts besorgen? 





Werd' übrigens tatsächlich mal eines bestellen!

Ansonsten noch alles Gute zum alljährlichen Ehrentag an unser Trail-Kücken!


----------



## face-to-ground (21. August 2008)

zena schrieb:


> blabla... Cappucino-Wettsaufen....blabla...



denk daran, daß du, wenn du dich nicht als der totale touri outen willst, den cappu nur bis spätestens 11 (vormittags ) bestellst


----------



## el Zimbo (21. August 2008)

Ach stimmt ja - _Happy Birthday Lev!!!_


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2008)

Oh, von mir auch alles gute Leff  sauf net soviel Wodka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (21. August 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## easymtbiker (21. August 2008)

hey lev, kleiner dicker quoten- russe 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!*

wünsche dir alles gute! bleib so wie du bist und ich wünsche dir keine knochen- und biketeilebrüche!

ja, und jetzt bist du 20! ZWANZIG!!! das steht die ZWEI vorne, alter sack! haste schon an deine rente gedacht?


----------



## atomica (21. August 2008)

hi kleiner russe  
wünsche dir auch alles gute zum geburtstag! feier schön und genieß noch die zeit, bevor das harte studentenleben beginnt


----------



## aju (21. August 2008)

@Lev:
Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

@dave:
601-Finisher-Shirt - Schade, dass Du das nicht schon früher gepostet hast! Da es für eine rechtszeitige Lieferung jetzt schon zu spät sein dürfte, müssen sich die Jungs für die (?Erst?-) Befahrung halt nachher selbst belohnen....


----------



## strandi (21. August 2008)

happy börsday leff!

der strandi ist schon fast feddig zum abflug...
man...das wird ganz schön rumpeln auf dem 601


----------



## rohstrugel (21. August 2008)

Lev du Dr...rr...aufgänger, auch von mir alles Gute. Und lass die Puppen tanzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. August 2008)

Auch von mir alle Gute zu deinem Geburtzeltag du Exilrusse . Lass dich schön feiern und denke daran mit 20 gehts rapide abwärts


----------



## Levty (21. August 2008)

Danke an alle  Werd heute Abend mal ne Kneipe abreißen... 
Den Gardaseeern viel Spaß, lasst den 601er noch ganz, den möcht ich auch mal fahren.

So, und jetzt ab in die City 

Cheers und so


----------



## iTom (21. August 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Danke an alle  Werd heute Abend mal ne Kneipe abreißen...
> Den Gardaseeern viel Spaß, lasst den 601er noch ganz, den möcht ich auch mal fahren.
> 
> So, und jetzt ab in die City
> ...



Auch von mir nen Glückwunsch Jetzt geht es rapide auf die 30 zu, noch schneller auf die 40...


----------



## Flugrost (21. August 2008)

Noch bin ich rechtzeitig - Leff unser Trailrusse und Parttimestylestar feier schön und lass es Dir richtig gutgehen!


----------



## Levty (25. August 2008)

Und tschüs...


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. August 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Viel Spaß bei der Schlammschlacht! Wir werden uns in Leogang ab Dienstag einsauen.


War ziemlich human, zwar teils matschig, doch insgesamt besser als letztes Jahr! Aber ihr dürftet ziemliches Schei$$wetter erwischt haben...?




Levty schrieb:


> Alles klärchen - sofern ich da bin!
> Ansonsten viel Spaß und pass auf die Radfahrer vor dir auf...


Also ICH bin wieder da, kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du nach dem Kneipenabriss wieder aus der U-Haft raus bist 
Hast du kürzlich einen vor-dir-Bikenden abgeschossen oder warum der Tip? War eigentlich nie so viel los, dass man sich auf der Strecke aufgelaufen ist. 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Wasn das Smu, kaum aus der Schule raus und alles vergessen? Das kommt Tobsns "Trettlager" doch sehr nahe...


Sorry, war noch nie gut in Spanisch


----------



## Zelle (25. August 2008)

Ich bin auch da und habe ab Donnerstag endlich frei ... vielleicht können wir dann ja mal die Tage die Trails in die richtige Richtung fahren


----------



## Levty (25. August 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ICH bin wieder da, kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du nach dem Kneipenabriss wieder aus der U-Haft raus bist
> Hast du kürzlich einen vor-dir-Bikenden abgeschossen oder warum der Tip? War eigentlich nie so viel los, dass man sich auf der Strecke aufgelaufen ist.


Hey, ich hock grad in Karlsruhe am Bahnhof, werde gleich ins Auto huepfen und in die Alpen fahren, sry 

Viel Spass hier in diesem Loch!


----------



## Zelle (25. August 2008)

Viel Spaß in den Alpen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. August 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich bin auch da und habe ab Donnerstag endlich frei ... vielleicht können wir dann ja mal die Tage die Trails in die richtige Richtung fahren


Klingt gut!  Ich sollte aber vorher noch mein Rad putzen, dä hängen noch 1-2kg PdS Dreck dran  Hoffentlich weiß ich überhaupt noch, wie man bergauf fährt...




Levty schrieb:


> Hey, ich hock grad in Karlsruhe am Bahnhof, werde gleich ins Auto huepfen und in die Alpen fahren, sry
> 
> Viel Spass hier in diesem Loch!


Selber Loch!  Lass die Berge stehen, ich will da spätestens im Winter auch wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JeTho (27. August 2008)

Der ANTI-Trend hat es schon in die Magazine geschafft. Wer von euch ist dafür verantwortlich: http://www.mtb-rider.net/html/content-9.html


grtz   Thorsten


----------



## Zelle (28. August 2008)

Das ist ein ganz natürlicher Vorgang. Die Magazine richten sich eben nach den Stars!


----------



## Bogie (28. August 2008)

Hi,

habe keinen Urlaub! Kann also nur Wochenends fahren. 
Möchte kommendes WE endlich mal in den Bikepark -> Lac Blanc!
Gibts Interessenten/Ortskundige, die auch Bock auf Runterdüsen haben??

Bogie


----------



## zena (28. August 2008)

bin dann mal weg...
morgen gehts bei mir mal wieder ums Kohleverdienen als Fahrrad-Nanny.
da ich euch erst ca. 13.9 wiedertreffe (wenn Gott so will) wünsche ich allen schönen Herbstanfang, sonnige Tage und freie Trails.
...diesmal eine gegen 11
...und wenn ich wieder da bin erzähl ich euch wer gewonnen hat

10a


----------



## Houschter (28. August 2008)

> ...diesmal eine gegen 11



Fährst etwa schon wieder über diese Hügelkette im Süden zum heiligen See??? 
Na dann mal heiles Ankommen


----------



## TomChili (28. August 2008)

Lac Blanc? 

Klar, bin ich auch. Fahren morgen mit 10 Mann/Frau (nicht 10a !) runter.
Vieleicht sehma uns am Samstag.

Ciao, Thomas


----------



## atomica (29. August 2008)

hi tom!

wir sind morgen auch in lac blanc! wenn bei euch mädels mitfahren, könnt ihr ja mal ausschau nach meinem blauen coilerchen halten - würde mich über weibliche unterstützung freuen! 

grüße, eva


----------



## han (29. August 2008)

atomica schrieb:


> hi tom!
> 
> wir sind morgen auch in lac blanc! wenn bei euch mädels mitfahren, könnt ihr ja mal ausschau nach meinem blauen coilerchen halten - würde mich über weibliche unterstützung freuen!
> 
> grüße, eva



bin doch auch dabei


----------



## atomica (29. August 2008)

du redest zwar mindestens so viel wie ne frau , aber auf dem rad bist du doch noch bissl schneller unterwegs als ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (29. August 2008)

atomica schrieb:


> du redest zwar mindestens so viel wie ne frau , aber auf dem rad bist du doch noch bissl schneller unterwegs als ich...



kann das sein, das du mich gerade mit dem Nico verwechselst??


----------



## atomica (29. August 2008)

redet der noch mehr als du?!? das kann ja heiter werden morgen


----------



## Flugrost (31. August 2008)

Wir sind zurück.
Thank you for the Music, thank you for the Show...

gips irgendwo 418er Finisher Sirts? ... im Fußgängerforum vielleicht?


----------



## eL (31. August 2008)

man Achim ohne dit hemd wär ick da nich weggg... du bist einfach zu unbeharrlich


----------



## Bumble (31. August 2008)

eL schrieb:


> man *Achim* ohne dit hemd wär ick da nich weggg... du bist einfach zu unbeharrlich


----------



## easymtbiker (1. September 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wir sind zurück.
> Thank you for the Music, thank you for the Show...


ja wie? war das alles?  

wo ist bericht, foto's, videos, schadensstatistiken, gps- daten usw?  

mach mal hin, achim!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. September 2008)

Wir sind auch wieder da.
Fotos?
Vorgeschmack:


----------



## Bogie (1. September 2008)

So, wenn die Gardaseejungs hier nix zustandebringen, stell ich halt mal ein paar Fotos hier rein. 
Alle Fotos von Santacruiser!

Vinschgau:
















Dolomiten:


----------



## Zelle (1. September 2008)

Sehr geile Bilder  ... wäre da nicht dieser hässliche Bogie-Typ auf dem krummen Bike


----------



## Quente (1. September 2008)

Gemein solche Bilder auf die Nacht .


----------



## iTom (1. September 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> So, wenn die Gardaseejungs hier nix zustandebringen, stell ich halt mal ein paar Fotos hier rein.
> Alle Fotos von Santacruiser!
> 
> Vinschgau:
> ...



Will auch mal wieder dort hin


----------



## Kelme (1. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Sehr geile Bilder  ... wäre da nicht dieser hässliche Bogie-Typ auf dem krummen Bike


Zelle, ein Bild von dir in der Qualität und ich würde viel Blödsinn leichter ertragen


----------



## easymtbiker (2. September 2008)

und wieder n rahmenriss: hab vor 3 monaten endlich mein votec m6 verkauft, an meinen bruder, und bei seinem 2. renn- einsatz versagt der rahmen (der risss setzt sich auf der anderen seite genauso fort). naja, werde ihm jetzt n neuen rahmen organisieren. wo bekomme ich nen ersatz- rahmen auf garantie von votec?  








und das noch:



Levty schrieb:


> Wir sind auch wieder da.
> Fotos?
> Vorgeschmack:



wenn der rest deiner bilder auch so verschwommen ist, brauchste die nicht hochladen


----------



## Levty (2. September 2008)

Weitergehts, scharf:


----------



## iTom (2. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Weitergehts, scharf:



Wo ist denn hier ne scharfe Braut zu sehen

Ah, jetzt seh' ich es. Das Rad meinst Du


----------



## strandi (2. September 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> So, wenn die Gardaseejungs hier nix zustandebringen, stell ich halt mal ein paar Fotos hier rein.



na alla gut...dann stelle ich halt mal ein paar fotos vom gardasee ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (3. September 2008)

ward ihr auch biken am gardasee oder nur essen+trinken + rr fahren?


----------



## Bogie (3. September 2008)

Ich glaub auch, daß die Jungs nur Freizeitprogramm hatten....... Essen, Trinken, Eis essen usw.


----------



## strandi (3. September 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch, daß die Jungs nur Freizeitprogramm hatten....... Essen, Trinken, Eis essen usw.



war ja auch eine awp veranstaltung


----------



## THBiker (3. September 2008)

War eben ne richtige AWP-mäßige Tour


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. September 2008)

Sodale hab auf die Schnelle ein paar Pics vom Gardasee in mein Album eingestellt, damit, obwohl wird sowieso gelästert, niemand sagt wir wäre träge gewesen. ü 1300 Hm pro Tag waren immer dabei  und das aus eigener Kraft.... nix shuttle.


----------



## han (3. September 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ü 1300 Hm pro Tag waren immer dabei  und das aus eigener Kraft.... nix shuttle.


und was ist daran AWP???


----------



## Levty (3. September 2008)

Heute aufm Königstuhl, ich saß mit angezogenen Protektoren auf einer Bank und wartete auf wen, eine Kindergartengruppe tobte herum, ein kleiner Bengel kommt, zeigt auf die Protektoren und meint: Hast du so viel Angst, dass du hinfällst?

Ich hab mich schlappgelacht und ja gesagt


----------



## Romarius (3. September 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Sodale hab auf die Schnelle ein paar Pics vom Gardasee in mein Album eingestellt, damit, obwohl wird sowieso gelästert, niemand sagt wir wäre träge gewesen. ü 1300 Hm pro Tag waren immer dabei  und das aus eigener Kraft.... nix shuttle.



blöde fragen aber wieso fahrt ihr so weit (und tretet dann auch noch selbst hoch) ?
der nördliche alpenkamm bietet doch mindestens bessere strecken/auswahl incl günstiger shuttles...


----------



## easymtbiker (3. September 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> (und tretet dann auch noch selbst hoch) ?


das, mein lieber, frage ich mich auch immer wieder. immerhin gibt es mit motor ausgestattete fahrzeuge, die einen  mühelos auf jeden berg befördern.

es scheint so, als ob es sich bei dem phänomen "berg-hoch-fahren" um eine sogenannte "ausgleichstätigkeit" von leuten handelt, die auf der arbeit körperlich nicht genug ausgelastet sind. weiterhin steht als erklärungsversuch  hoch im kurs:

-"ich schaff es noch den berg hoch-ich bin noch nicht so alt"- selbstbestätigung oder  
- sexuelle unausgeglichenheit" oder
- einfach nur dummheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. September 2008)

Oder vielleicht einfach weil es *Spaß *macht.


----------



## rohstrugel (3. September 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht einfach weil es *Spaß *macht.









  jetzt übertreibst du aber


----------



## Zelle (3. September 2008)

Klar, das ist doch AWP: Langsam die Berge rauf, damit man viel davon hat und zeitlich ca. 50 % bergauf gefahren wird. 40 % Pausen , 9 % Protektoren anziehen und bergab möglichst schnell (1 %), damit es endlich wieder bergauf geht.


----------



## Quente (4. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Klar, das ist doch AWP: Langsam die Berge rauf, damit man viel davon hat und zeitlich ca. 50 % bergauf gefahren wird. 40 % Pausen , 9 % Protektoren anziehen und bergab möglichst schnell (1 %), damit es endlich wieder bergauf geht.


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen, in mir ist eine Tourenfahrerwelt zusammengebrochen, du fährst an einem Tag 3 oder 4 kleine Touren,
keine Gleichmäßigkeit, kein Hunger, kein Durst aber viel Spaß. 
(9 % Protektoren). Am 01.04.2009 lasse ich Umleidekabinen mit einem großen Spiegel im PW aufstellen.


----------



## Flugrost (4. September 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Am 01.04.2009 lasse ich Umleidekabinen mit einem großen Spiegel im PW aufstellen.[/IMG]



Bis dahin hat jeder Airbags in den Kniescheiben...


----------



## Zelle (4. September 2008)

Knietitten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (4. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Knietitten?


 
Klassenkameradinnen von mir haben das schon,
aber die fahren kein MTB.


----------



## strandi (4. September 2008)

Quente schrieb:


> Klassenkameradinnen von mir haben das schon,
> aber die fahren kein MTB.


----------



## Flugrost (4. September 2008)

Leider hab ich das Originalplakat vom Stoppomat nicht gefunden?
Kelme, hast Dus?

Egal wie, hier ein kurzer Hinweis zu einer kulturell wirklich wertvollen Veranstaltung: 
Germanys next Klapp - Model...


----------



## iTom (4. September 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...



Das Klapprad-Dingens-Kapp' ist dann ausschließlich für Votec-Räder gedacht? Die Rahmen sind anscheinend dafür so gebaut...


----------



## Kelme (4. September 2008)

Die Veranstaltung ist sehr singlespeedy und verdient höchsten Respekt. Einzig der Punkt des Epilierens macht mir dieses Jahr Sorge. Vielleicht hilft da eine hautfarbene, blickdichte Strumpfhose.
Bestzeit: 18:43 min und im letzten Jahr hat ein 16-jähriger gewonnen. Wo soll das hinführen? Da ich aber von Längen- und Höhenmessungen nichts halte und mit einem Stoppodingenskirchen auch nichts anfangen kann, bleibt's dabei, dass ich am Sonntag auf der Weidenthaler Kerb' das Volk mit totem Tier und alkoholischem Getränk versorgen werde.


----------



## Flugrost (4. September 2008)

Die 18irgendwas machen mir schon seit langer Zeit Sorge - auch wenns "nur"! bis zum Breitenspiel raufgeht... und wenn sie sich die Haare auf den Zähnen epilieren wollen, wirds nur breitensportlicher. Apropos breitensportlich, man bekommt so man will ein Klappgefährt ausgeliehen - war vor 2Jahren zum. so. (Kein Bump Force, kein Bergwerk und auch kein Votec)



Nachtrag:
Was bedeuten 25000 Saarländer im Vorhof zur Hölle?






Die größte Rückrufaktion der Geschichte...


----------



## Levty (5. September 2008)

Geht am SA was?


----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Die 18irgendwas machen mir schon seit langer Zeit Sorge - auch wenns "nur"! bis zum Breitenspiel raufgeht... und wenn sie sich die Haare auf den Zähnen epilieren wollen, wirds nur breitensportlicher. Apropos breitensportlich, man bekommt so man will ein Klappgefährt ausgeliehen - war vor 2Jahren zum. so. (Kein Bump Force, kein Bergwerk und auch kein Votec)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab vor nicht allzulanger zeit auch schon beobachtet, wie jemand im schlepptau von einem auto nach bedienung des stoppodingenskirchens die kalmit hoch 'gefahren' ist... 

wer´s nötig hat...


----------



## Kelme (5. September 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich hab vor nicht allzulanger zeit auch schon beobachtet, wie jemand im schlepptau von einem auto nach bedienung des stoppodingenskirchens die kalmit hoch 'gefahren' ist...
> 
> wer´s nötig hat...


War's nach dem Motto "Carbon statt Kondition"?


----------



## Quente (5. September 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> War's nach dem Motto "Carbon statt Kondition"?


 

oder dieser "......vergleich mit Vakuumpumpe".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2008)

naja..gegen carbon ist nichts einzuwenden. gegen konditionsmangel auch nicht. aber dann nich mal selbst fahren - das find ich dann schon bissi schwach. außerdem dachte ich, daß der spruch für schweizer steinböcke reserviert ist....


----------



## Kelme (5. September 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> naja..gegen carbon ist nichts einzuwenden...


So beginnt der Niedergang des Abendlandes. Da kann ich nur hoffen, dass die *Steinböcke* eine Passstraße betrachten.



face-to-ground schrieb:


> ... außerdem dachte ich, daß der spruch für schweizer steinböcke reserviert ist....
> ...


Steinböcke. Ganz richtig. Und die sind auch auf dem Filmchen. Steinböcke.


----------



## Levty (5. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Geht am SA was?


.


----------



## fanta1 (5. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Geht am SA was?



Ja....


----------



## face-to-ground (5. September 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> So beginnt der Niedergang des Abendlandes. Da kann ich nur hoffen, dass die *Steinböcke* eine Passstraße betrachten.
> 
> 
> Steinböcke. Ganz richtig. Und die sind auch auf dem Filmchen. Steinböcke.



ich hatte da das gefühl, daß dieser spruch zu den gäsböcken übergehen würde. außerdem - was ist gegen plaste einzuwenden? im östen sind damals massenweise autos gebaut worden. und was für eine faser da jetzt dazwischen is, is doch latte - oder?


----------



## Bogie (5. September 2008)

Ist zwar Gott sei Dank noch ein bißchen Zeit bis zum Winter..........
Aber Achtung , wenn Euch jemand seinen Rucksack gibt.........seht selbst:


----------



## Levty (5. September 2008)

Sehr geil 
Auch wenn ich nur die Hälfte verstanden habe...
Die Leute versteh ich nicht,
Italiener sind mir unsympatisch
und Franzosen hass ich...
C'est la vie!


----------



## kawilli (5. September 2008)

Hi Leute hier mal was in eigener Sache. Kennt irgendjemand eine Firma oder einen versierten Schweißer der Alu schweißen kann und zwar fachgerecht? Muß leider meine Kettenstrebe schweißen lassen und suche jetzt hier in der Region jemanden der das machen könnte. Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar, auch mal rumhorchen wenn´s nichts ausmacht, vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen der einen kennt usw.
Danke im Vorraus Kamikasi


----------



## Flugrost (5. September 2008)

Fritz Fleck 
Fa. Flema
Eintrachtstr. 30
68259 Mannheim
 +49 0621 792248

Er hat das Zaskar eines Freundes vor einiger Zeit scheibenbremskompatibel gemacht. Ist Rahmenbauer von Beruf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (5. September 2008)

Ich bin dir zu tiefstem Dank verpflichtet werde es morgen mal versuchen ob ich jemanden dort erreiche, mal sehen ob es klappt. 

Danke Rösti


----------



## Flugrost (7. September 2008)

Moin 1100 Maikammer/Alsterweiler. Start da am Parkplatz- wie immer wird sich gemütlich eingerollt... später könnts dann technisch uncomfortable werden; Zigeunerfelsen, Königsberg und Snake winken - Abschlussschmankerl wird die Kalmitabfahrt - und alles im AWP Style --- herzlich willkommen.

Wie immer spät aber trotzdem noch...


----------



## Levty (7. September 2008)

Gute Besserung Smubob, und so  
Wollte schon immer mal einen 206 fahren ;D

Und Zimbo und Armin haben wahrscheinlich noch ne schöne Tour gehabt 

Cheers.


----------



## dave (7. September 2008)

@Smubob:
Ja, das war wohl echt Pech. Hoffe Du bist bald wieder auf dem Damm!


Hab' ansonsten übrigens schon paar Fotos von der Großvenendiger-Umrundung mit Levty in mein IBC-Album hochgeladen.
Freue mich auch schon auf weitere Garda-Fotos von Euch!

@Zena:
Bist Du nicht auch schon wieder zurück? Wie lief's denn auf Deinem letzten AX?


----------



## easymtbiker (7. September 2008)

wegen termine nächstes wochenende  am samstag abend den 13.  findet bei mir das letzte hoffest statt! ich muss leider umziehen, daher das letzte mal. 
freue mich wenn möglicht viele von meinen bekannten kommen und wäre nett, wenn jemand n kuchen oder salat mitbringt!


----------



## Flugrost (7. September 2008)

Danke für die Einladung, Martin! Ich ruf dich an.

@Smubob Beste Genesungswünsche - Dein Pechpensum haste hiermit definitiv aufgebraucht. Ab jetzt gehts nur noch bergauf.
Lev in Deinem Auto? Geh mal außenrum und schau mal nach Schrammen... ;-]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (7. September 2008)

Michael auf der Rückfahrt schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Fahrstil ist deutlich besser als von dem vorhin, mir ist grad der Name entfallen...


Es ging um Stefan  ...plöter Raser


----------



## Flugrost (7. September 2008)

Stefan hat auch den alten Führerschein ohne ...
Ich hab auch schon gehört, dass der plöt rast.


----------



## Zelle (7. September 2008)

Wieder im Lande ... was ist denn mit dem Smubob? Du wolltest mir doch noch die Trails richtig rum zeigen


----------



## rohstrugel (8. September 2008)

Von mir auch noch gute Besserung an Smubob.
Ich hoffe mal, dass er den niederländischen Fahrstil von Lev schmerzfrei überstanden hat.

Und Stefan ist kein plöter Raser, der fährt nur anders.


----------



## Don Stefano (8. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Es ging um Stefan  ...plöter Raser


Meine Frau meckert auch immer rum. Nächstes Mal einfach in ein anderes Auto setzen.


----------



## Zelle (8. September 2008)

Dagegen hilft *Paaranhals*!


----------



## el Zimbo (8. September 2008)

Ich meld mich auch mal offiziell zurück - mit weiteren Genesungswünschen für Smubob...
(@Zelle: bei der gestrigen Operation am rechten Schlüsselbein haben sie die Schrauben vom linken gleich mit entfernt...)

Gardasee-Fotos kommen auch gleich noch...


----------



## Romarius (8. September 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Hab' ansonsten übrigens schon paar Fotos von der Großvenendiger-Umrundung mit Levty in mein IBC-Album hochgeladen.



sehr sehr schöne fotos. 
die zermannt runde sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## guru39 (8. September 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> sehr sehr schöne fotos.



Stimmt


----------



## rohstrugel (8. September 2008)

Ein paar Fotos wurden am Sonntag natürlich auch gemacht 






















In meinem Album gibt es noch ein paar mehr Pics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (8. September 2008)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Ein paar Fotos wurden am Sonntag natürlich auch gemacht
> 
> ...
> In meinem Album gibt es noch ein paar mehr Pics.



Tolle klare Aufnahmen. Die Kamera scheint recht gut zu sein.


----------



## fitze (8. September 2008)

Mal als Info an die Mitfahrer/Sanis: OP vom Smubob lief gut. Ihm gehts soweit auch gut. Is vorhin schon mit runter zum Auto geschlappt 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Levty (9. September 2008)

fitze schrieb:


> Mal als Info an die Mitfahrer/Sanis: OP vom Smubob lief gut. Ihm gehts soweit auch gut. Is vorhin schon mit runter zum Auto geschlappt
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi


Freut das zu hören 
Hat alles geklappt, so wie er es wollte, oder muss er in einer Woche doch noch mal unters Skalpell?

@Harry: Ab in den Singletrailthread damit


----------



## Don Stefano (9. September 2008)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Ein paar Fotos wurden am Sonntag natürlich auch gemacht.


Oh, super schöne Bilder. Es lohnt sich doch, mit dem Harry biken zu gehen. 

Es freut mich zu hören, dass die OP von Smubob gut gelaufen ist. Weiterhin gute Besserung.


----------



## dave (9. September 2008)

So entspannt wie Stefan stand dort bisher auch noch niemand an der Stelle. 

@fitze:
Danke für die Infos! Weißt Du wie lange Smubob nun außer Gefecht ist?


----------



## fitze (9. September 2008)

Ob er nochmal unters Messer muss war Gestern noch nicht entschieden. Kommt wohl drauf an wie der alte Bruch aussieht beim nächsten Röntgen. Wahrscheinlich wird er Morgen erst mal entlassen, dann wird er sich sicher selbst melden.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Levty (9. September 2008)

Gut, dann warten wir mal 

Mal was in eigener Sache:
Hat jemand ein Rennradschaltwerk, das er nicht mehr braucht und es mir bei der nächsten Tour (möglichst billig/kostenlos) abtreten mag?  Muss nicht unbedingt gut funktionieren und sehr alt sein...
Oder hier in HD...

Cheers.


----------



## JeTho (10. September 2008)

@ dave: Hammer Fotos!!!!!

@ rohstrugel: Sieht auch professionell aus.

Habt immer volles Equipment dabei oder was für eine Automatic macht solche Fotos?


Gruß   Thorsten


----------



## dave (10. September 2008)

JeTho schrieb:


> @ dave: Hammer Fotos!!!!!



Danke! 

@ rohstrugel: Sieht auch professionell aus.



JeTho schrieb:


> Habt immer volles Equipment dabei oder was für eine Automatic macht solche Fotos?



Ich hatte die Canon EOS 400D mit UWW dabei und Lev eine Canon Bridgekamera. Somit hatten wir uns eigentlich gut ergänzt.
Aber dem Kram nehme ich auch nur dann mit, wenn ich gezielt Fotos machen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (10. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Tolle klare Aufnahmen. Die Kamera scheint recht gut zu sein.





JeTho schrieb:


> @ dave: Hammer Fotos!!!!!
> 
> @ rohstrugel: Sieht auch professionell aus.
> 
> ...



Ein Arbeitskollege (Hobbyknipser) erzählt immer wieder den gleichen Witz, ich fand ihn zwar schon beim ersten Mal nicht so richtig lustig, aber er hat auch eine Botschaft:

_Ein Fotograf sitzt in einem Restaurant und hat vor sich auf dem Tisch ein paar eigene Fotos. Da kommt der Kellner vorbei und sagt, dass er tolle Fotos habe, müsse wohl eine sehr gute Kamera sein. Der Fotograf erwiedert: "Sie haben gutes Essen, ihr Koch muss sehr gute Töpfe verwenden" ..._


----------



## Zelle (10. September 2008)

Hat noch irgendwer Urlaub oder Ferien? Möchte morgen und übermorgen ein paar Anti-Winterpokal-Punkte sammeln.

Grüße!


----------



## el Zimbo (10. September 2008)

Fressen, saufen, pöbeln und Unfug labern ???


----------



## Zelle (10. September 2008)

Genau so stelle ich mir das vor   ... aber wahrscheinlich geht das unter der Woche nicht, wenn der gemeine AWP-Pöbel arbeitet.


----------



## iTom (10. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege (Hobbyknipser) erzählt immer wieder den gleichen Witz, ich fand ihn zwar schon beim ersten Mal nicht so richtig lustig, aber er hat auch eine Botschaft:
> 
> _Ein Fotograf sitzt in einem Restaurant und hat vor sich auf dem Tisch ein paar eigene Fotos. Da kommt der Kellner vorbei und sagt, dass er tolle Fotos habe, müsse wohl eine sehr gute Kamera sein. Der Fotograf erwiedert: "Sie haben gutes Essen, ihr Koch muss sehr gute Töpfe verwenden" ..._



Das Werkzeug ist schon nicht ganz unwichtig... egal ob Topf oder Kamera. 

Das wichtigste sind natürlich immer die Motive. Wenn ein Gesicht nicht fotogen ist, das kannst Du mit der Kamera auch nicht fotogen machen. ...mit nem Topf dann vielleicht schon.


----------



## el Zimbo (10. September 2008)

@Zelle:
letzte Woche wolltest DU ja nicht...
Was war eigentlich mit deinem Rücken, ist er wieder nachgewachsen?

@iTom:
anfangs dachte ich, mit dem Handy geht das schon.
Jetzt wünsch ich mir schon ne bessere Kamera, wenn ich mir meine Bilder anschau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (10. September 2008)

So lange Du hinter der Kamera stehst ... sonst müsste man Dich wohl auch erstmal mit dem Top bearbeiten.

Rücken ist nachgewachsen, der neue ist viel besser


----------



## JeTho (10. September 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ich hatte die Canon EOS 400D mit UWW dabei ...



Ich habe ein 10-20/4,8-5,6 und das ist wesentlich schlechter von den Kontrasten. Also rück mal raus was für ein Superobjektiv das ist. 

Aber nichts desto trotz, in dem Zusammenspiel von Koch, Zutaten und Werkzeug, habt ihr AWP Punkte verdient.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2008)

Vielen Dank an alle für die Genesungswünsche und natürlich vor allem an die ganze Mannschaft, die die Tour abgebrochen und dafür gesorgt hat, dass ich mit allem Zubehör aus dem Wald, zum Auto und schließlich nachhause und ins KH kam. 

Zum aktuellen Stand: links konnte der Draht praktischerweise direkt entfernt werden und rechts wurde genau das gleiche Modell eingepflanzt. OP verlief gut, die Bruchstücke ließen sich wohl sehr gut fixieren, der Operateur war zufrieden. Diesmal hat mich die Vollnarkose auch nicht ganz so mitgenommen wie letztes Mal. Den Arm darf ich von Anfang an nach vorne und zur Seite bis i. d. Waagerechte bewegen (immerhin besser als ganz ruhiggestellt). Maximale Belastung dabei vorerst nicht mehr als ca. 1 Flasche Bier  Muss halt die Röntgenkontrollen in ein paar Wochen abwarten, aber laut der Chirurgin sollte ich so lange der Draht drin ist (ca. 4 Monate wenns gut läuft) nicht mehr als sehr gemütlich Rad fahren, also kein MTB.... naja, mein Draht im linken Schlüsselbein war unzählige Male im Pfälzer Wald, 1 Woche in Portes und ein paar Tage in Winterberg  aber dafür hat die knöcherne Heilung auch gut doppelt so lange gedauert wie normal. Vielleicht sollte ich diesmal brav sein, auch wenns verdammt hart werden wird 


@ Dave: Wunderschöne Fotos!  Bringst du die als Kalender raus?  Sind echt einige Meisterwerke dabei.




Flugrost schrieb:


> Dein Pechpensum haste hiermit definitiv aufgebraucht. Ab jetzt gehts nur noch bergauf.


Definitiv! Also für meine Knochen war 2008 echt ein beschissenes Jahr. Und beides echt ohne wirklichen Grund 




rohstrugel schrieb:


> Und Stefan ist kein plöter Raser, der fährt nur anders.


Sein Fahrstil ist vollkommen i. O. - in den Kurven keine Zeit verschenken! Nur wars für mich mit der leicht instabilen Schulter und ohne Festhaltemöglichkeit z. T. etwas anstrengend 




Zelle schrieb:


> Dagegen hilft *Paaranhals*!


Das hat ja der Herr Flugdöner schon zur Genüge abbekommen, der muss ganz schön frech gewesen sein, so dick wie sein Hals war 




Zelle schrieb:


> Wieder im Lande ... was ist denn mit dem Smubob? Du wolltest mir doch noch die Trails richtig rum zeigen


Das hätten wir diese Woche gerne machen können! Wir könnten die Trails ja zusammen in der richtigen Richtung wandern gehen 


Ich geh jetzt mal meine Schmerzmittel einnehmen...


----------



## rohstrugel (10. September 2008)

Hi Smubob,
wenigstens kannst du noch eine 1/2 stemmen. Wünsche Dir, dass es auch ganz schnell eine Mass wird 
Und mit dem Draht bist du Dir ganz sicher, dass der in deiner Schulter war? Sieht verdammt nach einer Speiche aus 



JeTho schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 10-20/4,8-5,6 und das ist wesentlich schlechter von den Kontrasten. Also rück mal raus was für ein Superobjektiv das ist.
> 
> Aber nichts desto trotz, in dem Zusammenspiel von Koch, Zutaten und Werkzeug, habt ihr AWP Punkte verdient.


Dave hat als UWW-Pfanne das Canon EF-S 10-22, und ich den 11-16er Eintopf von Tokina, mit welchem ich am Sonntag alle Bilder gemacht habe


----------



## Levty (10. September 2008)

Na das hört sich doch mal ganz gut an 

Nochmal:


Levty schrieb:


> Mal was in eigener Sache:
> Hat jemand ein Rennradschaltwerk, das er nicht mehr braucht und es mir bei der nächsten Tour (möglichst billig/kostenlos) abtreten mag?  Muss nicht unbedingt gut funktionieren und sehr alt sein...
> Oder hier in HD...
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Zelle (10. September 2008)

Auch nochmal ...



Zelle schrieb:


> Hat noch irgendwer Urlaub oder Ferien? Möchte morgen und übermorgen ein paar Anti-Winterpokal-Punkte sammeln.
> 
> Grüße!


----------



## face-to-ground (10. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch mal ganz gut an
> 
> Nochmal:



rr-schaltwerk hab ich nur eins und das geb ich net her  ich könnte aber evtl. im keller noch ein stx-rc-8-fach-schaltwerk haben. wenn das der fall ist, kannste das so haben, wenn de magst.


----------



## Flugrost (10. September 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das hat ja der Herr Flugdöner schon zur Genüge abbekommen, der muss ganz schön frech gewesen sein, so dick wie sein Hals war
> Ich geh jetzt mal meine Schmerzmittel einnehmen...



__nur so: Eine Biene hat mir Paaranhals im Auto gegeben und ihren halben Arsch in meinem Hals vergessen mit zu nehmen...

Frech war ich net, ´hatte leider keine Gelegenheit das Tier zu demütigen - Zelle wird das wohl das nächste mal ausbaden müssen...

Ich schubs mir dann mal die nächste Teebaumölsalve an den Hals...

Gute Besserung, Smu!


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> __nur so: Eine Biene hat mir Paaranhals im Auto gegeben und ihren halben Arsch in meinem Hals vergessen mit zu nehmen...


Hast doch am Parkplatz schon erzählt  Zum Glück wohnst du weit weg, sonst würdest du Gefahr laufen, wegen dem Teebaumölgestank direkt wieder Paaranhals zu kriegen...


Ich zieh für die Nacht mal wieder brav meinen Gilchristverband (Foto vom letzten Mal) an - ich hab einfach was gegen diese Christen


----------



## aju (11. September 2008)

Die ersten Fotos vom Gardasee sind in meinem Album



Weitere folgen irgendwann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. September 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> __nur so: Eine Biene hat mir Paaranhals im Auto gegeben und ihren halben Arsch in meinem Hals vergessen mit zu nehmen...



Was hast du der wieder gemacht????

Auch von mir gute Besserung. Bei X-Men gibt es doch einen Typ dessen Körperinnenleben aus Metall besteht. Geht deine Planung dahin? Schau nur das alles V2A Stahl ist, nicht das du anfängst flugrost anzusetzen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung. Bei X-Men gibt es doch einen Typ dessen Körperinnenleben aus Metall besteht. Geht deine Planung dahin? Schau nur das alles V2A Stahl ist, nicht das du anfängst flugrost anzusetzen.


Merci. Also eigentlich hab ich nicht vor, mich zum Wolverine umbauen zu lassen, aber wenn das so weiter geht, sollte ich nochmal drüber nachdenken. Wäre jedenfalls mal "technisches Tuning" im Gegensatz zu sowas wie Plastik-Tittchen etc.  Thema Rost: ist natürlich alles Titan! Man muss ja aufs Gewicht achten


----------



## fitze (12. September 2008)

Ich versuchs mal hier:

Kenn irgendjemand im Bereich NW/LD/KA jemanden/eine Firma, die mir eine Aluhülse fertigen kann? Inendurchmesser 3,5cm, Außendurchmesser 5cm. Höhe ca. 1cm. Keine Ahnung wer sowas machen kann...

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## el Zimbo (12. September 2008)

Am Wochenende mal wieder ganz klassisch:

Sa-Gim-10  (falls der Regen nicht zu heftig ist)
So-Mai-11


----------



## Zelle (12. September 2008)

Dann riechen wir uns Sonntag


----------



## Franz/K3 (12. September 2008)

Am Wochenende melde ich mich zurück! - Samstag sieht aber auf der Wetterkarte im Moment sehr bescheiden aus.


----------



## zena (12. September 2008)

hallo schnuffis,
bin wieder unbeschadet zurück, das leben als alpenkreuzfahrtkapitänin ist rum und das ist gut so
ich seh/riech euch am sonntag weil es morgen recht ungemütlich wird und ich euch mit meinen gebräunten waadis nicht depremieren möchte

10a


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. September 2008)

Da ich nicht so viel Motivation i.S. Regenfahrten besitze wie mach Andere, haben die Gardaseebilder daran glauben müssen.
Einige sind im Album eingestellt.
Alles war vertreten. sackesteile Trail, AWP-Punkte und viiieeeelllll Sonne


----------



## dave (14. September 2008)

moin, moin! ich werd' schon früher in maikammer starten und dann unterwegs zu euch stoßen. 

bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (15. September 2008)

Moin!


----------



## Don Stefano (15. September 2008)

@Dave: Hättsde doch was gesagt! Ich bin extra in den SchwaWa gefahren, weil mir die Startzeit zu spät war. War aber auch toll!

Bald ist ....


----------



## Zelle (16. September 2008)




----------



## el Zimbo (23. September 2008)

... said Fred


----------



## Zelle (23. September 2008)

Ist ja auch bald wieder Wochenende!


----------



## Bogie (23. September 2008)

Wo sind denn die ganzen Spamer geblieben? Leben die noch oder sind die alle schon verfault???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (23. September 2008)

Das ist eine gute Frage ... wo ist zum Beispiel dem-Tick. Oder hat der umzugsbedingt noch keinen Internetanschluss?  ... 

Also an mir soll es mit dem Spämmen nicht scheitern


----------



## el Zimbo (23. September 2008)

Was mit die Tick ist weiß ich auch nicht, aber unser Chefspämmer hat wohl in letzter Zeit doch etwas Arbeit abgekriegt.
Oder spämmst du jetzt fremd in anderen Foren - hast du etwa wirklich ein eigenes Spämforum eröffnet???


----------



## Bogie (23. September 2008)

Wahrscheinlich hat er in der Firma "PaaranHalsbekommen" und muß jetzt doch mal so tun als ob er wirklich arbeitet.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. September 2008)




----------



## Zelle (23. September 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Was mit die Tick ist weiß ich auch nicht, aber unser Chefspämmer hat wohl in letzter Zeit doch etwas Arbeit abgekriegt.
> Oder spämmst du jetzt fremd in anderen Foren - hast du etwa wirklich ein eigenes Spämforum eröffnet???



Hier ist ja so wenig los ... und die ganze Zeit nur selbstgespämme wäre für mich nicht so unterhaltsam. Vor allem bin ich nun im Wendy-Forum aktiv. Da kann ich noch ein paar Drachenfrischlinge rekrutieren


----------



## el Zimbo (23. September 2008)

Bist du Horseboy96???


----------



## Zelle (23. September 2008)

Ne, aber der spämt da auch recht viel. Biste also auch im Wendy-Forum? Wie heißt Du denn da? Meine Name ist PenisPferd.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. September 2008)

Mein Nick ist HeisserHengst69 ... uuups - das war ja gar nicht bei Wendy...


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. September 2008)

Tick lebt wohl, scheint aber viel zu tun tu haben. Oder gibts im Wendy-Forum zufällig jemanden namens Pferde-Tick...?


----------



## Zelle (23. September 2008)

... ne, aber ich weiß welches Forum Du meinst, hast mir da letzt die Zwillinge vor der Nase weggeschnappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (23. September 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tick lebt wohl, scheint aber viel zu tun tu haben. Oder gibts im Wendy-Forum zufällig jemanden namens Pferde-Tick...?



Ach Du meinst, Pferde-Tick ist *der*-Tick? ... dem schreibe ich gleich erstmal ne PN


----------



## donnersberger (23. September 2008)

...und - habt ihr 'n Treffen zum Pferde-Bildsche-Tauschen ausgemacht?


----------



## Zelle (23. September 2008)

Nein, aber wir haben festgestellt, dass wir das gleiche Wendy-Poesie-Album haben, in das wir gegenseitig noch keinen Eintrag vorgenommen haben ... darum treffen wir uns demnächst auf eine Teeparty!


----------



## donnersberger (23. September 2008)

das hört sich _nett_ an  , viel Spass


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Teeparty!



du meinst doch Tupper, oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> du meinst doch Tupper, oder?


Nö, Gay


----------



## der-tick.de (23. September 2008)

Ich lebe...(Und das nicht im Wendy Forum)
Hab aber nur auf Arbeit Internet. Und daheim noch viel zu viel zu tun. Am nächsten WE treib ich mich endlich wieder in Parks rum. Mein Arm macht noch ein wenig Probleme...


----------



## Zelle (23. September 2008)

Du hast das ein "nur" falsch gesetzt, ich korrigire:



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich lebe...(Und das nicht *nur* im Wendy Forum)
> Hab aber auf Arbeit Internet



So macht es mehr Sinn


----------



## der-tick.de (23. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Du hast das ein "nur" falsch gesetzt, ich korrigire:
> 
> 
> 
> So macht es mehr Sinn


ich denk wir streiten uns nur noch im Drachenzüchterforum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (23. September 2008)

Ja und bei Wendy! Aber das hier soll doch auch kein Streit werden. Habe Dich nur auf Deinen Fehler hingewiesen. Denn so wie Du es schreibst, klingt es so als wäre es ein Hindernis auf der Arbeit Internet zu haben, dabei ist die Arbeitszeit die beste Spämzeit!


----------



## der-tick.de (23. September 2008)

Könnte irgendwas damit zu tun haben, das ich jetzt sowas wie ne Probezeit habe. Und die Arbeit macht mir wirklich gerade Spaß! Da brauch ich nicht ständig rum Spammen!


----------



## Zelle (23. September 2008)

Mir bringt meine Arbeit auch richtig Spaß


----------



## Don Stefano (23. September 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ... die Arbeit macht mir wirklich gerade Spaß!


Deshalb biste abends um die Zeit auch noch im Büro?


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. September 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Deshalb biste abends um die Zeit auch noch im Büro?


Kann mir nicht passieren!


----------



## iTom (23. September 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Deshalb biste abends um die Zeit auch noch im Büro?



*I*mmer*T*reiberinstallieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (24. September 2008)

geht jemand die nächsten tage verbotenerweise auf schmalen pfaden biken ?
könnte vmtl sogar mit vollen 27 gängen wieder einigermassen bergauf fahren  und hoffentlich mit nun neuem stahldämpfer noch ordentlicher bergab...

natürlich möchte ich hier niemanden vom spammen abhalten. es ist nur so, dass durch den spam-sport die plautze nicht gerade kleiner wird....


----------



## Zelle (24. September 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> geht jemand die nächsten tage verbotenerweise auf schmalen pfaden biken ?
> könnte vmtl sogar mit vollen 27 gängen wieder einigermassen bergauf fahren  und hoffentlich mit nun neuem stahldämpfer noch ordentlicher bergab...
> 
> natürlich möchte ich hier niemanden vom spammen abhalten. es ist nur so, dass durch den spam-sport die plautze nicht gerade kleiner wird....



Das ist richtig ... Späm entsteht sogar im Bauch. Je größer der Bauch desto mehr Späm. Je mehr man spämmt desto größer wird der Bauch ... ist also ein richtiger Engelskreis! 

Ich bin am Wochenende mit einer Drachenveranstaltung ausgebucht, aber andere werden bestimmt AWP-Punke sammeln


----------



## Flugrost (24. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ...Ich bin am Wochenende mit einer Drachenveranstaltung ausgebucht, ...



Tupperparty im Wald?


----------



## Zelle (24. September 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Tupperparty im Wald?



... wenn es das nur wäre!


----------



## el Zimbo (24. September 2008)

Dir wäre ein Tupperabend lieber, als ne Geburtstagsfeier?
So sehr domestiziert bist du also schon...

@Döner:
Samstag oder Sonntag DÜW?


----------



## Zelle (24. September 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Dir wäre ein Tupperabend lieber, als ne Geburtstagsfeier?
> So sehr domestiziert bist du also schon...



So eine Drachengeburtstagsfeier ist schon was Spezielles


----------



## Romarius (24. September 2008)

^^meinst du mich ? falls nein, würd ich mich dann trotzdem anschließen.
gern gesehen wäre es, wenn man kurz vor ende bei nem guuudn winzer vorbeikäme und ne ordentliche portion zwiwwlkuche und neie woi mit häääm zu bringen... hab bislang erst 1l getrunken und das kanns ja wohl net sein!

bei gelegenheit muss mir dann mal wirklich jemand versuchen zu erklären wie man so bescheuert sein kann sowas wie diesen winterpokal hier ins leben zu rufen...


----------



## face-to-ground (24. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> So eine Drachengeburtstagsfeier ist schon was Spezielles



ich hab dich vorgewarnt, daß du paaranhals net übermäßig verwenden sollst. der von mir vorhergesagte gewöhnungseffekt ist eingetreten, der drache entwickelt ein gespür, daß die möglichkeit besteht, eigene rechte einzufordern und der eigentliche gewünschte edukative effekt ist verloren gegangen...


----------



## Zelle (24. September 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich hab dich vorgewarnt, daß du paaranhals net übermäßig verwenden sollst. der von mir vorhergesagte gewöhnungseffekt ist eingetreten, der drache entwickelt ein gespür, daß die möglichkeit besteht, eigene rechte einzufordern und der eigentliche gewünschte edukative effekt ist verloren gegangen...



Das ist so nicht richtig. Sie weiß nur genau, dass es an ihrem Geburtstag nix an Hals gibt. Kommt für mich imnmer günstiger als ein Geschenk kaufen!


----------



## Flugrost (24. September 2008)

Die wahrscheinlich größte Freude würdest Du ihr machen, wenn Du dich den ganzen Tag in den Wald verziehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (24. September 2008)

Sollte man meinen ... das war ja auch der ursprüngliche sie überhaupt zu schlagen und zu benutzen wie einen Gegenstand! Doch dann merkte ich, dass es diesen Effekt nicht hat. Vielmehr stellte ich fest, dass erst so eine Beziehung zwischen Mann und Frau funktioniert. Wird aber in meinem Buch alles zu lesen sein!


----------



## el Zimbo (24. September 2008)

@Romarius:
Nee, Döner isst jemand anders - kannst aber gerne mitkommen.
Eine Pause mit pfälzischen Kulinaritäten ist auch geplant - aber Zwiwwelkuche unn neie Woi konn isch net verschpreche...

@"Döner": Bitte äußern sie sich...


----------



## donnersberger (24. September 2008)

Hi Zimbo, kann dieses WE net, bin im Wetterstein unnerwegs...


----------



## Bogie (24. September 2008)

Hallo Zimbo,

bin zwar auch nicht gemeint, kann kommendes Wochenende aber auch net.
Kein Drachengeburtstag aber Papa-Geburtstag (70)....
Werd mir mal wieder schöne fränkische Spezialitäten in den feisten Wanst stopfen (Schweinebraten mit Klöß, ....)
Gruß


----------



## zoomi (24. September 2008)

Moin,

ich bin wie versprochen am Start  Bitte um Mitteilung wo und wann ?

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## iTom (24. September 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> ^^meinst du mich ? falls nein, würd ich mich dann trotzdem anschließen.
> gern gesehen wäre es, wenn man kurz vor ende bei nem guuudn winzer vorbeikäme und ne ordentliche portion zwiwwlkuche und neie woi mit häääm zu bringen... hab bislang erst 1l getrunken und das kanns ja wohl net sein!
> 
> ...



So gut es ist, aber das Zeug ist ja schneller rausgeschissen als man trinken und reinfressen kann

pffff, Geldverschwendung


----------



## Flugrost (24. September 2008)

Liebe Tante Zimbo,

ich vote für Samstag die DÜW Runde.



			
				Tante Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Döner isst jemand anders


stimmt, ich krieg das Zeug seit langen nicht mehr runter (außer, wenn Schweinebraten und Knödel drin sind)


----------



## zena (24. September 2008)

also ich schicke am samstag meinen kamikazebotschafter an den start. ich bin im tiefen pälzerwald unterwegs auf der suche nach entfernten galaxien für meine 3tagestour am 3,4,5.10. in der ecke hofstätten, hauenstein, völkersweiler, rehberg, madenburg, zollstock, frankweiler. wenn ich verloren gehen sollte kommt mich bitte suchen...bis zu 3 tagen hält sich alles an mir noch frisch
bin am sonntag wieder dabei

10a


----------



## Optimizer (24. September 2008)

zena schrieb:


> also ich schicke am samstag meinen kamikazebotschafter an den start. ich bin im tiefen pälzerwald unterwegs auf der suche nach entfernten galaxien für meine 3tagestour am 3,4,5.10. in der ecke hofstätten, hauenstein, völkersweiler, rehberg, madenburg, zollstock, frankweiler. wenn ich verloren gehen sollte kommt mich bitte suchen...bis zu 3 tagen hält sich alles an mir noch frisch
> bin am sonntag wieder dabei
> 
> 10a


na, da bitte ich doch im Bericht, gerade wenn du in der Kernrandzone (hä?) unterwegs bist...

Gruß
Der Optimizer - verhökert sein Hardtail und wird temporär wieder zum Kantenklatscherfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer Simpson (24. September 2008)

Hi,

ich bin nun auch seit kurzem in DÜW unterwegs aber bin bis jetzt immer nur alleine gefahren. Wenn ihr in DÜW rumfahrt könnt ihr es mir dann grad sagen, wo ihr fahrt, dann schau ich mal, wo ich euch über den Weg fahren kann.

Lukas


----------



## Romarius (24. September 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Eine Pause mit pfälzischen Kulinaritäten ist auch geplant - aber Zwiwwelkuche unn neie Woi konn isch net verschpreche...


ok. dann meld ich mich am freitag nochmal wegen samstag (sonntags is bei mir fußball-tag). schpezialitäte müssen ja auch net unterwegs sein, eher für danach bzw. zum mit heim nehmen. (weeesch, isch kumm von de annare rhoiseid...)

@iTom: ich hab damit keine probleme. so bis 2l und 3 stücker gehts eigentlich locker flockisch.  
liegt vielleicht daran dass ich ein anti-vegatarier bin. esse alles ausser gemüse und obst (und wenn ich doch mal nen apfel aus versehen ess, bekomm ich bauchschmerzen...  )


----------



## iTom (24. September 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> ...
> @iTom: ich hab damit keine probleme. so bis 2l und 3 stücker gehts eigentlich locker flockisch.
> liegt vielleicht daran dass ich ein anti-vegatarier bin. esse alles ausser gemüse und obst (und wenn ich doch mal nen apfel aus versehen ess, bekomm ich bauchschmerzen...  )



Hört sich irgendwie zellenmäßig und flugdönermäßig an Hoher  Schweinefleischblutspiegel und Schnitzel und überhaupt keine Vitamine


----------



## iTom (24. September 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Romarius:
> Nee, Döner isst jemand anders - kannst aber gerne mitkommen.
> Eine Pause mit pfälzischen Kulinaritäten ist auch geplant - aber Zwiwwelkuche unn neie Woi konn isch net verschpreche...
> 
> @"Döner": Bitte äußern sie sich...



bin zwar nicht der Döner, aber hört sich irgendwie nach Turbokartoffelsalat an
Make my Downhill quicker


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2008)

makes you Bunghole quicker


----------



## Flugrost (25. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hört sich irgendwie zellenmäßig und flugdönermäßig an Hoher  Schweinefleischblutspiegel und Schnitzel und überhaupt keine Vitamine



Hast Du eigentlich irgendeine Ahnung, was an Vitaminen und Medikamenten da reingepumpt wird? Man kann so locker die teuren Apotheken umgehen.
Practised Second Hand Medikamentenunterstützung so zu sagen.



			
				Döner Simpson schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin nun auch seit kurzem in DÜW unterwegs aber bin bis jetzt immer nur alleine gefahren. Wenn ihr in DÜW rumfahrt könnt ihr es mir dann grad sagen, wo ihr fahrt, dann schau ich mal, wo ich euch über den Weg fahren kann.
> 
> Lukas


Da sag ich dir mal gerade, dass Samstach ein Startplatz in DÜW gebucht is - Tante Zimbo muss das `türlich absegnen.
Änderungen werden hier zeitnah geposted.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (25. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> makes you Bunghole quicker



but dont forget to bring the teepee!


----------



## el Zimbo (25. September 2008)

We don't need no Teepee - meeting point is the big barrel at 10:00 o'clock next saturday.

Wer irgendwann zu viel bekommt (von Höhenmetern oder Hirnzellenverlust) kann nach jeder Abfahrt zurück rollen.
Mitfahren darf jeder, der für sich selbst die Verantwortung übernehmen kann, sagt meine Tante...


----------



## pfalz (25. September 2008)

was haste denn so geplant an km/hm?

Werd wohl mit 'nem Kumpel dabei sein...zumindest mit starten


----------



## el Zimbo (25. September 2008)

Eigentlich habe ich so an dreieinhalb Hügel gedacht - ca. 1300 hm,
aber wie schon geschrieben kann nach jeder Abfahrt abgekürzt werden.
In letzter Zeit sind wir meist mit weniger als der Hälfte der Gruppe zurück gekommen,
den Rest haben wir unterwegs mit dem Klappspaten...


----------



## Kelme (25. September 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> In letzter Zeit sind wir meist mit weniger als der Hälfte der Gruppe zurück gekommen,
> den Rest haben wir unterwegs mit dem Klappspaten...


Eine (unvermutete) Seelenverwandschaft. Bin zwischenzeitlich schon selbst Opfer des Einbuddelns geworden. Was macht man, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist? Self-Buddeln? Warten bis einer vorbeikommt (Oh Gott!)?


----------



## pfalz (25. September 2008)

> In letzter Zeit sind wir meist mit weniger als der Hälfte der Gruppe zurück gekommen,
> den Rest haben wir unterwegs mit dem Klappspaten...



Bund-geschädigt  ?

Soo, jetzt vergraben wir unsere Helme!!!....Hab ich was von absetzten gesagt???


----------



## el Zimbo (25. September 2008)

Selbsteinbuddeln ist die beste Tarnmaßmahme...
Wenn ich bei der Bundeswehr gewesen wär, dann hätte ich wenigstens einen Klappspaten,
so muss ich mir den demnächst aber wirklich einen kaufen - manweißjanieobmandendochmalnochbrauchenkann...


----------



## Romarius (25. September 2008)

10 Uhr ?  um da pünktlich zu sein muss ich ja so früh aufstehen wie seit 4 monaten nimmer.... 

das wird hart!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. September 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> meeting point is the big barrel at 10:00 o'clock next saturday.


Nnnnnnicaragua?


BTW: Ich bin zwar T5, hab aber trotzdem einen Klappspaten  @ Zimbo: die gibts hier recht günstig.


----------



## el Zimbo (25. September 2008)

...die Dinger gibt's fast überall recht günstig. Letztens im Army-Shop hatten die leider nur so ein Vorkriegsmodell,
das kaum in den Rucksack passt - sonst hätte ich bereits einen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (25. September 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> 10 Uhr ?  um da pünktlich zu sein muss ich ja so früh aufstehen wie seit 4 monaten nimmer....
> 
> das wird hart!



Wenn du so weiter machst, wird's noch viel härter... 
Da wir mit einer Pause und BlaBlaBlaBlaBlaBla.....unsere Zeit brauchen,
ist ein späterer Start ausgeschlossen.


----------



## one track mind (25. September 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei der Bundeswehr gewesen wär, dann hätte ich wenigstens einen Klappspaten,
> so muss ich mir den demnächst aber wirklich einen kaufen - manweißjanieobmandendochmalnochbrauchenkann...



you wanna dig a hole big like teeteekaka-lake?


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. September 2008)

@ Zimbo: Ich hab genau den aus dem Link. Ist zwar kompakt aber nicht grad leicht (etwas über 1kg)




one track mind schrieb:


> you wanna dig a hole big like teeteekaka-lake?


Titicaca? Sounds spanish... espagnol? Esbunghole! Bla blablalaaaaaa


----------



## el Zimbo (25. September 2008)

Das Teil liegt glaub ich auch noch in schwarz in meinem Einkaufskorb - Stahl wiegt halt ein bissel was, frag mein Fahrrad...


----------



## pfalz (25. September 2008)

> das kaum *in* den Rucksack passt



wenn ich das schon wieder hör...dann warst Du doch net beim Bund...


----------



## iTom (25. September 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> We don't need no Teepee - meeting point is the big barrel at 10:00 o'clock next saturday.
> 
> Wer irgendwann zu viel bekommt (von Höhenmetern oder Hirnzellenverlust) kann nach jeder Abfahrt zurück rollen.
> Mitfahren darf jeder, der für sich selbst die Verantwortung übernehmen kann, sagt meine Tante...



10:00 PM  

Ich täte mich auch mal ankündigen wollen. Ist übrigens der versprochene 2000er mittlerweile fertig 

...aber 3100HM ist auch ok...


----------



## iTom (25. September 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Selbsteinbuddeln ist die beste Tarnmaßmahme...
> Wenn ich bei der Bundeswehr gewesen wär, dann hätte ich wenigstens einen Klappspaten,
> so muss ich mir den demnächst aber wirklich einen kaufen - manweißjanieobmandendochmalnochbrauchenkann...



Es gibt doch sicherlich bereits so'n Multitoolgedöns, wo ein Klappspaten bereits integriert ist.


----------



## Homer Simpson (25. September 2008)

ich komm auch mal vorbei und fahr einfach so lange mit bis ich nicht mehr kann. Ich hoffe nur, dass meine neuen Pedale und Bein Protektoren noch kommen.


----------



## Levty (25. September 2008)

Ich weiß aus erster Hand, dass man die Touren ohne Sattel fahren kann, aber ohne Pedale möcht ich auch mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (25. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> ...aber 3100HM ist auch ok...



 Das kann ja noch heiter werden.


----------



## iTom (25. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich weiß aus erster Hand, dass man die Touren ohne Sattel fahren kann, aber ohne Pedale möcht ich auch mal sehen...



Ist das dann nicht so ähnlich? Ohne Sattel verschwindet die Stütze in der Rosette und ohne Pedale eben mitsamt dem Sattel... Oder wie sollte man sich sonst abstützen können...


----------



## iTom (25. September 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich irgendeine Ahnung, was an Vitaminen und Medikamenten da reingepumpt wird? Man kann so locker die teuren Apotheken umgehen.
> Practised Second Hand Medikamentenunterstützung so zu sagen.
> ...



Dann reicht ja eigentlich auch nur das Trinkwasser oder das Wasser was aus der Kläranlage in den Fluß geleitet wird. Es werden ja recht viele Medikamentenreste, welche der Körper ausscheidet, egal ob bei Mensch/Tier irgendwie nicht richtig durch die Kläranlagen beseitigt. Kommt also früher oder später wieder übers Trinkwasser zurück...Billicher als Viecher fressen 

Ich könnte ja am SA ein Fass Rhein-Wasser mitbringen. Wäre noch billiger.


----------



## Romarius (25. September 2008)

motto: woscht un fleesch sins beschte g'miiiis.


----------



## der-tick.de (25. September 2008)

BIN ENDLICH WIEDER ONLINE!
Auch wenns hier keinen interessiert.


----------



## guru39 (25. September 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Auch wenns hier keinen interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (26. September 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> BIN ENDLICH WIEDER ONLINE!
> Auch wenns hier keinen interessiert.


Herzlisch willkommen - späm on!


iTom schrieb:


> Dann reicht ja eigentlich auch nur das Trinkwasser oder das Wasser was aus der Kläranlage in den Fluß geleitet wird. Es werden ja recht viele Medikamentenreste, welche der Körper ausscheidet, egal ob bei Mensch/Tier irgendwie nicht richtig durch die Kläranlagen beseitigt. Kommt also früher oder später wieder übers Trinkwasser zurück...Billicher als Viecher fressen


Hier in Forum schwebt ein Lebensmittelexperte, der uns mit seiner Kompetenz blenden dürfte. Deswegen wage ich es nicht irgendwelche mutmaßungen hierzu zu äußern ... Zelle, übernehmen Sie und überzeugen Sie uns - von was auch immer!


iTom schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja am SA ein Fass Rhein-Wasser mitbringen. Wäre noch billiger.


Kauf lieber ein Fass Riesling - nicht wirklich billiger aber definitiv effektiver.


----------



## Levty (26. September 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Auch wenns hier keinen interessiert.


Ganz genau


----------



## Zelle (26. September 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hier in Forum schwebt ein Lebensmittelexperte, der uns mit seiner Kompetenz blenden dürfte. Deswegen wage ich es nicht irgendwelche mutmaßungen hierzu zu äußern ... Zelle, übernehmen Sie und überzeugen Sie uns - von was auch immer!



Geht zwar mehr in Richtung Pharma, aber man kann sich ja auch gesund essen. Drum empfehle ich bei mittlerer Belastung durch Sport 3 x 2 Schweine Täglich nach dem Essen!


----------



## el Zimbo (26. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ...Drum empfehle ich bei mittlerer Belastung durch Sport 3 x 2 Schweine Täglich nach dem Essen!



  



Schon gemerkt? Heute ist FREITAG!!!


----------



## Zelle (26. September 2008)

Ja ... Wochenende!  Und vielleicht komme ich Sonntag sogar in den Wald!


----------



## el Zimbo (26. September 2008)

Per Pedes?


----------



## Bogie (26. September 2008)

Ne, der sucht bestimmt wieder irgendwelche Tupperdosen........


----------



## Zelle (26. September 2008)

Tuppertopfschlagen ist heute und morgen ... Wenn es Sonntag in den Wald geht, dann auf 2 Rädern. Aber ich melde mich dann vorher noch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. September 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Stahl wiegt halt ein bissel was, frag mein Fahrrad...


Ik wees, mein HT-Projekt wird aus stabilem, polnischem Krupp- (oder Dieb- ?) Stahl sein


----------



## Zelle (26. September 2008)

Mein HT-Projekt hat gestern Abend auch begonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. September 2008)

Zeichemol! Bei mir kommt übrigens auch ne Pike rein


----------



## Zelle (26. September 2008)

Bilder gibt es (noch) nicht. Habe bisher nur den Rahmen bezahlt und der ist nun hoffentlich unterwegs zu mir


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. September 2008)

Ich habe bisher nur Gabel + die meisten Anbauteile  Rahmen, Laufräder und Bremsen fehlen noch, ist aber alles schon ausgewählt und folgt, sobald mein Konto wieder ausreichend im Futter steht


----------



## Levty (26. September 2008)

Woher kommt dieser HT Wahn?


----------



## el Zimbo (26. September 2008)

Die haben den Dave und uns gesehen


----------



## Romarius (26. September 2008)

*freu* wie es scheint werden mir morgen volle 18 gänge zur verfügung stehen. ich freu mich. fehlt nurnoch der motor für bergauf


----------



## el Zimbo (26. September 2008)

Motor...so weit kommt's noch bis morgen ... und Tschüß


----------



## Levty (26. September 2008)

Nene, erstmal geh ich bei dem geilen Wetter biken, da ich morgen nicht kann


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Woher kommt dieser HT Wahn?


Ich hab schon ne ganze Weile ein HT als Zweitrad und hab es da schätzen gelernt. Aber das war so ein Reste-Projekt und daran hat mich vieles genervt, deshalb hab ichs geschlachtet und baue es jetzt ein neues auf. Gerade jetzt mit 2 Wohnsitzen brauche ich halt auch 2 Bikes! 

@ Zelle: die Gabel aus meinem alten HT könnte ich dir als Übergangslösung anbieten. Ist ne alte Psylo SL für 9mm Achse, die aber prima funktioniert. Nur der Schaft ist ziemlich kurz...




Romarius schrieb:


> fehlt nurnoch der motor für bergauf


Der wächst dir mit der Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (26. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Bilder gibt es (noch) nicht. Habe bisher nur den Rahmen bezahlt und der ist nun hoffentlich unterwegs zu mir



Bilderrahmen Wo willste da die Gabel anbringen


----------



## iTom (26. September 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Herzlisch willkommen - späm on!
> 
> Hier in Forum schwebt ein Lebensmittelexperte, der uns mit seiner Kompetenz blenden dürfte. Deswegen wage ich es nicht irgendwelche mutmaßungen hierzu zu äußern ... Zelle, übernehmen Sie und überzeugen Sie uns - von was auch immer!
> 
> Kauf lieber ein Fass Riesling - nicht wirklich billiger aber definitiv effektiver.



Ist der Riesling nicht ein Frauenwein? Trinkst Du Frauenwein?


----------



## Levty (26. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Bilderrahmen Wo willste da die Gabel anbringen


Oh mein Gott, war der schlecht...


----------



## realScheff (26. September 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> meeting point is the big barrel at 10:00 o'clock next saturday.
> 
> Wer irgendwann zu viel bekommt (von Höhenmetern oder Hirnzellenverlust) kann nach jeder Abfahrt zurück rollen.
> Mitfahren darf jeder, der für sich selbst die Verantwortung übernehmen kann, sagt meine Tante...



Hi,

würd mich der Tour auch gern anschließen. Langt´s noch? 

Gruß

Timo


----------



## Zelle (26. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, war der schlecht...



Ich fand den so schlecht, dass der schon wieder gut war  ... ganz auf AWP-Niveau!


----------



## Homer Simpson (26. September 2008)

so, Pedale(Truativ Holzfäller) und Protektoren sind angekommen und wurden auch gleich getestet. Morgen komm ich also auch. Wo werden wir denn ungefähr langfahren und wie weit ca.?

Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (26. September 2008)

realScheff schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würd mich der Tour auch gern anschließen. Langt´s noch?
> 
> ...



Denke das ist die Antwort:



el Zimbo schrieb:


> We don't need no Teepee - meeting point is the big barrel at 10:00 o'clock next saturday.
> 
> Wer irgendwann zu viel bekommt (von Höhenmetern oder Hirnzellenverlust) kann nach jeder Abfahrt zurück rollen.
> *Mitfahren darf jeder, der für sich selbst die Verantwortung übernehmen kann, sagt meine Tante...*



*Und* die *Tante* von *Zimbo hat immer recht!*




Homer Simpson schrieb:


> so, Pedale(Truativ Holzfäller) und Protektoren sind angekommen und wurden auch gleich getestet. Morgen komm ich also auch. Wo werden wir denn ungefähr langfahren und wie weit ca.?
> 
> Lukas



Ich vermute mal: 2 x Bismarckturm, Rahnfels, Limburg ... wäre ein Klassiker ... so oder so ähnlich wird es dann wohl werden. Tretet für mich ein bisschen mit in die Pedale, während ich Zwiebelkuchen und neuen Wein aufnehmen "muss".


----------



## realScheff (26. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Zwiebelkuchen und neuen Wein



Ich würde sagen *Zimbo* hat immer recht:


el Zimbo schrieb:


> Zwiwwelkuche unn neie Woi




Ach ja:


iTom schrieb:


> So gut es ist, aber das Zeug ist ja schneller rausgeschissen als man trinken und reinfressen kann


----------



## Zelle (26. September 2008)

Ist eben wie Mountainbiken ... man ist schneller unten als man hochfahren kann


----------



## iTom (26. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, das war nicht schlecht...



Sagt meine Frau auch immer...


----------



## Levty (26. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Sagt meine Frau auch immer...


Nachdem sie einen weiteren ausprobiert hat? Ich würde mir Sorgen machen...


----------



## iTom (26. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Nachdem sie einen weiteren Durchgang ausprobiert hat? Ich würde mir Sorgen machen...



Könnte schon etwas viel für mich werden


----------



## Romarius (27. September 2008)

danke fürs guiden heute (zimbo und co)...und fürs warten bei den uphills 

und das dummgeschwätz 

bilders kommen wohl morgen. vielleicht... zumindest dann, wenn ich heute nicht den ganzen 3l kanister neie woin allein leertrinke. da hätt ich nämlichwas anderes zu tun


----------



## realScheff (27. September 2008)

War zwar nur kurz dabei, aber:
Auch von mir ein Dankeschön


----------



## Homer Simpson (27. September 2008)

von mir auch ein Dankeschön, dass ihr auch mich gewartet habt

was mir gerade einfällt: ich hatte bei den Spitzkehren ja so meine ProblemeDas mit dem Umsetzen ist ja schon etwas schwierig(wird aber geübt)könnte ich deshalb eigentlcih auch einfach die Kehre in einem kontrolliertem "Drift" durchfahren oder geht das gar nicht? Denn das wäre für mich viel einfacher

Lukas


----------



## Kelme (27. September 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> ...könnte ich deshalb eigentlcih auch einfach die Kehre in einem kontrolliertem "Drift" durchfahren oder geht das gar nicht? Denn das wäre für mich viel einfacher
> 
> Lukas


Für die Technik gibt es dann den Benutzertitel Waldwegarschloch. Dann machs's lieber wie ich und schieb das Rad.

Edit(h) meint: Umsetzen wird leider nicht überbewertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realScheff (27. September 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> ...kontrolliertem "Drift"...



Nicht gut. Un das hat mehrere Gründe. Wir bewegen uns mehr oder weniger(eher mehr) illegal auf den Trails. 
Deshalb sollten wir keine Spuren hinterlassen...

Dazu kommt dann noch das "Imageproblem" vom rücksichtslosen Bike- Rambo und die Bodenerosion. 
(Das diese beiden Argumente ein gewisses Diskussionspotenzial haben steht außer Frage).

Also üben, was anderes bleibt mir auch nicht übrig!


----------



## Homer Simpson (27. September 2008)

ok war nur ne Idee. Ich hab ja zum Glück einen groß genugen Garten um alles zu üben


----------



## iTom (27. September 2008)

Danke Zimbo. War wieder ne schöne Tour.
Dann mach ich mal den Anfang mit den Bildern. Hier ein Auszug. 

Das Bild des Tages:



Immer diese Einradfahrer



Irgendein Felsen



Etwas Giftiggrünes



Zimbo bei  der Arbeit



Oliver auf neuen Wegen




Hier geht es weiter:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/10300

Auf der GMX-Seite sollten die Popup-Blocker deaktiviert sein, sonst bekommt man den  Inhalt nicht angezeigt. Wer zu faul ist zum Klicken, kann auch i.d. Menüleiste die Diaschau starten


Und hier den Rest:
http://www.gmx.de/mc/BMKAUXPRF6Ht9qkpFLaAYxWb2eA20r

Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## face-to-ground (27. September 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für die Technik gibt es dann den Benutzertitel Waldwegarschloch. Dann machs's lieber wie ich und schieb das Rad.
> 
> Edit(h) meint: Umsetzen wird leider nicht überbewertet.



war das mit den benutzertiteln nich im eingangradforum?


----------



## Flugrost (27. September 2008)

Ein Sturm, Regen oder einige sonstige Wetterunwiedrichkeiten verursachen weit größere Trackschädigungen als unsereins. Das musste ich kürzlich am Gardasee auf zB dem 112er feststellen. Ohne sehbare Schäden wäre das Ding je nach gusto kniffelig aber fahrbar (nicht immer, klar) - genauso hier auf niedrigerem Level. D. h. Jahr für Jahr werden diverse Trailabschnitte auch schwieriger zu befahren. Die andere Seite heißt "sichtbare Spuren hinterlassen". Das versuchen wir - ganz klar zu vermeiden. Ich pers. weise auch jeden drauf hin, so ich was sehe, Fräsbremsungen zu vermeiden. Kann ichs selbst? Klar, nicht immer - so aber sich zu verhalten heißt für mich Rücksichtname auf den Wald und den Fußgängern gegenüber.  
15 Biker hinterlassen Spuren, wie heute gesehen. Ich bin heute oft als "Besenwagen" hinten gefahren und hätte heftigere Schäden erwartet.
Heute hab ich auch Unfälle erwartet. Dank an Euch - außer Ausrutschern gabs nüx. 
_Der Drift.._.


			
				Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Technik gibt es dann den Benutzertitel Waldwegar$chlöcher. Dann machs's lieber wie ich...


_... heißt so_ - Waldwegar$chlöcher, Erosionsfreund/diener usw - übrigens, umsetzen lernen ist nicht wirklich schwer. 

... uuund Tom - schicke Pics


----------



## guru39 (28. September 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Danke Zimbo. War wieder ne schöne Tour.
> Dann mach ich mal den Anfang mit den Bildern. Hier ein Auszug.
> 
> Das Bild des Tages:



sieht lecker aus


----------



## pfalz (28. September 2008)

war es auch !

Nochmal Danke für die super Tour auch von mir und den anderen zwei!!


----------



## Zelle (28. September 2008)

Ja, mal wieder ein richtig schönes und scharfes Bild von der Tour  ... da kriege ich richtig Appetit auf die morgige Tour. Aber was ist morgen eigentlich? Habe den Zimbo nicht erreichen können.


----------



## zena (28. September 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> [- übrigens, umsetzen lernen ist nicht wirklich schwer.



diese technik hätte ich gestern gerne beherrschen können wollen,  in der süw-pfalz gibts schöne übungskürvchen ohne hartem aufprall und trotzdem macht mein hirn nicht mit...hätte ichs bloß zuhause lassen sollen. 
fazit: habe einige schlummerige trails gefunden, das bike auch mal ne viertelstunde getragen um so einen verworrenen kammweg zu fahren ...auf 1700hm und 45km lässt sich was erleben...so als frau alleine im wald

ps: geht heute einer von euch biken? wo ist treffen?
10a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (28. September 2008)

rotkäppchen?


----------



## Flugrost (28. September 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ps: geht heute einer von euch biken? wo ist treffen?
> 10a



1100 Maikammer/Alsterweiler.


----------



## iTom (28. September 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ......auf 1700hm und 45km lässt sich was erleben...so als frau alleine im wald
> ...



Nicht schlecht, 1700HM bei 45km Womöglich noch mit nem schweren Enduro? Dann erst recht Hut ab.


----------



## iTom (28. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> sieht lecker aus



So ein richtiges Downhill-Grillfleisch-Essen.  Senkt den Körperschwerpunkt immens Dazu noch das Material (Sauerkraut) für den Rückstossantrieb.


----------



## Romarius (28. September 2008)

hier ebenso ne diashow:
http://www.gmx.de/mc/OdCYEVxpZa9Z32xhrGDrcfbPlfR0O2

wobei gmx da irgendetwas mit den bilder macht, das mir überhaupt nicht gefällt  wenn wer nen bild daraus in gross und bearbeitet will, einfach kurz ne pn mit emailadresse.

beweisstück a





beweisstück b





aus der kategorie seltsames und übernatürliches:


----------



## iTom (28. September 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> hier ebenso ne diashow:
> http://www.gmx.de/mc/OdCYEVxpZa9Z32xhrGDrcfbPlfR0O2
> 
> wobei gmx da irgendetwas mit den bilder macht, das mir überhaupt nicht gefällt  wenn wer nen bild daraus in gross und bearbeitet will, einfach kurz ne pn mit emailadresse.



Die Bildbearbeitungsfunktion von GMX und sonstigen Providern, sind ja nicht wirklich toll. Ich nutze das IrfanView-Plugin (jpg-transform.dll), das ein Rotieren der jpeg-Bilder verlustfrei ermöglicht. 
Als Downloadplatform reicht GMX aus. Mußt lediglich den Ordner, den Du für die Bilder angelegt hast, selektiv freigeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (28. September 2008)

@itom: ich meinte eigentlich dass gmx alleine durch den upload die bilder verunstaltet. bearbeitet sind nur glaube 3 oder 4, und das auch nur je 2min. der himmel beim 2. ist z.b. ziemlich unnatürlich. normalerweise nehm ich Rawshooter essential (der vorgänger vom sehr teuren adobe-programm; mit nem trick funtioniert das aber noch immer) und danach eben ps.


----------



## iTom (28. September 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> @itom: ich meinte eigentlich dass gmx alleine durch den upload die bilder verunstaltet. bearbeitet sind nur glaube 3 oder 4, und das auch nur je 2min. der himmel beim 2. ist z.b. ziemlich unnatürlich. normalerweise nehm ich Rawshooter essential (der vorgänger vom sehr teuren adobe-programm; mit nem trick funtioniert das aber noch immer) und danach eben ps.



Ob das jetzt an GMX liegt, weiß ich nicht, vielleicht auch an dem Filter, der vom Browser verwendet wird. Wenn ich mit meinem Bildbetrachter (IrfanView) die Originalbilder anschaue, die ich hochgeladen habe, erhalte ich die selbe Bildqualität, als wenn ich diese aufm Rechner lokal anschaue. 
Kannst es ja mal spasseshalber mit Deinen Bildern vergleichen oder mit meinen, die Du ja runterladen kannst.


----------



## Flugrost (29. September 2008)

Hahnenschritt, Sonnenschein, Hunde die sich beschnüffeln und eine Situationskomik, die ihresgleichen sucht:"Ich bin eine Rüdin"
eL, wie war das nochmal mit den femininen Elektronen auf der äußersten Schale?

Ladies es war ein sehr witziger und cooler Ritt - merci an die Partizipanten.
GN8 Flightaircorrosion
[/insider-ende]


----------



## zena (29. September 2008)

möchte anfügen dass breite reifen auch viel mehr hunde-aa aufsammeln als schmaleich hätte mir ausnahmsweise mal ein gewitter oder ne flussdurchfahrt gewünscht.
anmerken möchte ich dass wir ne emanziepierte alte dame an der loog hatten die richtig erkannte dass eine einzige frau in einer 5er männergruppe dafür sorgt dass es den herren wohl ergeht.
in diesem sinne

thanks für den schönen tag 
eure kranke(n)schwester
10a


----------



## Zelle (29. September 2008)

zena schrieb:


> eure kranke(n)schwester
> aus Zimmer 10a



Was bedeutet denn das "(n)"


----------



## el Zimbo (29. September 2008)

Moin!

...ist wie bei "Rock'n'Roll" = krank und Schwester 

Und schon ist wieder Montag - nur noch dreieinhalb mal arbeiten, dann ist auch schon Feiertag


----------



## Zelle (29. September 2008)

Ja Moin!

Also ist bald schon wieder Wochenende  ... leider auch für all die Wanderer, von denen es momentan wieder sehr viele gibt.

Die Erklärung mit Rock'n'Roll ist einleuchtend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spam on ... damit es bis zum Freitag nicht so langweilig wird! 

*PS: Heute wenn ich nach Hause komme wird die neue Ausgabe der Wendy in meinem Briefkasten liegen ... mit einem edlen Haarreif mit Glitzersteinen *


----------



## Kelme (29. September 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ja Moin!
> 
> Also ist bald schon wieder Wochenende  ... leider auch für all die Wanderer, von denen es momentan wieder sehr viele gibt....[/B]


Ist jetzt aber nicht soooo die Überraschung, oder? Herbstzeit ist halt die Top-Wanderzeit. Wenn dann noch "die Käschde" eingesammelt werden (die Pilzzeit ist schon so gut wie durch), wird wild durch den Wald getrampelt und die LU/MA/HD/KA-Dichte im Pfälzerwald erhöht sich um den Faktor 3 (mindestens).
Wie man das umgehen kann, ist hinlänglich bekannt. In diesem Sinne: Bis bald im Wald.


K.


----------



## Zelle (29. September 2008)

Was für mich aber eine große Überraschung ist, dass die Schweizer Zimbo übernehmen  ... 

Schweizer übernehmen Zimbo

Zimbo hat davon nichts gesagt. Oder doch? Es ist das Schweizer Unternehmen Bell ... vielleicht deswegen die Geschichte mit der Rüdin?

In diesem Sinn: Wuff


----------



## el Zimbo (29. September 2008)

Na wenn ich mich übernehmen lasse, dann von den Schweizern - die haben wenigstens richtige Berge...
Und das Zitat ist nicht ganz richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (29. September 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na wenn ich mich übernehmen lasse, dann von den Schweizern - die haben wenigstens richtige Berge...


Verständlich ... wenn man sich denn übernehmen lässt ... wenn!


el Zimbo schrieb:


> Und das Zitat ist nicht ganz richtig!


Ok ... ist es denn sinngemäß richtig, dann würde ich es entsprechend kenntlich machen? 

Edit: Ich habe meinen Fehler in diesem Beitrag bemerkt: *sinn*gemäß


----------



## kneesliding (29. September 2008)

Moin 

wer ist Freitag unterwegs?

Gruß

Pete


----------



## eL (29. September 2008)

für den schroiner
Weiber sind wie wasserstoffatome... im günstigsten fall gerade einmal 2 elektronen auf der äussersten (und im diesen fall auch einzigsten) schale. eines davon iss auch nur geliehen 
die müssen halt polare bindungen eingehen ! frägt mal den drachen 

beste grüße und bis bald

euer Vollzeitplastologe


----------



## Flugrost (30. September 2008)

Sind dann die Jungs die mit dem einen geliehenen eLektron auf der äußersten Schale, fluoresk so zu sagen oder eher mit Edelgaskonfig. unterwegs?
eL, erklär die Welt!


----------



## eL (30. September 2008)

nachlor


----------



## Levty (30. September 2008)

Valenzschalenschmarrn... Wenn die Hexer in Cern fertig sind, wird die ganze Periodensystem eh durcheinandergeworfen...


----------



## el Zimbo (30. September 2008)

...du meinst wenn das schwarze Loch sich immer schneller durch die Erdmasse fräßt?

@Peter Jackson:
Freidach geht bestimmt was - keep reading...


----------



## Levty (30. September 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...du meinst wenn das schwarze Loch sich immer schneller durch die Erdmasse fräßt?


Wenn das passiert, fress ich meine Sattelstütze... 
Wie einfach alle diese Schreckenstheorien aus dem Nichts aufstellen, herje!


----------



## Flugrost (30. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenn das passiert, fress ich meine Sattelstütze...



Bleib bei Bratkartoffeln - die haben bei dir genausowenig Chancen wie Festkörper bei schwarzen Löchern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (30. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Valenzschalenschmarrn... Wenn die Hexer in Cern fertig sind, wird die ganze Periodensystem eh durcheinandergeworfen...



die SIND fertig...geht erst nächstes jahr wieder weiter


----------



## fanta1 (30. September 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin
> wer ist Freitag unterwegs?
> Gruß
> Pete



Ich auf jeden fall, sag bescheit wen du lust hast




Zimbo sagt aber nicht immer allen was


----------



## eL (30. September 2008)

ey ich hab da grad angerufen
und wisst ihr was die sagen?


Schnautze Lev!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. September 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wenn das passiert, fress ich meine Sattelstütze...
> Wie einfach alle diese Schreckenstheorien aus dem Nichts aufstellen, herje!


Naja, wer weiß wer weiß  Wenn jemand ganz arg Schiss hat, kann er ja ab und zu mal bei den Webcams reinschauen und kucken, ob noch alles im Lot ist.


----------



## der-tick.de (30. September 2008)

Zelle will mit mir nicht mehr nur im Wendy-Forum streiten, drum meld ich mich auch hier mal wieder. 
Also ich bin für eine kleine Abwandlung eines sehr berühmten Zitates hier:
*SCHNAUTZE ZELLE!*
Oder auch Ruhezelle genannt


----------



## Flugrost (30. September 2008)

KÃ¶nnt ihr bitte "Schnauze" endlich mal richtig schreiben? Mein Augenkrebs befindet sich schon im fortgeschrittenen Stadium...

Edith - eine MaÃ auf dem schwindligen Fest in MÃ¼nchen scheint 8,3â¬ zu kosten, finde nur ich das zu teuer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. Oktober 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Edith - eine MaÃ auf dem schwindligen Fest in MÃ¼nchen scheint 8,3â¬ zu kosten, finde nur ich das zu teuer?


Ãhm, die Spritpreise waren vor zwei Jahren noch um den 1â¬ rum, damals fanden die Leute es schon teuer


----------



## iTom (1. Oktober 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte "Schnauze" endlich mal richtig schreiben? Mein Augenkrebs befindet sich schon im fortgeschrittenen Stadium...






> Edith - eine Maß auf dem schwindligen Fest in München scheint 8,3 zu kosten, finde nur ich das zu teuer?



Ist doch egal, hauptsache ich kann 2 Mass trinken und darf dann anschließend noch Auto fahren
Wie so ein berühmter heidnischer Dichter (Beckstein) gesagt hat...


----------



## Zelle (1. Oktober 2008)

> Die Schnauze mancher Autos wirkt aggressiv.


 ... ist mit Schnauze vielleicht gar nicht Schnautze gemeiint?


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Oktober 2008)

fanta1 schrieb:


> Ich auf jeden fall, sag bescheit wen du lust hast
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...vielleicht hat Zimbo auch noch andere Dinge zu tun, als ALLE Forumsuser anzuschreiben?
Ich bin fast an jedem SA/SO und Feiertag unterwegs - wer nicht regelmäßig dabei ist muss sich halt melden...

Wann und wo am Freitag???


----------



## Zelle (1. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...vielleicht hat Zimbo auch noch andere Dinge zu tun, als ALLE Forumsuser anzuschreiben?


Könnte ich ja machen


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Oktober 2008)

Tu dir keinen Zwang antun...

Freitag - Wachenheim oder Gimmeldingen...oder Gemüsehändler?
Um zehn oder um elf???


----------



## Zelle (1. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Freitag - Wachenheim oder Gimmeldingen...oder Gemüsehändler?
> Um zehn oder um elf???



Sehr gute Idee ... ich bin dabei wenn ich dabei bin!


----------



## fanta1 (1. Oktober 2008)

also ich fahr ab 1100 in wachenheim ab
wenn jenand bock hat-


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Oktober 2008)

fanta1 schrieb:


> also ich fahr ab 1100 in wachenheim ab
> wenn jenand bock hat-




Basst doch - do simmer debei!


----------



## Bogie (1. Oktober 2008)

Badehaisel??
Wenns Wetter einigermaßen paßt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer Simpson (1. Oktober 2008)

fährt irgendwer am Samstag?


----------



## eL (1. Oktober 2008)

nach einer kurbeltransplantation und bei sonneschein

warum nicht ;-)


----------



## Romarius (2. Oktober 2008)

ich tendiere am samstag ne runde in wildbad zu fahren. jemand lust? platz im auto wär soweit...
(ja, ich bin faul und nehm gerne nen lift  vorausgesetzt es regnet net wie blöd. )


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab noch keine Pläne für Freitag...
Aber bei den Wetteraussichten werd ich wohl ganz viel in meiner Wohnung machen... 
Vielleicht noch heut Nacht Urban Freeride. 

Oder hat jemand andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Flugrost (2. Oktober 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Oder hat jemand andere Vorschläge?



urban Taschenbilliard vielleicht?


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Oktober 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> urban Taschenbilliard vielleicht?


Ich gehöre zu den Menschen die bei Frauen auch mal erfolg haben und deswegen das nicht nötig haben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Oktober 2008)

w-x-en und w-x-en lassen... Glückwunsch @ der-takt.de


----------



## Levty (2. Oktober 2008)

Ist jemand am Freitag aufm Weinfest in NW?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Oktober 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den Menschen die bei Frauen auch mal erfolg haben und deswegen das nicht nötig haben.



Mach mal Bilder damit wir deine Definition von Erfolg bewerten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (2. Oktober 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den Menschen die bei Frauen auch mal erfolg haben und deswegen das nicht nötig haben.


Das glaubst du ja wohl selbst nicht...


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Oktober 2008)




----------



## der-tick.de (2. Oktober 2008)

Das ist mal geil, da ist sogar mein kleiner Rosa Elefant mit drauf, cool!

Andererseits... wer hat die Bilder geschossen... Scheiß Spanner!


----------



## Romarius (3. Oktober 2008)

kommt morgen en Grüppchen zusammen ?
wäre wieder dabei...


----------



## old school (4. Oktober 2008)

Schönen Dank Jungs für die nette Führung aufn Eckkopf.

@Bogie, der 12yo aus dem Silberfläschchen entwickelt seinen vollen Geschmack erst im letzten Drittel vom Schmetterlingsweg beim zweiten Mal aufstossen, er hat dann einen sehr weichen Abgang mit feinen Noten von Toffee und Holz. Ausprobieren!

@fanta1, funzt nicht mit Whiskycola!


----------



## Flugrost (4. Oktober 2008)

Wart ihr schon wieder saufen oder habt ihr euch nur verbal angefixt und jeder is allein geblieben? Wenn so dann 0,5 in der B - Note! 
Morgen 1100 Maikammer - viell. gips Drachenüberraschung. `türlich nur wenn Zelle es geregelt hat.  Wenn nicht und zuviel Niederschlag runterkommt gips Schützenkuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (5. Oktober 2008)

Die Bengel kommen so langsam in das Alter in den man immer einen Flachmann dabei hat  ... für mich als Moslem natürlich keine Option, da bleibt mir nur mein Schweinefleischkonsum zu steigern um da mitzuhalten!


----------



## Romarius (5. Oktober 2008)

geht zufällig morgen (montag) früh wer fahren ? hätt bis 15uhr zeit. egal ob hd oder palz.


----------



## old school (5. Oktober 2008)

> Die Bengel kommen so langsam in das Alter in den man immer einen Flachmann dabei hat ...


Richtig, schließlich ist die Abgabe von Alkohol an Minderjährige verboten!


----------



## Homer Simpson (5. Oktober 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> geht zufällig morgen (montag) früh wer fahren ? hätt bis 15uhr zeit. egal ob hd oder palz.




wenn jemand morgen in DÜW/NW fährt wär ich auch dabei


----------



## Zelle (5. Oktober 2008)

Die AWP-Weihnachtsfeier heute war echt super  Schade nur, dass sich nur so wenig AWP-ler haben sehen lassen. Aber auch zu dritt packt man einen leckeren frischen drachengebackenen Kuchen 

Fotos von der Weihnachtsfeier folgen!

PS: nach 32 min. war ich beim Autowagen!


----------



## Flugrost (5. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Die AWP-Weihnachtsfeier heute war echt super  Schade nur, dass sich nur so wenig AWP-ler haben sehen lassen. Aber auch zu dritt packt man einen leckeren frischen drachengebackenen Kuchen
> 
> Fotos von der Weihnachtsfeier folgen!
> 
> PS: nach 32 min. war ich beim Autowagen!



Ja, die erste AWP Weihnachtzfeier...
Du hast unsere frisch"gebackenen" Neu AWPler aus Köln vergessen!
Der Drachenkuchen war superklasse - Und Respekt für die 32 min, bist aber nicht ab Breitenspiel den Trail rauf, oder?


----------



## Zelle (5. Oktober 2008)

Richtig, die frisch gebackenen AWP-Kölner ... mal sehen ob die sich hier "sehen" lassen.

Keine Ahnung was Breitenspiel ist  ... bin komplett die Straße "hochgerollt".


----------



## realScheff (5. Oktober 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> wenn jemand morgen in DÜW/NW fährt wär ich auch dabei



0930 am Forsthaus Rotsteig (Kurpfalzpark)?


----------



## Flugrost (5. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was Breitenspiel ist  ... bin komplett die Straße "hochgerollt".



...und wie oft muss ich das noch in dich "reinsingen"?
`bin schon "krächz"...


----------



## Zelle (5. Oktober 2008)

Mit Rücksicht auf meine Erbse wird's schwierig. Vielleicht weiß ich es irgendwann, muss dafür aber was anderes aus meiner Erbse entfernen, wie z. B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (5. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Mit Rücksicht auf meine Erbse wird's schwierig. Vielleicht weiß ich es irgendwann, muss dafür aber was anderes in meine Erbse einbauen, wie z. B. schweinefleischuchen



yees man, so gehts


----------



## Flugrost (5. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Die AWP-Weihnachtsfeier heute war echt super  Schade nur, dass sich nur so wenig AWP-ler haben sehen lassen. Aber auch zu dritt packt man einen leckeren frischen drachengebackenen Kuchen
> 
> Fotos von der Weihnachtsfeier folgen!


Der Drachenkuchenbote - noch orientierungslos



Die erste AWP Weihnachzfeier Preview 08 - gelacht hamwa immer, immer über wen anders...


----------



## Levty (5. Oktober 2008)

Die zwei vor euch mit den lustigen Hosen?


----------



## Flugrost (5. Oktober 2008)

Für Steilberatung versuch ich mal 10A vorbei zu schicken...


----------



## Zelle (6. Oktober 2008)

Auch nicht zu vergessen, das wir direkt vor der Wehinachtsfeier unsere Nikolausfeier beim Rasthaus der wichsenden Wichtel hatten


----------



## Zelle (6. Oktober 2008)




----------



## el Zimbo (6. Oktober 2008)

...und wieder ist ein grauer Montagmorgen aufgehellt


----------



## Romarius (6. Oktober 2008)

realScheff schrieb:


> 0930 am Forsthaus Rotsteig (Kurpfalzpark)?




moin- sorry, mir is was dazwischengekommen. wieder paar stunden am pc sitzen... 

wetter für nächstes we schaut echt gut aus. jemand lust nochmal den güldenen herbst in den alpen zu zelebrieren (ibk, arosa...) ?
(ich weiss das derzeit schnee liegt, schmilzt aber nach angaben von kollegen vor ort recht fix)


----------



## Zelle (6. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und wieder ist ein grauer Montagmorgen aufgehellt



Oh ja ... Nun erwarte ich eigentlich, dass irgendwer aus dem Kuchen noch eine Sau macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (6. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


>



Sieht aber eher aus wie ne Tupper-Party


----------



## Zelle (6. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Sieht aber eher aus wie ne Tupper-Party



Schonmal Weihnachtswichtel, den Weihnachtsmann und ein Rentier bei einer Tupperparty gesehen?


----------



## iTom (6. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Schonmal einen Weihnachtswichtel, den Weihnachtsmann und ein Rentier bei einer Tupperparty gesehen?



Nein, aber welcher von den Dreien hatte den jemals ne grüne Tupper-Dose dabei


----------



## Zelle (6. Oktober 2008)

Der Weihnachtsmann ... oder denkst Du er lässt den Rentierkot einfach auf dem Bürgersteig liegen?


----------



## Flugrost (6. Oktober 2008)

Sehr geil, Dein! Foto. Hat mir den Feieramd versüßt.


----------



## Zelle (6. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt ... hätte ich das vorher gewusst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Verdammt ... hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ichs noch viel besser gemacht



Danke


----------



## Zelle (6. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Flugrost (6. Oktober 2008)

Eine Minute später gepostet...? ... hast Du wirklich ne Direktleitung von Deiner Hirnzelle zum INet? Alle haben schon darüber gemutmaßt, sie scheint aber wahr zu sein, die höhrere Spamebene...


----------



## Zelle (6. Oktober 2008)

Klar


----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2008)

Zelle, wenn du den Armin ärgern magst, musst du dunkle Bilder posten, so wie das hier, als er mim Fahrrad gegen den Baum gefahren ist:





Und? Licht an?


----------



## eL (6. Oktober 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ne Direktleitung von Deiner Hirnzelle zum INet?



der zellkern IST das internet!

da heut mein kurbelchen und die beinplastiken angekommen sind würd ich am sonntag wieder beisein am tun.

breuninger fels und poppetal wären meine favoriten. lecker essen könnte man ja bei Nancy


----------



## Flugrost (6. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Zelle, wenn du den Armin ärgern magst, musst du dunkle Bilder posten, so wie das hier, als er mim Fahrrad gegen den Baum gefahren ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maximal hab ich den Baum gefühlt, gespürt, ihn viell ein wenig touchiert - aber Lev! Dieses Bild aus den dunkelsten Archiven - Da freut mich Dunkelheit hier.
eL, Br*äu*nininger Fels is keine schlechte Wahl - das Plenum wird beratschlagen...


----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2008)

eL schrieb:


> sonntag


Wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss, ich auch...

Du musst den Baum aber gut gefühlt haben, Fluggy!


----------



## zena (7. Oktober 2008)

schteil-beraterin 10a meldet sich hiermit zurück
hatte ein suuuper-geiles wochenende im pw (150km/4800hm/3tage/1l wein in 1h/besoffene guideline/3 touris)
was ich sonst so erlebt habe: massig trails, entspannte und recht wenige wanderer, besoffene saarlänner und pfälzer gastfreundlichkeit in ihrer waren form

...bzgl. awp-weihnachtsfeier und silvester-lokation nutze ich den heutigen blauen-dienstag und informiere euch über meine vorschläge.

wer ist überhaupt interessiert silvester im PW zu feiern auf ner hütte mit übernachtung? mit prä- und post-tour?
am kommenden SA sind atömchen und ich in beerfelden zum trainieren, der SO ist für *eL *reserviert

10a


----------



## Bogie (7. Oktober 2008)

Silvester? Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Wann soll diese Silvesterfeier denn stattfinden?


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Oktober 2008)

In der Hoffnung, dass es diesmal klappt, melde ich mich auch an...


----------



## zena (7. Oktober 2008)

die Silvesterfeier ist natürlich am 31.12. wie immer
...habe mal überleeegt...

1) Toürchen zu fahren um Annweiler herum, auf der Trifels zu knallen und in Annweiler zu pennen in einer Pension.

...oder...
2) versuche ich mal heute die Lambertskreuzhütte bzw. Kalmithütte anzurufen ob noch was geht. die restl. Hütten haben über Silvester zu

was meint ihr?
ps: bogie wird nur mitgenommen wenn die La Palma-Bräune bis dahin weggeschrubbelt ist


----------



## zena (7. Oktober 2008)

wir könnten aber vorab mal eine "sitzung" einberufen, an der wir demokratisch abstimmen - im sinne der kollektiven wein/bier-verköstigung -was ich damit schreiben will...wer hat bock mal einen heben zu gehen?


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wann soll diese Silvesterfeier denn stattfinden?


----------



## zena (7. Oktober 2008)

sowas kann ja nur von zelle kommener lebt nach dem klingonischen kallender


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Am 31.12. habe ich keine Zeit, gut dass wir unsere Silvesterfeier schon am Wochenende hatten


----------



## Romarius (7. Oktober 2008)

habe gerade email Kontakt mit meiner neuen Traumfrau.
Nachname: "Amherd"


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

... großartig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Oktober 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> habe gerade email Kontakt mit meiner neuen Traumfrau.
> Nachname: "Amherd"



Du weißt schon auf was du dich da einlässt?
Kenne die Schwester von ihr "Kochgut"


----------



## Franz/K3 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch gleich, nach dem Traualtar heißt sie dann eh PAARANHALS!


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Wolfmann, Du spämst ja auch noch  Dachte schon Du wärst zu lange im Saarland gewesen  Du weißt doch, alle Frauen sind mit Paaranhals 100%ig zu be*herr*schen! 

Edit:


Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Ist doch gleich, nach dem Traualtar heißt sie dann eh PAARANHALS!



Da war ich wohl gerade zu langsam ...


----------



## iTom (7. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Am 31.12. habe ich keine Zeit, gut dass wir unsere Silvesterfeier schon am Wochenende hatten



Hä? Ne Silvester-Tupper-Party? Immer diese grünen Tupper-Dosen
Wirst aber wohl kein Tupper-Vertreter sein, oder doch?


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Ok, nun ist es aufgeflogen. Es ist gar nicht die Rentierkotdose vom Weihnachtsmann. Es ist Zimbos stilvolle Zigarrenbox


----------



## eL (7. Oktober 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> eL, Br*äu*nininger Fels



ick globe nich das er das soo genau nimmt...... der fels... in der wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (7. Oktober 2008)

zena schrieb:


> wer ist überhaupt interessiert silvester im PW zu feiern auf ner hütte mit übernachtung? mit prä- und post-tour?
> am kommenden SA sind atömchen und ich in beerfelden zum trainieren, der SO ist für *eL *reserviert
> 
> 10a



Hoppla wie komm ich denn zu sowas 

sylvester auf ner hütten? ohne schanee? wäre möglich incl einem kleinen flutlicht uphill? 10a darf in meinem lichtkegel 

wer bringt puppen mit?


----------



## eL (7. Oktober 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ...oder...
> 2) versuche ich mal heute die Lambertskreuzhütte  anzurufen ob noch was geht.



die wollt ich eh komplett kaufen!


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Nun fängt der eL auch schon an ...


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen


----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke er macht das wegen Nancy.


----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2008)

Oder wegen der Mama?


----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2008)

Ihr spinnt wohl - alleine wg. dem Typ hinter dem Tresen.


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Oder doch der Onkel?


----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2008)

Der kennt den Onkel nicht


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube die Flugrosten und Zelles wissen bescheid ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2008)

Oder doch??


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Was stimmt?


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Doch, der Onkel mit dem Sabberfaden am Vollbart!


----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2008)

Wegen was - warte, ich frag mal ... OK!, passt.


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst fragen ohne zu schreiben?  ... ich muss mich immer alles fragen und mind. 30 Sekunden auf die Antwort waren


----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2008)

Der Onkel steht auf Nancy - deswegen der Faden -eL ist raus


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

hä...


----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2008)

Wer ist raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Achso ... sie hat ihre Tage und der Sabberfaden ist in Wirklichkeit ein Tampon-Faden?


----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2008)

Nur ein weiters Häärchen beim Barte des Onkels.


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Was gibt's denn da zu lachen?


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Tamponbart mit Soße?


----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2008)

Sosse wüsst ich auch mal gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2008)

Was?


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

5,45 Euro, aber ich kriege noch Wechselgeld.


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Mit Blitzventil?


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Arsch!


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Arschventil .... ? Sachen gibt's


----------



## eL (7. Oktober 2008)

scheiß mono(log)kulturen


----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2008)

Entlastungstrepanation, Anbohrung des Schädels und einfügen eines Blitzventils, um den Gehirndruck bei Spamüberdruck usw. herabzusetzen, Stauungspapille zu beseitigen usw. Ferner kleiner Trepan nach Elliot für subkonjunktive Anbohrung der Sklera im Filtrationswinkel des Ziliarkörpers zwecks Verbindung der vorderen und hinteren Augenkammer zur Druck-Erniedrigung im Augeninnern bei Verdacht auf Augenkrebs.


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

Raucht ihr eure Socken?


----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Raucht ihr eure Socken?



Das ist NICHT witzig!!!


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

Das tut mir leid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Das ist echt nicht witzig ... raucht der einfach ne Socke von mir weg


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

kann ich die andere haben, bitte!


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Die wollte ich eigentlich noch bis zu meiner Konfirmation anbehalten.


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

Dann wird sie bestimmt noch besser, kann ich danach haben, bitte!


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Nein.


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte   bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte  
bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte   bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte  
bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte   bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte  
bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte   bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte


----------



## Zelle (7. Oktober 2008)

Die Aliens haben schon einiges geboten ...


----------



## pfalz (7. Oktober 2008)

..Treibstoff...?


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2008)

Bist du am Samstach auch dabei, Pals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (7. Oktober 2008)

Mussisch gugge, muss Kühlschrank und Waschmaschine umziehen (und Bier drinken ...)


----------



## Flugrost (8. Oktober 2008)

Schnell, mir ist so einerlei!


----------



## realScheff (8. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Die Aliens haben schon einiges geboten ...





pfalz schrieb:


> ..Treibstoff...?




...Kostenlose Rektaluntersuchungen...? ...ein Leben lang...?


----------



## Zelle (8. Oktober 2008)

Nein, ein Schuttleservice für Mountainbiken mit der fliegenden Untertasse ... ein Leben lang...!


----------



## Levty (11. Oktober 2008)

...und zwei Strecken weniger in HD
einfach eine mega Schneise reingefahren von ca. 5m Breite und alle Bäume mitgenommen, scheiss Holzfällarbeiten


----------



## zena (13. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen schlafmützen und -innen,
DANKE CHÖÖÖN für die gestrige tour, für die vielen sprüche, für die fahrtechniktipps und das zahlreiche erscheinen
ich musste heute morgen immer noch über den "aus dem stand tot stellen" lachen. was macht ein müdes kamel wenns nicht mehr kann? einfach umfallen
lasst die woche schnell rüberrutschen...

schöne grüße an die trailhunters  und begleiter...war schön euch getroffen zu haben

ciao 
10a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (13. Oktober 2008)

@flugrost:
ich weiß immer noch nicht was subacid sandman heißt


----------



## Zelle (13. Oktober 2008)




----------



## dave (13. Oktober 2008)

zena schrieb:


> schöne grüße an die trailhunters  und begleiter...war schön euch getroffen zu haben



Danke Zena, ich fand's auch schön und ganz unverhofft. Und nett wie Ihr da schon bereits fertig zum Abklatschen aufgereiht standet ... 
Tja, leider sind vier von unserer Truppe auf der Strecke geblieben. Na ja, die können wir ja nächstes WE wieder von den Trails auflesen ...


----------



## kneesliding (13. Oktober 2008)

Moin 

Also, auch von mir ein Cheers mate.....
War der hammer, habe auch schon die Proktektoren bestellt 

Aber Shimano XT Branding ist voll im trend 

Höffentlich biz zum WE

Love and not so many kisses.

Pete den Typ aus England


----------



## Romarius (13. Oktober 2008)

@dave: top fotos. bei uns hat der sprit nur bis graubünden gereicht...das übrige geld konnte dann in lifttickets investiert werden.

bei uns herrschte übrigens vorwiegend schwierigkeitsstufe 2 vor. d.h. 20cm und mehr schnee auf den trails 






mehr bei mir im Album...

ach, und wie darf ich das ganze jetzt im WP verrechnen ? alles mal 2 wegen der technischen herausforderung oder pro cm Schnee je 1 Extrapunkt ? wie sieht mit der lawinenwarnstufe aus, zählt die auch ? 
fragen über fragen...


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Fotos, vor allem das hier...abgefroren???

(Gute Besserung schonmal!)


----------



## Romarius (13. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos, vor allem das hier...abgefroren???
> 
> (Gute Besserung schonmal!)


 is am ersten tag passiert. schöne 3m hohe/lange s4-sektion, und der kollege hat sich eben überlegt gleich am anfang nen abflug in die steinige wiese zu machen. der schnee hat ihm geholfen noch nen weiteren tag durchzuhalten


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2008)

...dann war's also nicht dein Fuß - trotzdem gute Besserung!

Meine Fotos vom Wochenende sind auch online - leider werden die Actionfotos mit dem Handy nur mittelmäßig,
den Rest musste ich leider aussortieren...wie schaut's bei den anderen Fotografen aus?


----------



## Franz/K3 (13. Oktober 2008)




----------



## kneesliding (13. Oktober 2008)

Geile bilder....

ich sag nur "Sexy MotherF%&@#*   "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie kann man das Video sofort im YouTube "high quality modus" einbetten?


----------



## rocky-ritzel (13. Oktober 2008)

Sorry Zena für den KlickiTest, wie Du eindrucksvoll gesehen hast, fällt es sich mit Klickis nicht so gut... das sollte Dir zu denken geben...

Bis denn...

Tom

--


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

rocky-ritzel schrieb:


> Sorry Zena für den KlickiTest, wie Du eindrucksvoll gesehen hast, fällt es sich mit Klickis nicht so gut... das sollte Dir zu denken geben...


Schmarrn...


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Schmarrn - mit Klickies fällt es sich noch viel besser...


----------



## Zelle (13. Oktober 2008)

mmmmmhhhhhh Schmarrn ...


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

Erstaunlich, dass man hier keinen einzigen seriösen Beitrag bringen kann 

So, bin Bouldern - ihr Trottel!


----------



## rocky-ritzel (13. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Schmarrn...



Kann man das essen, womöglich eine Pfälzer Spezialität, oder so...


----------



## Zelle (13. Oktober 2008)

Kai sehr Schmarrn


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Oder als Satz:
Meistens redet und schreibt Kai sehr Schmarrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (13. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Der Kai ist hier wohl der Einzige, der noch qualitativ hochwertige Beiträge von sich gibt. Genau so wie auf den Touren.



Danke Zimbo, weiser Mann mit weißem Bart!


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, dass man hier keinen einzigen seriösen Beitrag bringen kann
> 
> So, bin Bouldern - ihr Trottel!



Wer ist hier der Trottel, wenn man doch noch besser biken könnte, bei dem Wetter?


----------



## Romarius (13. Oktober 2008)

at zimbo: für ne handycam sind das wirklich schöne stimmungsbilder.

hab noch einen tipp für alle autofahrer und neie woi liebhaber.
nicht im auto verschütten, und dann 3 tage mitm schrubben warten - riecht strenger als so manche skisocke... pfui. 

jemand diese woche lust auf boppard ? gehe evtl morgen mittag und dann nochma do/fr je nach wetter. oder generell wo anders ? meine plautze muss nämlich definitiv kleiner werden, damit für die weihnachtsgans wieder genug platz vorhanden ist!


----------



## iTom (13. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos, vor allem das hier...abgefroren???
> 
> (Gute Besserung schonmal!)



Hat das irgendwas mit Gorgonzola zu tun?


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2008)

Du meinst außer dem Geruch?

Und Tschüß - Feierabend!


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schmarrn - mit Klickies fällt es sich noch viel besser...


Genau, da lohnt sich das Fallen wenigstens 


@ Zelle: Pike (wg. Preis)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Oktober 2008)

*möööp*


----------



## Zelle (13. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Genau, da lohnt sich das Fallen wenigstens
> 
> 
> @ Zelle: Pike (wg. Preis)



Jo, ich denke so die Preisklasse muss es wohl werden ... aber das kann noch ein paar Tage dauern, mein "Bike-Budget" für diesen Monat ist erschöpft


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Oktober 2008)

Wollte dich damit nur vom Kauf einer zu teuren Gebrauchten abhalten


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

Was wollt ihr mit der Mistgabel?
MZ Z1 und gut ist


----------



## Zelle (13. Oktober 2008)

@Bob: Danke 

@Lev:


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)




----------



## kneesliding (13. Oktober 2008)

I've heard of English for runaways,
aber Pfälzisch für Anfanger?
von euch lernt man nicht nur Radfahren 

und wer nicht genug von Englische Humor hat....

*An der Grenze zur Pfalz hält die Polizei einen Saarländer mit seinem Auto an. "Warum wird denn hier kontrolliert?"

"Wir suchen einen Vergewaltiger"

Der Saarländer fährt weiter, kehrt aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder zurück.

"Was ist denn noch?", fragt der Polizist. Der Sarrländer: "Ich hab' mir's überlegt. Ich mach's"*


----------



## rohstrugel (13. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> > Lev: "So, bin Bouldern - ihr Trottel!"
> 
> 
> Wer ist hier der Trottel, wenn man doch noch besser biken könnte, bei dem Wetter?


Lev ist kein Trottel. Aber so wie er, sehen sie aus


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Aber so wie er, sehen sie aus


Achje, das gute alte A-Loch...


----------



## rohstrugel (13. Oktober 2008)

Danke Dre... äääh Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr mit der Mistgabel?
> MZ Z1 und gut ist


Soso, der Bub aus der Ukraine steht auf italienische Mädels... was hast du denn gegen die taiwanesische Amerikanerin? Bist die überhaupt schonmal gefahren?


----------



## strandi (13. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


>



Hey Zimbo! Cooles Pic! Ähnelt meinem, nur das ich auf der verkehrten Rheinseite war (oder doch eher auf der richtigen  )


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Soso, der Bub aus der Ukraine steht auf italienische Mädels...


Die sind auch viel schluckfreudiger. Wobei die jüngeren doppel Italienerinnen nach mehr verlangen als die alten Z-Schlampen.


----------



## iTom (13. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


>


----------



## Zelle (13. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bist die überhaupt schonmal gefahren?


Ja... deshalb darf ich meine Meinung äußern! 

Und Strandi: Was machst du in HD? Und wieso gibst du nicht bescheid? Außerdem ist das der Neckar...


----------



## strandi (13. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ja... deshalb darf ich meine Meinung äußern!
> 
> Und Strandi: Was machst du in HD? Und wieso gibst du nicht bescheid? Außerdem ist das der Neckar...



ja tüllich is das der neckar...aber der rhein trennt die palz von bawü 
war sozusagen in geheimer mission und völlig ausgebucht  und auch ohne bike


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> ohne bike


Selbst schuld ;D


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


>


Neidisch?  Wenn alle Federungs-/Absenkungssysteme so gut wie U-Turn wären, gäbe es auf dieser Welt einige Sorgen weniger 




Levty schrieb:


> Ja... deshalb darf ich meine Meinung äußern!


Na dann ist ja gut... aber ich kann dann immernoch nicht verstehen, was du gegen die Gabel hast, die ist 1a!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja gut... aber ich kann dann immernoch nicht verstehen, was du gegen die Gabel hast,


Ich hab eine Z1


----------



## eL (13. Oktober 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> ja tüllich is das der neckar...aber der rhein trennt die palz von bawü
> war sozusagen in geheimer mission und völlig ausgebucht  und auch ohne bike


sag nüx

warst bargeld abheben... krichst in DK nix mehr?


war sehr sehr anstrengend mit euch am wochenende. immer dieses rauf und runter  und dann noch der schwarse englische humor eines john cleese
i am very amused

das ist es was ich jetzt ja garnicht vermissen werde die nächsten 2 wochenenden in den brandenburger weiten.


wer war das noch mal mit den yes törtys? muss da mal ne überseecontainer ladung kaufen.


und bitte keine witze oder diffamierungen von italienischen mädels hier ja!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Z1


Das allein ist aber noch keine ausreichende Begründung für einen qualitativen Vorteil


----------



## Flugrost (14. Oktober 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das allein ist aber noch keine ausreichende Begründung für einen qualitativen Vorteil



Leider doch - sein Fahrstil mit dem Ding ist ne Werbeveranstaltung.
Die geht richtig gut. 

Lev, Du kannst dir 1100mm abholen. Sie sind lackiert.

- nein, kein Federweg
Edith:




			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> wer war das noch mal mit den yes törtys? muss da mal ne überseecontainer ladung kaufen.


Hiphop besorgt sie dir gerne - hoffentlich mit nem italienischen Espresso dabei...


----------



## iTom (14. Oktober 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Leider doch - sein Fahrstil mit dem Ding ist ne Werbeveranstaltung.
> Die geht richtig gut.
> 
> Lev, Du kannst dir 1100mm abholen. Sie sind lackiert.
> ...












> Edith:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiphop besorgt sie dir gerne - hoffentlich mit nem italienischen Espresso dabei...


----------



## Zelle (14. Oktober 2008)

auch 1100 mm:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. Oktober 2008)

Das zweite kommt näher 

Danke! Ich schau mal, wie das am Wochenende läuft, du rollst doch bestimmt in der Palz den Berg wieder runter, nicht? Auch die Kalmit?

Cheers!


----------



## Zelle (14. Oktober 2008)

Dann werden es mit *Bier *lackierte Riesen*döner*


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Oktober 2008)

Bier bewahre, was auch immer das für ein lackierter Döner ist, das kann außer Le Vieh und Flugdöner nur der Bier im Himmel wissen...


----------



## strandi (14. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Flugdöner



und ich dachte der heisst jetzt chickendöner


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Oktober 2008)

...auf den Namen reagiert er etwas ungehalten, oder gar nicht


----------



## kneesliding (14. Oktober 2008)

eL schrieb:


> und bitte keine witze oder diffamierungen von italienischen mädels hier ja!!!



So, das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen 

Why do Italian men have moustache's (Schnurrbart)


So they can look like their mum ....


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Oktober 2008)

...do you know this one?







So what do english people say about germans?
(except that we're all nazis...)


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So, das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen
> 
> Why do Italian men have moustache's (Schnurrbart)
> 
> ...



Just wait till we meet again in the woods....


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Oktober 2008)

Wieso? Du hast doch gar keinen Schnurrbart...


----------



## Zelle (14. Oktober 2008)

Bald ist Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (14. Oktober 2008)

Jippi


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja! Nur noch 2,5 Stunden, dann ist Wochenende!


----------



## Zelle (14. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir auch so in etwa, wenn man nur die reine Arbeitszeit betrachten würde


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Bei mir auch so in etwa, wenn man nur die reine Arbeitszeit betrachten würde


Dann wäre ich wohl bei 0!


----------



## Zelle (14. Oktober 2008)

So wäre das bei mir auch, wenn ich gar nichts könnte!


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wieso? Du hast doch gar keinen Schnurrbart...



macht doch nix - ich kann trotzdem dafür sorgen, daß er im big book aufgenommen wird 



Zelle schrieb:


> So wäre das bei mir auch, wenn ich gar nichts könnte!


wieso das 'wäre'?


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich kann trotzdem dafür sorgen, daß er im big book aufgenommen wird...



 meinst du das Zementwasserski Buch?


----------



## Zelle (14. Oktober 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> wieso das 'wäre'?



weil ...



Zelle schrieb:


> Bei mir auch so in etwa, wenn man nur die reine Arbeitszeit betrachten würde



... also ein bisschen was habe ich ja schon zu tun! Das meiste lasse ich eben tun, wenn was zu tun ist, damit ich mich aufs Moderieren dieses Forums konzentrieren kann


----------



## face-to-ground (14. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> meinst du das Zementwasserski Buch?



das wäre ne nette abwechslung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (14. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> So wäre das bei mir auch, wenn ich gar nichts könnte!



Du kannst aber die Klos sauber machen und deswegen hast du noch ab und an was zu tun, was?


----------



## Zelle (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ich *kann *das. Da *meine *geistige Kapazität dieses und noch mehr zulässt. Aber Kopf hoch, zu irgendwas bist bestimmt auch Du gut


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ja, ich *kann *das. Da *meine *geistige Kapazität dieses und noch mehr zulässt. Aber Kopf hoch, zu irgendwas bist bestimmt auch Du gut


Jaja... Ich verarbeite sogar Geschäftsintelligenz.


----------



## kneesliding (15. Oktober 2008)

So mädels, 

wo geht die reise am WE hin?

.........Wo darf ich die Witze austeilen

................and last but not least

.......................wo darf ich auf mein Arsch deismal landen 


Pete
Den Typ aus England


----------



## iTom (15. Oktober 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So mädels,
> ...
> 
> .......................wo darf ich auf mein Arsch deismal landen
> ...



Swul odä was?


----------



## kneesliding (15. Oktober 2008)

Yep,

bin lesbisch....


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (16. Oktober 2008)

Schon bald wieder Montag.
Was arbeiten wir nächste Woche?
Gruß die Ente, der Qu ist es jetzt zu naß.


----------



## Zelle (16. Oktober 2008)

Dem Kuhende ist es zu nass ... Dünnschiss?


----------



## Romarius (16. Oktober 2008)

@zimbo und co: wo/wann rollt man am samstag ?


----------



## kneesliding (16. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

Ich wird auch gern am WE mit    

übrigens, ein vor geschmack auf die englische witze...


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Oktober 2008)

Wir sind vorraussichtlich am Samstag bei Darmstadt unterwegs - ich kann  euch gerne am Sonntag einbuchen (?)
Da wäre dann unter Vorbehalt die übliche Runde in Bad Dürkheim angesacht...


----------



## kneesliding (16. Oktober 2008)

Hmm,

eigentlich wollte ich am Sonntag mit mein Frau was zusammen unternehmen...


----------



## Homer Simpson (16. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wir sind vorraussichtlich am Samstag bei Darmstadt unterwegs - ich kann  euch gerne am Sonntag einbuchen (?)
> Da wäre dann unter Vorbehalt die übliche Runde in Bad Dürkheim angesacht...



Sonntag wär ich dabei und diesmal etwas schneller


----------



## Quente (16. Oktober 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich am Sonntag mit mein Frau was zusammen unternehmen...


 
isch a, awwer doi fra wolld nedd.


----------



## Romarius (16. Oktober 2008)

darm( )stadt würde mir auch gut passen. fahre eh aus mainz mit der bahn an.

ps: wenn morgen jemand in boppard ist, grad melden. bin ab 1400 dort.


----------



## one track mind (17. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wir sind vorraussichtlich am Samstag bei Darmstadt unterwegs



net dein ernst oder? wenn ich mal ausnahmsweise net da bin, kommt ihr her...

guidet der aju? -schönen gruss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (17. Oktober 2008)

Sonntag geht's um elf los - am Fass, wie letztes Mal...

@O-T-M:
Ja, war doch klar - war halt ein sehr spontaner Aufruf von AJU...
Aber wir kommen wieder, dann vielleicht mal mit einer anderen Tour von deiner Seite.
Viel Spaß in Beerfelden!


----------



## rocky-ritzel (17. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sonntag geht's um elf los - am Fass, wie letztes Mal...



Gude, gibt es denn dann auch die geilen Spätzle...?


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Oktober 2008)

Ei sischer - die sind fester Bestandteil der DÜW-Runde!


----------



## Zelle (17. Oktober 2008)

Ei ich erinnere mich: 1 Berg und dann noch einen Berg Spätzle mit anschließendem Versacken. Oder waren es 2 Berge?


----------



## iTom (17. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ei sischer - die sind fester Bestandteil der DÜW-Runde!



Kruschtäbrotä!


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Oktober 2008)

Des heeßt Gruschdebrode...

...und es waren zwei Berge - aber das ist schon länger her, am Sonntag wird wieder die komplette Tour gefahren!
(Ja - mit Limburg)


----------



## Zelle (17. Oktober 2008)

2 Berge Spätzle oder 2 Berge Berge?  ... ich hau ab. Bis morgen!


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Oktober 2008)

2 Berge und einen Berg Spätzle für alle - jeweils zwei von beiden für Franz...

Halb neun! Bis morgen...


----------



## kneesliding (18. Oktober 2008)

So,

to praise our babe guides...
Heres the tour from last Sunday........

C U 2morow, be there or be square


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (19. Oktober 2008)

danke für die tour gestern. die pizza ala wagenrad danach war genau richtig 
bilder kommen die tage.

braucht jemand nen fullface ?
661 full comp (modell glaube 07) rot-schwarz, grösse m, passt mir leider doch nicht. 40.- nagelneu, hab ich nur kurz aufprobiert, mit negativem ergebnis.


----------



## iTom (19. Oktober 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> danke für die tour gestern. die pizza ala wagenrad danach war genau richtig
> bilder kommen die tage.
> 
> braucht jemand nen fullface ?
> 661 full comp (modell glaube 07) rot-schwarz, grösse m, passt mir leider doch nicht. 40.- nagelneu, hab ich nur kurz aufprobiert, mit negativem ergebnis.



Wasserkopf?


----------



## Kelme (19. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wasserkopf?


Mich würde interessieren, welche Temperatur das Wasser im Kopf hatte, oder war das Hirn eingetrocknet?


----------



## rocky-ritzel (19. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ei ich erinnere mich: 1 Berg und dann noch einen Berg Spätzle mit anschließendem Versacken. Oder waren es 2 Berge?




Gude, genau wie du es kennst Kai, so kam es heute, 1 Berg und 7 Berge Spätzle und dann ausrollen...
Nach den Spätzle gab es zwei Lager, die Einen konnten nicht mehr, wollten aber noch und die Anderen konnten noch, wollten aber nicht mehr... Du hast gefehlt um uns schlau zu sagen was wir machen sollen...


----------



## eL (19. Oktober 2008)

gefehlt???? sein auto stand doch beim dürkheimer fass geparkt.... weit weg kann er nich gewesen sein.


----------



## Zelle (19. Oktober 2008)

Wer hat das da denn bloß hingestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (19. Oktober 2008)

[YT="Wolfmann und AJU am Melibokus"]<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TNOYolXDGac&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TNOYolXDGac&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="349"></embed>&ap=%2526fmt%3D18.</object>[/YT]


----------



## Bogie (19. Oktober 2008)

Der Beweis:





Zelles Auto war da! Aber wo war Zelle????


----------



## Levty (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab meine Freundin gesagt, die soll die Finger von meinem Auto lassen, aber nein...
Naja,jetzt habt ihr uns erwischt. Mist.


----------



## Zelle (20. Oktober 2008)

Richtig, ist Levtys! Denn mein Fuhrpark macht nur richtig nebeneinander geparkt sinn:


----------



## Levty (20. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Bogie (20. Oktober 2008)

So, mal eine kleine Auswahl von Bildern der gestrigen Tour:






















Rest im Album


----------



## Romarius (20. Oktober 2008)

bei mir parkte neulich stets nen smart vor der haustüre. kommend aus MI, weitere zeichen: LF.
was der sich wohl dabei gedacht hat...


----------



## Levty (20. Oktober 2008)

Das war der Dienstwagen deiner Mutter. War hier auch schonmal...

*undtschüss*


----------



## Zelle (20. Oktober 2008)

Levty sei brav, sonst wird Dein Team bei Red Bull schlecht bewertet


----------



## Franz/K3 (20. Oktober 2008)

[YT="Romarius am Melibokus"]<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_p-OX1Bx1l0&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_p-OX1Bx1l0&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="349"></embed></object>[/YT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (20. Oktober 2008)

Moin, Moin,

wollte nur Danke sagen für den schönen Tour gestern 
War "nur" 2 etchten Bergen und 

*"a specialty from Southern Germany, made by boiling small lumps of dough made from flour and eggs"*

hmm, hört sich lecker an 

By the way, habe eben die Proktektoren bestellt, die gibts bei Chainreactioncycles im Angebot im moment für 56 ink. versand 

Bis Samstag oder sonntag

Love and kisses

Pete


----------



## kneesliding (20. Oktober 2008)

he he,

Dont you just love Family Guy


----------



## kawilli (20. Oktober 2008)

wollte nur mal kurz anmerken bin aus dem Krankenhaus raus und OP ist gut gelaufen Biken ist aber die nächste Zeit tabu. Zumindest hab ich jetzt beim Metalldetektor am Flughafen auch meinen spaß. Hier ein paar Bildchen zur allgemeinen BELUSTIGUNG:


----------



## pfalz (20. Oktober 2008)

> dont You Just Love Family Guy



*yeah!!*


----------



## atomica (20. Oktober 2008)

kasi, so ein post zur abendessens-zeit....mmmhhhh
gute besserung!!!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. Oktober 2008)

Sodale die Bilder von unserer Samstagstour mit Aju sind eingestellt. Hab sie aber nicht bearbeitet, also machts selbst


----------



## Zelle (20. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön Wolf Mann! Wie bearbeitet man eigentlich verwackelte Bilder und macht scharfe draus?  

Bin auf die Bilder von Romarius gespannt ... mach mal hin!


----------



## Romarius (20. Oktober 2008)

@wolfman: fauler sack. die strafe lautet 100hm mich das näcshte mal hochschieben! 

btw: wenn an den pics nix gemacht ist scheint mir der autom. weissabglich und sättigung ganz nett zu sein. ich muss da immer nachdrehen. (ein grund warum ich immer in raw knipse)


----------



## Levty (20. Oktober 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> (ein grund warum ich immer in raw knipse)


Mit welchem Prog. bearbeitest du die Bilder dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (20. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Mit welchem Prog. bearbeitest du die Bilder dann?



Im EXIF-Bereich steht Photoshop CS2...


----------



## Levty (20. Oktober 2008)

CS2 suckt derbe... und das 7er unterstütz kein *.raw


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hey ihr Fotofreaks. Wollte gestern mal die Bilder der Treppe mit Biker als Ebene übereinander legen. (@Zelle kein dummer Spruch jetzt  ) Klappte nicht. Weiß einer wie das exakt geht. Zur Verfügung steht Photoshop 7, PSP oder Gimb.
@Romarius. Hab meinen Weißabgleich immer auf +0,3 und die Farbsättigung einen Strich höher eingestellt. War mir auch zu nervig jedes Bild zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Zelle (21. Oktober 2008)

Dummer Spruch ... von mir? 

Bei theGIM*P* kannst Du in der Menüleister auf "neue Ebene" und da fügst Du dann das nächste Bild ein. Hilftreich ist es, wenn Du mit "Strg+L" oder unter Dialoge die "Ebenen-Übersicht" anzeigen lässt.


----------



## Romarius (21. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Im EXIF-Bereich steht Photoshop CS2...


nehm ich eher zum verkleinern oder beschneiden. farben pass ich im "raw shooter essential" an. ist das vorgängerprogramm von dem was jetzt glaube in ps verwendet wird. gibts bzw gabs kostenlos bis es adobe aufgekauft hat. gibts immer noch zum donwload (kostenlos), man muss aber bissle tricksen ums zum laufen zu bringen.

mein cs2 öffnet manchmal auch die raw's keine ahnung wie und warum es das kann. vielleicht hats manchmal einfach lust auf ein bisschen abwechslung 

@lev: find eigentlich keinen großen unterschied zw cs2 und cs3. ausser vielleicht diese nette sachen mit den autom. panoramaen... (bzw mehr hab ich noch net rausgefunden)


edith sagt: fotos online.

mein absolutes lieblingsbild (hihihi)







der nebel hat das knipsen nicht grad einfacher gemacht.
naja, das hier find ich denn doch ganz nett:






wenn wer n bild in gross will, grad kurz melden. (ich hab nur nen 14er monitor, kann sein dass es bei euch recht klein erscheint)


----------



## Zelle (21. Oktober 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> mein absolutes lieblingsbild (hihihi)


Danke ... finde ich auch ganz *toll*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Oktober 2008)

Meins auch. War doch fahrbar


----------



## Zelle (21. Oktober 2008)

Dein Fahrrad ist da aber auch komisch mit Dir runtergefahren! ... bei mir war es wenigstens 100 % kontrolliert


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Dein Fahrrad ist da aber auch komisch mit Dir runtergefahren! ... bei mir war es wenigstens 100 % kontrolliert




Das war meine Route die du da runter bist.  War auch ganz schön steinig.  So ähnlich wie bei einem Rodeo.


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2008)

Das Fahrrad zu schieben ist wie klettern mit Seil... pff.


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Oktober 2008)

Uffbasse, Lev - die Bewertungen werden schon schlechter...


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2008)

War das gegen jemanden von euch gerichtet?
Ihr Haarsucher in den Suppen...


----------



## Zelle (21. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> War das gegen jemanden von euch gerichtet?


Ist doch egal  ... schlecht bewerten können wir immer  _wobei ich schon einiger 5er an euch verteilt habe und so manch andere fand ich gar nicht gut_


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> _wobei ich schon einiger 5er an euch verteilt habe und so manch andere fand ich gar nicht gut_


Das ist doch nenneswerter Support, der sich auszahlen wird - denke da sollten paar Dosen Red Bull über bleiben


----------



## Romarius (21. Oktober 2008)

müsst ihr das gesöff denn auch selbst trinken ?
sind denn wenigstens mischgetränke erlaubt ?


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2008)

Neee... müssen nicht. Wir haben ja "nur" die Dosen, mit denen können wir die Mitfahrgelegenheit uns erkaufen.

Aber was in die Tasche stecken werd ich mir auf jedenfall.
Und Wodka trinkt man pur, wenn du darauf hinaus willst...

Und wieso bist DU noch nicht angemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe unseren bunten Freund von Samstag wiedergefunden ... der mit den bunten Klamotten:


----------



## eL (21. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad zu schieben ist wie klettern mit Seil... pff.




also sehr vernünftig!!

in manchen situationen


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2008)

eL schrieb:


> also sehr vernünftig!!
> 
> in manchen situationen


Spaßfaktor *10^(-6)


----------



## eL (21. Oktober 2008)

auch du wirst weiser mein junger padawan.


----------



## Levty (21. Oktober 2008)

eL schrieb:


> auch du wirst weiser mein junger padawan.


Im Punkto Klettern, musst du mich nicht belehren denke ich


----------



## eL (21. Oktober 2008)

ich red vom rattfahn oder sin mer hier im affenkletterforum


----------



## Zelle (22. Oktober 2008)

eL schrieb:


> ... oder sin mer hier im affenkletterforum



Gibt es überhaupt so große Affen, dass es sich lohn auf sie raufzuklettern?


----------



## THBiker (22. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt so große Affen, dass es sich lohn auf sie raufzuklettern?



der vielleicht


----------



## Romarius (22. Oktober 2008)

klettern is nur was für leute die in der waagerechten so ihre probleme haben.

edith: der hier hat gefehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (22. Oktober 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> klettern is nur was für leute die in der waagerechten so ihre probleme haben.


----------



## Romarius (22. Oktober 2008)

finde wir sollten uns wieder den ersten dingen des lebens zuwenden:


----------



## Flugrost (23. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder Offtopic:


*Alles Gute zGBtach dem Strandinator!*


----------



## Levty (23. Oktober 2008)

Wo bist du mein Nooordlischt... 
Grlücklichen Brutzeltag und so.

Und Armin, unsere Verabredung mit der Stange und der Doppelten müssen wir wieder herausschieben, muss "verreisen"... 

Cheers.


----------



## Zelle (23. Oktober 2008)

*Alles Gute Strandi!*


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Oktober 2008)

*Happy Birthday, Strandi!*  
...dass manche von uns im Wendy-Forum abhängen wusste ich ja,
aber dass du im Gärtnerforum aktiv bist war mir neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (23. Oktober 2008)

von mir auch


----------



## kneesliding (23. Oktober 2008)

Tcha, auch von mir....


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2008)

Jo Strandy, auch von mir alles gute 












alla.


----------



## atomica (23. Oktober 2008)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche. Hast du wenigstens zum Geburtstag von deiner Bank ein Paar Puts geschenkt bekommen


----------



## THBiker (23. Oktober 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute alter Ex-Schwede


----------



## Bumble (23. Oktober 2008)

*Hui, grade noch rechtzeitig:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Strandi 

Alter Sack kann ich bei dir ja nicht schreiben, eher junger Hüpfer *


----------



## Zelle (24. Oktober 2008)

*Moin!*

Es ist schon fast wieder Wochenende  



















 usw.


----------



## kneesliding (24. Oktober 2008)

Whoopppeeeeeeeee

FREITAG 

Morgen ist Samstag, Englisches Wetter, und Biken ist angesagt


----------



## Homer Simpson (24. Oktober 2008)

wer von euch ist denn am WE wo biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawilli (24. Oktober 2008)

So Jungs und Mädels ich präsentiere mein neu gepulvertes und noch immer so altes und heißgeliebtes FREAK. So schön sauber und glänzend kommen wir nie wieder zusammen. Ich hab so lange drauf gewartet und jetzt kann ich es noch nicht einmal fahren, so ein Bockmist. Trotzdem ich wünsche allen WE Ridern heiße Trails und trockenes Wetter. Bis die Tage. Kamikasi

PS. bitte nicht sabbern


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Oktober 2008)

@ Zelle: Wieso fast? Ich hab WE seit gestern 12 Uhr 


Ich war übrigens heute beim Röntgen. Sieht sehr gut aus  Hab vom Doc leichte Belastungsfreigabe. Bis ich wieder *rock*en kann dauert natürlich *n*och etwas, aber *roll*en darf ich wenigstens wieder


----------



## old school (24. Oktober 2008)

@kneesliding
wenn sich bis morgenfrüh nix in richtung haardt ergibt fahr ich leinbachtal, hochstraße, schwarzsohl, elmstein, berghochundrunter etc.
meine hausrunde so änlich wie ich dir letzten sonntag erzählt habe
gib mit doch bis 9.30 bescheid
könnte dann bis 11.00 hochspeyer jugendherberge sein


----------



## Romarius (25. Oktober 2008)

viel schbass an die weekend-warriors.
werde euch wohl erst nächstes we wieder belästigen... 

http://de.rofl.to/the-secretary


----------



## donnersberger (25. Oktober 2008)

war ne prima Tour, danke Zimbo 
Ein toller Tag, super Wetter (leichter Sonnenbrand im Race-Face), leckerster Kirsch-Streusel und Kirsch-Sahne-Kuchen, klasse Bersch-Nunner-und-Nuff-Fahrer-Gang, luschdigge Sprüche   äääfach schäää


----------



## Romarius (26. Oktober 2008)

der hier hat leichte ähnlichkeiten mit einem gewissen herrn hier...ein bisschen macht mir das angst 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hqBiFQ9KgSg


bikeaction vom feinsten:
http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-38669.html


----------



## Zelle (26. Oktober 2008)

Mir macht Angst was für Videos Du Dir anguckst


----------



## Romarius (26. Oktober 2008)

"arbeitest" du sonntags abends neuerdings ?


----------



## Zelle (26. Oktober 2008)

Immer wenn mir danach ist ... derzeit aber vom "Home-Office"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (26. Oktober 2008)

*War heute jemand am Hochberg ? da war alles so frisch durchpflügt 

Falls ja, danke fürs Trail-Warmfahren 


*


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi Bumble - gerngeschehen 
...nächstes Mal werd ich drauf achten, wer da pflügt - das soll ja nicht so sein!


----------



## Bumble (27. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hi Bumble - gerngeschehen
> ...nächstes Mal werd ich drauf achten, wer da pflügt - das soll ja nicht so sein!



*Ups, ne war ja auch nur, hmm sagen wir mal: etwas aufgelockert 

Wenn das neue Radl fertig ist häng ich mich mal wieder an euch ran, also geniesst noch die Zeit ohne mich. *


----------



## Franz/K3 (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Trails am Hochberg waren nicht durchgepflügt, es zeigten sich nur die Spuren vom stetigen Wheelspinn. Das Motto von gestern lautete auch die Sonntagstour kann man sicher auch am Vormittag abarbeiten!


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Oktober 2008)

...na Franz, nur so schaffen wir's ohne Konditionsverlust durch den Winter.
Und ich hatte fast den ganzen Nachmittag zur freien Verfügung...


----------



## Quente (27. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich hatte fast den ganzen Nachmittag zur freien Verfügung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Couch sieht sogar fast genau so aus wie meine...beobachtest du mich etwa?


----------



## Zelle (27. Oktober 2008)




----------



## guru39 (27. Oktober 2008)

ät Zällä,
ist nicht bald wieder Wochenende


----------



## Zelle (27. Oktober 2008)

Ne, leider ist erst morgen ist bald wieder Wochenende ... so will es das Safozimbo!


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Oktober 2008)




----------



## strandi (27. Oktober 2008)

moin lieber spämmer 
vielen dank für die glückwünsche! hatte frei und damenbesuch...daher erst heute die reaktion 
fette grüsse vom strandinator


----------



## Zelle (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich konnte das nicht mit ansehen, auch wenn es nur Duff ist ... für Zimbo gut genug


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte meinen Kopf weiter oben im Bild erwartet...
Wenn ich so viel Zeit hätte wie du, hätte ich's schon selbst so präpariert.


----------



## Zelle (27. Oktober 2008)

... ich weiß was Du meinst ... mom ...


----------



## Zelle (27. Oktober 2008)

ohne Worte (außer diese zwei (und die))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (27. Oktober 2008)

... ja - genau so, Zelle!


----------



## Zelle (27. Oktober 2008)




----------



## donnersberger (27. Oktober 2008)




----------



## kneesliding (27. Oktober 2008)

So,

wollte mich für die 2000000000hm am Samstag bedanken 
Kann jetzt weider ein wenig aufrecht gehen 

Und ich freue mich das es bald weider Samstag ist 

Pete


----------



## iTom (27. Oktober 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So,
> 
> wollte mich für die 2000000000hµm am Samstag bedanken
> Kann jetzt weider ein wenig aufrecht gehen
> ...



Wegen 2000000000hµm so rumpiensen


----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)

Endlich dienstag  
Bald ist Wochenende


----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)

... es rückt immer näher!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. Oktober 2008)

Zelle du gibts mir echt zu denken. Heute, 01:18. Ich glaub wir tauschen mal unsere Arbeitgeber


----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)

Gerne ... aber warum willst Du nachts um 01:18 Uhr noch auf der Arbeit sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. Oktober 2008)

Weil ich dir 02:10 anbieten könnte.


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Oktober 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wegen 2000000000hµm so rumpiensen


LOOOOOOL! You make my day! 

Bin übernächstes Wochenende (7.11.-9.11.) wohl auch wieder für 3 Tage in der Pfalz. Falls das Wetter passt habe ich auch mei Radel dabei und hätte auch Lust auf diverse tausende von hµm...


----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Weil ich dir 02:10 anbieten könnte.



 denkst Du ich muss auf die Streckbank und mit einen Bart wachsen lassen, oder merkt das keiner? Also Du kannst hier so antreten, sollten blöde Fragen kommen: *paaranhals*!


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Oktober 2008)

Ähm... gehts nur mir so... oder war das eben kein Deutsch von Zelle?


----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)

mir geht es oft so


----------



## kneesliding (28. Oktober 2008)

ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen das sein Französisch auch hervorragend ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (28. Oktober 2008)

Es wird viel geschrieben vor allem hier


----------



## Bumble (28. Oktober 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Bin übernächstes Wochenende (7.11.-9.11.) wohl auch wieder für 3 Tage in der Pfalz.



*Dachte du scheust den weiten Weg ? 

Ich hab an allen drei Tagen frei *


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Oktober 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Dachte du scheust den weiten Weg ?
> 
> Ich hab an allen drei Tagen frei *


Jup,.. tue ich im Grunde auch. Deswegen will ich mir den Freitag frei nehmen um dem schlimmsten Verkehr zu entgehen. Außerdem habe ich eine kleine "Schleichroute" um Stuttgart empfehlon bekommen.  So nen ganzen Monat ohne zuhause gewesen zu sein?! Das geht irgendwie nicht... 

Wegen Radelfahren schnacken wir dann noch mal die Tage. Freitags muss ich nämlich eventuell morgens an die Uni nach KL.


----------



## iTom (28. Oktober 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ähm... gehts nur mir so... oder war das eben kein Deutsch von Zelle?



Doch, doch, ist so ähnlich wie "Kanackdeutsch" nennt sich nur Zelldeutsch


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> denkst Du ich muss auf die Streckbank und mit einen Bart wachsen lassen, oder merkt das keiner?


Geht durch, muss nur jemand da sein der wichtig aussieht, oder sich wichtig machen kann und mit im Auto sitzt



Zelle schrieb:


> Also Du kannst hier so antreten, sollten blöde Fragen kommen: *paaranhals*!


 Dat kann isch.


----------



## Zelle (29. Oktober 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Geht durch, muss nur jemand da sein der wichtig aussieht, oder sich wichtig machen kann und mit im Auto sitzt


Ich kann sitzen! 



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Dat kann isch.


Perfekt ... dann ab morgen! Aber nur Jobs, nicht die sonstigen Verpflichtungen. Nicht dass Du meinen Drachen noch total verhätschelst, so ohne paaranhals und so


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

*Moin Fred!*


----------



## Bogie (30. Oktober 2008)

Moin Heinz!

Bald ist ..................................rischdiiiiiiiiiiiiisch: Wochenende!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)




----------



## kneesliding (30. Oktober 2008)

So mädels,

wohin geht die Reise am WE ???
p.s. TGIAF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (30. Oktober 2008)

Im Zweifelsfalle samstags immer um zehn in Gimmeldingen...

TGIAF ????


----------



## kneesliding (30. Oktober 2008)

TGIAF = *T*hank *G*od *I*ts *A*lmost *F*riday

.


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Oktober 2008)

Aaaah - you mean *T*hank *B*eer *I*t's *A*lmost *F*riday


----------



## kneesliding (30. Oktober 2008)

oder auch 

*T*hank *B*oobs *I*ts *A*lmost *F*riday


----------



## iTom (30. Oktober 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> oder auch
> 
> *T*hank *B*oobs *I*ts *A*lmost *F*riday



Biertitten


----------



## Homer Simpson (30. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfalle samstags immer um zehn in Gimmeldingen...
> 
> TGIAF ????



Hi,

wo in Gimmeldingen trefft ihr euch denn genau?


----------



## Franz/K3 (30. Oktober 2008)

Am Sportplatz in Gimmeldingen!


----------



## Zelle (30. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist Gimmeldingen?


----------



## kneesliding (30. Oktober 2008)

In der Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (30. Oktober 2008)

Gimmeldingen liegt doch in der SüdPfalz, also bei Landau an der Isar, oder???? 

Wollt ihr nicht auch Sonntag in Gimmeldingen starten? Samstag will ich nochmal nach Wildbad.


----------



## eL (30. Oktober 2008)

pfalz?

welcher planet???


----------



## iTom (30. Oktober 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Gimmeldingen liegt doch in der SüdPfalz, also bei Landau an der Isar, oder????
> 
> Wollt ihr nicht auch Sonntag in Gimmeldingen starten? Samstag will ich nochmal nach Wildbad.



Samstags ist wohl Badetag?


----------



## kneesliding (30. Oktober 2008)

Badetag?

NO WAY !!!
Wir müssen nur "Rain Rain go away come back another" singen und es wird alles gut.

Oder auch die Regenjacke einpacken


----------



## old school (30. Oktober 2008)

Hat der immernoch nicht genug. Ich dachte wir hätten den Inselaffen schon letztes WE kaputtgespielt
Keep on Running!


----------



## eL (31. Oktober 2008)

aha verstehe..

der regenplanet    na mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (31. Oktober 2008)

old school schrieb:


> Hat der immernoch nicht genug. Ich dachte wir hätten den Inselaffen schon letztes WE kaputtgespielt
> Keep on Running!




Tcha, No Brain No Pain.....


----------



## Deleted 48198 (31. Oktober 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Samstag will ich nochmal nach Wildbad.



Liegt doch ganz in der Nähe, quasi ein Vorort. Das Leben ist einfach zu hart, da muss man Prioriäten setzen.


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Oktober 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Liegt doch ganz in der Nähe, quasi ein Vorort. Das Leben ist einfach zu hart, da muss man Prioriäten setzen.


Ja... Wildbad ist jetzt wirklich näher als Gimmeldingen! 
Aber ich bin Samstag jetzt doch in Gimmeldingen! Freu mich auf euch alle! Ich bring natürlich meine Nadja mit zum spielen.


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist Gimmeldingen?


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Oktober 2008)

links hinterm Berg.


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2008)

Danke!


----------



## kneesliding (31. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2008)

Und wann nochmal?


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Oktober 2008)

@Zelle:



Lass das - du bist doch eh nicht dabei...


@Rest:
Samstag - 10:00 Uhr - Gimmeldingen am Spochtplatz
Sonntag - 10:00 Uhr - weißnochnichwo...


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2008)

Musst ja nicht gleich haun!







Ich bin dieses Wochenende hier, ob, wann, wie, womit, etc. ich bike, hängt aber noch von vielen fu<ktoren ab. Tendiere eher zu Sonntag, wegen der Wettergötter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (31. Oktober 2008)

Yes I shoot her with my raigun when she comes,
yeah I shoot her with my raigun when she comes...

Dann komm halt am Sonntag mit - ich warte noch auf eine Antwort,
dann geb ich bekannt, wo ich starten werde.

...I'll be blasting all the humans in the world,
I'll be blasting all the humans in the world, in the world!


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2008)

Wo denn?


----------



## kneesliding (31. Oktober 2008)

@Zimbo

du muss noch ein wenig dran arbeiten bis das Song ein hit wird....
Und wie gesagt,

dont give up the day job just yet...


----------



## donnersberger (31. Oktober 2008)

du, ich denke Zelle will auch noch wissen *was * am Sonntag gemacht wird und ob er seine Gitarre oder seine Tupperware-Sammlung oder seine Flex mitbringen soll, aber er traut sich nicht zu fragen.. gell Zell?


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Oktober 2008)

Den Song hat Bender schon groß raus gebracht...
Und der Zelle soll sein Schlagzeug mitbringen, dann hab ich Gitarre und Verstärker dabei


----------



## kneesliding (31. Oktober 2008)

OK,

dann bringe ich mein Triangle mit


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2008)

Kein Problem ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Aber was Du mit der Gitarre vor hast? 

Vielleicht:





Muss man das Bild erklären, oder (er)kennt man den Film?


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Oktober 2008)

Auf meiner alten Gitarre steht "this machine kills fascists"...

@Pete:
Du warst für den Gesang eingeplant - bei Punkrock kommt ein britischer Akzent erst richtig gut!
...und singen muss man auch nicht wirklich können 



PS:
nen Schlagzeuger such ich übrigens wirklich...immer noch


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann leider kein Schlagzeug spielen, auch sonst bin ich vollkommen Talentfrei. Ich würde aber den machen, der sich immer blöd verkleidet, Fahnen und Fackeln schwenkt und ab und zu mal Oi! Oi! oder sowas ins Mikro brüllt (z. B. die spanische Ska-Bank Ska-P hat so jemanden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (31. Oktober 2008)

Und das geile ist, du brauchst dich kein Stückchen zu verstellen...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (31. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> sonst bin ich vollkommen Talentfrei.


Da hast du gute Chancen bei jeder Bank als Manager unter zu kommen. Leider ist dein Gehalt nach der neuen Bundestagsregelung lediglich auf max.500000 begrenzt.


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Oktober 2008)

...oder in die Politik gehen...ich hab gehört, beim Kriminalamt sind auch noch Stellen frei 

PS:
Das mit dem Punkrock war nur für Zelle, wenn der nicht mit macht,
dann will ich etwas anspruchsvollere Musick machen


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich freu mich auf Samstag... 10.15 Uhr in Gimmeldingen euch alle wieder zu treffen!


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich dachte, du würdest lieber am Sonntag dabei sein?
10:15 Uhr kann's passieren, dass du uns schon suchen musst


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und das geile ist, du brauchst dich kein Stückchen zu verstellen...


Das stimmt ... ich kann einfach so wie ich bin auf die Bühne: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da hast du gute Chancen bei jeder Bank als Manager unter zu kommen. Leider ist dein Gehalt nach der neuen Bundestagsregelung lediglich auf max.500000 begrenzt.


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich bereit wäre mich finanziell so einzuschränken ... aber den Rest kann ich dann ja über schwarze Kassen und Steuerhinterziehung wieder reinbringen.



el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...oder in die Politik gehen...ich hab gehört, beim Kriminalamt sind auch noch Stellen frei
> 
> PS:
> Das mit dem Punkrock war nur für Zelle, wenn der nicht mit macht,
> dann will ich etwas anspruchsvollere Musick machen


Politik und Kriminalamt ... eigentlich wollte ich mich in die Richtung entwickeln dass ich *mehr *zu tun habe 

Also ein bisschen Punkrock getrommel kriege ich bestimmt hin. Schlagzeug? Hm ... ein paar lehre Eimer, einer Kuhglocke und für den Bass eine Regentonne sollte reichen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (31. Oktober 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich kann leider kein Schlagzeug spielen,



ich glaub das muss man für diese Musik auch nicht können ...ich glaub da mußt du nur saufen und können


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du würdest lieber am Sonntag dabei sein?
> 10:15 Uhr kann's passieren, dass du uns schon suchen musst


Ach komm, 10.15 Uhr kommst du doch erst mit deinem Auto um die Ecke! *fg*
Und ich hab mich jetzt für Samstag PW und Sonntag Wildbad entschieden. 
Wenn ich ertst in den Bikepark fahr und dann Tour fahre wird das böse ab dem zweiten Berg.


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Oktober 2008)

Tom meldet sich nicht, also leg ich jetzt mal fest:
morgen immer noch um zehn in Gimmeldingen,
Sonntag auch um zehn im Kaltenbrunner Tal...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (31. Oktober 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ach komm, 10.15 Uhr kommst du doch erst mit deinem Auto um die Ecke! *fg*


Man merkt, dass du eine zeitlang nicht mitgefahren bist. Das Wort Pünktlichkeit ist für Zimbo *KEIN *Fremdwort mehr. Also take off und gib Gas.


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Oktober 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass du eine zeitlang nicht mitgefahren bist. Das Wort Pünktlichkeit ist für Zimbo *KEIN *Fremdwort mehr. Also take off und gib Gas.


Hat irgend wer alle seine Uhren 15 Minuten zurtück gestellt, oder wie? 
Dann bin ich halt pünktlich!


----------



## kneesliding (31. Oktober 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Auf meiner alten Gitarre steht "this machine kills fascists"...
> 
> @Pete:
> Du warst für den Gesang eingeplant - bei Punkrock kommt ein britischer Akzent erst richtig gut!
> ...



Wenn du einer suchts, ich kenn jemand der in der nähe Neustadt wohnt, und der ist gut.
der ist leider ein Italiener, aber was solls, hauptsache die haben ein schurbartt und sehen aus deren mama's


----------



## strandi (31. Oktober 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da hast du gute Chancen bei jeder Bank als Manager unter zu kommen. Leider ist dein Gehalt nach der neuen Bundestagsregelung lediglich auf max.500000 begrenzt.



bitte keine vorurteile


----------



## Zelle (31. Oktober 2008)

Vorurteile, hier im Forum?


----------



## face-to-ground (31. Oktober 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Wenn du einer suchts, ich kenn jemand der in der nähe Neustadt wohnt, und der ist gut.
> der ist *leider* ein Italiener, aber was solls, hauptsache die haben ein schurbartt und sehen aus deren mama's


was heißt hier leider?


----------



## Romarius (31. Oktober 2008)

wünsch euch mal wieder viel schbass. bin noch leicht angeschlagen und schon fix und alle wenn ich 5 treppen lauf (ohne rad  )...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (31. Oktober 2008)

kaldebrunner dahl?

meinst du an dem springbrunne? bei dieser wg?


----------



## aju (1. November 2008)

hier zwei Bilder von heute:








Nachdem wir uns am Weinbiet gerade verpasst haben, sind wir mit leichten Materialverlusten an einem Pedal auch noch sicher bei den Autos angekommen....


----------



## biker-didi (2. November 2008)

Danke Zimbo für die super Tour am Samstag.


----------



## Zelle (2. November 2008)

und auch für die Sonntagstour!  Ich hätte vorher nicht gedacht, dass das Niveau noch weit sinken kann, was den verbalen Auswurf angeht, aber es geht (und das in mehreren Hinsichten)


----------



## Levty (2. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> aber es geht (und das in mehreren Hinsichten)


Habt ihr wieder Mädels dabei gehabt?


----------



## der-tick.de (2. November 2008)

Klar...

Aber am besten sind die neuen Ausreden warum man so spät oben ankommt....

Übrigens wieder zwei geile Touren!


----------



## Zelle (2. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Klar...
> 
> Aber am besten sind die neuen Ausreden warum man so spät oben ankommt....
> 
> Übrigens wieder zwei geile Touren!



Stimmt ... die mit dem fehlendem Blut im Kopf oder?


----------



## Eike. (2. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Habt ihr wieder Mädels dabei gehabt?



Mal mehr mal weniger


----------



## Levty (2. November 2008)

Und Claus war dann die Pußy, so wie der sich an die Männer ranschmeißt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (2. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> und auch für die Sonntagstour!  Ich hätte vorher nicht gedacht, dass das Niveau noch weit sinken kann, was den verbalen Auswurf angeht, aber es geht (und das in mehreren Hinsichten)



dito

Dolle Dur 

Einige waren ja heute auf der Keschdesuche... Ist das überhaupt noch die Zeit dafür, sind jetzt nicht die Pilze dran


----------



## zena (2. November 2008)

von meiner seite auch "mille grazie" für die letztendlich gelungene tour
ich wäre noch liebendgerne die letzten meter mitgerollt um noch bei flüssigem treibstoff mitzuspamenaber es war bei uns "familientag" 
vielmals sorry für den zwischenfallwird nicht mehr vorkommen (vorher werde ich einen "spam-resistenz-test" machen mit den gästen)...ich hab euch ALLE sehr lieb

GRÜßE an die herren: tobsn, optimizer, houschter für das unvorhergesehene date an der kalmit

`n schäner oowend noch
10a


----------



## dave (2. November 2008)

Wir haben die Tage übrigens auch fleißig AWP-Punkte gesammelt. Sind dafür sogar extra nach Finale Ligure gefahren!


----------



## zena (2. November 2008)

hammergeildas nenn ich sicherheit im haushalt, das hält jedem erdbeben stand 
klasse inszinierung, stylische posen und lockere athmosphäre


----------



## der-tick.de (2. November 2008)

@Lev: Du verstöhst gegen Urheberrecht. Das Album ist bei MeinVZ extra nur für Freunde sichtbar! Also bitte nimms wieder raus. Übrigens gibts wensentlich geilere Bilder in meinen Alben, die mich viel mehr in die Ecke "Schwul" stecken... 

@Dave: Cooles Bild. Stell ich gleich ins Mad Max! 

@Zelle: Die beste Ausrede fürs spät oben ankommen war: "Konnte nicht so schnell fahren, musste noch masturbieren"


----------



## iTom (2. November 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Wir haben die Tage übrigens auch fleißig AWP-Punkte gesammelt. Sind dafür sogar extra nach Finale Ligure gefahren!



Vollautomatische Bügelmaschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (2. November 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder von heute:


----------



## Houschter (2. November 2008)

> GRÜßE an die herren: tobsn, optimizer, houschter für das unvorhergesehene date an der kalmit



Grüße zurück! Wären ja gerne auf ein Schwätzchen geblieben, aber bei dem Betrieb und der Hitze in der Hütte.....

Sind dann ins Klausental, da war's ne ganze Spur gemütlicher und entspannter.


----------



## eL (2. November 2008)

Werte reisegesellschafft das war heute wieder ganz großes entertainment. dank an die regie. die maske. den beleuchter (der sack hat sich verpisst bevor wir fertig hatten). die kameraführung. das catering. und zuletzt auch den 2 statistinnen.

irgendwann muss das material aber auch mal geschnitten und nachvertont werden.

beste grüße eL


----------



## Optimizer (3. November 2008)

zena schrieb:


> GRÜßE an die herren: tobsn, optimizer, houschter für das unvorhergesehene date an der kalmit



Von mir auch zurück.... konnte ich endlich mal die ganze AWP-Brut kennenlernen (auch wenn ich jetzt schon nicht mehr weiß, wer wer ist...).

Grüße aus der Randzone in die Ostzone....


----------



## kneesliding (3. November 2008)

Moin männers 

Tcha, danke für Samstag, und die wenig HM 
Dank ernährungs umstellung könnt ich endlich mithalten 
Ausser das es verdammt rütchig (?? richtig buchstabiert?? ) war, nicht die ernärhung gel 

Wollte auch am Sonntag mit, habe aber eine erkältung 

Aber auf jeden falls am kommenden WE bin ich weider dabei 

Natürlich mit neuen Englischen witze 

Pete


----------



## Zelle (3. November 2008)

zena schrieb:


> [...]vielmals sorry für den zwischenfall*wird nicht mehr vorkommen* (...)



Schade, ich mag zwischenfälle  Vor allem wenn es kurz davor ist das El die Augen ausgekratzt werden  ... danach kann er sich dann ja immer noch einen r. h.


----------



## Optimizer (3. November 2008)

Ich glaube, dass passt hier gut rein....

Böse Zungen behaupten, Tobsn hätte sich von Marin abgewandt und fährt jetzt Giant....


----------



## Houschter (3. November 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten, Tobsn hätte sich von Marin abgewandt und fährt jetzt Giant....



Das ist mir auch schon zu Ohren gekommen!

Die sollen bei Sprüngen nicht so seltsame Geräusche machen.


----------



## Optimizer (3. November 2008)

Ich hab sogar ein Beweisfoto:


----------



## Zelle (3. November 2008)

Sieht schön wendig aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (3. November 2008)

ja und man kann besser unter tiefhängenden Bäumen drunter durchfahren


----------



## kneesliding (3. November 2008)

Und sogar vor den Schulhof rumposen


----------



## iTom (3. November 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar ein Beweisfoto:



Würd ich mal gerne sehen wollen, wenn mit dem Ding die Wolfsburg "befahren" wird.


----------



## iTom (3. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Schade, ich mag zwischenfälle  Vor allem wenn es kurz davor ist das El die Augen ausgekratzt werden  ... danach kann er sich dann ja immer noch einen r. h.



meinst Du "unter olen"?

Vorsicht: "Verluste zu verzeichnen" ist sexistisch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. November 2008)

Bei dem geilen Schutzblech fehlen Tobsn nur noch die Lycrahosen.


----------



## Houschter (3. November 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar ein Beweisfoto:



Ich auch, nur leider etwas unscharf, zu sehen im Album!


----------



## zena (3. November 2008)

nach 2 gläsern südafrikaner=375ml rotwein kann ich über die gestrige konfrontation mit dem anderen geschlecht herzlichst lachen
jungs nix für ungut ihr wart klasse und anderst hatte ich`s auch nicht erwartetdie tourstrategie ist aufgegangen, beim catering an der hütte müssen wir noch arbeiten (entweder wir bestellen vor oder es muss einer gaaanz schnell höchprügeln und futter vorreservieren)
das giant von tobsn ist hammergeilkommt suuuupi an bei den chicks und macht endlich eine entspannte körperhaltung
@pete: pack noch paar britische-witze ein fürs nächste mal, bitte mit untertitel für die pfälzer-aboriginies

küschen 
10a


----------



## eL (3. November 2008)

zum augenauskratzen gehören immer noch 2 ;-) und solange ich noch rattfahren kann wird es immer ein gesunden sicherheitsabstand geben. 
Ganz nebenbei möcht ich hier mal anmerken das es für den ersten berg schon recht flott hoch ging. Wer war denn vorneweg geflogen? ;-)


----------



## Zelle (3. November 2008)

eL schrieb:


> zum augenauskratzen gehören immer noch 2 ;-) und solange ich noch rattfahren kann wird es immer ein gesunden sicherheitsabstand geben.
> Ganz nebenbei möcht ich hier mal anmerken das es für den ersten berg schon recht flott hoch ging. Wer war denn vorneweg geflogen? ;-)



Klar, ich hätte Dich natürlich festgehalten ... deine sexistischen Sprüche finde ich echt schlmm, die bringen mich kleinen Jesus zum weinen.

Flott ging es nur den letzten Berg hoch, den Königsberg. Runter auch, oftmals unfreiwillig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (3. November 2008)

und ich sach noch faaah nich
war der beleuchter auch schon wech als du da runtergepurzelt bist?


----------



## Zelle (3. November 2008)

Der Beleuchter war noch da, er wollte gehen, aber dann gab's paaranhals und dann ist er noch geblieben. War auch vor euch wieder am Parkplatz.


----------



## Bogie (3. November 2008)

Hallo 10A,

was ist denn "küschen"?????

Ist das wenn die Frau in der Kü(s)che arbeitet??


----------



## eL (4. November 2008)

jaja  flink wie ein windhund
hart wie marmelade
zäh wie himbeergele


----------



## Zelle (4. November 2008)

Deine Mutter kann keine Marmelade machen!


----------



## eL (4. November 2008)

nein leider nicht mehr.
dabei war die immer so lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (4. November 2008)

Muss aber sehr hart gewesen sein ...


----------



## Levty (4. November 2008)

eL schrieb:


> nein leider nicht mehr.
> dabei war die immer so lecker


Die Mutter?


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2008)

nicht lustig!


----------



## Levty (4. November 2008)

http://www.nichtlustig.de/main.html
?


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> ?



Ich gehe jetzt mal von mir aus. Meine Mutter hat auch leckere Marmelade gemacht, seit 14Jahren kann sie das nicht mehr, weil sie Tot ist! Das könnte in EL´s fall auch so sein, also, nicht lustig!

Aber ich gehe ja auch von mir aus 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (4. November 2008)

Du hebst das Niveau zu sehr 


Bla


----------



## eL (4. November 2008)

27


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2008)

43


----------



## Zelle (5. November 2008)

Fast Wochenende ...


----------



## iTom (5. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Fast Wochenende ...



Nicht fast Wochenende, ich habe heute Wochenende

und gegen Ende der Woche nochmal Eines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (5. November 2008)

Ich auch so gut wie ... ab 13 Uhr _Dienstreise _in die Heimat. Dafür aber auch nur Deichdownhill am Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Deichdownhill am Wochenende


Respekt wie du es so lange dort oben aushalten konntest. War am Mo und Di dort oben. Mit einem guten Fernglas kannst du ja bis England schauen. Da fährst du ja 1 Woche um 500Hm zu erfahren


----------



## Zelle (5. November 2008)

Ich find's da noch immer schön. Nur zum Mountainbiken ist es eben nicht die beste Gegend. Dass man soweit gucken kann hat vorteile, Du siehst zum Beispiel schon am Dienstag wer Dich Freitag besuchen kommt und kannst entsprechend reagieren.


----------



## kneesliding (5. November 2008)

Moin,

kurze frage, wer von euch hat die Muddy Mary's drauf?
Wie sind die von fahren her?


----------



## iTom (5. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich auch so gut wie ... ab 13 Uhr _Dienstreise _in die Heimat. Dafür aber auch nur Deichdownhill am Wochenende



Deichdownhill?

Fahr doch rüber nach Dover, da kannste nen Neckarjump machen


----------



## Zelle (5. November 2008)

Auch in Bremerhaven gibt es anspruchsvolle und nahezu unfahrbare Freeride-Trial-Strecken ...

weils so schön ist zum x-ten mal


----------



## Franz/K3 (5. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kurze frage, wer von euch hat die Muddy Mary's drauf?
> Wie sind die von fahren her?



Wolfgang fährt den Reifen als 2.5er auf dem Vorderrad. Am Wochenende kannst Du aber auch die Alternative von Maxxis (Swampthing) sehen!


----------



## iTom (5. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Auch in Bremerhaven gibt es anspruchsvolle und nahezu unfahrbare Freeride-Trial-Strecken ...
> 
> weils so schön ist zum x-ten mal
> ...



Jetzt hab ich das schon zum x-ten mal anschauen müssen


----------



## kneesliding (5. November 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Wolfgang fährt den Reifen als 2.5er auf dem Vorderrad. Am Wochenende kannst Du aber auch die Alternative von Maxxis (Swampthing) sehen!



Stimmt das wollte ich auch fragen,

ob die Maxxis Swampthing gut sind, finde die Fat Alberts jetzt ein bisschen "slippery when wet" Hmm, Bon Jovi oder ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (5. November 2008)

So Mädels, schönes Wochenende


----------



## el Zimbo (5. November 2008)

Gruß an Moe!


----------



## Bogie (5. November 2008)

Hallo Pete,

ja, ich hab den MM vorne drauf (in 2,5). Der Reifen hat sehr gute Traktion auch bei Nässe. Nachteile: hoher Rollwiderstand und in 2,5 definitiv zu breit (2,35 reicht völlig aus).


----------



## kneesliding (5. November 2008)

Hi,

und im vergleich zu Maxxis Swampthing wie sind die?


----------



## Franz/K3 (5. November 2008)

Auf jeden fall viel schmäler!

Was aber tatsächlich bei uns besser funktioniert muss sich noch zeigen. Aju schwört auf jeden Fall auf die Swamthing.


----------



## Bogie (5. November 2008)

Hi Pete,
weiß ich nicht, da ich die Swanpthing noch nicht hatte. Die Maxxis sollen aber nach sehr vielen Aussagen sehr gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (5. November 2008)

derzeit würd ich aber auf jeden fall mal schwalbes in der drahtversion kaufen. wegen deren produktionsfehler mit austausch 2für1 dürften die jetzt massenweise auf den gebrauchtmarkt/ebay kommen. schätze so 2 zum preis von 1...


----------



## Levty (5. November 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> derzeit würd ich aber auf jeden fall mal schwalbes in der drahtversion kaufen.


Zweck? Nicht umsonst wurden die zurückgerufen!


----------



## face-to-ground (5. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Zweck? Nicht umsonst wurden die zurückgerufen!



vermutlich tauchen nicht die defekten in der bucht auf, sondern die umgetauschten - so würde das ganze sogar in ein gewisses logisches schema passen...


----------



## eL (5. November 2008)

pete  2,5er schluffen auf dein Stereo? neeeee oder?


----------



## Bumble (5. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> und im vergleich zu Maxxis Swampthing wie sind die?



Swampthing ist ein guter Reifen für ALLES, als Alljahresreifen die beste Wahl für meinen Geschmack.
In der Single Ply Version eher mal Durchschläge mit wenig Luft in der Downhill-Version halt eher schwer (1100gr. bei 2.5)
Rollwiderstand find ich auch okay.
Baut übrigens in 2.5 recht schmal, sollte in dein Radel reinpassen.

Den Minion DH Front Super Tacky in 2.5 hab ich grade vorne drauf und kann jetzt verstehn warum den so viele fahren 
1.5 Bar und Grip ohne Ende, sogar bei Rotzwetter  aber halt 1220gr.


----------



## zena (5. November 2008)

hey pete,
ich hab die muddy marys in 2,35 drauf, jedoch nur vorne. als hinterradreifen nutzen sie sich schnell ab weil sie sehr weich sind. als führungsreifen vorne finde ich sie gut (2,35 reicht locker für unsere berge) wegen der weichen gummimischung sind sie recht griffig selbst bei nassen steinen. auf flutschi-wurzeln kannst sie vergessen, aber wohl jeden anderen reifen auch. am gardasee(schroffes gestein) haben sich 2-3 seitestollen abgelöst an den marrys, ansonsten ist es ein guter schlechtwetterreifen.
hinten würde ich evtl. einen 2,4er fat albert montieren. 
lg
10a


----------



## kneesliding (5. November 2008)

Hi,

angeblich passt der FA 2.5 bei mir rein, und die Maxxis sind angeblich ein bisschen schmaller.

Ich glaube ich bestell mir 2 Swampthing's in 2,35.

Aber single oder Dual ply?? 
Die single weigen 730g und die dual um die 1100g plus Schlauch.


----------



## mtb_nico (5. November 2008)

Würde single nehmen...

Habe auch noch 4 MM in 2.35 zu hause. In TC und GG. Werde die diesen Winter mal testen und dann kann ich berichten.


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2008)

Ich fahre im Moment die Rubber Queen von Conti und muss sagen, bin begeistert


----------



## Levty (5. November 2008)

Ich würde dual nehmen... bist ja nicht ganz leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (5. November 2008)

Nur mal so... Schwalbe hat seit beginn des Al Migtys Probleme mit der DH Karkasse. Das haben die all die Jahre noch nicht hin bekommen. Immer wieder gab es Chargen in denen die Karkasse aufriss. Ich habe selbst nur einmal einen Al Mighty gekauft. seit dem fahre ich regelmäßig Ersatzreifen runter. 
Die mit der Freeridekarkasse haben in der letzten Zeit immer wieder mal Probleme mit den Seitenstollen, die Fallen einfach aus. 

Gibt immer 2 für 1 wenn du die einschickst, schon seit 2005. 

*Nu zum eigentlichen:* Der Gripp vom Muddy Mary ist besser als der Big Betty (Gleiche Gummimischung vorausgesetzt), im vergleich zum Fat Albert brauchen wir garnicht drüber reden. Gerade die selbstreinigung vom MM ist wesentlich besser als beim BB und damit der Gripp bei Schlam. Der Gripp von den Maxxis ist ein wenig höher, dafür ist der Grenzbereich bei Maxxis extrem klein. Also kontrolliertes driften ist extrem schwer. 
Soweit meine Meinung. Ach so... Rollwiederstand hab ich eigentlich keinen Unterschied gemerkt zwischen Big Betty und Muddy Mary (Selbe Breite, selbe Gummimischung). Aber ich hab schon öffters gehört das der MM schwerer rollen soll. Naja... 

Aber um alles wieder zu entwerten, ich fahr gerade vorne nen Fat Albert und hinten einen Big Betty GG. Aber versprochen so komm ich nicht zum nächsten AWP treffen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich würde dual nehmen... bist ja nicht ganz leicht.



Das tut dem Pete jetzt aber auch etwas weh


----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)

Tcha,

das ligt wohl an mein "one eyed trouser snake"


----------



## el Zimbo (6. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> "one eyed trouser snake"


----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)

Moin,

wo kann man Reifen schnell kaufen? 
Online shop Tips oder Shops in raum KL, MA, MZ, ???

Danke


----------



## OZM (6. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ... vorne nen Fat Albert und hinten einen Big Betty GG ...



is das ein Trick den ich noch nicht kenn oder aus irgendeiner Not heraus geboren?

OZM


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

Bezeichnen wir es als Not... Der Fat Albert muss endlich weg... Ist aber ein Front Only... Den hinten fahren würde ständiges Flicken bedeuten. 
Und der BigBetty ist so weit runter das er nicht mehr vorne geht. Aber hinten taugt der noch. Seit dem sind meine Uphill Skillls gewaltig gewachsen.


----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)

I HATE SHOPPING !!!!

es ist nicht einfach Reifen zu bestellen 
Wollte eigentlich die Tubeless, alle haben nur mit Tube und die sind wahrscheinlich zu schwer......


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> I HATE SHOPPING !!!!
> 
> es ist nicht einfach Reifen zu bestellen
> Wollte eigentlich die Tubeless, alle haben nur mit Tube und die sind wahrscheinlich zu schwer......


Bei Maxxis und Schwalbe lohnt sich Tubeless nicht wirklich. Da wiegt Tubeless immer rund 200g mehr. Und wenn du Michelin C4 Schläche nimmst, die wiegen gerade mal 130g, dann fährst du leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> I HATE SHOPPING !!!!
> ......


Du solltest ein wenig an der Akzeptanz der weiblichen Seite in Dir arbeiten. Dann wird das besser .


----------



## el Zimbo (6. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Bei Maxxis und Schwalbe lohnt sich Tubeless nicht wirklich. Da wiegt Tubeless immer rund 200g mehr. Und wenn du Michelin C4 Schläche nimmst, die wiegen gerade mal 130g, dann fährst du leichter.



...also die Maxxis DH-Schlappen in tubeless die ich mal hatte,
waren genau so schwer wie die normale Drahtversion.
Allerdings kostet so ein Teil über 50 Euro 

tubeless sucks ... steel is real ... 
...und es geht auch im Winter mit normalen Reifen (ging früher ja auch)


----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)

Oh well,

back to the drawing board....
Und wenn ich welche bestelle, dann nur mit Tube....

Bis WE,

Love and no kisses 

Peter.

p.s The internet is for porn...


----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)

Quote of the century....

*Grab your dick and double click, PORN PORN PORN.
*


----------



## THBiker (6. November 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> ...und es geht auch im Winter mit normalen Reifen (ging früher ja auch)



gehen tut alles  man ist ja auch früher 1,8er reifen gefahren....je schlammiger desto dünnere Reifen 

Ich bevorzuge inzwischen trotzdem den Swampthing ab Herbst bis Frühjahr...und zwar 1ply in 2.35

getestet habe ich:
Minions Dh 2.5. 1ply...war ok...nur meine letzten Reifen waren wohl Montagsreifen und ich hatte ständig Platten

und 2.5 2ply (zu schwer zum touren und nicht nötig)

und 2.35 1ply in 42a ...da war mir der Rollwiderstand definitiv zu hoch 

Intense Edge und Dh mit Dual Compound....im trockenen geiler Reifen...im Winter macht er nicht so Spaß

Maxxis Advantage
mit dem kam ich gar nicht klar....weder Pannensicherheit, noch Grip

Schwalbe NNs ...naja ich sag mal wenn man mal schnell ne CC Runde drehen will, bzw es trocken ist, sind die zu gebrauchen

fat Albert...da Kenn ich nur die ganz alten und die waren eigentlich nur auf meinem Hardtail sinnvoll...wie die neuen sind kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## old school (6. November 2008)

Ja ja bald is wieder WE.
Ich werde mich mal für die nächsten 1-2 WE verabschieden. Hab mir letzten So die Hand verstaucht. Ist mittllerweile nur noch halb so dick wie ein Fußball und türkisfarben.
Mein Tip: Vorsicht bei nassen Holzbrücken. Da hilft auch kein SwampThing oder Gooey Gluey.
@ pete: Ja es ist die rechte Hand und ich bin Rechtshänder.

cuonthetrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)

Hoffentlich bist du Verheiratet, sonst kommt es zum EXPLOSION !!!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (6. November 2008)

Also die 42er Mischung in 2ply - 2,5" fahr ich vorne - allerdings den High Roller.
Hinten natürlich die 60er Mischung in 2,35" (schon wegen der Kettenstreben), auch 2ply.
Damit kann Mann gut touren...

Ich denke, Pete wird auch mit der Einfachkarkasse glücklich,
aber wegen seiner Größe und der einäugigen Hosenschlange könnte das bei niedrigem Luftdruck zu gelegentlichen Durchschlägen führen.


@OldSchool: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Bumble (6. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> angeblich passt der FA 2.5 bei mir rein, und die Maxxis sind angeblich ein bisschen schmaller.
> 
> ...



Da du nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht bist, müsstest du die Single Ply mit extrem viel Luft fahren und von dem guten Grip wäre nicht mehr viel übrig.
Wenn dann nimm den Dual Ply und vorne die Super Tacky Mischung.


----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)

Wie wärs mit die hier ???

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=2;product=5487;pid=104;menuid1=2;menuid2=103;ID=81ee418f6eb3f0c6d3124e3ba0dcad69

in der Freeride version. 2.35 vorne und Hintern.
Sind die Muddy Marys.


----------



## Bumble (6. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Bei Maxxis und Schwalbe lohnt sich Tubeless nicht wirklich. Da wiegt Tubeless immer rund 200g mehr. Und wenn du Michelin C4 Schläche nimmst, die wiegen gerade mal 130g, dann fährst du leichter.



Falsch, der Maxxis Minion DH Rear in 60èrMischung ist in Tubeless 100gramm leichter als die Schlauchversion.

Hab ich selbst nachgewogen


----------



## el Zimbo (6. November 2008)

...nachwiegen gilt net!!!
Nur die Herstellerangaben sind vergleichbar,
leider aber auch sehr unzuverlässig...


----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)

So,

me again 

Die Muddy Mary's sind fast ausverkauft, bekomme nur einmal 2,5 und einmal 2.35.

Passt auch oder?
Wird den 2.5'er vorne und den 2,35 Hinten machen.

Pete "The one eyed trouser snake"


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2008)

Ich habe noch MM in 2,35 CC und TC daheim im Keller, kann ich dir vertickern 

alla donn.


----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)

Was heisst CC und TC??
TC= Triple compound ??
CC= No idea


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> Falsch, der Maxxis Minion DH Rear in 60èrMischung ist in Tubeless 100gramm leichter als die Schlauchversion.
> 
> Hab ich selbst nachgewogen


Und der eine 1Ply und der andere 2Ply...
Oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (6. November 2008)

Normalerweise heißt das *C*ross *C*ountry


----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)

Ja, Normalerweise, aber Muddy Mary's in Cross Country ???

Oder meint er GG ??
GG = Gooey Gluey


----------



## THBiker (6. November 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Damit kann Mann gut touren...
> !



Gut ist Definitionssache  es geht sicherlich und ich hatte es lange auch gemacht, als ich noch die Sau hatte, aber inzwischen seh ich keinen Sinn mehr bei dem Mehrgewicht das man mitschleppt gegenüber der Pannensicherheit.

@Bumble
100g sind noch innerhalb der Toleranz


----------



## el Zimbo (6. November 2008)

...frag mal den Bogie - der hat ne Muddy Mary gekauft, die unter 1000g wiegen sollte.
Als er sie gewogen hat waren's 1150g oder so, also fast 200g mehr.
Da hätte er auch die Maxxis Doppelkarkasse nehmen können...


----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)

Das hört sich an wie die Muddy Mary DH reifen, die wigen um die 1200g.
Die Freeride varianten wiegen zwischen 850 und 960g.

Pete


----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)




----------



## THBiker (6. November 2008)

also meine Maxxis 1ply wogen glaub ich um die 850g und die Intense aktuella uch so 870g...das finde ich noch ok!


----------



## Don Stefano (6. November 2008)

Es gibt Leute, denen ist sowas grad egal - mir nicht.

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich bei meiner letzten Pfalzausfahrt das Tempo (bergauf) nicht halten konnte.


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Was heisst CC und TC??
> TC= Triple compound ??



 100points



kneesliding schrieb:


> Oder meint er GG ??
> GG = Gooey Gluey



 100points




kneesliding schrieb:


> Das hört sich an wie die Muddy Mary DH reifen, die wigen um die 1200g.
> Die Freeride varianten wiegen zwischen 850 und 960g.
> 
> Pete



Meine sind die Leichten, die DH Variante gibt es im Moment nicht, Rückrufaktion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (6. November 2008)

Na wenn man regelmäßig mit schweren Reifen fährt gewöhnt man sich daran...
Ich glaube ich sollte mir mal leichtere Reifen zulegen, dann mach ich den schlankeren Kollegen bergauf noch mehr Konkurrenz 

@Pete:
Leider hab ich hier im Büro keinen Ton, weiß also nicht wo genau
in dem Sketch die einäugige Schlange vorkommt.
Aber heute liegen 4 DVD's für mich in der Packstation - rate mal welche


----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)

Confessions of a Mountainbike rider part 1 bis 4 ??


----------



## el Zimbo (6. November 2008)

No - try again...
Nudge, nudge, wink, wink. Know what I mean?


----------



## Franz/K3 (6. November 2008)

Ich sehe dem Wechsel auf die Swanthing Bereifung erwartungsvoll entgegen!  Trotz mehr Gewicht an der ungünstigsten Stelle im System Bike/Biker.
Wie immer im Leben ist es natürlich eine Sache der Abwägung. Aber um den Spaß an unseren AWP´Tours zu erhalten brauche ich auf jeden Fall mehr Grip. Besonders die Abfahrten Armbanduhrenweg, Zigeunerfels und Königsberg vom letzten Wochenende haben gezeigt, dass es ein wirklich hohes Verletzungsriko besteht bei allem was am Down Hill Spaß macht. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall nicht auf schwierige Treppenabfahrten verzichten und den Speed aus flowigen Trials nehmen. 
Das der Preis für mehr Grip in Form einer mangelhaften Up Hill Performance zu hoch sein könnte befürchte ich nicht so sehr. Zu einem fahren wir ja jetzt diese gemütlichen Kurzausfahrten was mehr Kraftreserven je Anstieg bedeutet und somit der Trainingseffekt erhalten bleibt, zum Anderen wird es sich sicher die Waage halten, ob ich mit mehr Gewicht am Rad aber niedrigem Luftdruck und viel Gripp den Trial hochtrete, oder immer wieder mit durchdrehendem Rad an Absätzen und Wurzeln hängen bleibe. Das kostet auf Dauer noch mehr Kraft und frustriert.


----------



## Bumble (6. November 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...nachwiegen gilt net!!!
> Nur die Herstellerangaben sind vergleichbar,
> leider aber auch sehr unzuverlässig...



Genau, Maxxis hat da Streuungen bis zu 170gramm drin.
Hatte mal nen Advantage 2.4 Drahtversion, der wog statt den angegebenen 810gr. direkt mal 980gr.

Deshalb bestell ich meine Reifen bei:

www.silberfische.net

da kann ich mir extra leichte Teile aussuchen


----------



## Bumble (6. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und der eine 1Ply und der andere 2Ply...
> Oder wie?



Nöö 

- Maxxis Minion R 26x2,50, DHD60, 60aMP -> 1208g, Ø 1249g, min. 1208g
- Maxxis Minion R 26x2,50, DHUST27, 60aMP -> 1124g, Ø 1194g, min 1124g

Hat mir der Stefan von www.silberfische.net auf meinen Wunsch hin rausgesucht.

Unglaublich was da bei Maxxis gewichtsmäßig für Streuungen drin sind.

Okay 100gr. sind es jetzt nicht ganz aber selbst der leichteste Schlauchreifen kommt nicht an den 1124gr. UST ran den ich mir geordert habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer Simpson (6. November 2008)

Hi,

wenn wir schonmal bei reifen sind: denk ihr es wäre sinnvoll an das Acid Big Bettys zu bauen, denn die smart sams habe doch ein bisschen zu wenig grip. gibsts die big bettys auch noch on anderen größen als 2.4"? könnte ich da eigentlich meine schläuche (schwalbe av13) weiterbenutzen oder sind die zu schmal, sollen zwar bis 2.5 gehen aber ich weiß nict so recht...

PS: fahrt ihr am Samstag wieder in gimmeldingen?


----------



## Bumble (6. November 2008)

*Ich hab noch Swampthings in 1ply (60èr und 42èr Mischung) und auch in 2ply (42èr Mischung) hier rumliegen.

Wenn den jemand bei der nächsten Tour (werd mich jetzt mal wieder an euch dranheften) probefahren möchte um sich ne eigne Meinung zu machen einfach Bescheid geben ich bring die Teile gerne mal für nen Proberitt mit.

@Zimbo:  Was steht übrigens am Samstag an ???  Wäre eventuell mit Nico zusammen am Start falls ihr uns mitnehmt und euch die doppelte Ladung geistigen Dünnpfiff antun wollt *


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

Also der schlauch geht ganz sicher. 
Ob  der BB Aber durch deinen Rahmen passt, würde ich erstmal ausprobieren. Den gibts nur in 2,35" und 2,5". Und bei Schwalbe ist das weit aus breiter als bei Maxxis bei selber Zollangabe! 
Kannst ja einfach kurz das Hinterrad mit jemanden am Wochenende tauschen...


----------



## Franz/K3 (6. November 2008)

> ...wäre eventuell mit Nico zusammen am Start falls ihr uns mitnehmt und euch die doppelte Ladung geistigen Dünnpfiff antun wollt



Sorry Bumble, 
nicht übertreiben, denn bereits das Niveau vom letzten Sonntag werdet Ihr nicht erreichen können!


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

Franz, das Niveau war Samstag garnicht mehr existent... Sonntag war das ja schon fast unter auf Hochtouren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da du nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht bist, müsstest du die Single Ply mit extrem viel Luft fahren und von dem guten Grip wäre nicht mehr viel übrig.


Alternativ kann man auch Schwalbe DH Schläuche fahren, hab ich ne ganze Weile so praktiziert und es ging gut (nur 1 Durchschlag, der aber auch echt heftig war). Die sind vom Gewicht her auch trotzdem noch im Rahmen.




kneesliding schrieb:


> in der Freeride version. 2.35 vorne und Hintern.
> Sind die Muddy Marys.


Fahre ich seit einigen Monaten (vorne GG, hinten TC) und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Beste Kombi, die ich bisher gefahren bin!




Homer Simpson schrieb:


> gibsts die big bettys auch noch on anderen größen als 2.4"? könnte ich da eigentlich meine schläuche (schwalbe av13) weiterbenutzen oder sind die zu schmal, sollen zwar bis 2.5 gehen aber ich weiß nict so recht...


Nein und ja  Die Bettys gibts nur in 2.4 und nicht wie der Herr Tick behauptet in 2.35 und 2.5, was z. B. bei der Mary zutrifft. Und was die Schläuche angeht, da kenn ich jemanden, der die sogar dauerhaft mit den X-Light fährt...


----------



## Bumble (6. November 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Sorry Bumble,
> nicht übertreiben, denn bereits das Niveau vom letzten Sonntag werdet Ihr nicht erreichen können!



*Sicher ?

Du hast mich noch nicht in Höchstform erlebt 
*


----------



## Bumble (6. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Alternativ kann man auch Schwalbe DH Schläuche fahren, hab ich ne ganze Weile so praktiziert und es ging gut (nur 1 Durchschlag, der aber auch echt heftig war). Die sind vom Gewicht her auch trotzdem noch im Rahmen.



*Da halt ich nicht so viel von.

Dann lieber nen ordentlichen 2ply Reifen und nen 90 gramm Condomi-Schlauch 

1ply mit wenig Luft fahren sich wegen der dünnen Karkasse irgendwie labbriger als 2ply mit wenig Luft.*


----------



## iTom (6. November 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Sorry Bumble,
> nicht übertreiben, denn bereits das Niveau vom letzten Sonntag werdet Ihr nicht erreichen können!


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nein und ja  Die Bettys gibts nur in 2.4 und nicht wie der Herr Tick behauptet in 2.35 und 2.5, was z. B. bei der Mary zutrifft. Und was die Schläuche angeht, da kenn ich jemanden, der die sogar dauerhaft mit den X-Light fährt...


Sorry... da hat ich mal nicht richtig hingeschaut...
http://ww.schwalbe.de/ger/de/fahrra...ereich=5&tn_mainPoint=Fahrrad&tn_subPoint=MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (6. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Das hört sich an wie die Muddy Mary DH reifen, die wigen um die 1200g.
> Die Freeride varianten wiegen zwischen 850 und 960g.
> 
> Pete



dann muß meine Waage futsch sein.





Greez OZM


----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)

Tcha, das sind aber die 2.5 und nicht die 2,35.......
und ohne gummiband, wahrscheinlich korrekt


----------



## kneesliding (6. November 2008)

Wo hast du die her?


----------



## Homer Simpson (6. November 2008)

hab gerade mal ausgemesses: ich habe bei den 2.1" Smart Sams noch 8-9mm Platz zum rahmen auf beiden seiten und der Unterschied von 2.1"zu 2,4" sind 7,62mm also 3.81mm auf beiden Seiten, also müsste das theoretisch passen


----------



## der-tick.de (6. November 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> hab gerade mal ausgemesses: ich habe bei den 2.1" Smart Sams noch 8-9mm Platz zum rahmen auf beiden seiten und der Unterschied von 2.1"zu 2,4" sind 7,62mm also 3.81mm auf beiden Seiten, also müsste das theoretisch passen


Das ist aber Arg theoretisch. Dann müsste auch ein 2,5er Minion genauso breit sein wie ein 2,5er Muddy Mary. Aber der 2.5er Minion ist schmaler als der 2,35er Muddy Mary. 
Also wirklich verläßlich sind die Werte nicht. Ich würde es am WE einfach ausprobieren. 
Außerdem würde ich mal schauen ob nicht der Umwerfer plötzlich im Weg wäre.


----------



## Tobsn (7. November 2008)

Maxxis empfiehlt die 42aST und 40aSR Mischungen nicht für den Winter und verweist auf die 60a, die nicht das Kälteproblem der anderen Mischungen hat. 
Da es die 40aSR ja nicht mehr gibt, bei den 3C-DH-Modellen aber auch 42aST und 40aSR verwendet wird, gilt dies natürlich auch für die 3C-Modelle.

MAXXIS" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
MAXXIS schrieb:
			
		

> Optimal arbeiten die Rennmischungen bei Temperaturen über 10°C (42aST) bzw. 15°C (40aSR).





silberfische schrieb:


> Aber bitte vorsichtig testen! Mich hat es mit einem 42a Larsen im Winter bei -10° auf trockenem Asphalt geschmissen, weil mir der vordere Reifen in der Kurve weg gerutscht ist. Die 42aST Mischung war da hart wie Glas.


----------



## kneesliding (7. November 2008)

Moin,

ich habe nicht gedacht so ein Reaktion auszulösen wegen ein einfacheren Reifen frage 

Wenn ihr alle bei der Arbeit so fleisig sind, dann wird es nichts mit der Wirtschaftsflaute


----------



## Bogie (7. November 2008)

Reifenfrage ..... Einfach.............

Deswegen wurden schon Kriege geführt


----------



## der-tick.de (7. November 2008)

Oh... Eher um die Frage ob Ketten oder Reifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-didi (7. November 2008)

@zimbo und co wo und wann gehts am Sonntag los?
Das Wetter soll ja nicht so berühmt werden.


----------



## Don Stefano (7. November 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Ich sehe ...
> 
> 
> blablabla
> ...



Der Meinung kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Zumindest in 2.5 ist ein MM GG Overkill für die Pussy Trails im PW, auch die von dir genannten. Da der Swampthing ein ähnliches Kaliber ist, gilt die Aussage auch für diesen. In 2.35 könnte er allerdings eine Alternative zum BB sein. Fürs HT bin ich noch am Schwanken, ob ich mir nen new FA oder den MM 2,35 holen werde, tendiere aber momentan zum FA. Der hat auch 2.4 und gibt's in der weichen Mischung mit Snakeskin.

@kneesliding: Bitte hör nicht auf den Tick. In Reifenfragen gibt er hier nicht sonderlich viel Kompetenz zum Besten.


----------



## el Zimbo (7. November 2008)

So wie das Wetter halte ich mich wegen Sonntag bedeckt,
wenn überhaupt, dann drehe ich eine spontane Runde als Lone Ranger...


----------



## der-tick.de (7. November 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> @kneesliding: Bitte hör nicht auf den Tick. In Reifenfragen gibt er hier nicht sonderlich viel Kompetenz zum Besten.


Ich hab eine spezielle Meinung die sicher nicht vielen Hilft. Lassen wir das mal lieber so stehen. 
Aber ich habe zu vielem eine sehr spezielle Meinung.


----------



## Romarius (7. November 2008)

wie schauts denn morgen aus... ? schwanke noch zw. pw und oberrheintal... (da komm ich nämlich nurnoch bis jahresende kostenlos hin... und das wäre dann ja kein "free-ride" mehr  )


----------



## Bumble (7. November 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> So wie das Wetter halte ich mich wegen Sonntag bedeckt,
> wenn überhaupt, dann drehe ich eine spontane Runde als Lone Ranger...



*Das beantwortet aber noch nicht meine Frage wegen Samstag *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. November 2008)

Maikammer außer in den letzten 10 Std. hat sich was gravierendes geändert. Bis morsche.


----------



## Bumble (7. November 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Maikammer außer in den letzten 10 Std. hat sich was gravierendes geändert. Bis morsche.



*Startzeit ? Wieviel Berge ?  Sorry dass ich heute so nervig bin, würd aber schon gerne mal wieder mitfahren *


----------



## han (7. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Startzeit ? Wieviel Berge ?  Sorry dass ich heute so nervig bin, würd aber schon gerne mal wieder mitfahren *



Ich tipp mal 10 Uhr und min. 3-4 berge. Man(n) kann aber immer nach jedem Berg aussteigen 

Nein, bin leider am SA nicht dabei..muss Fremdschaffe


----------



## kneesliding (7. November 2008)

So mädels,

reifen und neuen Bremsscheibe sind montiert aber mit welche drück soll ich fahren?
Und ja, ich habe wie nach jeden tour mein Rad gepuzt


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. November 2008)

10h Maikammer. Wenn die übliche Tour gefahren wird liegen wir um die 1000hm. Bist du auch schon mitgefahren. 
@ Pete. Wenn ich dir mein Bike heute noch vorbeibringe wird das dann auch so schön geputzt  Die Reifen kannst du mit 1,4-1,6 Bar fahren.


----------



## kneesliding (7. November 2008)

Hmm, 

7 pro rad? 

Mein neuen ich AG idee


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> 7 pro rad?
> 
> Mein neuen ich AG idee



Ist das inkl. Mwst?


----------



## kneesliding (7. November 2008)

Mit Rechnung und Merchensteuer 23.
Ohne, 7.

Pete


----------



## iTom (7. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Startzeit ? Wieviel Berge ?  Sorry dass ich heute so nervig bin, würd aber schon gerne mal wieder mitfahren *



Ich dachte immer im PW gibt es nur Hügel...


----------



## Romarius (7. November 2008)

wie lange brauch ich denn vom Bahnhof Maikammer-Kirrweiler zum Treffpunkt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer Simpson (7. November 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> wie lange brauch ich denn vom Bahnhof Maikammer-Kirrweiler zum Treffpunkt ?



wo ist der Treffpunkt überhaupt?


----------



## dave (7. November 2008)

Den Treffpunkt findest Du hier. Und da werde ich mich dann auch mal morgen um 10 Uhr einfinden!


----------



## Don Stefano (7. November 2008)

Wo ist nochmal der Treffpunkt?




Und wann?


----------



## iTom (7. November 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wo ist nochmal der Treffpunkt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann zwar nicht, aber es ist NICHT Gimmeldingen!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. November 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> wie lange brauch ich denn vom Bahnhof Maikammer-Kirrweiler zum Treffpunkt ?


Ca.10-15 Min. Machst dann aber schon etwa 150hm


----------



## zena (7. November 2008)

ich bin dann auch da streut dann schon mal jemand für mich rosenblüten? das haben mädels gerne beim einrollen
soll ich das grüne röckchen anziehen oder lieber die neuen shorts?
...ich liebe klisches


----------



## mtb_nico (7. November 2008)

Astrein... bitte im Röckchen... ich glaub da gibts sogar was von Gore... 

So... werde Morgen auch um 10:00 Uhr am Stoppomat aufschlagen...
Bis dann!

nico


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Astrein... bitte im Röckchen... ich glaub da gibts sogar was von Gore...
> 
> So... werde Morgen auch um 10:00 Uhr am Stoppomat aufschlagen...
> Bis dann!
> ...


Na das kann ja luschtisch werden, jeder will hinten fahren das gibt morgen kein Stück


----------



## iTom (7. November 2008)

Verdammt, jetzt fährt 10a im Röckchen und ich kann morgen nicht mitfahren
Ich hätte dann gerne den Tourfotograph gemacht, als erstes die Kehren runter und dann den Hügel hinauf ein paar Bildchen geschossen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (7. November 2008)

Kommt Jungs, das kriegt ihr doch auch hin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-pe2dJp_Mo


----------



## eL (7. November 2008)

liegen die rosenblätter nicht schon?
iss doch herbst
mit viel fantasie ;-)


----------



## mtb_nico (7. November 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Na das kann ja luschtisch werden, jeder will hinten fahren das gibt morgen kein Stück



ich opfere mich freiwillig vorne tempo zu machen...


----------



## Bumble (7. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ich opfere mich freiwillig vorne tempo zu machen...


----------



## kneesliding (7. November 2008)

Tcha,

dann muss ich wohl im Schotten rock mitfahren....


----------



## eL (8. November 2008)

oh mein gott 
wer macht bilder für die nachwelt als abschreckung!

pete du bist doch aber kein schotte??!!

kann man an deinen neuen reifen erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (8. November 2008)

> pete du bist doch aber kein schotte



warum? wär das schlimm?


----------



## Bumble (8. November 2008)

*War sehr fein heute auch ohne letzten Berg.

Werd mich gleich mal dran machen die Gabel bissl softer abzustimmen.

Däumchen drücken dass das bei unsrer Dame nix ernsteres ist werd ich natürlich auch. 

Achja: Hab ich eigentlich schon erzählt dass ich mich auch verletzt habe ?   *


----------



## mtb_nico (8. November 2008)

hehe... eine runde mitleid fuer bumble!


----------



## Levty (8. November 2008)

So, mein "Straßen MTB" ist fertig  Heute endlich alles fertigmontiert mit schönen Eggbeatern 

Wenn ich wieder eine Cam hab, kommts Bild.
Jetzt erstmal Probefahrt - zur Kletterhalle.

Cheers.


----------



## eL (8. November 2008)

irjendwelche verluste zu verzeichnen?


----------



## Romarius (8. November 2008)

danke an die guides!







mehr sach isch zu heute mal net... 

gute besserung an unsere quotenfrau.


----------



## donnersberger (8. November 2008)

Prima Tour (incl. moonlightride), Danke!





Hi 10A, auch von mir guuuude Besserung !!!


----------



## mtb_nico (8. November 2008)

lol... nen schönen menschen entstellt nix!


----------



## Bumble (8. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> lol... nen schönen menschen entstellt nix!



Ähm, doch


----------



## Kelme (8. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> So, mein "Straßen MTB" ist fertig  ...


Sehen will! Aber unbedingt. Muss ja wissen, ob es der Diva (Nein, nicht der, die sich auf's Maul gepappt hat) gut geht.

@10a: Gute Besserung!



K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (8. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sehen will! Aber unbedingt. Muss ja wissen, ob es der Diva (Nein, nicht der, die sich auf's Maul gepappt hat) gut geht.
> 
> 
> K.


Kommt, wenn ich ne Cam auftreiben kann 

Und Mensch Zena, was hast du wieder angestellt? Wollteste dem Kasi alles nachmachen?

Cheers.


----------



## Kelme (8. November 2008)

Manchmal bin ich der tiefen Überzeugung, dass ich mir euren Fahrstil schlicht nicht leisten kann. Von wegen Familie, Hund und Haus und so (sehr spießig). Der letzte Grund ist immer meine Gesundheit und der Spaß am Rattspocht, auf den ich ungern wieder ein paar Wochen verzichten möchte.

Nee, schon klar. Lebe intensiv und sterbe jung als Held.



K.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nee, schon klar. Lebe intensiv und sterbe *ALT *als Held.K.



Irgendwann wunderst du dich was du so alles fahren kannst.


----------



## iTom (9. November 2008)

eL schrieb:


> irjendwelche verluste zu verzeichnen?



Immer diese frauenfeindlichen Äußerungen, eL Das kann so nicht weitergehen

@10a 
Gute Besserung.

Mein Motto: Hauptsache das Rad hat nix, der Rest verheilt wieder


----------



## iTom (9. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Manchmal bin ich der tiefen Überzeugung, dass ich mir euren Fahrstil schlicht nicht leisten kann. Von wegen Familie, Hund und Haus und so (sehr spießig). Der letzte Grund ist immer meine Gesundheit und der Spaß am Rattspocht, auf den ich ungern wieder ein paar Wochen verzichten möchte.
> 
> Nee, schon klar. Lebe intensiv und sterbe jung als Held.
> 
> ...



Hierfür gibt es doch Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherungen und  Risikolebensversicherung, ggf. ne ordentlich Lebensversicherung. 

[Sarkasmus]
Wenn Du es geschickt anstellst, kannst Du Deine Familie schnell zu Reichtum führen 
Mußt halt nur den richtigen Trail aussuchen, bei dem Du nicht lange leiden mußt
[/Sarkasmus]


----------



## eL (9. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Immer diese frauenfeindlichen Äußerungen, eL Das kann so nicht weitergehen
> 
> @10a
> Gute Besserung.
> ...




immer diese verleumdungen!!!

frechheit!


----------



## zena (9. November 2008)

also jetzt mal klartext...ich hab mich nicht aufs maul sondern aufs knie...in der hochbergabfahrt...weil ich einmal im leben vor dave fahren wollte. das war nicht so ne gute idee... habe eben einen klassischen fahrfehler gemacht und bin im hochsprung nach vorne abgestiegen. 
vorübergehende prognose (morgen gehts noch ins ct) innenkreuzbandabriss
wahrsch. mit op irgendwann demnächst. heißt dass ich die kommenden monate nur virtuell mitfahren kann und öfters mal auf dem rennrad unterwegs bin.
...selbstverständlich werde ich dem awp-fred spämreich treu bleiben
eure crashbunny
10a


----------



## mtb_nico (9. November 2008)

Ui... dann wünsche ich gute Besserung und vorallem das das MRT nicht noch irgendwelche Hiobsbotschaften mit sich bringt! Ich drücke die Daumen...


----------



## kneesliding (9. November 2008)

Auch von mir,

Get well soon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. November 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ...selbstverständlich werde ich dem awp-fred spämreich treu bleiben
> eure crashbunny
> 10a


... und dabei hattest du das in den letzten Wochen (sind es gar Monate?) so gut im Griff.


K.


----------



## zena (9. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und dabei hattest du das in den letzten Wochen (sind es gar Monate?) so gut im Griff.
> 
> 
> K.



da hatte ich auch die entsprechenden medikamente genommen


----------



## Kelme (9. November 2008)

Bloß nicht absetzen und in Zukunft in die Schorle bzw. die Lewwerknäpp untermischen lassen.


----------



## mtb_nico (9. November 2008)

Was ist eigentlich mit den restlichen Bilder der gestrigen Tour?


----------



## old school (9. November 2008)

@10a
... gute Besserung


----------



## dave (9. November 2008)

@Zena:
So'n Mist! Aber Du hast Dir wenigstens die richtige Jahreszeit dafür ausgesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. November 2008)

*Von mir auch Gute Besserung, bzw. Daumendrücken für die Untersuchung morgen *


----------



## Levty (10. November 2008)

Mensch... dann mal gute Besserung ans Knie und so.

Cheers.

@Armin:
Wann tauschen wir endlich? Die doppelte Bratkartoffeln wartet schon ziemlich lange...


----------



## eL (10. November 2008)

un ich dacht du bist auf den vielen rosenblütenblättern ausgeglitten 

habt ihr fotos von dem bocksprung????

wünsche einen bestmöglichen heilungsprozess


----------



## Bogie (10. November 2008)

Hallo Zena,

natürlich auch von mir alles Gute für die Untersuchung und alles was kommt! Wünsch Dir, daß Du schnell wieder gesund wirst!!

Als Trostpflaster:





Und noch eins, diesmal vom Nico:





Rest der Bilder im Album.


----------



## Romarius (10. November 2008)

gute [email protected] hier auch der tipp den ich jedem gebe mit sportverletzungen: geh zu nem spezialisten! bei knie am besten einer der die profi-fussballer in der gegend betreut! (kenne nur leider hier in mainz bzw bingen einen).


----------



## kneesliding (10. November 2008)

ich kann dir eins in HD empfehlen.
Er betreut die ganzen rugby vereinen in HD und die Olympisches stutzpunkt.

Ist in der Altenbrücke str. 

Pete


----------



## Speedbullit (10. November 2008)

cena, bloß nicht zum bäumer, aber ich denke dass weisst du. und knie ist ruck zuck wieder fit. gute genesung


----------



## Romarius (10. November 2008)

Pilter im Alpum.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/10821

wehr ains in krohs hapen will, kan mihr grat ne pen schickä.


----------



## Houschter (10. November 2008)

@10a:

Gute Besserung und beste Genesungswünsche ans Knie!


----------



## mtb_nico (10. November 2008)

Kann den Dr. Franz in KL (Lutrinaklinik) empfehlen. Nur viel Zeit mitbringen. Ich habe das letzte mal fast 5 Stunden gewartet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanta1 (10. November 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

was ist dass den !!!!!

Gemeinsames auf denn .............  Pullern


----------



## THBiker (10. November 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> cena, bloß nicht zum bäumer, aber ich denke dass weisst du. und knie ist ruck zuck wieder fit. gute genesung



Zum Bäumer im speziellen oder die gesamte Praxis?
Ich war dort ein paarmal  wurde mir von meinem Physio empfohlen 

Wen empfiehlst du  hast ja inzwischen auch sehr viel Erfahrung in Sachen Sportmedizin  (hoff dir geht´s inzwischen bissl besser)

@10a
Gute Besserung


----------



## kneesliding (10. November 2008)

fanta1 schrieb:


> was ist dass den !!!!!
> 
> Gemeinsames auf denn .............  Pullern



Das nennt sich "soggy biscuit"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soggy_biscuit


.


----------



## zena (10. November 2008)

muchas gracias für die genesungswünschekann schon mit krücken s2-treppen steigen bergab rutsch ich dann aufm popo runner. 
danke auch für die bilder.
puh heut war ein ärztemarathon...schlussendlich werde ich in der BG landen. ct kommt heute mittag dran und endgültige diagnose/prognose morgen früh. 
mal schauen
hoffentlich werde ich in zukunft nicht allzuviele AWP punkte sammeln

grüße
10a


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. November 2008)

Die Bilder vom Samstag sind eingestellt. Wer alle Bilder geschickt haben will, soll mir seine Addi zukommen lassen. Auch wer die Originalgröße möchte. Sind alle so zwischen 5-7MB.
@ Zena. Auf das du bald wieder diese Verrenkungen ohne Krücken machen kannst. Alle Gute.


----------



## face-to-ground (10. November 2008)

zena schrieb:


> muchas gracias für die genesungswünschekann schon mit krücken s2-treppen steigen bergab rutsch ich dann aufm popo runner.
> danke auch für die bilder.
> puh heut war ein ärztemarathon...schlussendlich werde ich in der BG landen. ct kommt heute mittag dran und endgültige diagnose/prognose morgen früh.
> mal schauen
> ...



für so einen fall würde ich mir das mit der BG genau überlegen. lieber zu einem ausgewiesenen sportmediziner...


----------



## Zelle (10. November 2008)

Genau, fu<k the ground hat recht, komm zu mir, ich flexe alles heile!


----------



## Levty (10. November 2008)

Mal kurz vom Thema ablenken: Wie es aussieht, muss ich kommenden Sonntag *nicht* arbeiten - fährt da wer und wo?


----------



## pfalz (10. November 2008)

> soggy biscuit



Keckswixxxen halt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (10. November 2008)

@10a,
a vun mia gude Besserung!

alla donn.


@Palz,
gugge a mo in unsa Forum.

noch ä mol alla.


----------



## kneesliding (10. November 2008)

Hi,

hier die Bilder von der Tour, bzw. Profile.

PEte


----------



## Levty (10. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Mal kurz vom Thema ablenken: Wie es aussieht, muss ich kommenden Sonntag *nicht* arbeiten - fährt da wer und wo?



Vielleicht gehts dann auch mal zur Kalmit?


----------



## pfalz (10. November 2008)

von den HD'lern sind Sonntach auch welche unterwegs in der Pfalz, Eckkopp


----------



## Levty (10. November 2008)

Wer denn? Die vom HD-Freeride?
Im Forum gehts nur um eine Abfahrt - das sind min. 2 zu wenig, wenn ich schon einen freien Tag hab!


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wer denn? Die vom HD-Freeride?
> Im Forum gehts nur um eine Abfahrt - das sind min. 2 zu wenig, wenn ich schon einen freien Tag hab!



krass Räüchtschraibfeler, alda, was gähd mit dür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. November 2008)

Die Leute von dem ( = vom) HD-Freeride e.V. ?


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2008)

billischä ausräde


----------



## Levty (10. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> billischä ausräde


Grammatik - Pußy!


----------



## eL (10. November 2008)

kann es sein das de palz geschrumpft iss?

also um es mal mit den worten eines alt erwürdigen UT Senior`s  zu sagen
"Haut mal nen paar anständige maps auf den server... mir wird ja faad"


----------



## pfalz (10. November 2008)

> Wer denn? Die vom HD-Freeride?
> Im Forum gehts nur um eine Abfahrt - das sind min. 2 zu wenig, wenn ich schon einen freien Tag hab!



Dann muschd wohl oder üwwel uff die üblische Vadäschische waade...



> Die Leute von dem ( = vom) HD-Freeride e.V. ?


..die *vum* HD, vaschdääsch, Langer?


----------



## Levty (10. November 2008)

pfalz schrieb:


> ..die *vum* HD, vaschdääsch, Langer?





Levty schrieb:


> Grammatik - Pußy!


.


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> .



,


----------



## pfalz (10. November 2008)

'


----------



## Levty (10. November 2008)

Ich nehms auch mit euch beiden auf!

:


----------



## eL (10. November 2008)

jetzt schreit hier nich so rum!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. November 2008)

Fresse, eL!


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2008)

zena schrieb:


> also jetzt mal klartext...ich hab mich nicht aufs maul sondern aufs knie...in der hochbergabfahrt...weil ich einmal im leben vor dave fahren wollte. das war nicht so ne gute idee...


Och du, ich hab mich als Dave dabei war und ich ganz hinten gefahren bin abge- und zerlegt also daran scheints nicht zu liegen... aber vielleicht hats was mit seiner bloßen Anwesenheit zu tun!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gute Besserung!! 


@ Speedbullit: Von dir hab ich in nicht allzu ferner Vergangenheit ja auch übles gehört... wie gehts DIR denn?




Romarius schrieb:


> Pilter im Alpum.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/10821


Schöhnä Pilta! Erinnert mich daran, was mir momentan fehlt  Wenigstens kann ich mittlerweile mit Guru's alter Pöscho-Möhre im Opa-Style durch Mainz shizzeln


----------



## eL (11. November 2008)

schnautze Lev


----------



## pfalz (11. November 2008)

Mau-eL


----------



## Zelle (11. November 2008)

*Wochenende*  _(bald)_


----------



## Levty (11. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Mal kurz vom Thema ablenken: Wie es aussieht, muss ich kommenden Sonntag *nicht* arbeiten - fährt da wer und wo?


blablabla
!?


----------



## kneesliding (11. November 2008)

Also,

ich bin am Sonntag auch am start, Samtag nicht, muss auf ein Burtstag feier die nachmittag stattfindet :-/


----------



## kneesliding (11. November 2008)

Speaking of which,

a technical question für euch alle,
Mit which gang fähr ihr immer up hill?

Möchte sehen why I'm so langsam, eventuell wrong gang selection ??

Love and no kisses, 

Pedro


----------



## Kelme (11. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ...
> Mit which gang fähr ihr immer up hill?
> ...Pedro


Ich fahr' immer vorne 32 und hinten 16. Ist aber nicht relevant (weil ich hab' nichts anderes).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (11. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Speaking of which,
> 
> a technical question für euch alle,
> Mit which gang fähr ihr immer up hill?
> ...


Erschter Gang (22 - 34)... Umdrehungszahl is the Magicword.


----------



## kneesliding (11. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Umdrehungszahl is the Magicword.



But, my legs are moving like the wind.....
I have the small front cog and the largest rear cog selected.
Ich denke hintern ist es 32 und vorne 44 ??

Pedro


----------



## Zelle (11. November 2008)

44 ist bei vielen 3-fach-Kurbeln das größte Kettenblatt, die-Tick ihre 22-34 Pussylösung ist schon recht gängig ... Männer haben max. 32 Zähne hinten (Ruhe Kleme)


----------



## Franz/K3 (11. November 2008)

24/32 kleiner geht im Moment nicht, aber der nächste Antriebssatz wird mit 34er Kasette sein!


----------



## Levty (11. November 2008)

20/34 ist die mir kleinste bekannte Übersetzung.


----------



## mtb_nico (11. November 2008)

MMhh... welchen Berg kommt man denn mit der Standartübersetzung in der Pfalz nicht hoch? Klärt mich mal auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (11. November 2008)

Schon mal den Eiskanal als Uphill aufs Weinbiet benutzt?


----------



## mtb_nico (11. November 2008)

Öhm... warum sollte ich das wenns auch "normale" Wege hoch gibt... Will doch eigentlich nut den Berg runter fahren... 

@Pete: Mach dir da doch kein Stress wegen der Übersetzung. Das ist ne reine Trainingssache und mit der Zeit kommt das von alleine mit dem Dampf in den Beinen!


----------



## Levty (11. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Öhm... warum sollte ich das wenns auch "normale" Wege hoch gibt... Will doch eigentlich nur den Berg runter fahren...


...eben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> die-Tick ihre 22-34 Pussylösung ist schon recht gängig ... Männer haben max. 32 Zähne hinten


...eben.



mtb_nico schrieb:


> Öhm... warum sollte ich das wenns auch "normale" Wege hoch gibt... Will doch eigentlich nut den Berg runter fahren...





Levty schrieb:


> ...eben.


...eben.


----------



## Don Stefano (11. November 2008)

Was soll diese ganze Offtopic Diskussion hier schon wieder in diesem schönen Fred?


----------



## old school (11. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Speaking of which,
> 
> 
> Möchte sehen why I'm so langsam, ...??
> ...


 
Weil du nix in den Beinen hast!


----------



## Levty (11. November 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Was soll diese ganze Offtopic Diskussion hier schon wieder in diesem schönen Fred?


Stimmt. 
*Fährt wer am Sonntag? Und wenn ja wo?!*


----------



## kneesliding (11. November 2008)

Tcha,

Als ehemalige Rugby spieler, ein paar mal Vize Meister und Pokale
kann das nicht sein, 
ich bin nicht platt oder so beim fahren, deshalb dachte ich an die übersetzung.


----------



## old school (11. November 2008)

Wenns so ist... dann hat der Tick recht. Fahr uphill einfach eine Trittfrequenz  zw. 100 und 120, dann fährts du nie hinten, Übersetzung ist dann egal.


----------



## iTom (11. November 2008)

old school schrieb:


> Wenns so ist... dann hat der Tick recht. Fahr uphill einfach eine Trittfrequenz  zw. 100 und 120, dann fährts du nie hinten, Übersetzung ist dann egal.



Oder man stellt sich vor es gibt nur noch einen Krustenbraten:







Manche haben auch immer 2 schöne Kuchenstücke vor den Augen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (11. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Speedbullit: Von dir hab ich in nicht allzu ferner Vergangenheit ja auch übles gehört... wie gehts DIR denn?



unkraut vergeht nicht, i will be back in 2009


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> unkraut vergeht nicht, i will be back in 2009


Schön zu hören! Da haben wir ja in gewisser Weise das gleiche Ziel vor Augen... denke, ich werde dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr aufs MTB zurückkehren.


----------



## Romarius (11. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Tcha,
> 
> Als ehemalige Rugby spieler, ein paar mal Vize Meister und Pokale
> kann das nicht sein,
> ich bin nicht platt oder so beim fahren, deshalb dachte ich an die übersetzung.



das hat damit recht wenig zu tun.
erstens bist du "ehemaliger" spieler.... was glaubst du wieviele ehemalige fussballspieler in deutschen fussballstadien sitzen und ihren piepmatz wenn überhaupt noch durch den spiegel sehen ? 

zweitens ist die belastung eine ganz andere. 
a) andere teile der muskeln werden beansprucht 
b) die belastung der muskeln ist eine andere. beim rugby öhnlich dem fussball mal sprinten, dann gehen. mal vollgas, mal pause in recht schnellem wechsel. beim radln hast du eine andauernde hohe muskelspannung. das sind deine muskeln schlicht noch nicht gewohnt.


was glaubst du wie ich gekotzt hab als ich das erste mal ne 1000hm tour gemacht hab (ohne vorher jemals mehr als 100m uphill gemacht zu haben) ?
ich hatte am nächsten tag keinen muskelkater, ich konnt aber einfach nicht mehr in die pedale treten nach 700hm am stück (war in der Ch). laufen ging dagegen noch.

ein intelligenter mensch hat mal gesagt: sport ist anstregend.
ein anderer hat mal gesagt:übung macht den meister.


----------



## Zelle (11. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> *Fährt wer am Sonntag? Und wenn ja wo?!*



Man merkt dass Du Student bist ... Du scheinst es mit den Wochentagen nicht mehr so auf die Reihe zu kriegen ... woher soll man denn am Dienstag schon wissen was man am Sonntag macht? Bisher steht nur fest: Bald ist Wochenende und gefahren wird bestimmt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> und gefahren wird bestimmt!


Zumindest einen fahren lassen sollte drin sein...


----------



## Zelle (11. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zumindest einen fahren lassen sollte drin sein...



Was denn sonst?


----------



## Levty (11. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Man merkt dass Du Student bist ... Du scheinst es mit den Wochentagen nicht mehr so auf die Reihe zu kriegen ... woher soll man denn am Dienstag schon wissen was man am Sonntag macht? Bisher steht nur fest: Bald ist Wochenende und gefahren wird bestimmt!


Joa, aber ich kann/muss meine Wochentage auf die Reihe bekommen, da mein "Nebejob" sehr spontan ist (und die Spontanität liegt nicht bei mir).

Wäre aber sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand *bescheid geben* würde, *was so am Sonntag und wo läuft. Danke!*
Nicht jeden Sonntag hab ich Zeit


----------



## Zelle (11. November 2008)

Ich vermute mal 10 Uhr Pfalz, ob Maikammer, Gemüseschleuder, Gimmeldingen, etc  Und dann vermutlich 3 Berge ... ich würde jedenfalls einen dritten mitfahren, wenn die "Aussteiger" nur 2 machen.


----------



## Homer Simpson (11. November 2008)

so, war heute bei Poison bikes in mayen und hab da jetzt nach probefahrt im mini bike park das furan xn bestellt. Mit kompletter SLX Ausstattung, Sun MTX Felgen, Domain 318 Gabel (ich hoffe die nehmen die U Turn, naja egal) und Avid Code Bremsen, manitou Swinger X4 Coil Dämpfer nur 1750 gekostet aber das dauert noch 2 wochen bis ich das hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (11. November 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> (ich hoffe die nehmen die U Turn, naja egal)


Nicht hoffen, anrufen und sagen!

@Zelle: Hört sich ja spaßig an. Gemüsehändler wäre für mich ideal, bis nach Gimmeldingen könnte ich vll noch finden, Maikammer ist seeeehr düster


----------



## Franz/K3 (11. November 2008)

> ...das furan xn bestellt.



Glückwunsch Lucas, dann noch feuchte Träume voller Vorfreude in den nächsten 14 Nächten!


----------



## mtb_nico (12. November 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> das hat damit recht wenig zu tun.
> erstens bist du "ehemaliger" spieler.... was glaubst du wieviele ehemalige fussballspieler in deutschen fussballstadien sitzen und ihren piepmatz wenn überhaupt noch durch den spiegel sehen ?
> 
> zweitens ist die belastung eine ganz andere.
> ...



Vom Prinzip wollte ich eigentlich noch das selbe schreiben. Du hast es mir aber abgenommen!


----------



## Franz/K3 (12. November 2008)

@Nico und Romarius
Ihr habt ja vom AWP-Mauntonbaiking und Sportwissenschaften Ã¼berhaut keine Ahnung!

Pete kann seiner leichten XT Kurbegarnitur nicht das Drehmoment eines im englischen Rugby gestÃ¤hlten Hochleistungs-Sportler-Buddy zumuten. Kettenriss, verzogener Hinterradbau, abbrechende Pedale â¦., die Folgen sind unabsehbar. Dann doch besser ins Leere treten und der Gruppe hinterher hecheln!


----------



## Homer Simpson (12. November 2008)

so nochmal angerufen und die U-Turn isses jetzt. Und Lucas wir mit K geschrieben und von rädern hab ich nicht so oft Träume


----------



## mtb_nico (12. November 2008)

Achso... unter diesem Blickwinkel habe ich das noch nie betrachtet... Aber ehrlich gesagt macht das wirklich Sinn... Um das Drehmoment an der Kurbel zu senken um das Material zu schonen besteht nur die Möglichkeit die Übersetzung zu verkürzen und gleichzeitig die Drehzahl zu erhöhen! 

P.S.: Ich kann auch gerne mal ne Zeichnung von machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (12. November 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> so nochmal angerufen und die U-Turn isses jetzt. Und Lucas wir mit K geschrieben und von rädern hab ich nicht so oft Träume



Kucas?


----------



## kneesliding (12. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Achso... unter diesem Blickwinkel habe ich das noch nie betrachtet... Aber ehrlich gesagt macht das wirklich Sinn... Um das Drehmoment an der Kurbel zu senken um das Material zu schonen besteht nur die Möglichkeit die Übersetzung zu verkürzen und gleichzeitig die Drehzahl zu erhöhen!
> 
> P.S.: Ich kann auch gerne mal ne Zeichnung von machen!



Ja bitte


----------



## Homer Simpson (12. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Kucas?



röschtösch


----------



## iTom (12. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Achso... unter diesem Blickwinkel habe ich das noch nie betrachtet... Aber ehrlich gesagt macht das wirklich Sinn... Um das Drehmoment an der Kurbel zu senken um das Material zu schonen besteht nur die Möglichkeit die Übersetzung zu verkürzen und gleichzeitig die Drehzahl zu erhöhen!
> 
> P.S.: Ich kann auch gerne mal ne Zeichnung von machen!



Hier eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe, Drehmoment oder Drehzahl:

http://www.kfztech.de/kfztechnik/motor/steuerung/vergleich.htm


----------



## mtb_nico (12. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe, Drehmoment oder Drehzahl:
> 
> http://www.kfztech.de/kfztechnik/motor/steuerung/vergleich.htm



Boah... das Schlagwort ist hier Leistung. Umdrehung mal Drehmoment eben... Ich finde da ist die zitierte Page etwas irreführend...

P = M * omega

@Knee: Bidde nisch böse sein. Aber da ist echt was dran. Ein Sprinter ist auf dem Radel nicht unbedingt stark. Das ist eine ganz andere Belastung. Vorallem wenn du jahrelang einen ganz anderen Sport betrieben hast braucht das wirklich lange bis sich dein Körper umgewöhnt hat.


----------



## donnersberger (12. November 2008)

also mir hat's bisher immer ganz gut geholfen, beim Uphill "P gleich M mal Omega" leise vor mich herzusingen


----------



## Zelle (12. November 2008)

Man kann sich auch die Berge hochspämmen. Anfangs ist es schwierig, weil man denkt bei der Belastung auch noch zu reden sei anstrnegend. Man muss die Kraft des Späms dabei für sich nutzen und in Antriebsenergie umwandeln. Durch spämmen geht man anderen auf den Sack, das entzieht ihnen Kraft die Du dann frei zur Verfügung hast. Geht in der AWP-Runde aber auch nicht immer, da alle eine recht gute Spämkraft haben, bei jederm Wetter ... die Spämkraft hält.


----------



## iTom (12. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch die Berge hochspämmen. Anfangs ist es schwierig, weil man denkt bei der Belastung auch noch zu reden sei anstrnegend. Man muss die Kraft des Späms dabei für sich nutzen und in Antriebsenergie umwandeln. Durch spämmen geht man anderen auf den Sack, das entzieht ihnen Kraft die Du dann frei zur Verfügung hast. Geht in der AWP-Runde aber auch nicht immer, da alle eine recht gute Spämkraft haben, bei jederm Wetter ... die Spämkraft hält.



Ist Spämkraft nicht von Schwarzkopf? 


Schamtu Shampoo..., ...bringt Spämkraft ins Haar


----------



## iTom (12. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Boah... das Schlagwort ist hier Leistung. Umdrehung mal Drehmoment eben... Ich finde da ist die zitierte Page etwas irreführend...
> 
> P = M * omega
> 
> ...



Manche nutzen letze Zeit nicht die Winkelgeschwindigkeit(=omega) aus, um den Berg zu erklimmen. Es wird viel mehr nur die Geschwindigkeit genutzt, um eine andere Richtung "einzuschlagen":

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schiefer_Wurf

Bevorzugt:

Schiefer Wurf mit Reibung (nutze ich selbst manchmal)

Manche nutzen aber dies:

Schiefer Wurf mit hoher Geschwindigkeit (nutze ich eher weniger)


----------



## kneesliding (12. November 2008)

So basically,

you all know everything about nothing, and nothing about everything ??

think I just hit the nail on the head 
Das beste wäre wenn ich am Sonntag die einstellungen vergleiche.
Mein Puls ist auch im neidrigen bereich beim uphill, ich denke ich kann ein wenig mehr "Pushen".

Bis Sonntag, 

den Typ aus England

Pedro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (12. November 2008)

nagel uffn kopp?

also machs doch einfach: drehzahlmesser bei der nächsten fahrt umschnallen (a.k.a.ulsuhr) und eben nicht im leichtesten gang fahren, sondern mehr richtung 'männerübersetzung'. wenn das zu viel ist, wird dir das dein pulsmesser dann schon frühzeitig anzeigen (und üblicherweise zeigt dir dann auch dein körper, wo der hammer hängt, wenn du übertreibst )


edith: 'einstellungen' vergleichen ist so eine sache. ebenso, wie der gern angewandte blick auf des mitfahrers pulsuhr - sowas ist ziemlich individuell (je nach ausdrucksweise kann man auch 'schwachsinnig' einfügen) und es gibt schon krasse unterschiede (mal ganz abgesehen vom jeweiligen trainingsstand...)


kneesliding schrieb:


> So basically,
> 
> you all know everything about nothing, and nothing about everything ??
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb_nico (12. November 2008)

@face: LOL! So rechtfertigst du immer deine 30 Schläge/Min mehr gegenüber mir!!!


----------



## Homer Simpson (12. November 2008)

stand hier eigentlich schon wo am Sonntag gefahren wird? Bitte in DÜW dann muss ich nicht so früh aufstehen


----------



## eL (12. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch die Berge hochspämmen. Anfangs ist es schwierig, weil man denkt bei der Belastung auch noch zu reden sei anstrnegend. Man muss die Kraft des Späms dabei für sich nutzen und in Antriebsenergie umwandeln. Durch spämmen geht man anderen auf den Sack, das entzieht ihnen Kraft die Du dann frei zur Verfügung hast. Geht in der AWP-Runde aber auch nicht immer, da alle eine recht gute Spämkraft haben, bei jederm Wetter ... die Spämkraft hält.



zitiert aus "das geheimnis meines erfolges" 

bewiesen durch zelle

und ich kann das auch recht gut bestätigen


----------



## Levty (12. November 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> stand hier eigentlich schon wo am Sonntag gefahren wird? Bitte in DÜW dann muss ich nicht so früh aufstehen


Nene... GeMüHä, da hab ichs nicht so weit vom Bahnhof...


----------



## Romarius (12. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So basically,
> 
> you all know everything about nothing, and nothing about everything ??
> 
> ...



jein...natürlich kennst du dich selbst am besten (youporn...). um konstant einen hohen puls durchhalten zu können musst du viel ausdauersport machen. je mehr, desto besser.

geht um die sauerstoffaufnahme und die verwertung dessen im körper. 
kurz gesagt: je mehr du trainierst, desto ausdauernder bist du auf einem höheren niveau.

in bayern sagt man : "vui huift vui".... und mehr hilft mehr  (viel hilft viel)

z.b. bei mir war das erst die 5.tour überhaupt auf einem fahrrad letzten samstag in den letzten 15 jahren...bei der ersten mit zelle hätt ich schon nach 300hm kotzen können. obs an zelle oder meiner kondition lag sei jetzt mal dahingestellt... 

ps: viel spass am we. ich such derweil die 60cm neuschnee die erwartet werden


----------



## eL (12. November 2008)

du bist noch jung...du solltest das abkönnen


----------



## eL (12. November 2008)

und bring mir mal ne prise mit ;-D


----------



## donnersberger (12. November 2008)

und lass noch was übrig... wo geht's denn hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (13. November 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> (...) bei der ersten mit zelle hätt ich schon nach 300hm kotzen können. [...]



Das geht vielen so, vor allem Frauen. Wobei es wahrscheinlich nicht mit den Höhenmetern zusammenhängt 

Bei der ersten Tour hattest Du ja auch nur dual-speed ... ist wohl auch nicht ganz außer 8 zu lassen.

PS: *MOIN*, nun ist aber wirklich fast schon Wochenende


----------



## face-to-ground (13. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @face: LOL! So rechtfertigst du immer deine 30 Schläge/Min mehr gegenüber mir!!!



ja logisch. aber eins ist ja mal glasklar: wenn du so weitermachst, dann bekommst du von mir mal 30 schläge/min!


----------



## der-tick.de (13. November 2008)

Auch wenns keinen Interessiert: MEIN UZZI IST DA!

Wer will Montag oder Dienstag fahren? Gemütlich Weinbiet, oder Förlenbergrunde.


----------



## Franz/K3 (13. November 2008)

Montag, Dienstag - sind das nicht die Tage  welche zwischen den Wochenenden  liegen?


----------



## der-tick.de (13. November 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Montag, Dienstag - sind das nicht die Tage  welche zwischen den Wochenenden  liegen?


Nein, die gehören noch zum Wochenende!


----------



## Zelle (13. November 2008)

Kann uuch zum dauerhaften Zustand werden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (13. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Kann uuch zum dauerhaften Zustand werden:



Dad !!!!!!!
Wo hast du das Bild her?
Dad, wir lieben dich, komm bitte zurück


----------



## Tobsn (13. November 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> Domain 318 Gabel


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5300989#post5300989


----------



## Zelle (13. November 2008)

Links neben der Kiste ist mein Schlafplatz. Soll ich ihm was ausrichten?


----------



## kneesliding (13. November 2008)

Ja bitte,

frag ihn wo mein Tachengeld steckt.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. November 2008)

Hier: http://www.wodka-gorbatschow.de


----------



## Zelle (13. November 2008)

@dem-Tick: immer diese Vorurteile. Als wenn wir alle unser Geld nur für Alkohol ausgeben würden 

@Pedro: Er ist ein sehr sparasmer Mensch und großzügiger Mensch. Er erzählte uns seine Geschichte. Die Geschichte von einem sehr gefräßigen Sohn. Er konnte mit seinem Job nicht mehr genug verdienen, ist kriminell geworden und hat dadurch seinen Job verloren. Er hat es dann mit einem Einkaufswagenhandel versucht. Immer wenn er einen Euro hatte, hat er einen Einkaufswagen "gekauft". Er wollte damit ein großes Gebrauchteinkaufswagenzentrum gründen ... die Nachfrage war zu gering ... Er hat nicht viel, will es aber erstmal wieder nach oben schaffen, bevor er Dich wieder sieht und dann bekommst Du auch Dein Taschengeld rückwirkend vom Tag des "ich geh mal eben Zigarettenholens" an.


----------



## face-to-ground (13. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Kann uuch zum dauerhaften Zustand werden:



is das bild zufälligerweise da entstanden, wo der gürü immer seine bikes ablichtet?


----------



## Zelle (13. November 2008)

Dazu darf ich nichts sagen, aber vielleicht äußert sich das Gü ja selbst.

@Lev, ich fahre wohl doch am Samstag
@AWP-Kern: Samstag Gimmeldingen?


----------



## el Zimbo (13. November 2008)

Ich bin für Maikammer - unter folgenden Bedingungen:

- kurz nach 10:00 Uhr sollten wir starten
- es wird wie üblich pausiert, aber ohne lange Wartezeiten in der Hütte...
- keine Fotosessions
- die Kalmit Auf- und Abfahrt werden vor Anbruch der Dunkelheit vollendet

Falls jemand in der Hütte länger warten muss, fahr ich zur Not auch alleine nochmal hoch.


Am Sonntag bin ich auch unterwegs, dazu kommen noch Details...


----------



## mtb_nico (13. November 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ja logisch. aber eins ist ja mal glasklar: wenn du so weitermachst, dann bekommst du von mir mal 30 schläge/min!


LOOOL! Das hört sich ja wirklich nach einem 1A Fratzengeballer an! 




Zelle schrieb:


> @Pedro: Er ist ein sehr sparasmer Mensch und großzügiger Mensch. Er erzählte uns seine Geschichte. Die Geschichte von einem sehr gefräßigen Sohn. Er konnte mit seinem Job nicht mehr genug verdienen, ist kriminell geworden und hat dadurch seinen Job verloren. Er hat es dann mit einem Einkaufswagenhandel versucht. Immer wenn er einen Euro hatte, hat er einen Einkaufswagen "gekauft". Er wollte damit ein großes Gebrauchteinkaufswagenzentrum gründen ... die Nachfrage war zu gering ... Er hat nicht viel, will es aber erstmal wieder nach oben schaffen, bevor er Dich wieder sieht und dann bekommst Du auch Dein Taschengeld rückwirkend vom Tag des "ich geh mal eben Zigarettenholens" an.


Hast du dir schon mal überlegt ein Buch zu schreiben? Deine Geschichten haben ja wirklich immer Hand und Fuß. Also ich würde dann ein Exemplar nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (13. November 2008)

Zelle arbeitet doch schon an seiner "Paaranhals - Enzyklopädie"
...eine Trilogie in 13 Bänden oder so


----------



## Zelle (13. November 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich bin für Maikammer - unter folgenden Bedingungen:
> 
> - sprich niemals über den fight-club
> - sprich *NIEMALS *über den fight-club
> ...



Kann ich gut mit leben, vielleicht schaffen wir es ja wieder so schnell wie damals. Wenn ich Dich und Deinen Stahlhaufen mitnehmen soll, sag bescheid.



mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon mal überlegt ein Buch zu schreiben? Deine Geschichten haben ja wirklich immer Hand und Fuß. Also ich würde dann ein Exemplar nehmen!



Ich schreibe doch gerade meine Paaranhals-Trilogie in 12 Bänden  Geplant war, dass sie noch vor Weihnachten rauskommt, verzögert sich etwas. Auf meiner Internetseite (Paaranhals-die-Trilogie.de) bekommst Du schon einen kleinen Einblick!




Eduart: Ich war zu langsam ... viel zu langsam 


el Zimbo schrieb:


> Zelle arbeitet doch schon an seiner "Paaranhals - Enzyklopädie"
> ...eine Trilogie in 13 Bänden oder so


----------



## Tobsn (13. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ...dann muss ich wohl im Schotten rock mitfahren....


Die Schotten erfanden den Rock für Männer. Allerdings aus einer Not heraus, da die schottischen Schafe das Geräusch eines Reißverschlusses sehr bald kannten.


----------



## mtb_nico (13. November 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die Schotten erfanden den Rock für Männer. Allerdings aus einer Not heraus, da die schottischen Schafe das Geräusch eines Reißverschlusses sehr bald kannten.


Oh man... das ist echt eine verdammte Sauerrei...


----------



## kneesliding (13. November 2008)

Also,

eigentlich ist der witz sehr alt und gilt eigentlich für die leute aus Wales, da die mehr mit "sheep" zu tun haben als die Schotten, aber na ja...


----------



## Tobsn (13. November 2008)

"Schwaben ist ein schönes Land, da muss man sich benehmen - drum fahren wir ins Badnerland, benehmen uns daneben."


----------



## han (13. November 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich bin für Maikammer - unter folgenden Bedingungen:
> 
> - kurz nach 10:00 Uhr sollten wir starten
> - es wird wie üblich pausiert, aber ohne lange Wartezeiten in der Hütte...
> ...


das schreckt mich echt ab... 

werde darum eher Lamberst X ansteuern und gemütlich Paaranhalsfelsen absurfen

cu


----------



## kneesliding (13. November 2008)

Oh Man,

will auch den Kalmit fahren 
Kann aber erst sonntag raus.....


----------



## el Zimbo (13. November 2008)

Sonntag wird auch schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (13. November 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sonntag wird auch schön...



Mit dir Zimbo, ist es immer schön 
Nudge Nudge Wink Wink,


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Tobsn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Schotten erfanden den Rock für Männer. Allerdings aus einer Not heraus, da die schottischen Schafe das Geräusch eines Reißverschlusses sehr bald kannten.
> ...


...die auch hierzulande bekannt zu sein scheint -> In Extremo, Album: Hameln, Titel 11 


@Zimbo: dass ihr keine Fotos macht, find ich gut


----------



## el Zimbo (13. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Mit dir Zimbo, ist es immer schön
> Nudge Nudge Wink Wink,



"He cuts down trees.
He skips and jumps.
He likes to press wild flowers.
He puts on women's clothing
And hangs around in bars?!"

Is this one about you? 



@smubob:
Ich will nur Zeit sparen - die letzten beiden WE waren wenig ergiebig...


----------



## kneesliding (13. November 2008)

Ahhh, ummm, 

Noo, moi? never.

Dont drink, dont smoke and I dont swear,

****ing hell I've left my ciggies in the pub


----------



## face-to-ground (13. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> LOOOL! Das hört sich ja wirklich nach einem 1A Fratzengeballer an!



ja, junge - echt jetzt. so bekommt die sache noch hand und fuß 



mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon mal überlegt ein Buch zu schreiben? Deine Geschichten haben ja wirklich immer Hand und Fuß. Also ich würde dann ein Exemplar nehmen!


ich warte dann, bis es als pdf im internet 'kostenlos' zum download zur verfügung steht


----------



## Zelle (13. November 2008)

Ich werde eine Zauber in das Buch legen, der sich auch aufs PDF überträgt. Beim lesen einer illegaler Version kommt dann eine dicke Frau aus dem Buch, die versucht den Leser zu vergewaltigen ... und SIE WIRD KEINEN HALS HABEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer Simpson (13. November 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5300989#post5300989



bitte ist da ne alu Gabel dran  aber ich denk ja wohl kaum, dass die mir ne Gabel an das Rad bauen,  die schon zurückgerufen wird. Hoff ich doch mal.


----------



## face-to-ground (13. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich werde eine Zauber in das Buch legen, der sich auch aufs PDF überträgt. Beim lesen einer illegaler Version kommt dann eine dicke Frau aus dem Buch, die versucht den Leser zu vergewaltigen ... und SIE WIRD KEINEN HALS HABEN



genau richtig für nico


----------



## mtb_nico (13. November 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> genau richtig für nico


Hör mir ja auf... Lieber nix zu Weihnachten...


----------



## OZM (13. November 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> ... aber ich denk ja wohl kaum, dass die mir ne Gabel an das Rad bauen,  die schon zurückgerufen wird...


nein, auf keinen Fall,
denn weder Raffgier noch Inkompetenz der Menschen sprechen dagegen
Und falls weder das eine noch das andere greift: Fehler werden auch nie gemacht



Homer Simpson schrieb:


> ... Hoff ich doch mal ...


das ist gut und hilft fast immer

Auf keinen Fall darfst Du selbst nachschauen, ob Deine Gabel betroffen ist

Aber "hoffen" ist schon mal ein sehr guter Anfang


----------



## face-to-ground (13. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> SIE WIRD KEINEN HALS HABEN



wenn ich das so sehe...hat die evolution eine 'zelle-resistente' frau entwickelt? nix mit paaranhals...also auch keine züchtigung...


----------



## Homer Simpson (13. November 2008)

natürlich schau ich nach ob das Alu oder Stahl ist. Wenns dann Stahl ist und eine mit den betroffenen Codes wir die dann sofort ausgetauscht, ich will ja nicht, dass die mir wegbricht. Inkompetent sind die denke ich nicht, da der Mensch der mich beim Rad beraten hat Ahnung von der Materie hatte und nach meinem Eindruck nur was verkaufen wollte, sonst hätte ich das Rad ja auch nicht 300 unter Normalpreis bekommen. Ich durfte sogar die Domain, die an mein Rad kommt anschauen, nur ich weiß nicht mehr, wie das Steuerrohr aussah. Aber ich hoffe natürlich, dass ich nicht gleich wenn ich das neue Rad habe meine Gabel wegschicken muss.


----------



## Levty (13. November 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> Ich durfte sogar die Domain, die an mein Rad kommt anschauen


Huju-jujujuj!


----------



## Homer Simpson (13. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Huju-jujujuj!



jaja das dürft ihr nicht
Jetzt mal im Ernst ich werde sofort nachschauen, wenn ich das Rad habe, ob da ein Stahl oder Alu Steuerrohr dran ist und wenn es aus Stahl ist und die Gabel den betreffenden Code hat, baue ich die Gabel sofort aus und schicke sie zu Poison zurück und verlange eine, die nicht von diesen Problemen betroffen ist. Ist ja auch nicht ganz ungefährlich, wenn plötzlich die Gabel abbricht.

bin dann, wenn ich am Samstag nichts besseres zu tun habe auch wieder dabei.


ich seh grad, dass ich beim letzten Post ein nicht vor dem nur was verkaufen... vergessen habe


----------



## iTom (13. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich werde eine Zauber in das Buch legen, der sich auch aufs PDF überträgt. Beim lesen einer illegaler Version kommt dann eine dicke Frau aus dem Buch, die versucht den Leser zu vergewaltigen ... und SIE WIRD KEINEN HALS HABEN



Du hast ja Phantasien...alle Achtung


----------



## OZM (13. November 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> ... bin dann, wenn ich am Samstag nichts besseres zu tun habe auch wieder dabei ...



Du willst es aber echt wissen

Greez OZM

P.S. man könnte das als unhöflich verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer Simpson (13. November 2008)

unhöflich war das keines wegs gemeint, ich glaube das habe ich etwas schlecht geschrieben. Ich meine damit nur, wenn ich nichts anderes tun muss (für Arbeiten lernen) gerne mitkomme. Ich wollte niemanden irgendwie auf die Füße treten.

Lukas


----------



## kneesliding (13. November 2008)

Hey,

lass den Kukas in ruhe !!!!!

p.s. Ich hoffe du hast mehr spass beim garantie abwicklung als die jungs im Poison bereich wenn die papnasen die Falsche Gabeln montieren.


----------



## iTom (13. November 2008)

OZM schrieb:


> Du willst es aber echt wissen
> 
> Greez OZM
> 
> P.S. man könnte das als unhöflich verstehen



Also ich würde auch lieber auf Arbeiten lernen, als am Wochenende mit dem Rad die Berge hochquälen und auch wieder runter.


----------



## Levty (13. November 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> ich werde sofort nachschauen, wenn ich das Rad habe,


Ruf an, und frag nach, ob sie von der Rückrufaktion Wind bekommen haben. Und dass du für ein Fahrbereites Bike bezahlt hast. Sollen sie dir doch eine Gabel mit Aluschaft reinhauen  
Wie frech wäre es, wenn ich mir einen Neuwagen kaufe und ihn auf Grund defekter Stoßdämpfer wieder zum Händler bringen soll. Das kann sich kein Autohersteller erlauben (Okay, Opel machts... )

Cheers.


----------



## Tobsn (13. November 2008)

Denke nicht, dass die eine vom Rückruf betroffene Gabel ausliefern.
Würde da eher die 14 Tage Lieferfrist in Gefahr sehen.
Was ich natürlich nicht für Hommer hoffe.


----------



## eL (14. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> (Okay, Opel machts... )
> 
> Cheers.



Die verkaufen ja auch keine autos 

Momentan wird ja der markt bereinigt... sieht danach aus als würde opel zu ner rarität.


----------



## Levty (14. November 2008)

eL schrieb:


> Momentan wird ja der markt bereinigt... sieht danach aus als würde opel zu ner rarität.


Mehr Sicherheit auf den Straßen...


----------



## Zelle (14. November 2008)

Aber was sollen dann die Asis fahren?


----------



## kneesliding (14. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Aber was sollen dann die Asis fahren?



die fahren alle soweiso Golf III.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (14. November 2008)

Hier folgt wirklich eine Frechheit der anderen. Ich bin stolzer Fahrer eines *OPEL* Vectra A und das gute Stück hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Es hat mich selbst auf nur 3 Töpfen zu meinem Ziel gebracht...


----------



## Zelle (14. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hier folgt wirklich eine Frechheit der anderen. Ich bin stolzer Fahrer eines *OPEL* Vectra A und das gute Stück hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Es hat mich selbst auf nur 3 Töpfen zu meinem Ziel gebracht...



Opel muss auch mit nur 3 Zylindern laufen können, denn wenn so ein Ding jedes Mal liegen bleiben würde ...


----------



## mtb_nico (14. November 2008)

blablabla...


----------



## der-tick.de (14. November 2008)

So... jetzt habt ihr verlohren. Mein neues Schaltwerk ist gekommen, ich komme morgen zum Treffpunkt. 
Wo war der denn nochmal?
Und wer aus KA will mit? 
Oder andersrum wer nimmt mich mit?


----------



## el Zimbo (14. November 2008)

Hey Tick - du hast versprochen, dass du erst in drei Wochen wieder kommst,
das war aber erst vor zwei Wochen...


----------



## der-tick.de (14. November 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hey Tick - du hast versprochen, dass du erst in drei Wochen wieder kommst,
> das war aber erst vor zwei Wochen...


Ja, ich weiß... ich bin böse. 
Aber diesmal eines der letzten male mit nem Judge. Danach bring ich gleich ne Uzzi mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Aber was sollen dann die Asis fahren?


Zwelle wo lebst du denn??? Opel ist schon lange out. Heutzutage fährt man krass 3er BMW, konkret tiefergelegt mit krass Cromauspuff. Für weitere Fragen wenden sie sich an ihren örtlichen BMW Händler.


----------



## zena (14. November 2008)

hallo awp-aktivisten

es wird euch nicht überraschen, dass ich morgen nicht mitfahre nachdem ich alle möglichen storys über knie-op`s gehört habe, lasse ich mich am nächsten dienstag vom orthopäden meines vertrauens mit der endgültigen diagnose überraschen...bis dahin glaube ich an wunderheilung
...abgesehen davon dass die öffentlich-rechtlichen tv-sender schon mus in meinem kopp angerichtet haben, brauche ich mittlerweile einen compex-gerät für den eingeschlafenen hintern
...ich wünschte ich hätte einen rollstuhl mit big-bettys dran, 150mm federweg und paar ordentlichen bremsen... der radstand wäre dann optimal um ohne hinterrad versetzen die snake runterzukommen
...ach neeee geht nicht...im waldgesetz seht ja dass krankenfahrstühle verboten sind

`n schänes wochnend und tut aisch nix...
@herr kneesliding: sag mal, man könnte denken wir sind verwandt you know what i meen?


----------



## el Zimbo (14. November 2008)

Hi Zena,

ich würd mich an deiner Stelle lieber gleich unter's Messer legen,
als wenn der Mist nicht ordentlich verheilt und du dann nach langer Zeit
doch noch zur OP musst...
Red da mal mit verschiedenen Ärzten drüber...und evtl. noch mit der Zelle.

Schönes Wochenende - gönn dir mal ne DVD oder besser noch ein Buch


----------



## Zelle (14. November 2008)

Genau Zena, ich kann das auch machen, komm einfach vorbei. Werkzeug habe ich selber!


----------



## Romarius (14. November 2008)

leistungssportler werden derzeit eigentlich bei abrisskreuzband alle operiert. bei freizeitsportlern hingegen ist man sich nciht sicher. und rein zum radln braucht man ja eigentlich kein kreuzband 

viel glück und gute besserung weiterhin.


was ein trauerspiel. buähhhh, ich wäre da jetzt soooo gerne: http://www.bergbahnenengadin.ch/static_pgs/de/livecam_diavolezza3.htm


----------



## der-tick.de (14. November 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> was ein trauerspiel. buähhhh, ich wäre da jetzt soooo gerne: http://www.bergbahnenengadin.ch/static_pgs/de/livecam_diavolezza3.htm


Da oder auf dem Nachbarberg ist gerade ne Freundin von mir, ich kann ihr ja sagen, das sie dir ne Hand voll Schnee mitbringt.


----------



## zena (14. November 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hi Zena,
> 
> ich würd mich an deiner Stelle lieber gleich unter's Messer legen,
> als wenn der Mist nicht ordentlich verheilt und du dann nach langer Zeit
> ...



unters messer legen nutzt nix, die brüche sind noch zu frisch, die würden das "neue" kreuzband nicht so richtig annehmen. wenn was kapputt ist muss ich definitiv goretex-sehnen oder lieber carbon eingesetzt bekommen. doof ist einfach die ganze reha-zeit danach...wobei ich mom. das gefühl habe mein chef ist ungeduldiger als ich. 
fachspezifische DVD`s bringen mich doch nur zum heulen, beim lesen schlafe ich schnell ein...dann lieber spam hier

cheerz
10a


----------



## han (14. November 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ...ich wünschte ich hätte einen rollstuhl mit big-bettys dran, 150mm federweg und paar ordentlichen bremsen... der radstand wäre dann optimal um ohne hinterrad versetzen die snake runterzukommen
> .



hier deine Inspiration

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=P5B5iB67Ld0


----------



## kneesliding (14. November 2008)

That just goes to prove

It's better to burn out than to fade away.

Awesome video


----------



## strandi (14. November 2008)

Moin 10A!
Wenn Du Dich operieren lässt, dann achte auf Thrombosevorsorge  Kann da ein Lied von singen...
Gude Besserung 
Strandinator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (14. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> Kann da ein Lied von singen...



 BITTE NICHT!


----------



## Kelme (14. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> BITTE NICHT!


Mensch Zelle: Wenn du singen würdest, könnte man es hier wenigstens nicht hören. Denk doch mal über eine Karriere als Barde statt als Schriftsteller nach und melde dich im einem akkustischen Forum an. So was soll es ja geben


----------



## Zelle (14. November 2008)

Im Wendyforum werden tolle Seminare angeboten, ich mache zum Beispiel gerade das Seminar "Gefühlvoll und melodisch wiehern auch nach dem Stimmenbruch" mit


----------



## kneesliding (14. November 2008)

Nur zum verständnis,
what ist ein Wendy Forum?


----------



## guru39 (14. November 2008)

http://www.wendy.de/


----------



## kneesliding (14. November 2008)

Aha,

well, I am hung like a horse


----------



## face-to-ground (14. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mensch Zelle: Wenn du singen würdest, könnte man es hier wenigstens nicht hören. Denk doch mal über eine Karriere als Barde statt als Schriftsteller nach und melde dich im einem akkustischen Forum an. So was soll es ja geben



du mußt gerade was sagen, was das singen angeht.... !!!


----------



## el Zimbo (14. November 2008)




----------



## face-to-ground (14. November 2008)

@10a: ich hab zelle freundlicherweise mein op-besteck überlassen. das zeug ist noch tiptop!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (14. November 2008)

Ja Zena ... Du bist so ruhig geworden ... dabei bin ich nun richtig gut vorbereitet und freue mich auf Doktorspiele mit echtem Blut!


----------



## donnersberger (14. November 2008)




----------



## Levty (14. November 2008)

Also bis jetzt habe ich vor, euch am Sonntag zu besuchen. (Wenn ich arbeiten muss, muss ich eben)
Heute wars mit Dave und Olli eh traumhaft in der Palz - Sonne, blauer Himmel, freie Trails und eine Laub-Wolke hinter jedem Fahrenden. (Und endlich mal wieder aufm Bike gehockt...)

Und wir sind nur eine Stunde rumgestanden, das bekommen wir am SO auch hin.


----------



## der-tick.de (14. November 2008)

So... ich geh dann auch mal ins Wochenende und ich habe derzeit kein Internet daheim. 
Also falls ich wen mitnehmen kann oder andersherum, dann ruft mich an oder simst mir. nr. findet ihr auf www.claus-rothe.de


----------



## Don Stefano (14. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Der Tick ist bewaffnet... (Intense Uzzi VPX)


Wann willst du deine Bikeangaben im Profil updaten?


----------



## der-tick.de (14. November 2008)

Hab doch Internet.
Bin morgen doch nicht dabei. (Das Leben ist gerade viel zu hektisch und wechselhaft, ich will endlich ruhe....)

Mein Profil wird aktualisiert, sobald die Uzzi geladen ist und damit Schußbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (14. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hier folgt wirklich eine Frechheit der anderen. Ich bin stolzer Fahrer eines *OPEL* Vectra A und das gute Stück hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Es hat mich selbst auf nur 3 Töpfen zu meinem Ziel gebracht...



ui gibt es den vectra auch mit dem sparsamen 3 zylinder 

aber das grauen geht weiter  der rütgers will dem schlechtesten autobauer mit landesbürgschaften versehen und somit das leiden verlängern.
das ist marktverzerrung.. das prangere ich an


----------



## iTom (14. November 2008)

eL schrieb:


> ui gibt es den vectra auch mit dem sparsamen 3 zylinder
> 
> aber das grauen geht weiter  der rütgers will dem schlechtesten autobauer mit landesbürgschaften versehen und somit das leiden verlängern.
> das ist marktverzerrung.. das prangere ich an



Ich bin dafür, dass min. 10Mrd Euro in die Entwicklung des neuesten Mantas investiert wird. Natürlich nur mit Bürgschaften der dt. Steuerzahler. 
Das wird dann mal wieder ein richtiger "Volkswagen" 

Quasi ein ManTata


----------



## Zelle (15. November 2008)

Und als Fuchsschwanz kann man sich heute einen VW Fox an die Antenne binden.


----------



## face-to-ground (15. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Und als Fuchsschwanz kann man sich heute einen VW Fox an die Antenne binden.



heißt das jetzt, daß ich meinen vw fox aus dem handschuhfach holen muß?


----------



## kneesliding (15. November 2008)

Hmm,

wer von eich ist ein Zwilling?


----------



## Bogie (15. November 2008)

So,

melde mich jetzt mal ab!
Wünsch Euch allen eine schöne Zeit ohne mich 

Freu mich jetzt auf solche Blicke...................





Gruß Bogie


----------



## Levty (15. November 2008)

Ich melde mich für morgen fest an - und noch n Kumpel aus NW.


----------



## donnersberger (15. November 2008)

@Bogie: wünsche Dir nen tollen Urlaub! Bin jetzt schon ein klein wenig neidisch ...


----------



## donnersberger (15. November 2008)

wir hamm uns aba auch wieda gaaanz schäääh ausgetobt, bei der letzten Auffahrt zur Kalmit haben uns so viele Wanderer angefeuert wie sonst noch nie  

@HipHop: und ich hab' meine Trinkflasche wiedergefunden - jippi


----------



## kneesliding (15. November 2008)

Tcha,

wie schon gesagt,

Pick up your toys and get back in your pram 
Bis morgen.

Pedro

p.s. Habe ein paar geile witze dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (16. November 2008)

Alkohol ist sehr böse... aua


----------



## Levty (16. November 2008)

Geil wars heute - die Anti-Kater Tour 

Werde versuchen, euch öfters zu besuchen.


----------



## iTom (16. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Geil wars heute - die Anti-Kater Tour
> 
> Werde versuchen, euch öfters zu besuchen.



Der Führerschein kann, unter ungünstigen Umständen, auch mit Restalkohol weg sein...


----------



## donnersberger (16. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Der Führerschein kann, unter ungünstigen Umständen, auch mit Restalkohol weg sein...



für Lev kein Problem, der hat doch jetzt Flügel


----------



## Levty (16. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Der Führerschein kann, unter ungünstigen Umständen, auch mit Restalkohol weg sein...


Ja, meine Probezeit wurde schon verlängert: Klick


----------



## mtb_nico (16. November 2008)

So.. Flug nach Birmingham gebucht...
@Pete: Gibts irgendwas was über Birmingham zu wissen bevor man da für ein Wochenende hinfliegt?


----------



## kneesliding (16. November 2008)

Tcha,

man muss halt gut Indisch, Bzw. Urdu sprechen können. 
Und viel spass mit den Englichen dialekt....


----------



## Levty (16. November 2008)

Ähm:
Gibts die Videos von heute iwo zu sehen?
Und Zimbo, ich hab immer noch deine schicke Brille


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Tcha,
> 
> 
> Und viel spass mit den Englichen dialekt....



Vüll Schpasss boi Dötschen dialekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (16. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Tcha,
> 
> man muss halt gut Indisch, Bzw. Urdu sprechen können.
> Und viel spass mit den Englichen dialekt....


LOL und ich dachte ich flieg nach England...


----------



## kneesliding (16. November 2008)

und pass auf das du nicht sowas wie das hier kaufts....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/sport-bike_W0QQitemZ130267367955QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130267367955&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## iTom (16. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> So.. Flug nach Birmingham gebucht...
> @Pete: Gibts irgendwas was über Birmingham zu wissen bevor man da für ein Wochenende hinfliegt?



Regenschirm


----------



## mtb_nico (16. November 2008)

Regenschirm wird nicht viel bringen... fliege ja dazu hin:


----------



## Levty (16. November 2008)

Am 1. Februar?


----------



## mtb_nico (16. November 2008)

Noi... 32. Januar... Checkste das net?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (16. November 2008)

King Kong
weiße Frau
1. Februar


Du spielst am 01. Feb. die weisse Frau des King Kongs?


----------



## Levty (16. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Noi... 32. Januar... Checkste das net?!


Tag drauf ist da noch ein Event:


----------



## Zelle (17. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> So.. Flug nach Birmingham gebucht...
> @Pete: Gibts irgendwas was über Birmingham zu wissen bevor man da für ein Wochenende hinfliegt?





iTom schrieb:


> Regenschirm



Ich glaube nicht alle Engländer fliegen mit Regenschirmen. Nur die Mary Poppins ...


----------



## kneesliding (17. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Regenschirm wird nicht viel bringen... fliege ja dazu hin:



Gay Gorilla?
Macht er irgendwas besonders mit seinen Bananen oder was ?


----------



## mtb_nico (17. November 2008)

LOL,.. ne... aber das du als Engländer dieses Spektakel nicht kennst verwundert mich doch sehr... 
-> http://www.toughguy.co.uk/


----------



## Kelme (17. November 2008)

Wann entlarvt denn endlich jemand den Tobsn als Leserbriefschreiber in einer der Bike-Bravos (auch wenn er hundert Mal recht hat  ) ?


----------



## Tobsn (17. November 2008)

Weiß noch nicht was schlimmer ist, dass Du ein Abo hast oder dass Du die Lesebriefe liest. 
Oder dass Du hier im AWP postest.


----------



## Kelme (17. November 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht was schlimmer ist, dass Du ein Abo hast oder dass Du die Lesebriefe liest.
> Oder dass Du hier im AWP postest.


Tobsn, es ist wie immer: die Kombination aus allen Faktoren macht mich unerträglich. Den Leserbrief gab es vergangene Woche schon am Stuttgarter Bahnhof zum Lesen .
Der letzte deiner Punkte macht wir selbst am meisten Sorgen.


----------



## Zelle (17. November 2008)




----------



## HipHop (17. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ähm:
> Gibts die Videos von heute iwo zu sehen?
> 
> @ Lev: ich versuch sie mal online zu stellen. Falls das nicht geht oder du sie schneller haben möchtest, schick mir doch mal deine private e-mail dann sen dich ich sie direkt. Schau mal unter Deinen Privaten e.mail...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (17. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...am Stuttgarter Bahnhof ...


Wer hat Dich da rein gelassen  
Warst sicher zur Weiterbildung und Horizont Erweiterung dort.


----------



## kneesliding (17. November 2008)

HZmm,

ein bisschen rühig hier Heute 
und wobei der Tour gestern nicht zu schwer war, ausser die 2 Weinschorle die die anderen gesoffen haben kurz vor es dunkel geworden war


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> HZmm,
> 
> ein bisschen rühig hier Heute
> und wobei der Tour gestern nicht zu schwer war, ausser die 2 Weinschorle die die anderen gesoffen haben kurz vor es dunkel geworden war



Ergo Kalmit hoch-eingekehrt-Wirt beleidigt-einstämmiges Reißen versucht-auf`s Bike gesetzt oder draufgehoben worden-runtergefahren. Dauer 7 Std. Das ist echtes AWP denken


----------



## Zelle (17. November 2008)

Da musste heute mal ins Wendy-Forum gehen ... Die Mädels verlgeiche gerade die länge ihrer Pferdeschwänze.

Zum aktuellen Helft gibt es übrigends die tolle Kai-Lan Wundertüte, also schnell zum Kiosk!


----------



## kneesliding (17. November 2008)

Hmm, komisch,

das habe ich auch eben gemacht...


----------



## zena (17. November 2008)

kein wunder dass es bei euch gestern so langatmig war...es war das 10a nicht mit keine die euch den berg hochquasselt
ich habe mich mittlerweile an die langsamkeit und die letargie des patientendaseins gewöhnt und schätze sehr meine persönliche krankenschwester, koch, buttler und katzenfütterer kamikasi
...langsam verstehe ich die hindus: alles im leben hat einen sinn, auch dieser unfall. d.h. mein kasi kann auch anders als für gewöhnlich, ich habe angefangen ernsthafte literatur zu lesen, nicht nur bike-bravos und das krückenlaufen bringt den latisimus in form dieser trainingstipp wäre doch ein leserbrief an die bike wert
morgen gehts wieder zum onkel doc und dann weiß ich mehr, wann und ob ich operiert werden muss.
lasst es gut gehen, schafft nur das nötigste und sammelt viele awp-punkte.

schmatz
10a


----------



## kneesliding (17. November 2008)

Wieso dauert es so lange bis die ein Diagnois haben?
Ich dachte wir leben im 20'ter Jahr hundert und nicht mehr in mittelalter.

Oder müssen die warten bis es von selbst geheilt ist bevor die sagen können was es mal war....


----------



## Kelme (17. November 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wer hat Dich da rein gelassen
> Warst sicher zur Weiterbildung und Horizont Erweiterung dort.


Da mein Bildungsauftrag für Baden nach fast 12 Jahren erledigt war und da nichts mehr zu retten war, habe ich mein Tätigkeitsfeld in das schwäbische Kernland verlegt. Daher passiere ich das Stuttgarter Bahnhofsgetto zweimal täglich auf verschiedenen Ebenen und bin mir nicht zu schade selbst auf unteren Flure vorzudringen. Ob's hilft? Es festigt zumindest meine tiefe Überzeugung, dass ich im Pfälzerwald zu recht meine Wurzeln habe und diese gar niemals nicht aufgeben werde. Das Thema Horizonterweiterung möchte ich nicht vertiefen. Da überwiegt noch der Eindruck, dass dort trotz freier Sicht die Dinge beengter sind oder gesehen werden.


Kelme - Pfälzer auf Abwegen oder: Mission impossible


----------



## der-tick.de (17. November 2008)

Purzeltagsbiken - Dienstag 12 Uhr ab Gimmeldingen, gemütlich aber ohne große Pausen... 2x Weinbiet, vielleicht noch ein wenig ins Kaltenbrunner Tal. Wer will mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (17. November 2008)

Wäre ja mitgefahren, aber Purzeltagsbiken? Neeee... am Ende purzelt man besoffen über den Lenker  

(Muss eh arbeiten )


----------



## Bumble (17. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> LOL,.. ne... aber das du als Engländer dieses Spektakel nicht kennst verwundert mich doch sehr...
> -> http://www.toughguy.co.uk/



*Willste bei dem schwulen Affenrennen mitmachen oder zuguggen ?*


----------



## iTom (17. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da mein Bildungsauftrag für Baden nach fast 12 Jahren erledigt war und da nichts mehr zu retten war, ...



Irgendwie gibt es aber ne kleine Wissenslücke. Die Farben für Baden, wäre soweit mir bekannt ist, gelb-rot-gelb


----------



## UHU69 (17. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... , habe ich mein Tätigkeitsfeld in das schwäbische Kernland verlegt. ... Es festigt zumindest meine tiefe Überzeugung, dass ich im Pfälzerwald zu recht meine Wurzeln habe und diese gar niemals nicht aufgeben werde. Das Thema Horizonterweiterung möchte ich nicht vertiefen. Da überwiegt noch der Eindruck, dass dort trotz freier Sicht die Dinge beengter sind oder gesehen werden.
> Kelme - Pfälzer auf Abwegen oder: Mission impossible




War am Wochenende bei den Schwaben und hatte ähnliche Empfindungen und Gedanken.
Eines allerdings haben Schwaben und Pfälzer gemeinsam:
"Mir kennet alles außer Hochdeitsch"


----------



## eL (17. November 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ich habe angefangen ernsthafte literatur zu lesen,
> schmatz
> 10a




eineFraueinBuch ????


----------



## eL (17. November 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Eines allerdings haben Schwaben und Pfälzer gemeinsam:
> "Mir kennet alles außer Hochdeitsch"



muss dich korrigieren

Wir können alles ,mit dem mund, ausser hochdeutsch

so passt das eher

oder zeig mir einen der kann was er tut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (17. November 2008)

eL schrieb:


> oder zeig mir einen der kann was er tut!


----------



## mtb_nico (17. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Willste bei dem schwulen Affenrennen mitmachen oder zuguggen ?*


Klar mach ich da mit... Naja... es sei denn mein Kollege bricht sich wieder das Schlüsselbein beim Skifahren wie letztes Jahr...


----------



## iTom (17. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


>



Fisting?
-----
Wahre Übersetzung:
Ja, wir Dose


----------



## Bumble (17. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Klar mach ich da mit... Naja... es sei denn mein Kollege bricht sich wieder das Schlüsselbein beim Skifahren wie letztes Jahr...



*Ich bitte darum das Spektakel für die Nachwelt aufzuzeichnen 

Darfst ruhig mal paar Matschkrabbelbilder hier reinsetzen *


----------



## Bumble (17. November 2008)

*Wenn ich mir die Fingernägel so anschau könnte Obama direkt bei Nico`s Schlammspielchen mitmachen *


----------



## THBiker (18. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Wenn ich mir die Fingernägel so anschau könnte Obama direkt bei Nico`s Schlammspielchen mitmachen *



rein farblich würde es ja passen


----------



## mtb_nico (18. November 2008)

LOL... Ich hoffe doch das es davon Bilder geben wird. Mein legendärer Bierhut ist auf jeden Fall im Gepäck und über meine Rheinlandpfalzflagge denke ich noch nach. Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen das ichdie auch über die Distanz tragen werde!


----------



## Zelle (18. November 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, der-die-das-dem-den-tick!*


----------



## el Zimbo (18. November 2008)

...von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## Zelle (18. November 2008)

süß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (18. November 2008)

Glückwunsch dem Claus!


----------



## Romarius (18. November 2008)

na, wenn das keine tollen virtuellen geschenke sind....

unsereins war am we mal in einem etwas anderem metier spielen. ihr wisst schon: schnee ist weich und schon knochen und gelenke: winter is "on"

übrigens solls jetzt denn richtig winter werden. es gibt einige wetterfrösche die behaupten dass in den alpen ab dem WE 2-3m Schnee zu erwarten sind.

@donnersberger: so ohne kopftuch wars aber auch echt schwer dich gestern abend zu erkennen  das solltest du öfter tragen.


----------



## Franz/K3 (18. November 2008)

> ...ab dem WE 2-3m Schnee zu erwarten sind.



Ja - aber nebeneinander!


----------



## THBiker (18. November 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Ja - aber nebeneinander!



naja ich denk es wird´n bissl mehr 

Vorhersage


----------



## mtb_nico (18. November 2008)

Argh... und ich habe meine Ski das letzte Mal als ich in der Pfalz war nicht mitgenommen. Irgendwie hatte ich schon damals das Gefühl das das nochmal auf mich zurückfallen wird...


----------



## der-tick.de (18. November 2008)

THX
Ich bin dann mal biken.


----------



## Romarius (18. November 2008)

@nico: iloxx - skiversand für 9.-
es sieht wirklich nach verdammt viel schnee aus! :grins:


----------



## mtb_nico (18. November 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> @nico: iloxx - skiversand für 9.-
> es sieht wirklich nach verdammt viel schnee aus! :grins:


Sind da Schuhe dabei?
Ich könnte natürlich auch kurzfrisitg nen Kollegen hier antanzen lassen der vorher bei mir zu hause den ganzen Krempel mitnimmt... Das würde ja eigentlich passen...


----------



## Zelle (18. November 2008)

Keine Schuhe ... alles Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (18. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Sind da Schuhe dabei?
> Ich könnte natürlich auch kurzfrisitg nen Kollegen hier antanzen lassen der vorher bei mir zu hause den ganzen Krempel mitnimmt... Das würde ja eigentlich passen...



oh mann 
das ist der grund warum ich meine sportgeräte immer allzeit fluchbereit im auto liegen habe   insb. ist das stetige mitführen eines einweggrills zu empfhelen. man weiss ja nie ob man mal einen hirsch anfährt....(wenn man binnen 10sec reagiert gilt das ja bekanntlich als reflexhandlung und man ist nicht vermindert straffähig....)


----------



## Zelle (18. November 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> oh mann
> das ist der grund warum ich meine sportgeräte immer allzeit fluchbereit im auto liegen habe   insb. ist das stetige mitführen eines einweggrills zu empfhelen. man weiss ja nie ob man mal einen hirsch anfährt....(wenn man binnen 10sec reagiert gilt das ja bekanntlich als reflexhandlung und man ist nicht vermindert straffähig....)



Aber den Einweggrill hast Du nicht in 10 Sekunden einsatzbereit oder? Ich hatte damals auch immer das Problem, bis ich meinen Zigarettenanzünger umgebaut habe. Nun kann ich auch ausgewachsene Wildschweine einfach reinstecken und sie werden schön gleichmäßig von allen Seiten gegart


----------



## donnersberger (18. November 2008)




----------



## iTom (18. November 2008)

!!!Wischtisch für die Ü40-Fraktion und die die es werden wollen!!!!

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Gerstensaft-mit-Anti-Aging-Wirkung--/meldung/119019


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> !!!Wischtisch für die Ü40-Fraktion und die die es werden wollen!!!!


Wie uns auch schon die Werbung gelehrt hat: die Haut ab 40 braucht mehr Feuchtigkeit


----------



## iTom (18. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie uns auch schon die Werbung gelehrt hat: die Haut ab 40 braucht mehr Feuchtigkeit



Gongret rischtisch, aldä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (18. November 2008)

Kunstverständnis mal anderst:
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=93b_1227025975


----------



## Zelle (19. November 2008)

Was Du alles kannst


----------



## kneesliding (19. November 2008)

So mädels,

das es langsam WE wird, wollte ich frage wo die Reise am Samstag hingeht ?????

Love and NO kisses

Pete


----------



## donnersberger (19. November 2008)

ei mit dem 






hier hoch  






und dann dort runter


----------



## UHU69 (19. November 2008)

Ich dachte, ihr macht wieder Hütten-Sitzen


----------



## strandi (19. November 2008)

kleine warnung: am samstag mischt sich der strandinator unter das fussvolk am winebeat  also genau hinschauen welchen wanderer ihr anpöbelt


----------



## fanta1 (19. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> kleine warnung: am samstag mischt sich der strandinator unter das fussvolk am winebeat  also genau hinschauen welchen wanderer ihr anpöbelt



Du, hier in der palz! und dann noch als rotsocke unterwegs!!!!!!!!!!!
Was ist mit Biken ?????????


----------



## Bumble (19. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> kleine warnung: am samstag mischt sich der strandinator unter das fussvolk am winebeat  also genau hinschauen welchen wanderer ihr anpöbelt



*Oder welcher uns anpöbelt 

Bist ohne Bike da ? *


----------



## donnersberger (19. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> kleine warnung: am samstag mischt sich der strandinator unter das fussvolk am winebeat  also genau hinschauen welchen wanderer ihr anpöbelt



dann wird das ja am Samstach eine Antibeatfindetstrandirotsockendownhillerantiweihnachtsbaummitspammerndrauftrainingspokaltour


----------



## Levty (19. November 2008)

Pußy halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (19. November 2008)

MTB-Führerschein für 4 Wochen eingezogen


----------



## strandi (19. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Oder welcher uns anpöbelt
> 
> Bist ohne Bike da ? *



oder so 
jo...bin bei der liebsten in HD und wir gehen dann mit verwandschaft von ihr aus der palz wandern...


----------



## Bumble (19. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> oder so
> jo...bin bei der liebsten in HD und wir gehen dann mit verwandschaft von ihr aus der palz wandern...



*Na dann mal viel Spaß  

Ich nehm in letzter Zeit übrigens des öfteren deinen geliebten Strandi Abrock-Trail unter die Stollen 

Wollt dich nur mal bissl neidisch machen *


----------



## strandi (19. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Na dann mal viel Spaß
> 
> Ich nehm in letzter Zeit übrigens des öfteren deinen geliebten Strandi Abrock-Trail unter die Stollen
> 
> Wollt dich nur mal bissl neidisch machen *



der war letzten sommer total zugewuchert...also immer schön freihalten...irgendwann komme ich ja auch wieder zurück


----------



## Bumble (19. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> der war letzten sommer total zugewuchert...also immer schön freihalten...irgendwann komme ich ja auch wieder zurück



*Bin grad dabei die querliegenden Bäume für dich zu entfernen 
Hab das Ganze auch noch etwas erweitert und noch ein Abschluss-Schmankerl eingebaut 
*


----------



## Bumble (19. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> ...irgendwann komme ich ja auch wieder zurück




*Was geht da eigentlich grade ???
Man hört da ja so Gerüchte mit Karlsruhe *


----------



## strandi (19. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Was geht da eigentlich grade ???
> Man hört da ja so Gerüchte mit Karlsruhe *



buy on rumors, sell on facts...sagt man an der börse


----------



## Bumble (19. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> buy on rumors, sell on facts...sagt man an der börse



*Das hilft mir jetzt aber bei der Frage ob wir demnächst mal wieder ne Tour zusammen fahren auch nicht wirklich weiter *


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> buy on rumors, sell on facts...sagt man an der börse



Dann fahren wir aber auch mal zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (20. November 2008)

Moin!

Also ich bin für Samstag raus - Freitag ist ne kleine Party...
Das heißt ich werd erstmal aus dem Koma erwachen und dann alleine im Wald rum fallen


----------



## kneesliding (20. November 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Also ich bin für Samstag raus - Freitag ist ne kleine Party...
> Das heißt ich werd erstmal aus dem Koma erwachen und dann alleine im Wald rum fallen



Hmmm, 
einfach durchfeiern, dann macht das Radfahren erst richtig spass.
Du könntest dien DH fähigkeiten üben.......
http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1714743


----------



## THBiker (20. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> oder so
> jo...bin bei der liebsten in HD und wir gehen dann mit verwandschaft von ihr aus der palz wandern...



Was gibt´s denn da Neues gibt´s denn in Dk keine Frauen, dass du dir immer nur welche hier suchst ....oder ist´s nur ne bessere Schlafegelegenheit mit Familienanschluss für dei Bikewochen i.d. Pfalz  

Klär uns mal auf!

Bumble, was hast´n auf dem Trail gemacht? Lohnt es sich, den wieder zu fahren? Ich hab den letzter zeit gemieden, weil der total zu war!


----------



## strandi (20. November 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> gibt´s denn in Dk keine Frauen, dass du dir immer nur welche hier suchst



gibt schon welche....aber made in germany steht halt für qualität


----------



## Bumble (20. November 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Bumble, was hast´n auf dem Trail gemacht? Lohnt es sich, den wieder zu fahren? Ich hab den letzter zeit gemieden, weil der total zu war!



Bin dabei aber es liegen immer noch paar Bäume.

Ich hab vor bei jeder Tour ein Bäumchen zu entfernen, dann dürfte er in 2 Wochen wieder komplett fahrbar sein.


----------



## Houschter (20. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bin dabei aber es liegen immer noch paar Bäume.
> 
> Ich hab vor bei jeder Tour ein Bäumchen zu entfernen, dann dürfte er in 2 Wochen wieder komplett fahrbar sein.



Bis dann wieder so ein Spassvogel kommt und die Bäumchen wieder auf den Trail zieht!

Gestern beim Nightride durften wir auch "Waldarbeiter" spielen, bis auf ein Bäumchen ist der Blaue Punkt vom Hahnenschritt ins Klausental jetzt wieder frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (20. November 2008)

Ach du meinst den Trail vom Kaltenbrunner Tal hoch zum Hahnenschritt...
Cool, dann kann man den Uphill ja wieder fast komplett fahren.


----------



## kneesliding (20. November 2008)

So,

ausser Zimbo, wer ist am WE unterwegs?


----------



## Zelle (20. November 2008)

Am Sonntag bin ich unterwegs, aber ich glaube Dich gibt es gar nicht in Wirklichkeit ... sonst hätten wir uns sicherlich schonmal auf einer AWP-Tour gesehen


----------



## Bumble (20. November 2008)

Houschter schrieb:


> Bis dann wieder so ein Spassvogel kommt und die Bäumchen wieder auf den Trail zieht!



*Der Spaßvogel war in dem Fall aber eher ein recht heftiges Stürmchen *


----------



## Bumble (20. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ich glaube Dich gibt es gar nicht in Wirklichkeit ... sonst hätten wir uns sicherlich schonmal auf einer AWP-Tour gesehen



*Das Gleiche vermute ich schon seit geraumer Zeit bei dir 

@ Pete: Ich wäre am Sonntag zu allen Schandtaten bereit. *


----------



## kneesliding (20. November 2008)

Ich kann nur am Samstag,
Sonntag muss ich wo hin......


----------



## Zelle (20. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Das Gleiche vermute ich schon seit geraumer Zeit bei dir
> *



Was? Wer bist Du denn? 



kneesliding schrieb:


> Ich kann nur am Samstag,
> Sonntag muss ich wo hin......



Ich bin mal samstags und mal sonntags dabei ... wenn es Dich gibt werde ich Dich also irgendwann erwischen


----------



## Houschter (20. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Der Spaßvogel war in dem Fall aber eher ein recht heftiges Stürmchen *



Das was wir gestern weggeräumt haben, war sicher nicht dem Wind zuzuschreiben.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. November 2008)

Wie wäre es am Samstag mal mit einer Lambertskreuz/Drachenfelsrunde?
Treffen wie üblich 10h, am Bahnhof Lambrecht. Viel nuff und nunner


----------



## THBiker (20. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> gibt schon welche....aber made in germany steht halt für qualität



deswegen bist du dann weg nach DK???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (20. November 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es am Samstag mal mit einer Lambertskreuz/Drachenfelsrunde?
> Treffen wie üblich 10h, am Bahnhof Lambrecht. Viel nuff und nunner



Ich bin wie immer für alles offen 



.


----------



## mtb_nico (20. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> gibt schon welche....aber made in germany steht halt für qualität


Im Bereich Maschinenbau mag das ja stimmen, aber bezüglich der Damenwelt haben mich meine 24 Jahre inzwischen skeptisch gestimmt...


----------



## Kelme (20. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Ich bin wie immer für alles offen
> 
> 
> 
> .


Die Steilvorlage muss verwandelt werden. 

"Wer für alles offen ist, muss nicht ganz dicht sein!"


----------



## kneesliding (20. November 2008)

Tcha,

all I will say is 1-2


----------



## Kelme (20. November 2008)

Yessss!


----------



## Franz/K3 (20. November 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es am Samstag mal mit einer Lambertskreuz/Drachenfelsrunde?
> Treffen wie üblich 10h, am Bahnhof Lambrecht. Viel nuff und nunner



Aber wie binden wir den DRITTEN BERG in den Tour ein? - Ok wenn wir noch dem gelben Kreutz, Drachenfels, Lambertskreuz, Wolkenbruchweg noch völlig unbefriedigt sind, können wir ja über den blauen Punkt aufs Weinbiet, Wolfsburg, Nonnental und etwas Straße zurück an den Bahnhof rollen!

Auf den Bergen um Lambrecht soll es am Samstag bei leichtem Dauerfrost weder regnen noch schneien.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. November 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Aber wie binden wir den DRITTEN BERG in den Tour ein? - Ok wenn wir noch dem gelben Kreutz, Drachenfels, Lambertskreuz, Wolkenbruchweg noch völlig unbefriedigt sind, können wir ja über den blauen Punkt aufs Weinbiet, Wolfsburg, Nonnental und etwas Straße zurück an den Bahnhof rollen!
> 
> Auf den Bergen um Lambrecht soll es am Samstag bei leichtem Dauerfrost weder regnen noch schneien.




Genau so machen wir es


----------



## strandi (20. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Im Bereich Maschinenbau mag das ja stimmen, aber bezüglich der Damenwelt haben mich meine 24 Jahre inzwischen skeptisch gestimmt...



daran merkt man, dass du keinerlei erfahrungen mit den dänischen weibchen hast


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Tcha,
> 
> all I will say is 1-2



Ach und Pete.... das interessiert am Samstag NIEMANDEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanta1 (20. November 2008)

@ bumbel
Sonntag währ ich dabei wann und wo


----------



## biker-didi (20. November 2008)

Am Samstag bin ich auch dabei


----------



## mtb_nico (20. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> daran merkt man, dass du keinerlei erfahrungen mit den dänischen weibchen hast


Kann gut sein... Es gibt ja den Spruch: Schlimmer geht immer; und ich glaube da ist echt was dran...


----------



## kneesliding (20. November 2008)

Yep,

Fat German chicks...


----------



## Franz/K3 (20. November 2008)

Ich denke Zelle wird in wenigen Sekunden weitere extrem abschreckende Beispiele einstellen!  Ich hab bereits meine Schweißerbrille auf - wegen dem Augenkrebs!


----------



## mtb_nico (20. November 2008)

Der Thread ist echt langsam eine Ansammlung von ganz üblem Mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (20. November 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Ich denke Zelle wird in wenigen Sekunden weitere extrem abschreckende Beispiele einstellen!  Ich hab bereits meine Schweißerbrille auf - wegen dem Augenkrebs!



Wieso sollte ich sowas machen?


----------



## der-tick.de (20. November 2008)

Zelle, wo sind die Bilder deiner Schwester? Die würden doch passen. 120kg +!


----------



## Zelle (20. November 2008)

Die habe ich doch verkauft ... mit Google-Earth sollte man sie aber finden


----------



## el Zimbo (20. November 2008)

Mensch Zelle - hat dein Drachen so viel zugenommen in den letzten Monaten?
Dann schreib ihr doch ganz schnell das Buch "Abnehmen mit Paaranhals" 

PS:
Wenigstens hast du sie in ihrem Kellerverlies und nicht in der Küche fotografiert...


----------



## Zelle (20. November 2008)

Irgendwie ist alles vom Hals in das Gesäß geruscht ... vielleicht Nebenwirkungen von Paaranhals. Ich mache nun eine Studie mit Wendyleserinnin 

PS: Auf der anderen Seite ist ihre Kochecke 

... und nochwas an die "Samstag-Tour-Fahr-Pöbel": Wann wird die Tour denn vorraussichtlich abgeschlossen sein? Der Drachenfelsen reizt mich schon mal wieder sehr (habe da noch eine Rechnung offen), aber ich muss rechtzeitig zurück sein. 

@Zimbo: Sonst bin ich Sonntag mit im Wald.


----------



## Franz/K3 (20. November 2008)

...ja wer möchte sich schon beim Fahrradputzen die Designer Klamotten ruinieren?


- - - -

Bei der angedachten Tourplanung für den Samstag queren wir ja nach ca. nach 66,6 % der Strecke das Fahrerlager erneut! - Sicher gibt es vielfältige Gründe  für einen vorzeitigen Ausstieg!


----------



## el Zimbo (20. November 2008)

Drachenfels würd ich bei passendem Wetter am Sonntag auch machen


----------



## Zelle (20. November 2008)

Na dann muss ich mir ja am Samstag keinen Stress machen, wenn die Wettergötter es so wollen. Und dem Pete kann ich auch wieder aus dem Weg gehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Der Drachenfelsen reizt mich schon mal wieder sehr (habe da noch eine Rechnung offen)


Welche Ironie in diesen Worten liegt...


----------



## mtb_nico (20. November 2008)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich jetzt lächerlich mache, weil dieses absolute Basic an mir vorbei gegangen ist: Was ist eigentlich Paaranhals?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (20. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich Paaranhals?



Cool!

Jetzt geh ich mir Popcorn und Bier holen und les live mit!


----------



## el Zimbo (20. November 2008)

Das ist unfair!!!
Ich hab Feierabend und kann nicht mitlesen...


----------



## Zelle (20. November 2008)

Schon eine Suchmaschine bemüht?


----------



## mtb_nico (20. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Schon eine Suchmaschine bemüht?



Ne.. wills von dir wissen!


----------



## Franz/K3 (20. November 2008)

> Schon eine Suchmaschine bemüht?


Google.com arbeitet in diesem Punkt gewohnt zuverlässig, winkipedia.org schwächelt aber noch. Es sollte mal schnell ein PAARANHALS Artikel eingesetzt  werden!


----------



## face-to-ground (20. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ne.. wills von dir wissen!



dann hoff mal, daß sich der zelle net dazu hinreißen lässt, dir das in einer praktischen übung vorzuführen 

da fällt mir grad noch was wichtiges ein: wie ist das spiel gestern abend eigentlich ausgegangen?


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2008)

ich weiss es, sags awa net


----------



## kneesliding (20. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Tcha,
> 
> all I will say is 1-2



You only sing when youre winning, sing when youre winning,


----------



## UHU69 (20. November 2008)

und nicht zu vergessen:
Deutschland Dritter WM 2006 und EM-Finalist 2008.
Und England???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (20. November 2008)

Wie gesagt, 

you only sing when youre winning......
Aber statisch gesehen, im direkten vergleich haben wir mehrmals gegen euch gewonnen als ihr gegen uns 

p.s. And only the germans would list being the first loser


----------



## UHU69 (20. November 2008)

... and England has nothing to list

Warum hat England eigentlich nicht bei der EM mitgespielt???


----------



## Kelme (20. November 2008)

... und wer hat nochmal das letzte Tor im alten Wembley-Stadion geschossen?


----------



## pfalz (20. November 2008)

das hier? 

hab leider keinen Schimmer, wieich das Video hier reinbekomme..


----------



## iTom (20. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und wer hat nochmal das letzte Tor im alten Wembley-Stadion geschossen?


----------



## biker-didi (20. November 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (20. November 2008)

UHU69 schrieb:


> ... and England has nothing to list
> 
> Warum hat England eigentlich nicht bei der EM mitgespielt???



Busy playing a real mans game....


----------



## Bumble (21. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Busy playing a real mans game....



*Da wird aber auch schon ein klein wenig rumgeschwuchtelt, oder ? *


----------



## der-tick.de (21. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Da wird aber auch schon ein klein wenig rumgeschwuchtelt, oder ? *



Is ja auch ein SPiel der Engländer!


----------



## kneesliding (21. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Is ja auch ein SPiel der Engländer!




Tcha, Fußball ist auch ein Spiel der Englander.
Wer hats erfunden? Nein, nicht Ricola


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Tcha, Fußball ist auch ein Spiel der Englander.
> Wer hats erfunden? Nein, nicht Ricola


Du wirst morgen bluten


----------



## Zelle (21. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich jetzt lächerlich mache, weil dieses absolute Basic an mir vorbei gegangen ist: Was ist eigentlich Paaranhals?



Du hast recht, die "absolute Basic" ist an Dir vorbei gegangen. Glücklicherweise bist Du noch recht jung und kannst noch daran arbeiten. Spich mal mit dem Wolfman, was passiert wenn man Paaranhals nicht kennt und lebt! Vor allem beim Umgang mit Frauen ist es unabdingbar Paaranhals zu beherrschen, ja sogar zu leben. Wir wissen ja, dass Frauen besonders minderbemittelte Kreaturen sind, welche die Götter (im Suff) eigentlich nur zu unserer Belustigung gebaut haben.

Irgendwann fingen sie aber an zu denken ... was eigentlich nie vorgesehen war, daher auch zahlreiche Fehlfunktionen. Mit Paaranhals macht man sich jedoch das Denken der Frauen zu Nutze. Es ist eine erzieherische Maßnahme mit der man die Frauen so beeinflussen kann, dass sie teilweise logische (natürlich von uns vorgegebene) Aufgaben ausführen.

Ein Beispiel ist die Frau kommt nach Hause und war einkaufen: Lippenstift, Tanpons, Bild der Frau. Dann kommt Paaranhals zum Einsatz, so lange, bis es klappt. Also erst wenn sie vom Einkauf zurück kommt und Bier, Fleisch und Bikeparts mitbringt, kommt Paaranhals nicht zum Einsatz. So lernt sie, Bier kaufen gut, Lippenstift nicht gut.

Manche Männer versuchen der Frau dieses mit Worten beizubringen, dass ist in etwa das gleiche, wie Frauen die mit Blumen sprechen. Macht also keinen Sinn. Blumen verstehen nicht, Frauen erst recht nicht. Denn die Götter haben das nicht vorgesehen.

Mit Paaranhals kann man also Frauen genau so benutzen, wie sie für uns vorgesehen sind. Die Frauen werden dadurch auch erst richtig glücklich, denn das ist ihre eigentliche Aufgabe und alles andere ist gegen die Natur. 

Ohne Paaranhals folgt dann dass, was man bei vielen Männern beobachtet: Frauen versuchen mitzubestimmen, Vorschriften zu machen, Dir Dein Fleisch wegzuessen ...

Paaranhals kommt ursprünglich aus dem deutschen und bedeutet so viel wie "paar an Hals".

Mann kann es natürlich auch auf andere Lebenwesen anwenden, deren IQ dem einer Frau entspricht (pöbelnde Wanderer, schlechte Hundebesitzer, Milben ... )

So ... ich muss nun weiter an der Paaranhals-Trilogie in 12 Bänden arbeiten!


----------



## mtb_nico (21. November 2008)

Ist da mit dem "paar" eigentlich das "Paar" gemeint und damit die Hände des Mannes?!


----------



## Zelle (21. November 2008)

Nein, grundsätzlich wird nur einer der beiden männlichen Pranken eingesetzt, da sonst gar nicht genug Schwung und Kraft entsteht. Daher auch paar an Hals, das Wort zusammengeschrieben dann aber natürlich wieder Paaranhals und nicht paaranHals.


----------



## Houschter (21. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Nein, grundsätzlich wird nur einer der beiden männlichen Pranken eingesetzt, da sonst gar nicht genug Schwung und Kraft entsteht. Daher auch paar an Hals, das Wort zusammengeschrieben dann aber natürlich wieder Paaranhals und nicht paaranHals.



Artverwandt und einigen vielleicht aus der Kindheit noch bekannt ist z.B. "Paarhinnerdohre"


----------



## han (21. November 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Du wirst morgen bluten



wenns wetter passt, bin ich morgen dabei.

@wolfmann > SBahn um 9:30 uhr?

@wir haben soviel WM-Titel wie die Krauts und Tommys zusammen 

@Uhu. 2nd place is the first looser. dad würde ich nie aufm Tshirt tragen wollen. Da haben wir gegen Brasilien schon 2mal verdient verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. November 2008)

han schrieb:


> wenns wetter passt, bin ich morgen dabei.
> 
> @wolfmann > SBahn um 9:30 uhr?
> 
> ...



Passt nicht Bahn fährt um 0937 und kommt erst 1007 an. Nehme die 0911 Ankunft 0937. Kann ja nicht über die zu spät kommenden lästern, wenn ich selbst so spät bin


----------



## kneesliding (21. November 2008)

So,

treffpunkt ist Lamprecht Bahnhof um 10:00 oder ????????????


----------



## han (21. November 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Passt nicht Bahn fährt um 0937 und kommt erst 1007 an. Nehme die 0911 Ankunft 0937. Kann ja nicht über die zu spät kommenden lästern, wenn ich selbst so spät bin



sollte ich kommen, werde ich die Bahn um 9;37 nehmen..warte doch nicht 20 min in der kälte auf die Autofahrer brrrrrrrrrrrrr. die 7 min werde ich dann auf dem Trail aufholen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So,
> 
> treffpunkt ist Lamprecht Bahnhof um 10:00 oder ????????????



Yes, Si, klaro, ja


----------



## eL (21. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> "Ein Beispiel ist die Frau kommt nach Hause und war einkaufen: Lippenstift, Tanpons, Bild der Frau. Dann kommt Paaranhals zum Einsatz, so lange, bis es klappt. Also erst wenn sie vom Einkauf zurück kommt und Bier, Fleisch und Bikeparts mitbringt, kommt Paaranhals nicht zum Einsatz. So lernt sie, Bier kaufen gut, Lippenstift nicht gut."


Klassisches konditionieren!

yeah baby 

mal sehen wieviel schaneeh morjen so rumliegt
wenn es nich zum schlittenfahren reicht dann könnte man ja rattspochteln.


----------



## Romarius (21. November 2008)

viel spass euch awp'lern. ich werd mir meine punkte woanders holen...

und zwar damit: gerade taufrisch aus den usa eingeflogen: yiiiipiieeeeaaaeeeehhhhh


----------



## han (21. November 2008)

wo ist denn da vorne?


----------



## Romarius (21. November 2008)

na vorne. vorne ist vorne. is doch logisch, ne ?
also nicht da wo hinten ist. weil hinten kann ja nicht da sein wo vorne ist. hinten ist hinten, vorne ist vorne. kapiche?


----------



## cpetit (21. November 2008)

Wann fährt ihr den jetzt morgen und wo ist der Treffpunkt?

Würde gerne morgen mal zu euch stoßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (21. November 2008)

cpetit schrieb:


> Wann fährt ihr den jetzt morgen und wo ist der Treffpunkt?
> 
> Würde gerne morgen mal zu euch stoßen.


10:00 Uhr beim Gemüsehändler unterhalb vom Weinbiet dort wo die Straße zur Kalmit hochgeht und der Parkplatz ist. War doch so, oder?


----------



## cpetit (21. November 2008)

Ok, werde dann mal um 10Uhr in Lambrecht am Bahnhof stehen.


----------



## Franz/K3 (21. November 2008)

@cepeti

Lambrecht Bahnhof exakt 10:00h

dann warten wir gemeinsam  7 Minuten auf Mari und wenige Mintuten später sind wir bereits auf dem ersten Trail.

buenanotte


----------



## mtb_nico (21. November 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> viel spass euch awp'lern. ich werd mir meine punkte woanders holen...
> 
> und zwar damit: gerade taufrisch aus den usa eingeflogen: yiiiipiieeeeaaaeeeehhhhh


Hulla!  Gleich 4 Paar auf einmal!


----------



## donnersberger (21. November 2008)

wenn Du Dir Skibindungen auf die Ski draufschraubst und mit Skischuhen fährst, dann verlierst Du sie nicht so schnell und dann brauchst Du auch nicht so viel in Reserve (ist dann billiger und nicht so kalt als wie wenn Du barfuß skifährst), aber nur so am Rande..

Ach ja und viel Spazz


----------



## mtb_nico (21. November 2008)

Je nach Temperatur friert er Barfuß aber auf den Ski fest, was dann ja auch wieder dem Verlieren entgegenwirkt. Allerdings stelle ich mir das sehr schmerzhaft vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (22. November 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> @cepeti
> 
> Lambrecht Bahnhof exakt 10:00h
> 
> ...



servus Franz, ich bin für heute raus..zu spät und zu satt heimgekommen..euch wünsche ich trockene, nicht zu warme Trails


----------



## Zelle (22. November 2008)

Viel Spaß heute Mädels ... und lasst ein bisschen Schnee für morgen liegen!


----------



## kneesliding (22. November 2008)

Wer fährt heute mit ?

Pete


----------



## TomChili (22. November 2008)

Ich würde mitfahren. Wurde von meinen anderen Mitfahrern versetzt. 

Hoffe dass wenigstens wer von euch kommt 

Bis nachher, Thomas


----------



## cpetit (22. November 2008)

Ich bin raus.

Habe auf  der viertel der Strecke umgedreht. Der Schnee wurde immer heftiger und auf der Autobahn wurde die Schneedecke immer dicker.

Vielleicht starte ich nächste Woche einen neuen Versuch.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. November 2008)

Bei euch scheint ja allerhand los zu sein. Hier ist nicht eine Schneeflocke runter gekommen...


----------



## Houschter (22. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Bei euch scheint ja allerhand los zu sein. Hier ist nicht eine Schneeflocke runter gekommen...


Keine Ahnung wo die alle herkommen, in der Südpfalz liegt jedenfalls kein Schnee. Raum Neustadt / Landau war heut bestes Wetter mit Sonne und mit ohne Schnee.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. November 2008)

Hier hats heute Mittag nun großzügig aufgerundete 2cm Schnee runter gemacht...


----------



## Kelme (22. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hier hats heute Mittag nun großzügig aufgerundete 2cm Schnee runter gemacht...



Viel mehr Schnee hat's bei uns auch nicht. Sogar auf dem Drachenfels war es nur leicht beflockt. Die Anfahrt über die Nordseite war eher durch das tiefe Laub Kraft raubend, denn durch den Schnee. Ist aber schön, wenn es unter den Stollen wieder knirscht .





Erinnerung an die Vergangenheit ist eine Ausfahrt im Schnee mit V-Brakes. Da kommt Freude auf und ich buche das vorsichtige Rumgeeier als Technikschulung.





Noch wichtig für die Planung der Touren rund um Weihnachten und Silvester (Nico: Uffbasse!!):





Lohnend war die Tour auf jeden Fall. Mein Lieblingsbildchen von heute ist ein Blick in Richtung "Eschdl". 






Kelme - schön im Schnee (und 10 Punkte für's Team )


----------



## Franz/K3 (22. November 2008)

Wir haben heute auch eine schöne Tour um den Drachenfels abgerollt. Dank der Ansage von Wolfman konnte ich jetzt auch mal den "Kelme" in freier Wildbahn beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (22. November 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> ... den "Kelme" in freier Wildbahn beobachten.


Das zweifelhafte Vergnügen haben nur wenige.


----------



## Levty (23. November 2008)

Falls das noch jemand liest, der morgen mitfährt:
Ich bin leider in der SAP Arena... euch viel Spaß!


----------



## kneesliding (23. November 2008)

Moin mädels,

So, nach der Tour gestern habe ich entschlossen neue Pedale zu kaufen, aber Welche ???
Ein Paar tipps vielleicht ???

Pedro


----------



## Levty (23. November 2008)

Tioga SF MX Pro oder CrankBrothers Mallet M


----------



## eL (23. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich bin leider in der SAP Arena... euch viel Spaß!



wer spielt?


----------



## Romarius (23. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin mädels,
> 
> So, nach der Tour gestern habe ich entschlossen neue Pedale zu kaufen, aber Welche ???
> Ein Paar tipps vielleicht ???
> ...


plattform? wenn ja, dann:
wellgo bei ebay. oder bei poison-bikes.de die freeride-dh-dinger für 13.-


----------



## Speedbullit (23. November 2008)

Tioga SF MX Pro  , leicht und super grip


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So, nach der Tour gestern habe ich entschlossen neue Pedale zu kaufen, aber Welche ???
> Ein Paar tipps vielleicht ???


Plattform oder Klick?
Im ersten Fall wenn es leicht sein soll: Wellgo Magnesium, andernfalls Shimano MX30.
Falls es Klickies sein sollen: Crank Brothers Mallet 1


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Shimano MX30



Diese aber bitte nur mit den langen Pins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (23. November 2008)

Tioga SF MX Pro


----------



## old school (23. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin mädels,
> 
> So, nach der Tour gestern habe ich entschlossen neue Pedale zu kaufen, aber Welche ???
> Ein Paar tipps vielleicht ???
> ...


 
Wieso, was isn schon wieder passiert?  Erzähl.
Ich denke ab nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. November 2008)

old school schrieb:


> Wieso, was isn schon wieder passiert?  Erzähl.
> Ich denke ab nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.



Pete hat festgestellt, dass seine Klickis entweder am Schuh festgefroren sind, oder sie derart vereist sind, dass er nicht mehr mit seinen Schuhen reinkommt. Also, so oder so, schei§endreck. Die Überzeugungskraft seiner Mitfahrer war so enorm, dass er sich zu diesem Schritt entschied. Vernüftig 
Auch ein Engländer kann noch vun de Pälzer lerne 

@ Guru. Mensch ist dein Bike schön sauber. RESPEKT


----------



## Optimizer (23. November 2008)

Puderzucker in der Randzone...


----------



## Levty (23. November 2008)

eL schrieb:


> wer spielt?


Blue Man Group. Zum 4. Mal bau ich für die mit auf :kotz:


----------



## biker-didi (23. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin mädels,
> 
> So, nach der Tour gestern habe ich entschlossen neue Pedale zu kaufen, aber Welche ???
> Ein Paar tipps vielleicht ???
> ...





Shimano MX 30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Diese aber bitte nur mit den langen Pins


Logisch!! Die kurzen Pins sind nur als Transportschutz für die Gewinde gedacht 




wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Pete hat festgestellt, dass seine Klickis entweder am Schuh festgefroren sind, oder sie derart vereist sind, dass er nicht mehr mit seinen Schuhen reinkommt. Also, so oder so, schei§endreck.


Dann ist mir auch klasklar, dass er mit SPD-Klickies unterwegs war. Sowas kann man vielleicht aufm RR fahren, aber doch nicht ma MTB...!


----------



## Bumble (23. November 2008)

*Ich kann auch die Wellgo Magnesium Pedale empfehlen.
Leicht und ne super Lagerung !!!*


----------



## kneesliding (23. November 2008)

Danke 

Aber welche art von schuhe brauch ich?


----------



## Zelle (23. November 2008)

Den Bumble gibt es ja wirklich ... aber dieser Kneesliding


----------



## Bumble (23. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Den Bumble gibt es ja wirklich ... aber dieser Kneesliding


  

*Den wirste auch irgendwann mal kennenlernen 

Irgendwie bin ich trotz der wenig Höhenmeter schon bissl platt 

Liegt wohl an meinem neuen Tubeless-System 

Hab ich euch davon schon erzählt ? *


----------



## mtb_nico (23. November 2008)

Hör nur auf mit deiner Dichtmilch du alte Topsau!


----------



## Bumble (23. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hör nur auf mit deiner Dichtmilch du alte Topsau!



*Nee im Ernst, das funktioniert wirklich 

Bin ja selbst überrascht *


----------



## mtb_nico (23. November 2008)

Mmmh... da will ich aber nicht dein Felge innen sehen! 
Jedem das sein.. ich fahr mit meinem Schlauch irgendwie seit 2003 echt gut!
Übrigens sind die Schwalbe Tauschreifen angekommen! 
Freu mich schon am Freitag das Paket aufzumachen. Da warten 6 Muddys in DH Version!


----------



## Bumble (23. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Da warten 6 Muddys in DH Version!



*Mit 1100 gramm pro Reifen 

Dann nix wie drauf mit den Teilen, damit du berghoch net mehr so schnell bist. *


----------



## mtb_nico (23. November 2008)

Ei die sind doch fürs Helius... Aufem Fritzz habe ich ja die FR Version... Alles ganz genau ausgetüddelt...  Bin doch nen Fuchs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (23. November 2008)

stan´s? selbsgeschmadder tubelos?


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Aber welche art von schuhe brauch ich?


Für Klickies oder Plattform...?


----------



## kneesliding (23. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Für Klickies oder Plattform...?



Für Platform.
Habe die hier gesehen. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22336

Da ich am WE in England bin, kann ich kostenlos leifern lassen.

Gruß,

Kneesliding

und es gibt mich wirklich.....


----------



## Bumble (23. November 2008)

eL schrieb:


> stan´s? selbsgeschmadder tubelos?



*Stans Milch mit 20Zoll Schlauch --> Ghetto Tubeless 
Heute mit 1,9bar perfekt
Werd für morgen mal bissl Luft ablassen und schaun was passiert *


----------



## Bumble (23. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Für Platform.
> Habe die hier gesehen. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22336



*Schicke Teile, da kannst sogar zum Sonntags-Gottesdienst mit *


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Für Platform.
> Habe die hier gesehen. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22336
> 
> Da ich am WE in England bin, kann ich kostenlos leifern lassen.


Die wären mir etwas "zu schick"  Ich würde wohl die bevorzugen - die hab ich in der Klick-Version und die sind auch auf Plattform top!  Ein paar Skateschuhe von Vans oder DC mit nicht zu weicher Sohle tun es aber auch.

Wenn du am WE wo vorbei kommst, wo es Hope-Naben gibt, könntest du mir 2 mitbringen!  Bei CRC sind die leider seit einer Weile ausverkauft


----------



## Eike. (23. November 2008)

Oder gleich einen richtigen Radspochtschuh und nicht so Modeschleicher.


----------



## biker-didi (23. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Oder gleich einen richtigen Radspochtschuh und nicht so Modeschleicher.



Die Five Ten Impact würde ich dir auch empfehlen, kleben am Pedal


----------



## Levty (23. November 2008)

Wanderschuh
Im Winter hält er auch warm, im Vergleich zu den oben aufgeführten Mistschuhen 
Und im Sommer sind die auch nicht schlechter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Oder gleich einen richtigen Radspochtschuh und nicht so Modeschleicher.


Der Klebegummi wird überbewertet, finde ich. Mag ne nette Sache sein, aber dafür würde ICH nicht das Doppelte ausgeben  In meiner Clique fahren die 3 Leute und die jammern im Sommer über übelste Fuß-Sauna -> BÄH!  Die richtigen Pedale sind eh wichtiger!


----------



## eL (24. November 2008)

flat´s würd ich nur im winter fahren aber ich hab auch schon mehrere winter mit klicks und gaerne polar überstanden. fetzt zwar überhaupt nicht wenn man nicht mehr in die klicks kommt aber einen grund zum fluchen brauch man immer.
sag mal pete was iss denn los bei den tommys? das pfund soo mies zur zeit? da lont sich ja mal ein blick auf die insel zum shoppen. so ein schicken Hope vorbau wollt ich immer mal schon haben ;-)


Bummble dein bebastel klingt grauselig..... das musst mir dann mal genauer erklären. Stan´s milch hab ich jetzt auch in einem der UST fatalbert da sie wenn sie was älter werden schleicher bekommen..... schluck milch rein und alles is wieder io.

 L


----------



## THBiker (24. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> gibt schon welche....aber made in germany steht halt für qualität



Da fährt man nichtsahnend und schön lästernd auf´s Weinbiet und wer läuft einem vor das Bike ...der Strandi ...mit seienr ganzen neuen Schwiegerfamilie im Schlepptau 

Hoff du bist noch gut heim gekommen und wieder heil in DK gelandet


----------



## kneesliding (24. November 2008)

Móin,

hab die jetzt bestellt.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=18195

und die http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a279/details.html


----------



## Zelle (24. November 2008)

Kommt wohl zu spät, aber mit diesen hier hat man einen richtig guten und spürbaren Halt auf Flat-Pedale 







... und dazu sehen sie noch super aus! Vor allem passend zu weißen Fahrrädern oder Komponenten


----------



## strandi (24. November 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Da fährt man nichtsahnend und schön lästernd auf´s Weinbiet und wer läuft einem vor das Bike ...der Strandi ...mit seienr ganzen neuen Schwiegerfamilie im Schlepptau
> 
> Hoff du bist noch gut heim gekommen und wieder heil in DK gelandet



hehe von wegen schwiegerfamilie...das waren entfernte verwandte von der holden 
war lustig euch zu treffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (24. November 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> hehe von wegen schwiegerfamilie...das waren entfernte verwandte von der holden
> war lustig euch zu treffen!



Achsoooooooo...auch noch  das war echt der Hit, vor allem, dass wir´s genau in dem Moment von dir hatten (zum Glück hab ich nix schlimmes gesagt )


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2008)

@ Pete: Damit dürftest du mindestens so viel Halt wie mit Klickies haben 


@ Zelle: der Vorteil dieser Schuhe in Verbindung mit etwas Übung ist, dass man dann immer die "alten" Löcher im Fuß wieder trifft und so nur durch die (möglicherweise durch Eiter eh recht gut geschmierte) Kruste durch muss und nicht immer wieder aufs Neue durch Haut etc., ist dann ähnlich wie ein Klicksystem


----------



## strandi (24. November 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Achsoooooooo...auch noch  das war echt der Hit, vor allem, dass wir´s genau in dem Moment von dir hatten (zum Glück hab ich nix schlimmes gesagt )



ja und zum glück habt ihr euch gut benommen...net das es heisst ich würde mtb-rowdys kennen


----------



## THBiker (24. November 2008)

MTB-Rowdies....gibt´s sowas


----------



## Speedbullit (24. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Klebegummi wird überbewertet,




absolut no, bin auch jahrelang vans gefahren, und diesen sommer auf die 5ten umgestiegen. die schuhe sind der hammer und mit nichts zu vergleichen. man hat fast das gefühl, als würde man klickis fahren.


----------



## THBiker (24. November 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> absolut no, bin auch jahrelang vans gefahren, und diesen sommer auf die 5ten umgestiegen. die schuhe sind der hammer und mit nichts zu vergleichen. man hat fast das gefühl, als würde man klickis fahren.



das kann ich so bestätigen ich bin auch hellauf begeistert von dem Schuh und nach knapp 2 Jahren gebrauch ist die Sohle immer noch gut! bei normalen Skateschuhen war die Sohle nach 3-4 Monaten durch und der Grup nicht annähernd wie bei 5/10


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2008)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> absolut no, bin auch jahrelang vans gefahren, und diesen sommer auf die 5ten umgestiegen. die schuhe sind der hammer und mit nichts zu vergleichen. man hat fast das gefühl, als würde man klickis fahren.


Hmm, ich hatte mit meinen Vans Rowleys und MX 30 eigentlich auch immer ein recht klick-artiges Gefühl (zumindest links), das ging sogar teilweise so weit, dass ich den Schuh nach einer Abfahrt mit Gewalt vom Pedal ziehen musste und erstmal ungewollt ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen rückwärts mit einem Fuß vollführt habe  Aber da ich wegen meiner "partiellen motorischen Dysfunktion" (rechts) jetzt eh auf Mallets umgestiegen und damit recht zufrieden bin, ergibt sich die 5-10 Überlegung für mich nicht mehr - ausser die bauen mal sowas wie die Shimano DX Schuhe für Plattform-Klick-Kombis.
Also wenn ihr so begeistert von den Teilen seid, dann sag ich jetzt nix mehr dagegen


----------



## Levty (24. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Móin,
> 
> hab die jetzt bestellt.
> 
> ...


mMn beides falsche Wahl


----------



## Zelle (24. November 2008)

... ich sag's ja.


----------



## kneesliding (24. November 2008)

Thanks god Germany is a Democracy 

Der mehrzahl hat gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (24. November 2008)

Die Pedale sicher... die sind nicht so toll wie z.B. Nc 17 Mag oder SudPin3. Die Schuhe... auf jeden Fall Mist weil es die nicht in meiner Größe gibt.


----------



## zena (24. November 2008)

News aus dem Hause 10a:

heute war ich beim MRT und ich bin nicht auseinandergerissen wer schon mal in so einer Röhre drin war kann es vielleicht nachempfinden dass es nicht direkt ein Platz der inneren Ruhe und Ballance ist
Du wirst beschossen mit Magnetfeldern jeglicher Art und fühlst dich wie die wertvolle Ladung eines Freihandelsschiffes der Föderation während eines Photonenangriffes
...der Soundtrack hatte ein schönes Ende...ICH MUSS NICHT AUFGESCHNITTEN WERDEN  und wenn die Brüche verheilt sind nerve ich euch bereits im Januar mit meiner großen Klappe

...bis dahin übe ich schon mal Paar-an-Hals mit ihr-wisst-schon-wen?


----------



## kneesliding (24. November 2008)

Super,

bis dan "gute besserung und frohes fest"


----------



## donnersberger (24. November 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ...
> ...der Soundtrack hatte ein schönes Ende...ICH MUSS NICHT AUFGESCHNITTEN WERDEN  und wenn die Brüche verheilt sind nerve ich euch bereits im Januar mit meiner großen Klappe



Jippi


----------



## Lynus (24. November 2008)

@10a:

Hab zwar keine Ahnung, was dir passiert ist, aber als Leidensgenosse (Syndesmoseband-Abriss + Schienbeinfraktur) wünsche ich dir gute Besserung 

Im Gegensatz zu dir fand ich das MRT nach 10-15min recht beruhigend und wenn´s noch ein wenig länger gedauert hätte, wär ich evtl. sogar eingepennt  Muss aber dazu sagen, dass mein Termin abends um 21Uhr  war. Soll keiner sagen, die MRTs wären nicht ausgelastet.
Das Ergebnis war bei mir allerdings nicht so erfreulich: Ich wurde in der BG aufgeschnippelt, hab´ne Schraube rein und einen Gips drumherum bekommen  Beides ist seit 2 Wochen wieder draussen und ich lern grad wieder laufen. Bald geht´s dann auch wieder auf´s Bike - juhu !

Gruß,
Lynus


----------



## Zelle (24. November 2008)

zena schrieb:


> News aus dem Hause 10a:
> 
> heute war ich beim MRT und ich bin nicht auseinandergerissen wer schon mal in so einer Röhre drin war kann es vielleicht nachempfinden dass es nicht direkt ein Platz der inneren Ruhe und Ballance ist



Mit Stahlhelm geht das voll ab ... mann hatte ich Nackenschmerzen


----------



## Optimizer (24. November 2008)

zena schrieb:


> News aus dem Hause 10a:
> 
> heute war ich beim MRT und ich bin nicht auseinandergerissen wer schon mal in so einer Röhre drin war kann es vielleicht nachempfinden dass es nicht direkt ein Platz der inneren Ruhe und Ballance ist



das schlimmste für dich war dabei bestimmt, dass du niemanden zum reden hattest, oder???


----------



## guru39 (24. November 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> das schlimmste für dich war dabei bestimmt, dass du niemanden zum reden hattest, oder???



 

@10a
guter besserung!


----------



## mtb_nico (24. November 2008)

Öhm was für Brüche?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-didi (24. November 2008)

@10a
@lynus



gute besserung!


----------



## pfalz (24. November 2008)

> Mit Stahlhelm geht das voll ab



Gott liebt die Infanterie


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Thanks god Germany is a Democracy


Nur schade, dass die Demokratie nicht funktioniert, man siehts ja in unserer Politik  By the way: what about democracy in christianity...? 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Die Pedale sicher... die sind nicht so toll wie z.B. Nc 17 Mag oder SudPin3.


Geschmacksache! Ich bin damals von den NC-17auf die DX umgestiegen und fand sie deutlich besser! Kleinere Pins -> "bissiger". Leicht konkaves Profil -> mehr Druck "ins" Pedal 




zena schrieb:


> ...bis dahin übe ich schon mal Paar-an-Hals mit ihr-wisst-schon-wen?


Na denn: Hau rein!  Gute Besserung nebenbei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. November 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ...bis dahin übe ich schon mal Paar-an-Hals mit ihr-wisst-schon-wen?



Von mir auch gute Besserung an alle, die es brauchen können, auch an ihr-wisst-schon-wen. Er wirds auch brauchen.


----------



## eL (24. November 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> das schlimmste für dich war dabei bestimmt, dass du niemanden zum reden hattest, oder???



autsch 

das schlimme ann der magnetröhre ist das man ganz stille liegen muss sonst wird die aufnahme unscharf und mann muss noch länger stille liegen.

10a du schaffst das schon

und wenn nich dann nim dir 2Paaranhals" extra


----------



## kneesliding (25. November 2008)

Hmm,

hier ist etwas rühig heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (25. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> hier ist etwas rühig heute.



Ruhestörer!


----------



## Levty (25. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ruhestörer!


Typisch Inselaffe...


----------



## der-tick.de (25. November 2008)

Schnautze Lev! 
(Das fehlte hier doch einfach mal wieder)


----------



## zena (25. November 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> das schlimmste für dich war dabei bestimmt, dass du niemanden zum reden hattest, oder???



geeeeeeeeenau nicht mal telefonieren durfte ich 

optimizer du bist echt ein frauenversteher


----------



## Levty (25. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Schnautze Lev!
> (Das fehlte hier doch einfach mal wieder)


Du elender Versager...


----------



## der-tick.de (25. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Du elender Versager...


Es reagiert einer auf meine Beiträge... Juhu!


----------



## Levty (25. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Es reagiert einer auf meine Beiträge... Juhu!


Na das ist so wie mit den dämlichen Kindern in der Schule.
Wenn sie etwas sagen, muss man kurz Aufmerksamkeit zeigen. Denn irgendwann raffen die, dass man sie nicht mag, wenn man ihnen keine Beachtung schenkt.
Aber wenn man kurz etwas sagt/schreibt, so wie in deinem Fall, kann man sich weiterhein an der Dummheit des Trottels erfreuen.

Kleine Tat, große Wirkung.


----------



## Levty (25. November 2008)

Ach Süßer, wann holst du endlich mal dein Pußy-Rad ab? 
Es steht immer noch aufm Balkon: Schnee und Regen ausgesetzt!


----------



## Homer Simpson (25. November 2008)

Hi,

passt jetzt zwar nicht so wirklich, aber welche Markierung hat der Trail der vom Bismarckturm runter geht, den ich bei meiner 1. Tour mitgefahren bin (irgendwann im September). Der mit dem kleinem Kicker nach dem dann so ein Steinfeld kommt. Wisst ihr welchen ich meine, ich glaube den nennt ihr immer Soul Trail oder sowas. Ich finde den Eingang am Turm oben, nur wüsst ich gerne die Markierung. Hoch nehme ich am besten das blaue Rechteck oder? Warscheinlich fahr ich sowieso mitm Bus
PS: meinn Bike muss dann bald mal kommen. Die Domain hat jetzt U-Turn und ist außerdem sind die Domains bei Poison außerhalb der Codes . Nur deren Lackierkabine war kaputt und die konnte deshalb keine Rahmen lackieren, aber der Poison Mensch versucht hinzubekommen, dass ich mein Rad bis zum WE hab.


----------



## Bumble (25. November 2008)

*Blauer Punkt, Blauer Strich, irgendwas Blaues isses jedenfalls *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (26. November 2008)

wie kann denn sowas kaputt gehen?
aber warscheilich lagen die lackierer 2 wochen lang dauer stoned in der ecke und deshalb ging nix.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Blauer Punkt, Blauer Strich, irgendwas Blaues isses jedenfalls *



Bumble was steht denn in dem Glas vor dir?  

@ Optimizer. Rent a Frauenversteher. Du armer Kerl  Da hat dir Zena ja eine Verantwortung übertragen


----------



## mtb_nico (26. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Blauer Punkt, Blauer Strich, irgendwas Blaues isses jedenfalls *


Noin... das ist erst ab dem Wöfchen offiziell der Blaue Strich. Vorher hat der Trail keine Markierung.
Allerdings hat sich im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch der Progressiv-All-Mountain-Rider als Synonym für den Soultrail der "Blaue Strich" eingebürgert. 
Meines Wissens nach zumindest.


----------



## Bumble (26. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Noin... das ist erst ab dem Wöfchen offiziell der Blaue Strich. Vorher hat der Trail keine Markierung.
> Allerdings hat sich im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch der Progressiv-All-Mountain-Rider als Synonym für den Soultrail der "Blaue Strich" eingebürgert.
> Meines Wissens nach zumindest.



*Dann lag ich ja nicht so falsch. 

Denkst du für Long-Travel-Enduro Biker gilt das auch *


----------



## kneesliding (26. November 2008)

Moin,

die Pedallen sind drangeschraubt 
Kann aber erst nächste WE testen da ich in Blighty unterwegs bin 
Ab und zu muss mann schauen das die Eltern noch am leben sind 
Aber wenigstens bei den Schuhen habe ich beim Chainreaction die Versand gebühr gespart  (Kostenlos innerhalb der Insel)


----------



## mtb_nico (26. November 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Denkst du für Long-Travel-Enduro Biker gilt das auch *


Nur wenn sie auch progressiv sind...


----------



## el Zimbo (26. November 2008)

...und wieder denkt keiner an die old-school-freerider


----------



## Kelme (26. November 2008)

Was macht ein Classic-Scheißdreck-SSP-Tourer auf dem Trail? Auf's Maul pappen?


----------



## der-tick.de (26. November 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Na das ist so wie mit den dämlichen Kindern in der Schule.
> Wenn sie etwas sagen, muss man kurz Aufmerksamkeit zeigen. Denn irgendwann raffen die, dass man sie nicht mag, wenn man ihnen keine Beachtung schenkt.
> Aber wenn man kurz etwas sagt/schreibt, so wie in deinem Fall, kann man sich weiterhein an der Dummheit des Trottels erfreuen.
> 
> Kleine Tat, große Wirkung.


Das nenn ich mal Einsatz. 
Du machst mich ganz verlegen... ich glaub  ich bin  in dich... 

@Zimbo: Was geht am WE? Samstag ODER Sonntag könnte ich mit kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old school (26. November 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und wieder denkt keiner an die old-school-freerider


 

Danke


----------



## mtb_nico (26. November 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und wieder denkt keiner an die old-school-freerider





Kelme schrieb:


> Was macht ein Classic-Scheißdreck-SSP-Tourer auf dem Trail? Auf's Maul pappen?


Euer Schubladendenken widert mich an... 



der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Zimbo: Was geht am WE? Samstag ODER Sonntag könnte ich mit kommen.


Das würde mich auch interessieren...  Bin Samstag in der Pfalz...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Was macht ein Classic-Scheißdreck-SSP-Tourer auf dem Trail? Auf's Maul pappen?


fahren?   ...obwohl ich ja der Meinung bin, dass SSP nix auf Trails verloren hat aber da bist du ja selber schuld!


----------



## Kelme (26. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> fahren?   ...obwohl ich ja der Meinung bin, dass SSP nix auf Trails verloren hat aber da bist du ja selber schuld!


Ich bin immer (selbst) schuld . Mein SchwarzWild wird für mich meine ultimative SSP-Trail-Waldmaschine. Aber sowas von .


Kelme - CK oder Hope?


----------



## mtb_nico (26. November 2008)

Ich kann die Formula The One empfehlen. Also ich war ja skeptisch, aber die ist wirklich 1A-super-deluxe² und ich habe sie inzwischen ausreichend im progressiv-all-mountain-Einsatz getestet...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kelme - CK oder Hope?


Da SSP'ler immer etwas "anders" sind und mittlerweile jeder Hope fährt, würd ich sagen CK. Die gibts jetzt in braun!  

BTW: hab heut in der Uni ein richtig straightes und cleanes Fixie (natürlich brakeless) gesehen - DAS war artgerecht für ein Eingangfahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (26. November 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich kann die Formula The One empfehlen. Also ich war ja skeptisch, aber die ist wirklich 1A-super-deluxe² und ich habe sie inzwischen ausreichend im progressiv-all-mountain-Einsatz getestet...


Bremse hat er doch schon, der gute SSP'ler


----------



## Kelme (26. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da SSP'ler immer etwas "anders" sind und mittlerweile jeder Hope fährt, würd ich sagen CK. Die gibts jetzt in braun!
> 
> BTW: hab heut in der Uni ein richtig straightes und cleanes Fixie (natürlich brakeless) gesehen - DAS war artgerecht für ein Eingangfahrrad


Braun sieht auf schwarzem Untergrund für meine Augen blöd aus. Da wird nichts draus.

Cleanes Fixie an der Uni. Passt voll ins Feindbild  und war wahrscheinlich für den urbanen Hipster wirklich artgerecht. Fixed im Gelände halte ich immer noch für Schwachsinn und bis jetzt konnte mich keiner vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Die Geländeausflüge des Deichgrafen zählen dabei nicht.

Schlammbein: "Ein Trottel der auf seinen Freilauf schei... ."


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. November 2008)

Naja, kommt drauf an, welches Farbkonzept man verfolgen will. Wenn keine Kontrastfarbe geplant ist, wärs ok. Meinte aber auch eher, dass die Farbe generell nice ist.

Fixed ist auch überall sonst irrational, manche stehen halt drauf. Aber Randgruppen geben dem Sport Profil  Für mich gäbe es kein Zweirad mit nur 1 Gang (auch mit  Freilauf nicht) - wozu auch?


----------



## Kelme (26. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...Für mich gäbe es kein Zweirad mit nur 1 Gang (auch mit  Freilauf nicht) - wozu auch?


Du willst jetzt nicht die klassische Singlespeederantwort darauf hören, oder?


----------



## eL (26. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Geländeausflüge des Deichgrafen zählen dabei nicht.



stimmt der meichvomDeich iss schon nen unikum
wie gehts Dem eigentlich? bei seiner rotte meldet er sich ja nicht mehr.

CK is zwar fein aber ich glaube du brauchst sowas arroganntes nicht. es sei denn du fährst porsche.

white? surly?

jaja iss zu billich ich weis


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. November 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt nicht die klassische Singlespeederantwort darauf hören, oder?


Nö, war nur ne rhetorische Frage. Mit mir über Sachen reden, von denen ich nichts halte (bzw. mit denen ich nix anfangen kann) ist wie Wasser zum Rhein tragen


----------



## OZM (27. November 2008)

Ich mag SSP bikes.

Sie sind sehr schön anzusehen.

Konsequent weitergedacht ist ganz klar fixed und brakeless.

Die sind noch schöner anzusehen.

Aber nicht nur fürs Auge sind Fixed eine große Freude - auch fürs Kopfkino: Wenn ich einen schnuckeligen Trail runterbrate (z.B. Wolkenbruchweg) und mir dann ein Fixed mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit vor mir vorstelle - das ist einfach ein erheiternder Gedanke.

Greez OZM


----------



## Franz/K3 (27. November 2008)

SSP bikes brake less - VIEL ZU AUFWÄNDIG



Beschränkt Euch doch mal auf´s Wesentliche:


----------



## Zelle (27. November 2008)

Ist ein Sattel wirklich wesentlich?


----------



## Franz/K3 (27. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ist ein Sattel wirklich wesentlich?




Recht hast du - es geht auch ohne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (27. November 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Recht hast du - es geht auch ohne!



So kann man ja jedes unfahrbare Rad nutzen und es reicht sogar noch paaranhals


----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Optimizer. Rent a Frauenversteher. Du armer Kerl  Da hat dir Zena ja eine Verantwortung übertragen



Danke für die Blumen....



Kelme schrieb:


> Ich bin immer (selbst) schuld . Mein SchwarzWild wird für mich meine ultimative SSP-Trail-Waldmaschine. Aber sowas von .


irgendwie denke ich, dass wird das abschreckenste Beispiel , wie man so ein schönes Stahlferkel aufbauen kann (aber nicht muss....oder sollte...)


----------



## kneesliding (27. November 2008)

So ladies,

die Pedallen sind angeschaubt, aber welche Pins so ich benutzen?
Kurz oder Lang ???


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So ladies,
> 
> die Pedallen sind angeschaubt, aber welche Pins so ich benutzen?
> Kurz oder Lang ???


Ersetze Pins durch Gewicht


----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So ladies,
> 
> die Pedallen sind angeschaubt, aber welche Pins so ich benutzen?
> Kurz oder Lang ???



ich empfehle jene, welche in den Waden richtig weh tun...


----------



## der-tick.de (27. November 2008)

LANG


----------



## Franz/K3 (27. November 2008)

JA - Wer LAMG hat soll auch LANG tragen!


----------



## iTom (27. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> LANG



...und schön anschleifen. Muss ein richtiger Kegel werden, kein Kegelstumpf


----------



## der-tick.de (27. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> ...und schön anschleifen. Muss ein richtiger Kegel werden, kein Kegelstumpf


Ich bin für die Flachkopfvariante. Die Locht quasi die Wade. Besser als die Kegel die nur rein stechen. Die Verletzungen verheilen viel zu schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (27. November 2008)

Ich bin für Rasierklingen


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2008)

Pins in Dildoform wären doch klasse


----------



## iTom (27. November 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich bin für die Flachkopfvariante. Die Locht quasi die Wade. Besser als die Kegel die nur rein stechen. Die Verletzungen verheilen viel zu schnell.



Gut, ist ne Abwägungssache. Möchte ich wirklich breite Schnittwunde haben so wie das hier:
http://www.chinaclub.de/images/inhalt/TCM/schnittwunde.jpg

ist natürlich die Flachkopfvariante besser. 

dezente Wunden mit der Kegelkopfvariante:


----------



## iTom (27. November 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Pins in Dildoform wären doch klasse



Ich als Hetero würde das nicht so sehr bevorzugen. Jedem sein Geschmack


----------



## Eike. (27. November 2008)

Dafür kann man sich gepflegt ins Knie fi.... äh du weist schon


----------



## Zelle (27. November 2008)

Mir wäre es recht die Pedale voller Dildos zu haben ... die ganzen Trailhasen die sich unterwegs immer nehmen lassen wollen werden auch nicht weniger und ich nicht jünger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. November 2008)

OZM schrieb:


> Ich mag SSP bikes.
> 
> Sie sind sehr *schön anzusehen*.
> 
> ...


So weit stimme ich dir zu 




kneesliding schrieb:


> die Pedallen sind angeschaubt, aber welche Pins so ich benutzen?
> Kurz oder Lang ???


Wie schon geschrieben, die kurzen sind nur als Schutz für die Gewinde während des Transports gedacht


----------



## cpetit (28. November 2008)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

wie sieht es am Samstag bei euch aus. Wollte am Samstag wieder einen Versuch starten um bei euch durch die Wälder zu rocken.

Wetter soll ja mitspielen.

Wieder 10:00 Uhr in Lambrecht am Bahnhof?


----------



## el Zimbo (28. November 2008)

Moin!

Also ich bin wieder nur am Sonntag am Start - die übliche Sonntagstour,
ab 10:00 Uhr in Maikammer, in der Hoffnung, dass es für die komplette Tour reicht...


----------



## der-tick.de (28. November 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Also ich bin wieder nur am Sonntag am Start - die übliche Sonntagstour,
> ab 10:00 Uhr in Maikammer, in der Hoffnung, dass es für die komplette Tour reicht...


Bin dabei! 
Diesmal definitiv...


----------



## Zelle (28. November 2008)

Habe gerade mit den Wettergöttern gesprochen und werde wohl den Samstag vorziehen ... Start 10 Uhr irgendwo ... 4 Berge in 5 Stunden, oder 2+ Berge in X Stunden ... je nach dem


----------



## old school (28. November 2008)

Wo ist den in Maikammer der Treffpunkt?


----------



## der-tick.de (28. November 2008)

old school schrieb:


> Wo ist den in Maikammer der Treffpunkt?


Wo ist Maikammern? 

Durch den Ort durch Richtung Kalmit und dann den ersten Parkplatz hinter dem Ortsausgang (links).


----------



## Franz/K3 (28. November 2008)

Samstag, 29.11.08  10:00 Uhr Tourguide gesucht!


Treffpunkt: 
Sportplatz Gimmeldingen 
Tour
Grüner Punkt - Weinbiet, 
blauer Punkt  Lambrecht
gelbes Kreutz Lambertskreutz Kaffee, Bienenstich, Nusskränz
Glaserpfad  Silbertal
blau gelb weißer Stich 
blau gelb Mühltal
Pfalzblick (oder Stabenberg) - Gimmeldingen.
Geschätzte 1200 hm bei 35 Km


----------



## Zelle (28. November 2008)

Ich bin dabei ...


----------



## kneesliding (28. November 2008)

Das ist unfair !!!!

Will auch mit aber ich muss hier auf Verregneten England Insel hocken 
Aber wenigstens kann ich meine neuen Schuhe und Arm Protektoren anziehen und mit euch fiebern 

Oder jemand hat lust Montag ein bisschen zu fahren???

Love and no kisses

PEdrO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (28. November 2008)

Hey Piotr,

du hängst schon so lange in England rum - da hast du doch bestimmt schon deinen eigenen Hausberg mit den Hufen gescharrt...
Lass dich von deinen Leuten nicht dumm anmachen, wenn du am Samstag in Bikerkluft auf dem Sofa liegst!

Kisses without any love...


----------



## Franz/K3 (28. November 2008)

Bei lange rumhängen fällt mir Bogie ein. Die internationale Nachrichtenlage wurde ja von den Vorgängen in Bombay etwas überschattet. Aber eigentlich sollte Wolfgang doch wieder im Land sein - oder?


----------



## el Zimbo (28. November 2008)

Er hat sich noch nicht gemeldet - ich glaube er landet jetzt am Wochenende...
Aber was hat La Palma mit Mumbay zu tun?


----------



## Franz/K3 (28. November 2008)

Ich vermute, dass Wolgangs Aufenthalt eben nur für Schlagzeilen in der Inselzeitung gut war und die Welt somit noch nicht  über die Folgen informiert wurde. (MTB´ler macht Vulkan kaputt usw.)


----------



## Zelle (28. November 2008)

Wolfgang ein Schläfer?


----------



## el Zimbo (28. November 2008)

@Franz:
Das Sommerloch ist doch schon zu...

@einZELLEr:
Er muss ein Schläfer sein, er sagte mal was von unter acht Stunden geht nix.
Ich finde das ist eine ungemeine Zeitverschwendung...


----------



## Zelle (28. November 2008)

8 Stunden  ... Fast wie ein Koala der Bogie ... 4 Stunden fressen und 20 Stunden schlafen! 

Powernapping ist die Lösung!


----------



## Franz/K3 (28. November 2008)

> @Franz:
> Das Sommerloch ist doch schon zu...



Es gibt Ereignisse da weis man nie wie lange sie noch noch dauern:

...der Umzug von Flugrost

...die Ermittlungen von Wolfman

...die Verletzungen von 10a

usw.


----------



## zena (28. November 2008)

das kann ich momentan überbieten...9-10h schlaf jeden tag, aber wer zusammenwachsen will braucht viel erholung
ich vermisse euch ungemein, jaaa auch den "ach so liebenswürdigen" zelle 
es ist nicht mehr auszuhalten...3 wochen mit kamikasi allein zu hause...wenn ich das geahnt hätte
nächste woche gehts mit physio-psycho-therapie los und ich hoffe auf ein zaubertrank der mich bald wieder aufs bike bringt. geduld ist nich meine tugend
mal was anderes:

habt ihr nicht Bock auf eine Nikolaus-Party am Sa.6.12 nach der Tour bei uns zuhause? Diejenigen die kommen möchten bitte per PN melden, Adresse wird unter strengster Geheimhaltung weiter gegeben
Party-Programm: Bier, Fresschen, Videos, Bike-Blabla...open end und happy hour

bitte bis Mi 3.12 melden...

greetz
10a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (28. November 2008)

... war für Franz bestimmt, 10a war schneller ... trotz verletzungen


----------



## Zelle (28. November 2008)

zena schrieb:


> (...) auch den "ach so liebenswürdigen" zelle (...) nächste woche gehts mit physio-psycho-therapie los



 ... ich bin ja soooo neidisch, ich will auch wieder Physiotherapie


----------



## Houschter (28. November 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Es gibt Ereignisse da weis man nie wie lange sie noch noch dauern:
> 
> ...der Umzug von Flugrost
> 
> ...



...das Hauptlager von Fanta


----------



## el Zimbo (28. November 2008)

zena schrieb:


> ich vermisse euch ungemein, jaaa auch den "ach so liebenswürdigen" zelle



...und was ist mit eL??? 


@Zelle:
Kein Problem - kriegst von mir ein Paaranhals, dann biste die nächsten Monate Halbinvalide
und kannst täglich bei deiner Therapeutin abhängen. Wer kümmert sich dann um deinen Drachen?


----------



## der-tick.de (28. November 2008)

zena schrieb:


> das kann ich momentan überbieten...9-10h schlaf jeden tag, aber wer zusammenwachsen will braucht viel erholung
> ich vermisse euch ungemein, jaaa auch den "ach so liebenswürdigen" zelle
> es ist nicht mehr auszuhalten...3 wochen mit kamikasi allein zu hause...wenn ich das geahnt hätte
> nächste woche gehts mit physio-psycho-therapie los und ich hoffe auf ein zaubertrank der mich bald wieder aufs bike bringt. geduld ist nich meine tugend
> ...


Will auch wieder Physio Therapie... *schnief*

Sind bei der Party auch 7 Jährige Kinder erlaubt?


----------



## iTom (28. November 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und was ist mit eL???
> ...



Wer ist eL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. November 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wer ist eL?


Wie?? Du kennst nicht el Bundy


----------



## iTom (28. November 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wie?? Du kennst nicht el Bundy



Doch doch. Ich wollte eigentlich mehr oder weniger auf "wo zum Kuckuck liegt Gimmeldingen" anspielen


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... ich bin ja soooo neidisch, ich will auch wieder Physiotherapie


Ich hab grad welche verschrieben bekommen, willst se mir abkaufen?  Musst dann aber schonmal anfangen zu üben um Bewegungseinschränkungen der rechten Schulter zu simulieren 

Aber ganz nebenbei hat der Onkel Doc mich wieder für jegliche (nicht schmerzhafte) Belastung freigegeben  Ich bin ja kurz davor, morgen in den Wald zu fahren...


----------



## Zelle (28. November 2008)

eL 

@Zimbo: Guter deal ... ich von Dir Paaranhals und ab zur Physiotherapeutin und Du kümmerst Dich um den Drachen ... aber nicht verhätscheln ... mach bloß nicht meine ganze Arbeit zu nichte. Und wenn Du mir Paaranhals gibst, dann brech Dir bloß nicht die Hand ... sonst geht der Deal nach hinten los.

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Zelle (28. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hab grad welche verschrieben bekommen, willst se mir abkaufen?  Musst dann aber schonmal anfangen zu üben um Bewegungseinschränkungen der rechten Schulter zu simulieren
> 
> Aber ganz nebenbei hat der Onkel Doc mich wieder für jegliche (nicht schmerzhafte) Belastung freigegeben  Ich bin ja kurz davor, morgen in dem Wald zu fahren...



In meinem Traum wollte sie sich auf andere Dinge konzentrieren und fand es gut, dass ich voll beweglich und vor allem belastbar war


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. November 2008)




----------



## mtb_nico (28. November 2008)

Was ist denn nun mit Samstag und Tour ab 10:00 Uhr? Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Gruppe von Leuten die eine lange Tour vor haben.


----------



## Zelle (28. November 2008)

Gimmeldingen!


----------



## cpetit (28. November 2008)

Wo liegt den Gimmeldingen?

Komme mit dem Zug über Kaiserslautern-Neustadt. Mit dem Zug wäre ich um 09:50 in Lambrecht ankommen. Wo muss ich umsteigen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. November 2008)

Fahr mit der Bahn bis Neustadt Hauptbahnhof und schau dir auf einem Routenplaner die Strecke nach Gimmeldingen an (nördlich von Neustadt). Wenn du den Ort rein kommst, die erste links und dann immer geradeaus bis rechts ein Sportplatz zu sehen ist. Aber für den Weg vom Bahnhof nach Gimmeldingen brauchst du gut 20 Min., du solltest also einen Zug früher fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (28. November 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Fahr mit der Bahn bis Neustadt Hauptbahnhof und schau dir auf einem Routenplaner die Strecke nach Gimmeldingen an (nördlich von Neustadt). Wenn du den Ort rein kommst, die erste links und dann immer geradeaus bis rechts ein Sportplatz zu sehen ist. Aber für den Weg vom Bahnhof nach Gimmeldingen brauchst du gut 20 Min., du solltest also einen Zug früher fahren


Nimm den Zug ne Stunde frueher und fahr von Lambrecht uebers Weinbiet nach Gimmeldingen.
Dann bist auch um 10 Uhr dort, hast aber mehr Spass.


----------



## Kelme (28. November 2008)

cpetit schrieb:


> ...
> Mit dem Zug wäre ich um 09:50 in Lambrecht ankommen. ...


Das würde ja passen .


----------



## mtb_nico (28. November 2008)

Alles klar... wenn da ab 10:00 Uhr ne Tour startet werde ich auch in Gimmeldingen auftauchen... Bis dann!


----------



## cpetit (28. November 2008)

Versuche dann um 10:00 in Gimmeldingen zu sein.

Habe ja die Handy-Nr von Franz/K3 und Zelle.

Mein Zug kommt in Neustadt laut Auskunft der Bahn um 09:25 an. 

Der Rutenplaner sagt mir das es etwa von Neustadt nach Gimmeldingen etwa 4 km sind. Die sollten in 30 Minuten zu schaffen sein.

Wir sehen uns dann morgen.


----------



## TomChili (28. November 2008)

Komme auch mit, wenn ich den Sportplatz in Gimmeldingen finde.

Bis morche denn.

Ciao, Thomas


----------



## kneesliding (29. November 2008)

und maedels???

wie war der Tour heute?
Gab es 1 oder 2 weinschorlen am ende?

p.s. es ist nicht einfach mit ein Englishes Tastatur zu tippen.....


----------



## biker-didi (29. November 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> und maedels???
> 
> wie war der Tour heute?
> Gab es 1 oder 2 weinschorlen am ende?
> ...



Wie war es auf dem Sofa mit den neuen Schuhen und den Elebogenschützern


----------



## old school (29. November 2008)

@kneesliding
da hör ich doch ein bisschen Neid, lass die Insel hinter dir und schaff deinen Arsch wieder in die Pfalz


----------



## old school (29. November 2008)

biker-didi schrieb:


> Wie war es auf dem Sofa mit den neuen Schuhen und den Elebogenschützern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (29. November 2008)

biker-didi schrieb:


> Wie war es auf dem Sofa mit den neuen Schuhen und den Elebogenschützern



die obligatorischen 2 stueck kuchen haben gefehlt 
Aber dafur ordentlich "Mint Sauce" und "Fish and Chips" 

Und habe mich trotz neuen MTB schuhe und Protektoren auf den couch verletzt...... bin ausgerutscht beim mint sauce essen....


----------



## biker-didi (29. November 2008)

Bei "Mint Sauce" wäre ich auch ausgerutscht


----------



## Franz/K3 (29. November 2008)

Hi Pete,
Schorle gab es heute leider keine, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben und am besten schmeckt es uns wenn Du mit Deinen Jokes für die richtige Stimmung sorgst. 
TomChili hat Dich auch sehr vermisst und Marcel glaubt wir hätten heute 2000+ gemacht!
Ach ja  Nico hatte sehr schöne neue Schuhe, und Cpetit die längste Anreise ever, aber sonst war alles wie immer mit gelegentlich PAARANHALS.


----------



## cpetit (30. November 2008)

Danke für die schöne Tour. Hat ja alles gepasst, Kaiserliches Wetter, Trails waren trocken und die Bahn hatte auch keine Verspätung.

Bei den tollen Strecken ist manchmal so eine Anreise leicht zu verkraften.


----------



## zena (30. November 2008)

@pete: wie kann man sich auf der couch verletzen? hast du auch mit einer scharfkralligen mietse gespielt?  oder leidest du an bike-entzugskrämpfen?

ich war gestern 50hm wandern an der kalmit, vom parkplatz bis zur hütte hoch und wieder runter...und das alles auf schnee und glatteis, mir kamen es auch vor wie 2000hm. das schönste war natürlich der DH, krücken-hiking kann richtig schnell sein und sorgt für adrenalinschübe.

...also dann bis bald im wald


----------



## mtb_nico (30. November 2008)

Jup,... war ne tolle Tour... Aber leider merke ich jedes Mal mehr das ich nur alle 3 Wochen auf dem Radel sitze,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (30. November 2008)

... haben wir auch gemerkt


----------



## TomChili (30. November 2008)

ja Pete, habe dich echt vermisst. Immer alleine hinterherfahren ist echt blöd...

Aber die Anderen waren sehr geduldig, und haben immer wieder auf mich gewartet. Danke

War ganz gut für mich etwas früher aufzuhören. So konnte ich am Abend noch aufrecht gehen und musste nicht auf allen Vieren durch die Wohnung kriechen

Ciao, Tom


----------



## mtb_nico (30. November 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... haben wir auch gemerkt


Hehe... du musst es ja wissen nach einer gemeinsamen Tour mit mir...


----------



## Zelle (30. November 2008)

ich bin so kluk, ich erkenne das sofort


----------



## Romarius (1. Dezember 2008)

nico,was machst du denn schon wieder inner palz? waren doch schließlich ganz nette bedingungen zum skifahrn. 
tststststs.
http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141893

bald ist wieder we.


----------



## Zelle (1. Dezember 2008)

Warum sollte man denn Skifahren, wenn man Mountainbiken kann


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Dezember 2008)

@Sonntagsfahrer:
Ich weiß was jetzt kaputt ist an meiner Gabel, nach der 7. Abfahrt vom Hochberg hat sich die Dämpfungskartusche verabschieded. Da ist ein Kleinteil kaputt gegangen das ich aber noch auf Lager hab. Wird aber ne tolle Sauerei mir dem Öl...


----------



## Zelle (1. Dezember 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Sonntagsfahrer:
> Ich weiß was jetzt kaputt ist an meiner Gabel, nach der 7. Abfahrt vom Hochberg hat sich die Dämpfungskartusche verabschieded. Da ist ein Kleinteil kaputt gegangen das ich aber noch auf Lager hab. Wird aber ne tolle Sauerei mir dem Öl...



Wir hätten  vorher vielleicht doch nur 10 mal die Rietburgabfahrt machen sollen, vielleicht hättest Du dann auch noch die 20 mal Kalmitfahren können


----------



## old school (1. Dezember 2008)

@zelle
schade wäre auch gerne die geplanten 30 Kalmitabfahrten mitgefahren aber das hätte meine Kette nicht mehr mitgemacht. Warum warst du nur 20 mal? Na ja alleine macht´s eben doch nicht so Spass. 
Meine Kette war übrigens  noch an weiteren Stellen gerissen. Ich glaub ich muss mir die Protektoren etwas enger machen, um die Blutzirkulation in den Beinen zu drosseln.


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Dezember 2008)

old school schrieb:


> @zelle
> schade wäre auch gerne die geplanten 30 Kalmitabfahrten mitgefahren aber das hätte meine Kette nicht mehr mitgemacht. Warum warst du nur 20 mal? Na ja alleine macht´s eben doch nicht so Spass.
> Meine Kette war übrigens  noch an weiteren Stellen gerissen. Ich glaub ich muss mir die Protektoren etwas enger machen, um die Blutzirkulation in den Beinen zu drosseln.


Ne gescheite Kette kaufen, würde auch helfen. Was hattest du denn drauf? 
Ne SRAM 991 HP ist immer wieder ne Empfehlung wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old school (1. Dezember 2008)

@tick
ich hätte die Katze nicht zum Ketteputzen nehmen dürfen, die haben eine agressiven Urin.
Wenn wir das im Forum erzählen glaubt uns sowieso keiner


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Dezember 2008)

Ja da hast du recht. Meine Hand sieht auch sehr angegriffen aus, vom streicheln. Aber war ein interessanter anblick der zuzusehen wie sich die katze mit allen 6en gewerht hatte als du sie zum Kette putzen verwedet hattest. 
Hättest echt auf Zelles Angebot eingehen sollen, der wollte doch einen Drachen anrufen, damit der kurz vorbei kommt und dein ganzes Bike putzt. Natürlich nur im Bikini...


----------



## Zelle (1. Dezember 2008)

old school schrieb:


> @zelle
> schade wäre auch gerne die geplanten 30 Kalmitabfahrten mitgefahren aber das hätte meine Kette nicht mehr mitgemacht. Warum warst du nur 20 mal? Na ja alleine macht´s eben doch nicht so Spass.
> Meine Kette war übrigens  noch an weiteren Stellen gerissen. Ich glaub ich muss mir die Protektoren etwas enger machen, um die Blutzirkulation in den Beinen zu drosseln.



Vielleicht musst Du auch nur aufpassen, dass keine Schweißtropfen von Dir auf die Kette kommen ... scheint so aggressiv zu sein wir es riecht 

20 mal Kalmit weil ich noch 37 Alpenüberquerungen gemacht habe ... der Weg dorthin war etwas öde ...


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Dezember 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> nico,was machst du denn schon wieder inner palz? waren doch schließlich ganz nette bedingungen zum skifahrn.
> tststststs.
> http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141893
> 
> bald ist wieder we.


Eieiei... da bin ich echt neidisch! 
Habe nu aber meine Ski mit nach Überlingen genommen. Am Sonntag gehts wohl das erste mal in den Schnee. Wenn du mal wieder in der Gegend bist, gebe bescheid. Vielleicht lässt sich ja was organisieren?! 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Romarius (1. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Warum sollte man denn Skifahren, wenn man Mountainbiken kann


man fällt weicher! 

und speziell für herrn zelle:
es sieht weniger dämlich aus seine ski zu tragen als sein bike


----------



## Zelle (1. Dezember 2008)

Das kommt drauf an wo ... hätte "dieser "Fahrer"" dort auf dem Bild Ski getragen, hätte ich mich schon gefragt war er dort damit will und ich würde es *noch *dämlicher finden ...


----------



## Bumble (1. Dezember 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> und speziell für herrn zelle:
> es sieht weniger dämlich aus seine ski zu tragen als sein bike



*Ihr wart Wandern ? *


----------



## UHU69 (1. Dezember 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> man fällt weicher!
> 
> und speziell für herrn zelle:
> es sieht weniger dämlich aus seine ski zu tragen als sein bike



Warum wandert ihr eigentlich mit einem Fahrrad, seltsamen Schienbeinwicklern und einem Sturzhelm? Schützt das vor "Paaranhals"?


----------



## kneesliding (1. Dezember 2008)

Moin Mädels,

bin jetzt in den Pfalz zurück 
Und musste feststellen das es in England kein "PaaranHals" gibt.
eben nur "mint sauce"

Bis WE

Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (1. Dezember 2008)

Me again 

hab was vergessen, wollte euch nochwas fragen 
Da ich jetztdie volleausrustung an Protektoren habe, habe ich nicht allso viel platz im Rücksack und wollte euch fragen was ihrmir empfehlen können??

Habe den hier schon ausgesucht, was mient ihr ???

http://www.deuter.com/products/32146_TransAlpine25_244_06_DEU.php


----------



## Eike. (1. Dezember 2008)

Die sperrigen Knieschoner kann man bei den meisten Rucksäcken außen befestigen dann nehmen sie keinen Platz weg. Die Transalp Rucksäcke von Deuter oder Vaude sind wirklich gut wenn man mal viel Platz braucht, bei normalen Touren aber meistens overkill.


----------



## Zelle (1. Dezember 2008)

Die Deuter sehen zwar aus wie fette Hummeln mit runterhängenden Mundwinkeln, sind aber wirklich gut. Ich habe einen Vaude und mein Drache einen Deuter ... den finde ich viel besser!

Meine Protektoren mache ich immer mit 2 kleinen Karabinern fest ... darf nachgemacht werden, patentieren lassen kann ich es mir leider nicht


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2008)

@ Pete: Für etwas mehr Platz und ein Goggle-Fach statt einem Brillenfach (war für mich wichtig) den Dakine Apex, eine Nummer kleiner aber sonst genau so gut: Dakine Nomad. Nur die Trinkblasen, die bei denen dabei sind, sind sowas von der allerletzte Dreck...


@ Zelle: wieso tragt ihr da die Räder hoch... und dann auch noch rückwärts?  Wäre doch fahrbar gewesen


----------



## Levty (1. Dezember 2008)

Ey Eike, was soll dieser grüne Vogel neben deinem Namen?


----------



## pfalz (1. Dezember 2008)

Dakine Nomad, hab den mit ner Camelback-Trinkblase, funzt ganz gut, bekomm alles dran/rein (FF-Helm, Knie-/Ellenbogenschoner, mit ein bissl Geschick auch ne Protektorenjacke..), is nur nicht so super belüftet, wird halt ein bissl warm im Sommer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (1. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Me again
> 
> hab was vergessen, wollte euch nochwas fragen
> Da ich jetztdie volleausrustung an Protektoren habe, habe ich nicht allso viel platz im Rücksack und wollte euch fragen was ihrmir empfehlen können??
> ...




Ich habe den hier in schwarz/grau:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Camelbak/BlowFish+Rucksack+Modell+2008+-+Auslaufmodell?osCsid=b87
ist ca. 200gr. leichter als der deuter.
Die RaceFace Knie-/Schienbeinprotektoren kann man genau mittig befestigen.  Oben mit den Bändern um die Schultertragegurte und unten die Bändern für Knöchelbereich in der kleinen Lasche im unteren Rucksackbereich. Ellenbogenprotektoren nutze ich allerdings keine.
Außerdem hat der Rucksack in den "Rückenprotektoren"-Tests in der Moutainbike gut abgeschnitten, wenn die Trinkblase gefüllt ist. Hält einen Aufprall auf den Rücken recht gut Stand und platzt nicht gleich.
Zudem liegt der Rucksack wirklich gut am Rücken. 
Es gibt sicherlich noch einige bessere Rucksäcke. Dieser ist für die hiesigen Touren, auch im Winter, mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## kneesliding (1. Dezember 2008)

hi,

erstmals danke 
Hab im moment den hier http://www.deuter.com/products/32195_HydroEXP12_662_08_DEU.php

Aber den finde ich jetzt mit den Proktekoren und Helm zu klein.
Wenn ich meine Jacke auszeihen will passt er kaum noch rein.

Den Deuter bekomme ich fÃ¼r um die â¬55, trinkblase hab ich schon.

Pedro


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hab im moment den hier http://www.deuter.com/products/32195_HydroEXP12_662_08_DEU.php
> 
> Aber den finde ich jetzt mit den Proktekoren und Helm zu klein.


Ich hatte vor dem Apex den hier:
http://www.deuter.com/products/32026_RaceEXPAir_740_06_DEU.php
...der ist ja in etwa genau so groß wie deiner. Ohne Fullface Helm habe ich da immer alles dran und rein bekommen. Man musste halt das Helmfach etwas umfunktionieren (habe am unteren Ende der Gurte 2 Laschen dran genäht und es nach unten als Protektoren-Halter benutzt) und den Helm so dran hängen. Der Deuter mit dem Netz-Rücken ist zwar besser belüftet (was bei deinem Ausgesuchten eh nicht zutrifft), aber nicht annähernd so bequem am Rücken wie der Dakine - gerade mit viel Gewicht dran/drin.


----------



## kneesliding (1. Dezember 2008)

Wo bekommt man den Dakine Nomad Günstig ???

Pete


----------



## Eike. (1. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ey Eike, was soll dieser grüne Vogel neben deinem Namen?



Der zeigt, dass alles was ich schreibe die alleingültige Wahrheit ist


----------



## iTom (1. Dezember 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der zeigt, dass alles was ich schreibe die alleingültige Wahrheit ist



Boooaaaaah ey. Jetzt trägt er aber auf.


----------



## Eike. (1. Dezember 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Boooaaaaah ey. Jetzt trägt er aber auf.



Du bisch ja nur neidisch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man den Dakine Nomad Günstig ???


Auf der Insel: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19073


----------



## Franz/K3 (1. Dezember 2008)

Die AWP Tours haben gezeigt, der Rucksack sollt mindestens folgende lebensnotwendige GegenstÃ¤nde fassen kÃ¶nnen:
5 Liter Trinkblase
Rennkompressor
Wasserpumpenzange
6 KÃ¤sebrÃ¶dchen
Flasche BabyÃ¶l
Geburtstagstorte
Sattelspender
Nebelhorn
ABUS FaltbÃ¼gelschloÃ
â¦. ich bitte um weitere ErgÃ¤nzung


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2008)

...Kettensäge
Klappspaten
Feldbett
Lümmeltüten oder stabiler Sprühverband
ne Hand voll Schaltaugen
Zubehör zur Reparatur kleinerer Knochenbrüche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man den Dakine Nomad Günstig ???
> 
> Pete



*Schau dir auch ruhig mal den Apex an.
Hab meinen hier bestellt:

http://www.dakine-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p753_Dakine-APEX-Bike-Rucksack-2009--NEW-.html

Keine Versandkosten und bei Vorkasse nochmal 3% Rabatt *


----------



## eL (2. Dezember 2008)

Kurbelabzieher
dreh /fräsautomat
mc gyver zange
orenschützer


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der zeigt, dass alles was ich schreibe die alleingültige Wahrheit ist


Echt? Dann müsste ich auch einen haben:

Zelle Stinkt


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Zelle Stinkt



Das ist keine Meisterleitung, ich denke das erkennt jeder. Da braucht man keinen schwulen grünen Vogel


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Dezember 2008)

Bin nu auch stolzer Besitzer des Aldi-Kabelschlosses. Nu können wir unsere Räder vor der Hütt'n noch besser zusammenbinden um potentiellen Dieben den Abtransport zu erleichtern...


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

... oder Nervenärsche an den Baum binden!


----------



## kneesliding (2. Dezember 2008)

Moin mädels,

me again, ich weiß, es nervt 
aber was haltet ihr von den Dakine Drafter ??
es ist genau so groß wie den die ich jetzt habe. 

Gruß

Pedro


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin mädels,
> 
> me again, ich weiß, es nervt
> aber was haltet ihr von den Dakine Drafter ??
> ...


Fahre ich selbst mit und bin davon überzeugt. Nur im winter nicht ideal, weil nicht wasserrfest und weil er doch ein wenig klein ist. Für Wechselklamotten ist wenig platz. da nehm ich den aphex. den gibts auch in schönem schottenmuster und ist wasserfest.


----------



## kneesliding (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

hab eben den Dakine Nomad bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Sachen gibt's ...


----------



## kneesliding (2. Dezember 2008)

Das nennt man "Surf F_ck"

Slap the fat and ride the waves............


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Da muss man sich als Engländer ja auskennen:

1. Fette Menschen
2. SadoMaso


----------



## kneesliding (2. Dezember 2008)

Hey,

youve never had sex until you've had a "Surf F_ck"


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Siehste, genau das meine ich


----------



## Eike. (2. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Echt? Dann müsste ich auch einen haben:
> 
> Zelle Stinkt



Zu spät, der Thomas hat die Bedeutung einfach geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (2. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Sachen gibt's ...



Stell' Dir mal vor sowas kommt Dir aufm Singletrail bei ner rasanten Abfahrt entgegen...


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Oder es endet dann so wie das berühnte Eichhörnchen in der Bremsscheibe


----------



## iTom (2. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Oder es endet dann so wie das berühnte Eichhörnchen in der Bremsscheibe



Meinst Du Gürümann?


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

he he


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Ne, wohl eher seine Ex oder was auch immer:


----------



## kneesliding (2. Dezember 2008)

So,

es ist bald WE und ich wollte fragen was am WE abgeht?
Habe ein Paar neuteile die ich "Ausprobieren" will


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Wer bist Du denn überhaupt?


----------



## iTom (2. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So,
> 
> es ist bald WE und ich wollte fragen was am WE abgeht?
> Habe ein Paar neuteile die ich "Ausprobieren" will


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Es geht voran ... 







... irgendwann wird diese Deko auch fahrbar sein. Entweder wenn ich sowas fahren kann, oder nachdem mir jemand eine Pike geschenkt hat!


----------



## kneesliding (2. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wer bist Du denn überhaupt?



I am the person you're mother always warned you about


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Du bist der Dorfasi der alle möglichen ansteckenden Krankheiten hat und sich immer in die Hose macht ... DU BIST DAS?


----------



## kneesliding (2. Dezember 2008)

Yep,

but you pay good....

p.s. Same place as last time? Unter der Brücke? Aber bitte nicht so viel klammotten anzeihen, dauert immer zu lang, und bis wir es ausgepackt haben, bist du schon fertig....


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Du kannst es nicht wissen ... woher auch? Aber wenn man bedingt durch sexuelle reize ejakuliert, dann kommt kein strahl aus dem Hals ... 






Alles Frauen, die das in Deiner Gegenwart getan haben, fanden Dich möglicherweise gar nicht so toll wie Du denkst



Du bist dran


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2008)

Was wollt ihr alle mit den Hardtails? Könnt doch nicht damit fahren...


----------



## Zelle (2. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt schon, aber mit dem Fully klappt es noch schlechter ...


----------



## strandi (2. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr alle mit den Hardtails? Könnt doch nicht damit fahren...



lässt sich vielleicht leichter tragen


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> lässt sich vielleicht leichter tragen


Das stimmt allerdings:


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Dezember 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> lässt Sich Vielleicht Leichter Tragen


Looool!! :d


----------



## strandi (2. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings:



naja, meinte aber eher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2008)

Ist mir schon klar  Nur ich "wander" halt auch gerne.


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Dezember 2008)

Dazu muss ich sagen das es ohne Fahrrad noch leichter ist zu wandern. Da ihr ech alle 0 fahren könnt, solltet ihr vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken den Drahtesel zu hause zu lassen... Spart ungemein Kraft...


----------



## strandi (2. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar  Nur ich "wander" halt auch gerne.



spricht net gerade für dich


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich sagen das es ohne Fahrrad noch leichter ist zu wandern. Da ihr ech alle 0 fahren könnt, solltet ihr vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken den Drahtesel zu hause zu lassen... Spart ungemein Kraft...



Ich für meinen teil, fahre gerne nicht gut Fahrrad. Wandern kann ich auch nicht so besonderst, schimmeln kann isch leider auch nicht, ein Brot kann also mehr als wie ich, denn Deutsch ist auch nicht meine Stärke 

Und bei den Freds liege isch auch meist daneben


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr alle mit den Hardtails? Könnt doch nicht damit fahren...


Wenigstens so tun als ob  Hauptsache sieht gut aus aufm Gruppenfoto am Parkplatz.


----------



## UHU69 (3. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich ... fahre gerne nicht gut Fahrrad



Du sprichst mir so was von aus dem Herzen - ich glaube, bei meiner Seelenwanderung (mit Fahrrad) war ich im früheren Leben ein Guru.

Ich kann mein Fahrrad auch über die Alpen tragen (habischschongemacht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr alle mit den Hardtails? Könnt doch nicht damit fahren...



*Deine letzten 100 Beiträge waren nur noch großkotziger Größenwahn und Selbstbeweihräucherung 
Wirst mir von Tag zu Tag sympathischer *


----------



## Levty (3. Dezember 2008)

Ok, DAS macht mir nun wirklich Sorgen...


----------



## THBiker (3. Dezember 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> spricht net gerade für dich



Du ja anscheinend auch...oder wen hatte ich da auf´m Weinbiet in Red Socks Manier gesehen


----------



## strandi (3. Dezember 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Du ja anscheindn auch...oder wen hatte ich da auf´m Weinbiet in red Socks manier gesehen



psssst 
aber immerhin ohne rad unterm arm


----------



## THBiker (3. Dezember 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> psssst
> aber immerhin ohne rad unterm arm



Du meinst du hast es inzwischen schon erkannt, dass du weder mit dem Bike fahren, noch es tragen kannst ohne dich ernsthaft zu verletzen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Dezember 2008)

Unser Strandiator hat noch ein weiteres Problem. Er muss seinen Kunden erklären wieso sie plötzlich Harz4 beantragen können.


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Dezember 2008)

ich habs ihm gestern schon gesagt: Bänker sind genau wie KFZ-Mechaniker alles Verbrecher...


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Unser Strandiator hat noch ein weiteres Problem. Er muss seinen Kunden erklären wieso sie plötzlich Harz4 beantragen können.


----------



## strandi (3. Dezember 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Unser Strandiator hat noch ein weiteres Problem. Er muss seinen Kunden erklären wieso sie plötzlich Harz4 beantragen können.



ich helfe sogar beim ausfüllen des antrages


----------



## Zelle (3. Dezember 2008)

Den Punkt 3 kann ich gut beantworten: Ich schaffe es gar nicht so schnell Unordnung zu schaffen, wie mein durch Paaranhals wohlerzogener Drache die Bude wieder blank poliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (3. Dezember 2008)

And now for something completly different...

Tasche ist Heute angekommen 
Bin ich froh nicht den Drafter gekauft zu haben, den, der Nomad ist klein.
Ob die 19l stimmen? Glaube ich nicht.

Sieht aber Total geil aus


----------



## donnersberger (3. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ...
> Ob die 19l stimmen? Glaube ich nicht.



schütt doch einfach mal 19 Liter rein, dann siehste ob's stümmt


----------



## Zelle (3. Dezember 2008)

Man sollte soweiso vor der ersten Benutzung reinpinkeln.


----------



## kneesliding (3. Dezember 2008)

English Humor "ON"

Man O Man,

und ich dachte ich muss es impregneiren !!!!
Schade, ein 2 Tasche hat ich auch gern, aber 9 monate warten ?? Nein, ich will es jetzt haben 


English Humor "AUS"


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Dezember 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> ich helfe sogar beim ausfüllen des antrages


Und dafür verlangst du sicher noch die übliche Bearbeitungsgebühr


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Dezember 2008)

Männlich, jung, ledig, sucht...

So und nu stürzt euch auf den Post...


----------



## kneesliding (3. Dezember 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Männlich, jung, ledig, sucht...
> 
> So und nu stürzt euch auf den Post...



Sein Schlüssel ????


----------



## Zelle (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er da "ge" vergessen hat ...



> Männlich, jung, ledig, *ge*sucht...


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er da "ge" vergessen hat ...


Träumst du doch von?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (3. Dezember 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


>



Keine Angst, ich komme Dir nicht in die Quere ... Aber Dein "Bereit zum Blasen" Smilie ist schon recht plump!


----------



## Bumble (3. Dezember 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Männlich, jung, ledig, sucht...
> 
> So und nu stürzt euch auf den Post...



nen Staubsauger ??? 

achne hatter ja schon


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Männlich, jung, ledig, sucht...



Ne Toilette wo er alles aus seinen Schläuchen rausholen kann


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Dezember 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich sagen das es ohne Fahrrad noch leichter ist zu wandern. Da ihr ech alle 0 fahren könnt, solltet ihr vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken den Drahtesel zu hause zu lassen... Spart ungemein Kraft...



das wäre eher ein beitrag, auf den es sich zu stürzen lohnt. aber meist wird nur ein stolpern draus.


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich komme Dir nicht in die Quere ... Aber Dein "Bereit zum Blasen" Smilie ist schon recht plump!


Seine Suche war ja auch recht plump ausgeschrieben. Man muss sich ja dem Gegenüber anpassen. 
Aber den Nico hab ich schon live gesehen, der ist nix für mich.


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Dezember 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Aber den Nico hab ich schon live gesehen, der ist nix für mich.


Stalker? Dich habe ich nämlich nicht bewusst wahrgenommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (3. Dezember 2008)

Kriegen die Praktikanten heutzutage eigentlich nix mehr zu arbeiten???
Geh mal kopieren und die Akten sortieren!!


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Dezember 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Stalker? Dich habe ich nämlich nicht bewusst wahrgenommen...


Wir sind uns schon in Wildbad über den Weg gelaufen und das nicht nur einmal. Hab dich nur von Bildern hier wiedererkannt, dich aber nicht angequatscht.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Dezember 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Stalker? Dich habe ich nämlich nicht bewusst wahrgenommen...


Lass ihn uns einfach Spanner de la exibi nennen.

So Jungs und Mädels für Samstag. Wetter soll sich ja bis Freitag einigermaßen normalisieren.
1000h Gimmeldingen. Weiß ja mittlerweile jeder wo das ist. Dann Weinbiet, Loog, Zigeunerfels, Königsberg, Weinbiet. Ob für zwischendrin noch Platz für ein weiteres Highlight ist, sehen wir dann. Jetzt die Frage. Hat jeder Licht, nein ich meine nicht ob jeder eine Leuchte ist.  Dann könnten wir einen gemütlichen Abschluss auf dem Weinbiet mit anschließendem Nightride nach Gimmeldingen starten, da um 1700 schon dunkel ist.


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Dezember 2008)

Bin in Gimmeldingen dabei. Allerdings werd ich mich an der Wolfsburg verabschieden und wieder rauf aufs Weinbiet fahren. Muss dann weiter Richtung Norden. 

Ach ja, die alles entscheidende Frage: *WO IST GIMMELDINGEN?*


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Dezember 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> Kriegen die Praktikanten heutzutage eigentlich nix mehr zu arbeiten???
> Geh mal kopieren und die Akten sortieren!!


Hüüü!  Heute wars wirklich mau mit Arbeit... Dafür Morgen wieder volle Attacke!


----------



## Franz/K3 (3. Dezember 2008)

> ...dann könnten wir einen gemütlichen Abschluss auf dem Weinbiet mit anschließendem Nightride nach Gimmeldingen starten



Das ist doch bereits eine traditioneller Abschluss der AWP Tours, und funktioniert problemlos auch ohne Licht  frage Pete!

Sollte anschließend das Licht an meinem T5 ausfallen (Pfosten übersehen oder so) dann greife ich auf mein neues Lämpchen zurück!


----------



## kneesliding (3. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm,

frag lieber nicht, besoffener MTB'ler zu zusehen wie die mit vollen Tempo den Weinbeit runterfahren erfordet hohe konzentration

Aber Samstag kann ich nicht  dafür aber Sonntag, sollte wenigstens nicht regnen  und ich habe ein paar neuteile die ich "Testen" möchte

Peter


----------



## Bumble (3. Dezember 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir einen gemütlichen Abschluss auf dem Weinbiet mit anschließendem Nightride nach Gimmeldingen starten, da um 1700 schon dunkel ist.




O*oh das klingt geil, das hättest du jetzt nicht ansprechen dürfen. 

Werd mir dann wohl doch vom Weihnachtsmann die hier bringen lassen:
*





*Wochenende kann ich leider nicht, bin aber am 13./14. mal wieder dabei.*


----------



## Zelle (3. Dezember 2008)

Habe zwar keine Beleuchtung, aber ich werde mir dann noch eine bauen:

Meine Idee:

Trinkflaschenhalten ran, Trinkflasche rein, darein ein Teelicht, anzünden. Sollte für eine Afahrt lange genug halten. Sonst nehme ich noch welche zum austauschen mit


----------



## biker-didi (3. Dezember 2008)

Samstag kann ich auch nicht, aber Sonntag bin ich wenn der Doc morgen nichts negatives sagt auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (3. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Habe zwar keine Beleuchtung, aber ich werde mir dann noch eine bauen: - Trinkflaschenhalten ran, Trinkflasche rein, darein ein Teelicht, anzünden. Sollte für eine Afahrt lange genug halten. Sonst nehme ich noch welche zum austauschen mit




Du solltest aber acht geben und die Flasche nicht bereis während der Tour völlig leeren. Denn nur wenn das Teelicht schwimmt kann sich die Licht spendende Flamme auch vertikal zum Hang ausgerichten!


----------



## Zelle (3. Dezember 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Du solltest aber acht geben und die Flache nicht bereis während der Tour völlig leeren. Denn nur wenn das Teelicht schwimmt kann sich die Licht spendende Flamme auch vertikal zum Hang ausgerichten!



So einen wie Dich brauche ich noch in meiner Entwicklungsabteilung!


----------



## eL (3. Dezember 2008)

alder völlig geniale schwerkraft 

du erinnerst mich an den typ der immer abends auf BR alpha die welt erklärt.


----------



## kneesliding (3. Dezember 2008)

Was ??????
der Zelle schon weider nicht dabei wenn ichunterwegs bin!!!!
Langsam denke ich der geht mir aus dem Weg.


----------



## Homer Simpson (3. Dezember 2008)

bin Samstag auch dabei wenn die bei Poison morgen nicht alles, um es freundlich auszudrücken, falsch machen
habe heute mein Rad bekommen, es war natürlich die Hälfte falsch...
keine U-Turn Domain, steht zwar auf meiner Rechnung, aber der meint, die können es gar nicht dranbauen, weil die als Hersteller keine U-Turn Domains bekommen können. Naja der hat mir jetzt vorgeschlagen, dass ich ne Lyrik bekomme, aber ich weiß nicht so recht, denn die is ja eher eine All Mountain/Enduro Gabel als eine Freeride Gabel. Mal gucken...vielleicht kann ich ne Totem bekommen.
Felgen waren natürlich keine MTX sondern nur Single Track.
Der Dämpfer war natürlich auch nicht, wie ausgemacht ein Swinger X4 Coil sondern ein Evolver ISX4.
Meine Mutter bringt das Rad halt morgen hin und die bringen das in Ordnung.
Nur weiß ich nicht, ob die Lyrik auch gut zum freeriden geeignet ist. Klar die Lyrik ist eine tolle Gabel, nur gefällt mir die zum freeriden nicht so wirklich. Eine Totem wäre mir da lieber. Bergauf krieg ich die auf jeden. Was denkt ihr? Macht die Lyrik langzeitig auch Bikepark-Einsätze mit?

Achja, Gimmeldingen war das an dem Spotzplatz oder? Licht habe ich kein gescheites, aber bis 16:00 kann man noch fahren oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Bin ich froh nicht den Drafter gekauft zu haben, den, der Nomad ist klein.
> Ob die 19l stimmen? Glaube ich nicht.
> 
> Sieht aber Total geil aus


ICH hätte ja den Apex genommen 
Hast du die Schottenkaro-Variante?


----------



## kneesliding (3. Dezember 2008)

Nein,

habe den in Olive/Braun geholt.


----------



## Romarius (3. Dezember 2008)

könnte wer nochmal den link zum treffpunkt gimmeldingen posten? bin sehr wahrscheinlich auch dabei. lämpsche hab ich. kann sein dass ich mein lichtschwert auch am start habe, keine ahnung in welcher wohnung ich das schon wieder liegen habe. wenn ja, könnt ich jemand meine stirnlampe leihen.


----------



## Bumble (3. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Was ??????
> der Zelle schon weider nicht dabei wenn ichunterwegs bin!!!!
> Langsam denke ich der geht mir aus dem Weg.



*Hab ihm bissl von dir erzählt, jetzt hat er ein klein wenig Angst vorm ersten Date  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (3. Dezember 2008)

@Homer Simpson


Hallo Lukas,
bekanntlich habe ich bei Deinem Rad Erfahrungen mit der MZ66SL ATA und der Lyrik gesammelt. 
Die MZ war ok bis sie wiederholt Defekte zeigte, aber die Lyrik passt deutlich besser zur Geometrie des Rades und zum Einsatz im Pfälzer Wald. Berücksichtigen wir noch die 30 Kg Gewichtsunterschied '(du/ich), so solltest Du auch bei heftigen Bike-Park Einsätzen gut zurechtkommen, Freeride tauglich ist die Lyrik allemal.
Für unsere Wochenendtouren gibt es zudem nichts besseres. 
Die Totem halte ich für überdimensioniert, außerdem soll sie auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sein.


----------



## Kelme (3. Dezember 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> ... Naja der hat mir jetzt vorgeschlagen, dass ich ne Lyrik bekomme, aber ich weiß nicht so recht, denn die is ja eher eine All Mountain/Enduro Gabel als eine Freeride Gabel. Mal gucken...


*2007:* RockShox bietet mit der Lyrik eine Gabel an, die noch zwei Jahre zuvor in der Hobbyklasse-Downhill zu einem guten Platz im Klassement gereicht hätte.

*2008:* Die Lyrik-Gabel wird in maßgeblichen Tests als FR-tauglich bewertet und halb Canada stürtzt sich mit dieser und ähnlicher Gabeln die Berge hinunter. 
In der Pfalz kommen allerdings erste Zweifel auf, ob die Gabel Kalmit-tauglich ist.

*2009: *Es ist Gewissheit. Erste Hersteller statten sogenannte All-Mountain-Bikes der unteren Light-AM-Klasse, die knapp oberhalb der Heavy-Tourer-Einordnung vorbeischrammt, mit der Lyrik aus.
In der Pfalz findet man die Lyrik nur noch auf den Semi-CC-Marathon-Lycrahosenstrecken wie Weinbiet und Wolfsburg.

*2010:* Das Nachfolgemodell der Lyrik heißt Lycrak und wird ausschließlich in der Klasse "Schweres-CC" und "Fast-Marathon" verbaut. Federweg und Performance sind nahezu unverändert. Neue Farben (Hell-Gelb und Schweinerosa).
In der Pfalz findet man beide Gabelmodelle ausschließlich auf dem Radweg zwischen Neustadt und Speyer nachdem Gudereit bereits erste Light-Trekking-Räder mit dem Teil ausgestattet hat.


----------



## iTom (3. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Habe zwar keine Beleuchtung, aber ich werde mir dann noch eine bauen:
> 
> Meine Idee:
> 
> Trinkflaschenhalten ran, Trinkflasche rein, darein ein Teelicht, anzünden. Sollte für eine Afahrt lange genug halten. Sonst nehme ich noch welche zum austauschen mit



Nimm doch Dein Augenlicht, ist noch billiger. Und Du brauchst nicht mal ein Feuerzeug


----------



## Franz/K3 (3. Dezember 2008)

@Kelme

 so ist es - nett geschrieben


----------



## eL (3. Dezember 2008)

Kelme du bist mein heutiger held in einem sonst richtig üblen tag

und hör jetzt bloß nich auf zu schreiben... jetzt wo es richtig läuft ;-)


----------



## Homer Simpson (3. Dezember 2008)

ok, dann werde ich mal schauen. Denke das wird dann die Lyrik. Die Totem haben die mir zwar nicht angboten aber die haben ja den gleichen Aufpreis und wenn ich nichts zuzahlen, hab ich mal gedacht, schaue ich mal nach der Totem. Ich habe halt nur Angst, dass ich jetzt die Lyrik nehme und dann in einem Jahr merke, dass ich doch mehr schweren Freeride fahre und dann mit der Lyrik nicht mehr gut zurecht komme. Was ich an der Domain schön fand, dass die als praktisch unkaputtbar gilt, im Gegensatz zur Lyrik (hab ich jetzt so gelesen). 

Ich lass meine Mutter einfach mal fragen, ob die mir auch eine Totem geben können, wenn die das machen (was ich allerdings nicht wirklich glaube) nehm ich die Totem, weil bei mir in DÜW fahren die meisten mit Big Hits und sowas rum und da will ich ja nicht nur hinterherfahren. Und wenn ich dann die Totem hätte und merken würde, dass die mir zu überdimensioniert ist, verkauf ich die und kauf eine Lyrik.

Dann bis zum WE, ich bin gespannt, mit welcher Gabel ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (3. Dezember 2008)

Du darfst auch nicht vergessen was du vorher gefahren bist !!

Dein Cube Acid kannst du gar nicht vergleichen. alles andere ist halt Sahne..

Von ein Rox Shox Dart zu ein Lyrik, ist wie der unterscheid zwischen Fish and Chips and Weiss Würst mit senf, 

Die Fish and Chips sind geil (Lyrik) und den anderen Bayerischenscheisszeug ist halt der Dart....


----------



## Zelle (3. Dezember 2008)

Lyrik wird gebraucht wenn man grammatikalisch nicht richtig schreiben kann und die richtigen Präpostionen nicht kennt.

... sagt Stupidedia


----------



## kneesliding (3. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Lyrik wird gebraucht wenn man grammatikalisch nicht richtig schreiben kann und die richtigen Präpostionen nicht kennt.
> 
> ... sagt Stupidedia



hast du mich jetzt gemeint?


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> Ich habe halt nur Angst, dass ich jetzt die Lyrik nehme und dann in einem Jahr merke, dass ich doch mehr schweren Freeride fahre und dann mit der Lyrik nicht mehr gut zurecht komme.


Also ich fahre meine Lyrik jetzt seit 2 Jahren, bin zwar nicht so der Hardcore Mosher, aber auch auf den rauhen Pisten in Portes du Soleil hatte ich keine Nachteile gegenüber den Leuten mit 66 oder Doppelbrücke. Das Teil ist astrein für alles ausser CC und DH  Steif genug ist sie allemal und kaputt geht die sicher nicht vom fahren - technische Defekte sind was anderes, aber davor bist du nie sicher.



Homer Simpson schrieb:


> bei mir in DÜW fahren die meisten mit Big Hits und sowas rum und da will ich ja nicht nur hinterherfahren.


Das Big Hit ist ne günstige Karre zum Bikepark shredden, sowas brauchst du hier nirgends.


----------



## Homer Simpson (3. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Lyrik wird gebraucht wenn man grammatikalisch nicht richtig schreiben kann und die richtigen Präpostionen nicht kennt.
> 
> ... sagt Stupidedia



Stupidedia
ja die Dart is halt schon ziemlich kacke Mein Bruder hat sich ja vor kurzem ein gebrauchtes Coil Air (deluxe glaub ich) gekauft und da ist eine 36er Float dran. Wenn man damit irgendwo runterfährt merkt man nichts
Ich lass mich einfach überraschen mit welcher Gabel mein Rad morgen kommt.

EDIT: technische Defekte wird jede Gabel haben, nur habe ich über die Domain gelesen, dass die nicht besonders anfällig ist.


----------



## UHU69 (3. Dezember 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... nur noch auf den Semi-CC-Marathon-Lycrahosenstrecken wie Weinbiet und Wolfsburg ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> technische Defekte wird jede Gabel haben, nur habe ich über die Domain gelesen, dass die nicht besonders anfällig ist.


Die Domain hat halt eine einfachere Dämpfungseinheit -> weniger anfällig. Aber dafür ist sie deutlich schwerer obwohl sie nicht stabiler ist. Das Teil macht nur Sinn, wenns zwanghaft billig sein soll und nicht aufs Gewicht ankommt.


----------



## Levty (3. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> auf den rauhen Pisten in Portes du Soleil hatte ich keine Nachteile gegenüber den Leuten mit 66 oder Doppelbrücke.


Im Wheelie. Hast Recht


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Im Wheelie. Hast Recht


Dibblschissriger Stänkerer!  Annähernd gleiches Fahrkönnen und auch sonst vergleichbare Bike-Config (Geo, Federweg hinten, Sag...) vorausgesetzt kommt das schon hin  Wenn dann andere, die besser fahren als ich, auf besonders ruppigen Strecken gleich schnell oder langsamer unterwegs waren als ich, ist das schon ein Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Bumble (4. Dezember 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> *2007:* RockShox bietet mit der Lyrik eine Gabel an, die noch zwei Jahre zuvor in der Hobbyklasse-Downhill zu einem guten Platz im Klassement gereicht hätte.
> 
> *2008:* Die Lyrik-Gabel wird in maßgeblichen Tests als FR-tauglich bewertet und halb Canada stürtzt sich mit dieser und ähnlicher Gabeln die Berge hinunter.
> In der Pfalz kommen allerdings erste Zweifel auf, ob die Gabel Kalmit-tauglich ist.
> ...



*Für mich einer der Posts des Jahres   

@ Kelme: Sowas bekommst du ohne bewusstseinserweiternde Mittel hin ? Respekt *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (4. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> hast du mich jetzt gemeint?



Nein, war reine Lyrik zum Thema Lyrik


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Dezember 2008)

> Heute, 05:53


So früh schon bei der Arbeit?


----------



## Levty (4. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dibblschissriger Stänkerer!



Der Geschmack für gute Federgabeln kommt mit der Zeit. Einfach fahren fahren fahren.
Aber können das bald-Beamte überhaupt?


----------



## Zelle (4. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So früh schon bei der Arbeit?



Mein Job als Spämmer ist ein 24-Stunden Job ... das Forum schläft nie.


----------



## kneesliding (4. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Mein Job als Spämmer ist ein 24-Stunden Job ... das Forum schläft nie.



Stimmt, Staffel 7 von 24 heisst Jack Zelle Bauer in Afrika  mit SPAM and chips....


----------



## kneesliding (4. Dezember 2008)

das hier kommt mir in deisem Thread sehr bekannt vor...

[YT="No you didnt"]teMlv3ripSM&NR=1[/YT]


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Der Geschmack für gute Federgabeln kommt mit der Zeit. Einfach fahren fahren fahren.
> Aber können das bald-Beamte überhaupt?


Gab ja leider keine konkurrenzfähige "gute Federgabel", die das bot, was ich haben wollte 
Mit fahren fahren fahren siehts derzeit recht schlecht aus  ich darf zwar vom Doc her langsam wieder mit richtiger Belastung anfangen, aber die Zeit lässt es leider kaum zu 




Zelle schrieb:


> Mein Job als Spämmer ist ein 24-Stunden Job ... das Forum schläft nie.


Hmm, ist ja ähnlich wie als Student  Jaja, Mathe ist eine eifersüchtige Geliebte!


----------



## Romarius (4. Dezember 2008)

@homer: meine 66 find ich fürn pfälzer wald schon überdimensioniert. für bikeparks find ich sie gut.
beim skifahren hat mal ein bekannter pro-fahrer vo sich gegeben: it's 90% the rider, 10% the ski and 0% the jacket you are wearing. so ähnlich ist das beim biken auch.

schau dir mal z.b. die redbull rampage-videos an. da fahren sicher auch gabeln mit weniger federweg.

mag mir keiner sagen wie ich nach gimmeldingen komm? gab doch da mal irgendwo nen link zu den treffpunkten... ?


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Dezember 2008)

Wart mal bis der Wolfman sich nochmal meldet - aus Gimmeldingen wurde mittlerweile Kaltenbrunner Tal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (4. Dezember 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> mag mir keiner sagen wie ich nach gimmeldingen komm? gab doch da mal irgendwo nen link zu den treffpunkten... ?



Ach die Frage war ernst gemeinet?


----------



## Franz/K3 (4. Dezember 2008)

Oh je - Herr Kachelmann meint wir sollten uns zu Samstag nicht so viele Gedanken machen!


----------



## Zelle (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre nachher mal hin und dann kriegt der Paaranhals ... dann wird er seine Wettermaschine schon anders einstellen


----------



## kneesliding (4. Dezember 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Oh je - Herr Kachelmann meint wir sollten uns zu Samstag nicht so viele Gedanken machen!



Wer ist den Herr Kachelmann ????? 
Fleisenleger ????


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn Herr Kachelmann so weiter macht, überleg ich mir das auch nochmal...
Dabei ist meine Kondition doch jetzt schön geschwächt


----------



## kneesliding (4. Dezember 2008)

Ahhh,

Wetterdienst????
So, wie siehts bei euch mit Sonntag aus? Reitburg???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (4. Dezember 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Oh je - Herr Kachelmann meint wir sollten uns zu Samstag nicht so viele Gedanken machen!





el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also wenn Herr Kachelmann so weiter macht, überleg ich mir das auch nochmal...
> Dabei ist meine Kondition doch jetzt schön geschwächt



Ihr könnt auch einfach weniger rumheulen, dann gibt es auch weniger freies Wasser was verdampfen und anschließend wieder runterregnen kann!


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Ahhh,
> 
> Wetterdienst????
> So, wie siehts bei euch mit Sonntag aus? Reitburg???



Das ist doch mal ein konstruktiver Vorschlag...


----------



## Franz/K3 (4. Dezember 2008)

Im nächsten Jahr kann uns das ja nicht mehr passieren!


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Dezember 2008)

das unten rechts kommt dann wohl die meiste zeit bei raus - ich mache mir sorgen!


----------



## Franz/K3 (4. Dezember 2008)

Kein Problem - bei der Wetterlage fahren wir nur im Auge!


----------



## Zelle (4. Dezember 2008)

... im downhill, uphill machen wir einen Tornado-Wallride ... dann schaffen wir auch mehr am Tag!


----------



## Franz/K3 (4. Dezember 2008)

> ...Tornado-Wallride ...




uhhhi - dann sollte Homer Simpson besser doch die Totem einbauen lassen!


----------



## Zelle (4. Dezember 2008)

... bis 2009 ist ja noch lange hin!


----------



## Homer Simpson (4. Dezember 2008)

So, bin grad aus der Schule gekommen und da stand mein Furan mit schwarzer Totem und den MTX 39 Felgen und dem Swinger X4 Coil  einfach toll

Ich glaub nur die Gabel hat ein bisschen wenig SAG. Da muss ich wohl ne andere Feder kaufen. Oder kann ich auch einfach, wie in der Anleitung die Gabel links oben aufmachen und die Spacer rausnehmen? Hat das den selben Effekt?

Achja, weiß jemand, wo es die akuelle Anleitung zu dem Dämpfer gibt, ich finde nämlich nur die von 2007.
So wie das Wtter Samstag aussieht, wird das wohl nichts...


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2008)

Spacer regeln den Federweg, nicht den Sag. Der wird über die Federhärte oder bei Luftgabeln über den Druck eingestellt. Halt dich aber bei Gabeln nicht zu lang mit dem Sag auf, unter statischer Belastung hängt der zu sehr von der Geometrie und Gewichtsverteilung ab. Entscheidend ist wie sich die Gabel beim Fahren verhält. Nur wenn sie sich da zu hart anfühlt oder den Federweg nicht richtig ausnutzt macht eine weichere Feder Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (4. Dezember 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Nur wenn sie sich da zu hart anfühlt oder den Federweg nicht richtig ausnutzt macht eine weichere Feder Sinn.



*Da Homer Simpson sich Körpergewichtstechnisch im unteren Bereich bewegt, könnte ne weichere Feder schon sinnvoll sein.
Kabelbinder um das Standrohr und deinen Lieblingstrail runterbügeln, dann weisst du`s.*


----------



## Franz/K3 (4. Dezember 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Da Homer Simpson sich Körpergewichtstechnisch im unteren Bereich bewegt, könnte ne weichere Feder schon sinnvoll sein.
> Kabelbinder um das Standrohr und deinen Lieblingstrail runterbügeln, dann weisst du`s.*



Ob der Federweg vollständig genutzt wird hängt natürlich NICHT von der Federrate oder  dem Körpergesicht (=Körpergewicht) ab.

Es ist nur eine Frage der Absprunghöhe!


----------



## Bogie (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Franz,

was ist denn ein Körpergesicht??

Ist das das, was bei uns beiden über dem Hosenbund nach vorne drängt und immer mehr Raum einnimmt?


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Da Homer Simpson sich Körpergewichtstechnisch im unteren Bereich bewegt, könnte ne weichere Feder schon sinnvoll sein.*



Keine Frage, ich fahr ja auch eine Feder die laut Angabe eigentlich für ein höheres Gewicht ist aber das kann man halt nicht am Sag ablesen sondern genau so:



Bumble schrieb:


> *
> Kabelbinder um das Standrohr und deinen Lieblingstrail runterbügeln, dann weisst du`s.*


----------



## Bumble (4. Dezember 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> Hallo Franz,
> 
> was ist denn ein Körpergesicht??
> 
> Ist das das, was bei uns beiden über dem Hosenbund nach vorne drängt und immer mehr Raum einnimmt?



*Aber nur wenn man noch nen Mund und Augen um den Bauchnabel malt 
*


----------



## Homer Simpson (4. Dezember 2008)

Mit dem Sag stimmt das denke ich auch so ungefähr. Ich hatte dann die Anleitung dann wohl etwas falsch verstanden. Ich bin mal kurz durch den Garten gefahren und fühlt sich ganz gut an.
Wenns morgen mal endlich aufhört zu regnen wird das Bike auch gleich ausprobiert
Das einizige, was ich noch machen muss, ist den riesen Spacer Turm rauszuwerfen. Weiß zufällig einer, mit wie viel Nm ich die Schraube, die in das Schaftrohr der Gabel geht anziehen muss?
Wo ist denn das Kaltenbrunner Tal? Wenn es Samstag morgens regnet komm ich halt am Sonntag mit. Wo wäre denn da der Treffpunkt?


PS: habe jetzt auch statt der CMP eine Chosen Nabe... Die ist schön laut


----------



## Eike. (4. Dezember 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig einer, mit wie viel Nm ich die Schraube, die in das Schaftrohr der Gabel geht anziehen muss?



Dafür gibt es kein definiertes Drehmoment weil die Schraube ja dazu dient den Steuersatz einzustellen. Also die schrauben am Vorbau lösen und dann die Aheadschraube soweit anziehen bis die Gabel sich sauber im Steuersatz dreht und an den Lagerschalen kein Spiel mehr zu spüren ist (Bremse ziehen und dann versuchen das Rad vor und zurück zu schieben, da darf nix wackeln). Das ist in aller Regel im niedrigen einstelligen Nm Bereich also nicht zu forsch drangehen.

Äh danach natürlich den Vorbau wieder festziehen sonst gibts in der ersten Kurve ne Überraschung


----------



## Deleted 48198 (4. Dezember 2008)

Programmänderung für Samstag. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter, in der Eifel gab`s heute Schneeregen  *Treffen 1000h im Kaltenbrunner Tal*, da einige doch noch bei Helligkeit zu den Fahrzeugen wollen.
@ Lucas. Durch NW Richtung Lambrecht (glaub es ist die B39) rechts am Schwimmbad in NW vorbei, unter der Bahnunterführung durch, danach die erste links ab. Gibt auch einen Linksabbiegerstreifen. Schmale Straße ist auch K-Tal angeschrieben. Ca. 2 km siehst du links einen Parkplatz. Dort ist Treffpunkt. Königsmühle


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Dezember 2008)

Zum Thema Steuersatz: Dabei das Radel vorne am Oberrohr hochheben. Der Lenker muss sich noch durch leichtes Anschupsen von einer Seite zur anderen drehen (ohne das das Vorderrad den Boden berührt). "Rastet" der Steuersatz, also läuft rau ist der Steuersatz zu sehr angezogen,... Hier ist ein bisschen Übung erforderlich. Mit falsch eingestelltem Steuersatzspiel lässt sich der Steuersatz recht schnell himmeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (4. Dezember 2008)

Am besten geht es, wenn man den Steuersatz mit der Flex feinjustiert:


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Dezember 2008)

Das darfste nicht zu laut sagen... So Jungs gibts... Habe auch schon einen gesehen der mit der Flex nen Laufrad zentrieren wollte. Hat aber weniger funktioniert...


----------



## Zelle (4. Dezember 2008)

Mit der Flex muss man erstmal ein bisschen üben ... am besten an den Fahrrädern Deiner Nachbarn!


----------



## donnersberger (4. Dezember 2008)

... morgen früh gibt's erst mal wieder Kornflex


----------



## eL (4. Dezember 2008)

da simmer flexibel


----------



## Zelle (4. Dezember 2008)

Verflext nochmal ... immer dieses gespämme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Dezember 2008)

ist halt wie bei der unbeflexten Empfängnis - plötzlich wars da und keiner wusste wieso


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ist halt wie bei der unbeflexten Empfängnis - plötzlich wars da und keiner wusste wieso



Da kann man echt nur sagen: Verflext und zugenäht...


----------



## UHU69 (4. Dezember 2008)

@donnersberger
@zelle
@eL
@Smubob
@mtb_nico
Im Schbämmen seid ihr Weltklasse


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Dezember 2008)

Du, ich war seit 7. 9. nicht mehr biken... irgendwo muss meine überschüssige Energie ja hin!


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Dezember 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das darfste nicht zu laut sagen... So Jungs gibts... Habe auch schon einen gesehen der mit der Flex nen Laufrad zentrieren wollte. Hat aber weniger funktioniert...



noch besser sind leute, die ihre cola-flasche nicht aufbekommen und den rat: 'spann se doch in nen schraubstock ein und nimm ne rohrzange um die flasche aufzubekommen' wörtlich befolgen...


----------



## Levty (4. Dezember 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das darfste nicht zu laut sagen... So Jungs gibts... Habe auch schon einen gesehen der mit der Flex nen Laufrad zentrieren wollte. Hat aber weniger funktioniert...


Wir haben mal mein Laufrad mit einem Baumstumpf und ein paar beherzten Tritten zentriert, funktioniert alles!
So sahs davor aus:


----------



## Romarius (4. Dezember 2008)

sieht nach der runden sache aus.


----------



## Zelle (5. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wir haben mal mein Laufrad mit einem Baumstumpf und ein paar beherzten Tritten zentriert, funktioniert alles!
> So sahs davor aus:



Damit kann man einige Hindernisse umfahren, ohne überhaupt lenken zu müssen


----------



## eL (5. Dezember 2008)

dualslalom und fourcross sind die stichworte!

passt doch perfekt


----------



## Zelle (5. Dezember 2008)

Der neue Trend in dem Bereich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (5. Dezember 2008)

Verbogen ist das neue Gerade...

Ich werd morgen wieder ausschlafen, und mal schauen was das Wetter macht.
Am Sonntag bin ich dann wie üblich um zehn ab Maikammer unterwegs.


----------



## kneesliding (5. Dezember 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Verbogen ist das neue Gerade...
> 
> Ich werd morgen wieder ausschlafen, und mal schauen was das Wetter macht.
> Am Sonntag bin ich dann wie üblich um zehn ab Maikammer unterwegs.



Dann sehen wir uns im Maikammer 
Kann kaum warten, 2 Wochen nicht Fahren zu können ist ********


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Dezember 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Verbogen ist das neue Gerade...
> 
> Ich werd morgen wieder ausschlafen, und mal schauen was das Wetter macht.
> Am Sonntag bin ich dann wie üblich um zehn ab Maikammer unterwegs.


Neee... Ohne Zimbo will ich nicht. 
Naja, ohne Weinbiet will ich auch nicht. 
Ich werde also vielleicht nächstes WE noch mit kommen und dann war es das für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Zelle (5. Dezember 2008)

Da Zimbo nicht der einzige ist, der Angst vor Regen hat  ... wird morgen Früh um 8 hier geschrieben ob die K-Tal-Runde stattfindet. Also bevor jemand losfährt, erstmal ins Forum gucken.


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann euch definitiv versprechen das ich nicht kommen werde!


----------



## Zelle (5. Dezember 2008)

Das ist schön!


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Dezember 2008)

Kein Nico, kein Tick ... das wird ein schöner Sonntag


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Dezember 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Kein Nico, kein Tick ... das wird ein schöner Sonntag


Du bist sowas von gemein... nicht das du mich nicht dabei haben willst, sondern das du mich im selben Satz wie Tick nennst!


----------



## kneesliding (5. Dezember 2008)

Nur der Zelle muss sich für Sonntag abmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (5. Dezember 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Du bist sowas von gemein... nicht das du mich nicht dabei haben willst, sondern das du mich im selben Satz wie Tick nennst!


Du, ich find das auch eine Frechheit. Komm las uns gemeinsam Zimbo aufsuchen und vermöbeln.


----------



## Zelle (5. Dezember 2008)

Genau ... macht doch mal wieder was gemeinsam: Zimbo (versuchen zu) vermöbeln, gemeinsam in den Park, Schnittschuhlaufen, Tanzen ... 

@Hängeknie: Der Zelle ist doch für Sonntag gar nicht angemeldet


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Dezember 2008)

@Ticko und Nic:

Versucht's doch mal damit:
www.schlaegerei.de

...dann wird's wenigstens ein fairer Kampf


----------



## kneesliding (5. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Genau ... macht doch mal wieder was gemeinsam: Zimbo (versuchen zu) vermöbeln, gemeinsam in den Park, Schnittschuhlaufen, Tanzen ...
> 
> @Hängeknie: Der Zelle ist doch für Sonntag gar nicht angemeldet



Langsam denke ich du hast was gegen Englander.
Oder du hast angst vor mir


----------



## Zelle (5. Dezember 2008)

Niemand mag Engländer!


----------



## kneesliding (5. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Niemand mag Engländer!



Du bist gemein 


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (5. Dezember 2008)

... zum Beispiel weil die immer gleich anfangen zu weinen wie Mädchen. Aber vielleicht sind da ja auch die Männer die Mädchen und die Mädchen die Männer. Immerhin wird da ja auch auf der falschen Straßenseite gefahren ... dann würde alles wieder Sinn ergeben.


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Dezember 2008)

Wenn alles falschrum wäre, wäre es wieder richtig rum. 

Ich mag Engländer... Und vor allem Ihrem Humor. 
Und nein, das ist keine Liebesbekunde zu kneesliding.


----------



## iTom (5. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Niemand mag Engländer!



Also ich finde die Engländer schon ganz hilfreich und nützlich...Mit nem Deutschländer
kann man nur Zellgewebe befriedigen


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Dezember 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Engländer schon ganz hilfreich und nützlich...Mit nem Deutschländer
> kann man nur Zellgewebe befriedigen


Mit so nem Engländer kannst aber so gut wie niemanden befriediegen. 
Und wer will schon ZELL(e)gewebe befriediegen?


----------



## iTom (5. Dezember 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Mit so nem Engländer kannst aber so gut wie niemanden befriediegen.
> Und wer will schon ZELL(e)gewebe befriediegen?



Das Knie und die Einzelle tun doch die ganze Zeit so, als würden sie sich nicht kennen...


----------



## Zelle (5. Dezember 2008)

An so einen bescheuerten Engländer (Werkzeug) habe ich auch schon gedacht ... aber mal im Ernst, werarbeitet damit außer vielleicht diese Engländer? Mir reicht eine Flex*.*

Und das der Tick nun sogar Engländer anbaggert wundert doch sicherlich niemanden hier oder?


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> An so einen bescheuerten Engländer (Werkzeug) habe ich auch schon gedacht ... aber mal im Ernst, werarbeitet damit außer vielleicht diese Engländer? Mir reicht eine Flex*.*
> 
> Und das der Tick nun sogar Engländer anbaggert wundert doch sicherlich niemanden hier oder?


Selbst Schafe laufen vor mir weg... was erwartest du.


----------



## Zelle (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich sage mal so: Von den Schafen genau das ... von Dir nichts!


----------



## donnersberger (5. Dezember 2008)




----------



## der-tick.de (5. Dezember 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


>


Also ich steh ja mehr auf unrasierte Schafe! Die sind irgendwie kuscheliger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (5. Dezember 2008)

also lieber so..






aba wenn die Schafe vor Dir wegrennen ist es doch eh egal ob sie kuschelig sind, oda net


----------



## kneesliding (5. Dezember 2008)

Demnächst im Pfalzerwald zu sehen.
Dank an der Tick..






.


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Dezember 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> also lieber so..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau... Sowas kleines süßes... Die krieg ich wenigstens noch... Und wegrennen heißt nicht, dass sie mir entkommen! 

@Kneesliding: Das ist doch bei uns garnicht notwendig. Das ist generell verboten, nicht wie in England wo das jeder Bauer selber festlegt, ob oder ob nicht. 
Wie war der Begriff für die Australier: "Sheep****ers".


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Dezember 2008)

donnersberger schrieb:


> also lieber so..
> 
> 
> aba wenn die Schafe vor Dir wegrennen ist es doch eh egal ob sie kuschelig sind, oda net



wenn die schafe rennen, gibt es aber möglichkeiten, sie anzuhalten:





hab grad in google entdeckt, daß es das auch für kinder gibt! (steht unter dem stichwort: kinderschrotflinte )


----------



## Zelle (5. Dezember 2008)

Ausschnitt aus dem besten Film der Welt:


----------



## Zelle (5. Dezember 2008)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> hab grad in google entdeckt, daß es das auch für kinder gibt! (steht unter dem stichwort: kinderschrotflinte )



In einigen Ländern ist es erlaubt Kinder zu jagen, töten und essen ... ich persönlich finde es gut!


----------



## guru39 (5. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> töten



Highnoon


----------



## Zelle (6. Dezember 2008)

Die Wettergötter haben sich ein bisschen beruhigt. Heute Vormittag bedekt, etwas Regen. Heute Nachmittag bewölkt, Regen. ... aber wir entscheiden um 8. Ich fahre jetzt schonmal eine kleine Runde ... zum Bäcker


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt schonmal eine kleine Runde ... zum Bäcker


Ich komm gerade vom Bäcker und die Fahrt war ohne Bike. Limbim Regen und das nicht zu wenig. Ich bin draußen. Und wieder mal nix mit biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (6. Dezember 2008)

Die Wolfmänner von heute sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren  ... ich werde denn mal abwarten wie es aussieht, wenn es hell ist und dann nachher vielleicht eine DÜW-Runde drehen ... oder ist der Bogie noch dabei?


----------



## Bogie (6. Dezember 2008)

Der Bogie sitzt vor dem Rechner und wartet auf Infos...........


----------



## Zelle (6. Dezember 2008)

Auf was für Infos wartet er denn?

Die Lage ist anscheinend regnerisch. Ich werde fahren, nur vielleicht habe ich nach der ersten Abfahrt dann auch schon genug ... so ohne regenfeste Kleidung.


----------



## Bogie (6. Dezember 2008)

Ok, bin auch raus. Wir sehen uns morgen!??


----------



## Zelle (6. Dezember 2008)

Ok ...

*kein Kaltenbrunner Tal um 10:00 Uhr*

Morgen muss ich mal gucken ... Drachentechnisch. Denn heute habe ich einen freien Tag


----------



## Romarius (6. Dezember 2008)

ich passe auch. jemand lust die niederschläge morgen am feldberg zu zelebrieren (skifahrn? ). auto hätte ich, ab hockenheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (6. Dezember 2008)

Mädels, für kurzentschlossene: Ich fahre ca. ab 12:00 Uhr ab Hardenburg (DÜW) ... Birmarckturm und Rahnfels


----------



## Levty (6. Dezember 2008)

Wetterpußies, ihr...


----------



## Homer Simpson (6. Dezember 2008)

Maikammer morgen steht fest? Der Treffpunkt ist wieder an diesem Parkplatz, außerhalb vom Ort? 




PS: Habe gerade gesehen, dass es laut Wetter.com morgen in Maikammer sogar schneien soll


----------



## Zelle (6. Dezember 2008)

Der Regen kam heute nur von unten, davon aber reichlich. Oben schien die Sonne


----------



## Zelle (6. Dezember 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> Maikammer morgen steht fest? Der Treffpunkt ist wieder an diesem Parkplatz, außerhalb vom Ort?
> 
> PS: Habe gerade gesehen, dass es laut Wetter.com morgen in Maikammer sogar schneien soll



Das steht soweit ich weiß. Schnee bei 4 - 6 ° C ist eher unwahrscheinlich ... Wetter.com überlegt sich aber oft lustige Sachen. Zuverlässiger ist wetteronline.de oder donnerwetter.de


----------



## Zelle (6. Dezember 2008)

So ... der Tittenrochen hat gerade Paaranhals bekommen und ich bin morgen auch dabei. Dann werde ich ja sehen, ob es Hängeknie wirklich gibt! Werde dann morgen aber ein bisschen Gas geben wollen, das heißt die Wixenden Wichtel lasse ich aus.

Bis denn


----------



## old school (6. Dezember 2008)

@kneesliding
Mögen Schafe eigentlich Mintsauce?


----------



## Levty (6. Dezember 2008)

Frag mal lieber den Tick, der schmiert sich auch den Pimmel mit Mintsauce ein.


----------



## Zelle (6. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Frag mal lieber den Tick, der schmiert sich auch den Pimmel mit Mintsauce ein.



Was Du schon alles probiert hast


----------



## old school (7. Dezember 2008)

Aus dem der tick werd ich  nich ganz schlau der mag die Schafe lieber kuschelig unrasiert, aber die Mu.. nee die Katzen lieber rasiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old school (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich frag mich auch immer noch wie der Pete sich mit der Mint Sauce aufm Sofa verletzen konnte...


----------



## Levty (7. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Was Du schon alles probiert hast


Von mir war garnicht die Rede.
Dir kann ich einen Deutschkurs empfehlen, Zelle.


----------



## Zelle (7. Dezember 2008)

Cool, den können wir dann ja zusammen machen!


----------



## Levty (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin doch schon Deutschlehrer...


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Dezember 2008)

Für Deutsch als Fremdsprache?


----------



## Bogie (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

es war gestern für mich eine sehr kurze Tour..... Leider!
Allerdings stellte sich im Laufe des restlichen Tages heraus, daß mein Abbruch nicht ganz ünbegründet war.
1. Ich hatte schon beim Losfahren das Gefühl, daß der Antrieb durchrutscht, meine (zugegeben geringe Kraft) also nicht optimal übertragen wird. In Sankt Martin habe ich dann auch den Grund dafür gefunden:





Das ist jetzt schon die zweite Hügi-Freeride-Hinterradnabe, die bei mir den Geist aufgegeben hat. Was sollte ich daraus für Schlußfolgerungen ziehen??

2. Mir ging es richtig schlecht.... Nachmittags lag ich mit Fieber im Bett.

Hoffe Ihr hattet noch eine schöne Tour!!

Gruß


----------



## Zelle (8. Dezember 2008)

So viel dann zum Thema die Nabe nochmal ordentlich bespeichen und befelgen zu lassen ... fragt sich nur, warum Du die FR Naben kaputt machst und die 240er überleben.

Die Tour war schön ... auch der leckere Schweinefleisch-Snack zum Abschluss. Aber mit Fieber im Bett liegen ist ja auch ganz nett 

*Gute Besserung!*


----------



## THBiker (8. Dezember 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt schon die zweite Hügi-Freeride-Hinterradnabe, die bei mir den Geist aufgegeben hat. Was sollte ich daraus für Schlußfolgerungen ziehen??



ausbauen, einschicken und auf ne neue Nabe freuen! Das ist normal bei den Naben kenn ich auchman könnte fast sagen, die nabenkörper reißen so zuverlässig wie ein schweizer Uhrwerk


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Dezember 2008)

Als normal würde ich sowas nie bezeichnen, aber ich hatte auch schon das Vergnügen mit der Magura-Nabe...
Fieber?!  *Gute Besserung!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (8. Dezember 2008)

> die zweite Hügi-Freeride-Hinterradnabe, die bei mir den Geist aufgegeben hat



Mein persönlicher Hinterbau sieht nach der gestrigen Tour auch nicht besser aus.



> Nachmittags lag ich mit Fieber im Bett.



Fiber ist doch die Dunkle mit den großen Ohren?
Ich hatte auch schon  mal das Vergnügen, später kam noch ihre kleine Schwester Angina dazu und wir hatten einen heftigen Dreier!


----------



## Zelle (8. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Zelle (8. Dezember 2008)

... achso Franz, Dir auch weiterhin eine gute Besserung.


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Dezember 2008)

Ei ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit meiner Hügi am Helius. Denke da ist wirklich mal ab und zu ne Charge mit miesem Alu dabei. Die Gewinnspanne muss ja maximiert werden.


----------



## Kelme (8. Dezember 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ei ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit meiner Hügi am Helius. Denke da ist wirklich mal ab und zu ne Charge mit miesem Alu dabei. Die Gewinnspanne muss ja maximiert werden.


Das tröstet mich, denn mein AH-LRS mit Hügi-FR und DT 6.1D sollte diese Woche bei mir eintreffen.


----------



## Zelle (8. Dezember 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das tröstet mich, denn mein AH-LRS mit Hügi-FR und DT 6.1D sollte diese Woche bei mir eintreffen.



Habe gehört, dass es wieder eine schlechte Charge ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (8. Dezember 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...mein AH-LRS mit Hügi-FR und DT 6.1D ...


AH steht für ? 
Alter Herr?
Angst Hase?
Alkoholisierter Hinterpfälzler?
...
Allmountain Hardtail?


----------



## Zelle (8. Dezember 2008)

AH steht für "Charge mit miesem Alu"


----------



## Kelme (8. Dezember 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> AH steht für ?
> Alter Herr?...


Treffer 
Der Rest hat bis auf den alkoholisierten Hinterpfälzer auch ein Körnchen Wahrheit.

@Zelle: Geh Skifahren


----------



## Zelle (8. Dezember 2008)

Skifahren? Ich finde alleine Wanderer schon lustig, wenn die mit ihren Müllsammelstöcken durch den Wald laufen. Wenn dazu auch noch Bretter unter den Füßen kommen frage ich mich was denen fehlt.


----------



## THBiker (8. Dezember 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Treffer
> Der Rest hat bis auf den alkoholisierten Hinterpfälzer auch ein Körnchen Wahrheit.



stimmt, lambrecht zählt nochnicht zur Hinterpfalz 

Das problem war doch nur bei den alten Hügis, die neuen halten meines Wissens, außer vielleicht bei alten Herren


----------



## Kelme (8. Dezember 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> stimmt, lambrecht zählt noch nicht zur Hinterpfalz
> 
> Das problem war doch nur bei den alten Hügis, die neuen halten meines Wissens, außer vielleicht bei alten Herren


Zunächst sei dir für die Einordnung von Lambrecht (und ich komme von ein wenig weiter westlich, es gilt aber das Gleiche) in die Nicht-Hinterpfalz gedankt. Vielleicht erinnert sich noch der ein oder andere an den kleinen kartographischen Exkurs aus 2002 oder so, in dem kurz dargelegt wurde, wo sich die Grenzen der Pfalz zur Süd-, Nord- und Westpfalz befinden. Ausdrücklich möchte ich hier nochmals an die Abgrenzung zur Region "Vor der Pfalz" erinnern. Die im sprachlichen Unfug der Neuzeit oft mit Vorderpfalz bezeichnet wird.

Da ich mir das Thema AH durchaus in der Ausprägung "AngstHase" zueigen mache (wer mich kennt, kann das nur bestätigen), gehe ich davon aus, dass ich als alter Herr mit dem Material zurecht kommen sollte. Sonst: Klarer Fall von Garantie oder so ...


----------



## THBiker (8. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Kelme (8. Dezember 2008)

Alles Lüge!


----------



## THBiker (8. Dezember 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Alles Lüge!



wem kann man heutzutage noch trauen


----------



## Zelle (8. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt noch genug unverheiratete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (8. Dezember 2008)

Als ich heute losgefahren bin zum Königstuhl, dachte ich dass nicht, dass ich noch den Lenker erkennen werde oben, bei dem Nebel - aber ab 400hm war Sonne und freie Sicht 
Und bei der Feuchtigkeit werden bald aus unseren Trails Bob-Bahnen, so tief wie die jetzt schon ausgefahren sind 

Viel Spaß bei der Arbeit, ihr Trottel


----------



## THBiker (8. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Es gibt noch genug unverheiratete!


----------



## Zelle (8. Dezember 2008)

... die kannste trauen. Oder was?


----------



## THBiker (8. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... die kannste trauen. Oder was?



M nicht N 



> wem kann man heutzutage noch trauen


----------



## Zelle (8. Dezember 2008)

Achso ... na dann ist die Frage aber nicht so einfach zu beantworten


----------



## THBiker (8. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Achso ... na dann ist die Frage aber nicht so einfach zu beantworten



sach isch doch


----------



## Zelle (8. Dezember 2008)

Aber vielleicht sind es trotzdem die Unverheirateten!


----------



## THBiker (8. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht sind es trotzdem die Unverheirateten!



quod erat demonstrandum wie die alten Lateiner zu sagen pflegten


----------



## Optimizer (8. Dezember 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das tröstet mich, denn mein AH-LRS mit Hügi-FR und DT 6.1D sollte diese Woche bei mir eintreffen.



Was hast du vor Hermann? Doch nochmal mit Protektoren und Fullfacehelm den Gedächtnisdrop oberhalb meiner Wohnstätte probieren????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (8. Dezember 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


>





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die frühere Bezeichnung Hinterpfalz, die in der Zeit der bayerischen Verwaltung ab 1816 aufgekommen war und von den Bewohnern selbst als diskriminierend empfunden wurde, ist nicht mehr gebräuchlich.



Der schraffierte Bereich rechts (für den Insider "östlich") ist auch als Randzone Südwestpfalz bekannt. Der "Randzonenpfälzer" bezeichnet diejenigen welche zum großen Graben hin wohnen auch gerne als Ostzonenpfälzer....


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Dezember 2008)

So nu aber mal was richtig wichtiges für euer Leben:

Mir ist eben aufgefallen das wenn man das Geschirr vor dem Spülen geschickt sortiert man sich vormachen kann das es viel weniger ist als es eigentlich ist! 

So und jetzt kommt ihr...


----------



## Franz/K3 (8. Dezember 2008)

Küchen_Zelle 600x800 Pix WebCam: 






Stimmt Nico - ist immer ratz fatz erledigt!


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube ihr seit alle verwöhnte Juppis...


----------



## Levty (8. Dezember 2008)

Yuppies, wennschon.


----------



## kneesliding (8. Dezember 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Küchen_Zelle 600x800 Pix WebCam:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tcha Franz,
jetzt wissen wir wo du Tageüber rumsurft's, das ist nämlich diesen Pornodarstellerin.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (8. Dezember 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


>



Man beachte, wie weit sich bis in die Tiefen des dunklen Palatian Forest "DÜW" erstreckt!


----------



## Franz/K3 (8. Dezember 2008)

@kneesliding

Wo sonst - weil internet is for porn!
Nein in Wirklichkeit beschäftige ich mich den ganzen Tag mit MTB Fahrtechnik: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Zelle (8. Dezember 2008)

Hätte die Wurzel irgendwie weiter nach oben gestanden wären wir wieder beim "porn"


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Dezember 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt schon die zweite Hügi-Freeride-Hinterradnabe, die bei mir den Geist aufgegeben hat. Was sollte ich daraus für Schlußfolgerungen ziehen??


Wegschmeißen und was gescheites kaufen 




THBiker schrieb:


> quod erat demonstrandum wie die alten Lateiner zu sagen pflegten


heutzutage macht man einfach nur noch ein kleines Quadrat  (Insider...!?) Kann auch mit ner Wurzel zu tun haben...


----------



## iTom (8. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wegschmeißen und was gescheites kaufen





Ein viel günstigerer Tipp von mir: FrissDieHaelfte


----------



## Kelme (8. Dezember 2008)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Was hast du vor Hermann? ...


Ich definiere gerade für mich das Gegenteil meiner RennFresse als SSP. Es wird nicht leicht, es hat zumindest vorne eine Federung, es wird Schwermetall. Aber: Es wird ein Bauteil aus Titan bekommen und das wird ein besonderer Spaß.


Kelme - Weihnachten dauert dieses Jahr länger.



P.S.: Der Drop steht noch auf meinem Merkzettel


----------



## Tobsn (9. Dezember 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> ..Es wird ein Bauteil aus Titan bekommen ..


ChrisKing Titan Steuersatz?


----------



## THBiker (9. Dezember 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Aber: Es wird ein Bauteil aus Titan bekommen und das wird ein besonderer Spaß.



sowas 






und im Einsatz 







Ich hoffe du nimmst die vom richtigen Hersteller


----------



## strandi (9. Dezember 2008)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr seit alle verwöhnte Juppis...



ja und


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Dezember 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> ja und


Ei deine Zunft versteht es ja hervorragend die Juppis wieder zu armen Schluckern zu machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. Dezember 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ChrisKing Titan Steuersatz?


Nein, kein CK in Titan. Als Steuersatz liegt schon ein FSA DH Pig pro bereit. 
Das Titanteilchen wird das da:


----------



## Zelle (9. Dezember 2008)

Ist das ein Halsband für das Steuerrohr?


----------



## strandi (9. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ist das ein Halsband für das Steuerrohr?



vielleicht ist das ja auch eine leichtbau-maulsperre für dich


----------



## Zelle (9. Dezember 2008)

Warum sollte es sowas geben?


----------



## Kelme (9. Dezember 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> vielleicht ist das ja auch eine leichtbau-maulsperre für dich


'tschuldigung, aber das wären Perlen vor die Säue.

Mein Vorschlag für Zelle:
Geh' nach Google und gib Cockring ein. Wenn deine Ohren die Rötung wieder verloren haben, kannst du dich hier wieder melden oder es bleiben lassen. Abstinenz wirkt manchmal ganz segensreich.


----------



## Zelle (9. Dezember 2008)

Lange Zeit habe ich nicht verstanden, was mit Perlen vor die Säue gemeint ist. Denn ein normaler heterosexueller Mann findet eine saftige Sau wesentlich wertvoller als schwuchtelige Perlen ...


----------



## Tobsn (9. Dezember 2008)

Verschoben.


----------



## strandi (9. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Warum sollte es sowas geben?



mir fällt da schon ein(?) grund ein 

@kelme manchmal sollte man auch bereit sein, einen hohen preis zu zahlen wenn es sich denn lohnt


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Dezember 2008)

@Zelle:
Ich glaub der Kelme hat dich ganz doll lieb 

@Kelme:
Der Zelle nervt in echt noch viel mehr als im Forum 





.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (9. Dezember 2008)

So Mädels,

hier der Tour von Sonntag.....
Es fehlt nur der Kommentar auswertung von Zelle, das schafft mein messgerät leider nicht


----------



## iTom (9. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> 
> hier der Tour von Sonntag.....
> Es fehlt nur der Kommentar auswertung von Zelle, das schafft mein messgerät leider nicht
> ...



Hallo Pete,

es ist zwar schön zu sehen, wo ihr gefahren seid, Tracks zu veröffentlichen ist, glaube ich, nicht so gerne gesehen. Dann lieber unter der Hand verteilen.


----------



## kneesliding (9. Dezember 2008)

und weiso ??


----------



## iTom (9. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> und weiso ??



Weil man vielleicht nicht zu viel Verkehr auf den Lieblingsstrecken haben möchte, oder ungebetene Gäste, die rechts vom Rhein wohnen und mal kurz in die Pfalz fahren um so richtig fette Bremsspuren auf den Trails  hinterlassen möchten


----------



## Franz/K3 (9. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> 
> hier der Tour von Sonntag.....
> Es fehlt nur der Kommentar auswertung von Zelle, das schafft mein messgerät leider nicht




Hey,
so war die Tour wirklich:


----------



## Houschter (9. Dezember 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Hallo Pete,
> 
> es ist zwar schön zu sehen, wo ihr gefahren seid, Tracks zu veröffentlichen ist, glaube ich, nicht so gerne gesehen. Dann lieber unter der Hand verteilen.



Na die Runde ist doch nur wahrlich kein Geheimniss mehr. Hab ich hier schon mind. drei mal gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (9. Dezember 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Zelle:
> *1: *Ich glaub der Kelme hat dich ganz doll lieb
> 
> @Kelme:
> ...



Zu 1: Es ist echt schlimm, dass sich immer gleich alle in mich verlieben. Wobei ich es verstehen kann, ich kriege ein Rohr wenn ich nur an mich denke. Außerdem könnte ich mich den ganzen Tag selber poppen, doch ich habe Angst, ich würde mich in mich verlieben.

Zu 2: Klar, reden kann ich schneller als tippen ... noch!


----------



## Kelme (9. Dezember 2008)

Welchen Teil von Abstinenz hast du jetzt nicht verstanden?


----------



## strandi (9. Dezember 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Welchen Teil von Abstinenz hast du jetzt nicht verstanden?


----------



## Zelle (9. Dezember 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> Welchen Teil von Abstinenz hast du jetzt nicht verstanden?



Zum einen Frage ich mich, warum ich dem was Du mit empfiehlst, ohne dass ich Dich danach gefragt habe, folge leisten sollte. Zum anderen hast Du geschrieben, dass Abstinenz segenreich machen kann. Damit kann ich als Heide jedoch nichts anfangen.


----------



## strandi (9. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Zum einen Frage ich mich, warum ich dem was Du mit empfiehlst, ohne dass ich Dich danach gefragt habe, folge leisten sollte.



weil bald weihnachten ist


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2008)

ich finde Zelles spämms lustig, aber ich habe ja auch kein Niewo 

Ich mach mir jetzt Popcorn


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Dezember 2008)

Copporn?


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Copporn?



 Nein Fückgedreide!


----------



## Levty (9. Dezember 2008)

Pflückgetreide heißt das, du Legastheniker.


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Pflückgetreide heißt das, du Legastheniker.



Du Pussy, lerne erstmal Doitsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (9. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich finde Zelles spämms lustig, aber ich habe ja auch kein Niewo
> 
> Ich mach mir jetzt Popcorn



Gentechnisches oder Biodynamisches?


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2008)

ich denke, beides


----------



## iTom (10. Dezember 2008)

Apropos Pussy...

Das ist ein außergewöhnlicher Einsatz, um den Wald zu retten...

Nix mit Kasten Bier saufen und Müll einsammeln

Hinweis:
Das "a" natürlich durch ein "u" ersetzen und die Klammern raus

www(.)fackforforest(.)com/de


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Dezember 2008)

Moin Jungs und Mädels. Wie schaut`s am Samstag aus? Wetterprognose sieht ja nicht mal schlecht aus. Sollen wir die Tour vom vergangenen Samstag nochmals ins Programm nehmen. Treffen 1000h Königsmühle?


----------



## kneesliding (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich wär dabei


----------



## Zelle (11. Dezember 2008)

Dann fahre am Sonntag mit


----------



## kneesliding (11. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Dann fahre am Sonntag mit



Tcha, da bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Zelle (11. Dezember 2008)




----------



## el Zimbo (11. Dezember 2008)

Königsmühle ist gut - wir könnten aber zuerst die Kalmit-Abfahrt machen,
denn die hab ich auch schon einige Wochen nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (11. Dezember 2008)

Und Sonntag den gemütlichen Klassiker?


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Dezember 2008)

Für Sonntag dann ein anderes Einsatzgebiet...


----------



## Zelle (11. Dezember 2008)

*Vielleicht *erhebe ich bis Sonntag nochmal die Hand ... dann wird bei mir in der Wohnung oft hecktisch sauber gemacht, Kuchen gebacken ... Irgendwelche wünsche?


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Dezember 2008)

Nach der Sonntagstour müsste mein Bike mal ordentlich geputzt werden...


----------



## Zelle (11. Dezember 2008)

*Nach *der Sonntagstour brauche ich den Drachen selber


----------



## Bogie (11. Dezember 2008)

Schade, wollte mich auch grade zum Bikeputzen (lassen) anmelden............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (11. Dezember 2008)

Das machen wir denn mal beim AWP-Grillen ... wir fressen alle während mein Drache und andere Tittenrochen unsere Bikes waschen


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Dezember 2008)

Hba meinen Drachen noch nicht so gut erzogen. Kann ich Sonntag Morgens bei dir Zelle mein Bike zum Putzen vorbei bringen? Dann hat dein Drache genug Zeit fürs putzen.


----------



## Zelle (11. Dezember 2008)

Wie schon mehrmals geschrieben, mein Drache ist perfekt erzogen, ergo wird dieser *Dein* Rad nicht putzen


----------



## dave (12. Dezember 2008)

Habt Ihr schon einen groben Tourplan für morgen ab der Königsmühle? Ich muss dummerweise morgens noch auf die Heizungsableser warten und würde dann eventuell nach kommen.
Na ja, ansonsten halt per Handy ...


----------



## kneesliding (12. Dezember 2008)

So ladies,

Moin ist Samstag, wo treffen wir uns???

Pedro


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Dezember 2008)

dave schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon einen groben Tourplan für morgen ab der Königsmühle? Ich muss dummerweise morgens noch auf die Heizungsableser warten und würde dann eventuell nach kommen.
> Na ja, ansonsten halt per Handy ...



Planung war Loog-Kalmit-Maikammer-Kalmit-Loog-Zigeunerfels od. Königsberg. Oder die komplett technische Tour Zigeunerfels-Königsberg-Snake. Mal schauen was die Gemeinde spricht. Das dürfte reichen, da es gg.17h dunkel wird. Handynr. hast du ja.

@ Insulaner und eingedeutschter Pälzer . Treffen Kaltenbrunner Tal.


----------



## Franz/K3 (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann leider morgen nicht - aber Sonntag ist ja auch noch ein Tag!


----------



## Bumble (12. Dezember 2008)

Da Zimbo noch nicht klar zugesagt hat:

Wer fährt Sonntag wo ?

Oder steht da noch nix fest ?


----------



## Zelle (12. Dezember 2008)

Da steht noch nix ... Wachenheim ist zwischendrin mal genannt worden, wird aber wohl erst morgen beschlossen. Ich halte Dich auf dem Laufenden. Es sei denn ich vergesse es, dann musst Du nochmal fragen


----------



## Homer Simpson (12. Dezember 2008)

So, ich habe nun doch beschlossen mein Furan wieder den Gerg hochzuquälen. Ich wäre für langsames Berauffahren und keine so technischen Trails, eher was flüssiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (12. Dezember 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun doch beschlossen mein Furan wieder den Gerg hochzuquälen. Ich wäre für langsames Berauffahren und keine so technischen Trails, eher was flüssiges.



Dann bist Du bei der Samstagstour absolut fehlplaziert!


----------



## Homer Simpson (13. Dezember 2008)

Ok, stimmt. Wenn ich mir die Bilder so angeschaue, sieht da doch alles sehr technisch aus. Ich bleib dann doch lieber zu Hause und fahre eine gemütliche Runde Bismarckturm


----------



## Bumble (13. Dezember 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun doch beschlossen mein Furan wieder den Gerg hochzuquälen. Ich wäre für langsames Berauffahren und keine so technischen Trails, eher was flüssiges.



Dann wäre Wachenheim wieder voll im Rennen 

Flüssiger gehts net mehr


----------



## kneesliding (13. Dezember 2008)

Moin, wie seihts aus?


----------



## Bogie (13. Dezember 2008)

dunkel


----------



## kneesliding (13. Dezember 2008)

Dann denke ich findet heute nichts statt.
Schade


----------



## Bogie (13. Dezember 2008)

Schmarrn!
Ich fahr gleich los!!!!
Treffpunkt wie oben!

Gruß


----------



## kneesliding (13. Dezember 2008)

Welche treffpunkt ????
Ich sehe hier keins


----------



## Bogie (13. Dezember 2008)

Kalenbrunner Tal Königsmühle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (13. Dezember 2008)

Shit, kenn ich nicht, der Strasse gegenüber vom Gemüse handler oder?


----------



## Bogie (13. Dezember 2008)

Ja, wir aber wohl eine schwere und technische Runde heute.


----------



## kneesliding (13. Dezember 2008)

sehr schwer? macht es dann aber auch spass oder?


----------



## Bogie (13. Dezember 2008)

..........ich muß jetzt los!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomChili (13. Dezember 2008)

Wenn´s dir zu schwer wird (was du eigentlich erst weist, wenn du mitfährst) fahr doch lieber hier:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=368203  (Kelme´s Adventstour) mit.
Bin auch dabei. 11 Uhr in Lambrecht.

Ciao, Thomas


----------



## Levty (13. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> sehr schwer? macht es dann aber auch spass oder?


Immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> sehr schwer? macht es dann aber auch spass oder?


sehr schwer= jaein
Spaß=sehr viel ja 
Tour war prima, hab mich riesig gefreut Leute zu treffen, die schon lange nicht mehr dabei waren.


----------



## kneesliding (13. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube ich hör nicht mehr auf euch wenn es um schwierigkiet geht, sondern ich fahr einfach mit und entscheide selbst  

sonst lerne ich nee, *No Risk, No Fun*

Schade, wäre gern dabei gewesen.
bin aber erst näschste WE mit dabei, und SA und SO.

bis dann,

Pete


----------



## Bumble (13. Dezember 2008)

*War heute mit Mari unterwegs, Hammer Wetter und toller Grip mit den neuen Reifen auf dem angefrorenen Waldboden 

Da wegen morgen niemand was schreibt werde ich Wachenheim fahren, notfalls dreh ich halt alleine meine Eckkopfrunde 

Wenn sich doch noch was ergibt oder jemand mitfahren will, kurz melden.

*


----------



## aju (13. Dezember 2008)

Es war schön, mal wieder in der Pfalz gewesen zu sein und Euch getroffen zu haben. 

Hier die Bilder:












Weitere sind im Album (am besten nach  Name sortieren lassen, dann stimmt auch die Reihenfolge).


----------



## strandi (13. Dezember 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *
> Da wegen morgen niemand was schreibt werde ich Wachenheim fahren, notfalls dreh ich halt alleine meine Eckkopfrunde
> 
> Wenn sich doch noch was ergibt oder jemand mitfahren will, kurz melden.
> ...



will mit


----------



## Bumble (13. Dezember 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> will mit




*BTW: Hast du Ostern Zeit ?
*


----------



## strandi (13. Dezember 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *BTW: Hast du Ostern Zeit ?
> *



Ostern?!? Schiess los


----------



## Bumble (13. Dezember 2008)

strandi schrieb:


> Ostern?!? Schiess los



*Ich schick dir morgen mal ne PN, muss zum Weihnachtsessen *


----------



## bad-ghost (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 
wenn jemand Lust hat, morgen früh, 10Uhr Kalmitparkplatz, 
nach Maikammer links. Runde ca. 3h, mittleres Tempo.

Gruß Timo.


----------



## Homer Simpson (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

wie sieht das denn morgen mit Wachenheim aus? Wenn jemand fährt und mir den trefpunkt sagt, würde ich mitkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> sonst lerne ich nee, *No Risk, No Fun*


stimmt. Ergo was lernst du daraus?

@Lukas. Zimbo hat sich heute ausgeklinkt wegen Erkältung. Weiß nicht ob jemand morgen in Wachenheim unterwegs ist. Bin morgen Wanderguide und schubse die Biker von den Trails


----------



## kneesliding (13. Dezember 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> stimmt. Ergo was lernst du daraus?



auf die innerer stimme hören und nicht den Bogie


----------



## Franz/K3 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich komme morgen auch um 10:00 Uhr nach Wachenheim - Trefpunkt Badehaisel!


----------



## Franz/K3 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja liebe Drachen - wenn ihr noch Weihnachtsgeschenke sucht. 
Wir haben soeben wieder Pornopakete rein bekommen.


----------



## Homer Simpson (13. Dezember 2008)

Ihr meint die Gaststätte Badehaisel in der Waldstraße oder?


----------



## Zelle (13. Dezember 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Ich komme morgen auch um 10:00 Uhr nach Wachenheim - Trefpunkt Badehaisel!



Nach Zimbo-SMS 10:30 Uhr. Würde dann um 9:30 Uhr starten* und gut aufgewärmt zu euch stoßen.

* Wenn ich es schaffe


----------



## Bumble (14. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Nach Zimbo-SMS 10:30 Uhr. Würde dann um 9:30 Uhr starten* und gut aufgewärmt zu euch stoßen.
> 
> * Wenn ich es schaffe



*Das war auch die Info die ich bekommen habe.

@Zelle:  Habs erst später gesehn dass Zimbo mich auch angesimst hat 

Woher kommt jetzt die Info dass er sich doch ausgeklinkt hat ???  

Egal, ich bin um 10:30 am Badehaisel 
*


----------



## Bumble (14. Dezember 2008)

Homer Simpson schrieb:


> Ihr meint die Gaststätte Badehaisel in der Waldstraße oder?



Riiiichtig


----------



## Homer Simpson (14. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, ich muss mich schon wieder abmelden Ich schreib nächste Woche wieder 2 Arbeiten. Das schaffe ich nicht alles zu lernen, wenn ich heute nichts mache.
Nächstes WE komm ich wieder mit, da sind endlich Ferien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (14. Dezember 2008)

wie schaut es denn für die Zeit vor Weihnachten und "zwischen den Jahren" aus? Gibts da spezielle Schmankerl-Touren? Hätte nämlich mal wieder Lust (und immer nur skifahren kann sich mein Geldbeutel leider nicht leisten  )

ps: ich würde mich auch gerne mal an den 2k hm versuchen wollen


----------



## Bumble (14. Dezember 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> ps: ich würde mich auch gerne mal an den 2k hm versuchen wollen



*Hmm stimmt, das kommt gleich mal auf die Wunschliste für 2009. *


----------



## Bogie (14. Dezember 2008)

Das gabs doch schon in 2008!!
Da wurden es dann allerdings so ca. 2300 Hömes..........


----------



## Zelle (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube, er meint den 2000er Berg, den Flugrost gerade baut ... ob der schon fertig ist? Wahrscheinlich schon, und er fährt ihn den ganzen Tag, daher ist er auch nie hier.

Ich fahre den dann bald mal mit, mit meinem neuen Fahrrad:


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> ps: ich würde mich auch gerne mal an den 2k hm versuchen wollen


Mir tut schon der Arsch weh, wenn ich drank denk.

War aber cool damals, die Gruppe ist immer kleiner und kleiner geworden


----------



## eL (14. Dezember 2008)

alles kindergeburtstag gegenüber der leistung die 2 berliner dieses jahr vollbracht haben
24h 66 seen 400km

am ende sind die 2 nonstop in 17h xxmin den 66 seen wanderweg abgefahren und haben an die 390km zurückgelegt

danach darf dir alles weh tun

mehrere tage lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UHU69 (14. Dezember 2008)

Jibbet in Berlin/Brandenburg überhaupt Höhenmeter oder muss man den Kreuzberg 500 x rauf und runter?


----------



## iTom (14. Dezember 2008)

eL schrieb:


> alles kindergeburtstag gegenüber der leistung die 2 berliner dieses jahr vollbracht haben
> 24h 66 seen 400km
> 
> am ende sind die 2 nonstop in 17h xxmin den 66 seen wanderweg abgefahren und haben an die 390km zurückgelegt
> ...



Sind die mit oder ohne Sattel unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Franz/K3 (14. Dezember 2008)

Was mit Rückenwind nicht alles geht!


----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2008)

eL schrieb:


> alles kindergeburtstag gegenüber der leistung die 2 berliner dieses jahr vollbracht haben
> 24h 66 seen 400km
> 
> am ende sind die 2 nonstop in 17h xxmin den 66 seen wanderweg abgefahren und haben an die 390km zurückgelegt
> ...


Ja, mit MX Maschinen...


----------



## eL (15. Dezember 2008)

ich denke das der hintern immer 0,01nanometer über dem sattel schwebte und deren schmerzempfinden durch adrenalin extrem herabgesetzt wurde.

uhu an seen gibt es immer höhenmeter zu haschen.... denk mal drüber nach

levty nix mx maschinen.... cannondale scalpel und jekyll...natürlich beide mit lefty


----------



## Zelle (15. Dezember 2008)

eL schrieb:


> uhu an seen gibt es immer höhenmeter zu haschen.... denk mal drüber nach



Sind die immer durch den See durch gefahren? Wie tief ist der See?


----------



## iTom (15. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Sind die immer durch den See durch gefahren? Wie tief ist der See?



Dann wären es doch Tiefenmeter gewesen...


----------



## Zelle (15. Dezember 2008)

Ja schon, aber eL hat's ja auch geschrieben ... ob der den Unterschied kennt?


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2008)

*@Kneesliding: Dein neues Avatar macht mich wahnsinnig, könntest du das bitte wegmachen *


----------



## Zelle (15. Dezember 2008)

Mich macht der Reifenhalter vom Franz viel mehr wahnsinnig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2008)

*Der Reifenhalter is aber bissl arg zugekleistert oder ? 

Da gefallen mir die Reifen schon besser *


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Dezember 2008)

eL schrieb:


> alles kindergeburtstag gegenüber der leistung die 2 berliner dieses jahr vollbracht haben


Am Kindergeburtstag dieses Jahr habe ich mir auch zwei Berliner geleistet - hatte aber keine Schmerzen danach.


----------



## iTom (15. Dezember 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Der Reifenhalter is aber bissl arg zugekleistert oder ?
> 
> Da gefallen mir die Reifen schon besser *



Es zählen doch wie immer nur die inneren Werte...



...der Reifen


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Es zählen doch wie immer nur die inneren Werte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...der Reifen




*Mit was willste die denn füllen außer mit Luft ? *


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Dezember 2008)

Geht jetzt die Luftdruck-Diskussion wieder von vorne los? Bitte nicht!!!


----------



## Franz/K3 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zimbo,

ich hätte Dich auf dem Klo vermutet und nicht im Internet! 

Am Sontag durfte ich mit Bumble und Zelle bei bestem Wetter so wie tollem Grip ein paar Meter unter die Stollen nehmen. Es war eine sehr flowige Tour mit nur EINER Spitzkehre!


----------



## Bogie (15. Dezember 2008)

Wieso Luftdruck???

Die Hupen sieht man doch gar nicht.

Außerdem hat die Dame für ein Pornopaket eindeutig noch zuviel an..........


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> Außerdem hat die Dame für ein Pornopaket eindeutig noch zuviel an..........


*
Den Rest gibts erst wenn du bezahlt hast.*


----------



## Zelle (15. Dezember 2008)

Bogie schrieb:


> Wieso Luftdruck???
> 
> Die Hupen sieht man doch gar nicht.
> 
> Außerdem hat die Dame für ein Pornopaket eindeutig noch zuviel an..........



Ich bin aber sehr froh, dass Franz sich nicht selbst in den Klamotten dahin gestellt hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (15. Dezember 2008)

@Franz:
Der Toilettensturm war nur gestern, heute isses nur noch der Brummschädel, aber es wird schon besser...


...wenn du bezahlt hast stellt die Frau die Reifen zur Seite und reißt sich ihr Kostüm vom Leib.
Und dann steht vor dir, splitterfasernackt ... Franz!


----------



## Zelle (15. Dezember 2008)

Der Brummschädel kommt bestimmt von den Drogen  ... bis zur nächten Tour mit mir besit Du bestimmt wieder fit ... oder schon wieder krank. Ist ja noch lange hin, bis dahin.

PS: Du guckst zu viele Horrofilme!


----------



## Homer Simpson (15. Dezember 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Es war eine sehr flowige Tour mit nur EINER Spitzkehre!




wo geht die Tour lang??? Mit nur einer Spitzkehre da muss ich hin


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Dezember 2008)

Die Tour geht von Wachenheim in die Ukraine


----------



## Zelle (15. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt genau. Man kann auch ein Stück mit dem Schmetterling den Berg rauf, um Kraft und Zeit zu sparen


----------



## strandi (15. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Schmetterling den Berg rauf, um Kraft zu sparen



das halte ich für ein gerücht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (15. Dezember 2008)

Man muss vor allem unten in der Ukraine auf seine Finger aufpassen,
aber ich glaub ich verlange jetzt too much Insiderwissen...
Oder weiß jemand was ich meine? 


PS:
Letztes Mal hat mich der Schmetterling sanft und geschmeidig zum Stein der Weißen gebracht


----------



## Zelle (15. Dezember 2008)

"too much" ... ich fahr nach Hause und versuche das Rätsel mit Hilfe der Karten zu lösen und morgen eine neue Aufgabe hinzuzufügen 

*Tschüss!*


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Man muss vor allem unten in der Ukraine auf seine Finger aufpassen,
> aber ich glaub ich verlange jetzt too much Insiderwissen...
> Oder weiß jemand was ich meine?



*Keine Ahnung von was du redest, ich werd mal den Ingo fragen *


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Dezember 2008)

B-Ingo!!!
Mir ist dann auch noch aufgefallen, dass du drauf kommen müsstest...


...mit der Karte wär der Herr Zelle da nicht weit gekommen.


Fönen Scheierabend!


----------



## Franz/K3 (15. Dezember 2008)

> ...mit der Karte wär der Herr Zelle da nicht weit gekommen.



mit seiner so wie so nicht! Denn Zelle hatt alle Plätze an denen er sexuelle Abenteuer erlebt hat mit bunten Aufklebern makiert. Auf einen Blick war zu erkennen warum das Popental diesen Namen trägt!


----------



## iTom (15. Dezember 2008)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> mit seiner so wie so nicht! Denn Zelle hatt alle Plätze an denen er sexuelle Abenteuer erlebt hat mit bunten Aufklebern makiert. Auf einen Blick war zu erkennen warum das Popental diesen Namen trägt!



Die K3-Reifen tragen auch bunte Aufkleber...


----------



## THBiker (15. Dezember 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Die Tour geht von Wachenheim in die Ukraine



über Schweden


----------



## Bumble (15. Dezember 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> über Schweden




*Kleiner Umweg beim Strandi vorbei, warum nicht 

Ukrainetrail und Schwedenklamm gehen ja eh fließend ineinander über. *


----------



## zoomi (15. Dezember 2008)

Griass euch,

bin nächste Woche auf Heimaturlaub und brauche dringend eine Dosis Pfalz - was geht am kommenden WE bzw. am 22. oder 23.12 ?

Pfiat euch,

Zoomi


----------



## Bogie (15. Dezember 2008)

Du kommst hier net rein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomi (15. Dezember 2008)

Schleich di..


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Dezember 2008)

Habt ihr denn keine eigenen Schluchten da unten, oder seid ihr eingeschneit?
Ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## Bogie (16. Dezember 2008)

Die Schluchten sind alle zu............

Warum?
Wie werden die Öschis auch genannt?

Genau: Schluchtensch....er


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Dezember 2008)

@zoomi: Keine Angst... die wollen nur spielen...


----------



## Zelle (16. Dezember 2008)

Nicht dass die uns hier auch die ganzen Berge bzw. Täler wegscheiszen!


----------



## kneesliding (16. Dezember 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Man muss vor allem unten in der Ukraine auf seine Finger aufpassen,
> aber ich glaub ich verlange jetzt too much Insiderwissen...
> Oder weiß jemand was ich meine?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du solltest die drogen weglassen.
Siehe unten, wenn ihr es verstehen können


----------



## strandi (16. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Ich glaube du solltest die drogen weglassen.
> Siehe unten, wenn ihr es verstehen können


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Dezember 2008)

Moin Pete,

schreib mir doch den Text von dem Video hier ins Forum - hab doch keinen Ton...
Aber ich kann mir schon ungefähr vorstellen was da geht, der Herr auf der linken Seite ist bekannt.
Kann sogar sein, dass ich die Nummer schon im Fernsehen gesehen hab.

Drugs are bad!


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Dezember 2008)

"Yes, but is there any negative effect?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (17. Dezember 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Drugs are bad!



Nicht alle, nur die Illegalen, bei denen der "Staat"keine Steuereinnahmen hat...


----------



## Zelle (17. Dezember 2008)

Vorhin geschnekt bekommen: DOMINA Trocken aus Maustal


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2008)

Zelle schrieb:


> Vorhin geschnekt bekommen: DOMINA Trocken aus Maustal



*Na dann mal viel Spaß mit der Dame *


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Dezember 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Drugs are bad!


Das kommt ganz auf die Dosierung an


----------



## Romarius (17. Dezember 2008)

gibts am sa wieder ein gemeinsames dahinrollen?


----------



## kneesliding (17. Dezember 2008)

Genau, 

es ist bald WE und wir sollten schon überlegen wo wir alle hin wollen 
Reitburg, Gimm dings bums, Dürkheim ??????

Love and no kisses

Pedro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Genau,
> 
> es ist bald WE und wir sollten schon überlegen wo wir alle hin wollen
> Reitburg, Gimm dings bums, Dürkheim ??????
> ...



*Du hast ja immer noch das Krabbeltier drin. 

Wegen dir hau ich noch meinen Monitor kaputt *


----------



## kneesliding (17. Dezember 2008)

Genau,

look into my eyes, 3, 2, 1, your under....


----------



## kneesliding (17. Dezember 2008)

look into my eyes...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Dezember 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Du hast ja immer noch das Krabbeltier drin.
> 
> Wegen dir hau ich noch meinen Monitor kaputt *



@ Bumble. Hab es schon mit Insektenspray probiert. Hab jetzt einen neuen, größeren Monitor und keine Freunde mehr in unserer EDV Abteilung  und die Schabe lebt immer noch. 

Da sich unser Hardtailtourspezialguidefahrer noch nicht gemeldet hat, schlag ich jetzt einfach mal Sportplatz Gimmeldingen 1000h vor. Entweder fahren wir dann Stabenberg Eckkopf oder uff des Weinbiet mit Wolfsburg und dann vielleicht noch Snake und...... Je nachdem wie es mit der Zeit aussieht.


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Dezember 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Bumble. Hab es schon mit Insektenspray probiert. Hab jetzt einen neuen, größeren Monitor und keine Freunde mehr in unserer EDV Abteilung  und die Schabe lebt immer noch.
> 
> Da sich unser Hardtailtourspezialguidefahrer noch nicht gemeldet hat, schlag ich jetzt einfach mal Sportplatz Gimmeldingen 1000h vor. Entweder fahren wir dann Stabenberg Eckkopf oder uff des Weinbiet mit Wolfsburg und dann vielleicht noch Snake und...... Je nachdem wie es mit der Zeit aussieht.



*WEINBIET*

Bin Samstag dabei. Dann mit meiner Uzzi, solang heut Abend beim Aufbau nicht noch was dazwischen kommt.


----------



## kneesliding (18. Dezember 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Bumble. Hab es schon mit Insektenspray probiert. Hab jetzt einen neuen, größeren Monitor und keine Freunde mehr in unserer EDV Abteilung  und die Schabe lebt immer noch.



Tcha, English Fly's 
Kommt vom Mint Sauce essen


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Dezember 2008)

Weinbiet find ich doof - von Gimmeldingen auf'n Eckkopp sowieso...
Vielleicht freunde ich mich im Laufe des Tages noch mit dem Weinbiet an (?)
Leider hat der Herr Zoomi nicht auf meine e-mail geantwortet, der hätte sich nen Trail, bzw. ne Tour wünschen können...





...ich habe eine Vision:
Gimmeldingen-Benjental-Lambertskreuz-Drachenfels-Lambertskreuz-Lambrecht-Weinbiet-Gimmeldingen

Um das bei Tageslicht zu schaffen müssten wir allerdings auf die übliche Einkehr verzichten


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Dezember 2008)

Nachtrag: Wettertechnisch sieht's scheibe aus...


----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2008)

*Da mein Chef mich Samstag sehen möchte würd ich den ersten Berg bzw. die erste Abfahrt mitfahren und mich dann ausklinken.

Gibts da eventuell ne Möglichkeit für mich wieder zeitig zurück am Auto zu sein ?*


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke wegen dem Wetter wird der genaue Tourverlauf vor Ort entschieden.
Sollten wir die Drachenfelsrunde fahren könntest du den Glaserpfad hoch und gleich wieder runter fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Dezember 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich denke wegen dem Wetter wird der genaue Tourverlauf vor Ort entschieden.
> Sollten wir die Drachenfelsrunde fahren könntest du den Glaserpfad hoch und gleich wieder runter fahren...



Die momentanen Wetterberichte lesen sich wie die Gutachten von hochdotierten Leuten. Du bist genau so schlau wie vorher


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Dezember 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich denke wegen dem Wetter wird der genaue Tourverlauf vor Ort entschieden.
> Sollten wir die Drachenfelsrunde fahren könntest du den Glaserpfad hoch und gleich wieder runter fahren...


In dem Fall kann er mit mir aufs Weinbiet und den grünen Punkt / Eiskanal runter. 
Ich hab nämlich nicht die meiste Zeit...


----------



## Franz/K3 (18. Dezember 2008)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Die momentanen Wetterberichte lesen sich wie die Gutachten von hochdotierten Leuten. Du bist genau so schlau wie vorher




Samstag geht nix! - Sonntag ist ok!

Quelle: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/107240.html


----------



## zena (18. Dezember 2008)

mann, Jungs...habt ihr Probleme
was soll ich sagen...meine Streckenplanung ist jeden Tag die gleiche...
der Tag beginnt mit einem DH auf Steiltreppe, dann Flachetappe durch die Küche, Hinter(n)versetzen zur Kaffeemaschine und 1h Rollequälen ohne Fahrtwind dafür fahr ich mitten im Dezember noch in kurzen Hosen
so, jetzt seht ihr mal wie gut ihrs habt


----------



## donnersberger (18. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2008)

zena schrieb:


> Hinter(n)versetzen


Kommt ganz auf den Hinterbau an...


----------



## strandi (18. Dezember 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Da mein Chef mich Samstag sehen möchte würd ich den ersten Berg bzw. die erste Abfahrt mitfahren und mich dann ausklinken.
> 
> Gibts da eventuell ne Möglichkeit für mich wieder zeitig zurück am Auto zu sein ?*



Streber


----------



## Bogie (18. Dezember 2008)

Will mitfahren.
Falls es wegen Wetter nicht stattfindet bitte ich um rechtzeitige Info!
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Dezember 2008)

zena schrieb:


> Hinter(n)versetzen zur Kaffeemaschine



Wenn das richtig klappt, kannst du auch jede Kurve der Snake fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (18. Dezember 2008)

Rollentraining ist manchmal echt spassig... Sowas könnte der Kelme ruhig mal wieder anleiern!


----------



## kneesliding (18. Dezember 2008)

Will auch mit


----------



## zoomi (18. Dezember 2008)

@Zimbo

Habe keine Email von dir erhalten - hast du mir auf die Firmenadresse gemailt ?

Melde mich morgen

Pfiat euch,

Zoomi


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Will auch mit



Endlich mal passendes Wetter für dich, oder wie? 
(Ich weiß, böses Vorurteil, als obs in England nur Regnen würde.)


----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2008)

Ist kein Vorurteil.


----------



## kneesliding (18. Dezember 2008)

I am not even going to comment on that


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (19. Dezember 2008)

Noch knappe 6 Stunden und ich habe endlich URLAUUUUUUUB!!!!


----------



## Zelle (19. Dezember 2008)

Noch 2 

Da ich in meiner Freizeit besseres zu tun habe, als mit den ganzen Müll durchzulesen, den ihr hier so schreibt , wünsche ich schonmal schöne Festtage. Vor allem, und das ist viel wichtiger: besseres Wetter! Wobei ich so wenigstens nicht viel verpasse.


----------



## Romarius (19. Dezember 2008)

ich fahre dieses we doch nciht mit. (regen und die lange heimreise von 1h-1,5h ist mir zu stark gesundheitsgefährdend...) wünsche euch viel spass. 

ist am 24. oder an den feiertagen eine (traditionelle) festtagsfutter-rausradeln-tour?


----------



## Levty (19. Dezember 2008)

Am 24. könnten wir durch HD rasen...


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (19. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Am 24. könnten wir durch HD rasen...



von Glühwienstand zu Glühweinstand und dan heim schieben


----------



## Levty (19. Dezember 2008)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> von Glühwienstand zu Glühweinstand und dan heim schieben


2 oder 3 mal KS und dann Glühweinstand-PingPong


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (19. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> 2 oder 3 mal KS und dann Glühweinstand-PingPong




un des Heiligabend dann kann ich keine Gans mehr futtern


----------



## Romarius (19. Dezember 2008)

4gewinnt geht immer. als student übt man ja täglich


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin morgen mit meiner Uzzi am Start! 
Aber Achtung, ich hab noch ein wenig Dämpfersetup zu machen.


----------



## Levty (20. Dezember 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> 4gewinnt geht immer. als student übt man ja täglich


4,0 ist bestanden, bestanden ist gut, und gut ist 2,0 und 2,0 ist fast 1,0!

4 Gewinnt, eben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (20. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

wie siehts aus? bzw. wo teffen wir uns ???


----------



## Bogie (20. Dezember 2008)

@Pete: Wer lesen kann ist meist im Vorteil!


----------



## kneesliding (20. Dezember 2008)

Me again,

also, ich bin heute raus  
Hier hat es angefangen zu regnen.
Wenns morgen besser wird, bin ich dabei.

Gruß

Pedro


----------



## kneesliding (20. Dezember 2008)

Abend 

wei war es heute unterwegs?
Wenigstens könnte ich meine neuen Bremshebeln in empfang nehmen 
und einbauen.

Warum ist es immer so, da ist immer eine schraube wo man nie die passender werkzeug hat, und man muss erfinderisch werden um es überhaupt auseinander zu bauen 

Gott ist bestimmt eine Frau


----------



## scotty23 (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

würde mich morgen, wenn es nicht zu stark regnet, anschließen um ne Runde
zu drehen. Vielleicht ja auch in KL

ciao
scotty


----------



## kneesliding (20. Dezember 2008)

was geht un hier ab???
so rühig war es hier nie....

Oder versucht ihr mit euren Frauen zu schlafen ??
Oder auch männer, man weiss ja nei


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Dezember 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Oder versucht ihr mit euren Frauen zu schlafen ??
> *Oder auch männer, man weiss ja nei*


We're not in GB my dear!  But the weather makes it feel as if we were there 

Kurz vor 10 - Nieselregen - starker Wind - sehr dunkle Wolken... also wenn sich das nicht in den nächsten Stunden bessert, verschiebe ich mein Comeback


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2008)

*Hat jemand ab morgen frei ? Oder seid ihr alle fleissig am schaffe ?

Mo/Di/Mi sind bei mir fürs biken eingeplant *


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Hat jemand ab morgen frei ? Oder seid ihr alle fleissig am schaffe ?
> 
> Mo/Di/Mi sind bei mir fürs biken eingeplant *


Hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (21. Dezember 2008)

jaha, ich hab frei. die bessere hälfte muss zwar auch gepflegt werden, aber so bis 12/14 uhr geht sicherlich. gerade am 24. wäre ich froh drum ne runde drehen zu können...am 26. auch sähr gärnä auch nen ganzen tag. ich fress sicher wieder 400gr geschmolzenen käse (extra aus der schweiz mitgebracht. mjam) am heiligen abend; der muss verwertet werden!


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2008)

Mein Fahrrad hat mir zu Weihnachten ein abgebrochenes Mallet Pedal geschenkt. Hmpf. Durfte den ganzen Berg im sitzen mit einem Pedal runterfahren.

Naja, wozu gibts ja noch Flats...

Kommt jemand morgen und/oder die Tage in HD vorbei?


----------



## iTom (21. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad hat mir zu Weihnachten ein abgebrochenes Mallet Pedal geschenkt. Hmpf. Durfte den ganzen Berg im sitzen mit einem Pedal runterfahren.
> 
> Naja, wozu gibts ja noch Flats...
> 
> Kommt jemand morgen und/oder die Tage in HD vorbei?



Vielleicht wollte Dein Rad auch nur ein bisschen Spass haben:

http://www.bendecho.de/4f052c0619-orgasmus-beim-fahrradfahren


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2008)

Gut, also gehen wir morgen zusammen fahren?


----------



## iTom (21. Dezember 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Gut, also gehen wir morgen zusammen fahren?



Geht nicht, habe ne Plenarsitzung mit meiner Regierung

Ich werde mich die naechsten Wochen mehr auf das Spammen konzentrieren müssen...


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2008)

Tja, haste dir eigentlich selbst zuzuschreiben.
Sonst jemand oder habt ihr alle Angst vor Dreck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Dezember 2008)

Was hast Du denn für Pläne? Ich kann nur vormittags bis 12 maximal und dann vorzugsweise auch bitte nur bergab.

Hab im SchwaWa meinen Etahebel verloren und Cosmic muss ihn erst in bella italia bestellen.


----------



## kneesliding (21. Dezember 2008)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Hat jemand ab morgen frei ? Oder seid ihr alle fleissig am schaffe ?
> 
> Mo/Di/Mi sind bei mir fürs biken eingeplant *



hab auch schon frei 

wäre auch eventuell mit dabei.

Pete


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für Pläne? Ich kann nur vormittags bis 12 maximal und dann vorzugsweise auch bitte nur bergab.
> 
> Hab im SchwaWa meinen Etahebel verloren und Cosmic muss ihn erst in bella italia bestellen.


Ich wollte in HD rumfahren. Hab mein Pedal wieder repariert.
Forstweg rauf, DH Strecke runter. Standard.
Aber 12h ist schon sehr sehr eng.
Hast du Dienstag mehr zeit?

Pete, Bumbel: HD?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Dezember 2008)

erst wieder nach Weihnachten.

Samstag hätte ich wieder den ganzen Tag Zeit.


----------



## Bumble (21. Dezember 2008)

Heidelberg wollt ich eh mal wieder aber für Schleifknie wäre das ja ne Weltreise 

Wenn ich HD fahre dann eh die Highlights also Weisser Stein und Königsstuhl irgendwie kombiniert auf Serpentinen-Mist hab ich da eh keinen Bock.


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2008)

Königstuhl 2 mal hoch auf zwei DH Linien wieder runter.
Stein suckt.


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> erst wieder nach Weihnachten.


Donnerstag?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Samstag hätte ich wieder den ganzen Tag Zeit.



Vorher nicht.


----------



## Romarius (21. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht kann ich di., muss da noch den zeitplan der regierung checken. ansonsten 24.? 25. (do) sehr gerne. hd wäre mir auch sehr recht, ist viel näher und ich war ja da noch nie fahren


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2008)

Samstag Nacht komme ich vom Toten Hosen Konzert wieder, da brauche ich meinen Schlaf  

Aber Dienstag/24./Donnerstag könnte ich.

Wenn Mr. Romarius alleine kommt, ist das auch nicht schlimm...

Dann hab ich morgen immerhin Zeit mein zurechtgebasteltes Pedal auszuprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (23. Dezember 2008)

Pah, alles Versager hier!
Wie schauts am 24. morgens (ca 11:00 o. 12:00!) aus? Jemand Lust?


----------



## kneesliding (23. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

wie siehts aus am Donnerstag?
Hat jemand lust zu fahren? und ein wenig Weihnachts essen abzuspecken ??

Pete


----------



## Romarius (23. Dezember 2008)

sorry, hatte heute noch einige zu tun das sich so aufgestaut hatte. autoputzen etc. morgen früh wäre ich bereit! würde aber eher einen früheren start bevorzugen. 10uhr? von mir aus auch noch früher...im urlaub steh ich eh meist früher auf.... 
donnerstag wäre auch ok. bzw gerne auch beide tage. aber jeweils dann schon früher. zum kaffee gegen 16 uhr sollt ich wieder am heimeligen gabentisch sitzen


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes Fest, und denen die mich vorher nicht mehr sehen auch schon einen feucht-fröhlichen Jahresbeginn 

Am Samstag werde ich in Bad Dürkheim starten, wie immer um zehn und am Fass...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche euch Allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, lasst euch schön beschenken und fallt nicht über den Tannenbaum


----------



## Levty (24. Dezember 2008)

Bla frohe Weihnachten bla... feiert nicht so derbe... Ich seh alles doppelt


----------



## eL (24. Dezember 2008)

ja genau
frohes weihnachtszeug und soweiter und sofort.

bis irgendwann eL


----------



## HipHop (24. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das ganze Weihnachtsgedöns wünsch ich Euch allen auch 

Dann sach ich ma: Wöne Scheihnachten oder auch Weihne Schönnachten und einen ruten Gutsch ins jeue Nahr und wo seiter, verstehen...
Hab ich wohl en paar Wechselstaben verbuchtelt oder wie?

Prost denn. Geh jetzt mächtig Party feiern und zur Feier des Tages einen ordentlich hinter die Binde kippen, damit dies feierliche Gedöns mir gepflegt am Hintern vorbei geht.

Ciaoi Leute

P.S. Silverstertour hört sich gut an!Wer organisierts? Wann gehts wo los?


----------



## Levty (24. Dezember 2008)

Yeah, ne Pulle Wiskey bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (24. Dezember 2008)

^^merci für die tour heute nochmal! 

wünsche auch allen ein frohes fest. 

wer mag am 2.feiertag oder/und 27/28 nen türchen machen? habe gerade 280gr schweizer raclette gegessen -> das was sich davon festsetzt die tage muss definitiv bei einigen hm-ern wieder rausgeschwitzt werden!!!


----------



## Kelme (24. Dezember 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> ... habe gerade 280gr schweizer raclette gegessen ...


Kinderteller?


----------



## Levty (24. Dezember 2008)

Pußyteller...


----------



## Romarius (25. Dezember 2008)

nunja. echter schweizer käse. von glücklichen kühen und so 

ihr versteht... das ist in etwa so wie bei den glücklichen hühnern mit den glpcklichen eiern 







(ernsthaft: der unterschied zu herkömmlichen franz. oder Aldi-Raclettekäse ist enorm.)


----------



## kneesliding (26. Dezember 2008)

So mädels.

wer ist Sonntag am Start????

Gruß

Pedro


----------



## Romarius (26. Dezember 2008)

hätte morgen (sa) und so zeit+lust...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (26. Dezember 2008)

niemand morgen? alleine machts nichtmal halbsoviel schbass...


----------



## TomChili (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin da....

Morgen (Samstag) 11 Uhr Parkplatz "Drei Eichen" in Bad Dürkheim

Ciao, Thomas


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Am Samstag werde ich in Bad Dürkheim starten, wie immer um zehn und am Fass...





TomChili schrieb:


> Ich bin da....
> 
> Morgen (Samstag) 11 Uhr Parkplatz "Drei Eichen" in Bad Dürkheim
> 
> Ciao, Thomas




Gegenveranstaltung?


----------



## Romarius (27. Dezember 2008)

^^ach, den zimbo hab ich ja ganz überlesen... nunja, im wald war ich dennoch heute. morgen?


----------



## Bogie (27. Dezember 2008)

Morgen um 1000 Uhr in Gimmeldingen.


----------



## Romarius (27. Dezember 2008)

war an dem treffpunkt noch nie. hat wer diese link zu den treffpunkt-beschreibungen? 
(hin finde ich dann schon alleine). merci.


----------



## Bogie (27. Dezember 2008)

Sorry no. Adresse ist in Gimmeldingen, Am Sportplatz


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Dezember 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> war an dem treffpunkt noch nie. hat wer diese link zu den treffpunkt-beschreibungen?
> (hin finde ich dann schon alleine). merci.



http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...49.376184,8.148347&spn=0.002913,0.006802&z=17

Talwiesenstraße


----------



## Romarius (27. Dezember 2008)

edit: fahr ausnahmsweise mal mitm auto. wenn jemand aus hockenheim/speyer mitwill grad kurz per pn melden mit tel.nr kann aber gut sein dass ich früher gehen werden (13.30). bis morsche


----------



## Bumble (28. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich das mit Gimmeldingen jetzt richtig gelesen ?

10:00 ???  Sonntag ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (28. Dezember 2008)

Yep


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Dezember 2008)

_Zieht euch warrrrrrrmmmmmm an. _


----------



## Levty (28. Dezember 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> _Zieht euch warrrrrrrmmmmmm an. _


Jap. In sechs bis acht Stunden spiele ich im Schnee!


----------



## Romarius (28. Dezember 2008)

@lev: mach das wirklich. ein recht harter alpinisten-kollege hat gestern auf 3000m umkehren müssen weil er seine hände nimmer gespürt hat sonne bis mind 2.1, dabei aber russische kälte! wer aufn gletscher geht sollte mit -15 - -20°rechnen.
bis gleich


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Dezember 2008)

Mit russischen Verhältnissen kannst Du Lev nicht erschrecken.


----------



## coffer (28. Dezember 2008)

Der Tipp mit dem Eiskanaldingens war Gold wert
So einen spass hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr!! Am Schluss war es
nur ein wenig kalt.

MfG
Der unbekannte vom Weinbiet
Sven


----------



## kneesliding (28. Dezember 2008)

Gut 

dann nächstes mal kannst du beiuns mitmachen.....


----------



## Romarius (29. Dezember 2008)

nochmal danke für das nette gemeinsame rollen gestern und auch die male davor. meine bikesaison 2008 ist hiermit nun beendet. 

wünsche euch allen nen guten rutsch und freue mich schon auf die 2k+ hm wenn die tage wieder länger werden


----------



## Bogie (1. Januar 2009)

Planung für Samstag:
1030 Uhr, Maikammer. Es soll kalt und sonnig werden. 
Achtung: Licht mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (1. Januar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> nochmal danke für das nette gemeinsame rollen gestern und auch die male davor. meine bikesaison 2008 ist hiermit nun beendet.
> 
> wünsche euch allen nen guten rutsch und freue mich schon auf die 2000m wenn die tage wieder länger werden



Gutes Neues wünsche ich mal den AWPlern. Ist der 2000m hohe Berg schon fertiggestellt, den Flugdinges hat bauen wollen...in der Rheinpfalz habe ich nichts lesen können


----------



## Franz/K3 (2. Januar 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Planung für Samstag:
> 1030 Uhr, Maikammer. Es soll kalt und sonnig werden.
> Achtung: Licht mitnehmen.



Ab Samstag bin ich wieder am Start!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. Januar 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Planung für Samstag:
> *1030 Uhr*, Maikammer. Es soll kalt und sonnig werden.
> Achtung: Licht mitnehmen.



Schreibfehler, oder will da jemand ausschlafen?  Werde dann wohl schon mal einen Berg vorfahren. War schon ewig nicht mehr auf dem Bike.


----------



## zena (2. Januar 2009)

ist euch klar dass mancherorts noch eis liegt? habe in der garage paar vereinsamte icespiker von schwalbe...wäre der richtige zeitpunkt sie aufzuziehen
ich muss morgen "familientag" einplanen, aber am sonntag könnte ich dabei sein...
viel spaß euch tapferen awp-punkte-sammler


----------



## Bogie (2. Januar 2009)

Falsch! Heute getestet. Alles bestens auf den Trails.


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Januar 2009)

Sontag fahren wir ab 11:00 Uhr auch ne Runde ab Weisenheim. Wird wohl was zwischen Abschluss- und Silvestertour geben. Je nach gefallen eben... 
Bei Interesse schreibt mir ne PN, kann sein das sich an der Uhrzeit noch etwas ändert...
Grüßle!

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. Januar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> @lev: mach das wirklich. ein recht harter alpinisten-kollege hat gestern auf 3000m umkehren müssen weil er seine hände nimmer gespürt hat sonne bis mind 2.1, dabei aber russische kälte! wer aufn gletscher geht sollte mit -15 - -20°rechnen.
> bis gleich


Hey, bin wieder da. Danke für deine Blades, kann sie dir gerne wieder vorbeifahren.
Gewachst und geschliffen wurden sie auch 

Und russisch war das Wetter nicht, eher so Pußy-Polnisch...


----------



## kneesliding (3. Januar 2009)

Hi,

wie seiht es morgen aus?
Wo treffen wir uns alle ??

Love Pete


----------



## Bogie (4. Januar 2009)

Blick vom Drachenfels in der Pfälzer Wald...........


----------



## UHU69 (4. Januar 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Blick vom Drachenfels in der Pfälzer Wald...........



nais 

heute oder gestern?


----------



## Bogie (4. Januar 2009)

Freitag


----------



## Levty (5. Januar 2009)

Grad ausm Wald mit mac80 gekommen: 3 bis 4cm neuschnee, super griffig und schön schnell fahrbar. 
Bremsen ist eine andere Sache  Immerhin durften wir die ersten Spuren auf der DH ziehen!


----------



## kneesliding (5. Januar 2009)

Hmm,

bei dem Wetter könnte ich mir mein neuen Snowboard testen....
und da ich diese woche noch urlaub habe, könnte das passieren

Pedro


----------



## Franz/K3 (5. Januar 2009)

Samstag!


----------



## Franz/K3 (5. Januar 2009)

Sonntag!


----------



## Levty (6. Januar 2009)

Montag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (6. Januar 2009)

Geiles Foto!


----------



## michar (6. Januar 2009)

und mit ner dirtschuessel aufm kopf...waer mir zu heikel...


----------



## Levty (6. Januar 2009)

michar schrieb:


> und mit ner dirtschuessel aufm kopf...waer mir zu heikel...


Seit 1.5 Jahren


----------



## Optimizer (6. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Seit 1.5 Jahren


bildet sich da nicht ne Glatze, wenn du den solange aufhast?


----------



## Levty (6. Januar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> bildet sich da nicht ne Glatze, wenn du den solange aufhast?


Na, unter der Dusche zieh ich hin schon aus...
Beim Schwimmen bleibt dafür der Kopf über Wasser...


----------



## mac80 (6. Januar 2009)

"heikel"

Dieses Wort traf gestern öfter zu...

Hatte einen rießen Spaß mit Lev gestern auf den Trails! 

@Lev: Ich nehm an mit dem Bremsfinger bin ich gemeint? Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher Da wären wir wieder bei "heikel"

Das müssen wir mal wiederholen!
Dann denk ich auch daran den Atem anzuhalten...

Grüße

ps.: Lev hatte den Montag schon auf'n Tisch gelegt (Bild), ich reich den Sonntag nach


----------



## pfalz (6. Januar 2009)

> und mit ner dirtschuessel aufm kopf...waer mir zu heikel...



so kalt, dass der Lev mit nem Fullface fährt, wirds hier eh nich...


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Januar 2009)

hi kläff,

guckst du hier! das ist mal schnelles klettern! 






der sprung bei 1:11 ist besonders krass.....


leider lebt der gute osman nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. Januar 2009)

Snowride im PW. Morgen gehts wieder on Tour. Treffen 1000h Kaltenbrunner Tal, Parkplatz Königsmühle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (9. Januar 2009)

Starkes Video. Kenn ich schon - seit 2 Jahren 
Ja, der Trottel ist in ein altes Seil -gesprungen-, und dabei ist es gerissen...


----------



## Andreas 2905 (9. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Snowride im PW. Morgen gehts wieder on Tour. Treffen 1000h Kaltenbrunner Tal, Parkplatz Königsmühle.



bin dabei...


----------



## HipHop (9. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Snowride im PW. Morgen gehts wieder on Tour. Treffen 1000h Kaltenbrunner Tal, Parkplatz Königsmühle.



Ja, bin auch mal wieder dabei 
10.01.09 - 10:00
C U


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Januar 2009)

die kälte packt einen voll bei den eiern.....

ich setz aus.


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Januar 2009)

so entstand scratching:







aber das hier ist noch geiler:


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Snowride im PW. Morgen gehts wieder on Tour. Treffen 1000h Kaltenbrunner Tal, Parkplatz Königsmühle.



*Hab grad noch Nachtschicht und komm dann auch mal vorbei, wenn ich nicht vorher schon eingepennt bin *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (10. Januar 2009)

Moin!

Ich will morgen eine "kleine" Runde drehen ... vielleicht Dürkheim, vielleicht aber auch Maikammer oder Neustadt. Will jemand mit? Wenn ja, wann und wo am liebsten? Oder findet irgendwas statt, wo ich mich ranhängen kann?

Grüße


----------



## Bogie (10. Januar 2009)

Morgen (Sonntag) um 1030 in Maikammer.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Januar 2009)

Heute vom Klausental zur Loog.


----------



## strandi (10. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Heute vom Klausental zur Loog.



cooles pic


----------



## dave (10. Januar 2009)

Bin schon auf das Foto der Eisfontäne gespannt!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Januar 2009)

Noch ein Bild von gestern. Eisfontäne an der Königsmühle. Rest im Album.


----------



## Levty (11. Januar 2009)

Yeah, sehr hübsch


----------



## iTom (11. Januar 2009)

Wündörboar Dü


----------



## Bumble (11. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Noch ein Bild von gestern. Eisfontäne an der Königsmühle. Rest im Album.



*Du hättest ruhig erklären könne was das in Wirklichkeit ist *


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Du hättest ruhig erklären könne was das in Wirklichkeit ist *



mmmm, meinst du nicht, dass sich Fr.. das denken kann  Und schon ist er wieder da, der Ärger mit der Frauenbeauftragten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Januar 2009)

*Nein doch nicht sowas, ich meinte die Theorie mit den Außerirdischen *


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Januar 2009)

@wolfman: krasses bild von dem eisspringbrunnen. dürften wohl einige tonnen eis sein....


ich war heute nur spazieren in der alten heimat heidelberg, dort war der neckar zugefrohren, anscheinend das erste mal seit 1963! wäre doch was, um die spike- reifen mal richtig zu testen


----------



## mac80 (11. Januar 2009)

Neckar zugefroren (zumindest teilweise...)!

Obrigheim hat was damit zu tun....


----------



## iTom (11. Januar 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @wolfman: krasses bild von dem eisspringbrunnen. dürften wohl einige tonnen eis sein....
> 
> 
> ich war heute nur spazieren in der alten heimat heidelberg, dort war der neckar zugefrohren, anscheinend das erste mal seit 1963! wäre doch was, um die spike- reifen mal richtig zu testen







Jetzt verstehe ich das Ganze


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Januar 2009)

mac80 schrieb:


> Neckar zugefroren (zumindest teilweise...)!
> 
> Phillipsburg hat was damit zu tun....


äh phillipsburg? weil das kühle kühlwasser (heisst ja so...) von dort den rhein runter und dann den neckar hoch nach heidelberg fliesst und dort dann das wasser zum gefrieren bringt?


----------



## mac80 (11. Januar 2009)

Entschuldigung!

Ich meinte natürlich Obrigheim!

Kernkraftwerk zu / das verbr. Kühlwasser hat den Neckar aufgewärmt! Und zwar um 5grad...
(Demenstprechend jetzt: kein wärmeres Kühlwasser mehr das in den Neckar fließt.)

Sorry, bin durcheinander gekommen mit den Kernkraftwerken hier.


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Januar 2009)

Ich bin wieder unter den Lebenden...

Die Eisfontäne von der Königsmühle sieht ja genial aus 
Da muss ich doch glatt mal meine Bilder von Silvester posten:


----------



## donnersberger (12. Januar 2009)

schäää - wir Zeit, dass endlich Wochenende wird, die Woche zieht sich ja schon wieder..


----------



## Houschter (12. Januar 2009)

donnersberger schrieb:


> schäää - wir Zeit, dass endlich Wochenende wird, die Woche zieht sich ja schon wieder..


Wieso Wochenende, ich geh morgen radeln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (12. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe mein Rahm-Mandarinchen-Torten Stück und das Bienenstich sowie die Schwarzwälder Kirsch (die ihr für mich gegessen habt) hat mir gestern gut geschmeckt! 

Die Fotos, die ich gestern gemacht habe kann man sich schenken ... nur ein paar schöne Vorlagen für Fotomanipulationen. Die folgen dann die Tage


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mein Rahm-Mandarinchen-Torten Stück und das Bienenstich sowie die Schwarzwälder Kirsch (die ihr für mich gegessen habt) hat mir gestern gut geschmeckt!
> 
> Die Fotos, die ich gestern gemacht habe kann man sich schenken ... nur ein paar schöne Vorlagen für Fotomanipulationen. Die folgen dann die Tage



setze für "für" "auf" und dann passt es. Apropo, am Samstag sollst du zum spülen antreten. Wird dann wohl wieder nix mit biken.


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...am Samstag sollst du zum spülen antreten. Wird dann wohl wieder nix mit biken.



Ich wusst es doch dass Zelle zuhaus nix zu melden hat. 

Achja Zelle:

Es gibt kein 8-fach Schaltwerk, ne 8-fach Kassette ist genauso breit wie ne 9-fach, demzufolge passt für beides das gleiche Schaltwerk.
Die Rasterung der Gänge gibt der Shifter vor.


----------



## Zelle (12. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich wusst es doch dass Zelle zuhaus nix zu melden hat.



Natürlich habe ich zuhause nichts und niemandem was zu melden. Warum sollte ich denn auch einer Frau etwas melden ... da könnte ich ja genau so gut mit Milben Schach spielen wollen. Meldungen werden nur an Vorgesetzte getätigt 




Bumble schrieb:


> Achja Zelle:
> 
> Es gibt kein 8-fach Schaltwerk, ne 8-fach Kassette ist genauso breit wie ne 9-fach, demzufolge passt für beides das gleiche Schaltwerk.
> Die Rasterung der Gänge gibt der Shifter vor.



Sicher? Kassette ist klar und auch das ein 8-fach Schaltwerk genau so viel Weg zurück legt wie ein 9-fach Schaltwerk mit 8-fach Schaltern. Aber ist eine 8-fach kette nicht breiter und passt gar nicht vernünftig durch ein 9-fach Schaltwerk?


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich zuhause nichts und niemandem was zu melden. Warum sollte ich denn auch einer Frau etwas melden ... da könnte ich ja genau so gut mit Milben Schach spielen wollen. Meldungen werden nur an Vorgesetzte getätigt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zu ersterem sag ich mal nix und zum Schaltwerk:

Ja da bin ich mir ganz sicher, hab früher auch 8-fach gefahren und das Schaltwerk übernommen.
Kette ist bissl breiter das iss aber kein Problem, darfst nur keine 8-fach Kette auf ne 9-fach Kassette draufpacken, das würd wohl klemmen.


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Januar 2009)

donnersberger schrieb:


> schäää - wir Zeit, dass endlich Wochenende wird, die Woche zieht sich ja schon wieder..


Wird Zeit das die nächsten 4 Wochen rum sind... dann bin ich nämlich erst wieder zum Radeln in der Pfalz...  Ihr habts ja soooo gut! Bin maximal neidisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (12. Januar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das die nächsten 4 Wochen rum sind... dann bin ich nämlich erst wieder zum Radeln in der Pfalz...  Ihr habts ja soooo gut! Bin maximal neidisch...



jeder bekommt, was er verdient....


----------



## Zelle (12. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ja da bin ich mir ganz sicher, hab früher auch 8-fach gefahren und das Schaltwerk übernommen.



Das ist denn aber ja auch anders rum ... 9er Kette in 8er Schaltwerk geht bestimmt ... aber ich habe in Erinnerung, dass durch z. B. GripShift ESP 9.0 SL keine 8er Kette passt ... ich steck einfach mal meine 8er Kette durch meine Schaltwerke 

So ... nun aber Schluss mit diesem Späm und zurück zum Thema:


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Das ist denn aber ja auch anders rum ... 9er Kette in 8er Schaltwerk geht bestimmt ... aber ich habe in Erinnerung, dass durch z. B. GripShift ESP 9.0 SL keine 8er Kette passt ... ich steck einfach mal meine 8er Kette durch meine Schaltwerke



Was ist da andersrum ?

Schaltwerk wurde mit beiden Ketten gefahren, passt also beides. 

Kannst ja mal goggeln wenn dus nicht glaubst.


----------



## Zelle (12. Januar 2009)

Ja, aber doch ein 8-fach Schaltwerk ... oder


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ja, aber doch ein 8-fach Schaltwerk ... oder



War ein altes XT, welches nicht speziell für 8-fach oder 9-fach angegeben ist, bzw für beides funzt:



http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/artikel.php?id=91


----------



## dietrichw (13. Januar 2009)

Besser spät als nie... 

Sonntag:



 

 

 





Die Eisfontäne muss ich mir noch aufs Programm nehmen, bevor sie auftaut...


----------



## Kelme (13. Januar 2009)

@dietrichW: Klasse Bilder


----------



## Optimizer (13. Januar 2009)

kann ich nur zustimmen.... extrem klasse Bilder!!!
Ist das von Orensfelsen aus???


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Januar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen.... extrem klasse Bilder!!!
> Ist das von Orensfelsen aus???



Die Frage wollte ich auch gerade stellen...

Sehr schön!!!


----------



## Kelme (13. Januar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen.... extrem klasse Bilder!!!
> Ist das von Orensfelsen aus???


Dem Geländer nach Orensfelsen. Wäre natürlich schlauer, wenn ich die Hügelkuppen im Hintergrund erkennen könnte, aber dafür bin ich zu selten da unterwegs.


Kelme - mehr davon (und als Auffrischung zu den "Schönen Punkten"?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (13. Januar 2009)

Als alter Mediävist behaupte ich mal, dass auf dem dritten Bild entweder Anebos oder Scharfenberg (volkstümlich auch als "Münz" bezeichnet) aus dem Nebel herausspitzelt. Deswegen scheints vom Orensfels aus geknipst zu sein....


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Januar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Als alter Mediävist behaupte ich mal, dass auf dem dritten Bild entweder Anebos oder Scharfenberg (volkstümlich auch als "Münz" bezeichnet) aus dem Nebel herausspitzelt. Deswegen scheints vom Orensfels aus geknipst zu sein....


Also dann würde da noch mehr fehlen. Ich würde sagen das ist hinter Bad Bergzabern, da gibts ne Burg da hat man so einen Ausblick. Der Turm der da raus spitzt kann niemals Münz oder Anebos sein, dafür passen die Berge außenrum nicht!


----------



## Optimizer (13. Januar 2009)

Als alter Besserwisser  behaupte ich weiterhin, dass es der Orensfels ist...
man vergleiche Dietrichw's Bild mit dem hier vom Orensfels:





deutlich zu erkennen ist das identische Geländer, sowie das Bäumchen mit dem s-förmig geschwungenen Stamm...


----------



## iTom (13. Januar 2009)

Im Bildnamen steht was von ..OF.. =Orensfels


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Januar 2009)

Bäume mit S-Förmigen Stamm gibts doch alle Nase lang im PW. 

Aber ansonsten finde ich deinen Vergleich schon recht anschaulich. Ich glaub ich erkenne deine Besserwisserei an...


----------



## dietrichw (13. Januar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen.... extrem klasse Bilder!!!
> Ist das von Orensfelsen aus???



Ja, Ihr kennt Euch aus - das ist der Orensfelsen gewesen.   

War wirklich ein unglaublich schöner erhebender Blick (in natura wie immer noch schöner als auf den Fotos) - perfektes Inversionswetter! Wenn die Luftmassengrenze nur 100-200 Meter höher gewesen wäre, wäre das gar nix geworden. Wie ich oben war, konnte ich mein Glück auch kaum fassen. Die Wetterlage hatten wir zwar jetzt ein paar Tage, aber so sauber wohl nur am Sonntag.


----------



## Houschter (13. Januar 2009)

Heut war Tauwetter angesagt, oderhalb 400m waren durchweg 6-10°C 









Dennoch fast trockene Bedingungen und keine Menschenseele im Wald


----------



## Tobsn (13. Januar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Heut war Tauwetter angesagt, oderhalb 400m waren durchweg 6-10°C ...


Was heimliches Training 
Hier konnte man nicht mal die Gebäude auf der anderen Straßenseie sehen.


----------



## Houschter (13. Januar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Was heimliches Training
> Hier konnte man nicht mal die Gebäude auf der anderen Straßenseie sehen.



Na irgendwie muß ich doch die Sonntage kompensieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (13. Januar 2009)

Ach ja, hatte fast vergessen, dass ich hier ja noch paar Links zu Kamera-Tests posten sollte.
Ich hatte mich beim Kauf meiner Kompakten (vor paar Jahren) an diesen Websites orientiert:

http://www.imaging-resource.com/
http://www.steves-digicams.com/hardware_reviews.html
http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## Bumble (14. Januar 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Ach ja, hatte fast vergessen, dass ich hier ja noch paar Links zu Kamera-Tests posten sollte.
> Ich hatte mich beim Kauf meiner Kompakten (vor paar Jahren) an diesen Websites orientiert:
> 
> http://www.imaging-resource.com/
> ...




Danke


----------



## Romarius (14. Januar 2009)

^^sind auch für spiegelreflex reviews sehr gut. besonders die unteren beiden links.


----------



## Franz/K3 (15. Januar 2009)

AWP-Tour letzten Sonntag bei -10 Grad!


----------



## Romarius (15. Januar 2009)

schöne bilder. und nich vergessen, den iso hochzudrehen 

bei mir geht sich wohl Sa und So aus  hab durchs Apres-skifahren wieder 1kg zugelegt und dat muss wech!


----------



## kneesliding (15. Januar 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Januar 2009)

So Jungs und Mädels. Wochenende steht vor der Tür.
Treffen 1000h uff dem Parkplatz in Gimmeldingen beim Sportplatz. 
Der Samstag soll ja wettertechnisch besser sein als Sonntag. Na mal überraschen lassen.


----------



## Zelle (15. Januar 2009)

Gimmeldingen?


----------



## LDVelo (15. Januar 2009)

Kleine Orientierungshilfe auf die schnelle:


----------



## Zelle (15. Januar 2009)

Danke! Und wann nochmal?


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Danke! Und wann nochmal?



für dich, du stehst doch auf oberweite:


----------



## Bumble (15. Januar 2009)

Ein Wunder dass die Dinger net geplatzt sind


----------



## Zelle (15. Januar 2009)

Danke! Traumhaft


----------



## Zelle (15. Januar 2009)

Ich habe auch noch was zum Thema AWP--10°-Sonntags-Tour ...

Jeder geht mit der Kälte ja anders um ...

Während man dem einen gar nicht ansieht, dass ihm kalt ist





plustert der andere sich wie ein Spatz auf





Und die unter uns, mit den Dritten im Mund, lassen die lieber gleich zuhause


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Januar 2009)

okeeee... dann bleib ich lieber zuhause im warmen 





gerüchteküche, gerüchteküche....

mir ist zu ohren gekommen, das rösti in eine schlagende studentenverbindung gezogen ist und bei der ersten mensur sich gleich nen schönen schmiss über der rechten braune zugezogen hat..... 
das sind ja sachen... und ich dachte immer, der wäre so alternativ...


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Treffen 1000h uff dem Parkplatz in Gimmeldingen beim Sportplatz.
> Der Samstag soll ja wettertechnisch besser sein als Sonntag. Na mal überraschen lassen.


sportplatz? fussballern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (15. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ein Wunder dass die Dinger net geplatzt sind


Die Dosen...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Januar 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> sportplatz? fussballern?



Wenn`s schon nicht mit dem biken klappt, dann wenigstens etwas Bewegungstraining. 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tF3j1XBu1oY


----------



## Levty (15. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wenn`s schon nicht mit dem biken klappt, dann wenigstens etwas Bewegungstraining.
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tF3j1XBu1oY


Du als Beamter hast bestimmt ein Abo von denen...


----------



## donnersberger (16. Januar 2009)

da hab ich auch noch einen Videobeitrag ... (oder gab's den hier schon?)






Ist sozusagen die Zelle-Hymne


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Januar 2009)

Moin!

Also meine Bronchitis klingt langsam ab, aber wenn ich länger als eine Minute im Kalten verbringe, bin ich erstmal mit Husten beschäftigt.
Daher bleib ich morgen definitiv daheim, vielleicht geht's bis Sonntag ja wieder...

Also viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## kneesliding (16. Januar 2009)

donnersberger schrieb:


> da hab ich auch noch einen Videobeitrag ... (oder gab's den hier schon?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt weiss ich warum Deutsche musik den Internationalen durchbruch nicht geschafft hat.
Gott sei dank in bin hier nicht groß geworden


----------



## donnersberger (16. Januar 2009)

@Pete: das Lied ist doch sicherlich aus England und nur ins Deutsche übersetzt und neu vertont worden, oder? 

@Zimbo: gute Besserung!

Bin morgen zu einem Umzug verabredet, kann dann leider auch net Biken oder Boarden.

Ist jemand am Sonntag-Nachmittag unnerwegs?


----------



## Romarius (16. Januar 2009)

bis moin früh. fußballer dürfte da keine sein. erstens sind die noch alle besoffen und zweitens ist winterpause.


----------



## Franz/K3 (16. Januar 2009)

Schönes Wochenende - bin leider nicht dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (16. Januar 2009)

donnersberger schrieb:


> da hab ich auch noch einen Videobeitrag ... (oder gab's den hier schon?)



der wacken- remix ist viel besser:










gibts morgen n treffpunkt für späteinsteiger?


----------



## Levty (16. Januar 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> gibts morgen n treffpunkt für späteinsteiger?


Ja, bei mir am Schreibtisch, kannst mir Physik erklären, sonst mach ich in 2 Jahren die technischen Zeichnungen mit Photoshop und Buntstiften


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir am Schreibtisch, kannst mir Physik erklären, sonst mach ich in 2 Jahren die technischen Zeichnungen mit Photoshop und Buntstiften



sehs positiv! sind wenigstens viele mädls um dich rum!


----------



## Flugrost (16. Januar 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> gerüchteküche, gerüchteküche....
> 
> mir ist zu ohren gekommen, das rösti in eine schlagende studentenverbindung gezogen ist und bei der ersten mensur sich gleich nen schönen schmiss über der rechten braune zugezogen hat.....
> das sind ja sachen... und ich dachte immer, der wäre so alternativ...




Mach so weiter und dir kommt nicht nur was zu Ohren sondern auch an die Backen, Schatzi...


----------



## Zelle (16. Januar 2009)

Flugrost ... nach all der ganzen Zeit ... aber wahrscheinlich nur aus einem Internetcafe?


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Mach so weiter und dir kommt nicht nur was zu Ohren sondern auch an die Backen, Schatzi...



Yeah, he is Back 



Zelle schrieb:


> Flugrost ... nach all der ganzen Zeit ... aber wahrscheinlich nur aus einem Internetcafe?



Naja, is bestimmt so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (16. Januar 2009)

Scheiß Internetzugänge-Planwirtschaft


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Januar 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> gibts morgen n treffpunkt für späteinsteiger?



ca 1130h Wolfsburg. Parken kannst du am Gemüsehändler und hochradeln. Handynr. schick ich dir per pn.


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Januar 2009)

Ich will auch wieder.... 
Aber wegen meinem Arm und ner fetten Erkältung darf ich nicht. 

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß! Fahrt für mich einen Berg mehr!


----------



## Flugrost (16. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Scheiß Internetzugänge-Planwirtschaft im Cafe Fliegeisen...



noch UMTS, bald Dösl...


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ca 1130h Wolfsburg.


Da steige ich gerade am Hbf. NW in die Bahn nach LD  Ist noch wer später unterwegs...? 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich will auch wieder....
> Aber wegen meinem Arm und ner fetten Erkältung darf ich nicht.


Heulsuse! Was hast denn mit deinem Arm gemacht? Hats dich schon wieder gebrezelt??


----------



## Romarius (17. Januar 2009)

wenn jemand ne handynummer von den heutigen fahrern hat, bitte kurze meldung. komme doch nicht heute. muss was anderes machen. schade. morgen aber!


----------



## Zelle (17. Januar 2009)

hast pn


----------



## aju (17. Januar 2009)

aju schrieb:


> Hier das passende Foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am gleichen Tag auf der gleichen Abfahrt, nur gut 1400 Höhenmeter tiefer:




Wenn man hier und heute doch auch nur 1400 hm Trail bergab fahren müsste (und könnte), um von Schmuddelwetter und Schneematsch zu 25 Grad und Sonnenschein zu kommen....


----------



## Levty (17. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ca 1130h Wolfsburg. Parken kannst du am Gemüsehändler und hochradeln. Handynr. schick ich dir per pn.


Nicht nötig, der liegt iwo noch betrunken rum...


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2009)

aju schrieb:


> Wenn man hier und heute doch auch nur 1400 hm Trail bergab fahren müsste (und könnte), um von Schmuddelwetter und Schneematsch zu 25 Grad und Sonnenschein zu kommen....


Da wär man hierzulande schon ~850m unter der Erde... ich glaube, da ist nicht mehr so viel mit Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (17. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da wär man hierzulande schon ~850m unter der Erde... ich glaube, da ist nicht mehr so viel mit Sonnenschein



Manche Ehefrauen hätten evtl. dann wieder viel Sonnenschein


----------



## Zelle (17. Januar 2009)

Wer ist denn morgen unterwegs?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Nicht nötig, der liegt iwo noch betrunken rum...



Stümmt 

Der PW ist so richtig überschwemmt. Taut überall  



 



Zum Schluss gabs auch noch von oben Flüssigkeit


----------



## Romarius (17. Januar 2009)

@zelle: ich würde morgen gerne fahren gehen. wetter egal.


----------



## Tobsn (17. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> ...Zum Schluss gabs auch noch von oben Flüssigkeit


Da hatten wir Glück. Auf der Kalmit Seite war es bis 16 Uhr trocken
Und die Trails auch wesentlich angenehmer als der Wolkenbruchbach.



Romarius schrieb:


> @zelle: ich würde morgen gerne fahren gehen. wetter egal.


Ich geh Indoorcycling, im Wald macht es mir momentan keinen Spaß.
Alle die ich heute gesprochen hab, berichten über persönliche Rekorde im "wie langsam kann man seine Hometrails runter fahren". 
Vohersage für NW 4-8 Liter bei 100% Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Respekt wer morgen fährt


----------



## Houschter (17. Januar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Vohersage für NW 4-8 Liter bei 100% Wahrscheinlichkeit.
> Respekt wer morgen fährt



Hört sich nach Starrbike-Wetter an, muss ich gleich mal bei Kelme anfragen!


Wenn da mein Knie nicht wär...


----------



## Zelle (17. Januar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> @zelle: ich würde morgen gerne fahren gehen. wetter egal.



Habe vorhin mit dem Smubob gesprochen, wir werden morgen um 8 Uhr mal in den Himmel gucken und die Wettergötter befragen. Aufgrund einer sich ankündigenden Erkältung, werde ich wohl nicht bei jedem Wetter fahren. Ein bisschen Regen wird mich aber nicht abhalten.

Also morgen früh gibt es mehr, hier auf diesem Sender.


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Januar 2009)

@Smubob: Neee... diesmal viel döfer im Schwimmbad. Zu schwungvoll in die Wasserrutsche und dann noch bei einem Kumpel in der Wildwasserrutsche HiFive geben wollen, der hatte nur festgehalten... Ratsch war wieder alles ab.


----------



## Romarius (18. Januar 2009)

also niemand heute?
alleine will ich auch net. am dienstag siehts wieder trocken aus; hat da jemand zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Januar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> am dienstag siehts wieder trocken aus; hat da jemand zeit?



Ich hasse Studenten 

Entscheidung heute nicht zu fahren war sseeehhhrrrrr gut. Hier hat jemand den Wasserhahn voll aufgedreht.


----------



## Zelle (18. Januar 2009)

Das hängt aber auch mit Deinem Job zusammen ... Studenten niederknüppeln und so


----------



## Levty (18. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ich hasse Studenten


Achkomm... Ich wurde gestern 2 Mal (!!) von deinen Kollegen in der Stadt angehalten. Und ich bin nicht zu schnell gefahren


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Achkomm... Ich wurde gestern 2 Mal (!!) von deinen Kollegen in der Stadt angehalten. Und ich bin nicht zu schnell gefahren


Wenigstens haben sie da mal den richtigen angehalten!


----------



## iTom (18. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Achkomm... Ich wurde gestern 2 Mal (!!) von deinen Kollegen in der Stadt angehalten. Und ich bin nicht zu schnell gefahren



Ohne Sattel fahren und mit abgebrochenen Pedalen...Das fällt halt auf und macht misstrauisch


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Entscheidung heute nicht zu fahren war sseeehhhrrrrr gut. Hier hat jemand den Wasserhahn voll aufgedreht.


Jepp, hier auch. 1a Indoor-Gammel-Wetter 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Smubob: Neee... diesmal viel döfer im Schwimmbad. Zu schwungvoll in die Wasserrutsche und dann noch bei einem Kumpel in der Wildwasserrutsche HiFive geben wollen, der hatte nur festgehalten... Ratsch war wieder alles ab.


Du hast echt ne Begabung...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Achkomm... Ich wurde gestern 2 Mal (!!) von deinen Kollegen in der Stadt angehalten. Und ich bin nicht zu schnell gefahren



Merkst du was... die mögen nicht nur Studenten die hassen auch Russen ohne Sattel 
Wann läuft mal wieder eine Tour in HD?


----------



## Romarius (18. Januar 2009)

^^ ich für meinen teil würde ja gerne etwas tun für die uni. wenn es nach mir ginge wäre ich mit meiner abschlussarbeit gerade in den letzten zügen. die herren professoren haben aber keine lust. "abschlussarbeit, bei mir? wie kommen sie denn da drauf? nächstes semester vielleicht...."!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (18. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Jepp, hier auch. 1a Indoor-Gammel-Wetter
> 
> 
> Du hast echt ne Begabung...!



Jup, ich bin gut! 

Übernächstes WE würde ich gern wieder mitfahren, wenn ihr nicht zufällig zu viele serpentienen fahrt.


----------



## Auggiman (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier? Is des schlimm? 

Könnte nächstes WE mit dabei sein. Wann und wo?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## kneesliding (19. Januar 2009)

Jepp ist schlimm 

Welcome to the club.
Take a seat, sit down, and enjoy the ride!!! 

Pedro, den Typ aus England


----------



## Franz/K3 (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo  Auggiman,

willkommen im AWP Fred. Du musst einfach diesen Fred beobachten. Gegen Donnerstag/Freitag werden meistens die Treffpunkte abgesprochen. Aber vor allem in dieser Jahreszeit bleibt der gemeine AWP´ler gerne mal auch auf dem Sofa liegen.


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Januar 2009)

Hey Franz!

Erstens bin ich nicht gemein, zweitens war ich KRANK!!!  

Samstag wieder onbike...


----------



## kneesliding (19. Januar 2009)

Doch,

du bist "Gemeinnützig"


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Doch,
> 
> du bist "Gemeinnützig"




Mach so weiter, dann bin ich am Samstag der wütende Wuchtel


----------



## Zelle (19. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht warst Du aber auch gar nicht *gemein*t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (19. Januar 2009)

Lass mich doch spielen...


----------



## Zelle (19. Januar 2009)

sp*ü*len kannste!


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Januar 2009)

Üch bün düch küün Drüchün


----------



## Zelle (19. Januar 2009)

Recht haste!

Wird dann am Wochenende auch Zeit dass Du wieder dabei bist, sonst ist bald nichts mehr übrig vom norddeutschen Vitamalz 

Denn das Vitamalz das man hier kaufen kann ist ...


----------



## Flugrost (19. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... norddeutschen Vitamalz ...



hualp


----------



## Zelle (19. Januar 2009)




----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Januar 2009)

Wäre am Samstag was für unseren Insulaner gewesen, Nässe von allen Seiten. Darauf stehen doch die Engländer 
@ Auggiman. Willkommen in den weiten Tiefen des AWP


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Januar 2009)

Ich werde versuchen, bis zum Wochenende ein süddeutsches Vitamalz zu erwerben...


----------



## Flugrost (19. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen, bis zum Wochenende ein süddeutsches Vitamalz zu erwerben...



OK, ab jetzt schaut ihr alle nur noch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (19. Januar 2009)

Flügel, Du warst zu lange Forumabwesend, ich verstehe Dich nicht mehr


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Januar 2009)

Mädchen TV und Wendy-Forum sind Totfeinde - sorry, Herr Döner...


----------



## Zelle (19. Januar 2009)

Was spricht denn gegen das Wendy-Forum? Ich möchte schin gerne wissen wo mein Fleisch herkommt.


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Januar 2009)

Na sag ich doch, von Mädchen-TV kommt nix gutes, bei Wendy gibt's immerhin noch Pferdefleisch.
Daher vertragen Mädchen-TV und Wendy sich nicht...


----------



## Zelle (19. Januar 2009)

Jetzt wird mir einiges klar. Und ich wundere mich, warum ich mit meinem Wendy-T-Shirt keine Mädchen aufreißen kann


----------



## Levty (20. Januar 2009)

Armin hat einen Zweitaccount 
Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. Januar 2009)

Besucher
Die letzten 10 Besucher auf dieser Seite:

   1. Bogie+
   2. DIRK SAYS
   3. donnersberger+
   4. el Zimbo+
   5. face-to-ground+
   6. Flugrost*
   7. guru39+
   8. Kelme
   9. kneesliding+
  10. Optimizer

Diese Seite hatte 16 Besucher


----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2009)




----------



## donnersberger (20. Januar 2009)




----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2009)




----------



## kneesliding (20. Januar 2009)

Alle wollen nur den "Arsch" unter beobachtung nehemen 

Ich habs nur aus Biologischen zwecken angeklickt....


----------



## Romarius (20. Januar 2009)

btt: wenns am sa net zu stark gießt würde ich wieder gerne mitrollen


----------



## kneesliding (20. Januar 2009)

ich auch


----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2009)

ich auch


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Alle wollen nur den "Arsch" unter beobachtung nehemen
> 
> Ich habs nur aus Biologischen zwecken angeklickt....



hab ihn gerade als "freund" hinzugefügt!


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hab ihn gerade als "freund" hinzugefügt!



*Den jugendlichen Armin ? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. Januar 2009)

Das Sommerloch fängt aber früh an, dieses Jahr.
Schaffts noch wer, den Unterschied der Nicks zu erklären? Vor Allem, wer erklärt dem Bub aus Oberhausen, warum 185 Pfälzer seine Seite besucht haben?


----------



## Franz/K3 (20. Januar 2009)

Tauwetter aber erst im Tal oder?


----------



## Bumble (20. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Vor Allem, wer erklärt dem Bub aus Oberhausen, warum 185 Pfälzer seine Seite besucht haben?



*Selbst Schuld wenn er Jugendfotos von dir reinstellt *


----------



## Levty (20. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Selbst Schuld wenn er Jugendfotos von dir reinstellt *


Aber echt...
Ist bestimmt Armins Drache, der hier seine Späßchen treibt...


----------



## Flugrost (21. Januar 2009)

Wo ist "Oberhausen", was ist "Drache" und wer ist "Armin"?


----------



## Bumble (21. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wo ist "Oberhausen", was ist "Drache" und wer ist "Armin"?



*Wir müssen demnächst mal wieder`n Bier trinken gehn, ich werd dir alles erklären *


----------



## Zelle (21. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das Sommerloch fängt aber früh an, dieses Jahr.



Irgendwas muss das Sommerloch ja auch im Winter machen. Ausgerechnet dieses Forum hat es sich ausgesucht ... Katastrophe!


----------



## Levty (21. Januar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Wir müssen demnächst mal wieder`n Bier trinken gehn, ich werd dir alles erklären *


Ein Bier wird nicht genügen...


----------



## OZM (21. Januar 2009)

Reifenpanne?

da kann man noch was lernen

(UST only)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (21. Januar 2009)

Schade, dass ich was gegen UST hab, sonst würd ich das gerne mal testen...
Für extreme Belastungen (z.B. Dakar-Rallye) benutzen Offroad-Motorradler ein Mousse-System.
Das ist eine Art Schaumgummi-Schlauch - gibt's sowas schon für's MTB?


----------



## Zelle (21. Januar 2009)

Bauschaum?


----------



## face-to-ground (21. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich was gegen UST hab, sonst würd ich das gerne mal testen...
> Für extreme Belastungen (z.B. Dakar-Rallye) benutzen Offroad-Motorradler ein Mousse-System.
> Das ist eine Art Schaumgummi-Schlauch - gibt's sowas schon für's MTB?



das mousse-zeug gibts schon seit sehr vielen jahren - wird auch in der normalen rallye eingesetzt. aber es gibt eben auch viele verschiedene härtegrade, je nach untergrund. wenn du mit sowas zum radln anfangen willst, mußte aufpassen, daß dich net verzettelst - sonst verschenkst du wertvolle sekunden oder gar grip  übrigens wiegt der schaum nicht gerade wenig....


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Bauschaum?


Sowas wird mit Gewinde für aufs Auto-Ventil unter dem Namen "Tire-Fit" verkauft


----------



## Levty (21. Januar 2009)

Puh, endlich hab ich diese dämliche HS33 montiert. Wer konstruiert nur die Bremsen so blöd? Tausend schrauben, mehrere Adapter und aufstecker... argh.

Hoffentlich funzt sie jetzt besser als meine abgefahrene V Brake


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Puh, endlich hab ich diese dämliche HS33 montiert. Wer konstruiert nur die Bremsen so blöd?



läster nicht, du neuzeit- schnösel! vor 12 jahren hätte jeder biker für ne hs33 sofort seine schwiegermutter verkauft, damals war das das non+ultra!


verwöntes technik- kind..... warte mal ab, bis deine festplatte mal wieder abraucht und du dir ne datasette zurück wünschst.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auggiman (21. Januar 2009)

Da könnte was dran sein, meine Julie 2009 war irgendwie nicht dafür konzipiert, dass man die Schraube weit über das Gewinde hinaus dreht, abe dafür kann meine Platte abrauchen (RAID5)


----------



## Levty (21. Januar 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> läster nicht, du neuzeit- schnösel! vor 12 jahren hätte jeder biker für ne hs33 sofort seine schwiegermutter verkauft, damals war das das non+ultra!
> 
> 
> verwöntes technik- kind..... warte mal ab, bis deine festplatte mal wieder abraucht und du dir ne datasette zurück wünschst.....


Halt die Fresse!

Nimm dir lieber am 8. und 9. August Zeit...


----------



## Optimizer (22. Januar 2009)

Da ich Depp am Woe Rufbereitschaft hab, nicht weit von zuhause weg kann und trotzdem biken will, werde ich am Samstag eine Ortsumrundung auf 45km Trail (am Stück) unternehmen. Ich nehm noch gern ein bis zwei Leuts mit, wenn wer will....


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Januar 2009)

Das was du da vor hast schieben wir schon seit Sommerende vor uns her.
Aber vor Frühling wird das nix....Lass dich blos net erwische!!!


----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2009)

Auggiman schrieb:


> Da könnte was dran sein, meine Julie 2009 war irgendwie nicht dafür konzipiert, dass man die Schraube weit über das Gewinde hinaus dreht, abe dafür kann meine Platte abrauchen (RAID5)



Tcha,

hoffentlich rauchen nicht 2 gleichzeitig ab...


----------



## Optimizer (22. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Lass dich blos net erwische!!!



Seitdem ich fast wöchentlich den abschnittsbetreuenden Vereinen Meldung erstatte, wo noch nicht gekehrt wurde, hab ich sowas wie ne Durchfuhrgenehmigung...


Hier z.B. wurde vorne gekehrt und hinten nicht...


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Januar 2009)

An die AWP-Mitfahrer:

Ich hätte am Samstag Bock auf Rietburch und Hochberch.
Nach dem zweieinhalbten Hügel werd ich dann auch die Heimreise antreten...

Wie schaut's bei euch aus?


----------



## Kelme (22. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub' ich finde gefegte Wege doof. Aber ab einem halben Meter Laub wird's schon schwierig.


----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> An die AWP-Mitfahrer:
> 
> Ich hätte am Samstag Bock auf Rietburch und Hochberch.
> Nach dem zweieinhalbten Hügel werd ich dann auch die Heimreise antreten...
> ...



wenn es nicht pisst, bin ich dabei


----------



## Optimizer (22. Januar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich glaub' ich finde gefegte Wege doof.



Du Nörgler! Mit der Einstellung wärst du in meinem WP-Team gut aufgehoben gewesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auggiman (22. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Tcha,
> 
> hoffentlich rauchen nicht 2 gleichzeitig ab...



Nun ja, ich habe ja die Hoffnung, dass dies bei 4 Platten nicht passiert.


----------



## Auggiman (22. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> An die AWP-Mitfahrer:
> 
> Ich hätte am Samstag Bock auf Rietburch und Hochberch.
> Nach dem zweieinhalbten Hügel werd ich dann auch die Heimreise antreten...
> ...




Klingt interessant, aber ich hätte da noch ein paar Fragen. Darf man(n) Dich per PN mal anschreiben?

Grüße


----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2009)

Mit uns darf man alles machen 
kostet halt na fuffy 

manche von uns sind billiger, manche sogar umsonst....


----------



## THBiker (22. Januar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Seitdem ich fast wöchentlich den abschnittsbetreuenden Vereinen Meldung erstatte, wo noch nicht gekehrt wurde, hab ich sowas wie ne Durchfuhrgenehmigung...



kannst du mal deinen Kehrtrupp am Ecki vorbeischicken....


----------



## Auggiman (22. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Mit uns darf man alles machen
> kostet halt na fuffy
> 
> manche von uns sind billiger, manche sogar umsonst....




Na gut,

die fuffy Cent kann ich grad noch so aufbringen 

Und umsonst kenne ich, den Geldschein habe ich immer dabei 

Bin halt neu, bitte verzeiht und ich kenne Euch ja noch nicht persönlich


----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2009)

na gut,

der Zelle kannst du ignorieren da er in wirklichkeit nicht gibt.


----------



## Eike. (22. Januar 2009)

Auggiman schrieb:


> Bin halt neu, bitte verzeiht und ich kenne Euch ja noch nicht persönlich



Du kannst es ja nicht wissen aber man sollte sich hier *nie* entschuldigen, das ist ein Zeichen von Schwäche


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> wenn es nicht pisst, bin ich dabei



Bist du etwa verweichlicht worden in den paar Tagen Heimaturlaub


----------



## THBiker (22. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> na gut,
> 
> der Zelle kannst du ignorieren da er in wirklichkeit nicht gibt.



geht ganz einfach KLICK

und auf JA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2009)

ROFL
LMAO

Super.....


----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Bist du etwa verweichlicht worden in den paar Tagen Heimaturlaub



Huh was? ich war schon immer....


----------



## Zelle (22. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> An die AWP-Mitfahrer:
> 
> Ich hätte am Samstag Bock auf Rietburch und Hochberch.
> Nach dem zweieinhalbten Hügel werd ich dann auch die Heimreise antreten...
> ...



Mal sehen, Samstag oder Sonntag mache ich ein bisschen von den Wettergöttern abhängig. Es sei denn es besteht Hoffnung, dass die restlichen Teile fürs TS am Samstag kommen, dann bastel ich Samstag und teste das Rad am Sonntag.



kneesliding schrieb:


> na gut,
> 
> der Zelle kannst du ignorieren da er in wirklichkeit nicht gibt.



Lass Dir keinen Unsinn einreden, das Hängeknie gibt es nicht. Niemand hat ihn bisher gesehen. Böse Zungen behaupten sogar es sei von irgendwem der 2-Account.



Auggiman schrieb:


> ... bitte verzeiht ...



SCHWÄCHLING!



Eike. schrieb:


> Du kannst es ja nicht wissen aber man sollte sich hier *nie* entschuldigen, das ist ein Zeichen von Schwäche



Stimmt 



THBiker schrieb:


> geht ganz einfach KLICK
> 
> und auf JA



Seit dem ich das gemacht habe, kann ich gar nicht mehr lesen was ich schreibe wobei ich es sowieso nie lese denn ich schreibe nur dinge die mich nicht interessieren oder die ich schon weiß glaube ich jedenfalls denn ich kann es ja gar nicht wisssen vielleicht ist es ja doch ...


----------



## Optimizer (22. Januar 2009)

das mit dem ignorieren funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nich...

ich wünsch mir daher zelle in die gummi... oder so:


----------



## Zelle (22. Januar 2009)




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Januar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da ich Depp am Woe Rufbereitschaft hab, nicht weit von zuhause weg kann und trotzdem biken will, werde ich am Samstag eine Ortsumrundung auf 45km Trail (am Stück) unternehmen. Ich nehm noch gern ein bis zwei Leuts mit, wenn wer will....





el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich hätte am Samstag Bock auf Rietburch und Hochberch.
> Nach dem zweieinhalbten Hügel werd ich dann auch die Heimreise antreten...


Klingt beides sehr interessant!! Erstes wird mir momentan konditionell sicher zu viel sein, zumindest die Komplettumrundung. Und mit dem Hochberg hab ich ja eh noch so ne Rechnung offen.  Muss das aber erstmal mit der Opposition und eventuellen Schneebrett-Plänen abstimmen...




Zelle schrieb:


> Lass Dir keinen Unsinn einreden, das Hängeknie gibt es nicht. Niemand hat ihn bisher gesehen. Böse Zungen behaupten sogar es sei von irgendwem der 2-Account.


Nee, das ist irgendein veralteter Spam-Bot! Kuck dir doch mal die vermurkste Rächdschraipung an, das kann kein Mensch sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kons82 (22. Januar 2009)

hi Jungs, ich würde gerne mitfahren wenn ihr am Samstag fährt. Wenn das Wetter schlecht ist, na dann nextes mal...bin froh dass ich endlich mal nicht aleine biken muss....und habe genug von Königstuhl sowieso...

Gruß

Konstantin


----------



## Zelle (22. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nee, das ist irgendein veralteter Spam-Bot! Kuck dir doch mal die vermurkste Rächdschraipung an, das kann kein Mensch sein



Das könnte auch den sich bewegenden Pixelfehler im Avatar erklären.


----------



## Flugrost (22. Januar 2009)

@10a:

bitte 2010 als FRAX


----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @10a:
> 
> bitte 2010 als FRAX



ist es das Rennen wo man zu fuß hingeht und nach hause Rädelt?


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Januar 2009)

Ich werf's hier nochmal ein:

Samstag, 10:00 Uhr in Maikammer.
Für mich ist nach dem Hochberg Schluss...


----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2009)

Rächdschraipung = ???????????????????


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Januar 2009)

Ich übersetze es mal ins Englische: "Right-Writing"  zum Glück weißt du nicht, was ich studiere...

Aber wieso du wegen dem pillow-biter nur noc hinter mir fahren willst (obwohl du auch noch nie vor mir gefahren bist), verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Flugrost (22. Januar 2009)

Ich werf's hier nochmal ein:
Samstag, 10:00 Uhr in Maikammer.
Für mich ist nach dem Hochberg Schluss...


----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aber wieso du wegen dem pillow-biter nur noc hinter mir fahren willst (obwohl du auch noch nie vor mir gefahren bist), verstehe ich nicht



Pillow Biter = Pillow Biter


.


----------



## Zelle (22. Januar 2009)

flugrost schrieb:


> Ich Werf's Hier Nochmal Ein:
> Samstag, 10:00 Uhr In Maikammer.
> Für Mich Ist Nach Dem Hochberg Schluss...





@Zimbam: Morgen fällt meine Entscheidung, es hängt nur nach an Bike-Components


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2009)

Zimbo Army, Zimbo Army, Zimbo Army, Zimbo Army, Zimbo Army,


----------



## THBiker (22. Januar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> das mit dem ignorieren funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nich...



du musst nochmal auf JA drücken ...da werden die Freds schön übersichtlich


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich werf's hier nochmal ein:
> Samstag, 10:00 Uhr in Maikammer.
> Für mich ist nach dem Hochberg Schluss...



Welch noble Huldigung meiner Person! 
Oder ist das ein Standbild aus "Angriff der Klonwuchtel"?


----------



## kons82 (22. Januar 2009)

hmm am Samstag fährt die Bahn nicht nach Meikammer...na toll!


----------



## Flugrost (22. Januar 2009)

kons82 schrieb:


> hmm am Samstag fährt die Bahn nicht nach Maikammer...na toll!



Hast Du ein Fahrrad oder willst Du per Bahn mitfahren?


----------



## kons82 (22. Januar 2009)

ich muss von Heidelberg nach Neustadt und dann bis Maikammer biken, oder ...so wie es aussieht anders geht nicht ohne auto..


----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2009)

Naja, wenn du mit willst, im moment habe ich platz im Auto.
Ich könnte anbeiten dich in Neustadt abzuholen.

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt 

Pete


----------



## Flugrost (22. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## Levty (22. Januar 2009)

kons82 schrieb:


> ich muss von Heidelberg nach Neustadt


Musst du garnicht. Heidelberg hat fast genau so viel zu bieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auggiman (22. Januar 2009)

kons82 schrieb:


> hmm am Samstag fährt die Bahn nicht nach Meikammer...na toll!



Ich könnte Dich mitnehmen, fahre mit Auto und habe noch Platz für nen 2tes Bike

Brauch bloss 10 min nach Heidelberg von LU aus. Ich rase dann extra schnell, will ja kein SCHWÄCHLING  sein


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Januar 2009)

10 min von LU nach HD ?
Fährst du Porsche oder Ferrari ???


----------



## kons82 (22. Januar 2009)

Sehr nett, danke dir.
dann nehme ich die Bahn bis Neustadt. Um 9:30 bin ich in Neustadt. ist das spät oder ist ok?


----------



## Auggiman (22. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> 10 min von LU nach HD ?
> Fährst du Porsche oder Ferrari ???



Ferrari mit Heckfahrradgepäckträger


----------



## kons82 (22. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte Dich mitnehmen, fahre mit Auto und habe noch Platz für nen 2tes Bike

Brauch bloss 10 min nach Heidelberg von LU aus. Ich rase dann extra schnell, will ja kein SCHWÄCHLING sein



das ist noch besser...dann machen wir so.


----------



## Flugrost (22. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> 10 min von LU nach HD ?
> Fährst du Porsche oder Ferrari ???



Es geht sogar noch schneller:


			
				Wiggi schrieb:
			
		

> Bistr-O-Matik [Bearbeiten]
> 
> Die Bistr-O-Matik ermöglicht ähnliche Geschwindigkeiten wie der Unendliche Unwahrscheinlichkeitsdrive; sie ist aber nicht auf komplexe Berechnungen angewiesen, sondern beruht darauf, dass in italienischen Restaurants die Zahlen anderen Gesetzen folgen. Daraus ergibt sich, dass das Schiff wie ein Bistro dekoriert ist. Im Buch wird Slartibartfaß' Raumschiff auf diese Weise angetrieben.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kons82 (22. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Musst du garnicht. Heidelberg hat fast genau so viel zu bieten



ja stimmt aber aleine macht kein spass


----------



## kons82 (22. Januar 2009)

Auggiman schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dich mitnehmen, fahre mit Auto und habe noch Platz für nen 2tes Bike
> 
> Brauch bloss 10 min nach Heidelberg von LU aus. Ich rase dann extra schnell, will ja kein SCHWÄCHLING  sein



dann machen wir so und das Bier danach ist von mir


----------



## Houschter (22. Januar 2009)

kons82 schrieb:


> ich muss von Heidelberg nach Neustadt und dann bis Maikammer biken, oder ...so wie es aussieht anders geht nicht ohne auto..



Na das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! Zwischen NW und LD verkehren alle halbe Stunde Züge, auch Samstags.

Fahrplan

Oder wo willst du hin


----------



## kons82 (22. Januar 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Na das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! Zwischen NW und LD verkehren alle halbe Stunde Züge, auch Samstags.
> 
> Fahrplan
> 
> Oder wo willst du hin



Ich habe bei der DB gesehen Heidelberg -Neustadt- Maikammer und dann gabs nur bus von Neustadt (das fahrrad geht nicht im bus)


----------



## iTom (22. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Welch noble Huldigung meiner Person!
> Oder ist das ein Standbild aus "Handgriff der Kloschwuchtel"?


----------



## Optimizer (22. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Welch noble Huldigung meiner Person!
> Oder ist das ein Standbild aus "Angriff der Klonwuchtel"?



sowas nennt man Steilvorlage


----------



## Flugrost (22. Januar 2009)

Care for his mother!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Pillow Biter = Pillow Biter



OK, das war mir nicht bekannt, ich hatte eigentlich was anderes, weniger schwules gemeint...




kons82 schrieb:


> hmm am Samstag fährt die Bahn nicht nach Meikammer...na toll!


Da hast du definitiv falsch gekuckt


----------



## Levty (22. Januar 2009)

kons82 schrieb:


> ja stimmt aber aleine macht kein spass


Stimmt. 
Die alten Männer brauchen oft aber länger zum Umziehen und berghochradeln 

Egal, ich wäre froh, wenn ich überhaupt mal biken könnte


----------



## Zelle (22. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du mit willst, im moment habe ich platz im Auto.
> Ich könnte anbeiten dich in Neustadt abzuholen.
> 
> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt
> ...



Wäre mir zu gefährlich: 

1. Warten auf jemanden der nicht kommen wird, weil es den nicht gibt.
2. Sollte es doch irgendwie gehen, dieses ständige "huch, ich fahre schon wieder in den Gegenverkehr" wäre mir zu viel am frühen Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (22. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Care for his mother!



Pflastersteine?


----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wäre mir zu gefährlich:
> 
> 1. Warten auf jemanden der nicht kommen wird, weil es den nicht gibt.
> 2. Sollte es doch irgendwie gehen, dieses ständige "huch, ich fahre schon wieder in den Gegenverkehr" wäre mir zu viel am frühen Morgen.



Hey, no risk, no fun.


----------



## Levty (22. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> 2. Sollte es doch irgendwie gehen, dieses ständige "huch, ich fahre schon wieder in den Gegenverkehr" wäre mir zu viel am frühen Morgen.


Muahahaha


----------



## Zelle (22. Januar 2009)

Die Wettergötter haben ihre Meinung gerade geändert, nun soll es am






-tag

besser werden als am






-tag


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Januar 2009)

Das sagen meine Wettergötter (im Netz) schon seit drei Tagen...
Hauptsache kein Regen, und da sind sich alle einig 
(bis auf ein paar Tröpfchen vielleicht)


----------



## zena (23. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @10a:
> 
> bitte 2010 als FRAX



hey, flugrost, mach mich mit solchen filmchen net heiß das ist unlauterer wettbewerb
das wusste ich gar nicht dass in meiner alten ex-kommunistischen heimat solch renngeist besteht
...vergiss die crocodile-trophy...schlammegel-trophy in de karpaten ist die ultimative challenge. leider mir zu rennlastig, zu viel hecktick und zu wenig gastfreundschaft unterwegs...oder spurten die jungs vor den angriffslustigen bären davon?
...lass uns einfach unter 4 augen über dieses wahnsinnsprojekt philosophieren, evtl. am wochenende beim stollenrollen
10a


----------



## kneesliding (23. Januar 2009)

Was?????

du kannst weider fahren????


----------



## kneesliding (23. Januar 2009)

Tcha,

why build one, when you can buy one...

Single-Speed



.


----------



## kons82 (23. Januar 2009)

http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=bb93838a96d979f173557865deca6657

heute regnet... morgen wird ein schlamiger spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (23. Januar 2009)

Mal schauen - vielleicht ist der Boden bis morgen gefroren.
Allerdings könnte das auch mit den Straßen passieren...


----------



## kneesliding (23. Januar 2009)

wenigstens gibts dann leckeren ice.

by the way, "DONT EAT YELLOW SNOW" gel


----------



## Auggiman (23. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> wenigstens gibts dann leckeren ice.
> 
> by the way, "DONT EAT YELLOW SNOW" gel



Jawohl, und des Ice is dann mit Citrus Geschmack


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Januar 2009)

Und der Eisverkäufer sieht aus wie ein Yeti und spricht schwäbisch...


----------



## kneesliding (23. Januar 2009)

wer hat für morgen bis jetzt zugesagt?

Pete...


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Januar 2009)

Wer lesen kann...bisher waren nur öffentliche Meldungen - keine Investigativ-Biker, höchstens unangemeldete Auftaucher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (23. Januar 2009)

Zimbo,

du solltest Politiker werden. 
nur die können eine Fragen so kompliziert beantworten..

Pete


----------



## Flugrost (23. Januar 2009)

melde mich ab - komplett

fielfergnügen


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Januar 2009)

@32Flugröste:
Seid ihr krank, oder habt ihr keine Lust?
Wer von euch ist krank, wer hat keine Lust, bzw. wie ist das Verhältnis?


----------



## kons82 (23. Januar 2009)

die sind zu alt, die feuchtigkeit ist nicht gut für die knochen....


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Januar 2009)

Es soll aber keinen Niederschlag geben, zumindest nicht vom Himmel herunter.


----------



## Flugrost (23. Januar 2009)

Die Seuche macht vor keinem Halt.

...wenn hier nicht überall auf der Tastatur diese glibberigen Brocken rumpappen würden... 


Edith: Du willst Niederschlag? Komm vorbei.


----------



## Levty (23. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Es soll aber keinen Niederschlag geben, zumindest nicht vom Himmel herunter.


Dann ist es aber Hochschlag, oder?


----------



## iTom (23. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Die Seuche macht vor keinem Halt.
> 
> ...wenn hier nicht überall auf der Tastatur diese glibberigen Brocken rumpappen würden...



Sperma Hast Du nicht ein Weibsbild...


----------



## Auggiman (23. Januar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Sperma Hast Du nicht ein Weibsbild...



Das ist abgestandenes Kettenfett, die Tasten haben so gequietscht beim 1-Finger-Tastatur-Schreibsystem


----------



## iTom (23. Januar 2009)

kons82 schrieb:


> die sind zu alt, die feuchtigkeit ist nicht gut für die knochen....



Für die Knochen des älteren Publikums gibt es doch die RaceFace Knochenschoner. Verkauft werden diese Dinger zwar für Schienbein- und Knieschutz, in Wirklichkeit sind sie für die Osteoporosität gedacht und stützen die Knochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auggiman (23. Januar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Für die Knochen des älteren Publikums gibt es doch die RaceFace Knochenschoner. Verkauft werden diese Dinger zwar für Schienbein- und Knieschutz, in Wirklichkeit sind sie für die Osteoporosität gedacht und stützen die Knochen



Nun ja, aber anschnallen der Teile ist nicht, sonst brechen die Knochen - daher: dauerhaft fixieren mit Klebnix


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsch euch noch viel Spaß beim Spammen...
Und dann bin ich auch schon weg vom Netz bis Montag.

Also bis morgen oder schönes Wochenende!


----------



## dave (23. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> wer hat für morgen bis jetzt zugesagt?
> 
> Pete...



Und Dave ... zumindest bis zum Hochberg.


----------



## Romarius (23. Januar 2009)

wo ist denn treffpunkt morgen früh?
werde sehr wahrscheinlich auch kommen.


----------



## Zelle (23. Januar 2009)

Die Antwort: 



Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich werf's hier nochmal ein:
> Samstag, 10:00 Uhr in Maikammer.
> Für mich ist nach dem Hochberg Schluss...


----------



## kneesliding (23. Januar 2009)

treffpunkt in Maikammer, Parkplatz auf der Linken seiten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Und der Eisverkäufer sieht aus wie ein Yeti und spricht schwäbisch...


Do ko mer nur hoffa, dossm net s Is ousgange esch 

Hoffe mal, dass ihr nach dem gestrigen Wetter nicht allzu tief im Schlamm versinkt und nicht so viele Bäume auf den Trails liegen  Werde aus zeitlichen Gründen nur eine kurze Runde von zuhause aus fahren heute...


----------



## Optimizer (24. Januar 2009)

@Smubob: Bin zurück von meiner Umrundung... hättest ruhig mitfahren können, war in nem guten 10er Schnitt gemütlich unterwegs... und zu zweit wäre das nervige "Übersbäumetragen" einfacher gewesen.

Gruß
Der Optimizer - datt Stürmchen gestern hat seine Spuren hinterlassen...


----------



## pfalz (24. Januar 2009)

...aaaalso, heut war ein feiner Tag ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @Smubob: Bin zurück von meiner Umrundung... hättest ruhig mitfahren können, war in nem guten 10er Schnitt gemütlich unterwegs... und zu zweit wäre das nervige "Übersbäumetragen" einfacher gewesen.


Glaub mir, ich wäre wahnsinnig gerne mitgefahren! Aber die Zeit gegen Ende des Semesters ist für so ne Runde (mit relativ langer Anreise) leider einfach zu knapp  Ab Mitte März sieht die Sache anders aus


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich wäre wahnsinnig gerne mitgefahren! Aber die Zeit gegen Ende des Semesters ist für so ne Runde (mit relativ langer Anreise) leider einfach zu knapp  Ab Mitte März sieht die Sache anders aus


Ab Mitte Februar meinst du, oder?


----------



## Tobsn (24. Januar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... datt Stürmchen gestern hat seine Spuren hinterlassen...


Vorne an der Haardt war alles TipTop 
Der bisher beste Biketag 2009


----------



## kneesliding (24. Januar 2009)

Hi,

heute war ein schönes tour 
Gabs sogar ein "Swan Lake" vorführung von Zimbo und Romarius


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2009)

Protektoren und Helmpflicht, was?


----------



## dave (24. Januar 2009)

Ups, da ist uns ja echt was entgangen! 

@Tobsn:
Und gab's doch noch einen Weg oben runter? 

@Levty:
Dann kann man ab Mitte Februar wieder mit Dir rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (24. Januar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Vorne an der Haardt war alles TipTop
> Der bisher beste Biketag 2009



Hört sich gut an, da muss ich mir für morgen ja keine Gedanken um das Geläuf machen.


----------



## Tobsn (24. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ...Gabs sogar ein "Swan Lake" vorführung von Zimbo und Romarius...


"Wenn's dem Esel zu gut geht,
dann trabt er aufs Eis,
um zu tanzen, wie jeder weiß"

Wer wirklich ne Top Vorführung 
Dürfte das bunte Treiben von der Loge aus ja beobachten.


----------



## donnersberger (24. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> heute war ein schönes tour
> Gabs sogar ein "Swan Lake" vorführung von Zimbo und Romarius



supercooles Bild !!! 

... Neid, das nicht miterlebt zu haben...


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2009)

dave schrieb:


> @Levty:
> Dann kann man ab Mitte Februar wieder mit Dir rechnen?


Ab dem 15.
Am 13. feier ich, am 14. erhole ich mich


----------



## Kelme (24. Januar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Vorne an der Haardt war alles TipTop
> Der bisher beste Biketag 2009


Weiter hinten auch, aber der beste Biketag war immer noch die Schneetour ab Edenkoben. Auch wenn's sackkalt war (stellenweise).


----------



## Houschter (24. Januar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der beste Biketag war immer noch die Schneetour ab Edenkoben. Auch wenn's sackkalt war (stellenweise).



Das kann ich nur bestätigen Das Revival davon werde ich morgen nochmal angehen.... Zumindest in Teilen


----------



## Flugrost (25. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute war ein schönes tour
> Gabs sogar ein "Swan Lake" vorführung von Zimbo und Romarius


eher so?


----------



## donnersberger (25. Januar 2009)

könnte irgendwann mal olympisch werden - mit Pferden machen die doch sowas auch schon *smile*


----------



## Romarius (25. Januar 2009)

@zimbo und co: hab dich heut morgen nimmer erreicht. da war n unfall auf der b39 und ich musste 20min durch die wallachhei gondeln bis ich irgendwie wieder in neustadt gelandet bin. habe aber doch auch 2 berge gefunden. vom parkplatz erst links hoch und dann recht richtung weinbiet/haardt/wolfsburg. bin zwar forstwege hoch, runter hab ich aber dennoch was anständiges gefunden.

btw: beware of aggressive dogs @wolfsburg. war grad am knipsen, springe von ner mauer runter, mache noch 2 leichte joggingschritte zum langsamer werden, plötzlich fällt mich von rechts ein ausgewachsener schäderhund an. 20cm vor meiner brust hat gottseidank die leine des herrchen gegriffen (bzw herrchen konnte genau rechtzeitig den hund stoppen). - mein mit protektoren geschützter ellenbogen war schon in schwunghaltung...
moi: "wie wärs sie versuchen mal ihr tier unter kontrolle zu halten?"
frau: "was müssen sie auch so nah (etwa 12m) an unseren hund vorbeispringen"
moi: "noch ein ton und wir gehen sofort gemeinsam zum veterinäramt und lassen ihr zotteltier einschläfern"
-> mein sonntag war mit den gesichtsausdrücken des ehepaares somit gerettet


----------



## Levty (25. Januar 2009)

Muahaha  Nette Storry...
Geiler wäre es, wenn du mim Bike gesprungen wärest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (25. Januar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> ...ausgewachsener schäderhund an. 20cm vor meiner brust hat gottseidank die leine des herrchen gegriffen (bzw herrchen konnte genau rechtzeitig den hund stoppen). - mein mit protektoren geschützter ellenbogen war schon in schwunghaltung...
> moi: "wie wärs sie versuchen mal ihr tier unter kontrolle zu halten?"
> frau: "was müssen sie auch so nah (etwa 12m) an unseren hund vorbeispringen"
> moi: "noch ein ton und wir gehen sofort gemeinsam zum veterinäramt und lassen ihr zotteltier einschläfern"
> -> mein sonntag war mit den gesichtsausdrücken des ehepaares somit gerettet



...gibt es das auch? Frühlingsgefühle bei Schäferhunden


----------



## Bogie (25. Januar 2009)

So,
zum Thema "Swan Lake" hab ich auch noch ein Bild beizutragen.....





Naturschauspiel mit Fahrrad......Nennt man sowas "Stilleben oder Stillbike" oder wie??






@ Pete: Es gibt sie doch, die Spamzelle


----------



## Flugrost (25. Januar 2009)

Hüpsches Trailstar fährt die Zelle da...


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2009)

Nice pics! 




Levty schrieb:


> Ab Mitte Februar meinst du, oder?


Jein... 16. 2. letzte Klausur, dann 2 Wochen frei, dann 2 Wochen Schulpraktikum, dann wieder frei bis April.


----------



## Levty (25. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> dann 2 Wochen Schulpraktikum


Haha, viel Spaß mit den kleinen Rackern...


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Haha, viel Spaß mit den kleinen Rackern...


Danke, werd ich haben  Sind aber auch große Racker dabei, so wie DU!  Bin nämlich an einem Gymi.


----------



## Zelle (25. Januar 2009)

@Schutzblech-Bogie: Sehr gut geworden Dein Schnappschuss gegen die Sonne 

@Flugungetier: Nächstes Wochenende vielleicht ...


----------



## Levty (25. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bin nämlich an einem Gymi.


Ich weiß, hast du mir schonmal erzählt.
Und die können manchmal schlimmer sein, als die kleinen - kenn ich von mir


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Januar 2009)

Mich wundert immer wieder wie tapfer diese kleine Pumpe bei sibirischen Temperaturen weiterhin Wasser in das Eisgebilde reinfeuert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (26. Januar 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> @ Pete: Es gibt sie doch, die Spamzelle



Ohne Helm! Vorbildlich!!


----------



## Bogie (26. Januar 2009)

Da kann doch sowieso kaum noch was kaputtgehen.........


----------



## kneesliding (26. Januar 2009)

bogie schrieb:


> da Kann Doch Sowieso Kaum Noch Was Kaputtgehen.........




Lmao
Rofl


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ohne Helm! Vorbildlich!!



...außerdem gings ja eigentlich bergauf - da kammer auf'n Helm verzichten.

Ich find den "entspannten" Gesichtsausdruck fast bedenklicher


----------



## Zelle (26. Januar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ohne Helm! Vorbildlich!!



Helme sind teuer und gehen beim Sturz auch kaputt. Köpfe wachsen nach.


----------



## Optimizer (26. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Helme sind teuer und gehen beim Sturz auch kaputt. Köpfe wachsen nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (26. Januar 2009)

Isch hann immer en Helm aaa...


----------



## Zelle (26. Januar 2009)




----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Januar 2009)

Cool sind auch die Handschuhe am Lenker. Ergo rundherum eine entspannte Zelle mit nicht mehr par an de Hals, sondern par uff de Kopp  Philosophie.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2009)

Jaaaaaah - er lebt noch!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jaaaaaah - er lebt noch!



Und hoffentlich klappt`s am nächsten Samstag mit biken, sonst setzt mein Rad noch Spinnweben an.


----------



## Zelle (26. Januar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Cool sind auch die Handschuhe am Lenker. Ergo rundherum eine entspannte Zelle mit nicht mehr par an de Hals, sondern par uff de Kopp  Philosophie.



Ich bin immer entspannt ... Paaranhals verteilen ist mein Yoga. Und die Handschuhe hingen da zum trocknen, was es natürlich nicht weniger cool macht.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2009)

Trocknen bei den Temperaturen?
Oder doch eher zum Tiefkühlen?


----------



## Zelle (26. Januar 2009)

*Gefriertrocknung*

Die Gefriertrocknung, auch als Lyophilisation oder Sublimationstrocknung bezeichnet, ist ein Verfahren zur schonenden Trocknung hochwertiger Produkte. Bei der Gefriertrocknung verdampfen die Eiskristalle direkt ohne den Übergang in den flüssigen Zustand.

[...]


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Januar 2009)

Ich würde mir weitaus mehr Gedanken machen, dass ich immernoch den festen Vorsatz haben euch nächstes WE mit meiner Anwesenheit zu belästigen.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Gefriertrocknung*
> Die Gefriertrocknung, auch als Lyophilisation oder Sublimationstrocknung bezeichnet, ist ein Verfahren zur schonenden Trocknung hochwertiger Produkte. Bei der Gefriertrocknung verdampfen die Eiskristalle direkt ohne den Übergang in den flüssigen Zustand.



Jaja, der Frostamann ist da...
Habt ihr auch Klugschiss als Tiefkühlprodukt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (26. Januar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich würde mir weitaus mehr Gedanken machen, dass ich immernoch den festen Vorsatz haben euch nächstes WE mit meiner Anwesenheit zu belästigen.



Kennst Du den jungen der immer vor den Wölfen gewarnt hat?



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jaja, der Frostamann ist da...
> Habt ihr auch Klugschiss als Tiefkühlprodukt?



Klar, das wächst in der Pfalz ja auch am besten.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2009)

OK - für's Wochenende ist also Investigativ-Biken Sicherheitsstufe 5 angesagt...

Wenn euch der Klugschiss mal ausgeht, ich könnte mit ein paar Leuten für Nachschub sorgen


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Kennst Du den jungen der immer vor den Wölfen gewarnt hat?


Ja, kenne ich! 
War ich ja selbst... hallo... Ich versteh nur bis heute nicht warum keiner mehr kam als die Wölfe wirklich kahmen... 

Aber das ist ne ernstgemeinte Drohung! Und wenn meine Freundin so weiter macht, sehen wir uns eventuell sogar bald wieder jedes WE.


----------



## Auggiman (26. Januar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ja, kenne ich!
> War ich ja selbst... hallo... Ich versteh nur bis heute nicht warum keiner mehr kam als die Wölfe wirklich kahmen...
> 
> Aber das ist ne ernstgemeinte Drohung! Und wenn meine Freundin so weiter macht, sehen wir uns eventuell sogar bald wieder jedes WE.



In der Selbsthilfegruppe: Wie ersetzt mein Bike meine Freundin oder was ist im Leben wichtiger .... ?


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Januar 2009)

Auggiman schrieb:


> In der Selbsthilfegruppe: Wie ersetzt mein Bike meine Freundin oder was ist im Leben wichtiger .... ?


Nein, der Wind weht woanders her...


----------



## Zelle (26. Januar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ja, kenne ich!
> War ich ja selbst... hallo... Ich versteh nur bis heute nicht warum keiner mehr kam als die Wölfe wirklich kahmen...
> 
> Aber das ist ne ernstgemeinte Drohung! Und wenn meine Freundin so weiter macht, sehen wir uns eventuell sogar bald wieder jedes WE.



Das kann sie uns unmöglich antun!


----------



## Auggiman (26. Januar 2009)

Sie kann ja mal mitkommen.

Das erste Mal tats weh (zumindest bei mir am letzten Samstag)

Endergebnis:

- 2 dicke Blasen jeweils li + re am Fuss
- fix und fertig, körperlich und konditionell
- Muskelkater an allen Muskeln
- glücklich und zufrieden nach 5 Jahren ohne Training
- Freundin auch glücklich, weil ich auch ausgeglichener bin

Und danke nochmal an die Jungs, die immer auf mich gewartet haben, nur weil ich den Berg hochgelaufen bin


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Nein, der Wind weht woanders her...



Du meinst, Nadja besorgt's dir besser, als deine Freundin?
(aber halt anders...)


----------



## Romarius (26. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Helme sind teuer und gehen beim Sturz auch kaputt. Köpfe wachsen nach.



ich empfehle nach meinem erlebnis jedem, sich nicht mehr ohne helm und mindestens einen ganzkörperschutzanzug aus dem haus zu trauen. böse hunde und ihre sonntags-ausflüglern a.k.a. herrchen warten nur auf euch. besser ist die schutzausrüstung auch beim heimischen kochen gleich zu nutzen. einmal wird so der sonstigen gefahren im haushalt sorge getragen und zum zweiten können so missmutige äusserungen über misslungene kochversuche direkt angstfrei geäussert werden.

es geht schließlich um eure sicherheit UND eure vorbildfunktion für den kleinen rauhaardackel von nebenan.

euer mr.safety


ps: speziell für den pfälzer wald empfehle ich samstags und sonntags um die mittagszeit, insbesondere in blickweite eines schwarzen mountainbikes mit aufschrift "votec" folgendes:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2009)

Auggiman schrieb:


> Und danke nochmal an die Jungs, die immer auf mich gewartet haben, nur weil ich den Berg hochgelaufen bin



...kein Thema, ich war ja auch kaum schneller 
Aber jetzt geht's wieder voran mit der Kondi, die Seuche ist besiegt
und der Frühling rutscht immer näher


----------



## Auggiman (26. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...kein Thema, ich war ja auch kaum schneller
> Aber jetzt geht's wieder voran mit der Kondi, die Seuche ist besiegt
> und der Frühling rutscht immer näher



Werde auch so oft wie möglich dabei sein und hier brav mitlesen. Meine Kondition hat sich aber auch spürbar gegenüber letzter Woche doch verbessert. Ich huste nicht mehr so stark nach ein paar Stufen Treppenlaufen. Und die Biketeile sind auch die Woche da. Habe Eure Ratschläge in Geld und Ware umgesetzt.


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Du meinst, Nadja besorgt's dir besser, als deine Freundin?
> (aber halt anders...)


Also Nadja hat ein neues Herrchen gefunden... weilt also nicht mehr in meinem Harem. 
Nur noch meine Uzzi (www.der-tick.de) und meine Lara. 

Ujnd was das besorgen angeht... Hmm... Ich wieder spreche dir einfach mal, die erklärung gibts nur persönlich.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte deine Bikes heißen immer Nadja...
Ist Lara jetzt ein Fahrrad, oder deine Fleisch-und-Blut-Freundin?


@Romarius:
Freut mich, dass du nach dem Chaos noch deinen Spaß hattest.
Bogie konnte gerade noch um den Unfall herum fahren...


----------



## Zelle (26. Januar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Romarius:
> Freut mich, dass du nach dem Chaos noch deinen Spaß hattest.
> Bogie konnte gerade noch um den Unfall herum fahren...



 Ja der Bogie ... es ist wirklich sinnvoll bei Treffen vor ihm da zu sein, hinter ihm ist oftmals nur noch Schutt und Asche und kein Durchkommen mehr.


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich dachte deine Bikes heißen immer Nadja...
> Ist Lara jetzt ein Fahrrad, oder deine Fleisch-und-Blut-Freundin?


Lara ist ein Bike... 
Wenn von Dani die rede ist, ist ien Menschliches Wesen gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (26. Januar 2009)

Du haste einen Menschen als Freundin?


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2009)

Drachen zu "effen" ist halt nicht jedermännleins Ding...


----------



## Zelle (26. Januar 2009)

Ja ok ... dann vielleicht eine Frau (wenn man an sowas glaubt). Aber einen Menschen?


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Januar 2009)

Tschuldigung, da ist mir doch eine falsche Formulierung raus gerutscht... Dani ist natürlich eine Frau aus Fleisch und Blut.
Natürlich kein Mensch.... wie konnte ich nur.


----------



## Zelle (26. Januar 2009)

Vielen dank, dass Du die wichtigen Dinge hervorgehoben hast: Dani Frau


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Vielen dank, dass Du die wichtigen Dinge hervorgehoben hast: Dani Frau


Ich weiß doch wie wichtig das für Einzeller ist.


----------



## kons82 (26. Januar 2009)

Jungs, danke an alle..,,,Samstag war super......das ergebnis bei mir ist ein bischen Muskelkater(weniger als erwartet), ein paar blaue flecken, neue kratzer am Fahrrad und bin glucklich und zufrieden..........meine Freundin auch.

wir können so eine beziehungsterapie anbieten....mäner gehen biken, frauen bleiben zu hause und danah sind alle glücklich und zufrieden


----------



## Auggiman (26. Januar 2009)

kons82 schrieb:


> wir können so eine beziehungsterapie anbieten....mäner gehen biken, frauen bleiben zu hause und danah sind alle glücklich und zufrieden



Noch besser,

wir packen alle Frauen an einen Tisch und wir sind den ganzen Tag ungestört. Denn diese Themen, die Frauen meistens besprechen, toppen jede Managersitzung und sind für Männer ohne Sinn und Verstand


----------



## Levty (26. Januar 2009)

kons82 schrieb:


> ein bischen Muskelkater, ein paar blaue flecken, neue kratzer am Fahrrad und bin glucklich und zufrieden..........meine Freundin auch.


Da hat sich deine Freundin aber gut ins Zeug gelegt...


----------



## iTom (26. Januar 2009)

kons82 schrieb:


> Jungs, danke an alle..,,,Samstag war super......das ergebnis bei mir ist ein bischen Muskelkater(weniger als erwartet), ein paar blaue flecken, neue kratzer am Fahrrad und bin glucklich und zufrieden..........meine Freundin auch.
> 
> wir können so eine beziehungsterapie anbieten....mäner gehen biken, frauen bleiben zu hause und danah sind alle glücklich und zufrieden



Woher weißt Du dass die Frauen zu hause bleiben? Wenn doch, sind sie dann wirklich alleine...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (26. Januar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du dass die Frauen zu hause bleiben? Wenn doch, sind sie dann wirklich alleine...?



Also bei mir vermute ich, dass sie nicht alleine ist. So blitzeblank wie die Bude nach der Tour immer geputzt ist ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich weiß, hast du mir schonmal erzählt.
> Und die können manchmal schlimmer sein, als die kleinen - kenn ich von mir


Ich bin ja in der Pfalz, da würden wir so Exemplare wie dich direkt rauswerfen - wozu gibts schließlich BaWü!?




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und wenn meine Freundin so weiter macht, sehen wir uns eventuell sogar bald wieder jedes WE.


Will sie auch mit Biken anfangen?  War nur ne rhetorische Frage...


----------



## Bumble (27. Januar 2009)

*Mit 3-4 Bier in der Rübe ist der Dünnpfiff hier direkt zu ertragen, hab mich köstlich amüsiert 

Iss noch ne Weile hin aber steht schon was für kommenden Sonntag fest ???
Da wäre ich dann auch mal wieder dabei. (Scheiss Erkältung und Scheiss Wochenendarbeit )

Samstag weiss ich noch nicht.*


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Januar 2009)

Ich war endlich wieder im Fittnessstudio... Mein rechter Arm macht kaum Probleme.... Dem heftigen Einsatz meiner Uzzi steht nix im Wege...


----------



## Levty (27. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin ja in der Pfalz, da würden wir so Exemplare wie dich direkt rauswerfen - wozu gibts schließlich BaWü!?
> [/COLOR]


Für ein *richtiges* Abi!


----------



## strandi (27. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Für ein *richtiges* Abi!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. Januar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


>



Das ist jetzt aber eine Steilvorlage. Typisches Bankerauto.  Wegen Mathe durchs Abi gerauscht und dann den armen Kunden Aktien und OS verkaufen


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Januar 2009)

schade nur, daß es bei der werbung nicht für ein 'richtiges' auto gelangt hat...


----------



## Zelle (27. Januar 2009)

Mit ABI hätte es vielleicht für ein richtiges gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (27. Januar 2009)

> Ich bin ja in der Pfalz, da würden wir so Exemplare wie dich direkt rauswerfen - wozu gibts schließlich BaWü!?



Du meintest doch sicher Württemberg??


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Januar 2009)

Du willst doch nicht diese Badenser beschützen wollen, oder? Himmel Hilf, diese Säckel gehen mir hier ganz schön auf dne Sack, Karlsruhe wär ja schön, wenn diese Badenser nicht wären...


----------



## Auggiman (27. Januar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht diese Badenser beschützen wollen, oder? Himmel Hilf, diese Säckel gehen mir hier ganz schön auf dne Sack, Karlsruhe wär ja schön, wenn diese Badenser nicht wären...



Die können doch nichts dafür  glaub ich jedenfalls als eingeheirateter Pfälzer


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Für ein *richtiges* Abi!


Du meinst das Zentral-Abi, wo jeder den selben Schei$$ macht? Ja, das ist selbstverständlich viel besser! 




pfalz schrieb:


> Du meintest doch sicher Württemberg??


Gibts da einen Unterschied?


----------



## Flugrost (27. Januar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht diese Badenser beschützen wollen, oder? Himmel Hilf, diese Säckel gehen mir hier ganz schön auf dne Sack, Karlsruhe wär ja schön, wenn diese Badenser nicht wären...


Neue Rechtschreibung?
Badens - Würrtembergs?
Hessens? Rheinlans Pfals?
... ?


----------



## Zelle (27. Januar 2009)

Könnte der Grund sein, warum er keinen Job in der Pfalz bekommen hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (27. Januar 2009)

He Alder, meinsch du kongred Rhein Lan Falz oda was?


----------



## Auggiman (27. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> He Alder, meinsch du kongred Rhein Lan Falz oda was?



Nein, er meint

Bart, erwürg de Kerlsch


----------



## Flugrost (27. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Könnte ein Grund sein, warum er keinen Job in der Pfalz bekommen hat ...


*zustimm*


el Zimbo schrieb:


> He Alder, meinsch du kongred Rhein Lan Falz oda was?



Nimmst Du neuerdings Unterschichtdrogen?


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Januar 2009)

Uffbasse Longer!
Oder willsch du misch produziere?
Ischwör isch mach disch blatt!!!


----------



## Auggiman (27. Januar 2009)

Welcome to Germany,... wo Sprache noch immer keine Bedeutung hat


----------



## Flugrost (27. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Uffbasse Longer!
> Oder willsch du misch produziere?
> Ischwör isch mach disch blatt!!!



Is das teuer, was Du da nimmst? Ich frage wegen Beschaffungskriminalität und so...

so blatt wie ich am WOE war, kannsch Du mich garnet mache


----------



## Levty (27. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du meinst das Zentral-Abi, wo jeder den selben Schei$$ macht? Ja, das ist selbstverständlich viel besser!


Zentralabi? Pff... früher war alles besser.
Aber was rege ich mich auf? Wieder nur ein sinnloser Streit mit einem plöten Beamten


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Is das teuer, was Du da nimmst? Ich frage wegen Beschaffungskriminalität und so...
> 
> so blatt wie ich am WOE war, kannsch Du mich garnet mache



Ich weiß, wie platt du warst, ich hatte den Scheiß zwei Wochen vor dir...
Ein Tipp: besser ne Woche länger daheim bleiben, meine Bronchien waren böse angegriffen.
Und jetzt bitte keine Schlüsse auf irgendwelche Räucherware, die hatte definitiv nix damit zu tun.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> ...früher war alles besser...



Jetzt fangen sogar die kleinen schon an, sich über die modernen Zeiten zu ärgern.
Dabei wissen die doch gar nicht, wie's früher war...






...zum Glück sind diese Zeiten vorbei - dann lieber Wirtschaftskrise, als sowas


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Januar 2009)

Badenser ist aber ein Schimpfwort, womit die Badener gemeint sind! Keine neue Rechtschreibung wie erwartet... 

Und ja, zwischen Baden und Würtemberg gibts große Unterschiede! Würtemberger sind zum Großteil Schwaben was erstmal alles Säckel sind, und Badener sind Gelbfüßler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (27. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> wie's früher war...


Damals bestenden Boygroups aus 3 Mädels und einem Kerl. War doch top.


----------



## eL (27. Januar 2009)

wer soll das denn sein? und wenn ja ...von welchem planet?

Ob schwob oder badenzer....einer nich besser als der andere! sag ma tick wie lang bist du denn schon hier das du das noch nicht gemerkt hast.


----------



## Houschter (27. Januar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> wer soll das denn sein? und wenn ja ...von welchem planet?
> 
> Ob schwob oder badenzer....einer nich besser als der andere! sag ma tick wie lang bist du denn schon hier das du das noch nicht gemerkt hast.



Das sind die Eltern der Jungs von TokioHotel


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Januar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> wer soll das denn sein? und wenn ja ...von welchem planet?
> 
> Ob schwob oder badenzer....einer nich besser als der andere! sag ma tick wie lang bist du denn schon hier das du das noch nicht gemerkt hast.


Ja du, alle in nen Sack und druf haue, triffst nei den Falsche... Is scho klar. Das du da scho zu viel jelernt hast is mir och klar... (Menno wieviel Diaklekte misch ich hier schon wieder?!)


----------



## iTom (27. Januar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> wer soll das denn sein? und wenn ja ...von welchem planet?
> 
> ...



Das sind der Baywatch-Pamela ihre Jungs, zumindest einer davon...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Zentralabi? Pff... früher war alles besser.
> Aber was rege ich mich auf? Wieder nur ein sinnloser Streit mit einem plöten Beamten


Noch bin ich kein Beamter, demnach auch noch nicht plöt 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...zum Glück sind diese Zeiten vorbei - dann lieber Wirtschaftskrise, als sowas


Sag nicht, du hast was gegen die turbogeilen Frisen der Jungs?!? Sowas würde dir auch sehr gut stehen!


----------



## iTom (27. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Noch bin ich kein Beamter, demnach auch noch nicht plöt
> 
> 
> Sag nicht, du hast was gegen die turbogeilen Frisen der Jungs?!? Sowas würde dir auch sehr gut stehen!


----------



## Levty (27. Januar 2009)

Zuerst dachte ich, die hätten sich Dreck ins gesicht geschmiert... 

Wobei... passt ja!


----------



## Zelle (27. Januar 2009)

Morgen früh weint Zimbo bestimmt ... wie gerne hätte er doch (so viele) Haare auf dem Kopf. Aber der Zug scheint abgefahren zu sein. 

PS: Bisher die beste Fotomanupulation 2009! ... mit schönen Details ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (27. Januar 2009)

Ähnlichkeiten gibt es...


----------



## Zelle (27. Januar 2009)

Stimmt ... wobei ich Zimbo noch nie mit Schleifchen gesehen habe ... *zum Glück!*


----------



## Levty (27. Januar 2009)

Hey Tom, hat dein Benutzerbild was mit "Muse" zu tun?


----------



## Flugrost (27. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Noch bin ich kein Beamter, demnach auch noch nicht plöt
> 
> 
> Sag nicht, du hast was gegen die turbogeilen Fressen der Jungs?!? Sowas würde dir auch sehr gut stehen!



Smu, you made my day! 

Eben noch wollte ich die beiden Pantoffeltierchen fragen, weshalb sie Badener und Schwaben bashen, dort aber ihre Brötchen verdienen ... zum Basher bashen komm ich nich mehr, `hab eben zu viel gelacht.


----------



## iTom (27. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Hey Tom, hat dein Benutzerbild was mit "Muse" zu tun?



Nee. Elektronik waere passender Ist ne IR-Aufnahme von mir. war nur ein Kameratest am Labor-Arbeitsplatz...


----------



## Levty (27. Januar 2009)

Ah, okay. Weil die Band hat ein Musikvideo, auch in IR aufgenommen, und das Bild erinnert mich total an die Sequenz...  Never mind...

Edit: Hier das Vid...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td-dBHSIzdA&feature=channel_page&fmt=18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (28. Januar 2009)

Welche amöbe hat sich denn in die pfalz verpisst um dort sein dönerbrot zu verdienen und meint er würde dadurch nicht mehr zum armseligsten völkerstamm der erde gehören!!??


----------



## Flugrost (28. Januar 2009)

Da glänzt mal wieder profundes Nichtwissen.


----------



## Auggiman (28. Januar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Welche amöbe hat sich denn in die pfalz verpisst um dort sein dönerbrot zu verdienen und meint er würde dadurch nicht mehr zum armseligsten völkerstamm der erde gehören!!??



Ich, denn hier bin ich glücklicher als im Osten und die Mädels sind auch besser und ich stolz darauf, ein Pfälzer zu sein.


----------



## Romarius (28. Januar 2009)

jemand hier der die wochenend-tour schon am freitag fahren würde? also 10/11/12 uhr treffen und bis dunkelheit oder bisschen länger fahren...


----------



## Auggiman (28. Januar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> jemand hier der die wochenend-tour schon am freitag fahren würde? also 10/11/12 uhr treffen und bis dunkelheit oder bisschen länger fahren...



Wird nichts bei mir, komme erst gegen 19 Uhr nach Hause.


----------



## dave (28. Januar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> jemand hier der die wochenend-tour schon am freitag fahren würde? also 10/11/12 uhr treffen und bis dunkelheit oder bisschen länger fahren...



Ich treffe mich vielleicht morgen Nachmittag mit einem Kumpel in Maikammer. Wird sich aber erst morgen Abend klären ...


----------



## Zelle (28. Januar 2009)

Und ich bin am Freitag da ...


----------



## Flugrost (28. Januar 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Ich treffe mich vielleicht morgen Nachmittag mit einem Kumpel in Maikammer. Wird sich aber erst morgen Abend klären ...



Stellt ihr dann am Abend fest, ob ihr euch mittags getroffen habt?


----------



## kneesliding (28. Januar 2009)

Der war gut....

LMAO


----------



## dave (28. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Stellt ihr dann am Abend fest, ob ihr euch mittags getroffen habt?



Ups! 
Aber wie stellt man sonst fest, ob man nicht einem Doppelgänger aufgesessen ist?

Meinte natürlich, dass wir morgen Abend telefonieren, ob wir uns übermorgen (bzw. am Freitag) treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (28. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Morgen früh weint Zimbo bestimmt ... wie gerne hätte er doch (so viele) Haare auf dem Kopf. Aber der Zug scheint abgefahren zu sein.
> 
> PS: Bisher die beste Fotomanupulation 2009! ... mit schönen Details ...




hehe ich glaub der Zimbo hat euch auf der Ignor-Liste


----------



## Zelle (28. Januar 2009)

Oder er ist auf der Suche nach Haarwuchsmitteln ... 

Zimbo?


... da fällt mir gerade ein. Er hat am Sonntag schon damit "gedroht" sich ein anderes Forum und andere Mitfahrer zu suchen.


----------



## kneesliding (28. Januar 2009)

Genau,

der "Anti Zelle der sowieso nicht existiert" forum


----------



## kneesliding (28. Januar 2009)

By the way,

es ist bald "Le Weekend"


----------



## Bogie (28. Januar 2009)

Nein, er wollte glaub ich ins Wendy-Forum abwandern............


----------



## kneesliding (28. Januar 2009)

Wie in Wendy Forum abwandern...
Der ist schon Moderator !!!!


----------



## THBiker (28. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Oder er ist auf der Suche nach Haarwuchsmitteln ...



 Hab mich grad voll dabei verschluckt vor lachen 


@kneesliding
Juppp............ole le bleu ...wir kommen....(Naja war ja eh alles mal deutsch)


----------



## THBiker (28. Januar 2009)

WENDY-FORUM


oder docheher hier


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Januar 2009)

Macht ihr nur eure billigen Witzchen, werdet schon sehen was ihr davon habt...
Da werden wehrlose Bilder in Abwesenheit des Motivs misshandelt, das merk ich mir! 

Zum Thema Haare:
Ich hatte mal welche - und ja, sie waren lang bis zu den Nippeln.
Leider hat sich die Genetik weniger auf die Oberfläche und mehr auf den Inhalt des Kopfes konzentriert.
Aber ein schönes Gesicht kann nicht zu lang sein 

@Kneerutscher:
*L*(eck) *M*(ich) *A*(m) *O*(asch)???
Bitte klär mich auf, was das heißen soll...

PS:
War heute bisher beruflich "verhindert", daher die verspätete Reaktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auggiman (28. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Zum Thema Haare:
> Ich hatte mal welche - und ja, sie waren lang bis zu den Nippeln.
> Leider hat sich die Genetik weniger auf die Oberfläche und mehr auf den Inhalt des Kopfes konzentriert.
> Aber ein schönes Gesicht kann nicht zu lang sein




Man kann im Leben nur eines haben: Haare, Intelligenz oder Schönheit...

Ich bin weder schön noch habe ich Haare


----------



## kneesliding (28. Januar 2009)

So Herr Zimbo.

*LMAO = Laughing My Arse OFF *

ähnlich wie 

*ROFL = Rollin on the floor laughing*

Dr. Pete


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Januar 2009)

Ich will mal ein wenig auf die Wochenendplanung zugehen... Was steht Samstag und was Sonntag an?
Oder darf ich was vorschlagen?


----------



## kneesliding (28. Januar 2009)

Aber Zimbo,

wenigstens ist beim muschi essen was hängen gebleiben


----------



## kneesliding (28. Januar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich will mal ein wenig auf die Wochenendplanung zugehen... Was steht Samstag und was Sonntag an?
> Oder darf ich was vorschlagen?



Snowboarden 

Yeah


----------



## THBiker (28. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Snowboarden
> 
> Yeah



        



so schaut´s aus....und das bei bestem Wetter 


Oh Zimbo ist auch wieder zurück....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (28. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Aber Zimbo,
> 
> wenigstens ist beim muschi essen was hängen gebleiben



...jaja - in der Regel hatten die Wikinger rote Bärte 


Also konkrete Pläne für's WE hab ich noch nicht, aber hier die Eckdaten:
Am liebsten weniger schnelle Abfahrten ('s iss immer noch kalt)
und den dritten Berg als Option, mit der Möglichkeit nach dem zweiten abzubrechen.
(Kondi muss nach Winterschlappheit und Seuchenausbruch erst wieder aufgebaut werden)


----------



## kneesliding (28. Januar 2009)

No Risk, No Fun



.


----------



## Bogie (28. Januar 2009)

...hat er gerufen und sich bitterbös auf die Schnauze gelegt..........


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Januar 2009)

Man hätte auch schreiben können:

...waren seine letzten Worte...

Aber natürlich wollen wir (vielleicht nicht alle) dass Pete gesund zurück kommt...
Viel Spaß *im* Schee! 


Ich hab jetzt FEIERABEND!!!


----------



## kneesliding (28. Januar 2009)

*Yeehaaaa*


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Januar 2009)

Auggiman schrieb:


> Man kann im Leben nur eines haben: Haare, Intelligenz oder Schönheit...


Shit! Ich hab Haare, sollte ich jetzt besser mein Studium abbrechen und ne Tüte über den Kopf ziehen? 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt FEIERABEND!!!


Na dan mal viel Spaß dabei - ich darf jetzt noch "bissl" Mathe machen  Und nimm die Spässken hier nicht zu ernst! Ich will nicht gleich bei der nächsten Tour mit dir schon wieder mit gebrochenen Knochen heim kommen...


----------



## Zelle (28. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal welche (...) Leider hat sich die Genetik weniger auf die Oberfläche und mehr auf den Inhalt des Kopfes konzentriert



 ... also nur Haare im Kopf?


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> ... also nur Haare im Kopf?


Hast du schon mal in Zimbos Nase geguckt? Ein wahrer Dschungel... 
Noch 24....


----------



## THBiker (28. Januar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal in Zimbos Nase geguckt? Ein wahrer Dschungel...
> Noch 24....



wo du überall hinguckstkennst du die anderen Stellen beim Zimbo auch so gut


----------



## der-tick.de (28. Januar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> wo du überall hinguckstkennst du die anderen Stellen beim Zimbo auch so gut



Natürlich! 

22 noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (28. Januar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Natürlich!
> 
> 22 noch...



Stimmt nicht!


----------



## THBiker (28. Januar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Natürlich!
> 
> 22 noch...



Bist du ein Arsch-schääää-oooo-loge 

21


----------



## THBiker (28. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> *Yeehaaaa*










oder bist du das Pete


----------



## Flugrost (28. Januar 2009)

400/19!

Edith-mein 500er hier...


----------



## THBiker (28. Januar 2009)

Los das schaffen wir heute noch


----------



## Flugrost (28. Januar 2009)

Jepp


----------



## THBiker (28. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Jepp



sind wir allein??

wer hat das gewußt???
Zimbo´s Nebenjob


----------



## Auggiman (28. Januar 2009)

Kann nicht sein, der hat Haare


----------



## Flugrost (28. Januar 2009)

Edith:





			
				Auggiman schrieb:
			
		

> Flugrost, lass mich raten...
> 
> No Comment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auggiman (28. Januar 2009)

Flugrost, lass mich raten...

No Comment


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Januar 2009)

die spannung steigt.....

*schnarch*  bin müde, müsst ohne mich den taussi feiern....

aber hier noch n kleines vid:







gute nacht!


----------



## Romarius (28. Januar 2009)

noch 11


----------



## iTom (28. Januar 2009)

zur schnapszahl sinds aber noch 9


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Januar 2009)

Also diese sinnlose Posterei nur des Counts willen find ich ja total doof 

noch 9


----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2009)

8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Januar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> zur schnapszahl sinds aber noch 9



Setzen.


----------



## Zelle (29. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also diese sinnlose Posterei nur des Counts willen find ich ja total doof
> 
> noch 9



Das Stimmt, dadurch wird der Fred nur unübersichtlich ...


----------



## Zelle (29. Januar 2009)

Man sollte es mit dem Haarwuchsmittel auch nicht übertreiben ...


----------



## Zelle (29. Januar 2009)

Nun denn ... viel Spaß beim Feiern der 1.000 ... schade dass ich nicht dabei sein kann.


----------



## THBiker (29. Januar 2009)

Das war wohl nix.....wenn´s drauf an kommt, fällt niemandem was dummes zum posten ein


----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2009)

Nur noch 2!


----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2009)

Ach egal, ich hol mir die 10k!


----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2009)

Entschuldigung, aber du kannst nur alle 30 Sekunden einen Beitrag erstellen. Du musst noch 1 Sekunden warten, bevor du einen neuen Beitrag erstellen kannst


----------



## Flugrost (29. Januar 2009)

Glückwunsch Fred!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Januar 2009)

Lieber Fred, ich wünsche dir alles Gute, Gesundheit und ein langes Leben! Auf die nächsten 10000!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (29. Januar 2009)

Na toll!

Und ich dachte, wir könnten das heute gemeinsam feiern...
Da wart ihr leider zu ungeduldig


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Januar 2009)

Die jungen Schnellschießer halt


----------



## THBiker (29. Januar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na toll!
> 
> Und ich dachte, wir könnten das heute gemeinsam feiern...
> Da wart ihr leider zu ungeduldig



was kommst du auch so spät


----------



## UHU69 (29. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die jungen Schnellschießer halt



Ejaculatio praecox 
Ausgiebiges Fahrrad fahren, bergauf mit blutkreislaufstrangulierendem Sattel hilft dagegen


----------



## Deleted 48198 (29. Januar 2009)

Respekt an alle AWP`ler die mit hochgeistigen Spams und  den Fred gefüllt haben. 
Es kann nur EINEN geben


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Januar 2009)

Hast du gestern "Highlander" geschaut?
Hättest nicht gedacht, dass dein Fred hier alle regionalen Rekorde bricht, was?


----------



## Romarius (29. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber du kannst nur alle 30 Sekunden einen Beitrag erstellen. Du musst noch 1 Sekunden warten, bevor du einen neuen Beitrag erstellen kannst


ein würdiger 10k post!


----------



## kneesliding (29. Januar 2009)

Yippee, der tag ist geretet, der Lang lebe der Forum !!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Januar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Yippee, der *T*ag ist geret*t*et, der *l*ang lebe d*as* Forum !!!




...wenn ich mich schon mit Englisch rumärgern muss, kannst du wenigstens auch bissl Deutsch lernen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Auggiman (29. Januar 2009)

Deitsch, woas is des?


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Januar 2009)

So lang all, mit dänne du fazehlscht, verschdehn, was du domit saache willsch, kann da des grad schaissegal sai


----------



## Houschter (29. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...wenn ich mich schon mit Englisch rumärgern muss, kannst du wenigstens auch bissl Deutsch lernen ;-)



Jetzt hättest aber auch den ganzen Satz korrigieren können!


----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die jungen Schnellschießer halt


Zeit ist Geld.


----------



## iTom (29. Januar 2009)

Die 10k haben wohl das IBC-Forum in die Knie gezwungen


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber du kannst nur alle 30 Sekunden einen Beitrag erstellen. Du musst noch 1 Sekunden warten, bevor du einen neuen Beitrag erstellen kannst



 das ist ja wohl der unrühmlichste 10.000- jubiläumsbeitrag, den man erstellen kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> das ist ja wohl der unrühmlichste 10.000- jubiläumsbeitrag, den man erstellen kann....


Tja, schauste mal wie gut ich bin 
Zumal ich jetzt Physik größtenteils verstehe


----------



## Flugrost (29. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Tja, schauste mal wie gut ich bin
> Zumal ich jetzt Physik größtenteils verstehe



Definiere "Physik".


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Januar 2009)

houschter schrieb:


> Jetzt hättest aber auch den ganzen Satz korrigieren können!


.............*|*
.............*V*


levty schrieb:


> Zeit ist Geld.








Edit: Forum scheint noch nicht ganz fit zu sein, hier drehts ja fröhlich Groß- und Kleinschreibung rum 

Edith: Jetzt gehts...


----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Definiere "Physik".


Jetzt bin ich überfragt... 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> hier drehts ja fröhlich Groß- und Kleinschreibung rum


Naund? Hab ich im Abi auch dauerhaft gemacht


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Naund? Hab ich im Abi auch dauerhaft gemacht


Gabs dafür extra Kreativitäts-Punkte? Würde mich bei BaWü ja nicht wundern...


----------



## Levty (29. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gabs dafür extra Kreativitäts-Punkte? Würde mich bei BaWü ja nicht wundern...


Ja, die hab ich dann eingelöst:





(Und ich bin schon mal mit deinem Auto gefahren, man dass die Mühle noch fährt  )


----------



## guru39 (29. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Definiere "Physik".



Physik ..... ist das wo das Gedöhns von oben nach unten fällt


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Januar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Und ich bin schon mal mit _deinem_ Auto gefahren, man dass die Mühle noch fährt


*Falsch!* Du bist schon mal mit dem Auto meiner Freundin gefahren. So Spielzeuge wie *mein* Auto sind nix für Teenies wie dich, damit könntest du dich verletzen 




guru39 schrieb:


> Physik ..... ist das wo das Gedöhns von oben nach unten fällt


...und wenns dabei deinen Kopp trifft, darfst du dich wie der ehrenwerte Herr Njutn fühlen


----------



## Flugrost (29. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Physik ..... ist das wo das Gedöhns von oben nach unten fällt



Da fällt sogar Zeugs von recht nach links...


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Januar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Da fällt sogar Zeugs von recht nach links...


Fallen? Von rechts nach links? Nicht in dieser Dimension!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (29. Januar 2009)

Manchmal auch in dieser ...


----------



## Levty (30. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> *Falsch!* Du bist schon mal mit dem Auto meiner Freundin gefahren. So Spielzeuge wie *mein* Auto sind nix für Teenies wie dich, damit könntest du dich verletzen


, ein guter Start in den Morgen .

Dann halt das Auto deiner Freundin, du als angehender Leerer kannst dir doch eh kein eigenes Auto leisten 

So, jetzt heißt es hoffen, dass die Bahn nicht bis nach München streikt


----------



## Romarius (30. Januar 2009)

vielleicht gehts euch ja auch manchmal so...


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. Januar 2009)

absolut durch der Typ...


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Januar 2009)

Mach ich jeden Samstag bei Mc's!


----------



## kneesliding (30. Januar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Mach ich jeden Samstag bei Mc's!



Why do I not find that difficult to beleive...


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Januar 2009)

Du bist doch erst einmal mit mir Biken gewesen... tzzzz... Aber Sonntag... Oh... Meine Uzzi und ich freuen uns ja schon so. 

Kommst du dann auch Pete?


----------



## kneesliding (30. Januar 2009)

Weiss ich noch nicht.

Evebtuell, mal scahuen.

Pete


----------



## Zelle (30. Januar 2009)

Wer schreibt denn mal ein "best of AWP"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (30. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wer schreibt denn mal ein "best of AWP"?


Die ersten 10 Zitate sind dann wohl "Schnauze Lev!"!


----------



## iTom (30. Januar 2009)

-Wo ist Gimmeldingen?
-Was ist um 10Uhr?
-Was ist überhaupt Gimmeldingen?


----------



## Flugrost (30. Januar 2009)

Wann gehts los?


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Januar 2009)

Wo ist Gimmeldingen?


----------



## LDVelo (30. Januar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wo ist Gimmeldingen?



Ich hatte das schonmal gepostet weil jemand fragte, aber ich finde den Eintrag ums Verrecken  nicht mehr Also hier nochmal:


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Januar 2009)

(is zwar schon 5 seiten her, aber:    )



Flugrost schrieb:


> 400/19!
> 
> Edith-mein 500er hier...


tolle leistung für ein 56k- modem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (30. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wer schreibt denn mal ein "best of AWP"?



glaubst du wirklich, das es jemanden gibt, der freiwillig nochmal 10k quatsch- beiträge durchliest? ok, der fred hat ja gut angefangen mit klabausterbeeren und der dazugehörigen fräse, ansonsten meine top- liste:

1. schnautze , lev!
2. schnautze, leff!
3. schnautze, kläff
4. schnauze, lev!
5. Lev: "das heisst schnauTze!"
6. gimmeldingen
7. wo ist gimmeldingen?
8. 10h??? sooooo früh?


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Januar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Ich hatte das schonmal gepostet weil jemand fragte, aber ich finde den Eintrag ums Verrecken  nicht mehr Also hier nochmal:



LOL
wo ist denn nun gimmeldingen? nen stadtplan brauch ich nich!


----------



## LDVelo (30. Januar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> LOL
> wo ist denn nun gimmeldingen? nen stadtplan brauch ich nich!



 Kapier den Kommentar nich, bin ich wohl zu blöd für


----------



## Flugrost (30. Januar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Kapier den Kommentar nich, bin ich wohl zu blöd für



Nicht zu plöd, Du hast dir zuviel Mühe gegeben.

@Dr Müller - soll ich dir 56k schicken? Ganz oder geshreddert?


----------



## Zelle (31. Januar 2009)

Gimmel ... waaaas? Kann das mal jemand Buchsta*bier*en ... BIER?


----------



## Levty (31. Januar 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> top- liste:
> 
> 1. schnautze , lev!
> 2. schnautze, leff!
> ...


So und nicht anders!


----------



## iTom (31. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Gimmel ... waaaas? Kann das mal jemand Buchsta*bier*en ... BIER?



Gimmelkammer, Mann...


----------



## Quente (31. Januar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Gimmel ... waaaas? Kann das mal jemand Buchsta*bier*en ... BIER?


 

Das P viel der Zensur zum Opfer und wurde durch ein G ersetzt.
In Wachenheim gibt es jetzt auch das Goppental.


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Kapier den Kommentar nich, bin ich wohl zu blöd für


Die Leute hier sind alle mit einer ganz bösen Krankheit infiziert... habe mal gehört, die soll in Fachkreisen Ironie genannt werden. Also sei vorsichtig hier, nicht dass du dich noch ansteckst


----------



## LDVelo (31. Januar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Leute hier sind alle mit einer ganz bösen Krankheit infiziert... habe mal gehört, die soll in Fachkreisen Ironie genannt werden. Also sei vorsichtig hier, nicht dass du dich noch ansteckst



Werd mich hüten, aber ich glaub das wird schwer bei so vielen Ansteckungsgefahren die hier immer lauern

Aber es gibt hier doch auch noch eine Krankheit die noch weiter verbreitet ist als die Ironie oder? Ich habe irgendwas von einer Infektion mit einem Virus gehört, wo man plötzlich unkontrolliert zu spammen beginnt...

Ich glaube ich bemerke bei mir die ersten Symptome, gibt es Heilungschancen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (31. Januar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> ...Infektion mit einem Virus gehört, wo man plötzlich unkontrolliert zu spammen beginnt...
> 
> Ich glaube ich bemerke bei mir die ersten Symptome, gibt es Heilungschancen?



Klar, lies in Zelles Trilogie, Band acht (Paaranhals für Forumsfrischlinge) Kapitel einundzwanzig.

Habe gerne geholfen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> gibt es Heilungschancen?


----------



## Romarius (31. Januar 2009)

neulich im Wald...


----------



## Levty (31. Januar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


>


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2009)

Habe vorhin noch ne schnelle Föhrlenberg-Runde gedreht


----------



## dave (1. Februar 2009)

Ach, da hab' ich auch noch eines ...





@Lev:
Wenn Du wieder in der Pfalz auschlägst, weiß ich schon wo ich Dich hinschleppen werde!


----------



## Levty (1. Februar 2009)

dave schrieb:


> @Lev:
> Wenn Du wieder in der Pfalz auschlägst, weiß ich schon wo ich Dich hinschleppen werde!


Yeah! Muss mich aber wieder erstmal "Warmfahren"  Seit 3 Wochen oder mehr nicht mehr auf dem Rad gehockt... Entzugserscheinungen: Kribbeln und Zittern in den Armen sowie Beinen 

So, jetzt aber wieder nach Mannheim, weiterlernenlernen


----------



## dave (1. Februar 2009)

Also, bis wir zum Einstieg hochgefahren sind, solltest Du auch warmgefahren sein.


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


>



Wo sind denn die Sachen? Bitte mal per PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (2. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube es könnte einigen Leuten nicht so recht sein, wenn Bilder von dieser Strecke gepostet werden...


----------



## dave (2. Februar 2009)

Welche Strecke? Die Treppe liegt auf einem allseits beliebten Trail, der Kicker neben einem ansonsten recht unspektakulärem Forstweg und die Stufe wiederum auf einem anderen Pfad.

Ne, ich weiß was Du meinst.  Dachte halt nicht, dass es schlimm sei so ganz ohne jegliche Beschreibung. Damit kann schließlich niemand was anfangen außer den Leuten die ohnehin wissen wo die Aufnahmen entstanden (das sind schon einige AWPler). Aber es weckt natürlich das Interesse der anderen.

Kann Deine Bedenken also schon irgendwo verstehen und da ich mir keinen abbreche das eine Foto wieder zu entfernen, ist es jetzt auch erstmal weg.
Ich möchte es mir mit den Jungs ja auch nicht verderben und frag sie einfach mal dazu. Vielleicht gibt's dann später doch noch Fotos ...

@Romarius:
Kannst Dir ja noch überlegen, was Du mit Deinen Fotos machst.


----------



## dave (2. Februar 2009)

Romarius, kannst die Fotos drin lassen. Hab' prompt Rückmeldung bekommen: Pics ohne Wegbeschreibung sind ok.


----------



## fitze (2. Februar 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Ne, ich weiß was Du meinst.




Danke, das spart mir weitere Erklärung  Is schon klar, ohne Wegbeschreibung isses ja ok, aber man sollte da immer etwas vorsichtig sein.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## dave (2. Februar 2009)

Jo, keine Sorge. Da haben wir hier ein gemeinsames Verständnis. 
Was mir aber viel mehr Sorge bereitet ist das völlige Fehlen der täglichen SPAM-Ration! Wenn das so weitergeht wird es diesmal ziemlich einfach den nächsten Samstags-Treffpunkt rauszufiltern.


----------



## kneesliding (3. Februar 2009)

Stimmt,

man muss die "Privaten" strecken neimand sagen oder zeigen, sonst kommen 2000000000 MTB'ler vorbei...

was für ein blödsinn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (3. Februar 2009)

wer bist du denn?


----------



## kneesliding (3. Februar 2009)

I am the lord of hell fire,

and I say Burn.......


----------



## Zelle (3. Februar 2009)

und dann?


----------



## THBiker (3. Februar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> I am the lord of hell fire,
> 
> and I say Burn.......



 wirklich


----------



## kneesliding (3. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> und dann?



Und dann holt man den Feuerlöscher und dann...
its better to burn out than to fade away oder so....


----------



## kneesliding (3. Februar 2009)

Heute gibts frischen....

[YT="Spam"]http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=g8huXkSaL7o[/YT]


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Februar 2009)

Wenn alle ihre Trails posten würden, dann würde es auch keine "HotSpotBildung" geben... meine Meinung. Aber da du nie alle dazu bringst, ihre Trails zu Posten, wirds nix.


----------



## Optimizer (3. Februar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wenn alle ihre Trails posten würden, dann würde es auch keine "HotSpotBildung" geben... meine Meinung. Aber da du nie alle dazu bringst, ihre Trails zu Posten, wirds nix.



Danke! Du sprichst mir aus der Seele....


----------



## kneesliding (3. Februar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wenn alle ihre Trails posten würden, dann würde es auch keine "HotSpotBildung" geben... meine Meinung. Aber da du nie alle dazu bringst, ihre Trails zu Posten, wirds nix.



Kann man mir das übersetzen ????????

Danke


----------



## Zelle (3. Februar 2009)

Sollen die deutschen Wörter englisch oder die englischen deutsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (3. Februar 2009)

Zelle,

thats what I like about you, nothing


----------



## Zelle (3. Februar 2009)

Das freut mich!


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Februar 2009)

@ Rutscheknie: Mrs. Tick is of the opinion, that there would be no secret gathering at "hot spots", if we all provided our trails publicly.


----------



## kneesliding (3. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Rutscheknie: Mrs. Tick is of the opinion, that there would be no secret gathering at "hot spots", if we all provided our trails publicly.



I hope you're not learning to be an English teacher !!!

But thanks for the translation 
Seems he shares my "opinion" too.....


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Februar 2009)

Vor allem im PW ist das ja absolut unnötig... da gibts ja an jeder Ecke einen geilen Trail. 
Da ist eher noch zu empfehlen relativ wenig bewanderte trails zu posten, um das Konfliktpotential mit Wanderern zu verringern. 

In Baden würde ich allerdings immer eine Axt mitnehmen um das Konfliktpotential zu verringern.


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Rutscheknie: Mrs. Tick is of the opinion, that there would be no secret gathering at "hot spots", if we all provided our trails publicly.


Fast so schön wie die Google Übersetzung.


----------



## Zelle (3. Februar 2009)

Oft ist es so, dass durch Übersetzungen viel verloren geht, da das Ursrüngliche gar nicht mehr durchkommen kann ... wenn man Tick übersetzt, und dabei Oxford-Englisch rauskommt, dann ist es eine schlechte Übersetzung. Besonders nach so einem "Satz".


----------



## Romarius (3. Februar 2009)

meine Meinung: grobe Angaben, so dass man mit Karte und 5min Zeit sich noch selbst arbeit machen muss, geht immerin Ordnung. Sobald man aber nurnoch am PC ne Karte ausdrucken muss oder seinem dummen GPS hinterherfahren, wird die Trottel-Quote einfach zu hoch. Sehe das wie schon erwähnt jahrelang im Winter-Freeriden.


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> meine Meinung: grobe Angaben, so dass man mit Karte und 5min Zeit sich noch selbst arbeit machen muss, geht immerin Ordnung. Sobald man aber nurnoch am PC ne Karte ausdrucken muss oder seinem dummen GPS hinterherfahren, wird die Trottel-Quote einfach zu hoch. Sehe das wie schon erwähnt jahrelang im Winter-Freeriden.


Da hätte ich jetzt doch gerne noch mal mehr Details...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (3. Februar 2009)

ne, das geht nicht. sonst kommen sie alle hierher!


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> wird die Trottel-Quote einfach zu hoch. Sehe das wie schon erwähnt jahrelang im Winter-Freeriden.


Ich kann das vom Autfahren bestättigen.
Letztens am HDer Schloss mit paar Kumpels gewesen, laufen wir auf den Haupteinang zu, hält ein Auto neben uns. Drin zwei Mädels, zwischen ihnen ein Navi. Die eine Fragt: "Wo gehts denn hier zum Schlosswolfsbrunnweg?"

Ich mein, wenn man schon ein Navi hat, fragt man ja nicht nach dem Weg, oder? Vor allem nicht, wenn man auf DEM weg schon steht und sich mit anderen Leuten unterhält.



Romarius schrieb:


> die Trottel-Quente


Das wäre mir aber zu persönlich


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich kann das vom Autfahren bestättigen.
> Letztens am HDer Schloss mit paar Kumpels gewesen, laufen wir auf den Haupteinang zu, hält ein Auto neben uns. Drin zwei Mädels, zwischen ihnen ein Navi. Die eine Fragt: "Wo gehts denn hier zum Schlosswolfsbrunnweg?"
> ...
> Das wäre mir aber zu persönlich



Vielleicht war es auch nur ne Anmache und sie als solche nicht erkannt


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich kann das vom Autfahren bestättigen.
> Letztens am HDer Schloss mit paar Kumpels gewesen, laufen wir auf den Haupteinang zu, hält ein Auto neben uns. Drin zwei Mädels, zwischen ihnen ein Navi. Die eine Fragt: "Wo gehts denn hier zum Schlosswolfsbrunnweg?"
> 
> Ich mein, wenn man schon ein Navi hat, fragt man ja nicht nach dem Weg, oder? Vor allem nicht, wenn man auf DEM weg schon steht und sich mit anderen Leuten unterhält.


Findet dich mal eine Frau interessant und ergreift die initiative und baggert dich an, erkennst du es auch nicht. Du bist schon zu bedauern... 
@Romarius: Du sollst mir keinen Weg erklären, sondern warum das veröffentlichen die Trottel-Quote erhöht.

Ups ITom war schneller...


----------



## Romarius (3. Februar 2009)

weil der gemeine Trottel, und GPS/Navi-Nutzer (der Seitenhieb sei erlaubt) ein faules Tier ist. Alles was Anstrengung und Hirn in seiner Freizeit bedeutet, meidet er möglichst. Am besten, was buchen, rein, konsumieren und wieder raus. ohne rücksicht auf andere (natur, menschen, anwohner etc). hauptsache in der kurzen freizeit wird möglichst viel abenteuer konsumiert. muss er sich dagegen in der knappen zeit noch mit karten und ähnlichem herumschlagen verliert er schon bei der planung die lust. und fährt gar nicht erst hin, sondern schaut weiterhin samstags mittags die buli, weil er sich mit seiner fernbedienung ja schon auskennt und bleibt sonntags beim sonntagsbraten. das kann man sicher auch theoretischer mit psychologischen fachbegriffen erläutern, hab ich aber keine lust zu. vielleicht hat das ja sogar schon wer untersucht.

beim skifahren ists das spurenfolgen oder den bergführer buchen. man könnte sich das alles selbst mit einer topokarte erschließen, sogarbücher gibts schon zu vielen gebieten. oder ein bisschen 1-2h vor abreise im netz nach infos suchen etc. klar, das machen schon leute. aber die wissen sich zu benehmen, weil sie sich damit schon auseinadergesetzt haben. ich hab zumindest noch niemand am berg gesehen der ne topokarte inner hand hatte und mitblockiertem hinterreifen fährt oder seinen müll in die landschaft schmeisst.


----------



## Optimizer (3. Februar 2009)

ich glaube, in dem Zusammenhang mit geposteten GPS-Touren wird dieses Forum total überschätzt... das hier ist nicht die Welt. Wenn hier eine Tour als GPS-Track reingestellt wird, wieviele laden den sich runter auf ihr GPS und fahren gleich am nächsten Woe die Tour ab!?!?!
Mal ganz ehrlich, ich schätze, dass die Anzahl aller MTB'ler die regelmäßig in der Pfalz (oder am Haardtrand) fahren oder von ein bissel weiter weg ein Bike-Woe hier machen und dieses Forum hier lesen maximal im einstelligen Prozentbereich aller MTB-Nutzer dieser Region sind... 
Jetzt lass mal nur jeden dritten oder vierten davon ein GPS haben (was wahrscheilich schon zu viel angenommen ist)...
Ich denke also die Anzahl derer, die hier einen geposteten GPS-Track runterlädt und nachfährt ist verschwindet gering und vernachlässigbar, genauso wie die ganzen Bedenken um dieses Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (3. Februar 2009)

und wo ist jetzt das problem, daß irgendjemand einen trail nachfährt? die bedenken klingen für mich so, als ob nur heerscharen an leuten darauf warten, daß ein gps-track eingestellt wird und auf einmal hundertschaften von reisebussen voller gieriger mtb-ler angekarrt werden, die rucksäcke voller müll mitbringen, um sie im wald auszukippen, wanderer blöde von der seite blöde anzumachen und extra spikes an ihren reifen montieren, um ständig mit blockierenden rädern den waldboden umzupflügen. sobald sie wieder zu hause sind, durchsuchen sie wieder das weltweite netz, um weitere wälder aufzutun, die noch nicht verwüstet sind...


----------



## Speedbullit (3. Februar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Stimmt,
> 
> man muss die "Privaten" strecken neimand sagen oder zeigen, sonst kommen 2000000000 MTB'ler vorbei...
> 
> was für ein blödsinn....



so spricht nur jemand der noch nie eine strecke gebaut bzw angelegt hat. 

wenn du selbst mal stundenlang im wald stehen würdest und die arbeit zu schätzen wüßtest, wäre dir sicher auch daran gelegen, dass nicht irgendwelche horden den trail bevölkern, sich über schöne strecken freuen alles verballern und dann sang und klanglos im sonnenuntergang verschwinden.


----------



## Flugrost (3. Februar 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> und wo ist jetzt das problem, daß irgendjemand einen trail nachfährt? die bedenken klingen für mich so, als ob nur heerscharen an leuten darauf warten, daß ein gps-track eingestellt wird und auf einmal hundertschaften von reisebussen voller gieriger mtb-ler angekarrt werden, die rucksäcke voller müll mitbringen, um sie im wald auszukippen, wanderer blöde von der seite blöde anzumachen und extra spikes an ihren reifen montieren, um ständig mit blockierenden rädern den waldboden umzupflügen. sobald sie wieder zu hause sind, durchsuchen sie wieder das weltweite netz, um weitere wälder aufzutun, die noch nicht verwüstet sind...





			
				Romarius schrieb:
			
		

> man könnte sich das alles selbst mit einer topokarte erschließen, sogarbücher gibts schon zu vielen gebieten. oder ein bisschen 1-2h vor abreise im netz nach infos suchen etc. klar, das machen schon leute. aber die wissen sich zu benehmen, weil sie sich damit schon auseinadergesetzt haben. ich hab zumindest noch niemand am berg gesehen der ne topokarte inner hand hatte und mitblockiertem hinterreifen fährt oder seinen müll in die landschaft schmeisst.




Anderes Bsp. um den F-Weg wird solch ein Geschiss gemacht. Bloß nicht die Topo posten (obwohl auf der Homepage zu sehen). Ganz sensibles Thema und, und, und.
Da wundere ich mich schon sehr über den zwanglosen Umgang mit GPS Daten. Die Touren finden alle auf Trails statt (2mRegel). Wenn hier irgendwer Rabatz macht und einem Tourposter rechtlich an den Karren fahren will, hat er alle Chancen. Es ist def. sehr schwierig von Hochspeyer nach Lambrecht in 4h zu wandern.


----------



## eL (3. Februar 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> so spricht nur jemand der noch nie eine strecke gebaut bzw angelegt hat.
> 
> wenn du selbst mal stundenlang im wald stehen würdest und die arbeit zu schätzen wüßtest, wäre dir sicher auch daran gelegen, dass nicht irgendwelche horden den trail bevölkern, sich über schöne strecken freuen alles verballern und dann sang und klanglos im sonnenuntergang verschwinden.



klingt nach einem headgefond


----------



## Tobsn (3. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ....Wenn hier irgendwer Rabatz macht und einem Tourposter rechtlich an den Karren fahren will, hat er alle Chancen. ..



Jetzt such mir bitte noch die Strafe dafür raus.
Dürfte ne Ordnungswidrigkeit sein.
Höchststrafe zwei Berge mit Zelle. 
Gilt ein Track als Beweismittel, ist ja ne frei änderbare *.xml Datei. 


@Speedbulit: Keine Angst. Ich hab zwar Eure Strecken als Track, aber Hotspots, Touren von Dritten und gebaute Strecken werd ich nie posten.

@Tick:


----------



## Romarius (3. Februar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, ich schätze, dass die Anzahl aller MTB'ler die regelmäßig in der Pfalz (oder am Haardtrand) fahren oder von ein bissel weiter weg ein Bike-Woe hier machen und dieses Forum hier lesen maximal im einstelligen Prozentbereich aller MTB-Nutzer dieser Region sind...
> Jetzt lass mal nur jeden dritten oder vierten davon ein GPS haben (was wahrscheilich schon zu viel angenommen ist)...
> Ich denke also die Anzahl derer, die hier einen geposteten GPS-Track runterlädt und nachfährt ist verschwindet gering und vernachlässigbar, genauso wie die ganzen Bedenken um dieses Thema.



es reicht wenn sie ein selbsternannter held mit tourenbike und 10-20mann anhang runterlädt und zufälligerweise den förster wegen einem über dem trail liegenden ast/schlagloch anzeigt wegen wegessicherung und so. 

ja, die idee ist absurd  aber lass grad mal nen förster von nem ahnunglosen biker umgefahren werden oder sonst was in die richtung.

btw: wenn du nach z.b. trails/gegenden/teilen googelst sind foren wie dieses hier SEHR hoch bei google gelistet.
gut, der massive spam einsatz hier im unterforum wirkt da auch wieder sehr präventiv, wenn man vom "faulen konsumbiker" ausgeht 

-> mehr zelle(n) braucht das land! meine forderung daher: wer nen trail postet muss mindestens 100 spambeiträge bringen, um dies wieder auszugleichen! 
viel spass die nächsten wochen, tobsn


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...Wenn hier irgendwer Rabatz macht und einem Tourposter rechtlich an den Karren fahren will, hat er alle Chancen. Es ist def. sehr schwierig von Hochspeyer nach Lambrecht in 4h zu wandern.




25 oder 35,- stehen auf diese Ordnungswidrigkeit, die nach Aussagen der Polizei RLP aufgrund der Unkontrollierbarkeit nicht geanded werden kann. Das Posten eines solchen Trails kann natürlich teoretisch als Anstiftung zu einer Ordnungswiedrigkeit gesehen, aber bedenken braucht man bei sowas wohl nicht haben.


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Vielleicht war es auch nur ne Anmache und sie als solche nicht erkannt


Wir haben die zwei schon auf ein Bier eingeladen (zumal wir zu dritt einen Kasten zum Schloss geschleppt haben )



der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du bist schon zu bedauern...


Wer im Glashaus sitzt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Februar 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> wenn du selbst mal stundenlang im wald stehen würdest und die arbeit zu schätzen wüßtest, wäre dir sicher auch daran gelegen, dass nicht irgendwelche horden den trail bevölkern, sich über schöne strecken freuen alles verballern und dann sang und klanglos im sonnenuntergang verschwinden.


Privat gebaute Strecken sind halt i. d. R. nicht mit Drainage und verdichteter Oberfläche ausgeführt wie z. B. eine professionelle 4X Strecke. Und eine nachhaltige Stabilisierung der Oberfläche durch 100tausende (fettärschige) Rotsocken hat man da meist auch nicht. Ich denke, das ist nicht jedem bewusst


----------



## iTom (3. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Wir haben die zwei schon auf ein Bier eingeladen (zumal wir zu dritt einen Kasten zum Schloss geschleppt haben )
> 
> ...



Heidelberger Schloßquell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2009)

Ey, ich hab noch Niwo!


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Februar 2009)

Nur damit ich hier kein falschen Eindruck erwecke...
Ich kann Speedbullit gut verstehen. Bin ja selbst mit Säge, Klappspaten etc. ausgestattet und verwende dieses auch ab und an. (Natürlich nur legal irgendwo auf privatem Grund für mit Bauantrag abgesegnete Sachen ).

@Speedbullit: Ach ja, falls da wieder auf deinem Hinterhof jemand was kaputt gemacht hat, oder du anderweitig Unterstützung brauchst, sag bescheid. Ich helfe gerne mit meinem Tatendrang, Klappspaten, Säge und vielem mehr aus. 
Also einfach nur PN.


----------



## Flugrost (3. Februar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Jetzt such mir bitte noch die Strafe dafür raus.
> Dürfte ne Ordnungswidrigkeit sein.
> 
> 
> ...







Den Post hast Du nicht ganz gelesen, ne?
Edith: zwei Hügel mit Zelle sind keine Strafe- leider.


----------



## THBiker (4. Februar 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ....und dann sang und klanglos im sonnenuntergang verschwinden.



hey ...bist ja richtiog romantisch veranlagt


----------



## Zelle (4. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn dieser Fred sicherlich nicht die beste Basis für eine ernsthafte Diskussion sein kann ... Zur Aussage, dass nicht so viele Leute in dieses Forum gucken wie wir denken, denke ich anders. Alles was wir hier schreiben wird von Google wunderbar verarbeitet und wird gefunden. Sucht jemand unter Google nach Tracks, wird er die hier veröffentlichen auch finden.

Die Gefahr mit den überfüllten Trails besteht vor allem, wenn die "Höchststrafe" - 2 Berge mit Zelle durchgesetzt wird. Denn dann werden alle wie frisch operierte Laborratten über die Trails taumeln, in der Hoffnung erwischt zu werden und der Höchststrafe ausgesetzt zu werden. Ich sehe darin jedoch auch das Potential den Frauenanteil auf den Trails immens zu steigern.


----------



## Bogie (4. Februar 2009)

Willst du diese Masse an Frauen dann alle an Ketten hinter dir herschleifen???


----------



## Zelle (4. Februar 2009)

Nein, wenn genug Frauen da sind, dann muss man die ja nicht mitschleifen ... auf jedem Hügel eine Andere


----------



## Bogie (4. Februar 2009)

Sie sollen doch zur "Strafe" mindestens zwei Hügel mit dir absolvieren..............


----------



## Zelle (4. Februar 2009)

So weit sind wir zu dem Zeitpunkt aber ja noch gar nicht. Erstmal fordern die diese Strafe heraus, indem sie sich auf den Trails bewegen. Und weiter wollen wir einfach mal nicht denken ... ist so wie Tracks veröffentlichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Auch wenn dieser Fred sicherlich nicht die beste Basis für eine ernsthafte Diskussion sein kann ...



Geb ich Dir recht. Da muss man nur lesen, was Du in Deinen Posts im Anschluß an diese Aussage geschrieben hast. 

Aber Erwartungen zu haben, wäre eh hirnrissig gewesen.


----------



## Optimizer (4. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Zur Aussage, dass nicht so viele Leute in dieses Forum gucken wie wir denken, denke ich anders. Alles was wir hier schreiben wird von Google wunderbar verarbeitet und wird gefunden. Sucht jemand unter Google nach Tracks, wird er die hier veröffentlichen auch finden.



gib mir mal nen Tipp, was du bei Google als Suchparameter eingeben würdest um GPS-Tracks zu finden... entweder bin ich als GPS-Trottel ungeeignet oder es ist doch nicht ganz so einfach, wie man meint. Also mit den Wörter "Pfalz"&"MTB"&"GPS" komm ich nicht mit drei-vier Klicks zum gewünschten Track...
btw. da mtb-news gern Werbung für GPS-Geräte o.ä. in seine Seiten einbindet, kommen da Hits bei Google raus, die einen erst recht nicht hierherführen...


----------



## kneesliding (4. Februar 2009)

Moin,

da ich auch ein GPS Navi Trottel bin, kann ich auch sagen das es nicht einfach ist Tracks zu finden, es gibts zwar ein Paar Webseiten mit welchen, aber die sind sehr sparsam und meistens Touren aus Bike oder Mountainbike.

Und da Mountainbiken ein "Randsport" ist, kommen halt hierher nur die, die wahrscheinlich sowieso deren Urlaub in den Pfalz machen. Alle anderen Fahren nach den Gardersee oder so, und da gibt es reichlich Tracks in iNet. was wahrscheinlich euch weniger stört 


Pete


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Sie sollen doch zur "Strafe" mindestens zwei Hügel mit dir absolvieren..............


Ich glaub, Zelle hat das irgendwie falschrum verstanden... er denkt, dass er "2 Hügel" (und das was noch dran hängt) "absolvieren" soll


----------



## Zelle (4. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, die Tracks werden momentan wirklich noch nicht so schnell von Google gefunden. Würde sicher aber anders datstellen, wenn hier viele Tracks veröffentlicht werden und auch entsprechende Titel der Beiträge gewählt werden.


----------



## UHU69 (4. Februar 2009)

Die Trottel-Quote bei der Förster-Google-Track-Trail-Polizei ist sehr hoch!!!


UHU - das musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (4. Februar 2009)

also z.b. "pfälzer wald&trail" führt direkt (erster treffer) hier zu nem fred. und irgend ein felsendingens.
oder mit suche "pfälzer wald&freeride&trail" hierhin: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=374759 aber auch dasist zu sehen:




->guter spam-protektionismus der siigret schpots!ihr seid aber zu nett. das muss noch verbessert werden!!! zelle. du bist dran


----------



## UHU69 (4. Februar 2009)

Die Kompass-Karte - ist die jetzt verboten


----------



## Optimizer (4. Februar 2009)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Die Kompass-Karte - ist die jetzt verboten


das frag ich mich auch... gings hier nicht auch irgendwie um gps-tracks???

ich finde man sollte alle topos vom pw verbieten... am Schluss gehen noch Leute in den Wald...


----------



## Levty (4. Februar 2009)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Die Kompass-Karte - ist die jetzt verboten


Nein, aber wäre anstatt der Karte ein Link zum GPS Track, würde das mehr Leute in die Gegend ziehen - vor allem auf die Trails.
Hier werden sich wenige die Mühe machen, den Trail rauszusuchen und ihn dann in Natura finden wollen. Mit einem GPS muss man nur dem blinkenden Punkt folgen...


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Nein, aber wäre anstatt der Karte ein Link zum GPS Track, würde das mehr Leute in die Gegend ziehen - vor allem auf die Trails.
> Hier werden sich wenige die Mühe machen, den Trail rauszusuchen und ihn dann in Natura finden wollen. Mit einem GPS muss man nur dem blinkenden Punkt folgen...



*Hey Lev,

was iss los ????  

Du schreibst ja neuerdings brauchbare Posts 

RESPEKT 

Ich stimme dir jetzt mal uneingeschränkt zu,  ohne zu wissen, auf was ich mich da langfristig einlasse *


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Februar 2009)

@Romarius, mit dem Posten der Karte hast du jetzt mal was weit schlimmeres geschaft, und das wird geandet. Du hast gegen Urheberrecht verstoßen. Das ist ein Straftatbestand und DER wird geanded! Mache Kartenhersteller sind da sehr gut im Suchen ihrer Karten. 

Was das jetzt aber "Beweisen" soll? Wenn man such findet man was... ok. Wir könnten doch mal einen fiktiven Trail  als GPS Map posten und uns am WE an der fiktiven Stelle eintreffen und schauen was passiert. Wäre lustig....


----------



## Levty (4. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *
> was iss los ????  *


Prüfungsphase...


----------



## Romarius (4. Februar 2009)

^^ die karte ist aus dem anderen fred. ich habs se sicher net reingestellt.


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Prüfungsphase...



*Alles klar, du wirst endlich normal. 

Freut mich für dich, ich hatte die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben. 
*


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Prüfungsphase...


Da ist auch öfters mal aus ungeklärten Gründen plötzlich das Zimmer/die Wohnung ungewöhnlich sauber und aufgeräumt u. Ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (4. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> ^^ die karte ist aus dem anderen fred. ich habs se sicher net reingestellt.


Du hast sie hier rein gestellt, das macht dich zum Täter (kann auch nicht über ne rote Ampel fahren und sagen "der vor mir hats auch getan"). Da kennt der Staatsanwalt kein Pardon. 
Aber egal...

Du hast mir keine qualifizierte Antwort gegeben.


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da ist auch öfters mal aus ungeklärten Gründen plötzlich das Zimmer/die Wohnung ungewöhnlich sauber und aufgeräumt u. Ä.



*Was wollte ich seit 4 Monaten machen ????????

Lernen ????  Neeeeeeeeeeeee 

Aufräumen   *


----------



## Levty (4. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Alles klar, du wirst endlich normal.
> *


Niemals!


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Niemals!



*Wenn du so weiter machst, fang ich endlich an dich zu verstehn *


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2009)

Kuschelkurs?


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kuschelkurs?



*Wir ham uns doch alle lieb *


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Februar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wir könnten doch mal einen fiktiven Trail  als GPS Map posten und uns am WE an der fiktiven Stelle eintreffen und schauen was passiert. Wäre lustig....



vermutlich gar nichts. oder der ganze awp-fred kommt vorbeigefahren und spämmt dich zu tode...


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da ist auch öfters mal aus ungeklärten Gründen plötzlich das Zimmer/die Wohnung ungewöhnlich sauber und aufgeräumt u. Ä.



warum? was haben die prüfungen auswirkungen auf seine mami?


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Februar 2009)

(ist zwar schon wieder 17 seiten her...)



Flugrost schrieb:


> Definiere "Physik".



guckst du hier:
http://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/motor-talk-magazin/physikstunde-der-skoda-im-kirchdach-t2137395.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (4. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> weil der gemeine Trottel, und GPS/Navi-Nutzer (der Seitenhieb sei erlaubt) ein faules Tier ist. Alles was Anstrengung und Hirn in seiner Freizeit bedeutet, meidet er möglichst. Am besten, was buchen, rein, konsumieren und wieder raus. ohne rücksicht auf andere (natur, menschen, anwohner etc). hauptsache in der kurzen freizeit wird möglichst viel abenteuer konsumiert. muss er sich dagegen in der knappen zeit noch mit karten und ähnlichem herumschlagen verliert er schon bei der planung die lust. und fährt gar nicht erst hin, sondern schaut weiterhin samstags mittags die buli, weil er sich mit seiner fernbedienung ja schon auskennt und bleibt sonntags beim sonntagsbraten. das kann man sicher auch theoretischer mit psychologischen fachbegriffen erläutern, hab ich aber keine lust zu. vielleicht hat das ja sogar schon wer untersucht.
> 
> beim skifahren ists das spurenfolgen oder den bergführer buchen. man könnte sich das alles selbst mit einer topokarte erschließen, sogarbücher gibts schon zu vielen gebieten. oder ein bisschen 1-2h vor abreise im netz nach infos suchen etc. klar, das machen schon leute. aber die wissen sich zu benehmen, weil sie sich damit schon auseinadergesetzt haben. ich hab zumindest noch niemand am berg gesehen der ne topokarte inner hand hatte und mitblockiertem hinterreifen fährt oder seinen müll in die landschaft schmeisst.



Und das von jemand, der sich des Bio-Navi Zimbo bedient.
Das im Gegensatz zu einem Outdoor-GPS Routingfähig ist.
Eure Spuren haben wir vor zwei Wochen von der Riedburg über den Hochberg bis zu Eurem Schwanentanz verfolgt. Wusste nicht, dass so wenig Biker so viele Bremsspuren hinterlassen können.

Echt traurig was Du von Dir gibst. 
Du hast Dich mit GPS im Outdoor wohl noch nie ernsthaft befasst.

Gruss

Tobias


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Eure Spuren haben wir vor zwei Wochen von der Riedburg über den Hochberg bis zu Eurem Schwanentanz verfolgt. Wusste nicht, dass so wenig Biker so viele Bremsspuren hinterlassen können.



*Wer bergab Gas gibt muss ab und an auch mal hart bremsen 

Nur mal so ne Vermutung von mir ;-)*


----------



## iTom (4. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Wer bergab Gas gibt muss ab und an auch mal hart bremsen
> 
> Nur mal so ne Vermutung von mir ;-)*



Was hat Bremsen mit Bremsspuren zu tun? Mim Auto lege ich auch nicht immer Bremsspuren hin wenn ich wg. ner Ampel z.B. bremsen muß...

Tipp für die Bremsspurenbevorzuger:
Nicht so oft "5 gegen einen" spielen, dann hat man mehr Gefühl in der Hand 
die man für die Hinterradbremse benötigt.


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Was hat Bremsen mit Bremsspuren zu tun? Mim Auto lege ich auch nicht immer Bremsspuren hin wenn ich wg. ner Ampel z.B. bremsen muß...
> 
> Tipp für die Bremsspurenbevorzuger:
> Nicht so oft "5 gegen einen" spielen, dann hat man mehr Gefühl in der Hand
> die man für die Hinterradbremse benötigt.



*Klugschei$$er 

Ich brems gern mal heftig auch wenns nicht jedem recht iss ;-)

Wir machen ja eh den ganzen Wald kaputt, was solls ???????*


----------



## Zelle (4. Februar 2009)

Habt ihr Tobsn nach der Tour an eure Wäsche gelassen?


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2009)

*Zimt/Zucker-Fotos gleich in beiden Threads ????

Gehen dir die Ideen aus ??????????????

Wasn  los junger Kollege, immer ne kesser Lippe aber in Real nix am Start ????*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (4. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Habt ihr Tobsn nach der Tour an eure Wäsche gelassen?



Woher hast Du meine U-Hosen?


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Woher hast Du meine U-Hosen?


Das fragst du? Zelle hat halt mal das beste paar rausgesucht und Fotografiert.


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Eure Spuren haben wir vor zwei Wochen von der Riedtburg über den Hochberg bis zu Eurem Schwanentanz verfolgt. Wusste nicht, dass so wenig Biker so viele Bremsspuren hinterlassen können.


 
Kurz nachdem Du überhaupt Ahnung von der Hochbergabfahrt hattest, war ich schwer überrascht, was Deine 20 Kollegen an Fräsbremsungen hinterlassen haben. Wir kamen damals kurz hinter euch am selben Tag des Wegs. 

Also sei mal ganz still.


----------



## kons82 (5. Februar 2009)

...also die haben die bremsspuren hinterlassen


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> vermutlich gar nichts.


dito..
@Romarius: Du hast uns im Endeffekt den Beweis geliefert, dass es doch nicht so einfach ist, wie du es als These aufgestellt hast...
Dein Ergebnis war nur ne uralte Kompass-Karte, die nix anderes darstellt als 50jahr altes Navigationsmittel.

Aber deine Bemerkung, dass nur Leute, die ne Topo in die Hand nehmen, sich im Wald benehmen können find ich unter aller Sau!!!

Dann _könnte_ ich auch gleich die These aufstellen, einigen ginge es nur darum, dass _eure_ Trails und _eure_ Spots unter euch bleiben... Das wäre dann ja fast schon Protektionismus und sowas kenn ich eigentlich nur vom PWV...


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kurz nachdem Du überhaupt Ahnung von der Hochbergabfahrt hattest, war ich schwer überrascht, was Deine 20 Kollegen an Fräsbremsungen hinterlassen haben. Wir kamen damals kurz hinter euch am selben Tag des Wegs.
> 
> Also sei mal ganz still.



das forum hier mutiert immer mehr zum kindergarten. vielleicht könnt ihr zukünftig ja mal die tiefe und länge der bremspuren messen und vergleichen, so dass die buhmänner hier eindeutig angeprangert werden können.


----------



## Bogie (5. Februar 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> das forum hier mutiert immer mehr zum kindergarten.



Danke. Da spricht mir einer aus der Seele...........

Ich will wieder mehr richtigen S P A M !!!!!!!!!! 
Der ist nämlich unterhaltsamer!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Februar 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Danke. Da spricht mir einer aus der Seele...........
> 
> Ich will wieder mehr richtigen S P A M !!!!!!!!!!
> Der ist nämlich unterhaltsamer!



Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass die "ernsthaften Diskussionen" hier in diesem Fred der SPAM sind. 

Bitte das NIWO senken, sonst laufen hier die FÄNS weg.


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> das forum hier mutiert immer mehr zum kindergarten. vielleicht könnt ihr zukünftig ja mal die tiefe und länge der bremspuren messen und vergleichen, so dass die buhmänner hier eindeutig angeprangert werden können.


@bullit: Geb dir Recht! Der Diskurs mit den Bremsspuren hätte nicht sein müssen...



Bogie schrieb:


> Ich will wieder mehr richtigen S P A M !!!!!!!!!!
> Der ist nämlich unterhaltsamer!





DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass die "ernsthaften Diskussionen" hier in diesem Fred der SPAM sind.
> 
> Bitte das NIWO senken, sonst laufen hier die FÄNS weg.



Bei den zwei letzten Aussagen, muss ich Bullit allerdings korrigieren (auch wenn ich mir damit hier keine Freunde machen werde...). Es mutiert nicht zum Kindergarten, es ist schon längst einer...


----------



## Flugrost (5. Februar 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Blabla


Ursache und Wirkung übersehen?

Edith:


			
				Optimizer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den zwei letzten Aussagen, muss ich Bullit allerdings korrigieren (auch wenn ich mir damit hier keine Freunde machen werde...). Es mutiert nicht zum Kindergarten, es ist schon längst einer...



Dann tu mal was dagegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (5. Februar 2009)

Dem ist dann ja nichts hinzuzufügen....

BTT:


----------



## Zelle (5. Februar 2009)

Kindergarten? Meinetwegen ... sicherlich gibt es auch oft Kommentare die man sich sparen könnte. Aber wenn unter Kindergarten verstanden wird sich durch dummes gelaber zu unterhalten, dann bin ich einverstanden. Nicht jeder will nur übers Mountainbiken reden und Winterpokalpunkte zählen ...


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Februar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass die "ernsthaften Diskussionen" hier in diesem Fred der SPAM sind.



was für ernsthafte diskussionen? anfeindungen anderen gegenüber, wer, wann, wo, welcher art bremsspuren im wald hinterlassen hat? gejammer und angst vor heerscharen an 'fremden' mtb-lern, die uns dem umgang mit den anderen waldnutzern versauen? oder gar leute, die sich erdreisten die an ultrageheimen spots aufgebauten rampen zu verwenden, ohne aktiv an deren entstehung beteiligt zu sein?

eins muß ich noch hinzufügen: ich hab hier bisher immer den ton geschätzt - vor allem, daß nicht alles immer so extrem verbissen gesehen worden ist. irgendwelche grabenkriege kann ich auch im tour-forum mitlesen. schade, daß die stimmung irgendwie am kippen ist. ob das am dauerhaft langen schlechten wetter liegt?


----------



## Levty (5. Februar 2009)

WAS IST DENN HIER LOS?!
Man glaubts kaum...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. Februar 2009)

Um die ganze Geschichte vielleicht mal hier abzuschließen und wieder zu den spamträchtigen wichtigen Datails des Tages zu kommen.
Es kann sich sicher niemand freisprechen irgendwann auf irgendeiner Tour sich im Waldboden verewig zu haben. Ergo lasst es bleiben euch niederzumachen und seht zu, das ihr wieder vernüftiges  Material hier hereinstellt.
Und bzgl. GPS hab ich festgestellt, dass auf etlichen Webseiten im Net bereits Touren vom PW dort verewigt sind. Sogar solche die wir hier nicht so gerne preisgeben.
Also in diesem Sinne open Trails und späm on


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Februar 2009)

Dem kann ich nur zwei Dinge hinzufügen:

1. Richtig Bremsen kann man lernen - das verringert zumindest die Spuren
2. Es wäre schön, wenn nicht alle Freds zugespämmt werden würden...


----------



## Romarius (5. Februar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Du hast sie hier rein gestellt, das macht dich zum Täter (kann auch nicht über ne rote Ampel fahren und sagen "der vor mir hats auch getan"). Da kennt der Staatsanwalt kein Pardon.
> Aber egal...
> 
> Du hast mir keine qualifizierte Antwort gegeben.



ok, ich habe nicht 100% richtig zitiert...

meine these ist: je leichter es jemand gemacht wird, eine natursportart auszuüben, desto höher wird der durchschnittl. deppenfaktor. 

gps ist eindeutig ein deppenspielzeug. braucht man in mitteleuropa defintiv nicht. 

@tobsn: nein, ich habe mich noch nicht 100% mit gps beschäftigt. das funktioniert in den "richtigen" bergen nämlich nur eingeschränkt. ich vertraue auf karte, höhenmesser und mein hirn. bzw. meist nutze ich nichtmal ne karte. das erhöht den abenteuer-faktor  (ein blick auf googleearth oder eine karte im voraus und die sonne reichen eigentlich um sich zu orientieren) ausserdem übernimmt es einige funktionen, die ich gerne selbst in der hand habe, und mich aktiv mit ihnen beschäftige. einerseits aus freude, andererseits wegen sicherheitsdenken.

btw: rein ökologisch gesehen ist es sehr umweltfeindlich wenn wir sport treiben. als mensch hat man dabei nämlich eine mehrfach erhöhte sauerstoffaufnahme und ebenso erhöhte co2 abgabe. 

*also: schämt euch was, ihr umweltsünder!*


----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> gps ist eindeutig ein deppenspielzeug.
> [...]
> nein, ich habe mich noch nicht mit gps beschäftigt.



das lass ich mal ohne Kommentar so stehen...


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2009)

Popcorn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Genou (5. Februar 2009)

....die Kiddis im Kindergarten kriegt man wieder in den Griff, Euch glaub ich eher nicht... 
;-)


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Februar 2009)

42


----------



## iTom (5. Februar 2009)

Ach wie schade.....


Die arme Zelle


----------



## Romarius (5. Februar 2009)

@gürü: dein rentnerpark in rohrbach schaut ja ganz fesch aus (grad die pilda gesehen). wenn der schnee wieder schmilzt würd ich da mal gerne bisschen mit meinem rentnerporsche vorbeihumpeln


----------



## Zelle (5. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ach wie schade.....
> 
> 
> Die arme Zelle



Ich wurde ja sozusagen schon abgeschaltet ... früher war ich auch eine Fettzelle. Nun müssen wohl meine Tanten bangen ...


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Februar 2009)

Dann sehen Zelles Schwestern ja plötzlich so aus (Statt früher Bildschirm sprendend):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (5. Februar 2009)

Ich muss brechen.


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> @gürü: dein rentnerpark in rohrbach schaut ja ganz fesch aus (grad die pilda gesehen). wenn der schnee wieder schmilzt würd ich da mal gerne bisschen mit meinem rentnerporsche vorbeihumpeln



In Rohrbach habe ich keinen Rentnerpark, nur hier in Eppelhausen ist
es Senioren gerecht


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich muss brechen.



bin schon dabei!


----------



## Zelle (5. Februar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Dann sehen Zelles Schwestern ja plötzlich so aus (Statt früher Bildschirm sprendend):



So sehen meine Drachen immer nach ein paar Jahren aus ...


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Februar 2009)

Ich sehs kommen... Irgendwann gründe ich mein eigenes MTB-Portal mit Niveau!


----------



## Zelle (5. Februar 2009)

Wo willst Du das denn hernehmen?


----------



## Levty (5. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich muss brechen.


Die brechen von alleine, wenn sie stolpern.


----------



## LDVelo (5. Februar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Dann sehen Zelles Schwestern ja plötzlich so aus (Statt früher Bildschirm sprendend):



Werden bei Veranstaltungen an denen solche Models teilnehmen eigentlich Verbotsschilder für das Publikum aufgestellt? Ich denke da an so Sachen wie "Husten verboten", "Niesen verboten", "Zu starkes Ausatmen verboten". Denn bei allen diesen Handlungen seitens des Publikums besteht doch die Gefahr das die Mädchen -pardon- die Gerippe vom Laufsteg geweht werden oder?

Echt schlimm sowas... Die Hungern sich zu Tode, und für was?


----------



## iTom (5. Februar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Werden bei Veranstaltungen an denen solche Models teilnehmen eigentlich Verbotsschilder für das Publikum aufgestellt? Ich denke da an so Sachen wie "Husten verboten", "Niesen verboten", "Zu starkes Ausatmen verboten". Denn bei allen diesen Handlungen seitens des Publikums besteht doch die Gefahr das die Mädchen -pardon- die Gerippe vom Laufsteg geweht werden oder?
> 
> Echt schlimm sowas... Die Hungern sich zu Tode, und für was?



Seh es positiv, es bleibt etwas mehr Geld für [niveau]Bike-Teile [/niveau] übrig, welches ansonsten von denen für Essen ausgegeben würde


----------



## face-to-ground (5. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich sehs kommen... Irgendwann gründe ich mein eigenes MTB-Portal mit Niveau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (5. Februar 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> [niveau]Bike-Teile[/niveau]


----------



## Flugrost (5. Februar 2009)

Nico, wie sieht denn ein Forum mit Niveau aus!

So?


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich sehs kommen... Irgendwann gründe ich mein eigenes MTB-Portal mit Niveau!



Dann musst Du Dich schon darum bemühen Schizophren zu werden


----------



## donnersberger (5. Februar 2009)

jaja, das ist dann sowas wie: sich selbst mit 15 unterschiedlichen Usern niveauvolle Posts schicken und dem Rest der Welt nur Leserechte geben, gell?


----------



## donnersberger (5. Februar 2009)

stimmt


----------



## Flugrost (5. Februar 2009)

Finde ich auch.


----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Finde ich auch.


Dich finde ich nicht unterhaltend.


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dann musst Du Dich schon darum bemühen Schizophren zu werden



sollte es nicht mit niveau werden?


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Februar 2009)

Öhm... ich glaube es würde schon reichen wenn man bei der Registrierung verlangt, dass der User 10 Sätze (nicht mehr, nicht weniger) dazu schreibt, warum er der Community beitreiten will. Ein Gremium entscheidet dann ob der User zu der Community passt oder nicht und schaltet ihn dann frei.
Den meisten potentiellen Hohlbrummer ist das wohl schon zu viel Brain...
Außerdem müssten dann Moderatoren darauf achten das nicht zu viel Mist geschrieben wird. Das meine ich nicht mal unbedingt im Bezug auf Spam, sondern eher auf die ganzen technischen und kaufmännischen Fragen. Das also einfach keine falschen Tatsachen im Raum stehen bleiben und auch eine subjektive Meinung als solche gekennzeichnet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (6. Februar 2009)

hmm..dann hast aber ne dichte von 1:1 in bezug auf mods und user.... alternativ machst halt den mods mehr arbeit und gibst beiträge erst nach einer prüfung bei. das nimmt etwas das tempo und es bleibt den mods genug zeit alles zu zensieren...äääh..ich meine, auf richtigkeit zu kontrollieren


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Februar 2009)

Beiträge sollen nicht vor dem Erscheinen geprüft werden. Der Mod soll nach Möglichkeit auch garnicht eingreifen müssen. Daher auch die "Vorauswahl" der User...


----------



## kneesliding (6. Februar 2009)

Hmmm,

sounds a little bit like a dictatorship........
Viv le Republic !!!


----------



## donnersberger (6. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Beiträge sollen nicht vor dem Erscheinen geprüft werden. Der Mod soll nach Möglichkeit auch garnicht eingreifen müssen. Daher auch die "Vorauswahl" der User...



vermutlich läßt sich das durch einen Gentest vereinfachen, der ist schneller und billiger als die Überprüfung der Kandidaten, die sich für das Forum qualifizieren möchten. Und Spammen ist ja wohl genetisch bedingt, hat ja was mit unseren Zellen zu tun


----------



## Kelme (6. Februar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> 
> sounds a little bit like a dictatorship........


Das hat sich "drüben" ganz gut bewährt. Allerdings ist dort auch die Pforte nur sehr begrenzt geöffnet und die Neuankömmlinge werden ordentlich gesiebt. 
Dinge, die hier im Forum an der Tagesordnung sind, gibt es dort allerdings nicht bzw. die Spielregeln sind anders und direkter. Der Regelungsbedarf erscheint mir überschaubarer (hat ja auch weniger User ).


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das hat sich "drüben" ganz gut bewährt. Allerdings ist dort auch die Pforte nur sehr begrenzt geöffnet und die Neuankömmlinge werden ordentlich gesiebt.
> Dinge, die hier im Forum an der Tagesordnung sind, gibt es dort allerdings nicht bzw. die Spielregeln sind anders und direkter. Der Regelungsbedarf erscheint mir überschaubarer (*hat ja auch weniger User* ).



das dürfte wohl eher der grund sein, warum es 'drüben' besser klappt. mit einer riesenmasse an leuten schaut die angelegenheit nämlich wieder anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (6. Februar 2009)

@nico; es gab mal ein freeski/freeride-forum das so aufgebaut war. nunja, es "gab" eben... 

wir könnt ehier ja mal nivea reinbringen. *gürü* könnte z.b. mal anfangen eine GPS-Datei von seinem Pumptrack, den er 15mal am stück gefahren ist, einzustellen. Das würde das Nivea drastisch heben!


----------



## Kelme (6. Februar 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> das dürfte wohl eher der grund sein, warum es 'drüben' besser klappt. mit einer riesenmasse an leuten schaut die angelegenheit nämlich wieder anders aus


'Drüben' beteiligen sich wesentlich mehr Leute aktiv an dem Forum und den Threads. Daran kann's nicht liegen und warum sollte sich der Einzelne plötzlich anders verhalten? Nur weil statt 150 plötzlich 1.000 Teilnehmer irgendwo unsichtbar nebem ihm vor der Kiste sitzen?
Außerdem ist die "Vermisstenquote" geringer. Meine Vermutung: Eingangradfahren bildet als gemeinsames Hobby oder gemeinsame Idee einfach eine stabilere Grundlage als die Zugehörigkeit zu einer bestimmten Region (HD, MA, LU, ...) und die Leute sind einfach "anders".
Zu dem ganzen Thema "mehr Moderation und 'Regeln" ein Zitat: "Wer eine Schaltung braucht, der braucht Verwaltung auch, ..." .


Kelme - Feierabend und raus auf's Rad


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> @nico; es gab mal ein freeski/freeride-forum das so aufgebaut war. nunja, es "gab" eben...


Hehe... Ich werde mich hüten jemals ein eigenes MTB-Forum zu gestalten. Ich glaube nämlich, dass das ein gaaaanz undankbarer Job ist...
Außerdem habe ich inzwischen solche Scheuklappen hier im Forum auf, das ich eh nur noch das lese was ich lesen will!


----------



## Zelle (6. Februar 2009)

[scheuklappentest]*Nico stinkt*[/scheuklappentest]


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Februar 2009)

Zelle, dich kann er doch nicht lesen, es gibt nur noch wenige, die dich nicht auf der Ignore-Liste haben


----------



## iTom (6. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Zelle, dich kann er doch nicht lesen, es gibt nur noch wenige, die dich nicht auf der Ignore-Liste haben



Das wäre aber schon leicht mädchenhaft, wenn er ihn nicht ertragen kann


----------



## Zelle (6. Februar 2009)

Ach, der auch? Für wen mache ich mir hier eigentlich noch die Mühe?  Da kann ich mir ja gleich einen anderen Job suchen


----------



## eL (6. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das hat sich "drüben" ganz gut bewährt. Allerdings ist dort auch die Pforte nur sehr begrenzt geöffnet und die Neuankömmlinge werden ordentlich gesiebt.
> Dinge, die hier im Forum an der Tagesordnung sind, gibt es dort allerdings nicht bzw. die Spielregeln sind anders und direkter. Der Regelungsbedarf erscheint mir überschaubarer (hat ja auch weniger User ).



Also nimm es mir ma nich übel aber "drüben" kommt man nur rein wenn man völlig hohlgebohrt ist UND genau das liedchen pfeift zu dem der Dicke die melodie spielt.
das ist nicht diktatur das iss gehirnwäsche!!!!

Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das du da dazugehören willst/sollst.

es ist noch nicht zu spät sich von den ketten zu befreien


----------



## Kelme (6. Februar 2009)

eL, komm runter. Es interessiert hier keinen, was und wer und wie die Wege zwischen dem ESK und der Einganggemeinde im Nachgang von 2004 auseinandergeflogen sind. Der Wohlfühleffekt ist für mich auf jeden Fall größer, aber ich bin ja auch Partei als mit SiS-Clown.


K.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> sounds a little bit like a dictatorship........


Warum nicht? Wenns denn funktioniert?  Die Demokratie hat ja auch so ihre Fehler... aber das weiterzuführen wäre selbst für *diesen* Fred etwas *zu* abgehoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Wenns denn funktioniert?  Die Demokratie hat ja auch so ihre Fehler...







Das nächste Fässchen, das wir aufreißen können ...


----------



## Zelle (6. Februar 2009)

Demokratie ... wo gibt es eine funktionierende Demokratie, so dass man deren Fehler sehen kann? Oder ist das mit den Fehlern gemeint?


----------



## Levty (6. Februar 2009)

Das Über-Fahrrad!
Ab jetzt wird hier fleißig gesparrt, und dann auf mein Konto überwiesen.
Daten gibts per PN, danke.


----------



## Zelle (6. Februar 2009)

Für Deine Freundin oder sowas?


----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2009)

Lev, Du kannst mir Bratkartoffeln überweisen...


----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Demokratie ... wo gibt es eine funktionierende Demokratie, so dass man deren Fehler sehen kann? Oder ist das mit den Fehlern gemeint?


.


			
				Dirk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass die "ernsthaften Diskussionen" hier in diesem Fred der SPAM sind.


----------



## Zelle (6. Februar 2009)

:döner:


----------



## Levty (6. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lev, Du kannst mir Bratkartoffeln überweisen...


Ich drücke mich gezielt vor einer Begegnung mit dir 



Zelle schrieb:


> Für Deine Freundin oder sowas?


Freundin?


----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2009)

Machst Du einen auf "armer Student"?

OK, die Vergoldung können wir lassen - schmeckt eh bitter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (6. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Für Deine Freundin *oder sowas?*





Levty schrieb:


> Freundin?




Ich denke Fullys sind für Pussys!


----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2009)

Hey Votec, was macht die Stahlschlampe?
Oh stehst Du nicht auch auf meiner Ignore?


----------



## Zelle (6. Februar 2009)

Tja Fritz, nach zwei kleinen Testfahrten wurden nun ein paar "Unregelmäßigkeiten" behoben. Es sieht so aus, dass ich die Gemüsesuppe mit dem Trailstar abholen werde


----------



## Flugrost (6. Februar 2009)

Das heißt Fritzz, Du Rechtschreibschwächling. 
Kannst Du überhaupt noch HTailfahren? Das in Kombination mit der definitiv besten Gemüsesuppe im PW könnte die , die hinter dir rollen schwer in die Bredouillie bringen...

Egal wer fährt - SO bleibt Zelle hinten!


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das nächste Fässchen, das wir aufreißen können ...


 War eigentlich in erster Linie als SPAM gedacht... aber wer weiß, was Demokratie ursprünglich war, wird auch wissen, was gemeint ist.  Außerdem hab ich da ein (sinngemäßes) Filmzitat versteckt... wers findet, gewinnt einen Gutschein für in den Wald zu ********* (Trails ausgenommen).




Zelle schrieb:


> Demokratie ... wo gibt es eine funktionierende Demokratie, so dass man deren Fehler sehen kann? Oder ist das mit den Fehlern gemeint?


Hast in Sozialkunde gut aufgepasst, was? 


@ Lev: sehr unmännliches Fahrzeug, schäm dich!


----------



## Levty (7. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Lev: sehr unmännliches Fahrzeug, schäm dich!


Sagt jemand, den ich mit dem *AUTO* heimfahren darf...

Pff...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (7. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Egal wer fährt - SO bleibt Zelle hinten!



Dann wird's ja mal eine schnelle Runde ... bergauf wird mich der Stahlhaufen weiter nach Vorne bringen, weil ist viel leichter als der Aluklotz.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Das Über-Fahrrad!
> Ab jetzt wird hier fleißig gesparrt, und dann auf mein Konto überwiesen.
> Daten gibts per PN, danke.



E s ist einfach nur häßlich. Dafür geb ich Dir nix.


----------



## Levty (7. Februar 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> E s ist einfach nur häßlich. Dafür geb ich Dir nix.


Deine Signatur passt nur zu perfekt


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Sagt jemand, den ich mit dem *AUTO* heimfahren darf...


Wenn wir mal zusammen unterwegs sein sollten und du dir einen osteologischen Defekt zuziehst, lasse ich dich heim laufen und dein Rad selbst schieben, wenn du dich dann männlicher fühlst


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Februar 2009)

Das könnte ich mir auch als mein nächstes Bike vorstellen. RESPEKT  an alle die unterwegs sind. Nach meiner Bäcker ichholBrötchenTour war ich so nass, dass ich keine Lust auf weiteren Regen von oben hatte.


----------



## Zelle (7. Februar 2009)

*RENNRADFAHRER! *


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> *RENNRADFAHRER! *



Seerosengießer


----------



## Bumble (7. Februar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> RESPEKT  an alle die unterwegs sind. Nach meiner Bäcker ichholBrötchenTour war ich so nass, dass ich keine Lust auf weiteren Regen von oben hatte.



*Da hast du gut entschieden 

Anfangs wars perfekt weil nur leichtes Tröpfeln, gegen Ende dann einfach nur noch BÄÄH. 
*


----------



## face-to-ground (7. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> blahblahblah...mein Konto überwiesen.
> Daten gibts per PN, danke.



äh ja..ich überweis dir gerne nen dummen spruch - vielleicht kannst damit ja ne anzahlung tätigen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Februar 2009)

Schaut euch mal den Titel von dem Musikal an. Erinnert mich irgendwie an  ... diesen Fred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (9. Februar 2009)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier wirklich wesentlich mehr Menschen mitlesen, als wir denken. Das hat Auswirkungen auf Kultur, Politik, Bildung ... es wir also alles beser


----------



## kneesliding (9. Februar 2009)

Danke Mulder 

p.s. Hab ein neuen Benutzerbild. Rock on !!!!!!!!!!!!!


.


----------



## JeTho (9. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Das Über-Fahrrad!
> Ab jetzt wird hier fleißig gesparrt, und dann auf mein Konto überwiesen.
> Daten gibts per PN, danke.




Was soll es denn kosten?
Die HammerSchmidt finde ich total geil   Aber die kostet ja schon ein Vermögen.

grtz


----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2009)

Rahmen bei Liteville: 2380â¬
Bei HiBike: 2200â¬
HS: Im Moment 500â¬

Und naaaaaiiiin, ich spiele nicht mit dem Gedanken, mir es zuzulegen, niemals...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Und naaaaaiiiin, ich spiele nicht mit dem Gedanken, mir es zuzulegen, niemals...


Damit könntest du möglicherweise deine Anwärterschaft auf den offiziellen Titel "Mann" wieder zurückgewinnen...


----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Damit könntest du möglicherweise deine Anwärterschaft auf den offiziellen Titel "Mann" wieder zurückgewinnen...


Vielleicht. Und du irgendwann deine Menschenwürde


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Vielleicht. Und du irgendwann deine Menschenwürde


Was ist das? Wozu braucht man das?


----------



## Levty (10. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was ist das? Wozu braucht man das?


Ach, habs vergessen. Als angehender Beamter brauchst du das nicht.
Tut mir leid...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ach, habs vergessen. Als angehender Beamter brauchst du das nicht.
> Tut mir leid...



Regierungspräsidium Stuttgart wurde schon unterrichtet  So wird DAS nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. Februar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Regierungspräsidium Stuttgart wurde schon unterrichtet  So wird DAS nix.


Bin Mittwoch eh da. Kläre das dann vor Ort...


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Februar 2009)

was geht denn am WE?


----------



## kneesliding (12. Februar 2009)

Snowboarden.....


----------



## Levty (12. Februar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> was geht denn am WE?


Semesterendefeierei 
Bin jetzt schon voll


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Februar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Snowboarden.....


Ab nächste Woche gerne!


----------



## THBiker (13. Februar 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Snowboarden.....



wo bist´n jetzt schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
hat jemand Lust morgen eine Tour ab Albersweiler/Bahnhof zu fahren?
Es geht erstmal zum Ohrensberg, Neuscharfeneck, Ramberg, Kehrenberg, Eußertal, Rinntal und wenn noch Potential besteht die Berge bei Lug (Heischberg und Rohlenberg). Schätze net mehr als 1200-1300hm...wie geschrieben alles Verhandlungssache.
Bitte ruft mich an aufm Handy oder per PN wer mit will. Treffen am Bahnhof Albersweiler um 10:30. es sei denn es scheit Hunde vom Himmel
Ciao
10a


----------



## Kelme (13. Februar 2009)

zena schrieb:


> ... es sei denn es *scheit* Hunde vom Himmel
> Ciao
> 10a


Das läst Interpretationen offen. Vielleicht meint Zena auch, dass es Hunde schneit. Über die Runde habe ich mich mal mit Stonelebs im Tiefschnee gewühlt. Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## zena (13. Februar 2009)

ja, das N hat der Hund gefressen...wenns Hunde schneit dann bitte so in Handtaschenformat 

ach kommt schon Männer...traut euch doch...


----------



## Kelme (13. Februar 2009)

zena schrieb:


> ja, das N hat der Hund gefressen...wenns Hunde schneit dann bitte so in Handtaschenformat
> 
> ach kommt schon Männer...traut euch doch...


Das wird selbst in einer ausgewachsenen Shoppingbag (heißt das so?) eng, denn meiner sieht so aus:




Wenn nicht gerade Wochenendseinsatz in MS anstehen würde ...


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Februar 2009)

Luna wäre doch auch cool als Begleitung. 
Die dürfte auch perfekt getarnt sein.


----------



## Romarius (13. Februar 2009)

schnee anyone? 





das resultat, wenn man mal nen bremsschwung versucht zu fotografieren...






hihi   *sabber*


----------



## Optimizer (13. Februar 2009)

zena schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> hat jemand Lust morgen eine Tour ab Albersweiler/Bahnhof zu fahren?
> Es geht erstmal zum Ohrensberg, Neuscharfeneck, Ramberg, Kehrenberg, Eußertal, Rinntal und wenn noch Potential besteht die Berge bei Lug (Heischberg und Rohlenberg). Schätze net mehr als 1200-1300hm...wie geschrieben alles Verhandlungssache.
> Bitte ruft mich an aufm Handy oder per PN wer mit will. Treffen am Bahnhof Albersweiler um 10:30. es sei denn es scheit Hunde vom Himmel
> ...


Lust! Aber nur bei angenehmen Tempo... müsste aber spätestens bis 15.00 Uhr in Lemberg sein...


----------



## THBiker (13. Februar 2009)

och Romarius, das ist unfair dauernd so geile Bilder zu posten...ich will auch in den Schnee


----------



## Romarius (13. Februar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> och Romarius, das ist unfair dauernd so geile Bilder zu posten...ich will auch in den Schnee



dann geh doch  derzeit muss man sich schon richtig anstrengen KEINEN neuschnee zu finden


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> dann geh doch  derzeit muss man sich schon richtig anstrengen KEINEN neuschnee zu finden


vielleicht liegt er ja am Strand von Hawai...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (13. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> ...
> das resultat, wenn man mal nen bremsschwung versucht zu fotografieren...
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das so sehe, muß ich an ne Schwarzwälder denken mit Sahne aus nem CO2-Sahnespender


----------



## THBiker (13. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> dann geh doch  derzeit muss man sich schon richtig anstrengen KEINEN neuschnee zu finden





vielleicht muss ER arbeiten  und hat dummer weise am WE ein paar Verpflichtungen (und vor allem kein Auto) aber ER geht vielleicht nächste woche mal´n Tag...viiiiiiiiiiiiiiielcht


----------



## Romarius (13. Februar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> vielleicht muss ER arbeiten  und hat dummer weise am WE ein paar Verpflichtungen (und vor allem kein Auto) aber ER geht vielleicht nächste woche mal´n Tag...viiiiiiiiiiiiiiielcht



tja...

ER geht nächste woche wieder ne runde, weil ES schon wieder runtermachen wird wie blöde. Und ER mag das 

daher geht sich dieses WE auch leider kein gemeinsames durch-den-wald-rollen aus. man muss prioritäten setzen


----------



## Flugrost (13. Februar 2009)

Hier Eure Lieblingsmucke:
Fielfergnühgen




Alt aber bezahlt...


----------



## Zelle (13. Februar 2009)

[YT="NIWOO"]FWmVUNFDuPw&NR=1[/YT]


----------



## zena (13. Februar 2009)

da es ja überall schneit und sich klaum jemand für albersweiler-tour angemeldet hat und ich ein rudeltier bin werde ich um 10:00 beim grünzeugshändler als schneehaase antreten

an tick und dave:sorry jungs ich bleibe heute in der heimat und verlege die tour in der süw auf wärmere temperaturen...

lg
10a


----------



## Flugrost (13. Februar 2009)

Sonntag vielleicht?


----------



## Levty (14. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sonntag vielleicht?


Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Romarius (14. Februar 2009)

fyi: bei meinen nachbarn von obendrüber is grad valentinstag-bescherung. die frau hat schon 3 geschenke bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (14. Februar 2009)

und das hat Du GEHÖRT?



> die frau hat schon 3 geschenke bekommen



...ich will gar nicht wissen...Dirty Mind


----------



## dave (14. Februar 2009)

Hab' auch noch ein Geschenk. Und zwar diesen Clip: 






Der hat's echt drauf, oder? Allerdings habe ich nun das Gefühl noch mit Stüzträdern zu fahren ...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch noch was. 
Endlich gibt es eine Möglichkeit Dave langsamer zu machen 
Restliche Bilder im Album. Bei weiteren Bilder, kurzes Mail mit Addi.


----------



## Romarius (14. Februar 2009)

daumen hoch!


----------



## Flugrost (14. Februar 2009)

Dave, seit wann fährst Du Schwalbe vorne?


----------



## iTom (14. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> daumen hoch!



Schiebung, Schiebung, Schiebung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. Februar 2009)

Wann und wo fahrt ihr morgen? Ich würde mich gerne Anschließen.
Eine SMS würde es auch tun, da ich in einer Stunde nicht mehr weiß wo oben und unten ist 

Evtl. Gemüsehändler? :liebschau:


----------



## dave (14. Februar 2009)

Die Matsch Marie habe ich mit Unterbrechung durch die Rückrufaktion eigentlich sogar schon seit August/September an der Front. Allerdings nur am Chameleon.


----------



## dave (14. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Wann und wo fahrt ihr morgen? Ich würde mich gerne Anschließen.
> Eine SMS würde es auch tun, da ich in einer Stunde nicht mehr weiß wo oben und unten ist
> 
> Evtl. Gemüsehändler? :liebschau:



Ne, dort sind wir erst heute gestartet. Ich schick' Dir mal 'ne Mail ...


----------



## Levty (14. Februar 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Ne, dort sind wir erst heute gestartet. Ich schick' Dir mal 'ne Mail ...


Du hast Post zurück.


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Februar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch was.
> Endlich gibt es eine Möglichkeit Dave langsamer zu machen
> Restliche Bilder im Album. Bei weiteren Bilder, kurzes Mail mit Addi.



der arme igel....


----------



## Levty (15. Februar 2009)

Heute wars ne feine Tour, 
und richtig AWPlerisch:
Gabeln werden mir Zangen getravelt und Sattelgeställe mit einem Messer von der Kalmit repariert


----------



## dave (15. Februar 2009)

Und für ein, zwei Schnappschüsse war auch noch Zeit!











@face-to-ground:
Der Igel war Teil des Schwalbe-Karkassen-Tests! Was meldet der sich auch freiwillig?
Beim Muddy Mary wurde übrigens auch das Anti-Fährten-Profil eingeführt, um auf weichem Waldboden oder Schnee keine Abdrücke mehr zu hinterlassen. Zur Demonstration mal diese kurze Abfahrtspassage:


----------



## Bogie (16. Februar 2009)

So,

am Samstag gab es auch eine schöne AWP-Tour.
Allerdings mit 2 Teilnehmern weniger. Obwohl diese angereist waren.
Denn Rest kann man sich kaum ausmalen............





Überrollte Laufräder und Rucksäcke waren mal was neues.





Es wurde aber auch noch gestürzt...





geschoben





oder nett in die Kamera geblickt  (geht doch zena )





Gruß Bogie


----------



## Optimizer (16. Februar 2009)

war das die alberne-weiler-Tour?


----------



## zena (16. Februar 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> oder nett in die Kamera geblickt  (geht doch zena )
> 
> Gruß Bogie



Was heißt hier nett? Wer will das schon sein? Nach deinem Valentinstagkompliment "du dummes mädel" war ich so verzück, da konnt` ich nur lächeln
Eva und ich waren gestern aufm Weinbiet und ich später am Ecki. Selbst die blau-weiß-Passage am Christoffelsschuh war eher was für Hackl Jorsch als für ein MTB. 

...übrigens hat jemand von euch eine 400er lbs Feder für ein Fox DHX 5.0 rumliegen? Gerne gegen Bares oder Naturalien

...schönen verschneiten Büro/Baustellen/Werkshallenmontag
10a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (16. Februar 2009)

das Ergebnis zählt oder anders: Für ein schönes Foto mach ich fast alles.....


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Februar 2009)

Tatütata der nico ist kommendes Wochenende wieder da!


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Februar 2009)

Samstag mal ne DÜW Runde?
Herr Zimbo, was macht ihr Hinterad? 
Falls das wieder OK ist, würden sie sich als Ortskundiger dazugesellen?


----------



## Zelle (16. Februar 2009)

Da waren wir doch gestern erst ...


----------



## Levty (16. Februar 2009)

Damit es im Spam nicht untergeht:
*Hey Armin, es gibt auf der Kalmit keine Bratkartoffeln mehr!*


----------



## Zelle (16. Februar 2009)

Ich bin zwar nicht Armin ... 

*Gar nicht mehr? Nie wieder?*


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Februar 2009)

*War das nicht eh Kartoffelsalat den der Armin da so mochte?*

@Zelle: Na und? Ich will mal endlich in der Gegend... Ich will da ne Aussage von Zimbo zu hören!


----------



## Zelle (16. Februar 2009)

Ey ich fahr Dich platt!


----------



## Levty (16. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Damit es im Spam nicht untergeht:
> *Hey Armin, es gibt auf der Kalmit keine Bratkartoffeln mehr!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (16. Februar 2009)

hey lev,
jetzt liegen hier 1/3 der forumsuser mit epileptischem anfall vor dem rechner... 

heut gabs kartoffeln,
aber in der unimensa...


----------



## Flugrost (16. Februar 2009)

Gips dort schon lange nicht mehr.

...ich muss mal eben in die Augenkrebsklinik...


----------



## dave (16. Februar 2009)

Schaut Euch noch mal Levs Signatur an. Ich würd' sagen er hat's geschafft!


----------



## Levty (16. Februar 2009)

Yeah! 
Uni? Erstmal paar Wochen lang über alle lachen, die da jetzt hinmüssen


----------



## Romarius (16. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Tatütata der nico ist kommendes Wochenende wieder da!



du schaffst es auch extem erfolgreich jeglichen neuschneein den alpen auszuweichen...?!

bin erstmal wieder unten morgen/übermorgen. pessimistische schätzungen gehen von 20cm heute nacht und 60cm morgen übern tag verteilt aus.


----------



## Levty (16. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> 20cm heute nacht und 60cm morgen übern tag verteilt aus.


Ja, und zwar hier in HD!
Ich bin kurz davor meine Skihose anzuziehen und den Bus zum Königstuhl zu nehmen 

Achja, passend zum wetter:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXxNKLwh39Q&feature=related


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (16. Februar 2009)

Nicht eher sowas?: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8OSWe82rsk

letzte nacht 280km über deutsche Autobahnen fahren war höchst interessant mit dem Schneetreiben und dem Schneematsch auf der Straße.


----------



## Levty (16. Februar 2009)

Verdammte Schei..e auch, bei dem Wetter fährt der Bus nicht zum Königstuhl...
Ächz...


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2009)

Tja, dann wohl zu Fuß, nech? 

Ab morgen erstmal 2 Monate lang wieder Kondition aufbauen... schei** Uni, schei** instabiles Skelett!


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> du schaffst es auch extem erfolgreich jeglichen neuschneein den alpen auszuweichen...?!
> 
> bin erstmal wieder unten morgen/übermorgen. pessimistische schätzungen gehen von 20cm heute nacht und 60cm morgen übern tag verteilt aus.


Irgendwie ja schon. Aber hauptsächlich liegts ja daran, das ich keine Ahnung von Freeskiing habe und deswegen im von anderen Abhänig bin. Außerdem möchte ich ungern ein paar Cracks auf die Nerven fallen und ausbremsen...


----------



## kneesliding (16. Februar 2009)

Bin auch demnächst in deine gegend Nico.
Bekannter von uns Wohnt in Lindau, und wir fahren am Ostern gemeinsam nach Stanton (St. Anton)


----------



## iTom (16. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Verdammte Schei..e auch, bei dem Wetter fährt der Bus nicht zum Königstuhl...
> Ächz...



Inbus fährt im Prinzip nicht zum Königstuhl


----------



## Levty (16. Februar 2009)

Mir egal 
Hab dann soweit es geht pedaliert, und ab der Himmelsleiter getragen. Oben auf der Leiter waren meine Schue nicht mehr zu sehen.

Achja Dave, die neuen Boots sind ganz gut  Muss die noch ein wenig eintragen, dann läufts. Und die kleben wirklich auf dem Pedal!


----------



## iTom (16. Februar 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> So,
> 
> am Samstag gab es auch eine schöne AWP-Tour.
> Allerdings mit 2 Teilnehmern weniger. Obwohl diese angereist waren.
> ...



Radolfzell

Ist aber nicht sein Auto, oder etwa doch


----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Achja Dave, die neuen Boots sind ganz gut  Muss die noch ein wenig eintragen, dann läufts. Und die kleben wirklich auf dem Pedal!



Schnäppchenkauf


----------



## Romarius (16. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Irgendwie ja schon. Aber hauptsächlich liegts ja daran, das ich keine Ahnung von Freeskiing habe und deswegen im von anderen Abhänig bin. Außerdem möchte ich ungern ein paar Cracks auf die Nerven fallen und ausbremsen...



geh mit leuten ausm anderen forum touren. das kann jeder. immer ein fuss vor den anderen 
und kondition haste ja...bei einer abfahrt ists auch egal wie schnell man ist.

ausserdem, der sebba und die anderen aus der bregenz-ecke sind auch nicht die besten skifahrer...

ps: man kann auch prima nachttouren gehen, wenn man ne strecke kennt. 
nackttouren ist aber nur was für die fortgeschrittenen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (16. Februar 2009)

Tja,... da fängts ja schon an: Tourequipment habe ich leider nicht...  Aber ich denke ich werde mir bei meinen nächsten Ski was in Richtung Naxo zulegen. Vorher lasse ich mich aber noch mal von dir beraten! 
Tja... und das zweite Problem ist das mich nackt keiner sehen will... gaaaanz sicher nicht...


----------



## Bumble (16. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Tja... und das zweite Problem ist das mich nackt keiner sehen will... gaaaanz sicher nicht...



*Frag mal den Strandi *


----------



## Levty (16. Februar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Schnäppchenkauf


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Frag mal den Strandi *


öhhhhhhhh... hab ich da was verpasst?!


----------



## Levty (16. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> öhhhhhhhh... hab ich da was verpasst?!


Du bist doch über den Wurstmarkt geflitzt, weißt du nicht mehr?
Und der Strandi ist dir hinterher gerannt. Und am Ende bist du nur noch von ihm weggerannt.


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Du bist doch über den Wurstmarkt geflitzt, weißt du nicht mehr?
> Und der Strandi ist dir hinterher gerannt. Und am Ende bist du nur noch von ihm weggerannt.


Sollte das wirklich der Fall gewesen sein würde das bedeuten das ich eindeutig zu viel trinke!


----------



## Flugrost (16. Februar 2009)

Borat auf pfälzisch?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Sollte das wirklich der Fall gewesen sein würde das bedeuten das ich eindeutig zu viel trinke!


...oder zu wenig! Im Wein liegt die Wahrheit und wenn du dich noch nicht an die ganze Wahrheit erinnest, hast du noch zu wenig intus  ...nein, nicht inbus!


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Februar 2009)

ähm... Bumble pennt doch als imBus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (16. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ähm... Bumble pennt doch als imBus, oder?



*gelegentlich 

Aber ohne Inbus. *


----------



## kneesliding (16. Februar 2009)

Huh? 

wer hat Alans key ???


----------



## face-to-ground (16. Februar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> letzte nacht mit 280km/h über deutsche Autobahnen fahren war höchst interessant mit dem Schneetreiben und dem Schneematsch auf der Straße.



mach halt e bissi langsamer


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> So,
> 
> am Samstag gab es auch eine schöne AWP-Tour.
> Allerdings mit 2 Teilnehmern weniger. Obwohl diese angereist waren.
> ...


Damals wars
Damals als es noch die norternleichts gab und deren touren zum glühweinfassen bei den franzmännern.
Joldene zeiten sach ick euch...... frägt ma den achim


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Februar 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> mach halt e bissi langsamer


Das sagen die von der Polizei auch immer... die schreiben mir das sogar und helfen dann aber wieder schneller zu werden in dem sie mir den Führerschein abnehmen und damit natürlich auch die Kontrollen vereinfachen.


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Februar 2009)

Hier hats über Nacht um die 10cm Neuschnee direkt am See runter gemacht. Will nicht wissen wie es in den Alpen aussieht!  Ich glaube jetzt ist mal wieder der richtige Zeitpunkt Brettle rutschen zu gehen... Tja... und ich verpasse es wieder...

Im Hinterland soll sogar um die 20cm gefallen sein was mir ein Arbeitskollege berichtet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (17. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> der richtige Zeitpunkt Brettle rutschen zu gehen... Tja... und ich verpasse es wieder...



gewöhn dich schon mal dran, ab und zu was zu verpassen...das ist im Arbeitsleben nix neues.
Zu den Schneeverhältnissen - ich hoffe auf ein sonnenreichen Frühling damit die Matsche in den Alpen abschmilzt sonst musst du mir dein Brettl leihen fürs Runterfahrn
tschöööö


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Februar 2009)

zena schrieb:


> gewöhn dich schon mal dran, ab und zu was zu verpassen...das ist im Arbeitsleben nix neues.
> Zu den Schneeverhältnissen - ich hoffe auf ein sonnenreichen Frühling damit die Matsche in den Alpen abschmilzt sonst musst du mir dein Brettl leihen fürs Runterfahrn
> tschöööö


Nööööööö!!! Ich habe am Wochenende einfach was viiiieeel besseres vor.  Und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt nur Radelfahren!


----------



## kneesliding (17. Februar 2009)

Poppen ???


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hier hats über Nacht um die 10cm Neuschnee direkt am See runter gemacht. Will nicht wissen wie es in den Alpen aussieht!  Ich glaube jetzt ist mal wieder der richtige Zeitpunkt Brettle rutschen zu gehen... Tja... und ich verpasse es wieder...
> 
> Im Hinterland soll sogar um die 20cm gefallen sein was mir ein Arbeitskollege berichtet...



tja....das nennt man(n) dann wohl bescheidenes thai mingh. thai mingh kann man nicht lernen - das ist eine gabe, die angeboren ist 

und nein, 10a - das hat auch nix mit dem arbeitsleben zu tun


----------



## Flugrost (19. Februar 2009)

Klick


----------



## zena (20. Februar 2009)

hey-ho
was geht oder geht nicht morgen? 
die aufkleber-idee weckt entzugserscheinungen in mir, zum glück hat specialized einiges schon drufgepinselt...
alla dann bis morgen, woimmer es stattfindet


----------



## Zelle (20. Februar 2009)

Steht im übersichtlichen spämfreien AWP Wochenened-Touren FR ed


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. Februar 2009)

@ Zena. 1000h Sportplatz.


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Februar 2009)

Das weiß sie doch schon längst...

Wir sollten übrigens, wenn das Wetter besser wird unsere Tourentreffs in der Rheinpfalz veröffentlichen...


----------



## Optimizer (20. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das weiß sie doch schon längst...
> 
> Wir sollten übrigens, wenn das Wetter besser wird unsere Tourentreffs in der Rheinpfalz veröffentlichen...



Mannheimer Morgen nicht vergessen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das weiß sie doch schon längst...
> 
> Wir sollten übrigens, wenn das Wetter besser wird unsere Tourentreffs in der Rheinpfalz veröffentlichen...



Weshalb? Da gips doch ´nen neuen Spamfreien Fr ed ...


----------



## Levty (20. Februar 2009)

Und die RNZ bitte, damit ich auch noch was mitbekomm'


----------



## der-tick.de (20. Februar 2009)

BNN und Süddeutsche?


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Februar 2009)

ALLE MEDIEN!!!

Oder um es so auszudrücken, dass es alle verstehen:
Wenn ich in Zukunft per PN versuche, die Gruppengröße einzuschränken,
dann BITTE keine Einträge ins Forum...
Wenn das nicht klappt, dann werden einige von euch mich nur noch 2-3 Mal im Jahr treffen.


----------



## kneesliding (20. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht klappt, dann werden einige von euch mich nur noch 2-3 Mal im Jahr treffen.



Zimbo old chap...

Das ist vielleicht en Paar luets hier gewolt 
Aber ich bin erst wieder mit dabei wen das mit den Boarden nicht mehr geht 

Schade, wiel ich schon tierisch bock aufs rad fahren hab.


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Februar 2009)

OK - ich glaube ich habe den Post verstanden...
Wenn die Leute mich nicht sehen wollen, dann fahren sie nicht bei uns mit.
Es wird auch weiterhin öffentlich ausgeschriebene Touren geben.
Doof ist nur, wenn im Frühling jeden Samstag 15 Leute aufkreuzen, und der Versuch dies zu verhindern im Ansatz scheitert.
Aber das kriegen wir schon hin...

Fiehl Spas biem Bohrden!


----------



## Zelle (20. Februar 2009)

Bitte auch die Anzeigen in der Nordsee-Zeitung aufnehmen, denn weiß der Moe auch bescheid. Danke! 

Schönes Wochenende oder bis morgen!


----------



## Flugrost (20. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Doof ist nur, wenn im Frühling jeden Samstag 15 Leute aufkreuzen, und der



Dann nimmst Du die eine und ich die andere Hälfte - fahren tunwa eh zusammen.


----------



## Levty (20. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Dann nimmst Du die eine und ich die andere Hälfte - fahren tunwa eh zusammen.


Finde den Vorschlag sehr gut.
Wir/Ihr könnten/tet uns/euch ja auch in 2er Gruppen aufteilen. So wie im KiGa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. Februar 2009)

Steilvorlage!


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Februar 2009)

Wir könnten sowas wirklich mal machen:
- Treffen mit max. 20 Personen
- zwei verschiedene Tourverläufe
- auf beiden Routen zeitgleich die selben Hütten ansteuern

Das wäre sowas wie New Pfalz Disorder II
(Bitte nicht abkürzen...)


----------



## Zelle (20. Februar 2009)

NFD II


----------



## Levty (20. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Steilvorlage!


Dann hopp!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. Februar 2009)

mmm da mach isch ned mid


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Februar 2009)

is morgen tour? wann? und wo liegt eigentlich gimmeldingen? 



(ok, ok, war n witz, wenn auch nur n schlechter.....)


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcMT395UvWI"]YouTube - Rhabarberbarbara[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. Februar 2009)

ignore/


----------



## Flugrost (20. Februar 2009)

... und ich schaus noch zu Ende...





Ich bin erst Sonntag am Start.

Dank an Kelme für das erste, informative Post (im Eisthread) seit langem!


----------



## zena (21. Februar 2009)

wie schon erfahren gab es auf der heutigen Tour einige eisige Herausforderungen fahrtechnischer Natur und dabei kam die Frage auf wo denn bitte schön Fauen "dicke Eier" haben. Hier eine gegooglte Anleitung wie auch Mann dicke Eier hinbekommtguten Appetit

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lg4Mpe9jBA"]YouTube - Manni fix fÃ¼r dicke Eier[/ame]


----------



## zena (21. Februar 2009)

...und noch was zum Thema "warum es so wenig Mädels im PW gibt die technisch anspruchsvolle Trails fahren"
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZGEp9Z3JjU"]YouTube - Tammy Donahugh - Girls Rock![/ame]
weil wir in der Pfalz lieber einen Blumen/Gemüsegarten anlegen statt mit dem Minibagger Dirts aufm Grundstück zu shapen, vielleicht liegt es an der Sonnenscheineinstellung der Amerikanerinnen. 
Ich glaube die Mädels hierzulande müssen sich bissi organisieren und dann klappt das schon ...ich befürchte nur dass ein entsprechender Thread gleicht von euch Jungs übergespamt wird und die Mädels sich mal wieder nicht trauen.  ODER?????


----------



## Flugrost (21. Februar 2009)

Und wer spamt hier wo?
;-]


----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2009)

*Dann lasst uns bissl Videos posten 

@Zimbo: Davon hab ich vorhin geredet:*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb7moul9OPA"]YouTube - Trial In Montpellier 1[/ame]


----------



## Flugrost (21. Februar 2009)

Zimbo kann dich erst am Montag hören - moin iwo am Start?


----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Zimbo kann dich erst am Montag hören - moin iwo am Start?




*Ich weiss, aber dann hat er Montag morgen gleich was schönes zum anschaun 

Morgen Biken ? Kommt aufs Wetter an, vorhin hatts schon wieder angefangen zu pissen, obwohl wir noch nen Berg fahren wollten *


----------



## eL (22. Februar 2009)

zena schrieb:


> die Mädels hierzulande müssen sich bissi organisieren und dann klappt das schon


Frauenbewegungen sind ja grundsätzlich zu begrüßen
solange sie Rythmisch sind!!

Wenn aber zu viel dirts geschaufelt sind und alle aussehen wie Missy "The Missile" Giove dann muss so etwas verhindert werden.

iss ja nur zu eurem schutze


----------



## Romarius (22. Februar 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUBz108XEco"]YouTube - Margit Sponheimer: "Am Rosenmontag bin ich geboren"[/ame]
in diesem sinne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (22. Februar 2009)

ich hasse Fasching 
Deshalb fahr ich morgen wieder in den Schnee 

Pete


----------



## face-to-ground (22. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Dann lasst uns bissl Videos posten
> 
> @Zimbo: Davon hab ich vorhin geredet:*



hmm..das eine fahrrad sieht aber arg komisch aus - ist das so ein 'gps'-fahrrad?


----------



## zena (22. Februar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Frauenbewegungen sind ja grundsätzlich zu begrüßen
> solange sie Rythmisch sind!!
> 
> Wenn aber zu viel dirts geschaufelt sind und alle aussehen wie Missy "The Missile" Giove dann muss so etwas verhindert werden.
> ...



ausnahmsweise bin ich fast deiner Meinung. Rhysm&Blues gehören zusammen rhytmisch radln und auch heulen wenns mal nicht klappt...

das Aussehen ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache, sportliches Fahren kann aber auch feminin ausschauen...glücklicherweise sorgt die Textilindustrie dafür dass der kleine Unterschied beim Biken auch sichtbar wird...
tö-tööö, tö-tööö, tö-töööööö


----------



## michar (22. Februar 2009)

zena schrieb:


> ausnahmsweise bin ich fast deiner Meinung. Rhysm&Blues gehören zusammen rhytmisch radln und auch heulen wenns mal nicht klappt...
> 
> das Aussehen ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache, sportliches Fahren kann aber auch feminin ausschauen...glücklicherweise sorgt die Textilindustrie dafür dass der kleine Unterschied beim Biken auch sichtbar wird...
> tö-tööö, tö-tööö, tö-töööööö




ich glaub ich hab dich am samstag aufm weinbiet gesehen..wir haben grad hochgeschoben als du uns mehr oder weniger ,,fahrend,, entgegengekommen bist...war sehr lustig bei den bedingungen....hab hinter uns in der kurve nur noch ein schreien gehoert


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> YouTube - Margit Sponheimer: "Am Rosenmontag bin ich geboren"
> in diesem sinne...


Boah... was Schmerzen... Ist sowas laut Genfer-Konvention nicht verboten?
Ruf mal einer den internationalen Strafgerichtshof an!!


----------



## Kelme (22. Februar 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpaulFFVQh4"]YouTube - Ernst Neger - "Heile, Heile GÃ¤nsje" Live[/ame]

Von der 54-er Version habe ich kein Filmchen gefunden.


----------



## eL (22. Februar 2009)

ohh zena ick glob du hast det nich janz verstanden (oder sollte ich hier "anderst verstanden" sagen) was ich da meinte

na bloß jut sonst gäb es nächstes ma wieder kloppe

beste grüße

eL


----------



## Flugrost (22. Februar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> na bloß jut sonst gäb es nächstes ma wieder kloppe



gips sowieso


----------



## eL (23. Februar 2009)

nö jipps nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceCalt (23. Februar 2009)

Ja, Fasching ist reine Zeitverschwendung. Aber wie genau geht das mit dem Winterpokal? Mich interessiert zurzeit nur wie es abläuft. Wie wird es eigentlich gewährleistet? Trägt man willkürlich den TagesKMstand ein und es merkt keiner, wenn manche Leute großzügig aufrunden?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Februar 2009)

iceCalt schrieb:


> Ja, Fasching ist reine Zeitverschwendung. Aber wie genau geht das mit dem Winterpokal? Mich interessiert zurzeit nur wie es abläuft. Wie wird es eigentlich gewährleistet? Trägt man willkürlich den TagesKMstand ein und es merkt keiner, wenn manche Leute großzügig aufrunden?



Es geht um den gefühlten Kilometerstand. Winter ist schließlich die Zeit der Gefühle.


----------



## Flugrost (23. Februar 2009)

WP ist großes Gefühlskino!


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Februar 2009)

Auch lustig, im ANTI-Winterpokal-Fred wegen Winterpokal zu fragen...
Der WP ist eine Plattform zum Schwanzvergleich und dicke Eier raushängen lassen - kann ja keiner kontrollieren.


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Auch lustig, im ANTI-Winterpokal-Fred wegen Winterpokal zu fragen...
> Der WP ist eine Plattform zum Schwanzvergleich und dicke Eier raushängen lassen - kann ja keiner kontrollieren.


Braucht auch niemand... es ist ja über die regionalen Grenzen hinaus bekannt, dass ich den größten....

















Baum im Wald gefällt habe...


----------



## Zelle (23. Februar 2009)

Ich dachte Winterportal ist eine Plattform auf der es darum geht Kranheiten auszutauschen und zu jammern, wie schlecht es einem geht. Aber es heißt ja Winterpokal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A.P.B. (23. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich dachte Winterportal ist eine Plattform auf der es darum geht Kranheiten auszutauschen und zu jammern, wie schlecht es einem geht.


gibts es dafür nicht nen invaliden-sauf-fred? der ist meines Wissens das ganze Jahr verfügbar...oder?

Das einzige Sinnvolle was aus dem WP-Pokal entstanden ist, ist die Trainingsverwaltung (und zwar für diejenigen, die wirklich einen ehrlichen Überblick über ihr Training haben wollen) und dann noch dieser Thread hier.......ähh sorry, für letzteres meinte ich sinnfrei, nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Flugrost (23. Februar 2009)

A.P.B. schrieb:


> Das einzige Sinnvolle was aus dem WP-Pokal entstanden ist, ist die Trainingsverwaltung (und zwar für diejenigen, die wirklich einen ehrlichen Überblick über ihr Training haben wollen) und dann noch dieser Thread hier.......ähh sorry, für letzteres meinte ich sinnfrei, nicht sinnvoll.



Ah, das wußte ich noch nicht...


----------



## Zelle (23. Februar 2009)

Wer ist Thread?


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2009)

Hey Zelle...
Ich habe noch nen alten Mavic D321 32-Loch Felgenring zu hause liegen. Er ist zwar brutal verdellert und wird nie mehr rund werden, aber für nen 5er ist er dein!  Das ist doch mal nen Schnäpper, oder?


----------



## Flugrost (23. Februar 2009)

Soll ich dirs erklären? immerhin weiß ichs ja jetzt.


----------



## Zelle (23. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hey Zelle...
> Ich habe noch nen alten Mavic D321 32-Loch Felgenring zu hause liegen. Er ist zwar brutal verdellert und wird nie mehr rund werden, aber für nen 5er ist er dein!  Das ist doch mal nen Schnäpper, oder?



Danke, aber ich mache meine Felgen lieber selber kaputt 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Soll ich dirs erklären? immerhin weiß ichs ja jetzt.



Wem was erklären?


----------



## Flugrost (23. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich mache _andere_ Felgen lieber selber kaputt
> Wem was erklären?



`habs eh schon wieder vergessen...


----------



## Zelle (23. Februar 2009)

Achso ... daran habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Ich dachte eigentlich an das Zerstören meiner eigenen Felgen. Aber gut dass ich euch habe und immer wieder daran erinnert werde!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Missy "The Missile" Giove


Kennt das gute Stück hier überhaupt noch jemand...? 




kneesliding schrieb:


> ich hasse Fasching
> Deshalb fahr ich morgen wieder in den Schnee


Bestes Anti-Faschings-Pr ogramm, wo es geben tut  Nur nicht dahin fahren, wo die Oranje-Seuche ausgebrochen ist - den Fehler haben wir am WE gemacht 




Bumble schrieb:


> Trial In Montpellier


Biketrial ist ja sehr schön anzuschauen, aber Mototrial find ich irgendwie plöt.


----------



## eL (23. Februar 2009)

smupp... Leider nein... es war hier schon mal der nahme jefallen aber alles raunte "wer issn dit"
ejal seit 2003 isse eh jeschichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (23. Februar 2009)

hat hier zufällig wer ne ahnung wie ich eine elektronische /exakte) zeitnahme machen kann?

geht um 2 kontakte, eine person muss den einen kontakt loslösen und den anderen danach per berührung anschalten. dazwischen die zeit wäre interessant. kontakte wären sogar stromleitend (stahlseil).

und: hat einer nen nintendo wii fit balance das ich mal ausprobieren könnte (hier in mainz ist ja bis einschl mittwoch nichts machbar ausser saufen...  )?


----------



## Optimizer (23. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> geht um 2 kontakte, eine person muss den einen kontakt loslösen und den anderen danach per berührung anschalten. dazwischen die zeit wäre interessant. kontakte wären sogar stromleitend (stahlseil).



Als Elektrofachkraft kann ich nur sagen... Finger weg vom Spautz, wenn man keine Ahnung hat... lieber nen Fachmann was machen lassen


----------



## Romarius (23. Februar 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Als Elektrofachkraft kann ich nur sagen... Finger weg vom Spautz, wenn man keine Ahnung hat... lieber nen Fachmann was machen lassen



es geht um ein wissenschaftliches experiment. nicht um was heimwerkmässiges. 

ach, und was mit 2 lichtschranken bräucht ich auch.. das sollte aber net so das problem sein.
bissle mit kabeln und leichtem strom kann ich schon umgehen.


----------



## Flugrost (24. Februar 2009)

Unwort des Jahres: Konjunkturpaket.
...brech...


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres: Konjunkturpaket.
> ...brech...


Warum? Funktioniert doch gut... zumindest für Toyota & Co.


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> es geht um ein wissenschaftliches experiment. nicht um was heimwerkmässiges.
> 
> ach, und was mit 2 lichtschranken bräucht ich auch.. das sollte aber net so das problem sein.
> bissle mit kabeln und leichtem strom kann ich schon umgehen.


Also die Schaltfunktion mit Lichtschranken zu realisieren sollte nicht das Problem sein. Eher die Zeit zwischen den zwei Impulsen zu messen.
Wenns etwas für die Uni ist kannste ja mal bei den großen Zeitmessfirmen (z.B. TAGHeuer) anfragen ob die ne Leihanlage haben.
Wenn es ein wissenschaftliches Experiment sein soll und auch einen gewissen Anspruch hat, dann muss ich als eventuell zukünftiger Doktorand doch sehr zu vernünftigen Messequipment raten.


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Warum? Funktioniert doch gut... zumindest für Toyota & Co.



Für VW doch auch, Polo und Fox werden gekauft wie blöd! 

Ach ja, die werden ja gar nicht in Deutschland hergestellt. Aber besser das Geld bleibt auf der Erde als dass alle außerirdische Ufos kaufen!


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2009)

Tja... also langsam geht mir das Gemaule der Deutschen echt auf die Nerven. Ich glaube ich habe in meinem Leben noch keine 5 Leute getroffen die SPD, Grüne oder CDU gewählt haben, oder sie haben es zumindest nicht zugegeben. Da frag ich mich ernsthaft wie die jetzige Regierung an die Macht kam?
Ich bin mal gespannt, wann das Volk eine Alternative aus der Mitte wählt. Aber in Zeiten von "BigBrother, die 10 Staffel" und "Heidis Next Fleischbeschau" ist es wohl für die Mehrheit der Bürger schwer mit ihrem berieselten Verstand wirkliche Argumente zu erkennen und gar zu verstehen...


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2009)

genau, die APPD muss ran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> eine Alternative aus der Mitte


Extreme, egal in welche Richtung sind nie gut. Aber ich glaube das haben wir inzwischen gelernt, oder?


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> es geht um ein wissenschaftliches experiment. nicht um was heimwerkmässiges.
> 
> ach, und was mit 2 lichtschranken bräucht ich auch.. das sollte aber net so das problem sein.
> bissle mit kabeln und leichtem strom kann ich schon umgehen.



ja was jetzt? messung per kontakt oder messung per lichtschranke? geht es darum, so ne messung selbst aufzubauen oder darfst du ne vorgefertigte messung verwenden um irgend ein experiment aufzubauen? wenn du selbst bauen willst/musst: keep it simple! lichtschranken (reflexlichtschranken) haben häufig relaiskontakte die kann man recht günstig an irgend nen einfachen elektronischen timer verknüpfen (parallel zu einem der taster, die das ding eh schon hat). wenn das teil mit 230V betrieben wird und du keine ahnung hast, was du da tust: finger weg. 
hier, google ist dein freund: http://www.sport-soft.com/software/stopwatch1/index.php#Versionen


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich find das Konjunkturpaket zum GroÃteil unsinnig - freu mich aber trotzdem,
dass Mama Staat mir 2500 â¬ spendiert  
Mitsubishi freut sich auch...

Hartz der Vierte sollte auch erhÃ¤ngt werden ... ich meine erhÃ¶ht.
Allerdings denke ich dabei nicht an die Tabak- und Alkoholindustrie,
sondern an die Menschen die mit 360 â¬ pro Monat leben mÃ¼ssen...


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> .........
> Mitsubishi freut sich auch...




Da gebe ich Dir Recht, wenn so Urdeutsche Firmen wie Schmitt, Schulze, Meier und Mitsubishi am Konjunkturpaket Geld verdienen.......


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2009)

Schulze ist auch deutsch?


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Schulze ist auch deutsch?



ja das sind Sudetendeutsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (24. Februar 2009)

@Romarius: Ich habe gehört, Festina baut recht schnelle Uhren.


----------



## pfalz (24. Februar 2009)

> dass Mama Staat mir 2500 â¬ spendiert
> Mitsubishi freut sich auch...



Subaru auch....


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Februar 2009)

Impreza bestellt?
Bei mir reicht's nur für'n Colt, diese Woche kommt er endlich!


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2009)

Ich werde heute wohl einen deutschen Hersteller mal wieder ein bisschen unter die Arme greifen müssen  ... oder hat jemand von euch heute oder morgen eine freie Hebebühne die ich nutzen kann?


----------



## Speedbullit (24. Februar 2009)

ein colt für alle fälle, nicht schlecht


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2009)

Du bisch voll der Spämmer Speedbullit


----------



## Romarius (24. Februar 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ja was jetzt? messung per kontakt oder messung per lichtschranke? geht es darum, so ne messung selbst aufzubauen oder darfst du ne vorgefertigte messung verwenden um irgend ein experiment aufzubauen? wenn du selbst bauen willst/musst: keep it simple! lichtschranken (reflexlichtschranken) haben häufig relaiskontakte die kann man recht günstig an irgend nen einfachen elektronischen timer verknüpfen (parallel zu einem der taster, die das ding eh schon hat). wenn das teil mit 230V betrieben wird und du keine ahnung hast, was du da tust: finger weg.
> hier, google ist dein freund: http://www.sport-soft.com/software/stopwatch1/index.php#Versionen



ähm beides. einmal per kontakt und einmal per lichtschranke 
ist egal wie, es muss nur die zeit nehmen, die gegenstand von a nach b braucht.


btw: @abwrackprämie: wer richtig rechnet sollte aber auch berücksichtigen, dass die ganzen autos, die ihr jetzt 2500euro "billiger" bekommt, bis vor dieser prämie in etwa zum gleichen endpreis gab. oder erinnert ihr euch nichtmehr  an das klagelied letztes jahr der händler, sie müssten 15-20% nachlass geben, damitüberhaupt noch wer kauft...?  mein werter herr schöpfer hat sich vorletztes jahr was neues gekauft. preislich uvp um 25k, gezahlt hat er 21k incl 2k extras und service kostenlos. neu, beim offiziellen händler. im nachbarort.


----------



## pfalz (24. Februar 2009)

nö, nen neuen Forester (muss Familientauglich sein...)

*UND NEIN, NICHT IN FÖRSTERGRÜN!!!*


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Februar 2009)

Lauf, Forrester, lauf! 


@Romarius:
Ich hatte das Auto schon vor der Bekanntgabe der Umweltprämie bestellt,
und die tollen Rabatte um die 20% kriegt man auch nur bei Barzahlung.
Somit übernimmt das Konjunkturpaket meine Anzahlung und das Geld kann ich behalten.


----------



## pfalz (24. Februar 2009)

> Lauf, Forrester, lauf!





so, geh jetzt boarden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (24. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Lauf, Forrester, lauf!
> 
> 
> @Romarius:
> ...



schlaues zimbo-tier. braaahv. hol das leckerli, ja, hol das leckerli


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2009)

Ja... und der B200 den ich im Auge hatte ist von außen mal wieder riesengroß und von innen mini. Frage mich, wie man da nen Rad reinbekommen soll. Wenn überhaupt dann nur in Einzelteilen kleingemahlen...


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir Recht, wenn so Urdeutsche Firmen wie Schmitt, Schulze, Meier und Mitsubishi am Konjunkturpaket Geld verdienen.......



in der tat. zum glück werden deutsche autos noch ausschließlich in deutschland hergestellt... (übrigens: die meisten japaner haben werke hier in europa, in denen die autos für den markt hier produziert werden  )
was auch interessant ist - nirgends in diesen tollen statistiken und berechnungen taucht auf, wie viel energie verbraucht wird und wie viel co2 emittiert wird, um so ein neues auto herzustellen - da könnte man den alten bock das eine oder andere jahrzehnt locker betreiben ohne jemals ein schlechtes gewissen zu bekommen 

@ nico: tut das net weh, so ne karre im auge zu haben?  für autos gibts übrigens echt tolle heckträgersysteme - bei den schwaben is sowas direkt beim händler zu bestellen (*g* da geht aber bestimmt die abwrackprämie nur für den halter drauf...)


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2009)

Hehe... das kann gut sein. Allerdings würde ich gerne meine Räder (Mehrzahl) im Auto transportieren. Im Winter alleine schon wegen dem Salz auf der Straße. Dann sollte auch noch ein bisschen Campingequipment reingehen.
Am liebsten wäre mir ja der Transport imbus, aber so nen VW Bus kostet ja locker das Doppelte was ne B-Klasse kostet. Verrückt...
Werde mich doch noch mal nach einen Caddy Live Maxi umschauen. Aber das Teil ist ja nicht gerade die Sportlichkeit in Autoform...


----------



## Houschter (24. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Werde mich doch noch mal nach einen Caddy Live Maxi umschauen. Aber das Teil ist ja nicht gerade die Sportlichkeit in Autoform...



In meinen Golf V passen zwei Bikes, Platz für Gepäck wär auch noch. Gut, ein Sportwagen iss das auch nicht aber voll bikertauglich!


----------



## Romarius (24. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hehe... das kann gut sein. Allerdings würde ich gerne meine Räder (Mehrzahl) im Auto transportieren. Im Winter alleine schon wegen dem Salz auf der Straße. Dann sollte auch noch ein bisschen Campingequipment reingehen.
> Am liebsten wäre mir ja der Transport imbus, aber so nen VW Bus kostet ja locker das Doppelte was ne B-Klasse kostet. Verrückt...
> Werde mich doch noch mal nach einen Caddy Live Maxi umschauen. Aber das Teil ist ja nicht gerade die Sportlichkeit in Autoform...



^^sowas hatte ich auch im Blickfeld. Mein jetziger Ducato ist mir manchmal zu gross, bzw kleiner ginge schon noch insb wenn ich mal näher richtung berge ziehe. Bin den normalen Caddy mal gefahren, mit allem möglichen Arbeitsutensil drin (mehrere 100kg), und der ging echt gut. Könnte was sparsamer sein, aber sonst ganz ok (ähnlich sagen wir mal nem Focus). Drehsitze gibts dafür auch. 
den ohne Rückbank, dafür mit Bettkonstruktion und Ablagemöglichkeiten (selbstgebaut) und Standheizung. aber kauf dir nicht das "camping"-zubehör von vw direkt. das ist ********. sieht nur gut aus, praktisch ists total fürn arsch. und nicht durchdacht.

mein traum wär ja sowas wie ein fiat panda. saubillig im einkauf, alles raus ausser fahrersitz. bett und heizung rein, isolieren und ab gehts  wiederverkaufswert hat das teil nach 3-5jahren (wenns denn solange hält) eh keinen mehr von daher kann einem das eh wurscht sein 


ps: witzig. das sch-wort wird hier automatisch ge-******. schei-ß-e


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2009)

Ja der B200 geht halt schon ne gute Ecke besser. Da gibts auch nen Sportpaket mit Sportfahrwerk ab Werk. Am liebsten wäre mir der B200 Tubro, aber da ists schwer etwas Vernünftiges als Jahreswagen zu bekommen weil die nicht viel verkauft wurden.
Da ich mal semiprofessionel Motorsport betrieben habe kann mich halt eine Karre mit 60 PS wirklich nicht mehr hinter dem Ofen hervorlocken. Nur weil man knappe 200 PS hat heißt das ja nicht, dass man die auch zum Bäcker ausfahren muss.


----------



## Romarius (24. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Da ich mal semiprofessionel Motorsport betrieben habe kann mich halt eine Karre mit 60 PS wirklich nicht mehr hinter dem Ofen hervorlocken. Nur weil man knappe 200 PS hat heißt das ja nicht, dass man die auch zum Bäcker ausfahren muss.


muuuhhhh, da hast den falschen diskussionspartner 
fahr doch zur Abwechslung einfach schneller Rad oder geh mehr und schneller skifahren. Mir persönlich reicht das vollkommen. wenns dich mit 80-100km/h (auf ski) mal hinlegt und du binnen 3m bremst weißt was g-kräfte sind - da brauchst keine 180000ps
Autofahren egal wie auf öffentlichen strassen, ist dann nurnoch dazu da um von a nach b zu kommen


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> muuuhhhh, da hast den falschen diskussionspartner
> fahr doch zur Abwechslung einfach schneller Rad oder geh mehr und schneller skifahren. Mir persönlich reicht das vollkommen. wenns dich mit 80-100km/h (auf ski) mal hinlegt und du binnen 3m bremst weißt was g-kräfte sind - da brauchst keine 180000ps
> Autofahren egal wie auf öffentlichen strassen, ist dann nurnoch dazu da um von a nach b zu kommen


Tja das mit dem schneller Radfahren ist so ne Sache. Ich fahre jetzt seit 5 1/2 Jahren Mountainbike und kann immer noch keinen Wheelie!  Irgendwie fehlen mir da wohl doch zwei Räder zum kompletten "Sportgerät".
Das mit dem Skifahren haben wir ja schon zu genüge breitgetreten. Ich bin einfach selbst dran schuld und das ist ja gerade das Schlimme daran. Ich weiß woran es liegt und kann es einfach nicht abstellen (ist beim Radelfahren übrigens genauso). 
So,... habe ich euch jetzt genug verwirrt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (24. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> Autofahren egal wie auf öffentlichen strassen, ist dann nurnoch dazu da um von a nach b zu kommen



*Genau, aber der Nico braucht doch was zum rumprollen *


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> *Genau, aber der Nico braucht doch was zum rumprollen *


Naja... der B200 Turbo Schriftzug auf der Heckklappe wäre das erste was abkommt. Ist doch viel besser wenn man nicht auf den ersten Blick sieht wozu das Auto fähig ist...


----------



## Romarius (24. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Naja... der B200 Turbo Schriftzug auf der Heckklappe wäre das erste was abkommt. Ist doch viel besser wenn man nicht auf den ersten Blick sieht wozu das Auto fähig ist...



lass mich raten: wenn du den rechten fuss in eine streckung bringst, wirds auto allmählich lauter und schneller? 

wenn dem so ist, bin ich ganz schön baff. wow


----------



## Speedbullit (24. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Naja... der B200 Turbo Schriftzug auf der Heckklappe wäre das erste was abkommt. Ist doch viel besser wenn man nicht auf den ersten Blick sieht wozu das Auto fähig ist...



hat das ding dann wenigstens einen spoiler


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2009)

Öhm... könnt ihr hier mal bitte aufhören die B-Klasse mies zu reden? 
Jaaa... mir gefällt die B-Klasse,... na und?


----------



## Kelme (24. Februar 2009)

Nico, an der B-Klasse hat Daimler in der Seitenansicht schon so viele Linien verbastelt, da kannst du zwei schöne Autos draus zeichnen. Die Front reicht wahrscheinlich sogar für zweieinhalb Autos. Außerdem kenne ich nur B-Klasse-Fahrer, die mindestens so alt sind wie ich. Das kann doch nicht die Zielgruppe, mit der du dich identifizierst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nico, an der B-Klasse hat Daimler in der Seitenansicht schon so viele Linien verbastelt, da kannst du zwei schöne Autos draus zeichnen. Die Front reicht wahrscheinlich sogar für zweieinhalb Autos. Außerdem kenne ich nur B-Klasse-Fahrer, die mindestens so alt sind wie ich. Das kann doch nicht die Zielgruppe, mit der du dich identifizierst.


Ob einem das Auto gefällt oder nicht ist ja bekanntlicherweise subjektiv. 
Und zum Alter: Das nächste Auto muss ich einige Jahre fahren. D.h. ich bin dann auch irgendwann mal alt und dann würde das ja wieder in deinen Augen passen. 

Aber im Grunde ists auch egal, da ja nicht viel rein geht und deswegen das Auto eigentlich durchs Raste fällt und ein Vito hat das selbe Problem wie ein VW Bus. Einfach ultra teuer...


----------



## Romarius (24. Februar 2009)

-> ducato!

machste dir nen diiiiiiigen spoiler dran, dann passts auch das blingbling bei den homiez und ischen


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2009)




----------



## Speedbullit (24. Februar 2009)

der vivaro von opel ist auch nicht schlecht, und wenn du den neu nimmst düfte der zur zeit recht billig sein


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ob einem das Auto gefällt oder nicht ist ja bekanntlicherweise subjektiv.
> Und zum Alter: Das nächste Auto muss ich einige Jahre fahren. D.h. ich bin dann auch irgendwann mal alt und dann würde das ja wieder in deinen Augen passen.



ich schenk dir dann so nen schicken 'fahrerhut'. den gibts bei db normalerweise ab werk - aber wenn du dir nen jahreswagen zulegst...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Februar 2009)

Du hast die Toilettenrolle, wohlgemerkt umhäckelt, und den Dackel auf der Hutablage vergessen.


----------



## Levty (24. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das nächste Auto muss ich einige Jahre fahren.


Hol dir einen Audi 80 mit einer AHK und einem Kilometerstand unter 201.000

Damit hast du noch mindestens 3 bis 5 Jahre Spaß - je nach Fahrer .


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2009)

Ich bin nur bis 190.000 km gekommen, wobei ich keine AHK hatte 

Aber einen Passat 32B Variant kann ich die empfehlen. Habe meinen damals für 300 Euro gekauft


----------



## Flugrost (24. Februar 2009)

Wolfman schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast die Toilettenrolle, wohlgemerkt umhäckelt, und den Dackel auf der Hutablage vergessen.



bei der generation wirds wohl eher ein Wackelelvis...


----------



## Levty (24. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich bin nur bis 190.000 km gekommen, wobei ich keine AHK hatte


Dass du kein Autofahren kannst, hast du schon bestens unter Beweis gestellt.

Mein letzter war bei 420.000 fertig, bzw die Hinterradachse wollte nicht mehr halten.
Der jetzige läuft bei seinen 290.900 schön geschmeidig mit seinen 200 Sachen, und das nur bei nur 90ps. Und da jetzt eh jeder 2. Depp die Abwrackpremie abstauben möchte, stehen die alten Autos am Schrott rum, man braucht sich nur einen guten Wagen auszusuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (24. Februar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Du hast die Toilettenrolle, wohlgemerkt umhäckelt, und den Dackel auf der Hutablage vergessen.



das hab ich absichtlich verschwiegen. aber passen würde es schon zu ihm.

vom lev kommentare bezüglich der fahrfertigkeiten anderer am volant eines automobiles zu hören klingt....seltsam. wobei ich nicht weiß, ob der zelle noch schlechter fährt


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> bei der generation wirds wohl eher ein Wackelelvis...


LOL! 
Den einzigen Fubbes der bei mir im Auto hängt/steht sind die zwei kleinsten Kettenblätter meiner ersten Deore Kasette dich ich plattgefahren habe.  die hängen fein an nem Lederband am Rückspiegel. 



face-to-ground schrieb:


> das hab ich absichtlich verschwiegen. aber passen würde es schon zu ihm.


Ach,... ich muss mir halt noch ein anderes Auto vor dem Porsche zulegen. Nen Porsche mit 24 wäre dann doch zuuu dekadent, oder?


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn ich häufig über Gegenstände fahren: Helme, Fahrräder, Rucksäcke, Rehe, Igel, Katzen, Füchse, Kühlschränke ... einen Motorschaden verursacht man damit nicht. Aber zugegeben, wäre ich besser mit ihm umgegangen, dann würde er nun vielleicht noch leben.


----------



## Levty (24. Februar 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> vom lev kommentare bezüglich der fahrfertigkeiten anderer am volant eines automobiles zu hören klingt....seltsam. wobei ich nicht weiß, ob der zelle noch schlechter fährt


Du bist noch nie mit mir gefahren, oder? Daher: Klappe!

Als Italiener sowieso...

@ Zelle: Das ist der B80, dennoch schön.
Wobei bei Audi die 4 Ringe für jeweils 100000km stehen. Bei Opel hingegen ist schon der erste durchgestrichen...


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2009)

klug geschissen: 80 Typ 89 / B3


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> was auch interessant ist - nirgends in diesen tollen statistiken und berechnungen taucht auf, wie viel energie verbraucht wird und wie viel co2 emittiert wird, um so ein neues auto herzustellen - da könnte man den alten bock das eine oder andere jahrzehnt locker betreiben ohne jemals ein schlechtes gewissen zu bekommen


Gesamtenergie- oder Gesamt-Schadstoff-Statistiken findet man leider bei vielem nicht, aber der durchnittliche Deutsche (Bildzeitungsleser ) interessiert sich leider für sowas nicht und will lieber einfache, vorgekaute Kost ohne zu viel Informations- oder Realitäts-Gehalt 




Levty schrieb:


> Hol dir einen Audi 80 mit einer AHK


Das war noch deutsche Wertarbeit! Audi 80 Avant wär auch noch was für mich, am besten mit 5-Ender 




face-to-ground schrieb:


> vom lev kommentare bezüglich der fahrfertigkeiten anderer am volant eines automobiles zu hören klingt....seltsam.


Also Auto fährt er zärtlicher als Fahrrad


----------



## face-to-ground (24. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Du bist noch nie mit mir gefahren, oder? Daher: Klappe!
> 
> Als Italiener sowieso...



nun - nach diversen, hier im forum zu lesenden, horrorstories, hoffe ich doch, daß es auch nie dazu kommen wird 

was dann meine nationalität damit zu tun hat, weiß ich noch nicht so recht - aber wenn du wirklich russiche vorfahren hast, dann bleibt nur ein kommentar bezüglich der fahrfertigkeiten: klappe² 

@smubob: naja...das 'zärtlicher als fahrrad' ist ja wohl absolut wachsweich
was das vorgekaute angeht: das ist meist halt der weg des geringsten widerstandes.


----------



## eL (24. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also ich find das Konjunkturpaket zum Großteil unsinnig - freu mich aber trotzdem,
> dass Mama Staat mir 2500  spendiert
> Mitsubishi freut sich auch...



Zimbo ich werd deine lila karre echt vermissen.

mal seh vieleicht wrack ich auch ab
den tojoda behalt ich aber  der iss 12 und somit ja fabrikneu


----------



## Flugrost (24. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> @ Zelle: Das ist der B80, dennoch schön.
> Wobei bei Audi die 4 Ringe für jeweils 100000km stehen. Bei Opel hingegen ist schon der erste durchgestrichen...


Elende Lallbacke, meinen Kadett hab ich mit knapp 300000 Kilometern noch verkauft. Die Jugend, ... kA...


eL schrieb:


> mal seh vieleicht wrack ich auch ab
> den tojoda behalt ich aber  der iss 12 und somit ja fabrikneu



Jepp, wracke das Cannondale ab und roll französisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> @smubob: naja...das 'zärtlicher als fahrrad' ist ja wohl absolut wachsweich


Also als ich mit meinem defekten Schlüsselbein neben ihm saß, war er auch ohne Relativierungen zärtlich  Wie er sonst so unterwegs ist, will ich garnicht wissen!  Meinen Golf würd ich ihm jedenfalls, nicht zu fahren geben, auch wenn er das schon angedeutet hat, damit könnte er zahllose Menschen gefährden (sich selbst inbegriffen).




Flugrost schrieb:


> Elende Lallbacke, meinen Kadett hab ich mit knapp 300000 Kilometern noch verkauft.


Zusätzliche Null auf die Tachoscheibe geklebt?


----------



## Zelle (24. Februar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall muss er schnell gefahren sein, dass das Ding nicht vorher weggegammelt ist ...


----------



## Flugrost (24. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zusätzliche Null auf die Tachoscheibe geklebt?



`muß dich enttäuschen - wohl eher eine vergessen.
... und schön, dass Lev zärtlich war; muss ich das wissen?


----------



## eL (24. Februar 2009)

mein D kadett verließ mich 93 leider schon bei 220000

das c-dale bleibt ein leben lang
sowas legt man nich einfach ab wie ne verschlissene kette oder so


----------



## Levty (25. Februar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> sowas legt man nich einfach ab wie ne verschlissene kette oder so


Stimmt, das zerstückelt man wie einen abgefahrenen Reifen und bindet es mit Kabelbindern an der Kettenstrebe fest, damit die - nicht verschlissene - Kette den Rest des Lebens dieses armseeligen Geschöpfes daurauf rumpeitscht.

Opel stinkt.

Wer paar Fahrstunden braucht, soll sich bitte bei mir melden


----------



## Flugrost (25. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Wer paar Fahrstunden braucht, soll sich bitte bei mir melden



Ooch Du, ich fühle mich manchmal so ... unsicher ... meinst Du wir könnten mal? ... 


Sag, Zelle kann ich ein Fahrtechniktraining bei dir buchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (25. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ooch Du, ich fühle mich manchmal so ... unsicher ... meinst Du wir könnten mal? ...


Aber nur, wenn zärtlich...


----------



## eL (25. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Stimmt, das zerstückelt man wie einen abgefahrenen Reifen und bindet es mit Kabelbindern an der Kettenstrebe fest, damit die - nicht verschlissene - Kette den Rest des Lebens dieses armseeligen Geschöpfes daurauf rumpeitscht.



macht man das so mit rotzwild?

ihr seid ja barbaren


----------



## Zelle (25. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sag, Zelle kann ich ein Fahrtechniktraining bei dir buchen?



Car-Trial? Kein Problem


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Februar 2009)

MMhh... ne Option wäre ja eigentlich noch nen Impreza und zusätzlich nen guter alter MB100. Die Karre fährt sich einfach ultra und Steuer + Versicherung sollte ja human sein wenn man die KM im Jahr begrenzt...


----------



## Flugrost (25. Februar 2009)

MB100 - willst du Traktor fahren?


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... und schön, dass Lev zärtlich war; muss ich das wissen?


Klar, nicht dass du noch ein falsches Bild von ihm bekommst


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> MB100 - willst du Traktor fahren?


Nö,.. aber ich bin mit dem Teil schon mal ausgeladen 300km zu ner Kartbahn gefahren. Das lief echt gut mit so 110-120km/h. Und vorallem ist das ein Bus bei dem man auch richtig was reinladen kann. Genial an dem ist natürlich das die Innenraummaße auch fast quaderförmig sind. Also nicht nach dem Motto "von außen riesengroß und innen mini"...


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Februar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Zimbo ich werd deine lila karre echt vermissen.



Ich nicht...
Der Zustand vom Escort wird zusehenst schlechter, und der hat mich schon so viel schwer verdientes Geld gekostet.
Zudem müsste ich, um ihn weiter fahren können, nochmal 1500  rein stecken.
Die Karre hätte bei einwandfreiem technischen Zustand einen Restwert von gut 900 ...

Und die Umweltprämie finde ich eigentlich sinnlos, bzw. übertrieben,
allerdings ist das das erste und wahrscheinlich einzige Mal, dass ich von der Staatskasse was geschenkt bekomme,
sonst darf ich immer nur einzahlen.

Und das mit dem Leckerli hab ich immer noch nicht ganz verstanden,
falls es so gemeint war, wie es bei mir angekommen ist:
Vorsicht beim unterschreiten der Gürtellinie, man könnte dabei bös angepisst werden - oder: erst denken, dann schreiben!


----------



## Bumble (25. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Leckerli hab ich immer noch nicht ganz verstanden,
> falls es so gemeint war, wie es bei mir angekommen ist:




Ich denk mal es war als Scherz gemeint wie alles hier 

Mir ist aber auch nicht ganz klar warum der Staat einem 2500â¬ fÃ¼r den Kauf eines Japaners zahlt 

Das ist jetzt nicht gegen dich gerichtet sondern nur son allgemeiner Gedanke.

Hilft das unsrer momentanen Wirtschaftslage ? Warum hat man die PrÃ¤mie nicht speziell auf deutsche Hersteller beschrÃ¤nkt ?


----------



## Zelle (25. Februar 2009)

Dann aber auch nur für in Deutschland hergestellt Autowagen ... oder wenigstens wo viele Deutschlandteile einfließen. Da waren die Franzosen leider schlauer als wir ... nein! Franzosen sind nicht schlauer als wir. Sie waren nur schlauer als unsere Regierung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (25. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich denk mal es war als Scherz gemeint wie alles hier
> 
> Mir ist aber auch nicht ganz klar warum der Staat einem 2500â¬ fÃ¼r den Kauf eines Japaners zahlt
> 
> ...



es sollte eine dopplete-assoziation sein. einmal der generelle abwrackprÃ¤mien-kÃ¤ufer, der sich die prÃ¤mie schnappt wie ein hund einen tennisball oder eben ein leckerli. und zum anderen, dass du dir ein virtuelles leckerli verdient hast fÃ¼r kluges agieren 
-> nix mit gÃ¼rtellinie, soweit reicht mein intell...intellige...intel... ihr wisst was ich meine... doch gar nicht! 


ps: was ich immer noch nicht ganz verstehe: 2500 fÃ¼r ne neue kiste, und 10.- mehr fÃ¼r ein kind.... das lass ich einfach mal so stehen 


wie sagte neulich einer im karneval: ein kind mehr und schon hat man die praxisgebÃ¼hr wieder draussen!


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Februar 2009)

Na dann hammer uns ja widder lieb! 

...ich sach's ja - das ganze Paket ist nicht so richtig durchdacht,
meiner Meinung sollten Familien und Arbeitslose mehr profitieren.
Wie auch immer, es wird wohl noch ein bisschen weiter bergab gehen,
und da sind Neuverschuldungen nicht gerade die beste Lösung,
es sei denn sie dienen als Notbremse vorm Absturz.

Zum Glück hab ich mit Politik/ern nicht viel am Hut...


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Februar 2009)

LOL... Frankreich bekommt nu aber wohl Probleme in der EU weil sie die Prämie auf französische Hersteller beschränken und das darf in der EU nicht sein.

Außerdem ist es halt Fakt das die deutschen Autohersteller überwiegend im Prämiumbereich tätig sind und bei einer E- oder S-Klasse fallen 2500 EUR Abwrackprämie auch nicht ins Gewicht. Außerdem wird eine Person die sich eine S-Klasse kauft vorher kein Auto haben das einen Wiederverkaufswert unter 2500 EUR hat. Daher ist das ganze ziemlich Sinnbefreit in meinen Augen. Vielleicht denkt ihr ja dran wenn ihr bei der nächsten Wahl euer Kreuzchen macht und lasst euch nicht, wie die meisten Bürger, kurz vor der Wahl von irgendwelcher Meinungsmache beeinflussen.


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Februar 2009)

Also Mitsubishi produziert für Europa in Holland - wenn ich das mal früher gewusst hätte...
Ich hätte auch gerne ein deutsches Fabrikat genommen, aber weniger Auto für mehr Geld kam mir nicht sehr sinnvoll vor.

Das lilafarbene Schrammomobil wird übrigens am Freitag (endlich) ausgetauscht


----------



## Bumble (25. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Vielleicht denkt ihr ja dran wenn ihr bei der nächsten Wahl euer Kreuzchen macht und lasst euch nicht, wie die meisten Bürger, kurz vor der Wahl von irgendwelcher Meinungsmache beeinflussen.



Welche tolle Partei empfiehlt der Meister denn ? 

Mir fällt so spontan nix gescheites ein. 

Außer denen hier vielleicht: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J3EjWq9jtI"]YouTube - APPD Berlin Wahlkampfsendung[/ame]

Auch nicht sinnfreier als der restliche Haufen


----------



## THBiker (25. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich denk mal es war als Scherz gemeint wie alles hier
> 
> Mir ist aber auch nicht ganz klar warum der Staat einem 2500 für den Kauf eines Japaners zahlt
> 
> ...



genau...und ich bekomm nix für meinen alten Wagen (weil noch nicht ganz so alt) und muss mich mit irgendwelchen Hawaks rum ärgern, die überall noch´n Kratzer finden und noch 50 runter feilschen wollen! Und ich unterstütze die deutschen Hersteller 

Edit:
verkauft nie einen Wagen an irgend so´nen dubiosen Hawak ohen mindestens nen Zeugen und einen hieb- und stichfesten Vertrag...und am besten noch noch nem eigenen Personenschutz "ey alde ich mach dich bladd"


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Februar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> verkauft nie einen Wagen an irgend so´nen dubiosen Hawak ohen mindestens nen Zeugen und einen hieb- und stichfesten Vertrag...und am besten noch noch nem eigenen Personenschutz "ey alde ich mach dich bladd"


Wars nen korrekter 3ern BMW tiefergelegt oder wie?


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Februar 2009)

Bringst du mit Igor und Dimitri von Inkasso Moskau, oder die Schwergewichte der Mannheimer Hell's Angels - dann klappt dem!


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Welche tolle Partei empfiehlt der Meister denn ?
> 
> Mir fällt so spontan nix gescheites ein.


Ich empfehle euch nur, wenn ihr das nächste Mal in der Kabine euer Kreuzchen macht daran zu denken das es auch noch etwas anderes als SPD, Grüne und CDU/CSU gibt... Und nein... ich meine nicht die SED, ähm sorry,... PDS,... DieLinke oder wie auch immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (25. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wars nen korrekter 3ern BMW tiefergelegt oder wie?



nääää noch net mal das...mein schöner VW...und igor macht jetzt Ärger...oder will machen!


hell´s Angel ist´n guter Tipp...da könnte ich mal nachfragen, oder´s Gremium, da würde ich wenigstens noch´n paar kennen 

@nico
da stimm ich dir mal wieder zu


----------



## Houschter (25. Februar 2009)

THBiker;5625928
[SIZE="2" schrieb:
			
		

> Edit:
> verkauft nie einen Wagen an irgend so´nen dubiosen Hawak ohen mindestens nen Zeugen und einen hieb- und stichfesten Vertrag...und am besten noch noch nem eigenen Personenschutz "ey alde ich mach dich bladd" [/SIZE]





Bei mir kam kurz vor Weihnachten Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft!

Ob ich mal das Auto X besaß und wem ich es verkauft habe...musste dann den Kaufvertrag einreichen! Gut, wenn man einen hat!
Das Auto ging damals an so nen Hawak in Paderborn, die Post kam aus München!


----------



## strandi (25. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mir ist aber auch nicht ganz klar warum der Staat einem 2500 für den Kauf eines Japaners zahlt



weil wir aus der geschichte gelernt haben und 1929/1930 gesehen haben, wohin protektionismus führt  ausserdem haben auch japanische autohersteller mitarbeiter in deutschen landen (mazda in leverkusen z.b.) und auch der autohändler verdient daran. und der staat an der mwst 
von daher ist das schon eine sinnvolle sache...


----------



## strandi (25. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich empfehle euch nur, wenn ihr das nächste Mal in der Kabine euer Kreuzchen macht daran zu denken das es auch noch etwas anderes als SPD, Grüne und CDU/CSU gibt... Und nein... ich meine nicht die SED, ähm sorry,... PDS,... DieLinke oder wie auch immer...



keiner so klug, keiner so helle wie unser guido westerwelle


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Februar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> keiner so klug, keiner so helle wie unser guido westerwelle


Ei man könnte ihm ja mal ne Chance geben, oder?


----------



## Romarius (25. Februar 2009)

@bumble: ich kann mir den spot nicht oft genug ansehen. einfach geil 
@thbiker: am besten hälst dir die "habe arme familien, und teuer, und tochter krank, mach geschenkt" vom hals wenn nen netten zusatztext mit reinnimmst. gibts ja einige fundstücke  die das immer wieder köstlich ausdrücken 
oder was ajuch hilft, ist ne frau dabeizuhaben. da sind sie net so arrogant und werden bei ehre gepackt, und so. weisssu? 
bei meinem kauf damals hats so funktioniert....ich konnte ihn nicht drücken, dann hat meine freundin ihn ein wenig bezirtst  "ah, grosser, starker mann, hat viel geld, auch wie schön..."  ach, und immer unter den vertrag schreiben: "gekauft wie gesehen" 
@nico: schon aufgefallen dass der herr welle seit etwa september erstaunlich ruhig ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (25. Februar 2009)

Ich dacht schon, der Nico will hier Werbung für die REP machen...
Aber FDP ist für mich auch keine Alternative - es gibt keine Partei für mich


----------



## Flugrost (25. Februar 2009)

Chance für Schwesterwelle? Ich muss mal...


----------



## strandi (25. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aber FDP ist für mich auch keine Alternative - es gibt keine Partei für mich



dann musst du  eine gründen...oder zufrieden sein mit dem was es gibt 
nur meckern gilt net


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Februar 2009)

Aber Meckern macht doch sooo viel Spaß... 
Ich sagte doch, dass ich mit Politik nicht viel am Hut hab, vor allem nicht mit der aktuellen in D.
Bleibt nach wie vor die Frage "Was soll ich wählen?" - das viel mir letztes Mal schon schwer,
aber darauf kann mir keiner eine Antwort geben.

Wir brauchen auch einen Obama, ohne Barack.


----------



## THBiker (25. Februar 2009)

hat jemand ne Kontaktadresse von´n Hellsangels oder Gremium  ich glaub die könnt ich eut abend gebrauchen!

Igor hat seinen besuch angekündigt


----------



## Zelle (25. Februar 2009)

Wie sang Rio damals: 


> Ich bin nicht frei und ich kann nur wähl'n, welche Diebe mich bestehl'n, welche Mörder mir befehl'n ...


----------



## face-to-ground (25. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mir ist aber auch nicht ganz klar warum der Staat einem 2500 für den Kauf eines Japaners zahlt
> 
> 
> Hilft das unsrer momentanen Wirtschaftslage ? Warum hat man die Prämie nicht speziell auf deutsche Hersteller beschränkt ?



du meinst z.b. für einen im ostblock hergestellten porsche? oder einen spanischen vw? wie wäre es mit zulieferteilen von bosch - z.b. aus kasachstan, bulgarien, ukraine...

toll auch das hier von der internetsite von bmw:


			
				bmw schrieb:
			
		

> Derzeit fertigt die BMW Group überwiegend mit externen Partnern in folgenden Ländern Automobile:
> Fertigung Jakarta, Indonesien; Fertigung Kaliningrad, Russland; Fertigung Kairo, Ägypten; Fertigung Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia; Fertigung Rayong, Thailand; Fertigung Chennai, Indien.
> Produktion:
> Werk Berlin, Werk Dingolfing, Werk Eisenach, Auftragsfertigung Graz (Österreich), Werk Goodwood (GB), Werk Hams Hall (GB), Werk Landshut, Werk Leipzig, Werk München, Werk Oxford (GB), Werk Regensburg, Werk Rosslyn (Südafrika), Werk Shenyang (China), Werk Spartanburg (USA), Werk Steyr (Österreich), Werk Swindon (GB), Werk Wackersdorf.


und forschen tun die auch fleissig im ausland. natürlich nimmt so ein unternehmen keine gelder der anderen staaten an. und deutsche hersteller dürfen das ja, sind ja schließlich auch weltunternehmen... 


übrigens: als nokia ein werk hier in deutschland geschlossen hat war der aufschrei dank einer überregionalen tageszeitung riesig - als dhl/deutsche post in den usa mal eben das ganze paketgeschäft geschlossen hat und 10.000 mitarbeiter fristlos entlassen hat, war das hier in deutschland nur ein nebensatz in der tagesschau...


----------



## Zelle (25. Februar 2009)

Wobei die Geschichte mit Nokia schon etwas anders war, denn die haben Zuschüsse kassiert für Vereinbarungen die mit der Schließung des Werkes gebrochen werden sollten.

Was ist bloß los mit diesem Fred?


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Februar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> dann musst du eine gründen...oder zufrieden sein mit dem was es gibt
> nur meckern gilt net


Hihi! Eine Gründen und für immer und ewig das einzige Mitglied bleiben!


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Was ist bloß los mit diesem Fred?



Sinnloses Spämmen - wie die Politiker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (25. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sinnloses Spämmen - wie die Politiker...



wenn nicht heute, wann dann?!!!

hatte schon überlegt zu onkel kurt oder onkel rolli zu gehen. onkel rolli mag ich derzeit aber nicht, weil der mich nackt sehen will. und onkelkurt wollte 15.-eintritt für ein paar schnöde pellkartoffeln. ausserdem hat er mir neulich imstadion schon die hand geschüttelt. ich bin immer noch hin und weg


----------



## eL (25. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Warum hat man die Prämie nicht speziell auf deutsche Hersteller beschränkt ?



überleg mal bitte!


----------



## Zelle (25. Februar 2009)

Weil deutsche Autos sind soooo hochwertig, dass sie kaum Folgekosten durch Werkstatt und Ersatzteile verursachen, so dass die Steuereinnahmen und die Beschäftigungslage am Ende bei den Reisschüsseln doch größer sind.


----------



## Bumble (26. Februar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> überleg mal bitte!



sags mir bitte ???

Weil wir dann wieder als Nazis beschimpft werden ???


Und klar verdient der Staat auch irgendwo was wenn Autoverkäufer  Günther Schmidthuber vom Mazda Autohaus Pfaffenberg in Buxtehude irgendjemandem nen Mazda 2 Sport vertickt, aber ob das der eigentliche Sinn der Abwrackprämie ist, und die Probleme die z.B. Opel grade hat beseitigt, wage ich doch zu bezweifeln.


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> sags mir bitte ???
> 
> Weil wir dann wieder als Nazis beschimpft werden ???
> 
> ...



quatsch! aber frag mal die franzosen, die jetzt ziemlichen ärger haben, weil sie genau sowas versucht haben. und meine gegenfrage an dich: wären die probleme von opel gelöst, wenn die abwrackprämie nur für fahrzeuge dieser marke ausgezahlt werden würde? übrigens gehört opel schon seit 1928 zu gm - weil die sonst damals pleite gegangen wären... und gm nimmt seit vielen jahren geld vom amerikanischen staat - damit ist übrigens auch opel mit am leben gehalten worden...
wie strandi übrigens schon gesagt hat: protektionismus ist fehl am platze. vor allem in einem land, das fast ausschließlich von exporten lebt.


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2009)




----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

Mmh... ich traue es mich garnicht zu sagen, aber manchmal denke ich es wäre mal gut einen der Riesen kaputt gehen zu lassen. Quasi eine "selbstregulierende Marktgesundung". Subventionen sind im Prinzip ja Gift für den Markt, oder?

Leid tut es mir nur für die ganzen Arbeiter deren Job bei Opel wackelt. Zum ko****, dass die Jungs die es wirklich verbockt haben einfach nicht zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden (können) und immer der kleine Mann die Konsequenzen trägt und sei es durch eine weitere Steuererhöhung. Wenn es nach mir ginge hätte eine Manager der soetwas verschuldet nie mehr Geld mehr für ein eigenes Paar Schuhe...


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Februar 2009)

Also in Sachen Qualität können die meisten Japaner locker mithalten.
Und Opel ist ja eh bald japanisch, oder koreanisch...

Mit Marktwirtschaft und so nem Kram kenn ich mich net aus, aber wenn eine Firma nur
durch staatliche Unterstützung leben kann, dann wird's vielleicht wirklich Zeit, die Löffel abzugeben.
Natürlich brauchen wir ne Lösung für die dadurch frei werdenden Arbeitskräfte.

Und schafft endlich diese beschissenen Zeitarbeitsfirmen ab und führt nen Mindestlohn ein!


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

Mindestlohn funktioniert aber nur wenn die Preise steigen.
Einem Arbeiter der in der Stunde effektiv 6 Eur erwirtschatet kann die Firma nicht 6 Eur/h zahlen. Der Arbeitgeber zahl ja auch noch Steuern, Versicherung usw.

Wenn wir alle bereit sind beim Friseur locker das doppelte zu bezahlen, dann funktioniert das vielleicht auch mit dem Mindestlohn. Nur jeder ist sich nunmal der Nächste und deswegen sehe ich da schwarz. Einen Mindestlohn wider der Wirtschatlichkeit einzuführen macht doch offensichtlich keinen Sinn, oder?
Also muss erst mal ein Umdenken stattfinden bevor das wirklich möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (26. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Subventionen sind im Prinzip ja Gift für den Markt, oder?



Find das auch nicht sinnvoll da massig Kohle reinzupumpen um den Laden künstlich am Leben zu halten.

Mir gings lediglich um die Prämie und da bleib ich bei meiner Meinung, das hätte man anders anstellen können.

z.B. ne Liste mit Autos die auf Halde stehn von verschiedenen von Kurzarbeit betroffenen Autoherstellern veröffentlichen und bei deren Kauf den Rabatt gewähren.


----------



## Bumble (26. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also muss erst mal ein Umdenken stattfinden bevor das wirklich möglich ist.


Gegen den *Geiz ist Geil* Gedanken wirst aber schlecht was machen können, der hat sich festgefressen.


----------



## Romarius (26. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Gegen den *Geiz ist Geil* Gedanken wirst aber schlecht was machen können, der hat sich festgefressen.



geiz ist auch geil. weil, wer mehr spart kann mehr ausgeben!


----------



## Auggiman (26. Februar 2009)

Geiz ist geil ist sowas von sch.....e. 

Ich selbst spüre das am eigenen Leib: Service wollen alle, nur zahlen ist immer so ne Sache. Du sollst immer pünktlich beim Kunden sein und wehe, Du kommst 5 min. zu spät. Aber wer nach 2 Monaten immer noch nicht seine Rechnung bezahlt hat, dem laufe ich dann hinterher, nur weil er nicht pünktlich war. Und wenn ich meckere, krieg ich noch ein paar auf die Schnauze. Und wenn ich dann dem Kunden noch den Service verweigere, kommt eh die Standardaussage: Dann gehe ich eben zu den anderen. Dann sag ich: Mach doch, der wird sich freuen.

Und vor allem: wenn ich pleite gehe, ist das Ordnung, weil ich bekomme nichts vom Staat als Selbständiger geschenkt. Wenn Opel pleite geht, ist das Geschrei groß von den Menschen, bekommen die Geld vom Staat zugeschossen, schreien die doch genauso.

Also, wie wollen die es denn jeden Recht machen.

Opel soll ma Pleite gehen, schade um die Arbeitslosen dann, aber in der heutigen Zeit ist das doch eh egal. Der Zusammenhalt in diesem Land ist zum Kotzen, jeder ist sich selbst der nächste und das Management bekommt dann eh die Boni, auch wenn die pleite gehen (sollten). Die bestaft doch keiner, die bekommen noch Geld vom Staat und nen Blumenstrauß.

Und ja, sorry, dass ich hier diesen Fred damit zuspämme.


----------



## Kelme (26. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> ...z.B. ne Liste mit Autos die auf Halde stehn von verschiedenen von Kurzarbeit betroffenen Autoherstellern veröffentlichen und bei deren Kauf den Rabatt gewähren.


Mercedes, BMW, Audi, VW, ...

Das sind meiner Meinung nach die Hersteller, die durch die Konzentration auf das "Premiumsegment" und großzügige Verkäufe in die Flotten der Vermieter und Firmenfuhrparks jahrelang die Illusion geweckt haben, dass dies auch das Verkaufssegment ist, dass der "Otto-Normalverbraucher" nachfragt. Vielleicht als Gebrauchtwagen, wenn der erste, drastische Wertverlust weg ist. Selbst ein Golf wurde/wird zu einem Anteil von ca. 30% an Privatleute verkauft. Der Rest: Flotte.

Mit der Abwrackprämie kommen die Leute zum Zuge, die sich einen Wagen kaufen wollen oder müssen, weil billiger wird es in der Kombination aus Rabatt und Prämie nimmer. Und was wird nachgefragt? Der kleine blöde Opel Corsa und Agila und andere "Billigfahrzeuge", die überraschenderweise in der CO2-Bilanz noch besser abschneiden als die Masse der Wagen der oben genannten Hersteller. Sollen jetzt auch Hersteller für eine verfehlte Modellpolitik belohnt werden?

Da Opel die Kurzarbeit zumindest in Eisenach ausgesetzt hat (keine Ahnung, wo sonst noch Kurzarbeit bei Opel angesagt ist), müsste Opel also von der Liste der "Prämienfähigen Hersteller" gestrichen werden?


Kelme - kein Rezept


----------



## THBiker (26. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Mindestlohn funktioniert aber nur wenn die Preise steigen.
> Einem Arbeiter der in der Stunde effektiv 6 Eur erwirtschatet kann die Firma nicht 6 Eur/h zahlen. Der Arbeitgeber zahl ja auch noch Steuern, Versicherung usw.
> 
> Wenn wir alle bereit sind beim Friseur locker das doppelte zu bezahlen, dann funktioniert das vielleicht auch mit dem Mindestlohn. Nur jeder ist sich nunmal der Nächste und deswegen sehe ich da schwarz. Einen Mindestlohn wider der Wirtschatlichkeit einzuführen macht doch offensichtlich keinen Sinn, oder?
> Also muss erst mal ein Umdenken stattfinden bevor das wirklich möglich ist.




da muss ich dir fast schon wieder komplett zustimmen (ok, beim Frisör wollte ich jetzt keine 100 bezahlen), aber zumindest Versuche ich bei allen größeren Anschaffungen beim Fachhandel vor Ort zu kaufen und handle anch dem Motto "Leben und leben lassen".
Sicherlich würde ich einige Angebote günstiger bekommen können, aber mir ist z.B. auch ein guter Service etwas wert!

Ist doch das gleiche mit Aktienhandel, jeder der Aktien hat hofft auf steigende Kurse (i.d.R), aber meckert rum, wenn die AGs Arbeitsplätze abbauen, Sparmaßnahmen ergreifen, die dann vielleicht seinen Job kosten können 

Zu Opel....ich denke, wenn Opel ein eigenständiges Unternhemen wäre, würden sie deutlich besser dastehen! GM zieht ja seit Jahren nur Gewinne aus der Firma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (26. Februar 2009)

Nochmal zum Thema Mindestlohn:

Mir ist klar, dass man nicht mehr zahlen kann, als rein kommt, aber Stundenlöhne von unter 5 Euro sind unterhalb der Menschenwürde!
Aber leider geht der Trend in vielen Branchen genau in diese Richtung...
Bald sind wir eines der Billiglohn-Länder und arbeiten für die Asiaten und die Osteuropäer.

Zuerst müssen die ganz großen Gehälter gekürzt werden, wie in den USA - und die Diäten sollten wie die Renten mal ne Zeit lang stagnieren.
Vielleicht sollte man die auch kürzen, die Politiker haben doch eh alle mindestens ein Zweiteinkommen...

Alles in Allem denke ich, wir können uns (noch) nicht beschweren, mal sehen was die nächsten 10 Jahre bringen.


PS:
Dies ist zwar kein Politforum, dazu sind wir auch nicht kompetent genug, aber lieber mal was ernstes, als der Stuss der hier sonst geschrieben wird...


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Dies ist zwar kein Politforum, dazu sind wir auch nicht kompetent genug, aber lieber mal was ernstes, als der *Stuss *der hier sonst geschrieben wird...





Aber von mir auch was zum Thema Mindeslohn: Es sollten für Dienstleistungen und Produkte das gezahlt werden, was sie Wert sind. Ohne dass der Staat die Produkte subventioniert. Auch beim Frisör ist ein "Behandlung" eben mehr Wert, als das was man derzeit bezahlen muss. Die Damen oder auch schwulen Männer haben einen Handwerksberuf erlernt, sind Fachkräfte und müssten auch entsprechend entlohnt werden.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Februar 2009)

Nicht dass ich alle Frisör/Innen zu König Hartz IV. schicken will, aber wer braucht die denn?
Kurzhaarfrisuren kann man selbst rasieren, Dauerwelle hat meine Mutter früher auch selbst gemacht,
und die Kreationen, die sich "moderne Frisur" nennen sehen eh aus als wäre man beim rasieren abgerutscht
und dann nach ner wilden Nacht direkt aus dem Bett aus der Tür gefallen...

...und jetzt wieder zu Politik und Wirtschaft


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2009)

Deine Mutter hat Dir damals immer Deine Dauerwelle gemacht?






Nicht schlecht!


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

Also das Löhne unter 5 EUR eine Sauerrei sind steht außer Frage. Ich möchte hier auch nicht gegen einen Mindest*lohn* wettern, nur ich bin der Meinung wenn einiges anders gemacht werden würde wäre es nicht notwendig einen Mindestlohn einzuführen. Und wenn, dann überhaupt ein Mindest*einkommen*. D.h. der Arbeiter bekommt das bezahlt was er auf Grundlage seiner Wirtschatlichkeit vom Unternehmen bezahlt bekommen kann und der Staat reduziert die Steuerlast dann bis zu einem gewissen Betrag. D.h. das z.B. jede Person die voll arbeitet im Monat 1200 EUR Netto in der Tüte hat. Die 1200 EUR sind nur ein Betrag den ich jetzt mal so als Beispiel genannt habe um das ganze anschaulicher zu machen.

Der kleine aber feine Unterschied zum Mindest*lohn* ist nunmal, dass die Belastung nicht beim Unternhemen ist, das früher oder später den Arbeiter entlassen muss weil er einfach zu viel verdient im Vergleich zu dem was er der Firma bringt, sondern eben beim Staat. Klar, der Staat hat geringer Steuereinahmen durch diesen Arbeiter, aber lieber geringere Steuereinahmen als ein Arbeitsloser mehr, an den man noch Geld zahlen muss.
Mich wundert es das die Deutschen das immer noch nicht gerafft haben...

Tja,... und wer hats erfunden? 

Allgemein zum Billiglohn möchte ich noch folgendes Sagen:
Grundlage des wirtschaftlichen Erfolges Deutschlands sind keine Bodenschätze oder Bandarbeiten, sondern das was wir zwischen unseren Ohren tragen. Und genau da hapert es. Fakt ist das kaum noch schlecht ausgebildete Arbeiter oder gar Arbeiter ohne Ausbildung gebraucht werden. Und da wir nicht die Weltwirtschaft umdrehen können müssen wir uns auf dieses Problem einstellen. D.h. *die Bildung muss verbessert werden!* Klar möchte das keine Regierungspartei gerne hören, da höhere Bildungsausgaben erst mal nur Geld kosten und nur langfrisitg Wirkung zeigen. Also wird weiterhin subventioniert um einfachste Arbeitsplätze im Land zu halten und das ist in der heutigen Zeit einfach falsch.

Tja,... und wer hats erfunden?!


----------



## LDVelo (26. Februar 2009)

Möchte hier auch mal meine Meinung zu ein paar angesprochenen Sachverhalten kundtun.

Mindestlohn: Natürlich wäre die Einführung eines Mindestlohns erstmal eine größere Belastung für die Wirtschaft, vor allem für kleinere Betriebe. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung das es so wie es im Moment läuft einfach nicht weitergehen kann und deshalb muss einfach ein Mindestlohn her. Entschärfen könnte man die Belastung ja dadurch das man den Mindestlohn erstmal niedrig ansetzt und dann schrittweise erhöht. Das ein Mindestlohn kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit ist haben ja genug andere europäische Länder schon bewiesen.

Subventionen von Opel: Einerseits könnte ich auch ko**en wenn ich sehe das wir Steuerzahler ständig für die Fehler geldgieriger Manager blechen können. Andererseits frage ich mich was es bringen soll Opel einfach pleite gehen zu lassen? Das interesiert die Manager genausowenig, die nehmen sich einfach ihre Millionenabfindung und gehen woanders hin. Einzig leidtragende wären die kleinen Arbeiter. Und wenn man sich vorstellt was der Staat denen dann an Arbeitslosengeld bezahlen muss wo er vorher Steuern eingenommen hat.... Ich glaube wenn man diese Summe mal errechnen würde wäre sie auch nicht gerade niedrig.

Und zum Thema Leiharbeit: Ich finde Leiharbeit im Prinzip nicht schlecht. Das Problem ist nur das sie bei uns nicht dafür eingesetzt wird wofür sie gedacht ist, nämlich zum Abfangen von Auftragsspitzen. Bei uns wird die Leiharbeit nur genutzt um festangestelltes Personal unter Druck zu setzen oder es gleich gegen Leiharbeiter auszutauschen. Die Politiker wissen von diesem Problem, weichen ihm aber ständig geschickt aus.
Leiharbeit generell abzuschaffen halte ich für unvernünftig. Ich bin vor kurzem dank Wirtschaftskrise selbst arbeitslos geworden und würde mich im Moment auch über Leiharbiet freuen weil es immer noch besser ist als garnicht zu arbeiten.


----------



## THBiker (26. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Tja,... und wer hats erfunden?!


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Februar 2009)

@Nico:
Wenn mein Einkommen als Bauzeichner reichen würde, um nicht jeden Euro zweimal umdrehen zu müssen, dann wäre das OK.
Leider bin ich einer von immer mehr werdenden Arbeitnehmern (vor allem im Mittelstand), die ohne Zweitjob nur schwer über die Runden kommen.
Bei meinem Zweitjob musste ich zwei Jahre lang um 50 Cent mehr pro Stunde betteln (jetzt 6,50 ).
Allerdings werden die Neuen mittlerweile mit 5  pro Stunde eingestellt - das finde ich schon grenzwertig, und es gibt andere Firmen, die das locker unterbieten.


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Februar 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> da muss ich dir fast schon wieder komplett zustimmen (ok, beim Frisör wollte ich jetzt keine 100 bezahlen), aber zumindest Versuche ich bei allen größeren Anschaffungen beim Fachhandel vor Ort zu kaufen und handle anch dem Motto "Leben und leben lassen".
> 
> Zu Opel....ich denke, wenn Opel ein eigenständiges Unternhemen wäre, würden sie deutlich besser dastehen! GM zieht ja seit Jahren nur Gewinne aus der Firma.



tja - schau aber mal, was so ne frau beim friseur lässt.... was da bezahlt wird ist auch weniger die arbeit, als häufig die zeit, die jemand einen dieser stühle belegt.

und was opel angeht: opel hat in den letzten 10 jahren ziemlich viel verbockt, auch was die modellpolitik angeht. richtig attraktive autos waren da wenige dabei, trends sind verschlafen worden und die qualität war teilweise echt erbärmlich (von falschen türen und/oder motorsteuergeräten angefangen bis hin zu autos, die noch schneller rosteten als ein fiat aus den 70ern ). gm hat opel leider erst gerettet und im zuge von sparzwängen nach und nach das ganze europageschäft runiniert (opel, vauxhall, saab)


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

@THBiker: Das war eine Anspielung auf die FDP, da sich ja im Vorfeld schon einige über diese lustig gemacht haben. Man sollte halt mal das Programm der Partei lesen und sich nicht immer nur wie im Kindergarten über deren Vorsitzenden lustig machen...



el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Nico:
> Wenn mein Einkommen als Bauzeichner reichen würde, um nicht jeden Euro zweimal umdrehen zu müssen, dann wäre das OK.
> Leider bin ich einer von immer mehr werdenden Arbeitnehmern (vor allem im Mittelstand), die ohne Zweitjob nur schwer über die Runden kommen.
> Bei meinem Zweitjob musste ich zwei Jahre lang um 50 Cent mehr pro Stunde betteln (jetzt 6,50 ).
> Allerdings werden die Neuen mittlerweile mit 5  pro Stunde eingestellt - das finde ich schon grenzwertig, und es gibt andere Firmen, die das locker unterbieten.


Die genauen Zahlen für das Mindesteinkommen müssen Leute festlegen die davon mehr Anhnung haben als ich. Vermutlich müssen diese Zahlen dann auch immer an die Inflation angepasst werden. Wenn ich Zahlen nenne, dann eigentlich nur um das Ganze anschaulicher zu machen. Ich finde man sollte hauptsächlich über das Prinzip diskutieren und sich in solch einer Diskussion nicht an Zahlen aufhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Mmh... ich traue es mich garnicht zu sagen, aber manchmal denke ich es wäre mal gut einen der Riesen kaputt gehen zu lassen. Quasi eine "selbstregulierende Marktgesundung". *Subventionen sind im Prinzip ja Gift für den Markt*, oder?


Genau so siehts aus! Wenn sie schon zu feige sind, zuzugeben, dass die Marktwirtschaft so nicht funktioniert, sollen sie wenigstens so viel Ar*** in der Hose haben, das Ganze "Teil-Planwirtschaft" oder "partielle Volkswirtschaft" nennen, damit das Kind auch den richtigen Namen trägt. Oder einfach die Selbstregulierung zulassen, ist zwar bitter für die Entlassenen, aber irgendwer übernimmt ja die Marktanteile und stellt wieder Leute ein (theoretisch).




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass man nicht mehr zahlen kann, als rein kommt, aber Stundenlöhne von unter 5 Euro sind unterhalb der Menschenwürde!


Also ich habe damals, als ich zur Überbrückung als Pizzafahrer gejobbt hab 6,50 + Essen/Trinken frei gehabt und das für einen seeeehr lässigen Job. Also unter 5 sind echt nicht tragbar und schon garnicht realistisch! 




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Und wenn, dann überhaupt ein Mindest*einkommen*. D.h. der Arbeiter bekommt das bezahlt was er auf Grundlage seiner Wirtschatlichkeit vom Unternehmen bezahlt bekommen kann und der Staat reduziert die Steuerlast dann bis zu einem gewissen Betrag.


Wo das hin führt, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen... da werden nämlich einige Firmen gezielt den Staat bluten lassen und das kann wohl kaum Sinn der Sache sein!




LDVelo schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Leiharbeit: Ich finde Leiharbeit im Prinzip nicht schlecht. Das Problem ist nur das sie bei uns nicht dafür eingesetzt wird wofür sie gedacht ist, nämlich zum Abfangen von Auftragsspitzen. Bei uns wird die Leiharbeit nur genutzt um festangestelltes Personal unter Druck zu setzen oder es gleich gegen Leiharbeiter auszutauschen.


Absolut korrekt! Ich habe mal in einer Firma gearbeitet, wo das mit der Leiharbeit wunderbar funktioniert hat. Der Chef war zwar ein Ar***, aber in der Hinsicht war er absolut fair.


----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2009)

Ganz kurz zu der Abwrackpremie: Die bezieht sich nur auf "NEU"wagen, also Fabrik-neu, oder kann man da auch einen Jahreswagen dafür bekommen?

Cheers.


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2009)

Mindesteinkommen und FDP? Passt wohl nicht zusammen oder haben die sich wie eine Fahne im Wind gedreht um auf Stimmenfang zu gehen? War es nicht die FDP die Harz IV kürzen wollen, damit Frisöre und Krankenschwestern wieder mehr haben als Arbeitslose? Mit der FDP wird es genau der Mittel- und Obershcicht ein bisschen besser gehen, wenn die überhaupt was gebacken kriegen. Für mich kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, dass ich Atomkraftgegner bin ... daher kommt FDP sowieso nicht infrage.


----------



## Auggiman (26. Februar 2009)

Nein,

bezieht sich nur auf Neuwagen.

Und witzigerweise haben anscheinend momentan viel Geld für Neuwagen, die Absatzzahlen und Anträge für die Prämie beweisen es ja.

Aber was ist in ein paar Monaten, wenn die Arbeitslosenzahlen steigen und die Leute zwar einen Neuwagen haben, aber keinen Job mehr.

Das ist wieder mal typisch der Deutsche Staat: Anstatt in mittelständischen Firmen für Jobsicherheit und gegen Arbeitsplatzabbau was zu tun, schenkt er lieber Geld dafür, dass die großen machtbesessenen Konzerne noch mehr Geld verdienen. Und die kleinen gehen leer aus.


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2009)

Was ist Deine Quelle? Ich habe bisher immer nur Neu- und Jahreswagen gelesen.


----------



## Houschter (26. Februar 2009)

Auggiman schrieb:


> Nein,
> 
> bezieht sich nur auf Neuwagen.



Jahreswagen von Werksangehörigen bzw. Werkswagen und Leasingfahrzeuge gehen auch!


----------



## strandi (26. Februar 2009)

Auggiman schrieb:


> Nein,
> 
> bezieht sich nur auf Neuwagen.
> 
> ...



 
ui ui ui...gerade die mittelständischen unternehmen sind doch die zulieferer zur automobilindustrie! hier herrscht ja echt eine enorme frustration 
vorschlag: einfach mal ein buch über die grundlagen der vwl lesen  am besten unter multiplikatoreffekt nachschlagen


----------



## Auggiman (26. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Was ist Deine Quelle? Ich habe bisher immer nur Neu- und Jahreswagen gelesen.



Bis dato 3 Autohäuser, bei denen ich angefragt hatte und nen Freund beim Arbeitgeber Staat. Die Anträge gelten zwar auch für Jahreswagen, aber vorrangig sollen erstmal nur Neuwagen genehmigt werden.

Ob natürlich alle Anträge sowieso bearbeitet und genehmigt werden, steht ja auch noch aus. Denn bisher ist mir kein Fall bekannt, wo einer das Geld bis dato bekommen hat.


----------



## Auggiman (26. Februar 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> ui ui ui...gerade die mittelständischen unternehmen sind doch die zulieferer zur automobilindustrie! hier herrscht ja echt eine enorme frustration
> vorschlag: einfach mal ein buch über die grundlagen der vwl lesen  am besten unter multiplikatoreffekt nachschlagen



Ja schon, aber nicht alle mittelständischen Unternehmen arbeiten ausschließlich als Zulieferer für die Automobilindustrie. Was ist denn mit denen? Oder besteht unsere Wirtschaft momentan nur noch aus Autos und deren Ersatzteile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (26. Februar 2009)

Auggiman schrieb:


> Und witzigerweise haben anscheinend momentan viel Geld für Neuwagen, die Absatzzahlen und Anträge für die Prämie beweisen es ja.



nachtrag: das ist doch nicht verwunderlich. die deutschen sind ein absolutes sparervolk! aber so kommt man eben nicht aus der krise. der private verbrauch muss steigen. geld ist da, jetzt versucht die politik - recht erfolgreich - die menschen auch zum ausgeben zu motivieren  zinssenkungen sollen ja auch den verbrauch attraktiver machen.


----------



## strandi (26. Februar 2009)

Auggiman schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber nicht alle mittelständischen Unternehmen arbeiten ausschließlich als Zulieferer für die Automobilindustrie. Was ist denn mit denen? Oder besteht unsere Wirtschaft momentan nur noch aus Autos und deren Ersatzteile?



es hängt doch alles zusammen  wenn die arbeiter der automobilindustrie und deren zulieferer arbeitlos werden, fällt deren verbrauch entsprechend kleiner aus. dann kaufen die auch keine schiesser-unterwäsche mehr oder märklin-eisenbahnen  sondern nur den billigramsch der brüder albrecht. und deutschland hat nun mal eine recht grosse automobilindustrie und diese branche leidet (mit) am meisten. das basf z.b. leidet hängt doch auch damit zusammen das keine lacke mehr für autos gekauft werden.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Februar 2009)

Umweltprämie:
Gilt auch für Jahreswagen, sofern auf den Autohändler etc. zugelassen.
Ich denke, dass ein Großteil der bisher eingereichten Anträge auf Jahreswagen zutreffen,
da die meisten Neuwagen gewisse Lieferfristen haben, und somit erst in den letzten 1-2 Wochen ausgeliefert wurden.
Vor dem 22. Januar ging ja noch gar nix.

Volkswirtschaft: :kotz:
Wenn ich damals länger die Schulbank hätte drücken wollen und dann studieren, dann bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich keinen Nebenjob.
Und wozu soll man sich ausgiebig mit Wirtschaft befassen, wenn man damit kein Geld verdienen will?
(außer dieser Wirtschaft: )


----------



## strandi (26. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Volkswirtschaft: :kotz:
> Wenn ich damals länger die Schulbank hätte drücken wollen und dann studieren, dann bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich keinen Nebenjob.
> Und wozu soll man sich ausgiebig mit Wirtschaft befassen, wenn man damit kein Geld verdienen will?
> (außer dieser Wirtschaft: )



vwl ist nicht jedermanns sache. ich find´s spannend 
muss ja auch net jeder meine meinung teilen...ich könnte mich nur aufregen wenn ich hier stammtischparolen lese die völlig haltlos sind


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Februar 2009)

Fakt ist, dass eine Veränderung stattfinden muss und wird.
Mit Lösungsvorschlägen und Parolen haben wir uns größtenteils zurück gehalten,
ich sehe das hier eher als einen Meinungsaustausch...


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

@Smubob: Bestimmt werden Leute versuchen das Prinzip des Mindesteinkommen für sich auszunutzen. Selbst wenn der Staat von einem Arbeiter keine Steuern bekommt weil er so wenig pro Stunde verdient ist das immer noch besser als ein Arbeitsloser der von der Stütze lebt, oder? Man darf nicht immer nur an das Gehalt/Stunde denken sondern eben auch an den ganzen Rattenschwanz der hinten dran hängt. 



Zelle schrieb:


> Mindesteinkommen und FDP? Passt wohl nicht zusammen oder haben die sich wie eine Fahne im Wind gedreht um auf Stimmenfang zu gehen? War es nicht die FDP die Harz IV kürzen wollen, damit Frisöre und Krankenschwestern wieder mehr haben als Arbeitslose? Mit der FDP wird es genau der Mittel- und Obershcicht ein bisschen besser gehen, wenn die überhaupt was gebacken kriegen. Für mich kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, dass ich Atomkraftgegner bin ... daher kommt FDP sowieso nicht infrage.


Das stimmt so nicht ganz... Mindesteinkommen ist schon seit der dem Aufkeimen des Wortes Mindestlohn die Doktrin der FDP.

Was du mit Kürzen meinst ist wohl der Grundsatz "Leistung muss sich wieder lohnen" und genau so sehe ich das auch. Warum soll jemand der arbeitet weniger in der Tüte haben als jemand der nicht arbeitet?

Zum Thema Atomkraft sage ich jetzt mal garnichts... Du bist einfach ein Idealist.
Keiner will Atomkraft, keiner will ein Kohlekraftwerk aber nachts um 3 Uhr soll dennoch das Licht angehen wenn man auf den Schalter drückt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (26. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Zum Thema Atomkraft sage ich jetzt mal garnichts... Du bist einfach ein Idealist.
> Keiner will Atomkraft, keiner will ein Kohlekraftwerk aber nachts um 3 Uhr soll dennoch das Licht angehen wenn man auf den Schalter drückt...




und dass die Alternativen Energien wie Solarkraft, Windräder....auch erstmal produziert werden müssen und dabei teilweise die Umwelt viel mehr verschmutzt wird, vergessen die meisten auch.


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2009)

Wo kann man das nachlesen mit der FDP und Mindestlohn? Zu einer liberale freie demokratische Partei passt das soch irgendwie nicht, oder?

"Leistung muss sich (wieder) lohnen", so sieht das wohl jeder. Habe nirgendwo behauptet, dass ein Harz IV Empfänger mehr haben soll als einer der einer Beschäftigung nachgeht. 

Ich will hier auch keine pro und kontra Atomkraft Diskussion entfachen. Aber ein Idealist muss man nicht sein um meine Einstellung zu teilen.

@TH: Es geht mir dabei nicht um Umweltverscmutzung, CO2-Wahn, etc. Wenn man sich etwas mehr mit Tschernobyl auseinandergesetzt hat und vielleicht auch mal Menschen aus dem Gebiet getroffen hat, dann hat man vielleicht eine andere Einstellung.


----------



## THBiker (26. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Nico:
> Wenn mein Einkommen als Bauzeichner reichen würde, um nicht jeden Euro zweimal umdrehen zu müssen, dann wäre das OK.
> Leider bin ich einer von immer mehr werdenden Arbeitnehmern (vor allem im Mittelstand), die ohne Zweitjob nur schwer über die Runden kommen.
> Bei meinem Zweitjob musste ich zwei Jahre lang um 50 Cent mehr pro Stunde betteln (jetzt 6,50 ).
> Allerdings werden die Neuen mittlerweile mit 5  pro Stunde eingestellt - das finde ich schon grenzwertig, und es gibt andere Firmen, die das locker unterbieten.



6,50 ist schon wenig. ich weiß zwar nicht wie es i.d. Branche ausschaut, aber wenn ich mit meinem Job unzufrieden wäre, bzw die Bezahlung nicht angemessen ist, würde ich zumindest versuchen mich 1. weiterzubilden und 2. bei anderen Arbeitgebern bewerben (auch i.d. Industrie zum Beispiel!)
Klar, dies ist leicht dahergesagt, aber wenn man es so hin nimmt wird´s auch nicht besser und dazu müssen wir alle noch lange genug Arbeiten.

Es ist sicherlich im Moment auch recht schwer einen neuen Job zu finden, aber man ist ja nicht unter zugzwang und in einer guten Position zum verhandeln!


----------



## THBiker (26. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> @TH: Es geht mir dabei nicht um Umweltverscmutzung, CO2-Wahn, etc. Wenn man sich etwas mehr mit Tschernobyl auseinandergesetzt hat und vielleicht auch mal Menschen aus dem Gebiet getroffen hat, dann hat man vielleicht eine andere Einstellung.



Was meinst du im speziellen? Die Strahlenbelastung?  die Sicherit mancher AKWs


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

Bitte vergleicht hier nicht Tschernobyl mit einem deutschen AKW. Das einzige was diese beiden Einrichtungen gemein haben ist der Überbegriff AKW. Der Reaktor ist vollkommen anders aufgebaut.

Ich bin auch nicht dafür nur Atomstrom zu produzieren, aber es macht aus wirtschaftlicher und umweltpolitischer Blickrichtung keinen Sinn mit die sichersten AKWs der Welt abzuschalten und dann Atomstrom aus dem Ausland (Frankreich) zu kaufen.

Solange alternative Energien nicht wirtschaftlich arbeiten können macht es keinen Sinn auf diese zu setzen. Geb der Sache noch 10-15 Jahre Zeit und dann sieht das anders aus. Dann kommen auch die AKWs so langsam an ihre Lebensgrenze heran und dann schalten wir die schön eins nach dem anderen ab...

_Nachtrag für Zelle:_ http://www.fdp.de/files/1219/Mindesteinkommen_statt_Mindestlohn.pdf


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2009)

@TH: Die Folgen der Nutzung von Atomenergie, abgesehen vom Müll der irgendwo hin muss, wird es auch noch weitere Super-GAU geben. @Nico: Schweden stand ja 2006 erst kurz davor (auch nicht zu vergleichen mit Tschernobyl). Auch Unfälle in AKWs bei denen Radioaktivität austritt sind nicht so selten. 

Zur Wirtschaftlichkeit von AKWs: Auch diese werden Subventioniert und sind entgegen anderer Stromerzeuger nicht einmal mit einem Bruchteil der Möglichen Folgen eines Unfalls versichert.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Februar 2009)

@TH-Biker:
Weiterbilden hieße in meinem Falle kompletter Verzicht auf Freizeit,
denn in der Phase müsste ich ja trotzdem Nebenjobben...
Aber ich bin ja mit meiner aktuellen Situation sehr zufrieden, seit Januar
mache ich den Nebenjob nicht mehr, um über die Runden zu kommen,
sondern um ein paar Euros zusätzlich in der Hand zu haben.
Mit 7 Euro Stundenlohn wäre ich bei dem Nebenjob auch vollkommen zufrieden.
Bin ja nur Aushilfe und kein Depotleiter - außerdem bringt einen der Job nicht um,
solange nicht gerade Weihnachten ansteht.

Einen anderen Arbeitgeber beim Erstjob will ich auch nicht, min Chef ist ganz OK,
und die Bezahlung ist auch gut - wenn man bedenkt wie's in anderen Betrieben in der Baubranche z.Zt. aussieht.

...und am Wochenende soll's gutes Wetter geben und wärmer werden!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Smubob: Bestimmt werden Leute versuchen das Prinzip des Mindesteinkommen für sich auszunutzen. Selbst wenn der Staat von einem Arbeiter keine Steuern bekommt weil er so wenig pro Stunde verdient ist das immer noch besser als ein Arbeitsloser der von der Stütze lebt, oder? Man darf nicht immer nur an das Gehalt/Stunde denken sondern eben auch an den ganzen Rattenschwanz der hinten dran hängt.


Mag sein, dass ich da durch gewisse profitgeile und unsoziale Arbeitgeber etwas gebranntmarkt bin. Klar ist das Konzept nicht übel, aber es fordert die schwarzen Schafe halt geradezu heraus.




THBiker schrieb:


> dass die Alternativen Energien wie Solarkraft, Windräder....auch erstmal produziert werden müssen und dabei teilweise die Umwelt viel mehr verschmutzt wird, vergessen die meisten auch.


Die "grünen" Energiegewinnungsarten sind oft wesentlich umweltschädlicher als man denkt. Giftmüll-Abfälle bei der Produktion von Solarzellen z. B. Ein großes Windrad muss rund 80 Jahre ohne Defekte oder größere Wartungsarbeiten laufen, um den Energieaufwand seiner Produktion, Errichtung und des Betriebes wieder reinzuholen... bis dahin dürften die meisten aber wohl schon lange Schrott sein - so viel zum Thema Wirtschaftlichkeit und Nachhaltigkeit! Die Dinger sind in erster Linie eh nur Abschreibeobjekte zum Steuern sparen.




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Keiner will Atomkraft, keiner will ein Kohlekraftwerk aber nachts um 3 Uhr soll dennoch das Licht angehen wenn man auf den Schalter drückt...


Da müssen wir eh noch lernen, umzudenken. So lange noch Miliarden kWh für Werbetafeln, Schaufensterbeleuchtung über Nacht und einfache dekorative Zwecke verbraten werden kann, wird nieman das Gefühl bekommen, dass man sparen *muss*.
Thema Atomstrom: Der ist vermeintlich "sauberer" als der aus Kohlekraftwerken, weil weniger CO2 ausgestoßen wird (CO2-Wahn -> :kotz, aber dass der Wirkungsgrad eines AKW deutlich unter 10% liegt, während ein Kohlekraftwerk auf 35-50% kommt, das wissen leider die wenigsten. Gaskraftwerke wären eigentlich ein guter Kompromiss, die sind aber leider nicht für alle Last-Arten geeignet (werden nur für Belastungsspitzen zugeschaltet).




el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und am Wochenende soll's gutes Wetter geben und wärmer werden!!!


Schlecht, da wollte ich nochmal Brettchen fahren gehen...


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und am Wochenende soll's gutes Wetter geben und wärmer werden!!!


Was will man mehr?!


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> z. B. Ein großes Windrad muss rund 80 Jahre ohne Defekte oder größere Wartungsarbeiten laufen, um den Energieaufwand seiner Produktion, Errichtung und des Betriebes wieder reinzuholen ...



Woher hast Du das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (26. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Woher hast Du das denn?



für die windräder werden viele 'high-tech' materialien eingesetzt, wie z.b. carbon. aluminium wird auch häufig verbaut - das wird per elektrolyse gewonnen = dafür braucht man unmengen an elektrizität. hinzu kommt, daß du die dinger irgendwo hinstellen mußt, wofür z.b. auch gerne mal bäume gefällt werden. und bei den ganzen alternativen energiegewinnungsmethoden ist dann eins nicht zu vergessen: die wenigsten liefern ständig gleichmäßig strom. aber eine grundlast sollte schon sein.

was die akw´s betrifft: in deutschland ist es so, daß auf wirkungsgrad zugunsten der sicherheit verzichtet wird. üblicherweise liegen die wirkungsgrade der akw´s aber höher als nur 10%. 40% wären wohl machbar, wenn man die kraftwerke mit wesentlich höheren dampfdrücken betreiben könnte (wie es bei kohle der fall ist).
atomstrom hat übrigens ein ähnliches problem, wie öl+gas : die knapper werdenden uranvorkommen...


----------



## Franz/K3 (26. Februar 2009)

Sehr ermutigend, dass augenscheinlich viel mehr Bürger sich Gedanken über die Gestaltung unserer Gesellschaft machen als ich vermutet habe. Das die Diskusionen ob hier oder bei Anne Will fast immer nur Stammtischniveau haben ist nicht so tragisch, denn die Einsicht kommt langfristig wenn man nur bereit ist mühe zu geben. 
Interesse an volkswirtschaftlichen Zusammenhängen ist sicher sehr hilfreich. Leider muss man auf der ganzen Welt beobachten dass ständig gegen die Erkenntnisse und den Rat der Wirtschaftswissenschaftler gehandelt wird.  So wohl auch jetzt wieder mit der Verabschiedung der Konjunkturpakete. Leider dieselben Fehler, welche bereits in den letzten 30 Jahren schon öfter gemacht wurden. 
Gerne möchte man das gesamte Weltbild aus seiner Sicht erklären, sprengt aber im Ansatz schon jeden Rahmen. 
Aber ein paar Anmerkungen zu Stichworten die hier gefallen sind:

Harz IV
Immer wird der wird ein Betrag um die 360 Euro/Monat in den Raum geworfen mit der rhetorischen Fragen wie man denn nur davon leben kann. Der geringe Betrag wird schnell von jedem in Bezug zu seinem eigenen Einkommen gesetzt, was ja bekanntlich trotzdem nie ausreicht und Entsetzen macht sich breit. Aber die Wahrheit ist doch das sich die Leistung der Gesellschaft aus vielen weiteren Komponenten zusammen setzt. Hinzu kommen die Kosten für die Wohnung, und der Sozialhilfeempfänger muss sich wenig Gedanken über die Anstehende Nebenkostenabrechnung bei dramatisch steigenden Energiekosten machen, kommt kostenfrei in den Genuss eines der weltweit besten Gesundheitssysteme und wird kräftig gefördert bei jeden Versuch sich weiter zu bilden oder einzugliedern. 
Harz IV ist eben keine Entlohnungsleistung für erworbene Ansprüche, sonder ein Almosen der Gesellschaft für das keine Gegenleisung verlangt wird. 

Geiz ist Geil
Ich bezweifele sehr das es diese Mentalität in unserer Gesellschaft gibt. Es ist einfach nur ein guter Werbespruch der Metrokette SATURN, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Natürlich haben neue Konzepte wie Discountvermarktung, Internet-Versandhandel- eBay usw. vor allem Fachhändlern das Leben schwer gemacht. Das hat nichts mit Geiz zu tun sondern ist schlicht Wettbewerb der dafür Sorge trägt das auf Dauer sich nur die besseren Konzepte durchsetzen.  Jeder der sich einem Wettbewerb aussetzt verspürt natürlich diesen Druck, denn wird gerne mal gejammert und die Schuld bei den Charaktereigenschaften der Kunden gesucht.

FTP
Ist das nicht diese Partei welche die Bundesrepublik ein gutes viertel Jahrhundert am Stück regiert hat, für Liberalität steht, dann  aber NATO Doppelbeschluss, Volkszählung, Abbau von Bürgerrechten, den gossen Lauschangriff, sowie extreme Haushaltsdefizite abgeknickt hat? Oder war es die Partei deren Vorsitzende reihenweise gegen Gesetze verstoßen, Steuer hinterzogen, und Vetternwirtschaft betrieben haben. Aber was will man auch schon erwarten von einem Klübchen das als einzige Partei nicht den Konsens in der Gesellschaft sucht sondern sich für die Klientelinteressen der Besserverdienenden einsetzt!

Bis die Tage.


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2009)

Zur Energiebilanz von Windkrafträdern hätte ich aber gerne eine seriöse Quelle. Also nicht "Bürger in Wut gegen Windkraft", aber auch nicht Hersteller von Windkrafträdern, welche nämlich von einer ausgeglichenen Erngergie- und Kostenbilanz von 6 - 12 Monate sprechen. Die 80 Jahre kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!

Zwischenfälle in deuschen AKWs gab und gibt es auch zuhauf. Und der Müll hat auch noch keinen Platz gefunden. Aber mir persönlich ist auch egal ob in Deutschland, Frankreich oder Schweiz oder sonstwo auf der Welt. Selbst wenn ich selbst nicht betroffen bin, werde ich mindestens betroffen sein 

So, ich hau ab!


----------



## Romarius (26. Februar 2009)

@franzk und die wirtschaftsweisen: hatte den genuss dieses semster (teilweise  ) ein vorlesung einer unserer wirtschaftsweisen zu besuchen. frau prof dr drdrdrdrdr weder di mauro. sie hat ihren studenten den spass gegönnt zu beginn die  folien des letzten jahres aufzulegen. alle kurven gingen nach oben, staat solle dies machen und das, dann wird alles rosig. krise wirds nie geben!
ihr fazit war: selbst sie wissen nicht wirklich was man wie machen sollen und besonders nicht was am besten sein wird  auch beklagte sie, dass ihr 800 seiten-empfehlung (das sind mehrere doktorarbeiten) die sie dazu verfassen von keinem gelesen werde. nichtmal vom finanz/wirschaftsministerium...

-> kochen auch alle nur mit wasser...


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe es seit dem ich wahlberechtigt bin so gehalten, dass ich eine Partei und dessen Programm wähle. Die Menschen die dahinter stehen sind genauso Menschen wie wir auch und darunter gibt es auch schwarze Schafe.

Dabei kommt die Partei meinen Zuspruch, deren Programm die größte Schnittmenge mit meinen eigenen Ansichten hat.

Leider habe ich den Eindruck, dass viele Bürger sich bei der Auswahl der Partei von Stammtischparolen und populistischer Meinungsmache leiten lassen und das finde ich bedenklich...


----------



## LDVelo (26. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz... Mindesteinkommen ist schon seit der dem Aufkeimen des Wortes Mindestlohn die Doktrin der FDP.



Sorry mtb_nico, aber diese Aussage halte ich für absolut unglaubwürdig. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das Mindestlöhne überhaupt nicht der politischen Weltanschauung der FDP entsprechen, erinnere ich mich gerade an eine Anne Will Sendung die vor einiger Zeit lief. Ich muss sagen das ich bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als die Sendung lief überhaupt keine Vorbehalte gegen die FDP hatte was sich aber an dem Abend geändert hat.

Da saß Guido Westerwelle und hat energisch gegen den Mindestlohn gewettert.Und zwar mit der Begründung das wir die Tarifautonomie waren müssn und das Löhne von den Tarifparteien ausgehandelt werden müssen. Hmm, komischerweise gibt es aber genau in den Branchen in denen Mindestlöhne dringend nötig wären keine Tarifpartner, zumindest keine Gewerkschaften die die Arbeitnehmer ernsthaft vertreten könnten. Ich denke da an solche Branchen wie das Reinigungsgewerbe u.ä.
Wie dort ohne Tarifpartner ein gerechter Lohn zustande kommen soll hat Herr Westerwelle natürlich nicht gesagt, diesen Sachverhalt hat er mal wieder sauber umschifft.Meiner Meinung nach ist es einfach so das die FDP genauso gegen einen Mindestlohn ist wie die CDU, dieses aber hinter einem liberalen Gequatsche versteckt um nicht offen sagen zu müssen das ihnen wirtschaftliche Interessen wichtiger sind als das Wohl der arbeitenden Bevölkerung.


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Sorry mtb_nico, aber diese Aussage halte ich für absolut unglaubwürdig. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das Mindestlöhne überhaupt nicht der politischen Weltanschauung der FDP entsprechen, erinnere ich mich gerade an eine Anne Will Sendung die vor einiger Zeit lief. Ich muss sagen das ich bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als die Sendung lief überhaupt keine Vorbehalte gegen die FDP hatte was sich aber an dem Abend geändert hat.
> 
> Da saß Guido Westerwelle und hat energisch gegen den Mindestlohn gewettert.Und zwar mit der Begründung das wir die Tarifautonomie waren müssn und das Löhne von den Tarifparteien ausgehandelt werden müssen. Hmm, komischerweise gibt es aber genau in den Branchen in denen Mindestlöhne dringend nötig wären keine Tarifpartner, zumindest keine Gewerkschaften die die Arbeitnehmer ernsthaft vertreten könnten. Ich denke da an solche Branchen wie das Reinigungsgewerbe u.ä.
> Wie dort ohne Tarifpartner ein gerechter Lohn zustande kommen soll hat Herr Westerwelle natürlich nicht gesagt, diesen Sachverhalt hat er mal wieder sauber umschifft.Meiner Meinung nach ist es einfach so das die FDP genauso gegen einen Mindestlohn ist wie die CDU, dieses aber hinter einem liberalen Gequatsche versteckt um nicht offen sagen zu müssen das ihnen wirtschaftliche Interessen wichtiger sind als das Wohl der arbeitenden Bevölkerung.


Du hast meinen Post nicht genau gelesen! Blättere mal eine Seite zurück... Da erkläre ich genau den Unterschied zwischen Mindest*lohn* und Mindest*einkommen*.
Beachte dazu auch den geposteten Link...


----------



## Franz/K3 (26. Februar 2009)

Nico das mit der FTP war auch speziell für Dich bestimmt weil Du so selbstbewusst und unkritisch mehrfach Deine Walempfehlungen abgegeben hast. In Wirklichkeit ist die FTP auch für mich immer eine Option die ich bisher aber immer nur dann gezogen habe, wenn ich absehen konnte das es sonst keine Mehrheiten ohne die Stalinisten möglich ist.
Mindestlohn
So lange niemand zur Arbeit gezwungen wird braucht man auch keinen staatlich festgesetzten Mindestlohn. In der Praxis haben wir ja einen Mindestlohn von über 1000 Euro netto/Monat = Harz IV genannt (Das sind nach meiner Rechnung gute 8,50 EUR/Stundenlohn.)
Auch der Arbeitsmarkt ist eben ein Markt an dem sich Angebot und Nachfrage treffe und der Preis/Lohn eben die wichtigste Größe ist damit ein Gleichgewicht hergestellt werden kann.


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

@Franz: Jetzt muss ich mal fragen... warum immer F*T*P?? Auf was ist denn das schon wieder eine Anspielung?! 

Jeder kann das wählen was er will. Daher nennt man das ja auch freie Wahl. Dennoch versuche ich meine Mitmenschen von meiner Meinung zu überzeugen und für mich ist die FDP zurzeit die am vielversprechenste Partei. Die großen Parteien haben mir nun oft genug gezeigt das sie nicht in meinem Sinne zufriedenstellend arbeiten und das bestätigt mich nur zusätzlich in meiner meiner Auffassung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (26. Februar 2009)

FTP - upps, war keine Absicht - so etwas kommt wenn man parallel Fotos auf seinen Server lädt und ständig nach dem FTP Passwort gefragt wird!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Februar 2009)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Harz IV
> Immer wird der wird ein Betrag um die 360 Euro/Monat in den Raum geworfen mit der rhetorischen Fragen wie man denn nur davon leben kann.



Sind 347 Eus für dich, dann noch etwa 200 für deinen Lebensgefährten plus Eutonen je nach Alter für dein/e Kinde/r. Plus Kindergeld. Und nicht zu vergessen. Du musst leider umziehen aus deinem Haus, da du von der Stadt/Gemeinde eine Wohnung gestellt bekommst, selbstverständlich kostenfrei. Ups fast vergessen. Den Strom musst du leider selbst zahlen, Heizkosten sind aber frei. 
Hab das mal hochgerechnet und für mich stellt sich die Frage ob ein Verkäufer/Friseur o.ä. noch arbeiten gehen soll. Aber wir wollen es ja nicht anders.
So und jetzt zum biken.
Samstag 1000h Königsmühle. Geplant Loog,Kalmit,..... wieder Kalmit  und retour über Zigeunerfels, Königsberg oder mal schauen.


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> FTP - upps, war keine Absicht - so etwas kommt wenn man parallel Fotos auf seinen Server lädt und ständig nach dem FTP Passwort gefragt wird!


Hehe... an das _file transfer protocol_ habe ich auch sofort gedacht, aber der Zusammenhang hat irgendwie gefehlt! 

_Nachtrag:_ Aus aktuellem Anlass wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen ob jemand weiß ob Harz IV Empfänger ihre Schulbücher neu kaufen dürfen?
Habe eben im Radio gehört das jemand aus Ludwigshafen geklagt hat. Er hat Schulbücher gebraucht im Wert von knappen 120 oder 130 EUR, hat aber vom Sozialamt nur einen Gutschein über 60 EUR bekommen.
Mal im Ernst... ich kann mich nicht erinnern das ich jemals 100 EUR für Schulbücher ausgegen habe. Das war jedes Schuljahr eine üble Quälerrei auf dem Bücherbasar um die Teile möglichst billig zu bekommen. Wenn man das natürlich alles neu im Laden bestellt, was sicherlich bequemer ist, kommt man bestimmt auf 120-130 EUR...
Was meint ihr?


----------



## eL (26. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> sags mir bitte ???
> 
> Weil wir dann wieder als Nazis beschimpft werden ???


auch das!
Protektionismus wie Strandi schon sagte.
und ich lass mir nicht vorschreiben welches modell ich kaufen soll.
schon gar nicht  ein deutsches.

Toyota ist best of Benchmark! dass musste selbst mein Dozent von Audi zugeben der Audi schon fast abgöttisch angebetet hat. Kaizen Kanban Ishikawa kommt alles von den Japanern !!!! 

Bumble ihr hattet wohl gar kein oder wenig vwl auf der schule?  VWL ist zugegebener maßen für jemand der einen technischen Beruf hat sehr schwer verdaulich aber hintergründe zu wissen und zu verstehen hilft ungemein sich nicht weiter verarschen zu lassen.

apropo verarschen

http://www.radio-utopie.de/2009/02/23/Die-kommende-IWF-Weltwaehrung-SZR,-der-Weltstaat-und-die-magische-Kontinuitaet-der-Schuld

Der Kapitalismus und sein Geldsystem iss der größte bullshit den es gibt.

Ein reines Leistungssystem einführen und das Geldsystem abändern. Rohstoffe Ressourcen Geld kontrolliert einen sich frei entwickelnden Markt zuführen.! 
nur mal so als Idee

ach ja Großkonzerne zerschlagen!!!!! klitzeklein!!!! Vetternwirtschaft abschaffen (marktverzerrerei)

Opel und alle anderen Autobauer und Zulieferer pleite gehen lassen. die arbeitslosen sind billiger als die Milliarden die der GM Konzern sich einverleiben würde. Bei der HRE stehen Billionen miese in den schwarzen Büchern!!!! und der staat pumpt immer mehr Hilfen rein.Subventionen sind was ganz schlechtes und verzerren den markt nur. 
Dann gäbe es die Chance für ne Neuordnung ohne einen Krieg.

zimbo das mit dem Freizeit Verlust während der Weiterbildung ist wohl so. Ich spüre das so kurz vor den Prüfungen recht deutlich aber trotzdem war meine Entscheidung die richtige.

so ersma genuch sonst stehen dem Schäuble seine Häscher gleich vor meiner Tür


----------



## Romarius (26. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hehe... an das _file transfer protocol_ habe ich auch sofort gedacht, aber der Zusammenhang hat irgendwie gefehlt!
> 
> _Nachtrag:_ Aus aktuellem Anlass wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen ob jemand weiß ob Harz IV Empfänger ihre Schulbücher neu kaufen dürfen?
> Habe eben im Radio gehört das jemand aus Ludwigshafen geklagt hat. Er hat Schulbücher gebraucht im Wert von knappen 120 oder 130 EUR, hat aber vom Sozialamt nur einen Gutschein über 60 EUR bekommen.
> ...


das ist teilweise von schule zu schule unterschiedlich. manche müssen die bücher kaufen, andere kriegen sie gebraucht gestellt, andere müssen nen prozentsatz zahlen, andere können sich entscheiden. 120.- kommt schon hin wenn man alles neu kaufen muss und keine ahnung hat dass es das netz gibt... (glaube danach berechnen die ämter die sätze. für nen neuen fernsehen bekommt man auch keine 600.- nur weil die flachbildschirme bei MM soviel kosten...)


btw: ein prof hat mir nach 1 monat geantwortet (!) auf eine anfrage wegen ner abschlussarbeite, ich könnte folgendes thema übernehmen: "Testtheoretische Überprüfung der psychomotorischen Ressourcenskalen".... aber gerne doch. immer doch, mein herr. blöde massenuni die nur auf zahlen schaut. bin ich froh dass ich net in dem bekackten bachelorsystem bin. danach hast nen abschluss der net besser ist als der einer friseuse!...


----------



## strandi (26. Februar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> zimbo das mit dem Freizeit Verlust während der Weiterbildung ist wohl so. Ich spüre das so kurz vor den Prüfungen recht deutlich aber trotzdem war meine Entscheidung die richtige.



könnte ich so unterschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2009)

Hier, passt ganz gut zum Thema.
Habe gerade diese Email bekommen, wurde nicht von meinem Spamfilter abgefangen:



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich heisse George Tumba aus Sierra Leone.
> Ich habe die Summe von USD12ùillionen von meinem
> ...



Muahaha


----------



## Auggiman (26. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Hier, passt ganz gut zum Thema.
> Habe gerade diese Email bekommen, wurde nicht von meinem Spamfilter abgefangen:
> 
> 
> ...



Levty, mach das. So schnell wirst Du nie wieder reich


----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2009)

Achwas, als Selbstständiger rock ich so oder so die Wirtschaftskriese.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Hier, passt ganz gut zum Thema.
> Habe gerade diese Email bekommen, wurde nicht von meinem Spamfilter abgefangen:
> 
> 
> ...



Und da sag einer den Leuten geht es schlecht  
Hier kannst du dich gleich mit dem Besitzer der Domäne in Verbindung setzen 

% This is the AFNIC Whois server. 
%% 
%% Rights restricted by copyright. 
%% See http://www.afnic.fr/afnic/web/mentions-legales-whois_en 
%% 
%% Use '-h' option to obtain more information about this service. 
%% 
%% [78.47.87.118 REQUEST] >> club-internet.fr 
%% 
%% RL Net [##########] - RL IP [#########.] 
%% 

domain: club-internet.fr 
identified: O 
ref-id: http://www.euridile.com/index_vitrine.ow?afnic_numrcs=414946194 
holder: NEUF CEGETEL 
address: 40-42, quai du Point du Jour 
address: 92659 Boulogne-Billancourt Cedex 
country: FR 
phone: +33 1 70 18 60 00 
e-mail: [email protected] 
admin-c: ACNC111-FRNIC 
tech-c: TEL8-FRNIC 
zone-c: NFC1-FRNIC 
nsl-id: NSL3343-FRNIC 
liste-r: N 
mnt-by: FR-NIC-MNT 
mnt-lower: FR-NIC-MNT 
registrar: NEUF CEGETEL 
anniversary: 15/02 
created: 15/02/2008 
last-update: 07/03/2008 
ident-date: 07/03/2008 
status: ACTIVE 
host-nb: 2 
host: nsndd1.club-internet.fr 
host: nsndd2.club-internet.fr 
source: FRNIC 

ns-list: NSL3343-FRNIC 
nserver: ns1.t-online.fr [194.158.102.10] 
nserver: ns2.t-online.fr [194.158.102.11] 
nserver: ns3.t-online.fr [194.158.102.13] 
nserver: ns4.t-online.fr [194.158.102.14] 
dom-nb: 23 
source: FRNIC 

registrar: NEUF CEGETEL 
type: Isp Option 1 
address: 40-42 Quai du Point du Jour 
address: 92659 BOULOGNE BILLANCOURT CEDEX 
country: FR 
phone: 0 800 959 959 
fax-no: +33 1 70 18 29 10 
e-mail: [email protected] 
website: http://www.neufcegetel.fr 
liste-r: N 
registered: 31/10/2000 
source: FRNIC 

role: TELECOM NOC 
address: 9TELECOM 
address: 38, quai du Point du Jour 
address: 92659 Boulogne-Billancourt Cedex 
country: FR 
e-mail: [email protected] 
admin-c: CG2185-FRNIC 
tech-c: DT1109-FRNIC 
nic-hdl: TEL8-FRNIC 
notify: [email protected] 
mnt-by: TEL8-MNT 
changed: 15/10/2000 [email protected] 
source: FRNIC 

person: admin-c NEUF CEGETEL 
address: 40-42, quai du Point du Jour 
address: 92659 Boulogne-Billancourt Cedex 
country: FR 
phone: +33 1 70 18 60 00 
e-mail: [email protected] 
liste-r: N 
nic-hdl: ACNC111-FRNIC 
mnt-by: CGTL-MNTNER-FRNIC 
changed: 15/02/2008 [email protected] 
source: FRNIC


----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2009)

Häää?


----------



## eL (26. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> bin ich froh dass ich net in dem bekackten bachelorsystem bin. danach hast nen abschluss der net besser ist als der einer friseuse!...



Kommt das nich auch von den ammis dieser hohlschiss?

dauert der nich bloß 3 jahre?

danach kaste dann noch nich ma vernünftig haare schneiden


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> btw: ein prof hat mir nach 1 monat geantwortet (!) auf eine anfrage wegen ner abschlussarbeite, ich könnte folgendes thema übernehmen: "Testtheoretische Überprüfung der psychomotorischen Ressourcenskalen".... aber gerne doch. immer doch, mein herr. blöde massenuni die nur auf zahlen schaut. bin ich froh dass ich net in dem bekackten bachelorsystem bin. danach hast nen abschluss der net besser ist als der einer friseuse!...


Öhm,... check ich nicht... ehrlich nicht...

Aber mit Bachelor hast du recht. Bin auch froh das ich noch das gute alte Dipl. mache...


----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2009)

Ich hingegen bin froh, meinen Bachelor zu machen. Dann kann ich in 3 Jahren endlich anfangen zu schaffen...


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Februar 2009)

auch schön ist es, zurückzuschreiben - wenn du wirklich gut bist, kannst du in einzelfällen von den leuten geld zurückbekommen  (mehr unter nigeria-connection in google)

@wolfgedöns: so schreiben kommen häufig von anonymen massenmailanbietern - in deinem fall ist es wohl sowas wie aol/yahoo/msn


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich hingegen bin froh, meinen Bachelor zu machen. Dann kann ich in 3 Jahren endlich anfangen zu schaffen...


Tja... da stellt sich nur die Frage als was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> was die akw´s betrifft: in deutschland ist es so, daß auf wirkungsgrad zugunsten der sicherheit verzichtet wird. üblicherweise liegen die wirkungsgrade der akw´s aber höher als nur 10%. 40% wären wohl machbar, wenn man die kraftwerke mit wesentlich höheren dampfdrücken betreiben könnte (wie es bei kohle der fall ist).


40% halte ich für ziemlich viel, das dürfte kaum zu realisieren sein. Dagegen wäre ja ein Kernfusionsreaktor (wenn er denn mal für Großeinsatz gebaut werden kann) im Verhältnis garnicht mehr soooo viel besser, was ich in Anbetracht der deutlich höheren Energieausbeute bei Kernfusion nicht ganz hinkommen kann 




Zelle schrieb:


> Zur Energiebilanz von Windkrafträdern hätte ich aber gerne eine seriöse Quelle. Also nicht "Bürger in Wut gegen Windkraft", aber auch nicht Hersteller von Windkrafträdern, welche nämlich von einer ausgeglichenen Erngergie- und Kostenbilanz von 6 - 12 Monate sprechen. Die 80 Jahre kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!


Diese Angabe habe ich mal in einem Bericht über die Nachhaltigkeit der Nutzung erneuerbarer Energien gelesen, könnte Natur+Kosmos gewesen sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Ich durfte/musste mich in meinem letzten Schuljahr intensiv mit Windkrafanlagen beschäftigen und habe zu der gesamten Sache einen ganzen Ordner voll mit Unterlagen, dort kanen solche Rechnungen leider garnicht vor. Das Google-Orakel findet auch nur die verbreiteten Zahlen von max. 1 Jahr Amortisationszeit, das halte ich für stark geschönte Werte von den WKA-Herstellern selbst. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die größten WKA max. 5MW liefern, aber nur sehr selten im Nennbetrieb laufen (der Nutzungsgrad liegt dabei unter 20%) und dazu auch noch mit großem Energieaufwand erstmal angefahren werden müssen, liegt es auf der Hand, dass das keine reellen Zahlen sein können. Hier wird behauptet, das WKA 40-70 mal so viel Energie erzeugen, wie bei Produktion, Betrieb und Entsorgung aufgewendet werden, da muss ich mal köstlich lachen.



face-to-ground schrieb:


> für die windräder werden viele 'high-tech' materialien eingesetzt, wie z.b. carbon. aluminium wird auch häufig verbaut - das wird per elektrolyse gewonnen = dafür braucht man unmengen an elektrizität. hinzu kommt, daß du die dinger irgendwo hinstellen mußt, wofür z.b. auch gerne mal bäume gefällt werden.


jepp, das sind alles Beispiele für Sachen, die bei diesen tollen Bilanzen nicht berücksichtigt werden. Keine Ahnung, was die alles noch mit rein rechnen, um die Werte besser aussehen zu lassen.




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Leider habe ich den Eindruck, dass viele Bürger sich bei der Auswahl der Partei von Stammtischparolen und populistischer Meinungsmache leiten lassen und das finde ich bedenklich...


Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Wähler sich bei der Wahl von Angies Äußerem haben beeinflussen lassen 




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst... ich kann mich nicht erinnern das ich jemals 100 EUR für Schulbücher ausgegen habe.


Also bei mir waren es im letzten Schuljahr ~250 (alle UVPs addiert), davon habe ich möglichst viele gebraucht gekauft, aber alle ging nicht. Waren dann immer noch ~180...




eL schrieb:


> Kommt das nich auch von den ammis dieser hohlschiss?
> 
> dauert der nich bloß 3 jahre?
> 
> danach kaste dann noch nich ma vernünftig haare schneiden


Woher auch sonst? 
Ich mach das (gezwungenermaßen) auch, muss dann aber eh  noch den Master dran hängen, weil der Bachelor Abschluss (wörtl. übersetzt wäre ich dann "Bildungs-Junggeselle") nur ein wertloser Fetzen Papier ist, mit dem ich NIX anfangen kann. Hauptsache alles geändert, damit die Kritiker mal wieder ne Weile Ruhe geben. Das Beste ist dann noch, dass es für den Master einen NC gibt, also wenn der Bachelor nicht gut genug ausfällt, hat man 3 Jahre für den Popo studiert, weil man nicht zum Master-Studium zugelassen wird


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

Es ist einfach herrlich das die Leute hier nicht nur Spamen können sondern sich auch mal richtig seriös unterhalten können! Finde ich gut! 
Wenn das doch nur öfters so sein könnte!


----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Tja... da stellt sich nur die Frage als was...


Als Verfahrenstechniker


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2009)

Na wenn man hier die ganze Zeit nur spamt, staut sich ja das ganze geistreiche Gefasel auf und muss halt irgendwann mal raus


----------



## iTom (26. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich hingegen bin froh, meinen Bachelor zu machen. Dann kann ich in 3 Jahren endlich anfangen zu schaffen...



Genau, erst mal einen Jungesellen-Brief erwerben und anschließend kannst Du noch den Meister machen


----------



## iTom (26. Februar 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> auch schön ist es, zurückzuschreiben - wenn du wirklich gut bist, kannst du in einzelfällen von den leuten geld zurückbekommen  (mehr unter nigeria-connection in google)
> ...



oder was auch als moderne Geldwaschanlage zu betrachten wäre


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Als Verfahrenstechniker


Wir werden sehen der Herr...  Meinereiner hängt wenn alles klappt noch was akademisches dran. Schaden kanns nix. Außerdem bekomm ich dann Zugang zum Doktorhaus in dem die ganzen Doktoren eingeschlossen werden damit sie keinen all zu großen Schaden anrichten!


----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Meinereiner hängt wenn alles klappt noch was akademisches dran.


Selbst schuld würd ich mal sagen 

Ich bin froh, bald endlich mal was machen zu können. Meine ehemaligen Kollegen aus der Ukraine sind gerade fertig mit der Uni geworden bzw. werden gerade fertig. Tzz.


----------



## eL (26. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Es ist einfach herrlich das die Leute hier nicht nur Spamen können sondern sich auch mal richtig seriös unterhalten können! Finde ich gut!
> Wenn das doch nur öfters so sein könnte!



und das unterschreib ich dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (26. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Als Verfahrenstechniker



bist eingestellt
aber dann musst du dein abschluss mindest mit 2 machen


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Selbst schuld würd ich mal sagen


Na,... ganz so schlimm bin ich als Chef nun auch wieder nicht...


----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> bist eingestellt
> aber dann musst du dein abschluss mindest mit 2 machen


Deal!


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

WAHLKAMPF!!! 
-> http://www.youtube.com/user/FDP


----------



## Bumble (26. Februar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Bumble ihr hattet wohl gar kein oder wenig vwl auf der schule?  VWL ist zugegebener maßen für jemand der einen technischen Beruf hat sehr schwer verdaulich aber hintergründe zu wissen und zu verstehen hilft ungemein sich nicht weiter verarschen zu lassen.



Ich sag hier meine persönliche Meinung und red nicht über irgendwelchen VWl-Quatsch der mich eh nicht interessiert.

Mich interessiert herzlich wenig was aus irgendwelchen Gründen so nicht durchsetzbar ist.

Ich hab das beschrieben was meiner Meinung nach Sinn macht oder eben nicht. Punkt !

Mit VWL mag das wenig zu tun haben, juckt mich aber auch nicht


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich sag hier meine persönliche Meinung und red nicht über irgendwelchen VWl-Quatsch der mich eh nicht interessiert.
> 
> Mich interessiert herzlich wenig was aus irgendwelchen Gründen so nicht durchsetzbar ist.
> 
> ...


Wir leben doch in der Realität und brauchen Lösungen die nicht Idealen entspringen sondern die Sinn machen *und* praktisch durchführbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Februar 2009)

So noch 1x aufgrund einiger Anfragen, dann müsst ihr die .... Seite Späm einfach durchlesen, um den Treffpunkt zu finden.
Sa. 1000h Königsmühle. Viele Hm und km. Ergo wie immer


----------



## Romarius (26. Februar 2009)

braucht ein weibliches Wesen hier zufällig ne Sporthose? Hab letzte woche grad für Madame eine gekauft, Grösse l, ist aber leider bissle zu kurz...(Madame is übrigens 185cm...)
die hier:
http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/in-Sport/sonstiger-Sport/NIKE-All-Sport-Workout-Pant.html


25.- zzgl Versand(denke 2,50) d.h. genau die hälfte der uvp. hab sie genau zu dem Preis im Nike Stadium Store Frankfurt gekauft...bin aber zu faul da jetzt nochma hinzufahren...Kopie Rechnung leg ich bei.


----------



## Levty (26. Februar 2009)

Der Tobsn nimmt die bestimmt.














































Die Hose mein ich.


----------



## Zelle (26. Februar 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> So noch 1x aufgrund einiger Anfragen, dann müsst ihr die .... Seite Späm einfach durchlesen, um den Treffpunkt zu finden.
> Sa. 1000h Königsmühle. Viele Hm und km. Ergo wie immer



Hier ist AWP (Anti Winter Partei) ... es gibt doch den *spämfreien* AWP-Tours-Wochenend-FR ed


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Februar 2009)

zelle schrieb:


> hier ist awp (anti winter partei) ... Es gibt doch den *spämfreien* awp-tours-wochenend-fr ed :d



ups


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Februar 2009)

Zum Thema Windkraft:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3FZtmlHwcA"]YouTube - Windmill/turbine going wild and finally break[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvvRHhsQhi8"]YouTube - Windmill destruction SLOW MO[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58RWi3m4Law"]YouTube - What Really Happened To The Windmill[/ame]


----------



## LDVelo (26. Februar 2009)

> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Wähler sich bei der Wahl von Angies Äußerem haben beeinflussen lassen


Ich glaube da muss man sich nicht allzu viele Sorgen machen. Leute die so oberflächlich und dumm sind das sie ihre Wahlentscheidung vom äußeren Erscheinungsbild einer Person abhängig machen gehen wahrscheinlich garnicht wählen.Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will das das besser wäre...

Zu den Windmill-Videos: Von der Effizienz der Windkraft mal ganz abgesehen, die Videos sagen ja eigentlich nichts aus. Kann ja einfach nur ein Materialtest gewesen sein, in dem Falle wäre eine Zerstörung ja fast geplant


----------



## Bumble (26. Februar 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wir leben doch in der Realität und brauchen Lösungen die nicht Idealen entspringen sondern die Sinn machen *und* praktisch durchführbar sind.



Sind sie ja meiner Meinung nach schon, wären da nicht gewisse Auflagen die das anscheinend nicht ermöglichen.

Von nicht durchführbar kann also keine Rede sein. 

Vielleicht momentan nicht durchführbar. 

Aber wenn wir alles so lassen wie es ist, brauchen wir uns auch keine Gedanken zu machen, auch nicht darüber, ob wir eventuell Onkel Westerschwucke wählen.


----------



## face-to-ground (26. Februar 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 40% halte ich für ziemlich viel, das dürfte kaum zu realisieren sein. Dagegen wäre ja ein Kernfusionsreaktor (wenn er denn mal für Großeinsatz gebaut werden kann) im Verhältnis garnicht mehr soooo viel besser, was ich in Anbetracht der deutlich höheren Energieausbeute bei Kernfusion nicht ganz hinkommen kann



ich verstehe. du hast von der theoretisch nutzbaren spaltenergie vom brennstab geredet - ich habe von der wärmemenge gesprochen, wie es allgemein genannt wird (auch bei kkw´s oder gaswasauchimmerkraftwerken)


----------



## Flugrost (26. Februar 2009)

Die Energiemenge einer "kontrollierten" Fusion, wäre sie möglich, lässt sich nicht speichern - wo auch. Den Rhein abdampfen?


Edith:

...
6. Installieren Sie die rostfreien Ventile und schauen Sie, dass die Kolben/Zylinder mit
Keramik umhüllt sind.
7. Überziehen Sie das Abgas-System mit Keramik, ohne den Katalysator (oder lassen
Sie es rausrosten und ersetzen dann das ganze Zeugs [dang thang] durch rostfreie
Stahlrohrteile).

 GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (27. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich sag hier meine persönliche Meinung und red nicht über irgendwelchen VWl-Quatsch der mich eh nicht interessiert.
> 
> Mich interessiert herzlich wenig was aus irgendwelchen Gründen so nicht durchsetzbar ist.
> 
> ...



Das deckt sich leider mit dem was ich bis jetzt von jedem, der das gleiche gelernt hat wie du, gehört hab.

2 davon sind jetzt meine herren, oder wollen es zumindest sein.


----------



## Zelle (27. Februar 2009)

*Moin!*



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Diese Angabe habe ich mal in einem Bericht über die Nachhaltigkeit der Nutzung erneuerbarer Energien gelesen, könnte Natur+Kosmos gewesen sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher.



Noch immer keine Quelle  




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich durfte/musste mich in meinem letzten Schuljahr intensiv mit Windkrafanlagen beschäftigen und habe zu der gesamten Sache einen ganzen Ordner voll mit Unterlagen, dort kanen solche Rechnungen leider garnicht vor.



Ich habe heute morgen ein Käsebrot gegessen 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das Google-Orakel findet auch nur die verbreiteten Zahlen von max. 1 Jahr Amortisationszeit, das halte ich für stark geschönte Werte von den WKA-Herstellern selbst. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die größten WKA max. 5MW liefern, aber nur sehr selten im Nennbetrieb laufen (der Nutzungsgrad liegt dabei unter 20%) und dazu auch noch mit großem Energieaufwand erstmal angefahren werden müssen, liegt es auf der Hand, dass das keine reellen Zahlen sein können. Hier wird behauptet, das WKA 40-70 mal so viel Energie erzeugen, wie bei Produktion, Betrieb und Entsorgung aufgewendet werden, da muss ich mal köstlich lachen.



Ich hatte vor kurzem Kontakt mit einem Planungs-Ingenieur der unter anderem auch Windparks plant. Der erzählte mir auch, dass moderne Windkraftanlagen bereits nach 6 Monaten amortisiert sind. Hätte ich gewusst, dass es irgendwann mal interessant für mich ist, hätte ich genauer nachgefragt. Auch ein Freund von mir, der Verfahrenstechnik und Energietechnologie studiert ist von Windkraftanlagen überzeugt. Dazu muss man sagen, dass er Däne ist und die Anlagen, wie auch in meiner Heimat, eigentlich immer gut laufen.


----------



## Bumble (27. Februar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> 2 davon sind jetzt meine herren, oder wollen es zumindest sein.



Na dann pass auf, dass ich nicht auch noch demnächst bei dir auf der Matte stehe und dir sage was du zu tun hast.


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Februar 2009)

Hey Bumble - jetzt mit Schnurrbart?


----------



## Zelle (27. Februar 2009)

Feedback von einem Freund der Windanlagen-Techniker oder sowas ist ...



> Die Technik ist soweit gereift das die neuen Anlagen es an guten Standorten schon schaffen über 10 Milliononen KWh im Jahr ein zu fahren.Wir haben 3 relativ neue Anlage in BHV stehen die jetzt in 2Jahren 60Millionen KWh gebracht haben und das sind noch nicht mal die besten!!!Ich weiß nicht wieviel die Anlage bei der Herstellung verbraucht aber beim Aufbau und Installation Garantiert nicht mehr wie ein halbe Millionen KWh und wenn die Anlage bei der Herstellung schon mehr wie 10Millionen verbraucht denn flitz ich nackt durch Lunestedt.Mfg!!!



Nun möchte ich gerne seine Behauptungen widerlegen, damit er nackt durch Lunestedt flitzen muss! Also wenn Du noch was findest immer her damit!


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Februar 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Die Energiemenge einer "kontrollierten" Fusion, wäre sie möglich, lässt sich nicht speichern - wo auch. Den Rhein abdampfen?



wozu willst du das auch speichern? wir brauchen immer noch kraftwerke, die dauerhaft dafür sorgen, daß die stromversorgung sichergestellt wird. fusion hat aber den selben nachteil wie kernspaltung: du kannst das kraftwerk nicht einfach hoch- und runterregeln, wie es beliebt. mit kohle und gas ist das ohne weiteres möglich. klingt blöde, aber die 'konventionellen' kraftwerke sind wesentlich besser geeignet im verbund mit erneuerbaren energien zu arbeiten, als andere konzepte.


----------



## Bumble (27. Februar 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hey Bumble - jetzt mit Schnurrbart?



Iss mein großes Vorbild, der Earl


----------



## Bumble (27. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Feedback von einem Freund der Windanlagen-Techniker oder sowas ist ...
> 
> 
> 
> Nun möchte ich gerne seine Behauptungen widerlegen, damit er nackt durch Lunestedt flitzen muss! Also wenn Du noch was findest immer her damit!



Du bist immer so männerfixiert


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Feedback von einem Freund der Windanlagen-Techniker oder sowas ist ...
> 
> 
> 
> Nun möchte ich gerne seine Behauptungen widerlegen, damit er nackt durch Lunestedt flitzen muss! Also wenn Du noch was findest immer her damit!


Alleine der Stahl der aufbereitet werden muss verbraucht bei weitem mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (27. Februar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Alleine der Stahl der aufbereitet werden muss verbraucht bei weitem mehr...



Dass du jetzt auch noch kommst um den nackten Männerar$ch zu sehen war ja klar


----------



## Zelle (27. Februar 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Alleine der Stahl der aufbereitet werden muss verbraucht bei weitem mehr...



folgendes musste ich gleich denken als ich das gelesen habe:



Bumble schrieb:


> Dass du jetzt auch noch kommst um den nackten Männerar$ch zu sehen war ja klar



 


Aber im ernst: Wieder eine Behauptung ohne Quelle!


Für Dich als Motivation, Tick:


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2009)

Mal so ca. vielleicht kann man ja Wikipedia glauben, demnach wäre das also recht schnell erreicht mit der Energierückgewinnung...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windkraftanlage#Energier.C3.BCcklaufzeit


----------



## Zelle (27. Februar 2009)

Willst Du ihn nun nackt sehen oder nicht?  


Wikipedia ist als Quelle oft sehr gut, aber mal sehen was der Smubob dazu sagt


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Willst Du ihn nun nackt sehen oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Wikipedia ist als Quelle oft sehr gut, aber mal sehen was der Smubob dazu sagt


Muss nicht... 
Also das mit dem Nackt sehen...


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Februar 2009)

naja..das rechenbeispiel ist ja auch recht clever


			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Eine erzeugte kWhelektrisch entspricht dabei je nach Vergleichsgrundlage 2 bis 3 kWhPrimärenergie.



wenns also so nicht hinkommt, werden faktoren gesucht, die das ganze besser aussehen lassen. das war doch auch mal mit den niedrigenergieheizungen so, die anfang der 90er mit wirkungsgraden von über 100% beworben wurden - weil als vergleichsmaßstab ein 1.000.000 jahre altes offenes feuer genommen worden ist und das die 100% dargestellt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (27. Februar 2009)

Es steht auch drin:



> (...) auch nach konservativen Schätzungen jedoch deutlich unter einem Jahr.


----------



## Romarius (27. Februar 2009)

ma wieder was ernsthaftes... it does not stay forever - schade eigentlich..
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqiwrbYGrs"]YouTube - David After Dentist[/ame]


----------



## eL (27. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Na dann pass auf, dass ich nicht auch noch demnächst bei dir auf der Matte stehe und dir sage was du zu tun hast.



Naja dann komm doch gleich nächste woche mit dazu wenn ich den zweien präsentiere wie man einen Industriebetrieb strukturiert und organisiert!! 
iss gar nicht so ein trockenes Thema wie man glaubt 

gesagt, was ich wann und wo zu tun habe, wird schon lang nicht mehr.


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Februar 2009)

Bin Samstag dabei...


----------



## Romarius (27. Februar 2009)

bin auch dabei. 
bis moijä friiiihhhh.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Noch immer keine Quelle


Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht mehr, wo ich es gelesen habe, ist auch schon ne Weile her. Kann also keine konkrete Quelle (außer meinem Gähürn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) nennen.




Zelle schrieb:


> Ich habe heute morgen ein Käsebrot gegessen


Wollte nur erwähnen, dass solche (realistische!) Statistiken wohl leider nicht sehr verbreitet sind.




Zelle schrieb:


> Feedback von einem Freund der Windanlagen-Techniker oder sowas ist ...
> 
> Nun möchte ich gerne seine Behauptungen widerlegen, damit er nackt durch Lunestedt flitzen muss! Also wenn Du noch was findest immer her damit!


Sorry, also online habe ich leider keine konkreten Daten gefunden, dud misch leit!  Wenn jemand Zeit hat, kann er ja mal die Massen an einzelnen Materialien, die pro Windrad verbraten werden raussuchen und dann die Energiebeträge, die für Herstellung und Verarbeitung aufgewendet werden müssen berechnen - ich hab da leider grad keinen Bock 
Aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass der Kollege flitzen dürfte 




face-to-ground schrieb:


> naja..das rechenbeispiel ist ja auch recht clever
> 
> wenns also so nicht hinkommt, werden faktoren gesucht, die das ganze besser aussehen lassen. das war doch auch mal mit den niedrigenergieheizungen so, die anfang der 90er mit wirkungsgraden von über 100% beworben wurden - weil als vergleichsmaßstab ein 1.000.000 jahre altes offenes feuer genommen worden ist und das die 100% dargestellt hat.


Genau so sehe ich diese "Schnellamortisationsrechnungen" auch. Da werden einfach Sachen per Definition aus der Rechnung ausgeschlossen oder schlechte Werte mit erfundenen Korrekturfaktoren geschönt. Ist ja auch nicht illegal oder so, jeder kann ja die Rahmenbedingungen für seine Statistiken selbst festlegen. Frei nach dem Motto "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast"!


----------



## Bumble (27. Februar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Naja dann komm doch gleich nächste woche mit dazu wenn ich den zweien präsentiere wie man einen Industriebetrieb strukturiert und organisiert!!



Nee, lass mal.




eL schrieb:


> gesagt, was ich wann und wo zu tun habe, wird schon lang nicht mehr.




Bist du jetzt freischaffender Unternehmensberater ?


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Februar 2009)

und der zweikampf el vs. bumb*el* geht in die nächste runde....


----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2009)

????


----------



## eL (28. Februar 2009)

ich nehm ne cola und ne große tüde popkörner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. Februar 2009)

eL schrieb:


> ich nehm ne cola und ne große tüde popkörner



So geht das nicht, du musst kontern, sonst gibbet auch nix zu futtern.


----------



## eL (28. Februar 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt freischaffender Unternehmensberater ?


 noch nicht, aber ich denke gerade über die möglichkeit einer chance nach.


----------



## Levty (28. Februar 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und der zweikampf el vs. bumb*el* geht in die nächste runde....


...sprach Mr. 90kg und schlief wieder ein


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Februar 2009)

Sagt mal was ist hier denn los? Quasi nix... pennt ihr schon alle?


----------



## Bogie (1. März 2009)

Am Wochenende wird gefahren und ausnahmsweise mal weniger gespamt.....


----------



## mtb_nico (1. März 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Am Wochenende wird gefahren und ausnahmsweise mal weniger gespamt.....


Is recht...


----------



## easymtbiker (1. März 2009)

späm gabs gestern + heute nur offline. bei der tour. sorry, das wir nicht alles rezitieren und hier veröffentlichen.... war ja auch nich alles jugendfrei.


----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2009)

Kommendes Wochenende bin ich wohl auch wieder dabei!


----------



## Romarius (2. März 2009)

nico: du MUSSTin den pw kommen, scließlich gibts in den alpen ja wieder ordentlich neuschnee. schnell weg da. pfuibäh...   ne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (2. März 2009)

ich will boarden gehen und keiner will mit


----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> nico: du MUSSTin den pw kommen, scließlich gibts in den alpen ja wieder ordentlich neuschnee. schnell weg da. pfuibäh...  ne?


Hehe... also wenn du hier vorbei kommst und mir ein paar Fahrtechniktipps auf Brettern gibst werde ich auf jeden Fall hier bleiben.


----------



## Romarius (2. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hehe... also wenn du hier vorbei kommst und mir ein paar Fahrtechniktipps auf Brettern gibst werde ich auf jeden Fall hier bleiben.



hehe, muss am sonntag arbeiten... geh du erstmal _mehr_ skifahren, dann nehm ich dich mal mit 


btt:

neulich im wald 










(von jedem hab ich 1 foto. aber ma wieder der alte fehler: net auf die verschlusszeit geachtet, daher bissi verschwommen. mist)
das hier kann ich der öffentlichkeit einfach nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## strandi (2. März 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


>



oh die treppe kenne ich doch glaub ich...die hat mich eine kurbel gekostet


----------



## Deleted 48198 (2. März 2009)

So Bilder vom Samstag sind auch eingestellt.
Mein Favorit ist


----------



## der-tick.de (2. März 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> So Bilder vom Samstag sind auch eingestellt.
> Mein Favorit ist


Vollkommene Zustimmung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2009)

@Marius: Soooo schlecht fahre ich auch wieder nicht...

@Rest: Schämt euch an der Stelle zu schieben!


----------



## der-tick.de (2. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Marius: Soooo schlecht fahre ich auch wieder nicht...
> 
> @Rest: Schämt euch an der Stelle zu schieben!



Komm mit und zeig uns das!


----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Komm mit und zeig uns das!


Hui... ich werds versuchen!


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2009)

Der vordere fährt ja sogar aufm Hinterrad runter


----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der vordere fährt ja sogar aufm Hinterrad runter


 LOOOOL!


----------



## der-tick.de (2. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der vordere fährt ja sogar aufm Hinterrad runter


Und das mit nem NoFooter!!!! 
Boogi for president!


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Kommendes Wochenende bin ich wohl auch wieder dabei!



Nur zum Minnesang oder auch mal zum Biken ?


----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nur zum Minnesang oder auch mal zum Biken ?


 Jung... wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passt werde ich da diverse Radfahrereien durchführen.


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Jung... wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passt werde ich da diverse Radfahrereien durchführen.



bestens


----------



## Romarius (2. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Jung... wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passt werde ich da diverse Radfahrereien durchführen.


sehr gut, nico. 1,5m neuschnee in den südalpen und wieder mind 50cm beim nordstau am we. wird zeit dass du wieder ma nen wochenende zuhause verbringst 
(ps: nordstau bedeutet mit einigen stunden vorlauf auch schlechtes wetter hier. nur so ein geheimtipp aus der wetterecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> sehr gut, nico. 1,5m neuschnee in den südalpen und wieder mind 50cm beim nordstau am we. wird zeit dass du wieder ma nen wochenende zuhause verbringst
> (ps: nordstau bedeutet mit einigen stunden vorlauf auch schlechtes wetter hier. nur so ein geheimtipp aus der wetterecke


Bääähhh....


----------



## eL (2. März 2009)

iss das nich der zijeuner schaizendrecks felsen?
oder warum schiebt die 10a da?


----------



## Bogie (2. März 2009)

So,

es gibt einiges vom Wochenende zu berichten.

1. Besitzerstolz. Farblich passend zum Rad






2. Stellvertretend für alle anderen unser Bike-Bunny in der Schlüsselstelle






3. Bikewurm






4. Und was treibt die Frau da, mitten auf dem Trail?





Gruß Bogie


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> iss das nich der zijeuner schaizendrecks felsen?



Na klar isser das, Herr Wirtschaftsingenieur


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> 3. Bikewurm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte nicht der mit dem tollsten Hintern am Schluss fahren ?


----------



## Bogie (2. März 2009)

Naja, ich hab halt das Bild rausgesucht, auf dem man deinen Hintern nicht sehen muß
Außerdem war nach diesem Bild die Speicherkarte voll und ich mußte erstmal eine neue einlegen


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Außerdem war nach diesem Bild die Speicherkarte voll und ich mußte erstmal eine neue einlegen



Du meinst die Cam hat für meinen Hintern extra viel Speicher verbraten ?


----------



## kneesliding (2. März 2009)

Shit,

ich will auch weider mit


----------



## iTom (2. März 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> So,
> 
> es gibt einiges vom Wochenende zu berichten.
> 
> 1. Besitzerstolz. Farblich passend zum Rad



Was für ein niedliches Autochen Was wird es denn wenn es groß ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kons82 (2. März 2009)

Zimbo, neues Auto?


----------



## kons82 (2. März 2009)

passt das Rad überhaupt drin....

schade, dass ich noch eine WE verpasst habe.....,,,Arbeit


----------



## eL (3. März 2009)

kons82 schrieb:


> passt das Rad überhaupt drin....


von der farbe her schon

ne iss ne wirklich knuffige kiste

soviel geschmack hätt ich dir garnich zugetraut.


----------



## THBiker (3. März 2009)

kons82 schrieb:


> Zimbo, neues Auto?



da scheint der Herr Zimbo net schlecht zu verdienen bei seinem Nebenjob


----------



## face-to-ground (3. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Was für ein niedliches Autochen Was wird es denn wenn es groß ist?



vermutlich ein lancer evo XI oder so


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

Mensch Toni... Der neue Evo heißt doch nur noch EVO und nix mehr mit Zahlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanta1 (3. März 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> da scheint der Herr Zimbo net schlecht zu verdienen bei seinem Nebenjob



zeig mal ein Bild von DEINEM neuem Auto bzw dienem bald neuem Auto

PS  TH 
Wann gemmer mol wider bike


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

Gute Laune,... lalalalaaaaaaaa! GUTE LAUNE!!!!


----------



## strandi (3. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Gute Laune,... lalalalaaaaaaaa! GUTE LAUNE!!!!



same here...grad vwl bestanden 
und was gibbet bei dir?


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> same here...grad vwl bestanden
> und was gibbet bei dir?


Nullinger... einfach nur so gute Laune. Wird man doch haben dürfen.
Übrigens... el Strandinator, halte dich mal im Mai bereit. iXS Festival in Winterberg. Das ist doch genau deine Kragenweite. Wir battlen uns in der Hobbyklasse um den letzten Platz, okay? Die Entdeckung der Langsamkeit...


----------



## THBiker (3. März 2009)

fanta1 schrieb:


> zeig mal ein Bild von DEINEM neuem Auto bzw dienem bald neuem Auto
> 
> PS  TH
> Wann gemmer mol wider bike



Am Samstach hol ich´s ab 

ich wolld heit middag ä gläänie CC Runde machen! Üwwernächschdes WE kännt ma moo widder gehe!!!

P.S. ich hab a noch abgeloffenes Bier extra färr dich dehääm!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

Ei der THBiker lebt ja noch... Hatte schon die Befürchtung das dein "Besuch" zwecks Autoverkauf ein blutiges Ende genommen hat...


----------



## der-tick.de (3. März 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> 1. Besitzerstolz. Farblich passend zum Rad


Das ist sauber!!!! 
Das ist nicht Zimbogerecht.
Du brauchst:


----------



## Romarius (3. März 2009)

@zimbo: netter hupfer. was braucht der an benzin "in echt"? also keine werksangabe


----------



## strandi (3. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Nullinger... einfach nur so gute Laune. Wird man doch haben dürfen.
> Übrigens... el Strandinator, halte dich mal im Mai bereit. iXS Festival in Winterberg. Das ist doch genau deine Kragenweite. Wir battlen uns in der Hobbyklasse um den letzten Platz, okay? Die Entdeckung der Langsamkeit...



guter plan, aber mai geht net...da muss ich vordiplom schreiben 
aber halt du dir mal den 20.9. frei! 128km rennrad rennen in kopenhagen


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> aber halt du dir mal den 20.9. frei! 128km rennrad rennen in kopenhagen


Mit der Anfahrt aus der Pfalz wird das wenigstens mal eine Herausforderung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (3. März 2009)

Beim Strandi ist definitiv keine Heilung mehr möglich. 

Die Eckkopf-Abfahrt werd ich umtaufen, das hat die Weiss/Blaue nicht verdient.


----------



## THBiker (3. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ei der THBiker lebt ja noch... Hatte schon die Befürchtung das dein "Besuch" zwecks Autoverkauf ein blutiges Ende genommen hat...



Nene noch ist alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Nene noch ist alles im grünen Bereich


Wie kommts? Hattest du den großen Bruder dabei?!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. März 2009)

Also zum kleinen roten:
Sitzen und fahren fühlt sich darin fast an, wie in ner A-Klasse.
Optisch ist es für meinen Geschmack der coolste Kleinwagen auf dem Markt. (vor allem wegen der Front, die hier noch nicht zu sehen war)
Außerdem ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis top, was mir nicht nur beim Auto sehr wichtig ist.
Mein Bike passt ohne Vorderrad rein, allerdings dürfte es keine 5cm länger sein - dann müsste man den Beifahrersitz nach vorne schieben.
Den genauen Verbrauch kann ich momentan noch nicht angeben, da Motoren anfangs mehr verbrauchen (km-Stand ist ca. 200).
Allerdings wird der Verbrauch garantiert über den angegebenen 5,5 Litern liegen, ich fahr ja gerne schneller als 100 und mag auch keine Schleichfahrt an der Ampel.

Schrammi wird heute oder morgen beerdigt - R.I.P.
Und ich bin viiiiel entspannter im täglichen Straßenverkehr, was zwar nix mit Sicherheit zu tun hat, aber mancher Rentner wird jetzt weniger genötigt  



PS:
Der Mini ist natürlich auch cool - aber zu welchem Preis!?


----------



## THBiker (3. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wie kommts? Hattest du den großen Bruder dabei?!



jepp so ähnlich 

@Zimbo
ich hatte auch mal nen Colt...der war cool, den musste man weder pflegen noch groß warten, das Ding ist gelaufen und gelaufen (selbst ohne Öl)....mit 213000km hatte ich ihn dann noch verkauft (naja 300DM warens glaub ich noch!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. März 2009)

Kundenzufriedenheit in seiner Klasse: 1. Platz...


----------



## strandi (3. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Beim Strandi ist definitiv keine Heilung mehr möglich.
> 
> Die Eckkopf-Abfahrt werd ich umtaufen, das hat die Weiss/Blaue nicht verdient.



pssst, war vorletztes WE zu fuss auf dem ecki


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> pssst, war vorletztes WE zu fuss auf dem ecki


Komm du erst mal wieder richtig in die Pfalz zurück und ruck zuck hast du wieder Blut geleckt. Ich habs ja bei mir gesehen als ich mir das Fritzz gekauft habe. Ewig habe ich wegen einem Tourenradel rumgeheult und dann irgendwann Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Und siehe da, ich bin süchtiger nach Biken als jemals zuvor...
Außerdem ist diesen Sommer großes Programm geplant. Also wieder einige Parkbesuche (im Notfall alleine) wie in den Jahren 2006 und 2007.


----------



## face-to-ground (3. März 2009)

achso - nur noch so zur info: mitsubishi colt = smart forfour (ich glaub die komplette antriebsgruppe und die plattform sind aus japan gewesen)

@nico: rumheulen tust aber trotzdem noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (3. März 2009)

@Strandi:
Haben deine Knie den Mountainbikesport jetzt endgültig aufgegeben?
Oder wie kommt es, dass du hier bist und nicht mit uns biken gehst?


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> @nico: rumheulen tust aber trotzdem noch


Jaaaaaa!!! Aber auch nur weil das sooo ein Spass macht!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. März 2009)

@Gesicht zu Boden:
Japan? Mitsubishi produziert doch in Holland!


----------



## face-to-ground (3. März 2009)

ich dachte die teile werden 'eingeflogen'


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich dachte die teile werden 'eingeflogen'


Die Teilfe fliegen nur einmal... nämlich in die Tonne...

...okay, der war schlecht,... musste aber sein...


----------



## Romarius (3. März 2009)

@zimbo: benziner nehm ich an. oder?
(evtl gibts bei mir näcshtes jahr veränderungen. suche was kleines günstiges ohne schnickschnack, wo man von der länger her grad so drin pennen kann und evtl noch ne heizung reinpasst. werde dann meine wohnung kündigen und imauto leben. so ist man flexibler.  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> @zimbo: benziner nehm ich an. oder?
> (evtl gibts bei mir näcshtes jahr veränderungen. suche was kleines günstiges ohne schnickschnack, wo man von der länger her grad so drin pennen kann und evtl noch ne heizung reinpasst. werde dann meine wohnung kündigen und imauto leben. so ist man flexibler.  )


Oh man... du wirst immer alternativer, kann das sein?!


----------



## Zelle (3. März 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> @zimbo: benziner nehm ich an. oder?
> (evtl gibts bei mir näcshtes jahr veränderungen. suche was kleines günstiges ohne schnickschnack, wo man von der länger her grad so drin pennen kann und evtl noch ne heizung reinpasst. werde dann meine wohnung kündigen und imauto leben. so ist man flexibler.  )



Du hast derzeit Auto *UND *Wohnung?


----------



## el Zimbo (3. März 2009)

@Romarius:
Aber denk dran - ohne Wohnsitz kein Job, ohne Job keine Wohnung... 
Wenn du allerdings ohne Job leben kannst und willst, schöne für dich.
(Harz 4 ohne Wohnsitz ist bestimmt auch nicht einfach)


PS:
Yep, iss'n Benziner - das Modell gibbet (noch) nicht als Stinker.


----------



## Romarius (3. März 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Du hast derzeit Auto *UND *Wohnung?



ja, sogar erst *und* zweitwohnsitz; wobei das auto leider nicht als wohnsitz eingetragen werden kann. schade eigentlich. 
@zimbo: danke. hehe.

@nico: nö, eigentlich net. vmtl werd ich in zukunft näher richtugn berge wohnen, da brauchts dann net so viele übernachtungen im auto, da tuts dann auch was alltagstauglicheres 
am liebsten hätt ich ja gar kein auto. ginge aber nur wenn die bahn auch mal nachts fahren würde...


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

Mal was ganz anderes:
Was haltet ihr von einer IG die ja seit neustem hier im Forum möglich sind? Da könnte man vielleicht einen etwas exklusiveren Kreis von Usern bilden die sich auch persönlich kennen und dort auch ein bisschen näher ins Detail gehen. Also was Strecken und Trails angeht. Die sollen ja schon berechtigterweiße nicht öffentlich gepostet werden...

-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=112

Vielleicht besteht ja Interesse... denke das ist auch zum Tauschen von vertraulichen Informationen in der Gruppe bestens geeignet.


----------



## Zelle (3. März 2009)

Mit einem P davor wäre ich sofort dabei


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Mit einem P davor wäre ich sofort dabei



Genau das solls nicht werden...


----------



## strandi (3. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Strandi:
> Haben deine Knie den Mountainbikesport jetzt endgültig aufgegeben?
> Oder wie kommt es, dass du hier bist und nicht mit uns biken gehst?



nene, den knien gehts momentan recht gut. war aber mit der liebsten unterwegs und bin mit dem flieger unterwegs gewesen...ist etwas teuer für ein WE das bike mitzunehmen (knapp 100 EUR mittlerweile).


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

Ei dann schon die Knochen noch ein bisschen und fang die Saison mit leichtem Rennradtraining und dann kannst du im Sommer Vollgas geben!


----------



## iTom (3. März 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Mit einem P davor wäre ich sofort dabei



Hä? Pimple Pinds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (3. März 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> same here...grad vwl bestanden
> und was gibbet bei dir?



mein glückwunsch... und ich will Jetzt noch nich wissen was die alles von dir wissen wollten.

was bissu dann eigentlich wenn de fertich bist


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> was bissu dann eigentlich wenn de fertich bist


Geldvernichter?!


----------



## eL (3. März 2009)

das war er doch schon vorher
also isser dann profigeldvernichter
also kann er für mehr geld nochmehrgeld vernichten.


----------



## strandi (3. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> also isser dann profigeldvernichter




schimpft sich "graduate diploma in business administration (finance)"


----------



## strandi (3. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> mein glückwunsch... und ich will Jetzt noch nich wissen was die alles von dir wissen wollten.



voilá 
Anhang anzeigen e2009_1.pdf


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Außerdem ist diesen Sommer großes Programm geplant. Also wieder einige Parkbesuche (im Notfall alleine) wie in den Jahren 2006 und 2007.


Hätte ich auch unheimlich Bock drauf! Mal sehen, was Zeit (Studium...) und Geld (Bafög...) erlauben


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch unheimlich Bock drauf! Mal sehen, was Zeit (Studium...) und Geld (Bafög...) erlauben


Ja, ich habe das ja auch nicht jede Woche vor. So einmal im Monat nach Wildbad und zwei Wochenenden nach Winterberg. Das geht schon klar.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. März 2009)

Winterberg versuche ich nach Möglichkeit immer werktags anzusteuern, wird aber vermutlich schwer werden, zumindest während dem Semester.  Habe zwar 1 Tag frei, doch das lohnt ja nicht wirklich... dann muss ich evtl. bis Mitte August warten 
Wildbad... sollte ich mir dieses Jahr vielleicht auch mal ansehen. Lac Blanc steht auch noch auf der 2-do-Liste.


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2009)

LacBlanc wird mich dieses Jahr wohl nicht sehen. Irgendwie gefällts mir da nicht. Die Strecken sind in meinen Augen irgendwie "komisch"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. März 2009)

Ich war bisher nur im Winter dort... muss mir erst noch ein Bild davon machen!


----------



## Bumble (4. März 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> voilá
> Anhang anzeigen 157198



Heilige Schei$$e 

Irgendwie hatten wir das so in der Art ja auch mal, habs aber komplett verdrängt.


----------



## eL (4. März 2009)

Man strandi ick kann keen dänisch!!

Is der Titel jetzt nen dänischer MBA ?


----------



## Zelle (4. März 2009)

Achso, dänisch ist das. Ich dachte schon ich hätte gar kein Plan mehr von VWL


----------



## strandi (4. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Man strandi ick kann keen dänisch!!
> 
> Is der Titel jetzt nen dänischer MBA ?



ne, so schlau bin ich nicht  
is ein dänischer bachelor of finance...oder so ähnlich


----------



## mtb_nico (4. März 2009)

Kann man in Dänemark nix vernünftiges lernen? Z.B. Zerspaner oder Schlosser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (4. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Kann man in Dänemark nix vernünftiges lernen? Z.B. Zerspaner oder Schlosser?




Ich glaub das geht schon, aber unser Strandi hat doch mehrere linke Hände, der würd sich selbst zerspanen.


----------



## THBiker (4. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Kann man in Dänemark nix vernünftiges lernen? Z.B. Zerspaner oder Schlosser?



Der Strandi wäre arbeitslos wenn er was praktisches lernen würde .....sollte er denn je die Prüfungen schaffen 

Ich glaub der Strandi geht selbst zum Luft aufpumpen in nen Bikeladen


----------



## mtb_nico (4. März 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Strandi geht selbst zum Luft aufpumpen in nen Bikeladen


Eieiei... ich glaub das war ein bisschen hart...


----------



## strandi (4. März 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Strandi geht selbst zum Luft aufpumpen in nen Bikeladen



na soweit is es noch net...aber zum flicken war ich tatsächlich neulich im laden...lag aber eher an zeitnot als an mangeldem können


----------



## THBiker (4. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Eieiei... ich glaub das war ein bisschen hart...



naja soweit daneben lag ich dann wohl doch nicht


----------



## mtb_nico (4. März 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> na soweit is es noch net...aber zum flicken war ich tatsächlich neulich im laden...lag aber eher an zeitnot als an mangeldem können


Eieiei... Typisch Geldvernichter... da spielt Geld ja keine Rolle.. Ich meine was sind schon 1*10^9 EUR mit denen man in den Miesen steckt...


----------



## THBiker (4. März 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> na soweit is es noch net...aber zum flicken war ich tatsächlich neulich im laden...lag aber eher an zeitnot als an mangeldem können



Frag mich was länger gedauert hat/hätte....den Schlauch selbst zu flicken/wechseln, oder der Weg zum Händler


----------



## strandi (4. März 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Frag mich was länger gedauert hat/hätte....den Schlauch selbst zu flicken/wechseln, oder der Weg zum Händler



auf jeden fall ersteres...denn der händler liegt auf dem weg zur arbeit, den ich an selbigem tage zu fuss bewältigt habe


----------



## THBiker (4. März 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> auf jeden fall ersteres...denn der händler liegt auf dem weg zur arbeit, den ich an selbigem tage zu fuss bewältigt habe



ok...du gehst rein.... "Halloo...bla bla...bitte Reifen wechseln/flicken...bla bla.." (evtl noch warten bist du dran kommst....das gleiche Spiel auf dem Heimweg ..."Hallo...bla bla....Reifen abholen...bla bla".....bezahlen.....dauert bestimmt 5 Minuten, i.d. Zeit hast du´n (sorry nicht Du, sondern alle anderen Biker ) neuen Schlauch aufgezogen und aufgepumpt


----------



## Bumble (4. März 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> ......... i.d. Zeit hast du´n (sorry nicht Du, sondern alle anderen Biker ) neuen Schlauch aufgezogen und aufgepumpt




Ohje heute bekommter aber Feuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (4. März 2009)

Sorry armer Strandi


----------



## mtb_nico (4. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ohje heute bekommter aber Feuer.


Das ist unsere Rache für die Wirtschaftskrise...


----------



## eL (4. März 2009)

achso bachelor
hab mich schon über die laschen Prüfungs zulassungsvoraussetzungen wundern wollen


----------



## strandi (4. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> achso bachelor
> hab mich schon über die laschen Prüfungs zulassungsvoraussetzungen wundern wollen



jo...geht schon...bachelor auf dänisch = master auf deutsch 
und wenn ich damit feddig bin gibbet den cfa


----------



## strandi (4. März 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> .....dauert bestimmt 5 Minuten, i.d. Zeit hast du´n (sorry nicht Du, sondern alle anderen Biker ) neuen Schlauch aufgezogen und aufgepumpt



ja bei nem mtb mit schnellspanner...aber net bei ner stadtschlampe mit nabenschaltung und rücktrittbremse  ausserdem...was lacostet die welt


----------



## Levty (5. März 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> ...was lacostet die welt


Der Mann steht wenigstens zu seiner Lücke!


----------



## eL (5. März 2009)

strandi ick globe du solltest erstmal abwarten mit deiner weitwegbildung

nich das man da noch nen alten leerplan erwischt hat und die tollen abschlüsse in unserer erneuerten gesellschaft nix mehr wert sin

ick hab so det jefühl das die janz alten berufe wieder gefragt werden. schmied bauer köhler rattenfänger zu hameln müller bäcker schlachter..... jaja meinetwejen och der schroiner


----------



## THBiker (5. März 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> ja bei nem mtb mit schnellspanner...aber net bei ner stadtschlampe mit nabenschaltung und rücktrittbremse  ausserdem...was lacostet die welt



was fährst´n auch so´n schei$$ ...ok, bekommst 5 Minuten dazu


----------



## mtb_nico (5. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> ick hab so det jefühl das die janz alten berufe wieder gefragt werden. schmied bauer köhler rattenfänger zu hameln müller bäcker schlachter..... jaja meinetwejen och der schroiner


Nicht zu vergessen die Ingenieure... irgendjemand muss ja den Wiederaufbau leiten wenn alles im nuklearen Feuer zusammengeschmolzen wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (5. März 2009)

Na danach brauchen wir nur Steinmetze, Jäger und Ackerbauer...


----------



## mtb_nico (5. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na danach brauchen wir nur Steinmetze, Jäger und Ackerbauer...


...und Ingenieure die Bewässerungssysteme konstruieren und Bauzeichner die diese dann auch auf verständliche Art und Weise zu Papier bringen.


----------



## el Zimbo (5. März 2009)

Ohne Papier und Computer???


----------



## THBiker (5. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ohne Papier und Computer???



also brauchen wir auch Papiermacher


----------



## face-to-ground (5. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ...und Ingenieure...



die braucht jetzt wirklich keiner... meistens erzeugen die nur nen haufen papier und irgend ein praktiker kann/darf/muß ausbaden, was irgend ein krankes hirn versucht zu konstruieren. am schluß stellt sich dann der herr inschenöör hin und behauptet, daß es von vorneherein so geplant war, nur der rest der menscheit war zu blöd, um es zu kapieren


----------



## THBiker (5. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> die braucht jetzt wirklich keiner... meistens erzeugen die nur nen haufen papier und irgend ein praktiker kann/darf/muß ausbaden, was irgend ein krankes hirn versucht zu konstruieren. am schluß stellt sich dann der herr inschenöör hin und behauptet, daß es von vorneherein so geplant war, nur der rest der menscheit war zu blöd, um es zu kapieren



jepp genau so arbeite ich 

Du auch nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (5. März 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> jepp genau so arbeite ich
> 
> Du auch nico



Tagesgeschäft


----------



## mtb_nico (5. März 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> jepp genau so arbeite ich
> 
> Du auch nico


Öhm,... ja,... so läuft das doch heutzutage in der Welt, oder? Immer auf die Kleinen und die Kleinen immer auf face-to-ground...


----------



## THBiker (5. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Öhm,... ja,... so läuft das doch heutzutage in der Welt, oder? Immer auf die Kleinen und die Kleinen immer auf face-to-ground...



und zum schluss auf den kleinen Strandi


----------



## mtb_nico (5. März 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> und zum schluss auf den kleinen Strandi


Jep,.. wenigstens hier sind die Bänker am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette...


----------



## Bumble (5. März 2009)

Oh cool, hier is wenigstens lustig, nicht wie drüben im Rambo-Thread.


----------



## face-to-ground (5. März 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> und zum schluss auf den kleinen Strandi



juhuu! ich bin nicht ganz unten


----------



## mtb_nico (5. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> juhuu! ich bin nicht ganz unten


Das liegt aber nur an deinem Kaffee-Bonus und das Bänker zur Zeit einfach überall verhasst sind...


----------



## face-to-ground (5. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nur an deinem Kaffee-Bonus und das Bänker zur Zeit einfach überall verhasst sind...



tja - der kaffee-bonus ist halt was verlässliches. und wenn du so weiter machst, gibts demnächst nix mehr - oder erst recht  du weißt, was ich mein...
und was die bänker betrifft - ich glaub das war schon immer so, daß die net immer und überall gern gesehen sind, die saubande. aber hauptsache, ich hab über 10% rendite


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. März 2009)

strandi schrieb:


> ausserdem...was lacostet die welt


Geld spielt keine Rolex!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. März 2009)

Gestern Richtung Drachenfels. Und da behauptet man der Winter sei im PW vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (8. März 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Gestern Richtung Drachenfels. Und da behauptet man der Winter sei im PW vorbei.



und ich dachte ihr wart biken


----------



## dave (8. März 2009)

Ist ja witzig, ich war gestern auch beim Drachenfels (als Erster). Jetzt wißt Ihr von wem diese einzelne Bike-Spur stammt.


----------



## kons82 (8. März 2009)

Sehr schöne Fotos. Ihr habt aber Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter


----------



## pfalz (8. März 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Gestern Richtung Drachenfels. Und da behauptet man der Winter sei im PW vorbei.



So sah das bei uns auch des Öfteren aus...


----------



## zena (10. März 2009)

http://www.muddbunnies.com/
beim sinnlosen Rumstöbern fiel mit dieser künstlerisch recht gelungene Kallender auf. Es muss ja nicht immer der Pirelli sein...tja, für solche Ausblicke muss Mann definitiv nach BC fahren...
viel Spaß


----------



## iTom (10. März 2009)

zena schrieb:


> http://www.muddbunnies.com/
> beim sinnlosen Rumstöbern fiel mit dieser künstlerisch recht gelungene Kallender auf. Es muss ja nicht immer der Pirelli sein...tja, für solche Ausblicke muss Mann definitiv nach BC fahren...
> viel Spaß



Kann man da Mitglied werden

und BTW: Zu viel Cotton


----------



## eL (10. März 2009)

echt coole sache das
Bei uns im pausenraum hängt ja immer der aktuelle würth Kalender... aber wenn man nun sein fast 5 jahre sich immer die selbe plinse anschauen muss... da schmeckt das pausenbrot dann irgendwann nach tapetenkleister.
wo krieg ich dieses kunstwerk gegen bares? mein würth vertreter wird mir den wohl kaum als midseasens modell noch nachreichen oder?


----------



## iTom (10. März 2009)

Hab auch nen Vorschlag für nen Kalender. 2 Bilder hätte ich dafür:


----------



## Flugrost (10. März 2009)

Manchmal ist es schwierig, alles zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (10. März 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es schwierig, alles zu fahren...



Geht hier Dave rückwärts den Steig runter (kleiner Scherz am Rande)


----------



## Tobsn (11. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Hab auch nen Vorschlag für nen Kalender. 2 Bilder hätte ich dafür:...


Hätte auch noch drei Vorschläge


----------



## iTom (11. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hätte auch noch drei Vorschläge




noch 7 Bilder plus Deckblattbild wäre auch ein Kalender wert 
Das meintest Du aber nicht mit... "Pfalz Freeride"


----------



## kneesliding (11. März 2009)

Oooohhh

MTB Chicks, nice


----------



## easymtbiker (11. März 2009)

kein vorschlag für ein kalender- bild, aber einfach nur süß: lev hat nachwuchs  





ne, is meine tochter, kam am frauentag zur welt, 3200/53 und einfach nur goldig!


----------



## Kelme (11. März 2009)

Glückwunsch . 
Ich merke bei solchen Gelegenheiten wieder, dass ich alt bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (11. März 2009)

Glückwunsch!
Sohn und Tochter auf einem Bild ...


----------



## Romarius (11. März 2009)

süß. 

ma btt: würde am sa gerne wieder das bekannte ründchen mitdrehen, wenn ich denn darf . verspreche auch weiterhin das gewohnte diskussionsniveau zu unterbieten!!


----------



## iTom (11. März 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> kein vorschlag für ein kalender- bild, aber einfach nur süß: lev hat nachwuchs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch. Wird ne heitere Zeit werden Blähungen und so... Mädchen tragen doch eher rosa...Habt ihr mit nem Buben gerechnet?


----------



## iTom (11. März 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Sohn und Tochter auf einem Bild ...


----------



## guru39 (11. März 2009)

@easy,







Das freut mich sehr für dich!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. März 2009)

Hast du gut gemacht  Aber vielleicht solltest du dir sehr früh überlegen wem du deine Tochter anvertraust


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. März 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Hast du gut gemacht  Aber vielleicht solltest du dir sehr früh überlegen wem du deine Tochter anvertraust



... falsche Vorbilder und so. 

Von mir auch alles Gute und Gruß an die Mutter.


----------



## easymtbiker (12. März 2009)

hey leute, danke für eure wünsche! freut mich! 



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Hast du gut gemacht  Aber vielleicht solltest du dir sehr früh überlegen wem du deine Tochter anvertraust


na, wie gemein, der lev bekommts immer ab. ich fand es toll, das er gleich zum besuch kam und die kleine mal anschauen + anfassen wollte. und er kann gut mit babys umgehen, also müssen wir uns bei einem unfall seinerseits keine gedanken machen  und ich engagiere ihn gleich als babysitter!

werde jetzt wohl nicht mehr so viel radln und mehr zeit mit der kleinen verbringen.


----------



## Bumble (12. März 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> kein vorschlag für ein kalender- bild, aber einfach nur süß: lev hat nachwuchs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch, haste fein hinbekommen. 

Aber darf man als frischgekürter Papi nur noch alkfreie Plörre trinken 
Kein Rothaus mehr ?
Mach kein Schei$$


----------



## Levty (12. März 2009)

Yeah, war lustig der Abend.
Und das kleine war sooo klein und so ruhig. Habe mit einer Plage gerechnet, aber Martin hat da sein bestes gegeben und da ist was gutes bei rausgekommen .
Nochmal Glückwunsch. 

Und Bummel: Ich musste danach noch nach HD fahren, Probezeit erlaubt mir da kein Bier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (12. März 2009)

glückwunsch auch von mir.

btw: wer nach finale ligure dieses frühjahr fährt sollte wohl vorsichtishalber mal seinen wintersportgeräte noch mitnehmen 
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3579524"]Face Shot videoblog episode 2 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## el Zimbo (12. März 2009)

Happy Vadderdach! 

In Finale sind zur Zeit 15-16 Grad, und wenn oberhalb von 1000 m Schnee liegt, bleiben wir halt drunter.
Wenn nicht wird der Schnee einfach weg gebrüllt 

Übrigens finde ich, dass wir hier wie gewohnt (OK - etwas weniger Schwachsinn wäre gut) weitermachen.
Wenn alle in ihren IG's rumhängen, sind wir hier auch weitestgehend ungestört...


PS:
Wo ist eigentlich die Zelle - lebst du noch oder wohnst du schon (wo anders)?


----------



## kneesliding (12. März 2009)

Moin,

kurze frage, will mir ein neuen Helm holen, und wollte euch frage was ihr zu den hier meinen Giro Flak

Love and kisses,

Pedro


.


----------



## Tobsn (12. März 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kurze frage,


Versuch es mal in der Pfälzer Schlachtplatte 
Immer diese Engländer


----------



## iTom (12. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> PS:
> Wo ist eigentlich die Zelle - lebst du noch oder wohnst du schon (wo anders)?



Er hat nicht zufällig was mit der "Sauerland"-Zelle zu tun


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2009)

@ Pedro: Den habe ich seit kurzem. Ist recht leicht und (für mich) angenehm zu tragen


----------



## el Zimbo (12. März 2009)

@Pete:
Schöne BMX-Schüssel! 
Die Met kann ich nur bedingt empfehlen - das Verstellsystem ist super,
aber schon wenn ein Auto drüber fährt geht der Styropor-Kern kaputt...
Die Kuststoffschale hätt ich noch für nen guten Preis daheim. 

Im Ernst:
Bergauf fahren geht mit den Dingern gar nicht, deshalb hab ich mir jetzt auch einen "normalen" Helm zugelegt.
Aber die andere Schüssel bleibt weiterhin im Einsatz, denn stabil und "stylish" sind sie allemal.
...und alle sehr ähnlich, da sticht der MET (R.I.P.) mit der Gurtverstellung schon hervor.


----------



## pfalz (12. März 2009)

@el Pedro,

habbich auch, angnehm zu tragen, besonders im Winter (gibt nen warmen Kopf...)...


----------



## face-to-ground (12. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Übrigens finde ich, dass wir hier wie gewohnt (OK - etwas weniger Schwachsinn wäre gut) weitermachen.
> Wenn alle in ihren IG's rumhängen, sind wir hier auch weitestgehend ungestört...



na..jetzt haben die ganzen leute, die immerzu über das gespämme oder über die veröffentlichung von gps-tracks bekommen, was sie wollten: 
wenn niemand was zu sagen hat, steht halt einfach tagelang nix mehr im forum - und wenn doch jemand was zu sagen hat, wird es unter der hand weitergegeben, damit die großen massen alle vom 'super-secret-spot' weg bleiben...

@ tobsn: ich dachte, die schlachtplatte wäre dafür da, um die schon erworbenen sachen zu zeigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (12. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> [email protected] tobsn: ich dachte, die schlachtplatte wäre dafür da, um die schon erworbenen sachen zu zeigen...


Ach was weiß ich ...
Wollte nur Pete Hello  sagen.


----------



## kneesliding (12. März 2009)

Danke,

hallo zurück.....


----------



## LDVelo (12. März 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> kein vorschlag für ein kalender- bild, aber einfach nur süß: lev hat nachwuchs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Zelle (13. März 2009)

Nachdem ich mit meiner Sauerlandzelle hochgenommen wurde, nun mal wieder ein bisschen Späm ... Internetzeit wird hier aber stark rationiert.

Erstmal von mir auch Glückwunsch an den frischen Vater 

@Zimbo: Ich bin noch da ... und auch mal hier und dort. Anfang April wird es wieder besser hier im Forum, jedenfalls für Diejenigen, die gerne mit mir verbalen Exkremente austauschen.


----------



## Bumble (13. März 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Anfang April wird es wieder besser hier im Forum, jedenfalls für Diejenigen, die gerne mit mir verbalen Exkremente austauschen.



Gerne doch, du hast gefehlt. 

Die Felge liegt übrigens immer noch hier rum.


----------



## mtb_nico (13. März 2009)

@Zelle: Was würdest du dich denn den Adapter kosten lassen den du für deine 1" Gabel suchst? Oder soll das für ne 08/15 Stadtschlampe sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (13. März 2009)

Mal was anderes.... Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen das wenn man per Google Bildersuche nach "helius st" sucht der 4. Hit auf meine Homepage zeigt und erst der 10. Hit auf die Page von Nicolai himself?


----------



## el Zimbo (13. März 2009)

Hast du Google bestochen?
Schei... Korruption in diesem Land!


----------



## mtb_nico (13. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hast du Google bestochen?
> Schei... Korruption in diesem Land!


Ne... Google sortiert halt nach Wichtigkeit,... obwohl... dann müsste meine Page ja der 1. Hit sein...


----------



## face-to-ground (13. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ne... Google sortiert halt nach Wichtigkeit,... obwohl... dann müsste meine Page ja der 1. Hit sein...



immerhin weiß ich jetzt, wo du die letzten tage gesteckt hast: du warst afr (away from real life)


----------



## mtb_nico (13. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> immerhin weiß ich jetzt, wo du die letzten tage gesteckt hast: du warst afr (away from real life)


Nö,... bin doch zur Zeit in ner anderen Abteilung und da habe ich keinen Rechner...

Bastel gerade an meiner neuen Headlock. Das wird ne deluxe Leichtbauversion...


----------



## Bumble (13. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Bastel gerade an meiner neuen Headlock. Das wird ne deluxe Leichtbauversion...



Du baust ne Leichtbauversion von etwas was als Schwerbauversion schon kein Mensch braucht. 

Hau rein Jung


----------



## face-to-ground (13. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du baust ne Leichtbauversion von etwas was als Schwerbauversion schon kein Mensch braucht.
> 
> Hau rein Jung



de jung is halt ein richtiger inschenöör


----------



## mtb_nico (13. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du baust ne Leichtbauversion von etwas was als Schwerbauversion schon kein Mensch braucht.
> 
> Hau rein Jung


LOL... wie auch immer... schau mein Material an und dann denke noch mal drüber nach...


----------



## eL (13. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du baust ne Leichtbauversion von etwas was als Schwerbauversion schon kein Mensch braucht.
> 
> Hau rein Jung


quadratur des kreises?


----------



## Zelle (13. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Zelle: Was würdest du dich denn den Adapter kosten lassen den du für deine 1" Gabel suchst? Oder soll das für ne 08/15 Stadtschlampe sein?



08/15  wie soll das denn aussehen  Ist für meine Billig 90/60/90 Stadtschlampe, daher nur ein paar Euros. Für 16 Bekommt man sowas neu, das ist mir dafür aber zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (13. März 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> 08/15  wie soll das denn aussehen  Ist für meine Billig 90/60/90 Stadtschlampe, daher nur ein paar Euros. Für 16 Bekommt man sowas neu, das ist mir dafür aber zu viel.


Also dafür kann ich dir keine organisieren... Dachte es ist vielleicht irgendein Liebhaberprojekt das gerade zu nach CNC gedrehten und eloxierten Teilen schreit...


----------



## Zelle (13. März 2009)

Wenn es das Wert wäre, hätte ich es schon selber gemacht


----------



## face-to-ground (14. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also dafür kann ich dir keine organisieren... Dachte es ist vielleicht irgendein Liebhaberprojekt das gerade zu nach CNC gedrehten und eloxierten Teilen schreit...



ich hätte da ein liebhaberprojekt - aber das müsste cnc gefräst werden. so schlagringe lassen sich nur in recht unbequeme formen drehen


----------



## iTom (14. März 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich hätte da ein liebhaberprojekt - aber das müsste cnc gefräst werden. so eheringe lassen sich nur in recht unbequeme formen drehen



So schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## kneesliding (16. März 2009)

moin 

wollte mich kurz melden, nachdem ich verschwunden war....
Ich könnte einfach nicht mehr 
9 wochen waren doch ein wenig zuviel ziet ohne Radfahren und das habe ich gespürt beim hochfahren, ich habe versucht euch einzuholen, aber an jede kurve hab ich euch nicht mehr gesehen...

Tcha,

back to the drawing board...

Pete


----------



## el Zimbo (16. März 2009)

Kurve? Wir sind doch nur geradeaus den Forstweg hoch...
Und die meisten haben am Schluss eh geschoben, steiles Miststück!
Aber nächste Woche geht's weiter, wenn uns nicht der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## Bogie (16. März 2009)

Dave ist noch suchen gegangen, hat Dich aber auch nicht mehr gefunden......

Übrigens ist das eine der übelsten Auffahrten, die ich kenne. Davon habe ich allerdings inzwischen eine ganze Menge kennengelernt (die sind einfach verrückt die Römer).

Gruß Bogie


----------



## Romarius (16. März 2009)

9 kleiner bikerlein die fuhren in den wald, einer hat sich nicht fit gemacht, da warens nur noch 8...
8 kleine bikerlein die fuhren einfach weiter, doch 2 verliefn sich an der loog ins gewächs, da warens nur noch 6...


----------



## el Zimbo (16. März 2009)

Auffahrten, die den Bogie-Güte-Stempel bekommen gibt es in der Pfalz nicht sehr viele...
Aber man gewöhnt sich ja an fast alles - außer an die Tatsache dass Dave weder geschwitzt, noch geschnauft hat,
als er das Steilstück mit Mach 3 hoch getreten kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (16. März 2009)

...sechs kleiner Bikerlein, die fuhren munter weiter,
doch als sie noch was trinken wollten, fehlte noch ein weit'rer


----------



## kneesliding (16. März 2009)

o man, wenn ich das gewusst hätte das ihr auch geschoben haben..
Habe aber wenigstens versucht euch per Handy zu errierchen.
Aber am WE versuch ich es nochmal....

und unter der Woche wirds trainiert


----------



## Romarius (16. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Auffahrten, die den Bogie-Güte-Stempel bekommen gibt es in der Pfalz nicht sehr viele...
> Aber man gewöhnt sich ja an fast alles - außer an die Tatsache dass Dave weder geschwitzt, noch geschnauft hat,
> als er das Steilstück mit Mach 3 hoch getreten kam



es gibt gerüchte, dass bereits am ersten berg schweissperlen auch bei diesem herren gesichtet wurden. vmtl. handelte es sich aber nur um kondensflüssigkeit. die staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2009)

@ Zimbo: stand dein Schießeisen gestern zufällig auf dem linken Parkplatz nach Maikammer?


----------



## OZM (16. März 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> es gibt gerüchte  ... schweissperlen ...



man weis es nicht

"Der Wolkenscheibeneffekt ist das Auftreten einer Wolke aus Wassernebel ... zu Bildungen von ähnlichen Phänomenen kann es bereits bei ... Unterschallgeschwindigkeit kommen. Die Wolkenscheibe besteht aus *Wassertröpfchen *in der Unterdruckzone, die der Front der Stoßwelle folgt"

O.


----------



## el Zimbo (16. März 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Zimbo: stand dein Schießeisen gestern zufällig auf dem linken Parkplatz nach Maikammer?



Ah jo...



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (16. März 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> man weis es nicht
> 
> "Der Wolkenscheibeneffekt ist das Auftreten einer Wolke aus Wassernebel ... zu Bildungen von ähnlichen Phänomenen kann es bereits bei ... Unterschallgeschwindigkeit kommen. Die Wolkenscheibe besteht aus *Wassertröpfchen *in der Unterdruckzone, die der Front der Stoßwelle folgt"
> 
> O.




also ungefähr so, wenn man sich im folgendem bild dave anstatt dem jet vorstellt?


----------



## iTom (16. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...sechs kleiner Bikerlein, die fuhren munter weiter,
> doch als sie noch was trinken wollten, fehlte noch ein weit'rer



Bei wieviel HM im Schnitt seid ihr momentan (d.h. nach der "Winterpause" angelangt?


----------



## kneesliding (16. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Bei wieviel HM im Schnitt seid ihr momentan (d.h. nach der "Winterpause" angelangt?



-1200hm (minus)

Journey to the center of the earth....






.


----------



## iTom (16. März 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> -1200hm (minus)
> 
> Journey to the center of the earth....
> 
> .



Ich wußte gar nicht, dass es mittlerweile einen Shuttle-Service gibt im Pfälzer Wald

Für die 1200 muß ich aber dieses Jahr noch ein wenig üben


----------



## kneesliding (16. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Ich wußte gar nicht, dass es mittlerweile einen Shuttle-Service gibt im Pfälzer Wald
> 
> Für die 1200 muß ich aber dieses Jahr noch ein wenig üben



ich auch....
war nach 300hm platt und bin umgefallen


----------



## Levty (16. März 2009)

Pußy!


----------



## kneesliding (16. März 2009)

Meoowwww

.


----------



## iTom (16. März 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ich auch....
> war nach 300hm platt und bin umgefallen



300hm? Das ist wirklich pussyhaft.  Ich habe immerhin 500hm mitm rechten Ei abgespult nach meiner Pause


----------



## Romarius (16. März 2009)

ot: wenn wer hier demnächst nen bikerucksack oder so braucht und sich hiervon: http://www.evocsports.com/product.php angesprochen fühlt, mich das nächste mal beim gemeinsamen ausritt einfach ansprechen. mach isch freundschaftspreis und so


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ah jo...


Dann hab ichs dort gsääne! War zum ersten mal seit dem Tag X wieder dort unterwegs  Und am Montag krieg ich den Draht raus - endlich wieder frei bewegen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (17. März 2009)

@Smubob:
Feine Sache! Und bitte nicht so bald wiederholen... 

@iTom:
Ich persönlich bin gerade dabei, meine Form wieder zu erlangen.
Eine Pause hatte ich nur wegen Krankheit, dazu kam die Winterfaulheit, und das Wetter.
Am vergangenen Samstag wollte ich mal wieder mehr als drei Berglein machen.
Geschätzt waren's ca. 1300 hm - aber wie immer gemütlich...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Smubob:
> Feine Sache! Und bitte nicht so bald wiederholen...


Hab ich nicht vor, das kannst mir glauben!  Fahre deshalb auch derzeit im Wald meistens mit Safetyjacket und werd das evtl. auch ne Weile beibehalten - noch so ne Zwangspause will ich unter keinen Umständen wiederholen, grad jetzt zum Saisonbeginn!


----------



## Levty (18. März 2009)

Das SJ schützt doch nicht gegen Brüche!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2009)

Tut das Saftyjacket schon, da die Protektoren die Stoßenergie auf eine größere Fläche verteilen und so besteht die Möglichkeit, dass die Knochen heil bleiben. Eine Garantie, sich aber nicht trotzdem was zu brechen, ist es aber sicher nicht. Aber besser wie kein Jacket tragen ist es für die Knochen schon.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. März 2009)

Genau so isses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich will ja auch nur das eh schon angeknachste Schlüsselbein schützen, ich springe ja keine 4m Drops und hoffe, dass das SJ mich dann vor jeglichen Verletzungen schützt  Momentan ist das Problem, dass das Schlüsselbein auf der Seite zum Brustkorb hin quasi ausgerenkt ist (durch den rausstehenden Draht rausgehebelt), da ist es natürlich nicht so prima, wenn seitliche Schläge drauf kommen! Und nach der Metallentfernung will ich halt den frisch verheilten Bruch noch etwas schonen.


----------



## Levty (19. März 2009)

Ich hab da noch einen heißen Tipp:
Weniger Bremsen und nicht stürzen


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2009)

Lev, du bist mein Held


----------



## Romarius (19. März 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht vor, das kannst mir glauben!  Fahre deshalb auch derzeit im Wald meistens mit Safetyjacket und werd das evtl. auch ne Weile beibehalten - noch so ne Zwangspause will ich unter keinen Umständen wiederholen, grad jetzt zum Saisonbeginn!




meinst du nicht es wäre sinnvoller ne runde gemütlicher bzw. bewusster zu fahren, als sich zu he-man-2 hochzurüsten?

nurmal so als denkanstoss...


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> meinst du nicht es wäre sinnvoller ne runde gemütlicher bzw. bewusster zu fahren, als sich zu he-man-2 hochzurüsten?
> 
> nurmal so als denkanstoss...


Du weißt 1. nicht, worum es geht und 2. hast du nicht verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe... 
Der Sturz, der zu diesem Bruch geführt hat passierte beim relativ gemütlichen Rollen auf einem nicht sehr anspruchsvollen Trail (weggerutscht, nicht rechtzeitig abfangen können(*), mit Schulter auf Felsen gelandet -> dumm gelaufen). Genau so etwas kann immer mal passieren und ich will einfach jetzt mit dem Draht und dem ausgerenkten Schlüsselbein sowie danach mit dem vielleicht nur 90% stabilen Knochen kein zusätzliches Risiko eingehen.
Vonwegen gemütlich/bewusst: ich bin alles nur kein Kamikaze-Fahrer! Die, die mich kennen, wissen das. Ich schiebe lieber durch eine heikle Passage, bevor ich es riskiere, mich zu maulen, gerade weil ich durch meine körperliche Behinderung(*) leichte motorische Einschränkungen habe und weiß, dass ich in manchen Situationen nicht perfekt reagieren kann. Trotzdem versuche ich aus dem mir Möglichen den maximalen fahrtechnischen Erfolg und Spaß rauszuholen - wenn dazu eine gewisse Schutzausrüstung positiv beitragen kann, dann überlasse es bitte mir, ob ich wie Ritter Lanzelot durch den Wald reiten will oder nicht 

*) Der Sturz zur rechten Seite hing hier wohl mit der Behinderung (rechte Körperhälfte) zusammen, da ich weder rechtzeitig den Fuß nicht vom Pedal bekommen habe, noch es geschafft habe, mich mit dem Arm abzufangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (19. März 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Trotzdem versuche ich aus dem mir Möglichen den maximalen fahrtechnischen Erfolg und Spaß rauszuholen - wenn dazu eine gewisse Schutzausrüstung positiv beitragen kann, dann überlasse es bitte mir, ob ich wie Ritter Lanzelot durch den Wald reiten will oder nicht


auf den "Ritter Lanzelot" bin ich noch nicht gekommen. 

wollte nur darafu hinweisen. da ich dich nicht kenne, kann ich das bei dir auch nicht beurteilen. wenn du dir dessen bewusst bist, ist ja alles bestens. nur auch immer schön drauf achten  aus den vergangenen fehlern auch versuchen die richtigen konsequenzen zu ziehen. (hatte beim skifahren mal einen sturz, der mir beinahe das leben gekostet hätte. schuld war kein fahrfehler sondern, dass ich mich auf eine bindung verlassen hatte, von der ich wusste, dass sie einen markanten konstruktionsfehler hat. jetzt fahre ich ausschließlich noch mit den sicheren bindungen  ) beobachte das bei kollegen und mir selbst auch immer wieder dass man mit stärkeren schutzmassnahmen auch gleichzeitig ein höheres risiko eingeht.

es ist derzeit eben ein weit verbreitetes phänomen, dass in "risikosportarten" der trend vorherrscht sich möglichst optimal "abzusichern" und wie jener ritter rumzuhampeln, sich aber gleichzeitig immer waghalsigeren (je nach persönlichem niveau) dingen hinzugeben. die unfallquote steigt dann insgesamt gesehen an, und auch die art der verletzungen wird immer bedrohlicher. aktuell sind da gerade bei wintersport (helmdebatte) und biken die unfallquoten/stärke steigend. 
z.b. finden viele leute das freeriden (bike/ski) extrem gefährlich, tatsächlich sterben prozentual (!) gesehen - absolut sowieso - aber mehr menschen auf "gesicherten" pisten als im "ungesicherten" raum. von normalen-schweren verletzungen mal ganz zu schweigen. (beim biken ists sicher ähnlich strasse-wald, kenne die zahlen da aber net) was ich damit sagen will: es kommt auf das persönliche risikoverhalten bzw. management an. die beste schutzausrüstung hilft nix, wenn der kopf dadurch ausgeschaltet wird. 

(hätte das gerne in ner dipl arbeit untersucht, hab aber leider keinen prof. gefunden der da lust druaf hatte, und das trotz helm-medienpräsenz beim wintersport / fall althaus)

ps: deine sturzgeschichte hab ich schon mitbekommen. wenn du solche koordinationsprobleme hast solltest du diese entsprechend auch berücksichtigen.


----------



## mtb_nico (19. März 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> was ich damit sagen will: es kommt auf das persönliche risikoverhalten bzw. management an. die beste schutzausrüstung hilft nix, wenn der kopf dadurch ausgeschaltet wird.


Das trifft es genau auf den Punkt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> wenn du dir dessen bewusst bist, ist ja alles bestens. nur auch immer schön drauf achten  aus den vergangenen fehlern auch versuchen die richtigen konsequenzen zu ziehen.


Davon habe ich schon so einiges hinter mir, daher kommt auch meine eher zurückhaltende Fahrweise. Dass immer mal was unvorhersehbares passieren kann, kann man auch durch das entsprechende Bewusstsein leider nicht ausschließen...




Romarius schrieb:


> beobachte das bei kollegen und mir selbst auch immer wieder dass man mit stärkeren schutzmassnahmen auch gleichzeitig ein höheres risiko eingeht.


Das ist logisch. Ich bin aber allgemein nicht so extrem risikofreudig, daher denke ich, dass ich da nicht Gefahr laufe, mich maßlos zu überschätzen. Über 100% fahren muss man immer mal, um sich weiter zu entwickeln, aber wo und wann ich das riskieren kann habe ich mittlerweile ganz gut im Gefühl. Das Safetyjacket beeinflusst mich da auch recht wenig, denke ich. Soll momentan wie geschrieben nur ein zusätzlicher Schutz für die rechte Schulter sein. Fullface ist mMn ein großer Unterschied, da ist das "Sicherheitsgefühl" deutlich größer.




Romarius schrieb:


> was ich damit sagen will: es kommt auf das persönliche risikoverhalten bzw. management an. die beste schutzausrüstung hilft nix, wenn der kopf dadurch ausgeschaltet wird.


Hehe, manchmal würde ich den Kopf sogar gerne kurz ausschalten können, wenn ich mich vor irgendeinem Sprung o. Ä. einschei$$e  obwohl ich weiß, dass ich es kann, es aber trotzdem irgendwie nicht schaffe, mir den nötigen Ruck zu geben. Aber dafür bin ich leider viel zu sehr Pußy 




Romarius schrieb:


> deine sturzgeschichte hab ich schon mitbekommen. wenn du solche koordinationsprobleme hast solltest du diese entsprechend auch berücksichtigen.


Das ist gerade bei den Pedalen eine heikle Sache... ich fahre seit einer ganzen Weile Klickies (CB Mallet) und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Alles, wobei das Hinterrad den Boden verlässt ist ohne diese sehr riskant bzw. mit ihnen überhaupt erst möglich, da ich sonst sehr leicht abrutsche. Natürlich hat das im Gegenzug den Nachteil, dass ich u. U. rechts mal nicht rechtzeitig vom Pedal komme, da ich den rechten Fuß nicht so gut drehen kann. Diese Sache bleibt immer ein Kompromiss, aber bisher läufts eigentlich ganz gut. Der Rest ist dann nur noch teilweise fehlendes Balancegefühl und die Kraft in der rechten Hand, letzteres macht nur bei verblockten/rauhen Strecken mal Probleme.


----------



## el Zimbo (19. März 2009)

Also links Klickie und rechts Plattform, oder umgekehrt - dann bleibt ein Fuß immer auf dem Pedal,
und du kannst noch rechtzeitig den Fuß runternehmen, wenn's eng wird...


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also links Klickie und rechts Plattform, oder umgekehrt - dann bleibt ein Fuß immer auf dem Pedal,
> und du kannst noch rechtzeitig den Fuß runternehmen, wenn's eng wird...


Das funzt leider nicht wirklich...  Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Aber rechts Plattform und links Klickie wäre blöd, weil ich dann wieder rechts das Abrutschproblem habe und umgekehrt machts auch wenig Sinn, denn so kann ich mit den Mallets auch fahren (links ausgeklickt geht mit denen ziemlich gut). Da hilft echt nur massives Fahrtechnik-Training, dass ich ALLES eingeklickt fahren kann und nie mehr stürze


----------



## easymtbiker (19. März 2009)

wird zeit, das jemand das klett- verschluss- pedal erfindet.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (19. März 2009)

du brauchst sowas:


----------



## Levty (19. März 2009)

Wow, das kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.
Feine Sache...


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2009)

Echt süß, wie ihr euch um mich sorgt 


@ Lev: du schreibst ja fast, als wärst du noch nüchtern?  Alles Gute!


----------



## Levty (19. März 2009)

Glaube nicht alles, was du siehst


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2009)

In vino veritas!


----------



## iTom (19. März 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> In vino veritas!



In dae Palz:

In Schoppae veritas!


----------



## der-tick.de (19. März 2009)

Und wer bedauert mich? 

Und was geht am Samstag, und wo, und wann?


----------



## kons82 (20. März 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und was geht am Samstag, und wo, und wann?



Genau, ich habe mal endlich Zeit. Will ich auch gerne wissen.


----------



## Tobsn (20. März 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> wird zeit, das jemand das klett- verschluss- pedal erfindet.....


Es gibt Magnetpedale von Mavic.


----------



## Romarius (20. März 2009)

@bogie, zimbo und finale-leute: braucht ihr jetzt noch n zusätzliches fahrradschloss für finale? wenn ja schnell melden, dann geb ich euch morgen eins mit. (zum rumfahren ists mir nämlich zu schwer...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (20. März 2009)

Öhm wer fährt wann nach Finale?! Da habsch ja garnix mitbekommen...


----------



## kawilli (20. März 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und was geht am Samstag, und wo, und wann?



genau wüßte ich auch gerne, hab dieses WE sturmfrei und bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit. 
War heute auf dem Weinbiet und der einzige Mensch weit und breit, boa wie geil so muß sich Mr. Will Smith in Iám Legend gefühlt haben. Doch dann kam der Smubob mit Freundin und der Flugsaurier mit Regina, prompt war Schluß mit Idylle.Ne nur Spaß ich war schon fertig und hab den Staffelstab an die 4 weitergereicht. Oder nennt man das Trailübergabe? 
Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische hat jemand für Morgen was geplant? 

Greetz Kamikazekasi


----------



## eL (20. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Öhm wer fährt wann nach Finale?! Da habsch ja garnix mitbekommen...




willkommen im club


----------



## Bumble (20. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Öhm wer fährt wann nach Finale?! Da habsch ja garnix mitbekommen...



Du Doofkopp, da hab ich dich sogar persönlich zu eingeladen.


----------



## mtb_nico (20. März 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du Doofkopp, da hab ich dich sogar persönlich zu eingeladen.


Ach.. du meinst das im April... Joah.. großer Mist.. daber da habsch Klausur...  Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja im Sommer etwas mit Port.. Habe seit heute Mittag deutlich mehr Zeit...


----------



## kawilli (20. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ach.. du meinst das im April... Joah.. großer Mist.. daber da habsch Klausur...  Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja im Sommer etwas mit Port.. Habe seit heute Mittag deutlich mehr Zeit...



na dann häng dich doch im Mai bei uns dran 9.-16.05. 09 Eva und Felix kommen auch mit.

Greetz Kamikazekasi


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> In dae Palz:
> 
> In Schoppae veritas!


 Je mehr Schoppae, daesto mehr veritas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und wer bedauert mich?


Du dich selbst? 




kawilli schrieb:


> War heute auf dem Weinbiet und der einzige Mensch weit und breit, boa wie geil so muß sich Mr. Will Smith in Iám Legend gefühlt haben. Doch dann kam der Smubob mit Freundin und der Flugsaurier mit Regina, prompt war Schluß mit Idylle.Ne nur Spaß ich war schon fertig und hab den Staffelstab an die 4 weitergereicht. Oder nennt man das Trailübergabe?


Wie nennt man einen Wechsel beim Bangbang?  Aber ein ungeplantes AWP-Treffen mit 5 Personen, das war schon ne reife Leistung! 


@ Nico: falls es bei meinem Mädel nicht klappt, suche ich auch noch Mit(st)reiter für eine Portes-Woche (15. - 22. 8.)


----------



## mtb_nico (20. März 2009)

kawilli schrieb:


> na dann häng dich doch im Mai bei uns dran 9.-16.05. 09 Eva und Felix kommen auch mit.
> 
> Greetz Kamikazekasi


Wahhh!! Das macht ihr doch nur um mich zu ärgern, oder? Am 9.5. ist doch der Gäsbockmarathon...


----------



## kawilli (21. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wahhh!! Das macht ihr doch nur um mich zu ärgern, oder? Am 9.5. ist doch der Gäsbockmarathon...



Ja natürlich, als wenn ich eine Woche Finale gegen den Gäsbockmarathon tauschen würde. Genauso gut könntest du mir die Glocken amputieren und als Delikatesse servieren.

@Smubob: Thema Wechsel beim Gangbang, oder meintest du tatsächlich einen Bangbang, den nennt man übrigens "Wechselduschen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2009)

kawilli schrieb:


> @Smubob: Thema Wechsel beim Gangbang, oder meintest du tatsächlich einen Bangbang, den nennt man übrigens "Wechselduschen".


Ups, das war wohl ein Fippfehler  Meinte schon


----------



## mtb_nico (21. März 2009)

kawilli schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, als wenn ich eine Woche Finale gegen den Gäsbockmarathon tauschen würde.


So kann nur ein Ungläubiger reden!!


----------



## eL (21. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> So kann nur ein Ungläubiger reden!!



nö du hast nur die falschen götter


----------



## mtb_nico (21. März 2009)

eL schrieb:


> nö du hast nur die falschen götter


Hehe... Das glaubst du...


----------



## eL (21. März 2009)

wieder eine verlorene seele


----------



## kawilli (23. März 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> So kann nur ein Ungläubiger reden!!



Wat Gäsbock-Glaube-Kelme-GottIch geb mir die Kugel(Mozartkugel natürlich), ich glaube nur an den Untergang der Menschheit.

Greetz Kamikazekasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (23. März 2009)

kawilli schrieb:


> Wat Gäsbock-Glaube-Kelme-GottIch geb mir die Kugel(Mozartkugel natürlich), ich glaube nur an den Untergang der Menschheit.
> 
> Greetz Kamikazekasi



neenee Kelme iss doch nur der dorfpfarrer 
Götter fahren keen ratt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2009)

Ist jemand am Mittwoch 08.04. im PW in der Gegend Neustadt unterwegs? Ich suche Anschluß.


----------



## zena (6. April 2009)

8.04 ist noch offizieller Arbeitstagdie Ostereier müssen doch noch verdient werden
frag mal die hier mitlesenden Studenten.

...aber mal was Lustiges: Dave und ich hatten gestern eine zündende Idee (lag bestimmt an der Blütenstaubüberempfindlichkeit)
...es wäre doch reizend einen IBC-Poesiealbum anzulegend.h. sowas wie die Freundeliste, nur mit der Option sich gegenseitig irgendwelche Lebenswünsche, geistreiche Lyrik (nein nix Rockshox) oder einfach um Lob auszusprechen. 
...vielleicht würden da auch gerne nette Wanderer was reinschreibenbei so viel Protektoren-Trickgefäß-Werkzeugkasten-Klappspaten-Geschleppe fällt ein kleines Büchlein nicht wirklich ins Gewicht

SPAM aus...


----------



## face-to-ground (6. April 2009)

das gibts doch schon in form der profilnachrichten. für die wanderer unterwegs mußt halt immer das internett-fähige mobiltelefon dabei haben


----------



## zena (6. April 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> -fähige dabei haben



siehste da fängts schon an PROBLEM


----------



## iTom (6. April 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> das gibts doch schon in form der profilnachrichten. für die wanderer unterwegs mußt halt immer das internett-fähige mobiltelefon dabei haben



Oder wenn es son twitter-kram geben würde, würde ne SMS ausreichen


----------



## dave (6. April 2009)

Oder ganz old school ...


----------



## eL (6. April 2009)

trackbook besame mucho

dave kurzarbeit???

da fällt mir ein ich hätt ja noch das filmchen von letztens.. geht das irgendwie?


----------



## dave (6. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> dave kurzarbeit???



Ne, keine Sorge. War nicht von heute. 



eL schrieb:


> da fällt mir ein ich hätt ja noch das filmchen von letztens.. geht das irgendwie?



Kriegst gleich 'ne PM von mir.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. April 2009)

@ Dave: An dich als Experten, welche S-Einstufung würde diese Treppe wohl bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (6. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung! Mein Browser hat irgendein Problem mit dem Foto. Irgendwie stellt er die linke untere Hälfte des Fotos nicht ganz vollständig dar. 

Die Skala umfaßt in ihrer aktuellen Form nicht alle denkbaren Herausforderungen, sondern beschränkt sich eher auf Passagen die auch im herkömmlichen Sinne fahrbar sind (wobei die Fahrbarkeit natürlich auch ein dehnbarer Begriff ist). Daher fällt der Abschluß der Treppe z. B. zu sehr aus diesem Rahmen, um mit den vorhandenen S-Graden bewertet zu werden. Für mich sieht es eher nach einer reinen Trial-Sektion aus (> S5).
Falls die fortgeschrittenen Trial-Techniken bei den techisch ambitionierten Bikern Einzug halten sollten, könnte man aber darüber nachdenken die Skala entsprechend zu erweitern. Dann Hüpfen wir auf dem Hinterrad von Stein zu Stein und wundern uns warum wir dort früher abstiegen sind. Na ja, im Traum zumindest.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. April 2009)

Ich hätte doch noch einen Grinser-Smilie drunter setzen sollen... war eigentlich schon mehr als Spaß gedacht (habe die Treppe gesehen und irgendwie an dich denken müssen ), wobei ich mir schon vorstellen kann, dass das für einige Trialer machbar ist. Falls du das Wesentliche nicht richtig sehen kannst: Am Ende der Treppe gehts einen etwa mannshohen (naja, sagen wir Zimbo-hohen ) Absatz runter, das Problem wäre wohl hauptsächlich, wie man in der Engstelle aufs Hinterrad kommt, um sicher runter zu hüpfen. Aber für mich ist das eh nur abgehobene Theorie, ich komm ja nicht mal mehr im Stand aufs Hinterrad (früher habe ich das sogar mit einem 10" höheren und deutlich längeren Rahmen geschafft )


----------



## iTom (12. April 2009)

Wie man es nicht machen sollte:


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=23b_1239546951


----------



## Levty (12. April 2009)

Hier was schönes von unserem Rennwochenende:




Geil wars 
Ein Wochenendtrip nach Barr würde sich allemal lohnen. 2h Fahrt, super Strecke, guter Campingplatz.


----------



## Flugrost (12. April 2009)

Was macht man, wenn ein sternhagelvoller Fußgänger (heute Lambertskreutz - Hütte) einen Meter von uns weit weg hinknallt und sich das Nasenbein pulverisiert, d.h. ungebremst in die Waschbetonplatte einschlägt?
Klar, erstmal helfen. Rettungsdienst anrufen, stabile SLage etc... und dann?

Das Kopfkino bleibt. Aufgezwungene Bilder eklatanter häßlichkeit, optisch wie akustisch. Seine Gruppe war kurze Zeit danach hyänengleich - alle ähnlich besoffen und jedweder ein Selbstdarsteller vor dem Herrn... 

Das musste raus - Fliegeisen und Gefährtin neigen alsbald zur Misanthropie


----------



## Quente (13. April 2009)

Nach der Erstversorgung....muß halt sein... tief durchatmen und ein kräftiges oooohhhhmmmm aus dem Innern.


----------



## iTom (13. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Was macht man, wenn ein sternhagelvoller Fußgänger (heute Lambertskreutz - Hütte) einen Meter von uns weit weg hinknallt und sich das Nasenbein pulverisiert, d.h. ungebremst in die Waschbetonplatte einschlägt?
> ...



Hat das was mit der Kreuzigung zu tun, irgend so ein Ritual? Wieviel mal ist'n der hingeflogen? Weil Ostern, Lambertskreu(t)z und so

So ungefähr


----------



## pfalz (13. April 2009)

Kreuzigung?







Sollte ich damit jemandes religiöses Ehrgefühl verletzt haben...sry


----------



## Romarius (13. April 2009)

@smubob: das kann man schon fahren. also rein theoretisch zumindest. als ich ein kleiner bub war, war jedes jahr in der messe sinsheim so ein großes trial-event (moped und bike). echt krass was die jungs da gezeigt haben. da relativiert sich "schwierigkeit" auf trails recht schnell 
gut, mit 18kg und 180mm federweg vo+hi sähe das bei den jungs sicher auch nimmer ganz so entspannt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2009)

Hehe, das würde ich dann auch gerne mal sehen! Dass das ein Trialer schaffen kann, ist (mehr oder weniger) klar. Aber wie geschrieben, war mehr als Spaß gedacht und als unerreichbares Hindernis für uns "Otto-Normal-Biker"


----------



## Zelle (13. April 2009)

Heute bin ich ein bisschen schlauer geworden ...

Braucht jemand eine extra harte PIKE U-Turn Feder und will möglicherweise vielleicht sogar gegen etwas weicheres tauschen. Oder hat jemand eine weichere Feder über?

Schönen Osterabend noch!


----------



## Bogie (13. April 2009)

Hallo Zelle,

ich hab genau die Feder, die du suchst!
Hab meine Standardfeder ja gegen eine härtere getauscht.
Also, alles eine Frage des Preises!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zelle (13. April 2009)

Da werden wir uns sicherlich einig


----------



## UHU69 (13. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das Kopfkino bleibt. Aufgezwungene Bilder eklatanter häßlichkeit, optisch wie akustisch. Seine Gruppe war kurze Zeit danach hyänengleich - alle ähnlich besoffen und jedweder ein Selbstdarsteller vor dem Herrn...
> 
> Das musste raus - Fliegeisen und Gefährtin neigen alsbald zur Misanthropie



...


----------



## Romarius (15. April 2009)

für den Sommer hier mal ein Fundstück: http://www.sommererlebniswelt.at/super-sommercard.htm  (Fiss/Serfaus/Ladis, recht fix zu erreichen) klingt nicht schlecht. Bei Unterkunft Bergbahnen inclusive. Kenn ich so nur aus Arosa, und dort ist abseits der Downhillstrecke bei Todesstrafe verboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (15. April 2009)

Hat noch jemand interesse mit mir den PW unsicher zu machen? 
Donnerstag und Freitag steht noch ein Plan aus... Samstag würde ich mich dann wieder dem allgemeinen Gruppengedöns anschließen. 
@Zeno, Zimbo & Co: Was geht denn am Samstag / Sonntag? 
@Zelle: Beri uns steht ja noch ne Geiselübergabe aus... 

*blub*


----------



## Zelle (15. April 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Zelle: Beri uns steht ja noch ne Geiselübergabe aus...



Was oder wo ist Beri?  Ich werde wohl am Sonntag unterwegs sein ... Freitag Abned ginge vielleicht auch für 3 Stunden und 3 Berge. Ich werde die Geiseln einfach schonmal in den Rucksack packen (wiegen ja nichts). Wenn wir uns treffen halte das Lösegeld bereit!


----------



## Mad Maz (17. April 2009)

Ich habe da mal ne Frage an die Pfalzexperten:

Meine Freundin hat am nächsten Wochenende vor einen Freerider in der Nähe von Landau Probe zu fahren und um nicht nur auf dem Parkplatz auf und ab zu rollen, bin ich jetzt auf der suche nach nem schönen Trail in der nähe. Muss nicht übermäßig lang sein aber ein paar verschieden enge Kehren und vielleicht ein zwei steile Stellen sollten drin sein. Und wenn das ganz noch einigermaßen mit dem Auto erreichbar ist, wärs perfekt. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruß
matze


----------



## el Zimbo (17. April 2009)

Herxheim?
Transition??

Bei Landau kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus - schon gar nicht mit Spitzkehren...


----------



## Houschter (17. April 2009)

Der Waldparkplatz in St. Johann wäre ne Option, dort geht dann ein Trail hoch zum Ringelsberg.


----------



## el Zimbo (17. April 2009)

Stimmt, der Ringelsberg wäre perfekt zum testen:
Viele Flowige Kurven, ein paar schwierigere Stellen und ein kurzes Holperstück...
Viele Höhenmeter hat das Ding auch nicht, und wenn man den Trail vom Parkplatz aus hoch fährt/schiebt, dann findet man ihn auch gut.


----------



## der-tick.de (17. April 2009)

Kurz und knackig und mit dem Auto bis ran zu kommen - Slevogthof Leinsweiler bis Neukastel hoch.

@All: Was geht am Sanstag?


----------



## Mad Maz (17. April 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Herxheim?
> Transition??



Jap.



Houschter schrieb:


> Der Waldparkplatz in St. Johann wäre ne Option, dort geht dann ein Trail hoch zum Ringelsberg.





el Zimbo schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Ringelsberg wäre perfekt zum testen:
> Viele Flowige Kurven, ein paar schwierigere Stellen und ein kurzes Holperstück...
> Viele Höhenmeter hat das Ding auch nicht, und wenn man den Trail vom Parkplatz aus hoch fährt/schiebt, dann findet man ihn auch gut.




Hört sich gut an. Habs in Google maps gefunden. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## el Zimbo (17. April 2009)

Nachtrag:
Vom Parkplatz in Richtung Wald, rechts über die kleine Brücke.
Danach immer den Trail suchen, wenn Forstwege kreuzen...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Houschter (17. April 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Vom Parkplatz in Richtung Wald, rechts über die kleine Brücke.
> Danach immer den Trail suchen, wenn Forstwege kreuzen...
> 
> Viel Spaß!



Und da sagt er, er kennt sich nicht aus 

Geht rechts (Ort im Rücken) ein paar Holzstufen hoch, der Rest ergibt sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (17. April 2009)

...das ist Teil der Süderweiterung meines Reviers, die große Runde geht vom Edenkobener Tal zum Orensfels und zurück.
Das ist auch demnächst mal wieder angesagt! 

Aber südlich vom Orensfels, so bei Annweiler und Co. hab ich null Plan...

Schönes Wochenende euch allen!


----------



## Bogie (18. April 2009)

Morgen (Sonntag), 1000 Uhr beim Gemüsehändler.


----------



## der-tick.de (18. April 2009)

bin dabei!


----------



## kneesliding (18. April 2009)

wir auch,
wenn der Inselaffe mit darf...


----------



## mtb_nico (18. April 2009)

Bin auch dabei... Bis dann...


----------



## Franz/K3 (18. April 2009)

Ich trage jetzt schon etwas Sonnenlotion auf. 

Dann bis morgen!


----------



## biker-didi (18. April 2009)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Romarius (19. April 2009)

VORSICHT ATTENTION ATTENTIONE
es geht ein Virus um der Biker verkleinert, passt auf dass es euch im pw nicht auch erwischt


----------



## dave (19. April 2009)

Hehe, schön gemacht! Erinnert mich von der Machart her an diesen Clip, der aus ganz normalen Filmaufnahmen entstand:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3156959"]Bathtub IV[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (19. April 2009)

Ich reih mich auch mal mit einem kleinem Suchbild ein.
Eine Hilfe für euch Anfänger ist dabei:


----------



## knoflok (19. April 2009)

Ui...
Mittelfuß?
Aber 6 Knochen...? Irgednwie bin ich da grad falsch.
Mein Sprunggelenk ist so langsam wieder fit. Hat ja dann auch lange genug gedauert. Demnächst bin ich dann auch wieder dabei.
Harhar


----------



## iTom (19. April 2009)

Falls es AuchUnterDerWocheFreireiter geben sollte mit >1000HM, würde ich mich hiermit um Mitfahrt bewerben wollen.


----------



## eL (19. April 2009)

Kopf hoch lev das wird wieder


----------



## easymtbiker (19. April 2009)

lev, deine zähne schieben sich langsam durch die milchzähne durch. wird  auch langsam zeit. richtig?


----------



## mtb_nico (19. April 2009)

Und auch nächstes Wochenende heißt es bestimmt wieder: "Bikekommando Zimbo rollt wieder!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (19. April 2009)

Wo seid ihr nach Wolkenbruchweg noch lang?


----------



## mtb_nico (19. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wo seid ihr nach Wolkenbruchweg noch lang?


Urgs... das ist ne Frage... also an dem Friedhof in Lambrecht vorbei... Berg nuff... irgendwann dann wieder runter (weißer Punkt glaube ich) und am Ende noch mal Snake...
Wahh... ich kenn mich ja so garnicht aus...


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> lev, deine zähne schieben sich langsam durch die milchzähne durch. wird  auch langsam zeit. richtig?


----------



## Flugrost (19. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Urgs... das ist ne Frage... also an dem Friedhof in Lambrecht vorbei... Berg nuff... irgendwann dann wieder runter (weißer Punkt glaube ich) und am Ende noch mal Snake...
> Wahh... ich kenn mich ja so garnicht aus...



OK,: blaugelb zum Kaisergarten hoch und weißer Punkt ins Heidenbrunnertal.
An der Snake war ich heute uA auch noch (hab dort 2 Bussarde gesehen)


----------



## Levty (20. April 2009)

knoflok schrieb:


> Ui...
> Mittelfuß?


Mittelhand, fast... 

Aber Martins Diagnose gefällt mir auch sehr 
Dienstag gibts dann die Aufnahme mit der Verstärkung drin, also Drähten in der Hand 

Und wenn ich dann wieder fit bin, möchte ich eine 2000hm Tour im PW serviert bekommen. Gefälligst. Mit Bratkartoffeln und einer Schreinerglatze.

Cheers.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. April 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Mittelhand


Na "toll"...! Wie passiert? Gute Besserung und viel Spaß mit den Narkose-/Schmerzmitteln!  




Levty schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann wieder fit bin, möchte ich eine 2000hm Tour im PW serviert bekommen. Gefälligst. *Mit Bratkartoffeln auf einer Schreinerglatze.*


----------



## Romarius (20. April 2009)

@lev: gute besserung. kann das handzentrum in der bg unfallklinik in LU empfehlen. die bringen auch nen halb falsch zusammengeachsenen knochen 6 monate nach unfall wieder hin. und wi****n geht nach wie vor 1a. 

@dave: hier geht das janz flott (wenn man sich nicht die mühe machen will ps zu starten  http://tiltshiftmaker.com/photo-processing.php der film der absolute hammer.


----------



## Levty (20. April 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> und wi****n geht nach wie vor 1a.


Keine Angst, wimmern tu ich eh mit rechts. 
Wurde schon in der Atos am Dienstag zusammengeflickt. Keine Schmerzen, kann sogar ein Weizenglas halten 

Deine Blades stehen immer noch hier rum 

@ Smu:
War letzten Freitag in Barr, im Training gestürzt. Sa und So mit Tape und Ibuprofen 500 noch gefahren, und am Di wurde mir gesagt, dass da was gebrochen ist


----------



## iTom (20. April 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> ...



Such Dir ne Freundin, dann brauchst Du die Hände nicht so sehr strapazieren

Trotzdem gute Besserung


----------



## Zelle (20. April 2009)

Dann lies aber unbedingt vorher die Paaranhals Trilogie in 13 Bänden und erziehe Dir einen Drachen nach Deinen Bedürfnissen. Was ich so manchmal von anderen Männern höre ... dann doch lieber eine gebrochene Hand als son ollen Tittenrochen in der Bude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (20. April 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Dann lies aber unbedingt vorher die Paaranhals Trilogie in 13 Bänden und erziehe Dir einen Drachen nach Deinen Bedürfnissen. Was ich so manchmal von anderen Männern höre ... dann doch lieber eine gebrochene Hand als son ollen Tittenrochen in der Bude.


Ja,... unbedingt...
Ich kann nur empfehlen ganz die Finger davon zu lassen. Gibt so oder so IMMER Schererreien...


----------



## der-tick.de (20. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Such Dir ne Freundin, dann brauchst Du die Hände nicht so sehr strapazieren
> 
> Trotzdem gute Besserung


Da musst du wie Zelle schon erwähnt hat, viel Erziehungsarbeit leisten. Sonst ist das bei weitem Anstrengender mit Freundin Sex zu haben als allein, wobei mit Freundin auch die Qualität eine ganz andere ist...


----------



## mtb_nico (20. April 2009)

Oh man... wir können ja wirklich garnix...
-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5813167&postcount=1


----------



## Bumble (20. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Oh man... wir können ja wirklich garnix...
> -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5813167&postcount=1




Puuh, mir ist beim anschaun grade paarmal fast die Pumpe stehengeblieben. 

Extrem geil 

Mich würde interessieren was Ryan Leech zu seinem Erben sagt. 

Das geilste ist ja wenn die Leute hinterherrennen um zu schaun was das grade war.


----------



## der-tick.de (20. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Oh man... wir können ja wirklich garnix...
> -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5813167&postcount=1


Hab ich in Zürich 100mal gesehen... Aber nur zu geil!
Der Züricher Trialverein ist ja sehr stark. 

Aber Rian Leech macht das ganze auf nem Dirtbike, sonst würde das doch in nem Mountainbikefilm nicht akzeptiert.. Kann man doch garnicht vergleichen. 
Übrigens Huhn und Ei Diskussion... Trialer waren vor Rian Leech mit sowas unterwegs...


----------



## Bumble (20. April 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Kann man doch garnicht vergleichen.



Weil Ryan Leech vorne nicht starr sondern mit paar Zentimeter Federweg fährt kann mans nicht vergleichen ? 

Zielt für mich in exakt die gleiche Richtung und beide machen ähnlich kranke Sachen. 

Wer ist denn vor Ryan Leech schon auf den Gedanken gekommen über z.B. ne Kette zu fahren ?


----------



## der-tick.de (20. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Weil Ryan Leech vorne nicht starr sondern mit paar Zentimeter Federweg fährt kann mans nicht vergleichen ?
> 
> Zielt für mich in exakt die gleiche Richtung und beide machen ähnlich kranke Sachen.
> 
> Wer ist denn vor Ryan Leech schon auf den Gedanken gekommen über z.B. ne Kette zu fahren ?


das war ironie!
und vor ihm haben das schon viele trialer gemacht!


----------



## iTom (20. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Oh man... wir können ja wirklich garnix...
> -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5813167&postcount=1



Ist ne Ansichtssache. Wir sind auf jeden Fall Papst, wir sind Deutschland und sonstnochwas.

und außerdem kennet wir elles außer Hochdeutsch


----------



## Bumble (20. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Wir sind auf jeden Fall Papst,



Hätte ich fast vergessen, aber kann man da heute noch stolz drauf sein ? 


*NÖ und iss mir auch egal.
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. April 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> son ollen Tittenrochen


*amBoden*


----------



## kneesliding (20. April 2009)

Tcha,

ich sag nur "Inselaffe"


----------



## kneesliding (20. April 2009)

kann es sein das der Tick doch eine Freundin Hat??


----------



## dave (20. April 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> War letzten Freitag in Barr, im Training gestürzt. Sa und So mit Tape und Ibuprofen 500 noch gefahren, und am Di wurde mir gesagt, dass da was gebrochen ist



Hey, erzähl mal! Wie war's sonst in Barr? Bist Du mit dem Hardtail gefahren oder hast Du Dir ein Fully geliehen?

@pete: Ne, oder?


----------



## Bumble (20. April 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Bist Du mit dem Hardtail gefahren oder hast Du Dir ein Fully geliehen?



Schau dir das Video an 

Er war wohl der einzige mit Hardtail, oder ?


----------



## Bumble (20. April 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> kann es sein das der Tick doch eine Freundin Hat??




Und tätowiert ist die Schlampe auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. April 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Hey, erzähl mal! Wie war's sonst in Barr? Bist Du mit dem Hardtail gefahren oder hast Du Dir ein Fully geliehen?





Bumble schrieb:


> Er war wohl der einzige mit Hardtail, oder ?


Genau, der einzige mit Hardtail und OHNE Lizens. Die restlichen 18 waren mit Lizens und größtenteils verrückte Franzosen 
Ansonsten gab es Bier, Sekt, viel Spaß, Drähte in die Hand und den 2. Platz.
Jetzt bin ich heiß auf DH Rennen. Ich denke, dass ich in WiBe starten werde, wenn die Hand bis dahin gesund ist 

PS: Tatsächlich bin ich der einzige HT Fahrer im Video


----------



## Bumble (20. April 2009)

Eins hab ich in Finale gelernt:

Man wird zuerst mal anhand seines MATERIALS beurteilt, 1.Eindruck halt.  

Von Anfang an waren 2-3 DH-Jungs dabei, die immer vorgefahren sind und IMMER langsamer waren.

Irgendwann hats dann der Guide auch kapiert.

Hey Guys, you are really fast. 

Für sein Vorstellungsvermögen waren wir halt Liteville-CC-Schwuchteln und das hat er nicht kapiert wie die so schnell sein können.

Das Bike zählt doch absolut Null und Dave und Levty wären in finale sicher auch ganz vorne mitgefahren und der Guide hätts überhaupt net mehr geschnallt. 

The Germans and Russians are realy Crazy.


----------



## eL (20. April 2009)

ach verdammt und ich dacht der weiße franzose mit dem bierkasten hinten drann wär längst dein


----------



## iTom (20. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> ......



Stehen die Italiener nicht eher auf Entschleunigung den auf Beschleunigung? ...Ferrari machts doch vor


----------



## Bumble (20. April 2009)

el schrieb:


> ach verdammt und ich dacht der weiße franzose mit dem bierkasten hinten drann wär längst dein




wer ???


----------



## Bumble (20. April 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Stehen die Italiener nicht eher auf Entschleunigung den auf Beschleunigung? ...Ferrari machts doch vor



Da warn einige Locals dabei, die habens mal mächtig krachen lassen. 


Hab mich mal für eine Abfahrt drangehängt und hinterher mein Wasserfläschen in einem Zug leergesüffelt. 

Die lassens schon krachen, die Jungs.


----------



## iTom (20. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da warn einige Locals dabei, die habens mal mächtig krachen lassen.


Habt ihr denen etwa gedroht, dass sie vor euch geflüchtet sind?


> Hab mich mal für eine Abfahrt drangehängt und hinterher mein Wasserfläschen in einem Zug leergesüffelt.
> 
> Die lassens schon krachen, die Jungs.



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Locals kennen meist ihr Terrain recht gut und können es sicherlich flott laufen lassen. Da heißt es dann: einfach genießen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schau dir das Video an
> 
> Er war wohl der einzige mit Hardtail, oder ?



Welches Video?


----------



## dave (20. April 2009)

Das wo er anfangs über den Zaun rollt. 
Lev, das will ich dann demnächst aber auch live sehen. Und den Rest auch! 

Ansonsten echt starke Leistung mit dem zweiten Platz bei den ganzen irren Franzmännern! 

@Bumble:
Hehe, hast recht. Das ging uns in Finale im Herbst genauso. Als der Guide am Vortag unsere Räder sah, wollte er nochmal genau wissen was wir damit fahren wollten. Er dachte wir würden eher auf seichte CC-Touren stehen. Und obwohl wir meinten, es solle ruhig richtig knackig werden, kam er am nächsten Tag mit dem leichteren Rad seiner Freundin.
Na ja, am zweiten Tag war er dann mit seinem Downhiller am Start.


----------



## Bumble (20. April 2009)

dave schrieb:


> @Bumble:
> Hehe, hast recht. Das Na ja, am zweiten Tag war er dann mit seinem Downhiller am Start.



Das war nicht zufällig so ein Ami-Mittdreissiger mit Vollbart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (20. April 2009)

Hieß der etwa "Phil"?


----------



## eL (20. April 2009)

soviele fragen


----------



## dave (20. April 2009)

Ne, er hieß Alessandro, kein Vollbart. Lässiger Typ, super Fahrer, hat viel Spass gemacht!

@eL: Und wie findest Du Adams Äpfel?


----------



## Flugrost (21. April 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Genau, der einzige mit Hardtail und OHNE Lizens. Die restlichen 18 waren mit Lizens und größtenteils verrückte Franzosen
> Ansonsten gab es Bier, Sekt, viel Spaß, Drähte in die Hand und den 2. Platz.
> Jetzt bin ich heiß auf DH Rennen. Ich denke, dass ich in WiBe starten werde, wenn die Hand bis dahin gesund ist
> 
> PS: Tatsächlich bin ich der einzige HT Fahrer im Video



Erstmal gute Genesung und zweitens herzlichen Glückwunsch zum tollen Ergebniss!

Schubs mir mal `n Link zum Vid, bitte - bin zu müde zum Suchen ...
...und will sehen.


----------



## Levty (21. April 2009)

Hier das Video.
Natürlich ist das mehr als lächerlich nachdem von Leech, aber naja...
http://www.zapiks.fr/monjax2009-7eme-edition-de-l.html

Bei 2:02 und 5:01 fährt irgend so ein komischer HDer rum 

Morgen bin ich den dämlichen Verband los. Dann geht wieder RR fahren...


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Hieß der etwa "Phil"?



Du fragst mich Sachen ?

Ich müsste mal Mari interviewen. 

Mir iss der halt mächtig auf die Nerven gegangen weil er keinen Plan hatte was hinter ihm so abging und auch nicht versucht hat rauszufinden wie die Gruppe fahrtechnisch so unterwegs ist.

Für den waren wir halt die CC-Schwuchtel-Fraktion. 

Die Günters hinter uns waren zwar 3 minuten langsamer und wir fast so schnell wie die DH-Jungs, aber egal.


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> ...und 5:01 fährt irgend so ein komischer HDer rum



Mit musikalischer Untermalung des Killers-Schwulettensongs ins Ziel gehüpft.

Trotzdem Respekt, schaut gut aus.


----------



## OZM (21. April 2009)

@ Lev

Gratulation  und gute Besserung

OZM


----------



## Franz/K3 (21. April 2009)

Bravo Lev!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (21. April 2009)

Danke für die Blumen. Hab hier noch ein Zielfoto gefunden, frisch aus der Atos Klinik


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. April 2009)

Mensch Lev du gehst ja stark auf die Dreißig  Gute Besserung auch von mir. Und denke daran, Edelmetalle sind auf dem Schwarzmarkt wieder gesteigen


----------



## der-tick.de (21. April 2009)

Und man weiß ja, dass man ab 28 abbaut...  Also Lev nutze deine letzten Tage...


----------



## han (21. April 2009)

@Lev: hattest du bei der Aufnahme gerade die Hände in der Hosentasche?


----------



## rohstrugel (21. April 2009)

Lev, von mir auch noch die besten Genesungswünsche.
Und denk dran, nicht jede Steigerung ist Gold wert 
Das nächste mal ohne Blut und Wunden


----------



## Speedbullit (21. April 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen. Hab hier noch ein Zielfoto gefunden, frisch aus der Atos Klinik



sieht ja richtig schick aus, ein gutes b auch von mir. erfahrungsgemäß müßte das mit wberg hinhauen.

zukünftig würde ich die persönlichen daten auf dem röntgenbild allerdings unkenntlich machen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (21. April 2009)

@han:
Liegt hier aufm Schreibtisch neben mir. Hab auch die CT und andere Röntgenaufnahmen daheim. Also die wollen nix dabehalten.

@Harald: 
Das nächste Mal gibts aber Gold! 

Und Sascha:
Eigentlich hast du recht, aber wer sich ansträngt, bekommt die darauf stehenden Daten auch so übers Internet raus. Viel steht da ja nicht...

Cheers.


----------



## eL (21. April 2009)

tja lev mit der krankengeschichte kann ich dich natürlich auch mit nem einser abschluss nimmer einstellen.
schade schade


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. April 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Und Sascha:
> Eigentlich hast du recht, aber wer sich ansträngt, bekommt die darauf stehenden Daten auch so übers Internet raus. Viel steht da ja nicht...


Und außerdem werden die meisten (mit Ausnahme der, die dich eh kennen) sowieso keinen Plan haben, was ein "Yakushko Lev" sein soll


----------



## eL (21. April 2009)

ja aber es klingt verdammt gefährlich


----------



## dave (21. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und außerdem werden die meisten (mit Ausnahme der, die dich eh kennen) sowieso keinen Plan haben, was ein "Yakushko Lev" sein soll



Russisch Yakuza, ist doch klar.


----------



## mtb_nico (21. April 2009)

Yakushko Lev <- das ist doch der Fachausdrück für die Art der Fraktur, oder?


----------



## Levty (21. April 2009)

Endlich hats einer gerafft


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Yakushko Lev <- das ist doch der Fachausdrück für die Art der Fraktur, oder?



Von mir auch gute Besserung. Hört sich echt böse an und geht vielleicht gar nicht mehr ganz weg. Drück Dir die Daumen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Yakushko Lev <- das ist doch der Fachausdrück für die Art der Fraktur, oder?


Klingt für mich eher nach gepanschtem Alk von dem man blind oder blöd wird


----------



## mtb_nico (21. April 2009)

Ähm.. von jedem Alk wird man blöd... nur mal so nebenbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. April 2009)

Aber nur temporär - so lange mans nicht übertreibt


----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2009)

Werte Gemeinde,

ich hätte da ´ne Frage: ...
Ich suche ein leichtes 140er Fully mit vernünftiger Federung (evtl Luft weil "on Trail" einstellbar) und einer maximal geringen Überstandhöhe (max. 710mm). Gewünscht ist ein Gesamtgewicht von max 13kg incl Pedale (no klicks).
Es geistern schon diverse Ideen rum. ZB Pitch oder Zesty 514L.
Ich brauche Alternativen also helft mir mal püdde.
Merci im Voraus!


----------



## dave (22. April 2009)

Sorry, bin gar nicht auf dem Laufenden. 
Dafür aber morgen Nachmittag wahrscheinlich in Maikammer am Start! Wenn noch jemand Lust auf 'ne Feierabend-Runde haben sollte. 

@Flugrost:
Werd' dann mal ausprobieren, was wir uns am Nollenkopf vor paar Wochen überlegt hatten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. April 2009)

@ Gedöns: Trek Remedy? Da ist mir aber die Überstandhöhe nicht bekannt...


----------



## Flugrost (22. April 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Werd' dann mal ausprobieren, was wir uns am Nollenkopf vor paar Wochen überlegt hatten.



Tatsächlich hab ichs mir letztes WoE angeschaut.Potential is da! Und zwar "hechel"...
Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann. Bitte um Bericht.


----------



## Houschter (22. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Werte Gemeinde,
> 
> ich hätte da ´ne Frage: ...
> Ich suche ein leichtes 140er Fully mit vernünftiger Federung (evtl Luft weil "on Trail" einstellbar) und einer maximal geringen Überstandhöhe (max. 710mm). Gewünscht ist ein Gesamtgewicht von max 13kg incl Pedale (no klicks).
> ...



Schon mal bei Canyon geguckt? 

Nerve AM wäre ein Kandidat Leider geben die die Höhe nicht an.


----------



## Flugrost (23. April 2009)

Danke, Frank - Canyon Bikes (nörvs) fallen raus weil zu hohes Oberrohr. Die angebauten Parts sind klasse, obgleich sich dieser Bonus seit 2 Jahren auch schmälert.
Angetan bin ich ja von den Cube floating Hinterbauten ... Stereo meine ich - auch zu hoch, leider.

@Smu, Remedy muss ich prüfen, merci!
pS: für "Gedöhns" gips dehmnäx ein Stöckchen in die Speichen, freu dir.


----------



## Houschter (23. April 2009)

Giant Reign und Rocky Altitude würden mir dann noch einfallen, sind aber beide vom Gewicht grenzwertig.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> pS: für "Gedöhns" gips dehmnäx ein Stöckchen in die Speichen, freu dir.


Ok, dann in  Zukunft halt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich werd dann mit Vorbau(ten) zurückwerfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (23. April 2009)

Stimmt, das Giant hat einen tiefgezogenen Rahmen, das Rocky schau ich mir mal an, ´kenns net.

hat wer Bock auf ne Umfrage?: Stöckchen in Smubobs Speichen yes or no.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> hat wer Bock auf ne Umfrage?: Stöckchen in Smubobs Speichen yes or no.


----------



## Flugrost (23. April 2009)

*Vorankündichung:* Schmu hat nächsten Samstach Ehrentach!


----------



## Houschter (23. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> *Vorankündichung:* Schmu hat nächsten Samstach Ehrentach!



Klasse, dann bringt er ja Kuchen mit zum Zollstock


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2009)

*grummel* Petze!


----------



## kneesliding (23. April 2009)

das ding ist für die Freundin oder?

dann schau mal den Cube Stereo WLS an. Cube WLS
Das Trek Remedy ist aber ein Freeride und kein All Mountain.

Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Werte Gemeinde,
> 
> ich hätte da ´ne Frage: ...
> Ich suche ein leichtes 140er Fully mit vernünftiger Federung (evtl Luft weil "on Trail" einstellbar) und einer maximal geringen Überstandhöhe (max. 710mm). Gewünscht ist ein Gesamtgewicht von max 13kg incl Pedale (no klicks).
> ...



Pitch ist ne gute Basis zu tunen. Gabel würde ich tauschen. Und an Lenker-Vorbau-Sattelstütze kannst Du auch noch sparen.

Aber der Specialized-Hinterbau ist Sahne. Gleiche Kinematik wie beim Enduro. Also Fahrgefühl könntest Du bei Boogie testen.

Wenn ich mir was neues kaufen müßte, wäre das mein Kandidat Nr. 1.


----------



## Levty (23. April 2009)

Ich bin da eher für das zierliche Zesty


----------



## Don Stefano (23. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Also Fahrgefühl könntest Du bei Boogie testen.


Auf dem Demo oder was?


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> das ding ist für die Freundin oder?
> 
> dann schau mal den Cube Stereo WLS an. Cube WLS
> Das Trek Remedy ist aber ein Freeride und kein All Mountain.
> ...


Genau daran habe ich auch im ersten Moment gedacht! 
Da braucht ihr dann auch nur immer ein Satz Lager bestellen...


----------



## THBiker (23. April 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Das Trek Remedy ist aber ein Freeride und kein All Mountain.
> 
> Pete



wieso?? ist doch voll das Allmountain/Enduro/Trailbike...laut deren Homepage!!!! ich find´s goil...würd mir auch gefallen


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Das Trek Remedy ist aber ein Freeride und kein All Mountain.


Na für einen Freerider fehlen imho Kettenführung und stabilere Laufräder/Reifen. NOCH würde ich es als potentes Enduro bezeichnen, in 2 Jahren ist es All Mountain und nochmal 2 Jahre später nur noch CC... 
Ich habe es eingeworfen, weil ich es technisch wie optisch sehr interessant finde, ist perfekt für den Pfälzer Wald! Das Gewicht passt und wegen dem 1cm mehr Federweg dachte ich, wird Armin nicht meckern  Wenn man das Remedy 7 nimmt, kann man vorne ja auch stufenlos bis 115mm variieren 
Also wenns das Remedy wird, möchte ich mich schonmal zur Probefahrt anmelden


----------



## el Zimbo (23. April 2009)

Also die Glatze, der Bikehändler unseres Misstrauens, hatte so'n Trek mit in Finale und in de Palz und war nicht übermäßig begeistert.
Der würde ganz klar das PITCH empfehlen - Bogie und ich haben bis heute nicht verstanden, warum er seine Chantal verkauft hat;
er schwärmt immer noch von dem Bike...


----------



## kneesliding (23. April 2009)

So, hier ein Test über den Trek. Remedy

ist schon geil, aber teuer....


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also die Glatze, der Bikehändler unseres Misstrauens, hatte so'n Trek mit in Finale und in de Palz und war nicht übermäßig begeistert.
> Der würde ganz klar das PITCH empfehlen - Bogie und ich haben bis heute nicht verstanden, warum er seine Chantal verkauft hat;
> er schwärmt immer noch von dem Bike...


Hmm, ich habe bisher sehr viel Gutes über das Remedy gehört und gelesen 
Das Pitch ist auf jeden Fall ne Empfehlung wert! Aber mit der Serienausstattung echt etwas ranzig. Ich frage mich, warum die das nicht auch noch in einer gescheiten Ausstattungsvariante oder als Frame only anbieten


----------



## el Zimbo (23. April 2009)

Es gibt ne Comp und ne Pro Ausstattung, beide mit ner Pike, was schonmal ne gute Gabel ist.
Die Pro Variante hat nen Fox Dämpfer, Avid Juicy Bremsen und Sram-Schaltung.
Das Bike soll ja eine günstige Alternative zum Enduro sein und kein superteures Allmountain-Bike.

Wie schon gesagt war Glatze von dem Pitch sehr begeistert, das Remedy fand er nicht schlecht,
aber er ist halt überzeugt von Spätzel-Eis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2009)

Oh, ich sehe gerade, dass das Pro jetzt endlich eine "richtige" Pike und insgesamt nicht mehr so viele Spar-Komponenten hat, das hat mich an den alten Modellen immer gestört. Dann nehme ich das ranzig mal zurück  Wären dann nur noch Kurbel und Laufräder/Reifen, die evtl. fragwürdig sind. Und aus meiner Sicht die Bremsen - ich mag die Juicies nicht


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

Ähm, mal was ganz anderes... wer hat denn bitte bei den Thread-Stichworten "nico und guido" eingetragen?! Ich glaube euch hackts...


----------



## der-tick.de (23. April 2009)

Naja, das das Trek Remedy kein Bike ist das allen gefällt ist mir schon lang klar. Speci ist halt einfach ein "Ich mach es fast allen Recht" Bike. 

Um auch mal was gesagt zu haben Ghost AMR. Der Hinterbau ist mit nem richtigen Dämpfer recht potent.


----------



## zoomi (23. April 2009)

Pitch !

Bin das Bikeschmiede-Remedy ja nun auch schon auf mehreren Touren gefahren und so richtig der Brüller is es nicht. Klar sind die Remedy Tests in den Magazinen super schonmal drauf geachtet wieviel Anzeigen Trek schaltet. Stereo ist auch nett aber bei Cube ist nicht wirklich viel lieferbar derzeit.

Pfiat euch,

Zoomi


----------



## eL (23. April 2009)

pitch is nen billiges abgeklatschtes enduro... wer will sowas? 

was sagt denn die zukünftige fahrerin?

die franzosenschleuder macht natürlich den schmalsten fuß von allen ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> pitch is nen billiges abgeklatschtes enduro... wer will sowas?


Einfach ein paar Biker-Ego-Prothesen drangeschraubt und schon merkts keiner


----------



## der-tick.de (23. April 2009)

Habt ihre schon gelesen, das Lev wohl in Barr noch ein Andenken mehr mitgenommen hat? (Siehe News) 

@Lev hat der Park denn endlich dieses Jahr offiziell offen, und gibts dazu irgendwo ne Webseite?


----------



## Flugrost (23. April 2009)

Erstmal Danke fürs mitdenken an ALLE!

-Ich weiß, dass Ghost gute Hinterbauten herstellt. Ich finde leider kein Standover Mass a.d. Heimatseite fürs "Miss"Modell AMR.
-Trek Remedy is grenzwertig hoch (in klein)
-Pitch dito (fast gleich)
-Spicy 516L finde ich auch kein Standover

Mittlerweile bin ich der Überzeugung, dass ein 140/150er Fully unter eine Überstandhöhe von 740mm wohl nicht Herstellbar ist.
Oder? Ideen her!


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

Das Cube Stereo WLS hat doch so um die 665mm in 15". Habe das eben aber nur mal grob überschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (23. April 2009)

eben wollt ich edith anrufen...
Danke Nico, das Würfelchen ist schonmal ein Silberstreif am Horizont.


----------



## Flugrost (23. April 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aber der Specialized-Hinterbau ist Sahne. Gleiche Kinematik wie beim Enduro.



Stimmt so net - Pütsch hat ´ne andere Wippe.


----------



## der-tick.de (23. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das Cube Stereo WLS hat doch so um die 665mm in 15". Habe das eben aber nur mal grob überschlagen...


Und das 2009er Modell ist schon ausverkauft! 
Meinte zumindest ne Freundin von mir die eben genau das in der kleinsten größe haben wollt.


----------



## Flugrost (23. April 2009)

so, noch einen:


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> *grummel* Petze!



*Vorankündichung*: Schmu hat nächsten Samstach Ehrentach! 






@tück - das gefällt mir ja mal so überhaupt gar nicht.
Da muss ich dann, schätze mal, mit Waffengewalt ran.


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und das 2009er Modell ist schon ausverkauft!
> Meinte zumindest ne Freundin von mir die eben genau das in der kleinsten größe haben wollt.


Muschu bei Cube anrufe und vormerken lassen. Ich habe mein Fritzz damals auch nur bekommen weil ein anderer Händler abgesprungen ist.
Wenn das dein Händler nicht macht, dann geh zum Drahtesel nach Grünstadt und sag nen Gruß von mir...


----------



## der-tick.de (23. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Stimmt so net - Pütsch hat ´ne andere Wippe.


Muss aber nicht zu ner anderen Kinematik führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (23. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Muschu bei Cube anrufe und vormerken lassen. Ich habe mein Fritzz damals auch nur bekommen weil ein anderer Händler abgesprungen ist.
> Wenn das dein Händler nicht macht, dann geh zum Drahtesel nach Grünstadt und sag nen Gruß von mir...


Hatte sie, und da hat Cube gesagt, alle ausgeliefert, keine Chance.


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hatte sie, und da hat Cube gesagt, alle ausgeliefert, keine Chance.


Das ist krass... Vorallem so früh im Jahr?! Wenn da keine Charge mehr nachkommt haben die sich wohl verplant, oder?


----------



## der-tick.de (23. April 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das ist krass... Vorallem so früh im Jahr?! Wenn da keine Charge mehr nachkommt haben die sich wohl verplant, oder?


Die haben halt dieses Jahr ein sehr Frauenansprechendes Design gewählt, so wie ich das versteh. 
Vielleicht gibts ja noch ein MidSeasonModell.


----------



## Flugrost (23. April 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Muss aber nicht zu ner anderen Kinematik führen.



tuts aber - is ggüber dem Enduro um einiges progressiver Ende des FW (das muss nicht schlecht sein)


----------



## der-tick.de (23. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> tuts aber - is ggüber dem Enduro um einiges progressiver Ende des FW (das muss nicht schlecht sein)


Komts vom Dämpfer, oder vom Rahmen? 
Und bei Speci kann das nur von Vorteil sein. Ich hab schon so viele bei aktuellen Modellen (Demo, Big Hit, SX, Enduro) meckern hören, das die Endprogression fehlt...


----------



## Flugrost (24. April 2009)

Ach wie doof, ´habs glatt vergessen zu posten: Pütsch hat ne andere Wippe, daher die höhere Progression gen schluss. Also isses der Rahmen.


----------



## Houschter (24. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich der Überzeugung, dass ein 140/150er Fully unter eine Überstandhöhe von 740mm wohl nicht Herstellbar ist.
> Oder? Ideen her!



Welche Rahmengröße solls denn eigentlich werden?


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich der Überzeugung, dass ein 140/150er Fully unter eine Überstandhöhe von 740mm wohl nicht Herstellbar ist.
> Oder?


Dummerweise ist das Standover-Maß eine Angabe, die die wenigsten Hersteller in ihre Geometrie-Daten/Skizzen mit rein nehmen, das machts in dem Fall halt unheimlich schwer 




Flugrost schrieb:


> *Vorankündichung*: Schmu hat nächsten Samstach Ehrentach!


Ich warne dich, wenn am Samstach die komplette AWP-Mannschaft am Zollstock steht und ich vor lauter Händeschütteln nicht zu meiner wohlverdienten Föhrlenberg-Abfahrt komme, werf ich dir Stöckchen in die Speichen bis du nicht mehr weißt, was ein Döner ist! 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hatte sie, und da hat Cube gesagt, alle ausgeliefert, keine Chance.


Also irgendwas läuft bei deren Firmenpolitik aber mächtig daneben! War ja schon die letzten paar Jahre so. So gut und schön die Baiks auch sind, aber wir sind doch hier nicht im deutschen Osten des 20. Jhdts. 




Flugrost schrieb:


> tuts aber - is ggüber dem Enduro um einiges progressiver Ende des FW (das muss nicht schlecht sein)


Das ist doch prima! Soft bis in den mittleren FW-Bereich und am Ende progressiv, beste Vorraussetzungen für ein schönes, schluckfreudiges Fahrwerk  (so lange es nicht ZU progessiv wird)


----------



## eL (24. April 2009)

smu datt ratt is für ne frau und der muss die bude gefallen ohne rumgeschraube oder egozurückgestecke!!

ich glaub bei herrn fahrratt steht noch ne zesty 516L aus 08

das sieht aus und is bestimmt auch recht moderat im preis.

ritzz stand ja auch auf meiner liste.... aber da die bis zum heutigen tag immer noch keins im laden stehen haben wegen lieferschwierig und so ...... lag ich mit dem froschschekel ja nicht verkehrt


----------



## kneesliding (24. April 2009)

Moin,

beim Ghost gibts Überstands angaben here


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (24. April 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße solls denn eigentlich werden?



Iwas um die 15 Zoll. 

Pete,danke - das 40er kommt in Frage, FW muss ich noch scheggen.
Smu, dir schick ich den Odenwälder Shanty Chor vorbei - soweit wie ich dann weg bin, wirst Du niemals ein Stöckchen werfen können.


----------



## Optimizer (24. April 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Um auch mal was gesagt zu haben Ghost AMR. Der Hinterbau ist mit nem richtigen Dämpfer recht potent.


Das kann ich bestätigen...
@Flugrösti: Das Transition Syren ist sicherlich schon zu fett/schwer, oder?


----------



## Flugrost (24. April 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das Transition Syren ist sicherlich schon zu fett/schwer, oder?



Leider ja.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> smu datt ratt is für ne frau und der muss die bude gefallen ohne rumgeschraube oder egozurückgestecke!!


Na also, ist doch hüpsch, die Karre! Und das weibliche Biker-Ego ist eh anders gestrickt als das männliche 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Smu, dir schick ich den Odenwälder Shanty Chor vorbei - soweit wie ich dann weg bin, wirst Du niemals ein Stöckchen werfen können.


Alleine nur, dass du sowas kennst, ehrt dich nicht gerade 




Optimizer schrieb:


> @Flugrösti: Das Transition Syren ist sicherlich schon zu fett/schwer, oder?


Das konnte er letztens schon live begutachten.  Ist ein erstklassiges Bike mit super niedriger Überstandhöhe, aber unter 15Kg ist da kaum möglich. Evas wiegt 15,4 (jetzt mit Bashguard und anderem Sattel) und da ist nicht mehr sehr viel zu holen.


----------



## der-tick.de (24. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ....
> Das konnte er letztens schon live begutachten.  Ist ein erstklassiges Bike mit super niedriger Überstandhöhe, aber unter 15Kg ist da kaum möglich. Evas wiegt 15,4 (jetzt mit Bashguard und anderem Sattel) und da ist nicht mehr sehr viel zu holen.


Da behauptest du ja was.... Der Rahmen wiegt 500g weniger als mein Bock... Und beim Rest ist nocht ordentlich zu Sparen, in ner AM Aufbauvariante sind da sicher 12-13 kg machbar! Die Frage ist allerdings der Preis.... 
Übrigens kommts hauptsächlich auf das Gewicht der rotierenden Masse an (LRS + Reifen). Das Gesammtgewicht spielt eher für die Tricker und Airtimer sowie die Weichweenes ne rolle. 

Und nun... 
*Machen wir morgen ein Smubob Purzelstagbiken?*


----------



## eL (24. April 2009)

watt is denn mit tobsn seine bude?
die iss schick und behende
macht nen schnellen fuß und bestimmt macht dir der tobs nen netten preis ;-)

da würd ich aber mal nachhacken bevor du sone bleibombe ala trasistor dir in den pälzischen keller wuchtest


----------



## Flugrost (24. April 2009)

Marin? Ich schau mir mal die Geos an. Sie sucht ja keinen Freereidersondern ein AM Beik. Also, ich suche...


----------



## eL (24. April 2009)

tobs fährt doch cc bikes ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. April 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Da behauptest du ja was.... Der Rahmen wiegt 500g weniger als mein Bock... Und beim Rest ist nocht ordentlich zu Sparen, in ner AM Aufbauvariante sind da sicher 12-13 kg machbar! Die Frage ist allerdings der Preis....
> Übrigens kommts hauptsächlich auf das Gewicht der rotierenden Masse an (LRS + Reifen).


12-13kg?? Von was träumst du nachts? Also ich bin gerade mal das Excel-Sheet durchgegangen, wenn man alle Teile, wo man durch weniger Stabilität noch sparen kann ersetzt, ohne es mit richtigen (und extrem teuren) Leichtbauteilen ad absurdum zu treiben, komme ich auf max. 1,5kg Ersparnis. Das wäre dann aber auch schon eine deutliche Einschränkung des Einsatzbereichs.




eL schrieb:


> watt is denn mit tobsn seine bude?
> die iss schick und behende


Da kann er/sie auch gleich ein RTS kaufen  Außerdem: schick...? :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (25. April 2009)

BÄM!
Alles gute an Smubob!
Oder auch Michael genannt (der heißt wirklich so!)

Feier schön, du Knochenbruch in Person! Sauf dich zu!

Cheers!


----------



## Flugrost (25. April 2009)

Alles Gute zum Ehrentach und gruß an dat Evchen! 
Schon aufgefallen? - DAS ALTER  is nich mehr weit....


----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2009)

Alles Jute an den Smubob zum Purzeltach!

Und doch ich halte es für Möglich... Aber schick mal das Excelsheet rüber. Ich geb dir die passenden Tipps ums auf 12- 13 kg runter zu bringen.


----------



## eL (25. April 2009)

auch mein Glühstrumpf und viel spass bei der sich fortsetzenden Vergreisung dem RTS freak  ;-)


----------



## guru39 (25. April 2009)

au vun ma allet jute Smüböblche


----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2009)

@Smubob, wenn du Lust hast, ne ganz lockere Runde heute ab 15 Uhr Zollstock...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (25. April 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> @Smubob, wenn du Lust hast, ne ganz lockere Runde heute ab 15 Uhr Zollstock...



Musst um 13:25 zum Zollstock, dann passt's!


----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2009)

Ist dann Smubob auch dabei?
Ansonsten muss ich sagen das Fusionrider da noch mit dem Hund raus muss und das DukeLC4 wahrscheinlich noch am Mustang rum schraubt.


----------



## Houschter (25. April 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ist dann Smubob auch dabei?



Jep! Später muß er doch Burzeltach feiern...


----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Jep! Später muß er doch Burzeltach feiern...


Bei sich daheim?
Dann lad ich mich mal gleich ein.


----------



## biker-didi (25. April 2009)

Wo geht am Sonntag die Reise hin?


----------



## iTom (25. April 2009)

Hier ein paar Bilder von heute:


 

 

 

 



War ne schöne Tour  Wäre am liebsten noch den letzten Berg mitgefahren, die Regierung wartete aber schon auf mich.


----------



## Flugrost (26. April 2009)

biker-didi schrieb:


> Wo geht am Sonntag die Reise hin?



Ich hoffe, die Reise heute hat dir und Dirk gefallen. Es geht zwar immer einen Tick schwieriger - muss aber nicht. A propos, Claus, die 180grad Wende heut (KTreppe) fand ich sehr ansprechend. 
 Super homogene Truppe - sowas macht Spass!
Bis demnäx.


----------



## der-tick.de (26. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> .... A propos, Claus, die 180grad Wende heut (KTreppe) fand ich sehr ansprechend.


Danke! Dafür hab ich weiter unten ordentlich geloost... 
Aber ich arbeite am Versetzen so ja nu nicht. Gibt nur nicht so viele Punkte wo ICH das brauch. 

@Boogi: Hast du den Blitzer an der A65 bei Landau erwischt? Ich habs knapp geschafft nicht geplitzt zu werden. 

@All vom Tourabschluss heut: München du *********stadt...
http://www.broken-comedy.de/video/watch/muenchenlied/2698/


----------



## Flugrost (27. April 2009)

Was haste denn gemacht? `haps net mitbekommen.


----------



## Levty (27. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Super homogene Truppe - sowas macht Spass!


Damits wieder etwas hetoro wird, muss ich mal wieder mitfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (27. April 2009)

"hetoro"?
Ich finde gesunde Selbstüberschätzung generell sehr fein... haut das auch intelektuell hin?


----------



## der-tick.de (27. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Was haste denn gemacht? `haps net mitbekommen.


in der zweiten Ecke stand Boogi noch... da musste ich den Fuß absetzen. Und vor der Treppe die links im 90°Winkel abgeht und dann der weg gleich wieder 90° rechts weiter geht, hab ich beim ersten Verscuh einfach mal verweigert. Im zweiten Anlauf liefs aber ohne Probleme.


----------



## face-to-ground (27. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> "hetoro"?
> Ich finde gesunde Selbstüberschätzung generell sehr fein... haut das auch intelektuell hin?



vielleicht hat er diese messer gemeint


----------



## Zelle (27. April 2009)

Hetoros sind die Nachfolger der Hobbits


----------



## Bogie (27. April 2009)

@tick: Ich war ja sowieso gemütlich mit 110 km/h unterwegs. Blitzer habsch gesehen und dann noch runtergebremst


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. April 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die Reise heute hat dir und Dirk gefallen. Es geht zwar immer einen Tick schwieriger - muss aber nicht. A propos, Claus, die 180grad Wende heut (KTreppe) fand ich sehr ansprechend.
> Super homogene Truppe - sowas macht Spass!
> Bis demnäx.



*Fettes DANKE!*

Bei mir hats gepasst.  Und das Thema Anspruch hat auch gepasst. Was nicht fahrbar ist, kann immer noch geschoben werden.


----------



## biker-didi (27. April 2009)

Die Tour gestern war klasse, hat viel Spaß gemacht.
Leider hatte ich nicht genug Zeit bis zum Schluss mitzufahren. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Franz/K3 (27. April 2009)

AWP im Frühling - mit Flugrost und Bogie!






..and frinds - ups - sorry ähm Fahrradbekannten!


----------



## eL (27. April 2009)

lass mich raten... hochberg?

hat da oben jetz nen kiosk uffjemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (27. April 2009)

a propos anti *Winter*pokal...falls es wem hier zu warm idt zum biken kann seinen hobel sicher auch vor einer nobel-eisdiele in zermatt parken...


----------



## Franz/K3 (27. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> lass mich raten... hochberg?
> 
> hat da oben jetz nen kiosk uffjemacht?




...noch nicht, könnte sich aber lohnen da man 






jetzt ja mit dem Reisebus anfahren kann!


----------



## Houschter (27. April 2009)

eL schrieb:


> lass mich raten... hochberg?



Aber an der Schlüsselstelle wurd ne feste Cam installiert, die Bilder gibts unten...


----------



## eL (27. April 2009)

und den schlüss el findet man Ohhhhben?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. April 2009)

Danke erstmal allen für die _netten_ Wünsche 




Levty schrieb:


> Oder auch Michael genannt (der heißt wirklich so!)


Ja, ich gebs ja zu. Der Name ist halt schon echt strange, gell Herr Y.? 



Levty schrieb:


> Feier schön, du Knochenbruch in Person! Sauf dich zu!


Schreibt er mit seiner gebrochenen Hand, was ein Ironese!  Gesoffen hab ich 2 Tage vorher schon genug bei der Semestereröffnug... Sa/So war Rattfaahn angesagt, da wollte ich ja nur Schlangenlinien fahren, wenn auch der Trail so läuft 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Ehrentach und gruß an dat Evchen!
> Schon aufgefallen? - DAS ALTER  is nich mehr weit....


Gruß zurück! DAS ALTER kann mir nix, ich bin psychisch zu stabil für sowas 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Und doch ich halte es für Möglich... Aber schick mal das Excelsheet rüber. Ich geb dir die passenden Tipps ums auf 12- 13 kg runter zu bringen.


Danke, aber das Rad ist so wie es ist eigentlich ziemlich perfekt 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ist dann Smubob auch dabei?
> Ansonsten muss ich sagen das Fusionrider da noch mit dem Hund raus muss und das DukeLC4 wahrscheinlich noch am Mustang rum schraubt.


Tja, schade, dass die anderen beiden Buben noch mit ihren Haustieren beschäftigt waren, so ist dir/euch entgangen, wie ich dem Houschter seinem Rad "vun hinne an die Bix gelangt hab" 
@ Frank: Hatte 1-2 Tage än 'figge Dinger'  Seit gestern ist er nur noch schick gemustert. Schmerzen waren aber recht schnell wieder weg.


----------



## Levty (27. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gruß zurück! DAS ALTER kann mir nix, ich bin psychisch zu stabil für sowas


Aber physisch, wie wir alle wissen, nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. April 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Aber physisch, wie wir alle wissen, nicht


Touché!  Aber dafür fahr ich jetzt auch nur noch total pußyhaft


----------



## Houschter (27. April 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tja, schade, dass die anderen beiden Buben noch mit ihren Haustieren beschäftigt waren, so ist dir/euch entgangen, wie ich dem Houschter seinem Rad "vun hinne an die Bix gelangt hab"





Geburtstagskinder dürfen das...


----------



## Romarius (28. April 2009)

Winter


----------



## kneesliding (28. April 2009)

wo ist das denn ???????


----------



## one track mind (28. April 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Hetoros sind die Nachfolger der Hobbits



heteros sind die neuen homos

btw: ich und mein oberschenkel hätten mal wieder lust ne runde rad fahren zu gehen. d.h. ich würd mich gerne mal wieder bei einer runde der awp`ler ranhängen. 
vielleicht schon dieses wochenende? 
sollte allerdings was in der nähe neustadt sein, damit ich, falls ich früher aussteige, nicht ewig zum bahnhof kurbeln muss.

ihr werdet verstehen, dass ich als armer geplagter student weder zeit noch die nötigen geistigen ressourcen habe, mir alle eure ergüsse durchzulesen, in der hoffnung dort eine genaue terminvereinbarung für eine ausfahrt zu finden. 
daher wäre ich hoch erfreut, wenn die üblichen verdächtigen sich vielleicht dazu erbarmen könnten, mir eine persönliche nachricht zu senden (da können wir uns dann auch ungezwungener über die homogenität der fahrenden gruppe unterhalten).


----------



## dave (28. April 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> wo ist das denn ???????



Könnte Simplon-Dorf sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Kelme (28. April 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Könnte Simplon-Dorf sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



A geh! Simplon ist doch eine Bikemarke und kein Dorf .


----------



## dave (28. April 2009)

Ist wohl das typische Henne-Ei-Problem.


----------



## Levty (28. April 2009)

Ei-Henne-Problem, wenn ich bitten darf...


----------



## Romarius (28. April 2009)

genau wie maloja eine klamottenmarke ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (30. April 2009)




----------



## Flugrost (3. Mai 2009)

@10A!


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Mai 2009)

echt..das is schon unverschämt, daß der herr fluggedöns in ma die mucke so laut aufdreht


----------



## strandi (3. Mai 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @10A!



das wird ja immer besser


----------



## Flugrost (4. Mai 2009)

*Nochwas ganz anderes - viel Spass beim verfolgen!*

Heraklix - Zorro ist wieder unterwegs!


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Mai 2009)

Uiuiui... die Frau Zehnbauer ist krass... dann lieber nix zu Weihnachten... 

@Flugrost: Was macht denn Zorro beruflich? Weltenbummler? Wie alt ist der denn?
Frage mich wie man sowas finanziert und habe großen Respekt davor wenn jemand sowas durchzieht!


----------



## strandi (4. Mai 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Frage mich wie man sowas finanziert



steht doch in der signatur 
finde die aktion auch ziemlich cool  hätte da auch mehr bock drauf als auf meine bwl prüfung morgen


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ...
> @Flugrost: Was macht denn Zorro beruflich? Weltenbummler? Wie alt ist der denn?
> Frage mich wie man sowas finanziert und habe großen Respekt davor wenn jemand sowas durchzieht!


Der Zorro ist Softwareentwickler in München. Er macht ein paar Projekte und wenn's dann wieder reicht, geht's auf große Fahrt. Ist halt eine ganz andere Lebenseinteilung, aber Respekt davor. Genial auch die Minimalausstattung (ausgenommen Kommunikationstechnik) mit der er unterwegs ist.


----------



## Romarius (4. Mai 2009)

Samstag jemand Bierfelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (4. Mai 2009)

Samsdach Vogesen, Sonntach Sam Hill, Greg Minaar, Steve Peat, ....


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Mai 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Samsdach Vogesen, Sonntach Sam Hill, Greg Minaar, Steve Peat, ....


Könnte man da an dem Sonntag eventuell ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden?


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Mai 2009)

Wir fahren doch am Samstag schon runter...


----------



## Zelle (4. Mai 2009)

Nico will bestimmt mit dem Rennrad anreisen und dann wieder mit zurück genommen werden!


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Mai 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wir fahren doch am Samstag schon runter...


Ahso... nu macht das Ganze auch einen Sinn...


----------



## Romarius (4. Mai 2009)

wenn wer samstach dort runterfährt (übrigens lac blanc öffnet die pforten  ) und abends wieder heim, bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (4. Mai 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Könnte man da an dem Sonntag eventuell ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden?



Hi Nico, wollte Sonntag eventuell auch hin zum gucken 
Wenn du mit willst, sag bescheid.

Pete

p.s. Steht noch nicht fest ob ich hinfahrer....


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hi Nico, wollte Sonntag eventuell auch hin zum gucken
> Wenn du mit willst, sag bescheid.
> 
> Pete
> ...


Jup,... wäre ich dabei... 
Kann leider samstags noch nicht weil ich ja in Lambrecht beim Gäsbockmarathon bin...


----------



## kneesliding (4. Mai 2009)

ich auch


----------



## eL (4. Mai 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Nico will bestimmt mit dem Rennrad anreisen und dann wieder mit zurück genommen werden!



sehrschön 

watt iss denn sontach? machen die wieder faxen uff Fahrrädern? 

sorry hab die letzen jahre nur stundepläne lesen dürfen.

strandi kopfhoch.... auch bwler werden wir in ferner zukunft wieder brauchen.


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab da noch was für euch.
Mein neues Spielzeug. Für den Verkehr kommt eine Bremse dran. Ähm, für den StV natürlich...


----------



## Flugrost (4. Mai 2009)

Sehr bunt...
... aber ich steh auf gemuffte Stahlrahmen.


----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...  ich steh auf gemuffte Stahlrahmen.



wo wir wieder beim Verkehr sind


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Mai 2009)

No brakes included, strictly ghetto!  Machst du damit dann auch so stylish-kranke Sachen wie man in einigen US-Videos zu sehen bekommt?


...aber hätte das nicht in den Schlachtplatten-Fr ed gesollt?


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...aber hätte das nicht in den Schlachtplatten-Fr ed gesollt?


Nagut, dann hau ichs da auch rein 

Ich möchte erstmal rückwärtsfahren lernen, aber mit gebrochener Hand und mal wieder kaputtem Knie geht das im Moment nur bedingt 

...ich sollte mich mal schonen.


----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> ...ich sollte mich mal schonen.



Du wirst alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2009)

...ich fahr ja auch Rennrad. Alle Indizien deuten auf deine Diagnose.
Schmeiß den Laden hin, werd Arzt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Mai 2009)

Der Zerfall beginnt  wart mal, bis du so alt bist wie ich  oder gar wie de Roiner


----------



## zena (4. Mai 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> aber mit gebrochener Hand und mal wieder kaputtem Knie geht das im Moment nur bedingt
> 
> ...ich sollte mich mal schonen.



ich sach da nur...deutsche Wertarbeitalles was ausm Osten kommt geht bei starker Beanspruchung schneller kaputt (kasi, du, ich...merste was?) nur der eL ist noch heileaber er schont sich ja oft


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2009)

zena schrieb:


> alles was ausm Osten kommt geht bei starker Beanspruchung schneller kaputt (kasi, du, ich...merste was?)


Mag ja sein. Immerhin leistet das Zeug ausm Osten mehr.
Hat man ja vor ca. 60 Jahren gemerkt... 'merste was?'


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2009)

zena schrieb:


> ich sach da nur...*deutsche Wertarbeitalles was ausm Osten kommt geht bei starker Beanspruchung schneller kaputt* (kasi, du, ich...merste was?) nur der eL ist noch heileaber er schont sich ja oft


Schade, dass der Umkehrschluss nicht so ganz funktioniert...  in meinem Fall zumindest


----------



## eL (5. Mai 2009)

ja ja flink wie windhund
zäh wie leder........


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Mai 2009)

kommen wir mal wieder zur alles entscheidenden Frage, was geht am Sonntag?


----------



## Tobsn (6. Mai 2009)

Ich fahr Fahrrad.


----------



## Romarius (6. Mai 2009)

ich werd den ganzen tag essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. Mai 2009)

Der mit Abstand coolste Vogel, leider mit nem eher bescheidenen Musikgeschmack 


[YT="cooler Vogel"]b7bVZe4KrOs&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[/YT]


----------



## JeTho (6. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der mit Abstand coolste Vogel, leider mit nem eher bescheidenen Musikgeschmack




Der Headbanger am Schluß ist am besten


----------



## JeTho (7. Mai 2009)




----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Mai 2009)

Da sieht man es, Dämpfer werden überbewertet. Geiles Video. Und unsereins ist froh, dass er über einen quer liegenden Baumstamm fahren kann


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2009)

Wobei der gute Danny selbst erklärt, dass er ab und an unter Einfluss von Iboprufen unterwegs ist. Die Schmerzen halt ... . 

Die aktuelle Freeride (natürlich nur am Bahnhofskiosk kurz geblättert ) widmet ihm ein "Das ärgert" mit dem Zusatz "Er lässt uns aussehen wie Grobmotoriker!". Da ham'se mal net gelogen.


----------



## Romarius (7. Mai 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Da sieht man es, Dämpfer werden überbewertet. Geiles Video. Und unsereins ist froh, dass er über einen quer liegenden Baumstamm fahren kann


dito.

was meistens auch besonders gelungen daneben geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Freeride (natürlich nur am Bahnhofskiosk kurz geblättert )



Na warten wir`s mal ab, dein nächstes Projekt hat bestimmt 18kg und ü 160mm Federweg


----------



## Flugrost (7. Mai 2009)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Freeride (natürlich nur am Bahnhofskiosk kurz geblättert )...



Wann sieht man ws, vom neuen Beik? Mach ma hinne. `bin auf den ersten 1Speed Freireiter gespannt, der nix mit "Dirt" zu tun hat.


----------



## Flugrost (9. Mai 2009)

Wat anderes, neudeutsch "Offtopic": Zugspitzdownhill Hardcoresinglespeed - den Beitrag hab ich eben gesehen, sehr beeindruckend, Bahnradsport mit einem Rad weniger.

Ich hätte gerne den gesamten Beitrag gepostet.


----------



## Romarius (12. Mai 2009)

gerade was interessantes gefunden: 
bikepark-chamonix. tageskarte 20.- hui. tres interessante  (oder so...)

btw: jemand lust auf ne größere aktion 2 wochen ende august/anfang september? bei interesse mailen oder ansprechen (bin erst in ca 3-4 wochen aufm bike, da gabel beim service.)


----------



## dave (12. Mai 2009)

Was Chamonix angeht, musst Du nur bedenken, dass man von Juli bis August nur auf den ausgewiesenen Bike-Routen fahren darf. Die Trails sind zur Haupturlaubszeit für die Wanderer reserviert.
Daher bleibt nur die erste Septemberwoche über, die Lifte schließen dann nämlich auch schon.
Zwei Wochen Chamonix sind vielleicht zu lang. Würd' eher eine Woche Chamonix und dann noch mal 'ne Woche im Wallis machen.

@Zimbo, Bogie, Franz:
La Bresse war toll, oder?


----------



## Bogie (12. Mai 2009)

Einfach geil! Schade, daß wir uns nicht getroffen haben.
Super Stimmung, super Sport


----------



## dave (12. Mai 2009)

Jo, ich dachte auch wir würden uns vielleicht auf der Strecke treffen, so wie die pfälzer DH-Fraktion. 
(Hab' mein Handy ausgeschaltet, da Akku fast leer und Netzteil kaputt.  Bin z. Zt. daher nur über Festnetz telefonisch erreichbar.)


----------



## Flugrost (12. Mai 2009)

Was für ein Netzteil brauchst Du denn?


----------



## dave (12. Mai 2009)

Ich bräuchte ein Sony Ericsson, Model: AA21990 ... oder was vergleichbares mit diesem Anschluß.
Stefan hat mir für die Zwischenzeit aber auch schon mal sein Ersatzhandy vorbeigebracht! 
Muss mal bei eBay schauen. Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen ...


----------



## Flugrost (12. Mai 2009)

Bei SoNie kann ich leider nicht aushelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (12. Mai 2009)

Aber danke der Nachfrage!


----------



## Romarius (12. Mai 2009)

@dave: ich wollte mich nicht 2wochen in cham rumtreiben, und schon garnicht nur per bike dann  jetzt wäre definitiv die bessere zeit um sich dort auszutoben  
ich sach nur:





(das ist ne skirouten, keine kletterroute  gut, genaugenommen auch ne kletterroute  )

aber danke vielmals für den tipp mit den sperrungen.


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2009)

@Dave:
Ich hab daheim noch mein altes CyberShot, das mit den 3,2 MP - hab den Modellnamen gerade nicht im Kopp...


----------



## dave (13. Mai 2009)

Danke Zimbo, doch das Ladegerät paßt leider nicht. Ist jedoch nicht schlimm, bei ebay gibt's meines bereits für eine Hand voll Euro.


----------



## Romarius (13. Mai 2009)

Zelle, bist du das rechts hinten in dem Video?
http://www.internetshouldbeillegal.com/


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Mai 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Danke Zimbo, doch das Ladegerät paßt leider nicht. Ist jedoch nicht schlimm, bei ebay gibt's meines bereits für eine Hand voll Euro.



....und für eine handvoll mehr....bekommst ein neues telefon dazu


----------



## kneesliding (14. Mai 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> Zelle, bist du das rechts hinten in dem Video?
> http://www.internetshouldbeillegal.com/




ich hoffe du hast das ding nicht zu ende geschaut...

:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Mai 2009)

Wieso Pete - hast du?


----------



## kneesliding (14. Mai 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wieso Pete - hast du?



wiso?
ich bin mitten drin, stehe neben dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2009)

Dieser Wurstsalat ist ekelig!


----------



## Romarius (14. Mai 2009)

@kneesliding: in deinem posting vermisse ich folgendes: 





(11.111ster beitrag)


----------



## Deleted 48198 (14. Mai 2009)

Vermute mal davon hat Romarius 2/3 getrunken bevor er den Link schickte. 3 sec. Film haben mir gelangt würg. Da muss ich jetzt erst mal auf den Schreck einen Montepulciano öffnen.


----------



## iTom (14. Mai 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Vermute mal davon hat Romarius 2/3 getrunken bevor er den Link schickte. 3 sec. Film haben mir gelangt würg. Da muss ich jetzt erst mal auf den Schreck einen Montepulciano öffnen.



Montepuliciano auf ex und dann zur Frau und dann geht es tallala tallala...


----------



## der-tick.de (14. Mai 2009)

Was geht denn am Sonntag?


----------



## iTom (14. Mai 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Was geht denn am Sonntag?



Tallala, tallala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (14. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Tallala, tallala


Willst du etwa das Musikvideo von da oben nachtanzen? Das kannst du schön allein machen! 
Ich will Biken!


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Mai 2009)

quereinwurf...


läff!!!! dachte immer, du wärest so kinderfreundlich... aber hab gerade bei der recherce nach kinderanhänger diesen beitrag entdeckt und dazu mit entsetzen die einzige antwort- von dir! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317485&highlight=kinderanh%E4nger


----------



## one track mind (19. Mai 2009)

tach auch, geht ihr am langen wochenende in der pfalz radeln? wenn ja, würde ich michgerne anschliessen. bevorzugt sonntags und ab neustadt, was anderes ist aber auch möglich...

grüsse


----------



## Levty (19. Mai 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> quereinwurf...
> 
> 
> läff!!!! dachte immer, du wärest so kinderfreundlich... aber hab gerade bei der recherce nach kinderanhänger diesen beitrag entdeckt und dazu mit entsetzen die einzige antwort- von dir!
> ...



Tjaaa, damit war das Thema auch beendet!

Ähm, dein Bus erhält eine Kur! Zusammenfassung gibts per PN!


----------



## Zelle (23. Mai 2009)

*Hier ein paar Eindrücke vom bisherigen AWP-Punkte sammeln dieses Wochenende.

Donnerstag Eckkopf:
*
Zimbo nun wirklich mit neuem Rahmen:





Wolfman auf dem Felsenspielplatz:





*Da der Tag mein erster mit der neuen Kamera war, leider qualitätiv nicht so pralle. Am heutigen Tag wurde es schon etwas besser. Heute Besame Mucho:*

Hier auch nochmal das Rad auf einem etwas besserem Foto




















Alles weitere im Album


----------



## iTom (23. Mai 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> *...
> Wolfman auf dem Felsenspielplatz:
> 
> 
> ...


*

Ist die Kamera schon kaputt oder sind das wirklich lilafarbene Söckchen?

Trotzdem tolle Bilder*


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Mai 2009)

Wer will mit? Morgen 12.30 Uhr ab Gimmeldingen? (Zeit ist nur so ca.)
Wer mit will, kurze SMS an mich (Nummer unter www.der-tick.de)!
Wird extrem Freeridelastig mit viel Zeit zum Spielen und Fotoshooting!
Wahrscheinlich Weinbiet-Wolfsburg-Hohe Loog-Weinbiet-Gimmeldingen und optional noch den Stabenberg. 

Ich hab von heute noch Muskelkater in den Oberarmen, Droptraining an der Rehbergquelle... :-D


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Mai 2009)

Yeah! Zimbo... Rahmen und Helm sind sehr geil! Viel besser als die Dirtschüssel! 
Nächstes Wochenende bin ich wieder dabei!
I freu mi!


----------



## Romarius (24. Mai 2009)

schöne awp-bilderchen. 

ich würd ja auch mal wieder gerne, aber so ohne gabel is doch eher schwierig...
gerade der n-schwarzwald würd mich ja auch ma interessieren.

wie sieht eigentlich die derzeitige hm-bilanz aus? auf winter-niwo?


----------



## Flugrost (24. Mai 2009)

Eben beim rumstöbern gefunden:
Gardasee 08 - Gelände schwierig, Gesicht unbezahlbar, Zimbo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (25. Mai 2009)

Aber immerhin die Frisur hält!


----------



## kneesliding (25. Mai 2009)

ich glaube der Zimbo kaut an na Biene rum oder???


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2009)

Es war ein Igel...

Und eine Schweigeminute bitte für den Helm, den ich da trage.


----------



## Bogie (25. Mai 2009)

In memoriam... o Zelle unser aller .....
Statt den Pünktchen darf jetzt jeder was eintragen.
Ich fang mal an: 

Rückwärtsfahrer


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Mai 2009)

Kommando zurück, Bogie - das war gar nicht DER Helm, sondern sein Vorgänger...


----------



## Bogie (25. Mai 2009)

egal


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Mai 2009)

Nurhinterradbremser

Wofür muss ich das eigentlich schreiben?

PS: Suche für Sonntag noch Anschluß. Bitte um PM.


----------



## face-to-ground (25. Mai 2009)

ich hätte da noch ein paar anschlüsse für dich, ganz ohne PM:






oder





alternativ findest du auch hier viele anschlüsse  :

http://www.fiftythree.org/etherkiller/


----------



## iTom (25. Mai 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ich hätte da noch ein paar anschlüsse für dich, ganz ohne PM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind aber ein paar lustige Gateway-Teile. Aus Drehstrom Drehwasserstrahl zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (25. Mai 2009)

tja, cee->gardena ist halt ein klassiker


----------



## Deleted 48198 (26. Mai 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich wenigsten wo mein Gardena-Anschlußstück hingekommen ist.


----------



## Zelle (26. Mai 2009)

Was ist schlimmer als ein Zimbo?





































Ein ganzer Zimbus:


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Mai 2009)

Cool - den Bus, oder seinen Bruder hab ich kürzlich live gesehen.
Aber die Fensterverglasung war wesentlich uncooler...


----------



## Flugrost (26. Mai 2009)

hehe


----------



## Zelle (26. Mai 2009)

Es fängt an, die ersten Klamotten der AWP-Kollektion sind auf dem Markt:

Hier eine Regenjacke speziell für die Groupies: iXS Mandryn Lady A.W.P. Regenjacke orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old school (26. Mai 2009)

Ich warte noch bis Modell Nancy rauskommt


----------



## THBiker (26. Mai 2009)

Oh der El hat ne Zweigstelle in Berlin aufgemacht


----------



## UHU69 (26. Mai 2009)

AWP
Guckst du hier:
http://www.awp.co.at/


----------



## Flugrost (26. Mai 2009)

In diesem Thread zeigt ein begabter Beiker einiges an Witz - Bilderwitz.

Thread 

ein Bsp.


----------



## Bumble (27. Mai 2009)

Wie geil 

Ich will das bitte als Poster


----------



## zena (27. Mai 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> In diesem Thread zeigt ein begabter Beiker einiges an Witz - Bilderwitz.
> 
> Thread
> 
> ein Bsp.



das nennt man "Zielgruppe verfehlt" oder "Egorehabilitation unter "Freunden"" so oder so ähnlich ergings mir kürzlich, es hat aber funktioniert. Vorne fahren, sich wohlfühlen und pieksende Pfeile im Popo spüren abba was willste machen, das Leben eines Guides ist kein "Dönerteller"


----------



## face-to-ground (27. Mai 2009)

das kommt schon bissi in die richtung vom holger aue - cool! es gibt wohl 1.000.000 anekdoten, die es wert wären, gezeichnet zu werden


----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2009)

Moin mädels,

will mir ein satz Sommer reifen holen und wollte euch fragen welche ihr mir empfehlen könnt.

Hab im moment die Muddy Mary's drauf, sind ein bisschen OTT für den sommer, hatte letzes jahr die Fat Alberts drauf.

Pete


----------



## THBiker (28. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin mädels,
> 
> will mir ein satz Sommer reifen holen und wollte euch fragen welche ihr mir empfehlen könnt.
> 
> ...



guckst du hier


----------



## Romarius (28. Mai 2009)

@knee: ich hatte die ganze zeit hinten nen bigbetty drauf(falt), war eigentlich recht zufrieden mit. mit mehr druck auch fürn bikepark noch ok. jetzt werd ich mal nen onza ibex dh 2,4 versuchen. soll laut freeride-test nicht schlecht sein und ist recht günstig. für vorne werd ich mir noch nen drahtreifen zulegen glaub ich. minion fürn trockenen bikepark hab ich, fehlt noch sowas wie die mary.

btw: ab 1. Juli wird der Notruf 112 nur onch mit aktivierter SimKarte möglich sein (in Deutschland). Link. Ist vielleicht nicht ganz unwichtig für den ein oder anderen, der am Berg nur sein altes "Notfallhandy" mitnimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> guckst du hier



eigentlich habe ich MTB reifen gemient


----------



## Houschter (28. Mai 2009)

Rubber Queen 2,4


----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2009)

Hab ich auch gedacht, aber die sind eigentlich vergleichbar mit den Muddy Mary's oder?

Pete


----------



## Optimizer (28. Mai 2009)

Schorle King 2,5


----------



## Houschter (28. Mai 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schorle King 2,5



Verrat nicht meine Geheimwaffe 

@Pete: auf den Kanaren getestet, läuft gut und hält


----------



## THBiker (28. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> eigentlich habe ich MTB reifen gemient



achso, dann schmeiss ich mal en Maxxis Minion in 2.35 1ply in den Raum und evtl den Ardent und Advantage


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hab im moment die Muddy Mary's drauf, sind ein bisschen OTT für den sommer, hatte letzes jahr die Fat Alberts drauf.


Probier doch mal die neuen Fat Alberts, die sollen zum Touren ziemlich gut sein.


----------



## Romarius (28. Mai 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schorle King 2,5


viel interessanter dürfte die Schoppe 0.5 variante sein. mit bewährtem "dubbe"-profil für noch mehr grip.


----------



## Optimizer (28. Mai 2009)

ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass Schwalbe im 3. Quartal einen neuen Reifen speziell für laubbedeckte Trails rausbringen will. Dieser soll auf den Namen "Keschde Kurt" hören und in 2,1" sowie in der Freeride-Version in 2,35" erhältlich sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Mai 2009)

Kann man den schon irgendwo vorbestellen? Mail an [email protected]?


----------



## JeTho (28. Mai 2009)

sieht aus wie der Lev


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gedacht, aber die sind eigentlich vergleichbar mit den Muddy Mary's oder?
> 
> Pete



Hi Pete,

schau mal hier oder hier

bis denne
Roland


----------



## THBiker (28. Mai 2009)

JeTho schrieb:


> sieht aus wie der Lev



der Linke


----------



## Romarius (28. Mai 2009)

der mitm rad. dachte ich mir auch gleich 
geil ist auch der mit den fussball-stutzen. schade dass sich dieser trend nciht beim biken durchgesetzt hat...oder doch. nennt man ja neuerdings Beinlinge"


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Mai 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> geil ist auch der mit den fussball-stutzen. schade dass sich dieser trend nciht beim biken durchgesetzt hat...oder doch. nennt man ja neuerdings Beinlinge"


Ich bin im Winter als mit Snowboardsocken unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (28. Mai 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin im Winter als mit Snowboardsocken unterwegs



ich auch!


----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2009)

Me ?

Suspenders and stocking's 

Makes the chicks go crazy...


----------



## Flugrost (28. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Me ?
> 
> Suspenders and stocking's
> 
> Makes the chicks go crazy...



No Kilt?


----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2009)

Hi,

kennt jemand ein Laden wo ich die Maxxis Ardent kaufen kann? Ohne online shopping....
Raum Mannheim, Neustadt und so?

Danke


----------



## Tobsn (28. Mai 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt jemand ein Laden wo ich die Maxxis Ardent kaufen kann? Ohne online shopping....


Beim Optibike.
Der hat den Ardent in der Version Eingefahren.
Kostet dann zwar 10% mehr, hat aber ab dem ersten Meter Grip. 

Optimizer verkauft Dir seine sicher zu nem guten Preis.
Wieder was für die Umwelt getan.


----------



## Optimizer (28. Mai 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Optimizer verkauft Dir seine sicher zu nem guten Preis.


geht leider nich mehr... hab die meiner Frau aufs Fully raufgeschmissen..


Tobsn schrieb:


> Wieder was für die Umwelt getan.


Wenn du was für die Umwelt machen willst, dann treff mich heut abend bitte hier:  49°12'10.31"N   7°42'16.18"E
ich sag nur: "Opferstein"....


----------



## Tobsn (28. Mai 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wenn du was für die Umwelt machen willst, dann treff mich heut abend bitte hier:  49°12'10.31"N   7°42'16.18"E
> ich sag nur: "Opferstein"....


Soll ich Dir bei Deinem Abgang sekundieren.


----------



## kneesliding (6. Juni 2009)

Tcha,

der wetter gott hat heut nicht mitgespielt 

Wie sieht es morgen aus?
Ist etwas geplant?

Pete


----------



## Levty (7. Juni 2009)

JeTho schrieb:


> sieht aus wie der Lev


Voooorsicht


----------



## Flugrost (7. Juni 2009)

*Glückwunsch Monsieur Sümbo zum neuen Fahrwerk - alles richtich gemacht!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (8. Juni 2009)

das glaube ich dir nicht
niemals


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juni 2009)

so ähnlich halt...

Na, da hat Dein Weltbild mal kurz gewackelt, ne?


----------



## zena (9. Juni 2009)

ich hab zwar Zimbos neue Liebe noch nicht gesehen bin aber sicher es passt zum Lächeln habe gehört die kleine sei anfangs etwas bockig gewesen so sind se die Neuen

aber jetzt mal was ernstes: 
ihr müsst die nächsten 3 wochenenden auf mich verzichten und einen ebenbürtigen ersatz kann ich auch nicht auftreiben. bin do-so in Dahn und die anderen 2 wochenenden auf Singletrailcross mit dem SX.

"Provisorisches Testament"
hiermit begünstige ich 10a die folgenden AWP-Mitglieder meine Nachlassenschaften in Empfang zu nehmen, sollte der ungünstige Fall meines plötzlichen Ablebens in den Bergen eintreten:

Atomica für all meine Maloja-Sachen
An Tick das "muddbunny-Image"
An Wolfmann mein SX-Trail damit du was kleines Putziges hast, weil dein Enduro gemopps ist
An Bogie meine freche Klappe und das Grinsen
An Zimbo mein Fullfacehelm  er weiß viell. warum...
An Kasi das Epic...damit er auch mal schneller oben ist
An eL mein ganzes Insiderwissen über Frauen
An Flugrost das Schloss in Transilvanien

So machts gut
10a


----------



## Optimizer (9. Juni 2009)

zena schrieb:


> bin do-so in Dahn


  wadd machsch du da so?


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juni 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> wadd machsch du da so?


Ich denke 4 Tage lang Fingermalerreien...


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Juni 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


>


Ei,... sehr fein... Ist zwar auch ein P/L-Fahrrad, aber sowas ist mir nicht soo wichtig. Ich weiß übrigens wo das entwickelt wurde...  3 Büros nebenan...


----------



## Optimizer (9. Juni 2009)

oder als Elwetritsch verkleiden? akustisch würde das ja schonmal passen...

*duckundweg*


----------



## kneesliding (12. Juni 2009)

Moin,

ist für morgen etwas geplannt?

Pete


----------



## Zelle (12. Juni 2009)

Ja, Abflug in den Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franz/K3 (12. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist für morgen etwas geplannt?
> Pete



Ja - ab Badehaisel in Wachenheim SA-13.06.09 um 10:00!

Da Bogie, Zimbo, Zena, Zelle.... nicht am Start sind mussen wir uns noch etwas zusammentrommeln. Aber da geht was!


----------



## kneesliding (12. Juni 2009)

Yo,

dann bis morgen.


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Juni 2009)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Ja - ab Badehaisel in Wachenheim SA-13.06.09 um 10:00!
> 
> Da Bogie, Zimbo, Zena, Zelle.... nicht am Start sind mussen wir uns noch etwas zusammentrommeln. Aber da geht was!


Bin dann wohl auch dabei!


----------



## eL (12. Juni 2009)

nagut dann bin ich auch dabei

wo bitte gehts zum badehaisle???


----------



## kneesliding (12. Juni 2009)

Huh?

Memphis?

ich will gar nicht nach Memphis........


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Juni 2009)

Badehaisl: Alternativer Schuppen an einem Weiher Ortsausgang Wachenheim/Weinstraße Richtung Rotsteig/Lindenberg.

Wenn jemand ne Dämpferpumpe mitbringen könnte wäre ich wirklich entzückt! 
Grüßle!

nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (12. Juni 2009)

ich meine ich hätte es jetzt gefunden. ist der parkplatz vor dem campingplaz der wo uns immer schimpft.
dämpferpumpe is immer am start.

also dann

10min karenszeit wären mir schön..... samstags sind ne menge dödel auf der bahn welche sonntags schön in die kirch gehen wenn ich gepflege anzureisen.


----------



## mtb_nico (12. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> ich meine ich hätte es jetzt gefunden. ist der parkplatz vor dem campingplaz der wo uns immer schimpft.
> dämpferpumpe is immer am start.


100% rischtisch...


----------



## Darkviper (12. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr noch einen Platz frei für mich? 


christian


----------



## Franz/K3 (12. Juni 2009)

@Darkviper

Ja gerne - wenn Du das Badehaisel nicht kennst, dann einfach von Wachenheim richtung Lambrecht fahren. In höhe des Ortsausgangsschildes kann man links runter auf den Treffpunkt-Parkplatz fahren.

Ich denke das Grüppchen wird recht überschaubar denn auch Fugrost dreht seine Runden in Saalbach Hinterglem. Aber vieleicht tauchen ja auch noch weitere Begleiter auf wie HipHop, el, Bumble, Andreas, Wolfman, Fanta ... 

In jedem Fall wird es gemütlich und wohlüberlegt hoch gehen, um dann rücksichtslos und ohne Hirn ins Tal ...


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2009)

Bei mir geht leider nur ne Feierabendrunde ab 15:00 

Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2009)

Wir Starten morgen um 14:30Uhr in HD, vielleicht haut das ja bei dir hin Bumble?!


----------



## Bumble (13. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wir Starten morgen um 14:30Uhr in HD, vielleicht haut das ja bei dir hin Bumble?!



Eher schlecht, muss bis 14:00 arbeiten 

Ein ander mal gerne.


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Juni 2009)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> In jedem Fall wird es gemütlich und wohlüberlegt hoch gehen, um dann rücksichtslos und ohne Hirn ins Tal ...


LOOOL... was wirft das nur wieder für ein Licht auf uns?!


----------



## mac80 (13. Juni 2009)

Betr.: HD.

Für'n Puff reicht mir die Zeit heute nicht mehr.... Ich warte bei den Dealern im Park 

Gruß


----------



## guru39 (13. Juni 2009)

Ok, 14:30Uhr Geheimtreffpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (13. Juni 2009)

Hoi!
Wir wollten Morgen noch mal um 10:00 Uhr am Gemüsehändler in NW starten. Wer Lust hat einfach anschließen!


----------



## eL (13. Juni 2009)

Männer ich wills mal so sagen 
wir sehn uns nächstes we in alter frische
ich hoff ich find die bis dahin wieder


----------



## Bumble (13. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Männer ich wills mal so sagen
> wir sehn uns nächstes we in alter frische
> ich hoff ich find die bis dahin wieder




Zum Thema "Alte Frische"







Das war die geniale Fichtel-Mountain-Tour vor einigen Jahren. 

Da warst mal richtig frisch.


----------



## eL (14. Juni 2009)

jeah Baby


----------



## zena (14. Juni 2009)

coole Sache eL...das hätt ich dir nicht zugetrautin diesem Sinne: weitermachen!

@restderbikerwelt: bin gesund aber total müde aus dem dahner Felsenland zurückgekehrt. Auf dem GPS haben sich über 5500HM in 4 Tagen gesammelt. Die Jungs waren sehr umgänglich, konditionell lauter Tosn`s und fahrtechnisch so lala...aber außer einen kleinen Absturz keine Unfälle gehabt. 

Als Lokation kann ich in Dahn das www.radwanderheim.de wärmstens empfehlen, weil Platz für 14 Leute im Appartment für leppsche 15/Nacht ohne Frühstück. Wir hatten aber Brötchenservice und die "Wirtsleute" haben einen exzessiven Flammkuchenabend für uns geschmissen

Trails waren erste Sahne, nicht so "verblockt" wie an der Haardt, sondern flowig, engserpentinig, bissi ausgesetzt und sehr griffig. Wetter...bombastisch geil

Also...warum ich das schreibe? weil ich euch mal für ne andere federwegsreduzierte Gegend begeistern will
Als Gegenleistung erwarte ich dass mir jemand endlich Hinternversetzen beibringtes wäre in einigen Situs von Nöten gewesen

Wenn die Bilder meiner Gruppe online sind, gibts was zu gucke...

`n schäner Tach noch
10a


----------



## eL (14. Juni 2009)

zena schrieb:


> coole Sache eL...das hätt ich dir nicht zugetraut



ich mir auch nicht



zena schrieb:


> mal für ne andere federwegsreduzierte Gegend begeistern will



Bin ich doch schon


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2009)

zena schrieb:


> ...Die Jungs waren sehr umgänglich, konditionell lauter Tobsn`s und fahrtechnisch so lala..


Das nehm ich jetzt mal als Kompliment 
Gibts unter Wiki schon einen Eintrag?




zena schrieb:


> ...Auf dem *GPS *haben sich über 5500HM in 4 Tagen gesammelt...


Bitteeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Optimizer (14. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Bitteeeeeeeeeeee



diiiiiitooooooo


----------



## Tobsn (14. Juni 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> diiiiiitooooooo


Tust doch nur Dir oder Deinem Bike weh.
*DuckUndWech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (14. Juni 2009)

zena schrieb:


> Also...warum ich das schreibe? weil ich euch mal für ne andere federwegsreduzierte Gegend begeistern will


dafür wäre ich auch offen für 

als gegenleistung hab ich leider nur fotografische dienste anzubieten...

(meine kondition ist derzeit vmtl. grauenhaft. blöde fehlende gabel, und jetzt noch ein bänder-anriss der sich wegen mangelnder fußballpause schon seit 4 wochen zieht)


----------



## Flugrost (15. Juni 2009)

Im Nachbarland herrscht ein spezieller Humor - oder vielleicht doch "nur" angewandter Pragmatismus?


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Juni 2009)

Gestern im Pfälzerwald...





...hoffentlich wird das bis zum Wochenende wieder einigermaßen!


----------



## kneesliding (18. Juni 2009)

Hmm..lecker

schweinehax 

.


----------



## Romarius (18. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Gestern im Pfälzerwald...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warte lieber 1-2 wochen. 
ich laborier immer noch an nem bänderanriss am sprunggelenk. und das nur weil ich gedacht hab ich muss keine pause machen mit fussball  (nicht dass ich es nicht besser wüsste... homer-syndrom eben  )

btw: braucht noch wer was von evoc (rucksack/bike-tasche)? würde da heute/morgen für bogie eh was bestellen...(genaue preise gibts per pn).


----------



## THBiker (18. Juni 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> warte lieber 1-2 wochen.
> ich laborier immer noch an nem bänderanriss am sprunggelenk. und das nur weil ich gedacht hab ich muss keine pause machen mit fussball  (nicht dass ich es nicht besser wüsste... homer-syndrom eben  )
> 
> btw: braucht noch wer was von evoc (rucksack/bike-tasche)? würde da heute/morgen für bogie eh was bestellen...(genaue preise gibts per pn).



Bänderriss? ich würde inzwischen auch warten (mehr als 2 Wochen!!)....ich hab´s nicht gemacht und bin nach 1 Woche wieder auf´s Bike....Resultat: Instabiler Knöchel

Würd mal zum Doc gehen an deiner Stelle

Gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juni 2009)

Oh man Zimbo, wie ist das denn passiert? Ist das Pferd mit dem weichen Heck noch nicht zugeritten und hat dich abgeworfen?  Gute Besserung!


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Juni 2009)

Schaumermal, ob's ein Bänderriss ist - wenn dann höchstens angerissen.
Aber eigentlich denke (hoffe) ich, es ist nur übelst verstaucht.

Das neue Pferd wollte so schnell reiten, dass ich dem großen Stein nicht mehr ausweichen konnte...
Das Pferd ist wenigstens verschont geblieben - eingeritten hab ich's eigentlich in Ösiland.
Aber wenn man auf bekannten Wegen (Treppenweg/Hohe Loog) reitet, dann wird man halt schneller und ist nicht ganz so vorsichtig.


----------



## biker-didi (18. Juni 2009)

Das Torque rockt zu arg!

Gute Besserung Zimbo!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das neue Pferd wollte so schnell reiten, dass ich dem großen Stein nicht mehr ausweichen konnte...


Oh ja, bekanntes Problem  Dann sei froh, dass es nur auf den Fuß ging! Ich hatte sowas letztes Jahr mit massivem Einschlag auf dem Kinnbügel des Fullface (erster Auftreffpunkt auf dem Boden), das hätte ohne FF übler als ein Bänderriss geendet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aber wenn man auf bekannten Wegen (Treppenweg/Hohe Loog) reitet, dann wird man halt schneller und ist nicht ganz so vorsichtig.


Das pendelt sich mit der Zeit ein  Du hast die Fahrtechnik ja drauf, dann ist es echt nur die Gewöhnung an das weichere, schnellere Pferd


----------



## Romarius (18. Juni 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Bänderriss? ich würde inzwischen auch warten (mehr als 2 Wochen!!)....ich hab´s nicht gemacht und bin nach 1 Woche wieder auf´s Bike....Resultat: Instabiler Knöchel
> 
> Würd mal zum Doc gehen an deiner Stelle
> 
> Gute besserung


bei mir ists nur ein anriss. bin ich mir recht sicher. als alter fussballer hat man da am sprunggelenk ein gefühl dafür. 
(zudem muss man dann ja erst zum hausarzt, dann zum röntgen, der sieht nix und schickt dich zum ct, dann vieleicht mrt (je nach budget was noch frei ist). und das darf nicht am gleichen tag sein. also bist mit mind. 4 terminen dabei - ohne die "kontrolle". das lohnt nicht. da geh ich lieber zu den mitbewohnern. die haben bald den "dr. med.", denen reicht als praxisgebühr auch ne pulle bier 

ich hab eben nur keine pause gemacht bzw weiter fussball gespielt...

zimbos knöchel sieht da aber definitiv schlimmer aus als meiner 

btw: so sieht ein 3facher bandabriss, knochabsplitterung etc aus. allerdings ist der herr damit noch 1,5tage weitergefahren!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## han (18. Juni 2009)

@Zimbo gute Besserung und ab in den Invaliden Fred mit dir. Dann klappts auch mit der Genesung



Romarius schrieb:


> btw: braucht noch wer was von evoc (rucksack/bike-tasche)? würde da heute/morgen für bogie eh was bestellen...(genaue preise gibts per pn).



habe mir in Willingen den Freeride Trail gegönnt  Preis gibts über PN


----------



## Tobsn (18. Juni 2009)

Wie?Was?Wo?
Torque zum Testfahren.
ERSTER!!!!


Gute und schnelle Besserung an alle Fußkranke.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Juni 2009)

Mensch Zimbo auch von mir gute Besserung. Dann können wir Fußkranke uns ja zusammentun  Wie?? du bist deiner Hardtail Devise untreu geworden. Gib mal nähere Infos. Neu, gebraucht, ach eigentlich alles. Oder hat Franz sein Bike abgegeben?


----------



## zena (18. Juni 2009)

oeuf-oeuf que lac je?
mann, Jungs...kaum ist eure Kindergärtnerin außer Lande schon treibt ihr Unsinn
 Gute Besserung ans Füßchen des Zimbos und an die Aderchen des Wolfisihr braucht jetzt viel Eis, liebe Krankenschwestern und Filmchen zum Ablenken

ich hoffe die Pechstrehne ist nicht ansteckendÄrzte sind in der Schweiz unbezahlbar ich drück euch die Daumen dass es schnellstens besser wird und ihr biken könnt

Grüße auch an Herrn Bogie, wo immer er sich auch aahlen tut

Grüetzi mitnandr
10a


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir nochmals gute Besserung!

Wie schauts aus? Samstag 10:00 Maikammer oder Gimmeldingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (18. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Auch von mir nochmals gute Besserung!
> 
> Wie schauts aus? Samstag 10:00 Maikammer oder Gimmeldingen?



Wo ist Gimmeldingen


----------



## Bumble (18. Juni 2009)

Und vor allem: Wo ist Maikammer ? 

Wünsch euch viel spaß 

Bin im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs.


----------



## old school (18. Juni 2009)

@zimbo
oh shit dass sieht gar nicht gut aus. Besser noch ein paar Tage warten.
Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung.

Das gleiche auch für alle sonstigen Verletzten.


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Auch von mir nochmals gute Besserung!
> 
> Wie schauts aus? Samstag 10:00 Maikammer oder Gimmeldingen?



*Samstag, 1000 Neustadt/W Gemüsehändler*
Es wird technisch incl.Rock`n Roll.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juni 2009)

Wer fliegt so spät noch durch den Fred
es ist der Armin, hat der kein Bett? 



Flugrost schrieb:


> *Samstag, 1000 Neustadt/W Gemüsehändler*
> Es wird technisch incl.Rock`n Roll.


Klingt fein! Mal kucken, ob ich am Samstag raus darf...


----------



## Optimizer (19. Juni 2009)

Hi Zimbo!
Gute Besserung auch aus der Randzone.... wobei ich seit gestern abend an Schulter und Gesicht so ähnlich aussehe (also blaue Flecken....).


----------



## Tobsn (19. Juni 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> .... wobei ich seit gestern abend an Schulter und Gesicht so ähnlich aussehe (also blaue Flecken....).


Wie? Letzte Woche Oberschenkel, jetzt der Rest blau ... 
... das fällt ja schon unter häusliche Gewalt.


----------



## Optimizer (19. Juni 2009)

ich weiß ja auch nicht, was momentan bei mir los ist....

Hier die Aufnahme vom Sturz...

und hier die Blessuren:









Ich meld mich hiermit auch für zwei Wochen ab... morgen gehts an die Nordsee in den Anti-MTB-Urlaub...


----------



## Tobsn (19. Juni 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ich weiß ja auch nicht, was momentan bei mir los ist...


Einen schönen Mann kann nichts entstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (19. Juni 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> *Samstag, 1000 Neustadt/W Gemüsehändler*
> Es wird technisch incl.Rock`n Roll.


Das ist sowas von gebucht!


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Juni 2009)

Moin!
Erstmal Danke für die Genesungswünsche und alles Gute an Optischmeißer! 

Update bei mir:
Die Knochen sind heil geblieben, aber dass es sich um einen Bänderriss handelt war mir nach einem Besuch bei Wikipedia auch schon klar.
Es scheint sich nur um einen weniger schweren Fall zu handeln, aber dummes Timing für den in drei Wochen geplanten Urlaub isses allemal. 

Lustig war, als der Artzt nach Ansicht der Röntgenaufnahme vorbei kam und fragte:
Hatten sie schonmal was an dem Sprunggelenk? Wirklich nicht?
Nach Rücksprache mit dem "Chef" hat er mir dann berichtet, dass ich einen zusätzlichen Knochen am Fuß habe, was wohl sehr selten ist.

Nicht von dieser Welt - Zimbo


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Moin!
> dass ich einen zusätzlichen Knochen am Fuß habe, was wohl sehr selten ist.
> 
> Nicht von dieser Welt - Zimbo



Und du bist dir sicher, dass da kein Verwandtschaftsverhältnis zu ET besteht?  
Auch von meiner Seite an alle Invaliden gute Besserung.


----------



## old school (19. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nach Rücksprache mit dem "Chef" hat er mir dann berichtet, dass ich einen zusätzlichen Knochen am Fuß habe, was wohl sehr selten ist.
> 
> Nicht von dieser Welt - Zimbo


 
Viergelenker im Fuß...cool!


----------



## Romarius (19. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Die Knochen sind heil geblieben, aber dass es sich um einen Bänderriss handelt war mir nach einem Besuch bei Wikipedia auch schon klar.
> Es scheint sich nur um einen weniger schweren Fall zu handeln, aber dummes Timing für den in drei Wochen geplanten Urlaub isses allemal.
> 
> Lustig war, als der Artzt nach Ansicht der Röntgenaufnahme vorbei kam und fragte:
> ...


dann mal gute besserung. 
hast ne schiene bekommen? die ich dir verlinkt habe, mit der müsste man noch ganz gut radln können. bergab musst eben langsam machen...bzw ihr könntet ja auch in den dolomiten bergauf fahren, und mti den liften wieder runter.  dir zuliebe macht der rest das sicher.



ps: scheiss cosmicsports. seit 6 wochen wart ich jetzt auf die gabel vom service, und noch nichtmal das paket ist ausgepackt. angekündigt am telefon war eine woche bearbeitungszeit.


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Juni 2009)

Die haben mir jetzt erstmal provisorisch so ne Art Gipsschiene verpasst.
Dass ich in Urlaub gehen will, weiß der Doc noch nicht - ich war der vorletzte Patient...
Mit Schiene in die Alpen zu fahren halte ich für keine besonders gute Idee, aber das werd ich
mit dem Man in white am Dienstag besprechen, vielleicht hilft der zusätzliche Knochen ja bei der Heilung. 

Doofe Sache mit deiner Gabel, da krieg ich nicht gerade Lust, mein Zeuch zum Service zu schicken, aber das hat zum Glück noch Zeit.
Toi toi toi!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (19. Juni 2009)

@zimbo: meine madame hatte auch grad n bänderriss. der doc hat ihr auch erst so ne übergangsschiene gemacht und dann so ein ganz seltsames teil. beim hersteller informiert, und es war wohl ziemlich das falsche. die schiene im link hat sie dann vom doc der mainzer fussballer verschrieben bekommen. laufen ging damit fast normal, auch radln und rudern. 
mitlerweile geht man ja auch hier von aktiver erholung aus. allerdings seh ich für große bergabfahr-aktionen schwarz. genesungszeit bei abriss etwa 6, bei anriss 2-3, bei überdehnung 1-2 wochen.


skifahren könntest du jetzt problemlos gehen  schnalstal und stilvserjoch haben noch ganz ordentlich schnee. auch die steilen rinnen am sellastock sind noch fahrbar. hihi


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Juni 2009)

Also ein Abriss würde ich bei mir ausschließen, da müsste ich wesentlich größere Schmerzen und Probleme haben.
Der Arzt sprach von 4-6 Wochen, das war aber bestimmt mit Sicherheitsfaktor, iss ja noch jung der Gute. 
Wenn die CaligaLoc auf Kasse gebucht werden kann, dann ist das ja schonmal was - das werde ich versuchen...


----------



## iTom (19. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also ein Abriss würde ich bei mir ausschließen, da müsste ich wesentlich größere Schmerzen und Probleme haben.
> Der Arzt sprach von 4-6 Wochen, das war aber bestimmt mit Sicherheitsfaktor, iss ja noch jung der Gute.
> Wenn die CaligaLoc auf Kasse gebucht werden kann, dann ist das ja schonmal was - das werde ich versuchen...



Gute Besserung auch von hier. 

Vorm Urlaub gehste in den Puff und die Schmerzen sind wie weggeblasen...


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Juni 2009)

Guter Tipp - Danke Tom!


----------



## kneesliding (19. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir ein Great bog get well soon....


----------



## Quente (19. Juni 2009)

Gute Besserung Zimbo,
lass Dir mal eine Flasche Wein aufmachen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGgS1KLNzC8"]YouTube - Weiblicher FlaschenÃ¶ffner Wine Opener[/ame]


----------



## Romarius (19. Juni 2009)

@zimbo: da dir toms tipp so gut gefällt, hier noch die steigerung:
http://www.pussy-club.eu/clubs/heidelberg/
puff-flatrate! essen, trinken, massage und poppen den ganzen tag, soviel man wil bzw kann. 

hier kannst dir vorab schon die mädels anschauen. besonders interessant ist vielleicht auch der hinweis welche dame welche service anbietet.





laura hier mag laut angabe auch gerne die backside!

jetzt ist mir schlecht... 

caligaloc sollte drin sein, kostet um 130.- laut google. die andere (falsche), die madame hatte, hat ca 200.- leihgebühr gekostet! ansonsten ebay nach gebrauchten schauen

wenns net ganz aberissen ist, und gar kein knöcherner ausriss, könnte das noch passen mit 3 wochen. man könnte zum bergabfahren auch so ne stabilisierende "aktivbandage" anziehen.


meine gabel kommt angeblich am dienstag...


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Juni 2009)

Heidelberg ist mir ein bisschen zu weit, aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Wochenende 



Romarius schrieb:


> meine gabel kommt angeblich am dienstag...



Haben sie auch gesagt an welchem???


----------



## THBiker (19. Juni 2009)

Hey Zimbo

will dich ja net entmutigen, aber ein voller Abriss tut weniger weh als ein Ahnriss oder Dehnung 
Ich würd mir das auch gut überlegen mit dem biken....zumindest würde ich den Arzt fragen...auch wenn´s wirklich hart wird für dich...ich kann´s nachvollziehen. Lieber jetzt mal ne kurze Pause gemacht, dafür den Fuss später wieder normal gebrauchen können!

allen Invaliden eine Gute Besserung


----------



## donnersberger (19. Juni 2009)

von mir auch alles Gute und rasche vollständige Heilung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (19. Juni 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> ps: scheiss cosmicsports. seit 6 wochen wart ich jetzt auf die gabel vom service, und noch nichtmal das paket ist ausgepackt. angekündigt am telefon war eine woche bearbeitungszeit.



Hab da vor einiger Zeit nach ner weicheren Feder für meine Z1 nachgefragt und *nach über 2 Wochen* ne Antwort-Mail erhalten. 

Leider mit Angabe der falschen Feder, wie sich im Nachhinein rausgestellt hat. 

Da mach ich meinen Service doch lieber selbst.


----------



## THBiker (19. Juni 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab da vor einiger Zeit nach ner weicheren Feder für meine Z1 nachgefragt und *nach über 2 Wochen* ne Antwort-Mail erhalten.
> 
> Leider mit Angabe der falschen Feder, wie sich im Nachhinein rausgestellt hat.
> 
> Da mach ich meinen Service doch lieber selbst.



guck mal da...click


----------



## Bumble (19. Juni 2009)

Genau die hab ich jetzt drin, auf Bike Components ist verlass. 

Cosmic hat mir ne ganz andere Feder genannt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Juni 2009)

@Zimbo

Wenn Du radeln gehen willst, dann solltest Du auf jeden Fall das Gelenk tapen. Je mehr Tape Du verwendest, desto stabiler wird die Geschichte. Das kannst Du soweit treiben, bis Du das Gelenk komplett steif bekommst.


----------



## THBiker (19. Juni 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Zimbo
> . Das kannst Du soweit treiben, bis Du das Gelenk komplett steif bekommst.



das Gelenk Zimbo, das *GELENK *!!!!!! nicht das was schief geht


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Juni 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> das Gelenk Zimbo, das *GELENK *!!!!!! nicht das was schief geht



... das klappt überall, denke ich. Man(n) muß halt ordentlich viel drum wickeln.


----------



## THBiker (19. Juni 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... das klappt überall, denke ich. Man(n) muß halt ordentlich viel drum wickeln.



ob´s dann aber mit´m radeln geht????


----------



## Levty (19. Juni 2009)

...oder statt Tape einfach ein Aircast anziehen. Tuts genauso.
Habe eins für Li und eins für Re. Wer mag, ne PN  (Nur leihweise!)


----------



## Carnologe (19. Juni 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich meld mich hiermit auch für zwei Wochen ab... morgen gehts an die Nordsee in den Anti-MTB-Urlaub...



Der Nordseeurlaub (Insel Juist) mit meiner Ex, war der langweiligste Urlaub ever. Viiiiiel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (20. Juni 2009)

Tag,

ist was für morgen geplant (Sonntag) ???

Pete


----------



## Bumble (20. Juni 2009)

Klar,


----------



## biker-didi (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo Pete,
für morgen habe ich keine Starterlaubnis


----------



## OZM (21. Juni 2009)

Impressionen vom Höhenmeterrennen an der Kalmit:





also das da keine Mißverständnisse entstehen:  das ist *nicht* mein Rad!!!


----------



## Ottrott (21. Juni 2009)

klasse!
sehr ergonomisch und biomechanisch überaus sinnvoll...


----------



## iTom (21. Juni 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> Impressionen vom Höhenmeterrennen an der Kalmit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heißt ja nicht, dass du nicht damit gefahren sein könntest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Juni 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> Impressionen vom Höhenmeterrennen an der Kalmit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist aber eine interessante Sattelstützengeometrie.


----------



## Quente (21. Juni 2009)

ob`s was hilft.


----------



## eL (21. Juni 2009)

der versucht da ne triathlon sattelstütze nachzuahmen.
ob das die arbeit wert war wage ich zu bezweifeln aber wie sag ich schon immer

den mutijen jehört die welt !!!


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Juni 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> Impressionen vom Höhenmeterrennen an der Kalmit:


*LOL* immer wieder geil, was für bike- technisch- optische leckerbissen ihr von den touren mitbringt 




OZM schrieb:


> also das da keine Mißverständnisse entstehen:  das ist *nicht* mein Rad!!!


ich glaube, jeder der dich kennt, hätte das auch niemals vermutet.


----------



## Flugrost (21. Juni 2009)

Oliver, die Flasche - sie passt einfach nicht dran ...


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Hey Zimbo
> 
> will dich ja net entmutigen, aber ein voller Abriss tut weniger weh als ein Ahnriss oder Dehnung
> Ich würd mir das auch gut überlegen mit dem biken....zumindest würde ich den Arzt fragen...auch wenn´s wirklich hart wird für dich...ich kann´s nachvollziehen. Lieber jetzt mal ne kurze Pause gemacht, dafür den Fuss später wieder normal gebrauchen können!
> ...



...natürlich dachte ich nicht dran, am vergangenen Wochenende biken zu gehen - so schlau bin ich grad noch.
Und wenn ich frühzeitig wieder auf's Bike steige, dann nur mit ner amtlichen Schiene, und vorerst nur auf Forstwegen (zumindest bergab).
Allerdings steht in knapp drei Wochen der Alpenurlaub an, das bereitet mir schon Magenschmerzen...


----------



## THBiker (22. Juni 2009)

es ging auch nicht um das letzte WE sondern um die nächsten 6 Wochen (=kurze Pause) 

aber das wirst dann schon selbst wissen


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2009)

Zwei Wochen sind eine kurze Pause, sechs Wochen sind eine Katastrophe!
Vor allem weil dann eben der Urlaub ins Wasser fällt...

Morgen red ich mal mit dem Arzt, aber es sieht wohl nach einem Alternativprogramm im August aus.


----------



## THBiker (22. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen sind eine kurze Pause, sechs Wochen sind eine Katastrophe!
> Vor allem weil dann eben der Urlaub ins Wasser fällt...
> 
> Morgen red ich mal mit dem Arzt, aber es sieht wohl nach einem Alternativprogramm im August aus.



jo geb dir ja recht, aber im Vergleich 6 Wochen pausieren und danach wieder vernünftig den Fuss gebrauchen zu können oder eben dann vielleicht ewig Probleme zu haben, sind 6 Wochen kurz!

Aber der Arzt weiß da sicherlich besser Rat als wir, ich kann dir nur weiter geben, was mir damals immer gesagt wurde (und ich hatte mich nicht daran gehalten ...dafür bezahl ichheute dafür)


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2009)

Was hast du denn jetzt für Probleme? Hattest du einen kompletten Bandabriss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (22. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Was hast du denn jetzt für Probleme? Hattest du einen kompletten Bandabriss?



ich hatte sowohl, als auch ...jeweils links und rechts 

meine Knöchel sindeinfach instabil (rechts schlimmer als links), beim laufen merke ich´s dass ich relativ oft umknicke, beim radeln steh ich irgendwie auch abgeknickt da (kann das schwer erklären, man spürt es nur).
Beim boarden und inlinern  habe ich Probleme. Ich muss halt versuchen, das ganze über die Muskulatur zu stabilisieren.

Ich hatte auch lange Schmerzen bei Belastungen (vor allem beim boarden), z.b. beim springen wenn ich eher mit den Fußballen aufgekommen bin...das inzwischen weg, seitdem ich das letzte Mal das Band ab hatte 

Aber wie gesagt, frag dein Doc, der weiß da mehr drüber. Es muss ja nicht bei jedem gleich sein.

ich halte es halt einfach inzwischen für mcih so, wenn ich mich krank fühle oder verletzt bin, kuriere ich richtig aus, alles andere schadet mir nur!


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juni 2009)

@THBiker: Das Problem mit einem instabilen Knöchel kenne ich. Das ist bei mir am Rechten auch der Fall. Deswegen hatte ich auch hin und wieder Knieprobleme. Der Kniespezialist bei dem ich hier in KL war hat das garnicht feststellen können, das konnte erst die Phsyiotherapeutin. Ich bin inzwischen der Meinung das die deutlich mehr Know-How bezüglich des Bewegungsapperates als die Ärzte haben. Daher ists vielleicht auch nicht schlecht wenn Zimbo auch mal beim Physitherapeut vorspricht. 
Siet dem ich nun weiß woher mein Knieproblem herrührt kann ich auch etwas dagegen tuen!  

Sollte das mit dem Urlaub garnicht klappen leiern wir im August mal nen Wochenende Winterberg an. Da wirste auch auf jeden Fall eine Menge Spass mit deinem neuen Hobel haben, Zimbo!


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2009)

Also "nen" Wochenende in Winterberg ersetzt keinen Alpenurlaub.
Wenn ich nicht mit in die Alpen kann, und mein Herz bis dahin zu bluten aufgehört hat,
dann geh ich im August "nen" Woche an den Gardasee...

Und zum Thema "nen" Wochenende im Bikepark würde ich Lac Blanc bevorzugen, weil näher und trailiger.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juni 2009)

War nur ein Angebot mehr nicht...


----------



## Ottrott (22. Juni 2009)

wenn ich mich mal zum thema bandruptur, -dehnung und -anriß:
da mtb_nico ja zum pt rät, melde ich mich einfach mal ungefragt zu wort. man kann mit einem bänderriss normalerweise problemlos rad fahren. natürlich gibt es ein paar einschränkungen. keine klickies, am besten wanderschuhe und mit orthese (caligaloc ist optimal) fahren. nix schweres bergab, sattel etwas runter und auf dem mittelfuß fahren. das schränkt nämlich die beweglichkeit im oberen sprunggelenk ein stabilisiert zusätzlich.
ganz wichtig: auch wenn der doc was anderes sagt: es ist wichtig die orthese auch nachts zu tragen. anderenfalls kann es zu einer subluxation einiger fußwurzelknochen kommen (einfach ausgedrückt). natürlich kann man zusätzlich auch tapen...

@mtb_nico: reines interesse: was hast du am knie und bei welcher pt warst du (bitte per pm)


----------



## THBiker (22. Juni 2009)

> nix schweres bergab



ich glaub aber nicht, dass zimbo das unter radfahren versteht


----------



## Ottrott (22. Juni 2009)

meines erachtens gibt es im pw nichts wirklich schweres... also alles was nicht schmerzt, geht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Juni 2009)

Ottrott schrieb:


> meines erachtens gibt es im pw nichts wirklich schweres... also alles was nicht schmerzt, geht.



So wie [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhwRDKG6jb8"]YouTube - Dave Wolfsburg[/ame] hier?


----------



## Romarius (22. Juni 2009)

@thbiker: mitlerweile schwenkt die lehrmeinung langsam richtung "aktiver erholung" wenn man das so nennen kann. also das betroffene körperteil/funktion wenn, dann nur gering belasten, alle weiteren funktionen aber möglichst durchgehend/verstärkt ausführen. ganz bekannt dürfte das kreuzband sein. egal ob op oder nicht, sofort mit reha beginnen und gezieltes krafttraining.

ambitioniertes bergabradeln oder fußball sind bei so sprunggelenkdingern natürlich jetzt eher weniger der heilung förderlich 

ichs sehs da ähnlich wie mein vorredner: alles was nicht schmerzt und keine "komisches" gefühl vermittelt geht.


@nico: du mit deinem winterberg.  investier die 350km oneway doch lieber mal richtung "echte" berge. übernächstes we lacblanc oder 3tage pds?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ottrott (22. Juni 2009)

ich hätte auch schreiben können: nichts wirklich schweres außer die wolfsburg. ansonsten kenne ich in meinem radius nichts, das wirklich so schwer ist, das ich es mich nicht traue zu probieren.
so, genug davon.

edit:
@romarius: aktive erholung würde ich das nicht nennen. du hast den richtigen ausdruck eigentlich in deiner antwort: reha! wobei das krafttraining zweitrangig ist. koordination heißt hier das mittel der wahl. getreu dem werbespruch: power is nothing without control. 
ich habe genug patienten behandelt, die mit schiene rad fahren konnten. allerdings nur, was schmerzfrei geht.


----------



## THBiker (22. Juni 2009)

Jaja ich gebe euch ja recht, aber es geht darum dass Zimbo richtig biken will...d.h. bissl gas geben und dann auch in Bikeurlaub (und nicht mit dem Rennrad....glaub ich zumindest )

Ich hatte meinen Doc auch gefragt ob ich "radfahren" kann....von richtig biken hatte ich nichts erzählt!

@ottrott
dann fahr mal Strecken wie Boneshaker, vom Stabenberg, Treppenweg Hohe Loog, Klausental o.ä.  etcpp....mit der entsprechenden Geschwindigkeit, da rumpelt es ganz gut  es sind zwar keine S4 singletrails, aber sie belasten die Knochen ganz gut. Langsame technische Abfahrten sehe ich weniger ein Problem.


----------



## Ottrott (22. Juni 2009)

thbiker: mit der richtigen geschwindigkeit ist alles schwer. darum geht es aber momentan nicht. eigentlich wollte ich nur ausdrücken, das er mal probieren soll was er schmerzfrei fahren kann. 

und außerdem ist es schöner, wenn man wenigstens etwas fahren kann


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Juni 2009)

@Ottrott:
Klingt, als wärst du vom Fach...
Ich werd wie gesagt morgen mal den Herrn Doktor befragen, und sobald ich mit Orthese fahren kann,
dann fange ich vorsichtig wieder an wegen der Kondition, die ich nicht verlieren will.
Aber sowohl die Wege, die einen durchschütteln, als auch die technisch schwierigeren Sachen, die es am Haardtrand durchaus gibt, werde ich zunächst meiden.
Falls ich dann in knapp drei Wochen das Gefühl haben sollte, ich könne Hannibal über die Alpen jagen, dann werd ich's versuchen.
Wenn ich mich allerdings vorher festlegen muss, werd ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und dann später den Gardesee rocken, oder so.

Danke @all für Mitleid und Beistand!


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juni 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> @nico: du mit deinem winterberg.  investier die 350km oneway doch lieber mal richtung "echte" berge. übernächstes we lacblanc oder 3tage pds?


Hehe... sind aber nur 230-250km einfach... 
Aber gerne würde ich in die "echten" Berge... Habe da aber absolut null Plan von...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Aber gerne würde ich in die "echten" Berge... Habe da aber absolut null Plan von...



Hier kannst Du Dir einen aussuchen. Ist sicher für jeden Geschmack was dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (22. Juni 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> @nico: du mit deinem winterberg.  investier die 350km oneway doch lieber mal richtung "echte" berge. übernächstes we lacblanc oder 3tage pds?



Lac Blanc ???

Will mit


----------



## Romarius (22. Juni 2009)

^^ja lac blanc, pds oder was anderes in den nordalpen(gibt ja reichlich auswahl), je nach wetter und zeit. wenn nur we und gutes wetter, dann lacblanc.


----------



## kneesliding (22. Juni 2009)

Hi,

bzw. ich kenn den ein oder andere der auch mit will....


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen sind eine kurze Pause, sechs Wochen sind eine Katastrophe!
> Vor allem weil dann eben der Urlaub ins Wasser fällt...
> 
> Morgen red ich mal mit dem Arzt, aber es sieht wohl nach einem Alternativprogramm im August aus.



Bin geraden icht uptodate... Bin ja gerade nach neustadt umgezogen...
Was hast du denn geschafft?


----------



## THBiker (22. Juni 2009)

Leute, ich glaub hier sollte AWP nicht fehlen.....den Thread sollte man doch übernehmen können, oder!?!??!

Ich sag mal Zelle und Lev vor....Zimbo hat auch Zeit (kann ja net radfahren )


----------



## kneesliding (22. Juni 2009)

@Zimbo,

tcha, was soll ich sagen, wenn du mit willst demnächst, kannst du wenigstens mein Tempo fahren 

Dann muss ich nicht alleine fahren 

Pete

.


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Juni 2009)

el schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd wie gesagt morgen mal den Herrn Doktor befragen, :



der erzählt dir eh nur das was du nicht hören möchtest, steig einfach aufs bike, nimm gas raus und probier was schmerzfrei geht.


----------



## eL (23. Juni 2009)

urkundenfälschung?

ich will doch morgen garnich beim docktor


----------



## Flugrost (23. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> urkundenfälschung?
> 
> ich will doch morgen garnich beim docktor



Vorhersehung?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> urkundenfälschung?
> 
> ich will doch morgen garnich beim docktor



Woher weißt Du das schon heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (23. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> @Zimbo,
> 
> tcha, was soll ich sagen, wenn du mit willst demnächst, kannst du wenigstens mein Tempo fahren
> 
> ...



Wenn du willst können wir das ca. übernächstes Wochenende so machen:
Ich fahr mit den anderen bergauf, du hinterher.
Dann fahren die anderen auf Trials bergab, und wir beide auf Forstwegen und Asphalt runter...

So wird wahrscheinlich mein erster Bikeversuch demnächst aussehen, keine Chance dem Konditionsverlust!

PS:
Was ist mit der PN - noch Interesse???


----------



## michi220573 (23. Juni 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> ...
> meine Knöchel sindeinfach instabil (rechts schlimmer als links), beim laufen merke ich´s dass ich relativ oft umknicke, beim radeln steh ich irgendwie auch abgeknickt da (kann das schwer erklären, man spürt es nur).
> Beim boarden und inlinern  habe ich Probleme. Ich muss halt versuchen, das ganze über die Muskulatur zu stabilisieren.
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit,

ein Kumpel von mir trägt beim Fußball Stützmanschetten an beiden Fußgelenken. Die werden glaube ich mittels Klettverschlüssen um die Beine herum befestigt und wie eine Art Stützsocken im Schuh getragen. Damit kann er richtig rennen und eben auch Fußball oder Handball spielen, aber ein seitliches Verkanten oder Abknicken soll damit verhindert werden. Soll ich mal nähere Informationen einholen?


----------



## THBiker (23. Juni 2009)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ein Kumpel von mir trägt beim Fußball Stützmanschetten an beiden Fußgelenken. Die werden glaube ich mittels Klettverschlüssen um die Beine herum befestigt und wie eine Art Stützsocken im Schuh getragen. Damit kann er richtig rennen und eben auch Fußball oder Handball spielen, aber ein seitliches Verkanten oder Abknicken soll damit verhindert werden. Soll ich mal nähere Informationen einholen?



kann man mal anschauen...ja wäre nett 
ich hatte mal so´ne Stützsocke.....mit der kam ich gar nicht zurecht


----------



## zoomi (23. Juni 2009)

@Zimbo

Lass dich doch bergab shutteln 

Spaß beiseite - Gute Besserung !!

Pfiat euch

Zoomi


----------



## iTom (23. Juni 2009)

@Zimbo
Falls das mit den Sockenanziehen nicht so klappt, hier gibt es Abhilfe:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> @Zimbo
> Falls das mit den Sockenanziehen nicht so klappt, hier gibt es Abhilfe:



Tom kennt sich aus. Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## iTom (23. Juni 2009)

Ich brauche so etwas ähnliches, nur um die klebrigen Socken auszuziehen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juni 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> ...oder statt Tape einfach ein Aircast anziehen. Tuts genauso.
> Habe eins für Li und eins für Re. Wer mag, ne PN  (Nur leihweise!)


So eine hatte ich auch mal, Stützwirkung knapp über null -> daucht nix!




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Vor allem weil dann eben der Urlaub ins Wasser fällt...
> 
> Morgen red ich mal mit dem Arzt, aber es sieht wohl nach einem Alternativprogramm im August aus.


Mir gehts ähnlich und ich hab (diesmal) nicht mal körperliche Gebrechen... die ganze Mannschaft fährt im August nach PdS und ich kann nicht mit, weil ich da noch Klausuren schreib  Wenn du Ende August wieder fit bist, können wir da ja zusammen ne Woche hin fahren


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Juni 2009)

Gestern beim Arzt:

Diesmal war ich beim Chef, der Mann hat viel Erfahrung und Füße kann er wohl besonders gut.
Zuerst möchte ich den Irrtum beseitigen, dass es außerirdisches Leben im Pfälzerwald, bzw. in der Vorderpfalz gibt.
Der "zusätzliche Knochen", der den jungen Arzt letzte Woche so aus dem Konzept gebracht hat ist nix allzu ungewöhnliches.
Angeblich hat jeder dritte, oder vierte diesen Knochen hinten an der Außenseite der Ferse.

Dann hat er mir nochmal den Fuß und das Gelenk abgetastet, und dabei festgestellt, dass ja nur das innere Sprunggelenk betroffen sei,
was an sich schon halb so schlimm ist, und in meinem Fall kann der Bänderriss auch nicht besonders schlimm sein.
Es wurde zwar nicht per MRT oder so untersucht, aber er sieht meinem Urlaub in gut zwei Wochen eigentlich nichts im Wege stehen.
"Warten sie noch zwei oder drei Tage, dann können sie langsam wieder mit dem Biken anfangen"  

Natürlich hab ich ihm erzählt, was ich unter Biken verstehe - er ist leidenschaftlicher Wanderer und hat mich anfangs gleich gefragt,
ob ich derjenige bin, der immer die Wanderer ärgert... Das Gespräch mit ihm war echt lustig. 

Außerdem war er gegen eine erneute Immobilisierung (Schiene) des Sprunggelenks, das wäre nur bei Außenbandriss längerfristig erforderlich,
und würde den Heilungsprozess nur in die Länge ziehen.
Das Innenband wird durch die Gelenkknochen schon fixiert, während das Außenband eben selbst die Fixierung des Gelenks übernimmt.

Also Glück im Unglück! Kommendes Wochenende ist auf jeden Fall nochmal Schonzeit, danach werd ich mit Bandage wieder biken gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (24. Juni 2009)

@Zimbo:


----------



## Bumble (24. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also Glück im Unglück! Kommendes Wochenende ist auf jeden Fall nochmal Schonzeit, danach werd ich mit Bandage wieder biken gehen.



Du fährst ja eh hohe Wanderschuhe wenn ich mich recht entsinne 

Das sollte ja auch bissl stützen.


----------



## THBiker (24. Juni 2009)

Bei welchem Arzt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Juni 2009)

*Schiestel* + Reich in LU-Oppau; wurde mir empfohlen...


----------



## Romarius (24. Juni 2009)

du solltest nur weiter vorsichtig sein. nochmal umknicken/stark belasten und es zieht sich unnötig in die länge und machts evtl. schlimmer.
wanderschuhe sollten den gleichen effekt wie diese unterstützenden bandagen haben. ruhig auch mal joggen oder laufen gehen, oder asphalt fressen. 
also nicht so wie myself und ohne pause weiter fußballspielen 

ps: am sonntag wäre ich mal wieder dabei um ein paar wanderer zu ärgern


----------



## Ottrott (24. Juni 2009)

Welcher Bandanteil des "inneren Sprunggelenkes" ist es denn? Weißt du das wenigstens? Das wäre nämlich sinnvoll zu wissen. Das Außenbandrupturen häufiger und problematischer sind stimmt. Allerdings spricht auch bei einer Außenbandschädigung nichts gegen das Fahren mit wenig Belastung und Fixation. Wie schon gesagt: es gibt viele Patienten die mit Schiene und Bandruptur nach ner Woche auf dem Rad sitzen.
Das mit dem Anteil des betroffenen Bandes ist eventuell wichtig, wenn du mal später andere Probleme im Bewegungsapparat bekommst. 
Ich würde dir trotzdem empfehlen, den Fuß wenigstens die erste Woche nachts ruhig zu stellen. Das Problem ist die Ruheposition des Fußes. 
Ansonsten gute Besserung weiterhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (24. Juni 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Infos! 
Wie viele Prozent welchen Bandes jetzt genau gerissen ist weiß ich nicht, das wurde auch nicht genauer untersucht...
Natürlich werde ich weiterhin vorsichtig sein und nur mit Bandage (bzw. Ankle Guard) fahren.

Dolomiten - ich komme! 
(...wahrscheinlich)


----------



## Darkviper (24. Juni 2009)

Ist allgemein schon was für's WE geplant? Insbesondere Sonntag.

Christian


----------



## pfalz (24. Juni 2009)

@Zimbo:
Hier der Rat, den mir mein Chirurg nach nem Aussenbandriss (rechts) gegeben hat: 'Wenn der Gips ab ist, Aircast dran und belasten, bis es schmerzt...hat schon seinen Grund, dass es schmerzt' 

Der Fuß is wie vorher... (im Gegensatz zur linken Seite, mit Krankengymnastik und schonen geheilt...)


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Juni 2009)

Darkviper schrieb:


> Ist allgemein schon was für's WE geplant? Insbesondere Sonntag.
> 
> Christian


ALte Wohnung Streichen und neue Wohnung fertig einrichten. Willst helfen?


----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ALte Wohnung Streichen und neue Wohnung fertig einrichten. Willst helfen?


----------



## Tobsn (25. Juni 2009)

Darkviper schrieb:


> Ist allgemein schon was für's WE geplant? Insbesondere Sonntag.


Hast Du Dich verlaufen? 

Sicher, dass Du mirt den AWP'lern fahren willst?
Wir fahren Sonntag auch, Du weist ja wie und wo.


----------



## kneesliding (25. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich verlaufen?
> 
> Sicher, dass Du mirt den AWP'lern fahren willst?
> Wir fahren Sonntag auch, Du weist ja wie und wo.



Tcha Tobsn,

vielleicht will er mal mit den Harten jungs fahren


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich verlaufen?
> 
> Sicher, dass Du mirt den AWP'lern fahren willst?
> Wir fahren Sonntag auch, Du weist ja wie und wo.



Hast Du dich verlaufen? Was postest Du hier?


----------



## Tobsn (25. Juni 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hast Du dich verlaufen? Was postest Du hier?


Ne, das ist mein Hang zum Sadismus vor dem zweiten Kaffee.

P.S.: Glaubt mir weden Ihr noch Er hätte Spaß. Oder vielleicht doch? Wär ein Versuch wert.


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Juni 2009)

Darkviper ist doch schon mal mit uns gefahren... und ich glaube sooo schlecht fande er es garnicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (25. Juni 2009)

Dann ist es ja ok. 
Wusste nicht, dass Ihm bekannt ist was Ihn erwartet.


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juni 2009)

Wer sich mit dem Beik in den Wald begibt den erwartet ... na, was? ...



eine Tour.


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juni 2009)

...und Steine, die mitten auf dem Weg liegen.
...und tonnenweise live-Spam, bis zum Erbrechen.
...und natürlich Saumagen, Kuchen und Bier! 

(Mann, geht's mir gut!  Gestern hatte ich tierische Schmerzen,
dafür kann ich heute mit leichten Schmerzen fast normal gehen)


----------



## kneesliding (25. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und natürlich Saumagen, Kuchen und Bier!



Hast du uns eben eingeladen?
Danke  freue ich mich auf das Saumagen....


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juni 2009)

Ich freu mich mehr auf den Bier - dass wäre auch eher drin, als Einladung...
Aber eigentlich sollte das nur eine typische AWP-Tourenbeschreibung sein.


----------



## Bumble (25. Juni 2009)

Richtig gut schmeckt der Bier aber nur in Kombination mit das Saumagen, da hat Slidy schon recht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und natürlich Saumagen, Kuchen und Bier!


Aber bitte nicht in der Reihenfolge! :kotz:


@ Bumble: hab Mitleid mit ihm, er ist doch mit nur einem bestimmten Artikel aufgewachsen ;-)


----------



## Bumble (25. Juni 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Bumble: hab Mitleid mit ihm, er ist doch mit nur einem bestimmten Artikel aufgewachsen ;-)




Ist doch auch liebevoll gemeint, Slidy versteht das schon.


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juni 2009)

Franz isst normal immer erst ein Stück Kuchen als Vorspeiße, weil's schneller geht, dazu ein Weizenbier.
Dann was schön deftiges, dazu ein Weizenbier.
Und zum Nachtisch noch ein Stück Kuchen, dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juni 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ist doch auch liebevoll gemeint, Slidy versteht das schon.


Schon klar  Ich hab dieses Semester ne Vorlesung, wo es z. T. um die Zeiten geht, als es das auch noch im Englischen gab, da ist man in gewisser Weise für sowas sensibilisiert 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Franz isst normal immer erst ein Stück Kuchen als Vorspeiße, weil's schneller geht, dazu ein Weizenbier.
> Dann was schön deftiges, dazu ein Weizenbier.
> Und zum Nachtisch noch ein Stück Kuchen, dazu...


Hmm... das klingt schon fast nach Suchtverhalten?! Mit Schorle könnt ichs ja noch verstehen, in de Palz...


----------



## eL (25. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ne, das ist mein Hang zum Sadismus vor dem zweiten Kaffee.
> 
> P.S.: Glaubt mir weden Ihr noch Er hätte Spaß. Oder vielleicht doch? Wär ein Versuch wert.



lass dir halt ne ordentliche Ablösesumme zahlen und bei der nächsten Feigheit vorm feind mal nen ordentliches ex sample statuiert


----------



## Houschter (25. Juni 2009)

Harte Worte!


----------



## der-tick.de (25. Juni 2009)

Levty schrieb:


>


Danke! Genau sowas hab ich mal wieder gebraucht!


----------



## michi220573 (26. Juni 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> kann man mal anschauen...ja wäre nett
> ich hatte mal so´ne Stützsocke.....mit der kam ich gar nicht zurecht



So, die Bandage nennt sich Rocket Sock. Wenn das keine Ansage ist  Mittlerweile sollen die Bandagen, die geschnürt werden, aber am besten sein. Die Rocket Sock wird mit Klettverschlüssen fixiert. Gekauft im Sanitätshaus. Ich selber hab keine Ahnung, gebe das aber gern so weiter, falls Bedarf besteht. Wie gesagt, mein Kumpel spielt damit Handball und Fußball und flitzt damit, als hätte er eine Raketensocke an. Gute Besserung


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2009)

michi220573 schrieb:


> So, die Bandage nennt sich Rocket Sock. Wenn das keine Ansage ist  Mittlerweile sollen die Bandagen, die geschnürt werden, aber am besten sein. Die Rocket Sock wird mit Klettverschlüssen fixiert. Gekauft im Sanitätshaus. Ich selber hab keine Ahnung, gebe das aber gern so weiter, falls Bedarf besteht. Wie gesagt, mein Kumpel spielt damit Handball und Fußball und flitzt damit, als hätte er eine Raketensocke an. Gute Besserung



wenn ich noch schneller werde mit den Raketensocken nimmt mich niemand mehr mit 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Danke! Genau sowas hab ich mal wieder gebraucht!


Ich verteile auch Schellen gratis!


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Juni 2009)

Hast du auch Backpfeifen im Angebot?

Update:
Der Fuß muss doch nicht amputiert werden, er geht täglich besser! 
Vielleicht werde ich mich am Sonntag mal im Wald blicken lassen, wenn mein "Ankle Guard" bis dahin eingetroffen ist...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hast du auch Backpfeifen im Angebot?


Ich könnte Otternasen anbieten.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Juni 2009)

Und was ist mit Wolfszitzenchips, du Spalter?


----------



## JeTho (26. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich verlaufen?
> 
> Sicher, dass Du mirt den AWP'lern fahren willst?
> Wir fahren Sonntag auch, Du weist ja wie und wo.



AWP ist geil!!!!


----------



## Tobsn (26. Juni 2009)

JeTho schrieb:


> AWP ist geil!!!!


Ist ne Frage des Anspruchs.


----------



## Bogie (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Samsdach um 1000 in Gimmeldingen.
Allerdings nur unter dem Vorbehalt, daß es nicht schifft.
Werde mich morgen früh rechtzeitig nochmal mit Franz abstimmen und Bescheid geben, falls wir doch nicht fahren sollten.

Gruß an alle Steineindenweglegerverhauer, die sich hierher verlaufen haben und die, die sich ganz bewußt und ohne Rücksicht auf ihren Verstand hier aufhalten....


----------



## kneesliding (26. Juni 2009)

Genau,

you dont have to be mad to read this stuff, but it helps


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Juni 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Samsdach um 1000 in Gimmeldingen.
> Allerdings nur unter dem Vorbehalt, daß es nicht schifft...



Weinbiet Wettergott - klick mich!

...sieht zumindest nicht gut aus - viel Glück und evtl. bis Sonntag!


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Juni 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich verteile auch Schellen gratis!


Ja, ich will, ich will, ich will! 
Bringst sie vorbei, oder darf ich die abhohlen? 
Ich wohn ja nu in Neustadt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (26. Juni 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Genau,
> 
> you dont have to be mad to read this stuff, but it helps


Be raving mad... 
www.raving-mad.de


----------



## eL (26. Juni 2009)

sach ma tick du wechselst deine wohnstätten ja öfter als andere ihre reifen!!!
wie kommt dit denn? erträgst du deine nachbarn nicht oder die dich nich?

ejal umziehen iss einfach lästich.... alle paar jahr bin ich ja auch drann :-(


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> sach ma tick du wechselst deine wohnstätten ja öfter als andere ihre reifen!!!
> wie kommt dit denn? erträgst du deine nachbarn nicht oder die dich nich?
> 
> ejal umziehen iss einfach lästich.... alle paar jahr bin ich ja auch drann :-(


Nicht nur die Wohnstätten, sondenr auch die Jobs. Wobei am letzten Wechsel Daves Arbeitgeber (dieser DSL Anbieter) schuld war. der hat fleißig Leute eingestellt und dann wegen ein paar geplanten Aufläufen wieder viele vor die Tür gesetzt. 
Aber der jetzige Job macht mir eh mehr Spaß! Außerdem wohn ich jetzt in Neustadt, was will man mehr vom Leben???


----------



## Bogie (27. Juni 2009)

Heute doch nicht!!
Es wird geweicheit.....
Meine Wampe wird immer fetter


----------



## Romarius (27. Juni 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Heute doch nicht!!
> Es wird geweicheit.....
> Meine Wampe wird immer fetter



iss erstmal was, dann gehts dir wieder besser 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJq6tku5vNI"]YouTube - Marco Fischer, FDP Stadtratkandidat Luzern[/ame]


----------



## Bogie (27. Juni 2009)

OK, ich mach mir dann erstmal ein Bier auf....
Oder doch den Spanier von gestern leertrinken


----------



## iTom (27. Juni 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> OK, ich mach mir dann erstmal ein Bier auf....
> Oder doch den Spanier von gestern leertrinken



Um halb 11 schon Bier und Wein in den Kopf ballern?


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Juni 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Um halb 11 schon Bier und Wein in den Kopf ballern?



Ich fang jetzt erst an und das mit Eiswein.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. Juni 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich fang jetzt erst an und das mit Eiswein.



Snob, aber diese Zuckerbrühe ist doch nur was für Mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Meine Wampe wird immer fetter


Großere Hangabtriebskraft -> mehr schnell 


Der Regen hat mich heut auch weicheiern lassen... aber jetzt siehts gut aus, da dreh ich noch ne "Feierabend"-Runde


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Juni 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Snob, aber diese Zuckerbrühe ist doch nur was für Mädels


Ich bin doch ein MudBunny!


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Juni 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Großere Hangabtriebskraft  -> mehr schnell


Weit verbreiteter Irrtum...


----------



## Bumble (28. Juni 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Regen hat mich heut auch weicheiern lassen...



Welcher Regen 

Waren von 11:00 bis 16:00 unterwegs und sind trocken geblieben


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Weit verbreiteter Irrtum...


Theoretische Modelle im Vacuum zählen nicht!  Aber über sowas sollte ich mit dir besser nicht zu diskutieren anfangen. Bin zwar kein Physik-Idiot, aber ich vermute, da dürftest du mich mehrfach in die Tasche stecken...




Bumble schrieb:


> Welcher Regen
> 
> Waren von 11:00 bis 16:00 unterwegs und sind trocken geblieben


Da habt ihrs gut erwischt.  Hier kam um die Mittagszeit und dann nochmal um 5 rum was runter. Auf meiner schnellen 1-Berg-Abend-Runde hab ich dafür dann einen Sonnenuntergang bei blauem Himmel gehabt (und ne herrliche Abfahrt)


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Juni 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Theoretische Modelle im Vacuum zählen nicht!  Aber über sowas sollte ich mit dir besser nicht zu diskutieren anfangen. Bin zwar kein Physik-Idiot, aber ich vermute, da dürftest du mich mehrfach in die Tasche stecken...


Hehe... ich versuche mich schon als zurück zu halten... Sonst werde ich irgendwann noch mal auf nem Trail verhauen...
Ich sage nur mal:
m*g*h = 1/2*m*v^2
Da kann man die Masse rauskürzen. Also:
g*h = 1/2*v^2
Die Endgeschwindigkeit ist also nur von der Ausgangshöhe abhänig. Was allerdings mit der Masse ansteigt ist der Impuls und die Trägheit. Beides gut geeignet um eine höhere Durchschlagsleistung, gegenüber was auch immer, zu erzielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Was allerdings mit der Masse ansteigt ist der Impuls und die Trägheit


...und der Haftungsbeiwert


----------



## Romarius (28. Juni 2009)

danke an den guide für die pfälzer-dschungel-(tor)tour. 







an die hobbyfotografen: hab grad nen neuen monitor, eigentlich einer der speziell für fotografie sein soll (eizo) - jetzt fehlen bei dem bild aber irgendwie wie farbvielfalt und auch die sättigung (z.b.der gute flugrost schaut käsebleich aus) auf dem laptop-monitor... ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Franz/K3 (28. Juni 2009)

Nein - auf meinem Monitor sieht man Flugrost die Anstrengung gut an!


----------



## eL (28. Juni 2009)

wieso?
wenn ich in dem alter wie flieggitter wäre und dort so runterfahren würde, dann wäre ich auch bleich.

Die meisten laptopmonitore kannste noch vor dem einschalten in die tonne kicken. TN Film technik is wirklich das schlechteste was dir als Fotograf passieren kann.
 bei S-Ips MVA oder PVA displays ist das schon etwas besser. Nicht umsonst kosten die Grafik monitore weit über 1000 mücken und müssen dann noch kalibriert werden.

Mein alter IBM mit flexview display schaut um welten besser und natürlicher aus als der neue T60

aber ansonsten scheint dein pixelhäscher eine ganz gute momentaufnahme der situation gemacht zu haben.


----------



## mtb_nico (28. Juni 2009)

eL schrieb:


> TN Film technik is wirklich das schlechteste was dir als Fotograf passieren kann.
> bei S-Ips MVA oder PVA displays ist das schon etwas besser.


Ähm... und was ist nu mit PVC und PET?


----------



## Zelle (28. Juni 2009)

eL, meinst Du NVA?


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Juni 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> ...eigentlich einer der speziell für fotografie sein soll (eizo) - jetzt fehlen bei dem bild aber irgendwie wie farbvielfalt und auch die sättigung (z.b.der gute flugrost schaut käsebleich aus) auf dem laptop-monitor... ist das bei euch auch so?



haste den monitor und die komplette dazu passende ein-/ausgabekette kalibriert?
die 'billige' lösung, ist es, deine geräte zumindest auf den selben farbraum einzustellen - srgb müsste überall einzugeben sein.


----------



## eL (29. Juni 2009)

nix

nö


----------



## Tobsn (29. Juni 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> danke an den guide für die pfälzer-dschungel-(tor)tour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War wohl ne kurze Tour, wenn es nur ein Foto gibt? 
Wo ist der Rest?


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juni 2009)

Wegen der vielen Spämmerei, und dem vielen Bier - Biken will man ja auch noch - haben wir keine Zeit für ausgiebige Fotosessions...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (29. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wegen der vielen Spämmerei, und dem vielen Bier - Biken will man ja auch noch - haben wir keine Zeit für ausgiebige Fotosessions...


Warst am WE schon wieder Biken? 
Das ging dann aber schnell mit der Haxen.


----------



## Romarius (29. Juni 2009)

hier noch 2 (wie gesagt, farben sind fürn arsch, ich muss da was mit der kalibrierung mal machen...)




feuchte ritze?


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juni 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Warst am WE schon wieder Biken?
> Das ging dann aber schnell mit der Haxen.



Yep! Und das fast ganz ohne Schmerzen. 
Die zahlreichen Besserungswünsche haben geholfen - Danke nochmal @all 

Auch wenn ich's nicht unbedingt gebraucht hätte, das hier hat auch geholfen:





Die Dolomiten freuen sich schon auf mich!!!


----------



## Zelle (29. Juni 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> feuchte ritze?



Irgendwie saugen sich die Bauwolltangas bei mir immer so voll und dann kann man deren Kontur sehr gut auf der Hose erkennen. Wie sind eure erfahrungen, habt ihr gleiche oder ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## THBiker (29. Juni 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich's nicht unbedingt gebraucht hätte, das hier hat auch geholfen:



Na mutig, dann hoff ich mal, dass du nicht zu voreilig warst und du den Urlaub genießen kannst 

das Ding ist doch aber eher um den Knöchel vor harten Impacts zu schützen und nicht zum Stablisieren!?!? oder


----------



## Bumble (29. Juni 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> das Ding ist doch aber eher um den Knöchel vor harten Impacts zu schützen und nicht zum Stablisieren!?!? oder



Nee, der wird richtig geschnürt und stützt ganz gut.

Hatte ich auch mal an als ich meinen Jogging-Unfall auskuriert habe.


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juni 2009)

Das Teil wird auch für Leute empfohlen, die mit den Knöcheln schonmal Probleme hatten.
Ich würd sogar sagen, dass es mehr stabilisiert, als schützt. Es ist ähnlich gemacht wie die orthopädischen Teile, Plastikinlays fehlen völlig.
Zuerst wird das Ding zugeschnürt, dann kommen zwei Bänder mit Klettverschluss diagonal von beiden Seiten um den Fuß herum.
Am Schluss wird dann noch das breite Band um den Knöchel herum gewickelt.
Da es für beide Füße geeignet ist, stabilisiert es Innen- und Außenseite des Sprunggelenks, während viele "Kassengestelle"
speziell für's Außenband gemacht sind.

Ich kann das Ding nur empfehlen - ich hatte lediglich einen Druckpunkt auf dem Spann,
da wo die Schnürsenkel und die Naht übereinander liegen. Aber mit weniger fest geschnürtem Schuh ging's dann viel besser.


----------



## THBiker (29. Juni 2009)

Ah ok...wieder was gelernt


----------



## Ottrott (29. Juni 2009)

Sehr gutes Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (29. Juni 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Irgendwie saugen sich die Bauwolltangas bei mir immer so voll und dann kann man deren Kontur sehr gut auf der Hose erkennen. Wie sind eure erfahrungen, habt ihr gleiche oder ähnliche Probleme?


trag nur rote ledertangas. da tritt das problem so nicht auf.


----------



## Bumble (29. Juni 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> trag nur rote ledertangas. da tritt das problem so nicht auf.



Reiben die nicht etwas unangenehm im Schritt ?


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juni 2009)

That's the point...


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Juni 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> trag nur rote ledertangas. da tritt das problem so nicht auf.


Vielleicht sollte Zelle auf gehäckelte Tangas aus Polyamid umsteigen?


----------



## Zelle (29. Juni 2009)

schon versucht ... Polyamid ist leider nicht hitzebeständig genug.


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Juni 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> schon versucht ... Polyamid ist leider nicht hitzebeständig genug.


Also wenn das so ist dann kann ich nur zu Polyetheretherkethon (PEEK) raten. Ist aber nicht ganz billig. Da das bei dir aber schon krankhaft zu sein scheint legt vielleicht die Kasse was dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (29. Juni 2009)

Poly...erektion? Mich stört schon eine Monoerektion beim Biken!


----------



## eL (29. Juni 2009)

haut ma nich so uffen putz

ich empfehle Polytetraflourethylen

super jahres Büchs mit dem genialen lotus selbstreinhalte effekt


----------



## eL (29. Juni 2009)

ach und hitzebeständig isset ooch


----------



## pfalz (29. Juni 2009)

> Vielleicht sollte Zelle auf gehäckelte Tangas aus Polyamid umsteigen?


----------



## THBiker (29. Juni 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Reiben die nicht etwas unangenehm im Schritt ?



achso....du hattest letztens auch welche an


----------



## UHU69 (29. Juni 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ... gehä*ck*elte Tangas ...



Was ist denn das? Frisch aus dem Häcksler?


----------



## iTom (29. Juni 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> schon versucht ... Polyamid ist leider nicht hitzebeständig genug.



Das hier vielleicht?


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2009)

Kannst dir ja gleich deine UHose gaffern - Enthaarungskur auch dabei!

Siehe Rock am Ring, wir haben viele Kunden gehabt:


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Irgendwie saugen sich die Bauwolltangas bei mir immer so voll und dann kann man deren Kontur sehr gut auf der Hose erkennen. Wie sind eure erfahrungen, habt ihr gleiche oder ähnliche Probleme?


Nö, ich fahr ohne Tanga


----------



## Flugrost (29. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juni 2009)

War heut auf dem Weinbiet... 
Findet sich jemand der Heut -  Dienstag - ne Runde mit dreht? Start ca. 20 Uhr in Neustadt. Dann Asphalt rauf und runter wohl Richtung Gimmeldingen, dann irgendwie zurück. 
Ich bin da baer Flexebibel. 

Ich bin für ohne Unterhose und ohne Hose... Ach ja, Sattel auch weg lassen. Da reibt dann auch nicht mehr so viel...


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich bin für ohne Unterhose und ohne Hose... Ach ja, Sattel auch weg lassen. Da reibt dann auch nicht mehr so viel...


Feel free...






Sitzcreme nicht vergessen, sonst Afterburner


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juni 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Feel free...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sagte OHNE SATTEL! Mach also diesen blauen Sattel ab!


----------



## Zelle (30. Juni 2009)

Schlumpfengenital oder zu starke Beanspruchung? 

:döner:


----------



## Tobsn (30. Juni 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> ...zu starke Beanspruchung?


falsche Handhabung. 

GripShift User


----------



## Romarius (30. Juni 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nö, ich fahr ohne Tanga



wohl öfter in toggenburg(ch) unterwegs, wa?
http://www.bild.de/BILD/lifestyle/r...rn/verbot-werbung-bergbahn-nacktwanderer.html


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich sagte OHNE SATTEL! Mach also diesen blauen Sattel ab!


Du sagtest ohne Sattel, das ist die Sattelstütze! Oder heißt das in dem Fall Sattelständer? 




Tobsn schrieb:


> falsche Handhabung.
> 
> *GripShift User*


  




Romarius schrieb:


> wohl öfter in toggenburg(ch) unterwegs, wa?
> http://www.bild.de/BILD/lifestyle/r...rn/verbot-werbung-bergbahn-nacktwanderer.html


Die spinnen, die Schwiitzr!


Eigentlich wollte ich dieses WE einen Bikeparktrip starten, aber keiner der üblichen verdächtigen Mitfahrer kann/will mit.  Nebenbei platzt auch noch die Zielplanung (Chatel), weil dort dieses WE Slopestylecontest ist. Hat jemand konstruktive Alternativ-Vorschläge incl. Partizipationsinteresse? Lac Blanc? Bischofsmais?


----------



## der-tick.de (30. Juni 2009)

Naja... Das blaue Ding ist einfach zu viel. Dann lieber ne Zonenschein Sattelstütze... 

Komm doch Rüber nach Neustadt, 2 Tage Bikepark Pfalz... Weinbiet und Kalmit... 
Bikepark ist leider mit mir gerade nicht drin, weil meine Uzzi gerade nicht Fahrtauglich ist (Der Dämpfer liegt wohl bei Komisch Sport).


----------



## Romarius (1. Juli 2009)

@smubob: sonntag hätte ich zeit und lust  evtl auch noch mo-mi, weiss ich jetzt leider noch net. wieso nicht pds? ist doch reichlich egal ob da in chatel slopestylecontest ist...soll ja noch ein paar mehr lifte dort geben, habe ich gehört 

@tick: viel spass beim warten. bei mir warens kurze 6wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (1. Juli 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> (Der Dämpfer liegt wohl bei Komisch Sport).


Ei warum moshste auch so das Material?!


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> @smubob: sonntag hätte ich zeit und lust  evtl auch noch mo-mi, weiss ich jetzt leider noch net. wieso nicht pds? ist doch reichlich egal ob da in chatel slopestylecontest ist...soll ja noch ein paar mehr lifte dort geben, habe ich gehört
> 
> @tick: viel spass beim warten. bei mir warens kurze 6wochen



ei, dann dauerta ja nur noch 2 Wochen.  Immerhin haben die ihn schon seit 4 Wochen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Juli 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ei, dann dauerta ja nur noch 2 Wochen.  Immerhin haben die ihn schon seit 4 Wochen.



So langsam müsstest du doch gelernt haben, dass man zu denen nichts schickt, da es ewig lange dauert und der Service auch so perfekt ist. Preislich schenken die sich gegenüber den Insulanern nichts, nur der Versand ist etwas teurer.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> @smubob: sonntag hätte ich zeit und lust  evtl auch noch mo-mi, weiss ich jetzt leider noch net. wieso nicht pds? ist doch reichlich egal ob da in chatel slopestylecontest ist...soll ja noch ein paar mehr lifte dort geben, habe ich gehört


Also wenn nur 1 Tag, würde ich Samstag bevorzugen. Mo-Mi -> keine Chance!  Nicht PdS, weil ich für einen Kurztrip die nähesten Teile davon bevorzugen würde (Super Chatel, Chatel (Pre la Joux), Les Lindarets), weil 1h weniger Fahrt...! Für nach Morzine/Les Gets muss man ja nochmal komplett um das nächste Bergmassiv herum fahren. Die meisten Strecken gibts dann in Chatel und da ich davon ausgehe, wenn Berrecloth, Pilgrim, Romaniuk etc. dort sind, wirds dort entsprechend voll sein. Und wenn ich schon nur 3 Tage dort wäre, würde ich auch ordentlich Km machen wollen, da passt mir sowas nicht so gut in den Kram


----------



## Romarius (1. Juli 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also wenn nur 1 Tag, würde ich Samstag bevorzugen. Mo-Mi -> keine Chance!  Nicht PdS, weil ich für einen Kurztrip die nähesten Teile davon bevorzugen würde (Super Chatel, Chatel (Pre la Joux), Les Lindarets), weil 1h weniger Fahrt...! Für nach Morzine/Les Gets muss man ja nochmal komplett um das nächste Bergmassiv herum fahren. Die meisten Strecken gibts dann in Chatel und da ich davon ausgehe, wenn Berrecloth, Pilgrim, Romaniuk etc. dort sind, wirds dort entsprechend voll sein. Und wenn ich schon nur 3 Tage dort wäre, würde ich auch ordentlich Km machen wollen, da passt mir sowas nicht so gut in den Kram



samstag kann ich nicht. für 1 tag wäre lacblanc wohl besser da etwa nur halber weg.

ich würde als anlauf champery bevorzugen. nähester anlaufpunkt, schön zum wildcampen, leerer und ansprechendere berge


----------



## der-tick.de (1. Juli 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> So langsam müsstest du doch gelernt haben, dass man zu denen nichts schickt, da es ewig lange dauert und der Service auch so perfekt ist. Preislich schenken die sich gegenüber den Insulanern nichts, nur der Versand ist etwas teurer.


Ich hab aber keine Wahl gehabt... Das ist noch Garantie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> samstag kann ich nicht. für 1 tag wäre lacblanc wohl besser da etwa nur halber weg.
> 
> ich würde als anlauf champery bevorzugen. nähester anlaufpunkt, schön zum wildcampen, leerer und ansprechendere berge



Ab dem 12. Juli wäre ich für jede Aktion ähnlicher Art zu haben...


----------



## Romarius (2. Juli 2009)

^^werde mich melden 

btw: braucht zufällig wer noch nen *tourenrucksack*? hab aus versehen einem mitglied hier nen falschen bestellt. der hier: http://www.evocsports.com/product.php?detail=32&mode=change 
größe m/l zu nem *fairen preis*...liegt in speyer. wäre sinnbefreit den bei dem kaufpreis zurückzuschicken...


----------



## pfalz (2. Juli 2009)




----------



## easymtbiker (3. Juli 2009)

ach ja, neuerdigs heisst es nicht mehr "suchfunktion benutzen" oder "kennst du google???" sondern der forums- oberlehrer - klugschei$$er benutzt:

http://lmgtfy.com/

mit dem zusatz des suchwortes sieht es dann so aus:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=klabauterbeeren



und gestern in österreich:


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2009)

Krass, sind denen die '1'er weggegangen, oder wieso so günstig?


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, neuerdigs heisst es nicht mehr "suchfunktion benutzen" oder "kennst du google???" sondern der forums- oberlehrer - klugschei$$er benutzt:
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/
> 
> ...


Auch gut:
http://www.gidf.de/


----------



## iTom (3. Juli 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Krass, sind denen die '1'er weggegangen, oder wieso so günstig?



war ne aldi-aktion. ging durch die presse.


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Juli 2009)

Demnächst sieht das bei uns auch so aus - 58,7 Euro für einen Liter Super...


----------



## biker-didi (3. Juli 2009)

Am Sonntag habe ich Lust die Trails zu rocken.
Wo geht die Reise hin?


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2009)

ins Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-didi (3. Juli 2009)

Schweiß = Wasser


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2009)

wer will, wer hat lust? 10 Uhr ab Neustadt Gemüüsehändler? Ich mach gern den Tourguide...


----------



## pfalz (3. Juli 2009)

@biker-didi

Schaff was!!


----------



## biker-didi (3. Juli 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> @biker-didi
> 
> Schaff was!!



selwert schaffe !


----------



## biker-didi (3. Juli 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> wer will, wer hat lust? 10 Uhr ab Neustadt Gemüüsehändler? Ich mach gern den Tourguide...



Wenn Du Sonntag meinst bin ich dabei!


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2009)

biker-didi schrieb:


> Wenn Du Sonntag meinst bin ich dabei!



Ja, ich meine Samstag UND Sonntag! Einen Tag eher Weinbiet, anderen Tag eher Kalmit...


----------



## Romarius (3. Juli 2009)

die schweizer sind schon ein seltsames völkchen...:
"Guten Tag Herr xy
Es tut uns sehr leid, entgegen unserer Mitteilung vom  25. Juni 2009, keine Bikes mit der Gemsstockbahn zu transportieren.
Da die Sommersaison am Gurschen  Gemsstock am 11. Juli 2009 beginnt, mussten wir bei vorgängigen Abklärungen feststellen, dass die Abgangswege von der Gurschenalp durch Muttertierhaltung von Yaks gefährlich und auch entsprechend in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden sind. Der offizielle Fussweg führt durch den Bannwald und darf nicht mit den Bikes befahren werden. Das Gefahrenpotenzial ist einfach zu gross, sodass wir diese Verantwortung nicht übernehmen können.
Wir hoffen, dass Sie trotzdem einen schönen Bike-Sommer geniessen können und möchten uns in aller Form entschuldigen für die falsche Vormeldung.
Herzliche Grüsse aus Andermatt"

aha.


----------



## Quente (3. Juli 2009)

Wer hat`s erfunden.....
Der Yak stammt aus den Hochlagen Zentralasiens (bis 7.000 m Seehöhe) und bildet seit der 
Jungsteinzeit (5.000 - 1.800 v. Chr.) die Lebensgrundlage der dortigen Bergnomaden. Im Eiszeitalter
lebte der Yak auch in Alaska und Mitteleuropa. 
Das historische Verbreitungsgebiet umfasste den Himalaya sowie große Teile der chinesischen Provinzen
Xinjiang, Tibet und Qinghai und Teile Südsibiriens. 
Noch im 14. Jahrhundert lebten Wildyaks in Tuwa. 1720 wurde noch von wilden Yaks bei Kusnezk, 1739 von 
solchen im Altai und Daurien Bericht erstattet.


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> die schweizer sind schon ein seltsames völkchen...:
> "Guten Tag Herr xy
> Es tut uns sehr leid, entgegen unserer Mitteilung vom  25. Juni 2009, keine Bikes mit der Gemsstockbahn zu transportieren.
> Da die Sommersaison am Gurschen  Gemsstock am 11. Juli 2009 beginnt, mussten wir bei vorgängigen Abklärungen feststellen, dass die Abgangswege von der Gurschenalp durch Muttertierhaltung von Yaks gefährlich und auch entsprechend in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden sind. Der offizielle Fussweg führt durch den Bannwald und darf nicht mit den Bikes befahren werden. Das Gefahrenpotenzial ist einfach zu gross, sodass wir diese Verantwortung nicht übernehmen können.
> ...


ich musste gleich mal auf der andermatt hp schauen, klar, da wird im sommer wie überall in den alpen die super bike möglichkeiten angepiesen....  aber wenn es spass macht, ist alles verboten.

kannst ja die touri- info- vorschläge abfahren:
http://www.andermatt.ch/de/sommer/biken-m367/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (3. Juli 2009)

schaut mal unten die stichworte zum awp- fred an:

Stichworte
bier, döner, nico und guido, schnaps, spargelsalat



werden die eigentlich automatisch generiert oder trägt das jemand manuell ein?


----------



## eL (3. Juli 2009)

sowas kann garnicht automatisch generiert werden


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Juli 2009)

Wenn sich so spontan für Samstag keiner Findet, mach ich halt was mit meinen Jungs ab einem unbekannten Treffpunkt. 
Wenn doch einer mit will - Tel oder SMS.

Sonntag 10 Uhr Gemüsehändler steht!


----------



## eL (4. Juli 2009)

du hast Kinder?
wusst ich ja ganich


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> unbekannten Treffpunkt.


Neverland Ranch? Pass auf, man fliegt schnell auf und dann stirbt man plötzlich...


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2009)

eL schrieb:


> du hast Kinder?
> wusst ich ja ganich


Neee... der fährt noch nicht Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-didi (4. Juli 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wenn sich so spontan für Samstag keiner Findet, mach ich halt was mit meinen Jungs ab einem unbekannten Treffpunkt.
> Wenn doch einer mit will - Tel oder SMS.
> 
> Sonntag 10 Uhr Gemüsehändler steht!



Dann bis Sonntag!


----------



## Romarius (4. Juli 2009)

könnte man morgen früh auf einen auf zug-angewiesenen studenten warten? ankunft neustadt 10.40 plus 1-1,5km zum gemüsehändler... also ca 10.50... ?

oder ihr sagt mir auf welchen hügel es zuerst hochgeht...

danke


----------



## face-to-ground (4. Juli 2009)

eL schrieb:


> sowas kann garnicht automatisch generiert werden



nein - das kann von hand editiert werden


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> könnte man morgen früh auf einen auf zug-angewiesenen studenten warten? ankunft neustadt 10.40 plus 1-1,5km zum gemüsehändler... also ca 10.50... ?
> 
> oder ihr sagt mir auf welchen hügel es zuerst hochgeht...
> 
> danke


Von mir aus gern. Wie siehts bei Biker-Didi aus?
Dann fährt doch aber sicher ein zug der auch um 9:40 Uhr ankommt, oder???


----------



## biker-didi (4. Juli 2009)

ok. 10.50 Uhr Gemüselady´s


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Juli 2009)

biker-didi schrieb:


> ok. 10.50 Uhr Gemüselady´s



Dann sind wir uns ja einig... 10.50 Uhr Gemüsedealer...


----------



## eL (4. Juli 2009)

13dreizich Baywatch


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Juli 2009)

War geil heute, danke fürs gemeinsamme Biken @ Biker-Didi und Romarius. 
Mein Arm geht auch schon wieder.


----------



## biker-didi (5. Juli 2009)

Super Tour heute, danke an alle Steinrücker


----------



## Levty (5. Juli 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Mein Arm geht auch schon wieder.


Kannst du immer noch nicht Rad fahren oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (5. Juli 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> War geil heute, danke fürs gemeinsamme Biken @ Biker-Didi und Romarius.
> Mein Arm geht auch schon wieder.



Such Dir mal ne Freundin, so dass Du mal Deinen Arm entlasten kannst, Mensch, Mensch, Mensch


----------



## Romarius (5. Juli 2009)

besonders interessant find ich ja, dass sich tick beim "bike um den sprung herumtragen weil er sich nicht traut" einen snakebite holt... das muss man erstmal schaffen! 
btw: gute besserung.

diese steinerücker ums weinbiet müssen echt ne starke rentnerbande sein. vmtl sind sie sponsored bei doppelherz 



ps: an alle fotografen und tausende euros-ausgebende-kameraden: mich wunderts immer wieder welch ergebnisse das kit produziert. manchmal ist das billigste objektiv nicht das schlechteste


----------



## Levty (6. Juli 2009)

Der Marius heute volle Kanne auf der Sarkasmus Tour


----------



## THBiker (6. Juli 2009)

biker-didi schrieb:


> Super Tour heute, danke an alle Steinrücker



Ah da war jemand am Eselsweg unterwegs


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juli 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Kannst du immer noch nicht Rad fahren oder was?


Nö, immer noch nicht... 
Andererseits war ich bis auf zwei sehr ruppige Stellen der schnellste im DH.


----------



## eL (6. Juli 2009)

etwas nicht zu können ist noch lange kein grund es nicht zu tun!


weitermachen tick


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Juli 2009)

eL schrieb:


> etwas nicht zu können ist noch lange kein grund es nicht zu tun!
> 
> 
> weitermachen tick



Es muss immer jemanden geben der schlechter ist als man selbst, für euch bin ich das.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. Juli 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Andererseits war ich bis auf zwei sehr ruppige Stellen der schnellste im DH.



Aber nur weil dich die Anderen vorgelassen haben


----------



## eL (7. Juli 2009)

so spricht man nur wenn man selbst recht langsam ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (7. Juli 2009)

jemand lust für einen flotten 3er-3tagesausflug? sonntag morgen los, dienstag mit schätzomativ 15-18k hm mehr auf der bremsscheibe zurück? (für kleines geld bei großem trailspass...)


----------



## Flugrost (7. Juli 2009)

Lust schon, leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Levty (7. Juli 2009)

Tja, lasst euch das ja nicht entgehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juli 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lust schon, leider keine Zeit.


Dito. Reality SUCKS!


----------



## der-tick.de (8. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> jemand lust für einen flotten 3er-3tagesausflug? sonntag morgen los, dienstag mit schätzomativ 15-18k hm mehr auf der bremsscheibe zurück? (für kleines geld bei großem trailspass...)


ICH WILL!
Aber ich bekomm das nächste mal im November Urlaub... Wer will dann mit mir einen Alpencross wagen? 

Übrigesn wenn ich das Foto da oben sehe... Ich glaub ich muss dich demnächst mitnehmen wenn meine uzzi wieder läuft...


----------



## Flugrost (8. Juli 2009)

Mach im November lieber nen Palmacross - so ich genug "Bremsbeläge" verkauft hab, bin ich dann dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (9. Juli 2009)

Le tour dieses Jahr ist echt sehenswert. Ich bin überrascht.


----------



## Houschter (9. Juli 2009)

Morgen gehts rund, da bin ich echt mal gespannt!


----------



## Flugrost (9. Juli 2009)

Leider seh ich moin wieder nur die Zusammenfassung
_gerade auf morgen bin ich auch schwer gespannt.


Edith: schwer gespannt bin ich auch auf die ersten "Horstposts" bez. diesen Themas.


----------



## Quente (9. Juli 2009)

Dann werde ich mal die Spannung nehmen.


----------



## Houschter (9. Juli 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Leider seh ich moin wieder nur die Zusammenfassung


Die hab ich auch grad gesehen. Der Millar konnt einem leid tun...

Aber DÜW war auch sehr fein, wenn auch etwas feuchtes Geläuf. Der Showdown morgen ist fest gebucht, das muß ich mir live angucken!


----------



## Flugrost (9. Juli 2009)

Huster schrieb:
			
		

> Der Millar konnt einem leid tun...


wie recht Du hast...

`war heut auch in DÜW - `hab Ausschau gehalten und leider niemanden entdeckt.


----------



## Lynus (10. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit heute eine Tour zu fahren ?
Mir schwebt da was vor in Richtung 
10.30 Uhr 
Gemüsestand NW
30-40km
800-1000hm


----------



## THBiker (10. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute

schaut mal hier ihr solltet eure "Anti" copyrighths geltend machen


----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2009)

Das ist der normale Weg zur Weltherrschaft: Erst in ein zwei Lokalforen, dann in Hauptforen, Fremdforen, Blogs ... Tagesschau ... Weltherrschaft. Gute und sinnvolle Dinge setzen sich eben durch genau wie hochansteckende Krankheiten


----------



## iTom (10. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> schaut mal hier ihr solltet eure "Anti" copyrighths geltend machen



der Urheber des Freds hat nen Frenchise-Vertrag. Er muss zur Vertragserfüllung ab un zu in der Pfalz radfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (10. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> der Urheber des Freds hat nen Frenchise-Vertrag. Er muss zur Vertragserfüllung ab un zu in der Pfalz radfahren



er wird bezahlt dafür (radfahren i.d. Pfalz), dass er die Nutzungsrechte beim Wolfman gekauft hat  da kann was nicht stimmen


----------



## Houschter (10. Juli 2009)

Flugdingens schrieb:


> war gestern auch in DÜW - `hab Ausschau gehalten und leider niemanden entdeckt.


Wo hast denn gesucht!


----------



## Tobsn (10. Juli 2009)

Dabei hätte man uns hören müssen


----------



## Zelle (10. Juli 2009)

Wir haben es bereits jetzt bis in die Weltpolitik geschafft: G8 will rasche Verabschiedung des *Anti*-Piraterie-Abkommens ACTA


----------



## Houschter (10. Juli 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dabei hätte man uns hören müssen



Hast eigentlich dein Warndreieck nach der Bremsen-Op wieder vom Trail geräumt?


----------



## iTom (10. Juli 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wir haben es bereits jetzt bis in die Weltpolitik geschafft: G8 will rasche Verabschiedung des *Anti*-Piraterie-Abkommens ACTA



Ja schon, aber das Möchtegern-Regierungs-Weibsvolk Namens Ypsilanti leider nicht

Also nicht überall wo "Anti" drauf steht, ist auch wirklich Anit drin


----------



## face-to-ground (10. Juli 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wir haben es bereits jetzt bis in die Weltpolitik geschafft: G8 will rasche Verabschiedung des *Anti*-Piraterie-Abkommens ACTA



das kannst ja gleich ad-acta legen 

das mit den copyrights kann man ja ganz einfach machen. wenn nicht gezahlt wird, kommt s.p.ä.m. zum einsatz


----------



## THBiker (10. Juli 2009)

Anti ....da gibt´s viel zu tun....spämmen wir´s an


----------



## Romarius (10. Juli 2009)

was ist späm?



ich kaufe ein "e" und möchte lösen: B-O-C-K-W-U-R-S-T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (10. Juli 2009)

zählt str*andi* eigentlich auch dazu


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> er wird bezahlt dafür (radfahren i.d. Pfalz), dass er die Nutzungsrechte beim Wolfman gekauft hat  da kann was nicht stimmen



Stimmt. An Gelfissler wird nix verkauft. Am aller wenigsten unser Antifred


----------



## iTom (10. Juli 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Stimmt. An Gelfissler wird nix verkauft. Am aller wenigsten unser Antifred



Würde ihn auch gar nicht kaufen wollen, das "Anti" hört sich irgendwie schwuckig an

so wie:

Panti


----------



## Deleted 48198 (10. Juli 2009)

ohne Worte


----------



## kneesliding (10. Juli 2009)

Moin mädels,

ist für morgen was geplannt?

Pete


----------



## Levty (11. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> so wie:
> 
> Panti


Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (11. Juli 2009)

@awp: viel spass in die bergerln


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> @awp: viel spass in die bergerln



ah- ja, stimmt ja! die burschen sind in den alpen! auch ich wünsche euch viel spass, lasst euch nicht von braunbären oder yetis anfallen!

UND MACHT MAL N PAAR ANSTÄNDIGE FOTOS HIER REIN!!!


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2009)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ah- ja, stimmt ja! die burschen sind in den alpen! auch ich wünsche euch viel spass, lasst euch nicht von braunbären oder yetis anfallen!
> 
> UND MACHT MAL N PAAR ANSTÄNDIGE FOTOS HIER REIN!!!


Das Übernehmen wir gleich.


----------



## Bogie (12. Juli 2009)

Tja,
dann will ich uns jetzt mal abmelden...
Und NEIN, es werden keine Live-Bildberichte weder stündlich noch täglich eingestellt!
Dazu haben wir keine Zeit, da wir entweder biken oder essen und/oder trinken müssen.
(Hoffentlich haben wir dieses Mal mehr Glück mit dem Wetter! Der Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage sieht zumindest schon mal gut aus...)


----------



## Flugrost (12. Juli 2009)

Es gibt ja noch net mal Pix vom letzten Trip ... ergo erwartet auch keiner neue.


----------



## Bogie (12. Juli 2009)

Doch, die Bilder gibts schon... Aber nur auf meiner Festplatte...bisher


----------



## Flugrost (12. Juli 2009)

Ab mit dir in Urlaub jetzt. 

Have a nice time und lass den Nico in Ruhe.


----------



## Bogie (12. Juli 2009)

Ok,
weil ich hier dumm rumsitze und auf Nico warte...

Flugdöner auf dem Hackelschorschtrail:


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Flugdöner auf dem Hackelschorschtrail:





@ all: kann von euch jemand einen Schwenkgrill gebrauchen? Hab einen nagelneuen im Keller stehen, der sich im Nachhinein doch als zu groß erwiesen hat  Bei Interesse -> PM


----------



## kneesliding (12. Juli 2009)

Sorry,

bin kein Saarländer.....

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (12. Juli 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAAA, hahaha !!!!


----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Ok,
> weil ich hier dumm rumsitze und auf Nico warte...
> 
> Flugdöner auf dem Hackelschorschtrail:


Nettes Bild, aber wieso benutzst du den Chickenway, wenn rechts im Bild ein Northshore ist?


----------



## Flugrost (13. Juli 2009)

Ich kam nichtmal ansatzweise auf die Idee, über die Bank zu fahren - DER Trail war zu cool.

Schon wieder zurück?


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Juli 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich kam nichtmal ansatzweise auf die Idee, über die Bank zu fahren - DER Trail war zu cool.
> 
> Schon wieder zurück?



wenn du das nächste mal 2 kumpels unterhalb der kurve hinstellst, dieso tun, als ob sie dich im falle eines sturzes abfangen, sieht das ganze noch viel spektakulärer aus.


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Juli 2009)

ein hoch auf die modernen zeiten! kind bestellen per internet. 

auswahl: geschlecht, augenfarbe, haarfarbe, alter. bezahlen per kreditkarte, schneller versand im stossfreien und atmungsaktiven karton und n paar tage später ist dann der bälg im haus:

www.storch-babyversand.de


----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2009)

Dich gabs damals im Angebot, Martin, oder? Transport- und Lagerschäden!


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Juli 2009)

und bei dir gab es sonderrabatt! ukrainisches kind mit "leichten" strahlenschäden


----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2009)

Alt und ausgelaugt der Witz... wie du.


----------



## UHU69 (15. Juli 2009)

Privatfehde im Forum??? - muss nicht sein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (15. Juli 2009)

apropos bierernst:

Ein Kölner, ein Düsseldorfer und ein Bayer gehen miteinander in eine Kneipe.
Der Kölner bestellt ein Kölsch, der Düsseldorfer ein Alt und der Bayer ein Wasser.
Als die andern beiden den Bayern fragend anschauen sagt der: "Ja wenn ihr koa Bier trinkts na trink i aa koans."

btw: warum arbeiten diese verf++ten bauarbeiter immer nur von 7-9uhr. irgendwann fliegen denen meine blümchen um die ohren!


----------



## Levty (15. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> btw: warum arbeiten diese verf++ten bauarbeiter immer nur von 7-9uhr. irgendwann fliegen denen meine blümchen um die ohren!


Das kommt davon, dass du mit deinem Bike auf deren Bagger rumfährst ;P


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Juli 2009)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Privatfehde im Forum??? - muss nicht sein!!!



@ Uhu. Das verstehst du nicht. Das ist den Beiden ihre Art sich ihre gegenseitige Zuneigung zu sichern.  
@ Lev. Hab heute mal kurz mein Bein und das neue Spielzeug getestet. Wenn es jetzt noch 10kg hätte und ich wieder Kondition.  das perfekte Team. Das Kona ist ja schon verspielt, aber mit diesem Teil kannst du ja..............


----------



## Levty (15. Juli 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Lev. Hab heute mal kurz mein Bein und das neue Spielzeug getestet. Wenn es jetzt noch 10kg hätte und ich wieder Kondition.  das perfekte Team. Das Kona ist ja schon verspielt, aber mit diesem Teil kannst du ja..............


...wie Tick fahren .


----------



## easymtbiker (15. Juli 2009)

UHU69 schrieb:


> Privatfehde im Forum??? - muss nicht sein!!!



he alda, isch sach dir! isch weiss wo läff wohnen, ich un meine kussons schaun da  mal vorbei un dann gibbt es uff die nüsse!


----------



## eL (15. Juli 2009)

siehste tick die lieben dich alle.... nur sind sie unfähig ihre gefühle zu zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. Juli 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> ...wie Tick fahren .



Beleidigung?????  Ruck zuck bist du in der Versenkung verschwunden.


----------



## Levty (15. Juli 2009)

Nagut, ich verkriechmich mich zu meinen 'wirklichen' Freunden. Bei WOW sind die Leute eh viel netter...


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Juli 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Nagut, ich verkriechmich mich zu meinen 'wirklichen' Freunden. Bei WOW sind die Leute eh viel netter...



genau! nur wow- freunde sind richtige freunde!


----------



## kneesliding (16. Juli 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Bei WOW sind die Leute eh viel netter...



WOW ????

We all Wixen ?? 

Hmm....


----------



## Flugrost (16. Juli 2009)

Eh Pete, viell. sollte deine Frau mal hier mitlesen.


----------



## iTom (17. Juli 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Eh Pete, viell. sollte deine Frau mal hier mitlesen.



Er hat was gegen die hier


----------



## Romarius (17. Juli 2009)

wer geht denn morgen fahren? würde gerne in neustadt beginnen/enden, da ich anschließend richtung kl müsste...
im "awp-stil". also viel dummgebabbel (!), langsam hoch und möglichst spannend runter. ca. 1-1,8k hm.

(rucksack muss leider im auto blieben,da viel kram dabei,der nicht zur bikemitnahme geeignet ist.)


----------



## kneesliding (17. Juli 2009)

Kommt auf's wetter an.

wenns Pisst, hhm... nein.

Wenn nicht, Ja


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. Juli 2009)

Wollte morgen auch gemütlich nach 5 Woche Pause wieder anfangen. Ergo Kondition im Keller. Sollte es nicht nasse Katzen regnen 10.10h am Bahnhof Lambrecht. Doofe Zeit, aber mein Zug kommt erst 10.07h an und da ich immer bei den Anderen lästere bzgl. obligatorischen 10min....... Wohin, mal schauen auf jeden Fall Pause auf dem Lambertkreuz.


----------



## Romarius (17. Juli 2009)

scheint angenehm kühl zu werden mit max 2-3l/qm niederschlag. anders ausgedrückt: wenns regnet, dann nur kurz und ganz wenig 

anders als heute in portes du soleil und rest der schweiz. da ist nämlich land unter. teilweise warnstufe 3 (von 3  )

@wolfman: man sähe sich dann in der s1, steige in ma zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. Juli 2009)

Dann sind ja unsere Urlaubs-AWPLer wieder mal Land unter.


----------



## Bumble (17. Juli 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wollte morgen auch gemütlich nach 5 Woche Pause wieder anfangen. Ergo Kondition im Keller. Sollte es nicht nasse Katzen regnen 10.10h am Bahnhof Lambrecht. Doofe Zeit, aber mein Zug kommt erst 10.07h an und da ich immer bei den Anderen lästere bzgl. obligatorischen 10min....... Wohin, mal schauen auf jeden Fall Pause auf dem Lambertkreuz.



Wenn es bei dir nur ne kurze Einstiegsrunde sein soll, könnte ich dir auch anbieten, dich um 12 abzuholen und ne Tour bis um 4 zu machen. Muss abends in Nachtschicht, deshalb nur so kurz.

Wenn Interesse PN oder Handy


----------



## Romarius (17. Juli 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Dann sind ja unsere Urlaubs-AWPLer wieder mal Land unter.



nönö, die dürftens ganz nett haben. vinschgau und südtirol bekommen nicht so viel ab, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## pfalz (17. Juli 2009)

> Sollte es nicht nasse Katzen regnen 10.10h am Bahnhof Lambrecht.



Bleibts dabei? Würde ein bissl mitradeln, für die ganze Tour wirds nicht langen...wie immer ein Futtertermin


----------



## Flugrost (17. Juli 2009)

Es bleibt dabei - und - es *regnet nicht.


----------



## Romarius (17. Juli 2009)

dann bis morsche. 
@wolfman: erkennungszeichen: rote rose in penis.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. Juli 2009)

Muss für morsche absagen. Mag keine Rosen. Wie ich aber lese übernimmt unser Flugtier die Aktion.


----------



## Romarius (17. Juli 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Muss für morsche absagen. Mag keine Rosen. Wie ich aber lese übernimmt unser Flugtier die Aktion.



jetzt hab ich meine rose schon drinne... 

->für alle die den witz nicht kennen, hier das telefongespräch bei domian: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReFKYKmDvD8"]YouTube - Domian Rose im Penis[/ame]

und wo wir grad dabei sind: mein liebling: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmVEercagxE&feature=PlayList&p=C06BC4C5C5C8484B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8"]YouTube - Domian - 60 Kilo Hackfleisch[/ame]


----------



## Flugrost (18. Juli 2009)

Ooooooookeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey, ein wirklich cooler Hackfleischtroll. 800â¬ fÃ¼r 60kg - koppschÃ¼ddel.


			
				 Romarius schrieb:
			
		

> ...jetzt hab ich meine rose schon drinne...


DAS macht mir allerdings Sorgen. Ein Abschleppseil und ein drehmomentstarker Diesel werden Dich erlÃ¶sen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (18. Juli 2009)

eigentlich wollte ich um 6:37 nach dem Wetter in der Schweiz guckn, da dachte ich mit "schaust nochmal im Forum"...und dann DAS
Hackfleisch-und-Rosen-Gelüstewie krank ist das denn?
Für umgerechnet 800 gibts auch Fleischfantasien anderer Art, z.B. Singletrailcross...das macht keine Sauerei, bringt einen ordentlich ins schwitzen und statt "runter holen" kann man gut runter fahren

...es kann heiter werden


----------



## kneesliding (18. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich meine rose schon drinne...
> 
> ->für alle die den witz nicht kennen, hier das telefongespräch bei domian:
> YouTube - Domian Rose im Penis
> ...



I always knew you Germans where strange mo fo's. but that???
Damn, I want to move.....

Help !!!!!

p.s. hier fangt es an zu regnen


----------



## Lynus (18. Juli 2009)

Die aktuelle Wetterlage hier in Lambrecht:

Stark bewölkt, aber (noch) trocken.

Wenn´s so bleibt und ihr fahrt würde ich mitfahren.


----------



## Lynus (18. Juli 2009)

So, war grad mit dem Rad beim Bäcker:

Es ist frisch (Windjacke mitnehmen!), aber trocken.


----------



## kneesliding (18. Juli 2009)

Hier pissts 

bin raus....

Morgen ????


----------



## Lynus (18. Juli 2009)

Ich nehme alles zurück, was ich heute morgen gesagt hab und behaupte das Gegenteil: 

Es beginnt grad zu "nieseln".... :-(

Edit sagt: Es hat schon wieder aufgehört - kommt denn überhaupt jemand sicher nach Lambrecht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (18. Juli 2009)

Bin auch raus...


----------



## kneesliding (18. Juli 2009)

Wie seiht es morgen aus?

Wer fährt?

Pete


----------



## Bumble (18. Juli 2009)

Info für die Ewig-Kurz-Vorher-Absager:

Es war klasse in DÜW, kein Tropfen Regen, nur bissl windig.

Im Pfälzer Wald isses immer schön.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. Juli 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Im Pfälzer Wald isses immer schön.



Stümmt.  Deshalb wer am Sonntag Lust hat etwas Rad zu fahren sollte sich um 10.10.10h am Parkplatz vom Lambrechter Bahnhof einfinden. Geplant ist Richtung Drachenfels (da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr) Saupferch, Lambertkreuz (Pause ) dann so langsam zurück Richtung Startpunkt.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. Juli 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Info für die Ewig-Kurz-Vorher-Absager:
> 
> Es war klasse in DÜW, kein Tropfen Regen, nur bissl windig.
> 
> Im Pfälzer Wald isses immer schön.



Das selbe gilt fürs Lampertskreuz (Bienenstich, Saumagen und Rieslingschorle sehr lecker ) und den Teufelsfelsen mit knackigen Auf u Abfahrten. Leider war Weidental wg Bauarbeiten komplett gesperrt und die letzen 10Km nach Lambrecht wurden zur langweiligen Asphaltetappe, auf dem Rückweg gar mit kostenloser Komplettwäsche 
Hoffentlich haben Romarius u Lynus nicht allzuviel davon abbekommen.

@Pete:
Ich hab morgen auch noch Lust für ein paar Meter hoch u runter....

Gruß Roland


----------



## Romarius (18. Juli 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> auf dem Rückweg gar mit kostenloser Komplettwäsche
> Hoffentlich haben Romarius u Lynus nicht allzuviel davon abbekommen.


haben nur ein paar nieseltropfen noch gesehen. im wald haben die uns nicht erreicht, obwohl das beim uphill ja eignetlich ganz angenehm gewesen wäre.

ps: ich muss mir neue glaube langsam neue methoden einfallen lassen, damit die touren kürzer werden. -> nachdem tick neulich schon beim um-den-sprung-tragen nen platten bekam, hat heute der plattenteufel während der rieslingschorle-pause zugeschlagen 

@pete: eigentlich hätt ich lust, werd wohl aber lieber was schaffen um nächstes we dann auf richtigen hügelchen reiten zu können


----------



## Flugrost (19. Juli 2009)

Mädels, hat heute wieder Spass gemacht - bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen.


----------



## Dddakk (19. Juli 2009)

Ist da am Sonntag noch jemand am Sonntag auf Achse in Pfälzer Wald? Ich könnte ab 13 Uhr so in Neustadt, Dürkheim und drumherum sein.
So bis 17 Uhr.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. Juli 2009)

Heute wars bei durchwachsenem Wetter auch wieder recht nett:

Lambrecht HBF-Lellebebbelpfad-Lambertskreuz-Drachenhöhle-Saupferch-Lambertskreuz diesmal mit Saumagen, Bratwurst, Leberknödel u Rieslingschorle-Teufelsfelsen-dank Anleitung nur noch zweimal Ausklicken-Verbandsgemeindeverwaltung LB-Bahnhof 
Ich glaub die Tour bin ich so ähnlich irgendwann schon mal gefahren 

Vielen Dank noch an meinen Guide Wolfman


----------



## eL (19. Juli 2009)

wo is der lellebebbelpfand und heißt der nach dem berühmten amerikanischen Hubschrauberpiloten der seinerzeit mal durch den pfälzer wald lurchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (19. Juli 2009)

... ich glaub' der Pfad trägt den Namen schon länger. Erreichbar, wenn du immer schön das "Gelbe Kreuz" ab Lambrecht in Richtung Lambertskreuz fährst.


----------



## Bumble (19. Juli 2009)

eL schrieb:


> wo is der lellebebbelpfand



Solch eine enorme Wissenslücke beim sonst allwissenden el ???

Den biste schon hundert Mal selbst gefahren


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. Juli 2009)

El kennt nur den Hochberg, dort aber jeden Baum und Stein


----------



## Zelle (20. Juli 2009)

Wir sind zurück!







Unwort des Jahres wird für uns wahrscheinlich "Höhengleich"


----------



## iTom (20. Juli 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wir sind zurück!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber auf dem Foddo seid ihr doch noch dort


----------



## eL (20. Juli 2009)

ihr coolen Säue ihr


bumbi wenn ich den lellebebbelwech schon hundert ma jefahren bin.... wieso kann ich mich dann nich drann erinnern?

ich weis nur das der lelle sich einmal überschlagen hat mit seinem CC scott und es beim sturz so dezent in den trail drapiert hat das man bequem nen fullservice durchführen hätte können. also stabil auf lenker und sattel.
sein brustbeinrutscher von der wolfsschanze war auch weltklasse.
ich hoff er geht in Oregon mit der Bell pfleglicher um.

so 
eL

p.s. ne runde hoch zum berch das wär mal was. mein 44 is ja noch ganz unversehrt, det muss sich ändern


----------



## Romarius (20. Juli 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wir sind zurück!


kann jemand mal diese seltsamen personen aus dem schönen bild nehmen?


----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2009)

eL schrieb:


> bumbi wenn ich den lellebebbelwech schon hundert ma jefahren bin.... wieso kann ich mich dann nich drann erinnern?
> 
> 
> so
> eL



Vielleicht, weil du beim Biken deine Gehirnfunktionen zu 100% ausgelastet hast und mit Scheuklappen/Tunnelblick durch den Pfälzer Wald donnerst.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. Juli 2009)

eL schrieb:


> mein 44 is ja noch ganz unversehrt, det muss sich ändern



Das kriegen wir hin, spätestens an der Treppe der Snake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (21. Juli 2009)

sag keine wexelwarmen kriechlurche


----------



## Romarius (22. Juli 2009)

jemand lust auf ein verlängertes wochenende (ab fr abend)? wetter schaut formidable aus für die bekannten bergregionen...


----------



## Bumble (22. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> jemand lust auf ein verlängertes wochenende (ab fr abend)? wetter schaut formidable aus für die bekannten bergregionen...



Ein anderes mal gerne (z.B 8./9./10. August), könnte dir jetzt auch den Brazilian guiden den du ja mal machen wolltest


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2009)

Kann leider erst ab 12. August...


----------



## Bumble (22. Juli 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kann leider erst ab 12. August...



Ne andere Möglichkeit speziell für arbeitsscheues Studentenpack wäre 18./19./20./21. August


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Juli 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ne andere Möglichkeit speziell für arbeitsscheues Studentenpack wäre 18./19./20./21. August



Wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (22. Juli 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ein anderes mal gerne (z.B 8./9./10. August), könnte dir jetzt auch den Brazilian guiden den du ja mal machen wolltest


wann warst denn da/wie wars? im tal (zinal)gewesen oder nur den einen trail? 
wenn ja muss ich dich ma interviewen 

an dem we 8-10.8 muss ich arbeiten...


----------



## Bumble (22. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> wann warst denn da/wie wars? im tal (zinal)gewesen oder nur den einen trail?
> wenn ja muss ich dich ma interviewen
> 
> an dem we 8-10.8 muss ich arbeiten...



Nur den Trail gefahren/getragen weil auf unsrer Seite (Berner Oberland) Rotzwetter war und im Wallis Traumwetter. 

Wir waren in der 2. Juliwoche dort.

Hab auch noch nen anderen Termin reingeschrieben.



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wohin?



Bis jetzt noch nirgends, war nur die Antwort auf Romarius Frage ob da jemand Zeit hat die Berge unsicher zu machen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> arbeitsscheues Studentenpack










Bumble schrieb:


> 18./19./20./21. August


Bevor ich zu konkreten Terminen ja und amen sage, müssen noch andere Sachen geklärt werden. Arbeitsscheue Studenten haben ja auch noch anderes zu tun, als faul sein und Klausuren ausm Ärmel schütteln


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Juli 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bevor ich zu konkreten Terminen ja und amen sage, müssen noch andere Sachen geklärt werden. Arbeitsscheue Studenten haben ja auch noch anderes zu tun, als faul sein und Klausuren ausm Ärmel schütteln



Wie?? Sind doch grad Semesterferien bis Oktober. Nein kein Schreibfehler. OKTOBER


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wie?? Sind doch grad Semesterferien bis Oktober. Nein kein Schreibfehler. OKTOBER


Schön wärs  Diese Woche ist letzte Vorlesungswoche (4 Klausuren, 1 letzte Woche schon) und weitere 4 hab ich in den ersten 3 "Ferien"-Wochen, dann 2 oder 3 Wochen frei, dann 2 Wochen Praktikum und dann ist auch schon bald Oktober. Ach, als Student hat mans ja sooo gut, sooo viel Ferien


----------



## Romarius (22. Juli 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Wie?? Sind doch grad Semesterferien bis Oktober. Nein kein Schreibfehler. OKTOBER


"vorlesungsfreie zeit". "ferien" sind nur 3 wochen im jahr. und da muss man als student meist arbeiten, unbezahlt. und findet dennoch keinen job 

@bumble: fein. ich werds wohl mit lift machen! 
mitte august bin ich unterwegs; irgendwo bei den sieben zwergen in den sieben bergen. wenn du länger zeit hast und keine angst für zugfahren hast, schreib mir. planung dazu läuft grad. sollte ganz witzig werden. 

"mitten aus dem leben": schlauch in stadtschlampe gewechselt. 300m zum richtigen aufpumpen an die tanke. abgestiegen "pffffft" - reisnagel eingefangen....spitze.


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schön wärs  Diese Woche ist letzte Vorlesungswoche (4 Klausuren, 1 letzte Woche schon) und weitere 4 hab ich in den ersten 3 "Ferien"-Wochen, dann 2 oder 3 Wochen frei, dann 2 Wochen Praktikum und dann ist auch schon bald Oktober. Ach, als Student hat mans ja sooo gut, sooo viel Ferien



So wie ihr studiert würde ich gerne mal Urlaub machen


----------



## THBiker (22. Juli 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> So wie ihr studiert würde ich gerne mal Urlaub machen



dann hättest du ja nie Urlaub


----------



## Bumble (22. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> @bumble: fein. ich werds wohl mit lift machen!





Romarius schrieb:


> @ wenn du länger zeit hast und keine angst für zugfahren hast, schreib mir.



Geht leider nur in dem genannten Zeitraum.


----------



## iTom (22. Juli 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schön wärs  Diese Woche ist letzte Vorlesungswoche (4 Klausuren, 1 letzte Woche schon) und weitere 4 hab ich in den ersten 3 "Ferien"-Wochen, dann 2 oder 3 Wochen frei, dann 2 Wochen Praktikum und dann ist auch schon bald Oktober. Ach, als Student hat mans ja sooo gut, sooo viel Ferien



Als Berufstätiger hat man es da ein bisschen besser; viel Kohle, variable Arbeitszeit, kaum Verantwortung und keine Arbeitsplatzsuche mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> dann hättest du ja nie Urlaub



Der war schon um die Ecke


----------



## THBiker (22. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der war schon um die Ecke


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


>





Zelle schrieb:


> So wie ihr studiert würde ich gerne mal Urlaub machen






THBiker schrieb:


> dann hättest du ja nie Urlaub


----------



## Zelle (22. Juli 2009)

:belegtesbrötchen:


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> :belegtesbrötchen:





guru39 schrieb:


> :hableshuhn:


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2009)

:rumpsteak:


----------



## Bumble (22. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


>



Dank der IGNORE-Funktion sind einige Threads wesentlich angenehmer zu lesen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Als Berufstätiger hat man es da ein bisschen besser; viel Kohle, variable Arbeitszeit, kaum Verantwortung und keine Arbeitsplatzsuche mehr


Kohle: jepp  Arbeitszeit: da bin ich auch flexibel (bis auf die fixen ~20h in der Uni), aber unterm Strich hab ich *deutlich *weniger Freizeit als damals als ich noch gearbeitet hab!  Verantwortung: Kommt ganz drauf an. Arbeitsplatzsuche: Jo... 




guru39 schrieb:


> Zelle schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schei$$ Spammer!!  :worschtsaladmitpommes:


----------



## der-tick.de (22. Juli 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kohle: jepp  Arbeitszeit: da bin ich auch flexibel (bis auf die fixen ~20h in der Uni), aber unterm Strich hab ich *deutlich *weniger Freizeit als damals als ich noch gearbeitet hab!  Verantwortung: Kommt ganz drauf an. Arbeitsplatzsuche: Jo...
> 
> 
> 
> Schei$$ Spammer!!  :worschtsaladmitpommes:


Ich falle nicht unter Spammer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (23. Juli 2009)

Kann wer mal die dappichen Smilies aus dem forum löschen? Auf Dauer wird man farbenblind.


			
				Tick schrieb:
			
		

> Ich falle nicht unter Spammer?


Würds dir helfen, wenn ich jetzt "Ja" sage? 

:der-Tick.de:

VG/A


----------



## der-tick.de (23. Juli 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kann wer mal die dappichen Smilies aus dem forum löschen? Auf Dauer wird man farbenblind.
> 
> Würds dir helfen, wenn ich jetzt "Ja" sage?
> 
> ...


Hmmm... würde keinen unterschied machen!


----------



## eL (23. Juli 2009)

flugdöner zurzeit auf der nachtroute?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Juli 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich falle nicht unter Spanner?


----------



## iTom (23. Juli 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kann wer mal die dappichen Smilies aus dem forum löschen? Auf Dauer wird man farbenblind.
> 
> Würds dir helfen, wenn ich jetzt "Ja" sage?
> 
> ...



Du hast wahrscheinlich noch nicht mit M$-Vista & M$-Office2007 arbeiten müssen. Das ist der Supergau. Mir kommt es so vor, als würden 32Mio Farben dazuverwendet, das Betriebssystem effektiver machen zu wollen 
Für nen Mega-Drogenrausch (LSD) wahrscheinlich i.O., aber zum Arbeiten absolut unangebracht.
Gut, wenn man den ganzen Tag spielt auf der Arbeit, dann wieder i.O.


----------



## iTom (23. Juli 2009)

Falls am WE sowas wie

:Gimmeldingen:
:Gemüsehändler:

oder 

:Ähnliches:

anstehen würde täte ich mich einladen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Falls am WE sowas wie
> 
> :Gimmeldingen:
> :Gemüsehändler:
> ...




Samstag würde passen.  Sonntag bin ich von meiner Regierung schon verplant.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Juli 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Samstag würde passen.  Sonntag bin ich von meiner Regierung schon verplant.


Ich schließ mich an, mein Bus fährt glücklicherweise auch Samstags


----------



## Bumble (23. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Du hast wahrscheinlich noch nicht mit M$-Vista & M$-Office2007 arbeiten müssen. Das ist der Supergau.
> Gut, wenn man den ganzen Tag spielt auf der Arbeit, dann wieder i.O.



Ich komm mit der Kombi ziemlich gut klar und finds vollkommen in Ordnung. 

Anscheinend spiel ich den ganzen Tag rum.


----------



## iTom (23. Juli 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Ich schließ mich an, mein Bus fährt glücklicherweise auch Samstags



Dieser?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Dieser?



ich glaub der kommt aus der anderen Richtung, ich fahr lieber mit dem hier


----------



## iTom (23. Juli 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Samstag würde passen.  Sonntag bin ich von meiner Regierung schon verplant.



:Wo:
und
:Welche Uhrzeit:



:Gimmelhändler: kenne ich schon,
:Gemüsedingen: glaube ich nicht zu kennen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
:Spitzkehren: wären was Feines, je mehr desto besser

Sieht fast nach Ü40-Tour aus


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Juli 2009)

Zug kommt um 09.53h im Böbig an. Brauch dann noch etwa 15min bis Gimmeldingen.
Lass uns am Sportplatz in diesem Gimmelhausen treffen. 10.15h. Angebot Treppen, Kurven, Kehren, Serpentinen, hupsen, springen. Will mir morgen auch mal den Königsberg wieder anschauen. Beim letzten Mal war dort ein etwas großer Baum quer gelegen. Nein das waren keine Wanderer  Da dürfte für jeden was dabei sein.
Bis morsche. 
Für diejenigen die noch nie dort waren. Im Ort ist es die kleine Straße Richtung Benjental. Ist angeschrieben. Sportplatz nicht zu übersehen.
Sollte es nasse Katzen und junge Hunde regnen bleib ich weiter am Cafetisch sitzen.
Ü 40 Party klingt geil. Obwohl mich wohl doch niemand mehr überholen wird/will. Vielleicht findet sich noch jemand ein, der den Schnitt etwas nach unten drückt.


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Zug kommt um 10.53h im Böbig an. Brauch dann noch etwa 15min bis Gimmeldingen.
> Lass uns am Sportplatz in diesem Gimmelhausen treffen. 10.15h.



Zeitreise 



wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Will mir morgen auch mal den Königsberg wieder anschauen.



wo ist der denn 

Vielelicht rollt man sich über den Weg  werd aber wohl mal D-Fels ansteuern


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Zeitreise



Altersbedingte Legastenie 
@ TH. Kleine Ebene dann Richtung gelber Punkt. Dann kummscht direkt hie. Wäre prima, haben uns ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> haben uns ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen.



kein wunder bei deinen Zeitreisen...bist einfach zuuuuuuuuuu schnell 



> gelber Punkt



kenn ich ja üüüüüüüüberhaupt nicht und find den auf meinen Karten auch nicht 



> Königsberg


find ich auch nicht 

liegt das außerhalb meiner konditionellen Erreichbarkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> liegt das außerhalb meiner konditionellen Erreichbarkeit



packst du  Liegt zwischen der Kaltenbrunner Hütte und dem Naturfreundhaus NW. Und jetzt pack mal die Karte aus und suche. Und nicht auf dem Kopf lesen


----------



## Tobsn (24. Juli 2009)

NW Richtung Lambrecht am Ortsausgang Richtung Südwesten halten.


----------



## iTom (24. Juli 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Zug kommt um 09.53h im Böbig an. Brauch dann noch etwa 15min bis Gimmeldingen.
> Lass uns am Sportplatz in diesem Gimmelhausen treffen. 10.15h. Angebot Treppen, Kurven, Kehren, Serpentinen, hupsen, springen. Will mir morgen auch mal den Königsberg wieder anschauen...



10.15Uhr sollte hinhauen. Wenn mein Auto mich nicht im Stich lässt, bin ich rechtzeitig dort. Meine Foto-Lumix hat mich leider im Stich gelassen und läßt sich nicht mehr ausschalten 

trotzdem bis dann...


----------



## THBiker (24. Juli 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> packst du  Liegt zwischen der Kaltenbrunner Hütte und dem Naturfreundhaus NW. Und jetzt pack mal die Karte aus und suche. Und nicht auf dem Kopf lesen



aaaaaaaaaaaaaach sooooooooo....hab i.d. falsche Richtung geguckt....war noch im Gimmeldinger Tal...so weit ging meine Karte gar nicht


----------



## iTom (25. Juli 2009)

Falls es morgen nochmal so etwas wie
:Gemüsehändler:
:Gimmeldingen:
:Maikammer:
:Ähnliches:
geben sollte, hätte ich Interesse daran. Heute hatte es ja meinerseits nicht geklappt.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. Juli 2009)

Morgen 10 Uhr Aprilstube wenn ich mich nicht verhört habe.

ps:
Radel schaltet wieder


----------



## iTom (25. Juli 2009)

Aprilstube sagt mir jetzt leider nichts


----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. Juli 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Falls es morgen nochmal so etwas wie
> :Gemüsehändler:
> :Gimmeldingen:
> :Maikammer:
> ...



Die Lösung der Umschreibung hast du bereits genannt....


----------



## iTom (25. Juli 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Die Lösung der Umschreibung hast du bereits genannt....



...bin so seeeehr auf der Leitung gesessen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (25. Juli 2009)

:1000 Maikammer/Alsterdöner:


----------



## eL (25. Juli 2009)

nö 1100


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juli 2009)

Kurzimpressionen von heute:
*-so muss eine Sonnenbrille aussehen!*



70er Jahre, Pornostyle - jetzt wieder in!
*-Leichtbau "on the fly"*



Singlespeed - nicht jedermanns Wunsch... Shadow heißt nicht das, was Shümano mal war.
*-gemeistert.*



Beim Foto war ich ein wenig zu spät am Auslöser - nicht nur Nicos Hinterteil sondern der ganze Kerl is da runtergefahren.

*Edith - es bleibt bei 1000*


----------



## Levty (26. Juli 2009)

Hat die Kette bei dem Hinterbau gehalten bzw. hat der Hinterbau noch funktioniert?


----------



## eL (26. Juli 2009)

so bekommt man das wippen auch wech

1100


----------



## Berghaemmerer (26. Juli 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Hat die Kette bei dem Hinterbau gehalten bzw. hat der Hinterbau noch funktioniert?


Nicht wirklich, hab versucht die Kettenlinie grade zu halten, hat aber dauernd hoch u runtergeschaltet. Musste zum Glück nur ein paar hundert Meter treten, dann gings bergab.
Singlespeeder mit dem Kettengeflicke kannste beim Fully ziemlich vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (26. Juli 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Singlespeeder mit dem Kettengeflicke kannste beim Fully ziemlich vergessen.


----------



## eL (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo flieggedöns 
Beim ablauschen deines hinterrades ist mir eine kleine abweichung in der speichenspannung aufgefallen. sicher nur 1-2N aber sicher ist sicher und du solltest das mal korrigieren lassen.

ansonst gerne wieder... dann auch mal pünktlich und 1-2 berge mehr.
der hochberg hat mir heute schon irgendwie gefehlt.

beste grüsse eL


----------



## Berghaemmerer (26. Juli 2009)

Mannomann, das war die goilste Tour ever !!!
Quasi die Entschädigung für das gestern gehimmelte Xtr-Schaltwerk:
Maikammer-Kalmit-Riedburg letzere mit technischer Hammer Abfahrt, dann Hochberg im oberen Teil das selbe Kaliber, unten viele enge Serpentinen, steile Treppen, wieder hoch zur Kalmit zum Schorlebunkern und Abschluss mit viel Flow zum Parkplatz in Maikammer.
In Zahlen 40,46 Km und 1583 Hömes (ca 1700 nach GPS) bei 4h40min Nettofahrzeit


----------



## iTom (26. Juli 2009)

@Flugdöner
Wie bringst Du das fertig, dass Dir jemand unaufgefordert das Felgenhorn leckt



Wie immer, ne tolle Runde und ne tolle Tour


----------



## Kelme (26. Juli 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ...
> Quasi die Entschädigung für das gestern gehimmelte Xtr-Schaltwerk:
> Maikammer-Kalmit-Riedburg letzere mit technischer Hammer Abfahrt, ...


Stimmt.




War gestern auch schon klasse


----------



## Flugrost (27. Juli 2009)

@eL, ich hoffe, Deiner Birne gehts wieder besser - als neuen Helm empfehle ich natürlich den Nachfolger deines kaputten (Supersonic). Dem Frützz is scheinbar nix passiert.
Mit den Speichen haste recht, beide LR müssen bald mal zum Puff - nachspannen reicht bald nicht mehr. Beiken is teuer.
@Berghämmerer, den "Serpentinenverweigerer" nehm ich dir langsam aber sicher nicht mehr ab.
@iTom, Feromone oder Duftbäumchen - ich weiß es nicht, ach übrigens: Berghämmerer, ich hab Deine LR heute gar nicht knacken gehört.
@Kelme, ich find das gut, dass wir alle an den gleichen Passagen unseren Spass haben. Scusi, sowas gehört eigentlich in den "Miteinander" Thread.


----------



## Kelme (27. Juli 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... Scusi, sowas gehört eigentlich in den "Miteinander" Thread.


Untersteh dich !


----------



## Flugrost (27. Juli 2009)

Kelme - kein Kuschelkurs?


----------



## Kelme (27. Juli 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kelme - kein Kuschelkurs?


Frag' hier mal eine(n) ob ich jemals auf demselbigen war. Niemals!


----------



## Flugrost (27. Juli 2009)

Im Alter darf man nix ausschließen.
Haste den:  übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. Juli 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> @eL, ich hoffe, Deiner Birne gehts wieder besser - als neuen Helm empfehle ich natürlich den Nachfolger deines kaputten (Supersonic). Dem Frützz is scheinbar nix passiert.


hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen? wohl nach der Trennung passiert?
gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite.


Flugrost schrieb:


> @Berghämmerer, den "Serpentinenverweigerer" nehm ich dir langsam aber sicher nicht mehr ab.


Na ein paar am unteren Hochberg hab ich noch ausgelassen, aber es war schon schlimmer - werde mal über "Serpentinenlangsamversteher" nachdenken 



Flugrost schrieb:


> ach übrigens: Berghämmerer, ich hab Deine LR heute gar nicht knacken gehört.


Lag an der zu niedrigen Speichenspannung die ich seitdem 3x erhöht hab bis Ruhe im Karton war, hoffe das hält jetzt.

Grüße Roland


----------



## eL (27. Juli 2009)

Tom das liegt daran das der Kerl seine Bude immer in der crashtest Zone abparkt.

Also eins ist klar: Newton hatte recht und deshalb futtern besser im Tal

Das neue Plastekäppchen wird auf jedenfall was sehr schickes in weiß. Was feines mit Polycarbonat Außenschale Und ExpandierendesPolyPropylen Schaumkern. Das kann man zu jeder Jahreszeit /bike tragen und man macht immer nen schmalen Fuß.

Denn Merket auf!! Und weist du nicht was du tust... so lass es auf jeden Fall Elegant aussehen 

bis dann im Tann


----------



## Houschter (27. Juli 2009)

Wie ich lese ist dir nix ernstes passiert!  

Gut so!


----------



## eL (27. Juli 2009)

Schaize vergeht nich


----------



## Romarius (31. Juli 2009)

wer wo was wann am we?
hätte beide tage lust... wenn wer in neustadt/lambrecht fahren ginge, bzw dort endet, wäre mir das sehr recht, da ich sa abend richtung kl müsste bzw so morgen von da komme.


----------



## Lynus (31. Juli 2009)

Edith sagt: Bad-Ass war schneller http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=413722


----------



## der-tick.de (4. August 2009)

Heut: Dienstag - 19:30 Uhr ab NW Freibad - Eine Runde Weinbiet. Und Donnerstag das selbe! Wer ist dabei? 

Sonntag wohl 1-2 Stunden früher... Ansonsten ist das WE leider dicht. 

Meine Uzzi ist wieder da , mein Kopf aber nicht frei...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. August 2009)

Wer fährt morgen am Haardrand?
Lambrecht, Gimmeldingen,Gemüseheimer oder Maikammer?
Komm grad von Boppard und möcht meinem neuen Hobel, auch wenn er noch nicht ganz fertig ist, noch etwas Auslauf gönnen.

Gruß Roland


----------



## iTom (7. August 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen am Haardrand?
> Lambrecht, Gimmeldingen,Gemüseheimer oder Maikammer?
> Komm grad von Boppard und möcht meinem neuen Hobel, auch wenn er noch nicht ganz fertig ist, noch etwas Auslauf gönnen.
> 
> Gruß Roland



? Wegen nem Schaltwerk gleich ein neues Rad gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> ? Wegen nem Schaltwerk gleich ein neues Rad gekauft?



Ja nee,
angefangen hasts eigentlich diesen Mittwoch mit dem hier 






und da ist ja nicht mal ein Schaltwerk dabeigewesen....
Jetzt siehts so aus:





zwar noch nicht fertig, fährt aber schon ganz passabel, mom sind noch Mickymausgabel, CC-lenker und viel zu langer Vorbau montiert, wird aber nächste Woche behoben.
So, nochmal:
wer fährt morgen wo?


----------



## der-tick.de (8. August 2009)

Sonntag 16 Uhr Gemüsedingens... 
Weinbiet - Stabenberg - Weinbiet...


----------



## Bumble (8. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sonntag 16 Uhr Gemüsedingens...
> Weinbiet - Stabenberg - Weinbiet...



Was sind denn das für komische Startzeiten ? 

Um 18:00 ist Schlafenszeit, also nix für mich.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (8. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Sonntag 16 Uhr Gemüsedingens...
> Weinbiet - Stabenberg - Weinbiet...


da wollt ich mit dem schweren Ding eigentlich schon müde sein...


----------



## der-tick.de (8. August 2009)

Und ich hab bis dahin besuch und muss noch was für die Kondition tun! Müsst ja nicht mit.


----------



## der-tick.de (8. August 2009)

Ach ja, streichen wir das Weinbiet in der Planung.... Da ist ja der Neustadt Marathon... 
Hohe Log, Kalmit, Hoheberg - Und zurück! 

Sonntag 16 Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (9. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hohe Log, Kalmit, Hoheberg - Und zurück!
> 
> Sonntag 16 Uhr...


Wann wird es nochmal dunkel?

Ich wäre evtl. dabei.


----------



## Zelle (9. August 2009)




----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wann wird es nochmal dunkel?
> 
> Ich wäre evtl. dabei.



21.30 Uhr sollten wir wieder im Tal sein, sonst wirds schwierig mit zurück... Am Donnerstag ranten schon ein paar Schwarzkittel vor meinem Reifen um 21.00 Uhr rum... 

Meld dich schnell, sonst bin ich jetzt schon im Wald!


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


>




Geiles Video! Geiler Luftballon! Ist der noch zu haben?


----------



## Zelle (9. August 2009)

Der rote am Rucksack ist nicht mehr zu haben, der ist geplatzt als sich ein Mitfahrer, dessen Namen ich hier nicht veröffentlichen werde, an den besagten Lustballon vergangen hat


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Der rote am Rucksack ist nicht mehr zu haben, der ist geplatzt als sich ein Mitfahrer, dessen Namen ich hier nicht veröffentlichen werde, an den besagten Lustballon vergangen hat


Wieso hast du ihn putt gemacht? Und wieso sitzt du vor dem Rechner statt zu Biken? Willst nicht mitkommen um 16 Uhr?


----------



## Zelle (9. August 2009)

Ich wars nicht! 

Heute ist Drachentag, daher sitze ich heute nicht auf dem Bike rum sondern liege auf dem Sofa, trinke Bier und lass mir die Eier kraulen


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Ich wars nicht!
> 
> Heute ist Drachentag, daher sitze ich heute nicht auf dem Bike rum sondern liege auf dem Sofa, trinke Bier und lass mir die Eier kraulen


----------



## eL (9. August 2009)

Bewölkung: Franz K3  

sehr geil

aber jetzt sag mir doch ma einer :

Wieso Weshalb Warum ?
macht ihr so Sinn freie Sachen

iss euch so argh langweilig?


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Bewölkung: Franz K3
> 
> sehr geil
> 
> ...


Besser als hier so doof rum zu spämen! 
Dir scheint ja auch langweilig zu sein! 

Ich bin jetzt im Keller und um 16 Uhr am Gemüsedingens auf das Don Stefano kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (9. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt im Keller und um 16 Uhr am Gemüsedingens auf das Don Stefano kommt...


Das wird nix mehr! War bis jetzt im Keller und hab die junge Italienerin gegen die Alte getauscht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Hohe Log, Kalmit, Hoheberg - Und zurück!


Welche Route nimmst du denn von der Kalmit zum Hohenberg?


----------



## han (9. August 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Wieso Weshalb Warum ?
> macht ihr so Sinn freie Sachen
> 
> iss euch so argh langweilig?



da klappt der Bunnyhop besser


----------



## eL (9. August 2009)

stefan von alten italienerinnen sagt man aber die sein so mürrisch! und zänkisch

tja han dann sollte die gute 10a aber nochmal im Physik Buch lesen bevor sich merkliche Verbesserungen in der Airtime einstellen


----------



## han (9. August 2009)

eL schrieb:


> stefan von alten italienerinnen sagt man aber die sein so mürrisch! und zänkisch
> 
> tja han dann sollte die gute 10a aber nochmal im Physik Buch lesen bevor sich merkliche Verbesserungen in der Airtime einstellen



a) wie redest du über meine Mutter? Du sagst also, sie kann nicht kochen? 

b) beim nächsten Trick zeigt sie uns dann ein Tailwipp über einem Baumstamm


----------



## zena (9. August 2009)

eL schrieb:


> tja han dann sollte die gute 10a aber nochmal im Physik Buch lesen bevor sich merkliche Verbesserungen in der Airtime einstellen



was kümmert mich die Physik? die Hummel kümmerts auch nicht und die fliegt trotzdem mach dir mal keine Gedanken über meine Airtime, bin lieber bodenständig und Abflüge kommen meist ungeplant


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Das wird nix mehr! War bis jetzt im Keller und hab die junge Italienerin gegen die Alte getauscht.


What hast getauscht? 
Ich bin gerade nach Haus... War ne geile runde. Hätte halt ne Stunde vorher los gekonnt, wenn ich nicht auf dich gewartet hätt. 
Naja, typisch Gelbfüßler...


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2009)

zena schrieb:


> was kümmert mich die Physik? die Hummel kümmerts auch nicht und die fliegt trotzdem mach dir mal keine Gedanken über meine Airtime, bin lieber bodenständig und Abflüge kommen meist ungeplant


Du fährst gut und deine Airtime stimmt auch! 
Und seit wann hören wir auf El? Solangs nicht um seine Buletten geht, kommt da doch nix gutes... (Was erwartet man auch von ner Berliner Schnautze)


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Welche Route nimmst du denn von der Kalmit zum Hohenberg?


Ja... Ab über den nächsten Berg, dann immer das Dingenstal runter und den Hohenberg rauf, dann die Abfahrt richtung Zollstock, einmal wieder zur Kalmit beamen und fertig. 

Die Hochbergabfahrt sieht schon ganz schön lädiert aus... Da darf man leider schon drauf hinweisen das Biker die Wege kaputt machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (9. August 2009)

Mariäh ihm schmeckts nich

iss dieser teilwüpp irgend was italienisches zum essen?

also wenn maria so richtich jut kochen könnt... ja also dann!!!


----------



## Don Stefano (9. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> What hast getauscht?


Die 55 gegen die Z1. Die 55 muss ich einschicken, ist auf der letzten Tour total abgesoffen und war fast rigid am Ende der Tour. Die letzten 10 cm Federweg gibt sie auch nach Ablassen sämtlicher Luft nicht mehr her.


der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade nach Haus... War ne geile runde. Hätte halt ne Stunde vorher los gekonnt, wenn ich nicht auf dich gewartet hätt.


Sorry, ich dachte nicht, dass du fest mit mir rechnest. 





Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich wäre evtl. dabei.


Wenn ich mit gekonnt hätte, hättest du es rechtzeitig gewusst.


----------



## der-tick.de (9. August 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Die 55 gegen die Z1. Die 55 muss ich einschicken, ist auf der letzten Tour total abgesoffen und war fast rigid am Ende der Tour. Die letzten 10 cm Federweg gibt sie auch nach Ablassen sämtlicher Luft nicht mehr her.
> Sorry, ich dachte nicht, dass du fest mit mir rechnest. Wenn ich mit gekonnt hätte, hättest du es rechtzeitig gewusst.



Hey, kein Problem. War ja nicht schlimm... Hab ich vorher noch daheim aufräumen können... etc.. Nicht das ich nur auf dich gewartet hab und mir dabei die Beine in den Bauch gestanden hab. 
Die 55 ist übrigens ne Taiwanesin...


----------



## Flugrost (9. August 2009)

eL schrieb:


> Bewölkung: Franz K3
> 
> sehr geil
> 
> ...



Weil wirs können?

@Zelle - ich bin so froh, dass Du nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hast.


			
				red balloon schrieb:
			
		

> Yippiie a yeah yeah yippie a döner


----------



## Don Stefano (10. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ie 55 ist übrigens ne Taiwanesin...


Jaja.


----------



## face-to-ground (10. August 2009)

zena schrieb:


> was kümmert mich die Physik? die Hummel kümmerts auch nicht und die fliegt trotzdem...



tja - daß die hummel fliegen kann, liegt schlichtweg daran, daß der physiker, der das behauptet hat, nicht rechnen konnte. also ebenso ein mythos, wie der extreme eisengehalt von spinat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (10. August 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> ebenso ein mythos, wie der extreme eisengehalt von spinat



Ich dachte der "Blup" wär zum Rostschutz im Eisfach!


----------



## der-tick.de (10. August 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich dachte der "Blup" wär zum Rostschutz im Eisfach!



Ja!


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. August 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich dachte der "Blup" wär zum Rostschutz im Eisfach!


Falsch gedacht, das hat andere Gründe...


----------



## Levty (10. August 2009)

Kündige mich hiermitt für sonntag in der Pfalz an. Vol fährt da ja jemand, der mich noch kennt  und mag mich mitnehmen. 

Cheers , lev!


----------



## der-tick.de (10. August 2009)

Bin auch Sonntag am Start, ich würde sogar Lev mitnehmen.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. August 2009)

OK Lev - ich sach Bescheid...

@Tick:
Willst du wieder von 17:00-19:00 Uhr fahren, oder schon um elf?


----------



## der-tick.de (11. August 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> OK Lev - ich sach Bescheid...
> 
> @Tick:
> Willst du wieder von 17:00-19:00 Uhr fahren, oder schon um elf?


Ich würde sogar 10 Uhr nehmen. Hab ja keinen Besuch mehr. 
Übrigens war es letzten Sonntag von 16 Uhr bis 21 Uhr! 

Samstag geht erst ab 13 Uhr oder so... 
muss ich aber im Detail noch abklären. 

Ich könnt hier noch ne Weinbietrunde am Mittwoch ab 19:20 Uhr vor meiner Haustür anbieten.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. August 2009)

Na dann kannst du ja den Lev sogar zu Hause abholen, wenn du schon um zehn starten willst, dann wird's aber knapp bis um elf...


----------



## der-tick.de (11. August 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na dann kannst du ja den Lev sogar zu Hause abholen, wenn du schon um zehn starten willst, dann wird's aber knapp bis um elf...


Und wohin soll ich den Lev dann begleiten? 
Sprich wo ist Treffpunkt? 
Gemüsedingens? 
Kaltenbrunner Tal?


----------



## el Zimbo (11. August 2009)

Wenn das schon fest stünde, hätte ich's euch per PN mitgeteilt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (11. August 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn das schon fest stünde, hätte ich's euch per PN mitgeteilt...



Ich bin für Gemüsedingens...


----------



## Zelle (11. August 2009)

guck mal auf den Kalender


----------



## der-tick.de (11. August 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> guck mal auf den Kalender


Was willst mir damit sagen?


----------



## Zelle (11. August 2009)

Dass Du mal auf den Kalender gucken sollst


----------



## der-tick.de (11. August 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Dass Du mal auf den Kalender gucken sollst


Und was soll der mir sagen? Außer das Sonntag noch ein wenig hin ist?


----------



## Zelle (11. August 2009)

Genau das ... man kann doch unmöglich schon am Dienstag wissen was man am Sonntag machen wird


----------



## face-to-ground (11. August 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Genau das ... man kann doch unmöglich schon am Dienstag wissen was man am Sonntag machen wird



du meinst aber sonntag, den 16.08.20*10*, oder? das wäre ja das erste mal, daß ich erlebe, daß ein deutscher nicht schon sein halbes leben im voraus verplant hat und mal eben spontan was unternehmen könnte 

edith: und ja, ich weiß - der 16.08.2010 ist kein sonntag....


----------



## Levty (11. August 2009)

Danke Zimbo, kannste mir evtl ne Mail senden? Bin die ganze woche nur mobil online, und die mobile mtb-News seite stinkt!
Email ist viel einfacher...


----------



## Romarius (12. August 2009)

grüss gott und auf wiedersehen...oder so.

morgen gehts bei mir auf große reise. danke schonmal vorab an die diversen personen hier, die mit tipps und rat anregungen gegeben haben 

aber mei ist das ein planungsaufwand. beim skifahren ist das alles viel leichter. da wird mehr am berg entschieden werden, da man ja nicht so auf wege festgelegt ist.


falls doch wer zeit/lust finden sollte, sind bis vmtl. 30.august unterwegs. sind einige schmakerl und einige ungewisse touren dabei. gletscherüberquerung und evtl 1-2 erstbefahrungen genauso wie bikeparks und einige erschlichene hm.

email steht in signatur.

(btw.: um die gps-diskussion nochmal anzuheizen: wir werden doch eins dabei haben, allerdings nur zum aufzeichnen. denn wenn schon deppen-spielzeug, dann will ich da auch mitspielen!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (12. August 2009)

Gib den Track dann mal bitte weiter, möchte auch mal eine erstbefahrung machen


----------



## iTom (12. August 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> ...
> 
> (btw.: um die gps-diskussion nochmal anzuheizen: wir werden doch eins dabei haben, allerdings nur zum aufzeichnen. denn wenn schon deppen-spielzeug, dann will ich da auch mitspielen!  )



Zum Aufzeichnen brauchst Du nur ne GPS-Maus mit Logger Ist putzig klein und leicht


----------



## Flugrost (12. August 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Gib den Track dann mal bitte weiter, möchte auch mal eine erstbefahrung machen


Ich auch! Aber ein wenig später.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (15. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,

na, wer fährt am Sonntag den 16.8.09?


Hab mein 

 nun fast fertig 
Darf ab nun auch ein weng schwierig und verblockt sein 

Cu
Roland


----------



## Bumble (15. August 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Hab mein
> 
> nun fast fertig



Haste denn deine Gewichtsobergrenze gesprengt ?

Jetzt doch keine Totem oder hatte ich das nur falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (15. August 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Haste denn deine Gewichtsobergrenze gesprengt ?
> 
> Jetzt doch keine Totem oder hatte ich das nur falsch verstanden ?



Bin dank Luft-Lyrik (2297g) bei ziemlich genau 16Kg gelandet, die Totem hätte von der Höhe nicht ganz gepasst und war auch das falsche Modell, 2cm zu hoch und durchgängig 1,5" statt tapered und mit fast 3 Kilo auch noch richtig fett. Die passt wohl eher zu einem Demo, die 160er Lyrik ohne Schnickschnack arbeitet richtig gut und passt perfekt zum Hinterbau, hatte gestern am Dansenberger Spot richtig Spass gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (15. August 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Bin dank Luft-Lyrik (2297g) bei ziemlich genau 16Kg gelandet, die Totem hätte von der Höhe nicht ganz gepasst und war auch das falsche Modell, 2cm zu hoch und durchgängig 1,5" statt tapered und mit fast 3 Kilo auch noch richtig fett. Die passt wohl eher zu einem Demo, die 160er Lyrik ohne Schnickschnack arbeitet richtig gut und passt perfekt zum Hinterbau, hatte gestern am Dansenberger Spot richtig Spass gehabt



find ich ja ganz schön Fett... Meine Uzzi wiegt 15,6kg bei 203/196mm Federweg.


----------



## Bumble (15. August 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Bin dank Luft-Lyrik (2297g) bei ziemlich genau 16Kg gelandet, die Totem hätte von der Höhe nicht ganz gepasst und war auch das falsche Modell, 2cm zu hoch und durchgängig 1,5" statt tapered und mit fast 3 Kilo auch noch richtig fett.



Darauf wollte ich damals auch raus, als du dein angestrebtes Gewicht mit Totem genannt hast. 

Ist das schon die neue Lyrik ? Ich bin ja grade am überlegen es mal mit der 2010èr zu probieren, da kann mir aber noch niemand genaue Gewichtsangaben geben und die alte U-Turn war ja brutal schwer


----------



## Berghaemmerer (15. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> find ich ja ganz schön Fett... Meine Uzzi wiegt 15,6kg bei 203/196mm Federweg.



Der Rahmen wiegt mit Dämpfer und Stütze halt schon 4,8Kg, aber bei der Optik...

@Bumble:
Ist ne 09er


----------



## Deleted 48198 (15. August 2009)

Hey Roland, ist ein schönes Radl geworden.  Hoffentlich machen die 3 kg Mehrgewicht dich jetzt etwas langsamer


----------



## Berghaemmerer (15. August 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Hey Roland, ist ein schönes Radl geworden.  Hoffentlich machen die 3 kg Mehrgewicht dich jetzt etwas langsamer


 Aber nur bergauf , runter rollts dafür etwas besser 
Hab aber auch zum hochtreten schon ein passendes Setup gefunden, morgen werden wir sehen obs taugt...


----------



## Levty (15. August 2009)

Hey Tick, gab's den fw im Sonderangebot 

bis morgen


----------



## Franz/K3 (15. August 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Genau das ... man kann doch unmöglich schon am Dienstag wissen was man am Sonntag machen wird




Doch POPPEN !


So sammelt der AWP´ler bereits im Sommer Punkte.


----------



## Levty (16. August 2009)

Gott, bin so voll, dass ich das tatsächlich ausgeklickt hab. ´


----------



## Zelle (16. August 2009)

Vielleicht komm' ich heute nicht ... bringt gerade so'n Spaß zu poppen!


----------



## kneesliding (16. August 2009)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Doch POPPEN !
> 
> 
> So sammelt der AWP´ler bereits im Sommer Punkte.



Shit, das ist der Hammer, habe eben 3 stunden rumgeklickt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (16. August 2009)

Kein Wunder dass die Geburtenzahlen i. d. BRD rückläufig sind...


----------



## der-tick.de (16. August 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Hey Tick, gab's den fw im Sonderangebot
> 
> bis morgen



Jup!


----------



## Levty (16. August 2009)

Yeah, war cool ein paar alte Leute wieder zu treffen. Mit alt meine ich nicht euer Alter 

Jetzt gibts erstmal Kaasspätzle, miam


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. August 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> ...



Haben Sie Dich in den ICE einsteigen lassen?


----------



## Levty (16. August 2009)

Hab mich außen festgehalten und auf dem Gegengleis gerollt...

Was meinst du? Ich bin in Lambrecht eingestiegen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. August 2009)

Als Student wird man einfach nicht ausreichend unterstützt. 

Dass der ICE in Lambrecht nicht hält ist mir schon klar. Ich war schon überrascht, dass auf der Strecke überhaupt der ICE verkeht. Ich hab gedacht da fährt nur die olle Dampflok.


----------



## der-tick.de (16. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Als Student wird man einfach nicht ausreichend unterstützt.
> 
> Dass der ICE in Lambrecht nicht hält ist mir schon klar. Ich war schon überrascht, dass auf der Strecke überhaupt der ICE verkeht. Ich hab gedacht da fährt nur die olle Dampflok.



Da fährt sogar TGV und IC sowie natürlich ICE und ordentlich Güterverkehr... 
So ca. alle 10 Min. ein Zug!


----------



## OZM (16. August 2009)




----------



## der-tick.de (16. August 2009)

OZM schrieb:


>



Wo ist das denn entstanden? Geile Landschaft, schickes Mudbunny!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (17. August 2009)

Sieht nach Vogesen aus


----------



## eL (17. August 2009)

bisschen viel gemüse drum herum
vietnam?


----------



## kneesliding (17. August 2009)

wenn es den Vogesen ist, da möchte ich auch hin 

Aber mich fragt neimand 

Naja, bin halt der Blöde Englander


----------



## eL (17. August 2009)

ach pete
Ich würde dich fragen

Pete kommste mit nach vogesien?


----------



## der-tick.de (17. August 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Sieht nach Vogesen aus



Könnt auch irgendwo Alpen sein... 
Elbsandsteingebirge hat auch so schöne Ecken zu bieten... 
...
Außerdem ist das eine für mich viel zu ungenaue Angabe. Ich will die GPS Koordinate!


----------



## kneesliding (17. August 2009)

eL schrieb:


> ach pete
> Ich würde dich fragen
> 
> Pete kommste mit nach vogesien?



Ja?

wann?

Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (17. August 2009)

Hey Pete - reanimated?


----------



## kneesliding (17. August 2009)

Tcha,

ein bisschen schon, war aber trotzdem ein schönen tag mit euch, aber 2mal Kalmit???

NIE wieder........

Pete


----------



## Bogie (17. August 2009)

... und dann  noch ein schwereres Bike haben wollen


----------



## kneesliding (17. August 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> ... und dann  noch ein schwereres Bike haben wollen



Wie sagt man auf Englisch,

what you want, and what you get are 2 different things......

Pete

p.s. ich kann aber auch abnehmen, wenn ich die Scokolade weglasse..


----------



## el Zimbo (17. August 2009)

Na Pete, wie schon gesacht - Hügel ist Hügel...
Also den Altissimo würde ich auch nicht zwei Mal an einem Tag hoch fahren wollen,
aber in der Pfalz fühlen sich die Hügel alle ungefähr gleich hoch an.
Wir können jedoch gerne beim nächsten Mal ein paar andere 600+ Hügel einbauen,
wenn dir das lieber ist. 

PS:
Lieber mehr Training, als weniger Schokolade, oder Alkohol, oder Schnitzel, oder...


----------



## kneesliding (17. August 2009)

und genau das ist mein Problem,

ich komme mit dem Training diese Jahr gar nicht in die Gänge....

Naja, ich probiers mal..
Sonst muss ich nach jeden ausfahrt kotzen :kotz:

Pete


----------



## Bogie (17. August 2009)

Also auf keinen Fall weniger Essen oder weniger Alkohol. Das käme ja einem kalten Entzug gleich


----------



## iTom (17. August 2009)

kneesliding schrieb:


> ...
> ich komme mit dem Training diese Jahr gar nicht in die Gänge....
> ...



Das wird auch gerne gesehen, z.B. bei der Tour de France, Leichtathletik-WM, usw.:

Fit ohne Training


----------



## face-to-ground (17. August 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Das wird auch gerne gesehen, z.B. bei der Tour de France, Leichtathletik-WM, usw.:
> 
> Fit ohne Training



verdammt - also ist es doch ein mythos, daß man die zaubermittelchen nur mit hartem training sinnvoll einsetzen kann. hast du noch was über


----------



## iTom (17. August 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> verdammt - also ist es doch ein mythos, daß man die zaubermittelchen nur mit hartem training sinnvoll einsetzen kann. hast du noch was über



Also der Jamaikaner, der 9:58sek gerannt ist auf 100m, hat dies angeblich mit Fastfood erreicht ala McDoof...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (17. August 2009)

alter da is soviel chemie in den burgern daß das doping ja schon fast legal ist.


----------



## face-to-ground (17. August 2009)

klar - kann ich gut verstehen, daß der so gerannt ist. wenn du zu viel von dem zeug intus hast, dann kann es schon mal sein, daß man es seeeehr eilig hat


----------



## eL (17. August 2009)

ach watt det is nen zylone oder ne cyborg oder watt auch immer.


----------



## Flugrost (18. August 2009)

eL, Du schaust zu wenich Science Fiction


----------



## eL (18. August 2009)

ja genau
ich bin dafür die sience fiction daten direkt per wirelessUSB ins hirn zu übertragen. Die aufnahme über die externen sensoren wie auge und ohr ist so ineffektiv und fehlerhaft.


----------



## Flugrost (19. August 2009)

schaut mal - Doublefrontflip


----------



## Houschter (19. August 2009)

Ganz großes Kino!  Bischen Bluna isser aber schon, der Kollege!


----------



## der-tick.de (19. August 2009)

Juhu - heute 12 von 12 Spitzkehren der Snake geschafft! (Ach ja, Zimbo kennt den Witz an der Aussage)  
Und den Wolkenbruchweg bin ich heut auch noch runter. Ein geiler Tag!  

Was geht am WE?


----------



## Flugrost (19. August 2009)

es sind dreizehn - glückwunsch! einige sind schon kniffelig.

Am WoE? Lust auf 200km RR?

Start0650 Sa, Ma, Bhf / Straßbourg und per Velo zurück. 38+9+Futter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (19. August 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> es sind dreizehn - glückwunsch! einige sind schon kniffelig.
> 
> Am WoE? Lust auf 200km RR?
> 
> Start0650 Sa, Ma, Bhf / Straßbourg und per Velo zurück. 38+9+Futter


Danke! Aber mit der richtigen Linie... Geht alles. 
Nur die Treppe oben... Die muss ich noch üben. Naja, Freitag mal hin und 100x versuchen. 

Mangels RR eher weniger... 

Übrigens haben wir heut schon wieder ne Wildschweinrotte aufgescheucht.


----------



## Flugrost (19. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Danke! Aber mit der richtigen Linie... (


Umsetzen eröffnet völlig neue Perspektiven und ist leicht zu lernen. Dies als Vorschlag.


----------



## Houschter (20. August 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Am WoE? Lust auf 200km RR?



50km Mtb wären mir auch lieber. Wie kommts?


----------



## el Zimbo (20. August 2009)

Also werter Herr Flugrost - die Treppe ist auch mit Umsetzten kein Pappenstiel...
Herr Bogner fährt mittlerweile immer von der Seite rein, auch das hat bei mir schon mit einer kurzen Flugphase geendet.

...aber demnächst wird die sch... von mir Treppe gekillt!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (21. August 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also werter Herr Flugrost - die Treppe ist auch mit Umsetzten kein Pappenstiel...
> Herr Bogner fährt mittlerweile immer von der Seite rein, auch das hat bei mir schon mit einer kurzen Flugphase geendet.
> 
> ...aber demnächst wird die sch... von mir Treppe gekillt!!!


Nachdem ich die Fahrtechnisch Anspruchsvollen Sachen soweit wie vorher mich wieder an der Wolfsburg trau... Ja die Treppe muss auch von mir demnächst. Aber doch nicht wie angekündigt morgen. Immerhin hab ich heut ab 16 Uhr Hitzefrei gehabt! 
Und deswegen 3h - 1000hm - 2x Weinbiet mit viel Schnörkeln, danach Eisdiele... 
Morgen Fitnessstudio und Samstag dann Beerfelden. 

Die Frage ist, was machen wir am *Sonntag*? Selber Treffpunkt aber dann in die andere Richtung? Zigeunerfelsen, Hohe Loog, Kalmit, Maikammern, Hochberg, St. Martin, Kalmit, Hohe Loog, Speyerheld?
*Treffen 11 Uhr am gewohnten Ort?*


----------



## pfalz (21. August 2009)

> Samstag dann Beerfelden



Dann sehen wird uns ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (21. August 2009)

@Tick:
Was du am Sonntag machst weiß ich nicht, ich bin in Bad Wildbad...


----------



## iTom (21. August 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Tick:
> Was du am Sonntag machst weiß ich nicht, ich bin in Bad Wildbad...



Auf der Strecke oder drumherum? Drumherum serpentient es sich ganz prima


----------



## el Zimbo (21. August 2009)

...das hat mir schon jemand geflüstert - man könne von der Strecke ab auf einen Trail fahren.
Aber Tour ist am Samstag, Sonntag dann Bikepark.


----------



## der-tick.de (21. August 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...das hat mir schon jemand geflüstert - man könne von der Strecke ab auf einen Trail fahren.
> Aber Tour ist am Samstag, Sonntag dann Bikepark.


Kannst auch beides verbinden. Vom Bikepark aus kannst einige Trails abchecken und den Lift hoch nehmen. 
Aber Wildbad lass ich derzeit lieber... Das bekommt meiner Schulter nicht zu gut. 

An den Rest, wer kommt Sonntag mit um 11 Uhr treffen am Gemüsedingens?


----------



## Zelle (21. August 2009)

Ich starte Sonntag früher, weiß auch noch nicht genau wo. Melde mich aber sollte ich mich irgendwo ums Weinbiet herum treiben.


----------



## mtb_nico (21. August 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Tick:
> Was du am Sonntag machst weiß ich nicht, ich bin in Bad Wildbad...


Fährt da die ganze AWP-Crowd hin? Traue mir das noch nicht zu diese Woche. Die Hand ist immer noch nicht 100% iO.


----------



## kneesliding (21. August 2009)

nö

nur eingeladenen


----------



## kneesliding (21. August 2009)

ist jemand morgen unterwegs ???

Pete


----------



## Zelle (21. August 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Fährt da die ganze AWP-Crowd hin? Traue mir das noch nicht zu diese Woche. Die Hand ist immer noch nicht 100% iO.



Nur _Zimbo_gie/K3


----------



## Berghaemmerer (22. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Juhu - heute 12 von 12 Spitzkehren der Snake geschafft! (Ach ja, Zimbo kennt den Witz an der Aussage)
> Und den Wolkenbruchweg bin ich heut auch noch runter. Ein geiler Tag!
> 
> Was geht am WE?



na na, haste mal wieder klammheimlich trainiert? Ich am Montag aber auch 
Mir wurde vergangenen Sonntag nach nur 10 von 13 Snake-Kehren nahegelegt den SX-Rahmen wieder zurückzugeben  und dabei dachte ich schon es hängt an meiner Formschwäche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (22. August 2009)

wenn sich keiner meldet, schlaf ich halt morgen aus, also kein treff um 11....


----------



## pfalz (23. August 2009)

Dabei müsste er dringend die ganzen Bratwürste verdauen....


----------



## der-tick.de (23. August 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Dabei müsste er dringend die ganzen Bratwürste verdauen....



das waren doch nur 5! 
Das Chilly Con Carne von gestern Abend lag schon wesentlich schwerer im Magen!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (24. August 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Nur _Zimbo_gie/K3


Stimmt, die hatte ich zufälligerweise   zusammen mit einem Bekannten auch dort angetroffen.
Nette  Spielwiesen  übrigens dort, vor allem die beiden Downhillstrecken bieten z.T. abseits der schnellsten Linie feinste technische Leckerbissen


----------



## iTom (24. August 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Stimmt, die hatte ich zufälligerweise   zusammen mit einem Bekannten auch dort angetroffen.
> Nette  Spielwiesen  übrigens dort, vor allem die beiden Downhillstrecken bieten z.T. abseits der schnellsten Linie feinste technische Leckerbissen



Wieviele Schaltwerke brachte der ruppige Felsenhaufen?


----------



## der-tick.de (24. August 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Stimmt, die hatte ich zufälligerweise   zusammen mit einem Bekannten auch dort angetroffen.
> Nette  Spielwiesen  übrigens dort, vor allem die beiden Downhillstrecken bieten z.T. abseits der schnellsten Linie feinste technische Leckerbissen


Das VIdeo entstand aber an einer Stelle wo man normalerweise schnell sein sollte, dann ist das nämlich einfach dort.


----------



## Franz/K3 (24. August 2009)

Claus,

jetzt hau doch nicht immer so auf die Kacke!

Anstatt ständig mit solchen Sprüchen um Dich zu werfen, könntest Du ja mal eine Video vom kühlen Reiter auf der Uzzi einstellen und so erahnen lassen was Fahrkunst wirklich bedeutet.


----------



## eL (24. August 2009)

mussu aufpassen das de dem messner (oder Yeti) nich übern daumen fährst

habt ihr dafür etwa bezahlt??


----------



## Franz/K3 (24. August 2009)

eL schrieb:


> habt ihr dafür etwa bezahlt??



Nein - der Bikepark Bad Wildbad ist fer umme!

Zur Unterhaltung kann man da noch gegen Obolus rumliften, aber Zimbo meint: Das lohnt sich kaum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (24. August 2009)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Claus,
> 
> jetzt hau doch nicht immer so auf die Kacke!
> 
> Anstatt ständig mit solchen Sprüchen um Dich zu werfen, könntest Du ja mal eine Video vom kühlen Reiter auf der Uzzi einstellen und so erahnen lassen was Fahrkunst wirklich bedeutet.



oder wenigstens ein Clip der zeigt wie man potenzieller Rathiopharm-Kunde wird 
#
eL:
der Spass bergab war frei, nur wg der schwachen Waden und schweren Bikes war zur schweissfreien Überwindung der Gravitation ein Obulus fällig


----------



## der-tick.de (25. August 2009)

videos kommen morgen... hab schon einige gefunden... 
Und eigentlich hast du ja recht, ich sollt meine große Klappe in den Griff bekommen. Aber das ist wirklich ne Stelle (der Donnerbalken) bei dem ich zu Anfang auch immer so runter geeiert bin. Und dann hats irgendwann klick gemacht und plötzlich funktionierte es. In Wildbad darf man einfach nicht zu langsam werden, sonst wirds ein Trialkurs. Aber langsam ist Stellenweise sogar schwieriger, da zählt der Donnerbalken auch zu! Also eigentlich ne bessere Leistung als meine die letzten male in Wildbad. 

Und leider hab ich von meiner "Ich mach ne Schulterpfannenfraktur"-Aktion kein Video.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> videos kommen morgen... hab schon einige gefunden...
> Und eigentlich hast du ja recht, ich sollt meine große Klappe in den Griff bekommen. Aber das ist wirklich ne Stelle (der Donnerbalken) bei dem ich zu Anfang auch immer so runter geeiert bin. Und dann hats irgendwann klick gemacht und plötzlich funktionierte es. In Wildbad darf man einfach nicht zu langsam werden, sonst wirds ein Trialkurs. Aber langsam ist Stellenweise sogar schwieriger, da zählt der Donnerbalken auch zu! Also eigentlich ne bessere Leistung als meine die letzten male in Wildbad.
> 
> Und leider hab ich von meiner "Ich mach ne Schulterpfannenfraktur"-Aktion kein Video.



Die Stoppuhr hatten wir leider zu Hause gelassen, aber der Donnerbalken verführt halt abseits der schnellsten Linie zu trialmässiger Fahrweise, von uns fünfen is da keiner drübergedonnert sondern hat die technischen Leckerlies genossen. Zum drüberrumpeln würd ich mir noch 40mm mehr Federweg wünschen, oder gleich die Husaberg Hardenduro mit über 300mm nehmen wollen. Wenns langsam schwerer war um so besser! Auch weiter unten im Dh2 nach der Gabelung gabs einige enge verblockte Serpentinen auf Snakeniveau oder drüber zu nehmen, gehen die auch schnell?
Ich denke die Strecke bietet auch für "Nichtdownhiller" wie mich jede Menge Fahrspass ohne die halbe Streckenlänge in der Luft zurücklegen zu müssen.

ps:
kommenden Mittwoch gehen wir in Walldorf Crossen, falls du einen passenden Untersatz hast können wir gerne mal zusammen fahren


----------



## der-tick.de (25. August 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Die Stoppuhr hatten wir leider zu Hause gelassen, aber der Donnerbalken verführt halt abseits der schnellsten Linie zu trialmässiger Fahrweise, von uns fünfen is da keiner drübergedonnert sondern hat die technischen Leckerlies genossen. Zum drüberrumpeln würd ich mir noch 40mm mehr Federweg wünschen, oder gleich die Husaberg Hardenduro mit über 300mm nehmen wollen. Wenns langsam schwerer war um so besser! Auch weiter unten im Dh2 nach der Gabelung gabs einige enge verblockte Serpentinen auf Snakeniveau oder drüber zu nehmen, gehen die auch schnell?
> Ich denke die Strecke bietet auch für "Nichtdownhiller" wie mich jede Menge Fahrspass ohne die halbe Streckenlänge in der Luft zurücklegen zu müssen.
> 
> ps:
> kommenden Mittwoch gehen wir in Walldorf Crossen, falls du einen passenden Untersatz hast können wir gerne mal zusammen fahren


Im DH2 kannst du auch übelst runter Mosdhen. Klar gibts da ein paar Kurven da muss auch ein DH'ler auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit runter. Aber bei den meisten Spitzkeren gibts übelste Abkürzungen. Ich denk ich werde morgen von genau so einer Abkürzung kurz ein Video preis geben. 

Aber in Wildbad ist man für jeden Milimeter Federweg dankbar. Und das Moshen würde ich auch nur bei wirklich dicken DH Refien machen. Das Steinfeld das du auch in der Gallerie hast, zum Beispiel fordert schnell mal nen Snakebite. Ich fahr in Wildbad immer Michelin C16 / C24 und auch die krieg ich bei 2bar Tubeless manchmal durch. :-O


----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Im DH2 kannst du auch übelst runter Mosdhen. Klar gibts da ein paar Kurven da muss auch ein DH'ler auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit runter. Aber bei den meisten Spitzkeren gibts übelste Abkürzungen. Ich denk ich werde morgen von genau so einer Abkürzung kurz ein Video preis geben.
> 
> Aber in Wildbad ist man für jeden Milimeter Federweg dankbar. Und das Moshen würde ich auch nur bei wirklich dicken DH Refien machen. Das Steinfeld das du auch in der Gallerie hast, zum Beispiel fordert schnell mal nen Snakebite. Ich fahr in Wildbad immer Michelin C16 / C24 und auch die krieg ich bei 2bar Tubeless manchmal durch. :-O


Ich glaube so gehts  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5Axvv3chc8"]YouTube - Paddy shreds Bad-Wildbad Downhill-Track[/ame] richtig obwohl da auch ein paar Hakler drin waren


----------



## Don Stefano (25. August 2009)

Ja, am Schluss bei den Outtakes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (25. August 2009)

ah der häuslebauer lebt och noch
am we zeit zu pedalieren??


----------



## dave (25. August 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Am WoE? Lust auf 200km RR?
> 
> Start0650 Sa, Ma, Bhf / StraÃbourg und per Velo zurÃ¼ck. 38â¬+9+Futter



Na, hoffentlich waren keine unverschÃ¤mten Biker auf der Strecke! 
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=63904
Ist einfach zum wegschmeiÃen .... 

Haben uns am So in Maikammer _knapp_ verpaÃt. Bin leider erst um 17 Uhr los. Hab' dafÃ¼r zufÃ¤lligerweise rostrugel beim Familienausflug getroffen!


----------



## Zelle (25. August 2009)

Super ... ich glaube ich sollte doch mehr im RR-Forum lesen um mich an langweiligen Arbeitstagen unterhalten zu lassen  Jetzt, wo ich weiß, dass es RR-Fahrer gibt denen es so nachgeht vom MTB überholt zu werden wird mir das Überholen bestimmt noch mehr Spaß bringen ... grüßen werde ich auch nicht mehr um auch mal ins RR-News-Forum zu kommen


----------



## mtb_nico (25. August 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Na, hoffentlich waren keine unverschämten Biker auf der Strecke!
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=63904
> Ist einfach zum wegschmeißen ....
> 
> Haben uns am So in Maikammer _knapp_ verpaßt. Bin leider erst um 17 Uhr los. Hab' dafür zufälligerweise rostrugel beim Familienausflug getroffen!


LOOOOOOL! Zu geil... Vermutlich meint der Threadstarter das auch noch ernst...


----------



## iTom (25. August 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Super ... ich glaube ich sollte doch mehr im RR-Forum lesen um mich an langweiligen Arbeitstagen unterhalten zu lassen  Jetzt, wo ich weiß, dass es RR-Fahrer gibt denen es so nachgeht vom MTB überholt zu werden wird mir das Überholen bestimmt noch mehr Spaß bringen ... grüßen werde ich auch nicht mehr um auch mal ins RR-News-Forum zu kommen



Ob sich Flugrost und Zena darüber freuen würden (Stichwort: Rigid)...


----------



## Houschter (25. August 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Na, hoffentlich waren keine unverschämten Biker auf der Strecke!
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=63904
> Ist einfach zum wegschmeißen ....



Sensationell!   Lass mir jetzt ein GA1-Jäger Schild anfertigen.


----------



## Speedbullit (25. August 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Ich glaube so gehts  YouTube - Paddy shreds Bad-Wildbad Downhill-Track richtig obwohl da auch ein paar Hakler drin waren



naja, das hier ist ein perfecter run von rogerrobert in wildbad

http://www.vholdr.com/video/dm-bad-wildbad-2009-racerun


----------



## mtb_nico (25. August 2009)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> naja, das hier ist ein perfecter run von rogerrobert in wildbad
> 
> http://www.vholdr.com/video/dm-bad-wildbad-2009-racerun


Uiuiui... der lässt es ganz schön stehen!


----------



## Flugrost (25. August 2009)

dave schrieb:


> Na, hoffentlich waren keine unverschämten Biker auf der Strecke!
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=63904
> Ist einfach zum wegschmeißen ....


Das Forum aufmischen war wohl Plan - Bestnote!


dave schrieb:


> Haben uns am So in Maikammer _knapp_ verpaßt. Bin leider erst um 17 Uhr los. Hab' dafür zufälligerweise Rostrugel beim Familienausflug getroffen!


Am Samstag, Gemüsehändler bin ich schon an Deiner Karre vorbeigeheizt, Sonntag beim auf der Kalmit rumlümmeln dachte ich ... Harry, issers ... oder net - die Family is über Grünweiß abgestiegen ... 
Fliegeisen überrascht!


----------



## guru39 (25. August 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> rumlümmeln



könntest du mal wieder bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (25. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> könntest du mal wieder bei mir



 Sonntach? 

@iTömas - Zellchen darf mich IMMER überholen! Er muss aber auf nem Porsche sitzen, hehe...


----------



## iTom (25. August 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sonntach?
> 
> @iTömas - Zellchen darf mich IMMER überholen! Er muss aber auf nem Porsche sitzen, hehe...









Das würde ich gerne sehen wollen


----------



## rohstrugel (26. August 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sonntag beim auf der Kalmit rumlümmeln dachte ich ... Harry, issers ... oder net - die Family is über Grünweiß abgestiegen ...
> Fliegeisen überrascht!


Ja, er wars. Schade, dass wir uns verpasst haben.
Ach wie geil war das noch, Grünweiß als Biker und nicht als Karohemdenträger abzusteigen


----------



## Levty (26. August 2009)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> ...abzusteigen


Du bist wahrlich abgestiegen!


----------



## rohstrugel (26. August 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Du bist wahrlich abgestiegen!


Vom Rad nur dann, um auf Dich zu warten 
Aber die Zeiten ändern sich, und man wird auch nicht jünger und ...


----------



## el Zimbo (26. August 2009)

Hallo Harry!
Best Wisches from mir auch... 

@Flugrost:
Lass dich von Zelle lieber nicht mit nem Porsche abholen,
ich würde ein Auto mit max. 30 PS empfehlen... :kotz:


----------



## Zelle (26. August 2009)

Ich glaube ein Porsche hat auch gar keine Aufnahme für einen Pflugrost


----------



## Tobsn (26. August 2009)

Aber sicher


----------



## Zelle (26. August 2009)

Na gut, dann passt ja alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (26. August 2009)

Na dann würde ich doch auch mal nen Lamborghini probieren...


----------



## Tobsn (26. August 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na dann würde ich doch auch mal nen Lamborghini probieren...



Der hat keine Style.

Fahr mal so nen Porsche Diesel.
Da tut Dir danach der Arsch mehr weh als vom Biken.


----------



## Houschter (26. August 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Fahr mal so nen Porsche Diesel.
> Da tut Dir danach der Arsch mehr weh als vom Biken.


Ich könnte da einen zur Probefahrt organisieren!

Aber auch Lambo hat was für's grobe!


----------



## Levty (26. August 2009)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Vom Rad nur dann, um auf Dich zu warten
> Aber die Zeiten ändern sich, und man wird auch nicht jünger und ...


 von mir dann auch genesungswünsche und ein sorry hinterher. Aktuellen stand sollte man haben...


----------



## eL (26. August 2009)

wie geil
trecker !!!
ich nehm die probefahrt sofort


----------



## rohstrugel (26. August 2009)

eL schrieb:


> wie geil
> trecker !!!
> ich nehm die probefahrt sofort


eL, mein Schwiegervater hat einen Lamborghini Allrad mit kurzem Radstand. Echt cooles Teil fürs grobe ... Probefahrt wäre also möglich 
Und Porsche (oder doch VW) ist bei mir wieder ein anderes Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (27. August 2009)

.


----------



## der-tick.de (28. August 2009)

Was geht denn am WE? 

@Franz: Hab dich nicht vergessen, den Beweis trete ich noch an, hab nur gerade keine Zeit für nichts. Bin gerade am Anbendeln...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. August 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Was geht denn am WE?
> @Franz: Hab dich nicht vergessen, den Beweis trete ich noch an, hab nur gerade keine Zeit für nichts. Bin gerade am Anbendeln...



Bikepark Trippstadt (2 Links) liegt  voll im Trend 

Ts, jetzt entäuschst du uns aber


----------



## Auggiman (28. August 2009)

Servus,

mal wieder nach langer Zeit die Frage: Fahrt ihr am Samstag? Ich muss ma a bissl Streß abbauen...

Grüße
Auggi


----------



## Froschel (1. September 2009)

Moin,

hier sind mal nen paar Bilder vom letzten Sonntag, super schöne Runde bei bei bestem Wetter. Abgeklappert wurden Kalmit und Hochberg .  Rest der Bilder im Album.



eL beim Fahrrad schonen









Don Stefano beim nicht Fahrrad schonen










Armin beim leise Treten








Ang*eL*









Don Stefano beim Kurve kratzen







beste Grüße

Froschel


----------



## Optimizer (1. September 2009)

schöne Bilder...grandios!
aber...eL schon wieder aufem Hochberg? und Flugrost ohne Rennrad unterwegs? wenigstens hat er nen schönen Rucksack auf


----------



## el Zimbo (1. September 2009)

Hey Froschel - neue Kamera, bzw. seit wann machst du Fotos?
Bei uns war's auch schön, allerdings ohne Fotos.

Wie ging das mit der Anfahrt zum Parkplatz?
Nächstes Mal stimmen wir uns etwas früher ab - _Herr Flugrost_ - dann reiten wir wieder gemeinsam aus...
(ich wusste ja nix von Don Frosch-eL)

Wenn Blicke töten könnten:


----------



## Froschel (1. September 2009)

Kamera hab ich schon ne Weile nur hab ich bis jetzt immer Sachen fotografiert die mir nicht davon fahren.

Zwecks Parkplatz, hab einfach unten geparkt und bin hochgeradelt.


----------



## Romarius (1. September 2009)

sehr feine pics froschel. darf man fragen was du an equipment nutzt? blitz?


btw: fährt jemand zur eurobike bzw mag jemand hinfahren?
würde gerne am donnerstag (morgens hin abends zurück). evtl kann ich auch noch jemanden reinbringen, wenn bedarf an ner karte bestehen sollte.

(hätte auch n auto - schluckt aber 10l und man ist eher "gemütlich" unterwegs  daher nur ungern.)


----------



## Don Stefano (1. September 2009)

Froschel schrieb:


> hier sind mal nen paar Bilder vom letzten Sonntag


Super Bilder!

Mensch die Kamera kann was, welches Modell ist das nochmal, die brauch ich auch! 

Nee, im Ernst: Kannst ruhig öfter mal Fotos von bewegten Objekten machen, das gelingt dir schon ganz gut. War ne super relaxte Tour, das Gärtlein mit dem Brünnlein können wir ruhig öfter zum Tourausklang ansteuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (1. September 2009)

@Romarius+Don: ist eine Nikon D40 mit dem normalen 18-55mm Kitobjektiv  (billigst produziertes Wackelteil aber optisch wirklich klasse), normaler onboardblitz. Ist auch superleicht zum mitnehmen die D40. Bin sehr begeistert von dem Teil.


----------



## Lynus (1. September 2009)

@Froschel: Schöne Bilder 

Jetzt weiß ich auch, wer da alles mit Flugrost unterwegs war. Ich war mit´nem Kollegen auch auf der Kalmit, ihr habt eure Bikes neben unsere gestellt.


----------



## strandi (1. September 2009)

Froschel schrieb:


> Ang*eL*


----------



## fitze (1. September 2009)

Das immer alle meinen mit ner guten Kamera macht man auch einfach gute Bilder 

Aber sind in der Tat gute Fotos!

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. September 2009)

Also wenn unser el mit dem Bild keine weibliche Mitfahrerin findet.......
Tolle Bilder Bernhard


----------



## eL (1. September 2009)

du bist totes fleisch


----------



## Don Stefano (1. September 2009)

fitze schrieb:


> Das immer alle meinen mit ner guten Kamera macht man auch einfach gute Bilder


Ich hab den Eindruck mein zwinker smiley wurde übersehen. Ich hatte die Frage gestellt, um genau das anzuprangern, is bloß keinem aufgefallen.

Die Fotos sind wirklich super geworden und ich finde die Ausbeute, wo ich nicht ein saublödes Gesicht mache phänomenal! Nextes Mal schiebe ich gerne noch fünfmal hoch.


----------



## Flugrost (1. September 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind wirklich super geworden und ich finde die Ausbeute, _wo ich nicht_ ein saublödes Gesicht mache phänomenal!



Meinst Du die Pix von mir? 
...auf denen ich ein SAUBLÖDES Gesicht mache ...


----------



## Don Stefano (1. September 2009)

Nö:



Danke für die Steilvorlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (1. September 2009)

Froschel schrieb:


> Ang*eL*



Der Hr. eL hat keinen UVEX mehr  So wie er aussieht wird er bald vom Papst heilig gesprochen


----------



## Flugrost (1. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> So wie er aussieht wird er bald vom Papst heilig gesprochen



Wozu? Am Sonntag hatten wir in St. Martin ein Gespräch mit einem Prior von den Ori. 
Selbst DER hat sich von eL noch Tips geholt. 
Der Papst lag im Übrigen neben den Pommes auf eLs Teller als Schnitzel. eS kennt da wenig Gnade - gut so.


----------



## Franz/K3 (1. September 2009)

...fertig - soeben bei ALLES NEU.de eingestellt!


----------



## iTom (1. September 2009)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> ...fertig - soeben bei ALLES NEU.de eingestellt!



Wie kann man das zu dem Randomdingens oder Foto der Woche erklären lassen?
Ich finde das perfekt!


----------



## eL (2. September 2009)

wozu noch feinde wenn man freunde wie euch hat


----------



## Berghaemmerer (2. September 2009)

Alder Alder, tut mir das Zwerchfell weh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



morgen muss ich sicher ne Radel-Pause einlegen.

ps:
sehr geile Pics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (2. September 2009)

geht am we etwas awp-mässig im pw?



wäre das dann mit oder ohne eispickel, steigeisen und kletterseil?


----------



## Don Stefano (2. September 2009)

Welcher Tag ist heute?


----------



## eL (2. September 2009)

Mittwoch!

lern du erstmal welches jahr wir haben


----------



## el Zimbo (3. September 2009)

Das Jahr des politischen Untergangs...


----------



## Bumble (3. September 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das Jahr des politischen Untergangs...



Was soll den da noch untergehn


----------



## el Zimbo (3. September 2009)

Abwarten und Bier trinken... 
Bei einer Wahlbeteiligung um die 30% haben ALLE Parteien gewisse Chancen,
aber eigentlich sehe ich nicht ganz so schwarz, wie das hier jetzt aussieht.


----------



## Bumble (3. September 2009)

Ich werd nach mehreren Jahren Enthaltsamkeit auch mal wieder wählen gehn, aber sicher nicht SPD und auch nicht CDU und ganz sicher auch nicht FDP. 

Geht jetzt ne wilde Diskussionsrunde los ?


----------



## mtb_nico (3. September 2009)

[Ironie_an]Ja,... gibt ja immer noch die SED als Alternative...[Ironie_aus]


----------



## Zelle (3. September 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich werd nach mehreren Jahren Enthaltsamkeit auch mal wieder wählen gehn, aber sicher nicht SPD und auch nicht CDU und ganz sicher auch nicht FDP.
> 
> Geht jetzt ne wilde Diskussionsrunde los ?



Sei aber nicht enttäuscht, wenn Du gar kein HSP auf dem Wahlzettel findest!


----------



## Bumble (3. September 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Sei aber nicht enttäuscht, wenn Du gar kein HSP auf dem Wahlzettel findest!



Wie jetzt ? 

Den kann man garnet wählen. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIx5Zj3jNA0"]YouTube - Wahlwerbespot der HSP fÃ¼r die Bundestagswahl 2009[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (3. September 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ?
> 
> Den kann man garnet wählen.
> 
> YouTube - Wahlwerbespot der HSP fÃ¼r die Bundestagswahl 2009


Neee... aber ohne sein Engagement wüsste wahrscheinlich 95% der Jamba-Generation garnicht das dieses Jahr Bundestagswahlen sind...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. September 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Neee... aber ohne sein Engagement wüsste wahrscheinlich 95% der Jamba-Generation garnicht das dieses Jahr Bundestagswahlen sind...


----------



## el Zimbo (3. September 2009)

Gestern lagen in dem Papierkorb unter den Briefkästen bei mir zu Hause
drei ungeöffnete Wahleinladungen...


----------



## Zelle (3. September 2009)

Das ist gut das deine republikanischen Nachbarn nicht wählen gehen


----------



## der-tick.de (3. September 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich werd nach mehreren Jahren Enthaltsamkeit auch mal wieder wählen gehn, aber sicher nicht SPD und auch nicht CDU und ganz sicher auch nicht FDP.
> 
> Geht jetzt ne wilde Diskussionsrunde los ?


Die APPD ist aber nicht zugelassen worden.


----------



## el Zimbo (3. September 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Das ist gut das deine republikanischen Nachbarn nicht wählen gehen



Das wär schön, aber genau DER wird garantiert wählen gehen.
Zwei von dreien sind junge Nichtwähler...


----------



## Zelle (3. September 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das wär schön, aber genau DER wird garantiert wählen gehen.



Das kannst Du verhindern!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. September 2009)

Da ich nicht weiß, ob er briefwählt, und auch keinen Bock habe, ihm den ganzen Sonntag aufzulauern (Sonntag=Biken...),
muss ich wohl damit leben, dass die "Blauen" mindestens eine Stimme aus meinem Haus erhalten.


----------



## Auggiman (3. September 2009)

Wozu wählen gehen?

Ändert sich ja doch nichts...

Da verbringe ich den Sonntag lieber auf'm Sattel.....

Und die Politik habe ich jeden Tag am Hals ... als Selbständiger kämpfst Du darum, dass Du Deine Steuern bezahlst, Mitarbeiter einstellst und keine Kredite bekommst....alles von denen da oben so gewollt...

Grüßle
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (3. September 2009)

Auggiman schrieb:


> Da verbringe ich den Sonntag lieber auf'm Sattel.....



Briefwahl? Jede nicht abgegebene Stimme stärkt die Gegner.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. September 2009)




----------



## iTom (3. September 2009)

Auggiman schrieb:


> Wozu wählen gehen?
> 
> Ändert sich ja doch nichts...
> 
> ...



...stell' Dir einfach vor die FDP wäre ne FreiheitlicheDownhillerPartei oder so ähnlich. Bei den anderen Parteien kannst Du Dir ja auch irgendwelche Bezeichnungen vergeben, dann ist es mit der Stimmabgabe nicht ganz so schlimm


----------



## face-to-ground (3. September 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Neee... aber ohne sein Engagement wüsste wahrscheinlich 95% der Jamba-Generation garnicht das dieses Jahr Bundestagswahlen sind...



omg! dieses jahr sind wahlen? warum hab ich das in meinem jamba-spar-abo nicht mitgeteilt bekommen?


----------



## iTom (3. September 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> omg! dieses jahr sind wahlen? warum hab ich das in meinem jamba-spar-abo nicht mitgeteilt bekommen?



Hättest die AGBs durchlesen sollen, da steht nichts von Wahlen, sondern von wählen .....weis su, ganz oft taschte drücke..


----------



## Bumble (3. September 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Die APPD ist aber nicht zugelassen worden.




Die hab ich früher immer gewählt. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J3EjWq9jtI"]YouTube - APPD Berlin Wahlkampfsendung[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (4. September 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die hab ich früher immer gewählt.
> 
> YouTube - APPD Berlin Wahlkampfsendung



Wenigstens eine Partei die ihr Wahlversprechen erfüllt. Die Balkanisierung von Berlin ist ja fast abgeschlossen 
Man...was für ein Schwachmat


----------



## iTom (4. September 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die hab ich früher immer gewählt.
> 
> YouTube - APPD Berlin Wahlkampfsendung



Schade dass man solche Trottel nicht des Landes verweisen kann.


----------



## Zelle (4. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Schade dass man solche Trottel nicht des Landes verweisen kann.



Wenn Du Dein Kreuz an der "richtigen" Stelle machst, ist bestimmt auch das möglich!


----------



## Romarius (4. September 2009)

wie zu jeder b-tagswahl, hier die hilfestellung der bundeszentrale für politische bildung.
http://www.wahl-o-mat.de/bundestagswahl2009/main_app.php


----------



## el Zimbo (4. September 2009)

Ich sag's ja immer - es gibt keine Partei, die ich ohne Kompromisse wählen kann.
Der Wahl-o-mat hat bei mir als Ergebnis alle Parteien (SPD/CDU/FDP/Linke/Grünen) gleich stark angezeigt...
Ich weiß, dass das bestimmt keine Ausnahme ist, viele wissen nicht genau, was sie wählen sollen.
Ehrlich gesagt gehör ich auch dazu, aber ich werde wählen, und zwar überlegt.
Denn die Geschichte hat uns gelehrt, das nichts schlimmer ist, als einfach nichts machen und zuschauen...


----------



## der-tick.de (4. September 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dein Kreuz an der "richtigen" Stelle machst, ist bestimmt auch das möglich!


Oder zumindest einweisen. 
Die Partei ist auch toll! Aber leider diesmal auch nicht zugelassen! (Und das wird noch Konsequenzen haben, da der Ablehnungsgrund Hahnebüchen ist)
http://www.die-partei.de/

Heißt übrigens lang: Partei für Arbeit, Rechtsstaat, Tierschutz, Elitenförderung und basisdemokratische Initiative


----------



## iTom (4. September 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dein Kreuz an der "richtigen" Stelle machst, ist bestimmt auch das möglich!



Schade eigentlich, dass die ganze Wahlpropaganda nicht in der Form gestaltet ist, dass man aufgelistet bekommt, welche Partei das kleinste Übel sein wird.

So einen richtigen Vorbildcharakter besitzt keiner mehr der Politiker und Rückgrad schon lange nicht mehr...

Vielleicht wäre so ein Wahlspruch zeitgemäß:
"...wählen Sie uns, wir sind absolut das kleinste Übel für die BRD..., niemand muß um sein Vermögen, sein Arbeitsplatz, den Frieden fürchten... oder vielleicht nicht ganz so viel von dem ..."

Mancher Verwirrte aus den neuen Bundesländern / Beitrittsgebieten oder sonstwie formuliert, scheint oftmals das hier zu vergessen:  ...niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu errichten...


----------



## der-tick.de (4. September 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Denn die Geschichte hat uns gelehrt, das nichts schlimmer ist, als einfach nichts machen und zuschauen...


Also NPD Wählen und selbst Führer werden?


----------



## el Zimbo (4. September 2009)

Wenn Führer, dann bei der VMBPD (Vereinigte Mountain Biker Partei Deutschland)

...im Programm sind dann unter anderem die Aufhebung aller Trailverbote,
und Wanderer dürfen nur noch zu bestimmten Zeiten den Wald betreten,
sonst werden sie zu "Freiwild"


----------



## rohstrugel (4. September 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn Führer, dann bei der VMBPD (Vereinigte Mountain Biker Partei Deutschland)
> 
> ...im Programm sind dann unter anderem die Aufhebung aller Trailverbote,
> und Wanderer dürfen nur noch zu bestimmten Zeiten den Wald betreten,
> sonst werden sie zu "Freiwild"


Dann muss ich Dir ja, bevor es soweit kommt, noch schnell ein Stöckchern zwischen die Speichen schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (4. September 2009)

Mist! Ein Überläufer - auf IIIIIIHHHHHNNN!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (4. September 2009)

was geht denn morgen, kann mich mal jemand aufklären?


----------



## Franz/K3 (5. September 2009)

Pussy Line


----------



## Berghaemmerer (5. September 2009)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Pussy Line



Wer zieht den da so'n grimmiges Gesicht obwohl da eigentlich extrabreites Smilie angesagt wäre  
Odda bin ich grad auffm falschen Dammffer?!


----------



## Romarius (5. September 2009)

bei dem tiefblick an der stelle mit dem lenkeinschlag darf man schonmal kurz nicht auf das fotoface achten 


btw: mein zug kommt morsche um 4 vor in neustadt an. komm also vmtl. 5-10min schbäter... bleibt also noch genug zeit für franz und seine 3-14 helfer die kette zu ölen oder so...


----------



## iTom (6. September 2009)

So, nachdem genügend Rentner von den Trails geschubst worden sind, hier die wohlverdiente Erholungsphase


----------



## Berghaemmerer (6. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> So, nachdem genügend Rentner von den Trails geschubst worden sind, hier die wohlverdiente Erholungsphase


dank der gründlichen Vorarbeit waren bei der anschließenden Abfahrt durch den Eiskanal auch nur noch natürliche Hindernisse zu bewältigen  


Romarius schrieb:


> bei dem tiefblick an der stelle mit dem lenkeinschlag darf man schonmal kurz nicht auf das fotoface achten


Ah jetzt dämmerts, bin mit der Passage auch noch nicht so im Reinen, hab mir dort mindestens das Kettenblatt angekratzt


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. September 2009)

Das nenne ich perfekte Berechnung 

http://de.video.yahoo.com/watch/5741391/15038418


----------



## iTom (7. September 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Das nenne ich perfekte Berechnung
> 
> http://de.video.yahoo.com/watch/5741391/15038418



...aber nicht mit Microsoft



> ...Das zugehörige Stunt-Video ist eine Fälschung. Es wirbt für ein Programm von Microsoft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (7. September 2009)

Hi Wolfsmensch! 

Also wenn das kein Fake ist, nenne ich das total hirnamputiert...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. September 2009)

Gabs da nicht noch ne Version mit der Landung im nassen Waschlappen?  Geht aber wohl nur auf Applecomputern


----------



## Don Stefano (7. September 2009)

Hier die Erläuterungen zur dahinter stehenden Technik von Herrn Kammerl persönlich:


----------



## iTom (7. September 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hi Wolfsmensch!
> 
> Also wenn das kein Fake ist, nenne ich das total hirnamputiert...




http://de.news.search.yahoo.com/search/news?ei=UTF-8&p=bruno+kammerl&rd=r1&fr2=tab-web&fr=yfp-t-501


----------



## Franz/K3 (7. September 2009)

Pussy Line II


----------



## iTom (7. September 2009)

Komische Unsitte - das Rad auf der Treppe ablegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (8. September 2009)

Vor allem müsste er hier doch sehen, dass sein Fahrrad auf der Treppe liegen wird ... warum fährt er weiter?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (8. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Komische Unsitte - das Rad auf der Treppe ablegen


 Für mich siehts eher nach Roundhouse-Kick vom Franz aus,  in der Position mit Links ausgeführt ist sicher gar nicht so einfach 
Wo issen der Fahrer gelandet?


----------



## eL (8. September 2009)

ey kommt weiß wieder in mode?


----------



## Franz/K3 (8. September 2009)

Die WEISSEN liegen halt überall so rum!


----------



## iTom (8. September 2009)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Die WEISSEN liegen halt überall so rum!



Stimmt irgendwie, die Weißen liegen manchmal auf Treppen, manchmal möchte sie auch giftgrüne Rädchen befruchten


----------



## old school (8. September 2009)

@el
mann el weiß ist doch der Renner besonders bei Rahmen, Felgen und Mädchenhelmen!


----------



## Romarius (9. September 2009)

jemand wollte neulich wissen, wie der Bindelweg sei:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKvxu68S6wA"]YouTube - Bindelweg 2[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZKEfVnkQhA"]YouTube - Bindelweg 1[/ame]

und ich kann nix dafür, dass der "hintere Teil" besser ist als der "vordere Teil"  der ist nämlich (fast) ein Forstweg und ne Touristenautobahn (die Hütte ist teilweise wie eine Mensa aufgebaut mit viel Platz zum anstehen  ). Allerdings landschaftlich immer noch sehr nett.

_(mehr Bilder im Album "Alpencross Teil 1" oder unter Liveberichte.)_


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. September 2009)

Sieht ja aus wie das krasse Gegenstück zur Eisrinne! Wer hat denn da die ganzen Steine weggerollt?


----------



## iTom (10. September 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Sieht ja aus wie das krasse Gegenstück zur Eisrinne! Wer hat denn da die ganzen Steine weggerollt?



Ist ja ein Weg für Mädchen Kann man ja beinahe mit nem Fixie fahren


----------



## Romarius (16. September 2009)

schon irgendwie.  

btw: am we radlfahren oder doch in den schubwägen versacken? mhhh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (16. September 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> schon irgendwie.
> 
> btw: am we radlfahren oder doch in den schubwägen versacken? mhhh...



Bei mir is nur Kompensation möglich; Borreliosekur ist angesagt Außerdem muß ich erst mal ne weichere Feder in der Pike ausprobieren So ne Antibiotikumkur macht ruckzuck leichter


----------



## Flugrost (16. September 2009)

Gute Besserung.

@Romary, sind dieses WoE außer Haus...


----------



## Bogie (16. September 2009)

Nico ist doch da....


----------



## Romarius (17. September 2009)

die würfel sind gefallen: biken, nicht saufen. 

wo, wann?

btw:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/5239013"]Oh, The Temptation on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## mtb_nico (17. September 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> wo, wann?


Samstag, 19.9.09 um 10:15 Uhr in NW am Gemüsehändler? Alternativ können wir uns auch direkt in Lambrecht am Bahnhof treffen falls du wieder mit der S-Bahn anreist.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Zelle (17. September 2009)

Vielleicht kommt am Samstag noch ein *a*sozialer *W*ald*p*öbel mit. Bleibe ja auch lieber in der trockenen Pfalz.


----------



## Bogie (17. September 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Bleibe ja auch lieber in der trockenen Pfalz.



Nix Asozialer Waldpöbel. Einfach Weichei!!


----------



## mtb_nico (18. September 2009)

Muss leider für Morgen absagen. Bin seit Vorgestern wohl sowas wie krank.


----------



## Romarius (18. September 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Muss leider für Morgen absagen. Bin seit Vorgestern wohl sowas wie krank.


muss auch absagen. war joggen, und der/die knöchel ist schon wieder dick. muss wohl tatsächlich mal zum arzt.

evtl schwillt er wieder ab bis sonntag, dann wär ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (18. September 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Nix Asozialer Waldpöbel. Einfach Weichei*er*!!



!


----------



## eL (18. September 2009)

watt issn mit sonntach?

Kirche oder watt!!

ansonsten... lieber weißei als weichei


----------



## Franz/K3 (22. September 2009)

*...nach vielen Wochen ZIMBUS war die Zeit Reif für neue Herausforderungen!*





*AWP goes Fronkreich...*




*besser gesagt radelt*




*in den Vogesen*




*mit schöner Landschaft*




*bestem Wetter*




*idyllischen Plätzen *




*romantischen Begegnungen*




*wilden Verfolgungsjagten* (Protektoren und vor allem Helme werden völlig überbewertet)




*tiefem Blick*




*und meinem Preis/Leistungs-Rad*






--------
*Guide: "Auf jetzt - nimms in die Hand und drücks Dir in die Fresse!"*


----------



## der-tick.de (22. September 2009)

COol! Col De La Schlucht! 
Geile Gegend, ich habs leider bis jetzt nur geschafft dort Wandern zu gehen...


----------



## Romarius (22. September 2009)

hübsch. sieht nach spass aus


----------



## guru39 (22. September 2009)

Schöne Bilder! 

Sagt mal hat der Fliegendöhner wieder was falsches gegessen, der Gesichtausdruck 






Tuss Bus 

sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (22. September 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> 
> Sagt mal hat der Fliegendöhner wieder was falsches gegessen, der Gesichtausdruck
> 
> ...



Froschschenkel und Schnecken sind nicht jedermanns Sache


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (22. September 2009)

hübsch, hübsch. wo wart ihr denn genau. Ich war am WE in der gegend um Dabo, allerdiengs nur zu fuss


----------



## el Zimbo (22. September 2009)

Unterkunft war die Auberge Schanzwasen, oberhalb von Stosswihr.
Von da aus sind wir dann in Richtung Col de la Schlucht gefahren - war echt ein geiles Wochenende!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (22. September 2009)

Welche Karten habt ihr verwendet?? Möchte mir mal ein paar zulegen, ist ja ne geile Gegend da drüben.


----------



## el Zimbo (22. September 2009)

Bogie, der Essensvermehrer hat wieder zugeschlagen und Zenas leckeres Dessert verlängert:




Solche Felswände gibt es außerhalb der Alpen nicht sehr oft:




Unterhalb dieser Felsen gab es dann eine kleine Einkehr in dieser...




@Pfalzwaldgeist:
Für die Planung standen wohl nur 1:50000er Karten zur Verfügung,
Zena und Bogie haben sich dann aber vor Ort mit besseren Topo-Karten ausgerüstet, M=1:25000


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (22. September 2009)

danke, im internet findet man auch irgendwie nur 1:50000. muss malzu meinem buchhändler gehen,vieleicht kann der ja wasbesorgen


----------



## iTom (22. September 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Bogie, der Essensvermehrer hat wieder zugeschlagen und Zenas leckeres Dessert verlängert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht aus wie ne Flasche Rothaus im Vordergrund. War sie das auch?


----------



## Franz/K3 (22. September 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ne Flasche Rothaus im Vordergrund. War sie das auch?




...ja Du liegst richtig, waren alle echt denn wir haben die gesamten Vorräte akribisch untersucht!


----------



## Houschter (22. September 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Unterkunft war die Auberge Schanzwasen, oberhalb von Stosswihr.
> Von da aus sind wir dann in Richtung Col de la Schlucht gefahren - war echt ein geiles Wochenende!



Sehr geil und das quasi vor der Haustüre!

Seit ihr einfach drauf los oder wie habt ihr die Touren geplant?  Für nen Kurztrip echt ne tolle Ecke.


----------



## zoomi (22. September 2009)

Schon wieder was verpasst....

Pfiat euch

Zoomi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (22. September 2009)

naja

schöner als inne pfalz iss da auch nich

nur nasser


----------



## Franz/K3 (22. September 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Sehr geil und das quasi vor der Haustüre!
> 
> Seit ihr einfach drauf los oder wie habt ihr die Touren geplant?  Für nen Kurztrip echt ne tolle Ecke.



Nein, dass könnte man selbstverständlich in dieser rauen Bergwelt nicht überleben. Zuerst haben wir Pete (den Typ aus England) über den Winter zum Testen von Unterkunft und Verpflegung vorgeschickt. Nahezu gleichzeitig belegte 10a diverse DIMB-Kurse, lies sich zum Guide ausbilden, arbeitete sich über Monate in Karten und GPS Unterstützung ein, trainierte mit (psychologisch) einfachen Gruppen mehrfachen dem AlpenX und konnte uns so sicher und vollzählig (aber ohne Nico) über Pässe und durch Schluchten führen!

Danke Zena


----------



## iTom (22. September 2009)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Nein, dass könnte man selbstverständlich in dieser rauen Bergwelt nicht überleben. Zuerst haben wir Pete (den Typ aus England) über den Winter zum Testen von Unterkunft und Verpflegung vorgeschickt. Nahezu gleichzeitig belegte 10a diverse DIMB-Kurse, lies sich zum Guide ausbilden, arbeitete sich über Monate in Karten und GPS Unterstützung ein, trainierte mit (psychologisch) einfachen Gruppen mehrfachen dem AlpenX und konnte uns so sicher und vollzählig (aber ohne Nico) über Pässe und durch Schluchten führen!
> 
> Danke Zena



Hier war nix mit höhengleich? Schade


----------



## Houschter (22. September 2009)

Hätt ich gewusst das alles soo einfach ist, wär ich da schon längst mal hin!


----------



## der-tick.de (23. September 2009)

Karten in 1:25.000 gibts von www.ign.fr.

Col de la Schlucht ist 3618OT
3619OT / 3620ET / 3718OT 3719OT lohnen sich aber auch gleich, hat man die ganze Region incl. leichter ausklingrunden (37...). 

Aber komm nicht auf die Idee den Höhenweg von Col de la Schlucht zu fahren... Da sind viele Wanderer schon überfordert.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. September 2009)

Genau diese Karten haben Zena und Bogie vor Ort gekauft.
Der Höhenweg am Col de la Schlucht ist außerdem naturgeschützt, sollte man also lassen...

...Höhengleich war auch viel dabei, das wird langsam zur Gewohnheit beim AWP-Team.


----------



## der-tick.de (23. September 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Genau diese Karten haben Zena und Bogie vor Ort gekauft.
> Der Höhenweg am Col de la Schlucht ist außerdem naturgeschützt, sollte man also lassen...
> 
> ...Höhengleich war auch viel dabei, das wird langsam zur Gewohnheit beim AWP-Team.


Naja, der Höhenweg ist zum Wandern sehr schön,  aber Biken aufgrund des ständigen sehr Steil rauf, sehr Steil runter nicht zu empfehlen. Und bei den Wanderermassen kannst du auf Naturgeschützt einen fahren lassen.


----------



## Houschter (23. September 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Karten in 1:25.000 gibts von www.ign.fr.
> 
> Col de la Schlucht ist 3618OT
> 3619OT / 3620ET / 3718OT 3719OT lohnen sich aber auch gleich, hat man die ganze Region incl. leichter ausklingrunden (37...).
> ...



Dank dir! Karten sind bestellt, mal sehen ob ich's diesen Herbst noch gebacken bekomm.

Kann mir noch ein Teilnehmer den Kontakt zu eurer Bleibe posten.


----------



## OZM (23. September 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> ... auf Naturgeschützt einen fahren lassen



1. Wanderer sind Wanderer
und 
Biker sind Biker

2. Wenn Dir zwei nette* uniformierte Ranger freundlich* sagen, das Du da wo Du grad hinwillst nicht hinfahren darfst, hat das eine andere Qualität, als hier im Forum rumzulabern.

* die waren wirklich nett und freundlich, aber Weiterfahrt stand irgendwie nicht zur Debatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (23. September 2009)

Es gibt ja auch sonst genügend Trails, die sowohl schöne Panoramen, als auch fahrtechnische Herausforderungen bieten...
Vogesen - I'll be back!!!


----------



## Romarius (23. September 2009)

karten: www.geoportail.fr links oben carte ign, dann deckung einstellen und zoomen.
 ganz so toll wie z.b die schweizer karten ists nicht, aber zur mittagspausenplanung sollts schon passen...

der "Tuss-Bus" ist ja fast so gut wie "Zimbus" oder "Busunternehmen Fücker" (die mit der etwas unglücklichen grafischen Umsetzung ihres "ü"  )


----------



## der-tick.de (23. September 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> 1. Wanderer sind Wanderer
> und
> Biker sind Biker
> 
> ...



Das kann ich gut verstehen, aber davon war bis hier hin noch nicht die Rede. Das sind schlagkräftige Argumente!


----------



## el Zimbo (23. September 2009)

Der hier hat mir unlängst die Fahrt zur Arbeit versüßt:


----------



## Flugrost (23. September 2009)

... versüßt? - dann warst du schneller.

@Zoomi, komm halt mal wieder rum, sonst machen wirs - Grüß die Holde.


----------



## zoomi (23. September 2009)

@Flugrost

Danke ! Ich arbeite dran....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (23. September 2009)

Am Gruß oder am rumkommen? 

Edith:


			
				tick schrieb:
			
		

> Aber komm nicht auf die Idee den Höhenweg von Col de la Schlucht zu fahren... Da sind viele Wanderer schon überfordert.


Hey, mit ein wenig Strom in den Akkus geht das  (vor drei Jahren ohne Probleme) ... und immer freundlich sein, hehe. Der Höhenweg in Richtung Süden ist fahrtechnisch rel. langweilig, landschaftlich wirklich beeindruckend. Damals waren wohlgemerkt keine Ranger präsent.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. September 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch sonst genügend Trails, die sowohl schöne Panoramen, als auch fahrtechnische Herausforderungen bieten...
> Vogesen - I'll be back!!!


Kann ich bestätigen!  In der Nähe des weißen Sees gibt es einige sehr schöne Bergab-Trails mit schnellem und doch entspannendem Uphill. Mir hats gefallen, nächstes Jahr öfter! 


Aber auch der herbstliche PW lockt mit seinen Reizen. Ich folge dem Ruf in den nächsten Wochen vermehrt auch werktags (das neue Fahrgerät muss eingefahren werden ). Falls wer Lust hat, melden!


----------



## Romarius (27. September 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aber auch der herbstliche PW lockt mit seinen Reizen. Ich folge dem Ruf in den nächsten Wochen vermehrt auch werktags (das neue Fahrgerät muss eingefahren werden ). Falls wer Lust hat, melden!


da wäre ich durchaus interessiert (ab mittwoch/donnerstag nächste woche)...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. September 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> da wäre ich durchaus interessiert (ab mittwoch/donnerstag nächste woche)...


Sag einfach bescheid, wann du Zeit hast, bin eigentlich recht flexibel. Werde nachmittags ab und zu mit meinem Mädel unterwegs sein - da kannst du dich auch gern mal dran hängen.


Grüße hier nochmal an Aju mit seinen Männerreifen  Hoffe, ihr hattet noch schöne Abfahren!


----------



## OZM (28. September 2009)

hier bekommen die Worte high impact noch mal eine ganz neue Bedeutung

Viel Spaß

OZM


----------



## Bumble (28. September 2009)

Kaum zu glauben, dass die Jungs das trotz vollkommen unkontrollierbarer Windböen noch halbwegs im Griff haben.


----------



## Flugrost (2. Oktober 2009)

Schaut mal


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Oktober 2009)

Was geht am Sonntag?
Wenn noch nix feststeht, wie wäre es mit 11 Uhr am Gemüsehändler?
(Für mich max. 3 Berge)


----------



## Flugrost (2. Oktober 2009)

...snochnichraus...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Oktober 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Schaut mal



Da bekommt der Begriff "Umsetzen" eine völlig neue Bedeutung.
U n d Bremsen werden überbewertet 
Geiler Clip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-didi (3. Oktober 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Was geht am Sonntag?
> Wenn noch nix feststeht, wie wäre es mit 11 Uhr am Gemüsehändler?
> (Für mich max. 3 Berge)


Sonntag 11 Uhr bin ich dabei


----------



## der-tick.de (3. Oktober 2009)

OK, Sonntag 11 UHr Gemüsehändler. 

Danke Boogy, aber da bleib ich lieber im heimischen.


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Oktober 2009)

Juhu! 

Die Snake hat seit heut 13 Spitzkehren für mich! Ich hab die Treppe mit umsetzen geshafft!


----------



## iTom (4. Oktober 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Juhu!
> 
> Die Snake hat seit heut 13 Spitzkehren für mich! Ich hab die Treppe mit umsetzen geshafft!


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


>


Die einzig SInnvolle Antwort!


----------



## eL (5. Oktober 2009)

hier wird halt jeder seinen erwartungen gerecht


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. Oktober 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Juhu!
> 
> Die Snake hat seit heut 13 Spitzkehren für mich! Ich hab die Treppe mit umsetzen geshafft!



 Und was gibt dein nächstes Projekt?


----------



## Franz/K3 (5. Oktober 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Juhu!
> 
> Die Snake hat seit heut 13 Spitzkehren für mich! Ich hab die Treppe mit umsetzen geshafft!



Video? - Foto? - Zeugen? - Erklärungen an Eides statt?

Gratulation


----------



## Bogie (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte ja immer noch auf die Videobeweise aus Bad Wildbad....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (5. Oktober 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Ich warte ja immer noch auf die Videobeweise aus Bad Wildbad....



Also wenn um das Gap geht, dafür hat Tick nen glaubhaften Zeugen (Dave).


----------



## biker-didi (5. Oktober 2009)

Franz/K3 schrieb:


> Video? - Foto? - Zeugen? - Erklärungen an Eides statt?
> 
> Gratulation



bei der Treppe war ich dabei.  
und es war nicht die Pussy Line


----------



## Franz/K3 (5. Oktober 2009)

...ich sprach von einen seriösen Zeugen.


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Oktober 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Ich warte ja immer noch auf die Videobeweise aus Bad Wildbad....


Mein Kameramann hat am Samstag sich nicht mit seinem Streetbike auf die DH gewagt, sonst hätt ich das schon hochgeladen. In 2-3 Wochen gibts die nächste / letzte Chance. 

Ansonsten hätt ich da in meiner Sammlung schon einiges Zeigenswertes, aber die Zeit...


----------



## OZM (6. Oktober 2009)

Bis 6,5 G hat die Tante noch in zusammenhängenden Sätzen gesprochen, darüber hinaus hat sie zum Glück mal die Klappe gehalten.

Ich denke, bis dahin hat dann auch jeder kapiert, was sie sagen wollte (oh my god, oh my god, oh my god) - ich muß gestehen, ich bin neidisch auf die Aktion.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (6. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


>





der-tick.de schrieb:


> Die einzig SInnvolle Antwort!



für in *beide* Richtungen gefahren seh ich das auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. Oktober 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> - ich muß gestehen, ich bin neidisch auf die Aktion.



ich auch, sehr sportlich, teuer, magenfeindlich und trotzdem geil


----------



## der-tick.de (7. Oktober 2009)

OZM schrieb:


> Bis 6,5 G hat die Tante noch in zusammenhängenden Sätzen gesprochen, darüber hinaus hat sie zum Glück mal die Klappe gehalten.
> 
> Ich denke, bis dahin hat dann auch jeder kapiert, was sie sagen wollte (oh my god, oh my god, oh my god) - ich muß gestehen, ich bin neidisch auf die Aktion.


"Oh my god" ist für mich nicht wirklich ein zusammenhängender Satz... Und viel mehr hat sie ja nicht von sich gegeben. Aber ich hätt gern mit ihr getauscht.


----------



## Levty (7. Oktober 2009)

Wenn mans gescheit anstellt, bekommt man diese Beschleunigung auch mit dem Rad hin


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Oktober 2009)

Von Pressatmung unter hoher G-Belastung versteht die Alte auch nix, wa?


----------



## Romarius (7. Oktober 2009)

btw: ab Sonntag wirds Winter...


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Oktober 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> btw: ab Sonntag wirds Winter...


Wo fällt denn der erste Schnee? Du hast doch da die Connections...


----------



## Bogie (7. Oktober 2009)

Da halt ich doch gleich nochmal mit einem herbstlich sonnigen Eindruck aus dem Pfälzer Wald dagegen


----------



## Romarius (7. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wo fällt denn der erste Schnee? Du hast doch da die Connections...



klassische Nordströmung, also z.b. Allgäu/Garmisch.
im PW wirds wohl nicht für Schnee reichen 

btw: nächstes Mal bring ich meinen Freund zum biken mit, wenns recht ist.


----------



## Flugrost (7. Oktober 2009)

Hast Du Wollstrumpfhosen an?


----------



## Bumble (7. Oktober 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> btw: nächstes Mal bring ich meinen Freund zum biken mit, wenns recht ist.



Man beachte die steifen Brustwarzen. 

Der Herr scheint ja mächtig gierig zu sein. 

Ich wünsch euch extrem viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (9. Oktober 2009)

gestern im Reisezentrum der Deutschen Bahn - Neustadt:

Stehe mit 3 weiteren Personen in der Schlange, einer der beiden Serviceangestellten:
Angesteller: "Fahrräder sind hier nicht erlaubt. Bitte stellen Sie ihr Fahrrad draussen ab."
Me: "Habe leider kein Schloss dabei, geht nicht."
A:"Sie müssen ihr Fahrrad drausen abstellen, sonst rufe ich die Polizei und lasse sie entfernen."
me: "Warum ist es verboten ein Fahrrad hier mit sich zu führen? Ich behindere doch niemanden"
*A: "Fahrräder sind gefährlich, es könnte sich jemand verletzen!"*
me: "Das meinen sie jetzt nicht ernst, oder?"
stelle mein Bike draussen ab, ist eine Glastür, freie Sicht und etwas abseits des Hauptverkehrs (der sich eh in Grenzen hält).

Am Schalter:
me: (während dem Ticketbestellen) "Sind die anderen Kunden nun sicherer, wo mein Bike draussen steht?"
A: "Es ist verboten ein Fahrrad mit in ein Service Center zu nehmen (Notiz: es war kein entsprechendes Schild vorhanden)."
me: "Und warum bitte? Können Sie mir einen einzigen plausiblen Grund nennen? Dass sich andere Leute daran verletzen könnten, kann ja wohl nicht ihr ernst sein."
A: "Wenn Sie in einen Laden gehen, dürfen Sie auch kein Fahrrad mitnehmen."
me: "Doch. Sie wären überrascht wie kundenfreundlich man da reagiert. Ein Rad ist prinzipiell wie ein Einkaufswagen zu handhaben. Manchmal kommt es sogar vor, dass die Angestellten mich draussen warten lassen und mir meinen Produktwunsch nach aussen liefern.
Könnten Sie mir mal bitte vormachen, wie sich das mit den schweren Verletzungen an einem Fahrrad in einer Warteschlange mit 3 Personen abspielen könnte. Dies entzieht sich meiner Vorstellungskraft. Ich würde Sie dabei gerne filmen. Wäre das in Ordnung?"
A: " Hier bitte ihre Geheimzahl eingeben. Ihr Ticket. Auf Wiedersehen."
me: "Wie war noch ihr Name? Ah, Herr XXX. Ich werde ihr freundliches Wesen gleich mal der Kundenzufriendenheitsabteilung melden."

netterweise hat er mir dann ein "falsches" Ticket ausgestellt. Normalerweise kapiert das eh kein Kontrolleur und ich habe 50.- gespart...


----------



## Houschter (9. Oktober 2009)

Mit der Fahrpreiserhöhung wird alles besser!

Manchmal könnte man meinen den Herrn Bahnangestellten wär es lieber man würde sie in ihren Zügen alleine lassen!


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Oktober 2009)

Was geht am Samstag? Meine Regenjacke sieht noch so sauber aus...
11 Uhr Gemüsegedöns?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. Oktober 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> gestern im Reisezentrum der Deutschen Bahn - Neustadt:
> 
> Stehe mit 3 weiteren Personen in der Schlange, einer der beiden Serviceangestellten:
> Angesteller: "Fahrräder sind hier nicht erlaubt. Bitte stellen Sie ihr Fahrrad draussen ab."
> ...



Klingt fast wie versteckte Kamera. 
Du bist aber auch ein Querulant


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Oktober 2009)

du mußt in so einem fall einfach den spieß umdrehen, das rad an eine stelle packen, wo der gute mann/die gute frau schöne einsicht auf das dingen hat, einen astronomischen preis für die fuhre nennen und sie drum bitten, darauf zu achten, bis du wieder zurück bist.
mit meinem rennrad und dem privaten sicherheitsdienst in einem krankenhaus in der rhein-neckar-gegend hat es jedenfalls hervorragend geklappt, während ich auf krankenbesuch war 

@bumble: ich erschrecke immer wieder, wie genau einige leute sich gepostete bilder ansehen....


----------



## Bumble (9. Oktober 2009)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> @bumble: ich erschrecke immer wieder, wie genau einige leute sich gepostete bilder ansehen....



Da musste ich garnicht lange schauen, ist mir sofort ins Auge gesprungen der Nippel.


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Oktober 2009)

@Romarius: 
Bitte mehr Stories aus deinem Leben...kennt jemand noch die Sendung "Wie bitte?" - ich sach nur Telekom...

@Tick:
Meine Anzeige steht auf Ausschlafen, und wenn's Wetter passt ne Runde alleine durch den Wald ziehen.
Die anderen haben sich noch nicht festgelegt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Oktober 2009)

@ Romarius: Schade, dass ich direkt den nächsten Zug genommen habe, DAS hätte ich gerne noch miterlebt!  Dann wären ja sogar 2 potentielle Mordmaschinen dagestanden  Da hätte er sicher sofort ein GSG9 Kommando angefordert...




Houschter schrieb:


> Mit der Fahrpreiserhöhung wird alles besser!


Habe für mein Semesterticket auch direkt mal 10 mehr blechen müssen, war ja vorher noch nicht teuer genug  Habe dir ja letztens schon erzählt, wie das Verhältnis der Spritpreiserhöhungen zu den Bahnpreiserhöhungen steht... Faktor 4 in 10 Jahren ist halt schon ne Hausnummer!


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Oktober 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Romarius:
> Bitte mehr Stories aus deinem Leben...kennt jemand noch die Sendung "Wie bitte?" - ich sach nur Telekom...
> 
> @Tick:
> ...


Ersterem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Apros pros Telekom - gestern lief ja noch "Vollidiot". 

Und ausschlafen klingt auch nicht schlecht! 
Aber ich lass noch bis 20 Uhr mit mir reden. Bin heut abend eh auf ner Kerwe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (9. Oktober 2009)

Ok, Biker-Didi und ich werden morgen um 10 Uhr telefonieren und klären ob wir fahren. Wer mit will, meine Nummer findet ihr auf www.der-tick.de !


----------



## Romarius (9. Oktober 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Romarius:
> Bitte mehr Stories aus deinem Leben...kennt jemand noch die Sendung "Wie bitte?" - ich sach nur Telekom...


vorhin habe ich nen Fläschölsche Neiä Woi getrunken. Und eben kam noch selbstgemachter Zwiwwelkuche hinterher. Soll ich diese Geschichte vertiefen? 

viel Spass beim Biken. Selbst wenns regnen sollte, bleibts ja nun doch recht warm.

(btw: war insg. der wärmste (Spät-)Sommer seit dem Megasommer 2003...
traurig, traurig...)


----------



## biker-didi (12. Oktober 2009)

Morgen um 10 Uhr gehe ich ab Gimmeldingen biken. 
Falls jemand Lust hat bitte melden.
Ich habe diese Woche frei, vielleicht hat noch jemand Zeit ein paar Trails zu rocken.


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Oktober 2009)

biker-didi schrieb:


> Morgen um 10 Uhr gehe ich ab Gimmeldingen biken.
> Falls jemand Lust hat bitte melden.
> Ich habe diese Woche frei, vielleicht hat noch jemand Zeit ein paar Trails zu rocken.


Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß! 
Tut mir leid das es am Samstag nicht geklappt hatte.


----------



## biker-didi (12. Oktober 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß!
> Tut mir leid das es am Samstag nicht geklappt hatte.


Samstag war e etwas feucht.


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Oktober 2009)

biker-didi schrieb:


> Samstag war e etwas feucht.


Ab 12 schien sogar die Sonne!  
Am Sonntag war ich kurz nach dem Aufstehen noch ne 2 Bergerunde gefahren, das war eigentlich noch voll OK, dafür das es zwischendrin geregnet hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (15. Oktober 2009)

**KOTZ* BEIDE BIKES DIREKT AUS DEM KELLER GEKLAUT! :kotz::kotz::kotz:*
Zum Glück bin ich gut versichert...


----------



## old school (15. Oktober 2009)

Beileid. Ich hoffe du bist versichert.


----------



## der-tick.de (15. Oktober 2009)

old school schrieb:


> Beileid. Ich hoffe du bist versichert.


Danke. Ich hatte es schon in Grau drunter geschrieben. Die Bikes sind zum Wiederbeschaffungspreis der Neuteile versichert. 
Aber es tut trotzdem weh... hätten die nicht 2,5 Wochen warten können? Ich wollt die Zeit bis dahin noch ausnutzen!!! Dann kann ich eh 3 Monate nicht fahren...


----------



## Romarius (15. Oktober 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> **KOTZ* BEIDE BIKES DIREKT AUS DEM KELLER GEKLAUT! :kotz::kotz::kotz:*
> Zum Glück bin ich gut versichert...



eieiei. da würd ich aber mal bei den haus-mitbewohnern mich umhören...(deswegen stellt man seine bikes auch direkt nebens bett, angekettet  )

btw: ich dachte auch ich hätte ne gute skiversicherung. keine rechnung der skis und schon wollen sie dich mit nem pauschalbetrag nach 1/2 jahr emailschreiben abspeisen...so leicht gehts nicht, freunde.


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Oktober 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> eieiei. da würd ich aber mal bei den haus-mitbewohnern mich umhören...(deswegen stellt man seine bikes auch direkt nebens bett, angekettet  )
> 
> btw: ich dachte auch ich hätte ne gute skiversicherung. keine rechnung der skis und schon wollen sie dich mit nem pauschalbetrag nach 1/2 jahr emailschreiben abspeisen...so leicht gehts nicht, freunde.


Ja, 2.Stock ein spießiger Vermieter und nicht wirklich Platz neben dem Bett... Naja. 
Mitbewohner sind schon von der Polizei befragt worden... Versicherung ist informiert und ich weiß was es heißt sich mit ner Versicherung rum zu streiten. Ich hab nach 11 Monaten endlich das Geld von einer Versicherung bekommen bei dem ein anderer in mein Auto rein gefahren ist (Mein Auto war geparkt!). Ich hab mitlerweile die richtigen Anwälte an der Hand, und ja es graut mir davor. 
Aber ich hab wenigstens für fast alles die Rechnungen.


----------



## eL (16. Oktober 2009)

na dann kannst ja jetz ma nen richtiges bike kaufen!

ich hätt da noch nen kamel übrig


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Oktober 2009)

eL schrieb:


> na dann kannst ja jetz ma nen richtiges bike kaufen!
> 
> ich hätt da noch nen kamel übrig



Meine Uzzi war jetzt das Non-Plus-Ultra! Ich wollt sie nur noch um 500g leichter machen... 
Naja, Mir gefällt gerade das Canyon Torque Vertrider... Aber da sit noch nix Spruchreif.


----------



## Houschter (16. Oktober 2009)

Da fällt einem ja echt nix mehr ein! Viel Erfolg bei dem Kampf mit der Versicherung...


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2009)

@Tick: Waffen gehören in den Waffenschrank, nicht in den Keller 
Herliches Beileid, auch wenn Du alles von der Versichrung bekommst, den Ärger und Aufwand möcht ich nicht haben.


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Oktober 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @Tick: Waffen gehören in den Waffenschrank, nicht in den Keller
> Herliches Beileid, auch wenn Du alles von der Versichrung bekommst, den Ärger und Aufwand möcht ich nicht haben.


Ich darf ja ab November eh nicht mehr fahren, hab ich wenigstens nen Ausgleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte nur in Heidelberg werden Bikes aus dem Keller geklaut... Herzliches Beileid!

Sicher, dass du sie nicht am Baumarkt abgestellt hattest?


----------



## Romarius (16. Oktober 2009)

@tick: vielleicht sind die bikes auch vor dir geflüchtet...


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Oktober 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> @tick: vielleicht sind die bikes auch vor dir geflüchtet...



Genau... Von außen das Schloss aufgebrochen, damits noch nach nem Einbruch aussieht. Das sind clevere Bikes! Aber was erwartet man von einem Intense Uzzi. Zaubern kanns ja schon!


----------



## Bumble (16. Oktober 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> **KOTZ* BEIDE BIKES DIREKT AUS DEM KELLER GEKLAUT! :kotz::kotz::kotz:*



Ich würde mal in nächster Zeit bei ebay reinschaun.

Grade sowas wie ne 200èr Travis Single Crown iss ja doch eher selten und würde auffallen.


----------



## Bogie (16. Oktober 2009)

@tick: Das tut mir echt leid für Dich! Das ist schon eine Schei$$e, man baut sich sein Bike zusammen und tuned hier und da noch, bis alles paßt und dann kommt so ein Volla..sch und klaut einem die Dinger unter der Nase weg . Hoffe für Dich, daß es mit dem Ersatz durch die Versicherung keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## Houschter (16. Oktober 2009)

Hast du eigentlich ne Idee woher die "Besucher" wussten wo sie fündig werden? Zufall kann das ja nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## der-tick.de (16. Oktober 2009)

Naja... Wenn du hier im IBC suchst, dann noch ein wenig im Internet. Ich bin sicher ich find an einem Abend locker 10 Adressen in meiner nähe mit Bikes im Keller... 
Eine Idee.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Oktober 2009)

@ Tick: Mein Beileid 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Naja, Mir gefällt gerade das Canyon Torque Vertrider... Aber da sit noch nix Spruchreif.


Ist sicher ein feines Gerät! Hab es auf der Eurobike genau beäugt  Meins wird auch ein wenig in die Richtung gehen, aber nicht ganz so krass auf Leichtbau.


----------



## Lynus (16. Oktober 2009)

> Heute 14:25Houschter*AW: Anti Winterpokalfred*
> Hast du eigentlich ne Idee woher die "Besucher" wussten wo sie fündig werden? Zufall kann das ja nicht gewesen sein.


 
Einfacher geht´s in dem Fall nicht: Siehe Tick´s Signatur

www.dertick.de

Adresse, Telefonnummer, was will man mehr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ist eigentlich nur dein Keller aufgebrochen worden? Wenn ja, muss man sich echt Gedanken machen, was man im Net schreibt oder stehen hat. Weil irgendwo her müssen die Burschen ja den Abstellort wissen. Oder du hast die falschen Freunde 
Das mit Ebay ist schon richtig. Nur wie willst du da filtern????? Das Kompletbike wird nicht angeboten. Der Rahmen landet im Weiher. Lediglich die Teile werden "ver TICKT". Die Jungs wissen schon wo eine Nummer steht.


----------



## Houschter (16. Oktober 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> Einfacher geht´s in dem Fall nicht



Hab ich auch gesehen, in dem Fall fast ne Einladung...


----------



## der-tick.de (17. Oktober 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> Einfacher geht´s in dem Fall nicht: Siehe Tick´s Signatur
> 
> www.dertick.de
> 
> Adresse, Telefonnummer, was will man mehr ?


Muss man aber angeben, wenn man ne eigene Domain hat, ansonsten stehts noch beim Denic. 
Und vom Namen zur Adresse ists auch nicht so schwer. Den Ort hat so ziemlich jeder hier drin zu stehen... 
Aber Wayhne... Weg ist weg. 

Sind übrigens mehrere Keller durchsucht worden.


----------



## Zelle (17. Oktober 2009)

Muss man nicht angeben, und würde ich auch nie tun. Den Weg über Denic kennt bestimmt nicht jeder Fahrraddiebdepp. Ich hatte auch bei der Einführung der Bikemarktregistrierung meine Bedenken. Wenn die Datenbank geknackt wird, dann hat man die kompletten Adressen von vielen Bikern mit Bike.

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass man mit einem interessanten Bike gesehen und dann beobachtet wird. Wenn man sich so die ganzen Bikeklaugeschichten durchliest ist es ja immer sehr gezielt.

*Wünsche Dir jedenfalls auch, dass Du genug Kohle von der Versicherung wieder bekommst.* Den Dieben wünsche ich, dass Sie man von jemanden erwischt werden der sie direkt ausweidet.


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Oktober 2009)

Mmhhh... und nie wird so eine Dieb erwischt. Wer schreit da noch was von Polizeistaat? Mein Beileid. Ich glaube ich würde die Wände hochgehen bis die Finger bluten... 

Habe meine Bikes deswegen auch in der Wohnung stehen. Aber wenn man noch 5 Jahre wartet werden die wohl auch noch aufgebrochen. Die Diebe werden immer dreister. Mich wundert es echt das niemanden auffällt wenn jemand, der nicht im Haus wohnt am Keller rumfuhrwerkt und dann Maßenweise Material davon trägt...


----------



## eL (17. Oktober 2009)

sind die geschichten um zivilcourage aus münchen vieleicht eine erklärung für dich nico?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (17. Oktober 2009)

Ja,... irgendwie schon...


----------



## face-to-ground (17. Oktober 2009)

eL schrieb:


> sind die geschichten um zivilcourage aus münchen vieleicht eine erklärung für dich nico?



letztlich ist es auch so, daß die herren von der polizei davon abraten, alleine tätig zu werden. ein arbeitskollege hat mal ein paar jugendliche beobachtet, wie sie immer wieder um ein auto rumgeschlichen sind. irgendwann haben sie die scheibe eingehauen, einen aktenkoffer geklaut und sind los. er ist hinterher und hat gleichzeitig mit dem handy die polizei gerufen. kids waren weg, den aktenkoffer haben sie auf der flucht ins gebüsch geworfen. einer der polizisten hat ihm dann klar gemacht, daß das anrufen eine blendende idee war - aber das hinterher laufen ihm im worst-case das leben hätte kosten können.

was in münchen 'toll' war, ist der umstand, daß alle anderen anwesenden zugesehen haben und keinen finger krumm gemacht haben...


----------



## iTom (17. Oktober 2009)

Für die auf frischer Tat Ertappten wäre das hier die richtige Möglichkeit Reue zu zeigen nach dem Motto: Greifen Sie zu...

http://www.lebensmittelwelt.de/fotoanzeigen/popupInseratFotos.php?inserat_id=43987

denn so ohne Hände...


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Oktober 2009)

sTrAnDiiiiiiiiiii!!!! ALLES GUTE ZUM BURTZELTACH!!!


----------



## strandi (23. Oktober 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> sTrAnDiiiiiiiiiii!!!! ALLES GUTE ZUM BURTZELTACH!!!



danke


----------



## Flugrost (23. Oktober 2009)




----------



## el Zimbo (23. Oktober 2009)

*Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Strandi!!!* 
(Magenta ist doch ne typische Rennrad-Farbe, oder?)


----------



## Levty (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab dir im Rennradforum im Wendy Thread gratuliert, 
aber hier dann nochmal:

Alles Gute


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## donnersberger (23. Oktober 2009)

von mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (23. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXZHpi_O8Yw"]YouTube - TV Total ErstwÃ¤hlercheck 2009 Teil 2[/ame]

Ich liege gerade unter dem Tisch


----------



## eL (23. Oktober 2009)

hast keen stuhl?
frag den schroiner vom roiner


----------



## Levty (23. Oktober 2009)

eL schrieb:


> hast keen stuhl?
> frag den schroiner vom roiner


Neeeeh. Der will immer Bratkartoffeln haben...


----------



## Flugrost (4. November 2009)

Sag mal Lev, treffen wir uns am 14ten für einen HD Ausritt um 1000 am Puff? 'möchte mal den Frosch begutachten...
Wahrscheinlich weißte, was da stattfindet.


----------



## mtb_nico (5. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sag mal Lev, treffen wir uns am 14ten für einen HD Ausritt um 1000 am Puff? 'möchte mal den Frosch begutachten...
> Wahrscheinlich weißte, was da stattfindet.


Also du auch mein Sohn?  Ich wolle da auch mal ein Abstecher in den Puff machen...


----------



## JeTho (5. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sag mal Lev, treffen wir uns am 14ten für einen HD Ausritt um 1000 am Puff? 'möchte mal den Frosch begutachten...
> Wahrscheinlich weißte, was da stattfindet.



Ich wollte auch nach HD am 14ten. Aber was geht im Puff?


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2009)

was man halt so im Puff macht


----------



## JeTho (5. November 2009)

PARTY, PARTY


----------



## Deleted 48198 (5. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> was man halt so im Puff macht



Wieder nur SFF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (7. November 2009)

also bergaufradln ist völlig out, schaut mal,was ich in australien gesehen habe, der easy- antrieb zum einfachen befestigen am rahmen:













hier steht die bezugs- adresse auf dem tank:





ansonsten kann ich für reisen durch australien wicked- camper empfehlen, haben immer ne lustige lackierung:


----------



## Deleted 48198 (7. November 2009)

Interessante Kettenführung.  Wie war down under?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. November 2009)

Naja, in 5min ist das ja auch nicht umgebaut.
Hier ein weiterentwickeltes Modell wo Antrieb u Bremse revolutioniert und die Federung erfunden wurde...


----------



## Levty (8. November 2009)

Jaaaa! Spaßmaschinen 
ich vermisse meine alte xr...


----------



## JeTho (8. November 2009)

In Europa sehen bikes mit (E-) Motor so aus:


----------



## Dddakk (9. November 2009)

..spart Gewicht: Die HR-Speichen sind kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. November 2009)

Gibts die Box auch zum Nachrüsten für normale Mountainbikes ? 

Da könnte man super sein Pausenbrot und den Müsli-Riegel reinpacken.


----------



## donnersberger (9. November 2009)

JeTho schrieb:


> In Europa sehen bikes mit (E-) Motor so aus:



gibt's das auch mit Kirschgeschmack?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. November 2009)

Das tut ja mal richtig weh


----------



## el Zimbo (9. November 2009)

Meinst du ungefähr so?






...oder geht's um dein Sprunggelenk?
(ich werd übrigens heute mal in der Apotheke vorbeischauen, Achillodynie heißt das Fachwort)


----------



## Bumble (9. November 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> (ich werd übrigens heute mal in der Apotheke vorbeischauen, Achillodynie heißt das Fachwort)



Und denk dran: Ab jetzt wird abends nur noch eine Sehne massiert, die am Fuss.


----------



## el Zimbo (9. November 2009)

Wenn du Sehnen am Gehänge hast würd ich mal zum Arzt gehen...


----------



## Bumble (9. November 2009)

Gehörn da normal keine hin ?


----------



## iTom (9. November 2009)

JeTho schrieb:


> In Europa sehen bikes mit (E-) Motor so aus:



Wußte gar nicht, dass es von KTM Räder mit Beauty Cases gibt?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. November 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Meinst du ungefähr so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, genau das...
Dem Sprunggelenk gehts ganz gut, hat den letzen Anstieg komplett durchgehalten, musste nur an den trailblockierenden Baumstämmen vom Rad.


----------



## Levty (11. November 2009)

Hiermit kündige ich für Sa. den 14.11. die Premierre des komplettgestellten Lapierre Froggys an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. November 2009)

yiepiiiii


----------



## der-tick.de (11. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Hiermit kündige ich für Sa. den 14.11. die Premierre des komplettgestellten Lapierre Froggys an


Supi! Gratulation! Wo kann ich ich das mal bewundern?


----------



## pfalz (11. November 2009)

> Hiermit kündige ich für Sa. den 14.11. die Premierre des komplettgestellten Lapierre Froggys an



Cooooool!! Da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Hiermit kündige ich für Sa. den 14.11. die Premierre des komplettgestellten Lapierre Froggys an


Geil! Wo geh mer fahre? 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Supi! Gratulation! Wo kann ich ich das mal bewundern?


Gebs zu, du willsts ja nur klauen!


----------



## der-tick.de (11. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Geil! Wo geh mer fahre?
> 
> 
> Gebs zu, du willsts ja nur klauen!



Mist, erwischt!


----------



## Levty (11. November 2009)

Morgen Abend werden die neuen Laufräder ins Bike eingebaut... und am Samstag probegefahren.

Das Bike wird kurz vor 12 Uhr an der Wurzelpassage sein. Pech für Tick, ich bin dabei, und werde es verteidigen!  Mit meinem Leben.


----------



## der-tick.de (11. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Morgen Abend werden die neuen Laufräder ins Bike eingebaut... und am Samstag probegefahren.
> 
> Das Bike wird kurz vor 12 Uhr an der Wurzelpassage sein. Pech für Tick, ich bin dabei, und werde es verteidigen!  Mit meinem Leben.



Stimmt das Rahmengewicht aus dem Bike Workshop mit 2,99kg?
Ich Hätt dir gerade auch nur einen Arm entgegen zu setzen... Wär nicht so erfolgsversprechend.


----------



## Levty (11. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung, nicht nachgewogen. Aber das Gesammtgewicht sollte es morgen geben. Mit GustavM und Maxxis Reifen  (allerdings UST).


----------



## der-tick.de (11. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, nicht nachgewogen. Aber das Gesammtgewicht sollte es morgen geben. Mit GustavM und Maxxis Reifen  (allerdings UST).


Woher hast den Rahmen und wieviel hast berappt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (11. November 2009)

1350 mit DHX Air
Quelle


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Morgen Abend werden die neuen Laufräder ins Bike eingebaut... und am Samstag probegefahren.


Sinds die geplanten Hope/823 geworden?




Levty schrieb:


> 1350 mit DHX Air


Dagegen war meins ja ein wahres Schnäppchen


----------



## Levty (12. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sinds die geplanten Hope/823 geworden?


Nein 


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dagegen war meins ja ein wahres Schnäppchen


Auf deinem steht auch Opel drauf. Auf meinem Audi.


----------



## Flugrost (12. November 2009)

Ein leichter Geruch nach "Markenfetisch" weht durch die Stube ... schnüffel ...


----------



## Bogie (12. November 2009)

Apropos Markenfetischismus:

Solange das Froggy kein Liteville ist, kanns ja nicht gut sein. 
Der Hinterbau funktioniert bestimmt total schei$$e, der Rahmen ist viel schwerer als das 901 etc. usw....


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Nein


Du hättest ja auch einfach direkt die implizite Frage "Wenn nein, was dann?" erkennen und direkt beantworten können 




Levty schrieb:


> Auf deinem steht auch Opel drauf. Auf meinem Audi.


Nö, auf meinem steht VW drauf und auf deinem Citroën 


@ Bogie: zu viel Gehirnwäsche-Threads gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. November 2009)

Bogie schrieb:


> Der Hinterbau funktioniert bestimmt total schei$$e,...



Einem HT-Fahrer kannst Du alles verkaufen.


----------



## Tobsn (12. November 2009)

Mit ein paar Umlenkhebeln von Qia ist der Frosch noch zu retten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## eL (12. November 2009)

lev watt für räder sinds denn nu?

markenfetisch?  jenau so solls sein!!!!!!

alles andere iss nur abjemahlt


----------



## Levty (12. November 2009)

Laufräder sind Schwarz und ohne Schläuche. Fotos am Samstag 
Rahmen ist genauso schwer wie der Liteville.
Markenfetisch? Vielleicht. Immerhin kein Nicolai.


----------



## Romarius (12. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nö, auf meinem steht VW drauf und auf deinem Citroën



auf beiden sollte wohl eher toyota oder honda draufstehen. 

und leicht wirds bestimmt nicht sein, sonst würds ja aufm rahmen verewigt sein. logisch eignetlich, oder?


----------



## Tobsn (12. November 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> auf beiden sollte wohl eher toyota oder honda draufstehen.
> 
> und leicht wirds bestimmt nicht sein, sonst würds ja aufm rahmen verewigt sein. logisch eignetlich, oder?



In Taiwan gibt es aber nur die "Yue Loong Motor Company", kein Toyota, Honda, ...

Glaub in Japan produzieren ist nicht viel günsitger als in D.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. November 2009)

Ja, ich wollte auch erst auf die Produktionsorte eingehen, aber die Herkunftsländer der Marken ansich erschien mir dann doch nachvollziehbarer 


@ Lev: alter Geheimniskrämer! 

btw: warst du in letzter Zeit mal in Mainz? Hier sieht man immer mal wieder Aufkleber, die darauf schließen lassen, dass du hier Freunde hast...


----------



## mtb_nico (12. November 2009)

Hulla...
-> http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/2009/11/off-topic/


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. November 2009)

Nico die ist zu alt für dich


----------



## Don Stefano (12. November 2009)

Warum nicht gleich auf's Original verlinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (12. November 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Nico die ist zu alt für dich


Hehe... glaubste wirklich?


----------



## el Zimbo (12. November 2009)

Da kenn ich nochwas passendes:


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. November 2009)

Zimbo das ist nicht echt, da steht Geist drauf.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. November 2009)

Ich sehe keine Buchstaben! Das nette Lächeln lenkt mich ab!


----------



## pfalz (12. November 2009)

> Nico die ist zu alt für dich



Uff em alde Gaul lernd ma raide...


----------



## Levty (12. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Lev: alter Geheimniskrämer!
> 
> btw: warst du in letzter Zeit mal in Mainz? Hier sieht man immer mal wieder Aufkleber, die darauf schließen lassen, dass du hier Freunde hast...


Die gabs auch in Köln, nur mit: "Lev raus"

Die Jungs sind halt sauer, dass ein tollerer Fisch im Teich ist


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. November 2009)

Lev, der Alpha-Hecht!


----------



## Levty (12. November 2009)

Huj, die neuen Laufräder sind ja um einiges leichter... Grad in der Hand gegeneinander abgewogen. Bin beeindruckt - jetzt müssen die nur noch halten


----------



## der-tick.de (12. November 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Da kenn ich nochwas passendes:


Wieso nehmen die eigentlich nie Kerle für Body-Painting?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (12. November 2009)

Lev schrieb:
			
		

> Huj, die neuen Laufräder sind ja um einiges leichter... Grad in der Hand gegeneinander abgewogen. Bin beeindruckt - jetzt müssen die nur noch halten


Wie lange halten Verschleißteile?
Wie lang ist ein Stück Schnur?
Wann postet Trollbsn wieder Blödbildchen?
Fragen über Fragen..


----------



## der-tick.de (12. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wie lange halten Verschleißteile?
> Wie lang ist ein Stück Schnur?
> Wann postet Trollbsn wieder Blödbildchen?
> Fragen über Fragen..



*42*

Was ist die Frage?


----------



## Levty (12. November 2009)

Woduwolle?


----------



## Flugrost (12. November 2009)

OP gut überstanden? Gute Genesung wünsch ich Dir.

Edith:Wo ich wolle? Lev, ein LRS ist ein Verschleißteil, die Frage ist: was wähle ich an Komponenten und wann muss ich tauschen/erneuern. Diesen Zeitpunkt durch dezidierte Auswahl heraus zu zögern ist doch legitim. 
VG/A


----------



## Levty (12. November 2009)

Hab letztens in der Apotheke beim Gelenkabholen gefragt, was n Liter Methansäure kosten würde. Die Dame schaute mich verdutzt an und fragte, was ich damit vorhabe.
"Häusliche Angelegenheit..."
Dann frage sie nach, was Methansäure denn sei...
"Ameisensäure"
Ahhh, da ging ihr ein Lämpchen auf. Leider gab es sowas nicht in der Apotheke, aber ich wurde versucht mit Salzsäure zufriedengestellt zu werden.
Aber die habe ich 2 molar in der Uni.

Wieso sind die Ameisen so gierig und das Salz nicht?

Nachtrag:

Status: Packaging	 
Ship To:  Yakushko, Lev 
...
...
GERMANY


----------



## der-tick.de (12. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> OP gut überstanden? Gute Genesung wünsch ich Dir.



Meinst du mich?
Ja, OP gut überstanden. Seit Dienstag aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen. Aber halt derzeit ein "Einarmiger Bandit". Dafür Schmerzfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (12. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Hab letztens in der Apotheke beim Gelenkabholen gefragt, was n Liter Methansäure kosten würde. Die Dame schaute mich verdutzt an und fragte, was ich damit vorhabe.
> "Häusliche Angelegenheit..."
> Dann frage sie nach, was Methansäure denn sei...
> "Ameisensäure"
> ...



Siehste, man bekommts net so einfach... Da muss evtl ein Dealer her.
Ich habe eine Alternative gefunden - ein feines Unternehmen, das Chemie mit Glasperlchen substituiert
Betr. Nachtrag:


----------



## Flugrost (12. November 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?
> Ja, OP gut überstanden. Seit Dienstag aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen. Aber halt derzeit ein "Einarmiger Bandit". Dafür Schmerzfrei.



Alles Gute!


----------



## Bumble (12. November 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wieso nehmen die eigentlich nie Kerle für Body-Painting?



Weils Schei$$e aussieht.


----------



## Flugrost (12. November 2009)

Da könnte man ein Gebirge draufmalen...


----------



## mtb_nico (13. November 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wieso nehmen die eigentlich nie Kerle für Body-Painting?


Nich dein Ernst... oda??


----------



## Zelle (13. November 2009)

Bitte Tick ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. November 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wieso nehmen die eigentlich nie Kerle für Body-Painting?



Es gibt Fragen, die stelle mir einfach überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (13. November 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wieso nehmen die eigentlich nie Kerle für Body-Painting?



Tick du bist definitiv zu lange ohne Freundin.


----------



## el Zimbo (13. November 2009)

Aber über den bemalten Kerl freut er sich bestimmt ganz doll...


----------



## Zelle (13. November 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Tick du bist definitiv zu lange ohne Freundin.



Oder es war zu lange die falsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. November 2009)

Immerhin heißt es die Hand und nicht der Hand.


----------



## Zelle (13. November 2009)

Und auch die Banane.


----------



## donnersberger (13. November 2009)

Und auch die Dämpfer.


----------



## el Zimbo (13. November 2009)

Aber NICHT die Pedalen


----------



## der-tick.de (13. November 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Oder es war zu lange die falsche


Das wirds sein! 

(Ich liebe es, durch eine simple Frage, Seitenlange Reaktionen hervorzurufen)


----------



## der-tick.de (13. November 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aber über den bemalten Kerl freut er sich bestimmt ganz doll...



Nein, das ist kein bemalter Kerl, sondern ein Wooki!


----------



## Zelle (18. November 2009)

Wenn sich sonst keine opfert und den Anfang macht 






*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag dem-Tick!*​


----------



## der-tick.de (18. November 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Wenn sich sonst keine opfert und den Anfang macht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!


----------



## iTom (18. November 2009)

Dito!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (18. November 2009)

ibidem!

Alles Gude aus der Randzone!


----------



## el Zimbo (18. November 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*  




...und sauf net so viel! 



_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## der-tick.de (18. November 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke danke...

Saufen darf ich derzeit eh nicht...


----------



## el Zimbo (18. November 2009)

Oh Mann - was'n das für'n sch... Geburtstag? Trotzdem Prost!


----------



## Tobsn (18. November 2009)

Alles Gute Tick.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. November 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute und gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. November 2009)

Da baller isch auch mal meine Glückwünsche dazu


----------



## donnersberger (18. November 2009)

von mir auch !!!


----------



## Levty (18. November 2009)

Was ein Gruppenzwang...
Aber von mir auch alles Gute und vor allem Besserung!
Bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## LDVelo (18. November 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute

Ps.:


der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wieso nehmen die eigentlich nie Kerle für Body-Painting?



*Weils keiner sehen will!!!*


----------



## Romarius (18. November 2009)

auch von mir alles gute und gute pesserung! bist schon am power-bike-shoppen?


----------



## der-tick.de (18. November 2009)

Ihr seit die besten, danke!


----------



## der-tick.de (18. November 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> auch von mir alles gute und gute pesserung! bist schon am power-bike-shoppen?


Jup! Rahmen ist heut auch bestellt, die Pedale auch... Rest kommt wenn der Rahmen da ist. 
Die Versicherung hat auf jeden Fall heut bezahlt.


----------



## Bumble (18. November 2009)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Die Versicherung hat auf jeden Fall heut bezahlt.



Arroganz ?

Achja, ganz vergessen:

Alles Gute natürlich auch von mir.


----------



## Houschter (18. November 2009)

Meinen Glückwunsch! 

Und schön das es gesundheitlich und biketechnisch vorran geht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2009)

Auch von mir alle Gute an unser Schulterkrüppelchen! 




der-tick.de schrieb:


> Jup! Rahmen ist heut auch bestellt


Geheimniskrämer oder nicht...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-didi (18. November 2009)

Glückwunsch und gute Besserung


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. November 2009)

von mir auch


----------



## Flugrost (18. November 2009)

Hey Claus, Alles Gute zum Ehrentag!


----------



## der-tick.de (18. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Auch von mir alle Gute an unser Schulterkrüppelchen!
> 
> 
> Geheimniskrämer oder nicht...?


Jup, noch Geheimniskrämer! Aber sobald der bei mir ist, sag ich bescheid. 

Und an alle: Ein riesenn Dank! 
@Zelleanke für das geile Bild!


----------



## slowbeat (19. November 2009)

wat?

wieso wird der faden denn vorm winter vorgekramt?

der winter fängt doch erst im dezember an.


----------



## Levty (19. November 2009)

6 Gänge Menü gehabt?
Pizza und 5 Schobbe?


----------



## pfalz (19. November 2009)

Alder...Alles Gute nachträglich...!!!


----------



## der-tick.de (19. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> 6 Gänge Menü gehabt?
> Pizza und 5 Schobbe?



So in etwa, 2x Pasta und 4 Cocktails (davon allerdings 3 ohne Alk)
@Pfalz: Danke!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (20. November 2009)

Jo, alles Gute zum Burzeltag auch von meiner Seite, möge deine Schulter schnellstens verheilen damit du dein neues Bike mit 50mm mehr Federweg und 5Kg weniger Masse aufbauen kannst. 
Ansonsten hat Zimbo ja schon alles gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (20. November 2009)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Jo, alles Gute zum Burzeltag auch von meiner Seite, möge deine Schulter schnellstens verheilen damit du dein neues Bike mit 50mm mehr Federweg und 5Kg weniger Masse aufbauen kannst.
> Ansonsten hat Zimbo ja schon alles gesagt


180 vorn und hinten und dabei unter 15kg... 
Danke!


----------



## OZM (26. November 2009)

*chainreactioncycles.com*

Bestellt jemand in der nächsten Zeit?

Würde mich gerne mit nem Lenker (in schwarz) anschließen. Zahle komplett vorher - Übergabe Lenker irgendwann.

Greez Oliver


----------



## el Zimbo (26. November 2009)

Hi Oli,

ich hätte da auch noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, zusammen reicht's für versandkostenfreiheit.

Soll ich bestellen?


----------



## OZM (26. November 2009)

@ Zimbo

hast PN


----------



## el Zimbo (26. November 2009)

@Don Stefano & Bumble:

Warum bestellt ihr nicht einfach zusammen?


----------



## Don Stefano (26. November 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Warum bestellt ihr nicht einfach zusammen?


Vom Bumble weiß ich nix.  Der soll sich an den Oli wenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (26. November 2009)

hab jetzt alles zusammen

Bestellung ist raus

Greez OZM


----------



## Franz/K3 (29. November 2009)

*AWP Fahrtechnik in Perfektion - gesehen im Pfälzer Wald am SO-29.11.09*


----------



## donnersberger (29. November 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Berghaemmerer (29. November 2009)

Nette Hose mit Drumherum die wacker über die Wacken surft und nebenbei noch prima mit dem Hintergrund harmoniert  

Wo ist denn die Stelle?

ps:
Das ist aber keine Entschuldigung gestern am Fass bei höchstens drei Regentropfen nicht zu erscheinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Cu Roland


----------



## Levty (29. November 2009)

Nico?

Sieht nach Wolfsburg aus. Und es sieht gut aus 
Bissle eintönig, bringt doch mal ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel, Jungs.


----------



## Franz/K3 (29. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Bissle eintönig, bringt doch mal ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel, Jungs.



Leider lässt das NOVEMBERGRAU die extravagante Louise im KLEIN-MÄDCHEN-DISIGN nicht richtig zur Geltung kommen!


----------



## mtb_nico (29. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Nico?
> 
> Sieht nach Wolfsburg aus. Und es sieht gut aus
> Bissle eintönig, bringt doch mal ein wenig Farbe ins Spiel, Jungs.


Jep,.. bin ich... und jep, das ist die S3 Treppe an der Wolfsburg...

Farbe kommt vielleicht im Laufe des Frühjahrs. Ich habe da sowas in rot eloxal mit Planetengetriebe vorne im Hinterkopf...


----------



## Flugrost (10. Dezember 2009)

*Alles Gute, Mari!*


----------



## Thomas (10. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

